# The Dwarf Monitor thread :)



## Bradley

Hi im hopefully going to be getting one maybe even two neaxt year. they are really cool and imo they are much better than the average lizard. So show us your ackies and their setups

Thanks 
Brad


----------



## spikemu

U ask .. i serve  lol 









heres huey dewey and louie  

there the most active lizards in the world during the day  ... theres usually one or two out running about at least XD lol ..... some of the time theres all three running about ... espesh when theres food in the offering XD lol 

heres there home 

Hot end 








(excuse the man u tin ... i am in need of a new mealie dish XD ) 

cold end 









its a 4x2x2 viv  

thiniking of upsizing in the near future .. but this is ok for life for them  (obviously when they grow they'll need bigger logs but sizer of viv is good for life  )


----------



## tick

on their way brad wife just sorting the pictures


----------



## Bradley

thanks people. im hopefully getting some babes so two will be in a 3x18x18 from march until christmas then i will upgrade them


----------



## Paul P

A pic of my guys

Red ackies - varanus acanthurus acanthurus

A little larger than the Yellows but care is exactly the same


----------



## Paul P

A better pic of the male, possibly a contnder for the laziest monitor ever, :lol2:


----------



## kipperhughes

heres mine possible the laziest ackie ever he either sleeping or hiding most time but still love him 

Freckles 



















and his viv there a few logs in there now


----------



## spikemu

kipperhughes said:


> heres mine possible the laziest ackie ever he either sleeping or hiding most time but still love him
> 
> Freckles
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> and his viv there a few logs in there now
> 
> image


 
I LOVE THT VIV XD ... the background is AMAZING !!!!!!! xD


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Paul P said:


> A pic of my guys
> 
> Red ackies - varanus acanthurus acanthurus
> 
> A little larger than the Yellows but care is exactly the same
> 
> image





Paul P said:


> A better pic of the male, possibly a contnder for the laziest monitor ever, :lol2:
> 
> image


Awesome pics/ackies Paul!!! Meant to say - was nice to meet you at donny : victory:


----------



## kipperhughes

hahha thanks the guys at the sign shop i got it done couldnt believe what i was using it for lol 

when i get my new lizard :whistling2: im ganna carry on the theme of graffiti in it


----------



## tick

the best marked yellow Ackie we have this is Arnie as the kids and wife decided to name him hes in shed atm


----------



## kipperhughes

are they one sand?


----------



## bazza5938

Yay, a thread for ackies, since I'm on the hunt for some myself.

IAngreement about kipperhughes' background, it is pretty fantastic, as I've thought from the first time I saw it posted


----------



## tick

kipperhughes said:


> are they one sand?


Yes they are playpit sand


----------



## kipperhughes

deferentially ganna swop my substrate to that tomorrow how often do you spray it to keep the humidity?


----------



## monitor mad

My Male Ackie


----------



## tick

kipperhughes said:


> deferentially ganna swop my substrate to that tomorrow how often do you spray it to keep the humidity?


Dont have humidity i keep it as a desert viv 4x3x2 no uv tube one reptisun 160w uv bulb 70 odd quid for the bulb heat em and feed em the monitor keepers moto: victory:

oh and a large water bowl with fresh water every day humidity is what it is


----------



## amiz

kipperhughes said:


> hahha thanks the guys at the sign shop i got it done couldnt believe what i was using it for lol
> 
> when i get my new lizard :whistling2: im ganna carry on the theme of graffiti in it





monitor mad said:


> My Male Ackie
> image


Trust u to pop up with a stunner lol, nice to see ur plugging JC's coach trip, how are ur new additions.
On an extra note ackies are best on a mix of 70% soil and 30% play sand as it keep moisture better and they love to dig so the deeper the better


----------



## Bradley

thanks for the pics guys keep them coming. have anyone had experience of keeping in pairs as im buying some babies and they will be unsexed. what would happen if it was 1.1?


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Here's my ackie's current setup:


























































Thinking about changing the substrate, sand is a nightmare.

Hope you like it. I'll post pictures of my ackie later on. :2thumb:


----------



## alspider

i have one ackie im not sure how old but id say sub adult,i was wondering could i add and get more or can you only keep as a duo/trio when young ? id assume an adult male would be on the female all the time after some :whistling2:


----------



## BeardedDee

*The Ackie Thread*

..I like it!. I too am researching and looking to keep ackies next year. Nice pics guys : victory:

And like Bradley asked, to keep a pair, wouldn't they have to be unrelated if keeping 1.1?


----------



## Bradley

bump up guys the pics on here already are great so keep em coming!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

ok ok i might aswell join the band wagon!
Heres my 2.


























And here is there home, not quite finished yet.


----------



## Cookaaaaay

spikemu said:


> heres huey dewey and louie


This is a great picture :2thumb:
Beautiful ackies. :mf_dribble:


----------



## spikemu

Cookaaaaay said:


> This is a great picture :2thumb:
> Beautiful ackies. :mf_dribble:


 
haha thank you  that was a month or so ago when they were diddy XD 

now there lil fat gits XD lol


----------



## Cookaaaaay

spikemu said:


> haha thank you  that was a month or so ago when they were diddy XD
> 
> now there lil fat gits XD lol


:lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Bump for this thread : victory:


----------



## monitor mad

bath time


----------



## weaver132

All these pics are awsum i should be getting 1 just after christmas and i cant wait they look so cool and very active little guys lol


----------



## Cookaaaaay

monitor mad said:


> bath time


Great pic! Yours have lovely colours.
It's my dream to have a little colony of them! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Bradley

come on guys more poeple on here must have them!


----------



## Bradley

to the top


----------



## Cookaaaaay




----------



## BeardedDee

^ Cracking pics :2thumb:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Cookaaaaay said:


> image
> image
> image


He is coming on well young-one :2thumb:


----------



## bumbleyjoe

Here ya go! Heres weeble and bob!


----------



## BeardedDee

alspider said:


> i have one ackie im not sure how old but id say sub adult,i was wondering could i add and get more or can you only keep as a duo/trio when young ? id assume an adult male would be on the female all the time after some :whistling2:


I think a good question that still needs answering :whistling2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

bumbleyjoe said:


> Here ya go! Heres weeble and bob!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Aaawwww, they are so cute Hal.
So need to get some!!!!


----------



## bumbleyjoe

jo-jo-beans said:


> Aaawwww, they are so cute Hal.
> So need to get some!!!!


 
You really should! they are adorable! and so funny to watch! They are also maniacs!! My 2 leap from great heights then look where they are going! Just hope they dont end up hurting themselves!


----------



## jo-jo-beans

bumbleyjoe said:


> You really should! they are adorable! and so funny to watch! They are also maniacs!! My 2 leap from great heights then look where they are going! Just hope they dont end up hurting themselves!


Gonna start working on hub. I'm right in saying that a 4x2x2 will be ok for a pair?
You see that's what I'd start my bargaining with. Then I'd just order a bigger viv and deny all knowledge!!


----------



## BeardedDee

@ bumbleyjoe - Are weeble and bob yellows then, with the reddish brown colouring? Very nice:2thumb:


----------



## bumbleyjoe

jo-jo-beans said:


> Gonna start working on hub. I'm right in saying that a 4x2x2 will be ok for a pair?
> You see that's what I'd start my bargaining with. Then I'd just order a bigger viv and deny all knowledge!!


Yeah my 2 are in a 4x2x2. Should be ok in that for life, especialy if you use all the avaliable space, so lots of braches secured up high worked well for me!



BeardedDee said:


> @ bumbleyjoe - Are weeble and bob yellows then, with the reddish brown colouring? Very nice:2thumb:


 
Yeah they are yellows, but do have the "terracota" colouring to them :lol2:


----------



## Bradley

everyone is making me want to get one now! has anyone had experience with two males kept together as i have heard from some people that it is fine to do.


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Bradley said:


> everyone is making me want to get one now! has anyone had experience with two males kept together as i have heard from some people that it is fine to do.


I haven't had experience with this, but I have been told by people who have had experience with this. I've been told that two males kept together is fine. If keeping two it would be better to have a same sex couple rather than a male and a female because the male would be trying to mate with the female constantly, resulting in a injury. 

Why not go for three? I would if I could! haha.

: victory:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

jo-jo-beans said:


> He is coming on well young-one :2thumb:


Aw, thank you. :2thumb::notworthy:


----------



## monitor mad

Some very young Ackies


----------



## Bradley

thaks for the reply told i can only have one but i will probably get two but three may be pushing it lol


----------



## bazza5938

Yeah, 3 seems to be the way to go, and is what I'd like to get, when I find them (ideally unrelated) and can get them over here


----------



## Bradley

bump up peeps


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Bradley said:


> bump up peeps


Is this a chat thread or a photo thread?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

monitor mad said:


> Some very young Ackies
> image


 
Some of the babies a few months on :no1: 


























Deffinetly one of the best species ive owned :no1:


----------



## Bradley

Cookaaaaay said:


> Is this a chat thread or a photo thread?


Both really!


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Bradley said:


> Both really!


Oh right, ok. :2thumb:


----------



## chadmain

so from this thread ive deffo decided to go for ackies all u owners on here are ackies aggresive monitors ?


----------



## Cookaaaaay

chadmain said:


> so from this thread ive deffo decided to go for ackies all u owners on here are ackies aggresive monitors ?


Noooooo, definitely not. They are very friendly monitors and they become unbelievably tame! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

You should definitely get some, they are awesome! :no1:


----------



## chadmain

Cookaaaaay said:


> Noooooo, definitely not. They are very friendly monitors and they become unbelievably tame! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> 
> You should definitely get some, they are awesome! :no1:


aww thanks yeh i really do want them now seeing them in pairs i want 2 haha ive heard most monitors are nasty like boscs tegus savvanahs etc so if this is true its amazing to see one that is a largeish tame lizard


----------



## Cookaaaaay

chadmain said:


> aww thanks yeh i really do want them now seeing them in pairs i want 2 haha ive heard most monitors are nasty like boscs tegus savvanahs etc so if this is true its amazing to see one that is a largeish tame lizard


Why don't you get three? I would if I could, haha. :2thumb:
If you want a large tame-ish monitor, pop over to the http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/207665-monitors-tegus-696.html thread and ask about a large monitor there. The thread is full of knowledgeable friendly people. :2thumb:


----------



## chadmain

Cookaaaaay said:


> Why don't you get three? I would if I could, haha. :2thumb:
> If you want a large tame-ish monitor, pop over to the http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/207665-monitors-tegus-696.html thread and ask about a large monitor there. The thread is full of knowledgeable friendly people. :2thumb:


na its okay i think ill stick to ackies  they look amazing i dont want a huge monitor and id get 3 if i could haha


----------



## Cookaaaaay

chadmain said:


> na its okay i think ill stick to ackies  they look amazing i dont want a huge monitor and id get 3 if i could haha


Haha, ok. Yeah, you won't be disappointed if you get ackies. :mf_dribble::2thumb:


----------



## chadmain

Cookaaaaay said:


> Haha, ok. Yeah, you won't be disappointed if you get ackies. :mf_dribble::2thumb:


what are they like for being handled ?


----------



## monitor mad




----------



## Cookaaaaay

chadmain said:


> what are they like for being handled ?


They enjoy being handled.
All I have to do is stick my hand in my ackie's viv and (s)he climbs straight onto me. It's so funny when (s)he climbs up my t-shirt and sits on my shoulder, really tickles. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

As you can see from Monitor Mad's photos, with time they will quite happily just sit there with you.

I'll upload some pictures of me handling my ackie in a min. : victory:


----------



## chadmain

omg i am sooo eager to get one now they look so amazing and i love there flicky toungue haha  its awsome what food u feed them mostly? i want mine to be good diet i dont want it being a fat lazy sod like me femle beardie is haha


----------



## Cookaaaaay

chadmain said:


> omg i am sooo eager to get one now they look so amazing and i love there flicky toungue haha  its awsome what food u feed them mostly? i want mine to be good diet i dont want it being a fat lazy sod like me femle beardie is haha


Here's a list of food they can eat:

Crickets
Locusts
Roaches
Mealworms
Morios

Treats:

Waxies
Egg
Pinkies
Snipped chicks

:2thumb:


----------



## chadmain

Cookaaaaay said:


> Here's a list of food they can eat:
> 
> Crickets
> Locusts
> Roaches
> Mealworms
> Morios
> 
> Treats:
> 
> Waxies
> Egg
> Pinkies
> Snipped chicks
> 
> :2thumb:


awsome ill stick too crickets mealworm and a pinky now and again  wooop get your picks up mate


----------



## Cookaaaaay

chadmain said:


> awsome ill stick too crickets mealworm and a pinky now and again  wooop get your picks up mate


Haha. Sounds good. :2thumb:

Handling pics:


















































:2thumb:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

chadmain said:


> aww thanks yeh i really do want them now seeing them in pairs i want 2 haha ive heard *most monitors are nasty like boscs tegus savvanahs* etc so if this is true its amazing to see one that is a largeish tame lizard



OOoohhh that's quite a sweeping statement. My tegu is 14 months old, only had him for about 6 weeks now and he is anything but nasty. Bumbleyjoe on here has a bosc who is a total baby!!! And many other people on the Monitor and Tegu thread have larger lizards that are so far from nasty. 
Jump over and have a look :2thumb:


----------



## chadmain

jo-jo-beans said:


> OOoohhh that's quite a sweeping statement. My tegu is 14 months old, only had him for about 6 weeks now and he is anything but nasty. Bumbleyjoe on here has a bosc who is a total baby!!! And many other people on the Monitor and Tegu thread have larger lizards that are so far from nasty.
> Jump over and have a look :2thumb:


thanks mate and cokay that is amazing there so lush how long u had him/her ?


----------



## BeardedDee

@ mm - more fantastics pics :mf_dribble: Is there 10 in that last jumble of legs, tails and heads pic? :lol2:

Can I ask for more tales of ackie keepers experiences with them, good and any bad aswell. Maybe a link to a vid or two you have, showing their activity, feeding and so on? :2thumb:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

monitor mad said:


>


Love these two photos! I hope my ackie gets as big as this! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## chadmain

Cookaaaaay said:


> Love these two photos! I hope my ackie gets as big as this! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


how big are they actually nown to grow?


----------



## Cookaaaaay

BeardedDee said:


> @ mm - more fantastics pics :mf_dribble: Is there 10 in that last jumble of legs, tails and heads pic? :lol2:
> 
> Can I ask for more tales of ackie keepers experiences with them, good and any bad aswell. Maybe a link to a vid or two you have, showing their activity, feeding and so on? :2thumb:


Hi 

This is a video of my ackie, the quality isn't the best though. :bash:
I think I'm going to get a proper video camera for christmas. :mf_dribble:

YouTube - Ackie Monitor Catching A Cricket!


----------



## Cookaaaaay

chadmain said:


> how big are they actually nown to grow?


I've read that there's been a few that have reached 28". However, most grow to about 18" to 24".


----------



## chadmain

Cookaaaaay said:


> I've read that there's been a few that have reached 28". However, most grow to about 18" to 24".


awww thats not bad then how much did yours cost ?


----------



## Cookaaaaay

chadmain said:


> awww thats not bad then how much did yours cost ?


My ackie cost £120.. but that's a pet shop price. If you buy from a breeder, you can get them for much cheaper. Breeders usually sell them from about £70-£100. :2thumb:


----------



## chadmain

not bad then well im getting my monitor off a mate hes having them in friday but as far as i no hes getin bosc :/ so ive text him trying to usure him to get a ackie he really wants my chameleon haha so he have offered a monitor plus a water dragon i cudnt refuse like  with full setups so its pretty awsome fingures crossed for me he gets me a ackie


----------



## Cookaaaaay

chadmain said:


> not bad then well im getting my monitor off a mate hes having them in friday but as far as i no hes getin bosc :/ so ive text him trying to usure him to get a ackie he really wants my chameleon haha so he have offered a monitor plus a water dragon i cudnt refuse like  with full setups so its pretty awsome fingures crossed for me he gets me a ackie


Haha, well good luck. I hope you get the ackie. :2thumb:


----------



## chadmain

Cookaaaaay said:


> Haha, well good luck. I hope you get the ackie. :2thumb:


thankyou me to i think boscs are known to be agressive plus they get alotr bigger:/


----------



## Cookaaaaay

chadmain said:


> thankyou me to i think boscs are known to be agressive plus they get alotr bigger:/


I don't know a lot about boscs so I'm not really going to comment on their temperament.

But they are larger which means they eat a lot more than ackies, so you'd be saving quite a few £'s on food. Haha.
And they require a much larger enclosure, so you'd be saving space which could be used for more reps! :lol2:


----------



## chadmain

Cookaaaaay said:


> I don't know a lot about boscs so I'm not really going to comment on their temperament.
> 
> But they are larger which means they eat a lot more than ackies, so you'd be saving quite a few £'s on food. Haha.
> And they require a much larger enclosure, so you'd be saving space which could be used for more reps! :lol2:


yeh i realy want a ackie mate fingures crossed for me so tell me more about ackies what are they like


----------



## Cookaaaaay

chadmain said:


> yeh i realy want a ackie mate fingures crossed for me so tell me more about ackies what are they like


What sort of stuff would you like to know?  haha


----------



## BeardedDee

Cookaaaaay said:


> Hi
> 
> This is a video of my ackie, the quality isn't the best though. :bash:
> I think I'm going to get a proper video camera for christmas. :mf_dribble:
> 
> YouTube - Ackie Monitor Catching A Cricket!


Thanks Cookaaaaay : victory:

Love it's "turn-on-a-sixpence" agility at 1:40.


I'll add this 1, it's class!

YouTube - ackie

Until I find some when the time is right, vids and pics are all that I've seen of ackies. None near me I know of :S


----------



## chadmain

Cookaaaaay said:


> What sort of stuff would you like to know?  haha


everything mate what they live loike what they like in the day and stuff


----------



## Cookaaaaay

BeardedDee said:


> Thanks Cookaaaaay : victory:
> 
> Love it's "turn-on-a-sixpence" agility at 1:40.


:lol2:



BeardedDee said:


> I'll add this 1, it's class!
> 
> YouTube - ackie
> 
> Until I find some when the time is right, vids and pics are all that I've seen of ackies. None near me I know of :S


Oooh, yeah. That is a good video!


----------



## Cookaaaaay

chadmain said:


> everything mate what they live loike what they like in the day and stuff


They are quite an active species. I don't mean they are constantly running around, but they do move around a lot and they go crazy when they see food! haha.

Do you know how to keep them? Eg, temps and stuff like that.


----------



## chadmain

Cookaaaaay said:


> They are quite an active species. I don't mean they are constantly running around, but they do move around a lot and they go crazy when they see food! haha.
> 
> Do you know how to keep them? Eg, temps and stuff like that.


well i cud use i heads up on it liek erm aint it 130 to 150 f? and no need for uvb?


----------



## Cookaaaaay

chadmain said:


> well i cud use i heads up on it liek erm aint it 130 to 150 f? and no need for uvb?


DAYTIME

Basking Spot: 120-150°F 
Warm End:90°F
Cool End: 82°F

NIGHTTIME

Warm End: Approximately 75°F
Cool End: Approximately 75°F

Some people say that UVB isn't necessary and some people say it is necessary. I use it, just to be on the safe side. And I'd recommend everyone to use it with their ackies. I use a 10.0 Repti Glo tube. :2thumb:


----------



## chadmain

Cookaaaaay said:


> DAYTIME
> 
> Basking Spot: 120-150°F
> Warm End:90°F
> Cool End: 82°F
> 
> NIGHTTIME
> 
> Warm End: Approximately 75°F
> Cool End: Approximately 75°F
> 
> Some people say that UVB isn't necessary and some people say it is necessary. I use it, just to be on the safe side. And I'd recommend everyone to use it with their ackies. I use a 10.0 Repti Glo tube. :2thumb:


 yeh same tube as my beardies erm what about a nightglow bulb for the night to keep temps?


----------



## Cookaaaaay

chadmain said:


> yeh same tube as my beardies erm what about a nightglow bulb for the night to keep temps?


I'm not sure tbh.

Here's the lighting I use:

Daytime:
A basking lamp for the basking spot, obv.
A ceramic for the ambient temperature.
UVB Tube.

Nighttime
A ceramic for the ambient temperaure.


..I leave the ceramic on 24 hours a day. :2thumb:


----------



## chadmain

Cookaaaaay said:


> I'm not sure tbh.
> 
> Here's the lighting I use:
> 
> Daytime:
> A basking lamp for the basking spot, obv.
> A ceramic for the ambient temperature.
> UVB Tube.
> 
> Nighttime
> A ceramic for the ambient temperaure.
> 
> 
> ..I leave the ceramic on 24 hours a day. :2thumb:


 aww right well ill look into a night light see if they are usable other wise ceramic sounds good lol


----------



## Cookaaaaay

BeardedDee said:


> Until I find some when the time is right, vids and pics are all that I've seen of ackies. None near me I know of :S


Here's some more videos that I watched before I had my ackie:

YouTube - Ackie monitor eating huge locust
YouTube - Yellow Ackie Monitors
YouTube - Yellow Ackie Monitors
YouTube - Varanus Acanthurus Acanthurus (Red Ackie monitor) enjoying a quail egg
YouTube - Varanus Acanthurus Acanthurus (Red Ackie monitor) cleaning off after finishing a quail egg
YouTube - Ackie eating Mealies.
YouTube - Varanus acanthurus brachyurus - Ridge Tailed Monitors
YouTube - Female Ackie Monitor eating Pinkys
YouTube - Red Ackie Monitor
YouTube - Ackies vs locusts
YouTube - New baby yellow ackie monitor
YouTube - yellow ackie monitor eating a locust

:no1:: victory:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

chadmain said:


> aww right well ill look into a night light see if they are usable other wise ceramic sounds good lol


Haha, ok. Anything else you want to know? : victory:


----------



## chadmain

Cookaaaaay said:


> Haha, ok. Anything else you want to know? : victory:


how often do u get urs out mate


----------



## Cookaaaaay

chadmain said:


> how often do u get urs out mate


2 or 3 times a day, haha. Can't help myself. :lol2:


----------



## Bradley

to the top


----------



## kipperhughes

Cookaaaaay said:


> 2 or 3 times a day, haha. Can't help myself. :lol2:



how did you manage to tame yours mine still really nervous he only come to my hand if im holding scrambled eggs :lol2: other than that he wont come near me


----------



## Cookaaaaay

kipperhughes said:


> how did you manage to tame yours mine still really nervous he only come to my hand if im holding scrambled eggs :lol2: other than that he wont come near me


:lol2:

I was lucky enough to get hold of a baby that was already tame! haha.
But don't worry, it'll tame down eventually. 
Try placing and keeping your hand in the viv for about 5mins everyday, this will show him that you aren't a threat.. this builds up trust. When you think the time is right, maybe try stroking him. Then when you think the time is right, try and pick him up.


----------



## kipperhughes

lucky!!! hopefully he start to tame down cant wait to get him out more only time i every handle him is when i clean him out but thats normally me having to chase him to pick him up lol


----------



## Cookaaaaay

kipperhughes said:


> lucky!!! hopefully he start to tame down cant wait to get him out more only time i every handle him is when i clean him out but thats normally me having to chase him to pick him up lol


:lol2:

Oh, by the way... did you change the substrate to sand?


----------



## kipperhughes

yeah prefer it to orchid bark tbh looks nicer plus easier to see were he has pooped lol plus its fine to look at were he has been by looking at the shapes in the sand lol thanks for the message tho


----------



## Cookaaaaay

kipperhughes said:


> yeah prefer it to orchid bark tbh looks nicer plus easier to see were he has pooped lol plus its fine to look at were he has been by looking at the shapes in the sand lol thanks for the message tho


:lol2:
Oh, ok. I'd love to see some photos of the setup (with the sand) :mf_dribble:
Haha, yeah I like looking at all the marks in the sand! And all the little cricket footprints! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I'm definitely changing my substrate though, sand is a nightmare IMO.

Your welcome, I hope it helped. :2thumb:


----------



## kipperhughes

yeah i post some updated pics tomorrow what substrate you on atm now?


----------



## Cookaaaaay

kipperhughes said:


> yeah i post some updated pics tomorrow what substrate you on atm now?


Oooh, looking forward to them. :mf_dribble:
Still on sand, atm. Just started researching other substrates, hoping to change it at the weekend.


----------



## alspider

theres a few for sale in the classifieds at the min, i just wish i was still in work


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Yeh i saw all the ackie ad's but unfortunatly they only selling as pairs and i want females + my new varanus glauerti have deemed me skint untill after crimbo :lol2:


----------



## spikemu

Sorry if this is already answerd not looked at this thread for a while .... How old is ur ackie cookay ?? Mine are about 4 or 5 months and still pretty scatty except one who would lay next to my hand and lemme stroke him a lil if i lay my hand on the basking spot  

Ackies are awesum and by the looks of it there gettin more popular  YAAAAAY xD 


In next few months im gettin a 6ft viv for my 3 xD


----------



## Cookaaaaay

spikemu said:


> Sorry if this is already answerd not looked at this thread for a while .... How old is ur ackie cookay ?? Mine are about 4 or 5 months and still pretty scatty except one who would lay next to my hand and lemme stroke him a lil if i lay my hand on the basking spot
> 
> Ackies are awesum and by the looks of it there gettin more popular  YAAAAAY xD
> 
> 
> In next few months im gettin a 6ft viv for my 3 xD


: victory:

My ackie is around 11-12months...supposedly. I'm not 100% sure. 
Had him/her for about 2-3months now and I still don't have a name for it :bash::lol2:

6foot?! They'll be in paradise! :lol2:
Sounds great! :notworthy:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

I to would be interested in finding out what age an Ackie is classed as an adult . My male is fairly large for his age I think, hope he turns out as big as MM's male  although you would have to feed him rabbits


----------



## monitor mad

Dean Cheetham said:


> I to would be interested in finding out what age an Ackie is classed as an adult . My male is fairly large for his age I think, hope he turns out as big as MM's male  although you would have to feed him rabbits


My Male was bought at Donny and was 6 wks old in June 09 : victory: so approx 18 months old :2thumb:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Dean Cheetham said:


> I to would be interested in finding out what age an Ackie is classed as an adult . My male is fairly large for his age I think, hope he turns out as big as MM's male  although you would have to feed him rabbits


Dean Cheetham: How old is your male? and how big is he? : victory:


----------



## kipperhughes

Cookaaaaay said:


> : victory:
> 
> My ackie is around 11-12months...supposedly. I'm not 100% sure.
> Had him/her for about 2-3months now and I still don't have a name for it :bash::lol2:
> 
> 6foot?! They'll be in paradise! :lol2:
> Sounds great! :notworthy:


yeah mines about the same size as yours and my pet shop told me he was 18 months but really do doubt that cant wait for him to get bigger though


----------



## Cookaaaaay

kipperhughes said:


> yeah mines about the same size as yours and my pet shop told me he was 18 months but really do doubt that cant wait for him to get bigger though


Yeah, I can't wait till mine gets bigger too! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## kipperhughes

as promised some updated pics of my viv with sand now instead of orchid bark


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Looks great! I love all the wood you have. :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
Have you noticed any change in behaviour and stuff since you changed to sand?

I'm thinking about getting one of those hammocks, does your ackie use it? 

: victory:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Cookaaaaay said:


> Dean Cheetham: How old is your male? and how big is he? : victory:


 
Hi Mate, mine have just turnt 7 months old and are over 100g and are about 20" in length


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Dean Cheetham said:


> Hi Mate, mine have just turnt 7 months old and are over 100g and are about 20" in length


Ohhh, ok. Cheers. I'll have to measure my ackie soon. I want to compare, to make sure mine is normal-ish. haha.


----------



## kipperhughes

Cookaaaaay said:


> Looks great! I love all the wood you have. :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> Have you noticed any change in behaviour and stuff since you changed to sand?
> 
> I'm thinking about getting one of those hammocks, does your ackie use it?
> 
> : victory:


thanks bud 

well with the sand now he loves to dig alot more so seems like he enjoying it more. 

only got the hammock the other day so far havnt seen him use it but he always tries to climb the back wall so hopefully he climb onto this soon


----------



## Cookaaaaay

kipperhughes said:


> thanks bud
> 
> well with the sand now he loves to dig alot more so seems like he enjoying it more.
> 
> only got the hammock the other day so far havnt seen him use it but he always tries to climb the back wall so hopefully he climb onto this soon


Oh, ok. That's good then. :no1:
Ahh right, take a picture if you catch him on it?:mf_dribble:

What's his name, btw?


----------



## spikemu

kipperhughs thats an awesum viv XD alot brighter then mine i must say 

mine are on eco earth and sand mix  ... they like to difg in tht too  
ill take a photo of my viv in abit  its changed a lil since i took the last photo 

mine are gradually getting used to the HUMUNGUS HAND OF DOOOM !!! 

cant wait for the 6 foot .. i got SOOOOOO many ideas XD


----------



## kipperhughes

thanks for all the comments 

his name is freckles lol seemed appropriate , yeah i try and get pic if he gets on it.

mine still fearful of the hand of doom lol


----------



## Dean Cheetham

kipperhughes said:


> mine still fearful of the hand of doom lol


Haha im glad i have tamed mine down already :lol2: they come out on my shoulder and love a good old climb on me.


----------



## Cookaaaaay

spikemu said:


> ill take a photo of my viv in abit  its changed a lil since i took the last photo


Yaaay, more viv pics! :mf_dribble:
Can't wait.

I get to steal people's ideas :Na_Na_Na_Na:



kipperhughes said:


> thanks for all the comments
> 
> his name is freckles lol seemed appropriate , yeah i try and get pic if he gets on it.
> 
> mine still fearful of the hand of doom lol


Ooooh yeah, you mentioned it on one of your posts on this thread. Sorry, haha.

Aw, nice name. :2thumb:


----------



## kipperhughes

Dean Cheetham said:


> Haha im glad i have tamed mine down already :lol2: they come out on my shoulder and love a good old climb on me.



sure make me jealous more! :lol2:


----------



## spikemu

Dean Cheetham said:


> Haha im glad i have tamed mine down already :lol2: they come out on my shoulder and love a good old climb on me.


 
HOW ... U MUST TEACH US YOUR TRICKS :notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

kipperhughes said:


> sure make me jealous more! :lol2:


 
Haha i do try :lol2:
Cokaaaay you measured yours yet, im curious now :whistling2:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Dean Cheetham said:


> Haha i do try :lol2:
> Cokaaaay you measured yours yet, im curious now :whistling2:


ooops, forgot. :whip::lol2:
I'll do it now. :2thumb:


----------



## kipperhughes

well mines just over 30cm so thats 11 and a bit inches which seems small for something thats supposed to be 18 months


----------



## spikemu

i dunno how long mine are  ... i cant even get a ruler near them lol


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Dean Cheetham said:


> Haha i do try :lol2:
> Cokaaaay you measured yours yet, im curious now :whistling2:


Couldn't find a tape measure, so I had to use a 30cm ruler! :bash::lol2:
(S)he's about 15-16.5 inches. : victory:


----------



## spikemu

well heres my pic of the viv xD 










and heres my repti corner XD lol 









and as u can see .. saafely guarded by the were rabbit ... coz well ... THATS HARDCORE !!! i tamed him .. but ackies are just another story lol


----------



## Dean Cheetham

spikemu said:


> HOW ... U MUST TEACH US YOUR TRICKS :notworthy::notworthy:


It all comes in time mate, feed them by hand/tongs for a few weeks.
When they get used to that, try gently stroking them on the back, at first they will probably run or just go stiff and not move, just keep doing this every day for a few mins at a time, and they will eventually learn you are not there to harm them.
Also i found leaving my hand in there and waiting for them to come to me helps alot. i also found bath time a good time to interact with mine. (done this once a week), picking them up and putting them back in the bath over and over, because alot of the time they would rather be on you then in the bath, so incourages them to climb on you to get out of the water.
Also once in a while i used to just pick mine up and let them run up and down my arms so they dont feel as though they are just being grabbed and eaten, let them have abit of freedom whilst on your arms, dont be to nervous that they will bolt.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Cookaaaaay said:


> Couldn't find a tape measure, so I had to use a 30cm ruler! :bash::lol2:
> (S)he's about 15-16.5 inches. : victory:


 


kipperhughes said:


> well mines just over 30cm so thats 11 and a bit inches which seems small for something thats supposed to be 18 months


 
Haha mine must be monsters then as mine are only 7 months old :lol2:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

spikemu said:


> well heres my pic of the viv xD
> image
> 
> 
> and heres my repti corner XD lol
> image
> 
> and as u can see .. saafely guarded by the were rabbit ... coz well ... THATS HARDCORE !!! i tamed him .. but ackies are just another story lol


I love your enclosure, it's really natural! Loads of places for your three to hide, I bet they love it! :mf_dribble:


----------



## spikemu

Cookaaaaay said:


> I love your enclosure, it's really natural! Loads of places for your three to hide, I bet they love it! :mf_dribble:


 
hahah cheers  i try that look in most the vivs XD .. except the beardies and snake XD lol well beardies KINDA is .. i dunno XD lol

and jeebus can they hide .. they got tunnels EVERYWHERE !!! lol they go under one but and pop up in the other side of the viv XD lol


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nice reptile corner mate.

Snake in top viv?
Ackies in middle?
Beardie in bottom?
Pygmy cham in the tall viv?
Snake in the small square viv?
Cresty in the exo terra?


----------



## spikemu

Dean Cheetham said:


> Nice reptile corner mate.
> 
> Snake in top viv? correct
> Ackies in middle? correct
> Beardie in bottom? correct
> Pygmy cham in the tall viv? Wrong xD TOKAY !!
> Snake in the small square viv? wrong .. leopard gecko
> Cresty in the exo terra? wrong .. was were my second tokay lived until she passed away a few weeks ago  RIP DORIS xx


i mark u 50 %  lol


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Dean Cheetham said:


> Haha mine must be monsters then as mine are only 7 months old :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

spikemu said:


> hahah cheers  i try that look in most the vivs XD .. except the beardies and snake XD lol well beardies KINDA is .. i dunno XD lol
> 
> and jeebus can they hide .. they got tunnels EVERYWHERE !!! lol they go under one but and pop up in the other side of the viv XD lol


:lol2::lol2:

What substrate is this again? Eco-earth and sand?


----------



## spikemu

Cookaaaaay said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> What substrate is this again? Eco-earth and sand?


 
yup tht stuff tht like expands in water  
with some playsand from argos


----------



## Cookaaaaay

spikemu said:


> yup tht stuff tht like expands in water
> with some playsand from argos


Oooh, thank youuuu! I've been searching for a different substrate to use.. I think I'll use this. :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

spikemu said:


> i mark u 50 %  lol


 
Haha not a bad guess, tokays was my second guess but i thought maybe as your struggling to tame your ackies, that a tokay would not be for you :whistling2: :lol2:
Oh btw, im glad im not the only person with CSI box sets :whistling2:


----------



## spikemu

Dean Cheetham said:


> Haha not a bad guess, tokays was my second guess but i thought maybe as your struggling to tame your ackies, that a tokay would not be for you :whistling2: :lol2:
> Oh btw, im glad im not the only person with CSI box sets :whistling2:


 
CSI IS EPIC XD lol £118 well spent in my books  lol 

lol im only struggling through their scattyness  .. i managed to slightly tame doris before she died ... but the tokay in the big viv (by big i mean 4 foot high ) (aka bert) was a wc ... and im keeping him that way ... hes also a monster  lol ... i could deal with a doris munchy cause she was a bit smaller ... but seriously if u see bert .. he looks like he'd have your finger off XD lol


----------



## kipperhughes

Dean Cheetham said:


> It all comes in time mate, feed them by hand/tongs for a few weeks.
> When they get used to that, try gently stroking them on the back, at first they will probably run or just go stiff and not move, just keep doing this every day for a few mins at a time, and they will eventually learn you are not there to harm them.
> Also i found leaving my hand in there and waiting for them to come to me helps alot. i also found bath time a good time to interact with mine. (done this once a week), picking them up and putting them back in the bath over and over, because alot of the time they would rather be on you then in the bath, so incourages them to climb on you to get out of the water.
> Also once in a while i used to just pick mine up and let them run up and down my arms so they dont feel as though they are just being grabbed and eaten, let them have abit of freedom whilst on your arms, dont be to nervous that they will bolt.


chears for the tips :notworthy:



Dean Cheetham said:


> Haha mine must be monsters then as mine are only 7 months old :lol2:


Mine will grow!! ...... i hope :lol2:

spikemu- nice set up you have and rep corner i hope to build mine up soon


----------



## spikemu

kipperhughes said:


> chears for the tips :notworthy:
> 
> 
> Mine will grow!! ...... i hope :lol2:
> 
> spikemu- nice set up you have and rep corner i hope to build mine up soon


 
lol cheers  ... im hopefully eventually selling the tall exo .. moving the snake viv down and putting the 6 foot straight across the top  

but its still all in planning phase atm  lol


----------



## Dean Cheetham

kipperhughes said:


> chears for the tips :notworthy:


No worries :2thumb:

I request a pic of this giant tokay : victory:


----------



## spikemu

Dean Cheetham said:


> No worries :2thumb:
> 
> I request a pic of this giant tokay : victory:


 
ill see if i can find one .. he hides like ~ALLLLLLL the time


----------



## Dean Cheetham

spikemu said:


> ill see if i can find one .. he hides like ~ALLLLLLL the time


 
:lol2:


----------



## spikemu

Dean Cheetham said:


> :lol2:


ive got 2 old photos of him and to show how old .. there pretty much from the foirst 2 months of having him XD lol 

hes grown since XD here they are  



















XD


----------



## spikemu

Cookaaaaay said:


> Oooh, thank youuuu! I've been searching for a different substrate to use.. I think I'll use this. :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


 
DO IT !!! its really good  
they seem to really like it .. and its pretty fun to expand XD lol 
and the ackies like the humidity it gets straight out from being expanded .. the viv completely steamed up untill the substrate was dry lol


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Wow, my ackie looks quite big on pictures! haha.


















: victory:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

spikemu said:


> DO IT !!! its really good
> they seem to really like it .. and its pretty fun to expand XD lol
> and the ackies like the humidity it gets straight out from being expanded .. the viv completely steamed up untill the substrate was dry lol


haha!
What's the substrate like with livefood? Do the crickets and stuff get buried?


----------



## spikemu

Cookaaaaay said:


> haha!
> What's the substrate like with livefood? Do the crickets and stuff get buried?


 
the crickets ALLL go and hide in my viv .. but my highly (well i hope) intelligent ackies chase them / dig them out XD they love it .. i watch them dfor ages chasing these terrified bugs around the viv lol 

and when u see a few crickets still in the viv not eaten .. just dont feed them for a day and the crickets will be gone XD lol


----------



## spikemu

oooo and awesum ackie .. inm very jealous cant wait for my lil speedy things to get tht size XD lol


----------



## Cookaaaaay

spikemu said:


> the crickets ALLL go and hide in my viv .. but my highly (well i hope) intelligent ackies chase them / dig them out XD they love it .. i watch them dfor ages chasing these terrified bugs around the viv lol
> 
> and when u see a few crickets still in the viv not eaten .. just dont feed them for a day and the crickets will be gone XD lol


:lol2:
Oh, ok. Thanks. :notworthy:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

spikemu said:


> oooo and awesum ackie .. inm very jealous cant wait for my lil speedy things to get tht size XD lol


:Na_Na_Na_Na:
Thanks! :no1:


----------



## spikemu

Cookaaaaay said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> Thanks! :no1:


 he looks about the same size as mine in the pic in your sig lol


----------



## Cookaaaaay

spikemu said:


> he looks about the same size as mine in the pic in your sig lol


:lolsign:
I think (s)he's definitely grown since that picture was taken.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Spike hes a beauty 

And Cookaay, he/she is quite big already, I wouldnt even like to guess the age (not to far from adulthood tho i would imagine. dont think i have seen an ackie anywhere near the size of MM's thinks hes a lucky git.
Cant wait for mine to get to that size although dreading the claws :lol2:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Dean Cheetham said:


> And Cookaay, he/she is quite big already, I wouldnt even like to guess the age (not to far from adulthood tho i would imagine. dont think i have seen an ackie anywhere near the size of MM's thinks hes a lucky git.
> Cant wait for mine to get to that size although dreading the claws :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

I was gonna post these in a thread in the picture section, but why do that when I have this wonderful thread?! haha.


----------



## spikemu

oh gawd yea the claws .. and im getting a forearm tattoo soon :| ... if they scuff tht i wont be best pleased lol


----------



## spikemu

Cookaaaaay said:


> I was gonna post these in a thread in the picture section, but why do that when I have this wonderful thread?! haha.
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


 
AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: :no1:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

spikemu said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: :no1:


:lol2:
Thank you, haha. :notworthy:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

I tried to get a few Pic's of the male to show you the size of mine.
Hope you like :2thumb:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Dean Cheetham said:


> I tried to get a few Pic's of the male to show you the size of mine.
> Hope you like :2thumb:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


You're right, he is quite large!
He's beautiful! I can see some lovely orange colours under the skin that looks like it's about to shed. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Cookaaaaay said:


> You're right, he is quite large!
> He's beautiful! I can see some lovely orange colours under the skin that looks like it's about to shed. :mf_dribble:


He is constantly shedding, has since day 1, just goes to show hes growing well 
You think he looks nice now, wait until i get some piccies of him just after a bath :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Dean Cheetham said:


> He is constantly shedding, has since day 1, just goes to show hes growing well
> You think he looks nice now, wait until i get some piccies of him just after a bath :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


Haha!
Oooh, I'm looking forward to the pictures! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## spikemu

Dean tht ackie looks SOOOO CUUUUUUUUUUUTE TOOOOOOOOOOO XD ... i want mine that size XD 

and that tame  lol do they slow down much at that big ??? 

mine are SOOOOOOO fast lol


----------



## Cookaaaaay

My ackie just caught a cricket, watching them hunt *never* gets boring! :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Im afraid mine have not slowed down much at this age, they can move when they wants too i can assure you :lol2:.
But im sure they will slow down abit when they hit adulthood.

Thanks for the lovely comments guys :2thumb:


----------



## spikemu

Cookaaaaay said:


> My ackie just caught a cricket, watching them hunt *never* gets boring! :lol2:


lol mine are tucked up in various beds XD lol 

lights out at 8:20 for sum reason :s lol


----------



## spikemu

Dean Cheetham said:


> Im afraid mine have not slowed down much at this age, they can move when they wants too i can assure you :lol2:.
> But im sure they will slow down abit when they hit adulthood.
> 
> Thanks for the lovely comments guys :2thumb:


 
i guess atleast being tht size there a lil easier to old onto/ catch if they do make a run for it XD lol


----------



## Cookaaaaay

spikemu said:


> lol mine are tucked up in various beds XD lol
> 
> lights out at 8:20 for sum reason :s lol


:lol2:

You're so lucky to have three of them! I want some more, but I'm not allowed! :bash:

Are you thinking about breeding them?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

spikemu said:


> i guess atleast being tht size there a lil easier to old onto/ catch if they do make a run for it XD lol


 
Yes they are much easier to catch :lol2: although when taking the pic's he did try to head for the curtains :2thumb:
I do remember the days when i first got them and i took me 20 mins to catch one :devil:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Wooo, my ackie has just been lying on my stomach... stayed there for a couple of minutes! (S)he's getting a lot more tame! Can't wait till (s)he gets even more tame!

oh, and (s)he just did a nice big poo.. right on the basking platform.. great! :lol2: ..I think I'm gonna wait until the light dries it out, before I get rid of it.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

I will eventually try to breed my ackies in the *future* aswell as add another female.
Market seems pretty flooded with them tho at the moment!
I might try and focus on the kimbo's before the ackies :2thumb:
only 12 days untill the male arrives and only 15 days untill i pick up the female! cant wait, im almost :mf_dribble:dribbling:mf_dribble: at the thought of them being here.


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Dean Cheetham said:


> I will eventually try to breed my ackies in the *future* aswell as add another female.
> Market seems pretty flooded with them tho at the moment!
> I might try and focus on the kimbo's before the ackies :2thumb:
> only 12 days untill the male arrives and only 15 days untill i pick up the female! cant wait, im almost :mf_dribble:dribbling:mf_dribble: at the thought of them being here.


Good luck with it, I hope all goes well when you do try to breed them. :2thumb:
I'd love to get a few more ackies and breed them! :mf_dribble:

You're getting some kimbo's?! Congrats! I'd love a pair! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
They are stunning!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Cookaaaaay said:


> Good luck with it, I hope all goes well when you do try to breed them. :2thumb:
> I'd love to get a few more ackies and breed them! :mf_dribble:
> 
> You're getting some kimbo's?! Congrats! I'd love a pair! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> They are stunning!


 
Thanks mate :2thumb:
Yup im getting a proven female, seen her in the flesh and the babies she has produced. and the male is apperently a randy bugger, so there could be a good possibility!
When i have settled the new ones in and eventually got the final female ackie, i might look into getting some storr's monitors as they are next on my wish list after the kimbo's :thumb:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Dean Cheetham said:


> Thanks mate :2thumb:
> Yup im getting a proven female, seen her in the flesh and the babies she has produced. and the male is apperently a randy bugger, so there could be a good possibility!
> When i have settled the new ones in and eventually got the final female ackie, i might look into getting some storr's monitors as they are next on my wish list after the kimbo's :thumb:


Lucky bugger! :lol2:

Oooh, getting a nice dwarf monitor collection then!
I'm sooo jealous, it's my dream to keep several dwarf species!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

haha i know im lucky :mf_dribble:
My collection is getting there!
I Dream to one day have a collection like Paul P's, i will never forget my trip to his house :lol2:
like a kid in a candy shop! :lol2:


----------



## alspider

all this talk of ackies makes me want another, maybey a duo to go with my lonley one :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Haha I would never advise against it as long as the person knows wat they are doing, and can say for sure they have 2 females to 1 male


----------



## alspider

Dean Cheetham said:


> Haha I would never advise against it as long as the person knows wat they are doing, and can say for sure they have 2 females to 1 male


 
I still ent sure about the sex of mine,but it seems to have a smaller head than the males ive looked at so im thinking female


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Generally females are more slender in the body,neck,head


----------



## spikemu

Ahhhhhh kimbos are on my wishlist tooo lol but im gunna have to wait till i move lol nomore room in my bedroom atm lol (even if i did say wen i only had my tokays and leo in there lol ) now its official no more unnecesary furniture  lol 

Im hoping to breed the ackies tho if i can


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Dean Cheetham said:


> haha i know im lucky :mf_dribble:
> My collection is getting there!
> I Dream to one day have a collection like Paul P's, i will never forget my trip to his house :lol2:
> like a kid in a candy shop! :lol2:


:lol2:
Yeah, same! He has a very impressive collection. :mf_dribble:
Wow, you got to see his collection face to face? Very jealous! haha!


----------



## elmo 1985

hi guys ive got a 3 month old ackie, i would love to get another 1 or 2 to join him/her, in your opinions and experience would other ackies of similar age/size etc be compatible?


----------



## spikemu

elmo 1985 said:


> hi guys ive got a 3 month old ackie, i would love to get another 1 or 2 to join him/her, in your opinions and experience would other ackies of similar age/size etc be compatible?


GET AN ARMY !!!!!!!!!! 

ok ... yes do it  ackies are very social  its why we love them xD


----------



## Cookaaaaay

I love this thread!
We have got to keep it going! :mf_dribble::no1:


----------



## BeardedDee

This and the M&T thread are my favourites here.....I don't even have a monitor!:lol2:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

BeardedDee said:


> This and the M&T thread are my favourites here.....I don't even have a monitor!:lol2:


:lol2:

I was exactly like you before I got my ackie!
Well, hopefully you can become one of us soon! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## monitor mad

It just go's to show the interest in these fantastic dwarf monitors 20 page's :gasp::2thumb:


----------



## elmo 1985

spikemu said:


> GET AN ARMY !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ok ... yes do it  ackies are very social  its why we love them xD


i would love to! i have been thinkin of buying the young trio thats on sale in the classifieds section im just afraid that mine wont get along with them(they are bowt the same size as mine) do you think this would be too much for mine just havin three newbies invading his patch? :lol2:


----------



## xXsmashXx

my lad Tyson : victory:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

monitor mad said:


> It just go's to show the interest in these fantastic dwarf monitors 20 page's :gasp::2thumb:
> image


Wow, look at the size of his claws! :gasp::mf_dribble:



xXsmashXx said:


> my lad Tyson : victory:
> 
> image
> 
> image


He's beautiful:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## elmo 1985

monitor mad said:


> It just go's to show the interest in these fantastic dwarf monitors 20 page's :gasp::2thumb:
> image


is this one your big male? hes a cracker:mf_dribble:


----------



## Paul P

monitor mad said:


> It just go's to show the interest in these fantastic dwarf monitors 20 page's :gasp::2thumb:
> image


MM that is a huge Yellow :notworthy:

Have to agree 100%, there is defo alot of growing interest in the ackies, I think people tend to be swaying from beardies and leos etc to these guys as they are far more active and diurnal and never ever seem fussy come feeding time. 

And of course what with some of the ackies on display here in this thread, can you blame them, lol


----------



## elmo 1985

elmo 1985 said:


> i would love to! i have been thinkin of buying the young trio thats on sale in the classifieds section im just afraid that mine wont get along with them(they are bowt the same size as mine) do you think this would be too much for mine just havin three newbies invading his patch? :lol2:


can someone give me their thoughts on this please:2thumb: MM did you bring yours up from birth or did you introduce later on?: victory:


----------



## Paul P

elmo 1985 said:


> can someone give me their thoughts on this please:2thumb: MM did you bring yours up from birth or did you introduce later on?: victory:


Introducing other females into the group is your best bet, new males are not a good idea.


----------



## elmo 1985

ive heard its almost impossible to sex at a young age,mines 3-4 month old so if i want to introduce more ackies of the same age what can i do?ive been told that theyl be fine whatever the sex aslong as they are introduced young but ive also been told it wont work, other people seem to have groups with more than one male,im confused!:lol2:


----------



## Paul P

elmo 1985 said:


> ive heard its almost impossible to sex at a young age,mines 3-4 month old so if i want to introduce more ackies of the same age what can i do?ive been told that theyl be fine whatever the sex aslong as they are introduced young but ive also been told it wont work, other people seem to have groups with more than one male,im confused!:lol2:


Ok I never realised yours were so young, if you found some the same age, should be ok as they have not matured sexually. Be warned however that when mature they can be agressive during the breeding season and that includes female on female agression, not just males. They may need seperating and you will have to be prepared for that, how many vivs would you need to house them all should this happen? :whistling2:
Sometimes more than one male can be housed together with no issues, but one will always become the subordinate male and one will be the dominant.


----------



## elmo 1985

Paul P said:


> Ok I never realised yours were so young, if you found some the same age, should be ok as they have not matured sexually. Be warned however that when mature they can be agressive during the breeding season and that includes female on female agression, not just males. They may need seperating and you will have to be prepared for that, how many vivs would you need to house them all should this happen? :whistling2:
> Sometimes more than one male can be housed together with no issues, but one will always become the subordinate male and one will be the dominant.


 thanks for the advice mate:2thumb: hope i can get hold of some now, just waiting to here back of a couple of people, fingers crossed: victory:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

elmo 1985 said:


> thanks for the advice mate:2thumb: hope i can get hold of some now, just waiting to here back of a couple of people, fingers crossed: victory:


Post some pics of your ackie on here? :mf_dribble:

Good luck with the search, don't forget to post pics of them when you track some down. :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::no1:


----------



## elmo 1985

Cookaaaaay said:


> Post some pics of your ackie on here? :mf_dribble:
> 
> Good luck with the search, don't forget to post pics of them when you track some down. :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::no1:


 I will defo get some on here tomorrow mate, his dad is monitor mads big male so will hopefully turn out somewhere near as good! hes comin on well tho, only had him 3 weeks and hes getn more confident all the time, had him out of his viv the last few days and he just sits on my shoulder and doesnt even try to get away! this would of been unthinkable last week!:no1:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

elmo 1985 said:


> I will defo get some on here tomorrow mate, his dad is monitor mads big male so will hopefully turn out somewhere near as good! hes comin on well tho, only had him 3 weeks and hes getn more confident all the time, had him out of his viv the last few days and he just sits on my shoulder and doesnt even try to get away! this would of been unthinkable last week!:no1:


I'm glad you're enjoying owning an ackie. :no1:
Sounds like you're caring for him very well! :notworthy:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Cookaaaaay said:


> I'm glad you're enjoying owning an ackie. :no1:
> Sounds like you're caring for him very well! :notworthy:


oh and I'm looking forward to the pics already! :mf_dribble:
Maybe some pics of the setup too? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## elmo 1985

Cookaaaaay said:


> I'm glad you're enjoying owning an ackie. :no1:
> Sounds like you're caring for him very well! :notworthy:


 im loving it mate, definately caught the bug!:flrt:


----------



## luke61188

thought i would join in with this thread and let you all know my ackies are coming tomorrow
cant wait been looking for some for ages


----------



## Cookaaaaay

luke61188 said:


> thought i would join in with this thread and let you all know my ackies are coming tomorrow
> cant wait been looking for some for ages


Congratulations, you're gonna love them!
Pics when you get them please? :mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## luke61188

yup i will make sure il get pics up asap.
only been waiting between 6 and 8 months to get some


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Soooo can't wait to get mine now - you lot are making me sooo jealous.

Got 3 new 4x2x2 vivs on my Xmas list, and my wee mum has already put her name down for one of them!!! YAY!!!

Really looking forward to getting a pair of babies, I'm thinking early next year, depending on what's available.

Ah well, will just have to spoil my Tegu in the meantime!!!! :lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jo-jo-beans said:


> Soooo can't wait to get mine now - you lot are making me sooo jealous.
> 
> Got 3 new 4x2x2 vivs on my Xmas list, and my wee mum has already put her name down for one of them!!! YAY!!!
> 
> Really looking forward to getting a pair of babies, I'm thinking early next year, depending on what's available.
> 
> Ah well, will just have to spoil my Tegu in the meantime!!!! :lol2:


 
Personally i think your teg should come and live with me :whistling2:


----------



## luke61188

Ah well, will just have to spoil my Tegu in the meantime!!!! :lol2:[/QUOTE]

i wish i had the room for a tegu aswell


----------



## jo-jo-beans

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Personally i think your teg should come and live with me :whistling2:


Oh come on bud!!! You've already got one!!! 
I'm guessing it's a recent addition, cos I'm sure I only noticed it on your sig a week ago or something. I'm also thinking your Teg might get too much for you, so in the meantime, so you can give it some love, I'll look after wee steve :2thumb:

One's never enough tho....... is it!?!?!? :whistling2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

ps how are your wee Ackies doing btw??

Safe to say that Steve is my number one choice for babies if he has any in the near future. :2thumb:

So I'll wait and see how monstrous yours grow in the next few months before I decide :lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jo-jo-beans said:


> ps how are your wee Ackies doing btw??
> 
> Safe to say that Steve is my number one choice for babies if he has any in the near future. :2thumb:
> 
> So I'll wait and see how monstrous yours grow in the next few months before I decide :lol2:


 
My ackies are doing great thanks never stop eating the largest one tom is nearly a foot in length now and bulk hes double the size of my Debs my second largest ackie... and talk about food flipping heck im glad there not steves size id be bankrupt :lol2:
Ill be pairng steve up as soon as i can .... ideally babies with two years :whistling2:

Well my nxt addition is planning to be a male teg... preferably chuckwallas but i cant see that happening so ill have to find another one as good looking as Vlad.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> My ackies are doing great thanks never stop eating the largest one tom is nearly a foot in length now and bulk hes double the size of my Debs my second largest ackie... and talk about food flipping heck im glad there not steves size id be bankrupt :lol2:
> Ill be pairng steve up as soon as i can .... ideally babies with two years :whistling2:
> 
> Well my nxt addition is planning to be a male teg... preferably chuckwallas but i cant see that happening so ill have to find another one as good looking as Vlad.


Glad all is well!!! :2thumb:

Vlad babies would be amazing!!!


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jo-jo-beans said:


> Glad all is well!!! :2thumb:
> 
> Vlad babies would be amazing!!!


tell me about it not that im holding out much hope of breeding the tegs even if i do get eggs out of a pair the odds of em going full term are against me.


----------



## monitor mad

elmo 1985 said:


> is this one your big male? hes a cracker:mf_dribble:


The very same fella yep :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> My ackies are doing great thanks never stop eating the largest one tom is nearly a foot in length now and bulk hes double the size of my Debs my second largest ackie... and talk about food flipping heck im glad there not steves size id be bankrupt :lol2:
> Ill be pairng steve up as soon as i can .... ideally babies with two years :whistling2:
> 
> Well my nxt addition is planning to be a male teg... preferably chuckwallas but i cant see that happening so ill have to find another one as good looking as Vlad.


 
12" already i would def say a male then and yep they grow fast :gasp:


----------



## elmo 1985

monitor mad said:


> The very same fella yep :2thumb:


hope mine takes after his dad then!


----------



## monitor mad

elmo 1985 said:


> hope mine takes after his dad then!


----------



## Cookaaaaay

luke61188 said:


> yup i will make sure il get pics up asap.
> only been waiting between 6 and 8 months to get some


:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:




jo-jo-beans said:


> Soooo can't wait to get mine now - you lot are making me sooo jealous.
> 
> Got 3 new 4x2x2 vivs on my Xmas list, and my wee mum has already put her name down for one of them!!! YAY!!!
> 
> Really looking forward to getting a pair of babies, I'm thinking early next year, depending on what's available.
> 
> Ah well, will just have to spoil my Tegu in the meantime!!!! :lol2:


:lol2:
You're gonna love them! They're great! :mf_dribble:

Oooh, I'd love a Tegu! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

spikemu said:


> kipperhughs thats an awesum viv XD alot brighter then mine i must say
> 
> mine are on eco earth and sand mix  ... they like to difg in tht too
> ill take a photo of my viv in abit  its changed a lil since i took the last photo
> 
> mine are gradually getting used to the HUMUNGUS HAND OF DOOOM !!!
> 
> cant wait for the 6 foot .. i got SOOOOOO many ideas XD


How many bricks would you recommend for a 4x2x2 viv? :notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## spikemu

Cookaaaaay said:


> How many bricks would you recommend for a 4x2x2 viv? :notworthy::notworthy:


 
i think i got 4 .... just throw them in a tub with as much water as it says to use (ive forgotten) and then throw it in once its all expanded  

its awesum stufff XD


----------



## Cookaaaaay

spikemu said:


> i think i got 4 .... just throw them in a tub with as much water as it says to use (ive forgotten) and then throw it in once its all expanded
> 
> its awesum stufff XD


ahh, ok. I'll get 6, just to be on the safe size. Cheers! :notworthy::notworthy::2thumb:


----------



## luke61188

iv just got my ackies woop woop
only took about 8 months


----------



## Cookaaaaay

luke61188 said:


> iv just got my ackies woop woop
> only took about 8 months


PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS!  :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

luke61188 said:


> iv just got my ackies woop woop
> only took about 8 months


YAY!! Congrats hun!!

But you know we won't really believe you until we see proof!!

PICS!!!!! :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

jo-jo-beans said:


> YAY!! Congrats hun!!
> 
> But you know we won't really believe you until we see proof!!
> 
> PICS!!!!! :2thumb::2thumb:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Cookaaaaay said:


> PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS!  :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


See!!! ^^^^^^^^^^^^ :lol2: Told you!! :lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

monitor mad said:


> 12" already i would def say a male then and yep they grow fast :gasp:


hes bang on 11.5 inchs now matey : victory:


----------



## luke61188

il get some pics up of them 2moz 
and also will put pics of the viv once i get my delivery with all my nice plants wood


----------



## Cookaaaaay

luke61188 said:


> il get some pics up of them 2moz
> and also will put pics of the viv once i get my delivery with all my nice plants wood


Oooh, ok. Can't wait. :mf_dribble:
How they settling in?


----------



## luke61188

they are settling in fine just walking and climbing around the viv wich is pretty empty at the moment.
the female tried to eat my finger lol 
cant seem to stop myself watching them


----------



## Cookaaaaay

luke61188 said:


> they are settling in fine just walking and climbing around the viv wich is pretty empty at the moment.
> the female tried to eat my finger lol
> cant seem to stop myself watching them


:lol2::lol2:

Oh, that's good then. :2thumb:
Haha! Yeah I was the same, when I got mine! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## luke61188

do you think a lock on the door would be needed.
i dont know what they are like at escaping.
btw what are ackie bites like??


----------



## Cookaaaaay

luke61188 said:


> do you think a lock on the door would be needed.
> i dont know what they are like at escaping.
> btw what are ackie bites like??


I don't think a lock would be needed, tbh.
I've got one, but that's only because I was worried my 3 year old nephew would open the doors.. however I don't use it, haha.

Sorry, can't answer the other question. Never been bitten. (Touch wood). :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

luke61188 said:


> do you think a lock on the door would be needed.
> i dont know what they are like at escaping.
> btw what are ackie bites like??


Nothing really mate been bitten by a timor monitor roughly the same size and you just end up with a little bit of blood but no pain really.


----------



## Chris18

luke61188 said:


> do you think a lock on the door would be needed.
> i dont know what they are like at escaping.
> btw what are ackie bites like??


I've been bitten twice when I first got mine when I put it in the bath and it didn't like it
just feels like being pinched by a little girl lol


----------



## kipperhughes

aaaa its good to see that ackies are slowly taking over the reptile world lol 

on the plus side mines not not running away from the scary hand but sitting there tasting it so guess it wont be long till i have him on my arm woo


----------



## Cookaaaaay

kipperhughes said:


> aaaa its good to see that ackies are slowly taking over the reptile world lol


:lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Thought i would bump this thread with some bath time pic's


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Dean Cheetham said:


> Thought i would bump this thread with some bath time pic's
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image


Great pictures!
Beautiful ackies. :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Cookaaaaay said:


> Great pictures!
> Beautiful ackies. :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


 
Thanks Mate :thumb:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Dean Cheetham said:


> Thanks Mate :thumb:


:2thumb:


----------



## BeardedDee

luke61188 said:


> il get some pics up of them 2moz
> and also will put pics of the viv once i get my delivery with all my nice plants wood


Did I miss them pics?:whistling2:

Love the bath time pics Dean :2thumb:

Also, someones ackies were getting jiggy with it recently:whistling2:
Talk us through it mm :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

BeardedDee said:


> Did I miss them pics?:whistling2:
> 
> Love the bath time pics Dean :2thumb:
> 
> Also, someones ackies were getting jiggy with it recently:whistling2:
> Talk us through it mm :lol2:


Thanks Mate 
I saw MM pic's on the M+T thread, hes a lucky sod :2thumb:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Oooh time to change my ackie's substrate!
Finally!
Been wanting to get rid of the sand for a while now. :mf_dribble::no1:


----------



## spikemu

Cookaaaaay said:


> Oooh time to change my ackie's substrate!
> Finally!
> Been wanting to get rid of the sand for a while now. :mf_dribble::no1:


 u go with the eco earth ????


----------



## Cookaaaaay

spikemu said:


> u go with the eco earth ????


Nah, I was going to.. but I couldn't get to a rep shop. Went to B&Q and picked up some topsoil instead. :2thumb:

Pics will follow. :notworthy:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

New substrate:


































































































































Digging:


----------



## kipperhughes

that looks good how (s)he like it over the sand?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

More pic's whoop! i bet he/she will love being able to dig properly!


----------



## Cookaaaaay

kipperhughes said:


> that looks good how (s)he like it over the sand?





Dean Cheetham said:


> More pic's whoop! i bet he/she will love being able to dig properly!


I've seen a great improvement in activeness since I changed back to soil! Plenty of digging going on, great to watch.

I've also seen an improvement in feeding, ever since I changed to sand I noticed a decrease in feeding.. started eating within 15mins of changing it.

The water is already black & (s)he is really really dirty, mud all over her face and body! :lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Cookaaaaay said:


> I've seen a great improvement in activeness since I changed back to soil! Plenty of digging going on, great to watch.
> 
> I've also seen an improvement in feeding, ever since I changed to sand I noticed a decrease in feeding.. started eating within 15mins of changing it.
> 
> The water is already black & (s)he is really really dirty, mud all over her face and body! :lol2:


Congrats youll never have a clean monitor again :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

They are really silly :lol2: they go for a swim and get wet and then get all muddy and then think "omg im covered, lets get it washed off" so go for another swim and its a never ending circle ^^


----------



## Cookaaaaay

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Congrats youll never have a clean monitor again :lol2:


:lol2:
I had him/her on soil when I first got him/her, but I don't remember him/her being this dirty! haha!



Dean Cheetham said:


> They are really silly :lol2: they go for a swim and get wet and then get all muddy and then think "omg im covered, lets get it washed off" so go for another swim and its a never ending circle ^^


:lol2::lol2::lol2: :no1:


----------



## BeardedDee

Cookaaaaay said:


> I've seen a great improvement in activeness since I changed back to soil! Plenty of digging going on, great to watch.
> 
> I've also seen an improvement in feeding, ever since I changed to sand I noticed a decrease in feeding.. started eating within 15mins of changing it.
> 
> The water is already black & (s)he is really really dirty, mud all over her face and body! :lol2:


Glad to hear it: victory:

Looking real nice in there.


----------



## Cookaaaaay

BeardedDee said:


> Glad to hear it: victory:
> 
> Looking real nice in there.


Thanks! :2thumb::notworthy:: victory:


----------



## spikemu

nice viv cookaay  

and also a bump for more picws from more owners etc  ... ill try getting a few pics of my 3 today  

for possible sexing if thts cool XD


----------



## spikemu

one of mine dun a VERY good day geckop impression just now XD ... ill et you lot sit round and wonder howe  XD lol


----------



## luke61188

here is a couple of pics of my new ackies vivarium still a work in progress
























not the best pics i will try to get some better ones soon


----------



## Cookaaaaay

spikemu said:


> nice viv cookaay
> 
> and also a bump for more picws from more owners etc  ... ill try getting a few pics of my 3 today
> 
> for possible sexing if thts cool XD


Cheers! & looking forward to the pics of them. :2thumb:
Which reminds me, I need to try and get mine sexed. Somebody told me that my ackie looks like a female. I think you just look at their head shape.



spikemu said:


> one of mine dun a VERY good day geckop impression just now XD ... ill et you lot sit round and wonder howe  XD lol


haha!
Do tell! I know nothing about day geckos! haha.



luke61188 said:


> here is a couple of pics of my new ackies vivarium still a work in progress
> image
> image
> image
> not the best pics i will try to get some better ones soon


Looking good up to now mate. :2thumb:: victory:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Burrow:


























I saw her burrowing so I ran downstairs to get the camera, but by the time I got back upstairs she had stopped! :bash::lol2:


----------



## BeardedDee

^ Is that basically a basking platform that allows your ackie to dig under?


----------



## Cookaaaaay

BeardedDee said:


> ^ Is that basically a basking platform that allows your ackie to dig under?


Yeah :2thumb:
Made it myself, quite proud of it. :lol2:


----------



## Chris18

I have one ackie, his name is merlin.
He hates baths and water, he has bit me every time after one lol
he's a crazy fool as all ackies are
Here are some pictures of him and his setup 







































Chilling










he's not that tame but he will climb on me every now and again
working on it though 
Anyone have rough ideas on sex or could give me instructions of what angles you need to guess?

Here's his set up


----------



## BeardedDee

Cookaaaaay said:


> Yeah :2thumb:
> Made it myself, quite proud of it. :lol2:


It's very neat :2thumb: I'd seen a few similar platforms before and wondered if there was more to it. Is the underside open, or is it a "reversable" box :blush:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

BeardedDee said:


> It's very neat :2thumb: I'd seen a few similar platforms before and wondered if there was more to it. Is the underside open, or is it a "reversable" box :blush:


haha
It's open. 
I do have a lid for it, but I took it off. :2thumb:


----------



## BeardedDee

Cool, a built in hide aswell : victory:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

BeardedDee said:


> Cool, a built in hide aswell : victory:


yeah, haha. :2thumb:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

This thread is the 19th most replied thread in the lizard section! :no1::no1:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> I have one ackie, his name is merlin.
> He hates baths and water, he has bit me every time after one lol
> he's a crazy fool as all ackies are
> Here are some pictures of him and his setup
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Chilling
> 
> image
> 
> he's not that tame but he will climb on me every now and again
> working on it though
> Anyone have rough ideas on sex or could give me instructions of what angles you need to guess?
> 
> Here's his set up
> 
> image
> 
> image


Oooh, only just seen this. Stunning ackie, he's got a very beautiful face! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
Nice setup!

A headshot helps identify the sex. :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> Oooh, only just seen this. Stunning ackie, he's got a very beautiful face! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> Nice setup!
> 
> A headshot helps identify the sex. :2thumb:


Thanks for the compliments,

The setup doesnt really look as snazzy as most other peoples but it serves it's purpose and he seems to enjoy running around it a lot

Does the head shot have to be from a birds eye view I'm guessing?

cheers for the advice


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> Thanks for the compliments,
> 
> The setup doesnt really look as snazzy as most other peoples but it serves it's purpose and he seems to enjoy running around it a lot
> 
> Does the head shot have to be from a birds eye view I'm guessing?
> 
> cheers for the advice


Not 100% sure.
But, yeah a birds eye view. But images of the side of the face would help. :2thumb: I THINK! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kipperhughes

chris i like the idea of the burrow box thing might have to steal that hehe


----------



## Chris18

kipperhughes said:


> chris i like the idea of the burrow box thing might have to steal that hehe


haha it's no problem
it's just a cat litter tray that I got from poundland :lol2:
then rammed a corktube under the substrate to make the start of a burrow

I'd be brilliant if he used it though instead of just sleeping down the side of it :whistling2:


----------



## kipperhughes

haha its just rudeness really i mean us owners spend all this time and money making these awesome stuff for them and what they do ignore it :bash:


----------



## bazza5938

Right, now I'm really on the hunt for some unrelated young ones, if I can find an trio and get them to this side of the irish sea. Came home this evening to find one of our agamas had passed away since lights out last night 

Time to begin hunting, and get hold of some couriers to see if any are still doing runs over here


----------



## bumbleyjoe

Some great pics guys! will have to get some new ones taken and post them up! Would also love to see if anyone can tell me the sexes of mine as im hoping for 2 girls!


----------



## luke61188

a few pics of my new ackies


----------



## Cookaaaaay

luke61188 said:


> a few pics of my new ackies
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


They are beautiful!
How old are they? they look huge! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

bazza5938 said:


> Right, now I'm really on the hunt for some unrelated young ones, if I can find an trio and get them to this side of the irish sea. Came home this evening to find one of our agamas had passed away since lights out last night
> 
> Time to begin hunting, and get hold of some couriers to see if any are still doing runs over here


Aw, no 
Sorry for your loss. : victory:

I'm sure some will pop up soon, just keep looking. :no1::2thumb:


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Cookaaaaay said:


> They are beautiful!
> How old are they? they look huge! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


They look like they're happy in there.

(They're my old 2)


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nice Ackies mate : victory:
Sorry to hear of your loss bazza!


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Whosthedaddy said:


> They look like they're happy in there.
> 
> (They're my old 2)


Oooh! So you did sell them then? 
I would have been gutted if I had to let them go.

How old are they?


----------



## luke61188

better pics of the viv


----------



## spikemu

i like it 
 

i just realised i never posted the day gecko impression my ackie dun .. and MY GOD ... i just found out how he does it !!!! 

lol infact hes doing it agen now >.< 
lol 


ill upload them on photobucket then BAM straigh ton here they will go  get readyt to be amazed XD lol


----------



## Cookaaaaay

spikemu said:


> ill upload them on photobucket then BAM straigh ton here they will go  get readyt to be amazed XD lol


:mf_dribble:


----------



## kipperhughes

luke61188 said:


> better pics of the viv
> image
> image
> image
> image


wow thats a nice viv your ackies ganna love it



spikemu said:


> ill upload them on photobucket then BAM straigh ton here they will go  get readyt to be amazed XD lol


ooo cant wait :Na_Na_Na_Na:



well today i saw my ackie drinking water might not be amazing to most but ive never seen him drink from it ive seen him fall in a couple times :lol2: but today actually saw him drink from it although he only like to do it upside down hanging from his branch :whistling2:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

kipperhughes said:


> well today i saw my ackie drinking water might not be amazing to most but ive never seen him drink from it ive seen him fall in a couple times :lol2: but today actually saw him drink from it although he only like to do it upside down hanging from his branch :whistling2:


:lol2:
I've seen my ackie drink ONCE, and that was when I first got her! :bash::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Mine always drink :2thumb:


----------



## kipperhughes

the crickets seem to use the bowl more than he does lol


----------



## bumbleyjoe

Was feeding my 2 this afternoon some small crickets and locusts and one (weeble i think) was running round like a nutter chasing them. So i was just putting the locust tub away when i hear a plop! go back to the viv to see her sitting besides the water bowl looking soggy, then a locust jumps into the water and she dives on it just getting a big mouthful of water, but no locust. The look on her face was hilarius!


----------



## Cookaaaaay

bumbleyjoe said:


> Was feeding my 2 this afternoon some small crickets and locusts and one (weeble i think) was running round like a nutter chasing them. So i was just putting the locust tub away when i hear a plop! go back to the viv to see her sitting besides the water bowl looking soggy, then a locust jumps into the water and she dives on it just getting a big mouthful of water, but no locust. The look on her face was hilarius!


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Cookaaaaay said:


> :lol2:
> I've seen my ackie drink ONCE, and that was when I first got her! :bash::Na_Na_Na_Na:


I never see mine drink either.


----------



## spikemu

ok ok .... so i got destracted by cod .... erm .;... gimme 10 mins pics should be dun XD


----------



## spikemu

i also gota story to tell ...... 

today when feeding the ackies one of them came right over ... and started trying to get them all through the box .... then he dived for one tht jumped out of the box ..... then himself jumped OUT of the viv onto my floor .. i was liek AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH dont run ... but he didnt .. just let me pick him up and put him back in  (anti climax or wat) lol 


ok here the pics XD

first up ... the day gecko stick to the glass trick XD 










looks kinda fake ryt ?????

CHECK THESE OUT !!!! 




























lol  


and heres how tame one has become ...as of yet lol 










tbh he does tolerate 2 fingers and even went into my hand once XD lol

and heres other pics : D 




























and theres even a lil bitta poo pon his head from where he was digging a min b4 the photo XD lol


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Damn i want a 2nd female! hope for you spike that you have 2 females + 1 male :mf_dribble:


----------



## spikemu

Dean Cheetham said:


> Damn i want a 2nd female! hope for you spike that you have 2 females + 1 male :mf_dribble:


 
haha im hopin tht toooo ... or 3 females or 3 males XD either 1 lol 
but if im moving them to a 6 foot .... nd its a 2 male 1 female ... i can fit another female or 2 in  lol


----------



## Cookaaaaay

spikemu said:


> i also gota story to tell ......
> 
> today when feeding the ackies one of them came right over ... and started trying to get them all through the box .... then he dived for one tht jumped out of the box ..... then himself jumped OUT of the viv onto my floor .. i was liek AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH dont run ... but he didnt .. just let me pick him up and put him back in  (anti climax or wat) lol
> 
> 
> ok here the pics XD
> 
> first up ... the day gecko stick to the glass trick XD
> 
> image
> 
> looks kinda fake ryt ?????
> 
> CHECK THESE OUT !!!!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> lol
> 
> OMG! That is sooo cool! :gasp::gasp::mf_dribble:
> 
> and heres how tame one has become ...as of yet lol
> 
> image
> 
> tbh he does tolerate 2 fingers and even went into my hand once XD lol
> 
> and heres other pics : D
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Great pictures, they are beautiful! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> 
> and theres even a lil bitta poo pon his head from where he was digging a min b4 the photo XD lol


......


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Haven't really had time to spend any time with my ackie this week. :gasp:
I've been too busy with bloody exams! Had an english exam on monday, another english exam today and I've got a biology exam and a physics exam tomorrow. :bash:
Been too busy revising! I must spend some time with her at the weekend! :bash:


----------



## kipperhughes

finally caught a pic of my ackie using his hammock lol


----------



## BeardedDee

^ Albeit as an access to check out how good looking it is :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Great pic mate :thumb:

My male for the last few days has been trying so hard to give the female a "good seeing to", but she wont have none of it lol bless his little cotton socks! :2thumb:
Getting closer by the day tho :lol2:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

kipperhughes said:


> finally caught a pic of my ackie using his hammock lol
> 
> image


woo!
Great picture!
I might buy one. :notworthy::mf_dribble:


----------



## Whosthedaddy

kipperhughes said:


> finally caught a pic of my ackie using his hammock lol
> 
> image


Looking good, I especially like the urban back ground for the viv. Looks so much better than a fake rock one and yet seems just as 'natural' in there?


----------



## elmo 1985

*hi*

hi guys, ive just moved a rock in my ackie viv and what seemed like half a box of crickets came jumping out! i see my ackies eating just a bit worried that they arent getting enough before all the crix go n hide, anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

elmo 1985 said:


> hi guys, ive just moved a rock in my ackie viv and what seemed like half a box of crickets came jumping out! i see my ackies eating just a bit worried that they arent getting enough before all the crix go n hide, anyone else have this problem?


 
Yes i did have, a few hid and laid eggs and i had a whole bunch under a rock so i changed the substrate today : victory:


----------



## luke61188

just wanted to let you all know that my ackies are trying to mate
Woop Woop


----------



## elmo 1985

Dean Cheetham said:


> Yes i did have, a few hid and laid eggs and i had a whole bunch under a rock so i changed the substrate today : victory:


what did ya change to?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

elmo 1985 said:


> what did ya change to?


 
Same as last time, sand/top soil mix 70/30.
This time i didnt use orchid bark tho i want to see if that is the reason why my ackies sound like they sneeze at times.


----------



## elmo 1985

Dean Cheetham said:


> Same as last time, sand/top soil mix 70/30.
> This time i didnt use orchid bark tho i want to see if that is the reason why my ackies sound like they sneeze at times.


aww right thought you meant changed to something different, thats what i use, i just wish my ackies would eat the food when i put it in, instead they come get one cricket each and then just catch the odd one throughut the day, leaving most of them to hide under rocks!:devil:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

luke61188 said:


> just wanted to let you all know that my ackies are trying to mate
> Woop Woop


:mf_dribble:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

elmo 1985 said:


> aww right thought you meant changed to something different, thats what i use, i just wish my ackies would eat the food when i put it in, instead they come get one cricket each and then just catch the odd one throughut the day, leaving most of them to hide under rocks!:devil:


 
do you tweezer feed at all?
Or at least drop the food infront of them?


----------



## elmo 1985

Dean Cheetham said:


> do you tweezer feed at all?
> Or at least drop the food infront of them?


they will take wax worms out of my hand havnt tried with tweezers, n yeah a dust them put them in front of them but they just dont seem as interested as many peoples ackies on here do, i havnt had my trio long tho so could stil be getting settled in?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

elmo 1985 said:


> they will take wax worms out of my hand havnt tried with tweezers, n yeah a dust them put them in front of them but they just dont seem as interested as many peoples ackies on here do, i havnt had my trio long tho so could stil be getting settled in?


Quite possibly could still be settling in, have you tried changing to different food types?


----------



## elmo 1985

Dean Cheetham said:


> Quite possibly could still be settling in, have you tried changing to different food types?


 i give them locusts and brown crickets, they eat there fair share but just dont seem too crazy on them, my first ackie wouldnt touch black crix so avnt tried them with my new trio, what do ya feed yours n whats ther favs?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Mine mainly have a bug diet of crix + locusts + waxies.
But once a week they either get scrambled egg or lambs heart or pinkies for a treat.


----------



## elmo 1985

Dean Cheetham said:


> Mine mainly have a bug diet of crix + locusts + waxies.
> But once a week they either get scrambled egg or lambs heart or pinkies for a treat.


 i might try them with a bit scrambled egg tomorrow, what about mealies?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Mine are not interested in mealies at all.
When making the scrambled egg dont use any milk or butter or salt etc, just a bit of water and egg and cook it slowly.
Scrambled egg is a fav of my ackies and so are the hearts, i got 10 huge hearts for £2 from a butchers.


----------



## elmo 1985

Dean Cheetham said:


> Mine are not interested in mealies at all.
> When making the scrambled egg dont use any milk or butter or salt etc, just a bit of water and egg and cook it slowly.
> Scrambled egg is a fav of my ackies and so are the hearts, i got 10 huge hearts for £2 from a butchers.


 ok mate al give that a go, cheers:2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

elmo 1985 said:


> ok mate al give that a go, cheers:2thumb:


No worries, i will be very suprised if they dont eat scrambled egg, and and leave it to cool to room temp before giving it to the ackies : victory:


----------



## elmo 1985

elmo 1985 said:


> ok mate al give that a go, cheers:2thumb:


one more question, might sound daft but do ya put the scrambled in a feeding bowl or just on rock or sumit?: victory:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

elmo 1985 said:


> one more question, might sound daft but do ya put the scrambled in a feeding bowl or just on rock or sumit?: victory:


i put it in a feeding dish (not so much a bowl). just like a small saucer or something. Let me know how you get on :2thumb:


----------



## elmo 1985

Dean Cheetham said:


> i put it in a feeding dish (not so much a bowl). just like a small saucer or something. Let me know how you get on :2thumb:


 will do matey : victory:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Ackie viv with nice fresh substrate without the orchid bark this time for a trial.

Hot end








Cool end








Whole viv








Notice the fat git sleeping on the top shelf :whistling2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Not the clearest of pic's but my ackies had thier pinkies whole for the first time today.
The male only had 1 and didnt get a pic, but the female well!!! the fat knacker ate 3!


----------



## bazza5938

Deposit down on 3 little (hopefully) darlings from lndexotics (lukendaniel), so now to wait on tarantulabarn's ireland run


----------



## Cookaaaaay

bazza5938 said:


> Deposit down on 3 little (hopefully) darlings from lndexotics (lukendaniel), so now to wait on tarantulabarn's ireland run


Oooh, you found some then?! Congrats! You're gonna love 'em! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## bazza5938

A bit of a wait is a good thing, gives me time to get a new viv, and it all set up and just so for them, now to hunt for decor ideas, other than the graffiti background, and fake crashed ruskie helicopters that both look very cool and I know people here are using


----------



## kipperhughes

Dean Cheetham said:


> Same as last time, sand/top soil mix 70/30.
> This time i didnt use orchid bark tho i want to see if that is the reason why my ackies sound like they sneeze at times.


:gasp: mine did that when i had orchid bark in there now im on sand he hasnt sneezed at all think it must be due to the dust or something 



bazza5938 said:


> A bit of a wait is a good thing, gives me time to get a new viv, and it all set up and just so for them, now to hunt for decor ideas, other than the graffiti background, and fake crashed ruskie helicopters that both look very cool and I know people here are using



yeah i had my viv set up for a whole year deciding on what to put in it glad i went the ackie route instead of the beardie route they amazing your love them. good thing bout setting up early before you get them is you can get all the temps right and get it how you want it too look


----------



## Cookaaaaay

kipperhughes said:


> yeah i had my viv set up for a whole year deciding on what to put in it glad i went the ackie route instead of the beardie route they amazing your love them. *good thing bout setting up early before you get them is you can get all the temps right and get it how you want it too look*


agreed :notworthy:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

This time tomorrow i will have my male kimbo, then wednesday i get the female. cant wait! :flrt::lol2:


----------



## bumbleyjoe

Dean Cheetham said:


> This time tomorrow i will have my male kimbo, then wednesday i get the female. cant wait! :flrt::lol2:


 
Are these from chandelierman?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

bumbleyjoe said:


> Are these from chandelierman?


The male is. :2thumb: Female is from Paul P.


----------



## spikemu

Dean Cheetham said:


> This time tomorrow i will have my male kimbo, then wednesday i get the female. cant wait! :flrt::lol2:


 
why must u taunt us like this ??? XD lol


----------



## Cookaaaaay

spikemu said:


> why must u taunt us like this ??? XD lol


:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:
:lol2:


----------



## elmo 1985

Dean Cheetham said:


> The male is. :2thumb: Female is from Paul P.


 hi mate, the ackies love the eggs! one latched on to my finger as i was hand feeding him! teeth are like little needles! the shy one of the group still hasnt came out and had some so gona go out for a bit so he hasnt got me looking over him:2thumb:


----------



## bumbleyjoe

Dean Cheetham said:


> The male is. :2thumb: Female is from Paul P.


I met the male your getting while collecting my ackies! He was gorgeous! You will be very happy with him!!!!!


----------



## Cookaaaaay

:gasp:
I haven't posted any pictures in a while, I'll upload some later tonight. :2thumb:


----------



## bazza5938

Cookaaaaay said:


> :gasp:
> I haven't posted any pictures in a while, I'll upload some later tonight. :2thumb:


Good man, more pics are always good


----------



## Cookaaaaay

pics! :mf_dribble:

The face that always freaks me out:


















other pics:


































: victory:


----------



## BeardedDee

bazza5938 said:


> Good man, more pics are always good


As are vids : victory:. I subscribed to monitorman's youtube channel yesterday, to see some of the awesome collection he has. Anyone else here have a channel we could see any vids of your ackies in motion? :mf_dribble:


----------



## weaver132

all the pics are awsum i put a deposit down on a baby ackie today cant wait to pick him up in a couple of weeks :2thumb:


----------



## BeardedDee

Cookaaaaay said:


> pics! :mf_dribble:
> 
> The face that always freaks me out:
> 
> image
> image
> 
> other pics:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> : victory:


Thanks Cookaaaaay, looking great :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Pic's of the male Kimbo, arrived today woop! :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Cookaaaaay said:


> pics! :mf_dribble:
> 
> The face that always freaks me out:
> 
> image
> image
> 
> other pics:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> : victory:


Great pic's buddy :thumb:


----------



## BeardedDee

Great looking Kim Dean:mf_dribble:

You must be chuffed: victory:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

BeardedDee said:


> Great looking Kim Dean:mf_dribble:
> 
> You must be chuffed: victory:


 
I am indeed :flrt::flrt:


----------



## BeardedDee

Dean Cheetham said:


> I am indeed :flrt::flrt:


Not only that but a female to join him, still to come! :2thumb:


----------



## spikemu

hmmmm dean i see your only in basingstoke .... which days are you not home ??? XD lol 




ok this is pretty much the only thread i go on anymore xD lol


----------



## Dean Cheetham

BeardedDee said:


> Not only that but a female to join him, still to come! :2thumb:


 
Yup go collect her wednesday :flrt::flrt:
Just waiting on extra muscle to get the viv upstairs 
Hes dog tame already : victory:


----------



## MrLizardBoi97

I have a question I really like these monitors
are ackie monitors also known as
ridge tailed monitors, spiny tail monitors?


----------



## bazza5938

MrLizardBoi97 said:


> I have a question I really like these monitors
> are ackie monitors also known as
> ridge tailed monitors, spiny tail monitors?


Yes, that's them, just called ackies from varanus acanthurus, but they're ridge or spiney tailed monitors


----------



## Cookaaaaay

BeardedDee said:


> Thanks Cookaaaaay, looking great :2thumb:





Dean Cheetham said:


> Great pic's buddy :thumb:


Cheers guys : victory:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Dean Cheetham said:


> Pic's of the male Kimbo, arrived today woop! :lol2:
> 
> image
> image
> image


Absolutely stunning! I'm sooo jealous! :mf_dribble:
Lucky bugger! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

MrLizardBoi97 said:


> I have a question I really like these monitors
> are ackie monitors also known as
> ridge tailed monitors, spiny tail monitors?


Yeah. :2thumb:



spikemu said:


> ok this is pretty much the only thread i go on anymore xD lol


:lol2:

I'm exactly the same! I used to go on the M&T Thread everyday, just to look at all the pictures.. but I don't really go on there anymore... come straight onto here instead. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## bazza5938

Cookaaaaay said:


> Yeah. :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> I'm exactly the same! I used to go on the M&T Thread everyday, just to look at all the pictures.. but I don't really go on there anymore... come straight onto here instead. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I'd go on there if it wasn't so huge. Would love a bigger monitor, but know that I don't have room to house one as an adult, so rather than do the silly thing and get one anyway, that's just be unhappy, I down sized the monitors


----------



## Cookaaaaay

bazza5938 said:


> I'd go on there if it wasn't so huge. Would love a bigger monitor, but know that I don't have room to house one as an adult, so rather than do the silly thing and get one anyway, that's just be unhappy, I down sized the monitors


Yeah, wouldn't be fair on the monitor. But people still buy them, and then can't cope with them when they get big.. then try and sell them. Really annoys me. It's not good for the monitor at all.

I'd love a Tegu! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## bazza5938

Cookaaaaay said:


> Yeah, wouldn't be fair on the monitor. But people still buy them, and then can't cope with them when they get big.. then try and sell them. Really annoys me. It's not good for the monitor at all.
> 
> I'd love a Tegu! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


Too many people seem to buy them not considering the welfare of the lizard as it grows. I'd have a bosc in a shot if I had the room to build and put a viv of that size, but as I live in a flat at the mo, and there's already a 4x2, a 3x2 and a little arboreal one for the anoles, and another 4x2 that I'll get ordered this week, so I can start getting everything set up for the new babies. Once that's done, I'll not be able to wait, and start reading everything I can find on them (re-reading anyway, I already have, but just to make sure) and see what interesting bits I can find for decor, though I'm going to try this top soil and sand mix, built up to give them digging room. I could always put in a crashed german bomber instead of helicopters.


----------



## Cookaaaaay

bazza5938 said:


> Too many people seem to buy them not considering the welfare of the lizard as it grows. I'd have a bosc in a shot if I had the room to build and put a viv of that size, but as I live in a flat at the mo, and there's already a 4x2, a 3x2 and a little arboreal one for the anoles, and another 4x2 that I'll get ordered this week, so I can start getting everything set up for the new babies. Once that's done, I'll not be able to wait, and start reading everything I can find on them (re-reading anyway, I already have, but just to make sure) and see what interesting bits I can find for decor, though I'm going to try this top soil and sand mix, built up to give them digging room. I could always put in a crashed german bomber instead of helicopters.


Exactly!

German bombers? helicopters? Erm, sounds? ..interesting? :lol2:
Make sure upload pictures when everything is finished. :notworthy::mf_dribble:


----------



## bazza5938

Cookaaaaay said:


> Exactly!
> 
> German bombers? helicopters? Erm, sounds? ..interesting? :lol2:
> Make sure upload pictures when everything is finished. :notworthy::mf_dribble:


I can't remember it is, but someone on here has a few helicopters made for fish tanks in with their ackies, hopefully they'll post in here and remind me


----------



## spikemu

bazza5938 said:


> I can't remember it is, but someone on here has a few helicopters made for fish tanks in with their ackies, hopefully they'll post in here and remind me


 
yehhh i like tht viv ... i think its bumbleyjoe (i think) .... im looking forward to my 6 foot viv XD .. and am really thinking of (possibly) ... getting a few more to go in with the lil buggers XD .... but deffo only get females 

anyways ... its scrabbled egg day for my trio ... there lookiing hungry XDlol


----------



## Cookaaaaay

spikemu said:


> yehhh i like tht viv ... i think its bumbleyjoe (i think) .... im looking forward to my 6 foot viv XD .. and am really thinking of (possibly) ... getting a few more to go in with the lil buggers XD .... but deffo only get females
> 
> anyways ... its scrabbled egg day for my trio ... there lookiing hungry XDlol


"Whosthedaddy" used to have helicopters in his ackie enclosure. :2thumb:

My ackie loves scrambled egg!
Any pictures of them eating the egg? :whistling2::mf_dribble:


----------



## spikemu

Cookaaaaay said:


> "Whosthedaddy" used to have helicopters in his ackie enclosure. :2thumb:
> 
> My ackie loves scrambled egg!
> Any pictures of them eating the egg? :whistling2::mf_dribble:


 
AHHH i knew it was one of them XD lol 

i took sum ... ill have a look to see how well they came out XD lol


----------



## Cookaaaaay

spikemu said:


> AHHH i knew it was one of them XD lol
> 
> i took sum ... ill have a look to see how well they came out XD lol


:Na_Na_Na_Na:

haha! oh, ok. :no1::mf_dribble:


----------



## spikemu

ok i onnly saw 2 eat the egg.... but im sure the others had a bite while im not around XD .... 

heres pics



















OHM NOM NOM


----------



## Cookaaaaay

spikemu said:


> ok i onnly saw 2 eat the egg.... but im sure the others had a bite while im not around XD ....
> 
> heres pics
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> OHM NOM NOM


yay.
great pictures! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Cookaaaaay said:


> yay.
> great pictures! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


 
Great to see they are eating the scrambled egg, seems to have done the trick :2thumb:.

Heres the Kimbo's Pad.


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Dean Cheetham said:


> Great to see they are eating the scrambled egg, seems to have done the trick :2thumb:.
> 
> Heres the Kimbo's Pad.
> image


Great setup, very natural. :2thumb:
Love the retes stack. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Cookaaaaay said:


> Great setup, very natural. :2thumb:
> Love the retes stack. :mf_dribble:


 
Thanks! :2thumb: i have to make a mini one for the ackies : victory:
He has settled really well already, i have given him his favorite dinner (scrambled egg).
Hes currently just hanging watching me on the computer, check it out!


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Dean Cheetham said:


> Thanks! :2thumb: i have to make a mini one for the ackies : victory:
> He has settled really well already, i have given him his favorite dinner (scrambled egg).
> Hes currently just hanging watching me on the computer, check it out!
> image


I'm glad he's getting settled in well : victory:
haha! He's stunning :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Cookaaaaay said:


> I'm glad he's getting settled in well : victory:
> haha! He's stunning :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


 
Now hes munching his scrambled egg, no worries about not eating then :lol2:


----------



## spikemu

AHHHH WHY DEAN WHY !!!! lol 

tht stack things pretty kool  ... can they actually climb right to the top ???  

i want him he look ssoooooo cooooool 

wat size viv is tht ??? 
olooks really kool  .. im liking the background XD looks like the fake rock i dun for my tokay xD


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Dean Cheetham said:


> Now hes munching his scrambled egg, no worries about not eating then :lol2:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

spikemu said:


> AHHHH WHY DEAN WHY !!!! lol
> 
> tht stack things pretty kool  ... can they actually climb right to the top ???
> 
> i want him he look ssoooooo cooooool
> 
> wat size viv is tht ???
> olooks really kool  .. im liking the background XD looks like the fake rock i dun for my tokay xD


 
I couldnt help it mate, i had to show him off!
The rete stack is cool, temp is spot on! yes he can climb to the top aswell as climb the background and reach the ledge above 
Hes so active its unreal i thought he might want to settle in as he had a 2 hour journey and then took me an hour or 2 to get the viv up.
But no hes acting just like a Kimbo should


----------



## herpboy

got a female that i might be selling if i get a good offer if anyones intrested pm me :2thumb:


----------



## spikemu

Dean Cheetham said:


> I couldnt help it mate, i had to show him off!
> The rete stack is cool, temp is spot on! yes he can climb to the top aswell as climb the background and reach the ledge above
> Hes so active its unreal i thought he might want to settle in as he had a 2 hour journey and then took me an hour or 2 to get the viv up.
> But no hes acting just like a Kimbo should


lol ... SOOOOO jealous  

i may have to put a stack like tht in my ackie viv when i get the 6 foot XD 

im guessing you need quite a tall viv tho ?


----------



## spikemu

herpboy said:


> got a female that i might be selling if i get a good offer if anyones intrested pm me :2thumb:


 
femaLE WAT ?????

oops caps xD


----------



## Dean Cheetham

spikemu said:


> lol ... SOOOOO jealous
> 
> i may have to put a stack like tht in my ackie viv when i get the 6 foot XD
> 
> im guessing you need quite a tall viv tho ?


 
yeh sorry forgot to mention the viv is 5ft long, 3 ft high, 2ft deep.
You could just down size it, like have smaller spacers and thinner tiles.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

spikemu said:


> femaLE WAT ?????
> 
> oops caps xD


 
Im assuming he means Kimbo, if he is i would be interested and so would NightGecko (but as i stole the first female i would let her have dibs on the 2nd)


----------



## Cookaaaaay

spikemu said:


> femaLE WAT ?????
> 
> oops caps xD





Dean Cheetham said:


> Im assuming he means Kimbo, if he is i would be interested and so would NightGecko (but as i stole the first female i would let her have dibs on the 2nd)


He means an ackie. 
Sorry to disappoint Dean :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Cookaaaaay said:


> He means an ackie.
> Sorry to disappoint Dean :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I need a 2nd female ackie too :whistling2:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Dean Cheetham said:


> I need a 2nd female ackie too :whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

The bank has taken a pretty big hit tho with the kimbo purchases! :lol2:
Maybe go easy for a while :whistling2:


----------



## spikemu

Dean Cheetham said:


> yeh sorry forgot to mention the viv is 5ft long, 3 ft high, 2ft deep.
> You could just down size it, like have smaller spacers and thinner tiles.


Wow so ur kimbos quite big then ??? XD 

Looks realllllly cool i seriously cant wait to get mine a bigger viv xD lol


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Dean Cheetham said:


> The bank has taken a pretty big hit tho with the kimbo purchases! :lol2:
> Maybe go easy for a while :whistling2:


hahaha!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

spikemu said:


> Wow so ur kimbos quite big then ??? XD
> 
> Looks realllllly cool i seriously cant wait to get mine a bigger viv xD lol


According to the guy's in the M+T thread hes a big boy, but as my first kimbo i have nothing to compare too, i would say he is over 2ft in length. :mf_dribble: and this viv cost about £180 i think according to Chandlierman.


----------



## Cookaaaaay

12th most replied to thread in the lizard section! :mf_dribble::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

I know slowly catching the M+T thread :lol2::whistling2:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Dean Cheetham said:


> I know slowly catching the M+T thread :lol2::whistling2:


:lol2::no1:


----------



## bumbleyjoe

Dean Cheetham said:


> Great to see they are eating the scrambled egg, seems to have done the trick :2thumb:.
> 
> Heres the Kimbo's Pad.
> image


I recognise that! Is that the one chandilierman built? Used to have his kimbo pair in??? If so its an awesome viv! Looks really well built and very cool!



spikemu said:


> yehhh i like tht viv ... i think its bumbleyjoe (i think) .... im looking forward to my 6 foot viv XD .. and am really thinking of (possibly) ... getting a few more to go in with the lil buggers XD .... but deffo only get females
> 
> anyways ... its scrabbled egg day for my trio ... there lookiing hungry XDlol


Nope not me unfortunatly! Whosthedaddy has the crashed plane and helicopter! looks very cool too!

Took some pics of my 2 earlier so will attempt to post those in a bit (my comp is VERY slow so it may take a while!)


----------



## Dean Cheetham

bumbleyjoe said:


> I recognise that! Is that the one chandilierman built? Used to have his kimbo pair in??? If so its an awesome viv! Looks really well built and very cool!
> 
> 
> 
> Nope not me unfortunatly! Whosthedaddy has the crashed plane and helicopter! looks very cool too!
> 
> Took some pics of my 2 earlier so will attempt to post those in a bit (my comp is VERY slow so it may take a while!)


 
Hey Bumbleyjoe,

Yes it was chandliermans viv, :2thumb:
It will be housing my Kimbo pair now :flrt:
You was brought up in convo earlier when he dropped the kimbo off. (all nice things, i might add :lol2:
Did you get the pair of Kimbo's or the ackies?


----------



## bumbleyjoe

Dean Cheetham said:


> Hey Bumbleyjoe,
> 
> Yes it was chandliermans viv, :2thumb:
> It will be housing my Kimbo pair now :flrt:
> You was brought up in convo earlier when he dropped the kimbo off. (all nice things, i might add :lol2:
> Did you get the pair of Kimbo's or the ackies?


:lol2: haha im glad it was all good. I got the ackie pair, tho i wish i could have got the kimbos too! They were gorgeous! They were already sold tho when i saw his thread in the classifieds! :devil: :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

bumbleyjoe said:


> :lol2: haha im glad it was all good. I got the ackie pair, tho i wish i could have got the kimbos too! They were gorgeous! They were already sold tho when i saw his thread in the classifieds! :devil: :lol2:


Haha yeh it was all good :2thumb:, He has not stopped since i set up his viv, wants out all the time, but the second you do he wants to play funny buggers and play hide and seek :lol2:.
Chandlierman was quite impressed with the size of my male ackie 
Such a nice guy, we ended up talking for like 30-40 mins lol.


----------



## bumbleyjoe

Dean Cheetham said:


> Haha yeh it was all good :2thumb:, He has not stopped since i set up his viv, wants out all the time, but the second you do he wants to play funny buggers and play hide and seek :lol2:.
> Chandlierman was quite impressed with the size of my male ackie
> Such a nice guy, we ended up talking for like 30-40 mins lol.


Yeah that happened when we picked up the ackies, got there and then about an hour later we started to head home! :lol2:


----------



## herpboy

Cookaaaaay said:


> He means an ackie.
> Sorry to disappoint Dean :Na_Na_Na_Na:


yh female ackie lol soz


----------



## bumbleyjoe

Ok as promised here are some new pics of my ackies!























































Excuse the bowl, thats what i feed their cockroaches in!










Hope you like!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Cracking pic's bud!


----------



## Cookaaaaay

bumbleyjoe said:


> Ok as promised here are some new pics of my ackies!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Excuse the bowl, thats what i feed their cockroaches in!
> 
> image
> 
> Hope you like!


Brilliant setup! :thumb:
Wow, they are the best looking ackie's I've ever seen! I don't know why, but they look different to all the other ackies I've seen. :S haha.


----------



## bumbleyjoe

:lol2: thanks guys!!!


----------



## chandelierman

Dean Cheetham said:


> According to the guy's in the M+T thread hes a big boy, but as my first kimbo i have nothing to compare too, i would say he is over 2ft in length. :mf_dribble: and this viv cost about £180 i think according to Chandlierman.


 
He will get a little longer but will bulk up to at least twice the size :gasp: i built the viv myself and the £180 was for materials only,if anyone is interested i used:
2 sheets 18mm ply ( about £26 sheet from B&Q )
1 sheet 60mm polystyrene ( £8'ish )
1 large tub tile adhesive
Water based paint and varnish
2 x 6mm PAR glass doors
1 x large box 50mm screws
Natural slate tiles from B&Q (about £3.50 each )

I took me 5 days to make but that was only doing about 1 1/2hrs a day


----------



## spikemu

bumbleyjoe said:


> Ok as promised here are some new pics of my ackies!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Excuse the bowl, thats what i feed their cockroaches in!
> 
> image
> 
> Hope you like!


 
WOOOOOOOW bumbleyjoe !!!! THT IS AN EPIC SET UP !!!!!

how big is tht viv ???  
( i may have to steal a few ideas XD )


----------



## Dean Cheetham

chandelierman said:


> He will get a little longer but will bulk up to at least twice the size :gasp: i built the viv myself and the £180 was for materials only,if anyone is interested i used:
> 2 sheets 18mm ply ( about £26 sheet from B&Q )
> 1 sheet 60mm polystyrene ( £8'ish )
> 1 large tub tile adhesive
> Water based paint and varnish
> 2 x 6mm PAR glass doors
> 1 x large box 50mm screws
> Natural slate tiles from B&Q (about £3.50 each )
> 
> I took me 5 days to make but that was only doing about 1 1/2hrs a day


 
Thanks for clearing that up buddy : victory:


----------



## luke61188

slightly confused about my ackies the last couple of days my bigger ackies who is ment to be male has been showing mateing signs and trying to mate but now i have caught the female ackies on top of the male doing to him what he was doing to her iv seen her do this a couple of times and thhis has left me a bit puzzled.
any help on this??


----------



## bumbleyjoe

spikemu said:


> WOOOOOOOW bumbleyjoe !!!! THT IS AN EPIC SET UP !!!!!
> 
> how big is tht viv ???
> ( i may have to steal a few ideas XD )


:2thumb: Thanks! Its only a 4x2x2 but i have tried to use the full size of the viv.


----------



## spikemu

bumbleyjoe said:


> :2thumb: Thanks! Its only a 4x2x2 but i have tried to use the full size of the viv.


OMG .. lol you succeded  ... it looks HOOOGE !!! 

where you get all the rocks etc from ????


----------



## bumbleyjoe

spikemu said:


> OMG .. lol you succeded  ... it looks HOOOGE !!!
> 
> where you get all the rocks etc from ????


The 2 peices of slate my parents found last time they went on hol to wales, the big log the goes up to the top came with the ackies, the rest is all cork bark and logs i have collected over the past few years! Oh and the thing the big peice of slate is on is a hide i made for my bosc when he was younger, made the same way as fake rock backgrounds, the slate just sits on there nicely!


----------



## kipperhughes

wow 2 days of not coming on here and i had alot of reading to do lol wow that kimbo is amazing such cool colourings and as usual amazing pics every one keep it up and we soon be the number one thread ... and rightfully soo lol


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Plenty more pic's if your interested :2thumb:


----------



## kipperhughes

doo it lol


----------



## bazza5938

Dean Cheetham said:


> Plenty more pic's if your interested :2thumb:


Course we do! The may not be ackies, but they're still cool dwarf monitors


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Ok here are some more 
Some taken on my phone so not so great.


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Dean Cheetham said:


> Ok here are some more
> Some taken on my phone so not so great.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Beautiful!:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Aw, I wish we could rename this thread to the "Dwarf Monitor Thread"! Would be better. :bash::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Cookaaaaay said:


> Aw, I wish we could rename this thread to the "Dwarf Monitor Thread"! Would be better. :bash::Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Ask a mod :whistling2:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Dean Cheetham said:


> Ask a mod :whistling2:


I daren't. :bash::lol2:


----------



## Chris18

I think i'm the only person on this forum who prefers ackies to kimbo's :lol2:

They're so strange looking
I really like their patterns it's just their body ratio is all messed up 
their necks seem to long and make them look funny
no offence meant make as they're still gorgeous monitors 

I gave my ackie its first bath earlier
I've put him in a RUB of water before and each time he's bitten me straight after when i'm lifting him out, but this time he was fine with it and just walked back into his cage nicely phew!

hope all your monitors are doing wonderful!
chris


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Chris18 said:


> I think i'm the only person on this forum who prefers ackies to kimbo's :lol2:
> 
> They're so strange looking
> I really like their patterns it's just their body ratio is all messed up
> their necks seem to long and make them look funny
> no offence meant make as they're still gorgeous monitors
> 
> I gave my ackie its first bath earlier
> I've put him in a RUB of water before and each time he's bitten me straight after when i'm lifting him out, but this time he was fine with it and just walked back into his cage nicely phew!
> 
> hope all your monitors are doing wonderful!
> chris


I dont prefer either really : victory: all dwarfs are gorgeous.
I think they get used to having a bath, mine dont particularly like it but settle down and are good when getting out. Thanksfully :whistling2:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> I think i'm the only person on this forum who prefers ackies to kimbo's :lol2:
> 
> They're so strange looking
> I really like their patterns it's just their body ratio is all messed up
> their necks seem to long and make them look funny
> no offence meant make as they're still gorgeous monitors
> 
> I gave my ackie its first bath earlier
> I've put him in a RUB of water before and each time he's bitten me straight after when i'm lifting him out, but this time he was fine with it and just walked back into his cage nicely phew!
> 
> hope all your monitors are doing wonderful!
> chris


I *LOVE* their long necks! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## alspider

Dean Cheetham said:


> Mine mainly have a bug diet of crix + locusts + waxies.
> But once a week they either get scrambled egg or lambs heart or pinkies for a treat.


 
i know this is quite old but how do you cook the lambs heart, boil it ?:2thumb:


----------



## chandelierman

alspider said:


> i know this is quite old but how do you cook the lambs heart, boil it ?:2thumb:


All meat is fed raw,not many lizards have learnt to use an oven out in the wild :2thumb:


----------



## Paul P

Cookaaaaay said:


> Aw, I wish we could rename this thread to the "Dwarf Monitor Thread"! Would be better. :bash::Na_Na_Na_Na:


should be renamed I agree, im at a loss as to where to post pictures of my dwarf monitors as the monitor thread is mainly for the bigger guys and I suppose it should be, unfortunately I dont have the room for the larger Varanus and have gone down the route of those needing less room. 



chandelierman said:


> All meat is fed raw,not many lizards have learnt to use an oven out in the wild :2thumb:


Personal choice this one, I feed raw fish and beef mince but choose to cook chicken and egg etc..


----------



## alspider

chandelierman said:


> All meat is fed raw,not many lizards have learnt to use an oven out in the wild :2thumb:


 
im sure i read somewhere about boiling turkey i think? unless im having a mad moment ive only ever fed my ackies the usual roaches,crickets,mealies,locusts and the odd pinkie hence why i asked i thought it would be strange not to be raw.


----------



## Paul P

Dean Cheetham said:


> Ok here are some more
> Some taken on my phone so not so great.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Dean :gasp: how many eggs is that, Ive got 4 adult kims in a viv and dont give them that much, lol, I can see hes going to be a monster after a couple of weeks with you :devil:


----------



## alspider

Paul P said:


> should be renamed I agree, im at a loss as to where to post pictures of my dwarf monitors as the monitor thread is mainly for the bigger guys and I suppose it should be, unfortunately I dont have the room for the larger Varanus and have gone down the route of those needing less room.
> 
> 
> 
> Personal choice this one, I feed raw fish and beef mince but choose to cook chicken and egg etc..


 
yay so i aint going mad,i thought my cold was making me dilerius :blush: .btw my ackie girl has just done a huge dump on my bed it stank :whistling2:


----------



## bumbleyjoe

alspider said:


> yay so i aint going mad,i thought my cold was making me dilerius :blush: .btw my ackie girl has just done a huge dump on my bed it stank :whistling2:


lovely! dont you just love it when they do that!


----------



## alspider

bumbleyjoe said:


> lovely! dont you just love it when they do that!


i dont put her on my bed because of that reason but she climbed up so i left her, now ive had to strip my bed and sleep in the spare room :devil: shes going to the rehome section if she dont book her ideas up:lol2: btw before i get blazed thats a joke


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Paul P said:


> should be renamed I agree, im at a loss as to where to post pictures of my dwarf monitors as the monitor thread is mainly for the bigger guys and I suppose it should be, unfortunately I dont have the room for the larger Varanus and have gone down the route of those needing less room. ..


Yeah, I agree the wee little dwarfs do, sometimes, get lost in all the posts and pictures of the bigger species. :bash::Na_Na_Na_Na:

I actually prefer the dwarfs, tbh. Yeah, there's a few big ones that I certainly wouldn't say no to.. but IMO, in general, the dwarfs are a lot more attractive.

Right, I'm going to ask a mod to rename it tomorrow. :no1:


----------



## Paul P

Cookaaaaay said:


> Yeah, I agree the wee little dwarfs do, sometimes, get lost in all the posts and pictures of the bigger species. :bash::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I actually prefer the dwarfs, tbh. Yeah, there's a few big ones that I certainly wouldn't say no to.. but IMO, in general, the dwarfs are a lot more attractive.
> 
> Right, I'm going to ask a mod to rename it tomorrow. :no1:


On this note I thought I would add something alittle different by way of a few of the other dwarfs available to the hobby, fed them all egg this morning so an ideal time to snap a pic or 2

First up a Caudo, a shy little species in comparison to the ackie, possibly one of the smallest monitors available, spends most of the time in low bushes and trees.









A real favourite of mine are the Gilleni, absolute gems and so so tame


















A must in every monitor collection, the Kimberly - a tail with a monitor on the end ,lol









The lucy Kingorum, come in 2 natural colour forms brown or white/pink









And last up , probably my most interactive monitors the Storri, even easier to handle than the ackies and far more outgoing little animals


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Paul P said:


> Dean :gasp: how many eggs is that, Ive got 4 adult kims in a viv and dont give them that much, lol, I can see hes going to be a monster after a couple of weeks with you :devil:


 
haha Thats one egg mate : victory: couldnt be arsed to split it :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Paul P said:


> On this note I thought I would add something alittle different by way of a few of the other dwarfs available to the hobby, fed them all egg this morning so an ideal time to snap a pic or 2
> 
> First up a Caudo, a shy little species in comparison to the ackie, possibly one of the smallest monitors available, spends most of the time in low bushes and trees.
> image
> 
> Another new one paul? :2thumb:
> 
> A real favourite of mine are the Gilleni, absolute gems and so so tame
> image
> 
> I do like these :mf_dribble:
> 
> image
> 
> A must in every monitor collection, the Kimberly - a tail with a monitor on the end ,lol
> image
> 
> The lucy Kingorum, come in 2 natural colour forms brown or white/pink
> image
> 
> Cant wait to see this one in person : victory:
> 
> And last up , probably my most interactive monitors the Storri, even easier to handle than the ackies and far more outgoing little animals
> image


I want some of these :flrt: Next on my wish list :2thumb:


----------



## Paul P

Dean Cheetham said:


> I want some of these :flrt: Next on my wish list :2thumb:


 
No doubt youll get to meet the new ones tomorrow when you pick up the Kim, see you then :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Paul P said:


> No doubt youll get to meet the new ones tomorrow when you pick up the Kim, see you then :2thumb:


 
oh yes cant wait! :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Have you still got the Basiliscus plumifrons paul?


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Paul P said:


> On this note I thought I would add something alittle different by way of a few of the other dwarfs available to the hobby, fed them all egg this morning so an ideal time to snap a pic or 2
> 
> First up a Caudo, a shy little species in comparison to the ackie, possibly one of the smallest monitors available, spends most of the time in low bushes and trees.
> image
> 
> A real favourite of mine are the Gilleni, absolute gems and so so tame
> image
> 
> image
> 
> A must in every monitor collection, the Kimberly - a tail with a monitor on the end ,lol
> image
> 
> The lucy Kingorum, come in 2 natural colour forms brown or white/pink
> image
> 
> And last up , probably my most interactive monitors the Storri, even easier to handle than the ackies and far more outgoing little animals
> image


WOW! :mf_dribble:
Absolutely beautiful, all of them!

The Kingorum looks interesting (& beautiful), any more pics of him/her? :mf_dribble:


----------



## alspider

i love the look of Kimberlys but i have yet to look up requirements ect. as i know i cant have any.


----------



## luke61188

slightly confused about my ackies the last couple of days my bigger ackies who is ment to be male has been showing mateing signs and trying to mate but now i have caught the female ackies on top of the male doing to him what he was doing to her iv seen her do this a couple of times and thhis has left me a bit puzzled.
any help on this??


----------



## Cookaaaaay

I've PM'd a mod about the name change, hopefully they'll be able to do it.:mf_dribble:


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Where in the viv have you seen this?

Mating behaviour is not just getting on top and jiggling but using the rear leags and tail to flip the other to access the cloaca.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

luke61188 said:


> slightly confused about my ackies the last couple of days my bigger ackies who is ment to be male has been showing mateing signs and trying to mate but now i have caught the female ackies on top of the male doing to him what he was doing to her iv seen her do this a couple of times and thhis has left me a bit puzzled.
> any help on this??


Sorting out dominance issues mate : victory:


----------



## Whosthedaddy

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Sorting out dominance issues mate : victory:


She may be smaller but she will take food from his mouth in a heart beat!


----------



## alspider

ive noticed mating to be very jerkey and spazmatic and the male attempting (it seems in my case) to get access


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Cookaaaaay said:


> I've PM'd a mod about the name change, hopefully they'll be able to do it.:mf_dribble:


 
Any joy? :2thumb:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Dean Cheetham said:


> Any joy? :2thumb:


not as yet. 
mod hasn't been online. :bash::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Cookaaaaay said:


> not as yet.
> mod hasn't been online. :bash::Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
 sure they will be on soon : victory:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Dean Cheetham said:


> sure they will be on soon : victory:


yeah, probably. :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

12 hours and i leave to get my female kimbo :2thumb:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Dean Cheetham said:


> 12 hours and i leave to get my female kimbo :2thumb:


bet you can't wait! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
can't wait for the pics. haha. :mf_dribble:


----------



## spikemu

Dean Cheetham said:


> 12 hours and i leave to get my female kimbo :2thumb:


 
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE excited for you .....but OH SO JEALOUS !!!! lol


----------



## Dean Cheetham

I cant post enough pic's of this chap, hes so friendly! always wants out!
And tried to square up to the 2 boxers and the german shepard earlier :lol2:


----------



## spikemu

were are the picturees ??  lol


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Quick few then 

Here he is before he thought "daddy im gunna do a runner". :whistling2:









This is him making a jump for it. (notice the distance between my hand and the big viv its about a ft or so away).








This is him thinking "phew i actually made it :lol2









Also loved this red aura like glow from the basking bulb so thought i might aswell add it.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Little Vid of him following my finger :lol2:

IMG_0137.mp4 video by Dean_Cheetham - Photobucket


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Dean Cheetham said:


> Quick few then
> 
> Here he is before he thought "daddy im gunna do a runner". :whistling2:
> 
> image
> This is him making a jump for it. (notice the distance between my hand and the big viv its about a ft or so away).
> image
> This is him thinking "phew i actually made it :lol2
> image
> 
> Also loved this red aura like glow from the basking bulb so thought i might aswell add it.
> image


:lol2::lol2:
Great pictures.
He's stunning. :mf_dribble:

I love their long necks and long tails! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:



Dean Cheetham said:


> Little Vid of him following my finger :lol2:
> 
> IMG_0137.mp4 video by Dean_Cheetham - Photobucket


haha! great video! :no1:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Thanks Cokaay,

Must be your turn for some more piccies :lol2:


----------



## bumbleyjoe

Dean Cheetham said:


> 12 hours and i leave to get my female kimbo :2thumb:


 
soooo very jealous!!! great pics too btw!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

bumbleyjoe said:


> soooo very jealous!!! great pics too btw!


 
Thanks Joe : victory:
Just a little bit excited! wont be sleeping tonight :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Dean Cheetham said:


> Thanks Cokaay,
> 
> Must be your turn for some more piccies :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## bumbleyjoe

Dean Cheetham said:


> Thanks Joe : victory:
> Just a little bit excited! wont be sleeping tonight :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Dont blame ya mate! i wouldnt sleep either!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

bumbleyjoe said:


> Dont blame ya mate! i wouldnt sleep either!


 
The little guy is going to have a shock when he realises he has a new play mate :whistling2: I wanna fatten him up abit, when he basks he goes almost as flat as a piece of paper :lol2:. i like to see a good old bulge :mf_dribble:


----------



## BeardedDee

Dean Cheetham said:


> Little Vid of him following my finger :lol2:
> 
> IMG_0137.mp4 video by Dean_Cheetham - Photobucket


He's a beauty mate! I checked the other vid and love how he "snakes" his neck along, behind the box :2thumb:

If anyone had a live webcam link for their dwarfs, I would be tuned into there more than here :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Paul doesnt know it yet but im going to his armed with a camera tomorrow! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

BeardedDee said:


> He's a beauty mate! I checked the other vid and love how he "snakes" his neck along, behind the box :2thumb:
> 
> If anyone had a live webcam link for their dwarfs, I would be tuned into there more than here :lol2:


haha hes a plank, he gets himself wedged behind that box :lol2: have to open the door to get him out :devil:. he can be clumbsy aswell at times lol he jumps off the wall and lands with a thud, on the floor!
:censor:'s me up every time i hear "THUD" i have to check :lol2:
Just him monkying about hehe.


----------



## bumbleyjoe

Dean Cheetham said:


> Paul doesnt know it yet but im going to his armed with a camera tomorrow! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


 
Those pics will be amazing to see! paul doesnt post enough pics of his amazing monitors IMO


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Only trouble is, hes working nights so he would not have long finished a shift by the time i get there, so he will be wanting to sleep, so we agreed i would not stay to long this time :Na_Na_Na_Na: unlike last time 
But i will try and sneak a few pic's in :lol2:


----------



## Paul P

Dean Cheetham said:


> Have you still got the Basiliscus plumifrons paul?


Yes Dean they are still here. 



Cookaaaaay said:


> WOW! :mf_dribble:
> Absolutely beautiful, all of them!
> 
> The Kingorum looks interesting (& beautiful), any more pics of him/her? :mf_dribble:


Promise ill put a few more up soon : victory:



alspider said:


> i love the look of Kimberlys but i have yet to look up requirements ect. as i know i cant have any.


Although the initial cost of the animals is still fairly high compared to ackies, that shouldn't scare you off, their care is the same as that of Ackies, so pretty basic requirements really. They are far more hardier than they actually look.


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Paul P said:


> Promise ill put a few more up soon : victory:


:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Damn im BUSTED! :lol2:
Look foward to seeing the basilisks : victory:


----------



## Paul P

Dean Cheetham said:


> Damn im BUSTED! :lol2:
> Look foward to seeing the basilisks : victory:


Oh yes busted :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Will have the kettle on for around 10.15am, see you tomorrow


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Good old coffee :2thumb:
I will be getting up at like 6:30am on my day off, i will need it! 
Got a few energy drinks for the journey or i fear i wont be much company :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

I still have your number paul, i will keep you updated on how the journey is going.. (well thats if something goes wrong...."touch wood" M25/A1 yay look foward to it :whistling2:


----------



## kipperhughes

wow paul i love you collection some really beautiful examples and wow i need a kimberly in my life they look amazing!! the pics dean are awesome wish there were breeders near me  

any way time for pics lol nothing amazing just some of freckles chilling lol


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Still dont have definative names for the Kimbo Pair yet guys/girls:2thumb:
Hint hint :whistling2:


----------



## Paul P

kipperhughes said:


> wow paul i love you collection some really beautiful examples and wow i need a kimberly in my life they look amazing!! the pics dean are awesome wish there were breeders near me
> 
> any way time for pics lol nothing amazing just some of freckles chilling lol
> 
> image
> 
> image


Thanks m8

Nice looking ackie you have there, very well defined markings and must say looks in tip top condition :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

kipperhughes said:


> wow paul i love you collection some really beautiful examples and wow i need a kimberly in my life they look amazing!! the pics dean are awesome wish there were breeders near me
> 
> any way time for pics lol nothing amazing just some of freckles chilling lol
> 
> image
> 
> image


Didnt see these :gasp: they look so pristine they could almost be made of rubber lol no rough edges like mine, always bloody shedding :cussing:


----------



## kipperhughes

hahah thanks guys means alot your comments specially as this is my first ever reptile and nice to know he looking good 

luckily mines just finished shedding so all his colour has come out


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Dean Cheetham said:


> Still dont have definative names for the Kimbo Pair yet guys/girls:2thumb:
> Hint hint :whistling2:


 
Ive been thinking for names, and as house is full of egyptian stuff thought that egyptian god/godess names suited that theme and also thier personalities.

Might call the male: 

Horus - Meaning "High,Above" + "god of the sun" - as he likes to stay up high and jump onto his basking light holder!.

Might call Female:

Tefnut - Meaning "Sky-spittle" "Godess of moisture and rain"
As they live in fairly moist and enviroment that gets misted, so its like rain.


What you think?


----------



## kipperhughes

i like them but thats manly coz ive always been fascinated with Egypt although horus always strikes me as more a birds name due to the drawings of horus as a bird lol


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Yes yes but he was a guy under that mask :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kipperhughes

:gasp: you mean Egyptians didnt have have man have bird things!!! :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

kipperhughes said:


> :gasp: you mean Egyptians didnt have have man have bird things!!! :lol2:


 
Sorry slightly confused :whistling2: is this missing punctuation somewhere? :lol2:


----------



## chandelierman

Dean Cheetham said:


> Ive been thinking for names, and as house is full of egyptian stuff thought that egyptian god/godess names suited that theme and also thier personalities.
> 
> Might call the male:
> 
> Horus - Meaning "High,Above" + "god of the sun" - as he likes to stay up high and jump onto his basking light holder!.
> 
> Might call Female:
> 
> Tefnut - Meaning "Sky-spittle" "Godess of moisture and rain"
> As they live in fairly moist and enviroment that gets misted, so its like rain.
> 
> 
> What you think?


Mr and Mrs Anubis : victory:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

chandelierman said:


> Mr and Mrs Anubis : victory:


Anubis's meaning doesnt resemble them in anyway tho :lol2:
But again neither does Iris or Osiris and i like both these name >.<


----------



## chandelierman

Dean Cheetham said:


> Anubis's meaning doesnt resemble them in anyway tho :lol2:
> But again neither does Iris or Osiris and i like both these name >.<


the meaning might not resemble them but the looks do :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

chandelierman said:


> the meaning might not resemble them but the looks do :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Haha what you trying to say? :whistling2:


----------



## kipperhughes

hahaha dam dyslexia lol


----------



## Dean Cheetham

I have spoken to Bothrops (Mod) about the thread name change.
He has asked for me to get the Thread starter to contact him to say its ok, so i have PM'ed Bradley to see if he is ok with it. : victory:


----------



## BeardedDee

Paul P said:


> Although the initial cost of the animals is still fairly high compared to ackies, that shouldn't scare you off, their care is the same as that of Ackies, so pretty basic requirements really. They are far more hardier than they actually look.


Can this be true? the internet told me different:devil:, that kimberleys were not for new monitor keepers and to stick to ackies as an introduction to dwarf monitors.

I respect your hands on experience with them, so don't rule kims out as a first dwarf sp?


----------



## kipperhughes

if you do enough research into the species then any reptile can be your first just make sure you do as much research you can before getting it


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Kimbo's are basically the same as ackies just like it a bit more humid and a slightly higher basking temp.
They are a delight to keep from my 2 days experience :lol2:.
I Have found this fella more active then my ackies too, can still hear him clambering around when lights are out :whistling2:


----------



## BeardedDee

@kipper - absolutely. You can't help while reading up on ackies though, to take notice of other dwarfs and their care requirements. That's why I ask here too : victory:

@Dean - Cheers fella. Lay off the energy drinks till morning, or you've no chance of sleep :lol2:


----------



## Chris18

Does anybody know of any ackies for sale?
looking for 2 at around 9 months old maybe abit younger or older
I've seen some babies in the classified but I only have a 2 foot viv spare so I couldn't keep them seperate until they were big enough to go in with my current ackie
Cheers
chris


----------



## Dean Cheetham

BeardedDee said:


> @kipper - absolutely. You can't help while reading up on ackies though, to take notice of other dwarfs and their care requirements. That's why I ask here too : victory:
> 
> @Dean - Cheers fella. Lay off the energy drinks till morning, or you've no chance of sleep :lol2:


Ive had 3 already, think its too late for that :whistling2:
Finding it hard to stay in my seat already! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Bradley

just emailed a mod so they can change the name. some really good stuff on here that me and other people can refer to in the future.


----------



## Paul P

BeardedDee said:


> Can this be true? the internet told me different:devil:, that kimberleys were not for new monitor keepers and to stick to ackies as an introduction to dwarf monitors.
> 
> I respect your hands on experience with them, so don't rule kims out as a first dwarf sp?


Ok what I mean is general care is the same as that of ackies when it comes to breeding, that is where the hard part begins: victory:
They also have to be catered for in the sense of needing alittle more height in order for them to be able to climb.


----------



## spikemu

This thread officially made me late for work today xD lol o well made some good reading  dean call your kims horis nd boris xD coz it rhymes nd rhyming names are cooool ( hence my huey dewy nd louie xD) or doris if there both to manly names xD lol 

Paul p .... Where did u find your dwarfs ??? :O ive never seen them in any classifieds or anything :O lol 


Dwarf monitor thread for #1 thread of 2010 xD lol


----------



## Paul P

spikemu said:


> This thread officially made me late for work today xD lol o well made some good reading  dean call your kims horis nd boris xD coz it rhymes nd rhyming names are cooool ( hence my huey dewy nd louie xD) or doris if there both to manly names xD lol
> 
> Paul p .... Where did u find your dwarfs ??? :O ive never seen them in any classifieds or anything :O lol
> 
> 
> Dwarf monitor thread for #1 thread of 2010 xD lol


Oh sourcing them has taken alot of time and effort, fairly rare on the UK scene so most have been sourced via countless emails back and forth to european keepers and a couple came from canada originally. Still after a few more species so will update with progress as and when that happens.


----------



## spikemu

Paul P said:


> Oh sourcing them has taken alot of time and effort, fairly rare on the UK scene so most have been sourced via countless emails back and forth to european keepers and a couple came from canada originally. Still after a few more species so will update with progress as and when that happens.


Ooooo  so are you gunna be breeding these beaties ???? XD can i call dibs on some storis xD lol


----------



## Paul P

spikemu said:


> Ooooo  so are you gunna be breeding these beaties ???? XD can i call dibs on some storis xD lol


Had a little success so far but not having females has made it a little harder, :blush:

to date ive managed to breed the Kimberly rocks, yellow ackies, and hope to breed my Storrs again this year so every chance ill have a few more youngsters. I'll have my first atempt this year at the Red ackies, Gilleni and the Caudolineatus now that Ive managed to source females.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

I'm now on my way home armed with a female Kimbo and lots of pic's as promised


----------



## spikemu

Paul P said:


> Had a little success so far but not having females has made it a little harder, :blush:
> 
> to date ive managed to breed the Kimberly rocks, yellow ackies, and hope to breed my Storrs again this year so every chance ill have a few more youngsters. I'll have my first atempt this year at the Red ackies, Gilleni and the Caudolineatus now that Ive managed to source females.


lol hmm .. i can see how no females may be the problem  lol 
gimme a shout when u get some success with storrs ...id kill mny first born to get a pair of them XD ( luckily i dont have a 12st born yet .... or he'd be looking awfully worried about now) 



Dean Cheetham said:


> I'm now on my way home armed with a female Kimbo and lots of pic's as promised


SO JEALOUS DEAN !!! wanna take a detour to my house ??? >.> only bout hour away max >.> lol 



HORAH !!!!!! for the name change XD 

to celebrate ... party at paul p's house ?>?? XD lol


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Haha wouldn't say no to a party at paul's, he will just have to lock his viv's :lol2:
Poor guy looked shattered, maybe let him get a few hours kip in before we bombard his house


----------



## spikemu

Dean Cheetham said:


> Haha wouldn't say no to a party at paul's, he will just have to lock his viv's :lol2:
> Poor guy looked shattered, maybe let him get a few hours kip in before we bombard his house


 

haha i say party .. wat i ment to say was stand in awe of his collection XD lol 


.......... 


ok and THEN we party  

paul we'l let u have a kip ... and we'll be round in 5  lol


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Heres A few pic's, sorry guys i wasnt the photographer for alot of them.

Starting with basiliks.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Next up cresties


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Followed by the earless dragons.
































and the babies


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Next up is pauls kimbo's.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Next up the gilleni's


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Followed by the Storr's


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Kingorum


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Last up my fav's (well after storr's) The red ackies :flrt:
Got to hold my first red ackies today 


























































And forgot this one of the Storr's.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Bah i think the Kimbo's are mating already! she has lifted her tail! :gasp:
She only been home 30 mins, bloody tart :lol2:.
And before someone says quarantine them...
I trust Paul and Chandelierman completely that they have healty animals. Hense why i didnt quarantine them.


----------



## chandelierman

dean cheetham said:


> bah i think the kimbo's are mating already! She has lifted her tail! :gasp:
> She only been home 30 mins, bloody tart :lol2:.
> And before someone says quarantine them...
> I trust paul and chandelierman completely that they have healty animals. Hense why i didnt quarantine them.


 
pics !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

I will try.
Gimme a few mins.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

They are not playing ball :devil:
Will keep trying.


----------



## Cookaaaaay

*WOAH!* So much to catch up on! :lol2:



kipperhughes said:


> wow paul i love you collection some really beautiful examples and wow i need a kimberly in my life they look amazing!! the pics dean are awesome wish there were breeders near me
> 
> any way time for pics lol nothing amazing just some of freckles chilling lol
> 
> image
> 
> image


He's beautiful, great pics! :mf_dribble:



Dean Cheetham said:


> Ive been thinking for names, and as house is full of egyptian stuff thought that egyptian god/godess names suited that theme and also thier personalities.
> 
> Might call the male:
> 
> Horus - Meaning "High,Above" + "god of the sun" - as he likes to stay up high and jump onto his basking light holder!.
> 
> Might call Female:
> 
> Tefnut - Meaning "Sky-spittle" "Godess of moisture and rain"
> As they live in fairly moist and enviroment that gets misted, so its like rain.
> 
> 
> What you think?


I love those names! :no1:



spikemu said:


> HORAH !!!!!! for the name change XD
> 
> to celebrate ... party at paul p's house ?>?? XD lol


:lol2::lol2:



Dean Cheetham said:


> Heres A few pic's, sorry guys i wasnt the photographer for alot of them.
> 
> Starting with basiliks.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image





Dean Cheetham said:


> Followed by the earless dragons.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> and the babies
> image





Dean Cheetham said:


> Next up is pauls kimbo's.
> image
> image
> image
> image





Dean Cheetham said:


> Next up the gilleni's
> image
> image
> image
> image





Dean Cheetham said:


> Followed by the Storr's
> image
> image
> image





Dean Cheetham said:


> Kingorum
> image
> image





Dean Cheetham said:


> Last up my fav's (well after storr's) The red ackies :flrt:
> Got to hold my first red ackies today
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> And forgot this one of the Storr's.
> image


Are those Paul's?
He's got a stunning collection! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

I'd actually KILL for one of those Kingorum's! They are stunning! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: My favourite monitor species! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

yaaaay at the name change! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Cookaaaaay said:


> *WOAH!* So much to catch up on! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> He's beautiful, great pics! :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> 
> I love those names! :no1:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are those Paul's?
> He's got a stunning collection! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> 
> I'd actually KILL for one of those Kingorum's! They are stunning! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: My favourite monitor species! :mf_dribble:


 
Yes mate, they are all Paul's Moni's.


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Dean Cheetham said:


> Yes mate, they are all Paul's Moni's.


:mf_dribble:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

His Storr's are the friendliest Moni's ive seen :flrt:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Dean Cheetham said:


> His Storr's are the friendliest Moni's ive seen :flrt:


haha, are they?
They are a beautiful species.

Are they bigger or smaller than ackies?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

They are :mf_dribble:
I would say they are on par with the yellow ackies maybe a bit smaller.
But his reds are so big and i wanted to steal them!
Sat on pauls shoulder for like 10 mins! :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Best i could get Chandlierman,

























And then i found this :gasp:


----------



## chandelierman

Nothings changed then :gasp:,,that was what he was like with my other female but i had 2 males in with 1 female and he was the randiest which is why i kept him on his own :whip:
They look similar sized but she seems fatter,he might have a better appetite now that he has some female company.


----------



## chandelierman

The male looks to have better colouration on him,,,he also likes to go to sleep while in the mating position,,,,,,a bit like myself :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

chandelierman said:


> Nothings changed then :gasp:,,that was what he was like with my other female but i had 2 males in with 1 female and he was the randiest which is why i kept him on his own :whip:
> They look similar sized but she seems fatter,he might have a better appetite now that he has some female company.


They are very similar in size, yes she is abit more plump then the male.
It just wasnt really the reaction i was expecting straight away :gasp:.


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Dean Cheetham said:


> They are :mf_dribble:
> I would say they are on par with the yellow ackies maybe a bit smaller.
> But his reds are so big and i wanted to steal them!
> Sat on pauls shoulder for like 10 mins! :2thumb:


:lol2:
ahh, ok. Thanks. :2thumb:


----------



## chandelierman

Dean Cheetham said:


> They are very similar in size, yes she is abit more plump then the male.
> It just wasnt really the reaction i was expecting straight away :gasp:.


What did you expect! he hasn't been with a female for SIX MONTHS :lol2:


----------



## chandelierman

Has the female had a go at climbing the walls yet?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Yup done it with ease : victory: even with him on her back :O


----------



## bumbleyjoe

Yay for the name change! 

Dean your new kimbo is gorgeous! nice to see they are getting on well already! :lol2: 

And Paul, your monitors are so GORGEOUS!!!!!

Had a very stressful day today, while doing waters and spraying vivs before work this morning i found some blood in my ackie viv :gasp:. Their lights dont come on till 9 and i have to leave at 7:15 and was already running late so couldt stop to check them, so have been worrying all day. Got home and the first thing i did was get the ackies out and give them a good check over and i cant find a thing wrong with them. Not a spot of blood on either, no bites, ripped claws, scratches etc nothing! So very relieved! Tho i still have no idea where the blood came from?!?!?!?


----------



## spikemu

Lol he's like " i only jus met you but i love you already " lol 

Paul !!!!! How do you get sooo many amazing species soooooo much work must have gone into all of tht lol ..... How long does it take to feed nd clean all of them ??? Lol xD 

Deffo puttin storrs nd kims on my humungus to buy list xD lol


----------



## spikemu

bumbleyjoe said:


> Yay for the name change!
> 
> Dean your new kimbo is gorgeous! nice to see they are getting on well already! :lol2:
> 
> And Paul, your monitors are so GORGEOUS!!!!!
> 
> Had a very stressful day today, while doing waters and spraying vivs before work this morning i found some blood in my ackie viv :gasp:. Their lights dont come on till 9 and i have to leave at 7:15 and was already running late so couldt stop to check them, so have been worrying all day. Got home and the first thing i did was get the ackies out and give them a good check over and i cant find a thing wrong with them. Not a spot of blood on either, no bites, ripped claws, scratches etc nothing! So very relieved! Tho i still have no idea where the blood came from?!?!?!?



Burgular came in and woke them up  
Ur lucky u didnt have a look around b4 lights came on or you would be the next bit of blood xD 

They even eat your shoes !!!!! :O


----------



## Dean Cheetham

bumbleyjoe said:


> Yay for the name change!
> 
> Dean your new kimbo is gorgeous! nice to see they are getting on well already! :lol2:
> 
> And Paul, your monitors are so GORGEOUS!!!!!
> 
> Had a very stressful day today, while doing waters and spraying vivs before work this morning i found some blood in my ackie viv :gasp:. Their lights dont come on till 9 and i have to leave at 7:15 and was already running late so couldt stop to check them, so have been worrying all day. Got home and the first thing i did was get the ackies out and give them a good check over and i cant find a thing wrong with them. Not a spot of blood on either, no bites, ripped claws, scratches etc nothing! So very relieved! Tho i still have no idea where the blood came from?!?!?!?


 
Thanks Joe, They have definatley been mating already, i saw it with my very own eyes (the insertion) and i dont think even acid will taint the damage done to my eyes :devil:.
I had my mate going mad at Pauls with the camera whilst i just held his zoo :lol2:.
Seems odd the blood situation tho joe. The trouble is if there was any blood from them it could have dried up whilst basking then rubbed off on a hard surface.
I would just have a 2nd check for your own mind's sake, just to be safe.


----------



## bumbleyjoe

spikemu said:


> Burgular came in and woke them up
> Ur lucky u didnt have a look around b4 lights came on or you would be the next bit of blood xD
> 
> They even eat your shoes !!!!! :O


:lol2: Nah ive been bitten (accidently) by one of mine before, didnt even leave a mark, mine are quite small so i dont think they couldnt finish all of me!



Dean Cheetham said:


> Thanks Joe, They have definatley been mating already, i saw it with my very own eyes (the insertion) and i dont think even acid will taint the damage done to my eyes :devil:.
> I had my mate going mad at Pauls with the camera whilst i just held his zoo :lol2:.
> Seems odd the blood situation tho joe. The trouble is if there was any blood from them it could have dried up whilst basking then rubbed off on a hard surface.
> I would just have a 2nd check for your own mind's sake, just to be safe.


ooooh if you get babys can i have some!!!! please!!! pretty please!!!!

Yeah, both me and the other half checked them both over a couple of times, but will check them again in a bit. Its not a lot of blood, just a small smear on the glass and a tiny bit of their basking rock. I will keep an eye out for any more over the next couple of days. Very strange tho!:hmm:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

bumbleyjoe said:


> :lol2: Nah ive been bitten (accidently) by one of mine before, didnt even leave a mark, mine are quite small so i dont think they couldnt finish all of me!
> 
> 
> 
> ooooh if you get babys can i have some!!!! please!!! pretty please!!!!
> 
> Yeah, both me and the other half checked them both over a couple of times, but will check them again in a bit. Its not a lot of blood, just a small smear on the glass and a tiny bit of their basking rock. I will keep an eye out for any more over the next couple of days. Very strange tho!:hmm:


 
Majority of the time, it will be from them catching thier claws, but if you say they all look dandy im baffled :hmm:


----------



## spikemu

bumbleyjoe said:


> :lol2: Nah ive been bitten (accidently) by one of mine before, didnt even leave a mark, mine are quite small so i dont think they couldnt finish all of me!


 
ahh but waking them up is different >.> 

i mean .. have you ever woken up the other half (if their anything like mine )...... i woke up mine ONCE when i was getting up for a wee .. NEVER AGAIN :| lol ... i was lucky to get my head back tbh XD lol next time .. im making us a water bed >.>


there like tht ... but more MUNCH MUNCH xD lol


----------



## Dean Cheetham

spikemu said:


> ahh but waking them up is different >.>
> 
> i mean .. have you ever woken up the other half (if their anything like mine )...... i woke up mine ONCE when i was getting up for a wee .. NEVER AGAIN :| lol ... i was lucky to get my head back tbh XD lol next time .. im making us a water bed >.>
> 
> 
> there like tht ... but more MUNCH MUNCH xD lol


 
I woke mine up this morning to show a friend before we left for peterborough, lets just say at first he wasnt happy! but no bites or anything but once he realised it was me he soon settled down. : victory:


----------



## bumbleyjoe

spikemu said:


> ahh but waking them up is different >.>
> 
> i mean .. have you ever woken up the other half (if their anything like mine )...... i woke up mine ONCE when i was getting up for a wee .. NEVER AGAIN :| lol ... i was lucky to get my head back tbh XD lol next time .. im making us a water bed >.>
> 
> 
> there like tht ... but more MUNCH MUNCH xD lol


my OH is so lazy i have to push him out of bed in the mornings, so waking him is not a problem. But if he wakes me then i get moody (maybe its a woman thing!) Waking my bosc is not a good plan! tho i dont actualy know where the ackies sleep.. So waking them could be fun!


----------



## Cookaaaaay

yaaay, my ackie has finally got a proper ackie appetite!
(S)he's been eating like 3 times more crickets than she usually does. :2thumb::2thumb:

Any ideas on the sudden increase in appetite? 

Cheers. : victory:


----------



## spikemu

bumbleyjoe said:


> my OH is so lazy i have to push him out of bed in the mornings, so waking him is not a problem. But if he wakes me then i get moody (maybe its a woman thing!) Waking my bosc is not a good plan! tho i dont actualy know where the ackies sleep.. So waking them could be fun!


 
LOL it MUST be a woman thing xD (no offence  ) 

i mean she wakes me .. i go back to sleep 
i wake her up .. and now im englandss most wanted dead or alive :| lol 

(im so glad shes not on here  )


----------



## Dean Cheetham

spikemu said:


> LOL it MUST be a woman thing xD (no offence  )
> 
> i mean she wakes me .. i go back to sleep
> i wake her up .. and now im englandss most wanted dead or alive :| lol
> 
> (im so glad shes not on here  )


 
Only just noticed your from reading! not to far from me :lol2:


----------



## spikemu

Dean Cheetham said:


> Only just noticed your from reading! not to far from me :lol2:


Haha helllll yea xD on tht point can i have ur address and a list of times your not home ???? XD lol


----------



## Dean Cheetham

spikemu said:


> Haha helllll yea xD on tht point can i have ur address and a list of times your not home ???? XD lol


 
Sure i have 2 boxers and a german shepard by the front door tho :whistling2:


----------



## spikemu

Dean Cheetham said:


> Sure i have 2 boxers and a german shepard by the front door tho :whistling2:


 

ill wear padding .. and POISON DOG TREATS MWAHAHHAHAAHA 

or throw in smoke grenade .. then run in with the trusty ak47 .. shoot em down .... flash bang the room you have the kims in (just to be sure) ... and grab them ... and..... maybe i play cod a lil too much >.> lol 

xD


----------



## Paul P

540+ hits, this has to be one of the fasted growing threads on here at the mo.:no1:

Dean, I told you he would be up for it, maybe a good idea to seperate them after a few days, like I say I think shes already carrying and will need a break soon.

glad they are compatible, lol

Hope your journey back didnt take to long, fairly long drive you had today.


----------



## Paul P

bumbleyjoe said:


> Yay for the name change!
> 
> Dean your new kimbo is gorgeous! nice to see they are getting on well already! :lol2:
> 
> And Paul, your monitors are so GORGEOUS!!!!!
> 
> Had a very stressful day today, while doing waters and spraying vivs before work this morning i found some blood in my ackie viv :gasp:. Their lights dont come on till 9 and i have to leave at 7:15 and was already running late so couldt stop to check them, so have been worrying all day. Got home and the first thing i did was get the ackies out and give them a good check over and i cant find a thing wrong with them. Not a spot of blood on either, no bites, ripped claws, scratches etc nothing! So very relieved! Tho i still have no idea where the blood came from?!?!?!?


Thanks.
Hope you find the source of the bleeding, could it have maybe been discharge from the vent of one of them? Even so I wouldnt worry unless you see it again, then it maybe an issue.



spikemu said:


> Lol he's like " i only jus met you but i love you already " lol
> 
> Paul !!!!! How do you get sooo many amazing species soooooo much work must have gone into all of tht lol ..... How long does it take to feed nd clean all of them ??? Lol xD
> 
> Deffo puttin storrs nd kims on my humungus to buy list xD lol


Its taken alot of time to put the collection together, and cleaning and feeding is an ongoing thing, never stops, lol, would I have it any other way, NO:2thumb:


----------



## bumbleyjoe

Paul P said:


> Thanks.
> Hope you find the source of the bleeding, could it have maybe been discharge from the vent of one of them? Even so I wouldnt worry unless you see it again, then it maybe an issue.


Yeah hopefuly, will keep checking daily! If it does keep happening i will get the both to the vets! usualy when i find spots of blood its normaly from me as im hopelesly clumsy and also always covered in scratches from sharp bosc claws, but im fairly sure the blood wasnt mine! :lol2:


----------



## monitor mad

Some cracking dwarf monitors Paul , your red ackies are gorgeous and i must admit that your Lucy kingorum is a stunner :no1:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Paul P said:


> 540+ hits, this has to be one of the fasted growing threads on here at the mo.:no1:
> 
> Dean, I told you he would be up for it, maybe a good idea to seperate them after a few days, like I say I think shes already carrying and will need a break soon.
> 
> glad they are compatible, lol
> 
> Hope your journey back didnt take to long, fairly long drive you had today.


Hi Paul,

I will dig the other viv out tomorrow.
The drive was good, not as bad as going to you.
Heating was on, covered over the box and kept checking her, she was asleep! Was a great trip well worth every minute. Just glad that journey is over..........................for now :devil:


----------



## Paul P

monitor mad said:


> Some cracking dwarf monitors Paul , your red ackies are gorgeous and i must admit that your Lucy kingorum is a stunner :no1:


Cheers MM, Im sure a couple of pics of your Kordensis wouldn't go amiss on here :whistling2:


----------



## spikemu

Paul P said:


> Cheers MM, Im sure a couple of pics of your Kordensis wouldn't go amiss on here :whistling2:


I second that xD 
Lol kordensis are AMAZING !!!!


----------



## Paul P

Thought this maybe of interest to you bumbleyjoe, its the parents of your ackies, not the best of pics , the male was large and well marked and the female was an absolute darling, shes only the mother of one though as your other ackie had a different mother so good parentage behind them.

Here's the pair, well a little bit of the female can be seen, lol









The father









And mum


----------



## Paul P

A pic just for you spikemu

the storri pair









And the red ackies again, lol


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Paul P said:


> A pic just for you spikemu
> 
> the storri pair
> image
> 
> And the red ackies again, lol
> image
> image


 
Ah awesome pic's of the Storr's Paul : victory:
One day, One day :whistling2:


----------



## Paul P

Dean Cheetham said:


> Ah awesome pic's of the Storr's Paul : victory:
> One day, One day :whistling2:


Are you bunking off work young man :whistling2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Paul P said:


> Are you bunking off work young man :whistling2:


Nope :lol2: i had the week booked off! :2thumb:

Who do you think i am :devil:


----------



## Paul P

Dean Cheetham said:


> Nope :lol2: i had the week booked off! :2thumb:
> 
> Who do you think i am :devil:


I know who you are, thats why im checking :lol2: thought maybe you couldn't risk leaving them Kimbs all alone :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Paul P said:


> I know who you are, thats why im checking :lol2: thought maybe you couldn't risk leaving them Kimbs all alone :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
hehe they are starting to settle down abit now, he left her alone after lights out.
So going to monitor them today and setup the other viv if need be. : victory:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Paul P said:


> A pic just for you spikemu
> 
> the storri pair
> image
> 
> And the red ackies again, lol
> image
> image



Gotta get me some storrs awesome little monitors :no1:


----------



## Paul P

Dean Cheetham said:


> hehe they are starting to settle down abit now, he left her alone after lights out.
> So going to monitor them today and setup the other viv if need be. : victory:


I think its the start of a beautiful friendship, theyll be great together.



ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Gotta get me some storrs awesome little monitors :no1:


Indeed you do shane, they get alot of bad press in the monitor world for aggression to one another aswell you know, but well worth the effort and I certainly find keeping them very rewarding.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Paul P said:


> I think its the start of a beautiful friendship, theyll be great together.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed you do shane, they get alot of bad press in the monitor world for aggression to one another aswell you know, but well worth the effort and I certainly find keeping them very rewarding.


As an added bonus there small enough to tuck away in just about any size rep room :2thumb:


----------



## Paul P

Yeh, I think its safe to say they max out at around 13-14 inches nose to tip of tail, and that would be a big one.


----------



## monitor mad

Paul P said:


> A pic just for you spikemu
> 
> the storri pair
> image
> 
> And the red ackies again, lol
> image
> image


 
Paul , those red Ackie's are top notch , if you manage to breed these i would definatly want to reserve a trio of them from you without doubt 
:no1:


----------



## spikemu

Paul P said:


> A pic just for you spikemu
> 
> the storri pair
> image
> 
> And the red ackies again, lol
> image
> image


Awwwwww look at em xD MUST HAVE THEM  lol wen i get my own house im definatly getting me some


----------



## Paul P

monitor mad said:


> Paul , those red Ackie's are top notch , if you manage to breed these i would definatly want to reserve a trio of them from you without doubt
> :no1:


Hi MM, should it happen you would be welcome , consider them reserved couldn't think of a much better place them to go :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad

Paul P said:


> Cheers MM, Im sure a couple of pics of your Kordensis wouldn't go amiss on here :whistling2:


Sounds good to me : victory:


----------



## Paul P

monitor mad said:


> Sounds good to me : victory:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Said it before but I'll say it again, these guys really do it for me, a beautiful tree monitor and unbelievably not as well known in comparison to the other tree monitors, why, I can understand it?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Paul P said:


> Said it before but I'll say it again, these guys really do it for me, a beautiful tree monitor and unbelievably not as well known in comparison to the other tree monitors, why, I can understand it?


Tell me about it bud flipping gorgeous arent they matey 

think of me wont you steve when you get em breeding :whistling2:


----------



## bumbleyjoe

Paul P said:


> Thought this maybe of interest to you bumbleyjoe, its the parents of your ackies, not the best of pics , the male was large and well marked and the female was an absolute darling, shes only the mother of one though as your other ackie had a different mother so good parentage behind them.
> 
> Here's the pair, well a little bit of the female can be seen, lol
> image
> 
> The father
> image
> 
> And mum
> image


Thanks mate! thats great! really great to see the parents of mine to see what they could grow into! Gorgeous ackies!!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Paul P

bumbleyjoe said:


> Thanks mate! thats great! really great to see the parents of mine to see what they could grow into! Gorgeous ackies!!!!! :2thumb:


Your welcome : victory:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

monitor mad said:


> Sounds good to me : victory:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


They are beautiful! :mf_dribble:
Hopefully I'll own one of these some day. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

: victory:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Ahhh the Kordensis, love these guys absolute beauties! :no1:
By far my fav of steve's collection! Folllowed by the argus's :flrt:.
We really dont see these enough steve :whistling2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

oh my petsaretop page has 6,616 views only done it like 2 days ago :gasp:


----------



## alspider

ive been looking around at ackie setups and there seems to be several different ways of heating,such as some using ceramics for ambient temps,and some just having a basking spot ect . and was wondering how do people on here have their set ups ?


----------



## Paul P

alspider said:


> ive been looking around at ackie setups and there seems to be several different ways of heating,such as some using ceramics for ambient temps,and some just having a basking spot ect . and was wondering how do people on here have their set ups ?


My ceramics are set really low and only really take effect from when the lights go off, ackies associate heat with light and will bask until they reach their optimum required temp and then go about their business returning to the hot spot regularly throughout the day. I find a hot spot of around 110-120f at one end of a 4x2x2 will create the correct ambient temps throughout the viv.


----------



## bazza5938

Paul P said:


> My ceramics are set really low and only really take effect from when the lights go off, ackies associate heat with light and will bask until they reach their optimum required temp and then go about their business returning to the hot spot regularly throughout the day. I find a hot spot of around 110-120f at one end of a 4x2x2 will create the correct ambient temps throughout the viv.


Yeah, this sounds pretty much like what my setup will be (similar to my beardie)

2 small halogen lights (since there'll be 3 ackies) for the basking spot, with a ceramic on stat to kick in to add a little if needed, and keep the nighttime temp up


----------



## alspider

Paul P said:


> My ceramics are set really low and only really take effect from when the lights go off, ackies associate heat with light and will bask until they reach their optimum required temp and then go about their business returning to the hot spot regularly throughout the day. I find a hot spot of around 110-120f at one end of a 4x2x2 will create the correct ambient temps throughout the viv.


that makes sence then,Thats how i have my setup in my 4x2x2 and how i was advised,i just wondered as all my temps are ok but i coulddnt work out the need for a ceramic aswell.Ive also read about using a halogen flood light as a way of heating.Just reading the different ways made me doubt myself :blush:


----------



## bumbleyjoe

alspider said:


> that makes sence then,Thats how i have my setup in my 4x2x2 and how i was advised,i just wondered as all my temps are ok but i coulddnt work out the need for a ceramic aswell.Ive also read about using a halogen flood light as a way of heating.Just reading the different ways made me doubt myself :blush:


 
Hey mate, i use 2 par 20(?) bulbs which gets my basking spot to the correct temp and the viv to the correct temp (on a dimming stat). For background heat at night i have a heat mat taped to the back wall. (i know alot of people will say that a heat mat will do nothing but it seems to do the job for me, even when my house gets quite cold at night it seems to keep the viv at a good night temp!)


----------



## alspider

bumbleyjoe said:


> Hey mate, i use 2 par 20(?) bulbs which gets my basking spot to the correct temp and the viv to the correct temp (on a dimming stat). For background heat at night i have a heat mat taped to the back wall. (i know alot of people will say that a heat mat will do nothing but it seems to do the job for me, even when my house gets quite cold at night it seems to keep the viv at a good night temp!)


 
ive seen a few people use heat mats for night times aswell,like i said there seems many ways.I suppose as long as you got the right temps then its ok.I just get paranoid sometimes :blush: as i want the best for my 2.Hopefully it will be more than two the way they are going :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Few Munching Pic's :2thumb:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Dean Cheetham said:


> Few Munching Pic's :2thumb:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


great pictures!
beautiful dwarfies! :mf_dribble:​


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Cookaaaaay said:


> great pictures!
> 
> beautiful dwarfies! :mf_dribble:​


 
You will have to up your anti and get some new ones :whistling2:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Dean Cheetham said:


> You will have to up your anti and get some new ones :whistling2:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

I think the kimbo's are getting on really well 
Although he is still always with her, he is not constantly trying to "hump" her anymore.
But like paul said she might already have eggs and is strongly looking possible, she is very big around the stomach :gasp: and isnt into her food so much.
Time will tell :mf_dribble:


----------



## BeardedDee

Dean Cheetham said:


> I think the kimbo's are getting on really well
> Although he is still always with her, he is not constantly trying to "hump" her anymore.
> But like paul said she might already have eggs and is strongly looking possible, she is very big around the stomach :gasp: and isnt into her food so much.
> Time will tell :mf_dribble:


They do look great:mf_dribble:
Fingers crossed she's gravid then?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

BeardedDee said:


> They do look great:mf_dribble:
> Fingers crossed she's gravid then?


 
Yeh talk about thrown in the deep end! :2thumb:
I hear moni eggs are not so easy to incubate, even more so as it would be the first time for me.
But if it is the case, lets hope my knowledge will help me get them correct 1st time! i hear its abit touch and go, trial and error sort of thing. :gasp:


----------



## BeardedDee

Dean Cheetham said:


> Yeh talk about thrown in the deep end! :2thumb:
> I hear moni eggs are not so easy to incubate, even more so as it would be the first time for me.
> But if it is the case, lets hope my knowledge will help me get them correct 1st time! i hear its abit touch and go, trial and error sort of thing. :gasp:


I'm sure you'll do fine on your part with the knowledge available. An experience and-a-half no doubt :2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Dean Cheetham said:


> Yeh talk about thrown in the deep end! :2thumb:
> I hear moni eggs are not so easy to incubate, even more so as it would be the first time for me.
> But if it is the case, lets hope my knowledge will help me get them correct 1st time! i hear its abit touch and go, trial and error sort of thing. :gasp:


ackies are one of the easiest monitors to breed succesfully i wouldnt worry about it to much : victory: theres always the chance her first clutch will be a bunch of duds though.


----------



## monitor mad

Dean Cheetham said:


> Yeh talk about thrown in the deep end! :2thumb:
> I hear moni eggs are not so easy to incubate, even more so as it would be the first time for me.
> But if it is the case, lets hope my knowledge will help me get them correct 1st time! i hear its abit touch and go, trial and error sort of thing. :gasp:


When she is near to laying keep an eye on her tailbase and the "hip-bones" these should look as if there almost protruding just prior to nesting :2thumb:


----------



## Paul P

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> ackies are one of the easiest monitors to breed succesfully i wouldnt worry about it to much : victory: theres always the chance her first clutch will be a bunch of duds though.


Shane, I dont think Deans overly worried about breeding the ackies, its the Kimbs hes talking about :whistling2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Paul P said:


> Shane, I dont think Deans overly worried about breeding the ackies, its the Kimbs hes talking about :whistling2:


Whoops:lol2: nevermind


----------



## Chris18

Hello guys,

Just wondering if you could attempt at sexing my ackie
it's about 9 months old now
please tell me if you need better photos
so here he is :










My guess would be female?
thank you and I hope all your lovely monitors are doing well !


----------



## Paul P

Chris18 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Just wondering if you could attempt at sexing my ackie
> it's about 9 months old now
> please tell me if you need better photos
> so here he is :
> 
> image
> 
> My guess would be female?
> thank you and I hope all your lovely monitors are doing well !


My Guess would be female if its 9 months old, feel the spurs are they hard to the touch or soft, soft being female.


----------



## monitor mad

Paul P said:


> My Guess would be female if its 9 months old, feel the spurs are they hard to the touch or soft, soft being female.


As Paul has already said female would be my guess based on the picture :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

Cheers guys

Best start looking for a male and another female around the same age then
I'm guessing the spurs are at the base of the tail, it's a little jumpy at the minute so I probably couldn't get a proper feel but if they were hard would it be very obvious from a quick stroke?
cheers


----------



## monitor mad

Chris18 said:


> Cheers guys
> 
> Best start looking for a male and another female around the same age then
> I'm guessing the spurs are at the base of the tail, it's a little jumpy at the minute so I probably couldn't get a proper feel but if they were hard would it be very obvious from a quick stroke?
> cheers


Yep they are usually hard/spiky to the touch if male and soft rubbery if female , also yours has a nice fine pointed snout and a more "petite head shape than males usually do :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

Thanks

I just had a quick feel and couldn't really feel anything so I'm guessing it's a female

I am looking to breed probably late next year so was wondering what you use to incubate eggs? Do you use shop bought reptile incubators or have you made a home made sort?

thank you very much again


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Chris18 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I just had a quick feel and couldn't really feel anything so I'm guessing it's a female
> 
> I am looking to breed probably late next year so was wondering what you use to incubate eggs? Do you use shop bought reptile incubators or have you made a home made sort?
> 
> thank you very much again


 
When i incubate things i tend to use perlite at a water to perlite ratio of 1:1 by weight.
And use a home made poly box, i found it much cheaper and i found mine held temps better then shop brought :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

Dean Cheetham said:


> When i incubate things i tend to use perlite at a water to perlite ratio of 1:1 by weight.
> And use a home made poly box, i found it much cheaper and i found mine held temps better then shop brought :2thumb:


Cheers,
I'm guessing you just used a heatmat on a pulse stat inside a pollybox with a lid and then wood slats at the bottom to raise the egg tubs off the bottom slightly?
then obviously a digi thermometer


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Chris18 said:


> Cheers,
> I'm guessing you just used a heatmat on a pulse stat inside a pollybox with a lid and then wood slats at the bottom to raise the egg tubs off the bottom slightly?
> then obviously a digi thermometer


 
You got it :2thumb:
But instead of the wood slat's, i use 2 bits of thin pvc pipe and just push them through the side of the poly box at the required height :2thumb:


----------



## NightGecko

Dean Cheetham said:


> Yeh talk about thrown in the deep end! :2thumb:
> I hear moni eggs are not so easy to incubate, even more so as it would be the first time for me.
> But if it is the case, lets hope my knowledge will help me get them correct 1st time! i hear its abit touch and go, trial and error sort of thing. :gasp:


 
If you want a bit of advice on hatching odatria eggs, here is something Frank Retes said on varanus.net



> Heres the problem.
> 
> Each person thinks about a method, and trys to copy it, but each person, uses what they have and that is often the mistake. Different rooms, different box, etc. They worry about perlite, or vermic, or sand, or paper towls. Heck, all those are fine.
> 
> For instance, We call those things we put eggs in, incubators. The problem is, they are only a heat box. They only add heat. To heat, means to expand air.
> 
> Eggs, have no problem with changing temps, which causes the directly linked internal pressures to change. That is there design.
> 
> The problem is, speed. How fast the temps change. You see, the shell is only so porous. Which means its has limits to how fast it can lose pressure or gain it. This is a key understanding.
> 
> The shell is suppose to protect the eggs form drying out. Reptiles invented this type of egg, or at least they are attributed to inventing it.
> 
> The shelled egg, amniote(sp) egg.
> 
> So the real problem is the shell. Or is it us. You see, if you have an incubator, and an egg box inside of the incubator. You have a series of boxes with different temps, and different pressures.
> 
> If you take a egg box and open it in a room. There is a rapid pressure change, particularly if the room is air conditioned. This causes a rapid change in internal pressure. Open cooled room, verses a box with heated air, heated air expands and increases pressure. To make it worse, if a person thinks they are good, they do things toooooo well. as in, good workmenship. hahahahahahahha. As in seal all these things which pervents a even pressure.
> 
> Often when folks open the egg box, they will have the eggs, first leak when the box is opened, and at times, pop open. Ask pro exotics
> 
> So, unfortunately, its most likely not the method of incubation. But instead the curiousity of the keeper. Again, Dallas folks(Dave Barker) would constantly tell me to build a room for incubation. Finally I did that. Made did that make a difference.
> 
> Now my room can vary in temps, up to 25degrees F and the eggs are fine. The reason, it occurs slowly.
> 
> The reason its not commonplace is, each one of us only look at the box, and not the box the box is in, or the box that box is in. All those boxes could have different conditions and do.
> 
> The key is, these eggs are not suppose to be swollen and tight full of water, While they can and do hatch like that. It eliminates room for error.
> 
> So full tight eggs cannot take more internal pressure. Normal eggs, you know with the pressure they were laid at, can take both increasing temps and decresing temps. A built in fudge factor. Natures design. Plus behaviorally, the mothers put these eggs where there is the highest percentage of hatch. Which these species means dry and humid.
> 
> So, as humans, we have a mentality of more is better, in this case, its not.
> 
> So look at your habits. My bet is, the closer to hatching, the more often you open the box. If your taking your box into different conditions, another room, then your increasing the pressure each time you do that.
> 
> Which is why I always said, leave them alone, all the looking and poking and stuff is only for you and can never help the eggs. Now if only I could practice what I preach. hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha I hope this helps.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

NightGecko said:


> If you want a bit of advice on hatching odatria eggs, here is something Frank Retes said on varanus.net


 

Thanks NG, that made a good and truthful read :2thumb:


----------



## NightGecko

Dean Cheetham said:


> Thanks NG, that made a good and truthful read :2thumb:


There is a lot more over in the thread that extract was from, Varanus.net Forums :: Captive Bred Monitor Forum :: NOOOooOOOoooOo NOT AGAIN!

But basically the gist of what these guys, probably the worlds varanid breeding experts (FR owns the goanna ranch) are saying is that you need to realise the difference between humid and wet, as Odatria eggs do best if kept Dry and Humid. So condensation on the box is almost sure to kill the eggs, you want the incubation medium to be Dryer than you think is right. I dont know if you have bred anything before or not. When I used to breed some gecko species the eggs did condense up and I had about a 70% hatch rate on every clutch, well pair, of eggs. I think if it was the same for dwarfs that would be much much lower.

So you want a barely moist incubation medium, and then just leave them too it. Only check the box when you HAVE to, near hatch date. Or better still, put a perpsex window on the lid so you can check if they have hatched without disturbing the incubators internal pressure.


Of course here on our own forum, Paul P and MonitorMad amongst others have had success breeding dwarf monitors, so they might have their own opinions to add : victory:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

I have Pm'ed them both already :2thumb:
I have bred leopard gecko's and they hatched fine, but like you say they did used to have condense build up on the lid!
The incubator i made is quite large, with a massive perspex window on the lid, almost makes the whole lid :lol2:.
I really need to get out and buy another heat mat! i had to use all the spares for the Leo babies :lol2:.

Although i have been looking into those SIM incubation boxes from the US that keeps the eggs raised and no worry of the incubation medium being to wet then. Might have to get a few.


----------



## Chris18

Came across this while on my search for some Ackies to buy 

Pilbara Reptiles: Leucistic Kings Rock Monitor, Monitors

:whistling2:

Varanus kingorum

just thought I'd show you incase anyone was looking for one.

Shame their ackies are £175 each :gasp:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Paul.P needs another Kingorum :whistling2:
Not a bad price either i dont think, these can fetch up to £1000 im sure.


----------



## Chris18

Dean Cheetham said:


> Paul.P needs another Kingorum :whistling2:
> Not a bad price either i dont think, these can fetch up to £1000 im sure.


Well it's certainly out of my price range :gasp:
I think they're very strange looking things anyway :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Chris18 said:


> Well it's certainly out of my price range :gasp:
> I think they're very strange looking things anyway :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Proberly think the same about you :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

If you see them in the flesh they are stunners! i almost stole Paul's :lol2:


----------



## Chris18

Dean Cheetham said:


> If you see them in the flesh they are stunners! i almost stole Paul's :lol2:


:lol2: me too with that price tag 
Are they just pure white or have they got markings?
it's weird, is there any other monitor species which are white like that?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Chris18 said:


> :lol2: me too with that price tag
> Are they just pure white or have they got markings?
> it's weird, is there any other monitor species which are white like that?


 
The majority of the body is white, but they have this most fantastic red/orange colour down their backs.
Its really hard to describe heres a pic instead lol.


----------



## BeardedDee

Thought I'd share what I'd stumbled across, although you may be aware. Beautiful colours and pattern, unlike any ackie I've seen so far :mf_dribble:

It's a pdf, on the cover of a BIAWAK publication

http://varanidae.org/4_3.pdf


----------



## Chris18

Dean Cheetham said:


> The majority of the body is white, but they have this most fantastic red/orange colour down their backs.
> Its really hard to describe heres a pic instead lol.
> image


Wow definitely a strange species
where do they originate from?

And that ackie from the PDF is CRAZY, would love to add it to my collection and breed from it :whistling2:


----------



## BeardedDee

Dean Cheetham said:


> The majority of the body is white, but they have this most fantastic red/orange colour down their backs.
> Its really hard to describe heres a pic instead lol.
> image


Is that Paul_p's lucy kingorum? Seen it before and thought it was here.
Very different as monis go but very pretty : victory:


----------



## Paul P

BeardedDee said:


> Thought I'd share what I'd stumbled across, although you may be aware. Beautiful colours and pattern, unlike any ackie I've seen so far :mf_dribble:
> 
> It's a pdf, on the cover of a BIAWAK publication
> 
> http://varanidae.org/4_3.pdf


They are very well defined yellow akies, Ive seen them being advertised over in Europe, the majority of yellows in the hobby in the UK look washed out in comparison and Ive never come across any anywhere near that vivid on my travels.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

BeardedDee said:


> Is that Paul_p's lucy kingorum? Seen it before and thought it was here.
> Very different as monis go but very pretty : victory:


 
Hi bearded, yup thats Paul's Lucy, doesnt really appeal to me either, not something i would go out of my way to get.
But as stated they are still stunning little moni's :2thumb:
That pic was put up on this thread a few days ago.


----------



## BeardedDee

Paul P said:


> They are very well defined yellow akies, Ive seen them being advertised over in Europe, the majority of yellows in the hobby in the UK look washed out in comparison and Ive never come across any anywhere near that vivid on my travels.


Having only seen varying degrees of colours before, they now appear washed out against UK yellows. Not that I mean any slight to UK ackies af course: victory:
They are very striking :mf_dribble:


----------



## BeardedDee

Dean Cheetham said:


> Hi bearded, yup thats Paul's Lucy, doesnt really appeal to me either, not something i would go out of my way to get.
> But as stated they are still stunning little moni's :2thumb:
> That pic was put up on this thread a few days ago.


Ah, thought so. It jogged my short-term memory :lol2:


----------



## Chris18

Wonder how much an ackie showing that much colour would fetch?
I'm assuming quite abit compared to the average uk one


----------



## alspider

i love the look of the Kingorum as stated a very different look for monitors


----------



## Paul P

Chris18 said:


> Came across this while on my search for some Ackies to buy
> 
> Pilbara Reptiles: Leucistic Kings Rock Monitor, Monitors
> 
> :whistling2:
> 
> Varanus kingorum
> 
> just thought I'd show you incase anyone was looking for one.
> 
> Shame their ackies are £175 each :gasp:


I think you'll find thats why these go for that price, I think the adults came from Germany and are pure yellows.


----------



## monitor mad

alspider said:


> i love the look of the Kingorum as stated a very different look for monitors


 
These iv seen a few times but look so different in a set-up rather than the plastic containers iv seen them in for sale , i dident really think much of them to be honest but how wrong was i :gasp: , they are definatly stunners :no1:


----------



## Paul P

alspider said:


> i love the look of the Kingorum as stated a very different look for monitors


Why thank you, they are an odd looking little thing in this lucy form but the brown form is equally as nice aswell and both forms naturally occur in the wild.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

monitor mad said:


> These iv seen a few times but look so different in a set-up rather than the plastic containers iv seen them in for sale , i dident really think much of them to be honest but how wrong was i :gasp: , they are definatly stunners :no1:


 
Just a little bit wrong :whistling2:


----------



## monitor mad

Dean Cheetham said:


> Just a little bit wrong :whistling2:


 
Totally would be a more apt description :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

monitor mad said:


> Totally would be a more apt description :lol2:


 
haha quite right you are :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Paul P

monitor mad said:


> These iv seen a few times but look so different in a set-up rather than the plastic containers iv seen them in for sale , i dident really think much of them to be honest but how wrong was i :gasp: , they are definatly stunners :no1:


Oh MM, what I would give to see a load in plastic containers, I cant get an adult female for love nor money and really can't afford to buy a group of unsexed in the hope of one turning out female as I just don't have the room ( or money , lol ) anymore. Perhaps you could source one in Hamm and drop it off at mine, just as a gift like :lol2:


----------



## Paul P

Some people know of this site, some don't but worth a look to see some nice dwarfs.

Canadian Coldblood


----------



## BeardedDee

Paul P said:


> Some people know of this site, some don't but worth a look to see some nice dwarfs.
> 
> Canadian Coldblood


Bookmarked!..as you do :no1:


----------



## monitor mad

Paul P said:


> Oh MM, what I would give to see a load in plastic containers, I cant get an adult female for love nor money and really can't afford to buy a group of unsexed in the hope of one turning out female as I just don't have the room ( or money , lol ) anymore. Perhaps you could source one in Hamm and drop it off at mine, just as a gift like :lol2:


:lol2: always the same , you see loads and when you yourself go after them ............................... gone :gasp: , perseverance Paul as we both know is the key ingredient :lol2:


----------



## alspider

wow i like the look of Varanus pilbarensis aswell. i feel soo ordinary only having ackies :whistling2: i also didnt realise the different varietys of dwarf monitors available


----------



## monitor mad

alspider said:


> wow i like the look of Varanus pilbarensis aswell. i feel soo ordinary only having ackies :whistling2: i also didnt realise the different varietys of dwarf monitors available


Pilbra's are quite difficult to get hold of and quite expensive at the moment also one of the best looking of the dwarfs


----------



## Paul P

alspider said:


> wow i like the look of Varanus pilbarensis aswell. i feel soo ordinary only having ackies :whistling2: i also didnt realise the different varietys of dwarf monitors available


It's a definate eye opener isnt it, like you I never new there were so many available, but then when I say available, some are really really hard to get hold of. The Europeans are way out ahead of us it this field but due to their breeding achievements more and more are becoming available in the hobby.


----------



## Paul P

monitor mad said:


> :lol2: always the same , you see loads and when you yourself go after them ............................... gone :gasp: , perseverance Paul as we both know is the key ingredient :lol2:


to true, but always worth it in the end: victory:


----------



## spikemu

Oh how i wish i had more room for a few more of these beauties  would really like a green tree monitor too xD ( their a dwarf species ryt ??) lol 

Ohh news on the taming ackie front !!!! 
Iv got one almost there i can lift him up and he will sit in my hand for a while in the viv xD until he realises its the big hand of doom holding him then he'll do a runner xD lol but were getting there  he doesnt run wen the hand goes in anymore  i figure if i tame 1 the other 2 may follow easier xD lol


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Paul P said:


> Oh MM, what I would give to see a load in plastic containers, I cant get an adult female for love nor money and really can't afford to buy a group of unsexed in the hope of one turning out female as I just don't have the room ( or money , lol ) anymore. Perhaps you could source one in Hamm and drop it off at mine, just as a gift like :lol2:


Im having the same trouble as you bud ive found shed loads of males but no females :devil: 

i want a female first as there more difficult to come across.


----------



## kipperhughes

alspider said:


> i love the look of the Kingorum as stated a very different look for monitors


+1 they just so peculiar looking that makes them stunning, now to save lol :Na_Na_Na_Na: 



Paul P said:


> Some people know of this site, some don't but worth a look to see some nice dwarfs.
> 
> Canadian Coldblood


awesome site deferentially book marked 


Ohh news on the taming ackie front !!!! 
Iv got one almost there i can lift him up and he will sit in my hand for a while in the viv xD until he realises its the big hand of doom holding him then he'll do a runner xD lol but were getting there  he doesnt run wen the hand goes in anymore  i figure if i tame 1 the other 2 may follow easier xD lol [/QUOTE]

glad to see its getting there slowly lol mine let me stroke his head today then looked at me if to say what the hell am i doing!! and ran:lol2:

catching up on the pages i missed and wow i didnt realise there were soo many different varieties of species and that ackie in that pdf is amazing the colours :mf_dribble:
i hope the kimbo breading goes well, will differently take one or two off your hands :no1:

also black tree monitors considered a dwarf species as these are one of my dream lizards 



thought i would take some vids of my ackie having his food ... enjoy :whistling2:


----------



## Paul P

kipperhughes said:


> +1 they just so peculiar looking that makes them stunning, now to save lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> awesome site deferentially book marked
> 
> 
> Ohh news on the taming ackie front !!!!
> Iv got one almost there i can lift him up and he will sit in my hand for a while in the viv xD until he realises its the big hand of doom holding him then he'll do a runner xD lol but were getting there  he doesnt run wen the hand goes in anymore  i figure if i tame 1 the other 2 may follow easier xD lol


glad to see its getting there slowly lol mine let me stroke his head today then looked at me if to say what the hell am i doing!! and ran:lol2:

catching up on the pages i missed and wow i didnt realise there were soo many different varieties of species and that ackie in that pdf is amazing the colours :mf_dribble:
i hope the kimbo breading goes well, will differently take one or two off your hands :no1:

also black tree monitors considered a dwarf species as these are one of my dream lizards 



thought i would take some vids of my ackie having his food ... enjoy :whistling2:


[URL="http://i579.photobucket.com/albums/ss235/kipperhughes/th_707b8215.jpg"]image[/URL]

[URL="http://i579.photobucket.com/albums/ss235/kipperhughes/th_6677bf7c.jpg"]image[/URL][/QUOTE]

Nice vids m8

I don't bother fretting over the taming issue anymore, babies are skittish by nature.
I feed them daily and before you know it they are taking food out of your hand and jumping out the viv in expectation of a feed and will forget them selves and before long they let you pick them up no problem, if you persist in trying to catch them to hold you'll only prolong the process of taming, let them get used to you in their own time. Food wins them over every time : victory:


----------



## spikemu

Paul P said:


> Nice vids m8
> 
> I don't bother fretting over the taming issue anymore, babies are skittish by nature.
> I feed them daily and before you know it they are taking food out of your hand and jumping out the viv in expectation of a feed and will forget them selves and before long they let you pick them up no problem, if you persist in trying to catch them to hold you'll only prolong the process of taming, let them get used to you in their own time. Food wins them over every time : victory:


lol thts kinda wat i do ... i dont go chasing them round .. just hand feed .. and put hand next to them ... then if they look happy ... start stroking them etc xD


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Paul P said:


> Some people know of this site, some don't but worth a look to see some nice dwarfs.
> 
> Canadian Coldblood


Wow, there's so many stunning dwarfies out there! Thanks for sharing this link with us. Definitely adding the link to my favourites! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## luke61188

*ackie fighting???*

over the last week or so my ackies have been acting very strange both the male and the female have been getting on top of each other jiggerling about and this has been going on for a little while.
now today i have seen the pair of them fighting so im a bit confused about this behavour.
if anyone can help me out with this


----------



## Cookaaaaay

woo, lizard section back on.. good to be back on this thread! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## bazza5938

Cookaaaaay said:


> woo, lizard section back on.. good to be back on this thread! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


In other news, my viv and bits for in it arrive tomorrow for my ackies  few more bits and pieces to get, bricks for building up substrate to let them burrow, cables for lights, some wood for climbing, then wait for the lizards themselves next month


----------



## Chris18

bazza5938 said:


> In other news, my viv and bits for in it arrive tomorrow for my ackies  few more bits and pieces to get, bricks for building up substrate to let them burrow, cables for lights, some wood for climbing, then wait for the lizards themselves next month


woooo congrats 
Making the environment for them to live in is just as fun as getting the ackies imo
I always enjoy making up new vivs for things 
how old are you ackies going to be?
I'm sure you will enjoy them as much as everyone else does
get ready for a huge food bill
my ONE goes through 100 locust a week which is about £11 haha

chris


----------



## Cookaaaaay

bazza5938 said:


> In other news, my viv and bits for in it arrive tomorrow for my ackies  few more bits and pieces to get, bricks for building up substrate to let them burrow, cables for lights, some wood for climbing, then wait for the lizards themselves next month


Wooo!
Great stuff!
Make sure you post pics of the setup! :mf_dribble:

Congratulations


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> woooo congrats
> Making the environment for them to live in is just as fun as getting the ackies imo
> I always enjoy making up new vivs for things
> how old are you ackies going to be?
> I'm sure you will enjoy them as much as everyone else does
> get ready for a huge food bill
> my ONE goes through 100 locust a week which is about £11 haha
> 
> chris


100 locusts?!
My ackie doesn't eat that much in a MONTH! :gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> 100 locusts?!
> My ackie doesn't eat that much in a MONTH! :gasp::gasp::gasp:


really?
you're quite lucky then
some days she'll eat 15 locust and 10 mealworms
I think it's because I feed her purely on Locust/mealworms at the minute due to being in abit of money trouble lol


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Chris18 said:


> really?
> you're quite lucky then
> some days she'll eat 15 locust and 10 mealworms
> I think it's because I feed her purely on Locust/mealworms at the minute due to being in abit of money trouble lol


Locusts are one of the most expensive livefood :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> really?
> you're quite lucky then
> some days she'll eat 15 locust and 10 mealworms
> I think it's because I feed her purely on Locust/mealworms at the minute due to being in abit of money trouble lol


haha!
hmm, is my ackie under-eating? :bash:


----------



## Chris18

Dean Cheetham said:


> Locusts are one of the most expensive livefood :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Indeed but imo the least creepy and better nutritional value than crickets and my mum wont let me have a roach colony :whip:
I can handle crickets but the large ones make me heave they're just disgusting
but then again adult locust are hugeeeee!


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> haha!
> hmm, is my ackie under-eating? :bash:


Naaa probably not lol
maybe it's the age?
she's started eating every other day most the time now so her intake has slowly going down luckily


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Chris18 said:


> Indeed but imo the least creepy and better nutritional value than crickets and my mum wont let me have a roach colony :whip:
> I can handle crickets but the large ones make me heave they're just disgusting
> but then again adult locust are hugeeeee!


 
I just shake a few out the tub at a time and once they get eaten add more then you dont have to touch them :devil:


----------



## alspider

i been re-doing my viv.Ive added the trelasing on the back and left wall,added a retaining wall out of trelasing and backfilled with soil/sand mix so i can get more depth,moved the log across the middle to a better place and added more bits of bark ect. Im bored now though :lolsign:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dean Cheetham

alspider said:


> i been re-doing my viv.Ive added the trelasing on the back and left wall,added a retaining wall out of trelasing and backfilled with soil/sand mix so i can get more depth,moved the log across the middle to a better place and added more bits of bark ect. Im bored now though :lolsign:
> 
> [URL="http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/8755/imag0334k.th.jpg"]image[/URL]
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Looks great mate, i was going to add trelis to my ackie viv but then i just put a second shelf in, much more space for them instead of something to climb :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

Dean Cheetham said:


> Looks great mate, i was going to add trelis to my ackie viv but then i just put a second shelf in, much more space for them instead of something to climb :2thumb:


Hello mate,

I've seen the shelf a few times and was wondering how you attached the shelf?
I'm really not good at DIY :banghead:


----------



## Indicus

Heres a pic of my female timor, calmed down a bit, can go and change water without them going crazy now


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Chris18 said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> I've seen the shelf a few times and was wondering how you attached the shelf?
> I'm really not good at DIY :banghead:


 
Just used a couple of L brackets on the underneath, that way they cant catch themselves on it :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Indicus said:


> Heres a pic of my female timor, calmed down a bit, can go and change water without them going crazy now
> 
> image


 
Ahh lovely moni mate :2thumb:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Indicus said:


> Heres a pic of my female timor, calmed down a bit, can go and change water without them going crazy now
> 
> image


gorgeous timor! :mf_dribble:
Do they tame down easily?


----------



## alspider

Dean Cheetham said:


> Looks great mate, i was going to add trelis to my ackie viv but then i just put a second shelf in, much more space for them instead of something to climb :2thumb:


hmm.. i was thinking of doing that aswell to be honest as the trelis hardly takes up any space. do you have any pics of your shelf ?


----------



## Chris18

Indicus said:


> Heres a pic of my female timor, calmed down a bit, can go and change water without them going crazy now
> 
> image


Gorgeous, I'd love a timor one day :2thumb: 

and cheers dean I will look into adding one in the future maybe


----------



## Dean Cheetham

alspider said:


> hmm.. i was thinking of doing that aswell to be honest as the trelis hardly takes up any space. do you have any pics of your shelf ?


I do, Here it is, ignore the fact its pissed :lol2: couldnt hold the shelf,level and a screw driver :whistling2:

Without the shelf.









With the shelf and alot more room


----------



## luke61188

over the last week or so my ackies have been acting very strange both the male and the female have been getting on top of each other jiggerling about and this has been going on for a little while.
now today i have seen the pair of them fighting so im a bit confused about this behavour.
if anyone can help me out with this


----------



## Paul P

luke61188 said:


> over the last week or so my ackies have been acting very strange both the male and the female have been getting on top of each other jiggerling about and this has been going on for a little while.
> now today i have seen the pair of them fighting so im a bit confused about this behavour.
> if anyone can help me out with this


Have you any good pictures of their heads, first we should determine their sexes, how old are they? By fighting do you mean just one pining they other to the ground or actually biting one another?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

It sounds like breeding behaviour the "jigging" part anyway.
They can look quite aggressive when trying to mate.
Is he biting her neck? (please describe how he acts towards her)
I think your best bet would be to PM whosethedaddy as these were his if i remember rightly?
He knows thier personalities better then any one, he could probably shed some light on it.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Paul P said:


> Have you any good pictures of their heads, first we should determine their sexes, how old are they? By fighting do you mean just one pining they other to the ground or actually biting one another?


 
Think they were whosethedaddy adults mate. Male/Female


----------



## Chuckwalla

Hiya All
This is gonna take me a while to catch up (stop bloody posting will ya):lol2: Some great piccies, & post going on. :no1:


----------



## Chris18

Few pictures 

The setup



















inhabitant










Grown a bit since the picture but she's sleeping atm 
hope you all enjoy


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Chris18 said:


> Few pictures
> 
> The setup
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> inhabitant
> 
> image
> 
> Grown a bit since the picture but she's sleeping atm
> hope you all enjoy


Hi mate have you got Uv in there? or is it a MVB bulb?
Noticed the wire hanging down in the pic :lol2:


----------



## Chris18

Took it out for the picture :blush:
sometimes it gives the pictures a stupid ugly tint or over exposes a huge area of the photo


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Chris18 said:


> Took it out for the picture :blush:
> sometimes it gives the pictures a stupid ugly tint or over exposes a huge area of the photo


 
See why didnt i ever think of this? :bash: :blush:


----------



## Chris18

Dean Cheetham said:


> See why didnt i ever think of this? :bash: :blush:


:lol2::lol2:
It's because once upon a time (2 years ago) I was a photography student
now I cannot look at another photo without noticing stupid little things lol
it's a curse but also very useful


----------



## bazza5938

Chris18 said:


> woooo congrats
> Making the environment for them to live in is just as fun as getting the ackies imo
> I always enjoy making up new vivs for things
> how old are you ackies going to be?
> I'm sure you will enjoy them as much as everyone else does
> get ready for a huge food bill
> my ONE goes through 100 locust a week which is about £11 haha
> 
> chris


They were born in may, waiting for lndexotics to send me some more pics of them, and they're eating crix, hoppers and pinkies at the mo, so hopefully a pinkie each a week one week, and egg the next alternating will help keep them fed.

on a side note, surrey pet supplies have vivexotic ex48s for less than 80 quid at the mo if antigens in need  (since it's what I have coming)


----------



## luke61188

yea they was from whosthedaddy il have to give him a pm.
i know mating with most reps is fairly aggressive, but from what i saw he had his mouth around her body/arm and they were rolling upside down if that helps.
next time i see it happening i will try and get a video or some pics.


----------



## Paul P

luke61188 said:


> yea they was from whosthedaddy il have to give him a pm.
> i know mating with most reps is fairly aggressive, but from what i saw he had his mouth around her body/arm and they were rolling upside down if that helps.
> next time i see it happening i will try and get a video or some pics.


Mating is not at all agressive, the male does bite the back of the females neck though, but only to secure a hold on her. Once in the mating position he normally lets go and both will lay quite happily together. What you are describing is a dominance issue and the minute they start rolling with limbs or digits in their mouths is when its time to maybe seperate them for awhile as its only a matter of time before one either loses a limb ,foot or some digits. Watch them and if it persists then seperate, It may just be a battle of wills however and hopefully it will quickly subside and harmony will resume.


----------



## Indicus

Dean Cheetham said:


> Ahh lovely moni mate :2thumb:





Cookaaaaay said:


> gorgeous timor! :mf_dribble:
> Do they tame down easily?





Chris18 said:


> Gorgeous, I'd love a timor one day :2thumb:
> 
> and cheers dean I will look into adding one in the future maybe



Thanks..

They do calm down fairly well but most will never calm down to say ackie temperment.

I've heard people refering to them as mini niles.

Mine will scratch and bite, huff and puff and use there tails but you get use to it pretty quickly


----------



## Paul P

Indicus said:


> Heres a pic of my female timor, calmed down a bit, can go and change water without them going crazy now
> 
> image


Nice to see something a litte different, anymore pics?


----------



## NightGecko

Paul P said:


> On this note I thought I would add something alittle different by way of a few of the other dwarfs available to the hobby, fed them all egg this morning so an ideal time to snap a pic or 2
> 
> First up a Caudo, a shy little species in comparison to the ackie, possibly one of the smallest monitors available, spends most of the time in low bushes and trees.
> image
> 
> A real favourite of mine are the Gilleni, absolute gems and so so tame
> image
> 
> image
> 
> A must in every monitor collection, the Kimberly - a tail with a monitor on the end ,lol
> image
> 
> The lucy Kingorum, come in 2 natural colour forms brown or white/pink
> image
> 
> And last up , probably my most interactive monitors the Storri, even easier to handle than the ackies and far more outgoing little animals
> image


 
Hiya Paul, gorgeous one and all and just the collection I am aiming for (oh but plus the peacocks and freckleds) :no1:


----------



## monitor mad

Indicus said:


> Heres a pic of my female timor, calmed down a bit, can go and change water without them going crazy now
> 
> image


 
Very Nice , they are great little monitors once they settle down :2thumb:


----------



## kipperhughes

ooo some nice pics of vivs giving me some ideas for when i do my viv clean end of the month


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> Few pictures
> 
> The setup
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> inhabitant
> 
> image
> 
> Grown a bit since the picture but she's sleeping atm
> hope you all enjoy


I really really really like your setup! :mf_dribble::no1:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> Few pictures
> 
> The setup
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> inhabitant
> 
> image
> 
> Grown a bit since the picture but she's sleeping atm
> hope you all enjoy


I really really really like your setup! :mf_dribble::no1:


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> I really really really like your setup! :mf_dribble::no1:



awww cheers
it isn't anything special like some of the other ones you see on here but it certainly does it's job :lol2:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> awww cheers
> it isn't anything special like some of the other ones you see on here but it certainly does it's job :lol2:


:lol2:

I think it's one of the best. It looks simple, not over the top with decoration and it's nice and spacious. And like you said, it does its job.:2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I think it's one of the best. It looks simple, not over the top with decoration and it's nice and spacious. And like you said, it does its job.:2thumb:


Yeh,
it has multiple places to hide/jam inbetween
different place/temperatures to bask at and some space to dig (she doesn't)
I've seen people use retes stacks though and they are really good so I could improve it by getting one of them or adding a ledge for even more space


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> Yeh,
> it has multiple places to hide/jam inbetween
> different place/temperatures to bask at and some space to dig (she doesn't)
> I've seen people use retes stacks though and they are really good so I could improve it by getting one of them or adding a ledge for even more space


haha! 
I want a retes stack! ..but I really cba to make one!


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> haha!
> I want a retes stack! ..but I really cba to make one!


I'm the same lol
and no good at DIY anyway
and personally I don't think they look the best lol
they are useful as a good temp regulator but I think what I have is enough of a temp range to do the job and looks nice too


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> I'm the same lol
> and no good at DIY anyway
> and personally I don't think they look the best lol
> they are useful as a good temp regulator but I think what I have is enough of a temp range to do the job and looks nice too


haha! I'm crap it diy too! 
I think they look quite good, tbh. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> haha! I'm crap it diy too!
> I think they look quite good, tbh. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Each to there own :lol2:
How's your ackie doing mate?


----------



## Whosthedaddy

luke61188 said:


> yea they was from whosthedaddy il have to give him a pm.
> i know mating with most reps is fairly aggressive, but from what i saw he had his mouth around her body/arm and they were rolling upside down if that helps.
> next time i see it happening i will try and get a video or some pics.


To be fair the only times they had any sort of issue was when food was sparse.


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> Each to there own :lol2:
> How's your ackie doing mate?


:lol2:
My ackie is doing great, thanks. :2thumb: (touch wood, don't want to jinx it :Na_Na_Na_Na.

How about yours?: victory:


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> :lol2:
> My ackie is doing great, thanks. :2thumb: (touch wood, don't want to jinx it :Na_Na_Na_Na.
> 
> How about yours?: victory:


She's doing ok
She's coming out less often, being less active and going to her 'bed' earlier now. I can only assume this is down to her being able to sense it's winter outside
her appetite seems to be ok still though so all is good 
I've just purchased 75 adult locust so I'm waiting for them to lay me some lovely free food for all my reps and then she can eat to her hearts content without me worrying about running out :lol2:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> She's doing ok
> She's coming out less often, being less active and going to her 'bed' earlier now. I can only assume this is down to her being able to sense it's winter outside
> her appetite seems to be ok still though so all is good
> I've just purchased 75 adult locust so I'm waiting for them to lay me some lovely free food for all my reps and then she can eat to her hearts content without me worrying about running out :lol2:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## bumbleyjoe

Wow that was a lot of posts to catch up on! Some nice photos recently! havent seen my 2 ackies for the last couple of days as i have been so busy  

Tho on happier news i have started building my boscs 8x4x4 viv! its HUGE! :2thumb:


----------



## spikemu

i just managed to pick one of the ackies up without him running away straight away XD YAY !!!! 

lol the other 2 went and hid tho  ... but aslong as i can pick 1 up im happy  lol 

im really thinking of adding to the collection when i get the 6 foot tho  ... would they all be comfortable if i introduced another 2 in a 6 foot viv ???? 

so tht would be 5 in a 6 x 2 x 2 ish viv  or would tht be over doing it ??? lol


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Just had the loft converted in my house!
I moved all my stuff up today, getting my ackie's vivarium up there was horrendous! :lol2:
I can't help but notice a big empty space! I wonder what I could put there?! :lol2: Another vivarium? I WISH! I'm not allowed another reptile! :bash: gutted!


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> Just had the loft converted in my house!
> I moved all my stuff up today, getting my ackie's vivarium up there was horrendous! :lol2:
> I can't help but notice a big empty space! I wonder what I could put there?! :lol2: Another vivarium? I WISH! I'm not allowed another reptile! :bash: gutted!


:lol2: I bet it was a nightmare moving it :gasp: mine was bad enough going up one flight of stairs lol
My mum said once upon a time I was only allowed one lizard
and well here I am now with so many more animals lol
I guess my mum is a push over though, she's angry at first then gets over it because she realises there isn't anything she can do and doesnt go in my room anyway so they dont bother her
I do feel guilty about getting pets behind her back though, but the addiction is worse than the guilt
Maybe you should remind her that you're using your money on lizards instead of drugs :lol2:
or maybe just get another ackie in the same viv and be like noo they're the same one just moving very fast in to another spot :lol2:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> :lol2: I bet it was a nightmare moving it :gasp: mine was bad enough going up one flight of stairs lol
> My mum said once upon a time I was only allowed one lizard
> and well here I am now with so many more animals lol
> I guess my mum is a push over though, she's angry at first then gets over it because she realises there isn't anything she can do and doesnt go in my room anyway so they dont bother her
> I do feel guilty about getting pets behind her back though, but the addiction is worse than the guilt
> Maybe you should remind her that you're using your money on lizards instead of drugs :lol2:
> or maybe just get another ackie in the same viv and be like noo they're the same one just moving very fast in to another spot :lol2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::no1:

I'd love to get another ackie to keep my ackie company!
I might ask my parents for an invert? or a tarantula. A tarantula would be uber cool! :no1: Scared stiff of them, but y'know. :lol2:


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::no1:
> 
> I'd love to get another ackie to keep my ackie company!
> I might ask my parents for an invert? or a tarantula. A tarantula would be uber cool! :no1: Scared stiff of them, but y'know. :lol2:


Same, i'm on the hunt for a few but it's abit awkward, they're either too big/small old/young or too expensive :lol2:
Me and my mum are terrified of spiders so no tarantula's in my house but I do have a scorpion she doesnt even know (or want to know about probably) :whistling2:
I'd recommend a praying mantis, they're really cool and can be keot in them small plastic sweet jars and are amazing to watch hunt and move, tarantula's are known for doing sweet f all lol


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> Same, i'm on the hunt for a few but it's abit awkward, they're either too big/small old/young or too expensive :lol2:
> Me and my mum are terrified of spiders so no tarantula's in my house but I do have a scorpion she doesnt even know (or want to know about probably) :whistling2:
> I'd recommend a praying mantis, they're really cool and can be keot in them small plastic sweet jars and are amazing to watch hunt and move, tarantula's are known for doing sweet f all lol


:lol2:

Mantids are beautiful.
Do tarantulas and stuff need heat?


----------



## amiz

Ohhhh this is a monitor thread no bugs allowed lol. Well u could always trade with ur mum and say u won't get a spider if u could have another ackie.


----------



## Cookaaaaay

amiz said:


> Ohhhh this is a monitor thread no bugs allowed lol. Well u could always trade with ur mum and say u won't get a spider if u could have another ackie.


:lol2:

Well, that'd be a good idea if I was actually allowed to get a spider!


----------



## amiz

It's called improvitaton tell her it just turned up and u had to recue it


----------



## beardie hunter

Ive just seen a couple of care sheets saying its not necessary for u.v for ackies,is this right?i assumed all active diurnal lizards need uv???


----------



## Chris18

beardie hunter said:


> Ive just seen a couple of care sheets saying its not necessary for u.v for ackies,is this right?i assumed all active diurnal lizards need uv???


I've heard a lot of people and caresheet say that
it's obviously wrong
why would monitors be left out from the rule, god knows
especially because they're larger so need more imo


----------



## beardie hunter

ThAts what i thought,strange


----------



## Chris18

beardie hunter said:


> ThAts what i thought,strange


Then again i've heard of people in america doing it
but that's only because in the summer they let their monitors out for ages in the days because obviously it's so warm there and they get natural UV and then in the night they just stick them in with heat and no UV so maybe that's why?
just a thought


----------



## beardie hunter

Ye makes sense,prob written by usa /ozzies


----------



## kipperhughes

either way its better to be safe than sorry


----------



## kipperhughes

on another note are black tree monitors considered dwarf monitors?


----------



## Cookaaaaay

amiz said:


> It's called improvitaton tell her it just turned up and u had to recue it


:lol2::lol2:
I might try this 



kipperhughes said:


> either way its better to be safe than sorry


Agreed.


----------



## BeardedDee

kipperhughes said:


> on another note are black tree monitors considered dwarf monitors?


I'd like to know aswell, as they're from a different subgenus and not odatria but at the same time, look to be a small to medium monitor:hmm:


----------



## kipperhughes

BeardedDee said:


> I'd like to know aswell, as they're from a different subgenus and not odatria but at the same time, look to be a small to medium monitor:hmm:


yeah always wanted to know, they one of my dream lizards think they are just fascinating and beautiful


----------



## NightGecko

Both vivs are 4x2x2 same as the Kimberly. What you think...


The View after the first 3 hours of manoevering heavy stuff on my own...










Freckles new viv all decor'd out:





























And the lad happy in his new home....





























Storms new setup once finished, he is hiding under one of the logs:






























I will eventually move these two & my Kimberly up into larger vivs once paired (I'm thinking 4' x 4' x 2.5') as they are the arboreal and larger of the dwarfs, and then use these three 4x2x2's on top of those bigger vivs for hopefully a pair of gilleni, pilbarensis & something else small but special.

: victory:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Looking great NG! :2thumb:
Im liking your style of thinking :lol2:
I would stick a pair of reds or Storr's in the left over viv : victory:


----------



## Barlow

Hi all. Thought I'd share my Peacock monitors and their enclosure with you all. They are from the same clutch as NightGeckos and I'm 90% sure they are a pair as they have been candled and one is approx 3" larger than the other and a lot stockier. They feed really well on crickets, pinkies and roaches.


----------



## Cookaaaaay

NightGecko said:


> Both vivs are 4x2x2 same as the Kimberly. What you think...
> 
> 
> The View after the first 3 hours of manoevering heavy stuff on my own...
> 
> image
> 
> Freckles new viv all decor'd out:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> And the lad happy in his new home....
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Storms new setup once finished, he is hiding under one of the logs:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> I will eventually move these two & my Kimberly up into larger vivs once paired (I'm thinking 4' x 4' x 2.5') as they are the arboreal and larger of the dwarfs, and then use these three 4x2x2's on top of those bigger vivs for hopefully a pair of gilleni, pilbarensis & something else small but special.
> 
> : victory:


They look great! :notworthy:



Barlow said:


> Hi all. Thought I'd share my Peacock monitors and their enclosure with you all. They are from the same clutch as NightGeckos and I'm 90% sure they are a pair as they have been candled and one is approx 3" larger than the other and a lot stockier. They feed really well on crickets, pinkies and roaches.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image


Beautiful peacock's! :mf_dribble:


----------



## NightGecko

Dean Cheetham said:


> Looking great NG! :2thumb:
> Im liking your style of thinking :lol2:
> I would stick a pair of reds or Storr's in the left over viv : victory:


Cheers Dean, I would consider Storri Storri but money depending I'd like something a little more special, along the lines of what Paul P has aquired :whistling2:



Barlow said:


> Hi all. Thought I'd share my Peacock monitors and their enclosure with you all. They are from the same clutch as NightGeckos and I'm 90% sure they are a pair as they have been candled and one is approx 3" larger than the other and a lot stockier. They feed really well on crickets, pinkies and roaches.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
Nice cocks mate! :lol2:

Must be Storms little brother and sister looks about the same size, what size is the viv?

I've just moved Storm into a 4x2x2 and filled it with apple tree branches bit like yours : victory:


----------



## bumbleyjoe

NightGecko said:


> Both vivs are 4x2x2 same as the Kimberly. What you think...
> 
> 
> The View after the first 3 hours of manoevering heavy stuff on my own...
> 
> image
> 
> Freckles new viv all decor'd out:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> And the lad happy in his new home....
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Storms new setup once finished, he is hiding under one of the logs:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> I will eventually move these two & my Kimberly up into larger vivs once paired (I'm thinking 4' x 4' x 2.5') as they are the arboreal and larger of the dwarfs, and then use these three 4x2x2's on top of those bigger vivs for hopefully a pair of gilleni, pilbarensis & something else small but special.
> 
> : victory:


 
Looking good Jase! Wasnt sure about the black on first glance but i think it looks good! I think its just everyone is used to wood effect, so black is abit different! The decor looks great too!


----------



## Cam1

Nice pictures everybody.
I was just wondering how much does an Ackie cost?


----------



## Chris18

Cam1 said:


> Nice pictures everybody.
> I was just wondering how much does an Ackie cost?


Unsexed hatchlings you're looking at £75 maybe abit more
sexed sub/adults £100 and up
Really bright coloured individuals can go for £175
Red ackies can go for £200+ if you can find them
Best bought in multiples as most people will do it cheaper
although these are only rough prices and not set in stone
it's what you are willing to pay or what the breeder thinks they're worth
hope this helps abit


----------



## Cam1

Ok, thx


----------



## Barlow

Nice cocks mate! :lol2:

Must be Storms little brother and sister looks about the same size, what size is the viv?

I've just moved Storm into a 4x2x2 and filled it with apple tree branches bit like yours : victory:[/QUOTE]

Your viv looks sweet mate. Mine is a 6.6'x 4'x 2.5'. The males getting a lot braver too. He'll let me touch his tail a little:whistling2: if I catch him basking but he scarpers as soon as I go for the body. The female's still really shy. They've grown a lot since I got them but it took me a long time to get them on pinkies.


----------



## Cookaaaaay

This thread is a lot more quiet than it used to be! :gasp::hmm:


----------



## BeardedDee

Cookaaaaay said:


> This thread is a lot more quiet than it used to be! :gasp::hmm:


Slowing down for winter maybe? :whistling2:
Still here in the background though, absorbing everything posted :2thumb:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

BeardedDee said:


> Slowing down for winter maybe? :whistling2:
> Still here in the background though, absorbing everything posted :2thumb:


:lol2::no1:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

I got more pic's :mf_dribble:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Starting With Ronnie. (Female)
























Then is Reggie (Male)
































Then Billy








































Could get pic's of cindell


----------



## Chris18

Dean Cheetham said:


> Starting With Ronnie. (Female)
> image
> image
> image
> Then is Reggie (Male)
> image
> image
> image
> image
> Then Billy
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> Could get pic's of cindell


Hello mate,

Noticed both your ackies have shed on the end of their tails and mine has this also and it doesn't seem to really be coming off and it has been there quite a while. Do you find yours comes off?
cheers


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Chris18 said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> Noticed both your ackies have shed on the end of their tails and mine has this also and it doesn't seem to really be coming off and it has been there quite a while. Do you find yours comes off?
> cheers


 
Hi mate i just bath them and it does slowly come off.
I pick at it :devil:


----------



## Chris18

Thanks

I've bathed her 3 times now and only minute bits have come off so i've increased humidity quite a lot and started using cotton buds to wipe over it now and again
it's deff the must stubborn bit of shed i've ever seen :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Chris18 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I've bathed her 3 times now and only minute bits have come off so i've increased humidity quite a lot and started using cotton buds to wipe over it now and again
> it's deff the must stubborn bit of shed i've ever seen :lol2:


That it is matey :devil:
Cant get it off for :censor: :lol2:
Cant believe how fast they growing :flrt:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Dean Cheetham said:


> Starting With Ronnie. (Female)
> image
> image
> image
> Then is Reggie (Male)
> image
> image
> image
> image
> Then Billy
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> Could get pic's of cindell


Great pics!
Beautiful dwarfies. :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:



Chris18 said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> Noticed both your ackies have shed on the end of their tails and mine has this also and it doesn't seem to really be coming off and it has been there quite a while. Do you find yours comes off?
> cheers


I also have this problem.
I try and pick the skin off too, I sometimes can't help myself.:Na_Na_Na_Na:
I only do little bits though, don't want to hurt him/her. :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

I was just 'inspecting' my ackie and she has 2 or 3 toes missing on the back left foot  that's disappointing but she seems to do fine without them so it isn't all bad I suppose, just a shame really


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> I was just 'inspecting' my ackie and she has 2 or 3 toes missing on the back left foot  that's disappointing but she seems to do fine without them so it isn't all bad I suppose, just a shame really


Yeah, my ackie has toes missing too. 
You can see the missing toes on the pic in my sig.

But, like you said, it's good to see that it doesn't really effect them. : victory:


----------



## Chris18

sorry I meant toe nails, my bad
but one of the toes does appear abit short
I'm guessing it happens when they're together as large hatchling groups?
if so when I breed I'll only have small groups of around 3 if that's the case to lessen the chance of it happening


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Chris18 said:


> I was just 'inspecting' my ackie and she has 2 or 3 toes missing on the back left foot  that's disappointing but she seems to do fine without them so it isn't all bad I suppose, just a shame really


it isnt it matey two of my ackie are missing the same toe. 

As for the end of the tail ive noticed its a right pig to shed i think its the way the spines are. They shed from the fron backwards and get stuck


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Cookaaaaay said:


> Great pics!
> Beautiful dwarfies. :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


 
Thanks Cookaaaay :2thumb:


----------



## spikemu

OMG !!!! .... i looked at my ackies after a day of doing notheuing with them  ( i was out b4 their lights were on and back bafter lights out) 

and MY GAWD ... they looked HUUUUUGE !!! 
seriously bigger ythen i remember them being b4 xD .... and i can now pick up one XD EEEEEEEEEEEEEEE he seemed pretty contenet to sit in my hand for at least a minute or two XD .... was soooooo tempted to get him out the viv .. but i myt hold him in the viv a few more times 1st  lol  


alll you guys ...your ackies ... kims ... and cocks (BWAHAHAHHA xD) ...and all other dwarfies .. loook ....... AWESUM !!!!! 
im REALLLY wanting to expand my collection lol 


thats why im really condsiddering adding a few more ackies to my collection when i get the 6 foot viv  ... wat do you giuys think ??? i was thinking maybe getting 2 more females or sumin  

would 5 ackies be happy in a 6 foot viv ???????


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> sorry I meant toe nails, my bad
> but one of the toes does appear abit short
> I'm guessing it happens when they're together as large hatchling groups?
> if so when I breed I'll only have small groups of around 3 if that's the case to lessen the chance of it happening


ohhh :blush:
haha, well you're lucky then!


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> ohhh :blush:
> haha, well you're lucky then!


Yes I suppose :gasp:
Just gave her it's first pinky, didnt even have time for pictures due to it being gone within seconds lol
It will now turn into one a week now I know she likes them :lol2:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> Yes I suppose :gasp:
> Just gave her it's first pinky, didnt even have time for pictures due to it being gone within seconds lol
> It will now turn into one a week now I know she likes them :lol2:


:lol2:
Make sure you get pics next time!


----------



## Paul P

Dean Cheetham said:


> Starting With Ronnie. (Female)
> image
> image
> image
> Then is Reggie (Male)
> image
> image
> image
> image
> Then Billy
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> Could get pic's of cindell


Dean I can't believe how quick those ackies have grown, your doing a great job with them : victory:

Here she is at last, finally found my female Kingorum, pick her up on the 13th of December, just hope my male finds her as pretty as I do ,lol, just my luck i'll have the only gay male kingorum known to man.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Paul P said:


> Dean I can't believe how quick those ackies have grown, your doing a great job with them : victory:
> 
> Here she is at last, finally found my female Kingorum, pick her up on the 13th of December, just hope my male finds her as pretty as I do ,lol, just my luck i'll have the only gay male kingorum known to man.
> 
> image


Stick me down for a baby :whistling2:


----------



## bumbleyjoe

Paul P said:


> Dean I can't believe how quick those ackies have grown, your doing a great job with them : victory:
> 
> Here she is at last, finally found my female Kingorum, pick her up on the 13th of December, just hope my male finds her as pretty as I do ,lol, just my luck i'll have the only gay male kingorum known to man.
> 
> image


 
Gorgeous! Congrats on finding her!!!


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Paul P said:


> Here she is at last, finally found my female Kingorum, pick her up on the 13th of December, just hope my male finds her as pretty as I do ,lol, just my luck i'll have the only gay male kingorum known to man.
> 
> image


:lol2:
She's beautiful, congrats! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Paul P

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Stick me down for a baby :whistling2:


Well shes a proven female Shane so im hoping for some sort of result in the spring, so watch this space :2thumb:



bumbleyjoe said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats on finding her!!!


Thanks



Cookaaaaay said:


> :lol2:
> She's beautiful, congrats! :mf_dribble:


That she is, very pretty little thing, I think theyll make a lovely couple : victory:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Paul P said:


> That she is, very pretty little thing, I think theyll make a lovely couple : victory:


They sure will! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Paul P said:


> Dean I can't believe how quick those ackies have grown, your doing a great job with them : victory:
> 
> Here she is at last, finally found my female Kingorum, pick her up on the 13th of December, just hope my male finds her as pretty as I do ,lol, just my luck i'll have the only gay male kingorum known to man.
> 
> image


Ahh thanks Paul, i really appreciate those comments coming from the dwarf guru :2thumb: they are fantastic the female is finally shedding ok now, her pattern really is showing now! but the male is the most friendliest ackie i have come across and as for his markings they are just beautiful, so deep and intense!
Not doing a bad job on them considering they were my first moni's
I think they will always be my favorite!
Female kingorum is absolutely cracking mate, well done and best of luck with them next year. :thumb:
Guessing a proven female cost you a pretty penny :roll2:


----------



## Cam1

Im thinking of getting an Ackie but what would i need for it ?
Wht size viv and heat source?
Plz pm me.


----------



## Chris18

Cam1 said:


> Im thinking of getting an Ackie but what would i need for it ?
> Wht size viv and heat source?
> Plz pm me.


Why pm?
Other people won't be able to read and learn then :lol2:
You'll need a minimum of a 3x2x2 viv (4x2x2 is preferred) or bigger
A basking light and dimmer thermostat
Maybe a ceramic with pulse thermostat (depends on how cold your house is)
Arcadia d3+ 12% UVB bulb is the best but 10% is defiantly acceptable
Basking rocks, slate tiles or retes stack
Stuff to climb on/over and wedge themselves under
A mix of sand and soil for substrate (deeper the better as they're a burrowing species)
And plenty of food 
that's about it (i think)
ofcourse you can add little bits and bobs to suit your needs also e.g. backgrounds 
hope this helps and people will add anything I've missed


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> Why pm?
> Other people won't be able to read and learn then :lol2:
> You'll need a minimum of a 3x2x2 viv (4x2x2 is preferred) or bigger
> A basking light and dimmer thermostat
> Maybe a ceramic with pulse thermostat (depends on how cold your house is)
> Basking rocks, slate tiles or retes stack
> Stuff to climb on/over and wedge themselves under
> A mix of sand and soil for substrate (deeper the better as they're a burrowing species)
> And plenty of food
> that's about it (i think)
> ofcourse you can add little bits and bobs to suit your needs also e.g. backgrounds
> hope this helps and people will add anything I've missed


and a 10.0/10% uvb tube! 

oh, and personally.. I'd say 4x2x2 is a minimum. But that's just my opinion. haha.


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> and a 10.0/10% uvb tube!
> 
> oh, and personally.. I'd say 4x2x2 is a minimum. But that's just my opinion. haha.


I just edited that in just before you posted :blush:
and I think Paul P said he keeps some of his in a 3x2x2 (I could be falsely accusing lol)
I'd defiantly keep no more than one in a 3x2x2 knowing how active they are


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> Why pm?
> Other people won't be able to read and learn then :lol2:
> You'll need a minimum of a 3x2x2 viv (4x2x2 is preferred) or bigger
> A basking light and dimmer thermostat
> Maybe a ceramic with pulse thermostat (depends on how cold your house is)
> Arcadia d3+ 12% UVB bulb is the best but 10% is defiantly acceptable
> Basking rocks, slate tiles or retes stack
> Stuff to climb on/over and wedge themselves under
> A mix of sand and soil for substrate (deeper the better as they're a burrowing species)
> And plenty of food
> that's about it (i think)
> ofcourse you can add little bits and bobs to suit your needs also e.g. backgrounds
> hope this helps and people will add anything I've missed





Chris18 said:


> I just edited that in just before you posted :blush:
> and I think Paul P said he keeps some of his in a 3x2x2 (I could be falsely accusing lol)
> I'd defiantly keep no more than one in a 3x2x2 knowing how active they are


:lol2:

Just because Paul keeps his in a 3x2x2, doesn't mean it's right! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
Probably is right, because we are talking about the dwarfie expert here , but just because somebody else is doing it, it doesn't mean it's right. 

I wouldn't even keep one in a 3x2x2.. if I had the money, I'd move mine into a 5x2x2.


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Just because Paul keeps his in a 3x2x2, doesn't mean it's right! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> Probably is right, because we are talking about the dwarfie expert here , but just because somebody else is doing it, it doesn't mean it's right.
> 
> I wouldn't even keep one in a 3x2x2.. if I had the money, I'd move mine into a 5x2x2.


I wasn't agreeing because Paul P says (if he even did) I was merely using it as a reference to another experienced keeper doing it.
I myself would keep 1 in a 3x2x2 if that's the only space I had available
Mine has a 4x2x2 but all he uses it for is walking further to the basking spot which he sits under all day and then every now and again he has a run around so i'm sure if he lost a foot of running space he wouldn't suffer too much 
but like you said, it's just my opinion 
And yes If I had the money and space I'd move mine to a 6x2x2 when I get a trio but somethings aren't possible with limited space and money lol
I do intend on rearranging my room and trying to squeeze a 5x2x2 in there in the near future


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> I wasn't agreeing because Paul P says (if he even did) I was merely using it as a reference to another experienced keeper doing it.
> I myself would keep 1 in a 3x2x2 if that's the only space I had available
> Mine has a 4x2x2 but all he uses it for is walking further to the basking spot which he sits under all day and then every now and again he has a run around so i'm sure if he lost a foot of running space he wouldn't suffer too much
> but like you said, it's just my opinion
> And yes If I had the money and space I'd move mine to a 6x2x2 when I get a trio but somethings aren't possible with limited space and money lol
> I do intend on rearranging my room and trying to squeeze a 5x2x2 in there in the near future


:lol2:

Mine's the opposite of yours, she goes all over... mine's more of an athlete than a sunbather :lol2:


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Mine's the opposite of yours, she goes all over... mine's more of an athlete than a sunbather :lol2:


Wana swap ?
When food is in question it's another matter all together though :lol2:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> Wana swap ?
> When food is in question it's another matter all together though :lol2:


erm, nah mate. 

haha! yeah, I bet it is. Ferocious little hunters. :mf_dribble:
It's quite weird when they hunt, one second they're just sitting there and then a second later they've sprinted off at 100mph after a cricket! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
Love it.


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> erm, nah mate.
> 
> haha! yeah, I bet it is. Ferocious little hunters. :mf_dribble:
> It's quite weird when they hunt, one second they're just sitting there and then a second later they've sprinted off at 100mph after a cricket! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> Love it.


damn 

Yes they run so fast with them stumpy out of proportion legs bless them :gasp:
but if startled mine will run so fast it'll end up face palming into the wall -.-
it's why I'm scared to let mine wonder around my room because there is so many things to wedge under in my room and they can make a dash for them any second and also there is a slight gap under my door which she has squeezed through before :whip: sly git :lol2: so now I should a tshirt in the gap to make sure if she escapes she is definitely in the room


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Paul doesnt keep any Lizard in anything smaller then a 4x2x2 unless they are new hatchlings then they like the smaller enviroment.
although a few of his vivs might not be 2ft deep cant remember.
Just thought i would clear that up for ya'll :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

Dean Cheetham said:


> Paul doesnt keep any Lizard in anything smaller then a 4x2x2 unless they are new hatchlings then they like the smaller enviroment.
> Just thought i would clear that up for ya'll :2thumb:


Ok thanks!
stupid me
maybe he just said it was acceptable or I got the wrong guy :blush:
Actually I don't think I should judge whether I think it's acceptable till I see an adult in a 4x2x2 viv
so sorry if I've given out wrong advice :blush:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Chris18 said:


> Ok thanks!
> stupid me
> maybe he just said it was acceptable or I got the wrong guy :blush:
> Actually I don't think I should judge whether I think it's acceptable till I see an adult in a 4x2x2 viv
> so sorry if I've given out wrong advice :blush:


 
Haha i think 1 single ackie would do fine in a 3x2x2 but like you say, the more space the better.
I housed 2 youngish ackies in a 3x1.5x1.5 for a few months but with 2 they soon out grew it! :2thumb:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> damn
> 
> Yes they run so fast with them stumpy out of proportion legs bless them :gasp:
> but if startled mine will run so fast it'll end up face palming into the wall -.-
> it's why I'm scared to let mine wonder around my room because there is so many things to wedge under in my room and they can make a dash for them any second and also there is a slight gap under my door which she has squeezed through before :whip: sly git :lol2: so now I should a tshirt in the gap to make sure if she escapes she is definitely in the room


:lol2::lol2::lol2::no1:



Chris18 said:


> Ok thanks!
> stupid me
> maybe he just said it was acceptable or I got the wrong guy :blush:
> Actually I don't think I should judge whether I think it's acceptable till I see an adult in a 4x2x2 viv
> so sorry if I've given out wrong advice :blush:


haha.
It doesn't matter, it's not your fault. 
I've seen caresheets that say 3x2x2.

But, like I said, 4x2x2 should be the minimum (IMO). : victory:


----------



## Chris18

Dean Cheetham said:


> Haha i think 1 single ackie would do fine in a 3x2x2 but like you say, the more space the better.
> I housed 2 youngish ackies in a 3x1.5x1.5 for a few months but with 2 they soon out grew it! :2thumb:


When adult a minimum of Yx2x2 is essential as they can get up to near 2 foot and they need to turn around (even though it's mostly tail)
and that little bit of height for them to climb is just an added bonus as mine does it from time to time


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Chris18 said:


> When adult a minimum of Yx2x2 is essential as they can get up to near 2 foot and they need to turn around (even though it's mostly tail)
> and that little bit of height for them to climb is just an added bonus as mine does it from time to time


 
They would have no problem turning around in a 3x2x2 :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

Dean Cheetham said:


> They would have no problem turning around in a 3x2x2 :2thumb:


yeh I was saying anything less than 2 foot wide wouldnt be suitable and i've seen people say 3x18x18 is fine for a single ackie which i disagree with totally
if it's going to be 3 foot long it needs to have 2 foot wide atleast


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Chris18 said:


> yeh I was saying anything less than 2 foot wide wouldnt be suitable and i've seen people say 3x18x18 is fine for a single ackie which i disagree with totally
> if it's going to be 3 foot long it needs to have 2 foot wide atleast


 
Yeh you will hear bs stories like that, its normally people who have them in small vivs because thats all they have room for! and they think its acceptable because the ackie is alive, therefore must be ok... :devil:


----------



## Chris18

Dean Cheetham said:


> Yeh you will hear bs stories like that, its normally people who have them in small vivs because thats all they have room for! and they think its acceptable because the ackie is alive, therefore must be ok... :devil:


Agreed.
I always give my animals the most I can give them, i've never had them in the minimum sized viv always bigger (even if slightly)
Even the ackie is in a large viv for it's size and will hopefully find space to have it in a 5x2x2 soon.
It's weird to think who originally stated some of the 'minimum' sizes since they all come from the wild :whistling2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Chris18 said:


> Agreed.
> I always give my animals the most I can give them, i've never had them in the minimum sized viv always bigger (even if slightly)
> Even the ackie is in a large viv for it's size and will hopefully find space to have it in a 5x2x2 soon.
> It's weird to think who originally stated some of the 'minimum' sizes since they all come from the wild :whistling2:


Totally agree, but im guessing they worked it out by:

Working out the surface area they will need in order to get the right temp gradient! and when the required temps are reached that would be classed as minimum!


----------



## Chris18

Also The rule is the length is usually double the length of the lizard and width is generally the length of it which makes sense with ackies at least with 4x2x2.

My ackie is such a goon lol if I give her a bath she won't go near me for atleast 4 days :whip: she avoids my hand like the plague and then after about 4 days she'll start slowly climbing me and trusting me little by little again.
And baths are essential especially for that end shed on the tail :bash: so every 4 days in a week she'll not love me and the other 3 she will be fine
her trust is in a viscous circle :bash:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Chris18 said:


> Also The rule is the length is usually double the length of the lizard and width is generally the length of it which makes sense with ackies at least with 4x2x2.
> 
> My ackie is such a goon lol if I give her a bath she won't go near me for atleast 4 days :whip: she avoids my hand like the plague and then after about 4 days she'll start slowly climbing me and trusting me little by little again.
> And baths are essential especially for that end shed on the tail :bash: so every 4 days in a week she'll not love me and the other 3 she will be fine
> her trust is in a viscous circle :bash:


:lol2: they can be funny little critters at times haha.
Luckily mine come to viv glass when they want out, when i bath them, i pick them up and put them back in but when i take them out they grip me so hard and look at me to say "Daddy dont stick me back in there! i dont want to go back in there!" :lol2:


----------



## smardell

Hi guys,

Here's my Ackie! I'm not sure of the sex atm, I think it's a male, any ideas?




























:2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

smardell said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Here's my Ackie! I'm not sure of the sex atm, I think it's a male, any ideas?
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> :2thumb:


I'd also put a bet on male
a chunky one at that lol
Not guaranteed though 
wait for the more experienced to come and have a shot


----------



## Cookaaaaay

smardell said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Here's my Ackie! I'm not sure of the sex atm, I think it's a male, any ideas?
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> :2thumb:


Hey,

Welcome to the forum!
& more importantly, welcome to the best thread on the forum!

You've got a very good looking ackie there, nice and chunky.
You also have a cool setup, from what I can see on the pictures.

Sorry, I have no idea what the sex is.

When you have time, post some more pictures of him/her and more of the setup! :mf_dribble:


----------



## smardell

Chris18 said:


> I'd also put a bet on male
> a chunky one at that lol
> Not guaranteed though
> wait for the more experienced to come and have a shot


Yeh, its got the rough spiky tail, I heard females are meant to have a softer tail. Ok mate, will wait to see what others think! Thanks for your reply


----------



## Chris18

Males have hard spurrs underneath the tail base if you rub under there you will be able to feel them (if it is a male)
Males also have chunkier necks and longer heads compared to females


----------



## bumbleyjoe

Cookaaaaay said:


> Hey,
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> & more importantly, *welcome to the best thread on the forum!*
> 
> You've got a very good looking ackie there, nice and chunky.
> You also have a cool setup, from what I can see on the pictures.
> 
> Sorry, I have no idea what the sex is.
> 
> When you have time, post some more pictures of him/her and more of the setup! :mf_dribble:


:naughty::naughty: Not yet its not! Monitor and tegu thread is the best thread on the forum and im sure that must have that comment copyrighted or somthing by now! :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:

:lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

smardell said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Here's my Ackie! I'm not sure of the sex atm, I think it's a male, any ideas?
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> :2thumb:


I reckon its male the head looks dead chunky. 

By the ackies vent itll have two spurs if there quite solidly builty more than likely its a male if there fairly soft itll be a girl.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

From th pic's does look male, some more birdseye view shots would help.
And as said check the spurs. He is a chunky monkey, cracking


----------



## kipperhughes

smardell said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Here's my Ackie! I'm not sure of the sex atm, I think it's a male, any ideas?
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> :2thumb:


awesome fake rock thing like that alot! nice ackie aswell 



Cookaaaaay said:


> Hey,
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> & more importantly, welcome to the best thread on the forum!
> 
> When you have time, post some more pictures of him/her and more of the setup! :mf_dribble:


+1


----------



## Paul P

Cookaaaaay said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Just because Paul keeps his in a 3x2x2, doesn't mean it's right! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> Probably is right, because we are talking about the dwarfie expert here , but just because somebody else is doing it, it doesn't mean it's right.
> 
> I wouldn't even keep one in a 3x2x2.. if I had the money, I'd move mine into a 5x2x2.


While I would agree that a 3x2x2 is a big enough as a starter viv for youngsters, a 4x2x2 would be the minimum size I would recommend for anything around adult size although that could house anything up to a trio.


----------



## Cookaaaaay

bumbleyjoe said:


> :naughty::naughty: Not yet its not! *Monitor and tegu thread is the best thread on the forum* and im sure that must have that comment copyrighted or somthing by now! :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> :lol2:


You wish what? 
:lol2:


----------



## bumbleyjoe

Cookaaaaay said:


> You wish what?
> :lol2:


 
Hey, the second best thread on the forum is nothing to be ashamed of! :Na_Na_Na_Na: Gotta get a few more posts to get the top spot!


----------



## Cookaaaaay

bumbleyjoe said:


> Hey, the second best thread on the forum is nothing to be ashamed of! :Na_Na_Na_Na: Gotta get a few more posts to get the top spot!


Quality _not_ quantity. :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## bumbleyjoe

Cookaaaaay said:


> Quality _not_ quantity. :whistling2::lol2:


 Have you seen the pics posted by monitormad? Think mon and teg thread wins on both quantity AND quality! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## bumbleyjoe

Plus since boscs are not dwarfs they come under the mon and teg thread so that instantly makes that thread better as boscs are the best!


----------



## NightGecko

bumbleyjoe said:


> Plus since boscs are not dwarfs they come under the mon and teg thread so that instantly makes that thread better as boscs are the best!


I agree the M&T thread is the best but I wouldn't say boscs are, gota be the dwarfs mate :lol2:

But that thread has even more dwarfyness than this one, plus all the other monitors & some friendly faces!

And some not so friendly faces Chuckwalla and Shane :devil: :whistling2:


----------



## bumbleyjoe

NightGecko said:


> I agree the M&T thread is the best but I wouldn't say boscs are, gota be the dwarfs mate :lol2:
> 
> But that thread has even more dwarfyness than this one, plus all the other monitors & some friendly faces!
> 
> And some not so friendly faces Chuckwalla and Shane :devil: :whistling2:


 
:devil::devil: Nah its gotta be bosc, least they are are more manly lizard than dwarfs! :lol2: only joking mate, gotta love the dwarfs too! 

Aww well atleast on this thread you may not end up anyones whipping boy! :lol2:


----------



## NightGecko

bumbleyjoe said:


> :devil::devil: Nah its gotta be bosc, least they are are more manly lizard than dwarfs! :lol2: only joking mate, gotta love the dwarfs too!
> 
> Aww well atleast on this thread you may not end up anyones whipping boy! :lol2:


Come say that to Freckles, he's the most manly dwarf I've had he thinks he's a Nile most of the time.

But if you meant the size I have some bigguns too :2thumb: :2thumb:

Unlike the cowardly Paul P and his midgit collection :whistling2: :whistling2: :lol2: Just kidding mate :lol2:


----------



## bumbleyjoe

NightGecko said:


> Come say that to Freckles, he's the most manly dwarf I've had he thinks he's a Nile most of the time.
> 
> But if you meant the size I have some bigguns too :2thumb: :2thumb:
> 
> Unlike the cowardly Paul P and his midgit collection :whistling2: :whistling2: :lol2: Just kidding mate :lol2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:

Must admit i didnt really like the roughies when i first saw them but after seeing all your pics of your 2 they really are growing on me! Kinding hoping that you do get some babies! Then i may have to buy one off you! 

I would like to say that Jinx would win a fight against freckles anyday but he is such a softy i dont think thats true!


----------



## Cookaaaaay

bumbleyjoe said:


> Have you seen the pics posted by monitormad? Think mon and teg thread wins on both quantity AND quality! :Na_Na_Na_Na:





bumbleyjoe said:


> Plus since boscs are not dwarfs they come under the mon and teg thread so that instantly makes that thread better as boscs are the best!


:lol2:

Meh, I still think this thread is better than the M&T thread. In fact, I'm going to unsubscribe from it because I don't go on it anymore. Haven't been on it in about 2 or three weeks! haha.


----------



## NightGecko

Cookaaaaay said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Meh, I still think this thread is better than the M&T thread. In fact, I'm going to unsubscribe from it because I don't go on it anymore. Haven't been on it in about 2 or three weeks! haha.


It's alright Traitors aren't welcome anyway :lol2: :lol2: :lol2::lol2:





OOOOOOOOHHHHhh :devil: :devil: :lol2:


----------



## bumbleyjoe

NightGecko said:


> It's alright Traitors aren't welcome anyway :lol2: :lol2: :lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOOOOOHHHHhh :devil: :devil: :lol2:


 
Well said! :lol2:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

NightGecko said:


> It's alright Traitors aren't welcome anyway :lol2: :lol2: :lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOOOOOHHHHhh :devil: :devil: :lol2:





bumbleyjoe said:


> Well said! :lol2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

well, I barely post anything anyway. 
I only posted stuff on there when I was researching.. oh and I posted a few pictures and that's about it. But I now have this thread to ask questions and post pics, muhahaha.


----------



## NightGecko

Cookaaaaay said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> well, I barely post anything anyway.
> I only posted stuff on there when I was researching.. oh and I posted a few pictures and that's about it. But I now have this thread to ask questions and post pics, muhahaha.


This thread will never have the friendly group feeling the M&T has aquired, we're all good mateys over there & you guys are always welcome : victory:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

NightGecko said:


> I agree the M&T thread is the best but I wouldn't say boscs are, gota be the dwarfs mate :lol2:
> 
> But that thread has even more dwarfyness than this one, plus all the other monitors & some friendly faces!
> 
> And some not so friendly faces Chuckwalla and Shane :devil: :whistling2:



Oi watch it you :lol2: 

Couldnt agree more buddy M&T wins hands down.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

bumbleyjoe said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> Must admit i didnt really like the roughies when i first saw them but after seeing all your pics of your 2 they really are growing on me! Kinding hoping that you do get some babies! Then i may have to buy one off you!
> 
> I would like to say that Jinx would win a fight against freckles anyday but he is such a softy i dont think thats true!


Roughies have to be seen in the flesh to truely appreciated there absolutely stunning face to face :2thumb:


----------



## NightGecko

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Oi watch it you :lol2:
> 
> Couldnt agree more buddy M&T wins hands down.


Only kidding Pal, you two are nice really, well nice to everyone but me :lol2:



ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Roughies have to be seen in the flesh to truely appreciated there absolutely stunning face to face :2thumb:


Oh yes bud they are gorgeous, very raptor like (both like the birds and like jurrasic parks velociraptors).

Very intelligent looking amber eyes : victory:


----------



## smardell

kipperhughes said:


> awesome fake rock thing like that alot! nice ackie aswell
> 
> 
> 
> +1


Cheers, I made that myself. Here are some more pics.

Eating




































I'll post more of the full set-up later


----------



## Paul P

smardell said:


> Cheers, I made that myself. Here are some more pics.
> 
> Eating
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> I'll post more of the full set-up later


Certainly is a chuncky looking fella, maybe worth putting a damp box in the viv if you have the room, that'll aid him in his shedding. Are you going to pair him up at all?


----------



## spikemu

smardell said:


> Cheers, I made that myself. Here are some more pics.
> 
> Eating
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> I'll post more of the full set-up later


he is a chunkster  lol 

dam cute tho xD 

i got pics uploading of my trio  ... and ... my SUCCESSSSSS of the day XD lol


----------



## smardell

Paul P said:


> Certainly is a chuncky looking fella, maybe worth putting a damp box in the viv if you have the room, that'll aid him in his shedding. Are you going to pair him up at all?


Yeh Ive been misting it in there, keeping the humidity up to about 50-55%

I was thinking to put a damp box in there, so think i will do soon :2thumb:

Yes, I'm going to check that it's definitely a male tonight, and I will be looking for a female to pair him with!


----------



## spikemu

and as promised XD .... heres huey dewie and louie xD 























































AND ... heres my hand taming success of today xD


----------



## Cookaaaaay

spikemu said:


> and as promised XD .... heres huey dewie and louie xD
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> AND ... heres my hand taming success of today xD
> 
> image


Great pictures! :no1:
Beautiful ackieeeees! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

Congrats on the taming progress. :2thumb:: victory:


----------



## kipperhughes

spikemu said:


> AND ... heres my hand taming success of today xD
> 
> image


i bet your well chuffed with that bud


----------



## Cookaaaaay

smardell said:


> Cheers, I made that myself. Here are some more pics.
> 
> Eating
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> I'll post more of the full set-up later


He's hugeee! haha
& beautiful! :mf_dribble:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

spikemu said:


> and as promised XD .... heres huey dewie and louie xD
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> AND ... heres my hand taming success of today xD
> 
> image


Proper stunners matey :2thumb:. 

Same clutch as mine aint they?


----------



## Chuckwalla

Some cracking pics & posts again guys :mf_dribble:


----------



## Chuckwalla

Well I best put a couple of my dwarfs up Yes I do have some dwarfs too.

.Ackies :mf_dribble:








.Spotted Tree :mf_dribble:








.Quince :mf_dribble:








.Peacock :mf_dribble:


----------



## bumbleyjoe

Chuckwalla said:


> Well I best put a couple of my dwarfs up Yes I do have some dwarfs too.
> 
> .Ackies :mf_dribble:
> image
> .Spotted Tree :mf_dribble:
> image
> .Quince :mf_dribble:
> image
> .Peacock :mf_dribble:
> image


Awesome mate! Great to see some of the lil ones! :2thumb:


----------



## BeardedDee

Chuckwalla said:


> Well I best put a couple of my dwarfs up Yes I do have some dwarfs too.
> 
> .Ackies :mf_dribble:
> image
> .Spotted Tree :mf_dribble:
> image
> .Quince :mf_dribble:
> image
> .Peacock :mf_dribble:
> image


 You've just played 4 "aces". Surely that's cheating! :lol2:
All looking sweet:2thumb:

Same also goes to spikemu and smardell for their pics : victory:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chuckwalla said:


> Well I best put a couple of my dwarfs up Yes I do have some dwarfs too.
> 
> .Ackies :mf_dribble:
> image
> .Spotted Tree :mf_dribble:
> image
> .Quince :mf_dribble:
> image
> .Peacock :mf_dribble:
> image


They're beautiful! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Chuckwalla

bumbleyjoe said:


> Awesome mate! Great to see some of the lil ones! :2thumb:


 
Hiya Chucky
Yep see good things can come in small packages, :2thumb:


----------



## bumbleyjoe

Chuckwalla said:


> Hiya Chucky
> Yep see good things can come in small packages, :2thumb:


 
You met me and my OH right! We know good things come in small packages! :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Chuckwalla

bumbleyjoe said:


> You met me and my OH right! We know good things come in small packages! :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


 :lol2::lol2: We must have looked like we were attending the national dwarf convention well until Jolio stood up anyway, You, Me, Steve, Tom, Shane are all titchy, and could certainly take the part of Snow Whites little mates :lol2:


----------



## spikemu

cheers everyone XD 
im over the moon with getting one sooo close to being tame  



Chuckwalla said:


> Well I best put a couple of my dwarfs up Yes I do have some dwarfs too.
> 
> .Ackies :mf_dribble:
> image
> .Spotted Tree :mf_dribble:
> image
> .Quince :mf_dribble:
> image
> .Peacock :mf_dribble:
> image


 
WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW 

tht quince looks alot likje kordensis ?????? (is it a kordensis and quince is his name ??? lol)

STUNNNIG .... all pics on here and everyones collection is top notch  



ive sussed wat it is what makes the monitor threads the best 


NOONE moans bout 
"ids it correct temps " 

"change your substrate" 
"eat your vegetables "

"change your underwear daily " 
( wait wat ??? >.> )


----------



## Chuckwalla

spikemu said:


> cheers everyone XD
> im over the moon with getting one sooo close to being tame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW
> 
> tht quince looks alot likje kordensis ?????? (is it a kordensis and quince is his name ??? lol)
> 
> STUNNNIG .... all pics on here and everyones collection is top notch
> 
> 
> 
> ive sussed wat it is what makes the monitor threads the best
> 
> 
> NOONE moans bout
> "ids it correct temps "
> 
> "change your substrate"
> "eat your vegetables "
> 
> "change your underwear daily "
> ( wait wat ??? >.> )


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: Quality matey


----------



## Chuckwalla

Well She isnt really a dwarf but she aint growing si a dwarf at the mo,

. Peach throat


----------



## NightGecko

Chuckwalla said:


> Well I best put a couple of my dwarfs up Yes I do have some dwarfs too.
> 
> .Ackies :mf_dribble:
> image
> .Spotted Tree :mf_dribble:
> image
> .Quince :mf_dribble:
> image
> .Peacock :mf_dribble:
> image


Send the spotted tree my way and I'll give you a spider royal Chuckster :2thumb:

Is your Peacock a male then? No idea what Storm is yet still a bit small : victory:



Chuckwalla said:


> Well She isnt really a dwarf but she aint growing si a dwarf at the mo,
> 
> . Peach throat
> image


Quality bud love the jobiensis :no1:


----------



## bumbleyjoe

Chuckwalla said:


> :lol2::lol2: We must have looked like we were attending the national dwarf convention well until Jolio stood up anyway, You, Me, Steve, Tom, Shane are all titchy, and could certainly take the part of Snow Whites little mates :lol2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:

My school is closed today!

My school doesn't shut for nothing, if the world was going to end today it would still be open! -_-

But, it has closed today!   
yaaaaaaay!

*Which means, I get to spend the day on the forum and with my ackieeee!
*
I would be going out with friends, but the bloody buses aren't running today? ugh!

:no1::no1::no1::no1::no1:


----------



## BeardedDee

Cookaaaaay said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:
> 
> My school is closed today!
> 
> My school doesn't shut for nothing, if the world was going to end today it would still be open! -_-
> 
> But, it has closed today!
> yaaaaaaay!
> 
> *Which means, I get to spend the day on the forum and with my ackieeee!
> *
> I would be going out with friends, but the bloody buses aren't running today? ugh!
> 
> :no1::no1::no1::no1::no1:


Happy days eh? :2thumb:
Building site closed for me today. Trudged through the snow to clock in and out, then back home to the warmth. I got the look of "not you again!" from my beardie when I got back in :lol2:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

BeardedDee said:


> Happy days eh? :2thumb:
> Building site closed for me today. Trudged through the snow to clock in and out, then back home to the warmth. I got the look of "not you again!" from my beardie when I got back in :lol2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2::no1:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Chuckwalla said:


> Well I best put a couple of my dwarfs up Yes I do have some dwarfs too.
> 
> .Ackies :mf_dribble:
> image
> .Spotted Tree :mf_dribble:
> image
> .Quince :mf_dribble:
> image
> .Peacock :mf_dribble:
> image


all stunners mucka that spotted tree and that quince are crackers matey deffinetly on my to buy list :no1:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Chuckwalla said:


> :lol2::lol2: We must have looked like we were attending the national dwarf convention well until Jolio stood up anyway, You, Me, Steve, Tom, Shane are all titchy, and could certainly take the part of Snow Whites little mates :lol2:


:lol2: quality mate well have to put on the monitor fans version of snow white and the seven dwarfs :2thumb:


----------



## spikemu

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> :lol2: quality mate well have to put on the monitor fans version of snow white and the seven dwarfs :2thumb:


 
LOL do it as like panto XD 

"hes behind youuuuuuuuuu" 
"WERE " 
"LOOK DOWN ABIT xD "


----------



## Chuckwalla

spikemu said:


> LOL do it as like panto XD
> 
> "hes behind youuuuuuuuuu"
> "WERE "
> "LOOK DOWN ABIT xD "


 :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: Absolutely fantastic, thou I do think the next Donny show we should all dress up dwarfs, "do you think we would get some strange looks"


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Chuckwalla said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: Absolutely fantastic, thou I do think the next Donny show we should all dress up dwarfs, "do you think we would get some strange looks"



I might need some help on the beard front i already have my own battle axe :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Herzeleid

Here's the viv (well, one half of it, with a nice snap of my grumpy hiding male, couldn't fit all five ft in the camera!)...








Here's my lady (I think)


----------



## monitor mad

Chuckwalla said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: Absolutely fantastic, thou I do think the next Donny show we should all dress up dwarfs, "do you think we would get some strange looks"


 
Well i usually get the odd funny look but thats about it :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Herzeleid said:


> Here's the viv (well, one half of it, with a nice snap of my grumpy hiding male, couldn't fit all five ft in the camera!)...
> imageimage
> Here's my lady (I think)
> image
> imageimage
> image
> image


Lovely setup! :no1:
Gorgeous ackie, she has lovely colours! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Herzeleid

Cookaaaaay said:


> Lovely setup! :no1:
> Gorgeous ackie, she has lovely colours! :mf_dribble:


Cheers Cookay, they're both around one year now and 1 foot long! The viv is a 5x3x2 that my dad built for me for my birthday, and I'm considering buying a heat emitter and some extra viv furniture for them for christmas (background temps are usually only within the 70-80f range, with heat spot at around 90-95. Needs to be hotter!)


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Herzeleid said:


> Cheers Cookay, they're both around one year now and 1 foot long! The viv is a 5x3x2 that my dad built for me for my birthday, and I'm considering buying a heat emitter and some extra viv furniture for them for christmas (background temps are usually only within the 70-80f range, with heat spot at around 90-95. Needs to be hotter!)


Those temps are a bit low, can you not get different bulbs sooner?


----------



## Herzeleid

Cookaaaaay said:


> Those temps are a bit low, can you not get different bulbs sooner?


They are! Stupid snow isn't exactly helping...

And I can order everything whwnever, really, I didn't literally mean christmas 

Considering doing it right now, actually...


----------



## spikemu

wat wattage bulb have you got ????

can you move the basking spot higher and closer to the bulb ??? (sumtimes even a few centimeters does ALOT of good )


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Herzeleid said:


> They are! Stupid snow isn't exactly helping...
> 
> And I can order everything whwnever, really, I didn't literally mean christmas
> 
> Considering doing it right now, actually...


oh right, haha!
yeah, I'd order them now.. if I were you. :Na_Na_Na_Na::2thumb:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

spikemu said:


> wat wattage bulb have you got ????
> 
> can you move the basking spot higher and closer to the bulb ??? (sumtimes even a few centimeters does ALOT of good )


yeah, this is actually true.


----------



## Herzeleid

Bulb was originally 150 watts, but it's 100 now because a few months ago when the 150 blew the local shop only had 100's in stock, and the lower wattage didn't seem to affect the temps at all...

I can't really raise their basking spot any higher unfortunately, well I could but they'd have to climb up 90 degree wood to reach it!


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Herzeleid said:


> Bulb was originally 150 watts, but it's 100 now because a few months ago when the 150 blew the local shop only had 100's in stock, and the lower wattage didn't seem to affect the temps at all...
> 
> I can't really raise their basking spot any higher unfortunately, well I could but they'd have to climb up 90 degree wood to reach it!


You must have your basking light pretty high up, because I've got either a 75w or a 100w and that gets me 60 degrees celsius! 

Can you not put the BULB LOWER down?


----------



## spikemu

Cookaaaaay said:


> yeah, this is actually true.


 
are you somehow implying i dont usually speek the truth  :Na_Na_Na_Na: lol


----------



## Herzeleid

Wow... I never thought to lower the bulb... 

I'd need to find some heat-resistant cable though, because at the moment it's attached directly to a hook in the roof of the viv that the lamp has been hooked onto. I'll try that and see.


----------



## Cookaaaaay

spikemu said:


> are you somehow implying i dont usually speek the truth  :Na_Na_Na_Na: lol


:lol2:
Sorry, I phrased that wrong!


----------



## bumbleyjoe

Herzeleid said:


> Wow... I never thought to lower the bulb...
> 
> I'd need to find some heat-resistant cable though, because at the moment it's attached directly to a hook in the roof of the viv that the lamp has been hooked onto. I'll try that and see.


 
My heat bulbs are on a piece if wood attacted to chains that hook onto hooks in the top of the viv so i can alter the height of the bulbs if needed! You could try somthing like that! also have you tried the par bulbs? I use 2 par 20's and that gets a basking spot of around 120 mid of 90 and cold end of around 80 (hotter and colder areas depending where you check ie: it gets cooler behind the moss tub!)


----------



## weaver132

*new ackie*

ive just brought an ackie and hes awsome ive never seen anything so energetic yet stupid at the same time lol they are mad :2thumb:


----------



## luke61188

other ackie food idea
right iv been caught out by this snow and am unable to get any bugs for my two ackies, hopefully the snow wont be around for too long but has anyone got a list of any other foods i could feed them at the moment??


----------



## Dean Cheetham

luke61188 said:


> other ackie food idea
> right iv been caught out by this snow and am unable to get any bugs for my two ackies, hopefully the snow wont be around for too long but has anyone got a list of any other foods i could feed them at the moment??


 
Just knock it up some scrambled egg. :2thumb:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

weaver132 said:


> ive just brought an ackie and hes awsome ive never seen anything so energetic yet stupid at the same time lol they are mad :2thumb:


:lol2:

pics, pics, pics! :mf_dribble:


----------



## spikemu

Cookaaaaay said:


> :lol2:
> Sorry, I phrased that wrong!


Lol and there was me readying up my army of super ducks to come and wage war on you and your ackies .... Or jus get my best mate ( barrack obama) to come nd kick ur shins in and fly air force 1 into your house ... Cause i think ull find im the most honest person on this forum >.>. Lol xD


----------



## Cookaaaaay

spikemu said:


> Lol and there was me readying up my army of super ducks to come and wage war on you and your ackies .... Or jus get my best mate ( barrack obama) to come nd kick ur shins in and fly air force 1 into your house ... Cause i think ull find im the most honest person on this forum >.>. Lol xD


:lol2::lol2:

That is possibly one of the weirdest sentences I've ever read.. and that is saying something, considering my best friend is the strangest person you'll ever meet.


----------



## spikemu

Cookaaaaay said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> That is possibly one of the weirdest sentences I've ever read.. and that is saying something, considering my best friend is the strangest person you'll ever meet.


Haha oh ud be suprised xD lol 

Top questions around my friends usually go a lil like this : 

If u were the leader of china and u trood on a snail in front of a frenchman .... But only 7 siamese cats saw ...... Wat is the capital of indonesia ??? Lol

U try answering stuff like tht / askin stuff like tht and still stay normal  lol


----------



## Cookaaaaay

spikemu said:


> Haha oh ud be suprised xD lol
> 
> Top questions around my friends usually go a lil like this :
> 
> If u were the leader of china and u trood on a snail in front of a frenchman .... But only 7 siamese cats saw ...... Wat is the capital of indonesia ??? Lol
> 
> U try answering stuff like tht / askin stuff like tht and still stay normal  lol


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::no1:


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Dean Cheetham said:


> Just knock it up some scrambled egg. :2thumb:


Prawns


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Lots of pic's in the pic section


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Hey guys : victory:

Just made a Flickr page for the beautiful dwarfies!
Would be great if you could join and show your beauties off to the Flickr world!

Flickr: Dwarf Monitors

: victory:


----------



## Paul P

luke61188 said:


> other ackie food idea
> right iv been caught out by this snow and am unable to get any bugs for my two ackies, hopefully the snow wont be around for too long but has anyone got a list of any other foods i could feed them at the moment??


Get yourself a couple of colonies of roaches going, honestly youll never look back.Will save you an absolute fortune in the long run :2thumb:


----------



## NightGecko

Paul P said:


> Get yourself a couple of colonies of roaches going, honestly youll never look back.Will save you an absolute fortune in the long run :2thumb:


Hey Paul fancy letting another female Kim go, I think I've got the money now :lol2:

Drop me a PM if any of those babies start looking female : victory:


----------



## Paul P

NightGecko said:


> Hey Paul fancy letting another female Kim go, I think I've got the money now :lol2:
> 
> Drop me a PM if any of those babies start looking female : victory:


Hi NG

The pair turned out male and female, they sold about 2 weeks ago, sorry.


----------



## NightGecko

Paul P said:


> Hi NG
> 
> The pair turned out male and female, they sold about 2 weeks ago, sorry.


Arrrrrgh :devil: :lol2:

Nevermind mate, I'm sure you will be producing some more. I can only find adult tristis in europe not adult glauerti, and if I'm going to go for a young kim I'd rather get one as close as possible rather than over there so at least I can stay in contact about it.


Hows your lot doing anyway, need some more pics of the gilleni, kingorum & caudolineatus I think : victory:


----------



## Paul P

NightGecko said:


> Arrrrrgh :devil: :lol2:
> 
> Nevermind mate, I'm sure you will be producing some more. I can only find adult tristis in europe not adult glauerti, and if I'm going to go for a young kim I'd rather get one as close as possible rather than over there so at least I can stay in contact about it.
> 
> 
> Hows your lot doing anyway, need some more pics of the gilleni, kingorum & caudolineatus I think : victory:


My female glauerti is in the nest box as we speak, should have eggs any day now and Ive also managed to partner up the Kingorum and Caudos so hopefully should have some joy in the new year, Im also adding another female Red ackie to my pair to double the chances of some fertile eggs next time. Will get some more pics up soon, its just finding the time what with the extra hours at work paying for all of the new additions, lol


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Paul P said:


> My female glauerti is in the nest box as we speak, should have eggs any day now and Ive also managed to partner up the Kingorum and Caudos so hopefully should have some joy in the new year, Im also adding another female Red ackie to my pair to double the chances of some fertile eggs next time. Will get some more pics up soon, its just finding the time what with the extra hours at work paying for all of the new additions, lol



Sounds good to me bud :no1:


----------



## BeardedDee

Paul P said:


> My female glauerti is in the nest box as we speak, should have eggs any day now and Ive also managed to partner up the Kingorum and Caudos so hopefully should have some joy in the new year, Im also adding another female Red ackie to my pair to double the chances of some fertile eggs next time. Will get some more pics up soon, its just finding the time what with the extra hours at work paying for all of the new additions, lol


Ah, that answers my question to you in your dwarf pics thread :2thumb:


----------



## NightGecko

Paul P said:


> My female glauerti is in the nest box as we speak, should have eggs any day now and Ive also managed to partner up the Kingorum and Caudos so hopefully should have some joy in the new year, Im also adding another female Red ackie to my pair to double the chances of some fertile eggs next time. Will get some more pics up soon, its just finding the time what with the extra hours at work paying for all of the new additions, lol


Haha what line of work are you in, hope you enjoy it as you must be doing every shift there is to pay for that lot :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Let me know if she does lay some more... just PMed you about interest in a glauerti and gilleni anyway buddy :2thumb:

So good timing Kimmy, keep it up & give me a daughter : victory:


----------



## Paul P

BeardedDee said:


> Ah, that answers my question to you in your dwarf pics thread :2thumb:


Oh yeh, just answered you in the picture thread, lol


----------



## BeardedDee

Paul P said:


> Oh yeh, just answered you in the picture thread, lol


Cheers, just read it. Fingers crossed for you indeed : victory:


----------



## monitor mad

Bit of Ackie porn :lol2:

YouTube - Ackies Mateing


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

monitor mad said:


> Bit of Ackie porn :lol2:
> 
> YouTube - Ackies Mateing


good stuff matey my ackies big viv turned up yesterday so theyll be moving in soon once ive sorted out the problems with it :devil:


----------



## BeardedDee

monitor mad said:


> Bit of Ackie porn :lol2:
> 
> YouTube - Ackies Mateing


Thanks for sharing :blush::lol2:


----------



## NightGecko

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> good stuff matey my ackies big viv turned up yesterday so theyll be moving in soon once ive sorted out the problems with it :devil:


Whats the problem buddy & how big is the viv : victory:

Nice Vid Steve shame there not reds lol :mf_dribble:


----------



## bumbleyjoe

2nd page? Thats not right for the 2nd best thread on the forum! :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2: 

Does anyone elses ackie sleep in a seriously strange place? One of mine (bob) sleeps smushed between the wall of the viv and their moss box, she stands upright with the tip of her nose poking over the top of the box. Would post a pic but the camera wont pick it up!


----------



## Cookaaaaay

bumbleyjoe said:


> 2nd page? Thats not right for the 2nd best thread on the forum! :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> 
> Does anyone elses ackie sleep in a seriously strange place? One of mine (bob) sleeps smushed between the wall of the viv and their moss box, she stands upright with the tip of her nose poking over the top of the box. Would post a pic but the camera wont pick it up!


2nd page?

:lol2:
I don't see my ackie sleep properly, (s)he always goes in his/her cave to sleep! (at night). :bash: haha.


----------



## Jude

Goodness - it shows how longs since I've been on here properly - this thread didn't even exist the last time I was on here regularly! :lol2:





bumbleyjoe said:


> 2nd page? Thats not right for the 2nd best thread on the forum! :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> 
> Does anyone elses ackie sleep in a seriously strange place? One of mine (bob) sleeps smushed between the wall of the viv and their moss box, she stands upright with the tip of her nose poking over the top of the box. Would post a pic but the camera wont pick it up!


Yep mine wedge themselves in to sleep... behind the moist box or half under the log or rocks or somewhere... but yep - always wedged in bless em! 

I just posted some pics in the M&T thread so I thought I'd copy them to here for all of you to see...

Here's some of Arnie, Nipper and Dot my ackie trio in the bath tuesday I think... (photo's are really deceiving they look really quite diddy but Arnie (biggest one) is now about 13'' long and Dot (littlest one) is between 11 & 12 and they were 5months last wkend so not too diddy I don't think...






















































...And introducing my own little newbie.... Stanley the Storri! :flrt:
When I first got him in October



















And now



















Hope you like : victory: I love them all to bits :flrt:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Jude said:


> Goodness - it shows how longs since I've been on here properly - this thread didn't even exist the last time I was on here regularly! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep mine wedge themselves in to sleep... behind the moist box or half under the log or rocks or somewhere... but yep - always wedged in bless em!
> 
> I just posted some pics in the M&T thread so I thought I'd copy them to here for all of you to see...
> 
> Here's some of Arnie, Nipper and Dot my ackie trio in the bath tuesday I think... (photo's are really deceiving they look really quite diddy but Arnie (biggest one) is now about 13'' long and Dot (littlest one) is between 11 & 12 and they were 5months last wkend so not too diddy I don't think...
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> ...And introducing my own little newbie.... Stanley the Storri! :flrt:
> When I first got him in October
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And now
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Hope you like : victory: I love them all to bits :flrt:


Great pics! :no1:
Your ackies are beautiful! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
Stanley is gorgeous. :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Jude

Cookaaaaay said:


> Great pics! :no1:
> Your ackies are beautiful! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> Stanley is gorgeous. :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


Thanks Cookaaaaay! I'm glad u like them


----------



## elmo 1985

hi, just wondering what type of bulbs yous lot use for basking and also for night temps, im using ceramic for both at the min but gona change to basking lights when i get me new viv over the wkend, any recommendations? at the min im thinkin a couple of par 38's, me vivs 5x2.5x2 L,H,W any ideas on the wattage? i want to use two to make a bigger basking area but also the vivs quite high, hope a havnt bored yas to death!: victory:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

NightGecko said:


> Whats the problem buddy & how big is the viv : victory:
> 
> Nice Vid Steve shame there not reds lol :mf_dribble:


4' by 3' by 2' 3' deep.

Its got a foot plinth on the bottom for substrate but its made out of two pieces of melamine so looks like sh*t. 

Theyve also put a top plinthe on so ive got an 8" gap to install heating, lighting etc and its just a major headache put it that way. 

Proberly would have been great if id just ordered a bog standard one but it was stupidly cheap.


----------



## Jude

elmo 1985 said:


> hi, just wondering what type of bulbs yous lot use for basking and also for night temps, im using ceramic for both at the min but gona change to basking lights when i get me new viv over the wkend, any recommendations? at the min im thinkin a couple of par 38's, me vivs 5x2.5x2 L,H,W any ideas on the wattage? i want to use two to make a bigger basking area but also the vivs quite high, hope a havnt bored yas to death!: victory:


I use normal spotlight bulbs (r63's I think they are) for the basking area and ceramics for ambient/night temps. A lot of people do recommend the PAR range of bulbs and I'll more than likely try them at some point soon but I bought a few 40 & 60watt spots so I'm still using them! The spots do get a good basking temp too I find.. If need be adjusting the height to get the temp spot on... Hope this helps!


----------



## elmo 1985

Jude said:


> I use normal spotlight bulbs (r63's I think they are) for the basking area and ceramics for ambient/night temps. A lot of people do recommend the PAR range of bulbs and I'll more than likely try them at some point soon but I bought a few 40 & 60watt spots so I'm still using them! The spots do get a good basking temp too I find.. If need be adjusting the height to get the temp spot on... Hope this helps!


 cheers mate ive just made a retes stack so will just biuld it higher or elevate it closer to the lights to get the right temps, do you think two 40's or 60's would do the job or trial and error?


----------



## BeardedDee

@ Jude - Awesome trio of ackies you have there:mf_dribble:
Not forgetting the ickle storr's : victory:


----------



## kipperhughes

Paul P said:


> Get yourself a couple of colonies of roaches going, honestly youll never look back.Will save you an absolute fortune in the long run :2thumb:


probably ganna sound stupid but how do you start one?




bumbleyjoe said:


> Does anyone elses ackie sleep in a seriously strange place? One of mine (bob) sleeps smushed between the wall of the viv and their moss box, she stands upright with the tip of her nose poking over the top of the box. Would post a pic but the camera wont pick it up!


yeah mine always when napping during the day sleeps half in his log and half out or has what i like to call his gay hand when his head and just one arm is hanging down from the log makes me laugh all time


----------



## Jude

BeardedDee said:


> @ Jude - Awesome trio of ackies you have there:mf_dribble:
> Not forgetting the ickle storr's : victory:


Thank you!  I love em to bits! Stanley is really bless.. More inquisitive than ackies for sure  but they're all really cool to have


----------



## Paul P

Jude said:


> Goodness - it shows how longs since I've been on here properly - this thread didn't even exist the last time I was on here regularly! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep mine wedge themselves in to sleep... behind the moist box or half under the log or rocks or somewhere... but yep - always wedged in bless em!
> 
> I just posted some pics in the M&T thread so I thought I'd copy them to here for all of you to see...
> 
> Here's some of Arnie, Nipper and Dot my ackie trio in the bath tuesday I think... (photo's are really deceiving they look really quite diddy but Arnie (biggest one) is now about 13'' long and Dot (littlest one) is between 11 & 12 and they were 5months last wkend so not too diddy I don't think...
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> ...And introducing my own little newbie.... Stanley the Storri! :flrt:
> When I first got him in October
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And now
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Hope you like : victory: I love them all to bits :flrt:


Jude the ackies are looking great, and for the little Storrs, well how can you not love those little dudes, a Komodo in a tiny tiny package, :lol2: 



kipperhughes said:


> probably ganna sound stupid but how do you start one?
> 
> Ive tried all the roaches and find either the Dubais or the Lobsters the best, loads of sites sell them now and there are allways some on here in the food classifieds.


----------



## Jude

Paul P said:


> Jude the ackies are looking great, and for the little Storrs, well how can you not love those little dudes, a Komodo in a tiny tiny package, :lol2:
> .


Totally :lol2: he's my 'Stan the Man' bless him :lol2:

I'm glad you're pleased with how the ackies are looking Paul, I think they're doing well but your confirmations mean a lot! :notworthy: Thank you


----------



## spikemu

Jude said:


> Goodness - it shows how longs since I've been on here properly - this thread didn't even exist the last time I was on here regularly! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep mine wedge themselves in to sleep... behind the moist box or half under the log or rocks or somewhere... but yep - always wedged in bless em!
> 
> I just posted some pics in the M&T thread so I thought I'd copy them to here for all of you to see...
> 
> Here's some of Arnie, Nipper and Dot my ackie trio in the bath tuesday I think... (photo's are really deceiving they look really quite diddy but Arnie (biggest one) is now about 13'' long and Dot (littlest one) is between 11 & 12 and they were 5months last wkend so not too diddy I don't think...
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> ...And introducing my own little newbie.... Stanley the Storri! :flrt:
> When I first got him in October
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And now
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Hope you like : victory: I love them all to bits :flrt:


 
AWWWWWWWWWWWW your ackies just as cute as ever  

i was thinkin bout pm'ing u the link to this thread cause i thought i may want to see it XD lol

HOw did u get ur hands on a storrs :O I <3 them !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol 

very jealoous XD


----------



## Jude

spikemu said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWWW your ackies just as cute as ever
> 
> i was thinkin bout pm'ing u the link to this thread cause i thought i may want to see it XD lol
> 
> HOw did u get ur hands on a storrs :O I <3 them !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol
> 
> very jealoous XD


That would've been cool... I found it when I logged on the other day and it was already around 80 pages lol.. Did my usual tho and read the whole thing before posting lol

I 'found' my little Stanley a few months ago when John (John.ev) posted that his eggs had hatched and he held one for me! Well chuffed as it goes as I love storri too - was undecided as to which to get first to be honest but it was decided for me when Paul's storri weren't available and then his ackies hatched before John's storri did! So glad I got them all to be honest and I wouldn't change a thing about it, would happily go to Paul and to John! 

How's your little group doing? I see your getting there with the handling.. About the same as mine in that regard.. I take it slow with them, let them come to me when they like, I only picked them up this week to put them in the bath! they're really lovely!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Jude said:


> Goodness - it shows how longs since I've been on here properly - this thread didn't even exist the last time I was on here regularly! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep mine wedge themselves in to sleep... behind the moist box or half under the log or rocks or somewhere... but yep - always wedged in bless em!
> 
> I just posted some pics in the M&T thread so I thought I'd copy them to here for all of you to see...
> 
> Here's some of Arnie, Nipper and Dot my ackie trio in the bath tuesday I think... (photo's are really deceiving they look really quite diddy but Arnie (biggest one) is now about 13'' long and Dot (littlest one) is between 11 & 12 and they were 5months last wkend so not too diddy I don't think...
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> ...And introducing my own little newbie.... Stanley the Storri! :flrt:
> When I first got him in October
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And now
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Hope you like : victory: I love them all to bits :flrt:



Cracking pic's buddy :thumb:
I really love the storr's monitors, it's what I want to add to m collection next :lol2:


----------



## NightGecko

Jude said:


> Goodness - it shows how longs since I've been on here properly - this thread didn't even exist the last time I was on here regularly! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep mine wedge themselves in to sleep... behind the moist box or half under the log or rocks or somewhere... but yep - always wedged in bless em!
> 
> I just posted some pics in the M&T thread so I thought I'd copy them to here for all of you to see...
> 
> Here's some of Arnie, Nipper and Dot my ackie trio in the bath tuesday I think... (photo's are really deceiving they look really quite diddy but Arnie (biggest one) is now about 13'' long and Dot (littlest one) is between 11 & 12 and they were 5months last wkend so not too diddy I don't think...
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> ...And introducing my own little newbie.... Stanley the Storri! :flrt:
> When I first got him in October
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And now
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Hope you like : victory: I love them all to bits :flrt:


Quality Jude, I am looking into either Storri or Gilleni at the moment myself :2thumb:

Gotta love the teeny guys : victory:


----------



## Jude

Dean Cheetham said:


> Cracking pic's buddy :thumb:
> I really love the storr's monitors, it's what I want to add to m collection next :lol2:


I don't blame you they're awesome little things  with me it's a Kim I'd like to add next  you're two look as tho they're doing really well Dean : victory:


----------



## Jude

NightGecko said:


> Quality Jude, I am looking into either Storri or Gilleni at the moment myself :2thumb:
> 
> Gotta love the teeny guys : victory:


Hi NG  Stanley is a right little character! You certainly wouldn't regret it that's for sure, I'd love a gilleni too tho a Kimberley is my next aim... Perhaps a gilleni next year! Then I think I'd stop there  I'd love a teg or Bosc but I know I haven't the room so I'm not getting wishful about either! 

How's it going with the roughies bless them?


----------



## NightGecko

Jude said:


> Hi NG  Stanley is a right little character! You certainly wouldn't regret it that's for sure, I'd love a gilleni too tho a Kimberley is my next aim... Perhaps a gilleni next year! Then I think I'd stop there  I'd love a teg or Bosc but I know I haven't the room so I'm not getting wishful about either!
> 
> How's it going with the roughies bless them?


Should be getting a call this weekend I think, just fed them each a chick and couple of small rats : victory:

Already got a female tristis lined up, and two sources for young gilleni, and I saw a trio of Storrs advertrised on here which I have PMed about. My search for a female Kimberly of near breeding age has been in vain though, can only find older females that cost too much of unsexed juveniles.


----------



## joshwall

any ackie breeders on here

im thinking of getitng one next year late smmer well a pair next late summer


----------



## Jude

NightGecko said:


> Should be getting a call this weekend I think, just fed them each a chick and couple of small rats : victory:
> 
> Already got a female tristis lined up, and two sources for young gilleni, and I saw a trio of Storrs advertrised on here which I have PMed about. My search for a female Kimberly of near breeding age has been in vain though, can only find older females that cost too much of unsexed juveniles.


Tis all good then? You're getting there with the pairing which is good  female kims on their own seem to be a bit like gold dust! Or buses lol perhaps you'll have more luck next year perhaps? You never know one might pop up in the meantime! 

Sad about the roughnecks.. But I know you have their well-being close to your heart so will do what ever you feel is best for them. You'll well miss them tho I bet!


----------



## Jude

joshwall said:


> any ackie breeders on here
> 
> im thinking of getitng one next year late smmer well a pair next late summer


There are some! Whereabouts are you? That could narrow down the search a little perhaps


----------



## joshwall

telford in the west midlands


----------



## NightGecko

Jude said:


> Tis all good then? You're getting there with the pairing which is good  female kims on their own seem to be a bit like gold dust! Or buses lol perhaps you'll have more luck next year perhaps? You never know one might pop up in the meantime!
> 
> Sad about the roughnecks.. But I know you have their well-being close to your heart so will do what ever you feel is best for them. You'll well miss them tho I bet!


Exactly right, I cant currently build them a bigger enclosure they need but someone local to me can, makes sense to me.

Much prefer my dwarfies anyway, been tempted by the gilleni for a while now and can afford them this way hopefully.


----------



## spikemu

Jude said:


> That would've been cool... I found it when I logged on the other day and it was already around 80 pages lol.. Did my usual tho and read the whole thing before posting lol
> 
> I 'found' my little Stanley a few months ago when John (John.ev) posted that his eggs had hatched and he held one for me! Well chuffed as it goes as I love storri too - was undecided as to which to get first to be honest but it was decided for me when Paul's storri weren't available and then his ackies hatched before John's storri did! So glad I got them all to be honest and I wouldn't change a thing about it, would happily go to Paul and to John!
> 
> How's your little group doing? I see your getting there with the handling.. About the same as mine in that regard.. I take it slow with them, let them come to me when they like, I only picked them up this week to put them in the bath! they're really lovely!


lol jeeeez tht must have been a mission lol... atleast not as bad as the monitor one  lol 

John everett is tht ???? ... hes the guy i got my ackies off ... hes top notch  would happily get any lizard he breeds  
lol imwaiting for pauls storris to breed now  lol HURRY HURRY :whip: (monitor viagra ????? ) lol 

my three are all good as far as i can tell lol... still crazy as ever XD
myt add more once i got them in a six foot viv  lol


----------



## Jude

spikemu said:


> lol jeeeez tht must have been a mission lol... atleast not as bad as the monitor one  lol
> 
> John everett is tht ???? ... hes the guy i got my ackies off ... hes top notch  would happily get any lizard he breeds
> lol imwaiting for pauls storris to breed now  lol HURRY HURRY :whip: (monitor viagra ????? ) lol
> 
> my three are all good as far as i can tell lol... still crazy as ever XD
> myt add more once i got them in a six foot viv  lol


You'd be surprised.... I read the entire M&T thread before I posted on that one for the first time too! It was actually a really good read too! Took me a little while tho :lol2:


Oh and yep I think he's one in the same... John from stowmarket near Ipswich? Great bloke! I bought a shed off him too last year..'saw his storri then and really fell for them!


----------



## Jude

Back on page one :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Jude said:


> Back on page one :whistling2: :lol2:


:no1:


----------



## NightGecko

Don't worry guys I'll save you the embarassment of drifting onto page THREE, by bumping you back up from the bottom of page 2 :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na:

But I'll post this in teh M&T thread straight after to make sure it stays just above you :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


Check it out, should interest most of you;

Odatria


online magazine about dwarf monitors : victory:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

spikemu said:


> lol jeeeez tht must have been a mission lol... atleast not as bad as the monitor one  lol
> 
> John everett is tht ???? ... hes the guy i got my ackies off ... hes top notch  would happily get any lizard he breeds
> lol imwaiting for pauls storris to breed now  lol HURRY HURRY :whip: (monitor viagra ????? ) lol
> 
> my three are all good as far as i can tell lol... still crazy as ever XD
> myt add more once i got them in a six foot viv  lol



Haha I'm getting in there first buddy >.<
I too am waiting for the day the message comes


----------



## BeardedDee

NightGecko said:


> Don't worry guys I'll save you the embarassment of drifting onto page THREE, by bumping you back up from the bottom of page 2 :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> But I'll post this in teh M&T thread straight after to make sure it stays just above you :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:
> 
> 
> Check it out, should interest most of you;
> 
> Odatria
> 
> 
> online magazine about dwarf monitors : victory:


Thanks for the link NG. I like to read and absorb as much as I can find outwith RFUK, in preparation of getting my very own dwarfs : victory:


----------



## spikemu

Dean Cheetham said:


> Haha I'm getting in there first buddy >.<
> I too am waiting for the day the message comes


... ITS ONNNN !!! lol  

sooo question of the day ppl ???? 

HOW MUCH WOOD WOULD A WOOD MONITOR MONITOR IF A WOOD MONITOR WOULD MONITOR WOOD ???? 

(in the hypothetical circumstances tht ther was a wood monitor of course ..... and it was an obvious dwarf monitor >.> ) ( latin name being ... vvaranus woodimus  )


----------



## BeardedDee

I believe a wood monitor would monitor as much wood as it could.
That's if the monitor could monitor the wood for the trees...eh?:whistling2:


----------



## Jude

spikemu said:


> ... ITS ONNNN !!! lol
> 
> sooo question of the day ppl ????
> 
> HOW MUCH WOOD WOULD A WOOD MONITOR MONITOR IF A WOOD MONITOR WOULD MONITOR WOOD ????
> 
> (in the hypothetical circumstances tht ther was a wood monitor of course ..... and it was an obvious dwarf monitor >.> ) ( latin name being ... vvaranus woodimus  )


 

And the answer would be - ABSOLUTELY BLOOMIN' LOADS! Cos them are active little critters these hypothetical varanus woodimus... just like the rest of the dwarfies! :lol2:


----------



## spikemu

Lol see i woulda sed none .... They'd be too busy chasing eachother nd jumping off things xD lol


----------



## Cookaaaaay

School bus didn't turn up, so school told us to go home because of the weather and stuff! yay.

So, I'm going to try and get some pics because I haven't posted any in agesssssss! :2thumb:


----------



## Manoona

Been a bit of a lurker ont he monitor ang teg thread and on here fo a little while, but now im actually preparing everything to get some ackies, I feel like i can join in now too!!

So.....do any of you guys have any sort of lighting on duringt eh nght for your ackies....either red or blue bulbs? Would this have any effect on the, or not?

Looking at getting a pair, or if i can a trio just after christmas sowant to make sure I have everything ready...then of course I need to find some! 

I know they need a basking spot, and uv, lots of people use tubular heaters or ceramic heaters to keep the temps up through the night,. but do all the lights go on a 12/12 cycle or does anyone leave them on, I've heard that some people leave them on, just wondering your thoughts?


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Manoona said:


> Been a bit of a lurker ont he monitor ang teg thread and on here fo a little while, but now im actually preparing everything to get some ackies, I feel like i can join in now too!!
> 
> So.....do any of you guys have any sort of lighting on duringt eh nght for your ackies....either red or blue bulbs? Would this have any effect on the, or not?
> 
> Looking at getting a pair, or if i can a trio just after christmas sowant to make sure I have everything ready...then of course I need to find some!
> 
> I know they need a basking spot, and uv, lots of people use tubular heaters or ceramic heaters to keep the temps up through the night,. but do all the lights go on a 12/12 cycle or does anyone leave them on, I've heard that some people leave them on, just wondering your thoughts?


Come night time they'll vanish and bury themselves under something so leaving the light on will have no added benefits to them. A red bulb could be used for a heat source at night but a ceramic on a pulse would be the better option.

Remember that temps do need to drop a little during the night, whether this is to stilumate basking come daylight, but being kept at day time temps may affect the humidity and be less advantageous for them.

I never used a timer, the lights went on in the morning and off around supper time or later depending if they were still up or not.







On a completely different note, I do have a light as a heat source in one of my snake set ups, he doesn't seem to mind it.


----------



## Manoona

Whosthedaddy said:


> Come night time they'll vanish and bury themselves under something so leaving the light on will have no added benefits to them. A red bulb could be used for a heat source at night but a ceramic on a pulse would be the better option.
> 
> Remember that temps do need to drop a little during the night, whether this is to stilumate basking come daylight, but being kept at day time temps may affect the humidity and be less advantageous for them.
> 
> I never used a timer, the lights went on in the morning and off around supper time or later depending if they were still up or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a completely different note, I do have a light as a heat source in one of my snake set ups, he doesn't seem to mind it.


Well i only keep leos at the moment, and they have red and blue bulbs, depending whats available in my pet shop at the time, they stay on 24/7 but thats more for cosmetic reasons, I like to see them and it looks a bit nicer. 

I imgine if the ackies are all snuggled down for the night there wouldnt be much to look at anyway, but if it was for cosmetic reasons and therefore a very low wattage bulb, would it mean they wouldnt sleep and get the benefit of a proper day/night cycle, or with it being a low wattage, woudl they really notice it too much??


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Pics as promised!


















































Colour change:









Where do you think you're going?! :lol2:









: victory:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

haha quality pic's buddy :2thumb:
The colour change after a shed is incredible insnt it? :mf_dribble:
manoona - I turn all lights on in the morning and off early evening.
Like whosethedaddy has said i would not bother with a night time light because you wont see them :lol2:
But again as said a ceramic on a stat would work much better, but only needed if your room temps drop really low


----------



## Manoona

Dean Cheetham said:


> haha quality pic's buddy :2thumb:
> The colour change after a shed is incredible insnt it? :mf_dribble:
> manoona - I turn all lights on in the morning and off early evening.
> Like whosethedaddy has said i would not bother with a night time light because you wont see them :lol2:
> But again as said a ceramic on a stat would work much better, but only needed if your room temps drop really low


 
Cool thanks guys, I was planning on putting a ceramic in there....my room doesnt drop too low but better to make sure ive got everything just in case really! 

Just cant wait to go out and buy everything now so I can get them!


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Dean Cheetham said:


> haha quality pic's buddy :2thumb:
> The colour change after a shed is incredible insnt it? :mf_dribble:


haha, cheers! :2thumb:
& yes, yes it is. :no1:


----------



## BeardedDee

NightGecko said:


> Don't worry guys I'll save you the embarassment of drifting onto page THREE, by bumping you back up from the bottom of page 2 :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> But I'll post this in teh M&T thread straight after to make sure it stays just above you :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:
> 
> 
> Check it out, should interest most of you;
> 
> Odatria
> 
> 
> online magazine about dwarf monitors : victory:


I've downloaded 5 of the 8 e-newsletters and found NOTHING on any dwarf species! It's mostly snakes and other native aussie reptiles, as far as I can see.
Have you found anything yourself NG? If so, where am I going wrong? :confused


----------



## Cookaaaaay

BeardedDee said:


> I've downloaded 5 of the 8 e-newsletters and found NOTHING on any dwarf species! It's mostly snakes and other native aussie reptiles, as far as I can see.
> Have you found anything yourself NG? If so, where am I going wrong? :confused


Same here.


----------



## luke61188

im going to give my ackies a bath to help with there shedding what temp should the water be??


----------



## Chris18

luke61188 said:


> im going to give my ackies a bath to help with there shedding what temp should the water be??


Luke warm mate
should be warm to the touch, not hot
good luck, my ackie hates them and gets in a mood with me for days after hers -.-


----------



## BeardedDee

Cookaaaaay said:


> Same here.


Top pics btw Cookaaaaaaaaaaaaaay :2thumb:
Any vids that could be uploaded? :whistling2: 
No matter how boring they may seem. I'd love to see more in the way ackies and other dwarfs move about their vivs in general lease


----------



## Jude

I did warm like a babies bath... not sure what mine thought of it to be honest! They kinda flidded out to start with but then each had a bit of a swim/wade about and seemed a bit happier! 

When I put my hand in to lift them out they certainly darted over and held on to me for dear life tho bless them :lol2:


----------



## BeardedDee

luke61188 said:


> im going to give my ackies a bath to help with there shedding what temp should the water be??


As a guide, I bath my beardie in water @ 90-95f


----------



## alspider

Chris18 said:


> Luke warm mate
> should be warm to the touch, not hot
> good luck, my ackie hates them and gets in a mood with me for days after hers -.-


mine are the same they panic and try to climb the bath,i found if i put my exoterra large hide in they go underneath and forget about the water,they are bonking away as i speek :lol2:


----------



## Jude

Cookaaaaay said:


> Pics as promised!
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Colour change:
> image
> 
> Where do you think you're going?! :lol2:
> image
> 
> : victory:


Lovely pics Cookaaaaay! Your little ones got some gorgeous markings coming through there : victory:


----------



## luke61188

i think my ackies will hate me after i bath them then they get the hump wen i spray there viv


----------



## Cookaaaaay

BeardedDee said:


> Top pics btw Cookaaaaaaaaaaaaaay :2thumb:
> Any vids that could be uploaded? :whistling2:
> No matter how boring they may seem. I'd love to see more in the way ackies and other dwarfs move about their vivs in general lease


Thanks! 
and, erm.. not really. I did upload a vid onto YouTube a couple of months ago, but the quality is terrible.. so I'm not going to do anymore! haha. I was going to get a proper camcorder, but I changed my mind. : victory:



Jude said:


> Lovely pics Cookaaaaay! Your little ones got some gorgeous markings coming through there : victory:


Thanks Jude


----------



## BeardedDee

@ Cookaaaaay - no worries mate: victory:


----------



## kipperhughes

Cookaaaaay said:


> Pics as promised!


awesome pics and wow he gotten big!! 

havnt been on as much as normal been running round crazy with this stupid weather so havnt had as much time with my lil buddy lol but just spent good couple hours with him today and wow he gotten big!! started to shed again so colour is looking lovely underneath Need to clean his viv out soon so i snap some pics plus i wanna move his stuff around

BeardedDee - i posted couple vids ages ago of mine having munch had one of him eating his scrambled eggs but stupid iphone wont let me take it off


----------



## Cookaaaaay

kipperhughes said:


> awesome pics and wow he gotten big!!


Thanks :2thumb:: victory:


----------



## jschristy

some lounging yellow-spotted timors










and their temp. setup (until this summer)


----------



## Cookaaaaay

jschristy said:


> some lounging yellow-spotted timors
> 
> image
> 
> and their temp. setup (until this summer)
> 
> image
> image


They are beautiful! :mf_dribble:
Nice setup : victory:


----------



## simonas

monitor mad said:


> My Male Ackie
> image


is that a particularly big ackie or is that how big they grow?

I;d really like some of these for my 4x2x2 viv?:notworthy:


----------



## NightGecko

Cookaaaaay said:


> Same here.


 
Well I was going by the name ODATRIA and cover photo... the liars :devil: :lol2:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

NightGecko said:


> Well I was going by the name ODATRIA and cover photo... the liars :devil: :lol2:


So, you didn't even bother reading it?! :lol2:
Obviously you lot aren't as interested in monitors as us lot. Some of us actually bothered to read it...:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## BeardedDee

Cookaaaaay said:


> So, you didn't even bother reading it?! :lol2:
> Obviously you lot aren't as interested in monitors as us lot. Some of us actually bothered to read it...:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


:lol2: Have you had a look through any of the BIAWAK articles?

International Varanid Interest Group -


----------



## Cookaaaaay

BeardedDee said:


> :lol2: Have you had a look through any of the BIAWAK articles?
> 
> International Varanid Interest Group -


Wow, there's some stunning monitors on those links! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## NightGecko

Cookaaaaay said:


> So, you didn't even bother reading it?! :lol2:
> Obviously you lot aren't as interested in monitors as us lot. Some of us actually bothered to read it...:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


I posted the link _Before_ I started to read, once I realised it wasn't about monitors I forgot to tell the rest of you though :lol2:

Pfft...Anyway I'd already know it all :whistling2:



BeardedDee said:


> :lol2: Have you had a look through any of the BIAWAK articles?
> 
> International Varanid Interest Group -


Now those I HAVE read :no1:


----------



## BeardedDee

NightGecko said:


> I posted the link _Before_ I started to read, once I realised it wasn't about monitors I forgot to tell the rest of you though :lol2:
> 
> Pfft...Anyway I'd already know it all :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Now those I HAVE read :no1:


Feel free to add anymore links of interest to slake my thirst..know-it-all :Na_Na_Na_Na: 
I don't know the rules about adding links to outside forums eg varanus dot nl, which I finally became a member of, to mainly read, keeping my newbie posts to nil.


----------



## kipperhughes

well finally did freckles clean out today and had measure of him quickly he grown a good 5 cms since last month :no1:

any way rearranged his viv too while i was cleaning he seems to like it 

































































and i took lil vid last week for you all, him enjoying his scrambled eggs


----------



## Chris18

kipperhughes said:


> well finally did freckles clean out today and had measure of him quickly he grown a good 5 cms since last month :no1:
> 
> any way rearranged his viv too while i was cleaning he seems to like it
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> and i took lil vid last week for you all, him enjoying his scrambled eggs
> 
> http://s579.photobucket.com/albums/ss235/kipperhughes/?action=view&current=c814614e.mp4image


That Cork tube is seriously huge :mf_dribble: i bet it wasn't cheap  i'd love one but they can get pretty expensive
where did you source yours?


----------



## kipperhughes

haha yeah was lil pricey but he loves it think cost me bout 7 quid got it from a reptile shop near me


----------



## NightGecko

BeardedDee said:


> Feel free to add anymore links of interest to slake my thirst..know-it-all :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> I don't know the rules about adding links to outside forums eg varanus dot nl, which I finally became a member of, to mainly read, keeping my newbie posts to nil.


Pick up this book buddy mine cost me £44 its well worth it


----------



## BeardedDee

NightGecko said:


> Pick up this book buddy mine cost me £44 its well worth it
> 
> image


Saw it on ebay the other day for around the same price mark. I was looking to get that or the mike swan book sent from oz from my sis but apparently only has 100 of the 600+ pages on monitors.
Thanks for recommending it :2thumb:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

NightGecko said:


> I posted the link _Before_ I started to read, once I realised it wasn't about monitors I forgot to tell the rest of you though :lol2:
> 
> Pfft...Anyway I'd already know it all :whistling2:


:lol2:



kipperhughes said:


> haha yeah was lil pricey but he loves it think cost me bout 7 quid got it from a reptile shop near me


£7?! that's really cheap! :gasp::gasp::gasp:
I must have one! haha.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Cookaaaaay said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> £7?! that's really cheap! :gasp::gasp::gasp:
> I must have one! haha.


I was thinking that, maybe we can get him to buy them and send em to us in the post. Would probably still work out cheaper then buying one near me :lol2:
Near me they want £15 for a twig that would be better off in a small birdcage :devil:


----------



## Chris18

The ackie didn't even bother making an appearance today which is quite worrying
Think I need to up the temps
Anyone know of any supermarkets or similar that do 150watt spot bulbs?


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Chris18 said:


> The ackie didn't even bother making an appearance today which is quite worrying
> Think I need to up the temps
> Anyone know of any supermarkets or similar that do 150watt spot bulbs?


Mine wouldn't always run around and make an appearance.

Shops wont sell more than 100w.

B&Q and Homebase will see bigger outdoor spot bulbs.


----------



## Chris18

Cheers
I couldn't even find a 100w in Sainsbury's
I think I have a 100w at the minute (it was spare and the numbers have been rubed off) and it's only reaching 95 of at the basking spot so I need to get to bnq tomorrow 
hope she'll be fine till then


----------



## NightGecko

Chris18 said:


> Cheers
> I couldn't even find a 100w in Sainsbury's
> I think I have a 100w at the minute (it was spare and the numbers have been rubed off) and it's only reaching 95 of at the basking spot so I need to get to bnq tomorrow
> hope she'll be fine till then


Didn't they make household bulbs of over 100w illegal? I thought you can only get specialist branded ones now, eg reptile bulbs, or buy online.

I use 100w sun glo 'tight beam' exo terra bulbs as baskers, they do a 150w as well.


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Chris18 said:


> Cheers
> I couldn't even find a 100w in Sainsbury's
> I think I have a 100w at the minute (it was spare and the numbers have been rubed off) and it's only reaching 95 of at the basking spot so I need to get to bnq tomorrow
> hope she'll be fine till then


Earlier this year they stopped making 100w full stop.


----------



## kipperhughes

Dean Cheetham said:


> I was thinking that, maybe we can get him to buy them and send em to us in the post. Would probably still work out cheaper then buying one near me :lol2:
> Near me they want £15 for a twig that would be better off in a small birdcage :devil:


hmmmm i smell a business idea coming on :whistling2:



Cookaaaaay said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> £7?! that's really cheap! :gasp::gasp::gasp:
> I must have one! haha.


mah still 7 quid for essentially a twig is kinda pricey


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Dean Cheetham said:


> I was thinking that, maybe we can get him to buy them and send em to us in the post. Would probably still work out cheaper then buying one near me :lol2:
> Near me they want £15 for a twig that would be better off in a small birdcage :devil:


:lol2:



kipperhughes said:


> mah still 7 quid for essentially a twig is kinda pricey


A twig?! It's a bloody log! :lol2:


----------



## kipperhughes

Cookaaaaay said:


> A twig?! It's a bloody log! :lol2:


haha ive seen bigger :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

kipperhughes said:


> haha ive seen bigger :Na_Na_Na_Na:


hahaha!


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Chris18 said:


> The ackie didn't even bother making an appearance today which is quite worrying
> Think I need to up the temps
> Anyone know of any supermarkets or similar that do 150watt spot bulbs?


as oppose to getting a larger wattage bulb bud add in a second spot bulb try a par20 75watts two of em as opposed to one much easier to control the temps and you wont suck up all of the humidity :2thumb:


----------



## Whosthedaddy

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> as oppose to getting a larger wattage bulb bud add in a second spot bulb try a par20 75watts two of em as opposed to one much easier to control the temps and you wont suck up all of the humidity :2thumb:


Or move the one bulb lower to increase the temps that way.


----------



## spikemu

100 watt ??? 150 WATT !!!! ????? :O .... mines 40 watt and my temps are perfec XD lol


----------



## dizzee

Hiya Everyone, i couldnt sleep so i just read the whole of this thread, glad its only 97 pages lmao .

Around easter time next year, i should be getting a nice big rep room of 15ft x 15ft and have a nice 6-7 ft x 3 ft space going spare :2thumb:

i fancy my hand at maybe a 2-3 yellow ackies.

would they be scared of a 6-7 ft space when little 

i should be starting a large breeder group of dubias next year. could ackies be taught to eat out of a dish so i dnt have roaches running around :lol2:

and plan to give treats on weekends. ( egg, lambs heart,waxies )

substrate will be 12" deep for burrowing

how would you go around heating such a viv. maybe 3 60w bulbs and ceramic for night time (150w)

what do you think people ???

Cheers

Callam


----------



## Dean Cheetham

dizzee said:


> Hiya Everyone, i couldnt sleep so i just read the whole of this thread, glad its only 97 pages lmao .
> 
> Around easter time next year, i should be getting a nice big rep room of 15ft x 15ft and have a nice 6-7 ft x 3 ft space going spare :2thumb:
> 
> i fancy my hand at maybe a 2-3 yellow ackies.
> 
> would they be scared of a 6-7 ft space when little
> 
> i should be starting a large breeder group of dubias next year. could ackies be taught to eat out of a dish so i dnt have roaches running around :lol2:
> 
> and plan to give treats on weekends. ( egg, lambs heart,waxies )
> 
> substrate will be 12" deep for burrowing
> 
> how would you go around heating such a viv. maybe 3 60w bulbs and ceramic for night time (150w)
> 
> what do you think people ???
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Callam


 
Hi Callam mate,

A 7fter might be a bit daunting for youngsters, but they are also very active monitors so might be ok to go in there but you will have fun finding the buggers in there when they are small :devil::lol2:
But when grown on they will love the space and 3 will live in there happily!
Treats sounds fine as long as they are as a treat 
With regards to eating out of a bowl, yes mine eat from a bowl 
and for the heating question im thinking you already kind of have the right idea, you will need a big enough basking area for all 3 to bask at the same time if they was to choose too. and you could achieve this with 3 bulbs but as for the wattage, i cant comment as i have never tried to heat a 7x2x2 before :lol2:


----------



## dizzee

cheers dean.. i think ill have to monitor the bulbs alot at the start to get it spot on. i plan to use a rates stack of 18x18 inches so maybe a big halogen bulb withh do... mmm lol my biggest viv so far is an 3 ft royal viv,

also taking on a 7ftx30"x5ft tokay gecko viv that will house a small group. lol 2011 is gunna be wicked.


----------



## dizzee

forgot to mention. i should have a 4ftx2ft viv spare so lil ones could be housed in that till older.. would that be a better idea ?


----------



## Paul P

Well the Hamm show is upon us once again, Anybody from this thread going?
Roll on Monday, collection day, I can't wait :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## sam gamgee

dizzee said:


> Hiya Everyone, i couldnt sleep so i just read the whole of this thread, glad its only 97 pages lmao .
> 
> Around easter time next year, i should be getting a nice big rep room of 15ft x 15ft and have a nice 6-7 ft x 3 ft space going spare :2thumb:
> 
> i fancy my hand at maybe a 2-3 yellow ackies.
> 
> would they be scared of a 6-7 ft space when little
> 
> i should be starting a large breeder group of dubias next year. could ackies be taught to eat out of a dish so i dnt have roaches running around :lol2:
> 
> and plan to give treats on weekends. ( egg, lambs heart,waxies )
> 
> substrate will be 12" deep for burrowing
> 
> how would you go around heating such a viv. maybe 3 60w bulbs and ceramic for night time (150w)
> 
> what do you think people ???
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Callam


Yeah, they will eat out of a dish but they love chasing food down and its good to watch. The only time they do not get to chase is when they have a treat of egg/morio (feed these by hand), liver or chopped mouse/pinky.
Otherwise its cricket/locust/roach etc.

Oh and trust me no insects get left in there without being eaten......

Dave.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

dizzee said:


> forgot to mention. i should have a 4ftx2ft viv spare so lil ones could be housed in that till older.. would that be a better idea ?


 
Hi mate, Personally i would start them off in the 4x2x2 if you have it spare them upgrade to the big viv when they are a bit larger. :2thumb:
Plus you dont wanna have to rip apart a 7ft viv when they dont appear for a few days


----------



## dizzee

cheers dean. ill give it ago wen i get round to it.lol


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Paul P said:


> Well the Hamm show is upon us once again, Anybody from this thread going?
> Roll on Monday, collection day, I can't wait :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


I wish! :bash: haha.
What are you getting? :mf_dribble:


----------



## spikemu

Paul P said:


> Well the Hamm show is upon us once again, Anybody from this thread going?
> Roll on Monday, collection day, I can't wait :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


 
WAAAAAAAAT !!! 

how many hamm shows are there a year ???? ll i can swear the last was only a few weeks ago ??? lol


----------



## Chris18

My ackie is 'out' today
more like being a trap door spider.
she's laying under her basking slab which is raised and waiting for me to plonk a mealworm by the opening, eating it and then reversing back in
she's become really shy and inactive recently


----------



## dizzee

anyone got the details for hamm ?


----------



## Paul P

Cookaaaaay said:


> I wish! :bash: haha.
> What are you getting? :mf_dribble:


A few girlies to pair up my odd boys and another Red ackie which will make my group a trio.



spikemu said:


> WAAAAAAAAT !!!
> 
> how many hamm shows are there a year ???? ll i can swear the last was only a few weeks ago ??? lol


March, September and December



dizzee said:


> anyone got the details for hamm ?


In the chat section under shows you can find details of all the show dates for this year and next.


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Paul P said:


> A few girlies to pair up my odd boys and another Red ackie which will make my group a trio.


:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## alspider

Ive moved my ackie viv which used to be infront of a radiator,because of this the night time temps are dropping too much, im getting a habistat pulse stat Habistat Pulse Proportional Thermostat - Surrey Pet Supplies but i was wondering what size ceramic to get ? any help btw its in a 4x2x2


----------



## Paul P

alspider said:


> Ive moved my ackie viv which used to be infront of a radiator,because of this the night time temps are dropping too much, im getting a habistat pulse stat Habistat Pulse Proportional Thermostat - Surrey Pet Supplies but i was wondering what size ceramic to get ? any help btw its in a 4x2x2


150w would be plenty for that size, youll still need to place the probe very near the heat source in order to create a thermogradiant, although cooler at night they will still try seek their desired temp.


----------



## alspider

Paul P said:


> 150w would be plenty for that size, youll still need to place the probe very near the heat source in order to create a thermogradiant, although cooler at night they will still try seek their desired temp.


thankyou mr paul p :2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

alspider said:


> Ive moved my ackie viv which used to be infront of a radiator,because of this the night time temps are dropping too much, im getting a habistat pulse stat Habistat Pulse Proportional Thermostat - Surrey Pet Supplies but i was wondering what size ceramic to get ? any help btw its in a 4x2x2


I would move the viv away from the radiator buddy theres a small risk of cooking your ackie : victory:


----------



## BeardedDee

Paul P said:


> A few girlies to pair up my odd boys and another Red ackie which will make my group a trio.


Out of interest Paul, have you reserved the females and red ackie for collection? or put trust in whoever is going to bring you back stunners?

I have an idea who is going to Hamm, as the M&T thread is a bit quiet just now.


----------



## alspider

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> I would move the viv away from the radiator buddy theres a small risk of cooking your ackie : victory:


sorry i put that out of context it was next to the rad but not on top. the rad had thermostatic regulating valves on so the heat was regulated to the temps required within the room. Its now in my bedroom and ive ordered a pulse stat and ceramic. :2thumb:


----------



## Paul P

BeardedDee said:


> Out of interest Paul, have you reserved the females and red ackie for collection? or put trust in whoever is going to bring you back stunners?
> 
> I have an idea who is going to Hamm, as the M&T thread is a bit quiet just now.


All bought and paid for, My friend thats collecting them on my behalf is very well known in the monitor world and he has dealt with most if not all the breeders im buying from, As he's has dealt with most of the European breeders he generally advises me if the animals will be quality specimens or not if you get my drift, lol
Up to yet he has brought back on numerous ocassions all the monitors ive bought via Hamm and Houten so yes I trust his judgement highly.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Paul P said:


> All bought and paid for, My friend thats collecting them on my behalf is very well known in the monitor world and he has dealt with most if not all the breeders im buying from, As he's has dealt with most of the European breeders he generally advises me if the animals will be quality specimens or not if you get my drift, lol
> Up to yet he has brought back on numerous ocassions all the monitors ive bought via Hamm and Houten so yes I trust his judgement highly.


Fancy introducing me for nxt year :whistling2:


----------



## Paul P

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Fancy introducing me for nxt year :whistling2:


Judging by how quiet the monitor and tegu thread is I think you know more than enough monitor people that go to these shows,:lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Paul P said:


> Judging by how quiet the monitor and tegu thread is I think you know more than enough monitor people that go to these shows,:lol2:



:lol2: hopefully ill be going nxt year :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## BeardedDee

Paul P said:


> All bought and paid for, My friend thats collecting them on my behalf is very well known in the monitor world and he has dealt with most if not all the breeders im buying from, As he's has dealt with most of the European breeders he generally advises me if the animals will be quality specimens or not if you get my drift, lol
> Up to yet he has brought back on numerous ocassions all the monitors ive bought via Hamm and Houten so yes I trust his judgement highly.


All good then, that you have no worries there. Thanks for replying : victory:


----------



## Paul P

BeardedDee said:


> All good then, that you have no worries there. Thanks for replying : victory:


Ill try and get some pictures up of the new ones on Monday evening, tell me, when are you likely to be joining the ranks of the monitor keepers?


----------



## BeardedDee

Paul P said:


> Ill try and get some pictures up of the new ones on Monday evening, tell me, when are you likely to be joining the ranks of the monitor keepers?


Haha, good question. Right now I'm hoping to move to another flat before the new year. When settled there, with a set up and finances in place, before the spring. That's the plan anyway :2thumb:

All I'm doing for now is researching, so the shift from theory to practice can be as smooth as can be for me and the little dudes.

There's nobody I know of locally that has any dwarf species, so will also be prepared to travel to the likes of your good self in search : victory:


----------



## Paul P

BeardedDee said:


> Haha, good question. Right now I'm hoping to move to another flat before the new year. When settled there, with a set up and finances in place, before the spring. That's the plan anyway :2thumb:
> 
> All I'm doing for now is researching, so the shift from theory to practice can be as smooth as can be for me and the little dudes.
> 
> There's nobody I know of locally that has any dwarf species, so will also be prepared to travel to the likes of your good self in search : victory:


Its great to hear you are researching every aspect of their care prior to getting whatever species it is you decide you get, I never tire of reading up about the lizards in my care or should I say any reptile in general, lol
If its Ackies you'll be after then Monitor Mad would be a good optional source as he does well with his ackies and would be a lot closer than me , should you decide to go for something a little different then maybe we will meet up next year for sure : victory:


----------



## Jude

BeardedDee said:


> Haha, good question. Right now I'm hoping to move to another flat before the new year. When settled there, with a set up and finances in place, before the spring. That's the plan anyway :2thumb:
> 
> All I'm doing for now is researching, so the shift from theory to practice can be as smooth as can be for me and the little dudes.
> 
> There's nobody I know of locally that has any dwarf species, so will also be prepared to travel to the likes of your good self in search : victory:


 
I meant to ask the other day actually BD - have you decided on what monitor species you're going to start with? Seeing where you are yep I'd agree with Paul that MM would be an excellent source if you're thinking ackies - I'd happily drive all the way up there for MM's monitors! I have to say also tho... if I lived all the way up there I would happily drive all the way down here for any of Pauls too! Having seen Pauls collection in the flesh so to speak you definitely wouldn't be disappointed just looking at them let alone having a hold of one or two and especially if you were going to be driving away with one!


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Jude said:


> *I meant to ask the other day actually BD* - have you decided on what monitor species you're going to start with? Seeing where you are yep I'd agree with Paul that MM would be an excellent source if you're thinking ackies - I'd happily drive all the way up there for MM's monitors! I have to say also tho... if I lived all the way up there I would happily drive all the way down here for any of Pauls too! Having seen Pauls collection in the flesh so to speak you definitely wouldn't be disappointed just looking at them let alone having a hold of one or two and especially if you were going to be driving away with one!


Believe it or not, I actually meant to ask as well.. but I kept forgetting, haha. :bash::no1:


----------



## BeardedDee

Jude said:


> I meant to ask the other day actually BD - have you decided on what monitor species you're going to start with? Seeing where you are yep I'd agree with Paul that MM would be an excellent source if you're thinking ackies - I'd happily drive all the way up there for MM's monitors! I have to say also tho... if I lived all the way up there I would happily drive all the way down here for any of Pauls too! Having seen Pauls collection in the flesh so to speak you definitely wouldn't be disappointed just looking at them let alone having a hold of one or two and especially if you were going to be driving away with one!


Hi Jude, I know I'll be very happy keeping yellow ackie(s) for my first monitor(s). Still unsure if 1,2 or even 3, although i'll know nearer the time, with the obvious potential for breeding, which would be another first, there's still that to consider. First and foremost, they will be pets, so any feedback on that front is most welcome as a first-timer. I'm aware MM does sell too but also that Paul has reds is attractive.


----------



## BeardedDee

Cookaaaaay said:


> Believe it or not, I actually meant to ask as well.. but I kept forgetting, haha. :bash::no1:


Hi Cookaaaaaaaaaaaaaay, yes I haven't given much away have I?:lol2:
Like I said above, yellows if I can't afford any reds. Either way, it's a win win I think eh?

How's yours doing anyway?


----------



## Cookaaaaay

BeardedDee said:


> Hi Cookaaaaaaaaaaaaaay, yes I haven't given much away have I?:lol2:
> Like I said above, yellows if I can't afford any reds. Either way, it's a win win I think eh?


:lol2:

Yupp, definitely a win win.
Definitely an ackie then? Have you looked into other dwarf species? : victory:


----------



## BeardedDee

Cookaaaaay said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Yupp, definitely a win win.
> Definitely an ackie then? Have you looked into other dwarf species? : victory:


I read about alot of the dwarfs as I go but think I should stick to a "gateway" monitor. Kims crossed my mind before winding my neck in :lol2:. Maybe in years to come, a pilbara or two would be my ultimate.

What would you have, if you could, as your next monitor? I notice all your wishlists have disappeared.


----------



## Paul P

BeardedDee said:


> I read about alot of the dwarfs as I go but think I should stick to a "gateway" monitor. Kims crossed my mind before winding my neck in :lol2:. Maybe in years to come, a pilbara or two would be my ultimate.
> 
> What would you have, if you could, as your next monitor? I notice all your wishlists have disappeared.


These are the only dwarfs that I would still love to add to my collection they are the 

Pilbarensis, photos do them no justice at all, Ive seen them in the flesh and believe me they really do have the WOW!!!! factor

Brown/normal Kingorums

and the Brevicauda ( but we all know thats never going to happen ,lol )

Unfortunately Pilbarensis will probably be out of my price range for quite some years to come and the brevicauda are just not available to the hobby grrrrrr


----------



## Jude

BeardedDee said:


> Hi Jude, I know I'll be very happy keeping yellow ackie(s) for my first monitor(s). Still unsure if 1,2 or even 3, although i'll know nearer the time, with the obvious potential for breeding, which would be another first, there's still that to consider. First and foremost, they will be pets, so any feedback on that front is most welcome as a first-timer. I'm aware MM does sell too but also that Paul has reds is attractive.


I honestly don't think you can go wrong with ackies! They really are fab little characters and are so entertaining to watch - I lose hours sometimes just feeding them and then watching them bask for a few minutes then off they run again climbing and leaping around, clambering all over each other and coming to see what I've brought them or checking out what i'm doing with their water bowl (usually tipping it out and cleaning it again! They never tire of trawling mud through it everytime I clean itlol) etc etc etc I could go on and on about them!

My little storri Stanley is just as much character tho! He's on his own in there but still gets up to plenty, he's a right cheeky little fella and again completely entertaining to watch


----------



## Cookaaaaay

BeardedDee said:


> I read about alot of the dwarfs as I go but think I should stick to a "gateway" monitor. Kims crossed my mind before winding my neck in :lol2:. Maybe in years to come, a pilbara or two would be my ultimate.
> 
> What would you have, if you could, as your next monitor? I notice all your wishlists have disappeared.


Ohh, ok. Well, you won't be disappointed with Ackies. :2thumb:
Pilbaras are stunning. :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

Yeah, figured my sig would look a lot neater without them. :no1:
I'd love to have a Kimbo or a leucistic Kingorum. :mf_dribble::mf_dribble: 
Or, if I had the space and money, a black tree monitor or even a roughneck.:mf_dribble:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Paul P said:


> These are the only dwarfs that I would still love to add to my collection they are the
> 
> Pilbarensis, photos do them no justice at all, Ive seen them in the flesh and believe me they really do have the WOW!!!! factor
> 
> Brown/normal Kingorums
> 
> and the Brevicauda ( but we all know thats never going to happen ,lol )
> 
> Unfortunately Pilbarensis will probably be out of my price range for quite some years to come and the brevicauda are just not available to the hobby grrrrrr


Brevicauda? *runs off to to google*

Wow, they are stunning... and TINY! :gasp:


----------



## Jude

Paul P said:


> These are the only dwarfs that I would still love to add to my collection they are the
> 
> Pilbarensis, photos do them no justice at all, Ive seen them in the flesh and believe me they really do have the WOW!!!! factor
> 
> Brown/normal Kingorums
> 
> and the Brevicauda ( but we all know thats never going to happen ,lol )
> 
> Unfortunately Pilbarensis will probably be out of my price range for quite some years to come and the brevicauda are just not available to the hobby grrrrrr


Everyone has to have something to aim for I guess Paul... you're deservedly well placed with your experience and reputation so you never know with the Pilbarensis, it might be a case of at the right place at the right time. I wish you all the luck in the world there too Paul, I've only ever seen pictures and even in those they are remarkable little fellas.


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Just thought I'd mention..

We've now hit 1000 posts! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Paul P

Jude said:


> Everyone has to have something to aim for I guess Paul... you're deservedly well placed with your experience and reputation so you never know with the Pilbarensis, it might be a case of at the right place at the right time. I wish you all the luck in the world there too Paul, I've only ever seen pictures and even in those they are remarkable little fellas.


 
Who knows Jude, I hope your right, I know somebody with Pilbarensis, its maybe just a case of twisting their arm hard enough and long enough untill they decided to let me have a pair, we'll see, lol


----------



## Paul P

Cookaaaaay said:


> Just thought I'd mention..
> 
> We've now hit 1000 posts! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


Typical, Jude has been on here 5 minutes and gets the 1000th post :gasp:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Paul P said:


> Typical, Jude has been on here 5 minutes and gets the 1000th post :gasp:


:lol2::lol2:

If I'd have waited a minute longer, it would have been me who got the 1000th post! GUTTED! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jude

Paul P said:


> Typical, Jude has been on here 5 minutes and gets the 1000th post :gasp:


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2:...what do I win????? :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## Paul P

Jude said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:...what do I win????? :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


 
It would have been a Kimberly, but nevermind I see you all ready have one:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Jude

Paul P said:


> It would have been a Kimberly, but nevermind I see you all ready have one:lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
Oh now that's just not fair Paul :devil: ....


----------



## Paul P

Jude said:


> Oh now that's just not fair Paul :devil: ....


Sorry , couldn't resist :lol2:


----------



## Jude

Paul P said:


> Who knows Jude, I hope your right, I know somebody with Pilbarensis, its maybe just a case of twisting their arm hard enough and long enough untill they decided to let me have a pair, we'll see, lol


 
I hope so too for you, bide your time and it'll happen when the time's right. : victory:


----------



## Jude

Jude said:


> I hope so too for you, bide your time and it'll happen when the time's right. : victory:


 

You see, I'm nice not mean! :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## BeardedDee

Yeah, being aware of the impending 1000th post , I didn't think it would come when I turned my back for 20 mins lol. Happy 1K post or something lol.

Aw envy at you Paul for seeing Pilbarensis in the flesh, so colourfully gracefull. Hope you can convince that someone to let you have 1 or 2 : victory:

Brevicauda are like miniscule from what I've seen, Is that possible!!!


----------



## Paul P

Jude said:


> You see, I'm nice not mean! :whistling2: :lol2:


Whatever you say Jude :lol2:

Can you remember this picture, this is yours, told you he's a bit hyper, runs totally out of steam and sleeps anywhere

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/528668-we-worry-about-falling-out.html


----------



## hayleyb24

is so jelous of u all i so want an ackie, they are the most gorgeous thing i have ever seen :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt: but i dont think the other will let me have one :sad::sad::sad::sad:


----------



## Paul P

BeardedDee said:


> Yeah, being aware of the impending 1000th post , I didn't think it would come when I turned my back for 20 mins lol. Happy 1K post or something lol.
> 
> Aw envy at you Paul for seeing Pilbarensis in the flesh, so colourfully gracefull. Hope you can convince that someone to let you have 1 or 2 : victory:
> 
> Brevicauda are like miniscule from what I've seen, Is that possible!!!


Even if I never own a brevicauda I would love to just see one, tiny isnt the word.


----------



## BeardedDee

Paul P said:


> Whatever you say Jude :lol2:
> 
> Can you remember this picture, this is yours, told you he's a bit hyper, runs totally out of steam and sleeps anywhere
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/528668-we-worry-about-falling-out.html


That pic is wicked, never seen that before :2thumb:


----------



## Paul P

hayleyb24 said:


> is so jelous of u all i so want an ackie, they are the most gorgeous thing i have ever seen :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt: but i dont think the other will let me have one :sad::sad::sad::sad:


They are a true joy to keep, you would never regret it. If the other half doesnt give in just tell him youll be changing your sig to

0.0.0 other half ( only kidding ) :whistling2:


----------



## Jude

Paul P said:


> Whatever you say Jude :lol2:
> 
> Can you remember this picture, this is yours, told you he's a bit hyper, runs totally out of steam and sleeps anywhere
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/528668-we-worry-about-falling-out.html


 
Yep I remember that picture! He is sooo cool  and he is my one?? :flrt: OMG I can't wait!


----------



## Paul P

BeardedDee said:


> That pic is wicked, never seen that before :2thumb:


Oh yes hes a character alright, he wasn't very old in that picture and caught him doing that a couple of times,its still a fave picture of mine.


----------



## Jude

hayleyb24 said:


> is so jelous of u all i so want an ackie, they are the most gorgeous thing i have ever seen :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt: but i dont think the other will let me have one :sad::sad::sad::sad:





Paul P said:


> They are a true joy to keep, you would never regret it. If the other half doesnt give in just tell him youll be changing your sig to
> 
> 0.0.0 other half ( only kidding ) :whistling2:


 
As it goes I think I'd have to agree there :lol2: (only kidding too of course) 

Honestly tho they are really ace little monitors to keep - if I watched mine all day it wouldnt be enough sometimes! It's a case of no sorry we haven't got dinner tonight I'm watching my ackies....


----------



## BeardedDee

hayleyb24 said:


> is so jelous of u all i so want an ackie, they are the most gorgeous thing i have ever seen :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt: but i dont think the other will let me have one :sad::sad::sad::sad:


Do you have to ask!? What or who's more important to you!? Who wears the trousers!? Lay down the law!!! :lol2:
Having an Ackie in your life would be complete surely...no?: victory:


Damn, my own UV and basking light have went off,yawn, night all lol.


----------



## hayleyb24

lol i think im gunna tel him lol ha ha x :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Jude

BeardedDee said:


> Do you have to ask!? What or who's more important to you!? Who wears the trousers!? Lay down the law!!! :lol2:
> Having an Ackie in your life would be complete surely...no?: victory:
> 
> 
> Damn, my own UV and basking light have went off,yawn, night all lol.


 
:lol2: Night BD


----------



## Jude

hayleyb24 said:


> lol i think im gunna tel him lol ha ha x :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


 
Go for it :2thumb:


----------



## hayleyb24

Nite:2thumb: x


----------



## hayleyb24

im scared lol and he would love one really its just makin him say yes :lol2:


----------



## Jude

Nite :2thumb: reckon I'll have to head off too lol


----------



## hayleyb24

every ones going, im gunna be alone :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp: lol


----------



## Jude

hayleyb24 said:


> im scared lol and he would love one really its just makin him say yes :lol2:


Haven't gone yet lol ...I reckon you should go for it - maybe search you tube for some videos and choose some really good ones showing how cute they are and how active/inquisitive etc and use them as a bit of leverage... then plot and think up all you can to use as bargaining tools with him :lol2:


----------



## hayleyb24

lol i showed him earlier and he said there gorgeous so maybe its a thumbs up :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Jude

hayleyb24 said:


> lol i showed him earlier and he said there gorgeous so maybe its a thumbs up :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


definitely sounds promising :2thumb: keep striking while the iron's hot :lol2:


----------



## hayleyb24

ha ha will do ive got everything crossed lol im off to beat him at dice king ha ha night :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Jude

hayleyb24 said:


> ha ha will do ive got everything crossed lol im off to beat him at dice king ha ha night :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


 
If it'd get you the ackie you should praps let him win :lol2:


----------



## hayleyb24

wish i had thought of that before i woppped his ass lol


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Morning/Afternoon guys. :2thumb:

Hi Hayley, good luck with convincing your OH! It will be great to have another member join the thread. :2thumb: Ackies are awesome little monitors, you won't be disappointed with them. : victory:


----------



## Paul P

A couple of pics of my new Gilleni viv, housing a trio, ive gone for a different approach with this one and gone with a higher viv, will monitor how the groups get on and then stick with the most successful.

I think youll agree they blend in well with the setup and looks a little more natural.


----------



## Paul P

Bath time for the Ackies, Im never their favourite person at this time :devil:










The male


















The female









And back in the viv with a strop on, lol


----------



## Paul P

As promised Jude here are a couple of your new Kimb


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Paul P said:


> A couple of pics of my new Gilleni viv, housing a trio, ive gone for a different approach with this one and gone with a higher viv, will monitor how the groups get on and then stick with the most successful.
> 
> I think youll agree they blend in well with the setup and looks a little more natural.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Wow, that looks great! Looks very natural! :notworthy:



Paul P said:


> Bath time for the Ackies, Im never their favourite person at this time :devil:
> 
> image
> 
> The male
> image
> 
> image
> 
> The female
> image
> 
> And back in the viv with a strop on, lol
> 
> image


haha!
Great pics!
They're stunning. :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:



Paul P said:


> As promised Jude here are a couple of your new Kimb
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Wow, Jude is very lucky! :devil::devil::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Paul P

Cookaaaaay said:


> Wow, that looks great! Looks very natural! :notworthy:
> 
> 
> 
> haha!
> Great pics!
> They're stunning. :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Jude is very lucky! :devil::devil::Na_Na_Na_Na:


Cheers m8

The vivs just an experiment at the mo, if it works ill do the same for the Caudo's aswell : victory:

How's your ackie getting on? Would your parents not let you get another as its not like you would need to add another viv so wouldnt take up any more room than you already use?


----------



## hayleyb24

Im still tryin but nothings giving at the moment :sad::sad::sad: but hopefully it will soon i think im gunna just have to keep trying and the more pics i see of dwarf moniters the more gorgeous they get:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## BeardedDee

Paul P said:


> A couple of pics of my new Gilleni viv, housing a trio, ive gone for a different approach with this one and gone with a higher viv, will monitor how the groups get on and then stick with the most successful.
> 
> *I think youll agree they blend in well* with the setup and looks a little more natural.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Your not kidding! are they even in the 1st pic? lol. Looking really good though, hope that setup works out well.





Paul P said:


> Bath time for the Ackies, Im never their favourite person at this time :devil:
> 
> image
> 
> The male
> image
> 
> image
> 
> The female
> image
> 
> And back in the viv with a strop on, lol
> 
> image


REDS! REDS! REDS! haha! bee yootiful :mf_dribble:



Paul P said:


> As promised Jude here are a couple of your new Kimb
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Lucky man Jude : victory: Getting a fair collection now mate


----------



## Paul P

BeardedDee said:


> Your not kidding! are they even in the 1st pic? lol. Looking really good though, hope that setup works out well.
> 
> 
> Oh yes they are there somewhere :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> REDS! REDS! REDS! haha! bee yootiful :mf_dribble:
> Not to say that yellows arnt great, but looks wise I think the reds just edge it :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky man Jude : victory: Getting a fair collection now mate


Judes a lady :whistling2:


----------



## BeardedDee

Paul P said:


> Judes a lady :whistling2:


:lol2: You see I'm still learning.

Sorry Jude :blush:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Cracking Pic's Paul, cant wait to get my hands on some reds or storr's :2thumb:


----------



## xvickyx

Paul P said:


> As promised Jude here are a couple of your new Kimb
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Lovely :flrt:


----------



## Paul P

Dean Cheetham said:


> Cracking Pic's Paul, cant wait to get my hands on some reds or storr's :2thumb:


Im sure itll happen at some point, hows the female Kim doing, any rounder yet?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Paul P said:


> Im sure itll happen at some point, hows the female Kim doing, any rounder yet?


 
Haha you can be certain of that buddy :2thumb:
She is doing really well, shes looking a little rounder.
Caught her in her lay box a few times investigating, and looks like she has had 1 practice dig in one of the corners. : victory:
They get on really well lol eat,sleep,climb together :flrt:


----------



## monitor mad

My couple of newbies :2thumb:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Paul P said:


> Cheers m8
> 
> The vivs just an experiment at the mo, if it works ill do the same for the Caudo's aswell : victory:
> 
> How's your ackie getting on? Would your parents not let you get another as its not like you would need to add another viv so wouldnt take up any more room than you already use?


My ackie is doing great, thanks for asking. Meh, don't know. I'm going to wait a bit before I ask for another one. Don't want to sound ungrateful about the one I've got now. They always tell me I'm never happy with what I've got.. blah blah blah. haha.
I have been putting little hints in though.. I've been saying stuff like "Do you think my lizard is lonely?"..."when I'm living on my own, I'm going to get another one to keep him/her company!" :lol2: I don't think it's working though. :bash::lol2:



hayleyb24 said:


> Im still tryin but nothings giving at the moment :sad::sad::sad: but hopefully it will soon i think im gunna just have to keep trying and the more pics i see of dwarf moniters the more gorgeous they get:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


He'll give in sooner or later, who can resist an ackie?! :no1:



BeardedDee said:


> :lol2: You see I'm still learning.
> 
> Sorry Jude :blush:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Paul P

monitor mad said:


> My couple of newbies :2thumb:
> image
> image
> image


Very nice indeed, are they a proven pair?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Lovely MM :2thumb:
Am i right in thinking they are peacocks?
Not really read up on these much yet.


----------



## monitor mad

Paul P said:


> Very nice indeed, are they a proven pair?


 
Still only youngish really Paul but possibly a 1:1 timorensis sub-adults so maybe next year for any possible breeding


----------



## monitor mad

Dean Cheetham said:


> Lovely MM :2thumb:
> Am i right in thinking they are peacocks?
> Not really read up on these much yet.


 
Cheers Dean , i bought them as v.timorensis , great colouring on them :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

monitor mad said:


> Cheers Dean , i bought them as v.timorensis , great colouring on them :2thumb:


 
Haha yeh i think its the colouring that threw me the most :lol2:
Never trust google ^^


----------



## Cookaaaaay

monitor mad said:


> My couple of newbies :2thumb:
> image
> image
> image


They are beautiful! Their patterns are stunning. :mf_dribble:


----------



## BeardedDee

Dean Cheetham said:


> Haha yeh i think its the colouring that threw me the most :lol2:
> Never trust google ^^


I half expect google images to show MM holding whatever I search for anyway, which has happened :lol2:

Very nice looking peacocks Mr MM btw : victory:


----------



## Barlow

Hi MM. They definately look like auffenbergi's to me. I have a pair a little larger to yours but they look the same. As far as I'm aware timorensis' dorsal occelli are more random and less banded than the auffenbergi. Gorgeous critters though aren't they?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

monitor mad said:


> Still only youngish really Paul but possibly a 1:1 timorensis sub-adults so maybe next year for any possible breeding


I reckon there the same sex bud from the pics there headshapes look almost identical... and im leaning towards male. 

But there still on the youngside to sex anywhere near a 100% yet.


----------



## Jude

Paul P said:


> Judes a lady :whistling2:





BeardedDee said:


> :lol2: You see I'm still learning.
> 
> Sorry Jude :blush:


 
:lol2: :lol2: :lol2: 

No worries BD  It's one of those names - catches people out sometimes lol ..... that's why I have to wear a bit of nail varnish and lippy sometimes :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Paul P said:


> Cheers m8
> 
> The vivs just an experiment at the mo, if it works ill do the same for the Caudo's aswell : victory:
> 
> How's your ackie getting on? Would your parents not let you get another as its not like you would need to add another viv so wouldnt take up any more room than you already use?


I reckon its a step in the right direction budd a small colony plus plenty of space = breeding success hopefully :no1:


----------



## Jude

Paul P said:


> A couple of pics of my new Gilleni viv, housing a trio, ive gone for a different approach with this one and gone with a higher viv, will monitor how the groups get on and then stick with the most successful.
> 
> I think youll agree they blend in well with the setup and looks a little more natural.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


The set up looks really nice  they certainly blend in well! What size have you gone for here Paul?



Paul P said:


> Bath time for the Ackies, Im never their favourite person at this time :devil:
> 
> image
> 
> The male
> image
> 
> image
> 
> The female
> image
> 
> And back in the viv with a strop on, lol
> 
> image


 
Hmmm... mine didn't like me after bath time either! Goodness can they sulk! Mind you after they cheered up they seemed to think they could come out everytime I went to the viv :lol2:

Beautiful reds tho Paul, looking really beautiful their colouring and markings : victory: 



Paul P said:


> As promised Jude here are a couple of your new Kimb
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Now he's a handsome fella! Not that I'm biased of course... :whistling2: Thank you for putting his pictures up Paul, I can't wait to get him home! :flrt:


----------



## Jude

monitor mad said:


> My couple of newbies :2thumb:
> image
> image
> image


 
They're stunners MM - really nicely coloured and their markings are beautiful! : victory:


----------



## Paul P

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> I reckon its a step in the right direction budd a small colony plus plenty of space = breeding success hopefully :no1:


Heres hoping Shane, fingers crossed : victory:



Jude said:


> The set up looks really nice  they certainly blend in well! What size have you gone for here Paul?
> 
> Its actually not that big 3ft tall x 3ft long x 15 inches deep but still gives them plenty of room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... mine didn't like me after bath time either! Goodness can they sulk! Mind you after they cheered up they seemed to think they could come out everytime I went to the viv :lol2:
> 
> Beautiful reds tho Paul, looking really beautiful their colouring and markings : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> Now he's a handsome fella! Not that I'm biased of course... :whistling2: Thank you for putting his pictures up Paul, I can't wait to get him home! :flrt:


Not being biased, oh I think you are :lol2:


----------



## Paul P

Dean Cheetham said:


> Haha you can be certain of that buddy :2thumb:
> She is doing really well, shes looking a little rounder.
> Caught her in her lay box a few times investigating, and looks like she has had 1 practice dig in one of the corners. : victory:
> They get on really well lol eat,sleep,climb together :flrt:


Good to hear :2thumb:

My females in the box more than out and about at the moment so hopefully she will also lay soon.


----------



## Jude

Paul P said:


> Heres hoping Shane, fingers crossed : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> Not being biased, oh I think you are :lol2:


Ok ok I am... but he is lovely! 

Blimey they look lost in there bless them! I assumed it was bigger than that lol... they certainly have got lots of space to use by the looks of it, it looks really good : victory:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Paul P said:


> Good to hear :2thumb:
> 
> My females in the box more than out and about at the moment so hopefully she will also lay soon.


Cheers mate, Fingers crossed for you! :2thumb:


----------



## bumbleyjoe

wow you guys are being quiet today! bottom of page 3!!! on well, i will boost you back to the top! Have been trying to decide what to put in my boscs old viv once he moves into his big one. It is roughly 5ft(l) by 1.5(w) by 1.5(h) thos those are only guestimations (as im far to lazy to get up and find a tape measure!)! Me and the OH made it ourselves out of a old side board so its not a conventional size. I already have my ackies in a 4x2x2 which i am happy with but was wondering what i could keep in this one!

Give me some ideas!!!


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Timor, they are epically pretty. Not the ideal dimensions as rathera climb than not but with some effective use of branches and hiding places could be good.


----------



## NightGecko

I must remember to keep my eye on this thread with posts with pics like these popping up : victory:



Paul P said:


> A couple of pics of my new Gilleni viv, housing a trio, ive gone for a different approach with this one and gone with a higher viv, will monitor how the groups get on and then stick with the most successful.
> 
> I think youll agree they blend in well with the setup and looks a little more natural.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


What are the dimensions buddy, I was planning on using a 4x2x2 or perhaps a 3x3x2 when I eventually get a pair.



Paul P said:


> Bath time for the Ackies, Im never their favourite person at this time :devil:
> 
> image
> 
> The male
> image
> 
> image
> 
> The female
> image
> 
> And back in the viv with a strop on, lol
> 
> image


Nice pics again, how often do you bath them or just when they're shedding? I bath my Indo stuff once or twice a week and my Aussie stuff just when it's in shed or if I have some spare time to kill with the animals : victory:



Paul P said:


> As promised Jude here are a couple of your new Kimb
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Is that the male you had advertised, Nice buy Jude :2thumb:


----------



## Paul P

NightGecko said:


> I must remember to keep my eye on this thread with posts with pics like these popping up : victory:
> 
> Cheers NG
> 
> 
> 
> What are the dimensions buddy, I was planning on using a 4x2x2 or perhaps a 3x3x2 when I eventually get a pair.
> 
> This one is only 3ft long x 3ft tall x 15 inches wide although its ample with them only being around 6 months old at the mo.Botyhthe size vivs you propose would do the job fine, I think the higher would look better though : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics again, how often do you bath them or just when they're shedding? I bath my Indo stuff once or twice a week and my Aussie stuff just when it's in shed or if I have some spare time to kill with the animals : victory:
> 
> Ditto, only when they really need it.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the male you had advertised, Nice buy Jude :2thumb:


Yes, he now belongs to Jude.


----------



## Paul P

bumbleyjoe said:


> wow you guys are being quiet today! bottom of page 3!!! on well, i will boost you back to the top! Have been trying to decide what to put in my boscs old viv once he moves into his big one. It is roughly 5ft(l) by 1.5(w) by 1.5(h) thos those are only guestimations (as im far to lazy to get up and find a tape measure!)! Me and the OH made it ourselves out of a old side board so its not a conventional size. I already have my ackies in a 4x2x2 which i am happy with but was wondering what i could keep in this one!
> 
> Give me some ideas!!!


What about moving the ackies into the bigger viv and put a couple of Storri in the 4x2x2 :mf_dribble:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Whosthedaddy said:


> Timor, they are epically pretty. Not the ideal dimensions as rathera climb than not but with some effective use of branches and hiding places could be good.


Way to small for a pair of timors for a start theyd never breed second there semi arboreal and love nothing more than digging to boot so i deep substrate is a must proberly even more


----------



## NightGecko

bumbleyjoe said:


> wow you guys are being quiet today! bottom of page 3!!! on well, i will boost you back to the top! Have been trying to decide what to put in my boscs old viv once he moves into his big one. It is roughly 5ft(l) by 1.5(w) by 1.5(h) thos those are only guestimations (as im far to lazy to get up and find a tape measure!)! Me and the OH made it ourselves out of a old side board so its not a conventional size. I already have my ackies in a 4x2x2 which i am happy with but was wondering what i could keep in this one!
> 
> Give me some ideas!!!


I used to have Koko and Freckles in 5x1.5x1.5's but I moved them up to 4x2x2's and can see they've appreciated the change. The extra ground space was nowhere near as important as the extra height. As timors are just as arboreal as the tristis and Kims, I wouldn't recommend anything less than a 4x2x2. Eventually I'd like to keep these guys in something taller though, my tristis will move into the 4x5x2 once paired I guess.

So, in that size viv, nothing arboreal. Baby ackies maybe...?


----------



## bumbleyjoe

Paul P said:


> What about moving the ackies into the bigger viv and put a couple of Storri in the 4x2x2 :mf_dribble:


 
Hmmm, cool, something to think about! Thanks bud!



NightGecko said:


> I used to have Koko and Freckles in 5x1.5x1.5's but I moved them up to 4x2x2's and can see they've appreciated the change. The extra ground space was nowhere near as important as the extra height. As timors are just as arboreal as the tristis and Kims, I wouldn't recommend anything less than a 4x2x2. Eventually I'd like to keep these guys in something taller though, my tristis will move into the 4x5x2 once paired I guess.
> 
> So, in that size viv, nothing arboreal. Baby ackies maybe...?


Well since i already have ackies i dont really want any more, so was hoping for a slightly different specie... Also remember that the sizes were just guesses (yes im still too lazy to go measure the thing!). One day i will measure it and let you know the proper dimensions. are there any non arboreal dwarfs you can think of?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

NightGecko said:


> I used to have Koko and Freckles in 5x1.5x1.5's but I moved them up to 4x2x2's and can see they've appreciated the change. The extra ground space was nowhere near as important as the extra height. As timors are just as arboreal as the tristis and Kims, I wouldn't recommend anything less than a 4x2x2. Eventually I'd like to keep these guys in something taller though, my tristis will move into the 4x5x2 once paired I guess.
> 
> So, in that size viv, nothing arboreal. Baby ackies maybe...?


I honestly think that 4 by 2s are to small for the semi-arboreals 4 by 3/4s should be a minimum for em but thats just me


----------



## NightGecko

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> I honestly think that 4 by 2s are to small for the semi-arboreals 4 by 3/4s should be a minimum for em but thats just me


4x2x2 is the absolute minimum but it will have to do mine for now. I agree though, they need more height.

I'm planning to go a bit deeper and taller, possibly even longer. Definately 2.5 deep and 3.5 or 4ft high, : victory:



bumbleyjoe said:


> Hmmm, cool, something to think about! Thanks bud!
> 
> Well since i already have ackies i dont really want any more, so was hoping for a slightly different specie... Also remember that the sizes were just guesses (yes im still too lazy to go measure the thing!). One day i will measure it and let you know the proper dimensions. are there any non arboreal dwarfs you can think of?


Not any that are frequently seen, red ackies obviously but they're not much different. Even the ackies love to climb though... Storrs as Paul P has said, and Kings but they're alot dearer.

Most of them are semi to fully arboreal, caudos, mulgas, tristis, kims, timors, peacocks, etc


----------



## Paul P

Well everything has made the journey from Hamm is now home safe and sound.
The Caudos are really shy and underwieght so will need a little time to settle so Im giving them a wide birth and time, but the new ackie and Kingorum are fab with the male Kingorum already feeding from my hand :2thumb:

Heres the little red, not a great pic but a rush job, anybody think of a nice name? Has to be unisexed though as its only a baby, possibly female but not sure.










The new female Kingorum, shes a little cracker, very happy with this one










And the new male, alot more butch looking and heavier bodied than my other male


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Paul P said:


> Well everything has made the journey from Hamm is now home safe and sound.
> The Caudos are really shy and underwieght so will need a little time to settle so Im giving them a wide birth and time, but the new ackie and Kingorum are fab with the male Kingorum already feeding from my hand :2thumb:
> 
> Heres the little red, not a great pic but a rush job, anybody think of a nice name? Has to be unisexed though as its only a baby, possibly female but not sure.
> 
> image
> 
> The new female Kingorum, shes a little cracker, very happy with this one
> 
> image
> 
> And the new male, alot more butch looking and heavier bodied than my other male
> image
> image


Beautiful ackie!
Stunning Kingorum :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## monitor mad

Paul P said:


> Well everything has made the journey from Hamm is now home safe and sound.
> The Caudos are really shy and underwieght so will need a little time to settle so Im giving them a wide birth and time, but the new ackie and Kingorum are fab with the male Kingorum already feeding from my hand :2thumb:
> 
> Heres the little red, not a great pic but a rush job, anybody think of a nice name? Has to be unisexed though as its only a baby, possibly female but not sure.
> 
> image
> 
> The new female Kingorum, shes a little cracker, very happy with this one
> 
> image
> 
> And the new male, alot more butch looking and heavier bodied than my other male
> image
> image


 
Hi Paul , you have some crackers there absolutly exquisite , i met "odatria nl" and had a good old chinwag with him also seen some very nice kimms over there and kingorums:2thumb:


----------



## Paul P

monitor mad said:


> Hi Paul , you have some crackers there absolutly exquisite , i met "odatria nl" and had a good old chinwag with him also seen some very nice kimms over there and kingorums:2thumb:


Cheers MM

I see you didn't fair to bad yourself though, some really nice looking monitors you brought back. I was really after the brown kingorum, couldn't arrange anything for pick up though and couldnt find anybody willing to sell a female 
If I remember Odatria is Martyn,He defo has a few quallity monitors in his collection.
Did you see any Pilbarensis for sale? If so what were they asking for them?


----------



## monitor mad

Paul P said:


> Cheers MM
> 
> I see you didn't fair to bad yourself though, some really nice looking monitors you brought back. I was really after the brown kingorum, couldn't arrange anything for pick up though and couldnt find anybody willing to sell a female
> If I remember Odatria is Martyn,He defo has a few quallity monitors in his collection.
> Did you see any Pilbarensis for sale? If so what were they asking for them?


I actually looked at 3 or 4 different tables with "brown kingorum" on paul and would have willingly picked them up for you but my own trip was nearly cancelled a few times due to weather and weather related problems :devil:

It is Martyn yes from "odatria nl" 

There was a male pilbra rock but this is the only animal i seen and it was up for i think 1100 eu


----------



## Paul P

Cookaaaaay said:


> Beautiful ackie!
> Stunning Kingorum :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


Cheers m8


----------



## bazza5938

So, my ackies are being picked up tomorrow and should be with me on thursday evening 

Only thing is, I was sort of expecting it to be early next week before they'd get here, and I haven't finished off the viv!

Have cleared out my local shop of eco earth, since I want it fairly deep so they can burrow, but haven't enough of it, bugger, wonder if I could get tarantulabarn to pick me up some more of it while he's on the way over


----------



## Paul P

bazza5938 said:


> So, my ackies are being picked up tomorrow and should be with me on thursday evening
> 
> Only thing is, I was sort of expecting it to be early next week before they'd get here, and I haven't finished off the viv!
> 
> Have cleared out my local shop of eco earth, since I want it fairly deep so they can burrow, but haven't enough of it, bugger, wonder if I could get tarantulabarn to pick me up some more of it while he's on the way over


Are making a mix or just using eco earth? 50/50 mix with playsand should do the job nicely : victory:


----------



## bazza5938

Paul P said:


> Are making a mix or just using eco earth? 50/50 mix with playsand should do the job nicely : victory:


it's a mix, not that much of a ratio though, maybe I'll stick more sand in then, help build it up more


----------



## Cookaaaaay

bazza5938 said:


> So, my ackies are being picked up tomorrow and should be with me on thursday evening
> 
> Only thing is, I was sort of expecting it to be early next week before they'd get here, and I haven't finished off the viv!
> 
> Have cleared out my local shop of eco earth, since I want it fairly deep so they can burrow, but haven't enough of it, bugger, wonder if I could get tarantulabarn to pick me up some more of it while he's on the way over


I'm looking forward to the pics! :Na_Na_Na_Na::mf_dribble:


----------



## Whosthedaddy

bazza5938 said:


> it's a mix, not that much of a ratio though, maybe I'll stick more sand in then, help build it up more


Its not a hard and fast rule nor rocket science. You can always add more later when they're in it, just make sure that a set up is ready for them and running correctly.


----------



## bazza5938

Whosthedaddy said:


> Its not a hard and fast rule nor rocket science. You can always add more later when they're in it, just make sure that a set up is ready for them and running correctly.


Yeah, I know I can always add more, just trying to give them room to burrow right away, so they can hide in it if needs be (there are other hides of course, but since I hear they like to dig, trying to cater for it)


----------



## Paul P

Whosthedaddy said:


> Its not a hard and fast rule nor rocket science. You can always add more later when they're in it, just make sure that a set up is ready for them and running correctly.


Have to agree with this, innitial mix will be rather wet and you may also need to leave the viv doors open for a day or 2 to allow it to to dryout a little, humidity will be dangerously high at this time, lol


----------



## bazza5938

Paul P said:


> Have to agree with this, innitial mix will be rather wet and you may also need to leave the viv doors open for a day or 2 to allow it to to dryout a little, humidity will be dangerously high at this time, lol


it's been a few days since I mixed it all up anyway  going to get the heat etc going tonight, which'll help dry it out a little more for now anyway


----------



## Paul P

bazza5938 said:


> it's been a few days since I mixed it all up anyway  going to get the heat etc going tonight, which'll help dry it out a little more for now anyway


Looking forward to the pics when you get them :2thumb:


----------



## bazza5938

Paul P said:


> Looking forward to the pics when you get them :2thumb:


not much doubt there'll be plenty, camera battery all charged up already, got a new 16gb card for it a few weeks ago that I've still to properly christen


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Paul P said:


> Well everything has made the journey from Hamm is now home safe and sound.
> The Caudos are really shy and underwieght so will need a little time to settle so Im giving them a wide birth and time, but the new ackie and Kingorum are fab with the male Kingorum already feeding from my hand :2thumb:
> 
> Heres the little red, not a great pic but a rush job, anybody think of a nice name? Has to be unisexed though as its only a baby, possibly female but not sure.
> 
> image
> 
> The new female Kingorum, shes a little cracker, very happy with this one
> 
> image
> 
> And the new male, alot more butch looking and heavier bodied than my other male
> image
> image


Some absolute crackers matey proper stunners :no1: 

Gotta love those lucy kings mate


----------



## NightGecko

Paul P said:


> Well everything has made the journey from Hamm is now home safe and sound.
> The Caudos are really shy and underwieght so will need a little time to settle so Im giving them a wide birth and time, but the new ackie and Kingorum are fab with the male Kingorum already feeding from my hand :2thumb:
> 
> Heres the little red, not a great pic but a rush job, anybody think of a nice name? Has to be unisexed though as its only a baby, possibly female but not sure.
> 
> image
> 
> The new female Kingorum, shes a little cracker, very happy with this one
> 
> image
> 
> And the new male, alot more butch looking and heavier bodied than my other male
> image
> image


Looks like an expensive weekend :notworthy: :notworthy:



monitor mad said:


> Hi Paul , you have some crackers there absolutly exquisite , i met "odatria nl" and had a good old chinwag with him also seen some very nice kimms over there and kingorums:2thumb:


Lucky you, did he have much at his stall? : victory:


----------



## monitor mad

NightGecko said:


> Looks like an expensive weekend :notworthy: :notworthy:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you, did he have much at his stall? : victory:


 
Kimms , gillini , red ackies and some other bits n bobs , also seen v,t.tristis and v.t.orietalis , storri etc plus loads of others


----------



## Dean Cheetham

monitor mad said:


> Kimms , gillini , red ackies and some other bits n bobs , also seen v,t.tristis and v.t.orietalis , storri etc plus loads of others


 
I would have been in my element :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Paul P

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Some absolute crackers matey proper stunners :no1:
> 
> Gotta love those lucy kings mate


They are the bees knees m8, wicked little things :2thumb:



NightGecko said:


> Looks like an expensive weekend :notworthy: :notworthy:
> 
> That would be a bit of an understatement :whip: but worth every penny


----------



## NightGecko

Paul P said:


> That would be a bit of an understatement :whip: but worth every penny


Definately : victory: How many of each species do you own know? :no1:


----------



## Paul P

NightGecko said:


> Definately : victory: How many of each species do you own know? :no1:


Hi NG

Im trying to put together 2.2 of everything, still a few to go yet. Im only going to be keeping the one pair of glauerti though, the most active and those needing the most room.


----------



## spikemu

hey all not been on here much ... but i had a thought bout how to make thew 6foot viv special .... would ackies apreciate a waterfall ???? ... it will keep humidity up abit .. and make the viv pretty cool XD lol


----------



## Paul P

spikemu said:


> hey all not been on here much ... but i had a thought bout how to make thew 6foot viv special .... would ackies apreciate a waterfall ???? ... it will keep humidity up abit .. and make the viv pretty cool XD lol


If your ackies are anything like mine then I would say no, mine wouldnt go anywhere near water through choice unless it was to drink, and you would be taking up valuableviv space. Thats just an oppinion however and you do what you think best, would it be for their benefit or for yours to make the viv more appealing?


----------



## NightGecko

Paul P said:


> If your ackies are anything like mine then I would say no, mine wouldnt go anywhere near water through choice unless it was to drink, and you would be taking up valuableviv space. Thats just an oppinion however and you do what you think best, would it be for their benefit or for yours to make the viv more appealing?


I was thinking the same thing... some Indo and Asian stuff might appreciate water features but I can't see Aussie/African stuff using them much.

Plus if you meant an exo terra waterfall those things are s:devil:t and over priced.


----------



## bazza5938

Right, time for a serious question before my new babies arrive tomorrow evening.

The wild wonder of caresheets on the web all say different temperatures, and I've made sure I can get to the ranges they're saying, but what temps do you personally use for basking, hot end and cool end?


----------



## NightGecko

bazza5938 said:


> Right, time for a serious question before my new babies arrive tomorrow evening.
> 
> The wild wonder of caresheets on the web all say different temperatures, and I've made sure I can get to the ranges they're saying, but what temps do you personally use for basking, hot end and cool end?


I have a 100w spot in each of my dwarfs 4x2x2's and basking site temps 6'' or so below the bulbs read between 115 and 130f most of the time. I dont bother measuring ambience during the day but it feels around 90 to the hand, at night it's allowed to drop to room temp which is always above 20c. They use the full thermal gradient during the day so it must be right.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Paul P said:


> Hi NG
> 
> Im trying to put together 2.2 of everything, still a few to go yet. Im only going to be keeping the one pair of glauerti though, the most active and those needing the most room.


cracking matey sounds like your going to be the guy everyone goes to for there dwarfs in a few years :no1:


----------



## s3kcy

hi people, new to the forum please have a look at this please, any input is appreciated.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/622490-help-how-make-my-viv.html


----------



## spikemu

Paul P said:


> If your ackies are anything like mine then I would say no, mine wouldnt go anywhere near water through choice unless it was to drink, and you would be taking up valuableviv space. Thats just an oppinion however and you do what you think best, would it be for their benefit or for yours to make the viv more appealing?


mine seem to like to charge through their water bowl  lol .... ive only got a shallow one which is wat i was gunna make the waterfall like 



NightGecko said:


> I was thinking the same thing... some Indo and Asian stuff might appreciate water features but I can't see Aussie/African stuff using them much.
> 
> Plus if you meant an exo terra waterfall those things are s:devil:t and over priced.


nah was gunna be custom made


----------



## Jude

Mine charge through theirs too! All the flippin time lol.. I can guarantee that the water will be filthy within 5 mins of changing it and cleaning the bowl :lol2:


----------



## bazza5938

They're heeeeeeere!


----------



## bazza5938




----------



## Cookaaaaay

bazza5938 said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Congrats! :notworthy:

Wow, they are absolutely beautiful! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
& so small!


----------



## bazza5938

Cookaaaaay said:


> Congrats! :notworthy:
> 
> Wow, they are absolutely beautiful! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> & so small!


Yeah, I was expecting them to be a bit bigger, but no, they're teeeny, each one of the did the death grip on my hand getting moved into the viv, and prehensile tails! They're like a snake attached to the back of them!


----------



## Paul P

bazza5938 said:


> Yeah, I was expecting them to be a bit bigger, but no, they're teeeny, each one of the did the death grip on my hand getting moved into the viv, and prehensile tails! They're like a snake attached to the back of them!


crackers mate, good luck with them. : victory:


----------



## NightGecko

Hey Paul just noticed common ackies are no longer in your sig, what made you decide to stop working with them or was it just down to space?

If you dont mind my asking :2thumb:


----------



## Paul P

NightGecko said:


> Hey Paul just noticed common ackies are no longer in your sig, what made you decide to stop working with them or was it just down to space?
> 
> If you dont mind my asking :2thumb:


I felt I did my bit for the yellow ackies in the hobby, Although I regret moving them on and do miss them, I like the breeding side of the hobby and its all down to space really, I found that the yellow ackies have such a high fertillity rate that at times I had that many babies they took up just far to much time and space, so in fairness to them they went to good homes and allowed me to start concentrating on what im doing now, the Reds and other dwarfs.


----------



## NightGecko

Paul P said:


> I felt I did my bit for the yellow ackies in the hobby, Although I regret moving them on and do miss them, I like the breeding side of the hobby and its all down to space really, I found that the yellow ackies have such a high fertillity rate that at times I had that many babies they took up just far to much time and space, so in fairness to them they went to good homes and allowed me to start concentrating on what im doing now, the Reds and other dwarfs.


Fair enough, I'm musing over the idea of picking up another pair of yellows as I gave my first two away as part-payment for my Kimberly, but I might just hold off and buy a pair of reds. But before I move into other species I'm going to pair up what I have, then look into gilleni : victory:


----------



## Paul P

NightGecko said:


> Fair enough, I'm musing over the idea of picking up another pair of yellows as I gave my first two away as part-payment for my Kimberly, but I might just hold off and buy a pair of reds. But before I move into other species I'm going to pair up what I have, then look into gilleni : victory:


I think the easier to pair up and your best bet would be your Tristis and then see where you go from there, I should imagine you would soon find homes for any offspring they produce as the Europeans have the monopoly on them at the moment and im not sure if any are being bred here in the UK at the mo. As far as the kimb, have you seen the adult proven pair for sale in the classifieds?


----------



## NightGecko

Paul P said:


> I think the easier to pair up and your best bet would be your Tristis and then see where you go from there, I should imagine you would soon find homes for any offspring they produce as the Europeans have the monopoly on them at the moment and im not sure if any are being bred here in the UK at the mo. As far as the kimb, have you seen the adult proven pair for sale in the classifieds?


I have now! Cheers, just sent a PM. I already have a pairing for the tristis in the works but due to my roughnecks buyer pulling out at the last second didnt manage to buy her from Hamm. She is still with the seller though and I'm trying to organise a deposit to hold til the March Hamm.


----------



## Paul P

NightGecko said:


> I have now! Cheers, just sent a PM. I already have a pairing for the tristis in the works but due to my roughnecks buyer pulling out at the last second didnt manage to buy her from Hamm. She is still with the seller though and I'm trying to organise a deposit to hold til the March Hamm.


Ok best of luck, hope you get her secured for pickup in March: victory:


----------



## NightGecko

Paul P said:


> Ok best of luck, hope you get her secured for pickup in March: victory:


Cheers Paul : victory:


----------



## bazza5938

Little #&!%s ... Had to move stuff in the viv already, went to feed them this afternoon and could only find 2! After nearly an hour, lifting the 2 I could find out (after I'd fed them) to put in a tub, rummaging through all the substrate and shouting some choice names, found one ... Behind the uv reflector


----------



## Ian.g

picking up my male ackie on sunday! cant wait!....let mine go around 3-4 years ago now, and regretted it ever since! and am very excited at getting this one! its a young adult male, so will be on the hunt for a couple of females to make a nice group in the coming months....with the eventual plan of setting them all up in my spare 6x2x2 viv.


----------



## spikemu

bazza5938 said:


> Little #&!%s ... Had to move stuff in the viv already, went to feed them this afternoon and could only find 2! After nearly an hour, lifting the 2 I could find out (after I'd fed them) to put in a tub, rummaging through all the substrate and shouting some choice names, found one ... Behind the uv reflector


Lo ihad nearly same experince with mine xD worst bit is they all look pretty much the same so u cant really tell if its the same one or not xD lol 



Ian.g said:


> picking up my male ackie on sunday! cant wait!....let mine go around 3-4 years ago now, and regretted it ever since! and am very excited at getting this one! its a young adult male, so will be on the hunt for a couple of females to make a nice group in the coming months....with the eventual plan of setting them all up in my spare 6x2x2 viv.


Aww excited for u  i regret not gettin ackies sooner xD lol


----------



## Ian.g

spikemu said:


> Aww excited for u  i regret not gettin ackies sooner xD lol


cheers :2thumb:....although i think the way the snow is here at the moment i may well not be able to get him tomorrow! :devil:....but fingers crossed!


----------



## BeardedDee

Paul P said:


> Well everything has made the journey from Hamm is now home safe and sound.
> The Caudos are really shy and underwieght so will need a little time to settle so Im giving them a wide birth and time, but the new ackie and Kingorum are fab with the male Kingorum already feeding from my hand :2thumb:
> 
> Heres the little red, not a great pic but a rush job, anybody think of a nice name? Has to be unisexed though as its only a baby, possibly female but not sure.
> 
> image
> 
> The new female Kingorum, shes a little cracker, very happy with this one
> 
> image
> 
> And the new male, alot more butch looking and heavier bodied than my other male
> image
> image


Looking good Paul : victory: Thought of a name yet?


bazza5938 said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Please keep us up to date on these little beauties :mf_dribble:
I'm thinking of getting 3 next year :2thumb:


----------



## Ian.g

we made it there despite the snow!!! a bit late but hey ho...here is the new addition!






























































































:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Ian.g said:


> we made it there despite the snow!!! a bit late but hey ho...here is the new addition!
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> :flrt::flrt::flrt:


He's beautiful! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
He looks hugeee!


----------



## Ian.g

Cookaaaaay said:


> He's beautiful! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> He looks hugeee!


thanks....he is a stunner :2thumb:...and he is not that big at all really, i would say around 18in MAX including tail...still has some growing to do, he is only 15 month old...its decieving though, as all the pics are quite close up lol..


----------



## BeardedDee

Ian.g said:


> we made it there despite the snow!!! a bit late but hey ho...here is the new addition!
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> :flrt::flrt::flrt:


He looks awesome! Good luck with the plan : victory:


----------



## NightGecko

Hey Paul, remember when your young Kimbo was sleeping hanging off a wire. Looks like they don't outgrow the habit : victory:

Just found Koko asleep upside down :2thumb:


----------



## Paul P

NightGecko said:


> Hey Paul, remember when your young Kimbo was sleeping hanging off a wire. Looks like they don't outgrow the habit : victory:
> 
> Just found Koko asleep upside down :2thumb:
> 
> image


Sweet, although I think hes quite safe falling from that height :whistling2:


----------



## spikemu

Ian.g said:


> we made it there despite the snow!!! a bit late but hey ho...here is the new addition!
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> :flrt::flrt::flrt:


OMG he loks awesummmm !!!! 

cant wait for mine to be that size  



NightGecko said:


> Hey Paul, remember when your young Kimbo was sleeping hanging off a wire. Looks like they don't outgrow the habit : victory:
> 
> Just found Koko asleep upside down :2thumb:
> 
> image


LOL thts GENIUS !!!!


----------



## NightGecko

Paul P said:


> Sweet, although I think hes quite safe falling from that height :whistling2:


I will have to agree, his back legs have let go so he's now asleep with his front legs hanging on but his backside on the ground :lol2:

I'm sure if we could ask them he'd tell us it's because he's a lot heavier than your little whipper snapper :Na_Na_Na_Na: :2thumb:


----------



## bazza5938

Here's a couple more









Showing the setup as they went in on thursday, 2 lights to make a wider basking area, since there's 3, ceramic to keep the heat up at night if needed, and extra boost during the day, just in case, long bricks (50p, b&q) to support a slab for the basking/main hiding area, and to hold back substrate, tupperware for water dish, and cork bark for climbing on and hiding under


----------



## Cookaaaaay

bazza5938 said:


> Here's a couple more
> 
> image
> Showing the setup as they went in on thursday, 2 lights to make a wider basking area, since there's 3, ceramic to keep the heat up at night if needed, and extra boost during the day, just in case, long bricks (50p, b&q) to support a slab for the basking/main hiding area, and to hold back substrate, tupperware for water dish, and cork bark for climbing on and hiding under
> 
> image
> 
> image


Your setup is way too amazing for my liking! :lol2:
I'm really jealous.


----------



## Ian.g

bazza5938 said:


> Here's a couple more
> 
> image
> Showing the setup as they went in on thursday, 2 lights to make a wider basking area, since there's 3, ceramic to keep the heat up at night if needed, and extra boost during the day, just in case, long bricks (50p, b&q) to support a slab for the basking/main hiding area, and to hold back substrate, tupperware for water dish, and cork bark for climbing on and hiding under
> 
> image
> 
> image


Nice little set up! and lovely lil ackies :2thumb:


----------



## Jude

Hey sorry to bust in all excited  but I just had to announce that my wonderful OH has just found me enough space for an 8' viv in the lounge....


....And on top of that if that's not exciting enough already... Has said I can choose either a Bosc or a tegu to go in it :2thumb: so all them times I said I'd love one or t'other but knew I would never be able to give it the room it needs sure enough I do have room :mf_dribble: cos I can put my two 4x2's on top side by side! 

Praps this should've been posted in the M&T thread cos neither are dwarfs.. But I just had to tell you all :2thumb:

The search begins....


----------



## kipperhughes

oo wow i havnt been on hear in a while and boy ive missed alot congrats on every ones additions!!

mines gotten nice and chunky now and he started to let me stroke him soo chuffed wont be long till he like coming out lol but now i have fallen in love with a bosc soo tempted to get one still not sure though


----------



## chandelierman

bazza5938 said:


> Here's a couple more
> 
> image
> Showing the setup as they went in on thursday, 2 lights to make a wider basking area, since there's 3, ceramic to keep the heat up at night if needed, and extra boost during the day, just in case, long bricks (50p, b&q) to support a slab for the basking/main hiding area, and to hold back substrate, tupperware for water dish, and cork bark for climbing on and hiding under
> 
> image
> 
> image


try using a reflector 1 x 100 watt spot bulb,this will give a wider spread and most of the heat will just point downwards,,this way you will only need to use 1 spot bulb,if you put the ceramic on a pulse stat then it should only come on when the spot has gone off :2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

Hi Chandelierman. How come you sold all your monitors? Your Kims were amazing. The pair I bought are doing really well. The suspected male is 3-4 inches bigger than the other now and they won't stop feeding. He's even gulping down small mice now.


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Jude said:


> Hey sorry to bust in all excited  but I just had to announce that my wonderful OH has just found me enough space for an 8' viv in the lounge....
> 
> 
> ....And on top of that if that's not exciting enough already... Has said I can choose either a Bosc or a tegu to go in it :2thumb: so all them times I said I'd love one or t'other but knew I would never be able to give it the room it needs sure enough I do have room :mf_dribble: cos I can put my two 4x2's on top side by side!
> 
> Praps this should've been posted in the M&T thread cos neither are dwarfs.. But I just had to tell you all :2thumb:
> 
> The search begins....


oooh, congrats! :mf_dribble:
Get a tegu! :no1::no1:
I'd love a tegu!


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Can I use a nightlight for my ackie? I don't think the ceramic is achieving the correct temperatures at night.

I've heard mixed reviews on these lights, so I'd like to know what your opinions on them are.

Is it true reptiles can't see certain bulb colours?
& would blue be the best colour?

Thanks. : victory:


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Cookaaaaay said:


> Can I use a nightlight for my ackie? I don't think the ceramic is achieving the correct temperatures at night.
> 
> I've heard mixed reviews on these lights, so I'd like to know what your opinions on them are.
> 
> Is it true reptiles can't see certain bulb colours?
> & would blue be the best colour?
> 
> Thanks. : victory:


An article in PRK a while back suggested that reptiles need a period of no light whether this is red/blue or green.

Why do you not think that the ceramic is not achieving temps?


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Whosthedaddy said:


> An article in PRK a while back suggested that reptiles need a period of no light whether this is red/blue or green.
> 
> Why do you not think that the ceramic is not achieving temps?


ah, ok. Thanks.
I'll just get a higher wattage ceramic then. : victory:


----------



## bazza5938

chandelierman said:


> try using a reflector 1 x 100 watt spot bulb,this will give a wider spread and most of the heat will just point downwards,,this way you will only need to use 1 spot bulb,if you put the ceramic on a pulse stat then it should only come on when the spot has gone off :2thumb:


The ceramic is on a stat as it is, and rarely comes on, as the lights are controlled by it too, it also has day/night temps, so all is in order there. The two 60w spots seem to be doing the job well enough, getting good temps from them as they are, but when it comes time to change them, I might see how a 100 will do, as I've a few of them sitting about


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Page 4?!
C'mon guys, where the hell are you?! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I'm going to upload some pics in a min to try and liven this thread up! :lol2:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Pics as promised...
Some of the pics aren't that good, but they'll do. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Here are some pics of my newly rearranged viv:


















































































: victory:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Cookaaaaay said:


> Pics as promised...
> Some of the pics aren't that good, but they'll do. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Here are some pics of my newly rearranged viv:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> : victory:


 
Cool pic's dude :2thumb:
I have lots to follow, might aswell use them for a bump : victory:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

So heres the pic's of my male kimbo out and about on his daily missions & the pairs enclosure.

























































































And thier enclosure.


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Dean Cheetham said:


> Cool pic's dude :2thumb:


danke


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Dean Cheetham said:


> So heres the pic's of my male kimbo out and about on his daily missions & the pairs enclosure.
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> imageimage
> image
> And thier enclosure.
> image


Great pics! 
They're stunning. :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Jude

Cookaaaaay said:


> Pics as promised...
> Some of the pics aren't that good, but they'll do. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Here are some pics of my newly rearranged viv:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> : victory:


Awesome pics Cookaaaaay :2thumb: looking really good : victory:


----------



## Jude

Dean Cheetham said:


> So heres the pic's of my male kimbo out and about on his daily missions & the pairs enclosure.
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> imageimage
> image
> And thier enclosure.
> image


I just commented on these on the picture thread Dean, but have to say again they are absolutely gorgeous! :flrt: The set up looks brilliant too!


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Jude said:


> Awesome pics Cookaaaaay :2thumb: looking really good : victory:


Thanks Jude! :notworthy:


----------



## Ian.g

got a new camera today...still getting to grips with it, it takes HD pics and these are taken in HD mode...only problem is my screen on here is not HD :bash::blush:....so if any of you have HD screens can you tell me if they look any good? they look OK on my screen but no different to my normal pics from the other camera lol...bare in mind these were the first few pics i took! and the super macro ones are not very well lit...

super macros first





and the best standard macro with flash



the colours in the standard one are very near perfect! i got some body shots to show his redness on his back, but they were all out of focus! :devil:....any critisism welcome!


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Ian.g said:


> got a new camera today...still getting to grips with it, it takes HD pics and these are taken in HD mode...only problem is my screen on here is not HD :bash::blush:....so if any of you have HD screens can you tell me if they look any good? they look OK on my screen but no different to my normal pics from the other camera lol...bare in mind these were the first few pics i took! and the super macro ones are not very well lit...
> 
> super macros first
> 
> [URL=http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs738.snc4/65857_10150147304662786_666567785_8285905_4302185_n.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs738.snc4/65857_10150147304667786_666567785_8285906_5572767_n.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> and the best standard macro with flash
> 
> [URL=http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs758.snc4/65857_10150147304657786_666567785_8285904_3819672_n.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> the colours in the standard one are very near perfect! i got some body shots to show his redness on his back, but they were all out of focus! :devil:....any critisism welcome!


I don't have a HD screen, but they are brilliant pics nonetheless. : victory:
What camera are you using? :2thumb:


----------



## BeardedDee

Ian.g said:


> got a new camera today...still getting to grips with it, it takes HD pics and these are taken in HD mode...only problem is my screen on here is not HD :bash::blush:....so if any of you have HD screens can you tell me if they look any good? they look OK on my screen but no different to my normal pics from the other camera lol...bare in mind these were the first few pics i took! and the super macro ones are not very well lit...
> 
> super macros first
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=8285906&id=666567785image
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=8285906&id=666567785image
> 
> and the best standard macro with flash
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=8285906&id=666567785image
> 
> the colours in the standard one are very near perfect! i got some body shots to show his redness on his back, but they were all out of focus! :devil:....any critisism welcome!


Can't criticise these pics, they're awesome to my eye. The last pic is pouring into my screen:no1:


----------



## alspider

a quick pic of roxie and nelson, the male has finally worked out what to do after a lot of practising :lol2:


----------



## monitor mad

alspider said:


> image
> 
> 
> a quick pic of roxie and nelson, the male has finally worked out what to do after a lot of practising :lol2:


 
Fingers crossed for you , if you havent already done it put a nest box in ready for her :2thumb:


----------



## alspider

monitor mad said:


> Fingers crossed for you , if you havent already done it put a nest box in ready for her :2thumb:


cheers MM i have a nest box in.i had the female first then introduced the male,i was nervous with them being adults but they soon settled down ok with no fighting. that has been 2 months now but he coulddnt get his bearings :lol2: i often caught him leaning on her and humping a log :whistling2:.


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Merry christmas guys, I hope you have a fantastic day! :notworthy:: victory:


----------



## Jude

Happy Christmas Cookaaaaay  

And to you all, have a good one :2thumb:

xxx


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Jude said:


> Happy Christmas Cookaaaaay
> 
> And to you all, have a good one :2thumb:
> 
> xxx


Thanks Jude! :no1:

Got my dslr today.. went to take a picture of my ackie and she totally shat herself, haha. Bless her.


----------



## Cookaaaaay

This thread is dead! whip2
Come on guys, get online and start posting again.

Well, I've got some news!
Loads of family members came to my house today. I showed my ackie to my grandad and he fell in love! :lol2: We started talking about him/her and he said he doesn't like seeing it alone, he doesn't think it's right. So, he said he's going to buy me another one for my birthday, in August, which gives me enough time to try to determine the sex so that I can find out which sex he needs to buy me. :mf_dribble::mf_dribble: Hopefully my parents will give him permission to get me one.

He loves lizards now, I'm trying to persuade him to buy a lizard for himself! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## aceboidz

Cookaaaaay said:


> This thread is dead! whip2
> Come on guys, get online and start posting again.
> 
> Well, I've got some news!
> Loads of family members came to my house today. I showed my ackie to my grandad and he fell in love! :lol2: We started talking about him/her and he said he doesn't like seeing it alone, he doesn't think it's right. So, he said he's going to buy me another one for my birthday, in August, which gives me enough time to try to determine the sex so that I can find out which sex he needs to buy me. :mf_dribble::mf_dribble: Hopefully my parents will give him permission to get me one.
> 
> He loves lizards now, I'm trying to persuade him to buy a lizard for himself! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ah thats great news :2thumb:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

aceboidz said:


> Ah thats great news :2thumb:


haha, it is indeed!


----------



## alspider

Cookaaaaay said:


> This thread is dead! whip2
> Come on guys, get online and start posting again.
> 
> Well, I've got some news!
> Loads of family members came to my house today. I showed my ackie to my grandad and he fell in love! :lol2: We started talking about him/her and he said he doesn't like seeing it alone, he doesn't think it's right. So, he said he's going to buy me another one for my birthday, in August, which gives me enough time to try to determine the sex so that I can find out which sex he needs to buy me. :mf_dribble::mf_dribble: Hopefully my parents will give him permission to get me one.
> 
> He loves lizards now, I'm trying to persuade him to buy a lizard for himself! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
nice one bud, i bet ur chuffed:2thumb:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

alspider said:


> nice one bud, i bet ur chuffed:2thumb:


I am, I am!


----------



## alspider

Cookaaaaay said:


> I am, I am!


 
i just walk through the door with my new pets :lol2:usually its inverts and they dont take up any space so my parents dont mind.I dont think they would be happy if i came back with a bosc or summet without asking


----------



## Cookaaaaay

alspider said:


> i just walk through the door with my new pets :lol2:usually its inverts and they dont take up any space so my parents dont mind.I dont think they would be happy if i came back with a bosc or summet without asking


:lol2:
I wish my parents were like that. I'm not even allowed an invert! haha.


----------



## alspider

Cookaaaaay said:


> :lol2:
> I wish my parents were like that. I'm not even allowed an invert! haha.


id rather have an ackie then all the inverts in the world :lol2:
i would like some kimbos next but thats a while of.


----------



## Cookaaaaay

alspider said:


> id rather have an ackie then all the inverts in the world :lol2:
> i would like some kimbos next but thats a while of.


kims :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
You're not the only one who'd like some!


----------



## alspider

Cookaaaaay said:


> kims :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> You're not the only one who'd like some!


if only my dad would let me convert our shed :lol2: its brick built,insulated and double glazed,with electric wired up,it seems to much of a shame only having a couple of bikes in there


----------



## Cookaaaaay

alspider said:


> if only my dad would let me convert our shed :lol2: its brick built,insulated and double glazed,with electric wired up,it seems to much of a shame only having a couple of bikes in there


That's what you call unlucky, mate. :lol2:
Bad times.


----------



## alspider

Cookaaaaay said:


> That's what you call unlucky, mate. :lol2:
> Bad times.


i know i was thinking rep room and mini bar in one :whistling2:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

alspider said:


> i know i was thinking rep room and mini bar in one :whistling2:


We, dwarf monitor lot, could've had an annual meet up there. :lol2:


----------



## alspider

Cookaaaaay said:


> We, dwarf monitor lot, could've had an annual meet up there. :lol2:


no chance. that would be beer keg space ! id rather be antisocial and drunk :lol2:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

alspider said:


> no chance. that would be beer keg space ! id rather be antisocial and drunk :lol2:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## kipperhughes

cookaaaaay glad to see they slowly giving in lol 

im lucky my rents dont mind as long as: 

1. it doenst escape 
2. i pay for it and look after it 
3. its not a snake lol

as long as they dont see it they dont mind lol im determined to get a bosc next so atm trying to convince them that a bosc is a great pet lol


----------



## Ian.g

still messing about with the new camera...got a few decent snaps today so thought i would share!


----------



## kipperhughes

Ian.g said:


> still messing about with the new camera...got a few decent snaps today so thought i would share!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=8350626&id=666567785image
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=8350626&id=666567785image
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=8350626&id=666567785image



awesome pics love the markings on your lil fella :flrt:


----------



## Ian.g

kipperhughes said:


> awesome pics love the markings on your lil fella :flrt:


thanks  he is such a handsome wee devil! i cant stop taking pics! :lol2:...just wish he would slow down a tad! handling is great fun! certainly knackers me out!!! :gasp::lol2:


----------



## kipperhughes

Ian.g said:


> thanks  he is such a handsome wee devil! i cant stop taking pics! :lol2:...just wish he would slow down a tad! handling is great fun! certainly knackers me out!!! :gasp::lol2:


hahah soooo true i love taking pics of mine just really hard to take pics with your feet while your using both hands with him :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ian.g

kipperhughes said:


> hahah soooo true i love taking pics of mine just really hard to take pics with your feet while your using both hands with him :Na_Na_Na_Na:


yeah they certainly keep you on your toes!...such great little characters! he seems to enjoy handling and mostly has come out willingly...but he just constantly does laps around my back and shoulders etc, and often does the odd leap of faith which is a little scary :gasp::lol2:


----------



## bumbleyjoe

Ian.g said:


> yeah they certainly keep you on your toes!...such great little characters! he seems to enjoy handling and mostly has come out willingly...but he just constantly does laps around my back and shoulders etc, and often does the odd leap of faith which is a little scary :gasp::lol2:


 
Great pics guys!

My 2 always sit quite calmly then all of a sudden do a leap of faith onto the fllor where they sit for a second looking shocked then bolt. Soon as you catch em again they are nice and calm, untill they leap again that is!


----------



## kipperhughes

Ian.g said:


> yeah they certainly keep you on your toes!...such great little characters! he seems to enjoy handling and mostly has come out willingly...but he just constantly does laps around my back and shoulders etc, and often does the odd leap of faith which is a little scary :gasp::lol2:



yeah mines still on the stage of not quite sure if he should trust me but last time i had him out he was having run wriggling through my stretched lobe lol 
and im pritty sure they not all there up there something defo missing for them to go ooo i think i jump from up here :lol2:

i see in you sig you got pic of a bosc do you own one?


----------



## Ian.g

bumbleyjoe said:


> Great pics guys!
> 
> My 2 always sit quite calmly then all of a sudden do a leap of faith onto the fllor where they sit for a second looking shocked then bolt. Soon as you catch em again they are nice and calm, untill they leap again that is!


thats what i`m hoping mine will be like in time...at the moment he is still very much a "runner" lol...he doesnt try and get away as such...just does laps CONSTANTLY! :lol2:



kipperhughes said:


> yeah mines still on the stage of not quite sure if he should trust me but last time i had him out he was having run wriggling through my stretched lobe lol
> and im pritty sure they not all there up there something defo missing for them to go ooo i think i jump from up here :lol2:
> 
> i see in you sig you got pic of a bosc do you own one?


lol yeah they certainly are brave taking those leaps of faith!!!....and yeah all the animals in the sig are mine...i chop and change it from time to time : victory:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

kipperhughes said:


> cookaaaaay glad to see they slowly giving in lol
> 
> im lucky my rents dont mind as long as:
> 
> 1. it doenst escape
> 2. i pay for it and look after it
> 3. its not a snake lol
> 
> as long as they dont see it they dont mind lol im determined to get a bosc next so atm trying to convince them that a bosc is a great pet lol


You're so f*cking lucky! :lol2:



Ian.g said:


> still messing about with the new camera...got a few decent snaps today so thought i would share!
> 
> [URL=http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs011.snc6/166132_10150150076577786_666567785_8350625_7188573_n.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs031.snc6/166132_10150150076592786_666567785_8350626_3991250_n.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs771.ash1/166132_10150150076597786_666567785_8350628_1009136_n.jpg]image[/URL]


Great pics! :mf_dribble:


----------



## kipperhughes

can i ask what it like keeping a bosc as im thinking of getting one just want to see what owners views on them are like?


----------



## Ian.g

kipperhughes said:


> can i ask what it like keeping a bosc as im thinking of getting one just want to see what owners views on them are like?


they are deffinately different to ackies lol....much slower, and obviously need a lot more room....if you dont mind the odd mood swing, and dont expect a "lap lizard" then i think they are great! mine does not like bing picked up at all really, but will tolerate it for a few minuites here and there, and is happy to sit on my knee and get hand fed, she is also happy to be stroked etc for a bit....but she is far from what i would class as "soppy tame" they can get very tame indeed! but do require a lot of patience and time, as if you force the issue you will more likely end up with a nervous defensive one....they are painfuly shy to start off with IMO, but perserverence and patience does pay off!


----------



## kipperhughes

Ian.g said:


> they are deffinately different to ackies lol....much slower, and obviously need a lot more room....if you dont mind the odd mood swing, and dont expect a "lap lizard" then i think they are great! mine does not like bing picked up at all really, but will tolerate it for a few minuites here and there, and is happy to sit on my knee and get hand fed, she is also happy to be stroked etc for a bit....but she is far from what i would class as "soppy tame" they can get very tame indeed! but do require a lot of patience and time, as if you force the issue you will more likely end up with a nervous defensive one....they are painfuly shy to start off with IMO, but perserverence and patience does pay off!



thanks for that good to get insight from some one who has, one would love one and last thing i want is a nervous lizard of any sort never predictable that way. with food is it more mice and and meat rahter than insects? or is it very similar to ackies diet with just insects with the occasional treat?


----------



## bumbleyjoe

kipperhughes said:


> can i ask what it like keeping a bosc as im thinking of getting one just want to see what owners views on them are like?


 
I think boscs are great, by far my fave monitor! Jinx (my bosc) is very 'tame' He doesnt really like being restrained but he doesnt get grumpy, hes abit like a child really who when trying to give kisses and cuddles all he wants is to be put down so he can go play! :lol2: I guess i have been very lucky (either that or im just quite good at taming boscs) as Jinx is great and another bosc i once tamed was as soppy as anything (RIP leo). On the other hand you could end up with a bosc that is very anti social, either in a agressive way or in a you never see it way! 

Anywho if you do decide to get one please please make sure you do a couple of months worth of research atleast (tho im fairly sure you either have already done some or will do plenty). They take quite alot of space and looking after but i think they are great!


----------



## kipperhughes

just checked on my freckles the lights are out in his viv and he fast asleep and i was confronted with this view and couldnt help myself but take a pic lol 


IMG_0638 by dannyhughes, on Flickr


----------



## bumbleyjoe

kipperhughes said:


> thanks for that good to get insight from some one who has, one would love one and last thing i want is a nervous lizard of any sort never predictable that way. with food is it more mice and and meat rahter than insects? or is it very similar to ackies diet with just insects with the occasional treat?


 
Insects insects and more insects and rodents / meat once a month max as treats is what i do!


----------



## kipperhughes

bumbleyjoe said:


> I think boscs are great, by far my fave monitor! Jinx (my bosc) is very 'tame' He doesnt really like being restrained but he doesnt get grumpy, hes abit like a child really who when trying to give kisses and cuddles all he wants is to be put down so he can go play! :lol2: I guess i have been very lucky (either that or im just quite good at taming boscs) as Jinx is great and another bosc i once tamed was as soppy as anything (RIP leo). On the other hand you could end up with a bosc that is very anti social, either in a agressive way or in a you never see it way!
> 
> Anywho if you do decide to get one please please make sure you do a couple of months worth of research atleast (tho im fairly sure you either have already done some or will do plenty). They take quite alot of space and looking after but i think they are great!


ooo trust me im not one of those people that sees something nice and buys it later to find out they no nothing about it and how to look after it and end up having to get rid of it. I love to read up on animals and all their needs so i will read as much as i can, however after a while with anything you read you always get contradictions so always good to get people with the animals views on them. 

Bosc are one of my wish lizards on a list that seems to never end :whistling2:, its by far one of my favourite larger monitor species by far. 

aww jinxs sounds lovly how do you go bout taming them?


----------



## kipperhughes

bumbleyjoe said:


> Insects insects and more insects and rodents / meat once a month max as treats is what i do!



so its just a larger greedier ackie then in terms of diet. thats good as if i have to of kept frozen mice in the freeze for it to have all time i think my rents would hav somthing to say about that lol


----------



## Cookaaaaay

kipperhughes said:


> just checked on my freckles the lights are out in his viv and he fast asleep and i was confronted with this view and couldnt help myself but take a pic lol
> 
> [URL=http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5089/5297767723_99abc90b33.jpg]image[/URL]
> IMG_0638 by dannyhughes, on Flickr


haha! Great pic.
Ooh, someone else on flickr! yay


----------



## kipperhughes

haha only coz my photobucket gone over its limit so cant view any pics till next month


----------



## Ian.g

kipperhughes said:


> so its just a larger greedier ackie then in terms of diet. thats good as if i have to of kept frozen mice in the freeze for it to have all time i think my rents would hav somthing to say about that lol


yeah as Joe says, its invertebrate prey as much as possible!...they love eggs (scrambled, boiled, raw) and also turkey mince is relished! mine also loves the odd chick or mouse etc here and there.....her absolute favourite invert food is morio worms! she LOVES them! here is a vid of her enjoying them!

YouTube - bosc feeding video

it can work out fairly expensive as well regarding feeding inverts...she will easily polish off a tub in one sitting lol...she is bigger than she looks in the vid though, the angle makes her look smaller.


----------



## kipperhughes

Ian.g said:


> yeah as Joe says, its invertebrate prey as much as possible!...they love eggs (scrambled, boiled, raw) and also turkey mince is relished! mine also loves the odd chick or mouse etc here and there.....her absolute favourite invert food is morio worms! she LOVES them! here is a vid of her enjoying them!
> 
> YouTube - bosc feeding video
> 
> it can work out fairly expensive as well regarding feeding inverts...she will easily polish off a tub in one sitting lol...she is bigger than she looks in the vid though, the angle makes her look smaller.



shes bigger than that :gasp: she already looks massive she very cute though :mf_dribble:can see bout the finishing a tub thing haha


----------



## Ian.g

kipperhughes said:


> shes bigger than that :gasp: she already looks massive she very cute though :mf_dribble:can see bout the finishing a tub thing haha


she is not that big really...probably just under 3ft, but yeah she certainly has an appetite!! :lol2:


----------



## BeardedDee

The newest BIAWAK issue is out, with a few pages observation of wild, breeding V.acanthurus :2thumb:

Great cover pic of V.rosenbergi too...

http://varanidae.org/4-4.pdf


----------



## alspider

BeardedDee said:


> The newest BIAWAK issue is out, with a few pages observation of wild, breeding V.acanthurus :2thumb:
> 
> Great cover pic of V.rosenbergi too...
> 
> http://varanidae.org/4-4.pdf


cheers.. some reading to do:mf_dribble:


----------



## moomoo

Hi there. Here is my lovely ackie called Ellie:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

moomoo said:


> Hi there. Here is my lovely ackie called Ellie:
> 
> image
> image
> imageimage


ooh, a new member to the thread! :mf_dribble::lol2:
I don't know if it's just me, but I can't see the pics.


----------



## bumbleyjoe

kipperhughes said:


> ooo trust me im not one of those people that sees something nice and buys it later to find out they no nothing about it and how to look after it and end up having to get rid of it. I love to read up on animals and all their needs so i will read as much as i can, however after a while with anything you read you always get contradictions so always good to get people with the animals views on them.
> 
> Bosc are one of my wish lizards on a list that seems to never end :whistling2:, its by far one of my favourite larger monitor species by far.
> 
> aww jinxs sounds lovly how do you go bout taming them?



Yeah I didn't think you were the sort of person to impulse buy!!! With taming it's all about patience! Start off slow by just letting them get used to you doing general maintenance in the viv and by just leaving you hand in the viv and see if they will come sniff it. I then moved on to tong feeding and once comfortable with that I got him to follow the food round, got him to walk across my hand then eventually sit on my hand to feed!


----------



## chadmain

hey guys recently seen a add for ackie monitor and setup i am sooooooooooooooooooo tempted to get it :mf_dribble::lol2: but room is a big situation as i already have a bosc aha


----------



## moomoo

hi all! Oops, the photos of my ackie Ellie didn't seem to work....I copied the pics from my computer, and pasted them on the thread. I could see them fine before posting,but for some reason they have disappeared??? Am not very good with computers, so if somebod could kindly explain how can I get the photos to show,would be appreciated. 
Wishing you all, and your dwarf monitors, and anybody else a fab year 2011!


----------



## Cookaaaaay

chadmain said:


> hey guys recently seen a add for ackie monitor and setup i am sooooooooooooooooooo tempted to get it :mf_dribble::lol2: but room is a big situation as i already have a bosc aha


I think you should go for it anyway. :Na_Na_Na_Na:



moomoo said:


> hi all! Oops, the photos of my ackie Ellie didn't seem to work....I copied the pics from my computer, and pasted them on the thread. I could see them fine before posting,but for some reason they have disappeared??? Am not very good with computers, so if somebod could kindly explain how can I get the photos to show,would be appreciated.
> Wishing you all, and your dwarf monitors, and anybody else a fab year 2011!


Have you got Flickr? or photobucket? : victory:


----------



## moomoo

Sorry no flicker or photobucket. Am totally from the stone age when it comes to computers,lol. The most I can manage is to put a photo as an attachment in an e-mail. I quess I better wait until somebody visits who has a bit bigger computer brain than me,heh


----------



## Cookaaaaay

moomoo said:


> Sorry no flicker or photobucket. Am totally from the stone age when it comes to computers,lol. The most I can manage is to put a photo as an attachment in an e-mail. I quess I better wait until somebody visits who has a bit bigger computer brain than me,heh


:lol2::lol2:

Well, you can upload your pictures onto the forum on your profile.. then you get the copy the BB code and paste it here. : victory:


----------



## moomoo

Ah ha, let's see if this worked. Is Ellie now my profile pic?


----------



## Cookaaaaay

moomoo said:


> Ah ha, let's see if this worked. Is Ellie now my profile pic?


yeah, but you can only see that on your profile.
you need to upload it as your avatar if you want it to appear next to your username on posts.


----------



## moomoo

Many thanks Cookaaaaay. Much appreciated.At least Ellie is my avatar pic now.Will get a friend to put up other pics another time,otherwise this thread will end up being titled :the idiots guide to message boards,lol


----------



## Cookaaaaay

moomoo said:


> Many thanks Cookaaaaay. Much appreciated.At least Ellie is my avatar pic now.Will get a friend to put up other pics another time,otherwise this thread will end up being titled :the idiots guide to message boards,lol


:lol2:
You're welcome!
I'm looking forward to the pics! :mf_dribble::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kipperhughes

moomoo if you get stuck email me the pics and i put them up on the forum for you if you want


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Havent Posted in AGES!
Have some pic's :lol2:
Start with the ackies : victory:
Some pic's not great, its early :whistling2:

















































Looking at a well dead roach by the looks of it :lol2:








And My Favorite cheeky tongue shot :mf_dribble:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Now Kimbo's :2thumb:
Got some of the female for a change : victory:

Male: Billy

































Having a scratch, i love this pic 









Female: Cindell

































Nice and round, hoping shes got eggs :mf_dribble:









Pair: Billy and Cindell


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Dean Cheetham said:


> Havent Posted in AGES!
> Have some pic's :lol2:
> Start with the ackies : victory:
> Some pic's not great, its early :whistling2:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> Looking at a well dead roach by the looks of it :lol2:
> image
> And My Favorite cheeky tongue shot :mf_dribble:
> image





Dean Cheetham said:


> Now Kimbo's :2thumb:
> Got some of the female for a change : victory:
> 
> Male: Billy
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> Having a scratch, i love this pic
> image
> 
> Female: Cindell
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> Nice and round, hoping shes got eggs :mf_dribble:
> image
> 
> Pair: Billy and Cindell
> 
> image
> imageimage
> image


Great pics. :2thumb:
Your dwarfies are stunning, I'm very jealous! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Cookaaaaay said:


> Great pics. :2thumb:
> Your dwarfies are stunning, I'm very jealous! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Haha. Thanks Cookaaaay :2thumb:
What you think of the roundness on the kim?


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Dean Cheetham said:


> Haha. Thanks Cookaaaay :2thumb:
> What you think of the roundness on the kim?


I don't know much about stuff to do with breeding, but I hope it is eggs and I hope all goes well with them. :mf_dribble:

Have you got a laying/nesting box ready? :mf_dribble:: victory:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Yeh she has a choice of 2 :2thumb:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Dean Cheetham said:


> Yeh she has a choice of 2 :2thumb:


haha!


----------



## BeardedDee

@ Dean - cracking pics there : victory: also hope she IS gravid for you :2thumb:

I'm making do with alspider's live link :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

BeardedDee said:


> @ Dean - cracking pics there : victory: also hope she IS gravid for you :2thumb:
> 
> I'm making do with alspider's live link :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

*Happy New Year!*


----------



## bumbleyjoe

Happy new year my dwarf monitor loving friends!!!!!


----------



## Cookaaaaay

bumbleyjoe said:


> Happy new year my dwarf monitor loving friends!!!!!


:no1:


----------



## alspider

i know its to late but happy new year. i hope this one is far better than the last.


----------



## monitor mad

*All the best peep's for 2011*


----------



## alspider

monitor mad said:


> *All the best peep's for 2011*
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image


thanks for the pics,i think thats the best thing about tonight.


----------



## Cookaaaaay

monitor mad said:


> *All the best peep's for 2011*
> image
> image
> image
> image


Beautiful! :mf_dribble:
Great pics. : victory:


----------



## Paul P

Happy New year all you dwarf keepers out there, hope you all had a nice Christmas and all : victory:

Well, all the lizards I recently aquired are now doing well, all bar the female Caudo that ive been hand feeding via a syringe since getting her, shes a bag of bones and has clearly been allowed to get into quite a state, she had absolutely no energy and was extremelly dehydrated. Well she caught her first meal the other day unaided much to my relief, a small locust, has passed a poo and taken a drink of water so finally looks like shes on the mend, shes now having an exploration of the viv and looking alot more perky.

On a lighter note my new Kingorum female has been digging around the viv for the last couple of days, had a good look at her and on closer inspection 2 eggs are clearly visable through her near transparent belly so heres hoping.


----------



## alspider

Paul P said:


> Happy New year all you dwarf keepers out there, hope you all had a nice Christmas and all : victory:
> 
> Well, all the lizards I recently aquired are now doing well, all bar the female Caudo that ive been hand feeding via a syringe since getting her, shes a bag of bones and has clearly been allowed to get into quite a state, she had absolutely no energy and was extremelly dehydrated. Well she caught her first meal the other day unaided much to my relief, a small locust, has passed a poo and taken a drink of water so finally looks like shes on the mend, shes now having an exploration of the viv and looking alot more perky.
> 
> On a lighter note my new Kingorum female has been digging around the viv for the last couple of days, had a good look at her and on closer inspection 2 eggs are clearly visable through her near transparent belly so heres hoping.
> 
> image


 
2 lots of good news then :2thumb:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Paul P said:


> Happy New year all you dwarf keepers out there, hope you all had a nice Christmas and all : victory:
> 
> Well, all the lizards I recently aquired are now doing well, all bar the female Caudo that ive been hand feeding via a syringe since getting her, shes a bag of bones and has clearly been allowed to get into quite a state, she had absolutely no energy and was extremelly dehydrated. Well she caught her first meal the other day unaided much to my relief, a small locust, has passed a poo and taken a drink of water so finally looks like shes on the mend, shes now having an exploration of the viv and looking alot more perky.
> 
> On a lighter note my new Kingorum female has been digging around the viv for the last couple of days, had a good look at her and on closer inspection 2 eggs are clearly visable through her near transparent belly so heres hoping.
> 
> image


I'm glad to hear the Caudo looks like she's on the mend. : victory:

& wow, that's great news! Do us, Dwarf Monitor threaders, get a discount? Like, maybe get one for free? :lol2: Only joking. I hope all goes well with them. : victory:


----------



## Paul P

alspider said:


> 2 lots of good news then :2thumb:


Thanks,Yes I didnt think of it like that but yes 2 good lots of news.



Cookaaaaay said:


> I'm glad to hear the Caudo looks like she's on the mend. : victory:
> 
> & wow, that's great news! Do us, Dwarf Monitor threaders, get a discount? Like, maybe get one for free? :lol2: Only joking. I hope all goes well with them. : victory:


Cheers bud, Unfortunately already spoken for should they hatch or indeed prove any good, but hey, maybe next time : victory:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Ah well done paul : victory: Good job on bringing her back to health if anyone can, you can 

My female kim has been in her lay box for 7 hours this morning with the male guarding it sticking his head out of the hole and just sitting there and wont move : victory:


----------



## Paul P

Good luck Dean, my female Kimbs been doing the same and like wise shes also yet to drop, lol, just a waiting game now, I think yours may drop first, keep us all posted.: victory:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Paul P said:


> Cheers bud, Unfortunately already spoken for should they hatch or indeed prove any good, but hey, maybe next time : victory:


Well, it was worth a try. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Paul P said:


> Good luck Dean, my female Kimbs been doing the same and like wise shes also yet to drop, lol, just a waiting game now, I think yours may drop first, keep us all posted.: victory:


 
Yeh im itching to find out! :lol2:
knowing my luck will be a false alarm! :devil:


----------



## monitor mad

Paul P said:


> Happy New year all you dwarf keepers out there, hope you all had a nice Christmas and all : victory:
> 
> Well, all the lizards I recently aquired are now doing well, all bar the female Caudo that ive been hand feeding via a syringe since getting her, shes a bag of bones and has clearly been allowed to get into quite a state, she had absolutely no energy and was extremelly dehydrated. Well she caught her first meal the other day unaided much to my relief, a small locust, has passed a poo and taken a drink of water so finally looks like shes on the mend, shes now having an exploration of the viv and looking alot more perky.
> 
> On a lighter note my new Kingorum female has been digging around the viv for the last couple of days, had a good look at her and on closer inspection 2 eggs are clearly visable through her near transparent belly so heres hoping.
> 
> image


 
Nice work with the caudo Paul and it seems great news to come with the kingorums , again nice work and im sure we all wait with baited breath for any news :2thumb:


----------



## Paul P

monitor mad said:


> Nice work with the caudo Paul and it seems great news to come with the kingorums , again nice work and im sure we all wait with baited breath for any news :2thumb:


Cheers MM

Its been hard work with the Caudo, with them being such small timid animals which are so prone to stress, If you had seen her you would have been so shocked m8.
Ive been up every morning at lights on time to give her a small feed and one in the late afternoon. I didnt risk larger feeds due to the condition of her, im assuming her stomach must have shrunk to nothing so larger feeds would have done her more harm than good, her back legs have no muscle tone at the moment so Im assuming she has been like this for sometime, but fingers crossed ill pull her round with time and a little tlc : victory:


----------



## monitor mad

Paul P said:


> Cheers MM
> 
> Its been hard work with the Caudo, with them being such small timid animals which are so prone to stress, If you had seen her you would have been so shocked m8.
> Ive been up every morning at lights on time to give her a small feed and one in the late afternoon. I didnt risk larger feeds due to the condition of her, im assuming her stomach must have shrunk to nothing so larger feeds would have done her more harm than good, her back legs have no muscle tone at the moment so Im assuming she has been like this for sometime, but fingers crossed ill pull her round with time and a little tlc : victory:


 
It douse sound like she had been very de-hydrated when you first aquired her Paul , a lot of TLC to get her on track again , mashed pinky and crix ? or a similar mix ? , the muscle tone will come back once she starts to feed properly again , iv done this on larger monitors and that was difficult enough but a little caudo :gasp: now thats dedication/passion for your collection :no1:


----------



## snakeskinshoes

Hi all, being browsing afew pages of this thread n it looks good, few questions..

Keeping a trio of ackies together im assuming is 1.2 but doesnt this put strain on the 2 females or are they seasonal breeders, i though with them being temperate that theyd breed readily all year round?

Also does anyone rate MVB bulbs for them?

Thanks Matt


----------



## spikemu

Ok i havent been on here in a while but now i come with some possible bad news ....... Ive not seen 1 of the ackies in about 5 days ..... So ive decided its about time to collect them all up and change their viv around a lil  ( make baskin spot lil bigger etc )  hopefully ill find all 3 ( fingers crossed ) 

Wish me luck


----------



## BeardedDee

spikemu said:


> Ok i havent been on here in a while but now i come with some possible bad news ....... Ive not seen 1 of the ackies in about 5 days ..... So ive decided its about time to collect them all up and change their viv around a lil  ( make baskin spot lil bigger etc )  hopefully ill find all 3 ( fingers crossed )
> 
> Wish me luck


Yep, good luck and hope it's nothing untoward: victory:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

snakeskinshoes said:


> Hi all, being browsing afew pages of this thread n it looks good, few questions..
> 
> Keeping a trio of ackies together im assuming is 1.2 but doesnt this put strain on the 2 females or are they seasonal breeders, i though with them being temperate that theyd breed readily all year round?
> 
> Also does anyone rate MVB bulbs for them?
> 
> Thanks Matt


Not sure on the first question, sorry.
I don't really know whether mvb bulbs are good or not, never used them. For my ackie, I just use a uv tube and a basking bulb. Just keeping things basic, haha. : victory:


----------



## spikemu

two bits of good news for ya'll  


all 3 were in there and seeming quite happy  ...... ok i woke 2 up and the 3rd was a mission to catch still ... but 1st one (who is now called huey ) was extremely easy XD ... infact he seemed pretty happy to come out XD 

2nd piece of good news ....... 
...
..
xD ... NEW SETUP !!!  

they npow have more substrate and a bigger basking spot ..... all along with wat could count as 2/3 levels xD an underground series of tunnels and hides etc .... the ground level ... and a series of intertwined branches XD ... ive given them more hides tooo .. incase they wanna seperate from eachother theres like 3 or 4 biggish hides  


pics shall be up sooon


----------



## Cookaaaaay

spikemu said:


> two bits of good news for ya'll
> 
> 
> all 3 were in there and seeming quite happy  ...... ok i woke 2 up and the 3rd was a mission to catch still ... but 1st one (who is now called huey ) was extremely easy XD ... infact he seemed pretty happy to come out XD
> 
> 2nd piece of good news .......
> ...
> ..
> xD ... NEW SETUP !!!
> 
> they npow have more substrate and a bigger basking spot ..... all along with wat could count as 2/3 levels xD an underground series of tunnels and hides etc .... the ground level ... and a series of intertwined branches XD ... ive given them more hides tooo .. incase they wanna seperate from eachother theres like 3 or 4 biggish hides
> 
> 
> pics shall be up sooon


Great news.
I'm looking forward to the new pics! : victory:
I'm thinking about changing my setup, it's really boring.


----------



## spikemu

Cookaaaaay said:


> Great news.
> I'm looking forward to the new pics! : victory:
> I'm thinking about changing my setup, it's really boring.


 
i was thinking mine wanted abit of a change XD ... they just seemed to run up and down the glass and after eachother XD lol 
so now they can hide .. climb...run and jump of things (which they seem to really like :S lol ) all they want xD lol 

HURRY UP PHOTO BUCKET


----------



## spikemu

HERES PICS xD 


Hot end 









(ignore the temp ... its correct i just took the photo as soon as the thermometer went in xD lol )

cold end 










and ackie ontop of the mountain xD 











and huey showing his love for the back wall


----------



## Cookaaaaay

spikemu said:


> i was thinking mine wanted abit of a change XD ... they just seemed to run up and down the glass and after eachother XD lol
> so now they can hide .. climb...run and jump of things (which they seem to really like :S lol ) all they want xD lol
> 
> HURRY UP PHOTO BUCKET


:lol2:



spikemu said:


> HERES PICS xD
> 
> 
> Hot end
> 
> image
> (ignore the temp ... its correct i just took the photo as soon as the thermometer went in xD lol )
> 
> cold end
> image
> 
> 
> and ackie ontop of the mountain xD
> 
> image
> 
> 
> and huey showing his love for the back wall
> 
> image


Wow, I love it! It's absolutely fantastic!
Puts my setup to shame! haha. :mf_dribble:: victory:


----------



## spikemu

hahha ty XD 

took a while to get it like it is XD ... and alot of random trying to build up things XD lol


----------



## Cookaaaaay

spikemu said:


> hahha ty XD
> 
> took a while to get it like it is XD ... and alot of random trying to build up things XD lol


I bet it did!
How on earth can you find your ackies?! haha.


----------



## spikemu

Cookaaaaay said:


> I bet it did!
> How on earth can you find your ackies?! haha.


by looking at the basking spot


----------



## Cookaaaaay

spikemu said:


> by looking at the basking spot
> 
> image



:lol2::no1:


----------



## NightGecko

Paul P said:


> Happy New year all you dwarf keepers out there, hope you all had a nice Christmas and all : victory:
> 
> Well, all the lizards I recently aquired are now doing well, all bar the female Caudo that ive been hand feeding via a syringe since getting her, shes a bag of bones and has clearly been allowed to get into quite a state, she had absolutely no energy and was extremelly dehydrated. Well she caught her first meal the other day unaided much to my relief, a small locust, has passed a poo and taken a drink of water so finally looks like shes on the mend, shes now having an exploration of the viv and looking alot more perky.
> 
> On a lighter note my new Kingorum female has been digging around the viv for the last couple of days, had a good look at her and on closer inspection 2 eggs are clearly visable through her near transparent belly so heres hoping.
> 
> image


That is great news Paul both on the Caudo and the Lucy King. Can you PM me the price you will want on baby Kings please : victory:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

NightGecko said:


> That is great news Paul both on the Caudo and the Lucy King. Can you PM me the price you will want on baby Kings please : victory:


 
Yeh i would like to know to out of curiosity, just a shame the babies have already been claimed :whistling2:


----------



## Paul P

NightGecko said:


> That is great news Paul both on the Caudo and the Lucy King. Can you PM me the price you will want on baby Kings please : victory:


Hi Jason

If all goes well they are all spoken for this time round, next time though you'll be the first to know :2thumb:


----------



## NightGecko

Paul P said:


> Hi Jason
> 
> If all goes well they are all spoken for this time round, next time though you'll be the first to know :2thumb:


Not promising I will have the cash, but with any luck my own dwarfs will be paired up in the next 2 months so I could be making money through them.

(unless I could maybe tempt you with some cb tristis as a part X :2thumb: )


----------



## Paul P

NightGecko said:


> Not promising I will have the cash, but with any luck my own dwarfs will be paired up in the next 2 months so I could be making money through them.
> 
> (unless I could maybe tempt you with some cb tristis as a part X :2thumb: )


You are getting those from Hamm then?


----------



## NightGecko

Paul P said:


> You are getting those from Hamm then?


Friend is taking my roughnecks to display in his shop. I already have a female freckled semi-reserved from Germany, and he just reserved me a adult female Kimberly from a private breeder in Holland, who is a friend of a friend (of my friend). So he is buying both of them, the Kim at a mates rates price too, in return for my roughnecks. Only thing is unless plans change he might not be going to Europe til Hamm, but the guy with the female freckled might be able to get her to the UK sooner now that the money is there. The roughnecks will go in with his female, and move into an 8x5x9 display enclosure at his shop that I will setup myself.

It will also free up a 4x2x2 (as the freckled pair will go into the rudi viv), so save me that Gilleni :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Paul P

NightGecko said:


> Friend is taking my roughnecks to display in his shop. I already have a female freckled semi-reserved from Germany, and he just reserved me a adult female Kimberly from a private breeder in Holland, who is a friend of a friend (of my friend). So he is buying both of them, the Kim at a mates rates price too, in return for my roughnecks. Only thing is unless plans change he might not be going to Europe til Hamm, but the guy with the female freckled might be able to get her to the UK sooner now that the money is there. The roughnecks will go in with his female, and move into an 8x5x9 display enclosure at his shop that I will setup myself.
> 
> It will also free up a 4x2x2 (as the freckled pair will go into the rudi viv), so save me that Gilleni :whistling2: :lol2:


Well defo sounds like you have it all planned out, hope it all goes well for you and keep us up to date.: victory:


----------



## NightGecko

Paul P said:


> Well defo sounds like you have it all planned out, hope it all goes well for you and keep us up to date.: victory:


Definately will mate, just hoping it all goes ahead this time, I did have this freckled reserved for Hamm in December and someone was buying my roughnecks the weekend before. He pulled out so I had to let the seller of the freckled down in return, fortunately though he held onto her and is kind enough to still want to deal with me. I was putting money aside for the freckled myself though, so if my mate is now buying her in return for the roughies I can use that money on something else (no doubt your Gilleni :whistling2: )

Hope everything is good with you and your collection mate : victory:


----------



## Chris18

:lol2: I was just moving stuff around in my two cresties viv and my ackie could see them hopping around as I was doing it infront of his viv on the floor so I could have lots of room
and boy he wanted to have an expensive meal :gasp:
He was proper glass dancing and flicking his tongue and just staring at them going nuts
It was rather funny
If i would of let him out they'd be no trace of my cresties left :lol2:


----------



## alspider

Chris18 said:


> :lol2: I was just moving stuff around in my two cresties viv and my ackie could see them hopping around as I was doing it infront of his viv on the floor so I could have lots of room
> and boy he wanted to have an expensive meal :gasp:
> He was proper glass dancing and flicking his tongue and just staring at them going nuts
> It was rather funny
> If i would of let him out they'd be no trace of my cresties left :lol2:


 

:lol2: ive had the same happen. 

ive noticed recently ive had loads of roaches running loose so i thought id take a look around.anyway i have plastic sheeting i put in the viv under the soil to keep the viv in good condition, i took a look under and there was a small colony :lol2: i put the ackies back in and they coulddng get enough.


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> :lol2: I was just moving stuff around in my two cresties viv and my ackie could see them hopping around as I was doing it infront of his viv on the floor so I could have lots of room
> and boy he wanted to have an expensive meal :gasp:
> He was proper glass dancing and flicking his tongue and just staring at them going nuts
> It was rather funny
> If i would of let him out they'd be no trace of my cresties left :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## NightGecko

Another dwarfy paid for in full, just waiting to hear from the courier when it will be delivered, some time between 7th and 12th :no1:

Oh but it's a secret :whistling2:


----------



## NightGecko

Just revamped the dwarf vivs with a few new bits n bobs and thought I'd share the results :2thumb:

Kimberly Rock.







































Freckled.







































Peacock.


----------



## Cookaaaaay

NightGecko said:


> Another dwarfy paid for in full, just waiting to hear from the courier when it will be delivered, some time between 7th and 12th :no1:
> 
> Oh but it's a secret :whistling2:


Congrats!
Looking forward to hearing what dwarf it is, and also looking forward to the pics. :mf_dribble::2thumb:



NightGecko said:


> Just revamped the dwarf vivs with a few new bits n bobs and thought I'd share the results :2thumb:
> 
> Kimberly Rock.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Freckled.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Peacock.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image


They look great. : victory:


----------



## bumbleyjoe

NightGecko said:


> Just revamped the dwarf vivs with a few new bits n bobs and thought I'd share the results :2thumb:
> 
> Kimberly Rock.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Freckled.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Peacock.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
Looking good Jase! Cant wait to see pics of the newbie!!


----------



## NightGecko

Cookaaaaay said:


> Congrats!
> Looking forward to hearing what dwarf it is, and also looking forward to the pics. :mf_dribble::2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> They look great. : victory:





bumbleyjoe said:


> Looking good Jase! Cant wait to see pics of the newbie!!


Cheers mateys, is being delivered 10pm on Saturday, cant wait :no1:


----------



## luke61188

*quick ackie Q*

im thinking about getting a 6ftx2ftx2ft viv for my pair of ackies
just wondering if it would be alrite to put another female in there with them


----------



## NightGecko

bumbleyjoe said:


> Looking good Jase! Cant wait to see pics of the newbie!!





luke61188 said:


> im thinking about getting a 6ftx2ftx2ft viv for my pair of ackies
> just wondering if it would be alrite to put another female in there with them


4x2x2 is the minimum for up to a trio, so 6x2x2 would be ample.

No guarantee they will get along but 1.2 shouldn't be a problem : victory:


----------



## BeardedDee

@ NG - You make it look effortless. Vivs are looking sweet :2thumb:


----------



## NightGecko

BeardedDee said:


> @ NG - You make it look effortless. Vivs are looking sweet :2thumb:


Effortless!! Took me 6 hours to put two of them vivs in when I first got them & I'm still constantly improving em lol :devil: :devil: :lol2:

My guys must be spoiled lol :2thumb:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

New pics, taken with my dslr!
Still getting to grips with the pics, so they aren't the best.


Ackie Monitor by Cookaaaaay, on Flickr


Ackie Monitor by Cookaaaaay, on Flickr


Ackie Monitor by Cookaaaaay, on Flickr


Ackie Monitor by Cookaaaaay, on Flickr


Ackie Monitor by Cookaaaaay, on Flickr

Ackie Monitor by Cookaaaaay, on Flickr


Ackie Monitor by Cookaaaaay, on Flickr

: victory:


----------



## Chris18

Nice pictures cookay 

Here's one of mine









And a video
YouTube - Varanus acanthurus eating a pinky
Has really bad editing as I forgot how to use Imovie from when i did photography :whistling2:
Also pretty shoddy camera work too lol


----------



## Dean Cheetham

NG has either paired his freckled or his kimbo i recon :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Great pic's btw guys : victory:
NG the viv's look mint mate :2thumb:


----------



## NightGecko

Dean Cheetham said:


> NG has either paired his freckled or his kimbo i recon :2thumb:





Dean Cheetham said:


> Great pic's btw guys : victory:
> NG the viv's look mint mate :2thumb:


Thanks Dean but wrong both times, got a male peacock in with the unsexed one I already had. Got a Freckled reserved though and a few possible Kims in the works : victory:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

NightGecko said:


> Thanks Dean but wrong both times, got a male peacock in with the unsexed one I already had. Got a Freckled reserved though and a few possible Kims in the works : victory:


 
haha nice : victory:
So you have a new dwarfy on the cards?


----------



## NightGecko

and a quick vid too - YouTube - Peacock Monitors - Varanus auffenbergi : victory:


----------



## NightGecko

Dean Cheetham said:


> haha nice : victory:
> So you have a new dwarfy on the cards?


Well a friend is having my roughneck pair and in return buying me the freckled we reserved and a Kim, which found one but still searching in case a better one turns up before Hamm. But he is also going to have their current viv for his Ig now in return for another brand new 4x2x2 setup so will have the space for another species too...

Gilleni, or maybe Storri, me thinks :whistling2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

NightGecko said:


> Well a friend is having my roughneck pair and in return buying me the freckled we reserved and a Kim, which found one but still searching in case a better one turns up before Hamm. But he is also going to have their current viv for his Ig now in return for another brand new 4x2x2 setup so will have the space for another species too...
> 
> Gilleni, or maybe Storri, me thinks :whistling2:


 
I Would normally say Storri, but if you get a pair i will have to come and kill you :devil: so i say gilleni :lol2:


----------



## NightGecko

Dean Cheetham said:


> I Would normally say Storri, but if you get a pair i will have to come and kill you :devil: so i say gilleni :lol2:


Well I prefer the Mulgas by far anyway but can get 1.2 Storri for the price of 1.0 Gilleni... plus Paul would never give up one of his girls :devil: :whistling2:


----------



## kipperhughes

wow nice pics every one!!

any one got any tips on how to stop that seriously annoying noise of sand in the runners? 

do people with top soil substrate find they get the same noise?


----------



## Chuckwalla

kipperhughes said:


> wow nice pics every one!!
> 
> any one got any tips on how to stop that seriously annoying noise of sand in the runners?
> 
> do people with top soil substrate find they get the same noise?


 
Hiya Bud
Sand in the runners is a nightmare mate, and yep can also happed with soil, just use the hoover nozzle daily.


----------



## Chuckwalla

NightGecko said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> and a quick vid too - YouTube - Peacock Monitors - Varanus auffenbergi : victory:


 
Cracking Peacock buddy :2thumb:


----------



## NightGecko

Chuckwalla said:


> Cracking Peacock buddy :2thumb:


Ta very much, hows your Auffie coming along : victory:


----------



## kipperhughes

just done my monthly clean out for freckles and think ive sorted the sand in runners problem see if it works :whistling2: also did few tweaks and managed to fit his hammock in permanently as lil :censor: keeps pulling it down. 


got him out and had him in my hands he still very skittish but hoping the silent sliding doors will calm him down now and not scare him as much but when he was out he run up my arm and sat on my chest which was a first for me :no1:

and now i shhhh and put some pics lol


----------



## Chris18

kipperhughes said:


> just done my monthly clean out for freckles and think ive sorted the sand in runners problem see if it works :whistling2: also did few tweaks and managed to fit his hammock in permanently as lil :censor: keeps pulling it down.
> 
> 
> got him out and had him in my hands he still very skittish but hoping the silent sliding doors will calm him down now and not scare him as much but when he was out he run up my arm and sat on my chest which was a first for me :no1:
> 
> and now i shhhh and put some pics lol
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Very nice setup 
Really love that huge cork bark tube.
May have to look for one at the shows in summer
Nice lobes too  what size are they :lol2: I've got a 26mm :whistling2:


----------



## kipperhughes

Chris18 said:


> Very nice setup
> Really love that huge cork bark tube.
> May have to look for one at the shows in summer
> Nice lobes too  what size are they :lol2: I've got a 26mm :whistling2:



yeah he loves it was dirt cheap judging by some of the prices people here get em for 

hahha thanks just got the one 27mm tempted to go bigger but too risky atm


----------



## spikemu

wow i really gotta come on here more XD lol .... thts a really nice looking ackie u got there kipper XD 

i cant wait for mine to be tht size  

also ... SPONGEBOB !!!!:no1: XD lol 

and nice hole in the ear  ... ive only got 1 ear with a 12mm a 6mm and a 1.6 lol ... works threatening to fire me if i go any bigger XD lol ... so i turned my attetion to getting a tattoo on my forearm insted  coz ... well a... they sed nothing bout tattoos XD lol


----------



## kipperhughes

hahaha my school said no piercings so i just walked round with out the tunnel in they couldnt say anything lol as technically it wasnt a piercing lol plus they couldnt tell me to take it out lol


----------



## Paul P

kipperhughes said:


> just done my monthly clean out for freckles and think ive sorted the sand in runners problem see if it works :whistling2: also did few tweaks and managed to fit his hammock in permanently as lil :censor: keeps pulling it down.
> 
> 
> got him out and had him in my hands he still very skittish but hoping the silent sliding doors will calm him down now and not scare him as much but when he was out he run up my arm and sat on my chest which was a first for me :no1:
> 
> and now i shhhh and put some pics lol
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Hi M8

Just looked at the pictures, that looks very female to me, are you sure its a boy??


----------



## kipperhughes

hahah i was startin to think that he was a she the face is very short lol i never new what sex it was but thanks for clearing it up


----------



## Paul P

kipperhughes said:


> hahah i was startin to think that he was a she the face is very short lol i never new what sex it was but thanks for clearing it up


No Problem, lovely looking ackie I must say : victory:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

kipperhughes said:


> just done my monthly clean out for freckles and think ive sorted the sand in runners problem see if it works :whistling2: also did few tweaks and managed to fit his hammock in permanently as lil :censor: keeps pulling it down.
> 
> 
> got him out and had him in my hands he still very skittish but hoping the silent sliding doors will calm him down now and not scare him as much but when he was out he run up my arm and sat on my chest which was a first for me :no1:
> 
> and now i shhhh and put some pics lol
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Great pics, lovely ackie! :mf_dribble:: victory:


----------



## alspider

i just found 2 eggs from my ackie at opposite ends of the viv although there is a nest box neither were in there, and the one was totally exposed without any burrowing.is there a chance these may be duds ?


----------



## alspider

i have 9 eggs altogether and my dad said i could use the shed as small rep room :2thumb: so im happy today










it just need a bit more insulation


----------



## Cookaaaaay

alspider said:


> i have 9 eggs altogether and my dad said i could use the shed as small rep room :2thumb: so im happy today
> 
> image
> 
> it just need a bit more insulation


congrats, lucky **** :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

My ackie has recently started eating like three times as much as (s)he usually does?
(S)he started eating more the day I got a different type of crickets? Is (s)he just a fussy eater and prefers the crickets I've got now? or could it just be a general increase in appetite? : victory:


----------



## alspider

Cookaaaaay said:


> congrats, lucky ****! :Na_Na_Na_Na:





Cookaaaaay said:


> My ackie has recently started eating like three times as much as (s)he usually does?
> (S)he started eating more the day I got a different type of crickets? Is (s)he just a fussy eater and prefers the crickets I've got now? or could it just be a general increase in appetite? : victory:


 
lol, ive been a **** before but never a lucky one :lol2: are the new crickets any quicker, i know it sounds strange but i have noticed before my ackies have ignored hoppers standing right next to them but have gone mad for turkistan roaches legging it.It may be (s)he has slowed down for winter and is getting a bit more energetic now.


----------



## Cookaaaaay

alspider said:


> lol, ive been a **** before but never a lucky one :lol2: are the new crickets any quicker, i know it sounds strange but i have noticed before my ackies have ignored hoppers standing right next to them but have gone mad for turkistan roaches legging it.It may be (s)he has slowed down for winter and is getting a bit more energetic now.


:lol2::no1:

Hmm, they may be a little bit quicker. So, that could be a reason.
& yeah, the winter thing could also be a possible reason. 
Well, as long as (s)he's eating more, that's all the matters. :mf_dribble::no1:


----------



## Chris18

:O!
My ackie was out walking round the viv and my dog came into my room, the ackie literally sprinted to the basking rock and stood up on her back legs as high as she could go, and then something i thought I'd only see in beardies happened.
She started arm waving at my dog while on only her back legs :O!
has anyone else ever witnessed this in ackies? or any monitor really?
I did get a video but it's pretty crap quality and only got her half way through as I wasn't expecting it, she was standing a lot taller.
she only does it about twice through the whole video but did it quite a few times before I go the camera on her.
watch the arm furthest from the camera.
here it is: YouTube - V, acanthurus Arm waving


----------



## bumbleyjoe

Thats very strange chris18! never seen that before! cute tho!

I love my ackies more and more each day! Weeble is now getting quite big, and the size difference between them is getting more and more obvious! Bob is tiny! :flrt: They have both started to come completly out of their shells now! Even bob is still awake and running around today where as normaly she would be asleep by about 4:30. They are also getting used to me, ive been trying for the hands off aproach and now when i open the door of the viv they will run over to me! They still dont want to be picked up but if my hand is in the way of the food then they dont mind running past or over it to get to the food! Caught weeble hanging off her log earlier but one foot and her tail! She moved before i could even consider getting the camera tho!

:flrt: Love them!


----------



## Chris18

bumbleyjoe said:


> Thats very strange chris18! never seen that before! cute tho!
> 
> I love my ackies more and more each day! Weeble is now getting quite big, and the size difference between them is getting more and more obvious! Bob is tiny! :flrt: They have both started to come completly out of their shells now! Even bob is still awake and running around today where as normaly she would be asleep by about 4:30. They are also getting used to me, ive been trying for the hands off aproach and now when i open the door of the viv they will run over to me! They still dont want to be picked up but if my hand is in the way of the food then they dont mind running past or over it to get to the food! Caught weeble hanging off her log earlier but one foot and her tail! She moved before i could even consider getting the camera tho!
> 
> :flrt: Love them!


Thanks, it wasn't something I was expecting at all lol, she normally just ignores the dogs or just comes to the glass and struts around but apparently not this time lol
Glad your ackies are coming out of their shell more, mine has her days when she will be super out going, then others she won't do anything.
She seems to wake up around 1:30pm and go to bed at around 9pm lol
Mine doesn't like being picked up either but will come for a look and if i put my hand flat on her rock she'll nudge it with her head and then force her nose under it and take a look what is hiding under there (which is nothing) and then walks off lol
they're are extremely funny creatures lol


----------



## Paul P

Chris18 said:


> Thanks, it wasn't something I was expecting at all lol, she normally just ignores the dogs or just comes to the glass and struts around but apparently not this time lol
> Glad your ackies are coming out of their shell more, mine has her days when she will be super out going, then others she won't do anything.
> She seems to wake up around 1:30pm and go to bed at around 9pm lol
> Mine doesn't like being picked up either but will come for a look and if i put my hand flat on her rock she'll nudge it with her head and then force her nose under it and take a look what is hiding under there (which is nothing) and then walks off lol
> they're are extremely funny creatures lol


She's obiously interested in the dog, thats very obvious, lol
She isn't arm waving though, when in the tripod stance, when she inhales or exhales the front limbs give the impression of a small wave as shes breathing.


----------



## Chris18

Paul P said:


> She's obiously interested in the dog, thats very obvious, lol
> She isn't arm waving though, when in the tripod stance, when she inhales or exhales the front limbs give the impression of a small wave as shes breathing.


Thanks paul
Damn I thought I had sound some new behavior lol
They certainly looked like arm waving as they were in a big circle and only one arm but i don't doubt your knowledge


----------



## Paul P

Chris18 said:


> Thanks paul
> Damn I thought I had sound some new behavior lol
> They certainly looked like arm waving as they were in a big circle and only one arm but i don't doubt your knowledge


Youre lucky, mine seldom tripod.
When an ackie stands that way it has to arch its back to take the weight onto its back legs and tail, the chest is somewhat flattened out so the air intake forces the the lungs to spread out and yes it does look like arm waving of sorts, look at the video you made and each time there is a wave its when either breathing in or out.


----------



## Chris18

Paul P said:


> Youre lucky, mine seldom tripod.
> When an ackie stands that way it has to arch its back to take the weight onto its back legs and tail, the chest is somewhat flattened out so the air intake forces the the lungs to spread out and yes it does look like arm waving of sorts, look at the video you made and each time there is a wave its when either breathing in or out.


Yep you're right, her throat moves each time 
Thanks for explaining lol.
I think this is only the second time I've seen her do it
She was standing a lot taller before I took the video (almost at a 90 degree angle) They really must have some power to do that and for about a minute aswell, they are incredible animals


----------



## alspider

Paul P said:


> Youre lucky, mine seldom tripod.
> When an ackie stands that way it has to arch its back to take the weight onto its back legs and tail, the chest is somewhat flattened out so the air intake forces the the lungs to spread out and yes it does look like arm waving of sorts, look at the video you made and each time there is a wave its when either breathing in or out.


 
very interesting ive never seen this before :2thumb:


----------



## Paul P

Chris18 said:


> Yep you're right, her throat moves each time
> Thanks for explaining lol.
> I think this is only the second time I've seen her do it
> She was standing a lot taller before I took the video (almost at a 90 degree angle) They really must have some power to do that and for about a minute aswell, they are incredible animals


Oh yes , without doubt awsome little characters :no1:


----------



## Chris18

YouTube - Varanus Acanthurus

Has to be the funniest video of an ackie I have and will ever see!
wish mine was like this haha


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> YouTube - Varanus Acanthurus
> 
> Has to be the funniest video of an ackie I have and will ever see!
> wish mine was like this haha


:lol2:
That's fantastic!

Have you seen his other video though? He keeps his ackie with some kind of agamid, something similar to a beardie? :devil:


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> :lol2:
> That's fantastic!
> 
> Have you seen his other video though? He keeps his ackie with some kind of agamid, something similar to a beardie? :devil:


I can only see 3 videos, that one, him introducing his beardie and ackie :bash: and some belly dancing one :|!
sure it wasn't someone elses lol? I got to someones and they had a Beardie with a Uromastyx.
Some people are far to dumb.


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> I can only see 3 videos, that one, him introducing his beardie and ackie :bash: and some belly dancing one :|!
> sure it wasn't someone elses lol? I got to someones and they had a Beardie with a Uromastyx.
> Some people are far to dumb.


Oh, so he doesn't keep them together then? My bad.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Chris18 said:


> YouTube - Varanus Acanthurus
> 
> Has to be the funniest video of an ackie I have and will ever see!
> wish mine was like this haha


Mine loved food at times but never that much.

:gasp:

Happy little critter isn't he.


----------



## monitor mad

Auffenbergs and kordensis

















and the other

















male kordy








and female kordy


----------



## Cookaaaaay

monitor mad said:


> Auffenbergs and kordensis
> 
> image
> image
> and the other
> image
> image
> 
> male kordy
> image
> and female kordy
> image


They're stunning! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Chris18

My ackie is 'alive' again now
She had a sluggish few weeks due to the winter cold but i've upped her bulb to a 100 watt and she seems to be as hyper as ever.
She climbed up the side of the viv today and tried to squeeze through the vent, she got her head partly through and was taking it out and trying to squeeze through again :lol2: such a looney!
I would really love another female or male to go with her but I can't seem to find any yet.
My best best is to wait till she's adult size then get another adult which is slightly older, I will be attending the Kempton show in august though so will have my eyes open


----------



## MDFMONITOR

monitor mad said:


> Auffenbergs and kordensis
> 
> image
> image
> and the other
> image
> image
> 
> male kordy
> image
> and female kordy
> image


Very nice Steve!!:2thumb::2thumb:
keep them coming Steve!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Cracking pic's steve


----------



## Dean Cheetham

*Just Hanging!*

This made me chuckle :lol2:


----------



## alspider

just took a look at my ackie eggs and they seem a bit dented,from what i read that means they are a bit dehydrated,so i added a bit of water into the vermiculite. Just wondered if there is anything else to do ? any advice ?


----------



## Chris18

alspider said:


> just took a look at my ackie eggs and they seem a bit dented,from what i read that means they are a bit dehydrated,so i added a bit of water into the vermiculite. Just wondered if there is anything else to do ? any advice ?


I've heard of people putting damp kitchen roll on top and it raises them after a few hours?
Might have to google or search the forums to check though, don't want to be responsible for you losing your eggs


----------



## alspider

Chris18 said:


> I've heard of people putting damp kitchen roll on top and it raises them after a few hours?
> Might have to google or search the forums to check though, don't want to be responsible for you losing your eggs


 
ill take a look at that cheers,im suprized how quick is has dried out as they looked fine 2 days ago


----------



## monitor mad

alspider said:


> ill take a look at that cheers,im suprized how quick is has dried out as they looked fine 2 days ago


Have a look here , it's a generalised guide but the basics are good 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/breeding/618839-guide-monitor-lizard-incubation.html


----------



## alspider

monitor mad said:


> Have a look here , it's a generalised guide but the basics are good
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/breeding/618839-guide-monitor-lizard-incubation.html


 

thanks mm. i did originally read your guide along with a few others and found it to be very useful.Just a question though,is the use of an airtight container just to stop any loss of water/moisture via evapouration. i ask this at the container i use is airtight but i have my stat probe wire going inbetween the lid and the container itself so its creating a small gap.could this be the reason the container dried out quicker than i expected ?
thanks alex


----------



## monitor mad

alspider said:


> thanks mm. i did originally read your guide along with a few others and found it to be very useful.Just a question though,is the use of an airtight container just to stop any loss of water/moisture via evapouration. i ask this at the container i use is airtight but i have my stat probe wire going inbetween the lid and the container itself so its creating a small gap.could this be the reason the container dried out quicker than i expected ?
> thanks alex


Yep it might be , also be very carefull adding water as this can also be bad if you add a little too much , take the probe out , what type of incubator are you using (i hatched my lot in fish box style ones but use an old glass front drinks chiller now.


----------



## alspider

monitor mad said:


> Yep it might be , also be very carefull adding water as this can also be bad if you add a little too much , take the probe out , what type of incubator are you using (i hatched my lot in fish box style ones but use an old glass front drinks chiller now.


 
im using a poly box previously used for fish,i woulddnt mind converting a drinks chiller like you use.


----------



## quadrapop

I can now join this thread as the proud owner of an adult pair now called Norman and Falon.

Yes Norman is obese but he wil be on a diet straight away lol


----------



## Cookaaaaay

quadrapop said:


> I can now join this thread as the proud owner of an adult pair now called Norman and Falon.
> 
> Yes Norman is obese but he wil be on a diet straight away lol
> 
> image
> image


Congrats on your new additions. 
Welcome to the thread! :no1:
Norman and Falon are beautiful! :mf_dribble:


----------



## quadrapop

Cookaaaaay said:


> Congrats on your new additions.
> Welcome to the thread! :no1:
> Norman and Falon are beautiful! :mf_dribble:


Thanks Norman needs to shed a few pounds but they are great characters and so friendly.


----------



## madmully

I got 2 leos at present, was looking into getting a beardie at some point, got books on them spent 6 months on here reading everything i can on them, but guess what ? i think ive got the ackie BUG ! Gonna be doing a lot of research Now , Just got to own 1, P.S Brilliant Thread & Pics


----------



## Chris18

madmully said:


> I got 2 leos at present, was looking into getting a beardie at some point, got books on them spent 6 months on here reading everything i can on them, but guess what ? i think ive got the ackie BUG ! Gonna be doing a lot of research Now , Just got to own 1, P.S Brilliant Thread & Pics


Good choice coming to the dwarf monitors rather than smelly beardies :Na_Na_Na_Na:
They're becoming increasingly popular these days, and there is a reason
They are very active and have great personalities so you've made a good choice!
Feel free to ask lots of questions if you need any help and good luck with your research : victory:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Little story to bump the thread up...

I just fed my ackie some crickets and (s)he caught one, chewed it up and then spat it back out. I could see the poor thing breathing, so I thought I better put it out it's misery since my ackie wasn't going to be eating it anytime soon.. so I had to crush it and flush it. I feel absolutely awful. I know that they have a different nervous system, so they may not feel pain.. but I wanted to do it just incase they can feel pain. :sad: Haha, I'm such a softy. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## bumbleyjoe

Cookaaaaay said:


> Little story to bump the thread up...
> 
> I just fed my ackie some crickets and (s)he caught one, chewed it up and then spat it back out. I could see the poor thing breathing, so I thought I better put it out it's misery since my ackie wasn't going to be eating it anytime soon.. so I had to crush it and flush it. I feel absolutely awful. I know that they have a different nervous system, so they may not feel pain.. but I wanted to do it just incase they can feel pain. :sad: Haha, I'm such a softy. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Oh my how can you cope? I feel no sadness or regret when i squish a cricket. When they are running round your house you soon learn not to care! If you feel that bad about having to kill a badly injured cricket then how can you cope with feeding them to your ackie? Or am i just cold hearted?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

monitor mad said:


> Auffenbergs and kordensis
> 
> image
> image
> and the other
> image
> image
> 
> male kordy
> image
> and female kordy
> image


Stunners matey those kordy are crackers :no1:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

bumbleyjoe said:


> Oh my how can you cope? I feel no sadness or regret when i squish a cricket. When they are running round your house you soon learn not to care! If you feel that bad about having to kill a badly injured cricket then how can you cope with feeding them to your ackie? Or am i just cold hearted?


haha!

When they escape I'll just quickly grab them and throw them full pelt back into the viv! I despise them! Gross little creatures, haha!
& I don't care about feeding them to the ackie, as long as I aren't physically killing them myself, I don't care. Haha.
I guess I'm just more caring and more emotional than you. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## bumbleyjoe

Cookaaaaay said:


> haha!
> 
> When they escape I'll just quickly grab them and throw them full pelt back into the viv! I despise them! Gross little creatures, haha!
> & I don't care about feeding them to the ackie, as long as I aren't physically killing them myself, I don't care. Haha.
> I guess I'm just more caring and more emotional than you. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
:Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2: yeah probably! Oh well! I dont in any way enjoy killing them it just doesnt bother me having to do it! I once had to cut off the legs of the crickets i was feeding my skink as it had had surgery. Now that i found disturbing and make me feel quite sick! Felt so bad!!!


----------



## Cookaaaaay

bumbleyjoe said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2: yeah probably! Oh well! I dont in any way enjoy killing them it just doesnt bother me having to do it! I once had to cut off the legs of the crickets i was feeding my skink as it had had surgery. Now that i found disturbing and make me feel quite sick! Felt so bad!!!


:lol2:
I would feel awful pulling the legs off, haha!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

This Thread could do with a bump :2thumb:
So a few Pic's i took today.


























































Tug of war


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Dean Cheetham said:


> This Thread could do with a bump :2thumb:
> So a few Pic's i took today.
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Tug of war
> 
> image
> image
> image


They are stunning! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
Fantastic pics, love the tug of war ones! :no1:


----------



## Jono_187

awesome pics,out of interest what are they eating? looks good,lol


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Thanks Guys lol.
Its lambs heart Jono :2thumb:


----------



## bumbleyjoe

awesome pics dean! Love the 3rd one! so cute!


----------



## snakeskinshoes

Cookaaaaay said:


> Not sure on the first question, sorry.
> I don't really know whether mvb bulbs are good or not, never used them. For my ackie, I just use a uv tube and a basking bulb. Just keeping things basic, haha. : victory:


Oops for the late reply never saw it on my subscribed threads lol.. IM on the process of trying to sell my Tokays to get an Ackie.

So who is for the use of UV and who thinks theres no need for it? : victory:


----------



## bumbleyjoe

snakeskinshoes said:


> Oops for the late reply never saw it on my subscribed threads lol.. IM on the process of trying to sell my Tokays to get an Ackie.
> 
> So who is for the use of UV and who thinks theres no need for it? : victory:


I use uv tubes, they get uv in the wild so why should we deny them it in captivity?


----------



## Cookaaaaay

bumbleyjoe said:


> I use uv tubes, they get uv in the wild so why should we deny them it in captivity?


Very good reply!
I totally agree.


----------



## snakeskinshoes

Cookaaaaay said:


> Very good reply!
> I totally agree.


By that philosipy though we should all be replicating wind conditions UVA UVB Ifra Red :lol2:

Not having a dig just saying.. Has any one had 2 set ups each with a monitor one with UV and one without and noticed any difference?


----------



## Paul P

snakeskinshoes said:


> By that philosipy though we should all be replicating wind conditions UVA UVB Ifra Red :lol2:
> 
> Not having a dig just saying.. Has any one had 2 set ups each with a monitor one with UV and one without and noticed any difference?


I think youll find very few keepers that dont run the long term risks of keeping monitors without UV, if anything its the old school way of thinking not to.


----------



## snakeskinshoes

Paul P said:


> I think youll find very few keepers that dont run the long term risks of keeping monitors without UV, if anything its the old school way of thinking not to.


Does anyone use MVB bulbs?


----------



## bumbleyjoe

snakeskinshoes said:


> By that philosipy though we should all be replicating wind conditions UVA UVB Ifra Red :lol2:
> 
> Not having a dig just saying.. Has any one had 2 set ups each with a monitor one with UV and one without and noticed any difference?


Yes but since nothing to do with this hobby is natural I think to provide atleast something to try and simulate what they would naturally have in the wild is better than providing nothing at all.


----------



## spikemu

wow ihavent been on here in AGES and its abit tooo much reading for my liking so sorry if im intyerupting a mass convo but ... 1 question ..... 

my trio of ackies have either started bonking eachother or are practising XD lol .... well 2 of them anyway .... they were all born in july so tht makes them .... (counting ) 8 months old ish ??.... i think i read they get sexually mature around 6 months- a year ??? 

but THATS not the question xD 

question is ..... 1 of the three VERY rarely comes out .... and i hardly see him eating ... (hes not skinny so i think he munches all the crickets that walk into the hides) ..... but is tht a sign tht i should get him a viv by his self or is this normal ... ( would you beleive it ... just as i write this he comes out and sits on basking spot lol ) .... but yea im starting to think hes not keen on the other 2 and gets bullied into his hides ???


----------



## bumbleyjoe

spikemu said:


> wow ihavent been on here in AGES and its abit tooo much reading for my liking so sorry if im intyerupting a mass convo but ... 1 question .....
> 
> my trio of ackies have either started bonking eachother or are practising XD lol .... well 2 of them anyway .... they were all born in july so tht makes them .... (counting ) 8 months old ish ??.... i think i read they get sexually mature around 6 months- a year ???
> 
> but THATS not the question xD
> 
> question is ..... 1 of the three VERY rarely comes out .... and i hardly see him eating ... (hes not skinny so i think he munches all the crickets that walk into the hides) ..... but is tht a sign tht i should get him a viv by his self or is this normal ... ( would you beleive it ... just as i write this he comes out and sits on basking spot lol ) .... but yea im starting to think hes not keen on the other 2 and gets bullied into his hides ???


One of my 2 doesnt come out as much as the other, strangely enough its the smaller of the 2. They bigger one doesnt bully her but i think she is just lazy. She will come out later that the bigger one and go to bed earlier. I think my problem tho is that where she likes to sleep it is very sheltered so i dont think she notices the light and heat etc as much as the other. Could be a bullying problem or you could have one like mine who is just really lazy!


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Jeez, I haven't been on RFUK in ages!
Disappointed to see that the thread hasn't had any posts in a while!  :lol2:

Updated pictures of my ackie:


Ackie Monitor by Cookaaaaay, on Flickr


Ackie Monitor by Cookaaaaay, on Flickr


Ackie Monitor by Cookaaaaay, on Flickr


Ackie Monitor by Cookaaaaay, on Flickr


Ackie Monitor by Cookaaaaay, on Flickr


Ackie Monitor by Cookaaaaay, on Flickr


Ackie Monitor by Cookaaaaay, on Flickr


Ackie Monitor by Cookaaaaay, on Flickr


Ackie Monitor by Cookaaaaay, on Flickr


Ackie Monitor by Cookaaaaay, on Flickr


Ackie Monitor by Cookaaaaay, on Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid

YouTube - Ackies (Varanus Acanthurus): Feb 2010

Video! Coookay's is one of the related vids 

Had them almost a year now. Love 'em to bits.


----------



## bazza5938

Just seeing as there isn't much going on in here these days, thought I'd update as to how my crazy trio are getting on. They're up to 14, 15 and 16 inches long (from 8/9ish when I got them just before christmas. Think the smallest of them is male, and the other two female, at least by his antics if trying to mount them at every opportunity. They're eating almost anything they can, crickets, locusts, pinkies, roaches, dry dog food (unintentional, was food source for the roaches, a chunk got in, and obviously smelt/tasted like food)
How's everyone else getting on?


----------



## monitor mad

All good this end :2thumb: , time to bump the thread as said so....................

v.auffenbergi


----------



## amiz

My pair surpised me on Monday and laid a nice clutch of eggs, only it was the 'male' that did it. Quite funny really I've had them sexed by four different 'experts' and they had all got it wrong lol
Oh well fingers crossed babies in 100 days


----------



## monitor mad

Ackies


----------



## bazza5938

I must take some new pics, though in non dwarf but still monitor news, I held (or more accurately, held down) a nile at the weekend (to help give it a clean). Impressive beast, wouldn't want a nile, but wish I had the room for a bigger varanid


----------



## NightGecko

monitor mad said:


> Ackies
> 
> image
> image
> image





monitor mad said:


> All good this end :2thumb: , time to bump the thread as said so....................
> 
> v.auffenbergi
> image
> image
> image
> image


 
Cracking dwarfs you got there Steve, your Auffenbergi seem quite adventurous or do you entice them out with food :lol2:


----------



## stevemusson

Glad I found this thread  was gonna start one as I personally find a lot of the dwarf monitors more interesting than the bigger species. I'd rather have my little ackie running round and digging to a bosc who moves to eat and poo but just sits around most of the day :2thumb: I'd still love something like a cumingis or some sort of tree monitor though :lol2: maybe when I build the tegu viv I can make it a stack with the top one being about 6ft tall. : victory:


----------



## NightGecko

Well looks like I get to go first with the weekend Newbie pics probably cause I dont have to travel back from Europe :whistling2:

Been up to Pilbara Reptiles today and picked up my new V. gilleni pair :2thumb:































More to come from Europe tomorrow too... :no1:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

monitor mad said:


> All good this end :2thumb: , time to bump the thread as said so....................
> 
> v.auffenbergi
> image
> image
> image
> image


Stunning! :mf_dribble:


monitor mad said:


> Ackies
> 
> image
> image
> image


They're gorgeous! :no1:



NightGecko said:


> Well looks like I get to go first with the weekend Newbie pics probably cause I dont have to travel back from Europe :whistling2:
> 
> Been up to Pilbara Reptiles today and picked up my new V. gilleni pair :2thumb:
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> More to come from Europe tomorrow too... :no1:


Beautiful!
I look forward to the pics! :mf_dribble::no1:


----------



## rex636




----------



## rex636

Just managed to post my first pics


----------



## stevemusson

NightGecko said:


> Well looks like I get to go first with the weekend Newbie pics probably cause I dont have to travel back from Europe :whistling2:
> 
> Been up to Pilbara Reptiles today and picked up my new V. gilleni pair :2thumb:
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> More to come from Europe tomorrow too... :no1:


Despite how I try and convince myself I don't need more reptiles I know I'll end up getting some of these beauties soon :lol2: absolutely gorgeous mate!


----------



## Cookaaaaay

rex636 said:


> image


They are gorgeous!


----------



## amiz

Don't u just love ackies always full of fun. Today's game come out of the tank with food in my gob and rub it on mummy's leg to get it in my mouth. :devil:
Now my jeans are covered in blood and calcium powder :censor:


----------



## stevemusson

amiz said:


> Don't u just love ackies always full of fun. Today's game come out of the tank with food in my gob and rub it on mummy's leg to get it in my mouth. :devil:
> Now my jeans are covered in blood and calcium powder :censor:


I love the way they do stuff like that! Mine charges round digging for ages then has a little snooze then does the same again. I feed him pinkies by hand too and he takes them gently so a not to bite me. He's so sweet. Looking for a female for him atm too


----------



## Ian.g

my newest dwarfs 



































































:flrt:


----------



## NightGecko

More Hamm Newbie Pics!



















And the lucky lad she is joining,


----------



## Chris18

NightGecko said:


> More Hamm Newbie Pics!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And the lucky lad she is joining,
> 
> image


The lady is lovely
You can definitely tell the sex difference from the head structure alone, hers is much smaller and slimer, that's how it looks from the pictures anyway
You're lucky to have such lovely monitors!
Love the gilleni too, really want some


----------



## Ian.g

NightGecko said:


> More Hamm Newbie Pics!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And the lucky lad she is joining,
> 
> image


stunning mate! :mf_dribble:


----------



## NightGecko

Chris18 said:


> The lady is lovely
> You can definitely tell the sex difference from the head structure alone, hers is much smaller and slimer, that's how it looks from the pictures anyway
> You're lucky to have such lovely monitors!
> Love the gilleni too, really want some





Ian.g said:


> stunning mate! :mf_dribble:


Thanks guys, pretty sure they have been up to no good already. The male has certainly be trying his luck : victory:


----------



## Barlow

NightGecko said:


> More Hamm Newbie Pics!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And the lucky lad she is joining,
> 
> image


 
Wow, She really is gorgeous. How's the auffenbergi going. Mine are doing well, but still as shy as hell. Their vivs coming along well too. Starting to look really mature now.


----------



## NightGecko

Barlow said:


> Wow, She really is gorgeous. How's the auffenbergi going. Mine are doing well, but still as shy as hell. Their vivs coming along well too. Starting to look really mature now.
> image
> image
> image


Not seen them much at all since I added a nest box as the buggers just started hiding behind / inside it :devil: All good thou :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad

NightGecko said:


> More Hamm Newbie Pics!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And the lucky lad she is joining,
> 
> image


Me thinks September Hamm im going to have to invest in a pair of these , Jase they are stunning varanids to say the least mate , or if you do manage to get them breeding then i'll get them off yourself instead : victory::no1:


----------



## NightGecko

monitor mad said:


> Me thinks September Hamm im going to have to invest in a pair of these , Jase they are stunning varanids to say the least mate , or if you do manage to get them breeding then i'll get them off yourself instead : victory::no1:


Thanks Steve, I'm sure they will find their way into your collection one way or another. It wouldn't be complete without em :2thumb:


----------



## mrhoyo

monitor mad said:


> Me thinks September Hamm im going to have to invest in a pair of these , Jase they are stunning varanids to say the least mate , or if you do manage to get them breeding then i'll get them off yourself instead : victory::no1:


Out of interest, would you just turn up at the show and hope there are some there or somehow find someone who's selling them and arrange to pick up before? As you might've seen on v.nl I'm after some glauerti at some point and was wondering about Europe as a source.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

mrhoyo said:


> Out of interest, would you just turn up at the show and hope there are some there or somehow find someone who's selling them and arrange to pick up before? As you might've seen on v.nl I'm after some glauerti at some point and was wondering about Europe as a source.


Both :2thumb: can arrange to do either


----------



## Chris18

Hmm, I'm thinking i'm either going to save for a V. beccarii or V.prasinus (do they go for the same price or is beccarii cheaper as I prefer V. prasinus) or a pair or trio of ackies to join my female :hmm:

I'm guessing for a beccarii i'm looking at £500 for the animal and about £500+ for the setup? (sex doesn't matter so which is cheaper?)
How much are they in hamm these days?
Not bothered on sex
Also how do you guys transport your adult dwarfs?
I've only ever picked up my ackie and she was small enough to be put in a cricket tub easily so was wondering what you guys use to transport say a beccarii or a few ackies?
I'm going to kempton show will be looking out for a pair of ackies there as I know beccarii won't be available probably.
I know females ackies are fetching quite alot these days so how much do you reckon a 1.1 pair would be or 1.2 trio
I already have a female for them to join 

cheers
chris


----------



## stevemusson

Chris18 said:


> Hmm, I'm thinking i'm either going to save for a V. beccarii or V.prasinus (do they go for the same price or is beccarii cheaper as I prefer V. prasinus) or a pair or trio of ackies to join my female :hmm:
> 
> I'm guessing for a beccarii i'm looking at £500 for the animal and about £500+ for the setup? (sex doesn't matter so which is cheaper?)
> How much are they in hamm these days?
> Not bothered on sex
> Also how do you guys transport your adult dwarfs?
> I've only ever picked up my ackie and she was small enough to be put in a cricket tub easily so was wondering what you guys use to transport say a beccarii or a few ackies?
> I'm going to kempton show will be looking out for a pair of ackies there as I know beccarii won't be available probably.
> I know females ackies are fetching quite alot these days so how much do you reckon a 1.1 pair would be or 1.2 trio
> I already have a female for them to join
> 
> cheers
> chris


Snakes and adders in Sheffield had a beccarri last week for £400 mate. Your best using an appropriately sized rub to transport dwarf monitors as well. Got my 2yo ackie in 1 which I'm gonna use for my little hoggie I'm getting tomorrow.


----------



## mrhoyo

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Both :2thumb: can arrange to do either


Is there like a classifieds forum for the show? I wouldn't even know where to start looking for European stuff.


Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

mrhoyo said:


> Is there like a classifieds forum for the show? I wouldn't even know where to start looking for European stuff.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


TERRARISTIK.COM Terraristik Kleinanzeigen, Veranstaltungskalender für Reptilien und Terraristik, Kaufen und verkaufen Sie Reptilien, Spinnen, Insekten, Spinnen in unseren Terraristik Anzeigen... :2thumb: there you go bud lots of stuff.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

stevemusson said:


> Snakes and adders in Sheffield had a beccarri last week for £400 mate. Your best using an appropriately sized rub to transport dwarf monitors as well. Got my 2yo ackie in 1 which I'm gonna use for my little hoggie I'm getting tomorrow.


I prefer using pillows and a rub so they cant see out of the box helps to keep them calmer for the journey :2thumb:


----------



## toytown

im looking for 1 or if possible 2 yellow ackies or kiberleys if any1 can put me in touch with a breeder or stockist that would be great thanx


----------



## mrhoyo

TPets in Leeds have ackies, email them and see if they'll courier them to you.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhoyo

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> TERRARISTIK.COM Terraristik Kleinanzeigen, Veranstaltungskalender für Reptilien und Terraristik, Kaufen und verkaufen Sie Reptilien, Spinnen, Insekten, Spinnen in unseren Terraristik Anzeigen... :2thumb: there you go bud lots of stuff.


Great link, I'll keep my eyes peeled!


Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean Cheetham

toytown said:


> im looking for 1 or if possible 2 yellow ackies or kiberleys if any1 can put me in touch with a breeder or stockist that would be great thanx


 
Hehe i love seeing people after kimberleys :lol2:
No one can get em :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Barlow

Dean Cheetham said:


> Hehe i love seeing people after kimberleys :lol2:
> No one can get em :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


No need to gloat LOL

I bought my peacocks off chanderlier man and while I was there I held your male kim. You're very lucky.


----------



## monitor mad

Dean Cheetham said:


> Hehe i love seeing people after kimberleys :lol2:
> No one can get em :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


I wouldent be to sure ...................... :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Barlow

monitor mad said:


> I wouldent be to sure ...................... :whistling2::lol2:


 Sounds like a hint to me. New couriered Hamm arrivals by any chance?? Sign me up for the first clutch!!


----------



## mrhoyo

There's one for sale on here in the classifieds for a start...:whistling2:


----------



## NightGecko

Dean Cheetham said:


> Hehe i love seeing people after kimberleys :lol2:
> No one can get em :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


Paul P has a male Kimberly for sale at the moment : victory:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

NightGecko said:


> Paul P has a male Kimberly for sale at the moment : victory:


I can think of at least 1 single and a couple of pairs i could get my hands on at the moment


----------



## NightGecko

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> I can think of at least 1 single and a couple of pairs i could get my hands on at the moment


Want to point me to those pairs dude? I only know of one and at £2000 the pair I think I will pass :lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

NightGecko said:


> Want to point me to those pairs dude? I only know of one and at £2000 the pair I think I will pass :lol2:



Yup will do bud ill get his contact details the next time im in the shop : victory:


----------



## NightGecko

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Yup will do bud ill get his contact details the next time im in the shop : victory:


Cheers Shane please do. Found a pair and a trio in Europe but both are a bit too much at the moment. Might try and get a female out of the trio though :lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

NightGecko said:


> Cheers Shane please do. Found a pair and a trio in Europe but both are a bit too much at the moment. Might try and get a female out of the trio though :lol2:


I think he wants 1300 per pair : victory:


----------



## NightGecko

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> I think he wants 1300 per pair : victory:


Is this a shop selling them? Not too bad a price really but I can get a pair at 1000 elsewhere. Only need a girl really, adding a pair to make a reverse trio is just a worst case scenario really. I'll look around for a while, but I want a female by the end of this year be it with a male or not haha


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

NightGecko said:


> Is this a shop selling them? Not too bad a price really but I can get a pair at 1000 elsewhere. Only need a girl really, adding a pair to make a reverse trio is just a worst case scenario really. I'll look around for a while, but I want a female by the end of this year be it with a male or not haha



No its one of the chaps who breeds stuff/works/does odd jobs for the shop/


----------



## NightGecko

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> No its one of the chaps who breeds stuff/works/does odd jobs for the shop/


Fair enough, definately let me know if he will split a female and sell her his price :2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

NightGecko said:


> Fair enough, definately let me know if he will split a female and sell her his price :2thumb:


Will do bud :2thumb:


----------



## mrhoyo

I feel lucky I'm not already tied to looking for a particular sex. I'll happily take a pair or trio of unsexed hatchlings and pay a lower price 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## NightGecko

mrhoyo said:


> I feel lucky I'm not already tied to looking for a particular sex. I'll happily take a pair or trio of unsexed hatchlings and pay a lower price
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


Only reason I'm not doing it that way around is, say I spent £600 on a couple of hatchlings and raised them up. I've got a 50-50 chance of them both being males, which will then be hard to shift on. Even if I end up with a girl, or by a stroke of luck two, I've got 3 years of growing em on to do before they can be housed with the male. Either way around that means another setup... :devil:

Male Kim was bought as unsexed though wish he had turned out to be a girl. Been plenty of males on the market since I've been looking :bash:


----------



## mrhoyo

Both males would be more like 1/3 chance, you would have an equal chance of getting a pair or two females. 50/50 on each being male though.
3 years seems like a long time, most of the articles I've read suggest the usual 18 months, some even just a year before maturity.

Surely if you had a spare setup you could either have a more diverse gene pool if you had another male or grow on the hatchlings and sell any sexed at a premium to someone who needs a male?

I have 0.0.0 kims right now but plenty of space so if I ended up with two or more males I could either decide to keep two separate groups/pairs or move one on to partially fund a lady.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris18

mrhoyo said:


> Both males would be more like 1/3 chance, you would have an equal chance of getting a pair or two females. 50/50 on each being male though.
> 3 years seems like a long time, most of the articles I've read suggest the usual 18 months, some even just a year before maturity.
> 
> Surely if you had a spare setup you could either have a more diverse gene pool if you had another male or grow on the hatchlings and sell any sexed at a premium to someone who needs a male?
> 
> I have 0.0.0 kims right now but plenty of space so if I ended up with two or more males I could either decide to keep two separate groups/pairs or move one on to partially fund a lady.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


I agree with the whole gene pool thing
A lot of people these days are buying 0.0.3 groups of ackies, which are all related and hoping for 1.2.0 groups
This is mass inbreeding and isn't the best thing to do surely?
I've got a female and i'm looking for a male and a female, they will probably not be related so the gene pool of my babies will be a lot better than that of most people groups as the babies will only be related by the father and not both of their grand parents.
I think people need to be more aware of that.


----------



## mrhoyo

Realistically they're all inbred anyway due to the few animals imported from Australia. I like to think that by even just having mothers who are a couple of generations unrelated they're going to have less chance of genetic issues.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris18

mrhoyo said:


> Realistically they're all inbred anyway due to the few animals imported from Australia. I like to think that by even just having mothers who are a couple of generations unrelated they're going to have less chance of genetic issues.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


Yes I agree with they're bound to be related somewhere along the line, quite closely maybe but even having a few generations apart is a lot better as you've said.
I think more people need to do it as there is no way of obtaining fresh bloodines anymore so we need as much genetic diversity as possible and not for people breeding siblings otherwise we could be heading for problems fast.
It's becoming extremely common for people to just get 0.0.3 siblings, when breedings should not be supporting this.
In some cases it can't be help if we want the species to stay in the UK collections.


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> I agree with the whole gene pool thing
> A lot of people these days are buying 0.0.3 groups of ackies, which are all related and hoping for 1.2.0 groups
> This is mass inbreeding and isn't the best thing to do surely?
> I've got a female and i'm looking for a male and a female, they will probably not be related so the gene pool of my babies will be a lot better than that of most people groups as the babies will only be related by the father and not both of their grand parents.
> I think people need to be more aware of that.


As Mrhoyo said they are all related most likely so it doesn't matter if they are the same generation or 8 generations apart. And inbreeding really is not a problem. This is how specific local variants of species are created, and ultimately new species.


----------



## monitor mad

mrhoyo said:


> Both males would be more like 1/3 chance, you would have an equal chance of getting a pair or two females. 50/50 on each being male though.
> 3 years seems like a long time, most of the articles I've read suggest the usual 18 months, some even just a year before maturity.
> 
> Surely if you had a spare setup you could either have a more diverse gene pool if you had another male or grow on the hatchlings and sell any sexed at a premium to someone who needs a male?
> 
> I have 0.0.0 kims right now but plenty of space so if I ended up with two or more males I could either decide to keep two separate groups/pairs or move one on to partially fund a lady.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


 
Mrhoyo

iv been keeping up to speed with your threads on the monitor specific forum , good advice there from some top class keepers imo.


----------



## mrhoyo

Cheers Steve, there's still a lot of questions I need answering though. There doesn't really seem to be any proper care information on glauerti other than what I've been told over there.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## monitor mad

mrhoyo said:


> Cheers Steve, there's still a lot of questions I need answering though. There doesn't really seem to be any proper care information on glauerti other than what I've been told over there.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


"krusty" is the guy to ask there he has kept and bred kimms with a pretty high success rate , you wont go far wrong following his advice also "odatria nl" as well : victory:


----------



## mrhoyo

I'll see what he has to say, he really has had a lot of success with them.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## snakeskinshoes

*No imput of any use*

Just got my set up sorted for my 1st Ackie Im getting at Donny show!! So excited being reading and re-reading through this thread :lol2:


----------



## snakeskinshoes

*Ackie substrate and waste*

Hi all, Iv just set up my Ackies viv ( Dont get the Ackie till june ). Iv got 6" of substrate, so my question is.. How often do you sift through it all to get rid of the waste, Obviously you're not going to see it if they do it in thier burrows are you??


----------



## stevemusson

snakeskinshoes said:


> *No imput of any use*
> 
> Just got my set up sorted for my 1st Ackie Im getting at Donny show!! So excited being reading and re-reading through this thread :lol2:


 you won't be disappointed. they're one of my favourite lizards. hoping to get a couple of females there as i've had no luck here. may look at some other dwarf monitors too depending on how much time my little tegu take up cos i want to be able to enjoy all my current reptiles too : victory:


----------



## Chris18

snakeskinshoes said:


> Hi all, Iv just set up my Ackies viv ( Dont get the Ackie till june ). Iv got 6" of substrate, so my question is.. How often do you sift through it all to get rid of the waste, Obviously you're not going to see it if they do it in thier burrows are you??


They don't tend to poo in their burrows, i find mine will come out, eat, bask for a bit then poo which will be yesterdays food.
She'll poo in the same spot mostly everyday and it's usually on a rock so it's easy to spot.
If they poo'd in their burrows they'd be putting waste in their home and i think they're clever enough to know this and not do it : victory:
The poo is REALLY easy to smell, but i guess that's only when it's really fresh so you could smell it if they did it in their burrows and you're around and open the viv doors



stevemusson said:


> you won't be disappointed. they're one of my favourite lizards. hoping to get a couple of females there as i've had no luck here. may look at some other dwarf monitors too depending on how much time my little tegu take up cos i want to be able to enjoy all my current reptiles too : victory:


A lot of people are on the look out for ackies now, they're becoming a really sort after species.
They're increasing in price especially females and i'm sure at the shows people are going to be grabbing them so be fast
I'm hoping to get a trio at the kempton show though so i think i'm going to have to be on my toes and have quite a lot of money with me lol


----------



## Ian.g

got greeted by this at lunch time, two from my trio of ackies...looks like there may be a chance of babies this year :flrt:


----------



## mrhoyo

Ian.g said:


> got greeted by this at lunch time, two from my trio of ackies...looks like there may be a chance of babies this year :flrt:
> 
> image


Well done, now you can wait and see if the other fancies a bit of action too.


----------



## Ian.g

mrhoyo said:


> Well done, now you can wait and see if the other fancies a bit of action too.


Thanks  the wierd thing is it is the largest one that i thought was male that appears to be a female lol...the other one is smaller too...so i am wondering if maybe we have 2 males and one female...but time will tell.


----------



## Jennie_Dragon

Hi Ian, Is this the ones from us? So the biggest one turned out to be female?

Would have put money on that one being male, just goes to show you never can tell.



Ian.g said:


> Thanks  the wierd thing is it is the largest one that i thought was male that appears to be a female lol...the other one is smaller too...so i am wondering if maybe we have 2 males and one female...but time will tell.


----------



## Ian.g

Jennie_Dragon said:


> Hi Ian, Is this the ones from us? So the biggest one turned out to be female?
> 
> Would have put money on that one being male, just goes to show you never can tell.


 
Hiya, they are indeed the ones from you  and yeah i am as shocked as you are!...i thought it was just dominance mounting etc...but this looked like deffinate copulation! and they have been at it all day on and off so far :flrt:


----------



## mrhoyo

Can you put pictures of each of them up? Don't say which is which, I want to try sexing them. It's something I'm trying to practice, it might help me get a better deal on ackies in the future (if I can find some "unsexed" cheaply and could have a pop at sexing them I could save a fortune).


----------



## Chris18

Just a quick snap of my ackie, the flash on my camera is broke at the minute so can't get any really decent ones.


----------



## Ian.g

mrhoyo said:


> Can you put pictures of each of them up? Don't say which is which, I want to try sexing them. It's something I'm trying to practice, it might help me get a better deal on ackies in the future (if I can find some "unsexed" cheaply and could have a pop at sexing them I could save a fortune).


 
good luck! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mrhoyo

On picture 2 I'd have a guess at the one on the right being male, female in middle and probable female on the left.


----------



## Ian.g

mrhoyo said:


> On picture 2 I'd have a guess at the one on the right being male, female in middle and probable female on the left.


well the one in the middle (the largest) is what i believe to be deffinate female! the one on the right is i think the one that has been copulating with her today! and the other is very much un-known still...so thats spot on mate!...although these guys are around a year old, and anything under 9 months is 99.9% impossible to sex.....it really is a case of buying 3 or 4 babies and growing them on for a year and go from there....i wish i had done it that way from the start.


----------



## mrhoyo

Ian.g said:


> well the one in the middle (the largest) is what i believe to be deffinate female! the one on the right is i think the one that has been copulating with her today! and the other is very much un-known still...so thats spot on mate!...although these guys are around a year old, and anything under 9 months is 99.9% impossible to sex.....it really is a case of buying 3 or 4 babies and growing them on for a year and go from there....i wish i had done it that way from the start.


I think you may be in luck, the one on the left looks much more like the middle one than the one on the right.

Did you buy them all as subadults or something? 
It's a shame the group sex determination thing had absolutely no scientific basis, it would be lovely if you could guarantee the sexes by just getting 3 hatchlings.


----------



## Ian.g

mrhoyo said:


> I think you may be in luck, the one on the left looks much more like the middle one than the one on the right.
> 
> Did you buy them all as subadults or something?
> It's a shame the group sex determination thing had absolutely no scientific basis, it would be lovely if you could guarantee the sexes by just getting 3 hatchlings.


i bought them as they are now...11-12 months old...but the original keepers (Jennie-dragon) had them from tiny...and the group determination thing has proven to be very very reliable...usual out of 3 babies you will end up with at least one female, obviously not guaranteed 100% but it seems to be the way it has worked for 99% of ackie keepers i know of : victory:....plus you dont have the nightmare of trying to add two adult ackies together...as even male and female will fight extremely ferociously with eachother a lot of the time (if not raised from babies together) i found this out when i bought a female for my male...they almost tore eachother to shreds when they were first introduced! and the female CONSTANTLY harrassed my male...i decided to cut my losses and take her back, sell my male and do it the way i was told to by all the other ackie keepers.


----------



## Chris18

Ian.g said:


> i bought them as they are now...11-12 months old...but the original keepers (Jennie-dragon) had them from tiny...and the group determination thing has proven to be very very reliable...usual out of 3 babies you will end up with at least one female, obviously not guaranteed 100% but it seems to be the way it has worked for 99% of ackie keepers i know of : victory:....plus you dont have the nightmare of trying to add two adult ackies together...as even male and female will fight extremely ferociously with eachother a lot of the time (if not raised from babies together) i found this out when i bought a female for my male...they almost tore eachother to shreds when they were first introduced! and the female CONSTANTLY harrassed my male...i decided to cut my losses and take her back, sell my male and do it the way i was told to by all the other ackie keepers.


Wow, that's pretty bad news for me then, i hoped to introduce a trio to my single female.
I guess i'll have to have a permanent viv ready if something goes wrong then and just have a trio and a single female which seems pointless lol

I keep hearing a clicking noises from my female, it's like a fuzzing click, has anyone else heard this? is it something i should worry about?


----------



## Ian.g

oh and trust me....the two smaller ones look pretty much identical when seen together in the flesh lol...in fact the one displaying the male behaviour is the one that conforms more to the female "standard" than either of the other two. :lol2:...and the middle one in the pics looks a deffinate male when seen against the other two in the flesh...bigger bulkier head, thicker more muscular neck...and just larger in general...quite pronounced spurs also, and also feel firmer than the other two`s (mind you only ever so slightly)...it really is incredibly hard to sex these guys accurately, just by visual appearance...obviously people who have been keeping and breeding them for years may have a better idea, but there is no way anyone can 100% tell the sex of any ackie under 9 months old.


----------



## Tropic Exotics

kipperhughes said:


> heres mine possible the laziest ackie ever he either sleeping or hiding most time but still love him
> 
> Freckles
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> and his viv there a few logs in there now
> 
> image




loving that viv, proper urban beast theme going on, love it


----------



## NightGecko

Getting bored of all the ackie pics? Check these bad boys out :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: Just kidding of course :2thumb:



_Varanus auffenbergi_






































_Varanus glauerti_

_







_




















_Varanus tristis_




















_Varanus gilleni_


----------



## bumbleyjoe

NightGecko said:


> Getting bored of all the ackie pics? Check these bad boys out :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: Just kidding of course :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> _Varanus auffenbergi_
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> _Varanus glauerti_
> 
> _image_
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> _Varanus tristis_
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> _Varanus gilleni_
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Love the first couple of pics!!!


----------



## NightGecko

bumbleyjoe said:


> Love the first couple of pics!!!


Thanks Hal, they are dirty little buggers (soil covered that is, though I do hope they are breeding in there too!!) :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

Just some more pictures of the most common _Odatria

__













































Would love some of the more less kept odatria but i'm only a student so no chance :lol2:
_


----------



## mrhoyo

Me too, I want glauerti but student money plus part time wages makes it a lot of pennies on top of having my own house and car etc

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris18

mrhoyo said:


> Me too, I want glauerti but student money plus part time wages makes it a lot of pennies on top of having my own house and car etc
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


I can't even find a job, I just save my ema and should have a okish sum of money for the summer for the kempton show, but I still can't afford what i'd really love which is a tree monitor, any of the species, the way they move through the branches is just so awesome, and they're beautiful looking creatures.
I'm going to purchase another 3 ackies at the show though so should make things more interesting :lol2:
Hopefully my roach coleny will explode into life soon and i'll not longer have to save money aside for food.

I'm not fussed on kimberlys their colors are amazing, it's just their thin heads that don't do it for me


----------



## mrhoyo

No point buying more ackies if they're not what you want. You don't want to end up with a load of males either.

I like long necks on monitors, hence me liking glauerti.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris18

mrhoyo said:


> No point buying more ackies if they're not what you want. You don't want to end up with a load of males either.
> 
> I like long necks on monitors, hence me liking glauerti.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


Oh i do want more ackies, but i'd prefer to have the other species aswell
My ackie is lovely and keeps me entertained, so i'm looking forward to seeing a group interact rather than just a lone female.
I'll be buying adults so I'll make sure i get a 1.2.0 trio : victory:


----------



## mrhoyo

Have you organised this yet? I don't think you'll find many people wanting to sell a trio that they could breed themselves.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## chandelierman

mrhoyo said:


> No point buying more ackies if they're not what you want. You don't want to end up with a load of males either.
> 
> I like long necks on monitors, hence me liking glauerti.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


Did someone mention longneck :flrt:


----------



## mrhoyo

You depress me so much. Why aren't I richer?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris18

mrhoyo said:


> Have you organised this yet? I don't think you'll find many people wanting to sell a trio that they could breed themselves.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


Not yet, I don't even have the money yet, when i do i'll probably keep an eye on the classifieds so i hopefully reserve a few for someone to bring to the show.
If not i'll have to keep my fingers crossed for the show or just save the money till the right ad turns up and get them couriered to me.
Normally though the things turn up when you're least prepared and don't have the money for them at that time so you have to pass up great deals


----------



## mrhoyo

Chris18 said:


> Not yet, I don't even have the money yet, when i do i'll probably keep an eye on the classifieds so i hopefully reserve a few for someone to bring to the show.
> If not i'll have to keep my fingers crossed for the show or just save the money till the right ad turns up and get them couriered to me.
> Normally though the things turn up when you're least prepared and don't have the money for them at that time so you have to pass up great deals


That's definitely true, I've passed up some great order in the past because of money. Things like people having to get rid of all their reptiles and selling them cheap are what I usually miss, or free equipment.

Any tristis orientalis in this thread? They're another option before I get glauerti. I'd search but on tapatalk.


Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris18

mrhoyo said:


> Any tristis orientalis in this thread? They're another option before I get glauerti. I'd search but on tapatalk.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


Think that's the one nightgecko has he posted 2 photos of it back two pages : victory:
They're lovely monitors also, look like more colorful ackies


----------



## mrhoyo

You're right there.
I love all odatria species, especially the more arboreal ones.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris18

mrhoyo said:


> You're right there.
> I love all odatria species, especially the more arboreal ones.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


They're all amazing for sure.
People mostly get them because they can't fit a larger monitor such as a bosc etc but they're so much more than just an alternative.
They're varied and have their own personalities and are cheeky and amusing.
Ackies are becoming really popular now.
It's a shame that oz are so strict, they're keeping some lovely monitors there and restricting the numbers here making some species really expensive.


----------



## NightGecko

That is a nice Kimberly chandalierman : victory:

I was handling a friends adult ackie earlier it makes me miss my pair, they really are one of the best reptiles going despite becoming more and more common :2thumb:

Will definately be investing in some reds :whistling2:


----------



## chandelierman

NightGecko said:


> That is a nice Kimberly chandalierman : victory:
> 
> 
> He was/is a perfect specimen,i sold him to Dean last november,i can't have anymore reps untill i sort out a back up power supply ie a generator with ats switch :devil:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

NightGecko said:


> That is a nice Kimberly chandalierman : victory:
> 
> I was handling a friends adult ackie earlier it makes me miss my pair, they really are one of the best reptiles going despite becoming more and more common :2thumb:
> 
> Will definately be investing in some reds :whistling2:



O course theres always the personality diff between red and yellows reds being grumpier and unlike yellows a hell of a lot more likely to bite your bleeding fingers and not as tolerant towards handling : victory:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

mrhoyo said:


> You depress me so much. Why aren't I richer?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


Itll happen matey i was completely skint three years ago now im buying my own house :2thumb:


----------



## NightGecko

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> O course theres always the personality diff between red and yellows reds being grumpier and unlike yellows a hell of a lot more likely to bite your bleeding fingers and not as tolerant towards handling : victory:


Yup, I have considered keeping both just based on the fact the yellows are a bit more keeper-friendly, but I want to get the reds first just in case I end up running out of room for both. If I'm only going to have one, I want it to be the reds. That, and paying for my Kimberly, is the reason I let my first pair of yellows go in the first place. I think the true acanthurus acanthurus look stunning : victory:

The ackie I was holding earlier is called Steve and looks like a miniature Argus, maybe he's your wee Steves cousin or somthing :lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

NightGecko said:


> Yup, I have considered keeping both just based on the fact the yellows are a bit more keeper-friendly, but I want to get the reds first just in case I end up running out of room for both. If I'm only going to have one, I want it to be the reds. That, and paying for my Kimberly, is the reason I let my first pair of yellows go in the first place. I think the true acanthurus acanthurus look stunning : victory:
> 
> The ackie I was holding earlier is called Steve and looks like a miniature Argus, maybe he's your wee Steves cousin or somthing :lol2:



:lol2: class matey a minature Wee Steve now thatd be something to see i want him to be all grown up already hes awesome at his current size but therell be so much more of him when hes all grown up :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

I must admit ive thought about keeping reds but id much rather keep orientalis or kims or storrs or gilleni or caudlineatus or kings or posss all of them :whistling2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Chris18 said:


> Just some more pictures of the most common _Odatria
> 
> __image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Would love some of the more less kept odatria but i'm only a student so no chance :lol2:
> _



What a stunning ackie and if its not a girl im a monekys uncle :whistling2:


----------



## Chris18

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> What a stunning ackie and if its not a girl im a monekys uncle :whistling2:


Thanks a lot, she's showing some nice reds to her at the minute, she's pretty much always in shed though so not always showing it off lol it means she's growing fast though so i don't mind

Yeh i was told she was females a few months back when she was around 9 months, now she's about 12 months so still got some growing to do i believe

Hoping to pair her up and get some more females with her also but i've heard it doesn't go well introducing others later so i might have to have two separate groups if intros don't go well, or worst case, sell her so i can have a trio but doubt that will happen, I'll squeeze room in for two vivs somehow.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Chris18 said:


> Thanks a lot, she's showing some nice reds to her at the minute, she's pretty much always in shed though so not always showing it off lol it means she's growing fast though so i don't mind
> 
> Yeh i was told she was females a few months back when she was around 9 months, now she's about 12 months so still got some growing to do i believe
> 
> Hoping to pair her up and get some more females with her also but i've heard it doesn't go well introducing others later so i might have to have two separate groups if intros don't go well, or worst case, sell her so i can have a trio but doubt that will happen, I'll squeeze room in for two vivs somehow.


best way to introduce ackies have a complete reararange/clean out of the viv that way everythings completely new to both of them or at least it seems it and the old ackie is much less likely to be territorial : victory:


----------



## NightGecko

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> I must admit ive thought about keeping reds but id much rather keep orientalis or kims or storrs or gilleni or caudlineatus or kings or posss all of them :whistling2:


My thoughts exactly :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> best way to introduce ackies have a complete reararange/clean out of the viv that way everythings completely new to both of them or at least it seems it and the old ackie is much less likely to be territorial : victory:


Well i'm hoping to have a 5x3x3 built by july and will probably wait till after the kempton show to put anything in there, i'll toss (not literally) them all in to the new viv so it's completely all new and they'll have a lot of space to get out of the way.
I was thinking there is probably going to be a few scraps to make a hierarchy, they'll stay away from each other for a while and then all should calm down.
The important part i think though is telling the difference between showing dominance and actual fighting to inflict serious damage.
I just hope luck is on my side, a qaud of ackie in a 5x3x3 will be a pretty cool display : victory:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Might as well bump this with the same pic's as on the M&T thread,
Mainly for an update for chandelierman 
Here he is mate, stunning as ever! :2thumb:
Male: Billy









































Female:Cindell

























Ackies: Ronnie + Reggie
Ronnie:









Reggie:


----------



## chandelierman

Dean Cheetham said:


> Might as well bump this with the same pic's as on the M&T thread,
> Mainly for an update for chandelierman
> Here he is mate, stunning as ever! :2thumb:
> Male: Billy
> image
> image
> image
> 
> He is looking good,he is one of the most perfect specimens i've seen,has he grown much? it is hard to tell from the pics.


----------



## mrhoyo

Dean Cheetham said:


> Might as well bump this with the same pic's as on the M&T thread,
> Mainly for an update for chandelierman
> Here he is mate, stunning as ever! :2thumb:
> Male: Billy
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Female:Cindell
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Ackies: Ronnie + Reggie
> Ronnie:
> image
> 
> Reggie:
> image




Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Barlow

I just dug up 12 ackie eggs. 12!!!!


----------



## rex636

Congrats mate just the long wait now


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> Just some more pictures of the most common _Odatria
> 
> __image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Would love some of the more less kept odatria but i'm only a student so no chance :lol2:
> _


Great photos!
Stunning dwarfie! :mf_dribble:

What substrate is that? : victory:


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> Great photos!
> Stunning dwarfie! :mf_dribble:
> 
> What substrate is that? : victory:



Thanks, it's eco eatth/play sand mix
I need to refresh it soon though


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> Thanks, it's eco eatth/play sand mix
> I need to refresh it soon though


Oh, is it? I've been meaning to buy some of that for a while now! I may have to pick some up when I next go to a rep shop. : victory:


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> Oh, is it? I've been meaning to buy some of that for a while now! I may have to pick some up when I next go to a rep shop. : victory:


You're probably better off going to B&Q or something and getting topsoil and play sand, it's a lot cheaper and especially in the amounts you need to buy to fill a 4x2x2 : victory:
It holds burrows really well when damp though so def worth getting


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> You're probably better off going to B&Q or something and getting topsoil and play sand, it's a lot cheaper and especially in the amounts you need to buy to fill a 4x2x2 : victory:
> It holds burrows really well when damp though so def worth getting


I already use topsoil and playsand, I just fancy a change. Haha.


----------



## kipperhughes

wow my bad every one ive totally neglected this site specially this thread :blush:

any one hopefully i shall be forgiven with some pics of my girl, freckles who has suddens grow massive! looked at pic when i first got her and amazed how quickly she has filled out and how long she has got. Decided that i would change up her viv today as was looking old and boring decor wise so had a move round any way enjoy :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Chris18

kipperhughes said:


> wow my bad every one ive totally neglected this site specially this thread :blush:
> 
> any one hopefully i shall be forgiven with some pics of my girl, freckles who has suddens grow massive! looked at pic when i first got her and amazed how quickly she has filled out and how long she has got. Decided that i would change up her viv today as was looking old and boring decor wise so had a move round any way enjoy :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image



Lovley photos, ours looks about the same size :2thumb:


I've just got mine out and brought it down to the living room to let it have a wander, it froze like a statue and refused to move for 10 minutes but then started having a wander like its old active self, then it climbed up on the fireplace and i was like oh crap as there is small gaps underneath the bit where the ignition switch is, now she's jammed there and I can't get her out, tried gently pulling the tail but she tense, lifts it up and jams her self in, the tail was built for this purpose and it certainly works, i guess it's just a waiting game now until she comes out, she's in no danger at all though so don't worry : victory: :devil:
I'm on my laptop sitting here waiting for her to come out, it passes the time, i have a feeling i'm going to be here a while.
The best part is my mum has a soon to be cleaner coming round soon and i'm sure she'd be kinda scared of taking on the job if the first thing she sees when walking through the door is a monitor stuck in the fireplace!


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Chris18 said:


> Lovley photos, ours looks about the same size :2thumb:
> 
> 
> I've just got mine out and brought it down to the living room to let it have a wander, it froze like a statue and refused to move for 10 minutes but then started having a wander like its old active self, then it climbed up on the fireplace and i was like oh crap as there is small gaps underneath the bit where the ignition switch is, now she's jammed there and I can't get her out, tried gently pulling the tail but she tense, lifts it up and jams her self in, the tail was built for this purpose and it certainly works, i guess it's just a waiting game now until she comes out, she's in no danger at all though so don't worry : victory: :devil:
> I'm on my laptop sitting here waiting for her to come out, it passes the time, i have a feeling i'm going to be here a while.
> The best part is my mum has a soon to be cleaner coming round soon and i'm sure she'd be kinda scared of taking on the job if the first thing she sees when walking through the door is a monitor stuck in the fireplace!


Take the fire apart : victory:


----------



## Chris18

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Take the fire apart : victory:


I'm DIY disabled lol and my mum would kill me, i'd tempt her out with food if she hadn't just been fed :bash:
I'll just be patient and if there's no luck i'll get my brother to help me take it apart when he gets home


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Chris18 said:


> I'm DIY disabled lol and my mum would kill me, i'd tempt her out with food if she hadn't just been fed :bash:
> I'll just be patient and if there's no luck i'll get my brother to help me take it apart when he gets home



Its a no brainer for me bud : victory: Lizard vs fire.


----------



## Chris18

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Its a no brainer for me bud : victory: Lizard vs fire.


I've taken all the bits that i can apart, but there's still pipes that are there (for the gas) that can't be taken out and she's using that tail and wedges her body so tight. i've poked her to try get her to reverse out which she has slightly but the tail is so firmly stuck.
She's now actually hissing at me (never heard of an ackie hissing before) and puffing up.
I'll keep trying but this has definitely undone any taming i've done and also taught me a valuable lesson :bash:


----------



## Chris18

Here's the rebel herself.
Clearly stressed (eyes closed and hissing/puffing)
Just wish I could get the poor thing back in its viv


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Chris18 said:


> I've taken all the bits that i can apart, but there's still pipes that are there (for the gas) that can't be taken out and she's using that tail and wedges her body so tight. i've poked her to try get her to reverse out which she has slightly but the tail is so firmly stuck.
> She's now actually hissing at me (never heard of an ackie hissing before) and puffing up.
> I'll keep trying but this has definitely undone any taming i've done and also taught me a valuable lesson :bash:



its an ackie mate give her till tomorrow and shell be fine.


----------



## Chris18

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> its an ackie mate give her till tomorrow and shell be fine.


Haha i wish that was the case, When i give her baths (rarely because of how she reacts) She'll hide for like 3 days and won't come near me then i have to gain her trust again, usually takes about 2 weeks for her to come out the viv with me again :lol2:


----------



## Chris18

Got her back, managed to forcefully bend the pipe while pulling on the base of her tail (strongest part so the safest to pull imo) and managed to get her tail unwedged. and the rest came free, didn't get any bites luckily :lol2:
Back in the viv now, on the basking rock but hasn't moved, probably from shock.
It just goes to show, once you've blocked all the holes, there is always one more that you can't see :whip:
Really hope she or I haven't damaged her tail or insides as she was hissing but squeaks were also coming out, maybe from the dust.
My mum was not pleased and said that i'm lucky she's not making the reptiles vacate the house.
She had a cleaner coming which is why she was so angry about it, i got it out just as the women knocked on the door, phew!

Edit: she actually seems fine now mood wise, she let me stroke her and when i put a cupped hand next to her she shoved her head under for a peek, she does that a lot, very curios of what i'm 'hiding' under my hand. I usually hide a mealworm under there, i used this as one of my taming attempts and it has seemed to work and continue, she did nip me earlier instead of getting the mealworm lol!
i'm glad she isn't sulking and glad she's out safe and sound.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Chris18 said:


> Got her back, managed to forcefully bend the pipe while pulling on the base of her tail (strongest part so the safest to pull imo) and managed to get her tail unwedged. and the rest came free, didn't get any bites luckily :lol2:
> Back in the viv now, on the basking rock but hasn't moved, probably from shock.
> It just goes to show, once you've blocked all the holes, there is always one more that you can't see :whip:
> Really hope she or I haven't damaged her tail or insides as she was hissing but squeaks were also coming out, maybe from the dust.
> My mum was not pleased and said that i'm lucky she's not making the reptiles vacate the house.
> She had a cleaner coming which is why she was so angry about it, i got it out just as the women knocked on the door, phew!
> 
> Edit: she actually seems fine now mood wise, she let me stroke her and when i put a cupped hand next to her she shoved her head under for a peek, she does that a lot, very curios of what i'm 'hiding' under my hand. I usually hide a mealworm under there, i used this as one of my taming attempts and it has seemed to work and continue, she did nip me earlier instead of getting the mealworm lol!
> i'm glad she isn't sulking and glad she's out safe and sound.


Well done mate :2thumb:glad to see im not the only 1 to nearly lose a lizard this week :whistling2:


----------



## Chris18

Dean Cheetham said:


> Well done mate :2thumb:glad to see im not the only 1 to nearly lose a lizard this week :whistling2:


Thanks, it was very stressful, i really didnt want to force her out incase i hurt her but there wasn't another way.
I currently have a crestie on the lose aswell which seems to have evaporated :devil: i probably seem like a reptile losing imbecile now :lol2:
I have a feeling she's gone up the loft so i put mealies and a bit of water up there every night hoping she'll atleast eat something so i know she's there and alive lol
It's definetly worse losing them and not knowing where the hell they've gotten too than knowing where they are, they're just being stubborn lol
Glad you found the bosc, they have tiny ones in the reptile shop by me, they're to die for but no room in my house for an 8x4x4 enclosure 
They were attacking crickets while i was in there, it was hard to walk away.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Chris18 said:


> Thanks, it was very stressful, i really didnt want to force her out incase i hurt her but there wasn't another way.
> I currently have a crestie on the lose aswell which seems to have evaporated :devil: i probably seem like a reptile losing imbecile now :lol2:
> I have a feeling she's gone up the loft so i put mealies and a bit of water up there every night hoping she'll atleast eat something so i know she's there and alive lol
> It's definetly worse losing them and not knowing where the hell they've gotten too than knowing where they are, they're just being stubborn lol
> Glad you found the bosc, they have tiny ones in the reptile shop by me, they're to die for but no room in my house for an 8x4x4 enclosure
> They were attacking crickets while i was in there, it was hard to walk away.


 
I have to agree, i was ripping my hair out trying to find him, racking my brains wondering if i was stupid enough to leave a door open or something! 
Haha yeh watching mine eat 2 locusts in my hand on the way home, was awesome to watch :lol2:
Cant wait for him to get bigger :2thumb:
Hes back to stomping round the viv trying to find an escape route!
How long has your crestie been missing mate?


----------



## Chris18

Dean Cheetham said:


> I have to agree, i was ripping my hair out trying to find him, racking my brains wondering if i was stupid enough to leave a door open or something!
> Haha yeh watching mine eat 2 locusts in my hand on the way home, was awesome to watch :lol2:
> Cant wait for him to get bigger :2thumb:
> Hes back to stomping round the viv trying to find an escape route!
> How long has your crestie been missing mate?


They are too cute, i wish they stayed ackie sized, they had one about the same size as my ackie in there before (juvi) and it was so cute lol they're a lot more chunky which is why i like them :lol2:
They sure do walk with attitude which i love aswell lol even ackies kind of have attitude when they stomp around and they're only small lol
I love having babies and seeing them grow, but it's also a painful process as you like them to be big at the same time :lol2: you don't realize how much they grow though untill you put a picture side by side.
Been missing two weeks now  she was my first aswell and my favorite, i'm still hopeful that one day she'll jump on my mums face in the night lol!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Chris18 said:


> They are too cute, i wish they stayed ackie sized, they had one about the same size as my ackie in there before (juvi) and it was so cute lol they're a lot more chunky which is why i like them :lol2:
> They sure do walk with attitude which i love aswell lol even ackies kind of have attitude when they stomp around and they're only small lol
> I love having babies and seeing them grow, but it's also a painful process as you like them to be big at the same time :lol2: you don't realize how much they grow though untill you put a picture side by side.
> Been missing two weeks now  she was my first aswell and my favorite, *i'm still hopeful that one day she'll jump on my mums face in the night lol*!


Now that would be comical but i doubt she would be best pleased by the sounds of it :lol2: hopefully she will turn up eventually bud, keeping up strong hopes always helps i found!

I was looking at getting a juvi but i thought a head. if i get a baby it will give me time to plan and build a viv for him : victory:
We used to have 1 in the rep shop i worked in called big mac, was the tamest thing ever! used to walk round all day with him in my arms. he was such a character and a great attraction to customers


----------



## kipperhughes

glad you both found your reps hopefully the crestie will appear soon tho bud. I was in hospital all last month so my mum had to look after my ackie and she left the viv door open a bit and she had escaped luckily she was under the viv having a nap lol just wish my ackie was tame as would mean could let her wonder round my room as atm she still not that fond of me she hisses if i pick her up and wont actively come to me which is a shame


----------



## Chris18

Thanks both, i'll continue looking forever if i have too!

Shame about your ackie not being tame, i tamed mine by sitting outside the viv for sometimes 5 hours a day, even if i was just playing on my ps3, she'd even come up to the glass and watch the tv lol!
Another thing i did was share her basking site, i used to place my hand next to her, sometimes she'd nudge my hand and then force her head under it to have a look what was there. food is also a really good weapon.
I've not heard of ackies hissing before especially just because of someone picking them up, mine hissed at me while i was trying to get it out and when i first heard it i was really shocked lol! it appears they can have the attitude of a nile when they want


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Chris18 said:


> Thanks both, i'll continue looking forever if i have too!
> 
> Shame about your ackie not being tame, i tamed mine by sitting outside the viv for sometimes 5 hours a day, even if i was just playing on my ps3, she'd even come up to the glass and watch the tv lol!
> Another thing i did was share her basking site, i used to place my hand next to her, sometimes she'd nudge my hand and then force her head under it to have a look what was there. food is also a really good weapon.
> I've not heard of ackies hissing before especially just because of someone picking them up, mine hissed at me while i was trying to get it out and when i first heard it i was really shocked lol! it appears they can have the attitude of a nile when they want


Many ways of taming ackies, but i agree food is the key to their heart!
I found if i just let them have a wonder onto my shoulders they feel more calm and dont think you are constantly trying to grab at them! mine are both puppy dog tame now, love having them out! even more so then the kimbo's :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

Found a nice big brick in the woods while walking home so though i'd change around the ackies viv and up turn all the substrate so it's fresher so here's some pictures : victory:










Raised the basking spot on the brick I found for higher temps, it's slanted so the temps will lower slightly the further back she basks :2thumb:










Her 'natural' hide, just a slate tile leaning on a stone then filled in with the substrate so she can dig her own hole










And the little monster on the basking spot 










Not the best setup but it's fine for her, I'm going to buy some cork bark tubes at one of the shows for her to climb around in.
I'm hoping to upgrade to a 5x2.5x2.5 soon though or maybe even make a 5x2.5x2.5 stack with 4 vivs, when I get a trio they'll be housed in one and if they dont get along they can be seperated and then the hatchlings will be in the other 2/3 : victory:
Think i'll have to include a viv background aswell with a rock theme and multiple ledges on one side to ask as a retes stack on the wall as they'll be at different levels and then another basking spot similar to the one i have right now

Do you think my ackie is a good size/weight?
The basking slate tile is about 1x1 so i'm guessing she's about a foot and a couple of inches from nose to tip of the tail
will she grow anymore? i'm under the impression that they keep growing till about 18months?


----------



## stevemusson

Chris18 said:


> Found a nice big brick in the woods while walking home so though i'd change around the ackies viv and up turn all the substrate so it's fresher so here's some pictures : victory:
> 
> image
> 
> Raised the basking spot on the brick I found for higher temps, it's slanted so the temps will lower slightly the further back she basks :2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> Her 'natural' hide, just a slate tile leaning on a stone then filled in with the substrate so she can dig her own hole
> 
> image
> 
> And the little monster on the basking spot
> 
> image
> 
> Not the best setup but it's fine for her, I'm going to buy some cork bark tubes at one of the shows for her to climb around in.
> I'm hoping to upgrade to a 5x2.5x2.5 soon though or maybe even make a 5x2.5x2.5 stack with 4 vivs, when I get a trio they'll be housed in one and if they dont get along they can be seperated and then the hatchlings will be in the other 2/3 : victory:
> Think i'll have to include a viv background aswell with a rock theme and multiple ledges on one side to ask as a retes stack on the wall as they'll be at different levels and then another basking spot similar to the one i have right now
> 
> Do you think my ackie is a good size/weight?
> The basking slate tile is about 1x1 so i'm guessing she's about a foot and a couple of inches from nose to tip of the tail
> will she grow anymore? i'm under the impression that they keep growing till about 18months?


Needs more depth of substrate mate. Mine only has 6 inches ATM but I'm building the tegu's first 1 with room for a foot of substrate so he can go in there when it outgrows it in a few months. Mine loves digging pointlessly all the time and the 2 or so inches your viv suggests is no good for them :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

stevemusson said:


> Needs more depth of substrate mate. Mine only has 6 inches ATM but I'm building the tegu's first 1 with room for a foot of substrate so he can go in there when it outgrows it in a few months. Mine loves digging pointlessly all the time and the 2 or so inches your viv suggests is no good for them :2thumb:


There's not alot more I could do, you can see it gets deeper nearer the back, if i get anymore then it'll flow over the sides. She's been like that for over 6 months and is fine, she'll dig every now and then but that's normally to make somewhere to hide, which she can do perfectly well.
I'm going to be building a new viv soon with atleast 6 inches of substrate so should be fine : victory:


----------



## Whosthedaddy

stevemusson said:


> Needs more depth of substrate mate. Mine only has 6 inches ATM but I'm building the tegu's first 1 with room for a foot of substrate so he can go in there when it outgrows it in a few months. Mine loves digging pointlessly all the time and the 2 or so inches your viv suggests is no good for them :2thumb:


Instead of a deep substrate all over, just pile it up in the corners or a mound in the middle.


----------



## stevemusson

Whosthedaddy said:


> Instead of a deep substrate all over, just pile it up in the corners or a mound in the middle.


Was gonna suggest a "washing up" bowl down 1 end for her to dig in (or if you've only got a female, sell her to me if she's Veranus Acanthurus Brychyanus hehe!!) Seriously dude they love digging for no reason, my male sleeps in a repti cave but spends hours burrowing for no apparent reason


----------



## Chris18

stevemusson said:


> Was gonna suggest a "washing up" bowl down 1 end for her to dig in (or if you've only got a female, sell her to me if she's Veranus Acanthurus Brychyanus hehe!!) Seriously dude they love digging for no reason, my male sleeps in a repti cave but spends hours burrowing for no apparent reason


I had a cat litter try, 2footx1footx5inches large and she did not use it atall.
She digs pointlessly sometimes but it's normally just a tiny dig and she never reaches the bottom, it's deeper than it looks, especially at the back
And I wouldn't sell her for the world 
I'm looking for a trio, females prices seem to be shooting up though so i best be quick :devil:


----------



## stevemusson

Chris18 said:


> I had a cat litter try, 2footx1footx5inches large and she did not use it atall.
> She digs pointlessly sometimes but it's normally just a tiny dig and she never reaches the bottom, it's deeper than it looks, especially at the back
> And I wouldn't sell her for the world
> I'm looking for a trio, females prices seem to be shooting up though so i best be quick :devil:


Yeah, pics are often misleading with depth etc. Tell me about female prices! Might have to bite the bullet and spend a fortune at donny for them lol. Wouldn't sell my male for the universe either mate! They're 1 of my favourite reptiles of all! Haha


----------



## Chris18

stevemusson said:


> Yeah, pics are often misleading with depth etc. Tell me about female prices! Might have to bite the bullet and spend a fortune at donny for them lol. Wouldn't sell my male for the universe either mate! They're 1 of my favourite reptiles of all! Haha


Hoping to pick a trio up at the shows myself, will reserve if it's atall possible, will probably have to get there quick, they're really rising in popularity but you can see why, much better than beardies.
Females are going for around £160 these days :gasp:
I was looking to pay around £300 maybe a bit more for a trio but it doesn't look likely in this day and age :lol2:


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Sold my 1.1 for £100 late last year.


----------



## Chris18

Whosthedaddy said:


> Sold my 1.1 for £100 late last year.


Jesus, you'd probably get close to 200+ now.
I think it'll be better to reserve on here and then meet people at shows to pick up, more people need to get breeding these to stop the prices skyrocketing!
It's good for the current breeders who keep their youngsters till a sex-able age though


----------



## Tony31

*Ackie pics*

Few pics of the adults taken today. Both in shed at the moment so not looking their best.


----------



## Chris18

Tony31 said:


> Few pics of the adults taken today. Both in shed at the moment so not looking their best.


Love the second picture!
I can't wait for mine to get fully grown, even though she's female so won't get so chunky
Hoping to get a quad or trio set up though :mf_dribble:
What ratio do you have? i'm guessing 1 male to x amount of females
chris


----------



## Tony31

The ackies in the pictures are in a viv on a 1:1 ratio. The two other juveniles are on their own in seperate vivariums. I will be adding more females this year one way or another even if its from my own eggs.


----------



## Chris18

Tony31 said:


> The ackies in the pictures are in a viv on a 1:1 ratio. The two other juveniles are on their own in seperate vivariums. I will be adding more females this year one way or another even if its from my own eggs.


Females are becoming pretty rare and expensive these days, hoping to reserve some to pick up at the shows as I know they'll be bought up fast from the actual tables without reservation.
Hoping to get a deal on a 1.2 trio and add them to my soon to be build 5lx2.5dx2h vivarium with a rock background, hopefully they'll love it and make me lots of lovley eggs :mf_dribble:
Have you had any hatch yet, what do you keep them in till sale (if you sell them) as I'd be interested, i'm thinking of building a stack as i know plastic tubs would melt under the very high temps these monitors needs
cheers
chrris


----------



## Tony31

The eggs are due to hatch at the end of May but once they are out of the shell and absorbed all the yolk sac they will be treated almost the same as the adults on a smaller scale. (3 x 1 1/2 x 1 1/2 viv to start)


----------



## Chris18

Tony31 said:


> The eggs are due to hatch at the end of May but once they are out of the shell and absorbed all the yolk sac they will be treated almost the same as the adults on a smaller scale. (3 x 1 1/2 x 1 1/2 viv to start)


Thanks, i know i had mine from 4 months and she did fine in a 4x2x2 with no troubles catching live prety.
I'll probably build a couple of 3x2x2s for hatchlings then, that way they can live in there for a good months before they either sell or i decide to keep them.
How many do you intend on putting in each viv as I know they're known for nipping tails and toes etc, sorry for all the questions i just want to do my research before I get anything that might produce eggs : victory:


----------



## Tony31

The amount per viv is dependent on how much time you can give them and how long you intend to keep them. To start i would put them all in the same viv unless it was a massive clutch. The aggression towards cage mates is different from one group to the next. My juveniles were kept together for nearly 8 months with no problems at all until the dominant one decided it was time kick the :censor: out of the smaller one. But that said there are people on here with large groups of adults all kept together with no problems.


----------



## bazza5938

My three together, with two fighting over a roach in the back, I really must clean the glass ...


----------



## Chris18

Let my ackie have a run round my room today as i've cleaned and moved it around so it's safe, she seems to love it and returns to her viv every 5 minutes to bask then returns to exploring :lol2:
It isn't hot enough here yet to let her outside but she'll be going outside at some point this summer.

here she is coming out from under my bed


----------



## Barlow

2 weeks after a clutch of 12 and my females massive again. She came up from oviposition looking really thin but has obviously cycled again and for the last couple of days the pair have been copulating again. More eggs in 20 days me thinks!!

















And a close up of the stud lol


----------



## camo

Does anyone no any breeders for kimberly rock monitors??


----------



## Barlow

camo said:


> Does anyone no any breeders for kimberly rock monitors??


Few and far between mate. I'm looking to purchase a few hatchlings later this year and I'm struggling. Hamm show is your best bet. About 300 quid apiece though.


----------



## chandelierman

camo said:


> Does anyone no any breeders for kimberly rock monitors??


Try Paul P on here,there are a few breeders about,some in Norwich and Bromley


----------



## camo

unfortionatly i would absoloutly love one or two but i wouldn't be able to go to hamm as i can't get it off work so im looking for other ways possibly breeders closer to home


----------



## chandelierman

camo said:


> unfortionatly i would absoloutly love one or two but i wouldn't be able to go to hamm as i can't get it off work so im looking for other ways possibly breeders closer to home


OR try coldblooded in Rainham


----------



## camo

chandelierman said:


> OR try coldblooded in Rainham


yea have been in there recently dude, i suppose it's a bit early yet im just trying to find out if there are breeders about maybe even locally. : victory:


----------



## mrhoyo

camo said:


> Does anyone no any breeders for kimberly rock monitors??


If you find any, let me know


Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Paul P breeds them I believe.


----------



## mrhoyo

Whosthedaddy said:


> Paul P breeds them I believe.


Is he the guy who has lizards of oz? I was going to make him an offer for the male he was selling but it went 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian.g

Just found my first ackie egg...looks good although rather deflated, shoved it in the bator anyway, you never know eh lol.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

mrhoyo said:


> Is he the guy who has lizards of oz? I was going to make him an offer for the male he was selling but it went
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


 
Yes he is buddy :2thumb:
Hopefully now my female Kimbo is better, she will be nice enough to produce some eggs for me


----------



## mrhoyo

Dean Cheetham said:


> Yes he is buddy :2thumb:
> Hopefully now my female Kimbo is better, she will be nice enough to produce some eggs for me


Awesome, I'll have my fingers crossed:2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

mrhoyo said:


> Awesome, I'll have my fingers crossed:2thumb:


 
Me too mate :lol2:
Ive been contemplating growing on some young as well in hope of getting another female.


----------



## camo

Dean Cheetham said:


> Yes he is buddy :2thumb:
> Hopefully now my female Kimbo is better, she will be nice enough to produce some eggs for me


yea fingers crossed dude


----------



## Dean Cheetham

camo said:


> yea fingers crossed dude


 
Ta mate : victory:


----------



## Barlow

Page 11. Come on guys. How about some tristis pics Night Gecko??


----------



## Matt1988

Hi guys,
I'm thinking about getting a lizard next month and think Ackies are really cool. But i was wondering just how tame are they. Ideally i'd like something that i can handle quite a bit so something that doesnt mind or even likes being handled is a must. At the moment i think it's a toss up between an Ackie and a Beardie. 
What do you guys think?


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Matt1988 said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm thinking about getting a lizard next month and think Ackies are really cool. But i was wondering just how tame are they. Ideally i'd like something that i can handle quite a bit so something that doesnt mind or even likes being handled is a must. At the moment i think it's a toss up between an Ackie and a Beardie.
> What do you guys think?


Ackies are brilliant little monitors! 
They can get really tame.
If you want a lizard that will happily sit in your arms for longer than five minutes, then I would recommend a beardie. Ackie's tolerate being handled, but I've found that after about 3-5mins of being handled, they decide to go and do something else. :devil::lol2:

: victory:


----------



## stevemusson

Matt1988 said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm thinking about getting a lizard next month and think Ackies are really cool. But i was wondering just how tame are they. Ideally i'd like something that i can handle quite a bit so something that doesnt mind or even likes being handled is a must. At the moment i think it's a toss up between an Ackie and a Beardie.
> What do you guys think?


Ackies are awesome but don't really like being handled. If you want one you can handle a lot then you can't get better than a beardie. Mine passed away after 11 years last week  my ackie is awesome and doesn't bite but runs back in the viv at the first opportunity. Hope that helps mate :2thumb:


----------



## Matt1988

Cheers for the quick response guys. Both replies are helpful. After a look at a couple of vids on youtube of Ackies i'm fairly sure i want one. But i'm still temped by the Beardie since they seem to like being handled. 
Might be a case of buying both....:whistling2: 
They both seem to have pretty similar housing and caring requirements and Vivs stack!


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Matt1988 said:


> Cheers for the quick response guys. Both replies are helpful. After a look at a couple of vids on youtube of Ackies i'm fairly sure i want one. But i'm still temped by the Beardie since they seem to like being handled.
> Might be a case of buying both....:whistling2:
> They both seem to have pretty similar housing and caring requirements and Vivs stack!


That's one way of deciding! :lol2:


----------



## NightGecko

Barlow said:


> Page 11. Come on guys. How about some tristis pics Night Gecko??


Sorry haven't been following this thread. Female is laying for me right now, will get some pics of the eggs and parents once she is done : victory:


----------



## mrhoyo

NightGecko said:


> Sorry haven't been following this thread. Female is laying for me right now, will get some pics of the eggs and parents once she is done : victory:


Well done, I look forward to hatchlings

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Barlow

NightGecko said:


> Sorry haven't been following this thread. Female is laying for me right now, will get some pics of the eggs and parents once she is done : victory:


Congrats mate. Hope they go full term for you. My 12 ackie eggs are 4 weeks in and still looking strong. How are the roughie eggs doing?


----------



## NightGecko

Barlow said:


> Congrats mate. Hope they go full term for you. My 12 ackie eggs are 4 weeks in and still looking strong. How are the roughie eggs doing?


Roughneck eggs are still cooking, don't look 100% healthy but holding their shape well so still got all the fingers crossed : victory:


----------



## NightGecko

New V. gilleni setup in a 4x2x2.


----------



## stevemusson

NightGecko said:


> New V. gilleni setup in a 4x2x2.
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 i know i said it on the m&t thread but, i love these :lol2:


----------



## NightGecko

stevemusson said:


> i know i said it on the m&t thread but, i love these :lol2:


The female is super cute, almost Caudo in size compared to the male (another species I aim to add to the collection this year) :2thumb:


----------



## stevemusson

NightGecko said:


> The female is super cute, almost Caudo in size compared to the male (another species I aim to add to the collection this year) :2thumb:


are they out a lot and active like akies? or do they hide a lot? they're one of the nicest looking animals i've seen. i've been reading about them a lot and watching them on youtube lol. i really wanna see them in the flesh before i get any though. may have to wait until donny


----------



## Barlow

stevemusson said:


> are they out a lot and active like akies? or do they hide a lot? they're one of the nicest looking animals i've seen. i've been reading about them a lot and watching them on youtube lol. i really wanna see them in the flesh before i get any though. may have to wait until donny


 
You've probably got more chance of seeing a Dodo at donny mate:lol2:


----------



## NightGecko

stevemusson said:


> are they out a lot and active like akies? or do they hide a lot? they're one of the nicest looking animals i've seen. i've been reading about them a lot and watching them on youtube lol. i really wanna see them in the flesh before i get any though. may have to wait until donny


Your more than welcome to come see mine some time mate.

They are quite active, or at least they don't mind sitting around in clear sight. I see more of them than I do the tristis, but the one I see most of is my Kimberly.


----------



## stevemusson

Barlow said:


> You've probably got more chance of seeing a Dodo at donny mate:lol2:


 knew i was being optimistic. when i looked on here it appears they come up about once a year:lol2: tbh it will be my first reptile show so i don't know what to expect.


----------



## NightGecko

stevemusson said:


> knew i was being optimistic. when i looked on here it appears they come up about once a year:lol2: tbh it will be my first reptile show so i don't know what to expect.


What to expect; leopard geckos, corn snakes, royal morphs, more leopard geckos, more corn snakes, more royal morps, even more leopard geckos. Bearded dragons. Leopard geckos. Annoying hussle and bussle, leopard geckos. The odd nice animal. Leopard geckos, corn snakes...

You get the gist of it : victory:


----------



## stevemusson

NightGecko said:


> Your more than welcome to come see mine some time mate.
> 
> They are quite active, or at least they don't mind sitting around in clear sight. I see more of them than I do the tristis, but the one I see most of is my Kimberly.


 cheers mate. may have to arrange a visit after the bank holiday madness i'm expecting at work (i'm working 3 saturdays in a row) will pm you to arrange something :notworthy:


----------



## stevemusson

NightGecko said:


> What to expect; leopard geckos, corn snakes, royal morphs, more leopard geckos, more corn snakes, more royal morps, even more leopard geckos. Bearded dragons. Leopard geckos. Annoying hussle and bussle, leopard geckos. The odd nice animal. Leopard geckos, corn snakes...
> 
> You get the gist of it : victory:


 lol. i've heard most shows are all anoles and stick insects :lol2:


----------



## NightGecko

Barlow said:


> You've probably got more chance of seeing a Dodo at donny mate:lol2:


Hey fella, are your Auffenbergi looking like a pair or you still unsure? I'm pretty sure I have a pair now, will be gutted if I had two males as the last ones I had were adult males as well.

You got any photos of them in your hand so you can see the size of em? Will get some up of mine, they are packing on the size nowadays demolish bugs like there's no tomorrow :2thumb:


----------



## NightGecko

stevemusson said:


> cheers mate. may have to arrange a visit after the bank holiday madness i'm expecting at work (i'm working 3 saturdays in a row) will pm you to arrange something :notworthy:


No worries, I've had a few folks down from Nothampton when I was breeding certain gecko species and I've been up there a few times too so it's not much of a journey really, I live literally just off Junction 12 of the M1.



stevemusson said:


> lol. i've heard most shows are all anoles and stick insects :lol2:


It's all the common stuff that everyone wants. It's a bit of a shame really as there is so much more to reptile keeping than gecko morphs and fancy royals. I'd like there to be a show for intermediate to advanced reptile keeping only, with no leopard geckos, royal, corn and the like and none of the morph craze. Just serious species for serious keepers. Would make for a cracking show if there was table ater table of Varanids :2thumb:


----------



## stevemusson

NightGecko said:


> No worries, I've had a few folks down from Nothampton when I was breeding certain gecko species and I've been up there a few times too so it's not much of a journey really, I live literally just off Junction 12 of the M1.
> 
> 
> It's all the common stuff that everyone wants. It's a bit of a shame really as there is so much more to reptile keeping than gecko morphs and fancy royals. I'd like there to be a show for intermediate to advanced reptile keeping only, with no leopard geckos, royal, corn and the like and none of the morph craze. Just serious species for serious keepers. Would make for a cracking show if there was table ater table of Varanids :2thumb:


 maybe they could have a veranid show? that would be awesome:2thumb: although they'd have to include tegus too. i'm thinking of getting into more of the dwarf species of monitors too as they're all awesome. will let you know when i can arrange a date convenient for us both to visit:2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

NightGecko said:


> Hey fella, are your Auffenbergi looking like a pair or you still unsure? I'm pretty sure I have a pair now, will be gutted if I had two males as the last ones I had were adult males as well.
> 
> You got any photos of them in your hand so you can see the size of em? Will get some up of mine, they are packing on the size nowadays demolish bugs like there's no tomorrow :2thumb:


I've only handled them once and that is when I put them in the viv nearly a year ago. I'm planning on rearranging their viv tommorrow mate, so if I can somehow manage to get them out of their cork tubes then I shall take pics. I do beleive I have a pair, but time will tell. I have a 2 foot tall X 1 foot wide upright hollow log that is filled with humus, sand and leaflitter mix, heated to 29 C and one of them has been tunnelling in that a lot recently. They eat loads. Their viv is always full of crickets and they get fuzzys on a wednesday and snipped up chick at the weekend. I managed to tongue feed the larger of the two a fuzzy a couple of weeks back. He stuck his head out of the cork tube to grab it but he hasn't done it since. I hope we manage to get 2 males and 2 females out of the 4 we got. They have some growing to do yet though. Such slow growers compared to the aussie odiatra, which I find strange as I would imagine in the wild the indos are more used to stable environmental conditions. Go figure!!


----------



## trogdorable

was in my local rep shop and saw an ackie for the first time. wow:flrt:
read some caresheets out of only curiosity ofcourse, and noticed a few saying uv isnt needed? why are they saying that?


----------



## Chris18

trogdorable said:


> was in my local rep shop and saw an ackie for the first time. wow:flrt:
> read some caresheets out of only curiosity ofcourse, and noticed a few saying uv isnt needed? why are they saying that?


I've been told that quite a few people have been successful in breeding them without UV, I use UV anyway as it's the general rule for all diurnal species so don't know why ackies are any exceptions, maybe it's the case in the wild they don't spend long basking because of high temps so don't get or need as much UV as some over lizards but that's just a random guess.
They're great lizards, and if you can get your hands on one I would go for it, I'm looking for a pair or trio but finding it difficult and even if I do they're really expensive these days.


----------



## Chris18

Just thought i'd post this here aswell since she's a dwarfy 

So I found this huge tub outside in my garden and instantly knew I could use it for my reptiles 
So I added some stuff for when it's sunny/hot enough for her to go outside for a few hours.

So here are photos, it isnt the best enclosure as the sides are high blocking most of the sun but she has a basking area which the sun is shining on 



















Her inside 




















: victory:: victory:


----------



## trogdorable

Chris18 said:


> I've been told that quite a few people have been successful in breeding them without UV, I use UV anyway as it's the general rule for all diurnal species so don't know why ackies are any exceptions, maybe it's the case in the wild they don't spend long basking because of high temps so don't get or need as much UV as some over lizards but that's just a random guess.
> They're great lizards, and if you can get your hands on one I would go for it, I'm looking for a pair or trio but finding it difficult and even if I do they're really expensive these days.



unfortunatly the pair i saw were already sold. how much are they going for?


----------



## Chris18

trogdorable said:


> unfortunatly the pair i saw were already sold. how much are they going for?


Seen a pair go for £300 recently, used to be around £100-120 per adult or around £270-300 for a trio and around £75-90 for babies so the prices have increased quite a lot due to a high popularity boost.


----------



## NightGecko

Chris18 said:


> Seen a pair go for £300 recently, used to be around £100-120 per adult or around £270-300 for a trio and around £75-90 for babies so the prices have increased quite a lot due to a high popularity boost.


Are we talking about acanthurus? Can pick up a trio for 300 from a pet shop, just over 200 from breeders for a trio, 150ish for a pair.


----------



## Chris18

NightGecko said:


> Are we talking about acanthurus? Can pick up a trio for 300 from a pet shop, just over 200 from breeders for a trio, 150ish for a pair.


ye, just normal V. acanthurus acanthurus, i'm going off classifieds prices, i think females have become quite expensive, I remember monitormad said they were asking £150 for a female at the hamm I think.
Also when I asked the pet shop by me it was also £150 for 1
Please let me know if you know anyone with a trio or pair for sale for the prices you just said :whistling2:


----------



## NightGecko

Chris18 said:


> ye, just normal V. acanthurus acanthurus, i'm going off classifieds prices, i think females have become quite expensive, I remember monitormad said they were asking £150 for a female at the hamm I think.
> Also when I asked the pet shop by me it was also £150 for 1
> Please let me know if you know anyone with a trio or pair for sale for the prices you just said :whistling2:


For a V. acanthurus acanthurus you are looking £400-500 for hatchlings, £1000 for an adult pair & £1200-2000 for a trio.

I take it you mean V. acanthurus brachyurus (yellow ridge tailed monitors). Steve (MonitorMad) did his last lot of babies for £75 each, £140 a pair, £200 a trio I beleive. Last time I ventured down to Southampton, the reptile centre had a trio in for £300.

Hamm is more expensive for these. Acanthurus hold more money over there for some reason.


----------



## Chris18

NightGecko said:


> For a V. acanthurus acanthurus you are looking £400-500 for hatchlings, £1000 for an adult pair & £1200-2000 for a trio.
> 
> I take it you mean V. acanthurus brachyurus (yellow ridge tailed monitors). Steve (MonitorMad) did his last lot of babies for £75 each, £140 a pair, £200 a trio I beleive. Last time I ventured down to Southampton, the reptile centre had a trio in for £300.
> 
> Hamm is more expensive for these. Acanthurus hold more money over there for some reason.


My bad, i meant varanus acanthurus brachyurus, some reason i always think V.a acanthurus are the yellows :bash:
I'm looking for adults so they're more expensive than babies obviously
Would be great if i could find a adult trio for around £300 or a bit lower would be great!


----------



## NightGecko

Chris18 said:


> My bad, i meant varanus acanthurus brachyurus, some reason i always think V.a acanthurus are the yellows :bash:
> I'm looking for adults so they're more expensive than babies obviously
> Would be great if i could find a adult trio for around £300 or a bit lower would be great!


Southampton Reptile Centre, adult trio either 1.2 or 2.1 by the look of em when I had them out, £300.

I was in about a month ago so if they haven't sold I'm assuming the price will still be the same.


----------



## tommybhoy

Any you folks recommend a top breeder for red ackies as i am planning to aquire a par in the next three month  cheers


----------



## NightGecko

tommybhoy said:


> Any you folks recommend a top breeder for red ackies as i am planning to aquire a par in the next three month  cheers


Chris at Pilbara Reptiles is letting some of his adults go at the moment £1000 each I beleive.

If not Martijn I think he is called, Odatria on here, in Europe he breeds them for Hamm show.


----------



## Chris18

NightGecko said:


> Southampton Reptile Centre, adult trio either 1.2 or 2.1 by the look of em when I had them out, £300.
> 
> I was in about a month ago so if they haven't sold I'm assuming the price will still be the same.


Cheers, I don't have the £300 right now but should do by the end of june so will keep an eye on classifieds and then start shop hunting, my last resort is the kempton park show which i understand is going to be pretty huge this year, i'm going to have to get stupidly lucky to find some though :devil:
my best bet is to spy some in the classifieds and collect them at the show, cheaper than couriering :lol2:

Love your gilleni and set up by the way, lovley little monitors


----------



## tommybhoy

NightGecko said:


> Chris at Pilbara Reptiles is letting some of his adults go at the moment £1000 each I beleive.
> 
> If not Martijn I think he is called, Odatria on here, in Europe he breeds them for Hamm show.


Cheers for the info pal : victory:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Chris18 said:


> Seen a pair go for £300 recently, used to be around £100-120 per adult or around £270-300 for a trio and around £75-90 for babies so the prices have increased quite a lot due to a high popularity boost.


Im not saying how much i paid for my three :lol2:


----------



## Chris18

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Im not saying how much i paid for my three :lol2:


was it cheap :whistling2:?
I never find any good deals in Wales, would be a lot easier if I moved in with my grandad in Woking, all the good deals are around the london area :lol2:
Even though I did get my first ackie and complete setup for £150 which was only in cardiff and turned out to be female which is always a bonus


----------



## bazza5938

Gave my ackies some scrambled egg for the first time today, so thought I'd video them enjoying it, of course they didn't cooperate and only got one, but still

YouTube - One of my ackies trying scrambled egg


----------



## CommonBOA

I've joined the ackie club whooooop

Here's a few pic's of marley




























Cheers:2thumb:

Lee


----------



## Cookaaaaay

bazza5938 said:


> Gave my ackies some scrambled egg for the first time today, so thought I'd video them enjoying it, of course they didn't cooperate and only got one, but still
> 
> YouTube - One of my ackies trying scrambled egg


Nice little video. :2thumb:
Egg looked a bit dirty though! :Na_Na_Na_Na:



CommonBOA said:


> I've joined the ackie club whooooop
> 
> Here's a few pic's of marley
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Cheers:2thumb:
> 
> Lee


Marley is beautiful!
Nice setup. :2thumb:: victory:


----------



## bazza5938

Cookaaaaay said:


> Nice little video. :2thumb:
> Egg looked a bit dirty though! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


it was clean at the start on the saucer, then they dragged it through the substrate, will have to make sure to cut it up more next time, as they certainly seemed to like it, but I've yet to find food they don't like ... actually, that's not true, one of them doesn't like morios, though the other two do


----------



## Cookaaaaay

bazza5938 said:


> it was clean at the start on the saucer, then they dragged it through the substrate, will have to make sure to cut it up more next time, as they certainly seemed to like it, but I've yet to find food they don't like ... actually, that's not true, one of them doesn't like morios, though the other two do


:lol2:
Yeah, my ackie does the same. But, I try and remove it and give him/her a clean piece.  Messy eaters. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Hi folks can anyone point me in the direction of easily available dwarfs in the uk..... Although not Ackies, just wanna look at my options, cheers..


----------



## Chris18

Iguanaquinn said:


> Hi folks can anyone point me in the direction of easily available dwarfs in the uk..... Although not Ackies, just wanna look at my options, cheers..


Paul P has a V. gilleni for sale on his website (Lizards of OZ (UK) - Australian Lizards in the UK)
All the other dwarfs are quite rare apart from ackies
Crystal palace reptiles has some Timors for £99 each but they're quite shy
The rest of the species are few and far between especially kimberlys
Why don't you want ackies may I ask? they're really a great species
Hamm is your best bet


----------



## Chris18

What's the typical size of an adult ackie nose to vent?
Mines about 7 and a bit inches and she's 14 months old
I've heard they stop growing about 18 months?
I couldn't get a measurement from nose to tail because it was wrapped around
here's a picture I just took, she's having a lazy day like me :lol2:










she's shedding her whole body again so she's obviously still growing, she seems to be continuously shedding 
does she look a nice and chunky size to you?

Her setup:



















Do you think there's enough stuff in their for a trio?
I'll probably make the basking spot larger and add another bulb holder with a 40watt bulb to increase the size of the basking spot to reduce fighting
The two tiles to the left are the hides which my current ones digs a bit and then squeezes under them, do you think I need more hides or will it be fine?
I'm continuously looking for ways to improve the enclosure and I think when I get enough money i'll invest in materials to make a fake rock background but if you guys have anymore ideas let me know : victory:
Obviously i'll need a hide box as well if I get a trio.


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Chris18 said:


> Paul P has a V. gilleni for sale on his website (Lizards of OZ (UK) - Australian Lizards in the UK)
> All the other dwarfs are quite rare apart from ackies
> Crystal palace reptiles has some Timors for £99 each but they're quite shy
> The rest of the species are few and far between especially kimberlys
> Why don't you want ackies may I ask? they're really a great species
> Hamm is your best bet


I was really just wondering what else was available in the UK.. I really quite like the Ackies, just wanted to see if I had other options that was all..

Cheers


----------



## Chris18

Iguanaquinn said:


> I was really just wondering what else was available in the UK.. I really quite like the Ackies, just wanted to see if I had other options that was all..
> 
> Cheers


Ah right, just people these days are disgusted by the common things and that's what I thought it was :lol2:
Ackies are obviously the most common but people have got gilleni, kimberly rocks, peacocks, red ackies, storrs, timors and think there is a few others but unless have quite a bit of money and you know the right people, go to hamm or get lucky in the classifieds or shops you'll mostly be able to find ackies which are more common (still not easy to obtain) but that's for a reason :whistling2:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> What's the typical size of an adult ackie nose to vent?
> Mines about 7 and a bit inches and she's 14 months old
> I've heard they stop growing about 18 months?
> I couldn't get a measurement from nose to tail because it was wrapped around
> here's a picture I just took, she's having a lazy day like me :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> she's shedding her whole body again so she's obviously still growing, she seems to be continuously shedding
> does she look a nice and chunky size to you?
> 
> Her setup:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Do you think there's enough stuff in their for a trio?
> I'll probably make the basking spot larger and add another bulb holder with a 40watt bulb to increase the size of the basking spot to reduce fighting
> The two tiles to the left are the hides which my current ones digs a bit and then squeezes under them, do you think I need more hides or will it be fine?
> I'm continuously looking for ways to improve the enclosure and I think when I get enough money i'll invest in materials to make a fake rock background but if you guys have anymore ideas let me know : victory:
> Obviously i'll need a hide box as well if I get a trio.


My ackie is about 18months old and (s)he is 21inches.
My ackie has started to get quite chunky over these last couple of months, so yours will probably get chunkier as it gets older too. 

How big is that viv? I definitely think there's enough room for another one. If you get another one, you should maybe add another couple of hides to prevent any little disagreements haha.

I quite like your viv, it's a lot better than mine! :lol2:
I keep telling myself I'm going to improve my viv, but I never get around to doing it. Haha. : victory:


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> My ackie is about 18months old and (s)he is 21inches.
> My ackie has started to get quite chunky over these last couple of months, so yours will probably get chunkier as it gets older too.
> 
> How big is that viv? I definitely think there's enough room for another one. If you get another one, you should maybe add another couple of hides to prevent any little disagreements haha.
> 
> I quite like your viv, it's a lot better than mine! :lol2:
> I keep telling myself I'm going to improve my viv, but I never get around to doing it. Haha. : victory:


Is that nose to vent or nose to tip of the tail?
The viv is a 4x2x2 but i'm hoping to make a 5lx2.5wx2h soon
Ah i forgot to mention there's also a cork bark chunk buried 80% in the substrate so that makes 3 hides but i'll probably have another so they have choice but mine seems to love the tiles.
A lot of people keep trio's in 4x2x2 so i'll probably go for a trio or a quad if i can make a 5x2.5x2, just gotta find some lol!
I still feel like I need to add something but i'm not sure what
Maybe a few cork bark tubes which I can pick up at the shows


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> Is that nose to vent or nose to tip of the tail?
> The viv is a 4x2x2 but i'm hoping to make a 5lx2.5wx2h soon
> Ah i forgot to mention there's also a cork bark chunk buried 80% in the substrate so that makes 3 hides but i'll probably have another so they have choice but mine seems to love the tiles.
> A lot of people keep trio's in 4x2x2 so i'll probably go for a trio or a quad if i can make a 5x2.5x2, just gotta find some lol!
> I still feel like I need to add something but i'm not sure what
> Maybe a few cork bark tubes which I can pick up at the shows


Oops, forgot to say... that's nose to tip of the tail. 
It would be a huge ackie if that was nose to vent! :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:

Yeah, you'd probably get away with having a trio then. Even better if you might be upgrading to a bigger viv. : victory:


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> Oops, forgot to say... that's nose to tip of the tail.
> It would be a huge ackie if that was nose to vent! :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Yeah, you'd probably get away with having a trio then. Even better if you might be upgrading to a bigger viv. : victory:


Any ideas of nose to vent so i compare?
I better find some adult ackies at the kempton show :whip:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> Any ideas of nose to vent so i compare?
> I better find some adult ackies at the kempton show :whip:


I'll try and measure her later on when I feed her. : victory:


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> I'll try and measure her later on when I feed her. : victory:


Thanks very much
just found a pair of ackies for sale in the classifieds too so got my hopes up!


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> Thanks very much
> just found a pair of ackies for sale in the classifieds too so got my hopes up!


Just measured him/her. 8 inches - Nose to vent.
So, its body isn't too much bigger than your ackie!

and ooh, are you going to buy them? :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> Just measured him/her. 8 inches - Nose to vent.
> So, its body isn't too much bigger than your ackie!
> 
> and ooh, are you going to buy them? :2thumb:


oooooo so only about an inch of body length left to grow unless she's going to be a big girl :lol2: sounds about right since her tail is probably about another 8 or so inches 

And hopefully depending on the price
I'll have to travel 2 hours on the train to get them but it's worth it so i'm not complaining.


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> oooooo so only about an inch of body length left to grow unless she's going to be a big girl :lol2: sounds about right since her tail is probably about another 8 or so inches
> 
> And hopefully depending on the price
> I'll have to travel 2 hours on the train to get them but it's worth it so i'm not complaining.


Haha, yeah. 
And, ahh right. Good luck with it! :2thumb:
Yeah, definitely worth it!
I wish I could get another two, lucky bugger. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
Hopefully I'll be getting another one in August though. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> Haha, yeah.
> And, ahh right. Good luck with it! :2thumb:
> Yeah, definitely worth it!
> I wish I could get another two, lucky bugger. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> Hopefully I'll be getting another one in August though. :mf_dribble:


You going to the kempton show?
If i get ackies now i'll have a load of cash going spare to spend on other things :mf_dribble:

Ahhh the restrictions of parents are silly and make no sense :lol2:!
Doesn't make sense to not allow you another one if it goes in the same setup lol


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> You going to the kempton show?
> If i get ackies now i'll have a load of cash going spare to spend on other things :mf_dribble:
> 
> Ahhh the restrictions of parents are silly and make no sense :lol2:!
> Doesn't make sense to not allow you another one if it goes in the same setup lol


Nah, too far away.
I'm guessing you are? haha

Haha, yeah! Lucky!!

:lol2: I know, so annoying! :devil:
And, exactly! The only thing that would be different is the number of livefood and that certainly isn't a problem. My grandad told me that he'll buy it for me! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> Nah, too far away.
> I'm guessing you are? haha
> 
> Haha, yeah! Lucky!!
> 
> :lol2: I know, so annoying! :devil:
> And, exactly! The only thing that would be different is the number of livefood and that certainly isn't a problem. My grandad told me that he'll buy it for me! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


Ah just googled hull and it is a bit far isnt it :whistling2:
You going to doncaster instead then, it's pretty close?
Yeh i'm going to the kempton show, it'll be my first show! was supposed to go last year but my grandad messed me about at the last minute :bash:

You going to go for a pair then? would be good to have more than one to watch them interact, hopefully if I buy this pair then they'll all get along


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> Ah just googled hull and it is a bit far isnt it :whistling2:
> You going to doncaster instead then, it's pretty close?
> Yeh i'm going to the kempton show, it'll be my first show! was supposed to go last year but my grandad messed me about at the last minute :bash:
> 
> You going to go for a pair then? would be good to have more than one to watch them interact, hopefully if I buy this pair then they'll all get along


Just a bit :lol2:
Yeah, maybe. I was meant to go to the last one, but I didn't have time.

Haha! What's the kempton show like? Is it a big show? 

Yeah  and definitely! Can't wait!
A trio must be great to have! Are you planning on breeding them? : victory:


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> Just a bit :lol2:
> Yeah, maybe. I was meant to go to the last one, but I didn't have time.
> 
> Haha! What's the kempton show like? Is it a big show?
> 
> Yeah  and definitely! Can't wait!
> A trio must be great to have! Are you planning on breeding them? : victory:


The kempton show is supposed to be huge this year, two floors worth of reptiles :mf_dribble:
The only problem though is it's the last one of summer so the sellers which are selling at multiple shows will have sold all their good stuff :bash:
Hopefully will be breeding them, my local pet shop can get ackies in for £150 so hopefully they'll give me a good amount for babies if I can't sell them privately, the demand for them doesn't seem to be being fulfilled so hopefully they'll sell pretty easily


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> The kempton show is supposed to be huge this year, two floors worth of reptiles :mf_dribble:
> The only problem though is it's the last one of summer so the sellers which are selling at multiple shows will have sold all their good stuff :bash:
> Hopefully will be breeding them, my local pet shop can get ackies in for £150 so hopefully they'll give me a good amount for babies if I can't sell them privately, the demand for them doesn't seem to be being fulfilled so hopefully they'll sell pretty easily


Wow! Really?!
Oh, that sucks! :/ Hopefully there will be some good stuff there for you! 

Ahh, yeah. Good luck with breeding them then! :2thumb:

I'd love to give it a go, but I don't think I'm experienced enough to start breeding.


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> Wow! Really?!
> Oh, that sucks! :/ Hopefully there will be some good stuff there for you!
> 
> Ahh, yeah. Good luck with breeding them then! :2thumb:
> 
> I'd love to give it a go, but I don't think I'm experienced enough to start breeding.


I'm hoping to go and buy something on a whim, i've never really picked anything from a pet shop or show because I liked it more than others so will be nice to randomly see something and have to buy it :lol2:

If you're going to get a pair you're going to have eggs anyway so may aswell incubate them! the worse that can happen is they fail and if they don't it'll be an excuse to have more reptiles than you're allowed  :lol2:

I've not had any eggs from anything before so it'll be my first time breeding aswell unless my crestie hurries and puts on enough weight


----------



## amiz

Yeah I just candles my ackie eggs, definately lots of veins ! Mid of June and they should pop


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> I'm hoping to go and buy something on a whim, i've never really picked anything from a pet shop or show because I liked it more than others so will be nice to randomly see something and have to buy it :lol2:
> 
> If you're going to get a pair you're going to have eggs anyway so may aswell incubate them! the worse that can happen is they fail and if they don't it'll be an excuse to have more reptiles than you're allowed  :lol2:
> 
> I've not had any eggs from anything before so it'll be my first time breeding aswell unless my crestie hurries and puts on enough weight


:lol2: 

Haha! Yeah, true. :2thumb:

Haha, I hope everything goes good for you. (With the ackies AND cresties!) :2thumb:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

amiz said:


> Yeah I just candles my ackie eggs, definately lots of veins ! Mid of June and they should pop


I'm glad everything is going ok. Good luck with them! :no1::2thumb:


----------



## Iguanaquinn

Would I be correct in saying that Timor Monitors are dwarf?? I can't find any care sheets on them..


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Haha! Yeah, true. :2thumb:
> 
> Haha, I hope everything goes good for you. (With the ackies AND cresties!) :2thumb:


Thanks, still no reply from the person though, hate waiting :devil:
And just measured my female from nose to vent and she's about 18 inches so not far off adult size, hopefully she'll be a biggun :lol2:



amiz said:


> Yeah I just candles my ackie eggs, definately lots of veins ! Mid of June and they should pop


Congrats! such a wait though, it's going to drive me insane :lol2:
Good luck and hope everything goes full term for you : victory:


----------



## Chris18

Iguanaquinn said:


> Would I be correct in saying that Timor Monitors are dwarf?? I can't find any care sheets on them..


Yep they're odatria (dwarf complex)
They're one of the more shy ones, but not sure on their care
I think they're slightly more arboreal but around the same heating which is 130f at basking and 10.0 UV : victory:
Nightgecko or Paul P will know a lot more though so maybe PM either


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> Thanks, still no reply from the person though, hate waiting :devil:
> And just measured my female from nose to vent and she's about 18 inches so not far off adult size, hopefully she'll be a biggun :lol2:


Good things come to those who wait! :lol2:
Nearly as big as mine and yours still has quite a bit of time to grow! Lucky! :devil::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> Good things come to those who wait! :lol2:
> Nearly as big as mine and yours still has quite a bit of time to grow! Lucky! :devil::Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hopefully, I don't want to jynx it
They're asking £300 for the two and setup, hoping they'll ask £200 for just the ackies but I doubt they'll knock off £100 because they've taking away a 4x2x2 viv :hmm:

And I might of got the measuring a bit wrong but hopefully she'll get big
I read a caresheet just now and it said there has been reports of ackies reaching 39 inches in the wild but largest in captivity was 28 :lol2: doubt there is any truth behind that wild giant, females tend to be smaller than males so she'll probably get to around 22 inches or something but maybe bigger as she hasn't been bred so nothing has taken away any of her nutrients so might get a bit bigger than a female who was bred at about a year old


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> Hopefully, I don't want to jynx it
> They're asking £300 for the two and setup, hoping they'll ask £200 for just the ackies but I doubt they'll knock off £100 because they've taking away a 4x2x2 viv :hmm:
> 
> And I might of got the measuring a bit wrong but hopefully she'll get big
> I read a caresheet just now and it said there has been reports of ackies reaching 39 inches in the wild but largest in captivity was 28 :lol2: doubt there is any truth behind that wild giant, females tend to be smaller than males so she'll probably get to around 22 inches or something but maybe bigger as she hasn't been bred so nothing has taken away any of her nutrients so might get a bit bigger than a female who was bred at about a year old


Ohh right, hmm. Fingers crossed for you! : victory:
Wow! 39inches?!
and, yeah! She probably will reach 22inches, she's looking good up to now! :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> Ohh right, hmm. Fingers crossed for you! : victory:
> Wow! 39inches?!
> and, yeah! She probably will reach 22inches, she's looking good up to now! :2thumb:


i know 39 inches is a whole 10 inches bigger than the record in captivity :gasp:
It would be a cool site to see though even though i really doubt it was real :lol2:
I've had her from 4 months old so hopefully i've put all the right stuff inside her to make her a nice big female, then she can have nice healthy babies :mf_dribble:
My college has a 6x2x2 viv empty, I should try convince them to have a nice group of dwarfies :lol2: even though they find it pretty hard to look after a bearded dragon and some water dragons :hmm:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> i know 39 inches is a whole 10 inches bigger than the record in captivity :gasp:
> It would be a cool site to see though even though i really doubt it was real :lol2:
> I've had her from 4 months old so hopefully i've put all the right stuff inside her to make her a nice big female, then she can have nice healthy babies :mf_dribble:
> My college has a 6x2x2 viv empty, I should try convince them to have a nice group of dwarfies :lol2: even though they find it pretty hard to look after a bearded dragon and some water dragons :hmm:


:lol2: yeah! :')

God, 4 months? Bet she was tiny! I got mine when (s)he was 9 months and I thought (s)he was small! haha

Haha! 
Really? :/ Is it a crap college? Or is it because they don't really specialise in reptiles? : victory:


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> :lol2: yeah! :')
> 
> God, 4 months? Bet she was tiny! I got mine when (s)he was 9 months and I thought (s)he was small! haha
> 
> Haha!
> Really? :/ Is it a crap college? Or is it because they don't really specialise in reptiles? : victory:


Yeh she was teeny tiny, but she was sold because she was fighting with her viv mate so still feisty  :lol2: I'll try find some picture of when I first got her in a second 

It isn't the best college, they're more concerned about their farm animals and their reptiles kind of suffer for it :\
They only feed them insects 1 day a week, the rest they get veg :gasp:
But whenever i'm in there I sneak them a load of locust :devil:
Lately the ceramic in the BD's viv has broke and despite me saying something nothing was done :whip:
They should just give me the viv :lol2:


----------



## CommonBOA

Cookaaaaay said:


> Nice little video. :2thumb:
> Egg looked a bit dirty though! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> Marley is beautiful!
> Nice setup. :2thumb:: victory:


Thanks i cant wait to try mine on scrambeled egg, is there an age they have to be before you can give it to them???

Cheers: victory:

Lee


----------



## Chris18

Here's some baby shots :flrt: forgot how cute she actually was!


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> Yeh she was teeny tiny, but she was sold because she was fighting with her viv mate so still feisty  :lol2: I'll try find some picture of when I first got her in a second
> 
> It isn't the best college, they're more concerned about their farm animals and their reptiles kind of suffer for it :\
> They only feed them insects 1 day a week, the rest they get veg :gasp:
> But whenever i'm in there I sneak them a load of locust :devil:
> Lately the ceramic in the BD's viv has broke and despite me saying something nothing was done :whip:
> They should just give me the viv :lol2:


:lol2:

God, that is not good at all! They clearly don't know how to care for them properly, they should be reported! :bash:
I suppose you could call them your pets then! 



Chris18 said:


> Here's some baby shots :flrt: forgot how cute she actually was!
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Aww! So so small!
Definitely a lot smaller than mine was. :flrt:


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> :lol2:
> 
> God, that is not good at all! They clearly don't know how to care for them properly, they should be reported! :bash:
> I suppose you could call them your pets then!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww! So so small!
> Definitely a lot smaller than mine was. :flrt:


I know, i try my best to give them what they need whenever I can

I resized the pictures now, they were so small :bash: :lol2:
She was so small, I didn't really realise her grow though cause I saw here everyday lol!
Imagine new born hatchlings, going to be so cute and tiny :flrt:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> I know, i try my best to give them what they need whenever I can
> 
> I resized the pictures now, they were so small :bash: :lol2:
> She was so small, I didn't really realise her grow though cause I saw here everyday lol!
> Imagine new born hatchlings, going to be so cute and tiny :flrt:


It's a good job you're there then!

:lol2: Yeah, I was the same!

Oh god yeah, I know! You'll have to take lots of photos and post them here!


----------



## Cookaaaaay

CommonBOA said:


> Thanks i cant wait to try mine on scrambeled egg, is there an age they have to be before you can give it to them???
> 
> Cheers: victory:
> 
> Lee


Erm, I'm not entirely sure tbh. I don't think there would be a specific age, but I could be wrong. : victory:


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> Erm, I'm not entirely sure tbh. I don't think there would be a specific age, but I could be wrong. : victory:


I would agree
It's a good source of calcium so will probably do a lot of good while young for growing bones etc : victory:
Mine doesn't eat that much, I make up an eggs worth and she eats about a quarter


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> I would agree
> It's a good source of calcium so will probably do a lot of good while young for growing bones etc : victory:
> Mine doesn't eat that much, I make up an eggs worth and she eats about a quarter


Have you tried yours on a raw egg? Like, cracked open on a plate?
I tried it the other day and my ackie loved it. I prefer giving him/her raw egg, it's just easier and quicker! 
I've read that eating the shell is good for them? I forgot to add bits of the shell to it though! :bash: haha.


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> Have you tried yours on a raw egg? Like, cracked open on a plate?
> I tried it the other day and my ackie loved it. I prefer giving him/her raw egg, it's just easier and quicker!
> I've read that eating the shell is good for them? I forgot to add bits of the shell to it though! :bash: haha.


I did once, i think she had a few licks then went to bed because it was late, I'll try again tomorrow to see what she does.
I think the shells are high in calcium but might be worried about the bits being sharp?


----------



## CommonBOA

Cookaaaaay said:


> Erm, I'm not entirely sure tbh. I don't think there would be a specific age, but I could be wrong. : victory:


Cool thanks for the info, i will give raw egg ago to

Cheers: victory:

Lee


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> I did once, i think she had a few licks then went to bed because it was late, I'll try again tomorrow to see what she does.
> I think the shells are high in calcium but might be worried about the bits being sharp?


In the wild they'd be cracking the egg open themselves, so eating pieces of the shell would be inevitable. So, I'm sure they'll be fine. 



CommonBOA said:


> Cool thanks for the info, i will give raw egg ago to
> 
> Cheers: victory:
> 
> Lee


You're welcome! :2thumb:


----------



## amiz

Be warned raw egg may give ur ackies the farts  it sure does mine and it stinks lol so not to be done if u have friends round lol


----------



## Cookaaaaay

amiz said:


> Be warned raw egg may give ur ackies the farts  it sure does mine and it stinks lol so not to be done if u have friends round lol


:lol2::lol2:
:roll2:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Just tried to get a photo of my ackie on a white background, but she was having none of it! haha. (S)he was really scared of the white screen thing for some reason, she sprinted away from it and climbed on me! (S)he was probably thinking 'protect me!' haha!

It's a shame, I reckon the photo would've looked really good! :bash:


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> Just tried to get a photo of my ackie on a white background, but she was having none of it! haha. (S)he was really scared of the white screen thing for some reason, she sprinted away from it and climbed on me! (S)he was probably thinking 'protect me!' haha!
> 
> It's a shame, I reckon the photo would've looked really good! :bash:


I've heard of beardies reacting the same to white objects, I don't think they can comprehend them :lol2:
Try a black background and then you can easily edit it to white in photoshop or similar 

Just got a video of my ackie eating a superworm, I just ordered about 100 of them and she doesn't blinking like them much :bash: will upload it and put a link here in a second :lol2:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> I've heard of beardies reacting the same to white objects, I don't think they can comprehend them :lol2:
> Try a black background and then you can easily edit it to white in photoshop or similar
> 
> Just got a video of my ackie eating a superworm, I just ordered about 100 of them and she doesn't blinking like them much :bash: will upload it and put a link here in a second :lol2:


:lol2: Strange! :s haha
Ahh, yeah. I'll have to try black then. 
Hahaha! I look forward to the video!


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> :lol2: Strange! :s haha
> Ahh, yeah. I'll have to try black then.
> Hahaha! I look forward to the video!


It's weird isn't it

The video is going to be a while, I shot in HD and now it's taking an hour to upload to youtube :whip: hurry upppp :lol2:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> It's weird isn't it
> 
> The video is going to be a while, I shot in HD and now it's taking an hour to upload to youtube :whip: hurry upppp :lol2:


:lol2:
Have you got any other videos of your ackie on youtube?

oh! and have you had a reply about the ackies in the classifieds? : victory:


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> :lol2:
> Have you got any other videos of your ackie on youtube?
> 
> oh! and have you had a reply about the ackies in the classifieds? : victory:


only one of her eating 2 pinkies

And I did, she wants £250 +i'll have to pay £20 for the train, which is i'd be happy to pay but i don't have that much at the minute so i pm'd her to ask if she'll hold them, she didn't get back to me yet so i'm guessing it's either a no or she just hasn't replied.
I hope she can, but totally understand if she can't since a month is a long time if you want to get rid of something :lol2:

Edit: I have two actually but the second one is crap quality and only showing her standing on her back legs (tripoding) and you can't see much


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> only one of her eating 2 pinkies
> 
> And I did, she wants £250 +i'll have to pay £20 for the train, which is i'd be happy to pay but i don't have that much at the minute so i pm'd her to ask if she'll hold them, she didn't get back to me yet so i'm guessing it's either a no or she just hasn't replied.
> I hope she can, but totally understand if she can't since a month is a long time if you want to get rid of something :lol2:
> 
> Edit: I have two actually but the second one is crap quality and only showing her standing on her back legs (tripoding) and you can't see much


Ohh, ok! 
Doesn't it bother you feeding her a pinky?
I used to want to feed my ackie a pinky, but I saw them in one of the freezers at a shop and I just felt really bad! :lol2: 

£250? How old are they? I'm sure I've seen a pair for less than that.


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> Ohh, ok!
> Doesn't it bother you feeding her a pinky?
> I used to want to feed my ackie a pinky, but I saw them in one of the freezers at a shop and I just felt really bad! :lol2:
> 
> £250? How old are they? I'm sure I've seen a pair for less than that.


Na, they're dead so may aswell use them :lol2:
I've seen worse anyway, im casually walking round the rodent room in college and the person in charge will randomly come in sometimes, pick up a mouse, smack it on the table and then give it to the snakes, all without warning me it's going to happen :')

£250 for a proven adult pair it's a little steep but i totally see why, just a shame they come up when I don't actually have the money :\
Hopefully noone will want them and they're still up for sale when i have the money but doubt it :lol2:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> Na, they're dead so may aswell use them :lol2:
> I've seen worse anyway, im casually walking round the rodent room in college and the person in charge will randomly come in sometimes, pick up a mouse, smack it on the table and then give it to the snakes, all without warning me it's going to happen :')
> 
> £250 for a proven adult pair it's a little steep but i totally see why, just a shame they come up when I don't actually have the money :\
> Hopefully noone will want them and they're still up for sale when i have the money but doubt it :lol2:


Really?! That's awful! Poor mouse. Haha.

And, ohh right!
Haha! yeah.  Well, I hope you end up getting them!


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> Really?! That's awful! Poor mouse. Haha.
> 
> And, ohh right!
> Haha! yeah.  Well, I hope you end up getting them!


Its 'nature' I guess, still isn't nice but i have to deal with it in the profession i work in :devil:

I hope so, it's always the way you find what you want when you don't expect or are ready for it -.-

here's the video, it wasn't really worth the wait :lol2:

YouTube - V. acanthurus (spiny tailed monitor) Eating a Superworm


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> Its 'nature' I guess, still isn't nice but i have to deal with it in the profession i work in :devil:
> 
> I hope so, it's always the way you find what you want when you don't expect or are ready for it -.-
> 
> here's the video, it wasn't really worth the wait :lol2:
> 
> YouTube - V. acanthurus (spiny tailed monitor) Eating a Superworm


What are you hoping to do after college?

and, haha! It's a great video! So clear too!
I really ought to get a proper video camera, mine's rubbish. :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> What are you hoping to do after college?
> 
> and, haha! It's a great video! So clear too!
> I really ought to get a proper video camera, mine's rubbish. :2thumb:


I was going to do herpetology but i doubt it now, i'm to lazy
I'd love to work in london zoo reptile house but it's so competitive and it isn't a job that someone is likely to quit often
I'll probably end up opening a reptile/exotics shop somewhere but i'll probably have to get a full time normal job for a few years to get some money saved up and find a suitable area, i did have a place in mind but then global geckos stole it :lol2:!
My eventual dream though is move to australia, they're a lot more reptile orientated out there so reptile jobs should be easier to come across

Thanks, it's a sony compact camera with a HD mode, it's a pretty good camera just for hobby videos
She was a total spazz eating that super worm lol!
I think it bite her in the mouth at the end though so she spat the head out then read swallowed it :gasp:
I have a feeling she's not going to eat them so i'm going to be stuck with about 100 superworms :bash:


----------



## Zimey

So what species on _Varanus_ are considered dwarfs? 

Are _beccarii_ considered?


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> I was going to do herpetology but i doubt it now, i'm to lazy
> I'd love to work in london zoo reptile house but it's so competitive and it isn't a job that someone is likely to quit often
> I'll probably end up opening a reptile/exotics shop somewhere but i'll probably have to get a full time normal job for a few years to get some money saved up and find a suitable area, i did have a place in mind but then global geckos stole it :lol2:!
> My eventual dream though is move to australia, they're a lot more reptile orientated out there so reptile jobs should be easier to come across
> 
> Thanks, it's a sony compact camera with a HD mode, it's a pretty good camera just for hobby videos
> She was a total spazz eating that super worm lol!
> I think it bite her in the mouth at the end though so she spat the head out then read swallowed it :gasp:
> I have a feeling she's not going to eat them so i'm going to be stuck with about 100 superworms :bash:


:lol2:
Wow, opening a shop of your own? That's my dream. But, it's too risky for me. I'd rather get some a-levels and get a normal 'safe' job. Haha.
Good luck with it though, I'll have to come and visit it when you open one! :no1:

Ooh, moving to Oz eh? Sounds exciting! :2thumb:

Ah, I'll google it. 
and :lol2: yeah, at first I thought she just didn't like the taste of it!
and haha! feed them to the birds? haha


----------



## Chris18

Zimey said:


> So what species on _Varanus_ are considered dwarfs?
> 
> Are _beccarii_ considered?


Anything in the subgenus Odatria, so i believe beccarii is not considered dwarf but is on the smaller side of the monitor scale

here is a list from wikipedia 
V. acanthurus
V. auffenbergi 
V. baritji 
V. brevicauda
V. bushi
V. caudolineatus 
V. eremius 
V. gilleni 
V. glauerti 
V. glebopalma 
V. kingorum 
V. mitchelli
V. pilbarensis
V. primordius
V. scalaris
V. semiremex
V. storri
V. timorensis 
V. tristis


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> :lol2:
> Wow, opening a shop of your own? That's my dream. But, it's too risky for me. I'd rather get some a-levels and get a normal 'safe' job. Haha.
> Good luck with it though, I'll have to come and visit it when you open one! :no1:
> 
> Ooh, moving to Oz eh? Sounds exciting! :2thumb:
> 
> Ah, I'll google it.
> and :lol2: yeah, at first I thought she just didn't like the taste of it!
> and haha! feed them to the birds? haha


Hope to open a shop of my own, just getting the money and location where I know i'll get a good flow of customers :lol2:
I'm thinking somewhere just outside london because the rent is lower than inside london but it's also a place where you see a lot of classified ads so there must be a huge following around there and people are more likely to make a day of going to london and then popping down to my shop :whistling2:
I've put a lot of thought into it :blush:
I can see me turning it into a zoo and not a place where i sell reptiles though!
I'll definitely have some green tree monitors in there that I won't be selling just as a display (secretly my pets ) because you have to have a zoo license if you have an animal on display but don't intend on selling them but i'll just put a stupidly high price on them so i'm technically selling but noone will want to buy them 

Oz would be my dream, my great uncle lives there breeding alpaca's xD so hopefully i'll go visit him and find myself a job while there and then move out there :lol2:

If she won't eat them i'll sell them on here for half prices :lol2:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> Hope to open a shop of my own, just getting the money and location where I know i'll get a good flow of customers :lol2:
> I'm thinking somewhere just outside london because the rent is lower than inside london but it's also a place where you see a lot of classified ads so there must be a huge following around there and people are more likely to make a day of going to london and then popping down to my shop :whistling2:
> I've put a lot of thought into it :blush:
> I can see me turning it into a zoo and not a place where i sell reptiles though!
> I'll definitely have some green tree monitors in there that I won't be selling just as a display (secretly my pets ) because you have to have a zoo license if you have an animal on display but don't intend on selling them but i'll just put a stupidly high price on them so i'm technically selling but noone will want to buy them
> 
> Oz would be my dream, my great uncle lives there breeding alpaca's xD so hopefully i'll go visit him and find myself a job while there and then move out there :lol2:
> 
> If she won't eat them i'll sell them on here for half prices :lol2:


:lol2::lol2:
Exactly!

Hahaha! :') Yeah, I'd love a pair of Green Tree Monitors! Absolutely stunning! I also like the black ones too! The Tree Monitors always remind me of aliens for some reason! haha.

:lol2: But, don't you have to have a proper profession to go and live out there?

and, haha! That's a good idea! :')


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> Exactly!
> 
> Hahaha! :') Yeah, I'd love a pair of Green Tree Monitors! Absolutely stunning! I also like the black ones too! The Tree Monitors always remind me of aliens for some reason! haha.
> 
> :lol2: But, don't you have to have a proper profession to go and live out there?
> 
> and, haha! That's a good idea! :')


I love the blacks too, i'd love a pair of both to be honest :gasp:
They do remind me a lot of aliens from the films actually which makes them even cooler 
They're just so agile!
there is a pair of green trees in the classifieds and I get angry everytime i see it cos i want them so much :')

I'm not entirely sure, i've heard it's a lot easier to get a visa if you have one because they're looking for people with professions but not sure if it's a necessity, i will have to look into that one :shock:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> I love the blacks too, i'd love a pair of both to be honest :gasp:
> They do remind me a lot of aliens from the films actually which makes them even cooler
> They're just so agile!
> there is a pair of green trees in the classifieds and I get angry everytime i see it cos i want them so much :')
> 
> I'm not entirely sure, i've heard it's a lot easier to get a visa if you have one because they're looking for people with professions but not sure if it's a necessity, i will have to look into that one :shock:


haha! yeah! :')
and :lol2::lol2:! 

Yeah, I used to watch those 'Wanted Down Under' programmes and they mentioned all that visa stuff.


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> haha! yeah! :')
> and :lol2::lol2:!
> 
> Yeah, I used to watch those 'Wanted Down Under' programmes and they mentioned all that visa stuff.


Ahhh that show just makes me jealous, my mum always watches it and i'm like =.= turn that off.

I'm definitely going to have to at least take a trip there to go field herping!
Would be amazing to see some wild Ackies :mf_dribble: (keeping our chat on topic :whistling2
I'll just have to dodge all the spiders though :war:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> Ahhh that show just makes me jealous, my mum always watches it and i'm like =.= turn that off.
> 
> I'm definitely going to have to at least take a trip there to go field herping!
> Would be amazing to see some wild Ackies :mf_dribble: (keeping our chat on topic :whistling2
> I'll just have to dodge all the spiders though :war:


Hahaha! :')
God, yeah! That'd be great! 
Haha! I'm guessing you aren't a fan of spiders then? :')


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> Hahaha! :')
> God, yeah! That'd be great!
> Haha! I'm guessing you aren't a fan of spiders then? :')


Not really, I love to watch them through glass where they can't touch me :lol2:
I'm bad enough with UK spiders which are creepy but not harmful
Don't fancy walking into a venomous spider to be honest :whip:
I'd love to be a reptile catcher out there but i don't have any experience with snakes really :lol2:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> Not really, I love to watch them through glass where they can't touch me :lol2:
> I'm bad enough with UK spiders which are creepy but not harmful
> Don't fancy walking into a venomous spider to be honest :whip:
> I'd love to be a reptile catcher out there but i don't have any experience with snakes really :lol2:


:lol2::lol2:

Why don't you get a pet snake? : victory:


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> Why don't you get a pet snake? : victory:



The mother is phobic :lol2:
I'd love a little hognose but noooo:bash:
She wouldn't even realize if one was in my room for years, she doesn't come in :lol2:
She doesn't want me getting any more lizards, but i do anyway but i'd never be disrespectful enough to her to bring a snake into the house, especially since they're known to be good escape artists :lol2:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> The mother is phobic :lol2:
> I'd love a little hognose but noooo:bash:
> She wouldn't even realize if one was in my room for years, she doesn't come in :lol2:
> She doesn't want me getting any more lizards, but i do anyway but i'd never be disrespectful enough to her to bring a snake into the house, especially since they're known to be good escape artists :lol2:


Ohhhh! :lol2:
Aw, I love hognose snakes! They're beautiful!
Haha! :') Oh yeah, I've heard that too! :razz:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Updated Pictures!


Ackie Monitor (Lizard) by liamcook!, on Flickr


Ackie Monitor (Lizard) by liamcook!, on Flickr


Ackie Monitor (Lizard) by liamcook!, on Flickr


Lizard Eye by liamcook!, on Flickr

: victory:


----------



## mrhoyo

Nice pictures, the eye is great

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> Updated Pictures!
> 
> [URL=http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5224/5662303710_23b19f6161.jpg]image[/url]
> Ackie Monitor (Lizard) by liamcook!, on Flickr
> 
> [URL=http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5185/5662306440_7d09724ea8.jpg]image[/url]
> Ackie Monitor (Lizard) by liamcook!, on Flickr
> 
> [URL=http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5263/5662309350_b6ae066022.jpg]image[/url]
> Ackie Monitor (Lizard) by liamcook!, on Flickr
> 
> [URL=http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5148/5661742243_0160a93414.jpg]image[/url]
> Lizard Eye by liamcook!, on Flickr
> 
> : victory:


Very nice shots!
Your ackie has really clear patterning :mf_dribble:
Looks female to me but one of the more knowledgeable people will know


----------



## Cookaaaaay

mrhoyo said:


> Nice pictures, the eye is great
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


Thanks. :no1:



Chris18 said:


> Very nice shots!
> Your ackie has really clear patterning :mf_dribble:
> Looks female to me but one of the more knowledgeable people will know


Cheers!:2thumb:
Yeah, a few other people have said female too. I've always thought of it as a female, I don't know why.. but it just looks like a female to me, haha.


----------



## Chris18

:bash::bash::bash::bash:
Having really rubbish luck lol!
No reply from the women with the pair and then she bumped the thread so i'm guessing she wasn't interest
Then I found a male on preloved which is in england so I emailed him a couple of days ago to no reply and as the advert was old i thought it had gone
Went on a spending spree instead in my 'depression'
Turns out he's still got it (got a reply just now)
The stupidest part is he's about an hour away from where my grandad lives and my mum just gone up there this weekend and i could of gone with her and picked it up :bash:
Now i have to try convince her to go all the way back up there in a 3 weeks time (providing i can get the money back that i've just spent)
He's male aswell so will be a lovely addition :whip:


----------



## Paul P

Cookaaaaay said:


> Thanks. :no1:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!:2thumb:
> Yeah, a few other people have said female too. I've always thought of it as a female, I don't know why.. but it just looks like a female to me, haha.


Don't quote me on this but I would go with it being a male :whistling2:


----------



## Chris18

Paul P said:


> Don't quote me on this but I would go with it being a male :whistling2:


You're the expert :lol2:
can I just ask what makes you think that?
I thought long snout and thin neck and thicker body meant female? (can't really tell that way from the picture)

Edit: also Paul, what are your opinions on Pairs of ackies, I've found a possible male to go with my female and hope to be sourcing another female in august
The male is about 1 and a half years old and mine is a year and 2 months
cheers
chris


----------



## Tommy123

Hi guys,
I've been looking into getting a single ackie, as I'm not sure I could handle 2-3. But is this possible to keep them singly? Also if I did keep him alone would I be looking a t a 3x2x2 or a 4x2x2 vivarium?
Also what do you feed, and how often?


----------



## Paul P

Chris18 said:


> You're the expert :lol2:
> can I just ask what makes you think that?
> I thought long snout and thin neck and thicker body meant female? (can't really tell that way from the picture)
> 
> Edit: also Paul, what are your opinions on Pairs of ackies, I've found a possible male to go with my female and hope to be sourcing another female in august
> The male is about 1 and a half years old and mine is a year and 2 months
> cheers
> chris


Hi Chris

All animals differ in size and bulk, in general you are right in what you say but it wasnt untill an experienced keeper pointed it out to me that male subadult / adult keep the vivid bold oscillations in their pattern, almost filling the rings with black or dark brown, where as the females tend to lose these bold markings ( some females look to only have the outer ring remaining )

Heres a male, I hope what Ive just said makes sense










Female atop the male









Keeping groups brings out their more natural behaviour although at breeding times females can become rather nasty in the battle for prime laying space, its sods law they will become gravid around the same time, lol

If you do opt for keeping a group or trio you must always have a spare viv at hand incase needed. A pair however will not create this issue and can be housed all year round.


----------



## Chris18

Paul P said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> All animals differ in size and bulk, in general you are right in what you say but it wasnt untill an experienced keeper pointed it out to me that male subadult / adult keep the vivid bold oscillations in their pattern, almost filling the rings with black or dark brown, where as the females tend to lose these bold markings ( some females look to only have the outer ring remaining )
> 
> Heres a male, I hope what Ive just said makes sense
> 
> image
> 
> Female atop the male
> image
> 
> Keeping groups brings out their more natural behaviour although at breeding times females can become rather nasty in the battle for prime laying space, its sods law they will become gravid around the same time, lol
> 
> If you do opt for keeping a group or trio you must always have a spare viv at hand incase needed. A pair however will not create this issue and can be housed all year round.


Thanks paul for clearing that up for me
Very interesting and i completely see what you mean, especially as i just looked at my female and it seems to be the case, not that i have a male to compare too.
Gorgeous V. a. acanthurus you have their, you can definitely tell the difference between the two subspecies!
I've heard it's hard to introduce new members into an already established individual/group, has this got truth behind it?
Obviously i'll have a spare viv incase as my female was sold so the old owner could separate her from the other as they were fighting, do you think she's likely to repeat this behavior with another female? obviously a male will be larger so less likely to be bullied but still damage can obviously occur so separate housing is essential.
I'll probably end up using the other enclosure anyway so the female can have a rest after mating as I know these are known for prolific breeding :lol2:
Cheers again paul
chris


----------



## Chris18

Tommy123 said:


> Hi guys,
> I've been looking into getting a single ackie, as I'm not sure I could handle 2-3. But is this possible to keep them singly? Also if I did keep him alone would I be looking a t a 3x2x2 or a 4x2x2 vivarium?
> Also what do you feed, and how often?


I've had my female from 4 months old in a 4x2x2 vivarium and she's been absolutely fine on her own, infact she's thrived in these conditions, not having to compete for food and basking areas is the obvious cause of it but as paul has said, they display natural behavior better as groups so you will have a more interesting display if you have more than 1, ofcourse if you don't think you can handle more than 1 this is very clever of you to see this as many other keeps just dive right in there and then realize they can't handle it.
I would say a minimum for a single-trio is a 4x2x2 as my single uses virtually every inch of the viv she has and I wouldn't think of housing her in anything smaller. Bigger is always obviously better as they will use it all.
I feed on a mix of dubia roaches, meal worms and super worms with the odd locust when I get them. They can be fed fine on a staple of roaches, crickets or locust though. As treats mine get shrimp, pinkies, scrambbled egg and she's had raw egg before now.
I fed mine every day when she was younger but it's advised to start feeding them every other day when they're older as monitors are prone to obesity, especially if they have a lot of meat which should only be fed max once a week as a treat.


----------



## Paul P

Chris18 said:


> Thanks paul for clearing that up for me
> Very interesting and i completely see what you mean, especially as i just looked at my female and it seems to be the case, not that i have a male to compare too.
> Gorgeous V. a. acanthurus you have their, you can definitely tell the difference between the two subspecies!
> I've heard it's hard to introduce new members into an already established individual/group, has this got truth behind it?
> Obviously i'll have a spare viv incase as my female was sold so the old owner could separate her from the other as they were fighting, do you think she's likely to repeat this behavior with another female? obviously a male will be larger so less likely to be bullied but still damage can obviously occur so separate housing is essential.
> I'll probably end up using the other enclosure anyway so the female can have a rest after mating as I know these are known for prolific breeding :lol2:
> Cheers again paul
> chris


You could always try a method I use and that is if trying to introduce new animals to one another do it in a new viv at the same time, this way there is no teritorial issues to contend with and any skirmishes will settle with time.


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> :bash::bash::bash::bash:
> Having really rubbish luck lol!
> No reply from the women with the pair and then she bumped the thread so i'm guessing she wasn't interest
> Then I found a male on preloved which is in england so I emailed him a couple of days ago to no reply and as the advert was old i thought it had gone
> Went on a spending spree instead in my 'depression'
> Turns out he's still got it (got a reply just now)
> The stupidest part is he's about an hour away from where my grandad lives and my mum just gone up there this weekend and i could of gone with her and picked it up :bash:
> Now i have to try convince her to go all the way back up there in a 3 weeks time (providing i can get the money back that i've just spent)
> He's male aswell so will be a lovely addition :whip:


:lol2: That is just unlucky! :')
But, patience is a virtue. :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:



Paul P said:


> Don't quote me on this but I would go with it being a male :whistling2:


Ohh really? Well, I think you're more likely to be correct out of everyone who I've asked. So, thanks for clearing that up for me. :notworthy::no1:


----------



## Chris18

Paul P said:


> You could always try a method I use and that is if trying to introduce new animals to one another do it in a new viv at the same time, this way there is no teritorial issues to contend with and any skirmishes will settle with time.


i'll probably buy a new viv then and then swap everything over and use the old one as a spare setup
I'll wash everything clean with boiling water and a weak reptile safe disinfectant to get off any smells and hopefully everything will go smoothly
I know they may 'fight' at first but i've heard this will just be to get the hierarchy in order and then be fine with one another


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> :lol2: That is just unlucky! :')
> But, patience is a virtue. :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:




It seems everything has gone good now
He said he'd hold it for me until i can get up there to collect it :Na_Na_Na_Na:
I'm so happy :no1:
Will hopefully be getting my second ackie within a few weeks to a month :flrt:
I'm paying £100 for him and £15 train so not too bad, originally he asked for £80 but said he'd had an offer for that price so i raised it as much as i could afford to make sure i got it :devil:


----------



## Tommy123

Chris18 said:


> I've had my female from 4 months old in a 4x2x2 vivarium and she's been absolutely fine on her own, infact she's thrived in these conditions, not having to compete for food and basking areas is the obvious cause of it but as paul has said, they display natural behavior better as groups so you will have a more interesting display if you have more than 1, ofcourse if you don't think you can handle more than 1 this is very clever of you to see this as many other keeps just dive right in there and then realize they can't handle it.
> I would say a minimum for a single-trio is a 4x2x2 as my single uses virtually every inch of the viv she has and I wouldn't think of housing her in anything smaller. Bigger is always obviously better as they will use it all.
> I feed on a mix of dubia roaches, meal worms and super worms with the odd locust when I get them. They can be fed fine on a staple of roaches, crickets or locust though. As treats mine get shrimp, pinkies, scrambbled egg and she's had raw egg before now.
> I fed mine every day when she was younger but it's advised to start feeding them every other day when they're older as monitors are prone to obesity, especially if they have a lot of meat which should only be fed max once a week as a treat.


Okay, thanks for the very informative reply, I thought 4x2x2 would be smallest, I doubt I'd go any smaller to be honest, because the main reason I want an ackie is because they are active, and handleable, but more the reason because there active. 
I would probably staple feed it on crickets/locusts and possibly roaches occasionly, and egg once a week? I never knew they could have egg, but thats handy because my parents have loads of chickens so that means loads of eggs. But I'd obviously limit it to eggs once a week. 
Do you know a decent caresheet, or could you provide me with temps, stuff to put in their vivarium etc?
Tom.


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> It seems everything has gone good now
> He said he'd hold it for me until i can get up there to collect it :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> I'm so happy :no1:
> Will hopefully be getting my second ackie within a few weeks to a month :flrt:
> I'm paying £100 for him and £15 train so not too bad, originally he asked for £80 but said he'd had an offer for that price so i raised it as much as i could afford to make sure i got it :devil:


Ah, that's fantastic news! 
Hopefully nothing will go wrong with it all! :2thumb:: victory:


----------



## Chris18

Tommy123 said:


> Okay, thanks for the very informative reply, I thought 4x2x2 would be smallest, I doubt I'd go any smaller to be honest, because the main reason I want an ackie is because they are active, and handleable, but more the reason because there active.
> I would probably staple feed it on crickets/locusts and possibly roaches occasionly, and egg once a week? I never knew they could have egg, but thats handy because my parents have loads of chickens so that means loads of eggs. But I'd obviously limit it to eggs once a week.
> Do you know a decent caresheet, or could you provide me with temps, stuff to put in their vivarium etc?
> Tom.


They are very active, as for handleable it depends in which sense, they're active so don't stay in your hands very long, they'll either climb up your shoulder then down your other arms and all around or try to wiggle down onto the floor, i'd describe them more as interactive as they'll always be interesed in what you're doing and if they hear noises they'll react depending on what it is, mine hates the sound of me running my fingers through the carpet and will actually run from it, but if i bend plastic she'll come and see what the heck is going on :lol2:

Crickets and locust staple with the occasional roaches sounds perfect to me, They love a good chase and is very fun to watch them go crazy :lol2:
I would say egg once a week but maybe miss the odd week out every now and again just to make sure they don't become too obese



Cookaaaaay said:


> Ah, that's fantastic news!
> Hopefully nothing will go wrong with it all! :2thumb:: victory:


Me too, hopefully my mum will take me up sooner rather than later :lol2:
Hopefully they both behave themselves with each other but they can feel free to get dirty  :lol2:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> Me too, hopefully my mum will take me up sooner rather than later :lol2:
> Hopefully they both behave themselves with each other but they can feel free to get dirty  :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Tommy123

Chris18 said:


> They are very active, as for handleable it depends in which sense, they're active so don't stay in your hands very long, they'll either climb up your shoulder then down your other arms and all around or try to wiggle down onto the floor, i'd describe them more as interactive as they'll always be interesed in what you're doing and if they hear noises they'll react depending on what it is, mine hates the sound of me running my fingers through the carpet and will actually run from it, but if i bend plastic she'll come and see what the heck is going on :lol2:
> 
> Crickets and locust staple with the occasional roaches sounds perfect to me, They love a good chase and is very fun to watch them go crazy :lol2:
> I would say egg once a week but maybe miss the odd week out every now and again just to make sure they don't become too obese
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, hopefully my mum will take me up sooner rather than later :lol2:
> Hopefully they both behave themselves with each other but they can feel free to get dirty  :lol2:


Ok, I'll probably, as you recommended go with egg every two weeks.
Thanks again for your help,
Tom.


----------



## Chris18

She's loving the super worms now aswell cookay, i think they just freak her out a bit before, she'll eat about 5 or 6 in a sitting and I feed her twice one day and then nothing the other
Getting another 100 adult roaches for my colony so hopefully she'll have loads to much on when my colony gets going more


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> She's loving the super worms now aswell cookay, i think they just freak her out a bit before, she'll eat about 5 or 6 in a sitting and I feed her twice one day and then nothing the other
> Getting another 100 adult roaches for my colony so hopefully she'll have loads to much on when my colony gets going more


Ahh, good to hear they aren't going to waste now! 
Ohh, what sort of roach? I wanted to have a Turkistan Roach colony, but my mum has banned me from feeding roaches! haha


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> Ahh, good to hear they aren't going to waste now!
> Ohh, what sort of roach? I wanted to have a Turkistan Roach colony, but my mum has banned me from feeding roaches! haha


They're dubia roaches, i've got a colony of 30 females, 12 males and around 100 nymph of different sizes at the minute but adding another 50 males and 50 females i'll have quite a large colony, nothing compared to the breeder who has 3 colonies of around 2000 each :gasp:
My mum isn't aware of me having them, i just shove them in my wardrobe as they like it dark and she's none the wiser :lol2:
Photos of the ackie monster coming in a second guys :mf_dribble:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> They're dubia roaches, i've got a colony of 30 females, 12 males and around 100 nymph of different sizes at the minute but adding another 50 males and 50 females i'll have quite a large colony, nothing compared to the breeder who has 3 colonies of around 2000 each :gasp:
> My mum isn't aware of me having them, i just shove them in my wardrobe as they like it dark and she's none the wiser :lol2:
> Photos of the ackie monster coming in a second guys :mf_dribble:


Ahh right, don't they take ages to reach sexual maturity?
That's why I was going to start a Turkistan instead of dubias. 

and :lol2:! That's a good idea! :')


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> Ahh right, don't they take ages to reach sexual maturity?
> That's why I was going to start a Turkistan instead of dubias.
> 
> and :lol2:! That's a good idea! :')


6 months, which i guess is a long time but once they've been going for over a year you'll just end up with them of all sizes all over the place :lol2:
The adults live for a good 2-3 years though so a long time of breeding before they die :gasp:
They have about 30 babies at a time so that's 2,400 babies from 80 females!
Like most other people i'll probably have to split them up and sell them off as starter colonies, so not only is it a free supply of food it's also making a little profit 

Here's pictures, excuse the disgusting quality my flash is broke and vivarium lighting is awful for lizard photography without it :whip:














































And her markings obviously showing she's female but her markings are quite red










She also just let me stratch her head which she normally recoils in disgust about :lol2:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> 6 months, which i guess is a long time but once they've been going for over a year you'll just end up with them of all sizes all over the place :lol2:
> The adults live for a good 2-3 years though so a long time of breeding before they die :gasp:
> They have about 30 babies at a time so that's 2,400 babies from 80 females!
> Like most other people i'll probably have to split them up and sell them off as starter colonies, so not only is it a free supply of food it's also making a little profit
> 
> Here's pictures, excuse the disgusting quality my flash is broke and vivarium lighting is awful for lizard photography without it :whip:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And her markings obviously showing she's female but her markings are quite red
> 
> image
> 
> She also just let me stratch her head which she normally recoils in disgust about :lol2:


Ahh, when you say it like that.. it sounds like a good colony to start! haha

Great pics! Lovely ackie!
Now that Paul has mentioned the patterns/markings, I've now started to notice how vivid the markings on my ackie actually are compared to other ackie's like yours.

I really need to get rid of my wooden box and swap it for a paving slab thing like you've got! haha


----------



## Chris18

Cookaaaaay said:


> Ahh, when you say it like that.. it sounds like a good colony to start! haha
> 
> Great pics! Lovely ackie!
> Now that Paul has mentioned the patterns/markings, I've now started to notice how vivid the markings on my ackie actually are compared to other ackie's like yours.
> 
> I really need to get rid of my wooden box and swap it for a paving slab thing like you've got! haha


Yeh i've noticed a few males have nicer patterns!
Someone had the most gorgeous male before and I can't remember who!
It had lovely lines and a nice chocolaty colouring :mf_dribble:

It is a paving slab, they had to order a whole nothing batch when they were doing the garden because they were one sort :whistling2:
I've since found another 2 so use them as hides :lol2:
They absorb and hold heat really well and when i spray water on it it immediately starts evaporating and you can see steam coming off :gasp:
I wouldnt make her able to dig under it though, i did it before and she never came out from under it as it was nice and cosy and warm enough for digestion so she could just stay under it all the time :bash:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> Yeh i've noticed a few males have nicer patterns!
> Someone had the most gorgeous male before and I can't remember who!
> It had lovely lines and a nice chocolaty colouring :mf_dribble:
> 
> It is a paving slab, they had to order a whole nothing batch when they were doing the garden because they were one sort :whistling2:
> I've since found another 2 so use them as hides :lol2:
> They absorb and hold heat really well and when i spray water on it it immediately starts evaporating and you can see steam coming off :gasp:
> I wouldnt make her able to dig under it though, i did it before and she never came out from under it as it was nice and cosy and warm enough for digestion so she could just stay under it all the time :bash:


Ohh, chocolatey colour? Bet it was beautiful! 

:lol2:
Put them to good use then! 

and haha! :')


----------



## MDFMONITOR

*Some Ackie pics from earlier today>*

Had some time to sit in the viv today, manage to get 5/6 ok pics out of about 50 or so:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

MDFMONITOR said:


> Had some time to sit in the viv today, manage to get 5/6 ok pics out of about 50 or so:lol2::lol2:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Great photos, gorgeous ackies!
Your setup looks amazing! :notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## NightGecko

Anyone want some CB gilleni? :whistling2:


----------



## Railz

they are beautiful but expensive lol £300+ a pop ? hope it goes well


----------



## mrhoyo

NightGecko said:


> Anyone want some CB gilleni? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image


Depending on the price, yes.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## NightGecko

ridium said:


> they are beautiful but expensive lol £300+ a pop ? hope it goes well


Definately above that, usually they sell for £350-500 as unsexed baby. I know of a 2011 trio (1.2) for sale at the moment for £1600.


----------



## MDFMONITOR

NightGecko said:


> Anyone want some CB gilleni? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image


Does want mean have for free!!:lol2::lol2:

you'd need a big bank account on a serious note!


----------



## Cookaaaaay

What's happened to this thread? It used to be full of people! haha.
Now there's about three people that use it.
At this rate, the bloody Chameleon thread will overtake us! :devil::lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Hes not a dwarf, well he is at the moment so why not! :whistling2:

Here is Beanie, my bosc having a munch! :2thumb:


















































































Hope you like :2thumb:


----------



## bazza5938

Cookaaaaay said:


> What's happened to this thread? It used to be full of people! haha.
> Now there's about three people that use it.
> At this rate, the bloody Chameleon thread will overtake us! :devil::lol2:


Given that what I presume is my male is starting to get the other two that he's been humping for the past while to turn over a bit, they might start mating soon, though they were bought as cb may 10 it might still be a little early. Must get them out for a measure and new photos soon


----------



## kipperhughes

aww love bosc they always look like they smiling hehe 

good to see breading season is in full swing lol 

just out interest i know general rule thumb is dont keep different species together but what bout the sub species of dwarf monitors like gilleni and ackies as they do look alot alike?


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Dean Cheetham said:


> Hes not a dwarf, well he is at the moment so why not! :whistling2:
> 
> Here is Beanie, my bosc having a munch! :2thumb:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Hope you like :2thumb:


Haha! 
Great photos, he's lovely!
How big do these guys get? : victory:



bazza5938 said:


> Given that what I presume is my male is starting to get the other two that he's been humping for the past while to turn over a bit, they might start mating soon, though they were bought as cb may 10 it might still be a little early. Must get them out for a measure and new photos soon


Ooh, that's good news. :2thumb:
Hope all goes well!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Cookaaaaay said:


> Haha!
> Great photos, he's lovely!
> How big do these guys get? : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, that's good news. :2thumb:
> Hope all goes well!


Thanks mate, probably hit 3 and half ft 4ft


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Dean Cheetham said:


> Thanks mate, probably hit 3 and half ft 4ft


Ohhh really? I always thought they get bigger than that! haha.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Cookaaaaay said:


> Ohhh really? I always thought they get bigger than that! haha.


I think its possible to get bigger but going by a 8x4x4 recomended size enclosure I doubt they would get to much bigger


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Cookaaaaay said:


> Ohhh really? I always thought they get bigger than that! haha.[/QUOTE
> 
> A four foot bosc is a big ole boscy : victory:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Dean Cheetham said:


> I think its possible to get bigger but going by a 8x4x4 recomended size enclosure I doubt they would get to much bigger





ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> A four foot bosc is a big ole boscy : victory:


Thanks guys!
Wow, I thought they reached 5-6ft haha!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Cookaaaaay said:


> Thanks guys!
> Wow, I thought they reached 5-6ft haha!


Haha not that bad 
A possibility in the future?


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Dean Cheetham said:


> Haha not that bad
> A possibility in the future?


Haha 
YES! haha! Now that I know they don't get too big, definitely! 
Only when I have my own place and a good job though. :no1:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Cookaaaaay said:


> Haha
> YES! haha! Now that I know they don't get too big, definitely!
> Only when I have my own place and a good job though. :no1:


Haha! Good for you for putting your situation first


----------



## spikemu

wow ive not been on here in AGES ..... one question 

i won a tin of river shrimp in a reptile raffle at grange reptiles on monday .... can ackies eat them ???? ?


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Dean Cheetham said:


> Haha! Good for you for putting your situation first


Haha, yeah. I'm sensible! :Na_Na_Na_Na:



spikemu said:


> wow ive not been on here in AGES ..... one question
> 
> i won a tin of river shrimp in a reptile raffle at grange reptiles on monday .... can ackies eat them ???? ?


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/417447-yellow-ackie-questions.html
That thread says they can eat shrimp, I don't know how true it is. I think it should be fine because they can eat things like prawn?


----------



## Chris18

Well my female is officially a pig, she just took down 5 adult male dubias into her gut no problems :lol2: she bloody loves them and I advise anyone with reptiles to get a colony going!

I'm just feeding off the males atm as my ratio is about 40 percent males and 60 percent females so need to get the ratio a bit lower as I've heard they breed better that way, she seems to like the idea of getting all the males :lol2:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Chris18 said:


> Well my female is officially a pig, she just took down 5 adult male dubias into her gut no problems :lol2: she bloody loves them and I advise anyone with reptiles to get a colony going!
> 
> I'm just feeding off the males atm as my ratio is about 40 percent males and 60 percent females so need to get the ratio a bit lower as I've heard they breed better that way, she seems to like the idea of getting all the males :lol2:


:lol2:
Bet that was great to watch!


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Cleaned my vivarium out today and rearranged everything. I also added some new stuff, including an actual water bowl!! I've been using a plastic see-through container since I got him/her!

Pics to follow! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Barlow

Bath time for the ackies.


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Barlow said:


> Bath time for the ackies.
> image
> image
> image


Great photos, lovely ackies!
I haven't given my ackie a bath in a while, I might give him/her one tomorrow.


----------



## Barlow

Cookaaaaay said:


> Great photos, lovely ackies!
> I haven't given my ackie a bath in a while, I might give him/her one tomorrow.


Cheers bud. TBH this is the first time I've bathed them. The male's been in shed for ages and I just wanted an excuse to photo them too.


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Barlow said:


> Cheers bud. TBH this is the first time I've bathed them. The male's been in shed for ages and I just wanted an excuse to photo them too.


Haha!
Yeah, I only bath my ackie when (s)he's in shed.


----------



## Cookaaaaay

*My Ackie setup!*


----------



## CommonBOA

Chris18 said:


> Well my female is officially a pig, she just took down 5 adult male dubias into her gut no problems :lol2: she bloody loves them and I advise anyone with reptiles to get a colony going!
> 
> I'm just feeding off the males atm as my ratio is about 40 percent males and 60 percent females so need to get the ratio a bit lower as I've heard they breed better that way, she seems to like the idea of getting all the males :lol2:


Ha goos stuff, how long did it take u to get ya roches up and going? my ackie and beardie r eating me out of hosue and home lol

cheers 

lee


----------



## Barlow

i managed to catch one of my auffengergi today before it dashed into a cork tube. Only the 3rd time I've held one. This is the slightly smaller of the two and I think is female.


















These are really slow growing compared to ackies but still can really pack some food away!


----------



## Chris18

CommonBOA said:


> Ha goos stuff, how long did it take u to get ya roches up and going? my ackie and beardie r eating me out of hosue and home lol
> 
> cheers
> 
> lee


Sorry missed this.
My colony hasn't been going long really, a few months of having 30 females but I just introduced another 50 females and 50 males, it isn't the best ratio to buy but noone will sell just sells say i had to buy the males aswell so may aswell feed the extras off!
I did catch a female with something hanging out her back end the other day though, probably a sperm package.
All the males decided to escape yesterday as I accidently stacked the egg crate too high, was chasing them around my room for ages, i'd turn the lights off to go to sleep and another would turn up on my arm T_T



Barlow said:


> i managed to catch one of my auffengergi today before it dashed into a cork tube. Only the 3rd time I've held one. This is the slightly smaller of the two and I think is female.
> image
> 
> image
> 
> These are really slow growing compared to ackies but still can really pack some food away!


The markings are stunning :mf_dribble: shame they're a less out going species aye


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> Sorry missed this.
> My colony hasn't been going long really, a few months of having 30 females but I just introduced another 50 females and 50 males, it isn't the best ratio to buy but noone will sell just sells say i had to buy the males aswell so may aswell feed the extras off!
> I did catch a female with something hanging out her back end the other day though, probably a sperm package.
> All the males decided to escape yesterday as I accidently stacked the egg crate too high, was chasing them around my room for ages, i'd turn the lights off to go to sleep and another would turn up on my arm T_T
> 
> 
> 
> The markings are stunning :mf_dribble: shame they're a less out going species aye


Yes mate, it's a great shame I don't get to see them that often, I used to have a camera in their viv which was a good way to observe them. It was one designed for bird boxes but my father has it at the moment for his blue tit box.


----------



## spikemu

quick update ... they all lloved the shrimp  .. so did the escapee mealworms  (on a related note ) ... i seem to have a colony of mealworms living in the substrate ... i only ever see lil babies and never beetles ... wat action should i take ??? ... too total clean out or leave to the ackies ???


----------



## yarok

are timor monitors dwarf monitors? I just got one and hes really cool


----------



## Chris18

yarok said:


> are timor monitors dwarf monitors? I just got one and hes really cool


yep, they come under odatria (dwarf monitors)


----------



## ocean123

*ackie viv*

hi people a few pic's of my ackie viv. just need to find a trio to put in it now:2thumb: think there a great little monitor:no1:


----------



## Barlow

ocean123 said:


> hi people a few pic's of my ackie viv. just need to find a trio to put in it now:2thumb: think there a great little monitor:no1:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image


Looking good but can I suggest some improvements?

The gaps between the stacks needs to be a lot smaller, about 2 inches is good. And they need to be closed off on 3 sides. They like to squeeze into tight spaces. Also there is not much choice of hiding places. You need tight spaces in a variety of positions around the viv so they can choose a spot according to their needs.

How deep is the soil? It's quite far away from the heat source and if it's too cold then they just won't burrow. It may be worth heating it from below via heat mat and stat, but cover the mat with some old flooring lino or similar so they can't get in diregt contact with the heatmat. What type of soil is that? It looks good.


----------



## ocean123

cheers for the advice, will look to make the rets smaller. i do have plans to put more hiding places in and more logs and branches just need another visit to my local woods. once the ackies go in the soil level will be around 10inch deep. what soil temps do u suggest mine are around 84. the soil used is b&q top soil.


----------



## Barlow

84f is fine mate. No need to heat there then. The soil looks a different colour to topsoil, must be the pics.


----------



## ocean123

i did mix in play sand, what substrate do you use?


----------



## Barlow

The same, topsoil/playsand mix. I'm not totally happy with it though and I'm thinking of trying some sand/gravel from a local gravel pit that I fish. It's just an idea at the mo though, it may turn out useless


----------



## MDFMONITOR

ocean123 said:


> hi people a few pic's of my ackie viv. just need to find a trio to put in it now:2thumb: think there a great little monitor:no1:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image


Yea nice job, some work gone into that!:no1:

But as mentioned smaller gaps between the wood & they might struggle to get a good grip on smooth bark trees.


----------



## MDFMONITOR

*vid tour de enclosure.*

YouTube - Varanus Acanthurus Ackie Enclosure.mp4


----------



## benjaybo

*timors*

hi im looking to get some timor monitors i really only need to get a female as i know where theres a nice male near me. if anuone can help it would be appreciated.
peace: victory:


----------



## Chris18

benjaybo said:


> hi im looking to get some timor monitors i really only need to get a female as i know where theres a nice male near me. if anuone can help it would be appreciated.
> peace: victory:


Crystal palace has some of both sex, £95 each and deliver for around 30-45 : victory:


----------



## Barlow

benjaybo said:


> hi im looking to get some timor monitors i really only need to get a female as i know where theres a nice male near me. if anuone can help it would be appreciated.
> peace: victory:


If you don't mind looking at an empty cage then get them. If not then you'll be dissapointed. Or you could keep them without multiple hiding spots throughout the viv. But then you wouldn't be keeping them, just caging them. Do you have any monitors already?


----------



## benjaybo

Chris18 said:


> Crystal palace has some of both sex, £95 each and deliver for around 30-45 : victory:


awesome cheers mate are they adults ( soz for the stupid question) :lol2:


----------



## Chris18

benjaybo said:


> awesome cheers mate are they adults ( soz for the stupid question) :lol2:


CB10 it says (not sure when in 2010 though)
Best to email/ring them : victory:
Google crystal palace reptiles and you should find it


----------



## benjaybo

Chris18 said:


> CB10 it says (not sure when in 2010 though)
> Best to email/ring them : victory:
> Google crystal palace reptiles and you should find it


cheers just have mate they look great thank you very much :notworthy:


----------



## Chris18

benjaybo said:


> cheers just have mate they look great thank you very much :notworthy:


No problem
Just make sure you have a seperate set up ready incase they don't agree with each other or the female suffers from sudden crashes from over breeding which is quite likely if they breed too much like most other reptiles and just remember just because they seem to be getting on fine there might be bullying or one eating all the food that you cannot see, especially as i've heard timors are quite secretive so you won't know unless you get them out for a check regularly : victory:


----------



## benjaybo

Chris18 said:


> No problem
> Just make sure you have a seperate set up ready incase they don't agree with each other or the female suffers from sudden crashes from over breeding which is quite likely if they breed too much like most other reptiles and just remember just because they seem to be getting on fine there might be bullying or one eating all the food that you cannot see, especially as i've heard timors are quite secretive so you won't know unless you get them out for a check regularly : victory:


kl cheers mate will hand feed just over half their food each then will throw some stuff in for them to hunt, cheers for the advice i cant wait to get a female for my storrs when he is older. : victory:
peace 
ben


----------



## Barlow

benjaybo said:


> kl cheers mate will hand feed just over half their food each then will throw some stuff in for them to hunt, cheers for the advice i cant wait to get a female for my storrs when he is older. : victory:
> peace
> ben


Sorry. Had to laugh at this (no offence). Being able to hand feed a timor once in a while is like being able to pluck hens teeth! Never mind half it's food intake. Which is a lot!!!


----------



## ocean123

cheers mdfmonitor going to sort the gaps out on the retes today. think a trip to a pet shops in order to buy some ruff bark ill make sure i put plenty in the viv :thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Chris18 said:


> No problem
> Just make sure you have a seperate set up ready incase they don't agree with each other or the female suffers from sudden crashes from over breeding which is quite likely if they breed too much like most other reptiles and just remember just because they seem to be getting on fine there might be bullying or one eating all the food that you cannot see, especially as i've heard timors are quite secretive so you won't know unless you get them out for a check regularly : victory:



They don't like being handled full stop and suggesting getting them out for a regular check up for an animal that clearly doesnt want to be handled is bad news could very well lead to them both stressing out to buggery and killing them best to let them get on with it on there own terms the keeper in question should be confident enough to work out from the occasional glimpses he will get off his charges to see if they are eating well enough. : victory:


----------



## CommonBOA

My ackie feeding vid

YouTube - Ackie Feeding

Cheers: victory:

Lee


----------



## Barlow

CommonBOA said:


> My ackie feeding vid
> 
> YouTube - Ackie Feeding
> 
> Cheers: victory:
> 
> Lee


Nice looking Ackie mate


----------



## CommonBOA

Barlow said:


> Nice looking Ackie mate



Cheers: victory:

There soooooo much fun to watch hunting.


----------



## benjaybo

Barlow said:


> Sorry. Had to laugh at this (no offence). Being able to hand feed a timor once in a while is like being able to pluck hens teeth! Never mind half it's food intake. Which is a lot!!!


lol no offence taken good sir : victory:
i didnt mean from start off with them lol, i have my storrs hand feeding and hunting on the same basis and he seems very happy with it as i throw abit of food in to hunt everyday. will take a while of training with long tongs but will get there in the end just need to build up some trust.


----------



## benjaybo

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> They don't like being handled full stop and suggesting getting them out for a regular check up for an animal that clearly doesnt want to be handled is bad news could very well lead to them both stressing out to buggery and killing them best to let them get on with it on there own terms the keeper in question should be confident enough to work out from the occasional glimpses he will get off his charges to see if they are eating well enough. : victory:


yes will basicly see how they react to a small amount of handling but i have studied monitor behaviour a lot so will take it with a pinch of salt and as for weight i will keep an eye on there bmi and will adjust food accordingly etc lol.


----------



## Barlow

benjaybo said:


> lol no offence taken good sir : victory:
> i didnt mean from start off with them lol, i have my storrs hand feeding and hunting on the same basis and he seems very happy with it as i throw abit of food in to hunt everyday. will take a while of training with long tongs but will get there in the end just need to build up some trust.


I've had my auffenbergi for a year. And in all that time all I have ever managed to do is get the larger of the two to take a fluff from my fingers while in his cork tube hide. He didn't even stick his head out, I had to push it in for him. That was about 2 months ago and despite several repeat attempts it has remained a one off. Good luck with the tongue feeding.


----------



## benjaybo

Barlow said:


> I've had my auffenbergi for a year. And in all that time all I have ever managed to do is get the larger of the two to take a fluff from my fingers while in his cork tube hide. He didn't even stick his head out, I had to push it in for him. That was about 2 months ago and despite several repeat attempts it has remained a one off. Good luck with the tongue feeding.


kl ill try with tongs and see what happens has worked with my storrs n he was pretty flighty when i got him he is pretty good now tho am hoping to breed with him in the future


----------



## Barlow

benjaybo said:


> kl ill try with tongs and see what happens has worked with my storrs n he was pretty flighty when i got him he is pretty good now tho am hoping to breed with him in the future


Monitors like Storrs, ackies and kims are fairly easy to tongue feed once they're accustomed to you, but timors, auffenbergi (peacocks), similis etc are much harder. They can be very frustrating to keep as you'll never see them. I used to have a camera in my auffenbergi viv. I'll be putting a better one in soon. One designed for bird boxes. Timors like to shelter in hollow cork tubes and you should have several situated throughout the viv at different temperatures, including one near the basking site so they can bask while hidden. 

Post some pics when you get them mate. We all love the pics.: victory:


----------



## yarok

*youtube*

Check out my Timor on Youtube YouTube - Just Eat It!


----------



## Chris18

yarok said:


> Check out my Timor on Youtube YouTube - Just Eat It!


I know you can't see the whole tank in that video but In my opinion it looks way to bear for a timor, they're a very shy species i've been told.


----------



## benjaybo

Barlow said:


> Monitors like Storrs, ackies and kims are fairly easy to tongue feed once they're accustomed to you, but timors, auffenbergi (peacocks), similis etc are much harder. They can be very frustrating to keep as you'll never see them. I used to have a camera in my auffenbergi viv. I'll be putting a better one in soon. One designed for bird boxes. Timors like to shelter in hollow cork tubes and you should have several situated throughout the viv at different temperatures, including one near the basking site so they can bask while hidden.
> 
> Post some pics when you get them mate. We all love the pics.: victory:


cheers for the advice mate will put a couple in as im gonna be putting a small heat mat under a foot of soil at the bottom of viv, so they should have 3 places to hide and get heat and a good sized basking spot which after a few months there should be a lot of plant coverage for them to hide in, i have tones of fake plants so in mean time will fill the viv with them :lol2:
: victory:


----------



## benjaybo

yarok said:


> Check out my Timor on Youtube YouTube - Just Eat It!


thank you so much!
that was the first thing i did today, watch a timor loving his din dins :lol2:
well im in a great mood hey hey your seems pretty ok with being out an about with you filming him an such so theres hope for training my timors when i get at least to a small exstent but will give it a try if they dont respond will stop :lol2:

have a good day folks im off to work yay!:lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Morning all! I've been looking at getting some Ackies after keeping some Beardies for some time. I have done some research and would like some advice on required humidity, substrate and do they eat as much as a Beardie would day to day? I have a 6x2x2 viv and was thinking of keeping maybe 3 in here what do you guys reckon?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> Morning all! I've been looking at getting some Ackies after keeping some Beardies for some time. I have done some research and would like some advice on required humidity, substrate and do they eat as much as a Beardie would day to day? I have a 6x2x2 viv and was thinking of keeping maybe 3 in here what do you guys reckon?


 
Hi mate, ackies are great little monitors, i use soil/sand mix 60/40 and tend to keep my humidity around 50/60% and have a nice moist box in there if they see the need for more humidity.
I find mine do not eat as much as my beardies but they are not fully grown yet.
a Trio would more then happily live out their lives in a 6x2x2 :2thumb:

hope this helps :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Cheers! That's spot on, how deep does the substrate need to be as the wood on the front of my viv that the glass sits on is 3 inches high. Are they also ok eating Dubia Roaches as I breed these at home. Can you also point me in the direction of a good reputable Ackie breeder? How much would I be looking at paying for 3?

Sorry for all the questions but there is so much differing advice on the web.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> Cheers! That's spot on, how deep does the substrate need to be as the wood on the front of my viv that the glass sits on is 3 inches high. Are they also ok eating Dubia Roaches as I breed these at home. Can you also point me in the direction of a good reputable Ackie breeder? How much would I be looking at paying for 3?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions but there is so much differing advice on the web.


 
I had the same issue with my viv as well mate, I put in as much substrate as i could and then i have a nice big 12" deep rectangular bucket for them to dig in if they wish too 
Ackies are fine with dubia's as long as they are the correct size and of course if your ackies like them 
As for breeders im not sure of any cooking at the moment but i do know that: MonitorMad,Paul.P have had successful clutches and they do pop up in the classifieds every now and again (sorry not much help here but if you pm MonitorMad im sure he could help you with this better then i can).
I paid around £70-80 each for my babies but buying a trio of adults i think your looking around £250-£300 maybe slightly more.

Hope this helps
Dean:2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

I was thinking of buying 2 or 3 from a young age and watching them grow and develop. It would be pretty cool to keep a trio together.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Nigel_wales said:


> I was thinking of buying 2 or 3 from a young age and watching them grow and develop. It would be pretty cool to keep a trio together.



Tis easier to buy a trio of youngsters and raise em up theres less risks of em fighting all the time.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Yea now to find a good breeder to get some stock off. I've PM'ed both guys mentioned already. Any good care sheets I can look at just to make sure I'll have everything sorted?


----------



## yarok

*Timor Monitor Eating Crickets*

Check out this sweet video of my Timor on Youtube YouTube - Just Eat It!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Hi mate,

Sorry i vanished but im at work :whistling2:
Here is a good link to ackie care Ackie Monitors Care :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Cheers for that, yea im at work to but not workin well i am really but not in a productive corporate way


----------



## Chris18

Couple of pictures of my ackie on her tree stump, they do tree surgery in my college so i stole some of their left overs :Na_Na_Na_Na:

she's looking nice and chunky now, she'll eat adult male dubia's fine aswell, tried to get a video but she only had one today, will try again tomorrow  :mf_dribble:


----------



## mrhoyo

You've just given me a great idea for a basking spot.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris18

mrhoyo said:


> You've just given me a great idea for a basking spot.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


I use slate for basking spots, retains heat a lot better than a stump :lol2:
This is just an extra thing to climb on but is near the basking area so is sort of like a secondary spot where it is still hot but a bit cooler than basking temps :2thumb:


----------



## mrhoyo

Heat retention isn't a good quality in basking spots, it means you cent regulate the temperature as well. I use insulating materials like wood and bark for all my basking spots so I know that if I calibrate it to 40c it will be 40c and not any warmer.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris18

mrhoyo said:


> Heat retention isn't a good quality in basking spots, it means you cent regulate the temperature as well. I use insulating materials like wood and bark for all my basking spots so I know that if I calibrate it to 40c it will be 40c and not any warmer.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


yeh i suppose, heat retention is for belly basking lizards like nocturnal geckos i guess :lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

mrhoyo said:


> Heat retention isn't a good quality in basking spots, it means you cent regulate the temperature as well. I use insulating materials like wood and bark for all my basking spots so I know that if I calibrate it to 40c it will be 40c and not any warmer.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk



Itll still reach the same temperature theres a cap at how hot itll get the only thing thatll change is how fast it gets up to temperature and how fast it cools back down again. 



The best thing to do in that case would be to set up a slate basking spot next to a cork or bark one and see which the monitor prefers in the interess of a fair test of course.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Hey Chris where did you get your Ackie from as your local to me, is there a local breeder???


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Hey Chris where did you get your Ackie from as your local to me, is there a local breeder???


It was just a user on here who had to sell her because of her and another of his fighting sorry
I don't think there is any local breeders unfortunately


----------



## Nigel_wales

I really want to get a trio, ease myself into the world of monitors gently.... They seem quite hard to get hold of!


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> I really want to get a trio, ease myself into the world of monitors gently.... They seem quite hard to get hold of!


I have 2 clutches of eggs cooking at the minute. The first may be going bad but I'm a little unsure. PM me at the beginning of july and I'll be able to tell you whether any will be available.


----------



## mrhoyo

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Itll still reach the same temperature theres a cap at how hot itll get the only thing thatll change is how fast it gets up to temperature and how fast it cools back down again.
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing to do in that case would be to set up a slate basking spot next to a cork or bark one and see which the monitor prefers in the interess of a fair test of course.


That hasn't been my experience, the more conductive materials I've used have warmed up much more. Try holding a stick and a slate under a bulb for a minute or two, see which you'd prefer to touch.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## krsrd

I've read about 100 pages of this thread today and i'm jealous of almost all of you :notworthy:

Would love a pair of Red Ackie's or a Kimberly but the missus says no unless i get rid of the turtles (space they take up can be replaced with a Viv yada yada yada) :whip:

She's slowly coming around though...4/5 months ago it was a definite NO to any more animals :whistling2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

mrhoyo said:


> That hasn't been my experience, the more conductive materials I've used have warmed up much more. Try holding a stick and a slate under a bulb for a minute or two, see which you'd prefer to touch.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


 
Heat to the same temperature more conductive materials CONDUCT HEAT FASTER hence you feeling the effects fastor doesnt stop them being the same temperature as usual completely missing the point.


----------



## mrhoyo

Do you're saying if I put a bulb on full the same distance from a piece of wood and a piece of slayer they would both be the same temperature after a couple of hours? I doubt it, the wood will cool quicker as the bulb dims according to the thermostat even if they reach the some maximum temperature. I'm not arguing by the way, just stating my experiences.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## yarok

Check out my Timor on Youtube YouTube - Just Eat It!


----------



## NightGecko

yarok said:


> Check out my Timor on Youtube YouTube - Just Eat It!


You have posted this already. It looks more like a peacock than a timor


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> I have 2 clutches of eggs cooking at the minute. The first may be going bad but I'm a little unsure. PM me at the beginning of july and I'll be able to tell you whether any will be available.


 
Cheers mate will do, pm me a rough price you'd be expecting for a trio?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

NightGecko said:


> You have posted this already. It looks more like a peacock than a timor


 
I have seen this posted about 10 times :lol2:


----------



## Chris18

Dean Cheetham said:


> I have seen this posted about 10 times :lol2:


I know :lol2:
It's a nice little video of a monitor eating, that tank looks far too bare though especially for a timor, the substrate looks bone dry which means it's dusty like all eco earth is, not humid and there is barely any of it so no burrowing.
Poor thing.


----------



## mrhoyo

Is it in a fish tank?
It does look pretty dry in there, dryer than I would imagine is healthy for it. Might just be the video though or there may be a great big water bowl. Who knows?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel_wales

Still doing some research into Ackies and was wondering if I were to buy a trio and 2 ended up being male with 1 female would this put to much stress on the female and would the males fight? Taking into consideration I would be planning to buy these from a young age and raising them together?


----------



## mrhoyo

They would indeed. Even 1.1 would could stress out the female, people keep them in trios in an attempt to reduce the pressure on them. 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel_wales

Thanks for your reply mate will take that into consideration when purchasing some Ackies.... Might need some spare viv's to hand just to be on the safe side....


----------



## mrhoyo

Whenever you're housing animals together it is always a good idea to have a way of housing them separately if needed.
Housing them separately ensures that there isn't a dominant animal and allows them each to eat, sleep and bask as much as they would like.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris18

YouTube - V. acanthurus eating Dubia roach
:2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Awesome mate makes me want some even more!!! 

Who's got Ackie eggs cooking?


----------



## Bradley

still havent got my ackie but trying to find one at a resonable price in the essex area! pm me if you know somone or you are selling in that area


----------



## Nigel_wales

Bradley said:


> still havent got my ackie but trying to find one at a resonable price in the essex area! pm me if you know somone or you are selling in that area


 
I've done a bit of diggin and they seem to be really hard to get hold of atm as I'm after some myself... Possibly as most eggs are cooking and more will be available later on in the season. Good luck though


----------



## Bradley

there is a show sunday but not the sort of thing you useually see at shows. may have one sorted though for £125


----------



## Chris18

Bradley said:


> there is a show sunday but not the sort of thing you useually see at shows. may have one sorted though for £125


£125 isnt that bad these days, their prices are slowly going up and up
Depending sex, i'd pay around £100 for a male and some people are known to sell females these days at £150. Hatchlings can go for as little as £75 :gasp:

I'm sitting by mines viv now stroking its side :2thumb: You guys really won't regret getting one or a few, they're great animals with awesome temperaments and personalities, nothing compares IMO.
They're worth every penny you spend, i've never once regretted handing over my money for mine, and she's staying with me till I or she dies.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Bradley said:


> there is a show sunday but not the sort of thing you useually see at shows. may have one sorted though for £125


Cool get some pics up when you get him/ her.



Chris18 said:


> £125 isnt that bad these days, their prices are slowly going up and up
> Depending sex, i'd pay around £100 for a male and some people are known to sell females these days at £150. Hatchlings can go for as little as £75 :gasp:
> 
> I'm sitting by mines viv now stroking its side :2thumb: You guys really won't regret getting one or a few, they're great animals with awesome temperaments and personalities, nothing compares IMO.
> They're worth every penny you spend, i've never once regretted handing over my money for mine, and she's staying with me till I or she dies.


Yea can't wait mate the more I look into it the more I want one lol!!! Watched some of the vids you got on youtube in work earlier (at lunch ) and yours is a cracker. Tempted to go up to the doncaster show this year for a look.


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Cool get some pics up when you get him/ her.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea can't wait mate the more I look into it the more I want one lol!!! Watched some of the vids you got on youtube in work earlier (at lunch ) and yours is a cracker. Tempted to go up to the doncaster show this year for a look.


The videos aren't even her at her best :lol2:
I always seem to make videos on the days she's not that interested in food :lol2:
Sometimes she'll go up on her back legs and jump at the roaches i'm holding, unfortunatly roaches are a bit slow so she doesn't chase them that much, think i'm going to get some locust tomorrow as they're more active and she'll chase them like mad, i'll make sure to make another video :2thumb:
They're really gentle animals (unless you give mine a bath, then she bites :lol2: ) but she'll normally just sit there and let me stroke her in the viv, you can't really get them out and hold them though, they're far more interested in exploring :lol2:


----------



## Chris18

Just a few pictures I just snapped :2thumb:
Not the best pictures, my slr is broke :bash: I turned the UV because it over exposes pictures :lol2:

Here we go 

Chilling on the stump










Blurry :devil:










Think the lack of UV bulb made her think it was bed time so she retired to her sleeping hide :lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> The videos aren't even her at her best :lol2:
> I always seem to make videos on the days she's not that interested in food :lol2:
> Sometimes she'll go up on her back legs and jump at the roaches i'm holding, unfortunatly roaches are a bit slow so she doesn't chase them that much, think i'm going to get some locust tomorrow as they're more active and she'll chase them like mad, i'll make sure to make another video :2thumb:
> They're really gentle animals (unless you give mine a bath, then she bites :lol2: ) but she'll normally just sit there and let me stroke her in the viv, you can't really get them out and hold them though, they're far more interested in exploring :lol2:


Yea they seem like really active lizards and pretty quick to!!! Do yo
u keep a bowl of water in the viv for them as I've seen some people do this with monitors?


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Yea they seem like really active lizards and pretty quick to!!! Do yo
> u keep a bowl of water in the viv for them as I've seen some people do this with monitors?


They're lightening when they want to be, so so fast. they normally dash when something startles them and nose plant into the viv wall haha!

I tried several different water bowls, didn't use them at all, if i place her in water she bites me and then when i put her back in the viv she sulks for a few hours :lol2:
I guess you could keep a small one in the viv for humidity purposes as it'll quickly evaporate in the heat, but i don't think they'll bathe themselves in it, as far as i can tell most ackies hate water.
It can do no harm to provide one, just don't use up too much room with something they won't use when you could have hides or logs there instead which they'll use for sure


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> They're lightening when they want to be, so so fast. they normally dash when something startles them and nose plant into the viv wall haha!
> 
> I tried several different water bowls, didn't use them at all, if i place her in water she bites me and then when i put her back in the viv she sulks for a few hours :lol2:
> I guess you could keep a small one in the viv for humidity purposes as it'll quickly evaporate in the heat, but i don't think they'll bathe themselves in it, as far as i can tell most ackies hate water.
> It can do no harm to provide one, just don't use up too much room with something they won't use when you could have hides or logs there instead which they'll use for sure


Lol ok will take that into consideration when designing my viv, I've got a lot of space to play with so might get away with a small shallow bowl. 

Has she caught you when in the bath?


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Lol ok will take that into consideration when designing my viv, I've got a lot of space to play with so might get away with a small shallow bowl.
> 
> Has she caught you when in the bath?


yeh a small shallow bowl will be ideal

Yeh she's bitten me twice while in the bath but i've learnt now that if i grab her with a towel she can't bite me, the result is this :








:lol2:


She's bitten me another time while missing food :lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> yeh a small shallow bowl will be ideal
> 
> Yeh she's bitten me twice while in the bath but i've learnt now that if i grab her with a towel she can't bite me, the result is this :
> 
> image :lol2:
> 
> 
> She's bitten me another time while missing food :lol2:


Lol fp she does look cute in that towel!! Did the bite draw any blood, not sure what the teeth are like on these can't see them doing a lot of damage but I may be wrong lol! :devil:


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Lol fp she does look cute in that towel!! Did the bite draw any blood, not sure what the teeth are like on these can't see them doing a lot of damage but I may be wrong lol! :devil:


Nope, no blood so far, i think she gives more of a warning nip than a bite, she lets go within a few seconds, it hurts a little, like little needles going into you hurts slightly but nothing you'd swear about :lol2:
I think if she wanted to she could definitely draw some blood


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

mrhoyo said:


> Do you're saying if I put a bulb on full the same distance from a piece of wood and a piece of slayer they would both be the same temperature after a couple of hours? I doubt it, the wood will cool quicker as the bulb dims according to the thermostat even if they reach the some maximum temperature. I'm not arguing by the way, just stating my experiences.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


No what im saying is if you apply the same heat source to the same materials they would both heat up to the same maximum temperature as thats the amount of energy your transferring it has a limit same as everything else.


----------



## Barlow

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> No what im saying is if you apply the same heat source to the same materials they would both heat up to the same maximum temperature as thats the amount of energy your transferring it has a limit same as everything else.


Disagree there shane I'm afraid. My auffenbergi basking spot is wood, and my ackies is slate. Using the same bulb I have to position my auffies bulb about 3 inch closer. They're both on 24 hour lighting too. So no chance to cool down.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> Disagree there shane I'm afraid. My auffenbergi basking spot is wood, and my ackies is slate. Using the same bulb I have to position my auffies bulb about 3 inch closer. They're both on 24 hour lighting too. So no chance to cool down.


Different size vivs?


----------



## Barlow

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Different size vivs?


Only just. Auffies viv is about 4 inch higher. 6.6 foot long and 2 foot deep


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> Only just. Auffies viv is about 4 inch higher. 6.6 foot long and 2 foot deep


Theres your answer different size spaces for the heat to dissipate into... of course my statement does rather require the exact conditions for each material to be identical 

Otherwise you will get slight temperature variances :2thumb:


----------



## mrhoyo

Barlow said:


> Disagree there shane I'm afraid. My auffenbergi basking spot is wood, and my ackies is slate. Using the same bulb I have to position my auffies bulb about 3 inch closer. They're both on 24 hour lighting too. So no chance to cool down.


My experiences also. I prefer wood because I feel I can control the heat better. Others will have different opinions and experiences, all equally valid. That's what's great about this hobby, there is no right or wrong in terms of keeping reptiles. Things work well for one but not for another.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

mrhoyo said:


> My experiences also. I prefer wood because I feel I can control the heat better. Others will have different opinions and experiences, all equally valid. That's what's great about this hobby, there is no right or wrong in terms of keeping reptiles. Things work well for one but not for another.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


Speaking of which howd you get on with your alternative substrate?


----------



## mrhoyo

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Speaking of which howd you get on with your alternative substrate?


Which alternative substrate?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel_wales

Looks like I may of lined up a trio of Ackies orignally bought from germany with paperwork... 

10 months old and it's a 1.2 trio which is ideal.....


----------



## mrhoyo

Sounds good

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel_wales

mrhoyo said:


> Sounds good
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


 
Let's hope so!


----------



## Nigel_wales

Going to line my 6x2x2 viv with some substrate now, gonna go get some top soil and mix it with some playsand I have here. How damp does the substrate need to be?


----------



## mrhoyo

Nigel_wales said:


> Going to line my 6x2x2 viv with some substrate now, gonna go get some top soil and mix it with some playsand I have here. How damp does the substrate need to be?


As damp as it needs to be to hold a burrow. I hate soil and sand, it makes a huge mess, looks rubbish and gets in the glass runners. I've had some success with coco fibre, if you compress it whilst wet it holds a shape. I just need to find a way to make it a bit sturdier, I may add some sand or clay based cat litter.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel_wales

Has anyone heard of a Ackie Breeder called Martin Reuter from Germany???? 

The Ackies I'm tempted at have been imported from Germany and bred by the above with all the paperwork just wanted your views on the breeder?


----------



## Nigel_wales

Thought I'd bump this thread up with a few pics of my Ackie's 6x2x2 viv so far. I haven't got them yet and should have some by the 5th/6th June, got it set up early so I can get the temps spot on. Anyway there's a few more items to go in such as sticks, big pieces of bark which I'm yet to pick up.

Here is a pic of the basking spot with a hide underneath and a nice big mound of mud in the background for them to dig in!!!








Picture of the left side with hide again.








Another pic of the left side.








Lastly a pic of the whole vivarium!!










Any tips or improvements are welcome as I'm new to keeping Ackies. I will be making a fake rock background eventually but need a few practices on smaller vivariums first lol.


----------



## NightGecko

Spend the last two days redecorating all my enclosures, just decided the lizards could use a little bit of change to keep them active and excited and I also wanted to get shot of the backings I had in that the tristis and gilleni kept hiding behind, as well as making the nest boxes a lot easier to pull out and rummage through without having to move a load of stuff first. Well here is the end result, quite pleased with the look of them now...

Stack number one, kimberlys and pygmy mulgas.











Kimberlys










hot end










cool end











Pygmy Mulgas










hot end










cool end












Stack number two, peacocks, freckleds, isolation viv & roach colony (next to the snake racks as you can see)











Peacocks










hot end










cool end











Freckleds










hot end










cool end












And last but not least, my hatchling rearing / female seperation / quarantine isolation enclosure. (currently housing the female Kimberly)


----------



## monitor mad

Nigel_wales said:


> Thought I'd bump this thread up with a few pics of my Ackie's 6x2x2 viv so far. I haven't got them yet and should have some by the 5th/6th June, got it set up early so I can get the temps spot on. Anyway there's a few more items to go in such as sticks, big pieces of bark which I'm yet to pick up.
> 
> Here is a pic of the basking spot with a hide underneath and a nice big mound of mud in the background for them to dig in!!!
> image
> Picture of the left side with hide again.
> image
> Another pic of the left side.
> image
> Lastly a pic of the whole vivarium!!
> image
> 
> 
> Any tips or improvements are welcome as I'm new to keeping Ackies. I will be making a fake rock background eventually but need a few practices on smaller vivariums first lol.


 
Looking very nice , pretty sure there going to love it in there :no1:


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Thought I'd bump this thread up with a few pics of my Ackie's 6x2x2 viv so far. I haven't got them yet and should have some by the 5th/6th June, got it set up early so I can get the temps spot on. Anyway there's a few more items to go in such as sticks, big pieces of bark which I'm yet to pick up.
> 
> Here is a pic of the basking spot with a hide underneath and a nice big mound of mud in the background for them to dig in!!!
> image
> Picture of the left side with hide again.
> image
> Another pic of the left side.
> image
> Lastly a pic of the whole vivarium!!
> image
> 
> 
> Any tips or improvements are welcome as I'm new to keeping Ackies. I will be making a fake rock background eventually but need a few practices on smaller vivariums first lol.


Not sure how tight or low the hides are nearer the back, but they love tight spaces to squeeze into for hides.
Just a suggestion really as i know mine loves her tight hide :2thumb:
Make sure they cant dig under them and squish themselves too, as silly as it sounds haha


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Not sure how tight or low the hides are nearer the back, but they love tight spaces to squeeze into for hides.
> Just a suggestion really as i know mine loves her tight hide :2thumb:
> Make sure they cant dig under them and squish themselves too, as silly as it sounds haha


 
Cheers Chris will take that into consideration!!!


----------



## benjaybo

Nigel_wales said:


> Cheers Chris will take that into consideration!!!


nice viv mate id probs put some branches in there depending on what ur popping in it look good tho mate :no1:


----------



## Nigel_wales

benjaybo said:


> nice viv mate id probs put some branches in there depending on what ur popping in it look good tho mate :no1:


Yea I'm going to fill it with some branches and make it a bit more dense with more hiding places etc, there will be Ackies going in there eventually...


----------



## Jaymz

Kimberly rock monitors.
Males X 3





































Female X 1(gravid)


----------



## Nigel_wales

Jaymz said:


> Kimberly rock monitors.
> Males X 3
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Female X 1(gravid)
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


They are awesome mate, how much did the female cost you? I will be a proud owner of some Kimbo's soon ....


----------



## Jaymz

Cheers mate, all 4 came together and were not cheap lol.
Look forward to pics of yours, they are great monitors, feeding time is fun with these guys, they are FAST :lol2:


----------



## mrhoyo

Am I the only person on this forum who doesn't have any glauerti? They're popping up everywhere these days!

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel_wales

mrhoyo said:


> Am I the only person on this forum who doesn't have any glauerti? They're popping up everywhere these days!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


I'm sure you'll get some soon .


----------



## benjaybo

Nigel_wales said:


> Yea I'm going to fill it with some branches and make it a bit more dense with more hiding places etc, there will be Ackies going in there eventually...


awesome mate they'll love it :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Can't wait picking my Kimbo's up tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Jaymz

Great stuff :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Jaymz said:


> Great stuff :2thumb::2thumb:


I know... Be up all :censor:ing night now !


----------



## Nigel_wales

Picked up my Kimberly's and got them settled in! Just gave them a nice bath in some Reptoboost to help try and relieve some of the stress from the journey. They are all having a warm now as they have been travellin for a good few hours!

I got tagged by one and it scared the crap out of me hahaha. Little *******. Glad it wasnt a big monitor lol!


----------



## Jaymz

Nigel_wales said:


> Picked up my Kimberly's and got them settled in! Just gave them a nice bath in some Reptoboost to help try and relieve some of the stress from the journey. They are all having a warm now as they have been travellin for a good few hours!
> 
> I got tagged by one and it scared the crap out of me hahaha. Little *******. Glad it wasnt a big monitor lol!


:lol2::lol2: Makes you jump dont it :lol2::lol2:

PICS PICS PICS :mf_dribble:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Jaymz said:


> :lol2::lol2: Makes you jump dont it :lol2::lol2:
> 
> PICS PICS PICS :mf_dribble:


 Yea definately!!! Got to get used to that big time lol! 

Yea will put pics up as soon as they've settled in dont want to disturb them to much atm :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

haha which one tagged you buddy?
Not mine i hope, they have never bit me :lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Nah the other male! It was kinda funny tho pmsl I ****ing **** them, didn't let go tho and put him in the bath to re-hydrate after the trek home lol! Made me jump tho.

It was nice meeting u Dean and seeing your reps mate.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> Nah the other male! It was kinda funny tho pmsl I ****ing **** them, didn't let go tho and put him in the bath to re-hydrate after the trek home lol! Made me jump tho.
> 
> It was nice meeting u Dean and seeing your reps mate.


Cheers buddy :2thumb: didnt think it would be one of mine they are really quite friendly! you do need to put a bit of weight on that other male, he was probably just hungry! :whistling2:


----------



## ocean123

Just picked me new ackies up :flrt:


----------



## Jaymz

Very nice, cool set up too :2thumb:


----------



## ocean123

Cheers man, i love watching them they never stop.


----------



## Barlow

ocean123 said:


> Just picked me new ackies up :flrt:
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Gorgeous bud. I bet you're in love with them already!!


----------



## ocean123

Your right mate, just sat watching them can't take my eyes off them, money well spent. Cant wait for girlfriend to see them she will love them:2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Very nice Ackies ocean123, I can't wait till mine are bought in Hamm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! U beat me to the punch on those, I couldn't believe how quickly you snapped them up on the forum lol....

Anyway here is a snap of 1 of my male kimberlys. (The one that keeps nipping me lol)


















I then caught him sleeping like this in the viv and had to take a few snaps for you all to see!!!! How the **** he could of been comfortable like that lol....



















Will try and get some more pics soon but dont want to stress them out to much after the move!!!!


----------



## Jaymz

Very very nice mate :no1: 
Kimberlys are like cats, they can sleep anywhere :lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Lol it looked like he was levitating when I walked into the room and seen him... crazy fool!


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> I then caught him sleeping like this in the viv and had to take a few snaps for you all to see!!!! How the **** he could of been comfortable like that lol....
> 
> image
> image
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:. . .My Freckled hangs upside down from a cave. . .belly flat to the ceiling!!!. . .great photo. . .find their antics so amusing at times. . . Kimbles next on my list .


----------



## Nigel_wales

cold blooded beast said:


> Nigel_wales said:
> 
> 
> 
> I then caught him sleeping like this in the viv and had to take a few snaps for you all to see!!!! How the **** he could of been comfortable like that lol....
> 
> image
> image
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:. . .My Freckled hangs upside down from a cave. . .belly flat to the ceiling!!!. . .great photo. . .find their antics so amusing at times. . . Kimbles next on my list .
> 
> 
> 
> It was funny coz he was perfectly horizontal and as he fell into a deeper sleep he slowly went down, down then hit the floor lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## ocean123

Thanks Nigel wales might of beaten you to these, but it looks like you've got your self a nice set of kimberlys:2thumb:. Would love some of these, are you going to be breeding sometime soon?


----------



## Nigel_wales

ocean123 said:


> Thanks Nigel wales might of beaten you to these, but it looks like you've got your self a nice set of kimberlys:2thumb:. Would love some of these, are you going to be breeding sometime soon?


 
Yea im gonna attempt to breed them but not straight away as the female could do with a few months of being by herself.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> Yea im gonna attempt to breed them but not straight away as the female could do with a few months of being by herself.


How are they all doing buddy? :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> How are they all doing buddy? :2thumb:


Yea awesome. Female is a little bit lazy compared to the 2 males. She just basks or going into a hide for most of the day but she is coming out and eating. She's already out basking now!!!

The Male I had from you is really tame!!! He comes to my hand when I go in the viv and lets me pick him up with no issues. He's really active and does laps of the viv all day hunting. The other male is similar just a bit more skittish.

Whats the best method to get them to eat a pinky mate?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> Yea awesome. Female is a little bit lazy compared to the 2 males. She just basks or going into a hide for most of the day but she is coming out and eating. She's already out basking now!!!
> 
> The Male I had from you is really tame!!! He comes to my hand when I go in the viv and lets me pick him up with no issues. He's really active and does laps of the viv all day hunting. The other male is similar just a bit more skittish.
> 
> Whats the best method to get them to eat a pinky mate?


 
With the male (my one) just wave it in his face :lol2: he will take it straight away! and the female prefers to have it dropped on the floor infront of her, shes still not 100% with tong feeding. :2thumb:
Glad to hear all is ok! : victory: she always has been lazy but im hoping with her having a few months peace and quiet that might change in her, i found when i had her seperate, she would start to get more adventurous and i would find her out basking and running around in the open :2thumb:
Oh yeh.. he was so tame it was silly :lol2: he loved his "exploring" time


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> With the male (my one) just wave it in his face :lol2: he will take it straight away! and the female prefers to have it dropped on the floor infront of her, shes still not 100% with tong feeding. :2thumb:
> Glad to hear all is ok! : victory: she always has been lazy but im hoping with her having a few months peace and quiet that might change in her, i found when i had her seperate, she would start to get more adventurous and i would find her out basking and running around in the open :2thumb:
> Oh yeh.. he was so tame it was silly :lol2: he loved his "exploring" time


Ok cool these pinkies look way to big for them tho lol


----------



## Dean Cheetham

They will be fine mate, they can eat fluffs no problem.
:lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

off to work again now people! have a good day! :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> off to work again now people! have a good day! :2thumb:


Have a good un mate!! I'm working from home again haha. Lying in bed still and gettin paid :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> Have a good un mate!! I'm working from home again haha. Lying in bed still and gettin paid :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Lucky :censor: :devil:


----------



## benjaybo

Nigel_wales said:


> Have a good un mate!! I'm working from home again haha. Lying in bed still and gettin paid :Na_Na_Na_Na:


son of a gun :lolsign: not bad indeed mate im off to work now too then home and should get most of my wardrobe viv done will get some pics up tonight hopefully guys, if its not too late when i finish lol.


----------



## Carl6688

Can 3 adult ackies really be housed in a 4x2x2? seems a bit small for 3 animals that will be almost 2 ft in length?


----------



## Chris18

Carl6688 said:


> Can 3 adult ackies really be housed in a 4x2x2? seems a bit small for 3 animals that will be almost 2 ft in length?


I've heard they can, I would go a bit bigger though 5x2.5x2.5 or so, they'll use all you give them
It's more about what you give them in the tank, a 4x2x2 is kinda small but if you give them ledges, a retes stack and plenty of stuff to climb over the overall surface area is greatly increased :2thumb:


----------



## Jaymz

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/697199-red-ackies-yellow-ackies-storr.html


----------



## Chris18

Jaymz said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/697199-red-ackies-yellow-ackies-storr.html


Quick someone lend me 1250 euros :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
The reds are stunning, looks like the tails are black too :gasp:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Here's a few more decent pics of the new Kimberly's. They're awesome, worked from home today and watched them all day, they are always on the go fair play. Great to watch.

Here's a few of the male I had off Dean:


































Here's a few of the male I had off Adam down in Southampton:


























Here's a few of the female off Dean:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Quick someone lend me 1250 euros :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> The reds are stunning, looks like the tails are black too :gasp:


I saw those! They are absolutely outstanding fair play!!!! Price seems resonablish to.


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> I saw those! They are absolutely outstanding fair play!!!! Price seems resonablish to.


True, it's not a bad price, though if i had that much cash just laying around I wouldn't be getting reds, I'd be looking for some V. beccarii or V. prasinus kordensis :mf_dribble::mf_dribble: I used to be smitten with V macraei but I prefer the blue kordensis now as they have a lot more colour rather than patterning with blue bits
I have quite a bit of money I inherited but I would be stabbed by my mother if i spend even a penny on lizards :devil:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> True, it's not a bad price, though if i had that much cash just laying around I wouldn't be getting reds, I'd be looking for some V. beccarii or V. prasinus kordensis :mf_dribble::mf_dribble: I used to be smitten with V macraei but I prefer the blue kordensis now as they have a lot more colour rather than patterning with blue bits
> I have quite a bit of money I inherited but I would be stabbed by my mother if i spend even a penny on lizards :devil:


Great taste mate just googled some of those! They are all stunning especially the V macraei and blue kordensis!!!!!!


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Great taste mate just googled some of those! They are all stunning especially the V macraei and blue kordensis!!!!!!


Oh forgot to say, congrats on your Varanus glauerti, not really my cup of tea if im honest but they are pretty cool.

And yes, I will have atleast one of those species one day
Hopefully by the time I have my own place they'll be breeding a lot better in the UK and come down in price and so i wont have to buy WC, even though I know they're worth every penny their owners spend on them, they're just stunning, the way they look, the way they move so freely and i've seen them be nicely tamed aswell :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Oh forgot to say, congrats on your Varanus glauerti, not really my cup of tea if im honest but they are pretty cool.
> 
> And yes, I will have atleast one of those species one day
> Hopefully by the time I have my own place they'll be breeding a lot better in the UK and come down in price and so i wont have to buy WC, even though I know they're worth every penny their owners spend on them, they're just stunning, the way they look, the way they move so freely and i've seen them be nicely tamed aswell :2thumb:


 
Cheers mate!! 

Yea how much are they going for these days? I bet its stupid money lol


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Cheers mate!!
> 
> Yea how much are they going for these days? I bet its stupid money lol


Think beccarii are around £400-500
V. prasinus is around £600-800
V. p. kordensis is £1000+ (not sure on this one as they're rarer than the rest)
And V. macraei go for about the same as kordensis £1000+
All depends on if they're WC,LTC , CB, CH and also age and sex


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Think beccarii are around £400-500
> V. prasinus is around £600-800
> V. p. kordensis is £1000+ (not sure on this one as they're rarer than the rest)
> And V. macraei go for about the same as kordensis £1000+
> All depends on if they're WC,LTC , CB, CH and also age and sex


Nice!! Not cheap then.

How's ya Ackie doing?


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Nice!! Not cheap then.
> 
> How's ya Ackie doing?


definitely not cheap, especially once you've bought all the enclosures, everything to go in it etc etc, but worth it in my eyes :mf_dribble:
I could probably afford one if I got a job and lived at home though 
I just applied for a job in Cardiff reptile centre but my mum phoned in earlier and said they already have someone in as a trial and they only want people with the qualification i'm study for, so don't think i'll get it, beats me why they want this qualification though, haven't even discussed anything to do with reptiles, we've learn how to properly handle a snake and iguana (not an aggressive one) and that's about it, gains no experience, and 2 years of study to work in a shop is a bit extreme, especially when they're offering 5.93 an hour. (sorry a bit of a rant hahaha)

The ackie is doing great, not eating much but she's shedding 99% of her body at the minute, I had her walking round my room earlier and she managed to get under my drawers and climbed up the side of them (on the inside), she's a bugger but i love her and it made me laugh :2thumb:
She's napping on her log now, she let me scratch her back and sides while in my hand earlier for a good few minutes, she's normally wanting to get off and wonder about so was happy with that


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Here's a few more decent pics of the new Kimberly's. They're awesome, worked from home today and watched them all day, they are always on the go fair play. Great to watch.
> 
> Here's a few of the male I had off Dean:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Here's a few of the male I had off Adam down in Southampton:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Here's a few of the female off Dean:
> 
> image
> image


Hi Nigel. Congrats on your glauerti. I have seen your pair off dean in the flesh as I bought my auffenbergi from the guy who sold the kims to Dean. 

One thing though, that female looks to be cycling and would be best in with one of the males with a good deep laybox. On her own she will either drop the unfertilized eggs on the enclosure floor or absorb the ovum. Either of which is extremely stressfull for her and can cause serious damage.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

She needs to be on her own, she has been hassled by the male for ages.
She does better on her own :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

pardon my hand, I was trying to get her to tongue flick at it for a nice picture :whip:


----------



## Barlow

Dean Cheetham said:


> She needs to be on her own, she has been hassled by the male for ages.
> She does better on her own :2thumb:


Hey Dean how are the Ackie eggs going?

I would have to disagree with you on the above post. I know you know those monitors well but the stress of dropping unfertile ovum or reabsorbing them will be far worse than being housed with a male. You never know, she may get on better with the alternate male. It is well documented that reabsorbion or dropped ovum has lead to the death of many a monitor, especially odatria. In the case of dropped ovum, it is not the fact that she drops them that is harmfull, it is the fact that she will hold them inside her for an extended period that will do the harm. Was she housed with the male prior to sale? She looks big. A lot like your female ackie did.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> definitely not cheap, especially once you've bought all the enclosures, everything to go in it etc etc, but worth it in my eyes :mf_dribble:
> I could probably afford one if I got a job and lived at home though
> I just applied for a job in Cardiff reptile centre but my mum phoned in earlier and said they already have someone in as a trial and they only want people with the qualification i'm study for, so don't think i'll get it, beats me why they want this qualification though, haven't even discussed anything to do with reptiles, we've learn how to properly handle a snake and iguana (not an aggressive one) and that's about it, gains no experience, and 2 years of study to work in a shop is a bit extreme, especially when they're offering 5.93 an hour. (sorry a bit of a rant hahaha)
> 
> The ackie is doing great, not eating much but she's shedding 99% of her body at the minute, I had her walking round my room earlier and she managed to get under my drawers and climbed up the side of them (on the inside), she's a bugger but i love her and it made me laugh :2thumb:
> She's napping on her log now, she let me scratch her back and sides while in my hand earlier for a good few minutes, she's normally wanting to get off and wonder about so was happy with that


Bad times for not getting the job mate, just keep asking around there are loads of other reptile shops. It would of been good at Cardiff reptile centre even tho people say bad stuff about them. They have a huge variety of species for you to play with. 
Ha I can't wait to get my Ackies. They awesome lil things.


Barlow said:


> Hi Nigel. Congrats on your glauerti. I have seen your pair off dean in the flesh as I bought my auffenbergi from the guy who sold the kims to Dean.
> 
> One thing though, that female looks to be cycling and would be best in with one of the males with a good deep laybox. On her own she will either drop the unfertilized eggs on the enclosure floor or absorb the ovum. Either of which is extremely stressfull for her and can cause serious damage.


Thanks mate they are awesome. I'm not sure about putting her in with the other male! She seems really stressed as it is and I don't want to push her over the edge. But I don't want to potentially cause her anymore harm by keeping her on her own without a male if she is cycling. A bit of a dilema now.



Dean Cheetham said:


> She needs to be on her own, she has been hassled by the male for ages.
> She does better on her own :2thumb:


That's what I thought mate. She's definately looking round tho. Spends a lot of time basking/ sleeping. 



Barlow said:


> Hey Dean how are the Ackie eggs going?
> 
> I would have to disagree with you on the above post. I know you know those monitors well but the stress of dropping unfertile ovum or reabsorbing them will be far worse than being housed with a male. You never know, she may get on better with the alternate male. It is well documented that reabsorbion or dropped ovum has lead to the death of many a monitor, especially odatria. In the case of dropped ovum, it is not the fact that she drops them that is harmfull, it is the fact that she will hold them inside her for an extended period that will do the harm. Was she housed with the male prior to sale? She looks big. A lot like your female ackie did.


The last thing I want is the female to die. How can you tell she is cycling, is it by the size of her? She was housed with the other male who was locking up with her frequently and was locking up with her the next day when I got home. She just ran away and hid so I thought it would be best if she got some piece and quiet. She has a really washed out stressed look about her. I might pick her up gently and see if I can feel any eggs inside her. I have put a laybox in there!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Barlow said:


> Hey Dean how are the Ackie eggs going?
> 
> I would have to disagree with you on the above post. I know you know those monitors well but the stress of dropping unfertile ovum or reabsorbing them will be far worse than being housed with a male. You never know, she may get on better with the alternate male. It is well documented that reabsorbion or dropped ovum has lead to the death of many a monitor, especially odatria. In the case of dropped ovum, it is not the fact that she drops them that is harmfull, it is the fact that she will hold them inside her for an extended period that will do the harm. Was she housed with the male prior to sale? She looks big. A lot like your female ackie did.


 
Yeh i understand where your coming from mate, she was with the male prior to sale. some days she looks gravid and other days she looks really slim. i know they have been at it quite alot so there is a possiblity that she may be gravid.
as you say she might be better with the other male, but (my) old male was a right pest, constantly on her so feel she would be worse of with him, it would be really stressful for a gravid female to be pestered constantly.
Ackie eggs are still looking nice and white and plump and pink, checked them last night :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> Yeh i understand where your coming from mate, she was with the male prior to sale. some days she looks gravid and other days she looks really slim. i know they have been at it quite alot so there is a possiblity that she may be gravid.
> as you say she might be better with the other male, but (my) old male was a right pest, constantly on her so feel she would be worse of with him, it would be really stressful for a gravid female to be pestered constantly.
> Ackie eggs are still looking nice and white and plump and pink, checked them last night :2thumb:


She is definately looking big tho, I'd say she looks rounder than the 2 males. She may be carrying who knows. Better get an incubator together quick lol might even have to buy one of those pre-made ones and in the meantime build my own! 
Good 2 hear those Ackie eggs are still looking good bud. :2thumb:


----------



## Jaymz

Nigel_wales said:


> Here's a few more decent pics of the new Kimberly's. They're awesome, worked from home today and watched them all day, they are always on the go fair play. Great to watch.
> 
> Here's a few of the male I had off Dean:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Here's a few of the male I had off Adam down in Southampton:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Here's a few of the female off Dean:
> 
> image
> image


Great Kims mate, very nice. :no1::2thumb::2thumb:
Will put some more pics of mine up over the weekend once in their new vivs.


----------



## Jaymz

Chris18 said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> pardon my hand, I was trying to get her to tongue flick at it for a nice picture :whip:
> 
> image


Little beauty :no1:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Jaymz said:


> Great Kims mate, very nice. :no1::2thumb::2thumb:
> Will put some more pics of mine up over the weekend once in their new vivs.


Thanks mate, look forward to seeing the pics and will put up pics of my vivs when i get time.


----------



## Herpalist

I have not gone through this whole tread folks but am wondering if anyone can tell me how to visually sex an Ackie (if possible at all that is) ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Chris18

Herpalist said:


> I have not gone through this whole tread folks but am wondering if anyone can tell me how to visually sex an Ackie (if possible at all that is) ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I think it's through the male having a thicker neck and bulkier head
And the males tend to keep a dark ring around the markings i think paul p said.
Post a picture from directly above and im sure the more experienced people will try and sex it for you
and depends on age aswell


----------



## ocean123

Do you have to heat your nest box for your ackies? Think one of my females is ready to drop.:2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

ocean123 said:


> Do you have to heat your nest box for your ackies? Think one of my females is ready to drop.:2thumb:


I don't think it's necessary but I think barlow does, you'd probably have more success of them laying there if you did though


----------



## ocean123

Cheers Chris18, think i will go get one today.


----------



## Chris18

ocean123 said:


> Cheers Chris18, think i will go get one today.


Just went through about 20 pages of this thread looking for what temps he heats the box too and then realised it was on a different thread and then had to go through about 20 pages of my previous posts :lol2:
he heats it to about 87 Fahrenheit : victory:


----------



## Maccers

Does anyone know when cb11 ackies will start becoming available?


----------



## Nigel_wales

Maccers said:


> Does anyone know when cb11 ackies will start becoming available?


I know a couple of people have Ackie eggs in the incubator at the moment, I reckon beginning/ end of July you might see some coming into the classifieds or on this thread.


----------



## Maccers

Great - thanks


----------



## Barlow

ocean123 said:


> Do you have to heat your nest box for your ackies? Think one of my females is ready to drop.:2thumb:


Hi mate. Yes my nest box is heated from below via a heatmat which is placed underneath the box, not inside. I have a thermostat with a probe taped to the bottom of the box which is set to 86/87F. This gives a good temp gradient throughout. The surface reads 81F.


----------



## Chris18

Barlow said:


> Hi mate. Yes my nest box is heated from below via a heatmat which is placed underneath the box, not inside. I have a thermostat with a probe taped to the bottom of the box which is set to 86/87F. This gives a good temp gradient throughout. The surface reads 81F.


Sorry mate for relaying your info, especially when I did it ind of wrong :blush:
Just thought the OP needed a quick answer and you weren't here to answer : victory:


----------



## ocean123

Cheers guys, got one set up ready to go if she decides to drop. Got it set to 87, fingers crossed.


----------



## Nigel_wales

ocean123 said:


> Cheers guys, got one set up ready to go if she decides to drop. Got it set to 87, fingers crossed.


Good luck pal


----------



## ocean123

Am getting all excited, feel like a big kid. :mrgreen:


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> Sorry mate for relaying your info, especially when I did it ind of wrong :blush:
> Just thought the OP needed a quick answer and you weren't here to answer : victory:


No worries pal.: victory:


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> The last thing I want is the female to die. How can you tell she is cycling, is it by the size of her? She was housed with the other male who was locking up with her frequently and was locking up with her the next day when I got home. She just ran away and hid so I thought it would be best if she got some piece and quiet. She has a really washed out stressed look about her. I might pick her up gently and see if I can feel any eggs inside her. I have put a laybox in there!


All female monitors will cycle, and yours does look big and round. When the female fills up with ovum there will become a point where she will emit pheremones as a signal to the male to say she is ready for copulation. The male will follow her and do the robotic, side to side head motion, will smell her legs, vent and neck before moving along side her and gently raking her tail base with his hind feet. She'll lift up her tail and they will copulate. 

They will repeatedly copulate for 2-5 days for long periods, even falling asleep like this. Then after 2-5 days the mating will just stop. 20 to 30 days after the female will lay eggs. If she holds them for longer then it's bad news and probably suggests she doesn't like the nesting options you have provided for her.

Any mating between the two that does not follow this pattern is just a show of dominance and no fertile eggs will be poduced by such matings. Females will even mock mate males, my female ackie does this regularly to my large male.

I'd just make sure there is a laybox in whichever viv she is in and try introducing the new male to her in her viv. Keep a close eye on them and read the body language. 

How is she feeding? Make sure you calci dust every feed, with supplements at least once a week.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> All female monitors will cycle, and yours does look big and round. When the female fills up with ovum there will become a point where she will emit pheremones as a signal to the male to say she is ready for copulation. The male will follow her and do the robotic, side to side head motion, will smell her legs, vent and neck before moving along side her and gently raking her tail base with his hind feet. She'll lift up her tail and they will copulate.
> 
> They will repeatedly copulate for 2-5 days for long periods, even falling asleep like this. Then after 2-5 days the mating will just stop. 20 to 30 days after the female will lay eggs. If she holds them for longer then it's bad news and probably suggests she doesn't like the nesting options you have provided for her.
> 
> Any mating between the two that does not follow this pattern is just a show of dominance and no fertile eggs will be poduced by such matings. Females will even mock mate males, my female ackie does this regularly to my large male.
> 
> I'd just make sure there is a laybox in whichever viv she is in and try introducing the new male to her in her viv. Keep a close eye on them and read the body language.
> 
> How is she feeding? Make sure you calci dust every feed, with supplements at least once a week.


Thanks for your reply mate!!

She is eating and I've seen her eat a bit of scrambled egg, lean mince beef and she might of eaten some locust as I can't see all the ones I've put in there - all has been supplemented with Nutrobol or Calcium powder. She isn't eating huge amounts tho. A couple of mouthfuls of each and maybe 1 or 2 locust over the last three days. She is obviously slightly stressed by the move etc but I have read they go off their food prior to laying so this may well be the case as she spends long periods basking as well?

I've also added some reptoboost to her waterbowl, she drank a fair amount from it and it seems to have made her a bit more active.

I'll give it a couple more days and may introduce the new male - do you think this could lead to more stress and possibly make her spiral downhill?


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Thanks for your reply mate!!
> 
> She is eating and I've seen her eat a bit of scrambled egg, lean mince beef and she might of eaten some locust as I can't see all the ones I've put in there - all has been supplemented with Nutrobol or Calcium powder. She isn't eating huge amounts tho. A couple of mouthfuls of each and maybe 1 or 2 locust over the last three days. She is obviously slightly stressed by the move etc but I have read they go off their food prior to laying so this may well be the case as she spends long periods basking as well?
> 
> I've also added some reptoboost to her waterbowl, she drank a fair amount from it and it seems to have made her a bit more active.
> 
> I'll give it a couple more days and may introduce the new male - do you think this could lead to more stress and possibly make her spiral downhill?


It's hard to say mate. I've not got any kims but I understand they are more delicate than ackies. I'd not give them too much egg or beef though. Just as a treat now and then. Whole prey items are best. Crickets, roaches and locusts with occasional small mice/ fluffs and snipped up pieces of chick. How high are your basking spot temperatures and how are you measuring them?

It's up to you what to do mate. Like I said, just keep an eye on them.


----------



## garry26

*ackies*

hi folks . nice pics of ur ackies mate i hope to have some baboth my females soon and both my females are graved again so hope my new girl has a big clutch as iv only just got her 6 weeks or so ago.
the last owner said she has layed up to 20 eggs in one clutch so fingers crossed folks


----------



## Barlow

garry26 said:


> hi folks . nice pics of ur ackies mate i hope to have some baboth my females soon and both my females are graved again so hope my new girl has a big clutch as iv only just got her 6 weeks or so ago.
> the last owner said she has layed up to 20 eggs in one clutch so fingers crossed folks


Good luck with them. Any photos to share?


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> It's hard to say mate. I've not got any kims but I understand they are more delicate than ackies. I'd not give them too much egg or beef though. Just as a treat now and then. Whole prey items are best. Crickets, roaches and locusts with occasional small mice/ fluffs and snipped up pieces of chick. How high are your basking spot temperatures and how are you measuring them?
> 
> It's up to you what to do mate. Like I said, just keep an eye on them.


Ok 120F with a infrared temp gun and 121.6 with a prob - just did it. Cool end is low 80F. Hot end is in the 90's. 

She doesn't seem interested in prey item. I gave her the egg/ beef for her to settle in. I have put a fresh Pinkie in the last 2 days to see if she will take it but she has ignored it and I've watched her lay by it literally on the tip of her nose but she wont eat it. I think I'll have to persist with Locusts/ roaches and see if she will eventually take them and cut out anymore egg/ beef.


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Ok 120F with a infrared temp gun and 121.6 with a prob - just did it. Cool end is low 80F. Hot end is in the 90's.
> 
> She doesn't seem interested in prey item. I gave her the egg/ beef for her to settle in. I have put a fresh Pinkie in the last 2 days to see if she will take it but she has ignored it and I've watched her lay by it literally on the tip of her nose but she wont eat it. I think I'll have to persist with Locusts/ roaches and see if she will eventually take them and cut out anymore egg/ beef.


I'd raise the basking temps to at least 130F. My ackies get 145F and my peacocks get 155F. They use these temps really well. It lets them warm up quicker, and metabolise quicker. They all have voracious appetites and will eat anything I put in front of them. Well, almost anything.:lol2:

Could you post some pics of the whole viv setups?


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> I'd raise the basking temps to at least 130F. My ackies get 145F and my peacocks get 155F. They use these temps really well. It lets them warm up quicker, and metabolise quicker. They all have voracious appetites and will eat anything I put in front of them. Well, almost anything.:lol2:
> 
> Could you post some pics of the whole viv setups?


Ok here we go. 

FEMALE VIV 3x2x2










Male #1 VIV 6x2x2










Male #2 viv 5x3x2


----------



## Nigel_wales

im getting round to providin next boxes for the male viv's this weekend.


----------



## ocean123

Lovely looking viv's mate:2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Thanks getting a 4x2x2 for the female to go into soon. Will be buyin a 4x2x2 for her in the next couple of weeks


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Ok here we go.
> 
> FEMALE VIV 3x2x2
> 
> image
> 
> Male #1 VIV 6x2x2
> 
> image
> 
> Male #2 viv 5x3x2
> 
> image


They look awesome mate. If you do put the female in with one of the males then I'd make sire she has plenty of hiding spots and really tight spaces she can squeeze into.


----------



## ocean123

Do you keeping all your monitors in separate tanks?


----------



## Nigel_wales

ocean123 said:


> Do you keeping all your monitors in separate tanks?


For now yes - the female needs a bit of TLC and I tried to house the males together but they started scrapping - one was biting the other by the nexk and front legs not sure if he may of thought he was a she, will try again tho this weekend but in a neutral viv so no one can think its theirs.



Barlow said:


> They look awesome mate. If you do put the female in with one of the males then I'd make sire she has plenty of hiding spots and really tight spaces she can squeeze into.


Cheers yea will do mate.


----------



## chandelierman

Nigel_wales said:


> Ok here we go.
> 
> FEMALE VIV 3x2x2
> 
> image
> 
> Male #1 VIV 6x2x2
> 
> image
> 
> Male #2 viv 5x3x2
> 
> image


The bottom tank looks the best :no1: and not just because i was the one that made it,the male loves it :2thumb: thats what a Kimberly viv should be like.plenty of climbing space.


----------



## Nigel_wales

chandelierman said:


> The bottom tank looks the best :no1: and not just because i was the one that made it,the male loves it :2thumb: thats what a Kimberly viv should be like.plenty of climbing space.


 
Lol its a good effort mate I like it the best to! I plan to kit the others out like it also when I have time. That male is awesome he comes to me when I open the viv and doesnt mind being picked up unlike the other male lol hes had me a few times little bugger...


----------



## chandelierman

Nigel_wales said:


> Lol its a good effort mate I like it the best to! I plan to kit the others out like it also when I have time. That male is awesome he comes to me when I open the viv and doesnt mind being picked up unlike the other male lol hes had me a few times little bugger...


 
Yep,he is a good boy,he liked being outside the viv more than being inside it.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> Ok here we go.
> 
> FEMALE VIV 3x2x2
> 
> image
> 
> Male #1 VIV 6x2x2
> 
> image
> 
> Male #2 viv 5x3x2
> 
> image


 Nice vivs. . .particularly male#1. . . .enough to interest the observer. . .enough to stimulate the animal. . .plenty to explore,hide in,climb over and hang from. . . .effective. . .great job:2thumb:
Marcus


----------



## ocean123

Reason i asked, didn't know if it was somthing you had to do with kimberly monitors, really would like a pair in the future.


----------



## MDFMONITOR

Nigel_wales said:


> Ok here we go.
> 
> FEMALE VIV 3x2x2
> 
> image
> 
> Male #1 VIV 6x2x2
> 
> image
> 
> Male #2 viv 5x3x2
> 
> image


Really like that last viv!!: victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Cheers for the good comments on the vivs ! Much appreciated  

ocean123 im sure you'll get some one day and you never know it may be off me if I can successfully breed them but I'm not going to attempt it this year i dont think, want to try and get 1 or 2 more females but they are like rockin horse ****


----------



## HUSSLEGO

*Ackie*

does any one know any ackie breeders in california?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

chandelierman said:


> The bottom tank looks the best :no1: and not just because i was the one that made it,the male loves it :2thumb: thats what a Kimberly viv should be like.plenty of climbing space.


 
I have to agree here with chandelierman, He made the bottom viv fantastically and the male is lost in anything other then that viv.
All looking top notch mate, glad you put her on her own for a bit : victory:
I hope you have sucessful clutches i really want to get another pair or 2 once im back on my feet from the expense of driving!


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> I have to agree here with chandelierman, He made the bottom viv fantastically and the male is lost in anything other then that viv.
> All looking top notch mate, glad you put her on her own for a bit : victory:
> I hope you have sucessful clutches i really want to get another pair or 2 once im back on my feet from the expense of driving!


 
I agree with u mate. I reckon the female may be gravid fella shes huge in the mid region compared to the other 2. :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

A couple of Vids of the male Kimberly's!!! 

YouTube - ‪Kimberly Rock Monitor (x2 Males)‬‏

YouTube - ‪Kimberly Rock Monitor attacking a roach ‬‏

YouTube - ‪Kimberly Rock Monitor‬‏


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> A couple of Vids of the male Kimberly's!!!
> 
> YouTube - ‪Kimberly Rock Monitor (x2 Males)‬‏
> 
> YouTube - ‪Kimberly Rock Monitor attacking a roach ‬‏
> 
> YouTube - ‪Kimberly Rock Monitor‬‏


Very cool, I love the way they move, and when the male jumped onto and off that light was amazing, they seem really active and cool i have to admit.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Very cool, I love the way they move, and when the male jumped onto and off that light was amazing, they seem really active and cool i have to admit.


 
Yea he does it all the time was lucky enough to get it on film! He gets on top of the reflector as well :devil:


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Yea he does it all the time was lucky enough to get it on film! He gets on top of the reflector as well :devil:


Lol, they seem so funny, and obviously move around vertical and horizontal places very well, ackies are more suited to the ground but will cilmb a small amount, mostly if they try to climb things though their back legs hang off and they have to scramble up :lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Lol, they seem so funny, and obviously move around vertical and horizontal places very well, ackies are more suited to the ground but will cilmb a small amount, mostly if they try to climb things though their back legs hang off and they have to scramble up :lol2:


Ha looking forward to gettin mine they will be going in the 6x2x2, I just sold my last Beardie so have a spare viv now to move the male kimbo into but at the moment they seem to be gettin along so may do ok together keepin a close eye over the weekend before I make my decision. 
I'll try get some shots of them standing upright which looks pretty cool as well.


----------



## stevemusson

anyone know any caresheets for timors? see cpr have a couple and was trying to find out about the temps etc. the need. most i could find is they're arboreal.


----------



## stevemusson

Nigel_wales said:


> A couple of Vids of the male Kimberly's!!!
> 
> YouTube - ‪Kimberly Rock Monitor (x2 Males)‬‏
> 
> YouTube - ‪Kimberly Rock Monitor attacking a roach ‬‏
> 
> YouTube - ‪Kimberly Rock Monitor‬‏


lovely monitors there mate:2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

stevemusson said:


> lovely monitors there mate:2thumb:


Cheers mate


----------



## ocean123

Love the one fighting with the roach:lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

ocean123 said:


> Love the one fighting with the roach:lol2:


 
Yea lol quality that ones - he sniffed it out and dug it out of the substrate. Was watchin him on the hunt for ages!


----------



## Nigel_wales

Finally female Kimberly has eaten something a bit more beneficial than Scrambled Egg. So far I've seen her eat 3 locust this morning!!! 

Bath time:-


----------



## Nigel_wales

Quick vid of female eating!

YouTube - ‪Female Kimberly Rock monitor finally eats a locust.3gp‬‏


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Quick vid of female eating!
> 
> YouTube - ‪Female Kimberly Rock monitor finally eats a locust.3gp‬‏


That's great news that she's finally eating proper foods
Can I ask how many adult dubia your males take? (or how many and then any other foods)
My ackie will generally take 1 or 2 then not be interested, they're quite large for her and she can only just get them down (she doesn't choke though) and then later on in the day she might eat another
I know they're different species but still around the same size so would like to compare : victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> That's great news that she's finally eating proper foods
> Can I ask how many adult dubia your males take? (or how many and then any other foods)
> My ackie will generally take 1 or 2 then not be interested, they're quite large for her and she can only just get them down (she doesn't choke though) and then later on in the day she might eat another
> I know they're different species but still around the same size so would like to compare : victory:


Not far off the same as my Glauerti - I watched him take 3 in about 30 mins the other day. He's the only one that seems to take Dubia's. The other two won't touch them and prefer Locust. I've seen the big male eat about 4 Large locust and an Adult locust in a few minutes tho!!

How old is your Ackie now mate?


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Not far off the same as my Glauerti - I watched him take 3 in about 30 mins the other day. He's the only one that seems to take Dubia's. The other two won't touch them and prefer Locust. I've seen the big male eat about 4 Large locust and an Adult locust in a few minutes tho!!
> 
> How old is your Ackie now mate?


That's cool then, adult male dubia are quite large so i'm sure she's getting enough, she just took 2 down in about 2 minutes.
I only offer one at a time and never walk away from the viv when they're in there, if one escaped I wouldn't have a roof over my head when my mum found it :devil:

My ackie loves locust, she ate a whole tub the other day, i love feeding them her, she has a lot better feeding response for them, especially when they're hoping about, she goes nuts!
It's a rare treat though because they're quite expensive and stupidly hard to breed!

She's only 15 months old, I've heard they max out about 18 months old so still a few months of growing left and I have to say she's already a pretty big girl, about 20 so far :mf_dribble:
I'm hoping she's that way because she's healthy and not just because of genetics, as I like to know i'm taking care of my pets.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> That's cool then, adult male dubia are quite large so i'm sure she's getting enough, she just took 2 down in about 2 minutes.
> I only offer one at a time and never walk away from the viv when they're in there, if one escaped I wouldn't have a roof over my head when my mum found it :devil:
> 
> My ackie loves locust, she ate a whole tub the other day, i love feeding them her, she has a lot better feeding response for them, especially when they're hoping about, she goes nuts!
> It's a rare treat though because they're quite expensive and stupidly hard to breed!
> 
> She's only 15 months old, I've heard they max out about 18 months old so still a few months of growing left and I have to say she's already a pretty big girl, about 20 so far :mf_dribble:
> I'm hoping she's that way because she's healthy and not just because of genetics, as I like to know i'm taking care of my pets.


Lol I just tell me Gramp they're tropical woodlice :no1: haha.

Yea I did attempt to breed them but it's a lot of work, I'm happy with the roaches and the simplicity of breeding them. She looks very healthy to be fair mate! A credit to you and your care for her.

What glue would you use to stick the wood to a slate tile to make a retes stack?


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Lol I just tell me Gramp they're tropical woodlice :no1: haha.
> 
> Yea I did attempt to breed them but it's a lot of work, I'm happy with the roaches and the simplicity of breeding them. She looks very healthy to be fair mate! A credit to you and your care for her.
> 
> What glue would you use to stick the wood to a slate tile to make a retes stack?


I don't tell my mum all together:whistling2:
I posted a video on youtube of her eating a roach and she came to me and was like =.= how many of those things do you have and what the hell are they, I just responded with not many and bugs
I have over 150 atm and got another 200 coming wednesday :whistling2:
If she heard the word cockroach then she would definietly react a lot worse, the word seems to get people on edge more than a cricket or a locust

She seems healthy to me aswell, I'm hoping she's going to be a monster size when she's fully grown :lol2:
I really need to find another pair to have her with, starting to feel bad for her all on her own 
It's just finding them at the right time when you have the money and even then they're normally aswell a trek away so need to pay extra for courier, i'm a student so don't get much money as it is, i always end up saving for my animals instead of eating at college :blush:

I'm not sure about glue, I wasn't going to use any tbh, surely the weight of a slate tile on top of the wood blocks will keep them in place?
If you want to be sure though use some aquarium sillicone, just let it air for a few days before adding it to the enclosure incase of fumes :2thumb:


----------



## mrhoyo

Chris18 said:


> She seems healthy to me aswell, I'm hoping she's going to be a monster size when she's fully grown :lol2:
> I really need to find another pair to have her with, starting to feel bad for her all on her own


You say it like she will be better off with others beating her and competing for space, food basking spots...


Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris18

mrhoyo said:


> You say it like she will be better off with others beating her and competing for space, food basking spots...
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


They're a communal species as far as i've been told...?
They're far better kept in trios where they can interact.


----------



## mrhoyo

Chris18 said:


> They're a communal species as far as i've been told...?
> They're far better kept in trios where they can interact.


Sounds like bollocks to me. When you've seen the differences between animals kept singly and those kept together you'll share my feelings. They may get more stimulation kept together but fighting and being dominated isn't top of my priority list for my animals.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## stevemusson

Chris18 said:


> They're a communal species as far as i've been told...?
> They're far better kept in trios where they can interact.


 isn't that more for the keepers benefit than the reptiles? they're more fun to watch interacting with each other but it doesn't mean they're any better off. i want a couple of females cos i wanna start breeding the yellows. not gonna breed loads though, just a couple of clutches for the experience


----------



## Chris18

mrhoyo said:


> Sounds like bollocks to me. When you've seen the differences between animals kept singly and those kept together you'll share my feelings. They may get more stimulation kept together but fighting and being dominated isn't top of my priority list for my animals.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


I've never heard of people really complaining about dominance with this species?
I'm sure If you could provide a big enough enclosure with a few basking spots, hides etc there should be no dominance issues at all?
It's more common for people to have trios than to have singles tbh
Maybe you should go complain to the people keeping solitary species as groups instead of moaning about someone who wants to keep a communal species in a group?



stevemusson said:


> isn't that more for the keepers benefit than the reptiles? they're more fun to watch interacting with each other but it doesn't mean they're any better off. i want a couple of females cos i wanna start breeding the yellows. not gonna breed loads though, just a couple of clutches for the experience


Isn't keeping them together for eggs more of a human gain than keeping them together so they can interact?
There is nothing wrong with either though....


----------



## mrhoyo

Any animals kept communally will have a hierarchy. There will always be a bigger one and a smaller one. I've seen both hatchlings and adults kicking the crap out of each other when kept in groups, even females.
People keep them in groups because they do more and breed easier. They do more because they're always getting pestered by the others and they bred easier because there is no introduction period needed as there would be if kept on their own.
I'm not saying they can't be kept together but they will definitely be better off on their own.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris18

mrhoyo said:


> Any animals kept communally will have a hierarchy. There will always be a bigger one and a smaller one. I've seen both hatchlings and adults kicking the crap out of each other when kept in groups, even females.
> People keep them in groups because they do more and breed easier. They do more because they're always getting pestered by the others and they bred easier because there is no introduction period needed as there would be if kept on their own.
> I'm not saying they can't be kept together but they will definitely be better off on their own.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


I see what you're saying but Isn't it more natural to have a hierarchy and competition though?
It's what made species evolve the way they have.
People like paul p and monitormad keep them together in groups and they have no issues as far as i'm aware, as long as you're there to make sure there is no severe fighting and they're all getting enough food to survive then what's the problem?
I know a single ackie will thrive more on its own, and that's quite obvious.


----------



## stevemusson

Chris18 said:


> Isn't keeping them together for eggs more of a human gain than keeping them together so they can interact?
> There is nothing wrong with either though....


 there's nothing wrong with either at all. but i thought you were saying they thrive as a trio as opposed to being on their own. in reality all pets are kept for the keepers benefit.


----------



## Chris18

stevemusson said:


> there's nothing wrong with either at all. but i thought you were saying they thrive as a trio as opposed to being on their own. in reality all pets are kept for the keepers benefit.


No, it's quite obvious a lone animal will always thrive more than if it has competition.
I just don't know why you're jumping on me when a trio is recommended to people so much.


----------



## mrhoyo

Chris18 said:


> I see what you're saying but Isn't it more natural to have a hierarchy and competition though?
> It's what made species evolve the way they have.
> People like paul p and monitormad keep them together in groups and they have no issues as far as i'm aware, as long as you're there to make sure there is no severe fighting and they're all getting enough food to survive then what's the problem?
> I know a single ackie will thrive more on its own, and that's quite obvious.


Isn't sticking a few snakes and hawks in the vivarium to eat them more natural? They're not in the wild now.
The problem is they will be better on their own. Add that to the fact that yours has been kept singly and it makes it even more ignorant of you to want to add a pair.
I really don't care whether you put another couple of animals in with yours, that's your decision. I just commented because you made it sound like they are BETTER OFF kept on groups.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris18

mrhoyo said:


> Isn't sticking a few snakes and hawks in the vivarium to eat them more natural? They're not in the wild now.
> The problem is they will be better on their own. Add that to the fact that yours has been kept singly and it makes it even more ignorant of you to want to add a pair.
> I really don't care whether you put another couple of animals in with yours, that's your decision. I just commented because you made it sound like they are BETTER OFF kept on groups.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


You're being pretty stupid..... obviously putting something that will prey on another animal is over exaggerating what i've said mate...
You can only take natural to a certain extent within the hobby.
And yes, putting mine in with another two definitely has its risks, but would have precautions in place such as a separate setup like every other person should.
Lucky for you I don't have the money to add another two.


----------



## mrhoyo

Well another two ackies WILL fight with yours. They might not eat or even kill it but they will give it a good battering from time to time. O think them being found in groups in the wild is more to do with the locations of the best hides and basking spots rather than actually having a desire to be together.
You'd bee better off getting two or three that have been kept together before and then keeping them separately from your current animal. I don't think she'd appreciate the new, violent neighbours 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## stevemusson

Chris18 said:


> No, it's quite obvious a lone animal will always thrive more than if it has competition.
> I just don't know why you're jumping on me when a trio is recommended to people so much.


 not jumping on you at all mate. most people have trios to watch them interact and to breed. sorry if i seemed like i was having a go


----------



## Chris18

mrhoyo said:


> Well another two ackies WILL fight with yours. They might not eat or even kill it but they will give it a good battering from time to time. O think them being found in groups in the wild is more to do with the locations of the best hides and basking spots rather than actually having a desire to be together.
> You'd bee better off getting two or three that have been kept together before and then keeping them separately from your current animal. I don't think she'd appreciate the new, violent neighbours
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


Again, a good theory, I have no problem discussing this with you,infact I LOVE a good discussion.
it's just when you start calling names and saying petty things that gets to me, no need for it : victory:
The only reason I even considered having a trio in the first place is:
a) I wanted a go at breeding
b) She seems to just wander around aimlessly, even when she's not hungry and I thought interaction would give her more stimulation than her being on here own, I in no way want to put her at risk of being bullied, I want the best quality of life for her.

Edit: I had a word with Paul P not long ago and he said that I should have no problems introducing atleast another male as long as they were in neutral territory (new viv)
and to just keep an eye on them for any over the top violence etc. He said there may be a bit of scrapping but this is normal to reinforce the hierarchy so this is where I got the idea of introducing another male or possible a male and female from


----------



## mrhoyo

Chris18 said:


> Again, a good theory, I have no problem discussing this with you,infact I LOVE a good discussion.
> it's just when you start calling names and saying petty things that gets to me, no need for it : victory:
> The only reason I even considered having a trio in the first place is:
> a) I wanted a go at breeding
> b) She seems to just wander around aimlessly, even when she's not hungry and I thought interaction would give her more stimulation than her being on here own, I in no way want to put her at risk of being bullied, I want the best quality of life for her.


When have I called anyone names?
You've reacted in a very ViperLover way. I've been trying to explain reasons why it isn't a good idea based on experience and you've been trying to argue with it. There is no argument to be had, I've given you facts rather then opinions. Whether you choose to take the facts on board is up to you, it will be you feeding, cleaning, observing and taking your animals to the vets.

If you want to enrich her in a safer way why not change her enclosure around or hide food? Ackies are intelligent for lizards but still only lizards so you've got a lot of options. Think of zoo programmes where they hide things in logs etc.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris18

mrhoyo said:


> When have I called anyone names?
> You've reacted in a very ViperLover way. I've been trying to explain reasons why it isn't a good idea based on experience and you've been trying to argue with it. There is no argument to be had, I've given you facts rather then opinions. Whether you choose to take the facts on board is up to you, it will be you feeding, cleaning, observing and taking your animals to the vets.
> 
> If you want to enrich her in a safer way why not change her enclosure around or hide food? Ackies are intelligent for lizards but still only lizards so you've got a lot of options. Think of zoo programmes where they hide things in logs etc.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


No, i meant that's when i hate debates, not you personally.
I'm not arguing, i'm saying opinions for it based on what i've been told.
I'm not in any way saying you're wrong or that i'm right, i'm taking in all you've said.


----------



## mrhoyo

Chris18 said:


> No, i meant that's when i hate debates, not you personally.
> I'm not arguing, i'm saying opinions for it based on what i've been told.
> I'm not in any way saying you're wrong or that i'm right, i'm taking in all you've said.


I don't fully understand that post but I think you're saying you've seen people keep them together so that's why you thought it was a good idea.
Why don't you see what peoples' experiences have been adding mature animals together? That will give you a better idea. Any vivarium you use will be to small to stop them fighting but if you were to get young animals together (as is often recommended) I think you would have enough room to put in multiple hiding and basking spots in a 4x3x3. Bigger would be better though and using the walks of the enclosure effectively will give the animals even more room to escape.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris18

mrhoyo said:


> I don't fully understand that post but I think you're saying you've seen people keep them together so that's why you thought it was a good idea.
> Why don't you see what peoples' experiences have been adding mature animals together? That will give you a better idea. Any vivarium you use will be to small to stop them fighting but if you were to get young animals together (as is often recommended) I think you would have enough room to put in multiple hiding and basking spots in a 4x3x3. Bigger would be better though and using the walks of the enclosure effectively will give the animals even more room to escape.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


No, if you read my edit a few posts back, paul p said that I shouldn't have any problems introducing a male to my female as long as they're in neutral territory. Obviously 'shouldn't have' is the two key words there, which is why I would have a separate enclosure set aside to keep them separate and then just introduce for mating.
Like i've said i dont have the money right now and even if I did you've put me off the idea of doing so : victory:


----------



## mrhoyo

Introducing them and mating might be ok, she is likely to get violated every 5 minutes though. You will probably need to separate them just so she doesn't keep producing eggs. I'm sure you know the potential issues with egg binding, lack of calcium and that pregnancy reduces the life span of pretty much all animals.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris18

mrhoyo said:


> Introducing them and mating might be ok, she is likely to get violated every 5 minutes though. You will probably need to separate them just so she doesn't keep producing eggs. I'm sure you know the potential issues with egg binding, lack of calcium and that pregnancy reduces the life span of pretty much all animals.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


Yes I know all that, I'm not going to breed as i've not got the money at the minute anyway, it was all just a future plan really.


----------



## ocean123

Hi guys how long do you let your ackies stay in the bath? Mine really seem to like splashing around together.


----------



## Chris18

ocean123 said:


> Hi guys how long do you let your ackies stay in the bath? Mine really seem to like splashing around together.


My female HATES water, the bath causes her to bite me when I try take her out :devil:

I wouldn't leave them in too long as the water will cool and they won't be getting the best temperatures.
I would only bath them if they have stuck shed or they seem dehydrated


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> I don't tell my mum all together:whistling2:
> I posted a video on youtube of her eating a roach and she came to me and was like =.= how many of those things do you have and what the hell are they, I just responded with not many and bugs
> I have over 150 atm and got another 200 coming wednesday :whistling2:
> If she heard the word cockroach then she would definietly react a lot worse, the word seems to get people on edge more than a cricket or a locust
> 
> She seems healthy to me aswell, I'm hoping she's going to be a monster size when she's fully grown :lol2:
> I really need to find another pair to have her with, starting to feel bad for her all on her own
> It's just finding them at the right time when you have the money and even then they're normally aswell a trek away so need to pay extra for courier, i'm a student so don't get much money as it is, i always end up saving for my animals instead of eating at college :blush:
> 
> I'm not sure about glue, I wasn't going to use any tbh, surely the weight of a slate tile on top of the wood blocks will keep them in place?
> If you want to be sure though use some aquarium sillicone, just let it air for a few days before adding it to the enclosure incase of fumes :2thumb:


 
I agree with you, people hear the word cockroach and it sends shudders down their spine lol. When I say I'm breeding them it's even worse :2thumb:. I bought some no nails just now and made some retes stack. They're not brilliant but wil do the job just gonna leave the stuff cure for a day or two. Wanted to secure it to be on the safe side, wouldn't want one sliding off onto another animal by accident.


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> I agree with you, people hear the word cockroach and it sends shudders down their spine lol. When I say I'm breeding them it's even worse :2thumb:. I bought some no nails just now and made some retes stack. They're not brilliant but wil do the job just gonna leave the stuff cure for a day or two. Wanted to secure it to be on the safe side, wouldn't want one sliding off onto another animal by accident.


I need to go to B&Q at some point and get a few slabs and a couple of bricks or blocks of wood so I can make one, I can't get down there often because I'm still learning to drive and can't walk from B&Q to brackla with a load of slabs and bricks haha
They're a really clever and useful thing to have, and so simple to make :2thumb:
What temps are you aiming for at the top?
Barlow said he has 150 f for his ackies and they use it quite a lot, that's a lot of heat :gasp:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> I need to go to B&Q at some point and get a few slabs and a couple of bricks or blocks of wood so I can make one, I can't get down there often because I'm still learning to drive and can't walk from B&Q to brackla with a load of slabs and bricks haha
> They're a really clever and useful thing to have, and so simple to make :2thumb:
> What temps are you aiming for at the top?
> Barlow said he has 150 f for his ackies and they use it quite a lot, that's a lot of heat :gasp:


I used slate floor tiles from Wickes they are around £1.30 each and it's natural slate stone thats been washed, that's it. None of this fancy varnish finish etc.... It's around 10MM/ 15MM thick so it's not to heavy either which is why I'm securing it lightly :2thumb:. The slabs are expensive to buy in B&Q from what I've seen! 
150F does seem a little hot lol but if it works for him I may experiment with it. I was gonna aim for 130F at the basking spot. Different species but I'm giving my Kimberly's 130F basking and 80 cool end so they have a nice temp gradient. 
What is yours for your Ackie?


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> I used slate floor tiles from Wickes they are around £1.30 each and it's natural slate stone thats been washed, that's it. None of this fancy varnish finish etc.... It's around 10MM/ 15MM thick so it's not to heavy either which is why I'm securing it lightly :2thumb:. The slabs are expensive to buy in B&Q from what I've seen!
> 150F does seem a little hot lol but if it works for him I may experiment with it. I was gonna aim for 130F at the basking spot. Different species but I'm giving my Kimberly's 130F basking and 80 cool end so they have a nice temp gradient.
> What is yours for your Ackie?


Yeh, I saw some cheap slabs at wickes but my friend rushed me into leaving , it's in the middle of nowhere and a pain unless you drive!
She has two spots, her log which is about 120 because it's off to the left of the lamp but quite high and then one at 130 which is a slab, that way she has a choice of materials and temps, but once I get a retes sorted she'll have more of a choice again!
She ate another roach just now, so that's 3 adult male roaches today :2thumb:
She also lets me scratch her back a lot since she's in shed, suppose she loves it cause it means she can be lazy and not have to rub herself against everything :lol2:

Pics from today :2thumb:

Morning warm up with legs spread out




























You must all get bored of seeing the same ackie all the time but I just love her and taking pictures


----------



## Nigel_wales

Awesome pics fella!! Gonna watch the F1 now which I recorded earlier! Laters all!


----------



## cold blooded beast

Chris18 said:


> You must all get bored of seeing the same ackie all the time but I just love her and taking pictures


Can never have too many monitor/dwarf monitor photos thaough. . .can you:2thumb:. . . .so keep posting em mate


----------



## ocean123

Chris18 said:


> My female HATES water, the bath causes her to bite me when I try take her out :devil:
> 
> I wouldn't leave them in too long as the water will cool and they won't be getting the best temperatures.
> I would only bath them if they have stuck shed or they seem dehydrated


Seem to really like it together in the bath, have been letting them swim around for about 5mins. They are all shedding at the momement so was trying to get all the old skin off.


----------



## Chris18

ocean123 said:


> Seem to really like it together in the bath, have been letting them swim around for about 5mins. They are all shedding at the momement so was trying to get all the old skin off.


Yeh 5-10 minutes should be fine, I find they get a lot of stuck shed around the tip of the tails.
If they seem to enjoy it then it should be fine to give them a bath once a week.
It's all down to the individuals i don't bath mine now as she hates it, I just pour 2 litres of water into the substrate every 3 days to make sure the humidity stays higher and that it holds burrows really well.
Since doing that her shed has come away in huge parts where before it used to come in drips and drabs.
Still having trouble with the tails though so have to get some shed aid and try get it off with cotton buds and rubbing it quite firmly


----------



## ocean123

Ye i'm having trouble with the tail on all of them. Think ill try a cotton bud see if it helps. Nice ackie you have chris18:2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

ocean123 said:


> Ye i'm having trouble with the tail on all of them. Think ill try a cotton bud see if it helps. Nice ackie you have chris18:2thumb:


Ye, i just gentle hold onto her tail and rub, she's flick her tail away after a bit so i have to gentle lift it again :lol2: 
Just be patient with it, it can take a while to come off but will eventually come off :2thumb:

And thanks for the complement, i've tried very hard to keep her healthy and active and still trying to improve her viv even more


----------



## ocean123

Chris18 said:


> Ye, i just gentle hold onto her tail and rub, she's flick her tail away after a bit so i have to gentle lift it again :lol2:
> Just be patient with it, it can take a while to come off but will eventually come off :2thumb:
> 
> And thanks for the complement, i've tried very hard to keep her healthy and active and still trying to improve her viv even more


Another thing i have noticed is they sneeze occasionally, could it be to do with the sand and soil mix i have?


----------



## Chris18

ocean123 said:


> Another thing i have noticed is they sneeze occasionally, could it be to do with the sand and soil mix i have?


Mine sneezes occasionally as well, I'm hoping that it's just because of the loose substrate, Humans sneeze randomly too so i'm hoping it's just a random sneeze and no respiratory problems, I know dry soil can get quite dusty but i keep mine quite moist so not sure.

I just tried to get a picture of her stuck shed on her tail and go this, it made me laugh!










you can just about see it, there is two sections
She's such a inquisitive little git :lol2:

and here is a really pooey picture of her viv, soon to be added is a retes stack instead of just the slab on a brick :2thumb:


----------



## CPT BJ

Gorgeus Ackie chris .


----------



## Chris18

CPT BJ said:


> Gorgeus Ackie chris .


Thank you!
Really appreciate the compliments guys :2thumb:
Someone else should post some new pictures of theirs!
especially cute lil babies :mf_dribble:


----------



## ocean123

Cheers for the pic chris18 mine looks the same, think a few more baths should do the trick. I'll keep an eye on the sneezing and fingers crossed its nothing bad.


----------



## Chris18

ocean123 said:


> Cheers for the pic chris18 mine looks the same, think a few more baths should do the trick. I'll keep an eye on the sneezing and fingers crossed its nothing bad.


 No problem, not that the photo helped at all, just so if people who want ackies have a look at the thread and want to see common health problems really :2thumb:
I've spoken to a few people and they always seem to have troubles with this part of the tail so it's natural, just keep bathing and it'll loosen eventually with a bit of help :2thumb:
Have you got loads of rough surfaces in your viv? my ackie runs round rubbing her head and body on everything when she's shedding and it helps her a lot.
Hopefully nothing is bad with the sneezing, it's a natural thing, as long as it isn't every 5 minutes i guess it's fine. Mine does it every few days I think, i haven't seen her do it an excessive amount :2thumb:


----------



## MDFMONITOR

Chris18 said:


> Yeh, I saw some cheap slabs at wickes but my friend rushed me into leaving , it's in the middle of nowhere and a pain unless you drive!
> She has two spots, her log which is about 120 because it's off to the left of the lamp but quite high and then one at 130 which is a slab, that way she has a choice of materials and temps, but once I get a retes sorted she'll have more of a choice again!
> She ate another roach just now, so that's 3 adult male roaches today :2thumb:
> She also lets me scratch her back a lot since she's in shed, suppose she loves it cause it means she can be lazy and not have to rub herself against everything :lol2:
> 
> Pics from today :2thumb:
> 
> Morning warm up with legs spread out
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> You must all get bored of seeing the same ackie all the time but I just love her and taking pictures


know i love seeing pics of monitors!!


----------



## Nigel_wales

I know some of you keep Varanus Tristis Orientalis. Lets see some pics


----------



## Carl6688

Chris18 said:


> You must all get bored of seeing the same ackie all the time but I just love her and taking pictures


Nah, it's more like you don't post enough :lol2: 

Currently saving up for an ackie of my own, so looking at pictures of them never gets old, and yours is a stunner : victory:


----------



## Chris18

Carl6688 said:


> Nah, it's more like you don't post enough :lol2:
> 
> Currently saving up for an ackie of my own, so looking at pictures of them never gets old, and yours is a stunner : victory:


Thank you, think im going to get another tub of locust tomorrow as im doing work experience next to a reptile shop, she goes nuts for them so will be entertaining :2thumb:


----------



## Carl6688

Are there any caresheets youd recommend? I've read a few but as per usual they seem to contradict one another :devil:


----------



## Chris18

Carl6688 said:


> Are there any caresheets youd recommend? I've read a few but as per usual they seem to contradict one another :devil:


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/138941-ackies.html 
This one seems ok, it's a few posts down

Basically keep them on a deep sand/soil substrate and keep moist, 10% UV, basking spot about 130 f, lots of places to squish under and lots of things to climb on, possibly a retes stack and as much space as you can give them and they'll thrive.
Feed them 2 times a day every day when young then decrease to twice a day, every other day, give them variety if you can but most importantly give them something they can chase around :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/138941-ackies.html
> This one seems ok, it's a few posts down
> 
> Basically keep them on a deep sand/soil substrate and keep moist, 10% UV, basking spot about 130 f, lots of places to squish under and lots of things to climb on, possibly a retes stack and as much space as you can give them and they'll thrive.
> Feed them 2 times a day every day when young then decrease to twice a day, every other day, give them variety if you can but most importantly give them something they can chase around :2thumb:


Another good site for info on Ackies.

Ackie Monitors Care


----------



## Barlow

Hi folks.

Nice looking pics Chris. She sure is a stunner. Viv's coming on nicely too.

As for the whole keeping them singly/together I have a few words. I'd rather keep 2 males together than a single animal. These lizards definately appreciate company in my opinion. But if you want a scale perfect monitor and want to be controlling as most keepers do then house them on their own. My pair of ackies were not brought up together and as such do fight from time to time. It's natural. Like the sneezing mentioned. Thats a natural monitor thing and isn't a sneeze but a way of communicating. Hisses and puffs are common, especially when housed together. What's interesting, is when my female is cycling, she lets the male whoop her ass, but once she has come up from laying she is totally different and will kick him into touch within the blink of an eye. These animals could kill each other very quickly if they wanted, so all this behaviour is just maintaining/ shifting hierarchy IMO. 

Keeping a female on her own/ or without access to a male at key times is also stressfull for them. They produce ovum even without the presence of a male and will either reabsorb these or lay them infertile. Both of which are very stressfull and potentially damaging/fatal for them. Why not get some good eggs instead?


----------



## Chris18

Barlow said:


> Hi folks.
> 
> Nice looking pics Chris. She sure is a stunner. Viv's coming on nicely too.
> 
> As for the whole keeping them singly/together I have a few words. I'd rather keep 2 males together than a single animal. These lizards definately appreciate company in my opinion. But if you want a scale perfect monitor and want to be controlling as most keepers do then house them on their own. My pair of ackies were not brought up together and as such do fight from time to time. It's natural. Like the sneezing mentioned. Thats a natural monitor thing and isn't a sneeze but a way of communicating. Hisses and puffs are common, especially when housed together. What's interesting, is when my female is cycling, she lets the male whoop her ass, but once she has come up from laying she is totally different and will kick him into touch within the blink of an eye. These animals could kill each other very quickly if they wanted, so all this behaviour is just maintaining/ shifting hierarchy IMO.
> 
> Keeping a female on her own/ or without access to a male at key times is also stressfull for them. They produce ovum even without the presence of a male and will either reabsorb these or lay them infertile. Both of which are very stressfull and potentially damaging/fatal for them. Why not get some good eggs instead?


Thanks barlow, I tried to get to wickes today to get some materials for a retes stack but my brothers car has no MOT so can't today :bash:
It's interesting you're saying sneezing is a way of communicating, as my lone female does it so i'm guessing she's trying to communicate to me :gasp:
She often does it when handling so i'm guessing she wants to go for a wander instead :lol2:
And about keeping them together, this is when keeping gets confusing as the other guy was dead set against keeping two that were not brought up together. Were yours with other ackies when they were growing up, I know mine was with another ackie until about 4 months old as that's when I bought her and she was sold to be because she was fighting with her cage mate, she's been alone ever since.
It's worrying to me that it can be damaging or even fatal to her that she doesn't have a male.
I can't even hire a stud as A) I know nobody with another ackie and B) studding out lizards is not really done in the hobby.
I can also not afford to buy or even house another male separate to her.
It puts me in a very awkward position as has made me consider selling her if I cannot provide her with a male :neutral:


----------



## mrhoyo

You'd be very unlucky to get a dead female from not housing her with a male. I think the danger is from egg binding and the drain on bodily function by carrying and producing eggs rather than a threat from not breeding. You will have the same problems if you keep her with a male. That's just life.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> Thanks barlow, I tried to get to wickes today to get some materials for a retes stack but my brothers car has no MOT so can't today :bash:
> It's interesting you're saying sneezing is a way of communicating, as my lone female does it so i'm guessing she's trying to communicate to me :gasp:
> She often does it when handling so i'm guessing she wants to go for a wander instead :lol2:
> And about keeping them together, this is when keeping gets confusing as the other guy was dead set against keeping two that were not brought up together. Were yours with other ackies when they were growing up, I know mine was with another ackie until about 4 months old as that's when I bought her and she was sold to be because she was fighting with her cage mate, she's been alone ever since.
> It's worrying to me that it can be damaging or even fatal to her that she doesn't have a male.
> I can't even hire a stud as A) I know nobody with another ackie and B) studding out lizards is not really done in the hobby.
> I can also not afford to buy or even house another male separate to her.
> It puts me in a very awkward position as has made me consider selling her if I cannot provide her with a male :neutral:


Just get saving for a male bud, and in the maentime provide her with a laybox just in case. It's usually easy to tell when they are cycling as she'll gain a lot of weight in the mid section.

My female's like this now, not seen any extended copulating yet so she's probably about 4ish weeks off laying.


----------



## monitor mad

About time i threw some more pic's on here 

My v.auffenbergi pair :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

Barlow said:


> Just get saving for a male bud, and in the maentime provide her with a laybox just in case. It's usually easy to tell when they are cycling as she'll gain a lot of weight in the mid section.
> 
> My female's like this now, not seen any extended copulating yet so she's probably about 4ish weeks off laying.


Will sort out a lay box then, from pictures it doesn't look like she's cycling at all though so hopefully she isn't yet.
She's a year and 3 months old (15 months) so if she hasn't already cycled then i'm guessing the time must be approaching.
I will try and save up for a male and setup, I do have my EMA bonus coming up and last summer I had a few jobs from an agency so hopefully the same will happen again and i'll be able to grab some ackies at the kempton show!



monitor mad said:


> About time i threw some more pic's on here
> 
> My v.auffenbergi pair :2thumb:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Stunning!
Their colours are a lot nicer than ackies, I love when their throats are a little puffed out, makes them look a lot bulkier and cuter :lol2:


----------



## monitor mad

Chris18 said:


> Will sort out a lay box then, from pictures it doesn't look like she's cycling at all though so hopefully she isn't yet.
> She's a year and 3 months old (15 months) so if she hasn't already cycled then i'm guessing the time must be approaching.
> I will try and save up for a male and setup, I do have my EMA bonus coming up and last summer I had a few jobs from an agency so hopefully the same will happen again and i'll be able to grab some ackies at the kempton show!
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning!
> Their colours are a lot nicer than ackies, I love when their throats are a little puffed out, makes them look a lot bulkier and cuter :lol2:


 Cheers they are very brightly coloured and fast!!! :lol2:


----------



## Barlow

monitor mad said:


> Cheers they are very brightly coloured and fast!!! :lol2:


I hear ya bud. Fastest little buggers I've ever owned. Any ideas/thoughts on sex yet? They are a lovely looking monitor, I just wish they weren't as shy.


----------



## monitor mad

Barlow said:


> I hear ya bud. Fastest little buggers I've ever owned. Any ideas/thoughts on sex yet? They are a lovely looking monitor, I just wish they weren't as shy.


Think there a 1:1 as one is slightly bigger and bulkier but not a 100% sure 

mine are starting to come out quite a bit now but run if you approach the viv :2thumb:


----------



## CommonBOA

Nigel_wales said:


> I know some of you keep Varanus Tristis Orientalis. Lets see some pics


Yes! Yes! Yes!

I love these monitors and really want one, there is one for sale in my local rep shop.

I don't think there is very many around tho.


----------



## CommonBOA

Re kitted my ackies viv over the wkend, thought it was a little plain before



















Let me know what you think: victory:

Cheers

Lee


----------



## Chris18

CommonBOA said:


> Re kitted my ackies viv over the wkend, thought it was a little plain before
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Let me know what you think: victory:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Lee


Looks awesome now, lots to climb on and hide under :2thumb:
Where are the inhabitants though :whip: get some pictures up when you can!
It's good to see people changing up their setups giving them something new to explore, not just having them static
Good work mate


----------



## CommonBOA

Chris18 said:


> Looks awesome now, lots to climb on and hide under :2thumb:
> Where are the inhabitants though :whip: get some pictures up when you can!
> It's good to see people changing up their setups giving them something new to explore, not just having them static
> Good work mate


Cheers: victory:

Will try and get some pic's later. And yeah agree on the changing of set ups, it can only be a good thing.


----------



## Nigel_wales

CommonBOA said:


> Yes! Yes! Yes!
> 
> I love these monitors and really want one, there is one for sale in my local rep shop.
> 
> I don't think there is very many around tho.


 
Theres loads on the german classifieds which will be at Hamm. I can see myself owning some of these in the future! For now I'll concentrate on my Kim's and the Ackies I should be gettin on the weekend from Hamm :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

CommonBOA said:


> Re kitted my ackies viv over the wkend, thought it was a little plain before
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Let me know what you think: victory:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Lee


Very nice mate looks ideal


----------



## CommonBOA

Nigel_wales said:


> Theres loads on the german classifieds which will be at Hamm. I can see myself owning some of these in the future! For now I'll concentrate on my Kim's and the Ackies I should be gettin on the weekend from Hamm :2thumb:


Ah right, what sort of price? 

I really think there needs to be more people in the uk breeding these.




Nigel_wales said:


> Very nice mate looks ideal


Cheers, its loads better that before, can wait to build a 4x3x2 for him tho.

Cheers: victory:

Lee


----------



## Barlow

mrhoyo said:


> You'd be very unlucky to get a dead female from not housing her with a male. I think the danger is from egg binding and the drain on bodily function by carrying and producing eggs rather than a threat from not breeding. You will have the same problems if you keep her with a male. That's just life.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


I do disagree with you in principle, it has been well documented that monitors can die from reabsorbing ovum. But how can egg binding occur or carrying and producing eggs be a threat to a female. Unless husbandry sucks? They are designed to carry and produce eggs. How could that ever be detrimental?


----------



## Nigel_wales

CommonBOA said:


> Ah right, what sort of price?
> 
> I really think there needs to be more people in the uk breeding these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, its loads better that before, can wait to build a 4x3x2 for him tho.
> 
> Cheers: victory:
> 
> Lee


They are not that expensive around 150 - 250 euro and a little more expensive of a few more well known breeders. I may be going to Hamm in September and will be thinkin of adding these to my collection to. We'll see how I go with what I got first of all :lol2:....

There's a 1.1 pair on there for 450 euro now.


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> They are not that expensive around 150 - 250 euro and a little more expensive of a few more well known breeders. I may be going to Hamm in September and will be thinkin of adding these to my collection to. We'll see how I go with what I got first of all :lol2:....
> 
> There's a 1.1 pair on there for 450 euro now.


That's a good price. How are the Kimms?


----------



## CommonBOA

Nigel_wales said:


> They are not that expensive around 150 - 250 euro and a little more expensive of a few more well known breeders. I may be going to Hamm in September and will be thinkin of adding these to my collection to. We'll see how I go with what I got first of all :lol2:....
> 
> There's a 1.1 pair on there for 450 euro now.



Wow that is a good price, makes me want a pair even more:lol2:


----------



## ocean123

Can any one let me know which one is male and female. Thanks
pic 1








pic 2


----------



## Paul P

ocean123 said:


> Can any one let me know which one is male and female. Thanks
> pic 1
> image
> pic 2
> image


In all honesty, I would say 2 females


----------



## monitor mad

Paul P said:


> In all honesty, I would say 2 females


 
:lol2: thats what i thought as well :lol2:


----------



## ocean123

Cheers guys. I do have a 3rd but I'll have to get a pic up later. Cought the two above mounting each other quite often so thought one would be the male.


----------



## monitor mad

ocean123 said:


> Cheers guys. I do have a 3rd but I'll have to get a pic up later. Cought the two above mounting each other quite often so thought one would be the male.


 
Thats also dominance behaviour as well :2thumb:


----------



## ocean123

Silly question, if 3 females are living together could they still lay eggs?


----------



## monitor mad

ocean123 said:


> Silly question, if 3 females are living together could they still lay eggs?


Yep most female monitors will in fact lay eggs with or without a male :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Theres loads on the german classifieds which will be at Hamm. I can see myself owning some of these in the future! For now I'll concentrate on my Kim's and the Ackies I should be gettin on the weekend from Hamm :2thumb:


What ackies you got coming mate
Adult 1.2 trio or a trio of babies?


----------



## bumbleyjoe

ocean123 said:


> Silly question, if 3 females are living together could they still lay eggs?


 
I guess anything is possible... my cwd, who is about 16, and has never been in with a male layed 5 eggs this weekend. Not a monitor i know but im guessing the same thing could probably happen.


----------



## monitor mad

Male Ackies usually have "spurs" either side of the vent that are "hard" to the touch (spikey) , females also have them but there usually smaller and softer to the touch :2thumb:


----------



## ocean123

monitor mad said:


> Male Ackies usually have "spurs" either side of the vent that are "hard" to the touch (spikey) , females also have them but there usually smaller and softer to the touch :2thumb:


Lets hope the 3rd is the male! Regarding the spurs, had a look at all 3 today and could not see any. Do these come as they get older? I was told they were about 15months old when i picked them up last week.


----------



## Barlow

ocean123 said:


> Can any one let me know which one is male and female. Thanks
> pic 1
> image
> pic 2
> image


2 females without a doubt


----------



## Paul P

ocean123 said:


> Lets hope the 3rd is the male! Regarding the spurs, had a look at all 3 today and could not see any. Do these come as they get older? I was told they were about 15months old when i picked them up last week.


You would know by now, they are way big enough to be sexable.


----------



## Paul P

Always looking to add to my groups and followed a post in the classifieds recently from someone looking for Red ackies, A guy I met at the weeekend posted on that thread saying he had 2 reds he no longer wanted and offered them up for sale, well I took a rather windy trip on the bike to do a journey of 250+ miles but as you can see it was well worth it, I came home with 2 cracking reds and a bonus yellow.

Can't thank Martin enough, lovely guy , made me feel more than welcome and thoroughly enjoyed my visit.


----------



## monitor mad

Paul P said:


> Always looking to add to my groups and followed a post in the classifieds recently from someone looking for Red ackies, A guy I met at the weeekend posted on that thread saying he had 2 reds he no longer wanted and offered them up for sale, well I took a rather windy trip on the bike to do a journey of 250+ miles but as you can see it was well worth it, I came home with 2 cracking reds and a bonus yellow.
> 
> Can't thank Martin enough, lovely guy , made me feel more than welcome and thoroughly enjoyed my visit.
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
Are these the ones of "Odatria nl" Paul


----------



## Paul P

Hi MM

No m8 they were from a keeper down in Epsom, quite a trek on the bike none the less and rather glad when I got home Ill tell you, lol


----------



## Nigel_wales

Paul P said:


> Always looking to add to my groups and followed a post in the classifieds recently from someone looking for Red ackies, A guy I met at the weeekend posted on that thread saying he had 2 reds he no longer wanted and offered them up for sale, well I took a rather windy trip on the bike to do a journey of 250+ miles but as you can see it was well worth it, I came home with 2 cracking reds and a bonus yellow.
> 
> Can't thank Martin enough, lovely guy , made me feel more than welcome and thoroughly enjoyed my visit.
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
Whoa!!! Stunning mate :notworthy:


----------



## monitor mad

Paul P said:


> Hi MM
> 
> No m8 they were from a keeper down in Epsom, quite a trek on the bike none the less and rather glad when I got home Ill tell you, lol


 
Yep there stunners alright , Martijn (odatria NL) his animals are younger and smaller now i look at them :2thumb:

Are they a pair or ??


----------



## Paul P

Nigel_wales said:


> Whoa!!! Stunning mate :notworthy:


Thanks Nigel



monitor mad said:


> Yep there stunners alright , Martijn (odatria NL) his animals are younger and smaller now i look at them :2thumb:
> 
> Are they a pair or ??


2 x males MM but stunners non the less: victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> What ackies you got coming mate
> Adult 1.2 trio or a trio of babies?


 
If there are any decent adult trios that arent to old (Less than 18 months) then I'll probaly go for them as long as they are outstanding or I might buy 4 babies and hope to get 2-3 females out of them, I'll probaly prefer to get them as babies if I'm honest and hope for the best :lol2:, :lol2:can watch them grow that way. I got a 6x2x2 viv which is going to be dedicated to the Ackies so they should have plenty of room if I did get up to 4 - there would obviously be plenty of elevated areas to increase overall space for them.


----------



## Paul P

Nigel_wales said:


> If there are any decent adult trios that arent to old (Less than 18 months) then I'll probaly go for them as long as they are outstanding or I might buy 4 babies and hope to get 2-3 females out of them, I'll probaly prefer to get them as babies if I'm honest and hope for the best :lol2:, :lol2:can watch them grow that way. I got a 6x2x2 viv which is going to be dedicated to the Ackies so they should have plenty of room if I did get up to 4 - there would obviously be plenty of elevated areas to increase overall space for them.


Word of advice, don't go putting youngsters in a viv that size, youll be forever pulling it apart looking for them and worrying, they can lose themselves for what feels like days in a 3ft starter viv :devil:


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> If there are any decent adult trios that arent to old (Less than 18 months) then I'll probaly go for them as long as they are outstanding or I might buy 4 babies and hope to get 2-3 females out of them, I'll probaly prefer to get them as babies if I'm honest and hope for the best :lol2:, :lol2:can watch them grow that way. I got a 6x2x2 viv which is going to be dedicated to the Ackies so they should have plenty of room if I did get up to 4 - there would obviously be plenty of elevated areas to increase overall space for them.


Sounds cool to me :2thumb: thought you had reserved some from hamm that's all so thought you had already decided :lol2:

How's your retes stack?
Got any pictures?
I was going to use slabs but i've been reading and appears most people use wood for theres and that the slabs were too think to allow head sinkage to the next level!


----------



## cold blooded beast

monitor mad said:


> About time i threw some more pic's on here
> 
> My v.auffenbergi pair :2thumb:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


 lol. . .dirty girl!. . . .girl?. . . delightful either way. . . .getting a real appreciation for all things monitor:flrt:. . .but must stick with dwarfs for a good while longer I think. . .awsome photos (as usual)MM
Marcus


----------



## Nigel_wales

Paul P said:


> Word of advice, don't go putting youngsters in a viv that size, youll be forever pulling it apart looking for them and worrying, they can lose themselves for what feels like days in a 3ft starter viv :devil:


 
I already have a 3x2x2 viv setup for them if they are young ones I end up with :notworthy:. Just monitoring the temps in it for the next few days as I won't be getting them until Saturday night.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Sounds cool to me :2thumb: thought you had reserved some from hamm that's all so thought you had already decided :lol2:
> 
> How's your retes stack?
> Got any pictures?
> I was going to use slabs but i've been reading and appears most people use wood for theres and that the slabs were too think to allow head sinkage to the next level!


Was going to reserve some, I've been emailin a couple of German breeders which was a nightmare but thought it would be best to see whats there. 

I made 4 retes stacks of different sizes for the different setups I have. I'll take a picture tomorrow they aren't anything special though something I banged together in around 30 minutes lol. Do the job tho : victory:.

I used slate tiles with pieces of wood cut into blocks glued into place at the corners.


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Was going to reserve some, I've been emailin a couple of German breeders which was a nightmare but thought it would be best to see whats there.
> 
> I made 4 retes stacks of different sizes for the different setups I have. I'll take a picture tomorrow they aren't anything special though something I banged together in around 30 minutes lol. Do the job tho : victory:.
> 
> I used slate tiles with pieces of wood cut into blocks glued into place at the corners.


You'll have to see how the temps do on each level and let me know :2thumb:
Look forward to pics, I don't think you can really make any retes stack look beautiful but they're too useful to ignore :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> You'll have to see how the temps do on each level and let me know :2thumb:
> Look forward to pics, I don't think you can really make any retes stack look beautiful but they're too useful to ignore :2thumb:


 
I'm going to get some fake plants to drape around the sides of them to provide more cover, make it look more natural and pleasing to the eye. I think that'll look really nice but the fake plants are so :censor:ing expensive. I popped over the reptile shop in Pencoed today to check on my Red Citrus Beardie (WDD) they bought off me as an exhibit animal and to pick up a Rub they borrowed. It was a 5er for a small piece of the fake plant couldn't believe it!!!! :censor::censor::censor:


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> I'm going to get some fake plants to drape around the sides of them to provide more cover, make it look more natural and pleasing to the eye. I think that'll look really nice but the fake plants are so :censor:ing expensive. I popped over the reptile shop in Pencoed today to check on my Red Citrus Beardie (WDD) they bought off me as an exhibit animal and to pick up a Rub they borrowed. It was a 5er for a small piece of the fake plant couldn't believe it!!!! :censor::censor::censor:


Try dunelm mills near mcdonalds in bridgend, i've heard they have some nice plants cheaper than exo terra one :2thumb:
Ah I saw that beardie the other day (i think) really red thing :gasp: but they called it a pedigree :lol2: i was like sure :whistling2: it's just a really nice morph :lol2:
I find all reptile shops expensive with the odd thing you'll find cheaper than other places.
Technically they're breaking the law also having an exhibit animal, you need a zoo license if you have have something on display but it is not for sale (as stupid as it is) At first this included in doctors and dentist as well but they changed the laws so it doesn't include them. dont worry i wont tell  :lol2:
Ofcourse if they pretend he's for sale and put a ridiculous price on him so noone in there right mind will buy him then they can avoid the law


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Try dunelm mills near mcdonalds in bridgend, i've heard they have some nice plants cheaper than exo terra one :2thumb:
> Ah I saw that beardie the other day (i think) really red thing :gasp: but they called it a pedigree :lol2: i was like sure :whistling2: it's just a really nice morph :lol2:
> I find all reptile shops expensive with the odd thing you'll find cheaper than other places.
> Technically they're breaking the law also having an exhibit animal, you need a zoo license if you have have something on display but it is not for sale (as stupid as it is) At first this included in doctors and dentist as well but they changed the laws so it doesn't include them. dont worry i wont tell  :lol2:
> Ofcourse if they pretend he's for sale and put a ridiculous price on him so noone in there right mind will buy him then they can avoid the law


 
Lol yea hes a big boy for 7 or 8 months old to. I didn't know you needed a zoo licence for that - bizarre lol. I grabbed the baby boscs out today and the bigger of the two caught me a cracker twice haha. I had them out the other day as well. I really fancy them but I know full well I couldn't house them appropriately as adulta in my current situation so wont bother! :bash: I do buy stuff off them just to help them keep going as it's nice to have a local rep shop. The one in Bridgend isn't to bad and porthcawl has gone awful compared to what it was.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Oh and I will have a browse down there tomorrow as I only work in the science park up the road!


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Lol yea hes a big boy for 7 or 8 months old to. I didn't know you needed a zoo licence for that - bizarre lol. I grabbed the baby boscs out today and the bigger of the two caught me a cracker twice haha. I had them out the other day as well. I really fancy them but I know full well I couldn't house them appropriately as adulta in my current situation so wont bother! :bash: I do buy stuff off them just to help them keep going as it's nice to have a local rep shop. The one in Bridgend isn't to bad and porthcawl has gone awful compared to what it was.


Yeh it's pretty bizarre and pointless!
He is a pretty boy and couldn't believe it when they said he was only that old :gasp:
I'd love a baby bosc but i'm in the same position, no way I could house it, and i'm clever enough to not go there no matter how much I want one:lol2:
The pencoed one has the tiniest crested gecko in, the smallest i've ever seen, so cute but guess you're not into geckos :lol2:
Yeh I buy from local shops every now and then but it's very rarely as some of the prices are just stupid, and live food is supplied by my roach colony.
The people in the bridgend one will tell you anything to sell you something, i've had two things from them, both died within 2 months and my friend has had a leo from there which also died, doesn't help when they sold her calcium sand. Half the time they don't have a clue what they're talking about and i just roll my eyes at them. They should hire me part time !
Apparently they have two crocs coming in next week, that's what they told me and a bunch of friends but again I just rolled my eyes as I doubt they have a DWAL!
Haven't been to the porthcawl one before so cant comment :2thumb:

I just looked on the dunelm site and they have some awesome looking fake plants, and even some fake dried out grassy looking things which would look awesome in an ackie/arid setup


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Yeh it's pretty bizarre and pointless!
> He is a pretty boy and couldn't believe it when they said he was only that old :gasp:
> I'd love a baby bosc but i'm in the same position, no way I could house it, and i'm clever enough to not go there no matter how much I want one:lol2:
> The pencoed one has the tiniest crested gecko in, the smallest i've ever seen, so cute but guess you're not into geckos :lol2:
> Yeh I buy from local shops every now and then but it's very rarely as some of the prices are just stupid, and live food is supplied by my roach colony.
> The people in the bridgend one will tell you anything to sell you something, i've had two things from them, both died within 2 months and my friend has had a leo from there which also died, doesn't help when they sold her calcium sand. Half the time they don't have a clue what they're talking about and i just roll my eyes at them. They should hire me part time !
> Apparently they have two crocs coming in next week, that's what they told me and a bunch of friends but again I just rolled my eyes as I doubt they have a DWAL!
> Haven't been to the porthcawl one before so cant comment :2thumb:
> 
> I just looked on the dunelm site and they have some awesome looking fake plants, and even some fake dried out grassy looking things which would look awesome in an ackie/arid setup


I spoke to them in Bridgend recently about the crocs and he told me hes spoken to the council who have told him he doesn't need DWA. I wasn't convinced tbh lol. I did see the gecko near the till on top of the cham viv. I have never bought any live animals from Bridgend and probaly never will but they have sorted their act out a little since first opening to be fair. I tend to go in there have a look around a might pick up a box of locust but as you say my roaches do me for the most of it.

Dunelm it is boy bach! :lol2: I'll have a browse tomorrow if I can find time : victory:. Let you know what I get and take some pics of it in the viv, the grassy stuff sounds sweet if it's what I think it is. 

Anyways dude nice chattin to u I'm going to hit the sack. Got to get up at 6am!! Laters


----------



## ocean123

Hi people, last ackie of my trio, male or female?:help:


----------



## Chris18

ocean123 said:


> Hi people, last ackie of my trio, male or female?:help:
> image


Pretty sure that's female also, neck thinner than body, no outline to the patterning, looks like you've got bad luck (or good luck as they're worth more) :lol2:


----------



## Mujician

I know it's not very common, but I'm looking for a single adult female ackie. I have an adult pair (only two left in the shop as babies). If anyone can help out, I would be very grateful. Thanks, Ben


----------



## Chris18

My ackie made her first burrow today while I was in work experience :2thumb: right by the basking spot, seems to be holding well though so must of got the substrate mix right :2thumb:
Bad picture but atleast it's a picture :blush:


----------



## ocean123

Am happy to have 3 females if thats the case it means i get to buy a nice new male. Would it be wise to house a new male on his own or would it be o.k to let him live with the females in their tank?


----------



## ocean123

Chris18 said:


> My ackie made her first burrow today while I was in work experience :2thumb: right by the basking spot, seems to be holding well though so must of got the substrate mix right :2thumb:
> Bad picture but atleast it's a picture :blush:
> 
> image


What substrate mix do you use chris18? Am using 70%soil and 30%sand not seen any deep burrows yet!


----------



## Chris18

ocean123 said:


> Am happy to have 3 females if thats the case it means i get to buy a nice new male. Would it be wise to house a new male on his own or would it be o.k to let him live with the females in their tank?


I don't know if you saw the 'disccusion' with me and mrhoyo the other day, he doesn't recommend introducing new members to already established groups, but barlow recommends you do, especially when they're ovulating (in the case where there is no male), sorry again for regurging your info barlow :lol2:
I think it's best if you get a male and have him seperate and then introduce and see what happens, having the setup as a back up.

Edit: I didn't use a specific mix, I just mixed them together till they held well when moist !
I pour about 2 litres of water into the substrate every 3-4 days to make sure it holds well!
This is the first time she's made a proper tunnel, sometimes she'll dig but never made one like this, it's impressive to say the least.


----------



## ocean123

Ye i've seen mine dig loads, but never a tunnel like yours:mf_dribble:Think to be on the safe side i'll keep the male separate and introduce the females into his tank as and when i want to breed with them.


----------



## Chris18

ocean123 said:


> Ye i've seen mine dig loads, but never a tunnel like yours:mf_dribble:Think to be on the safe side i'll keep the male separate and introduce the females into his tank as and when i want to breed with them.


I need to add water to the substrate today aswell, i'm afraid it'll collapse if I pour water on it 
Might just do water everywhere else and avoid that bit :2thumb:
She keeps coming up with a dirty face :lol2: she's a pain in the arse though, i went to feed her twice but she bolted into the burrow :gasp:
MORE PICTURES :blush:





































And another video uploading, it's HD so going to take about an hour and a half to get onto youtue :bash:


----------



## ocean123

You can't ruin all her hard work i would definitley leave that area alone for now.:mf_dribble: I love it when they stand with their front legs up they look awesome:no1:


----------



## Chris18

ocean123 said:


> You can't ruin all her hard work i would definitley leave that area alone for now.:mf_dribble: I love it when they stand with their front legs up they look awesome:no1:


Agreed, will try preserve it, mind you if it doesn't get moisture it'll probably collapse eventually :gasp:
I just when reptiles stand up high also, they look awesome

Video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JvYsSLwrtU


----------



## krsrd

Chris18 said:


> Agreed, will try preserve it, mind you if it doesn't get moisture it'll probably collapse eventually :gasp:
> I just when reptiles stand up high also, they look awesome
> 
> Video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JvYsSLwrtU


Video's set to private Chris, any chance of making it public :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

krsrd said:


> Video's set to private Chris, any chance of making it public :2thumb:


My bad, give me two ticks :2thumb:

Edit: done!


----------



## krsrd

Chris18 said:


> My bad, give me two ticks :2thumb:
> 
> Edit: done!


Certainly likes to play with its food...nice Ackie :lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Agreed, will try preserve it, mind you if it doesn't get moisture it'll probably collapse eventually :gasp:
> I just when reptiles stand up high also, they look awesome
> 
> Video YouTube - ‪V acanthurus vs dubia‬‏


Crackin vid fella lol!!!


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Crackin vid fella lol!!!


She was going nuts at the roach :lol2: think she couldn't get it in the right position so was shaking it around to kill it for easier consumption :lol2:
was quite impressed with the quality of the close up of her face, even though it kept going in and out of focus for a little while
Will be getting locust tomorrow, she goes nuts for them so will do another video!


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> She was going nuts at the roach :lol2: think she couldn't get it in the right position so was shaking it around to kill it for easier consumption :lol2:
> was quite impressed with the quality of the close up of her face, even though it kept going in and out of focus for a little while
> Will be getting locust tomorrow, she goes nuts for them so will do another video!


 
My female came out this morning grabbed an adult Locust. She then walked up onto the hottest part of her basking spot and held it without moving for atleast 20 mintues. I was wondering wtf she was doing, went in the shower and came back in the room and she still had it!!! The lights had literally been on 20 mins so she was still cold which is probaly why she did that!! As soon as she got a bit of heat she battered it and ate it. She ate a pinkie today aswell, although I didn't see it. I left one in her viv which has disappeared mysteriously :lol2::lol2::lol2:

You still got all your digits after looking after those guinea pigs :Na_Na_Na_Na:

EDIT: Also looking 4ward to the vid tomorrow mate!


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> My female came out this morning grabbed an adult Locust. She then walked up onto the hottest part of her basking spot and held it without moving for atleast 20 mintues. I was wondering wtf she was doing, went in the shower and came back in the room and she still had it!!! The lights had literally been on 20 mins so she was still cold which is probaly why she did that!! As soon as she got a bit of heat she battered it and ate it. She ate a pinkie today aswell, although I didn't see it. I left one in her viv which has disappeared mysteriously :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> You still got all your digits after looking after those guinea pigs :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> EDIT: Also looking 4ward to the vid tomorrow mate!


hahaha she must of liked that locust a lot to carry it round like a handbag while she got her hot tan :lol2:
I bought a load of pinkies for mine but they defrosted before I got home and my ackie was asleep so couldn't feed them or refreeze them, ended throwing out 5 good pinkies 
Glad she's finally settling and eating good amounts of food though :2thumb:
Ah man it was the most boring day of my life, didn't touch a single animal :lol2: basically just sat in a chair all day watching her talk to the rabbits so they were tamer
full cleans out tomorrow though so will have me busy for a whole 40 minutes or so!
they have about 10 rabbits in, none of which are ready for sale for another week so all we have to sell is mice, gerbils, a budgie and some zebra finch, and how many people buy them on a regular basis :bash:
We only had two paying customers aswell! the women is nice though so isn't all bad.
Would much rather be next door being bitten by boscs though :whistling2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> hahaha she must of liked that locust a lot to carry it round like a handbag while she got her hot tan :lol2:
> I bought a load of pinkies for mine but they defrosted before I got home and my ackie was asleep so couldn't feed them or refreeze them, ended throwing out 5 good pinkies
> Glad she's finally settling and eating good amounts of food though :2thumb:
> Ah man it was the most boring day of my life, didn't touch a single animal :lol2: basically just sat in a chair all day watching her talk to the rabbits so they were tamer
> full cleans out tomorrow though so will have me busy for a whole 40 minutes or so!
> they have about 10 rabbits in, none of which are ready for sale for another week so all we have to sell is mice, gerbils, a budgie and some zebra finch, and how many people buy them on a regular basis :bash:
> We only had two paying customers aswell! the women is nice though so isn't all bad.
> Would much rather be next door being bitten by boscs though :whistling2:


I know mate it was weird. She's been digging around a bit and in her lay box so she may be testing possible lay sites. I'm also glad she's eaten a bit now too, definately splittin her from the male is doing her good so I must be doing something right!!! 
Sounds like fun bud lol....Never heard of a zebra finch I'm guessing its a bird though!!! Did you pop into the rep shop - How is that Big Red Beardie doing and did you get a Bosc out :whistling2:?


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> I know mate it was weird. She's been digging around a bit and in her lay box so she may be testing possible lay sites. I'm also glad she's eaten a bit now too, definately splittin her from the male is doing her good so I must be doing something right!!!
> Sounds like fun bud lol....Never heard of a zebra finch I'm guessing its a bird though!!! Did you pop into the rep shop - How is that Big Red Beardie doing and did you get a Bosc out :whistling2:?


Well she's obviously feeling settled, hope you got some eggs on the way and you can get them in the incubator :2thumb: would feel sorry for dean though, missing out on the opportunity if he had kept them a bit longer 
Yeh it's a little tiny bird that makes a lot of noise :lol2:
Na didn't pop into the reptile section today, didn't have money for locust as the cash machine was broke, and i'm too socially awkward to go in for just a chat :blush: Will be in there tomorrow though having a look around and will check on your ex beardie :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Well she's obviously feeling settled, hope you got some eggs on the way and you can get them in the incubator :2thumb: would feel sorry for dean though, missing out on the opportunity if he had kept them a bit longer
> Yeh it's a little tiny bird that makes a lot of noise :lol2:
> Na didn't pop into the reptile section today, didn't have money for locust as the cash machine was broke, and i'm too socially awkward to go in for just a chat :blush: Will be in there tomorrow though having a look around and will check on your ex beardie :2thumb:


It would be cool mate. Hope she holds off for a few more days, going to build the incubator on the weekend as I wasn't prepared for her to be gravid :bash:. All the bits and pieces are arriving tomorrow for it and to top it all off my car failed it's MOT!!!! My incubator I used for my beardies isn't any good now so can't even use that if I don't finish it in good time.


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> It would be cool mate. Hope she holds off for a few more days, going to build the incubator on the weekend as I wasn't prepared for her to be gravid :bash:. All the bits and pieces are arriving tomorrow for it and to top it all off my car failed it's MOT!!!! My incubator I used for my beardies isn't any good now so can't even use that if I don't finish it in good time.


Just sling a poly box with a mat on a stat together if you really have to!
Would be a shame if the eggs went to waste :2thumb:
That's a bugger about the MOT, can't even afford to have mine done :lol2:
Hope you get something sorted before she drops the eggs if there is any :2thumb:


----------



## iDomino

i guess this would be the best place to ask about different kinds of small monitors

i wanna look into getting one but i dont have room for the biggesr monitor lizards

i have a spare 3ft lying round atm but i could always upgrade to a 4ft and squeeze it in somewhere

other than the storrs that chris told me about are there other small monitors i should look into?


----------



## Chris18

iDomino said:


> i guess this would be the best place to ask about different kinds of small monitors
> 
> i wanna look into getting one but i dont have room for the biggesr monitor lizards
> 
> i have a spare 3ft lying round atm but i could always upgrade to a 4ft and squeeze it in somewhere
> 
> other than the storrs that chris told me about are there other small monitors i should look into?


Most dwarfs will fit into a 4x2x2 as a minimum
Ackies are obviously the common one
Another one that will stay small is V. gilleni, think they stay 30cm aswell but like a more arboreal setup and you're looking at maybe £600 for one |:
Most dwarfs apart from yellow ackies are more than £300, i think timors may be a bit cheaper


----------



## iDomino

Chris18 said:


> Most dwarfs will fit into a 4x2x2 as a minimum
> Ackies are obviously the common one
> Another one that will stay small is V. gilleni, think they stay 30cm aswell but like a more arboreal setup and you're looking at maybe £600 for one |:
> Most dwarfs apart from yellow ackies are more than £300.


id love a tree monitor but i cant do aboreal

i have 1 aboreal tank here for the cwd 
but im in an attic bedroom so i cant fit tall ones in here

ackies are small enough for a 4ft?


----------



## Chris18

iDomino said:


> id love a tree monitor but i cant do aboreal
> 
> i have 1 aboreal tank here for the cwd
> but im in an attic bedroom so i cant fit tall ones in here
> 
> ackies are small enough for a 4ft?


I'm not 100% but I think a gilleni will go fine in a 3(h)x3(l)x2(d) or maybe even 3(h)x2x2 but as I said they're not cheap or common
it's quite common for people to keep a trio of ackies in a 4x2x2 but anymore room would definitely be appreciated


----------



## garry26

*ackies*

hi folks correct me if am wrong but are u talking about ackies ? as looking at ur set ups they look really cool but 1 thing i see is a lack of soil/subterrate for them to dig as ackies love digging, well mine do breeding to when i get time ill take and put up picks of my viv set up :2thumb:


regards garry


----------



## iDomino

Chris18 said:


> I'm not 100% but I think a gilleni will go fine in a 3(h)x3(l)x2(d) or maybe even 3(h)x2x2 but as I said they're not cheap or common
> it's quite common for people to keep a trio of ackies in a 4x2x2 but anymore room would definitely be appreciated


moneys not particularly an issue tbh

i do like ackies but as far as their sizes wikipedia doesnt have a link for them

anyone post a link to somewhere i can find some solid info on them before junping into it?


----------



## Chris18

garry26 said:


> hi folks correct me if am wrong but are u talking about ackies ? as looking at ur set ups they look really cool but 1 thing i see is a lack of soil/subterrate for them to dig as ackies love digging, well mine do breeding to when i get time ill take and put up picks of my viv set up :2thumb:
> 
> 
> regards garry


iyar mate,

Whos setup are you talking about?
If it's mine then it has a few inches of substrate, it's as deep as it can get as my viv doesn't have a front to stop substrate falling out, i've pilled quite a lot to the back of the viv and if you see a few posts or pages back she's actually just carved out a small tunnel/burrow :2thumb:
I know they love to have a really deep substrate but i've done the best I can with what I have to work with, I will hopefully be getting a bigger viv in the summer and will custom viv with a 1ft block at the front for a deeper substrate


----------



## Chris18

iDomino said:


> moneys not particularly an issue tbh
> 
> i do like ackies but as far as their sizes wikipedia doesnt have a link for them
> 
> anyone post a link to somewhere i can find some solid info on them before junping into it?


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/138941-ackies.html this one is pretty good, they generally get 22-24 inches long
It states low basking temps though, I would aim for something that is 130 or a little higher :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

steve-mport-cumbria said:


> Hi i looking to buy a dwarf monitor cud some one point me to a breeder thanks my mobile num is 07514202742


The main people who breed V. acanthurus brachyurus are MonitorMad and Paul P but not sure if they have eggs, I know Barlow has some eggs in the 'oven'
V. acanthurus acanthrus, no clue if there is any current breeders, I know Paul P has some pairs but don't know if he has any eggs : victory:


----------



## iDomino

Chris18 said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/138941-ackies.html this one is pretty good, they generally get 22-24 inches long
> It states low basking temps though, I would aim for something that is 130 or a little higher :2thumb:


if they grow 2ft then surely keeping 3 in a 4ft viv couldnt be right o.o


----------



## Chris18

iDomino said:


> if they grow 2ft then surely keeping 3 in a 4ft viv couldnt be right o.o


That is for you to decide :2thumb: that's just the minimum and what quite a lot of people have had success keeping them in.
If you don't feel comfortable with keeping them in that size, good on you for wanting to give a very active lizard a larger home :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

Video, sorry she wasn't as energetic as she normally is, probably because they were larger locust so not so hoppey for her to get her interested, and sorry for the stopping and starting etc, the camera was threatening me with low battery the whole way through :bash:

Edit: would help if i actually included a link to the video -.-


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIyMgs8g0Kw


----------



## iDomino

Chris18 said:


> That is for you to decide :2thumb: that's just the minimum and what quite a lot of people have had success keeping them in.
> If you don't feel comfortable with keeping them in that size, good on you for wanting to give a very active lizard a larger home :2thumb:


 i think i mite just bite the bullet and invest in a pair of storrs


----------



## ocean123

Chris18 said:


> Video, sorry she wasn't as energetic as she normally is, probably because they were larger locust so not so hoppey for her to get her interested, and sorry for the stopping and starting etc, the camera was threatening me with low battery the whole way through :bash:
> 
> Edit: would help if i actually included a link to the video -.-
> 
> 
> YouTube - ‪V. acanthrus Vs Locust horde‬‏


Another good video chris18. Mine had locust today they love them, easier to catch than the crickets. 2 tubs gone in 5mins!


----------



## Chris18

ocean123 said:


> Another good video chris18. Mine had locust today they love them, easier to catch than the crickets. 2 tubs gone in 5mins!


thanks, my video editing skills still need to be started on :blush:
Crickets don't enter my house 
she normally gets adult male roaches as a staple with the odd tub of locust to get her a bit more active as I hate seeing her just laying there :2thumb:
She polished off the tub easy though :lol2:


----------



## iDomino

Chris18 said:


> thanks, my video editing skills still need to be started on :blush:
> Crickets don't enter my house
> she normally gets adult male roaches as a staple with the odd tub of locust to get her a bit more active as I hate seeing her just laying there :2thumb:
> She polished off the tub easy though :lol2:


 chris didnt you mention breeding on another post?

just wondering what you planning on breading?


----------



## Chris18

iDomino said:


> chris didnt you mention breeding on another post?
> 
> just wondering what you planning on breading?


I have a colony of roaches :2thumb:
About 200 females and 120 males but I feed off the males till i get a ratio of atleast 1:3, some people recommend 1:7 though :gasp:
I pay £20 for 50 of each and just keep feeding off the males :lol2:


----------



## iDomino

Chris18 said:


> I have a colony of roaches :2thumb:
> About 200 females and 120 males but I feed off the males till i get a ratio of atleast 1:3, some people recommend 1:7 though :gasp:
> I pay £20 for 50 of each and just keep feeding off the males :lol2:


 i ment your herps


----------



## Chris18

iDomino said:


> i ment your herps


Oh my bad, nothing ATM
Crested Geckos are still too light to breed yet but will be putting a male and female together in about 2-3 months
and I can't get enough money or space at the minute to house a male ackie
Hopefully all that will change if I get a summer job though :2thumb:


----------



## iDomino

Chris18 said:


> Oh my bad, nothing ATM
> Crested Geckos are still to light too light to breed yet but will be putting a male and female together in about 2-3 months
> and I can't get enough money or space at the minute to house a male ackie
> Hopefully all that will change if I get a summer job though :2thumb:


 i see
im hoping kairi and belle will be laying over the next 2-3 days

once theyve laid my parents are putting them in with theirs
so i can make room for a new tank

on top of a dwarf monitor im kinda thinking crocodile skinks or maybe a spider man agama
so i can call it peter parker =]


----------



## Chris18

iDomino said:


> i see
> im hoping kairi and belle will be laying over the next 2-3 days
> 
> once theyve laid my parents are putting them in with theirs
> so i can make room for a new tank
> 
> on top of a dwarf monitor im kinda thinking crocodile skinks or maybe a spider man agama
> so i can call it peter parker =]


Good luck with eggs, can't wait till mine is up the duff :lol2:
You need to keep the tank spare surely incase arguments occur within the group : victory:

You can't beat a good ol' dwarfy
Crocodile skinks are gorgeous, I used to keep a pair but sold them as they were my only lizards and weren't out very much so was like having no lizards :lol2:
I cleared out their tank that I just dumped into the garden the other day and found some infertile eggs that I must of missed :gasp:
I'm guessing you're looking at agama mwanzae?
Pretty rare to find them here, agama agama are more common WC but aren't the true spiderman lizard as the males only have orange heads :2thumb:


----------



## iDomino

Chris18 said:


> Good luck with eggs, can't wait till mine is up the duff :lol2:
> You need to keep the tank spare surely incase arguments occur within the group : victory:
> 
> You can't beat a good ol' dwarfy
> Crocodile skinks are gorgeous, I used to keep a pair but sold them as they were my only lizards and weren't out very much so was like having no lizards :lol2:
> I cleared out their tank that I just dumped into the garden the other day and found some infertile eggs that I must of missed :gasp:
> I'm guessing you're looking at agama mwanzae?
> Pretty rare to find them here, agama agama are more common WC but aren't the true spiderman lizard as the males only have orange heads :2thumb:


lol i have a 2ft,3ft and an exo terra 45 sat here doing nowt XD

im going to be working away alot with work soon once i sort my cscs and basically going to be tripling my money 
even rare things have a price tag lol


----------



## ocean123

Chris18 said:


> thanks, my video editing skills still need to be started on :blush:
> Crickets don't enter my house
> she normally gets adult male roaches as a staple with the odd tub of locust to get her a bit more active as I hate seeing her just laying there :2thumb:
> She polished off the tub easy though :lol2:


Roaches aren't allowed in my house, girlfriend put her foot down to them:lol2:


----------



## Chris18

ocean123 said:


> Roaches aren't allowed in my house, girlfriend put her foot down to them:lol2:


I'd much prefer roaches to crickets, i think it's just the mention of the word roach that gets them band a lot quicker than other feeders.
They really aren't that bad, don't really smell and are prolific, silent breeders.
Oh and they are better nutritionally better.
Do your ackies love crickets, mine had no interest in them really, despite them being fast so attractive she didn't seem bothered at all


----------



## iDomino

ideally the 4 leo babies i have comming will pay for a storrs for me =]


----------



## Chris18

iDomino said:


> ideally the 4 leo babies i have comming will pay for a storrs for me =]


You know anywhere with storrs for sale? Think there is a hamm show soon, would be your best bet, if you can't go then comment on the Monitor + tegu thread and ask if anyone knows any Varanus breeders in europe and have someone bring them back :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> I'd much prefer roaches to crickets, i think it's just the mention of the word roach that gets them band a lot quicker than other feeders.
> They really aren't that bad, don't really smell and are prolific, silent breeders.
> Oh and they are better nutritionally better.
> Do your ackies love crickets, mine had no interest in them really, despite them being fast so attractive she didn't seem bothered at all


:censor: Crickets they are a nightmare, they make the most annoying sound and are escape artists. I've got literally about 5000 - 6000 Roaches in my bedroom and I've only ever had 1 escapee (that I know of) which was an adult male, he was on my back when I was in bed. The MRS went nuts but I just told her to shut up, rolled over and went back to kip. They don't bother me at all :lol2::lol2:

Low maintenence aswell I only tend to open my "breeder's tub" once or twice a week to put in fresh food etc which is the same for my "growing on" tub lol. The feeding tub gets a hammering obviously :mf_dribble::mf_dribble: 
I seperate the babies from the adults once a month and move on some of the bigger roaches into the feeding tub when I'm running low. Crackin system to be fair and its self sustaining! My livefood bill is next to nothing tbh.


----------



## iDomino

Chris18 said:


> You know anywhere with storrs for sale? Think there is a hamm show soon, would be your best bet, if you can't go then comment on the Monitor + tegu thread and ask if anyone knows any Varanus breeders in europe and have someone bring them back :2thumb:


Reptiles - The Reptile Shop

lol got a rough guide line on the price from there


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> You know anywhere with storrs for sale? Think there is a hamm show soon, would be your best bet, if you can't go then comment on the Monitor + tegu thread and ask if anyone knows any Varanus breeders in europe and have someone bring them back :2thumb:


There's a few in Hamm I think been looking at the german classifieds and they normally state "Ich Bin Hamm" in the AD somewhere. Hamm is on Saturday and again in September. I'm sure I seen a pair crop up on the classifieds here recently too, that may have been Timors tho.


----------



## ocean123

Chris18 said:


> I'd much prefer roaches to crickets, i think it's just the mention of the word roach that gets them band a lot quicker than other feeders.
> They really aren't that bad, don't really smell and are prolific, silent breeders.
> Oh and they are better nutritionally better.
> Do your ackies love crickets, mine had no interest in them really, despite them being fast so attractive she didn't seem bothered at all


I think so, although sometime they just tilt their heads and look at the crickets as if to say can't be bothered to chase you. When i put locust in all hell breaks loose and all 3 ackies go crazy:lol2:


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> There's a few in Hamm I think been looking at the german classifieds and they normally state "Ich Bin Hamm" in the AD somewhere. Hamm is on Saturday and again in September. I'm sure I seen a pair crop up on the classifieds here recently too, that may have been Timors tho.


Ah might be a bit late then if hamm is on saturday but worth a try :lol2:
isn't 'ich bin' I am? :lol2:
There was a pair in the classifieds, paul p has bought them!
You decided on some ackies yet?
And did you see my vid of her eating locust?
Popped into Dragon Reptiles today, your ex dragon looked down on me the posh git :lol2: looking nice and healthy though :2thumb:


----------



## iDomino

Chris18 said:


> Ah might be a bit late then if hamm is on saturday but worth a try :lol2:
> isn't 'ich bin' I am? :lol2:
> There was a pair in the classifieds, paul p has bought them!
> You decided on some ackies yet?
> And did you see my vid of her eating locust?
> Popped into Dragon Reptiles today, your ex dragon looked down on me the posh git :lol2: looking nice and healthy though :2thumb:


im not in a rush to get them tbh
be a few weeks / months first 
but eventually i WILL hae my storrs 

Edit: ponyo is from dragons 

Dans awesome fair play to him


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Ah might be a bit late then if hamm is on saturday but worth a try :lol2:
> isn't 'ich bin' I am? :lol2:
> There was a pair in the classifieds, paul p has bought them!
> You decided on some ackies yet?
> And did you see my vid of her eating locust?
> Popped into Dragon Reptiles today, your ex dragon looked down on me the posh git :lol2: looking nice and healthy though :2thumb:


Yea :lol2: A pair of what - Storrs? 

Yea seen some ones that look good but haven't reserved any. There's so many to choose from so just going to see whats there, there's some really yellow Ackies on the german sites and I've never seen them so yellolw before. I'll probaly get a 4/5 babies and grow them to see what sex they are etc as it'll be a bit of a gamble if i buy 3 babies hoping they are 1.2 lol. If there are any decent animals between 10 and 12 months old then that is a possibility also. Just see what the crack is, I think - on the day. 
Good 2 hear my dragon is growing well still, I got him to 400g when he was 6 1/2 months old : victory: and he doesnt look overweight just big. They bought a female leatherback off me as well 8 months old and she laid 36 unfertile eggs the other day which spun me out a little to say the least.

You never know bud I could end up with 2 many males and that would be a partner for your female if they got a long :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Yea :lol2: A pair of what - Storrs?
> 
> Yea seen some ones that look good but haven't reserved any. There's so many to choose from so just going to see whats there, there's some really yellow Ackies on the german sites and I've never seen them so yellolw before. I'll probaly get a 4/5 babies and grow them to see what sex they are etc as it'll be a bit of a gamble if i buy 3 babies hoping they are 1.2 lol. If there are any decent animals between 10 and 12 months old then that is a possibility also. Just see what the crack is, I think - on the day.
> Good 2 hear my dragon is growing well still, I got him to 400g when he was 6 1/2 months old : victory: and he doesnt look overweight just big. They bought a female leatherback off me as well 8 months old and she laid 36 unfertile eggs the other day which spun me out a little to say the least.
> 
> You never know bud I could end up with 2 many males and that would be a partner for your female if they got a long :whistling2::whistling2:


Aye, Idomino was looking at Storrs and Paul P just bought a pair from the classifieds from someone .eve i think? I cant remember his name :bash:

Ahh too much too choose from then?
I think that's worse than struggling to find some :lol2:!
Well here's hoping you get 2 males then :whistling2:
Na I just, hope you get what you're after mate, I know getting the thing you want can be a pain in the bottom sometimes :whip:
Aye, he's a big healthy boy isn't he! definitely a credit too you and in no way obese!
Jesus that's a big clutch and all infertile, such a waste on her reserves 
I've seen a few really yellow ackies, they look quite odd if you ask me!
I think a lot of the wild ackies are generally that bright yellow coulouring hence the name and breeding or duller specimens have been brought over and it's harder to get the yellow ones, they seem to be more expensive aswell.
Are you actually going to hamm or just having some couriered back?


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> :censor: Crickets they are a nightmare, they make the most annoying sound and are escape artists. I've got literally about 5000 - 6000 Roaches in my bedroom and I've only ever had 1 escapee (that I know of) which was an adult male, he was on my back when I was in bed. The MRS went nuts but I just told her to shut up, rolled over and went back to kip. They don't bother me at all :lol2::lol2:
> 
> Low maintenence aswell I only tend to open my "breeder's tub" once or twice a week to put in fresh food etc which is the same for my "growing on" tub lol. The feeding tub gets a hammering obviously :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> I seperate the babies from the adults once a month and move on some of the bigger roaches into the feeding tub when I'm running low. Crackin system to be fair and its self sustaining! My livefood bill is next to nothing tbh.


missed this :gasp:

I've had one epidemic when about 6 males escaped, stacked the egg carton too high once and they squeezed out the mess, they kept coming onto me though as if I was roach catnip or something so found them all easy :whistling2: apart from that, none have escaped.
I chuck in some dandy lion greens and any left overs from my brothers tortoises, and when I have left over fruit diet from my crested geckos, that goes in, they LOVE the stuff, they're like a dish washer for the lid I put them on, they clean the whole thing off! I just got an order of 200 this morning 
If you ever get over run, give me a PM and i'll happily buy them off you for whatever price you're asking, the males will be feeders and females will just be added to increase numbers further
I hate crickets but my Male gecko is not eating live food and the owner said he used to love black crickets so i'm being 'forced' to buy some tomorrow. It will be a nightmare if he likes them as it means i'll have to buy them regularly -.- might try him on locust one more time!


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Aye, Idomino was looking at Storrs and Paul P just bought a pair from the classifieds from someone .eve i think? I cant remember his name :bash:
> 
> Ahh too much too choose from then?
> I think that's worse than struggling to find some :lol2:!
> Well here's hoping you get 2 males then :whistling2:
> Na I just, hope you get what you're after mate, I know getting the thing you want can be a pain in the bottom sometimes :whip:
> Aye, he's a big healthy boy isn't he! definitely a credit too you and in no way obese!
> Jesus that's a big clutch and all infertile, such a waste on her reserves
> I've seen a few really yellow ackies, they look quite odd if you ask me!
> I think a lot of the wild ackies are generally that bright yellow coulouring hence the name and breeding or duller specimens have been brought over and it's harder to get the yellow ones, they seem to be more expensive aswell.
> Are you actually going to hamm or just having some couriered back?


Yea having them couriered mate. Yea he's a good boy but Beardies are not for me anymore and I've fallen in love with Monitors lol. Must be the teeth, claws, speed and the intelligence they can show. 
The female Beardie was fine a couple of days after just up'ed her Calcium/ food intake and she soon put the weight back on!
I quite like the visual yellow Ackies they seem alien as so many in the UK have dulled down from pics I've seen. I agree the yellower ones tend to be a bit more expensive sometimes.


Chris18 said:


> missed this :gasp:
> 
> I've had one epidemic when about 6 males escaped, stacked the egg carton too high once and they squeezed out the mess, they kept coming onto me though as if I was roach catnip or something so found them all easy :whistling2: apart from that, none have escaped.
> I chuck in some dandy lion greens and any left overs from my brothers tortoises, and when I have left over fruit diet from my crested geckos, that goes in, they LOVE the stuff, they're like a dish washer for the lid I put them on, they clean the whole thing off! I just got an order of 200 this morning
> If you ever get over run, give me a PM and i'll happily buy them off you for whatever price you're asking, the males will be feeders and females will just be added to increase numbers further
> I hate crickets but my Male gecko is not eating live food and the owner said he used to love black crickets so i'm being 'forced' to buy some tomorrow. It will be a nightmare if he likes them as it means i'll have to buy them regularly -.- might try him on locust one more time!


They are harmless as long as you don't end up with an infestation. It s'all good to have the odd escapee :gasp::gasp:. Mine have a mixture of veg butternut squash, oranges, carrots and dandelion leaves/ spring greens. I'll keep you in mind if I ever get overrun and sort you out a tidy price. You getting them off FireDragon at the moment? I had most of mine off him to be fair and they are some good quality roaches at an awesome price! 
I remember buying a bulk sack of 1000 banded crickets about 2 months ago. I couldn't sleep with them in the house so in the end I ended up throwing about 800 out in the field :lol2:, Shouldnt of done it but it was about 2am and I was tired and ****ed off!


----------



## monitor mad

This Auffenberg always douse this even after the viv has been sprayed but the other wont!


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Yea having them couriered mate. Yea he's a good boy but Beardies are not for me anymore and I've fallen in love with Monitors lol. Must be the teeth, claws, speed and the intelligence they can show.
> The female Beardie was fine a couple of days after just up'ed her Calcium/ food intake and she soon put the weight back on!
> I quite like the visual yellow Ackies they seem alien as so many in the UK have dulled down from pics I've seen. I agree the yellower ones tend to be a bit more expensive sometimes.
> 
> ah I bet you can't wait, I had insomina waiting to get mine!
> It was horrible, i'd end up falling asleep at 5am everyday for about 2 weeks
> I really like the terra-cotta colouring to some ackies, they maybe duller but I still like them a lot :2thumb: a lot of them show some nice reds aswell
> 
> 
> They are harmless as long as you don't end up with an infestation. It s'all good to have the odd escapee :gasp::gasp:. Mine have a mixture of veg butternut squash, oranges, carrots and dandelion leaves/ spring greens. I'll keep you in mind if I ever get overrun and sort you out a tidy price. You getting them off FireDragon at the moment? I had most of mine off him to be fair and they are some good quality roaches at an awesome price!
> I remember buying a bulk sack of 1000 banded crickets about 2 months ago. I couldn't sleep with them in the house so in the end I ended up throwing about 800 out in the field :lol2:, Shouldnt of done it but it was about 2am and I was tired and ****ed off!


I swear they have spikey legs or something, I keep getting a little prick from somewhere when I grab the males sometimes :gasp:
Mine have grated butternut squash in there atm and some spring greens, I just give them whatever I have in the house really, nothing fancy :lol2:
I got my first batch from some guy who i can't remember but the rest are from FireDragon, and I have to say they're great quality and not one dead one!
He has some inventive packaging though :lol2: I've had a cat food box and today I got a fosters box full of roaches :whistling2:
That noise, ugh, to think some people like it, I just hate it and the thought of those big huge monsters flicking their wings to make the noise makes me heave, and the spike coming out their bums :war:
I'm sure the birds had a lovely meal in the morning though, keeping the UK wildlife alive for the next few days :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

monitor mad said:


> This Auffenberg always douse this even after the viv has been sprayed but the other wont!
> 
> image


:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:



Chris18 said:


> I swear they have spikey legs or something, I keep getting a little prick from somewhere when I grab the males sometimes :gasp:
> Mine have grated butternut squash in there atm and some spring greens, I just give them whatever I have in the house really, nothing fancy :lol2:
> I got my first batch from some guy who i can't remember but the rest are from FireDragon, and I have to say they're great quality and not one dead one!
> He has some inventive packaging though :lol2: I've had a cat food box and today I got a fosters box full of roaches :whistling2:
> That noise, ugh, to think some people like it, I just hate it and the thought of those big huge monsters flicking their wings to make the noise makes me heave, and the spike coming out their bums :war:
> I'm sure the birds had a lovely meal in the morning though, keeping the UK wildlife alive for the next few days :2thumb:


 
I know what you mean about the male Roaches, I've been had a few times! :devil: Last time I got them I met him in Dunelm Car park for 1000 Roaches. He handed me a big pampers box pmsl. 
Lol there was some chubby looking birds in the morning strugglin to take off come to think of it! : victory:


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean about the male Roaches, I've been had a few times! :devil: Last time I got them I met him in Dunelm Car park for 1000 Roaches. He handed me a big pampers box pmsl.
> Lol there was some chubby looking birds in the morning strugglin to take off come to think of it! : victory:


oh im glad someone else has, I'm not going mad after all!
LOL pampers! classic, I bet any on lookers thought you were normal :whistling2:
Does he do deals if you buy quite a few?
I was going to buy 3 batches from him but didn't want to pay £60 but I know he's already put the price down a lot so didn't want to ask if he could do further reductions
Off for another day in the bunny house now :bash:

OH btw thanks for saying you'll sort me out a good price on roaches if you ever decied to sell, forgot to say it in my last post, im so rude -.-


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> oh im glad someone else has, I'm not going mad after all!
> LOL pampers! classic, I bet any on lookers thought you were normal :whistling2:
> Does he do deals if you buy quite a few?
> I was going to buy 3 batches from him but didn't want to pay £60 but I know he's already put the price down a lot so didn't want to ask if he could do further reductions
> Off for another day in the bunny house now :bash:
> 
> OH btw thanks for saying you'll sort me out a good price on roaches if you ever decied to sell, forgot to say it in my last post, im so rude -.-


 
Yes he does if he has surplus stock obviously but that's something you'll have to arrange with him. I've met him a few times and bought some Beardies off him a few years a go so know him wellish. He's a tidy bloke and I'm sure he could sort you out if you rang him up or PM'ed him.
Lol have fun fella I'm workin on a client site in Bristol today!!! It's going to be a long day thats for sure.

No probs on the Roaches, I haven't really looked what I have got so may be able to sort something out when you have cash. I'll have a browse tonight or tomorrow and let you know,


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Yes he does if he has surplus stock obviously but that's something you'll have to arrange with him. I've met him a few times and bought some Beardies off him a few years a go so know him wellish. He's a tidy bloke and I'm sure he could sort you out if you rang him up or PM'ed him.
> Lol have fun fella I'm workin on a client site in Bristol today!!! It's going to be a long day thats for sure.
> 
> No probs on the Roaches, I haven't really looked what I have got so may be able to sort something out when you have cash. I'll have a browse tonight or tomorrow and let you know,


how was your day in bristol mate :2thumb:?
Ah that's cool, think I will start saving for a big buy from him then if you don't have enough to sell to me, need loads to get a decent size colony going with a range of sizes because atm I only have adults or tiny babies with the old juvi running about!
No rush for checking, I have money but i'm buying a ferret wednesday so won't know how much money i'll have left over after i've bought all the things to go in her hutch :2thumb:
Check how many you've got and are wanting to sell and let me know a price when know :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> how was your day in bristol mate :2thumb:?
> Ah that's cool, think I will start saving for a big buy from him then if you don't have enough to sell to me, need loads to get a decent size colony going with a range of sizes because atm I only have adults or tiny babies with the old juvi running about!
> No rush for checking, I have money but i'm buying a ferret wednesday so won't know how much money i'll have left over after i've bought all the things to go in her hutch :2thumb:
> Check how many you've got and are wanting to sell and let me know a price when know :2thumb:


 
It was a nightmare mate - if only I was allowed to talk about where I was (for security reasons I can't!). It was nuts lol. How many adults you got now? 
Lol I used to breed ferrets when I was a kid. Had about 16 at 1 point :lol2:. Used to sell them on to mates a 5er each and put them in the local paper etc... The work placement turning you into gettin something furry ey? You'll have a chuiaha (cant spell it) next :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I will look later as I have to chuck some food in. What you after anyways - sizewise?


----------



## benjaybo

Nigel_wales said:


> Yea having them couriered mate. Yea he's a good boy but Beardies are not for me anymore and I've fallen in love with Monitors lol. Must be the teeth, claws, speed and the intelligence they can show.


haha m too i was thinking of bcoming a gecko collector but i looked into monitors and got a storrs from john everrett cracking little fella and getting a pair of timors in the next week or so whoop, what monitors ya got?
: victory:


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> It was a nightmare mate - if only I was allowed to talk about where I was (for security reasons I can't!). It was nuts lol. How many adults you got now?
> Lol I used to breed ferrets when I was a kid. Had about 16 at 1 point :lol2:. Used to sell them on to mates a 5er each and put them in the local paper etc... The work placement turning you into gettin something furry ey? You'll have a chuiaha (cant spell it) next :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I will look later as I have to chuck some food in. What you after anyways - sizewise?


Ah too bad, I quite like bristol, shame you couldn't just go to the zoo or something :whistling2:
Na they have none at work experience, I decided to get one in december but my mum said no so i've been thinking on it ever since and plotting :devil:
I just need something of my own that recognizes me and gets excited about having interaction with me and they're the only furry i could think that actually like to play around with you unlike bunny. I have the lizards which are mine but they would be more than happy to never be handled :lol2: I do have two dogs but they're more of an annoyance than fun :lol2:
I will never have a Chihuahua :gasp: they're rats on legs :Na_Na_Na_Na:
16 :O i bet that smelt like hell haha

I'm after anything to be honest, I wouldn't mind having a mix of sizes as the large ones can grow to adults or be fed to miss monitor and the smaller ones can be fed to geckos :2thumb:
I dont want to steal any adults as these are you breeding stock and you'll need them to carry on your colony

EDIT: |: just heard some running and scratching at the viv doors, looked over and there is miss ackie on one side and an adult male dubia on the other, i do not know where he has come from and I don't know if he has friends! I'm hoping not and if they do i'm hoping they'll stay in my room instead of climbing into bed with my mum...


----------



## Nigel_wales

benjaybo said:


> haha m too i was thinking of bcoming a gecko collector but i looked into monitors and got a storrs from john everrett cracking little fella and getting a pair of timors in the next week or so whoop, what monitors ya got?
> : victory:


I have 2.1 Kimberly rock monitors and will have a few Ackies on the weekend from Hamm:mf_dribble:
Sounds like you have some nice 1's, stick some pics up.



Chris18 said:


> Ah too bad, I quite like bristol, shame you couldn't just go to the zoo or something :whistling2:
> Na they have none at work experience, I decided to get one in december but my mum said no so i've been thinking on it ever since and plotting :devil:
> I just need something of my own that recognizes me and gets excited about having interaction with me and they're the only furry i could think that actually like to play around with you unlike bunny. I have the lizards which are mine but they would be more than happy to never be handled :lol2: I do have two dogs but they're more of an annoyance than fun :lol2:
> I will never have a Chihuahua :gasp: they're rats on legs :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 16 :O i bet that smelt like hell haha
> 
> I'm after anything to be honest, I wouldn't mind having a mix of sizes as the large ones can grow to adults or be fed to miss monitor and the smaller ones can be fed to geckos :2thumb:
> I dont want to steal any adults as these are you breeding stock and you'll need them to carry on your colony
> 
> EDIT: |: just heard some running and scratching at the viv doors, looked over and there is miss ackie on one side and an adult male dubia on the other, i do not know where he has come from and I don't know if he has friends! I'm hoping not and if they do i'm hoping they'll stay in my room instead of climbing into bed with my mum...


I haven't been to Bristol zoo for ages! How much is it there these days and is it any good? Lol I've got a german shepherd she's awesome and our third one, technically she's still a pup tho so loads of fun! :2thumb:
Yea it did a bit lol most of them were youngsters tho. In a few weeks I had a population explosion out the back garden, ferrets everywhere. I have just checked the feeding tub and have a few females in there I could move on! They are all fresh females in this tub too as they've been moved on from the growing on tub lol. I could do a mix of smaller ones as well but it would just be a load as I'm not counting them individual :lol2::lol2:. I could possibly spare a male or two but tend to feed these off and keep some as I lose about 20 males a month in my breeding tub. I haven't lost a female yet. 
Back to the subject of the thread - Kimberly's are all doing well and cleared on the live food I put in the viv's for them this morning however I can never find their poop in the substrate so I'm wondering how much I should change it if I can't spot clean effectively. They are always grubbin about and buryin or spreading it around the viv lol. 

2 more sleeps until I get my Ackies and I can't wait :2thumb:

Not good on the escapee mate, I have some roach traps here if you want to try one out. I've never used them though so don't know how effective they are!


----------



## benjaybo

Nigel_wales said:


> I have 2.1 Kimberly rock monitors and will have a few Ackies on the weekend from Hamm:mf_dribble:
> Sounds like you have some nice 1's, stick some pics up.


awesome i love kims hope to get some in the future, 
have just put some pics up of irwin after stevie boy  
also put some up on my viv build post

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/670081-work-progress-2.html#post8356323
him at about 12cms in oct10









him now at about 29-30cms  an still growing hehe


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> I haven't been to Bristol zoo for ages! How much is it there these days and is it any good? Lol I've got a german shepherd she's awesome and our third one, technically she's still a pup tho so loads of fun! :2thumb:
> Yea it did a bit lol most of them were youngsters tho. In a few weeks I had a population explosion out the back garden, ferrets everywhere. I have just checked the feeding tub and have a few females in there I could move on! They are all fresh females in this tub too as they've been moved on from the growing on tub lol. I could do a mix of smaller ones as well but it would just be a load as I'm not counting them individual :lol2::lol2:. I could possibly spare a male or two but tend to feed these off and keep some as I lose about 20 males a month in my breeding tub. I haven't lost a female yet.
> Back to the subject of the thread - Kimberly's are all doing well and cleared on the live food I put in the viv's for them this morning however I can never find their poop in the substrate so I'm wondering how much I should change it if I can't spot clean effectively. They are always grubbin about and buryin or spreading it around the viv lol.
> 
> 2 more sleeps until I get my Ackies and I can't wait :2thumb:
> 
> Not good on the escapee mate, I have some roach traps here if you want to try one out. I've never used them though so don't know how effective they are!


I went there with college 3 years ago and we only got an hour to look around so couldnt tell you :lol2: apparently they have some nice reptile there though, don't think there is any monitors though 
Just get together all you want to sell and put a price on it and i'll take them :lol2:
I do the same with my males as all the sellers sell 50/50 ratio and you only need 1:3 and some people say 1:7 :whip:
The males are a lot faster aswell so get the reptiles more active
so dont worry about males!
Counting the smaller ones would drive anyone insane, 30 females can lay 30 babies which is 900 tiny things and you have way more than 30 females :lol2:
Seems the kimberlys are going to thrive with you, had no eggs yet?
My ackie tends to leave me a massive poo on her basking spot, then it all dries and sticks to the tile :bash:
Maybe you should add some tropical spring tails to the viv? Don't know if i'd be too hot for them to survive but if they do they'll find any poo and eat it :2thumb:

Bet you're excited about the ackies, more monitors is always a good thing and you'll love them, they're full of character but not as agile as kimberlys, you wont find one hanging from your basking lamps like your kimberly did :lol2:

I know, they best stay in their tubs now, I really don't know where he came from.... must of been when i had a few escape from before and he's been hiding since. I also just found a medium nypmh under my Apple mac box which I moved, really have NO idea where that came from as i've not fed the nymphs to anything..... I'm going to cry if I find anymore, I don't mind waking up to them in the night but there will be a classified post with reptile collection for sale by me if my mum finds one :gasp:


----------



## Chris18

benjaybo said:


> awesome i love kims hope to get some in the future,
> have just put some pics up of irwin after stevie boy
> also put some up on my viv build post
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/670081-work-progress-2.html#post8356323
> him at about 12cms in oct10
> 
> image
> him now at about 29-30cms  an still growing hehe
> image


Awww he's well cute and tiny :mf_dribble:
Nice viv, are they arboreal then? thought they were mini version of ackies and prefer terrestrial environments :gasp:


----------



## benjaybo

benjaybo said:


> awesome i love kims hope to get some in the future,
> have just put some pics up of irwin after stevie boy
> also put some up on my viv build post
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/670081-work-progress-2.html#post8356323
> him at about 12cms in oct10
> 
> image
> him now at about 29-30cms  an still growing hehe
> image


also forgot to say about your ackies bet your wishing the week away to get to weekend i would be hehe, cant wait to see pics of them mate:2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

benjaybo said:


> awesome i love kims hope to get some in the future,
> have just put some pics up of irwin after stevie boy
> also put some up on my viv build post
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/670081-work-progress-2.html#post8356323
> him at about 12cms in oct10
> 
> image
> him now at about 29-30cms  an still growing hehe
> image


Nice fella. :2thumb: He's grown a bit then.



Chris18 said:


> I went there with college 3 years ago and we only got an hour to look around so couldnt tell you :lol2: apparently they have some nice reptile there though, don't think there is any monitors though
> Just get together all you want to sell and put a price on it and i'll take them :lol2:
> I do the same with my males as all the sellers sell 50/50 ratio and you only need 1:3 and some people say 1:7 :whip:
> The males are a lot faster aswell so get the reptiles more active
> so dont worry about males!
> Counting the smaller ones would drive anyone insane, 30 females can lay 30 babies which is 900 tiny things and you have way more than 30 females :lol2:
> Seems the kimberlys are going to thrive with you, had no eggs yet?
> My ackie tends to leave me a massive poo on her basking spot, then it all dries and sticks to the tile :bash:
> Maybe you should add some tropical spring tails to the viv? Don't know if i'd be too hot for them to survive but if they do they'll find any poo and eat it :2thumb:
> 
> Bet you're excited about the ackies, more monitors is always a good thing and you'll love them, they're full of character but not as agile as kimberlys, you wont find one hanging from your basking lamps like your kimberly did :lol2:
> 
> I know, they best stay in their tubs now, I really don't know where he came from.... must of been when i had a few escape from before and he's been hiding since. I also just found a medium nypmh under my Apple mac box which I moved, really have NO idea where that came from as i've not fed the nymphs to anything..... I'm going to cry if I find anymore, I don't mind waking up to them in the night but there will be a classified post with reptile collection for sale by me if my mum finds one :gasp:


Ah ok cool, may go up there at some point in the summer it's only 45 mins away from here. 
I keep mine at a 1:3 ratio and it seems to be working. As I don't check my breeders often to remove dead males it's probaly better that way. They're better off left alone and not messed with. 
Nah no eggs but she has been digging a little, building my incubator this weekend just in case. 
Yea can't wait for the Ackies, I'll have them tomorrow night :no1:.
What tubs are you keeping your Roaches in?



benjaybo said:


> also forgot to say about your ackies bet your wishing the week away to get to weekend i would be hehe, cant wait to see pics of them mate:2thumb:


Yes mate tell me about it!


----------



## Barlow

This is slowly turning into the Nigel and Chris from Wales thread.:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

At least post some pics of the monitors guys.:2thumb:

I'm gonna be doing a bit of an overhaul of the ackie viv this weekend. I'm ditching the fake rock wall and replacing with more stacks to give them more temperature and humidity choices. I'm also taking a trip to a gravel pit I fish cos I think the sandy/gravely dirt I'll dig from there is gonna kick ass over my topsoil/sand mix for them. We'll see though, gotta dig it up without the bailiff noticing :lol2:.

Then I'm off to some local woods to collect more leaflitter for the auffenbergi viv. It's surprising how quick woodlice and springtails can breakdown 12 inches of leaflitter!

I'll be posting pics on sunday when they're all completed!


----------



## Nigel_wales

:no1:


Barlow said:


> This is slowly turning into the Nigel and Chris from Wales thread.:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> At least post some pics of the monitors guys.:2thumb:
> 
> I'm gonna be doing a bit of an overhaul of the ackie viv this weekend. I'm ditching the fake rock wall and replacing with more stacks to give them more temperature and humidity choices. I'm also taking a trip to a gravel pit I fish cos I think the sandy/gravely dirt I'll dig from there is gonna kick ass over my topsoil/sand mix for them. We'll see though, gotta dig it up without the bailiff noticing :lol2:.
> 
> Then I'm off to some local woods to collect more leaflitter for the auffenbergi viv. It's surprising how quick woodlice and springtails can breakdown 12 inches of leaflitter!
> 
> I'll be posting pics on sunday when they're all completed!


Well someone has to keep the thread alive :2thumb::lol2:... Me and Chris have kept this on page 1 of the Lizard forum all week haha. I'll dig some pics out later when I'm in work - looking forward to seeing your pics Sunday mate!!
How many Ackies do you have now?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Hi guys : victory:

Heres a little video of me feeding Beanie the Bosc yesterday! (still consider him a dwarf hehe)
yes yes Nigel......i know you have seen it, but its for the others! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

BoscDinnerTime.mp4 video by Dean_Cheetham - Photobucket


----------



## Barlow

Just 1:1 with 19 eggs cooking. I'm glad you're keeping this thread going bud. I've even started checking this thread before the monitor and Tegu thread :gasp::gasp:!!

It would be cool if we could make it more dwarf monitor related though rather than talking about Ferrets and buying/selling roaches:lol2::lol2:

Why not talk about some observations that we see with our monitors. Discussions on behaviour and habits perhaps?

For example, why is it that Chris' ackie aint too keen on crickets? Mine smash 'em like no tomorrow, despite theis previous owner not feeding them as he thought they had no nutrition?:bash:

Is this picky feeding, and if so why? Could it be down to temps, humidity? Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> Hi guys : victory:
> 
> Heres a little video of me feeding Beanie the Bosc yesterday! (still consider him a dwarf hehe)
> yes yes Nigel......i know you have seen it, but its for the others! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> BoscDinnerTime.mp4 video by Dean_Cheetham - Photobucket


Lol! I've seen this.... :whistling2::whistling2:



Barlow said:


> Just 1:1 with 19 eggs cooking. I'm glad you're keeping this thread going bud. I've even started checking this thread before the monitor and Tegu thread :gasp::gasp:!!
> 
> It would be cool if we could make it more dwarf monitor related though rather than talking about Ferrets and buying/selling roaches:lol2::lol2:
> 
> Why not talk about some observations that we see with our monitors. Discussions on behaviour and habits perhaps?
> 
> For example, why is it that Chris' ackie aint too keen on crickets? Mine smash 'em like no tomorrow, despite theis previous owner not feeding them as he thought they had no nutrition?:bash:
> 
> Is this picky feeding, and if so why? Could it be down to temps, humidity? Anyone else have this problem?


:lol2: Ok Chief will do. I haven't seen much of the Kimberly's this week because of work. Managed to spend a hour sorting them out in the morning before work and try and spend a bit of time in the night afterwork but I've had a busy week.
I believe it's picky feeding, I've seen it with other species of Lizard I've kept and Crickets have always given me a low feeding response compared to Roaches/Locust. I don't know whther Crickets taste funny to a lizard or it might actually be the smell because they do overpower the other 2 feeders in that department! Very interesting thought tho.


----------



## Barlow

It could well be. But why be picky? I know that crickets are a good feeder item, and I've just started to breed them. If you keep them well you'll find it's just the dead that stink. My cricket colony doesn't smell that much. 

I think it may be to do with temps. Since I upped the temps on my monitors I've noticed that they will eat just about anything. They still have a low temp area of around 78F but have higher basking temps available. Also I've upped the temps of their substrate as I think when they tunnel they are less inclined to come back up if they are in dirt that is room temperature.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> It could well be. But why be picky? I know that crickets are a good feeder item, and I've just started to breed them. If you keep them well you'll find it's just the dead that stink. My cricket colony doesn't smell that much.
> 
> I think it may be to do with temps. Since I upped the temps on my monitors I've noticed that they will eat just about anything. They still have a low temp area of around 78F but have higher basking temps available. Also I've upped the temps of their substrate as I think when they tunnel they are less inclined to come back up if they are in dirt that is room temperature.


Perhaps if they know they have something more tasty coming along they will wait it out. I believe if you keep feeding Crickets for a few days and nothing else eventually they will take them anyway through hunger not in all cases though and probaly not as intensely as other bugs. I'm intrigued with your theory on the temps and it is something I have to try.

An update on the female Kimberly - Her feeding seems to have gone from one extreme to the next she's now gobbling up everything in site. I dropped a locust in there this morning and she darted straight at it and smashed it as it hit the floor. Something I have never seen her do before especially in front of me. She cleared up 4 Extra Large locust and 3 adult locust yesterday too. She is always the first to come out and bask as well (literally as soon as lights on) compared to the males who are lazy and don't move for a while. 
The day before yesterday she ate a load of scrambled egg and the day before that a Pinkie. She's definately got a big appetite now and I'm wondering if this heavy feeding could be to do with her possibly being gravid. I'm just so happy she's doing a lot better especially after reading about the probs Dean had with her 2. I think splitting her off is another factor which has helped. Will try and get some videos of her this weekend feeding. All food was supplemented with Calcium.


----------



## Nigel_wales

More vids and a pic.

Female Kimbo eating a locust.
Male Kimbo having breakfast
Female Kimbo eating scrambled egg













This is when she grabbed that Locust and basked with it in her mouth for about 20 minutes. This was about 10 mins after lights on.


----------



## ocean123

Great vids mate:2thumb: How often do you feed yours scrambled egg? My ackies love it:mf_dribble:


----------



## ocean123

Barlow said:


> It could well be. But why be picky? I know that crickets are a good feeder item, and I've just started to breed them. If you keep them well you'll find it's just the dead that stink. My cricket colony doesn't smell that much.
> 
> I think it may be to do with temps. Since I upped the temps on my monitors I've noticed that they will eat just about anything. They still have a low temp area of around 78F but have higher basking temps available. Also I've upped the temps of their substrate as I think when they tunnel they are less inclined to come back up if they are in dirt that is room temperature.


What temp have you upped your substrate to mate? I've got mine at around 87 and they don't seem to dig much at the minute.


----------



## Nigel_wales

ocean123 said:


> Great vids mate:2thumb: How often do you feed yours scrambled egg? My ackies love it:mf_dribble:


Once or twice a week - not too often their diet consists mainly of bugs they also get a pinkie every 2 weeks.


----------



## Chris18

Where's your ackies nigel :mf_dribble:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Where's your ackies nigel :mf_dribble:


Ah bad news mate - Wasn't anything decent over there to be had, the baby Ackies that were found weren't of good quality and not worth buying. There were some older ones as well which looked older than what they were being sold as agewise. 

I'll wait until Doncaster and see if there's anything there or Hamm in September so in the meantime I'm going to have a crack at a fake rock build on the 6x2x2 once I've finished my Incubator which is coming along nicely. I will upload pics once I'm done.


----------



## Barlow

Well I aint Nige but here's a few shots of my female eating a mouse. 


















































She's a greedy little bugger. Only took her about 3 minutes.

My male (suspected) auffenbergi just took a mouse from tongs from me too. Only the 3rd time he's done it. Granted, he only popped his head out of his hoolow log to take it, then dissapeared to eat it. But we're slowly getting there. 

How's your ackie Chris?


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Ah bad news mate - Wasn't anything decent over there to be had, the baby Ackies that were found weren't of good quality and not worth buying. There were some older ones as well which looked older than what they were being sold as agewise.
> 
> I'll wait until Doncaster and see if there's anything there or Hamm in September so in the meantime I'm going to have a crack at a fake rock build on the 6x2x2 once I've finished my Incubator which is coming along nicely. I will upload pics once I'm done.


BUMMER, knew you were looking forward to them 
Better luck next time
I really want a fake rock wall for my ackie but can't find the money to invest in one or have the creative eye to make one, there is a guy in cardiff that makes them though, think he charges £100 for a 4x2x2


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Ah bad news mate - Wasn't anything decent over there to be had, the baby Ackies that were found weren't of good quality and not worth buying. There were some older ones as well which looked older than what they were being sold as agewise.
> 
> I'll wait until Doncaster and see if there's anything there or Hamm in September so in the meantime I'm going to have a crack at a fake rock build on the 6x2x2 once I've finished my Incubator which is coming along nicely. I will upload pics once I'm done.


Sorry to hear that about the ackies mate. I saw some at Donny last year. They were about 6 months old and £100. Show us some pics of how the incubators looking now. Have you taken any inspiration from mine?


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> BUMMER, knew you were looking forward to them
> Better luck next time
> I really want a fake rock wall for my ackie but can't find the money to invest in one or have the creative eye to make one, there is a guy in cardiff that makes them though, think he charges £100 for a 4x2x2


Yea - a bit gutted but not worth buying crap would rather wait out and get something awesome!!!

Me neither but I have a few pics of cliff faces to work off and give it a go. Going to mount it on some thin MDF and build it outside of the viv and put it afterwards.

That female Kimberly is feeding very aggressively now, I was dropping Locust into her viv earlier and as I put my hand in to drop one in she launched at it. I dropped the locust and moved my hand sharply and she pretty much caught it mid air :gasp:.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Sorry to hear that about the ackies mate. I saw some at Donny last year. They were about 6 months old and £100. Show us some pics of how the incubators looking now. Have you taken any inspiration from mine?


 
It's ok mate got stuff to keep me busy for the meantime.

Yes mate it's like yours :no1:. I'll take some pics in a bit when I go back out to finish some bits (just waiting for silicone to go off). So far I've built the box, silconed/ screwed perspex inside and fit the shelving support on the sides. 

Things left to do - electrics, fit shelving, put on front and make door with big perspex window. I've also routed out a groove which has a rubber tube silconed in so when the door pushes up on it, it will create a seal. Lastly varnish the outside to make it look good!!


----------



## Chris18

Barlow said:


> Well I aint Nige but here's a few shots of my female eating a mouse.
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> She's a greedy little bugger. Only took her about 3 minutes.
> 
> My male (suspected) auffenbergi just took a mouse from tongs from me too. Only the 3rd time he's done it. Granted, he only popped his head out of his hoolow log to take it, then dissapeared to eat it. But we're slowly getting there.
> 
> How's your ackie Chris?


She's lovely, got some nice yellows in her pattern!
Wow a whole mouse, it is amazing what they can fit down their throats, and monitors are the best at it apart from snakes :lol2:
I don't think mine is big enough to take a whole mouse, she has a few more months of growing yet I think, do they stop growing at 18 months?
She's doing good mate, just up to her usual basking/eating/sleeping




Nigel_wales said:


> Yea - a bit gutted but not worth buying crap would rather wait out and get something awesome!!!
> 
> Me neither but I have a few pics of cliff faces to work off and give it a go. Going to mount it on some thin MDF and build it outside of the viv and put it afterwards.
> 
> That female Kimberly is feeding very aggressively now, I was dropping Locust into her viv earlier and as I put my hand in to drop one in she launched at it. I dropped the locust and moved my hand sharply and she pretty much caught it mid air :gasp:.


Aye, better to wait and get some good blooded ackies in wales :2thumb:

I've wanted to do a grey cliff looking one for a while now, with ledges on one side and a basking light going at an angle so it can kind of act like a retes stack, the higher the ledge the hotter it'll get

Good on the female kimberly, it's a lot more fun watching/dodging when they're feeding aggressively though :lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Well I aint Nige but here's a few shots of my female eating a mouse.
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> She's a greedy little bugger. Only took her about 3 minutes.
> 
> My male (suspected) auffenbergi just took a mouse from tongs from me too. Only the 3rd time he's done it. Granted, he only popped his head out of his hoolow log to take it, then dissapeared to eat it. But we're slowly getting there.
> 
> How's your ackie Chris?


Cracking shots! Lovely lookin Ackie mate!!



Chris18 said:


> She's lovely, got some nice yellows in her pattern!
> Wow a whole mouse, it is amazing what they can fit down their throats, and monitors are the best at it apart from snakes :lol2:
> I don't think mine is big enough to take a whole mouse, she has a few more months of growing yet I think, do they stop growing at 18 months?
> She's doing good mate, just up to her usual basking/eating/sleeping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, better to wait and get some good blooded ackies in wales :2thumb:
> 
> I've wanted to do a grey cliff looking one for a while now, with ledges on one side and a basking light going at an angle so it can kind of act like a retes stack, the higher the ledge the hotter it'll get
> 
> Good on the female kimberly, it's a lot more fun watching/dodging when they're feeding aggressively though :lol2:


 Yea definately mate. The paint work is going to be the hardest i think.


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> She's lovely, got some nice yellows in her pattern!
> Wow a whole mouse, it is amazing what they can fit down their throats, and monitors are the best at it apart from snakes :lol2:
> I don't think mine is big enough to take a whole mouse, she has a few more months of growing yet I think, do they stop growing at 18 months?
> She's doing good mate, just up to her usual basking/eating/sleeping


Cheers mate, her yellows are nice, my male has some cracking red on him too. Yeah, it always makes me chuckle when I see people giving advice saying only feed prey items smaller than the space between the eyes. I once tried my female with a truely enormous mouse. She couldn't swallow it past the front legs so she spat it out and tore it apart and ate most of it that way. My male can swallow any size mouse though. I've got one defrosted for him now but he's asleep in one of the stacks at the minute. I'll take some pics of him when I get to feeding him. Do you use an SLR? I thought I recall you saying so a while back. I use a top end canon compact but I'm thinking of making the jump to a DSLR. I love taking pics of wildlife. I'm a bit worried it will take me ages to learn though. I try manual mode with mine, plus shutter speed priority and aperture priority modes but I'm pretty useless ATM. Here's some shots of reps I took in the field.


----------



## Chris18

Barlow said:


> Cheers mate, her yellows are nice, my male has some cracking red on him too. Yeah, it always makes me chuckle when I see people giving advice saying only feed prey items smaller than the space between the eyes. I once tried my female with a truely enormous mouse. She couldn't swallow it past the front legs so she spat it out and tore it apart and ate most of it that way. My male can swallow any size mouse though. I've got one defrosted for him now but he's asleep in one of the stacks at the minute. I'll take some pics of him when I get to feeding him. Do you use an SLR? I thought I recall you saying so a while back. I use a top end canon compact but I'm thinking of making the jump to a DSLR. I love taking pics of wildlife. I'm a bit worried it will take me ages to learn though. I try manual mode with mine, plus shutter speed priority and aperture priority modes but I'm pretty useless ATM. Here's some shots of reps I took in the field.
> image
> image
> image


It's frustrating when I see people giving that advice, they evolved to not be picky about the size of their prey and will certainly have a go at anything they think they can fit in their mouths.
I posted a video of my R. ciliatus eating a morio worm, a women commented saying that it was way to big for her as it's bigger than her eyes, from what I can see a morio worm is a lot thinner than between her eyes if you put it length ways :whistling2:
It's impressive that your ackie can take a mouse whole though!
I do have a DSLR that I use a lot, the flash is broken atm so isn't the most useful thing atm :bash:
They're pretty easy to get the hang of tbh, I studied photography for a year though so might be a bit harder for you.
It's all about experimenting to be honest, don't bother reading loads and loads of books, just read basically what shutter speed and aperture do and then fiddle around with it on one subject till the photo comes out how you like, then move onto other subjects, then moving ones which are the buggers!
The shots you have are very nice, especially for compact work!
Heres a couple I took today on my Nikon D60, they're not very good as it was in the middle of a dark forest on an overcast day with no flash and a zoom lens, which makes it shaky in the best of conditions


British Jay Chick by Christopher Jackman, on Flickr


British Jay Chick by Christopher Jackman, on Flickr

Wish I could find some wild herps


----------



## Nigel_wales

A little off topic but the incubator I've been making will be housing a dwarf monitor species egg's in the near future so thought I'll post the pics here of what me and a friend have done so far *fingers crossed*. Any thoughts/ comments welcome. I have taken the idea from what Barlow has done so I thank him for that! 











This is the inside of the incubator without the shelving fitted yet. I have lined it with clear perspex and screwed in the guides for the shelving to the sides. I'm not sure whether to bother treating the hardwood I've used inside. I will be running heated wire around the sides and bottom and will put a heat mat on the back wall to give all round temperature. What are your views on this? This is also upside down at this point.










Another shot of the incubator in the same state as above. All visible screws have been filled in to be sanded down and stained over afterwards.











2/3 of the way through the shelving. We have kept large spaces between the pieces of shelving to allow for adequate ventilation.










This is what we've left it at tonight. It measures just over 3ft high by 2ft deep by 2ft wide.


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> A little off topic but the incubator I've been making will be housing a dwarf monitor species egg's in the near future so thought I'll post the pics here of what me and a friend have done so far *fingers crossed*. Any thoughts/ comments welcome. I have taken the idea from what Barlow has done so I thank him for that!
> 
> 
> image
> 
> This is the inside of the incubator without the shelving fitted yet. I have lined it with clear perspex and screwed in the guides for the shelving to the sides. I'm not sure whether to bother treating the hardwood I've used inside. I will be running heated wire around the sides and bottom and will put a heat mat on the back wall to give all round temperature. What are your views on this? This is also upside down at this point.
> 
> image
> 
> Another shot of the incubator in the same state as above. All visible screws have been filled in to be sanded down and stained over afterwards.
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 2/3 of the way through the shelving. We have kept large spaces between the pieces of shelving to allow for adequate ventilation.
> 
> image
> 
> This is what we've left it at tonight. It measures just over 3ft high by 2ft deep by 2ft wide.


 
Looking good mate. When I built mine I used as thin as I could strips of wood for the shelving beams so I was blocking as little heat to the boxes as possible.









And I don't think there is much need to line it with perplex as the humidity inside is very low. Mine reads 30%. Unless you're doing it for insulation purposes. 

Looks really well made mate. I'm sure it will work really well. 

I would provide a heat source from the top of the incubator too though. Until I did that I got condensation on the egg box lids, and that is a very bad thing for monitor eggs.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Looking good mate. When I built mine I used as thin as I could strips of wood for the shelving beams so I was blocking as little heat to the boxes as possible.
> image
> 
> And I don't think there is much need to line it with perplex as the humidity inside is very low. Mine reads 30%. Unless you're doing it for insulation purposes.
> 
> Looks really well made mate. I'm sure it will work really well.
> 
> I would provide a heat source from the top of the incubator too though. Until I did that I got condensation on the egg box lids, and that is a very bad thing for monitor eggs.


Thanks mate! I lined it with Perspex for the humidity and insulation. As you've used ply also people have mentioned insulating it even more - how do you find the temps in yours?

I can add heat from the top as well that won't be a problem will do that. Thanks again for your reply/ advice.


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Thanks mate! I lined it with Perspex for the humidity and insulation. As you've used ply also people have mentioned insulating it even more - how do you find the temps in yours?
> 
> I can add heat from the top as well that won't be a problem will do that. Thanks again for your reply/ advice.


I lined most of mine with a thin layer of polystyrene. It's temps only fluctuate by 0.3 of a degree C. As mine has only 2 egg boxes in at the moment I've placed 4 X 2L pop bottles full of water on the vacant shelves. They act as a heat sink and help to stabalise temperatures, plus if the need arises (it hasn't yet) I have some water of the correct temperature to add to the egg boxes.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> I lined most of mine with a thin layer of polystyrene. It's temps only fluctuate by 0.3 of a degree C. As mine has only 2 egg boxes in at the moment I've placed 4 X 2L pop bottles full of water on the vacant shelves. They act as a heat sink and help to stabalise temperatures, plus if the need arises (it hasn't yet) I have some water of the correct temperature to add to the egg boxes.


Ok I will leave it as it is for now and monitor it, as there will be a thin layer of air between the perspex/ wood which hopefully will provide the insulation it needs. I'm worried of the possible fire risk with using polystyrene as I will be fitting a light and heating equipment etc...

Good call on the bottles of water in the viv. Your full of awesome ideas fair play :no1:


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Ok I will leave it as it is for now and monitor it, as there will be a thin layer of air between the perspex/ wood which hopefully will provide the insulation it needs. I'm worried of the possible fire risk with using polystyrene as I will be fitting a light and heating equipment etc...
> 
> Good call on the bottles of water in the viv. Your full of awesome ideas fair play :no1:


I have a light in mine but I only switch it on for viewing for a couple of minutes at a time. And the heat cable doesn't come into contact with the polystyrene as it's only placed between the heat cable. It's not fully lined with poly, just in stategic places. I hope you have a glauerti clutch to put in there soon bud. May I express my wishes to be your first customer for the hatchlings?: victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> I have a light in mine but I only switch it on for viewing for a couple of minutes at a time. And the heat cable doesn't come into contact with the polystyrene as it's only placed between the heat cable. It's not fully lined with poly, just in stategic places. I hope you have a glauerti clutch to put in there soon bud. May I express my wishes to be your first customer for the hatchlings?: victory:


Cheers bud, well I have some good ideas now if I am strugglin with consistancy with temps. I plan to place digi thermometers around the incubator and view the min/ max temps every 12 hours in different conditions I.E with the window open all night.

I'd love to have a clutch from the Glauerti I currently have, I'd be extremely proud if I managed to breed them and if I was so lucky to do so you'd be more than welcome pick yourself a young one or three :whistling2:. The female's appetite has increased ten fold so you never know but I'm not gettin my hopes up :lol2:.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Glad she's doing much better fella, is she still on her own?
I want 1st dibs on hatchlings :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
My ackie eggs looks like there may be something forming inside them, will check again in a few days and hopefully will be more clear for me to see :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> Glad she's doing much better fella, is she still on her own?
> I want 1st dibs on hatchlings :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> My ackie eggs looks like there may be something forming inside them, will check again in a few days and hopefully will be more clear for me to see :2thumb:


Yea still on her own mate : victory:.
:lol2: I wouldn't get your hopes up mate she may not even be gravid I'm just taking an educated guess :whistling2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

No no I know that, but as when the special day comes 
You will have to record a video of her munching and send it to me 
Is she more active now, other then feeding time?


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> No no I know that, but as when the special day comes
> You will have to record a video of her munching and send it to me
> Is she more active now, other then feeding time?


Yes mate shes always out and about.

There's a couple of vids of her munching on my youtube link on my signature but I'll try and get some more aggressive ones.


----------



## CommonBOA

*Ackie eating scrambled egg!!!*

A quick viv of my ackie have some scrambled egg.

YouTube - ‪Ackie eating scrambled egg‬‏

Cheers: victory:

Lee


----------



## benjaybo

CommonBOA said:


> A quick viv of my ackie have some scrambled egg.
> 
> YouTube - ‪Ackie eating scrambled egg‬‏
> 
> Cheers: victory:
> 
> Lee


kl vids mate :2thumb:


----------



## CommonBOA

benjaybo said:


> kl vids mate :2thumb:



Cheers: victory:

I haven't had him long and im making good progress, he doesn't run and hide when i go up to the viv and he will take food from my hand, one step at at time lol


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> Yes mate shes always out and about.
> 
> There's a couple of vids of her munching on my youtube link on my signature but I'll try and get some more aggressive ones.


 
cool little vid's mate :2thumb: chuck aload of size 5 locusts in there and watch her chase em down its cool! : victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Get some Kimberly pics up guys and enclosures !


----------



## benjaybo

CommonBOA said:


> Cheers: victory:
> 
> I haven't had him long and im making good progress, he doesn't run and hide when i go up to the viv and he will take food from my hand, one step at at time lol


awesome mate, one step at a time but soon enough he'll trust ya :2thumb:
great stuff seems like a nice little fella ya got mate : victory:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> Get some Kimberly pics up guys and enclosures !


 I second that request:2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

Well I opened my egg boxes today to give them an airing and I thought I would give a couple of eggs from the ackie clutch I've had the longest a quick candle. They have about 4 weeks to go and until now I've resisted the urge as I try to meddle with them as little as possible. Well, I could see some movement and could even make out the shape of a tiny little tail. They still have loads of room to fill out so I'm not sure if they are going to be late to pip but at least it looks as though my incubation method looks good so far. I can't wait to see their little faces poking out of them shells. Fingers crossed, they are due around the beginning of july and I won't be meddling with them again til they hatch. Watch this space!


----------



## cold blooded beast

Barlow said:


> Well I opened my egg boxes today to give them an airing and I thought I would give a couple of eggs from the ackie clutch I've had the longest a quick candle. They have about 4 weeks to go and until now I've resisted the urge as I try to meddle with them as little as possible. Well, I could see some movement and could even make out the shape of a tiny little tail. They still have loads of room to fill out so I'm not sure if they are going to be late to pip but at least it looks as though my incubation method looks good so far. I can't wait to see their little faces poking out of them shells. Fingers crossed, they are due around the beginning of july and I won't be meddling with them again til they hatch. Watch this space!


 Fingers crossed in the extreme for you


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Well I opened my egg boxes today to give them an airing and I thought I would give a couple of eggs from the ackie clutch I've had the longest a quick candle. They have about 4 weeks to go and until now I've resisted the urge as I try to meddle with them as little as possible. Well, I could see some movement and could even make out the shape of a tiny little tail. They still have loads of room to fill out so I'm not sure if they are going to be late to pip but at least it looks as though my incubation method looks good so far. I can't wait to see their little faces poking out of them shells. Fingers crossed, they are due around the beginning of july and I won't be meddling with them again til they hatch. Watch this space!


Quality bud - good luck, I'm glad your incubation method is workin well so far bec I've made a similar sort of incubator :no1:


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Quality bud - good luck, I'm glad your incubation method is workin well so far bec I've made a similar sort of incubator :no1:


So far so good. How's the incubator coming along?


----------



## Jaymz

Woa, looks like i,ve got a lot of catching up to do, loads of posts!!!!



Nigel_wales said:


> Get some Kimberly pics up guys and enclosures !


What, like this you mean?


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> So far so good. How's the incubator coming along?


Not bad mate varnished the main body (outside) today and just workin out the best way to put the hinges on so they pull the door down on the seal I've made. I used white filler to cover up the screws and its stinking out like a sore thumb though!!! :bash:

It'll be done in the next couple of days only managed to put a couple of hours a day into it due to work and sorting out the reps.



Jaymz said:


> Woa, looks like i,ve got a lot of catching up to do, loads of posts!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What, like this you mean?
> 
> image
> 
> image


Very nice mate!!!


----------



## Paul P

One of the new red ackies trying out his new viv,its not quite finished yet but I was just trying it out for size.


----------



## Barlow

Paul P said:


> One of the new red ackies trying out his new viv,its not quite finished yet but I was just trying it out for size.
> 
> image


Paul that looks awesome mate. I love the integtrated nestbox. How big is the viv?


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Not bad mate varnished the main body (outside) today and just workin out the best way to put the hinges on so they pull the door down on the seal I've made. I used white filler to cover up the screws and its stinking out like a sore thumb though!!! :bash:
> 
> It'll be done in the next couple of days only managed to put a couple of hours a day into it due to work and sorting out the reps.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the results mate.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Paul P said:


> One of the new red ackies trying out his new viv,its not quite finished yet but I was just trying it out for size.
> 
> image


Looks fantastic Paul, so natural it could almost be the wild : victory:
Looks like you have been very busy and creative recently :no1:



Barlow said:


> Paul that looks awesome mate. I love the integtrated nestbox. How big is the viv?


Have to agree with you barlow, that nest box is awesome! :notworthy:


----------



## Barlow

Dean Cheetham said:


> Looks fantastic Paul, so natural it could almost be the wild : victory:
> Looks like you have been very busy and creative recently :no1:
> 
> 
> 
> Have to agree with you barlow, that nest box is awesome! :notworthy:


How are the ackie eggs Dean? Did you see my post a couple of pages ago about my first candelling attemp?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Barlow said:


> How are the ackie eggs Dean? Did you see my post a couple of pages ago about my first candelling attemp?


 
I did see it mate, congratulations! :2thumb:
My eggs are still looking good mate, only 12 days in tho i think.
Still cant really see anything forming inside, but they still look pink and are like the day they was laid.
I would have thought if they was duds they would start to turn yellow or even gone nasty by now. 1 can only hope :2thumb:
Forgot to mention, nice kimbo viv mate :no1:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Paul P said:


> One of the new red ackies trying out his new viv,its not quite finished yet but I was just trying it out for size.
> 
> image


 
I've bought some bits and pieces to attempt something like this but it won't be on par with this mate. That's awesome :gasp:


----------



## Barlow

Dean Cheetham said:


> I did see it mate, congratulations! :2thumb:
> My eggs are still looking good mate, only 12 days in tho i think.
> Still cant really see anything forming inside, but they still look pink and are like the day they was laid.
> I would have thought if they was duds they would start to turn yellow or even gone nasty by now. 1 can only hope :2thumb:
> Forgot to mention, nice kimbo viv mate :no1:


That's not my kimbo viv bud. I wish!! I'll let you off, it is early:lol2::lol2:

Yeah, my clutch that was layed a week or so before yours still looks pink, although I can make out blood vessels on the surface. To be honest, with only a month to go with the older clutch I was surprised about how small the embryos were inside. They must do a lot of growing in the last few weeks. Some of the eggs that had live embryos inside have a small amount of white mould on them. Steve(MM) said this was ok but I had my doubts (silly me for not trusting him) until I saw the movement inside the eggs.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Barlow said:


> That's not my kimbo viv bud. I wish!! I'll let you off, it is early:lol2::lol2:
> 
> Yeah, my clutch that was layed a week or so before yours still looks pink, although I can make out blood vessels on the surface. To be honest, with only a month to go with the older clutch I was surprised about how small the embryos were inside. They must do a lot of growing in the last few weeks. Some of the eggs that had live embryos inside have a small amount of white mould on them. Steve(MM) said this was ok but I had my doubts (silly me for not trusting him) until I saw the movement inside the eggs.


Haha yeh sorry mate, miss read Nigels post  he wanted pic's of kim's or enclosures :lol2:

I think i could just about make out a few veins in some of the eggs, i think you might be right when you ssay you think they will develop alot more in the last few weeks as they seem to take ages to develop in the early stages of incubation.
The mould might be due to them being close to hatching (where they are sort of "sweating" which in turn would attract mould!

Hopefully some new bloodlines soon then : victory: Do you plan to keep any?
I would like to expand my ackie group but im a little un-sure if you can introduce offspring to the parents. Im guessing its frowned apon?


----------



## Barlow

Dean Cheetham said:


> Haha yeh sorry mate, miss read Nigels post  he wanted pic's of kim's or enclosures :lol2:
> 
> I think i could just about make out a few veins in some of the eggs, i think you might be right when you ssay you think they will develop alot more in the last few weeks as they seem to take ages to develop in the early stages of incubation.
> The mould might be due to them being close to hatching (where they are sort of "sweating" which in turn would attract mould!
> 
> Hopefully some new bloodlines soon then : victory: Do you plan to keep any?
> I would like to expand my ackie group but im a little un-sure if you can introduce offspring to the parents. Im guessing its frowned apon?


No mate, they haven't started sweating yet, thats a few days prior to hatching. The mold (if it is that, more like a chalky substance) has been there from about 3 weeks in. It's also developing on my newer clutch. Yeah I think I'll be keeping some. It would be rude not to. 

I think the parents would have them for breakfast mate. I'm hoping to keep some back off the newer clutch I have. You know, the one that's close to yours, then maybe swap some for your hatchlings so we could have a group of unrelated each:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Barlow said:


> No mate, they haven't started sweating yet, thats a few days prior to hatching. The mold (if it is that, more like a chalky substance) has been there from about 3 weeks in. It's also developing on my newer clutch. Yeah I think I'll be keeping some. It would be rude not to.
> 
> I think the parents would have them for breakfast mate. I'm hoping to keep some back off the newer clutch I have. You know, the one that's close to yours, then maybe swap some for your hatchlings so we could have a group of unrelated each:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:.


 
Yeh i was thinking the parents might not like it! same as any animal really, they never forget thier offspring.
If im lucky enough to hatch mine i think i might hold some back too.
I would be interested in a trade for new bloodline, i would ideally like maybe 3 females to 1 male because my male can be a randy git at times :devil:.
I knew sweating was normally a few days before hatching, just thought maybe you might have em hatch early 
Got any pic's of the parents handy bud?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Off to work now or im going to get an ear bashing :bash: :lol2:
Catch up with you later Barlow : victory:


----------



## Paul P

Barlow said:


> Paul that looks awesome mate. I love the integtrated nestbox. How big is the viv?


Thanks M8

Took a couple of days but very happy with the result, the viv is 4ft long x 2ft deep by 3ft high, a little innovation however and the floor space has doubled.
Got the idea for the nest box from when I did my earless dragon vivs, and they have dropped several clutches in them so fingers crossed it seems to be working, lol


----------



## Paul P

Dean Cheetham said:


> Looks fantastic Paul, so natural it could almost be the wild : victory:
> Looks like you have been very busy and creative recently :no1:
> 
> 
> 
> Have to agree with you barlow, that nest box is awesome! :notworthy:


Thanks Dean

Yep things look a little different around here now, that viv is around the 11th one ive landscaped, so yes been rather busy :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Paul P said:


> Thanks Dean
> 
> Yep things look a little different around here now, that viv is around the 11th one ive landscaped, so yes been rather busy :2thumb:


Whoa 11th viv, that's good going! I'm going to attempt to do mine throughout the summer and may steal an idea or two from you:notworthy:. (I already nicked Barlow's incubator design :lol2.

I really like the intergrated nestbox too - it fits in with it all and doesn't look so alien than a plastic rub with a cut out lid.

I'm not the most creative of people if I'm honest so this should be a real challenge for me to get it right. :bash:


----------



## Paul P

Nigel_wales said:


> I've bought some bits and pieces to attempt something like this but it won't be on par with this mate. That's awesome :gasp:


Cheers Nigel

Told you the female kim is a ravenous feeder, she likes her prey big, lol

A couple of more shots of some of the vivs, so glad Ive gone down this route as I think it brings the more natural behaviour of the vivs inhabitants.
I hope you like : victory:


Some Storri









Gilleni









































Kingorum









He is in the picture honest, another kingorum viv









A caudo viv









Earless dragons


----------



## Nigel_wales

Paul P said:


> Cheers Nigel
> 
> Told you the female kim is a ravenous feeder, she likes her prey big, lol
> 
> A couple of more shots of some of the vivs, so glad Ive gone down this route as I think it brings the more natural behaviour of the vivs inhabitants.
> I hope you like : victory:
> 
> 
> Some Storri
> image
> 
> Gilleni
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Kingorum
> image
> 
> He is in the picture honest, another kingorum viv
> image
> 
> A caudo viv
> image
> 
> Earless dragons
> image
> image
> image
> image


Yea she is Paul. I was watching her this morning she's perked right up to be fair. She's doing very well! Doing a lot of digging tho and I've come home from work a few times to see her substrate all churned and little burrows dug here and there. She hasn't really used the nestbox tho so I'm going to change it to something a little bigger.


Those viv's are outstanding mate - I shall be looking at these pics for some inspiration!!!!! : victory: What did you use to get the very nice rock colour, this is where I'm going to struggle :lol2:


----------



## Paul P

Nigel_wales said:


> Whoa 11th viv, that's good going! I'm going to attempt to do mine throughout the summer and may steal an idea or two from you:notworthy:. (I already nicked Barlow's incubator design :lol2.
> 
> I really like the intergrated nestbox too - it fits in with it all and doesn't look so alien than a plastic rub with a cut out lid.
> 
> I'm not the most creative of people if I'm honest so this should be a real challenge for me to get it right. :bash:


Trust me im not the most creative either, but if you have a basic idea of what your after it soon all falls into place, however half way through when all you have is the polystyrene in place you think to yourself that it looks so wrong, lol. Ill try and dig out a during and after pic.

Please feel free to steal as many ideas as you wish, thats what these threads are about, after all we all have the same interests otherwise we wouldn't be on here : victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Paul P said:


> Trust me im not the most creative either, but if you have a basic idea of what your after it soon all falls into place, however half way through when all you have is the polystyrene in place you think to yourself that it looks so wrong, lol. Ill try and dig out a during and after pic.
> 
> Please feel free to steal as many ideas as you wish, thats what these threads are about, after all we all have the same interests otherwise we wouldn't be on here : victory:


Cheers mate - look forward to the pics :mf_dribble:


----------



## Paul P

Nigel_wales said:


> Yea she is Paul. I was watching her this morning she's perked right up to be fair. She's doing very well! Doing a lot of digging tho and I've come home from work a few times to see her substrate all churned and little burrows dug here and there. She hasn't really used the nestbox tho so I'm going to change it to something a little bigger.
> 
> 
> Those viv's are outstanding mate - I shall be looking at these pics for some inspiration!!!!! : victory: What did you use to get the very nice rock colour, this is where I'm going to struggle :lol2:


I chose not to use any paints, It was trial and error by mixing sandstone grout with charcoal grout untill I found the colour I was looking for. over 24 hours itll change shade aswell as it dries so dont worry if it looks to dark when applying as itll look quite different in the morning.


----------



## Paul P

Nigel_wales said:


> Cheers mate - look forward to the pics :mf_dribble:


Here you go - the nest box also doubles as a hide and damp box with a removable lid

Heres an rough example on a smaller scale





















Before


























And after


----------



## Nigel_wales

Paul P said:


> Here you go - the nest box also doubles as a hide and damp box with a removable lid
> 
> Heres an rough example on a smaller scale
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> Before
> 
> image
> image
> image
> 
> And after
> 
> image
> image
> image


Very nice, how do you find it copes with the claws of your lizards running up and down it, especially the vertical sections where they will be digging their claws in to climb up it.


----------



## Paul P

Nigel_wales said:


> Very nice, how do you find it copes with the claws of your lizards running up and down it, especially the vertical sections where they will be digging their claws in to climb up it.


Its perfect m8, layer 4 lots of grout on, seal with watered down pva and its not going anywhere. I tend to add sprinklings of sand to pva finish and that adds to the ability for them to grip the walls. Cork bark as ive stated before will lead to to problems with Glauerti over time, they are more adapt at climbing rock and cork bark is way to soft, they catch their claws resulting in broken toes, trust me, it will happen!!

Rather use hard wood in a kim viv ie apple tree branches or from any other fruit tree.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Paul P said:


> Its perfect m8, layer 4 lots of grout on, seal with watered down pva and its not going anywhere. I tend to add sprinklings of sand to pva finish and that adds to the ability for them to grip the walls. Cork bark as ive stated before will lead to to problems with Glauerti over time, they are more adapt at climbing rock and cork bark is way to soft, they catch their claws resulting in broken toes, trust me, it will happen!!
> 
> Rather use hard wood in a kim viv ie apple tree branches or from any other fruit tree.


 
Again thanks for your advice Paul! I've got some cork bark in the viv's at the moment until I can get hold of some decent branches.

I'll post some pics up of the viv's as I'm doing them - need to get the incubator done first. I think I'll have a crack at the 6x2x2 to start, plenty of space to work with then :2thumb:.


----------



## Paul P

Nigel_wales said:


> Again thanks for your advice Paul! I've got some cork bark in the viv's at the moment until I can get hold of some decent branches.
> 
> I'll post some pics up of the viv's as I'm doing them - need to get the incubator done first. I think I'll have a crack at the 6x2x2 to start, plenty of space to work with then :2thumb:.


Ok m8

Enjoy your project :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

Paul those vivs look insane :mf_dribble:
Need a summer job to fund something like that!
Did you use one of them hot wire cutters i've heard people say they use as your edges look really smooth
Well done, bet they all love it


----------



## iDomino

Chris18 said:


> Paul those vivs look insane :mf_dribble:
> Need a summer job to fund something like that!
> Did you use one of them hot wire cutters i've heard people say they use as your edges look really smooth
> Well done, bet they all love it


 lol chris you can buy poly panels from wickes for a fiver each and grout etc is cheap as chips


----------



## Chris18

iDomino said:


> lol chris you can buy poly panels from wickes for a fiver each and grout etc is cheap as chips


aren't the cheap ones miserably thin? 
I don't even have a pound to spare, all my animals food takes up 99% of my £60 every two weeks and even that is stopping end of this month.
Then there is the grout and paint and buy more stuff if it goes horribly wrong :lol2:


----------



## iDomino

Chris18 said:


> aren't the cheap ones miserably thin?
> I don't even have a pound to spare, all my animals food takes up 99% of my £60 every two weeks and even that is stopping end of this month.
> Then there is the grout and paint and buy more stuff if it goes horribly wrong :lol2:


 Polystyrene Sheet - Polystyrene Insulation - Insulation -Building Materials - Wickes

cut it and stack it as you need it
grouts like £10 i think for a fair sized tub / box
acrylic paint is like £2 a tube in whsmiths
pva glues like £2 everywhere


----------



## Tony31

*Ackies hatching*

At last things have started happening.......:2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

iDomino said:


> Polystyrene Sheet - Polystyrene Insulation - Insulation -Building Materials - Wickes
> 
> cut it and stack it as you need it
> grouts like £10 i think for a fair sized tub / box
> acrylic paint is like £2 a tube in whsmiths
> pva glues like £2 everywhere


I got the same stuff from Wickes the other day. Only 2 sheets to start me off tho :2thumb:



Tony31 said:


> At last things have started happening.......:2thumb:


Awesome congrats mate


----------



## iDomino

Nigel_wales said:


> I got the same stuff from Wickes the other day. Only 2 sheets to start me off tho :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome congrats mate


 i just used packaging from work to make my waterfall

we get loads of deliveries down the yard


----------



## benjaybo

iDomino said:


> i just used packaging from work to make my waterfall
> 
> we get loads of deliveries down the yard


yeh me too mate works a charm donnit :2thumb:


----------



## iDomino

benjaybo said:


> yeh me too mate works a charm donnit :2thumb:


yup i picked up 2 nice chunky pieces today
i think they were shaped for a small metal distribution board or something 
but their shaped like a pool with steps going into it

theyll come in handy 1 day im sure


----------



## Nigel_wales

iDomino said:


> i just used packaging from work to make my waterfall
> 
> we get loads of deliveries down the yard





benjaybo said:


> yeh me too mate works a charm donnit :2thumb:


Alright for some I don't think computer parts would work well from my point of view :lol2:


----------



## iDomino

Nigel_wales said:


> Alright for some I don't think computer parts would work well from my point of view :lol2:


 youd be surprised lol
those chunks i got arent usefull for much except making hides / pools

but you have to remember thats a few quid you dpnt have to spend on hides/ pools =]


----------



## benjaybo

Nigel_wales said:


> Alright for some I don't think computer parts would work well from my point of view :lol2:


haha didnt read it properly i thought u meant polystyrene :lol2:


----------



## iDomino

benjaybo said:


> haha didnt read it properly i thought u meant polystyrene :lol2:


 i thaught he ment poly packaging swell -.-


----------



## benjaybo

iDomino said:


> i thaught he ment poly packaging swell -.-


yeh strange using comp parts


----------



## Nigel_wales

benjaybo said:


> haha didnt read it properly i thought u meant polystyrene :lol2:





iDomino said:


> i thaught he ment poly packaging swell -.-


 
:lol2::lol2: na metal bits and chips :whistling2:


----------



## iDomino

Nigel_wales said:


> :lol2::lol2: na metal bits and chips :whistling2:


 i think a spaceship/pc style viv for a dragon agama would look good mind .... lol


----------



## benjaybo

iDomino said:


> i think a spaceship/pc style viv for a dragon agama would look good mind .... lol


haha now ya talking :lol2:


----------



## iDomino

benjaybo said:


> haha now ya talking :lol2:


when i buy a ackie or storrs its gona live on battleship galactica :2thumb:


----------



## s3kcy

could someone sex my bosc plz, vid is on this thread :

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/703938-warning-contains-bosc-deficating-someone.html


----------



## Nigel_wales

Whats the best way to apply grout to a fake rock build as I'm doing my Kimberly viv out over the next few days.


----------



## Tony31

*Baby Ackies*

Two out so far, another four poking their heads out.


----------



## Barlow

Tony31 said:


> Two out so far, another four poking their heads out.


Congratulations mate. I'm about a month away from seeing this, assuming incubation carries on successfully. They are so tiny!


----------



## iDomino

Tony31 said:


> Two out so far, another four poking their heads out.


 their so tiny :mf_dribble:

you selling them? if so can you put one on hold for me?


----------



## ocean123

Tony31 said:


> Two out so far, another four poking their heads out.


Well done mate:2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

ocean123 said:


> Well done mate:2thumb:


 
After a long 500 mile round trip this morning I've come home with another 2 Kimberly's :mf_dribble:. It's a 1.1 pair, I did ask for just the female but they wouldnt split!!! :devil: However the male is stunning with some lovely markings, he also pretty much doubles any other of my males in sheer mass he's huge! At first I thought he was overweight but when I held him you could feel the muscle/ strength in his body! He's built like a brick :censor:house so I'm well chuffed with him. I'll put some pics up later and try get some comparison pics with him against my other male to try and show his size off.

The female is in pretty good shape to, the only thing I could find wrong with her was 2 missing nails/ toe tips. She also laid 3 clutches last year, 2 of which weren't incubated as they were being housed in a shop but 1 clutch failed about 2 months in but I believe from what they've said the incubation medium may have been far to dry. They are both CB 07 and were imported from Canada which I have confirmed from the importer they obtained them from. I picked these guys up from Japanese Koi :no1:...

I'm really pleased with them. :mf_dribble: Pics soon! Watch this space.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> After a long 500 mile round trip this morning I've come home with another 2 Kimberly's :mf_dribble:. It's a 1.1 pair, I did ask for just the female but they wouldnt split!!! :devil: However the male is stunning with some lovely markings, he also pretty much doubles any other of my males in sheer mass he's huge! At first I thought he was overweight but when I held him you could feel the muscle/ strength in his body! He's built like a brick :censor:house so I'm well chuffed with him. I'll put some pics up later and try get some comparison pics with him against my other male to try and show his size off.
> 
> The female is in pretty good shape to, the only thing I could find wrong with her was 2 missing nails/ toe tips. She also laid 3 clutches last year, 2 of which weren't incubated as they were being housed in a shop but 1 clutch failed about 2 months in but I believe from what they've said the incubation medium may have been far to dry. They are both CB 07 and were imported from Canada which I have confirmed from the importer they obtained them from. I picked these guys up from Japanese Koi :no1:...
> 
> I'm really pleased with them. :mf_dribble: Pics soon! Watch this space.


 
Grats mate, you will have no morgage money left soon fella :lol2:
Looking forward to pic's : victory:


----------



## ocean123

Nice 1 Nigel:2thumb:. Another 2 you've got a very nice collection coming on:no1:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> Grats mate, you will have no morgage money left soon fella :lol2:
> Looking forward to pic's : victory:


Ha tell me about it! Most of the cash I've put towards these is from the sale of some of my high end Beardies which went for as much as £380 a piece :gasp:. However I pretty much paid half of what they were asking near enough! I couldn't believe they accepted my offer but they had been stuck with them for 18 months! Gonna upload the pics now.


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Ha tell me about it! Most of the cash I've put towards these is from the sale of some of my high end Beardies which went for as much as £380 a piece :gasp:. However I pretty much paid half of what they were asking near enough! I couldn't believe they accepted my offer but they had been stuck with them for 18 months! Gonna upload the pics now.


Hurry up mate. We're dieing to see. I'm rather jealous.:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Hurry up mate. We're dieing to see. I'm rather jealous.:notworthy::notworthy:


 
They are uploading now...

Now your on I wanted to ask you a question with regards to your incubator?

How much of that heat cable did you use and where did you find was the best place you put it? I have 2x 7M lengths (50W). I'm going to run both off the stat obviously.


----------



## Nigel_wales

ocean123 said:


> Nice 1 Nigel:2thumb:. Another 2 you've got a very nice collection coming on:no1:


Thanks m8


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> They are uploading now...
> 
> Now your on I wanted to ask you a question with regards to your incubator?
> 
> How much of that heat cable did you use and where did you find was the best place you put it? I have 2x 7M lengths (50W). I'm going to run both off the stat obviously.


I used 2 X 7M 50W too. I ran it down all four corners and zig zagged it across the ceiling and floor. The heat coming from most angles along with the fans distributes the heat nice and evenly all through the incubator.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> I used 2 X 7M 50W too. I ran it down all four corners and zig zagged it across the ceiling and floor. The heat coming from most angles along with the fans distributes the heat nice and evenly all through the incubator.


 
Ok cool I'm doing it similar to that. Anyways heres the pix!

Here we go - sorry haven't taken any decent pics - letting them settle in atm but gave them a quick bath when they came home.












Here is the new male!















The new female and male.













Newbies again.














New female bottom of pic and Deano's male above. They think the female may be gravid also and she looks chunky in this pic to be fair!













Comparison shot! Newbie male to the left and the male I had off dean to the right which was the bigger of the two male's I had before picking up these beauties today.


----------



## ocean123

Looking good, i need some of these in my life:flrt:


----------



## Nigel_wales

ocean123 said:


> Looking good, i need some of these in my life:flrt:


Thanks! They are both going through shed at the moment too.


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Ok cool I'm doing it similar to that. Anyways heres the pix!
> 
> Here we go - sorry haven't taken any decent pics - letting them settle in atm but gave them a quick bath when they came home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image
> Here is the new male!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> The new female and male.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> Newbies again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> New female bottom of pic and Deano's male above. They think the female may be gravid also and she looks chunky in this pic to be fair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> Comparison shot! Newbie male to the left and the male I had off dean to the right which was the bigger of the two male's I had before picking up these beauties today.


Very very nice. That male is massive, and has interesting patterning on the tail, with no occelli. You've got quite a group there now mate. I really hope you're successfull as I want some babies :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Very very nice. That male is massive, and has interesting patterning on the tail, with no occelli. You've got quite a group there now mate. I really hope you're successfull as I want some babies :whistling2::whistling2:


 
Thanks mate! I've put the research and effort into getting husbandry correct so now I guess it's down to luck :no1:. 

I'm currently carvin out a fake rock background for my 6x2x2 while I wait for the Varnish to go off on the incubator lmao. I'm flat out here. 
I hope I can get this fake rock build looking nice as I really do suck at creative stuff like this. I haven't got the patience!


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Thanks mate! I've put the research and effort into getting husbandry correct so now I guess it's down to luck :no1:.
> 
> I'm currently carvin out a fake rock background for my 6x2x2 while I wait for the Varnish to go off on the incubator lmao. I'm flat out here.
> I hope I can get this fake rock build looking nice as I really do suck at creative stuff like this. I haven't got the patience!


I found it quite easy but really time consuming. I ended up removing one from my ackies viv as they didn't really use it that much. How many vivs are you using to house the kimms?


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> I found it quite easy but really time consuming. I ended up removing one from my ackies viv as they didn't really use it that much. How many vivs are you using to house the kimms?


 
At the moment 4 but I'm going to try and get it down to 2 by seeing who gets on with who :no1:. Not sure what sort of ratio I am going to try yet though. I was thinking maybe 2x pair's or a 1.2.


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> At the moment 4 but I'm going to try and get it down to 2 by seeing who gets on with who :no1:. Not sure what sort of ratio I am going to try yet though. I was thinking maybe 2x pair's or a 1.2.


Just trial and error to see what works I suppose. Keep 'em hot and feed them loads and I'm sure you'll have eggs in no time.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Just trial and error to see what works I suppose. Keep 'em hot and feed them loads and I'm sure you'll have eggs in no time.


 
Yea definately mate.

Just spent the last hour hoovering up polystyrene - I'm not too fussed on my build atm but I may change my mind once it's grouted! I'm really not creative lol.


----------



## monitor mad

Nigel_wales said:


> Ok cool I'm doing it similar to that. Anyways heres the pix!
> 
> Here we go - sorry haven't taken any decent pics - letting them settle in atm but gave them a quick bath when they came home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image
> Here is the new male!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> The new female and male.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> Newbies again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> New female bottom of pic and Deano's male above. They think the female may be gravid also and she looks chunky in this pic to be fair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> Comparison shot! Newbie male to the left and the male I had off dean to the right which was the bigger of the two male's I had before picking up these beauties today.


They really are top-notch mate :no1: , Nigel_Wales ............. the Glauerti_King : victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

monitor mad said:


> They really are top-notch mate :no1: , Nigel_Wales ............. the Glauerti_King : victory:


 
Haha Glauerti King..... :lol2: That male blows me away everytime I look at him at the moment...


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Well done Nigel, they look fantastic :2thumb:
How many's that now? 3 males, 2 females?
You stand a good chance of getting offspring : victory:
Cracking group buddy!


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> Well done Nigel, they look fantastic :2thumb:
> How many's that now? 3 males, 2 females?
> You stand a good chance of getting offspring : victory:
> Cracking group buddy!


 
Thanks m8 - I was going to sell the male but now I'm gonna keep him now! I can't believe how big he is compared to yours :gasp: I thought he was big. Yea 3 males and 2 females. 

I should do a comparison shot of him next to my smallest male now that would be a difference!

How's are the reps doing over there mate?


----------



## Tony31

Eight baby ackies out so far, much better than expected if im honest. Trouble is i dont know if i can sell them as they are adorable.:lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Tony31 said:


> Eight baby ackies out so far, much better than expected if im honest. Trouble is i dont know if i can sell them as they are adorable.:lol2:


Congrats. .:2thumb: . .can't part with them? . . .lol. . .just keep em n love em. . . easy. . . then again some of you really successful breeders would SOON run out of space. . .and I'm certain plenty of people would love the opportunity at keeping such entertaining dwarfs. . . . can't wait to see your photos.
Marcus


----------



## iDomino

cold blooded beast said:


> Congrats. .:2thumb: . .can't part with them? . . .lol. . .just keep em n love em. . . easy. . . then again some of you really successful breeders would SOON run out of space. . .and I'm certain plenty of people would love the opportunity at keeping such entertaining dwarfs. . . . can't wait to see your photos.
> Marcus


 could someone point me in the diretion of a good are sheet for akies, feeding, lighting etc


----------



## Chris18

cold blooded beast said:


> Congrats. .:2thumb: . .can't part with them? . . .lol. . .just keep em n love em. . . easy. . . then again some of you really successful breeders would SOON run out of space. . .and I'm certain plenty of people would love the opportunity at keeping such entertaining dwarfs. . . . can't wait to see your photos.
> Marcus


Dread to think what 8 babies would cost in feeding each week for the next 10 years! :lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

iDomino said:


> could someone point me in the diretion of a good are sheet for akies, feeding, lighting etc


 
Ackie Monitors Care

There we go mate.


----------



## iDomino

Nigel_wales said:


> Ackie Monitors Care
> 
> There we go mate.


 cheers


----------



## Nigel_wales

Tony31 said:


> Eight baby ackies out so far, much better than expected if im honest. Trouble is i dont know if i can sell them as they are adorable.:lol2:


Congrats mate!


----------



## Tony31

Nigel_wales said:


> Congrats mate!


Thanks, its certainly the best part of the hobby:2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Chris18 said:


> Dread to think what 8 babies would cost in feeding each week for the next 10 years! :lol2:


in for a penny. . .in for a pound!!. . .prob still less £££ to feed than a fully grown single Varanus Salvadorii. . .plus. . .short of SLAMMING a viv door on your finger,I doubt you'd ever lose a finger keeping ackies. . . .I don't think you'll have problems finding people wanting cute ridge tails. . . they :no1: characters


----------



## iDomino

would a 6ft tank house a trio of ackies comfortably?

and should i get no more than a trio? even if i make the tank bigger?


----------



## cold blooded beast

iDomino said:


> would a 6ft tank house a trio of ackies comfortably?
> 
> and should i get no more than a trio? even if i make the tank bigger?


 I'm sure there is some scope based on peoples experiences. .but I'd say a 6x2x2 wooden viv with reasonable ventilation at top and bottom of the rear panel should hold a 1:2 adult trio nicely. . .opinions on the need to seperate male and females to prevent stressing the girls out with "repeated" mating attempts vary. . . but perhaps be prepared for it (in case)


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel remember meeting my boscy? look at him now since you came to collect the kimberleys.


Feb2011









May2011









June2011 (pic's from today)


----------



## Barlow

cold blooded beast said:


> I'm sure there is some scope based on peoples experiences. .but I'd say a 6x2x2 wooden viv with reasonable ventilation at top and bottom of the rear panel should hold a 1:2 adult trio nicely. . .opinions on the need to seperate male and females to prevent stressing the girls out with "repeated" mating attempts vary. . . but perhaps be prepared for it (in case)


Yes a 6 foot viv is enough for a trio.

About the reasonable ventilation, the gap between the glass is more than adequate for ventilation. Don't use any more as all monitors love the humidity. Repeated mating attempts do not happen. Mock copulation does and it is a dominance driven behaviour. Nothing to do with reproduction.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Dean Cheetham said:


> Nigel remember meeting my boscy? look at him now since you came to collect the kimberleys.
> 
> 
> Feb2011
> image
> 
> May2011
> image
> 
> June2011 (pic's from today)
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


REALLY pretty colours. . .definitely a stunner. . .nice shape too. . .loves his/her grub obviously. . . .my Mrs even approves:lol2:so gotta be a good example. . .she's fussy about Boscs


----------



## Barlow

Dean Cheetham said:


> Nigel remember meeting my boscy? look at him now since you came to collect the kimberleys.
> 
> 
> Feb2011
> image
> 
> May2011
> image
> 
> June2011 (pic's from today)
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


What the hell are you feeding that on Dean. He's massive. Good work!!:2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

cold blooded beast said:


> REALLY pretty colours. . .definitely a stunner. . .nice shape too. . .loves his/her grub obviously. . . .my Mrs even approves:lol2:so gotta be a good example. . .she's fussy about Boscs


 
haha thanks for the brilliant comments mate, im really funny about bosc's too but i do actually like the look of this one :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Barlow said:


> What the hell are you feeding that on Dean. He's massive. Good work!!:2thumb:


He eats adult locusts, adult crix, adult dubia, waxworms, mealies, occasional scrambled or boiled egg, lambs heart, pinkies, fluffs, chicks, cockles :2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

Dean Cheetham said:


> He eats adult locusts, adult crix, adult dubia, waxworms, mealies, occasional scrambled or boiled egg, lambs heart, pinkies, fluffs, chicks, cockles :2thumb:


Pretty much anything then:lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> Nigel remember meeting my boscy? look at him now since you came to collect the kimberleys.
> 
> 
> Feb2011
> image
> 
> May2011
> image
> 
> June2011 (pic's from today)
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Yea I remember him! He really is slammin the weight on to be fair and has some of the best colour I've seen for a bosc :2thumb:.... I'll upload some pics of my fake rock background in a bit, I've put the first layer of grout on too, only problem is it looks a bit to straight/ smooth for my liking so gonna try and get that rough rocky look with some thicker grout. This is my first attempt at a fake rock background so it isn't brilliant!!!!!!! :no1:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> Yea I remember him! He really is slammin the weight on to be fair and has some of the best colour I've seen for a bosc :2thumb:.... I'll upload some pics of my fake rock background in a bit, I've put the first layer of grout on too, only problem is it looks a bit to straight/ smooth for my liking so gonna try and get that rough rocky look with some thicker grout. This is my first attempt at a fake rock background so it isn't brilliant!!!!!!! :no1:


 
cheers mate, really looking forward to see your fake wall build :2thumb:
Have you thought of mixing sand in with the grout to give it a rough effect? : victory:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Barlow said:


> Yes a 6 foot viv is enough for a trio.
> 
> About the reasonable ventilation, the gap between the glass is more than adequate for ventilation. Don't use any more as all monitors love the humidity. Repeated mating attempts do not happen. Mock copulation does and it is a dominance driven behaviour. Nothing to do with reproduction.


Would you say seperation is generally unnecessary?. .or does the dominant behaviour cause stress to the females? .and does anyone have any further advice regarding this with species such as V t Orientalis and V Glauerti?. . .also going back to the ventilation thing. . . for Ackies would it even be worth blocking vents off? . .would stale HOT air potentially become an issue,with the other possible issue being difficulty in providing the disired thermal gradient?
. . .this has really got me thinking. . .so any advice/opinion is welcome


----------



## Nigel_wales

New female Kimberly just laid a single egg! Doesn't look fertile tho it's soft and dented. She's still fairly big so there could be some fertile ones to come


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> New female Kimberly just laid a single egg! Doesn't look fertile tho it's soft and dented. She's still fairly big so there could be some fertile ones to come


Mate, where did she lay it? Laying a single egg is bad news. Has she dropped it on top of the substrate? A single egg means she has kept them inside of her for too long because of poor nesting options and they start to go bad inside her. This can be fatal to females. What's the nesting options in her viv?


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Mate, where did she lay it? Laying a single egg is bad news. Has she dropped it on top of the substrate? A single egg means she has kept them inside of her for too long because of poor nesting options and they start to go bad inside her. This can be fatal to females. What's the nesting options in her viv?


She has a big nest box in there which she hasn't been in yet, she's been digging for the last 2 days around the viv and laid it in the corner (cool end) on top of the mound she made. I suppose she hasnt had a chance of finding the nestbox as I've only had her 2 days.


----------



## Nigel_wales

You've got me worried now mate! Hopefully she will drop the rest tomorrow I may place her in the nestbox before I leave for work in the morning in the hope she starts diggin in there. I suppose the stress of moving isn't helpin either!!!


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> You've got me worried now mate! Hopefully she will drop the rest tomorrow I may place her in the nestbox before I leave for work in the morning in the hope she starts diggin in there. I suppose the stress of moving isn't helpin either!!!


Is the nest box heated? What substrate do you have in there? I wouldn't place her in it. She will know it's there. Her laying eggs on top of the substate is her way of telling you that your nesting sucks. It may be too wet, or too dry or just the wrong consitency. Or too hot/ cold. Can you post pics of the nest box and whats inside?


----------



## benjaybo

*finished timor viv*

hi got some more pics of viv hope everyone likes it, cant wait to see my timor in it when i get him next sunday :2thumb: 

































all coments welcome
: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> You've got me worried now mate! Hopefully she will drop the rest tomorrow I may place her in the nestbox before I leave for work in the morning in the hope she starts diggin in there. I suppose the stress of moving isn't helpin either!!!


Just sent you an email of a Glauerti breeding report.


----------



## Barlow

benjaybo said:


> hi got some more pics of viv hope everyone likes it, cant wait to see my timor in it when i get him next sunday :2thumb:
> 
> imageimage
> image
> image
> image
> all coments welcome
> : victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:


Looks awesome mate. What did you use to cover the walls? I'd put some hollow cork tubes in there at different places/temps. Timors like to feel secure in hollows.


----------



## benjaybo

Barlow said:


> Looks awesome mate. What did you use to cover the walls? I'd put some hollow cork tubes in there at different places/temps. Timors like to feel secure in hollows.


cheers mate :no1: 
its coco fibre is ace when its done but is a bugga to use sometimes lol, i have those two cork bark at the basking spot and around mid way down they are both wedged between other branches and have multiple branches on the underside of cork bark so im hoping they feel happy enough going into them, 
i have one hidden and will have some more plants to cover around the basking spot cork to give more shelter.
will be popping nearly a foot of soil in the bottom too for digging if they fancy it : victory:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Barlow said:


> Looks awesome mate. What did you use to cover the walls? I'd put some hollow cork tubes in there at different places/temps. Timors like to feel secure in hollows.


I also think it looks really good too. . .and have to say cork tubes would seem a brilliant addition. . .my little Freckled loves scampering up and down (both inside and outside) a split cork tube that runs from substrate level(cool end) to the full height of the viv(towards the hot end). . .
Great layout. . .very creative:notworthy:
Marcus


----------



## benjaybo

cold blooded beast said:


> I also think it looks really good too. . .and have to say cork tubes would seem a brilliant addition. . .my little Freckled loves scampering up and down (both inside and outside) a split cork tube that runs from substrate level(cool end) to the full height of the viv(towards the hot end). . .
> Great layout. . .very creative:notworthy:
> Marcus


cheers mate : victory: 
if he looks like he's looking for a hiding spot will pop an get some when his plants get a lil bigger he will have loads more hiding spots :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Sorry for poor photo quality. . .but illustrates better than words the cork tube arrangement. . . Greenery for additional cover to be added soon. . .obviously I could use more practice with decor. . . but hoping that will come with further experience. . .lol. . .so go easy on any remarks. . .ah. . .kidding. . .all constructive remarks welcomed.
Marcus


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Is the nest box heated? What substrate do you have in there? I wouldn't place her in it. She will know it's there. Her laying eggs on top of the substate is her way of telling you that your nesting sucks. It may be too wet, or too dry or just the wrong consitency. Or too hot/ cold. Can you post pics of the nest box and whats inside?


 
Temp inside the nestbox is around 85 - 86. It's a sand/soil mix. I'll put some pics up tomorrow as I've been rushing around getting the incubator done. It's now finished and setup with 2 box's of Perlite mixed with water at a ratio of 1:1 by weight. 

Did you email me the link to my work address? Won't be able to see it until tomorrow however was it this one http://varanidae.org/4_3_de_Zeeuw.pdf?


----------



## benjaybo

cold blooded beast said:


> image
> Sorry for poor photo quality. . .but illustrates better than words the cork tube arrangement. . . Greenery for additional cover to be added soon. . .obviously I could use more practice with decor. . . but hoping that will come with further experience. . .lol. . .so go easy on any remarks. . .ah. . .kidding. . .all constructive remarks welcomed.
> Marcus


looks awesome mate i say some chinese evergreens would look stunning in there top notch captain:no1:
: victory:


----------



## cold blooded beast

benjaybo said:


> looks awesome mate i say some chinese evergreens would look stunning in there top notch captain:no1:
> : victory:


High toxicity levels I'd of thought!!!. . .or am I thinking of something other than what you mean?


----------



## benjaybo

cold blooded beast said:


> High toxicity levels I'd of thought!!!. . .or am I thinking of something other than what you mean?


as far as i know its safe as the species i mean are on safe plants list have it if ya would like me to pm u it handy thing :2thumb:
this is one of them they spread out a lot good for coverage: victory:
*Aglaonema commutatum*


----------



## cold blooded beast

benjaybo said:


> as far as i know its safe as the species i mean are on safe plants list have it if ya would like me to pm u it handy thing :2thumb:
> this is one of them they spread out a lot good for coverage: victory:
> image


Not certain if it is what I thought. . . .Please. . .the list would be appreciated. . .and thanks mate.. . . .The V Glauerti captivity info sheet is great. . .Kimberly rocks are next on my list.


----------



## benjaybo

cold blooded beast said:


> Not certain if it is what I thought. . . .Please. . .the list would be appreciated. . .and thanks mate.. . . .The V Glauerti captivity info sheet is great. . .Kimberly rocks are next on my list.


awesome when i get my female timor gonna breed then get some green tree monitors thats my next wish list :2thumb: i would love some kims tho they are lovely :no1: consider the pm sent my good man : victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

cold blooded beast said:


> Not certain if it is what I thought. . . .Please. . .the list would be appreciated. . .and thanks mate.. . . .The V Glauerti captivity info sheet is great. . .Kimberly rocks are next on my list.


 
They are awesome lizards mate! : victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

benjaybo said:


> awesome when i get my female timor gonna breed then get some green tree monitors thats my next wish list :2thumb: i would love some kims tho they are lovely :no1: consider the pm sent my good man : victory:


Green tree monitors are awesome - I'm with you on that 1 pal! :no1:


----------



## benjaybo

Nigel_wales said:


> Green tree monitors are awesome - I'm with you on that 1 pal! :no1:


haha dam right i flipping love all treee monitors but green,blue, black and yellow oh and the net patterned tree monitor...........
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW! love them all just wish i could get a group of 4 to 8 people together to start a breeding project with some timors and kims but mainly tree monitors, thats a while off tho should have some green tree monitors by mid next year.:2thumb:
: victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

benjaybo said:


> haha dam right i flipping love all treee monitors but green,blue, black and yellow oh and the net patterned tree monitor...........
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW! love them all just wish i could get a group of 4 to 8 people together to start a breeding project with some timors and kims but mainly tree monitors, thats a while off tho should have some green tree monitors by mid next year.:2thumb:
> : victory:


 
I'm planning to attempt a breeding project with the Kimberly's. At the moment I'm just focusing on getting the Husbandry/ Diet needs spot on. We'll see how it goes. 1 more female would be nice :mf_dribble:.....:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## benjaybo

Nigel_wales said:


> I'm planning to attempt a breeding project with the Kimberly's. At the moment I'm just focusing on getting the Husbandry/ Diet needs spot on. We'll see how it goes. 1 more female would be nice :mf_dribble:.....:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


awesome well if i can get some nice kims in the next year or so will have a chat and see about some breeding matey if ya want! :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

benjaybo said:


> awesome well if i can get some nice kims in the next year or so will have a chat and see about some breeding matey if ya want! :2thumb::2thumb:


Where abouts are you?

Anyway here is some pics of what I've been working on for the Kimberly's over the last week or so:










This is my first attempt at a fake rock, already I know of plenty of ways to improve it next time I make one. Nicked Paul P's idea of an intergrated nestbox! 










Hot end of the viv.










First layer of grout is on. The smaller of the two basking lights has been removed now.










Cool end.










Incubator is complete now but this is the latest shot I have of it without the door on. *Well you wouldn't wanna cold beer would you? :whistling2:*


----------



## benjaybo

Nigel_wales said:


> Where abouts are you?
> 
> Anyway here is some pics of what I've been working on for the Kimberly's over the last week or so:
> 
> image
> 
> This is my first attempt at a fake rock, already I know of plenty of ways to improve it next time I make one. Nicked Paul P's idea of an intergrated nestbox!
> 
> image
> 
> Hot end of the viv.
> 
> image
> 
> First layer of grout is on. The smaller of the two basking lights has been removed now.
> 
> image
> 
> Cool end.
> 
> image
> 
> Incubator is complete now but this is the latest shot I have of it without the door on. *Well you wouldn't wanna cold beer would you? :whistling2:*


in scarborough north yorkshire but im kl to travel when i get my driving test done. : victory:
awesome looking viv matey!, im the same my viv was my first and now i know better orders and stuff which would have made it so much easier :lol2: 
but didn't think of those things till i had basically done my viv lol, 
i have a leak in my waterfall too but gonna give it another once over with yatch varnish today and take doors off again to air it out till sunday, 
will try it again tomorrow to see if it leaks and if so i will again apply more varnish and will start with sealing more places but its only leaking a lil from the front area as theres no water at the back so i reckon i might have damaged it when putting the front on the other day will be kl : victory:
how long has it taken to make ur incubator mate is looking good im gonna be making one out of an old viv in the next few months.


----------



## Nigel_wales

benjaybo said:


> in scarborough north yorkshire but im kl to travel when i get my driving test done. : victory:
> awesome looking viv matey!, im the same my viv was my first and now i know better orders and stuff which would have made it so much easier :lol2:
> but didn't think of those things till i had basically done my viv lol,
> i have a leak in my waterfall too but gonna give it another once over with yatch varnish today and take doors off again to air it out till sunday,
> will try it again tomorrow to see if it leaks and if so i will again apply more varnish and will start with sealing more places but its only leaking a lil from the front area as theres no water at the back so i reckon i might have damaged it when putting the front on the other day will be kl : victory:
> how long has it taken to make ur incubator mate is looking good im gonna be making one out of an old viv in the next few months.


A few hours actually building it and a week to varnish it :gasp:. Try that Pondsealer mate if it keeps leaking!

What monitors have you currently got?


----------



## benjaybo

Nigel_wales said:


> A few hours actually building it and a week to varnish it :gasp:. Try that Pondsealer mate if it keeps leaking!
> 
> What monitors have you currently got?


awesome mate i will get some pond sealant if it keeps leaking,
i currently have one  but he is flipping lovely my little storrs irwin is 10 to 11 months and is about 28 to 29cm already im 99% sure he is male and im getting a male timor on sunday so looking for a female storrs and timor, what monitors have you got mate im new to monitors but have around 80 quids worth of books which im drooling over most days lol :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

benjaybo said:


> awesome mate i will get some pond sealant if it keeps leaking,
> i currently have one  but he is flipping lovely my little storrs irwin is 10 to 11 months and is about 28 to 29cm already im 99% sure he is male and im getting a male timor on sunday so looking for a female storrs and timor, what monitors have you got mate im new to monitors but have around 80 quids worth of books which im drooling over most days lol :2thumb:


I've got a group of Kimberly Rock Monitors. I basically sold my largish Beardie collection to fund them!


----------



## benjaybo

Nigel_wales said:


> I've got a group of Kimberly Rock Monitors. I basically sold my largish Beardie collection to fund them!


kl i did think about getting a load of crested geckos but didnt want to breed them to get the money i needed for some breeding monitors to then sell them on felt like it was abit harsh on the geckos
dont get me wrong i love geckos just dont wanna breed them until i can just breed them for the experience as it wont matter how long i have the babies can even watch them grow up then sell them on i think:2thumb:
so just gonna do it the slow way,
one of my mates did ask if would swap my storrs if someone offered but i dont think i could really he is my first monitor lol
how many beardies did you have mate lovely lizards: victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

benjaybo said:


> kl i did think about getting a load of crested geckos but didnt want to breed them to get the money i needed for some breeding monitors to then sell them on felt like it was abit harsh on the geckos
> dont get me wrong i love geckos just dont wanna breed them until i can just breed them for the experience as it wont matter how long i have the babies can even watch them grow up then sell them on i think:2thumb:
> so just gonna do it the slow way,
> one of my mates did ask if would swap my storrs if someone offered but i dont think i could really he is my first monitor lol
> how many beardies did you have mate lovely lizards: victory:


I do like the Storrs!! I had a few mate. At one point I had 9 or 10 thats not including any babies I had.


----------



## benjaybo

Nigel_wales said:


> I do like the Storrs!! I had a few mate. At one point I had 9 or 10 thats not including any babies I had.


awesome did you get any fighting between ur pairs i've heard male can be abit grrr lol spose with enough space they should be fine will get a female storrs soon hopefully : victory:


----------



## iDomino

im having trouble finding info on ackie lighting and heating guys im picking my new guys up in 3 weeks
any advice would be great


----------



## Nigel_wales

iDomino said:


> im having trouble finding info on ackie lighting and heating guys im picking my new guys up in 3 weeks
> any advice would be great


 
I've heard people keep the basking spot hot and I've heard people use ranges from 130f - 150f. Cool end temp should be in the low 80's.

Also from what I've seen there is debate with providing UV for monitors in general but I would provide UV and you could do this by using a 10% tube or an MVB bulb which is what I use for my Kimberly's...

Hope this helps.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Nigel_wales said:


> I've heard people keep the basking spot hot and I've heard people use ranges from 130f - 150f. Cool end temp should be in the low 80's.
> 
> Also from what I've seen there is debate with providing UV for monitors in general but I would provide UV and you could do this by using a 10% tube or an MVB bulb which is what I use for my Kimberly's...
> 
> Hope this helps.


It also mentions what I've said on the below links.

Ackie Monitor Care

CaptiveBred


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> It also mentions what I've said on the below links.
> 
> Ackie Monitor Care
> 
> CaptiveBred


Any update on the female glaurti mate?


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Any update on the female glaurti mate?


She's in the nestbox digging as I type this mate. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> She's in the nestbox digging as I type this mate. Fingers crossed!


That's great that she's finally in there. My fingers and toes are crossed for you.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> That's great that she's finally in there. My fingers and toes are crossed for you.


I just hope she finds it suitable... It's 6-7 inches deep (substrate depth) by 18 inches long and 10 inches wide.


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> I just hope she finds it suitable... It's 6-7 inches deep (substrate depth) by 18 inches long and 10 inches wide.


I'd reccomend deeper to be honest. My ackies nestbox is 2 foot deep and she lays right at the bottom every time.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> I'd reccomend deeper to be honest. My ackies nestbox is 2 foot deep and she lays right at the bottom every time.


I do have something a little deeper but will see how she goes in this first don't want to keep swapping and changin to much.


----------



## iDomino

Its official im picking up my ackie trio in 3 weeks =]


----------



## Tony31

*Ackie babies*

At last they've all hatched, 10 eggs = 10 bundles of chaos:lol2:
Ill try and get some photos on later.


----------



## Paul P

Tony31 said:


> At last they've all hatched, 10 eggs = 10 bundles of chaos:lol2:
> Ill try and get some photos on later.


Congratulations Tony, nice one :no1:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Tony31 said:


> At last they've all hatched, 10 eggs = 10 bundles of chaos:lol2:
> Ill try and get some photos on later.


:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:
Fantastic . . . .really strange. . .but I look forward to hearing these stories. . . .I can only begin to imagine such chaos (to use your own words)
congrats.
Marcus


----------



## Nigel_wales

Tony31 said:


> At last they've all hatched, 10 eggs = 10 bundles of chaos:lol2:
> Ill try and get some photos on later.


 
Happy days looking forward to pics !


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Happy days looking forward to pics !


Update on the female Kim Nigel?


----------



## Barlow

Tony31 said:


> At last they've all hatched, 10 eggs = 10 bundles of chaos:lol2:
> Ill try and get some photos on later.


Congrats. 10 out of 10. I hope I get that level of success with my clutches. Care to share your incubation technique?


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Update on the female Kim Nigel?


She's still in the nestbox - I had a peek and could see one egg but now shes digging in the other corner so I'll leave her until she comes out.


----------



## Tony31

Paul P said:


> Congratulations Tony, nice one :no1:


Thanks Paul, as you can imagine im well chuffed.: victory:


----------



## Paul P

Tony31 said:


> Thanks Paul, as you can imagine im well chuffed.: victory:


I bet you are :2thumb:


----------



## Tony31

cold blooded beast said:


> :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:
> Fantastic . . . .really strange. . .but I look forward to hearing these stories. . . .I can only begin to imagine such chaos (to use your own words)
> congrats.
> Marcus


Thanks mate.



Nigel_wales said:


> Happy days looking forward to pics !


Easier said than done. Little sods wont keep still.



Barlow said:


> Congrats. 10 out of 10. I hope I get that level of success with my clutches. Care to share your incubation technique?


The eggs were incubated on vermiculite at a 1:1 ratio in cricket/locust tubs. The tubs were inside a small plastic box which was lined with polystyrene with a lid on and that was then inside a poly box. The box was heated by a heat mat at 30C which was on a mat stat. Each tub had its own independent thermometer. Periodically more water was added via a syringe as needed.

To be honest i think luck had far more to do with it than me.


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> She's still in the nestbox - I had a peek and could see one egg but now shes digging in the other corner so I'll leave her until she comes out.


Probably the best idea. I hope she lays them all in one go for you.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Probably the best idea. I hope she lays them all in one go for you.


 
There's atleast 4 in there now but shes still at it!


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> There's atleast 4 in there now but shes still at it!


Is she laying them on top of the substrate?


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Is she laying them on top of the substrate?


Nah mate in the nest box in a 4 inch deep ditch she's dug out of the corner. She start laying as soon as the lights went out. There are 3 bundled together in 1 corner and 1 in another corner. She may have laid more but I will have to see.

Once she is out of the nestbox would you remove it from the viv completely to check? I'm going to put her in the bath so she doesnt see me rooting through it/ moving it when the time comes. Looks like she may sleep in it tonight though and move out in the morning hopefully.


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Nah mate in the nest box in a 4 inch deep ditch she's dug out of the corner. She start laying as soon as the lights went out. There are 3 bundled together in 1 corner and 1 in another corner. She may have laid more but I will have to see.
> 
> Once she is out of the nestbox would you remove it from the viv completely to check? I'm going to put her in the bath so she doesnt see me rooting through it/ moving it when the time comes. Looks like she may sleep in it tonight though and move out in the morning hopefully.


I remove the nest box, but just for my convenience. As it's 2 foot deep I have to take 3/4 of the soil out til I can lift it anyway. I wouldn't put her in the bath. Once she has done laying she needs as much heat and food as you can provide her with. Morio worms are a great re-conditioner for newly laid females as they contain a lot of fat. Plus small mice. Take a mental note of how fat she was before she layed and how thin she is when she comes up. This is good experience and will help you judge when she is cycling etc.


----------



## benjaybo

Barlow said:


> I remove the nest box, but just for my convenience. As it's 2 foot deep I have to take 3/4 of the soil out til I can lift it anyway. I wouldn't put her in the bath. Once she has done laying she needs as much heat and food as you can provide her with. Morio worms are a great re-conditioner for newly laid females as they contain a lot of fat. Plus small mice. Take a mental note of how fat she was before she layed and how thin she is when she comes up. This is good experience and will help you judge when she is cycling etc.


_i'd also try some pachnoda marginata (fruit beetle grubs)__they are great for putting weight on animals.: victory:_


----------



## iDomino

would nyone suggest putting a heatmat on the side of viv to keep night temps up for ackies?

its only a short term thing as i will be building them a new tank a few weeks after i have them nd putting a ahs heater in there


----------



## Nigel_wales

iDomino said:


> would nyone suggest putting a heatmat on the side of viv to keep night temps up for ackies?
> 
> its only a short term thing as i will be building them a new tank a few weeks after i have them nd putting a ahs heater in there


 
Tbh unless your house drops below 60 - 65f in the night you should be fine without any sort of heating at night, they get night temps of this in the wild! I'll probaly be corrected tho but this is what I would do :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> Tbh unless your house drops below 60 - 65f in the night you should be fine without any sort of heating at night, they get night temps of this in the wild! I'll probaly be corrected tho but this is what I would do :2thumb:


My Freckled is working out fine based on the same theory. . .since having him room/viv hasn't droped below 73 degrees F at night. . . .pretty certain I'll not tolerate less than 65F in the harsh of winter. . .but am ready with a ceramic heater/fitting if needed at night.


----------



## iDomino

cold blooded beast said:


> My Freckled is working out fine based on the same theory. . .since having him room/viv hasn't droped below 73 degrees F at night. . . .pretty certain I'll not tolerate less than 65F in the harsh of winter. . .but am ready with a ceramic heater/fitting if needed at night.


cheers guys


----------



## Nigel_wales

iDomino said:


> cheers guys


 
Female Kimberly has finished laying - in total 10 eggs were laid. 1 egg was eaten by the male :devil: but that wasn't looking very healthy. 1 egg was laid a few days a go and was split so didnt incubate but I have 8 eggs in the incubator. The eggs are very dirty to be fair and some are dented slightly but I've put them in and I'm hopin for the best now! Will keep you all updated.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> Female Kimberly has finished laying - in total 10 eggs were laid. 1 egg was eaten by the male :devil: but that wasn't looking very healthy. 1 egg was laid a few days a go and was split so didnt incubate but I have 8 eggs in the incubator. The eggs are very dirty to be fair and some are dented slightly but I've put them in and I'm hopin for the best now! Will keep you all updated.


great news mukka :2thumb: Hopefully offspring will be on the cards soon then : victory:


----------



## iDomino

Nigel_wales said:


> Female Kimberly has finished laying - in total 10 eggs were laid. 1 egg was eaten by the male :devil: but that wasn't looking very healthy. 1 egg was laid a few days a go and was split so didnt incubate but I have 8 eggs in the incubator. The eggs are very dirty to be fair and some are dented slightly but I've put them in and I'm hopin for the best now! Will keep you all updated.


as happy as i am for you this is potentially bad news for me
ill be down bridgend in a few weeks lining your pockets with gold XD :bash:


----------



## monitor mad

Nigel_wales said:


> Female Kimberly has finished laying - in total 10 eggs were laid. 1 egg was eaten by the male :devil: but that wasn't looking very healthy. 1 egg was laid a few days a go and was split so didnt incubate but I have 8 eggs in the incubator. The eggs are very dirty to be fair and some are dented slightly but I've put them in and I'm hopin for the best now! Will keep you all updated.


 
Good news there bud , hope all go's well with incubation :no1:


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Female Kimberly has finished laying - in total 10 eggs were laid. 1 egg was eaten by the male :devil: but that wasn't looking very healthy. 1 egg was laid a few days a go and was split so didnt incubate but I have 8 eggs in the incubator. The eggs are very dirty to be fair and some are dented slightly but I've put them in and I'm hopin for the best now! Will keep you all updated.


Thats great news bud. We're gonna want weekly updates you know.:lol2::lol2:

The eggs should soon firm out once they've been in the incubator for a while. There were a couple of dented eggs in my last ackie clutch. I burried them up to 3/4 deep in the perlite til they firmed out. Any pics? How's the incubator holding temps?


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> great news mukka :2thumb: Hopefully offspring will be on the cards soon then : victory:


Thanks mate!



iDomino said:


> as happy as i am for you this is potentially bad news for me
> ill be down bridgend in a few weeks lining your pockets with gold XD :bash:


:lol2: I wouldn't go that far yet I've got to hatch them first :2thumb:



monitor mad said:


> Good news there bud , hope all go's well with incubation :no1:


Cheers Steve! I've pretty much followed it by the book. 1:1 Perlite/ Water mix. Steady temps of 84.2.



Barlow said:


> Thats great news bud. We're gonna want weekly updates you know.:lol2::lol2:
> 
> The eggs should soon firm out once they've been in the incubator for a while. There were a couple of dented eggs in my last ackie clutch. I burried them up to 3/4 deep in the perlite til they firmed out. Any pics? How's the incubator holding temps?


 

I'll give weekly updates dont worry! :2thumb:. I've buried them all 3/4 deep in Perlite in the hope they take some moisture on and fill back out. I didn't take any snaps but I will when I air them next. Incubator is holding temps pretty well and with the limited time I have had testing it, it seems to hold up pretty good under different conditions. I'll put some pics up of the fake rock (completed) I've been doing and the completed incubator now.


----------



## monitor mad

Nigel_wales said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2: I wouldn't go that far yet I've got to hatch them first :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Steve! I've pretty much followed it by the book. 1:1 Perlite/ Water mix. Steady temps of 84.2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give weekly updates dont worry! :2thumb:. I've buried them all 3/4 deep in Perlite in the hope they take some moisture on and fill back out. I didn't take any snaps but I will when I air them next. Incubator is holding temps pretty well and with the limited time I have had testing it, it seems to hold up pretty good under different conditions. I'll put some pics up of the fake rock (completed) I've been doing and the completed incubator now.


 
Looking forward to em bud :2thumb:


----------



## iDomino

Nigel_wales said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2: I wouldn't go that far yet I've got to hatch them first :2thumb:
> 
> lol i have faith
> i cant buy anymore for a while anyway =/
> after the ackies thats me done
> until me and the mrs move out :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Steve! I've pretty much followed it by the book. 1:1 Perlite/ Water mix. Steady temps of 84.2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give weekly updates dont worry! :2thumb:. I've buried them all 3/4 deep in Perlite in the hope they take some moisture on and fill back out. I didn't take any snaps but I will when I air them next. Incubator is holding temps pretty well and with the limited time I have had testing it, it seems to hold up pretty good under different conditions. I'll put some pics up of the fake rock (completed) I've been doing and the completed incubator now.


=] cant wait to see them hatch


----------



## Nigel_wales

iDomino said:


> =] cant wait to see them hatch


Me 2!!! :2thumb: The female isn't looking to bad, I have some pics which I'm uploading now! She refused food just now so will try again in the morning!!


----------



## iDomino

Nigel_wales said:


> Me 2!!! :2thumb: The female isn't looking to bad, I have some pics which I'm uploading now! She refused food just now so will try again in the morning!!


she'll take it soon enough mate


----------



## Nigel_wales

Pics! 










The female that laid a clutch.



































Here's some pics of the fake rock build completed. This was my first attempt and isn't brilliant. I nicked an idea from Paul P for an intergrated nestbox however I won't be housing my females in that viv now as it isn't deep enough but it'll suit the males fine :no1:.











































What do you think guys?


----------



## iDomino

Nigel_wales said:


> Pics!
> 
> image
> 
> The female that laid a clutch.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Here's some pics of the fake rock build completed. This was my first attempt and isn't brilliant. I nicked an idea from Paul P for an intergrated nestbox however I won't be housing my females in that viv now as it isn't deep enough but it'll suit the males fine :no1:.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> What do you think guys?


looks awesome fair play


----------



## Nigel_wales

iDomino said:


> looks awesome fair play


 
Thanks m8. I've made a seperate thread in the breeding section of my incubator pics. 

Here it is:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/breeding/707509-my-home-made-incubator.html


----------



## Tony31

Finally got some pictures done. There are a couple of right bullys in amongst that lot!!!:devil:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Tony31 said:


> Finally got some pictures done. There are a couple of right bullys in amongst that lot!!!:devil:


They are awesome mate : victory:. Good effort!


----------



## Paul P

Nigel_wales said:


> Pics!
> 
> image
> 
> The female that laid a clutch.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Here's some pics of the fake rock build completed. This was my first attempt and isn't brilliant. I nicked an idea from Paul P for an intergrated nestbox however I won't be housing my females in that viv now as it isn't deep enough but it'll suit the males fine :no1:.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> What do you think guys?


Turned out very well, you must be happy with that, has it given you inspiration to do another natural setup?


----------



## Nigel_wales

Paul P said:


> Turned out very well, you must be happy with that, has it given you inspiration to do another natural setup?


Thanks Paul, Yes I am happy with it however I could probaly make a better one next time. First time round your not sure what it will look like with grout on until you've done it if you know what I mean!

I am doing the 4x2x2 out next but will have a break first as I've had a busy few weeks doing the incubator as well which has turned out pukka!


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> Pics!
> 
> image
> 
> The female that laid a clutch.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Here's some pics of the fake rock build completed. This was my first attempt and isn't brilliant. I nicked an idea from Paul P for an intergrated nestbox however I won't be housing my females in that viv now as it isn't deep enough but it'll suit the males fine :no1:.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> What do you think guys?


She looks lovely:2thumb: . . .grout rocks should help keep claws down a bit. . .nice job with that.
Marcus


----------



## Nigel_wales

cold blooded beast said:


> She looks lovely:2thumb: . . .grout rocks should help keep claws down a bit. . .nice job with that.
> Marcus


 
Cheers bud!


----------



## benjaybo

Nigel_wales said:


> Pics!
> 
> image
> 
> The female that laid a clutch.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Here's some pics of the fake rock build completed. This was my first attempt and isn't brilliant. I nicked an idea from Paul P for an intergrated nestbox however I won't be housing my females in that viv now as it isn't deep enough but it'll suit the males fine :no1:.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> What do you think guys?


looking great mate i cant wait to get all of my viv's done as full natural setups :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## benjaybo

steve-mport-cumbria said:


> could i just ask what type of soil to use as my mate female is burrowing all the time but he only has 3"of sand in the tank cheers


depends on what species he has mate then i may know what she should have substrate wise: victory:


----------



## benjaybo

steve-mport-cumbria said:


> they wer bought as dwarf monitors n look like the 1s in the pics above pal ive just been on fone to him he said that the women jus called them dwarf monitors


well if they look like nigels kimberly rock monitors they probs are as there arnt any other dwarf monitors that have the same colouration and pattening as kims, to be honest i would make sure she has a plastic tub about 12-16 inch wide by bout 12 inch deep and 12-16 long, full of a sandy soil mix about 60%soil and 40% sand should be good,
anyone correct me if im wrong : victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

benjaybo said:


> well if they look like nigels kimberly rock monitors they probs are as there arnt any other dwarf monitors that have the same colouration and pattening as kims, to be honest i would make sure she has a plastic tub about 12-16 inch wide by bout 12 inch deep and 12-16 long, full of a sandy soil mix about 60%soil and 40% sand should be good,
> anyone correct me if im wrong : victory:


 
Sounds good 2 me :2thumb:. Get some pics up of the monitor!


----------



## Nigel_wales

Some pics of the Kimberly's :2thumb:






















































Put this one up to show off the pattern/ colour they have :mf_dribble:.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> Some pics of the Kimberly's :2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> Put this one up to show off the pattern/ colour they have :mf_dribble:.
> 
> image


 Incredible shots . . . the first one in particular . . . .breathtaking. . . . .THAT is WHY I can't resist. . .and at some point i will just have to have one.


----------



## Nigel_wales

cold blooded beast said:


> Incredible shots . . . the first one in particular . . . .breathtaking. . . . .THAT is WHY I can't resist. . .and at some point i will just have to have one.


Thanks fella! They are incredible animals, I can sit and watch them for ages! :no1:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Perhaps a touch more greenery than ordinarily provided for a freckled monitor,but considering how widespread their distribution is in the wild . . .I'm pretty certain some of them must inhabit areas of lush growth . . . anyone able to confirm?
Overall view








Basking spot/Hot end and hide









Cool end with plenty of shade and split cork tube running from substrate level towards highest point in the viv








Hope some of you like it . . . it's admittedly a work in progress.
Cheers
Marcus


----------



## monitor mad

Nigel_wales said:


> Some pics of the Kimberly's :2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> Put this one up to show off the pattern/ colour they have :mf_dribble:.
> 
> image


 
Stunners matey:no1:


----------



## monitor mad

steve-mport-cumbria said:


> taken another look at the photos my mates are more red/brown than the 1ns above i will get him to send me a pic to my phone and i will upload he also says that the male and female sit either end of the viv away from each other and could he just use a bag of compost mixed with sand


 
Use BQ screened top-soil and any playsand mate :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

monitor mad said:


> Stunners matey:no1:


 
Thanks fella!




steve-mport-cumbria said:


> is that B&q screend top soil pal


Yes mate that's what I used to. :2thumb:


----------



## benjaybo

Nigel_wales said:


> Sounds good 2 me :2thumb:. Get some pics up of the monitor!


:2thumb::2thumb: 
will be getting him tomoz so will be putting up some piccy's tomoz night :2thumb:
will be popping some pics of my viv up in a few mins just gonna take a few pics, its not finished but only needs a few touch ups so can do that in a few months when he has fully settled in cos will take him out and place him in a heated holding box so i can get it done, just dont wanna take him out for a few weeks gonna let him settle in abit. hope he likes it :lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

benjaybo said:


> :2thumb::2thumb:
> will be getting him tomoz so will be putting up some piccy's tomoz night :2thumb:
> will be popping some pics of my viv up in a few mins just gonna take a few pics, its not finished but only needs a few touch ups so can do that in a few months when he has fully settled in cos will take him out and place him in a heated holding box so i can get it done, just dont wanna take him out for a few weeks gonna let him settle in abit. hope he likes it :lol2:


You'll never see him in there :no1: . He's really going to relish being in there so much to explore and keep the lil guy busy!


----------



## benjaybo

Nigel_wales said:


> You'll never see him in there :no1: . He's really going to relish being in there so much to explore and keep the lil guy busy!



haha cheers , i hope so mate have added a load of plants and some fakes for abit more shelter so he should like it abit more: victory:


----------



## benjaybo

with the added fake plants :2thumb:








: victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

benjaybo said:


> with the added fake plants :2thumb:
> image
> : victory:


Impressive mate, where did you get the fake plants from? Do you know anywhere cheaper than rep shops?


----------



## Barlow

benjaybo said:


> with the added fake plants :2thumb:
> image
> : victory:


 Looking good mate but I'm still thinking it needs more hides for them to feel secure. I'll take a few pics of my timor species viv and upload them. Should take me about 15 mins.


----------



## benjaybo

Nigel_wales said:


> Impressive mate, where did you get the fake plants from? Do you know anywhere cheaper than rep shops?


i've gotten mine over a few yaers but there is usually loads of random selections of fake plants on ebay mate : victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

benjaybo said:


> i've gotten mine over a few yaers but there is usually loads of random selections of fake plants on ebay mate : victory:


 
I'll have to take a look, rep shop prices are insane tbh. 

On a plus note this San Miguel is going down like water :2thumb: but in the morning I've got to get a frikkin Gecko for the Mrs as she hates the monitors because they are "nasty" and misses the beardies! :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## aidanbeckey

dunelm mill is great for fake plants never thought of ebay. just found my ackie laying more eggs. still a couple of weeks on the last clutch. never seen her laying b4 she's in a kinda trance i think.


----------



## benjaybo

Barlow said:


> Looking good mate but I'm still thinking it needs more hides for them to feel secure. I'll take a few pics of my timor species viv and upload them. Should take me about 15 mins.


kl cheers mate:2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

aidanbeckey said:


> dunelm mill is great for fake plants never thought of ebay. just found my ackie laying more eggs. still a couple of weeks on the last clutch. never seen her laying b4 she's in a kinda trance i think.


Must lay eggs.... must lay eggs.... :lol2:

I know what you mean though buddy, my female kimbo was on 1, she kept constantly digging for 2 1/2 days.


----------



## benjaybo

Nigel_wales said:


> I'll have to take a look, rep shop prices are insane tbh.
> 
> On a plus note this San Miguel is going down like water :2thumb: but in the morning I've got to get a frikkin Gecko for the Mrs as she hates the monitors because they are "nasty" and misses the beardies! :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


haha i've never had it before heard its the bees knees :2thumb:
aaahhh! well i prefer the term "hey buddy you got any foooooood! no well im outta here!":lol2:
what type of gecko you picking up : victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

benjaybo said:


> haha i've never had it before heard its the bees knees :2thumb:
> aaahhh! well i prefer the term "hey buddy you got any foooooood! no well im outta here!":lol2:
> what type of gecko you picking up : victory:


 
It's one of my fav's. Don't know yet whatever she likes, probaly a crestie or something, keep her sweet and I can get some more monitors :flrt:


----------



## Barlow

Here's the auffenbergi (timor complex) viv pictures.

















































As you can see it's full of holoows?hiding places. Some of the large cork tubes are 2 foot tall and full of leaflitter and humus. They love to burrow in these and they will hopefully provide a nesting site. The substrate is 6 inch of soil/sand with 12" of leaf litter on top.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Here's the auffenbergi (timor complex) viv pictures.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> As you can see it's full of holoows?hiding places. Some of the large cork tubes are 2 foot tall and full of leaflitter and humus. They love to burrow in these and they will hopefully provide a nesting site. The substrate is 6 inch of soil/sand with 12" of leaf litter on top.


Looking good, do you make your own vivs then as you always have a nice depth of substrate at the bottom.


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Looking good, do you make your own vivs then as you always have a nice depth of substrate at the bottom.


Yes mate. Make all my own monitor vivs to accommodate the deep substrates. I'll be making new ones in around 6 months as these are made from melamine and the high humidity has started to seep in and expand the chip board despite over the top silicone sealing. I'll be using plywood next coated with a 2 part epoxy resin. I did an experiment with it making a tray out of ply and the resin coating and I had 4 inches of water in the tray for 6 weeks and no water got to the wood so it should be awesome for the monitor cages!


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Yes mate. Make all my own monitor vivs to accommodate the deep substrates. I'll be making new ones in around 6 months as these are made from melamine and the high humidity has started to seep in and expand the chip board despite over the top silicone sealing. I'll be using plywood next coated with a 2 part epoxy resin. I did an experiment with it making a tray out of ply and the resin coating and I had 4 inches of water in the tray for 6 weeks and no water got to the wood so it should be awesome for the monitor cages!


 
Fair play, something for me to think about as my next project : victory:. Right I'm seeing double now, gonna watch some TV and sink a couple more beers. Night all!


----------



## kitschyduck

Ahhhh I'm so excited now about getting mine from Doncaster!!! It took me a year to settle on what lizard I wanted and now I'm very, very sure I want ackies  Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## iangreentree

kitschyduck said:


> Ahhhh I'm so excited now about getting mine from Doncaster!!! It took me a year to settle on what lizard I wanted and now I'm very, very sure I want ackies  Thanks for your help guys!


I'm after a male ackies what sort of money do u guys think they will be at Doncaster I'm after one about a year to 18 months old !


----------



## iDomino

Nigel_wales said:


> I'll have to take a look, rep shop prices are insane tbh.
> 
> On a plus note this San Miguel is going down like water :2thumb: but in the morning I've got to get a frikkin Gecko for the Mrs as she hates the monitors because they are "nasty" and misses the beardies! :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


cheap plants dunem mill or what ever its alled


----------



## benjaybo

Barlow said:


> Here's the auffenbergi (timor complex) viv pictures.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> As you can see it's full of holoows?hiding places. Some of the large cork tubes are 2 foot tall and full of leaflitter and humus. They love to burrow in these and they will hopefully provide a nesting site. The substrate is 6 inch of soil/sand with 12" of leaf litter on top.


awesome mate nice viv soz didnt reply lastnight fell asleep :lol2:: victory:
i have around a ft of sand/soil with some cypress terrain mixed in i'll see if i can find some good hollow cork bark logs : victory:


----------



## Barlow

benjaybo said:


> awesome mate nice viv soz didnt reply lastnight fell asleep :lol2:: victory:
> i have around a ft of sand/soil with some cypress terrain mixed in i'll see if i can find some good hollow cork bark logs : victory:


Cheers mate. I'd go to your local woods and collect some leaf litter. I've found mine didn't burrow in sand/soil but absolutely loved leaf litter. I think it looks good too.


----------



## Barlow

kitschyduck said:


> Ahhhh I'm so excited now about getting mine from Doncaster!!! It took me a year to settle on what lizard I wanted and now I'm very, very sure I want ackies  Thanks for your help guys!


Good choice you won't regret it. They are so entertaining. Post some pics on here when you get them.


----------



## Nigel_wales

kitschyduck said:


> Ahhhh I'm so excited now about getting mine from Doncaster!!! It took me a year to settle on what lizard I wanted and now I'm very, very sure I want ackies  Thanks for your help guys!


I'm picking my Ackies from Doncaster as well : victory:.



iangreentree said:


> I'm after a male ackies what sort of money do u guys think they will be at Doncaster I'm after one about a year to 18 months old !


It'll vary if you go privately and it'll be expensive from a shop, look back on the classifieds on here to give yourself a good idea.



iDomino said:


> cheap plants dunem mill or what ever its alled


I've looked in there but they are all plastics pink flowers and stuff like that. :devil:


----------



## iDomino

Nigel_wales said:


> I'm picking my Ackies from Doncaster as well : victory:.
> 
> 
> 
> It'll vary if you go privately and it'll be expensive from a shop, look back on the classifieds on here to give yourself a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> I've looked in there but they are all plastics pink flowers and stuff like that. :devil:


tbf surrey pet supplies fake plants are pretty cheep


----------



## Chris18

Sorry about the lack of posting recently 
apology pictures even though they're naff! viv lighting seems to mess my camera up :bash:


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> Sorry about the lack of posting recently
> apology pictures even though they're naff! viv lighting seems to mess my camera up :bash:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Cracking pics mate. She sure is a stunner!

Glad to see you back on here! Nigel got glauerti eggs!!!


----------



## Chris18

Barlow said:


> Cracking pics mate. She sure is a stunner!
> 
> Glad to see you back on here! Nigel got glauerti eggs!!!


thanks! good to be back, finally got the time, got to go lizard hunting now as one of my cresties has escaped :whip:

I've been PMing him this morning, well chuffed for him! hope they're fertile :2thumb:
Your ackie eggs still going strong? how long left!?


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> thanks! good to be back, finally got the time, got to go lizard hunting now as one of my cresties has escaped :whip:
> 
> I've been PMing him this morning, well chuffed for him! hope they're fertile :2thumb:
> Your ackie eggs still going strong? how long left!?


Yeah they are still going good. First clutch will have been incubating 100 days on 4th July, so anytime from then I'm expecting them. I've been converting an old 36" fishtank for the hatchling setup today. Lined the insides with cork tiles, made a tight fitting lid and stained it. Just added the first coat of yacht varnish.


----------



## Chris18

Barlow said:


> Yeah they are still going good. First clutch will have been incubating 100 days on 4th July, so anytime from then I'm expecting them. I've been converting an old 36" fishtank for the hatchling setup today. Lined the insides with cork tiles, made a tight fitting lid and stained it. Just added the first coat of yacht varnish.


Well found the cresties in the normal escapee place, curled in a ball behind a nice warm ackie viv :lol2: luckily didnt take too long!
oooo not long left then, bet you're bursting to find one hatching or out of the egg! is it your first ever time incubating eggs?
glad you've got the tank sorted, 3 foot take will do them nicely, they must be tiny as hatchlings as my 4 month old was pretty teeny! how many you expecting, bet you're looking forward to a huge drain on your roach colony :lol2:


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> Well found the cresties in the normal escapee place, curled in a ball behind a nice warm ackie viv :lol2: luckily didnt take too long!
> oooo not long left then, bet you're bursting to find one hatching or out of the egg! is it your first ever time incubating eggs?
> glad you've got the tank sorted, 3 foot take will do them nicely, they must be tiny as hatchlings as my 4 month old was pretty teeny! how many you expecting, bet you're looking forward to a huge drain on your roach colony :lol2:


My first monitor eggs but I've incubated and hatched loads of water dragon eggs before. I've got 19 eggs at the moment. First clutch is 12, second is 7 (was actually 12 but 5 were infertile). She's about ready to drop another soon too. 

I can't wait to see some baby monitors. I'm really excited about that. I just want some eggs from my auffenbergi now too, but I'm still not 100% sure they are a pair and they are still a good 10-12 months off reproducing at a guess. 

On a side note, I've been offered an adult pair of ackies in swap for a couple of hatchlings and the male is around the same age as your female. If I do accept the swap( I'm awaiting pics) I'll be adding the female to my 1:1 and you are welcome to the male. I'll let you have him on the cheap, plus knowing how skint you are you can pay over a few months if you like. It'd be a shame for you not to pair yours up.


----------



## Chris18

Barlow said:


> My first monitor eggs but I've incubated and hatched loads of water dragon eggs before. I've got 19 eggs at the moment. First clutch is 12, second is 7 (was actually 12 but 5 were infertile). She's about ready to drop another soon too.
> 
> I can't wait to see some baby monitors. I'm really excited about that. I just want some eggs from my auffenbergi now too, but I'm still not 100% sure they are a pair and they are still a good 10-12 months off reproducing at a guess.
> 
> On a side note, I've been offered an adult pair of ackies in swap for a couple of hatchlings and the male is around the same age as your female. If I do accept the swap( I'm awaiting pics) I'll be adding the female to my 1:1 and you are welcome to the male. I'll let you have him on the cheap, plus knowing how skint you are you can pay over a few months if you like. It'd be a shame for you not to pair yours up.


wow they certainly do reproduce fast don't they :lol2: no wonder reptiles are so successful! they'll be your first monitor babies but you will be anything but short of them :lol2:
it must be so exciting but at the same time very frustrating, 100 days incubation is a long time to wait for something :lol2:
10-12 months :gasp: i was under the impression most reptiles mature at about a year or so and will breed quite young if given the opportunity?
How old are yours now then? and the viv you posted pictures of earlier was awesome, no wonder you never see them though :lol2:

The same guy PMed me this morning, was gutted to turn him down as i don't have the money :bash: but that would be totally amazing mate, i'm hoping to get agency work during the summer as i did this last summer which gave me the money for my first ackie so i'm hoping i'll have money for a male anyway but will certainly take the male off your hands if you don't want it :2thumb:
If not paying in installments would be great, thanks so much for the offer it means a lot!
as a last resort i'm hoping to breed cresties so will use any money i make to put into my collection aka a new ackie :2thumb:
Let me know when you want to sell, if you want to and tell me a price and i'll let you know if it's possible :2thumb:
Again, really appreciate the offer


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> wow they certainly do reproduce fast don't they :lol2: no wonder reptiles are so successful! they'll be your first monitor babies but you will be anything but short of them :lol2:
> it must be so exciting but at the same time very frustrating, 100 days incubation is a long time to wait for something :lol2:
> 10-12 months :gasp: i was under the impression most reptiles mature at about a year or so and will breed quite young if given the opportunity?
> How old are yours now then? and the viv you posted pictures of earlier was awesome, no wonder you never see them though :lol2:
> 
> The same guy PMed me this morning, was gutted to turn him down as i don't have the money :bash: but that would be totally amazing mate, i'm hoping to get agency work during the summer as i did this last summer which gave me the money for my first ackie so i'm hoping i'll have money for a male anyway but will certainly take the male off your hands if you don't want it :2thumb:
> If not paying in installments would be great, thanks so much for the offer it means a lot!
> as a last resort i'm hoping to breed cresties so will use any money i make to put into my collection aka a new ackie :2thumb:
> Let me know when you want to sell, if you want to and tell me a price and i'll let you know if it's possible :2thumb:
> Again, really appreciate the offer


I'm led to beleive that timor type monitors reproduce at about three years old. They certainly are slow growing compared to ackies so it figures that they reproduce a lot later.

I'm not sure if I wanna do the swap yet but if I do then the male's yours. We can work out a plan around you as I'm not in a rush for any cash. Don't get your hopes up too much, it may turn out to be a waste of my time but we shall see.


----------



## Chris18

Barlow said:


> I'm led to beleive that timor type monitors reproduce at about three years old. They certainly are slow growing compared to ackies so it figures that they reproduce a lot later.
> 
> I'm not sure if I wanna do the swap yet but if I do then the male's yours. We can work out a plan around you as I'm not in a rush for any cash. Don't get your hopes up too much, it may turn out to be a waste of my time but we shall see.


wow that certainly is a lot slower than ackies, learn something new everyday but that's what this forum is all about :2thumb:

aye, no pressure, it's a bit strange that someone wants to trade some ready to breed adults for some babies, but hey some peoples minds work strange :lol2:
you'll have to just wait and see, hope it works out for you :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Freckles made his first appearance this afternoon,since I disturbed the viv arranging the foliage yesterday
























Thinking of trying the murderous little fella on a pinkie in the next week or so. . .just to spoil him a bit :flrt:


----------



## Chris18

cold blooded beast said:


> Freckles made his first appearance this afternoon,since I disturbed the viv arranging the foliage yesterday
> image
> imageimageimage
> image
> Thinking of trying the murderous little fella on a pinkie in the next week or so. . .just to spoil him a bit :flrt:


Wow, very unique patterning, what species/subspecies is it?


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> Wow, very unique patterning, what species/subspecies is it?


Varanus tristis orientalis.

And what a stunner too.


----------



## Chris18

Barlow said:


> Varanus tristis orientalis.
> 
> And what a stunner too.


Ta, it's got a very pretty face too, stunner indeed :mf_dribble:


----------



## Rapoz

*Premature hatchlings!*

Hi, I have got a clutch of V.acanthurus that were not due to hatch for another 30 days. I opened the incubator a few days back and there was a hatchling out running about?! 

The next day another appeared and then a couple of days later another. There has been nothing now for a couple of days with 3 eggs left (clutch of 6). 

I had a problem with the incubator and had to swap tanks for a couple of days, but surely that would not cause them to come out early. One of them is really weak and will die soon i am sure. 

Another one seems strong enough and another one inbetween, but both of them are hiding away a lot and one has even dug itself into the eco earth and is sleeping there. 

I have the tank nice and warm. 

Is this shy/hiding behaviour normal for the first days after hatching or for some odd reason have these animals hatched prematurely and if so why on earth would this happen. The temp they were at should indicate about 90 - 95 days. 

The first hatchling seemed strong when i picked him up and made a running jump for the side of the incubator. Now he seems to hide a lot and is not basking at all. 

I was thinking about cutting the other eggs, but don't want to as they may genuinely need to go longer.

Confused and need advice.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Sorry about the lack of posting recently
> apology pictures even though they're naff! viv lighting seems to mess my camera up :bash:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
Nice mate :2thumb:



Chris18 said:


> thanks! good to be back, finally got the time, got to go lizard hunting now as one of my cresties has escaped :whip:
> 
> I've been PMing him this morning, well chuffed for him! hope they're fertile :2thumb:
> Your ackie eggs still going strong? how long left!?


My Mrs wants a crestie, we've been to 2 rep shops today for a look but I may wait for Doncaster and see whats there. I hope the eggs are fertile too, I'd be happy to hatch 1! I haven't disturbed them yet and will check them when I air them at the 1 week mark.



Barlow said:


> My first monitor eggs but I've incubated and hatched loads of water dragon eggs before. I've got 19 eggs at the moment. First clutch is 12, second is 7 (was actually 12 but 5 were infertile). She's about ready to drop another soon too.
> 
> I can't wait to see some baby monitors. I'm really excited about that. I just want some eggs from my auffenbergi now too, but I'm still not 100% sure they are a pair and they are still a good 10-12 months off reproducing at a guess.
> 
> On a side note, I've been offered an adult pair of ackies in swap for a couple of hatchlings and the male is around the same age as your female. If I do accept the swap( I'm awaiting pics) I'll be adding the female to my 1:1 and you are welcome to the male. I'll let you have him on the cheap, plus knowing how skint you are you can pay over a few months if you like. It'd be a shame for you not to pair yours up.


 
Why don't you buy one of those IP cameras mate so you can watch them during the day etc as I know they are shy. I bought one and you can access it anywhere in the world via a web browser, you can also pan and tilt it remotely too. It has nightvision also lol.



Barlow said:


> Varanus tristis orientalis.
> 
> And what a stunner too.


These are on my wish list!!!!


----------



## cold blooded beast

Chris18 said:


> Wow, very unique patterning, what species/subspecies is it?





Barlow said:


> Varanus tristis orientalis.
> 
> And what a stunner too.





Chris18 said:


> Ta, it's got a very pretty face too, stunner indeed :mf_dribble:





Nigel_wales said:


> Nice mate :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are on my wish list!!!!


Glad you all seem to like. . .I also think he's a nice one. . .definite split personality though. . .one moment he'll murder a bug right in front of you. . .the next he'll curl up and rest his chin on his tail. . .butter wouldn't melt. . .lol. . .yeah!. . .right!!
Marcus


----------



## Nigel_wales

Sorry guys more pics lol. Got a new camera and for the first time im trying to crack manual mode :devil:.










Me and the tamest of my Kimberly's.










One of my other males.










Going for a wander.










This is the fake rock build officially finished. I have applied sand/ watered down PVA to give it a more natural look. Some closeups to follow.


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Sorry guys more pics lol. Got a new camera and for the first time im trying to crack manual mode :devil:.
> 
> image
> 
> Me and the tamest of my Kimberly's.
> 
> image
> 
> One of my other males.
> 
> image
> 
> Going for a wander.
> 
> image
> 
> This is the fake rock build officially finished. I have applied sand/ watered down PVA to give it a more natural look. Some closeups to follow.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


They're super long :gasp: especially those tails!
They're growing on me slowly, something attractive about their sleek look :whistling2:
The background is awesome, fancy making me one  just kidding :lol2:
Get a picture of someone using it as soon as you can :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> They're super long :gasp: especially those tails!
> They're growing on me slowly, something attractive about their sleek look :whistling2:
> The background is awesome, fancy making me one  just kidding :lol2:
> Get a picture of someone using it as soon as you can :2thumb:


Thanks mate, yea they are really long:lol2:. He's the only 1 out of the ones I have which will come out and just sit on my arm and then decides to go for a wander. The others are a bit nuts :2thumb:.

Mate the background was a lot easier than I thought to make and didnt really cost to much. I'm pretty good at DIY but my creativity skills are lacking big time but I still managed to pull something off half tidy. It's rock hard 2 so can see it lasting sometime to be fair, just wouldnt like to move it :no1:.

I will be moving the males in there next Wednesday giving it time to harden and for the fumes to die down.


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Thanks mate, yea they are really long:lol2:. He's the only 1 out of the ones I have which will come out and just sit on my arm and then decides to go for a wander. The others are a bit nuts :2thumb:.
> 
> Mate the background was a lot easier than I thought to make and didnt really cost to much. I'm pretty good at DIY but my creativity skills are lacking big time but I still managed to pull something off half tidy. It's rock hard 2 so can see it lasting sometime to be fair, just wouldnt like to move it :no1:.
> 
> I will be moving the males in there next Wednesday giving it time to harden and for the fumes to die down.


My ackie will sit still for a maximum of a minute then will need to leave to explore! They're most inquisitive than tame imo

I'd love to make a background, i just don't have the money to mess around with something that could go horrendously wrong :lol2:
If I get money spare i will definitely give it a go, was thinking of having the base as polystrene then moulding chicken wire and sticking it into the poly for ledges then papier mache over the chicken wire and use grout or some people use cement to go over it
Did it cost you much in the way of money? (don't have to say exact price lol)
I know they cost quite a bit time wise and i'll have plenty of that in the summer


----------



## cold blooded beast

Chris18 said:


> They're super long :gasp: especially those tails!
> something attractive about their sleek look :whistling2:


. . . Yeah. . .it's a matter of a stunning tail:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:. . . .with a beautiful monitor on the other end. . . .I'm guessing with the ability to go from elegance to assasin in the blink of an eye. . . .am I right?. . .


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> My ackie will sit still for a maximum of a minute then will need to leave to explore! They're most inquisitive than tame imo
> 
> I'd love to make a background, i just don't have the money to mess around with something that could go horrendously wrong :lol2:
> If I get money spare i will definitely give it a go, was thinking of having the base as polystrene then moulding chicken wire and sticking it into the poly for ledges then papier mache over the chicken wire and use grout or some people use cement to go over it
> Did it cost you much in the way of money? (don't have to say exact price lol)
> I know they cost quite a bit time wise and i'll have plenty of that in the summer


40 - 50 quid tops maybe less as I didnt really keep track of it and you'll need less materials for a smaller viv. I didn't use cement just grout (2 different colours mixed to get the rocky colour), I wouldnt bother with chicken wire just glue and polystyrene and a knife is all you need to start. 



cold blooded beast said:


> . . . Yeah. . .it's a matter of a stunning tail:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:. . . .with a beautiful monitor on the other end. . . .I'm guessing with the ability to go from elegance to assasin in the blink of an eye. . . .am I right?. . .


Spot on :lol2:


----------



## chandelierman

Nigel_wales said:


> Thanks mate, yea they are really long:lol2:. He's the only 1 out of the ones I have which will come out and just sit on my arm and then decides to go for a wander. The others are a bit nuts :2thumb:.
> 
> Mate the background was a lot easier than I thought to make and didnt really cost to much. I'm pretty good at DIY but my creativity skills are lacking big time but I still managed to pull something off half tidy. It's rock hard 2 so can see it lasting sometime to be fair, just wouldnt like to move it :no1:.
> 
> I will be moving the males in there next Wednesday giving it time to harden and for the fumes to die down.


 
That must be my old male then :no1: i used to handle him everyday,he was so lazy,i had to wake him up in the mornings and put him on his basking spot,i used to come home at lunch time from work and more often than not i would hand feed him,in the evenings i would get him out and let him have a wander around.


----------



## Tony31

Rapoz said:


> Hi, I have got a clutch of V.acanthurus that were not due to hatch for another 30 days. I opened the incubator a few days back and there was a hatchling out running about?!
> 
> The next day another appeared and then a couple of days later another. There has been nothing now for a couple of days with 3 eggs left (clutch of 6).
> 
> I had a problem with the incubator and had to swap tanks for a couple of days, but surely that would not cause them to come out early. One of them is really weak and will die soon i am sure.
> 
> Another one seems strong enough and another one inbetween, but both of them are hiding away a lot and one has even dug itself into the eco earth and is sleeping there.
> 
> I have the tank nice and warm.
> 
> Is this shy/hiding behaviour normal for the first days after hatching or for some odd reason have these animals hatched prematurely and if so why on earth would this happen. The temp they were at should indicate about 90 - 95 days.
> 
> The first hatchling seemed strong when i picked him up and made a running jump for the side of the incubator. Now he seems to hide a lot and is not basking at all.
> 
> I was thinking about cutting the other eggs, but don't want to as they may genuinely need to go longer.
> 
> Confused and need advice.


I cant stress strongly enough, dont cut them. My eggs went well over the 100 days and took just over the week between the first egg hatching and the last. I made the mistake of cutting an egg that i thought had no chance only to find a perfectly healthy baby inside. I was lucky enough to get away with it and the baby is fine, it just shows you never know. They will be shy and hide for quite a while. Mine are only out in the mornings or when they are hunting/eating. Give them time and treat them the same as the adults with a slightly lower basking temp and keep your eye on them it is all you can really do.


----------



## benjaybo

Barlow said:


> Cheers mate. I'd go to your local woods and collect some leaf litter. I've found mine didn't burrow in sand/soil but absolutely loved leaf litter. I think it looks good too.


awesome mate will do :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

chandelierman said:


> That must be my old male then :no1: i used to handle him everyday,he was so lazy,i had to wake him up in the mornings and put him on his basking spot,i used to come home at lunch time from work and more often than not i would hand feed him,in the evenings i would get him out and let him have a wander around.


It is :2thumb:. He's not so lazy anymore though he's always up and about within a hour of lights coming on and doesn't stop until the afternoon where he chills out and recovers from his morning adventure/ hunt. He always retires to the top of the fake rock and sits there looking down on everything : victory:.


----------



## chandelierman

Nigel_wales said:


> It is :2thumb:. He's not so lazy anymore though he's always up and about within a hour of lights coming on and doesn't stop until the afternoon where he chills out and recovers from his morning adventure/ hunt. He always retires to the top of the fake rock and sits there looking down on everything : victory:.


Nice to see/hear that he is doing ok : victory: he was a randy bugger so he spent most of the time on his own which is why i always let him come out for a run around,if i was in the same room as him he would be straight at the glass wanting to come out.My other 2 were a lot different to him.None of my 3 slept low down,they would either sleep on top of the ledge or they also liked sleeping on top of the UV reflector,most mornings i'd see 1 or 2 tails dangling down.
I only sold them as i live out in the country and we have overhead power cables and we get a power cut at least once a month,,,not so bad when its the summer time but during the winter it was freezing,,,i might get some more as soon as i have sorted out a generator with ATS fitted so that it comes on automaticaly when the power goes off.


----------



## Nigel_wales

chandelierman said:


> Nice to see/hear that he is doing ok : victory: he was a randy bugger so he spent most of the time on his own which is why i always let him come out for a run around,if i was in the same room as him he would be straight at the glass wanting to come out.My other 2 were a lot different to him.None of my 3 slept low down,they would either sleep on top of the ledge or they also liked sleeping on top of the UV reflector,most mornings i'd see 1 or 2 tails dangling down.
> I only sold them as i live out in the country and we have overhead power cables and we get a power cut at least once a month,,,not so bad when its the summer time but during the winter it was freezing,,,i might get some more as soon as i have sorted out a generator with ATS fitted so that it comes on automaticaly when the power goes off.


 
He's back on his own now, keeps trying it on with the other 2 males :lol2:. The other 2 get on fine tho :2thumb:.

Hopefully you'll get some again : victory:


----------



## Barlow

How are the eggs looking Nigel. They still dented?


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> How are the eggs looking Nigel. They still dented?


 
Not looking promising if I'm honest. I believe the male she was housed with isn't up to the job. They had them for 18 months and said he didn't once show any interest in her, they were kept in a big display viv right by the counter so I'm sure they would have seen something in that amount of time.

I'm not sure when to put her back in with another male yet she's doing extremely well atm, eating well and putting the weight back on nicely. The other female has taken another turn and isn't looking very good. It's going to be a vet trip next week I think to try and save her she's extremely weak and I'm really worried about her.


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Not looking promising if I'm honest. I believe the male she was housed with isn't up to the job. They had them for 18 months and said he didn't once show any interest in her, they were kept in a big display viv right by the counter so I'm sure they would have seen something in that amount of time.
> 
> I'm not sure when to put her back in with another male yet she's doing extremely well atm, eating well and putting the weight back on nicely. The other female has taken another turn and isn't looking very good. It's going to be a vet trip next week I think to try and save her she's extremely weak and I'm really worried about her.


Sad news about the other female (Deans?). Is she not eating much? 

That's strange about the other male. I find it hard to beleive that he's never tried copulation. I'd try her with another male. It's up to you when to introduce them. If she's doing well then why not try now? You can always split again if it all goes belly up.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Sad news about the other female (Deans?). Is she not eating much?
> 
> That's strange about the other male. I find it hard to beleive that he's never tried copulation. I'd try her with another male. It's up to you when to introduce them. If she's doing well then why not try now? You can always split again if it all goes belly up.


It is mate, this time last week she was chasing locust etc and the last 2 days or so she's just deteriated. It's not that she wont eat it's just that shes to weak to eat. Not sure what could be the issue maybe shes reabsorbing eggs as she was looking very big in size at 1 point but now half of that size and the weight has dropped off fast.

She's not very mobile either seems to lose balance easily etc. At the moment shes just lying there in the retes stack 1 tier under the top so atleast shes gettin heat. She does move around now and again but I will be taking her to the vets next week.


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> It is mate, this time last week she was chasing locust etc and the last 2 days or so she's just deteriated. It's not that she wont eat it's just that shes to weak to eat. Not sure what could be the issue maybe shes reabsorbing eggs as she was looking very big in size at 1 point but now half of that size and the weight has dropped off fast.
> 
> She's not very mobile either seems to lose balance easily etc. At the moment shes just lying there in the retes stack 1 tier under the top so atleast shes gettin heat. She does move around now and again but I will be taking her to the vets next week.


What's the humidity like in the vivs?


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> It is mate, this time last week she was chasing locust etc and the last 2 days or so she's just deteriated. It's not that she wont eat it's just that shes to weak to eat. Not sure what could be the issue maybe shes reabsorbing eggs as she was looking very big in size at 1 point but now half of that size and the weight has dropped off fast.
> 
> She's not very mobile either seems to lose balance easily etc. At the moment shes just lying there in the retes stack 1 tier under the top so atleast shes gettin heat. She does move around now and again but I will be taking her to the vets next week.


That's a real shame as I know you're super excited about owning these and the prospect of breeding but it isn't going too well 
I'd be a shame if you cant get the female back up and going again as losing an animal that rare would be a real shame!
Good luck to you, hope everything works out again


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> What's the humidity like in the vivs?


50%



Chris18 said:


> That's a real shame as I know you're super excited about owning these and the prospect of breeding but it isn't going too well
> I'd be a shame if you cant get the female back up and going again as losing an animal that rare would be a real shame!
> Good luck to you, hope everything works out again


We'll see mate I won't give up I am going to breed them successfully it's just a matter of time and paitence and getting the right animals together!


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> 50%
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see mate I won't give up I am going to breed them successfully it's just a matter of time and paitence and getting the right animals together!


Try upping the humidity by closing off the vents and regular spraying. I just searched through some old posts on varanus.nl and a guy called Krusty who is super successfull at breeding glauerti in the U.S says they can become dormant if face with too low temps or low humidity. He reccommends 80-90% humidity.


----------



## barbara herald

can sum 1 please id these


----------



## Chris18

barbara herald said:


> image
> 
> can sum 1 please id these


what do you mean ID?
Species or sex?
I'd say yellow ackies as the species, picture is too small and unclear for sexing


----------



## MaMExotics

ok well read though the last 10 pages or so and im 75% sure i want a dwarf monitor what would u recommend as a 2nd lizard and a 1st monitor?


----------



## Barlow

MaMExotics said:


> ok well read though the last 10 pages or so and im 75% sure i want a dwarf monitor what would u recommend as a 2nd lizard and a 1st monitor?


Ackie, ackie, ackie!


----------



## cold blooded beast

doubt many people would argue ....plus with so many experienced keepers on here(I don't include myself among them yet),advice is easy to find


----------



## MaMExotics

Barlow said:


> Ackie, ackie, ackie!





cold blooded beast said:


> doubt many people would argue ....plus with so many experienced keepers on here(I don't include myself among them yet),advice is easy to find


ok ty yes i really like ackies what substrate would u need and how lomng could a baby live in a exotera 3foot and at what age would i need to upgrade it ta?


----------



## Barlow

MaMExotics said:


> ok ty yes i really like ackies what substrate would u need and how lomng could a baby live in a exotera 3foot and at what age would i need to upgrade it ta?


Do you mean an Exo terra with the screen top?


----------



## Chris18

Barlow said:


> Do you mean an Exo terra with the screen top?


probably either 90x45x45 or 90x45x60(h)
Would of thought the mesh would melt at over 130 degrees though!


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> probably either 90x45x45 or 90x45x60(h)
> Would of thought the mesh would melt at over 130 degrees though!


But does that mean it has a screen top? I'm not that UTD with commercial enclosures as I've always built my own.

Chris, send me an email saying hi and I'll forward those pics to you. For some reason my account won't let me add the space you put into your email adress.


----------



## MaMExotics

ok so i cant use an exoterra because that the mesh would melt?
i have my bearded dragon in it ryt now and the mesh is not melting what bulb do you need for an ackie?


----------



## Barlow

MaMExotics said:


> ok so i cant use an exoterra because that the mesh would melt?
> i have my bearded dragon in it ryt now and the mesh is not melting what bulb do you need for an ackie?


I doubt the mesh would melt, but screen tops are bad for monitors as they let out all the humidity. Far better to make a lid for the top of it.


----------



## MaMExotics

Barlow said:


> I doubt the mesh would melt, but screen tops are bad for monitors as they let out all the humidity. Far better to make a lid for the top of it.


i just messerd the temp of the mesh on my Bearded dargon cage it is at arond 110-120 and no sighs of melting could you recomend a viv links would help plz


----------



## Chris18

Barlow said:


> But does that mean it has a screen top? I'm not that UTD with commercial enclosures as I've always built my own.
> 
> Chris, send me an email saying hi and I'll forward those pics to you. For some reason my account won't let me add the space you put into your email adress.


Sorry there is an _ not a space :lol2: stupid link underlined so you can't see it :2thumb:




MaMExotics said:


> i just messerd the temp of the mesh on my Bearded dargon cage it is at arond 110-120 and no sighs of melting could you recomend a viv links would help plz


I would just got with a viv exotic if they do a 4x2x2 or you can get custom built and have a 4x2x3 high and make sure the front has a barrier a foot high for a substrate a foot deep


----------



## iDomino

picking my ackies up on the 2nd of july =]
and accompanying nigel to pick his up at donny
then ill be jelous of him all day >.>
lol


----------



## Barlow

iDomino said:


> picking my ackies up on the 2nd of july =]
> and accompanying nigel to pick his up at donny
> then ill be jelous of him all day >.>
> lol


I'll see you there. We're all meeting for a drink I think.


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> Sorry there is an _ not a space :lol2: stupid link underlined so you can't see it :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would just got with a viv exotic if they do a 4x2x2 or you can get custom built and have a 4x2x3 high and make sure the front has a barrier a foot high for a substrate a foot deep


Send us an email anyhow. I'm in a lazy mood.:blush:


----------



## Chris18

Barlow said:


> Send us an email anyhow. I'm in a lazy mood.:blush:


i need your email then :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## MaMExotics

Chris18 said:


> I would just got with a viv exotic if they do a 4x2x2 or you can get custom built and have a 4x2x3 high and make sure the front has a barrier a foot high for a substrate a foot deep


they do a 55in long


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> i need your email then :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 I sent it you in a PM


----------



## Chris18

MaMExotics said:


> they do a 55in long


That's be great
is it 55x24x24?
You'll need the substrate as deep as you can get it so the higher you can go the better as if you have a foot of substrate then that only gives you a foot of air space which isn't much
unless you have it quite deep all over, say 8 inches and then in a couple of corners or to the back build it up to 12 inches.
It isn't completely necessary that you have a foot of substrate, i haven't but that's because the viv that came with her doesn't have a barrier at the front to stop substrate falling out but i've built it as high as it can go really
I really need a new viv really


----------



## MaMExotics

Chris18 said:


> That's be great
> is it 55x24x24?
> You'll need the substrate as deep as you can get it so the higher you can go the better as if you have a foot of substrate then that only gives you a foot of air space which isn't much
> unless you have it quite deep all over, say 8 inches and then in a couple of corners or to the back build it up to 12 inches.
> It isn't completely necessary that you have a foot of substrate, i haven't but that's because the viv that came with her doesn't have a barrier at the front to stop substrate falling out but i've built it as high as it can go really
> I really need a new viv really


the thing is tho could i put a baby in the 55in straght away or would i need a baby cage or could i put it in the exoterra 3foot if i keep the humiddity up?


----------



## Chris18

MaMExotics said:


> the thing is tho could i put a baby in the 55in straght away or would i need a baby cage or could i put it in the exoterra 3foot if i keep the humiddity up?


If you plexiglassed the mesh up then probably for a while, they grow quite quick
from what i know mine was straight in a 4x2x2 when it was tiny, found food better than fine, their feeding response is savage, they don't miss a thing!


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> That's be great
> is it 55x24x24?
> You'll need the substrate as deep as you can get it so the higher you can go the better as if you have a foot of substrate then that only gives you a foot of air space which isn't much
> unless you have it quite deep all over, say 8 inches and then in a couple of corners or to the back build it up to 12 inches.
> It isn't completely necessary that you have a foot of substrate, i haven't but that's because the viv that came with her doesn't have a barrier at the front to stop substrate falling out but i've built it as high as it can go really
> I really need a new viv really


email sent. I'm starting to think 2 males. What do ya reckon?


----------



## MaMExotics

heres the viv Vivexotic EX55 Reptile Vivarium - Ellmau Beech | eBay UK


----------



## Chris18

MaMExotics said:


> heres the viv Vivexotic EX55 Reptile Vivarium - Ellmau Beech | eBay UK


Well it's just short of 24 inches wide and higher than 24 inches high, would say it's fine as it's an extra foot bigger than mine :2thumb:


----------



## MaMExotics

Chris18 said:


> Well it's just short of 24 inches wide and higher than 24 inches high, would say it's fine as it's an extra foot bigger than mine :2thumb:


ok ty could you tell me what substarte they need and what kind of decor do they need?


----------



## Nigel_wales

I'm thinking of moving my big male Kimberly on as this was my plan initially when getting the pair as the seller wouldnt seperate. Anyone interested? 

He's very big compared to my other males, eat a huge amount and tolerates being handled. The reason for the sale is that I already have 2 males and I'll use the funds to purchase a new female.


----------



## Chris18

MaMExotics said:


> ok ty could you tell me what substarte they need and what kind of decor do they need?


Most keepers give them a mix of sand and soil, people will normally give you a ratio but I would just buy both and mix them both till you feel it'll hold burrows well and then go from there :2thumb:

For decor, slate slabs, branches, cork tubes, bricks, rocks and tree stumps the usual!
Or could go with a fake background build if you want it to look really sick!


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> I'm thinking of moving my big male Kimberly on as this was my plan initially when getting the pair as the seller wouldnt seperate. Anyone interested?
> 
> He's very big compared to my other males, eat a huge amount and tolerates being handled. The reason for the sale is that I already have 2 males and I'll use the funds to purchase a new female.


How come the bigger male is going?
Wouldn't it be better to get rid of the smaller male?


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> I'm thinking of moving my big male Kimberly on as this was my plan initially when getting the pair as the seller wouldnt seperate. Anyone interested?
> 
> He's very big compared to my other males, eat a huge amount and tolerates being handled. The reason for the sale is that I already have 2 males and I'll use the funds to purchase a new female.


Did you see my post regarding humidity. 

I'd keep that male for now if I was you. Definately one you should breed from. I'd sell one of the others if you feel dead set on selling one. I really doubt he's infertile.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> How come the bigger male is going?
> Wouldn't it be better to get rid of the smaller male?


I can't make my mind up so going with the initial plan when I picked them up.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Did you see my post regarding humidity.
> 
> I'd keep that male for now if I was you. Definately one you should breed from. I'd sell one of the others if you feel dead set on selling one. I really doubt he's infertile.


I've upped it to 80% mate and we'll see how that goes.


----------



## MaMExotics

ok so i think im going with a ackie i will do my research and closer to the time buy a 55in and keep him in there if i think that is to big i would just section it off


----------



## Chris18

Barlow, I'd say 1.1 for some reason, i kept looking and looking but I can't decide, I don't have too much experience with sexing them so could always be wrong.


----------



## MaMExotics

any more pics??


----------



## MaMExotics

ok so i found this care sheet (i cut out the bits about breeding and eggs and that kinda stuff) but is there annything missing and is there any tips people can give me heres the care sheet 
*
Care and Breeding of V.acanthurus* 
*The Ridge Tailed Monitor, Varanus acanthurus*

The dwarf monitors are a great alternative to the large species of varanus. Their manageable size, appetite, and enclosure space are much easier for the average hobbyist to provide.

*Housing*

Baby ackies can be housed in any appropriately sized enclosure, as long as some key husbandry issues are addressed. Adults do best in an enclosure that facilitates a deep substrate, such as a stock trough or plastic tub. Young ackies raised together generally do very well in groups of up to 6, though excessive fighting will call for separation. Here are some things to keep in mind when setting up a cage for your new ackies. 

*Basking*

The key to keeping healthy monitors is giving them the ability to thermoregulate properly. Ackies are very active, so its important that they be able to replace nutrients and fat quickly. A background thermal gradient of 75F -90F, with a basking spot of 115F-125F will provide for this. A good way to accomplish this is the use of halogen flood lights, which create a much more focused hot spot, with a tighter gradient. Plywood or cork bark stacks should be placed under the basking spot, with gaps just big enough for the ackies to squeeze into. This emulates the rocks they use in the wild to thermoregulate while still being sheltered. I have personally seen ackies eat to the point where they could not swallow the last cricket, sit under the basking spot, defecate, and go right back to eating. If the basking temperature is optimal, this will all be put to growth instead of fat. If your ackie is getting fat, upping the basking temperature may be a better idea than cutting food intake. 

*Substrate*

Ackies are a burrowing species. It might help to think of them as ground squirrels of the monitor world. Most of their daily and seasonal activities revolve around burrows, so a substrate that facilitates this is key. Your best option is "natural" dirt sifted through 1/8 inch mesh. Dry creek beds are a great place to get sandy dirt with little clay or organic content. While a mixture of potting soil and play sand is workable, results are mixed at best, and it will need to be changed and remixed more often. Natural dirt has the added benefit of breaking down the ammonia and nitrates from the ackie's waste, whereas a sterilized mix will foul quickly from the lack of "good" bacteria. You are shooting for a sandy dirt that will hold a burrow and adequate moisture. The right consistency is something you could make a snowball with, or be able to dig a small tunnel with your finger that won't collapse. Adults will do best with a minimum depth of 1ft, less for juvies. 

*Humidity*

One of the biggest issues for juveniles is dehydration. While ackies are a desert species, most of their lives are spent in humid burrows. If you are using any sort of screen top,managing humidity loss will become a big problemvery quickly. The high basking temperature coupled with a screen lid will dehydrate the cage and anything in it at an alarming rate. Covering most of the top with plastic will help, as will daily misting of the substrate and hide areas. When the ackies are out and about you can also pour small amounts of water directly on the substrate around the hide areas and burrows. While some people advocate soaking ackies to address this, the ackies tend to panic when placed in water, and I feel it is a band-aid solution to a easily solved husbandry problem. Ironically, they will run through their water bowl frequently, as well as kick dirt into it, so daily changes are a must. 

*Diet*

Young ackies will thrive on a diet of appropriately sized crickets or roaches dusted with calcium powder. For the first year they should be fed as much as they will eat, daily. As adults, you can scale back feeding for maintenance, and vary their diet with other foods such as chopped adult mice. Pinkies are very high in fat and very low in calcium, and should be avoided as a staple food. Ackies will also eat superworms, waxworms, and ground turkey, but seem to favor fast moving insects most and aren't nearly as enthusiastic about other foods.


----------



## Chris18

MaMExotics said:


> ok so i found this care sheet (i cut out the bits about breeding and eggs and that kinda stuff) but is there annything missing and is there any tips people can give me heres the care sheet
> *
> Care and Breeding of V.acanthurus*
> *The Ridge Tailed Monitor, Varanus acanthurus*
> 
> The dwarf monitors are a great alternative to the large species of varanus. Their manageable size, appetite, and enclosure space are much easier for the average hobbyist to provide.
> 
> *Housing*
> 
> Baby ackies can be housed in any appropriately sized enclosure, as long as some key husbandry issues are addressed. Adults do best in an enclosure that facilitates a deep substrate, such as a stock trough or plastic tub. Young ackies raised together generally do very well in groups of up to 6, though excessive fighting will call for separation. Here are some things to keep in mind when setting up a cage for your new ackies.
> 
> *Basking*
> 
> The key to keeping healthy monitors is giving them the ability to thermoregulate properly. Ackies are very active, so its important that they be able to replace nutrients and fat quickly. A background thermal gradient of 75F -90F, with a basking spot of 115F-125F will provide for this. A good way to accomplish this is the use of halogen flood lights, which create a much more focused hot spot, with a tighter gradient. Plywood or cork bark stacks should be placed under the basking spot, with gaps just big enough for the ackies to squeeze into. This emulates the rocks they use in the wild to thermoregulate while still being sheltered. I have personally seen ackies eat to the point where they could not swallow the last cricket, sit under the basking spot, defecate, and go right back to eating. If the basking temperature is optimal, this will all be put to growth instead of fat. If your ackie is getting fat, upping the basking temperature may be a better idea than cutting food intake.
> 
> *Substrate*
> 
> Ackies are a burrowing species. It might help to think of them as ground squirrels of the monitor world. Most of their daily and seasonal activities revolve around burrows, so a substrate that facilitates this is key. Your best option is "natural" dirt sifted through 1/8 inch mesh. Dry creek beds are a great place to get sandy dirt with little clay or organic content. While a mixture of potting soil and play sand is workable, results are mixed at best, and it will need to be changed and remixed more often. Natural dirt has the added benefit of breaking down the ammonia and nitrates from the ackie's waste, whereas a sterilized mix will foul quickly from the lack of "good" bacteria. You are shooting for a sandy dirt that will hold a burrow and adequate moisture. The right consistency is something you could make a snowball with, or be able to dig a small tunnel with your finger that won't collapse. Adults will do best with a minimum depth of 1ft, less for juvies.
> 
> *Humidity*
> 
> One of the biggest issues for juveniles is dehydration. While ackies are a desert species, most of their lives are spent in humid burrows. If you are using any sort of screen top,managing humidity loss will become a big problemvery quickly. The high basking temperature coupled with a screen lid will dehydrate the cage and anything in it at an alarming rate. Covering most of the top with plastic will help, as will daily misting of the substrate and hide areas. When the ackies are out and about you can also pour small amounts of water directly on the substrate around the hide areas and burrows. While some people advocate soaking ackies to address this, the ackies tend to panic when placed in water, and I feel it is a band-aid solution to a easily solved husbandry problem. Ironically, they will run through their water bowl frequently, as well as kick dirt into it, so daily changes are a must.
> 
> *Diet*
> 
> Young ackies will thrive on a diet of appropriately sized crickets or roaches dusted with calcium powder. For the first year they should be fed as much as they will eat, daily. As adults, you can scale back feeding for maintenance, and vary their diet with other foods such as chopped adult mice. Pinkies are very high in fat and very low in calcium, and should be avoided as a staple food. Ackies will also eat superworms, waxworms, and ground turkey, but seem to favor fast moving insects most and aren't nearly as enthusiastic about other foods.


Only problem is can see is I would raise basking temps to around 130-135


----------



## iDomino

Barlow said:


> I'll see you there. We're all meeting for a drink I think.


 sounds good to me


----------



## Chris18

Think i'm going to give the fake rock background a go!
My brother said he can steal some hard foam type stuff or maybe polystrene from work, atleast that way I can get the shapes right without wasting money, then when I have some money spare grout and it all and have a finished background :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Think i'm going to give the fake rock background a go!
> My brother said he can steal some hard foam type stuff or maybe polystrene from work, atleast that way I can get the shapes right without wasting money, then when I have some money spare grout and it all and have a finished background :2thumb:


Sounds good fella : victory:.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Booked into the Vets at 14:50 today! Fingers Crossed


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Booked into the Vets at 14:50 today! Fingers Crossed


Good luck, definitely fingers cross for you!
You going to valley vets?


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Good luck, definitely fingers cross for you!
> You going to valley vets?


 
Yes mate! I just hope they don't do anything stupid, I've never used them personally. Do you know much about them?


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Yes mate! I just hope they don't do anything stupid, I've never used them personally. Do you know much about them?


Well i've used them twice, he wasn't as good as I expected, the first time was a leo that was very skinny and I think he had parasites etc etc but he said he couldn't do test because it was too small and just gave me some dissolvable calcium powder. Second time was with my Whites tree frog which I took in a state, he looked at it and said he didn't know much about them and then sent me away and got another vet nurse to ring me and she just gave me husbandry advice, the frog ended up dying as it wasn't my husbandary that was at fault, there was something seriously wrong.
He might be better as your kim is a fully grown adult so he might do xrays or test but i'm pretty sure he won't be up on the species so might take random guesses but i don't think many would be up on their kim info.
They make you fill out a huge husbandry form before your consultation though.
Hope he can work it out for you though : victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Well i've used them twice, he wasn't as good as I expected, the first time was a leo that was very skinny and I think he had parasites etc etc but he said he couldn't do test because it was too small and just gave me some dissolvable calcium powder. Second time was with my Whites tree frog which I took in a state, he looked at it and said he didn't know much about them and then sent me away and got another vet nurse to ring me and she just gave me husbandry advice, the frog ended up dying as it wasn't my husbandary that was at fault, there was something seriously wrong.
> He might be better as your kim is a fully grown adult so he might do xrays or test but i'm pretty sure he won't be up on the species so might take random guesses but i don't think many would be up on their kim info.
> They make you fill out a huge husbandry form before your consultation though.
> Hope he can work it out for you though : victory:


Ok thanks for the info mate.


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Ok thanks for the info mate.


No problem, they do normally have a really good reputation so maybe i just got unlucky those two times?
Just really hope he can sort you out without costing a fortune
I think consultation fees are only £30 so not too bad considering they're reptile specialists


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> No problem, they do normally have a really good reputation so maybe i just got unlucky those two times?
> Just really hope he can sort you out without costing a fortune
> I think consultation fees are only £30 so not too bad considering they're reptile specialists


Hopefully he can provide something which will help her get through it. help her with her strength and I can concentrate on gettin her back to full health. I'm not interested in breeding her now just want her to be healthy!


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Hopefully he can provide something which will help her get through it. help her with her strength and I can concentrate on gettin her back to full health. I'm not interested in breeding her now just want her to be healthy!


Again good luck, hope it's good news
Let us know how you get on asap :2thumb:


----------



## MaMExotics

Nigel_wales said:


> Hopefully he can provide something which will help her get through it. help her with her strength and I can concentrate on gettin her back to full health. I'm not interested in breeding her now just want her to be healthy!


 good luck mate


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Again good luck, hope it's good news
> Let us know how you get on asap :2thumb:





MaMExotics said:


> good luck mate


 
Thanks guys, I've left her at the Vet so they can get some X-rays and blood samples done. She's not in very good shape. List of symptoms I've noticed:

- Unable to fully support her head when extended so it's sort of curled back onto her "shoulder".

- She was put onto her back and made no immediate effort to self right herself.

- Inclined to hide/ sleep all the time. She does move around the viv occassionally tho. For example she was at the cool end this morning and under the retes stack when I got home from work.

- Not interested in eating.

- She doesn't look "normal" when trying to make her way around, seems as if it is taking her a lot of effort and she falls onto her side etc....

That's all I can think of for now. Any opinions would be great!


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Thanks guys, I've left her at the Vet so they can get some X-rays and blood samples done. She's not in very good shape. List of symptoms I've noticed:
> 
> - Unable to fully support her head when extended so it's sort of curled back onto her "shoulder".
> 
> - She was put onto her back and made no immediate effort to self right herself.
> 
> - Inclined to hide/ sleep all the time. She does move around the viv occassionally tho. For example she was at the cool end this morning and under the retes stack when I got home from work.
> 
> - Not interested in eating.
> 
> - She doesn't look "normal" when trying to make her way around, seems as if it is taking her a lot of effort and she falls onto her side etc....
> 
> That's all I can think of for now. Any opinions would be great!


Did you find they were really good nigel?
The guy is really friendly!
Looks like she is in a sad state, which is a shame but good on you for getting her to the vets asap!
did he not say what might be the cause or he has no clue?
Hope you can get it sorted


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Did you find they were really good nigel?
> The guy is really friendly!
> Looks like she is in a sad state, which is a shame but good on you for getting her to the vets asap!
> did he not say what might be the cause or he has no clue?
> Hope you can get it sorted


 
They were ok I guess, he wasn't entirely sure what was wrong but had a few ideas at what it could be. Hopefully the bloods or xray will indicate something.


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> They were ok I guess, he wasn't entirely sure what was wrong but had a few ideas at what it could be. Hopefully the bloods or xray will indicate something.


Well you've done all you can now mate, just have to wait, hopefully it's nothing too sinister, when did he say they'll know the results?
will your other kim will be going into their new enclosure soon (think i remember you saying wednesday)?
What size viv you putting the ackies into?
Barlow might be sorting me out with a male in the nearish future so i'm really looking forward to that!
Applying for jobs like mad so i can sort out a new viv for the pair but knowing my luck i won't get any (even mcdonalds turned me down :whip


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Sounds like a few of the problems she had before when I took her to the vets.
They said without blood tests she seemed fine, just needed the weight gain which she did gain back.
Strange how she goes down hill every so often!
I hope with the tests and your rep vet that you will get the results my vet couldn't give me. Please keep me posted mate.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Well you've done all you can now mate, just have to wait, hopefully it's nothing too sinister, when did he say they'll know the results?
> will your other kim will be going into their new enclosure soon (think i remember you saying wednesday)?
> What size viv you putting the ackies into?
> Barlow might be sorting me out with a male in the nearish future so i'm really looking forward to that!
> Applying for jobs like mad so i can sort out a new viv for the pair but knowing my luck i won't get any (even mcdonalds turned me down :whip


Wednesday he'll know the results and the Kim's will be moving into the new enclosure wednesday too (atleast some of them). 

Ackies will be going in a 4x2x2 for now they are currently housed together so should be ok. Sounds good mate good luck with work. My company are taking on just about anyone at the moment for some call centre work I believe.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> Sounds like a few of the problems she had before when I took her to the vets.
> They said without blood tests she seemed fine, just needed the weight gain which she did gain back.
> Strange how she goes down hill every so often!
> I hope with the tests and your rep vet that you will get the results my vet couldn't give me. Please keep me posted mate.


 
It's got to be something to do with her "breeding" wise as she gets big/ looks gravid and then goes down hill. They say as females get older they get extremely fussy where they lay there eggs so it could be related to that.


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Wednesday he'll know the results and the Kim's will be moving into the new enclosure wednesday too (atleast some of them).
> 
> Ackies will be going in a 4x2x2 for now they are currently housed together so should be ok. Sounds good mate good luck with work. My company are taking on just about anyone at the moment for some call centre work I believe.


Wednesday is quite a wait :\
Atleast he didn't say it was an emergency and life threating so keep your hopes up :2thumb:
4x2x2 will be fine for ackies and shouldn't have a problem fighting as you said, they're already aquatinted and it's neutral territory anyway :2thumb:
where do you work? call centre work is not ideal but if it gets me money i guess I could try, is it full time permanent, can only do full time temp or part time because of when summer ends i'll be going back to college for another year -.-


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Wednesday is quite a wait :\
> Atleast he didn't say it was an emergency and life threating so keep your hopes up :2thumb:
> 4x2x2 will be fine for ackies and shouldn't have a problem fighting as you said, they're already aquatinted and it's neutral territory anyway :2thumb:
> where do you work? call centre work is not ideal but if it gets me money i guess I could try, is it full time permanent, can only do full time temp or part time because of when summer ends i'll be going back to college for another year -.-


It is but I'll be picking her up tomorrow thankfully and she should perk up a little if I'm lucky :2thumb:.

I work for Logica they have loads of job going in the call centre/ service desk area. A few of my mates have started there recently. I started off there and quickly moved on to better things within the company thankfully! It's easy work and I believe it is temp to perm but you only have to give a months notice to quit if you needed to leave for college.


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> It is but I'll be picking her up tomorrow thankfully and she should perk up a little if I'm lucky :2thumb:.
> 
> I work for Logica they have loads of job going in the call centre/ service desk area. A few of my mates have started there recently. I started off there and quickly moved on to better things within the company thankfully! It's easy work and I believe it is temp to perm but you only have to give a months notice to quit if you needed to leave for college.


Ah that's not too bad then, i'd always feel uneasy leaving my reptiles somewhere for more than a day!

hahahaha no way, that's so strange! my mum works there and so did I for a couple of months last summer!
small world :whistling2:
Will ask my mum now and see if she knows anything, ta for the heads up : victory:


----------



## chadmain

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i so want a ackie to complete my monitor collection there is none from around me its not fair :


----------



## Chris18

chadmain said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i so want a ackie to complete my monitor collection there is none from around me its not fair :


Go to a show or courier one from somewhere?
Reptile shops can usually get them in but when i asked they were asking £150 each :gasp:
When i open my own shop, i'll be using my own breeding stock to sell on :whistling2:


----------



## chadmain

Chris18 said:


> Go to a show or courier one from somewhere?
> Reptile shops can usually get them in but when i asked they were asking £150 each :gasp:
> When i open my own shop, i'll be using my own breeding stock to sell on :whistling2:


hahaha i dont blame u mate yeh i dunno if any cn get in from around me which sucks


----------



## MaMExotics

well good news on the 7th-13th im going on holiday and visting lots of diffrent reptile shops all over the place im hoping atleast one has a ackie for me to look at then i will atleast know when time comes to get one where to go or if i need to order one


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> It is but I'll be picking her up tomorrow thankfully and she should perk up a little if I'm lucky :2thumb:.
> 
> I work for Logica they have loads of job going in the call centre/ service desk area. A few of my mates have started there recently. I started off there and quickly moved on to better things within the company thankfully! It's easy work and I believe it is temp to perm but you only have to give a months notice to quit if you needed to leave for college.


Hope everything works out fine for the female bud.


----------



## Chris18

chadmain said:


> hahaha i dont blame u mate yeh i dunno if any cn get in from around me which sucks


It's a shame, hate having to use couriers, they're rather expensive on top of the price of the animal and a pain in the arse to arrange :whip:
Where do you live in wales?
hopefully both me and nigel will have ackie babies in the distant future and both live in wales :2thumb:




MaMExotics said:


> well good news on the 7th-13th im going on holiday and visting lots of diffrent reptile shops all over the place im hoping atleast one has a ackie for me to look at then i will atleast know when time comes to get one where to go or if i need to order one


That's good news, can check out what they're like in person and maybe get a feel of what they're like to handle :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Hope everything works out fine for the female bud.


Thanks mate I appreciate it!


----------



## Nigel_wales

chadmain said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i so want a ackie to complete my monitor collection there is none from around me its not fair :


You could always arrange to collect one from a show and if your close to Bridgend I could bring 1 back from Donny for ya :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## JackR

How big a viv would suit an Ackie?

Cheers, Jack.


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> You could always arrange to collect one from a show and if your close to Bridgend I could bring 1 back from Donny for ya :2thumb::2thumb:


Just read your earlier post mate and it could well be that the female is cycling and reabsorbing her ovum which is very stressfull for her and is said to be fatal in repeated circumstances. I'd say you need to sort out good nesting for her asap and as soon as she is in good health have her housed with a male. Research as much as you can about successfull glauerti nestings. If you put all of the kims into that 6 footer then any aggression/dominance could be spread out and not effect one individual as much. This is just guesswork but I'm trying to think what I would do faced with the situation you have. 

I'd advise that you join www.varanus.nl and ask advice there. That guy Krusty posts there aswell as a guy called Martyn(sp) from holland (who wrote the Biawak breeding report). You can't join with a commercial email account but I successfully did with a gmx.co.uk account I specifically created for that purpose.


----------



## Nigel_wales

JackR said:


> How big a viv would suit an Ackie?
> 
> Cheers, Jack.


 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/709953-ackie-housing.html

Try there mate .


----------



## Barlow

An update on my auffenbergi--

Well recently it had seemed that they had hit a bit of a block towards growth. They had been eating loads and loads (doesn't my wallet know it) but just not growing. But in the last couple of weeks they seem to have sprouted up loads. The bigger of the two is now nearly as big as my female adult ackie. And today I caught the smaller of the two out basking and she looked fat! Really distended around the abdomen. And these guys have always had their seperate cork tubes to sleep in but for the last couple of days they have been sharing the same one. Plus I caught the fat one basking today at 5pm. Now that's the first time I've seen any of the two out basking after 3pm. They really do have a routine that they stick too. I may be reading inbetween the lines here, and it is wishfull thinking but her increased basking plus them sharing a hide has got me wondering if they are getting frisky. Lets hope so. They are about 2 years old now and I was led to beleive they hit sexual maturity at 3 years but you never know!!!


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> An update on my auffenbergi--
> 
> Well recently it had seemed that they had hit a bit of a block towards growth. They had been eating loads and loads (doesn't my wallet know it) but just not growing. But in the last couple of weeks they seem to have sprouted up loads. The bigger of the two is now nearly as big as my female adult ackie. And today I caught the smaller of the two out basking and she looked fat! Really distended around the abdomen. And these guys have always had their seperate cork tubes to sleep in but for the last couple of days they have been sharing the same one. Plus I caught the fat one basking today at 5pm. Now that's the first time I've seen any of the two out basking after 3pm. They really do have a routine that they stick too. I may be reading inbetween the lines here, and it is wishfull thinking but her increased basking plus them sharing a hide has got me wondering if they are getting frisky. Lets hope so. They are about 2 years old now and I was led to beleive they hit sexual maturity at 3 years but you never know!!!


Awesome stuff! Fingers crossed 4 u fella!


----------



## Chris18

Barlow said:


> An update on my auffenbergi--
> 
> Well recently it had seemed that they had hit a bit of a block towards growth. They had been eating loads and loads (doesn't my wallet know it) but just not growing. But in the last couple of weeks they seem to have sprouted up loads. The bigger of the two is now nearly as big as my female adult ackie. And today I caught the smaller of the two out basking and she looked fat! Really distended around the abdomen. And these guys have always had their seperate cork tubes to sleep in but for the last couple of days they have been sharing the same one. Plus I caught the fat one basking today at 5pm. Now that's the first time I've seen any of the two out basking after 3pm. They really do have a routine that they stick too. I may be reading inbetween the lines here, and it is wishfull thinking but her increased basking plus them sharing a hide has got me wondering if they are getting frisky. Lets hope so. They are about 2 years old now and I was led to beleive they hit sexual maturity at 3 years but you never know!!!


That's good news, nice to see them out i bet?
Would be really cool if you can breed these!
Will it be the first known breeding in the UK if so?


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> That's good news, nice to see them out i bet?
> Would be really cool if you can breed these!
> Will it be the first known breeding in the UK if so?


No mate. I'm sure many people have bred them but I know John.ev bred them a few years ago. TBH I'm not even sure they're a pair yet, I see so little of them. I'm just attempting to read the signs. Probably incorrectly but who knows.


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Awesome stuff! Fingers crossed 4 u fella!


We'll see. Their viv is full of possible nesting sites so knowing when and where to look for eggs is going to be a right nightmare. I owe a lot to my ackies for teaching me about what to look for but these guys are out that little it's going to be really tough to determine anything. Plus I may be completely wrong and I may have two females or two males. These guys are a real challenge. It's like trying to read a book in the dark!


----------



## JackR

Nigel_wales said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/709953-ackie-housing.html
> 
> Try there mate .


Cheers :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Picked up the female today. X-rays showed nothing and they managed to get a blood sample which has been sent off. I've come home with some anti-biotics and CCF/ Liquid calcium to keep her going with for now. She's still very weak/ lethargic but that could be the fact they gave her morphine earlier!


----------



## MaMExotics

Nigel_wales said:


> Picked up the female today. X-rays showed nothing and they managed to get a blood sample which has been sent off. I've come home with some anti-biotics and CCF/ Liquid calcium to keep her going with for now. She's still very weak/ lethargic but that could be the fact they gave her morphine earlier!


that great news, hope the blood sample comes back good new for you as well hope she gets better soon


----------



## Nigel_wales

MaMExotics said:


> that great news, hope the blood sample comes back good new for you as well hope she gets better soon


Thanks mate, we'll see, just had to force feed her CCF with a syringe. Thankfull she got the recommended dose into her. Only time will tell if she improves now!


----------



## benjaybo

Nigel_wales said:


> Thanks mate, we'll see, just had to force feed her CCF with a syringe. Thankfull she got the recommended dose into her. Only time will tell if she improves now!


hope all goes well with her chap : victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

benjaybo said:


> hope all goes well with her chap : victory:


 
Thanks mate :2thumb:.


----------



## benjaybo

Nigel_wales said:


> Thanks mate :2thumb:.


no probs chap wont be long before shes running around getting up to mischief 
:2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

Glad the kim doesn't have any sinister in the xrays, just gotta wait a bit longer for the bloods 

Went to the forest today with a plastic bag and got some leaf litter for the reptiles and ferret, i have pictures ofcourse :2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Picked up the female today. X-rays showed nothing and they managed to get a blood sample which has been sent off. I've come home with some anti-biotics and CCF/ Liquid calcium to keep her going with for now. She's still very weak/ lethargic but that could be the fact they gave her morphine earlier!


Fingers crossed for the blood test results mate. I bet it's good to have her back.



benjaybo said:


> hope all goes well with her chap : victory:


Come on then, Timor pictures!! How's he settled in?



Chris18 said:


> Glad the kim doesn't have any sinister in the xrays, just gotta wait a bit longer for the bloods
> 
> Went to the forest today with a plastic bag and got some leaf litter for the reptiles and ferret, i have pictures ofcourse :2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Looking good mate.


----------



## Chris18

Barlow said:


> Looking good mate.


Ta, not very deep so will probably be going back tomorrow to collect some more :2thumb:
Forever trying to enrich their lives and thought it was a good money saving way of doing so :2thumb:


----------



## benjaybo

Barlow said:


> Fingers crossed for the blood test results mate. I bet it's good to have her back.
> 
> 
> 
> Come on then, Timor pictures!! How's he settled in?
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good mate.


haha forgot to post them on here just a sec chap : victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Glad the kim doesn't have any sinister in the xrays, just gotta wait a bit longer for the bloods
> 
> Went to the forest today with a plastic bag and got some leaf litter for the reptiles and ferret, i have pictures ofcourse :2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Thanks fella - bloods will be back 2moro hopefully :2thumb:



Barlow said:


> Fingers crossed for the blood test results mate. I bet it's good to have her back.
> 
> 
> 
> Come on then, Timor pictures!! How's he settled in?
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good mate.


Thanks mate! Yea it was.. big time.



Chris18 said:


> Ta, not very deep so will probably be going back tomorrow to collect some more :2thumb:
> Forever trying to enrich their lives and thought it was a good money saving way of doing so :2thumb:


Nice going Chris looking good.


----------



## benjaybo

heres loki my timor hope ya like fellas, he is settling in great had a massive explore on the day i put him in and has been about digging in the bottom of his viv and he aint to bothered by handling abit hissy but thats it whoop,
he ate a locust earlier but gonna try him on a small mouse cos he has been fed on a lot of mice an adult locust so gonna try an get him on crickets, locust and roaches with a few morios, waxworms and grubs here and there.: victory:


----------



## Barlow

benjaybo said:


> heres loki my timor hope ya like fellas, he is settling in great had a massive explore on the day i put him in and has been about digging in the bottom of his viv and he aint to bothered by handling abit hissy but thats it whoop,
> he ate a locust earlier but gonna try him on a small mouse cos he has been fed on a lot of mice an adult locust so gonna try an get him on crickets, locust and roaches with a few morios, waxworms and grubs here and there.: victory:
> image
> image
> image


Very nice mate. Looks a chunky little guy. Proper timor too. I hardly see any about at the moment.


----------



## benjaybo

Barlow said:


> Very nice mate. Looks a chunky little guy. Proper timor too. I hardly see any about at the moment.


yeh he's a gem lovely timor compared to what i have seen about recently :lol2:, cant wait for a nice female i reckon in around a year he will be pretty calm and will be kl with being held seems pretty happy with it :2thumb:


----------



## MDFMONITOR

benjaybo said:


> heres loki my timor hope ya like fellas, he is settling in great had a massive explore on the day i put him in and has been about digging in the bottom of his viv and he aint to bothered by handling abit hissy but thats it whoop,
> he ate a locust earlier but gonna try him on a small mouse cos he has been fed on a lot of mice an adult locust so gonna try an get him on crickets, locust and roaches with a few morios, waxworms and grubs here and there.: victory:
> image
> image
> image


Nice!:2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

benjaybo said:


> heres loki my timor hope ya like fellas, he is settling in great had a massive explore on the day i put him in and has been about digging in the bottom of his viv and he aint to bothered by handling abit hissy but thats it whoop,
> he ate a locust earlier but gonna try him on a small mouse cos he has been fed on a lot of mice an adult locust so gonna try an get him on crickets, locust and roaches with a few morios, waxworms and grubs here and there.: victory:
> image
> image
> image


 
He's nice mate look forward to some more pics... Do you see much of him then?


----------



## Chris18

benjaybo said:


> heres loki my timor hope ya like fellas, he is settling in great had a massive explore on the day i put him in and has been about digging in the bottom of his viv and he aint to bothered by handling abit hissy but thats it whoop,
> he ate a locust earlier but gonna try him on a small mouse cos he has been fed on a lot of mice an adult locust so gonna try an get him on crickets, locust and roaches with a few morios, waxworms and grubs here and there.: victory:
> image
> image
> image


Oooooo, love the patterning, face looks very similar to ackies :2thumb:
Definitely shame they're a shyer species


----------



## benjaybo

MDFMONITOR said:


> Nice!:2thumb:


cheers mate


----------



## benjaybo

Nigel_wales said:


> He's nice mate look forward to some more pics... Do you see much of him then?


not so far but have had him a few days so i reckon he wont be out much till he is settled in properly loves hiding in plant pots :lol2:


----------



## benjaybo

Chris18 said:


> Oooooo, love the patterning, face looks very similar to ackies :2thumb:
> Definitely shame they're a shyer species


yeh is a shame but they are worth it lovely lil fella but really flipping makes my storrs look tiny :lol2:


----------



## CommonBOA

Hey peeps: victory:

Got a new viv for the acike at the wkend, so i spend most of this evening sorting it out, let me know what ya think?!?




























Also what sex do you reckon my acike is??? he/she might be a little young yet.

Is this a good enough head shot?!?










Cheers: victory:

Lee


----------



## Dean Cheetham

I would say it looks male mate but more close up head shots would be helpful :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

I thought I'd post this on both monitor threads and sum up whats been going on with my female Kimbo so far. At the bottom is a shot of my poorly female Glauerti. For some reason she keeps moving her head to the right hand side of her body and never to the left (this can be seen in the photo). She does straighten it every now and again but that is rare at the moment and I understand Dean had the similar problems but she pulled through it. At times her head goes right around so her nose is touching her back in effect and this only started happening when she began to go downhill. Is there any reason she may be doing this? I'm thinking it may be due to being weak/ exhaustion and hopefully nothing muscular. She also doesn't move around much and just lays there lifeless then has a little wander every now and then but it seems to take her a bit of effort.

A bit of background info for those of you who don't know what she's been through/ going on.

She seemed to look Gravid and for a few weeks was digging a little but not heavily, a nice sized nestbox was provided for her which she went into once or twice. Suddenly about 4-5 days a go she just went downhill and lost a fair bit of weight which could possibly be due to reabsorbtion of the eggs inside her which is my theory prior to all this she was chasing locust and being a pretty ordinary monitor eating plenty with a well supplemented diet. She's been to the vets and an X-ray showed nothing. Bloods have been taken and sent away for testing, I should hear back today in regards to the results. She's now on Anti Biotics which are injected just under the skin every 3 days and 1ML of CCF 2-3 times a day with added liquid calcium which is slowly force fed to her which she seems to be ok with, this I have been instructed to do by the Vet. She does bite the syringe tho with a fair amount of force for a little lizard. 

She seems to be going through shed and to my suprise some of her colouration/ patterning seems to be coming back under the freshly shed areas. Temps - 130F Basking, 80 - 85F Coolend and 90 around the hot end. Humidity is being kept fairly high at the moment at around 70%.

I have tried to register on one of the varanus forums online but they aren't taking membership and not replying to my emails. I have used my work email and hotmail account to no avail! If anyone fancies copying and pasting this there and keeping an eye on it, I'd be grateful as I know there are a few Glauerti keepers on these forums.


----------



## benjaybo

Dean Cheetham said:


> I would say it looks male mate but more close up head shots would be helpful :2thumb:


i'd say male from that pic too mate :no1:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Haven't been on RFUK in ages! I've got a lot of catching up to do on this thread!


----------



## Connors

Hi, im looking into buying ackies in around september time and was wondering how to buy them. for example do i buy from a shop or a breeder and is it better to buy 2 or 3 babies rather than older sexed ones?

Thanks, Connor.


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Cookaaaaay said:


> Haven't been on RFUK in ages! I've got a lot of catching up to do on this thread!


Actually, I cba! There's way too many pages to read! :')


----------



## CommonBOA

Dean Cheetham said:


> I would say it looks male mate but more close up head shots would be helpful :2thumb:


Cheers: victory:

How can you tell?!?



benjaybo said:


> i'd say male from that pic too mate :no1:
> 
> Thankyou:2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Cookaaaaay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I cba! There's way too many pages to read! :')
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:
Click to expand...


----------



## Nigel_wales

I've had the blood test results and her white blood cells appear toxic meaning that she is battling some sort of infection which could possibly be the re-absorption of the eggs going sceptic as she may have been holding onto them for a while. I may be way off so correct me if I'm wrong. I just hope it's nothing that can spread through the rest of my Kimberly's! I will upload the blood test report once the vet has emailed it to me and I am also getting a male that was housed with her tested and hopefully he will be clear although he seems perfectly fine and im sure he would be showing signs of weakness by now but we all know how good reptiles are in general at hiding illness!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> I've had the blood test results and her white blood cells appear toxic meaning that she is battling some sort of infection which could possibly be the re-absorption of the eggs going sceptic as she may have been holding onto them for a while. I may be way off so correct me if I'm wrong. I just hope it's nothing that can spread through the rest of my Kimberly's! I will upload the blood test report once the vet has emailed it to me and I am also getting a male that was housed with her tested and hopefully he will be clear although he seems perfectly fine and im sure he would be showing signs of weakness by now but we all know how good reptiles are in general at hiding illness!


 
Hi Nigel its great that you got the blood test results back, did they say how bad the infection is? sounds like that could be what she had before :gasp: like you say with alot of TLC she pulled through it.
Will the anti-biotics sort her out mate? i hope so and quickly too, she is a sweet monitor.
I must admit i dont remember her head doing that last time, but i did find in that big viv she would sleep right in the front corners of the viv with her head position similar to that.
really hope she gets better mate, keep me posted!: victory:


----------



## iDomino

hi guys im getting 3 young ackies in the next week or 2 and i was wondering if it turns out to be 3.0.0 or 2.1.0 will the males fight or will there just be a higherarchy?


----------



## Nigel_wales

iDomino said:


> hi guys im getting 3 young ackies in the next week or 2 and i was wondering if it turns out to be 3.0.0 or 2.1.0 will the males fight or will there just be a higherarchy?


 
I think if you raise a group of males from a young age they can be ok however be prepared to seperate if they do start fighting. There are a few members who keep males together and they will sort out a heirarchy amongst themselves from an earlyish age.


----------



## snakeskinshoes

Apologies if it's already been covered but is anyone selling ackies at Doncaster?


----------



## Nigel_wales

snakeskinshoes said:


> Apologies if it's already been covered but is anyone selling ackies at Doncaster?


I was trying to find out a few weeks a go but I couldn't find anyone selling them there. You never know though as not everyone uses this forum.


----------



## Barlow

A couple of pics to bump this thread up to page 1. 

My female looking like she's about to pop!


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> A couple of pics to bump this thread up to page 1.
> 
> My female looking like she's about to pop!
> image
> 
> image


She's lovely and looking extremely large!


----------



## Chris18

Barlow said:


> A couple of pics to bump this thread up to page 1.
> 
> My female looking like she's about to pop!
> image
> 
> image


hahaha, she's looking rather large on the back end :whistling2: 
Don't think anyone could be confused if their animal is about to lay or not if all reptiles look like that :2thumb:
She has some lovely yellow markings though mate :2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> She's lovely and looking extremely large!





Chris18 said:


> hahaha, she's looking rather large on the back end :whistling2:
> Don't think anyone could be confused if their animal is about to lay or not if all reptiles look like that :2thumb:
> She has some lovely yellow markings though mate :2thumb:


Cheers guys, she's just started digging in the nest box about ten minutes ago. She usually test digs for a couple of days before laying but I've made a couple of alterations to try and improve my nesting so she could lay sooner. Or more likely later :lol2:. We'll see.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Cheers guys, she's just started digging in the nest box about ten minutes ago. She usually test digs for a couple of days before laying but I've made a couple of alterations to try and improve my nesting so she could lay sooner. Or more likely later :lol2:. We'll see.


good luck mate...


----------



## iDomino

not getting my ackies now as ive been layed off as of today =/


----------



## Nigel_wales

iDomino said:


> not getting my ackies now as ive been layed off as of today =/


 
Nightmare mate! I'm sure you'll find work soon :gasp:


----------



## Chris18

Good luck with eggs barlow, not that you need it now being your third clutch :lol2:



iDomino said:


> not getting my ackies now as ive been layed off as of today =/


*dislike*
That's a shame mate!
good luck finding a new job


----------



## iDomino

Chris18 said:


> Good luck with eggs barlow, not that you need it now being your third clutch :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> *dislike*
> That's a shame mate!
> good luck finding a new job


i mite still buy 1 :whistling2:
lol
i mite go to college this year =/ lol
carry on with what i was doing


----------



## Chris18

Few ackies for sale in the classifieds now guys :2thumb:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/711798-ackie-monitor-pair-sale.html (the ones barlow was supposed to swap for, guess you decided not too?)

and male 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru.../711785-male-juvenile-ackie-spiny-tailed.html

Also Monitormads auffenbergi :2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> Few ackies for sale in the classifieds now guys :2thumb:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/711798-ackie-monitor-pair-sale.html (the ones barlow was supposed to swap for, guess you decided not too?)
> 
> and male
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru.../711785-male-juvenile-ackie-spiny-tailed.html
> 
> Also Monitormads auffenbergi :2thumb:


I thought the swap was still on mate. I'll PM him now, see what the crack is.


----------



## Chris18

Barlow said:


> I thought the swap was still on mate. I'll PM him now, see what the crack is.


Ah right, just assumed since he's advertising and you weren't sure on sexes :2thumb:
Looks like MM's auffenbergi werent around long :lol2:
I need some money for some new lizards :whip:


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> Ah right, just assumed since he's advertising and you weren't sure on sexes :2thumb:
> Looks like MM's auffenbergi werent around long :lol2:
> I need some money for some new lizards :whip:


I just saw the auffenbergi. Gutted that they were sold. I would have definately bought them. :devil:


----------



## Chris18

Barlow said:


> I just saw the auffenbergi. Gutted that they were sold. I would have definately bought them. :devil:


haha, i had my little suspicion that you had bought them but obviously not :gasp:
That's gutting 
The price says £150, surely not for the pair though!? :lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Ah right, just assumed since he's advertising and you weren't sure on sexes :2thumb:
> Looks like MM's auffenbergi werent around long :lol2:
> I need some money for some new lizards :whip:


You know you want to get some Kimberly's :mf_dribble:



Barlow said:


> I just saw the auffenbergi. Gutted that they were sold. I would have definately bought them. :devil:


Ah gutting mate they seem a good price too.


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> You know you want to get some Kimberly's :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah gutting mate they seem a good price too.


 I know. A bit smaller than mine but I reckon they would have got on. I'll have a chat to you at Donny about that PM you sent me.


----------



## iDomino

Nigel_wales said:


> You know you want to get some Kimberly's :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah gutting mate they seem a good price too.


tell you what if im working again my time you get some babies ill buy one off you :2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> haha, i had my little suspicion that you had bought them but obviously not :gasp:
> That's gutting
> The price says £150, surely not for the pair though!? :lol2:


 Too good to miss. And I missed it.:devil:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> I know. A bit smaller than mine but I reckon they would have got on. I'll have a chat to you at Donny about that PM you sent me.


Ok mate look forward to it. See you there : victory:.



iDomino said:


> tell you what if im working again my time you get some babies ill buy one off you :2thumb:


Your more than welcome but lets see if I can actually get so lucky!


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> You know you want to get some Kimberly's :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah gutting mate they seem a good price too.


Kims are way out of my price range, let alone the vivs for them too :lol2:

Next will be Long tailed earless dragons i'm hoping, Paul P has some and i've fallen in love with them!



Barlow said:


> Too good to miss. And I missed it.:devil:


Doh!
Shame, wonder who bought them! didnt stay round long did they :lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Kims are way out of my price range, let alone the vivs for them too :lol2:
> 
> Next will be Long tailed earless dragons i'm hoping, Paul P has some and i've fallen in love with them!
> 
> 
> Doh!
> Shame, wonder who bought them! didnt stay round long did they :lol2:


Worth every penny tho mate :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Worth every penny tho mate :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


Indeed, still not 100% fussed on their appearance :Na_Na_Na_Na:
I'd love to see some tiny baby ones though, their tails are probably still longer than an ackie just out of the egg :lol2:
You looking forward to sunday now ?


----------



## iDomino

Chris18 said:


> Indeed, still not 100% fussed on their appearance :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> I'd love to see some tiny baby ones though, their tails are probably still longer than an ackie just out of the egg :lol2:
> You looking forward to sunday now ?


 i feel the same about them tbh
their like a mutated giraffe XD
but still so lush


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Indeed, still not 100% fussed on their appearance :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> I'd love to see some tiny baby ones though, their tails are probably still longer than an ackie just out of the egg :lol2:
> You looking forward to sunday now ?


Lol pop up one day and take a look I reckon you'll change your mind :Na_Na_Na_Na:. Yea Sunday is gonna be good : victory:.



iDomino said:


> i feel the same about them tbh
> their like a mutated giraffe XD
> but still so lush


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Barlow

Kims are one of the most beautiful dwarfs in my opinion. Just behind pilbarensis and on a par with tristis orientalis. But then there's glebopalma, but we alll can dream. Maybe one day when I've got the contacts and £4000 per lizard to spend.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Kims are one of the most beautiful dwarfs in my opinion. Just behind pilbarensis and on a par with tristis orientalis. But then there's glebopalma, but we alll can dream. Maybe one day when I've got the contacts and £4000 per lizard to spend.


I agree here's some pics to back it up although not brill pics!


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> I agree here's some pics to back it up although not brill pics!
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


Ok they are rather stunning :whistling2:
It's the head and neck that i'm not fussed on now :hmm:
I really like monitors when they're puffing out their throats and look all chunky and kims just don't have that look :2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> I agree here's some pics to back it up although not brill pics!
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


Stunning mate. That female second from bottom looks like she's filling up with eggs. Are these old photos?


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Stunning mate. That female second from bottom looks like she's filling up with eggs. Are these old photos?


Nope about a hour a go thats the one who laid for me around a week a go.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Ok they are rather stunning :whistling2:
> It's the head and neck that i'm not fussed on now :hmm:
> I really like monitors when they're puffing out their throats and look all chunky and kims just don't have that look :2thumb:


They do puff out......... a little bit :lol2:


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Nope about a hour a go thats the one who laid for me around a week a go.


She's looking big mate.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Barlow said:


> Kims are one of the most beautiful dwarfs in my opinion. Just behind pilbarensis and on a par with tristis orientalis. But then there's glebopalma, but we alll can dream. Maybe one day when I've got the contacts and £4000 per lizard to spend.


Is that REALLY what a black palm goes for? . . . .admittedly really a nice looking lizard. . . .but I'm quite shocked. . . . will stick with a Pilb as my current ultimate. . .well ONE possible ultimate. . .:lol2:. . .and having my Freckled,I have to say I really do think for markings,it's nearly up there.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> I agree here's some pics to back it up although not brill pics!
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


WHY WHY* WHY** . . . .*Do you Glauerti keepers keep teasing and tormenting me like this. . . . .I'm really starting to develop some sort of kimble fever. . . .I know the cure. . . .I just need a touch more experience. . .. .seriously though. . .keep those shots coming. . . .Kimberleys are definitely among my faves. . .such sleek lines,beautiful.
Marcus


----------



## benjaybo

cold blooded beast said:


> WHY WHY* WHY** . . . .*Do you Glauerti keepers keep teasing and tormenting me like this. . . . .I'm really starting to develop some sort of kimble fever. . . .I know the cure. . . .I just need a touch more experience. . .. .seriously though. . .keep those shots coming. . . .Kimberleys are definitely among my faves. . .such sleek lines,beautiful.
> Marcus


haha after a couple a years of breeding my storrs and timor when i get a female of each that is lol 
im gonna get some kims will probs get a couple off nigel or swaps for some storrs or timors wink wink nigel if ya see this
:lol2:
can ya put some pics up of your freckled monitor mate love them cant wait to get some but thats about 8 years away :gasp:
: victory:


----------



## CommonBOA

benjaybo said:


> haha after a couple a years of breeding my storrs and timor when i get a female of each that is lol
> im gonna get some kims will probs get a couple off nigel or swaps for some storrs or timors wink wink nigel if ya see this
> :lol2:
> can ya put some pics up of your freckled monitor mate love them cant wait to get some but thats about 8 years away :gasp:
> : victory:



YES! YES! YES!

I want to see some freckled pic's to.

: victory:


----------



## benjaybo

CommonBOA said:


> YES! YES! YES!
> 
> I want to see some freckled pic's to.
> 
> : victory:


:2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

cold blooded beast said:


> WHY WHY* WHY** . . . .*Do you Glauerti keepers keep teasing and tormenting me like this. . . . .I'm really starting to develop some sort of kimble fever. . . .I know the cure. . . .I just need a touch more experience. . .. .seriously though. . .keep those shots coming. . . .Kimberleys are definitely among my faves. . .such sleek lines,beautiful.
> Marcus


Thanks mate, I totally agree with you. :no1:



benjaybo said:


> haha after a couple a years of breeding my storrs and timor when i get a female of each that is lol
> im gonna get some kims will probs get a couple off nigel or swaps for some storrs or timors wink wink nigel if ya see this
> :lol2:
> can ya put some pics up of your freckled monitor mate love them cant wait to get some but thats about 8 years away :gasp:
> : victory:


You won't be disappointed when you get them. Your more than welcome to have 1 from me if I am successful and swaps may be on the cards depending on space and spare vivs


----------



## benjaybo

Nigel_wales said:


> Thanks mate, I totally agree with you. :no1:
> 
> 
> 
> You won't be disappointed when you get them. Your more than welcome to have 1 from me if I am successful and swaps may be on the cards depending on space and spare vivs


awesome mate it will be a while off but kl :2thumb:
: victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

benjaybo said:


> awesome mate it will be a while off but kl :2thumb:
> : victory:


And another.............


----------



## benjaybo

Nigel_wales said:


> And another.............
> 
> image


looking mint that there kim is captain :notworthy:
: victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

benjaybo said:


> looking mint that there kim is captain :notworthy:
> : victory:


I have a male who is absolutely outstanding but he's pretty skittish and camera shy. He also is the only Kimm who bites and bites a lot! Here's some pics of him he has nice vibrant colours/ patterning.


----------



## benjaybo

Nigel_wales said:


> I have a male who is absolutely outstanding but he's pretty skittish and camera shy. He also is the only Kimm who bites and bites a lot! Here's some pics of him he has nice vibrant colours/ patterning.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


awesome he has some really good defined markings mate you'll get some nice looking and feisty babies from him 
:no1:


----------



## Chris18

Not interesting compared to a kim but the ackie has been getting down and dirty :whistling2:










I really still need to get a tongue shot :whip:


----------



## benjaybo

Chris18 said:


> Not interesting compared to a kim but the ackie has been getting down and dirty :whistling2:
> 
> image
> 
> I really still need to get a tongue shot :whip:


haha awesome i wanna get a tongue shot too :lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Not interesting compared to a kim but the ackie has been getting down and dirty :whistling2:
> 
> image
> 
> I really still need to get a tongue shot :whip:


 
Nice mate looking forward to mine on the weekend!


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Nice mate looking forward to mine on the weekend!


You got the viv all ready?
any pics ?


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> You got the viv all ready?
> any pics ?


Yea just about will take some snaps 2moro :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Yea just about will take some snaps 2moro :2thumb:


Cool cool, think I might pop to Wiks tomorrow if i can get a lift and get some slabs and some blocks of wood for a retes stack to 'complete' my ackies viv :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Chris18 said:


> Not interesting compared to a kim but the ackie has been getting down and dirty :whistling2:
> 
> image


I'd not say that. . . .Ackies must surely be responsible for getting the majority of people into dwarfs and larger monitors in the first place . .whilst they do seem to be getting easier to obtain,it's only really a reflection of just how suitable thay are as an entry level dwarf,in some ways I feel as though I missed out by bypassing them (so perhaps in the future?). .maybe by then true reds may have dropped in price. . .sure there are plenty of more expensive choices out there. . . but Ridge tails are the *NUTS. . . . .*liking the duuuuuuuRRRRRTY pic btw :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

benjaybo said:


> can ya put some pics up of your freckled monitor mate love them cant wait to get some but thats about 8 years away :gasp:
> : victory:





CommonBOA said:


> YES! YES! YES!
> 
> I want to see some freckled pic's to.
> 
> : victory:





benjaybo said:


> :2thumb:


Only just saw the pic requests. . . will see what i can do guys. . .


----------



## Nigel_wales

Been watching my newer female over the last few days and I reckon she's definately going to drop another clutch in the near future. 

She dropped loads of weight when she laid those 10 eggs around 10 - 11 days a go and suddenly has put it back on, eating like a machine and fillin out. I've re-arranged the big 5ft viv and included a huge nestbox (2ft deep) as I cannot get an ideal depth of substrate in there. I've put her in with the male that bred with NightGecko's female as he seems to have some viable eggs.

My male has been on her like a shot, constantly trying to mate he may have been lucky in the secluded cork tube haha. I have some pics of her and the viv. Hopefully my nesting has improved a lot this time around.


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Been watching my newer female over the last few days and I reckon she's definately going to drop another clutch in the near future.
> 
> She dropped loads of weight when she laid those 10 eggs around 10 - 11 days a go and suddenly has put it back on, eating like a machine and fillin out. I've re-arranged the big 5ft viv and included a huge nestbox (2ft deep) as I cannot get an ideal depth of substrate in there. I've put her in with the male that bred with NightGecko's female as he seems to have some viable eggs.
> 
> My male has been on her like a shot, constantly trying to mate he may have been lucky in the secluded cork tube haha. I have some pics of her and the viv. Hopefully my nesting has improved a lot this time around.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


Love that viv, it's huge and looks really good mate.
Is that one of your retes stacks or it came with it, the slabs look really nice and thin, couldn't get to wickes today, mum has hurt her leg and my brother is a sod and won't take me!
You got 2.3 in there now as i see a little head poking out of the background in the second picture :lol2:
Good luck with the female, you need some feritle eggs :2thumb:
My ackie hasn't even bothered waking up today :whip:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Love that viv, it's huge and looks really good mate.
> You got 2.3 in there now as i see a little head poking out of the background in the second picture :lol2:
> Good luck with the female, you need some feritle eggs :2thumb:
> My ackie hasn't even bothered waking up today :whip:


I have the small randy dominant male in there and the big male in there too. The big male doesn't seem interested in her at all and just does his own thing :lol2:. He's always been a bit like that tbh and I truly don't believe hes a breeder... So a 2.1....

Yes it is one I made... I used slate tiles thats why they are thin.


----------



## CommonBOA

Nigel_wales said:


> Been watching my newer female over the last few days and I reckon she's definately going to drop another clutch in the near future.
> 
> She dropped loads of weight when she laid those 10 eggs around 10 - 11 days a go and suddenly has put it back on, eating like a machine and fillin out. I've re-arranged the big 5ft viv and included a huge nestbox (2ft deep) as I cannot get an ideal depth of substrate in there. I've put her in with the male that bred with NightGecko's female as he seems to have some viable eggs.
> 
> My male has been on her like a shot, constantly trying to mate he may have been lucky in the secluded cork tube haha. I have some pics of her and the viv. Hopefully my nesting has improved a lot this time around.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image



Good luck dude, she does look big:gasp:

Nice viv to:2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> I have the small randy dominant male in there and the big male in there too. The big male doesn't seem interested in her at all and just does his own thing :lol2:. He's always been a bit like that tbh and I truly don't believe hes a breeder... So a 2.1....


And he calls himself a man :gasp:
Guess he's like a lone wolf :lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> And he calls himself a man :gasp:
> Guess he's like a lone wolf :lol2:


 
Yep I have read that males that take on that big pear like shape (like my big male) means the lizards are either not metabolizing the food energy well due to lack of necessary heat or not directing the energy toward reproduction (Copied and pasted from Varanus.net). Interesting eh? 

We'll see if he changes now that he's in a new environment with new conditions. 

Dont know if you saw my post edit but yea I made the retes stack, it's not very neat as I was rushing tbh. I got the natural slate floor tiles from Wickes £1.50 each. You should of gimi a shout for a lift as I was down B&Q earlier and popped into Maidenhead aquatics to price up G8 pondsealer.


----------



## iangreentree

*Mine after a bath!*

Have a look at my two before and after a bath,you would think they were different lizards LOL 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/712194-ackies-colours-before-r-bath.html


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Yep I have read that males that take on that big pear like shape (like my big male) means the lizards are either not metabolizing the food energy well due to lack of necessary heat or not directing the energy toward reproduction (Copied and pasted from Varanus.net). Interesting eh?
> 
> We'll see if he changes now that he's in a new environment with new conditions.
> 
> Dont know if you saw my post edit but yea I made the retes stack, it's not very neat as I was rushing tbh. I got the natural slate floor tiles from Wickes £1.50 each. You should of gimi a shout for a lift as I was down B&Q earlier and popped into Maidenhead aquatics to price up G8 pondsealer.


Wow, that's really interesting, they're like asexual lizard then :gasp: shame as he's big and would be a great breeder if he would do it!

Well i can't just ask you for a lift :lol2:
That's cool, think i saw the tiles in wickes before, i'll try get a lift down tomorrow then, but i've been meaning to for a while and never seem to get round to it.
Need to pass my driving test, i've got it on the 9th of august :gasp:
Definitely in need of a retes stack :whip:
Are yours mostly as well hanging out on it and at what level, my viv is only low so won't be able to have too many levels which is a shame


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Wow, that's really interesting, they're like asexual lizard then :gasp: shame as he's big and would be a great breeder if he would do it!
> 
> Well i can't just ask you for a lift :lol2:
> That's cool, think i saw the tiles in wickes before, i'll try get a lift down tomorrow then, but i've been meaning to for a while and never seem to get round to it.
> Need to pass my driving test, i've got it on the 9th of august :gasp:
> Definitely in need of a retes stack :whip:
> Are yours mostly as well hanging out on it and at what level, my viv is only low so won't be able to have too many levels which is a shame


They use all the levels to be honest and are in/ out constantly or scaling the fake rock wall. I would say they do favor the upper 2 layers.

Good luck with that test! I wouldnt of mind you asking mate as I would of been heading that way myself....


----------



## Nigel_wales

CommonBOA said:


> Good luck dude, she does look big:gasp:
> 
> Nice viv to:2thumb:


 
Thanks buddy!


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> They use all the levels to be honest and are in/ out constantly or scaling the fake rock wall. I would say they do favor the upper 2 layers.
> 
> Good luck with that test! I wouldnt of mind you asking mate as I would of been heading that way myself....


Well i've been PMing this lovely women and she said her OH can make me a 3 sides fake rock build with intergrated ledges for around £30 so i'm well happy, i could probably do it for the same price or cheaper but this will be better quality as he'd have done it before :2thumb: so then that plus the retes stack when i eventually get to wickes will make my viv complete :2thumb:
Think i'll def give doing backgrounds a go at some point, maybe the earless dragons viv when i get them as it'll be a smaller viv so less space to mess up and not as expensive :2thumb:
Thanks, i'll need it, i'm a nervous wreck when it comes to stuff like that :|


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Well i've been PMing this lovely women and she said her OH can make me a 3 sides fake rock build with intergrated ledges for around £30 so i'm well happy, i could probably do it for the same price or cheaper but this will be better quality as he'd have done it before :2thumb: so then that plus the retes stack when i eventually get to wickes will make my viv complete :2thumb:
> Think i'll def give doing backgrounds a go at some point, maybe the earless dragons viv when i get them as it'll be a smaller viv so less space to mess up and not as expensive :2thumb:
> Thanks, i'll need it, i'm a nervous wreck when it comes to stuff like that :|


 
Awesome stuff :2thumb:. That's a bargain tbh - is that with all the materials supplied also? If it's for your Ackie I would apply atleast 4 layers of grout to the build with the 1st layer being watered down slightly.

Just caught my female discovering her new nestbox : victory:. Sorry about poor pic.


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Awesome stuff :2thumb:. That's a bargain tbh - is that with all the materials supplied also? If it's for your Ackie I would apply atleast 4 layers of grout to the build with the 1st layer being watered down slightly.
> 
> Just caught my female discovering her new nestbox : victory:. Sorry about poor pic.
> image


Yeh, they said they'd build it all for me and then just give it me for the price of the paint as they everything else either free or cheap.
They said they're using polyfiller ontop of the polystrene so don't know if it'll be similar to grout?
They said they've done it a few times so should be great. Will ask them for some pictures of their already done setups now :2thumb:

Was thinking of doing about 6 layers. Might go from the floor then build up till it's as close as i can get to the heat bulb without it jumping and catching on. If it's from the floor then I can fill it all in with substrate and she'll be able to dig down into the lower lays and hopfully make some tight burrows, i'll see how it goes :2thumb:

Glad she found the nest box, if she lays eggs at the bottom of that you'll sure have some digging to do LOL is it heated at the bottom as I know barlow heats his Ackies lay box and substrate


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Yeh, they said they'd build it all for me and then just give it me for the price of the paint as they everything else either free or cheap.
> They said they're using polyfiller ontop of the polystrene so don't know if it'll be similar to grout?
> They said they've done it a few times so should be great. Will ask them for some pictures of their already done setups now :2thumb:
> 
> Was thinking of doing about 6 layers. Might go from the floor then build up till it's as close as i can get to the heat bulb without it jumping and catching on. If it's from the floor then I can fill it all in with substrate and she'll be able to dig down into the lower lays and hopfully make some tight burrows, i'll see how it goes :2thumb:
> 
> Glad she found the nest box, if she lays eggs at the bottom of that you'll sure have some digging to do LOL is it heated at the bottom as I know barlow heats his Ackies lay box and substrate


Sounds good mate will look forward to pics when it's done . 

I know :lol2:. Gonna be some fun digging them out of there, nah I haven't heated the bottom but it should warm up to the low 80's, that's something I will keep an eye on. I'm worried of the potential fire risk of burying a heatmat down there.


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Been watching my newer female over the last few days and I reckon she's definately going to drop another clutch in the near future.
> 
> She dropped loads of weight when she laid those 10 eggs around 10 - 11 days a go and suddenly has put it back on, eating like a machine and fillin out. I've re-arranged the big 5ft viv and included a huge nestbox (2ft deep) as I cannot get an ideal depth of substrate in there. I've put her in with the male that bred with NightGecko's female as he seems to have some viable eggs.
> 
> My male has been on her like a shot, constantly trying to mate he may have been lucky in the secluded cork tube haha. I have some pics of her and the viv. Hopefully my nesting has improved a lot this time around.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


Fingers crossed for you there bud. It is amazing how quick monitors can drop another clutch. It was a month between my ackies 1st and 2nd clutch.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Fingers crossed for you there bud. It is amazing how quick monitors can drop another clutch. It was a month between my ackies 1st and 2nd clutch.


 
Thanks mate, do you think the nesting looks a bit more suitable?


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Thanks mate, do you think the nesting looks a bit more suitable?


It certainly is big mate. As for suitable, only she can tell you that.:lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> It certainly is big mate. As for suitable, only she can tell you that.:lol2:


haha very true mate ! fingers crossed!


----------



## Chris18

The ackie just woke up :whistling2: Lazy git! :lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> The ackie just woke up :whistling2: Lazy git! :lol2:


Yours is only now getting up :lol2:?

One of my viv's is gettin frisky and steaming up a little :gasp::gasp::gasp:










:2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Yours is only now getting up :lol2:?
> 
> One of my viv's is gettin frisky and steaming up a little :gasp::gasp::gasp:
> 
> image
> 
> :2thumb:


Awesome mate. I have a feeling I'll be buying hatchlings from you sooner rather than later: victory:

How are the eggs looking?


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Yours is only now getting up :lol2:?
> 
> One of my viv's is gettin frisky and steaming up a little :gasp::gasp::gasp:
> 
> image
> 
> :2thumb:


 I know, she's not normally this lazy, probably be expecting her roaches soon too :whip:

OOOOOOOO looking good there mate 
Bring on baby kims, imagine how fidgety you're going to be when you have fertile eggs in the bator and having to wait for them to hatch :gasp:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Awesome mate. I have a feeling I'll be buying hatchlings from you sooner rather than later: victory:
> 
> How are the eggs looking?


I really hope so! 

Not good mate, there still in there but have dented and gone an off white. There is Perlite sticking to them also. I hope the new male makes a difference :2thumb:


----------



## MaMExotics

Nigel_wales said:


> I really hope so!
> 
> Not good mate, there still in there but have dented and gone an off white. There is Perlite sticking to them also. I hope the new male makes a difference :2thumb:


how many vivs and what ratio do you have in each viv and could u get a pic of each viv just the whole thing in one pic that would be cool plz


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> I know, she's not normally this lazy, probably be expecting her roaches soon too :whip:
> 
> OOOOOOOO looking good there mate
> Bring on baby kims, imagine how fidgety you're going to be when you have fertile eggs in the bator and having to wait for them to hatch :gasp:


I know tell me about! 

She laid 10 days ago exactly.... Think I better start upping her calcium intake and spoil her a bit by giving her more food I think. She's probaly the best for tong feeding so I can quite easily give her a bit more on the side :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

MaMExotics said:


> how many vivs and what ratio do you have in each viv and could u get a pic of each viv just the whole thing in one pic that would be cool plz


I posted a pic of my viv earlier on today on this thread, in the next couple of months I'll have another 2 of this type of viv and plan to keep 1.1 pairs only.... The only reason I have an extra male in here at the moment is because he was sold with the female I bought but doesn't seem interested in reproduction.


----------



## MaMExotics

Nigel_wales said:


> I posted a pic of my viv earlier on today on this thread, in the next couple of months I'll have another 2 of this type of viv and plan to keep 1.1 pairs only.... The only reason I have an extra male in here at the moment is because he was sold with the female I bought but doesn't seem interested in reproduction.


so do you keep 3:2 in that one viv?


----------



## Nigel_wales

MaMExotics said:


> so do you keep 3:2 in that one viv?


Nah there is a 2.1 in that viv at the moment but I'm moving one of the males out once I have built my next viv which should take around 3 weeks as I am taking the effort to seal it properly so I can fill the bottom with a foot of substrate! 

I have a male in another viv and a poorly female in a viv of her own to.


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Nah there is a 2.1 in that viv at the moment but I'm moving one of the males out once I have built my next viv which should take around 3 weeks as I am taking the effort to seal it properly so I can fill the bottom with a foot of substrate!
> 
> I have a male in another viv and a poorly female in a viv of her own to.


Did you not put anything in that poly viv in the end then mate, thought you were doing it on wednesday :Na_Na_Na_Na:

You'll have your ackies this time tomorrow and god knows what else you lot will be bringing back from Donny :2thumb:
All excited?


----------



## MaMExotics

Nigel_wales said:


> Nah there is a 2.1 in that viv at the moment but I'm moving one of the males out once I have built my next viv which should take around 3 weeks as I am taking the effort to seal it properly so I can fill the bottom with a foot of substrate!
> 
> I have a male in another viv and a poorly female in a viv of her own to.


what male is it your selling and do u have pics of your single vivs and do you think thell be any 2moro that you will pick up?


----------



## MaMExotics

OMG great news mum just sead that if they can live togther i can get 2 new lizards


----------



## Nigel_wales

MaMExotics said:


> what male is it your selling and do u have pics of your single vivs and do you think thell be any 2moro that you will pick up?


 
I may be selling my big male and he really is a lot bigger than my other males. I'm not picking any Kimberly's up tomorrow.

I haven't got pics of the exact viv's the others are in but they look similar to this. Why do you ask???


----------



## MaMExotics

Nigel_wales said:


> I may be selling my big male and he really is a lot bigger than my other males. I'm not picking any Kimberly's up tomorrow.
> 
> I haven't got pics of the exact viv's the others are in but they look similar to this. Why do you ask???
> 
> image


im just interset in there vivs as i would like to get some someday


----------



## Nigel_wales

MaMExotics said:


> im just interset in there vivs as i would like to get some someday


 
You ideally want to look at the first viv but imagine it with more substrate in the bottom and I reckon it would be nearly perfect, it could do with more cracks and crevices for them to squeeze into though.


----------



## MaMExotics

Nigel_wales said:


> You ideally want to look at the first viv but imagine it with more substrate in the bottom and I reckon it would be nearly perfect, it could do with more cracks and crevices for them to squeeze into though.


yea i just wanted to see the rest of your vivs


----------



## MaMExotics

MaMExotics said:


> OMG great news mum just sead that if they can live togther i can get 2 new lizards


also what age could you sex them as i would prefer that a pair so i could breed?


----------



## Nigel_wales

MaMExotics said:


> also what age could you sex them as i would prefer that a pair so i could breed?


 
Are you still on about Kimberly's?


----------



## MaMExotics

Nigel_wales said:


> Are you still on about Kimberly's?


well would u recomnd them as a 2nd lizard :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: i wish no Ackies
btw can i ask what other what was your 1st reptile and when did you stop keeping them as i saw you only keep Kims


----------



## MaMExotics

MaMExotics said:


> well would u recomnd them as a 2nd lizard :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: i wish no Ackies
> btw did you used to keep other lizards be4 Kims


----------



## MaMExotics

double post


----------



## Nigel_wales

MaMExotics said:


> well would u recomnd them as a 2nd lizard :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: i wish no Ackies
> btw can i ask what other what was your 1st reptile and when did you stop keeping them as i saw you only keep Kims


I've kept and bred Beardies, Frillies and once had a CWD. I gave up the Beardies a few months a go as they are getting to mainstream now! 

Ackies is a really good choice!


----------



## MaMExotics

Nigel_wales said:


> I've kept and bred Beardies, Frillies and once had a CWD. I gave up the Beardies a few months a go as they are getting to mainstream now!
> 
> Ackies is a really good choice!


ty i was just wondering what expernce you had b4 u got into kims


----------



## Nigel_wales

MaMExotics said:


> ty i was just wondering what expernce you had b4 u got into kims


Not a lot in regards to monitors tbh they are a whole new ball game... But I have asked questions and done plenty of research to have a good idea of what I'm doing : victory:...... I think :lol2:


----------



## MaMExotics

Nigel_wales said:


> Not a lot in regards to monitors tbh they are a whole new ball game... But I have asked questions and done plenty of research to have a good idea of what I'm doing : victory:...... I think :lol2:


so did keepimg beardies help you at all ?  god i wish i could get Kims


----------



## Nigel_wales

MaMExotics said:


> so did keepimg beardies help you at all ?  god i wish i could get Kims


Yea I would say it would, you learn things with whatever species you keep.


----------



## MaMExotics

Nigel_wales said:


> Yea I would say it would, you learn things with whatever species you keep.


cool wat will u be looking for 2moro?


----------



## Nigel_wales

MaMExotics said:


> cool wat will u be looking for 2moro?


Nothing planned but I am picking my Ackies up.


----------



## MaMExotics

Nigel_wales said:


> Nothing planned but I am picking my Ackies up.


do you know what dwarf monitor will be there , maby you will find some Kims


----------



## benjaybo

cold blooded beast said:


> Only just saw the pic requests. . . will see what i can do guys. . .


awesome sauce


----------



## kitschyduck

Failed to find any ackies at Doncaster. Majorly gutted


----------



## MaMExotics

kitschyduck said:


> Failed to find any ackies at Doncaster. Majorly gutted


i heard there was only 3 and sold very fast i guese if you want somthing you preorder it and pick it up at donny


----------



## Nigel_wales

MaMExotics said:


> i heard there was only 3 and sold very fast i guese if you want somthing you preorder it and pick it up at donny


 
I didnt say any Ackies, only Gilleni....


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> I didnt say any Ackies, only Gilleni....


someone else mentioned ackies too so you must of missed them or they sold fast and someone was walking round with them :lol2:

How did it all go?
Heard it was hot and smelly :whistling2:
what you guys come home with?


----------



## Tony31

kitschyduck said:


> Failed to find any ackies at Doncaster. Majorly gutted


How many are you after? I have 10 babies to sell (reluctantly:lol2 and im going to the EHS show in two weeks :whistling2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> someone else mentioned ackies too so you must of missed them or they sold fast and someone was walking round with them :lol2:
> 
> How did it all go?
> Heard it was hot and smelly :whistling2:
> what you guys come home with?


 
Yea extremely hot and smelly. I still came home with my new Ackies and a crestie for a friend which is really nice! I'm really pleased with them tbh and the male is huge especially in comparison to the others :gasp:. They all seemed to enjoy the viv and were straight on the fake rock testing it out and were pretty good climbers to my suprise. Thankfully it seemed to cope well with the claws espcially the weight of the bigger male. Some pics.










Smaller male scaling the rock wall and the big guy eating again...










The 2 males basking together.










The female also making good use of some of the ledges I added into the enclosure which was nice to see.










He was basking and caught this as it flew past him when one of the others spooked it....


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Yea extremely hot and smelly. I still came home with my new Ackies and a crestie for a friend which is really nice! I'm really pleased with them tbh and the male is huge especially in comparison to the others :gasp:. They all seemed to enjoy the viv and were straight on the fake rock testing it out and were pretty good climbers to my suprise. Thankfully it seemed to cope well with the claws espcially the weight of the bigger male. Some pics.
> 
> image
> 
> Smaller male scaling the rock wall and the big guy eating again...
> 
> image
> 
> The 2 males basking together.
> 
> image
> 
> The female also making good use of some of the ledges I added into the enclosure which was nice to see.
> 
> image
> 
> He was basking and caught this as it flew past him when one of the others spooked it....



Awesome additions!
You enjoying them then :whistling2:?
Glad they're making full use of the background, mine is in progress as we speak 
That male certainly is a beast :lol2:
Sure he doesn't want to come visit my female 
Glad you got there and back ok
No cresties for the misses then?


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Awesome additions!
> You enjoying them then :whistling2:?
> Glad they're making full use of the background, mine is in progress as we speak
> That male certainly is a beast :lol2:
> Sure he doesn't want to come visit my female
> Glad you got there and back ok
> No cresties for the misses then?


Didn't see anything I liked and don't have a setup ready as I want to try and pick up a second hand tank for her as the exo's are expensive brand new. 

Yes I do like them! They are pretty awesome and definately have some character about them. Looking forward to tomorrow now when they wake up :no1:.

It was a horrible drive mate not to bad in the morning but on the way back it was unbearable with the heat. I was worried about the Crestie and the animals in the back it was that bad.


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Didn't see anything I liked and don't have a setup ready as I want to try and pick up a second hand tank for her as the exo's are expensive brand new.
> 
> Yes I do like them! They are pretty awesome and definately have some character about them. Looking forward to tomorrow now when they wake up :no1:.
> 
> It was a horrible drive mate not to bad in the morning but on the way back it was unbearable with the heat. I was worried about the Crestie and the animals in the back it was that bad.


Heard there was only V. gilleni there and a trio of ackies monitor wise which sucks. bet your wallet is glad there was nothing that took your fancy though!
Hoping kempton park will be better as it's two floors so not as cramped!

Yeh was boiling here aswell, went out for a 20 minute walk with the dogs and was dying so can't even imagine what it was like in a car!
Lucky the crestie was alright, not good on heat, mine have all dug into their substrate to cool down
How long did the drive take?
were you queuing outside long?
Still haven't managed to get a lift to wilkos -.- :lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Heard there was only V. gilleni there and a trio of ackies monitor wise which sucks. bet your wallet is glad there was nothing that took your fancy though!
> Hoping kempton park will be better as it's two floors so not as cramped!
> 
> Yeh was boiling here aswell, went out for a 20 minute walk with the dogs and was dying so can't even imagine what it was like in a car!
> Lucky the crestie was alright, not good on heat, mine have all dug into their substrate to cool down
> How long did the drive take?
> were you queuing outside long?
> Still haven't managed to get a lift to wilkos -.- :lol2:


Yea there was Gilleni there, very nice but I wasn't to keen on them.

I'm tempted to go to Kempton or shall I miss out and save all my cash for Hamm.... :devil:

Yea we had a drink from McDonalds on the way home and place it one top of the Crestie box for a few minutes at a time which seemed to work a treat at dropping the temps a little it was full of ice, the new digi thermometer came into play nicely there :lol2:. The drive was around 3.5 hours up and 4 hours back but we stopped for some food as well. I got there fairly early so was pretty much at the front of the queue along with some other nutters. I was queuing for around 30 mins as all the members were let in first.

If I'm going anywhere near Wickes I'll let you know bud and you can nick a lift!


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Yea there was Gilleni there, very nice but I wasn't to keen on them.
> 
> I'm tempted to go to Kempton or shall I miss out and save all my cash for Hamm.... :devil:
> 
> Yea we had a drink from McDonalds on the way home and place it one top of the Crestie box for a few minutes at a time which seemed to work a treat at dropping the temps a little it was full of ice, the new digi thermometer came into play nicely there :lol2:. The drive was around 3.5 hours up and 4 hours back but we stopped for some food as well. I got there fairly early so was pretty much at the front of the queue along with some other nutters. I was queuing for around 30 mins as all the members were let in first.
> 
> If I'm going anywhere near Wickes I'll let you know bud and you can nick a lift!


They look sweet, i do love gilleni and i bet they're a lot cooler when in a viv running around :2thumb:
Yeh good idea with the drinks!
It's bad enough driving 2 and a half hours on a normal day to my grandads so it really must of sucked!
I'm definitely going kempton as my grandad lives 15 mins away and it's my birthday 4 days after so hoping for some early birthday money, wish it was the weekend after my birthday though 
I think it's best to get there early, stuff waiting around for hours outside lol!
Probably worth becoming a member if you go again then to grab the gooduns

Thanks for the offer of a lift, just let me know and you can have that pop in and see the reptiles :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> They look sweet, i do love gilleni and i bet they're a lot cooler when in a viv running around :2thumb:
> Yeh good idea with the drinks!
> It's bad enough driving 2 and a half hours on a normal day to my grandads so it really must of sucked!
> I'm definitely going kempton as my grandad lives 15 mins away and it's my birthday 4 days after so hoping for some early birthday money, wish it was the weekend after my birthday though
> I think it's best to get there early, stuff waiting around for hours outside lol!
> Probably worth becoming a member if you go again then to grab the gooduns
> 
> Thanks for the offer of a lift, just let me know and you can have that pop in and see the reptiles :2thumb:


Yea will be taking the tidy car next time as it's got air con unlke my legendary 400 quid peugeot haha. On the plus it only cost me 60 quid there and back in diesel :lol2:,.

I've got to go down and price up some Marine ply sheets tomorrow for my new viv so can give you a lift then if you like I'm not to bothered about time as I got the day off work? I need some inspiration on a crestie setup for the mrs too lol.


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Yea will be taking the tidy car next time as it's got air con unlke my legendary 400 quid peugeot haha. On the plus it only cost me 60 quid there and back in diesel :lol2:,.
> 
> I've got to go down and price up some Marine ply sheets tomorrow for my new viv so can give you a lift then if you like I'm not to bothered about time as I got the day off work? I need some inspiration on a crestie setup for the mrs too lol.


Sounds good mate if you don't mind, not bothered on time either, probably supposed to go to college tomorrow but i won't bother, get more work done in the house where i have food and internet :whistling2:
Hope mine can be some inspiration, they're nothing special though in my book :lol2:
I really want a go at doing a dart frog style viv, they look so good as displays :mf_dribble:


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Yea will be taking the tidy car next time as it's got air con unlke my legendary 400 quid peugeot haha. On the plus it only cost me 60 quid there and back in diesel :lol2:,.
> 
> I've got to go down and price up some Marine ply sheets tomorrow for my new viv so can give you a lift then if you like I'm not to bothered about time as I got the day off work? I need some inspiration on a crestie setup for the mrs too lol.


It was really good to meet you today bud. I enjoyed the drink and chat, and that male ackie certainly is a beast!!! We'll have to bivvy up sometime and you can show me how to carp fish. I know what you mean about the drive. It only took me 25 mins to get home but I was thinking I'm glad I didn't buy any reps as I would have been worrying my tits off about them in a car with that heat!!!!


----------



## iDomino

Nigel_wales said:


> Yea will be taking the tidy car next time as it's got air con unlke my legendary 400 quid peugeot haha. On the plus it only cost me 60 quid there and back in diesel :lol2:,.
> 
> I've got to go down and price up some Marine ply sheets tomorrow for my new viv so can give you a lift then if you like I'm not to bothered about time as I got the day off work? I need some inspiration on a crestie setup for the mrs too lol.


 i have a lil glass exo here if you need one for the crestie :whistling2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> It was really good to meet you today bud. I enjoyed the drink and chat, and that male ackie certainly is a beast!!! We'll have to bivvy up sometime and you can show me how to carp fish. I know what you mean about the drive. It only took me 25 mins to get home but I was thinking I'm glad I didn't buy any reps as I would have been worrying my tits off about them in a car with that heat!!!!


Likewise mate! Always good 2 put a name to a face. Yea haha, I've had some awesome results carp fishing sounds like a plan.

I pulled over a couple of times to make sure they were ok on the way home but the Ackies have settled in great thankfully and are not lookin to stressed, great addition to my collection. Nothing for a while now monitorwise until Hamm where ill hopefully find what Im looking for! : victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

iDomino said:


> i have a lil glass exo here if you need one for the crestie :whistling2:


How big :mf_dribble:


----------



## kitschyduck

Tony31 said:


> How many are you after? I have 10 babies to sell (reluctantly:lol2 and im going to the EHS show in two weeks :whistling2:


Argh! I spent all my money at donny and am about to quit my job now (decided today!). But I'm still going to the EHS show as I only live ten mins away. Completely gutted but I'll have to wait for my birthday in December or something


----------



## iDomino

Nigel_wales said:


> How big :mf_dribble:


ugh the 60cm square one i think
theres a small hole in the mesh lid where i wedged a light fitting into it before though


----------



## Nigel_wales

kitschyduck said:


> Argh! I spent all my money at donny and am about to quit my job now (decided today!). But I'm still going to the EHS show as I only live ten mins away. Completely gutted but I'll have to wait for my birthday in December or something


Bad times!!! Your brave quitting your job though the way things are at the moment it's so tough at the moment to find work. Good luck! 



iDomino said:


> ugh the 60cm square one i think
> theres a small hole in the mesh lid where i wedged a light fitting into it before though


PM me some prices mate.


----------



## kitschyduck

Nigel_wales said:


> Bad times!!! Your brave quitting your job though the way things are at the moment it's so tough at the moment to find work. Good luck! .


Oh tell me about it  scary times! Luckily I breed all my own live food!


----------



## MaMExotics

Nigel_wales said:


> Bad times!!! Your brave quitting your job though the way things are at the moment it's so tough at the moment to find work. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> PM me some prices mate.


 what other reptiles you planning on getting


----------



## Nigel_wales

MaMExotics said:


> what other reptiles you planning on getting


Nothing in the immediate future mate, I will possibly try and get another female Kimberly but that won't be for a long time yet! It would be nice to have 3 pairs...


----------



## iDomino

Nigel_wales said:


> Bad times!!! Your brave quitting your job though the way things are at the moment it's so tough at the moment to find work. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> PM me some prices mate.


 its the 45cm square not the 60


----------



## MaMExotics

Nigel_wales said:


> Nothing in the immediate future mate, I will possibly try and get another female Kimberly but that won't be for a long time yet! It would be nice to have 3 pairs...


 cool so how u liking your ackie you got an overall pic of your viv ive seen he othe rpics but you got one thats overall veiw


----------



## Chris18

Thanks to nigel and his girlfriend I finally added a retes stack to my ackies viv :2thumb:
Thanks again nigel!

Picks, not the most beautiful retes stack ever :whistling2:



















And the ackie enjoying it :whistling2: 
The top is a lot higher than my old basking spot so i assume it's rather hot :gasp:














































My Room is a muddy mess now as i had to dig out a load of the substrate to fit it in and move the stump over, took ages :lol2:

Time for a bit of Call of duty to relax :whistling2:

Oh and if you have dwarf monitors and £7 get to wickes and get the materials and build yourself one!


----------



## spottygeckos2011

can you keep a single ackie in a 3ft by 18 inch viv?


----------



## Chris18

spottygeckos2011 said:


> can you keep a single ackie in a 3ft by 18 inch viv?


way too small IMO, i feel bad enough keeping one in a 4 foot viv and i'd be tricky getting a cool end as they demand some pretty high temps


----------



## Chris18

More pictures you ask?
Well ok!










Saw her little head poking out while looking around the tv, would of ran if i had got up so had to use crappy zoom :whistling2:


----------



## MaMExotics

Chris18 said:


> Time for a bit of Call of duty to relax :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> xbox 360 or PS3???
Click to expand...


----------



## Nigel_wales

MaMExotics said:


> cool so how u liking your ackie you got an overall pic of your viv ive seen he othe rpics but you got one thats overall veiw


Some pics of the viv the Ackies are in, I have added some fake plants and stacked cork bark up which they love going inbetween!










Close up of each side.






















Chris18 said:


> Thanks to nigel and his girlfriend I finally added a retes stack to my ackies viv :2thumb:
> Thanks again nigel!
> 
> Picks, not the most beautiful retes stack ever :whistling2:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And the ackie enjoying it :whistling2:
> The top is a lot higher than my old basking spot so i assume it's rather hot :gasp:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> My Room is a muddy mess now as i had to dig out a load of the substrate to fit it in and move the stump over, took ages :lol2:
> 
> Time for a bit of Call of duty to relax :whistling2:
> 
> Oh and if you have dwarf monitors and £7 get to wickes and get the materials and build yourself one!


No worries and nice 2 meet you! I bet it was an experience and entertaining gettin into a car with my Mrs :lol2:, I'm like her SatNav... actually I am her SatNav!!!



Chris18 said:


> More pictures you ask?
> Well ok!
> 
> image
> 
> Saw her little head poking out while looking around the tv, would of ran if i had got up so had to use crappy zoom :whistling2:


Looking good mate! She seems to be enjoying it and exploring the different layers :no1:. Let me know what area she prefers best, mine seem to enjoy the top 2 layers and sometimes go on top but they hate exposing themselves when basking.


----------



## MaMExotics

Nigel_wales said:


> Some pics of the viv the Ackies are in, I have added some fake plants and stacked cork bark up which they love going inbetween!
> 
> image
> 
> Close up of each side.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries and nice 2 meet you! I bet it was an experience and entertaining gettin into a car with my Mrs :lol2:, I'm like her SatNav... actually I am her SatNav!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good mate! She seems to be enjoying it and exploring the different layers :no1:. Let me know what area she prefers best, mine seem to enjoy the top 2 layers and sometimes go on top but they hate exposing themselves when basking.


 You making a youtube vid of them??


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> More pictures you ask?
> Well ok!
> 
> image
> 
> Saw her little head poking out while looking around the tv, would of ran if i had got up so had to use crappy zoom :whistling2:


Looking good Chris mate.



Nigel_wales said:


> Some pics of the viv the Ackies are in, I have added some fake plants and stacked cork bark up which they love going inbetween!
> 
> image
> 
> Close up of each side.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries and nice 2 meet you! I bet it was an experience and entertaining gettin into a car with my Mrs :lol2:, I'm like her SatNav... actually I am her SatNav!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good mate! She seems to be enjoying it and exploring the different layers :no1:. Let me know what area she prefers best, mine seem to enjoy the top 2 layers and sometimes go on top but they hate exposing themselves when basking.


 
Looks like the ackies have settled in well allready Nigel. And that viv looks outstanding. Unbeleivable for your first attempt!: victory:


Not sure if I'm tempting fate or not but I've started to set up the hatchling viv today. Just got temps spot on using a Gu10 25W halogen bulb providing a good basking spot of 125F. These bulbs pack out loadsa heat and are only small. 25 watt to heat a 3 foot tank is cheap running! I'll have to see if the same temps maintain once this heatwave passes though.

And I got one of those SIMS incubation boxes at Donny. I'm going to hatch half my next clutch in that and the other half as normal and compare results. Should be interesting. She still hasn't laid yet.


----------



## Nigel_wales

MaMExotics said:


> You making a youtube vid of them??


Yea probaly once they settle in a bit mate


----------



## MaMExotics

Nigel_wales said:


> Yea probaly once they settle in a bit mate


 cool : victory:


----------



## MaMExotics

Barlow said:


> Looking good Chris mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the ackies have settled in well allready Nigel. And that viv looks outstanding. Unbeleivable for your first attempt!: victory:
> 
> 
> Not sure if I'm tempting fate or not but I've started to set up the hatchling viv today. Just got temps spot on using a Gu10 25W halogen bulb providing a good basking spot of 125F. These bulbs pack out loadsa heat and are only small. 25 watt to heat a 3 foot tank is cheap running! I'll have to see if the same temps maintain once this heatwave passes though.
> 
> And I got one of those SIMS incubation boxes at Donny. I'm going to hatch half my next clutch in that and the other half as normal and compare results. Should be interesting. She still hasn't laid yet.


 will you have any babys sept/oct time??


----------



## Barlow

MaMExotics said:


> will you have any babys sept/oct time??


Yeah, some should be available around october.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Looking good Chris mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the ackies have settled in well allready Nigel. And that viv looks outstanding. Unbeleivable for your first attempt!: victory:
> 
> 
> Not sure if I'm tempting fate or not but I've started to set up the hatchling viv today. Just got temps spot on using a Gu10 25W halogen bulb providing a good basking spot of 125F. These bulbs pack out loadsa heat and are only small. 25 watt to heat a 3 foot tank is cheap running! I'll have to see if the same temps maintain once this heatwave passes though.
> 
> And I got one of those SIMS incubation boxes at Donny. I'm going to hatch half my next clutch in that and the other half as normal and compare results. Should be interesting. She still hasn't laid yet.


Cheers fella! It hasn't come out too bad and they seem to enjoy it, eating plenty of roaches/ locust today! I havent seen any squabbling but they know the big male is the boss, had to take him out earlier to feed the others because they didnt have a chance of gettin anything with him around, he has a huge appetite. I will have to look at those bulbs as I have a couple of 3ft vivs knocking around which I'm using 60W bulbs in.

Good luck with the eggs : victory:.


----------



## MaMExotics

Barlow said:


> Yeah, some should be available around october.


cool as im getting a job in aug if not oct that means mum said i can have 2 more lizards so wanting 2 ackies around that time  also its my 16th bday in oct


----------



## spottygeckos2011

Chris18 said:


> way too small IMO, i feel bad enough keeping one in a 4 foot viv and i'd be tricky getting a cool end as they demand some pretty high temps


So would a 6 by 3 be better


----------



## Chris18

spottygeckos2011 said:


> So would a 6 by 3 be better


Definitely, could get a trio in there mate :2thumb:


----------



## iDomino

Chris18 said:


> Definitely, could get a trio in there mate :2thumb:


 stop going on about ackies :'(


----------



## Chris18

iDomino said:


> stop going on about ackies :'(


stop reading the dwarf monitor thread :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:
hows the big boy doing, noticed any growth spurts? :lol2:


----------



## iDomino

Chris18 said:


> stop reading the dwarf monitor thread :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> hows the big boy doing, noticed any growth spurts? :lol2:


 nope, tbh i havent really noticed my wd growing either, but i know it has a lil bit

but oonly had it 3 days soo..

im up kaths for 2 weeks from wednesday so im sure when i get home itll look a fair bit bigger

and technically it is a dwarf rite now :whistling2:


----------



## Chris18

iDomino said:


> nope, tbh i havent really noticed my wd growing either, but i know it has a lil bit
> 
> but oonly had it 3 days soo..
> 
> im up kaths for 2 weeks from wednesday so im sure when i get home itll look a fair bit bigger
> 
> and technically it is a dwarf rite now :whistling2:


Well you'll definitely notice it after two weeks, especially because you won't be seeing him :lol2:


----------



## iDomino

Chris18 said:


> Well you'll definitely notice it after two weeks, especially because you won't be seeing him :lol2:


 yeah hopefully it wont be so touchy either >.>


----------



## MaMExotics

any one got a list of the diffrent dwarf monitors there r?


----------



## Chris18

MaMExotics said:


> any one got a list of the diffrent dwarf monitors there r?


V. (O.) acanthurus - V. (O.) auffenbergi - V. (O.) baritji - V. (O.) brevicauda - V. (O.) bushi - V. (O.) caudolineatus - V. (O.) eremius - V. (O.) gilleni - V. (O.) glauerti - V. (O.) glebopalma - V. (O.) kingorum - V. (O.) mitchelli - V. (O.) pilbarensis - V. (O.) primordius - V. (O.) scalaris - V. (O.) semiremex - V. (O.) storri - V. (O.) timorensis - V. (O.) tristis

The (O.) is for Odatria, which is the group of dwarfies


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> V. (O.) acanthurus - V. (O.) auffenbergi - V. (O.) baritji - V. (O.) brevicauda - V. (O.) bushi - V. (O.) caudolineatus - V. (O.) eremius - V. (O.) gilleni - V. (O.) glauerti - V. (O.) glebopalma - V. (O.) kingorum - V. (O.) mitchelli - V. (O.) pilbarensis - V. (O.) primordius - V. (O.) scalaris - V. (O.) semiremex - V. (O.) storri - V. (O.) timorensis - V. (O.) tristis
> 
> The (O.) is for Odatria, which is the group of dwarfies


Nice work Chris! I'll be googling some of the species I don't recognise : victory:


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Nice work Chris! I'll be googling some of the species I don't recognise : victory:


wikipedia mwhaha
I did post it before all neat before without the (O.) and put them on different lines but it was loads of pages back and i'm too lazy to edit it today :devil:
Probably won't be able to get quite a few on that list in Europe though, Oz is saving them all for themselves


----------



## MaMExotics

Chris18 said:


> V. (O.) acanthurus - V. (O.) auffenbergi - V. (O.) baritji - V. (O.) brevicauda - V. (O.) bushi - V. (O.) caudolineatus - V. (O.) eremius - V. (O.) gilleni - V. (O.) glauerti - V. (O.) glebopalma - V. (O.) kingorum - V. (O.) mitchelli - V. (O.) pilbarensis - V. (O.) primordius - V. (O.) scalaris - V. (O.) semiremex - V. (O.) storri - V. (O.) timorensis - V. (O.) tristis
> 
> The (O.) is for Odatria, which is the group of dwarfies


comman names??? srry new i havnt learnd latin yet 
the only ones that interset me are ackies and Kims oh and timors
EDIT : also do you get any of these in albino????


----------



## Chris18

MaMExotics said:


> comman names??? srry new i havnt learnd latin yet


Two seconds, i'll sort them all out then :lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> wikipedia mwhaha
> I did post it before all neat before without the (O.) and put them on different lines but it was loads of pages back and i'm too lazy to edit it today :devil:
> Probably won't be able to get quite a few on that list in Europe though, Oz is saving them all for themselves


You haven't learnt them off by heart? :gasp: Please stop posting on this thread :lol2:


----------



## MaMExotics

is there ANY albino dwarf monitors ???


----------



## Nigel_wales

MaMExotics said:


> is there ANY albino dwarf monitors ???


There is a Leutistic Kingorum I believe


----------



## Chris18

Know in to be kept in EuropeNot known in Europe
Above are too my knowledge

V. acanthurus acanthurus, V. acanthurus brachyurus aka Red/Yellow Ackie or spiny tailed monitor

V. auffenbergi aka peacock monitor

V. baritji 

V. brevicauda aka short tailed monitor

V. bushi 

V. caudolineatus aka Striped tailed Monitor 

V. eremius 

V. gilleni Pygmy aka Mulga Monitor or gillens monitor

V. glauerti, Kimberly Rock Monitor

V. glebopalma 

V. kingorum aka Kings Monitor

V. mitchelli

V. pilbarensis pilbara rock monitor 

V. primordius 

V. scalaris 

V. semiremex 

V. storri aka Storrs Monitor 

V. timorensis aka Timor Monitor

V. tristis and V. tristis orientalis aka Black headed monitor? (V. tristis tristis)

Hope all this is right, probably not


----------



## MaMExotics

Nigel_wales said:


> There is a Leutistic Kingorum I believe


is this it


----------



## MaMExotics

Chris18 said:


> Know in to be kept in EuropeNot known in Europe
> Above are too my knowledge
> 
> V. acanthurus acanthurus, V. acanthurus brachyurus aka Red/Yellow Ackie or spiny tailed monitor
> 
> V. auffenbergi aka peacock monitor
> 
> V. baritji
> 
> V. brevicauda aka short tailed monitor
> 
> V. bushi
> 
> V. caudolineatus aka Striped tailed Monitor
> 
> V. eremius
> 
> V. gilleni Pygmy aka Mulga Monitor or gillens monitor
> 
> V. glauerti, Kimberly Rock Monitor
> 
> V. glebopalma
> 
> V. kingorum aka Kings Monitor
> 
> V. mitchelli
> 
> V. pilbarensis pilbara rock monitor
> 
> V. primordius
> 
> V. scalaris
> 
> V. semiremex
> 
> V. storri aka Storrs Monitor
> 
> V. timorensis aka Timor Monitor
> 
> V. tristis and V. tristis orientalis aka Black headed monitor? (V. tristis tristis)
> 
> Hope all this is right, probably not


cheers


----------



## Chris18

MaMExotics said:


> cheers


Sorry about the red ones having no common names, i'm really lazy :bash:


----------



## MaMExotics

Chris18 said:


> Sorry about the red ones having no common names, i'm really lazy :bash:


its ok god i want them all  ill just have to barewith the 2 ackies i hope to get in Oct them in a year or so hopefully a Kim


----------



## Chris18

MaMExotics said:


> its ok god i want them all  ill just have to barewith the 2 ackies i hope to get in Oct them in a year or so hopefully a Kim


It's hard enough learning them all!
Imagine having a collection of them all though :mf_dribble:


----------



## MaMExotics

Chris18 said:


> It's hard enough learning them all!
> Imagine having a collection of them all though :mf_dribble:


one can dream well i better be going ofgf speek to you's tomorro


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> It's hard enough learning them all!
> Imagine having a collection of them all though :mf_dribble:


That would be a fulltime job and a pretty awesome one to.


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> That would be a fulltime job and a pretty awesome one to.


You wouldn't know where to look, activity all over the place!
Wish australia would open their borders for exports again


----------



## Chris18

REALLY happy with my Retes Stack, first thing she did when she woke up was climb up onto the top layer and bask, just fed her and her feeding response was like nothing i've seen out of her before so the extra heat from the top layer being higher must of got her a load of energy!


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> REALLY happy with my Retes Stack, first thing she did when she woke up was climb up onto the top layer and bask, just fed her and her feeding response was like nothing i've seen out of her before so the extra heat from the top layer being higher must of got her a load of energy!


 
Awesome glad to hear it Chris :2thumb:. My Ackies are a lot more active today must be settling in and feeling a bit more happier. Gutted I had to go into the office today and for the rest of the week with this huge project i got on :bash:


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Awesome glad to hear it Chris :2thumb:. My Ackies are a lot more active today must be settling in and feeling a bit more happier. Gutted I had to go into the office today and for the rest of the week with this huge project i got on :bash:


Just taking a Temp of the top layer with a digi thermo, wonder how hot it'll be :gasp:

That's a shame about having to go into work! you'll have to enjoy them all weekend and do nothing then :lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Just taking a Temp of the top layer with a digi thermo, wonder how hot it'll be :gasp:
> 
> That's a shame about having to go into work! you'll have to enjoy them all weekend and do nothing then :lol2:


Let me know what the temps are : victory:.

Yea having a proper chilled out weekend after the last few busy ones building stuff and donny :lol2:


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Let me know what the temps are : victory:.
> 
> Yea having a proper chilled out weekend after the last few busy ones building stuff and donny :lol2:


148.6 and still rising :gasp: might have to switch down to a lower bulb at this rate, i've got a few 60 watts spare anyway :2thumb:
I'm going to measure the second level next, if it isn't 130 or there about i'll downsize the bulb so the top layer is 130


----------



## Chris18

Hmmm stuck now

First level 150f and second level is 101f!
Do I keep it at 150f as she seems to be using it and a lot more active but very hot or do i go for a lower bulb and have the top layer at 130f or a bit higher?
I feel the underside of the top layer and it's boiling so heat must be leaking through just not enough to get the second layer up :blowup:


----------



## iDomino

Chris18 said:


> Hmmm stuck now
> 
> First level 150f and second level is 101f!
> Do I keep it at 150f as she seems to be using it and a lot more active but very hot or do i go for a lower bulb and have the top layer at 130f or a bit higher?
> I feel the underside of the top layer and it's boiling so heat must be leaking through just not enough to get the second layer up :blowup:


at the risk of having to spend more money , thiner layers of slate or whatever your using so the heat travel through more and doesnt dispurse after the first layer?


----------



## Chris18

iDomino said:


> at the risk of having to spend more money , thiner layers of slate or whatever your using so the heat travel through more and doesnt dispurse after the first layer?


They were the thinnest i could find, only like a couple of Cm thick, some look thinner though so might try measure them and then use the thinnest on the top, should of done that in the first place :whistling2:

EDIT: if all else fails then I can look at using smaller chunks of wood to make the levels closer together but doubt it'll shoot up by 30f
Mixed the levels around now so the thinnest is at the top but again was only a millimeter or so difference


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> They were the thinnest i could find, only like a couple of Cm thick, some look thinner though so might try measure them and then use the thinnest on the top, should of done that in the first place :whistling2:
> 
> EDIT: if all else fails then I can look at using smaller chunks of wood to make the levels closer together but doubt it'll shoot up by 30f
> Mixed the levels around now so the thinnest is at the top but again was only a millimeter or so difference


Chris mate. You've got the concept of the Retes stack a bit wrong bud. Instead of wood just on the corners you need it going fully around 3 sides of the slates, so she can only enter from one side. And the spaces between each needs to be tiny. Like 1.5 inch max. They like to squeeze into these small spaces to feel secure and there shouldnt be any airflow through the stacks so they can pick different temp and humidity choices to suit their needs. 

That's pretty much quoting Frank Retes there. He's not everyones cup of tea but thats what he designed them for.

As for the high temp on top level, if thats measured with a digi thermometer rather than a temp gun then assume it's hotter than that. It's the surface temps that are important to the monitor, not air temps.

But if she's using it, and using it well then why change? My auffies have been subject to temps up to 159F for nearly a year and they are doing great. In fact I'll be digging for eggs soon as I caught them copulating when I got home from the donny show. It could have been mock copulation but with how little I see the guys I'm not going to take the chance of leaving any eggs in the cage, however small that chance may be!


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> 148.6 and still rising :gasp: might have to switch down to a lower bulb at this rate, i've got a few 60 watts spare anyway :2thumb:
> I'm going to measure the second level next, if it isn't 130 or there about i'll downsize the bulb so the top layer is 130


That is hot lol. If it seems to be working and she's using it then I would leave it. Keep an eye on her though. I'm sure Barlow has high temps for his Ackies and they are doing great.



Chris18 said:


> They were the thinnest i could find, only like a couple of Cm thick, some look thinner though so might try measure them and then use the thinnest on the top, should of done that in the first place :whistling2:
> 
> EDIT: if all else fails then I can look at using smaller chunks of wood to make the levels closer together but doubt it'll shoot up by 30f
> Mixed the levels around now so the thinnest is at the top but again was only a millimeter or so difference


They got to be 15MM tops anything thinner and you risk breakages IMO. 



Barlow said:


> Chris mate. You've got the concept of the Retes stack a bit wrong bud. Instead of wood just on the corners you need it going fully around 3 sides of the slates, so she can only enter from one side. And the spaces between each needs to be tiny. Like 1.5 inch max. They like to squeeze into these small spaces to feel secure and there shouldnt be any airflow through the stacks so they can pick different temp and humidity choices to suit their needs.
> 
> That's pretty much quoting Frank Retes there. He's not everyones cup of tea but thats what he designed them for.
> 
> As for the high temp on top level, if thats measured with a digi thermometer rather than a temp gun then assume it's hotter than that. It's the surface temps that are important to the monitor, not air temps.
> 
> But if she's using it, and using it well then why change? My auffies have been subject to temps up to 159F for nearly a year and they are doing great. In fact I'll be digging for eggs soon as I caught them copulating when I got home from the donny show. It could have been mock copulation but with how little I see the guys I'm not going to take the chance of leaving any eggs in the cage, however small that chance may be!


Good luck with the Auffies mate : victory:.


----------



## Chris18

I've got some wood left so i'll cut it up later today and put it all around except a few gaps, the ones i've seen always had big gaps like mine so that's why i've done that

I'm not worried about the high temps, just that it's really high and then the next level is really low compared, there is no middle ground, i'll block off most the sides and see if that increases temps, otherwise i'll use thinner wood.
She does sit on the log a bit further back a lot of the time as well so i'm assuming that is a nice temp for her also, i'll just keep an eye on what she does today and if she keeps on using the top level or not

Congrats on catching the Auffenbergi copulating and hope this means they're 1.1 and not just doing it for dominance or whatever, surely this means they're approaching sexual maturity soon though if they haven't already?


----------



## Chris18

YouTube - ‪Ackie Monitor vs Roach‬‏

Another dubia roach down


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> YouTube - ‪Ackie Monitor vs Roach‬‏
> 
> Another dubia roach down


Ha awesome. I love the way she quickly scuttles back into the tank when she realises shes outside :2thumb:.


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> .
> Good luck with the Auffies mate : victory:.


Cheers mate.



Chris18 said:


> I've got some wood left so i'll cut it up later today and put it all around except a few gaps, the ones i've seen always had big gaps like mine so that's why i've done that
> 
> I'm not worried about the high temps, just that it's really high and then the next level is really low compared, there is no middle ground, i'll block off most the sides and see if that increases temps, otherwise i'll use thinner wood.
> She does sit on the log a bit further back a lot of the time as well so i'm assuming that is a nice temp for her also, i'll just keep an eye on what she does today and if she keeps on using the top level or not
> 
> Congrats on catching the Auffenbergi copulating and hope this means they're 1.1 and not just doing it for dominance or whatever, surely this means they're approaching sexual maturity soon though if they haven't already?


You can get some 3' x 1.5 inch strips of wood from B&Q for 99p each. Thats what I use. Then araldite it round 3 sides. Only araldite it on to the tops of each slate though, otherwise you'll end up with one heavy stack. It's best to be able to lift it apart stack by stack. I learnt that the hard way :lol2:


----------



## Chris18

Barlow said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> 
> 
> You can get some 3' x 1.5 inch strips of wood from B&Q for 99p each. Thats what I use. Then araldite it round 3 sides. Only araldite it on to the tops of each slate though, otherwise you'll end up with one heavy stack. It's best to be able to lift it apart stack by stack. I learnt that the hard way :lol2:


Thanks barlow, she's been using the top a lot so i'm guessing she's appreciating the higher temps? Not sorted out the retes yet as i have a lot of college work to do by tomorrow so will try sort it out on the weekend.


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> Thanks barlow, she's been using the top a lot so i'm guessing she's appreciating the higher temps? Not sorted out the retes yet as i have a lot of college work to do by tomorrow so will try sort it out on the weekend.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


She is gorgous mate. I'm not sure if that swap is going ahead now mate. I want to but he told me that he wants to sell asap. If he's still got them when I have hatchlings he says he'll do the swap and the deal will still be on!


----------



## Chris18

Barlow said:


> She is gorgous mate. I'm not sure if that swap is going ahead now mate. I want to but he told me that he wants to sell asap. If he's still got them when I have hatchlings he says he'll do the swap and the deal will still be on!


No worries mate, i'm just appreciative that you even thought about me when you came across it and tried to sort me out an awesome deal, just let me know if it happens :2thumb:
I'll get a male one way or another at some point, havent got much hopes for finding one at kempton though as there was non at doncaster :devil:

She keeps giving me more photo opportunities so i can't help myself!


----------



## amberATLforever

does anyone know if ackie's can eat GALS (eggs)??? :hmm:


----------



## Chris18

amberATLforever said:


> does anyone know if ackie's can eat GALS (eggs)??? :hmm:


Yeh they'll probably eat the actual snails, the eggs might be a bit small


----------



## amberATLforever

Chris18 said:


> Yeh they'll probably eat the actual snails, the eggs might be a bit small


okay  cuz my auntie has GALS and she says that hers are always laying eggs, so i told her i would find out if my ackie would eat them so she wouldnt have to keep worrying about getting rid of them :2thumb: thanks


----------



## barbara herald

are these male and female if any cud answer please


----------



## Chris18

barbara herald said:


> are these male and female if any cud answer please
> image


Looks very much the case
Male on at the top , female on the bottom
The base of the females tail looks a tad skinny in my opinion


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Ha awesome. I love the way she quickly scuttles back into the tank when she realises shes outside :2thumb:.


I missed this!
She's a funny little thing, sometimes i'll let her zoom around my room when i have all exits blocked and she'll always return to the viv every 5 minutes and bask again, then off she goes again :lol2:


----------



## barbara herald

Chris18 said:


> Looks very much the case
> The base of the females tail looks a tad skinny in my opinion


what cud be the cause of that they are my mates they aint been eating very well he bought them 3 weeks ago


----------



## Chris18

barbara herald said:


> what cud be the cause of that they are my mates they aint been eating very well he bought them 3 weeks ago


It might be due to not eating then as she still looks quite plump around the sides, just the tail base is a little skinny, or it could be over mating from previous owner with low amounts of food?
Get him to sign up here so we can talk through his setup would be the easiest as they normally have a very keen appetite, if not can you get the following info from him....

Temperatures at the basking spot
Humidity
What substrate and how deep
UV% if any
What he's feeding
Age if possible


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Looks very much the case
> Male on at the top , female on the bottom
> The base of the females tail looks a tad skinny in my opinion


I agree with you on the sexes of those! That female looks similar to mine.



Chris18 said:


> I missed this!
> She's a funny little thing, sometimes i'll let her zoom around my room when i have all exits blocked and she'll always return to the viv every 5 minutes and bask again, then off she goes again :lol2:


I let mine run on my bed yesterday all three went straight under the quilt went to sleep after a funny few minutes of watching small lumps move around:lol2:


----------



## barbara herald

Chris18 said:


> It might be due to not eating then as she still looks quite plump around the sides, just the tail base is a little skinny, or it could be over mating from previous owner with low amounts of food?
> Get him to sign up here so we can talk through his setup would be the easiest as they normally have a very keen appetite, if not can you get the following info from him....
> 
> Temperatures at the basking spot 130-140f
> Humidity 70%
> What substrate and how deep he has soil/sand mix bout 5inch at 1 end and 10 inch at cool end
> 
> UV% if any 10% uvb
> 
> What he's feeding locust meal worms morio worms
> Age if possible he didnt get age when bought from the shop
> 
> 
> ive replied in quote viv is 4 x 2 x2 he pretty usless on comp thats why he asked me to look for him any advice totaly appreciated


----------



## Chris18

barbara herald said:


> Chris18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might be due to not eating then as she still looks quite plump around the sides, just the tail base is a little skinny, or it could be over mating from previous owner with low amounts of food?
> Get him to sign up here so we can talk through his setup would be the easiest as they normally have a very keen appetite, if not can you get the following info from him....
> 
> Temperatures at the basking spot 130-140f
> Humidity 70%
> What substrate and how deep he has soil/sand mix bout 5inch at 1 end and 10 inch at cool end
> 
> UV% if any 10% uvb
> 
> What he's feeding locust meal worms morio worms
> Age if possible he didnt get age when bought from the shop
> 
> 
> ive replied in quote viv is 4 x 2 x2 he pretty usless on comp thats why he asked me to look for him any advice totaly appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> IMO everything seems to be set up perfect :hmm:
> What is their feeding like? Mine tends to eat 4 adult male dubia every other day and that's at 2 different sittings, so 2 in the morning and then two later on in the day, i find they'll feed a lot more if fed like this!
Click to expand...


----------



## barbara herald

he took them back to the shop today and they ate 8 wax worms each so she said to him ther is no problem and wudnt refund as he paid £250 as a breeding pair ive been reading loads of threads and i said that his setup and temps were fine when he first got them he fed the a plate of pigs heart 3 weeks ago and aint eat since well until the wax worms also there still active


----------



## Chris18

barbara herald said:


> he took them back to the shop today and they ate 8 wax worms each so she said to him ther is no problem and wudnt refund as he paid £250 as a breeding pair ive been reading loads of threads and i said that his setup and temps were fine when he first got them he fed the a plate of pigs heart 3 weeks ago and aint eat since well until the wax worms also there still active


Well now they've eaten waxworms they should be fine as they will keep them going while your friend works out what's going on but i wouldn't feed anymore as they're no good for anything
All I can recommend is try some crickets or roaches as they're faster moving prey and might get their attention more. Does he watch them when he feeds them or just throws it in and lets them snack through out the day (nothing wrong with that) I would just tell him to observe them when he first puts the food in and how often they're basking etc.


----------



## barbara herald

he said they bask a lot i told him not to panic but there his 1st lizards other than beardies he has do you think that could be a proble as the vivs look at each other


----------



## Chris18

barbara herald said:


> he said they bask a lot i told him not to panic but there his 1st lizards other than beardies he has do you think that could be a proble as the vivs look at each other


No, I don't think it would cause problems, my ackie just looks at my ferret in utter disgust and then put her head down and gets back to baskings :lol2:
She did see my baby cresties before though and wanted a rather expensive snack if you know what i mean :whistling2:
I would just let them settle and keep a really close eye on them. Are they pooing? i know that sounds stupid but it can be a good indicator of how much they're eating. Maybe they're finding hiding crickets and eating them and so your friend isn't noticing? I really have never heard of ackies having problems feeding. If it continues for another week i would seek vet help


----------



## barbara herald

so how much on average per day should they be eating im gonna tell him to get some roaches aswel there asme lizards i would lie a trio at some point


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Not sure if you have tried this yet, but make up a batch of scrambled egg for the ackies (using just water, no butter or milk etc). this got my none feeders eating :2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

barbara herald said:


> are these male and female if any cud answer please
> image


Definately a pair there Barbera, no doubts about that. It sounds like they have a decent set up, just tell him to add a deep nest box as the female needs one in there at all times. They could be picky eater due to previous diet, but kept as stated tey would soon eat anything that moves. Locusts and Dubia roaches should really get them going!! Try fuzzy/ small mice once a fortnight too. And I don't think that females tail base is too thin. Just a dodgy camera angle IMO.


----------



## barbara herald

Barlow said:


> Definately a pair there Barbera, no doubts about that. It sounds like they have a decent set up, just tell him to add a deep nest box as the female needs one in there at all times. They could be picky eater due to previous diet, but kept as stated tey would soon eat anything that moves. Locusts and Dubia roaches should really get them going!! Try fuzzy/ small mice once a fortnight too. And I don't think that females tail base is too thin. Just a dodgy camera angle IMO.


i took the pic when i was down helping him yesterday as he bought a pair of beardies that had no uvb didnt look well 
i gonna go down today pass all info on her nest sit is about 10inch deep in cool end


----------



## Nigel_wales

barbara herald said:


> i took the pic when i was down helping him yesterday as he bought a pair of beardies that had no uvb didnt look well
> i gonna go down today pass all info on her nest sit is about 10inch deep in cool end


 
Have the Beardies got UV now?


----------



## barbara herald

yeah they have got that sorted straight away some people dont have a clue


----------



## iDomino

barbara herald said:


> yeah they have got that sorted straight away some people dont have a clue


 i blame bad pet shops =/


----------



## barbara herald

yeah i think yhat aswel not giving enough information plus the buyer should research well before buying


----------



## benjaybo

barbara herald said:


> yeah i think yhat aswel not giving enough information plus the buyer should research well before buying


true i believe bad pet shops have played a role in neglected animals but everyone who has the ability to go get a reptile from a shop has the ability to go to the library etc and get all the info they need, 
some people just don't care which is sad but that said there is plenty of awareness about reptile needs thanks to forums like this one so i would hope people would join and get knowledge of their new pets to be before getting them.
: victory:


----------



## barbara herald

ive read loads about ackies trying to learn an understand things an i dnt own any maybe in the future but got my hands full at the min


----------



## benjaybo

barbara herald said:


> ive read loads about ackies trying to learn an understand things an i dnt own any maybe in the future but got my hands full at the min


yeh me two i may get some but not for a few years :2thumb:


----------



## Tony31

Picked up two newbies last night. Two baby storrs. All being well pics up over the weekend.:2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Tony31 said:


> Picked up two newbies last night. Two baby storrs. All being well pics up over the weekend.:2thumb:


Nice. . . can't wait to see them :2thumb:


----------



## chris1978

I have a group of 4 Storrs Monitors and am unsure of the sexes. They are all now pretty close to full adult size and I have noticed courtship behavior from them lately.

Would anyone be able to tell me the sexes if I post up some decent pics?

What kind of views would be best? From above, underneath or both?


----------



## Paul P

chris1978 said:


> I have a group of 4 Storrs Monitors and am unsure of the sexes. They are all now pretty close to full adult size and I have noticed courtship behavior from them lately.
> 
> Would anyone be able to tell me the sexes if I post up some decent pics?
> 
> What kind of views would be best? From above, underneath or both?


2 photos of each, from above of each take 1 photo of full animal and one from nose tip to middle of the shoulder blades, number each pair or photos as lizard 1 or 2 etc and ill try and visually sex them for you, its not easy if they are under 8 months old, lol how old are yours?


----------



## monitor mad

Always nice to see , newley hatched Ackies :2thumb:


----------



## Paul P

monitor mad said:


> Always nice to see , newley hatched Ackies :2thumb:
> 
> image
> image
> image


Another job well done, MM :2thumb:

Have all hatched the same time or are some still lazing around in the eggs?


----------



## monitor mad

Paul P said:


> Another job well done, MM :2thumb:
> 
> Have all hatched the same time or are some still lazing around in the eggs?


All hatched within 12 hours Paul , have you got any plans for this year at all ? :2thumb:


----------



## Paul P

monitor mad said:


> All hatched within 12 hours Paul , have you got any plans for this year at all ? :2thumb:


Yeh I have some plans for this year but it seems so do my monitors, :devil:


----------



## Nigel_wales

monitor mad said:


> Always nice to see , newley hatched Ackies :2thumb:
> 
> image
> image
> image


 
Nice mate :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad

Paul P said:


> Yeh I have some plans for this year but it seems so do my monitors, :devil:


I know what you mean Paul , still waiting for some love action from the Kordensis and beccari but i know they will get there in there own good time :2thumb:




Nigel_wales said:


> Nice mate :2thumb:


Cheers Nigel , hows your lot getting on and in particular your female Kimmbo ?:2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

monitor mad said:


> I know what you mean Paul , still waiting for some love action from the Kordensis and beccari but i know they will get there in there own good time :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Nigel , hows your lot getting on and in particular your female Kimmbo ?:2thumb:


 
Ackies are doing very well and eating like crazy :lol2: especially the bigger male who I have to take out sometimes to feed the others :2thumb:. The female Kimberly is still ill but she seems to be gettin better very slowly I think her head isnt as tilted and she's moving around a bit more now but still not eating which is what's worrying me the most! The other female Kimberly has gone huge since I caught them mating so I'm guessing she may be gravid will get some pics later. The males are all doing fine :2thumb:.


----------



## monitor mad

Nigel_wales said:


> Ackies are doing very well and eating like crazy :lol2: especially the bigger male who I have to take out sometimes to feed the others :2thumb:. The female Kimberly is still ill but she seems to be gettin better very slowly I think her head isnt as tilted and she's moving around a bit more now but still not eating which is what's worrying me the most! The other female Kimberly has gone huge since I caught them mating so I'm guessing she may be gravid will get some pics later. The males are all doing fine :2thumb:.
> 
> image


Lets hope your female kimm comes around for you mate : victory:

That male Ackie is a beast as well :lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

monitor mad said:


> Lets hope your female kimm comes around for you mate : victory:
> 
> That male Ackie is a beast as well :lol2:


Yea I hope she does to. Yea he is! It's unbelievable how big he is :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

monitor mad said:


> newley hatched Ackies :2thumb:
> 
> image
> image
> image


If good gardeners are said to have green thumbs. . . then shouldn't you have scaley thumbs?. . . . .have you actually kept records since first successfully breeding monitors?. . .how many offspring have your animals produced? . . .and what was the first species you had success with? . . . what do you consider the greatest breeding achievement so far?. . . so many questions I know,but I'm certain many of us here would be interested. . . .congrats again.
Marcus


----------



## monitor mad

cold blooded beast said:


> If good gardeners are said to have green thumbs. . . then shouldn't you have scaley thumbs?. . . . .have you actually kept records since first successfully breeding monitors?. . .how many offspring have your animals produced? . . .and what was the first species you had success with? . . . what do you consider the greatest breeding achievement so far?. . . so many questions I know,but I'm certain many of us here would be interested. . . .congrats again.
> Marcus


I haven't kept records but off the top of my head upwards of 30 x Ackies and twelve Argus but still have 15 x Argus egg's to hatch out as yet , i consider any breeding of monitors a really good achievement and there are many more keepers who regularly breed and hatch monitors , on a personal note i am heading towards i hope breeding my v.mertensi which i now consider my top project , also im hopeing to breed my Kordensis and beccari and rudicollis eventually , sounds easy in theory but pretty difficult in practice but we will see how these plans pan out eventually.

steve :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

monitor mad said:


> I haven't kept records but off the top of my head upwards of 30 x Ackies and twelve Argus but still have 15 x Argus egg's to hatch out as yet , i consider any breeding of monitors a really good achievement and there are many more keepers who regularly breed and hatch monitors , on a personal note i am heading towards i hope breeding my v.mertensi which i now consider my top project , also im hopeing to breed my Kordensis and beccari and rudicollis eventually , sounds easy in theory but pretty difficult in practice but we will see how these plans pan out eventually.
> 
> steve :2thumb:


I'm sure you'll be successful mate! The animals are in tip top condition now it's up to them :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

monitor mad said:


> I haven't kept records but off the top of my head upwards of 30 x Ackies and twelve Argus but still have 15 x Argus egg's to hatch out as yet , i consider any breeding of monitors a really good achievement and there are many more keepers who regularly breed and hatch monitors , on a personal note i am heading towards i hope breeding my v.mertensi which i now consider my top project , also im hopeing to breed my Kordensis and beccari and rudicollis eventually , sounds easy in theory but pretty difficult in practice but we will see how these plans pan out eventually.
> 
> steve :2thumb:


I'm certain many of us can only :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:. . .I'm still so new to all this and only wish I'd have started with reptiles instead of marine fish and inverts over 20 years ago,even with a single Lizard at the moment it's so much more rewarding than even my rarest fish and corals were.Awsomely addictive hobby.


----------



## monitor mad

Nigel_wales said:


> I'm sure you'll be successful mate! The animals are in tip top condition now it's up to them :lol2:


Cheers Nigel 

The hardest part as im sure your well aware of at the moment is finding some of the rarer type monitors to buy your breeding stock in the first place , i have found the majority of my animals over in the EU and even then they seem very few and far between and come up for sale only very occasionally.: victory:


----------



## Tony31

The new additions settling in :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Tony31 said:


> The new additions settling in :2thumb:


 
Very very nice :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## iangreentree

I see what u mean Nigel that male ackies is massive  I pick my 3 babies up tomorrow only been keeping ackies a few weeks that takes me up to 5 ackies


----------



## Nigel_wales

iangreentree said:


> I see what u mean Nigel that male ackies is massive  I pick my 3 babies up tomorrow only been keeping ackies a few weeks that takes me up to 5 ackies


Ha ha he's huge aint he but hes really gentle when it comes to hand feeding unlike the other 2 snatchers! My other male is a lot smaller and probaly more of an average size than him.

Awesome bud good luck with them and post up some pics :no1:


----------



## iangreentree

Nigel_wales said:


> Ha ha he's huge aint he but hes really gentle when it comes to hand feeding unlike the other 2 snatchers! My other male is a lot smaller and probaly more of an average size than him.
> 
> Awesome bud good luck with them and post up some pics :no1:


Yeah no worries buddy I hope you Kim picks up mate for ya.


----------



## iDomino

iangreentree said:


> I see what u mean Nigel that male ackies is massive  I pick my 3 babies up tomorrow only been keeping ackies a few weeks that takes me up to 5 ackies


 wouldnt happen to be the ones from phippo would they?


----------



## Nigel_wales

iangreentree said:


> Yeah no worries buddy I hope you Kim picks up mate for ya.


Thanks mate !


----------



## iangreentree

iDomino said:


> wouldnt happen to be the ones from phippo would they?


Yes mate why's that?? How did u know I was getting them from him?


----------



## iDomino

iangreentree said:


> Yes mate why's that?? How did u know I was getting them from him?


 because i was buying them a week ago XD


----------



## iangreentree

iDomino said:


> because i was buying them a week ago XD


How come u didn't ? How did u know I was buying them?


----------



## iDomino

iangreentree said:


> How come u didn't ? How did u know I was buying them?


 only guy on here selling 3 babies atm so it was power of deduction :2thumb:
well i was going there on the saturday to buy them, but i got layed off on the friday >.>


----------



## Barlow

monitor mad said:


> I haven't kept records but off the top of my head upwards of 30 x Ackies and twelve Argus but still have 15 x Argus egg's to hatch out as yet , i consider any breeding of monitors a really good achievement and there are many more keepers who regularly breed and hatch monitors , on a personal note i am heading towards i hope breeding my v.mertensi which i now consider my top project , also im hopeing to breed my Kordensis and beccari and rudicollis eventually , sounds easy in theory but pretty difficult in practice but we will see how these plans pan out eventually.
> 
> steve :2thumb:


I'm sure you'll be successfull with the mertens mate. They are my favorates!! I agree, successfully hatching any monitor is a great achievement by anyones standards.



cold blooded beast said:


> I'm certain many of us can only :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:. . .I'm still so new to all this and only wish I'd have started with reptiles instead of marine fish and inverts over 20 years ago,even with a single Lizard at the moment it's so much more rewarding than even my rarest fish and corals were.Awsomely addictive hobby.


I agree with you there matey. I used to breed Tanganyikan cichlids for 7 or 8 years on quite a large scale (for a hobbyist) and I wish I'd have got into dwarf monitors before now. I used to keep salvator, savs and Niles back in the mid nineties but there was no internet then and good books were hard to find and I wasn't too successfull at it. This time around I'm doing much better.



Tony31 said:


> The new additions settling in :2thumb:


Beautiful mate. I was thinking of buying these but I thought it would be best to hold out for a larger group of hatchlings as I heard trying to pair adults up is a nightmare. Very nice monitors mate!: victory:



Nigel_wales said:


> Ackies are doing very well and eating like crazy :lol2: especially the bigger male who I have to take out sometimes to feed the others :2thumb:. The female Kimberly is still ill but she seems to be gettin better very slowly I think her head isnt as tilted and she's moving around a bit more now but still not eating which is what's worrying me the most! The other female Kimberly has gone huge since I caught them mating so I'm guessing she may be gravid will get some pics later. The males are all doing fine :2thumb:.
> 
> image


That male blows me away every time I see him. I'm off barbel fishing all day tomorrow and tomorrow night. Can't wait!!! You been out much?


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> I'm sure you'll be successfull with the mertens mate. They are my favorates!! I agree, successfully hatching any monitor is a great achievement by anyones standards.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you there matey. I used to breed Tanganyikan cichlids for 7 or 8 years on quite a large scale (for a hobbyist) and I wish I'd have got into dwarf monitors before now. I used to keep salvator, savs and Niles back in the mid nineties but there was no internet then and good books were hard to find and I wasn't too successfull at it. This time around I'm doing much better.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful mate. I was thinking of buying these but I thought it would be best to hold out for a larger group of hatchlings as I heard trying to pair adults up is a nightmare. Very nice monitors mate!: victory:
> 
> 
> 
> That male blows me away every time I see him. I'm off barbel fishing all day tomorrow and tomorrow night. Can't wait!!! You been out much?


:lol2: He's brill aint he. I havent been out planning on doing some surface fishing for the carp soon tho. Barbel fishing ey, we have some crackin Barbel rivers around here (Usk, Wye, Taff) let me know how you get on mate :no1:


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> :lol2: He's brill aint he. I havent been out planning on doing some surface fishing for the carp soon tho. Barbel fishing ey, we have some crackin Barbel rivers around here (Usk, Wye, Taff) let me know how you get on mate :no1:


The Trent is about a 45 minute drive from me and it's an amazing barbel river. I've had them to 10lb 10oz but seen 16lb plus fish on the bank. It also got some massive Zander in. That's where I'm off tommorrow. 2 rods for the barbel and one for the Zander. There's Carp to 37lb in that stretch too! (the 37 is a ghostie!!).


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> The Trent is about a 45 minute drive from me and it's an amazing barbel river. I've had them to 10lb 10oz but seen 16lb plus fish on the bank. It also got some massive Zander in. That's where I'm off tommorrow. 2 rods for the barbel and one for the Zander. There's Carp to 37lb in that stretch too! (the 37 is a ghostie!!).


I've heard of the Trent your lucky to have such a nice river close by :mf_dribble: a 37lb Ghostie is impressive. Good luck mate and I hope you get some monsters :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad

Barlow said:


> I'm sure you'll be successfull with the mertens mate. They are my favorates!! I agree, successfully hatching any monitor is a great achievement by anyones standards.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you there matey. I used to breed Tanganyikan cichlids for 7 or 8 years on quite a large scale (for a hobbyist) and I wish I'd have got into dwarf monitors before now. I used to keep salvator, savs and Niles back in the mid nineties but there was no internet then and good books were hard to find and I wasn't too successfull at it. This time around I'm doing much better.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful mate. I was thinking of buying these but I thought it would be best to hold out for a larger group of hatchlings as I heard trying to pair adults up is a nightmare. Very nice monitors mate!: victory:
> 
> 
> 
> That male blows me away every time I see him. I'm off barbel fishing all day tomorrow and tomorrow night. Can't wait!!! You been out much?


 
Another fisherman , top notch :no1::no1::no1:

I used to breed central American chichlids years ago and Axolotls as well


----------



## Barlow

monitor mad said:


> Another fisherman , top notch :no1::no1::no1:
> 
> I used to breed central American chichlids years ago and Axolotls as well


I use to love cichlids!

If it's not time with the monitors then time on the bank is the next best thing!


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> I've heard of the Trent your lucky to have such a nice river close by :mf_dribble: a 37lb Ghostie is impressive. Good luck mate and I hope you get some monsters :2thumb:


 
Me too matey!


----------



## iangreentree

I used to have my own Aquatic shop and I used to specialise in African cichlids I uses to import direct from the lake side. Was great used to see some great fish, we have had crabs from malwai(blue stunning) and fresh water sponges we are talking 9 years ago! Still don't see many today.


----------



## Barlow

iangreentree said:


> I used to have my own Aquatic shop and I used to specialise in African cichlids I uses to import direct from the lake side. Was great used to see some great fish, we have had crabs from malwai(blue stunning) and fresh water sponges we are talking 9 years ago! Still don't see many today.


My first job was in an aquatic centre. Worked there for 4 years and was in charge of the african cichlids, although it was just the Tangs that floated my boat!


----------



## chris1978

Paul P said:


> 2 photos of each, from above of each take 1 photo of full animal and one from nose tip to middle of the shoulder blades, number each pair or photos as lizard 1 or 2 etc and ill try and visually sex them for you, its not easy if they are under 8 months old, lol how old are yours?


Thanks, much appreciated. I will try and get some decent pics this coming week when I'm off work and post them up.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Tony31 said:


> The new additions settling in :2thumb:


so cute:2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

For the first time in nearly 2 weeks I caught the ill Kimberly climbing up to bask, hopefully this is a good sign that she is on the mend!


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> For the first time in nearly 2 weeks I caught the ill Kimberly climbing up to bask, hopefully this is a good sign that she is on the mend!


 Can imagine the relief. . . .fingers crossed this is the start of full behaviour. . . .


----------



## Nigel_wales

Cheers mate! She's still not eating tho so hopefully that's the next step!


----------



## Jaymz

Nigel_wales said:


> For the first time in nearly 2 weeks I caught the ill Kimberly climbing up to bask, hopefully this is a good sign that she is on the mend!





Nigel_wales said:


> Cheers mate! She's still not eating tho so hopefully that's the next step!


Sorry to hear shes not well mate. Fingers crossed she starts eating soon.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Jaymz said:


> Sorry to hear shes not well mate. Fingers crossed she starts eating soon.


 
Cheers pal lets hope so!


----------



## iangreentree

Nigel_wales said:


> For the first time in nearly 2 weeks I caught the ill Kimberly climbing up to bask, hopefully this is a good sign that she is on the mend!


Nice mate hopefully she eat soon  on a lighter note I got my 3 babies after a 3 hour round trip I will take pics soon as I just put them a small temp viv setup. Just gave them a good soak as they were all in shed.


----------



## iDomino

iangreentree said:


> Nice mate hopefully she eat soon  on a lighter note I got my 3 babies after a 3 hour round trip I will take pics soon as I just put them a small temp viv setup. Just gave them a good soak as they were all in shed.


 i hate my life for getting sakced the day before i was going to get these :bash:
hopefully youll provide them with a nice home :2thumb:
good luck with them, cant wait to see pics


----------



## cold blooded beast

As requested by some (a while back) . . .some shots of Freckles from earlier today. . .











































. . .of course it's only after taking the shots,then sitting down to do "the photobucket thing"that he really started to show off. . .typical:blush:

Once again sorry for poor quality. . .as small as he is. . .I hope it can be seen that hes packing on the mass nicely.
Marcus


----------



## Nigel_wales

iangreentree said:


> Nice mate hopefully she eat soon  on a lighter note I got my 3 babies after a 3 hour round trip I will take pics soon as I just put them a small temp viv setup. Just gave them a good soak as they were all in shed.


Looking forward to pics mate, what are they like?



cold blooded beast said:


> As requested by some (a while back) . . .some shots of Freckles from earlier today. . .
> image
> image
> image
> 
> image
> image
> 
> 
> . . .of course it's only after taking the shots,then sitting down to do "the photobucket thing"that he really started to show off. . .typical:blush:
> 
> Once again sorry for poor quality. . .as small as he is. . .I hope it can be seen that hes packing on the mass nicely.
> Marcus


Very nice I'll have some of these 1 day :mf_dribble:


----------



## jambo1984

Nigel_wales said:


> For the first time in nearly 2 weeks I caught the ill Kimberly climbing up to bask, hopefully this is a good sign that she is on the mend!


 fingers crossed mate she will soon be snatching the food off you :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

jambo1984 said:


> fingers crossed mate she will soon be snatching the food off you :2thumb:


Thanks fella that would be an achievement considering how bad she was at 1 stage! She's still not out of the woods yet though...


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Thanks fella that would be an achievement considering how bad she was at 1 stage! She's still not out of the woods yet though...


Glad she's making progress mate. Fingers crossed she makes a full recovery.: victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Glad she's making progress mate. Fingers crossed she makes a full recovery.: victory:


 
Cheers mate. How did the fishing go? I bet it was tough in the heat!!!


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Cheers mate. How did the fishing go? I bet it was tough in the heat!!!


Crap mate. 2 barbel about 7 lb and 5 bream. The river is really low and clear. Not the best of conditions. I'm Eel fishing next weekend, hope I have more luck then.


----------



## monitor mad

Just a Quick heads up if any one is interested my mate is selling a pair of pygmy mulga's £800 the pair : victory:


----------



## amberATLforever

does anyone know if ackie's can regurgitate their food? as i came downstairs this morning to find two dead crickets on the floor of my ackie's tank laying next to each other :S my mum said that she saw him running about swinging his head around and then she noticed the dead crickets on the floor??? he was fed about 8 large crickets yesterday afternoon i think i saw him eat them all but i am not sure?


----------



## Nigel_wales

amberATLforever said:


> does anyone know if ackie's can regurgitate their food? as i came downstairs this morning to find two dead crickets on the floor of my ackie's tank laying next to each other :S my mum said that she saw him running about swinging his head around and then she noticed the dead crickets on the floor??? he was fed about 8 large crickets yesterday afternoon i think i saw him eat them all but i am not sure?


Yes they can not exactly sure why they do it but could have been that he/ she didn't bask for long enough to digest them all, they can also do it when frightened so something may have spooked him/ her.


----------



## amberATLforever

Nigel_wales said:


> Yes they can not exactly sure why they do it but could have been that he/ she didn't bask for long enough to digest them all, they can also do it when frightened so something may have spooked him/ her.


well i only got him last sunday with a setup and he doesnt actually have a basking lamp he only has a ceramic bulb but i thought that would be fine as that is what he has obviously had??? he doesnt really seem like himself he's just laying on the floor and not moving much? he lifts his heads up if you go over and look at him but thats about it


----------



## Nigel_wales

amberATLforever said:


> well i only got him last sunday with a setup and he doesnt actually have a basking lamp he only has a ceramic bulb but i thought that would be fine as that is what he has obviously had??? he doesnt really seem like himself he's just laying on the floor and not moving much? he lifts his heads up if you go over and look at him but thats about it


 
Can you give us some information with regards to your setup?

Size, temps (cool, hot and basking) and anything else you can think of. Amount of hides, substrate.


----------



## amberATLforever

Nigel_wales said:


> Can you give us some information with regards to your setup?
> 
> Size, temps (cool, hot and basking) and anything else you can think of. Amount of hides, substrate.


i think his tank is a 4x2x2, cool side is about 90 hot side just under 100 and don't know his basking temp. he has a log and leaves to hide under on the cool side and a big long log on the hot side his ceramic is above that. im not sure on the substrate but it's some kind of bark. i don't really know much my dad would probably be more helpful but he's at work at the moment.


----------



## Nigel_wales

amberATLforever said:


> i think his tank is a 4x2x2, cool side is about 90 hot side just under 100 and don't know his basking temp. he has a log and leaves to hide under on the cool side and a big long log on the hot side his ceramic is above that. im not sure on the substrate but it's some kind of bark. i don't really know much my dad would probably be more helpful but he's at work at the moment.


 
The cool side needs to be around 80F so he may be overheating. Get the basking temp and also humidity levels and how they are maintained.

Ackies do like to burrow so maybe switch to a deep soil/ sand substrate or put in a nice box in with damp soil / sand in for him to dig in.


----------



## amberATLforever

Nigel_wales said:


> The cool side needs to be around 80F so he may be overheating. Get the basking temp and also humidity levels and how they are maintained.
> 
> Ackies do like to burrow so maybe switch to a deep soil/ sand substrate or put in a nice box in with damp soil / sand in for him to dig in.


he seems fine now, running about like normal. he seems to stay over the hot side alot more than the cool side thou. i was thinking of changing his substrate to a soil sand mix but thought i would let him settle in a bit before i change it and i just mist his tank a few times in the week for humidity.

how much do you recomend feeding them cause maybe i over fed him?


----------



## Chris18

amberATLforever said:


> he seems fine now, running about like normal. he seems to stay over the hot side alot more than the cool side thou. i was thinking of changing his substrate to a soil sand mix but thought i would let him settle in a bit before i change it and i just mist his tank a few times in the week for humidity.
> 
> how much do you recomend feeding them cause maybe i over fed him?


Get to BnQ and get some Day light bulbs, they do a lot better with visual baskings spots instead of a ceramic and then measure the temps, ideally you want the basking temps between 125-135 and then a decent gradient throughout the rest of the tank, like nigel says i would switch to sand/soil substrate as soon as you can really as they do a lot better on it

How old is it? I think it's pretty difficult to over feed them while young as most of the nutrients go into growning, if it's over 8 months old I would switch to feeding every other day. I do not use crickets so cant compare how much mine eats to yours as i use roaches


----------



## amberATLforever

Chris18 said:


> Get to BnQ and get some Day light bulbs, they do a lot better with visual baskings spots instead of a ceramic and then measure the temps, ideally you want the basking temps between 125-135 and then a decent gradient throughout the rest of the tank, like nigel says i would switch to sand/soil substrate as soon as you can really as they do a lot better on it
> 
> How old is it? I think it's pretty difficult to over feed them while young as most of the nutrients go into growning, if it's over 8 months old I would switch to feeding every other day. I do not use crickets so cant compare how much mine eats to yours as i use roaches


well i will talk to my dad when he gets home from work about new bulbs and changing the substrate 

and i was told he is about 2 years old by the person i brought it off so i will try feeding him every other day

thanks for all your help :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

amberATLforever said:


> well i will talk to my dad when he gets home from work about new bulbs and changing the substrate
> 
> and i was told he is about 2 years old by the person i brought it off so i will try feeding him every other day
> 
> thanks for all your help :2thumb:


Put some pics up of the setup and the ackie we all love lookin at pics :no1:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> Put some pics up of the setup and the ackie we all love lookin at pics :no1:


yeah. . .can never have _too_ many monitor pics. . . .especially as everyone else are always sooooooo much better than mine :lol2: . . .I really gotta sort a camera out!!! . . .not that my lil fellas been out today,still house full o kids. . .so I suppose he'll make an appearance a bit later now it's all peaceful.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Some more pics of the Kimberly's and look how fat that female is looking! I've witnessed them mating for around 2-3 days about a week a go and then they stopped so I was hoping the male did the deed and I'm more confident now judging by her sudden mass increase!!!

Sorry for the poor pics the lighting is a nightmare with the cam.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> Sorry for the poor pics the lighting is a nightmare with the cam.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


:lol2 apology for poor pics. . .have you _seen_ just how cr:censory MINE are? . . .yeah. . .of course you have. . .your pics are just fine. . . .really awesome looking animals too:mf_dribble:. . .hopefully the fella did get his nasty on with the lady


----------



## MaMExotics

Nigel as always great pics and lizards


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Some more pics of the Kimberly's and look how fat that female is looking! I've witnessed them mating for around 2-3 days about a week a go and then they stopped so I was hoping the male did the deed and I'm more confident now judging by her sudden mass increase!!!
> 
> Sorry for the poor pics the lighting is a nightmare with the cam.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


Sounds and looks promising mate. Copulation for 2 to 3 days and then a complete stop sounds like they mated when she told him she was ready (by producing pheromones). The fact that he's left her alone since suggests that you've got a nice "working" pair with those two. Did you write down the date when copulation stopped? She should lay around 20 to 28 days after. Any longer than that would suggest she's still not totally happy with nesting options. I think with that new huge nesting box and the fact she's had time to settle this time around means you'll have a lot better results with this clutch. Good luck mate and keep us all posted.

My ackie eggs are due to hatch within a week. I'm really excited about seeing them little heads pipping now!!


----------



## Nigel_wales

cold blooded beast said:


> :lol2 apology for poor pics. . .have you _seen_ just how cr:censory MINE are? . . .yeah. . .of course you have. . .your pics are just fine. . . .really awesome looking animals too:mf_dribble:. . .hopefully the fella did get his nasty on with the lady


Ha cheers fella! It would be nice if he did :2thumb:



MaMExotics said:


> Nigel as always great pics and lizards


 
Thanks m8...



Barlow said:


> Sounds and looks promising mate. Copulation for 2 to 3 days and then a complete stop sounds like they mated when she told him she was ready (by producing pheromones). The fact that he's left her alone since suggests that you've got a nice "working" pair with those two. Did you write down the date when copulation stopped? She should lay around 20 to 28 days after. Any longer than that would suggest she's still not totally happy with nesting options. I think with that new huge nesting box and the fact she's had time to settle this time around means you'll have a lot better results with this clutch. Good luck mate and keep us all posted.
> 
> My ackie eggs are due to hatch within a week. I'm really excited about seeing them little heads pipping now!!


Let's hope so mate. I've been watching them for a while now and he does not really attempt to mate her at all now as seen in the pics they were happily basking together. Lol the nestbox is huge and she regulary in and out of it which is a start lol! 

I can't wait to see the pics mate let's hope you get 100% hatch rate, what a bonus that would be ey!?!?


----------



## Jonnoak

Hi, thanks for you advise so far for Amber.. (Ackie regurgitate food)

Heres photos of the setup (sorry phone pics !!)










Cool Side









Hot Side









Basking (sorry uv light is on)









Axl 









At the moment the hot side is controlled by the ceramic on a stat, and he has 12hrs UV from 8 till 8

I'm thinking at the moment i think he over fed yesterday (8 extra large crickets !) but also welcome to advice as we are new to ackies (got 4 cresties)

Chris18, on the daylight bulb would that mean getting rid of the ceramic and mat stat and get a dimmer stat with the bulb ?.. and the substrate will be done asap 

Thanks again


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Hi guys, great news!
My female ackie has dropped me another 11 eggs yesterday, making the total 20 : victory:


----------



## Barlow

Dean Cheetham said:


> Hi guys, great news!
> My female ackie has dropped me another 11 eggs yesterday, making the total 20 : victory:


Congrats mate. I'm impatiently waiting for my first 12 to hatch anyday now:devil:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Barlow said:


> Congrats mate. I'm impatiently waiting for my first 12 to hatch anyday now:devil:


Thanks buddy :2thumb: i was watching her dig for ages (yet to experience them actually laying) and eventually i got bored and turnt to RFUK, turnt around a while later to see her lugging herself out of the lay box, and bless her she looked so skinny after laying i just had to give her a fluff :lol2:
The male tried to get in the lay box and she thought "hell no you dont!" and nipped him on the leg, never seen him run so fast haha.


----------



## monitor mad

Dean Cheetham said:


> Hi guys, great news!
> My female ackie has dropped me another 11 eggs yesterday, making the total 20 : victory:


congrats mate , nice work



Barlow said:


> Congrats mate. I'm impatiently waiting for my first 12 to hatch anyday now:devil:


I think im nearly as impatient as you waiting for them , cant wait for the pics :notworthy::no1:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> Hi guys, great news!
> My female ackie has dropped me another 11 eggs yesterday, making the total 20 : victory:


 
Congrats Dean!!!


----------



## Barlow

monitor mad said:


> congrats mate , nice work
> 
> 
> 
> I think im nearly as impatient as you waiting for them , cant wait for the pics :notworthy::no1:


Pics shouldn't be long now. I aired the egg box today to vent and I couldn't help but have a very slight prod of one of the eggs (against your advice, sorry) and the shell felt paper thin so it looks like they are getting ready to pip. I keep peeping into the incubator every few hours I'm that excited.:2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

Jonnoak said:


> Hi, thanks for you advise so far for Amber.. (Ackie regurgitate food)
> 
> Heres photos of the setup (sorry phone pics !!)
> 
> image
> 
> Cool Side
> image
> 
> Hot Side
> image
> 
> Basking (sorry uv light is on)
> image
> 
> Axl
> image
> 
> At the moment the hot side is controlled by the ceramic on a stat, and he has 12hrs UV from 8 till 8
> 
> I'm thinking at the moment i think he over fed yesterday (8 extra large crickets !) but also welcome to advice as we are new to ackies (got 4 cresties)
> 
> Chris18, on the daylight bulb would that mean getting rid of the ceramic and mat stat and get a dimmer stat with the bulb ?.. and the substrate will be done asap
> 
> Thanks again


Needs a proper basking site provided by a spotlight or halogen floodlight (low wattage). I personally wouldn't use a dimmer stat, just use an appropriately sized bulb. If the dimmer stat fails then there is the potential to "cook" your monitor. It could have regurgitated due to not being able to bask properly. And 8 crickets is a far way away from overfeeding an ackie. That's a between meals snack:lol2:.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> Congrats Dean!!!


 
Thanks Nigel, im going to leave them a few weeks and then candle them :2thumb:


----------



## Jonnoak

Barlow said:


> Needs a proper basking site provided by a spotlight or halogen floodlight (low wattage). I personally wouldn't use a dimmer stat, just use an appropriately sized bulb. If the dimmer stat fails then there is the potential to "cook" your monitor. It could have regurgitated due to not being able to bask properly. And 8 crickets is a far way away from overfeeding an ackie. That's a between meals snack:lol2:.


Thanks, could someone please recommend a spotlight or halogen and the best place to attach it (near the ceramic ?) ?

Cheers


----------



## Chris18

Just took a new video but someone has stolen my bloody card reader so can't get it on the pc :bash:

Still trying to get a tongue flick picture too but no luck!


----------



## Barlow

Jonnoak said:


> Thanks, could someone please recommend a spotlight or halogen and the best place to attach it (near the ceramic ?) ?
> 
> Cheers


Attatch it at the hot end directed on a basking spot. What size is your viv? Choose a bulb wattage that won't overheat the entire viv.


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> Just took a new video but someone has stolen my bloody card reader so can't get it on the pc :bash:
> 
> Still trying to get a tongue flick picture too but no luck!


Keep trying bud.


----------



## Chris18

Barlow said:


> Keep trying bud.


My brother found it, video will be an hour as i have to edit and upload :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

YouTube - ‪Ackie eating juvi dubia‬‏

It's very similar to every other feeding video i've ever done so sorry guys if you get bored!
I tried her on juvi dubia today instead of adults to see if she gave a better feeding response and it seems so.
While I think my viv has everything included in it now (need to still block off the retes i think I need a new viv as this one is pretty jam packed, I feel she needs a place where she can straight out chase roaches as i have to hand feed her all the time or place things infront of her incase I lose the roaches and the roof over my head!
Wish I had money to sort her something better out and get her a male also


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> YouTube - ‪Ackie eating juvi dubia‬‏
> 
> It's very similar to every other feeding video i've ever done so sorry guys if you get bored!
> I tried her on juvi dubia today instead of adults to see if she gave a better feeding response and it seems so.
> While I think my viv has everything included in it now (need to still block off the retes i think I need a new viv as this one is pretty jam packed, I feel she needs a place where she can straight out chase roaches as i have to hand feed her all the time or place things infront of her incase I lose the roaches and the roof over my head!
> Wish I had money to sort her something better out and get her a male also


Great vid Chris!!!


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Great vid Chris!!!


Thanks for the recommendation of feeding smaller juvies, she seemed a lot more willing to hunt than with adults, usually if one runs passed a certain distance she wont bother but with juvies she seemed to want to hunt them down, there is plenty more where they come from thanks to you :whistling2: :notworthy:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

My ackies dont like adult dubia's either :lol2: 
They are to much hassle for them to chow down on i think!
much easier for them to chow down on juvi's :2thumb:
Although with boscy growing rapidly, my colony has taken a massive beating and have hardly any left 
Think im going to have to buy some more adults! :bash:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Thanks for the recommendation of feeding smaller juvies, she seemed a lot more willing to hunt than with adults, usually if one runs passed a certain distance she wont bother but with juvies she seemed to want to hunt them down, there is plenty more where they come from thanks to you :whistling2: :notworthy:


 
No problem at all mate : victory:... I tried to fill up the tubs as much as I could but when they started gettin out on my bed I thought I'd better stop haha!

Can't wait til Saturday morning!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> No problem at all mate : victory:... I tried to fill up the tubs as much as I could but when they started gettin out on my bed I thought I'd better stop haha!
> 
> Can't wait til Saturday morning!!!!!!!


No problems, anymore and i'd be over run anyway :lol2:

I bet you can't wait, i bet when people find out what you got they're not going to be happy with you hogging them all though :whistling2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> No problem at all mate : victory:... I tried to fill up the tubs as much as I could but when they started gettin out on my bed I thought I'd better stop haha!
> 
> Can't wait til Saturday morning!!!!!!!


 
Oh oh! new addition?! Tell me tell me! :lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


Dont be like that :lol2: :whistling2:
Is it a female Kim or a female ackie? :mf_dribble:


----------



## Nigel_wales

At the moment neither


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> At the moment neither


Take your camera too so you can get some pictures of his rare dward beauties !


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Take your camera too so you can get some pictures of his rare dward beauties !


 
Yea definately cant w8!!!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> Yea definately cant w8!!!


Dont be bastards :lol2:
Im intrueged, what is it?


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> Dont be bastards :lol2:
> Im intrueged, what is it?


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: a flying pig :2thumb:


----------



## iDomino

Nigel_wales said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: a flying pig :2thumb:


 if you get a flying pig then expect a visit from me :2thumb:

im gonna take a wild guess on this and say its storrs?


OR a blue tree?


----------



## Nigel_wales

iDomino said:


> if you get a flying pig then expect a visit from me :2thumb:
> 
> im gonna take a wild guess on this and say its storrs?
> 
> 
> OR a blue tree?


My signature says it all really :whistling2:


----------



## iDomino

Nigel_wales said:


> My signature says it all really :whistling2:


 cmon now nigel thats making it too easy 

be adventurous and buy a komodo
its what every houshold needs


----------



## Dean Cheetham

iDomino said:


> cmon now nigel thats making it too easy
> 
> be adventurous and buy a komodo
> its what every houshold needs


 
I was offered a baby komodo late last year i think it was from an aussie couple who was moving back to australia and was not aloud to take it back with them for some reason =/ guessing diseases etc.
Think he went to a sanctuary in the end! best place for him really if you ask me! : victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

iDomino said:


> cmon now nigel thats making it too easy
> 
> be adventurous and buy a komodo
> its what every houshold needs


How come you havent got 1 then :lol2:


----------



## iDomino

Nigel_wales said:


> How come you havent got 1 then :lol2:


 everyone needs a job, i havent got one of those either XD


----------



## Nigel_wales

iDomino said:


> everyone needs a job, i havent got one of those either XD


That would be a fulltime job ownin one of those :gasp:


----------



## iDomino

Nigel_wales said:


> That would be a fulltime job ownin one of those :gasp:


tbh thats 1 monitor i wouldnt ever want to own


----------



## Nigel_wales

iDomino said:


> tbh thats 1 monitor i wouldnt ever want to own


 
If I had the time, space and experience I'd love to own 1!!!!


----------



## monitor mad

iDomino said:


> tbh thats 1 monitor i wouldnt ever want to own


Get a grip and give yourself a shake!!!!! :lol2::lol2::lol2:

then you can give it to me :whistling2::lol2:




Nigel_wales said:


> If I had the time, space and experience I'd love to own 1!!!!


Yep as would i but there are way to many monitor species out there already to pick from :mf_dribble:


----------



## iangreentree

Hey guys how many roaches a day would u feed my pair there only about 15/18 months tops!


----------



## cold blooded beast

iangreentree said:


> Hey guys how many roaches a day would u feed my pair there only about 15/18 months tops!


. . .We're talkin Ackies here? . . .
Heat em n feed em!!!. . .keep supplying food til interest is lost. . .probably at this age on an every other day basis with calcium. . .what's everyone else think?. . . .. . .also on the same subject. . .my Freckled is now about 8 mths old. . .should I also look to an every other day feeding pattern?. . .or keep with daily feeds but calcium every second day? he still has a LOT of growing left.
Thanks
Marcus


----------



## iDomino

monitor mad said:


> Get a grip and give yourself a shake!!!!! :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> then you can give it to me :whistling2::lol2:


i can honestly say i would rather keep a monkey than a komodo lol


----------



## Nigel_wales

iDomino said:


> i can honestly say i would rather keep a monkey than a komodo lol


:lol2: You could feed the monkey to the Komodo :2thumb:


----------



## iangreentree

cold blooded beast said:


> . . .We're talkin Ackies here? . . .
> Heat em n feed em!!!. . .keep supplying food til interest is lost. . .probably at this age on an every other day basis with calcium. . .what's everyone else think?. . . .. . .also on the same subject. . .my Freckled is now about 8 mths old. . .should I also look to an every other day feeding pattern?. . .or keep with daily feeds but calcium every second day? he still has a LOT of growing left.
> Thanks
> Marcus


Doh what am I like yeah my ackies sorry was expecting Nigel to answer lol 
Just was just trying to gauge a number since having them I have been feeding locust and crickets but seemed to be slow at chasing them got about 400 roaches and them seem to be going down well


----------



## iDomino

Nigel_wales said:


> :lol2: You could feed the monkey to the Komodo :2thumb:


shh or ill set my monkey on you!!!!


----------



## cold blooded beast

iangreentree said:


> Doh what am I like yeah my ackies sorry was expecting Nigel to answer lol
> Just was just trying to gauge a number since having them I have been feeding locust and crickets but seemed to be slow at chasing them got about 400 roaches and them seem to be going down well


ooops sorry if I jumped in there. . :lol2:. . .I could be wrong on this. . .but. . .you say they're going down well. . .so I say allow them to continue to go down well!!!!. . .but perhaps not to the extent your Ackies gorge to a stand still . . if the hunting behaviour is still strong and they're still active. . .feed more. . . . .so. . .wrong?. . . .or right approach?


----------



## Nigel_wales

iangreentree said:


> Doh what am I like yeah my ackies sorry was expecting Nigel to answer lol
> Just was just trying to gauge a number since having them I have been feeding locust and crickets but seemed to be slow at chasing them got about 400 roaches and them seem to be going down well


Missed ur original post... might be the amount of beer ive consumed tonight lol! 

If it were me I would feed young Ackies daily as they will be growing like weeds and adults every other day. How much you feed in a sitting is a tricky one, I just feed mine as much as they want to eat in a sitting, they soon refuse food after a few roaches each. Keep an eye on the shape of them and if they seem to be putting to much fat on then lower the food intake slightly. I'm no expert by any means and fairly new to keeping monitors but from what ive read up on so far this seems to be the successful way.


----------



## iangreentree

cold blooded beast said:


> ooops sorry if I jumped in there. . :lol2:. . .I could be wrong on this. . .but. . .you say they're going down well. . .so I say allow them to continue to go down well!!!!. . .but perhaps not to the extent your Ackies gorge to a stand still . . if the hunting behaviour is still strong and they're still active. . .feed more. . . . .so. . .wrong?. . . .or right approach?


 thankyou buddy sound like good advice to me I've kept reptiles Inc monitor species for 16 years but never ackies the thing that's seems so different to other monitors is how active they are  thanks 



Nigel_wales said:


> Missed ur original post... might be the amount of beer ive consumed tonight lol!
> 
> If it were me I would feed young Ackies daily as they will be growing like weeds and adults every other day. How much you feed in a sitting is a tricky one, I just feed mine as much as they want to eat in a sitting, they soon refuse food after a few roaches each. Keep an eye on the shape of them and if they seem to be putting to much fat on then lower the food intake slightly. I'm no expert by any means and fairly new to keeping monitors but from what ive read up on so far this seems to be the successful way.


ok thanks buddy i keep an eye on them both and see how they go. 
I think one of the 3 babies I picked was missing out on food his little tail has no fat on it and is a bit weak. :-( I have soaked just so I know it's not dehydrated, I'm going to keep a close eye on them at feeding time I'm not sure if it is just missing out or being bullied??? I'll keep u updated 
But if anyone has any advice feel free to comment.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

iangreentree said:


> thankyou buddy sound like good advice to me I've kept reptiles Inc monitor species for 16 years but never ackies the thing that's seems so different to other monitors is how active they are  thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ok thanks buddy i keep an eye on them both and see how they go.
> I think one of the 3 babies I picked was missing out on food his little tail has no fat on it and is a bit weak. :-( I have soaked just so I know it's not dehydrated, I'm going to keep a close eye on them at feeding time I'm not sure if it is just missing out or being bullied??? I'll keep u updated
> But if anyone has any advice feel free to comment.


 
Hi Mate,

If your ackies are young, like Nigel has said, feed them as much as they can consume (daily) with a dusting of nutrobal couple times a week, they will soon turn and walk away once they have eaten enough! if you think one is smaller then the others and concerned it is not eating as well, at feeding times move him to a different container to feed seperatley or try and tong feed them individually so you can monitor the intake of food for each individual. But i do understand how hard this can be if they are young and timid! :lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

iangreentree said:


> thankyou buddy sound like good advice to me I've kept reptiles Inc monitor species for 16 years but never ackies the thing that's seems so different to other monitors is how active they are  thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ok thanks buddy i keep an eye on them both and see how they go.
> I think one of the 3 babies I picked was missing out on food his little tail has no fat on it and is a bit weak. :-( I have soaked just so I know it's not dehydrated, I'm going to keep a close eye on them at feeding time I'm not sure if it is just missing out or being bullied??? I'll keep u updated
> But if anyone has any advice feel free to comment.


I'd seperate that one tbh. If you have any doubts then go with your gut feeling and seperate them. It may only be for a few weeks just to get the little guy's strength/ size back up, this way you can feed him that little bit more than the others so he catches up to. 

Is he getting access to basking spots and food just as much as the others?


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> I'd seperate that one tbh. If you have any doubts then go with your gut feeling and seperate them. It may only be for a few weeks just to get the little guy's strength/ size back up, this way you can feed him that little bit more than the others so he catches up to.
> 
> Is he getting access to basking spots and food just as much as the others?


You getting a newbie? 3 pairs of Kims now? Or a red ackie?


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> You getting a newbie? 3 pairs of Kims now? Or a red ackie?


2 baby Kimm's about 5 weeks old. That's me done !!! Just halfway through my viv build as well so will have plenty of space when that is done. 5ftx3.5ftx2ft (lxhxd). It'll be reinforced to take the weight of the other viv on top.

They are going into a 3x2x2 for now and hopefully I'll get a female out of one of them! Fingers crossed....

It's gonna be great raising these from a young age something I feel I've missed out on :2thumb:. Really looking forward to picking them up as the guy has Pilbara's and a few other rare species which I've never seen before!!!!!


----------



## iangreentree

Nigel_wales said:


> I'd seperate that one tbh. If you have any doubts then go with your gut feeling and seperate them. It may only be for a few weeks just to get the little guy's strength/ size back up, this way you can feed him that little bit more than the others so he catches up to.
> 
> Is he getting access to basking spots and food just as much as the others?


I only have a small 18" viv with stat and Matt no uv! ??


----------



## Nigel_wales

iangreentree said:


> I only have a small 18" viv with stat and Matt no uv! ??


Ah right that's fair enough, that is an option for a couple of weeks as I imagine they are tiny at the moment but its not setup appropriately and I reckon you'll have trouble getting a good heat gradient in there.

Just keep an eye on it for now and make sure its getting access to basking spots, feeding etc...


----------



## chris1978

Here are the pics of my four Storrs Monitors. All are approximately 18 months old. 

If anyone can provide an educated guess on the sexes from these pics I would be very gratefull.

Each Lizard has 3 or 4 pics posted. The last pic of each Lizard will be the last head to shoulder-blades shot, sorry I forgot to label the pics! :blush:

For some reason only 2 pics have appeared!! Dont know why. Will re-post 2 pics of each lizard in seperate posts as I dont want to have to keep re-posting as this is very time-consuming!


----------



## chris1978




----------



## chris1978




----------



## Paul P

chris1978 said:


> imageimage
> 
> Here are the pics of my four Storrs Monitors. All are approximately 18 months old.
> 
> If anyone can provide an educated guess on the sexes from these pics I would be very gratefull.
> 
> Each Lizard has 3 or 4 pics posted. The last pic of each Lizard will be the last head to shoulder-blades shot, sorry I forgot to label the pics! :blush:
> 
> For some reason only 2 pics have appeared!! Dont know why. Will re-post 2 pics of each lizard in seperate posts as I dont want to have to keep re-posting as this is very time-consuming!


Tail shot please of this one, at 18 months my money is on it being female


----------



## Paul P

chris1978 said:


> imageimage


Id say male


----------



## Paul P

chris1978 said:


> imageimage


Id say male


----------



## chris1978




----------



## Paul P

chris1978 said:


> imageimage


I think female


----------



## chris1978




----------



## Paul P

chris1978 said:


> imageimage


Hi M8

Changed my mind on this one, male


----------



## chris1978

Paul P said:


> Hi M8
> 
> Changed my mind on this one, male


So you estimate 3 males and 1 female correct? Sorry got a bit confusing what with posting all the different pics up!


----------



## Paul P

chris1978 said:


> So you estimate 3 males and 1 female correct? Sorry got a bit confusing what with posting all the different pics up!


Yep I would go with 3.1 and ive got 2.1 so cant help each other out either :bash:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Paul P said:


> Yep I would go with 3.1 and ive got 2.1 so cant help each other out either :bash:


Are these Storrs Paul, crackin little monitors fair play!


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> Really looking forward to picking them up as the guy has Pilbara's and a few other rare species which I've never seen before!!!!!


Getting more Kimbles. . .lucky you. . .PLUS just seeing a Pilb. . .now that's a GOOD day : victory:. . .see if you're allowed to get photos of the pilbarensis. . . .PPLLLEEEEEAASE!!



chris1978 said:


> imageimage
> 
> Here are the pics of my four Storrs Monitors. All are approximately 18 months old.


Storrs. . .cool. . .like compact Ackies but with a speckled pattern. . .kinda make my eyes go funny when they move fast. . .good camoflage when on playsand/topsoil substrate. . .nice pic btw


----------



## chris1978

Paul P said:


> Yep I would go with 3.1 and ive got 2.1 so cant help each other out either :bash:


Thats a shame, thanks for the help with the sexes, much appreciated. My guess-work based on the size and weight of each Lizard was also telling me 3.1 so this pretty much confirms it I would say.

If anyone has a extra female that they would be willing to trade for a male please let me know. Storrs are cracking little dwarfs, very outgoing, not at all timid, but not aggressive either, plus they can be housed in a smallish viv.

Hoping to get a pair of Ackies this year to add to the collection as well.


----------



## iangreentree

chris1978 said:


> Thats a shame, thanks for the help with the sexes, much appreciated. My guess-work based on the size and weight of each Lizard was also telling me 3.1 so this pretty much confirms it I would say.
> 
> If anyone has a extra female that they would be willing to trade for a male please let me know. Storrs are cracking little dwarfs, very outgoing, not at all timid, but not aggressive either, plus they can be housed in a smallish viv.
> 
> Hoping to get a pair of Ackies this year to add to the collection as well.
> 
> image


Wow cracking little monitors I take it they are not as big as ackies?


----------



## iangreentree

Nigel_wales said:


> Ah right that's fair enough, that is an option for a couple of weeks as I imagine they are tiny at the moment but its not setup appropriately and I reckon you'll have trouble getting a good heat gradient in there.
> 
> Just keep an eye on it for now and make sure its getting access to basking spots, feeding etc...


I have been adding food and watching it's not being bullied! It sits with one eye closed most of the time and when open it seems a little watery?? It has a bit weight loss on it's tail. I have got him to eat 2 crickets just by pushing them against his mouth. 
My fault I should of checked them all over when I went to look at them!!! After 16 years of keeping reps I should know better.
I have up the temps in the basking area to 120f and background temps are around 85f. Any other advice just say peeps


----------



## Nigel_wales

iangreentree said:


> I have been adding food and watching it's not being bullied! It sits with one eye closed most of the time and when open it seems a little watery?? It has a bit weight loss on it's tail. I have got him to eat 2 crickets just by pushing them against his mouth.
> My fault I should of checked them all over when I went to look at them!!! After 16 years of keeping reps I should know better.
> I have up the temps in the basking area to 120f and background temps are around 85f. Any other advice just say peeps


Hmm may have some sort of infection in the eye? Not sure but worth a vet visit just to check it out, put some pics up if you can. Is there any residue around the eye ? That could possibly put it off its food due to the stress of the eye.


Another long drive in the morning which I'm not looking forward to but it will be worth it in the end. This will be the last for a while :lol2:...


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Hmm may have some sort of infection in the eye? Not sure but worth a vet visit just to check it out, put some pics up if you can. Is there any residue around the eye ? That could possibly put it off its food due to the stress of the eye.
> 
> 
> Another long drive in the morning which I'm not looking forward to but it will be worth it in the end. This will be the last for a while :lol2:...


Have fun, take lots of picture to show us and try not to come home with anything you didn't plan on :whistling2: goodluck keeping you hands off the pilbarensis :2thumb:
Oh and pictures of the newbies when they are put into their vivs!
Need to see really young kimbos!


----------



## iangreentree

Nigel_wales said:


> Hmm may have some sort of infection in the eye? Not sure but worth a vet visit just to check it out, put some pics up if you can. Is there any residue around the eye ? That could possibly put it off its food due to the stress of the eye.
> 
> 
> Another long drive in the morning which I'm not looking forward to but it will be worth it in the end. This will be the last for a while :lol2:...


Wow mate you must have one of the biggest collections of kims around mate.
I got some scrambled egg into him wow the others went nuts for it. 
Good luck buddy drive safe.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Have fun, take lots of picture to show us and try not to come home with anything you didn't plan on :whistling2: goodluck keeping you hands off the pilbarensis :2thumb:
> Oh and pictures of the newbies when they are put into their vivs!
> Need to see really young kimbos!


I'll try not to! 

Been setting the viv up over the last couple of days with plenty of hides and climbing areas for them, hopefully it'll do as a raising up enclosure for a good few months! There will be plenty of pics looking forward to gettin some babies to raise up!!! 



iangreentree said:


> Wow mate you must have one of the biggest collections of kims around mate.
> I got some scrambled egg into him wow the others went nuts for it.
> Good luck buddy drive safe.


I know of a guy up in Rochdale who has 3 young pairs which is what I'm aiming for. I'll have 7 Kimbo's now but thinking of moving one of my bigger males on.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> I'll try not to!
> 
> Been setting the viv up over the last couple of days with plenty of hides and climbing areas for them, hopefully it'll do as a raising up enclosure for a good few months! There will be plenty of pics looking forward to gettin some babies to raise up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I know of a guy up in Rochdale who has 3 young pairs which is what I'm aiming for. I'll have 7 Kimbo's now but thinking of moving one of my bigger males on.


Ignoring the prestige of Kimberleys in comparison to yellow Ackies. . . .would you genuinely say (in your experience) they are more rewarding to keep?. . .or just different? . . .am I right in thinking Kim rocks are less outgoing and more secretive in their lifestyle? . .or does it really come down to the individual?


----------



## Barlow

Look at what I just found.


















2 down, 10 to go! Lets hope for a 100% hatch rate!:2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

Barlow said:


> Look at what I just found.
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 2 down, 10 to go! Lets hope for a 100% hatch rate!:2thumb:


woooooo! nice one mate, glad you caught them hatching! did they take much longer after the photos were taken?
I'm guessing they're all out now and that you couldn't sleep after your nightshift :2thumb:

Welcome to the world tiny ackies :no1:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Barlow said:


> Look at what I just found.
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 2 down, 10 to go! Lets hope for a 100% hatch rate!:2thumb:


 
You lucky git Barlow :devil:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Barlow said:


> Look at what I just found.
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 2 down, 10 to go! Lets hope for a 100% hatch rate!:2thumb:


CCCCCCCCCOME ON YOU BEAUTIES!!!!!!....ahem. . .beg pardon gentlemen:blush:



Dean Cheetham said:


> You lucky git Barlow :devil:


Lucky indeed. . .although clearly down to providing well for your animals that you're as far as you are. . .bit o luck needed for the next little bit though perhaps. . .well done:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad

Barlow said:


> Look at what I just found.
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 2 down, 10 to go! Lets hope for a 100% hatch rate!:2thumb:


 
Nice work Barlow , they usually sit in the egg for maybe a day after pipping then there out , well pleased for you mate and a cracking job bud :notworthy::no1:


----------



## iangreentree

Nice one buddy  my 3 r 9 weeks olds and there tiny so god knows how small they are when hatching lol


----------



## Barlow

monitor mad said:


> Nice work Barlow , they usually sit in the egg for maybe a day after pipping then there out , well pleased for you mate and a cracking job bud :notworthy::no1:


Just got up and another one is pipping and one is out of the egg totally!


----------



## chris1978

iangreentree said:


> Wow cracking little monitors I take it they are not as big as ackies?


Much smaller. About half the size. 
I house my group of 4 in a 4ft x 18 x 18 at present which is plenty of space, I did have them in a 30inch prior to that which was big enough but I ended up with the 4 footer spare so thought why not give them more room. But a 30inch will house a pair comfortably I would say.

As I said I may be looking to either trade or sell 2 of my males. Offers and all possible trades considered. Need to get the boys split because I fear that one is becoming dominant which could result in carnage eventually, plus 3 boys vying for the attention of 1 girl is going to be stressfull for her!


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> woooooo! nice one mate, glad you caught them hatching! did they take much longer after the photos were taken?
> I'm guessing they're all out now and that you couldn't sleep after your nightshift :2thumb:
> 
> Welcome to the world tiny ackies :no1:


Thanks mate, just one is out totally and another 2 have pipped. I'm quite excited.



Dean Cheetham said:


> You lucky git Barlow :devil:


Erm, Cheers Dean.: victory:



cold blooded beast said:


> CCCCCCCCCOME ON YOU BEAUTIES!!!!!!....ahem. . .beg pardon gentlemen:blush:
> 
> 
> Lucky indeed. . .although clearly down to providing well for your animals that you're as far as you are. . .bit o luck needed for the next little bit though perhaps. . .well done:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


Cheers mate. A lot of luck and a lot of good advice taken.


----------



## Barlow

So tiny! You lot are gonna be sick of baby ackie photos before long.:lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

cold blooded beast said:


> Ignoring the prestige of Kimberleys in comparison to yellow Ackies. . . .would you genuinely say (in your experience) they are more rewarding to keep?. . .or just different? . . .am I right in thinking Kim rocks are less outgoing and more secretive in their lifestyle? . .or does it really come down to the individual?


There very active and I wouldn't say there are secretive at all. They do like to squeeze into cracks/ crevices for periods of time but most of the time they are running around. I definately think they are rewarding to keep and I'm sort of hooked on them now.

They are so acrobatic/ agile compared to Ackies and most other monitors. One of mine got out once when I was sorting the viv out and he was at the top of the wallpaper the other side of the room in the blink of an eye!!!!



Barlow said:


> Look at what I just found.
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 2 down, 10 to go! Lets hope for a 100% hatch rate!:2thumb:


Well done buddy!!



Barlow said:


> So tiny! You lot are gonna be sick of baby ackie photos before long.:lol2:
> image


Awesome pic my new Kim's are that size :mf_dribble:


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> There very active and I wouldn't say there are secretive at all. They do like to squeeze into cracks/ crevices for periods of time but most of the time they are running around. I definately think they are rewarding to keep and I'm sort of hooked on them now.
> 
> They are so acrobatic/ agile compared to Ackies and most other monitors. One of mine got out once when I was sorting the viv out and he was at the top of the wallpaper the other side of the room in the blink of an eye!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well done buddy!!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome pic my new Kim's are that size :mf_dribble:


Cheers mate. Have you got the Kims yet? Lets have a look!


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Cheers mate. Have you got the Kims yet? Lets have a look!


 
11 pics uploading now haha... There quick as :censor: zooming round the tank like there's no tomorrow....


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> 11 pics uploading now haha... There quick as :censor: zooming round the tank like there's no tomorrow....


I can't beleive how quick this baby ackie is mate. Proper fast I tell ya!

Can't wait for the pics.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Some pics of the little setup I have them in at the moment... Coolend low 80's and basking around 120.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Some more pics of the lil un's!


























































































Some of these pics show just how good they are at climbing even at 4 weeks old!!!!!


----------



## stevemusson

Barlow said:


> So tiny! You lot are gonna be sick of baby ackie photos before long.:lol2:
> image


gorgeous mate! never get tired of seeing other peoples monitors especially what they're breeding themselves. i wanna breed something next year but appear to be to busy rehoming other peoples animals atm :lol2: does everyone find themselves offered everyones unwanted animals once they find out you keep exotics? :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

Beyond cute nigel! their chins look very yellow compared to your adults.. do you reckon it's a hatchling thing or did the parents have high yellow chins too?
The patterns seem to be incredibly bright and clear too!
they sure do get around!
love the cocaine nosed fella :whistling2:


----------



## CommonBOA

Nigel_wales said:


> Some more pics of the lil un's!
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> Some of these pics show just how good they are at climbing even at 4 weeks old!!!!!



STUNNING:mf_dribble:

Bet your happy with these?!? They have some cracking colours too!!!


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> Some more pics of the lil un's!
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> Some of these pics show just how good they are at climbing even at 4 weeks old!!!!!


as soon as I'm able to take the inevitable :bash:and then the:whip:from my:crazy::devil:Mrs. . .those are. . .or at least one of those is my next monitor:flrt:. . .THOSE photos have settled it. . . .if SHE wants a Bosc. . .SHE can buy it,house it,feed it,care for it. . . .I want a KIMBERLEY ROCK MONITOR. . . ._simples !_ . . . so. . .if I don't post for a while she has read this and:diablodone me in!!!). . . . .then I'll need:help:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Beyond cute nigel! their chins look very yellow compared to your adults.. do you reckon it's a hatchling thing or did the parents have high yellow chins too?
> The patterns seem to be incredibly bright and clear too!
> they sure do get around!
> love the cocaine nosed fella :whistling2:


1 or 2 of my adults have yellow chins still but yea it's definately something you see more in babies and it fades with age. 

Yea the patterning is awesome and the zebra crossing tail is cool to ! 

Lol the lil bugger weren't stop sniffin the shit on the way home, the way they are charging around the viv you'd think they had bucket loads of the stuff. On a serious note I think that's salt, pretty sure they excrete it through there nose.


----------



## Nigel_wales

CommonBOA said:


> STUNNING:mf_dribble:
> 
> Bet your happy with these?!? They have some cracking colours too!!!


More than happy mate and thanks!



cold blooded beast said:


> as soon as I'm able to take the inevitable :bash:and then the:whip:from my:crazy::devil:Mrs. . .those are. . .or at least one of those is my next monitor:flrt:. . .THOSE photos have settled it. . . .if SHE wants a Bosc. . .SHE can buy it,house it,feed it,care for it. . . .I want a KIMBERLEY ROCK MONITOR. . . ._simples !_ . . . so. . .if I don't post for a while she has read this and:diablodone me in!!!). . . . .then I'll need:help:


Top man!! You won't regret it when you get some!!!!


----------



## Paul P

Nigel_wales said:


> Some more pics of the lil un's!
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> Some of these pics show just how good they are at climbing even at 4 weeks old!!!!!


Congrats on the new babies, quite some collection Steve has isnt it. Whats the next species on the agenda? 

Also nice one Barlow, well done on the ackie babies :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad

Cracking shot Nigel and the colours are really vibrant an the youngsters:no1:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Paul P said:


> Congrats on the new babies, quite some collection Steve has isnt it. Whats the next species on the agenda?
> 
> Also nice one Barlow, well done on the ackie babies :2thumb:


It is I spent a good 3 hours there chattin! I can't believe how many Pilbara's he had!!!! I took some snaps of the Pilb's and the Leucistic Kingorum, will upload them later for everyone to see, I'm sure Steve wouldn't mind?

I would like some Leucistic Kingorum next, I fell in love with the ones he had they are absolutly stunning!!! 



monitor mad said:


> image
> 
> Cracking shot Nigel and the colours are really vibrant an the youngsters:no1:


 
Cheers Steve! Let's hope I get a female out of them : victory:!!!


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> I can't believe how many Pilbara's he had!!!! I took some snaps of the Pilb's and the Leucistic Kingorum, will upload them later for everyone to see
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope I get a female out of them : victory:!!!


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!! now we're talkin. . . been eagerly awaiting those shots. . .felt certain you'd get some. . 
and a female Glauerti out of all of those. . .surely. . . fingers properly crossed for ya on that


----------



## Nigel_wales

cold blooded beast said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!! now we're talkin. . . been eagerly awaiting those shots. . .felt certain you'd get some. .
> and a female Glauerti out of all of those. . .surely. . . fingers properly crossed for ya on that


I'll put them up later gonna have a kip now, left at 4.30am this morning!! Brakes stopped working just outside London and I literally had no brakes on the way home!!! That's a 3 1/2 drive with no brakes!! I had to keep raming into first or second and using the handbrake to slow down it was knackering had to be on my toes all the way home! 


My 400 quid Peugeot has never let me down after long trips to Southampton, Basingstoke, North London and Doncaster!! She's not a bad car I knew the brakes were dodgy this time round :bash: should have sorted it!!!! IDIOT!


----------



## stevemusson

Nigel_wales said:


> I'll put them up later gonna have a kip now, left at 4.30am this morning!! Brakes stopped working just outside London and I literally had no brakes on the way home!!! That's a 3 1/2 drive with no brakes!! I had to keep raming into first or second and using the handbrake to slow down it was knackering had to be on my toes all the way home!
> 
> 
> My 400 quid Peugeot has never let me down after long trips to Southampton, Basingstoke, North London and Doncaster!! She's not a bad car I knew the brakes were dodgy this time round :bash: should have sorted it!!!! IDIOT!


can't wait to see them mate. the pics so far have been awesome


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Some pics of the little setup I have them in at the moment... Coolend low 80's and basking around 120.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


Absolutely amazing mate. I envy you!


----------



## Barlow

Paul P said:


> Congrats on the new babies, quite some collection Steve has isnt it. Whats the next species on the agenda?
> 
> Also nice one Barlow, well done on the ackie babies :2thumb:


Thanks Paul mate.


----------



## Barlow

2 babies out so far with another 2 sticking their heads out.


----------



## Paul P

Barlow said:


> 2 babies out so far with another 2 sticking their heads out.


Like mm said earlier, some can sit in the egg looking out for quite some time, dont be tempted to do anything, just them them get on with it.
Also i think you asked how long before moving them into a proper set up, I always did it as soon as there was no sign of umbilical cord or egg sack remaing and have not lost a baby to date.


----------



## Barlow

Paul P said:


> Like mm said earlier, some can sit in the egg looking out for quite some time, dont be tempted to do anything, just them them get on with it.
> Also i think you asked how long before moving them into a proper set up, I always did it as soon as there was no sign of umbilical cord or egg sack remaing and have not lost a baby to date.


Yep, I'm just leaving them to it. The 2 that are out had fully absorbed their yolk sack already and there is no umbilical cord or open wound. Perfect tiny little ackies. I'm away tonight (I'll be worried sick) visiting friends and the 2 hatched are in a seperate box in the incubator with damp paper towels and a small bowl of water that they can easily access and also get out of if they fall in. These took 105 days to hatch and I have another 7 due in around a month.


----------



## iangreentree

Barlow said:


> Yep, I'm just leaving them to it. The 2 that are out had fully absorbed their yolk sack already and there is no umbilical cord or open wound. Perfect tiny little ackies. I'm away tonight (I'll be worried sick) visiting friends and the 2 hatched are in a seperate box in the incubator with damp paper towels and a small bowl of water that they can easily access and also get out of if they fall in. These took 105 days to hatch and I have another 7 due in around a month.


Well done mate  I'm Looking to add my small group of babies not my adults so I would love to buy some from ya in the further when they ready


----------



## Paul P

Barlow said:


> Yep, I'm just leaving them to it. The 2 that are out had fully absorbed their yolk sack already and there is no umbilical cord or open wound. Perfect tiny little ackies. I'm away tonight (I'll be worried sick) visiting friends and the 2 hatched are in a seperate box in the incubator with damp paper towels and a small bowl of water that they can easily access and also get out of if they fall in. These took 105 days to hatch and I have another 7 due in around a month.


Yep, usaually around the 3 month mark so spot on there, I dont think youll need a pet sitter just yet,lol, go out and have a goodnight and im sure there will be a few more out in the morning : victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Hopefully Steve won't mind, here's a couple of snaps I took of his Pilb's and the Leucistic Kingorum! He had a couple of other species but these stood out to me! Sorry for the poor quality they are off my phone!! :bash:


----------



## iangreentree

Very nice mate did u take a bucket Nigel? To catch the dribbles lol


----------



## Nigel_wales

iangreentree said:


> Very nice mate did u take a bucket Nigel? To catch the dribbles lol


I had a bib on :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> Hopefully Steve won't mind, here's a couple of snaps I took of his Pilb's and the Leucistic Kingorum! He had a couple of other species but these stood out to me! Sorry for the poor quality they are off my phone!! :bash:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


always nice to see stuff not so common over here. . .thanks for posting . . I definitely appreciate:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## stevemusson

Nigel_wales said:


> Hopefully Steve won't mind, here's a couple of snaps I took of his Pilb's and the Leucistic Kingorum! He had a couple of other species but these stood out to me! Sorry for the poor quality they are off my phone!! :bash:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 very nice. think if i knew where he lived i'd be round his house all the time to see his various monitors :lol2: (he's to far away to really hehe) i love seeing the pics he puts up both here and on the monitor and tegu thread :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad

iangreentree said:


> Very nice mate did u take a bucket Nigel? To catch the dribbles lol


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


Nigel_wales said:


> I had a bib on :lol2:


: victory: very very nice indeed :no1::no1::no1: (the monitors not the bib!):lol2:


----------



## Jaymz

Barlow said:


> So tiny! You lot are gonna be sick of baby ackie photos before long.:lol2:
> image


Never get sick of monitor pics, especially scorchers like this. :no1:



Nigel_wales said:


> Some pics of the little setup I have them in at the moment... Coolend low 80's and basking around 120.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image





Nigel_wales said:


> Some more pics of the lil un's!
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> Some of these pics show just how good they are at climbing even at 4 weeks old!!!!!


WOW, gorgeous babies Nigel. You are the Kimbo king :lol2:



Nigel_wales said:


> I'll put them up later gonna have a kip now, left at 4.30am this morning!! Brakes stopped working just outside London and I literally had no brakes on the way home!!! That's a 3 1/2 drive with no brakes!! I had to keep raming into first or second and using the handbrake to slow down it was knackering had to be on my toes all the way home!
> 
> 
> My 400 quid Peugeot has never let me down after long trips to Southampton, Basingstoke, North London and Doncaster!! She's not a bad car I knew the brakes were dodgy this time round :bash: should have sorted it!!!! IDIOT!


Remind me never to ask you for a lift :gasp:


----------



## Jaymz

Some new Kimbo pics.


----------



## Nigel_wales

monitor mad said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> : victory: very very nice indeed :no1::no1::no1: (the monitors not the bib!):lol2:


:lol2: !! I agree! I really like the Leucistic Kingorum :whistling2: There next on my list!



Jaymz said:


> Never get sick of monitor pics, especially scorchers like this. :no1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, gorgeous babies Nigel. You are the Kimbo king :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Remind me never to ask you for a lift :gasp:


Ha Ha cheers ,mate, never ask me for a lift? I did well to get home from Kent with no brakes :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Jaymz said:


> Some new Kimbo pics.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Very nice mate :mf_dribble:!!! How's your female doing ? Any breeding going on ?


----------



## Jaymz

Nigel_wales said:


> :lol2: !! I agree! I really like the Leucistic Kingorum :whistling2: There next on my list!
> 
> 
> 
> Ha Ha cheers ,mate, never ask me for a lift? I did well to get home from Kent with no brakes :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice mate :mf_dribble:!!! How's your female doing ? Any breeding going on ?


Cheers mate, not at the mo as she is still on her own. Turned out she wasn't gravid but she is in top condition so will pair her up soon. She has a choice of 3 males to choose from so spoilt for choice lol.


----------



## Barlow

They are so tiny and perfect!


----------



## Nigel_wales

Jaymz said:


> Cheers mate, not at the mo as she is still on her own. Turned out she wasn't gravid but she is in top condition so will pair her up soon. She has a choice of 3 males to choose from so spoilt for choice lol.


Awesome ! Are you going to just pair her up with 1 male or all of them? 



Barlow said:


> They are so tiny and perfect!
> image
> image


Awesome mate!! I'm really chuffed for you! Good effort :2thumb:


----------



## Jaymz

Barlow said:


> They are so tiny and perfect!
> image
> image


Nice work Barlow. Bet your chuffed eh :no1:



Nigel_wales said:


> Awesome ! Are you going to just pair her up with 1 male or all of them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome mate!! I'm really chuffed for you! Good effort :2thumb:


Think I will introduce 1 male into her viv as I think it might be a bit daunting for her if I put her in a strange viv with 3 males (even though the last owner used to keep them all together) We shall see what works best.
Looks like you collection is growing rapidly mate, hows your female doing?


----------



## Nigel_wales

Jaymz said:


> Nice work Barlow. Bet your chuffed eh :no1:
> 
> 
> 
> Think I will introduce 1 male into her viv as I think it might be a bit daunting for her if I put her in a strange viv with 3 males (even though the last owner used to keep them all together) We shall see what works best.
> Looks like you collection is growing rapidly mate, hows your female doing?


Little better but not a great deal but she's holding her weight and moving around from time to time. Definately getting stronger as well. She has a serious infection so I'm guessing it's going to take a while to clear up! 

Keeping her hydrated and force feeding CCF twice a day. Mixing 0.01ML of Zolcal-D in one of the CCF feeds a day as well. I've been giving her a shot of Fortum (anti-biotic) every 3 days as well.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Hey there. . .just a heads up to a post of mine elsewhere. . . .
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/718780-ecozone-ez400.html
Due to the expense of our Monitors. . .and also the responsibility that comes with providing the specific environmental stimulation for them,this may be of interest. . . .
Cheers
Marcus


----------



## Jaymz

Nigel_wales said:


> Little better but not a great deal but she's holding her weight and moving around from time to time. Definately getting stronger as well. She has a serious infection so I'm guessing it's going to take a while to clear up!
> 
> Keeping her hydrated and force feeding CCF twice a day. Mixing 0.01ML of Zolcal-D in one of the CCF feeds a day as well. I've been giving her a shot of Fortum (anti-biotic) every 3 days as well.


Poor girl, fingers crossed for you mate but sounds like your doing right by her. Top man :notworthy:



cold blooded beast said:


> Hey there. . .just a heads up to a post of mine elsewhere. . . .
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/718780-ecozone-ez400.html
> Due to the expense of our Monitors. . .and also the responsibility that comes with providing the specific environmental stimulation for them,this may be of interest. . . .
> Cheers
> Marcus


Looks interesting Marcus. Will have a better look when i'm a bit more with it lol.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Jaymz said:


> Looks interesting Marcus. Will have a better look when i'm a bit more with it lol.


2sheets2 the wind?. . .or just knack'd? :lol2:. . .either way. . .hope you find it interesting


----------



## Jaymz

cold blooded beast said:


> 2sheets2 the wind?. . .or just knack'd? :lol2:. . .either way. . .hope you find it interesting


Just knackered mate been in the rep shed, it doubles up as a sauna :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Jaymz said:


> Just knackered mate been in the rep shed, it doubles up as a sauna :lol2:


Sauna,fish&chips . . .cross thread posting. . . .and very off topic now. . .:lol2:. . . .I better go up to the Mrs in bed :2thumb:. . .night all


----------



## Barlow

Update on the ackies. 10 have hatched and the last two have pipped so I got a 100% hatch rate:no1:

The proud mum and dad


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Barlow said:


> Update on the ackies. 10 have hatched and the last two have pipped so I got a 100% hatch rate:no1:
> 
> The proud mum and dad
> image


 
Congrats mate, fantastic results! :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

Barlow said:


> Update on the ackies. 10 have hatched and the last two have pipped so I got a 100% hatch rate:no1:
> 
> The proud mum and dad
> image


awesome news!
Love the picture aswell, they sure do have some muscles in their limbs dont they!


----------



## Barlow

Dean Cheetham said:


> Congrats mate, fantastic results! :2thumb:


Cheers Dean. I hope you have the same level of success too.



Chris18 said:


> awesome news!
> Love the picture aswell, they sure do have some muscles in their limbs dont they!


Cheers Chris. I'm well chuffed. Another 7 eggs due to hatch in a month too!!!

Yeah, they sure are powerful.


----------



## Chris18

Barlow said:


> Cheers Dean. I hope you have the same level of success too.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Chris. I'm well chuffed. Another 7 eggs due to hatch in a month too!!!
> 
> Yeah, they sure are powerful.


How could you not be chuffed, takes a good keeper to get 100% hatch rate the first time, the process of waiting is still ongoing then, get to have all the excitement again in another month, lucky you!

Is the swap a for those adults a no go?

How much are the babies eating, bet it is quite a lot


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> How could you not be chuffed, takes a good keeper to get 100% hatch rate the first time, the process of waiting is still ongoing then, get to have all the excitement again in another month, lucky you!
> 
> Is the swap a for those adults a no go?
> 
> How much are the babies eating, bet it is quite a lot


 Yep, I do get to do it all again soon. I've got to give credit to MonitorMad and a couple of bits learnt from varanus.net for the incubation mate. I did invest about £300 though building a big ass incubator too.

I've PM'd that guy but no reply yet mate.

The babies haven't eaten yet. They are still absorbing their yolk sack. They should eat in the next day or two. I've got loads of small crickets that I've bred plus baby locusts and roaches aswell as some pinkies to chop up so there's plenty to go at when they do start to feed.


----------



## Chris18

Barlow said:


> Yep, I do get to do it all again soon. I've got to give credit to MonitorMad and a couple of bits learnt from varanus.net for the incubation mate. I did invest about £300 though building a big ass incubator too.
> 
> I've PM'd that guy but no reply yet mate.
> 
> The babies haven't eaten yet. They are still absorbing their yolk sack. They should eat in the next day or two. I've got loads of small crickets that I've bred plus baby locusts and roaches aswell as some pinkies to chop up so there's plenty to go at when they do start to feed.


lucky, hoping one day I will be having little hatchlings of my own!

No problem, just let me know either way : victory:

Ah yeh forgot about the few days where they don't eat, they have their first shed before they start eating or is that just in geckos?
Do you have a digi video recorder or anything, would love to see them getting their first food, i suspect it'll be mayhem but the good kind!


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> lucky, hoping one day I will be having little hatchlings of my own!
> 
> No problem, just let me know either way : victory:
> 
> Ah yeh forgot about the few days where they don't eat, they have their first shed before they start eating or is that just in geckos?
> Do you have a digi video recorder or anything, would love to see them getting their first food, i suspect it'll be mayhem but the good kind!


I'll try and capture some footage but they are rather shy at the mo. There's one or two that are as bold as brass though.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Looked at the classifieds this morning and see 3 threads for baby ackies :flrt: must be that time of year :2thumb:.
All new blood lines! so tempting :lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Update on the ackies. 10 have hatched and the last two have pipped so I got a 100% hatch rate:no1:
> 
> The proud mum and dad
> image


Awesome pic!! 100% hatch rate is quite something well done mate :no1:.

One of my baby Kimberly's was hand feeding earlier it was awesome!


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> One of my baby Kimberly's was hand feeding earlier it was awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> image


Cracking shot mate. . . . lol. . .my NEW wallpaper. . .hope the request in the PM isn't too cheeky


----------



## Nigel_wales

cold blooded beast said:


> Cracking shot mate. . . . lol. . .my NEW wallpaper. . .hope the request in the PM isn't too cheeky


Thanks buddy. What PM - resend it mate?


----------



## iangreentree

They loom cracking Nigel as ever mate hows your female doing ??


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> Thanks buddy. What PM - resend it mate?


 Have done (re.breeder):2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Awesome pic!! 100% hatch rate is quite something well done mate :no1:.
> 
> One of my baby Kimberly's was hand feeding earlier it was awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> image


Cheers mate, I'm well chuffed.

They are beautiful. Their colours are amazingly striking when they are young.


----------



## Paul P

A friend sent me these pics earlier, so thought I would share what is in my oppinion the best of the best in the dwarf monitor scene, well gives the thread a bit of colour anyway :flrt:

One day I say, one day


----------



## Nigel_wales

Paul P said:


> A friend sent me these pics earlier, so thought I would share what is in my oppinion the best of the best in the dwarf monitor scene, well gives the thread a bit of colour anyway :flrt:
> 
> One day I say, one day
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
Absolutly stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Did he breed these himself? If you dont mind me asking.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Hey guys, 
I've already posted on the daddy monitor thread, but I thought I'd better nick over here too so I can get proper Ackied-up!!!

For my b'day this year, my hub is getting me a 5x3x2 viv, a wee trio of Ackies, a nursery viv and an incubator just in case- whoooooohoo!!!

Can't wait, mega excited and still hyper!!

So I'm just warning you all - be prepared for a barrage of silly questions :whistling2:

First wee question - am I'm right in saying, that they cant be confidently sexes until about a year old?
And if that's the case, at what age can they start breeding?

I'm also planning on building the background and was thinking about incorporating a little bath into it - like Tombos teggie viv, with a draining pipe etc. Just wondering if this would be something that would be useful and that they'd like?

Any thoughts?

Joanna
:2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

jo-jo-beans said:


> Hey guys,
> I've already posted on the daddy monitor thread, but I thought I'd better nick over here too so I can get proper Ackied-up!!!
> 
> For my b'day this year, my hub is getting me a 5x3x2 viv, a wee trio of Ackies, a nursery viv and an incubator just in case- whoooooohoo!!!
> 
> Can't wait, mega excited and still hyper!!
> 
> So I'm just warning you all - be prepared for a barrage of silly questions :whistling2:
> 
> First wee question - am I'm right in saying, that they cant be confidently sexes until about a year old?
> And if that's the case, at what age can they start breeding?
> 
> I'm also planning on building the background and was thinking about incorporating a little bath into it - like Tombos teggie viv, with a draining pipe etc. Just wondering if this would be something that would be useful and that they'd like?
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Joanna
> :2thumb:


Hey Jo,

You won't be disappointed when you get them, they are so active and comical to watch its great. Very intelligent to.

There is a way to get a good idea of sex from a young age but I do not know how accurate this is and I'm not really aware of it just read about it on one of the american forums. I think they are easy to sex from around 10-12 months maybe a little earlier depending on the individual I may be wrong though someone will correct me if I am lol. They probaly will show signs of being male or female from around 7 - 8 months old but it takes a good judgement/ eye to spot the tell tale signs.

I haven't bothered with a bath in mine but it would be a good idea if they were to use it but I know a lot of people's Ackies don't seem to like water or thats the impression I get anyway.

Looking forward to pics!!!

Hope this helps a little.

Nigel


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Nigel_wales said:


> Hey Jo,
> 
> You won't be disappointed when you get them, they are so active and comical to watch its great. Very intelligent to.
> 
> There is a way to get a good idea of sex from a young age but I do not know how accurate this is and I'm not really aware of it just read about it on one of the american forums. I think they are easy to sex from around 10-12 months maybe a little earlier depending on the individual I may be wrong though someone will correct me if I am lol. They probaly will show signs of being male or female from around 7 - 8 months old but it takes a good judgement/ eye to spot the tell tale signs.
> 
> I haven't bothered with a bath in mine but it would be a good idea if they were to use it but I know a lot of people's Ackies don't seem to like water or thats the impression I get anyway.
> 
> Looking forward to pics!!!
> 
> Hope this helps a little.
> 
> Nigel


Thanks Nigel, :2thumb:

Got a wee wait before I manage to get some pics up - probably looking at the beginning of December before I finally bring some home :-(

Am I right in saying as well, that even if there is 2 or 3 males in the group (I'm guessing it will be a lucky dip if I get a trio that's about 2-3 months old), there is a good chance that they will get on if they have been together since birth and they have plenty of room in the viv?


----------



## Chris18

Someone told me I had a female at around 7-9 months and they were pretty certain it was and it turned out correct, obviously with sexing at a younger age it's less likely to be correct though and 12 month would be a good age to determine their age but it can still be difficult, especially if you have two males and one is 'hiding' its bulkyness because there is a more dominant male!

Mine hates water, i tried several times to add a water bowl of numerous depths and she went nowhere near it, she bites if i put her in the bath as well, i think it would be a waste of space and effort to try provide one! You could always have a setup before the permanent one and try them with a water bowl before building in a bath though just to make sure


----------



## Nigel_wales

jo-jo-beans said:


> Thanks Nigel, :2thumb:
> 
> Got a wee wait before I manage to get some pics up - probably looking at the beginning of December before I finally bring some home :-(
> 
> Am I right in saying as well, that even if there is 2 or 3 males in the group (I'm guessing it will be a lucky dip if I get a trio that's about 2-3 months old), there is a good chance that they will get on if they have been together since birth and they have plenty of room in the viv?


It'll be well worth it when you do get them :mf_dribble:. 

Yep I have 2 males in the same viv and there is a huge difference in size as well. They both share basking spots etc and I've never seen any aggression between them so far.


----------



## monitor mad

Nigel_wales said:


> It'll be well worth it when you do get them :mf_dribble:.
> 
> Yep I have 2 males in the same viv and there is a huge difference in size as well. They both share basking spots etc and I've never seen any aggression between them so far.


 
yep usually there isent a problem : victory:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Cheers guys!! :2thumb:

And we've just been upgraded - yay!!! Were now 3ft high instead of 2!!!


----------



## Barlow

Paul P said:


> A friend sent me these pics earlier, so thought I would share what is in my oppinion the best of the best in the dwarf monitor scene, well gives the thread a bit of colour anyway :flrt:
> 
> One day I say, one day
> 
> image
> 
> image


These really are top of my wish list.:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Barlow

jo-jo-beans said:


> Cheers guys!! :2thumb:
> 
> And we've just been upgraded - yay!!! Were now 3ft high instead of 2!!!


You'll instantly fall in love with them. I'll never be without ackies in my collection, never I tell ya!!!:2thumb:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Barlow said:


> You'll instantly fall in love with them. I'll never be without ackies in my collection, never I tell ya!!!:2thumb:


Hope so!!!!

Apart from my Beardie, I've never had a beastie from a baby. Really looking forward to watching them grow up :flrt:


----------



## monitor mad

Paul P said:


> A friend sent me these pics earlier, so thought I would share what is in my oppinion the best of the best in the dwarf monitor scene, well gives the thread a bit of colour anyway :flrt:
> 
> One day I say, one day
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
Im going to agree with you there Paul , baby pilb's an absolutly tip top species :no1:


----------



## iangreentree

I have kept many reptiles in 16 years of keeping them,bit I have only been keeping ackies for a couple of months and I must say they are great best lizards,monitors I have ever kept by far.


----------



## Barlow

jo-jo-beans said:


> Hope so!!!!
> 
> Apart from my Beardie, I've never had a beastie from a baby. Really looking forward to watching them grow up :flrt:


 I got my pair as adults so I'm really looking forward to seeing the 5 babies I'm holding back grow up.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Barlow said:


> I got my pair as adults so I'm really looking forward to seeing the 5 babies I'm holding back grow up.


5 hold backs??? Aaawwwwwwww :2thumb:

Proud daddy are ya? :flrt:


----------



## Barlow

jo-jo-beans said:


> 5 hold backs??? Aaawwwwwwww :2thumb:
> 
> Proud daddy are ya? :flrt:


Oh yes. How can I not be? Just look at them.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Barlow said:


> Oh yes. How can I not be? Just look at them.
> image


oh yeSSS. . .and how couldn't you be. . .they are just fantastic. . .bet they make you smile with their antics already:no1:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Barlow said:


> Oh yes. How can I not be? Just look at them.
> image


I know, I know!! They are right little stunners!!

Ok guys, I'm about to start some serious shopping - yay!!!!
Viv should be ready in about 6-8 weeks, so time to start getting the kit.

So................. How do yous fancy showing off your Ackie vivs for me? :2thumb: for a little inspiration
I'll be your best friend :flrt:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

This is mine Jo-Jo :2thumb:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Dean Cheetham said:


> This is mine Jo-Jo :2thumb:
> 
> image


Cheers Dean :notworthy:

Looks good!! Love the staircase : victory:
Is that a wee tail keeking out of the hot hide?


----------



## Chris18

jo-jo-beans said:


> I know, I know!! They are right little stunners!!
> 
> Ok guys, I'm about to start some serious shopping - yay!!!!
> Viv should be ready in about 6-8 weeks, so time to start getting the kit.
> 
> So................. How do yous fancy showing off your Ackie vivs for me? :2thumb: for a little inspiration
> I'll be your best friend :flrt:










nothing special but does its job :2thumb:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Chris18 said:


> image nothing special but does its job :2thumb:


That's really all you can ask for babe. But I think it looks pretty cool :2thumb:
My teggies viv has nothing in it apart from a tonne of dirt/sand/bark, an upside down crate, some cobble stones and big bits of wood. It's not that pretty to look at but he seems happy enough.
Typical boy, getting mucky rolling about in the dirt!! 

Anywhoos, back on topic.
Was wondering about where to put the uv, if I've got a custom made background? Should I just hang it down from the middle of the viv, so they can't swing on it?

Was thinking that I could build it into the background (yup, I'm getting ambitious :lol2 but then I suppose I'd need a guard for it.

Any suggestions?
Xx


----------



## Nigel_wales

jo-jo-beans said:


> That's really all you can ask for babe. But I think it looks pretty cool :2thumb:
> My teggies viv has nothing in it apart from a tonne of dirt/sand/bark, an upside down crate, some cobble stones and big bits of wood. It's not that pretty to look at but he seems happy enough.
> Typical boy, getting mucky rolling about in the dirt!!
> 
> Anywhoos, back on topic.
> Was wondering about where to put the uv, if I've got a custom made background? Should I just hang it down from the middle of the viv, so they can't swing on it?
> 
> Was thinking that I could build it into the background (yup, I'm getting ambitious :lol2 but then I suppose I'd need a guard for it.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> Xx


Here's mine: 












I use a M.V.B for Heat and UV. Very good bulb and it doubles up as a basking spot and supplies good UV output saves you buying an extra fitting/ starter for a UV tube.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Nigel_wales said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> I use a M.V.B for Heat and UV. Very good bulb and it doubles up as a basking spot and supplies good UV output saves you buying an extra fitting/ starter for a UV tube.


Oooooooh, for some reason, I never thought of that :whistling2:
Cheers bud, I think I might go for one of them.

Silly question, but do you reckon the viv is bright enough with only the one bulb?

Loving your background :2thumb: What size is your viv bud? Ooooh, and what wattage is that you're using?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

jo-jo-beans said:


> Cheers Dean :notworthy:
> 
> Looks good!! Love the staircase : victory:
> Is that a wee tail keeking out of the hot hide?


 
Yup  the other is asleep on the 2nd level above the stairs :lol2:
Thanks for the lovely comment jo : victory:


----------



## CommonBOA

jo-jo-beans said:


> I know, I know!! They are right little stunners!!
> 
> Ok guys, I'm about to start some serious shopping - yay!!!!
> Viv should be ready in about 6-8 weeks, so time to start getting the kit.
> 
> So................. How do yous fancy showing off your Ackie vivs for me? :2thumb: for a little inspiration
> I'll be your best friend :flrt:


Here's mine










Sorry for the poor quality photo!!!

Cheers: victory:

Lee


----------



## Nigel_wales

jo-jo-beans said:


> Oooooooh, for some reason, I never thought of that :whistling2:
> Cheers bud, I think I might go for one of them.
> 
> Silly question, but do you reckon the viv is bright enough with only the one bulb?
> 
> Loving your background :2thumb: What size is your viv bud? Ooooh, and what wattage is that you're using?


I do have another normal house bulb (energy efficient) behind the centre vertical plinth which gives off extra light and that really is all I need. Thanks for the comment on the background my next one should be great I'm just in the process of finishing the viv 5x3.5.x2 (lxhxd) can't wait to get started :lol2:. The Ackie viv is 6x2x2 and because of the warm weather I'm using a 100W M.V.B but I've had to slightly raise my basking area so it can get to temp as I was using a 160W which I'll stick back in towards the winter when the 100W won't be sufficient. They are expensive bulbs but well worth it and still give out good U.V at nearly 2 years old in some cases!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## kitschyduck

I use those bulbs for my skink and uro as the tube fitting in my tanks were installed too high up for the UV to reach the lizards! 

I went to the Norfolk Reptile Show last weekend and saw loads of ackies there. I was so completely gutted as I was hoping to find them at Doncaster (where there were none) and have left my job since then and spent the money I had saved  So disappointed.

I was wondering though - when I DO get another job, how much is a good price to pay for baby yellow ackies in everyone's opinion?


----------



## Nigel_wales

A nice vid for you all.

‪5 week old Kimberly Rock feeding on small locust.3gp‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> A nice vid for you all.
> 
> ‪5 week old Kimberly Rock feeding on small locust.3gp‬‏ - YouTube


haha nice video! i guess it prefers locust to crickets as it walked passed quite a few to get the furthest out of reach locust!
it sure is a cute little thing!


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> haha nice video! i guess it prefers locust to crickets as it walked passed quite a few to get the furthest out of reach locust!
> it sure is a cute little thing!


 
Yep and they are fond of roaches to, one of them snaps them out of my fingers normally which is suprising for such young monitors IMO the other is really skittish.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

kitschyduck said:


> I use those bulbs for my skink and uro as the tube fitting in my tanks were installed too high up for the UV to reach the lizards!
> 
> I went to the Norfolk Reptile Show last weekend and saw loads of ackies there. I was so completely gutted as I was hoping to find them at Doncaster (where there were none) and have left my job since then and spent the money I had saved  So disappointed.
> 
> I was wondering though - when I DO get another job, how much is a good price to pay for baby yellow ackies in everyone's opinion?


From what I've seen, I think anywhere between £65-£80 would be reasonable for a baby Ackie. (I reckon I'm reasonable, and it's what I'd be prepared to pay - not including "mates rates" of course :lol2
Not sure how the prices differ for adults - I'm sure one of the guys will come back to you about it.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

CommonBOA said:


> Here's mine
> 
> image
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality photo!!!
> 
> Cheers: victory:
> 
> Lee


Thanks sweets, it looks really cozy!! Need to get me some of those big logs : victory:



Nigel_wales said:


> I do have another normal house bulb (energy efficient) behind the centre vertical plinth which gives off extra light and that really is all I need. Thanks for the comment on the background my next one should be great I'm just in the process of finishing the viv 5x3.5.x2 (lxhxd) can't wait to get started :lol2:. The Ackie viv is 6x2x2 and because of the warm weather I'm using a 100W M.V.B but I've had to slightly raise my basking area so it can get to temp as I was using a 160W which I'll stick back in towards the winter when the 100W won't be sufficient. They are expensive bulbs but well worth it and still give out good U.V at nearly 2 years old in some cases!!!! :2thumb:


Ah, can't see the bulb, but can see the glow.
Think I'll end up getting the higher wattage - much easier to reduce it than raise it. : victory:

Think in the mean time I'm gonna attempt a background for my beardie, his viv needs a makeover, and it's only 48x15 ish, so a little smaller and more manageable than the Ackies viv.

Can't wait!!!!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Nigel_wales

jo-jo-beans said:


> Thanks sweets, it looks really cozy!! Need to get me some of those big logs : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, can't see the bulb, but can see the glow.
> Think I'll end up getting the higher wattage - much easier to reduce it than raise it. : victory:
> 
> Think in the mean time I'm gonna attempt a background for my beardie, his viv needs a makeover, and it's only 48x15 ish, so a little smaller and more manageable than the Ackies viv.
> 
> Can't wait!!!!! :mf_dribble:


Another thing you might already know, you cannot put a stat on a MVB.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Nigel_wales said:


> Another thing you might already know, you cannot put a stat on a MVB.


Ooooohhhhhh, didn't know that sweets. Thanks.
Will it work with a dimmer switch? - that's what I use for Sols.


----------



## Nigel_wales

jo-jo-beans said:


> Ooooohhhhhh, didn't know that sweets. Thanks.
> Will it work with a dimmer switch? - that's what I use for Sols.


Nope it's the way the bulbs are designed unfortunately. In one of my other tanks I use a 100W bulb and adjust the height of the basking spot to get the temp and then use a ceramic on a pulse stat to get ambient temps :2thumb: little more expensive but you can use that ceramic on a day/ night stat to provide heat in the night if to cold esp in the winter months.

Surrey Pet Supplies is probaly the cheapest place to pick up all your bits and bobs from also.


----------



## kitschyduck

jo-jo-beans said:


> From what I've seen, I think anywhere between £65-£80 would be reasonable for a baby Ackie. (I reckon I'm reasonable, and it's what I'd be prepared to pay - not including "mates rates" of course :lol2
> Not sure how the prices differ for adults - I'm sure one of the guys will come back to you about it.


Cool! The ones I saw were £195 for two and £275 for three, though I know someone who said they'd sell some to me for £75 each. Awesome, thanks!


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Nigel_wales said:


> Nope it's the way the bulbs are designed unfortunately. In one of my other tanks I use a 100W bulb and adjust the height of the basking spot to get the temp and then use a ceramic on a pulse stat to get ambient temps :2thumb: little more expensive but you can use that ceramic on a day/ night stat to provide heat in the night if to cold esp in the winter months.
> 
> Surrey Pet Supplies is probaly the cheapest place to pick up all your bits and bobs from also.


Gotcha. :2thumb:
I've already got a dimmer/pulse (can't remember which) stat and a 100w ceramic, that I originally had in Sols, but I took it out as the rep room was always roastin at night. So won't need to buy that : victory:
I had a look at Surrey PS, looked quite reasonable. 

I've got a box upstairs that's got ceramic holders, and heat mats, and tonnes of other kit, so I should really raid that first.


----------



## Barlow

kitschyduck said:


> Cool! The ones I saw were £195 for two and £275 for three, though I know someone who said they'd sell some to me for £75 each. Awesome, thanks!


I'll sell you one for £75, 2 for £140 or a trio for £200. I have some now but won't be available for a couple of weeks yet as they are only 5 days old. I can hold for a reasonable time if asked too.


----------



## Barlow

jo-jo-beans said:


> Gotcha. :2thumb:
> I've already got a dimmer/pulse (can't remember which) stat and a 100w ceramic, that I originally had in Sols, but I took it out as the rep room was always roastin at night. So won't need to buy that : victory:
> I had a look at Surrey PS, looked quite reasonable.
> 
> I've got a box upstairs that's got ceramic holders, and heat mats, and tonnes of other kit, so I should really raid that first.


I'm sure your ackie viv will turn out amazing Jo. I can always hold some back for you if you want. I have some now, plus a clutch due to hatch in a month and she's about to lay another. PM me for "monitor & Tegu thread mates rates".:2thumb:


----------



## kitschyduck

Barlow said:


> I'll sell you one for £75, 2 for £140 or a trio for £200. I have some now but won't be available for a couple of weeks yet as they are only 5 days old. I can hold for a reasonable time if asked too.


I'd actually take you up on that if I didn't leave my job a couple of weeks ago. Once I get a job I'll be looking for ackies again but in the meantime I have to concentrate on feeding the pets I have even if I still had my savings. Bad timing on my part!


----------



## benjaybo

*is my storrs a male*








hi i think he is a male but have seen other males that look a little chunkier in general but he is 20 to 30cms and is around 11 months old, any help would be great im just not a 100% cheers
: victory:


----------



## Barlow

benjaybo said:


> imagehi i think he is a male but have seen other males that look a little chunkier in general but he is 20 to 30cms and is around 11 months old, any help would be great im just not a 100% cheers
> : victory:


Impossible from that photo pal.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Couple of pics of my new viv build. Didn't take to many early on as I was doing it late in the night due to work commitments.











At this stage only 1 coat of wood dye had been applied and a couple of layers of pond sealer on the inside of the viv.












This is the finished viv but I'm still waiting for the glass runners to come in the post. It is all reinforced due to the weight of the other viv going on top but I plan to use the piece of 2x1 running around about 10 inches from the bottom as a shelf to build my fake rock background off. It has had 4 layers of pondsealer which are thicker in the bottom and I have to say it's awesome stuff!!


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Nigel_wales said:


> Couple of pics of my new viv build. Didn't take to many early on as I was doing it late in the night due to work commitments.
> 
> image
> At this stage only 1 coat of wood dye had been applied and a couple of layers of pond sealer on the inside of the viv.
> image
> This is the finished viv but I'm still waiting for the glass runners to come in the post. It is all reinforced due to the weight of the other viv going on top but I plan to use the piece of 2x1 running around about 10 inches from the bottom as a shelf to build my fake rock background off. It has had 4 layers of pondsealer which are thicker in the bottom and I have to say it's awesome stuff!!


Oooooooohhh very tidy!!!

Whatcha gonna put in there.
: victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

jo-jo-beans said:


> Oooooooohhh very tidy!!!
> 
> Whatcha gonna put in there.
> : victory:


It's gonna be for Kimberly's : victory:. It's 5ft long by 2ft wide by 3.5ft high


----------



## Chris18

Kinda getting worried about my ackie the last few days, she hasn't eaten as must as usual and refused food today, she took and interest, nudged it and wiped her head on it then just left it, then when i try hand feed it she closes her eyes, moves away and then itches her head.
I'm thinking she's ovulating/carrying eggs as she seems to be digging a little more than usual.
Other than a round back end, what are other physcial signs of her ovulating?
As you all know I can't afford a male so I am and have been worried about this happening for a while and she's just turned 16 months :\
I did swap the bulb down to a 60 watt but that was a few weeks ago and she has been fine but i've swapped it back to a 100 watt just incase that's the cause
Any advice would be great, im going to use the last of my money to try go to asda or somewhere to get a RUB for a lay box later.


----------



## Chris18

Chris18 said:


> Kinda getting worried about my ackie the last few days, she hasn't eaten as must as usual and refused food today, she took and interest, nudged it and wiped her head on it then just left it, then when i try hand feed it she closes her eyes, moves away and then itches her head.
> I'm thinking she's ovulating/carrying eggs as she seems to be digging a little more than usual.
> Other than a round back end, what are other physcial signs of her ovulating?
> As you all know I can't afford a male so I am and have been worried about this happening for a while and she's just turned 16 months :\
> I did swap the bulb down to a 60 watt but that was a few weeks ago and she has been fine but i've swapped it back to a 100 watt just incase that's the cause
> Any advice would be great, im going to use the last of my money to try go to asda or somewhere to get a RUB for a lay box later.


Above pictures



















How deep of a lay box should I get? baring in mind my viv is only 2 foot high


----------



## cold blooded beast

I'd say about 10"-12" deep should be fine. . .how long has it been since the last normal repsonse to food? i.e. Actively hunting smashing the prey and gulping it down greedily? Has she been using the basking spot much? . .what temp readings have you got?


----------



## Chris18

cold blooded beast said:


> I'd say about 10"-12" deep should be fine. . .how long has it been since the last normal repsonse to food? i.e. Actively hunting smashing the prey and gulping it down greedily? Has she been using the basking spot much? . .what temp readings have you got?


yeh I was thinking around the same depth, she's just eaten 3 small nymph cockroaches but she normally eats more than that and she did go a bit nuts the other day as I put in a moth which got her going but apart from that, nothing much in the last 3-5 days
She's using the basking spot quite a lot, but she seems to be putting her back end towards the basking spot more than being central like she normally is which gets me thinking eggs. she's still active and wonders round her viv and has been scratching at the doors quite a lot. Basking temps are about 130-140 on the top of the retes stack


----------



## cold blooded beast

hmmm. . I know it's very easy for me to say. . .but I don't think there is too much to be worried about at the mo. . . perhaps just keep offering up small quantities of bugs and leave to have some privacy with a deep damp lay box. . .I'm sure a more experienced keeper may have other advice. .I think sometimes in our efforts to do "the best" for our animals,we get a bit too _in there _!. . . .hope you get what I mean lol .If I were concerned I'd ask just as you have though


----------



## Chris18

cold blooded beast said:


> hmmm. . I know it's very easy for me to say. . .but I don't think there is too much to be worried about at the mo. . . perhaps just keep offering up small quantities of bugs and leave to have some privacy with a deep damp lay box. . .I'm sure a more experienced keeper may have other advice. .I think sometimes in our efforts to do "the best" for our animals,we get a bit too _in there _!. . . .hope you get what I mean lol .If I were concerned I'd ask just as you have though


Thanks, i might just be over worrying yes, all i can do is offer a lay box like i'm going to and hope for the best as everything is set up like it's supposed to be, I definitely need a male asap though


----------



## iangreentree

Nigel_wales said:


> Couple of pics of my new viv build. Didn't take to many early on as I was doing it late in the night due to work commitments.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> At this stage only 1 coat of wood dye had been applied and a couple of layers of pond sealer on the inside of the viv.
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> This is the finished viv but I'm still waiting for the glass runners to come in the post. It is all reinforced due to the weight of the other viv going on top but I plan to use the piece of 2x1 running around about 10 inches from the bottom as a shelf to build my fake rock background off. It has had 4 layers of pondsealer which are thicker in the bottom and I have to say it's awesome stuff!!


Cracking viv mate  
My mate had a good one I'm thinking of doing same design as your viv but put a raised /false bottom but the bottom of the viv would be like a drawer the bottom would have a couple of holes so the monitors can go under the ground night times. I was also thinking of putting a box on the side of the viv with very small hole with a flap you can open and close from where live food can be placed and escape at there own free will through the day.making feeding more natural and fun.
Not sure if any of that makes sense to anyone lol


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> Above pictures
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> How deep of a lay box should I get? baring in mind my viv is only 2 foot high


Looks and sounds like she's carrying mate. Fit as big a laybox as you possibly can in there and make it secure for her by adding a lid with just a hole big enough for her to squeeze into. Fill it right to the top too.


----------



## Chris18

Barlow said:


> Looks and sounds like she's carrying mate. Fit as big a laybox as you possibly can in there and make it secure for her by adding a lid with just a hole big enough for her to squeeze into. Fill it right to the top too.


Thanks, I will be doing so
Shame she's going through all this for nothing but some infertile eggs !
The only problem is that I'm going to have to remove her two favourite sleeping spots to fit it in
She eaten quite a few nymphs now so her appetite isn't all bad.

Edit: I did pick up and feel her belly and couldn't feel anything egg like


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> Thanks, I will be doing so
> Shame she's going through all this for nothing but some infertile eggs !
> The only problem is that I'm going to have to remove her two favourite sleeping spots to fit it in
> She eaten quite a few nymphs now so her appetite isn't all bad.
> 
> Edit: I did pick up and feel her belly and couldn't feel anything egg like


I've tried palpating for eggs many times mate and have never been able to feel any, even though I knew there were some in there.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Hey Chris, 
How's your little girlie tonight?
Did you manage to get a lay box in?

Ps she is a right little cutie!!


----------



## Chris18

jo-jo-beans said:


> Hey Chris,
> How's your little girlie tonight?
> Did you manage to get a lay box in?
> 
> Ps she is a right little cutie!!


She's doing ok I think, she polished off some roaches and was chilling on the basking spot but took herself to her sleeping spot about an hour ago
I didn't get a lay box, my mum promised me she'd take me to asda then she said she was doing something and then when i asked again she said it was too late, she always does it and she's the only way i can get there so i'm making sure to wake her up before lights on time tomorrow and get to asda to buy a storage box ready for lights on when i can put it in there.
I really hope she's ok and i'm just over worrying but the signs do point to gravid, just a shame i'm not in the position to get a male really as she's doing it all for nothing.
Yeh she's a beaut, she ran up my arm earlier and just stayed there and i was looking at her and their faces are so beautiful, i just love the way they look :2thumb:

Edit: Just convinced her to take me to tesco because it's open, my moaning paid off!


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Hey guys, 
Quick question.
With my tegus viv, I tiled the floor and about 1ft of the sides all the way round with vinyl tiles, and I sealed it too.
Would this be a good idea with the Ackie viv?
: victory:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Chris18 said:


> She's doing ok I think, she polished off some roaches and was chilling on the basking spot but took herself to her sleeping spot about an hour ago
> I didn't get a lay box, my mum promised me she'd take me to asda then she said she was doing something and then when i asked again she said it was too late, she always does it and she's the only way i can get there so i'm making sure to wake her up before lights on time tomorrow and get to asda to buy a storage box ready for lights on when i can put it in there.
> I really hope she's ok and i'm just over worrying but the signs do point to gravid, just a shame i'm not in the position to get a male really as she's doing it all for nothing.
> Yeh she's a beaut, she ran up my arm earlier and just stayed there and i was looking at her and their faces are so beautiful, i just love the way they look :2thumb:
> 
> Edit: Just convinced her to take me to tesco because it's open, my moaning paid off!


Yay!!!! Like everything else - moaning has it's place in the world :lol2:

That's one thing I have been wondering about. How much it actually takes out of the wee things when they lay - fertile or not.
If we're talking about a possible 3 clutches a year.

About a month ago, my beardie laid 13 eggs - I totally cacked it! Firstly because he's called Oliver and erm a boy!!!!
After speaking with my vet, he said just to keep him well fed and to ensure he gets enough calcium.

I'm kinda thinking it would be along the same lines with Ackies.

Any thoughts?


----------



## cold blooded beast

Chris18 said:


> I'm going to have to remove her two favourite sleeping spots to fit it in


 Just a thought. . .and I dont know if it's workable. . .but if you have space in a cabinet under the viv. . .is there any way you could make a small circular hole in the base of the viv (with a hole cutter) and have the lay box effectively under the viv?obviously the box must be butted up really tight to the underside of the viv/top of the cabinet to prevent escape. . .that way she doesn't have to lose space inside the enclosure plus if she decides not to sleep in the lay box she still has her favorite spots. . .like I said. . .just a thought


----------



## benjaybo

Barlow said:


> Impossible from that photo pal.


kl will try an get some other up
: victory:


----------



## Chris18

cold blooded beast said:


> Just a thought. . .and I dont know if it's workable. . .but if you have space in a cabinet under the viv. . .is there any way you could make a small circular hole in the base of the viv (with a hole cutter) and have the lay box effectively under the viv?obviously the box must be butted up really tight to the underside of the viv/top of the cabinet to prevent escape. . .that way she doesn't have to lose space inside the enclosure plus if she decides not to sleep in the lay box she still has her favorite spots. . .like I said. . .just a thought


The viv is straight onto the floor as it didn't come with a cabinet otherwise it would of been a brilliant idea 
The lay box i got isn't very big but the only one they had, it's 10 inches deep and 12 wide. think I might have to go to asda and get a bigger one.


----------



## rex636

The lay box i got isn't very big but the only one they had, it's 10 inches deep and 12 wide. think I might have to go to asda and get a bigger one.[/QUOTE]

Should be fine bud as long as you can get correct temps within nest box 
My box isn't much bigger and they lay in there no probs at all.
I would imagine it to be a nightmare trying to find eggs in a nest box much bigger to be honest .


----------



## Reptile_Kyle

Hi all,

Some cracker photos on the thread. I'm due to pick up afew ackie monitos here 1st week of august and was wondering

Am I best of getting 1 or 2+ ? If I get 1 would it be happy enough on its own? Or am I best getting say 2 and hoping there of opposite sex?

What about if there both male etc would the fight? 

I have a 4ft by 2ft viv spare.. Would 2 be ok in that size or to comfy? 

Thanks for the replys in advance.


----------



## Chris18

rex636 said:


> Should be fine bud as long as you can get correct temps within nest box
> My box isn't much bigger and they lay in there no probs at all.
> I would imagine it to be a nightmare trying to find eggs in a nest box much bigger to be honest .


I hope so, I might put that one in and go looking for a bigger one anyway just incase.



Reptile_Kyle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Some cracker photos on the thread. I'm due to pick up afew ackie monitos here 1st week of august and was wondering
> 
> Am I best of getting 1 or 2+ ? If I get 1 would it be happy enough on its own? Or am I best getting say 2 and hoping there of opposite sex?
> 
> What about if there both male etc would the fight?
> 
> I have a 4ft by 2ft viv spare.. Would 2 be ok in that size or to comfy?
> 
> Thanks for the replys in advance.


I would definitely get two or even 3, they will live happily together and males are known to live together with no problems as they sort out a hierarchy but that doesn't mean there won't be any.
If you get one and end up with one female like me you can hit problems with them laying infertile eggs which can cause problems and they're social animals so will be much more active and entertaining with more than one

As for Viv size for adults I'd go as big as you can go as they'll no doubt use it.


----------



## rex636

Chris18 said:


> I hope so, I might put that one in and go looking for a bigger one anyway
> 
> I wouldn't worry to much as long as conditions are correct there shouldn't be a problem but I know how you feel.
> You just want the best for her


----------



## Chris18

Some photos of her with two different camera

Compact



















DSLR (no flash so hence blurry and bad aperture)


----------



## cold blooded beast

Chris18 said:


> Some photos of her with two different camera
> 
> Compact
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> DSLR (no flash so hence blurry and bad aperture)
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


definitely beautiful. . . you get the box sorted?


----------



## Chris18

cold blooded beast said:


> definitely beautiful. . . you get the box sorted?


Thanks, it's a shame I have no flash on my DSLR or they would of been really nice photos as I used my macro lens so could of gotten some nice detailed images.

I did, the only time she went near it was when she wondered behind it and was scratching at the side of the viv, typcial -.-


----------



## cold blooded beast

:lol2:smart animals know their own minds. . ._sometimes_ they're just bloody minded to frustrate US. . .I swear:whistling2:. . . she'll explore it in her own time. . . .glad you got something sorted for her


----------



## Chris18

Some slightly less blurry ones : victory:


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> Some slightly less blurry ones : victory:
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
Lovely pics mate.

I just sold 3 babies. I wasn't too keen on selling them at only a week old but I suppose that's up to the buyer.

The babies are smashing up small crickets and locusts at a rapid rate.


----------



## Chris18

Barlow said:


> Lovely pics mate.
> 
> I just sold 3 babies. I wasn't too keen on selling them at only a week old but I suppose that's up to the buyer.
> 
> The babies are smashing up small crickets and locusts at a rapid rate.


Thanks, I find it quite fun messing round with the settings and eventually getting what you're after :2thumb:

Aww bless, i bet they're still tiny but with ackie appetites i bet it won't take them as long to get eating as finicky leopard geckos haha
bet it was sad to see them go but you can't keep them all otherwise you'd have a lot of mouths to feed when your next batch hatch!
Glad they're eating like champs


----------



## Nigel_wales

21 days since the female and male Kimberly were mating and she's started digging a nice big burrow in the nestbox tonight so hopefully there will be another clutch of eggs in the morning. Fertile ones im praying for : victory:, it's been 4 weeks since her last clutch which just goes to show the potential of this species!!!


----------



## iangreentree

Nice one nigel  have you eggs before ???


----------



## Nigel_wales

iangreentree said:


> Nice one nigel  have you eggs before ???


Yep she laid 10, 4 weeks a go. None fertile though!

The male is very big with huge fat stores on his tail so I'm guessing he's not putting any energy into reproduction. Hopefully the new male will make a difference. I caught them mating for around 3 days as soon as they were together and they then stopped, she's huge now!!!


----------



## iangreentree

Nigel_wales said:


> Yep she laid 10, 4 weeks a go. None fertile though!
> 
> The male is very big with huge fat stores on his tail so I'm guessing he's not putting any energy into reproduction. Hopefully the new male will make a difference. I caught them mating for around 3 days as soon as they were together and they then stopped, she's huge now!!!


Ummm sounds good fingers crossed for you buddy ;-)


----------



## spikemu

(rando question ) 
ACKIES ..... how old are they usually when their fully grown ???  

mine are around a year old i beleive and their no where near the size i seen some ackies

(im not worrying yet tho ) lol


----------



## Nigel_wales

iangreentree said:


> Ummm sounds good fingers crossed for you buddy ;-)


Thanks mate!

How's the Ackies?


----------



## Chris18

spikemu said:


> (rando question )
> ACKIES ..... how old are they usually when their fully grown ???
> 
> mine are around a year old i beleive and their no where near the size i seen some ackies
> 
> (im not worrying yet tho ) lol


Think around 18 months : victory:

More quick photos

Quite a gothic lighting but i quite like it


----------



## iangreentree

Nigel_wales said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> How's the Ackies?


Adults are great mate
2 of the babies are gowing and eating well the other baby is being forced fed but has no weight on him,I'm giving water buy Nevis drinking on his own for time to time. I'm hoping he will make it because he is such a fighter.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Think around 18 months : victory:
> 
> More quick photos
> 
> Quite a gothic lighting but i quite like it
> 
> image
> 
> image


Awesome pics Chris!



iangreentree said:


> Adults are great mate
> 2 of the babies are gowing and eating well the other baby is being forced fed but has no weight on him,I'm giving water buy Nevis drinking on his own for time to time. I'm hoping he will make it because he is such a fighter.


Ah good 2 hear 2 are doing well not so good to hear about the other 1. Hope it comes on for you buddy!


----------



## iangreentree

Nigel_wales said:


> Awesome pics Chris!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah good 2 hear 2 are doing well not so good to hear about the other 1. Hope it comes on for you buddy!


Yeah I should of checked better when looking at them, I did see it was a tad skinny but as soon as I gave it more heat better diet it seem to do down hill?? Maybe it just didn't like being moved? 
I'm just off to get some roaches into him back soon


----------



## iangreentree

Hey peeps have u seen on cb classifelids Pygmy monitors 
Pygmy Mulga £100 each eight of them all cb


----------



## Chris18

iangreentree said:


> Hey peeps have u seen on cb classifelids Pygmy monitors
> Pygmy Mulga £100 each eight of them all cb


:gasp: they normally go for £300 each so if it's true then grab a bargain while you can! would love these but as always, i'm poor as hell :whistling2:


----------



## iangreentree

Chris18 said:


> :gasp: they normally go for £300 each so if it's true then grab a bargain while you can! would love these but as always, i'm poor as hell :whistling2:


Makes 2 of us buddy :-(


----------



## Barlow

iangreentree said:


> Hey peeps have u seen on cb classifelids Pygmy monitors
> Pygmy Mulga £100 each eight of them all cb


I just sent him a message. Seems too good to be true to be honest, but I hope not.


----------



## iangreentree

Barlow said:


> I just sent him a message. Seems too good to be true to be honest, but I hope not.


Cool let me know how u get on I wish I had some cash !!


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> 21 days since the female and male Kimberly were mating and she's started digging a nice big burrow in the nestbox tonight so hopefully there will be another clutch of eggs in the morning. Fertile ones im praying for : victory:, it's been 4 weeks since her last clutch which just goes to show the potential of this species!!!


Good luck with this one Nigel. She could be just digging a test burrow. My female ackie does this around a week before she nests. It sounds like she's loving the nest box though.: victory:


----------



## Barlow

iangreentree said:


> Cool let me know how u get on I wish I had some cash !!


 I'm a bit strapped tbh but I'll find the cash for these at that price. Supernoodles for a month!!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Chris18

£100 for V. beccarii on the import list too, i'm dying inside! two awesome species for steal prices yet i'm poor


----------



## Barlow

Just got a reply and it seems that they are some kind of snake. Pygmy King Brown?? Oh well. Thought it was too good to be true. A very misleading ad.:devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Chris18

Barlow said:


> Just got a reply and it seems that they are some kind of snake. Pygmy King Brown?? Oh well. Thought it was too good to be true. A very misleading ad.:devil::devil::devil::devil:


wow that's gutting! to good to be true indeed :bash:


----------



## cold blooded beast

gotta say. . .if something seems too good to be true. . . . . .then usually blaH. . . . blaH. . . . BUT then again if it had of been a Glauerti I'd also have been all over it .
On to another subject. . . .reading another post has made me question something. . . How old should my freckled monitor be before I consider he is fully grown? He's CB10 late dec. . . so about 8 months or so old now. . .is a year and a half generally full grown for most dwarf monitors? . . .I've been really flooding the viv with good medium sized hoppers recently and noticed a serious growth spurt. . .the way he's packing on the mass at the moment is really satisfying,although definitely one to observe and not interact with,as far as handling is concerned. . .forget it,he's happier hiding,basking,hunting and generally acting like a clown. . .but thats fine with me. . .so long as he's healthy


----------



## cold blooded beast

just hit that pygmy mulga classified over on cb. . .triggered my virus protection and quarantined!!!!


----------



## Barlow

cold blooded beast said:


> gotta say. . .if something seems too good to be true. . . . . .then usually blaH. . . . blaH. . . . BUT then again if it had of been a Glauerti I'd also have been all over it .
> On to another subject. . . .reading another post has made me question something. . . How old should my freckled monitor be before I consider he is fully grown? He's CB10 late dec. . . so about 8 months or so old now. . .is a year and a half generally full grown for most dwarf monitors? . . .I've been really flooding the viv with good medium sized hoppers recently and noticed a serious growth spurt. . .the way he's packing on the mass at the moment is really satisfying,although definitely one to observe and not interact with,as far as handling is concerned. . .forget it,he's happier hiding,basking,hunting and generally acting like a clown. . .but thats fine with me. . .so long as he's healthy


 I'm not sure of growth rates with tristis but my auffenbergi are CB10 and nowhere near fully grown. And they eat like pigs! They are nothing like ackies as far as growth rate is concerned and sexually mature a lot later too. B. Eidenmuller suggests tristis are reproductively active at around 3 years so I assume they have a slow growth rate.


----------



## iangreentree

Barlow said:


> I just sent him a message. Seems too good to be true to be honest, but I hope not.


Is see the ad has changed !! First ad just gave Latin name Pygmy Mulga lol


----------



## Chris18

And finally tongue flicking but quite pants


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Chris18 said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And finally tongue flicking but quite pants
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
Cracking pic's chris :no1:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Good luck with this one Nigel. She could be just digging a test burrow. My female ackie does this around a week before she nests. It sounds like she's loving the nest box though.: victory:


Hmm she is I think lol, had a small peak earlier and its like an excavation site in there!!! Loads of deep burrows that I can't see the bottom of :lol2:. Hopefully she doesnt hold onto them for much longer I believe 20-25 days is about right from witnessed mating.



Chris18 said:


> £100 for V. beccarii on the import list too, i'm dying inside! two awesome species for steal prices yet i'm poor


Your time will come Chris and it'll be worth the wait!! 



Chris18 said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And finally tongue flicking but quite pants
> 
> image
> 
> image


I need to get a DSLR I have a decent compact but it doesnt compare to that!!!!


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Hmm she is I think lol, had a small peak earlier and its like an excavation site in there!!! Loads of deep burrows that I can't see the bottom of :lol2:. Hopefully she doesnt hold onto them for much longer I believe 20-25 days is about right from witnessed mating.
> 
> 
> 
> Your time will come Chris and it'll be worth the wait!!
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get a DSLR I have a decent compact but it doesnt compare to that!!!!


Up to 30 days is healthy. Any more than that and it can get complicated. I'm struggling to read my ackies at the moment. First clutch I witnessed copulation for 3 days and she layed 18 days after copulation ceased. For the 2nd clutch I did not witness any copulation but a clutch of 12 was layed exactly 5 weeks after the first. Now we are near the 3rd clutch. A couple of weeks ago I was expecting her to lay. I hadn't witnessed copulation but she was MASSIVE!!! She is even bigger now, and I mean huge! And they have been at it for 6 days in a row now. I'm getting the feeling I'm gonna receive a massive clutch in around 3 to 4 weeks. I'll try take some pics tonight but I'm a bit busy plus I got someone coming to collect some baby ackies. That will be 5 gone, with 2 more reserved and 5 to grow up myself.: victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Up to 30 days is healthy. Any more than that and it can get complicated. I'm struggling to read my ackies at the moment. First clutch I witnessed copulation for 3 days and she layed 18 days after copulation ceased. For the 2nd clutch I did not witness any copulation but a clutch of 12 was layed exactly 5 weeks after the first. Now we are near the 3rd clutch. A couple of weeks ago I was expecting her to lay. I hadn't witnessed copulation but she was MASSIVE!!! She is even bigger now, and I mean huge! And they have been at it for 6 days in a row now. I'm getting the feeling I'm gonna receive a massive clutch in around 3 to 4 weeks. I'll try take some pics tonight but I'm a bit busy plus I got someone coming to collect some baby ackies. That will be 5 gone, with 2 more reserved and 5 to grow up myself.: victory:


I'll keep an eye on her, she's still digging and momentarily came out of the nestbox for a few minutes then back in she went lol, looking bigger again as well I'm glad I went for the bigger size hole in the lid as I don't think she would fit through the other size I had in mind. The substrate is at a good temp and she seems to be burrowing in it ok just a waiting game now! 

You've done really well with those Ackies! Looking forward to the pics : victory:.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Barlow said:


> and 5 to grow up myself.: victory:


When you guys that are pretty successful with breeding decide to keep "hold backs". . .what makes you choose which animal? . .behaviour,feeding,shape,colour,markings? . . . .I mean those would be the traits that I would chose to BUY a lizard by. . . .so is it the same?. . .or is there something else?


----------



## Barlow

cold blooded beast said:


> When you guys that are pretty successful with breeding decide to keep "hold backs". . .what makes you choose which animal? . .behaviour,feeding,shape,colour,markings? . . . .I mean those would be the traits that I would chose to BUY a lizard by. . . .so is it the same?. . .or is there something else?


TBH honest it's very hard to tell the difference between any of my babies so I'm just keeping the 5 I have left when all are sold. They all have voracious appetites so it doesn't reallly bother me.


----------



## Barlow

Here's a pic of the female. It doesn't really capture just how big she is, but you can still she's big.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Barlow said:


> Here's a pic of the female. It doesn't really capture just how big she is, but you can still she's big.
> image


 Obviously I'm just a BIG softy. . . .like all preg women. . .beautiful. . . .CUUUUUURVY:2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Here's a pic of the female. It doesn't really capture just how big she is, but you can still she's big.
> image


Looking good mate! She definately looks rather large :no1:


----------



## Barlow

cold blooded beast said:


> Obviously I'm just a BIG softy. . . .like all preg women. . .beautiful. . . .CUUUUUURVY:2thumb:


 Yeah, she sure is beautiful. Even more so when gravid. It's nearly tristis photo time aint it?


Nigel_wales said:


> Looking good mate! She definately looks rather large :no1:


 Cheers mate. 2 more babies have just left. Only 2 to go now and a guy is coming over from Belfast for them. He said the cheapest he could find a baby over there was going for £260.

Kerching!!!! Looks like I'll be advertising my hatchlings over there from now on.:lol2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Barlow said:


> Here's a pic of the female. It doesn't really capture just how big she is, but you can still she's big.
> image


She is looking gorgeous!! Simply glowing :lol2:
Xxxx


----------



## iangreentree

Wow she looking big!!! When done buddy


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Shes is a barrel barlow :lol2:
it's too obvious when an ackie is gravid, it sticks out like a sore thumb :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Yeah, she sure is beautiful. Even more so when gravid. It's nearly tristis photo time aint it?
> 
> Cheers mate. 2 more babies have just left. Only 2 to go now and a guy is coming over from Belfast for them. He said the cheapest he could find a baby over there was going for £260.
> 
> Kerching!!!! Looks like I'll be advertising my hatchlings over there from now on.:lol2:


That's insane! Fair way to travel!!



Quick update for everyone - my female Kimberly is laying and the eggs are pearly white and well formed from what I can see, hopefully when I get home from work I can start digging :no1: as you can probaly guess I don't wanna be at work today its gonna drag like :censor:.................. :censor::censor:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Barlow said:


> It's nearly tristis photo time aint it?


Request duly noted. . .but I gotta tellya. . . . .IT AINT EASY!!. .due to 
A. having no proper camera. . .and 
B. a lizard that'll show off until I get the phone out. . .then run off and hide. . .just now I thought some builders outside were banging. . .THEN I realise it's HIM. . .Freckles hammering the 
F :censor:ing life out of locusts. . .I actually think that lil fella has "issues!". . .psychotic episodes. . . ."I love it"
. . .also to add. . .for all that he STILL shows no interest in pinkies. . . .still bugs are always supposed to be the most abundant food source for them. . .so I'm not concerned


----------



## Chris18

Getting pretty good at the macro shots now considering I don't have a flash or very good lighting :whistling2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Getting pretty good at the macro shots now considering I don't have a flash or very good lighting :whistling2:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


That last shot is awesome mate!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> That last shot is awesome mate!!!!!!!


Agreed, could of done with the leg in focus but i'm happy with the eye, in most photos they're normally blown out and have no detail in them :2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> That's insane! Fair way to travel!!
> 
> 
> 
> Quick update for everyone - my female Kimberly is laying and the eggs are pearly white and well formed from what I can see, hopefully when I get home from work I can start digging :no1: as you can probaly guess I don't wanna be at work today its gonna drag like :censor:.................. :censor::censor:


 Congrats mate. I can't wait to hear the final result.


cold blooded beast said:


> Request duly noted. . .but I gotta tellya. . . . .IT AINT EASY!!. .due to
> A. having no proper camera. . .and
> B. a lizard that'll show off until I get the phone out. . .then run off and hide. . .just now I thought some builders outside were banging. . .THEN I realise it's HIM. . .Freckles hammering the
> F :censor:ing life out of locusts. . .I actually think that lil fella has "issues!". . .psychotic episodes. . . ."I love it"
> . . .also to add. . .for all that he STILL shows no interest in pinkies. . . .still bugs are always supposed to be the most abundant food source for them. . .so I'm not concerned


Get a good camera man. A tristis orientalis deserves at least 10 megapixels:lol2:

To be fair, it took me a month or two to get my auffenbergi to eat mice. Try dipping them in egg yolk first. That worked for me.


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> Getting pretty good at the macro shots now considering I don't have a flash or very good lighting :whistling2:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Geat shots Chris. I'm a month or two away from getting a DSLR. I'm trying to decide between the canon 550D and the 60D.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Congrats mate. I can't wait to hear the final result.
> 
> 
> Get a good camera man. A tristis orientalis deserves at least 10 megapixels:lol2:
> 
> To be fair, it took me a month or two to get my auffenbergi to eat mice. Try dipping them in egg yolk first. That worked for me.


She's still laying, going to check on her again tomorrow! Hopefully the first eggs to come out will still be ok tomorrow. The substrate is nice and damp and at the right temp so fingers crossed ey!


----------



## Nigel_wales

Nigel_wales said:


> She's still laying, going to check on her again tomorrow! Hopefully the first eggs to come out will still be ok tomorrow. The substrate is nice and damp and at the right temp so fingers crossed ey!


This is killin me I've seen eggs in there but shes laying in a different site now!!! I'm not gonna be able to sleep tonight until they are in the incubator safe and sound :lol2:!!!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Chris18 said:


> Getting pretty good at the macro shots now considering I don't have a flash or very good lighting :whistling2:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Awesome pic's chris : victory:



Nigel_wales said:


> She's still laying, going to check on her again tomorrow! Hopefully the first eggs to come out will still be ok tomorrow. The substrate is nice and damp and at the right temp so fingers crossed ey!


Congrats Nigel, best of luck buddy :no1:


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> This is killin me I've seen eggs in there but shes laying in a different site now!!! I'm not gonna be able to sleep tonight until they are in the incubator safe and sound :lol2:!!!


Fingers crossed for you bud. The eggs should be ok for that long. Strange that she's laying in 2 different places though. How can you see the eggs? Has she not backfilled the burrow?


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Fingers crossed for you bud. The eggs should be ok for that long. Strange that she's laying in 2 different places though. How can you see the eggs? Has she not backfilled the burrow?


She's backfilled the first burrow I had a peak at her this morning and caught her laying, probaly spooked her tbh which is why she chose a new site! I had a little peak today after work to see her laying in a new burrow, both burrows are nowhere near as deep as the test burrows she was digging a couple of days ago. The eggs look fantastic from what I can see! A very bright white.....


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> She's backfilled the first burrow I had a peak at her this morning and caught her laying, probaly spooked her tbh which is why she chose a new site! I had a little peak today after work to see her laying in a new burrow, both burrows are nowhere near as deep as the test burrows she was digging a couple of days ago. The eggs look fantastic from what I can see! A very bright white.....


Thats probably it. I don't even look in the nestbox until I see a skinny female basking. How many do you think she'll drop in total? I guessed 9 on the M&T thread earlier.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Thats probably it. I don't even look in the nestbox until I see a skinny female basking. How many do you think she'll drop in total? I guessed 9 on the M&T thread earlier.


I reckon it'll be bigger than her last clutch which was 10. She's definately is a lot bigger which makes me think this.


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> I reckon it'll be bigger than her last clutch which was 10. She's definately is a lot bigger which makes me think this.


Lets hope so then.


----------



## monitor mad

Nigel_wales said:


> This is killin me I've seen eggs in there but shes laying in a different site now!!! I'm not gonna be able to sleep tonight until they are in the incubator safe and sound :lol2:!!!


 
Cracking news mate and thoroughly deserved :no1::no1::no1:


----------



## Nigel_wales

monitor mad said:


> Cracking news mate and thoroughly deserved :no1::no1::no1:


Thanks mate!


----------



## iangreentree

Nigel_wales said:


> Thanks mate!


As the misses says nig it's not the size that counts LoL
Im saying 9


----------



## Nigel_wales

iangreentree said:


> As the misses says nig it's not the size that counts LoL
> Im saying 9


Luckily my Mrs says that or I'd be :censor:ed hahaha.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Im going to go for 11 pearly white ones :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad

Dean Cheetham said:


> Im going to go for 11 pearly white ones :2thumb:


 : victory:: victory:: victory: Ditto


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Getting mega exited now!!!
Bought the MVB, a water dish, a hide an extra ceramic bulb holder thingy!!
Yay!!!
Vivs under construction - Volly should have it ready in the next 3-4 weeks :2thumb:
Polystyrene is up at my mums, just need to pick it up then I can start on my first background - it's all go in the Jack household!!! :lol2:

If this is what my excitement levels are like just buying a few things, God only knows what I'll be like when I have my first clutch!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Found 7 eggs yesterday they all seem ok and are in the incubator however I'm not comfortable she's laid them all as she still seems fairly large.:censor:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Great news Nigel, chuffed for ya :2thumb:
Just keep a close eye on her, watch her behaviour i.e - the basking and digging etc : victory:


----------



## iangreentree

Nice one nig I think I said 8 dam I was wrong! Fingers x there all good


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Found 7 eggs yesterday they all seem ok and are in the incubator however I'm not comfortable she's laid them all as she still seems fairly large.:censor:


Nice one Nigel. I'm glad you've eventually got some good eggs.:2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Nice one Nigel. I'm glad you've eventually got some good eggs.:2thumb:


Yep lets hope they're fertile. My suspicons were correct about her still having eggs inside her as she dropped out another 2 earlier but they are definately not worth incubating there may have been more but they were laid in the nestbox and not buried so the males might of had 1 or to!!! 

Hopefully they're all out now, she still looks a bit big. Can't understand why she didnt drop them all in 1 go, probaly me lifting the lid whilst she was midway through laying didnt help and put her off. Lesson learnt I'll tell ya!!!


----------



## Chris18

Lazy day


----------



## benjaybo

Nigel_wales said:


> Yep lets hope they're fertile. My suspicons were correct about her still having eggs inside her as she dropped out another 2 earlier but they are definately not worth incubating there may have been more but they were laid in the nestbox and not buried so the males might of had 1 or to!!!
> 
> Hopefully they're all out now, she still looks a bit big. Can't understand why she didnt drop them all in 1 go, probaly me lifting the lid whilst she was midway through laying didnt help and put her off. Lesson learnt I'll tell ya!!!


gd to hear you have some eggs a cooking chap :2thumb:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Chris18 said:


> Lazy day
> 
> 
> image


AAAaaaawwwwwww, soooooo cute!!! :flrt:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Lazy day
> 
> 
> image


Nice pic mate shes lovely fp.



benjaybo said:


> gd to hear you have some eggs a cooking chap :2thumb:


 
Thanks mate lets hope now !


----------



## benjaybo

Chris18 said:


> Lazy day
> 
> 
> image


looking relaxed to the max there :lol2:


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Yep lets hope they're fertile. My suspicons were correct about her still having eggs inside her as she dropped out another 2 earlier but they are definately not worth incubating there may have been more but they were laid in the nestbox and not buried so the males might of had 1 or to!!!
> 
> Hopefully they're all out now, she still looks a bit big. Can't understand why she didnt drop them all in 1 go, probaly me lifting the lid whilst she was midway through laying didnt help and put her off. Lesson learnt I'll tell ya!!!


Lifting the lid is a massive probability. Females choose somewhere secure to nest their eggs and being disturbed during the laying process undermines that. We all learn by making mistakes though, and at least you have some good eggs to play with. Just air them once a week and other than that leave them alone. Don't candle them. If they look good then they are good. A bad moni egg goes from discoloured to fungus in a couple of days. Fingers crossed for those eggs.


----------



## cold blooded beast

A couple of shots from this afternoons shananigans. .
































again not brilliant pics. . .but if only one smile is caused. . .worth it.
Marcus


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> A couple of shots from this afternoons shananigans. . image
> image
> image
> image
> again not brilliant pics. . .but if only one smile is caused. . .worth it.
> Marcus



Hey Hun, 

Cracking pics. :2thumb:

Loved the third one the most - he looks like he's doing a little press up :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Hey Hun,
> 
> Cracking pics. :2thumb:
> 
> Loved the third one the most - he looks like he's doing a little press up :lol2:


:lol2:That's my boy (or girl?!?!?!)..C'mon. . .FOUR more. . .Slooooow controlled negative. . .full range,maintain alignment,DRIVE. . . .breeeeeaaaath . .good. . .you can do it,last THREE!


Ehem!sorry I went into auto then!!!: victory:


----------



## Barlow

Page 4!! WTF! Urgent bump required.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Haha I will try and get some Ackie pics tonight Barlow


----------



## rex636

Another seven eggs today from my ackies !!!!


----------



## Barlow

rex636 said:


> Another seven eggs today from my ackies !!!!


Congratulations mate.


----------



## rex636

Barlow said:


> Congratulations mate.


Cheers mate well chuffed because there from a different female which has just laid duds before now but these ones look spot on . Gonna have to make a bigger incubator


----------



## Dean Cheetham

rex636 said:


> Another seven eggs today from my ackies !!!!


Nice one buddy :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

As promised Barlow : victory:


----------



## CommonBOA

cold blooded beast said:


> A couple of shots from this afternoons shananigans. . image
> image
> image
> image
> again not brilliant pics. . .but if only one smile is caused. . .worth it.
> Marcus


Not jealous 1 little bit:lol2:


----------



## CommonBOA

Dean Cheetham said:


> As promised Barlow : victory:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> imageimage
> image
> image
> image


Stunning bud, great photo's: victory:

Cheers

Lee


----------



## cold blooded beast

CommonBOA said:


> Not jealous 1 little bit:lol2:


. . .well to be honest I AM jealous that YOU work in a bakery!!!! 
:2thumb::lol2::2thumb:
Hope you DO actually like Freckles. . .he's a funny little thing with bags of character


----------



## CommonBOA

cold blooded beast said:


> . . .well to be honest I AM jealous that YOU work in a bakery!!!!
> :2thumb::lol2::2thumb:
> Hope you DO actually like Freckles. . .he's a funny little thing with bags of character



HAHA its not that good really: victory:

Yeah i love them, there is 1 in my local rep shop but its a little out of my price range, I will get 1 in the not to distant future.

Cheers: victory:

Lee


----------



## Dean Cheetham

CommonBOA said:


> Stunning bud, great photo's: victory:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Lee


 
Cheers buddy :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

rex636 said:


> Another seven eggs today from my ackies !!!!


Congrats mate!



Dean Cheetham said:


> As promised Barlow : victory:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> imageimage
> image
> image
> image


Looking good there Dean! :no1:

Havent had much time to post recently with a load of project work I have to get done at work. How is everyone?


----------



## kitschyduck

Great photos!!!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

All good for me Nigel 
1st clutch of eggs looking good to hatch in 3-4 weeks


----------



## rex636

Dean Cheetham said:


> All good for me Nigel
> 1st clutch of eggs looking good to hatch in 3-4 weeks


Hi Dean what eggs are you waiting on hatching?


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> All good for me Nigel
> 1st clutch of eggs looking good to hatch in 3-4 weeks


 
Good stuff! I haven't checked on my Kimbo eggs since she laid them. They're due to be aired tomorrow so hopefully they are looking good :no1:


----------



## rex636

Nigel_wales said:


> Good stuff! I haven't checked on my Kimbo eggs since she laid them. They're due to be aired tomorrow so hopefully they are looking good :no1:


Is there a waiting list for the kimbos mate?


----------



## Nigel_wales

rex636 said:


> Is there a waiting list for the kimbos mate?


Not really mate, don't want to tempt fate lol.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

I am currently planning for the arrival of my three ridge tails and after scouring the net for good food prices I found 
Freshly frozen day old hen chicks - BOX'S OF 250 chicks or less than 6p each
They also do 100 pinkies for 20 quid. 
My question is how often is too often for them to eat these kinds of foods? I already buy bugs for my beardies and am setting up locust and roach colonies so they will have lots of bugs, but as these prices are pretty decent I was curious how often they should be allowed to eat these and pinkies etc?

Also being a student me and my housemates make a lot of curries, using lean beef steaks, chicken and turkey.. how often can cuts be fed to my ackies? Ive heard beef is okay but what about chicken and turkey?

:2thumb: thanks all


----------



## Chris18

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I am currently planning for the arrival of my three ridge tails and after scouring the net for good food prices I found
> Freshly frozen day old hen chicks - BOX'S OF 250 chicks or less than 6p each
> They also do 100 pinkies for 20 quid.
> My question is how often is too often for them to eat these kinds of foods? I already buy bugs for my beardies and am setting up locust and roach colonies so they will have lots of bugs, but as these prices are pretty decent I was curious how often they should be allowed to eat these and pinkies etc?
> 
> Also being a student me and my housemates make a lot of curries, using lean beef steaks, chicken and turkey.. how often can cuts be fed to my ackies? Ive heard beef is okay but what about chicken and turkey?
> 
> :2thumb: thanks all


I would say every two weeks do a days feeding of a 'treat' item.
I'm not sure about chicken but i've heard of people feeding beef and lambs heart as meats but not sure what else


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Thanks chris : victory:


----------



## rex636

Nigel_wales said:


> Not really mate, don't want to tempt fate lol.


Ok keep me posted mate would be very interested


----------



## Nigel_wales

rex636 said:


> Ok keep me posted mate would be very interested


 
Ok will do.


----------



## Barlow

Dean Cheetham said:


> As promised Barlow : victory:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> imageimage
> image
> image
> image


 Great looking ackies mate.


Dean Cheetham said:


> All good for me Nigel
> 1st clutch of eggs looking good to hatch in 3-4 weeks


 Not long now bud. About the same wait for my next clutch.


Nigel_wales said:


> Good stuff! I haven't checked on my Kimbo eggs since she laid them. They're due to be aired tomorrow so hopefully they are looking good :no1:


 Good luck with them bud and well done for taking the hands off approach. It use to kill me not to just take a quick peek.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Great looking ackies mate.
> 
> Not long now bud. About the same wait for my next clutch.
> 
> Good luck with them bud and well done for taking the hands off approach. It use to kill me not to just take a quick peek.


I know the feeling mate I was similar when she was digging in the nestbox for days! :whip: You should see these baby Kimm's they are growing like crazy :lol2: I will get some pics when I have time...


----------



## Nigel_wales

Selling one of my male Kim's off, may be of some interest.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...b-male-kimberly-rock-monitor.html#post8651735


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Saw movement in at least 1 or 2 ackie egg's today, all 10 looking good tho : victory: 3-4 weeks! Eeek! cant wait :flrt:


----------



## rex636

Dean Cheetham said:


> Saw movement in at least 1 or 2 ackie egg's today, all 10 looking good tho : victory: 3-4 weeks! Eeek! cant wait :flrt:


I know how feeling my first clutch is due to hatch around the same time.
10 eggs too


----------



## Dean Cheetham

rex636 said:


> I know how feeling my first clutch is due to hatch around the same time.
> 10 eggs too


haha good luck with them mate :2thumb:, lots of ackies hatching out recently! :flrt:, hopefully there will be some around when mine hatch, i would like to do some trades for fresh bloodlines to add to the group :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> Selling one of my male Kim's off, may be of some interest.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...b-male-kimberly-rock-monitor.html#post8651735


 
haha see your keeping my handsome male Nigel : victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> haha see your keeping my handsome male Nigel : victory:


Yep he's a top class Kim! :no1: I got the other one up to weight now as well and he looks just as good. His markings are probaly more prominent.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> Yep he's a top class Kim! :no1: I got the other one up to weight now as well and he looks just as good. His markings are probaly more prominent.


 
you cant get better then my old male :whistling2::whistling2:
I think i will have to have some comparison pic's :lol2:


----------



## Barlow

To be honest guys, I think the large Kim Nigel has up for sale is a belter! Shame he's a belter and not a breeder! :bash:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Barlow said:


> To be honest guys, I think the large Kim Nigel has up for sale is a belter! Shame he's a belter and not a breeder! :bash:


 
He is a nice kim indeed :2thumb:
Ijust dont like it when their pattern starts to break up and go white 
Like my female did.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> To be honest guys, I think the large Kim Nigel has up for sale is a belter! Shame he's a belter and not a breeder! :bash:


 
I agree !!!


----------



## Paul P

Barlow said:


> To be honest guys, I think the large Kim Nigel has up for sale is a belter! Shame he's a belter and not a breeder! :bash:


Hes a belter for sure and if cycled properly would make a perfect breeder im sure, bet since hes lived in that garden centre hes never been cooled off, all will breed if cycled correctly those that havent been cooled off over winter will just prove less fertile


----------



## Barlow

Paul P said:


> Hes a belter for sure and if cycled properly would make a perfect breeder im sure, bet since hes lived in that garden centre hes never been cooled off, all will breed if cycled correctly those that havent been cooled off over winter will just prove less fertile


It's funny that a lot of us (me included) assume cycling is just for the females. A gem of information there. Thanks Paul.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Paul P said:


> Hes a belter for sure and if cycled properly would make a perfect breeder im sure, bet since hes lived in that garden centre hes never been cooled off, all will breed if cycled correctly those that havent been cooled off over winter will just prove less fertile


 
I'm inclined to agree however he has a pear shaped look to him and I've read on other forums that when they start looking like this they aren't using their energy for reproduction. 

I'm interested to find out if cooled off would this change this now hhmmmm......


----------



## iangreentree

Nigel_wales said:


> I'm inclined to agree however he has a pear shaped look to him and I've read on other forums that when they start looking like this they aren't using their energy for reproduction.
> 
> I'm interested to find out if cooled off would this change this now hhmmmm......


both sexes in the wild would naturally get cooled and I think if that male was to be cooled and made to work for his food and shape up Bit u will find he would make a cracking breeder. 
Like most animals there main goal in life is to breed just sometimes man kills this with kindness LOL


----------



## Paul P

Nigel_wales said:


> I'm inclined to agree however he has a pear shaped look to him and I've read on other forums that when they start looking like this they aren't using their energy for reproduction.
> 
> I'm interested to find out if cooled off would this change this now hhmmmm......


Nigel, almost all the Odatria can be kept on the same cycle allowing the night time temps to drop to around 18 C at night but sustaining the normal daylight temps, also decrease daylight hours from 12 to 10 hours for around 6-8 weeks. During that time less prey is offered for obvious reasons. Upon warming back up and back on a normal feeding schedule they should after a couple of weeks start doing the deed.

You may find that adding another male to an already existing pair can often trigger a mating response aswell.


----------



## Nigel_wales

iangreentree said:


> both sexes in the wild would naturally get cooled and I think if that male was to be cooled and made to work for his food and shape up Bit u will find he would make a cracking breeder.
> Like most animals there main goal in life is to breed just sometimes man kills this with kindness LOL


Yep I was planning on coolin them down towards the end of the year anyway.




Paul P said:


> Nigel, almost all the Odatria can be kept on the same cycle allowing the night time temps to drop to around 18 C at night but sustaining the normal daylight temps, also decrease daylight hours from 12 to 10 hours for around 6-8 weeks. During that time less prey is offered for obvious reasons. Upon warming back up and back on a normal feeding schedule they should after a couple of weeks start doing the deed.
> 
> You may find that adding another male to an already existing pair can often trigger a mating response aswell.


Cheers Paul I plan to try this. There is another male in there with him now and he's half the size of the big male however the smaller male is definately dominating the larger male and did not seem to trigger a mating response in this instance. 
I reckon if I could get the weight down on the big male a bit then possibly he'd make a good breeder but at the moment he just seems to drag himself around and struggles to climb because he's so heavy! He's happy laying around waiting for prey to come to him and is healthy, not once have I seen him go after the female whereas the other male was straight on her for 3 days solid. This could be down to not being cycled correctly. 

It would be nice to breed from him for sure as I'm pretty sure my other males are closely related and the larger male was imported from Canada with the female by CPR so will have a fresh new bloodline.


----------



## rex636

Dean Cheetham said:


> haha good luck with them mate :2thumb:, lots of ackies hatching out recently! :flrt:, hopefully there will be some around when mine hatch, i would like to do some trades for fresh bloodlines to add to the group :2thumb:


Sounds like a plan only problem is I live in Scotland


----------



## rex636

Nnnnnnnn


----------



## Nigel_wales

Well the first 7 days has passed of my Glauerti egg incubation and I've just had my first look at them since putting them in. I aired them off for a min, took a couple of snaps (below) and put them back. 

The last clutch had collapsed and had perlite stuck to them by this time but this clutch seems to be holding up well so I'm hoping they are fertile!! 

Pics:


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Well the first 7 days has passed of my Glauerti egg incubation and I've just had my first look at them since putting them in. I aired them off for a min, took a couple of snaps (below) and put them back.
> 
> The last clutch had collapsed and had perlite stuck to them by this time but this clutch seems to be holding up well so I'm hoping they are fertile!!
> 
> Pics:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image



Ooooo awesome news! are you going to candle them at some point or just leave it to the imagination?
How long is glauerti incubation?


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Ooooo awesome news! are you going to candle them at some point or just leave it to the imagination?
> How long is glauerti incubation?


Cheers Chris! Nah not going to touch them just leave them be I reckon. I'm not really sure what to look for anyway so it'll be worthless lol.

Glauerti incubation is 100 - 110 days I believe.


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Well the first 7 days has passed of my Glauerti egg incubation and I've just had my first look at them since putting them in. I aired them off for a min, took a couple of snaps (below) and put them back.
> 
> The last clutch had collapsed and had perlite stuck to them by this time but this clutch seems to be holding up well so I'm hoping they are fertile!!
> 
> Pics:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


Looking good there Nigel. My fingers and toes are crossed for you.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Looking good there Nigel. My fingers and toes are crossed for you.


Cheers mate. You can tell she laid them in different burrows! 3 in one 4 in the other, the dirtier ones were laid a little deeper than the cleaner ones....


----------



## Nigel_wales

Fed the baby Kimm's 2 chopped up Pinkies this morning and they ate the lot in a short space of time. It's the first time they've had these and I wasn't expecting them to be eating them so agressively straight away lol!


----------



## novato

Is there any wood that is bad for ackies? I want to make a retes stack for them. Thank you.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Took some pics of the little Kim's today and compared them with some shots I took the other day. They've grown a hell of a lot over the last 20 days :mf_dribble:. Pics below:

From this:














To this:


----------



## iangreentree

Wow nigel looking good buddy  bet your over the moon mate with the eggs.
Does anyone on here keep ackies in big groups??
I was thinking of getting another 2 or 3 and building a large viv with a group of 6 or 7 not sure if it can be done???


----------



## Nigel_wales

iangreentree said:


> Wow nigel looking good buddy  bet your over the moon mate with the eggs.
> Does anyone on here keep ackies in big groups??
> I was thinking of getting another 2 or 3 and building a large viv with a group of 6 or 7 not sure if it can be done???


 
Cheers mate, yep I am just hope they go the distance now.

Personally I wouldn't keep them in big groups as it'll probaly elevate stress levels however if the viv is big enough and has loads of different nesting, basking and hiding options then I can't see why not but it'd need to be a large viv IMO.


----------



## iangreentree

Nigel_wales said:


> Cheers mate, yep I am just hope they go the distance now.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't keep them in big groups as it'll probaly elevate stress levels however if the viv is big enough and has loads of different nesting, basking and hiding options then I can't see why not but it'd need to be a large viv IMO.


What sort of numbers are they found in the wild??
Can't find much info on there groupings??


----------



## eubankclare

Hello
Hope people dont mind but im looking for some ackie monitors and have noticed on this thread that some of you have eggs.
Please could you PM me if your eggs will be available with your location and price and pref pics of the parents.
I can travel and dont mind traveling for the right ackie monitors

Thanks
Clare


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> Took some pics of the little Kim's today and compared them with some shots I took the other day. They've grown a hell of a lot over the last 20 days :mf_dribble:. Pics below:
> 
> From this:
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


They really are the nuts. . .completely gorgeous. . .and so obviously thriving. . .very cool update


----------



## Nigel_wales

iangreentree said:


> What sort of numbers are they found in the wild??
> Can't find much info on there groupings??


Not really sure I've read people have seen them living in groups in the wild but whether that would work well in a viv is another story. It would take a lot of work and a good eye to get on top of any animals that may not be coping very well or being dominated by multiple individuals especially gravid females IMO.



cold blooded beast said:


> They really are the nuts. . .completely gorgeous. . .and so obviously thriving. . .very cool update


Cheers mate they're basking now in a sheltered spot with really fat bellies : victory:


----------



## iangreentree

Nigel_wales said:


> Not really sure I've read people have seen them living in groups in the wild but whether that would work well in a viv is another story. It would take a lot of work and a good eye to get on top of any animals that may not be coping very well or being dominated by multiple individuals especially gravid females IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers mate they're basking now in a sheltered spot with really fat bellies : victory:


I hear you loud and clear Nigel ;-) maybe sticking to a trio or even 4 would be best


----------



## Nigel_wales

iangreentree said:


> I hear you loud and clear Nigel ;-) maybe sticking to a trio or even 4 would be best


I would ......


----------



## eubankclare

Please can i see pics of your Ackie monitor vivs


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Hey guys, 
Starting to put together the RUB for the roaches, for the Ackies, and I'm just wondering what yours (if you have them) is like.

It's the ventilation that I was wondering about. I don't really wanna poke holes around the bottom of it, in case any small ones can get out (I'm not too sure how small baby roaches are!!).

I mean, should I cut a bit out and cover it in mesh instead?

Any thoughts or advice?

Cheers guys
J


----------



## Dean Cheetham

jo-jo-beans said:


> Hey guys,
> Starting to put together the RUB for the roaches, for the Ackies, and I'm just wondering what yours (if you have them) is like.
> 
> It's the ventilation that I was wondering about. I don't really wanna poke holes around the bottom of it, in case any small ones can get out (I'm not too sure how small baby roaches are!!).
> 
> I mean, should I cut a bit out and cover it in mesh instead?
> 
> Any thoughts or advice?
> 
> Cheers guys
> J


Hi jojo,

I would cut a square out of the top of the lid and use really fine meshing so that the little blighters cant escape! although they are rubbish at climbing smooth edges anyway :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> Hi jojo,
> 
> I would cut a square out of the top of the lid and use really fine meshing so that the little blighters cant escape! although they are rubbish at climbing smooth edges anyway :2thumb:


Yep I agree with this make the square in the lid as biog as possible and fill it with mess. You don't want the humidity to be to high in the RUB or you risk losing your roaches.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> Yep I agree with this make the square in the lid as biog as possible and fill it with mess. You don't want the humidity to be to high in the RUB or you risk losing your roaches.


I suggest the same. . .except perhaps better off using MESH!:lol2:
I used a craft knife/metal rule to mark and cut a rectangular hole in the lid of a large container I use to keep locusts in,I got my mesh from a garden centre,I sealed the mesh in with silicon sealant,but the mesh I used is probably too course for your needs.


----------



## Barlow

I just covered the whole top of the box with an old pair of tights with the legs tied in knots. No escapees yet.


----------



## Nigel_wales

cold blooded beast said:


> I suggest the same. . .except perhaps better off using MESH!:lol2:
> I used a craft knife/metal rule to mark and cut a rectangular hole in the lid of a large container I use to keep locusts in,I got my mesh from a garden centre,I sealed the mesh in with silicon sealant,but the mesh I used is probably too course for your needs.


I was late for work :devil: :lol2::lol2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Cheers guys :2thumb:

I had actually thought about the tights idea before, but thought it sounded silly and wouldn't work. But I think I'll try that now. Just need to decide on the colour and pattern :lol2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Nigel_wales said:


> I was late for work :devil: :lol2::lol2:


Aaaawwww.

I'm having a cheeky wee flexi day today :2thumb: yay!!


----------



## Barlow

I've got 2 weeks off!!!! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

jo-jo-beans said:


> Aaaawwww.
> 
> I'm having a cheeky wee flexi day today :2thumb: yay!!





Barlow said:


> I've got 2 weeks off!!!! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


 

Alright for some!!!


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Barlow said:


> I've got 2 weeks off!!!! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


Top sit and nurse baby ackies :whistling2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

jo-jo-beans said:


> Hey guys,
> Starting to put together the RUB for the roaches, for the Ackies, and I'm just wondering what yours (if you have them) is like.
> 
> It's the ventilation that I was wondering about. I don't really wanna poke holes around the bottom of it, in case any small ones can get out (I'm not too sure how small baby roaches are!!).
> 
> I mean, should I cut a bit out and cover it in mesh instead?
> 
> Any thoughts or advice?
> 
> Cheers guys
> J












This is what I did for my locust before I spoiled the adults with an exo terra, have roaches and crickets in similar concoctions. I used a heat gun to melt the plastic lid and the mesh together... took a lot of patience.. sealants are good idea


----------



## monitor mad

jo-jo-beans said:


> Cheers guys :2thumb:
> 
> I had actually thought about the tights idea before, but thought it sounded silly and wouldn't work. But I think I'll try that now. Just need to decide on the colour and pattern :lol2:


Bad idea using tights!


----------



## jo-jo-beans

monitor mad said:


> Bad idea using tights!


Whatcha recommend chief? :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad

jo-jo-beans said:


> Whatcha recommend chief? :2thumb:


 
If you use tights they get ladders and they use the ladders to get out :whistling2:

ye tights are a good idea :notworthy::no1:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

monitor mad said:


> If you use tights they get ladders and they use the ladders to get out :whistling2:
> 
> ye tights are a good idea :notworthy::no1:


Lol!!!!

I used to like you!!! :lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

monitor mad said:


> If you use tights they get ladders and they use the ladders to get out :whistling2:
> 
> ye tights are a good idea :notworthy::no1:


 
Not bad! :lol2::lol2: I should of seen that 1 coming :no1:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

My Newbie, i collect him 14:00 tomorrow :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> My Newbie, i collect him 14:00 tomorrow :2thumb:
> 
> image


 
Nice is that from someone off here? 

What have you got to put him in?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> Nice is that from someone off here?
> 
> What have you got to put him in?


He is from someone on here, close to me 
He's going in a 4x4x2 for the time being, but I got a lot Of spare timber/ply. Can feel a new build coming on


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> He is from someone on here, close to me
> He's going in a 4x4x2 for the time being, but I got a lot Of spare timber/ply. Can feel a new build coming on


Ah I know the one : victory:. Recognise the pics now. 

Female is on the cards next then :no1:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Nigel_wales said:


> Not bad! :lol2::lol2: I should of seen that 1 coming :no1:


Me too!!! :devil:



Dean Cheetham said:


> My Newbie, i collect him 14:00 tomorrow :2thumb:
> 
> image


He is gorgeous Dean :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> Ah I know the one : victory:. Recognise the pics now.
> 
> Female is on the cards next then :no1:


Oh yes! will have my eyes peeled! more eyes the merrier people :2thumb:



jo-jo-beans said:


> Me too!!! :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> He is gorgeous Dean :2thumb:


Thanks Jo-Jo, tomorrow cant come quick enough! :whistling2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Dean Cheetham said:


> My Newbie, i collect him 14:00 tomorrow :2thumb:
> 
> image


 Lovely. . .looks a very vibrant colour. . .nice one:mf_dribble:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Picking up my roaches tonight yay :2thumb:
I ordered them yesterday afternoon, and they were delivered to my mums this morning - awesome service!!!

Called mum this morning to tell her to look out for a package, but it had already arrived with "FRAGILE" stickers on it. She told me that she noticed the stickers, so she gave the parcel a shake to make sure nothing was broken!?!?!?!?!?!?
:lol2::lol2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

How are we doing Dean?
You having to peel yourself off the ceiling today?

3 hours 43 minutes and counting ....................:lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

jo-jo-beans said:


> How are we doing Dean?
> You having to peel yourself off the ceiling today?
> 
> 3 hours 43 minutes and counting ....................:lol2:


 
Haha i think i should invest in padding for the walls for times like this! :lol2::lol2: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> Haha i think i should invest in padding for the walls for times like this! :lol2::lol2: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump:


 
:lol2: What time you leaving mate? I'm going to be enroute waiting to hijack you hahah


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Dean Cheetham said:


> Haha i think i should invest in padding for the walls for times like this! :lol2::lol2: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump:


Ooooohhhhhhh, you could make yourself a massive poly background for the room. Make yourself a wee ledge to sit on :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> :lol2: What time you leaving mate? I'm going to be enroute waiting to hijack you hahah


:lol2:set my boys up for an ambush too. . . .ha. . .
seriously though. . .bet the suspense is a killer


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Picking up my roaches tonight yay :2thumb:
> I ordered them yesterday afternoon, and they were delivered to my mums this morning - awesome service!!!
> 
> Called mum this morning to tell her to look out for a package, but it had already arrived with "FRAGILE" stickers on it. She told me that she noticed the stickers, so she gave the parcel a shake to make sure nothing was broken!?!?!?!?!?!?
> :lol2::lol2:


OH!!!!. . .and guessing none of the roaches were "broken" then. . .my Mrs wont let them in the house. . .still least my lil fella seems more than happy with his locusts (plus I sneak the odd one when no ones looking YUMMY)


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> :lol2: What time you leaving mate? I'm going to be enroute waiting to hijack you hahah


 
Haha leaving a 13:00 mate, waiting waiting :whistling2:



jo-jo-beans said:


> Ooooohhhhhhh, you could make yourself a massive poly background for the room. Make yourself a wee ledge to sit on :2thumb:


I might as well make the room 1 big viv! Im highly tempted to go and cut a small tree down and fix it to a base and have it in the corner of the room. (like for parrots etc) so he can have a free climb every so often if he likes :2thumb:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> OH!!!!. . .and guessing none of the roaches were "broken" then. . .my Mrs wont let them in the house. . .still least my lil fella seems more than happy with his locusts (plus I sneak the odd one when no ones looking YUMMY)


Didn't even have one casualty. Rather chuffed.
Gave my beardie a few last night, and he went mental. Never seen him so animated for food before.

But euck, will take a wee while to get used to them. :devil:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

jo-jo-beans said:


> Didn't even have one casualty. Rather chuffed.
> Gave my beardie a few last night, and he went mental. Never seen him so animated for food before.
> 
> But euck, will take a wee while to get used to them. :devil:


 
and a long time to establish a colony :lol2: wouldnt go feeding them off already : victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> and a long time to establish a colony :lol2: wouldnt go feeding them off already : victory:


I didn't feed from mine until they had pretty much done a full cycle... I.E bred babies and then the babies became adults themselves. Roughly 5 -6 months it takes but then your guranteed for it to be self sustaining for life if you look after it and have enough breeding power. If you have to many they are pretty easy to sell on.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> I didn't feed from mine until they had pretty much done a full cycle... I.E bred babies and then the babies became adults themselves. Roughly 5 -6 months it takes but then your guranteed for it to be self sustaining for life if you look after it and have enough breeding power. If you have to many they are pretty easy to sell on.


 
Yup my adults have nearly all gone, but wont be able to buy more adults until pay day :devil:
Damn bosc crippled my lovely colony :lol2:


45mins to go! :whistling2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

How's your viv build now Nigel?
Nearly finished? :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> How's your viv build now Nigel?
> Nearly finished? :2thumb:


Viv is done just been finishing the fake rock background will upload pics now.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Nigel_wales said:


> Viv is done just been finishing the fake rock background will upload pics now.


This is where I am now, still have work to do on the fake rock though...


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Dean Cheetham said:


> and a long time to establish a colony :lol2: wouldnt go feeding them off already : victory:


Ach, twas only a few I couldn't get with the tweezers. :whistling2:
They are mostly there for the Ackies anyway, so won't really be touching them until December.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Nigel_wales said:


> This is where I am now, still have work to do on the fake rock though...
> 
> image


Looking good:2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> This is where I am now, still have work to do on the fake rock though...
> 
> image


 
Looking good buddy, that back ground is awesome! your really getting the hang of it :2thumb:
I gotta start saving pennies for another build now for the green tree :lol2:
Ordered the glass today for the bosc viv, £130, ouch!
but as soon as i can get him in it, i can start reorganising things so the green tree can have a bigger viv :2thumb:
I have a good 10ft high 7ft long and just under 3ft depth to play with :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

jo-jo-beans said:


> Looking good:2thumb:





Dean Cheetham said:


> Looking good buddy, that back ground is awesome! your really getting the hang of it :2thumb:
> I gotta start saving pennies for another build now for the green tree :lol2:
> Ordered the glass today for the bosc viv, £130, ouch!
> but as soon as i can get him in it, i can start reorganising things so the green tree can have a bigger viv :2thumb:
> I have a good 10ft high 7ft long and just under 3ft depth to play with :2thumb:


 
Thanks guys


----------



## iDomino

Nigel_wales said:


> Thanks guys


nigel dont you know someone to get glass from cheap ? :whistling2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

iDomino said:


> nigel dont you know someone to get glass from cheap ? :whistling2:


I do but he's a bit funny with me getting it for other people but I can have a word if you were after any and see what he says pricewise? All I'd need is measurements.....


----------



## iDomino

Nigel_wales said:


> I do but he's a bit funny with me getting it for other people but I can have a word if you were after any and see what he says pricewise? All I'd need is measurements.....


yeah it wont be for a while though the measurements would roughly be 38inchesx24 inches 2 panes of this measurement


----------



## Dean Cheetham

iDomino said:


> yeah it wont be for a while though the measurements would roughly be 38inchesx24 inches 2 panes of this measurement


 
he would need to know what mm the thickness of glass you want.
Toughened/not toughened.
polished edges or not.
what colour glass 


Oh im home btw


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Well guys/girls


After a frantic few hours, the newbie is home and in his temporary viv :2thumb:. I know its not Ideal but its all i had available.
The viv was ment to come kitted for him but the guy woke up late and didnt have a chance to prepare the viv, so when i got it home, it was deep clean time and frantically putting a temp viv together.


Here he is and his temp home.


----------



## Chris18

Dean Cheetham said:


> Well guys/girls
> 
> 
> After a frantic few hours, the newbie is home and in his temporary viv :2thumb:. I know its not Ideal but its all i had available.
> The viv was ment to come kitted for him but the guy woke up late and didnt have a chance to prepare the viv, so when i got it home, it was deep clean time and frantically putting a temp viv together.
> 
> 
> Here he is and his temp home.
> 
> 
> image
> image


ew don't post that here it isn't an odatria :bash:
Just kidding, i'm just super jealous and dont mind pretending it's a dwarfy if it means you'll post more pictures here!
Truely stunning animals and congrats on the new addition


----------



## iDomino

iDomino said:


> yeah it wont be for a while though the measurements would roughly be 38inchesx24 inches 2 panes of this measurement


9mm thick, polished edges and just plain clear, better make it toughened aswell =/


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Chris18 said:


> ew don't post that here it isn't an odatria :bash:
> Just kidding, i'm just super jealous and dont mind pretending it's a dwarfy if it means you'll post more pictures here!
> Truely stunning animals and congrats on the new addition


 
I know, i know but i couldnt help myself :lol2: im so excited and happy :2thumb:. Will post some more pic's when hes settled abit. quite a friendly chap when approached slowly, he will get on to my shoulder :no1: or in some cases jump from the original owner onto my brothers head :whistling2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

He is absolutely stunning Dean!!

Congrats!! :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> he would need to know what mm the thickness of glass you want.
> Toughened/not toughened.
> polished edges or not.
> what colour glass
> 
> 
> Oh im home btw


It'll be toughened with polished edges anyway but good call Dean : victory:



Dean Cheetham said:


> Well guys/girls
> 
> 
> After a frantic few hours, the newbie is home and in his temporary viv :2thumb:. I know its not Ideal but its all i had available.
> The viv was ment to come kitted for him but the guy woke up late and didnt have a chance to prepare the viv, so when i got it home, it was deep clean time and frantically putting a temp viv together.
> 
> 
> Here he is and his temp home.
> 
> 
> image
> image


Very nice fella! 



iDomino said:


> 9mm thick, polished edges and just plain clear, better make it toughened aswell =/


Ok I'll ask him for you but he can be funny if he finds out it's for someone else and might not do it so cheap. I'll get you a quote anyway for the sizes you've provided.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

jo-jo-beans said:


> He is absolutely stunning Dean!!
> 
> Congrats!! :2thumb:


Cheers Jo-Jo, im over the moon! hes friendly and very active :2thumb:



Nigel_wales said:


> It'll be toughened with polished edges anyway but good call Dean : victory:
> 
> I know this because ive rung many times before :lol2:
> 
> Very nice fella!
> 
> Why thank you squire, hes not as vivid green as i expected, but who cares? i got a GTM! :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> Cheers Jo-Jo, im over the moon! hes friendly and very active :2thumb:


Very nice mate one of my favourite species, I want to have a crack at the blues one day when I get my own place with space so I can get a big ass aboreal viv on the go.


----------



## iDomino

Nigel_wales said:


> It'll be toughened with polished edges anyway but good call Dean : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice fella!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I'll ask him for you but he can be funny if he finds out it's for someone else and might not do it so cheap. I'll get you a quote anyway for the sizes you've provided.


tbh mate im not after a majour discount im just after something a bit more local for when i get the glass : victory:


----------



## Chris18

Anyone know if anybody is taking Ackies to Kempton?
Might have enough for a male :whistling2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Dean Cheetham said:


> he's not as vivid green as I expected


I bet he'll be even more gorgeous-er (yup, it is a word!!!) after he's just shed! Mega green I'm guessing. :flrt::flrt:

This is what I'm like with Sol - when his back comes off it's just sooooooo unexpectedly white!!


----------



## iDomino

Chris18 said:


> Anyone know if anybody is taking Ackies to Kempton?
> Might have enough for a male :whistling2:


forgot to tell you , aslong as i can find a job to insure a car, you can come with me and kath to the next donny, nigel and his mrs would also be invited, provided everyone doesnt mind squeezing into a hatchback


----------



## Chris18

iDomino said:


> forgot to tell you , aslong as i can find a job to insure a car, you can come with me and kath to the next donny, nigel and his mrs would also be invited, provided everyone doesnt mind squeezing into a hatchback


When the next donny show, hopefully late enough in the year so i can get my student loan type thing and spend a fortune there :whistling2:
Was going to go up with nigel on the last donny show but didn't have the bloody money for petrol or animals so may be interested in going this time round if you didnt mind! thanks for the offer :2thumb:


----------



## iDomino

Chris18 said:


> When the next donny show, hopefully late enough in the year so i can get my student loan type thing and spend a fortune there :whistling2:
> Was going to go up with nigel on the last donny show but didn't have the bloody money for petrol or animals so may be interested in going this time round if you didnt mind! thanks for the offer :2thumb:


we were going with nigel too, but i lost my job the weekend before it :devil:


----------



## Chris18

iDomino said:


> we were going with nigel too, but i lost my job the weekend before it :devil:


oh poo, the 18th  it's too early mun. Probably won't get my money by then as student services are blinking slow!


----------



## iDomino

Chris18 said:


> oh poo, the 18th  it's too early mun. Probably won't get my money by then as student services are blinking slow!


18 of when =/?


----------



## Chris18

iDomino said:


> 18 of when =/?


Donny is the 18th of september :lol2:


----------



## iDomino

Chris18 said:


> Donny is the 18th of september :lol2:


thts not TOO far away, kath buying your crestie off you aswell so thats a lil extra :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

iDomino said:


> thts not TOO far away, kath buying your crestie off you aswell so thats a lil extra :2thumb:


that money is being used for another male crestie i've reserved :lol2:
Should be in october because i'm getting like £400 from being a student :bash:
Kempton is the same, 4 days before my birthday, would of had £100 atleast to have spent if it was 4 days later D:


----------



## iDomino

Chris18 said:


> that money is being used for another male crestie i've reserved :lol2:
> Should be in october because i'm getting like £400 from being a student :bash:
> Kempton is the same, 4 days before my birthday, would of had £100 atleast to have spent if it was 4 days later D:


lol i wont be buying i dont think, just tking kath up to get a crestie or 2

unless i see a leuistic kingorum >.>


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> When the next donny show, hopefully late enough in the year so i can get my student loan type thing and spend a fortune there :whistling2:
> Was going to go up with nigel on the last donny show but didn't have the bloody money for petrol or animals so may be interested in going this time round if you didnt mind! thanks for the offer :2thumb:





iDomino said:


> we were going with nigel too, but i lost my job the weekend before it :devil:


Lucky I didnt book a mini bus ey? hahaha


----------



## Nigel_wales

iDomino said:


> lol i wont be buying i dont think, just tking kath up to get a crestie or 2
> 
> unless i see a leuistic kingorum >.>


U aint getting one of them before me or I'll have to rob you!!! My next planned species :no1:


----------



## iDomino

Nigel_wales said:


> Lucky I didnt book a mini bus ey? hahaha


so true!
be good though if we could guarantee no one pulls out so a group of us south walians can go lol


----------



## iDomino

Nigel_wales said:


> U aint getting one of them before me or I'll have to rob you!!! My next planned species :no1:


i live in one of the roughest areas in caerphilly :3 i challenge you to make it through my estate, never mind getting to my house


----------



## Nigel_wales

iDomino said:


> i live in one of the roughest areas in caerphilly :3 i challenge you to make it through my estate, never mind getting to my house


 
I'll deploy my allegiance of valley commandos :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## iDomino

Nigel_wales said:


> I'll deploy my allegiance of valley commandos :Na_Na_Na_Na:


bring it :Na_Na_Na_Na:

ugh my "silent crickets" arent that:censor: silent after all >.>

i find myself getting up every now and again and shaking the hell out of the faunarium their in to shut them up >.>

gona have to siv through it and feed off all the biggest ones tommorrow i think

im sure the bosc and CWD can clear out all the noisy ones for me


----------



## Nigel_wales

iDomino said:


> bring it :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> ugh my "silent crickets" arent that:censor: silent after all >.>
> 
> i find myself getting up every now and again and shaking the hell out of the faunarium their in to shut them up >.>
> 
> gona have to siv through it and feed off all the biggest ones tommorrow i think
> 
> im sure the bosc and CWD can clear out all the noisy ones for me


I hate crickets! I use roaches/ locust now, cant handle them Crickets and always have escapees. The animals seem to prefer the roaches over Crickets which is a bonus....


----------



## iDomino

Nigel_wales said:


> I hate crickets! I use roaches/ locust now, cant handle them Crickets and always have escapees. The animals seem to prefer the roaches over Crickets which is a bonus....


im not allowed roaches =/


----------



## cold blooded beast

Dean Cheetham said:


> Well guys/girls
> 
> 
> After a frantic few hours, the newbie is home and in his temporary viv :2thumb:. I know its not Ideal but its all i had available.
> The viv was ment to come kitted for him but the guy woke up late and didnt have a chance to prepare the viv, so when i got it home, it was deep clean time and frantically putting a temp viv together.
> 
> 
> Here he is and his temp home.
> 
> 
> image
> image


Congrats. . .with respect to your remark about him not being as vivid as you thought. . . .I think you may be passing harsh judgement. . . .let him settle in. . .maybe shed. . .and by then if he isn't greener. . . .we'll he's already part of your loved collection anyway. . .I think tree monitors have fascinating behaviour to observe. . .cool addition mate:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

cold blooded beast said:


> Congrats. . .with respect to your remark about him not being as vivid as you thought. . . .I think you may be passing harsh judgement. . . .let him settle in. . .maybe shed. . .and by then if he isn't greener. . . .we'll he's already part of your loved collection anyway. . .I think tree monitors have fascinating behaviour to observe. . .cool addition mate:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


 
Thanks mate, only time will tell :2thumb:
Hes already found his favorite sleeping spot!
On the back of a bit of corkbark :lol2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Chris18 said:


> 4 days before my birthday, would of had £100 atleast to have spent if it was 4 days later D:


Do what I did when I needed £200 extra to buy my GSXR 750 a week before student loans day. Go into the bank and explain to them that your a good student who needs money for books and such or your life will be over and it will be their fault... They extend your overdraft, then you cover it and close the overdraft once you receive the money you knew was coming anyways....

No harm done :2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

Just got back from a couple of days in Whitby. It's crap coming back but I was worried about my little dragons. Alls fine though.

Loving the newbie Dean. Very nice indeed.

That viv's coming along nicely too Nigel. I should be starting mine tommorrow.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Barlow said:


> Just got back from a couple of days in Whitby. It's crap coming back but I was worried about my little dragons. Alls fine though.
> 
> Loving the newbie Dean. Very nice indeed.
> 
> That viv's coming along nicely too Nigel. I should be starting mine tommorrow.


Cheers Barlow  he certainly is a beauty! 
Can't wait till he's settled and I can get him out


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Just got back from a couple of days in Whitby. It's crap coming back but I was worried about my little dragons. Alls fine though.
> 
> Loving the newbie Dean. Very nice indeed.
> 
> That viv's coming along nicely too Nigel. I should be starting mine tommorrow.


Cheers mate finished the fake rock now looks awesome. Will take some snaps later.


----------



## Barlow

Dean Cheetham said:


> Cheers Barlow  he certainly is a beauty!
> Can't wait till he's settled and I can get him out


Is he fully grown?


Nigel_wales said:


> Cheers mate finished the fake rock now looks awesome. Will take some snaps later.


 Look forward to them matey.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Barlow said:


> Is he fully grown?
> 
> Look forward to them matey.


 
yes mate, hes an adult male :2thumb:
And hes just eaten, so im chuffed!


----------



## Nigel_wales

Baby Kimm's are now approaching 12 inches full length........ They seriously do grow like weeds!!!!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> Baby Kimm's are now approaching 12 inches full length........ They seriously do grow like weeds!!!!


 
Quality mate :2thumb:
Keep the pic's coming : victory:
Can they take whole pinkies yet? :mf_dribble:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> Quality mate :2thumb:
> Keep the pic's coming : victory:
> Can they take whole pinkies yet? :mf_dribble:


Haha I'd say 7 or 8 of those inches is tail. They are taking snipped up Pinkie/ Quail at the mo...


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> Haha I'd say 7 or 8 of those inches is tail. They are taking snipped up Pinkie/ Quail at the mo...


 
Bet you get a fair few feedings off a quail :lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> Bet you get a fair few feedings off a quail :lol2:


Well Quail chicks hahaha they love em....


----------



## NightGecko

Just thought I'd let you guys know first... not 100% yet but I might have a pair of _Varanus auffenbergi _/ Peacock Monitors to spare (believed to be 1.1 but not yet proven, have had plenty of people tell me they look like a pair and I agree). Will be looking for a proven trio of ridge tails, or lone animals or hatchlings from any Australian dwarf species' (namely V. glauerti, V. gilleni, V. tristis)

PM me if you're interested. : victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

2 weeks after laying and the female looks like she could be cycling again and then I saw this which confirmed my thoughts :no1: Bit worried this time round as I know the last clutch took a lot out of her.


----------



## Ste123

Oh I wish you all the best and I hope mum has the strength to get through it.


----------



## NightGecko

Nigel_wales said:


> 2 weeks after laying and the female looks like she could be cycling again and then I saw this which confirmed my thoughts :no1: Bit worried this time round as I know the last clutch took a lot out of her.
> 
> image


I'd definately seperate her after this one (and leave her seperated), you don't want to try and triple-clutch them as it will probably kill her.

Right now I'd be putting calcium lactate in her water dish and pure calcium / nutrobal on her food on alternating feeds, etc. 

But the best of luck to you with hatching them out mate :2thumb:


----------



## Paul P

NightGecko said:


> I'd definately seperate her after this one (and leave her seperated), you don't want to try and triple-clutch them as it will probably kill her.
> 
> Right now I'd be putting calcium lactate in her water dish and pure calcium / nutrobal on her food on alternating feeds, etc.
> 
> But the best of luck to you with hatching them out mate :2thumb:


Ditto the above, burnout and calcium defficency is the last thing you want, shes done you proud already, in her interest she'll need a break. good luck with this mating though :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

NightGecko said:


> I'd definately seperate her after this one (and leave her seperated), you don't want to try and triple-clutch them as it will probably kill her.
> 
> Right now I'd be putting calcium lactate in her water dish and pure calcium / nutrobal on her food on alternating feeds, etc.
> 
> But the best of luck to you with hatching them out mate :2thumb:


I have been doing the above for her. Gotta get this viv done by the weekend so I can split him off.



Paul P said:


> Ditto the above, burnout and calcium defficency is the last thing you want, shes done you proud already, in her interest she'll need a break. good luck with this mating though :2thumb:


I agree, viv will be done in a couple of days. Thanks for the good luck Paul. And cheers for the advice both.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Not a lot I can do to stop her cycling tho is there???


----------



## monitor mad

Nigel_wales said:


> I have been doing the above for her. Gotta get this viv done by the weekend so I can split him off.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, viv will be done in a couple of days. Thanks for the good luck Paul. And cheers for the advice both.


Yep , up the calcium dusting on food plus the odd extra pinky to put some nutrients into her :2thumb:


----------



## NightGecko

Paul P said:


> Ditto the above, burnout and calcium defficency is the last thing you want, shes done you proud already, in her interest she'll need a break. good luck with this mating though :2thumb:


Thanks Paul.



Nigel_wales said:


> I have been doing the above for her. Gotta get this viv done by the weekend so I can split him off.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, viv will be done in a couple of days. Thanks for the good luck Paul. And cheers for the advice both.


I'm doing the same thing for different reasons. I am trying to pump extra food into my Kimberly for growth & repair but the male is eating it all and getting rather obese now. I'm seperating him off into my isolation tank so the female can enjoy the full run of the 4ft viv to herself, and with plenty of food with no competition for it. This might help her to lay too. I'd rather move him even though he was there first and keep her in the tank with all the nesting options available.

Will be doing that in a moment, had to put it off all month though as up until yesterday I had two three toed box turtles in the enclosure (on holiday my sisters) :whistling2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

NightGecko said:


> Thanks Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing the same thing for different reasons. I am trying to pump extra food into my Kimberly for growth & repair but the male is eating it all and getting rather obese now. I'm seperating him off into my isolation tank so the female can enjoy the full run of the 4ft viv to herself, and with plenty of food with no competition for it. This might help her to lay too. I'd rather move him even though he was there first and keep her in the tank with all the nesting options available.
> 
> Will be doing that in a moment, had to put it off all month though as up until yesterday I had two three toed box turtles in the enclosure (on holiday my sisters) :whistling2:


How is your female doing? Did she lay the rest of those eggs afterwards?

I have a huge nestbox now to try and rule out any possibility of her holding onto eggs. I'm feeding her daily to make sure she gets what she needs. Better get a move on with that viv.....


----------



## NightGecko

Nigel_wales said:


> How is your female doing? Did she lay the rest of those eggs afterwards?
> 
> I have a huge nestbox now to try and rule out any possibility of her holding onto eggs. I'm feeding her daily to make sure she gets what she needs. Better get a move on with that viv.....


Nothing more from her that I've found. She seems to be growing though, so I'm hoping something is developing. Have you got any photos of your enclosure showing how big and where the nest box(s) are?

I'm thinking of adding a second nest box to the viv. Someone I visited who bred a multitude of odatria from acanthurus right up to pilbarensis, was doing so out of vivs no bigger than 36x18x18'' with a thin covering of orchid bark as substrate, a nest box about 10x10x6'' deep down either end, and a 'retes' stack under the lamps... Quite a different way of doing it I think, small spaces, nothing but nest boxes, but great success.

I'm almost tempted to try that... but I'm not sure I can bring myself to do it just yet. The larger vivs full of cork hides and deep sand / earth substrates just feel more natural to me?


----------



## Barlow

NightGecko said:


> Nothing more from her that I've found. She seems to be growing though, so I'm hoping something is developing. Have you got any photos of your enclosure showing how big and where the nest box(s) are?
> 
> I'm thinking of adding a second nest box to the viv. Someone I visited who bred a multitude of odatria from acanthurus right up to pilbarensis, was doing so out of vivs no bigger than 36x18x18'' with a thin covering of orchid bark as substrate, a nest box about 10x10x6'' deep down either end, and a 'retes' stack under the lamps... Quite a different way of doing it I think, small spaces, nothing but nest boxes, but great success.
> 
> I'm almost tempted to try that... but I'm not sure I can bring myself to do it just yet. The larger vivs full of cork hides and deep sand / earth substrates just feel more natural to me?


I saw pictures of this guys vivs and it made me realise there is no set rules in this game. It's just trying to find something that works for yourself. I was shocked at the differences in his vivs and vivs I thought were "good".


----------



## NightGecko

Barlow said:


> I saw pictures of this guys vivs and it made me realise there is no set rules in this game. It's just trying to find something that works for yourself. I was shocked at the differences in his vivs and vivs I thought were "good".


Agreed, but when I was there he had hatchling gilleni, glauerti, kingorum & pilbarensis... so must be doing something right.

I might set a new species up this way rather than moving one I already have in a larger space, see how well it does, or even breeds...


----------



## Nigel_wales

NightGecko said:


> Nothing more from her that I've found. She seems to be growing though, so I'm hoping something is developing. Have you got any photos of your enclosure showing how big and where the nest box(s) are?
> 
> I'm thinking of adding a second nest box to the viv. Someone I visited who bred a multitude of odatria from acanthurus right up to pilbarensis, was doing so out of vivs no bigger than 36x18x18'' with a thin covering of orchid bark as substrate, a nest box about 10x10x6'' deep down either end, and a 'retes' stack under the lamps... Quite a different way of doing it I think, small spaces, nothing but nest boxes, but great success.
> 
> I'm almost tempted to try that... but I'm not sure I can bring myself to do it just yet. The larger vivs full of cork hides and deep sand / earth substrates just feel more natural to me?


That sounds like someone I visited a few weeks a go. Really amazing how it can be a successful method and goes against everything I have read and learned about Monitors thus far, it proves they are animals at the end of the day which don't stick to a rule book. Personally I think it is a little bit of a high risk strategy and there is little room for error but if you know what your doing and doing it successfully why change it. 

However I believe there are a few American guys which really have got monitor breeding down to a "T" with the opposite approach than above deep substrates and big nestboxes seems to be key out there. In effect the vivarium becomes the nestbox just makes finding the eggs tough and hardwork. For some reason I sway to this approach as on the plus side it provides a more natural environment.

Here is a pic of one of my viv's, the nestbox is overkill but the female was happy with it and used it successfully so I'm not changing it.










I've changed the retes stack for patio slabs and closed off three sides they are definately holding there and moving throughout the levels during the day.


----------



## NightGecko

Nigel_wales said:


> That sounds like someone I visited a few weeks a go. Really amazing how it can be a successful method and goes against everything I have read and learned about Monitors thus far, it proves they are animals at the end of the day which don't stick to a rule book. Personally I think it is a little bit of a high risk strategy and there is little room for error but if you know what your doing and doing it successfully why change it.
> 
> However I believe there are a few American guys which really have got monitor breeding down to a "T" with the opposite approach than above deep substrates and big nestboxes seems to be key out there. In effect the vivarium becomes the nestbox just makes finding the eggs tough and hardwork. For some reason I sway to this approach as on the plus side it provides a more natural environment.
> 
> Here is a pic of one of my viv's, the nestbox is overkill but the female was happy with it and used it successfully so I'm not changing it.
> 
> image
> 
> I've changed the retes stack for patio slabs and closed off three sides they are definately holding there and moving throughout the levels during the day.


Looks good, what's the size of it? : victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

NightGecko said:


> Looks good, what's the size of it? : victory:


The viv is 5ft long by 2ft deep by 3.5ft high not sure on the nestbox I will have to measure it when I find my tape but it's big.


----------



## NightGecko

Nigel_wales said:


> The viv is 5ft long by 2ft deep by 3.5ft high not sure on the nestbox I will have to measure it when I find my tape but it's big.


Can see from the pic based on those dimensions the tub must be about 2ft long, 1ft wide, and 18'' high?

Is it heated? I assume she laid her eggs in there and not in the vivarium substrate as mine did? : victory:

My nest boxes are 14'' x 11'' x 9'' (in 4x2x2' vivariums)


----------



## Nigel_wales

NightGecko said:


> Can see from the pic based on those dimensions the tub must be about 2ft long, 1ft wide, and 18'' high?
> 
> Is it heated? I assume she laid her eggs in there and not in the vivarium substrate as mine did? : victory:
> 
> My nest boxes are 14'' x 11'' x 9'' (in 4x2x2' vivariums)


Yea I'd say that, bit overkill and I could get away with a little smaller just didnt wanna take any chances. It's not heated directly but the ceramic seems to provide enough heat so I get a nice temperature gradient throughout the box. She laid closer to the ceramic which might suggest they are sensitive to the heat in the substrate when laying????


----------



## Nigel_wales

Some pics:





















Some pics of the fake rock but the flash ruined the colour/ detail!


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> Some pics:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Some pics of the fake rock but the flash ruined the colour/ detail!
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


Viv came out nice.. . . .great poly rockwork. . . .amazing Glauerti


----------



## NightGecko

Nigel_wales said:


> Some pics:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Some pics of the fake rock but the flash ruined the colour/ detail!
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


Looks great Nigel, does that house all your Kimberlys? (except the babies obviously) : victory:


----------



## monitor mad

Nigel_wales said:


> Some pics:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Some pics of the fake rock but the flash ruined the colour/ detail!
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


Very impressive Nigel , your getting to be a dab hand at this building lark mate :no1:


----------



## Nigel_wales

cold blooded beast said:


> Viv came out nice.. . . .great poly rockwork. . . .amazing Glauerti


Thanks mate.



NightGecko said:


> Looks great Nigel, does that house all your Kimberlys? (except the babies obviously) : victory:


I plan for a pair to go in there and a pair in the one above. I might possibly try a trio but pairs may be a smarter way to go.



monitor mad said:


> Very impressive Nigel , your getting to be a dab hand at this building lark mate :no1:


Thanks mate I'm glad how it turned out, taking your time and not rushing is what it's all about. the longest part was painting the dam thing inside and outside as you could only do 1 coat per day.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Yellow Ackie:












Baby Kimm:


----------



## chris1978

I'm really keen to add a couple of Kimberley Rock Monitors to my collection as they are stunning, stay a nice managable size and are not ridiculously priced it seems.

Just a few questions as it seems several people in this thread own them:

What kind of set-up is preferred for them, arboreal or standard viv? I know many dwarfs are quite arboreal and I do have a 3 x 4 x 2 viv empty at present.

Ease of keeping? Do they have any special needs or are they reasonably simple to keep much like Boscs and Ackies and so forth?


----------



## Nigel_wales

chris1978 said:


> I'm really keen to add a couple of Kimberley Rock Monitors to my collection as they are stunning, stay a nice managable size and are not ridiculously priced it seems.
> 
> Just a few questions as it seems several people in this thread own them:
> 
> What kind of set-up is preferred for them, arboreal or standard viv? I know many dwarfs are quite arboreal and I do have a 3 x 4 x 2 viv empty at present.
> 
> Ease of keeping? Do they have any special needs or are they reasonably simple to keep much like Boscs and Ackies and so forth?


Hi mate, prefably a viv with a bit of height is prefered as mine do love a climb and are very good at it, but I do keep x2 males in a 4x2x2 just fine. My others are in biggers vivs with more height.

They are ok to keep and you won't go far wrong keeping them similar to Ackies. Nice hot basking spot around 130 - 135F with plenty of hides at different temps, this can be acheived easily by making a retes stack or something similar. Ambient temps throughout the cage need to range from 95 - low 80's. 

Humidity can be maintained around 50 - 60 %.

I feed mine mainly on insects with the occassional Pinkie.

That's all I can think of for now. I'm sure someone will add.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Finally managed to get some good pic's of Hobo, if your interested check out the picture thread i just created :2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

Just started the new ackie viv today. For once B&Q actually cut the wood to the right size. It's not much yet but I'll be at it for the full day tommorrow!









The little ones are growing up fast too. I cannot beleive how much these guys eat. They fill up on crix, go bask, go shit then fill up some more. I caught some wild grasshoppers today for them and they absolutely went nuts for them!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Barlow said:


> Just started the new ackie viv today. For once B&Q actually cut the wood to the right size. It's not much yet but I'll be at it for the full day tommorrow!
> image
> 
> The little ones are growing up fast too. I cannot beleive how much these guys eat. They fill up on crix, go bask, go shit then fill up some more. I caught some wild grasshoppers today for them and they absolutely went nuts for them!
> image


 
Looking good Barlow, both viv and ackie : victory:
look forward to seeing the progress you make tomorrow


----------



## Barlow

Dean Cheetham said:


> Looking good Barlow, both viv and ackie : victory:
> look forward to seeing the progress you make tomorrow


Cheers Dean. I'm going to be adding support beams and then staining it tomorrow. It needs a good sand down first though. How are the eggs looking?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Barlow said:


> Cheers Dean. I'm going to be adding support beams and then staining it tomorrow. It needs a good sand down first though. How are the eggs looking?


They are looking alright mate, little worried about one, it started denting day before yesterday. so i added a bit more wateer to the mix and it hasnt re-plumped up but all the others are ok.
How are yours looking buddy?


----------



## Barlow

Dean Cheetham said:


> They are looking alright mate, little worried about one, it started denting day before yesterday. so i added a bit more wateer to the mix and it hasnt re-plumped up but all the others are ok.
> How are yours looking buddy?


I lost one. I got a bit carried away with the babies and didn't air them for 2 weeks. One started sweating and went bad not long after. The other 6 are good and should hatch real soon.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Barlow said:


> I lost one. I got a bit carried away with the babies and didn't air them for 2 weeks. One started sweating and went bad not long after. The other 6 are good and should hatch real soon.


 Aw sorry to hear that mate.
Watch them hatch on the same day! :lol2:
Where is it your from mate?
Would you be interested in bloodline trades?
Could look into costs of getting a trade going?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Barlow said:


> The little ones are growing up fast too. I cannot beleive how much these guys eat. They fill up on crix, go bask, go shit then fill up some more. I caught some wild grasshoppers today for them and they absolutely went nuts for them!
> image


That picture made me squeek with a little bit of excitement. Tell them hurry up and hatch, They got a brand spanking new hand crafted bachelor pad to move into over in wales : victory: haha. 
Wish i hadnt used 18mm MDF now though, its heavier that my own house now its assembled :lol2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Barlow said:


> Just started the new ackie viv today. For once B&Q actually cut the wood to the right size. It's not much yet but I'll be at it for the full day tommorrow!
> image
> 
> The little ones are growing up fast too. I cannot beleive how much these guys eat. They fill up on crix, go bask, go shit then fill up some more. I caught some wild grasshoppers today for them and they absolutely went nuts for them!
> image


Aaaaaaawwwwwwww, he's so teeny!!! :flrt:


----------



## Barlow

Dean Cheetham said:


> Aw sorry to hear that mate.
> Watch them hatch on the same day! :lol2:
> Where is it your from mate?
> Would you be interested in bloodline trades?
> Could look into costs of getting a trade going?


I'm in sheffield bud. I'd be happy to swap if you can get over here. I decided to keep some back from the first clutch for myself but swapping some with you would be a selling bonus.



SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> That picture made me squeek with a little bit of excitement. Tell them hurry up and hatch, They got a brand spanking new hand crafted bachelor pad to move into over in wales : victory: haha.
> Wish i hadnt used 18mm MDF now though, its heavier that my own house now its assembled :lol2:


I've used 18mm plywood mate. It aint too heavy plus if any damp gets past the sealer ply doesn't swell and rot as quickly as MDF. Plus it's cheaper and looks better IMO: victory:



jo-jo-beans said:


> Aaaaaaawwwwwwww, he's so teeny!!! :flrt:


But he eats like a horse!!!:devil:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Just started the new ackie viv today. For once B&Q actually cut the wood to the right size. It's not much yet but I'll be at it for the full day tommorrow!
> image
> 
> The little ones are growing up fast too. I cannot beleive how much these guys eat. They fill up on crix, go bask, go shit then fill up some more. I caught some wild grasshoppers today for them and they absolutely went nuts for them!
> image


Looking forward to seeing this viv finished, what are the dimensions?

Those baby Ackies are very nice your doing a good job with them. Well done. We need more pics tho :whip:



Barlow said:


> I lost one. I got a bit carried away with the babies and didn't air them for 2 weeks. One started sweating and went bad not long after. The other 6 are good and should hatch real soon.


 
Sorry 2 hear that mate.....


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Barlow said:


> I'm in sheffield bud. I'd be happy to swap if you can get over here. I decided to keep some back from the first clutch for myself but swapping some with you would be a selling bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> I've used 18mm plywood mate. It aint too heavy plus if any damp gets past the sealer ply doesn't swell and rot as quickly as MDF. Plus it's cheaper and looks better IMO: victory:
> 
> 
> 
> But he eats like a horse!!!:devil:


 
sheffield? is that nearish yorkshire?
I do have family up there but havent seen them in years!
Maybe could look into courier prices if you dont mind using couriers? (rep ones obviously :lol2


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Looking forward to seeing this viv finished, what are the dimensions?
> 
> Those baby Ackies are very nice your doing a good job with them. Well done. We need more pics tho :whip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry 2 hear that mate.....


Cheers Nigel. The viv is 5 x 2.5 x 2. I was meaning to ask you if that pond sealer is ok to paint on top of woodstain or does it react with it like it did the silicone?

I'll have to take some more snaps of the babies when I get chance mate. They are growing quick.


----------



## Barlow

Dean Cheetham said:


> sheffield? is that nearish yorkshire?
> I do have family up there but havent seen them in years!
> Maybe could look into courier prices if you dont mind using couriers? (rep ones obviously :lol2


Yes mate. It is in South yorkshire.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Barlow said:


> Yes mate. It is in South yorkshire.


 
okie dokie, I will have a look into it next week :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Cheers Nigel. The viv is 5 x 2.5 x 2. I was meaning to ask you if that pond sealer is ok to paint on top of woodstain or does it react with it like it did the silicone?
> 
> I'll have to take some more snaps of the babies when I get chance mate. They are growing quick.


Probaly will be fine but I used quick dry clear varnish on the outside of my viv as I wanted to use all of the pondsealer inside where I didn't stain as the fake rock covers the wood. Wood stain soaks into the wood so it shouldn't have an effect.

Test it on an off cut first.


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Probaly will be fine but I used quick dry clear varnish on the outside of my viv as I wanted to use all of the pondsealer inside where I didn't stain as the fake rock covers the wood. Wood stain soaks into the wood so it shouldn't have an effect.
> 
> Test it on an off cut first.


I aint got the sealer yet. I'm still back and forth between that and yacht varnish tbh. I didn't get to do as much as I liked on the viv today. Just sanded it and added the supporting uprights. I love building though. Next it's a new auffie viv, then another for the baby ackies I'm rearing. Then one for some Kimberleys. My pair of ackies are going into this one.


















The guy who was supposed to come for the last two baby ackies has pulled out I think. :devil::devil: I'm going to have to readvertise.


----------



## Barlow

I can't beleive it!!!!

I've been noticing changes in my auffies behaviour recently and have noticed that they have been digging a lot more than normal. Well I just found these!!!









8 eggs and they all look good. This is the first clutch so I'm not sure how they will do but it's a start and I'm well chuffed! I never see these guys so to be able to read their behaviour and get eggs within a day of nesting has put the biggest smile on my face. Not to mention that she likes my nesting options.

They were laid in a big hollow corktube full of leaflitter. Here's photos of the tube after I extracted the eggs and of the leaflitter I dug out of it.

























I am over the moon!:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> I can't beleive it!!!!
> 
> I've been noticing changes in my auffies behaviour recently and have noticed that they have been digging a lot more than normal. Well I just found these!!!
> image
> 
> 8 eggs and they all look good. This is the first clutch so I'm not sure how they will do but it's a start and I'm well chuffed! I never see these guys so to be able to read their behaviour and get eggs within a day of nesting has put the biggest smile on my face. Not to mention that she likes my nesting options.
> 
> They were laid in a big hollow corktube full of leaflitter. Here's photos of the tube after I extracted the eggs and of the leaflitter I dug out of it.
> image
> image
> image
> 
> I am over the moon!:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


That's awesome mate I'm well chuffed for you, getting this breeding down to a "T"... Well done fella.


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> That's awesome mate I'm well chuffed for you, getting this breeding down to a "T"... Well done fella.


 Thanks Nigel. I really am ecstatic about this clutch. I feel like I've really achieved something. All the literature I've read about these guys says they don't hit sexual maturity until they are 36 months old. This pair are 23 months old.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Thanks Nigel. I really am ecstatic about this clutch. I feel like I've really achieved something. All the literature I've read about these guys says they don't hit sexual maturity until they are 36 months old. This pair are 23 months old.


Nice mate.... I reckon the 24 hour lighting may have helped them develop quicker, what do you think?


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Nice mate.... I reckon the 24 hour lighting may have helped them develop quicker, what do you think?


They don't have 24 hour lighting. That's just the ackies. Sort of. The ackies flourescent lighting is on for 14 hours a day. It's just the basking lights that are on 24/7


----------



## Nigel_wales

For those who may be interested I've made a thread for the progress of my viv.. Well happy with how it's turned out.


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/733306-new-viv-build-fake-rock.html#post8719093


----------



## Barlow

Here's my ackie pair basking. Notice the arm wrap from the female. Anyone who thinks these animals are not social needs their head examining if you ask me.









Their new viv's coming along well. Just a lot slower than expected. This is the colour I'm staining it. Same colour as my incubator.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Here's my ackie pair basking. Notice the arm wrap from the female. Anyone who thinks these animals are not social needs their head examining if you ask me.
> image
> 
> Their new viv's coming along well. Just a lot slower than expected. This is the colour I'm staining it. Same colour as my incubator.
> image


 
Awesome shot of the Ackies :no1: my 3 regulary pile up together chilling.... 

Looking forward to seeing this finished, are you going to attempt a fake rock :mf_dribble:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Barlow said:


> Here's my ackie pair basking. Notice the arm wrap from the female. Anyone who thinks these animals are not social needs their head examining if you ask me.
> image
> 
> Their new viv's coming along well. Just a lot slower than expected. This is the colour I'm staining it. Same colour as my incubator.
> image


Mmmmmmmmmmm cosy!! :flrt:


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Awesome shot of the Ackies :no1: my 3 regulary pile up together chilling....
> 
> Looking forward to seeing this finished, are you going to attempt a fake rock :mf_dribble:


 No matey. No fake rock for this one. I live in rented accommodation and my vivs need to be built so I can easily take them apart as I have a very narrow staircase. Just in case I have to move out. I should be buying a place in the next year so it will be massive vivs and fake cliff faces once that happens!:lol2:


----------



## aidanbeckey

i found my female ackie tryin to dominate the male today. never seen it b4. funny coz he is bigger then her she's got guts. didnt seem to bother him he was just walking about wiv her on his back. he even climbed half way up the basking stack wiv her till she fell off him. shows how stong they r. y would she bother tho? they proper tug of war wiv locust to i normally throw 10-15 xl in there in the mornin and every morning they want the same one wiv all the others in there it makes me laugh.


----------



## Barlow

aidanbeckey said:


> i found my female ackie tryin to dominate the male today. never seen it b4. funny coz he is bigger then her she's got guts. didnt seem to bother him he was just walking about wiv her on his back. he even climbed half way up the basking stack wiv her till she fell off him. shows how stong they r. y would she bother tho? they proper tug of war wiv locust to i normally throw 10-15 xl in there in the mornin and every morning they want the same one wiv all the others in there it makes me laugh.


Its a dominance thing. Even my hatchlings do it to each other. My female can take a lot of stick from my male like he is bullying her, then she can turn the cards aroung and whip his ass into touch. It's the females you wanna watch out for. They are the most agressive. She draws blood on my male when she bites him. He just gives her love bites lol.


----------



## aidanbeckey

ive never seen any aggression between them not even when mating. my last pair it was awful watchin them he would bite all the back of her neck really bad. these to seem fine all the time except the tug of war over locust which ends up wiv half each neither will let go. she has scarring on the back of the neck so he has clearly been biting but i've never seen it.


----------



## ocean123

Few pic's of my ackies:2thumb:


----------



## aidanbeckey

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/733362-ackie-pics.html

pics of the babies. only one egg left to hatch now. pic of my male tree monitor in there to


----------



## ocean123

aidanbeckey said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/733362-ackie-pics.html
> 
> pics of the babies. only one egg left to hatch now. pic of my male tree monitor in there to


Love the baby ackies. That green tree monitor is real nice.:notworthy:


----------



## ocean123

More pic's


----------



## Barlow

ocean123 said:


> More pic's
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Gorgeous ackies mate.:no1:


----------



## ocean123

Cheers mate, awesome monitor to watch. On the look out for a big male to go with my 3 lovely ladies. If anyone know off a male for sale around 2/3 years old please let me know.:2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

Auffenbergi eggs on the left. Ackie eggs on the right.









The ackie eggs are going to hatch anyday now. The shells have gone paper thin to the touch which is a sign they are getting ready.

I've set up another raise up cage today for them. They won't be in here long, just until they are sold but it's holding temps really well with just a 25W halogen.


----------



## ocean123

Looks good mate, bet you're well pleased 2 different types of monitor eggs ready to hatch. When will the peacocks be ready?


----------



## terref

im looking for kimberly rock monitor hatchling and this looks like the best place to post this in the hope someone has some. could be going to the hamm reptile show if any one nows if thay come up for sale thair any help would be great


----------



## Barlow

ocean123 said:


> Looks good mate, bet you're well pleased 2 different types of monitor eggs ready to hatch. When will the peacocks be ready?


The auffie eggs were only layed on saturday so about 3.5 months and they should be hatching if all goes well. I am really chuffed about that clutch.



terref said:


> im looking for kimberly rock monitor hatchling and this looks like the best place to post this in the hope someone has some. could be going to the hamm reptile show if any one nows if thay come up for sale thair any help would be great


They are usually available at Hamm mate.


----------



## ocean123

O.k mate good luck with the auffie eggs :2thumb:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Barlow said:


> The ackie eggs are going to hatch anyday now. The shells have gone paper thin to the touch which is a sign they are getting ready.
> 
> I've set up another raise up cage today for them. They won't be in here long, just until they are sold but it's holding temps really well with just a 25W halogen.
> http://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x383/BaitrunnerBarlow/IMG_2677.jpg
> 
> http://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x383/BaitrunnerBarlow/IMG_2679.jpg


Oooh getting excited now, I'm so close to saving up the full amount! I literally cant wait any longer :mf_dribble:.

.. theres no slight indication of sexes at those ages are there?


----------



## Barlow

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Oooh getting excited now, I'm so close to saving up the full amount! I literally cant wait any longer :mf_dribble:.
> 
> .. theres no slight indication of sexes at those ages are there?


None at all buddy. There are no known fool proof methods of sexing hatchlings.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Barlow said:


> Auffenbergi eggs on the left. Ackie eggs on the right.
> image
> 
> The ackie eggs are going to hatch anyday now. The shells have gone paper thin to the touch which is a sign they are getting ready.
> 
> I've set up another raise up cage today for them. They won't be in here long, just until they are sold but it's holding temps really well with just a 25W halogen.
> image
> 
> image


hey sweets, like the look of that little RUB, what size is it?

Didn't realise you could use one of them as a wee nursery viv.
Was planning on getting maybe a 3ft viv for that, but might be easier with one of these. 

Whatcha think?


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Auffenbergi eggs on the left. Ackie eggs on the right.
> image
> 
> The ackie eggs are going to hatch anyday now. The shells have gone paper thin to the touch which is a sign they are getting ready.
> 
> I've set up another raise up cage today for them. They won't be in here long, just until they are sold but it's holding temps really well with just a 25W halogen.
> image
> 
> image


Those Ackie eggs are really white! I'm chuffed you managed to get a clutch of the Auffies, you keeping them now I'm sure you were going to sell them up?

I aired my Kimberly Rock eggs earlier and this is how they're looking:










My eggs are as neatly placed in the box as yours though


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Those Ackie eggs are really white! I'm chuffed you managed to get a clutch of the Auffies, you keeping them now I'm sure you were going to sell them up?
> 
> I aired my Kimberly Rock eggs earlier and this is how they're looking:
> 
> image
> 
> My eggs are as neatly placed in the box as yours though


I'm keeping 5 from the hatchlings I have now. I'm selling all six of the next acjie clutch. I'm really chuffed about the auffie eggs too. I still can't beleive I was managing to read their behaviour right. I've said it before but they really are like trying to read a book in a dark room lol.

Those Kim eggs look good mate. I reckon they'll go the distance.


----------



## Barlow

jo-jo-beans said:


> hey sweets, like the look of that little RUB, what size is it?
> 
> Didn't realise you could use one of them as a wee nursery viv.
> Was planning on getting maybe a 3ft viv for that, but might be easier with one of these.
> 
> Whatcha think?


It's a 64 litre. I have a 3 foot raise up tank too. I just needed something quick as the other clutch is due to hatch soon. With heindsight though I'd go for the next size up. This one hasn't quite got the height I'd like.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Barlow said:


> None at all buddy. There are no known fool proof methods of sexing hatchlings.


fingers crossed, 1 male 2 females..... :whistling2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> I'm keeping 5 from the hatchlings I have now. I'm selling all six of the next acjie clutch. I'm really chuffed about the auffie eggs too. I still can't beleive I was managing to read their behaviour right. I've said it before but they really are like trying to read a book in a dark room lol.
> 
> Those Kim eggs look good mate. I reckon they'll go the distance.


I hope so mate, I'm going to hold a trio back if I hatch them all I think.


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> I hope so mate, I'm going to hold a trio back if I hatch them all I think.


Sounds good. I think it shoulb be law that all breeders hold some back from their first clutches. How can you not???:lol2:


----------



## Barlow

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> fingers crossed, 1 male 2 females..... :whistling2:


Fingers and toes mate. How's the viv looking? Any pics?:2thumb:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

I'll get some pics up soon, I cant actually set it up until the day before I get them, I move house on the one day and the courier is delivering them the next. But I'll dig it out of the spare room tomorrow in better light and upload some pics and pics of how it went up.

Im looking for some 4ft branches right now, I want to screw them in at either end giving some climbing areas. I literally have to restrain myself from proceeding with it as I know it will only be taken back apart for the move.


----------



## Barlow

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I'll get some pics up soon, I cant actually set it up until the day before I get them, I move house on the one day and the courier is delivering them the next. But I'll dig it out of the spare room tomorrow in better light and upload some pics and pics of how it went up.
> 
> Im looking for some 4ft branches right now, I want to screw them in at either end giving some climbing areas. I literally have to restrain myself from proceeding with it as I know it will only be taken back apart for the move.


I know how that feels mate. All my vivs have to be made so can take them apart easy as I live in a rented house.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Thought i would quickly candle the egg's last night as they was getting their weekly airing and i saw the back pattern of ackies and a few tails with more movement :flrt: 10 days or so i hope :mf_dribble:
A few look like they are in early stages of sweating, but 2 have dented which im a little worried about as i know there is ackies inside them, just hope they are ok


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Barlow said:


> I know how that feels mate. All my vivs have to be made so can take them apart easy as I live in a rented house.


Same here, I have made them so they will fit through a door easily. Cant have them too deep or high for now.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> Thought i would quickly candle the egg's last night as they was getting their weekly airing and i saw the back pattern of ackies and a few tails with more movement :flrt: 10 days or so i hope :mf_dribble:
> A few look like they are in early stages of sweating, but 2 have dented which im a little worried about as i know there is ackies inside them, just hope they are ok


 
Great stuff :2thumb: I'm praying they all hatch for you mate : victory:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> Great stuff :2thumb: I'm praying they all hatch for you mate : victory:


Thanks Nigel, will keep everyone posted :2thumb:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Dean Cheetham said:


> Thought i would quickly candle the egg's last night as they was getting their weekly airing and i saw the back pattern of ackies and a few tails with more movement :flrt: 10 days or so i hope :mf_dribble:
> A few look like they are in early stages of sweating, but 2 have dented which im a little worried about as i know there is ackies inside them, just hope they are ok


Fingers crossed for you Dean. 

Must be so exciting being able to make out the little tails and stuff. You're like a mum to be having an ultrasound :lol2:

Also must be really hard to leave them alone, and not look and check on them constantly.


----------



## Nigel_wales

jo-jo-beans said:


> Fingers crossed for you Dean.
> 
> Must be so exciting being able to make out the little tails and stuff. You're like a mum to be having an ultrasound :lol2:
> 
> Also must be really hard to leave them alone, and not look and check on them constantly.


Not working again ey? :whistling2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Nigel_wales said:


> Not working again ey? :whistling2:


And what's that supposed to mean Mister????????? :gasp::gasp::gasp:

I'm soooooooooo working hard today, very hard in fact!! :2thumb: been in since before 7am, which is like still the middle of the night.

Laptop on, at my desk, doing workie stuff. iPad sitting next to my laptop, for when I need a break (skive). I'm a humble servant of the state after all :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

jo-jo-beans said:


> And what's that supposed to mean Mister????????? :gasp::gasp::gasp:
> 
> I'm soooooooooo working hard today, very hard in fact!! :2thumb: been in since before 7am, which is like still the middle of the night.
> 
> Laptop on, at my desk, doing workie stuff. iPad sitting next to my laptop, for when I need a break (skive). I'm a humble servant of the state after all :2thumb:


 
Lol... I believe you : victory:. :lol2:

Went out and picked some leaf litter for the monitor cages last night as well as taking the dog for a walk! 2 birds 1 stone comes to mind.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Nigel_wales said:


> Lol... I believe you : victory:. :lol2:
> 
> Went out and picked some leaf litter for the monitor cages last night as well as taking the dog for a walk! 2 birds 1 stone comes to mind.
> 
> 
> image


Go you!!!

I keep meaning to do that as well. Got tonnes of big trees in my garden, but the leaves tend to go in the compost instead.

Do you freeze them now to get rid of any nasties?


----------



## Nigel_wales

jo-jo-beans said:


> Go you!!!
> 
> I keep meaning to do that as well. Got tonnes of big trees in my garden, but the leaves tend to go in the compost instead.
> 
> Do you freeze them now to get rid of any nasties?


Nope they are going straight in! I collected them deep in the woods and off the normal paths. From reading back on threads on here and other forums there is so much good bacteria/ bugs in there that it would be fine to throw in as it is and they will help with breaking down the poop I miss when cleaning.

I've had some cracking advice off Barlow and Monitor Mad who just throw them in as well.


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Nope they are going straight in! I collected them deep in the woods and off the normal paths. From reading back on threads on here and other forums there is so much good bacteria/ bugs in there that it would be fine to throw in as it is and they will help with breaking down the poop I miss when cleaning.
> 
> I've had some cracking advice off Barlow and Monitor Mad who just throw them in as well.


I do the same with crestie/ackie vivs and have found a few new occupents to my vivs including a slug which has been living in my cresties viv for quite a while now :lol2:
My ackie loves them and i think everyone should do it once in a while for a bit of enrichment :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

Hm, I really don't want to hit the Submit Reply button for this but i'm feeling a bit forced too :\

Is anyone interested in a single female ackie to add to a breeding group?
Will not sell to anyone without a male as this is the reason i'm considering selling her.

I just dont want her to hit health issues with her being housed alone and i cannot afford another male and a load of vivs or hatchling set ups for when they decide to breed.
I love this species and will definitely return to it at some point in the near future when i'm better off financially.

PM me for details and I'm not definitely selling, just open to enquiries. 

(can take to the kempton show on sunday if i get the right offer)


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> Hm, I really don't want to hit the Submit Reply button for this but i'm feeling a bit forced too :\
> 
> Is anyone interested in a single female ackie to add to a breeding group?
> Will not sell to anyone without a male as this is the reason i'm considering selling her.
> 
> I just dont want her to hit health issues with her being housed alone and i cannot afford another male and a load of vivs or hatchling set ups for when they decide to breed.
> I love this species and will definitely return to it at some point in the near future when i'm better off financially.
> 
> PM me for details and I'm not definitely selling, just open to enquiries.
> 
> (can take to the kempton show on sunday if i get the right offer)


That's sad news Chris mate. Your life won't be the same without her. I hope you find someone as enthusiastic as yourself to buy her.:notworthy:


----------



## Chris18

Barlow said:


> That's sad news Chris mate. Your life won't be the same without her. I hope you find someone as enthusiastic as yourself to buy her.:notworthy:


i know mate, i really don't want to do it, i just don't know how manageable things would be if i got a male. I have the roach colony that could feed both the adults and hatchlings just not the enclosure.
The only hope i have is either my 90x45x45 exo terra or i have a 2.5x1(deep)x1.5 high but i don't think it would be big enough, what do you think?
Obviously i'm only considering it because her health is in question otherwise I'd be keeping her for sure.


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> i know mate, i really don't want to do it, i just don't know how manageable things would be if i got a male. I have the roach colony that could feed both the adults and hatchlings just not the enclosure.
> The only hope i have is either my 90x45x45 exo terra or i have a 2.5x1(deep)x1.5 high but i don't think it would be big enough, what do you think?
> Obviously i'm only considering it because her health is in question otherwise I'd be keeping her for sure.


That would asily be big enough for hatchlings mate. 
I just set this RUB up for the next clutch. Total set up cost me about £25.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Thinking of adding a little more so it goes to the sill of the window what you reckon?


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Thinking of adding a little more so it goes to the sill of the window what you reckon?
> 
> image


Yeah mate fill it right up. Looks better with it in mate.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Chris18 said:


> Obviously i'm only considering it because her health is in question otherwise I'd be keeping her for sure.


No way mate that's sad news , if you don't mind me asking, why is it detrimental to the females health?


----------



## Nigel_wales

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> No way mate that's sad news , if you don't mind me asking, why is it detrimental to the females health?


 
Sometimes they can hold onto eggs until fertilised for an unhealthy period which can go septic and poison her blood killing her slowly...


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Chris18 said:


> Hm, I really don't want to hit the Submit Reply button for this but i'm feeling a bit forced too :\
> 
> Is anyone interested in a single female ackie to add to a breeding group?
> Will not sell to anyone without a male as this is the reason i'm considering selling her.
> 
> I just dont want her to hit health issues with her being housed alone and i cannot afford another male and a load of vivs or hatchling set ups for when they decide to breed.
> I love this species and will definitely return to it at some point in the near future when i'm better off financially.
> 
> PM me for details and I'm not definitely selling, just open to enquiries.
> 
> (can take to the kempton show on sunday if i get the right offer)


Aaaawwwww honey, that's not good. I think we all know how much you love that little one :sad::sad:
But on the other hand, my faith is human beings is restored as you are clearly putting her well being and happiness in front of your own. You're one of the good uns Chris.
Xx

But......... If you somehow got a male, and a wee RUB set up, like Barlows, and a home made incubator, would that not do until you sell your first clutch, which you could use to upgrade to a viv?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

jo-jo-beans said:


> Aaaawwwww honey, that's not good. I think we all know how much you love that little one :sad::sad:
> But on the other hand, my faith is human beings is restored as you are clearly putting her well being and happiness in front of your own. You're one of the good uns Chris.
> Xx
> 
> But......... If you somehow got a male, and a wee RUB set up, like Barlows, and a home made incubator, would that not do until you sell your first clutch, which you could use to upgrade to a viv?


 
I need a 2nd female but :censor: going to wales to get one :lol2:
Bosc's glass is now in! what a mission that was! the glazier cut the glass to big so been sanding away like mad because i dont have a chisle set :devil: so soon it will be sorting out the substrate, chuck the boscy in then i can move the ackie viv on top, move the GTM on top of the bosc's old 4x2x2 do a bit of diy to combine the 2, then i can move the beardie back in the room and setup the hatchling ackie viv! :lol2: going to be fun for me over the next few weeks! :whistling2:


Nigel - can you pm me in greater detail about this leaf litter for substrate, as i would be interested in this, to save on a little bit of weight


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Dean Cheetham said:


> I need a 2nd female but :censor: going to wales to get one :lol2:
> Bosc's glass is now in! what a mission that was! the glazier cut the glass to big so been sanding away like mad because i dont have a chisle set :devil: so soon it will be sorting out the substrate, chuck the boscy in then i can move the ackie viv on top, move the GTM on top of the bosc's old 4x2x2 do a bit of diy to combine the 2, then i can move the beardie back in the room and setup the hatchling ackie viv! :lol2: going to be fun for me over the next few weeks! :whistling2:


Few weeks???? As I was reading through, I thought you meant that that was your plan for tonight!! :lol2:

Ach, it's not that far Dean. I'm just outside Glasgow and Sol came from Bournemouth : victory:


----------



## Chris18

jo-jo-beans said:


> Aaaawwwww honey, that's not good. I think we all know how much you love that little one :sad::sad:
> But on the other hand, my faith is human beings is restored as you are clearly putting her well being and happiness in front of your own. You're one of the good uns Chris.
> Xx
> 
> But......... If you somehow got a male, and a wee RUB set up, like Barlows, and a home made incubator, would that not do until you sell your first clutch, which you could use to upgrade to a viv?


In theory yes i could do that, but what if I end up stuck with hatchlings that won't sell and can't afford to upgrade into bigger vivariums?
I don't want to get into breeding just because I want to keep the female I'm so attached too and then have littleuns suffer because i can't afford their up keep, it goes against myself and what I would advise if other people were to ask me the same things : victory:

Another problem is sourcing a male, if i can find one in my price range then i will probably go for it, but it's a case of if.

I have had an offer for if I do decide to let her go and it would feel right letting it go to that person as I know they do a lot for their reptiles and she'll be well looked after : victory:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

How's Hobo doing? :flrt:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

jo-jo-beans said:


> Few weeks???? As I was reading through, I thought you meant that that was your plan for tonight!! :lol2:
> 
> Ach, it's not that far Dean. I'm just outside Glasgow and Sol came from Bournemouth : victory:


 
No chance of doing it all in 1 night! the sanding killed me :lol2:
Im up glasgow next month visiting the gf's family, whats the weather like?  winter woolies? :whistling2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

jo-jo-beans said:


> How's Hobo doing? :flrt:


 
Hobo is doing really well thanks Jo-jo, he is eating regularly and he has done a few "poo's" so im happy :2thumb: hes still a little quiet when im in the room but when im at work i come home to a trashed viv! :devil:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Dean Cheetham said:


> No chance of doing it all in 1 night! the sanding killed me :lol2:
> Im up glasgow next month visiting the gf's family, whats the weather like?  winter woolies? :whistling2:


It's actually rather mild here, shame it's totally pi$$ing it down as well!!!!! :devil:

Next month, I'm guessing rain too!!!


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> I need a 2nd female but :censor: going to wales to get one :lol2:
> Bosc's glass is now in! what a mission that was! the glazier cut the glass to big so been sanding away like mad because i dont have a chisle set :devil: so soon it will be sorting out the substrate, chuck the boscy in then i can move the ackie viv on top, move the GTM on top of the bosc's old 4x2x2 do a bit of diy to combine the 2, then i can move the beardie back in the room and setup the hatchling ackie viv! :lol2: going to be fun for me over the next few weeks! :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Nigel - can you pm me in greater detail about this leaf litter for substrate, as i would be interested in this, to save on a little bit of weight


Lol I'll put it step by step for other people as well it's quite tricky:-

Tools needed - Plastic Bag and a Pair of Hands

Step 1 - Go to the Woods.
Step 2 - Find some nice leaves but avoid Cedar (evergreen stuff) Oak is the best.
Step 3 - Use hands to pick up leaves.
Step 4 (This is where the plastic bag comes in) - Put the leaves in the bag critters and all.
Step 5 - Go Home and throw it on top of your substrate.

lol sorry I couldnt resist. The critters will help break down the leaves into soil and will also eat any poop you may happen to miss when cleaning. I know people who never had to clean out the soil as it's bio active so to speak. You can get some extra critters from dartfrog.co.uk to chuck in. There's millipedes, small spiders, spring tails, woodlice I've been informed that they are all harmless and do good in the enclosure, it also is full of good bacteria to. I've searched back on loads of old threads and there's plenty of people doing it even our very own Chris and Barlow on here :2thumb: (there may be more of you but I'm not sure)


----------



## Dean Cheetham

jo-jo-beans said:


> It's actually rather mild here, shame it's totally pi$$ing it down as well!!!!! :devil:
> 
> Next month, I'm guessing rain too!!!


 
Damn not what i was hoping for :lol2:
1st time to scotland so should be interesting :whistling2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Dean Cheetham said:


> Hobo is doing really well thanks Jo-jo, he is eating regularly and he has done a few "poo's" so im happy :2thumb: hes still a little quiet when im in the room but when im at work i come home to a trashed viv! :devil:


Yay!! That's all you can really ask of him for the first few weeks. Munching and pooping :2thumb:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Dean Cheetham said:


> Damn not what i was hoping for :lol2:
> 1st time to scotland so should be interesting :whistling2:


Scotland rocks!!!!
(and we're riot free - at the moment!!!)


----------



## Dean Cheetham

jo-jo-beans said:


> Yay!! That's all you can really ask of him for the first few weeks. Munching and pooping :2thumb:


 
Yeh i dont expect him to be out all the time just yet, he did sleep out in the open night before last so he must be getting more comfortable :no1:


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Lol I'll put it step by step for other people as well it's quite tricky:-
> 
> Tools needed - Plastic Bag and a Pair of Hands
> 
> Step 1 - Go to the Woods.
> Step 2 - Find some nice leaves but avoid Cedar (evergreen stuff) Oak is the best.
> Step 3 - Use hands to pick up leaves.
> Step 4 (This is where the plastic bag comes in) - Put the leaves in the bag critters and all.
> Step 5 - Go Home and throw it on top of your substrate.
> 
> lol sorry I couldnt resist. The critters will help break down the leaves into soil and will also eat any poop you may happen to miss when cleaning. I know people who never had to clean out the soil as it's bio active so to speak. You can get some extra critters from dartfrog.co.uk to chuck in. There's millipedes, small spiders, spring tails, woodlice I've been informed that they are all harmless and do good in the enclosure, it also is full of good bacteria to. I've searched back on loads of old threads and there's plenty of people doing it even our very own Chris and Barlow on here :2thumb: (there may be more of you but I'm not sure)


haha great!
Think i'm going to go to the woods tomorrow and get some more, my leaves have all been broken down and dried out
Will get a video of her digging around in them too
It's great enrichment for them, maybe even hide a few worms in there on feeding day to stop your monitors being bored and getting food easy :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> haha great!
> Think i'm going to go to the woods tomorrow and get some more, my leaves have all been broken down and dried out
> Will get a video of her digging around in them too
> It's great enrichment for them, maybe even hide a few worms in there on feeding day to stop your monitors being bored and getting food easy :2thumb:


:lol2:

I filled the cork tubes up and the bottom 2 layers of the retes stack with it and the female has gone straight in there to snuggle up (it's in the other viv as well). Signs are showing she may be gravid her appetite has got a lot bigger and she's basking a bit more. She's been taking a lot more bugs than usual and more aggressively. Today she ate x4 Pinkies along with some dubia nymphs!!!! I had to thaw out more for the rest :lol2:.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I filled the cork tubes up and the bottom 2 layers of the retes stack with it and the female has gone straight in there to snuggle up (it's in the other viv as well). Signs are showing she may be gravid her appetite has got a lot bigger and she's basking a bit more. She's been taking a lot more bugs than usual and more aggressively. Today she ate x4 Pinkies along with some dubia nymphs!!!! I had to thaw out more for the rest :lol2:.


 
Nigel can you pm on how the female Kimbo is doing now please : victory:


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> In theory yes i could do that, but what if I end up stuck with hatchlings that won't sell and can't afford to upgrade into bigger vivariums?
> I don't want to get into breeding just because I want to keep the female I'm so attached too and then have littleuns suffer because i can't afford their up keep, it goes against myself and what I would advise if other people were to ask me the same things : victory:
> 
> Another problem is sourcing a male, if i can find one in my price range then i will probably go for it, but it's a case of if.
> 
> I have had an offer for if I do decide to let her go and it would feel right letting it go to that person as I know they do a lot for their reptiles and she'll be well looked after : victory:


 I'll eat my pants if you struggle to sell babies. I must get 5 to 6 PM's a week asking for babies.


----------



## Chris18

Barlow said:


> I'll eat my pants if you struggle to sell babies. I must get 5 to 6 PM's a week asking for babies.


Really?
Am I surprised though, the amount of threads I recommend them in is quite shocking and a little sad on my behalf :lol2:
Are the people asking far away, couriers seem to be a huge deal breaker as they're not really cheap, especially on top of what you have to pay ontop of the animals.

My ackie doesn't seem to be scared of anything depsite the fact they're not meant to be able to see glass that is protecting them from being eatn, she just wondered up to the glass and had a good old tongue flick because my ferret was playing the other side :lol2:


----------



## rex636

Around one week now till my first ackies hatch and I'm bursting to see em!! Another bonus today one fertile egg from a female that has never produced fertile eggs before !
Hope this is the start of her producing too.


----------



## Nigel_wales

I don't get as many PM's as Barlow but I get a few to and for the Kim's until they hear the price


----------



## Nigel_wales

rex636 said:


> Around one week now till my first ackies hatch and I'm bursting to see em!! Another bonus today one fertile egg from a female that has never produced fertile eggs before !
> Hope this is the start of her producing too.


Did she lay anymore sometimes that is not a good sign from what I've read on other forums?


----------



## rex636

Chris18 said:


> Really?
> Am I surprised though, the amount of threads I recommend them in is quite shocking and a little sad on my behalf :lol2:
> Are the people asking far away, couriers seem to be a huge deal breaker as they're not really cheap, especially on top of what you have to pay ontop of the animals.
> 
> 
> I've had loads of enquires from people in Ireland and one boy is actually coming from Ireland to collect five of mine


----------



## Barlow

rex636 said:


> Chris18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> Am I surprised though, the amount of threads I recommend them in is quite shocking and a little sad on my behalf :lol2:
> Are the people asking far away, couriers seem to be a huge deal breaker as they're not really cheap, especially on top of what you have to pay ontop of the animals.
> 
> 
> I've had loads of enquires from people in Ireland and one boy is actually coming from Ireland to collect five of mine
> 
> 
> 
> Is that boy called ReptyleKyle on here?
Click to expand...


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Really?
> Am I surprised though, the amount of threads I recommend them in is quite shocking and a little sad on my behalf :lol2:
> Are the people asking far away, couriers seem to be a huge deal breaker as they're not really cheap, especially on top of what you have to pay ontop of the animals.
> 
> My ackie doesn't seem to be scared of anything depsite the fact they're not meant to be able to see glass that is protecting them from being eatn, she just wondered up to the glass and had a good old tongue flick because my ferret was playing the other side :lol2:


You are the Ackie Rep of RFUK :lol2: I totally agree with you everytime you recommend them though : victory:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Yup rep couriers are not cheap, but look at how good the conditions in which they travel are compared to picking them up yourselves. 

It can be the difference between people saying yes to a reptile and no. For the ackies I am waiting on I am getting them couriered from NE England to south wales and the price is £60.. when you consider the price of the setup, then the trio another £60+ can be daunting, luckily for me I have a lot of sell-able stuff that I raised the money with. But knowing my reps are being safely transported and are insured and cared for during their trip is worth the money.

Shame there's not more of them in wales really.


----------



## Chris18

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Yup rep couriers are not cheap, but look at how good the conditions in which they travel are compared to picking them up yourselves.
> 
> It can be the difference between people saying yes to a reptile and no. For the ackies I am waiting on I am getting them couriered from NE England to south wales and the price is £60.. when you consider the price of the setup, then the trio another £60+ can be daunting, luckily for me I have a lot of sell-able stuff that I raised the money with. But knowing my reps are being safely transported and are insured and cared for during their trip is worth the money.
> 
> Shame there's not more of them in wales really.


completely agree with this. I've used couriers a few times, can be a pain in the arse to arrange sometimes but they're definitely worth it and get your animals to you in great condition and most of them are reptile keepers themselves so treat them great, with TNT you just get like the post office, man handled animals :whip:

And can you guys go check out this thread, this guy may need some serious advice (it appears he's in the same predicament I could face with my female if i decided to keep her)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/735067-immaculate-conception.html


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Barlow said:


> I'll eat my pants if you struggle to sell babies. I must get 5 to 6 PM's a week asking for babies.


:2thumb: Sounds like I was lucky then mate to get to you when I did!! I feel somewhat privileged to have the opportunity raise a Barlow bred trio :lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> :2thumb: Sounds like I was lucky then mate to get to you when I did!! I feel somewhat privileged to have the opportunity raise a Barlow bred trio :lol2:


Don't say that he won't be able to get out of the room his head will swell that much hahaha couldn't resist again sorry. Nah they'll definately be in tip top condition that's for sure, he's definately proved he's a first class keeper in my eyes by breeding the Auffies/ Ackies.


----------



## Barlow

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> :2thumb: Sounds like I was lucky then mate to get to you when I did!! I feel somewhat privileged to have the opportunity raise a Barlow bred trio :lol2:


Haha. Most people are time wasters to be honest. I just sold my last two babies tonight. Sad to see them go but they were costing me an arm and a leg. It will be nice to see them grow up on this thread.



Nigel_wales said:


> Don't say that he won't be able to get out of the room his head will swell that much hahaha couldn't resist again sorry. Nah they'll definately be in tip top condition that's for sure, he's definately proved he's a first class keeper in my eyes by breeding the Auffies/ Ackies.


I'm in my monitor room so I wouldn't really mind too much if I got stuck in here. :lol2:

Cheers for the comments mate. It took me 8 months of keeping varanids to get eggs. You've done it much quicker. A testiment to all the research and effort you've put in.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Haha. Most people are time wasters to be honest. I just sold my last two babies tonight. Sad to see them go but they were costing me an arm and a leg. It will be nice to see them grow up on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in my monitor room so I wouldn't really mind too much if I got stuck in here. :lol2:
> 
> Cheers for the comments mate. It took me 8 months of keeping varanids to get eggs. You've done it much quicker. A testiment to all the research and effort you've put in.


Cheers mate! Now I'm stuck in the rep room nice 1 !!!


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Cheers mate! Now I'm stuck in the rep room nice 1 !!!


 :lol2::lol2:

Bring on them carp!!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Listen to you 2 :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## rex636

Barlow said:


> rex636 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that boy called ReptyleKyle on here?
> 
> 
> 
> It is why should I worry ?
Click to expand...


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> Listen to you 2 :whistling2::lol2:


:lol2::lol2: I'm only messing around! I haven't even hatched anything yet !!!


Good luck getting some big uns Barlow!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> :lol2::lol2: I'm only messing around! I haven't even hatched anything yet !!!
> 
> 
> Good luck getting some big uns Barlow!


 
Haha maybe not yet buddy, but im sure with all the research you have done into glauerti recently, you will have soon and im sure they will hatch out fine and have us all dribbling :lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> Haha maybe not yet buddy, but im sure with all the research you have done into glauerti recently, you will have soon and im sure they will hatch out fine and have us all dribbling :lol2:


I hope so Dean mate, looks like she'll be laying a 3rd as well. This is a pic of her around 5 minutes a go! 

3 weeks after laying clutch #2.










Excuse the poop! lol


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> I hope so Dean mate, looks like she'll be laying a 3rd as well. This is a pic of her around 5 minutes a go!
> 
> 3 weeks after laying clutch #2.
> 
> image
> 
> Excuse the poop! lol


 
yup most definatley looks gravid if she is that size just after waking up!
Are you going to seperate her after the 3rd clutch?
Ive heard that triple cutching monitors in 1 season is not good for them (but i could be wrong) my ackies are at it again, so im hoping she doesnt take as it will be her 3rd clutch this year. I will have to seperate her as soon as poss really but having a clutch of babies due to pop any day next week, all my viv's are taken at the mo :bash:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Sat here watching the GT on live feed via my iphone and hes out basking, warming up for the day :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> yup most definatley looks gravid if she is that size just after waking up!
> Are you going to seperate her after the 3rd clutch?
> Ive heard that triple cutching monitors in 1 season is not good for them (but i could be wrong) my ackies are at it again, so im hoping she doesnt take as it will be her 3rd clutch this year. I will have to seperate her as soon as poss really but having a clutch of babies due to pop any day next week, all my viv's are taken at the mo :bash:


I don't know what to say about this mate, there are completely different views on the American forums where there are some very good monitor breeders. Monitors will cycle regardless of having a male or not. As long as a female is given plenty of heat and food they will cycle.

My male only mated her after she showed signs of cycling and then stopped after about 3 or 4 days which may suggest it was on her terms??? He doesn't attempt to mate her at all now, neither did he for a while after the 2nd clutch. 

People produce 3 - 4 clutches from female Glauerti every year even housed alone!


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Dean Cheetham said:


> Sat here watching the GT on live feed via my iphone and hes out basking, warming up for the day :2thumb:


Check you out!!!! :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> I don't know what to say about this mate, there are completely different views on the American forums where there are some very good monitor breeders. Monitors will cycle regardless of having a male or not. As long as a female is given plenty of heat and food they will cycle.
> 
> My male only mated her after she showed signs of cycling and then stopped after about 3 or 4 days which may suggest it was on her terms??? He doesn't attempt to mate her at all now, neither did he for a while after the 2nd clutch.
> 
> People produce 3 - 4 clutches from female Glauerti every year even housed alone!


 
Yeh i would say if they done the deed and he is not pestering her then yes maybe it was on her terms :2thumb:
Im guessing their is no way of studying a wild gluaerti and how many times they drop clutches in a year.
Im guessing they would produce more in captivity due to the lack of space to avoid the males.
All you can do buddy is keep her well fed and keep giving her suppliments.
I mean although my ackie female has just double clutched, she looks to be back in breeding condition so i think i will allow her 1 more clutch then maybe play with the temps to try and discourage cycling.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

jo-jo-beans said:


> Check you out!!!! :lol2:


 
Im gutted, hes so active in the morning's apperently and im never there to see it! leaving for work at 5 stinks! :lol2: hes running around, climbing on everything!


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> Yeh i would say if they done the deed and he is not pestering her then yes maybe it was on her terms :2thumb:
> Im guessing their is no way of studying a wild gluaerti and how many times they drop clutches in a year.
> Im guessing they would produce more in captivity due to the lack of space to avoid the males.
> All you can do buddy is keep her well fed and keep giving her suppliments.
> I mean although my ackie female has just double clutched, she looks to be back in breeding condition so i think i will allow her 1 more clutch then maybe play with the temps to try and discourage cycling.


 
Yep it's all about support and adequate nesting options. It'll be interesting to see how this pans out I may split her anyway after this clutch anyway.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> Yep it's all about support and adequate nesting options. It'll be interesting to see how this pans out I may split her anyway after this clutch anyway.


 
yeh as long as they are provided (which they are) she should be fine :2thumb: are you going to try putting her back with the other male next season?
Which male is it this clutch is from?
Had any luck with The horny :censor: i sold you? :lol2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Dean Cheetham said:


> Im gutted, hes so active in the morning's apperently and im never there to see it! leaving for work at 5 stinks! :lol2: hes running around, climbing on everything!


Aaawwww, so cute!! And very clever!! :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

jo-jo-beans said:


> Aaawwww, so cute!! And very clever!! :2thumb:


 
yeh its so funny watching him, he sleeps on the back of a piece of corkbark which i have stacked in the corner and you watch him poke his head out, have a scout about and then realises its safe to emerge from his pit! :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

must shoot off to get changed for work people but will try and pop on again in about 20 mins :lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> yeh as long as they are provided (which they are) she should be fine :2thumb: are you going to try putting her back with the other male next season?
> Which male is it this clutch is from?
> Had any luck with The horny :censor: i sold you? :lol2:


Not with her I'll probaly keep this pair together now they're doing well and I don't want to break something that isn't broken if you know what I mean. If I raise up a female or the other 1 gets better they will be going in with the big one. 

I haven't paired your male up yet hopefully next year he will have a female :2thumb:. 

Off 2 the vets now and then to find some broken pieces of flagstone! Have a good day people!!!


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Was just looking through youtube at peoples ackie vids and came across this, I couldnt believe what i had just seen.. if your a sensitive person then don't watch.

Some people should not be allowed pets... honestly. I understand this will happen in the wild, but for this to happen in captivity is quite unacceptable.



Ackie vs. Leo - YouTube


----------



## Merritt87

people like that dont deserve to have a pet! what species is a ackie then?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

after breeding both, i really wish i hadnt watched that


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Merritt87 said:


> people like that dont deserve to have a pet! what species is a ackie then?


ackies are a dwarf monitor, _acanthurus brachyurus_


----------



## DannyDee

I just watched that as well and I'm really struggling to understand why someone would do that.

Absolutely no need!!

I'd like for someone to put that guy into my viv(flat) and see how long he lasts.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Ackies are a monitor (varanus) species Merrit .. Varanus Acantharus I do believe.

Yea dean I bought my Fiance 2 LG's for her birthday this year as an early present (shes 21 in 11 days, let all wish her happy birthday :lol2, cute little blighters, inquisitive and interesting. I wouldn't even consider feeding one to another reptile.... 

but then again one of the Leos is a biter :hmm:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

DannyDee said:


> I just watched that as well and I'm really struggling to understand why someone would do that.
> 
> Absolutely no need!!
> 
> I'd like for someone to put that guy into my viv(flat) and see how long he lasts.


Have you got a pet T-Rex or something? :lol2:


----------



## DannyDee

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Have you got a pet T-Rex or something? :lol2:


haha something like that.


----------



## Nigel_wales

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Was just looking through youtube at peoples ackie vids and came across this, I couldnt believe what i had just seen.. if your a sensitive person then don't watch.
> 
> Some people should not be allowed pets... honestly. I understand this will happen in the wild, but for this to happen in captivity is quite unacceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> Ackie vs. Leo - YouTube


A lot of non-uk keepers do this. Green Anoles is another common feeder.


----------



## NightGecko




----------



## Dean Cheetham

NightGecko said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Nice NG, little female? :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

NightGecko said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Nice 1 mate very nice animals all of them, not sure which one is the newbie but I'm going with the smallest one. All looking in tip top condition!


----------



## NightGecko

Nigel_wales said:


> A lot of non-uk keepers do this. Green Anoles is another common feeder.


Stenodactylus (house geckos) go down a treat :whistling2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

NightGecko said:


> Stenodactylus (house geckos) go down a treat :whistling2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2: I've seen pics of a Kimberly with a Baby Beardie... If that was posted on this forum there would be carnage I tell you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

ah just saw the m&t thread, nice little male : victory:


----------



## NightGecko

Dean Cheetham said:


> Nice NG, little female? :2thumb:


2.1 in this colony now (hopefully to be 3.2 before the end of the year)



Nigel_wales said:


> Nice 1 mate very nice animals all of them, not sure which one is the newbie but I'm going with the smallest one. All looking in tip top condition!


Yep the smallest one. Missing quite a few toes but already mounting the female and sparring with the bigger male - Good lad! :2thumb:



Nigel_wales said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2: I've seen pics of a Kimberly with a Baby Beardie... If that was posted on this forum there would be carnage I tell you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


To be honest when breeding / importing / buying in the vast numbers we do, as well as working with rescue centres who do the same, the number of snakes, lizards, inverts etc that become available as food is quite suprising (and quite useful). We keep some strictly lizard-eating snake species, and they will not take defrost. Actually, a good majority of a roughnecks wild diet is frogs, but I've yet to convince people to let me feed them the whites tree frogs despite us having bred thousands of the buggers!


----------



## Nigel_wales

NightGecko said:


> 2.1 in this colony now (hopefully to be 3.2 before the end of the year)
> 
> 
> 
> Yep the smallest one. Missing quite a few toes but already mounting the female and sparring with the bigger male - Good lad! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest when breeding / importing / buying in the vast numbers we do, as well as working with rescue centres who do the same, the number of snakes, lizards, inverts etc that become available as food is quite suprising (and quite useful). We keep some strictly lizard-eating snake species, and they will not take defrost. Actually, a good majority of a roughnecks wild diet is frogs, but I've yet to convince people to let me feed them the whites tree frogs despite us having bred thousands of the buggers!


Interesting I thought there was some law against. So your telling me I could breed leopard geckos/ beardies and feed them to my animals ? :whistling2: I wouldnt do it of course mainly because of the amount of people that would be upset by it. I can imagine a load of Beardie/ Leo keepers outside my house with pitch forks and torches :lol2:. Hmmm.... thinking of it my Mrs hasn't cleaned her Cresties out today, I'm going to go threaten her hahahaha


----------



## NightGecko

Nigel_wales said:


> Interesting I thought there was some law against. So your telling me I could breed leopard geckos/ beardies and feed them to my animals ? :whistling2: I wouldnt do it of course mainly because of the amount of people that would be upset by it. I can imagine a load of Beardie/ Leo keepers outside my house with pitch forks and torches :lol2:. Hmmm.... thinking of it my Mrs hasn't cleaned her Cresties out today, I'm going to go threaten her hahahaha


If you look into it, it's actually not illegal to feed live vertibrates to other animals, however it is seriously frowned upon by organisations such as the rspca (and probably rfuk). They will more than happily take away your animals if they suspect you of 'cruelty' to the prey items. There are of course loopholes around this though... for example if you have a snake that will only eat live lizards and nothing else, is it also not 'cruelty to animals' to starve the snake? Anyway, I wasn't saying we feed a lot of live, I was saying we end up with a lot of freshly dead / frozen for defrost snakes and lizards to use as food items : victory:


----------



## NightGecko

Varanus gilleni first meeting - YouTube


----------



## iangreentree

Cracking species mate loving the wriggling moves lol


----------



## Racheykins90

eugh didnt watch that vid on principal I know it'll upset me!
And speedy u better watch it making jokes about my bitey leo or i'll set her on you!

thanks for the birthday mention :blush:


----------



## NightGecko

It's not a feeding video. Here's another;

Varanus gilleni sparring - YouTube


----------



## Nigel_wales

Forgot to update everyone... went to a new Vet today as I felt the vet I had been going to was unsure with what they were dealing with. Anyway the guys name was Lance Jepson he'd never seen the species before as the other vet didn't but got off to a good start. Upon inspecting the female glauerti she shit everywhere and he wasted no time getting it under the microscope to find a heavy infestation of Flagellites (SPELLING)! We both agree that this may have been manageable but then became a problem due to her being so weak and hit back by an infection that she is carrying (Septicima in the blood). As these are competing with her for food it may be they are preventing her from recovering properly so hopefully by clearing these to more manageable levels or compleletly she will get better.

The last week or so I have noticed her trying to chase livefood but to no avail and moving around the viv a lot more so she is getting more active. I love this girl she is such a fighter it's 7 weeks now she has been on anti biotics/ force fed! Glad to finally start seeing some improvement, it would be great to see her back up to par and scaling the fake rock walls of the enclosure chasing food but thats a long way off yet. Tissue anyone? lol


----------



## Racheykins90

Ahh brings a tear to my eye Nigel, hope she makes a full recovery  just wondering whereabouts the vet you saw is? I live near bridgend and it would be handy to know where some decent reptile vets are should my leos need them


----------



## Nigel_wales

Racheykins90 said:


> Ahh brings a tear to my eye Nigel, hope she makes a full recovery  just wondering whereabouts the vet you saw is? I live near bridgend and it would be handy to know where some decent reptile vets are should my leos need them


Haha! Thanks! I went to Valley Vets first but then found out about a guy who works in x5 different Vet Practices in the Swansea area, he works in the Neath branch on a Thursday. St James Veteinary group (google it)

It cost me 41 quid for a fecal, consultation and meds... Valley Vets is not far off 40 just for a consultation I think.


----------



## NightGecko

Nigel_wales said:


> Forgot to update everyone... went to a new Vet today as I felt the vet I had been going to was unsure with what they were dealing with. Anyway the guys name was Lance Jepson he'd never seen the species before as the other vet didn't but got off to a good start. Upon inspecting the female glauerti she shit everywhere and he wasted no time getting it under the microscope to find a heavy infestation of Flagellites (SPELLING)! We both agree that this may have been manageable but then became a problem due to her being so weak and hit back by an infection that she is carrying (Septicima in the blood). As these are competing with her for food it may be they are preventing her from recovering properly so hopefully by clearing these to more manageable levels or compleletly she will get better.
> 
> The last week or so I have noticed her trying to chase livefood but to no avail and moving around the viv a lot more so she is getting more active. I love this girl she is such a fighter it's 7 weeks now she has been on anti biotics/ force fed! Glad to finally start seeing some improvement, it would be great to see her back up to par and scaling the fake rock walls of the enclosure chasing food but thats a long way off yet. Tissue anyone? lol


Glad to hear she is still fighting back, I hope she pulls through for you.

Which female is this, the Jap Koi one or one you already had? : victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

NightGecko said:


> Glad to hear she is still fighting back, I hope she pulls through for you.
> 
> Which female is this, the Jap Koi one or one you already had? : victory:


Thanks mate! The one I already had from Dean, the Jap Koi one is doing very well now mate.


----------



## iangreentree

Nice one Nigel glad she getting there mate. 
Fingers crossed she makes a full recovery buddy ;-)


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> Thanks mate! The one I already had from Dean, the Jap Koi one is doing very well now mate.


 
Glad you finally got to the bottom of it mate, clearly shows my "specialist" vet is :censor: useless.
Wont be using her again!
She really is a fighter, she never gave up on me either, sorry she went to you and ended up in a bad way, she really had perked up before i sold her!
If i knew she was in that state, i certainly would not have sold her!
But When i get some spare pennies im more then willing to send you some money to help towards the cost of the vet bills!
Really sorry again bud! :bash:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> Forgot to update everyone... went to a new Vet today as I felt the vet I had been going to was unsure with what they were dealing with. Anyway the guys name was Lance Jepson he'd never seen the species before as the other vet didn't but got off to a good start. Upon inspecting the female glauerti she shit everywhere and he wasted no time getting it under the microscope to find a heavy infestation of Flagellites (SPELLING)! We both agree that this may have been manageable but then became a problem due to her being so weak and hit back by an infection that she is carrying (Septicima in the blood). As these are competing with her for food it may be they are preventing her from recovering properly so hopefully by clearing these to more manageable levels or compleletly she will get better.
> 
> The last week or so I have noticed her trying to chase livefood but to no avail and moving around the viv a lot more so she is getting more active. I love this girl she is such a fighter it's 7 weeks now she has been on anti biotics/ force fed! Glad to finally start seeing some improvement, it would be great to see her back up to par and scaling the fake rock walls of the enclosure chasing food but thats a long way off yet. Tissue anyone? lol


 Another set of fringers X'd for you here. . .sounds like a full turn around is on the cards


----------



## Nigel_wales

iangreentree said:


> Nice one Nigel glad she getting there mate.
> Fingers crossed she makes a full recovery buddy ;-)


Thanks mate...



Dean Cheetham said:


> Glad you finally got to the bottom of it mate, clearly shows my "specialist" vet is :censor: useless.
> Wont be using her again!
> She really is a fighter, she never gave up on me either, sorry she went to you and ended up in a bad way, she really had perked up before i sold her!
> If i knew she was in that state, i certainly would not have sold her!
> But When i get some spare pennies im more then willing to send you some money to help towards the cost of the vet bills!
> Really sorry again bud! :bash:


Thanks Dean and no worries, I wouldn't say no to cash tho as it has been expensive :lol2: 



cold blooded beast said:


> Another set of fringers X'd for you here. . .sounds like a full turn around is on the cards


Cheers mate lets hope so!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> Thanks mate...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dean and no worries, I wouldn't say no to cash tho as it has been expensive :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers mate lets hope so!


 
ok mate, im pretty poor for the next 2 month's as my brother stitched me up with a £900 phone bill which i have to pay off in 2 hits! but it will happily send you some money after that, I will Pm you later to discuss the situation :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

That's cool Dean thanks. Found some native lizard species today may be of some interest to you guys! Took a few hours with the dog but well worth it. Good 2 see they're booming.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/735852-look-what-i-found-today.html


Adders tomorrow .


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> That's cool Dean thanks. Found some native lizard species today may be of some interest to you guys! Took a few hours with the dog but well worth it. Good 2 see they're booming.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/735852-look-what-i-found-today.html
> 
> 
> Adders tomorrow .


I'd make you take me to see adders but i'm in England for the Kempton show from today!
Make sure you get some pictures for me!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Saw them pictures mate, quality! I think the native uk lizards look really cool, almost like mini tegus  if they wasn't protected I would probably keep a few! 
There is a local place near my dads full of adders, used to go there when I was a bit younger and catch them.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> I'd make you take me to see adders but i'm in England for the Kempton show from today!
> Make sure you get some pictures for me!


I'll try haven't seen any for years but I know of some hot spots I used to visit years a go. 



Dean Cheetham said:


> Saw them pictures mate, quality! I think the native uk lizards look really cool, almost like mini tegus  if they wasn't protected I would probably keep a few!
> There is a local place near my dads full of adders, used to go there when I was a bit younger and catch them.


Thanks mate lol, yep there best off in the wild IMO. I used to keep them when I was a kid and none the wiser though. 

I got bit by an adder when I was a kid, I was really young! Thought it was a grass snake :lol2:


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> I'll try haven't seen any for years but I know of some hot spots I used to visit years a go.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate lol, yep there best off in the wild IMO. I used to keep them when I was a kid and none the wiser though.
> 
> I got bit by an adder when I was a kid, I was really young! Thought it was a grass snake :lol2:


Have you been to Parc Slip? apparently they have a lot of wild herps there?


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Have you been to Parc Slip? apparently they have a lot of wild herps there?


That's my first stop don't need to drive there either lol it's about a 20 min walk from my house. Going to get up there early tomorrow morning, try and catch them warming up. Best time I think.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Woke up and checked the baitor and a few of the eggs are splittting :mf_dribble::mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Look whats out to say hello :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> Look whats out to say hello :2thumb:
> 
> 
> image​


Nice 1 Dean : victory:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> Nice 1 Dean : victory:


 
Thanks buddy, no words can discribe how i feel right now.
:jump: :jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## Carl6688

hey guys, about to start buying all the equipment for my ackie viv and was just wondering if you could answer a couple of questions?

1. I only have room for a 4x2x2 viv, would this be big enough for a trio to live happily in for life? 

2. If I was to only get 1 ackie would it be happy on it's own? 

3. How young can ackies be sexed? I'd preferably like to get a trio of babies, and I'd like them all to be female to stop inbreeding. 

4. What size lamp fitting do you use for the basking bulb or does it not matter?

Thanks for any help :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Carl6688 said:


> hey guys, about to start buying all the equipment for my ackie viv and was just wondering if you could answer a couple of questions?
> 
> Hi mate, i have answered your questions :2thumb:
> Hope it helps.
> 
> 1. I only have room for a 4x2x2 viv,
> They would be, but ideally could do with a bit bigger.
> 
> 2. If I was to only get 1 ackie would it be happy on it's own?
> Yes it would be fine on its own.
> 
> 3. How young can ackies be sexed? I'd preferably like to get a trio of babies, and I'd like them all to be female to stop inbreeding.
> I think its close to the year mark.
> 
> 4. What size lamp fitting do you use for the basking bulb or does it not matter?
> I use a 100w r80 spot bulb, can hook it up to a dimmer stat to get correct temps.
> 
> Thanks for any help :2thumb:


My answers are in red :no1:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> Thanks buddy, no words can discribe how i feel right now.
> :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump:


I bet I hope to do this with the Kimberly's! Congrats again mukka.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> I bet I hope to do this with the Kimberly's! Congrats again mukka.


Thanks buddy, i keep looking through the window to see if more have hatched :lol2: not here yet :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> Thanks buddy, i keep looking through the window to see if more have hatched :lol2: not here yet :Na_Na_Na_Na:


In this situation you need to go out for the day and when you come home hopefully they'll be out! Your day is gonna drag otherwise haha


----------



## Carl6688

Dean Cheetham said:


> My answers are in red :no1:


Thanks for the help, the fitting question was about the actual fitting itself, I've seen them for sale as either 14cm 22cm or 25cm and was just wondering if it mattered which size it was, sorry I weren't very clear lol. Bit disappointed that they can't be sexed as babies =[ was quite looking forward to the idea of having 3 little babies running around =[ knowing my luck I'd probably get 2 males and 1 female lol. Think I'll just get 1 if it's happy enough on it's own :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> In this situation you need to go out for the day and when you come home hopefully they'll be out! Your day is gonna drag otherwise haha


I would mate but im poor :lol2: gotta pay the first part of that bill on monday 



Carl6688 said:


> Thanks for the help, the fitting question was about the actual fitting itself, I've seen them for sale as either 14cm 22cm or 25cm and was just wondering if it mattered which size it was, sorry I weren't very clear lol. Bit disappointed that they can't be sexed as babies =[ was quite looking forward to the idea of having 3 little babies running around =[ knowing my luck I'd probably get 2 males and 1 female lol. Think I'll just get 1 if it's happy enough on it's own :2thumb:


Erm not sure exactly on the dimensions of the fitting lol, I just get the ones r80's fit : victory:


----------



## Paul P

Dean Cheetham said:


> Thanks buddy, i keep looking through the window to see if more have hatched :lol2: not here yet :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Congrats Dean

They could all hatch within a couple of days to a week apart, be patient and good luck with the rest of the clutch.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Paul P said:


> Congrats Dean
> 
> They could all hatch within a couple of days to a week apart, be patient and good luck with the rest of the clutch.


 
Thanks Paul, it still feels like yesterday i picked them up from you and im here now with babies from them :2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad

Dean Cheetham said:


> Thanks Paul, it still feels like yesterday i picked them up from you and im here now with babies from them :2thumb:


 
Ahhh all seems to be going well Dean , great news and many congratulations mate :no1: well done


----------



## Paul P

Dean Cheetham said:


> Thanks Paul, it still feels like yesterday i picked them up from you and im here now with babies from them :2thumb:


Its actually nice to know that something I bred has gone on to produce another generation of healthy babies, done a brill job with them : victory:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

monitor mad said:


> Ahhh all seems to be going well Dean , great news and many congratulations mate :no1: well done


 
Thanks MM, Glad i left them to it now : victory:
Cant believe just how small they are!
The only spare viv i have is 4x2x2, i have put kitchen roll down with some hides to hold it down and for them to hide, they have a usual basking spot and i was thinking of adding a heatmat to the other end just to keep ambient temps up, do you think thats a good idea?
At the moment the one that has hatched is in a funuarium thingy with damp tissue on a heat mat, is that right?


----------



## Paul P

monitor mad said:


> Ahhh all seems to be going well Dean , great news and many congratulations mate :no1: well done


Morning MM, ive nearly completed the Beccarii viv, ive incorporated an external nest box as an experiment, will post a picture or 2 when complete, so looking forward to picking them up.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Paul P said:


> Its actually nice to know that something I bred has gone on to produce another generation of healthy babies, done a brill job with them : victory:


Thanks for the comments mate and thank you for giving me the chance to buy some of your hatchlings, i am over the moon......and back :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Paul P said:


> Morning MM, ive nearly completed the Beccarii viv, ive incorporated an external nest box as an experiment, will post a picture or 2 when complete, so looking forward to picking them up.


 
oh you brought the black tree's paul?
Congrats mate, they are stunning!
I got myself a green tree : victory:


----------



## Paul P

Dean Cheetham said:


> Thanks MM, Glad i left them to it now : victory:
> Cant believe just how small they are!
> The only spare viv i have is 4x2x2, i have put kitchen roll down with some hides to hold it down and for them to hide, they have a usual basking spot and i was thinking of adding a heatmat to the other end just to keep ambient temps up, do you think thats a good idea?
> At the moment the one that has hatched is in a funuarium thingy with damp tissue on a heat mat, is that right?


Hi Dean

I used to put them straight into a viv as soon as they had absorbed everything, never used a mat with any only ever used heat from above, ideally night temps shouldn't get below 24-25c for the first couple of days.
They will begin hunting for food within a day or 2.


----------



## monitor mad

Paul P said:


> Morning MM, ive nearly completed the Beccarii viv, ive incorporated an external nest box as an experiment, will post a picture or 2 when complete, so looking forward to picking them up.


 
Morning Paul , yep iv seen the external ones before , easier to look into and easier to pop a heat matt on one side to heat as well , there both eating loads at the moment and are very active


----------



## monitor mad

Paul P said:


> Hi Dean
> 
> I used to put them straight into a viv as soon as they had absorbed everything, never used a mat with any only ever used heat from above, ideally night temps shouldn't get below 24-25c for the first couple of days.
> They will begin hunting for food within a day or 2.


Yep Dean this is the way i set mine up as well :no1:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Paul P said:


> Hi Dean
> 
> I used to put them straight into a viv as soon as they had absorbed everything, never used a mat with any only ever used heat from above, ideally night temps shouldn't get below 24-25c for the first couple of days.
> They will begin hunting for food within a day or 2.





monitor mad said:


> Yep Dean this is the way i set mine up as well :no1:


excellent cheers guys, i will add the heat mat but only have it on at night : victory:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Well done Dean, that little one is gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

jo-jo-beans said:


> Well done Dean, that little one is gorgeous :flrt:


Thanks Jo-jo, he looks funny stomping around in a 4x2x2 viv :lol2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Dean Cheetham said:


> Thanks Jo-jo, he looks funny stomping around in a 4x2x2 viv :lol2:


So, you gonna set up another live feed for him then?
:lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

jo-jo-beans said:


> So, you gonna set up another live feed for him then?
> :lol2:


Haha i think i might set it up on the baitor on monday if they havent hatched by then :whistling2:
And then on the viv on after they hatch.
I now know the GTM and Bosc are settled in their new viv's, so why not? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

2nd has hatched : victory:


----------



## NightGecko

Got some new resin corner rocks which make great stacks for the dwarfs yesterday so today has been viv redecoration day!

V. gilleni






































V glauerti















































V. tristis





























V. glauerti 2






































V. ********** the secret newbie tank


----------



## Dean Cheetham

3rd is hatching :no1:


----------



## Nigel_wales

NightGecko said:


> Got some new resin corner rocks which make great stacks for the dwarfs yesterday so today has been viv redecoration day!
> 
> V. gilleni
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> V glauerti
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> V. tristis
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> V. glauerti 2
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> V. ********** the secret newbie tank
> 
> image


Looking good fella! 



Dean Cheetham said:


> 3rd is hatching :no1:


Lol how many times have you looked in that bator today? Good stuff tho buddy


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> Looking good fella!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol how many times have you looked in that bator today? Good stuff tho buddy


 
Looking good NG, loving the glauerti :2thumb:
and ive lost count Nigel :lol2:
Good job i made a massive window or i would have to keep opening the baitor :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Nigel_wales




----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


 
All looking tip top buddy : victory:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Im chuffed for you dean, looks like you beat Barlow to it :whistling2:

How they looking? Nice and healthy I hope?


NG, i love how those cork bark tubes look like water slide, you havnt built him a viv, youve build him a leisure centre :lol2:

And finally Nigel, I went looking for cork bark today, couldnt find any, One shop told me they could order me a 600mm large for £25, Know anywhere where I could pick it up cheaper?


----------



## Chris18

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Im chuffed for you dean, looks like you beat Barlow to it :whistling2:
> 
> How they looking? Nice and healthy I hope?
> 
> 
> NG, i love how those cork bark tubes look like water slide, you havnt built him a viv, youve build him a leisure centre :lol2:
> 
> And finally Nigel, I went looking for cork bark today, couldnt find any, One shop told me they could order me a 600mm large for £25, Know anywhere where I could pick it up cheaper?


Do you want me to keep my eyes peeled tomorrow at kempton mate?
Pretty sure they'll have them there for alright prices and good sizes too?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

haha yeh i beat Barlow :lol2:

They are looking nice and healthy, 3rd is hatching as we speak :2thumb:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/736271-1st-ackie-monitor-out-egg.html


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Chris18 said:


> Do you want me to keep my eyes peeled tomorrow at kempton mate?
> Pretty sure they'll have them there for alright prices and good sizes too?


Yea mate, If you can. I'll PM you my phone number, if you can text me the prices and sizes then I'll let you know and we'll drop the cash off and pick it up when you get back... Unless you want some beforehand just in case.. whens kempton?

And Dean, he/she's awesome


----------



## Chris18

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Yea mate, If you can. I'll PM you my phone number, if you can text me the prices and sizes then I'll let you know and we'll drop the cash off and pick it up when you get back... Unless you want some beforehand just in case.. whens kempton?
> 
> And Dean, he/she's awesome


It's tomorrow !
PM me your number and i'll text you when I'm browsing :2thumb:
Just give me the money when you pick up if I find one you want : victory:
Wish I still had my blackberry so i could picture message you but my replacement doesnt even have a camera:bash:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Yea mate, If you can. I'll PM you my phone number, if you can text me the prices and sizes then I'll let you know and we'll drop the cash off and pick it up when you get back... Unless you want some beforehand just in case.. whens kempton?
> 
> And Dean, he/she's awesome


 
thank you buddy, think kempton is on the morrow mate :2thumb:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Ahh enjoy Kempton then dude, I'll be looking for smallish ones for hatchling ackies, needs to fit in a 4x2x2. I trust your judgement better than my own though so thanks for that mate.

What exactly goes on in kempton, Im pretty new to the reptile 'scene' ?


----------



## Chris18

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Ahh enjoy Kempton then dude, I'll be looking for smallish ones for hatchling ackies, needs to fit in a 4x2x2. I trust your judgement better than my own though so thanks for that mate.
> 
> What exactly goes on in kempton, Im pretty new to the reptile 'scene' ?


Will give you a bell when i'm at a stall that sells them and list all prices, widths and lengths :2thumb: 
Nigel wants some too so i'm going to look like a bit of a weirdo buying up loads of tubes, and even weirder carrying them around the show, I'll need a trolley!

It's a once a year Reptile and inverts show where you can book a table for £25 and sell any CB animals, equipment or other exotic related stuff.
Basically like a car boot sale with reptiles but with higher standards and lots more rules :whistling2:

There is loads all over the country, unfortunately none in wales :whip:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

How do you sell the reps? surely they are not taken with you? sorry we're a bit off topic im just curious :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> How do you sell the reps? surely they are not taken with you? sorry we're a bit off topic im just curious :2thumb:


Well the people with the stalls take them and have tables full of them, then the general public buys 'em!

Kempton reptile show 2010 - YouTube here's a video of what they're like

Skip to around 1:30 :2thumb:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Does this not stress them out, what about heating the reps? I'll check out that video now


----------



## Chris18

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Does this not stress them out, what about heating the reps? I'll check out that video now


Well it's inside so there is electricity so i'm guessing heatmat and bulbs can be used, I probably wouldn't heat mine if i took them though, it would be a lot less stressful if you kept them cooler as they'd probably just sleep.. As for stress, i think it would be hard to say no they don't stress, but it's nothing that would kill them and they're held a lot with no problems every year so it can't be too bad.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Now I see how it works :2thumb: ...

lol what a muppet!


----------



## Chris18

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Now I see how it works :2thumb: ...
> 
> lol what a muppet!


To be honest, when i first heard about them and was trying to imagine it, i imaged a nice sunny day with loads of tables set out on the grass with people walking past and people in the background having a pic nic :whistling2:
Apparently they get VERY busy, hot and sweaty and doncaster show apparently stunk of BO :eek4:

I think i'm going to get in there, have a whizz around, get some tubes and leave once i've seen everything. And then go to Global Geckos to see some Earless Dragons and some of their other awesome species :2thumb:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Chris18 said:


> To be honest, when i first heard about them and was trying to imagine it, i imaged a nice sunny day with loads of tables set out on the grass with people walking past and people in the background having a pic nic :whistling2:
> Apparently they get VERY busy, hot and sweaty and doncaster show apparently stunk of BO :eek4:
> 
> I think i'm going to get in there, have a whizz around, get some tubes and leave once i've seen everything. And then go to Global Geckos to see some Earless Dragons and some of their other awesome species :2thumb:


I went to Donny last year. Hell of a journey from Glasgow - I thought that it would be a nice and relaxing day. You know, wandering about, looking at all the cool reps and rodents. OMG is was sooooo busy and cramped and roasting hot, and yeah, a little bit stinky!! 

Was fun lunching with the rest of the mon and teg thread tho :2thumb:


----------



## Whosthedaddy

I went to the ERAS show before the summer and didn't think much of it, like others have said very crowded to actually see stuff, any of what was on offer was pants or 'hold backs' from last year (yeah stuff they couldn't sell rather than something special) and all in all I wouldn't bother the time to try another.


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> I went to Donny last year. Hell of a journey from Glasgow - I thought that it would be a nice and relaxing day. You know, wandering about, looking at all the cool reps and rodents. OMG is was sooooo busy and cramped and roasting hot, and yeah, a little bit stinky!!
> 
> Was fun lunching with the rest of the mon and teg thread tho :2thumb:


To be honest as much as I like the idea of the shows. . .I think the main . . .and probably ONLY reason I'd go would be to get to actually meet some of the people on this thread. . .:lol2: keeping only a single dwarfie hardly qualifies me as worthy though:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:. . .still I'm working on the Mrs on that one though. . . longer I wait. . .BIGGER it's gonna be MUAHAHAAAAA:devil:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> To be honest as much as I like the idea of the shows. . .I think the main . . .and probably ONLY reason I'd go would be to get to actually meet some of the people on this thread. . .:lol2: keeping only a single dwarfie hardly qualifies me as worthy though:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:. . .still I'm working on the Mrs on that one though. . . longer I wait. . .BIGGER it's gonna be MUAHAHAAAAA:devil:


That was really my main motive for heading to Donny - that and that I owed most of the guys on the M&T thread a drink for all their help :2thumb: I mean a wasn't planning on buying any beasties for two reasons. 1 - I don't think it would have enjoyed the 8 hour bus trip home (I got home about 1 in the morning) and 2 - my hub would have killed me!! 

Since there aren't any in Scotland, I thought what the hell!!


----------



## Nigel_wales

cold blooded beast said:


> To be honest as much as I like the idea of the shows. . .I think the main . . .and probably ONLY reason I'd go would be to get to actually meet some of the people on this thread. . .:lol2: keeping only a single dwarfie hardly qualifies me as worthy though:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:. . .still I'm working on the Mrs on that one though. . . longer I wait. . .BIGGER it's gonna be MUAHAHAAAAA:devil:





jo-jo-beans said:


> That was really my main motive for heading to Donny - that and that I owed most of the guys on the M&T thread a drink for all their help :2thumb: I mean a wasn't planning on buying any beasties for two reasons. 1 - I don't think it would have enjoyed the 8 hour bus trip home (I got home about 1 in the morning) and 2 - my hub would have killed me!!
> 
> Since there aren't any in Scotland, I thought what the hell!!



So are any of u going to donny in September?


----------



## rex636

Dean Cheetham said:


> Woke up and checked the baitor and a few of the eggs are splittting :mf_dribble::mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:


Nice one Dean well done I've still got three days till 106 th day of incubation all I seem to do is stare into that damn incubator!!!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

rex636 said:


> Nice one Dean well done I've still got three days till 106 th day of incubation all I seem to do is stare into that damn incubator!!!


 
Cheers buddy :2thumb: 3 out 6 more to go from this clutch and 1 from the 2nd clutch in a few weeks (rest were duds  )
No more hatched over night


----------



## rex636

Dean Cheetham said:


> Cheers buddy :2thumb: 3 out 6 more to go from this clutch and 1 from the 2nd clutch in a few weeks (rest were duds  )
> No more hatched over night


Bet your well chuffed ? So do the eggs dent before hatching?
I've got another three clutches cooking as well as this batch . 
Are you keeping any for yourself?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

rex636 said:


> Bet your well chuffed ? So do the eggs dent before hatching?
> I've got another three clutches cooking as well as this batch .
> Are you keeping any for yourself?


 
Alot of mine have dented when close to hatching, so i added more water to the medium and i think they may have plumped back up but i went to bed so couldnt say for sure.
Im thinking if i can make the room i will keep a couple.
Few more snaps from this morning! how cute?! :flrt:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

:mf_dribble: AMAZING PICS.. Congratulations mate, Ive herd about eggs denting just before they hatch with beardies.. they might have dented because they were going to hatch?? What does anyone else think?

Plus all these photos are making me so anxious to get mine, :flrt:..


----------



## rex636

Dean Cheetham said:


> Alot of mine have dented when close to hatching, so i added more water to the medium and i think they may have plumped back up but i went to bed so couldnt say for sure.
> Im thinking if i can make the room i will keep a couple.
> Few more snaps from this morning! how cute?! :flrt:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image


Your just rubbing my nose in it now!!
God there so small .
When are you gonna offer them food?


----------



## Nigel_wales

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> :mf_dribble: AMAZING PICS.. Congratulations mate, Ive herd about eggs denting just before they hatch with beardies.. they might have dented because they were going to hatch?? What does anyone else think?
> 
> Plus all these photos are making me so anxious to get mine, :flrt:..


Yep I've read of Ackie eggs denting 2 weeks prior to pipping in some cases.


----------



## rex636

Nigel_wales said:


> Yep I've read of Ackie eggs denting 2 weeks prior to pipping in some cases.


Do you think it's a good idea to add water if they dent or just leave b?
How did you get on with your adder hunt?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> :mf_dribble: AMAZING PICS.. Congratulations mate, Ive herd about eggs denting just before they hatch with beardies.. they might have dented because they were going to hatch?? What does anyone else think?
> 
> Plus all these photos are making me so anxious to get mine, :flrt:..


Thanks speedy, it wont be much longer mate. his clutch is due at the same time as mine so give it another week : victory:



rex636 said:


> Your just rubbing my nose in it now!!
> God there so small .
> When are you gonna offer them food?


 
haha sorry fella, couldnt resist 
i offered the 1st hatchling a couple last night, he attacked them but didnt actually eat them so looking good : victory:
I bunged a few more in the viv this morning, the might eat them today if not i will offer them again tomorrow :no1:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Dean Cheetham said:


> Thanks speedy, it wont be much longer mate. his clutch is due at the same time as mine so give it another week : victory:


Aint heard from him in a couple of days, 
My theories are ..
1. He's run off with my money
2. His eggs are hatching and he hasnt left the incubator
3. He has a life outside of this hobby

.. scratch number 3, Thats why we sit on RFUK all night.:lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Aint heard from him in a couple of days,
> My theories are ..
> 1. He's run off with my money
> 2. His eggs are hatching and he hasnt left the incubator
> 3. He has a life outside of this hobby
> 
> .. scratch number 3, Thats why we sit on RFUK all night.:lol2:


 haha He is probably busy building the ackie's new viv mate :lol2:
I had to sand it and treat it then kit it out!
He will be around soon, he wouldnt have gone far knowing his eggs are due to hatch any day :whistling2:


----------



## Paul P

rex636 said:


> Do you think it's a good idea to add water if they dent or just leave b?
> How did you get on with your adder hunt?


once laid and placed into the incubation chamber you should never have to add any more water, the shell can take on water but not expel water, resulting in the tightening of the shell membrane through swelling and the hatchling not being able to hatch and thus drowns. The only interaction whilst incubating is the odd opening of the container to allow air exchange.
Eggs collapsing is a sign that they are due to hatch at any time.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Paul P said:


> once laid and placed into the incubation chamber you should never have to add any more water, the shell can take on water but not expel water, resulting in the tightening of the shell membrane through swelling and the hatchling not being able to hatch and thus drowns. The only interaction whilst incubating is the odd opening of the container to allow air exchange.
> Eggs collapsing is a sign that they are due to hatch at any time.


 
ah cheers paul, thats cleared that up for me, i will know for next time not to add any water!
I have another 3 denting this morning so fingers crossed :2thumb:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Dean Cheetham said:


> haha He is probably busy building the ackie's new viv mate :lol2:
> I had to sand it and treat it then kit it out!
> He will be around soon, he wouldnt have gone far knowing his eggs are due to hatch any day :whistling2:


Lol yea I was just messing about him pinching my change. It took me a good few days to get mine built too, once you start you cnt stop yourself from going until its built fully.... I decided to cut down my weekly food bill just to buy the final stuff to finish it I became that obsessed :2thumb:.... I just cant wait till get them in it now... Courier wont be picking up till 1st/2nd september, So Im hoping they hatch soon or we might have to re-evaluate a courier date if we're taking them from Barlow too early on ater hatching


----------



## rex636

Paul P said:


> once laid and placed into the incubation chamber you should never have to add any more water, the shell can take on water but not expel water, resulting in the tightening of the shell membrane through swelling and the hatchling not being able to hatch and thus drowns. The only interaction whilst incubating is the odd opening of the container to allow air exchange.
> Eggs collapsing is a sign that they are due to hatch at any time.


Thanks Paul just don't want to mess anything up. 
Don't think I was as nervous when my son was born lol


----------



## Dean Cheetham

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Lol yea I was just messing about him pinching my change. It took me a good few days to get mine built too, once you start you cnt stop yourself from going until its built fully.... I decided to cut down my weekly food bill just to buy the final stuff to finish it I became that obsessed :2thumb:.... I just cant wait till get them in it now... Courier wont be picking up till 1st/2nd september, So Im hoping they hatch soon or we might have to re-evaluate a courier date if we're taking them from Barlow too early on ater hatching


that would be a nightmare mate! :gasp:
I'm not going to sell mine as early as Barlow, i think 2 weeks after hatching is too early personally.
But each to thier own :lol2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Dean Cheetham said:


> that would be a nightmare mate! :gasp:
> I'm not going to sell mine as early as Barlow, i think 2 weeks after hatching is too early personally.
> But each to thier own :lol2:


I guess as long as my husbandry is spot on then it shouldnt be too bad, thats why i've been on here bugging everyone for the past two months to get it set up right. The courier trip will be okay as they will be in heated vivs for the journey. Then when they get here I'll leave them to their own for a good few days only doing very basic husbandry and making sure they are well fed. We'll see how it goes with them.

Waiting for another courier run to come round might just make me explode :lol2: ... Ive been waiting for near on 2 months now from the very first email my OH sent barlow to now.

How many more of your eggs are left to hatch now mate?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I guess as long as my husbandry is spot on then it shouldnt be too bad, thats why i've been on here bugging everyone for the past two months to get it set up right. The courier trip will be okay as they will be in heated vivs for the journey. Then when they get here I'll leave them to their own for a good few days only doing very basic husbandry and making sure they are well fed. We'll see how it goes with them.
> 
> Waiting for another courier run to come round might just make me explode :lol2: ... Ive been waiting for near on 2 months now from the very first email my OH sent barlow to now.
> 
> How many more of your eggs are left to hatch now mate?


haha yeh i know all about waiting mate, its horrible! but always worth it in the end! :2thumb:
I have another 6 from this clutch and 1 fertile from the 2nd clutch :mf_dribble:


----------



## Chris18

Congrats on loads of ackie babies dean :2thumb:

I'm off to kempton in 10 or so minutes as it opens in 40 and dont want too queue too long, will let you guys know if I see some pretty dwarf monitors :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Cheers buddy : victory:
I could do with going to a show to get a load of decor, cheaper then shop prices! cant find cork bark and all wood is done by weight and ridiculous prices! tend to make my own wood now :lol2: shame i can make cork bark :devil:


----------



## rex636

Dean Cheetham said:


> that would be a nightmare mate! :gasp:
> I'm not going to sell mine as early as Barlow, i think 2 weeks after hatching is too early personally.
> But each to thier own :lol2:


How long do you intend on keeping them before selling?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

The 4th has pipped this morning : victory:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

rex636 said:


> How long do you intend on keeping them before selling?


I was thinking 6 weeks but i think if i know they are all eating,deficating well i might let them go at 4 weeks. :2thumb:


----------



## chandelierman

Chris18 said:


> Congrats on loads of ackie babies dean :2thumb:
> 
> I'm off to kempton in 10 or so minutes as it opens in 40 and dont want too queue too long, will let you guys know if I see some pretty dwarf monitors :2thumb:


 
If Kempton is anything like last year then you will have a long wait in front of you,,,there were so many people there that they actually stopped people from going in untill some people had come out.I forgot it was on :blush: if i ever go again i will make sure i am there 2hrs before it opens.


----------



## rex636

Chris18 said:


> Congrats on loads of ackie babies dean :2thumb:
> 
> I'm off to kempton in 10 or so minutes as it opens in 40 and dont want too queue too long, will let you guys know if I see some pretty dwarf monitors :2thumb:


You guys are lucky living so close to shows and shops there is hardly anything up this way and rep shops are full of beardys and geckos .
Some of the trips we make to see and bye reps are ridiculous .


----------



## rex636

Dean Cheetham said:


> I was thinking 6 weeks but i think if i know they are all eating,deficating well i might let them go at 4 weeks. :2thumb:


Six weeks is a lot of feeding expense for animals your gonna end up selling?


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> So are any of u going to donny in September?


think I'd rather bite the hardcore bullet. . . . .Hamm. . .next year. . . .but timings gotta right. . . . .particularly if really obsessed are going : victory:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

rex636 said:


> Six weeks is a lot of feeding expense for animals your gonna end up selling?


I know but i would rather it cost me a bit more then sell them on to soon and problems occur. plus if you have a roach colony it doesnt cost that much


----------



## Dean Cheetham

cold blooded beast said:


> think I'd rather bite the hardcore bullet. . . . .Hamm. . .next year. . . .but timings gotta right. . . . .particularly if really obsessed are going : victory:


 
I was looking at coach travel to hamm, and its about £90 there and back by coach + the cost for me to get to maidstone services which is the closest pick up point for me.
So not to bad all in all, but i would be to tempted to buy something knowing i havent got a setup ready and will be rushing around sorting 1 out when i got back :lol2:


----------



## rex636

Dean Cheetham said:


> I know but i would rather it cost me a bit more then sell them on to soon and problems occur. plus if you have a roach colony it doesnt cost that much


Yeh your rite, I suppose it depends a lot on who is collecting them to?
Having a nightmare with my roaches just now my breeders have stopped breeding for some reason? Not to worried though cos still got loads of feeders left will have to look into it though


----------



## Dean Cheetham

rex636 said:


> Yeh your rite, I suppose it depends a lot on who is collecting them to?
> Having a nightmare with my roaches just now my breeders have stopped breeding for some reason? Not to worried though cos still got loads of feeders left will have to look into it though


Has the temp dropped mate?
What about the ratio? is there still alot of males to females?
My colony is just about doomed! but i get paid tomorrow and will buy some more adults to replenish it!
It was very nice colony but then i got my bosc and with 17" growth in 6 months, hes demolished it! :devil:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Dean Cheetham said:


> I was looking at coach travel to hamm, and its about £90 there and back by coach + the cost for me to get to maidstone services which is the closest pick up point for me.
> So not to bad all in all, but i would be to tempted to buy something knowing i havent got a setup ready and will be rushing around sorting 1 out when i got back :lol2:


Maidstone is likely to be most convenient for me strangely enough. . .


----------



## Dean Cheetham

cold blooded beast said:


> Maidstone is likely to be most convenient for me strangely enough. . .


 
its quite handy really as my mother's OH lives in maidstone so i could always stop there for the night if needs be :2thumb:


----------



## rex636

Dean Cheetham said:


> Has the temp dropped mate?
> What about the ratio? is there still alot of males to females?
> My colony is just about doomed! but i get paid tomorrow and will buy some more adults to replenish it!
> It was very nice colony but then i got my bosc and with 17" growth in 6 months, hes demolished it! :devil:


I keep two separate tubs one with feeders one with breeders on the same heat mat only one has stat in and temps are fine.
The feeders are thriving while the others dying off.
I have three females to one male just can't suss it out I might start a third colony of fresh onesjust to see


----------



## Nigel_wales

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Aint heard from him in a couple of days,
> My theories are ..
> 1. He's run off with my money
> 2. His eggs are hatching and he hasnt left the incubator
> 3. He has a life outside of this hobby
> 
> .. scratch number 3, Thats why we sit on RFUK all night.:lol2:


He's gone on a fishing trip for a few days mate  



Chris18 said:


> Congrats on loads of ackie babies dean :2thumb:
> 
> I'm off to kempton in 10 or so minutes as it opens in 40 and dont want too queue too long, will let you guys know if I see some pretty dwarf monitors :2thumb:


Have fun Chris!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

rex636 said:


> I keep two separate tubs one with feeders one with breeders on the same heat mat only one has stat in and temps are fine.
> The feeders are thriving while the others dying off.
> I have three females to one male just can't suss it out I might start a third colony of fresh onesjust to see


 
hmm strange, it sounds like your having issue as me. My adults are slowly dying off, im not sure if its natural or if something is wrong. :hmm:


----------



## rex636

Dean Cheetham said:


> hmm strange, it sounds like your having issue as me. My adults are slowly dying off, im not sure if its natural or if something is wrong. :hmm:


Could just be the circle of life I keep replacing the dead ones but try and keep my breeders at 90 females 35 males which I find enough to feed my lot when I kept them all in one box my colony exploded couldn't get rid of them fast enough


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> hmm strange, it sounds like your having issue as me. My adults are slowly dying off, im not sure if its natural or if something is wrong. :hmm:





rex636 said:


> Could just be the circle of life I keep replacing the dead ones but try and keep my breeders at 90 females 35 males which I find enough to feed my lot when I kept them all in one box my colony exploded couldn't get rid of them fast enough


How long have you had these colonies going for? I tend to renew all my females/ males every 6 - 8 months from ones I've grown on from their babies. The older ones become food then :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> How long have you had these colonies going for? I tend to renew all my females/ males every 6 - 8 months from ones I've grown on from their babies. The older ones become food then :2thumb:


i had mine for over a year now :lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> i had mine for over a year now :lol2:


Perhaps their fertility has decreased with age? I'm not entirely sure what else could cause it if nothing else has changed. Mine produce a few thousand babies a month :gasp:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> Perhaps their fertility has decreased with age? I'm not entirely sure what else could cause it if nothing else has changed. Mine produce a few thousand babies a month :gasp:


 
Send some this way then you greedy bugger :devil::lol2:
4th has hatched and well


----------



## Chris18

Dean Cheetham said:


> Send some this way then you greedy bugger :devil::lol2:
> 4th has hatched and well


My colony is the same so I've put up a thread selling the new born nymphs, had two orders so far so not doing too bad 

As for Dwarfies at the show, only a Male kimbo for £280 (i think) and that was the lot. :bash:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> Send some this way then you greedy bugger :devil::lol2:
> 4th has hatched and well


:lol2: Awesome 4 out now good job how many left?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> :lol2: Awesome 4 out now good job how many left?


expecting 5 more from this clutch : victory:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

im lying :lol2: 4 more from this clutch :blush:

Forgot about the 1 dud


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> expecting 5 more from this clutch : victory:





Dean Cheetham said:


> im lying :lol2: 4 more from this clutch :blush:
> 
> Forgot about the 1 dud


Awesome once moved to the viv how are they behaving? Hiding a lot or are they out in the open for long periods?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> Awesome once moved to the viv how are they behaving? Hiding a lot or are they out in the open for long periods?


when i put them in the viv they hide at first but shortly after They are never hiding mate :lol2: will get a little video if i can


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Video uploading :2thumb:


----------



## rex636

Nigel_wales said:


> How long have you had these colonies going for? I tend to renew all my females/ males every 6 - 8 months from ones I've grown on from their babies. The older ones become food then :2thumb:


That's a good idea think I will try that.
I've had mine around a year too.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Here is a video of the 4 little blighters 
All the roaches have gone under the kitchen roll so put a little scrammy egg in there as it was left over from the bigger moni's.

SAM_0870.mp4 video by Dean_Cheetham - Photobucket


----------



## Jaymz

Allo dwarf lovers, looks like youve all been busy. 
Congrats on the babies Dean and your Prasinus is a beauty. :no1:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Jaymz said:


> Allo dwarf lovers, looks like youve all been busy.
> Congrats on the babies Dean and your Prasinus is a beauty. :no1:


 
Cheers Jaymz, its been a bit of a busy month :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> Here is a video of the 4 little blighters
> All the roaches have gone under the kitchen roll so put a little scrammy egg in there as it was left over from the bigger moni's.
> 
> SAM_0870.mp4 video by Dean_Cheetham - Photobucket


Looking good bud


----------



## Nigel_wales

Jaymz said:


> Allo dwarf lovers, looks like youve all been busy.
> Congrats on the babies Dean and your Prasinus is a beauty. :no1:


How the Kim's doing?


----------



## Jaymz

Nigel_wales said:


> How the Kim's doing?


All good thanks mate, eating me out of house and home.
Still havnt got round to pairing up the female as work has gone ballistic but should do it soon.
Hows you and your lot mate ?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

OMG! they popping out 1 after the other :lol2:
5th is hatching! : victory:


----------



## Jaymz

Dean Cheetham said:


> OMG! they popping out 1 after the other :lol2:
> 5th is hatching! : victory:


:lol2: once you pop you cant stop :lol2:
nice one mate :no1:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Jaymz said:


> :lol2: once you pop you cant stop :lol2:
> nice one mate :no1:


 
Its crazy :lol2: i get just as excited as i did when the 1st hatched! is that sad?....:whistling2:


----------



## Jaymz

Dean Cheetham said:


> Its crazy :lol2: i get just as excited as i did when the 1st hatched! is that sad?....:whistling2:


Nope, I would be jumping about like a nutter :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Jaymz said:


> Nope, I would be jumping about like a nutter :lol2:


oh i can assure you I am! i dont want to advertise them :lol2:
But im going to have too 
Lots of people want them so im sure they wont be around to long for me to get attached :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jaymz

Dean Cheetham said:


> oh i can assure you I am! i dont want to advertise them :lol2:
> But im going to have too
> Lots of people want them so im sure they wont be around to long for me to get attached :Na_Na_Na_Na:


CB Ackies always sell fast : victory: I'm sure there will be more to follow though. :no1:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Jaymz said:


> CB Ackies always sell fast : victory: I'm sure there will be more to follow though. :no1:


She is looking gravid again now mate, so i will be splitting her after this clutch (if she is gravid)
I dont like the idea of any lizard triple clutching in 1 season.
She is healthy tho so should be fine but i want her to have a break! :2thumb:


----------



## Jaymz

Dean Cheetham said:


> She is looking gravid again now mate, so i will be splitting her after this clutch (if she is gravid)
> I dont like the idea of any lizard triple clutching in 1 season.
> She is healthy tho so should be fine but i want her to have a break! :2thumb:


Blimey. Busy girl eh, sounds like shes earned a break :no1:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Jaymz said:


> All good thanks mate, eating me out of house and home.
> Still havnt got round to pairing up the female as work has gone ballistic but should do it soon.
> Hows you and your lot mate ?


Lol good 2 hear, be good when you do pair her up :no1:

I've had 2 clutches off my female 1 was 10 infertile eggs, switched males and now have 7 fertile eggs cooking. She looks like she is gravid again so a third may be on the way. The rest of them are going well.


----------



## Barlow

Dean Cheetham said:


> haha yeh i beat Barlow :lol2:
> 
> They are looking nice and healthy, 3rd is hatching as we speak :2thumb:
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/736271-1st-ackie-monitor-out-egg.html


Big congrats to you dean!

Unfortunately mate you didn't beat me. I've just been away fishing since thursday but my ackies hatched wednesday night/thurs morning.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Big congrats to you dean!
> 
> Unfortunately mate you didn't beat me. I've just been away fishing since thursday but my ackies hatched wednesday night/thurs morning.
> image
> 
> image
> image


 
Haha nice touch Barlow nice touch :lol2:

PM me with how your session went mate dont wanna spam the thread with OT stuff lol


----------



## cold blooded beast

Barlow said:


> Big congrats to you dean!
> 
> Unfortunately mate you didn't beat me. I've just been away fishing since thursday but my ackies hatched wednesday night/thurs morning.
> image
> 
> image
> image


 Well done. . .those pics have brought a MASSIVE smile to my face. . . .congrats. . . .very VERY cute lil things


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Barlow said:


> Big congrats to you dean!
> 
> Unfortunately mate you didn't beat me. I've just been away fishing since thursday but my ackies hatched wednesday night/thurs morning.
> image
> 
> image
> image


 
you git! :lol2:
Congrats as well buddy : victory:
all hatch mate? how many?


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Haha nice touch Barlow nice touch :lol2:
> 
> PM me with how your session went mate dont wanna spam the thread with OT stuff lol





cold blooded beast said:


> Well done. . .those pics have brought a MASSIVE smile to my face. . . .congrats. . . .very VERY cute lil things


 


Dean Cheetham said:


> you git! :lol2:
> Congrats as well buddy : victory:
> all hatch mate? how many?


Haha. Thanks guys. The auffie eggs still look good too.


----------



## Barlow

Dean Cheetham said:


> you git! :lol2:
> Congrats as well buddy : victory:
> all hatch mate? how many?


Yeah mate, 6 out of 6.
I lost one mid incubation due to my own fault.


----------



## Jaymz

Nigel_wales said:


> Lol good 2 hear, be good when you do pair her up :no1:
> 
> I've had 2 clutches off my female 1 was 10 infertile eggs, switched males and now have 7 fertile eggs cooking. She looks like she is gravid again so a third may be on the way. The rest of them are going well.


Awesome news mate, great stuff : victory:: victory:



Barlow said:


> Big congrats to you dean!
> 
> Unfortunately mate you didn't beat me. I've just been away fishing since thursday but my ackies hatched wednesday night/thurs morning.
> image
> 
> image
> image


Seriously cute babies Barlow, congrats :no1::no1:



Dean Cheetham said:


> you git! :lol2:
> Congrats as well buddy : victory:
> all hatch mate? how many?


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Barlow

Jaymz said:


> Awesome news mate, great stuff : victory:: victory:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously cute babies Barlow, congrats :no1::no1:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2::lol2:


Thanks matey.


----------



## MaMExotics

well just got caught up on this tread lots of babys i will be looking for a new lizard in 4 weeks so need to get saving


----------



## snakeskinshoes

Hi Nigel, can I see a picture of this full set up, it looks good. My Ackie comes on Tuesday, also my substrate is more soil than sand, yours looks more sand that soil should I change this?

image


----------



## Nigel_wales

snakeskinshoes said:


> Hi Nigel, can I see a picture of this full set up, it looks good. My Ackie comes on Tuesday, also my substrate is more soil than sand, yours looks more sand that soil should I change this?
> 
> image


Here's a thread on it!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/713520-first-attempt-fake-rock-build.html

I would go with a more soil than sand mix perhaps 70:30 soil to sand. I was testin out the coco-fibre stuff in that pic but have gone back to soil/ sand. It's not an ideal Ackie viv by all means it needs a deeper substrate tbh, ideally 1 foot for Ackies IMO, they love to burrow but there is a nestbox in there which they burrow in all the time which hopefully compensates for this a little.

There's another setup in my signature if you want to look at that.

Cheers

Nigel


----------



## snakeskinshoes

Nigel_wales said:


> Here's a thread on it!
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/713520-first-attempt-fake-rock-build.html
> 
> I would go with a more soil than sand mix perhaps 70:30 soil to sand. I was testin out the coco-fibre stuff in that pic but have gone back to soil/ sand. It's not an ideal Ackie viv by all means it needs a deeper substrate tbh, ideally 1 foot for Ackies IMO, they love to burrow but there is a nestbox in there which they burrow in all the time which hopefully compensates for this a little.
> 
> There's another setup in my signature if you want to look at that.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Nigel


Yea I checked them out after posting, look good, youve inspired me to do one when mine gets a little bigger. Yea I purpose built my viv for my Ackie over 6 months ago with a 10" bottom lip, its been ready since then :lol2: mines about 2 part soil to 1 part sand to 1 part perlite, how do I go about keeping it damp enough to hold a burrow but not to keep the top 'wet'?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

snakeskinshoes said:


> Yea I checked them out after posting, look good, youve inspired me to do one when mine gets a little bigger. Yea I purpose built my viv for my Ackie over 6 months ago with a 10" bottom lip, its been ready since then :lol2: mines about 2 part soil to 1 part sand to 1 part perlite, how do I go about keeping it damp enough to hold a burrow but not to keep the top 'wet'?


Ackies like a little humidity so it doesnt matter if the top is damp.
Im not sure that your substrate will hold burrows due to the crumbly perlite youve added, i would just fill it with 60/40 soil/sand mix, pack it right down with your hands and keep it moist :2thumb:


----------



## snakeskinshoes

Dean Cheetham said:


> Ackies like a little humidity so it doesnt matter if the top is damp.
> Im not sure that your substrate will hold burrows due to the crumbly perlite youve added, i would just fill it with 60/40 soil/sand mix, pack it right down with your hands and keep it moist :2thumb:


:gasp: I arent removing the perlite :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

snakeskinshoes said:


> :gasp: I arent removing the perlite :lol2:


 
well dont be suprised if it doesnt hold burrows :whistling2:
it might hold burrows but it would have to be kept pretty wet.


----------



## snakeskinshoes

Dean Cheetham said:


> well dont be suprised if it doesnt hold burrows :whistling2:
> it might hold burrows but it would have to be kept pretty wet.


I have plenty of tube cork bark in there will this not do the job? Guess Im gonna have to remove it all and change it then


----------



## Barlow

snakeskinshoes said:


> I have plenty of tube cork bark in there will this not do the job? Guess Im gonna have to remove it all and change it then


:gasp::gasp::gasp:
What made you put perlite in it anyway mate? Did you read that somewhere?


----------



## snakeskinshoes

Barlow said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp:
> What made you put perlite in it anyway mate? Did you read that somewhere?


 
yea on a care sheet somewhere, cant remember now though, was months ago when I was setting the viv up


----------



## Dean Cheetham

snakeskinshoes said:


> yea on a care sheet somewhere, cant remember now though, was months ago when I was setting the viv up


Think its because it states "its good at holding humidity" :lol2:


----------



## snakeskinshoes

Dean Cheetham said:


> Think its because it states "its good at holding humidity" :lol2:


Yea thats probs why, bit miffed about that now considering my ackie comes on tuesday, did you not get my PM last week Barlow?


----------



## Barlow

Dean Cheetham said:


> Think its because it states "its good at holding humidity" :lol2:


 F:censor:g caresheets. Never read one and never will! Thats just crazy though. :gasp:


----------



## Barlow

snakeskinshoes said:


> Yea thats probs why, bit miffed about that now considering my ackie comes on tuesday, did you not get my PM last week Barlow?


Hi mate. No I didn't receive one as far as I recall. I just checked through them and I don't have one from you. I may have deleted it by accident though. I get loads a week mate. What was it about?


----------



## snakeskinshoes

It was about ackies u had for sale, I took last monday off work to collect one and on the sunday tje guy let me down, I messaged saying I could collect one of yours the next day


----------



## Nigel_wales

snakeskinshoes said:


> Yea I checked them out after posting, look good, youve inspired me to do one when mine gets a little bigger. Yea I purpose built my viv for my Ackie over 6 months ago with a 10" bottom lip, its been ready since then :lol2: mines about 2 part soil to 1 part sand to 1 part perlite, how do I go about keeping it damp enough to hold a burrow but not to keep the top 'wet'?


Well worth doing mate! They look the business, as others have said Perlite isn't good .



Barlow said:


> F:censor:g caresheets. Never read one and never will! Thats just crazy though. :gasp:


I agree most of them are shit!


----------



## snakeskinshoes

So are there any good care sheets you can point me in the direction of?


----------



## Nigel_wales

snakeskinshoes said:


> So are there any good care sheets you can point me in the direction of?


Yep this thread


----------



## Barlow

snakeskinshoes said:


> So are there any good care sheets you can point me in the direction of?


Just ask anything you need to know on here mate. We'll all help if we can. There's no keeping of secrets on here.: victory:


----------



## NightGecko

Congrats on the Ackies hatching by the way Dean :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

NightGecko said:


> Congrats on the Ackies hatching by the way Dean :2thumb:


 
Thanks Jason, im chuffed to monkeys! the 5th is still lying the with his head out :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Barlow said:


> Just ask anything you need to know on here mate. We'll all help if we can. There's no keeping of secrets on here.: victory:


reminds me of something I heard years ago. . . ."knowledge is worthless. . . if it isn't shared"
. . .I think that's one of the things I like about reading through here. . .people genuinely want others to succeed. . .true passion. . .
. .on to another thing anyone have any insight as to what it means when my V T Orientalis prances about with his tail curled right over his back?(almost scorpion like!)


----------



## snakeskinshoes

Barlow said:


> Just ask anything you need to know on here mate. We'll all help if we can. There's no keeping of secrets on here.: victory:


Lol this sounds nothing like the RFUK I've ever known!! Yea I've read sections of this thread and its good to see no piss taking ect..



cold blooded beast said:


> reminds me of something I heard years ago. . . ."knowledge is worthless. . . if it isn't shared"
> . . .I think that's one of the things I like about reading through here. . .people genuinely want others to succeed. . .true passion. . .
> . .on to another thing anyone have any insight as to what it means when my V T Orientalis prances about with his tail curled right over his back?(almost scorpion like!)


Can you post a pic?


----------



## Barlow

cold blooded beast said:


> reminds me of something I heard years ago. . . ."knowledge is worthless. . . if it isn't shared"
> . . .I think that's one of the things I like about reading through here. . .people genuinely want others to succeed. . .true passion. . .
> . .on to another thing anyone have any insight as to what it means when my V T Orientalis prances about with his tail curled right over his back?(almost scorpion like!)


My ackies do it too. Only the babies and the adult male though. I don't know why.


----------



## cold blooded beast

snakeskinshoes said:


> Can you post a pic?


easier said than done . . he's pretty secretive. . .but if I get the chance,of course.



Barlow said:


> My ackies do it too. Only the babies and the adult male though. I don't know why.


Mines about 9 mths old (CB10 dec) although he was so small when I got him it makes me wonder,plus he's allegedly a male. . .and kept on his own,so no one to show off to. . .but funny when I see him do it. . .so long as he/she's happy/healthy. . .I'm cool


----------



## snakeskinshoes

Can monitors be probed to determine sex?


----------



## Nigel_wales

snakeskinshoes said:


> Can monitors be probed to determine sex?


I'm not aware of anyone doing it so if it's possible it would probaly stress the lizard out big time and as they would probaly squirm a lot there's huge potential for damage to be caused. There's plenty of other ways to sex them when they get to a certain size (species dependant) and I'd just be paitent and wait until then rather than stress them out! I don't like the idea of probing monitors at all...


----------



## snakeskinshoes

Okay so this raises acouple more questions, what's the quickest way to find out the sex? Also I've read if you have a lone female they can lay dud eggs which can start causing probelems and a male should be introduced.. But doesn't adding a male increase stree on a female through constant harrassment. I'm guessing as australlia is temperate that ackies breed year round with no climate change?


----------



## rex636

After a long hard day at work what better to come home too than a tiny ackie head poking out the egg!!!!


----------



## Barlow

rex636 said:


> After a long hard day at work what better to come home too than a tiny ackie head poking out the egg!!!!image


A big congratulations.:2thumb:


----------



## rex636

Cheers bud


----------



## jo-jo-beans

rex636 said:


> After a long hard day at work what better to come home too than a tiny ackie head poking out the egg!!!!image


So many babies!!! :flrt:

Absolutely gorgeous :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Interesting how you have all had clutches hatch so close together. Well done guys!


----------



## rex636

Nigel_wales said:


> Interesting how you have all had clutches hatch so close together. Well done guys!


I know I was thinking the same,I wonder what actually triggers breeding ? Is it to do with pressure changes coming into summer?


----------



## cold blooded beast

rex636 said:


> I know I was thinking the same,I wonder what actually triggers breeding ? Is it to do with pressure changes coming into summer?


Think generally something to do with varying daylight hours,humidity and temp. . . .leads to having horny Lizards. . . .but. . .perhaps the more clued up on here can elaborate. . .or put me straight if I'm WAAAAAAY off: victory:


----------



## CommonBOA

*Ackie Pic's*

Got some pic's of my ackie today, also got some leaves for hs viv.

Hope you like

First off i had to find cause he had decided he didnt want to come out.




























Bath time 



















AWWWWWW










Back in his viv



















SPOT THE ACKIE!!!!!!










Hope you like

Cheers: victory:

Lee


----------



## Chris18

CommonBOA said:


> Got some pic's of my ackie today, also got some leaves for hs viv.
> 
> Hope you like
> 
> First off i had to find cause he had decided he didnt want to come out.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Bath time
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> AWWWWWW
> 
> image
> 
> Back in his viv
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> SPOT THE ACKIE!!!!!!
> 
> image
> 
> Hope you like
> 
> Cheers: victory:
> 
> Lee



Some nice pictures and leaves are always good for a little bit of enrichment :2thumb:

How does your react to baths? Mine will bite me if I put her in water, even if i try take her out of it!
When I did it last time I had to restrain her in a towel while taking her back to the viv as she kept trying to bite :lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

cold blooded beast said:


> Think generally something to do with varying daylight hours,humidity and temp. . . .leads to having horny Lizards. . . .but. . .perhaps the more clued up on here can elaborate. . .or put me straight if I'm WAAAAAAY off: victory:


I agree with you, the longer daylight hours and higher night temps must help trigger it. 



CommonBOA said:


> Got some pic's of my ackie today, also got some leaves for hs viv.
> 
> Hope you like
> 
> First off i had to find cause he had decided he didnt want to come out.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Bath time
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> AWWWWWW
> 
> image
> 
> Back in his viv
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> SPOT THE ACKIE!!!!!!
> 
> image
> 
> Hope you like
> 
> Cheers: victory:
> 
> Lee


Awesome shots mate!


----------



## cold blooded beast

Chris18 said:


> image


Super cute pic:flrt:


----------



## CommonBOA

Chris18 said:


> Some nice pictures and leaves are always good for a little bit of enrichment :2thumb:
> 
> How does your react to baths? Mine will bite me if I put her in water, even if i try take her out of it!
> When I did it last time I had to restrain her in a towel while taking her back to the viv as she kept trying to bite :lol2:
> 
> image


Nice photo: victory:

Yeah i decided to pop out and get some leaves today, he seemed to enjoy having a good dig and hide in them.

This was the first time i had bathed him and he was fine, i don't have a bath so i put him in a rub with the lid on and just left him for 10 mins.

I was a little unsure how he would react but he was fine i just picked him up and dried him off, i guess there all different:2thumb:

Cheers

Lee


----------



## CommonBOA

Nigel_wales said:


> Awesome shots mate!


Cheers:2thumb:

Iphone camera don't do him any justice tho.

Lee


----------



## rex636

jo-jo-beans said:


> So many babies!!! :flrt:
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous :2thumb:


They are stunning Jo Jo and so small


----------



## jo-jo-beans

I LOVE this pic. I've never seen an Ackie smile before :flrt:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

rex636 said:


> They are stunning Jo Jo and so small


Not fair!!! I've still got a few good months to wait before I get mine :2thumb:


----------



## rex636

jo-jo-beans said:


> Not fair!!! I've still got a few good months to wait before I get mine :2thumb:


Have you arranged to get them allready? If not I have some due in a couple of months if your interested?


----------



## jo-jo-beans

rex636 said:


> Have you arranged to get them allready? If not I have some due in a couple of months if your interested?


Thanks Hun, :2thumb:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Got a question.....

In your experiences, what are the chances of 4 baby Ackies from different clutches, getting on with each other, if they are introduced when very young?

Just thinking about the feasibility/pros/cons of this?
Ok, so one from Barlow, Dean, Lee and someone else (just as an example :lol2.

What are your thoughts?

Apart from costing a fortune in couriers :devil:


----------



## leopardgecko36

I have quite an important question Tk ask, if I am looki to breed ackies (as I love seeing baby's hatching, and think it is amazing and there sooooooo cute!!!!!  would it be best to get a pair of adult females 1.5- 2 years old to introduce to my 7 month old male, he's a big boy, 15 inches!! Or to buy a 2 month old trio and grow them on a bit and introduce them in a couple of months?? Cause I know that they need to get used to each other for a while before they are comfortable to mate... :/ 

Any suggestions please!


----------



## rex636

First one out and another 3 coming


----------



## Dean Cheetham

rex636 said:


> First one out and another 3 comingimage


Nice one Rex, great feeling isnt it? :no1:


----------



## rex636

Dean Cheetham said:


> Nice one Rex, great feeling isnt it? :no1:


Don't want to go to work ,would happily sit in front of incubator all day mmmmm day off me thinks


----------



## Dean Cheetham

rex636 said:


> Don't want to go to work ,would happily sit in front of incubator all day mmmmm day off me thinks


:lol2: i felt the same, but then i went to work and when i got home, i had 4 lovely babies buried in the incubation medium waiting for me , had to dig them out :2thumb:


----------



## rex636

Decided to go to work,got the first one in his viv should be at least three more out by the time I get home.
It's gonna be a loooong day


----------



## Dean Cheetham

rex636 said:


> Decided to go to work,got the first one in his viv should be at least three more out by the time I get home.
> It's gonna be a loooong day


It goes quicker then you think :jump:


----------



## rex636

Dean Cheetham said:


> It goes quicker then you think :jump:


Not when your working 1.5 hours away from home and still have to do 9.5 hour shift then gym on way home grrrrrrr


----------



## Dean Cheetham

rex636 said:


> Not when your working 1.5 hours away from home and still have to do 9.5 hour shift then gym on way home grrrrrrr


 
could always skip the gym? :whistling2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Morning guys!

I'm interested in how you all feed your monitors anyone care to share their "schedule" and supplementation techniques. I really want to see if I could improve mine at all. I'm a bit concerned I may be overkilling the Nutrobol and Vit D3 a little.

I feed my Kim's/ Ackies every other day with roaches, locust and Crix which are dusted with pure Calcium on every feed except when I give Nutrobol twice a week. My gravid female is being fed daily at the moment and getting extra Nutrobol (3x a week). They all get a couple of Pinkies every now and then but their diet is mainly insect based.

My baby Kim's are fed daily on small Crix, Roaches and Locusts and are supplemented with pure Calci/ Nutrobol on alternating days. They get chopped up Pinkies once a week. (I would follow this for baby Ackies to).

I also add a Calcium conditioner to the drinking water and a Calcium + Vit D3 conditioner for the babies a couple times a week.

All insects are gut loaded primarily on butternut squash, dandelion leaves and ground up cat biscuits. 

I've always been paranoid with supplementation so my technique could probaly do with some fine tuning, be good to see how others compare to my method.


Nigel


----------



## ocean123

First of all congratulations on all the baby ackies everyone.:2thumb: Picking 2 new male ackies up soon to go with my 3 females. I wanted to know how long would you quarantine them for??


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Morning guys!
> 
> I'm interested in how you all feed your monitors anyone care to share their "schedule" and supplementation techniques. I really want to see if I could improve mine at all. I'm a bit concerned I may be overkilling the Nutrobol and Vit D3 a little.
> 
> I feed my Kim's/ Ackies every other day with roaches, locust and Crix which are dusted with pure Calcium on every feed except when I give Nutrobol twice a week. My gravid female is being fed daily at the moment and getting extra Nutrobol (3x a week). They all get a couple of Pinkies every now and then but their diet is mainly insect based.
> 
> My baby Kim's are fed daily on small Crix, Roaches and Locusts and are supplemented with pure Calci/ Nutrobol on alternating days. They get chopped up Pinkies once a week. (I would follow this for baby Ackies to).
> 
> I also add a Calcium conditioner to the drinking water and a Calcium + Vit D3 conditioner for the babies a couple times a week.
> 
> All insects are gut loaded primarily on butternut squash, dandelion leaves and ground up cat biscuits.
> 
> I've always been paranoid with supplementation so my technique could probaly do with some fine tuning, be good to see how others compare to my method.
> 
> 
> Nigel



I supplement with Nutrobal every feed like it's recommended by the makers : victory:
Otherwise I would go for what you do for your younglings, switch between calcium and nutrobal between each feed. I've never understood the feed calcium for 5 days of the week then at the weekend feed nutrobal. The point of nutrobal and indeed UV lighting is to help the absorption of calicum, if there is no D3 present then it can't be absorbed.


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Morning guys!
> 
> I'm interested in how you all feed your monitors anyone care to share their "schedule" and supplementation techniques. I really want to see if I could improve mine at all. I'm a bit concerned I may be overkilling the Nutrobol and Vit D3 a little.
> 
> I feed my Kim's/ Ackies every other day with roaches, locust and Crix which are dusted with pure Calcium on every feed except when I give Nutrobol twice a week. My gravid female is being fed daily at the moment and getting extra Nutrobol (3x a week). They all get a couple of Pinkies every now and then but their diet is mainly insect based.
> 
> My baby Kim's are fed daily on small Crix, Roaches and Locusts and are supplemented with pure Calci/ Nutrobol on alternating days. They get chopped up Pinkies once a week. (I would follow this for baby Ackies to).
> 
> I also add a Calcium conditioner to the drinking water and a Calcium + Vit D3 conditioner for the babies a couple times a week.
> 
> All insects are gut loaded primarily on butternut squash, dandelion leaves and ground up cat biscuits.
> 
> I've always been paranoid with supplementation so my technique could probaly do with some fine tuning, be good to see how others compare to my method.
> 
> 
> Nigel


Hi Nigel. I feed female ackie every day as I beleive she puts all the energy in to beeding. The male gets fed every other day as he just gets fat otherwise. I remove him while feeding the female. My auffies always have food in their viv. They are still growing and now breeding so I think they need the energy. I think it can depend on how hot your basking temps are too. If they are too cool then they cannot utilise a lot of food effectively. "heat 'em and feed 'em"! Both pairs get a fill of mice and snipped up chick once fortnightly, the female ackie once a week if she has just layed or after copulation. All foods are dusted daily with calcium and once a week with nutrobal. 

The babies always have crix and locusts in with them, with mealworms and chopped pinkies once a week. All foods dusted with calcium daily, with nutrobal twice a week.


----------



## snakeskinshoes

Noone feeds thier Monitors egg then? Is this just an urban myth :lol2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

snakeskinshoes said:


> Noone feeds thier Monitors egg then? Is this just an urban myth :lol2:


My teggie gets scrambled egg every week or so - he loves it.

Pretty sure Steve and Justin give their monies scrambled egg too.


----------



## Chris18

jo-jo-beans said:


> My teggie gets scrambled egg every week or so - he loves it.
> 
> Pretty sure Steve and Justin give their monies scrambled egg too.


Me too every now and then
I wish I knew someone who had female beardies who laid and didn't want to incubate the eggs so I could buy them and feed them to my ackie as they probably eat lizard eggs in the wild


----------



## snakeskinshoes

Chris18 said:


> Me too every now and then
> I wish I knew someone who had female beardies who laid and didn't want to incubate the eggs so I could buy them and feed them to my ackie as they probably eat lizard eggs in the wild


Good idea this, I'll put this into practice when my ackie FINALLY arrives:bash:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Hi Nigel. I feed female ackie every day as I beleive she puts all the energy in to beeding. The male gets fed every other day as he just gets fat otherwise. I remove him while feeding the female. My auffies always have food in their viv. They are still growing and now breeding so I think they need the energy. I think it can depend on how hot your basking temps are too. If they are too cool then they cannot utilise a lot of food effectively. "heat 'em and feed 'em"! Both pairs get a fill of mice and snipped up chick once fortnightly, the female ackie once a week if she has just layed or after copulation. All foods are dusted daily with calcium and once a week with nutrobal.
> 
> The babies always have crix and locusts in with them, with mealworms and chopped pinkies once a week. All foods dusted with calcium daily, with nutrobal twice a week.


Hmm similar to me with supplementation, thanks mate I think I'll lay off the nutrobol a little though.



snakeskinshoes said:


> Noone feeds thier Monitors egg then? Is this just an urban myth :lol2:


There's a few people who feed scrambled egg - Paul P and Dean Cheetham are names that pop into my head. I have in the past but now just stick to insects and whole prey items like Pinkies etc....


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Chris18 said:


> Me too every now and then
> I wish I knew someone who had female beardies who laid and didn't want to incubate the eggs so I could buy them and feed them to my ackie as they probably eat lizard eggs in the wild


When mine starts laying them I'll send a few your way :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Just got home and bunged aload of small hoppers and 3rd size crix in with the babies ackies and......WOW!
Never seen such a bunch of savages! they were like a pack of wolves! :2thumb:
All i can say is... what an experience to watch 8, 2 day old ackies hunt and chase down food! it was fricking awesome! :no1:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Dean Cheetham said:


> Just got home and bunged aload of small hoppers and 3rd size crix in with the babies ackies and......WOW!
> Never seen such a bunch of savages! they were like a pack of wolves! :2thumb:
> All i can say is... what an experience to watch 8, 2 day old ackies hunt and chase down food! it was fricking awesome! :no1:


Treat us with a video next time? Pwettyy pwease


----------



## Dean Cheetham

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Treat us with a video next time? Pwettyy pwease


 
Sure thing buddy :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Another question, I'm interested in seeing the different methods people use for incubation as you have all been successful. Everyone who has hatched dwarfs recently can you explain your incubation techniques? I.E substrate, water, temps and so on.

I think it would also be helpful for people who read back on the thread!


----------



## rex636

Sorry to bore you all but here goes.








4 left 2 have there heads out :0)


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Another question, I'm interested in seeing the different methods people use for incubation as you have all been successful. Everyone who has hatched dwarfs recently can you explain your incubation techniques? I.E substrate, water, temps and so on.
> 
> I think it would also be helpful for people who read back on the thread!


Have you looked into the SIM incubation method?
SIM stands for Suspension Incubation Method and its has a pretty good reputation for hatching eggs out.
The tubs are a little expensive, i'm sure it wouldn't be hard to recreate it with a little DIY


----------



## iangreentree

Nigel_wales said:


> Another question, I'm interested in seeing the different methods people use for incubation as you have all been successful. Everyone who has hatched dwarfs recently can you explain your incubation techniques? I.E substrate, water, temps and so on.
> 
> I think it would also be helpful for people who read back on the thread!


Snap I wad going to pm a few members and ask so asking it on the open thread is even better ;-)


----------



## rex636

Nigel_wales said:


> Another question, I'm interested in seeing the different methods people use for incubation as you have all been successful. Everyone who has hatched dwarfs recently can you explain your incubation techniques? I.E substrate, water, temps and so on.
> 
> I think it would also be helpful for people who read back on the thread!


http://tapatalk.com/mu/5e01da72-b6e8-5c47.jpg[/IMG
I incubate mine at 87, i use a sim incubation tub with pearlite mixed at 50-50 with water and air the tub once a week for 2mins.
I have since made my own tubs copying the sim idea and seem to be working fine.


----------



## Chris18

Chris18 said:


> Have you looked into the SIM incubation method?
> SIM stands for Suspension Incubation Method and its has a pretty good reputation for hatching eggs out.
> The tubs are a little expensive, i'm sure it wouldn't be hard to recreate it with a little DIY





rex636 said:


> And there's the proof :notworthy:
> Got any pictures of how you copied it?


----------



## Nigel_wales

Nigel_wales said:


> Another question, I'm interested in seeing the different methods people use for incubation as you have all been successful. Everyone who has hatched dwarfs recently can you explain your incubation techniques? I.E substrate, water, temps and so on.
> 
> I think it would also be helpful for people who read back on the thread!


Anyone? I'm using Monitor Mad's method for my Glauerti eggs. 1:1 Perlite to Water by weight. Incubation temps of 84.5F. They are 28 days tomorrow.



Chris18 said:


> Have you looked into the SIM incubation method?
> SIM stands for Suspension Incubation Method and its has a pretty good reputation for hatching eggs out.
> The tubs are a little expensive, i'm sure it wouldn't be hard to recreate it with a little DIY


I haven't looked into it properly but I know what they are and how it works sort of. You've given me something to read up on now .



iangreentree said:


> Snap I wad going to pm a few members and ask so asking it on the open thread is even better ;-)


Hopefully some other members will comment.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

It's official!!! I frickin hate polystyrene!! :devil:

Just started on my little trial background for my beardie, before I tackle the Ackie one. And I hate the stuff.

Haven't even done any major work on it, just cut it to size and cut out the vents. Aso managed to put the background poster on it, and as I was varnishing it, I kinda tipped the tin - not my night!!! :bash::bash::bash:

LITTLE WHITE BITS EVERYWHERE!!!!!! Gggggrrrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## Nigel_wales

jo-jo-beans said:


> It's official!!! I frickin hate polystyrene!! :devil:
> 
> Just started on my little trial background for my beardie, before I tackle the Ackie one. And I hate the stuff.
> 
> Haven't even done any major work on it, just cut it to size and cut out the vents. Aso managed to put the background poster on it, and as I was varnishing it, I kinda tipped the tin - not my night!!! :bash::bash::bash:
> 
> LITTLE WHITE BITS EVERYWHERE!!!!!! Gggggrrrrrrr!!!!!


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: oh did I forget to say :lol2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Nigel_wales said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: oh did I forget to say :lol2:


Aye!!!! Cheers for the support!! :bash: Luv you too!!!!! :devil::devil::devil:







:lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

jo-jo-beans said:


> Aye!!!! Cheers for the support!! :bash: Luv you too!!!!! :devil::devil::devil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:


:welcome::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Nigel_wales said:


> :welcome::Na_Na_Na_Na:


Just because you've got some mighty fancy vivs!!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Nigel_wales

jo-jo-beans said:


> Just because you've got some mighty fancy vivs!!! :mf_dribble:


I wouldn't go that far :whistling2: they're ok, everytime I do one I think of better ways to do it everytime. There's a big difference on how I did the Ackie viv compared to the newest one. I think the newer method works better, just cutting out rock shapes than using big sheets of polystyrene stuck to the interior walls. It also means you can cut the rock shapes outside and stick them in so no white balls everywhere!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Why am i not going Donny? i have had loads of people ask for my ackies but they all want to go to Donny :devil:


----------



## rex636

Morning folks, all hatched but one little guy still had his yolk sack attached,I have left him in the incubator is this correct?
Cheers Ben


----------



## rex636

Dean Cheetham said:


> Why am i not going Donny? i have had loads of people ask for my ackies but they all want to go to Donny :devil:


Morning Dean,can you not make donny? I think a few of us are making the treck AGAIN!! it's crazy the amount of miles we put in for our reps only two weeks ago we travelled to Essex over night and hit a few pet shops on the way back up road . 28 hours in total!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

rex636 said:


> Morning Dean,can you not make donny? I think a few of us are making the treck AGAIN!! it's crazy the amount of miles we put in for our reps only two weeks ago we travelled to Essex over night and hit a few pet shops on the way back up road . 28 hours in total!


I dont think i will be able too!
I still in the process of passing my test!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

rex636 said:


> Morning folks, all hatched but one little guy still had his yolk sack attached,I have left him in the incubator is this correct?
> Cheers Ben


 
yup thats correct :2thumb: congrats buddy!


----------



## iangreentree

rex636 said:


> Morning folks, all hatched but one little guy still had his yolk sack attached,I have left him in the incubator is this correct?
> Cheers Ben


Nice one mate bet your over the moon  
How many in total ?


----------



## rex636

iangreentree said:


> Nice one mate bet your over the moon
> How many in total ?


I am that and thnx to the guys on this forum everything went spot on
There's 10 in total and I want to keep the lot


----------



## Nigel_wales

Glauerti eggs have been incubating 28 days today. All are still looking good when I aired them!


----------



## rex636

Nigel_wales said:


> Glauerti eggs have been incubating 28 days today. All are still looking good when I aired them!


Fingers crossed then Nigel .
Have you candled them yet?how many are incubating?


----------



## Nigel_wales

rex636 said:


> Fingers crossed then Nigel .
> Have you candled them yet?how many are incubating?


Thanks! I'm not going to touch them :lol2: if it's to be then they'll hatch. I'm incubating 7 mate.


----------



## rex636

Nigel_wales said:


> Thanks! I'm not going to touch them :lol2: if it's to be then they'll hatch. I'm incubating 7 mate.


I admire your patients lol
Can candling damage eggs?


----------



## Nigel_wales

rex636 said:


> I admire your patients lol
> Can candling damage eggs?


I don't know, doubt it as a lot of people do it but I'm not risking it :lol2:. I might do it a bit later into incubation if I get the balls.


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Another question, I'm interested in seeing the different methods people use for incubation as you have all been successful. Everyone who has hatched dwarfs recently can you explain your incubation techniques? I.E substrate, water, temps and so on.
> 
> I think it would also be helpful for people who read back on the thread!


I use the same technique as you Nigel. I use the biggest egg boxes I can find as the bigger mass means more stable temps less prone to flutuation. I bought a SIMS egg box at the last donny and I'll be incubating half of my next ackie clutch in that and the other half normally to compare. The SIMS containers are really impressive, it's just a shame they don't come bigger yet.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> I use the same technique as you Nigel. I use the biggest egg boxes I can find as the bigger mass means more stable temps less prone to flutuation. I bought a SIMS egg box at the last donny and I'll be incubating half of my next ackie clutch in that and the other half normally to compare. The SIMS containers are really impressive, it's just a shame they don't come bigger yet.


Cool, looking forward to seeing your results with the SIMS containers.



Couldn't see the female Kim when I got in but could hear scratching and the hole cut out in the lid of the nestbox I could see bits of sand/soil flying through the air :lol2:. Guess the female may be nesting, this time I won't be lifting the fkin lid!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Barlow said:


> I use the same technique as you Nigel. I use the biggest egg boxes I can find as the bigger mass means more stable temps less prone to flutuation. I bought a SIMS egg box at the last donny and I'll be incubating half of my next ackie clutch in that and the other half normally to compare. The SIMS containers are really impressive, it's just a shame they don't come bigger yet.


I want sims too! but they dont fit in my baitor  dont want to dismantle mine, its awesome, holds temps amazingly well! :devil:



Nigel_wales said:


> Cool, looking forward to seeing your results with the SIMS containers.
> 
> Good luck bud, fingers crossed :2thumb:
> 
> 
> Couldn't see the female Kim when I got in but could hear scratching and the hole cut out in the lid of the nestbox I could see bits of sand/soil flying through the air :lol2:. Guess the female may be nesting, this time I won't be lifting the fkin lid!!! :2thumb:


Good luck bud, fingers crossed :2thumb:


----------



## snakeskinshoes

Do ackies breed afew times a year or just the once? Would 1 male mate a group of females?


----------



## iangreentree

Nigel_wales said:


> Cool, looking forward to seeing your results with the SIMS containers.
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't see the female Kim when I got in but could hear scratching and the hole cut out in the lid of the nestbox I could see bits of sand/soil flying through the air :lol2:. Guess the female may be nesting, this time I won't be lifting the fkin lid!!! :2thumb:


Hey Nigel u be flooding the Market with all these kims u be hatching ,so the price will drop real quick so If I give u two tenners and I'll take a trio before they really drop in price and u start giving them away LOL
 
I bet u can't wait to see your own babies running around how cool will that be mate


----------



## Nigel_wales

snakeskinshoes said:


> Do ackies breed afew times a year or just the once? Would 1 male mate a group of females?


Ackies can and will breed 12 months of the year in ideal conditions with the right animals. 



iangreentree said:


> Hey Nigel u be flooding the Market with all these kims u be hatching ,so the price will drop real quick so If I give u two tenners and I'll take a trio before they really drop in price and u start giving them away LOL
> 
> I bet u can't wait to see your own babies running around how cool will that be mate


 
:lol2: Don't jinx it now gotta hatch them first :gasp:. It would be awesome to hatch some out though but we'll see.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Babies are still growing at a rapid rate:

From these little guys!











To these eating machines:






















Getting some mass on them now.


----------



## ocean123

Looking good Nigel :2thumb:
Really want one of these:flrt:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Nigel_wales said:


> Babies are still growing at a rapid rate:
> 
> From these little guys!
> 
> image
> 
> 
> To these eating machines:
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> Getting some mass on them now.


Those are so so cool  Very beautiful species! If only I had £1000 odd to spare :mf_dribble: .. and enough space, I would have taken these over the ackies, 1 month today mate and I get them, Any chance when I get them off you i could come pick them up from your place and have a nosey at the kims :whistling2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

ocean123 said:


> Looking good Nigel :2thumb:
> Really want one of these:flrt:


Cheers mate!




SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Those are so so cool  Very beautiful species! If only I had £1000 odd to spare :mf_dribble: .. and enough space, I would have taken these over the ackies, 1 month today mate and I get them, Any chance when I get them off you i could come pick them up from your place and have a nosey at the kims :whistling2:


Yep they are cool. I bet you can't wait and your more than welcome mate...


----------



## Racheykins90

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Those are so so cool  Very beautiful species! If only I had £1000 odd to spare :mf_dribble: .. and enough space, I would have taken these over the ackies, 1 month today mate and I get them, Any chance when I get them off you i could come pick them up from your place and have a nosey at the kims :whistling2:


What about me seeing as I'm chauffeur!:whistling2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Racheykins90 said:


> What about me seeing as I'm chauffeur!:whistling2:


lol and you too  cant fault the OH, shes the one with the car and drives me everywhere.

Cheers Nigel, top bloke :notworthy:


----------



## Chris18

Kims looking good mate, sure you don't want to give me one for my birthday :whistling2:?

Good luck with the eggs, all is sounding good for you *touch wood*
You deserve it with all the effort and research you've put in :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> lol and you too  cant fault the OH, shes the one with the car and drives me everywhere.
> 
> Cheers Nigel, top bloke :notworthy:


No worries : victory:



Chris18 said:


> Kims looking good mate, sure you don't want to give me one for my birthday :whistling2:?
> 
> Good luck with the eggs, all is sounding good for you *touch wood*
> You deserve it with all the effort and research you've put in :2thumb:


Cheers Chris, I'll have to think about that one :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Can't wait to move them into their adult enclosure at around 16 inches. At this rate it shouldn't be to long :O.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Sorry Chris Happy Birthday mate didnt realise haha


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Nigel_wales said:


> Babies are still growing at a rapid rate:
> 
> From these little guys!
> 
> image
> To these eating machines:
> image
> image
> 
> Getting some mass on them now.


They really are packing it on!! Looking good :2thumb:

How much roughly are you feeding them?


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> No worries : victory:
> 
> Cheers Chris, I'll have to think about that one :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Can't wait to move them into their adult enclosure at around 16 inches. At this rate it shouldn't be to long :O.


It'll fly by i'm sure



Nigel_wales said:


> Sorry Chris Happy Birthday mate didnt realise haha


Thank you mate, the hatching komodos on that other thread is all i could of asked for :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> It'll fly by i'm sure
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you mate, the hatching komodos on that other thread is all i could of asked for :2thumb:


I've been watching them the last couple of days... they've been piped for a while now got this picture yesterday afternoon. It's awesome.


----------



## Nigel_wales

jo-jo-beans said:


> They really are packing it on!! Looking good :2thumb:
> 
> How much roughly are you feeding them?


 
I don't know really a mixture of medium locust, standard crix and medium roaches every morning. Most of it is cleared by the time I get home with a couple of survivours left. I'd say roughly 30-40 mixed bugs per day I throw in. Once the survivours start getting established I don't put anything in so they clear it up which normally every few days.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Happy Birthday Sweets!!!

Any exciting birthday plans?
:2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

jo-jo-beans said:


> Happy Birthday Sweets!!!
> 
> Any exciting birthday plans?
> :2thumb:


Thank you, will probably just go out for a meal later or something with family as I had an early birthday weekend last weekend, went to thorpe park and Kempton Reptile Expo :2thumb:
I ordered a new Ring flash for my camera with the birthday money I got so will have some nice macro shots of the Ackie when it arrives :2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> Thank you, will probably just go out for a meal later or something with family as I had an early birthday weekend last weekend, went to thorpe park and Kempton Reptile Expo :2thumb:
> I ordered a new Ring flash for my camera with the birthday money I got so will have some nice macro shots of the Ackie when it arrives :2thumb:


Happy birthday Chris mate.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Chris18 said:


> thorpe park :2thumb:
> 
> 
> I ordered a new Ring flash for my camera with the birthday money I got so will have some nice macro shots of the Ackie when it arrives :2thumb:


Thorpe park. . . did that for part of my Mrs b'day HUUUUUGE fun
. . .and the flash means we'll all get spoilt on here with more seriously good photography. . . .Have a great day. . and enjoy the meal dude


----------



## Chris18

Barlow said:


> Happy birthday Chris mate.


Thanks !



cold blooded beast said:


> Thorpe park. . . did that for part of my Mrs b'day HUUUUUGE fun
> . . .and the flash means we'll all get spoilt on here with more seriously good photography. . . .Have a great day. . and enjoy the meal dude


I've done thorpe park a few times now, the rides are getting a little boring but still had fun! got to go on the saw ride for the first time anyways!

Yep, i'll spoil you with photos as always :whistling2:
Need to get some more, i've neglected her for too long!
and thanks :2thumb:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

HAPPY BIRTHDAY :no1: haha, have a good one mate...


----------



## iangreentree

Chris18 said:


> Thank you, will probably just go out for a meal later or something with family as I had an early birthday weekend last weekend, went to thorpe park and Kempton Reptile Expo :2thumb:
> I ordered a new Ring flash for my camera with the birthday money I got so will have some nice macro shots of the Ackie when it arrives :2thumb:


Hey Chris you could always stay in for that meal roaches and crickets lol
Did u manage to get an ackie male?? 
Where did u get him from ?


----------



## Chris18

iangreentree said:


> Hey Chris you could always stay in for that meal roaches and crickets lol
> Did u manage to get an ackie male??
> Where did u get him from ?


Crickets don't enter my house :whip:
I'd rather eat the Crested Geckos food than the roaches :whistling2:

No male yet, but I've found one, just got to get the money together : victory:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Quick. . . .:lol2:. . .while he's not looking!!!! does anyone have any message for Jase (nightgecko)as I'm gonna take a trip over to Wrigglies tomorrow. . . .I don't wanna get thrown outta the shop. . .so keep it clean:2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Anyone know where i can get a roll of coco fibre for my GTM viv? :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Some shots of my hour or so in Wrigglies Dunstable are posted over on M&T thread. . . .AWESOME shop. . .

Millie and myself stalking Freckles!!!:blush:










AHHHHH. . .there you are. . .cheeky lil sod









. . .not quite the scale of the other stuff handled this afternoon. . .but I do love the way he makes me laugh at has shananigans.


----------



## snakeskinshoes

MY 4 WEEK OLD ACKIE ARRIVES IN AN HOUR!!!!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

snakeskinshoes said:


> MY 4 WEEK OLD ACKIE ARRIVES IN AN HOUR!!!!! :mf_dribble:


YOU LUCKY GIT!! Ive been waiting 2 months to get ready for mine... and a month still to go.. haha


Also guys.. how do Ackies fare on red turk roaches... Found a guy basically giving his colony away, £25 for 1000 roaches :2thumb: .. he was selling dubias this cheap but hes run out.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

I went ahead and bought them, thought it was too good of a bargain to miss. I can use the turks while i grow my dubias (which I am yet to purchase.... Plus im having wicked success with crickets if anyone wants any advice on those? Very very easy, my colony has doubled in size in 14 days :2thumb:


----------



## snakeskinshoes

My ackie is here!!! Its the cutes little thing, no longer than 8cm, took afew pics on then let him go to bed, ill get em up tomorrow.. Its drinks time now as I also passed my officers exam for the royal navy today : victory:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

snakeskinshoes said:


> My ackie is here!!! Its the cutes little thing, no longer than 8cm, took afew pics on then let him go to bed, ill get em up tomorrow.. Its drinks time now as I also passed my officers exam for the royal navy today : victory:


wow, bet your properly chuffed with that :2thumb: ... Congrats on passing your exam too, 

Who's going to look after your reps if you get posted somewhere?


----------



## Paul P

Well you can't get a more natural breakfast than this, freshly laid Beardie eggs. One of my girls laid 16 eggs this morning, rather than incubate I decided to feed them off to the monitors, ive a couple incubating from another clutch and really dont see the point in hatching any more.

As usual they went down a treat and havnt met a monitor yet that isnt partial to a lizard egg.

The clutch









an ackie









The Beccarii

















Hit and run this one, didnt have time to snap him taking the egg









Gilleni

























Kingorum

















Storri


----------



## Dean Cheetham

aweome pic's Paul, and still got your fantastic collection :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
See youve added the black trees and beardies to your collection : victory:


----------



## Paul P

Dean Cheetham said:


> aweome pic's Paul, and still got your fantastic collection :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> See youve added the black trees and beardies to your collection : victory:



Hi Dean

Only have the one Beccarii at the moment, hes in a temp setup at the minute as he had alot of health issues that Ive had to address, hes coming along nicely now however and im looking forward to getting a couple more in September. The Beardies are just pets, nothing more, I quite like them though, different to what i thought they would be like.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Paul P said:


> Well you can't get a more natural breakfast than this, freshly laid Beardie eggs. One of my girls laid 16 eggs this morning, rather than incubate I decided to feed them off to the monitors, ive a couple incubating from another clutch and really dont see the point in hatching any more.
> 
> As usual they went down a treat and havnt met a monitor yet that isnt partial to a lizard egg.
> 
> The clutch
> image
> 
> an ackie
> image
> 
> The Beccarii
> image
> image
> 
> Hit and run this one, didnt have time to snap him taking the egg
> image
> 
> Gilleni
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Kingorum
> image
> image
> 
> Storri
> image
> image





Dean Cheetham said:


> aweome pic's Paul, and still got your fantastic collection :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


Dean just said it. . .just wish I could get permission from a certain someone. . .to extend my collection. . . .:flrtPPPPPPPPPPPPpppplease Gina


----------



## MP reptiles

Stunning monitors!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Paul P said:


> Hi Dean
> 
> Only have the one Beccarii at the moment, hes in a temp setup at the minute as he had alot of health issues that Ive had to address, hes coming along nicely now however and im looking forward to getting a couple more in September. The Beardies are just pets, nothing more, I quite like them though, different to what i thought they would be like.


 
Ah just the one beccarii, you trying to get some at Donny?
That would be a pretty cool project for you to take on : victory:
You have been successful with most other project's, so im sure you will have no problem's with the beccarii! :notworthy:
Beardies are pleasant to keep as pets, i agree! but just not point in trying to breed them unless your into the really high end morph's!
I should have tried to organise a female GTM from donny, but the time just isnt right  got quite a bit to sort out before i can make the viv for them :devil:.
Might invest the money from the ackies babies into the viv build! but got a few bulb's etc to replace as well.


----------



## Paul P

Dean Cheetham said:


> Ah just the one beccarii, you trying to get some at Donny?
> That would be a pretty cool project for you to take on : victory:
> You have been successful with most other project's, so im sure you will have no problem's with the beccarii! :notworthy:
> Beardies are pleasant to keep as pets, i agree! but just not point in trying to breed them unless your into the really high end morph's!
> I should have tried to organise a female GTM from donny, but the time just isnt right  got quite a bit to sort out before i can make the viv for them :devil:.
> Might invest the money from the ackies babies into the viv build! but got a few bulb's etc to replace as well.


Im picking up Monitor Mads pair of beccarii at Donny and dropping off a couple of earless for Chris18, who's a regular on this thread.

GTM are quite often advertised for the Hamm shows so you shouldnt have to much of a problem finding a female :whistling2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Paul P said:


> Im picking up Monitor Mads pair of beccarii at Donny and dropping off a couple of earless for Chris18, who's a regular on this thread.
> 
> GTM are quite often advertised for the Hamm shows so you shouldnt have to much of a problem finding a female :whistling2:


I looked into Hamm, its £90 for coach, there and back.
Get picked up from maidstone :2thumb:
Martin router is taking a few GTM i think.
All depends if i can get a viv sorted :lol2:


----------



## Paul P

Dean Cheetham said:


> Ah just the one beccarii, you trying to get some at Donny?
> That would be a pretty cool project for you to take on : victory:
> You have been successful with most other project's, so im sure you will have no problem's with the beccarii! :notworthy:
> Beardies are pleasant to keep as pets, i agree! but just not point in trying to breed them unless your into the really high end morph's!
> I should have tried to organise a female GTM from donny, but the time just isnt right  got quite a bit to sort out before i can make the viv for them :devil:.
> Might invest the money from the ackies babies into the viv build! but got a few bulb's etc to replace as well.




Heres what Im knocking up for my newbies, should be finished in a week or so. Had a tripple wardrobe still boxed since 2002 :gasp: so thought I would utilise that, a few modifications and its starting to look ok.
To save viv space im going with an external nest box, i think itll work though as they tend to lay in tree holes.


----------



## Barlow

Paul P said:


> Heres what Im knocking up for my newbies, should be finished in a week or so. Had a tripple wardrobe still boxed since 2002 :gasp: so thought I would utilise that, a few modifications and its starting to look ok.
> To save viv space im going with an external nest box, i think itll work though as they tend to lay in tree holes.
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> [/COLOR]


 
Looks great mate. I love the external nestbox. That would make looking for eggs a doddle without disturbing the monitors. Great Idea!:2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Paul P said:


> Heres what Im knocking up for my newbies, should be finished in a week or so. Had a tripple wardrobe still boxed since 2002 :gasp: so thought I would utilise that, a few modifications and its starting to look ok.
> To save viv space im going with an external nest box, i think itll work though as they tend to lay in tree holes.
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> [/COLOR]


 
Looking really good Paul, look forward to seeing it finished :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Paul P said:


> Well you can't get a more natural breakfast than this, freshly laid Beardie eggs. One of my girls laid 16 eggs this morning, rather than incubate I decided to feed them off to the monitors, ive a couple incubating from another clutch and really dont see the point in hatching any more.
> 
> As usual they went down a treat and havnt met a monitor yet that isnt partial to a lizard egg.
> 
> The clutch
> image
> 
> an ackie
> image
> 
> The Beccarii
> image
> image
> 
> Hit and run this one, didnt have time to snap him taking the egg
> image
> 
> Gilleni
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Kingorum
> image
> image
> 
> Storri
> image
> image





Paul P said:


> Heres what Im knocking up for my newbies, should be finished in a week or so. Had a tripple wardrobe still boxed since 2002 :gasp: so thought I would utilise that, a few modifications and its starting to look ok.
> To save viv space im going with an external nest box, i think itll work though as they tend to lay in tree holes.
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> [/COLOR]


Awesome shots mate! Loving that Beccari viv, good luck with those :notworthy:


----------



## snakeskinshoes

Heres my little baby, only 3 weeks old, Ive waited 8 months for it and sooo chuffed :flrt:






















































Hope you enjoy!!


----------



## Chris18

snakeskinshoes said:


> Heres my little baby, only 3 weeks old, Ive waited 8 months for it and sooo chuffed :flrt:
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Hope you enjoy!!


Very nice, some lovely yellow colouring, hopefully it doesn't fade with age!

And just for fun I guess it'll turn out female


----------



## Barlow

snakeskinshoes said:


> Heres my little baby, only 3 weeks old, Ive waited 8 months for it and sooo chuffed :flrt:
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Hope you enjoy!!


Lovely ackie mate.: victory:


----------



## snakeskinshoes

I was really suprised when I got him out this morning, after he arrived last night I put him straight into his viv and left him alone I was expecting a little chase to get him out but he didnt move a muscle when I picked him up and didnt try running away or even bite, very placid and I love the way they grip with thier tails I never knew that about them!!


----------



## snakeskinshoes

Chris18 said:


> Very nice, some lovely yellow colouring, hopefully it doesn't fade with age!
> 
> And just for fun I guess it'll turn out female


Its names Charlie just incase lol, I hope its male for some reason


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

8 months :gasp: and I think my wait is bad!

Wicked ackie mate, they look so big in the pictures, until you see them in comparison to a hand :lol2:


----------



## Chris18

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> 8 months :gasp: and I think my wait is bad!
> 
> Wicked ackie mate, they look so big in the pictures, until you see them in comparison to a hand :lol2:


Forgot to reply to your text :bash:
I have a few of those egg holder things but not sure how much I'd want for them, Lucky for you I have exactly 10 :whistling2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Chris18 said:


> Forgot to reply to your text :bash:
> I have a few of those egg holder things but not sure how much I'd want for them, Lucky for you I have exactly 10 :whistling2:


£5 for the 10? Ive ordered some of these.. 

60 x egg trays hen duck eggs tray fibre cheapest dubia | eBay

But economy delivery from Aberdeen will take longer than 1st class posted for my roaches, and I want to put them straight into a setup so as I dont lose any : victory:


----------



## Chris18

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> £5 for the 10? Ive ordered some of these..
> 
> 60 x egg trays hen duck eggs tray fibre cheapest dubia | eBay
> 
> But economy delivery from Aberdeen will take longer than 1st class posted for my roaches, and I want to put them straight into a setup so as I dont lose any : victory:


Yeh £5 would be fine 
Will see you tomorrow then, any ideas on times?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

snakeskinshoes said:


> Its names Charlie just incase lol, I hope its male for some reason


If its female you'll have to get a male down the line, im sure chris doesnt mind me saying he is having some issues with that one right now, hes having to get a male so as his female doesn't become ill. something to do with the females holding unfertilized eggs and being poisoned by them. So take that into account for the future.. : victory:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Chris18 said:


> Yeh £5 would be fine
> Will see you tomorrow then, any ideas on times?


most likely late evening, we're having a BBQ at my parents house for Rachels birthday so whenever we leave there, could be as late as 9. Dont have any late night plans?


----------



## Chris18

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> most likely late evening, we're having a BBQ at my parents house for Rachels birthday so whenever we leave there, could be as late as 9. Dont have any late night plans?


Na that's fine mate, i'll be in just needed to know a rough time incase I stay out tonight : victory:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

:no1: Wicked mate. Thanks again for picking up that cork bark for me :no1:


----------



## rex636

Quick pic of my favourite little one.
He's out all the time and just doesn't care what you do, the rest of them are still quite shy.
There getting there first feed of pinkies tomorrow hope they like.


----------



## rex636

And couple of the big man 








Sorry about quality of pics


----------



## NightGecko

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmC6fL_rxOo

: victory:


----------



## cold blooded beast

NightGecko said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmC6fL_rxOo
> 
> : victory:


CRAZY lil dudes. . . .BIG fun in a compact monitor. . .niiiiiice:no1:


----------



## rex636

Barlow said:


> Realyl nice male that is. Looks quite similar to mine.


Yeh the pics don't do him justice his colours are immense, any chance of a pic of your male?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

rex636 said:


> And couple of the big man imageimage
> Sorry about quality of pics


Looks amazing, looks like a big boy, how big is he? .. who on here has the biggest ackie?


----------



## rex636

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Looks amazing, looks like a big boy, how big is he? .. who on here has the biggest ackie?


Last time I measured him he was 23 inches, he's maybe a tad bigger now though . 
I'll have a check later


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

WHATS GOING ON WITH THIS FORUM!! :lol2:

Its all skewif


----------



## Barlow

rex636 said:


> Yeh the pics don't do him justice his colours are immense, any chance of a pic of your male?


Yeah photos never do mine justice either. Here you go.


----------



## Barlow

I have no idea whats going on with my posts. They are all appearing jumbled up in the wrong order. Is it just my computer?


----------



## Barlow

rex636 said:


> And couple of the big man imageimage
> Sorry about quality of pics


 
Realyl nice male that is. Looks quite similar to mine.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

I heard the homepage was hacked last night, but dont know why that would affect the rest of the site... sad f:censor:ks lol.


----------



## rex636

Barlow said:


> Yeah photos never do mine justice either. Here you go.
> 
> image


They are very similar where did you get him from?


----------



## Barlow

rex636 said:


> They are very similar where did you get him from?


I bought the pair as adults earlier this year so I'm not sure of his origins.


----------



## snakeskinshoes

Hi all, day 3 and charlie still isn't interested in breakfast, could it still be settling in or should I try something other than crickets?
Matt


----------



## benjaybo

hi mate what spieces is he, i would probs try abit of scrambled egg made with water but if ya have only had a few days could take upta a week or so to settle best thing is to leave him another day or so without going in then try some eggy hope this helps chep


----------



## snakeskinshoes

benjaybo said:


> hi mate what spieces is he, i would probs try abit of scrambled egg made with water but if ya have only had a few days could take upta a week or so to settle best thing is to leave him another day or so without going in then try some eggy hope this helps chep


Its a yellow ackie and only 3 weeks old. I've had him/her out once and it was very placid, aside from that iv only been in to change water or put crix in, its interested and inquizitive about them but just seems to run away from em. 
ill keep u all informed


----------



## benjaybo

snakeskinshoes said:


> Its a yellow ackie and only 3 weeks old. I've had him/her out once and it was very placid, aside from that iv only been in to change water or put crix in, its interested and inquizitive about them but just seems to run away from em.
> ill keep u all informed


hmmmm sounds like ya have an awesome lil fella, i have a storrs monitor, you could maybe try using a pair of long tongs and even could take a crickets back legs off incase its scared of the legs moving lots or summut :lol2:
may work. if not in a few days he will eat ackies just eat, eat and eat :lol2: also you could try putting in a lil box with a lil hole for him to get in and out with a few crickets in so its easy to catch them just some ideas i like trying loads of stuff to see what works best on each of my animals so if they stop eating can just try to best methods lol
take it easy mate
cant wait to hear how the lil one gets on
: victory:


----------



## snakeskinshoes

benjaybo said:


> hmmmm sounds like ya have an awesome lil fella, i have a storrs monitor, you could maybe try using a pair of long tongs and even could take a crickets back legs off incase its scared of the legs moving lots or summut :lol2:
> may work. if not in a few days he will eat ackies just eat, eat and eat :lol2: also you could try putting in a lil box with a lil hole for him to get in and out with a few crickets in so its easy to catch them just some ideas i like trying loads of stuff to see what works best on each of my animals so if they stop eating can just try to best methods lol
> take it easy mate
> cant wait to hear how the lil one gets on
> : victory:



Ill take the legs off em tomorrow see how that goes.
It is a nice little monitor, was really suprised that it didn't try to run or didn't even wrigggle when I picked it up, didn't even try runnin away!!


----------



## benjaybo

snakeskinshoes said:


> Ill take the legs off em tomorrow see how that goes.
> It is a nice little monitor, was really suprised that it didn't try to run or didn't even wrigggle when I picked it up, didn't even try runnin away!!


awesome well hopefully you have picked a winner might just not be bothered about being handled :2thumb:


----------



## rex636

What size crix you using ? Try smaller ones , there sometimes scared of the bigger ones


----------



## Chris18

What's your temperatues like?
Mine wasn't fond of crickets either really so maybe try something new like locust which they go nuts for.
My ackie ate on the first day but every individual is different


----------



## Nigel_wales

snakeskinshoes said:


> Hi all, day 3 and charlie still isn't interested in breakfast, could it still be settling in or should I try something other than crickets?
> Matt


 
Baby Ackies feed ferociously under hot/ humid conditions. I wouldn't feed Scrambled egg at such a young age (personal opinion) and stick with dusted insects. 

Speak to the breeder you got him off to find out his husbandry methods and what his feeding regimes were? Although it may be eating and your just not seeing it, baby Ackies can be very secretive. Have you seen any feces, they will be tiny but may be an indication that he's eating something.


----------



## Chris18

Got my ring flash today so couldn't help trying it out on the ackie first as she's the only one awake, waiting for my brother to lend me his laptop to upload the photos :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18




----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
Looking good sir!


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Looking good sir!


why thank you, it was just a tester shoot really trying to get to grips with it so not the best pictures.
She was starting to close her eyes from the flash so I had to stop, the white and brown contrast makes it hard to get both to the right exposure so the whites are a bit in your face :whip:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> why thank you, it was just a tester shoot really trying to get to grips with it so not the best pictures.
> She was starting to close her eyes from the flash so I had to stop, the white and brown contrast makes it hard to get both to the right exposure so the whites are a bit in your face :whip:


I'm thinkin of doin a photography course in the college just to get the basics. I have a lot of friends that do it and it would be nice to learn how to do it properly as well.


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> I'm thinkin of doin a photography course in the college just to get the basics. I have a lot of friends that do it and it would be nice to learn how to do it properly as well.


photography is pretty easy if you ask me, it's mostly about experimenting to get things right once you know the basics like shutter speeds and aperture and then just having the right equipment like a DSLR and a few decent lenses, it definitely isn't cheap though :gasp:
If you ever need help just ask me and i'll try my best to explain whatever you're stuck with : victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> photography is pretty easy if you ask me, it's mostly about experimenting to get things right once you know the basics like shutter speeds and aperture and then just having the right equipment like a DSLR and a few decent lenses, it definitely isn't cheap though :gasp:
> If you ever need help just ask me and i'll try my best to explain whatever you're stuck with : victory:


 
Cheers Chris will do!!


----------



## snakeskinshoes

Chris18 said:


> What's your temperatues like?
> Mine wasn't fond of crickets either really so maybe try something new like locust which they go nuts for.
> My ackie ate on the first day but every individual is different


Yea im gonna get some baby locust see if that helps.



Nigel_wales said:


> Baby Ackies feed ferociously under hot/ humid conditions. I wouldn't feed Scrambled egg at such a young age (personal opinion) and stick with dusted insects.
> 
> Speak to the breeder you got him off to find out his husbandry methods and what his feeding regimes were? Although it may be eating and your just not seeing it, baby Ackies can be very secretive. Have you seen any feces, they will be tiny but may be an indication that he's eating something.


Its humid and its hot, hot spot is hitting 54c and got a ceramic at about the half way point statted at 32c lodsa places to hide. ive seen one poo but that was deffinatly from a feed before it came to me as I didnt feed the 1st night. Im keeping a look out for new poos, how often do they poo? like Beardies usually once a day agamas 2-3 times a day.. If its eating should I be seeing afew a day or 1 a day or what? Ive spoken to the breeder hes been feeding them on small hoppers mashed up mouse egg and turkey, it has a little stuck shed around toes and tip of tail but i arent going to stress it my bathing it until im sure its feeding. cheers Matt


----------



## Nigel_wales

snakeskinshoes said:


> Yea im gonna get some baby locust see if that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Its humid and its hot, hot spot is hitting 54c and got a ceramic at about the half way point statted at 32c lodsa places to hide. ive seen one poo but that was deffinatly from a feed before it came to me as I didnt feed the 1st night. Im keeping a look out for new poos, how often do they poo? like Beardies usually once a day agamas 2-3 times a day.. If its eating should I be seeing afew a day or 1 a day or what? Ive spoken to the breeder hes been feeding them on small hoppers mashed up mouse egg and turkey, it has a little stuck shed around toes and tip of tail but i arent going to stress it my bathing it until im sure its feeding. cheers Matt


Sounds alright to me. I offer my baby Kimberly's hoppers, crickets and roaches daily and chopped up pinkie once a week. The amount they poo depends on the amount they eat. This should be atleast daily if they are eating daily. Try to offer a variety of prey hopefully something will take its interest. Good luck!! : victory:


----------



## snakeskinshoes

Nigel_wales said:


> Sounds alright to me. I offer my baby Kimberly's hoppers, crickets and roaches daily and chopped up pinkie once a week. The amount they poo depends on the amount they eat. This should be atleast daily if they are eating daily. Try to offer a variety of prey hopefully something will take its interest. Good luck!! : victory:


Panic over! It is hunting, just not very good at it :lol2: i just decapitated a couple of crix slightly but not enough to kill them and put them in front of it and its pounced did a little head shake and wolfed em down, Ill do this daily to make sure it atleast gets a few, got a roach colony coming at the end of the month but still wont be able to feed from it for afew months unfortunatly.


----------



## Nigel_wales

snakeskinshoes said:


> Panic over! It is hunting, just not very good at it :lol2: i just decapitated a couple of crix slightly but not enough to kill them and put them in front of it and its pounced did a little head shake and wolfed em down, Ill do this daily to make sure it atleast gets a few, got a roach colony coming at the end of the month but still wont be able to feed from it for afew months unfortunatly.


Glad to hear it :2thumb: well done mate!!

5 year old B'day party now, going to be a nightmare. Laters all!


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> Glad to hear it :2thumb: well done mate!!
> 
> 5 year old B'day party now, going to be a nightmare. Laters all!


:lol2:Hope you survive. . . could give you a worse headache than a stag week!!!!!!


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Just got my colony of 1000 Turkistans for £25 and just bought a colony of dubias with 100 mixed adults and 100's of mixed little uns for £35 :no1: ..... crickets breeding like wildfire too.


We're nearly ready for ackie time :2thumb: get to set my viv up in a week then 2 1/2 weeks later they arrive...

excited is an understatement


----------



## NightGecko

Well here she is, bit of an unexpected buy this one as although I am really after V. acanthurus acanthurus I put the feelers out for a pair of brachyurus to hopefully get some breeding going, the money from which I can reinvest to get the true reds and other species. Well a friend of mine just got a job managing forest floor reptiles in Rushden, so I sent a message over a few days ago not expecting anything to result only to be told they have a female ackie in who I grabbed at trade cost :whistling2:

So here she is... bought as female but not proven, hope I am right.

(and for those of you used to the familiar little faces of acanthurus by now, the rest of my incoming newbies are something a little different, not that this girl is not great!)








This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768 and weights 206KB.
















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768 and weights 272KB.
















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768 and weights 270KB.


----------



## jimmythetramp

Evening all,i've posted this on the main forum but been directed to this thread (tbh i don't know why i never tried here first) i must say you all have beautiful monitors and will be spending the rest of the night going through every page until i reach the end... best make a brew, lol

i am just enquiring if anyone will be selling any Dwarf ridged tailed monitors (varanus acanthurus) at the upcoming I.H.S meeting. i am currently setting my 4' x 2' x 2' viv ready for the new addition but would just like to gauge how many people will have any up for sale, how old they will be ect... i would love a red ackie but i know they are very uncommon and pricey but thats not a issue but a yellow would also be fanstastic.

if anyone will be taking any would they please let me know as i would love to find one from a reputable breeder

Thanks in advance


----------



## cold blooded beast

NightGecko said:


> Well here she is, bit of an unexpected buy this one as although I am really after V. acanthurus acanthurus I put the feelers out for a pair of brachyurus to hopefully get some breeding going, the money from which I can reinvest to get the true reds and other species. Well a friend of mine just got a job managing forest floor reptiles in Rushden, so I sent a message over a few days ago not expecting anything to result only to be told they have a female ackie in who I grabbed at trade cost :whistling2:
> 
> So here she is... bought as female but not proven, hope I am right.
> 
> (and for those of you used to the familiar little faces of acanthurus by now, the rest of my incoming newbies are something a little different, not that this girl is not great!)
> 
> imageThis image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768 and weights 206KB.image
> 
> imageThis image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768 and weights 272KB.image
> 
> imageThis image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768 and weights 270KB.image


Well set isn't she. . .nice full figure : victory: sexy. . . Like ridgetails a lot . . whether Brachy of Acanth


----------



## Nigel_wales

cold blooded beast said:


> :lol2:Hope you survive. . . could give you a worse headache than a stag week!!!!!!


I'm alive.... Just. Lol was a great party for the kids who felt the need to keep fighting me. I've been Butted, knee'ed, scrammed, pinched, punched, kicked and even hit with a cricket bat.... Little shits lol!



SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Just got my colony of 1000 Turkistans for £25 and just bought a colony of dubias with 100 mixed adults and 100's of mixed little uns for £35 :no1: ..... crickets breeding like wildfire too.
> 
> 
> We're nearly ready for ackie time :2thumb: get to set my viv up in a week then 2 1/2 weeks later they arrive...
> 
> excited is an understatement


If you get overrun with turkistans ill buy some off you. Would like to try my kimms on as they are fast as hell which they love!!



jimmythetramp said:


> Evening all,i've posted this on the main forum but been directed to this thread (tbh i don't know why i never tried here first) i must say you all have beautiful monitors and will be spending the rest of the night going through every page until i reach the end... best make a brew, lol
> 
> i am just enquiring if anyone will be selling any Dwarf ridged tailed monitors (varanus acanthurus) at the upcoming I.H.S meeting. i am currently setting my 4' x 2' x 2' viv ready for the new addition but would just like to gauge how many people will have any up for sale, how old they will be ect... i would love a red ackie but i know they are very uncommon and pricey but thats not a issue but a yellow would also be fanstastic.
> 
> if anyone will be taking any would they please let me know as i would love to find one from a reputable breeder
> 
> Thanks in advance


Have a word with barlow or dean cheetham. There's a couple of others in here who have had babies just forgot who lol.


----------



## Nigel_wales

NightGecko said:


> Well here she is, bit of an unexpected buy this one as although I am really after V. acanthurus acanthurus I put the feelers out for a pair of brachyurus to hopefully get some breeding going, the money from which I can reinvest to get the true reds and other species. Well a friend of mine just got a job managing forest floor reptiles in Rushden, so I sent a message over a few days ago not expecting anything to result only to be told they have a female ackie in who I grabbed at trade cost :whistling2:
> 
> So here she is... bought as female but not proven, hope I am right.
> 
> (and for those of you used to the familiar little faces of acanthurus by now, the rest of my incoming newbies are something a little different, not that this girl is not great!)
> 
> imageThis image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768 and weights 206KB.image
> 
> imageThis image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768 and weights 272KB.image
> 
> imageThis image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x768 and weights 270KB.image



Very nice I'm not very good at sexin via pics but it does look male to me just my opinion I'm probaly wrong. Still a good lookin Ackie and I hope it is a female


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Nigel_wales said:


> If you get overrun with turkistans ill buy some off you. Would like to try my kimms on as they are fast as hell which they love!!


The guy is still doing 1000 for £25, i can link the ad to you if you like? If not I'll give you a few tasters to try when I pick up ackies off you, then when i get the colony going wild I'll send a few your way if the kims like em.


----------



## Nigel_wales

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> The guy is still doing 1000 for £25, i can link the ad to you if you like? If not I'll give you a few tasters to try when I pick up ackies off you, then when i get the colony going wild I'll send a few your way if the kims like em.


I better not get 1000 just in case my Kim's don't like them :lol2:. I can give you a few quid or w.e. when I drop the Ackies off and have a couple to see what the reaction is first.

Are they all adults then?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Nigel_wales said:


> I better not get 1000 just in case my Kim's don't like them :lol2:. I can give you a few quid or w.e. when I drop the Ackies off and have a couple to see what the reaction is first.
> 
> Are they all adults then?


I'll give you a few for nothing mate, seeming as you are doing me a favour and saving me a hell of a lot of money by picking up the ackies.


----------



## Nigel_wales

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I'll give you a few for nothing mate, seeming as you are doing me a favour and saving me a hell of a lot of money by picking up the ackies.


Sound! Thanks mate - not long for you now : victory:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Yea mate, I really cant wait! 
I got to move house and get some exam resits out of the way first though. i find it so hard to concentrate on revision because my mind keeps wandering off and thinking of the ackies :lol2: .. 
if I had stayed with the courier i would be getting them in 8 days... But I still want to get a retes stack built up and I want one of those clamp lamp / brooder lamps in there too so I got plenty more time to get it done without rushing . 7 days until I can begin setting the viv up though :no1:


----------



## Chris18

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Yea mate, I really cant wait!
> I got to move house and get some exam resits out of the way first though. i find it so hard to concentrate on revision because my mind keeps wandering off and thinking of the ackies :lol2: ..
> if I had stayed with the courier i would be getting them in 8 days... But I still want to get a retes stack built up and I want one of those clamp lamp / brooder lamps in there too so I got plenty more time to get it done without rushing . 7 days until I can begin setting the viv up though :no1:


Didn't help the excitement with holding my female I bet :whistling2:
The hatchlings will definitely live up to the hype, so fast and great at hunting :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> I better not get 1000 just in case my Kim's don't like them :lol2:. I can give you a few quid or w.e. when I drop the Ackies off and have a couple to see what the reaction is first.
> 
> Are they all adults then?


Nigel my old male used to love Turkistans roaches :2thumb: Female wasnt keen, but if shes on the mend, she might be now : victory:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Chris18 said:


> Didn't help the excitement with holding my female I bet :whistling2:
> The hatchlings will definitely live up to the hype, so fast and great at hunting :2thumb:


lol it made me more excited for sure, awesome little thing she is :2thumb: ....
Holding the crestie got Rachel excited too haha, We said we might get one for christmas when my roach colonies boom a bit.


----------



## Racheykins90

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> lol it made me more excited for sure, awesome little thing she is :2thumb: ....
> Holding the crestie got Rachel excited too haha, We said we might get one for christmas when my roach colonies boom a bit.


I want one now hehe!


----------



## Chris18

Just had the ackie in the mini photography studio and as I expected it was a pain in the arse to even get one decent photo as she wouldn't stop moving and wouldn't stay perched on the branch :bash:

Heres the best i could get :\










Will have another go soon I think, need an assistant I think :whistling2:


----------



## Chris18

Reattempt slightly more succesfull


----------



## bumbleyjoe

Chris18 said:


> image
> 
> Reattempt slightly more succesfull


Gorgeous and really nice photo!!!


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Chris18 said:


> image
> 
> Reattempt slightly more succesfull


Its the muscles on them and their strength for such a small creature that really surprised me, they are like a pitbull ... small but shredded... sure your not gut loading those dubias on roids chris?


----------



## cold blooded beast

bumbleyjoe said:


> Gorgeous and really nice photo!!!


completely agree:no1:


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> Just had the ackie in the mini photography studio and as I expected it was a pain in the arse to even get one decent photo as she wouldn't stop moving and wouldn't stay perched on the branch :bash:
> 
> Heres the best i could get :\
> 
> image
> 
> Will have another go soon I think, need an assistant I think :whistling2:





Chris18 said:


> image
> 
> Reattempt slightly more succesfull


Those photos are really good Chris mate. I need a DSLR but I need some kimberleys more. :devil:


----------



## Chris18

Barlow said:


> Those photos are really good Chris mate. I need a DSLR but I need some kimberleys more. :devil:


Thanks mate, I'm sure as you're an ackie owner you can understand how hard it is to get these things to stay still :whistling2:
And someone has to keep this thread alive with pictures :2thumb:
Yeh I would choose a Kim over a DSLR too but you should get one eventually :2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> Thanks mate, I'm sure as you're an ackie owner you can understand how hard it is to get these things to stay still :whistling2:
> And someone has to keep this thread alive with pictures :2thumb:
> Yeh I would choose a Kim over a DSLR too but you should get one eventually :2thumb:


I find it impossible to get good pics of the ackies. I have a canon G4 compact (as good as you get for a compact) which I use on manual settings. I will get a DSLR. Just gotta sort out the priorities. Maybe the auffenbergi clutch can pay for that if they hatch. I have my eye on the canon D60.


----------



## Chris18

Barlow said:


> I find it impossible to get good pics of the ackies. I have a canon G4 compact (as good as you get for a compact) which I use on manual settings. I will get a DSLR. Just gotta sort out the priorities. Maybe the auffenbergi clutch can pay for that if they hatch. I have my eye on the canon D60.


Canon do some really good lenses for their DSLRs, not fond of the bodies, they're slightly chunkier and heavier than nikons but still good cameras :2thumb:

I still use compacts every now and then for casual use though as it's so much easier than lugging round the heavy DSLRs


----------



## rex636

Hi folks babies doing great, god they can eat!! And poop lol








Can't believe how confidant they are too!


----------



## snakeskinshoes

rex636 said:


> Hi folks babies doing great, god they can eat!! And poop lol
> image
> Can't believe how confidant they are too!


My 4 week old hasn't even eaten 1 box of crix in a week, I've put it in a Rub and put crix in and its barely interested, nothing wrong with temps don't know what else to do... Gonna try egg tomorrow


----------



## rex636

snakeskinshoes said:


> My 4 week old hasn't even eaten 1 box of crix in a week, I've put it in a Rub and put crix in and its barely interested, nothing wrong with temps don't know what else to do... Gonna try egg tomorrow


I've had no problems getting them to eat , at the start they were scared of the bigger crickets but would zap the smaller ones no probs.
When I first fed them I accidentally spilled LOADS of crickets in the tank they just couldn't help them selves and went mental for them.
There tank is rather bare just with two snug hides and water dish.
If your really worried about the little fella get a wax worm and just nip the head off so that the good stuff is dripping out and gently rub it on his lips then move it slightly away so that he licks his lips, I would be surprised if he didn't eat it.
Hope this helps you bud

Ben


----------



## Barlow

snakeskinshoes said:


> My 4 week old hasn't even eaten 1 box of crix in a week, I've put it in a Rub and put crix in and its barely interested, nothing wrong with temps don't know what else to do... Gonna try egg tomorrow


Mate, 4 week old ackies are eating machines. If he is hardly eating I would be seriously asking questions about your husbandry. Why are you putting it in a RUB to feed? Thats just gonna stress it out and how do you expect it to feed like that. Put loads of food in the viv with it and leave it. My hatchlings always have food in their viv. ALWAYS! What are your temps and how are you measuring them? Don't use egg. Whole prey items are very important to growing monitors. Try leaving food in the viv before you try egg.


----------



## snakeskinshoes

Barlow said:


> Mate, 4 week old ackies are eating machines. If he is hardly eating I would be seriously asking questions about your husbandry. Why are you putting it in a RUB to feed? Thats just gonna stress it out and how do you expect it to feed like that. Put loads of food in the viv with it and leave it. My hatchlings always have food in their viv. ALWAYS! What are your temps and how are you measuring them? Don't use egg. Whole prey items are very important to growing monitors. Try leaving food in the viv before you try egg.


 
I just wrote an essay and disconnected so excuse me for only typing the facts this time, I arent being rude.

4x2x2 8" substrate with caulke bark. hot spot is a 75w unstated bulb over slate, digi thermometer reads 54c on the slate ceramic statted at roughly half way at 34c. I keep the substrate damp. I put it in a rub for 1st time today and barely seemed interested, ive already unloaded a full box into the viv and theres still alot kicking around i put it down to lack of experience in hunting. All advice welcomed please!!

Ive never met the breader and it was couriered here, should I be questioning wether I was sold an unhealthy neonate?

Matt


----------



## Nigel_wales

snakeskinshoes said:


> My 4 week old hasn't even eaten 1 box of crix in a week, I've put it in a Rub and put crix in and its barely interested, nothing wrong with temps don't know what else to do... Gonna try egg tomorrow


Don't give egg if I were you... I'm sure it also has something in it which is known to bind calcium in big amounts can't remember what and where I read that though.



Barlow said:


> Mate, 4 week old ackies are eating machines. If he is hardly eating I would be seriously asking questions about your husbandry. Why are you putting it in a RUB to feed? Thats just gonna stress it out and how do you expect it to feed like that. Put loads of food in the viv with it and leave it. My hatchlings always have food in their viv. ALWAYS! What are your temps and how are you measuring them? Don't use egg. Whole prey items are very important to growing monitors. Try leaving food in the viv before you try egg.


^^ this...



snakeskinshoes said:


> I just wrote an essay and disconnected so excuse me for only typing the facts this time, I arent being rude.
> 
> 4x2x2 8" substrate with caulke bark. hot spot is a 75w unstated bulb over slate, digi thermometer reads 54c on the slate ceramic statted at roughly half way at 34c. I keep the substrate damp. I put it in a rub for 1st time today and barely seemed interested, ive already unloaded a full box into the viv and theres still alot kicking around i put it down to lack of experience in hunting. All advice welcomed please!!
> 
> Ive never met the breader and it was couriered here, should I be questioning wether I was sold an unhealthy neonate?
> 
> Matt


What I would do for the next few days perhaps is keep stress down to a minimum and start a solid routine. Throw something over the glass so it can't see out (maybe something is stressing I.E people walking past) and only go into the viv every morning to change water and put more food in (a mixture of prey items crix and small locusts), once you've done that cover the tank back up and forget about the little guy till the next day.


----------



## Nigel_wales

I've been messing around with manual mode on my compact Panasonic Lumix TZ-8. Not brilliant pics still getting the hang of it :lol2:.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Awesome video, turn up the volume and listen to the hiss coming from that monitor! Cobra vs. Monitor Lizard - YouTube


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Awesome pic's Nigel :2thumb:
Waiting for the GTM to settle in his new viv then i will be going pic mad! :lol2: Boscy had his turn this morning :no1: cant get the ackies as she is gravid again i think : victory:


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> I've been messing around with manual mode on my compact Panasonic Lumix TZ-8. Not brilliant pics still getting the hang of it :lol2:.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


Nice pictures Nigel, not bad for a compact and manuel, vivarium lighting is a pain in the arse for pictures as the light isn't even which means it exposes one part and then the others are darker and underexposed :whip:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Heres my pretty boy! : victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> Awesome pic's Nigel :2thumb:
> Waiting for the GTM to settle in his new viv then i will be going pic mad! :lol2: Boscy had his turn this morning :no1: cant get the ackies as she is gravid again i think : victory:





Chris18 said:


> Nice pictures Nigel, not bad for a compact and manuel, vivarium lighting is a pain in the arse for pictures as the light isn't even which means it exposes one part and then the others are darker and underexposed :whip:


Cheers guys, can't wait to move the new guys into the new viv in a month or so. Once they hit around 16 inches they are going in :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nice shots Nigel. . . .but you need more practice :whistling2:. . .I suggest you practice with Glauerti: victory:. . . . :lol2:. . .


----------



## Nigel_wales

cold blooded beast said:


> Nice shots Nigel. . . .but you need more practice :whistling2:. . .I suggest you practice with Glauerti: victory:. . . . :lol2:. . .


:lol2: Cheers mate, I'll try and get a good shot of each one tomorrow just for you :2thumb:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Firstly Nigel.. The missus just jumped 50 foot through the ceiling :lol2: ..

And secondly ....

I was in a rep shop the other day talking to the owners who are aware of my recent ackie purchase. They were on the phone to their friend a reptile 'expert' who has been looking for some ackies for a while this 'expert' thought it appropriate to say to them, I should not be sold an unsexed trio because if the trio turns out Male male female then the males will fight to the death for the attention of the female ... however .. in the same sentance he offered to take the ackies from me if this happens and i cant handle them :devil: ... is there any element of truth to this? or has my bull:censor:t detector gone off and he just wants the reptiles ive spent the past few months hunting down! I trust you guys judgment more than this pet poacher :no1:


----------



## Chris18

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Firstly Nigel.. The missus just jumped 50 foot through the ceiling :lol2: ..
> 
> And secondly ....
> 
> I was in a rep shop the other day talking to the owners who are aware of my recent ackie purchase. They were on the phone to their friend a reptile 'expert' who has been looking for some ackies for a while this 'expert' thought it appropriate to say to them, I should not be sold an unsexed trio because if the trio turns out Male male female then the males will fight to the death for the attention of the female ... however .. in the same sentance he offered to take the ackies from me if this happens and i cant handle them :devil: ... is there any element of truth to this? or has my bull:censor:t detector gone off and he just wants the reptiles ive spent the past few months hunting down! I trust you guys judgment more than this pet poacher :no1:


Nigels 2.1 trio are walking proof that it CAN work but it isn't a guarantee, but more than likely if they've been brought up together they will get along fine.
People like him are pathetic :bash:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Chris18 said:


> Nigels 2.1 trio are walking proof that it CAN work but it isn't a guarantee, but more than likely if they've been brought up together they will get along fine.
> People like him are pathetic :bash:


Lol thats what I thought, I assumed he was just passing on his wealth of knowledge with the intention of securing his own acantharus' .. even if they didnt get on I would set up another viv and but another female having two pairs.


----------



## Barlow

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Firstly Nigel.. The missus just jumped 50 foot through the ceiling :lol2: ..
> 
> And secondly ....
> 
> I was in a rep shop the other day talking to the owners who are aware of my recent ackie purchase. They were on the phone to their friend a reptile 'expert' who has been looking for some ackies for a while this 'expert' thought it appropriate to say to them, I should not be sold an unsexed trio because if the trio turns out Male male female then the males will fight to the death for the attention of the female ... however .. in the same sentance he offered to take the ackies from me if this happens and i cant handle them :devil: ... is there any element of truth to this? or has my bull:censor:t detector gone off and he just wants the reptiles ive spent the past few months hunting down! I trust you guys judgment more than this pet poacher :no1:


What a load of BS. Please put him in touch with me so I can learn more from this expert.:lol2: I'd love to know how he can sex hatchlings. When raising a group of ackies there will be fighting. I'm seeing it go through stages with the group of 5 hatchlings that I'm raising. Firstly it was a lot of mock copulation but now it has turned to nipping and wrestling each other. It's comical to watch. I have heard that you shouldn't raise them in groups of more than 3 but I'm still going ahead with this group of 5. I can split if I see the need.One thing is for sure though. If you are after a scale perfect "show lizard" then raise them seperately. Personally I'm more bothered about seeing them interact with each other and witnessing their behaviour. The odd bite or cut doesn't bother me at all.

What is important is that each hatchling gets it's fill of food whenever it needs, and that it can bask when it requires. If I see that one individual is stopping the others from fulfilling this then I'll possibly take action by adding another basking spot, or temporarily housing that individual alone. 

At the end of the day, let the ackies be ackies and only intervene if you really have to. And support them as much as they need through good husbandry, food (and plenty of it), and heat!


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> Nigels 2.1 trio are walking proof that it CAN work but it isn't a guarantee, but more than likely if they've been brought up together they will get along fine.
> People like him are pathetic :bash:


Looking forward to meeting you at Donny mate.: victory:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Barlow said:


> What a load of BS. Please put him in touch with me so I can learn more from this expert.:lol2: I'd love to know how he can sex hatchlings. When raising a group of ackies there will be fighting. I'm seeing it go through stages with the group of 5 hatchlings that I'm raising. Firstly it was a lot of mock copulation but now it has turned to nipping and wrestling each other. It's comical to watch. I have heard that you shouldn't raise them in groups of more than 3 but I'm still going ahead with this group of 5. I can split if I see the need.One thing is for sure though. If you are after a scale perfect "show lizard" then raise them seperately. Personally I'm more bothered about seeing them interact with each other and witnessing their behaviour. The odd bite or cut doesn't bother me at all.
> 
> What is important is that each hatchling gets it's fill of food whenever it needs, and that it can bask when it requires. If I see that one individual is stopping the others from fulfilling this then I'll possibly take action by adding another basking spot, or temporarily housing that individual alone.
> 
> At the end of the day, let the ackies be ackies and only intervene if you really have to. And support them as much as they need through good husbandry, food (and plenty of it), and heat!


haha yea thanks mate, I will look out for signs of bullying but its not something I'm really worried about right now, and watching that komodo thing the other day, varanids clearly are not bothered about having a good ol scrap every now and again! If one of them gets badly hurt I will remove the perpetrator to a seperate enclosure and leave the other two where they are. I was thinking what a billy bullshitter the whole time they were passing this 'knowledge' off to me. The funny thing is they told me that they can sex hatchlings very easily and that I should bring them into the shop and they will sex them for me :lol2: ... as much as i would love to embarrass them and watch them stood there looking for any sign of sex to no avail, I'd rather not let them lay their grubby mitts on my babies... Good luck with the 5 mate, what size viv you keeping them in? 

.... 22 days left : victory:


----------



## Chris18

Barlow said:


> Looking forward to meeting you at Donny mate.: victory:


You too mate, not long now :2thumb:




SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> haha yea thanks mate, I will look out for signs of bullying but its not something I'm really worried about right now, and watching that komodo thing the other day, varanids clearly are not bothered about having a good ol scrap every now and again! If one of them gets badly hurt I will remove the perpetrator to a seperate enclosure and leave the other two where they are. I was thinking what a billy bullshitter the whole time they were passing this 'knowledge' off to me. The funny thing is they told me that they can sex hatchlings very easily and that I should bring them into the shop and they will sex them for me :lol2: ... as much as i would love to embarrass them and watch them stood there looking for any sign of sex to no avail, I'd rather not let them lay their grubby mitts on my babies... Good luck with the 5 mate, what size viv you keeping them in?
> 
> .... 22 days left : victory:


What's the bet the result would be 2.1 or 3.0 if you did take them and then try to persuade you to part with them :whistling2:


----------



## Paul P

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> haha yea thanks mate, I will look out for signs of bullying but its not something I'm really worried about right now, and watching that komodo thing the other day, varanids clearly are not bothered about having a good ol scrap every now and again! If one of them gets badly hurt I will remove the perpetrator to a seperate enclosure and leave the other two where they are. I was thinking what a billy bullshitter the whole time they were passing this 'knowledge' off to me. The funny thing is they told me that they can sex hatchlings very easily and that I should bring them into the shop and they will sex them for me :lol2: ... as much as i would love to embarrass them and watch them stood there looking for any sign of sex to no avail, I'd rather not let them lay their grubby mitts on my babies... Good luck with the 5 mate, what size viv you keeping them in?
> 
> .... 22 days left : victory:


It is possible to sex babies with a very powerfull torch, illuminating the hemipenes is a pratice that is catching on, however serious keepers are still selling babies as unsexed in order to shift them even though im sure they already know what the sexes are.
I think this link will work
http://varanidae.org/Vol3_No1_Brown.pdf


----------



## Barlow

Paul P said:


> It is possible to sex babies with a very powerfull torch, illuminating the hemipenes is a pratice that is catching on, however serious keepers are still selling babies as unsexed in order to shift them even though im sure they already know what the sexes are.
> I think this link will work
> http://varanidae.org/Vol3_No1_Brown.pdf


 I've spoken to a couple of prolific breeders in the US about hemipenal trans-illumination and they have concluded that it is very unreliable. They have used the technique to raise supposedly 1:2 groups of hatchlings for them to turn out totally different. I will say however that my auffenbergi were illuminated as hatchlings and sold as a 1:1. And they did indeed turn out 1:1. I think the jury is out on this one and I suspect it works better with some species than with others. I wouldn't like to sell hatchlings sexed via this method as I doubt it would be foolproof. Have you ever done it with any of the babies you produced?


----------



## Barlow

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> haha yea thanks mate, I will look out for signs of bullying but its not something I'm really worried about right now, and watching that komodo thing the other day, varanids clearly are not bothered about having a good ol scrap every now and again! If one of them gets badly hurt I will remove the perpetrator to a seperate enclosure and leave the other two where they are. I was thinking what a billy bullshitter the whole time they were passing this 'knowledge' off to me. The funny thing is they told me that they can sex hatchlings very easily and that I should bring them into the shop and they will sex them for me :lol2: ... as much as i would love to embarrass them and watch them stood there looking for any sign of sex to no avail, I'd rather not let them lay their grubby mitts on my babies... Good luck with the 5 mate, what size viv you keeping them in?
> 
> .... 22 days left : victory:


They are in a 3 foot tank at the minute. I'm in the mid stages of building a 5X2.5X2 for them. 

Not long now. They are costing me a bomb to feed here. I've got another 2 from the same clutch for sale if you know anyone who is interested. Maybe that "expert" would like a couple.:lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Firstly Nigel.. The missus just jumped 50 foot through the ceiling :lol2: ..
> 
> And secondly ....
> 
> I was in a rep shop the other day talking to the owners who are aware of my recent ackie purchase. They were on the phone to their friend a reptile 'expert' who has been looking for some ackies for a while this 'expert' thought it appropriate to say to them, I should not be sold an unsexed trio because if the trio turns out Male male female then the males will fight to the death for the attention of the female ... however .. in the same sentance he offered to take the ackies from me if this happens and i cant handle them :devil: ... is there any element of truth to this? or has my bull:censor:t detector gone off and he just wants the reptiles ive spent the past few months hunting down! I trust you guys judgment more than this pet poacher :no1:


Haha it got me to and a few other mates :lol2: Also like Chris has said my 2 males are fine together, I see the odd bite now and then but it's nothing most of the time they are laid next to each other or in the same hide! 



Barlow said:


> I've spoken to a couple of prolific breeders in the US about hemipenal trans-illumination and they have concluded that it is very unreliable. They have used the technique to raise supposedly 1:2 groups of hatchlings for them to turn out totally different. I will say however that my auffenbergi were illuminated as hatchlings and sold as a 1:1. And they did indeed turn out 1:1. I think the jury is out on this one and I suspect it works better with some species than with others. I wouldn't like to sell hatchlings sexed via this method as I doubt it would be foolproof. Have you ever done it with any of the babies you produced?


How are those Auffie eggs doing?


----------



## Paul P

Barlow said:


> I've spoken to a couple of prolific breeders in the US about hemipenal trans-illumination and they have concluded that it is very unreliable. They have used the technique to raise supposedly 1:2 groups of hatchlings for them to turn out totally different. I will say however that my auffenbergi were illuminated as hatchlings and sold as a 1:1. And they did indeed turn out 1:1. I think the jury is out on this one and I suspect it works better with some species than with others. I wouldn't like to sell hatchlings sexed via this method as I doubt it would be foolproof. Have you ever done it with any of the babies you produced?


I have to admit I havent tried the ackies as I didnt have any youngsters at the time, it has proved true with Storri, kingorum and gilleni ( couldnt do the Caudo's ) however and baby ackies are no more dense around the tail than those.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Paul P said:


> It is possible to sex babies with a very powerfull torch, illuminating the hemipenes is a pratice that is catching on, however serious keepers are still selling babies as unsexed in order to shift them even though im sure they already know what the sexes are.
> I think this link will work
> http://varanidae.org/Vol3_No1_Brown.pdf


Good read cheers for the link Paul!


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Chris18 said:


> You too mate, not long now :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the bet the result would be 2.1 or 3.0 if you did take them and then try to persuade you to part with them :whistling2:




haha yea mate they'll 'sex' them for me :lol2:




Barlow said:


> They are in a 3 foot tank at the minute. I'm in the mid stages of building a 5X2.5X2 for them.
> 
> Not long now. They are costing me a bomb to feed here. I've got another 2 from the same clutch for sale if you know anyone who is interested. Maybe that "expert" would like a couple.:lol2:



Well if you want me to pop back up there and ask them if they fancy some juvies then I dont mind passing your phone number off to them. You fancy giving this torching a go on mine mate? give an attempt at getting a FFM trio? ..


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Firstly Nigel.. The missus just jumped 50 foot through the ceiling :lol2: ..
> 
> And secondly ....
> 
> I was in a rep shop the other day talking to the owners who are aware of my recent ackie purchase. They were on the phone to their friend a reptile 'expert' who has been looking for some ackies for a while this 'expert' thought it appropriate to say to them, I should not be sold an unsexed trio because if the trio turns out Male male female then the males will fight to the death for the attention of the female ... however .. in the same sentance he offered to take the ackies from me if this happens and i cant handle them :devil: ... is there any element of truth to this? or has my bull:censor:t detector gone off and he just wants the reptiles ive spent the past few months hunting down! I trust you guys judgment more than this pet poacher :no1:


Hmmmm. . .think the stealer. . .sorry DEALER wants YOUR carefully sourced stock for his own!!:bash:


----------



## Nigel_wales

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> haha yea mate they'll 'sex' them for me :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you want me to pop back up there and ask them if they fancy some juvies then I dont mind passing your phone number off to them. You fancy giving this torching a go on mine mate? give an attempt at getting a FFM trio? ..


I'm going to try it on my baby Kim's later...


----------



## Barlow

Paul P said:


> I have to admit I havent tried the ackies as I didnt have any youngsters at the time, it has proved true with Storri, kingorum and gilleni ( couldnt do the Caudo's ) however and baby ackies are no more dense around the tail than those.


Interesting. I'll have to give it a go for myself.


Nigel_wales said:


> Good read cheers for the link Paul!


I aired the auffie eggs today and they look great. They have got slightly bigger. They seem to have thicker shells than the ackie eggs.


SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> haha yea mate they'll 'sex' them for me :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you want me to pop back up there and ask them if they fancy some juvies then I dont mind passing your phone number off to them. You fancy giving this torching a go on mine mate? give an attempt at getting a FFM trio? ..


I'll give it a go for you mate. You can ask but I'm looking for £80 each now. Had to increase the prices due to the leccy companies increasing theirs.: victory:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Barlow said:


> I'll give it a go for you mate. You can ask but I'm looking for £80 each now. Had to increase the prices due to the leccy companies increasing theirs.: victory:


Alright thanks mate : victory: ...If i had the space I would take the final two aswell :lol2: .. but its probably not a good idea. I'll pop back in this week and see if they are interested. They said they are thinking of going to donny so they might even want to pick them up.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Interesting. I'll have to give it a go for myself.
> 
> 
> I aired the auffie eggs today and they look great. They have got slightly bigger. They seem to have thicker shells than the ackie eggs.
> 
> 
> I'll give it a go for you mate. You can ask but I'm looking for £80 each now. Had to increase the prices due to the leccy companies increasing theirs.: victory:


Awesome mate!! 


I just got the 2 young Kim's out and gave that trans-illumination a go on both. I could not see any structures at all using a very bright LED torch which would indicate both were female so we will see?! I also got some pics of the little guys! 49 days of growth (they were roughly the size of my middle finger when I got them) and it's quite unreal to be fair, this is the 2nd time I've handled them in this time and they were fine with being picked up didn't really go nuts and run everywhere. 

Sorry Mrs can't take a good picture and I didn't have a top on :lol2:. 









































These guys are nearly 3 months old...


----------



## snakeskinshoes

Put a black curtain over the glass this morning, it was out basking when I walked into my rep room and by the time I'd got back hed obviously hid, put a box of dusted locust and aload of crix in today with a plate of salad incase they last a while, no chance of the inverts nipping at the little guy is there? 
Nice green tree, have you seen the recently discovered tree monitor is asia?matt


----------



## Nigel_wales

snakeskinshoes said:


> Put a black curtain over the glass this morning, it was out basking when I walked into my rep room and by the time I'd got back hed obviously hid, put a box of dusted locust and aload of crix in today with a plate of salad incase they last a while, no chance of the inverts nipping at the little guy is there?
> Nice green tree, have you seen the recently discovered tree monitor is asia?matt


Sounds good! If he ran and hid upon seeing you then the black curtain should help a little if your in and out often or the viv is in a busy room, I put in pieces of carrot or left over CGD to keep the bugs off my reps.


----------



## snakeskinshoes

Nigel_wales said:


> Sounds good! If he ran and hid upon seeing you then the black curtain should help a little if your in and out often or the viv is in a busy room, I put in pieces of carrot or left over CGD to keep the bugs off my reps.


 
Its my spare room, all thats in there is the ackie my girlfriends beardie and my boa collection, got my weights benches in there too but lets be honist I dont use em :lol2:. I reckon its me whos stressed it out over handling, I made an assumption that because its so calm when handled it was less suseptible to stress than it is - ive sat whith my tri pod and filmed it for 30mins + and its just gone about its buisness and then sometimes it runs for the hills as soon as I open the door - weird little thing...

Nice Kims, an old mate of mine had a pair afew years back, not as nicely coloured as that though.

Matt


----------



## Nigel_wales

snakeskinshoes said:


> Its my spare room, all thats in there is the ackie my girlfriends beardie and my boa collection, got my weights benches in there too but lets be honist I dont use em :lol2:. I reckon its me whos stressed it out over handling, I made an assumption that because its so calm when handled it was less suseptible to stress than it is - ive sat whith my tri pod and filmed it for 30mins + and its just gone about its buisness and then sometimes it runs for the hills as soon as I open the door - weird little thing...
> 
> Nice Kims, an old mate of mine had a pair afew years back, not as nicely coloured as that though.
> 
> Matt


That may be it, I've only touched my juvi Kim's twice in the 2 months I've had them. I only do what I need to do and leave them to it and it seems to be working :2thumb:.


----------



## cold blooded beast

snakeskinshoes said:


> Nice Kims,nicely coloured
> 
> Matt





Nigel_wales said:


> That may be it, I've only touched my juvi Kim's twice in the 2 months I've had them. I only do what I need to do and leave them to it and it seems to be working :2thumb:.


As said. . .nice colouration. . .I know you have been conscientious regarding different bloodlines with your Kimbles (think the offspring will brigher even as they mature for that.. .hopefully)
. . .on subject of not handling. . .I'm following same idea with my lone V T Orientalis. . .however the other day I was emptying some dusted hoppers in with him (I dust them in an empty tub that the food comes in) . .and he leapt from the highest point in the viv INTO the tub as I held it. . .successfully "dusting " himself as he set about munching his dinner. . .I'd LIKE to think he's becoming _trusting_. . .but I think it was only hunger


----------



## Nigel_wales

cold blooded beast said:


> As said. . .nice colouration. . .I know you have been conscientious regarding different bloodlines with your Kimbles (think the offspring will brigher even as they mature for that.. .hopefully)
> . . .on subject of not handling. . .I'm following same idea with my lone V T Orientalis. . .however the other day I was emptying some dusted hoppers in with him (I dust them in an empty tub that the food comes in) . .and he leapt from the highest point in the viv INTO the tub as I held it. . .successfully "dusting " himself as he set about munching his dinner. . .I'd LIKE to think he's becoming _trusting_. . .but I think it was only hunger


Cheers mate :2thumb:.. I bet that was a bit of a suprise mate :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Has anyone noticed the increased amount of ackies for sale recently?
They are not even selling anymore really, been watching a few threads getting "bumped" all the time.
Make me wonder if its worth incubating my next clutch, hate to see the market flooded with ackies as well as beardies,cresties,leo's,cham's. :gasp:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> Cheers mate :2thumb:.. I bet that was a bit of a suprise mate :lol2:


yeah. . .you could say that!!. . .and to be honest I didn't like my albino VTO. . .all back to normal now though:2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Red banded kim
Kimberly Rock Monitor - Red Banded -
For anyone who's not seen these babies before. . .just thought someone may appreciate. . .of course how much of that pattern and colouration remains through adulthood. . .I have no idea!!


----------



## Nigel_wales

cold blooded beast said:


> yeah. . .you could say that!!. . .and to be honest I didn't like my albino VTO. . .all back to normal now though:2thumb:


:lol2: how do you find the tristis? Is he out often?



cold blooded beast said:


> Red banded kim
> Kimberly Rock Monitor - Red Banded -
> For anyone who's not seen these babies before. . .just thought someone may appreciate. . .of course how much of that pattern and colouration remains through adulthood. . .I have no idea!!


These are awesome!


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Ive come to the conclusion that some spider plants and some arid grass will complete my viv. Im hoping the ackies will leave it alone and not tear it up as they are hardy plants. Anyone got any live plants in their vivs or have you just had them demolished by your varanids?


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> :lol2: how do you find the tristis? Is he out often?
> 
> 
> 
> These are awesome!


 I'd LIKE to be able to say yes he is out all the time. . .but. . .no he isn't. . .when there is fast movement in front of the viv he'll sod off n hide. . .so I tend to feed when there are no kids around and when I can just sit and relax. . .let him come and have his little killing spree. . he displays his most entertaining behaviour when the rooms dark and the viv lights are gradually dimming down. . .the viv is due a good clean soon. .so it may be that as I strip it down I'll handle him (to give him a good look over) I bathed him several times during his first (awkward) shed when I first got him...perhaps I'll give him a swim at clean out time. . .all said and done,yes,a more _on display_ animal may be preferable,but WHAT I do see of him makes me smile. . .perhaps a mate would help.. .then again I like the simplicity of one animal/one enclosure


----------



## snakeskinshoes

Nice tidy little dump on the slate this morning, all good! Not handled it in 3 days so must be working although still quite afew hoppers in from yestarday so havent added more. 
Nigel - when you did your build out of ply did you treat the wood? I can see from the pic where the substrate goes upto, did you seal this?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

snakeskinshoes said:


> Nice tidy little dump on the slate this morning, all good! Not handled it in 3 days so must be working although still quite afew hoppers in from yestarday so havent added more.
> Nigel - when you did your build out of ply did you treat the wood? I can see from the pic where the substrate goes upto, did you seal this?


A lot of us on here have done self builds, I would treat the wood due to the humidity in the substrate, this will likely eventually rot/weaken the wood. Ive used a sealant around the edges to seal the wood together, then Ive used B&Q mahogony effect woodstain with a satin varnish to finish, its come out really nice and should keep the moisture out.


----------



## snakeskinshoes

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> A lot of us on here have done self builds, I would treat the wood due to the humidity in the substrate, this will likely eventually rot/weaken the wood. Ive used a sealant around the edges to seal the wood together, then Ive used B&Q mahogony effect woodstain with a satin varnish to finish, its come out really nice and should keep the moisture out.


All mine are self builds aswell, just never needed one to withstand such humidity. Gonna build a new one next month just combing through ideas.. You got any?
Matt


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Im setting up my ackie one next weekend, ive done the build already, just a standard 4x2x2 for now. I'll put pics up on weekend. Going to look mint:no1:


----------



## Barlow

snakeskinshoes said:


> Nice tidy little dump on the slate this morning, all good! Not handled it in 3 days so must be working although still quite afew hoppers in from yestarday so havent added more.
> Nigel - when you did your build out of ply did you treat the wood? I can see from the pic where the substrate goes upto, did you seal this?


That's good news mate. Keep it up. I'm currently building new vivs and I've stained the plywood and I'm coating the inside faces with 7 coats of yacht varnish and 2 coats for the outside. Nigel used G4 pondsealer for his and he said it worked really well. You can also use a boatbuilders 2 part epoxy resin which will stand up to the monitors claws really well.


----------



## Nigel_wales

snakeskinshoes said:


> Nice tidy little dump on the slate this morning, all good! Not handled it in 3 days so must be working although still quite afew hoppers in from yestarday so havent added more.
> Nigel - when you did your build out of ply did you treat the wood? I can see from the pic where the substrate goes upto, did you seal this?


Glad to hear it mate IMO hands off approach works best with most species when they are young.

I sealed the inside with Blagdon V8 PondSealer (it's 100% non toxic to fish so should be good for reps), it's designed for holding water in ponds as the name suggests haha. I did several coats of the whole of the inside of the viv and a couple extra for the substrate level. I could probaly fill the bottom of my tank up with water now and have no leaks it's that good IMO. The fumes also clear up 10x quicker than any varnish.. Your talking less than a day for the smell to go!


----------



## rex636

Dean Cheetham said:


> Has anyone noticed the increased amount of ackies for sale recently?
> They are not even selling anymore really, been watching a few threads getting "bumped" all the time.
> Make me wonder if its worth incubating my next clutch, hate to see the market flooded with ackies as well as beardies,cresties,leo's,cham's. :gasp:


Yeh I've not had much interest but I've put it down to being in Scotland.
There's just not the Market for them yet, we seem way behind you guys when it comes to reps.
Have been round a few local Petshops and it's looking promising so I think I'll stick with it for now.


----------



## jimmythetramp

well its taken me 5 days but i have finally read every last page of the thread! to say i have square eyes now would be an understatement!

... but its been a awesome 5 days! so much passion and great advice given on here and the pictures.... :mf_dribble: majorly impressed guys! you've all outdone yourselves and your animals are fantastic!

thanks to Barlow i am currently setting up my viv for my very first ackie and i must say it is hard to contain all my excitement! i cant wait to be able to contribute to this thread and i'm sure i'll have loads of questions as i keep going on.

just wanted to share my excitement :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jimmythetramp said:


> well its taken me 5 days but i have finally read every last page of the thread! to say i have square eyes now would be an understatement!
> 
> ... but its been a awesome 5 days! so much passion and great advice given on here and the pictures.... :mf_dribble: majorly impressed guys! you've all outdone yourselves and your animals are fantastic!
> 
> thanks to Barlow i am currently setting up my viv for my very first ackie and i must say it is hard to contain all my excitement! i cant wait to be able to contribute to this thread and i'm sure i'll have loads of questions as i keep going on.
> 
> just wanted to share my excitement :2thumb:


Excitement duly noted and appreciated. . . .I'm new ish here myself but welcome.
Marcus


----------



## jimmythetramp

cold blooded beast said:


> Excitement duly noted and appreciated. . . .I'm new ish here myself but welcome.
> Marcus


thank you! : victory:


----------



## Carl6688

hey guys, gonna be picking up a trio of baby ackies in a couple of weeks and just wanted some advice on how to build a retes stack. I'd like it to be able to last them for life so need some info on how much space to leave between each layer and how thick the wood should be and also which type of wood is the best to use? thanks.


----------



## Nigel_wales

jimmythetramp said:


> well its taken me 5 days but i have finally read every last page of the thread! to say i have square eyes now would be an understatement!
> 
> ... but its been a awesome 5 days! so much passion and great advice given on here and the pictures.... :mf_dribble: majorly impressed guys! you've all outdone yourselves and your animals are fantastic!
> 
> thanks to Barlow i am currently setting up my viv for my very first ackie and i must say it is hard to contain all my excitement! i cant wait to be able to contribute to this thread and i'm sure i'll have loads of questions as i keep going on.
> 
> just wanted to share my excitement :2thumb:


Good effort on reading the whole thread :no1: Sounds like you cant wait for your Ackie looking forward to pics...


----------



## Nigel_wales

Carl6688 said:


> hey guys, gonna be picking up a trio of baby ackies in a couple of weeks and just wanted some advice on how to build a retes stack. I'd like it to be able to last them for life so need some info on how much space to leave between each layer and how thick the wood should be and also which type of wood is the best to use? thanks.


Patio slabs or slate floor tiles and using lengths of baton 1inch - 1.5 inches running the length of 3 sides (leaving 1 side open for access) inbetween.


----------



## snakeskinshoes

The little guy just monstered 16 locust :lol2:
I tried reading this full thread once didn't see it through lol. Right next month I'm gonna do a new build wat ratio should my sand soil be to support burrows?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

snakeskinshoes said:


> The little guy just monstered 16 locust :lol2:
> I tried reading this full thread once didn't see it through lol. Right next month I'm gonna do a new build wat ratio should my sand soil be to support burrows?


 
i found 60%soil to 40% play sand works well :2thumb:


----------



## Carl6688

Nigel_wales said:


> Patio slabs or slate floor tiles and using lengths of baton 1inch - 1.5 inches running the length of 3 sides (leaving 1 side open for access) inbetween.


Can I not use wood? the ackie viv will be on top of my berber viv so I don't like the thought of using stone/slate :lol2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Carl6688 said:


> Can I not use wood? the ackie viv will be on top of my berber viv so I don't like the thought of using stone/slate :lol2:


Slate/stone is a better conductor and holder of of heat than wood is, I would imagine wood working, but not as good as slate/stone would. Cant you put the berber on top of the ackie viv?


----------



## Chris18

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Slate/stone is a better conductor and holder of of heat than wood is, I would imagine wood working, but not as good as slate/stone would. Cant you put the berber on top of the ackie viv?


I think the original retes stack was actually wood, people use it quite a lot, they cut big holes in the middle of the wood so the heat can travel down better : victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Carl6688 said:


> Can I not use wood? the ackie viv will be on top of my berber viv so I don't like the thought of using stone/slate :lol2:


Wood is fine mate, I only said what I said because that's how I do it. Wood will hold water thus giving a bit of humidity in the layers slowing down any dehydration possibilites rather than the dry stone I'm using. I've noticed my dwarfs don't stay in the retes for long, prefering to sit in damp pieces of cork bark or soil boxes and it may be due to it being so dry in between the stone...


----------



## Barlow

jimmythetramp said:


> well its taken me 5 days but i have finally read every last page of the thread! to say i have square eyes now would be an understatement!
> 
> ... but its been a awesome 5 days! so much passion and great advice given on here and the pictures.... :mf_dribble: majorly impressed guys! you've all outdone yourselves and your animals are fantastic!
> 
> thanks to Barlow i am currently setting up my viv for my very first ackie and i must say it is hard to contain all my excitement! i cant wait to be able to contribute to this thread and i'm sure i'll have loads of questions as i keep going on.
> 
> just wanted to share my excitement :2thumb:


Welcome to the thread mate. Just a friendly word of warning though. You do realise once you get a monitor there is no turning back and you will be truely addicted.

Looking forward to seeing you at the show.:2thumb:


----------



## Carl6688

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Slate/stone is a better conductor and holder of of heat than wood is, I would imagine wood working, but not as good as slate/stone would. Cant you put the berber on top of the ackie viv?


The bottom viv is at the mercy of the cats, fortunately my berber is naively fond of them so it doesn't bother her, I don't think 3 baby ackies would appreciate them too well though lol.



Nigel_wales said:


> Wood is fine mate, I only said what I said because that's how I do it. Wood will hold water thus giving a bit of humidity in the layers slowing down any dehydration possibilites rather than the dry stone I'm using. I've noticed my dwarfs don't stay in the retes for long, prefering to sit in damp pieces of cork bark or soil boxes and it may be due to it being so dry in between the stone...


Ok cool, do you know which type of wood is the best to use? and how thick it should be?


----------



## Jay1978

Does anyone here breed storrs (V. Storri) or pilbara (v. Bushi) and would they be kind enough to share some info on them. I realise prices are high but I'm after learning about them at the moment. The pilbara is especially beautiful and am after info on their characters and housing requirements for now.

Many thanks

Jay

Sent from my BlackBerry 8520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barlow

Jay1978 said:


> Does anyone here breed storrs (V. Storri) or pilbara (v. Bushi) and would they be kind enough to share some info on them. I realise prices are high but I'm after learning about them at the moment. The pilbara is especially beautiful and am after info on their characters and housing requirements for now.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Jay
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 8520 using Tapatalk


Paul P breeds Storrs I beleive. The pilbara rock monitor is V. pilbarensis. V.bushi is similar to the pygmy mulga monitor (V.gilleni) but there are none in collections outside of Australia as it was only described in 2006 and the export of animals from Oz is illegal.


----------



## Jay1978

Barlow said:


> Paul P breeds Storrs I beleive. The pilbara rock monitor is V. pilbarensis. V.bushi is similar to the pygmy mulga monitor (V.gilleni) but there are none in collections outside of Australia as it was only described in 2006 and the export of animals from Oz is illegal.



That's not cool! Bloody ozzy's their crap at cricket and rugby and then ban export too lol thanks for the info though dude I'll give paul p a shout!

Sent from my BlackBerry 8520 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmythetramp

Barlow said:


> Welcome to the thread mate. Just a friendly word of warning though. You do realise once you get a monitor there is no turning back and you will be truely addicted.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you at the show.:2thumb:


Haha thanks mate, after reading through it's really opened my eyes to just how many different types of dwarf monitors their are, I'm already looking in ikea to see if I can get smaller wardrobes etc to find more viv space...:whistling2: just spent £40 on cork bark and am still thinking of getting more... Gonna get a retes stack made next week hopefully, busy times ahead! Can't wait for donny now :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Carl6688 said:


> The bottom viv is at the mercy of the cats, fortunately my berber is naively fond of them so it doesn't bother her, I don't think 3 baby ackies would appreciate them too well though lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok cool, do you know which type of wood is the best to use? and how thick it should be?


I don't know Ply perhaps, experiment with the thickness I would use something thin so it allows heat to travel through a little.



Jay1978 said:


> That's not cool! Bloody ozzy's their crap at cricket and rugby and then ban export too lol thanks for the info though dude I'll give paul p a shout!
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 8520 using Tapatalk


They just won the Tri Nations lol, they hammered the All Blacks! :whistling2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Jay1978 said:


> Does anyone here breed storrs (V. Storri) or pilbara (v. Bushi) and would they be kind enough to share some info on them. I realise prices are high but I'm after learning about them at the moment. The pilbara is especially beautiful and am after info on their characters and housing requirements for now.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Jay
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 8520 using Tapatalk





Barlow said:


> Paul P breeds Storrs I beleive. The pilbara rock monitor is V. pilbarensis. V.bushi is similar to the pygmy mulga monitor (V.gilleni) but there are none in collections outside of Australia as it was only described in 2006 and the export of animals from Oz is illegal.


If it is V Pilbarensis we're talkin about. . .I know a man who knows a man!!!. . . .ALTHOUGH . . .I asked the man to get the man to contact me. . .but nothing yet . .:lol2: . . .I live in hope though. . .but I do think V T Orientalis to V Pilbarensis via V Glauerti could be a cool idea . . . .UNLESS the Mrs keeps me waiting for too long. . .and then I might have to go BIG instead


----------



## cold blooded beast

You laughing?????? . . . .what's so funny?








Oh. .really. . .I'm funny looking?. . .well I provide the bugs. . .just you remember that pal:whip:


----------



## Barlow

cold blooded beast said:


> image
> You laughing?????? . . . .what's so funny?
> image
> Oh. .really. . .I'm funny looking?. . .well I provide the bugs. . .just you remember that pal:whip:


VTO's are one of the nicest looking dwarfs IMO. You still not got a good camera? I thought I said orientalis deserved 10 megapixels minimum.:lol2:

He's looking tip top. Well, his head is anyway lol. Any more pics?


----------



## cold blooded beast

Barlow said:


> VTO's are one of the nicest looking dwarfs IMO. You still not got a good camera? I thought I said orientalis deserved 10 megapixels minimum.:lol2:
> 
> He's looking tip top. Well, his head is anyway lol. Any more pics?


I know. . .I should be (actually AM) ashamed of the image quality. . _lack of!_
2 pics on here,2 on M&T thread and2 in lizard pics . .all same theme though. . .and YES I have LARGE hands. . .no way I can handle him with finesse. . .lil sod gave me a flippin good bit o rakage. . .thanks for the appreciation. . .his pattern is really starting to develop the dots inside the spots now. . .


----------



## Barlow

cold blooded beast said:


> I know. . .I should be (actually AM) ashamed of the image quality. . _lack of!_
> 2 pics on here,2 on M&T thread and2 in lizard pics . .all same theme though. . .and YES I have LARGE hands. . .no way I can handle him with finesse. . .lil sod gave me a flippin good bit o rakage. . .thanks for the appreciation. . .his pattern is really starting to develop the dots inside the spots now. . .


Are you going to pair him up at any point?


----------



## Nigel_wales

cold blooded beast said:


> image
> You laughing?????? . . . .what's so funny?
> image
> Oh. .really. . .I'm funny looking?. . .well I provide the bugs. . .just you remember that pal:whip:


Very nice mate!!


----------



## cold blooded beast

Barlow said:


> Are you going to pair him up at any point?


well. . .it's a direction at appeals. I really think he's great. . .a fantastic small species. .but I do like the prospect of not having fights breaking out and having to seperate. . .if I get 2 vivs it would be to house 2 species. . .but whilst orientalis aint rare. .there aren't so many around. . .so interest could be high enough to make the venture viable. . .plus I would need gender determined (without doubt)
I know that doesn't answer the question. . .but those are my thoughts


----------



## leopardgecko36

hey guys just got 2 females two move in with my male he is still farley small 15 inches and 100g. whe i recived the two females one looked just like an averge female she weighed in at 340g and about 20 inches. they seem to get along fine. but the other female i think has been severally over fed as she is a whopping 550g!!!!! and about 21inches long she is very fat!!! i am worried about houseiong hewr with my smaller male. also i dont have any reference but how fat is that, shall i really cut down on her food?


----------



## Barlow

leopardgecko36 said:


> hey guys just got 2 females two move in with my male he is still farley small 15 inches and 100g. whe i recived the two females one looked just like an averge female she weighed in at 340g and about 20 inches. they seem to get along fine. but the other female i think has been severally over fed as she is a whopping 550g!!!!! and about 21inches long she is very fat!!! i am worried about houseiong hewr with my smaller male. also i dont have any reference but how fat is that, shall i really cut down on her food?


She#'s probably carrying eggs mate.


----------



## Barlow

cold blooded beast said:


> well. . .it's a direction at appeals. I really think he's great. . .a fantastic small species. .but I do like the prospect of not having fights breaking out and having to seperate. . .if I get 2 vivs it would be to house 2 species. . .but whilst orientalis aint rare. .there aren't so many around. . .so interest could be high enough to make the venture viable. . .plus I would need gender determined (without doubt)
> I know that doesn't answer the question. . .but those are my thoughts


It's up to you obviously, but ever since I started keeping reptiles(and fish) I've always got a buzz out of breeding them. That's just what floats my boat.


----------



## snakeskinshoes

Barlow said:


> It's up to you obviously, but ever since I started keeping reptiles(and fish) I've always got a buzz out of breeding them. That's just what floats my boat.


Couldn't agree more mate nothing better than breeding, gives me a great sense of achievemtn.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Barlow said:


> It's up to you obviously, but ever since I started keeping reptiles(and fish) I've always got a buzz out of breeding them. That's just what floats my boat.





snakeskinshoes said:


> Couldn't agree more mate nothing better than breeding, gives me a great sense of achievemtn.


OK. . .well here it is fellas. . .and gentle ladies (unfortunately the few of you who follow this thread). . .on the breeding scenario. . .I have been busy doing precisely that!!!!!. . .My son is 11 and started secondary today. ..my girlfriends (soon to be fiancee. . .got the ring made up and waiting for the _appropriate_ moment)son is 4 1/2 and starting primary soon. . .plus we are 3 months pregnant. . .due in March. . . .so you see. . .breeding is very much on my mind. . .but I must complete the human baby collection before moving on to either more monitors. . .or breeding monitors. . . .but I am still keeping feelers out for when the time is right for sourcing my next monitor. . .
Marcus


----------



## Nigel_wales

cold blooded beast said:


> OK. . .well here it is fellas. . .and gentle ladies (unfortunately the few of you who follow this thread). . .on the breeding scenario. . .I have been busy doing precisely that!!!!!. . .My son is 11 and started secondary today. ..my girlfriends (soon to be fiancee. . .got the ring made up and waiting for the _appropriate_ moment)son is 4 1/2 and starting primary soon. . .plus we are 3 months pregnant. . .due in March. . . .so you see. . .breeding is very much on my mind. . .but I must complete the human baby collection before moving on to either more monitors. . .or breeding monitors. . . .but I am still keeping feelers out for when the time is right for sourcing my next monitor. . .
> Marcus


:lol2::lol2: nice reply. Congrats is in order as well I bet you can't wait till March !


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> OK. . .well here it is fellas. . .and gentle ladies (unfortunately the few of you who follow this thread). . .on the breeding scenario. . .I have been busy doing precisely that!!!!!. . .My son is 11 and started secondary today. ..my girlfriends (soon to be fiancee. . .got the ring made up and waiting for the _appropriate_ moment)son is 4 1/2 and starting primary soon. . .plus we are 3 months pregnant. . .due in March. . . .so you see. . .breeding is very much on my mind. . .but I must complete the human baby collection before moving on to either more monitors. . .or breeding monitors. . . .but I am still keeping feelers out for when the time is right for sourcing my next monitor. . .
> Marcus


Wow its all happening for you:lol2: Good luck on the engagement too mate  .. 

I waited so long for the appropriate moment with mine that she figured out what was going on miles in advance... then presented me with a lovely titanium ring moments after I put one on her finger.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> :lol2::lol2: nice reply. Congrats is in order as well I bet you can't wait till March !


Indeed . . .I can't. . .but also. . .can't wish 6 months of my life away. . .it'll be here soon enough


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Wow its all happening for you:lol2: Good luck on the engagement too mate  ..
> 
> I waited so long for the appropriate moment with mine that she figured out what was going on miles in advance... then presented me with a lovely titanium ring moments after I put one on her finger.


 yep. . . thanks. . . .oh she knows it's all gonna happen. . .your stories a cracker mate:no1:


----------



## Racheykins90

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Wow its all happening for you:lol2: Good luck on the engagement too mate  ..
> 
> I waited so long for the appropriate moment with mine that she figured out what was going on miles in advance... then presented me with a lovely titanium ring moments after I put one on her finger.


 
Thats because your fiance is psychic and you're easy to read


----------



## leopardgecko36

Barlow said:


> She#'s probably carrying eggs mate.


really, dont knwo if she was house with a male with the people i bouth her from, and how do you tell if she has eggs or not, is there an easy way. i will put some pics up when i get the chance.


----------



## Barlow

leopardgecko36 said:


> really, dont knwo if she was house with a male with the people i bouth her from, and how do you tell if she has eggs or not, is there an easy way. i will put some pics up when i get the chance.


She doesn't have to be housed with a male. It's one of the perils of keeping females on their own. She will cycle regardless of the presence of a male. It's hard to say how you can tell, especially since you just got her and cannot give details of previous husbandry. You get a feel for it once you've seen a cycling female or two. Pics would be a big help.

This is my female when cycling, before she mated. They get bigger once the eggs are fertilized.


----------



## leopardgecko36

Barlow said:


> She doesn't have to be housed with a male. It's one of the perils of keeping females on their own. She will cycle regardless of the presence of a male. It's hard to say how you can tell, especially since you just got her and cannot give details of previous husbandry. You get a feel for it once you've seen a cycling female or two. Pics would be a big help.
> 
> This is my female when cycling, before she mated. They get bigger once the eggs are fertilized.
> image


oh right will she lay eggs or do they just create thm and if they dont get fertalissed she will just re-absorb them? i will try to get some pics up tommoorw or if not i will on saturday.


----------



## Barlow

leopardgecko36 said:


> oh right will she lay eggs or do they just create thm and if they dont get fertalissed she will just re-absorb them? i will try to get some pics up tommoorw or if not i will on saturday.


They will reabsorb or lay them infertile. You need to make sure she has good nesting because if she holds on to them for too long they can start to go septic inside her and that sometimes leads to death.


----------



## cold blooded beast

cold blooded beast said:


> yep. . . thanks. . . .oh she knows it's all gonna happen. . .your stories a cracker mate:no1:





Racheykins90 said:


> Thats because your fiance is psychic and you're easy to read


:lol2:she's gotcha alright!!!


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> :lol2:she's gotcha alright!!!


Im a regular sleep talker... probably gave it away without even knowing... either that or women are just THAT good :lol2:


----------



## Racheykins90

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Im a regular sleep talker... probably gave it away without even knowing... either that or women are just THAT good :lol2:


I agree with the latter :no1:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Racheykins90 said:


> Thats because your fiance is psychic and you're easy to read





SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Im a regular sleep talker... probably gave it away without even knowing... either that or women are just THAT good :lol2:





Racheykins90 said:


> I agree with the latter :no1:


so long as you mean pcychic. . .and not psychO. . .it's all cool: victory:. . .to be honest. . .some of em ARE. . . ."That good". . . .and they know it:2thumb:


----------



## leopardgecko36

Barlow said:


> They will reabsorb or lay them infertile. You need to make sure she has good nesting because if she holds on to them for too long they can start to go septic inside her and that sometimes leads to death.


i have got half my tank at 1 foot depth of soil sand mix, is this enough for a girl this big? still havnt got pics of her will try as soon as i can get hold of her.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Came home to a skinny as a rake female ackie again today, checked the egg box, and 10 more pearly white ones :2thumb: they are like breeding machines my ackies :gasp:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Dean Cheetham said:


> Came home to a skinny as a rake female ackie again today, checked the egg box, and 10 more pearly white ones :2thumb: they are like breeding machines my ackies :gasp:


Great news.. ..AGAIN!


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

You keeping these ones dean?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> You keeping these ones dean?


Nope they will be up for sale or trade :2thumb: still have 2 left from the last clutch :gasp:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

cold blooded beast said:


> Great news.. ..AGAIN!


Thanks mate :2thumb:


----------



## rex636

Dean Cheetham said:


> Came home to a skinny as a rake female ackie again today, checked the egg box, and 10 more pearly white ones :2thumb: they are like breeding machines my ackies :gasp:


Well done Dean , I should be getting more in the next few days too.
Sad day on Sunday all my babies will be gone  on the plus side three weeks till my next clutch hatch


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Dean Cheetham said:


> Nope they will be up for sale or trade :2thumb: still have 2 left from the last clutch :gasp:


Congrats anyways mate. :2thumb: .... I would consider a bloodline trade if you weren't so far away, I often wonder what kind of long term effect breeding from the same bloodlines might take on CB reptiles.... might be something to keep in mind for the future, shame your not going to donny.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Congrats anyways mate. :2thumb: .... I would consider a bloodline trade if you weren't so far away, I often wonder what kind of long term effect breeding from the same bloodlines might take on CB reptiles.... might be something to keep in mind for the future, shame your not going to donny.


Yeh would be interested in a bloodline trade, but as you say, noone is near me :devil:
Makes them quite hard to sell as well :devil:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

rex636 said:


> Well done Dean , I should be getting more in the next few days too.
> Sad day on Sunday all my babies will be gone  on the plus side three weeks till my next clutch hatch


Cheers mate, fingers crossed for ya! 
I would have some due soon too but the 2nd clutch was duds


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Congrats anyways mate. :2thumb: .... I would consider a bloodline trade if you weren't so far away, I often wonder what kind of long term effect breeding from the same bloodlines might take on CB reptiles.... might be something to keep in mind for the future, shame your not going to donny.


Someone with more insight than myself will probably correct me if I'm wrong here,but . . .don't clutch mates breed within their own in the wild? . . .how many generations on are you with related blood lines?


----------



## rex636

Dean Cheetham said:


> Cheers mate, fingers crossed for ya!
> I would have some due soon too but the 2nd clutch was duds


Yea seems such a waste when the female goes through all the rigmarole of laying to produce slugs .


----------



## rex636

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Congrats anyways mate. :2thumb: .... I would consider a bloodline trade if you weren't so far away, I often wonder what kind of long term effect breeding from the same bloodlines might take on CB reptiles.... might be something to keep in mind for the future, shame your not going to donny.


I wonder if you traced it back to when ackies where first brought into the country how many of are ackies would be truly unrelated ?


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Congrats anyways mate. :2thumb: .... I would consider a bloodline trade if you weren't so far away, I often wonder what kind of long term effect breeding from the same bloodlines might take on CB reptiles.... might be something to keep in mind for the future, shame your not going to donny.





rex636 said:


> I wonder if you traced it back to when ackies where first brought into the country how many of are ackies would be truly unrelated ?


good point. . .


----------



## Barlow

leopardgecko36 said:


> i have got half my tank at 1 foot depth of soil sand mix, is this enough for a girl this big? still havnt got pics of her will try as soon as i can get hold of her.


A nestbox 18 inches high with a lid on would be far better.



SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Congrats anyways mate. :2thumb: .... I would consider a bloodline trade if you weren't so far away, I often wonder what kind of long term effect breeding from the same bloodlines might take on CB reptiles.... might be something to keep in mind for the future, shame your not going to donny.


Most ackies in the uk and europe are related in one way or another. Inbreeding is not such a problem with monitors and occurs in the wild. That's one way how local populations and subspecies develop.



cold blooded beast said:


> Someone with more insight than myself will probably correct me if I'm wrong here,but . . .don't clutch mates breed within their own in the wild? . . .how many generations on are you with related blood lines?


See above: victory:



rex636 said:


> I wonder if you traced it back to when ackies where first brought into the country how many of are ackies would be truly unrelated ?


Exactly:2thumb:


----------



## leopardgecko36

Barlow said:


> She doesn't have to be housed with a male. It's one of the perils of keeping females on their own. She will cycle regardless of the presence of a male. It's hard to say how you can tell, especially since you just got her and cannot give details of previous husbandry. You get a feel for it once you've seen a cycling female or two. Pics would be a big help.
> 
> This is my female when cycling, before she mated. They get bigger once the eggs are fertilized.
> image


got some pics, might be hard to see but she has wery chunky legs.










hope these help.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

leopardgecko36 said:


> got some pics, might be hard to see but she has wery chunky legs.
> 
> imageimage
> 
> hope these help.


 
oh she is very large :gasp:, looks overweight and gravid :lol2:


----------



## iangreentree

Does anyone have any adults forsale? Still not 100% sure what sex my 2 are so looking at adding another male or female to see what my 2 do!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

iangreentree said:


> Does anyone have any adults forsale? Still not 100% sure what sex my 2 are so looking at adding another male or female to see what my 2 do!


Thats a bad way of finding out if you ask me.
If they are adults post pic's and we will help where we can, if they are babies just wait until tho grow because adding them with adults will make them lunch. :2thumb:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Barlow said:


> Most ackies in the uk and europe are related in one way or another. Inbreeding is not such a problem with monitors and occurs in the wild. That's one way how local populations and subspecies develop.


hmm, interesting. would be interesting to do some gentics tests and find out. Have you had a chance to 'torch' my trio yet and 'determine' a possible sex? 

2 weeks and counting down!! :no1: ...


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Has anyone ever fed their ackies garden snails? Ive heard the can eat baby gals, I get plenty of snails round me.. i figured if i collected them up, fed them a controlled diet for a week or so to clear any possible pesticides would they be safe for my ackies?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Has anyone ever fed their ackies garden snails? Ive heard the can eat baby gals, I get plenty of snails round me.. i figured if i collected them up, fed them a controlled diet for a week or so to clear any possible pesticides would they be safe for my ackies?


Hi mate,

Never tried my ackies on them but my bosc ate them!
I have heard that it is advised to get your rep's tested for parasites on a regular basis if feeding WC snails.: victory:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Not worth the hassle then rather not give my babies parasites because im too cheap to buy them CB snails :devil: Im going to get some GALS, get them breeding and feed off the babies :2thumb: .... now to hunt down a GAL keeper and keep the feeder part on the down low until money has changed hands :whistling2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Plenty of people selling gals mate 
Probs get a few adult pairs for like a diver


----------



## iangreentree

Dean Cheetham said:


> Thats a bad way of finding out if you ask me.
> If they are adults post pic's and we will help where we can, if they are babies just wait until tho grow because adding them with adults will make them lunch. :2thumb:


That didn't come across right soz I have a viv for another adult so no probs if they don't get on.mine are about 18 months and I have posted pics a few times and no one has said the same ? One person says males another say pair another say females lol. I wish to add to them anyway so was hoping if I get a male from someone and slowly add him to them them they could maybe show what they are. ??


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Hi mate try to get a pic of both on them lying next to each each, close up head shot. easist way to compare. :2thumb:
If you have a spare viv, you could try and introduce them to a new male 1 at a time but you will have to be ready to take emergency action : victory:
they are not the easiest to split up when in a tangle :whistling2:


----------



## leopardgecko36

Dean Cheetham said:


> oh she is very large :gasp:, looks overweight and gravid :lol2:


lol i told you she is an absoulute monster,:lol2: trying to cut down on her food.


----------



## Nigel_wales

How's everyone doing? Some old pics to bump the old thread up :flrt:

















































































These baby Kim's are definately growing insanely quick!!!


----------



## Jaymz

Nigel_wales said:


> How's everyone doing? Some old pics to bump the old thread up :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> These baby Kim's are definately growing insanely quick!!!
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


Great pics mate, very nice collection you have there. : victory:: victory:

Whats next on the list ?


----------



## Nigel_wales

Jaymz said:


> Great pics mate, very nice collection you have there. : victory:: victory:
> 
> Whats next on the list ?


Thanks mate, I've been thinking of Kingorum but I'm not sure may go for a bigger Varanus species! It won't be for a while anyway need to get my own place first which is years off :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> image


Really love that shot. . .BIG time:no1:



Jaymz said:


> Whats next on the list ?


I'd like that one answered too. . .:lol2: . . .. . oh. . .just noticed Kingorum. . .cool choice


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> How's everyone doing? Some old pics to bump the old thread up :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> These baby Kim's are definately growing insanely quick!!!
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


yay more pictures!
That male ackie is blinking huge :mf_dribble:
Lovely kimbos too, coming along nicely now :2thumb:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Nigel_wales said:


> How's everyone doing? Some old pics to bump the old thread up :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> These baby Kim's are definately growing insanely quick!!!
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


Cant wait to come see these kims mate. Amazing collection of creatures there : victory: .....


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Hey guys, 
That's me finally caught up - only took about 40 minutes!!! :lol2:
Anywhoos, some cracking pics lately. This baby Kims are just gorgeous :flrt: and the baby Ackies, and who can forget Hobo :flrt:
Not long for me to wait now. 3 months and counting :mf_dribble:

Nearly finished my beardies background, which is the dry run for the Ackies viv. Quite chuffed with it so far. Will post a pic when it's finished, so yous can have a little laugh at my first attempt :lol2:

Jxx


----------



## Dean Cheetham

jo-jo-beans said:


> Hey guys,
> That's me finally caught up - only took about 40 minutes!!! :lol2:
> Anywhoos, some cracking pics lately. This baby Kims are just gorgeous :flrt: and the baby Ackies, and who can forget Hobo :flrt:
> Not long for me to wait now. 3 months and counting :mf_dribble:
> 
> Nearly finished my beardies background, which is the dry run for the Ackies viv. Quite chuffed with it so far. Will post a pic when it's finished, so yous can have a little laugh at my first attempt :lol2:
> 
> Jxx


 
haha thanks Jojo, hobo is doing great and so are the baby ackies :2thumb:
Should have brought my baby ackies im up in 3 weeks :lol2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Dean Cheetham said:


> haha thanks Jojo, hobo is doing great and so are the baby ackies :2thumb:
> Should have brought my baby ackies im up in 3 weeks :lol2:


I'm sure you could plan a Xmas trip too :lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

cold blooded beast said:


> Really love that shot. . .BIG time:no1:
> 
> 
> I'd like that one answered too. . .:lol2: . . .. . oh. . .just noticed Kingorum. . .cool choice


Cheers mate, yea Leucistic Kingorum is what I'm liking but also VTO to.



Chris18 said:


> yay more pictures!
> That male ackie is blinking huge :mf_dribble:
> Lovely kimbos too, coming along nicely now :2thumb:


Cheers Chris! 



SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Cant wait to come see these kims mate. Amazing collection of creatures there : victory: .....


Hopefully you'll be impressed mate! :lol2:



jo-jo-beans said:


> Hey guys,
> That's me finally caught up - only took about 40 minutes!!! :lol2:
> Anywhoos, some cracking pics lately. This baby Kims are just gorgeous :flrt: and the baby Ackies, and who can forget Hobo :flrt:
> Not long for me to wait now. 3 months and counting :mf_dribble:
> 
> Nearly finished my beardies background, which is the dry run for the Ackies viv. Quite chuffed with it so far. Will post a pic when it's finished, so yous can have a little laugh at my first attempt :lol2:
> 
> Jxx


Looking forward to pics! It really starts to come together after a couple of layers of grout.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

jo-jo-beans said:


> I'm sure you could plan a Xmas trip too :lol2:


If we enjoy it, im sure we can go back up! 
Unfortunately this time round we are flying.
My mate did do the 7 hour drive on saturday tho! :lol2: journey and a half!


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Nigel_wales said:


> Looking forward to pics! It really starts to come together after a couple of layers of grout.


Yes, erm, pics will be along shortly :blush: and totally agree - it was looking like a child did it before the grout went on!! : victory:



Dean Cheetham said:


> If we enjoy it, im sure we can go back up!
> Unfortunately this time round we are flying.
> My mate did do the 7 hour drive on saturday tho! :lol2: journey and a half!


Ooooh, that's a nasty one. I have done the Glasgow to London journey before, that was a total b1tch!!! Worth it tho, as I went to a Big Cat Foudation Heritage Centre in Kent, so I was hand feeding tigers, leopards, lions etc. AWESOME ain't the word!!!


Quick stupid question about the background. Is there a need to varnish the back of it? 

Cracked my foot the other day, so can't walk very well, which means no work for a few days (damn it!!!) lol so a few coats of varnish me thinks, and endless qvc of course!!!! :lol2:


----------



## Chris18

My turn to provide photos I guess, shame I can't offer a range of pictures of different odatria or even some rarer ones but oh well.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Chris18 said:


> My turn to provide photos I guess, shame I can't offer a range of pictures of different odatria or even some rarer ones but oh well.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Hey. . .true,not rare. .but really nice example though:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:. .plus good clean viv by the looks of it. . .great shots just chillin there. . .must be a great life the way we care and provide for them!!


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Crackin pics Chris. I especially like this one ... 




Chris18 said:


>


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Crackin pics Chris. I especially like this one ...


 I agree jjb. . .def my fave of em too. . .calm before the storm?. . .or more likely fat belly after sunday lunch. . .looks content:2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Nice pics Chris


----------



## Chris18

Thanks guys, it was definitely a lazy day apart from feeding time :2thumb:



Nigel_wales said:


> Nice pics Chris


You should let me at your kims with my camera :whistling2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Chris18 said:


> Thanks guys, it was definitely a lazy day apart from feeding time :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> You should let me at your kims with my camera :whistling2:


Surely an offer too good to refuse?!?!?!


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Chris18 said:


> You should let me at your kims with my camera :whistling2:


I think you'd have to search him once he's done Nigel!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Thanks guys, it was definitely a lazy day apart from feeding time :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> You should let me at your kims with my camera :whistling2:


Anytime mate now let's win a game on cod! Ffs


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Anytime mate now let's win a game on cod! Ffs


We will have to arrange something :2thumb:
What time will we be leaving for donny btw?



jo-jo-beans said:


> I think you'd have to search him once he's done Nigel!!! :whistling2:


That would be counter productive to my plan though


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> We will have to arrange something :2thumb:
> What time will we be leaving for donny btw?
> 
> 
> 
> That would be counter productive to my plan though


Aye no worries... Around 5am ish


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Some more great pics chris 

I cant wait to upload mine when they arrive, I want to get some of my setup on here, but I still homeless because I havnt moved house to set it up, I dont care about moving house, I just want to do this ackie viv :lol2:.. Im going into the estate agents tomorrow to crack some skulls!

Just purchased some Giant african land snails.. How often is too often for them to have snails? the guy in cardiff reptile store seems to think they will breed quicker than i can feed them off.. so if this is the case anyone around s wales is more than welcome to free snails when I have some spare :no1:


----------



## iangreentree

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Some more great pics chris
> 
> I cant wait to upload mine when they arrive, I want to get some of my setup on here, but I still homeless because I havnt moved house to set it up, I dont care about moving house, I just want to do this ackie viv :lol2:.. Im going into the estate agents tomorrow to crack some skulls!
> 
> Just purchased some Giant african land snails.. How often is too often for them to have snails? the guy in cardiff reptile store seems to think they will breed quicker than i can feed them off.. so if this is the case anyone around s wales is more than welcome to free snails when I have some spare :no1:


I have found the lay everytime you move them or clean them lol
Mine lay whey 8 weeks or so. Babies grow quick if you give them lots of fresh cutttle fish.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Right guys, :whistling2:

Here's the link to my pre-ackie background attempt 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/748966-first-attempt-background-s.html#post8906204


----------



## Jaymz

Chris18 said:


> My turn to provide photos I guess, shame I can't offer a range of pictures of different odatria or even some rarer ones but oh well.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Cracking pics/ackies Chris :no1::no1:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

jo-jo-beans said:


> Right guys, :whistling2:
> 
> Here's the link to my pre-ackie background attempt
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/748966-first-attempt-background-s.html#post8906204


Have you ever got the spartans breeding? I would love one :lol2: ..... Looking good though


----------



## jo-jo-beans

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Have you ever got the spartans breeding? I would love one :lol2: ..... Looking good though


Thanks sweets.

And that would be soooooooooo cool. Little mini Spartans :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Glauerti eggs are 50 days in tomorrow and have definately got bigger in size and all have veins when candled a couple of weeks a go. I changed the water to perlite mix recently as the eggs were a little turgid/ swollen. They seem a lot better now and not so turgid so hopefully and if I'm lucky I can hatch them out : victory:.

Here's a comparison pic:

NOW













BEFORE


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Glauerti eggs are 50 days in tomorrow and have definately got bigger in size and all have veins when candled a couple of weeks a go. I changed the water to perlite mix recently as the eggs were a little turgid/ swollen. They seem a lot better now and not so turgid so hopefully and if I'm lucky I can hatch them out : victory:.
> 
> Here's a comparison pic:
> 
> NOW
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> image


Looking good mate. I have had ackie eggs sweat before at around 70 days. I just added dry perlite around them and all turned good.: victory:


----------



## snakeskinshoes

No pics for an update from me yet as I'm still leaving it alone, eating plenty now and did manage to get a video of it eating pinky head chunks from tongs, after that was finished I put the heAdless mouse in and help onto it as the ackie (who is smaller than the pinky) pulled out and ate the insides lol very cool can't upload the vid onto photobucket though...


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Looking good mate. I have had ackie eggs sweat before at around 70 days. I just added dry perlite around them and all turned good.: victory:


Cheers mate, I changed the mix as it was still so early in. It's now 0.8:1 Perlite to water. I've seen to many reports of people have failures using 1:1 with Glauerti. They seem to be very sensitive to incubation husbandry compared to other monitors.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

9 days to go :2thumb: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::blowup::blowup::blowup::blowup:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> 9 days to go :2thumb: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


No need to boast you lucky so and so!!!!!! :2thumb::2thumb:

How's the set up going?


----------



## Barlow

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> 9 days to go :2thumb: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::blowup::blowup::blowup::blowup:


 
I'll try get some pics up tonight or tommorrow mate.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

jo-jo-beans said:


> No need to boast you lucky so and so!!!!!! :2thumb::2thumb:
> 
> How's the set up going?


 
ha, Ive been waiting long enough... umm I currently dont have a set up:blush:.. im actually homeless for that matter.... I have everything I need for them ready and waiting, I just havnt moved into my new place yet so no point doing it yet, estate agent has told me its 100% on monday though.. so monday night I will troll this thread with a million pictures of my setup :lol2: .. gives me a few days then to rectify temps and humidity etc before they ackies get the keys to the place



Barlow said:


> I'll try get some pics up tonight or tommorrow mate.


Awesome mate  dont know if I already asked you, but did you get a chance to try out 'torching' them?


----------



## Nigel_wales

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> but did you get a chance to try out 'torching' them?


Set them on fire?


----------



## jo-jo-beans

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> ha, Ive been waiting long enough... umm I currently dont have a set up:blush:.. im actually homeless for that matter.... I have everything I need for them ready and waiting, I just havnt moved into my new place yet so no point doing it yet, estate agent has told me its 100% on monday though.. so monday night I will troll this thread with a million pictures of my setup :lol2: .. gives me a few days then to rectify temps and humidity etc before they ackies get the keys to the place


Cool, remember you saying that it was gonna be ready not long before you get them. Frustrating, isn't it? :devil:



Nigel_wales said:


> Set them on fire?


Made me giggle :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

jo-jo-beans said:


> Cool, remember you saying that it was gonna be ready not long before you get them. Frustrating, isn't it? :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> Made me giggle :lol2::lol2:


Im bored out of my skull in work, I've been typing random stuff all day lol. You going to Doncaster?


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Nigel_wales said:


> Im bored out of my skull in work, I've been typing random stuff all day lol. You going to Doncaster?


Unfortunately not. I made it down last year, was a hell of a trip.
I was actually considering it, but the software that I'm working on goes live on the 19 sept, which is pants, as I'd have to have taken the Monday off just in case of and delays travelling.

Might be going to the one in October, in Durham. I think Steve is taking a couple of his monitors down. And it's only about a 5 hour round trip. :2thumb:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Nigel_wales said:


> Set them on fire?


lol, changes their colourings a bit.. makes them go black 



jo-jo-beans said:


> Cool, remember you saying that it was gonna be ready not long before you get them. Frustrating, isn't it? :devil:


Yup very frustrating, but my original plan meant me having to set up on the day they arrived, however luckily as the estate agent couldnt get the house ready by then, instead of having them couriered Nigel was kind enough to say he would pick them up from donny for me :2thumb: taking the stress off me and the stress off the ackies: victory:


----------



## Carl6688

Eurgh this is so frustrating. 

I thought I was ready to pick up my baby ackies tomorrow as I had the heat lamp running a few days and everything seemed fine. Today my UV kit arrived and when I plugged it in and turn it on the heat lamps in the ackie and berber viv start to flicker then turn off!!!! Anyone got a solution to this?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

pics and info of how you got it all set up would be useful, what wattages are running, what capacity are your multi point adaptors etc.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Carl6688 said:


> Eurgh this is so frustrating.
> 
> I thought I was ready to pick up my baby ackies tomorrow as I had the heat lamp running a few days and everything seemed fine. Today my UV kit arrived and when I plugged it in and turn it on the heat lamps in the ackie and berber viv start to flicker then turn off!!!! Anyone got a solution to this?


 
Sounds like something is drawing to much wattage perhaps?


----------



## Carl6688

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> pics and info of how you got it all set up would be useful, what wattages are running, what capacity are your multi point adaptors etc.


I've only got 1 socket in my room and theres quite alot of equipment plugged in to it, so I'm thinking my only solution is to get another socket fitted in my room. Would my ackies be ok without UV for a week or two?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

do ackies need uv.. now thats debate.. Barlow keeps and breeds perfectly healthy ackies without UV ... most keepers install it to be on the safe side but a lot say ackies dont even need it, im sure a week would be fine without UV... sounds like your running some crazy power from one socket, get another fitted would be my advice before things get dangerous.


----------



## Carl6688

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> do ackies need uv.. now thats debate.. Barlow keeps and breeds perfectly healthy ackies without UV ... most keepers install it to be on the safe side but a lot say ackies dont even need it, im sure a week would be fine without UV... sounds like your running some crazy power from one socket, get another fitted would be my advice before things get dangerous.


Yeh its pretty ridiculous at the minute, got extensions in extensions in extensions >.>


----------



## jo-jo-beans

With the uv debate, I kinda tend to think, if they'd get the sun in the wild, then why shouldn't they get it in their viv - so to speak. :2thumb:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Carl6688 said:


> Yeh its pretty ridiculous at the minute, got extensions in extensions in extensions >.>


:gasp: Theres your problem then... seriously mate, the fire risk there is huge, the equipment is designed to hold certain wattages, all it takes is too much power going through a plug/adaptor etc to melt something or create massive amounts of heat and cause an electrical fire. especially where vivariums are involved considering the temperatures they have to run at to begin with. I would get an electrician around as soon as you possibly can, or get home insurance.. which ever you can get the quickes :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> With the uv debate, I kinda tend to think, if they'd get the sun in the wild, then why shouldn't they get it in their viv - so to speak. :2thumb:


 My way of thinking too


----------



## Carl6688

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> :gasp: Theres your problem then... seriously mate, the fire risk there is huge, the equipment is designed to hold certain wattages, all it takes is too much power going through a plug/adaptor etc to melt something or create massive amounts of heat and cause an electrical fire. especially where vivariums are involved considering the temperatures they have to run at to begin with. I would get an electrician around as soon as you possibly can, or get home insurance.. which ever you can get the quickes :lol2:


Fortunately my cousin is an electrician, I'll give him a ring tomorrow : victory:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

jo-jo-beans said:


> With the uv debate, I kinda tend to think, if they'd get the sun in the wild, then why shouldn't they get it in their viv - so to speak. :2thumb:


I personally am going to provide UV for mine, to air on the side of caution more than anything, but each keeper to their own,.. but 2 weeks without so he doesnt burn his house down will probably do them better than being fried to a cinder :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I personally am going to provide UV for mine, to air on the side of caution more than anything, but each keeper to their own,.. but 2 weeks without so he doesnt burn his house down will probably do them better than being fried to a cinder :lol2:


Yea. . .that's taking the Frank retes "Heat em n feed em" philosophy a touch too far perhaps!!


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> Yea. . .that's taking the Frank retes "Heat em n feed em" philosophy a touch too far perhaps!!


Was thinking - what kind of a mental is Frank Retes????

:lol2::lol2: I read "heat em and eat em" :lol2::lol2:

(I'm just up and still sleepy - brainio no workie right)


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

jo-jo-beans said:


> Was thinking - what kind of a mental is Frank Retes????
> 
> :lol2::lol2: I read "heat em and eat em" :lol2::lol2:
> 
> (I'm just up and still sleepy - brainio no workie right)


Odatria is an aquired taste.. delicacy in some countries .......... probably


----------



## Nigel_wales

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> do ackies need uv.. now thats debate.. Barlow keeps and breeds perfectly healthy ackies without UV ... most keepers install it to be on the safe side but a lot say ackies dont even need it, im sure a week would be fine without UV... sounds like your running some crazy power from one socket, get another fitted would be my advice before things get dangerous.


I use the arcadia mvb bulbs, they kick out huge amounts of heat and uv. Very good bulbs plus the uv output is high.



SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> :gasp: Theres your problem then... seriously mate, the fire risk there is huge, the equipment is designed to hold certain wattages, all it takes is too much power going through a plug/adaptor etc to melt something or create massive amounts of heat and cause an electrical fire. especially where vivariums are involved considering the temperatures they have to run at to begin with. I would get an electrician around as soon as you possibly can, or get home insurance.. which ever you can get the quickes :lol2:


I use extensions and if they have the correct fuses installed they are fine imo. Just dont buy cheap extenstion leads. All mine are surge protected to.


----------



## Barlow

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> ha, Ive been waiting long enough... umm I currently dont have a set up:blush:.. im actually homeless for that matter.... I have everything I need for them ready and waiting, I just havnt moved into my new place yet so no point doing it yet, estate agent has told me its 100% on monday though.. so monday night I will troll this thread with a million pictures of my setup :lol2: .. gives me a few days then to rectify temps and humidity etc before they ackies get the keys to the place
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome mate  dont know if I already asked you, but did you get a chance to try out 'torching' them?


I had a look mate and it seems that they are a 3:3. I'm still not convinced about the technique. For example, when I hold the babies they will poo on you and what is to say that one that appears female by the candling technique may be a male, but you can't see the hemipene because it is partially everted???? I'll do it again the morning of the show as they are hard to tell apart right now.


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> I use the arcadia mvb bulbs, they kick out huge amounts of heat and uv. Very good bulbs plus the uv output is high.
> 
> 
> While I don't use U.V anymore for my monitors I would never advise someone to leave it out of their set up. It's always best to be safe rather than sorry. I'm doing it currently to see if their are any pitfalls in not using it. Just an experiment for myself.
> 
> I use extensions and if they have the correct fuses installed they are fine imo. Just dont buy cheap extenstion leads. All mine are surge protected to.


Yeah, all mine go through one plug and all extensions are surge protected. No problems to date.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Yeah, all mine go through one plug and all extensions are surge protected. No problems to date.


My bro is a sparky nd reckons it ll be fine. Not long till donny now mukka!


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> My bro is a sparky nd reckons it ll be fine. Not long till donny now mukka!


Yes mate. I'm looking forward to it. All six ackies are sold and going there. My missus is coming along this time. She like Tokays so might have to buy her one as she never has owned a reptile and aint too keen on the dwarfies. You after anything from the show? I'm just wanting all the internal hardware for my new vivs which I still haven't finished varnishing. :gasp:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Yes mate. I'm looking forward to it. All six ackies are sold and going there. My missus is coming along this time. She like Tokays so might have to buy her one as she never has owned a reptile and aint too keen on the dwarfies. You after anything from the show? I'm just wanting all the internal hardware for my new vivs which I still haven't finished varnishing. :gasp:


Ah cool mate. Have a word with tombo on here  he sells cb tokays which u probaly know. I had to buy my Mrs cresties which I've started to look after more n more..... Funny that lol. Only equipment ill be looking for to and a SIM container, got a full car this year so should save huge amounts on fuel. I'm having trouble with that yacht varnish, the smell just won't go away! Luckily its on nestboxes I painted so they are removable.


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Ah cool mate. Have a word with tombo on here  he sells cb tokays which u probaly know. I had to buy my Mrs cresties which I've started to look after more n more..... Funny that lol. Only equipment ill be looking for to and a SIM container, got a full car this year so should save huge amounts on fuel. I'm having trouble with that yacht varnish, the smell just won't go away! Luckily its on nestboxes I painted so they are removable.


What brand varnish did you get? I have previously used International, but I'm using Ronseal Yacht varnish this time around and the smell seems to go much quicker. I got a SIMS container at the last show mate, while you and the Mrs were off buying Cresties. £20. I'm hoping they'll have some of the bigger ones in stock this time around. They are extremely well made though. I know a couple of people who have some issues with Tombo, and besides my local dealer breeds Tokays. I've just got a feeling my missus will see one at the show.: victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> What brand varnish did you get? I have previously used International, but I'm using Ronseal Yacht varnish this time around and the smell seems to go much quicker. I got a SIMS container at the last show mate, while you and the Mrs were off buying Cresties. £20. I'm hoping they'll have some of the bigger ones in stock this time around. They are extremely well made though. I know a couple of people who have some issues with Tombo, and besides my local dealer breeds Tokays. I've just got a feeling my missus will see one at the show.: victory:


Ronseal mate, its fine when kept at a low temp but heat seems to trigger it to kick out more fumes, I've had it in the viv for 2 weeks under hot temps and outside in the greenhouse for a week prior to that.


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Ronseal mate, its fine when kept at a low temp but heat seems to trigger it to kick out more fumes, I've had it in the viv for 2 weeks under hot temps and outside in the greenhouse for a week prior to that.


That might be it then. I'll see what happens when the vivs are finished with lamps in. My 5 ackies that I'm raising are quickly outgrowing their 3 foot enclosure though and I need to finish them ASAP.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> That might be it then. I'll see what happens when the vivs are finished with lamps in. My 5 ackies that I'm raising are quickly outgrowing their 3 foot enclosure though and I need to finish them ASAP.


Yep the incubator stinks of it to, I made that months a go. Let me know how u find it mate. How are the baby Ackies doing anyway bud?


----------



## Dreamz21

Hi guys I've just had an argument so to speak about enclosure size for hatchling ackies

The story goes....... He found roughly 20 eggs all slug from his female yellow ackie and he is now preparing for by getting an enclosure incase they have more.. A 4x2x2.. To house all of the ackie hatchlings and apparently houseing about 20 in that size is fine.. I think 6 max (hatchling) in that size..

Or am I wrong?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Nigel_wales said:


> I use extensions and if they have the correct fuses installed they are fine imo. Just dont buy cheap extenstion leads. All mine are surge protected to.


The issue is with having extension leads running from extension leads though, all mine run off multipoints too, but I wouldnt have have more that one multipoint per wall socket, unless i figured out the maximum capacity each adaptor can hold and how much power was being run through them... having them with surge protectors is safe enough though.



Barlow said:


> I had a look mate and it seems that they are a 3:3. I'm still not convinced about the technique. For example, when I hold the babies they will poo on you and what is to say that one that appears female by the candling technique may be a male, but you can't see the hemipene because it is partially everted???? I'll do it again the morning of the show as they are hard to tell apart right now.


ahh right sweet, im just curious so I can see later on whether it worked and sexing that way is 'reliable' ..


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Yep the incubator stinks of it to, I made that months a go. Let me know how u find it mate. How are the baby Ackies doing anyway bud?


My 5 holdbacks are growing well and seem to be getting along just fine. They eat too much though. Or so my wallet is telling me. 

The other clutch of 6 are all fine too and growing well. They'll all be gone a week tommorrow.


----------



## Barlow

Dreamz21 said:


> Hi guys I've just had an argument so to speak about enclosure size for hatchling ackies
> 
> The story goes....... He found roughly 20 eggs all slug from his female yellow ackie and he is now preparing for by getting an enclosure incase they have more.. A 4x2x2.. To house all of the ackie hatchlings and apparently houseing about 20 in that size is fine.. I think 6 max (hatchling) in that size..
> 
> Or am I wrong?


Housing 20 hatchlings together would be a bad idea in my opinion. It's not that the viv wouldn't be big enough but it would be hard to keep track on all individuals to make sure they are eating and growing well. There would also be a lot of fighting within a group that large. I keep 6 hatchlings in a 64 litre RUB without problems.


----------



## Barlow

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> The issue is with having extension leads running from extension leads though, all mine run off multipoints too, but I wouldnt have have more that one multipoint per wall socket, unless i figured out the maximum capacity each adaptor can hold and how much power was being run through them... having them with surge protectors is safe enough though.
> 
> 
> 
> ahh right sweet, im just curious so I can see later on whether it worked and sexing that way is 'reliable' ..


 
No worries mate. Not long now!!!!!!


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dreamz21 said:


> Hi guys I've just had an argument so to speak about enclosure size for hatchling ackies
> 
> The story goes....... He found roughly 20 eggs all slug from his female yellow ackie and he is now preparing for by getting an enclosure incase they have more.. A 4x2x2.. To house all of the ackie hatchlings and apparently houseing about 20 in that size is fine.. I think 6 max (hatchling) in that size..
> 
> Or am I wrong?


Id be more concerned about housing that many together. They do better raised in small groups. Large groups like that will cause stress nd put weak and less dominant animals off food. Which in turn will be hard to monitor and pick up on in such a large group. 



SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> The issue is with having extension leads running from extension leads though, all mine run off multipoints too, but I wouldnt have have more that one multipoint per wall socket, unless i figured out the maximum capacity each adaptor can hold and how much power was being run through them... having them with surge protectors is safe enough though.
> 
> 
> 
> ahh right sweet, im just curious so I can see later on whether it worked and sexing that way is 'reliable' ..



Surely a fuse would just blow before anything else? If using the right ones of course.


----------



## Barlow

I've been making some really good progress with my male auffenbergi today. He's actually coming halfway out of his cork tube hide to take roaches from tongs. It's taken me 12 months to get this far. I wonder how much more he will improve? I'm hoping that one day he'll come out to feed in front of me whenever I put food in the cage. I'm going to be transfering the pair to a new viv in about a month though and I fear that will set him back a bit.


----------



## Carl6688

Got my ackies! :2thumb: I can see why people rave so much about them, they're so full of character, It's adorable watching them try and climb everything :2thumb: 

Heres some pics before they started rampaging:


----------



## Barlow

Carl6688 said:


> Got my ackies! :2thumb: I can see why people rave so much about them, they're so full of character, It's adorable watching them try and climb everything :2thumb:
> 
> Heres some pics before they started rampaging:
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
Very nice mate. :no1: You can't beat baby ackies for the fun factor. MORE PICS PLEASE!!!:mf_dribble:


----------



## Carl6688

They've built up quite an audience:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Nigel_wales said:


> .
> 
> Surely a fuse would just blow before anything else? If using the right ones of course.


I went to an fire awareness course a couple of years ago and the presenter was telling us of how many electrical fires are because people overload sockets with loads of extension leads, I also did the yearly fire risk assessment for my work this year (took me 4 months... never again, the building is massive!!!) and one of thing to look out for was over use of multipoints... Im always wary of over using them personally, but I would assume a average vivarium would have an output of no more than 350W .. each of mine are 200w max at any one time.. and for leads that can take power in a few KW im sure this isnt a problem, but if carls is cutting his bulbs power then a new plug might be a safe solution.



Barlow said:


> No worries mate. Not long now!!!!!!


Its like the build up to christmas for a child mate, sometimes I wake up at night and cant get back to sleep because I look at my phone and the date has moved 1 digit closer, I havnt been this anxious for anything in years haha, having just seen carls set up and babies im probably not going to sleep for the rest of the week :devil:


----------



## Carl6688

Just ordered some new adapters. The ones im currently using are decades old so that might be why they're overloading. I'm also not sure if the old ones are surge protected, so even if the new ones still overload, at least they'll be safe.


----------



## Carl6688

Since the heat lamp came on at 10 only 2 of them have been out to bask, with no sign of the other one, is this normal?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Carl6688 said:


> Since the heat lamp came on at 10 only 2 of them have been out to bask, with no sign of the other one, is this normal?


 
yes mate, just lave them alone :2thumb:
They will come out eventually : victory:


----------



## Carl6688

Dean Cheetham said:


> yes mate, just lave them alone :2thumb:
> They will come out eventually : victory:


I can't help but worry, they just look so delicate at this size :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Carl6688 said:


> I can't help but worry, they just look so delicate at this size :lol2:


Dont worry mate, they will be fine : victory:
They are more robust they you may think.
Even when mine hatched they were really strong on day 2 :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Carl6688 said:


> I can't help but worry, they just look so delicate at this size :lol2:





Dean Cheetham said:


> Dont worry mate, they will be fine : victory:
> They are more robust they you may think.
> Even when mine hatched they were really strong on day 2 :2thumb:


Delicate in appearance.. .but 'ard as nailz. . .they look fantastic...and certainly only going to get even better:2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

All this talk of ackies made me want to take some pic's :2thumb:

Male - Reggie



































Female - Ronnie


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Putting a Deposit down on this beautiful Female hopefully on thursday :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Dean Cheetham said:


> Putting a Deposit down on this beautiful Female hopefully on thursday :2thumb:
> 
> image


Lucky devil


----------



## jimmythetramp

Hi all, well i've been busy today finally getting some work done on the ackies viv, collecting him at donny in a week and am well excited! built my retes stack with the mrs earlier and i think its doing a good job! used the ir temp gun got a basking spot of 128.7f on top with ambients reading 109.5f its a lot cooler on the next lower down 85.2f so i think i'm gonna drill a hole in the top level to let the heat travel down lower.

here is a pic of how its looking so far... 











please remember this is a work in progress... still need to add substrate (tommorows job), gonna get a RUB to allow for a deeper digging area, the weird wooden level is drilled on to the side of the viv with brackets so is very secure, their is a big tube of cork bark hidden under the flatter piece on top, am gonna order some cork bark tiles to go around the sides of the retes stack to make it look a little nicer, their is a ardacdia 12% t5 tube in their for UV just turned it of for the pic, sorry it looks bad blame iphone,

how does everyone think its looking so far? any constructive criticism more than welcome. : victory:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jimmythetramp said:


> Hi all, well i've been busy today finally getting some work done on the ackies viv, collecting him at donny in a week and am well excited! built my retes stack with the mrs earlier and i think its doing a good job! used the ir temp gun got a basking spot of 128.7f on top with ambients reading 109.5f its a lot cooler on the next lower down 85.2f so i think i'm gonna drill a hole in the top level to let the heat travel down lower.
> 
> here is a pic of how its looking so far...
> 
> image
> 
> 
> please remember this is a work in progress... still need to add substrate (tommorows job), gonna get a RUB to allow for a deeper digging area, the weird wooden level is drilled on to the side of the viv with brackets so is very secure, their is a big tube of cork bark hidden under the flatter piece on top, am gonna order some cork bark tiles to go around the sides of the retes stack to make it look a little nicer, their is a ardacdia 12% t5 tube in their for UV just turned it of for the pic, sorry it looks bad blame iphone,
> 
> how does everyone think its looking so far? any constructive criticism more than welcome. : victory:


I reckon a hole in the top one or even two plates on the Retes will do the trick and give more choice on thermal gradient.. .what substrate are you going with?


----------



## jimmythetramp

cold blooded beast said:


> I reckon a hole in the top one or even two plates on the Retes will do the trick and give more choice on thermal gradient.. .what substrate are you going with?


cheers thats what i thought too! i think i'm gonna go with a 70% sterilised top soil mixed with play sand, and try and pile it higher at the back of the viv because the lip isn't that high at the front.


----------



## cold blooded beast

jimmythetramp said:


> cheers thats what i thought too! i think i'm gonna go with a 70% sterilised top soil mixed with play sand, and try and pile it higher at the back of the viv because the lip isn't that high at the front.


Sounds good to me. . .also with respect to making the stack "look nice" just consider keeping it easy to clean.. . .
. . .I should stress I have no keeping experience with Ackies...but they eat,s:censor:t and it's gotta be cleaned up:2thumb::2thumb:
. .they'll love the deep box and depth of soil/sand toward the back...post pics when they're in residence: victory:


----------



## jimmythetramp

cold blooded beast said:


> Sounds good to me. . .also with respect to making the stack "look nice" just consider keeping it easy to clean.. . .
> . . .I should stress I have no keeping experience with Ackies...but they eat,s:censor:t and it's gotta be cleaned up:2thumb::2thumb:
> . .they'll love the deep box and depth of soil/sand toward the back...post pics when they're in residence: victory:


haha the pretty stack is the mrs idea, i'll have to buy her some marrigolds for her to clean up with. :whip: :lol2:

oh don't worry pics will follow when i pick him/her up :mf_dribble:


----------



## Barlow

jimmythetramp said:


> Hi all, well i've been busy today finally getting some work done on the ackies viv, collecting him at donny in a week and am well excited! built my retes stack with the mrs earlier and i think its doing a good job! used the ir temp gun got a basking spot of 128.7f on top with ambients reading 109.5f its a lot cooler on the next lower down 85.2f so i think i'm gonna drill a hole in the top level to let the heat travel down lower.
> 
> here is a pic of how its looking so far...
> 
> image
> 
> 
> please remember this is a work in progress... still need to add substrate (tommorows job), gonna get a RUB to allow for a deeper digging area, the weird wooden level is drilled on to the side of the viv with brackets so is very secure, their is a big tube of cork bark hidden under the flatter piece on top, am gonna order some cork bark tiles to go around the sides of the retes stack to make it look a little nicer, their is a ardacdia 12% t5 tube in their for UV just turned it of for the pic, sorry it looks bad blame iphone,
> 
> how does everyone think its looking so far? any constructive criticism more than welcome. : victory:


Whatever you do, *do not drill a hole in the retes stack.* That totally takes away the point of it. Yes, it is there for a choice of temps, but a hole will just pull air through it. That dehydtrates a monitor and they will not use it as much. Tight spaces that they can squeeze into, no airflow and a range of temps. Thats what a Retes stack should offer.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Barlow said:


> Whatever you do, *do not drill a hole in the retes stack.* That totally takes away the point of it. Yes, it is there for a choice of temps, but a hole will just pull air through it. That dehydtrates a monitor and they will not use it as much. Tight spaces that they can squeeze into, no airflow and a range of temps. Thats what a Retes stack should offer.


Just goes to show. . .experience counts. . .so glad I at least admitted to Not having actually had any myself. . .Thanks for putting me/us straight:blush:
Marcus


----------



## Chris18

Not the best image i've ever produced but it'll do


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Whatever you do, *do not drill a hole in the retes stack.* That totally takes away the point of it. Yes, it is there for a choice of temps, but a hole will just pull air through it. That dehydtrates a monitor and they will not use it as much. Tight spaces that they can squeeze into, no airflow and a range of temps. Thats what a Retes stack should offer.


How do u get the humidity up inbetween the layers of a retes stack. I use patio slabs which are stone dry. The humidity is very very low within the stack, I was thinkin of fillin it with a little damp spagnum moss to keep the humidity up.


----------



## Chris18

more 




























and i've waited a long time to get this evasive slippery thing


----------



## jimmythetramp

Barlow said:


> Whatever you do, *do not drill a hole in the retes stack.* That totally takes away the point of it. Yes, it is there for a choice of temps, but a hole will just pull air through it. That dehydtrates a monitor and they will not use it as much. Tight spaces that they can squeeze into, no airflow and a range of temps. Thats what a Retes stack should offer.


*Throws hole cutter out open window!* Phew! that was a close. thank you for the advice i dont fancy trying to do repair work. :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> more
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> and i've waited a long time to get this evasive slippery thing
> 
> image


Awesome shots mate!


----------



## cold blooded beast

Chris18 said:


> more
> 
> 
> and i've waited a long time to get this evasive slippery thing
> 
> image


Possibly my all time fave Ackie picture to date. . .as soon as I get home I'm nickin that for wall paper on lap top . .cheers dude. . Thanks for posting


----------



## cold blooded beast

Just thinking. . .for those of you that do use a Retes stack type arrangement. . .IF there is not a good gradual temp gradient between the levels (but more of a thermal blocking effect. . as in the example several posts up)how is it rectified?. . .It's got me curious as I have seen stacks with and without holes. . .but not used one myself,I just use cork bark restin on top of each other (creates plenty of tight spaces at various heights)


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> Not the best image i've ever produced but it'll do
> 
> image


 Very nice indeed Chris.



Nigel_wales said:


> How do u get the humidity up inbetween the layers of a retes stack. I use patio slabs which are stone dry. The humidity is very very low within the stack, I was thinkin of fillin it with a little damp spagnum moss to keep the humidity up.


It doesn't have to be humid in there, but if a monitor is in there and subject to air moving freely over it then it won't spend long in there. Air moving over a monitor (especially warm air) will dehydrate it. Think of it as an amphibian but with thicker skin. It will dehydrate but a lot slower. If you provide it with choices where it can thermoregulate without rapidly dehydrating then you are covering a lot of choices. Low humidity it can stand for a while. Low humidity with a constant air flow around it is really bad.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Heres some pic's if interested :2thumb:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/751003-v-prasinus-demolishing-roaches.html


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Dean Cheetham said:


> Heres some pic's if interested :2thumb:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/751003-v-prasinus-demolishing-roaches.html


Awesome pics... last couple where the oothecas have popped out from being squashed:lol2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

p.s ... less than a week now:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Awesome pics... last couple where the oothecas have popped out from being squashed:lol2:


ta mate :2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

Just thought I'd post a couple of pics of the hatchlings. These two are from different clutches and there is a 4 week age gap.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Just thought I'd post a couple of pics of the hatchlings. These two are from different clutches and there is a 4 week age gap.
> image
> image
> image
> image


 
Awesome pics mate :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> Awesome pics mate :2thumb:


Looking good Barlow  
Mine have had their 1st or 2nd shed now.


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Awesome pics mate :2thumb:


Thanks Nigel.



Dean Cheetham said:


> Looking good Barlow
> Mine have had their 1st or 2nd shed now.


Cheers Dean. Mine always seem to be in shed. Have you held any of yours back for yourself?


----------



## Paul P

Was just a little dubious about this pairing, the males a new one and really huge, decided to put my girly with him and its love at first sight :flrt:

So now its fingers crossed for some babies with a slightly different parentage, even if it is half blood, to mix with this years hatchlings.


----------



## Paul P

Barlow said:


> Just thought I'd post a couple of pics of the hatchlings. These two are from different clutches and there is a 4 week age gap.
> image
> image
> image
> image


Cracking pics Barlow, amazing just how quick they grow if given a good diet and proper care, nice one :2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

Paul P said:


> Was just a little dubious about this pairing, the males a new one and really huge, decided to put my girly with him and its love at first sight :flrt:
> 
> So now its fingers crossed for some babies with a slightly different parentage, even if it is half blood, to mix with this years hatchlings.
> 
> image


Fingers and toes crossed for you matey. That male does look huge!



Paul P said:


> Cracking pics Barlow, amazing just how quick they grow if given a good diet and proper care, nice one :2thumb:


Cheers Paul. It still amazes me just how much food these little guys can pack away.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Barlow said:


> Thanks Nigel.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Dean. Mine always seem to be in shed. Have you held any of yours back for yourself?


No mate, i did originally have 2 left over i was tempted to keep for myself.
But now im afraid they will be part of an exchange on the new female Green tree. :2thumb:



Paul P said:


> Was just a little dubious about this pairing, the males a new one and really huge, decided to put my girly with him and its love at first sight :flrt:
> 
> So now its fingers crossed for some babies with a slightly different parentage, even if it is half blood, to mix with this years hatchlings.
> 
> image


Congrats Paul :no1: I remember seeing your gravid female when i was up, pacing around the viv trying to nest : victory:


----------



## Paul P

Barlow said:


> Fingers and toes crossed for you matey. That male does look huge!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Paul. It still amazes me just how much food these little guys can pack away.


Well its stated they reach 30cm but im sure hes bigger, I think hes almost on par with some of the ackie adults ive seen, by far the biggest storri ive seen to date, ill measure him tomorrow if i remember but you can see why I was more than a little concerned :gasp:


























Heres the female back in with a 3 year old male, hardly any size diffence between these 2 ?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Paul P said:


> Well its stated they reach 30cm but im sure hes bigger, I think hes almost on par with some of the ackie adults ive seen, by far the biggest storri ive seen to date, ill measure him tomorrow if i remember but you can see why I was more than a little concerned :gasp:
> 
> image
> image
> image


 
Definatley a big Fella there Paul :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Have you got the new Baccari's yet mate? : victory:


----------



## Paul P

Dean Cheetham said:


> Definatley a big Fella there Paul :2thumb:



Cheers Dean, Hes a belter :2thumb:

Is that it then for the ackies this year or do you have you any more in the incubator ?


----------



## Paul P

Dean Cheetham said:


> Have you got the new Baccari's yet mate? : victory:


Sunday, I can't wait, can't come soon enough :bash:

Vivs all finished though and ready for the new arrivals :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Paul P said:


> Cheers Dean, Hes a belter :2thumb:
> 
> Is that it then for the ackies this year or do you have you any more in the incubator ?


Got 11 in the baitor mate :mf_dribble:



Paul P said:


> Sunday, I can't wait, can't come soon enough :bash:
> 
> Vivs all finished though and ready for the new arrivals :2thumb:


Cant wait for the photo's Buddy, will be Looking forward to seeing them!
Got some pic's of the finished pad?


----------



## Paul P

Dean Cheetham said:


> Got 11 in the baitor mate :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for the photo's Buddy, will be Looking forward to seeing them!
> Got some pic's of the finished pad?


Here are a few of the viv the pair are going in, converted wardrobes to keep my costs down, lol

These are before it was actually finished, pictures don't do it any real justice

External nest box









Nearly there









Didnt like the strut in the middle, although practical I decided to remove it









Finished and up and running










Im presently building this for the odd male Beccarii I have, itll be joined to the other viv once finished so the hide boxes/nest boxes will be between both and in neither vivs, I think thatll make the job of checking them so much easier.












Go easy on me, lol, but what do you think?


----------



## cold blooded beast

:2thumb:


Paul P said:


> Here are a few of the viv the pair are going in, converted wardrobes to keep my costs down, lol
> 
> These are before it was actually finished, pictures don't do it any real justice
> 
> External nest box
> image
> 
> Nearly there
> image
> 
> Didnt like the strut in the middle, although practical I decided to remove it
> image
> 
> Finished and up and running
> image
> 
> 
> Im presently building this for the odd male Beccarii I have, itll be joined to the other viv once finished so the hide boxes/nest boxes will be between both and in neither vivs, I think thatll make the job of checking them so much easier.
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> Go easy on me, lol, but what do you think?


Recycling=cool
Monitors=very cool
Recycling+Monitors=VERY VERY cool
Personally I can't think of a better use for an unused wardrobe. . :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Paul P said:


> Here are a few of the viv the pair are going in, converted wardrobes to keep my costs down, lol
> 
> These are before it was actually finished, pictures don't do it any real justice
> 
> External nest box
> image
> 
> Nearly there
> image
> 
> Didnt like the strut in the middle, although practical I decided to remove it
> image
> 
> Finished and up and running
> image
> 
> 
> Im presently building this for the odd male Beccarii I have, itll be joined to the other viv once finished so the hide boxes/nest boxes will be between both and in neither vivs, I think thatll make the job of checking them so much easier.
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> Go easy on me, lol, but what do you think?


 
I think they look mint mate :2thumb:
Definatley not a bad go for wardrobes: victory:
Like the external nest box idea too.
Really makes me want to start building a new viv for mine, but until the bank recoups a bit of cash they will have to stay in the 4x4x2 im afraid


----------



## Nigel_wales

Paul P said:


> Was just a little dubious about this pairing, the males a new one and really huge, decided to put my girly with him and its love at first sight :flrt:
> 
> So now its fingers crossed for some babies with a slightly different parentage, even if it is half blood, to mix with this years hatchlings.
> 
> image


Good luck mate!



Paul P said:


> Here are a few of the viv the pair are going in, converted wardrobes to keep my costs down, lol
> 
> These are before it was actually finished, pictures don't do it any real justice
> 
> External nest box
> image
> 
> Nearly there
> image
> 
> Didnt like the strut in the middle, although practical I decided to remove it
> image
> 
> Finished and up and running
> image
> 
> 
> Im presently building this for the odd male Beccarii I have, itll be joined to the other viv once finished so the hide boxes/nest boxes will be between both and in neither vivs, I think thatll make the job of checking them so much easier.
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> Go easy on me, lol, but what do you think?


Those viv's look awesome, really like the external nestbox. Can't wait to see some pics with the new inhabitant's in there to and some CB Beccari one day which I'm sure you'll achieve! Good skills!


----------



## Paul P

cold blooded beast said:


> :2thumb:
> Recycling=cool
> Monitors=very cool
> Recycling+Monitors=VERY VERY cool
> Personally I can't think of a better use for an unused wardrobe. . :2thumb:



Unused wardrobe, lol, you tell my mrs that :bash:

Glad you like them


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Paul P said:


> Unused wardrobe, lol, you tell my mrs that :bash:
> 
> Glad you like them


 
hehe someones in the dog house :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Paul P

Nigel_wales said:


> Good luck mate!
> 
> 
> 
> Those viv's look awesome, really like the external nestbox. Can't wait to see some pics with the new inhabitant's in there to and some CB Beccari one day which I'm sure you'll achieve! Good skills!


Cheers Dean, hope that female your getting does you well, maybe we could do a deal in the future on some babies, that would be nice :whistling2:

Cheers Nigel

Captive babies is what im aiming for, but you know what monitors are like, I could be in for a long wait, lol


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Paul P said:


> Cheers Dean, hope that female your getting does you well, maybe we could do a deal in the future on some babies, that would be nice :whistling2:
> 
> Cheers Nigel
> 
> Captive babies is what im aiming for, but you know what monitors are like, I could be in for a long wait, lol


 
I would be up for that mate, some blacks for green's :2thumb:
The guy with the female has made me a nice deal so that i could get her this weekend! but only annoying thing is, he wants me to part with my adult pair of ackies 
Dont know what to do!


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

So im finally in my new home :no1: ..... plus Ive found an unsecured internet connection in the area to keep RFUKING from the comfort of my bedroom...

One of the first things I did was set up my Ackie viv ready for the little guys... so here is what youve all been waiting for, what do you think?


----------



## Nigel_wales

Paul P said:


> Cheers Dean, hope that female your getting does you well, maybe we could do a deal in the future on some babies, that would be nice :whistling2:
> 
> Cheers Nigel
> 
> Captive babies is what im aiming for, but you know what monitors are like, I could be in for a long wait, lol


I'm sure you'll get there I wouldn't mind some blue trees one day. The Kim eggs I have cooking here are 50 odd days in now (cant remember the exact number). I'm hoping they will hatch and I dont end up with full term deaths like many people have had. Recently changed the Perlite mix so it is drier as the eggs seemed to be getting turgid to me but we'll see.

Also are you off to Donny?


----------



## Paul P

Dean Cheetham said:


> I would be up for that mate, some blacks for green's :2thumb:
> The guy with the female has made me a nice deal so that i could get her this weekend! but only annoying thing is, he wants me to part with my adult pair of ackies
> Dont know what to do!


I know what I would do, keep looking for another female green tree, how could you part with those guys now :whip:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

And some more........


















Substrate is sand and soil mixed with bark chips for effect, its about 4 inches deep, retes stack might need to be a bit smaller so Im considering flipping the wood while they are young to make the gaps thinner, what do you reckon? also i'll be stuffing the cork bark with leaf litter

Hand crafted by a master :lol2: .... i would still like to see some spider plants in there to replace the fakes, I will be putting a strip UV and a ceramic heater in there for night time temps as it gets horribly cold up here in winter :no1:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Paul P said:


> I know what I would do, keep looking for another female green tree, how could you part with those guys now :whip:


Exactly my point mate, they were my 1st moni's and love them dearly and they gave me the joy of hatching out my first monitors!
The female GTM will be mine anyway just means i will have to wait longer for her, but if you ask me, it will be for the best to wait for her as it will give me a bit more time to prepare for her arrival and i get to keep my lovely ackies!.


----------



## Paul P

Nigel_wales said:


> I'm sure you'll get there I wouldn't mind some blue trees one day. The Kim eggs I have cooking here are 50 odd days in now (cant remember the exact number). I'm hoping they will hatch and I dont end up with full term deaths like many people have had. Recently changed the Perlite mix so it is drier as the eggs seemed to be getting turgid to me but we'll see.
> 
> Also are you off to Donny?


I myself would have dried out the medium they were in rather than change the entire contents, still at 50 days if they were going to go down they would have done it by now, so you may still be ok.

Yes m8, im going to Donny, collecting and dropping off a few, not going in this year though, nothing there of any interest unless pre arranged, stopping for a coffee though before heading home, lol, maybe see you there ?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> And some more........
> 
> image
> image
> 
> Substrate is sand and soil mixed with bark chips for effect, its about 4 inches deep, retes stack might need to be a bit smaller so Im considering flipping the wood while they are young to make the gaps thinner, what do you reckon? also i'll be stuffing the cork bark with leaf litter
> 
> Hand crafted by a master :lol2: .... i would still like to see some spider plants in there to replace the fakes, I will be putting a strip UV and a ceramic heater in there for night time temps as it gets horribly cold up here in winter :no1:


Looks really good mate! :2thumb:


----------



## Paul P

Dean Cheetham said:


> Exactly my point mate, they were my 1st moni's and love them dearly and they gave me the joy of hatching out my first monitors!
> The female GTM will be mine anyway just means i will have to wait longer for her, but if you ask me, it will be for the best to wait for her as it will give me a bit more time to prepare for her arrival and i get to keep my lovely ackies!.


Thats the ticket :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Dean Cheetham said:


> Looks really good mate! :2thumb:


Thanks mate, Ive had long enough to think about it :lol2:


----------



## Paul P

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> So im finally in my new home :no1: ..... plus Ive found an unsecured internet connection in the area to keep RFUKING from the comfort of my bedroom...
> 
> One of the first things I did was set up my Ackie viv ready for the little guys... so here is what youve all been waiting for, what do you think?
> 
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


looks top notch, but if its youngsters your getting, itll be days before they settle in, so be prepared not to see them in that setup for awhile. defo a cracking setup.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Paul P said:


> Thats the ticket :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


Will have to message him again in the morning and turn down his offer!
How ever tempting having the female this weekend is, i dont think i could part with my ackies. The female ackie is such a lovely girl, she will happily sit on my shoulders running backwards and forwards even if i walk around :2thumb:.


----------



## Nigel_wales

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> So im finally in my new home :no1: ..... plus Ive found an unsecured internet connection in the area to keep RFUKING from the comfort of my bedroom...
> 
> One of the first things I did was set up my Ackie viv ready for the little guys... so here is what youve all been waiting for, what do you think?
> 
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Good effort looks great mate .



Paul P said:


> I myself would have dried out the medium they were in rather than change the entire contents, still at 50 days if they were going to go down they would have done it by now, so you may still be ok.
> 
> Yes m8, im going to Donny, collecting and dropping off a few, not going in this year though, nothing there of any interest unless pre arranged, stopping for a coffee though before heading home, lol, maybe see you there ?


Fingers crossed ey! I'll probaly see you up there plus I'm giving Chris a lift up who I believe is getting something from you. Be nice to meet you and a few other people.


----------



## Paul P

Nigel_wales said:


> Good effort looks great mate .
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed ey! I'll probaly see you up there plus I'm giving Chris a lift up who I believe is getting something from you. Be nice to meet you and a few other people.



Yes thats right, Chris is having a couple of earless, ok ill see you there then.


----------



## CommonBOA

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> So im finally in my new home :no1: ..... plus Ive found an unsecured internet connection in the area to keep RFUKING from the comfort of my bedroom...
> 
> One of the first things I did was set up my Ackie viv ready for the little guys... so here is what youve all been waiting for, what do you think?
> 
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Looks great: victory:

As said tho it will a nightmare to find them, Happy hunting :lol2:


----------



## Chris18

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> So im finally in my new home :no1: ..... plus Ive found an unsecured internet connection in the area to keep RFUKING from the comfort of my bedroom...
> 
> One of the first things I did was set up my Ackie viv ready for the little guys... so here is what youve all been waiting for, what do you think?
> 
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Nice!
Let's get that viv filled :2thumb:
You collecting them off nigel on sunday or waiting til monday :gasp:?

Definitely looking forward to my earless dragons from paul, the viv is so dead right now!


----------



## Barlow

Dean Cheetham said:


> No mate, i did originally have 2 left over i was tempted to keep for myself.
> But now im afraid they will be part of an exchange on the new female Green tree. :2thumb:
> 
> You've always got another clutch to play with. Plus 1:1 green trees!!!:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


 


Paul P said:


> Well its stated they reach 30cm but im sure hes bigger, I think hes almost on par with some of the ackie adults ive seen, by far the biggest storri ive seen to date, ill measure him tomorrow if i remember but you can see why I was more than a little concerned :gasp:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Heres the female back in with a 3 year old male, hardly any size diffence between these 2 ?
> 
> image


I have heard reports of them reaching 20" in some localities in the wild, but with no photo evidence I took it with a pinch of salt. He is massive though mate. Was he the male you got from John.ev. ?



Paul P said:


> Here are a few of the viv the pair are going in, converted wardrobes to keep my costs down, lol
> 
> These are before it was actually finished, pictures don't do it any real justice
> 
> External nest box
> image
> 
> Nearly there
> image
> 
> Didnt like the strut in the middle, although practical I decided to remove it
> image
> 
> Finished and up and running
> image
> 
> 
> Im presently building this for the odd male Beccarii I have, itll be joined to the other viv once finished so the hide boxes/nest boxes will be between both and in neither vivs, I think thatll make the job of checking them so much easier.
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> Go easy on me, lol, but what do you think?


Looks awesome Paul. I'm sure you'll have success on the breeding side of things. Steves pair are cracking and will look amazing in there.



SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> So im finally in my new home :no1: ..... plus Ive found an unsecured internet connection in the area to keep RFUKING from the comfort of my bedroom...
> 
> One of the first things I did was set up my Ackie viv ready for the little guys... so here is what youve all been waiting for, what do you think?
> 
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image





SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> And some more........
> 
> image
> image
> 
> Substrate is sand and soil mixed with bark chips for effect, its about 4 inches deep, retes stack might need to be a bit smaller so Im considering flipping the wood while they are young to make the gaps thinner, what do you reckon? also i'll be stuffing the cork bark with leaf litter
> 
> Hand crafted by a master :lol2: .... i would still like to see some spider plants in there to replace the fakes, I will be putting a strip UV and a ceramic heater in there for night time temps as it gets horribly cold up here in winter :no1:


Looking good mate. Only 6 days now. Making the gaps thinner would be beneficial I think. As long as it doesn't compromise basking temps on top of the stack.:2thumb:


----------



## Paul P

Barlow said:


> I have heard reports of them reaching 20" in some localities in the wild, but with no photo evidence I took it with a pinch of salt. He is massive though mate. Was he the male you got from John.ev. ?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks awesome Paul. I'm sure you'll have success on the breeding side of things. Steves pair are cracking and will look amazing in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good mate. Only 6 days now. Making the gaps thinner would be beneficial I think. As long as it doesn't compromise basking temps on top of the stack.:2thumb:


Cheers Barlow and yes it is the male Storri from John :2thumb:


----------



## CommonBOA

*Ackie Pic's*

Just a few pic's of my ackie, he is getting huge now:mf_dribble:














































Cheers: victory:

Lee


----------



## NightGecko




----------



## Nigel_wales

NightGecko said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Awesome pics bro!!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Cracking pic's guys : victory:
And yes barlow got the 1 lucky fertile one from clutch 2 due to hatch first, might keep that one :2thumb:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

5 days to go :jump: ....

Went to Nigels last night to sort out the collection of the little guys and had a hold of his crazy kims and the ackies! Awesome creatures.... I cant wait much longer :mf_dribble:


----------



## Nigel_wales

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> 5 days to go :jump: ....
> 
> Went to Nigels last night to sort out the collection of the little guys and had a hold of his crazy kims and the ackies! Awesome creatures.... I cant wait much longer :mf_dribble:


:2thumb:

The Kim's are awesome ey?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Nigel_wales said:


> :2thumb:
> 
> The Kim's are awesome ey?


Amazing inquisitive, agile, very very quick and strong!.... great set ups too, 

let me know how those red runners go down, I reckon the kims will go wild for them, sorry there not many big ones in there, the colony is still establishing itself, plus they are impossible to catch ( which will be interesting for the kims).


----------



## Nigel_wales

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Amazing inquisitive, agile, very very quick and strong!.... great set ups too,
> 
> let me know how those red runners go down, I reckon the kims will go wild for them, sorry there not many big ones in there, the colony is still establishing itself, plus they are impossible to catch ( which will be interesting for the kims).


:no1: - The baby Kim's smashed the smaller red runners, they loved the speed at which they moved. I worked from home today just to watch them eat them :lol2:. It seemed to really get them going. The bigger ones nibbled but I think as you say they were a bit to small to get them interested. Crestie/ Ackies loved them to :lol2:


----------



## GazzaB85

that backgrounds a belter! were u get that? or did u do it yourself?


----------



## Nigel_wales

GazzaB85 said:


> that backgrounds a belter! were u get that? or did u do it yourself?


What background mate?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Nigel_wales said:


> :no1: - The baby Kim's smashed the smaller red runners, they loved the speed at which they moved. I worked from home today just to watch them eat them :lol2:. It seemed to really get them going. The bigger ones nibbled but I think as you say they were a bit to small to get them interested. Crestie/ Ackies loved them to :lol2:


Thats ace, Have you got a video camera? i'll bring some more on sunday, would love you to film the baby kims and the big uns chasing them round so I can see.



Nigel_wales said:


> What background mate?





GazzaB85 said:


> that backgrounds a belter! were u get that? or did u do it yourself?


I bet he means the graffiti one at the very start of this thread. ?


----------



## Nigel_wales

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Thats ace, Have you got a video camera? i'll bring some more on sunday, would love you to film the baby kims and the big uns chasing them round so I can see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet he means the graffiti one at the very start of this thread. ?


 
Yea I have mate I'll film them next time. Yea probaly lol I was looking back a few pages thinking I missed something.


----------



## Carl6688

I found an escaped locust and decided to chuck it in with the ackies, and the two that were out decided to play tug of war with it until it ripped in half! :lol2:


----------



## Eclipse

*Advice please*

Hi am hopefully getting a couple of ackies soon and we keep getting convicting advice on what equipment they need i know they need uv and basking but one place says we need heating rock another places says we need a cermic blub on a stat for night and another place we have talked to says we need no heating for the night can anyone help


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

I usually go with a secondary heat source like a ceramic or tube heater to provide a bump to the overall temps as i find the cool end temp is to low without one typical setup uv i have spanning the length of the viv basking spot at one end and a ceramic in the middle :2thumb:


----------



## Eclipse

Thank u what wattage should the basking and cermic be?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Eclipse said:


> Thank u what wattage should the basking and cermic be?



i usually use a 60w for a basking spot and a 250w ceramic for background heat at night you can allow a drop in temp down to around 75 : victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Eclipse said:


> Hi am hopefully getting a couple of ackies soon and we keep getting convicting advice on what equipment they need i know they need uv and basking but one place says we need heating rock another places says we need a cermic blub on a stat for night and another place we have talked to says we need no heating for the night can anyone help


I use a ceramic on a stat for bumping up ambient temps like Shane has said and then use an Arcadia D3+ 100W MVB for the basking spot which kicks out a lot of heat plus UV.


----------



## rex636

Nigel_wales said:


> I use a ceramic on a stat for bumping up ambient temps like Shane has said and then use an Arcadia D3+ 100W MVB for the basking spot which kicks out a lot of heat plus UV.


Hey Nigel how do you find the Arcadia bulbs? I use bright suns but was considering swapping them for the arcadia because they don't need a ballast , do they?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

2 days ........ :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Barlow

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> 2 days ........ :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I think they are just too cute!:flrt:

I may keep them and send back your money with Nigel.:lol2::lol2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Barlow said:


> I think they are just too cute!:flrt:
> 
> I may keep them and send back your money with Nigel.:lol2::lol2:


I think I would actually burst into tears... you'd make a grown man cry!


----------



## Barlow

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I think I would actually burst into tears... you'd make a grown man cry!


:lol2:
I'm looking forward to seeing them grow up on this thread. I'm sure you'll do the best for them.:2thumb:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Barlow said:


> :lol2:
> I'm looking forward to seeing them grow up on this thread. I'm sure you'll do the best for them.:2thumb:


I'll do my best


----------



## Paul P

Getting a baby kingorum at the weekend, just finished the raising viv, I cant imagine a plain looking viv anymore, so glad I chose to go down this route, it certainly brings out the best in their character and behaviour.










Barlow, how are them Timor eggs doing? Not seen much about them lately, still looking good I hope, looking forward to seeing pics of those hatchlings : victory:


----------



## rex636

Paul P said:


> Getting a baby kingorum at the weekend, just finished the raising viv, I cant imagine a plain looking viv anymore, so glad I chose to go down this route, it certainly brings out the best in their character and behaviour.
> 
> image
> 
> Barlow, how are them Timor eggs doing? Not seen much about them lately, still looking good I hope, looking forward to seeing pics of those hatchlings : victory:


Another awsome vid mate


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Paul P said:


> Getting a baby kingorum at the weekend, just finished the raising viv, I cant imagine a plain looking viv anymore, so glad I chose to go down this route, it certainly brings out the best in their character and behaviour.
> 
> image
> 
> Barlow, how are them Timor eggs doing? Not seen much about them lately, still looking good I hope, looking forward to seeing pics of those hatchlings : victory:


 
Looking good Paul!
You get the Beccari tomorrow dont you? :mf_dribble:


----------



## Paul P

rex636 said:


> Hey Nigel how do you find the Arcadia bulbs? I use bright suns but was considering swapping them for the arcadia because they don't need a ballast , do they?


I use power suns which also require no ballast, time will tell how effective they are however



rex636 said:


> Another awsome vid mate


Cheers m8


----------



## Paul P

Dean Cheetham said:


> Looking good Paul!
> You get the Beccari tomorrow dont you? :mf_dribble:


Sunday Dean, and so looking forward to them :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Paul P said:


> Sunday Dean, and so looking forward to them :2thumb:


awesome! you going to collect them from MM or he dropping them?
I go to get my female sunday too, so no doubt a pic fest in a few days :lol2:


----------



## Paul P

Dean Cheetham said:


> awesome! you going to collect them from MM or he dropping them?
> I go to get my female sunday too, so no doubt a pic fest in a few days :lol2:


Meeting up with Steve at Donny, look forward to the pics :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Paul P said:


> Meeting up with Steve at Donny, look forward to the pics :2thumb:


I too look forward to yours mate : victory:
YOur nest box is clear isnt it? will they use that do you reckon?
I was going to make one from wood, but if it saves me the hassle i will use a tub i have here :2thumb:


----------



## Paul P

Dean Cheetham said:


> I too look forward to yours mate : victory:
> YOur nest box is clear isnt it? will they use that do you reckon?
> I was going to make one from wood, but if it saves me the hassle i will use a tub i have here :2thumb:



Its clear but not housed in the viv, you need to open a door to look inside, the whole idea is to make it as less disturbing as possible. If the box was opaque or coloured that would mean disturbing them everytime I needed to view its contents.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Paul P said:


> Its clear but not housed in the viv, you need to open a door to look inside, the whole idea is to make it as less disturbing as possible. If the box was opaque or coloured that would mean disturbing them everytime I needed to view its contents.


Will they im clear sight then mate?


----------



## Chris18

Think I'm going to start breeding crickets now.... I've been reluctant and refused to have them in the house for over a year but bought some today because I had to spent £5 to use my card and she loved them and had to have a proper good old fashion chase to get them as they're fast dodgey buggers :lol2:
Throughly enjoyed it myself too
If anyone has any tips for breeding drop me a PM or something :whistling2:


----------



## Chris18

Paul P said:


> Getting a baby kingorum at the weekend, just finished the raising viv, I cant imagine a plain looking viv anymore, so glad I chose to go down this route, it certainly brings out the best in their character and behaviour.
> 
> image
> 
> Barlow, how are them Timor eggs doing? Not seen much about them lately, still looking good I hope, looking forward to seeing pics of those hatchlings : victory:


Awesome set up, once you start doing natural looking vivs there is no turning back in my opinion.
Look great, good for the animal mind and great fun to build and be proud of!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Chris18 said:


> Think I'm going to start breeding crickets now.... I've been reluctant and refused to have them in the house for over a year but bought some today because I had to spent £5 to use my card and she loved them and had to have a proper good old fashion chase to get them as they're fast dodgey buggers :lol2:
> Throughly enjoyed it myself too
> If anyone has any tips for breeding drop me a PM or something :whistling2:


Hi mate, they are really easy to breed.
When i done it i used a rub with egg crates in as you would roaches,
Feed them as you would roaches.
Put the rub on top of a warm viv if you can.
USe and old cricket tub and fill it with damp soil and leave that in the rub and you will see them laying in the soil few days later you will see micro crix : victory:


----------



## Paul P

Dean Cheetham said:


> Hi mate, they are really easy to breed.
> When i done it i used a rub with egg crates in as you would roaches,
> Feed them as you would roaches.
> Put the rub on top of a warm viv if you can.
> USe and old cricket tub and fill it with damp soil and leave that in the rub and you will see them laying in the soil few days later you will see micro crix : victory:


I second this, they are easy to breed, the only thing you need to watchout for is the humidity, to high and they die ( im a poet and didnt know it, lol )


----------



## Chris18

Dean Cheetham said:


> Hi mate, they are really easy to breed.
> When i done it i used a rub with egg crates in as you would roaches,
> Feed them as you would roaches.
> Put the rub on top of a warm viv if you can.
> USe and old cricket tub and fill it with damp soil and leave that in the rub and you will see them laying in the soil few days later you will see micro crix : victory:


Hm, I don't want them in my room which is also my exotics room because of the noise/escapees. Guess they won't breed without any heating or in the garage (maybe ontop of the boiler?)

Some pictures after her hunting spree (removed the retes so they were easier to see)


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Paul P said:


> I second this, they are easy to breed, the only thing you need to watchout for is the humidity, to high and they die ( im a poet and didnt know it, lol )


 
yup totally agree, dont want to much humidity they will drown in the smallest water droplet :lol2:

anywhere warm mate


----------



## Paul P

Dean Cheetham said:


> Will they im clear sight then mate?


No m8, they will not be in site when in the nest box, it was innitially a 3 door wardrobe, 2 doors were taken off to build the actual viv, the 3rd door is still on has 3 shelves behind it, one shelf is taken up with the nest box.

The nest box is on the top shelf and a hole joins it to the main viv


----------



## Paul P

Chris18 said:


> Hm, I don't want them in my room which is also my exotics room because of the noise/escapees. Guess they won't breed without any heating or in the garage (maybe ontop of the boiler?)
> 
> Some pictures after her hunting spree (removed the retes so they were easier to see)
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image



That really is a nice looking ackie Chris, She always looks to clean to me though, how does she do it, lol


----------



## Chris18

Paul P said:


> That really is a nice looking ackie Chris, She always looks to clean to me though, how does she do it, lol


Haha thanks always great to have a compliment from you. And not sure she was dug under her retes stack full face in the dirt when I put the crickets in. I don't brush her honest :whistling2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Paul P said:


> No m8, they will not be in site when in the nest box, it was innitially a 3 door wardrobe, 2 doors were taken off to build the actual viv, the 3rd door is still on has 3 shelves behind it, one shelf is taken up with the nest box.
> 
> The nest box is on the top shelf and a hole joins it to the main viv
> 
> image


 
aww i see mate, couldnt get my head round it worked :lol2:
Brilliant idea! shame i cant do similar!
Looks like i will have to make an internal nest box.
Looked at some bird boxes earlier today but they all seem way to small


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Chris18 said:


> Think I'm going to start breeding crickets now.... I've been reluctant and refused to have them in the house for over a year but bought some today because I had to spent £5 to use my card and she loved them and had to have a proper good old fashion chase to get them as they're fast dodgey buggers :lol2:
> Throughly enjoyed it myself too
> If anyone has any tips for breeding drop me a PM or something :whistling2:


I got mine going pretty good, I had tonnes of pinheads and thousands of eggs from a bulk bag of 1000. I just couldnt stand the smell of them, they make so much mess!

Did you guys remove the soil trays from the tubs for them to hatch out or did you keep them in there, I heard that the adult crickets will eat the pinheads?


----------



## Chris18

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I got mine going pretty good, I had tonnes of pinheads and thousands of eggs from a bulk bag of 1000. I just couldnt stand the smell of them, they make so much mess!
> 
> Did you guys remove the soil trays from the tubs for them to hatch out or did you keep them in there, I heard that the adult crickets will eat the pinheads?


What species have you got?
I've just bought a tub of brown or 'silent' crickets.
Think i have like 2 females and a couple of males too :lol2:


----------



## Barlow

Paul P said:


> Getting a baby kingorum at the weekend, just finished the raising viv, I cant imagine a plain looking viv anymore, so glad I chose to go down this route, it certainly brings out the best in their character and behaviour.
> 
> image
> 
> Barlow, how are them Timor eggs doing? Not seen much about them lately, still looking good I hope, looking forward to seeing pics of those hatchlings : victory:


Vivs looking good there Paul. Is it a Lucy king you're getting.

The auffenbergi eggs are still looking great mate. I've got to air them today so I'll take a couple of snaps. They seem to have a thicker shell than ackie eggs. It seems a lot more robust to the touch. I hope they hatch and I think they will. Fingers crossed. It would be great to hatch my 2nd species of monitor.


----------



## Paul P

Barlow said:


> Vivs looking good there Paul. Is it a Lucy king you're getting.
> 
> The auffenbergi eggs are still looking great mate. I've got to air them today so I'll take a couple of snaps. They seem to have a thicker shell than ackie eggs. It seems a lot more robust to the touch. I hope they hatch and I think they will. Fingers crossed. It would be great to hatch my 2nd species of monitor.


They are browns this time, they are what I really wanted in the first place but ended up getting the lucy's instead.
Just a few more species to track down and that'll be it then, but I can see that being a few years off yet.


----------



## Barlow

Paul P said:


> They are browns this time, they are what I really wanted in the first place but ended up getting the lucy's instead.
> Just a few more species to track down and that'll be it then, but I can see that being a few years off yet.


I really like the browns. I'm only getting started with the odatria collection. It will be a slow progression as I'm looking to buy a house in the next 6 months. Kimberleys are next on the list, with pilbs and kings after that. I'm working my way up to flavirufus though. That's my ultimate monitor. Thats the one I dream of.


----------



## Paul P

Barlow said:


> I really like the browns. I'm only getting started with the odatria collection. It will be a slow progression as I'm looking to buy a house in the next 6 months. Kimberleys are next on the list, with pilbs and kings after that. I'm working my way up to flavirufus though. That's my ultimate monitor. Thats the one I dream of.


Pilbs, that's definitely one species on my list aswell 
Off to work now, grrr


----------



## St185

Hi, I was hoping you guys could help me.
I'm new to ackies and still not too sure on there behaviour and stuff, but from what I've read and seen in your pics, your ackies "get on" ( if that's the right way of putting it). 
I have two (unsexed) and it seems that they really don't like each others company.. I've seen them lie on each other afew time, other than that they stay at a fair distance from each other. Is this normal??
I really don't know what else I can do, apart from separating them!
I've noticed that all the problems start with the dominant one, I even saw him bite the other this morning!! 
Any help/advice is welcome

Temps (three thermometer readings)
50 deg C (basking spot)
30 deg C (hot end)
25 deg C (cold side)


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Hm, I don't want them in my room which is also my exotics room because of the noise/escapees. Guess they won't breed without any heating or in the garage (maybe ontop of the boiler?)
> 
> Some pictures after her hunting spree (removed the retes so they were easier to see)
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Cracking pics mate!



Barlow said:


> Vivs looking good there Paul. Is it a Lucy king you're getting.
> 
> The auffenbergi eggs are still looking great mate. I've got to air them today so I'll take a couple of snaps. They seem to have a thicker shell than ackie eggs. It seems a lot more robust to the touch. I hope they hatch and I think they will. Fingers crossed. It would be great to hatch my 2nd species of monitor.


It would be awesome if those Auffies hatch mate! Good Luck!



Paul P said:


> Pilbs, that's definitely one species on my list aswell
> Off to work now, grrr


I second this have fun at work mate.


----------



## Nigel_wales

New Kimberly Rock viv coming along well now all thats left is a few pieces of thin cork bark tubes to provide more hiding options at different temperature gradients, hopefully will find some in Donny! What do you think guys? Any ways to improve it :2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> Vivs looking good there Paul. Is it a Lucy king you're getting.
> 
> The auffenbergi eggs are still looking great mate. I've got to air them today so I'll take a couple of snaps. They seem to have a thicker shell than ackie eggs. It seems a lot more robust to the touch. I hope they hatch and I think they will. Fingers crossed. It would be great to hatch my 2nd species of monitor.



didnt realise you had auffenberg eggs matey good luck with em matey :no1:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> I really like the browns. I'm only getting started with the odatria collection. It will be a slow progression as I'm looking to buy a house in the next 6 months. Kimberleys are next on the list, with pilbs and kings after that. I'm working my way up to flavirufus though. That's my ultimate monitor. Thats the one I dream of.


well see who gets there first :lol2:


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> New Kimberly Rock viv coming along well now all thats left is a few pieces of thin cork bark tubes to provide more hiding options at different temperature gradients, hopefully will find some in Donny! What do you think guys? Any ways to improve it :2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


Looks blinking brilliant, the only way to improve it now is by actually adding the animals.
You've done a great job!
You haven't even been keeping monitors a year yet and you're doing an amazing job, a credit to you and your enthusiasm.
not sure why i'm complementing you with the scare you just gave me :whip:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Looks blinking brilliant, the only way to improve it now is by actually adding the animals.
> You've done a great job!
> You haven't even been keeping monitors a year yet and you're doing an amazing job, a credit to you and your enthusiasm.
> not sure why i'm complementing you with the scare you just gave me :whip:


 
hahaha that was funny :Na_Na_Na_Na:. Cheers for the comments mate, the babies will be going in there next week, they are around 14 inches long now but most of that is tail. The fumes are finally dying down from the nestbox which I varnished.


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> hahaha that was funny :Na_Na_Na_Na:. Cheers for the comments mate, the babies will be going in there next week, they are around 14 inches long now but most of that is tail. The fumes are finally dying down from the nestbox which I varnished.


You will have to post full viv shots with the kims included so we can get a scale of size and laugh at how tiny they're going to look in the huge viv :lol2:

Just a quick question, how is everyone with scientific names? I'm getting quite good with the dwarfies at spelling, when it comes to pronouncing i never know if I'm right :lol2:

Va ruh nus a can tuh rus? :lol2:
Would love to know how people say glauerti too :lol2:


----------



## Carl6688

Hey guys need your advice on the ackie babies. One of them has shed but has bits of skin hanging off him, should I spray him a little to help it come off or will that cause him too much stress?


----------



## Chris18

Carl6688 said:


> Hey guys need your advice on the ackie babies. One of them has shed but has bits of skin hanging off him, should I spray him a little to help it come off or will that cause him too much stress?


Just make sure he has rough material in the viv to rub against mate, something like corkbark or a rough rock. he'll get it off himself : victory:


----------



## Carl6688

Chris18 said:


> Just make sure he has rough material in the viv to rub against mate, something like corkbark or a rough rock. he'll get it off himself : victory:


Ok cool, theres bamboo root in there that quite prickly, so hopefully that should get it off :2thumb: Just wasn't sure if I should help him a little as I've read about them having bad sheds and losing toes and stuff.


----------



## Chris18

Carl6688 said:


> Ok cool, theres bamboo root in there that quite prickly, so hopefully that should get it off :2thumb: Just wasn't sure if I should help him a little as I've read about them having bad sheds and losing toes and stuff.


I find mine sheds toes quite easily, my substrate is mostly always moist though with the odd day it being pretty dry.
The tail is the real pain for me, especially at the ends in which case sometimes I have to bath her because it can get bad and constrict the tail making that part drop off :devil:
If it's flaking and hanging off it sounds like the shed is going fine, mine takes a few days of flaking before it starts to all be off, it's when it starts to look tight around parts you need to intervene and even then it's nothing to over worry about


----------



## Carl6688

Chris18 said:


> I find mine sheds toes quite easily, my substrate is mostly always moist though with the odd day it being pretty dry.
> The tail is the real pain for me, especially at the ends in which case sometimes I have to bath her because it can get bad and constrict the tail making that part drop off :devil:
> If it's flaking and hanging off it sounds like the shed is going fine, mine takes a few days of flaking before it starts to all be off, it's when it starts to look tight around parts you need to intervene and even then it's nothing to over worry about


Seem most of it is already off lol : victory: 

Snapped a couple more pics today:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Chris18 said:


> What species have you got?
> I've just bought a tub of brown or 'silent' crickets.
> Think i have like 2 females and a couple of males too :lol2:


 I used browns, silents are only silent for a while... until they mature and get their bloody wings... noisy little s:censor:ts! .... Apparently browns breed faster than blacks... but blacks are more docile, easier to catch and grow bigger as adults!


----------



## MaMExotics

hi guys i was wondering if there was any dwarf monitors thart could live in a 36x18x18 for 2 years??? b4 an upgraded viv???


----------



## Chris18

MaMExotics said:


> hi guys i was wondering if there was any dwarf monitors thart could live in a 36x18x18 for 2 years??? b4 an upgraded viv???


Storrs possibly, they only reach around 30cm I believe


----------



## Chris18

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I used browns, silents are only silent for a while... until they mature and get their bloody wings... noisy little s:censor:ts! .... Apparently browns breed faster than blacks... but blacks are more docile, easier to catch and grow bigger as adults!


Yeh I have brown or 'silent' and they're already noisy gits so I put them in the bathroom where they wouldn't disturb my sleep :lol2:
I don't mind them being crazy, means they're better feeders as the movement triggers feeding responses.
I think they're better over roaches because they actually move when you put them in vivs when the lights on, roaches just huddle into the substrate and freeze until you poke them, just a shame about the nutritional advantages of roaches :2thumb:
A mix of both will be great, one for exercise and enrichment, the other for great nutrition.
Will find somewhere that is warm and out the way so i can breed them i think


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Chris18 said:


> Yeh I have brown or 'silent' and they're already noisy gits so I put them in the bathroom where they wouldn't disturb my sleep :lol2:
> I don't mind them being crazy, means they're better feeders as the movement triggers feeding responses.
> I think they're better over roaches because they actually move when you put them in vivs when the lights on, roaches just huddle into the substrate and freeze until you poke them, just a shame about the nutritional advantages of roaches :2thumb:
> A mix of both will be great, one for exercise and enrichment, the other for great nutrition.
> Will find somewhere that is warm and out the way so i can breed them i think


Shame locust are such a pain to breed and are so expensive.


----------



## Nigel_wales

No matter how hard I try I always find escapee crickets in the house. They are a nightmare....


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Nigel_wales said:


> No matter how hard I try I always find escapee crickets in the house. They are a nightmare....


Im sure Ive built this viv escape proof for any rogue crickets ..... we'll see though! .... tomorrow :2thumb: ... what time do you reckon you'll be back down in rainy wales? We're thinking of meeting you at sarn park services to pick them up from there, save us coming all the way because they will be taken to swansea then, the less time in a box the better.


----------



## Chris18

I keep finding escapee roaches, a male landed on my leg yesterday and I ended up flicking it across the room because I thought a spider had splatted onto me :whip:

The crickets can go in the garage, there is power supply out there for a heat mat and if they escape they're stuck in there and the spiders will probablye at them :lol2:


----------



## Barlow

A few photos for the day as I haven't posted any in a while.

Ackies

























And the auffie eggs. Still looking great!!









Donny tommorrow!!!!!


----------



## MaMExotics

Chris18 said:


> Storrs possibly, they only reach around 30cm I believe


dose any one know?? i have read that ackies a minnimum of a 3foot would this be ok for a year or 2 if i get them as a baby??


----------



## Chris18

MaMExotics said:


> dose any one know?? i have read that ackies a minnimum of a 3foot would this be ok for a year or 2 if i get them as a baby??


IMO no ackies won't fit in a 3 foot. they're difinitely fully grown by 18 months and some of those last months are slow growth so they're nearly there by about 14 months i'd say. A 20 inch highly active lizard in a 36x18 tank is not suitable IMO


----------



## Barlow

MaMExotics said:


> dose any one know?? i have read that ackies a minnimum of a 3foot would this be ok for a year or 2 if i get them as a baby??


No chance. Get a bigger viv or wait 2 years.


----------



## MaMExotics

Chris18 said:


> IMO no ackies won't fit in a 3 foot. they're difinitely fully grown by 18 months and some of those last months are slow growth so they're nearly there by about 14 months i'd say. A 20 inch highly active lizard in a 36x18 tank is not suitable IMO


ok what other dwarfs could live in this for the first 12/14 months?


----------



## Nigel_wales

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Im sure Ive built this viv escape proof for any rogue crickets ..... we'll see though! .... tomorrow :2thumb: ... what time do you reckon you'll be back down in rainy wales? We're thinking of meeting you at sarn park services to pick them up from there, save us coming all the way because they will be taken to swansea then, the less time in a box the better.


Hard to say mate ill text you when I leave but at a guess 6pm - 7pm


----------



## Barlow

MaMExotics said:


> ok what other dwarfs could live in this for the first 12/14 months?


None IMO. 4 foot minimum for any. Monitors are very active lizards and sticking them in a 3 foot viv is just plain wrong.


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Hard to say mate ill text you when I leave but at a guess 6pm - 7pm


I bet it's an early rise for you tommorrow mate. Worth it though!:2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

Barlow said:


> I bet it's an early rise for you tommorrow mate. Worth it though!:2thumb:


He's picking me up at 5:15 
I feel sorry for him though as he's driving!
I can just sit back and sleep but i'm not that rude (and my excitement won't let me :2thumb


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> He's picking me up at 5:15
> I feel sorry for him though as he's driving!
> I can just sit back and sleep but i'm not that rude (and my excitement won't let me :2thumb


I'm looking forward to meeting you Chris (I'm Chris too) and having a good gander about ackies and what not.


----------



## MaMExotics

Barlow said:


> None IMO. 4 foot minimum for any. Monitors are very active lizards and sticking them in a 3 foot viv is just plain wrong.


ill be getting it as a baby


----------



## Chris18

Barlow said:


> I'm looking forward to meeting you Chris (I'm Chris too) and having a good gander about ackies and what not.


oh really haha!
Will be good meeting everyone, i'm more a listener than a talker though :blush:


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> oh really haha!
> Will be good meeting everyone, i'm more a listener than a talker though :blush:


He says with 3500 posts:lol2:


----------



## Barlow

MaMExotics said:


> ill be getting it as a baby


Maybe Kingorum, @ around £400 each.


----------



## Chris18

Barlow said:


> He says with 3500 posts:lol2:


haha true, the internet gives even the shyest people confidence (sometimes to much), hopefully not too much in my case!

I'm sure we can have a good ol' talk about ackies though :2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> haha true, the internet gives even the shyest people confidence (sometimes to much), hopefully not too much in my case!
> 
> I'm sure we can have a good ol' talk about ackies though :2thumb:


 I bet. I'd love a peek at them earless dragons too mate. You'll see the hatchlings I produced too.


----------



## Chris18

Barlow said:


> Maybe Kingorum, @ around £400 each.


I just had to look up the adult size of kings, I didn't know they were that small!
I thought they were atleast ackie sized... just proves you can't judge size by pictures :2thumb:



Barlow said:


> I bet. I'd love a peek at them earless dragons too mate. You'll see the hatchlings I produced too.


Yeh you can have a good old look, I've only ever seen them once at that was at kempton in a small cricket tub, can't wait to see them out and about in a 3 foot space!
how old are the ackies you're bringing? the youngest i've seen is my 4 month old and she was tiny!


----------



## jimmythetramp

Whoop whoop donny tommorow, and in 24hours time I'll br the proud owner of my very first ackie! It's worse than waiting for Christmas when you know your getting the best present ever! Looking forward to meeting some of you their. : victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> I bet it's an early rise for you tommorrow mate. Worth it though!:2thumb:


Oh yea mate : victory: My male Kim has been sold though and being picked up at Donny. I had a heavy night last night on the booze feeling it today and I got to go to a wedding party at 7pm tonight! I won't be drinking much though : victory: but will probaly have a later night than I'd like.



Chris18 said:


> He's picking me up at 5:15
> I feel sorry for him though as he's driving!
> I can just sit back and sleep but i'm not that rude (and my excitement won't let me :2thumb


You can have a kip mate just don't expect to have any eye brows when you wake up haha only joking....



Barlow said:


> He says with 3500 posts:lol2:


 
:lol2:



Chris18 said:


> I just had to look up the adult size of kings, I didn't know they were that small!
> I thought they were atleast ackie sized... just proves you can't judge size by pictures :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh you can have a good old look, I've only ever seen them once at that was at kempton in a small cricket tub, can't wait to see them out and about in a 3 foot space!
> how old are the ackies you're bringing? the youngest i've seen is my 4 month old and she was tiny!


 
Kings are small I was suprised when I saw some in the flesh.


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> I just had to look up the adult size of kings, I didn't know they were that small!
> I thought they were atleast ackie sized... just proves you can't judge size by pictures :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh you can have a good old look, I've only ever seen them once at that was at kempton in a small cricket tub, can't wait to see them out and about in a 3 foot space!
> how old are the ackies you're bringing? the youngest i've seen is my 4 month old and she was tiny!


Thet are about 5 weeks old mate. Very tiny.



jimmythetramp said:


> Whoop whoop donny tommorow, and in 24hours time I'll br the proud owner of my very first ackie! It's worse than waiting for Christmas when you know your getting the best present ever! Looking forward to meeting some of you their. : victory:


You can't have it unless you promise to post loads of pics on here. I want to see it grow up!:lol2:


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> You can have a kip mate just don't expect to have any eye brows when you wake up haha only joking....
> :lol2:
> Kings are small I was suprised when I saw some in the flesh.


:devil: enough pranks for one week thanks :whip:



It's like people on the forum, you built up a picture of them and then you see them in person are shocked how wrong you were :lol2:




Barlow said:


> Thet are about 5 weeks old mate. Very tiny.



Aww bless, when I first had mine it fit comfortably in a cricket tub, what can yours fit in...... a matchbox ? :lol2:


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Oh yea mate : victory: My male Kim has been sold though and being picked up at Donny. I had a heavy night last night on the booze feeling it today and I got to go to a wedding party at 7pm tonight! I won't be drinking much though : victory: but will probaly have a later night than I'd like.
> 
> 
> 
> You can have a kip mate just don't expect to have any eye brows when you wake up haha only joking....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kings are small I was suprised when I saw some in the flesh.


I'd like to see that massive male before you sell it. What time are you getting there for? We could meet in the car park first and then join the queue together.

Now that I'd like to see. You shaving Chris' eyebrows off while driving. That would be some mean feat.:lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> :devil: enough pranks for one week thanks :whip:
> 
> 
> 
> It's like people on the forum, you built up a picture of them and then you see them in person are shocked how wrong you were :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww bless, when I first had mine it fit comfortably in a cricket tub, what can yours fit in...... a matchbox ? :lol2:


Ha I 100% agree with you on this... You also find out some people have some crazy call of duty skills to :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> :devil: enough pranks for one week thanks :whip:
> 
> 
> 
> It's like people on the forum, you built up a picture of them and then you see them in person are shocked how wrong you were :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww bless, when I first had mine it fit comfortably in a cricket tub, what can yours fit in...... a matchbox ? :lol2:


Crix tub mate. At 4 months old I'd expect them to be at least 16 inches. Are you sure yours was 4 months old?


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> I'd like to see that massive male before you sell it. What time are you getting there for? We could meet in the car park first and then join the queue together.
> 
> Now that I'd like to see. You shaving Chris' eyebrows off while driving. That would be some mean feat.:lol2:


We should be there around 8.30am - 9am maybe a bit earlier but I tend to get some breaky in McDonalds and chill out for a while anyway after the long drive. Your more than welcome to see him.


----------



## Chris18

Barlow said:


> Crix tub mate. At 4 months old I'd expect them to be at least 16 inches. Are you sure yours was 4 months old?


um not 100% but that's what the previous owner told me.
So she might be younger than i thought....
I'd say she was around 8 inches when i got her


----------



## Nigel_wales

Right im off to a wedding party now, Chris I'll see you at 5:15am sharp ! The rest of you have a good evening and I'll see some of you tomorrow. I'm feeling like death warmed up so wish me luck haha


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Right im off to a wedding party now, Chris I'll see you at 5:15am sharp ! The rest of you have a good evening and I'll see some of you tomorrow. I'm feeling like death warmed up so wish me luck haha


See you then, have a good night mate :2thumb:


----------



## Carl6688

Chris18 said:


> um not 100% but that's what the previous owner told me.
> So she might be younger than i thought....
> I'd say she was around 8 inches when i got her


Mine are roughly 8 inches and their around 2 months old =/


----------



## Chris18

Carl6688 said:


> Mine are roughly 8 inches and their around 2 months old =/


Looks like she can hold onto approx two more months of her youth then! :lol2:
No bother really, she was great, enjoyed her thoroughly at that age and she grew up nicely with no issues.


----------



## Barlow

My 5 holdbacks that I am rearing were born on 11th July and the largest is 12" and the smallest is 9". That was last weeks measurements.


----------



## jimmythetramp

Barlow said:


> Thet are about 5 weeks old mate. Very tiny.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't have it unless you promise to post loads of pics on here. I want to see it grow up!:lol2:


Haha! I promises! You will be sick of pictures by the end of the week, and it will be loved and well cared for. :2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

jimmythetramp said:


> Haha! I promises! You will be sick of pictures by the end of the week, and it will be loved and well cared for. :2thumb:


I'll never be sick of pics. But I dare you to try and make me :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Few more hours between me and the path to my dream :mf_dribble:


----------



## Chris18

Dean Cheetham said:


> Few more hours between me and the path to my dream :mf_dribble:


Hi dean, was it determined which sex the prasinus you were getting was?
I saw that there was some people saying male and others saying female.
Very jealous of you, make sure you breed them to make them more affordable to people like me in the future :devil:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Chris18 said:


> Hi dean, was it determined which sex the prasinus you were getting was?
> I saw that there was some people saying male and others saying female.
> Very jealous of you, make sure you breed them to make them more affordable to people like me in the future :devil:


Hi chris, It still was undetermined, MM said it looked female but martin reuter and terry thatcher said male =/
So decided against it in the end but im picking up a female sub adult jayapura tomorrow, been probed sexed so definate female :mf_dribble:


----------



## Chris18

Dean Cheetham said:


> Hi chris, It still was undetermined, MM said it looked female but martin reuter and terry thatcher said male =/
> So decided against it in the end but im picking up a female sub adult jayapura tomorrow, been probed sexed so definate female :mf_dribble:


oh, so you're not pairing up the green tree for now?
I'm guessing a jayapura is a snake of some form?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Chris18 said:


> oh, so you're not pairing up the green tree for now?
> I'm guessing a jayapura is a snake of some form?


 
No no, i am in the near future! she is a female jayapura green tree monitor!
Rarer locality to the normal green tree's! :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

Dean Cheetham said:


> No no, i am in the near future! she is a female jayapura green tree monitor!
> Rarer locality to the normal green tree's! :2thumb:


ah :blush: never heard of that, or any locals in prasinus actually.
I knew kordensis was considered prasinus for a while but has been given full species now?

Was that the one with the ****** looking face? or is that the one you turned down due to being confused about sex, sorry i'm a bit confused I always just pop on the main monitor thread and only read a few pages so miss things out :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Heres a pic mate,

Normal GTM on the right
Jayapura on the left


----------



## Chris18

Dean Cheetham said:


> Heres a pic mate,
> 
> Normal GTM on the right
> Jayapura on the left
> 
> image


oh cool.
So will you be sourcing a normal female for your current male and then a jayapura for your female jayapura to keep the local separate?

Sorry for all the questions :lol2:


----------



## jimmythetramp

Barlow said:


> I'll never be sick of pics. But I dare you to try and make me :lol2:


I'll do my best :mf_dribble:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Chris18 said:


> oh cool.
> So will you be sourcing a normal female for your current male and then a jayapura for your female jayapura to keep the local separate?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions :lol2:


Maybe in the future but they can be bred together :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

Dean Cheetham said:


> Maybe in the future but they can be bred together :2thumb:


of course but surely the aim here should be to preserve locales (especially ones as rare as these) instead of mixing them up?
Obviously there is nothing wrong with it from a health point of view, if anything it'll make the genes of the young stronger as these two wouldn't have been together in the wild.

I think it could definitely be an interesting debate :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Chris18 said:


> of course but surely the aim here should be to preserve locales (especially ones as rare as these) instead of mixing them up?
> Obviously there is nothing wrong with it from a health point of view, if anything it'll make the genes of the young stronger as these two wouldn't have been together in the wild.
> 
> I think it could definitely be an interesting debate :2thumb:


Yes it would make for a good debate : victory:
They will be kept in different viv's for the time being until i can decide what i want to do.
not sure what the outcome would be entirely, wheather the offspring would have a 50/50% chance to be either a normal or a jayapura or if they would be classed as a hybrid.


----------



## Barlow

Dean Cheetham said:


> Hi chris, It still was undetermined, MM said it looked female but martin reuter and terry thatcher said male =/
> So decided against it in the end but im picking up a female sub adult jayapura tomorrow, been probed sexed so definate female :mf_dribble:


Don't forget me mate. I said male. I told you I had a good track record!: victory:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Barlow said:


> Don't forget me mate. I said male. I told you I had a good track record!: victory:


Yup Barlow too said male :lol2:
So i didnt want to risk it!


----------



## Chris18

Dean Cheetham said:


> Yes it would make for a good debate : victory:
> They will be kept in different viv's for the time being until i can decide what i want to do.
> not sure what the outcome would be entirely, wheather the offspring would have a 50/50% chance to be either a normal or a jayapura or if they would be classed as a hybrid.


Not sure, depends how locales work. Maybe worth asking the Panther Chameleon keepers as they have tons of locales and are frequently interbred I do believe.
I think you would just have to sell the offspring as Normal x jayapura.
Definitely not hyrbirds as they would have to be different species and it would only affect the patterning or size or whatever differs the two locales from each other and would also widen the gene pool i think.
If it's something you want to look into give Andy a PM, his username is Glasgowgecko : victory:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

The only differnence i can find is where they are from and a slight different patterning. thanks chris will send him a pm :2thumb:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Chris18 said:


> It's like people on the forum, you built up a picture of them and then you see them in person are shocked how wrong you were :lol2:


Lol, this is too true, 

I expected chris to be more extrovert than he was, I dont think I stopped talking when I met him, chris said about 12 words... probably 10 after you include hello and goodye.

I expected Nigel to be about 50 and a reserved character, then I saw him and I dont think hes much older than myself and he was like a child at christmas showing me round his vivs ... i couldnt tell who was more excited, him showing off his collection or me being stood in the middle of all these monitors...

I really should try not to paint a picture of peope before I meet them, because its never even close :bash:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Lol, this is too true,
> 
> I expected chris to be more extrovert than he was, I dont think I stopped talking when I met him, chris said about 12 words... probably 10 after you include hello and goodye.
> 
> I expected Nigel to be about 50 and a reserved character, then I saw him and I dont think hes much older than myself and he was like a child at christmas showing me round his vivs ... i couldnt tell who was more excited, him showing off his collection or me being stood in the middle of all these monitors...
> 
> I really should try not to paint a picture of peope before I meet them, because its never even close :bash:


Haha i thought this about nigel when he came to pick up the kim's.
He sounded quite old on the phone, when he arrived he was a lot younger and we talked for ages :lol2: he had 2 cups of tea before he left :lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Dean Cheetham said:


> The only differnence i can find is where they are from and a slight different patterning. thanks chris will send him a pm :2thumb:


what ya wanna do is find pics of peoples hatchling to see if theres any truth to this locale stuff because the differences in patterning might be just normal differences in patterns and not because of diff locals at all :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> See you then, have a good night mate :2thumb:


I got home and only drunk 3 pints. Bed soon.



SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Lol, this is too true,
> 
> I expected chris to be more extrovert than he was, I dont think I stopped talking when I met him, chris said about 12 words... probably 10 after you include hello and goodye.
> 
> I expected Nigel to be about 50 and a reserved character, then I saw him and I dont think hes much older than myself and he was like a child at christmas showing me round his vivs ... i couldnt tell who was more excited, him showing off his collection or me being stood in the middle of all these monitors...
> 
> I really should try not to paint a picture of peope before I meet them, because its never even close :bash:


Lmao 50! Cheers mate  Yea I'm pretty passionate about my collection considering the amount of time, effort and money I put into it :mf_dribble:



Dean Cheetham said:


> Haha i thought this about nigel when he came to pick up the kim's.
> He sounded quite old on the phone, when he arrived he was a lot younger and we talked for ages :lol2: he had 2 cups of tea before he left :lol2:


Lol yea I got a pretty deep voice which makes me sound a lot older I suppose and a strong valley accent. That cuppa was alright to and I dodged the traffic by hanging about for a bit.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Nigel_wales said:


> Lmao 50! Cheers mate  Yea I'm pretty passionate about my collection considering the amount of time, effort and money I put into it :mf_dribble:


Your collection was ace, the vivs were top notch too, I havnt stopped thinking about those kims yet... I really want some now :mf_dribble: ... lets not get ahead of myself though, got my ackies coming tomorrow first.... plus I dont have the space or the money right now, one day though!! one day!


----------



## Nigel_wales

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Your collection was ace, the vivs were top notch too, I havnt stopped thinking about those kims yet... I really want some now :mf_dribble: ... lets not get ahead of myself though, got my ackies coming tomorrow first.... plus I dont have the space or the money right now, one day though!! one day!


 
Thanks mate! I really appreciate that and I'm sure you'll get them 1 day. :2thumb: I'm off to bed long old drive tomorrow.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Well guys, hope yous all have a really good time tomorrow.

As much as I'd love to join you all in a hot, sweaty, crowded hall, :whistling2: I'm just gonna wait for the pics.
:2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jo-jo-beans said:


> Well guys, hope yous all have a really good time tomorrow.
> 
> As much as I'd love to join you all in a hot, sweaty, crowded hall, :whistling2: I'm just gonna wait for the pics.
> :2thumb:


No i cant go either :bash:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> I got home and only drunk 3 pints. Bed soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao 50! Cheers mate  Yea I'm pretty passionate about my collection considering the amount of time, effort and money I put into it :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol yea I got a pretty deep voice which makes me sound a lot older I suppose and a strong valley accent. That cuppa was alright to and I dodged the traffic by hanging about for a bit.


Yeh was a pretty banging cuppa mate :lol2: I wouldnt have like to hit traffic for your journey either :whistling2:



SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Your collection was ace, the vivs were top notch too, I havnt stopped thinking about those kims yet... I really want some now :mf_dribble: ... lets not get ahead of myself though, got my ackies coming tomorrow first.... plus I dont have the space or the money right now, one day though!! one day!


He got his idea from my original viv i got from chandlierman :whistling2:
Just made some improvements :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## MaMExotics

dose any one keep Varanus kingorum if so how different is there care compared to the other Dwarf monitors??


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

:gasp: .... Oh my god!!

its .. its ...... its september the 18th :gasp:!

Is this day finally here? Or am I actually dreaming? 

ACKIES TODAY!! :mf_dribble: .... well, tonight.... therefore this day is going to be the slowest day of my life so far! :devil:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

MaMExotics said:


> dose any one keep Varanus kingorum if so how different is there care compared to the other Dwarf monitors??


Do you actually intend to spend £400 per reptile, rather than spend half the cost of one kingorum on getting a biger viv? ..... Thats crazy thinking! 

Im pretty sure most odatria have relatively the same care, do a bit of research on google, then when you have an idea of what you know and what your not sure about come back and you'll know more specifically what areas you need help with.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Has no one got a smart phone??????? :lol2::lol2::lol2:

How's things going? 


Really wish I came down now :sad:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Cant take this excitement and waiting any longer!! ..... Im off out for a cycle... 

for this afternoon only with all this excited energy in me I shall become....

Extremely mega superspeedywheels! ... like a tornado passing through south wales! haha

Nigel makes it back with my ackies around 6ish :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::jump::jump::jump::jump: cant wait, cant wait.... cant wait! ... might get to see the kims again too :no1:


----------



## jimmythetramp

I HAVE MY ACKIE! He's soo tiny but already running round his viv like a mad thing! Will get some pics up tommorow as I have to go to a stock take tonight, massive thank you to Barlow was nice meeting you, and not forgetting chris and Nigel and your lady friend (sorry can't remember her name) hope you all get home safe :no1:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

jimmythetramp said:


> I HAVE MY ACKIE! He's soo tiny but already running round his viv like a mad thing! Will get some pics up tommorow as I have to go to a stock take tonight, massive thank you to Barlow was nice meeting you, and not forgetting chris and Nigel and your lady friend (sorry can't remember her name) hope you all get home safe :no1:


ahhh.... not long now for me. Mine are coming from barlow too


----------



## jo-jo-beans

jimmythetramp said:


> I HAVE MY ACKIE! He's soo tiny but already running round his viv like a mad thing! Will get some pics up tommorow as I have to go to a stock take tonight, massive thank you to Barlow was nice meeting you, and not forgetting chris and Nigel and your lady friend (sorry can't remember her name) hope you all get home safe :no1:





SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> ahhh.... not long now for me. Mine are coming from barlow too


You two are cruel!! I've still got ages to wait for my trio :sad:


----------



## Paul P

Sorry to hear you missed out on the female tree Dean. :devil:

On a lighter note, im now home after what seemed a long enough day for me and I only spent a hour or so at Donny, met a couple of keepers from this thread, always nice to put faces to names. I pre arranged a couple of newbies along with a cracking pair of beccarii from MM, I will post some pictures of them once theyve settled, but had to post a pic of this little one.

My first brown form Kingorum, a little cracker, its already eaten and hasnt stopped running about, about 6 weeks old and not even on par with the size of a hatchling ackie yet :flrt:.


----------



## Chris18

Paul P said:


> Sorry to hear you missed out on the female tree Dean. :devil:
> 
> On a lighter note, im now home after what seemed a long enough day for me and I only spent a hour or so at Donny, met a couple of keepers from this thread, always nice to put faces to names. I pre arranged a couple of newbies along with a cracking pair of beccarii from MM, I will post some pictures of them once theyve settled, but had to post a pic of this little one.
> 
> My first brown form Kingorum, a little cracker, its already eaten and hasnt stopped running about, about 6 weeks old and not even on par with the size of a hatchling ackie yet :flrt:.
> image
> image


Nice addition Paul
Nice meeting you too, the seeing beccarii and Red ackies all in the space of 5 minutes was fantastic so thanks for that :mf_dribble:
And thanks for the earless dragons, they're great and already going crazy in their viv :2thumb:


----------



## Paul P

Chris18 said:


> Nice addition Paul
> Nice meeting you too, the seeing beccarii and Red ackies all in the space of 5 minutes was fantastic so thanks for that :mf_dribble:
> And thanks for the earless dragons, they're great and already going crazy in their viv :2thumb:


Well have to meet up again next year as I didnt give myself alot of time really, Glad you liked the Beccarii and ackies, best of luck with the earless, they are little darlings im sure youll agree. Now you just need a female : victory:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Paul P said:


> Sorry to hear you missed out on the female tree Dean. :devil:
> 
> On a lighter note, im now home after what seemed a long enough day for me and I only spent a hour or so at Donny, met a couple of keepers from this thread, always nice to put faces to names. I pre arranged a couple of newbies along with a cracking pair of beccarii from MM, I will post some pictures of them once theyve settled, but had to post a pic of this little one.
> 
> My first brown form Kingorum, a little cracker, its already eaten and hasnt stopped running about, about 6 weeks old and not even on par with the size of a hatchling ackie yet :flrt:.
> image
> image


Gorgeous Paul :flrt:


----------



## Paul P

jo-jo-beans said:


> Gorgeous Paul :flrt:


Thanks, im well happy with them, tiny isnt the word though :gasp:


----------



## Jaymz

Paul P said:


> Sorry to hear you missed out on the female tree Dean. :devil:
> 
> On a lighter note, im now home after what seemed a long enough day for me and I only spent a hour or so at Donny, met a couple of keepers from this thread, always nice to put faces to names. I pre arranged a couple of newbies along with a cracking pair of beccarii from MM, I will post some pictures of them once theyve settled, but had to post a pic of this little one.
> 
> My first brown form Kingorum, a little cracker, its already eaten and hasnt stopped running about, about 6 weeks old and not even on par with the size of a hatchling ackie yet :flrt:.
> image
> image


Very nice mate, dont see these very often :no1: :2thumb:


----------



## Paul P

Jaymz said:


> Very nice mate, dont see these very often :no1: :2thumb:


Cheers m8, no not many around at all, so im very chuffed to have added them to my collection :2thumb:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

These ackies are MENTAL!!!!! Photos and videos to follow! .. Barlow has done a great job with these as they are perfectly fine with hands in the viv throwing crickets around. Certainly worth the wait and the money :no1: ... but they are tiny, all the pics make them look bigger... two of them burrowed down somewhere after eating and I havnt seen them all night... the other is asleep in my goat skull..

I found it hilarious when one of them went into a burrow, only to find a cricket. It then proceeded to run proudly out of the burrow with it stuffed into its tiny mouth and started bashing it against a rock until it fitted :lol2:

Then another one was able to catch a cricket mid hop... that was fantastic! ... theyve all eaten, had a wander and are all hidden away somewhere now:2thumb:

Thanks a bunch Barlow and a big thanks to Nigel for getting them picked up for me :no1:


----------



## Chris18

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> These ackies are MENTAL!!!!! Photos and videos to follow! .. Barlow has done a great job with these as they are perfectly fine with hands in the viv throwing crickets around. Certainly worth the wait and the money :no1: ... but they are tiny, all the pics make them look bigger... two of them burrowed down somewhere after eating and I havnt seen them all night... the other is asleep in my goat skull..
> 
> I found it hilarious when one of them went into a burrow, only to find a cricket. It then proceeded to run proudly out of the burrow with it stuffed into its tiny mouth and started bashing it against a rock until it fitted :lol2:
> 
> Then another one was able to catch a cricket mid hop... that was fantastic! ... theyve all eaten, had a wander and are all hidden away somewhere now:2thumb:
> 
> Thanks a bunch Barlow and a big thanks to Nigel for getting them picked up for me :no1:


I've been waiting for this post!
They are seriously amazing and you've obviously fallen in love over the last few hours, great, entertaining species and I agree barlow has done a good job, they were very nice looking hatchings and nice an alert even though they hadn't been properly heated for a good while : victory:
Enjoy the next few months of them growing, they'll be huge before you know it!


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

_ Have more and vids to follow .... They are so cute :flrt:_


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

DSCF4513.mp4 video by benjeans - Photobucket


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels




----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

DSCF4512.mp4 video by benjeans - Photobucket

Excuse my welshy accent and excitement but I had just witnessed the ackie catch a cricket mid air... unfortunately we just missed it with the video:no1: ....

I told you guys i would troll this thread with pics! haha


----------



## Dean Cheetham

I really am gutted Paul 
I was there for about an hour with the guy trying to phone someone he knows, trying to get his female but with no luck :bash:
Will just have to keep up the hunt!
Cant seem to find any or even unsexed babies 
The guy did say if i can arrange something for decemeber hamm, he will pick her up for me and bring her back to southampton for me to collect. :2thumb:


----------



## Jaymz

PMed you mate :2thumb:


----------



## benjaybo

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> DSCF4512.mp4 video by benjeans - Photobucket
> 
> Excuse my welshy accent and excitement but I had just witnessed the ackie catch a cricket mid air... unfortunately we just missed it with the video:no1: ....
> 
> I told you guys i would troll this thread with pics! haha


awesome sauce looking good so these little ones be the new additions to the family cracking chap bet they are gonna be growing like troopers keep us informed i shall get some pics up of my storrs have some new ones
: victory:


----------



## benjaybo

*irwin*

hi as i said he be some new pics of irwin
first up his vogue! pose
















: victory: : victory: : victory: : victory:


----------



## Jaymz

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> imageimageimageimage
> _ Have more and vids to follow .... They are so cute :flrt:_





SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> imageimageimageimageimageimageimageimageimageimage





benjaybo said:


> hi as i said he be some new pics of irwin
> first up his vogue! pose
> image
> image
> : victory: : victory: : victory: : victory:


All looking good guys : victory:: victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Paul P said:


> Sorry to hear you missed out on the female tree Dean. :devil:
> 
> On a lighter note, im now home after what seemed a long enough day for me and I only spent a hour or so at Donny, met a couple of keepers from this thread, always nice to put faces to names. I pre arranged a couple of newbies along with a cracking pair of beccarii from MM, I will post some pictures of them once theyve settled, but had to post a pic of this little one.
> 
> My first brown form Kingorum, a little cracker, its already eaten and hasnt stopped running about, about 6 weeks old and not even on par with the size of a hatchling ackie yet :flrt:.
> image
> image


Stunning Paul and it was nice to meet you. I wasnt in the best of moods having split up with my Mrs a few hours before Donny and getting no sleep! The red ackie and beccari were stunners! 



SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> These ackies are MENTAL!!!!! Photos and videos to follow! .. Barlow has done a great job with these as they are perfectly fine with hands in the viv throwing crickets around. Certainly worth the wait and the money :no1: ... but they are tiny, all the pics make them look bigger... two of them burrowed down somewhere after eating and I havnt seen them all night... the other is asleep in my goat skull..
> 
> I found it hilarious when one of them went into a burrow, only to find a cricket. It then proceeded to run proudly out of the burrow with it stuffed into its tiny mouth and started bashing it against a rock until it fitted :lol2:
> 
> Then another one was able to catch a cricket mid hop... that was fantastic! ... theyve all eaten, had a wander and are all hidden away somewhere now:2thumb:
> 
> Thanks a bunch Barlow and a big thanks to Nigel for getting them picked up for me :no1:


No problem mate I was thinking of stealing them on the way home haha. I'm glad your happy with them . Great stuff mate.



SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> imageimageimageimage
> _Have more and vids to follow .... They are so cute :flrt:_


 


SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> imageimageimageimageimageimageimageimageimageimage


Awesome pics mate.



benjaybo said:


> hi as i said he be some new pics of irwin
> first up his vogue! pose
> image
> image
> : victory: : victory: : victory: : victory:


 
Nice fella!


----------



## benjaybo

Jaymz said:


> All looking good guys : victory:: victory:


cheers chap :2thumb:



Nigel_wales said:


> Nice fella!


cheers nigel will be getting some pics up of my new cresties on the crestie thread later 
gotta get to work now tho lol: victory:
take it easy guys and gals


----------



## Paul P

Sad news about the girlfriend Nigel, sorry to hear that, youll have to get out and do a bit of fishing to take your mind off it.

Nearly had a heart attack this morning due to the newest baby king, looked in the viv and couldnt see it, checked the exterior of the viv and only found a hole big enough for it to fit through in the air vent, panic time or what.
Stripped the viv looking for him only to find him in hidden in the smallest crevice possible in the fake wall, waht a relief :gasp:


----------



## Racheykins90

The ackies are fab, I've fallen in love with them too so cute! Yet so strong, had to unwrap one from around my finger to put it in the viv for the first time hehe! They're so dopey too jumping at the walls and falling off! Thanks for producing some great ackies Barlow speedywheels is a very happy man!


----------



## Nigel_wales

Paul P said:


> Sad news about the girlfriend Nigel, sorry to hear that, youll have to get out and do a bit of fishing to take your mind off it.
> 
> Nearly had a heart attack this morning due to the newest baby king, looked in the viv and couldnt see it, checked the exterior of the viv and only found a hole big enough for it to fit through in the air vent, panic time or what.
> Stripped the viv looking for him only to find him in hidden in the smallest crevice possible in the fake wall, waht a relief :gasp:


 
Ah well shit happens mate :0 As long as you keep putting pics up of your Kings I'll be 1 happy man hah


----------



## Nigel_wales

Finally got some cork bark... the viv is officially finished! Kim's will be going on Friday so I can watch them over the weekend and see them settle in.



















































ROLL ON FRIDAY


----------



## Paul P

Nigel_wales said:


> Finally got some cork bark... the viv is officially finished! Kim's will be going on Friday so I can watch them over the weekend and see them settle in.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> ROLL ON FRIDAY


By far one of the nicest setups ive seen in a lone time, they'll love it im sure :no1:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Paul P said:


> By far one of the nicest setups ive seen in a lone time, they'll love it im sure :no1:


Nice 1 Paul, if it wasn't for your advice and seeing your setups I probaly would never had tried making my own viv! Thanks pal!


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

These ackies are as daft as they are mental! :lol2:


----------



## benjaybo

Nigel_wales said:


> Finally got some cork bark... the viv is officially finished! Kim's will be going on Friday so I can watch them over the weekend and see them settle in.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> ROLL ON FRIDAY


looking good matey bet they will love ya set up
:notworthy:


----------



## Carl6688

Do ackies eat their skin after they shed? All 3 of mine have pieces hanging off them but I can't see any in the viv.


----------



## benjaybo

Carl6688 said:


> Do ackies eat their skin after they shed? All 3 of mine have pieces hanging off them but I can't see any in the viv.


ive never had an ackie but i wouldn't put it past them they eat everything else if given a few seconds :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> Finally got some cork bark... the viv is officially finished! Kim's will be going on Friday so I can watch them over the weekend and see them settle in.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> ROLL ON FRIDAY


indeed. . . .bring it on. . . . .can onlyimagine just how excited you must be. . . .I'm not jealous one bit. . .lol. . .well. . .my time will come


----------



## cold blooded beast

benjaybo said:


> hi as i said he be some new pics of irwin
> first up his vogue! pose
> image
> image
> : victory: : victory: : victory: : victory:


Great compact species. . .just love their chunky bodies. . .no more cuddling up to soft toys then?:lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Had the day off work today so I had to take a few pictures... The females weren't out to play unfortunately!

First up put the 2 males with I had trouble with a few months temporarily meeting each other.




















It kicked off pretty quickly so had to split them!

The next 3 photos are of the male who is paired up with my female, there is a photo from when I first got him at the end of this post, look how much he's grown since coming to me! He was definately skinny/ underweight when I got him! 































Ackie time...






















The big man doing what he does best..... chilling!






















Baby kim's are putting on weight to! 














These shots are of the male pictured above but when I first got him a few months a go, he has definately put some weight on and grown a bit. He looks a bit skinny in the below pics IMO.


----------



## Paul P

Well all the newbies from Donny are doing ok even though still alittle bit skatty the Beccarii are slowly settling in but will need a little time to get accustomed to their new surroundings, but here are a few updates from the kingorum side, both the new additions i picked up Sunday seem to have settled in fab :2thumb: both have made the transition onto roaches with no problem at all and are taking them like theres no tomorrow.

A couple of new pics taken today

First up the baby









The sub adult male


















Roach ambush, lol









And a couple of my rarely seen caudo


----------



## Nigel_wales

Paul P said:


> Well all the newbies from Donny are doing ok even though still alittle bit skatty the Beccarii are slowly settling in but will need a little time to get accustomed to their new surroundings, but here are a few updates from the kingorum side, both the new additions i picked up Sunday seem to have settled in fab :2thumb: both have made the transition onto roaches with no problem at all and are taking them like theres no tomorrow.
> 
> A couple of new pics taken today
> 
> First up the baby
> image
> 
> The sub adult male
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Roach ambush, lol
> image
> 
> And a couple of my rarely seen caudo
> image
> image


 
:mf_dribble::mf_dribble: If you breed those Kingorum I'll have some from you! Very nice Paul!


----------



## Paul P

Nigel_wales said:


> :mf_dribble::mf_dribble: If you breed those Kingorum I'll have some from you! Very nice Paul!



Cheers Nigel, I cant see me breeding these for awhile yet, but will defo keep you in mind : victory:


----------



## benjaybo

cold blooded beast said:


> Great compact species. . .just love their chunky bodies. . .no more cuddling up to soft toys then?:lol2:


haha never did like soft toys lol will be hopefully getting a few females for him over the next year or so i love how chunky they are too is mint.
hows you and the reptiles matey!: victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Paul P said:


> Cheers Nigel, I cant see me breeding these for awhile yet, but will defo keep you in mind : victory:


: victory:


----------



## benjaybo

Nigel_wales said:


> Had the day off work today so I had to take a few pictures... The females weren't out to play unfortunately!
> 
> First up put the 2 males with I had trouble with a few months temporarily meeting each other.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> It kicked off pretty quickly so had to split them!
> 
> The next 3 photos are of the male who is paired up with my female, there is a photo from when I first got him at the end of this post, look how much he's grown since coming to me! He was definately skinny/ underweight when I got him!
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Ackie time...
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> The big man doing what he does best..... chilling!
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Baby kim's are putting on weight to!
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These shots are of the male pictured above but when I first got him a few months a go, he has definately put some weight on and grown a bit. He looks a bit skinny in the below pics IMO.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


NIGEL! i flipping love all ur monitays matey cant wait to get some baba kims in the future :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

benjaybo said:


> NIGEL! i flipping love all ur monitays matey cant wait to get some baba kims in the future :2thumb:


Cheers mate I'm just as passionate as you about them! They are awesome...


----------



## benjaybo

Nigel_wales said:


> Cheers mate I'm just as passionate as you about them! They are awesome...


yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh boy hehe cant wait to get breeding is gonna be hectic
but awesome :lol2:
hows u anyway matey saw someone say summut about ya girlfriend sorry to hear about that chap hope everything else is good matey
: victory:


----------



## cold blooded beast

benjaybo said:


> haha never did like soft toys lol will be hopefully getting a few females for him over the next year or so i love how chunky they are too is mint.
> hows you and the reptiles matey!: victory:


. . .:lol2:what? . . .NO. . .perhaps I have it wrong . . .didn't you have an escape? . . .found curled up with a cuddley toy? . . .was that you? . . .tell me I'm not wrong!!!!!. . .either that. .or marbles are being lost as we speak. . .and yes my lone VTO boy is showing off a treat at the mo. . . cool lil maniac


----------



## benjaybo

cold blooded beast said:


> . . .:lol2:what? . . .NO. . .perhaps I have it wrong . . .didn't you have an escape? . . .found curled up with a cuddley toy? . . .was that you? . . .tell me I'm not wrong!!!!!. . .either that. .or marbles are being lost as we speak. . .and yes my lone VTO boy is showing off a treat at the mo. . . cool lil maniac


oh yeh sorry that was me but not my soft toys lol my fiancees :lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

benjaybo said:


> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh boy hehe cant wait to get breeding is gonna be hectic
> but awesome :lol2:
> hows u anyway matey saw someone say summut about ya girlfriend sorry to hear about that chap hope everything else is good matey
> : victory:


 
I'm good mate, all sorted with the Mrs now! Still pissed off with her though :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

benjaybo said:


> oh yeh sorry that was me but not my soft toys lol my fiancees :lol2:


Yeah. . . .so ya say. . . :lol2:. . .least I wasn't entirely off track. . .. . back ON track. .how "on display" do you find The Storrs? . .are they every bit as outgoing as ackies?


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> DSCF4512.mp4 video by benjeans - Photobucket
> 
> Excuse my welshy accent and excitement but I had just witnessed the ackie catch a cricket mid air... unfortunately we just missed it with the video:no1: ....
> 
> I told you guys i would troll this thread with pics! haha


:lol2:like pic 11 photobucket "up middle finger"


----------



## benjaybo

Nigel_wales said:


> I'm good mate, all sorted with the Mrs now! Still pissed off with her though :lol2:


ahaaaaa well at least its sorted chap : victory:



cold blooded beast said:


> Yeah. . . .so ya say. . . :lol2:. . .least I wasn't entirely off track. . .. . back ON track. .how "on display" do you find The Storrs? . .are they every bit as outgoing as ackies?


:lol2: haha ive never had an ackie but my storrs now is awesome he is out near enough everyday allways wanting some dinner lol is good with handling but only handle him a few times a months as i know he will prefer that is just about 14 months old now and loves being hand fed he also lets me get any coco nut out of his mouth if its in there so i think he trusts me now, he is very active always climbing about hows the ackies in comparison matey!:2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

benjaybo said:


> ahaaaaa well at least its sorted chap : victory:
> 
> 
> :lol2: haha ive never had an ackie but my storrs now is awesome he is out near enough everyday allways wanting some dinner lol is good with handling but only handle him a few times a months as i know he will prefer that is just about 14 months old now and loves being hand fed he also lets me get any coco nut out of his mouth if its in there so i think he trusts me now, he is very active always climbing about hows the ackies in comparison matey!:2thumb:


lol. . no Ackies ere mate only a tristis Orientalis. . .Kim/s next. . .but a while away yet. . .Human baby in March. . .then some time beyond that. . .unless I get super brave(ridiculously silly)and risk the wrath of future Wifage. . .and do it before . . . . .now where are my trousers? 
. .oH s:censor:t. . . SHE'S wearin em:blush:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> lol. . no Ackies ere mate only a tristis Orientalis. . .Kim/s next. . .but a while away yet. . .Human baby in March. . .then some time beyond that. . .unless I get super brave(ridiculously silly)and risk the wrath of future Wifage. . .and do it before . . . . .now where are my trousers?
> . .oH s:censor:t. . . SHE'S wearin em:blush:


Just tell her the tristis laid eggs and they hatched :whistling2:


----------



## benjaybo

cold blooded beast said:


> lol. . no Ackies ere mate only a tristis Orientalis. . .Kim/s next. . .but a while away yet. . .Human baby in March. . .then some time beyond that. . .unless I get super brave(ridiculously silly)and risk the wrath of future Wifage. . .and do it before . . . . .now where are my trousers?
> . .oH s:censor:t. . . SHE'S wearin em:blush:


hahaha awesome matey! cant wait to get me tree monitors, and dooooooooooo iiiiiiiiiiiiiiit as arnie would say :lol2:
congrats on baba to you and the misses matey
: victory:


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Just tell her the tristis laid eggs and they hatched :whistling2:


Now why didn't I think o that BEFORE I started skoolin 'er as to what's what. . . .can you imagine the conversation "Yes darling. ..I agree. .6 months sperm retention IS impressive. . .hmmm aha. .yes I thought SHE was MALE too!. . .So you think juvie tristis DO look a little like Kims. . .and YES. .ABSOLUTELY essential to keep _the babies_ ahem!! in a seperate viv. . .the _mum'll_ EAT them!!!"
. . . .aint really gonna get away with that. . . .if I thought I could. . .I would:lol2:



benjaybo said:


> hahaha awesome matey! cant wait to get me tree monitors, and dooooooooooo iiiiiiiiiiiiiiit as arnie would say :lol2:
> congrats on baba to you and the misses matey
> : victory:


:notworthy:AHHHH the Austrian Oak. . . "GET TO DA CHOPPAH":notworthy:
. . . Thanks dude


----------



## benjaybo

cold blooded beast said:


> lol. . no Ackies ere mate only a tristis Orientalis. . .Kim/s next. . .but a while away yet. . .Human baby in March. . .then some time beyond that. . .unless I get super brave(ridiculously silly)and risk the wrath of future Wifage. . .and do it before . . . . .now where are my trousers?
> . .oH s:censor:t. . . SHE'S wearin em:blush:





cold blooded beast said:


> Now why didn't I think o that BEFORE I started skoolin 'er as to what's what. . . .can you imagine the conversation "Yes darling. ..I agree. .6 months sperm retention IS impressive. . .hmmm aha. .yes I thought SHE was MALE too!. . .So you think juvie tristis DO look a little like Kims. . .and YES. .ABSOLUTELY essential to keep _the babies_ ahem!! in a seperate viv. . .the _mum'll_ EAT them!!!"
> . . . .aint really gonna get away with that. . . .if I thought I could. . .I would:lol2:
> 
> 
> :notworthy:AHHHH the Austrian Oak. . . "GET TO DA CHOPPAH":notworthy:
> . . . Thanks dude


haha no probs 
have you seen this
Pablo Francisco Terminator - YouTube
is so funny lol
:2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

benjaybo said:


> haha no probs
> have you seen this
> Pablo Francisco Terminator - YouTube
> is so funny lol
> :2thumb:


"little tortilla boy". . . . . nah never seen that before. . . . .V funny. . .cheers for the giggle


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> Now why didn't I think o that BEFORE I started skoolin 'er as to what's what. . . .can you imagine the conversation "Yes darling. ..I agree. .6 months sperm retention IS impressive. . .hmmm aha. .yes I thought SHE was MALE too!. . .So you think juvie tristis DO look a little like Kims. . .and YES. .ABSOLUTELY essential to keep _the babies_ ahem!! in a seperate viv. . .the _mum'll_ EAT them!!!"
> . . . .aint really gonna get away with that. . . .if I thought I could. . .I would:lol2:
> 
> 
> :notworthy:AHHHH the Austrian Oak. . . "GET TO DA CHOPPAH":notworthy:
> . . . Thanks dude


Well thats my plan for a baby croc even though itll be bigger than my female argus :whistling2:


----------



## benjaybo

cold blooded beast said:


> "little tortilla boy". . . . . nah never seen that before. . . . .V funny. . .cheers for the giggle


no probs matey have another if you havn't seen it 
Arnolds Pizza Shop - YouTube
you seen a guy on youtube called viper keeper he in my opinion is an idiot with a few things he does does he has some awesome venomous snakes
viperkeeper's Channel - YouTube
: victory:


----------



## cold blooded beast

benjaybo said:


> no probs matey have another if you havn't seen it
> Arnolds Pizza Shop - YouTube
> you seen a guy on youtube called viper keeper he in my opinion is an idiot with a few things he does does he has some awesome venomous snakes
> viperkeeper's Channel - YouTube
> : victory:


seen some o vkeepers vids before. . . .prefer pepperoni over 9mm bullets personally. . . .lol


----------



## benjaybo

cold blooded beast said:


> seen some o vkeepers vids before. . . .prefer pepperoni over 9mm bullets personally. . . .lol


haha yeh pepperoni all the way anyway chap im off out for the evening take it easy and have a good night matey!
: victory:


----------



## NightGecko

Well I stayed up late for them but by crikey was it worth the wait :2thumb:

Here they are new male and female glauerti, who most definately looks gravid already, in with Koko and Kimberley. No aggression what so ever just a lot of tongue flicking. Sorry the pics are dark I only left the basking lamp on to keep the enclosure warm as the new arrivals have been in transit since 9am this morning, the UV is off so the enclosure may seem dark. Well chuffed with them that's 2.2 now : victory:


Introductions:











Group shots:



















Males (new one in stack):











Females (new one in background):











New girly warming herself, and hopefully her eggs, up after the trip:


----------



## Nigel_wales

NightGecko said:


> Well I stayed up late for them but by crikey was it worth the wait :2thumb:
> 
> Here they are new male and female glauerti, who most definately looks gravid already, in with Koko and Kimberley. No aggression what so ever just a lot of tongue flicking. Sorry the pics are dark I only left the basking lamp on to keep the enclosure warm as the new arrivals have been in transit since 9am this morning, the UV is off so the enclosure may seem dark. Well chuffed with them that's 2.2 now : victory:
> 
> 
> Introductions:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Group shots:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Males (new one in stack):
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Females (new one in background):
> 
> image
> 
> 
> New girly warming herself, and hopefully her eggs, up after the trip:
> 
> image


Very nice fella! : victory:


----------



## cold blooded beast

NightGecko said:


> Well I stayed up late for them but by crikey was it worth the wait :2thumb:
> 
> Here they are new male and female glauerti, who most definately looks gravid already, in with Koko and Kimberley. No aggression what so ever just a lot of tongue flicking. Sorry the pics are dark I only left the basking lamp on to keep the enclosure warm as the new arrivals have been in transit since 9am this morning, the UV is off so the enclosure may seem dark. Well chuffed with them that's 2.2 now : victory:
> 
> 
> Introductions:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Group shots:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Males (new one in stack):
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Females (new one in background):
> 
> image
> 
> 
> New girly warming herself, and hopefully her eggs, up after the trip:
> 
> image


very happy for you mate. . .just gotta pack some size on Foo. . . and then get them gettin their nasty on. .baby vto AND Kims. . .doesn't get better than that. . .well Red Ackies,Kings, Pilbs,Glebs . . .stuff cold blooded dreams are made of:gasp:


----------



## NightGecko

Nigel_wales said:


> Very nice fella! : victory:


Thankyou mate : victory:



cold blooded beast said:


> very happy for you mate. . .just gotta pack some size on Foo. . . and then get them gettin their nasty on. .baby vto AND Kims. . .doesn't get better than that. . .well Red Ackies,Kings, Pilbs,Glebs . . .stuff cold blooded dreams are made of:gasp:


Cheers marcus. I don't think that is so much a dream, as a vision for the future :mf_dribble: :lol2:


----------



## benjaybo

NightGecko said:


> Well I stayed up late for them but by crikey was it worth the wait :2thumb:
> 
> Here they are new male and female glauerti, who most definately looks gravid already, in with Koko and Kimberley. No aggression what so ever just a lot of tongue flicking. Sorry the pics are dark I only left the basking lamp on to keep the enclosure warm as the new arrivals have been in transit since 9am this morning, the UV is off so the enclosure may seem dark. Well chuffed with them that's 2.2 now : victory:
> 
> 
> Introductions:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Group shots:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Males (new one in stack):
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Females (new one in background):
> 
> image
> 
> 
> New girly warming herself, and hopefully her eggs, up after the trip:
> 
> image


awesome chap how do you find kims get on in a group usually as i'll probs hpuse a group of 3 to 5 one lucky male :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

NightGecko said:


> Thankyou mate : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers marcus. I don't think that is so much a dream, as a vision for the future :mf_dribble: :lol2:


Gonna wish you good luck for later dude. . .in case you dont read on the other thread. . .just keep it smooth confident and considered in all you do. . .you'll be fine:no1::no1::no1:. . . .just read the other post. . .lol. . .


----------



## NightGecko

benjaybo said:


> awesome chap how do you find kims get on in a group usually as i'll probs hpuse a group of 3 to 5 one lucky male :lol2:


Well each pair has had no problems and now the two pairs have been getting along with each other fine, just hope it stays that way. If you wanted to keep 5 I would suggest 2.3 to keep your males competitive, which should lead to more breeding. I'm at 2.2 now and looking to add either another 1.1, and/or another 0.1 or 0.2 :mf_dribble:



cold blooded beast said:


> Gonna wish you good luck for later dude. . .in case you dont read on the other thread. . .just keep it smooth confident and considered in all you do. . .you'll be fine:no1::no1::no1:. . . .just read the other post. . .lol. . .


:2thumb: :2thumb:


----------



## benjaybo

NightGecko said:


> Well each pair has had no problems and now the two pairs have been getting along with each other fine, just hope it stays that way. If you wanted to keep 5 I would suggest 2.3 to keep your males competitive, which should lead to more breeding. I'm at 2.2 now and looking to add either another 1.1, and/or another 0.1 or 0.2 :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> 
> :2thumb: :2thumb:


kl fair enough will have a go with that will try to get all mine at a young age so they should all hopefully get on haha cheers chap
: victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

NightGecko said:


> Well each pair has had no problems and now the two pairs have been getting along with each other fine, just hope it stays that way. If you wanted to keep 5 I would suggest 2.3 to keep your males competitive, which should lead to more breeding. I'm at 2.2 now and looking to add either another 1.1, and/or another 0.1 or 0.2 :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> 
> :2thumb: :2thumb:





benjaybo said:


> kl fair enough will have a go with that will try to get all mine at a young age so they should all hopefully get on haha cheers chap
> : victory:


Personally I think your better off keeping them in 1.1 ratios due to the fact that you could have 2 females gravid at similar times and both stressing each other out when laying and we all know how fragile they can be if stressed whilst being gravid. Or another scenario could be that 1 female lays then immediately after another female starts digging in the box to lay which means you won't really be able to get the first clutch out for a good few days. 


The most successful breeders work with multiple pairs rather than groups from what I've seen and read. This is just an opinion and I'm not saying working with groups is a big no no but it has it's risks!


----------



## Paul P

NightGecko said:


> Well I stayed up late for them but by crikey was it worth the wait :2thumb:
> 
> Here they are new male and female glauerti, who most definately looks gravid already, in with Koko and Kimberley. No aggression what so ever just a lot of tongue flicking. Sorry the pics are dark I only left the basking lamp on to keep the enclosure warm as the new arrivals have been in transit since 9am this morning, the UV is off so the enclosure may seem dark. Well chuffed with them that's 2.2 now : victory:
> 
> 
> Introductions:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Group shots:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Males (new one in stack):
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Females (new one in background):
> 
> image
> 
> 
> New girly warming herself, and hopefully her eggs, up after the trip:
> 
> image



Lovely Kims but really wish you would consider changing your methods of introducing new animals, have a spare viv setup and waiting, monitors carry allsorts due to the nature of their diets, worms although harmless to a healthy animal can prove to be the final nail in the coffin of a stressed animal, they should have atleast 3-6 months away from any other animal before even thinking of introducing. Theirs also this to remember the new females gravid and highly stressed after being on the rd all day, the last thing she needs is another new male to contend with.

Its not all about breeding, enjoy the animals for what they are, dwarf monitors are special and should be treated accordingly, the breeding will happen in time, this isnt an attack ( simply stating what im sure everybodies thinking ) but simply a word of advice and I hope they do you proud.


----------



## NightGecko

Paul P said:


> Lovely Kims but really wish you would consider changing your methods of introducing new animals, have a spare viv setup and waiting, monitors carry allsorts due to the nature of their diets, worms although harmless to a healthy animal can prove to be the final nail in the coffin of a stressed animal, they should have atleast 3-6 months away from any other animal before even thinking of introducing. Theirs also this to remember the new females gravid and highly stressed after being on the rd all day, the last thing she needs is another new male to contend with.
> 
> Its not all about breeding, enjoy the animals for what they are, dwarf monitors are special and should be treated accordingly, the breeding will happen in time, this isnt an attack ( simply stating what im sure everybodies thinking ) but simply a word of advice and I hope they do you proud.


Cheers Paul, thats all understandable, however I didn't have a spare enclosure to hand or I would have done just that. I didn't know she was gravid until she turned up either. My next investment it's delicately more enclosures, although I am already running out of room!

Nige, my long term plan with the kims was to get two or three 1.2 groups together :2thumb:


----------



## Paul P

NightGecko said:


> Cheers Paul, thats all understandable, however I didn't have a spare enclosure to hand or I would have done just that. I didn't know she was gravid until she turned up either. My next investment it's delicately more enclosures, although I am already running out of room!
> 
> Nige, my long term plan with the kims was to get two or three 1.2 groups together :2thumb:


Congrats on passing your test aswell : victory:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Figured id post this on here as you guys will proberly have the most use for it ive got a 4' wide by 3' depth by 2' tall. viv going for nixies its never been used and is basically sat in my shed gathering dust preferably needs to go to someone with a little bit of chippy knowledge as it needs the top plinth knocking out and some new glass putting in also needs sealing. 

:2thumb:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Just a quick update on how my three are doing.

One of them is wild and is always out and about, the other is sometimes out just not as curious as the first and the last one is generally hidden in a burrow for most of the day.

I have attempted to feed but I think that the whole stress of the move is still affecting them, Ive tried crickets, red runners and worms. The first day they ate but since then they look like they are being a bit precarious about being seen. For now Ive left a few crickets and red runners around the vivarium with a really tiny amount of scrambled egg on top of the retes stack which im hoping will coax them out a bit and get them to realise they are hungry, I cant really tell if they are picking the crickets off because I dont know if they are escaping or hiding being eaten or what. There always seems to be four or five bugs in view at any one time which makes me think they are not eating them at the moment, ive put some greens in there to keep them off my babies. Im going to get a pinky tomorrow and leave that in there... then some locust in few days if theyve not eaten, shoudl I be concerned or should I just continue not fussing them to eat? Im sure they will settle soon and get hungry?

They all look healthy and happy though and today I popped my head around the door and saw them all sat on the rim of my cork bark tube having a lazy day. Im away from my place for the next 24 hours so hopefully not having anyone passing the viv will doing them some good and let them relax a bit.

Am I doing things right? is there anything I could be doing better? Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Just a quick update on how my three are doing.
> 
> One of them is wild and is always out and about, the other is sometimes out just not as curious as the first and the last one is generally hidden in a burrow for most of the day.
> 
> I have attempted to feed but I think that the whole stress of the move is still affecting them, Ive tried crickets, red runners and worms. The first day they ate but since then they look like they are being a bit precarious about being seen. For now Ive left a few crickets and red runners around the vivarium with a really tiny amount of scrambled egg on top of the retes stack which im hoping will coax them out a bit and get them to realise they are hungry, I cant really tell if they are picking the crickets off because I dont know if they are escaping or hiding being eaten or what. There always seems to be four or five bugs in view at any one time which makes me think they are not eating them at the moment, ive put some greens in there to keep them off my babies. Im going to get a pinky tomorrow and leave that in there... then some locust in few days if theyve not eaten, shoudl I be concerned or should I just continue not fussing them to eat? Im sure they will settle soon and get hungry?
> 
> They all look healthy and happy though and today I popped my head around the door and saw them all sat on the rim of my cork bark tube having a lazy day. Im away from my place for the next 24 hours so hopefully not having anyone passing the viv will doing them some good and let them relax a bit.
> 
> Am I doing things right? is there anything I could be doing better? Thanks :2thumb:


Settling in bud :2thumb: the eating thing should resolve itself quite quickly baby ackie are food monsters :2thumb: 

Sounds like your doing good to me


----------



## Carl6688

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Just a quick update on how my three are doing.
> 
> One of them is wild and is always out and about, the other is sometimes out just not as curious as the first and the last one is generally hidden in a burrow for most of the day.
> 
> I have attempted to feed but I think that the whole stress of the move is still affecting them, Ive tried crickets, red runners and worms. The first day they ate but since then they look like they are being a bit precarious about being seen. For now Ive left a few crickets and red runners around the vivarium with a really tiny amount of scrambled egg on top of the retes stack which im hoping will coax them out a bit and get them to realise they are hungry, I cant really tell if they are picking the crickets off because I dont know if they are escaping or hiding being eaten or what. There always seems to be four or five bugs in view at any one time which makes me think they are not eating them at the moment, ive put some greens in there to keep them off my babies. Im going to get a pinky tomorrow and leave that in there... then some locust in few days if theyve not eaten, shoudl I be concerned or should I just continue not fussing them to eat? Im sure they will settle soon and get hungry?
> 
> They all look healthy and happy though and today I popped my head around the door and saw them all sat on the rim of my cork bark tube having a lazy day. Im away from my place for the next 24 hours so hopefully not having anyone passing the viv will doing them some good and let them relax a bit.
> 
> Am I doing things right? is there anything I could be doing better? Thanks :2thumb:


Thats so weird, my 3 ackies are exactly the same. One of them is always out, another comes out every now and then, and I hardly ever see the last one. 

Ok thats pretty funny, as I typed that I turned to look at the tank and all 3 were out hunting crickets :lol2:

It took about 4 days for my lot to become feeding machines, so I wouldn't worry too much mate : victory:


----------



## NightGecko

Paul P said:


> Congrats on passing your test aswell : victory:


Thankyou mate, now I have the ability to visit some of these impressive monitor collections! (and the boot space to bring a few home :mf_dribble: )



ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Figured id post this on here as you guys will proberly have the most use for it ive got a 4' wide by 3' depth by 2' tall. viv going for nixies its never been used and is basically sat in my shed gathering dust preferably needs to go to someone with a little bit of chippy knowledge as it needs the top plinth knocking out and some new glass putting in also needs sealing.
> 
> :2thumb:


 
I'd be interested but it's the distance... although I am wondering if it might be worth a courier fee just to get it over here, my Kimberleys could certainly use it... hmm... got a photo of it so I can see what needs mending? Not sure I have the space yet though until I move.


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Personally I think your better off keeping them in 1.1 ratios due to the fact that you could have 2 females gravid at similar times and both stressing each other out when laying and we all know how fragile they can be if stressed whilst being gravid. Or another scenario could be that 1 female lays then immediately after another female starts digging in the box to lay which means you won't really be able to get the first clutch out for a good few days.
> 
> 
> The most successful breeders work with multiple pairs rather than groups from what I've seen and read. This is just an opinion and I'm not saying working with groups is a big no no but it has it's risks!


I agree with you there Nigel. I'd house pairs with the Kims. Good to hear that you and the missus sorted things out. No more wedding do's before reptile shows!!:lol2:



SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Just a quick update on how my three are doing.
> 
> One of them is wild and is always out and about, the other is sometimes out just not as curious as the first and the last one is generally hidden in a burrow for most of the day.
> 
> I have attempted to feed but I think that the whole stress of the move is still affecting them, Ive tried crickets, red runners and worms. The first day they ate but since then they look like they are being a bit precarious about being seen. For now Ive left a few crickets and red runners around the vivarium with a really tiny amount of scrambled egg on top of the retes stack which im hoping will coax them out a bit and get them to realise they are hungry, I cant really tell if they are picking the crickets off because I dont know if they are escaping or hiding being eaten or what. There always seems to be four or five bugs in view at any one time which makes me think they are not eating them at the moment, ive put some greens in there to keep them off my babies. Im going to get a pinky tomorrow and leave that in there... then some locust in few days if theyve not eaten, shoudl I be concerned or should I just continue not fussing them to eat? Im sure they will settle soon and get hungry?
> 
> They all look healthy and happy though and today I popped my head around the door and saw them all sat on the rim of my cork bark tube having a lazy day. Im away from my place for the next 24 hours so hopefully not having anyone passing the viv will doing them some good and let them relax a bit.
> 
> Am I doing things right? is there anything I could be doing better? Thanks :2thumb:


I wouldn't worry about them mate. They will be eating. The first day in a new viv is when they explore etc. When they are used to it then they'll hide and come out in time. You'll also find one is more dominant and one more shy. I'm glad you're happy with them anyway. Keep up the good work.


----------



## jimmythetramp

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Just a quick update on how my three are doing.
> 
> One of them is wild and is always out and about, the other is sometimes out just not as curious as the first and the last one is generally hidden in a burrow for most of the day.
> 
> I have attempted to feed but I think that the whole stress of the move is still affecting them, Ive tried crickets, red runners and worms. The first day they ate but since then they look like they are being a bit precarious about being seen. For now Ive left a few crickets and red runners around the vivarium with a really tiny amount of scrambled egg on top of the retes stack which im hoping will coax them out a bit and get them to realise they are hungry, I cant really tell if they are picking the crickets off because I dont know if they are escaping or hiding being eaten or what. There always seems to be four or five bugs in view at any one time which makes me think they are not eating them at the moment, ive put some greens in there to keep them off my babies. Im going to get a pinky tomorrow and leave that in there... then some locust in few days if theyve not eaten, shoudl I be concerned or should I just continue not fussing them to eat? Im sure they will settle soon and get hungry?
> 
> They all look healthy and happy though and today I popped my head around the door and saw them all sat on the rim of my cork bark tube having a lazy day. Im away from my place for the next 24 hours so hopefully not having anyone passing the viv will doing them some good and let them relax a bit.
> 
> Am I doing things right? is there anything I could be doing better? Thanks :2thumb:





Barlow said:


> I wouldn't worry about them mate. They will be eating. The first day in a new viv is when they explore etc. When they are used to it then they'll hide and come out in time. You'll also find one is more dominant and one more shy. I'm glad you're happy with them anyway. Keep up the good work.


well its nice to know my little ones siblings don't appear to be eating too, i feel like a new mum, just as barlow said, on sunday he was all active and exploring, then barely seen him for the last couple of days but have been at work from 11am - 10pm so missed all day really but did see him do a tiny poo on top of his retes stack yesterday morning. today he's been out alot more resting on the outer rim of the stack but i don't think hes really eaten anything, i've put about 10-15 locust in there and can only see 5 but their is loads of hiding places, 4 crickets, about 5 dubia roaches and some silkworms and as far as i can tell he hasn't touched any of them... i know he's probs just settling in i just thought by now his huge monitor apetite would have kicked in. 

i'll take a chill pill and let the little one take things at his own pace, its nice to have this thread to turn to for fantastic advice, would be lost without it,

Thanks everyone :2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

NightGecko said:


> Thankyou mate, now I have the ability to visit some of these impressive monitor collections! (and the boot space to bring a few home :mf_dribble: )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be interested but it's the distance... although I am wondering if it might be worth a courier fee just to get it over here, my Kimberleys could certainly use it... hmm... got a photo of it so I can see what needs mending? Not sure I have the space yet though until I move.



ill wack up a pic tomorrow matey cant be arsed shifting it out the shed its not "fixing" as such its just the idiots who built it put in a six inch window so you cant instally any electrics or see the sodding animals. 

Its got a foot plinth on the bottom for soil was originally meant for the mrs's ackies but since she sold most of her stuff i havent really got a use for it did consider hanging onto it for baby argus's but since ive visited steve and seen how hes got them set up and seeing how well they do the way the messiah does things who am i to change them :lol2: 

But yeah i think kimsd be great in there :no1:


----------



## Nigel_wales

jimmythetramp said:


> well its nice to know my little ones siblings don't appear to be eating too, i feel like a new mum, just as barlow said, on sunday he was all active and exploring, then barely seen him for the last couple of days but have been at work from 11am - 10pm so missed all day really but did see him do a tiny poo on top of his retes stack yesterday morning. today he's been out alot more resting on the outer rim of the stack but i don't think hes really eaten anything, i've put about 10-15 locust in there and can only see 5 but their is loads of hiding places, 4 crickets, about 5 dubia roaches and some silkworms and as far as i can tell he hasn't touched any of them... i know he's probs just settling in i just thought by now his huge monitor apetite would have kicked in.
> 
> i'll take a chill pill and let the little one take things at his own pace, its nice to have this thread to turn to for fantastic advice, would be lost without it,
> 
> Thanks everyone :2thumb:


Fill the viv with food and do what else needs doing and leave it  It will eat and the less you bother it the more confident/ less stressed it will become leading to a healthy, friendly adult. My baby Kim's are still the same now and if I mess with them they go funny for a couple of days and really skittish. The more I leave them alone the bolder they become.


----------



## jimmythetramp

Nigel_wales said:


> Fill the viv with food and do what else needs doing and leave it  It will eat and the less you bother it the more confident/ less stressed it will become leading to a healthy, friendly adult. My baby Kim's are still the same now and if I mess with them they go funny for a couple of days and really skittish. The more I leave them alone the bolder they become.


cheers for the advice mate, thats my plan, keep the live food well gut loaded and ensure their is something for them to much on at night and try and keep out of the viv as much as possible. i know he'll settle down soon enough i just hate the waiting part :lol2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Barlow said:


> I wouldn't worry about them mate. They will be eating. The first day in a new viv is when they explore etc. When they are used to it then they'll hide and come out in time. You'll also find one is more dominant and one more shy. I'm glad you're happy with them anyway. Keep up the good work.


One of them is quite big, this is the one that hides a bit and comes out to explore a bit, the one that is out exploring all the time is the middle size and the smallest always seems to hide in the most ridiculous of nooks and crannies away from the other two. I pulled him from one of them and filled it in as I didnt like it being so hard to get to (underneath the wooden support for the glass, in a tiny burrow behind a wooden stump in the cold) it had stayed there without coming out for 24 hours, since pulling it out it has had a little explore but still tends to look isolated from the other two, Im going to leave it be now and see how it gets on. Im chuffed with them, just want to sita nd watch them all day.



Nigel_wales said:


> Fill the viv with food and do what else needs doing and leave it  It will eat and the less you bother it the more confident/ less stressed it will become leading to a healthy, friendly adult. My baby Kim's are still the same now and if I mess with them they go funny for a couple of days and really skittish. The more I leave them alone the bolder they become.


Alright I'll leave them be for a good few months then until they are a bit more confident, chuck food in, clean poo and leave it at that.


----------



## Nigel_wales

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> One of them is quite big, this is the one that hides a bit and comes out to explore a bit, the one that is out exploring all the time is the middle size and the smallest always seems to hide in the most ridiculous of nooks and crannies away from the other two. I pulled him from one of them and filled it in as I didnt like it being so hard to get to (underneath the wooden support for the glass, in a tiny burrow behind a wooden stump in the cold) it had stayed there without coming out for 24 hours, since pulling it out it has had a little explore but still tends to look isolated from the other two, Im going to leave it be now and see how it gets on. Im chuffed with them, just want to sita nd watch them all day.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright I'll leave them be for a good few months then until they are a bit more confident, chuck food in, clean poo and leave it at that.


You seem to be really enjoying them mate! Really enjoyed your little write up a few posts a go... The hands off approach works best I reckon with all species it'll more than likely lead to "un-skittish", handable adults. This is something I learnt when having Frilled dragons :no1:. I only go into my Kim viv once a day for around 5 - 10 mins to feed, change water, mist and clean up... For some reason they feed a lot better when kept really humid you might find the same with your Ackies.


----------



## Nigel_wales

To those of you keeping Varanus Tristis Orientals, what sort of enclosure size are you keeping them in and would you say there care is similar to Kim's? Cheers...


Nigel


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> To those of you keeping Varanus Tristis Orientals, what sort of enclosure size are you keeping them in and would you say there care is similar to Kim's? Cheers...
> 
> 
> Nigel


Little over 4x2x2 (vivexotic EX55).. .lots of hidey holes. . .variety of shady sections and exposed areas,using ALL of the height available. . .substrate is roughly 70:30 top soil/playsand. . .temp drop at night to 75 F (due to current room temp)but prob ok down to 65 F. . .cold end during day,low 80s typically 82 F,Hot end,high 80s typically 88F,as the Temp gradually ramps up over time there is a thermal uprising into the mid 90s high up in the viv. . .Basking spot I have tried between 120 and 136 F but I see more basking behaviour down at 125 F. . .
I give a light spray twice a week. . Rh at night 55%-65%and day time low (under basking spot)of 12% with a sweep to cold end at 55% . . If I have sprayed typically I see about 75% Much above that I would get heavy condensation forming on the glass. .
Freckles is pretty skittish when fast movements happen in front of the viv. . .but if you just sit back after chucking some hoppers in. . .he'll happily act the fool and show off. . .I've seen him drink,run through his water but never bath although I have given him a swim in a shallow bath (don't think its his thing though as he'd rather cling on to me with his tail). . .Oh
even seen him tripod ONCE for about 30 ish seconds while he was mesmerised by a bug overhead.
. . .as you WELL know:lol2:I can't personally compare with Kims. . .but we all know who can. . .Jase: victory:. . .over to you


----------



## benjaybo

*good day to all*

hi all hows it going in a great mood today 4 year anniversary and last night my fiancee said she really wants a lizard BINGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
:lol2: 
still gotta get her liking snakes tho ........... but thats gonna be a full scale solid snake mission:lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

benjaybo said:


> hi all hows it going in a great mood today 4 year anniversary and last night my fiancee said she really wants a lizard BINGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> :lol2:
> still gotta get her liking snakes tho ........... but thats gonna be a full scale solid snake mission:lol2:


solid snake for anniversary celebrations:whistling2:rude:lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Oh. . . . .and of course :no1:congrats to you both


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> solid snake for anniversary celebrations:whistling2:rude:lol2:


 BINGOOOOOOOOOOOO :lol2:


----------



## benjaybo

cold blooded beast said:


> solid snake for anniversary celebrations:whistling2:rude:lol2:


hahaha should have thought about that pmsl hows u today matey


----------



## benjaybo

cold blooded beast said:


> Oh. . . . .and of course :no1:congrats to you both


haha cheers matey : victory:


SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> BINGOOOOOOOOOOOO :lol2:


:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
: victory:


----------



## cold blooded beast

yep. . .all's cool. . .anyways. . . back to the lizard!!!. . .what's ya good lady fancy. . .? . . .or have YOU yet to TELL her what she wants?:lol2:


----------



## benjaybo

cold blooded beast said:


> yep. . .all's cool. . .anyways. . . back to the lizard!!!. . .what's ya good lady fancy. . .? . . .or have YOU yet to TELL her what she wants?:lol2:


haha well she loves the cresties so would imagen she might one of the babies when i breed them or a beardie or summut but she loves irwin so may slide her in the direction of a female storrs wink wink :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Quite simply. . . . .Monitors all the way. . .but of course thats personal opinion. . . can't wait to find out what she decides is right for her:2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

cold blooded beast said:


> Little over 4x2x2 (vivexotic EX55).. .lots of hidey holes. . .variety of shady sections and exposed areas,using ALL of the height available. . .substrate is roughly 70:30 top soil/playsand. . .temp drop at night to 75 F (due to current room temp)but prob ok down to 65 F. . .cold end during day,low 80s typically 82 F,Hot end,high 80s typically 88F,as the Temp gradually ramps up over time there is a thermal uprising into the mid 90s high up in the viv. . .Basking spot I have tried between 120 and 136 F but I see more basking behaviour down at 125 F. . .
> I give a light spray twice a week. . Rh at night 55%-65%and day time low (under basking spot)of 12% with a sweep to cold end at 55% . . If I have sprayed typically I see about 75% Much above that I would get heavy condensation forming on the glass. .
> Freckles is pretty skittish when fast movements happen in front of the viv. . .but if you just sit back after chucking some hoppers in. . .he'll happily act the fool and show off. . .I've seen him drink,run through his water but never bath although I have given him a swim in a shallow bath (don't think its his thing though as he'd rather cling on to me with his tail). . .Oh
> even seen him tripod ONCE for about 30 ish seconds while he was mesmerised by a bug overhead.
> . . .as you WELL know:lol2:I can't personally compare with Kims. . .but we all know who can. . .Jase: victory:. . .over to you


Thanks mate by the sounds of it they don't appear to be to different.



benjaybo said:


> haha well she loves the cresties so would imagen she might one of the babies when i breed them or a beardie or summut but she loves irwin so may slide her in the direction of a female storrs wink wink :2thumb::lol2:


Some baby Storrs - watch this space :mf_dribble:


----------



## benjaybo

cold blooded beast said:


> Quite simply. . . . .Monitors all the way. . .but of course thats personal opinion. . . can't wait to find out what she decides is right for her:2thumb:


yes i wanna specialize in monitors, crocodilians and geckos but for snakes i wanna specialize in a species of dwarf boa, vipers and cobras i know she wont having anything i have mentioned accept a dwarf monitor so hopefully she will go with a storrs if not i reckon she will go with getting a crestie will let ya know what she gets.
: victory:
haha deffo nigel will let ya know when i get a female will stick on some Barry white
lol


----------



## Nigel_wales

Young Kim's are going into their new viv tomorrow, can't wait to see them in it!


----------



## benjaybo

Nigel_wales said:


> Young Kim's are going into their new viv tomorrow, can't wait to see them in it!


awesome chap cant wait to see them
: victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Moved the Kim's into their new enclosure this morning... They havent stopped exploring but by tomorrow I probaly won't see much of them :2thumb:.

Pics!


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> Moved the Kim's into their new enclosure this morning... They havent stopped exploring but by tomorrow I probaly won't see much of them :2thumb:.
> 
> Pics!
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


More beauties:2thumb:for me to :mf_dribblever


----------



## Ramboa

*Ackie Breeders at Donny Show in November*

Is anyone taking any baby Ackies to the Donny show in November, or do any Ackie Breeders in Wales have any babies for sale at the moment?

If so in either case, please PM me with how many you have and the prices. I'm looking to put a group of three together...

Cheers


----------



## benjaybo

Nigel_wales said:


> Moved the Kim's into their new enclosure this morning... They havent stopped exploring but by tomorrow I probaly won't see much of them :2thumb:.
> 
> Pics!
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


awesome looks like a thumbs up from the kimbos : victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

cold blooded beast said:


> More beauties:2thumb:for me to :mf_dribblever





benjaybo said:


> awesome looks like a thumbs up from the kimbos : victory:


 
Thanks guys I'm working from home today and keeping a close eye on them, they seem to be settling in now!


----------



## benjaybo

Nigel_wales said:


> Thanks guys I'm working from home today and keeping a close eye on them, they seem to be settling in now!


kl im at work but am running the shop so have my laptop in hahahaha paid to play around :2thumb:


----------



## Racheykins90

Ramboa said:


> Is anyone taking any baby Ackies to the Donny show in November, or do any Ackie Breeders in Wales have any babies for sale at the moment?
> 
> If so in either case, please PM me with how many you have and the prices. I'm looking to put a group of three together...
> 
> Cheers


No ackie breeders around here that i know of  .... keep asking around though, im sure someone will take some to donny... not sure who has any left though, try dean cheetham, Im not sure whether he has managed to sell all of his clutch as of yet? .. youve just missed out really, if you had asked this question a month ago then you would have been in luck


----------



## Racheykins90

Racheykins90 said:


> No ackie breeders around here that i know of  .... keep asking around though, im sure someone will take some to donny... not sure who has any left though, try dean cheetham, Im not sure whether he has managed to sell all of his clutch as of yet? .. youve just missed out really, if you had asked this question a month ago then you would have been in luck


That was my OH by the way ^^ superspeedywheels on here ... he was logged into my account because he's a muppet


----------



## jimmythetramp

ACKIE UPDATE!

well today is my first day off since sunday so have been looking forward to having a nice relaxing day and being able to sit quietly watching the ackie.... who we have now named Dash, so lights come on at nine and i nip out to B & Q to get some supplies for a fake rock background im doing for one of my corns, i come back and find Dash on top of his retes stack spread eagle looking like a right little lounge lizard, i could only see a couple of crickets in their so went to find the cricket keeper and when i came back in the room he was on a right little exploring mission all around his viv

this was great to see as up till now i havent seen him leave the hot end around his stack apart from on the first day, so that made me happyer than you can imagine and then when i put the crickets in i was greeted to this! sorry its not the best video i was thumbling for my phone

Ackie monitor eating crickets - YouTube

i just want to thank everyone for their fantastic advice again : victory:

i think Dash is finally settling in,

when i find the charger for my SLR proper pics will be coming


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Good to see him eating bud 

Mine are still not eating, ive filled the viv with locust (who seem to be systematically drowning themselves in the ackies water dish:bash covered up with a towel so nobody can see in and they cant see out, and have left them too it.. when I peered through the towel earlier all three of them were out on top of the cork bark looking over their kingdom... but ignoring the locust.... they are obviously fine with being out and about but still wont eat... which my wallet is currently grateful for, but I just want to see them scoffing :lol2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels




----------



## tomsteele

so ive done my research on ackies , but one thing is very confusing, what sexes do well in pairs, how do you get a pair to get along? If you turn out with one female on male, will you have to seperate them? Is it true that males get along? I know theyre near impossible to sex when young. Can someone clear this all up for me? Please?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

tomsteele said:


> so ive done my research on ackies , but one thing is very confusing, what sexes do well in pairs, how do you get a pair to get along? If you turn out with one female on male, will you have to seperate them? Is it true that males get along? I know theyre near impossible to sex when young. Can someone clear this all up for me? Please?


You can keep a male and female in the same setup, they may fight, generally they will solve a dispute and it will be over with, most peole here having them living in multiples. But if you see constant bullying then you would have to seperate the one being bullied. Trios are reccomended as the best size group to keep.


----------



## jimmythetramp

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Good to see him eating bud
> 
> Mine are still not eating, ive filled the viv with locust (who seem to be systematically drowning themselves in the ackies water dish:bash covered up with a towel so nobody can see in and they cant see out, and have left them too it.. when I peered through the towel earlier all three of them were out on top of the cork bark looking over their kingdom... but ignoring the locust.... they are obviously fine with being out and about but still wont eat... which my wallet is currently grateful for, but I just want to see them scoffing :lol2:


cheers mate, i know how you feel i actually did a little dance this morning when i saw him dive after them. have you tried them with crickets as it may peak their interest, i dont think locust move in the right way to invoke his hunting instinct :lol2: he seems interested in them but never commits to eat them.

i've just removed all the locust from the viv and counted 14 when i'm sure i put between 10-15 in, but i did pull a dead one out yesterday which is wierd as i thought he'd love the locust. thats why i tried crickets (even though i hate the vile little things) and it seemed to work for him :gasp: so now i'm gonna have to get some more until i can persuade him locust are better, still need to find a way of stopping the dubias from staying still or hiding within seconds so he can actually see them!

damn live food!

all of them are looking fantastic mate, i'm sure they'll start eating soon especially now they are hidden from the world :lol2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Ive tried crickets and red runners... if red runners dont get their interest then nothing will haha, they are totaly mental! I cant be sure if they have been eaten, I cant find any red runners in there anymore, but my colony isnt established enough to keep feeding them off. Im not worried though, they will eat sooner or later, especially now that they cant see out, I should get a webcam in there and see what happens when no-ones looking


----------



## jimmythetramp

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Ive tried crickets and red runners... if red runners dont get their interest then nothing will haha, they are totaly mental! I cant be sure if they have been eaten, I cant find any red runners in there anymore, but my colony isnt established enough to keep feeding them off. Im not worried though, they will eat sooner or later, especially now that they cant see out, I should get a webcam in there and see what happens when no-ones looking


i really want a webcam in Dash's, someone one here uses one for their bearded dragon and someone for their sungazers and i've always had it in the back of my mind but never really looked into it. i think i may have found something for the mrs to get me for christmas, :lol2:


----------



## benjaybo

jimmythetramp said:


> Ackie monitor eating crickets - YouTube


nice looking ackie ya got there chap good to see him having a wonder and lovibg some din dins :2thumb:


SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> image


looking good chap : victory:


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Moved the Kim's into their new enclosure this morning... They havent stopped exploring but by tomorrow I probaly won't see much of them :2thumb:.
> 
> Pics!
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


They look amazing in there mate. I bet they absolutely love it!



jimmythetramp said:


> ACKIE UPDATE!
> 
> well today is my first day off since sunday so have been looking forward to having a nice relaxing day and being able to sit quietly watching the ackie.... who we have now named Dash, so lights come on at nine and i nip out to B & Q to get some supplies for a fake rock background im doing for one of my corns, i come back and find Dash on top of his retes stack spread eagle looking like a right little lounge lizard, i could only see a couple of crickets in their so went to find the cricket keeper and when i came back in the room he was on a right little exploring mission all around his viv
> 
> this was great to see as up till now i havent seen him leave the hot end around his stack apart from on the first day, so that made me happyer than you can imagine and then when i put the crickets in i was greeted to this! sorry its not the best video i was thumbling for my phone
> 
> Ackie monitor eating crickets - YouTube
> 
> i just want to thank everyone for their fantastic advice again : victory:
> 
> i think Dash is finally settling in,
> 
> when i find the charger for my SLR proper pics will be coming


Looks like he's settled in well bud. Nice work!



SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Good to see him eating bud
> 
> Mine are still not eating, ive filled the viv with locust (who seem to be systematically drowning themselves in the ackies water dish:bash covered up with a towel so nobody can see in and they cant see out, and have left them too it.. when I peered through the towel earlier all three of them were out on top of the cork bark looking over their kingdom... but ignoring the locust.... they are obviously fine with being out and about but still wont eat... which my wallet is currently grateful for, but I just want to see them scoffing :lol2:


I bet you anything that they have eaten, you just haven't seen it yet. They went mad for crix and locust here. Stop worrying and just make sure there is food in there at all times. Try some chopped pinkies too but I'd lay off the scrambled egg.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> They look amazing in there mate. I bet they absolutely love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like he's settled in well bud. Nice work!
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you anything that they have eaten, you just haven't seen it yet. They went mad for crix and locust here. Stop worrying and just make sure there is food in there at all times. Try some chopped pinkies too but I'd lay off the scrambled egg.


 
Cheers Chris !


----------



## Nigel_wales

More pics:


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Moved the Kim's into their new enclosure this morning... They havent stopped exploring but by tomorrow I probaly won't see much of them :2thumb:.
> 
> Pics!
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image



Can't believe I missed this post, looks awesome mate and I'm sure they have more than enough to explore.
Can you get a full viv shot with one in viv for a size comparison :lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Can't believe I missed this post, looks awesome mate and I'm sure they have more than enough to explore.
> Can you get a full viv shot with one in viv for a size comparison :lol2:


Yea will do mate, now that they have found their bearings they are hiding a bit, they were both out this morning though. Got up to temperature, had a munch and are now digesting it somewhere and I don't know where :lol2:! I got Monday/ Tuesday off work this week so should be able to get the shot.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Can't believe I missed this post, looks awesome mate and I'm sure they have more than enough to explore.
> Can you get a full viv shot with one in viv for a size comparison :lol2:


Here we go Chris got a couple of full viv shots with one of them out and about!


----------



## cold blooded beast

:2thumb::2thumb:


Nigel_wales said:


> Here we go Chris got a couple of full viv shots with one of them out and about!
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image


Bet rarely a dull moment in that box. . .lookin good mate. . .you should be well chuffed with that lot:2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

cold blooded beast said:


> :2thumb::2thumb:
> Bet rarely a dull moment in that box. . .lookin good mate. . .you should be well chuffed with that lot:2thumb:


Cheers mate, they sure are active.


----------



## benjaybo

Nigel_wales said:


> Here we go Chris got a couple of full viv shots with one of them out and about!
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image


two words nigel............. ADVENTURE PLAYGROUND!
i have a new addition to my cresties a little 3 month old from york crests is lovely but shhhhhhhh the misses mum dont know as im not allowed anymore and have another baby im picking up in november shhhhhhh again:2thumb:
:lol2::lol2:


----------



## iangreentree

*Zoo Med excavate substrate*

Been to rep shop and got a couple of bags of zoo med excavate substrate 
Took a couple of days to dry but the ackies love it and dig there own tunnels 
I have seen such a change in the behaviour it's really good  
It drys real hard and if you don't like it crush it to a dust again add water and start again. 
All the tunnels meet at the back,there is a big gap so there can been seen at all times just incase!!!
All u have to is mix it with water and use things like plastic cup,bottles etc to make tunnels and when dry remove. 

Here it is wet still and the cup in place to make the tunnel

















Here it is dry


----------



## cold blooded beast

iangreentree said:


> Been to rep shop and got a couple of bags of zoo med excavate substrate
> Took a couple of days to dry but the ackies love it and dig there own tunnels
> I have seen such a change in the behaviour it's really good
> It drys real hard and if you don't like it crush it to a dust again add water and start again.
> All the tunnels meet at the back,there is a big gap so there can been seen at all times just incase!!!
> All u have to is mix it with water and use things like plastic cup,bottles etc to make tunnels and when dry remove.
> 
> Here it is wet still and the cup in place to make the tunnel
> image
> image
> 
> Here it is dry
> 
> image


very termite mound like. . .how rock like does it set? . . .I'd like to know how well it stands up to strong claws scratching away at it. . .can it be mixed with anything to make it go further with out losing the mouldability?


----------



## Jimbo321

Quick question for you monitor guys, i made the mistake of buying a lone ackie two years ago which im 99% sure is a male, anyway as there so cool naturally i wanted another and since finding a female for sale was like looking for gold dust this year i decided to get a trio of hatchlings. Now my question is when the new three are of a similar size to my original male obviously, is there a chance i will be able to integrate him to the rest of the group when i move them up to a new 6 X 2 viv? or is it likely he will have to remain on his own? 

Cheers
James


----------



## Barlow

Jimbo321 said:


> Quick question for you monitor guys, i made the mistake of buying a lone ackie two years ago which im 99% sure is a male, anyway as there so cool naturally i wanted another and since finding a female for sale was like looking for gold dust this year i decided to get a trio of hatchlings. Now my question is when the new three are of a similar size to my original male obviously, is there a chance i will be able to integrate him to the rest of the group when i move them up to a new 6 X 2 viv? or is it likely he will have to remain on his own?
> 
> Cheers
> James


It can be possible. Just keep an eye on them and be prepared to seperate if it goes belly up.


----------



## Jimbo321

Barlow said:


> It can be possible. Just keep an eye on them and be prepared to seperate if it goes belly up.


Yea that's what i thought, suppose it just depends on the individual personalities at the end of the day. Will give it a try when the new ones are a bit bigger, worst outcome i'll just keep 2 viv's of ackies :2thumb:

Cheers James


----------



## Carl6688

Got some more shots of the ackie babies, they're getting bigger :2thumb:


----------



## MP reptiles

Beautiful monitors guys.


----------



## rezin8er

Some pics of my Ackie group Igot of some off you guys .


















































































Love these guys


----------



## Chris18




----------



## Chris18

This thread has died


----------



## benjaybo

Chris18 said:


> This thread has died
> 
> image


indeed seems to have a little will get some stuff up, hows u matey!
: victory:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Chris18 said:


> This thread has died
> 
> image


Aye it has for now. I'll get some pics up soon of how mine are doing. too busy for the moment to do much.


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> This thread has died
> 
> image


 
No it hasn't and it never will lol!

Got some pics of one of the auffenbergi yesterday. A rare occasion to say the least. Enjoy!!!


----------



## rex636

Barlow said:


> No it hasn't and it never will lol!
> 
> Got some pics of one of the auffenbergi yesterday. A rare occasion to say the least. Enjoy!!!
> image
> image
> image


Stunning little monitors there Barlow ,just a pity there so secretive .
Hows there eggs doing?


----------



## Barlow

rex636 said:


> Stunning little monitors there Barlow ,just a pity there so secretive .
> Hows there eggs doing?


Lost one a couple of weeks ago, another one looks like it's gonna go bad but the other 6 look tip top matey. Fingers and toes crossed!!!


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Lost one a couple of weeks ago, another one looks like it's gonna go bad but the other 6 look tip top matey. Fingers and toes crossed!!!


Great stuff mate! Keep it up : victory:


----------



## rex636

Barlow said:


> Lost one a couple of weeks ago, another one looks like it's gonna go bad but the other 6 look tip top matey. Fingers and toes crossed!!!


Good stuff, even getting a few to go full term would be a great achievement .
When are they expected to hatch?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> No it hasn't and it never will lol!
> 
> Got some pics of one of the auffenbergi yesterday. A rare occasion to say the least. Enjoy!!!
> image
> image
> image



That the bloke matey? :2thumb: stunning lil fella


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> Lost one a couple of weeks ago, another one looks like it's gonna go bad but the other 6 look tip top matey. Fingers and toes crossed!!!


that there first clutch buddy?>


----------



## jambo1984

im after an ackie but there all 100 mile plus away  ....i can be part of this thread then :notworthy:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Barlow said:


> No it hasn't and it never will lol!
> 
> Got some pics of one of the auffenbergi yesterday. A rare occasion to say the least. Enjoy!!!
> image
> image
> image


probably like most other species,but the more you REALLY look closely ,the more colours you see. . .but it's not so often you see such close photos of some monitors (right time,right place? . .or did you wait for aaaaages?). . .I've had some cracking displays of foolish/brave/playlike behaviour from the freckled lately. . .I should really be sitting patiently with a camera. . . .great shots there,ta for posting


----------



## cold blooded beast

jambo1984 said:


> im after an ackie but there all 100 mile plus away  ....i can be part of this thread then :notworthy:


Not so far really. . .for the right animal. . .I've traveled about double that. . .lol. . .just to window shop!! . . .go on. . .make a half day of it. . .go get your Ackie/s mate


----------



## Nigel_wales

jambo1984 said:


> im after an ackie but there all 100 mile plus away  ....i can be part of this thread then :notworthy:





cold blooded beast said:


> Not so far really. . .for the right animal. . .I've traveled about double that. . .lol. . .just to window shop!! . . .go on. . .make a half day of it. . .go get your Ackie/s mate


I've had to put my Ackies up for sale due to work and my Mrs, as some of you know we've been going through a rough patch :censor:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> Not so far really. . .for the right animal. . .I've traveled about double that. . .lol. . .just to window shop!! . . .go on. . .make a half day of it. . .go get your Ackie/s mate


I travelled that to get both my wee argus's :2thumb: 

Totally worth it for the right animals.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Nigel_wales said:


> I've had to put my Ackies up for sale due to work and my Mrs, as some of you know we've been going through a rough patch :censor:


Sorry to hear that mate, sometimes the right girl is worth it it though I guess.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Nigel_wales said:


> I've had to put my Ackies up for sale due to work and my Mrs, as some of you know we've been going through a rough patch :censor:


being nosy at this point let me guess thy animals are a big part of it :whistling2: 

i been there matey.


----------



## Nigel_wales

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Sorry to hear that mate, sometimes the right girl is worth it it though I guess.


Yep it is to much for her to try and cope with when work randomly tell me to work in London for a few days with a day or two notice. The Ackies are far messier than the Kim's to :whistling2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> being nosy at this point let me guess thy animals are a big part of it :whistling2:
> 
> i been there matey.


Kind of :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> Yep it is to much for her to try and cope with when work randomly tell me to work in London for a few days with a day or two notice. The Ackies are far messier than the Kim's to :whistling2:


Where abouts in London do you come up to mate?


----------



## benjaybo

Nigel_wales said:


> I've had to put my Ackies up for sale due to work and my Mrs, as some of you know we've been going through a rough patch :censor:


sad to hear about that chap, if i had the money i would take them chap but im tied up with me cresties at the moment.
take it easy chap
: victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

cold blooded beast said:


> Where abouts in London do you come up to mate?


Recently I've been working in Leatherhead to the south of London. A few weeks a go I was around the Canary Wharf area.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Yesterday I didnt see the ackies out all day, they usually come out for quite a few hours. In the evening I started to get worried as I knew my housemates had been out drinking the night before and people had come back to the house so I was concerned that someone might have opened the viv at some point to try and see what was inside. At this point I began lifting things to try and find them, I removed most of the vivariums decor to which point I was getting more and more worried by the fact that I still couldnt find them....

That is until I lifted a rock and found a really neat little burrow with an ackie tail inside it :devil: .. little buggers. I am always locking the viv from now on though, just to be sure.




























Also heres some more pictures of them taking mouse from tongs and just 
generally chilling : victory:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> Recently I've been working in Leatherhead to the south of London. A few weeks a go I was around the Canary Wharf area.


Well. . .you know I'm 10 mins away from "Pilbara man" so if you wanted cup o tea and a bicuit. . .there are plenty of shops:lol2:seriously though. . .could always pop in and say hi. . .can't promise Freckles will make an appearance


----------



## jambo1984

cold blooded beast said:


> Not so far really. . .for the right animal. . .I've traveled about double that. . .lol. . .just to window shop!! . . .go on. . .make a half day of it. . .go get your Ackie/s mate


yeah but our car tends to like scoffing petrol so a £100 lizard could cost £180-£200 i'll just keep searching .. i know one will turn up :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jambo1984 said:


> yeah but our car tends to like scoffing petrol so a £100 lizard could cost £180-£200 i'll just keep searching .. i know one will turn up :2thumb:


I know what you mean. . 16mpg typical. . .license loosing spirited driving behaviour sees it down at 11mpg. . . .:gaspr less!!!!!so I'm driving more and more like an old granny 27mpg: victory:. . .so much fun has been removed from driving/car ownership. . .don't know how much longer I can call THAT a HOBBY anymore???:whistling2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> I know what you mean. . 16mpg typical. . .license loosing spirited driving behaviour sees it down at 11mpg. . . .:gaspr less!!!!!so I'm driving more and more like an old granny 27mpg: victory:. . .so much fun has been removed from driving/car ownership. . .don't know how much longer I can call THAT a HOBBY anymore???:whistling2:


Its because you have 2 to many wheels :whistling2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Its because you have 2 to many wheels :whistling2:


A few too many bottoms for 2 wheels. . .but trust YOU to think THAT way. . lmao<<<that's one ass less now!:2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Yesterday I didnt see the ackies out all day, they usually come out for quite a few hours. In the evening I started to get worried as I knew my housemates had been out drinking the night before and people had come back to the house so I was concerned that someone might have opened the viv at some point to try and see what was inside. At this point I began lifting things to try and find them, I removed most of the vivariums decor to which point I was getting more and more worried by the fact that I still couldnt find them....
> 
> That is until I lifted a rock and found a really neat little burrow with an ackie tail inside it :devil: .. little buggers. I am always locking the viv from now on though, just to be sure.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Also heres some more pictures of them taking mouse from tongs and just
> generally chilling : victory:
> 
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image


I use a viv lock with a code barrel. . .to save having to show a guest out horizontally. . .mess wiv my iccle fweckles,ya mess wit ME!. . .lol. . .seriously though. . .glad someone DIDN'T muck about with them


----------



## David24

does any one have any ackies for sale if so how much and will u ship?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> A few too many bottoms for 2 wheels. . .but trust YOU to think THAT way. . lmao<<<that's one ass less now!:2thumb:


You ever seen how they do it in india? They pile an entire family on a single cylinder 125cc moped and have them all sitting on handlebars and fuel tanks etc... Imagine trying to explain that one to the police here :lol2:




cold blooded beast said:


> I use a viv lock with a code barrel. . .to save having to show a guest out horizontally. . .mess wiv my iccle fweckles,ya mess wit ME!. . .lol. . .seriously though. . .glad someone DIDN'T muck about with them


My housemates want a house party here, so im going to be sat by the viv all night with my beer like a swan laying eggs, touch the viv I break your face! ... or at 2 o clock after numerous kronenbourgs, tutch me uhhh... vawaarus acaunfrus...nd I uuhhh... nd uhh... yur mom.... 

haha. Glad they are safe though, Would have been hell to pay otherwise!


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Great stuff mate! Keep it up : victory:


Cheers Nigel mate.



rex636 said:


> Good stuff, even getting a few to go full term would be a great achievement .
> When are they expected to hatch?


They are due sometime around the beginning of November. I bought a powerful LED torch so I could trans illuminate SuperSpeedy's hatchlings and I've been able to candle the eggs without touching them or removing from the box. I can see embryo movement in 6 of them and the other appears to be dead.



ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> That the bloke matey? :2thumb: stunning lil fella


Yeah I think that's the bloke. Not 100% though. This ones more bolder than the other and will tong feed to an extent but the other has a more red head which I thought was a male thing so still not sure. It sure looks like a bloke doesn't it?



ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> that there first clutch buddy?>


Yep, first of many I hope.



cold blooded beast said:


> probably like most other species,but the more you REALLY look closely ,the more colours you see. . .but it's not so often you see such close photos of some monitors (right time,right place? . .or did you wait for aaaaages?). . .I've had some cracking displays of foolish/brave/playlike behaviour from the freckled lately. . .I should really be sitting patiently with a camera. . . .great shots there,ta for posting


Nope, just wandered in the rep room and there it was. I stood looking for a while and it didn't budge so I went downstairs for the camera fully expecting it to have hidden when I returned but he was still there and let me take a few snaps.



Nigel_wales said:


> I've had to put my Ackies up for sale due to work and my Mrs, as some of you know we've been going through a rough patch :censor:


Same with me and my Mrs mate. I got back from the Donny show and she went mad, saying she was thinking of leaving me cos the lizards are more important and I spend too much time on here. Thats why I aint been posting as much and the new viv builds have hit a standstill too. Plus I'm dying to get out fishing but I think that's pushing it too.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Hey guys, 
Haven't posted in a while, but I have been trying to keep up to date.

So where are we, well, my viv is ready - yay!! So just waiting for the courier to be arranged. Beasties are all good.

Some cracking pics as well on the thread.

Chris, Nigel, I feel your pain. I tend to get that quite a lot as well - the lizards are more important than me, and stuff like that. It's my hobby, and I love it. My hub has his xbox, football and his golf - I have my babies. 
Just wish my hub would love the reps as much as I do.

Anywhoos, **hugs** to both of you, I'm sure things will be fine. We women are so easy to win round. Xx


----------



## Barlow

jo-jo-beans said:


> Hey guys,
> Haven't posted in a while, but I have been trying to keep up to date.
> 
> So where are we, well, my viv is ready - yay!! So just waiting for the courier to be arranged. Beasties are all good.
> 
> Some cracking pics as well on the thread.
> 
> Chris, Nigel, I feel your pain. I tend to get that quite a lot as well - the lizards are more important than me, and stuff like that. It's my hobby, and I love it. My hub has his xbox, football and his golf - I have my babies.
> Just wish my hub would love the reps as much as I do.
> 
> Anywhoos, **hugs** to both of you, I'm sure things will be fine. We women are so easy to win round. Xx


Cheers Jo. Any pics of the viv?


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Barlow said:


> Cheers Jo. Any pics of the viv?


Haven't got it yet ya muppet!!! (yes, its an affectionate Scottish term). :lol2:

Just waiting on Volly arranging the courier :2thumb:
Edit: (ah, just re read my previous post - I'm waiting on the viv being couriered, not the beasties)


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Cheers Nigel mate.
> 
> 
> 
> They are due sometime around the beginning of November. I bought a powerful LED torch so I could trans illuminate SuperSpeedy's hatchlings and I've been able to candle the eggs without touching them or removing from the box. I can see embryo movement in 6 of them and the other appears to be dead.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I think that's the bloke. Not 100% though. This ones more bolder than the other and will tong feed to an extent but the other has a more red head which I thought was a male thing so still not sure. It sure looks like a bloke doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, first of many I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, just wandered in the rep room and there it was. I stood looking for a while and it didn't budge so I went downstairs for the camera fully expecting it to have hidden when I returned but he was still there and let me take a few snaps.
> 
> 
> 
> Same with me and my Mrs mate. I got back from the Donny show and she went mad, saying she was thinking of leaving me cos the lizards are more important and I spend too much time on here. Thats why I aint been posting as much and the new viv builds have hit a standstill too. Plus I'm dying to get out fishing but I think that's pushing it too.


Not good is it fella lol! 



jo-jo-beans said:


> Hey guys,
> Haven't posted in a while, but I have been trying to keep up to date.
> 
> So where are we, well, my viv is ready - yay!! So just waiting for the courier to be arranged. Beasties are all good.
> 
> Some cracking pics as well on the thread.
> 
> Chris, Nigel, I feel your pain. I tend to get that quite a lot as well - the lizards are more important than me, and stuff like that. It's my hobby, and I love it. My hub has his xbox, football and his golf - I have my babies.
> Just wish my hub would love the reps as much as I do.
> 
> Anywhoos, **hugs** to both of you, I'm sure things will be fine. We women are so easy to win round. Xx


I have also had the line about the lizards being more important than her. :lol2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Nigel_wales said:


> Not good is it fella lol!
> 
> 
> 
> I have also had the line about the lizards being more important than her. :lol2:


At least we've all still got each other :lol2:


----------



## rex636

I'm glad it's not just me that gets grief for my pets lol
O and escaped crickets, they have to be my girlfriends favourites 
You should feel the tension when I spot one when were watching tv and try to discreetly dispatch the little shite before she clocks it.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Good thing for me is that reptiles is the one decent hobby that me and the missus have in common, She doesnt cycle, swim, surf or like to get greasy with engines. Whereas I dont enjoy going to Zumba, writing poetry or doing photography. We have a few things we can do together like go running, to the gym or generally going out together to restaurants, clubs or cinema etc but this isnt stuff you tend to think about during most of your day like your main passions that seem to take up a lot of your time. But keeping reptiles is one of those hobbies you can get passionate about, and having a missus that is just as passionate as me about my reptiles is wicked stuff! If you can get your ladies hooked on herps too the you'll have solved a problem, its something you can do together :2thumb: So we can do reptile keeping together and I can still go out cycling without being told off for neglecting her. Gotta love my girl  ...

It all starts with an ickle leopard gecko and before you know it her wish list consists of chinese water dragons and a green tree monitor :no1: WIN!


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> Cheers Nigel mate.
> 
> 
> 
> They are due sometime around the beginning of November. I bought a powerful LED torch so I could trans illuminate SuperSpeedy's hatchlings and I've been able to candle the eggs without touching them or removing from the box. I can see embryo movement in 6 of them and the other appears to be dead.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I think that's the bloke. Not 100% though. This ones more bolder than the other and will tong feed to an extent but the other has a more red head which I thought was a male thing so still not sure. It sure looks like a bloke doesn't it?
> 
> 
> Deffinetly the head and nostrils say male to me :2thumb: as for the red head thing ive never put much store by it :lol2:
> 
> 
> Yep, first of many I hope.


:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: me to buddy a cracking species and one of the indie types that arent bred often.


----------



## rex636

She sounds like a keeper mate .
Wish I could win round my girlfriend I'm currently converting my outside shed to house my beasties. 
Looking forward to getting it completed and expanding my collection though.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

rex636 said:


> I'm glad it's not just me that gets grief for my pets lol
> O and escaped crickets, they have to be my girlfriends favourites
> You should feel the tension when I spot one when were watching tv and try to discreetly dispatch the little shite before she clocks it.


Oh, that was another issue. Hub has found 3 escaped roaches, and I swear I have no idea how they managed to get out. 

They've been threatened with eviction, but I've managed to talk him round with my womanly ways :whistling2::whistling2:

Even after the last one, which he felt before he saw it. Erm, he was lying in bed, bollock naked, and erm yeah, I think you could take a guess to where it was crawling to!!!!! And it was a big adult male as well. Oooopsie!!
:lol2::lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jo-jo-beans said:


> Oh, that was another issue. Hub has found 3 escaped roaches, and I swear I have no idea how they managed to get out.
> 
> They've been threatened with eviction, but I've managed to talk him round with my womanly ways :whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> Even after the last one, which he felt before he saw it. Erm, he was lying in bed, bollock naked, and erm yeah, I think you could take a guess to where it was crawling to!!!!! And it was a big adult male as well. Oooopsie!!
> :lol2::lol2:


:lol2:hilarious same thing happened to my missus so i bought her a car :lol2: oh thats also how i ended up my second argus :lol2:


----------



## rex636

jo-jo-beans said:


> Oh, that was another issue. Hub has found 3 escaped roaches, and I swear I have no idea how they managed to get out.
> 
> They've been threatened with eviction, but I've managed to talk him round with my womanly ways :whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> Even after the last one, which he felt before he saw it. Erm, he was lying in bed, bollock naked, and erm yeah, I think you could take a guess to where it was crawling to!!!!! And it was a big adult male as well. Oooopsie!!
> :lol2::lol2:


Ha ha I think it would be me threatened with eviction if even one of my roaches escaped.


----------



## rex636

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> :lol2:hilarious same thing happened to my missus so i bought her a car :lol2: oh thats also how i ended up my second argus :lol2:


That's certainly gonna end up a dear hobby.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

rex636 said:


> That's certainly gonna end up a dear hobby.


well the first argus i bought her a house so... yessssssss :lol2:


----------



## rex636

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> well the first argus i bought her a house so... yessssssss :lol2:


Caribbean cruise next?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

rex636 said:


> Caribbean cruise next?



:lol2: we dont go on holiday anywhere we cant take the dog :lol2: so proberly spain :2thumb:


----------



## rex636

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> :lol2: we dont go on holiday anywhere we cant take the dog :lol2: so proberly spain :2thumb:


Lol


----------



## Nigel_wales

I can't get over this, came home to find my female Ackie full of mud but no noticeable weight lost! I thought I'd have a dig in the nestbox to find she laid 8 huge eggs!!! 2 definately look dodgy colourwise but all 8 are well formed and plump. This is her first clutch as well so she's done well. The eggs are huge compared to the kims and she looks the same size until you pick her up then she feels all saggy/ empty.

Whats even better the Mrs has changed her mind about them .


Pic is below, the middle and top right look a bit iffy but it was really sticky mud so could just be dirty but we'll see.


----------



## rex636

Nigel_wales said:


> I can't get over this, came home to find my female Ackie full of mud but no noticeable weight lost! I thought I'd have a dig in the nestbox to find she laid 8 huge eggs!!! 2 definately look dodgy colourwise but all 8 are well formed and plump. This is her first clutch as well so she's done well. The eggs are huge compared to the kims and she looks the same size until you pick her up then she feels all saggy/ empty.
> 
> Whats even better the Mrs has changed her mind about them .
> 
> 
> Pic is below, the middle and top right look a bit iffy but it was really sticky mud so could just be dirty but we'll see.
> 
> 
> image


Good luck with the eggs mate, bet your glad the better half had a change of heart.


----------



## Nigel_wales

rex636 said:


> Good luck with the eggs mate, bet your glad the better half had a change of heart.


Cheers! Yep lets hope it lasts :whistling2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Awesome mate  that great news about the eggs and the keeping of the ackies :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Awesome mate  that great news about the eggs and the keeping of the ackies :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


Definately mate she didn't want to go :lol2: Cheers


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Nigel_wales said:


> Definately mate she didn't want to go :lol2: Cheers


She just paid her rent.


----------



## Nigel_wales

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> She just paid her rent.


Lmao! Nice touch fella


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Pleased for ya Hun :no1::no1:


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> I can't get over this, came home to find my female Ackie full of mud but no noticeable weight lost! I thought I'd have a dig in the nestbox to find she laid 8 huge eggs!!! 2 definately look dodgy colourwise but all 8 are well formed and plump. This is her first clutch as well so she's done well. The eggs are huge compared to the kims and she looks the same size until you pick her up then she feels all saggy/ empty.
> 
> Whats even better the Mrs has changed her mind about them .
> 
> 
> Pic is below, the middle and top right look a bit iffy but it was really sticky mud so could just be dirty but we'll see.
> 
> 
> image


A big congrats Nigel mate. That's eggs from 2 species for us both now. :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> A big congrats Nigel mate. That's eggs from 2 species for us both now. :2thumb:


Cheers fella! I moved them all into a fresh perlite mix this morning as the mix I put them in last night was a little dry and had been in the bator for a while. They all seem to have gone a bit softer/ slightly dented but we'll see if the wetter mix plumps them up. I'll be suprised if any are fertile looking at them now.


----------



## monitor mad

Nigel_wales said:


> Definately mate she didn't want to go :lol2: Cheers


Nice work bud , i knew it couldn't be long before she dropped living with two blokes it had to happen sometime soon :lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

monitor mad said:


> Nice work bud , i knew it couldn't be long before she dropped living with two blokes it had to happen sometime soon :lol2:


Cheers Steve!


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> I can't get over this, came home to find my female Ackie full of mud but no noticeable weight lost! I thought I'd have a dig in the nestbox to find she laid 8 huge eggs!!! 2 definately look dodgy colourwise but all 8 are well formed and plump. This is her first clutch as well so she's done well. The eggs are huge compared to the kims and she looks the same size until you pick her up then she feels all saggy/ empty.
> 
> Whats even better the Mrs has changed her mind about them .
> 
> 
> Pic is below, the middle and top right look a bit iffy but it was really sticky mud so could just be dirty but we'll see.
> 
> 
> image


Congratulations and that's great news that you can keep them.
Thought it was about time you had some eggs from these :2thumb:
Do you know which male may have fertilized them?


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Congratulations and that's great news that you can keep them.
> Thought it was about time you had some eggs from these :2thumb:
> Do you know which male may have fertilized them?


Thanks Chris. Hard to say mate as they have both locked up with her at some point.


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Thanks Chris. Hard to say mate as they have both locked up with her at some point.


oh interesting, wonder if it's like other animals and the strong sperm will win :lol2:
They both have very nice but different traits so i'm sure if the eggs are viable they will produce some superb hatchlings. Another bunch of eggs to be impatiently waiting to hatch


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> oh interesting, wonder if it's like other animals and the strong sperm will win :lol2:
> They both have very nice but different traits so i'm sure if the eggs are viable they will produce some superb hatchlings. Another bunch of eggs to be impatiently waiting to hatch


Yep tell me about it the Kim's are only 25 - 30 days now


----------



## iangreentree

Nigel_wales said:


> Yep tell me about it the Kim's are only 25 - 30 days now


The day they hatch will be a happy one


----------



## Nigel_wales

iangreentree said:


> The day they hatch will be a happy one


Definately.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Great news on the egg's Nigel, both sets of them :2thumb:
Fingers crossed for ya, hatching kims eggs on your first clutch and being so new to kim's its a great achievement :no1:


----------



## jambo1984

great work nigel hope everything works out mate


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> Great news on the egg's Nigel, both sets of them :2thumb:
> Fingers crossed for ya, hatching kims eggs on your first clutch and being so new to kim's its a great achievement :no1:





jambo1984 said:


> great work nigel hope everything works out mate


Cheers lads!


----------



## chapmand

hi guys just posted this in the monitor & tegu thread but just been told best to try here as theres some successful keepers in this section 
ive just seen some pictures of these guys - Varanus glauerti (KRM)- and they look great does anyone know any good care sheets or websites on them, just want to read some on them..


----------



## Nigel_wales

chapmand said:


> hi guys just posted this in the monitor & tegu thread but just been told best to try here as theres some successful keepers in this section
> ive just seen some pictures of these guys - Varanus glauerti (KRM)- and they look great does anyone know any good care sheets or websites on them, just want to read some on them..


Hi mate what do u want to know? Also someone has written a good report in biawak, a quick google should find that, I'm on my phone so can't copy and paste it easily.


----------



## chapmand

Nigel_wales said:


> Hi mate what do u want to know? Also someone has written a good report in biawak, a quick google should find that, I'm on my phone so can't copy and paste it easily.


just generally what they are like to keep different care requirements etc .... ive literally just seen pictures of them half hr ago and they look great and just wanted to have a little read on them. Il have a look there now thanks bud


----------



## Nigel_wales

chapmand said:


> just generally what they are like to keep different care requirements etc .... ive literally just seen pictures of them half hr ago and they look great and just wanted to have a little read on them. Il have a look there now thanks bud


I'm sure people on here keep them slightly different to me but ideally you want a basking spot of 150f dropping down to the low 80s. Personally I reckon a 5ft by 2ft by 3.5ft high enclosure is ideal for a pair with 12 inchea of substrate just incase the female doesnt like your nestbox when gravid! I keep the humidity fairly high most of the year between 60 and 70%. Cool them down for a couple of months in the winter by shortening the day length and also keep the enclosure drier which will prompt them to become inactive as it does in the wild. Upon warming them back up along with upping the humidity u should see lots of.breeding going on... 
They can be skittish but will tame down nicely, females are shier than males as well. Often spending their time hiding in cork bark tubes, well mine do anyway. They are very active, agile animals especially when hunting and will scale a vertical surface no problems and seem to prefer being up high rather than on the ground.
I feed adults every other day On locust, roaches and crickets and they get their fill of pinkies every now and then. 

I cant think of much else give me a shout and ill try my best to answer any other questions.


----------



## chapmand

Nigel_wales said:


> I'm sure people on here keep them slightly different to me but ideally you want a basking spot of 150f dropping down to the low 80s. Personally I reckon a 5ft by 2ft by 3.5ft high enclosure is ideal for a pair with 12 inchea of substrate just incase the female doesnt like your nestbox when gravid! I keep the humidity fairly high most of the year between 60 and 70%. Cool them down for a couple of months in the winter by shortening the day length and also keep the enclosure drier which will prompt them to become inactive as it does in the wild. Upon warming them back up along with upping the humidity u should see lots of.breeding going on...
> They can be skittish but will tame down nicely, females are shier than males as well. Often spending their time hiding in cork bark tubes, well mine do anyway. They are very active, agile animals especially when hunting and will scale a vertical surface no problems and seem to prefer being up high rather than on the ground.
> I feed adults every other day On locust, roaches and crickets and they get their fill of pinkies every now and then.
> 
> I cant think of much else give me a shout and ill try my best to answer any other questions.


Thanks very much for that, im hoping to get another monitor(s) next year and these are in the top 3 for me. Torn between these ackies and peacocks but even though ive only seen pics of these guys this morning im very interested in learning more about them. How much do they go through? (live food wise), are they like ackies in this way? and say i done all my research on them and was ready to buy a pair next year how much would i be expected to pay for a pair?
Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Nigel_wales

chapmand said:


> Thanks very much for that, im hoping to get another monitor(s) next year and these are in the top 3 for me. Torn between these ackies and peacocks but even though ive only seen pics of these guys this morning im very interested in learning more about them. How much do they go through? (live food wise), are they like ackies in this way? and say i done all my research on them and was ready to buy a pair next year how much would i be expected to pay for a pair?
> Thanks for the replies.


Kim's are a bit more expensive than the others you've mentioned there and you'd be lucky to get a pair for less than a grand! Your better off getting hatchlings and raising them up yourself. They do eat a fair amount but each 1 is different and it varies from week to week. I would say between 5 and 10 extra large locust per sitting and the equivilant for roaches as well. They eat far less than my Ackies to be fair which are absolute pigs and can just eat constantly. Hatchlings go for around £350 each and look stunning, here is some pics for you to drool over :mf_dribble:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> Kim's are a bit more expensive than the others you've mentioned there and you'd be lucky to get a pair for less than a grand! Your better off getting hatchlings and raising them up yourself. They do eat a fair amount but each 1 is different and it varies from week to week. I would say between 5 and 10 extra large locust per sitting and the equivilant for roaches as well. They eat far less than my Ackies to be fair which are absolute pigs and can just eat constantly. Hatchlings go for around £350 each and look stunning, here is some pics for you to drool over :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


those are some of the pictures that hooked me. . .although believe it or not the mrs has said if I get another species. . .she'd like it to to be a BIGGUN!?!?(but it won't be a Bosc as she'd like. . .:lol2


----------



## chapmand

Nigel_wales said:


> Kim's are a bit more expensive than the others you've mentioned there and you'd be lucky to get a pair for less than a grand! Your better off getting hatchlings and raising them up yourself. They do eat a fair amount but each 1 is different and it varies from week to week. I would say between 5 and 10 extra large locust per sitting and the equivilant for roaches as well. They eat far less than my Ackies to be fair which are absolute pigs and can just eat constantly. Hatchlings go for around £350 each and look stunning, here is some pics for you to drool over :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:i think you may of tempted me for these now....best get saving and start doing plenty of research...got me excited already :lol2: I prefer getting hatchlings anways, enjoying seeing them grow. 
Have you got any pics of the enclosure?


----------



## Barlow

chapmand said:


> :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:i think you may of tempted me for these now....best get saving and start doing plenty of research...got me excited already :lol2: I prefer getting hatchlings anways, enjoying seeing them grow.
> Have you got any pics of the enclosure?


Peacock monitors are cool too. Plus I have eggs in the incubator and they aint as expensive as the Kims.


----------



## chapmand

Barlow said:


> Peacock monitors are cool too. Plus I have eggs in the incubator and they aint as expensive as the Kims.
> image


very nice, still considering these ...hate having to make decisions like this :lol2: but i think ive fell in love with KRMs after seeing them pictures


----------



## Nigel_wales

cold blooded beast said:


> those are some of the pictures that hooked me. . .although believe it or not the mrs has said if I get another species. . .she'd like it to to be a BIGGUN!?!?(but it won't be a Bosc as she'd like. . .:lol2


Argus I reckon! 



chapmand said:


> :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:i think you may of tempted me for these now....best get saving and start doing plenty of research...got me excited already :lol2: I prefer getting hatchlings anways, enjoying seeing them grow.
> Have you got any pics of the enclosure?


Yep there is links in my signature to enclosures I've made. The 6 footer is for Ackies but could ideally use deeper substrate and the 5 footer is what I house some Kim's in. I'm in the process of replacing the rest.



Barlow said:


> Peacock monitors are cool too. Plus I have eggs in the incubator and they aint as expensive as the Kims.
> image


Very nice, love that pic. I'd consider these but they are probaly to shy for me and it would drive me nuts! How much u selling hatchlings for out of interest?


----------



## Barlow

chapmand said:


> very nice, still considering these ...hate having to make decisions like this :lol2: but i think ive fell in love with KRMs after seeing them pictures


They are next on my list to be honest.


----------



## cold blooded beast

chapmand said:


> very nice, still considering these ...hate having to make decisions like this :lol2: but i think ive fell in love with KRMs after seeing them pictures


lol. . .decisions decisions. . . all I can tell you is both the guys you are talking to there have tought me a massive amount since I first posted here in march. . .look carefully at all those wonderful yet subtle colours in those Peacocks. . .and how intricate the pattern really is. . .the more you look. ..the more stunning they are. . .then those KRMs. . .bold pattern. . .stunning in ya face. . the elegant lines of that sexy long tail. . .the abrupt shift from spots on the back to the stripes on the tail. . .check out the underbelly colouration on them both!!!!!!!killer to decide. . .:lol2:so many things to create fascination. . .then there's the behaviour. . .:lol2:ha. . .don't get me started on that. . .
Look forward to hearing what decision you come to. . .if its a monitor. . .just don't think you can go wrong personally: victory:


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Argus I reckon!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep there is links in my signature to enclosures I've made. The 6 footer is for Ackies but could ideally use deeper substrate and the 5 footer is what I house some Kim's in. I'm in the process of replacing the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice, love that pic. I'd consider these but they are probaly to shy for me and it would drive me nuts! How much u selling hatchlings for out of interest?


 
Hi Nigel. Not sure yet. Around £150 each I think. A shop in nottingham has offered me £125 per hatchling and I might just take it as I can't be arsed with the hassle of private selling.


----------



## Barlow

cold blooded beast said:


> lol. . .decisions decisions. . . all I can tell you is both the guys you are talking to there have tought me a massive amount since I first posted here in march. . .look carefully at all those wonderful yet subtle colours in those Peacocks. . .and how intricate the pattern really is. . .the more you look. ..the more stunning they are. . .then those KRMs. . .bold pattern. . .stunning in ya face. . the elegant lines of that sexy long tail. . .the abrupt shift from spots on the back to the stripes on the tail. . .check out the underbelly colouration on them both!!!!!!!killer to decide. . .:lol2:so many things to create fascination. . .then there's the behaviour. . .:lol2:ha. . .don't get me started on that. . .
> Look forward to hearing what decision you come to. . .if its a monitor. . .just don't think you can go wrong personally: victory:


You have a lovely way with words my friend.: victory:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> Argus I reckon!


:whistling2::crazy::lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Hi Nigel. Not sure yet. Around £150 each I think. A shop in nottingham has offered me £125 per hatchling and I might just take it as I can't be arsed with the hassle of private selling.


Sounds ok that does mate and atleast you havent got the cost of heating and feeding them all until they go to new homes!


----------



## cold blooded beast

Barlow said:


> You have a lovely way with words my friend.: victory:


lol. . .not bad for a kid from the ghetto:gasp:. . .but then. . .that. ..was back in the day. . .I think it's something called adaptation. . .Glad my words are appreciated. .cheers:2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

cold blooded beast said:


> lol. . .not bad for a kid from the ghetto:gasp:. . .but then. . .that. ..was back in the day. . .I think it's something called adaptation. . .Glad my words are appreciated. .cheers:2thumb:


I didn't realise you were from the bronx. Thats 2 things we have in common. :lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

cold blooded beast said:


> lol. . .not bad for a kid from the ghetto:gasp:. . .but then. . .that. ..was back in the day. . .I think it's something called adaptation. . .Glad my words are appreciated. .cheers:2thumb:





Barlow said:


> I didn't realise you were from the bronx. Thats 2 things we have in common. :lol2:


:lol2: 

Just candled each Kim egg and there is a little lizard in each of them, the excitment is getting to me now only a couple of weeks until they hatch : victory:. I also candled the Ackie eggs which I believe are duds, could not see any veins however they have all plumped up and taken on water so we'll see.


----------



## rex636

Nigel_wales said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Just candled each Kim egg and there is a little lizard in each of them, the excitment is getting to me now only a couple of weeks until they hatch : victory:. I also candled the Ackie eggs which I believe are duds, could not see any veins however they have all plumped up and taken on water so we'll see.


Nice one mate,I couldn't have waited so long to candle them. Bet you were a bit happy when you seen em?
Good luck with the ackie eggs too, my two females are suspiciously plump again.


----------



## chapmand

cold blooded beast said:


> lol. . .decisions decisions. . . all I can tell you is both the guys you are talking to there have tought me a massive amount since I first posted here in march. . .look carefully at all those wonderful yet subtle colours in those Peacocks. . .and how intricate the pattern really is. . .the more you look. ..the more stunning they are. . .then those KRMs. . .bold pattern. . .stunning in ya face. . the elegant lines of that sexy long tail. . .the abrupt shift from spots on the back to the stripes on the tail. . .check out the underbelly colouration on them both!!!!!!!killer to decide. . .:lol2:so many things to create fascination. . .then there's the behaviour:lol2:. . .ha. . .don't get me started on that. . .
> Look forward to hearing what decision you come to. . .if its a monitor. . .just don't think you can go wrong personally: victory:


Im reallly leaning towards some kims but still early days, i hate making decisions like this...such HHUUGGEEE decisions... i get too excited lol


----------



## cold blooded beast

Barlow said:


> I didn't realise you were from the bronx. Thats 2 things we have in common. :lol2:


:lol2:not da bronx. .br brR da Bronx. . .but Brixton/Camberwell. . .originally.. .Anyhow. . .hows you Chris. . .all cool?: victory:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> Hi Nigel. Not sure yet. Around £150 each I think. A shop in nottingham has offered me £125 per hatchling and I might just take it as I can't be arsed with the hassle of private selling.


if you can hang on mukka and post up pics of em hatching i reckon 175 :2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> if you can hang on mukka and post up pics of em hatching i reckon 175 :2thumb:


Well we will see Shane mate. I kind of like the ease of selling them all at once. £175 each would be nice though. That would get me 3 of Nigels baby Kims:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> Well we will see Shane mate. I kind of like the ease of selling them all at once. £175 each would be nice though. That would get me 3 of Nigels baby Kims:whistling2::whistling2:


 
Yeah good point :lol2: i just think for a rarely bred cb indo species there worth a few more £££ specially if someone can charge 275 for gold teggies :whistling2:


:lol2: i like it matey thats why i cant wiat for steve n milli to start breeding :mf_dribble:


----------



## chapmand

well woke up this morning guys and my minds been set to a pair of kims. Its going to be about 6month before i actually do get a pair so plenty of time to get a few quid together and to do plenty of research so expect a few questions to be fired your way. :lol2: 
However, i still really like peacock monitors so could be tempted by one at the very end of the year but not putting my mind on this just yet.


----------



## Nigel_wales

chapmand said:


> well woke up this morning guys and my minds been set to a pair of kims. Its going to be about 6month before i actually do get a pair so plenty of time to get a few quid together and to do plenty of research so expect a few questions to be fired your way. :lol2:
> However, i still really like peacock monitors so could be tempted by one at the very end of the year but not putting my mind on this just yet.


Varanus Tristis Orientals are another very nice dwarf as well. Thought I throw that in the mix for you :no1:


----------



## Nigel_wales

It still amazes me how quick these little guys are growing up! Pics below, the nestbox is 14inches square!


----------



## benjaybo

Nigel_wales said:


> It still amazes me how quick these little guys are growing up! Pics below, the nestbox is 14inches square!
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


awesome sauce they look mighty happy there chap how ya doing : victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

benjaybo said:


> awesome sauce they look mighty happy there chap how ya doing : victory:


Cheers Pal, I'm good what about you?


----------



## benjaybo

Nigel_wales said:


> Cheers Pal, I'm good what about you?


im great cheers matey just relaxing for the day lol think i wall get the animals out in abit see what weights are and such might even weigh irwin fir the first time always just judged by the size of his gut lol 
hows the monitoays and such all well i hope
: victory:


----------



## chapmand

Nigel_wales said:


> Varanus Tristis Orientals are another very nice dwarf as well. Thought I throw that in the mix for you :no1:


I think kims are one of the nicest ive seen so far so my minds def set on these now.....:2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

chapmand said:


> I think kims are one of the nicest ive seen so far so my minds def set on these now.....:2thumb:


You wouldn't be far wrong :2thumb:


----------



## benjaybo

chapmand said:


> I think kims are one of the nicest ive seen so far so my minds def set on these now.....:2thumb:


great choice chap :2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> It still amazes me how quick these little guys are growing up! Pics below, the nestbox is 14inches square!
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


 
Stunning Nigel. They really are growing fast. I'll have to post some pics of the juvie ackies I'm rearing.


----------



## Junior13reptilez

Hey peoples, I'm looking to get an ackie in the future and wondered where people seem to find all these amazing branches? Do you find your own or what? Also what are peoples views on UV?


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> Varanus Tristis Orientals are another very nice dwarf as well. Thought I throw that in the mix for you :no1:





chapmand said:


> I think kims are one of the nicest ive seen so far so my minds def set on these now.....:2thumb:





benjaybo said:


> great choice chap :2thumb:


Kims are beautiful. ..but for some reason. . .(can't think why!!:lol2I think VTOs win my vote. . . .I'm completely unbiased btw. . .:lol2:some more


----------



## Junior13reptilez

Also do ackies HAVE to be kept in groups? Ie will the be depressed/not like it if not kept in groups? As every care sheet I read just says they can.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Junior13reptilez said:


> Also do ackies HAVE to be kept in groups? Ie will the be depressed/not like it if not kept in groups? As every care sheet I read just says they can.


nope not reall it just makes life easier introducing them if theyve grown up together : victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Stunning Nigel. They really are growing fast. I'll have to post some pics of the juvie ackies I'm rearing.


Thanks mate, looking forward to some pics! 



cold blooded beast said:


> Kims are beautiful. ..but for some reason. . .(can't think why!!:lol2I think VTOs win my vote. . . .I'm completely unbiased btw. . .:lol2:some more


VTO's are another of my favorites : victory:


----------



## tomsteele

Ive been thinking about getting ackies foooor aaaages, pretty sure ive done enough research, but do they so best singularly, in a pair or even a trio? What if i end up with two or three males?!?! Will i have to seperate them? Any help would be great!


----------



## Nigel_wales

tomsteele said:


> Ive been thinking about getting ackies foooor aaaages, pretty sure ive done enough research, but do they so best singularly, in a pair or even a trio? What if i end up with two or three males?!?! Will i have to seperate them? Any help would be great!


Obviously not enough research :no1:

They do ok alone or in trio/ pairs. You will see more interesting behaviour when kept together and 9 times out of 10 they will be fine. Always be prepared to seperate them the entire time you have them you do not know what could happen, a female could need a break from excess mating etc... Best bet to get a working, compatible group of Ackies would be to raise them from hatchlings.


----------



## tomsteele

so males will not fight?... i've looked all over and couldnt find any detailed info on keeping them in groups etc. You dont think they would get bored by themselves? I know theyre social animals... so will they get 'lonely' / 'seek companionship'?


----------



## Nigel_wales

tomsteele said:


> so males will not fight?... i've looked all over and couldnt find any detailed info on keeping them in groups etc. You dont think they would get bored by themselves? I know theyre social animals... so will they get 'lonely' / 'seek companionship'?


I keep 2 males and a female together. 1 of my males is just over 24 inches and the other around 4 - 5 inches smaller, I have no problems.

I don't think they'll get bored on there own tbh it probaly wouldn't bother them however keeping a female on her own does carry its risks due to egg retention if the eggs aren't fertilised through lack of a male being around.


----------



## tomsteele

wow ok, didnt know that! Thanks...... hey i also just asked some questions to a guy on youtube.... 



> @tomsterst , somehow some way, when you get 3 baby ackies, one or two will usually become females. Similar to some species of fish. One will just become a female. You can confirm this with any true ackie breeders. I was shocked to learn this myself. Although, this isn't to say having 3 males isn't possible. with nature and genetics, anything goes.


Is this true?


----------



## Nigel_wales

tomsteele said:


> wow ok, didnt know that! Thanks...... hey i also just asked some questions to a guy on youtube....
> 
> 
> 
> Is this true?


Hmm... I'm not entirely sure on that 1 tbh. I have my doubts.... 

EDIT: I think I have read somewhere monitors do tend to lay high female to male ratio clutches but I wouldn't say your chances are as low as that guy is saying to get 3 males.


----------



## Chris18

No it isn't possible IMO probably a marketing ploy for selling trios of animals : victory:


----------



## tomsteele

Chris18 said:


> No it isn't possible IMO probably a marketing ploy for selling trios of animals : victory:


Cheers, dont you have an ackie? Do you think they do well singularly?


----------



## Chris18

tomsteele said:


> Cheers, dont you have an ackie? Do you think they do well singularly?


Yes I have one and have regretted it since, wish i had bought a trio
IMO get a trio as they will interact and make much better, interesting pets : victory:


----------



## tomsteele

Oh ok, might take a while, but i have made a promise to my self that i will get a trio of ackies, build them a 5x3x2 viv... : victory:


----------



## Sam M

This isn't going to happen for a few years I expect...but...what's the best set up for a Timor? Viv size for a full grown adult, best diet, temps, humidity etc...

They're beautiful and I want one lol


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Sam M said:


> This isn't going to happen for a few years I expect...but...what's the best set up for a Timor? Viv size for a full grown adult, best diet, temps, humidity etc...
> 
> They're beautiful and I want one lol



you are aware youll probaby see v. little of it :2thumb: 

id go with a 4(w) by 3(h) by 2(d) with a decent depth of sand n soil 

basking spot 125f - 140f : victory: hot end 90f cool end 82f humidty 70-80%

diet: inverts and lots of em with the odd treat item i.e. mice pups/rat pups/eggs etc :2thumb:


----------



## Sam M

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> you are aware youll probaby see v. little of it :2thumb:
> 
> id go with a 4(w) by 3(h) by 2(d) with a decent depth of sand n soil
> 
> basking spot 125f - 140f : victory: hot end 90f cool end 82f humidty 70-80%
> 
> diet: inverts and lots of em with the odd treat item i.e. mice pups/rat pups/eggs etc :2thumb:


I'LL MAKE HIM COME OUT! 

That's the size viv I was thinking so that's cool, what's the best way to get the 3 different temperatures? I would assume just have the basking spot on it's own level and then?


----------



## Nigel_wales

Sam M said:


> I'LL MAKE HIM COME OUT!
> 
> That's the size viv I was thinking so that's cool, what's the best way to get the 3 different temperatures? I would assume just have the basking spot on it's own level and then?


In all of my setups as long as the basking spot is correct everything else falls into place but if your having trouble with ambient temps then a ceramic on a stat will do it.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Sam M said:


> I'LL MAKE HIM COME OUT!
> 
> That's the size viv I was thinking so that's cool, what's the best way to get the 3 different temperatures? I would assume just have the basking spot on it's own level and then?



Sorry are you being serious? youd deliberately make a naturally shy animal behave unnaturally? you ask me thats a recipe for disaster and one unhappy monitor.


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> you are aware youll probaby see v. little of it :2thumb:


I was going to also say the same



Sam M said:


> I'LL MAKE HIM COME OUT!





ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Sorry are you being serious? youd deliberately make a naturally shy animal behave unnaturally? you ask me thats a recipe for disaster and one unhappy monitor.


I think fair to say they're considered one of the more secretive,in that they will take cover at most opportunities (though I have to say I've never kept one)denying an intelligent animal something inherently neccessary to their welbeing will cause stress,some examples may be more outgoing than others of course (the exeption rather than the rule with Timors). . .I can sit in front of my VTOs viv all day . . .sometimes he'll put on a show for hours and hours on and off. . .other days I might just catch a glimpse. . .either way he's got space and hiding areas so he can choose. . .think carefully if the species you intend is the right one for you. . .I mean none of that nastily,but better you realise before you commit. . .I agree they are beautiful though. . .: victory:
Cheers
Marcus


----------



## Barlow

tomsteele said:


> wow ok, didnt know that! Thanks...... hey i also just asked some questions to a guy on youtube....
> 
> 
> 
> Is this true?


An absolute load of tosh mate. More likely what happens is if more than one male is present then the less dominant male will appear female and not develop secondary sexual characteristics, It will even act like a female bar laying eggs.


----------



## Barlow

Sam M said:


> This isn't going to happen for a few years I expect...but...what's the best set up for a Timor? Viv size for a full grown adult, best diet, temps, humidity etc...
> 
> They're beautiful and I want one lol


They are great monitors mate, and rewarding in their own way but as stated they are very shy.


----------



## Barlow

:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp: My missus is gonna freak bigtime. I just got back from a nightshift and a bag of 500 crickets has eaten their way out of one of those nylon bags they come in. There must be 250 plus running round my rep room. :devil::devil::devil::devil:

I may be single come 8 o clock this morning. She's not exactly a morning person anyway.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Barlow said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp: My missus is gonna freak bigtime. I just got back from a nightshift and a bag of 500 crickets has eaten their way out of one of those nylon bags they come in. There must be 250 plus running round my rep room. :devil::devil::devil::devil:
> 
> I may be single come 8 o clock this morning. She's not exactly a morning person anyway.


 
Oh dear fella, someones in the dog house! :roll:


----------



## Barlow

Dean Cheetham said:


> Oh dear fella, someones in the dog house! :roll:


Mate, thats putting it lightly. They are friggin everywhere! I just sat on the toilet and realised one was under my shirt and 2 crawled out my trouser leg. WTF!!!!!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Barlow said:


> Mate, thats putting it lightly. They are friggin everywhere! I just sat on the toilet and realised one was under my shirt and 2 crawled out my trouser leg. WTF!!!!!


Omg i think i would have thrown a fit myself if that happened to me :lol2:
Whats your plan of action to irradicate the problem before the missus returns? remove the reps and burn the room to the ground? :lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp: My missus is gonna freak bigtime. I just got back from a nightshift and a bag of 500 crickets has eaten their way out of one of those nylon bags they come in. There must be 250 plus running round my rep room. :devil::devil::devil::devil:
> 
> I may be single come 8 o clock this morning. She's not exactly a morning person anyway.


Not good mate, get some of those sticky traps and put some strong smelling juicy fruit in the middle of em....


----------



## Barlow

Dean Cheetham said:


> Omg i think i would have thrown a fit myself if that happened to me :lol2:
> Whats your plan of action to irradicate the problem before the missus returns? remove the reps and burn the room to the ground? :lol2:


She doesn't have to return, she's in bed!!! Hope she doesn't notice while in a sleepy state before she goes to work, then I'm gonna sit in here with a hoover til I can't see no more. This aint good guys, she nearly dumped me a couple of weeks back cos of the beasties.


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Not good mate, get some of those sticky traps and put some strong smelling juicy fruit in the middle of em....


Good idea mate. Hope it works.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> She doesn't have to return, she's in bed!!! Hope she doesn't notice while in a sleepy state before she goes to work, then I'm gonna sit in here with a hoover til I can't see no more. This aint good guys, she nearly dumped me a couple of weeks back cos of the beasties.





Barlow said:


> Good idea mate. Hope it works.


 
As long as they are contained to that room she'll never know! This is the reason I don't buy crickets many crickets and primarily feed roaches and locust.


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> As long as they are contained to that room she'll never know! This is the reason I don't buy crickets many crickets and primarily feed roaches and locust.


She just woke in a seemingly good mood so I just told her. I played it down a little and all seems well.:cheers:

I don't know how you manage without crix Nigel. They are my main feeder and certainly help to keep the costs down. That might change when the roach colony is big enough to be sustainable though. I've had it nearly 18 months but only started out with 50 large.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> She just woke in a seemingly good mood so I just told her. I played it down a little and all seems well.:cheers:
> 
> I don't know how you manage without crix Nigel. They are my main feeder and certainly help to keep the costs down. That might change when the roach colony is big enough to be sustainable though. I've had it nearly 18 months but only started out with 50 large.


get her a big box of chocs anyway bud always helps smooth escapee crix problems :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> get her a big box of chocs anyway bud always helps smooth escapee crix problems :lol2:


Yeah chocs,lunch,flowers.. .hell.. .shoes. . .bag. . .jewellery.. poetry. . .sex. . .
(feel free to re-arrange the order to suit)
:lol2:"GOOD LUCK"


----------



## chapmand

Dean Cheetham said:


> Oh dear fella, someones in the dog house! :roll:


this happrened to me 3weeks ago...........she wasnt best pleased lol theres still one or two i can hear but carnt see.


----------



## Sam M

I'd like to point out that I am fully aware that they are shy and I'd NEVER force it out to handle. I've got years to research and to make sure I can afford it.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Just had some spare time and got my guitar out for the very first time since ive had my ackies. Plugged in and started playing some classic kirk hammet, bits and pieces from metallicas master of puppets album....

Two of the ackies came out of their burrow and started watching me, sat on the basking spot listening to the magic. I guess the ackies like metallica then


----------



## Dean Cheetham

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Just had some spare time and got my guitar out for the very first time since ive had my ackies. Plugged in and started playing some classic kirk hammet, bits and pieces from metallicas master of puppets album....
> 
> Two of the ackies came out of their burrow and started watching me, sat on the basking spot listening to the magic. I guess the ackies like metallica then


 
Or they thought "Whats that f:censor:g racket" :lol2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Dean Cheetham said:


> Or they thought "Whats that f:censor:g racket" :lol2:


No word of a lie, they stood up on their hind legs and applauded when I played Orion, standing ovation and an encore! :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> No word of a lie, they stood up on their hind legs and applauded when I played Orion, standing ovation and an encore! :lol2:


haha what you been smoking? :lol2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Dean Cheetham said:


> haha what you been smoking? :lol2:


:crazy: something funny


----------



## Junior13reptilez

Anybody have a guide on how to make a 'retes stack'?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Just use slate tiles with batterning between the levels and use plywood for the 3 sides :2thumb:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Junior13reptilez said:


> Anybody have a guide on how to make a 'retes stack'?


They make burrows in that very deep substrate around the stack, it also enables multiple entry points into the stack as I have not put wood at the back, just filled it with dirt.


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> They make burrows in that very deep substrate around the stack, it also enables multiple entry points into the stack as I have not put wood at the back, just filled it with dirt.imageimage
> image


Hey mate what surface temps do you reach on the top platform. . .and whats the diff tween the air temp at that level?


----------



## Junior13reptilez

Thanks very much! Do they have to be in the substrate like that and is there any sort of height they should be between each tile or doesn't it matter? ( that sentence makes no sense what so ever ):bash:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> Hey mate what surface temps do you reach on the top platform. . .and whats the diff tween the air temp at that level?


I get up to 140f at the top, I dont know the air temps to be honest. Id assume it gets around 120-30. But thats a presumption.



Junior13reptilez said:


> Thanks very much! Do they have to be in the substrate like that and is there any sort of height they should be between each tile or doesn't it matter? ( that sentence makes no sense what so ever ):bash:


They dont have to be in the subtrate, I just wanted to hide the sides and the battening, Have it so that the monitor can just about fit in there. the like the feeling of being enclosed. Mine is a bit big for now, but will be perfect for when they are bigger. They still use it now tbh.


----------



## Junior13reptilez

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I get up to 140f at the top, I dont know the air temps to be honest. Id assume it gets around 120-30. But thats a presumption.
> 
> 
> They dont have to be in the subtrate, I just wanted to hide the sides and the battening, Have it so that the monitor can just about fit in there. the like the feeling of being enclosed. Mine is a bit big for now, but will be perfect for when they are bigger. They still use it now tbh.


 What is battening:blush:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Junior13reptilez said:


> What is battening:blush:


the timber that the slabs sit on:2thumb:


----------



## Julz350

Hey people so for about the past 6 months i have been reading this whole thread and loads of care sheets on ackie monitors as i really want to get one. Moving on ive read more care sheets than i care to think about but was wandering if anyone has what they belive to be the ultimate caresheet and also are there any ackie books that you consider to be the ackie bible? 

I have managed to swing my mum round to letting me get one which has been hard work but i have won  the only thing that worries her is the length of them she reads 24 inches and freaks  i have tried to explain about there tails being so long but i dont think she fully belives me yet lol so on to the question yes its very wierd but o well ill try my luck does anyone have/or could take a picture of an ackie on or next to something to give her an idea of there body size like a A4 sheet of paper or something  told you it was strange 

Also if i got two baby ackies and one turned out to be a male and one female would they be fine living together or will it not work out??

Finally anyone got pics of there enclosures or ackies ect... for me to get some ideas and generally drool over.. >.< 

Cheers Julz


----------



## Dean Cheetham

I dont have anything to hand mate but here is a pic of my adult male (Females are generally a little bit smaller)


----------



## Barlow

Dean Cheetham said:


> I dont have anything to hand mate but here is a pic of my adult male (Females are generally a little bit smaller)
> image
> 
> image


 
www.varanus-reuteri.de

Female prasinus for a good price mate. Will ship to uk too.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Barlow said:


> www.varanus-reuteri.de
> 
> Female prasinus for a good price mate. Will ship to uk too.


 
Hi Barlow i have a CB female prasinus coming from martin in november.
Already paid the deposit and making 2nd payment friday :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
costing me a bomb tho!


----------



## Barlow

Dean Cheetham said:


> Hi Barlow i have a CB female prasinus coming from martin in november.
> Already paid the deposit and making 2nd payment friday :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> costing me a bomb tho!


You lucky mo fo. I'm sure she'll be worth every penny, er, euro!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Barlow said:


> You lucky mo fo. I'm sure she'll be worth every penny, er, euro!


Yeh hes not charging me too much for his only CB, but being a retailer of course it will be slightly more expensive!
The only thing i can see to be wrong with her is 1 missing claw on 1 of her front feet but i can live with that as shes CB :2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

Dean Cheetham said:


> Yeh hes not charging me too much for his only CB, but being a retailer of course it will be slightly more expensive!
> The only thing i can see to be wrong with her is 1 missing claw on 1 of her front feet but i can live with that as shes CB :2thumb:


They are definately on my wish list. They are my favourates out of all the prasinus group. The blues are nice but that intense green just ticks all my boxes. But I need some Kims first! I'm buying a house soon so I've got little money to throw at the hobby lately. But once I've got the house then some serious viv building will be going on.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Barlow said:


> They are definately on my wish list. They are my favourates out of all the prasinus group. The blues are nice but that intense green just ticks all my boxes. But I need some Kims first! I'm buying a house soon so I've got little money to throw at the hobby lately. But once I've got the house then some serious viv building will be going on.


This Female will be my last buy for a while until i get my own place 
I have gone out and brought everything i need for thier viv build apart from a super rain system and the wood.
Its going to be a really nice display viv :2thumb:
Fake background with built in waterfall and fogger.
I got my inspiration from the viv's in grange reptiles : victory:


----------



## Julz350

Cheers Dean Cheetham i will show her  so what happens when i buy two babies and its two males or 1 male 1 female i would imagine they would need to be split up ??


----------



## chapmand

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> They make burrows in that very deep substrate around the stack, it also enables multiple entry points into the stack as I have not put wood at the back, just filled it with dirt.imageimage
> image


That is a great idea, good view on the last image :2thumb:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Julz350 said:


> Cheers Dean Cheetham i will show her  so what happens when i buy two babies and its two males or 1 male 1 female i would imagine they would need to be split up ??


They will probably live quite happily in a pair of 1:1 or 0:2 or 2:0 ratio, Fighting and bullying is still a possibility, but ive read that the less dominant male will take on a female role.


----------



## Julz350

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> They will probably live quite happily in a pair of 1:1 or 0:2 or 2:0 ratio, Fighting and bullying is still a possibility, but ive read that the less dominant male will take on a female role.


Okay anyone got any other thoughts on this? As i would love a pair but if they end up fighting or one bullys the other i dont have enough room to split them up so would have to sell one which i obviously dont want to do as it would cause unnecessary stress to it. If i have 1.1 will i not hear the pitter patter of tiny ackie feet ?  

Also when there a baby will they go straight into the big adult house or will they be better in a smaller house i.e. a 3x2x2 ?? 

Cheers Julz


----------



## Dean Cheetham

It has been known for 1.1 & 2.0 & 0.2 to get along but personally I wouldn't risk it unless you know what your doing.
If you don't think you have the room if they turn out to be 2.0, would it not be best to buy 1 and grow it on till adulthood and then pair it with the opposite sex later on?
Ackie eggs have to be incubated nit left in the
Viv and they would be better going into a smaller viv to start off with


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Hey guys!!!!!
Yay- my vivs coming at the weekend (sometime) yay!!!
Although, i will have to wait until I decorate the bedroom before I build it.
Excited regardless.

Ooooohhhhhh Chris, that ain't good sweets. Hope you managed to get all the wee buggers and you're not woken up by them. Sorry, rephrase that - hope you're gf isn't woken up by them. HATE CRICKETS!!!

I cleaned out the roaches for the first time last night, and I was really surprised. It's been about 3 months now and apart from the poop at the bottom, and about 6 deed uns, it was pretty clean.

I also noticed tonnes and tonnes of babies - getting fond of them now, they're rather cute.

Anywhoos, when I was transferring the egg crates I saw the freakiest female roach. It was a tad alien like, with a kinda tube the length of it coming out it's ass. I guess it must have been laying or something?

STILL CITED!!!!! :lol2:


----------



## iDomino

jo-jo-beans said:


> Hey guys!!!!!
> Yay- my vivs coming at the weekend (sometime) yay!!!
> Although, i will have to wait until I decorate the bedroom before I build it.
> Excited regardless.
> 
> Ooooohhhhhh Chris, that ain't good sweets. Hope you managed to get all the wee buggers and you're not woken up by them. Sorry, rephrase that - hope you're gf isn't woken up by them. HATE CRICKETS!!!
> 
> I cleaned out the roaches for the first time last night, and I was really surprised. It's been about 3 months now and apart from the poop at the bottom, and about 6 deed uns, it was pretty clean.
> 
> I also noticed tonnes and tonnes of babies - getting fond of them now, they're rather cute.
> 
> Anywhoos, when I was transferring the egg crates I saw the freakiest female roach. It was a tad alien like, with a kinda tube the length of it coming out it's ass. I guess it must have been laying or something?
> 
> STILL CITED!!!!! :lol2:


lol i fed a female to my bosc the other day and when he squeezed her she shot out like a ribbed tube thing i assumed it was possibly her young she was trying to save
he ate that aswell though -.-


----------



## Nigel_wales

Half of the kim clutch has started to dent, one of them has dented a lot.  Hopefully that is a good sign !!!!!


----------



## iDomino

Nigel_wales said:


> Half of the kim clutch has started to dent, one of them has dented a lot.  Hopefully that is a good sign !!!!!


oh hey nigel i forgot to ask have you got people lined up for babies yet? i know someone who would be interested, he runs a very good pet shop but he didnt specify wether they would be pets or stock =/
lemme know if you interested and ill ask him


----------



## jo-jo-beans

iDomino said:


> lol i fed a female to my bosc the other day and when he squeezed her she shot out like a ribbed tube thing i assumed it was possibly her young she was trying to save
> he ate that aswell though -.-


Yeah!!!! That thing!! It was soooo freaky, I had to take a pic. Euck!!


----------



## iDomino

jo-jo-beans said:


> Yeah!!!! That thing!! It was soooo freaky, I had to take a pic. Euck!!


i wanted to pick it up but i didnt think it wise to get in his way >.>
theres enough of a power struggle between us as it is:whistling2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Nigel_wales said:


> Half of the kim clutch has started to dent, one of them has dented a lot.  Hopefully that is a good sign !!!!!


Fingers crossed :no1:


----------



## Nigel_wales

iDomino said:


> oh hey nigel i forgot to ask have you got people lined up for babies yet? i know someone who would be interested, he runs a very good pet shop but he didnt specify wether they would be pets or stock =/
> lemme know if you interested and ill ask him


I think I've pretty much sold them all, so much interest (thats if they hatch of course)!! I'll let you know thanks buddy!



jo-jo-beans said:


> Fingers crossed :no1:


 
Cheers jo jo!


----------



## Julz350

Dean Cheetham said:


> It has been known for 1.1 & 2.0 & 0.2 to get along but personally I wouldn't risk it unless you know what your doing.
> If you don't think you have the room if they turn out to be 2.0, would it not be best to buy 1 and grow it on till adulthood and then pair it with the opposite sex later on?
> Ackie eggs have to be incubated nit left in the
> Viv and they would be better going into a smaller viv to start off with


Okay i think i will wait and get it a friend later then  

When you say smaller viv how small are we talking 3x2x3? or whaat ? 

Cheers for your help Julz


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Half of the kim clutch has started to dent, one of them has dented a lot.  Hopefully that is a good sign !!!!!


Sounds like someones going to have babies in about a week.:no1:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> Half of the kim clutch has started to dent, one of them has dented a lot.  Hopefully that is a good sign !!!!!


Congrats Nigel, Cant wait to see the little ones!
Give it a few days and i think they might start to pip :mf_dribble:



Julz350 said:


> Okay i think i will wait and get it a friend later then
> 
> When you say smaller viv how small are we talking 3x2x3? or whaat ?
> 
> Cheers for your help Julz


3x2x2 would be ample size for them at a young age mate : victory: (LxDxH)


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Sounds like someones going to have babies in about a week.:no1:





Dean Cheetham said:


> Congrats Nigel, Cant wait to see the little ones!
> Give it a few days and i think they might start to pip :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> 
> 3x2x2 would be ample size for them at a young age mate : victory: (LxDxH)


Cheers guys, personally I think they've dented a little bit to early but we'll see....


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Morning gents!!!

With all the talk of babies, I was just wondering - will there be any major issues popping the 3 little uns straight into their big viv (5x3x3)?

: victory:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> Half of the kim clutch has started to dent, one of them has dented a lot.  Hopefully that is a good sign !!!!!


Is this clutch from the Canadian-Kent pairing?. . .


----------



## Nigel_wales

cold blooded beast said:


> Is this clutch from the Canadian-Kent pairing?. . .


Yep... :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

jo-jo-beans said:


> Morning gents!!!
> 
> With all the talk of babies, I was just wondering - will there be any major issues popping the 3 little uns straight into their big viv (5x3x3)?
> 
> : victory:


You might want to start them off in something smaller just so you can monitor them easier. You'll probaly lose them in a viv that size and never see them :lol2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Nigel_wales said:


> You might want to start them off in something smaller just so you can monitor them easier. You'll probaly lose them in a viv that size and never see them :lol2:


Cheers Nigel. Was kinda thinking that. I'll probably just partition off some of the viv to start with. :2thumb:


----------



## Julz350

Okay 3x2x2 it is then  anyone got any enclosure pics ?? 7

Cheers Julz


----------



## NightGecko

Might be selling 1.0 V. gilleni & 1.0 V. glauerti - just a heads up here first : victory:


----------



## rex636

Bit of a downer when I opened the ackie eggs to air tonight, the one single egg that was due to hatch anytime now has turned brown and is weeping.
Any thoughts?


----------



## monitor mad

rex636 said:


> Bit of a downer when I opened the ackie eggs to air tonight, the one single egg that was due to hatch anytime now has turned brown and is weeping.
> Any thoughts?


How far into incubation is it , also if you pick it up and the perlite/vermiculite sticks to it then it's probably no good , what was the water/vermiculite mix percentage wise?


----------



## rex636

monitor mad said:


> How far into incubation is it , also if you pick it up and the perlite/vermiculite sticks to it then it's probably no good , what was the water/vermiculite mix percentage wise?


To be honest I'm not sure of dates because I wasn't hopeful of them going full term my other female laid roughly two weeks after so that's what I'm going bye. This was the females first clutch and the rest of the eggs went bad but this one looked good up until fri,just a bit pissed that I've lost it and would like to know why.
I've incubated them exactly the same as last time = sim box 1-1 vermiculite water,on the plus side the second clutch looks a1


----------



## rex636

Btw mangrove is looking ace,one of my favs


----------



## Dean Cheetham

rex636 said:


> To be honest I'm not sure of dates because I wasn't hopeful of them going full term my other female laid roughly two weeks after so that's what I'm going bye. This was the females first clutch and the rest of the eggs went bad but this one looked good up until fri,just a bit pissed that I've lost it and would like to know why.
> I've incubated them exactly the same as last time = sim box 1-1 vermiculite water,on the plus side the second clutch looks a1


I would say if it was incubated in a sim's container and it went bad, it was more then likely a dud from the start (as i believe the eggs do not come into contact with the medium/water?) . some take quite a while to go bad.


----------



## Barlow

Dean Cheetham said:


> I would say if it was incubated in a sim's container and it went bad, it was more then likely a dud from the start (as i believe the eggs do not come into contact with the medium/water?) . some take quite a while to go bad.


 
I lost two auffie eggs about 2/3rds of the way into incubation. They too are her first clutch and I reckon that's why. The other 6 look real good though.

When's the prasinus girl arriving Dean?:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Barlow said:


> I lost two auffie eggs about 2/3rds of the way into incubation. They too are her first clutch and I reckon that's why. The other 6 look real good though.
> 
> When's the prasinus girl arriving Dean?:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


Top stuff buddy :2thumb:
I havent set a date with Martin but im hoping to have her on my doorstep on the 24th of nov : victory:


----------



## Barlow

Dean Cheetham said:


> Top stuff buddy :2thumb:
> I havent set a date with Martin but im hoping to have her on my doorstep on the 24th of nov : victory:


I bet you can't wait.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Barlow said:


> I bet you can't wait.


 
I really cant wait mate haha :no1:


----------



## Barlow

My group of 5 juvie ackies went into their new viv yesterday. It's 5 x2.5x2.

I'll bang up some pics soon. Needs a bit more decor but I don't wanna put too much in as a large nestbox will be going in. Theres only 6" of substrate in there at the mo but that will increase to 12" when they are approaching breeding size.

Although I was advised not to raise a group larger than 3, as that usually ends up with the death of one or two (apparantly), these 5 are doing great. There is hardly any difference in size between them and they get along really well. Just minimal aggression between them every so often.


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice

Want. Ackie monitor. So. Bad o_o


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice

Could someone tell me how well ackies tame up? is it the same type of process like with any monitor lizzard? letting them know your no threat?


----------



## Barlow

Herpetologist_apprentice said:


> Could someone tell me how well ackies tame up? is it the same type of process like with any monitor lizzard? letting them know your no threat?


Hi mate. I got your Pm and I just wrote a massive reply only to lose it at the last minute due to a lost connection.

Ackies tame up easily with persistant handling once they are 14" big. Before that then it's not worth just grabbing them as the stress level is too high. But just putting your hand in the viv and letting them have a sniff of you is great before that.


----------



## Paul P

Herpetologist_apprentice said:


> Could someone tell me how well ackies tame up? is it the same type of process like with any monitor lizzard? letting them know your no threat?


Most of my monitors are won over through patience and food, lol
All are skatty when young but soon become accustomed to the keeper and will grow bolder and more trusting the bigger they get.


----------



## Chris18

Paul P said:


> Most of my monitors are won over through patience and food, lol
> All are skatty when young but soon become accustomed to the keeper and will grow bolder and more trusting the bigger they get.


I agree with this, young ones will be naturally skitty but adults are bold and I literraly put minimal time into 'taming' mine and she's fine, no biting and will always come over to tongue flick at me.
They are a bit wiggly if you pick them up but only because they want to go explore.


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice

Barlow said:


> Hi mate. I got your Pm and I just wrote a massive reply only to lose it at the last minute due to a lost connection.
> 
> Ackies tame up easily with persistant handling once they are 14" big. Before that then it's not worth just grabbing them as the stress level is too high. But just putting your hand in the viv and letting them have a sniff of you is great before that.


ahh thank you ( i was worried i was asking to much :blush: in that pm) i am definitley going to buy one as soon as i have the money and after i have done my research etc. . . i never buy any new herp without knowing full info on them :lol2: .


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice

what kind of light/ temperature do ackies need and what size viv? also what does there diet consist of?? i have a colony of dubia roaches at the minute? 

thanks guys!


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Herpetologist_apprentice said:


> what kind of light/ temperature do ackies need and what size viv? also what does there diet consist of?? i have a colony of dubia roaches at the minute?
> 
> thanks guys!


They need a 135-45f basking spot. This will need to be measured with an infra red temp gun to get the surface temp not the air temp, ambient temps should go from 115-20f down to about 90 in the coolest areas. Bigger the better for a viv, 4x2x2 is minimum, go as big as you like really, they will use the space. Their diet should be mostly inverts, dubia roaches are good but if I were you I would use crickets and locust too so they have something to chase. I have a red runner/turkistan roach colony and they go absolutely mental for them! the roaches are so fast the ackies cannot resist them. 

Ackies need their food to be moving fast to catch their attention, slow moving prey like worms tend to not go down very well with mine, they look at them and ignore them, mine dont really bother with locust either unless they catch them mid jump which gets their attention. Another great prey item is wax moths, although rubbish nutrition I throw a few moths in there and they will chase them all day long until they have rounded them all up. crickets that are fast moving go down well so browns are the best for this.

Hope this all helps :no1:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> They need a 135-45f basking spot. This will need to be measured with an infra red temp gun to get the surface temp not the air temp, ambient temps should go from 115-20f down to about 90 in the coolest areas. Bigger the better for a viv, 4x2x2 is minimum, go as big as you like really, they will use the space. Their diet should be mostly inverts, dubia roaches are good but if I were you I would use crickets and locust too so they have something to chase. I have a red runner/turkistan roach colony and they go absolutely mental for them! the roaches are so fast the ackies cannot resist them.
> 
> Ackies need their food to be moving fast to catch their attention, slow moving prey like worms tend to not go down very well with mine, they look at them and ignore them, mine dont really bother with locust either unless they catch them mid jump which gets their attention. Another great prey item is wax moths, although rubbish nutrition I throw a few moths in there and they will chase them all day long until they have rounded them all up. crickets that are fast moving go down well so browns are the best for this.
> 
> Hope this all helps :no1:



erm i think you might have got those muddled matey hot end should be 90F cool end should be down to about 80F : victory:


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice

thanks for the info but what after shane said im some what confused on temperature, also dubia roaches run very quickly i think they should be okay =]


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> erm i think you might have got those muddled matey hot end should be 90F cool end should be down to about 80F : victory:


Apologies.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Herpetologist_apprentice said:


> thanks for the info but what after shane said im some what confused on temperature, also dubia roaches run very quickly i think they should be okay =]


Not always, put them in a viv with light and they will stay still until they are nudged, then they will hide and not come out much to be eaten, they are great nutrition but really not up for the chase.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Not always, put them in a viv with light and they will stay still until they are nudged, then they will hide and not come out much to be eaten, they are great nutrition but really not up for the chase.


you want something they can chase get red runners now theres an afternoons entertainment :lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

My gramp turned the incubator off for around 12 - 14 hours yesterday not realising what he did :devil: It had dropped to 70F when I checked it ggrr.... I didnt know what the :censor: was going on when I looked!!!


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> you want something they can chase get red runners now theres an afternoons entertainment :lol2:


No Joke, i'll get a video up when i get my fiances camera over here and film them anihilating red runners! Literally put them in and as soon as they realise what they are they will hunt them until they are all destroyed!



Nigel_wales said:


> My gramp turned the incubator off for around 12 - 14 hours yesterday not realising what he did :devil: It had dropped to 70F when I checked it ggrr.... I didnt know what the :censor: was going on when I looked!!!


:gasp: Uh Oh  Hopefully it retained the heat for long enough to not cause any damage. Fingers crossed for you mate.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> My gramp turned the incubator off for around 12 - 14 hours yesterday not realising what he did :devil: It had dropped to 70F when I checked it ggrr.... I didnt know what the :censor: was going on when I looked!!!





SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> :gasp: Uh Oh  Hopefully it retained the heat for long enough to not cause any damage. Fingers crossed for you mate.


More fingers crossed for you here mate


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice

What if i chuck the dubia roaches in? because I have a nice dubia roach colony going now aha!


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice

How tame would a ackie monitor be? i have asked this but like by tame could i get it out everyday? how would it react outside it's viv would it be contantly moving around quickly? would i be able to for example let it rest of my shoulder etc? or would it be constantly in search for food lol!


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice

Do you guys use UV for your ackies btw guys?? sorry for spamming the thread!


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Ok, so I thought I was excited last week - my new viv came yesterday, and it looks lovely!!!! EVEN MORE MEGA CITED NOW!!!!! :lol2:

And erm, still not decorated the bedroom - must start it soon.

Anywhoooos, fingers crossed for you Nigel, with the eggs. 
Is it easy for the mums to keep a steady temp in the wild? 

On a side note, tried the exo terra mega bulb thing (uv one :lol2 125w in Sols viv to see what the temps are like, wasn't that impressed. Only getting to about 88, so I've plugged one of the 75w par30's back in to get the basking spot up a bit. 
Any one else had any issues with them? 

I did lower the bulb a little, but I didn't want to go too low. 
: victory:
The instructions did say up to 40", Sols is 3ft high, so not sure whether I should go up to the 160w.

Any suggestions gents? :notworthy:


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> My gramp turned the incubator off for around 12 - 14 hours yesterday not realising what he did :devil: It had dropped to 70F when I checked it ggrr.... I didnt know what the :censor: was going on when I looked!!!


If you've used a large eggbox with loads of perlite then I think you'll be ok mate. Thats why I use large eggboxes. More mass means more stability and temps change slowly. Also, I fill all the empty space in the incubator with 2L bottles of water. These act as a heat sink, so in the event of a power cut( or a clumsy gramps:lol2 the temp change is gradual. It's important too heat them back up gradually too. Quick changes in temps are a killer for eggs. I hope they don't suffer mate.:2thumb:



jo-jo-beans said:


> Ok, so I thought I was excited last week - my new viv came yesterday, and it looks lovely!!!! EVEN MORE MEGA CITED NOW!!!!! :lol2:
> 
> And erm, still not decorated the bedroom - must start it soon.
> 
> Anywhoooos, fingers crossed for you Nigel, with the eggs.
> Is it easy for the mums to keep a steady temp in the wild?
> 
> On a side note, tried the exo terra mega bulb thing (uv one :lol2 125w in Sols viv to see what the temps are like, wasn't that impressed. Only getting to about 88, so I've plugged one of the 75w par30's back in to get the basking spot up a bit.
> Any one else had any issues with them?
> 
> I did lower the bulb a little, but I didn't want to go too low.
> : victory:
> The instructions did say up to 40", Sols is 3ft high, so not sure whether I should go up to the 160w.
> 
> Any suggestions gents? :notworthy:


I've not used those bulbs so can't really comment.:2thumb:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Barlow said:


> If you've used a large eggbox with loads of perlite then I think you'll be ok mate. Thats why I use large eggboxes. More mass means more stability and temps change slowly. Also, I fill all the empty space in the incubator with 2L bottles of water. These act as a heat sink, so in the event of a power cut( or a clumsy gramps:lol2 the temp change is gradual. t.:2thumb:


Do you work as a mechanical engineer? .. that is classic mech eng ingenuity right there!


----------



## Barlow

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Do you work as a mechanical engineer? .. that is classic mech eng ingenuity right there!


Haha. No mate. I build cars for a living. My Dad's origanal proffession is mech eng though. Maybe I listened to him as a child?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Barlow said:


> Haha. No mate. I build cars for a living. My Dad's origanal proffession is mech eng though. Maybe I listened to him as a child?


Nice, interesting job I bet build anything interesting?, I want to engineer motorcycle engines when I finally graduate, doing a mech eng in motorcycle engineering right now so would be interesting if I can be a part of the next generation of engine technology. 

Anyways, I just snapped up a video of me building up some trust between me and one of the ackies, They have picked up a love for dubia roaches so i am tong feeding them. All of them will take off tongs but only one of them was out today, I might nickname it 'the bully' as this is the most dominant of the trio. I find that after 3/4 roaches of adequate size they will be full and go and bask and empty themselves to eat more later on.

DSCF4690.mp4 video by benjeans - Photobucket


----------



## Barlow

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Nice, interesting job I bet build anything interesting?, I want to engineer motorcycle engines when I finally graduate, doing a mech eng in motorcycle engineering right now so would be interesting if I can be a part of the next generation of engine technology.
> 
> Anyways, I just snapped up a video of me building up some trust between me and one of the ackies, They have picked up a love for dubia roaches so i am tong feeding them. All of them will take off tongs but only one of them was out today, I might nickname it 'the bully' as this is the most dominant of the trio. I find that after 3/4 roaches of adequate size they will be full and go and bask and empty themselves to eat more later on.
> 
> DSCF4690.mp4 video by benjeans - Photobucket


I build the Toyota hybrids mate. Not that exciting really. The ackies look great mate. Coming along really well. Do you know if the dominant one is the one I sexed as possibly male?


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> I build the Toyota hybrids mate. Not that exciting really. The ackies look great mate. Coming along really well. Do you know if the dominant one is the one I sexed as possibly male?


 
Jeremy Clarkson loves them


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> I build the Toyota hybrids mate. Not that exciting really. The ackies look great mate. Coming along really well. Do you know if the dominant one is the one I sexed as possibly male?


i want one of them as our next car :lol2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Barlow said:


> I build the Toyota hybrids mate. Not that exciting really. The ackies look great mate. Coming along really well. Do you know if the dominant one is the one I sexed as possibly male?


I guess, not if you do the same things daily. On the other hand I bet you have a massive workshop with lost of ace contraptions at your disposal :mf_dribble:. Thanks mate, glad you think so. I honestly dont know mate, I tried to find something to remember which was which before I put them in the viv on day one but as soon as they went in i forgot, but I cant tell one from the other most of the time. I can only tell sometimes because one is huge (I thought this might be the male) and the others that look the same have different personalities so I can tell whos who when they are out and about. Im sure we'll soon find out the sex, how do you accurately sex ackies as adults?



Nigel_wales said:


> Jeremy Clarkson loves them


To be fair you cant knock the car in this climate of fuel prices. My old boss had one and it had plenty of power, they dont look too bad, and they save on fuel.... Too bad it was an automatic :whistling2:


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice

im selling one of my female royals to make room for an ackie monitor


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice

Just wondering I have a 20 gallon tank, can a hatchling stay in one of them for two months? or even less as i will be getting a 4x2x2 viv this christmas? also what kind of bulb would you guys reccomend?

plus UV?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

What size is 20 gallon? 90 litre? as your saying gallon im assuming its a tank built for holding fluid? therefore glass? which is an incredible conductor of heat so wont hold it in very well (althought this is just an assumption).. 

so probably not, considering that kind of size will be about 2/3ft? You wont get the temperature gradients that you need for a monitor.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Herpetologist_apprentice said:


> Just wondering I have a 20 gallon tank, can a hatchling stay in one of them for two months? or even less as i will be getting a 4x2x2 viv this christmas? also what kind of bulb would you guys reccomend?
> 
> plus UV?


Also you'll need a 100W bulb with a reflector to get a really hot spot (temps as corrected by shane) you may need a larger bulb if you go bigger than 4x2x2, but a 100W does mine perfectly. For the bulb you want a reflector that gives a concentrated ray of light rather that a wide gradient. UV... as expensive as you want to go, I wouldn't recommend not using one, but I use a compact placed centrally in my viv because im cheap, other people use D3+ bulbs and tubes, or even mercury vapour like the arcadia D3+ basking bulb which will be your UV and heat all in one.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Herpetologist_apprentice said:


> Just wondering I have a 20 gallon tank, can a hatchling stay in one of them for two months? or even less as i will be getting a 4x2x2 viv this christmas? also what kind of bulb would you guys reccomend?
> 
> plus UV?



wait till x-mas buddy get the viv all set up then buy the ackie much better to do it that way round there worth investing in : victory:

trust me on this i could of bought me argus's yonks ago... however i wouldnt have had the dosh to invest in there adult enclosures


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice

Thanks guy, what i'll do is save and save extra money to make their enclosure even better when i get them! so I can add in extra's will ackie monitors be available after christmas???

This may sound very stupid but what is a reflector? is it a mirror type object like tin foil to reflect more heat energy?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> wait till x-mas buddy get the viv all set up then buy the ackie much better to do it that way round there worth investing in : victory:
> 
> trust me on this i could of bought me argus's yonks ago... however i wouldnt have had the dosh to invest in there adult enclosures


Cant agree with this more than enough, I spent 3 months preparing for mine, and even now I still feel like I'm behind... mainly because my hand built viv isnt withstanding the humidity like it should :bash:.. damn B&Q brand sealer.

But firstly I got the viv perfect (£250 in total), while setting up roach colonies (and other insect breeding ventures that i scrapped due to smell) Then I made sure I had money saved to pay for anything when they arrived like food and electricity and anything I might have missed in the husbandry. Then the monitors cost me £200 with £15 getting someone to pick it up from a show. Wait till your ready and you will be fully prepared : victory:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Herpetologist_apprentice said:


> Thanks guy, what i'll do is save and save extra money to make their enclosure even better when i get them! so I can add in extra's will ackie monitors be available after christmas???
> 
> This may sound very stupid but what is a reflector? is it a mirror type object like tin foil to reflect more heat energy?


Its like a hood that goes around the bulb .. I use this type ... 

Lucky Reptile Thermo and Socket Reflector PRO Large HTRP-2UK - Surrey Pet Supplies

: victory:


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice

I already have one =]


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Re-arranged the viv today after sealing off the edges to try and stop the edges of the wood swelling. Put more climbing areas in there and the ackies are certainly using it, they seem to love running up stuff and throwing themselves off. Ive also done away with the battoning for the retes stack... I am using a mound of substrate with the stack built into it instead, it looks so much better and the ackies seem to be more interested in going in there now than when it was wooden sides, no doubt they will make a few burrows into each layer. : victory:


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Re-arranged the viv today after sealing off the edges to try and stop the edges of the wood swelling. Put more climbing areas in there and the ackies are certainly using it, they seem to love running up stuff and throwing themselves off. Ive also done away with the battoning for the retes stack... I am using a mound of substrate with the stack built into it instead, it looks so much better and the ackies seem to be more interested in going in there now than when it was wooden sides, no doubt they will make a few burrows into each layer. : victory:


They sound so fun to watch! My snakes aren't exactly the funnest to sit and observe as they mostly do nothing :lol2: 

Is it bad im starting to like monitors more and more . . .


----------



## Racheykins90

Herpetologist_apprentice said:


> They sound so fun to watch! My snakes aren't exactly the funnest to sit and observe as they mostly do nothing :lol2:
> 
> Is it bad im starting to like monitors more and more . . .


 

Not bad at all! theyre really exciting creatures!


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice

Racheykins90 said:


> Not bad at all! theyre really exciting creatures!


yea but alot more work than my snakies, hopefully i can just stick to keeping ackie monitors :mf_dribble:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Herpetologist_apprentice said:


> yea but alot more work than my snakies, hopefully i can just stick to keeping ackie monitors :mf_dribble:


I wouldn't get rid of all your snakes. Although monitors are ace I dont think you can draw a parallel between a monitor and watching a snake strike its prey. Nothing wrong with having 1 monitor and 1 snake. My royal doesn't do much but I still find him very interesting. I cant say I prefer either one, i think they both have unique qualities that need to be admired. Just remember a snake costs about £10 a month to keep.. if that. A monitor costs a hell of a lot more! : victory:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Herpetologist_apprentice said:


> They sound so fun to watch! My snakes aren't exactly the funnest to sit and observe as they mostly do nothing :lol2:
> 
> Is it bad im starting to like monitors more and more . . .


I'll try and snap a few photos for you mate before lights out. They will be on my phone so bad quality. But give you a taste of whats to come : victory:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Here we go dude























































And one of my python 'Earl' because he's cool : victory:


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice

thankyou and I didn't mean sell my snakes I meant only keep ackie monitors and no other type of monitor. Should of worded it better aha!


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Here we go dude
> 
> image
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> And one of my python 'Earl' because he's cool : victory:
> image


:gasp: now i want them even worse :devil:


----------



## Paul P

Didnt think I would hatch any monitors this year, had a few eggs but nothing to write home about. What with work, putting a couple of monitor groups together for next year and viv building Ive really been stretched this year for time and perhaps not spent as much time with them as I would have liked, not to say theyv'e been neglected, they are all in tip top shape, everything should be upto speed and completed for next year and so I can afford them more time and relax alittle.

But anyhow, came home this morning and look what I found waiting in the incubator, a brand new shiney Storri :2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Paul P said:


> Didnt think I would hatch any monitors this year, had a few eggs but nothing to write home about. What with work, putting a couple of monitor groups together for next year and viv building Ive really been stretched this year for time and perhaps not spent as much time with them as I would have liked, not to say theyv'e been neglected, they are all in tip top shape, everything should be upto speed and completed for next year and so I can afford them more time and relax alittle.
> 
> But anyhow, came home this morning and look what I found waiting in the incubator, a brand new shiney Storri :2thumb:
> 
> image
> image



well done mukka without even trying :no1: some class mony keeping right there bud :2thumb:


----------



## Paul P

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> well done mukka without even trying :no1: some class mony keeping right there bud :2thumb:


Cheers Shane


----------



## Dean Cheetham

I know he doesnt belong here but i like showing him off!
Who remembers beanie when i first got him?
Look at him now! :gasp:
Please excuse me in the pic's :devil:cant believe he was the size of my middle finger!


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Dean Cheetham said:


> I know he doesnt belong here but i like showing him off!
> Who remembers beanie when i first got him?
> Look at him now! :gasp:
> Please excuse me in the pic's :devil:cant believe he was the size of my middle finger!
> 
> image
> image


He has got soooooooo big!!

And such a cutie!! :lol2:

Ps I just had one of those "so that's what you look like" moments :lol2:
(not quite what I had pictured. :blush: :lol2


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> He has got soooooooo big!!
> 
> And such a cutie!! :lol2:
> 
> Ps I just had one of those "so that's what you look like" moments :lol2:
> (not quite what I had pictured. :blush: :lol2


I agree. . .he's very cute. . . .for the record guys I mean Beanie the Bosc. . .:lol2:. . .oh. . .and I never contemplated "so that's what you look like" . . .when I posted shots with me a while back. . .:lol2:couldn't of been nice for you lot:blush:. . .JJ-Beans. . .are we not due a couple of Teg pics soon? . . .hint hint: victory:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> I agree. . .he's very cute. . . .for the record guys I mean Beanie the Bosc. . .:lol2:. . .oh. . .and I never contemplated "so that's what you look like" . . .when I posted shots with me a while back. . .:lol2:couldn't of been nice for you lot:blush:. . .JJ-Beans. . .are we not due a couple of Teg pics soon? . . .hint hint: victory:


Personally, I think, beasties aside, we've got quite a lot of cuteness on this thread :flrt:

Anywhoooos, back on topic. Ill try and take a few updated pics of sol over the weekend, or in a few mins time. :lol2:But I really don't think he could be considered "dwarf" in any sense of the word :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

jo-jo-beans said:


> He has got soooooooo big!!
> 
> And such a cutie!! :lol2:
> 
> Ps I just had one of those "so that's what you look like" moments :lol2:
> (not quite what I had pictured. :blush: :lol2


haha yeh i get it alot :whistling2:
Im one of the younger generation of keepers but i am 22 :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Personally, I think, beasties aside, we've got quite a lot of cuteness on this thread :flrt:
> 
> Anywhoooos, back on topic. Ill try and take a few updated pics of sol over the weekend, or in a few mins time. :lol2:But I really don't think he could be considered "dwarf" in any sense of the word :lol2:


Ha. . .wasn't thinking properly. ..perhaps post Solomons shots over on M&T thread


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Here's a pretty recent one up in my mates pet shop.

I took him up visiting about 2 months ago as there were tonnes of people dying to meet him. He was such a good boy!! 

Here he is at his best, getting cuddles, with my mate Stu

Facebook

(Hopefully this link will work :2thumb


----------



## Dean Cheetham

jo-jo-beans said:


> Here's a pretty recent one up in my mates pet shop.
> 
> I took him up visiting about 2 months ago as there were tonnes of people dying to meet him. He was such a good boy!!
> 
> Here he is at his best, getting cuddles, with my mate Stu
> 
> Facebook
> 
> (Hopefully this link will work :2thumb


 
didnt work for me


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Dean Cheetham said:


> didnt work for me


Boo!! :bash:

Take 2 . . . . .


----------



## Dean Cheetham

jo-jo-beans said:


> Boo!! :bash:
> 
> Take 2 . . . . .
> 
> image


 
Thats better, sol is a belter Jo-Jo! you must be proud :flrt:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Dean Cheetham said:


> Thats better, sol is a belter Jo-Jo! you must be proud :flrt:


Thanks Dean. And yup, very proud. My big boy is just AWESOME.
Such a big puppy-dog :flrt::flrt::flrt:


It's just the tiniest wee shame that he lost a little bit of his tail before I got him, or he would be an absolute stunner. :no1:
love him all the same :flrt:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Dean Cheetham said:


> I know he doesnt belong here but i like showing him off!
> Who remembers beanie when i first got him?
> Look at him now! :gasp:
> Please excuse me in the pic's :devil:cant believe he was the size of my middle finger!
> 
> image
> image


talk about baby face matey from your posts i had you pictured as a grumpy old man :whistling2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jo-jo-beans said:


> Boo!! :bash:
> 
> Take 2 . . . . .
> 
> image



hes a gorgeous teggy my fav type as it were more white than black :no1:


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice

Dean Cheetham said:


> haha yeh i get it alot :whistling2:
> Im one of the younger generation of keepers but i am 22 :lol2:


younger generation aye? well im 15 :lol2:


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice

Whats vitamins will I need for my ackie monitor? 
and what UV percentage? how much is UV needed?? as i've read theirs no evidence monitors need it? If it gives any positive effect i'd rather have it than not though.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Herpetologist_apprentice said:


> Whats vitamins will I need for my ackie monitor?
> and what UV percentage? how much is UV needed?? as i've read theirs no evidence monitors need it? If it gives any positive effect i'd rather have it than not though.


 
You'll need the same vitamins as any other lizard. You want to give them calcium and nutrabol, also gutload your feeders with quality greens and protien such as dry dog food. 

In regards to UV, some keepers use it, some dont. The basic argument is, if they get it in the wild, which ackie monitors certainly do as they come from rocky areas of australia and not dense forests etc, then you should give it to them in their set up, saying that theres one keeper on here who successfully breeds them himself (this I can account for) without keeping UV. Its all down to what you think is the best for your reptile at the end of the day, your the keeper and nobody make you do otherwise.


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> You'll need the same vitamins as any other lizard. You want to give them calcium and nutrabol, also gutload your feeders with quality greens and protien such as dry dog food.
> 
> In regards to UV, some keepers use it, some dont. The basic argument is, if they get it in the wild, which ackie monitors certainly do as they come from rocky areas of australia and not dense forests etc, then you should give it to them in their set up, saying that theres one keeper on here who successfully breeds them himself (this I can account for) without keeping UV. Its all down to what you think is the best for your reptile at the end of the day, your the keeper and nobody make you do otherwise.


I think ill include UV, i mean as you said they get it in the wild. I however may not buy the most expensive one :whistling2: calcium every feeding and nutrabol 1-2 times a week? my dubia are fed one high protein cat food and often vegetables of sorts. Im going to purchase some more though so i dont run out :2thumb:

is a hatchling be okay in a 4x2x2 viv? or would they need smaller as they make use of extra space?

sorry for the questions :blush:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Herpetologist_apprentice said:


> I think ill include UV, i mean as you said they get it in the wild. I however may not buy the most expensive one :whistling2: calcium every feeding and nutrabol 1-2 times a week? my dubia are fed one high protein cat food and often vegetables of sorts. Im going to purchase some more though so i dont run out :2thumb:
> 
> is a hatchling be okay in a 4x2x2 viv? or would they need smaller as they make use of extra space?
> 
> sorry for the questions :blush:


Yea get your dubia colony strong before you get it, althought you dont need a huge colony to feed 1 ackie. My ackies will eat 3-5 appropriate size roaches before they are full, they will eat this amount up to 4 times a day along with whatever they catch thats left in the viv like crix or locust. 

With roaches that are too big they cant get it in their mouth to swallow because the shells dont bend as easy as crickets do, but they can eat really big crickets because they will just shove it in squash it on a rock then get it down their large throats so make sure you give the correct size roach or they will just lose interest and not eat it as roaches dont squash easily (thats my experience at least)

A 4x2x2 will be fine, ackies are not bothered by having lots of space like some other reptiles, even when they are small. Just keep the viv full of food because it may not come out for feeding for a while, but it will feed when nobodys around.


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Yea get your dubia colony strong before you get it, althought you dont need a huge colony to feed 1 ackie. My ackies will eat 3-5 appropriate size roaches before they are full, they will eat this amount up to 4 times a day along with whatever they catch thats left in the viv like crix or locust.
> 
> With roaches that are too big they cant get it in their mouth to swallow because the shells dont bend as easy as crickets do, but they can eat really big crickets because they will just shove it in squash it on a rock then get it down their large throats so make sure you give the correct size roach or they will just lose interest and not eat it as roaches dont squash easily (thats my experience at least)
> 
> A 4x2x2 will be fine, ackies are not bothered by having lots of space like some other reptiles, even when they are small. Just keep the viv full of food because it may not come out for feeding for a while, but it will feed when nobodys around.



Thank you for the advice I really appreciate it!

would i be correct in saying this as prices (all equipment from surrey pets)


4x2x2 foot viv - £56.50

pulse stat - £31.08

100 W ceramic bulb - £13.45 

that's just basics 

I havn't included vitamins, substrate and Uv lighting equipment yet though,
i have plenty of fake plants but will go ahead and look for nice wood :no1:
I will make one of those basking stacks with my dad too.
I want to make the viv look really really nice!

Could i ask what and wear you get your substrate? everyone says potting soil without pesticides etc, but dont most have that in?

I was also slightly worried since they make tunnels of a tunnel collapse??


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

The things I noticed are.. considering the price of the viv your buying im assuming its the lx48? this is not a 4x2x2, I bought one thinking it was but was horribly shocked how little depth and height it has, you'll need an EX if your getting a vivexotic, this will be the correct size. these are roughly £90. Then you will need to seal it off around the edges to stop moisture swelling up the edges of the wood.

I wouldnt use the ceramic bulb for basking, I would use a ceramic bulb fitting with a reflector and a screw fit halogen spot light, you can get these bulbs from ebay, email shaneluvsmonitors, he reccomended the right one to me, he'll point you in the right direction, halogens produce more heat for the wattages they use, therefore saving on your parents electric bill. The reason I say not to use the ceramic is because monitors as with a lot of reptiles associate light with heat, also ceramics radiate heat for good ambient temps unlike the bulbs that give a direct and concentrated basking spot. You simply wont get a good surface temp on your basking spot with a ceramic. So use the ceramic with the pulse stat to get ambient temps, but I find in a 4x2x2 if you get the basking spot right then everything falls neatly into place, so in my opinion you could not bother with the ceramic and the pulse stat, just get a thermometer in each end to make sure things are all fine.

Also for substrate i went to b and q and bought a bag of top soil, sharp sand and bark chips, mixed the sand and soil in a 50 50 ratio using the entire bags in one go, then scattered the viv with bark chips for effect. Keep your substrate nice and moist and the burrows will hold. A burrow collapse is highly unlikely and even if it does happen its not a lot of weight for the monitor to have to dig out from so its not really an issue in my opinion. the sharp sand will hold burrows really well anyway, I used to use it for locust to lay eggs in and it would hold their egg sites really well, it also holds my ackies burrows really well.

Dont worry about all the questions matey, its better to ask stupid questions than to correct stupid mistakes : victory:

Im pretty new to all this myself so ive not long been through what your going through, I know if theres anything wrong with my answers to your questions then one of the other guys who have more monitor experience than me will come along and correct me.


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> The things I noticed are.. considering the price of the viv your buying im assuming its the lx48? this is not a 4x2x2, I bought one thinking it was but was horribly shocked how little depth and height it has, you'll need an EX if your getting a vivexotic, this will be the correct size. these are roughly £90. Then you will need to seal it off around the edges to stop moisture swelling up the edges of the wood.
> 
> I wouldnt use the ceramic bulb for basking, I would use a ceramic bulb fitting with a reflector and a screw fit halogen spot light, you can get these bulbs from ebay, email shaneluvsmonitors, he reccomended the right one to me, he'll point you in the right direction, halogens produce more heat for the wattages they use, therefore saving on your parents electric bill. The reason I say not to use the ceramic is because monitors as with a lot of reptiles associate light with heat, also ceramics radiate heat for good ambient temps unlike the bulbs that give a direct and concentrated basking spot. You simply wont get a good surface temp on your basking spot with a ceramic. So use the ceramic with the pulse stat to get ambient temps, but I find in a 4x2x2 if you get the basking spot right then everything falls neatly into place, so in my opinion you could not bother with the ceramic and the pulse stat, just get a thermometer in each end to make sure things are all fine.
> 
> Also for substrate i went to b and q and bought a bag of top soil, sharp sand and bark chips, mixed the sand and soil in a 50 50 ratio using the entire bags in one go, then scattered the viv with bark chips for effect. Keep your substrate nice and moist and the burrows will hold. A burrow collapse is highly unlikely and even if it does happen its not a lot of weight for the monitor to have to dig out from so its not really an issue in my opinion. the sharp sand will hold burrows really well anyway, I used to use it for locust to lay eggs in and it would hold their egg sites really well, it also holds my ackies burrows really well.
> 
> Dont worry about all the questions matey, its better to ask stupid questions than to correct stupid mistakes : victory:
> 
> Im pretty new to all this myself so ive not long been through what your going through, I know if theres anything wrong with my answers to your questions then one of the other guys who have more monitor experience than me will come along and correct me.


May i just say thank you so much (and the rest of the guys) for helping me with all of this, I really really wouldn't want to mess this up! I want to make my viv perfect for my ackie :no1:

I really appreciate the time you take to answer my questions :notworthy:


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice

" this new vivarium is part of the EX range and is pretty much the same size as the VX 48" tank, this one is Just deeper allowing for far more floor space." just saw that on surrey pets on the EX 48 one i see what you mean now, plus with the cabinet it'll look a hell lot nicer!


----------



## cold blooded beast

Herpetologist_apprentice said:


> " this new vivarium is part of the EX range and is pretty much the same size as the VX 48" tank, this one is Just deeper allowing for far more floor space." just saw that on surrey pets on the EX 48 one i see what you mean now, plus with the cabinet it'll look a hell lot nicer!


 I use a Vivexotic EX55 for my single Tristis. . . .perhaps slight overkill. . .but agree even if 48" it makes sense to shoot for EX not VX. . .and also just to confirm what has just been said,going with a Halogen for basking is a better bet. . .and UV wise I really like the Arcadia T5 12% UVB d3+ tubes with a reflector (they should last a whole year when used for about 12hrs a day)sounds like you'll really spoil your Ackie: victory:


----------



## aidanbeckey

Set up advise u have been given is spot on. Ackies r so easy once u got the set up rite.

On another note I had my true red ackies delivered Friday while i was at work. Been along wait. Get my other red trio on the 12th. These r awsome bulky and prehistoric looking compared to the yellows.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/769532-red-ackie.html

Link to some quick pics. When I get the trio ill take some more pics and comparison shots with the yellows.


----------



## cold blooded beast

aidanbeckey said:


> Set up advise u have been given is spot on. Ackies r so easy once u got the set up rite.
> 
> On another note I had my true red ackies delivered Friday while i was at work. Been along wait. Get my other red trio on the 12th. These r awsome bulky and prehistoric looking compared to the yellows.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/769532-red-ackie.html
> 
> Link to some quick pics. When I get the trio ill take some more pics and comparison shots with the yellows.


How many will you have in total 5/6? . . . .congrats. . .pretty penny I bet. . .worth it. . .can't wait for some pics. . .only seen one true red trio before. . .and then some time after I was told by someone who knows more than me. . .that he was suspect that they WERE TRUE reds. . .congrats again though: victory:


----------



## aidanbeckey

I done my research on these and traced them back to where the come from. Im 100% happy these r reds. They're very different to any yellows ive had. Tho I will say in the pics they dnt look as deep red in the pics. I'm sure the comparison shots will say it all.


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice

I am guna spoil him! Apart from food I don't like obese herps lol 



I really like reds but their just a bit out of my price range aha


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

aidanbeckey said:


> I done my research on these and traced them back to where the come from. Im 100% happy these r reds. They're very different to any yellows ive had. Tho I will say in the pics they dnt look as deep red in the pics. I'm sure the comparison shots will say it all.


Cant wait to see the pictures 



Herpetologist_apprentice said:


> I am guna spoil him! Apart from food I don't like obese herps lol
> 
> 
> 
> I really like reds but their just a bit out of my price range aha


I would love some reds, but im happy with my yellows. When they are young feed them as much as they will eat, they will use ALL the energy for growing and wont become obese, but when they are adults dont feed them as much, switch to ever other day of feeding during adulthood. Have you sourced any ackies from anywhere yet, the majority of my time waiting to get mine was sourcing from a good place and waiting for them to hatch.


----------



## Barlow

aidanbeckey said:


> Set up advise u have been given is spot on. Ackies r so easy once u got the set up rite.
> 
> On another note I had my true red ackies delivered Friday while i was at work. Been along wait. Get my other red trio on the 12th. These r awsome bulky and prehistoric looking compared to the yellows.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/769532-red-ackie.html
> 
> Link to some quick pics. When I get the trio ill take some more pics and comparison shots with the yellows.


Good luck with the Reds. It would be nice to see some UK produced of those.


----------



## Barlow

I thought I'd show my new monitor off on here. Not a dwarf I know but pretty all the same.

















I sold my adult pair of ackies to fund this aquisition. I'm already rearing 5 juvie ackies so I thought I'd dabble in another species.


----------



## aidanbeckey

Not a dwarf but defo not as big as most monitors... it counts lol.

Tree monitors r really cool. I have a pair of greens and they r jus reaching sexy time age and size. The lad seems to b taking a lot more interest in her to. following her around alot. Fingers crossed for eggs sooner or later. Then a 6month wait. Has any one UK cb red ackies? I no of none.......


----------



## Barlow

aidanbeckey said:


> Not a dwarf but defo not as big as most monitors... it counts lol.
> 
> Tree monitors r really cool. I have a pair of greens and they r jus reaching sexy time age and size. The lad seems to b taking a lot more interest in her to. following her around alot. Fingers crossed for eggs sooner or later. Then a 6month wait. Has any one UK cb red ackies? I no of none.......


I've never heard of it myself but I should have thought it has been done before over here. Maybe not though.

Yep, I love the green trees too. The colours are amazing. The jet black of this guy though is great. Looks really prehistoric.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Barlow said:


> I thought I'd show my new monitor off on here. Not a dwarf I know but pretty all the same.
> image
> image
> 
> I sold my adult pair of ackies to fund this aquisition. I'm already rearing 5 juvie ackies so I thought I'd dabble in another species.


Monitorgasm! I love black tree's .. prefer them over green trees to be honest. Such a great looking fella!


----------



## aidanbeckey

My favs r blue trees theyre immense its jus finding a pair. Impossible.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Barlow said:


> I thought I'd show my new monitor off on here. Not a dwarf I know but pretty all the same.
> image
> image
> 
> I sold my adult pair of ackies to fund this aquisition. I'm already rearing 5 juvie ackies so I thought I'd dabble in another species.


Aaawwww congrats Chris. Really gorgeous.

Never been really that fond of the trees, but I'm sooooooo coming round :2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Monitorgasm! I love black tree's .. prefer them over green trees to be honest. Such a great looking fella!


He's amazinglty calm too. Will take crix and roaches from my fingers.



aidanbeckey said:


> My favs r blue trees theyre immense its jus finding a pair. Impossible.


 Martin Reuter had a pair for sale. Not sure if he's still got them.



jo-jo-beans said:


> Aaawwww congrats Chris. Really gorgeous.
> 
> Never been really that fond of the trees, but I'm sooooooo coming round :2thumb:


He's really cool. I'll get some more pics later.:2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

Mouse day today for my mony's.


















And a couple of rare shots of the male auffenbergi in action.


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Cant wait to see the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> I would love some reds, but im happy with my yellows. When they are young feed them as much as they will eat, they will use ALL the energy for growing and wont become obese, but when they are adults dont feed them as much, switch to ever other day of feeding during adulthood. Have you sourced any ackies from anywhere yet, the majority of my time waiting to get mine was sourcing from a good place and waiting for them to hatch.


I will make sure theirs plenty! :2thumb:

I haven't sourced any yet although I know Barlow has some?? 

although he's a fair distance do you know any breeders nearish this address DN19 7DT google maps ftw.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Herpetologist_apprentice said:


> I will make sure theirs plenty! :2thumb:
> 
> I haven't sourced any yet although I know Barlow has some??
> 
> although he's a fair distance do you know any breeders nearish this address DN19 7DT google maps ftw.


You would probably need to speak to Barlow about it then before they all get bought 
He's hardly far away form you mate, I live in Swansea South Wales and bought mine from Barlow. Get you Dad to take you or pay for a rep courier? Especially because Barlow has great stock, you would know what your buying is top notch : victory:


----------



## Barlow

Herpetologist_apprentice said:


> I will make sure theirs plenty! :2thumb:
> 
> I haven't sourced any yet although I know Barlow has some??
> 
> although he's a fair distance do you know any breeders nearish this address DN19 7DT google maps ftw.





SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> You would probably need to speak to Barlow about it then before they all get bought
> He's hardly far away form you mate, I live in Swansea South Wales and bought mine from Barlow. Get you Dad to take you or pay for a rep courier? Especially because Barlow has great stock, you would know what your buying is top notch : victory:


I'll not be producing ackies for a few months now as I sold my adult pair to fund the Black tree monitor. I take it from the postcode you live in Derby??? That's just a guess though. How many are you after and when? I have a group of 5 I am rearing and if I end up with more than 1 male I will let one go.:2thumb:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Herpetologist_apprentice said:


> I will make sure theirs plenty! :2thumb:
> 
> I haven't sourced any yet although I know Barlow has some??
> 
> although he's a fair distance do you know any breeders nearish this address DN19 7DT google maps ftw.





Barlow said:


> I'll not be producing ackies for a few months now as I sold my adult pair to fund the Black tree monitor. I take it from the postcode you live in Derby??? That's just a guess though. How many are you after and when? I have a group of 5 I am rearing and if I end up with more than 1 male I will let one go.:2thumb:


You'll need to speak to Nigel then dude, I think Nigels female popped a couple of eggs back not so long ago. He's a lot further away from you but If you really want one then the price of a courier is justified. You'll have to email him and see whats going on with them, stick around on this thread and let people know your after an ackie and someone might give you a lead. Do you have an age preference?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> Mouse day today for my mony's.
> 
> image
> image
> 
> And a couple of rare shots of the male auffenbergi in action.
> image
> image


looking closely at that pic matey id say hes in perfect health lovely fat layer to him and nice stocks arms n shoulders :no1:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Barlow said:


> Mouse day today for my mony's.
> 
> image
> image
> 
> And a couple of rare shots of the male auffenbergi in action.
> image
> image


 
Cracking pic's of the auffenbergi Barlow, as we all know, you dont see these everyday! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
Get them beccarii breeding :mf_dribble:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> You'll need to speak to Nigel then dude, I think Nigels female popped a couple of eggs back not so long ago. He's a lot further away from you but If you really want one then the price of a courier is justified. You'll have to email him and see whats going on with them, stick around on this thread and let people know your after an ackie and someone might give you a lead. Do you have an age preference?


 
I got egg's cooking :whistling2:
Or am i not a good source? :lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

How is everyone? 4 of the Kim eggs have collapsed and been like that for nearly a week now, the other 3 are still as they were. The Ackie eggs are nearly 2 weeks in and none are showing slimy, collapsed eggs so they may be fertile but we'll see! I've been away for a few days and had a quick glance through the thread, will try and have a catch up though. Barlow congrats on the Beccari mate :2thumb: very nice looking animal.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Dean Cheetham said:


> I got egg's cooking :whistling2:
> Or am i not a good source? :lol2:


Nigels are welsh born Ackies so I thought we would start with the strongest bloodlines :whistling2:

haha,

No just kidding mate... 

There you go herp apprentice, Deans got some eggs cooking too so theres another top set of reptiles for you to consider. : victory:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Nigel_wales said:


> How is everyone? 4 of the Kim eggs have collapsed and been like that for nearly a week now, the other 3 are still as they were. The Ackie eggs are nearly 2 weeks in and none are showing slimy, collapsed eggs so they may be fertile but we'll see! I've been away for a few days and had a quick glance through the thread, will try and have a catch up though. Barlow congrats on the Beccari mate :2thumb: very nice looking animal.


Welcome back mate : victory: .. Good news about the ackie eggs, not too sure what the collapsed eggs with the kims means but it doesnt sound good, still 3 good eggs though fingers crossed.. Wish I had the space and time for some kims.


----------



## Racheykins90

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Welcome back mate : victory: .. Good news about the ackie eggs, not too sure what the collapsed eggs with the kims means but it doesnt sound good, still 3 good eggs though fingers crossed.. Wish I had the space and time for some kims.


 
you mean space and time for my green tree monitor I want...:whistling2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Racheykins90 said:


> you mean space and time for my green tree monitor I want...:whistling2:


And Kims :mf_dribble:


----------



## Nigel_wales

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Welcome back mate : victory: .. Good news about the ackie eggs, not too sure what the collapsed eggs with the kims means but it doesnt sound good, still 3 good eggs though fingers crossed.. Wish I had the space and time for some kims.


I've been speaking with some of the breeders in europe/ america and they have had eggs collapse up to 3 weeks before hatching so you never know. They'll be left in there until they turn to dust anyway :2thumb:. 

1 day mate I'm sure you'll get some Kim's of your own :no1:.


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice

Dean Cheetham said:


> I got egg's cooking :whistling2:
> Or am i not a good source? :lol2:


your a great source . . . although i Live near Hull near the humber bridge so quite a fair treck aha:devil:

Now im worried where I can find some o_o


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice

Barlow said:


> I'll not be producing ackies for a few months now as I sold my adult pair to fund the Black tree monitor. I take it from the postcode you live in Derby??? That's just a guess though. How many are you after and when? I have a group of 5 I am rearing and if I end up with more than 1 male I will let one go.:2thumb:


I live near the Humber bridge, you live in sheffield correct?

. . . only and hour away


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Herpetologist_apprentice said:


> I live near the Humber bridge, you live in sheffield correct?
> 
> . . . only and hour away


Fingers crossed about that male then :lol2:


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> How is everyone? 4 of the Kim eggs have collapsed and been like that for nearly a week now, the other 3 are still as they were. The Ackie eggs are nearly 2 weeks in and none are showing slimy, collapsed eggs so they may be fertile but we'll see! I've been away for a few days and had a quick glance through the thread, will try and have a catch up though. Barlow congrats on the Beccari mate :2thumb: very nice looking animal.


Cheers Nigel. I love the black tree. Justin (Krusty) thinks it's a female though. That would be one hell of a bonus but I'll let it grow a little before coming to a conclusion.

The worst thing about incubating monitor eggs is the friggin wait!:devil:

3 and a half months of sheer hell, especially with the first clutch. I'm sure all will come good though matey.:2thumb:


----------



## rex636

Caught short a bit tonight when I got home from work








4 ackies hatched after 103 days another three just appearing from there eggs.
Im putting the shorter incubation down to the sim container.









Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk


----------



## cold blooded beast

rex636 said:


> Caught short a bit tonight when I got home from workimage
> 4 ackies hatched after 103 days another three just appearing from there eggs.
> Im putting the shorter incubation down to the sim container.image
> 
> Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk


BIG smile on my face for ya bud. . .they're sooo cute. . .congrats:2thumb:


----------



## rex636

cold blooded beast said:


> BIG smile on my face for ya bud. . .they're sooo cute. . .congrats:2thumb:


Cheers dude

Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk


----------



## jo-jo-beans

rex636 said:


> Caught short a bit tonight when I got home from workimage
> 4 ackies hatched after 103 days another three just appearing from there eggs.
> Im putting the shorter incubation down to the sim container.image
> 
> Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk


:2thumb:
Whooooooooohooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Barlow said:


> Cheers Nigel. I love the black tree. Justin (Krusty) thinks it's a female though. That would be one hell of a bonus but I'll let it grow a little before coming to a conclusion.
> 
> The worst thing about incubating monitor eggs is the friggin wait!:devil:
> 
> 3 and a half months of sheer hell, especially with the first clutch. I'm sure all will come good though matey.:2thumb:


 
haha just wait for the beccarri egg's then Barlow 
Im dreading the wait for the GTM egg's too :lol2:

Nigel - Congrats mate, looks like they might be denting for a good reason :mf_dribble:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

rex636 said:


> Caught short a bit tonight when I got home from workimage
> 4 ackies hatched after 103 days another three just appearing from there eggs.
> Im putting the shorter incubation down to the sim container.image
> 
> Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk


 
Congrats Rex, little beaut's :flrt:
Still waiting for my next to hatch :devil:


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice

rex636 said:


> Caught short a bit tonight when I got home from workimage
> 4 ackies hatched after 103 days another three just appearing from there eggs.
> Im putting the shorter incubation down to the sim container.image
> 
> Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk


:mf_dribble: some nice babies you got there


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice

Just wondering would I be able to introduce a female/male ackie to my ackie store make a breeding pair in the future??


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Herpetologist_apprentice said:


> Just wondering would I be able to introduce a female/male ackie to my ackie store make a breeding pair in the future??


It can be done... But its never a 100% garuntee.


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> It can be done... But its never a 100% garuntee.


yea i was worried about if they fight, whats the chances they would not get along do you think?? this will most probably be a few years into the future.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Herpetologist_apprentice said:


> yea i was worried about if they fight, whats the chances they would not get along do you think?? this will most probably be a few years into the future.


Your better off raising a group of hatchlings mate.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Nigel_wales said:


> Your better off raising a group of hatchlings mate.


Plus hatchlings in groups provide hours of entertainment


----------



## Nigel_wales

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Plus hatchlings in groups provide hours of entertainment


I second this my baby Kim's are awesome to watch but they are getting big now I need to get some more pics to show you !!! On another note my female Ackie is gravid again I reckon. She's showing signs like a really aggressive appetite, laying in a way that her belly is hanging down inbetween something or sometimes vertically and she looks rather large.


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice

i would like two hatchlings, not a trio though.

a pair would be 120 qid right?? or not?

also as i've been researching about monitors, a theory is they choose what sex they mature into when in a pair or trio? just a theory though?


----------



## Nigel_wales

Herpetologist_apprentice said:


> i would like two hatchlings, not a trio though.
> 
> a pair would be 120 qid right?? or not?
> 
> also as i've been researching about monitors, a theory is they choose what sex they mature into when in a pair or trio? just a theory though?


A 100% sexable pair would be 200 - 250 quid or a bit more and would obviously be grown on. Hatchlings are generally cheaper because the sex cannot be guranteed 100% and they take a lot of work to raise up. 

In my opinion they don't choose anything they hatch male or female. People say to get a trio to increase your "luck" of getting atleast 1 female with a pair you obviously greatly reduce this.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Think your looking at around £150 for 2 unsexed ackies. :2thumb:


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice

I want two but I think ill stick with one atm, I don't really like taking chances like...


----------



## Nigel_wales

Herpetologist_apprentice said:


> I want two but I think ill stick with one atm, I don't really like taking chances like...


In most cases 2 males will get along fine if u ended up with 2 males. Mind do : victory:


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice

Nigel_wales said:


> In most cases 2 males will get along fine if u ended up with 2 males. Mind do : victory:


Ok I take it back is love a pair and too see how they react with each over  how do you go around with cleaning guys??


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Herpetologist_apprentice said:


> Ok I take it back is love a pair and too see how they react with each over  how do you go around with cleaning guys??


Put leaf litter in the vivarium and he micro-organisms in there will clean for you. Just scrub and poo off rocks etc... Im yet to clean mine : victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Put leaf litter in the vivarium and he micro-organisms in there will clean for you. Just scrub and poo off rocks etc... Im yet to clean mine : victory:


Leaf litter is awesome, and is full of bugs that love to eat lizard poo. I collect mine from the woods and chuck it straight in when I get home. You could also buy some tropical springtails and woodlice to strengthen your poo eating army!


----------



## Paul P

Hi Nigel

What stage are the Kim eggs at now, how many days gone? surely cant be long to go : victory:


----------



## Matt 96

how big do dwarf monitor's get?


----------



## Nigel_wales

Paul P said:


> Hi Nigel
> 
> What stage are the Kim eggs at now, how many days gone? surely cant be long to go : victory:


Around 100 days now, some dented about 2 weeks a go and some are still solid but we'll see what comes of them.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Matt 96 said:


> how big do dwarf monitor's get?


some a foot or less. . .most two feet give or take few inches. . .through to two and a half feet total length for the larger ones. . .really depends on what species.. . . .consider that many are about two thirds tail


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Matt 96 said:


> how big do dwarf monitor's get?


What kind of size are you looking for?

The smallest species is kingorum (about the length of your forearm, then acanthurus (can get up to the length of most of your arm) with the largest being Varanus Komodensis (Komodo Dragon) which is absolutely humungous reaching up to 10 feet, you will not get your hands on a Komodo though :lol2: .. 

Im not sure what the biggest available species is in the UK, but as this is the Dwarf monitor thread im assuming your interested in entirely Odatria?


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> What kind of size are you looking for?
> 
> The smallest species is kingorum (about the length of your forearm, then acanthurus (can get up to the length of most of your arm) with the largest being Varanus Komodensis (Komodo Dragon) which is absolutely humungous reaching up to 10 feet, you will not get your hands on a Komodo though :lol2: ..
> 
> Im not sure what the biggest available species is in the UK, but as this is the Dwarf monitor thread im assuming your interested in entirely Odatria?


Dude. . .he said dwarfs. . . .lol. . . but I like the Komodo idea. . . .can imagine that conversation. . ."yes dear I was told my Varanus Odatria Komodoensis WOULDN'T eat us out of house AND family!!!"


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> Dude. . .he said dwarfs. . . .lol. . . but I like the Komodo idea. . . .can imagine that conversation. . ."yes dear I was told my Varanus Odatria Komodoensis WOULDN'T eat us out of house AND family!!!"


Sorry I seemed to have read over the Dwarf part... I blame spending the past 10 hours measuring cam profiles and valve lifts on engines :whistling2:... all I see now is a jumble of words and numbers on the page.. not even joking, every time I blink I see a dial gauge :lol2: .. my heads a jumble


----------



## Cookaaaaay

aw yisss, glad to see that this thread is still going strong!
haven't been on here in ages :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Sorry I seemed to have read over the Dwarf part... I blame spending the past 10 hours measuring cam profiles and valve lifts on engines :whistling2:... all I see now is a jumble of words and numbers on the page.. not even joking, every time I blink I see a dial gauge :lol2: .. my heads a jumble


Interesting stuff. . .sort of thing that puts a BIG smile on my face. . . cheers for the link through PM

. . .oh yeah . . .and sorry for MY Essay. . .lol


----------



## Nigel_wales

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> What kind of size are you looking for?
> 
> The smallest species is kingorum (about the length of your forearm, then acanthurus (can get up to the length of most of your arm) with the largest being Varanus Komodensis (Komodo Dragon) which is absolutely humungous reaching up to 10 feet, you will not get your hands on a Komodo though :lol2: ..
> 
> Im not sure what the biggest available species is in the UK, but as this is the Dwarf monitor thread im assuming your interested in entirely Odatria?


Varanus Gilleni are smaller than Kingorum I'm sure of it and possibly Varanus caudolineatus. I'm in work at the moment but I'll check that book I have at home when I get back!


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> Interesting stuff. . .sort of thing that puts a BIG smile on my face. . . cheers for the link through PM
> 
> . . .oh yeah . . .and sorry for MY Essay. . .lol


Its interesting for the first 360 degrees, but when you have 4 cylinder heads to do with each camshaft totalling 360 degrees measured by half degrees.. so 720.. your looking at 4 heads, so 8 camshafts so 5760 columns in microsoft excel to fill in. lol No worries about the the essay :lol2: .. same as me, tend to get carried away talking about things like that. : victory:


----------



## Paul P

Nigel_wales said:


> Varanus Gilleni are smaller than Kingorum I'm sure of it and possibly Varanus caudolineatus. I'm in work at the moment but I'll check that book I have at home when I get back!


Kingorum are by far the smallest monitor available in the hobby, the brevicauda is tiny but almost impossible to get hold of.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Paul P said:


> Kingorum are by far the smallest monitor available in the hobby, the brevicauda is tiny but almost impossible to get hold of.


Really? I was just googling some lengths and I thought gilleni were smaller. Thanks for putting me straight mate. I'll check that book when I get home...


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Nigel_wales said:


> Really? I was just googling some lengths and I thought gilleni were smaller. Thanks for putting me straight mate. I'll check that book when I get home...


If its wikipedia im not sure I would trust it. I read before that Niles grow up to 9ft :lol2: ... im pretty sure they dont??


----------



## Paul P

I've adults of both species and you'll be suprised just how large the gilleni actually get. At work at the mo but if I remember ill get some pics up tonight.


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Its interesting for the first 360 degrees, but when you have 4 cylinder heads to do with each camshaft totalling 360 degrees measured by half degrees.. so 720.. your looking at 4 heads, so 8 camshafts so 5760 columns in microsoft excel to fill in. lol No worries about the the essay :lol2: .. same as me, tend to get carried away talking about things like that. : victory:


No essay here . . just appreciate and respect your craft:no1:


----------



## Paul P

Here you go, a couple of pics for size comparison

Smallest to largest its kingorum, caudo then gilleni.


















The gilleni male climbing all over the mrs upper arm


----------



## iDomino

ill keep this simple paul gimme your kings or ill....
cry >.>


----------



## Paul P

iDomino said:


> ill keep this simple paul gimme your kings or ill....
> cry >.>


:lol2:

Just realised I posted 2 of the same pic earlier, heres another pic of the cheeky chap


----------



## iDomino

Paul P said:


> :lol2:


anyway their both stunning mate


----------



## Paul P

iDomino said:


> anyway their both stunning mate


Cheers m8


----------



## iDomino

Paul P said:


> Cheers m8


one day i will own a dwarf >.>


----------



## Paul P

iDomino said:


> one day i will own a dwarf >.>


not any of these by any chance is it, Sneezy; Sleepy; Dopey; Doc; Happy; Bashful; Grumpy. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## iDomino

Paul P said:


> not any of these by any chance is it, Sneezy; Sleepy; Dopey; Doc; Happy; Bashful; Grumpy. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


you stole my joke >.>
can you see my not amused face ?!?
lol


do tree monitors come under dwarf monitors?


----------



## Paul P

iDomino said:


> you stole my joke >.>
> can you see my not amused face ?!?
> lol
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> 
> do tree monitors come under dwarf monitors?


Not the likes of beccarii or prasinus but yes there are afew in the odatria complex ie similis etc..


----------



## iDomino

Paul P said:


> Not the likes of beccarii or prasinus but yes there are afew in the odatria complex ie similis etc..


i want a blue tree monitor =[

pricey though

i came so close to dipping into my saving when steve had his kordensis for sale aswell XD

but ill have to wait and see what the future holds =]
Edit: beccarri not kordensis >.>


----------



## Paul P

iDomino said:


> i want a blue tree monitor =[
> 
> pricey though
> 
> i came so close to dipping into my saving when steve had his kordensis for sale aswell XD
> 
> but ill have to wait and see what the future holds =]
> Edit: beccarri not kordensis >.>


Yep I was lucky enough to get the beccarii, I much prefer them to the others to be honest, black reptiles really grab me be it snake or lizard. Cant say I wouldnt like to be on Steves kordensis waiting list though :flrt:


----------



## iDomino

Paul P said:


> Yep I was lucky enough to get the beccarii, I much prefer them to the others to be honest, black reptiles really grab me be it snake or lizard. Cant say I wouldnt like to be on Steves kordensis waiting list though :flrt:


lol me and the missus are looking fr a flat to rent until we can both find decent enough paying jobs to get a mortgage and she told me
" don't even think bout buying any more reps until we get our own house!!"

crushed dreams >.>

especially since when we rent a flat ima be building a bigger viv for my water dragon wich means ill have an empty aboreal viv >.>


----------



## rex636

Gave the babies there first feed of dusted crix tonight ,its amazing how quick they turn into hunting machines they just car resisst nailing anything that moves!
Quick question how do you guys offer small roaches too your baby ackies? Mine never seem to take to them
Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel_wales

Paul those pics are awesome thanks for sharing! Really shows a huge difference ey! 

EDIT: Also checked that book and it said Brevicauda are the smallest, who knows whereI read Gilleni were!


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

rex636 said:


> Gave the babies there first feed of dusted crix tonight ,its amazing how quick they turn into hunting machines they just car resisst nailing anything that moves!
> Quick question how do you guys offer small roaches too your baby ackies? Mine never seem to take to them
> Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk


Mine will eat red runners like mad! But dubias.. they need to be on the end of tongs in such a way that they dont realise they are on tongs attached to a hand, then move the tongs about so the roach wriggles.... either that or skim the roaches across the floor in front of the ackies at speed to grab their attention, so when the roach runs off they already have their attention... thats how I do it anyway :2thumb:


----------



## rex636

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Mine will eat red runners like mad! But dubias.. they need to be on the end of tongs in such a way that they dont realise they are on tongs attached to a hand, then move the tongs about so the roach wriggles.... either that or skim the roaches across the floor in front of the ackies at speed to grab their attention, so when the roach runs off they already have their attention... thats how I do it anyway :2thumb:


Ill give it a bash but dont think they'll hang about long enough to flick roaches at em

Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice

Anyone fancy posting some pics of their ackies and setups please :2thumb:

so a good thing to do for poop cleaning is gather leaf litter and woodlice?


----------



## jimmythetramp

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Mine will eat red runners like mad! But dubias.. they need to be on the end of tongs in such a way that they dont realise they are on tongs attached to a hand, then move the tongs about so the roach wriggles.... either that or skim the roaches across the floor in front of the ackies at speed to grab their attention, so when the roach runs off they already have their attention... thats how I do it anyway :2thumb:


this is similar to what i do, i don't use the tongs but the second i open the viv door true to his name mine dash's off behind his retes stack so what i do is fling the roaches behind it where they then try and flee, next thing the little bugga comes climbing to the top of the stack with a roach firmly clamped in his mouth, he then puts this directly under the basking spot and effectively cooks the poor bugga for at least 30 seconds then eats it... i guess he must like his roaches well done :mf_dribble:

just don't put loads in all at once try spacing them out as much as possible otherwise they all just hide and then its a bit of a waste. then again crickets really don't stick around for long either... they must sense their impending doom


----------



## jimmythetramp

Herpetologist_apprentice said:


> Anyone fancy posting some pics of their ackies and setups please :2thumb:
> 
> so a good thing to do for poop cleaning is gather leaf litter and woodlice?


here is a quick pic of the viv and a sneaky shot of the little man himself, sorry about the crappy quality, thats what using a iphone gives you! really need to find my SLR charger.


----------



## rex636

jimmythetramp said:


> this is similar to what i do, i don't use the tongs but the second i open the viv door true to his name mine dash's off behind his retes stack so what i do is fling the roaches behind it where they then try and flee, next thing the little bugga comes climbing to the top of the stack with a roach firmly clamped in his mouth, he then puts this directly under the basking spot and effectively cooks the poor bugga for at least 30 seconds then eats it... i guess he must like his roaches well done :mf_dribble:
> 
> just don't put loads in all at once try spacing them out as much as possible otherwise they all just hide and then its a bit of a waste. then again crickets really don't stick around for long either... they must sense their impending doom


There in a pretty sparse viv as there only 2 days old. Last time I had hatchlings I tried leaving them in a shallow bowl but they just never seemed to touch them .ill try tempting them tommorow see how I get on
Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmythetramp

rex636 said:


> There in a pretty sparse viv as there only 2 days old. Last time I had hatchlings I tried leaving them in a shallow bowl but they just never seemed to touch them .ill try tempting them tommorow see how I get on
> Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk


aaaah sorry mate i didn't realise they were only two days old, maybe best just sticking with crickets till they are a little bit older and get use to your presence, i like to put some fresh veg in the viv to try and keep my crickets out and well gut loaded. good luck getting them eating the roaches mate

: victory:


----------



## rex636

these guys seem brighter than the last batch well chuffed with em









Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmythetramp

Stunning! I'm not surprised your pleased with them they are magnificent and you've made me very jealous, shame on you! only joking thanks for posting pics of the little ones


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice

jimmythetramp said:


> here is a quick pic of the viv and a sneaky shot of the little man himself, sorry about the crappy quality, thats what using a iphone gives you! really need to find my SLR charger.
> 
> image
> 
> image





rex636 said:


> image these guys seem brighter than the last batch well chuffed with em
> 
> image
> Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk


Gimme!? :mf_dribble:


----------



## rex636

Herpetologist_apprentice said:


> Gimme!? :mf_dribble:


Only 2 left mate so you'll have to be quick lol

Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk


----------



## rex636

jimmythetramp said:


> Stunning! I'm not surprised your pleased with them they are magnificent and you've made me very jealous, shame on you! only joking thanks for posting pics of the little ones


Cheers bud

Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk


----------



## cold blooded beast

Still not bothered with a good camera:blush:. . .but just an update on my VTOs growth


----------



## spit

Sorry if this has been asked already but how long do Ackies live for?


----------



## cold blooded beast

spit said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already but how long do Ackies live for?


Plenty of more experienced keepers on here. . .but 12-15yrs perhaps. . .someone will confirm or correct this I'm certain


----------



## NightGecko

cold blooded beast said:


> Plenty of more experienced keepers on here. . .but 12-15yrs perhaps. . .someone will confirm or correct this I'm certain


Up to and above 20 years with the correct care I believe for most monitor species, but they will not reach this in the wild due to predation and disease.

There isn't much information around about the lifespan of varanids, most of it is speculation or based only on a small amount of data.


----------



## spit

Thank you for the replies


----------



## rex636

cold blooded beast said:


> image
> Still not bothered with a good camera:blush:. . .but just an update on my VTOs growth


Absolute belter love the vto's how does he/she take to handling?
Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk


----------



## NightGecko

cold blooded beast said:


> image
> Still not bothered with a good camera:blush:. . .but just an update on my VTOs growth


He is looking good Marcus! I will try and get some new photos up of my tristis when I get the chance : victory:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Hi Rex,

I have never seemed to have a problem feeding my babies roaches at any age :lol2:
They will happily chase them down, keep attacking them until they are barely moving then just wolf em down : victory:
If they are really young likes yours, i would normally make the first few feeds crix as they really seem to get them going and are a bit softer to chew then switch over to roaches. By this point they eat anything that moves :lol2:


----------



## rex636

Dean Cheetham said:


> Hi Rex,
> 
> I have never seemed to have a problem feeding my babies roaches at any age :lol2:
> They will happily chase them down, keep attacking them until they are barely moving then just wolf em down : victory:
> If they are really young likes yours, i would normally make the first few feeds crix as they really seem to get them going and are a bit softer to chew then switch over to roaches. By this point they eat anything that moves :lol2:


Morning Dean ,
Yea was pretty much what I was thinking ill keep them on crix n hoppers for now.
Are your ackies still breeding? Mine seem to have stopped for now which is fine both females are looking in top condition again:-D 


Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean Cheetham

rex636 said:


> Morning Dean ,
> Yea was pretty much what I was thinking ill keep them on crix n hoppers for now.
> Are your ackies still breeding? Mine seem to have stopped for now which is fine both females are looking in top condition again:-D
> 
> 
> Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk


Hello buddy,
Not seen any copulation for a while, but the female is digging and been in her nest box for the last 2 days, so could quite well be laying. she did look a little plump before she went into her box.
This would be her 4th clutch in her first year of breeding, so i think i will split them after she has laid. They have done me very proud this year :flrt:


----------



## rex636

Dean Cheetham said:


> Hello buddy,
> Not seen any copulation for a while, but the female is digging and been in her nest box for the last 2 days, so could quite well be laying. she did look a little plump before she went into her box.
> This would be her 4th clutch in her first year of breeding, so i think i will split them after she has laid. They have done me very proud this year :flrt:


I was considering seperating my two pairs but since the cold weather there seems to be no sign of courtship for the last couple of months which im quite happy about because females are looking tip top again.

Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean Cheetham

rex636 said:


> I was considering seperating my two pairs but since the cold weather there seems to be no sign of courtship for the last couple of months which im quite happy about because females are looking tip top again.
> 
> Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk


 
Yeh I was thinking about lowering the temps as another possibilty to put a stop to the courtship rather then splitting them.
When they have been paired from day 1 i find it hard to bring myself to split them. Then you have the aggro of re-pairing them as well.
But needs must


----------



## jo-jo-beans

rex636 said:


> image these guys seem brighter than the last batch well chuffed with em
> 
> image
> Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk


SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :2thumb:

They look gorgeous bud. But the will look even better in my viv!!!! :lol2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

jo-jo-beans said:


> SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :2thumb:
> 
> They look gorgeous bud. But the will look even better in my viv!!!! :lol2:


I remember this feeling. Sometimes I get excited about coming home to see and feed them still :lol2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Hey guys, 
Got a wee question.
If I'm lucky enough to get 2 girlies and a boy, with the little horny devil try and get it on with both of them? Or will he pick his fav? Or is it anyone's guess?
: victory:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I remember this feeling. Sometimes I get excited about coming home to see and feed them still :lol2:


I still get that every day when I go into the rep room to feed the beasties.
Just seeing their wee faces looking up at me with the "where's my dinner" look in their eyes :lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I remember this feeling. Sometimes I get excited about coming home to see and feed them still :lol2:


i still get that feeling when i walk in the reptile room im still in awe of the fact that ive finally got argus's and ive had steve longer than a year now :no1:

i love feeding my two awesome food response steve presses his nose up against the glass waiting for me to feed him :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

rex636 said:


> Absolute belter love the vto's how does he/she take to handling?
> Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk


To be honest he doesn't. . .when it's a thorough viv clean and next to no decor left I can give him a good once over,Freckles isn't a fan of the bath . . but I give him a quick dip (I coincide it when in shed,but he's keen to get back on my hand) . .when the mood takes him he'll take locusts from my fingers. . I'm happy to look at him and he looks out at us,He's brilliant entertainment value,but ONLY if you're prepared to quietly and calmly observe,rapid movements in front of the viv send him scampering off up a tree,into his burrow or peeking through foliage. . .I love the little guy and my Mrs thinks he's cute.: victory:


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I remember this feeling. Sometimes I get excited about coming home to see and feed them still :lol2:





ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> i still get that feeling when i walk in the reptile room im still in awe of the fact that ive finally got argus's and ive had steve longer than a year now :no1:
> 
> i love feeding my two awesome food response steve presses his nose up against the glass waiting for me to feed him :lol2:


Obviously different species suits different keepers. . .but as different as our animals may be,it's intriguing that the same things flick our switch. . .looking forward to the coming year being a dad again:2thumb:. . and also getting a much BIGGER Beast: victory:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> Obviously different species suits different keepers. . .but as different as our animals may be,it's intriguing that the same things flick our switch. . .looking forward to the coming year being a dad again:2thumb:. . and also getting a much BIGGER Beast: victory:


Given much thought about your much bigger beast? 

Monitors are monitors just different sizes a lot of the behaviorus are similar regardless of size :no1: its what makes them so endearing as a group of animals :flrt: 

being a dad again mukka congrats :no1:


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Given much thought about your much bigger beast?
> 
> Monitors are monitors just different sizes a lot of the behaviorus are similar regardless of size :no1: its what makes them so endearing as a group of animals :flrt:
> 
> being a dad again mukka congrats :no1:


Thanks man. . .and yep put an immense amount of thought into things, got past initial enclosure size possibilities. . .the species concerned can according to a reliable authority be kept long term in what I propose,but most importantly my patience has paid off and now I have the ok from the Mrs to do this. . .and with respect to the similarities in behaviour,I love the idea of having another beautiful Monitor that's interesting and stimulates interest in people that visit. . . .but on a larger scale: victory: . . . .I can't. . .but MUST wait. . .but the time is coming:2thumb:


----------



## rex636

jo-jo-beans said:


> SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :2thumb:
> 
> They look gorgeous bud. But the will look even better in my viv!!!! :lol2:


Hey joanna ,
They are wee crackers, 4 of them are going in two weeks so will give me time to concentrate on them and get them nice and fat for you.
Look forward to seeing them growing up on the thread and seeing if the males carry the same colouration as there dad.

Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

My share for the day








:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

rex636 said:


> Hey joanna ,
> They are wee crackers, 4 of them are going in two weeks so will give me time to concentrate on them and get them nice and fat for you.
> Look forward to seeing them growing up on the thread and seeing if the males carry the same colouration as there dad.
> 
> Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk


Awesome!! Can't wait!! 2 girls and a boy please :lol2: :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## rex636

jo-jo-beans said:


> Awesome!! Can't wait!! 2 girls and a boy please :lol2: :whistling2::whistling2:


Wish it was that easy pal lol

Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk


----------



## Racheykins90

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> My share for the day
> 
> imageimageimageimage:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


Photos dont do justice for showing how theyve grown


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Got home to find another 11 pearly white ackie eggs, making a total of 42 this year so far :gasp:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Racheykins90 said:


> Photos dont do justice for showing how theyve grown


I think those photos are about 2 weeks old, they have shot up since then. Rachel has some photos taken this morning somewhere. We'll try to get them up:2thumb:



Dean Cheetham said:


> Got home to find another 11 pearly white ackie eggs, making a total of 42 this year so far :gasp:


wow!


----------



## jo-jo-beans

rex636 said:


> Wish it was that easy pal lol
> 
> Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk


Can't be that hard!! If they've got little skirts on they are girlies, and bowties for little boys. Simples :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I think those photos are about 2 weeks old, they have shot up since then. Rachel has some photos taken this morning somewhere. We'll try to get them up:2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> wow!


 
I know its mad, she could have possibly retained more sperm and lay more yet, who knows :gasp:
She has had a bath and been put in her own viv now. :2thumb:


----------



## rex636

Dean Cheetham said:


> Got home to find another 11 pearly white ackie eggs, making a total of 42 this year so far :gasp:


Congrats AGAIN Dean :-D


----------



## Dean Cheetham

rex636 said:


> Congrats AGAIN Dean :-D


 
haha cheers rex! 4 clutches in half a year aint bad :no1:
Gunna keep her seperate for a bit now to fattern her back up : victory:


----------



## rex636

jo-jo-beans said:


> Can't be that hard!! If they've got little skirts on they are girlies, and bowties for little boys. Simples :lol2:


Lol ill keep an eye out then


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

My ackies being buddies for once.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> My ackies being buddies for once.image
> 
> imageimage


Gorgeous pics!! :flrt:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Look at all these ackie eggs :2thumb:


----------



## rex636

Dean Cheetham said:


> Look at all these ackie eggs :2thumb:
> 
> image


nice one bud,thats my incubator turned off now i feel kinda empty lol


----------



## Dean Cheetham

rex636 said:


> nice one bud,thats my incubator turned off now i feel kinda empty lol


 
Mine is never turned off, expect the unexpected :lol2:


----------



## Barlow

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> My ackies being buddies for once.image
> 
> imageimage


Great photos matey.
Heres some of their brothers and sisters. These are about a month older than yours.









































And here's one of the viv I built for them. They have been in it a couple of weeks now.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Barlow said:


> Great photos matey.
> Heres some of their brothers and sisters. These are about a month older than yours.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> And here's one of the viv I built for them. They have been in it a couple of weeks now.
> image


Wow they look massive mate and really halthy the viv looks awesome too, I want to get a MODx36 with an extension before they get to full size because I have a feeling these might get a bit scrappy so I want an extra basking site as they fight over this one sometimes, mine have just started to get noticably bigger, they have been eating a massive amount each day too, in the time ive had them ive probably got through 2,500 crix, 200 red runners and 20 dubias and 50 locust,. I think they are fully settled and happy now so im hoping to see some good growing and lots of eating now, I can use those photos to gauge how well they are growing, hopefully they will be that size in a month or so. Thanks for sharing mate : victory:


----------



## Barlow

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Wow they look massive mate and really halthy the viv looks awesome too, I want to get a MODx36 with an extension before they get to full size because I have a feeling these might get a bit scrappy so I want an extra basking site as they fight over this one sometimes, mine have just started to get noticably bigger, they have been eating a massive amount each day too, in the time ive had them ive probably got through 2,500 crix, 200 red runners and 20 dubias and 50 locust,. I think they are fully settled and happy now so im hoping to see some good growing and lots of eating now, I can use those photos to gauge how well they are growing, hopefully they will be that size in a month or so. Thanks for sharing mate : victory:


No worries mate. And you were worried that they weren't eating much at first. I told you they were eating machines! Mine have a good scrap every now and again It's nothing to worry about.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Barlow said:


> No worries mate. And you were worried that they weren't eating much at first. I told you they were eating machines! Mine have a good scrap every now and again It's nothing to worry about.


My main concern is that I often see one of them using its nose to push the others off the basking spot, if they dont move I will see it bite and fight then for the spot, I think a seocnd spot will be a good idea.


----------



## iDomino

Barlow said:


> Great photos matey.
> Heres some of their brothers and sisters. These are about a month older than yours.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> And here's one of the viv I built for them. They have been in it a couple of weeks now.
> image


 they look awesome mate
what wood did you use to build their viv?
it has a nice rustic finish


----------



## Barlow

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> My main concern is that I often see one of them using its nose to push the others off the basking spot, if they dont move I will see it bite and fight then for the spot, I think a seocnd spot will be a good idea.


Yeah that happens with mine too. Their parents used to do it from time to time too.



iDomino said:


> they look awesome mate
> what wood did you use to build their viv?
> it has a nice rustic finish


Cheers mate. I used B&Q spruce plywood at £27 for a 8 x 4 sheets. It's stained with an oak woodstain and has 7 coats of yacht varnish to seal it.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Barlow said:


> Yeah that happens with mine too. Their parents used to do it from time to time too.


I think that getting a bigger viv and an extra spot will stop me from having to potentially split them up or a possible vets trip down the line. : victory:


----------



## Barlow

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I think that getting a bigger viv and an extra spot will stop me from having to potentially split them up or a possible vets trip down the line. : victory:


It could help. Is it constant aggression you are seeing? I've noticed that the older mine get the less frequent the fighting gets. They do have some good old scraps from time to time though!


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Barlow said:


> It could help. Is it constant aggression you are seeing? I've noticed that the older mine get the less frequent the fighting gets. They do have some good old scraps from time to time though!


No its not constant aggression, they will lie next to each other and share food etc. But every now and then you will see big scraps. The two of them lock up and then fly half a foot in the air mid tussle, then one will run as the other chases it for a bit and everything goes back to normal. The scraps are never that bad, ive not seen any blood or bite marks yet. Im not too concerned but if I can help each monitor get its own basking time when it wants it then I will rest easy knowing they are all getting food and heat as and when they need it.


----------



## Jamesferrassie

Dean Cheetham said:


> Look at all these ackie eggs :2thumb:
> 
> image


 
cant wait to get my little guys off of you dean when they hatch :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Jamesferrassie said:


> cant wait to get my little guys off of you dean when they hatch :2thumb:


 
candled them yesterday and saw them wiggling around mate : victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> candled them yesterday and saw them wiggling around mate : victory:


Awesome Dean! : victory:


----------



## Jamesferrassie

Dean Cheetham said:


> candled them yesterday and saw them wiggling around mate : victory:


saweeeet! :no1:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> Awesome Dean! : victory:


Cheers Nigel :2thumb:



Jamesferrassie said:


> saweeeet! :no1:


: victory:


----------



## NightGecko

Damnit Dean now you've made me realise I missed out Pauls Kimberley in my votes for the lizard calander as well :bash: :lol2:

I'll have to edit a few me thinks :whistling2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

NightGecko said:


> Damnit Dean now you've made me realise I missed out Pauls Kimberley in my votes for the lizard calander as well :bash: :lol2:
> 
> I'll have to edit a few me thinks :whistling2:


Haha, didnt think there was anything wrong with mine, animal/quality/background/focus wise :lol2:


----------



## NightGecko

Dean Cheetham said:


> Haha, didnt think there was anything wrong with mine, animal/quality/background/focus wise :lol2:


 Nope but a couple of the photos hadn't loaded and I couldn't be bothered to wait for them to turn up :lol2: Unfortunately yours was one of them :lol2:

All sorted now :2thumb: And you're right nothing wrong with the photo - apart from the guts popping out of his food :whistling2: :no1:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

NightGecko said:


> Nope but a couple of the photos hadn't loaded and I couldn't be bothered to wait for them to turn up :lol2: Unfortunately yours was one of them :lol2:
> 
> All sorted now :2thumb: And you're right nothing wrong with the photo - apart from the guts popping out of his food :whistling2: :no1:


 
hehe them guts add to the effect :lol2:
Noticed you had edited it


----------



## snakeskinshoes

Hi all, 

Hope everyone is well. I'm having problems with tiny flies in my ackie set up, Ive sprayed it with pestacide but with the sheer amount of soil makes it hard i think to get all the eggs.. Anyone else had this problem or have a way to over come it?

Cheers Matt


----------



## Dean Cheetham

snakeskinshoes said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope everyone is well. I'm having problems with tiny flies in my ackie set up, Ive sprayed it with pestacide but with the sheer amount of soil makes it hard i think to get all the eggs.. Anyone else had this problem or have a way to over come it?
> 
> Cheers Matt


 
you sprayed it with what?!!!! :gasp:
You do realise pestacides will kill your lizards? :gasp:


----------



## snakeskinshoes

It was like a flea spray and it was about 2 weeks ago, i put him in a temp set up for acouple of days while it aired but within afew days they were starting to appear again. Im even starting to find them dead on window cills :devil:


----------



## Barlow

snakeskinshoes said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope everyone is well. I'm having problems with tiny flies in my ackie set up, Ive sprayed it with pestacide but with the sheer amount of soil makes it hard i think to get all the eggs.. Anyone else had this problem or have a way to over come it?
> 
> Cheers Matt


Please tell me you're kidding right?


----------



## daz30347

snakeskinshoes said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope everyone is well. I'm having problems with tiny flies in my ackie set up, Ive sprayed it with pestacide but with the sheer amount of soil makes it hard i think to get all the eggs.. Anyone else had this problem or have a way to over come it?
> 
> Cheers Matt


:gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp:


----------



## snakeskinshoes

Nope not kidding, telling me youve never used a mite spray on a reptile..

So no other suggestions then?


----------



## aidanbeckey

Callingtons mite b worth a try. I dnt think insecticide will harm anything unless ingested. That includes water and food. Callingtons is insecticide but safe to use on reptiles.


----------



## aidanbeckey

Also i'd give it a spray every 3or4 days for a few weeks. but u gotta remove water food and prob furniture


----------



## snakeskinshoes

i might of meant incestasides not pestacides :whistling2: 

It may come to emptying the full viv and sticking it all in afew buckets of boiling water to kill any eggs and give the caulke bark ect a good spray.

No one had these before then? So frustrating


----------



## snakeskinshoes

aidanbeckey said:


> Also i'd give it a spray every 3or4 days for a few weeks. but u gotta remove water food and prob furniture


Yea i remove all boas and lizards all foods and water from the room when i spray


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

snakeskinshoes said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope everyone is well. I'm having problems with tiny flies in my ackie set up, Ive sprayed it with pestacide but with the sheer amount of soil makes it hard i think to get all the eggs.. Anyone else had this problem or have a way to over come it?
> 
> Cheers Matt


scrap the soil move the ackie to another viv and 10% bleach and hot water wash the enclosure out and soak the furnitute in boiling water, then was the enclosure with plain hot water at least once to make sure the bleach is gone job done : victory:

never spray a lizard directly with insecticides its just as toxic to the lizard as to the insects.


----------



## snakeskinshoes

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> scrap the soil move the ackie to another viv and 10% bleach and hot water wash the enclosure out and soak the furnitute in boiling water, then was the enclosure with plain hot water at least once to make sure the bleach is gone job done : victory:
> 
> never spray a lizard directly with insecticides its just as toxic to the lizard as to the insects.


cheers will do : victory:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

snakeskinshoes said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope everyone is well. I'm having problems with tiny flies in my ackie set up, Ive sprayed it with pestacide but with the sheer amount of soil makes it hard i think to get all the eggs.. Anyone else had this problem or have a way to over come it?
> 
> Cheers Matt


Surely the most obvious solution is to remove the substrate, take it to the tip and replace with new.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Surely the most obvious solution is to remove the substrate, take it to the tip and replace with new.


 
Or stick it in the oven


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Dean Cheetham said:


> Or stick it in the oven


haha how bigs your oven.. or at least your biggest oven proof dish. I would be there for hours with the amount of substrate I have:lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Multiple dishes, multiple shelves 
I oven baked all of my bosc's substrate and that viv is 7x3x3, took me 2-3 days :lol2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Dean Cheetham said:


> Multiple dishes, multiple shelves
> I oven baked all of my bosc's substrate and that viv is 7x3x3, took me 2-3 days :lol2:


haha, you must be nuts. I only ever did it with my Bearded Dragons sand, and that was a pain, I think that monitors especially are exposed to soil etc in there wild setting, so whatever is in our soil should be totally fine for them.

Ive also got mini flies in my viv, but I cant be bothered to do anything about it as I have crickets breeding in my soil too, I see tiny pinheads floating in the ackies water all the time, dont want to throw them out... free food  .. plus the ackies sometimes chase the flies.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> haha, you must be nuts. I only ever did it with my Bearded Dragons sand, and that was a pain, I think that monitors especially are exposed to soil etc in there wild setting, so whatever is in our soil should be totally fine for them.
> 
> Ive also got mini flies in my viv, but I cant be bothered to do anything about it as I have crickets breeding in my soil too, I see tiny pinheads floating in the ackies water all the time, dont want to throw them out... free food  .. plus the ackies sometimes chase the flies.


 
Yeh i am :lol2: it was all pre sterilized top soil as well :lol2:
Wont be doing it again mind! :devil:
My gtm viv has little fly's in as well, i just havent got round to re-baking the substrate!


----------



## jimmythetramp

i'm glad to hear everyone else is having issues with little flies as well, although i thought mine was from giving my roaches a load of orange and apple and not removing it for a couple of days causing fruit flies to gather, but i don't know where they've come from never had a problem until the last week or two.. maybe their is some sort of little fly swarm menacing all monitor keepers? :bash:


----------



## benjaybo

hi guys soz to take a chunk of this page up but have some viv info from the company me and a friend on here as vivaria are starting up
pm if interested from plain wood to the full works waterfalls, pools etc

*Vivariums for Sale, Priced From £18.99 ! ! !*
​*All our Vivariums are:*



Made with High Quality Products


Have a Reliable and Sturdy Construction


Are Easy to Erect with Basic Tools


Handmade and Finished to a High Standard


Suitable for a Wide Range of Animals
 
Our Hand-crafted Vivariums are finished with your choice of colour and come with 4mm “Glass Style” Perspex sliding doors as standard.
You can also choose hinged doors in either perspex or Mesh.

Our Vivariums range in size from 1x1x1 to 8x4x4 and beyond. 

The Advantages of Perspex.
Perspex is safer than glass and is cheaper to cut and bevel so replacements cost less! You can also buff the scraches straight out of perspex where as with glass it is a more laborious task.

Price-list Below:
( All Sizes Are In Feet, and are for your standard wooden viv without background or other extras also if you would like a price-list in Centimeters then please Contact Us)

LxDxH

1x1x1 – £18.99
2x1x1 – £20.99
1x1x2 – £23.99
2x1x2 – £24.99
2x2x2 – £42.99
3x1x1 – £35.99
1x1x3 – £42.99
3x2x2 – £78.99
2x2x3 – £83.99
4x2x2 – £99.99
2x2x4 – £109.99
4x2x3 – £114.99
3x2x4 – £119.99
4x3x3 – £129.99
3x3x4 – £139.99
4x2x4 – £149.99
4x3x4 – £159.99
8x4x4 – £424.99
4x4x8 – £479.99

FOR MORE INFORMATION AND TO SEE WHAT ELSE WE DO PLEASE CONTACT US.

good day to all : victory:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Just been looking over some recent posts on this thread and there seems to have been so much breeding success lately. . it's bit awkward to work out WHO has WHAT cooking or recently hatched? . . .say within the last six weeks of so


----------



## daz30347

I'm now a member of the 'ackie gang' :lol: got a B-E-A-UTIFUL pair of Ackies today from a friend down south, bit of a treck, but well worth the effort, female is gravid, but doesn't look ready yet. all going well i'll have several babies in several months time! :lol:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> haha, you must be nuts. I only ever did it with my Bearded Dragons sand, and that was a pain, I think that monitors especially are exposed to soil etc in there wild setting, so whatever is in our soil should be totally fine for them.
> 
> Ive also got mini flies in my viv, but I cant be bothered to do anything about it as I have crickets breeding in my soil too, I see tiny pinheads floating in the ackies water all the time, dont want to throw them out... free food  .. plus the ackies sometimes chase the flies.




i woudlnt worry about any inverts really none of them that pop up in the vivs are a threat if anything they actually eat waste/debri makeing it easier for the clean up crews i.e. the bacteria living in the soil boscys substrate had alsorts living in it never changed it for over a year he had his own roach colony albeit a sml one any adults that ventured out got snacked on :lol2:


----------



## Reptor

*ackies*

hi guys do you know any1 that is selling any baby ackies, really wanting some :2thumb:


----------



## Paul P

Reptor said:


> hi guys do you know any1 that is selling any baby ackies, really wanting some :2thumb:


Theres a guy that will be at the Doncaster show this coming weekend, hes bringing some over from Europe, fresh bloodline if there ever was !! £80 each


----------



## Reptor

Paul P said:


> Theres a guy that will be at the Doncaster show this coming weekend, hes bringing some over from Europe, fresh bloodline if there ever was !! £80 each


thanks for that do you have a contact for him? not sure if gonna be able to make this show, hopefully.


----------



## Paul P

Reptor said:


> thanks for that do you have a contact for him? not sure if gonna be able to make this show, hopefully.


Heres the link to the ad, its upto you to make the effort and get yourself over to Donny if you really want them, im sure most keepers on this thread will agree that running all over the Uk to find the right animals is all part and parcel of keeping the rarer lizards, but so worth the driving hours once you have them home.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/773300-ackies-doncaster.html


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Paul P said:


> Heres the link to the ad, its upto you to make the effort and get yourself over to Donny if you really want them, im sure most keepers on this thread will agree that running all over the Uk to find the right animals is all part and parcel of keeping the rarer lizards, but so worth the driving hours once you have them home.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/773300-ackies-doncaster.html


to right it is add to the fun :2thumb:


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> to right it is add to the fun :2thumb:


Fun when you have a car, but when your 15 it's perhaps not as fun :devil:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Herpetologist_apprentice said:


> Fun when you have a car, but when your 15 it's perhaps not as fun :devil:



:lol2: i dont drive matey :lol2:


----------



## Reptor

Paul P said:


> Heres the link to the ad, its upto you to make the effort and get yourself over to Donny if you really want them, im sure most keepers on this thread will agree that running all over the Uk to find the right animals is all part and parcel of keeping the rarer lizards, but so worth the driving hours once you have them home.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/773300-ackies-doncaster.html


 yes i agree i dont mind travelling at all i have been to both extremes of the country for reps, i just av family commitments that weekend:censor: but comingbk sun morning just hope traffic i good plus donny is close enough to home lol


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Almost had an ackie escape this morning :blush:

I was feeding dubias when one of them decided he liked the look of the front of the viv where I was sat, it plucked up the courage and started looking with its head poking out of the viv. I put my hand directly in front of it to see whether it would pick up the courage to walk onto my hand, which it did :2thumb: ... but was it becuase my hand is an interesting place to be? .. Hell no, my hand was a gateway.. a steping stone to freedom, in about a split second it had got from my hand to the floor to scarpering beind the viv... luckily I managed to grab a tail before it dissapeared completely.... little S:censor:t .... Ive decided that that ackie is now to be called steve mcqueen, Thats one of 3 named : victory:


----------



## Paul P

Reptor said:


> yes i agree i dont mind travelling at all i have been to both extremes of the country for reps, i just av family commitments that weekend:censor: but comingbk sun morning just hope traffic i good plus donny is close enough to home lol



Good luck, hope you make it to the show and get them : victory:


----------



## Reptor

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Almost had an ackie escape this morning :blush:
> 
> I was feeding dubias when one of them decided he liked the look of the front of the viv where I was sat, it plucked up the courage and started looking with its head poking out of the viv. I put my hand directly in front of it to see whether it would pick up the courage to walk onto my hand, which it did :2thumb: ... but was it becuase my hand is an interesting place to be? .. Hell no, my hand was a gateway.. a steping stone to freedom, in about a split second it had got from my hand to the floor to scarpering beind the viv... luckily I managed to grab a tail before it dissapeared completely.... little S:censor:t .... Ive decided that that ackie is now to be called steve mcqueen, Thats one of 3 named : victory:


lol i cud imagine the mayhem :devil:


----------



## Reptor

Paul P said:


> Good luck, hope you make it to the show and get them : victory:


 yes so do i, thanks for all ya help to a newbi on these forums. really helps:no1:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Hey guys I hope all of you are well. I have some good news for someone and bad news for myself. I'm having to downsize my collection due to the recent contracts we have won at work which are causing me to work a way a lot/ long hours. My Mrs is complaining that it's to much for her again and after our recent troubles I don't want to rock the boat so to speak! 

I'm moving on a pair of Kimberly Rock monitors which have produced 3 clutches for me this year including 1 fertile clutch once moving her with a new male which are due to hatch now. PM me for me details if your interested as I cannot follow the thread as much as I used to again due to work! I have 1.1 Ackies I'm moving on as well so I'll be left with my 2 baby Kim's and an Adult male from Dean which my Mrs has agreed is fine if she does need to look after them!


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Nigel_wales said:


> Hey guys I hope all of you are well. I have some good news for someone and bad news for myself. I'm having to downsize my collection due to the recent contracts we have won at work which are causing me to work a way a lot/ long hours. My Mrs is complaining that it's to much for her again and after our recent troubles I don't want to rock the boat so to speak!
> 
> I'm moving on a pair of Kimberly Rock monitors which have produced 3 clutches for me this year including 1 fertile clutch once moving her with a new male which are due to hatch now. PM me for me details if your interested as I cannot follow the thread as much as I used to again due to work! I have 1.1 Ackies I'm moving on as well so I'll be left with my 2 baby Kim's and an Adult male from Dean which my Mrs has agreed is fine if she does need to look after them!


Sorry to hear it mate, wish I could take them kims.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> Hey guys I hope all of you are well. I have some good news for someone and bad news for myself. I'm having to downsize my collection due to the recent contracts we have won at work which are causing me to work a way a lot/ long hours. My Mrs is complaining that it's to much for her again and after our recent troubles I don't want to rock the boat so to speak!
> 
> I'm moving on a pair of Kimberly Rock monitors which have produced 3 clutches for me this year including 1 fertile clutch once moving her with a new male which are due to hatch now. PM me for me details if your interested as I cannot follow the thread as much as I used to again due to work! I have 1.1 Ackies I'm moving on as well so I'll be left with my 2 baby Kim's and an Adult male from Dean which my Mrs has agreed is fine if she does need to look after them!


3-4 months ago. . . .I'd have jumped on them (figuratively)the Canadian/Kent pairing?. . . makes sure the buyer is worthy mate. . .cos they're getting very striking Monitors. . .Good luck with the Mrs


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Nigel_wales said:


> Hey guys I hope all of you are well. I have some good news for someone and bad news for myself. I'm having to downsize my collection due to the recent contracts we have won at work which are causing me to work a way a lot/ long hours. My Mrs is complaining that it's to much for her again and after our recent troubles I don't want to rock the boat so to speak!
> 
> I'm moving on a pair of Kimberly Rock monitors which have produced 3 clutches for me this year including 1 fertile clutch once moving her with a new male which are due to hatch now. PM me for me details if your interested as I cannot follow the thread as much as I used to again due to work! I have 1.1 Ackies I'm moving on as well so I'll be left with my 2 baby Kim's and an Adult male from Dean which my Mrs has agreed is fine if she does need to look after them!


Hey Nigel, 
That's pants Hun, but I'm guessing it's better than a possible alternative down the line :whistling2:
I'm always so envious of people, who's other half is totally into the hobby too :devil::lol2:

In saying that, my hubs getting better :whistling2: my mate gave me a spare viv, which is an exo terra 45x45 and 60 high. I was just gonna clean it up and pass it on, but hub was like "you want to get a lizard for it?" was a little surprised :blush:
So now once the Ackies are all settled - Pygmy Chams : victory:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Hey Nigel,
> That's pants Hun, but I'm guessing it's better than a possible alternative down the line :whistling2:
> I'm always so envious of people, who's other half is totally into the hobby too :devil::lol2:
> 
> In saying that, my hubs getting better :whistling2: my mate gave me a spare viv, which is an exo terra 45x45 and 60 high. I was just gonna clean it up and pass it on, but hub was like "you want to get a lizard for it?" was a little surprised :blush:
> So now once the Ackies are all settled - Pygmy Chams : victory:


I think the only reason my Mrs doesn't admit to being a bit more into appreciating my hobby is that otherwise it would take over the house. . .and I do agree that there ARE other things that life must be centered around. . .but all things considered. . .she's a gem allowing me another .. .at least this hobby keeps us at home:lol2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> I think the only reason my Mrs doesn't admit to being a bit more into appreciating my hobby is that otherwise it would take over the house. . .and I do agree that there ARE other things that life must be centered around. . .but all things considered. . .she's a gem allowing me another .. .at least this hobby keeps us at home:lol2:


Totally agree with you. My house would be totally overrun with vivs if hub was really into it too. 

Hhhmmmm stupid priorities and responsibilities!!! :devil:


----------



## Nigel_wales

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Sorry to hear it mate, wish I could take them kims.


Thanks mate! 



cold blooded beast said:


> 3-4 months ago. . . .I'd have jumped on them (figuratively)the Canadian/Kent pairing?. . . makes sure the buyer is worthy mate. . .cos they're getting very striking Monitors. . .Good luck with the Mrs


That's them. And cheers mate. 



jo-jo-beans said:


> Hey Nigel,
> That's pants Hun, but I'm guessing it's better than a possible alternative down the line :whistling2:
> I'm always so envious of people, who's other half is totally into the hobby too :devil::lol2:
> 
> In saying that, my hubs getting better :whistling2: my mate gave me a spare viv, which is an exo terra 45x45 and 60 high. I was just gonna clean it up and pass it on, but hub was like "you want to get a lizard for it?" was a little surprised :blush:
> So now once the Ackies are all settled - Pygmy Chams : victory:


Cheers and good luck with the Ackies when u get em!


----------



## Nigel_wales

5 months now and still growing like weeds!


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> image
> 
> 
> 5 months now and still growing like weeds!


 
Thats some growth mate. My ackies aint growing that fast.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Thats some growth mate. My ackies aint growing that fast.



Cheers mate I want to measure him/ her can't be far of 24 inches now.


----------



## rex636

Cleaned out the little uns today.
Amazing how fast they grow!


----------



## rex636

Nigel_wales said:


> image
> 
> 
> 5 months now and still growing like weeds!


Absolutly stunning.


----------



## Barlow

rex636 said:


> image
> Cleaned out the little uns today.
> Amazing how fast they grow!
> image


They are beautiful. They have some stunning yellows in them.:2thumb:


----------



## rex636

Barlow said:


> They are beautiful. They have some stunning yellows in them.:2thumb:


Cheers barlow, im glad there all spoken for or I think I would have kept a few.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

rex636 said:


> image
> Cleaned out the little uns today.
> Amazing how fast they grow!
> image


Wow, they are stunning!!

Are you gonna keep the prettiest 3 for me?? :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## rex636

jo-jo-beans said:


> Wow, they are stunning!!
> 
> Are you gonna keep the prettiest 3 for me?? :flrt::flrt::flrt:


Ha ha of coarse matey ,they are starting to really pack the food away now. Bet u cant wait?


----------



## jo-jo-beans

rex636 said:


> Ha ha of coarse matey ,they are starting to really pack the food away now. Bet u cant wait?


So can't!!!!! :devil::devil:

I fly out to Sweden on Monday for a week, then it's all go when I get back - decorating, carpet laying, viv building and setting up. 

Having second thoughts about doing a custom background now. Hhhmmmm


----------



## rex636

jo-jo-beans said:


> So can't!!!!! :devil::devil:
> 
> I fly out to Sweden on Monday for a week, then it's all go when I get back - decorating, carpet laying, viv building and setting up.
> 
> Having second thoughts about doing a custom background now. Hhhmmmm


Busy gal, I too was thinking about attempting my own background but never seem to get the time.
The first of the babies go this week and then the three the folowing week so will just be left with your three to get nice n chunky.


----------



## daz30347

Very likely that i'll be incubating a clutch of Ackies quite soon! My new female was graving when i bought her, and shes digging about a bit now!


----------



## rex636

daz30347 said:


> Very likely that i'll be incubating a clutch of Ackies quite soon! My new female was graving when i bought her, and shes digging about a bit now!


Good luck mate, have you got a nice warm nest box for her?


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice

Need some advice guys, my dad wants me to sell one of my snakes if I want an ackie, i have one in mind but I dont know wether too or not. What should i do??

EDIT: still trying to convince him, as I dont initially see a huge increase in money to keep as i'd have a cockroach colony for it to feed from and the only other thing is the electricity but that is barely a huge factor.


----------



## Paul P

Herpetologist_apprentice said:


> Need some advice guys, my dad wants me to sell one of my snakes if I want an ackie, i have one in mind but I dont know wether too or not. What should i do??
> 
> EDIT: still trying to convince him, as I dont initially see a huge increase in money to keep as i'd have a cockroach colony for it to feed from and the only other thing is the electricity but that is barely a huge factor.



Fact of life im affraid, while living under your parents roof you have to respect their wishes and rules. : victory:

In truth I think they are already being fair by letting you keep what you keep, the time will come when you have your own place and nobody to answer to, untill then do as your parents say even if you dont always agree with it :2thumb:


----------



## snakeskinshoes

I gave up my breeding rock agama colonie for an Ackie, just showed how much I really wanted one I guess. The fact you posted in the dwarf monitor thread and not the royal python or bci thread makes it pretty clear which way you want to go, guess ur just looking for a little push. So I say rehome the pythons get a boa collection together and have a pet Ackie :whistling2:
Until you move out and have to pay your own way I don't thibk you're going to realise the expense in housing reptiles.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Paul P said:


> Fact of life im affraid, while living under your parents roof you have to respect their wishes and rules. : victory:
> 
> In truth I think they are already being fair by letting you keep what you keep, the time will come when you have your own place and nobody to answer to, untill then do as your parents say even if you dont always agree with it :2thumb:


It's not fair, but the way of the world I'm afraid. 

Agree with Paul - think you've done pretty well so far getting a few snakies.

But, could you maybe get a wee part time job to help with the costs? And maybe for a few wee presents to soften your parents up? (it works with my hubby :lol2.


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Herpetologist_apprentice said:


> the only other thing is the electricity but that is barely a huge factor.


:lol2:

Oh innocence.

You wait until that rather large bill comes through the door and say its not a factor in keeping loads of reptiles.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Herpetologist_apprentice said:


> Need some advice guys, my dad wants me to sell one of my snakes if I want an ackie, i have one in mind but I dont know wether too or not. What should i do??
> 
> EDIT: still trying to convince him, as I dont initially see a huge increase in money to keep as i'd have a cockroach colony for it to feed from and the only other thing is the electricity but that is barely a huge factor.


You also have to remember the cost of electricity, possible vets bills etc. I think that you'll either need to get a part time job to help pay, or do as your dad wishes. Ackies cost a lot more than a snake to keep.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Whosthedaddy said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Oh innocence.
> 
> You wait until that rather large bill comes through the door and say its not a factor in keeping loads of reptiles.


Lol Yup yup yup : victory:

I contribute an extra £50 a month, just for the electricity for 4 vivs and an aquarium. Not to mention everything else that they require.


----------



## Herpetologist_apprentice

after speaking with him, it's more an object of having too many pets so im thinking pretty hard on this because all my snakes are part of breeding plans apart from my boa, which i bought as a pet so i would never get rid of him. .


----------



## cold blooded beast

Any dwarf monitor freaks not yet voted in the calender thread?
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/772444-2012-lizard-calendar-voting-11.html
Just a heads up. . 
You have until 6 this eve. . .


----------



## daz30347

Just made some changes to my Ackies enclosure, went from 54x24x24 to 54x48x24, it was part of a double stack, but i've moved the Eyed Lizards elsewhere and drilled 2 entry points into the higher viv, 6" in diameter with branches pointing into the top viv, so far they seem to prefer the top viv! I've also made a laying box from slate tiles 

Will get some pictures tonight to show you all,


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Okay so heres a question directed at those who have kept ackies and have some experience. At what point would you say to yourself that enough is enough and seperate your ackies for good if fighting?

One of mine is growing at twice the rate of the others its a big bruiser of an ackie compared to the other two, he can be a right little shit, he bit me earlier on while I had some roaches in my fingers, they usually take off tongs and occasionally from my fingers, but tonight he got upset about something and snapped me. Now im a big boy and I can take this, but one of the other ackies (Steve Mcqueen) seems to take a beating from him regularly, he also tries to fight the other ackie, but the size difference between those isnt as big as between him and Mcqueen so it tends to be a stalemate. 

Whats my best cause of action here, Im concerned the Mcqueens lack of size is due to the unavailability of a basking site and food if hes getting bullied by this thug. In this situation what would you do, I can try and get a picture of the size difference if it will help?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Okay so heres a question directed at those who have kept ackies and have some experience. At what point would you say to yourself that enough is enough and seperate your ackies for good if fighting?
> 
> One of mine is growing at twice the rate of the others its a big bruiser of an ackie compared to the other two, he can be a right little shit, he bit me earlier on while I had some roaches in my fingers, they usually take off tongs and occasionally from my fingers, but tonight he got upset about something and snapped me. Now im a big boy and I can take this, but one of the other ackies (Steve Mcqueen) seems to take a beating from him regularly, he also tries to fight the other ackie, but the size difference between those isnt as big as between him and Mcqueen so it tends to be a stalemate.
> 
> Whats my best cause of action here, Im concerned the Mcqueens lack of size is due to the unavailability of a basking site and food if hes getting bullied by this thug. In this situation what would you do, I can try and get a picture of the size difference if it will help?


 
if its got to the point where the big chap is more than 1.5 times the size of the other two id move him on his own just so the other two can catch up hes clearly outcompeting the other two for food basking sites etc : victory:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> if its got to the point where the big chap is more than 1.5 times the size of the other two id move him on his own just so the other two can catch up hes clearly outcompeting the other two for food basking sites etc : victory:


It is heading in that direction, I will probably move the smaller one out of the viv and leave the other two, the biggest one was always a bit bigger even from the day I got them, the middle size is probably about 85% of the size of the biggest and the smaller is probably about 65% of it.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> It is heading in that direction, I will probably move the smaller one out of the viv and leave the other two, the biggest one was always a bit bigger even from the day I got them, the middle size is probably about 85% of the size of the biggest and the smaller is probably about 65% of it.


exactly the same thing happened with my trio... but my trio hardly fought so i never gave it a second thought really


----------



## Dean Cheetham

I would personally move the biggest one superspeedy, if he is already eating like a trooper i think it will effect him less (moving viv) then it would effect a smaller one that might not be eating a great deal. : victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

FIRST KIM EGG HAS PIPPED!!!!










Absolutely gutted I got to move my pair on after seeing this. What a sight to come home to, I'm absolutely buzzing!


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> FIRST KIM EGG HAS PIPPED!!!!
> 
> image
> 
> Absolutely gutted I got to move my pair on after seeing this. What a sight to come home to, I'm absolutely buzzing!


OMG :gasp:
Congratulations on this mate, you deserve it :2thumb:
How many eggs left to go now?


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> OMG :gasp:
> Congratulations on this mate, you deserve it :2thumb:
> How many eggs left to go now?


She laid 7, 4 of which I think have gone but I'm unsure on the other 2. Wait and see I suppose . Just getting the setup together now lol!!!


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> She laid 7, 4 of which I think have gone but I'm unsure on the other 2. Wait and see I suppose . Just getting the setup together now lol!!!


haha I bet you're so excited! even one is something that doesn't happen often, all your research pays off with a bit of luck i think!
Lots of pictures to come hopefully :no1:
Will you be holding this lot back or having to sell these ones too ?


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> haha I bet you're so excited! even one is something that doesn't happen often, all your research pays off with a bit of luck i think!
> Lots of pictures to come hopefully :no1:
> Will you be holding this lot back or having to sell these ones too ?


Not sure yet, will be growing it on a bit I reckon we'll have to see what happens...


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> FIRST KIM EGG HAS PIPPED!!!!
> 
> image
> 
> Absolutely gutted I got to move my pair on after seeing this. What a sight to come home to, I'm absolutely buzzing!


I feel strange. . .there was a point I was very close to saying I'd be interested in one of yours after finding out about the bloodlines involved. . . .but I have to say I'm pleased I held out. . .it means availability permitting I'll be moving outside Odatria next year at some point. . . .congratulations on the ultimate keeping success,perhaps a little bitter/sweet as you're moving the Kims on. . .but well done mate. . .hope you can post a few more pics soon:notworthy:


----------



## daz30347

Do you guys reckon she's carrying eggs? I'm unsure


----------



## Dean Cheetham

daz30347 said:


> Do you guys reckon she's carrying eggs? I'm unsure
> 
> imageimage


 
looks gravid to me :2thumb:

Well done nigel :no1: Im over the moon for you, knowing the time,effort,research you put into the kim's in order to make this happen.
So god know's how you actually feel :lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Cheers Dean I'm over the moon.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> Cheers Dean I'm over the moon.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


 
WOW!!!!! look at them yellows :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> WOW!!!!! look at them yellows :flrt::flrt:


Yep seem a little different to the hatchlings I had from Steve in Kent.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> Yep seem a little different to the hatchlings I had from Steve in Kent.


 
were the adult pair, UK CB? might have something to do with it if they was CB in a different country. We all know across sea's have much better examples then the UK


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> were the adult pair, UK CB? might have something to do with it if they was CB in a different country. We all know across sea's have much better examples then the UK


The female was apparently from Canadian Cold Blooded but I have nothing that proves that!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> The female was apparently from Canadian Cold Blooded but I have nothing that proves that!


Well there could be your answer :2thumb:
Might be worth holding back if it stays nice and yellow :mf_dribble:


----------



## rex636

Nigel_wales said:


> Cheers Dean I'm over the moon.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


Stunning Nigel ,you should be very proud of yourself well done


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> Well there could be your answer :2thumb:
> Might be worth holding back if it stays nice and yellow :mf_dribble:


We'll see what the Mrs says :bash: 



rex636 said:


> Stunning Nigel ,you should be very proud of yourself well done


Thanks mate, the lil un has absorbed the yolk sack and is now in the viv in an empty cricket container with damp kitchen towel, he'll be out to explore his viv in the next hour.










Here he is in my hand and below is another one of my youngsters at 5 months old.


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> We'll see what the Mrs says :bash:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate, the lil un has absorbed the yolk sack and is now in the viv in an empty cricket container with damp kitchen towel, he'll be out to explore his viv in the next hour.
> 
> image
> 
> Here he is in my hand and below is another one of my youngsters at 5 months old.
> 
> image


so cute! and those colours! Hopefully they won't fade too much when growing but maybe because the hatchlings you got were a bit older might be the reason for different colouring? unless ofcourse you saw freshly hatched pictures too?
Again congrats


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Wow Nigel, looking good. Congratulations mate : victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> so cute! and those colours! Hopefully they won't fade too much when growing but maybe because the hatchlings you got were a bit older might be the reason for different colouring? unless ofcourse you saw freshly hatched pictures too?
> Again congrats


I did see freshly hatched pictures they weren't this yellow but I have seen pics from American breeders and the colour does generally fade when they get around 2 - 3 months old. 



SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Wow Nigel, looking good. Congratulations mate : victory:


Thanks mate.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Another Kim egg has pipped :mf_dribble:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Nigel_wales said:


> Another Kim egg has pipped :mf_dribble:


Pic :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Well done Nigel :no1:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Dean Cheetham said:


> Well done Nigel :no1:


+1 : victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> Well done Nigel :no1:





SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> +1 : victory:


Thanks both! :no1:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Second Kim is out now, well chuffed! Still has a yolk sack so will probaly leave it in the Incubator overnight now to make sure it gets fully absorbed. Can anyone confirm if it will be ok on the Perlite overnight?

Not as yellow as the first hatchling but still stunning! :mf_dribble:


----------



## MaMExotics

Nigel_wales said:


> Second Kim is out now, well chuffed! Still has a yolk sack so will probaly leave it in the Incubator overnight now to make sure it gets fully absorbed. Can anyone confirm if it will be ok on the Perlite overnight?
> 
> Not as yellow as the first hatchling but still stunning! :mf_dribble:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


welldone all your hard work has paid off


----------



## Nigel_wales

MaMExotics said:


> welldone all your hard work has paid off


 
Cheers mate!


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

The landlords coming around for a visit tomorrow to do an inspection. My housemate seems to think it said no reptiles on the contract :whistling2: ... this might end badly


----------



## Nigel_wales

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> The landlords coming around for a visit tomorrow to do an inspection. My housemate seems to think it said no reptiles on the contract :whistling2: ... this might end badly


:gasp: have you got a copy of the contract to double check?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Nigel_wales said:


> :gasp: have you got a copy of the contract to double check?


Just checked. I can have a bird in a cage, fish in a tank without permission. A dog or a cat with permission. And no reptiles...

Never anticipated a visit from the landlord...

Hopefully when hes sees the little ackies he'll fall in love and let me keep them. If not I might have to whip the crestie out.. who can say no to one of those, especially at 4 months old.

if all else fails i'll chas ehim off with earl the python...

nah but seriously ... :eek4:


----------



## Nigel_wales

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Just checked. I can have a bird in a cage, fish in a tank without permission. A dog or a cat with permission. And no reptiles...
> 
> Never anticipated a visit from the landlord...
> 
> Hopefully when hes sees the little ackies he'll fall in love and let me keep them. If not I might have to whip the crestie out.. who can say no to one of those, especially at 4 months old.
> 
> if all else fails i'll chas ehim off with earl the python...
> 
> nah but seriously ... :eek4:


Hmm.. He may have a phobia of snakes so keep that hidden but should be fine with the lizards hopefully!!! :2thumb:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Nigel_wales said:


> Hmm.. He may have a phobia of snakes so keep that hidden but should be fine with the lizards hopefully!!! :2thumb:


I have a feeling that its an automatically generated contract by clee tomkinson the estate agent rather than something written out by the landlord, Imagine them writing out a specific contract for every landlord/every house, it would cost a fortune. So im really hoping that he'll come over, see its all clean, well looked after and theres no bugs around the house and say nothing about them. Otherwise im due to come into a large sum of money and a lot of heartache if I have to sell my collection.

I might dress everything up as birds and fish :whistling2: ... its a varanus pidgeon gull a crested guppy and two leopard budgies.


----------



## Nigel_wales

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I might dress everything up as birds and fish :whistling2: ... its a varanus pidgeon gull a crested guppy and two leopard budgies.


LMFAO!!! This made me laugh : victory:

On a serious note good luck!


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Nigel_wales said:


> LMFAO!!! This made me laugh : victory:
> 
> On a serious note good luck!


Yea thanks mate, I think I'll need it : victory:


----------



## Racheykins90

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Yea thanks mate, I think I'll need it : victory:


He better be okay with them! I dont want my crestie or leos to have no home  (or your ackies or earl)

But yes get treacle out he'll melt anyones heart hes so cuteeee! just make out you only have fruit eating reptiles :whistling2::flrt:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Just checked. I can have a bird in a cage, fish in a tank without permission. A dog or a cat with permission. And no reptiles...
> 
> Never anticipated a visit from the landlord...
> 
> Hopefully when hes sees the little ackies he'll fall in love and let me keep them. If not I might have to whip the crestie out.. who can say no to one of those, especially at 4 months old.
> 
> if all else fails i'll chas ehim off with earl the python...
> 
> nah but seriously ... :eek4:


cover them all up from a legal standpoint he isnt aloud to go routing throug your personal possentions : victory:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> cover them all up from a legal standpoint he isnt aloud to go routing throug your personal possentions : victory:


Good point, but its a big viv stack, I think covering it up will look like im trying to hide something, and it shows I know im guilty. hmmm.
Its going to be so obvious something is under there if I cover it up, If it was one viv I would cover it and pretend its a coffee table or a footrest.. But I have 3 very large vivs in 1 small room.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> cover them all up from a legal standpoint he isnt aloud to go routing throug your personal possentions : victory:


you sneaky devil, you :lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Dean Cheetham said:


> you sneaky devil, you :lol2:



what how do you think i survived my last rental? :whistling2::lol2:

Nah they were ok with it so long as they got there blood money i mean rent :lol2:

SSW i wasnt being serious he cant route through your personall possentions however if he found out some other way hed be within his rights to kick you out... 

good luck with the inspection matey 

all the best Shane


----------



## Dean Cheetham

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> what how do you think i survived my last rental? :whistling2::lol2:
> 
> Nah they were ok with it so long as they got there blood money i mean rent :lol2:
> 
> SSW i wasnt being serious he cant route through your personall possentions however if he found out some other way hed be within his rights to kick you out...
> 
> good luck with the inspection matey
> 
> all the best Shane


haha i would never be able to hide my viv's :lol2:
I will find somewhere reptile friendly :2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Dean Cheetham said:


> haha i would never be able to hide my viv's :lol2:
> I will find somewhere reptile friendly :2thumb:


buy your own house :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> buy your own house :lol2:


Yeh thats a good point but you gotta have the inital funds :whistling2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Dean Cheetham said:


> Yeh thats a good point but you gotta have the inital funds :whistling2:


yeah there is that mate and you end up skinter than you started out :whip::lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> yeah there is that mate and you end up skinter than you started out :whip::lol2:


 
Joys of owning your own home :lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Haven't seen a lot of these guys since putting them in the viv but managed to get a couple of shots in whilst they spent their first hour exploring, never to be seen again :lol2:! 






























All 3 spend are always under this nice warm piece of stone! 










Sorry about the last pic didn't want to open the glass and wake the little guy up :blush:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Nothing was said  He walked around, was pleased that the house was in better condition than when it was first let to us and was gone within 2 minutes of walking in the door, he barely entered my room, looked at the vivs, asked me how everything was and said 'okay great' then left. :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Hey guys, lots of pic's and a video if your interested :2thumb:
Varanus Prasinus + Varanus exanthematicus


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Heres an update on my little fella's again. Becoming bigger fellas. Theyve grown so much since my last update, the smallest one (steve Mcqueen) is catching up with the others due to his love of dubia roaches which he will take from my hand if hes in the mood. Hes now about 9/10ths of the size of the middle size and 7/10ths of the biggest one (now called arnie because its a monster!)

Heres some pics! ....

Arnie is the fat b:censor:rd on the branch :lol2:


----------



## Racheykins90

gotta love steve mcqueen hes such a cool little guy, but not so little anymore!woo :2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Heres an update on my little fella's again. Becoming bigger fellas. Theyve grown so much since my last update, the smallest one (steve Mcqueen) is catching up with the others due to his love of dubia roaches which he will take from my hand if hes in the mood. Hes now about 9/10ths of the size of the middle size and 7/10ths of the biggest one (now called arnie because its a monster!)
> 
> Heres some pics! ....
> 
> Arnie is the fat b:censor:rd on the branch :lol2:
> image
> image
> image
> image


#

thats eactly what my three did spread out into those sizes :lol2:

looking good buddy :mf_dribble::no1:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

The fighting seems to have ceased for now too. I think moving the viv around has done them justice as they have a few different areas to bask at different temps off the heat source, and lots of climbimg places now too. 

The only thing is I cant track how much food they are eating as they wont touch crickets or locust unless they really have to. They will chase roaches, but I think they have gotten so used to chasing fast prey like roaches that they are not bothered with slow prey any more.

If I throw 10 locust in there right in front of them then 8 of those will be there 48 hours later, if a locust just happens to hop away from the ackie at the right moment then it will get it, otherwise the locust are ignored.

Ive even moved to banded crickets as they are fast moving, but not a lot of interest unless they freak the crickets and the crickets run like mad. Although Its hard to track how many crickets are in there at any one time as they are master hiders and escapists so they are either being slowly eaten or dissapearing into my house.

Do you think the fact that I dont see them eat crickets or locust much could be due to thefact that I generally have 20+ prey items in my viv at any one time so they are always satisfied, so dont eat the food as I put it it but graze throughout the day?

My red runner colony needs a bit of recouperation due to a mass escape into the walls of my house, so my housemates took the tub and put it out in the rain where I lost about 300 egg cases, so what was a colony capable of feeding for a few months lost half my roaches to the walls and all my eggs to the rain. And my dubias are just about to boom so I dont want to feed off more than a couple a day until it does, so roaches are not on the menu as much as the ackies want them to be. They wont look at worms either.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> #
> 
> thats eactly what my three did spread out into those sizes :lol2:
> 
> looking good buddy :mf_dribble::no1:


Thanks mate :no1:

its wierd, could be a dominance thing, the most dominant grows bigger than the others??


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Thanks mate :no1:
> 
> its wierd, could be a dominance thing, the most dominant grows bigger than the others??


basically yes : victory: thats all its down to.


----------



## cold blooded beast

I have been promising for ages (since very first time of posting a pic in fact) to get some better quality shots up. . .









































The funny thing is. . .I have bought the Mrs a reasonable compact camera 14.1 mp and 16x optical zoom . . . .yet these shots were me just faffing around with a new 8mp phone earlier!! . .pleasantly surprised if I'm honest. . .hope you enjoy. . .and yes:lol2:I know I aint much of a photographer either way:whistling2:


----------



## jimmythetramp

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> The fighting seems to have ceased for now too. I think moving the viv around has done them justice as they have a few different areas to bask at different temps off the heat source, and lots of climbimg places now too.
> 
> The only thing is I cant track how much food they are eating as they wont touch crickets or locust unless they really have to. They will chase roaches, but I think they have gotten so used to chasing fast prey like roaches that they are not bothered with slow prey any more.
> 
> If I throw 10 locust in there right in front of them then 8 of those will be there 48 hours later, if a locust just happens to hop away from the ackie at the right moment then it will get it, otherwise the locust are ignored.
> 
> Ive even moved to banded crickets as they are fast moving, but not a lot of interest unless they freak the crickets and the crickets run like mad. Although Its hard to track how many crickets are in there at any one time as they are master hiders and escapists so they are either being slowly eaten or dissapearing into my house.
> 
> Do you think the fact that I dont see them eat crickets or locust much could be due to thefact that I generally have 20+ prey items in my viv at any one time so they are always satisfied, so dont eat the food as I put it it but graze throughout the day?
> 
> My red runner colony needs a bit of recouperation due to a mass escape into the walls of my house, so my housemates took the tub and put it out in the rain where I lost about 300 egg cases, so what was a colony capable of feeding for a few months lost half my roaches to the walls and all my eggs to the rain. And my dubias are just about to boom so I dont want to feed off more than a couple a day until it does, so roaches are not on the menu as much as the ackies want them to be. They wont look at worms either.


hi mate, glad to hear your guys have settled down a bit, i must admit i have no idea how much dash is eating, i chucked in 8 locust in their yesterday and all are till hanging around now, and theirs always atlas 10 dubias in there but they always hide before he even notices them so i honestly don't know what he's eating, but mine wont touch worms either (wax, silk, butter, meal, morio) which is rather frustrating, dash went through a phase when i first got him where he loved his crickets but then he went off them as soon as i started getting him on roaches, so who knows what he'd doing. just glad he's not the only one being fusssy :lol2: 

how much are you seeing your out and about/basking lately? do you see much of them? 

i've been working late shifts all week and haven't been back in by the time lights went out so haven't seen him much, but apparently the mrs hasn't seen him out the last few days and yesterday i had to lift up his stack at 5pm as he hadn't been out all day, i completely changed his soil last week and i'm a little concerned it is to cold and damp for him to warm up properly and come out? any ideas guys?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

The soil shouldnt be too cold and damp if your temps are right, damp is good because it raises the humidity loads, you want lots of humidity with monitors, but your basking bulb should be heating it up nicely. What are the surface temps of your basking site? maybe move the soil around a bit each day so that the stuff that was warm yesterday goes into the cool side today and the colder stuff gets warmed up so you can stabilise the soil temps again.

Mine are always out, literally all 3 of them will be out from lights on to lights off basking, running round with each other, climbing and doing whatever they do. 

But being a fussy eater wasnt something I expected off monitors, I used to go through fazes with my bearded dragons where they would lose interest in certain foods only to absolutely love them again 3 months down the line. 

Do you have any other foods in there apart from locust and dubias? I try and keep a background of crickets just because I know crickets can be fast and jumpy when they want to be. I find that when everything is heavily dusted it catches their interest a bit more. I think from a young age they associate the white powder with food, so heavily dusting.

if you know where he likes to hide, get some tongs, grab a dubia by the arse and place it in front of the hiding are where he can see it, thats how I catch the attention of mine, then as they go to see what it is i let it go and they chase it down and gobble it.


----------



## Nigel_wales

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> The soil shouldnt be too cold and damp if your temps are right, damp is good because it raises the humidity loads, you want lots of humidity with monitors, but your basking bulb should be heating it up nicely. What are the surface temps of your basking site? maybe move the soil around a bit each day so that the stuff that was warm yesterday goes into the cool side today and the colder stuff gets warmed up so you can stabilise the soil temps again.
> 
> Mine are always out, literally all 3 of them will be out from lights on to lights off basking, running round with each other, climbing and doing whatever they do.
> 
> But being a fussy eater wasnt something I expected off monitors, I used to go through fazes with my bearded dragons where they would lose interest in certain foods only to absolutely love them again 3 months down the line.
> 
> Do you have any other foods in there apart from locust and dubias? I try and keep a background of crickets just because I know crickets can be fast and jumpy when they want to be. I find that when everything is heavily dusted it catches their interest a bit more. I think from a young age they associate the white powder with food, so heavily dusting.
> 
> if you know where he likes to hide, get some tongs, grab a dubia by the arse and place it in front of the hiding are where he can see it, thats how I catch the attention of mine, then as they go to see what it is i let it go and they chase it down and gobble it.


Depends how much soil is in the viv, I have 12 inches of leaf litter and soil in one of mine and I'm having loads of trouble heating it up so I've screwed 3 lengths of baton underneath to provide a gap underneath and I will be screwing heat cable to it so there is heat coming from below as well, this will be on a stat obviously.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> I have been promising for ages (since very first time of posting a pic in fact) to get some better quality shots up. . .image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> image
> The funny thing is. . .I have bought the Mrs a reasonable compact camera 14.1 mp and 16x optical zoom . . . .yet these shots were me just faffing around with a new 8mp phone earlier!! . .pleasantly surprised if I'm honest. . .hope you enjoy. . .and yes:lol2:I know I aint much of a photographer either way:whistling2:


Awesome pics!! I mean, check out those tails!! :2thumb:


----------



## jimmythetramp

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> The soil shouldnt be too cold and damp if your temps are right, damp is good because it raises the humidity loads, you want lots of humidity with monitors, but your basking bulb should be heating it up nicely. What are the surface temps of your basking site? maybe move the soil around a bit each day so that the stuff that was warm yesterday goes into the cool side today and the colder stuff gets warmed up so you can stabilise the soil temps again.
> 
> Mine are always out, literally all 3 of them will be out from lights on to lights off basking, running round with each other, climbing and doing whatever they do.
> 
> But being a fussy eater wasnt something I expected off monitors, I used to go through fazes with my bearded dragons where they would lose interest in certain foods only to absolutely love them again 3 months down the line.
> 
> Do you have any other foods in there apart from locust and dubias? I try and keep a background of crickets just because I know crickets can be fast and jumpy when they want to be. I find that when everything is heavily dusted it catches their interest a bit more. I think from a young age they associate the white powder with food, so heavily dusting.
> 
> if you know where he likes to hide, get some tongs, grab a dubia by the arse and place it in front of the hiding are where he can see it, thats how I catch the attention of mine, then as they go to see what it is i let it go and they chase it down and gobble it.


i always try and have a good amount of humidity aiming between 60-80% basking spot is about 145F dropping down about 10 degrees each level of his retes stack, but the room he's in has really low ambient temps, i struggle keeping the cool end above 72 unless i have a room heater on which bunks it up to 80f, am thinking about installing a ceramic to help keep the temps up in the cool end and ensure that they don't drop too low, their is still about 9ish crickets in their at the minute and i leave a load of veg and gut load diet in their overnight to ensure everything is getting gut loaded for him, oh dont worry everything is heavily dusted! i go through tons of calci-dust a week! i've noticed that yours are a lot more "tame than mine, i wanted to give him a bit of the hands off approach to let him settle but every time i open the doors to feed him he go hiding and then doesn't want anything that i chuck in for him, i'm not worried as i noticed that he'd done a massive poo yesterday so must be eating something and isn't struggling with any retained shed but will try and mix the soil up and install that ceramic and see if that helps,

cheers again mate, i appreciate it : victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

jimmythetramp said:


> i always try and have a good amount of humidity aiming between 60-80% basking spot is about 145F dropping down about 10 degrees each level of his retes stack, but the room he's in has really low ambient temps, i struggle keeping the cool end above 72 unless i have a room heater on which bunks it up to 80f, am thinking about installing a ceramic to help keep the temps up in the cool end and ensure that they don't drop too low, their is still about 9ish crickets in their at the minute and i leave a load of veg and gut load diet in their overnight to ensure everything is getting gut loaded for him, oh dont worry everything is heavily dusted! i go through tons of calci-dust a week! i've noticed that yours are a lot more "tame than mine, i wanted to give him a bit of the hands off approach to let him settle but every time i open the doors to feed him he go hiding and then doesn't want anything that i chuck in for him, i'm not worried as i noticed that he'd done a massive poo yesterday so must be eating something and isn't struggling with any retained shed but will try and mix the soil up and install that ceramic and see if that helps,
> 
> cheers again mate, i appreciate it : victory:


Sounds like you may need a ceramic on a stat to bump up overall temps. It's inactivity could be a result of low ambient temps even though you have a hot basking spot. You'll also find with basking spots of that heat that your lizard could burn being so cool and moving into such a hot basking spot too quickly. Bump up the ambients and I reckon you'll notice a difference! My Ackies/ Kim's have a coolend temp in the low 80's...

How deep is the substrate in there?


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Right, that's me all back from me holibags, and rarin' to get started!!
Well, I mean from tomorrow :lol2:

Gonna start varnishing the wood, and I was wondering if it would be cool to finish off the stuff that I used for my beardies background?

It's just regular clear, matt B&Q floor varnish :2thumb:


----------



## jimmythetramp

Nigel_wales said:


> Sounds like you may need a ceramic on a stat to bump up overall temps. It's inactivity could be a result of low ambient temps even though you have a hot basking spot. You'll also find with basking spots of that heat that your lizard could burn being so cool and moving into such a hot basking spot too quickly. Bump up the ambients and I reckon you'll notice a difference! My Ackies/ Kim's have a coolend temp in the low 80's...
> 
> How deep is the substrate in there?


sound advice and i'm digging out my pulse stat as we speak, and i hope it makes a difference, i have about 3inches of soil/sand at the front with a 12inch heap in one of the back corners, where would you put the ceramic in the middle of the viv or the cool end? cheers for your advice


----------



## Nigel_wales

jimmythetramp said:


> sound advice and i'm digging out my pulse stat as we speak, and i hope it makes a difference, i have about 3inches of soil/sand at the front with a 12inch heap in one of the back corners, where would you put the ceramic in the middle of the viv or the cool end? cheers for your advice


I'd put it in the middle mate. There's a lot of debate on where to put the probe for the stat but as long as you have a digital thermometer in the cool end keep messing with the stat until it stays constant in the low 80's at the cool end. 

Another thing which may be affecting your Ackie could be night time temps? How cold does it go?


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Awesome pics!! I mean, check out those tails!! :2thumb:


:lol2: am I earning a reputation as a Tailophile?. . .but seriously thanks for the kind remark. . .pics can only get better. . .and then there's the prospect of a newbie (to DOUBLE my Monitor count:2thumb. ...THEN. . .I can keep Freckles' pics to DM thread. ..and the pics of the BIGGUN to M&T thread. . .if all goes to plan that is. . .You have any new shots of Sol recently? . . .


----------



## jimmythetramp

Nigel_wales said:


> I'd put it in the middle mate. There's a lot of debate on where to put the probe for the stat but as long as you have a digital thermometer in the cool end keep messing with the stat until it stays constant in the low 80's at the cool end.
> 
> Another thing which may be affecting your Ackie could be night time temps? How cold does it go?


thats what i was thinking too, i like to maintain a temperature gradient but i have 3 digital thermometers dotted around the viv so monitoring temps shouldn't be a problem. night time temps have usually been about 75 but these last couple of weeks have been going as low as 70, i've read from a few sources that this is too low but i've also read that this is fine? what temps do you maintain at night?

Thanks again : victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

jimmythetramp said:


> thats what i was thinking too, i like to maintain a temperature gradient but i have 3 digital thermometers dotted around the viv so monitoring temps shouldn't be a problem. night time temps have usually been about 75 but these last couple of weeks have been going as low as 70, i've read from a few sources that this is too low but i've also read that this is fine? what temps do you maintain at night?
> 
> Thanks again : victory:


People say they are fine to the low 60's but I don't go lower than 70 with my adults and keep my young ones above 75 at night.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> :lol2: am I earning a reputation as a Tailophile?. . .but seriously thanks for the kind remark. . .pics can only get better. . .and then there's the prospect of a newbie (to DOUBLE my Monitor count:2thumb. ...THEN. . .I can keep Freckles' pics to DM thread. ..and the pics of the BIGGUN to M&T thread. . .if all goes to plan that is. . .You have any new shots of Sol recently? . . .


Ooooohhhh, sounds interesting. Any clues???? :whistling2:

No pics yet - I collect all my babies tomorrow :2thumb: house is too quiet without them :sad:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jo-jo-beans said:


> Ooooohhhh, sounds interesting. Any clues???? :whistling2:
> 
> No pics yet - I collect all my babies tomorrow :2thumb: house is too quiet without them :sad:


my moneys on an argus. 

ill bet tis horrible going on holiday wish i could take wee steve and milli with me :lol2:


----------



## jimmythetramp

Nigel_wales said:


> People say they are fine to the low 60's but I don't go lower than 70 with my adults and keep my young ones above 75 at night.


cheers for the quick reply mate, ive just ordered a night eye for the stat to allow for a temp drop at night but i will make sure i keep a close eye on the night temps too, thanks once again :no1:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> my moneys on an argus.
> 
> ill bet tis horrible going on holiday wish i could take wee steve and milli with me :lol2:


Ooooooohhhh, not sure many hotels would be happy with that Shane.

I'm lucky I've only got the one big un :whistling2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

jo-jo-beans said:


> Ooooohhhh, sounds interesting. Any clues???? :whistling2:
> 
> No pics yet - I collect all my babies tomorrow :2thumb: house is too quiet without them :sad:


Where did you leave them if you dont mind me asking always thought what would I do if I went away?



ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> my moneys on an argus.
> 
> ill bet tis horrible going on holiday wish i could take wee steve and milli with me :lol2:


I reckon Argus or Mertens  



jimmythetramp said:


> cheers for the quick reply mate, ive just ordered a night eye for the stat to allow for a temp drop at night but i will make sure i keep a close eye on the night temps too, thanks once again :no1:


No worries mate!


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Ooooohhhh, sounds interesting. Any clues???? :whistling2:
> 
> No pics yet - I collect all my babies tomorrow :2thumb: house is too quiet without them :sad:


Oh. . .Ackie fever has risen to an all time high in your houshold I bet. . . .tell ya what I reckon Hubby is gonna love their BIG characters in little packages. . .and clues?!?!?. . .well BIG long _special_ tail,leg in each corner,forked tongue,smart. . .and a killing machine. . . .so NO. . .no clues:lol2:really. . .I've learned the rule of suspense on ere already. . .: victory:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jo-jo-beans said:


> Ooooooohhhh, not sure many hotels would be happy with that Shane.
> 
> I'm lucky I've only got the one big un :whistling2:


yes for now :whistling2:

hotel? nahhh i go camping :2thumb: its cheaper and more fun


----------



## Nigel_wales

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> yes for now :whistling2:
> 
> hotel? nahhh i go camping :2thumb: its cheaper and more fun


Get a tidy generator and you have electric for the vivs n all :lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Nigel_wales said:


> Get a tidy generator and you have electric for the vivs n all :lol2:


 
:lol2: i like it ill suggest to the mrs we get a bigass campervan convert half of it for monitors :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

:whistling2:. . .not gonna play. . .yes . . .no. . . .smaller. . .BIGGER. . .but one thing I can say. . . .It's gonna be an exciting venture. . .Nigel how are th Kimbles hatchlings growing,feeding,pooping?


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Nigel_wales said:


> Where did you leave them if you dont mind me asking always thought what would I do if I went away?


Hey Nigel, 
My python, beardie and BTS, go up to my friends pet shop - they do boarding, but their max viv is 4x2x2

Sol goes to a guy out in Edinburgh, who has experience with big lizards and also the one large viv that he uses for big snakies as well.

It's a total weight off my mind knowing that there is always somewhere Sol can go. :2thumb:

Costs me a frickin fortune, and that's not including the frickin cat hotel!!!
Love them all really!!!


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> Oh. . .Ackie fever has risen to an all time high in your houshold I bet. . . .tell ya what I reckon Hubby is gonna love their BIG characters in little packages. . .and clues?!?!?. . .well BIG long _special_ tail,leg in each corner,forked tongue,smart. . .and a killing machine. . . .so NO. . .no clues:lol2:really. . .I've learned the rule of suspense on ere already. . .: victory:


Ackie fever is peaking, but it's not even those babies I'm collecting. Just the rest of the family from their holiday homes.

They're all special :flrt:

Suppose we'll just have to wait then . . . . :whistling2:


----------



## SourGrapes

Guys, I gotta question for ya.

It's taken a good 3 months to decide, but I'm planning on getting an Ackie sometime around early 2012. I've been doing a lot of research, but there's a couple questions regarding feeding I can't seem to find an answer to, I'd really appreciate any of your help, thanks.

I'm wondering, firstly, which species of invert to choose as my staples? I've been thinking of maybe choosing a couple species as the "regulars" so to speak, and ordering the Ackie something different at least once a week, so the diet keeps nice and varied. Would this be a good plan? Or would the diet need more variaton?

Secondly, what are the best staples for Ackies? I've heard crickets are too noisy (even "silent" ones), I've heard horror stories of roaches escaping (even dubias, which supposedly can't climb), I've heard mealworms can cause digestive problems, and I've heard that locusts are too expensive and hard to breed. Bleugh, so confusing!

Thirdly, would it be worth setting up a colony for a single (possibly two) Ackie(s)? I mean, ordering food every week looks like it gets expensive-and I've heard these monitors eat a lot.

Apologies about all the questions, it'll be my first lizard so I'm just kinda nervous about getting everything right. If I'm overthinking things or being paranoid, I apologize :lol2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

: victory:


SourGrapes said:


> Guys, I gotta question for ya.
> 
> It's taken a good 3 months to decide, but I'm planning on getting an Ackie sometime around early 2012. I've been doing a lot of research, but there's a couple questions regarding feeding I can't seem to find an answer to, I'd really appreciate any of your help, thanks.
> 
> I'm wondering, firstly, which species of invert to choose as my staples? I've been thinking of maybe choosing a couple species as the "regulars" so to speak, and ordering the Ackie something different at least once a week, so the diet keeps nice and varied. Would this be a good plan? Or would the diet need more variaton?
> 
> Secondly, what are the best staples for Ackies? I've heard crickets are too noisy (even "silent" ones), I've heard horror stories of roaches escaping (even dubias, which supposedly can't climb), I've heard mealworms can cause digestive problems, and I've heard that locusts are too expensive and hard to breed. Bleugh, so confusing!
> 
> Thirdly, would it be worth setting up a colony for a single (possibly two) Ackie(s)? I mean, ordering food every week looks like it gets expensive-and I've heard these monitors eat a lot.
> 
> Apologies about all the questions, it'll be my first lizard so I'm just kinda nervous about getting everything right. If I'm overthinking things or being paranoid, I apologize :lol2:


great choice mate  I really want to sit and tap out a huge reply right now but I have an important uni deadline in two days so need to resist. Im sure you'll get your answers here but if you dont then PM me on wednesday and I'll be free for a bit to to sit and help you out. : victory:


----------



## SourGrapes

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> : victory:
> 
> great choice mate  I really want to sit and tap out a huge reply right now but I have an important uni deadline in two days so need to resist. Im sure you'll get your answers here but if you dont then PM me on wednesday and I'll be free for a bit to to sit and help you out. : victory:


Many thanks man, greatly appreciated. :thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

would always advise to start a colony, free food for life with just 2 ackies :2thumb:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

SourGrapes said:


> Guys, I gotta question for ya.
> 
> It's taken a good 3 months to decide, but I'm planning on getting an Ackie sometime around early 2012. I've been doing a lot of research, but there's a couple questions regarding feeding I can't seem to find an answer to, I'd really appreciate any of your help, thanks.
> 
> I'm wondering, firstly, which species of invert to choose as my staples? I've been thinking of maybe choosing a couple species as the "regulars" so to speak, and ordering the Ackie something different at least once a week, so the diet keeps nice and varied. Would this be a good plan? Or would the diet need more variaton?
> 
> Secondly, what are the best staples for Ackies? I've heard crickets are too noisy (even "silent" ones), I've heard horror stories of roaches escaping (even dubias, which supposedly can't climb), I've heard mealworms can cause digestive problems, and I've heard that locusts are too expensive and hard to breed. Bleugh, so confusing!
> 
> Thirdly, would it be worth setting up a colony for a single (possibly two) Ackie(s)? I mean, ordering food every week looks like it gets expensive-and I've heard these monitors eat a lot.
> 
> Apologies about all the questions, it'll be my first lizard so I'm just kinda nervous about getting everything right. If I'm overthinking things or being paranoid, I apologize :lol2:


Hey hey!!
Welcome to the Dwarf Mony thread!! :welcome:

Gents, may I?? :lol2:

Ok, I'm in the same boat as you Hun. I'm getting a trio of Ackies at the beginning of December, and I'm in the middle of getting things set up the now.

Ok, staple feeder - most of the guys on here, have colonies of some kind, mostly Dubia roaches. I have one myself - got it about 4 months ago, and have been using it sparingly for my other lizards, as it's gonna be my staple for my little Ackies - and they so better like them. As well as that they will be getting offered a whole host of other bugs - crickets, hoppers, and various worms.

I'll be staying away from brown crickets as I hate the buggers with a passion. Even althought they are quiet, they jump quite high, they are rather fast and they just give me the heebies!!!!!!

Just noticed that dean posted and cut my long story short :devil:

So, yup, colony of dubias :2thumb:


----------



## SourGrapes

jo-jo-beans said:


> Hey hey!!
> Welcome to the Dwarf Mony thread!! :welcome:
> 
> Gents, may I?? :lol2:
> 
> Ok, I'm in the same boat as you Hun. I'm getting a trio of Ackies at the beginning of December, and I'm in the middle of getting things set up the now.
> 
> Ok, staple feeder - most of the guys on here, have colonies of some kind, mostly Dubia roaches. I have one myself - got it about 4 months ago, and have been using it sparingly for my other lizards, as it's gonna be my staple for my little Ackies - and they so better like them. As well as that they will be getting offered a whole host of other bugs - crickets, hoppers, and various worms.
> 
> I'll be staying away from brown crickets as I hate the buggers with a passion. Even althought they are quiet, they jump quite high, they are rather fast and they just give me the heebies!!!!!!
> 
> Just noticed that dean posted and cut my long story short :devil:
> 
> So, yup, colony of dubias :2thumb:


Haha, thanks for all the info, really appreciated. Been looking into Dubias a lot, they sound like the best option-so I guess Dubias it is. As long as I don't find any escapee's in my kitchen cupboards that is. :lol2:

Things are shaping up to be pretty pricey though-looks like just the vivarium, decor and heating/lighting is going to cost upwards of £300. Good thing I've got plenty of money stashed away for this, haha.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

SourGrapes said:


> Haha, thanks for all the info, really appreciated. Been looking into Dubias a lot, they sound like the best option-so I guess Dubias it is. As long as I don't find any escapee's in my kitchen cupboards that is. :lol2:
> 
> Things are shaping up to be pretty pricey though-looks like just the vivarium, decor and heating/lighting is going to cost upwards of £300. Good thing I've got plenty of money stashed away for this, haha.


What size of viv are you going for?


----------



## SourGrapes

jo-jo-beans said:


> What size of viv are you going for?


4x2x2 is all I have space for at the moment. It's a little small, I know, but it's really all I can give. Hopefully I'll be getting a young lizard from a breeder, so he'll be content in the viv for a while. I have some plans to rearrange a bit of furniture sometime and open up this big, empty 6x2x3 space against one wall for when he gets older. :whistling2:

But yeah, for now, a 4x2x2.


----------



## Nigel_wales

SourGrapes said:


> 4x2x2 is all I have space for at the moment. It's a little small, I know, but it's really all I can give. Hopefully I'll be getting a young lizard from a breeder, so he'll be content in the viv for a while. I have some plans to rearrange a bit of furniture sometime and open up this big, empty 6x2x3 space against one wall for when he gets older. :whistling2:
> 
> But yeah, for now, a 4x2x2.


A single Ackie will live in a 4x2x2 for life however I used to keep mine in a 6x2x2 and they reall appreciate the extra room, using it all well! Ideally though you want a deep substrate as they are a burrowing species and if provided with 12 inches of substrate they will make a labrinyth of tunnels which is kind of cool and lets them behave a bit more naturally. Not many people do this for obvious reasons which is a shame.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Nigel_wales said:


> A single Ackie will live in a 4x2x2 for life however I used to keep mine in a 6x2x2 and they reall appreciate the extra room, using it all well! Ideally though you want a deep substrate as they are a burrowing species and if provided with 12 inches of substrate they will make a labrinyth of tunnels which is kind of cool and lets them behave a bit more naturally. Not many people do this for obvious reasons which is a shame.


Ive had a few times where I have 'lost' my juvies in their labyrinth. I used to panic to start off with when I couldnt find them, but I just leave them to it now, they'll come out.


----------



## Nigel_wales

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Ive had a few times where I have 'lost' my juvies in their labyrinth. I used to panic to start off with when I couldnt find them, but I just leave them to it now, they'll come out.


Glad someone can spell Labyrinth! 

But yea if I ever got Ackies again when I have more space so my Mrs doesn't get annoyed I'll definately be building an enclosure to include a deep, heated substrate.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Last night I removed the brick from the entrance to the nestbox full of soil/ sand for my sub-adult Kim's, it has been blocked up since they have been in there. I came home from work this afternoon and they were no where to be seen, food had been eaten and fresh feces on the basking slab so they had been out at some point. I thought I'd see if they were using the nestbox, I opened it up and to my suprise I could see one with it's tail out of the burrow and another deep inside another one. Really interesting as this species are not known to burrow much only for nesting but as you can see from the pics they seem to be doing a pretty damn good job of it! I enjoy seeing odd/ different behaviours makes it a little bit more interesting. Definately need to heat my substrate now as they haven't burrowed in there once and it's a lot colder than the soil in the nestbox which is probaly why!!! Enjoy the pics of the babies as well they all seem to be doing well and are a little bit more outgoing now!


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Nigel_wales said:


> Last night I removed the brick from the entrance to the nestbox full of soil/ sand for my sub-adult Kim's, it has been blocked up since they have been in there. I came home from work this afternoon and they were no where to be seen, food had been eaten and fresh feces on the basking slab so they had been out at some point. I thought I'd see if they were using the nestbox, I opened it up and to my suprise I could see one with it's tail out of the burrow and another deep inside another one. Really interesting as this species are not known to burrow much only for nesting but as you can see from the pics they seem to be doing a pretty damn good job of it! I enjoy seeing odd/ different behaviours makes it a little bit more interesting. Definately need to heat my substrate now as they haven't burrowed in there once and it's a lot colder than the soil in the nestbox which is probaly why!!! Enjoy the pics of the babies as well they all seem to be doing well and are a little bit more outgoing now!
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image



sexy beasts matey and a very good demo of why heated substrates are proberly another step in this hobby :no1:


----------



## Nigel_wales

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> sexy beasts matey and a very good demo of why heated substrates are proberly another step in this hobby :no1:


Yep I'll be putting a post up soon on a way to heat substrate with pics so people can rip into it and help me improve on it. It has to be done if it's 11 inches like mine. I dug down around 6 inches and it's in the low 70's! Any eggs laid there would die pretty quickly I reckon! I agree they are sexy beasts!


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Nigel_wales said:


> Yep I'll be putting a post up soon on a way to heat substrate with pics so people can rip into it and help me improve on it. It has to be done if it's 11 inches like mine. I dug down around 6 inches and it's in the low 70's! Any eggs laid there would die pretty quickly I reckon! I agree they are sexy beasts!



i dont think theyd lay eggs in it to be honest there quite picky about were they lay em if girlie monitors dont have suitable laying quarters they just tend to scatter em everywhere or worse become eggbound 

i look forward to the post mukka :2thumb:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Nigel_wales said:


> Last night I removed the brick from the entrance to the nestbox full of soil/ sand for my sub-adult Kim's, it has been blocked up since they have been in there. I came home from work this afternoon and they were no where to be seen, food had been eaten and fresh feces on the basking slab so they had been out at some point. I thought I'd see if they were using the nestbox, I opened it up and to my suprise I could see one with it's tail out of the burrow and another deep inside another one. Really interesting as this species are not known to burrow much only for nesting but as you can see from the pics they seem to be doing a pretty damn good job of it! I enjoy seeing odd/ different behaviours makes it a little bit more interesting. Definately need to heat my substrate now as they haven't burrowed in there once and it's a lot colder than the soil in the nestbox which is probaly why!!! Enjoy the pics of the babies as well they all seem to be doing well and are a little bit more outgoing now!
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


totally agree, they are gorge!!

Particularly like the 4th pic, when he's lying spread out. So caaaayoooooooot!!


----------



## Nigel_wales

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> i dont think theyd lay eggs in it to be honest there quite picky about were they lay em if girlie monitors dont have suitable laying quarters they just tend to scatter em everywhere or worse become eggbound
> 
> i look forward to the post mukka :2thumb:


Yea that's what I was getting at, young inexperienced females tend to lay anywhere but as they get older they get fussier. 

I should be doing it this weekend if I have time so the post will be up early next week :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

jo-jo-beans said:


> totally agree, they are gorge!!
> 
> Particularly like the 4th pic, when he's lying spread out. So caaaayoooooooot!!


Cheers Jo! btw its not he it's she (wishful thinking) :lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Nigel_wales said:


> Yea that's what I was getting at, young inexperienced females tend to lay anywhere but as they get older they get fussier.
> 
> I should be doing it this weekend if I have time so the post will be up early next week :2thumb:


sorry mate that was for anynewbs reading i should start adding that when talking to expereined keepers :lol2:

i look forward to it buddy im trying to decide to include underfloor heating in me adult argus viv :mf_dribble:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Nigel_wales said:


> Cheers Jo! btw its not he it's she (wishful thinking) :lol2:


a wing and a hope buddy :lol2: i know the feeling


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Nigel_wales said:


> Cheers Jo! btw its not he it's she (wishful thinking) :lol2:


Apologies :blush: hope the little girlie didn't take too much of an offence :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> sorry mate that was for anynewbs reading i should start adding that when talking to expereined keepers :lol2:
> 
> i look forward to it buddy im trying to decide to include underfloor heating in me adult argus viv :mf_dribble:


I wouldnt say experienced just done a stupid amount of research :lol2: I'm kind of sad like that, if I take interest to something I get a bit obsessed :lol2: 



jo-jo-beans said:


> Apologies :blush: hope the little girlie didn't take too much of an offence :2thumb:


:lol2: Ackies soon Jo :no1: I bet your excited! The eggs I got from the adults I had are due to hatch in January I can't wait, feel a bit gutted though as I haven't got the adults anymore!


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Nigel_wales said:


> I wouldnt say experienced just done a stupid amount of research :lol2: I'm kind of sad like that, if I take interest to something I get a bit obsessed :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2: Ackies soon Jo :no1: I bet your excited! The eggs I got from the adults I had are due to hatch in January I can't wait, feel a bit gutted though as I haven't got the adults anymore!


I know!! Mega-cited!!!!!!! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

On a side note - When I was picking up Sol earlier on today, I got a wee cuddle from a 4 month old sav. It was gorgeous!! I struggled to put him back as he would have fitted in my pocket nicely!! So on the list now. But no idea how to talk hub in to letting me get another big viv :whistling2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

jo-jo-beans said:


> I know!! Mega-cited!!!!!!! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> 
> On a side note - When I was picking up Sol earlier on today, I got a wee cuddle from a 4 month old sav. It was gorgeous!! I struggled to put him back as he would have fitted in my pocket nicely!! So on the list now. But no idea how to talk hub in to letting me get another big viv :whistling2:


Just do it and when he asks just say it was there all along :2thumb:

As a man if my fiance said that I wouldnt question it because it probably means I wasnt listening to her at some point, which will put me in the dog house.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Just do it and when he asks just say it was there all along :2thumb:
> 
> As a man if my fiance said that I wouldnt question it because it probably means I wasnt listening to her at some point, which will put me in the dog house.


You see, if I thought I'd get away with it, I probably would :2thumb:

Think little Bosc is gonna have to wait, unless, I'm sure I read a care sheet that says its cool to keep them in a 45x45x60 exo terra, and you know, I've got an empty one!!! Whoooooohooooooo :whistling2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

jo-jo-beans said:


> You see, if I thought I'd get away with it, I probably would :2thumb:
> 
> Think little Bosc is gonna have to wait, unless, I'm sure I read a care sheet that says its cool to keep them in a 45x45x60 exo terra, and you know, I've got an empty one!!! Whoooooohooooooo :whistling2:


haha the old... 'oh my god people said he wouldnt get this big, everyone told me he would be fine in an exo for life, we cant get rid of him now' trick..

I like it! :lol2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> haha the old... 'oh my god people said he wouldnt get this big, everyone told me he would be fine in an exo for life, we cant get rid of him now' trick..
> 
> I like it! :lol2:


Yup, and not even having to resort to my womanly wiles :whistling2::whistling2:

Although I could probably bribe him with CoD MW3, yeah, that would do the trick!! :lol2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

jo-jo-beans said:


> You see, if I thought I'd get away with it, I probably would :2thumb:
> 
> Think little Bosc is gonna have to wait, unless, I'm sure I read a care sheet that says its cool to keep them in a 45x45x60 exo terra, and you know, I've got an empty one!!! Whoooooohooooooo :whistling2:


Also j-beans, any chance you could put some tegu and viv pics up at some point. Im getting the tegu bug and it'll be some time before Im allowed a big beastie : victory:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

jo-jo-beans said:


> Yup, and not even having to resort to my womanly wiles :whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> Although I could probably bribe him with CoD MW3, yeah, that would do the trick!! :lol2:


 lmao.. yea sweeten him up a bit.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Also j-beans, any chance you could put some tegu and viv pics up at some point. Im getting the tegu bug and it'll be some time before Im allowed a big beastie : victory:


Ner mind.. found your albums.... *drool*


----------



## jo-jo-beans

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Also j-beans, any chance you could put some tegu and viv pics up at some point. Im getting the tegu bug and it'll be some time before Im allowed a big beastie : victory:


Oooh ooooh, I'll go and take some updated sol the now :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Nigel_wales

jo-jo-beans said:


> Yup, and not even having to resort to my womanly wiles :whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> Although I could probably bribe him with CoD MW3, yeah, that would do the trick!! :lol2:


Im on that game now its frikkin awesome :no1:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Nigel_wales said:


> Im on that game now its frikkin awesome :no1:


Yeah, Santas probably gonna be bringing him it. Yay!!

I'm currently an Arkham City widow.


Took some pics of the big guy, and also a wee vid, just need to get the laptop off the better half to upload them :2thumb:


----------



## Racheykins90

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Also j-beans, any chance you could put some tegu and viv pics up at some point. Im getting the tegu bug and it'll be some time before Im allowed a big beastie : victory:



Is a green tree monitor not big enough?  :whistling2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Nigel_wales said:


> Im on that game now its frikkin awesome :no1:


I dont have a games console  Havnt had one for many a year.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Racheykins90 said:


> Is a green tree monitor not big enough?  :whistling2:


Nope ...


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Racheykins90 said:


> Is a green tree monitor not big enough?  :whistling2:


Nope nope nope nope nope :lol2:



SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Nope ...


Tegu!!! Tegu!!! Tegu!! :lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I dont have a games console  Havnt had one for many a year.


I didnt have one for years but when the PS3 came out I bought it to use it as a media center mainly. All my mates play on COD so I bought it and think its a pretty damn addictive game lol!


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

jo-jo-beans said:


> Tegu!!! Tegu!!! Tegu!! :lol2:


:up: ..


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I dont have a games console  Havnt had one for many a year.


Hmmmmm. . .me thinks. . . The need for speed is. . .pretty well catered for. . . . .FOR REAL! . . .eh?. . . .. . .how's ya head for numbers mate?. . .you been milling n boring out again? . . . .or whatever the :censor: gave you a headache a few weeks back?.. . .Hows the collection?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> Hmmmmm. . .me thinks. . . The need for speed is. . .pretty well catered for. . . . .FOR REAL! . . .eh?. . . .. . .how's ya head for numbers mate?. . .you been milling n boring out again? . . . .or whatever the :censor: gave you a headache a few weeks back?.. . .Hows the collection?


Haha, yea who needs games console when you can go fast as fook! lmao. 

Numbers are the bain of my life these days mate, I just handed in that assignment on camshafts and valve trains and straight away I got another one.. not even any time for a celebratory beer! 
I have to predict lap times of a Yamaha R6 around pembrey using calculation on velocity acceleration top speed, corner speed, braking time etc etc and write up on all the forces that the bike under goes at each important marker around the track, Then i need to create a complete thermodynamic model of a honda vfr750 as part of my project for the year, pretty interesting stuff... but massive pain in the arse when you have to make it pretty for handing in to lecturers.

Reps are all tip top mate, :2thumb:, one of the things that keeps me sane are those mad little buggers.

Hows things your end mate? all your reps doing well? .. much longer until you got the pitter patter of more tiny (but not scaley) feet?


----------



## Nigel_wales

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Haha, yea who needs games console when you can go fast as fook! lmao.
> 
> Numbers are the bain of my life these days mate, I just handed in that assignment on camshafts and valve trains and straight away I got another one.. not even any time for a celebratory beer!
> I have to predict lap times of a Yamaha R6 around pembrey using calculation on velocity acceleration top speed, corner speed, braking time etc etc and write up on all the forces that the bike under goes at each important marker around the track, Then i need to create a complete thermodynamic model of a honda vfr750 as part of my project for the year, pretty interesting stuff... but massive pain in the arse when you have to make it pretty for handing in to lecturers.
> 
> Reps are all tip top mate, :2thumb:, one of the things that keeps me sane are those mad little buggers.
> 
> Hows things your end mate? all your reps doing well? .. much longer until you got the pitter patter of more tiny (but not scaley) feet?


That sounds complicated :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel I really have to say... Ithought your Kims were/are the nicest examples (colour wise)but the little'uns are just so very VERY cute. . .I know it's been said many times. . .but I don't think you could have got a better result:no1::no1: . . .could you imagine THOSE colours with the striped variation pattern. . . .they all actively hunting mate?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Nigel_wales said:


> That sounds complicated :lol2:


yea I wont lie... this ones giving my head a right kicking.


----------



## Reptor

*new ackies*

hi to all, im quite newto the forum thing but just thought id show you my pair of ackies that i purchased today, and they have mated within the first 10mins of been in the viv lol around a year old, hope ya like them, all your pics are amazing. reli loving the kim's.:mf_dribble:


----------



## Paul P

Reptor said:


> hi to all, im quite newto the forum thing but just thought id show you my pair of ackies that i purchased today, and they have mated within the first 10mins of been in the viv lol around a year old, hope ya like them, all your pics are amazing. reli loving the kim's.:mf_dribble:
> image
> image
> image


Congrats on the new ackies, have to say however you really should hope the female hasn't taken, its coming to the end of what should be their season and cooling should be just around the corner. Your female is well under weight ( judging by the pics ) and should be given time to bulk up before you even think about the breeding side of things, I dont understand the rush to breed, get to know the animals first, breeding will come in time.

looking at the toes I would also say theyve been kept to dry, rehydration in the form of keeping up the humidity and access to a damp box will soon correct that, plenty of vits and calcium may also be in order.

Good luck with them, ackies are a pleasure to keep and I believe slowly winning over the Beardie brigade, more and more people are turning to ackies as pets.


----------



## Reptor

Paul P said:


> Congrats on the new ackies, have to say however you really should hope the female hasn't taken, its coming to the end of what should be their season and cooling should be just around the corner. Your female is well under weight ( judging by the pics ) and should be given time to bulk up before you even think about the breeding side of things, I dont understand the rush to breed, get to know the animals first, breeding will come in time.
> 
> looking at the toes I would also say theyve been kept to dry, rehydration in the form of keeping up the humidity and access to a damp box will soon correct that, plenty of vits and calcium may also be in order.
> 
> Good luck with them, ackies are a pleasure to keep and I believe slowly winning over the Beardie brigade, more and more people are turning to ackies as pets.


 yes i agree with the weight and yes she is missing to nails on her foot but i hope to get her weight up and keep hydrated i have a damp box that shes been in most of the evening, i also didnt expect the breeding at all and wanting them to just be happy and if eggs come later on then i will do something but for now im just wanting them as pets. thanks for the advice every little helps and i need alot seeing first monitors iv ever owned.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Nigel_wales said:


> I wouldnt say experienced just done a stupid amount of research :lol2: I'm kind of sad like that, if I take interest to something I get a bit obsessed :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2: Ackies soon Jo :no1: I bet your excited! The eggs I got from the adults I had are due to hatch in January I can't wait, feel a bit gutted though as I haven't got the adults anymore!


yourh hatching success says otherwise buddy i may have been keeping longer but youve bred monys a full year before ill be anywhere close : victory:


----------



## Paul P

Reptor said:


> yes i agree with the weight and yes she is missing to nails on her foot but i hope to get her weight up and keep hydrated i have a damp box that shes been in most of the evening, i also didnt expect the breeding at all and wanting them to just be happy and if eggs come later on then i will do something but for now im just wanting them as pets. thanks for the advice every little helps and i need alot seeing first monitors iv ever owned.



You'll do fine im sure and any questions fire them at this thread, theres always someone that'll try and help and lots of people with a fair amount of experience in ackie care : victory:

Forgot to mention, nice viv setup


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Here's some updated Sol :2thumb: (one of the honorary dwarves :lol2

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/779234-solomon-my-tegu-pics-vid.html#post9260044


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Haha, yea who needs games console when you can go fast as fook! lmao.
> 
> Numbers are the bain of my life these days mate, I just handed in that assignment on camshafts and valve trains and straight away I got another one.. not even any time for a celebratory beer!
> I have to predict lap times of a Yamaha R6 around pembrey using calculation on velocity acceleration top speed, corner speed, braking time etc etc and write up on all the forces that the bike under goes at each important marker around the track, Then i need to create a complete thermodynamic model of a honda vfr750 as part of my project for the year, pretty interesting stuff... but massive pain in the arse when you have to make it pretty for handing in to lecturers.
> 
> Reps are all tip top mate, :2thumb:, one of the things that keeps me sane are those mad little buggers.
> 
> Hows things your end mate? all your reps doing well? .. much longer until you got the pitter patter of more tiny (but not scaley) feet?


My lone male tristis Orientalis is fine. . . .and Our next son is due 16th March:no1::no1::no1:. . .THEN. . .green light for BIG viv build. . .BIG ish (considering it'll be in the living room. .) for the next one:2thumb:

Rather YOU than me with the course mate. . .juggling those sort of calculations would be like:2wallbang: for me


----------



## Nigel_wales

jo-jo-beans said:


> Here's some updated Sol :2thumb: (one of the honorary dwarves :lol2
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...234-solomon-my-tegu-pics-vid.html#post9260044


Very nice Jo! I've never seen a tegu in the flesh I don't think :gasp: Impressive though.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Nigel_wales said:


> Very nice Jo! I've never seen a tegu in the flesh I don't think :gasp: Impressive though.


Thanks Nigel :2thumb:

You know, anytime you're passing - just gimme a shout!! :no1:


----------



## Matt_Baitson

Hello everyone,

Just a quick one, what changes do I need to make for cooling my ackie? Summer set up is 54c hot spot 33c ambient 12/12 lighting and its kept humid.

I've noticed that he's spending more time underground and not eating as much now.

Cheers in advance Matt


----------



## Paul P

Matt_Baitson said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just a quick one, what changes do I need to make for cooling my ackie? Summer set up is 54c hot spot 33c ambient 12/12 lighting and its kept humid.
> 
> I've noticed that he's spending more time underground and not eating as much now.
> 
> Cheers in advance Matt


Hi Matt

If you only have the one theres no need to bother, keep every thing as is, if you intend breeding then a cooling period is needed through the winter.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Some more burrowing Kim shots:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Nigel_wales said:


> Some more burrowing Kim shots:
> 
> image


Are you sure that they shouldn't be posted in the snake pics section instead??.
:lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

jo-jo-beans said:


> Are you sure that they shouldn't be posted in the snake pics section instead??.
> :lol2:


Lol that was good Jo haha White Banded Coral snakes....:whistling2:


----------



## Matt_Baitson

I wasn't going to bother but I thought with him slowing down anyway it might be a good idea, ill leave it as it is then, maybe just shorten the days by a couple of hours.

Nigel that burrowing box is a great idea!! I'm building a new stack after xmas, my original melamine one wasn't the best for an Ackie lol. I think I might be adding one of those!!

Cheers Matt


----------



## Nigel_wales

Matt_Baitson said:


> I wasn't going to bother but I thought with him slowing down anyway it might be a good idea, ill leave it as it is then, maybe just shorten the days by a couple of hours.
> 
> Nigel that burrowing box is a great idea!! I'm building a new stack after xmas, my original melamine one wasn't the best for an Ackie lol. I think I might be adding one of those!!
> 
> Cheers Matt


They're normally known as nest boxes and has a fitted lid with a hole cut out of it. The idea is for a gravid female to lay her eggs in there hopefully :whistling2: But my young sub adults have taken a shine to it :lol2:

Pic below with lid on:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Nigel_wales said:


> Lol that was good Jo haha White Banded Coral snakes....:whistling2:


Couldn't resist bud :whistling2:



Nigel_wales said:


> They're normally known as nest boxes and has a fitted lid with a hole cut out of it. The idea is for a gravid female to lay her eggs in there hopefully :whistling2: But my young sub adults have taken a shine to it :lol2:
> 
> Pic below with lid on:
> 
> 
> image


Is this the one you made out of poly?


----------



## Nigel_wales

jo-jo-beans said:


> Couldn't resist bud :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the one you made out of poly?


Nah I made that out of 3/4 ply :no1:. Here's a pic of it in the viv on the right.


----------



## monitor mad

Nigel_wales said:


> Some more burrowing Kim shots:
> 
> image


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2: Quality shot:no1:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Nigel_wales said:


> Nah I made that out of 3/4 ply :no1:. Here's a pic of it in the viv on the right.
> 
> image


Gotcha :2thumb:

Was it dean that made one out of poly?? (I'm sure someone did :lol2


----------



## Nigel_wales

jo-jo-beans said:


> Gotcha :2thumb:
> 
> Was it dean that made one out of poly?? (I'm sure someone did :lol2


That was me to :lol2: in the other viv (6x2x2).


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Nigel_wales said:


> That was me to :lol2: in the other viv (6x2x2).


Doh!!!! :lol2:


----------



## davebarny

Just wanted to say Hi and introduce Bruce my Ackie. I belive he is a male, but comfirmation would be apreciated.
Dave


----------



## cold blooded beast

davebarny said:


> Just wanted to say Hi and introduce Bruce my Ackie. I belive he is a male, but comfirmation would be apreciated.
> Dave
> image
> image
> image


Top shot in particular. . .ballsy character. . .great entertainment value:2thumb:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

davebarny said:


> Just wanted to say Hi and introduce Bruce my Ackie. I belive he is a male, but comfirmation would be apreciated.
> Dave
> image
> image
> image


Hey hey, 
And :welcome:

Gorgeous looking wee dude :flrt:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

certainly looks male matey :no1:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Dean Cheetham said:


> :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:
> image


WWWHHHHOOOOOPPPPAAAAAAAAAA :lol2::lol2::no1::no1:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

jo-jo-beans said:


> WWWHHHHOOOOOPPPPAAAAAAAAAA :lol2::lol2::no1::no1:


:jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## Jamesferrassie

Dean Cheetham said:


> :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:
> image


 
:no1:


----------



## Reptor

*well done*



Dean Cheetham said:


> :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:
> image


 congratulations mate, hope they are all healthyand hatch.:no1:


----------



## rex636

Dean Cheetham said:


> :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:
> image


Never get bored of seeing them hatch, well done Dean


----------



## Matt_Baitson

Switched shifts at work which means I'm home in the morning now. Nice to go in my rep room and see my Ackie for a change.
Just sat basking on the slates drinking and hunting locusts :2thumb:

That's all really, as he's usually underground by the times I'm around its just good to see mine instead of trawling through countless pictures of them online.

Matt


----------



## Matt_Baitson

While I'm at it.

Nigel - what mm ply did you use on your home made viv?


----------



## Nigel_wales

Matt_Baitson said:


> While I'm at it.
> 
> Nigel - what mm ply did you use on your home made viv?


I used 3/4 face ply mate. Around 30 - 35 mm thick. I can measure it if you like.


----------



## Matt_Baitson

Nigel_wales said:


> I used 3/4 face ply mate. Around 30 - 35 mm thick. I can measure it if you like.


Lol that's thick, I thought it was like 6mm or something, I was gonna ask how it takes the weight of the soil so well with it just being ply, now I know!! No you don't have to meassure just didn't wanna go out buying 8x4 sheets of the wrong stuff.

Cheers Matt


----------



## Nigel_wales

Matt_Baitson said:


> Lol that's thick, I thought it was like 6mm or something, I was gonna ask how it takes the weight of the soil so well with it just being ply, now I know!! No you don't have to meassure just didn't wanna go out buying 8x4 sheets of the wrong stuff.
> 
> Cheers Matt


I would frame the inside as well as you could potentially suffer with bowing otherwise. I painted the whole of the inside with 3 coats of pondsealer and the bottom of the viv with 5 or 6 coats. Pics below with some text for you to think about. 










I framed it as you can see and put more support horizontally 1ft from the bottom (top edge of the wood is 1ft). This prevents any bowing risk.










I made a fake rock background to hide the frame for a nice finish and the sand/ soil fills to the bottom of it as you can see below.


----------



## Matt_Baitson

Yea my plans already include the frame and the 1ft support, I just thought the ply was thinner, I think the max thickness of ply I can get is 18mm and its 35quid for an 8x4 sheet.
Aswell as the pond sealer did you seal the corners with mastic at all?
Cheers Matt


----------



## Nigel_wales

Matt_Baitson said:


> Yea my plans already include the frame and the 1ft support, I just thought the ply was thinner, I think the max thickness of ply I can get is 18mm and its 35quid for an 8x4 sheet.
> Aswell as the pond sealer did you seal the corners with mastic at all?
> Cheers Matt


Nah as long as you build it well with no gaps the pond sealer will seal it. I'd give the inside faces of the wood a coat before you screw it together. Once screwed together apply it generously :2thumb:


----------



## chandelierman

Matt_Baitson said:


> Yea my plans already include the frame and the 1ft support, I just thought the ply was thinner, I think the max thickness of ply I can get is 18mm and its 35quid for an 8x4 sheet.
> Aswell as the pond sealer did you seal the corners with mastic at all?
> Cheers Matt


I am sure Nigel copied the viv which he bought from Dean which is what i made and sold to him.It was made from 18mm or 3/4" plywood,i got it from B&Q,it was under £30 for a 8x4 sheet.
I never made any framework for it,all i did was screw and glue it together,it was rock solid when i finished it,the only benefit for using internal framework would be if you was going to stack something on top of it like what Nigel did with his.


----------



## Nigel_wales

chandelierman said:


> I am sure Nigel copied the viv which he bought from Dean which is what i made and sold to him.It was made from 18mm or 3/4" plywood,i got it from B&Q,it was under £30 for a 8x4 sheet.
> I never made any framework for it,all i did was screw and glue it together,it was rock solid when i finished it,the only benefit for using internal framework would be if you was going to stack something on top of it like what Nigel did with his.


I improved on it :Na_Na_Na_Na:... :lol2: The only thing I copied was the dimensions  

Your going to need to frame it with 1ft of substrate or you risk bowing especially when you put all that decor in as well.


----------



## Matt_Baitson

chandelierman said:


> I am sure Nigel copied the viv which he bought from Dean which is what i made and sold to him.It was made from 18mm or 3/4" plywood,i got it from B&Q,it was under £30 for a 8x4 sheet.
> I never made any framework for it,all i did was screw and glue it together,it was rock solid when i finished it,the only benefit for using internal framework would be if you was going to stack something on top of it like what Nigel did with his.


Now now boys its not important who copied, all that's important is that I'm using it too!!
Its not just gonna be one viv, I'm making a stack. So yea frame work is good. I built all my boa racks myself and they rock lol. Ill get some pics up when I'm doing it won't be until after xmas though, just going to start aquiring bits and pieces.
Cheers Matt


----------



## Barlow

Just hatched my second species of monitor.:2thumb::no1::2thumb::no1:

Varanus auffenbergi, 105 days incubation. All pipped within 3 hours of each other and took around 12 hours to leave the egg with yolk sack fully absorbed. 100% hatch rate. To say I'm chuffed is an understatement. Enjoy the pics.


----------



## Paul P

Barlow said:


> Just hatched my second species of monitor.:2thumb::no1::2thumb::no1:
> 
> Varanus auffenbergi, 105 days incubation. All pipped within 3 hours of each other and took around 12 hours to leave the egg with yolk sack fully absorbed. 100% hatch rate. To say I'm chuffed is an understatement. Enjoy the pics.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Fantastic result, well done you :2thumb:

Cracking looking little things, and being CB even better.


----------



## Barlow

Paul P said:


> Fantastic result, well done you :2thumb:
> 
> Cracking looking little things, and being CB even better.


Thanks Paul. I'm well proud of this one. Looks like I might be getting another clutch soon too.:2thumb:


----------



## Paul P

Barlow said:


> Thanks Paul. I'm well proud of this one. Looks like I might be getting another clutch soon too.:2thumb:


Good luck with the next lot aswell then, I don't think there have been to many people breed these in the UK to date, Who knows being CB they may lose some of their shyness, that'll add to their appeal.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Barlow said:


> Just hatched my second species of monitor.:2thumb::no1::2thumb::no1:
> 
> Varanus auffenbergi, 105 days incubation. All pipped within 3 hours of each other and took around 12 hours to leave the egg with yolk sack fully absorbed. 100% hatch rate. To say I'm chuffed is an understatement. Enjoy the pics.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Awesome!!! Well done Chris :no1::no1:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Just hatched my second species of monitor.:2thumb::no1::2thumb::no1:
> 
> Varanus auffenbergi, 105 days incubation. All pipped within 3 hours of each other and took around 12 hours to leave the egg with yolk sack fully absorbed. 100% hatch rate. To say I'm chuffed is an understatement. Enjoy the pics.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Congrats Chris! Well done... They look awesome.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> Thanks Paul. I'm well proud of this one. Looks like I might be getting another clutch soon too.:2thumb:


i forgot to mention on the other thread this also makes me feel like this :censor::lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Paul P said:


> Good luck with the next lot aswell then, I don't think there have been to many people breed these in the UK to date, Who knows being CB they may lose some of their shyness, that'll add to their appeal.


 
third person i know of :no1:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Barlow said:


> Just hatched my second species of monitor.:2thumb::no1::2thumb::no1:
> 
> Varanus auffenbergi, 105 days incubation. All pipped within 3 hours of each other and took around 12 hours to leave the egg with yolk sack fully absorbed. 100% hatch rate. To say I'm chuffed is an understatement. Enjoy the pics.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Congratulations dude!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

jo-jo-beans said:


> Awesome!!! Well done Chris :no1::no1:


 Thankyou.


Nigel_wales said:


> Congrats Chris! Well done... They look awesome.


 Nice one Nigel.


SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Congratulations dude!!! :2thumb:


 Thankyou mate. How's the ackies?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Barlow said:


> Thankyou.
> 
> Nice one Nigel.
> 
> Thankyou mate. How's the ackies?


Ackies are doing great thanks mate. Every now and then they seem to just shoot up in size like overnight... never see them eating anything though.


----------



## Reptor

Barlow said:


> Just hatched my second species of monitor.:2thumb::no1::2thumb::no1:
> 
> Varanus auffenbergi, 105 days incubation. All pipped within 3 hours of each other and took around 12 hours to leave the egg with yolk sack fully absorbed. 100% hatch rate. To say I'm chuffed is an understatement. Enjoy the pics.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image[/QUOTE
> Congrats on the success mate. They look stunning hope you have same result with 2nd clutch as 1st:notworthy:


----------



## rex636

Barlow said:


> Just hatched my second species of monitor.:2thumb::no1::2thumb::no1:
> 
> Varanus auffenbergi, 105 days incubation. All pipped within 3 hours of each other and took around 12 hours to leave the egg with yolk sack fully absorbed. 100% hatch rate. To say I'm chuffed is an understatement. Enjoy the pics.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Nice one Barlow well done mate


----------



## Barlow

Reptor said:


> Barlow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just hatched my second species of monitor.:2thumb::no1::2thumb::no1:
> 
> Varanus auffenbergi, 105 days incubation. All pipped within 3 hours of each other and took around 12 hours to leave the egg with yolk sack fully absorbed. 100% hatch rate. To say I'm chuffed is an understatement. Enjoy the pics.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image[/QUOTE
> Congrats on the success mate. They look stunning hope you have same result with 2nd clutch as 1st:notworthy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rex636 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Barlow well done mate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks peeps:2thumb:
Click to expand...


----------



## cold blooded beast

Did a bit of a viv re-jig for Freckles earlier (I didn't like my last creation. . .not that he had a problem with it though!)
Any how. . .thought might show you guys to get some feedback. . .constructive criticism welcomed if need be:roll:. . .feel free to praise a guy n boost confidence too though:lol2:. . .
. . .here goes
Head on








From left end








From right end








Himself








Looking proud








. . . .and no wonder. . .








. . .with a tail like that to show off:lol2: . . .hope you enjoy


----------



## Jamesferrassie

cold blooded beast said:


> Did a bit of a viv re-jig for Freckles earlier (I didn't like my last creation. . .not that he had a problem with it though!)
> Any how. . .thought might show you guys to get some feedback. . .constructive criticism welcomed if need be:roll:. . .feel free to praise a guy n boost confidence too though:lol2:. . .
> . . .here goes
> Head on
> image
> From left end
> image
> From right end
> image
> Himself
> image
> Looking proud
> image
> . . . .and no wonder. . .
> image
> . . .with a tail like that to show off:lol2: . . .hope you enjoy


looks awesome!


----------



## cold blooded beast

Jamesferrassie said:


> looks awesome!


Appreciate the appreciation dude:2thumb:


----------



## Jamesferrassie

cold blooded beast said:


> Appreciate the appreciation dude:2thumb:


 
no worries man! what have you got as the substrate, just dried out topsoil?


----------



## bumbleyjoe

He's such a cutie!!! And the enclosure looks great too!



cold blooded beast said:


> Did a bit of a viv re-jig for Freckles earlier (I didn't like my last creation. . .not that he had a problem with it though!)
> Any how. . .thought might show you guys to get some feedback. . .constructive criticism welcomed if need be:roll:. . .feel free to praise a guy n boost confidence too though:lol2:. . .
> . . .here goes
> Head on
> image
> From left end
> image
> From right end
> image
> Himself
> image
> Looking proud
> image
> . . . .and no wonder. . .
> image
> . . .with a tail like that to show off:lol2: . . .hope you enjoy


----------



## cold blooded beast

bumbleyjoe said:


> He's such a cutie!!! And the enclosure looks great too!


Thank you. .: victory: .any ideas on way to improve it? . . .


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> Did a bit of a viv re-jig for Freckles earlier (I didn't like my last creation. . .not that he had a problem with it though!)
> Any how. . .thought might show you guys to get some feedback. . .constructive criticism welcomed if need be:roll:. . .feel free to praise a guy n boost confidence too though:lol2:. . .
> . . .here goes
> Head on
> image
> From left end
> image
> From right end
> image
> Himself
> image
> Looking proud
> image
> . . . .and no wonder. . .
> image
> . . .with a tail like that to show off:lol2: . . .hope you enjoy


:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: cor blimey mate what a looker a proper corker :no1: almost as good looking as milli :no1:

is he a brown back or a red back matey?


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: cor blimey mate what a looker a proper corker :no1: almost as good looking as milli :no1:
> 
> is he a brown back or a red back matey?


Thanks. . .I know what it means to even mention someone elses monitor in that context. . .when we all know the BEST one/s are our own. . .: victory:. . .in answer to the question. . .on very close inspection. . .there is actually alot of pink going on. . .but he's not a rotkopf. . .the distribution is so wide. . .that geographic variation accounts for. . . . .well!. . .variation!!! . . .I think VTO have the edge for maintaining colouration in comparison to Tristis tristis . . .but as I've yet to see a VTT . . .I can't say for sure
VTT get a bit bigger too


----------



## cold blooded beast

Shane. . .Zoom in. . .that might show some small pink pigmentation








just coming into shed too. . .mightl be a bit brighter when clean hopefully. .


----------



## monitor mad

cold blooded beast said:


> Shane. . .Zoom in. . .that might show some small pink pigmentation
> image
> just coming into shed too. . .mightl be a bit brighter when clean hopefully. .


Very nice and among my fav dwarf species :no1:


----------



## monitor mad

cold blooded beast said:


> Did a bit of a viv re-jig for Freckles earlier (I didn't like my last creation. . .not that he had a problem with it though!)
> Any how. . .thought might show you guys to get some feedback. . .constructive criticism welcomed if need be:roll:. . .feel free to praise a guy n boost confidence too though:lol2:. . .
> . . .here goes
> Head on
> image
> From left end
> image
> From right end
> image
> Himself
> image
> Looking proud
> image
> . . . .and no wonder. . .
> image
> . . .with a tail like that to show off:lol2: . . .hope you enjoy


I can see a couple of things that could be improved with the viv mate 





















1/ another occupant :lol2:

2/ It's not mine .......................... i actually think it's one of the best created looks wise in my opinion , :no1::no1::no1:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> Thanks. . .I know what it means to even mention someone elses monitor in that context. . .when we all know the BEST one/s are our own. . .: victory:. . .in answer to the question. . .on very close inspection. . .there is actually alot of pink going on. . .but he's not a rotkopf. . .the distribution is so wide. . .that geographic variation accounts for. . . . .well!. . .variation!!! . . .I think VTO have the edge for maintaining colouration in comparison to Tristis tristis . . .but as I've yet to see a VTT . . .I can't say for sure
> VTT get a bit bigger too


theres some on terraistika at the moment the biggest difference between them is an almost completely black tail in vtt, vto are as you say massively variable in coloration 

you get greys, browns, reds, right through to very dark colored animals and now pinks :lol2: 

if you give him a light misting before taking photos it helps make the colours pop as bit more :no1: 

they are amongst my fav dwarfs perticularly keen on the red backs :flrt:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Ok, Ackies Phase 1 is nearly complete!!!
Little bit of touching up to do and the painting is all done.

Ackies Phase 2 - Carpet - is next.

Ackies Phase 3 - Building the Viv

Ackies Phase 4 - COLLECTING THE ACKIES!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!

So excited!!!!!! (Still) :lol2:


----------



## Jamesferrassie

so im picking up a couple ackies from Dean in a few weeks time, which i can not wait for :2thumb:

in the meantime ive been putting together the viv and testing temps etc.. this is what ive been working on. let me know what you guys think!!


----------



## yuesaur

sweet looking tank.

ive never had an ackie (will be getting some in the next few years im hoping :3)
so i cant really comment on the setup.. the only thing i would say is change the dial for a digital thermometer... there a lot more accurate.

my dial in the hot end of my bd viv reads 28. my digital right next to it reads 40.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

yuesaur said:


> sweet looking tank.
> 
> ive never had an ackie (will be getting some in the next few years im hoping :3)
> so i cant really comment on the setup.. the only thing i would say is change the dial for a digital thermometer... there a lot more accurate.
> 
> my dial in the hot end of my bd viv reads 28. my digital right next to it reads 40.


I didnt even notice a thermometer. :lol2:
Where is it hiding?


----------



## Jamesferrassie

yuesaur said:


> sweet looking tank.
> 
> ive never had an ackie (will be getting some in the next few years im hoping :3)
> so i cant really comment on the setup.. the only thing i would say is change the dial for a digital thermometer... there a lot more accurate.
> 
> my dial in the hot end of my bd viv reads 28. my digital right next to it reads 40.


thanks mate!

12 degrees difference? wow! looks like im gonna be picking a digital one then


----------



## yuesaur

i got my digital ones off ebay. about a fiver with postage.

i place my digital thermometer in the hot end so i monitor the temps there. as you want a hot end and a cool end.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Jamesferrassie said:


> no worries man! what have you got as the substrate, just dried out topsoil?


Top soil/play sand 70/30.. thanks


----------



## Nigel_wales

cold blooded beast said:


> Top soil/play sand 70/30.. thanks


I agree with this


----------



## Nigel_wales

Pics of the baby Kim's followed by the sub-adult Kim's I'm raising. Some serious growth in my sub-adult pair especially when you compare to the hatchlings below which will be of similar size in 5 1/2 months. 

































Here's one of the sub-adults which I think may be a male now but I'm still unsure. It's now hit the 24" mark at 5 1/2 months old the other is around an inch shorted and more female looking!


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> theres some on terraistika at the moment the biggest difference between them is an almost completely black tail in vtt, vto are as you say massively variable in coloration
> 
> you get greys, browns, reds, right through to very dark colored animals and now pinks :lol2:
> 
> if you give him a light misting before taking photos it helps make the colours pop as bit more :no1:
> 
> they are amongst my fav dwarfs perticularly keen on the red backs :flrt:


cheers for the heads up on the misting thing. . . .: victory:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> Pics of the baby Kim's followed by the sub-adult Kim's I'm raising. Some serious growth in my sub-adult pair especially when you compare to the hatchlings below which will be of similar size in 5 1/2 months.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Here's one of the sub-adults which I think may be a male now but I'm still unsure. It's now hit the 24" mark at 5 1/2 months old the other is around an inch shorted and more female looking!
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


one word "TAILS!":flrt:
or three words "tails from wales!"


----------



## cold blooded beast

monitor mad said:


> I can see a couple of things that could be improved with the viv mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/ another occupant :lol2:
> 
> 2/ It's not mine .......................... i actually think it's one of the best created looks wise in my opinion , :no1::no1::no1:


Praise in the highest order:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Nigel_wales

cold blooded beast said:


> one word "TAILS!":flrt:
> or three words "tails from wales!"


 
Nice touch :lol2: Cheers mate : victory:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> Nice touch :lol2: Cheers mate : victory:


only one thing beats a KRM for tail IMO. . .and thats next on the list. . . .MUAHAHAAAAAA:whistling2:


----------



## Reptor

hi guys thought id update ya on my ackies, they have been eating like the foods grown on trees lol, they needed fattening up tho, tried toget pic of female but she is def camera shy as wen i try and take she hides under the retes stack lol, my male on the other hand is a poser lol. let me know what you think. hes half way through shed at mo.








also a look at the set up its 5x2x2 i made myself first viv iv built its not perfect but i am still quite shocked i managed it, its got poly ledges and rocks with 3 layers of grout and four layers of varnish.ittook ages and was so frustrating lol. i got ideas from alot of you guys so thanks.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Nigel_wales said:


> Pics of the baby Kim's followed by the sub-adult Kim's I'm raising. Some serious growth in my sub-adult pair especially when you compare to the hatchlings below which will be of similar size in 5 1/2 months.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Here's one of the sub-adults which I think may be a male now but I'm still unsure. It's now hit the 24" mark at 5 1/2 months old the other is around an inch shorted and more female looking!
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


loving these guys matey :no1:


----------



## St185

Hi, just thought I'd post some pics of my first pair of ackies
Hope u like them 








Sydney









Aussi









Cuddles


----------



## Nigel_wales

St185 said:


> Hi, just thought I'd post some pics of my first pair of ackies
> Hope u like them
> image
> Sydney
> 
> image
> Aussi
> 
> image
> Cuddles


Very nice and good luck with them :2thumb:


----------



## St185

Thanks. I wish I could say it's been easy but it hasn't! Lol


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Reptor said:


> hi guys thought id update ya on my ackies, they have been eating like the foods grown on trees lol, they needed fattening up tho, tried toget pic of female but she is def camera shy as wen i try and take she hides under the retes stack lol, my male on the other hand is a poser lol. let me know what you think. hes half way through shed at mo.
> image
> also a look at the set up its 5x2x2 i made myself first viv iv built its not perfect but i am still quite shocked i managed it, its got poly ledges and rocks with 3 layers of grout and four layers of varnish.ittook ages and was so frustrating lol. i got ideas from alot of you guys so thanks.
> image





St185 said:


> Hi, just thought I'd post some pics of my first pair of ackies
> Hope u like them
> image
> Sydney
> 
> image
> Aussi
> 
> image
> Cuddles


Looking good guys:2thumb:
Nigel- All looking top notch mate, them babies are still nice and yellow:mf_dribble:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

All 10 have hatched and are eating nicely :2thumb:
2-3 days old.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Look whats just arrived, my female at last :2thumb:


----------



## Reptor

Dean Cheetham said:


> Look whats just arrived, my female at last :2thumb:
> 
> image
> image


Looking good matey. Glad she's arrived


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Reptor said:


> Looking good matey. Glad she's arrived


 
cheers fella : victory:


----------



## Barlow

Dean Cheetham said:


> Look whats just arrived, my female at last :2thumb:
> 
> image
> image


Frikkin awesome dude!!!! (no I'm not american lol).


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Barlow said:


> Frikkin awesome dude!!!! (no I'm not american lol).


haha fingers crossed for offspring in the next few years :no1:


----------



## cold blooded beast

just thought I'd float this openly. . .Why ,when conditions have not changed at all,would my VTO decide to keep jumping up and hanging onto the inside of the top glass runner?. . .flash his belly to passers by. . .then trot off like nothings strange!!!! other than the possibility,that he just wants out. . .what's going on?


----------



## rex636

Dean Cheetham said:


> Look whats just arrived, my female at last :2thumb:
> 
> image
> image


So you got your female then? Keep the pics coming, love green trees.


----------



## rex636

Couple of pics for Jo Jo there getting big now.
































They can't wait to meet there new momy lol


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> just thought I'd float this openly. . .Why ,when conditions have not changed at all,would my VTO decide to keep jumping up and hanging onto the inside of the top glass runner?. . .flash his belly to passers by. . .then trot off like nothings strange!!!! other than the possibility,that he just wants out. . .what's going on?


Hes become a flasher .. generally its learnt behaviour ... whos he been watching?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Dean Cheetham said:


> Look whats just arrived, my female at last :2thumb:
> 
> image
> image


Looks awesome dude  congrats. I'll be looking for one in the future. Once I graduate and me and Rachel get a place together we want to add one to our collection, so hopefully you'll have some breeding success... What kind of prices do green trees go for? £500-£1000 ish I would assume?


----------



## jo-jo-beans

rex636 said:


> Couple of pics for Jo Jo there getting big now.image
> image
> image
> image
> They can't wait to meet there new momy lol


Oooooooohhhhh I can't wait.
Viv building commences tomorrow!!!!!!!!

*MEGA-CITED!!!!!!
Come to Mummy!!!!!*
:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jo-jo-beans said:


> Oooooooohhhhh I can't wait.
> Viv building commences tomorrow!!!!!!!!
> 
> *MEGA-CITED!!!!!!*
> *Come to Mummy!!!!!*
> :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


oh dear i think someones a wee bitty excited about her ackies :no1:


----------



## rex636

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> oh dear i think someones a wee bitty excited about her ackies :no1:


Ha ha just a bit, you don't see us men getting that excited about newbies............... eer ok maybe you do


----------



## jo-jo-beans

rex636 said:


> Couple of pics for Jo Jo there getting big now.image
> image
> image
> image
> They can't wait to meet there new momy lol


Hey sweets, 
What's that barky, leafy substrate in there?
It looks good : victory:


----------



## rex636

jo-jo-beans said:


> Hey sweets,
> What's that barky, leafy substrate in there?
> It looks good : victory:


Evening mate, it's co co fibre just a different brand than I usually use, got it of eBay , it just seems a coarse grade but holds humidity well and there managing to make tunnels under there basking slate,would be good to mix with sand and topsoil


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

rex636 said:


> Ha ha just a bit, you don't see us men getting that excited about newbies............... eer ok maybe you do



yesss... just dont ask anyone about when i picked up wee steve :whistling2::lol2:

i barely remember anything about that day... bar picking up wee steve


----------



## Reptor

*ackies*

hi guys just thought i wud update you on my ackies, when i got them they had been kept on dry straw and lost two toes each but now they have a damp box and 8" of top soil/sand/vermiculite which is nice and damp creating nice humidity levels. they have also put weight on and im so glad i bought them they are gorgeous, shes a little skittish still but he will crawl all over my hands and let me hold him. here are some pics of them enjoying a bath, also i bought a grass plant from just air plants on ere and got to say its great the crickets hide in the growth and they both hunt in the grass which is the most rewarding thing to see them happy hunting using their great senseof smell/taste. let me knowwhat you think.
the female.









male looks smaller than female but justdiff distance lol.








the grass plant.


----------



## Jamesferrassie

im getting ever closer to owning a pair of ackies courtesy of dean cheetham.

been staring at an empty viv for too long now!! potentially only a week to go until it'll have to 2 ackies running about in it!!:no1:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Varanus Glauerti hatchlings for sale now link below.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...3644-x3-hatchling-kimberly-rock-monitors.html


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Jamesferrassie said:


> im getting ever closer to owning a pair of ackies courtesy of dean cheetham.
> 
> been staring at an empty viv for too long now!! potentially only a week to go until it'll have to 2 ackies running about in it!!:no1:


Same with me also getting an ackie from dean in a weeks time!!!! :no1:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Nigel_wales said:


> Varanus Glauerti hatchlings for sale now link below.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...3644-x3-hatchling-kimberly-rock-monitors.html


:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> :flrt::flrt::flrt:


completely. . .handled my first KRM yesterday. . .and saw a couple of tiny hatchlings too. . .bit heartbreaking to hand back. . .but. .my time will come if it's meant to be : victory:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> completely. . .handled my first KRM yesterday. . .and saw a couple of tiny hatchlings too. . .bit heartbreaking to hand back. . .but. .my time will come if it's meant to be : victory:


Held Nigels adults a few months back, it was ace. Jumped out of my hand onto the missus head as I went to hand it to her. Im so tempted to blow the rest of my terms finances on some kims and nigels viv... eatings over rated anyways... central heating?? who needs it when you have a nice warm monitor viv to sit in front of... :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Held Nigels adults a few months back, it was ace. Jumped out of my hand onto the missus head as I went to hand it to her. Im so tempted to blow the rest of my terms finances on some kims and nigels viv... eatings over rated anyways... central heating?? who needs it when you have a nice warm monitor viv to sit in front of... :lol2:


:lol2:THAT'S the spirit. . .I'm looking forward to curling up in front of a 10'x3'x3'
enclosure in the front room next year. . .gotta be better than any open fire place. . .but I have to say. . .I DO NEED food


----------



## Matt_Baitson

Just wanted to be on the 500th page :whistling2:

I'm building a new stack after xmas and I'm changing the fly ridden substrate so just wanna know what's the best mixture? 

Matt


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> :lol2:THAT'S the spirit. . .I'm looking forward to curling up in front of a 10'x3'x3'
> enclosure in the front room next year. . .gotta be better than any open fire place. . .but I have to say. . .I DO NEED food


Thats my problem too. I love my food :devil: .... especially around christmas, but I can enjoy food next term maybe.. if im still alive... or share dubia roaches with the lizards for sustainance.

What's going in your 10 footer dude?


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Thats my problem too. I love my food :devil: .... especially around christmas, but I can enjoy food next term maybe.. if im still alive... or share dubia roaches with the lizards for sustainance.
> 
> What's going in your 10 footer dude?


PM'd ya mate


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Matt_Baitson said:


> Just wanted to be on the 500th page :whistling2:
> 
> I'm building a new stack after xmas and I'm changing the fly ridden substrate so just wanna know what's the best mixture?
> 
> Matt


Go for a soil and sand mix chief : victory: I put some orchid bark in mine to add a bit of texture to it, but get about 40% sand 60% soil mix. Then for effect I sprinkled red orchid bark around.


----------



## Barlow

How's my babies dude? All well?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> :lol2:THAT'S the spirit. . .I'm looking forward to curling up in front of a 10'x3'x3'
> enclosure in the front room next year. . .gotta be better than any open fire place. . .but I have to say. . .I DO NEED food



:whistling2: thats a good size enclosure buddy :mf_dribble:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Barlow said:


> How's my babies dude? All well?


Better than ever mate :2thumb: one of them loves me, two of them hate me, Ive got to a point with one that it will come to me for feeding and let me stroke it lightly. The others scarper into burrows if I get too close. But they are getting massive and eating like crazy, full of energy and constantly shedding.

Hows your Quintuplet?


----------



## Barlow

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Better than ever mate :2thumb: one of them loves me, two of them hate me, Ive got to a point with one that it will come to me for feeding and let me stroke it lightly. The others scarper into burrows if I get too close. But they are getting massive and eating like crazy, full of energy and constantly shedding.
> 
> Hows your Quintuplet?


Good mate. I'm just uploading some photos onto photobucket now so I'll be posting some pics of them shortly.


----------



## Barlow

Ok so here's some photos of my 5 ackies that I'm raising from the egg. They all get along really well with only minor squabbles now.

























































Not sure on sexes yet but they are starting to look like a 2:3 but we all know nothing is guaranteed in the monitor game.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> Ok so here's some photos of my 5 ackies that I'm raising from the egg. They all get along really well with only minor squabbles now.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Not sure on sexes yet but they are starting to look like a 2:3 but we all know nothing is guaranteed in the monitor game.


:no1: looking good matey i reckon there's one that's an male.


----------



## Barlow

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> :no1: looking good matey i reckon there's one that's an male.


Cheers matey. Your argus are looking cracking too. The largest of the five isn't in those shots, that's why I'm thinking 2:3:2thumb:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

They aint half getting some size on them mate. How long do you think they take to get fully grown? Ive got two that are not far behind yours in size, and one thats a slow grower, but it eats perfectly fine and I dont see fighting any more. I tried to get some pics but my camera battery just ran out.


----------



## Barlow

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> They aint half getting some size on them mate. How long do you think they take to get fully grown? Ive got two that are not far behind yours in size, and one thats a slow grower, but it eats perfectly fine and I dont see fighting any more. I tried to get some pics but my camera battery just ran out.


I reckon these should be getting on to adult size in 6 to 8 months.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Barlow said:


> Ok so here's some photos of my 5 ackies that I'm raising from the egg. They all get along really well with only minor squabbles now.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Not sure on sexes yet but they are starting to look like a 2:3 but we all know nothing is guaranteed in the monitor game.


sometimes it's difficult not to fall in love:flrt:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

fantastic Barlow :flrt:
lovely little critters, they are certainly packing away the pounds! :lol2:


----------



## jimmythetramp

Barlow said:


> Ok so here's some photos of my 5 ackies that I'm raising from the egg. They all get along really well with only minor squabbles now.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Not sure on sexes yet but they are starting to look like a 2:3 but we all know nothing is guaranteed in the monitor game.


beautiful ackies mate, a real credit to you, how old are these guys and girls?

firstly i'd just like to add that since adding a second basking bulb my little one is always out and ready to do what ackie do best and run around like a loonatic so thanks for all the cracking advice guys : victory:

however i do have a couple of questions that have been on my mind and would like peoples thoughts.

firstly how densely do people fill their ackie vivs with decor, hiding/climbing opportunities? do you prefer to have lots of open space with just a couple of hiding spots or do you like their to be lots for them to do? looking at your pictures Barlow it looked like their was quite a lot of open space in their viv? is that right? and wondered if this has any effect upon hunting sucsess and frequency as i find that mine has so much in it all the crickets and roaches go strait into hiding!!!! only the locust seem to hang around and he's not to fussed on them!!!!

and secondly do you find that animals kept on their own have the same growth/feeding response as those housed in groups? as it made me wonder if the whole competition for food would be one of the driving factors in a good healthy monitor appetite? i'm probably wrong but would like to hear peoples thought on it


oh and still havent found the charger from my slr but i thought i'd share what dash is currently doing... 










sleeping like a baby :lol2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

jimmythetramp said:


> beautiful ackies mate, a real credit to you, how old are these guys and girls?
> 
> firstly i'd just like to add that since adding a second basking bulb my little one is always out and ready to do what ackie do best and run around like a loonatic so thanks for all the cracking advice guys : victory:
> 
> however i do have a couple of questions that have been on my mind and would like peoples thoughts.
> 
> firstly how densely do people fill their ackie vivs with decor, hiding/climbing opportunities? do you prefer to have lots of open space with just a couple of hiding spots or do you like their to be lots for them to do? looking at your pictures Barlow it looked like their was quite a lot of open space in their viv? is that right? and wondered if this has any effect upon hunting sucsess and frequency as i find that mine has so much in it all the crickets and roaches go strait into hiding!!!! only the locust seem to hang around and he's not to fussed on them!!!!
> 
> and secondly do you find that animals kept on their own have the same growth/feeding response as those housed in groups? as it made me wonder if the whole competition for food would be one of the driving factors in a good healthy monitor appetite? i'm probably wrong but would like to hear peoples thought on it
> 
> 
> oh and still havent found the charger from my slr but i thought i'd share what dash is currently doing...
> 
> image
> 
> sleeping like a baby :lol2:


Crackin pic. Sweepy Ackies are adorable!!!!


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

@ jimmy

I have had my viv full of stuff and i never saw them get food. Then I took some stuff out and I saw them get food every now and again. I now have some stuff in there but not too much and now I see them get food quite often. I find if I leave locust in there and dont put any mroe food in until they are gone then they will eat locust happily. If I over fill the viv they dont touch the locust.

Its all about good gut loading. A well hydrated, well gutloaded locust is yummy. A starved and dehydrated locust is like us eating butterless toast. If you make them realise how tasty the food is then they will go for it because they associate it with good taste and juiciness.

apologies if I sound daft, but ive just come in from my mates birthday in a club and im drunk as a skunk.... see you all on the morrow... goodnight


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> @ jimmy
> 
> I have had my viv full of stuff and i never saw them get food. Then I took some stuff out and I saw them get food every now and again. I now have some stuff in there but not too much and now I see them get food quite often. I find if I leave locust in there and dont put any mroe food in until they are gone then they will eat locust happily. If I over fill the viv they dont touch the locust.
> 
> Its all about good gut loading. A well hydrated, well gutloaded locust is yummy. A starved and dehydrated locust is like us eating butterless toast. If you make them realise how tasty the food is then they will go for it because they associate it with good taste and juiciness.
> 
> apologies if I sound daft, but ive just come in from my mates birthday in a club and im drunk as a skunk.... see you all on the morrow... goodnight


I rarely make as much sense when sober!!!. . .makes entire sense to me. . .while on my leaning curve,I've DEF witnessed hoppers wolfed down after being loaded with rocket. . .but leave em with nowt more than the flakes in the tub. . .nowhere near as much interest shown in munching em. . .I think if its in my bugs it's in my Monitor. . .back when I kept fish. . .I really thought it about keeping water. ..THEN the fish took care of themselves. . .perhaps this is the parrallel


----------



## Barlow

jimmythetramp said:


> beautiful ackies mate, a real credit to you, how old are these guys and girls?
> 
> firstly i'd just like to add that since adding a second basking bulb my little one is always out and ready to do what ackie do best and run around like a loonatic so thanks for all the cracking advice guys : victory:
> 
> however i do have a couple of questions that have been on my mind and would like peoples thoughts.
> 
> firstly how densely do people fill their ackie vivs with decor, hiding/climbing opportunities? do you prefer to have lots of open space with just a couple of hiding spots or do you like their to be lots for them to do? looking at your pictures Barlow it looked like their was quite a lot of open space in their viv? is that right? and wondered if this has any effect upon hunting sucsess and frequency as i find that mine has so much in it all the crickets and roaches go strait into hiding!!!! only the locust seem to hang around and he's not to fussed on them!!!!
> 
> and secondly do you find that animals kept on their own have the same growth/feeding response as those housed in groups? as it made me wonder if the whole competition for food would be one of the driving factors in a good healthy monitor appetite? i'm probably wrong but would like to hear peoples thought on it
> 
> 
> oh and still havent found the charger from my slr but i thought i'd share what dash is currently doing...
> 
> image
> 
> sleeping like a baby :lol2:


I keep my vivs minimal as I don't want to haul too much stuff out when searching for eggs. What you have to remember is that most of the stuff that people put in their vivs is for their viewing pleasure and is actually of no benefit to the monitor. Learn what a monitor needs first by witnessing what it actually uses and then make the viv look pretty around that. All I need in a viv is a deep substrate that they burrow their exstensive tunnels in, tight hiding places at a range of temps and humidity and a water bowl. My ackies eat all manner of inverts with no fussiness whatsoever. I don't gutload either. Just supplement. I used to gutload with fishflake and dandelion but I haven't bothered for about a year now and I'm not seeing any disadvantages. As regards to the appetite in singles I couldn't say as I haven't raised any on their own but it's a possibility.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> I rarely make as much sense when sober!!!. . .makes entire sense to me. . .while on my leaning curve,I've DEF witnessed hoppers wolfed down after being loaded with rocket. . .but leave em with nowt more than the flakes in the tub. . .nowhere near as much interest shown in munching em. . .I think if its in my bugs it's in my Monitor. . .back when I kept fish. . .I really thought it about keeping water. ..THEN the fish took care of themselves. . .perhaps this is the parrallel


"Leaning curve" bud? Is that a drunk thing too? :lol2:

Ps totally agree about the Fish/water thing :2thumb: so yeah, maybe you're on to something, : victory:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Quick question guys, 
What kind of wood do you use for your Retes?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jo-jo-beans said:


> Quick question guys,
> What kind of wood do you use for your Retes?


ive seen people using everything from ply right through to roofing slates :2thumb:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> ive seen people using everything from ply right through to roofing slates :2thumb:


Cool Shane :2thumb:
Gonna get some slate tiles out of Wilkes but wasn't sure about the wood, just in case it's toxic.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Good morning all

I agree with Barlow, Ive thought about taking almost everything out apart from the cork bark and the retes stack and just making the substrate deeper. I think keeping the viv minimalistic is the way to go if you want to to see them doing more and getting food.

In mine I have the stack, which on top of that up to about the foot and 3/4 mark, theres a tree trunk that they like climbing and a few branches going parallel across the viv that they scarper across, I think that if you want to to have lots of decor then raise it off the ground so they can build their muscles climbing which mine do a lot of. Whatever goes directly on the ground is just for concealing their burrows. They tend to burrow under things rather than in the middle of nowhere. So something like a piece of cork bark or stone is good for them to use for that.

Do you think that not having much for them to climb can have a degenerative effect on their muscles? Mine spend a lot of time climbing vertical surfaces.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Good morning all
> 
> I agree with Barlow, Ive thought about taking almost everything out apart from the cork bark and the retes stack and just making the substrate deeper. I think keeping the viv minimalistic is the way to go if you want to to see them doing more and getting food.
> 
> In mine I have the stack, which on top of that up to about the foot and 3/4 mark, theres a tree trunk that they like climbing and a few branches going parallel across the viv that they scarper across, I think that if you want to to have lots of decor then raise it off the ground so they can build their muscles climbing which mine do a lot of. Whatever goes directly on the ground is just for concealing their burrows. They tend to burrow under things rather than in the middle of nowhere. So something like a piece of cork bark or stone is good for them to use for that.
> 
> Do you think that not having much for them to climb can have a degenerative effect on their muscles? Mine spend a lot of time climbing vertical surfaces.


Aaawwww, hope the  doesn't last too long. I've heard big greasy fry ups help :lol2:
Anywhoos, been thinking about this myself, and not 100% on how to decorate. Was gonna keep it minimalistic while they're teeny, so I can monitor them better.
Was thinking a retes, with 2/3 proper hides, then some cork bark, branches and cobble stones.

Was also gonna try and cover the back all with fake ivy - in case they wanted to swing from it :lol2:

I don't think the lack of things to scale will have an effect on their muscles tho. They'll probably still use the same muscles when digging and stuff ( but hey, I'm no expert :Na_Na_Na_Na.

jo
x


----------



## jimmythetramp

thank you everyone for your thoughts on my questions, i think stripping the viv down may be a very good idea, i've noticed that quite a few australian keepers only have very simple minimalistic set ups, i have a huge hollow cork bark log that i've partially covered with lots of top soil however it does take up massive amounts of room! so i may try taking that out and just put more flat pieces of cork bark in their so he has more room to run about, i'll keep you posted on any changes

as for gut loading, all my livefood is religiously gut loaded using pro rep gut load and lots and lots of fresh veg, changed daily, i'm gonna gonna have to try offering the locust rocket though never tried them with that before, i have noticed that if nothing else is offered then locust do seem to go missing, which i preffer as crickets really get on my nerves when their chirping at night (silent my :censor had to literally pull 7 out of the viv last night before i could get to sleep!!!

thanks again everyone : victory:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> "Leaning curve" bud? Is that a drunk thing too? :lol2:
> 
> Ps totally agree about the Fish/water thing :2thumb: so yeah, maybe you're on to something, : victory:


:lol2:yup deffo a drunk thing. . the leaning curve precedes the horozontal slam:blush:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

jo-jo-beans said:


> Aaawwww, hope the  doesn't last too long. I've heard big greasy fry ups help :lol2:
> Anywhoos, been thinking about this myself, and not 100% on how to decorate. Was gonna keep it minimalistic while they're teeny, so I can monitor them better.
> Was thinking a retes, with 2/3 proper hides, then some cork bark, branches and cobble stones.
> 
> Was also gonna try and cover the back all with fake ivy - in case they wanted to swing from it :lol2:
> 
> I don't think the lack of things to scale will have an effect on their muscles tho. They'll probably still use the same muscles when digging and stuff ( but hey, I'm no expert :Na_Na_Na_Na.
> 
> jo
> x


Triple Decker bacon sarnie and a big mug of coffee! right as rain.

I found they didnt use the hides I gave them, they literally never went in them so I took them out, The burrow so well that they will just make their own. I remember Barlow saying something like they like to feel secure as in no airflow able to get over their body, completely and totally surrounded, hides are too big for them to feel like this, 
With mine ive found that they like to make their own hiding places, so I would save the money and just give them something to burrow underneath, the cobblestones will be great for this, mine have their burrows running underneath the cork bark. I think deep substrate is more important than lots of decor. 

Hows the viv build come along JJbeans?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

jimmythetramp said:


> thank you everyone for your thoughts on my questions, i think stripping the viv down may be a very good idea, i've noticed that quite a few australian keepers only have very simple minimalistic set ups, i have a huge hollow cork bark log that i've partially covered with lots of top soil however it does take up massive amounts of room! so i may try taking that out and just put more flat pieces of cork bark in their so he has more room to run about, i'll keep you posted on any changes
> 
> as for gut loading, all my livefood is religiously gut loaded using pro rep gut load and lots and lots of fresh veg, changed daily, i'm gonna gonna have to try offering the locust rocket though never tried them with that before, i have noticed that if nothing else is offered then locust do seem to go missing, which i preffer as crickets really get on my nerves when their chirping at night (silent my :censor had to literally pull 7 out of the viv last night before i could get to sleep!!!
> 
> thanks again everyone : victory:


To get mine eating locust I didnt put any food in the viv for the weekend and let them hunt off whatever was left in the viv, so they had a bit of a food defecit over the weekend in comparison to what they are used to. At this point they were hungry and really wanting to eat anything, i gutloaded some locust and gave them bug gel, dusted them and popped a handful in there... they polished them off real quick.

Now they cant get enough of them, I can leave 10 in there at any one time and the numbers will slowly deplete over 2/3 days.

The same with crickets, I put 20 in a day and they dissapear quick, then I add roaches to the diet and bits of chopped rodent, I buy banded crickets £10 for 1000+, they are fast and according to one study I read they have the highest nutritional content of any cricket. They are real small though so buy the large size or they wont be big enough for your ackie, the large size is perfect for a pre adult ackie. They are practically silent too which is always good! get them from ebay for free delivery from theroachfarm.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> To get mine eating locust I didnt put any food in the viv for the weekend and let them hunt off whatever was left in the viv, so they had a bit of a food defecit over the weekend in comparison to what they are used to. At this point they were hungry and really wanting to eat anything, i gutloaded some locust and gave them bug gel, dusted them and popped a handful in there... they polished them off real quick.
> 
> Now they cant get enough of them, I can leave 10 in there at any one time and the numbers will slowly deplete over 2/3 days.
> 
> The same with crickets, I put 20 in a day and they dissapear quick, then I add roaches to the diet and bits of chopped rodent, I buy banded crickets £10 for 1000+, they are fast and according to one study I read they have the highest nutritional content of any cricket. They are real small though so buy the large size or they wont be big enough for your ackie, the large size is perfect for a pre adult ackie. They are practically silent too which is always good! get them from ebay for free delivery from theroachfarm.


 
Bandit Crickets are not quiet :devil:
They are noisey buggers!
When i bred them, i hated it....so i got them polished off pretty quick :lol2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Dean Cheetham said:


> Bandit Crickets are not quiet :devil:
> They are noisey buggers!
> When i bred them, i hated it....so i got them polished off pretty quick :lol2:


 I never hear a peep from mine


----------



## Dean Cheetham

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I never hear a peep from mine


maybe i was unlucky :lol2:


----------



## jimmythetramp

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> To get mine eating locust I didnt put any food in the viv for the weekend and let them hunt off whatever was left in the viv, so they had a bit of a food defecit over the weekend in comparison to what they are used to. At this point they were hungry and really wanting to eat anything, i gutloaded some locust and gave them bug gel, dusted them and popped a handful in there... they polished them off real quick.
> 
> Now they cant get enough of them, I can leave 10 in there at any one time and the numbers will slowly deplete over 2/3 days.
> 
> The same with crickets, I put 20 in a day and they dissapear quick, then I add roaches to the diet and bits of chopped rodent, I buy banded crickets £10 for 1000+, they are fast and according to one study I read they have the highest nutritional content of any cricket. They are real small though so buy the large size or they wont be big enough for your ackie, the large size is perfect for a pre adult ackie. They are practically silent too which is always good! get them from ebay for free delivery from theroachfarm.


cheers for the advice mate, i'll have to check them out, but i really hope they are silent or the mrs will actually physically murder me!


----------



## jo-jo-beans

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Triple Decker bacon sarnie and a big mug of coffee! right as rain.
> 
> I found they didnt use the hides I gave them, they literally never went in them so I took them out, The burrow so well that they will just make their own. I remember Barlow saying something like they like to feel secure as in no airflow able to get over their body, completely and totally surrounded, hides are too big for them to feel like this,
> With mine ive found that they like to make their own hiding places, so I would save the money and just give them something to burrow underneath, the cobblestones will be great for this, mine have their burrows running underneath the cork bark. I think deep substrate is more important than lots of decor.
> 
> Hows the viv build come along JJbeans?


Good, glad you're feeling better Hun :2thumb:

Viv is built!! Whoooohoooo!! 
Gonna seal the edges tonight lighting tomorrow, and hopefully, maybe get the occupants over the weekend!!!! :flrt:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

jo-jo-beans said:


> good, glad you're feeling better hun :2thumb:
> 
> Viv is built!! Whoooohoooo!!
> Gonna seal the edges tonight lighting tomorrow, and hopefully, maybe get the occupants over the weekend!!!! :flrt:


 pics :d


----------



## rex636

jo-jo-beans said:


> Good, glad you're feeling better Hun :2thumb:
> 
> Viv is built!! Whoooohoooo!!
> Gonna seal the edges tonight lighting tomorrow, and hopefully, maybe get the occupants over the weekend!!!! :flrt:


You better hurry up I'm getting quite attached to these guys!! Can't believe how fast there growing all of them hand feeding now if your slow enough that's until I clean out there viv tomorrow then we'll be back to square 1


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jo-jo-beans said:


> Good, glad you're feeling better Hun :2thumb:
> 
> Viv is built!! Whoooohoooo!!
> Gonna seal the edges tonight lighting tomorrow, and hopefully, maybe get the occupants over the weekend!!!! :flrt:


we want pics:lol2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Ok, I'll try for pics :2thumb:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

It's not even moved into position, and the glass is still in the other room, so we got an expensive fancy box with a hole in it!!! :lol2:

They always look way bigger than you expect once they're built!!
5x3x3 :2thumb:




























And since I had the camera out, here's my cat looking cute (and hopefully not pulling the radiator off the wall!!) :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:










:lol2::lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jo-jo-beans said:


> It's not even moved into position, and the glass is still in the other room, so we got an expensive fancy box with a hole in it!!! :lol2:
> 
> They always look way bigger than you expect once they're built!!
> 5x3x3 :2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And since I had the camera out, here's my cat looking cute (and hopefully not pulling the radiator off the wall!!) :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> image
> 
> :lol2::lol2:



:no1: looking good :no1:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Looking good JJ, It will look better with an ackie trio in it 

Cute looking cat too : victory:


----------



## Matt_Baitson

*My morning*

I posted a little while back saying my shifts have changed so I'm able to see my Ackie in a morning while its out before he clears off back underground, which is nice!

So this morning before its lights came on I thawed a rat and slit its belly and placed it near his basking site and waitied till its lights came on, about half an hour later he popped out of his tunnel and took a mooch. I've never sat so still in my life, it finally went up to bask and found the rat and immediatly went wild tasting it, but at the same time seemed very unsure. It kept resisting and moving away, then coming back and tasting like mad again. This went on for about an hour (an hour in which I didn't move a muscle) and finaly I broke and had to itch my face, it got spooked and ran off, so yea it won I'm affraid, I've left it in there hopefully it will have a dig through the day but ill miss it. 

I placed it in one of them fake rock dishes that's never been in there before, maybe that made it unsure, I'm gonna try again tomorrow minus the dish.

Ackie 1 - Matt 0

Notice I keep saying 'it', at what age can one of you positivly sex via photo? Its 4 months old.

Cheers for reading my anti climax


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Matt_Baitson said:


> I posted a little while back saying my shifts have changed so I'm able to see my Ackie in a morning while its out before he clears off back underground, which is nice!
> 
> So this morning before its lights came on I thawed a rat and slit its belly and placed it near his basking site and waitied till its lights came on, about half an hour later he popped out of his tunnel and took a mooch. I've never sat so still in my life, it finally went up to bask and found the rat and immediatly went wild tasting it, but at the same time seemed very unsure. It kept resisting and moving away, then coming back and tasting like mad again. This went on for about an hour (an hour in which I didn't move a muscle) and finaly I broke and had to itch my face, it got spooked and ran off, so yea it won I'm affraid, I've left it in there hopefully it will have a dig through the day but ill miss it.
> 
> I placed it in one of them fake rock dishes that's never been in there before, maybe that made it unsure, I'm gonna try again tomorrow minus the dish.
> 
> Ackie 1 - Matt 0
> 
> Notice I keep saying 'it', at what age can one of you positivly sex via photo? Its 4 months old.
> 
> Cheers for reading my anti climax


Your better off Chopping slices of the rat up into tiny chunks. A young ackie will have massive trouble tearing pieces of flesh off a rat. 

What you want to do is chop it up and get it on some tweezers. pop the tweezers just inside the entrance to the borrow and let it smell it taste it and if your lucky it will take it from the tweezers, if its too nervous to come close then pop it on the ground just outside the burrow, dont worry if it gets some dirt on it, mine always rub their food in the bloody dirt and eat bits of it, they'll pass it just fine.

Keep an eye on the rat chunk and see if its gone, if it goes then pop another chunk there, do this every now and again until your ackie associates the smell and taste of the rat with the tweezers. The ackies curiosity will overcome its nervousness and it will eventually take it from your tweezers.

I am trying to get mine eating from my fingers... one will, two of them hate me :lol2:


----------



## Matt_Baitson

I've had it feeding from tongs no probs, even videod it, but all of a sudden its got shy.

Lol its only a rat pup not a jumbo haha, its all about the watching him feed from a carcas TBH, I should of mentioned he eats small chucks no probs.

Its a strange one really cos if say it ran under some bark or slate and I went under there I could pick it up and after that its fine being handled, just scatty in the open it seems


----------



## Tom17

Does anybody know if there are any ackie hatchlings for sale as i have been looking for a while and i cant find any.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Tom17 said:


> Does anybody know if there are any ackie hatchlings for sale as i have been looking for a while and i cant find any.


I think Dean Cheetham on here has some. A link to his profile below:

Reptile Forums - View Profile: Dean Cheetham


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> It's not even moved into position, and the glass is still in the other room, so we got an expensive fancy box with a hole in it!!! :lol2:
> 
> They always look way bigger than you expect once they're built!!
> 5x3x3 :2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And since I had the camera out, here's my cat looking cute (and hopefully not pulling the radiator off the wall!!) :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> image
> 
> :lol2::lol2:


clean viv construction. . .:no1::no1:and one very content cat. . .really gorgeous


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> clean viv construction. . .:no1::no1:and one very content cat. . .really gorgeous


Cheers bud, rather pleased with it myself :2thumb:

Volly built it for me, then flat packed it, so it was just a case of reassembling it and sticking the doors on the glass :lol2:

Lights up tonight, then partitioning off most of it :whistling2:

Whooooohoooooo!!!


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Cheers bud, rather pleased with it myself :2thumb:
> 
> Volly built it for me, then flat packed it, so it was just a case of reassembling it and sticking the doors on the glass :lol2:
> 
> Lights up tonight, then partitioning off most of it :whistling2:
> 
> Whooooohoooooo!!!


I sense the snapping of someones camera in the next week or so. . .(when they've settled down: victory


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> I sense the snapping of someones camera in the next week or so. . .(when they've settled down: victory


Oh yes, be afraid........be very afraid!!!!



:lol2:


----------



## NightGecko

Just an advanced notice, I expect to have hatchling _V. glauerti_ out end of february / early march and I will hopefully have quite a few.

I won't take deposits on eggs but PM me if you will be interested as I am going to form a waiting list, first come first served.

£375 for one
£700 for two
£1000 for three.


----------



## Nigel_wales

NightGecko said:


> Just an advanced notice, I expect to have hatchling _V. glauerti_ out end of february / early march and I will hopefully have quite a few.
> 
> I won't take deposits on eggs but PM me if you will be interested as I am going to form a waiting list, first come first served.
> 
> £375 for one
> £700 for two
> £1000 for three.


Congrats mate, how many were laid?


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Ooooooohhhhhhhh, I'd forgotten how smooth and quiet the glass should be on the runners!!!

:lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jo-jo-beans said:


> Ooooooohhhhhhhh, I'd forgotten how smooth and quiet the glass should be on the runners!!!
> 
> :lol2:


its a nice sound isnt it :lol2:


----------



## NightGecko

Nigel_wales said:


> Congrats mate, how many were laid?


11 in this clutch but I am expecting more : victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

NightGecko said:


> 11 in this clutch but I am expecting more : victory:


Nice mate, congratulations! Expecting more from the same female or another? How were they nested this time m8?


----------



## NightGecko

Nigel_wales said:


> Nice mate, congratulations! Expecting more from the same female or another? How were they nested this time m8?


It looks like the other female may lay as well yeah : victory:

They were laid in the nest box overnight when the males were removed from the enclosure.


----------



## Nigel_wales

NightGecko said:


> It looks like the other female may lay as well yeah : victory:
> 
> They were laid in the nest box overnight when the males were removed from the enclosure.


Good 2 hear it, good luck with incubation fella...


----------



## Nigel_wales

NightGecko said:


> It looks like the other female may lay as well yeah : victory:
> 
> They were laid in the nest box overnight when the males were removed from the enclosure.


 
Get some pics up if you can :2thumb: What ratio's you keeping your animals in?


----------



## Barlow

NightGecko said:


> It looks like the other female may lay as well yeah : victory:
> 
> They were laid in the nest box overnight when the males were removed from the enclosure.


Congratulations mate.


----------



## NightGecko

Nigel_wales said:


> Get some pics up if you can :2thumb: What ratio's you keeping your animals in?


I'm only opening the incubator weekly but I will photo the clutch next time.

I am using SIM containers with hatchrite, which seems like a good combination so far.

Odatria are kept in 1.1 pairs, 1.2 trios or 2.2 groups. The glauerti are housed in a group : victory:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Vivs nearly ready!! Whooohoooo!!

Treated myself to a jigsaw today, to cut the wood for the Retes - I love new toys!!!

Was also planning on getting the wellies on and heading down the woods in this manky weather to get some big branches, but as a stroke of luck - the housing association came round yesterday, and took chunks out of the trees in my garden - RESULT!! So I picked the branches I wanted and they trimmed them for me :2thumb:

EXCITED MUCH!!!!!!!! :flrt:


----------



## Jonny357

afternoon all,

new to this thread! First of all, i have just taken delivery of two Juvenille yellow ackies 

both were bought from a reputable pet shop but heres my worry.

The male, is great, hes legging it around, exploring his viv, leaping on crickets and generally causing devastation as he digs his way around...

The female however is causing my worry.

she is ALOT smaller, and seems very thin. Now, at first i put this down to aggressive feeding on the males part. Fortunately both will take food from my hand so i try to make sure that the female gets her fill as well. 

However, there are a couple of things that are REALLY worrying me:

Shes is lethargic, just finds a spot and sits there for ages barely moving
Her movements seem 'twitchy'
Her movements seem 'awkward' (when she does move, she doesnt move with the speed or agility the male does)

now, this could be simply do to a lower food intake due to the male gobbling food up (i can see him sniffing around even when I've hand fed her). Is there any evidence of MBD in ackies? 

I have been suplimenting both their foods with a calcium and multivitamin supliment but baring in mind ive only had them a few days so it could just be 'new reptile worry syndrome'....


----------



## Nigel_wales

NightGecko said:


> I'm only opening the incubator weekly but I will photo the clutch next time.
> 
> I am using SIM containers with hatchrite, which seems like a good combination so far.
> 
> Odatria are kept in 1.1 pairs, 1.2 trios or 2.2 groups. The glauerti are housed in a group : victory:


 
Awesome I hope they go the distance, I wish I could hold onto all of mine but the hobby is putting a huge amount of strain on my relationship with my mrs who left me last week, we're back now though thank ****!


----------



## Barlow

Jonny357 said:


> afternoon all,
> 
> new to this thread! First of all, i have just taken delivery of two Juvenille yellow ackies
> 
> both were bought from a reputable pet shop but heres my worry.
> 
> The male, is great, hes legging it around, exploring his viv, leaping on crickets and generally causing devastation as he digs his way around...
> 
> The female however is causing my worry.
> 
> she is ALOT smaller, and seems very thin. Now, at first i put this down to aggressive feeding on the males part. Fortunately both will take food from my hand so i try to make sure that the female gets her fill as well.
> 
> However, there are a couple of things that are REALLY worrying me:
> 
> Shes is lethargic, just finds a spot and sits there for ages barely moving
> Her movements seem 'twitchy'
> Her movements seem 'awkward' (when she does move, she doesnt move with the speed or agility the male does)
> 
> now, this could be simply do to a lower food intake due to the male gobbling food up (i can see him sniffing around even when I've hand fed her). Is there any evidence of MBD in ackies?
> 
> I have been suplimenting both their foods with a calcium and multivitamin supliment but baring in mind ive only had them a few days so it could just be 'new reptile worry syndrome'....


It could be mbd if they have been kept hot with insufficient supplementing to the diet. I don't use uv but I would in a case like this. How big are they?


----------



## cold blooded beast

Few of todays bath time. . .
Looks a bit _oriental_is in this one :lol2:. . .actually.. .so does the lol dude!!!!








I'm not throttling the lil fella. . .honestly








I think despite the grub I plow into him. . .he's fairly small








No bubbles








CHEESE!...missed the tongue shot. . .:blush:. . .sorry people








. . .will pop some more at some point soon:2thumb:


----------



## Paul P

cold blooded beast said:


> Few of todays bath time. . .
> Looks a bit _oriental_is in this one :lol2:. . .actually.. .so does the lol dude!!!!
> image
> I'm not throttling the lil fella. . .honestly
> image
> I think despite the grub I plow into him. . .he's fairly small
> image
> No bubbles
> image
> CHEESE!...missed the tongue shot. . .:blush:. . .sorry people
> image
> . . .will pop some more at some point soon:2thumb:


Stunning little monitor, Ive also been looking at adding some of these to my collection, they are kinda the link between the rock dwellers and tree climbers, prefering both types of habitat. Will post a few pics of mine when they arrive :whistling2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Paul P said:


> Stunning little monitor, Ive also been looking at adding some of these to my collection, they are kinda the link between the rock dwellers and tree climbers, prefering both types of habitat. Will post a few pics of mine when they arrive :whistling2:


not so many of us seem to have them. . .be nice to see others. . .and yup. . .he likes to lock into crevices and climb. . .hang. . .swing. . .jump. . . dig. . guess that's all pretty normal for an animal that has such broad distribution. . . .glad you like:2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad

cold blooded beast said:


> Few of todays bath time. . .
> Looks a bit _oriental_is in this one :lol2:. . .actually.. .so does the lol dude!!!!
> image
> I'm not throttling the lil fella. . .honestly
> image
> I think despite the grub I plow into him. . .he's fairly small
> image
> No bubbles
> image
> CHEESE!...missed the tongue shot. . .:blush:. . .sorry people
> image
> . . .will pop some more at some point soon:2thumb:


A little belter there , iv always loved the colouring of these guys :no1:



Paul P said:


> Stunning little monitor, Ive also been looking at adding some of these to my collection, they are kinda the link between the rock dwellers and tree climbers, prefering both types of habitat. Will post a few pics of mine when they arrive :whistling2:


Ordered or collecting Paul ? : victory:



cold blooded beast said:


> not so many of us seem to have them. . .be nice to see others. . .and yup. . .he likes to lock into crevices and climb. . .hang. . .swing. . .jump. . . dig. . guess that's all pretty normal for an animal that has such broad distribution. . . .glad you like:2thumb:


 Very nice animals imo :no1:


----------



## cold blooded beast

monitor mad said:


> A little belter there , iv always loved the colouring of these guys :no1:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered or collecting Paul ? : victory:
> 
> 
> Very nice animals imo :no1:


perfect stepping stone to BIGGER stuff. . .my patience,understanding and (it probably sounds over the top to state the next one)my general well being is so much healthier for having something other than humans to care for and have responsibility towards. . .I have other interests. . but my family get to experience this hobby as well. . .so something that keeps me indoors and not at the gym too much is a GOOD thing. . it's a balance I like


----------



## NightGecko

Nigel_wales said:


> Awesome I hope they go the distance, I wish I could hold onto all of mine but the hobby is putting a huge amount of strain on my relationship with my mrs who left me last week, we're back now though thank ****!


Glad to hear you worked it out bud. I told my missus pretty early on that the reptiles come first, but I think she knows that anyway as it's more than just a hobby for me, it's my career and my passion too. I still get an earful every time I spend money on a new species though :devil:



Paul P said:


> Stunning little monitor, Ive also been looking at adding some of these to my collection, they are kinda the link between the rock dwellers and tree climbers, prefering both types of habitat. Will post a few pics of mine when they arrive :whistling2:


You can't go far wrong with a V. tristis orientalis Paul, they don't seem to hold the value of other such dwarfs but I think they rank in the top 3 for me. You're right you can also cater for them however you want to, terrestrial or arboreal, rock or wood... so they're always good to fit into the odd space in a viv wall. They are like lightning bolts though, much faster than glauerti and the like (well, I reckon glauerti can move just as fast, it's more a case of tristis have the speed and ain't afraid to use it)

I'm thinking about adding V. tristis tristis to my collection next year : victory:


----------



## cold blooded beast

NightGecko said:


> Glad to hear you worked it out bud. I told my missus pretty early on that the reptiles come first, but I think she knows that anyway as it's more than just a hobby for me, it's my career and my passion too. I still get an earful every time I spend money on a new species though :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't go far wrong with a V. tristis orientalis Paul, they don't seem to hold the value of other such dwarfs but I think they rank in the top 3 for me. You're right you can also cater for them however you want to, terrestrial or arboreal, rock or wood... so they're always good to fit into the odd space in a viv wall. They are like lightning bolts though, much faster than glauerti and the like (well, I reckon glauerti can move just as fast, it's more a case of tristis have the speed and ain't afraid to use it)
> 
> I'm thinking about adding V. tristis tristis to my collection next year : victory:


Get that VTT in there. . .or knowing YOU. . . .THOSE VTTs:no1:


----------



## Paul P

monitor mad said:


> A little belter there , iv always loved the colouring of these guys :no1:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered or collecting Paul ? : victory:
> 
> 
> Very nice animals imo :no1:



Collecting Steve : victory:

Also have to say the Beccarii female is looking swell :whistling2: heres hoping :mf_dribble:the deed has defo been done, just a waiting game now and hope it proves fruitfull.


----------



## Paul P

NightGecko said:


> Glad to hear you worked it out bud. I told my missus pretty early on that the reptiles come first, but I think she knows that anyway as it's more than just a hobby for me, it's my career and my passion too. I still get an earful every time I spend money on a new species though :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't go far wrong with a V. tristis orientalis Paul, they don't seem to hold the value of other such dwarfs but I think they rank in the top 3 for me. You're right you can also cater for them however you want to, terrestrial or arboreal, rock or wood... so they're always good to fit into the odd space in a viv wall. They are like lightning bolts though, much faster than glauerti and the like (well, I reckon glauerti can move just as fast, it's more a case of tristis have the speed and ain't afraid to use it)
> 
> I'm thinking about adding V. tristis tristis to my collection next year : victory:


Hi Jason

Will see how I get on with these first, the tristis tristis are a little on the expensive side for me at the mo, but agree a future possibility.


----------



## NightGecko

Paul P said:


> Hi Jason
> 
> Will see how I get on with these first, the tristis tristis are a little on the expensive side for me at the mo, but agree a future possibility.


When I learned how much they will cost I was suprised, I was expecting to pay more. That's why I think I will take the plunge once I make some more viv space.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Phew, cup of tea time now!!
Ok, pics of the viv - comments, thoughts, as usual, more than welcome :2thumb:
I have kinda partitioned the viv off, making the smaller part rather bare with less substrate and only a dish, a hide and some bamboo. (I was struggling to partition the whole of it off).




























Few bits of cork bark, branches and more plants for the walls and the ground to go in shortly, but apart from that, I'm quite happy with it :blush:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Phew, cup of tea time now!!
> Ok, pics of the viv - comments, thoughts, as usual, more than welcome :2thumb:
> I have kinda partitioned the viv off, making the smaller part rather bare with less substrate and only a dish, a hide and some bamboo. (I was struggling to partition the whole of it off).
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Few bits of cork bark, branches and more plants for the walls and the ground to go in shortly, but apart from that, I'm quite happy with it :blush:


Cuppa deserved I'd say. . .job well done. . . .:2thumb:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> Cuppa deserved I'd say. . .job well done. . . .:2thumb:


ditto :no1:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Cheers guys!!!

Feels like Xmas eve tonight!!, :lol2:


----------



## rex636

jo-jo-beans said:


> Phew, cup of tea time now!!
> Ok, pics of the viv - comments, thoughts, as usual, more than welcome :2thumb:
> I have kinda partitioned the viv off, making the smaller part rather bare with less substrate and only a dish, a hide and some bamboo. (I was struggling to partition the whole of it off).
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Few bits of cork bark, branches and more plants for the walls and the ground to go in shortly, but apart from that, I'm quite happy with it :blush:


There's only three things missing now mate......

Look forward to meeting you the morn.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

rex636 said:


> There's only three things missing now mate......
> 
> Look forward to meeting you the morn.


Whoooooooohooooooo!!!!!!!
:2thumb:


----------



## Paul P

jo-jo-beans said:


> Cheers guys!!!
> 
> Feels like Xmas eve tonight!!, :lol2:


Not long now till you collect them :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Paul P

Busy weekend so far, finished landscaping the new tristis viv, All electrics in place just the glass and substrate to add and its good to go.
And yes a cheepskate as I am its another converted wardrobe, lol



















And bargain of the week, got home from work the other morning and found this in a neighbours front garden, And it actually all still worked :gasp:
Been looking at doing one of these for ages yet never had the luck of finding one, all the internal workings other than the light have been disconnected the things perfect as I already had all the heatmats laying around redundent, added a thermastat and presto, holds a perfect 29-30c temp.:no1:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Paul P said:


> Busy weekend so far, finished landscaping the new tristis viv, All electrics in place just the glass and substrate to add and its good to go.
> And yes a cheepskate as I am its another converted wardrobe, lol
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And bargain of the week, got home from work the other morning and found this in a neighbours front garden, And it actually all still worked :gasp:
> Been looking at doing one of these for ages yet never had the luck of finding one, all the internal workings other than the light have been disconnected the things perfect as I already had all the heatmats laying around redundent, added a thermastat and presto, holds a perfect 29-30c temp.:no1:
> 
> image
> image


:no1: well done mate... ill be keeping a close eye for news on the BTM laying... :whistling2:


----------



## NightGecko

Paul P said:


> Busy weekend so far, finished landscaping the new tristis viv, All electrics in place just the glass and substrate to add and its good to go.
> And yes a cheepskate as I am its another converted wardrobe, lol
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And bargain of the week, got home from work the other morning and found this in a neighbours front garden, And it actually all still worked :gasp:
> Been looking at doing one of these for ages yet never had the luck of finding one, all the internal workings other than the light have been disconnected the things perfect as I already had all the heatmats laying around redundent, added a thermastat and presto, holds a perfect 29-30c temp.:no1:
> 
> image
> image


Looks good mate : victory: What ratio group will you be housing or just a pair? Are these the pair from martin reuter?


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Home at last, and

OHHH EMMM GEE!!!!!!

:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:

Thanks Ben, they are little stunners!! 
:2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Home at last, and
> 
> OHHH EMMM GEE!!!!!!
> 
> :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> Thanks Ben, they are little stunners!!
> :2thumb:


twud seem as though the lady is a touch pleased me thinks:no1::no1::no1:


----------



## Paul P

NightGecko said:


> Looks good mate : victory: What ratio group will you be housing or just a pair? Are these the pair from martin reuter?



Hi M8,

To be honest Ive that many animals now its almost becoming a full time hobby and takes up so much time and for that reason im just getting a pair for now, may add another female later but will be happy with just the 2 for the time being, no they arnt from Martin.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Paul P said:


> Hi M8,
> 
> To be honest Ive that many animals now its almost becoming a full time hobby and takes up so much time and for that reason im just getting a pair for now, may add another female later but will happy with just the 2 for the time being, no they arnt from Martin.


like the viv. ..a lot mate. . .looks like a lot of careful consideration went into the layout. . .:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## rex636

jo-jo-beans said:


> Home at last, and
> 
> OHHH EMMM GEE!!!!!!
> 
> :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> Thanks Ben, they are little stunners!!
> :2thumb:


Absolute pleasure Joanna hope your happy with them.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> twud seem as though the lady is a touch pleased me thinks:no1::no1::no1:


Just a little!!



rex636 said:


> Absolute pleasure Joanna hope your happy with them.


Completely Ben! Thanks again - and good to me ya!! :2thumb:


----------



## Paul P

cold blooded beast said:


> like the viv. ..a lot mate. . .looks like a lot of careful consideration went into the layout. . .:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


Cheers m8, I always strive to build setups that cater for their every need, a bigger build is defo on the horizon but on hold till after Christmas and New year, this one will cater for their need to climb aswell as have a rather deeper substrate than I normally go for, Im not really sure how much time they spend on the floor you see and its a case of experimenting, I perhaps should have asked you?


----------



## cold blooded beast

Paul P said:


> Cheers m8, I always strive to build setups that cater for their every need, a bigger build is defo on the horizon but on hold till after Christmas and New year, this one will cater for their need to climb aswell as have a rather deeper substrate than I normally go for, Im not really sure how much time they spend on the floor you see and its a case of experimenting, I perhaps should have asked you?


from my limited experience (def look to Jase for more authority)I think it''s simple with VTOs . . . .they get _everywhere_ . . the only behaviour I have never seen to any extent is laying in water. . .he just doesn't do it. . .more preference to climb and clamber than stroll along the floor. . .BUT. . .he likes a little dig in the dirt. . .and has formed a small tunnel or two. . .so depth enough for that would suffice . .he spends a lot of time rummaging through the fake foliage in there. . . .(I don't like it particularly)but then it's not really there for me!! . . .and this might be controversial with respect to any accepted facts. . but he seems more interested in food (not that there's ever a problem with that)after a light misting. . .which I do a couple of times a week. . . .anyhow. . .again I think YOUR viv looks great. . .just as I do,Jase overhauls his decor from time to time. . .That seems to really switch on the curious nature of VTO. . .probably the same for most Odatria. . . .eagerly await further pics


----------



## Nigel_wales

Paul P said:


> Busy weekend so far, finished landscaping the new tristis viv, All electrics in place just the glass and substrate to add and its good to go.
> And yes a cheepskate as I am its another converted wardrobe, lol
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And bargain of the week, got home from work the other morning and found this in a neighbours front garden, And it actually all still worked :gasp:
> Been looking at doing one of these for ages yet never had the luck of finding one, all the internal workings other than the light have been disconnected the things perfect as I already had all the heatmats laying around redundent, added a thermastat and presto, holds a perfect 29-30c temp.:no1:
> 
> image
> image


As always your setups look great!!!


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Here is my little trio of mischief :flrt:
(Sorry, pics arent the best)

Ickle 1









Ickle 2









Ickle 3 (he sat like that for about 20 mins :flrt



























:2thumb:


----------



## Paul P

cold blooded beast said:


> from my limited experience (def look to Jase for more authority)I think it''s simple with VTOs . . . .they get _everywhere_ . . the only behaviour I have never seen to any extent is laying in water. . .he just doesn't do it. . .more preference to climb and clamber than stroll along the floor. . .BUT. . .he likes a little dig in the dirt. . .and has formed a small tunnel or two. . .so depth enough for that would suffice . .he spends a lot of time rummaging through the fake foliage in there. . . .(I don't like it particularly)but then it's not really there for me!! . . .and this might be controversial with respect to any accepted facts. . but he seems more interested in food (not that there's ever a problem with that)after a light misting. . .which I do a couple of times a week. . . .anyhow. . .again I think YOUR viv looks great. . .just as I do,Jase overhauls his decor from time to time. . .That seems to really switch on the curious nature of VTO. . .probably the same for most Odatria. . . .eagerly await further pics


Cheers for the info, will take it all on board, will post pics as soon as :2thumb:


----------



## Paul P

Nigel_wales said:


> As always your setups look great!!!


Cheers Nigel

So sorry to here your having to give up so many of your animals, with all the time and effort you put in aswell :gasp:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

New ackie today settling in well, eaten already and not too skittish cheers Dean really means alot mate and also lovely green trees you showed me today and also the bosc, will keep you all updated and will update pics of my setup and ackie once its settled in. :no1:










Also it has changed a bit with deco and kitchen roll going in, before some of you are like were is the uv bulb its above the glass doors, not shown the pic :2thumb:


----------



## spit

Hoping some of you Ackie keepers can help.I'm hoping to get a pair shortly and will be getting a 4x2x2' i'm going to use the new arcadia T5 UV but i'm not sure what size of bulb either a 39w or 54w.Next question is should i use a halogen bulb as well as a ceramic for heat or do you guys think a ceramic would be fine on its own?Thanks in advance


----------



## cold blooded beast

spit said:


> Hoping some of you Ackie keepers can help.I'm hoping to get a pair shortly and will be getting a 4x2x2' i'm going to use the new arcadia T5 UV but i'm not sure what size of bulb either a 39w or 54w.Next question is should i use a halogen bulb as well as a ceramic for heat or do you guys think a ceramic would be fine on its own?Thanks in advance


Think you'll find a 39w will suit the viv well. . .I use 54w in mine. .but my viv is 55" long. . .don't know if a 54w would fit. . .I'd use Halogen. . .you'll find hardly any Odatria keepers on here providing basking temps by ceramic. . . perhaps IF your room gets extremely cold at night you'd need to use a ceramic as a means to bump the temp a little without producing light. . .prob fair to say most rooms in heated homes tend not to drop below the low 70f mark at night in winter


----------



## rex636

spit said:


> Hoping some of you Ackie keepers can help.I'm hoping to get a pair shortly and will be getting a 4x2x2' i'm going to use the new arcadia T5 UV but i'm not sure what size of bulb either a 39w or 54w.Next question is should i use a halogen bulb as well as a ceramic for heat or do you guys think a ceramic would be fine on its own?Thanks in advance


Hi mate not sure about which uv tube to go with but would go with using a halogen for your basking spot and ceramic for boosting ambient temps and night time heat.


----------



## NightGecko

Paul P said:


> Hi M8,
> 
> To be honest Ive that many animals now its almost becoming a full time hobby and takes up so much time and for that reason im just getting a pair for now, may add another female later but will be happy with just the 2 for the time being, no they arnt from Martin.


Sounds great - glad you finally took the tristis plunge because you won't be dissapointed (and if you are you know where to send em :whistling2: )

Make sure to get some pics up mate : victory:



cold blooded beast said:


> from my limited experience (def look to Jase for more authority)I think it''s simple with VTOs . . . .they get _everywhere_ . . the only behaviour I have never seen to any extent is laying in water. . .he just doesn't do it. . .more preference to climb and clamber than stroll along the floor. . .BUT. . .he likes a little dig in the dirt. . .and has formed a small tunnel or two. . .so depth enough for that would suffice . .he spends a lot of time rummaging through the fake foliage in there. . . .(I don't like it particularly)but then it's not really there for me!! . . .and this might be controversial with respect to any accepted facts. . but he seems more interested in food (not that there's ever a problem with that)after a light misting. . .which I do a couple of times a week. . . .anyhow. . .again I think YOUR viv looks great. . .just as I do,Jase overhauls his decor from time to time. . .That seems to really switch on the curious nature of VTO. . .probably the same for most Odatria. . . .eagerly await further pics


This is a good summary, nothing in there I would disagree on. And yep I do rearrange and replace decor every once an a while just to keep them stimulated (and give everything a good clean)


----------



## cold blooded beast

NightGecko said:


> Sounds great - glad you finally took the tristis plunge because you won't be dissapointed (and if you are you know where to send em :whistling2: )
> 
> Make sure to get some pics up mate : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a good summary, nothing in there I would disagree on. And yep I do rearrange and replace decor every once an a while just to keep them stimulated (and give everything a good clean)


glad to get your seal of approval mate. . feel my knowledge has come a long way. . . .but sooooooo much more to understand


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> glad to get your seal of approval mate. . feel my knowledge has come a long way. . . .but sooooooo much more to understand



Yup almost know as much as me :lol2:

when it comes to vtos though you know a lot more than me :lol2:


----------



## NightGecko

cold blooded beast said:


> glad to get your seal of approval mate. . feel my knowledge has come a long way. . . .but sooooooo much more to understand


Your V.T.O will teach you more than me or anybody else can about itself mate. Observe and learn : victory:


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Yup almost know as much as me :lol2:
> 
> when it comes to vtos though you know a lot more than me :lol2:


Buddy there are many people on here I can learn from. . .you are def one of em. . .that Gular pump info the other day was freakin awesome


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> Buddy there are many people on here I can learn from. . .you are def one of em. . .that Gular pump info the other day was freakin awesome



:2thumb: no worries matey... there is more stuff stored up here... i just forgets most of it and remember it in drips and draps generally the right convo sets me brain off... 

gotta love the ole gular pumping im reasonably sure i read they also use it as a gas exchange system to control there temps but cant remember for the life of me where i read it...


----------



## Dean Cheetham

XtremeReptiles said:


> New ackie today settling in well, eaten already and not too skittish cheers Dean really means alot mate and also lovely green trees you showed me today and also the bosc, will keep you all updated and will update pics of my setup and ackie once its settled in. :no1:
> 
> image
> 
> Also it has changed a bit with deco and kitchen roll going in, before some of you are like were is the uv bulb its above the glass doors, not shown the pic :2thumb:


Looking good bud :2thumb: glad you liked your visit and the rest of the monitor lot :lol2:
Like i mentioned to you, try and get some soil/sand mix in there asap as they are coming into shed and would really appreciate it (or even a deep container with soil/sand in) : victory:
Good luck with the little fella and keep me posted :no1:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Dean Cheetham said:


> Looking good bud :2thumb: glad you liked your visit and the rest of the monitor lot :lol2:
> Like i mentioned to you, try and get some soil/sand mix in there asap as they are coming into shed and would really appreciate it (or even a deep container with soil/sand in) : victory:
> Good luck with the little fella and keep me posted :no1:


Cheers dean the little feller has already found all of his fav spot and hides and has already settled and also he has eaten quite few crix :2thumb: and will do get some soil in there, i will deffo keep you post ill get some pics up in a few days asap :no1:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

XtremeReptiles said:


> Cheers dean the little feller has already found all of his fav spot and hides and has already settled and also he has eaten quite few crix :2thumb: and will do get some soil in there, i will deffo keep you post ill get some pics up in a few days asap :no1:


 
excellent, look forward to it mate :2thumb:


----------



## Reptor

XtremeReptiles said:


> Cheers dean the little feller has already found all of his fav spot and hides and has already settled and also he has eaten quite few crix :2thumb: and will do get some soil in there, i will deffo keep you post ill get some pics up in a few days asap :no1:


 you finally got them then mate?


----------



## Barlow

Just a few shots of the baby ackies I'm raising from the egg. Well not really babies anymore. 

Bath time!

















These next pics are of the largest next to the smallest. Not too much size difference as you can see.









































And all 5 together. A ball of ackies :lol2:


----------



## richardquinn

Gorgeous Ackies there mate, would love one one day, what is the minimum size Viv needed for an ackie?

Thanks 

Richard


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Barlow said:


> Just a few shots of the baby ackies I'm raising from the egg. Well not really babies anymore.
> 
> Bath time!
> image
> image
> 
> These next pics are of the largest next to the smallest. Not too much size difference as you can see.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> And all 5 together. A ball of ackies :lol2:
> 
> image
> image


Looking good Chris!!! :2thumb:



richardquinn said:


> Gorgeous Ackies there mate, would love one one day, what is the minimum size Viv needed for an ackie?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Richard


Hey sweets, 
A pair could live comfortably in a 4x2x2
:no1:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Barlow said:


> Just a few shots of the baby ackies I'm raising from the egg. Well not really babies anymore.
> 
> Bath time!
> image
> image
> 
> These next pics are of the largest next to the smallest. Not too much size difference as you can see.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> And all 5 together. A ball of ackies :lol2:
> 
> image
> image


Looking good mate, I might get mine in the bath for a little bonding session, try and get them use to being picked up and handled a bit. The one of those is a beast! the size differences between them look about the same as the differences between mine. I cant believe how much they grow from week to week!


----------



## richardquinn

Thanks Jo Jo. Hopefully in the new year I can persuade the wife to let me have a pair


----------



## Barlow

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Looking good mate, I might get mine in the bath for a little bonding session, try and get them use to being picked up and handled a bit. The one of those is a beast! the size differences between them look about the same as the differences between mine. I cant believe how much they grow from week to week!


Tell me about it mate. I turned the heat down on these guys for a couple of weeks last month cos I wasn't at home much. They seem to have hit a real growth spurt now though.


----------



## spit

What size of halogen would be recommended for a 4x2x2' and which ones do most people use in their set ups?


----------



## jambo1984

well people ive been on about getting a couple of ackie's and now ive found a pair :2thumb:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

As promised i would keep you guys updated especially Dean and reptor, sorry for the bad quality but please enjoy ill keep you updated.


















:no1:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

XtremeReptiles said:


> As promised i would keep you guys updated especially Dean and reptor, sorry for the bad quality but please enjoy ill keep you updated.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> :no1:


looking good : victory:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

jambo1984 said:


> well people ive been on about getting a couple of ackie's and now ive found a pair :2thumb:
> image
> image
> image


 
Nice one mate, you wont regret it :no1:


----------



## jambo1984

Dean Cheetham said:


> Nice one mate, you wont regret it :no1:


 cheers mate ...im already eyeing up more viv space to get more dwarf species :whistling2:


----------



## Reptor

XtremeReptiles said:


> As promised i would keep you guys updated especially Dean and reptor, sorry for the bad quality but please enjoy ill keep you updated.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> :no1:


Top quality ackies mate. :notworthy:


----------



## Barlow

jambo1984 said:


> well people ive been on about getting a couple of ackie's and now ive found a pair :2thumb:
> image
> image
> image


Not sure about the female as the pics are poor quality but that is definately my old male that I sold to a guy from your neck of the woods. No offence but your set up is really poor. If it is my old female then she won't even consider those nesting options as she's getting on a bit and can be quite fussy.

Here is a photo of him. Is it the same ackie?


----------



## cold blooded beast

spit said:


> What size of halogen would be recommended for a 4x2x2' and which ones do most people use in their set ups?


depends on the distance between bulb and basking surface. . ..75W or there about should do the trick. . .I use a 100W dimmed to 58% creating 120f air temp at 14" distance


----------



## Barlow

Barlow said:


> Not sure about the female as the pics are poor quality but that is definately my old male that I sold to a guy from your neck of the woods. No offence but your set up is really poor. If it is my old female then she won't even consider those nesting options as she's getting on a bit and can be quite fussy.
> 
> Here is a photo of him. Is it the same ackie? image


No need for an answer. I've just studied the markings and it is the same. Post some pics of the female and if she was mine I can help you with her nesting.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> Not sure about the female as the pics are poor quality but that is definately my old male that I sold to a guy from your neck of the woods. No offence but your set up is really poor. If it is my old female then she won't even consider those nesting options as she's getting on a bit and can be quite fussy.
> 
> Here is a photo of him. Is it the same ackie? image



itd be hard to miss him hes a good looking fella :no1: 

ello jambo id listen to his advice matey... hes a bloody genius when it comes to odatria :2thumb: 

auffenbergi... two other breedings bar his that i know of.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> depends on the distance between bulb and basking surface. . ..75W or there about should do the trick. . .I use a 100W dimmed to 58% creating 120f air temp at 14" distance


ello mukka hows olds your vto and have you had her since a hatchling?


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> ello mukka hows olds your vto and have you had her since a hatchling?


him. . .him. . .HIM. . .god damn. . . .he's a bo. . .. . .I think. . .:lol2:I was told late cb10 late Dec. . so I had at 3 mths. . .approaching 9 mths with me now. . .but. . .after handling Jases (VTO. . . .as I'm talkin to you:lol2last sat. . .I can say he/it is small. . .but I really do plough the bugs into the fella. . .did you see the pics I posted the other day?. . . . .thought YOUR Argus tail shot this eve was absolutely gorge. . .close up claw shots so detailed. . .nice work mate


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> him. . .him. . .HIM. . .god damn. . . .he's a bo. . .. . .I think. . .:lol2:I was told late cb10 late Dec. . so I had at 3 mths. . .approaching 9 mths with me now. . .but. . .after handling Jases (VTO. . . .as I'm talkin to you:lol2last sat. . .I can say he/it is small. . .but I really do plough the bugs into the fella. . .did you see the pics I posted the other day?. . . . .thought YOUR Argus tail shot this eve was absolutely gorge. . .close up claw shots so detailed. . .nice work mate



the only reason i ask is he wont have grown as fast with a lower basking temp i.e. 120 

i could be wrong though he could just be a short arse...

im reasonably sure jases were german in origin and those guys are ahead of the curve monitorwise...


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> the only reason i ask is he wont have grown as fast with a lower basking temp i.e. 120
> 
> i could be wrong though he could just be a short arse...
> 
> im reasonably sure jases were german in origin and those guys are ahead of the curve monitorwise...


almost certainly something in all of that. . .I have a temp gun on order. . .I have explored a higher temps. . .but when basking he was sometimes doing the "hot shoe shuffle". . .as if slightly uncomfortable with the surface temps. . .he doesn't do that currently. . .but does bask more frequently. . .ambient temps have not really been effected either. . .but. . .I'm thinking the basking surface temp could be up to 20f higher than air. . .
. . .the other thing is. . .everything else in this house is a ruddy short arse. . .so. . .as I said. . .something in what you say. . .lol


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> almost certainly something in all of that. . .I have a temp gun on order. . .I have explored a higher temps. . .but when basking he was sometimes doing the "hot shoe shuffle". . .as if slightly uncomfortable with the surface temps. . .he doesn't do that currently. . .but does bask more frequently. . .ambient temps have not really been effected either. . .but. . .I'm thinking the basking surface temp could be up to 20f higher than air. . .
> . . .the other thing is. . .everything else in this house is a ruddy short arse. . .so. . .as I said. . .something in what you say. . .lol



:lol2: the surface temp could be a lot higher than the air temp... youll just have to wait and see, 

theres a direct corrolation between air temps and ground temps 

i think its a girl to pretty to be a bloke... just like you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> :lol2: the surface temp could be a lot higher than the air temp... youll just have to wait and see,
> 
> theres a direct corrolation between air temps and ground temps
> 
> i think its a girl to pretty to be a bloke... just like you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


PM'd ya on the lower basking temp thing. . . .it IS admattedly one of many sources. . .inc Jase that I have looked to for guidance


----------



## NightGecko

spit said:


> What size of halogen would be recommended for a 4x2x2' and which ones do most people use in their set ups?


I was using 100w spotlights in 4x2x2 enclosures but as I keep replacing them I tried 70w halogens this time, which give off 92w of light/heat apparently.


----------



## cold blooded beast

just a couple to keep the thread going. . .seems to be slowing down a little


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> image
> image
> just a couple to keep the thread going. . .seems to be slowing down a little


They are just sooooooooo pwetty :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

Had a little "incident" tonight. Sitting next to the open viv, and one of the little Ackies got a little galas!! He crawled on to my open palm, all the way up my arm, and jumped down my top, the cheeky wee sod!!! 

I'm sure that's something that's happened to all of us, including Steve with Psycho!!! :lol2:
:lol2::lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> They are just sooooooooo pwetty :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> 
> Had a little "incident" tonight. Sitting next to the open viv, and one of the little Ackies got a little galas!! He crawled on to my open palm, all the way up my arm, and jumped down my top, the cheeky wee sod!!!
> 
> I'm sure that's something that's happened to all of us, including Steve with Psycho!!! :lol2:
> :lol2::lol2:


. . .ooooH sharp lil claws on sensitive bits. . . bet ya lovin em aintcha? . . .get some more pics up soon please. . . out of curiosity. . .do you have night heating? . . .what sort of lows are you getting in the viv up there at night?


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> . . .ooooH sharp lil claws on sensitive bits. . . bet ya lovin em aintcha? . . .get som more pics up soon please. . . out of curiosity. . .do you have night heating? . . .what sort of lows are you getting in the viv up there at night?


At least I can be sure that I've got one boy!!! :lol2::lol2:

I don't have any night time heating, my ceramic and stat are plugged into the timer. 

Lights went off at 10.30pm tonight and I just checked the temps there, and I'm getting between 69-74.

I have been thinking about a little extra heating at night, as at the moment the 3 of them are sleeping in their Retes, and I'm guessing that the slate could get quite chilly. Will give it another hour and check the temps again.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Ps loving the new sig pic!! :flrt:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Ps loving the new sig pic!! :flrt:


mine's a bit on the LARGE side though


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Uploading some pics I took earlier.........


----------



## jo-jo-beans

ps yours isn't really that big when I view it on the laptop :whistling2: :lol2::whistling2::lol2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

one more ....


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> ps yours isn't really that big when I view it on the laptop :whistling2: :lol2::whistling2::lol2:


How gorgeous are they. . .absolutely adorable. . .and bundles of fun I bet. . .
think My sig pic is a better size now. . .:2thumb:. . .:lol2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> How gorgeous are they. . .absolutely adorable. . .and bundles of fun I bet. . .
> think My sig pic is a better size now. . .:2thumb:. . .:lol2:


I LOVE EM!!! Even just watching them go about their daily business - it's fascinating. And they're sooooo getting used to me, already.

Yeah, much better now :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

I should say night now. . .been a looooong day . . plus stuff to do in the morning.:zzz:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

jo-jo-beans said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> ps yours isn't really that big when I view it on the laptop :whistling2: :lol2::whistling2::lol2:


Looking good Jo-Jo :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

cold blooded beast said:


> image
> image
> just a couple to keep the thread going. . .seems to be slowing down a little


Love this species, great shots mate!



jo-jo-beans said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> ps yours isn't really that big when I view it on the laptop :whistling2: :lol2::whistling2::lol2:





jo-jo-beans said:


> one more ....
> 
> image


 
Looking good Jo  Hopefully all my eggs hatch in around 5 -6 weeks.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> Love this species, great shots mate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Jo  Hopefully all my eggs hatch in around 5 -6 weeks.


Thanks mate. . .I might get a half decent pic at some point. . .lol.. .all a bit new to me really. . .Oh. . .I agree Jo has great lil Ackie. . .so bright. . .how are you doing with the reptile numbers?


----------



## Nigel_wales

cold blooded beast said:


> Thanks mate. . .I might get a half decent pic at some point. . .lol.. .all a bit new to me really. . .Oh. . .I agree Jo has great lil Ackie. . .so bright. . .how are you doing with the reptile numbers?


No worries : victory: Still have some Kim's and Ackie eggs cooking, had to get rid of a lot though it was putting a huge strain on my relationship :devil:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jo-jo-beans said:


> At least I can be sure that I've got one boy!!! :lol2::lol2:
> 
> I don't have any night time heating, my ceramic and stat are plugged into the timer.
> 
> Lights went off at 10.30pm tonight and I just checked the temps there, and I'm getting between 69-74.
> 
> I have been thinking about a little extra heating at night, as at the moment the 3 of them are sleeping in their Retes, and I'm guessing that the slate could get quite chilly. Will give it another hour and check the temps again.



my little lady blackthroat disappeared down my sleeve... and prompted to try and dig through my chest... :lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> image
> image
> just a couple to keep the thread going. . .seems to be slowing down a little



a wee stunner there matey :no1: 

He looks happy as a pig in muck...


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> a wee stunner there matey :no1:
> 
> He looks happy as a pig in muck...


Writen a bit about muck! on the _other _thread. . .:gasp:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> my little lady blackthroat disappeared down my sleeve... and prompted to try and dig through my chest... :lol2:


Ooooh that must have been fun Shane. Did she leave you with a little love mark?? :lol2:

When I'm kneeling and leaning inside the viv, and Sols wandering about, he has a habit of trying to get up the leg of my jeans. Now they are boot cut, so they are a little wide at the bottom, but not TEGU WIDE!!!! :lol2:
So cute tho!!


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Nigel_wales said:


> Looking good Jo  Hopefully all my eggs hatch in around 5 -6 weeks.


Cheers bud :2thumb: fingers crossed for ya!!



Dean Cheetham said:


> Looking good Jo-Jo :2thumb:


Thanks Dean :2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jo-jo-beans said:


> Ooooh that must have been fun Shane. Did she leave you with a little love mark?? :lol2:
> 
> When I'm kneeling and leaning inside the viv, and Sols wandering about, he has a habit of trying to get up the leg of my jeans. Now they are boot cut, so they are a little wide at the bottom, but not TEGU WIDE!!!! :lol2:
> So cute tho!!



amazes me how they want into everything :lol2: 

Nah just scratches and she was only 20" long so not very big ones either.


----------



## Nigel_wales




----------



## stungy

*new start for an ackie(pic heavy)*

So last week a friend ov mine pointed me in the direction ov a female ackie being very poorly treated i wont go into all that now,but ill start at her new begining,she came in a 4x2x1.5 viv so i gave it a good scrub and spray with good old f10,added new substrate and replaced the 40watt che,with a 100w spot bulb just for a day until i could buy a 40w+60w+80w to slowly increase her temps as not to over load her system also on day 1 which was monday i will admit in hinesite i over fed her as i now no that is also over loading her system and she has also had a couple ov soaks in the bath 1 with lucozade cos she was very dehidrated this morning she done her first poop and the pals test arrived yesterday so thats been sent off,she is 17 inches and 140g,and such a friendly little cuttie,everything ive done,is from advice,from a local store owner as well as common sence so if there is anything i should or shouldn't be doing would be greatly received.Her temps with the 100w bulb was 140 basking mid 70's cool and ambient at low 80's but it seemed to be to much so now she has the 60w in as the 40 was way too low and temps are now 112 baasking and low 70's throughout and for her at the moment that seems to be perfect for her she is very alert,and active and chilling out having a bask watching the tv here are a couple ov pics.Also i'm stuck for a name so any ideas would be great.Icould also do with a guess on age if its possible.


----------



## tatdad12

hi mate just wondering if u could point me in the right direction for either a kim or ackies im in haverfordwest n finding it hard trying to obtain one many thanks


----------



## iDomino

tatdad12 said:


> hi mate just wondering if u could point me in the right direction for either a kim or ackies im in haverfordwest n finding it hard trying to obtain one many thanks


ask nigel hes a few posts up, hes based in bridgend


----------



## cold blooded beast

Few shots of himself over there. . .some you'll have seen before
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/788790-freckles.html#post9373680


----------



## Barlow

Managed to get a couple of shots of the female auffenbergi today. She's been driving me mad. She's showing classic gravid behaviour but not produced any eggs. Her usual nesting site is in there but I'm adding a couple more just in case.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Barlow said:


> Managed to get a couple of shots of the female auffenbergi today. She's been driving me mad. She's showing classic gravid behaviour but not produced any eggs. Her usual nesting site is in there but I'm adding a couple more just in case.
> image
> image


She is looking gorge Chris!! :2thumb:



cold blooded beast said:


> Few shots of himself over there. . .some you'll have seen before
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/788790-freckles.html#post9373680


Stunning stunning pics Marcus :flrt:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> She is looking gorge Chris!! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning stunning pics Marcus :flrt:


Thankyou. . .hope all are well. . .and the noobs are settling in well: victory:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> Thankyou. . .hope all are well. . .and the noobs are settling in well: victory:


Yup, all are good, although I never seen anyone today. Left the house at 9am, just got home after 10pm, lights already out - took mum Christmas shopping in Glasgow - oh what fun!!

They'll get extra cuddles tomorrow :flrt:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Yup, all are good, although I never seen anyone today. Left the house at 9am, just got home after 10pm, lights already out - took mum Christmas shopping in Glasgow - oh what fun!!
> 
> They'll get extra cuddles tomorrow :flrt:


Christmas shopping. . .you're a braver man then me !!!!:whistling2:


----------



## iDomino

cold blooded beast said:


> Christmas shopping. . .you're a braver man then me !!!!:whistling2:


i faked a flu to get out of xmas shopping with the missus XD ended up doing it all online


----------



## Nigel_wales

Some pics:


Scouting 










Looking a bit grubby!










One of each baby I hatched now at 4 -5 weeks old!
































I have a video uploading at the moment which I'll post later!


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Some pics:
> 
> 
> Scouting
> 
> image
> 
> Looking a bit grubby!
> 
> image
> 
> One of each baby I hatched now at 4 -5 weeks old!
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> I have a video uploading at the moment which I'll post later!


Nice pictures mate, So you have the juvies that you bought and your hatchlings still?

I just tried to draw a Kimbo out of boredom, I think I got the head shape right (or atleast looks monitorish) but I'm too lazy to do the details as they have too much pattern/scales :lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

The juvies I'm keeping, the hatchlings are being picked up any minute now. First time ive handled them as I had to get them out of the viv. Sad to see them go tho


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> The juvies I'm keeping, the hatchlings are being picked up any minute now. First time ive handled them as I had to get them out of the viv. Sad to see them go tho


Gutting mate, how come you're keeping the juvies and not the babies instead?
I would of preferred to keep something I helped hatch but that would just be my personal preference


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Gutting mate, how come you're keeping the juvies and not the babies instead?
> I would of preferred to keep something I helped hatch but that would just be my personal preference


Mainly bec the juvies have settled into their new viv so well and its easier to sell hatchlings. I still have an adult male as well.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Nigel_wales said:


> Some pics:
> 
> 
> Scouting
> 
> image
> 
> Looking a bit grubby!
> 
> image
> 
> One of each baby I hatched now at 4 -5 weeks old!
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> I have a video uploading at the moment which I'll post later!


Top stuff mate, such nice creatures : victory:


----------



## Paul P

Vivs been finished for what seems like forever but the Hamm newbies have have yet to arrive, Feel like a kid again waiting for Santa :mf_dribble: i have a late night ahead of me waiting for that elusive knock on the door.

Mean time here is the empty viv :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Paul P said:


> Vivs been finished for what seems like forever but the Hamm newbies have have yet to arrive, Feel like a kid again waiting for Santa :mf_dribble: i have a late night ahead of me waiting for that elusive knock on the door.
> 
> Mean time here is the empty viv :bash::bash::bash:
> 
> image


Fair play Paul I always love seeing your setups mate. What you got going in there?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Paul P said:


> Vivs been finished for what seems like forever but the Hamm newbies have have yet to arrive, Feel like a kid again waiting for Santa :mf_dribble: i have a late night ahead of me waiting for that elusive knock on the door.
> 
> Mean time here is the empty viv :bash::bash::bash:
> 
> image



What a load of... who am i kidding another stonking viv matey :no1:


----------



## Paul P

Nigel_wales said:


> Fair play Paul I always love seeing your setups mate. What you got going in there?


Cheers Nigel its going to be Vto's



ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> What a load of... who am i kidding another stonking viv matey :no1:


Cheers Shane

Might interest you Shane im also adding another female to my Storri project, should be doing unrelated babies next year if all goes well :whistling2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Paul P said:


> Cheers Nigel its going to be Vto's
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Shane
> 
> Might interest you Shane im also adding another female to my Storri project, should be doing unrelated babies next year if all goes well :whistling2:



:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: 

should fit in nicely with my dwarf mony plans... :no1:


----------



## Paul P

Well all the newbies from Hamm arrived in the early hours, safe and sound.
Camera is flat so have to use the phone again ( not the best pics ), but here are some of 2 of the newbies.

The female


















The male


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Paul P said:


> Well all the newbies from Hamm arrived in the early hours, safe and sound.
> Camera is flat so have to use the phone again ( not the best pics ), but here are some of 2 of the newbies.
> 
> The female
> image
> 
> image
> 
> The male
> image


Red backs? im guessing from the ocelli pattern. 

if so well jealous stunning :no1:


----------



## Paul P

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Red backs? im guessing from the ocelli pattern.
> 
> if so well jealous stunning :no1:


Yes m8

Orientalis, in top condition and boy these things never stop moving?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Paul P said:


> Yes m8
> 
> Orientalis, in top condition and boy these things never stop moving?



:lol2: not surprised mate the ones ive met have always been active little buggers


----------



## Paul P

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> :lol2: not surprised mate the ones ive met have always been active little buggers


Active isnt the word, Though I had been warned :lol2:











And one of my other newbies, I really am having a serious crack at these, to pair with my other single male,
another ( rather skatty at the moment beccarri female )


----------



## Nigel_wales

Paul P said:


> Well all the newbies from Hamm arrived in the early hours, safe and sound.
> Camera is flat so have to use the phone again ( not the best pics ), but here are some of 2 of the newbies.
> 
> The female
> image
> 
> image
> 
> The male
> image





Paul P said:


> Active isnt the word, Though I had been warned :lol2:
> 
> 
> image
> 
> And one of my other newbies, I really am having a serious crack at these, to pair with my other single male,
> another ( rather skatty at the moment beccarri female )
> 
> image


 
Very nice Paul! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Paul P

Nigel_wales said:


> Very nice Paul! :mf_dribble:


Cheers Nigel.

Did those baby kimbs get picked up?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Paul P said:


> Active isnt the word, Though I had been warned :lol2:
> 
> 
> image
> 
> And one of my other newbies, I really am having a serious crack at these, to pair with my other single male,
> another ( rather skatty at the moment beccarri female )
> 
> image


any signs the other females gravid? 

:2thumb: good luck matey


----------



## Paul P

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> any signs the other females gravid?
> 
> :2thumb: good luck matey


Things are looking very positive at the mo Shane, my first attempt however so I just hope I get it right first time.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Paul P said:


> Things are looking very positive at the mo Shane, my first attempt however so I just hope I get it right first time.



its getting the nesting right with em fussy buggers :lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Paul P said:


> Cheers Nigel.
> 
> Did those baby kimbs get picked up?


Yes they did mate. They are going to a good home with someone who already keeps a few Kim's which is what I wanted. I believe you know him, a friendly chap called Bill from Prescot!


----------



## Paul P

Nigel_wales said:


> Yes they did mate. They are going to a good home with someone who already keeps a few Kim's which is what I wanted. I believe you know him, a friendly chap called Bill from Prescot!



Oh yes I know Bill, they will be fine then so you have no worries there m8, I know his are unrelated to yours aswell so hes now got himself a nice group together :no1:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Lovely new additions there Paul : victory: you know which one i prefer tho :mf_dribble:
I wish you all the best with the Beccarri project mate, hopefully 1 day we will be in the situation to come to a deal :whistling2:


----------



## Paul P

Dean Cheetham said:


> Lovely new additions there Paul : victory: you know which one i prefer tho :mf_dribble:
> I wish you all the best with the Beccarri project mate, hopefully 1 day we will be in the situation to come to a deal :whistling2:


Cheers Dean
Its early days for both of us with these tree monitors, with both of us being new to this complex, would be nice to add a couple of GTM to my collection at some point though.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Paul P said:


> Cheers Dean
> Its early days for both of us with these tree monitors, with both of us being new to this complex, would be nice to add a couple of GTM to my collection at some point though.


Oh yes, going to take some time to crack it me thinks :lol2:
*Perseverance is the key tho : victory:*


----------



## iDomino

Dean Cheetham said:


> Lovely new additions there Paul : victory: you know which one i prefer tho :mf_dribble:
> I wish you all the best with the Beccarri project mate, hopefully 1 day we will be in the situation to come to a deal :whistling2:


hopefully your both in the situation where you wanna donate me 1 each one day so i can start my tree monitor project >.> 

but besides the jokes i wish you both all the best with the beccarri :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Dean Cheetham said:


> Oh yes, going to take some time to crack it me thinks :lol2:
> *Perseverance is the key tho : victory:*


I thought viagra was the key?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I thought viagra was the key?


haha quality :no1::lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I thought viagra was the key?


daft bugger









:lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I thought viagra was the key?


 dont forget the roses and the choccies :lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> daft bugger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:


welll youd know all about that buddy :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## St185

Hi guys, I was wondering if anyone could post up some pics of a female and male ackies bits.
Mine are about 6 months old now and would like to have a go at sexing them... I'd put pics up but one is so quick I'd never have chance to get a pic! Lol
Thanks for your help


----------



## cold blooded beast

St185 said:


> Hi guys, I was wondering if anyone could post up some pics of a female and male ackies bits.


:lol2: I'm nipping back over to the M&T thread. . .it's all got a bit indecent in ere!!!!!!



sorry mate. . .cant help you out on that


----------



## NightGecko

Paul P said:


> Well all the newbies from Hamm arrived in the early hours, safe and sound.
> Camera is flat so have to use the phone again ( not the best pics ), but here are some of 2 of the newbies.
> 
> The female
> image
> 
> image
> 
> The male
> image





Paul P said:


> Active isnt the word, Though I had been warned :lol2:
> 
> 
> image
> 
> And one of my other newbies, I really am having a serious crack at these, to pair with my other single male,
> another ( rather skatty at the moment beccarri female )
> 
> image


Nice looking tristis Paul : victory: You're right they are very active, more so than any of the other species I am keeping with or have worked with even the tree monitors.

And lovely looking beccarii too :2thumb: I can never make my mind up which of the prasinus complex is my favourite... but it has to be either blacks or blues... or yellows... or some days greens :whistling2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

NightGecko said:


> Nice looking tristis Paul : victory: You're right they are very active, more so than any of the other species I am keeping with or have worked with even the tree monitors.
> 
> And lovely looking beccarii too :2thumb: I can never make my mind up which of the prasinus complex is my favourite... but it has to be either blacks or blues... or yellows... or some days greens :whistling2:


so not gold and black then :whistling2:


----------



## NightGecko

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> so not gold and black then :whistling2:


Nope :lol2: Na it is definately blues closely followed by blacks and yellows, but greens are so nice it's hard to place them last. Bohemi are nice as are kordensis, but I'm not sure I would keep those (unless Steve bred them :whistling2 - at least not yet anyway.

Got a few odatria left to get plus a few bigger rare aussie bits before I delve too far into the tree complex... but I will have at least one of them soon enough : victory:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

NightGecko said:


> Nope :lol2: Na it is definately blues closely followed by blacks and yellows, but greens are so nice it's hard to place them last. Bohemi are nice as are kordensis, but I'm not sure I would keep those (unless Steve bred them :whistling2 - at least not yet anyway.
> 
> Got a few odatria left to get plus a few bigger rare aussie bits before I delve too far into the tree complex... but I will have at least one of them soon enough : victory:



:no1: matey your odatria collection is pretty sweet matey a few i wouldnt mind :no1:

Ive got a few dwarfs lined up in me head for this year 

Kordys, yellows ,blues, blacks, bohemi, for me matey.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> :no1: matey your odatria collection is pretty sweet matey a few i wouldnt mind :no1:
> 
> Ive got a few dwarfs lined up in me head for this year
> 
> Kordys, yellows ,blues, blacks, bohemi, for me matey.


No normal greens in there then shane :whistling2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Dean Cheetham said:


> No normal greens in there then shane :whistling2:


:lol2: NOTHIN normal about Shane ..:Na_Na_Na_Na:
..actually I'm pretty sure he'd love em too .. perhaps like most of us with plans .. there's only a finite amount of space


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> welll youd know all about that buddy :whistling2::lol2:


Lol ..ya got me there mate..I can serious as well ... But I hardly think this is the time or place ..talking about daft ..I have a crazy idea ..(new build notion)will run it by ya in next PM installment


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Dean Cheetham said:


> No normal greens in there then shane :whistling2:


:blush: my bad i cant remember every species going :lol2: 

Normal greens would sit bang on top of blacks : victory:



cold blooded beast said:


> :lol2: NOTHIN normal about Shane ..:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> ..actually I'm pretty sure he'd love em too .. perhaps like en most of us with plans .. there's only a finite amount of space


There is indeed mate Lets see hteres mertens and two other big uns 

The tree monitor is deffinatly a pair of kordys 

The dwarfs ive got a few i quite fancy keeping :mf_dribble: 



cold blooded beast said:


> Lol ..ya got me there mate..I can serious as well ... But I hardly think this is the time or place ..talking about daft ..I have a crazy idea ..(new build notion)will run it by ya in next PM installment


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> Lol ..ya got me there mate..I can serious as well ... But I hardly think this is the time or place ..talking about daft ..I have a crazy idea ..(new build notion)will run it by ya in next PM installment



:lol2: yeah kids read this forum to.... well besides us two anyway :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Paul P

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> :no1: matey your odatria collection is pretty sweet matey a few i wouldnt mind :no1:
> 
> Ive got a few dwarfs lined up in me head for this year
> 
> Kordys, yellows ,blues, blacks, bohemi, for me matey.


Ive had a really good think about whats next for me, im thinking more along the lines of something like similis due to the serious space issues I now have, pilbarensis, tristis tristis a couple more kingorum and thats me done, well except for the brevicauda, but that'll never happen :devil:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Paul P said:


> Ive had a really good think about whats next for me, im thinking more along the lines of something like similis due to the serious space issues I now have, pilbarensis, tristis tristis a couple more kingorum and thats me done, well except for the brevicauda, but that'll never happen :devil:


VTT are on my list matey :no1: 

Similis are little corkers to boot. 

pilbarensis are nice but theyll always be a small kim to me :lol2: 

I agree on the brevicauda front mate


----------



## Paul P

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> VTT are on my list matey :no1:
> 
> Similis are little corkers to boot.
> 
> pilbarensis are nice but theyll always be a small kim to me :lol2:
> 
> I agree on the brevicauda front mate


I thought exactly the same about the pilbarensis and Kim likeness, It wasnt untill I actually got to see the pilbs in the flesh that they really truely blew me away, if anything I would say they are more closely related to the tristis, the head and neck isnt as offset as the kims.


----------



## Nigel_wales

Paul P said:


> I thought exactly the same about the pilbarensis and Kim likeness, It wasnt untill I actually got to see the pilbs in the flesh that they really truely blew me away, if anything I would say they are more closely related to the tristis, the head and neck isnt as offset as the kims.


I have to agree with this, I really like Pilbara's too! 

VTT are my all time favourite species especially looking like this!!


----------



## Nigel_wales

Also a vid of the Kim's... (click on the picture)


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Paul P said:


> I thought exactly the same about the pilbarensis and Kim likeness, It wasnt untill I actually got to see the pilbs in the flesh that they really truely blew me away, if anything I would say they are more closely related to the tristis, the head and neck isnt as offset as the kims.



I havent seen a pilb in the flesh.... hmmm i never really liked roughies till i saw one in the flesh either... 

Shorter face to boot :2thumb:


----------



## Paul P

Nigel_wales said:


> Also a vid of the Kim's... (click on the picture)
> 
> 
> image


Nigel you have inspired me to try a video first, never knew how to do it, and not even sure if it will work now, so here goes

Please note no animals were harmed in the filming of this video, :2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Paul P said:


> Nigel you have inspired me to try a video first, never knew how to do it, and not even sure if it will work now, so here goes
> 
> Please note no animals were harmed in the filming of this video, :2thumb:
> 
> [URL=http://i701.photobucket.com/albums/ww16/preshy/video/th_gilleni2.jpg]image[/URL]


i think you need to post some more up mate that ones awesome :no1:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Paul P said:


> Nigel you have inspired me to try a video first, never knew how to do it, and not even sure if it will work now, so here goes
> 
> Please note no animals were harmed in the filming of this video, :2thumb:
> 
> [URL="http://i701.photobucket.com/albums/ww16/preshy/video/th_gilleni2.jpg"]image[/URL]


Cracking vid mate! Really like these guys is that 2 males wrestling or mating behaviour between a pair? I'm guessing 2 males!

How do you think the Kim's are looking sizewise for 6 months old?


----------



## Paul P

Nigel_wales said:


> Cracking vid mate! Really like these guys is that 2 males wrestling or mating behaviour between a pair? I'm guessing 2 males!
> 
> How do you think the Kim's are looking sizewise for 6 months old?


Cheers Nigel

It's 2 male gilleni testing each other out, the female seemed less than impressed:lol2:

The kimbs look really good, they do seem to shoot up and then slow down at sub adult.


----------



## Paul P

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> i think you need to post some more up mate that ones awesome :no1:


Now I know it works there will be a few more for sure: victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Paul P said:


> Cheers Nigel
> 
> It's 2 male gilleni testing each other out, the female seemed less than impressed:lol2:
> 
> The kimbs look really good, they do seem to shoot up and then slow down at sub adult.


 
Lol do they do that often then?

Yea I agree they have slowed down a little but I reckon they'll be adult size in 2-3 more months, we'll see.


----------



## Paul P

No m8

I'm not sure what triggers it to be honest, can last a good ten minutes though when they do


----------



## cold blooded beast

Paul P said:


> Now I know it works there will be a few more for sure: victory:


WORKS!!! . . .VERY entertaining . . liked a LOT. . :no1:


----------



## slinky_k

Nigel_wales said:


> Also a vid of the Kim's... (click on the picture)
> 
> 
> http://s592.photobucket.com/albums/tt7/Nigelwales21/?action=view&current=VIDEO0044.mp4image


nigel will u have any ackies ready next year,and how much will they be and how much is courier thanks


----------



## Nigel_wales

PM'ed!


----------



## tomsteele

ok, so i have done my research on ackies for while now, but should i get one, two, or a trio.... i dont plan to breed ackies....... (but might eventually ) if you get a trio or pair do you have to separate males from females to avoid stress to females from mating too much? Are thee any benifits from keeping them in groups?


----------



## Nigel_wales

book for sale on the below link, very very good book!


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/misc-reptile-exotics-classifieds/790513-keeping-breeding-australian-lizards-very.html#post9394315


----------



## philo

If I were to get a couple of unsexed related ackies and they both turned out to be male would they be fine with each other or would I have to separate ?
I am going out to get a viv tomorrow (well today seeing as it is half 2) and would like to know If I should just get one ackie or 2, if I can't find any I might just buy a blue tongued skink but I want to persevere with my dream, of keeping a monitor lizard.
Thanks,
Bye


----------



## Paul P

philo said:


> If I were to get a couple of unsexed related ackies and they both turned out to be male would they be fine with each other or would I have to separate ?
> I am going out to get a viv tomorrow (well today seeing as it is half 2) and would like to know If I should just get one ackie or 2, if I can't find any I might just buy a blue tongued skink but I want to persevere with my dream, of keeping a monitor lizard.
> Thanks,
> Bye


Rather wait for an ackie or some ackies, I've kept blue tongues in the past, not a patch on ackies.


----------



## philo

I'm sorry what's so good about ackies compared to any other lizard ?
I'm not saying this in a harsh way just a 'I don't get why people are so amazed by them' way, 
Thanks,
Bye
Ps, what are blueys like ?


----------



## Paul P

philo said:


> I'm sorry what's so good about ackies compared to any other lizard ?
> I'm not saying this in a harsh way just a 'I don't get why people are so amazed by them' way,
> Thanks,
> Bye
> Ps, what are blueys like ?


Well firstly you say its your dream to have a monitor?
Skies are responsive, active, social lizards, blue tongues are lethargic and can be fussy feeders having a preference for certain foods. Ackies will provide far more entertainment than any blue tongue.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

philo said:


> I'm sorry what's so good about ackies compared to any other lizard ?
> I'm not saying this in a harsh way just a 'I don't get why people are so amazed by them' way,
> Thanks,
> Bye
> Ps, what are blueys like ?


 
:gasp: Ackies are inquisitive active and complete clowns... 

blueys on the other hand are sluggish, boring and no way near as much fun to keep.


----------



## Barlow

philo said:


> I'm sorry what's so good about ackies compared to any other lizard ?
> I'm not saying this in a harsh way just a 'I don't get why people are so amazed by them' way,
> Thanks,
> Bye
> Ps, what are blueys like ?


 
Yep, gotta agree with Paul and Shane. Ackies are fun to keep. From seeing them interact with each other, to the way they hunt down crickets they do everything in front of you. Other monitors can be more secretive. I've not kept BTS before but ackies would be my choice everytime.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

philo said:


> I'm sorry what's so good about ackies compared to any other lizard ?
> I'm not saying this in a harsh way just a 'I don't get why people are so amazed by them' way,
> Thanks,
> Bye
> Ps, what are blueys like ?


1 word ... personality


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Blueys do rock!! I just love my little Walter. He'll eat almost ANYTHING, and is just a cracking friendly little guy. BTS are a good choice, especially if you have kids - they're slow and sturdy :lol2:

When I go into the rep room to have a look around, I see my Beardie and my Tegu basking and can even see bits of my Python. But very rarely do I see Walter. He loves to burrow, and as I give him millions of substrate, I never see him.

When I go in to my own bedroom, where my Ackies are, I'm never really sure what I'm gonna see. :lol2: one could be wrestling with a locust, or jumping about like a total lunatic, or even swinging from the plants.

I've never spent as much time, just sitting next to a viv watching.

Walter, I love ya - but ACKIES, ACKIES, ACKIES!!!!!!


----------



## rex636

Hi Jo Jo how's the ackies doing?


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> 1 word ... personality


:lol2:that was easy:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

rex636 said:


> Hi Jo Jo how's the ackies doing?


Hey Ben, 
They are SOOOPA!!! Total little munchers :lol2:

And their new thing is sleeping at the top of their plants, with their head nearly touching the ceiling - incredibly cute!! 

Will post some more pics when I get on the laptop :2thumb:


----------



## rex636

Look forward to them mate, love seeing pics of em growing.
Are they getting on ok?


----------



## adamholtom85

Personally i prefer ackies over any other monitor, they are just ammusing to watch and people get put off by them because they r skittish but ive tamed mine down to a point that i can put them on my shoulder and walk around without them moving but its taken a year of doing it


----------



## jo-jo-beans

rex636 said:


> Look forward to them mate, love seeing pics of em growing.
> Are they getting on ok?


Yeah , they seem to be. No squabbles, but I think two of them are best friends - always together.

I think the other one just prefers his own company sometimes.


----------



## rex636

jo-jo-beans said:


> Yeah , they seem to be. No squabbles, but I think two of them are best friends - always together.
> 
> I think the other one just prefers his own company sometimes.


Yeah I seem to remember two of them being thick as thieves.
Are they all about the same size?


----------



## jo-jo-beans

rex636 said:


> Yeah I seem to remember two of them being thick as thieves.
> Are they all about the same size?


They are actually, the littlest one to start with is the one that's always first for food - really hard to tell them apart now : victory:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

jo-jo-beans said:


> Yeah , they seem to be. No squabbles, but I think two of them are best friends - always together.
> 
> I think the other one just prefers his own company sometimes.


Mine are like that :2thumb: ... I got the two fatties who chill together, then steve mcqueen is a lone ranger.... (although we did catch him spooning with arnie the massive bodybuilder ackie the other day, maybe steves a stevette:lol2


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Here's some photos of the little uns growths, enjoy!:2thumb:

Indy


















Indy (top) and Arnie (bottom) Best friends!









Arnie Schwarzenegger (bit the f:censor: out of me when I picked him up)








Got a feeling he's going to be huge!
Arnie Again









None of Steve Mcqueen today he was hiding.


----------



## Barlow

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Here's some photos of the little uns growths, enjoy!:2thumb:
> 
> Indy
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Indy (top) and Arnie (bottom) Best friends!
> image
> 
> Arnie Schwarzenegger (bit the f:censor: out of me when I picked him up)
> image
> Got a feeling he's going to be huge!
> Arnie Again
> image
> 
> None of Steve Mcqueen today he was hiding.


 
Looking really good mate. It's great to see hatchlings I produced doing so well. Congrats.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Barlow said:


> Looking really good mate. It's great to see hatchlings I produced doing so well. Congrats.


must be a real buzz:2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

Just thought I'd post some updated pics of the auffenbergi hatchlings.

I sold 3 today with the last 3 reserved.

This was them on the day of hatching









And this is 3 weeks later. 









As you can see they are growing well and the pattern is really starting to develop, although they are a little dull due to being in shed constantly.


----------



## Barlow

cold blooded beast said:


> must be a real buzz:2thumb:


It certainly is. Nearly as good as seeing their little heads pop out of the egg for the first time.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Barlow said:


> It certainly is. Nearly as good as seeing their little heads pop out of the egg for the first time.


at the moment I am more than happy just being a keeper. . .but I know in the future. . .I will have to give in and attempt to be a breeder


----------



## Barlow

cold blooded beast said:


> at the moment I am more than happy just being a keeper. . .but I know in the future. . .I will have to give in and attempt to be a breeder


There's no feeling like it mate.


----------



## Barlow

While spraying down the auffenbergi viv tonight I got the urge to get the male out. This is only the 3rd time I have held any of the pair since aquiring them, and that includes the handling required to initially put them in the viv when I got them. Hence pic heavy. He's a bulky one and he scratched the shit out of my arm. His talons are worse than my beccarii. Enjoy.


----------



## Chris18

Barlow said:


> While spraying down the auffenbergi viv tonight I got the urge to get the male out. This is only the 3rd time I have held any of the pair since aquiring them, and that includes the handling required to initially put them in the viv when I got them. Hence pic heavy. He's a bulky one and he scratched the shit out of my arm. His talons are worse than my beccarii. Enjoy.
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> imageimage


Very nice, those colours and pattern are fantastic!
He certainly is chunky
Is he skitty and wanting to explore like the ackies? or just chill


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> Very nice, those colours and pattern are fantastic!
> He certainly is chunky
> Is he skitty and wanting to explore like the ackies? or just chill


 Skitty is not the word mate. Just like an ackie but more unpleased about being held. Not wanting to explore but more wanting to escape! My arm is now a mess. Looks like I've been attacked by a cat!


----------



## Chris18

Barlow said:


> Skitty is not the word mate. Just like an ackie but more unpleased about being held. Not wanting to explore but more wanting to escape! My arm is now a mess. Looks like I've been attacked by a cat!


haha, wasn't sure if they were the kind that were skitty in enclosures then just chilled when they're out. I say this everytime but it really is a shame these aren't as bold as other species as they're stunning compared to ackies imo.


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> haha, wasn't sure if they were the kind that were skitty in enclosures then just chilled when they're out. I say this everytime but it really is a shame these aren't as bold as other species as they're stunning compared to ackies imo.


The hatchlings are a lot more bold and openly feed and bask in front of me.


----------



## uk monitor

*hi all*

ok peeps i managed to get a trio of ackies back in september but unfortunatly they are all related for some reason 2 have some dominant issues there all 6 months old and always trying to mound each other which if im wrong makes me think they are both male and the other female is the wrestling normal behavior many thanx to you all: victory:


----------



## Barlow

uk monitor said:


> ok peeps i managed to get a trio of ackies back in september but unfortunatly they are all related for some reason 2 have some dominant issues there all 6 months old and always trying to mound each other which if im wrong makes me think they are both male and the other female is the wrestling normal behavior many thanx to you all: victory:


 
Hi mate. The wrestling and mounting behaviour is normal. It is a dominance thing and is no indicator of sex. Females will mount males, males will mount males, females on females etc.


----------



## uk monitor

they do neck bite and lots of wrigling sometimes looks dangerous but one will give up and run away so suppose you have given me hope of more than one female yayyy: victory:


----------



## Barlow

uk monitor said:


> they do neck bite and lots of wrigling sometimes looks dangerous but one will give up and run away so suppose you have given me hope of more than one female yayyy: victory:


Sounds completely normal matey:2thumb:


----------



## uk monitor

Thanx barlow i have been reading the dwarf thread for months and months and decided i wanted ackies from all your stories with the nice people on here spent tons of cash but have to admit you all are so right ackies rock there amazing enough said :lol2:


----------



## Barlow

uk monitor said:


> Thanx barlow i have been reading the dwarf thread for months and months and decided i wanted ackies from all your stories with the nice people on here spent tons of cash but have to admit you all are so right ackies rock there amazing enough said :lol2:


Yep, you can't beat them. So much fun!!


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Yep, you can't beat them. So much fun!!


I second this!! :no1:


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> I second this!! :no1:


How's tricks Nigel? All well?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

I gave the ackies their first taste of waxworm today as christmas treat.... I thought it might be a bit hit and miss as they dont usually touch any kind of worm. Was I wrong, ackies that would usually run away at the sight of my hand fed out of my fingers, ran up my hand to get them and they squabbled over it.....

I hope they havnt got a taste for them .... I cant deal with having fussy eaters!:lol2:


----------



## rex636

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I gave the ackies their first taste of waxworm today as christmas treat.... I thought it might be a bit hit and miss as they dont usually touch any kind of worm. Was I wrong, ackies that would usually run away at the sight of my hand fed out of my fingers, ran up my hand to get them and they squabbled over it.....
> 
> I hope they havnt got a taste for them .... I cant deal with having fussy eaters!:lol2:


I find waxys to be a very good way of getting females back up to weight after laying never puts them off other grub in my experience .


----------



## bazza5938

Ackies off food ... bwahahahahahaha, given the things I've seen mine tackle, I'd be shocked


----------



## iDomino

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I gave the ackies their first taste of waxworm today as christmas treat.... I thought it might be a bit hit and miss as they dont usually touch any kind of worm. Was I wrong, ackies that would usually run away at the sight of my hand fed out of my fingers, ran up my hand to get them and they squabbled over it.....
> 
> I hope they havnt got a taste for them .... I cant deal with having fussy eaters!:lol2:


i only tend to use waxies for our geckos and i use grubs for our larger lizards like the bosc and waterdragon
and they go absolutely ape shit for them


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> How's tricks Nigel? All well?


Yea I'm good mate. Working like crazy but there we go not been able to get on here much. How are u mate?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

bazza5938 said:


> Ackies off food ... bwahahahahahaha, given the things I've seen mine tackle, I'd be shocked


Funnily enough mine are fussy buggers... I spoil them with red runners so they tend to ignore locust dubias and crickets. They will pick away at them here and there but as soon as they see a flash of red they go mental!


----------



## cold blooded beast

Right. . .I'm off for a couple of days. . .so will take this opportunity to (slightly prematurely)wish all you Monitor lovers a Merry Christmas. . .I know there will be some new additions to collections. . .and can't wait to see the pics and hear the stories unfold. . .so again Cheers :cheers: to you all . .including the ones with a leg in each corner


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> Right. . .I'm off for a couple of days. . .so will take this opportunity to (slightly prematurely)wish all you Monitor lovers a Merry Christmas. . .I know there will be some new additions to collections. . .and can't wait to see the pics and hear the stories unfold. . .so again Cheers :cheers: to you all . .including the ones with a leg in each corner


Merry Christmas to you too mate. Have a good un :cheers:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

:2thumb:Hi everyone i have a young a ackie and i use substrate in my viv soil/sand mixture 70/30 and i want to protect the bottom on the viv so water doesnt ruin it what should i use?? As i have already tryed pond liner but he just got under it and i though he had escaped :blush: so what should i use to protect the viv


----------



## Dazzz

XtremeReptiles said:


> :2thumb:Hi everyone i have a young a ackie and i use substrate in my viv soil/sand mixture 70/30 and i want to protect the bottom on the viv so water doesnt ruin it what should i use?? As i have already tryed pond liner but he just got under it and i though he had escaped :blush: so what should i use to protect the viv


Quite a few people use yacht sealant I believe, but its pretty smelly and needs a few days before you can use the viv I think.

A quick search on yacht sealant on here should bring up some posts about it.

Dazzz


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Dazzz said:


> Quite a few people use yacht sealant I believe, but its pretty smelly and needs a few days before you can use the viv I think.
> 
> A quick search on yacht sealant on here should bring up some posts about it.
> 
> Dazzz


Does it only smell for those few days or for a long time after that


----------



## Reptor

XtremeReptiles said:


> Does it only smell for those few days or for a long time after that


hi mate, aslong as you give it a few days to air out properly without the glass in it should be fine, mine only smelt for 2days max. its amazing stuff sets solid aswell i used on my fake rock walls, need hammer and chisel to get it off now lol


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Reptor said:


> hi mate, aslong as you give it a few days to air out properly without the glass in it should be fine, mine only smelt for 2days max. its amazing stuff sets solid aswell i used on my fake rock walls, need hammer and chisel to get it off now lol


It stinks for around a month and needs at least a weeks worth of airing out running at full temps : victory:


----------



## Reptor

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> It stinks for around a month and needs at least a weeks worth of airing out running at full temps : victory:


 mine didnt smell after two days but i did have fans on aswell and that was each coat. may be a lower VOC but its still yacht varnish weird how such a big diff


----------



## Dazzz

*Ackies substrate*

Now our Bosc has moved into his new big viv we have a viv spare, and theres an ackie with my name on it not too far away 

Question to the ackie owners out there, is soil/sand the best substrate to use, or has anyone tried orchid bark or any other substrates with their ackies?

Dazzz


----------



## cold blooded beast

Dazzz said:


> Now our Bosc has moved into his new big viv we have a viv spare, and theres an ackie with my name on it not too far away
> 
> Question to the ackie owners out there, is soil/sand the best substrate to use, or has anyone tried orchid bark or any other substrates with their ackies?
> 
> Dazzz


Will state from the outset . . I'm NOT an Ackie keeper. . .but. . .70/30 split top soil/playsand. . .will do your ackie nicely. . .if a young hatchling then kitchen paper might be considered a better choice by many


----------



## Dazzz

cold blooded beast said:


> Will state from the outset . . I'm NOT an Ackie keeper. . .but. . .70/30 split top soil/playsand. . .will do your ackie nicely. . .if a young hatchling then kitchen paper might be considered a better choice by many


Yeah we had our bosc on soil/sand mix but put him on orchid bark in the big viv and he seems to be fine with it, hence wondering if an ackie would be ok with it.

The ackie i'm looking at is 2 years old

Dazzz


----------



## cold blooded beast

Dazzz said:


> Yeah we had our bosc on soil/sand mix but put him on orchid bark in the big viv and he seems to be fine with it, hence wondering if an ackie would be ok with it.
> 
> The ackie i'm looking at is 2 years old
> 
> Dazzz


honestly I think the majority of experienced keepers (I don't count myself in that category) here will say adequate humidity content to allow burrowing can be provided with soil/sand
. . . .and in my case 2x weekly light misting


----------



## Dazzz

cold blooded beast said:


> honestly I think the majority of experienced keepers (I don't count myself in that category) here will say adequate humidity content to allow burrowing can be provided with soil/sand
> . . . .and in my case 2x weekly light misting


Yeah i'm kind of expecting that, but thought I would ask anyway, plus it depends what sort of environment its currently living in and is used to, havent had that chat yet with the current owner, and that will likely be the biggest influence on how I set up the viv.

Dazzz


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Dazzz said:


> Yeah i'm kind of expecting that, but thought I would ask anyway, plus it depends what sort of environment its currently living in and is used to, havent had that chat yet with the current owner, and that will likely be the biggest influence on how I set up the viv.
> 
> Dazzz


Why? 

Screw what the previous husbadnry was like its yours that counts since your going to be the new owner : victory: 

Research research research :2thumb:


----------



## Dazzz

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Why?
> 
> Screw what the previous husbadnry was like its yours that counts since your going to be the new owner : victory:
> 
> Research research research :2thumb:


Yeah what but I wouldnt want to change it too much to start with if its going to stress it.

Got to empty out the old bosc viv today anyway and clean it out and repair it after it was battered to bits 

Dazzz


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Why?
> 
> Screw what the previous husbadnry was like its yours that counts since your going to be the new owner : victory:
> 
> Research research research :2thumb:





Dazzz said:


> Yeah what but I wouldnt want to change it too much to start with if its going to stress it.
> 
> Got to empty out the old bosc viv today anyway and clean it out and repair it after it was battered to bits
> 
> Dazzz


I agree with not causing undue stress ..Particularly on moving an animal into a new environment ... But if you're able to provide an improved housing, husbandry and enrichment to its life.. I think you would find yourself naturally going with care instinct


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Dazzz said:


> Yeah what but I wouldnt want to change it too much to start with if its going to stress it.
> 
> Got to empty out the old bosc viv today anyway and clean it out and repair it after it was battered to bits
> 
> Dazzz


to be honest there tough little buggers dont worry to much about it so long as it gets a settling in period where it can basically act and live how it wants i.e. no handling,poking very basic viv maintenance on a minimal size. 

A change in husbandry for the better wont hurt : victory:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> to be honest there tough little buggers dont worry to much about it so long as it gets a settling in period where it can basically act and live how it wants i.e. no handling,poking very basic viv maintenance on a minimal size.
> 
> A change in husbandry for the better wont hurt : victory:


I agree with this, its all going to be different no matter how you try, different smells, different sounds. Set it up how you like. Pop him in there, put a cloth over the window for a few days to let it settle in.

Get all your husbandry correct and it will settle in before long. Just feed, clean and leave :2thumb:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

My uncle just gave me one of his old SLR cameras.. so I get to take some good photos of the reptiles now :2thumb: ...

Well except for the fact that :2thumb:I suck at photography! 


heres some snaps of the little uns getting bigger!!
(p.s, excuse the state of the viv, they are getting a new one in a fortnight... 9x3x3... lucky buggers)


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

and more
















7








: victory:


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> 9x3x3


for Ackies!!!!. . .spoilt rotten. . you sure they aint gonna need sat navs strapped on. . .to find their way around?!?!


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> for Ackies!!!!. . .spoilt rotten. . you sure they aint gonna need sat navs strapped on. . .to find their way around?!?!


Maps and compasses, satnav is useless.. they will be in the cresties viv wondering where the hell they are:lol2:

I think because they are trio, they are each going to get around 1-2 feet in length total...

if all 3 reach 2 feet thats 6 foot of ackie in the viv which is currently 4x2x2. 

9x3x3 will give them plenty of space to climb, 3 basking sites, 1 foot of substrate in some areas, a large shallow water area for swimming and bathing ... I want to get another section when they are fully grown taking it to 12 feet in total. They use all the space in the viv right now so 9 feet will certainly go to good use.

This will give the space to avoid fighting, and I will build a seperating board for when my female/s has laid a clutch and needs a break from the male.
Anyways thats my logic behind the operation :no1:


----------



## bazza5938

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Maps and compasses, satnav is useless.. they will be in the cresties viv wondering where the hell they are:lol2:
> 
> I think because they are trio, they are each going to get around 1-2 feet in length total...
> 
> if all 3 reach 2 feet thats 6 foot of ackie in the viv which is currently 4x2x2.
> 
> 9x3x3 will give them plenty of space to climb, 3 basking sites, 1 foot of substrate in some areas, a large shallow water area for swimming and bathing ... I want to get another section when they are fully grown taking it to 12 feet in total. They use all the space in the viv right now so 9 feet will certainly go to good use.
> 
> This will give the space to avoid fighting, and I will build a seperating board for when my female/s has laid a clutch and needs a break from the male.
> Anyways thats my logic behind the operation :no1:


Sound logic to me mate, wish I'd the space to do it, I know they love swimming, though like to pretend otherwise, just to freak you as they go into the deeper water, then the tail kicks into gear to propel them along, would be great to provide a colony of ackies with a huge space and just leave them to it, providing everything they need


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Maps and compasses, satnav is useless.. they will be in the cresties viv wondering where the hell they are:lol2:
> 
> I think because they are trio, they are each going to get around 1-2 feet in length total...
> 
> if all 3 reach 2 feet thats 6 foot of ackie in the viv which is currently 4x2x2.
> 
> 9x3x3 will give them plenty of space to climb, 3 basking sites, 1 foot of substrate in some areas, a large shallow water area for swimming and bathing ... I want to get another section when they are fully grown taking it to 12 feet in total. They use all the space in the viv right now so 9 feet will certainly go to good use.
> 
> This will give the space to avoid fighting, and I will build a seperating board for when my female/s has laid a clutch and needs a break from the male.
> Anyways thats my logic behind the operation :no1:


with mention of another section/module eventually taking it to 12' length. .are you using the Vivexotic units?. . .and refering to the 6'of Ackie remark. .it's true I do lavish almost 20 cubic feet on a single tristis that still doesn't top the 22" tl. . .and only plan 90 cubic feet for a V Mertensi. . .
Look forward to you pics mate. . .when you hope to be up and running by?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> with mention of another section/module eventually taking it to 12' length. .are you using the Vivexotic units?. . .and refering to the 6'of Ackie remark. .it's true I do lavish almost 20 cubic feet on a single tristis that still doesn't top the 22" tl. . .and only plan 90 cubic feet for a V Mertensi. . .
> Look forward to you pics mate. . .when you hope to be up and running by?


Yup im using the vivexotic units. They look neat and tidy and well built, plus it can be flatpacked again for moving around from uni. I will have to seal it still though. Im hopefully picking it up around 9th. Then a week or two to set it up fully, Im trying to make it look like their semi arid australian habitat, while still keeping the humidity high. 

So a 30% soil to 70% sand mix, with the soil at the bottom to hold the moisture and the sand on top having that dry appearance. Lots of marram grass outcrops, sandstone boulders for cliffs, with some branches to look like trees.

I also plan on building out of polystyrene grout and sand, a large basking bowl for them to bathe in when they want to, so this might take a while to add into my plans.

Then planning 3 basking sites while keeping good temperature ranges, deep spots for future laying sites, trying to get hold of a d3 tube for them too.

Cant wait to get it set up and looking the part :2thumb:

Cant wait to see this mertensi set up too mate!


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Yup im using the vivexotic units. They look neat and tidy and well built, plus it can be flatpacked again for moving around from uni. I will have to seal it still though. Im hopefully picking it up around 9th. Then a week or two to set it up fully, Im trying to make it look like their semi arid australian habitat, while still keeping the humidity high.
> 
> So a 30% soil to 70% sand mix, with the soil at the bottom to hold the moisture and the sand on top having that dry appearance. Lots of marram grass outcrops, sandstone boulders for cliffs, with some branches to look like trees.
> 
> I also plan on building out of polystyrene grout and sand, a large basking bowl for them to bathe in when they want to, so this might take a while to add into my plans.
> 
> Then planning 3 basking sites while keeping good temperature ranges, deep spots for future laying sites, trying to get hold of a d3 tube for them too.
> 
> Cant wait to get it set up and looking the part :2thumb:
> 
> Cant wait to see this mertensi set up too mate!


You've gotta loooong wait for mine dude. . .but I have to say. .all the BIG setups being done before mine will be looked to to see what I might like to pinch . .particularly any including large bodies of water. .. .You have some great ideas there. . btw nice acquisition with the camera. .:2thumb:


----------



## Dazzz

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> to be honest there tough little buggers dont worry to much about it so long as it gets a settling in period where it can basically act and live how it wants i.e. no handling,poking very basic viv maintenance on a minimal size.
> 
> A change in husbandry for the better wont hurt : victory:


Yeah I know they need to settle, our bosc which has just moved into his new big viv is still very unsure about it, keeps lying with one arm over a branch in the middle of the viv like its his security blanket 



SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I agree with this, its all going to be different no matter how you try, different smells, different sounds. Set it up how you like. Pop him in there, put a cloth over the window for a few days to let it settle in.
> 
> Get all your husbandry correct and it will settle in before long. Just feed, clean and leave :2thumb:


Yeah I know they need leaving alone apart from the basics.

When I came to clean the old viv out we found it was practically useless anyway, falling apart as we picked it up. So luckily managed to get hold of a 4x2x2 today, get that cleaned up tomorrow and kitted out and 24 hours to get the temps and humidity right and we should be in business 

Dazzz


----------



## Dazzz

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> and more
> 
> : victory:


You sure thats a monitor, theres live food next to it uneaten... 

Dazzz


----------



## Jaymz

Really should post in here more often.
My favourite Odatria species, Kimberly "Rocket" monitor :lol2:










Jay :2thumb:


----------



## Reptor

Jaymz said:


> Really should post in here more often.
> My favourite Odatria species, Kimberly "Rocket" monitor :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> Jay :2thumb:


 gorgeous lil guy mate:notworthy:


----------



## Reptor

i was wondering would i be able to put a waterfall in my ackie viv in the cool end the only prob i can come up with is keeping it clean from harmful bacteria. If this was overcome is there any other problems or would this be ok? i know you guys will put me right if its a stupid idea, jus thinkwould look niceand add more natual look aswell the plants iv got (from airplants) where they love to hunt in. cheers guys:blush:


----------



## Jaymz

Reptor said:


> gorgeous lil guy mate:notworthy:


Cheers mate, got 4 of em and feeding time is always lively : victory:



Reptor said:


> i was wondering would i be able to put a waterfall in my ackie viv in the cool end the only prob i can come up with is keeping it clean from harmful bacteria. If this was overcome is there any other problems or would this be ok? i know you guys will put me right if its a stupid idea, jus thinkwould look niceand add more natual look aswell the plants iv got (from airplants) where they love to hunt in. cheers guys:blush:


Is do-able but live food commit suicide in them causing a nasty smell/bactria and cleaning is a right pain so threw all of mine away. If you have the time/patience to clean them them then yes otherwise........


----------



## Reptor

yea im only contemplatingat the mo but if i did get one then realise they must be cleaned dailywhich is no problem i would do while feeding. so jealous of you having 4 kim's


----------



## Jaymz

Reptor said:


> yea im only contemplatingat the mo but if i did get one then realise they must be cleaned dailywhich is no problem i would do while feeding. so jealous of you having 4 kim's


I only ever speak of my own experience in these things. What works for one may not for others. :2thumb:
You might not feel so jealous of my food bill. These guys eat a LOT :lol2:


----------



## Reptor

Jaymz said:


> I only ever speak of my own experience in these things. What works for one may not for others. :2thumb:
> You might not feel so jealous of my food bill. These guys eat a LOT :lol2:


I may give it a try if can find a decent one out there that's easy to access for cleaning. Yea true I bet it's costing you a fortune I have to ackies an 3beardies and they go through about 20 quid a week so 4 varnids will eat loads.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Reptor said:


> I may give it a try if can find a decent one out there that's easy to access for cleaning. Yea true I bet it's costing you a fortune I have to ackies an 3beardies and they go through about 20 quid a week so 4 varnids will eat loads.


Lol four! .. the guy's got 20 ! ..and most of them ain't Odatria ... All kept in the highest quality conditions .. and then there are GPS other reptiles too .. he'll tell you about it all .. awesome collection:2thumb:


----------



## shell buckley

i am getting my first yellow ackies at the end of the week so so excited.will be ace having a monitor that dont want to just eat sleep and poo like my boscs.will post pics as soon as i can :2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

shell buckley said:


> i am getting my first yellow ackies at the end of the week so so excited.will be ace having a monitor that dont want to just eat sleep and poo like my boscs.will post pics as soon as i can :2thumb:


 
Congrats, a great choice that you won't regret.
:welcome: to the thread.:2thumb:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Piccies, piccies piccies!!

Just a wee update - my lil three are doing great - chomping their way through everything!!! and are even climbing into my hand for waxies :flrt:

And, they just love climbing, more than anything else actually - so gonna be putting in some more plants and gonna try and make some little bridge type things that will stretch across the viv - 

Anywhoooooos......

The 2 of them fell asleep like this at lights out, and were still there in the morning :flrt:














































And they have a new admirer!! 










joanna
x


----------



## Reptor

jo-jo-beans said:


> Piccies, piccies piccies!!
> 
> Just a wee update - my lil three are doing great - chomping their way through everything!!! and are even climbing into my hand for waxies :flrt:
> 
> And, they just love climbing, more than anything else actually - so gonna be putting in some more plants and gonna try and make some little bridge type things that will stretch across the viv -
> 
> Anywhoooooos......
> 
> The 2 of them fell asleep like this at lights out, and were still there in the morning :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And they have a new admirer!!
> 
> image
> 
> joanna
> x


 they're gorgeous, its amazing how hooked onwatching them you geteven when not moving lol


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Jaymz said:


> Really should post in here more often.
> My favourite Odatria species, Kimberly "Rocket" monitor :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> Jay :2thumb:


Definately my favourite odatria... I handled Nigels and I just fell in love.. one day! one day!



shell buckley said:


> i am getting my first yellow ackies at the end of the week so so excited.will be ace having a monitor that dont want to just eat sleep and poo like my boscs.will post pics as soon as i can :2thumb:


Wicked choice :no1:



jo-jo-beans said:


> Piccies, piccies piccies!!
> 
> Just a wee update - my lil three are doing great - chomping their way through everything!!! and are even climbing into my hand for waxies :flrt:
> 
> And, they just love climbing, more than anything else actually - so gonna be putting in some more plants and gonna try and make some little bridge type things that will stretch across the viv -
> 
> Anywhoooooos......
> 
> The 2 of them fell asleep like this at lights out, and were still there in the morning :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And they have a new admirer!!
> 
> image
> 
> joanna
> x


looking good there.. haha cant believe they fell asleep in that plant. Mine never sleep anywhere but deep in their burrows.

Waxworms.. tell me about it, Even better though, leave the grubs for a few weeks. get them into moths... about 20 times more fun!!


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Jaymz said:


> Really should post in here more often.
> My favourite Odatria species, Kimberly "Rocket" monitor :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> Jay :2thumb:


Definately my favourite odatria... I handled Nigels and I just fell in love.. one day! one day!



shell buckley said:


> i am getting my first yellow ackies at the end of the week so so excited.will be ace having a monitor that dont want to just eat sleep and poo like my boscs.will post pics as soon as i can :2thumb:


Wicked choice :no1:



jo-jo-beans said:


> Piccies, piccies piccies!!
> 
> Just a wee update - my lil three are doing great - chomping their way through everything!!! and are even climbing into my hand for waxies :flrt:
> 
> And, they just love climbing, more than anything else actually - so gonna be putting in some more plants and gonna try and make some little bridge type things that will stretch across the viv -
> 
> Anywhoooooos......
> 
> The 2 of them fell asleep like this at lights out, and were still there in the morning :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And they have a new admirer!!
> 
> image
> 
> joanna
> x


looking good there.. haha cant believe they fell asleep in that plant. Mine never sleep anywhere but deep in their burrows.

Waxworms.. tell me about it, Even better though, leave the grubs for a few weeks. get them into moths... about 20 times more fun!!

red runners are another feeding favourite in my household!


----------



## Jaymz

cold blooded beast said:


> Lol four! .. the guy's got 20 ! ..and most of them ain't Odatria ... All kept in the highest quality conditions .. and then there are GPS other reptiles too .. he'll tell you about it all .. awesome collection:2thumb:


Tis true, reptiles are lil bit addictive :2thumb::2thumb:



jo-jo-beans said:


> Piccies, piccies piccies!!
> 
> Just a wee update - my lil three are doing great - chomping their way through everything!!! and are even climbing into my hand for waxies :flrt:
> 
> And, they just love climbing, more than anything else actually - so gonna be putting in some more plants and gonna try and make some little bridge type things that will stretch across the viv -
> 
> Anywhoooooos......
> 
> The 2 of them fell asleep like this at lights out, and were still there in the morning :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And they have a new admirer!!
> 
> image
> 
> joanna
> x


Great pics Jo. Looking gooooood :no1:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> and more
> 
> image
> image7
> image
> : victory:


 
Love seeing ackies grow :flrt:
out of my 22 babies i have sold on here, no one posts about them, let alone pic's!


----------



## monitor mad

jo-jo-beans said:


> Piccies, piccies piccies!!
> 
> Just a wee update - my lil three are doing great - chomping their way through everything!!! and are even climbing into my hand for waxies :flrt:
> 
> And, they just love climbing, more than anything else actually - so gonna be putting in some more plants and gonna try and make some little bridge type things that will stretch across the viv -
> 
> Anywhoooooos......
> 
> The 2 of them fell asleep like this at lights out, and were still there in the morning :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And they have a new admirer!!
> 
> image
> 
> joanna
> x


Hey hey Jo Jo ackies looking good there , great lil monitors and even better to sit and watch them :2thumb:



Dean Cheetham said:


> Love seeing ackies grow :flrt:
> out of my 22 babies i have sold on here, no one posts about them, let alone pic's!


 
I only see the odd few pics of my lot as well but i agree Dean it's great to see pics of the one's bred by yourself :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

monitor mad said:


> Hey hey Jo Jo ackies looking good there , great lil monitors and even better to sit and watch them :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only see the odd few pics of my lot as well but i agree Dean it's great to see pics of the one's bred by yourself :2thumb:


 
yeh it is a shame we dont see them more! especially when people promise to keep you posted :lol2:
Maybe one day i will see one of the little ones! :no1:


----------



## cold blooded beast

monitor mad said:


> Hey hey Jo Jo ackies looking good there , great lil monitors and even better to sit and watch them :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only see the odd few pics of my lot as well but i agree Dean it's great to see pics of the one's bred by yourself :2thumb:


I'll restore balance to that... :2thumb: ..great shots that Jase posted .. in one of em I tower ever you (trick angle) .. ! ... I told Gina you were sitting down ..:whistling2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Cheers guys, I just love em!!



Dean Cheetham said:


> Love seeing ackies grow :flrt:
> out of my 22 babies i have sold on here, no one posts about them, let alone pic's!


Aaaawwwwww hugs!!!!!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

jo-jo-beans said:


> Cheers guys, I just love em!!
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaawwwwww hugs!!!!!!!! :2thumb:


cheers jo-jo :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Cheers guys, I just love em!!
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaawwwwww hugs!!!!!!!! :2thumb:


Speakin o hugs. . . . . . the admirer in the pics ya posted. . .how huggable is THAT one:flrt:!!!. . .looks like he/she eats plenty o porridge


----------



## monitor mad

cold blooded beast said:


> I'll restore balance to that... :2thumb: ..great shots that Jase posted .. in one of em I tower ever you (trick angle) .. ! ... I told Gina you were sitting down ..:whistling2:


Damn unfortunately you do mate :lol2: However every bit is Quality assembled and carefully maintained ............. ish! :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

monitor mad said:


> Damn unfortunately you do mate :lol2: However every bit is Quality assembled and carefully maintained ............. ish! :lol2::lol2::lol2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2: indeed. . . VERY ish:blush:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> Speakin o hugs. . . . . . the admirer in the pics ya posted. . .how huggable is THAT one:flrt:!!!. . .looks like he/she eats plenty o porridge


He is rather massive :flrt: all muscle tho. 

This is him on a full size sofa!!, :flrt:


----------



## Racheykins90

jo-jo-beans said:


> He is rather massive :flrt: all muscle tho.
> 
> This is him on a full size sofa!!, :flrt:
> 
> image


wow! I bet he has no issues with dogs seeing as he's the same size or bigger than most of them :gasp: :whistling2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

jo-jo-beans said:


> He is rather massive :flrt: all muscle tho.
> 
> This is him on a full size sofa!!, :flrt:
> 
> image


umm Jo Jo ... not sure you noticed, but you have a MAHOOSIVE lion on your couch :gasp:


----------



## Barlow

jo-jo-beans said:


> Piccies, piccies piccies!!
> 
> Just a wee update - my lil three are doing great - chomping their way through everything!!! and are even climbing into my hand for waxies :flrt:
> 
> And, they just love climbing, more than anything else actually - so gonna be putting in some more plants and gonna try and make some little bridge type things that will stretch across the viv -
> 
> Anywhoooooos......
> 
> The 2 of them fell asleep like this at lights out, and were still there in the morning :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And they have a new admirer!!
> 
> image
> 
> joanna
> x


Looking good Joanna:2thumb:


Dean Cheetham said:


> Love seeing ackies grow :flrt:
> out of my 22 babies i have sold on here, no one posts about them, let alone pic's!


There's only super speedy and occasionally Jimmy the tramp who posts pics of my little ones. It's good to see them grow though.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Racheykins90 said:


> wow! I bet he has no issues with dogs seeing as he's the same size or bigger than most of them :gasp: :whistling2:





SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> umm Jo Jo ... not sure you noticed, but you have a MAHOOSIVE lion on your couch :gasp:


He is massive, and even though there's Scottish Wildcat in him, he regularly comes in like a burst sofa because he's not that mean. He's such a big pussy cat and.other smaller (meaner) cats bully him :-(



Barlow said:


> Looking good Joanna:2thumb:


Thanks Chris


----------



## bossybossy

Is there anyone local to me selling a trio or pair of red ackies? i see lots of great pics on this thread but must forgive me i havent read through the 500 odd posts would be here all year. if anyone has or can point me in the right direction drop me a pm thanks people


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

bossybossy said:


> Is there anyone local to me selling a trio or pair of red ackies? i see lots of great pics on this thread but must forgive me i havent read through the 500 odd posts would be here all year. if anyone has or can point me in the right direction drop me a pm thanks people


You'll be hard fetched finding true reds. Just get some yellows.. equally as fun, but much cheaper : victory:


----------



## Dazzz

*Ackie*

Picked up our new arrival today 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150511529158729.390863.689613728&type=1&l=2f3b35ae61

Dazzz


----------



## slinky_k

Dazzz said:


> Picked up our new arrival today
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150511529158729.390863.689613728&type=1&l=2f3b35ae61
> 
> Dazzz


Great pics dazz i noticed your using orchid bark is that stuff ok for them to burrow in or wud soil and sand be bette


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

slinky_k said:


> Great pics dazz i noticed your using orchid bark is that stuff ok for them to burrow in or wud soil and sand be bette


I use a soil sand mix, with orchid brak scattered over the top for a woodland effect, its totally safe.. they dont ingest it because they are not stupid, mine spit it out when they feel some in their mouth.

One thing I noticeded though daz was your basking spot, what temps are you achieving on the surface of the slate as the bulb looks quite small and is far away from the site?


----------



## [email protected]

*Dwarf varanids*

Are you perhaps familiar with an African dwarf varanid. I was recently in Southern Sirra Leone and captured some (what appeared to be juvenile varanus niloticus) to feed to some lizard buzzard babies. These lizards starting laying eggs at 10 inches in length. I therefore am assuming these are a dwarf or pygmy variety. Could you per chance advise if there is any information on this as I certainly cannot find anything. Many thanks Brian


----------



## Dazzz

slinky_k said:


> Great pics dazz i noticed your using orchid bark is that stuff ok for them to burrow in or wud soil and sand be bette


I'm trying it out as our bosc is on it as well, if she isnt happy I will be building in a sand /soil mix for her.


Dazzz


----------



## Dazzz

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I use a soil sand mix, with orchid brak scattered over the top for a woodland effect, its totally safe.. they dont ingest it because they are not stupid, mine spit it out when they feel some in their mouth.
> 
> One thing I noticeded though daz was your basking spot, what temps are you achieving on the surface of the slate as the bulb looks quite small and is far away from the site?


Its quite a narrow hot spot, but got some PAR38's arriving today to get it sorted and get a better heat spread 

Dazzz


----------



## Dean Cheetham

[email protected] said:


> Are you perhaps familiar with an African dwarf varanid. I was recently in Southern Sirra Leone and captured some (what appeared to be juvenile varanus niloticus) to feed to some lizard buzzard babies. These lizards starting laying eggs at 10 inches in length. I therefore am assuming these are a dwarf or pygmy variety. Could you per chance advise if there is any information on this as I certainly cannot find anything. Many thanks Brian


Ive been having a look this morning but cant find any info either on possible dwarf species from sierra leone, the nile monitor is definatley not a dwarf and dont think would be sexually mature at 10".
only lizards i found from there was, chams,agamas,niles,gecko's :whip:


----------



## Nigel_wales

[email protected] said:


> Are you perhaps familiar with an African dwarf varanid. I was recently in Southern Sirra Leone and captured some (what appeared to be juvenile varanus niloticus) to feed to some lizard buzzard babies. These lizards starting laying eggs at 10 inches in length. I therefore am assuming these are a dwarf or pygmy variety. Could you per chance advise if there is any information on this as I certainly cannot find anything. Many thanks Brian


Have u got any pics?


----------



## slinky_k

or i see jus i no they love to burrow but didnt think the orchard bark was suitable for burrowing.i dont own any ackies yet but ive been looking into them for the past 2months now.but just on sorting my house out then there first on my list.also cud do with a breeder close ish by.dont mind travelling but not like 500 miles lol.monitor mad would have been my best bet as he was only 30 miles away but hes not breeding ackies now which is a shame.but cant wait to get mine and will be getting a trio.in a 5ft long 3ft high and 2ft depth.is that a suitable for life do u guys reckon.i no they happily live in a 4x2x2 but im wantin a trio and no the extra space will be used.
cheers


----------



## Dazzz

slinky_k said:


> or i see jus i no they love to burrow but didnt think the orchard bark was suitable for burrowing.i dont own any ackies yet but ive been looking into them for the past 2months now.but just on sorting my house out then there first on my list.also cud do with a breeder close ish by.dont mind travelling but not like 500 miles lol.monitor mad would have been my best bet as he was only 30 miles away but hes not breeding ackies now which is a shame.but cant wait to get mine and will be getting a trio.in a 5ft long 3ft high and 2ft depth.is that a suitable for life do u guys reckon.i no they happily live in a 4x2x2 but im wantin a trio and no the extra space will be used.
> cheers


There was some baby ackies available in cumbria the other day...

Dazzz


----------



## jo-jo-beans

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I use a soil sand mix, with orchid brak scattered over the top for a woodland effect, its totally safe.. they dont ingest it because they are not stupid, mine spit it out when they feel some in their mouth.
> 
> One thing I noticeded though daz was your basking spot, what temps are you achieving on the surface of the slate as the bulb looks quite small and is far away from the site?


Me too!! Think it looks pretty nice as well. :2thumb:


----------



## Jamesferrassie

*FAO Dean Cheetham*


----------



## Nigel_wales

Jamesferrassie said:


> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


That setup looks great any full viv pics?


----------



## jimmythetramp

hi guys, long time no see, not been on this thread much as i've been crazy busy with work and my laptop broke, still yet to find/buy a camera charger but i have a couple of pics of dash for you all to make up for the major lack lately (only iphone so not wonderful) nice to see ackies are becoming more popular and this thread seem to have allot more interest lately! hope everyone is good and had a good christmas and has a happy and safe new year : victory:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> That setup looks great any full viv pics?





jimmythetramp said:


> hi guys, long time no see, not been on this thread much as i've been crazy busy with work and my laptop broke, still yet to find/buy a camera charger but i have a couple of pics of dash for you all to make up for the major lack lately (only iphone so not wonderful) nice to see ackies are becoming more popular and this thread seem to have allot more interest lately! hope everyone is good and had a good christmas and has a happy and safe new year : victory:
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
Thanks for the update James, see hes growing nicely :2thumb:
And tip top too jimmy : victory:


----------



## Jamesferrassie

Nigel_wales said:


> That setup looks great any full viv pics?


Hi Nigel, Thanks alot!! below are some pics of the viv:





























I am currently building another setup for them: 












Dean Cheetham said:


> Thanks for the update James, see hes growing nicely :2thumb:
> And tip top too jimmy : victory:


 
They've grown so quickly! I didnt realise how quickly they would :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Jamesferrassie said:


> Hi Nigel, Thanks alot!! below are some pics of the viv:
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> I am currently building another setup for them:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've grown so quickly! I didnt realise how quickly they would :lol2:


oh yes! they dont hang about :lol2:
They are eating machines!
Loving the new viv in progress mate, lots of time and effort has gone into it by the looks of things :2thumb:


----------



## jimmythetramp

Jamesferrassie said:


> Hi Nigel, Thanks alot!! below are some pics of the viv:
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> I am currently building another setup for them:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've grown so quickly! I didnt realise how quickly they would :lol2:


WOW! that is one seriously good looking viv! i'm contemplating getting volly to build a new one for dash and doing a fake rock for him as he spends more time vertical on the cork bark than he does horizontal! think this has just made up my mind!


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

jimmythetramp said:


> WOW! that is one seriously good looking viv! i'm contemplating getting volly to build a new one for dash and doing a fake rock for him as he spends more time vertical on the cork bark than he does horizontal! think this has just made up my mind!


Dash is looking good  

Doesnt look as big as my biggest two but bigger than my smallest. Im doing a 9ft for them in the newe year, cant wait to get them in it! My lot like to do a lot of climbing too, they are either hanging from branches or basking if they are not hunting out food.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Jamesferrassie said:


> Hi Nigel, Thanks alot!! below are some pics of the viv:
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> I am currently building another setup for them:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've grown so quickly! I didnt realise how quickly they would :lol2:


Wow awesome set up.

I like the buddhist look in the new fake rock :notworthy:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Ok for those interested, i will start with the Female GTM enjoying a treat of boiled egg :2thumb:

SAM 1314 - YouTube

Followed by Beanie enjoying his! please excuse his manners! dont know why he felt the need to show the world that he is a boy :blush:

SAM 1315 - YouTube


----------



## Jamesferrassie

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Wow awesome set up.
> 
> I like the buddhist look in the new fake rock :notworthy:


Thank you :2thumb: i cant wait to get it finished and get the ackies in there! Hopefully they'll love it!



jimmythetramp said:


> WOW! that is one seriously good looking viv! i'm contemplating getting volly to build a new one for dash and doing a fake rock for him as he spends more time vertical on the cork bark than he does horizontal! think this has just made up my mind!


much appreciated, thank you! 
you should definitely look into it, makes the viv so much nicer to look at 



Dean Cheetham said:


> oh yes! they dont hang about :lol2:
> They are eating machines!
> Loving the new viv in progress mate, lots of time and effort has gone into it by the looks of things :2thumb:


haha, i go through no end of locust, crickets and roaches with just the two of them haha!

Thanks Dean, much appreciated! As I said, I hope they appreciate my time and effort otherwise i wont be pleased:bash: hahaha


----------



## jimmythetramp

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Dash is looking good
> 
> Doesnt look as big as my biggest two but bigger than my smallest. Im doing a 9ft for them in the newe year, cant wait to get them in it! My lot like to do a lot of climbing too, they are either hanging from branches or basking if they are not hunting out food.


cheers speedy :2thumb: i'm so paranoid that he isn't growing as fast as everyone says theirs is, but he is active and i keep finding fresh poo on top of his stack every day so he must be eating and if he wants to take his time growing slowly well then thats fine with me lol, 9ft! thats epic! i was gonna go 5' x 3' x 3' to have a good deep substrate and do a large fake wall but yours will undoubtedly be amazing, glad your little ones are doing well :2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

jimmythetramp said:


> cheers speedy :2thumb: i'm so paranoid that he isn't growing as fast as everyone says theirs is, but he is active and i keep finding fresh poo on top of his stack every day so he must be eating and if he wants to take his time growing slowly well then thats fine with me lol, 9ft! thats epic! i was gonna go 5' x 3' x 3' to have a good deep substrate and do a large fake wall but yours will undoubtedly be amazing, glad your little ones are doing well :2thumb:


Nice to see him doing so well mate. :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Dean Cheetham said:


> Ok for those interested, i will start with the Female GTM enjoying a treat of boiled egg :2thumb:
> 
> SAM 1314 - YouTube
> 
> Followed by Beanie enjoying his! please excuse his manners! dont know why he felt the need to show the world that he is a boy :blush:
> 
> SAM 1315 - YouTube


Gotta say I do like a bit of scrambled egg ...can honestly say it's never had THAT effect on me !:lol2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Dean Cheetham said:


> Ok for those interested, i will start with the Female GTM enjoying a treat of boiled egg :2thumb:
> 
> SAM 1314 - YouTube
> 
> Followed by Beanie enjoying his! please excuse his manners! dont know why he felt the need to show the world that he is a boy :blush:
> 
> SAM 1315 - YouTube


Looking good, that girlie is a stunner!! 

What did you film them on Dean, because the quality is really really good? :2thumb:



cold blooded beast said:


> Gotta say I do like a bit of scrambled egg ...can honestly say it's never had THAT effect on me !:lol2:


I didn't know what you meant until I watched the vid, then I nearly choked on my Pepsi!!!! :lol2:


----------



## KathyM

Can I join in on this thread? We have reserved an ackie at our new local reptile shop, it's a little baby, about 4" long. We are very excited! He has a lovely peach colouration. 

I'm weighing up the options for housing for him - I was advised not to put him in a bigger viv straight away and didn't want to have to buy a sequence of vivs. Perhaps the module vivexotic would be a good idea? Otherwise I was wondering if anyone does a (for example) large RUB setup for them as babies? Also could anyone answer the question of whether they need UVB? Some care sheets say it's not necessary but not harmful and others including the shop say it's absolutely necessary. Thanks!


----------



## cold blooded beast

KathyM said:


> Can I join in on this thread? We have reserved an ackie at our new local reptile shop, it's a little baby, about 4" long. We are very excited! He has a lovely peach colouration.
> 
> I'm weighing up the options for housing for him - I was advised not to put him in a bigger viv straight away and didn't want to have to buy a sequence of vivs. Perhaps the module vivexotic would be a good idea? Otherwise I was wondering if anyone does a (for example) large RUB setup for them as babies? Also could anyone answer the question of whether they need UVB? Some care sheets say it's not necessary but not harmful and others including the shop say it's absolutely necessary. Thanks!


:welcome:. . .I'm not an Ackie owner. . .but another dwarf with broadly similar requirements. . .my lone male has been kept from 3 mths old to now (9mths) in a Vivexotic EX55 with no problems. . .He does have a 54w Arcadia D3+ T5 . . . I wont give the definitive last word answer on UVB provision. . .I can provide . . .so I do . . .keeping in a RUB. . .personally I wouldn't entertain it. . .Ackies are awesome. . .nice choice:2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

KathyM said:


> Can I join in on this thread? We have reserved an ackie at our new local reptile shop, it's a little baby, about 4" long. We are very excited! He has a lovely peach colouration.
> 
> I'm weighing up the options for housing for him - I was advised not to put him in a bigger viv straight away and didn't want to have to buy a sequence of vivs. Perhaps the module vivexotic would be a good idea? Otherwise I was wondering if anyone does a (for example) large RUB setup for them as babies? Also could anyone answer the question of whether they need UVB? Some care sheets say it's not necessary but not harmful and others including the shop say it's absolutely necessary. Thanks!



Your ackie will be fine popped straight into a bigger viv :2thumb: 

So long as its requirements are met... 

personally i wouldnt keep an ackie anywhere near a rub. 

Pffft UV is not neccesary in the slightest... generations of species of monys have been kept and bred with no UVB :2thumb: 

That being said personally i would keep dwarfies with UV


----------



## Dean Cheetham

jo-jo-beans said:


> Looking good, that girlie is a stunner!!
> 
> What did you film them on Dean, because the quality is really really good? :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know what you meant until I watched the vid, then I nearly choked on my Pepsi!!!! :lol2:


Hey jo-jo, 
I'm not actually at home right now so can't tell you exactly what model camera it is, but I think it's a samsung! Has 12x optical zoo
And HD video! When I get in I will let you know what one it is, wasn't too expensive either. Think it was like £150 on offer from Argos!


----------



## jo-jo-beans

KathyM said:


> Can I join in on this thread? We have reserved an ackie at our new local reptile shop, it's a little baby, about 4" long. We are very excited! He has a lovely peach colouration.
> 
> I'm weighing up the options for housing for him - I was advised not to put him in a bigger viv straight away and didn't want to have to buy a sequence of vivs. Perhaps the module vivexotic would be a good idea? Otherwise I was wondering if anyone does a (for example) large RUB setup for them as babies? Also could anyone answer the question of whether they need UVB? Some care sheets say it's not necessary but not harmful and others including the shop say it's absolutely necessary. Thanks!


Hey hey!!!! and :welcome:
The viv was something I debated over as well. I ended up just popping them in their life long viv which is 5x3x3. Must admit, they love it, but they can be a total bugger to find sometimes. I partitioned the viv in half, and kept one half pretty bare, so I could hopefully find them a little easier.

Not sure how well they would do in a RUB, also not sure how you would get the temps you need in there (120-130 basking).

The ole UV debate - I opted for a MVB, can't do any harm. :2thumb:



cold blooded beast said:


> :welcome:. . .I'm not an Ackie owner. . .but another dwarf with broadly similar requirements. . .my lone male has been kept from 3 mths old to now (9mths) in a Vivexotic EX55 with no problems. . .He does have a 54w Arcadia D3+ T5 . . . I wont give the definitive last word answer on UVB provision. . .I can provide . . .so I do . . .keeping in a RUB. . .personally I wouldn't entertain it. . .Ackies are awesome. . .nice choice:2thumb:


Yup, Ackies are awesome.

Btw, HNY guys!!!!


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Dean Cheetham said:


> Hey jo-jo,
> I'm not actually at home right now so can't tell you exactly what model camera it is, but I think it's a samsung! Has 12x optical zoo
> And HD video! When I get in I will let you know what one it is, wasn't too expensive either. Think it was like £150 on offer from Argos!


Cool beans, and HNY Deano!!!! Xx

Optical zoo - appropriate :lol2:


----------



## KathyM

Thanks all of you, I shall write off my RUB ponderings then, thanks! Can I ask what an MVB is? We can't wait to get him/her. There were two to pick from and we picked the paler one with the shorter and broader head, although I understand they're nigh on impossible to sex!


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

KathyM said:


> Thanks all of you, I shall write off my RUB ponderings then, thanks! Can I ask what an MVB is? We can't wait to get him/her. There were two to pick from and we picked the paler one with the shorter and broader head, although I understand they're nigh on impossible to sex!


ack dont bother but its a mercury vapour bulb chuck out loads of UV more suited to welll nothing really they just chuck out a load of UV over a smaller area than a tube


----------



## KathyM

Thanks very much! I'm guessing kitchen roll would be the best substrate for a little un?


----------



## cold blooded beast

Mercury Vapour Bulb. . .heat light. . .UVA UVB in one


----------



## jo-jo-beans

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> ack dont bother but its a mercury vapour bulb chuck out loads of UV more suited to welll nothing really they just chuck out a load of UV over a smaller area than a tube


It's all about trial and error :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

jo-jo-beans said:


> Cool beans, and HNY Deano!!!! Xx
> 
> Optical zoo - appropriate :lol2:


 
Thanks Jo-Jo same goes to you and family, and all the best for 2012!
The camera in question is - Samsung WB600, and its infact 15x zoo :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Dean Cheetham said:


> Thanks Jo-Jo same goes to you and family, and all the best for 2012!
> The camera in question is - Samsung WB600, and its infact 15x zoo :whistling2::lol2:


Cool dean, will have a wee lookie.

Thing I've found is that even although the cameras I've bought haven't been cheap at all, and all have lots of mp, the video function just isn't that clear, and close up shots end up blurry. Boo!!! 

: victory:


----------



## bossybossy

:welcome: kathy im on the look out for some ackies at the moment cant wait to find some. Great videos dean i must admit i like a bit of poached eggs in the mornings myself. Hope everyone had a brillant xmas. I went up to london to see the fireworks last night, never again thats for sure 3 hous waiting around, 12 mins worth of fireworks then loads of walking threw packed streets of london trying to get to train station , just made last train home lol lol what a mission :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## shell buckley

hi guys i got my two ackies one baby and one bigger one in seperate vivs b4 any one says anythink.the question i have is the bigger one of the two went to the loo and had one of its hemipenes out and it had two lil bits on the end does this mean it is male ?
thank you in advance


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> ack dont bother but its a mercury vapour bulb chuck out loads of UV more suited to welll nothing really they just chuck out a load of UV over a smaller area than a tube


The idea though is that your reptile gets the UVB while its basking, a lizard like a monitor that spends a lot of time under the basking lamp gets the UVB when it needs it the most. I actually really like the idea of the MVB bulbs, but thats my personal opinion.



KathyM said:


> Thanks very much! I'm guessing kitchen roll would be the best substrate for a little un?


No, I would go for a deep sand and soil mix, that way your monitor will burow in and make itself feel safe instead of using a designated hiding area. My 3 all sleep in self made burrows in their substrate, if they feel scared or threatened they retreat to their burrow.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Seeming as everyone is doing a bit of sharing... here are some new years pics now we are getting to grips with our camera.

We'll start off with a few of the BIG GUY... ARNIE! yesterday he ate nearly a whole rat pup (chopped) to himself.. No bother

















Here you can see the size difference between the biggest and the smaller two








All of them trying to get the good spot :lol2:








And then my favourite photo so far









And then steve mcqueen on another great escape attempt while the viv is open


----------



## slinky_k

*quick question*

the mercury vapour bulbs.you cant use thermostats on these cos they blow the bulb so wot does every one do to prevent overheating


----------



## Chris18

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Seeming as everyone is doing a bit of sharing... here are some new years pics now we are getting to grips with our camera.
> 
> We'll start off with a few of the BIG GUY... ARNIE! yesterday he ate nearly a whole rat pup (chopped) to himself.. No bother
> 
> image
> image
> Here you can see the size difference between the biggest and the smaller two
> image
> All of them trying to get the good spot :lol2:
> image
> And then my favourite photo so far
> image
> 
> And then steve mcqueen on another great escape attempt while the viv is open
> image



Looking good, I remember seeing these wee guys in their cricket tubs at donny looking all small and cute, now look at them :gasp:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

slinky_k said:


> the mercury vapour bulbs.you cant use thermostats on these cos they blow the bulb so wot does every one do to prevent overheating


You just have to think about the wattage that you need (I use 125w) then adjust the height of the bulb for optimum temps.
In my tegs viv I also boost the mvb temp with a 75w par 38 bulb, which I can control. :2thumb:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Seeming as everyone is doing a bit of sharing... here are some new years pics now we are getting to grips with our camera.
> 
> We'll start off with a few of the BIG GUY... ARNIE! yesterday he ate nearly a whole rat pup (chopped) to himself.. No bother
> 
> image
> image
> Here you can see the size difference between the biggest and the smaller two
> image
> All of them trying to get the good spot :lol2:
> image
> And then my favourite photo so far
> image
> 
> And then steve mcqueen on another great escape attempt while the viv is open
> image


Aaaawwww, so cute!! Looking good tho. You can really see the difference in head size a few pics down. Arnie is massive!!! :no1:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Quick question guys, 

My little Ackies seem to think they are budding acrobats, jumping off their plants and stuff, and landing not too well. Sometimes even onto the slate, or even half on the slate then on to the ground.

Worried mum here, thinking that they will do themselves a mischief. But are they quite hardy and unbreakable at that age?


----------



## cold blooded beast

slinky_k said:


> the mercury vapour bulbs.you cant use thermostats on these cos they blow the bulb so wot does every one do to prevent overheating


distance to surface determines basking temp with MVB. . . .but I like to dim bulbs personally. . .so at the moment Halogen suits the purpose


----------



## slinky_k

jo-jo-beans said:


> You just have to think about the wattage that you need (I use 125w) then adjust the height of the bulb for optimum temps.
> In my tegs viv I also boost the mvb temp with a 75w par 38 bulb, which I can control. :2thumb:


thanks.ive jus never bothered with these bulbs before as in the summer in hotter days the baskin spot will get even hotter as the room temps are hotter and cant really control the heat.but with ackies ive noticed a big gap from heat there aloud.130-150 which is a good difference and also if using the retes stack the ackies can go down levels if gets to hot so these bulbs seem pretty good for ackies lol


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

jo-jo-beans said:


> Quick question guys,
> 
> My little Ackies seem to think they are budding acrobats, jumping off their plants and stuff, and landing not too well. Sometimes even onto the slate, or even half on the slate then on to the ground.
> 
> Worried mum here, thinking that they will do themselves a mischief. But are they quite hardy and unbreakable at that age?


Mine do it too! They always seem to land just fine... they actually climb back up and do it again. daft things..

Although recently two of mine have lost a tiny bit off the ends off their tails, Im still trying to figure out the cause of that, possibly a fight, a fall, retained shed from growing too fast? I havnt seen any fights in a long time so who knows, has anyone else had their ackies drop a couple of mm off their tails before?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

jo-jo-beans said:


> Aaaawwww, so cute!! Looking good tho. You can really see the difference in head size a few pics down. Arnie is massive!!! :no1:


Yea, hes a big guy.. im trying to get him to be a big bruiser!! Plowing the food into him (and the other 2 of course), he eats double what the others do easily.



Chris18 said:


> Looking good, I remember seeing these wee guys in their cricket tubs at donny looking all small and cute, now look at them :gasp:


Where have you been these days :lol2: Thanks mate, they are doing awesome.. hows your lass doing?


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Yea, hes a big guy.. im trying to get him to be a big bruiser!! Plowing the food into him (and the other 2 of course), he eats double what the others do easily.


bet he makes twice the mess too. . . .definitely a BIG fella


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> bet he makes twice the mess too. . . .definitely a BIG fella


You got that right :whistling2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> You got that right :whistling2:


well keep feeding him up. . .but make him work for his food. . .BIG n strong is cool.. .BIG n FAT. . .not so much a fan of that look. . but he's a nice solid example:notworthy::2thumb:: victory:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> well keep feeding him up. . .but make him work for his food. . .BIG n strong is cool.. .BIG n FAT. . .not so much a fan of that look. . but he's a nice solid example:notworthy::2thumb:: victory:


He definately works for his food, I put food in daily, but when they are not looking... then they have to find it.


----------



## KathyM

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> No, I would go for a deep sand and soil mix, that way your monitor will burow in and make itself feel safe instead of using a designated hiding area. My 3 all sleep in self made burrows in their substrate, if they feel scared or threatened they retreat to their burrow.


Thanks ever so much, another topic where the caresheets are divided, but I've read a few threads here saying the same as you, so thanks for the advice!


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

KathyM said:


> Thanks ever so much, another topic where the caresheets are divided, but I've read a few threads here saying the same as you, so thanks for the advice!


Its all down to personal preference, but to get the most out of your monitor deep soil/sand mix is one of the best substrates. Most people on here use burrowing substrates : victory:


----------



## slinky_k

KathyM said:


> Thanks ever so much, another topic where the caresheets are divided, but I've read a few threads here saying the same as you, so thanks for the advice!


hi kathy were bouts u from.and what shop u gettin a ackie from.as it says newcastle and im fairly close to newcastle lol


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Ive a question about sexing for you all. When and how would I determine the sexes of my ackies. Im starting to think I might have at least one male and one female due to the size differences... but I know nothing of how to go about actually sexing them.

Im rooting for a M:F:F


----------



## Racheykins90

I spent a while sat on the floor infront of Ben's ackie viv today taking snaps of Steve mcqueen  So I thought I would post my own photos of bens ackies hehe!
















4Showing off his ballerina skills!









This might be one of the other 2, looks a bit big to be steve!





















Steve loves looking out at the world!

Apologies for all the marks on the glass, I didn't want to leave the doors open and lose the ackies to the depths of bens bedroom when he wasnt there :whistling2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

You can definately see who the better photographer is here :lol2:


----------



## slinky_k

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Ive a question about sexing for you all. When and how would I determine the sexes of my ackies. Im starting to think I might have at least one male and one female due to the size differences... but I know nothing of how to go about actually sexing them.
> 
> Im rooting for a M:F:F
> they need to be 9months old or older
> 
> Males generally have broader heads and are thicker through the neck. They also tend to be a bit larger. The spurs on either sides of the vent are a little stiffer compared to the females. Males will often mount each other in a dominance game this also can happen with females. Anyone who tries to sell you a male/female pair of hatchlings is ripping you off. No one can determine hatchlings gender.
> HOPE THIS HELPS


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Racheykins90 said:


> I spent a while sat on the floor infront of Ben's ackie viv today taking snaps of Steve mcqueen  So I thought I would post my own photos of bens ackies hehe!
> image
> 
> image4Showing off his ballerina skills!
> 
> image
> This might be one of the other 2, looks a bit big to be steve!
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image
> Steve loves looking out at the world!
> 
> Apologies for all the marks on the glass, I didn't want to leave the doors open and lose the ackies to the depths of bens bedroom when he wasnt there :whistling2:


PS its not steve its Steve Mcqueen :Na_Na_Na_Na: 



slinky_k said:


> SuperSpeedyWheels said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive a question about sexing for you all. When and how would I determine the sexes of my ackies. Im starting to think I might have at least one male and one female due to the size differences... but I know nothing of how to go about actually sexing them.
> 
> Im rooting for a M:F:F
> they need to be 9months old or older
> 
> Males generally have broader heads and are thicker through the neck. They also tend to be a bit larger. The spurs on either sides of the vent are a little stiffer compared to the females. Males will often mount each other in a dominance game this also can happen with females. Anyone who tries to sell you a male/female pair of hatchlings is ripping you off. No one can determine hatchlings gender.
> HOPE THIS HELPS
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help, I have a few months to wait yet then to try and sex them.
Click to expand...


----------



## slinky_k

even at 9 months people say sometimes it can still be hard to sex.and males can mount males and females can mount females lol.good luck


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

slinky_k said:


> even at 9 months people say sometimes it can still be hard to sex.and males can mount males and females can mount females lol.good luck


Cheers Bud,

I see lots of mounting even now. So who knows :lol2:


----------



## shell buckley

hi guys i got my two ackies one baby and one bigger one in seperate vivs b4 any one says anythink.the question i have is the bigger one of the two went to the loo and had one of its hemipenes out and it had two lil bits on the end does this mean it is male ?
thank you in advance:mf_dribble:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

shell buckley said:


> hi guys i got my two ackies one baby and one bigger one in seperate vivs b4 any one says anythink.the question i have is the bigger one of the two went to the loo and had one of its hemipenes out and it had two lil bits on the end does this mean it is male ?
> thank you in advance:mf_dribble:


I saw you posted this somewhere else. I would have replied If I could help you. I have no idea on sexing monitors, im relatively new to the monitor game. Im sure someone can help though : victory:


----------



## shell buckley

thank you for ur reply and i hope some one will :2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> The idea though is that your reptile gets the UVB while its basking, a lizard like a monitor that spends a lot of time under the basking lamp gets the UVB when it needs it the most. I actually really like the idea of the MVB bulbs, but thats my personal opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I would go for a deep sand and soil mix, that way your monitor will burow in and make itself feel safe instead of using a designated hiding area. My 3 all sleep in self made burrows in their substrate, if they feel scared or threatened they retreat to their burrow.



*shrugs* i aint getting into the whole UV debate matey... 

Hell i know of genereations of dwarfs and large Uns No UV : victory:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> *shrugs* i aint getting into the whole UV debate matey...
> 
> Hell i know of genereations of dwarfs and large Uns No UV : victory:


Each to their own with the UV, Im just saying the MVB bulbs have their uses.


----------



## chrisbo

Hi guy's here are a couple of pic's of my gorgeous ackies these were taken a month after bringing them home , they have grown a bit more since will get more pic's up soon of em 



















and this little fella luv's to walk onto my hand when i hold my hand out to him tks rex636 for these gorgeous guy's


----------



## slinky_k

chrisbo said:


> Hi guy's here are a couple of pic's of my gorgeous ackies these were taken a month after bringing them home , they have grown a bit more since will get more pic's up soon of em
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> and this little fella luv's to walk onto my hand when i hold my hand out to him tks rex636 for these gorgeous guy's


nice mate were did u get your ackies from


----------



## chrisbo

slinky_k said:


> nice mate were did u get your ackies from


I got them from rex636


----------



## rex636

chrisbo said:


> Hi guy's here are a couple of pic's of my gorgeous ackies these were taken a month after bringing them home , they have grown a bit more since will get more pic's up soon of em
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> and this little fella luv's to walk onto my hand when i hold my hand out to him tks rex636 for these gorgeous guy's


Aww looking great there Christine maybe try upping the humidity a tad but my how they've grown well done. Love seeing my babies on the thread and I've got a feeling theses dudes are going to serve you rite in your future plans. O and welcome to the dwarf monitor thread , there's some guys on here that will prove invaluable to your endeavours.


----------



## slinky_k

rex636 said:


> Aww looking great there Christine maybe try upping the humidity a tad but my how they've grown well done. Love seeing my babies on the thread and I've got a feeling theses dudes are going to serve you rite in your future plans. O and welcome to the dwarf monitor thread , there's some guys on here that will prove invaluable to your endeavours.


hi jus noticed she got some ackies from u and says shes from leeds.how far from leeds are you thanks


----------



## Dean Cheetham

I found it relatively easy visually sexing my ackies.
Males are generally a bit larger with a shorter blunter nose compared to females.


----------



## rex636

slinky_k said:


> hi jus noticed she got some ackies from u and says shes from leeds.how far from leeds are you thanks


Around 270 miles mate, that's monitor commitment for ya lol


----------



## Dean Cheetham

rex636 said:


> Around 270 miles mate, that's monitor commitment for ya lol


 
:lol2: A little trek then 
You got any more little ones due rex? my inbox is going nuts for them :no1:


----------



## rex636

Dean Cheetham said:


> :lol2: A little trek then
> You got any more little ones due rex? my inbox is going nuts for them :no1:


Hi dean, hope u had good Xmas and new year.
No more due as yet I have been cooling them for the last 3 weeks and they have all really slowed down with there food and in general. I've now moved all my animals out to my shed but my extremely expensive custom Vivs are to big to fit in the space I had planned for them!!!!!!
So now I have two vivexotics just waiting to be sealed and swapped for my plastic Vivs which will create space for at least two more good sized Vivs


----------



## Dean Cheetham

rex636 said:


> Hi dean, hope u had good Xmas and new year.
> No more due as yet I have been cooling them for the last 3 weeks and they have all really slowed down with there food and in general. I've now moved all my animals out to my shed but my extremely expensive custom Vivs are to big to fit in the space I had planned for them!!!!!!
> So now I have two vivexotics just waiting to be sealed and swapped for my plastic Vivs which will create space for at least two more good sized Vivs


Hi mate, I did thanks! hope all went well your end :2thumb:
Mine have too been cooling down for the last month.
Oh dear! that aint good matey! have you already built them? 
Could always knock up a new shed :whistling2:


----------



## rex636

There solid plastic Vivs one from rhino and another from chewy on here, I bought them for in the living room and later decided to convert my outside concrete shed they would just fit in the back wall space of shed with 150 mm to spare, I thought there would be enough give in the tanks to turn them inside and slide back guess what? THERE'S NOT.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

rex636 said:


> There solid plastic Vivs one from rhino and another from chewy on here, I bought them for in the living room and later decided to convert my outside concrete shed they would just fit in the back wall space of shed with 150 mm to spare, I thought there would be enough give in the tanks to turn them inside and slide back guess what? THERE'S NOT.


 
OH DEAR! I know its a pain but could the shed door and frame be removed to give that extra bit of play?:bash:


----------



## rex636

Yea I had to take door off to get them in but where they sit just wastes to much space.
On the plus side I'll be able to fit at least another two 4x2 Vivs and my snake rack.
So what do I put in the new Vivs any suggestions ? Got a few dwarfys in mind just not 100%


----------



## Dean Cheetham

rex636 said:


> Yea I had to take door off to get them in but where they sit just wastes to much space.
> On the plus side I'll be able to fit at least another two 4x2 Vivs and my snake rack.
> So what do I put in the new Vivs any suggestions ? Got a few dwarfys in mind just not 100%


My suggestions would be.

1) Kimberley rocks
2) Storr's

Closely followed by.

3) Peacock
4) Tristis


----------



## rex636

Dean Cheetham said:


> My suggestions would be.
> 
> 1) Kimberley rocks
> 2) Storr's
> 
> Closely followed by.
> 
> 3) Peacock
> 4) Tristis


Yep I was leaning towards tristis and storrs.
Hopefully gonna be getting some tree monitors for my living room this year, just have to win round the other half first lol


----------



## Dean Cheetham

rex636 said:


> Yep I was leaning towards tristis and storrs.
> Hopefully gonna be getting some tree monitors for my living room this year, just have to win round the other half first lol


 
Haha show her pic's of my Hobo and Emerald :lol2: they will bring her round! :2thumb:
Im in the middle of drawing up their new viv, starting the build next weekend! yippeee!

Trouble with storr's is you gotta know what your doing as they tend to fight! and tristis you dont see much of :lol2:


----------



## slinky_k

shame you people live so far away :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

slinky_k said:


> shame you people live so far away :lol2:


 
Haha yup 
between a few of us breeders, we have supplied so many people with ackies :lol2:


----------



## rex636

Dean Cheetham said:


> Haha show her pic's of my Hobo and Emerald :lol2: they will bring her round! :2thumb:
> Im in the middle of drawing up their new viv, starting the build next weekend! yippeee!
> 
> Trouble with storr's is you gotta know what your doing as they tend to fight! and tristis you dont see much of :lol2:


Bit of a bummer really because the second tank I had made was designed for storrs with a partition in the middle to create two seperate Vivs .


----------



## Dean Cheetham

rex636 said:


> Bit of a bummer really because the second tank I had made was designed for storrs with a partition in the middle to create two seperate Vivs .image


ahh bummer =/
Can you not still use it then?
If you have it designed with a partition to split them if need be, i dont see why you couldnt get a pair of storr's :2thumb:


----------



## rex636

slinky_k said:


> shame you people live so far away :lol2:


Try living in Scotland mate there's not much in the way of monitors up here and we have to travel big time for animals we want.
Worth it in the end though.


----------



## rex636

Had a look at your design mate, are the perspex panels at the side of the doors removable? Just could be a bit of a pain when cleaning and decorating the tank?


----------



## rex636

Dean Cheetham said:


> ahh bummer =/
> Can you not still use it then?
> If you have it designed with a partition to split them if need be, i dont see why you couldnt get a pair of storr's :2thumb:


Back to the problem of it not fitting in my shed properly . Out of the two custom tanks I have sold the bigger one and kept this one so will be in storage. Think I might put the storrs on the back burner until I can utilise this tank.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

rex636 said:


> Back to the problem of it not fitting in my shed properly . Out of the two custom tanks I have sold the bigger one and kept this one so will be in storage. Think I might put the storrs on the back burner until I can utilise this tank.


 
Theres a saying for this, measure twice, cut once! :roll2: :lol2:


----------



## rex636

If you have three hours to chop down a tree spend the first two sharpening the axe... Lol


----------



## Dean Cheetham

rex636 said:


> If you have three hours to chop down a tree spend the first two sharpening the axe... Lol


:lol2:


----------



## rex636

Na honestly mate, I sat for hours with scaled drawings and scaled cut out bits of paper to see if they would fit,I knew it was gonna be tight but thought they would go with a bit of "gentle" persuasion. If the tanks were 25mm shorter they would fit . Absolute b!!!"'d


----------



## Barlow

Hi guys, how's it all going? Hope you all had a good Xmas and New Year. If I see another glass of wine or mince pie this month I think I'm going to pop!!:lol2:

Back to the dwarfies. If you can remember I'm rearing a group of 5 of my ackie hatchlings that were born mid july. They are approaching 15" total length on average. Well I'm witnessing mating behaviour already and they aint even 6 months old yet. And before anyone says anything, I'm not talking about mock copulation, I mean true mating. One has plumped up massively and is now allowing one of the males (not the largest surprisingly) to copulate with her for extended periods, and this has been happening for 3 days now. She's also basking for extended periods and has an increased appetite. I've no idea how she'll pop any eggs out as she's tiny.


----------



## slinky_k

rex636 said:


> Bit of a bummer really because the second tank I had made was designed for storrs with a partition in the middle to create two seperate Vivs .image


do the monitors not scratch the perspects


----------



## rex636

Barlow said:


> Hi guys, how's it all going? Hope you all had a good Xmas and New Year. If I see another glass of wine or mince pie this month I think I'm going to pop!!:lol2:
> 
> Back to the dwarfies. If you can remember I'm rearing a group of 5 of my ackie hatchlings that were born mid july. They are approaching 15" total length on average. Well I'm witnessing mating behaviour already and they aint even 6 months old yet. And before anyone says anything, I'm not talking about mock copulation, I mean true mating. One has plumped up massively and is now allowing one of the males (not the largest surprisingly) to copulate with her for extended periods, and this has been happening for 3 days now. She's also basking for extended periods and has an increased appetite. I've no idea how she'll pop any eggs out as she's tiny.


Hey Barlow , know how you feel I must have put on a stone over the last week lol
Wow that does seem young but being kept at optimum conditions since birth would maybe mature them quicker ? Does sound like she has taken or ovulating not much you can do about it now and I'm sure everything will turn out fine for her.


----------



## rex636

slinky_k said:


> do the monitors not scratch the perspects


I was sceptical about the Perspex when I first got the Vivs but after two years of use there's not one scratch in the Perspex yet.


----------



## Barlow

rex636 said:


> Hey Barlow , know how you feel I must have put on a stone over the last week lol
> Wow that does seem young but being kept at optimum conditions since birth would maybe mature them quicker ? Does sound like she has taken or ovulating not much you can do about it now and I'm sure everything will turn out fine for her.


To be honest I'm not really concerned for her. If she can lay this young then it's obviously in her genetic make up to do so. As long as I keep supporting them with good husbandry then I can't forsee any problems. 

I'm more bothered about the fact that she may be the only female in the group, I've deffo got 3 males plus her, then there is the smallest on which I'm leaning toward female but as you know with these guys you never can be quite sure. Who knows, maybe one of the males will turn out to be female but it's not looking likely.:2thumb:


----------



## slinky_k

rex636 said:


> I was sceptical about the Perspex when I first got the Vivs but after two years of use there's not one scratch in the Perspex yet.


great.wud u say perspex wud be ok to use for ackies


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> To be honest I'm not really concerned for her. If she can lay this young then it's obviously in her genetic make up to do so. As long as I keep supporting them with good husbandry then I can't forsee any problems.
> 
> I'm more bothered about the fact that she may be the only female in the group, I've deffo got 3 males plus her, then there is the smallest on which I'm leaning toward female but as you know with these guys you never can be quite sure. Who knows, maybe one of the males will turn out to be female but it's not looking likely.:2thumb:


:lol2: a group of 5 ackies and only one turns out female 

I agree i dont think she'll have any issues laying this young 

Impressive husbandry management if shes at that stage already... youve got the dwarfs husbandry spot on :2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> :lol2: a group of 5 ackies and only one turns out female
> 
> I agree i dont think she'll have any issues laying this young
> 
> Impressive husbandry management if shes at that stage already... youve got the dwarfs husbandry spot on :2thumb:


Cheers Shane. Yeah I'll be uttering a few swear words if I only end up with one female!


----------



## Matt_Baitson

Hi all, Happy new year.

Got 2 questions if you would all be so kind please.. My ackie is just over 5 months now, hold old before I can sex it? and 2nd question is abit more of a ball ache....

Last time it shed its tail the last kind of half inch didnt shed off but because its so thin and delicate I didnt want to get involved. its not a humidity problem because theres a cat litter tray in the middle of the set up creating great humidity okay so the problem is hes shedding his tail section again, if it doesnt come off this time should i assist getting it off??

cheers Matt


----------



## slinky_k

Matt_Baitson said:


> Hi all, Happy new year.
> 
> Got 2 questions if you would all be so kind please.. My ackie is just over 5 months now, hold old before I can sex it? and 2nd question is abit more of a ball ache....
> 
> Last time it shed its tail the last kind of half inch didnt shed off but because its so thin and delicate I didnt want to get involved. its not a humidity problem because theres a cat litter tray in the middle of the set up creating great humidity okay so the problem is hes shedding his tail section again, if it doesnt come off this time should i assist getting it off??
> 
> cheers Matt


9months or older to sex it,and u mentioned about having a litter tray for humidity.what substrate do u use and it also help if the substrate is damp aswell and sprayed very often


----------



## Matt_Baitson

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Yea, hes a big guy.. im trying to get him to be a big bruiser!! Plowing the food into him (and the other 2 of course), he eats double what the others do easily.
> 
> 
> This isnt aimed specificly at you but I see this alot with people who keep dwarf monitors...
> I keep locality Boas and some of these are classed as dwarfs and in the Boa game I pride myself on having the smallest dwarfs so why is it in the Monitor game everyone is after a massive dwarf?
> 
> Personally Id like my Ackie to stay as small as possible...


----------



## Matt_Baitson

slinky_k said:


> 9months or older to sex it,and u mentioned about having a litter tray for humidity.what substrate do u use and it also help if the substrate is damp aswell and sprayed very often


8" of sand/soil, the tray sits in the soil to the rim. I poor around 1ltr of water onto the substrate every other day aswell.


----------



## slinky_k

Matt_Baitson said:


> 8" of sand/soil, the tray sits in the soil to the rim. I poor around 1ltr of water onto the substrate every other day aswell.


have u tried a warm bath to get the shed off


----------



## slinky_k

slinky_k said:


> have u tried a warm bath to get the shed off


also you cud try shed aid.thats really good aswell
Zoo Med Repti Shed Aid - Reptile Treatment | eBay


----------



## Matt_Baitson

slinky_k said:


> have u tried a warm bath to get the shed off


No, i wanted to avoid getting hands on cos its so delicate and im abit of a bumbling tw*t :lol2:.
Looks like im going to have to do it doesnt it? hope I dont break it =(


----------



## slinky_k

Matt_Baitson said:


> No, i wanted to avoid getting hands on cos its so delicate and im abit of a bumbling tw*t :lol2:.
> Looks like im going to have to do it doesnt it? hope I dont break it =(


also cud try shed aid works great
Zoo Med Repti Shed Aid - Reptile Treatment | eBay


----------



## Matt_Baitson

slinky_k said:


> also cud try shed aid works great
> Zoo Med Repti Shed Aid - Reptile Treatment | eBay


Hmm not a fan of the commercial 'aids'. it also says it works best between sheds. Ill do the warm bath, thank you for your suggestions though.

Matt


----------



## slinky_k

*quick question for everyone*

people who use sand and soil mix.what sand is everyone using just normal playsand or does people use different


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

slinky_k said:


> people who use sand and soil mix.what sand is everyone using just normal playsand or does people use different


playsand :2thumb:


----------



## slinky_k

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> playsand :2thumb:


cheers mate.thought it wud be.do u mix it in together or soil on the bottom and sand on the top


----------



## cold blooded beast

Matt_Baitson said:


> SuperSpeedyWheels said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, hes a big guy.. im trying to get him to be a big bruiser!! Plowing the food into him (and the other 2 of course), he eats double what the others do easily.
> 
> 
> This isnt aimed specificly at you but I see this alot with people who keep dwarf monitors...
> I keep locality Boas and some of these are classed as dwarfs and in the Boa game I pride myself on having the smallest dwarfs so why is it in the Monitor game everyone is after a massive dwarf?
> 
> Personally Id like my Ackie to stay as small as possible...
> 
> 
> 
> I think of it this way. . .
> if the individual animal has to genetic potential to be a beast. . .then feed it appropriately. . .but make it work for the food and get a BIG,strong,fit monitor. . .whether dwarf or otherwise
> . . . but conversely if the individual stays petite in proportions . . .even if dietary provision and other husbandry techniques are appropriate I don't consider it a failing on the keepers behalf
> . . .it's not neccessarily that we WANT BIG animals. . .but (and I am generalising somewhat here)we rightly or wrongly _tend_ to associate a fully developed,well proportioned,animal with a healthy diet/lifestyle and behaviour pattern as being superior when presented on a larger scale
Click to expand...


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> Matt_Baitson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think of it this way. . .
> if the individual animal has to genetic potential to be a beast. . .then feed it appropriately. . .but make it work for the food and get a BIG,strong,fit monitor. . .whether dwarf or otherwise
> . . . but conversely if the individual stays petite in proportions . . .even if dietary provision and other husbandry techniques are appropriate I don't consider it a failing on the keepers behalf
> . . .it's not neccessarily that we WANT BIG animals. . .but (and I am generalising somewhat here)we rightly or wrongly _tend_ to associate a fully developed,well proportioned,animal with a healthy diet/lifestyle and behaviour pattern as being superior when presented on a larger scale
> 
> 
> 
> coudlnt agree more my young friend :2thumb:
> 
> The end size is a moot point the interrim growth is where after the maximum growth because that means were supporting said beasties to best effect.
> 
> In my experience Monitors go Short fat long thin short fat long thin short fat long thin... then LOOOOONNNNGGGGG then bulk out :2thumb:
Click to expand...


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> cold blooded beast said:
> 
> 
> 
> coudlnt agree more my young friend :2thumb:
> 
> The end size is a moot point the interrim growth is where after the maximum growth because that means were supporting said beasties to best effect.
> 
> In my experience Monitors go Short fat long thin short fat long thin short fat long thin... then LOOOOONNNNGGGGG then bulk out :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> well. . .you have more experience than I. . .but. . .yep. . .think that sums that up nicely. . .: victory:
> . . .should also add. . .that I said what I did as the keeper of what I think will end up being a very small VTO. . .but then he is only just over one year old
Click to expand...


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> ShaneLuvsMonitors said:
> 
> 
> 
> well. . .you have more experience than I. . .but. . .yep. . .think that sums that up nicely. . .: victory:
> . . .should also add. . .that I said what I did as the keeper of what I think will end up being a very small VTO. . .but then he is only just over one year old
> 
> 
> 
> Yep could be a midget :lol2:
Click to expand...


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> cold blooded beast said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep could be a midget :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> midget dwarf pygmy VTO . . .most prob. . .:lol2:
Click to expand...


----------



## Matt_Baitson

cold blooded beast said:


> Matt_Baitson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think of it this way. . .
> if the individual animal has to genetic potential to be a beast. . .then feed it appropriately. . .but make it work for the food and get a BIG,strong,fit monitor. . .whether dwarf or otherwise
> . . . but conversely if the individual stays petite in proportions . . .even if dietary provision and other husbandry techniques are appropriate I don't consider it a failing on the keepers behalf
> . . .it's not neccessarily that we WANT BIG animals. . .but (and I am generalising somewhat here)we rightly or wrongly _tend_ to associate a fully developed,well proportioned,animal with a healthy diet/lifestyle and behaviour pattern as being superior when presented on a larger scale
> 
> 
> 
> I agree to an extent except the last bit highlighted, Im in no way an expert but my understanding is dwarfs have evolved this way due to thier habitat, meaning being smaller is more efficient, therefore, in my opinion i'd say the smaller dwarf is more superior.
> 
> I arent trying to cause an argument and i see you did say rightly or wrongly, but in the case of dwarfs people viewing larger dwarfs as better dwarfs is backward lol
> 
> Cheers, Matt
Click to expand...


----------



## Barlow

Matt_Baitson said:


> cold blooded beast said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree to an extent except the last bit highlighted, Im in no way an expert but my understanding is dwarfs have evolved this way due to thier habitat, meaning being smaller is more efficient, therefore, in my opinion i'd say the smaller dwarf is more superior.
> 
> I arent trying to cause an argument and i see you did say rightly or wrongly, but in the case of dwarfs people viewing larger dwarfs as better dwarfs is backward lol
> 
> Cheers, Matt
> 
> 
> 
> Completely disagree there mate. Lets take ackies as an example. As with all odatria they have evolved to fit into a specific niche. The larger examples of this species will be able to compete more efficiently and more dominantly than the smaller examples for food, habitat and reproduction. Larger individuals are the most successful, this is why they are larger. It's the same in the captive environment. When raising a group of ackies (as I am doing) it's the more dominant/competetive that become larger. These are the ones we should aim to breed from IMO. This does not mean the species will eventually get larger, because if it did then it would not be the same species as it would not be able to occupy the same niche. There are reports of ackies hitting 3 foot in the wild. I'm sure this is because they are very successful and if their size hindered them in any way they surely would not have survived to get that big.
Click to expand...


----------



## cold blooded beast

Matt_Baitson said:


> cold blooded beast said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree to an extent except the last bit highlighted, Im in no way an expert but my understanding is dwarfs have evolved this way due to thier habitat, meaning being smaller is more efficient, therefore, in my opinion i'd say the smaller dwarf is more superior.
> 
> I arent trying to cause an argument and i see you did say rightly or wrongly, but in the case of dwarfs people viewing larger dwarfs as better dwarfs is backward lol
> 
> Cheers, Matt
> 
> 
> 
> Nature selects runts for the inevitable. . .and I think it's that ,that COULD . . . lead people inherently not to want small specimens(even in our closed environments with no predators and abundant food). . . .having said that. . .you'd love my VTO. . .like I said. . .He's a tiny shrimp. . .but BIG character
> at end of day. . .divided opinions and preferences are what make things interesting
Click to expand...


----------



## Matt_Baitson

cold blooded beast said:


> Matt_Baitson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think of it this way. . .
> if the individual animal has to genetic potential to be a beast. . .then feed it appropriately. . .but make it work for the food and get a BIG,strong,fit monitor. . .whether dwarf or otherwise
> . . . but conversely if the individual stays petite in proportions . . .even if dietary provision and other husbandry techniques are appropriate I don't consider it a failing on the keepers behalf
> . . .it's not neccessarily that we WANT BIG animals. . .but (and I am generalising somewhat here)we rightly or wrongly _tend_ to associate a fully developed,well proportioned,animal with a healthy diet/lifestyle and behaviour pattern as being superior when presented on a larger scale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barlow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt_Baitson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Completely disagree there mate. Lets take ackies as an example. As with all odatria they have evolved to fit into a specific niche. The larger examples of this species will be able to compete more efficiently and more dominantly than the smaller examples for food, habitat and reproduction. Larger individuals are the most successful, this is why they are larger. It's the same in the captive environment. When raising a group of ackies (as I am doing) it's the more dominant/competetive that become larger. These are the ones we should aim to breed from IMO. This does not mean the species will eventually get larger, because if it did then it would not be the same species as it would not be able to occupy the same niche. There are reports of ackies hitting 3 foot in the wild. I'm sure this is because they are very successful and if their size hindered them in any way they surely would not have survived to get that big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see your point and before i read further on i instantly thought that the largers will eventually not fit the niche and therefore will eventually become a seperate ssp.
> I guess we have different views because dwarf monitors and dwarf boas are so different. I'll put it this way if i was to buy a locality dwarf Boa and the seller had two 2004 CB females and one was 5ft and the other was 3.5ft I'd take the smaller one, and so would anybody worth their socks in the Boa hobby.
> I take it in the same situation with Ackies you'd all take the larger female? (obv not at 5ft lol)
> 
> 
> 
> cold blooded beast said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt_Baitson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nature selects runts for the inevitable. . .and I think it's that ,that COULD . . . lead people inherently not to want small specimens(even in our closed environments with no predators and abundant food). . . .having said that. . .you'd love my VTO. . .like I said. . .He's a tiny shrimp. . .but BIG character
> at end of day. . .divided opinions and preferences are what make things interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess this isnt nature though so breeding smaller and smaller Dwarfs would be where, me personally would head in that direction if I was to breed and I hope somebody does. Breeding monitors isnt for me, mines just a pet but a bloody good one :lol2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Barlow

Matt_Baitson said:


> cold blooded beast said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barlow said:
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll put it this way if i was to buy a locality dwarf Boa and the seller had two 2004 CB females and one was 5ft and the other was 3.5ft I'd take the smaller one, and so would anybody worth their socks in the Boa hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> cold blooded beast said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest that is due to a commercial interest rather than anything else. Smaller versions of large snakes have a market. There's no need to find a smaller version of a monitor cos they exist in the wild. You could compare a dwarf monitor with a llarger one, but it's not the same keeping a rosy boa as a B.conctrictor is it. (i've kept both). I may be wrong but that's how the markets seem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## cold blooded beast

Matt_Baitson;9470397I'll put it this way if i was to buy a locality dwarf Boa and the seller had two 2004 CB females and one was 5ft and the other was 3.5ft I'd take the smaller one said:


> Can't speak for anyone else. . .but I'd not make a decision only based on size


----------



## Matt_Baitson

Barlow said:


> Matt_Baitson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cold blooded beast said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barlow said:
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll put it this way if i was to buy a locality dwarf Boa and the seller had two 2004 CB females and one was 5ft and the other was 3.5ft I'd take the smaller one, and so would anybody worth their socks in the Boa hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> cold blooded beast said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest that is due to a commercial interest rather than anything else. Smaller versions of large snakes have a market. There's no need to find a smaller version of a monitor cos they exist in the wild. You could compare a dwarf monitor with a llarger one, but it's not the same keeping a rosy boa as a B.conctrictor is it. (i've kept both). I may be wrong but that's how the markets seem.
> 
> 
> 
> The SSP Boa Constrictor Imperator has several iscolated mainland and island forms which are natural occuring dwarfs, not man made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Matt_Baitson

I reckon this has run ff course a little lol.

I like dwarfs to be small, simples :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Matt_Baitson said:


> Barlow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt_Baitson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cold blooded beast said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barlow said:
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll put it this way if i was to buy a locality dwarf Boa and the seller had two 2004 CB females and one was 5ft and the other was 3.5ft I'd take the smaller one, and so would anybody worth their socks in the Boa hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> The SSP Boa Constrictor Imperator has several iscolated mainland and island forms which are natural occuring dwarfs, not man made.
> 
> 
> 
> Just for the record. . .the quote #5456 above isn't mine. . .I know F.all about snakes:lol2:. . .see my sig
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Matt_Baitson

cold blooded beast said:


> Matt_Baitson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barlow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt_Baitson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cold blooded beast said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for the record. . .the quote #5456 above isn't mine. . .I know F.all about snakes:lol2:. . .see my sig
> 
> 
> 
> Lol i like it, bail on him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## cold blooded beast

dunno what has happened. . .quotes in posts above are all cocked up!!!!. . .ah well. . .now no one'll know who thinks what anymore. . .:lol2:. . .few nights back I'd o been drunk enough to have made sense of it!!


----------



## bazza5938

I was actually finding that a reasonably interesting debate about the differences in natural selection and that how deficiencies in things that would be beneficial in the wild make animals more attractive for the pet trade, then the quotes started going a bit haywire


----------



## Matt_Baitson

bazza5938 said:


> I was actually finding that a reasonably interesting debate about the differences in natural selection and that how deficiencies in things that would be beneficial in the wild make animals more attractive for the pet trade, then the quotes started going a bit haywire


My theory still stands that dwarfs are dwarfs because they live in areas of little resource so the smaller you are the less you need to sustain yourself, therefore better adapted to your surroundings.

Again to add into the mix how quaint would it be to be walking round a retile show and someone had on thier table their breeding group of Ackies that they'd been working with for a decade or so all selectivly bred to be small reachin a size of shall we say 12 - 14". Personally id like that more than seeing a 2.5ft dwarf.


----------



## bazza5938

Matt_Baitson said:


> My theory still stands that dwarfs are dwarfs because they live in areas of little resource so the smaller you are the less you need to sustain yourself, therefore better adapted to your surroundings.
> 
> Again to add into the mix how quaint would it be to be walking round a retile show and someone had on thier table their breeding group of Ackies that they'd been working with for a decade or so all selectivly bred to be small reachin a size of shall we say 12 - 14". Personally id like that more than seeing a 2.5ft dwarf.


Oh, absolutely, natural selection and evolution would say that the smaller ones of the original species, whatever it might have been thrived more in a particular area that they were best suited to, and the ones with tails a certain way helped them defend themselves/deal with that environment, and it became a new species/sub species from the varanus ... uh ... ultimatus, but it was the statements about people selecting smaller animals in the pet trade, even of the same species showing that what would in the wild be a hinderence to a particular animal would make it appeal more to keepers, and thus making those traits more likely to continue, possibly making (eventually) new species only in captivity that wouldn't survive in the natural climate in the wild (see all the morphs of beardies/geckos, but taking it to extremes of it becoming a new subspecies)


----------



## bothrops

cold blooded beast said:


> dunno what has happened. . .quotes in posts above are all cocked up!!!!. . .ah well. . .now no one'll know who thinks what anymore. . .:lol2:. . .few nights back I'd o been drunk enough to have made sense of it!!




They were messed up because one member earlier on, messed with the html language (the bit in square brackets either side of the quotes that makes them come out as quotes) and everytime people quoted, it included the 'extra bit', this led to the confusion.

Should be sorted now, provided you don't quote any of the previous posts with the extra [quoted by blah blah blah] stuff


----------



## Matt_Baitson

bazza5938 said:


> Oh, absolutely, natural selection and evolution would say that the smaller ones of the original species, whatever it might have been thrived more in a particular area that they were best suited to, and the ones with tails a certain way helped them defend themselves/deal with that environment, and it became a new species/sub species from the varanus ... uh ... ultimatus, but it was the statements about people selecting smaller animals in the pet trade, even of the same species showing that what would in the wild be a hinderence to a particular animal would make it appeal more to keepers, and thus making those traits more likely to continue, possibly making (eventually) new species only in captivity that wouldn't survive in the natural climate in the wild (see all the morphs of beardies/geckos, but taking it to extremes of it becoming a new subspecies)


What I was saying about selecting the smaller adult female over the larger is that if you're keeping dwarf boa constrictors you want them to be small, thats the aim of the game and theres alot of pride in the boa constrictor circles about who has the smallest adults. But what I noticed on this thread was some people keeping dwarf monitors and desiring them to become larger than average, baffled me lol thats how it started. 

So based on whats being said so far and your own opinions would you boast over a smaller than average dwarf or larger than average dwarf?

All this ofcourse is based on the fact that the animals in question are fed correctly and it is infact their genetic make up making them small/large and not tw*ttish behavior of the keeper.

matt : victory:


----------



## Matt_Baitson

bothrops said:


> They were messed up because one member earlier on, messed with the html language (the bit in square brackets either side of the quotes that makes them come out as quotes) and everytime people quoted, it included the 'extra bit', this led to the confusion.
> 
> Should be sorted now, provided you don't quote any of the previous posts with the extra [quoted by blah blah blah] stuff


It was me I think but thanks for pointing it out so every one can point and laugh :devil:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Matt_Baitson said:


> What I was saying about selecting the smaller adult female over the larger is that if you're keeping dwarf boa constrictors you want them to be small, thats the aim of the game and theres alot of pride in the boa constrictor circles about who has the smallest adults. But what I noticed on this thread was some people keeping dwarf monitors and desiring them to become larger than average, baffled me lol thats how it started.
> 
> So based on whats being said so far and your own opinions would you boast over a smaller than average dwarf or larger than average dwarf?
> 
> All this ofcourse is based on the fact that the animals in question are fed correctly and it is infact their genetic make up making them small/large and not tw*ttish behavior of the keeper.
> 
> matt : victory:


I'd not necessarily boast or be more proud either way. . .perhaps though. . .as you point out. .it may be a SNAKE thing. . .and just that MONITOR people don't place values in the same direction. . .



Matt_Baitson said:


> It was me I think but thanks for pointing it out so every one can point and laugh :devil:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:could o been anyone. . .anyhow. . .can't be all bad if put a smile on a couple o faces. . .:lol2:


----------



## bazza5938

cold blooded beast said:


> I'd not necessarily boast or be more proud either way. . .perhaps though. . .as you point out. .it may be a SNAKE thing. . .and just that MONITOR people don't place values in the same direction. . .



Likewise, I don't think I'd boast either way, as long as it was healthy and thriving in the environment I'd provided for it, so maybe it is a snake keeping thing, I can see where you're coming from, having experienced 12-16ft reticulated pythons, the markings on them would be incredible on something smaller, but my interest in monitors is due to their intelligence, mannerisms and personality, not specifically their size, I'd love to have a properly big monitor, but just don't have the room to provide it with a home


----------



## cold blooded beast

bazza5938 said:


> Likewise, I don't think I'd boast either way, as long as it was healthy and thriving in the environment I'd provided for it, so maybe it is a snake keeping thing, I can see where you're coming from, having experienced 12-16ft reticulated pythons, the markings on them would be incredible on something smaller, but my interest in monitors is due to their intelligence, mannerisms and personality, not specifically their size, I'd love to have a properly big monitor, but just don't have the room to provide it with a home


moving up in size myself this year. . .V Mertensi. . .:2thumb:. . .nice contrast to my VTO. . .plus being semi aquatic. . .there's an additional husbandry perspective


----------



## Alex L.

whats the reccomended viv size 4 an ackie


----------



## Matt_Baitson

Must be then, in fareness though when it comes to Boas you can't love them for the same things as a monitor, Boas are a passion of for colours size rarity ect... Lets face it theyre pretty boring on a mental level so it has to be mainly the physical attributes.

I sit for hours watching my Ackie run around so while, as stated, chosing a dwarf monitor on size doesnt really matter to you, because of my Boa collection I do think about it. Strange huh. 

Either way big or small theyre still ace little critters and I wouldnt swap him/her wor the world!!

Matt


----------



## bazza5938

cold blooded beast said:


> moving up in size myself this year. . .V Mertensi. . .:2thumb:. . .nice contrast to my VTO. . .plus being semi aquatic. . .there's an additional husbandry perspective


I'm buying Barlow's beccarii, so a bit bigger, but tree dwelling rather than mostly ground, but I do love the Mertens too, they always look great


----------



## Matt_Baitson

bazza5938 said:


> Likewise, I don't think I'd boast either way, as long as it was healthy and thriving in the environment I'd provided for it, so maybe it is a snake keeping thing, I can see where you're coming from, having experienced 12-16ft reticulated pythons, the markings on them would be incredible on something smaller, but my interest in monitors is due to their intelligence, mannerisms and personality, not specifically their size, I'd love to have a properly big monitor, but just don't have the room to provide it with a home





cold blooded beast said:


> moving up in size myself this year. . .V Mertensi. . .:2thumb:. . .nice contrast to my VTO. . .plus being semi aquatic. . .there's an additional husbandry perspective


As ive just said on another thread Id love a water monitor most of all. But not until I own my own home, renting just isnt practical with such large animals


----------



## cold blooded beast

bazza5938 said:


> I'm buying Barlow's beccarii, so a bit bigger, but tree dwelling rather than mostly ground, but I do love the Mertens too, they always look great


BTMs are nutty. . .looong limbs perfectly suited . . .great scope for an exciting viv decor to stimulate the animal and entertain the keeper. . .nice choice



Matt_Baitson said:


> As ive just said on another thread Id love a water monitor most of all. But not until I own my own home, renting just isnt practical with such large animals


Merts aint so large as the non Australian WMs TBH.. .but the consideration for water is the key. . .I have a lot of time(which will soon go by)to contemplate how I'll do things. . .


----------



## bazza5938

cold blooded beast said:


> BTMs are nutty. . .looong limbs perfectly suited . . .great scope for an exciting viv decor to stimulate the animal and entertain the keeper. . .nice choice
> 
> Merts aint so large as the non Australian WMs TBH.. .but the consideration for water is the key. . .I have a lot of time(which will soon go by)to contemplate how I'll do things. . .


Yeah, I've seen the videos and stuff of them foraging with their limbs and so on, but then, I've watched my ackies using their tails to poke crickets out of hiding holes, so that was always good to watch too 

But yeah, I'm basically making a tree inside a viv, mostly of cork tubes, allowing for tons of space to hide and explore, just need to get some branches for securing it to the sides and back.

Yeah, I know the mertens aren't as big as other water monitors, just the problem would be the room needed to provide a good large water area, along with land, and probably a means to change the water easily without moving everything, so plumbing it in ... yeah, I could spend a ton of cash to do that the way I'd want ...


----------



## cold blooded beast

bazza5938 said:


> Yeah, I've seen the videos and stuff of them foraging with their limbs and so on, but then, I've watched my ackies using their tails to poke crickets out of hiding holes, so that was always good to watch too
> 
> But yeah, I'm basically making a tree inside a viv, mostly of cork tubes, allowing for tons of space to hide and explore, just need to get some branches for securing it to the sides and back.
> 
> Yeah, I know the mertens aren't as big as other water monitors, just the problem would be the room needed to provide a good large water area, along with land, and probably a means to change the water easily without moving everything, so plumbing it in ... yeah, I could spend a ton of cash to do that the way I'd want ...


you may have an entirely valid point. . . ..and if it comes to it. . . .I will


----------



## bazza5938

cold blooded beast said:


> you may have an entirely valid point. . . ..and if it comes to it. . . .I will


*nod* I've no doubt mate, and sometime, if room is available, I would too


----------



## Matt_Baitson

cold blooded beast said:


> moving up in size myself this year. . .V Mertensi. . .:2thumb:. . .nice contrast to my VTO. . .plus being semi aquatic. . .there's an additional husbandry perspective


Have you decided what youre doing about the water side of the set up?

I only ask because Im about to build a new stack and im putting a water fall and stream in and its proving a ball ache :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Matt_Baitson said:


> Have you decided what youre doing about the water side of the set up?
> 
> I only ask because Im about to build a new stack and im putting a water fall and stream in and its proving a ball ache :lol2:


Possibly a side viewing pool area with a foot print of approx foot by three foot . Bottom drain ..overflow for surface skimming ..canister for Mech/Bio/perhaps Chem filtration .. fed from a sump .. but researching other water monitor . Croc ..And caiman lizard . Even large turtle set ups for ideas ..no firm plans yet


----------



## Dean Cheetham

bazza5938 said:


> Yeah, I've seen the videos and stuff of them foraging with their limbs and so on, but then, I've watched my ackies using their tails to poke crickets out of hiding holes, so that was always good to watch too
> 
> But yeah, I'm basically making a tree inside a viv, mostly of cork tubes, allowing for tons of space to hide and explore, just need to get some branches for securing it to the sides and back.
> 
> Yeah, I know the mertens aren't as big as other water monitors, just the problem would be the room needed to provide a good large water area, along with land, and probably a means to change the water easily without moving everything, so plumbing it in ... yeah, I could spend a ton of cash to do that the way I'd want ...


Another tree moni fan :2thumb:
Big hello from my 2!


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Barlow said:


> Hi guys, how's it all going? Hope you all had a good Xmas and New Year. If I see another glass of wine or mince pie this month I think I'm going to pop!!:lol2:
> 
> Back to the dwarfies. If you can remember I'm rearing a group of 5 of my ackie hatchlings that were born mid july. They are approaching 15" total length on average. Well I'm witnessing mating behaviour already and they aint even 6 months old yet. And before anyone says anything, I'm not talking about mock copulation, I mean true mating. One has plumped up massively and is now allowing one of the males (not the largest surprisingly) to copulate with her for extended periods, and this has been happening for 3 days now. She's also basking for extended periods and has an increased appetite. I've no idea how she'll pop any eggs out as she's tiny.


Wow thats interesting. mine are just hitting the 12 inch mark now, but I couldnt imagine seeing mating behaviour within the next month or so, they all look too young. 

It could just be the area mate, where im from they get pregnant young :lol2:



Matt_Baitson said:


> This isnt aimed specificly at you but I see this alot with people who keep dwarf monitors...
> I keep locality Boas and some of these are classed as dwarfs and in the Boa game I pride myself on having the smallest dwarfs so why is it in the Monitor game everyone is after a massive dwarf?
> 
> Personally Id like my Ackie to stay as small as possible...


Just because something is labelled as a 'dwarf' species it doesnt mean you should keep it as such and keep it from growing. You should still let the animal reach its full growth potential instead of stunting its development just to say you have the smallest monitor. Their genetics will keep it as a dwarf, it wont ever get to +3ft, if someone isnt prepared to have a 2ft ackie then they are taking on the wrong animal.

I think by trying to be competitive about having the smallest dwarfs could lead to dangerous problems like you see in dogs bred for larger ears or shorter snouts where they cant hear or smell or breathe properly any more.

You want your reptiles to simulate what they are like in the wild and not humanise their development to satisfy a market. My largest is my most dominant, the most efficient hunter, strongest, faster and most feisty, like would happen in the wild. 

I want to get them as large as I possibly can, while keeping them as healthy as possible.


----------



## Barlow

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Wow thats interesting. mine are just hitting the 12 inch mark now, but I couldnt imagine seeing mating behaviour within the next month or so, they all look too young.
> 
> It could just be the area mate, where im from they get pregnant young :lol2:QUOTE]
> 
> Haha. They do round here too mate.
> 
> Frank Retes has stated he has had ackies go from egg to egg within 6 months many times, and the smallest female he had lay was 11" total length. I'm not sure about the 11" story but I am 100% convinced that what I am seeing here is true copulation. She is just allowing a couple of males to lock up for extended periods. I've definately got at least 3 males here now. I just hope the other unknown turns out to be female.:no1:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Barlow said:


> SuperSpeedyWheels said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow thats interesting. mine are just hitting the 12 inch mark now, but I couldnt imagine seeing mating behaviour within the next month or so, they all look too young.
> 
> It could just be the area mate, where im from they get pregnant young :lol2:QUOTE]
> 
> Haha. They do round here too mate.
> 
> Frank Retes has stated he has had ackies go from egg to egg within 6 months many times, and the smallest female he had lay was 11" total length. I'm not sure about the 11" story but I am 100% convinced that what I am seeing here is true copulation. She is just allowing a couple of males to lock up for extended periods. I've definately got at least 3 males here now. I just hope the other unknown turns out to be female.:no1:
> 
> 
> 
> 11'' sounds quite unlikely, but stranger things have happened. 3 males, thats a kick in the balls, lets hope you havnt got 4. I have no idea what any of mine are, dont even think I could guess, might torch them again later and have a peek to see if the results comply with your inital guess.
Click to expand...


----------



## Barlow

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Barlow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 11'' sounds quite unlikely, but stranger things have happened. 3 males, thats a kick in the balls, lets hope you havnt got 4. I have no idea what any of mine are, dont even think I could guess, might torch them again later and have a peek to see if the results comply with your inital guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about it mate. I was hoping for a 1:2 trio out of this group so fingers crossed for the smallest. It looks female but can't be sure yet.
> 
> Lets hope you end up with all females so we can do some swapsies!:no1:
Click to expand...


----------



## slinky_k

so u have 5 ackies and u defo have 3 males 1 female and one unknown.so my question is do u have them all in the same viv and if so do the males get on together around the female
thanks


----------



## Barlow

slinky_k said:


> so u have 5 ackies and u defo have 3 males 1 female and one unknown.so my question is do u have them all in the same viv and if so do the males get on together around the female
> thanks


Yes mate all in the same viv. Been brought up together from the egg ( I hatched them). They all get on fine with just minor squabbles from time to time.:2thumb:


----------



## St185

Wow, I didn't know they would breed that young.
Either mine don't like each other or they aren't a pair.  lol


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Barlow said:


> SuperSpeedyWheels said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about it mate. I was hoping for a 1:2 trio out of this group so fingers crossed for the smallest. It looks female but can't be sure yet.
> 
> Lets hope you end up with all females so we can do some swapsies!:no1:
> 
> 
> 
> haha. Lets hope you get another female... Ive grown attached to mine, wouldnt want to have to swap them. one of mine is such a beast though, Im predicting thats going to be male.
Click to expand...


----------



## Reptor

is this group related then barlow?


----------



## slinky_k

Barlow said:


> Yes mate all in the same viv. Been brought up together from the egg ( I hatched them). They all get on fine with just minor squabbles from time to time.:2thumb:


thats great.are they likely to fight as they get more mature or shud they always be fine now.im gettin my viv next week.then a week or 2 to decorate they will be lookin for some its just so hard up my way.ive looked u up nigel rex and dean and the shortest distance was a 6 hour journey then 6 hours back lol.but as the sayin goes the best is always the furthest lol


----------



## Barlow

Reptor said:


> is this group related then barlow?


 Yes mate. All ackies are related in some way anyway as they all stem from a few smuggled animals years ago.



SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Barlow said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha. Lets hope you get another female... Ive grown attached to mine, wouldnt want to have to swap them. one of mine is such a beast though, Im predicting thats going to be male.
> 
> 
> 
> More than likely mate. I'll be thinning this group down once I'm 100% on the sexes.
> 
> 
> 
> slinky_k said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats great.are they likely to fight as they get more mature or shud they always be fine now.im gettin my viv next week.then a week or 2 to decorate they will be lookin for some its just so hard up my way.ive looked u up nigel rex and dean and the shortest distance was a 6 hour journey then 6 hours back lol.but as the sayin goes the best is always the furthest lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I travelled 8 hours each way to pick up my pair of peacocks!
Click to expand...


----------



## slinky_k

Barlow said:


> Yes mate. All ackies are related in some way anyway as they all stem from a few smuggled animals years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> SuperSpeedyWheels said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than likely mate. I'll be thinning this group down once I'm 100% on the sexes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I travelled 8 hours each way to pick up my pair of peacocks!
> 
> 
> 
> lol must have been some distance.
> do u have eggs cooking aswell
Click to expand...


----------



## Dee_Williams

possibly highly stupid question:
Are most of the groups of ackies that people are keeping all closely related or do you try to get individuals from different breeders to allow genetic diversity? 
Or is that not such a drastically important thing in regards to breeding them?
Just looking in the "ackie sex" thread it seemed that it didn't matter?


----------



## slinky_k

Dee_Williams said:


> possibly highly stupid question:
> Are most of the groups of ackies that people are keeping all closely related or do you try to get individuals from different breeders to allow genetic diversity?
> Or is that not such a drastically important thing in regards to breeding them?
> Just looking in the "ackie sex" thread it seemed that it didn't matter?


dont think its important for breeding as barlow sed earlier their all related some how:2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

slinky_k said:


> Barlow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes mate. All ackies are related in some way anyway as they all stem from a few smuggled animals years ago.
> 
> 
> lol must have been some distance.
> do u have eggs cooking aswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No eggs cooking at the minute mate. I sold my adult pair a few months ago.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dee_Williams

slinky_k said:


> dont think its important for breeding as barlow sed earlier their all related some how:2thumb:


I just wanted to clarify is all. :blush:

Just researching before deciding what would suit best. I don't really want shed loads of eggs either so I think ackies may not be the best choice.  Shame as they are stunning.


----------



## slinky_k

Dee_Williams said:


> I just wanted to clarify is all. :blush:
> 
> Just researching before deciding what would suit best. I don't really want shed loads of eggs either so I think ackies may not be the best choice.  Shame as they are stunning.


even if u did get loads of eggs you wud have no trouble at all sellin them :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## slinky_k

Barlow said:


> slinky_k said:
> 
> 
> 
> No eggs cooking at the minute mate. I sold my adult pair a few months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> so guna be a while till u have more then
Click to expand...


----------



## Dee_Williams

slinky_k said:


> even if u did get loads of eggs you wud have no trouble at all sellin them :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I am not allowed to breed them. so they would be wasted. 
It seems a shame to keep them on their own, they seem to be sociable. Hmmm..... will see what the o/h says.


----------



## Barlow

slinky_k said:


> Barlow said:
> 
> 
> 
> so guna be a while till u have more then
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on whether this female lays and if the eggs are fertile!:2thumb:
Click to expand...


----------



## slinky_k

Dee_Williams said:


> I am not allowed to breed them. so they would be wasted.
> It seems a shame to keep them on their own, they seem to be sociable. Hmmm..... will see what the o/h says.


ackies do great in groups.and plus if u have one you will defo want more so best of getting a trio from the start.:lol2:,


----------



## slinky_k

Barlow said:


> slinky_k said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on whether this female lays and if the eggs are fertile!:2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> good look if she lays and are fertile
Click to expand...


----------



## bossybossy

Im looking very forward to purchasing some ackies, am going to start building the enclosure soon, once i have had a look around and got the ideas right.


----------



## cold blooded beast

cold blooded beast said:


> Possibly a side viewing pool area with a foot print of approx foot by three foot . Bottom drain ..overflow for surface skimming ..canister for Mech/Bio/perhaps Chem filtration .. fed from a sump .. but researching other water monitor . Croc ..And caiman lizard . Even large turtle set ups for ideas ..no firm plans yet


***CORRECTION***
anyone reading that must have thought skinny tank!!. . should have read
FOUR foot by THREE foot. . .
depth will not be massive though. . with side wall of tank at 12" in height or less


----------



## St185

Dee_Williams said:


> possibly highly stupid question:
> Are most of the groups of ackies that people are keeping all closely related or do you try to get individuals from different breeders to allow genetic diversity?
> Or is that not such a drastically important thing in regards to breeding them?
> Just looking in the "ackie sex" thread it seemed that it didn't matter?


My thread by any chance! Lol
I was also told inbreeding wasn't a huge issue, as said by others ackies are related in some way anyway.

As for the buying animals from a different breeder, I guess that's personnel choice.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Barlow said:


> Yes mate. All ackies are related in some way anyway as they all stem from a few smuggled animals years ago.
> 
> Mad to think, especially considering the amount on the market right now. Most of which come from you Dean and Nigel :lol2:. Anyone know anything about the legalities of breeding and selling smuggled animals? I would imaging the repercussions can be quite extensive?
> 
> 
> 
> SuperSpeedyWheels said:
> 
> 
> 
> More than likely mate. I'll be thinning this group down once I'm 100% on the sexes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barlow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slinky_k said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on whether this female lays and if the eggs are fertile!:2thumb:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldnt have expected another clutch from you for another 5 months at least
> 
> 
> 
> cold blooded beast said:
> 
> 
> 
> ***CORRECTION***
> anyone reading that must have thought skinny tank!!. . should have read
> FOUR foot by THREE foot. . .
> depth will not be massive though. . with side wall of tank at 12" in height or less
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking youve made an error there somewhere... at least it would be snug... are you planning a larger enclosure then for when they grow?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## St185

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Barlow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes mate. All ackies are related in some way anyway as they all stem from a few smuggled animals years ago.
> 
> Mad to think, especially considering the amount on the market right now. Most of which come from you Dean and Nigel :lol2:. Anyone know anything about the legalities of breeding and selling smuggled animals? I would imaging the repercussions can be quite extensive?
> 
> Id love to shake the guys hand tho!! Lol
Click to expand...


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Barlow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes mate. All ackies are related in some way anyway as they all stem from a few smuggled animals years ago.
> 
> Mad to think, especially considering the amount on the market right now. Most of which come from you Dean and Nigel :lol2:. Anyone know anything about the legalities of breeding and selling smuggled animals? I would imaging the repercussions can be quite extensive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barlow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldnt have expected another clutch from you for another 5 months at least
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking youve made an error there somewhere... at least it would be snug... are you planning a larger enclosure then for when they grow?
> 
> 
> 
> that's only the wet section . . .there will be six foot of dry too. . .these dimensions are very up in the air at the moment. . .
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> that's only the wet section . . .there will be six foot of dry too. . .these dimensions are very up in the air at the moment. . .


I see.. Good luck with it, I love engineering things like that. hopefully one day i will have a large viv of my own to do awesome stuff with....

Wait ... i get my 9x3x3 in a week! :gasp: .. YEAAA! shame I cant go to town on it because it will have to be taken back down and moved come july.

Would still love to do a large monitor viv though.


----------



## St185

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I see.. Good luck with it, I love engineering things like that. hopefully one day i will have a large viv of my own to do awesome stuff with....
> 
> Wait ... i get my 9x3x3 in a week! :gasp: .. YEAAA! shame I cant go to town on it because it will have to be taken back down and moved come july.
> 
> Would still love to do a large monitor viv though.


Jebus, that's a big viv!! 
Sorry to be nosey, but what you keeping in that?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

St185 said:


> Jebus, that's a big viv!!
> Sorry to be nosey, but what you keeping in that?


My ackie trio. Want them to have all the space I can afford to spare. I dont want any more reptiles for a while because i want to get back to putting most my spare time into triathlon. My fiances geckos take up hardly any space, along with my royal who fits nicely into a vivexotic LX48 leaving me with a large space for our most active reptiles, the ackies.

I need a new viv for them due too the one i made absorbing too much moisture and swelling, I found a 9x3x3 vivexotic for £200 locally, never used... so why not, I bet they will thrive in it!


----------



## iDomino

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> My ackie trio. Want them to have all the space I can afford to spare. I dont want any more reptiles for a while because i want to get back to putting most my spare time into triathlon. My fiances geckos take up hardly any space, along with my royal who fits nicely into a vivexotic LX48 leaving me with a large space for our most active reptiles, the ackies.
> 
> I need a new viv for them due too the one i made absorbing too much moisture and swelling, I found a 9x3x3 vivexotic for £200 locally, never used... so why not, I bet they will thrive in it!


i was gonna buy that :devil:
But i asked him to hold it till the end of january and he wouldnt


----------



## St185

Lucky little buggers! 
They will love having all that space to run around in.. Thing is, you'd never find them lol


----------



## Nigel_wales

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> My ackie trio. Want them to have all the space I can afford to spare. I dont want any more reptiles for a while because i want to get back to putting most my spare time into triathlon. My fiances geckos take up hardly any space, along with my royal who fits nicely into a vivexotic LX48 leaving me with a large space for our most active reptiles, the ackies.
> 
> I need a new viv for them due too the one i made absorbing too much moisture and swelling, I found a 9x3x3 vivexotic for £200 locally, never used... so why not, I bet they will thrive in it!


Sounds like a bargain there mate, I would get some pondsealer and paint the inside with a few coats which should seal it. I don't think silicone works that well if there is damp soil constantly sitting on it!


----------



## iDomino

Nigel_wales said:


> Sounds like a bargain there mate, I would get some pondsealer and paint the inside with a few coats which should seal it. I don't think silicone works that well if there is damp soil constantly sitting on it!


one of the worst things for silicone is a mixture of damp and high temps

the silicone in the basking area in my boscs viv has all come out because of it


----------



## samscott

how much was that backgound haha i live close to a sign shop and that looks amazing ;D


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

samscott said:


> how much was that backgound haha i live close to a sign shop and that looks amazing ;D


That post was ages ago mate, dont think you'll get an answer from the person who posted it unless you PM them.



Nigel_wales said:


> Sounds like a bargain there mate, I would get some pondsealer and paint the inside with a few coats which should seal it. I don't think silicone works that well if there is damp soil constantly sitting on it!


Will do, where do I find pondsealer? apparently the vivexotics have a waterproof melamine coating, its just the edges that absorb it.




iDomino said:


> i was gonna buy that :devil:
> But i asked him to hold it till the end of january and he wouldnt


Haha, unlucky mate... i'll re-sell it to you... £1000? :Na_Na_Na_Na: ... I cant joke yet, I dont actually have it until a weeks time, enough time for it to fall through. fingers crossed though.


----------



## iDomino

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Haha, unlucky mate... i'll re-sell it to you... £1000? :Na_Na_Na_Na: ... I cant joke yet, I dont actually have it until a weeks time, enough time for it to fall through. fingers crossed though.


im sure it wont mate

when i spotted it i got my credit card out and then realised i was already on my limit XD


----------



## Nigel_wales

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> That post was ages ago mate, dont think you'll get an answer from the person who posted it unless you PM them.
> 
> 
> 
> Will do, where do I find pondsealer? apparently the vivexotics have a waterproof melamine coating, its just the edges that absorb it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, unlucky mate... i'll re-sell it to you... £1000? :Na_Na_Na_Na: ... I cant joke yet, I dont actually have it until a weeks time, enough time for it to fall through. fingers crossed though.



EBay I found it cheapest. It's called blagdon v8 pond sealer.


----------



## Dee_Williams

A question for ackie owners/ breeders:

If a female lays 4 clutches a year, what do you do with all the eggs? Do you hatch them all?
Select only the best eggs?
Or freeze/dispose of most fo them.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Nigel_wales said:


> EBay I found it cheapest. It's called blagdon v8 pond sealer.


Not too pricey, how much did you get through per square foot?



iDomino said:


> im sure it wont mate
> 
> when i spotted it i got my credit card out and then realised i was already on my limit XD


I havnt paid for it yet, We have arranged a date for it to be dropped off im going to pay him on arrival. Shame you couldnt get it, total bargain. i was going to get 6x2x2 sections of it, but saw that and couldnt resist 
:2thumb:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Hey guys, what age/size do you reckon that it would be cool to let the wee ones have a swim in the bath?
:2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Not too pricey, how much did you get through per square foot?
> 
> 
> 
> I havnt paid for it yet, We have arranged a date for it to be dropped off im going to pay him on arrival. Shame you couldnt get it, total bargain. i was going to get 6x2x2 sections of it, but saw that and couldnt resist
> :2thumb:


Not exactly sure but I did 5 or 6 coats of the inside of a 5x3x3 and they were generous coats lol! I used 5 litres to do this.

Tip - I would do it outside or wear a mask as it really does make you feel a bit wasted if you breathe it in. On the plus side the fumes die down in 24 - 48 hours whereas someting like yacht varnish stinks for months wich I used in my incubator!


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

jo-jo-beans said:


> Hey guys, what age/size do you reckon that it would be cool to let the wee ones have a swim in the bath?
> :2thumb:


I would say whenever you feel comfortable handling them without breaking down any trust you have built up with them, I waited about 2 1/2 months before i gave mine a bath, even then they hated me for picking them out of their viv.



Nigel_wales said:


> Not exactly sure but I did 5 or 6 coats of the inside of a 5x3x3 and they were generous coats lol! I used 5 litres to do this.
> 
> Tip - I would do it outside or wear a mask as it really does make you feel a bit wasted if you breathe it in. On the plus side the fumes die down in 24 - 48 hours whereas someting like yacht varnish stinks for months wich I used in my incubator!


Cool, Its about a tenner a litre, so I think i'll stick to one to two coats as the vivexotics already have a melamine covering.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Dee_Williams said:


> I am not allowed to breed them. so they would be wasted.
> It seems a shame to keep them on their own, they seem to be sociable. Hmmm..... will see what the o/h says.


get a loan male then. 

Theres no harm in keeping them as individuals people seem to be a bit obsessed with keeping em as a group which is great cause of the interspecies conflicts, interactiosn etc. 

but they do just as well on there own


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I would say whenever you feel comfortable handling them without breaking down any trust you have built up with them, I waited about 2 1/2 months before i gave mine a bath, even then they hated me for picking them out of their viv.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, Its about a tenner a litre, so I think i'll stick to one to two coats as the vivexotics already have a melamine covering.


i wouldnt bother coating it matey just seal up the corners very carefully with aquarium sealent


----------



## Nigel_wales

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> i wouldnt bother coating it matey just seal up the corners very carefully with aquarium sealent


I thought you painted the inside of melamine vivs? I'm sure i've seen it in pics... lol


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> i wouldnt bother coating it matey just seal up the corners very carefully with aquarium sealent


for a viv worth £400 im not taking any shortcuts. I'm already throwing what was a perfectly good 4x2x2 away because the seal wasnt good enough. 

A couple of coats of a good varnish around the edges and one on top of the melamine wont do any harm. Better to be on the safe side, It will be getting aquarium sealant too just to make sure the moisture doesnt penetrate the wood at all and so the bugs dont get through any teeny gaps... 

My housemates threw a shit fit last time the red runners escaped :lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> for a viv worth £400 im not taking any shortcuts. I'm already throwing what was a perfectly good 4x2x2 away because the seal wasnt good enough.
> 
> A couple of coats of a good varnish around the edges and one on top of the melamine wont do any harm. Better to be on the safe side, It will be getting aquarium sealant too just to make sure the moisture doesnt penetrate the wood at all and so the bugs dont get through any teeny gaps...
> 
> My housemates threw a shit fit last time the red runners escaped :lol2:


 
I moved the fridge the other week and found 4 Dubia roaches, after that the colony had to go I had no idea how they got there as I'm pretty careful!


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Nigel_wales said:


> I moved the fridge the other week and found 4 Dubia roaches, after that the colony had to go I had no idea how they got there as I'm pretty careful!


Rachels dad was saying he found a large beetle, almost like a cockroach, scuttle across his bathroom floor the other day. It had orange flecks and ran pretty quick. :whistling2: ... he spend ages doing some research into local wildlife to find out what it could have been.

I was thinking, I know what that was, but I'll be damned if I know how it got from my house in swansea to theirs in bridgend, despite the fact the roach colony has never been anywhere near their house.

We do get some escape, red runners are the worst for it, I find one a week at least. I havnt found an adult dubia escape in my house yet though.


----------



## Racheykins90

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Rachels dad was saying he found a large beetle, almost like a cockroach, scuttle across his bathroom floor the other day. It had orange flecks and ran pretty quick. :whistling2: ... he spend ages doing some research into local wildlife to find out what it could have been.
> 
> I was thinking, I know what that was, but I'll be damned if I know how it got from my house in swansea to theirs in bridgend, despite the fact the roach colony has never been anywhere near their house.
> 
> We do get some escape, red runners are the worst for it, I find one a week at least. I havnt found an adult dubia escape in my house yet though.


Dont have the heart to tell him, so will just let him think there are some really weird bugs hiding in homes at this time of year where we live :whistling2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Rachels dad was saying he found a large beetle, almost like a cockroach, scuttle across his bathroom floor the other day. It had orange flecks and ran pretty quick. :whistling2: ... he spend ages doing some research into local wildlife to find out what it could have been.
> 
> I was thinking, I know what that was, but I'll be damned if I know how it got from my house in swansea to theirs in bridgend, despite the fact the roach colony has never been anywhere near their house.
> 
> We do get some escape, red runners are the worst for it, I find one a week at least. I havnt found an adult dubia escape in my house yet though.


Lol quality...



Racheykins90 said:


> Dont have the heart to tell him, so will just let him think there are some really weird bugs hiding in homes at this time of year where we live :whistling2:


Haha blame global warming


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Nigel_wales said:


> Lol quality...
> 
> 
> 
> Haha blame global warming


Haha

'the dust mites are getting awful big these days dont you think dave?' :lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Nigel_wales said:


> I thought you painted the inside of melamine vivs? I'm sure i've seen it in pics... lol


Lol painted one siliconed the other... The siliconed one has held up just as well as the other


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Nigel_wales said:


> I thought you painted the inside of melamine vivs? I'm sure i've seen it in pics... lol





SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> for a viv worth £400 im not taking any shortcuts. I'm already throwing what was a perfectly good 4x2x2 away because the seal wasnt good enough.
> 
> A couple of coats of a good varnish around the edges and one on top of the melamine wont do any harm. Better to be on the safe side, It will be getting aquarium sealant too just to make sure the moisture doesnt penetrate the wood at all and so the bugs dont get through any teeny gaps...
> 
> My housemates threw a shit fit last time the red runners escaped :lol2:[/QUOTE
> 
> Make sure you silicone the edges that are unfaced to i.e the plinth edges
> 
> that way if your bosc pulls of the silicone of the corners tis still sealed then
> 
> good luck with it i have to say though a viv exotic is a poor choice for a bosc not to mention you could build a deeper one with decent plinthes for less money


----------



## Racheykins90

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> SuperSpeedyWheels said:
> 
> 
> 
> for a viv worth £400 im not taking any shortcuts. I'm already throwing what was a perfectly good 4x2x2 away because the seal wasnt good enough.
> 
> A couple of coats of a good varnish around the edges and one on top of the melamine wont do any harm. Better to be on the safe side, It will be getting aquarium sealant too just to make sure the moisture doesnt penetrate the wood at all and so the bugs dont get through any teeny gaps...
> 
> My housemates threw a shit fit last time the red runners escaped :lol2:[/QUOTE
> 
> Make sure you silicone the edges that are unfaced to i.e the plinth edges
> 
> that way if your bosc pulls of the silicone of the corners tis still sealed then
> 
> good luck with it i have to say though a viv exotic is a poor choice for a bosc not to mention you could build a deeper one with decent plinthes for less money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think we're getting abosc unless Ben's not telling me something! He's just upgrading the size of viv for the ackies.:flrt:
Click to expand...


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Make sure you silicone the edges that are unfaced to i.e the plinth edges
> 
> that way if your bosc pulls of the silicone of the corners tis still sealed then
> 
> good luck with it i have to say though a viv exotic is a poor choice for a bosc not to mention you could build a deeper one with decent plinthes for less money


Im not getting a bosc mate. Where did you get that idea from. Its because my ackies viv is a mess, absorbed too much moisture. Im getting this 9x3x3 for £200 (second hand, but un-used), I'll customise it so there is a wooden board at the front to hold a good chunk of substrate. I need vivs i can take down and flatpack as im in rented accomodation, I dont want to wreck my vivs every time I need to move, which is every 12 months as a student usually.

I would happily build my own again, with more money spent on the seal this time, but they are my reasons for getting the vivexotic for my ackies.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Racheykins90 said:


> Dont have the heart to tell him, so will just let him think there are some really weird bugs hiding in homes at this time of year where we live :whistling2:


Love it!!! I've told David that when he's found those juvi roaches that they are actually woodlice!!! Lol Just can't get away with that when its an adult. :bash:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Love it!!! I've told David that when he's found those juvi roaches that they are actually woodlice!!! Lol Just can't get away with that when its an adult. :bash:


I can't believe you got away with that. . .when DAVE'S an adult!!!!: victory:fair play to you:2thumb:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> I can't believe you got away with that. . .when DAVE'S an adult!!!!: victory:fair play to you:2thumb:


Lol very good Marcus!!!

I was like - what?? Then read it back to myself and got a - aaaaahhhhh I see :lol2:


----------



## bossybossy

Hello guys and girls have just put a deposit down on a trio of ackies am very excited to say the least:2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

bossybossy said:


> Hello guys and girls have just put a deposit down on a trio of ackies am very excited to say the least:2thumb:


 
You wont be disappointed :2thumb:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Dean Cheetham said:


> You wont be disappointed :2thumb:


I second this : victory:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Im not getting a bosc mate. Where did you get that idea from. Its because my ackies viv is a mess, absorbed too much moisture. Im getting this 9x3x3 for £200 (second hand, but un-used), I'll customise it so there is a wooden board at the front to hold a good chunk of substrate. I need vivs i can take down and flatpack as im in rented accomodation, I dont want to wreck my vivs every time I need to move, which is every 12 months as a student usually.
> 
> I would happily build my own again, with more money spent on the seal this time, but they are my reasons for getting the vivexotic for my ackies.



i think i read somewhere else somebodies getting a vivexotic mate 

sorry about that :lol2:

youll have to forgive me mate im running meself raggid at the minute :devil:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> i think i read somewhere else somebodies getting a vivexotic mate
> 
> sorry about that :lol2:
> 
> youll have to forgive me mate im running meself raggid at the minute :devil:


yea its for the ackies..


Not that i would mine one... but plenty of better monies out there I would get before a bosc :2thumb:


----------



## Racheykins90

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> yea its for the ackies..
> 
> 
> Not that i would mine one... but plenty of better monies out there I would get before a bosc :2thumb:



like a green tree one for example ....  :whistling2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Racheykins90 said:


> like a green tree one for example ....  :whistling2:


Or a cummingi :whistling2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Or a cummingi :whistling2:


 
or a green tree :whistling2:
2 against 1 :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Dean Cheetham said:


> or a green tree :whistling2:
> 2 against 1 :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2: .. dammit... who owns a cummingi, I need back up!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> :lol2: .. dammit... who owns a cummingi, I need back up!


 
Winno :whistling2:


----------



## Racheykins90

Dean Cheetham said:


> Winno :whistling2:


Thanks for helping me get my way


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Racheykins90 said:


> Thanks for helping me get my way


Winno's a member on here... he doesnt mean you win :lol2:


----------



## Racheykins90

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Winno's a member on here... he doesnt mean you win :lol2:


So I still win


----------



## Dean Cheetham

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Winno's a member on here... he doesnt mean you win :lol2:





Racheykins90 said:


> So I still win


 
:roll2: :roll2:


----------



## tomsteele

hi, i was wondering if i was to get a trio of baby ackies, do you have to source them from different clutches? I was told this by a guy at college?!? I told him im not gonna breed the ackies, but he said i should still do this... This has gotta be prety hard right?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

tomsteele said:


> hi, i was wondering if i was to get a trio of baby ackies, do you have to source them from different clutches? I was told this by a guy at college?!? I told him im not gonna breed the ackies, but he said i should still do this... This has gotta be prety hard right?


I wouldnt bother, as Barlow said a couple of days back all UK ackies are related in some way anyway as they are all from a few smuggled animals when they first came into the country.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I wouldnt bother, as Barlow said a couple of days back all UK ackies are related in some way anyway as they are all from a few smuggled animals when they first came into the country.


 
2nd this : victory:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Racheykins90 said:


> So I still win


TEGU!!! TEGU!!! TEGU!!!

:lol2:


----------



## slinky_k

when i get a trio of ackies,if i end up with ffm and if i was to breed wud i have to seperate like take the male out wilst the female is gravid.or is it ok to leave them in together still


----------



## Dean Cheetham

slinky_k said:


> when i get a trio of ackies,if i end up with ffm and if i was to breed wud i have to seperate like take the male out wilst the female is gravid.or is it ok to leave them in together still


I leave mine in together with no problems, once the male has gotten what he wants. he leaves them alone. then seperate her if needs be to get the weight back on her : victory:


----------



## slinky_k

Dean Cheetham said:


> I leave mine in together with no problems, once the male has gotten what he wants. he leaves them alone. then seperate her if needs be to get the weight back on her : victory:


cheers for that just wasnt sure as the lizards i have just pester all the time,the randy little buggers :lol2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

jo-jo-beans said:


> TEGU!!! TEGU!!! TEGU!!!
> 
> :lol2:


And this ^^ :no1:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

pffft sod that lot argus tops the lot :whistling2:


----------



## rex636

slinky_k said:


> when i get a trio of ackies,if i end up with ffm and if i was to breed wud i have to seperate like take the male out wilst the female is gravid.or is it ok to leave them in together still


I have to separate the females when there laying as they get very territorial once they have eggs in there best box.


----------



## slinky_k

rex636 said:


> I have to separate the females when there laying as they get very territorial once they have eggs in there best box.


so i suppose its just how your ackies act at the time their layin,some are fine and some need seperating


----------



## Dean Cheetham

slinky_k said:


> so i suppose its just how your ackies act at the time their layin,some are fine and some need seperating


 
Yup, its all about the ackies!
You learn their behaviour as they grow so you know how to deal with it when the time comes :2thumb:
My female is still in the nest box! been there 3 days now :whistling2:


----------



## rex636

Dean Cheetham said:


> Yup, its all about the ackies!
> You learn their behaviour as they grow so you know how to deal with it when the time comes :2thumb:
> My female is still in the nest box! been there 3 days now :whistling2:


Funnily enough mate one of my females has stopped eating and is back in her nest box. Funny how ours seem to lay around the same time?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

rex636 said:


> Funnily enough mate one of my females has stopped eating and is back in her nest box. Funny how ours seem to lay around the same time?


 
Yeh very strange indeed! Barlows was the same tho when he had his :lol2:
Its good in a way because we are both from other ends of the country so works out well supplying the market :2thumb:


----------



## rex636

Dean Cheetham said:


> Yeh very strange indeed! Barlows was the same tho when he had his :lol2:
> Its good in a way because we are both from other ends of the country so works out well supplying the market :2thumb:


Yep it does buddy


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> pffft sod that lot argus tops the lot :whistling2:


So Many to choose from! :mf_dribble:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

*Why I Love Ackies So Much.......*

.......you chuck in about 20 locusts, and the three of them dive for the same one!!!!!

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

jo-jo-beans said:


> .......you chuck in about 20 locusts, and the three of them dive for the same one!!!!!
> 
> :lol2::lol2:


lol, typical... kids eh?

Reminds me of being a kid and my mum opening the christmas biscuit selection... 3 kids all going for the jammy dodger!


----------



## slinky_k

Dean Cheetham said:


> Yeh very strange indeed! Barlows was the same tho when he had his :lol2:
> Its good in a way because we are both from other ends of the country so works out well supplying the market :2thumb:


not really a good way cos both are still hundreds of miles away from me:lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

slinky_k said:


> not really a good way cos both are still hundreds of miles away from me:lol2:


get a courier and/or take the train : victory:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> So Many to choose from! :mf_dribble:


Nahh argus mate


----------



## jo-jo-beans

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> lol, typical... kids eh?
> 
> Reminds me of being a kid and my mum opening the christmas biscuit selection... 3 kids all going for the jammy dodger!


:lol2: it's normally the one with the foil wrapping that we'd go for!!!
It's also the one time I feel really sorry for the poor wee locust, getting hoi-ed in 3 different directions.



slinky_k said:


> not really a good way cos both are still hundreds of miles away from me:lol2:


Just depends on how much you really want something, doesn't it? :whistling2:



ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> get a courier and/or take the train : victory:


How long did you travel on the train with wee Steve?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jo-jo-beans said:


> :lol2: it's normally the one with the foil wrapping that we'd go for!!!
> It's also the one time I feel really sorry for the poor wee locust, getting hoi-ed in 3 different directions.
> 
> 
> 
> Just depends on how much you really want something, doesn't it? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> How long did you travel on the train with wee Steve?


round 3.5hrs :2thumb: 

But thats not including the rather long route i took to get to doncaster i visited tom, kaz and the sprogs


----------



## jo-jo-beans

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> round 3.5hrs :2thumb:
> 
> But thats not including the rather long route i took to get to doncaster i visited tom, kaz and the sprogs


What was it Roy Castle used to sing about .....

"ooooooh dedication, dedication's whatcha need" :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> .......you chuck in about 20 locusts, and the three of them dive for the same one!!!!!
> 
> :lol2::lol2:


reverse scenario . . .me at a restaurant. . .half a dozen deserts come out n I wanna steam into em all!!!. .only manners and etiquette that stop it happening. . .but the thought is always there. . .:blush:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> reverse scenario . . .me at a restaurant. . .half a dozen deserts come out n I wanna steam into em all!!!. .only manners and etiquette that stop it happening. . .but the thought is always there. . .:blush:


Ah but you see, that's kinda sexy!!!!! :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Ah but you see, that's kinda sexy!!!!! :lol2:


try my best:lol2:
. . .bit random for those that dont know. . .but. . .Norris McWhirter. . .name from my childhood. . .:whistling2:


----------



## jimmythetramp

evening all, just came home and have found to my displeasure that the 60 watt spot bulb i've got to increase ambient air temps keeps blowing, i've literally gone through two in the last 4/5 days! now even though a pack of four was only like £3 from B&Q its no the point! does anyone think it could be due to the humidity? but my halogen hasn't blown yet? any one else had this problem and what bulbs is everyone using? 

cheers
: victory:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

jimmythetramp said:


> evening all, just came home and have found to my displeasure that the 60 watt spot bulb i've got to increase ambient air temps keeps blowing, i've literally gone through two in the last 4/5 days! now even though a pack of four was only like £3 from B&Q its no the point! does anyone think it could be due to the humidity? but my halogen hasn't blown yet? any one else had this problem and what bulbs is everyone using?
> 
> cheers
> : victory:


If its for the ambient temp, I'd use a ceramic. I wouldn't want to confuse the little uns, making them think they are on Tatooine, you know, two suns :lol2:

I've got a 75w par 38 unstatted for basking, and a 100w ceramic statted, to boost the ambient temps. And they're in a 5x3x3.

Hope that helps :2thumb:


----------



## tomsteele

hi guys, i was wondering what your opions were on keeping ackies singularly? Is it unfair on the ackie to not have any of their own species around? Or Will they be perfectly happy by them selves getting all of the attention, space and food to them selves?


----------



## rex636

tomsteele said:


> hi guys, i was wondering what your opions were on keeping ackies singularly? Is it unfair on the ackie to not have any of their own species around? Or Will they be perfectly happy by them selves getting all of the attention, space and food to them selves?


It would live perfectly happy on its own mate, you do not have to keep ackies together .
The main reason people keep them together apart from breeding is to witness how they interact socially with each other.


----------



## rex636

Tatooine lol, evening Jo Jo .


----------



## jo-jo-beans

rex636 said:


> Tatooine lol, evening Jo Jo .


Evening Sweetcheeks!!!

Couldn't help myself :lol2:

How's you? And how's the shed progressing? :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> If its for the ambient temp, I'd use a ceramic. I wouldn't want to confuse the little uns, making them think they are on Tatooine, you know, two suns :lol2:
> 
> I've got a 75w par 38 unstatted for basking, and a 100w ceramic statted, to boost the ambient temps. And they're in a 5x3x3.
> 
> Hope that helps :2thumb:





rex636 said:


> Tatooine lol, evening Jo Jo .


so long as no Sand peeps and Jawas . . .
sometimes whenI open the door and the heat hits me I think freckles lives on Crematoria (Chronicles of riddick). . .again so long as there are no Necromongers. . it's fine. . .a Furian with polished eyes from being in slam'd be cool. . . .soz dude/dudettes. . .gone into sci fi nerd mode


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Evening Sweetcheeks!!!
> 
> Couldn't help myself :lol2:
> 
> How's you? And how's the shed progressing? :2thumb:


What???? REX is shedding?. . .bath n E45. . .


----------



## rex636

All good , all animals back out into the shed AGAIN! Looking loads better now plenty of space. Both my female ackies seem to be in there nest boxes lately so fingers x
How's the little uns doing got any more pics?


----------



## rex636

cold blooded beast said:


> What???? REX is shedding?. . .bath n E45. . .


Just a bit retained behind my lugs nothing too severe .


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> so long as no Sand peeps and Jawas . . .
> sometimes whenI open the door and the heat hits me I think freckles lives on Crematoria (Chronicles of riddick). . .again so long as there are no Necromongers. . it's fine. . .a Furian with polished eyes from being in slam'd be cool. . . .soz dude/dudettes. . .gone into sci fi nerd mode


Ggggrrrr, they're Tuskan Raiders, not sand people :devil:
Sorry, the geek in me can get rather aggressive!!! :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

rex636 said:


> All good , all animals back out into the shed AGAIN! Looking loads better now plenty of space. Both my female ackies seem to be in there nest boxes lately so fingers x
> How's the little uns doing got any more pics?


Awesome, and more awesomeness!! :2thumb:

No new pics as yet, will try and do some clicking tomorrow. 

Still can't believe how fast they are, every time I open the viv I'm on red alert!! :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Ggggrrrr, they're Tuskan Raiders, not sand people :devil:
> Sorry, the geek in me can get rather aggressive!!! :whistling2::whistling2:


did say I was only a nerd. . .you GEEK. . .:lol2:. . .sand peeps was good enough for Alec guinness. . .good enough for me. . .agressive scots female accent. . . . . .:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

cold blooded beast said:


> so long as no Sand peeps and Jawas . . .
> sometimes whenI open the door and the heat hits me I think freckles lives on Crematoria (Chronicles of riddick). . .again so long as there are no Necromongers. . it's fine. . .a Furian with polished eyes from being in slam'd be cool. . . .soz dude/dudettes. . .gone into sci fi nerd mode


Coincidence... I'm watching that now, hell of a film!


----------



## rex636

jo-jo-beans said:


> Awesome, and more awesomeness!! :2thumb:
> 
> No new pics as yet, will try and do some clicking tomorrow.
> 
> Still can't believe how fast they are, every time I open the viv I'm on red alert!! :lol2:


Aye there like greased lightning when they wanna be, try opening a viv with ten of the little gits in!
First thing they do is bolt for the gap.


----------



## cold blooded beast

rex636 said:


> Just a bit retained behind my lugs nothing too severe .


JJB can give that a scratc: victory:h mate


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> Coincidence... I'm watching that now, hell of a film!


Dame Judy Dench. . .Elemental. . .Hell hounds. . .Loved Pitch black . . .and Dark Fury . . .


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> did say I was only a nerd. . .you GEEK. . .:lol2:. . .sand peeps was good enough for Alec guinness. . .good enough for me. . .agressive scots female accent. . . . . .:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


Hhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmm :lol2:



Nigel_wales said:


> Coincidence... I'm watching that now, hell of a film!


Awesome!!! Ep IV I take it? 
Have you seen the robot chicken SW special or the vader sessions on YouTube??
Well worth a watch or 20 :lol2:



rex636 said:


> Aye there like greased lightning when they wanna be, try opening a viv with ten of the little gits in!
> First thing they do is bolt for the gap.


Best advert for a top opening viv!!


----------



## chrisbo

another pic update of my 3 gorgeoius ackies


----------



## jo-jo-beans

chrisbo said:


> another pic update of my 3 gorgeoius ackies
> 
> image
> 
> image


They are soooooooooooo cute!!! :flrt:


----------



## chrisbo

jo-jo-beans said:


> They are soooooooooooo cute!!! :flrt:


tk u im really loveing them one is all ready running up me arm :lol2:and one of the other one's is starting to come to me now


----------



## rex636

chrisbo said:


> another pic update of my 3 gorgeoius ackies
> 
> image
> 
> image


Ain't they cute? How you getting on with the Christine ?


----------



## cold blooded beast

sure most will have. . .but how about snatch wars vs star wars on youtube. . .(((giggles)))


----------



## rex636

cold blooded beast said:


> sure most will have. . .but how about snatch wars vs star wars on youtube. . .(((giggles)))


U tubing now


----------



## chrisbo

rex636 said:


> Ain't they cute? How you getting on with the Christine ?


im getting on great with them luv em the bigger one is comeing to me has soon has i go into the viv , and its straight onto me the middle sized one is starting to come onto my hand only for a couple of seconds but its a start, the smaller one isnt running away has much now so im pleased with the progress so far.
I just think they are the best i luv watching them hunt there food


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> sure most will have. . .but how about snatch wars vs star wars on youtube. . .(((giggles)))


I'll erm, check it out tomorrow :2thumb:


----------



## rex636

cold blooded beast said:


> sure most will have. . .but how about snatch wars vs star wars on youtube. . .(((giggles)))


Ha ha belter


----------



## rex636

chrisbo said:


> im getting on great with them luv em the bigger one is comeing to me has soon has i go into the viv , and its straight onto me the middle sized one is starting to come onto my hand only for a couple of seconds but its a start, the smaller one isnt running away has much now so im pleased with the progress so far.
> I just think they are the best i luv watching them hunt there food


Well keep the pics coming cos I love seeing em.


----------



## chrisbo

rex636 said:


> Well keep the pics coming cos I love seeing em.


 
I deffinatly will do :2thumb:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

jo-jo-beans said:


> Ggggrrrr, they're Tuskan Raiders, not sand people :devil:
> Sorry, the geek in me can get rather aggressive!!! :whistling2::whistling2:


:lol2: Reminds me of the phantom menace game I had for PS1.. good times 



jo-jo-beans said:


> Awesome, and more awesomeness!! :2thumb:
> 
> No new pics as yet, will try and do some clicking tomorrow.
> 
> Still can't believe how fast they are, every time I open the viv I'm on red alert!! :lol2:


I almost lost one the other day, He wriggled outa my hand and was across the other side of the room before I turned around.


----------



## St185

Hi guys/girls some of you probably read my thread "ackie sex please" well I said to Barlow I would keep you updated.
Well this morning I saw the ackie in question mount the bigger ackie and display male mating behaviour.
Basically got ontop of the bigger one, it's movements were more fluid and not jerky like it has been, it was grabbing hold of the others neck and doing something with it's back legs that I can only describe as trying to move the bigger ones tail out the way!! Lol
However the bigger ackie(sex unknown) didn't seem too impressed and it's movement were still jerky. 

So do you lot think we can safely say the little sod is male yet?
Just need to figure out the bigger one then


----------



## rex636

I wouldn't be 100% sure on that mate. How old are they? You will witness this behaviour from both sexes even in adulthood or until there is a hierarchy formed in the group. My females never mount males anymore but will mount each other and is very convincing .
Hope this helps 
Ben


----------



## St185

There both 6 month+ 
I've seen them mount each other before but never like today. As I said it was more fluid movements, when normally it's jerky.
Little buggers are doing my head in!! (in a good way tho) lol


----------



## rex636

St185 said:


> There both 6 month+
> I've seen them mount each other before but never like today. As I said it was more fluid movements, when normally it's jerky.
> Little buggers are doing my head in!! (in a good way tho) lol


I wouldn't stress yourself over it mate just enjoy em you'll know soon enough.


----------



## St185

I'm not stressing, I'm just excited, and slightly impatient lol


----------



## rex636

Ha ha I know the feeling.


----------



## Railz

" Dont worry little one i shall protect you! "









My youngsters photo'd this morning , having a cuddle


----------



## St185

Aww there cute! 
It's hard to think mine were that small once! Lol


----------



## rex636

Here's my pride n joy soo friendly


----------



## martin.reuter

nice pic with the acanthurus

i also have one really nice

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php...75944663.28384.100001311735168&type=1&theater


----------



## St185

One word... Wow


----------



## rex636

Blue tree monitor? Stunning mate


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

martin.reuter said:


> nice pic with the acanthurus
> 
> i also have one really nice
> 
> Martin Reuter | Facebook


Wow very nice.... I envy you germans getting all the good monitors, are they bred and hatched yourself there?


----------



## St185

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Wow very nice.... I envy you germans getting all the good monitors, are they bred and hatched yourself there?


I've had a look at his website will all his monitors on.. And Im trying soooooooooo hard not to send him an email!! Lol


----------



## martin.reuter

hi, yes i hatched it in my facility. cheers martin


----------



## Railz

Just had some great news , 5x3x3 viv on its way ! will my ackies be too lost in there at their size? they are 3 to 4 inch long and 1 inch wide


----------



## martin.reuter

St185 said:


> I've had a look at his website will all his monitors on.. And Im trying soooooooooo hard not to send him an email!! Lol


your welcome


----------



## Barlow

martin.reuter said:


> nice pic with the acanthurus
> 
> i also have one really nice
> 
> Martin Reuter | Facebook


Welcome to the Forum and the thread Martin. We all admire the monitors you get in at your place.:welcome:


----------



## cold blooded beast

hey everyone ..what would general consensus be on this ..my V Tristis Orientalis is now approaching 13 months old and about 21-22" total length ..what age should I expect growth to top out?


----------



## Barlow

cold blooded beast said:


> hey everyone ..what would general consensus be on this ..my V Tristis Orientalis is now approaching 13 months old and about 21-22" total length ..what age should I expect growth to top out?


I think you'll find that they will go through growth spurts. They don't seem to grow then all of a sudden shoot up. Do you know the sex? With good husbandry I would expect odiatra to hit adult size within 18 months, often less. Some species are slower to grow than others. It took my auffies around 18 months to hit 24" but I suspect they would have got there quicker if I had had them from the offset. I had them when they were around 6 months old and the 2 remaining hatchlings I have here are nearly the same size as they were but they are only 7 weeks old.


----------



## Railz

switching to a 5x3x3 viv tonight hopefully , if its well sealed etc , just wondering how to go about heating it , as ive read quite alot of people dont use a stat for monitors at this size of vivarium?


----------



## Barlow

ridium said:


> switching to a 5x3x3 viv tonight hopefully , if its well sealed etc , just wondering how to go about heating it , as ive read quite alot of people dont use a stat for monitors at this size of vivarium?


I have a viv of similar size and all I use for heat is a 120 watt par38 for basking. I leave my basking light on 24/7 though. You would just have to keep an eye on cool end temps and add a ceramic if they drop below 80F.


----------



## Railz

Barlow said:


> I have a viv of similar size and all I use for heat is a 120 watt par38 for basking. I leave my basking light on 24/7 though. You would just have to keep an eye on cool end temps and add a ceramic if they drop below 80F.


 is it stat'd?


----------



## cold blooded beast

Barlow said:


> I think you'll find that they will go through growth spurts. They don't seem to grow then all of a sudden shoot up. Do you know the sex? With good husbandry I would expect odiatra to hit adult size within 18 months, often less. Some species are slower to grow than others. It took my auffies around 18 months to hit 24" but I suspect they would have got there quicker if I had had them from the offset. I had them when they were around 6 months old and the 2 remaining hatchlings I have here are nearly the same size as they were but they are only 7 weeks old.


Well. . .was sold as _most likely male_ . .more chance of a guess in the dark being correct by saying that I guess. . .but his build is much more sleek and slender (but not skinny) in comparison to the ONLY other one I have seen. . .Jases adult Male
. .he eats well. . .and is active so I am not worried. . but naturally curious if he'll fill out. . on his treat day per week when he gets a couple of pinkies* and also locusts as he wants he really looks stuffed to burst sometimes. . .so I can't up the feeding. .and have also gradually ramped up his basking temps to help ensure food is digested. . .could of course just be a female


* on advice I may introduce snipped rat pups as a better quality rodent treat . .


----------



## Barlow

ridium said:


> is it stat'd?


 No mate, no need. It gets my desired temps without.



cold blooded beast said:


> Well. . .was sold as _most likely male_ . .more chance of a guess in the dark being correct by saying that I guess. . .but his build is much more sleek and slender (but not skinny) in comparison to the ONLY other one I have seen. . .Jases adult Male
> . .he eats well. . .and is active so I am not worried. . but naturally curious if he'll fill out. . on his treat day per week when he gets a couple of pinkies* and also locusts as he wants he really looks stuffed to burst sometimes. . .so I can't up the feeding. .and have also gradually ramped up his basking temps to help ensure food is digested. . .could of course just be a female
> 
> 
> * on advice I may introduce snipped rat pups as a better quality rodent treat . .


If it's not bulking out by now I'd be inclined to say female. Especially as it's kept alone.

At that size it should be able to take a small adult mouse as it's treat. My auffies were taking them well below that size. I feed them one once a week too. I'm not a massive believer of just giving them rodents once a month as a treat. I don't think it harms them at all with good husbandry. In fact for the first few months I had them they were fed an almost exclusively rodent diet. They also love snipped up day old chick.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Barlow said:


> No mate, no need. It gets my desired temps without.
> 
> 
> 
> If it's not bulking out by now I'd be inclined to say female. Especially as it's kept alone.
> 
> At that size it should be able to take a small adult mouse as it's treat. My auffies were taking them well below that size. I feed them one once a week too. I'm not a massive believer of just giving them rodents once a month as a treat. I don't think it harms them at all with good husbandry. In fact for the first few months I had them they were fed an almost exclusively rodent diet. They also love snipped up day old chick.


Well he does at least have a unisex name. . Freckles!!. . (if not lil gay). . .:lol2:
to be honest. .despite gaining a bigger Monitor later this year. . I'd be over the moon if HE. .were a SHE. . .and almost certainly look to introduce a male. . .with the hopes of lettin em get thier nasty on


----------



## Barlow

cold blooded beast said:


> Well he does at least have a unisex name. . Freckles!!. . (if not lil gay). . .:lol2:
> to be honest. .despite gaining a bigger Monitor later this year. . I'd be over the moon if HE. .were a SHE. . .and almost certainly look to introduce a male. . .with the hopes of lettin em get thier nasty on


I knew you'd come round to the breeding side of things.:2thumb:

How's that Mertens egg looking? I've heard if you look carefully you can see your name embedded in the shell.:mf_dribble:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

martin.reuter said:


> hi, yes i hatched it in my facility. cheers martin


Congratulations, I am quite envious :notworthy:



ridium said:


> Just had some great news , 5x3x3 viv on its way ! will my ackies be too lost in there at their size? they are 3 to 4 inch long and 1 inch wide


Nah, they will be out and about making nuisances of themselves. They will be fine.



Barlow said:


> I knew you'd come round to the breeding side of things.:2thumb:
> 
> How's that Mertens egg looking? I've heard if you look carefully you can see your name embedded in the shell.:mf_dribble:


:lol2: ... I got my fingers crossed for him too.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Barlow said:


> I knew you'd come round to the breeding side of things.:2thumb:
> 
> How's that Mertens egg looking? I've heard if you look carefully you can see your name embedded in the shell.:mf_dribble:


You have no idea how BIG a grin that gave me reading that:2thumb:. . .THE egg is doing great. . .very positive vibe about things:thumb:. . . on the breeding subject. . .you never know. . .whilst I like the technical side of things (environmental system controllers and the like)the simplicity of allowing the animals the opportunity to "just do it" (. . .oooops MAY have just infringed copyright on that!!!) IS the ultimate:notworthy:. . .but I'm keen to prove keeping success before that: victory:


----------



## Barlow

cold blooded beast said:


> You have no idea how BIG a grin that gave me reading that:2thumb:. . .THE egg is doing great. . .very positive vibe about things:thumb:. . . on the breeding subject. . .you never know. . .whilst I like the technical side of things (environmental system controllers and the like)the simplicity of allowing the animals the opportunity to "just do it" (. . .oooops MAY have just infringed copyright on that!!!) IS the ultimate:notworthy:. . .but I'm keen to prove keeping success before that: victory:


Haha. Thought you might like that.

Wish breeding was that simple for the keeper. Good nesting options give me a daily headache!


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> ... I got my fingers crossed for him too.


Thanks. . .I hope everyone thinks that way. . .I mean I genuinely love to hear when other people are expanding their collections. . .or having breeding successes. . .it's a buzz. . .


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Barlow said:


> Haha. Thought you might like that.
> 
> Wish breeding was that simple for the keeper. Good nesting options give me a daily headache!


I know whos brains to pick when my young delinquents become knocked up and need some good laying options.

Assuming I have at least a 1:1 that is.



cold blooded beast said:


> Thanks. . .I hope everyone thinks that way. . .I mean I genuinely love to hear when other people are expanding their collections. . .or having breeding successes. . .it's a buzz. . .


I love looking at peoples new set ups, peoples reps growing, breeding successes. Its just awesome :no1:. All the best for you mate.


----------



## Railz

setup the 5x3x3 viv for them


----------



## Barlow

ridium said:


> setup the 5x3x3 viv for them
> image


Looks great mate, but are you sure you're achieving good basking temps with the bulb that far away?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

ridium said:


> setup the 5x3x3 viv for them
> image


WOW, that looks awesome.. that 5x3x3 looks huge! My 9x3x3 should be arriving tonight.. Im nervous about how big thats going to look :gasp:

Some issues for starters though mate...

Get that basking bulb over to the right a bit, kind of quarter the way across the viv, maybe 1/3 of the way, and bring it much much closer to the basking site. 
You want your surface area hitting 135f, my bulb is 100W and surrounded by a reflector providing a concentrated beam and that is about 15cm away from the basking site which is slate, I would imagine it would need to be closer with wood.
Also your compact UV wont be doing a thing there, their uv range is quite short, you might want to position in halfway down the back wall,
is there any way you can build that substrate up too?

Apart from that it looks ace :2thumb:

Did you buy it from ricks reptiles?


----------



## slinky_k

Barlow said:


> Looks great mate, but are you sure you're achieving good basking temps with the bulb that far away?


i was thinking that and the uv bulb am sure is supposed to be within 30cm,viv looks nice tho,


----------



## Railz

yeah its going to be lowered im just playing with the height to get the temp perfect


----------



## slinky_k

what should the humidity be people read a couple of opinions and most people seem to think around 50/55 % is that right or higher


----------



## slinky_k

ridium said:


> yeah its going to be lowered im just playing with the height to get the temp perfect


instead of lowering you could also put a higher platform for them to climb aswell


----------



## Railz

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> WOW, that looks awesome.. that 5x3x3 looks huge! My 9x3x3 should be arriving tonight.. Im nervous about how big thats going to look :gasp:
> 
> Some issues for starters though mate...
> 
> Get that basking bulb over to the right a bit, kind of quarter the way across the viv, maybe 1/3 of the way, and bring it much much closer to the basking site.
> You want your surface area hitting 135f, my bulb is 100W and surrounded by a reflector providing a concentrated beam and that is about 15cm away from the basking site which is slate, I would imagine it would need to be closer with wood.
> Also your compact UV wont be doing a thing there, their uv range is quite short, you might want to position in halfway down the back wall,
> is there any way you can build that substrate up too?
> 
> Apart from that it looks ace :2thumb:
> 
> Did you buy it from ricks reptiles?


got it from gumtree, thanks for the advice


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

ridium said:


> got it from gumtree, thanks for the advice


Yea Ive had vivs off the guy before, I think I know where you got it. The guy lives in canton? I wasnt too impressed, all my substrate used to fall out of the bottom and my crickets would escape through the gaps. Whats yours like?


----------



## Barlow

slinky_k said:


> i was thinking that and the uv bulb am sure is supposed to be within 30cm,viv looks nice tho,


I don't use UV mate.:2thumb:


slinky_k said:


> what should the humidity be people read a couple of opinions and most people seem to think around 50/55 % is that right or higher


I don't measure it. As long as I feel it hit me in the face when I open the viv then I'm happy.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

slinky_k said:


> what should the humidity be people read a couple of opinions and most people seem to think around 50/55 % is that right or higher


I dont have a hygrometer, I would assume mine is near the 40 -50% .. enough to steam the glass a bit, but not enough to create water droplets around the place, i plan on getting a hygrometer though to get it spot on.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Barlow said:


> I don't use UV mate.:2thumb:


 
If its in there though it might aswell be made use of : victory:


----------



## Railz

yeah the UV is just for lights to see them , no UV for monitors, and the basking lamp is now 12cm from a exo terra hide, and holding a nice temperature its also been moved to a 3rd of the way inside the viv, and the viv was from ponty mate not canton


----------



## slinky_k

Barlow said:


> I don't use UV mate.:2thumb:
> 
> 
> i no a let of people dont use them.but it wudnt do any harm been in there and wudnt it brighten up there colours aswell:2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> hey everyone ..what would general consensus be on this ..my V Tristis Orientalis is now approaching 13 months old and about 21-22" total length ..what age should I expect growth to top out?


Up to around 18months for most species i reckon they seem to stop doing the growth spurt thing.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> You have no idea how BIG a grin that gave me reading that:2thumb:. . .THE egg is doing great. . .very positive vibe about things:thumb:. . . on the breeding subject. . .you never know. . .whilst I like the technical side of things (environmental system controllers and the like)the simplicity of allowing the animals the opportunity to "just do it" (. . .oooops MAY have just infringed copyright on that!!!) IS the ultimate:notworthy:. . .but I'm keen to prove keeping success before that: victory:


ill admit to starting out just wanting to keep said animals but personally im coming round to the idea success can only be measured by captive breeding :blush: 

Its the best way of measuring how succesfull our captive efforts are... given there so far away from there home environment. 

not just a singular breeding either repeated breeding like many keepers are currently getting with ackies and argus's


----------



## cold blooded beast

slinky_k said:


> Barlow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't use UV mate.:2thumb:
> 
> 
> i no a let of people dont use them.but it wudnt do any harm been in there and wudnt it brighten up there colours aswell:2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> the main reason I might still provide UVB in my next enclosure is there may be improved visual perception of the world around the reptile . . .if they see that part of the spectrum. . if UVA is seen. ..and UVB might be seen by them. . .then . .perhaps provide it?
> . . I don't KNOW particularly about this. . .so can ONLY consider conclusion of research . . .but on the basis of successful keeping/breeding. . .results don't rely on what specialised reptile lighting provides
Click to expand...


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> slinky_k said:
> 
> 
> 
> the main reason I might still provide UVB in my next enclosure is there may be improved visual perception of the world around the reptile . . .if they see that part of the spectrum. . if UVA is seen. ..and UVB might be seen by them. . .then . .perhaps provide it?
> . . I don't KNOW particularly about this. . .so can ONLY consider conclusion of research . . .but on the basis of successful keeping/breeding. . .results don't rely on what specialised reptile lighting provides
> 
> 
> 
> to be honest the only benefit from uv that you can measure accurately is it brings out there coloration better.
> 
> everything else is purely speculative.
Click to expand...


----------



## Barlow

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I dont have a hygrometer, I would assume mine is near the 40 -50% .. enough to steam the glass a bit, but not enough to create water droplets around the place, i plan on getting a hygrometer though to get it spot on.





SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> If its in there though it might aswell be made use of : victory:





cold blooded beast said:


> slinky_k said:
> 
> 
> 
> the main reason I might still provide UVB in my next enclosure is there may be improved visual perception of the world around the reptile . . .if they see that part of the spectrum. . if UVA is seen. ..and UVB might be seen by them. . .then . .perhaps provide it?
> . . I don't KNOW particularly about this. . .so can ONLY consider conclusion of research . . .but on the basis of successful keeping/breeding. . .results don't rely on what specialised reptile lighting provides
> 
> 
> 
> Agree with you there mate. But what I'm interested in is those results. If I can get my monitors breeding, in fact not just breeding but thriving to their full potential then I'm happy. UV is not needed to achieve that. It's just another expense, and as this hobby is already expensive enoough I'm not going to shell out £40 every 6 months per enclosure just so my monitors can see a few more pretty colours. We keep these things captive in relatively miniscule enclosures and we can never come close to providing 100th of what they receive in nature. So I can't provide them with 5 foot deep burrows, or a varied diet consisting of aussie inverts and marsupials (sp?). So UV doesn't bother me. My monys seem to be thriving so I'll continue to support them as I have been doing. I know this is probably against the grain of how most people think, but that's just me and how I base my success.:2thumb:
Click to expand...


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> cold blooded beast said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree with you there mate. But what I'm interested in is those results. If I can get my monitors breeding, in fact not just breeding but thriving to their full potential then I'm happy. UV is not needed to achieve that. It's just another expense, and as this hobby is already expensive enoough I'm not going to shell out £40 every 6 months per enclosure just so my monitors can see a few more pretty colours. We keep these things captive in relatively miniscule enclosures and we can never come close to providing 100th of what they receive in nature. So I can't provide them with 5 foot deep burrows, or a varied diet consisting of aussie inverts and marsupials (sp?). So UV doesn't bother me. My monys seem to be thriving so I'll continue to support them as I have been doing. I know this is probably against the grain of how most people think, but that's just me and how I base my success.:2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> and its based on actual tested results not what every other lizard needs :lol2:
> 
> I dont know why but a lot of peeps seem to have preconceived notions that there identical to other lizards.
Click to expand...


----------



## Barlow

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Barlow said:
> 
> 
> 
> and its based on actual tested results not what every other lizard needs :lol2:
> 
> I dont know why but a lot of peeps seem to have preconceived notions that there identical to other lizards.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly mate. I wish I was around that night when you and arcadia John were having that debate. Away for xmas but I would have had quite a lot to add.
Click to expand...


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> ShaneLuvsMonitors said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly mate. I wish I was around that night when you and arcadia John were having that debate. Away for xmas but I would have had quite a lot to add.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes me to mate... :lol2:
> 
> i still didnt get what i asked for though which was results exactly pertaining to monitors.
> 
> So at some point im going to try it meself... personally im betting there isnt a :censor: o difference between the two groups aside from the brighter coloration
Click to expand...


----------



## Barlow

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Barlow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes me to mate... :lol2:
> 
> i still didnt get what i asked for though which was results exactly pertaining to monitors.
> 
> So at some point im going to try it meself... personally im betting there isnt a :censor: o difference between the two groups aside from the brighter coloration
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
Click to expand...


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> cold blooded beast said:
> 
> 
> 
> to be honest the only benefit from uv that you can measure accurately is it brings out there coloration better.
> 
> everything else is purely speculative.
> 
> 
> 
> even that on its own. . .may swing things for me to provide it! . .(could be a hangover from fishkeeping days. .when I providing Actinic and Metal halide even when ONLY stocking fish) . .Although I have tried 2x54w Arcadia tubes and compared with 2x54W Philips Master De lux 965. . .and have to say colour rendition difference was negligible* to be honest with myself . . .to the extent that I run 1xArcadia with1xPhilips both dimmed at 60% during peak photo cycle. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * that slight difference appeared most obvious with the marginally more green appearance of fake foliage. . .and not the colours of MY monitor. . perhaps a green or blue tree monitor might seem _enhanced _ in colour though?
Click to expand...


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> ShaneLuvsMonitors said:
> 
> 
> 
> even that on its own. . .may swing things for me to provide it! . .(could be a hangover from fishkeeping days. .when I providing Actinic and Metal halide even when ONLY stocking fish) . .Although I have tried 2x54w Arcadia tubes and compared with 2x54W Philips Master De lux 965. . .and have to say colour rendition difference was negligible* to be honest with myself . . .to the extent that I run 1xArcadia with1xPhilips both dimmed at 60% during peak photo cycle. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * that slight difference appeared most obvious with the marginally more green appearance of fake foliage. . .and not the colours of MY monitor. . perhaps a green or blue tree monitor might seem _enhanced _in colour though?
> 
> 
> 
> you have to compare em side by side with one being kept under uv and one not under uv
> 
> otherwise you wont notice it.
> 
> With mertens there gorgeous enough as it is. :lol2:
Click to expand...


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

ridium said:


> yeah the UV is just for lights to see them , no UV for monitors, and the basking lamp is now 12cm from a exo terra hide, and holding a nice temperature its also been moved to a 3rd of the way inside the viv, and the viv was from ponty mate not canton
> 
> image


Probably a different viv builder then chief.




Barlow said:


> ShaneLuvsMonitors said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly mate. I wish I was around that night when you and arcadia John were having that debate. Away for xmas but I would have had quite a lot to add.
> 
> 
> 
> The thing you have to remember is Arcadia John is trying to promote a product.
> 
> Im not putting UV in my new viv, They are too expensive and if those who breed them and keep them successfully do it without UV I feel its probably not worth it.
> 
> How long have you been keeping your monitors without UV Barlow?
Click to expand...


----------



## cold blooded beast

I wasn't around for that discussion either. . .I should add rather than be open to misinterpretation that when I talk colour rendition. . .I mean precisely that. . 
.not any long term impovement in a specimens _actual_ colour. . 

. . .just picking up on your (valid) point Shane about running side by side systems


----------



## Barlow

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Probably a different viv builder then chief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barlow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing you have to remember is Arcadia John is trying to promote a product.
> 
> Im not putting UV in my new viv, They are too expensive and if those who breed them and keep them successfully do it without UV I feel its probably not worth it.
> 
> How long have you been keeping your monitors without UV Barlow?
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed about John.
> 
> My auffies got it for the first 3 or 4 months after purchase. Other than that none have ever had it. Heck, in the nineties when I had a few larger monitors I didn't even know what it was. And I had a bosc who was 8 years old when I moved him on who's diet was 100% day old chicks.
Click to expand...


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> SuperSpeedyWheels said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably a different viv builder then chief.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed about John.
> 
> My auffies got it for the first 3 or 4 months after purchase. Other than that none have ever had it. Heck, in the nineties when I had a few larger monitors I didn't even know what it was. And I had a bosc who was 8 years old when I moved him on who's diet was 100% day old chicks.
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of auffies do they look like there gonna drop some more eggies :whistling2:
Click to expand...


----------



## cold blooded beast

Barlow said:


> SuperSpeedyWheels said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably a different viv builder then chief.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed about John.
> 
> My auffies got it for the first 3 or 4 months after purchase. Other than that none have ever had it. Heck, in the nineties when I had a few larger monitors I didn't even know what it was. And I had a bosc who was 8 years old when I moved him on who's diet was 100% day old chicks.
> 
> 
> 
> That makes a point that I have thought for many years. . .and only stipulating the obvious. . .my fish/inverts. . .and now my/our monitors don't read the books or marketing blurb of technical equipment made for our hobby. . .but I can't pretend the technology doesn't interest me. . .cos that's just the way I am. . . will I take the brave step (for me)and abandon reptile lighting. . . or!?!?!?!? . . :lol2h. . .i dunno just yet. . .
Click to expand...


----------



## Barlow

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Barlow said:
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of auffies do they look like there gonna drop some more eggies :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think so at the moment Shane. It did seem that way a couple of months back but it was a false alarm. I'll be moveing them into a new, improved enclosure in the next month or so. Been working on nesting options. Got a nestbox to add now aswell as the hollow logs full of leaflitter. I'll post some pics of it in half an hour or so. It's quite special looking.
> 
> The auffies don't seem to be as productive as ackies but as she's only laid her first ever clutch last year I think greater things are to come for 2012.
> 
> I did have trouble selling the babies tbh. I've still got 2 but they should be gone very soon. I think it was due to it being Xmas time rather than anything else. But not one went to a private buyer. All have gone/ are going to herp stores.
Click to expand...


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> ShaneLuvsMonitors said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think so at the moment Shane. It did seem that way a couple of months back but it was a false alarm. I'll be moveing them into a new, improved enclosure in the next month or so. Been working on nesting options. Got a nestbox to add now aswell as the hollow logs full of leaflitter. I'll post some pics of it in half an hour or so. It's quite special looking.
> 
> The auffies don't seem to be as productive as ackies but as she's only laid her first ever clutch last year I think greater things are to come for 2012.
> 
> I did have trouble selling the babies tbh. I've still got 2 but they should be gone very soon. I think it was due to it being Xmas time rather than anything else. But not one went to a private buyer. All have gone/ are going to herp stores.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so they were your babies being sold for £550 each :lol2:
> 
> im very shocked at that mate i thought you would of had no trouble :whip:
> 
> You might have to consider advertising over the pond nxt time
Click to expand...


----------



## Barlow

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Barlow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so they were your babies being sold for £550 each :lol2:
> 
> im very shocked at that mate i thought you would of had no trouble :whip:
> 
> You might have to consider advertising over the pond nxt time
> 
> 
> 
> Can't be arsed with the CITES paperwork tbh bud.
Click to expand...


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> ShaneLuvsMonitors said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't be arsed with the CITES paperwork tbh bud.
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah i forgot about cites think it works out at around a £10 per head.
> 
> a damn shame really they didnt sell as well id hoped.
Click to expand...


----------



## Barlow

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Barlow said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah i forgot about cites think it works out at around a £10 per head.
> 
> a damn shame really they didnt sell as well id hoped.
> 
> 
> 
> A bad time of year I think shane. May have to look at the price too, though I got £125 each in the end. It's not the cost of CITES that puts me off, it's the friggin hassle.
Click to expand...


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Barlow said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah i forgot about cites think it works out at around a £10 per head.
> 
> a damn shame really they didnt sell as well id hoped.
> 
> 
> 
> I looked past Auffies. . .when looking for dwarf. . .without doing the obvious Ackie thing. . .I don't know why. . .think they're gorge
Click to expand...


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> ShaneLuvsMonitors said:
> 
> 
> 
> I looked past Auffies. . .when looking for dwarf. . .without doing the obvious Ackie thing. . .I don't know why. . .think they're gorge
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely little monitors with one massive draw back... you never see the feckers :lol2:
Click to expand...


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> ShaneLuvsMonitors said:
> 
> 
> 
> A bad time of year I think shane. May have to look at the price too, though I got £125 each in the end. It's not the cost of CITES that puts me off, it's the friggin hassle.
> 
> 
> 
> better luck next time :no1:
Click to expand...


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> cold blooded beast said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely little monitors with one massive draw back... you never see the feckers :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> You saying that. . .I like Timors too. . .
Click to expand...


----------



## Barlow

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> cold blooded beast said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely little monitors with one massive draw back... you never see the feckers :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Not so with my hatchlings bud. I see them more than my hatchling ackies. Strange but true!
Click to expand...


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

The new viv has arrived! Build begins once ive finished my uni assignments. The thing looks huge!


----------



## Barlow

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> The new viv has arrived! Build begins once ive finished my uni assignments. The thing looks huge!


Pictures now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I don't care how many bits it is in.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Barlow said:


> Pictures now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I don't care how many bits it is in.


If Barlow wants to see ya bits!!!. . .send him PM. . .
. . sorry the vibe from the _other _
thread has followed me!!!!


----------



## cold blooded beast

Oh. . .glad you've got it ok btw mate:2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

cold blooded beast said:


> If Barlow wants to see ya bits!!!. . .send him PM. . .
> . . sorry the vibe from the _other _
> thread has followed me!!!!


There is no other thread!:lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Barlow said:


> There is no other thread!:lol2:


 
Barlow, head over to the m+t thread, to see the progress of the GTM viv so far :2thumb:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> If Barlow wants to see ya bits!!!. . .send him PM. . .
> . . sorry the vibe from the _other _
> thread has followed me!!!!


Im starting to get worried about you... are there any questions you'd like to ASKFRANK? lol

pics are on their way soon, my internets running slow right now


----------



## Barlow

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Im starting to get worried about you... are there any questions you'd like to ASKFRANK? lol
> 
> pics are on their way soon, my internets running slow right now


You mean Frank Retes right????:lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Barlow said:


> There is no other thread!:lol2:


oh really?



Dean Cheetham said:


> Barlow, head over to the m+t thread, to see the progress of the GTM viv so far :2thumb:


he can't apparently there isn't one!!


SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Im starting to get worried about you... are there any questions you'd like to ASKFRANK? lol


I'd embarrass Frank. . .
. . but nope. . .nothin to worry about. . .:lol2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Barlow said:


> You mean Frank Retes right????:lol2:


Oh dear.. haha .... I bet we all got plenty of questions for frank retes



cold blooded beast said:


> oh really?
> 
> 
> he can't apparently there isn't one!!
> 
> I'd embarrass Frank. . .
> . . but nope. . .nothin to worry about. . .:lol2:


Thats alright then... pics to follow


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Right so this is one of the side in comparison to my 4x2x2's










aww isnt she beautiful ... even if she does steal my pyjamas! :devil:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Dean Cheetham said:


> Barlow, head over to the m+t thread, to see the progress of the GTM viv so far :2thumb:


What?? No link??? Pppffffttt!!! :lol2:

Anywhoooos, evening boys!!

My humidity-tell me-thingy has packed in, any recommendations?
(and don't say "get a new one!!!!!")


----------



## cold blooded beast

Barlow said:


> You mean Frank Retes right????:lol2:


Stacks of jokes tonight


----------



## Railz

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Right so this is one of the side in comparison to my 4x2x2's
> 
> image
> 
> aww isnt she beautiful ... even if she does steal my pyjamas! :devil:
> 
> image


thats a 2ft viv and a midget wheres the 9ft?


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Right so this is one of the side in comparison to my 4x2x2's
> 
> image
> 
> aww isnt she beautiful ... even if she does steal my pyjamas! :devil:
> 
> image


Varanus girlius friendus . . .Or is it wifeatum? . . nice build:2thumb:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Right so this is one of the side in comparison to my 4x2x2's
> 
> image
> 
> aww isnt she beautiful ... even if she does steal my pyjamas! :devil:
> 
> image


Oooooooh, looks like it will be nice and easy to build :2thumb:
(all mine are flat packed - cant do the build the viv from wood thing!!!) :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

jo-jo-beans said:


> Oooooooh, looks like it will be nice and easy to build :2thumb:
> (all mine are flat packed - cant do the build the viv from wood thing!!!) :lol2:


It looks much better tho, built yourself :no1:


----------



## cold blooded beast

cold blooded beast said:


> Varanus girlius friendus . . .Or is it wifeatum? . . nice build:2thumb:


. . the viv I mean. . .oh!. . now I sound rude. . .I'm sorry. . .both are cracking matey


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Ps those pjs look quite girly!!!!!! :lol2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> Stacks of jokes tonight


Haha that one was good

You should bask in the glory of that one! 



ridium said:


> thats a 2ft viv and a midget wheres the 9ft?


Lol, your just jelous.. I beat the competition getting this one :lol2:


----------



## Racheykins90

cold blooded beast said:


> Varanus girlius friendus . . .Or is it wifeatum? . . nice build:2thumb:


Varanus fianceius infact!

Its not a viv for the ackies, its ben's new home! I'll open the glass door and feed him a mouse every now and then! and ill paint himg reen so he can be my substitute gtm for now!

:flrt:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Dean Cheetham said:


> It looks much better tho, built yourself :no1:


Did you ever see the Simpsons where homer builds the BBQ?? :lol2:


----------



## Racheykins90

cold blooded beast said:


> . . the viv I mean. . .oh!. . now I sound rude. . .I'm sorry. . .both are cracking matey



No offence taken, Im not a liker of the photo myself.

:blush:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

For those that dont venture to the M+T thread, my GTM viv build so far!


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> Varanus girlius friendus . . .Or is it wifeatum? . . nice build:2thumb:


haha thanks mate



jo-jo-beans said:


> Oooooooh, looks like it will be nice and easy to build :2thumb:
> (all mine are flat packed - cant do the build the viv from wood thing!!!) :lol2:





Dean Cheetham said:


> It looks much better tho, built yourself :no1:


I do like building my own, but I move out of this house in a few months, potentially to leicester to do a placement year, then to move back here to finish my final year... so all vivs need to be easy to move.



cold blooded beast said:


> . . the viv I mean. . .oh!. . now I sound rude. . .I'm sorry. . .both are cracking matey


Got that right :2thumb:


jo-jo-beans said:


> Ps those pjs look quite girly!!!!!! :lol2:


:blush: the blouse isnt mine I swear!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

jo-jo-beans said:


> Did you ever see the Simpsons where homer builds the BBQ?? :lol2:


 haha yeh drops the box in the cement! :roll2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Dean Cheetham said:


> For those that dont venture to the M+T thread, my GTM viv build so far!
> 
> image


That looks FRICKIN AWESOME Dean!!!

It's like your drawing has come to life!!! :lol2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Dean Cheetham said:


> For those that dont venture to the M+T thread, my GTM viv build so far!
> 
> image


Cracking build mate... how did you cut that perspex to straight! ... I cant cut the stuff for love nor money. The doors on our leo vivs are perspex... I had to put a wooden border around them just so they would fit!


----------



## Barlow

cold blooded beast said:


> Stacks of jokes tonight


And they seem to be getting worse!:lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Cracking build mate... how did you cut that perspex to straight! ... I cant cut the stuff for love nor money. The doors on our leo vivs are perspex... I had to put a wooden border around them just so they would fit!


 
Just used a general purpose saw mate :lol2:
Used a table saw to cut the grooves in the timber lengths, bead of silicone, then slid the perspex in and fixed the top of the frame after :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Racheykins90 said:


> Varanus fianceius infact!
> 
> Its not a viv for the ackies, its ben's new home! I'll open the glass door and feed him a mouse every now and then! and ill paint himg reen so he can be my substitute gtm for now!
> 
> :flrt:


lol. . .you just made me realise. . .I have a varanid collection of TWO. . .I have o Fianceeius too . . .how's he ever gonna get a bike in there?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

jo-jo-beans said:


> That looks FRICKIN AWESOME Dean!!!
> 
> It's like your drawing has come to life!!! :lol2:


He just needs to make it Dimensionally Transcendental and he'll be saving the world in no time :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

jo-jo-beans said:


> That looks FRICKIN AWESOME Dean!!!
> 
> It's like your drawing has come to life!!! :lol2:


Thanks Jo-Jo :no1:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> lol. . .you just made me realise. . .I have a varanid collection of TWO. . .I have o Fianceeius too . . .how's he ever gonna get a bike in there?


Monkey Bike!



Dean Cheetham said:


> Just used a general purpose saw mate :lol2:
> Used a table saw to cut the grooves in the timber lengths, bead of silicone, then slid the perspex in and fixed the top of the frame after :2thumb:


I was using a circular saw, think I was doing more melting than cutting. I'll try a general purpose saw next time.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Monkey Bike!
> 
> 
> 
> I was using a circular saw, think I was doing more melting than cutting. I'll try a general purpose saw next time.


yup trick is to keep the line your cutting tight to the surface your cutting it on to stop the perspex and saw blade flexing, you have to be very careful tho or you will shatter it : victory:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Dean Cheetham said:


> yup trick is to keep the line your cutting tight to the surface your cutting it on to stop the perspex and saw blade flexing, you have to be very careful tho or you will shatter it : victory:


I'll keep it in mind, although to be fair i found perspex to be a bit pricey compared to glass.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I'll keep it in mind, although to be fair i found perspex to be a bit pricey compared to glass.


Yup perspex is expensive for what it is but in a viv of this size and this much glass it would have cost a bomb and glaziers cant cut sqaure for peanuts! only need one 6x2 sheet for the whole front, cost me £35 :2thumb:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Dean Cheetham said:


> Yup perspex is expensive for what it is but in a viv of this size and this much glass it would have cost a bomb and glaziers cant cut sqaure for peanuts! only need one 6x2 sheet for the whole front, cost me £35 :2thumb:


Class is heavy too I guess. Not a bad price there, we were looking at sheets costing £70ish in B&Q before, they were no bigger than 4x2


----------



## Barlow

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> He just needs to make it Dimensionally Transcendental and he'll be saving the world in no time :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 Someones a mechanical engineer!


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Barlow said:


> Someones a mechanical engineer!


I didnt use google to help me find what word i was looking for I swear :whistling2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I didnt use google to help me find what word i was looking for I swear :whistling2:


 
:roll2: and theres me thinking your intelligent :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Dean Cheetham said:


> :roll2: and theres me thinking your intelligent :whistling2::lol2:


Haha, Oh how I would kill to be naturally intelligent.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Haha, Oh how I would kill to be naturally intelligent.


wouldnt we all :devil:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Dean Cheetham said:


> wouldnt we all :devil:


aye.. I could spend less time on study more time on monitors... what a better world that would be :mf_dribble:


----------



## Barlow

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Haha, Oh how I would kill to be naturally intelligent.


 It's not all it's made out to be. I have to work at day to day stuff. Like being able to stimulate dumb people in conversation. :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Haha, Oh how I would kill to be naturally intelligent.


murder or even manslaughter not neccessary. . .all that PM gear ratio and whatnot convo still has:notworthy: my head spinnin. . .dude. . .you're a smart one. . .just modest too


----------



## Barlow

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> aye.. I could spend less time on study more time on monitors... what a better world that would be :mf_dribble:


I've got a BSc hons in Environmental conservation. I study monitors more than I ever did for my degree. I suppose it is all about what captures our attention.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Barlow said:


> It's not all it's made out to be. I have to work at day to day stuff. Like being able to stimulate dumb people in conversation. :lol2:


haha. must be such a burden :lol2:



cold blooded beast said:


> murder or even manslaughter not neccessary. . .all that PM gear ratio and whatnot convo still has:notworthy: my head spinnin. . .dude. . .you're a smart one. . .just modest too


Thanks dude, Im just as smart as the next guy, theres guys I live with that are really gifted, get things first time round, think of some mad concepts and will have them in practice a week later. I just put a lot of extra time in, ...

when im not on here of course :lol2:.. RFUK is my vice....

1 more post and its bed time.... 20 posts later.... oh crap its 1 in the morning.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Barlow said:


> I've got a BSc hons in Environmental conservation. I study monitors more than I ever did for my degree. I suppose it is all about what captures our attention.


Thats interesting, you never know whos behind the avatar, i always had you pinned as a bright spark though. I had an awesome convo with cold blooded about some awesome stuff he's done too.

Im lucky to be doing a degree in something I am passionate about so the extra study hours, although tedious, often prove themselves interesting.

But your right, once you find a passion you cant learn enough about it, its always on your mind. I feel sorry for people without a passion to follow.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Thats interesting, you never know whos behind the avatar, i always had you pinned as a bright spark though. I had an awesome convo with cold blooded about some awesome stuff he's done too.
> 
> Im lucky to be doing a degree in something I am passionate about so the extra study hours, although tedious, often prove themselves interesting.
> 
> But your right, once you find a passion you cant learn enough about it, its always on your mind. I feel sorry for people without a passion to follow.


Totally agree, you can tell tho, that most of the guys on here are so switched on about reps. The things they come out with sometimes, I'm like - how the hell did you come up with that - it's amazing!! Shane especially!!! :no1:

I do always wonder myself about you guys :lol2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

jo-jo-beans said:


> Totally agree, you can tell tho, that most of the guys on here are so switched on about reps. The things they come out with sometimes, I'm like - how the hell did you come up with that - it's amazing!! Shane especially!!! :no1:
> 
> I do always wonder myself about you guys :lol2:


Definately. 

I could only dream of being as passionate about monitors as some of these guys...

I couldnt imagine myself owing more than 1 large monitor as I dont think I woudl have the time and commitment for anything more than that.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Definately.
> 
> I could only dream of being as passionate about monitors as some of these guys...
> 
> I couldnt imagine myself owing more than 1 large monitor as I dont think I woudl have the time and commitment for anything more than that.


All falls into routine :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Thats interesting, you never know whos behind the avatar, i always had you pinned as a bright spark though. I had an awesome convo with cold blooded about some awesome stuff he's done too.
> 
> Im lucky to be doing a degree in something I am passionate about so the extra study hours, although tedious, often prove themselves interesting.
> 
> But your right, once you find a passion you cant learn enough about it, its always on your mind. I feel sorry for people without a passion to follow.


lol. . .flattered. . but I can only hope to understand the sort of principles that you deal with. . .although I don't know it'd improve my quality of life if I did. . but it's still a hats off moment


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> ShaneLuvsMonitors said:
> 
> 
> 
> You saying that. . .I like Timors too. . .
> 
> 
> 
> I love timors getting rid of my pair was the worst decision i ever made i never heard from em again for a start :whip::whip:
> 
> Which was one of the conditions of sale.
Click to expand...


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> ShaneLuvsMonitors said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not so with my hatchlings bud. I see them more than my hatchling ackies. Strange but true!
> 
> 
> 
> ive never encountered either species that was CB... so cant comment.
Click to expand...


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> If Barlow wants to see ya bits!!!. . .send him PM. . .
> . . sorry the vibe from the _other _
> thread has followed me!!!!


:lol2: i didnt think chris swung that way


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> It's not all it's made out to be. I have to work at day to day stuff. Like being able to stimulate dumb people in conversation. :lol2:


:lol2: im ok so long as im passionate about the subject matter 

if not i generall go ummmm thats nice or what was that big word.


----------



## cold blooded beast

An out of date update !!!!!!















....
half way through last month. . .at about one year old


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jo-jo-beans said:


> Totally agree, you can tell tho, that most of the guys on here are so switched on about reps. The things they come out with sometimes, I'm like - how the hell did you come up with that - it's amazing!! Shane especially!!! :no1:
> 
> I do always wonder myself about you guys :lol2:



:lol2: my motto is research research research... some of the stuff though has taken hours to find out and the hours of back up research to make sure its bloody right damned 

I have to say though barlows right behind me if not in front of me. 

Steves though has forgotten more n ill ever learn i think. 

Im sure the guy eats monitor encyclopedias.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> An out of date update !!!!!!image
> image....
> half way through last month. . .at about one year old




:whip: why spank you marcus. 

Freckles is looking goood buddy 

and i have to say looking female :lol2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> :lol2: my motto is research research research... some of the stuff though has taken hours to find out and the hours of back up research to make sure its bloody right damned
> 
> I have to say though barlows right behind me if not in front of me.
> 
> Steves though has forgotten more n ill ever learn i think.
> 
> Im sure the guy eats monitor encyclopedias.


Breakfast, lunch and dinner . . . I heard!! :lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jo-jo-beans said:


> Breakfast, lunch and dinner . . . I heard!! :lol2:


dont forget snacks :lol2:


----------



## Barlow

cold blooded beast said:


> An out of date update !!!!!!image
> image....
> half way through last month. . .at about one year old


 Looking good and female.


ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> :whip: why spank you marcus.
> 
> Freckles is looking goood buddy
> 
> and i have to say looking female :lol2:


 Great minds!


----------



## Barlow

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> :lol2: my motto is research research research... some of the stuff though has taken hours to find out and the hours of back up research to make sure its bloody right damned
> 
> I have to say though barlows right behind me if not in front of me.
> 
> Steves though has forgotten more n ill ever learn i think.
> 
> Im sure the guy eats monitor encyclopedias.


You are well in front of me as far as complete monitor research goes. I am only interested in monitors in the captive environment. 

Sorry, thats a lie. I am interested in varanids in any env. It's only captivity that I seek to study. That is what I am about.


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> :whip: why spank you marcus.
> 
> Freckles is looking goood buddy
> 
> and i have to say looking female :lol2:


we all think that of you too dude. . .


:lol2:. . .now don't jus tickle me. . . WHIPme!



:blush:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Just checked the Ackie eggs and 2 have started to dent at 96 days. not long now


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Breakfast, lunch and dinner . . . I heard!! :lol2:


SIX meals a day I heard. . . ..one every two to two and a half hrs apart. . .gotta maintain that positive nitrogen balance ya know. . .sure Steve's done it all. . .
and yup. . certainly an encyclopedic knowledge


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> lol. . .flattered. . but I can only hope to understand the sort of principles that you deal with. . .although I don't know it'd improve my quality of life if I did. . but it's still a hats off moment


You easily could given the opportunity mate. But thanks anyway.



cold blooded beast said:


> An out of date update !!!!!!image
> image....
> half way through last month. . .at about one year old


Looking good Bud, looks like he got a big smile on his little face.



Nigel_wales said:


> Just checked the Ackie eggs and 2 have started to dent at 96 days. not long now


Awesome mate  good luck with them :2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> we all think that of you too dude. . .
> 
> 
> :lol2:. . .now don't jus tickle me. . . WHIPme!
> 
> 
> 
> :blush:


i would mate but sprained me whipping arm after the last session :whistling2::lol2: 

fudge me mate were gonna be terrible at the next monitor meet :lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> You are well in front of me as far as complete monitor research goes. I am only interested in monitors in the captive environment.
> 
> Sorry, thats a lie. I am interested in varanids in any env. It's only captivity that I seek to study. That is what I am about.



Lets be honest we both just love varanids :lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Nigel_wales said:


> Just checked the Ackie eggs and 2 have started to dent at 96 days. not long now


Nice work Nige :no1:


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> i would mate but sprained me whipping arm after the last session :whistling2::lol2:
> 
> fudge me mate were gonna be terrible at the next monitor meet :lol2:


NOT fudging you. . .lol. . .don't think either of us'd like it. . .plus be slightly disturbing for both our Mrs. . .:lol2:
. . .but yeah will be a laugh I reckon


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> NOT fudging you. . .lol. . .don't think either of us'd like it. . .plus be slightly disturbing for both our Mrs. . .:lol2:
> . . .but yeah will be a laugh I reckon



:lol2: PMSL mate 

Not to mention a divorce for me :lol2:

Still mate if it all goes pearshaped...


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

THEN WE CAN LIVE AS SODDING BATCHELORS :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

TOO funny. . .mate. . .you really are just TOO F:censor:kin funny:2thumb::notworthy::2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> TOO funny. . .mate. . .you really are just TOO F:censor:kin funny:2thumb::notworthy::2thumb:


it all comes naturally to me mate :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> it all comes naturally to me mate :lol2:


never lose it. . .its a gift. . .night mte


----------



## Barlow

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> it all comes naturally to me mate :lol2:





cold blooded beast said:


> never lose it. . .its a gift. . .night mte


Don't dirty this thread with your lesbian rubbish!:lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> Don't dirty this thread with your lesbian shit!:lol2:



Now now no need for that sort of language children read this thread after all... innuendo in the greatest of british traditions is all we need :lol2:


----------



## Barlow

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Now now no need for that sort of language children read this thread after all... innuendo in the greatest of british traditions is all we need :lol2:


 Quite right Shane. Amended as appropriate.


----------



## slinky_k

*perspex???*

so all the people who use perspex.will it not warp or bend etc with the heat as the baskin will 130-150 which is quite hot so was jus wondering.am gettin my viv built now and will be using 6mm acrylic.would this be fine


----------



## richardquinn

6mm acrylic should be fine, remember you talking Fahrenheit not celcius


----------



## slinky_k

richardquinn said:


> 6mm acrylic should be fine, remember you talking Fahrenheit not celcius


yeh i no lol.
what does everyone think of the mist foggers.are the ideal,waste of money.good for the humidity.just look good or pointless lol


----------



## Racheykins90

The new ackie viv is nearly ready...
Its 6x3x3 at the moment though because of vivexotics shoddy build quality, the 3rd compartment is wonky and there are gaps all over the place! :censor::bash:

Anywhoo Ben's making it look great as we speak, photos and his own words to follow! :2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Racheykins90 said:


> The new ackie viv is nearly ready...
> Its 6x3x3 at the moment though because of vivexotics shoddy build quality, the 3rd compartment is wonky and there are gaps all over the place! :censor::bash:
> 
> Anywhoo Ben's making it look great as we speak, photos and his own words to follow! :2thumb:


you should post more often... your more ellogant than he is :whistling2: 

:lol2: any oppertunity to take the mick


----------



## Barlow

Racheykins90 said:


> The new ackie viv is nearly ready...
> Its 6x3x3 at the moment though because of vivexotics shoddy build quality, the 3rd compartment is wonky and there are gaps all over the place! :censor::bash:
> 
> Anywhoo Ben's making it look great as we speak, photos and his own words to follow! :2thumb:


Can't wait!


----------



## slinky_k

what baskin bulbs is everyone using


----------



## Barlow

slinky_k said:


> what baskin bulbs is everyone using


120W par 38 for the ackies.

Normal 100W spotlight for peacocks (soon to be changed once they are in the new viv. Watch this space!)

GU10 50W halogen for the hatchlings.:2thumb:


----------



## Racheykins90

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> you should post more often... your more ellogant than he is :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2: any oppertunity to take the mick


He's very elegantally arranging the viv if that counts :whistling2:


----------



## slinky_k

Barlow said:


> 120W par 38 for the ackies.
> 
> Normal 100W spotlight for peacocks (soon to be changed once they are in the new viv. Watch this space!)
> 
> GU10 50W halogen for the hatchlings.:2thumb:


120w par38's.what the height of the viv.and do u use a thermostat on them or do u just adjust the height to get the correct temps


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> 120W par 38 for the ackies.
> 
> Normal 100W spotlight for peacocks (soon to be changed once they are in the new viv. Watch this space!)
> 
> GU10 50W halogen for the hatchlings.:2thumb:


120w mukka blimey :lol2: 

steves got an 80w for a 150f basking spot :lol2: 

still it just goes to show the variations in viv set ups needed. 

Its another art in itself getting em set up just right... muhc messing needed :lol2:


----------



## slinky_k

*these the correct ones*

1 x PAR 38 HALOGEN BULB 80W OR 120W E27 FLOOD SPOTLIGHT | eBay


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

slinky_k said:


> 1 x PAR 38 HALOGEN BULB 80W OR 120W E27 FLOOD SPOTLIGHT | eBay


Get em from b&q matey... ive had nout but bad experiences when ive bought those type of ebay. 

there only a £1.00 more :2thumb:


----------



## slinky_k

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Get em from b&q matey... ive had nout but bad experiences when ive bought those type of ebay.
> 
> there only a £1.00 more :2thumb:


cheers mate av have a look at b and q next week


----------



## Racheykins90

*Mine and Superspeedywheels New Ackie Viv*

Here are the photos from today!









Ben preparing himself to move into his new house!









9foot monster! (shame it's only 6x3x3 now though)





































No doubt he'll post more in a bit!
The ackies are in, been half asleep exploring already!

:flrt:


----------



## richardquinn

Great viv, is this for you ackies?


----------



## slinky_k

Racheykins90 said:


> Here are the photos from today!
> 
> image
> Ben preparing himself to move into his new house!
> 
> image
> 9foot monster! (shame it's only 6x3x3 now though)
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> No doubt he'll post more in a bit!
> The ackies are in, been half asleep exploring already!
> 
> :flrt:


wow looking good


----------



## richardquinn

richardquinn said:


> Great viv, is this for you ackies?


Just read the end.... Lol got my answer lol


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

richardquinn said:


> Great viv, is this for you ackies?


YUP :2thumb: ... was meant to be 9ft though :devil:


----------



## richardquinn

I'm sure that your ackies will love it just the same


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

richardquinn said:


> I'm sure that your ackies will love it just the same


Thanks mate :no1:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Racheykins90 said:


> Here are the photos from today!
> 
> image
> Ben preparing himself to move into his new house!
> 
> image
> 9foot monster! (shame it's only 6x3x3 now though)
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> No doubt he'll post more in a bit!
> The ackies are in, been half asleep exploring already!
> 
> :flrt:


Whilst I love the idea of giving em a full 9' length. . .6x3x3 is still massive. . .so. . .if. . you cant level stuff up to do 9'. . how about plonking an end on the odd module and house some thing:mf_dribble:in a 3'cube?


----------



## cold blooded beast

meant to also say it looks good you two. . .ahhhh . .sounds lovely. . .would love it if Gina shared my hobby. . .:lol2: . .well THIS one anyhow: victory:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Evening all,

Im afraid not really much to report on the build today, was a slow and fiddley day building the nest boxes and getting them mounted, the door needs a little trimming so not in place yet. Started the foam inside until the can decided it was going to play games and the top burst!
But here is the lights and water system (might need tweaking at later date)









And this is the viv with the front plinth now on and the nest boxes fitted :2thumb: (as you can see the foam is no where near finished, f:censor:g can!)


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> Whilst I love the idea of giving em a full 9' length. . .6x3x3 is still massive. . .so. . .if. . you cant level stuff up to do 9'. . how about plonking an end on the odd module and house some thing:mf_dribble:in a 3'cube?





cold blooded beast said:


> meant to also say it looks good you two. . .ahhhh . .sounds lovely. . .would love it if Gina shared my hobby. . .:lol2: . .well THIS one anyhow: victory:


haha put the crestie in the 3'cube! Im sure he would love it. Ive decided to keep the final compartment until I have a flat surface to utilise it 

It is great having a missus that enjoys the hobby too :no1:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Dean Cheetham said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Im afraid not really much to report on the build today, was a slow and fiddley day building the nest boxes and getting them mounted, the door needs a little trimming so not in place yet. Started the foam inside until the can decided it was going to play games and the top burst!
> But here is the lights and water system (might need tweaking at later date)
> image
> 
> And this is the viv with the front plinth now on and the nest boxes fitted :2thumb: (as you can see the foam is no where near finished, f:censor:g can!)
> 
> image
> image


Looking awesome dude :2thumb: Whats the foam for.. waterfall?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> meant to also say it looks good you two. . .ahhhh . .sounds lovely. . .would love it if Gina shared my hobby. . .:lol2: . .well THIS one anyhow: victory:


Amen to that buddy my missus is terrified of wee steve :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> haha put the crestie in the 3'cube! Im sure he would love it. Ive decided to keep the final compartment until I have a flat surface to utilise it
> 
> It is great having a missus that enjoys the hobby too :no1:


You absolutely certain you cant even the surface up. . .polystyrene?


----------



## cold blooded beast

Dean Cheetham said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Im afraid not really much to report on the build today, was a slow and fiddley day building the nest boxes and getting them mounted, the door needs a little trimming so not in place yet. Started the foam inside until the can decided it was going to play games and the top burst!
> But here is the lights and water system (might need tweaking at later date)
> image
> 
> And this is the viv with the front plinth now on and the nest boxes fitted :2thumb: (as you can see the foam is no where near finished, f:censor:g can!)
> 
> image
> image


what finishing process do you prefer for the spray foam mate? . . It's gonna look uber cool when done. . .nice job:notworthy:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> You absolutely certain you cant even the surface up. . .polystyrene?


I stupidly took a large cut out of the back section assuming that it was cut wrong as it wouldnt fit... Sooo I need to locate another back panel before I try again :bash:

My contract runs out here on 12/07, so in 7 months time the ackies will have grown enough to get that final section on in the new house, will probably just stay 6x3x3 right now, its bloody huge anyway!

need to find the leos some new vivs first though, been promising for a while now, probably vivexotics again just for the ease of it.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I stupidly took a large cut out of the back section assuming that it was cut wrong as it wouldnt fit... Sooo I need to locate another back panel before I try again :bash:
> 
> My contract runs out here on 12/07, so in 7 months time the ackies will have grown enough to get that final section on in the new house, will probably just stay 6x3x3 right now, its bloody huge anyway!
> 
> need to find the leos some new vivs first though, been promising for a while now, probably vivexotics again just for the ease of it.


I quite like the smaller viv-exotic viv stacks You have the odd gap but if you glue em and clamp em :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

as I've said before my EX55 and cabinet went together with not a single problem . . only shortfall I thought was not being 18mm thick . .the issue of deep substrate if not encouraging lay box deposition is sorted with a deep glass plinth positioned against the factory plinth. . .can also help stop dirt getting in the runners


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> as I've said before my EX55 and cabinet went together with not a single problem . . only shortfall I thought was not being 18mm thick . .the issue of deep substrate if not encouraging lay box deposition is sorted with a deep glass plinth positioned against the factory plinth. . .can also help stop dirt getting in the runners


Oi that way my idea :lol2: and yet ive never actually done it... :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Oi that way my idea :lol2: and yet ive never actually done it... :lol2:


lol. . .you do know I replaced the chip plinth with a glass one on mine. ..don't you? . . .siliconed in place. . .totally opens up the viewing window. . .plus. .where Freckles is such a shrimp. . .means I can see him/her!?!? even if my line of sight is from lower than the viv base


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> lol. . .you do know I replaced the chip plinth with a glass one on mine. ..don't you? . . .siliconed in place. . .totally opens up the viewing window. . .plus. .where Freckles is such a shrimp. . .means I can see him/her!?!? even if my line of sight is from lower than the viv base



I didnt actually mate. Nice job ive thought about doing sommat similar when i get a dwarf project going... so i can see them digging about :mf_dribble:


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> I didnt actually mate. Nice job ive thought about doing sommat similar when i get a dwarf project going... so i can see them digging about :mf_dribble:


ooooH spooky. . .digging. . .check this out

Freckled monitor digging - YouTube
not massively important. . .but my first upload
http://youtu.be/YNvlKITveQA
and having a sip in the second!


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Dean Cheetham said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Im afraid not really much to report on the build today, was a slow and fiddley day building the nest boxes and getting them mounted, the door needs a little trimming so not in place yet. Started the foam inside until the can decided it was going to play games and the top burst!
> But here is the lights and water system (might need tweaking at later date)
> image
> And this is the viv with the front plinth now on and the nest boxes fitted :2thumb: (as you can see the foam is no where near finished, f:censor:g can!)
> image
> image


Coming along nicely Dean :no1:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Looking awesome dude :2thumb: Whats the foam for.. waterfall?


Its for the fake background buddy, with a bit of grout and paint, should be all pucker :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

cold blooded beast said:


> what finishing process do you prefer for the spray foam mate? . . It's gonna look uber cool when done. . .nice job:notworthy:


Thanks bud, Its going to be finished up in grout and low voc exterior masonary paint (going for a grey effect) :2thumb:



jo-jo-beans said:


> Coming along nicely Dean :no1:


Cheers Jo-Jo, i am over the moon with it so far : victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Racheykins90 said:


> Here are the photos from today!
> 
> image
> Ben preparing himself to move into his new house!
> 
> image
> 9foot monster! (shame it's only 6x3x3 now though)
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> No doubt he'll post more in a bit!
> The ackies are in, been half asleep exploring already!
> 
> :flrt:


 
Looking good mate! How did you seal it after?



Dean Cheetham said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Im afraid not really much to report on the build today, was a slow and fiddley day building the nest boxes and getting them mounted, the door needs a little trimming so not in place yet. Started the foam inside until the can decided it was going to play games and the top burst!
> But here is the lights and water system (might need tweaking at later date)
> image
> 
> And this is the viv with the front plinth now on and the nest boxes fitted :2thumb: (as you can see the foam is no where near finished, f:censor:g can!)
> 
> image
> image


 
Looking good Dean fair play. You've got some talent bud, did you do carpentry at school or something? 

What's the plan with the foam, I've seen this done before? You going to try and carve something out of it or leave it as it is and grout it etc...?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Nigel_wales said:


> Looking good mate! How did you seal it after?


I used just an ordinary kitchen and bathroom sealant. The melamine looks like good quality, most of the edges have a melamine coating too, so I sealed all the edges just to keep moisture in rather than protect the wood. Its just the back panels that have exposed chip board so I just added extra sealant around there.


----------



## Nigel_wales

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I used just an ordinary kitchen and bathroom sealant. The melamine looks like good quality, most of the edges have a melamine coating too, so I sealed all the edges just to keep moisture in rather than protect the wood. Its just the back panels that have exposed chip board so I just added extra sealant around there.


 
That's cool, it should be fine mate! Everytime I moved one of my monitors to a new enclosure they would be more active that usual, scouting the place out. It's pretty cool to watch, must be sussing out the area/ territory! My sub adult Kim's explored every nook and cranny in a frenzy when I moved them and settled down into a routine after 24 hours! 

They seem to follow a strict routine now coming out a hour after lights on to bask, hunt and do other monitor stuff. Around 1pm - 2pm they disappear for a few hours then they come back out to catch the last of the evening's heat before going into hiding again. I'm amazed by the amount of Pinkies they can smash into them in 1 sitting now, one of them took 7 yesterday (they weren't very small Pinkies). One after the other while the other managed 6 :lol2:....


----------



## Racheykins90

Nigel_wales said:


> That's cool, it should be fine mate! Everytime I moved one of my monitors to a new enclosure they would be more active that usual, scouting the place out. It's pretty cool to watch, must be sussing out the area/ territory! My sub adult Kim's explored every nook and cranny in a frenzy when I moved them and settled down into a routine after 24 hours!
> 
> They seem to follow a strict routine now coming out a hour after lights on to bask, hunt and do other monitor stuff. Around 1pm - 2pm they disappear for a few hours then they come back out to catch the last of the evening's heat before going into hiding again. I'm amazed by the amount of Pinkies they can smash into them in 1 sitting now, one of them took 7 yesterday (they weren't very small Pinkies). One after the other while the other managed 6 :lol2:....


That's mental, the only thing our ackies have gone that greedy for recently has been wax worms, and some mince. They haven't shown much interest in crickets/locusts or roaches the last few days! hmm!

I'm on ackie watch, I mean studying whilst Ben's at uni.

:flrt:


----------



## Racheykins90

BBC iPlayer - Great Barrier Reef: Reef to Rainforest

If anyone fancies watching it just for the abundance of yellow spotted monitors!

(which is what drew me and ben to watch it!)


----------



## adamholtom85

I just my ackies and does anyone else do this watch then hunt? Its fascinating to watch especially speed and agility, i just watched the male dive bomb his water bowl after a cricket


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Nigel_wales said:


> That's cool, it should be fine mate! Everytime I moved one of my monitors to a new enclosure they would be more active that usual, scouting the place out. It's pretty cool to watch, must be sussing out the area/ territory! My sub adult Kim's explored every nook and cranny in a frenzy when I moved them and settled down into a routine after 24 hours!
> 
> They seem to follow a strict routine now coming out a hour after lights on to bask, hunt and do other monitor stuff. Around 1pm - 2pm they disappear for a few hours then they come back out to catch the last of the evening's heat before going into hiding again. I'm amazed by the amount of Pinkies they can smash into them in 1 sitting now, one of them took 7 yesterday (they weren't very small Pinkies). One after the other while the other managed 6 :lol2:....


 7 Pinkies?? bloody hell greedy bugger. How are they coming along dude?

Mine were in a routine in their old viv, one would be out when temps got right about 30 mins after lights on. The other two would be out an hour later would chill throughout the day doing monitor stuff, then about 5 o clock two of the dissapear while one of them stayed out until lights off.

I got a new lamp in my viv now, the exa terra clamp lamp, when lights go out the reflector glows greeny blue like moonlight for a few hours to give them time to find their burrows before it goes completely black.


----------



## adamholtom85

Here is a question im a bit shady about how many pinkies can i feed my adult ackies?


----------



## Nigel_wales

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> 7 Pinkies?? bloody hell greedy bugger. How are they coming along dude?
> 
> Mine were in a routine in their old viv, one would be out when temps got right about 30 mins after lights on. The other two would be out an hour later would chill throughout the day doing monitor stuff, then about 5 o clock two of the dissapear while one of them stayed out until lights off.
> 
> I got a new lamp in my viv now, the exa terra clamp lamp, when lights go out the reflector glows greeny blue like moonlight for a few hours to give them time to find their burrows before it goes completely black.


Tell me about it mate, they are coming along nicely. Awesome those exoterra clamp lamps sound good to. Take a pic if u can .



adamholtom85 said:


> Here is a question im a bit shady about how many pinkies can i feed my adult ackies?


Once a week I used to feed mine as many pinkies as they would eat in 5 - 10 minutes, occassionaly missing a week here and there. The rest of the time they would get a variety of inverts.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Racheykins90 said:


> BBC iPlayer - Great Barrier Reef: Reef to Rainforest
> 
> If anyone fancies watching it just for the abundance of yellow spotted monitors!
> 
> (which is what drew me and ben to watch it!)


Thanks for the heads up : victory:


----------



## Railz

I could sit and watch these all day!


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Nigel_wales said:


> Tell me about it mate, they are coming along nicely. Awesome those exoterra clamp lamps sound good to. Take a pic if u can .
> 
> 
> 
> Once a week I used to feed mine as many pinkies as they would eat in 5 - 10 minutes, occassionaly missing a week here and there. The rest of the time they would get a variety of inverts.


I'll get a pic tonight then dude :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> Looking good mate! How did you seal it after?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Dean fair play. You've got some talent bud, did you do carpentry at school or something?
> 
> What's the plan with the foam, I've seen this done before? You going to try and carve something out of it or leave it as it is and grout it etc...?


Cheers Nigel, didnt really do anything to do with capentry at school just little basic woodworking stuff like making book shelf ends etc, nothing of this scale!
With the foam i plan to leave it as it is and grout and paint it, might hack at it with a stanley if needs be, but i want a natural rocky look :2thumb:


----------



## slinky_k

anyone got any pics of the fake background so i can pinch a few ideas lol


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> Cheers Nigel, didnt really do anything to do with capentry at school just little basic woodworking stuff like making book shelf ends etc, nothing of this scale!
> With the foam i plan to leave it as it is and grout and paint it, might hack at it with a stanley if needs be, but i want a natural rocky look :2thumb:


 
Awesome looking forward to seeing it finished!



slinky_k said:


> anyone got any pics of the fake background so i can pinch a few ideas lol


 
I've made a couple of threads on mine, links below:


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/733306-new-viv-build-fake-rock.html


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/713520-first-attempt-fake-rock-build.html


----------



## slinky_k

Nigel_wales said:


> Awesome looking forward to seeing it finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've made a couple of threads on mine, links below:
> 
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/733306-new-viv-build-fake-rock.html
> 
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/713520-first-attempt-fake-rock-build.html


they look smart.what did u use to stick poly together and what paint and varnish lol.


----------



## Nigel_wales

slinky_k said:


> they look smart.what did u use to stick poly together and what paint and varnish lol.


 
No nails (the one that is safe to use with polystyrene) to stick the polystyrene into place and then I used a mixture of sandstone/ charcoal grout to get the colour I wanted. Lastly it was sealed off with watered down PVA glue and sand.... Really easy to do tbh, Paul P has done some very good ones using a similar technique!


----------



## adamholtom85

My little 2 male and female


----------



## Racheykins90

adamholtom85 said:


> My little 2 male and female
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image


Great photos mate, they're looking awesome!:flrt:


----------



## cold blooded beast

ridium said:


> I could sit and watch these all day!
> image


. . .and why wouldn't anyone. . .:no1: . .BIG fun. .small bundle


----------



## Railz

cold blooded beast said:


> . . .and why wouldn't anyone. . .:no1: . .BIG fun. .small bundle


 the thing is though since ive put that pic up i havent seen them :/ panicking somthings up, temps are all fine


----------



## cold blooded beast

ridium said:


> the thing is though since ive put that pic up i havent seen them :/ panicking somthings up, temps are all fine


Seriously. . .try not too panic. . .they're clever little things. . .they're prob just enjoying a lie in. . .they'll come out when rested and hungry. . .so long as there's nowhere they can get lodged in and be trapped
. . . assuming they haven't broken free in the night. . .gone clubbing. . .stayed over at someone elses. .rather than let you see them in such a state!!!:blush:


. . .They'll be fine:2thumb:


----------



## Railz

" I Think i Ate too Much "


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

adamholtom85 said:


> Here is a question im a bit shady about how many pinkies can i feed my adult ackies?


None feed fluffs or rat pups instead :2thumb:


----------



## adamholtom85

Thanks shane, i fed two pinkies last week and they was still hunting for food but ill try that.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

ridium said:


> " I Think i Ate too Much "
> image
> image
> image


Im not too sure about this, but ive been told easy on the scrambled egg for little uns, ive heard that it has something to do with blocking calcium intake... can anyone shed some light on this for me?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Im not too sure about this, but ive been told easy on the scrambled egg for little uns, ive heard that it has something to do with blocking calcium intake... can anyone shed some light on this for me?


I class it as a treat food ok for smll doses id avoid it more than once a month :2thumb:


----------



## Railz

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> I class it as a treat food ok for smll doses id avoid it more than once a month :2thumb:


 ye its a treat  , they wont eat mealies , and wanted to give them somthing other then locusts


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

ridium said:


> ye its a treat  , they wont eat mealies , and wanted to give them somthing other then locusts


roaches, morios, pachnoda grubs, waxies :lol2: 
Mine used to love turkish roaches... good fun watching em being hunted down.


----------



## Railz

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> roaches, morios, pachnoda grubs, waxies :lol2:
> Mine used to love turkish roaches... good fun watching em being hunted down.


 yea i have the setup ready , just need egg crates and the roaches , havent decided on turks or dubias yet though


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

ridium said:


> yea i have the setup ready , just need egg crates and the roaches , havent decided on turks or dubias yet though


Get both mine have been happily co-habiting for yonks :lol2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Get both mine have been happily co-habiting for yonks :lol2:


Yea get both! The Turkistans make my ackies go wild! they absolutely love them. 
The dubias dont get the same feeding response... but they are a great staple and breed like wildfire!


----------



## Railz

been a while since i seen people selling turks , dubias seem to be widely available


----------



## cold blooded beast

ridium said:


> " I Think i Ate too Much "
> image
> image
> image


do the scrambled egg pics mean they've come out? . . .:2thumb:


----------



## Railz

cold blooded beast said:


> do the scrambled egg pics mean they've come out? . . .:2thumb:


 yea they came out for about 15 mins then went back hiding and havent been seen since again


----------



## cold blooded beast

ridium said:


> yea they came out for about 15 mins then went back hiding and havent been seen since again


puts your mind at rest . .Top pics


----------



## Dean Cheetham

After things going horribly wrong with the can's of expanding foam yesterday, today its finally in!


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Dean Cheetham said:


> After things going horribly wrong with the can's of expanding foam yesterday, today its finally in!
> 
> image
> image


 
Lol havnt you grown up past making shadow puppets.... looks like 2 tree monitors sharing a biscuit :lol2:

haha, nah its looking good mate, cant wait to see it finished!


----------



## cold blooded beast

Dean Cheetham said:


> After things going horribly wrong with the can's of expanding foam yesterday, today its finally in!
> 
> image
> image


How many cans in total . . .and if you aren't working on it now. . . .crack on . . .no beer til 11.00pm.. .unless you can work and drink. . .without spilling it. . . .:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

cold blooded beast said:


> How many cans in total . . .and if you aren't working on it now. . . .crack on . . .no beer til 11.00pm.. .unless you can work and drink. . .without spilling it. . . .:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


In the end it took me 11 can's but got a deal on them and only cost £40 for all 11 can's :2thumb: gotta wait for it to dry abit! not sure if i should paint the exposed wood first or wait and do the grouting first :hmm:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Looking slightly hung over!!!








"Whats goin on. . .?"








"make sure you get my good side!"








"Don't you poke that lense down MY cork tube"








"Right. . I've had enough of this invasion of privacy . .I'm off"








"Kiss my _ _ _ _"


----------



## cold blooded beast

Dean Cheetham said:


> After things going horribly wrong with the can's of expanding foam yesterday, today its finally in!
> 
> image
> image


looking back over those. . .bet you've got foam sprayers wrist!!!!. . .:gasp:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

cold blooded beast said:


> looking back over those. . .bet you've got foam sprayers wrist!!!!. . .:gasp:


 
most definatley! w:censor:rs cramp :lol2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Dean Cheetham said:


> most definatley! w:censor:rs cramp :lol2:


He means writers cramp kids


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Dean Cheetham said:


> most definatley! w:censor:rs cramp :lol2:


This is the post that greeted me tonight when I logged on!! :lol2:

Good save Ben!! :no1:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> He means writers cramp kids


 
Yes....Yes i do! :whistling2:


----------



## Railz

i get that quite alot , wonder what my GP recommends


----------



## Dean Cheetham

ridium said:


> i get that quite alot , wonder what my GP recommends


 
A Girlfriend? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

jo-jo-beans said:


> This is the post that greeted me tonight when I logged on!! :lol2:
> 
> Good save Ben!! :no1:


:roll2:


----------



## Railz

Dean Cheetham said:


> A Girlfriend? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:no1:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Dean Cheetham said:


> A Girlfriend? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


wned8:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

jo-jo-beans said:


> This is the post that greeted me tonight when I logged on!! :lol2:
> 
> Good save Ben!! :no1:


Just looking out for the delicate ears ... or eyes technically...


----------



## jo-jo-beans

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Just looking out for the delicate ears ... or eyes technically...


And it's appreciated. I didn't know what that Dean was on about!!!!!
:lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

jo-jo-beans said:


> And it's appreciated. I didn't know what that Dean was on about!!!!!
> :lol2:


 
:whip:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Dean Cheetham said:


> After things going horribly wrong with the can's of expanding foam yesterday, today its finally in!
> 
> image
> image


Whoa I have to say mate that is gonna look awesome once the grout is done! What you got left to do?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Here are those pics for Nigel of the exo terra lamp reflector providing a moonlight glow after the bulb turns off...


















With the flash on


















Not great but you get the idea : victory:


----------



## Racheykins90

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Here are those pics for Nigel of the exo terra lamp reflector providing a moonlight glow after the bulb turns off...
> 
> image
> 
> image
> With the flash on
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Not great but you get the idea : victory:


Looks like a ufo in the ackie viv


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Here are those pics for Nigel of the exo terra lamp reflector providing a moonlight glow after the bulb turns off...
> 
> image
> 
> image
> With the flash on
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Not great but you get the idea : victory:





Racheykins90 said:


> Looks like a ufo in the ackie viv


Shame it doesn't hop along like the Pixar lamp .. clever idea


----------



## Nigel_wales

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Here are those pics for Nigel of the exo terra lamp reflector providing a moonlight glow after the bulb turns off...
> 
> image
> 
> image
> With the flash on
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Not great but you get the idea : victory:


Looks pretty cool fair play! 



Racheykins90 said:


> Looks like a ufo in the ackie viv


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Railz

Do you turn off your basking lights at night then mate?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> Whoa I have to say mate that is gonna look awesome once the grout is done! What you got left to do?


 
Hey Nigel,

I have still got to grout the walls and paint them, paint the top and bottom (inside), seal the roof with silicone, hang the door, decorate inside and obviously touch up's to the outside like filling sanding and painting, shouldnt take too much longer hopefully, grouting tonight :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Dean Cheetham said:


> Hey Nigel,
> 
> I have still got to grout the walls and paint them, paint the top and bottom (inside), seal the roof with silicone, hang the door, decorate inside and obviously touch up's to the outside like filling sanding and painting, shouldnt take too much longer hopefully, grouting tonight :2thumb:


bring on the groutage :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

ridium said:


> Do you turn off your basking lights at night then mate?


Not sure who that is directed at but I'll answer. No I don't my animals get 12 hours a day. Some people keep their lights on 24-7. Mine do fine on 12 hours a day and it halves the cost if they were on 24-7. 



Dean Cheetham said:


> Hey Nigel,
> 
> I have still got to grout the walls and paint them, paint the top and bottom (inside), seal the roof with silicone, hang the door, decorate inside and obviously touch up's to the outside like filling sanding and painting, shouldnt take too much longer hopefully, grouting tonight :2thumb:


Nice! Can't wait to see it finished now, your a brave man going down the painting route though!!! Hopefully the grout doesn't fill in to many nooks and crannies which really does set this apart from the polystyrene method I used... Probaly took you a lot less time to spray that in there than what it took me to cut out individual pieces and stick them in :lol2:


----------



## Railz

I guess u meant lights then mate , what about basking ? My lights are on a 12 hr cycle but basking is on 24/7


----------



## Nigel_wales

ridium said:


> I guess u meant lights then mate , what about basking ? My lights are on a 12 hr cycle but basking is on 24/7


My basking light comes on the same as my other lights. I dont provide any heat at all during the night as it doesn't drop lower than 75f. If I were to provide heat at night I would probaly do it with a ceramic to keep the ambients up.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

ridium said:


> Do you turn off your basking lights at night then mate?


If thats directeat me... I do. The clamp lamp has a coating on it... much like those glow in the dark stars you get in your room when your a kid, absorbs light energy throughout the day then provides a dull glowto help the animals find their burrows.

I dont see the point in keeping them on, its un natural to have midday temps at 12 o clock at night, you want your monitors in their burrows sleeping in my opinion. If its cold at night get a ceramic on a stat to hold about 20 degrees... but remember in a lot of desert type places where you find some monitors it can hit below freezing outside (depending on the monitors locality) as long as you provide sufficient temps throughout the day these should hold in the substrate throughout the night keeping them warm in their burrows : victory:


----------



## Railz

That will save some money on electric for more ackies :whistling2:


----------



## tomsteele

Hi, do ackies actually enjoy being in groups or is just that we like keeping them in groups?would an ackie prefer to be kept singularly?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> Not sure who that is directed at but I'll answer. No I don't my animals get 12 hours a day. Some people keep their lights on 24-7. Mine do fine on 12 hours a day and it halves the cost if they were on 24-7.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Can't wait to see it finished now, your a brave man going down the painting route though!!! Hopefully the grout doesn't fill in to many nooks and crannies which really does set this apart from the polystyrene method I used... Probaly took you a lot less time to spray that in there than what it took me to cut out individual pieces and stick them in :lol2:


What makes you say that about the paint mate? Am I missing something here?  it took me about an hour to do the foam  I think I'm going to have a play with the grout, might try and build it up in layers, will have to experiment!


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

tomsteele said:


> Hi, do ackies actually enjoy being in groups or is just that we like keeping them in groups?would an ackie prefer to be kept singularly?


People will have different opinions on this but heres my two pence...

I personally wouldnt keep ackies on their own. By owning a trio and seeing their interaction and behaviours with each other throughout the day I think that one kept on its own is lacking the stimulation that the ones kept in groups are getting from one another.

They fight and scrap, chase and mount one another. Steal food from each others mouths, bask together and follow one another around. 

Obviously you will get your aggressive ackies that you cant keep together.

Keeping them on their own wont do them any harm though and some keepers keep them on their own just fine. I just think keepers and reptiles alike are missing out on an integral part of varanus acanthurus behaviour and social interaction...

Other people may say different, but thats my opinion on the matter.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Dean Cheetham said:


> What makes you say that about the paint mate? Am I missing something here?  it took me about an hour to do the foam  I think I'm going to have a play with the grout, might try and build it up in layers, will have to experiment!


I would imagine that getting the rock effect with paint will be difficult. You'll need a lot of skill to pull it off.


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I would imagine that getting the rock effect with paint will be difficult. You'll need a lot of skill to pull it off.


Back on the subject of pulling it off!!! ...you wait until JJB pops in later ..she'll tut n smack bottoms .. so .. my advice ... Those that are able to .. misbehave .. :lol2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> Back on the subject of pulling it off!!! ...you wait until JJB pops in later ..she'll tut n smack bottoms .. so .. my advice ... Those that are able to .. misbehave .. :lol2:


:devil: haha... what shall we do, lets get some mroe RFUK infractions... as a trophy of our misdeeds...

much like an asbo or an illigitimate child in my neck of the woods... the more you have the more your respected


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> Back on the subject of pulling it off!!! ...you wait until JJB pops in later ..she'll tut n smack bottoms .. so .. my advice ... Those that are able to .. misbehave .. :lol2:


:lol2: Bend over!!!!!!! :lol2:


----------



## Railz

jo-jo-beans said:


> :lol2: Bend over!!!!!!! :lol2:


 i think i need to raise the tone in this place! JJB behave yourself!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I would imagine that getting the rock effect with paint will be difficult. You'll need a lot of skill to pull it off.


 
This is quite true! any other suggestions?
If it looks naff, i will just hide it all with foliage :lol2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

ridium said:


> i think i need to raise the tone in this place! JJB behave yourself!


Ahem ahem!!

Look back on this thread Mister!!

You'll discover that I'm the sensible one!! :lol2:


----------



## Railz

jo-jo-beans said:


> Ahem ahem!!
> 
> Look back on this thread Mister!!
> 
> You'll discover that I'm the sensible one!! :lol2:


i know you keep these guy in check:no1:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

I honestly can't wait to see it finished Dean.

So excited for you, and I bet that Mr and Mrs Hobo are just gonna love it :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

ridium said:


> i know you keep these guy in check:no1:


not possible :whistling2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

ridium said:


> i know you keep these guy in check:no1:


I'll tell ya, it's tough!!! :whip:


----------



## Railz

its DC whos the trouble maker ive already learnt that , and in other news ive finally got roaches!


----------



## jo-jo-beans

ridium said:


> its DC whos the trouble maker ive already learnt that , and in other news ive finally got roaches!


Yup, yup, yup. He plays it all innocent as well.

Marcus is just as bad!!! :lol2:

Then Ben, need I continue????






Ach, you know I luvs yas all!!!


----------



## Jamesferrassie

Dean Cheetham said:


> This is quite true! any other suggestions?
> If it looks naff, i will just hide it all with foliage :lol2:


 
Looks like the build is going to turn out great! How ive done all my vivs is 4 layers of grout over the poly/expanding foam. BUT instead of paint the grout, I mix sand with pva to make like a sand paste which is then pasted onto the grout. Reason being is that the texture from the sand will give you a great base to paint and to make it look more like rocks. 


With the paint stage, id recommend doing a dry brushing technique starting with a dark base colour and slowly building up to a lighter colour. As i said with the different textures you should be able to build up a very convincing fake stone/rock wall.

I hope this helps :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Jamesferrassie said:


> Looks like the build is going to turn out great! How ive done all my vivs is 4 layers of grout over the poly/expanding foam. BUT instead of paint the grout, I mix sand with pva to make like a sand paste which is then pasted onto the grout. Reason being is that the texture from the sand will give you a great base to paint and to make it look more like rocks.
> 
> 
> With the paint stage, id recommend doing a dry brushing technique starting with a dark base colour and slowly building up to a lighter colour. As i said with the different textures you should be able to build up a very convincing fake stone/rock wall.
> 
> I hope this helps :2thumb:


Cheers james, i have been thinking of going down this route, just wasnt sure how it would look!
Might look into it more : victory:
Oh and guys, im no trouble maker honest :whistling2:
I cant wait either JJB, been up at 5am and getting to bed at 12pm for the last week! im exhausted! 
But the war must go on!! :war:


----------



## Racheykins90

jo-jo-beans said:


> Yup, yup, yup. He plays it all innocent as well.
> 
> Marcus is just as bad!!! :lol2:
> 
> Then Ben, need I continue????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ach, you know I luvs yas all!!!


He's a trouble maker alright!:whip:

Just thought I would add some Elegance to thread tonight..not at Ben's house for a few days now, missing the ackies shenanigans already!! 
Need to get cctv in the ackie viv set up :whistling2:


----------



## Railz

Racheykins90 said:


> He's a trouble maker alright!:whip:
> 
> Just thought I would add some Elegance to thread tonight..not at Ben's house for a few days now, missing the ackies shenanigans already!!
> Need to get cctv in the ackie viv set up :whistling2:


 get him to setup a ackie cam lol webcam access when ever u need it :lol2:


----------



## Railz

wait i think i need a sky plus function , i now go to work a just when they wake , and come home when they are asleep


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Ahem ahem!!
> 
> Look back on this thread Mister!!
> 
> You'll discover that I'm the sensible one!! :lol2:


UHHHHHHH??? . . .
. . .
. .NOPE!
:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

One night off and I miss all the fun... started my new job......


cleaning a gym until 11 o clock at night.


cant wait to finally not be a student any more. :devil:


----------



## Railz

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> One night off and I miss all the fun... started my new job......
> 
> 
> cleaning a gym until 11 o clock at night.
> 
> 
> cant wait to finally not be a student any more. :devil:


 there was fun~?


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Just wondering, do any of your Ackie munch on fruit or veg??

I've got a bowl in the viv, with roaches in it constantly, got bits of fruit and veg in there too, so that there is always gut loaded food in there for them.

Anywhoos, noticed the other day that one of the Ackies was ripping into a blueberry!!! Looked as if he was enjoying it as well!! :2thumb:


----------



## Racheykins90

jo-jo-beans said:


> Just wondering, do any of your Ackie munch on fruit or veg??
> 
> I've got a bowl in the viv, with roaches in it constantly, got bits of fruit and veg in there too, so that there is always gut loaded food in there for them.
> 
> Anywhoos, noticed the other day that one of the Ackies was ripping into a blueberry!!! Looked as if he was enjoying it as well!! :2thumb:



"mmmm I've never seen one of these blue bugs that rolls around when you touch it before, very sweet nom nom nom"
:flrt:

Havent seen ours eating any, never had fruit in there though as far as I know, we've got live plants in there now so they better not start eating them!


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Racheykins90 said:


> "mmmm I've never seen one of these blue bugs that rolls around when you touch it before, very sweet nom nom nom"
> :flrt:
> 
> Havent seen ours eating any, never had fruit in there though as far as I know, we've got live plants in there now so they better not start eating them!



Oooohh what kind of live plants have you got in there?


----------



## Racheykins90

jo-jo-beans said:


> Oooohh what kind of live plants have you got in there?


Just some small foliage plants from B&Q, small dragon tree, spider plants, grass type plants  Ben wanted the new viv to look as natural as possible inside


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Racheykins90 said:


> Just some small foliage plants from B&Q, small dragon tree, spider plants, grass type plants  Ben wanted the new viv to look as natural as possible inside


Cool, never really sure what plants are safe, so I tend to go for the fakeus plasticus (Latin name :lol2.


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Just wondering, do any of your Ackie munch on fruit or veg??
> 
> I've got a bowl in the viv, with roaches in it constantly, got bits of fruit and veg in there too, so that there is always gut loaded food in there for them.
> 
> Anywhoos, noticed the other day that one of the Ackies was ripping into a blueberry!!! Looked as if he was enjoying it as well!! :2thumb:


well at the risk of being too silly for you JJB (what with the wacky vibe that's recently been brought to the proceedings)

It'll be interesting if your sweet Ackies get blue stained lips from the blue berries,they'll look like mini mertens ish..


----------



## Railz

threw aload of baby roaches in with the ackies this morning and think they got 1 each before they buried themselves , damn things


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> well at the risk of being too silly for you JJB (what with the wacky vibe that's recently been brought to the proceedings)
> 
> It'll be interesting if your sweet Ackies get blue stained lips from the blue berries,they'll look like mini mertens ish..


Aaaawwwww that would be sooooo cute.

Or remember that scam in Japan, where they were breeding and selling these cute poodle type dogs? That em just turned out to be sheep, that were sheared rather fancy :lol2: (idiots!! As soon as I seen the pic, I was like - OMG IT'S A SHEEP!!!), Anywhoooos, I could use a blue sharpie, give them some blue lips - Dwarf Mertens - very rare!! :whistling2:

Ps the scam was only spotted when a leading Japanese actress said her "poodle" refused to bark and eat dog food!!!!! :lol2::lol2::bash::bash:


----------



## Dee_Williams

ridium said:


> threw aload of baby roaches in with the ackies this morning and think they got 1 each before they buried themselves , damn things


they tend to unbury on a night.  they will also wander when hungry......


----------



## Railz

jo-jo-beans said:


> Aaaawwwww that would be sooooo cute.
> 
> Or remember that scam in Japan, where they were breeding and selling these cute poodle type dogs? That em just turned out to be sheep, that were sheared rather fancy :lol2: (idiots!! As soon as I seen the pic, I was like - OMG IT'S A SHEEP!!!), Anywhoooos, I could use a blue sharpie, give them some blue lips - Dwarf Mertens - very rare!! :whistling2:
> 
> Ps the scam was only spotted when a leading Japanese actress said her "poodle" refused to bark and eat dog food!!!!! :lol2::lol2::bash::bash:


off to google :lol2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

ridium said:


> threw aload of baby roaches in with the ackies this morning and think they got 1 each before they buried themselves , damn things


That's why I put them in a bowl :2thumb:

Was just out the poundshop, like a wee ceramic roasting bowl, it's only about 2" deep, but they can't climb outta it :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Aaaawwwww that would be sooooo cute.
> 
> Or remember that scam in Japan, where they were breeding and selling these cute poodle type dogs? That em just turned out to be sheep, that were sheared rather fancy :lol2: (idiots!! As soon as I seen the pic, I was like - OMG IT'S A SHEEP!!!), Anywhoooos, I could use a blue sharpie, give them some blue lips - Dwarf Mertens - very rare!! :whistling2:
> 
> Ps the scam was only spotted when a leading Japanese actress said her "poodle" refused to bark and eat dog food!!!!! :lol2::lol2::bash::bash:


remember that very clearly. . .and same thing. . .HE HE sHEep . . how stupid must some one be""""""""""""


----------



## Railz

it seems it was just a hoax story, but i wouldnt put it past the japanese


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jo-jo-beans said:


> Yup, yup, yup. He plays it all innocent as well.
> 
> Marcus is just as bad!!! :lol2:
> 
> Then Ben, need I continue????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ach, you know I luvs yas all!!!


me to im innocent :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Dean Cheetham said:


> This is quite true! any other suggestions?
> If it looks naff, i will just hide it all with foliage :lol2:


dry brush it matey. :2thumb: 

Id do the grout in lots of thin layers... itll take longer but youll get a better coverage.


----------



## Railz

I feel like I have kids I'm getting upset that I go to work when my ackies wake up and they are asleep when I come home , how sad am I :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

ridium said:


> I feel like I have kids I'm getting upset that I go to work when my ackies wake up and they are asleep when I come home , how sad am I :lol2:


well. . .you MIGHT be sad . . . .I haven't decided yet!!!!!:lol2:. . . .BUT. . .I can say. . .I say bye to my family and look in on the viv each time I leave . . .so PERHAPS. . .I too am sad. . .:lol2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> well. . .you MIGHT be sad . . . .I haven't decided yet!!!!!:lol2:. . . .BUT. . .I can say. . .I say bye to my family and look in on the viv each time I leave . . .so PERHAPS. . .I too am sad. . .:lol2:


Mine get goodnight kisses every night :flrt: and a little stroke in the morning before I leave :flrt:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Mine get goodnight kisses every night :flrt: and a little stroke in the morning before I leave :flrt:


Gina does that to me too!!!:2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

This grouting is a slow process in a viv so big :devil:


----------



## Railz

glad im not the only 1 then  rather you then me DC ,but when your done you can always come do mine


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> Gina does that to me too!!!:2thumb:


After I posted, I thought, nah, he won't take it the wrong way, will he??
(obviously referring to you sir)



Dean Cheetham said:


> This grouting is a slow process in a viv so big :devil:


I feel your pain my friend. After just doing a partial background in a 4x2x2 I decided to go with plants in the Ackies.

It'll look sooooopa awesome tho!! :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> After I posted, I thought, nah, he won't take it the wrong way, will he??
> (obviously referring to you sir)
> 
> 
> 
> I feel your pain my friend. After just doing a partial background in a 4x2x2 I decided to go with plants in the Ackies.
> 
> It'll look sooooopa awesome tho!! :2thumb:


I have never taken it "the wrong way". . :lol2:. . .on track. . how the Pickle trio?. . .oh and for the record. . I stroke my lizard too


----------



## Railz

cold blooded beast said:


> I have never taken it "the wrong way". . :lol2:. . .on track. . how the Pickle trio?. . .oh and for the record. . I stroke my lizard too


 :gasp: you'll go blind!


----------



## bossybossy

Lol this thread is great. im sure the hardwork will be worth it dean in the end keep pushing on dude:2thumb:


----------



## Railz

its ok it is the *"dwarf"* monitor thread :whistling2:


----------



## bossybossy

I was aware of that ridium lol. I shall be the proud owner of a trio of dwarfs in the near future woop woop


----------



## Railz

bossybossy said:


> I was aware of that ridium lol. I shall be the proud owner of a trio of dwarfs in the near future woop woop


 was more based on DC stroking his lizard  , which are you getting? i have 2 ackies and hopefully having another 3 from nigel soon


----------



## bossybossy

Oh i see lol, im getting a trio of ackies from dean will be my first time i have owned a monitor or should i say monitors. Im more of a royal man but have been looking at these for a while and can no longer resist


----------



## Railz

bossybossy said:


> Oh i see lol, im getting a trio of ackies from dean will be my first time i have owned a monitor or should i say monitors. Im more of a royal man but have been looking at these for a while and can no longer resist


 yea i was totally the same , now selling all my royal collection to concerntrate on monitors


----------



## bossybossy

I was thinking the other day i hope i dont get the bug with the monitors like i did with the royals, honestly i got no more room. The royals arent so bad as i house them in racking systems, but seriously i have no room for anything else will have to put a block on all my funds, tell the misses to use every available space in the house now before i start walking round the house with a tape measure in my hand lol.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Left side grouting complete.










Middle + Right has its first coat.


----------



## Railz

Dean Cheetham said:


> Left side grouting complete.
> image
> 
> 
> Middle + Right has its first coat.
> image
> image


 looks great mate , a huge build


----------



## bossybossy

Looking good well done mate


----------



## cold blooded beast

Dean Cheetham said:


> Left side grouting complete.
> image
> 
> 
> Middle + Right has its first coat.
> image
> image


really awesome looking texture . . .think its gonna be one very impressive home when done. . .looking forward to completion even more as you progress. . .Hats off squire


----------



## Dean Cheetham

ridium said:


> looks great mate , a huge build





bossybossy said:


> Looking good well done mate





cold blooded beast said:


> really awesome looking texture . . .think its gonna be one very impressive home when done. . .looking forward to completion even more as you progress. . .Hats off squire


 
Cheers guys, not entirely happy with the grouting myself but it was my 1st attempt and could be worse i guess :whistling2:
1 more finishing coat on the middle and right side tomorrow:no1:


----------



## Railz

how many hours a day are you spending on it?


----------



## cold blooded beast

Dean Cheetham said:


> Cheers guys, not entirely happy with the grouting myself but it was my 1st attempt and could be worse i guess :whistling2:
> 1 more finishing coat on the middle and right side tomorrow:no1:


trust me mate.. .it'll finish up a success. . .you using a dry brush technique? . ..or a sand splash method (throwing sand across in straight lines. . .alternating the colour mix slightly?)


----------



## Dean Cheetham

at the moment 3-4 roughly. after a normal work day of 5am-16:30 i might add :devil:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

cold blooded beast said:


> trust me mate.. .it'll finish up a success. . .you using a dry brush technique? . ..or a sand splash method (throwing sand across in straight lines. . .alternating the colour mix slightly?)


I think im going to Pva and sand it then paint it once its dried : victory:
Gunna try and paint it building up the layers and im tempted to give Jaymz's idea a go of possible screwing up a carrier bag and dabbing it over, who knows :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Dean Cheetham said:


> I think im going to Pva and sand it then paint it once its dried : victory:
> Gunna try and paint it building up the layers and im tempted to give Jaymz's idea a go of possible screwing up a carrier bag and dabbing it over, who knows :lol2:


I went to see his collection a while back. . .and it's really effective. . .hmmm. . .prob real scope to explore combining that technique with what you have. . .:notworthy:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

cold blooded beast said:


> I went to see his collection a while back. . .and it's really effective. . .hmmm. . .prob real scope to explore combining that technique with what you have. . .:notworthy:


Yeh im thinking hard on it, might test it first, got a spare can of foam : victory:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

ridium said:


> its ok it is the *"dwarf"* monitor thread :whistling2:


 
thats why marcus posts here a lot he fits in with small things make him feel comfortable :whistling2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Dean Cheetham said:


> at the moment 3-4 roughly. after a normal work day of 5am-16:30 i might add :devil:


Well guess what matey... over 24hrs straight awake now matey :devil:


----------



## Barlow

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Well guess what matey... over 24hrs straight awake now matey :devil:


 Nutter!


----------



## rex636

Dean Cheetham said:


> Left side grouting complete.
> image
> 
> 
> Middle + Right has its first coat.
> image
> image


Coming along nicely dean, won't be to long and all the late nights will be a distant memory when sitting in front of your custom viv.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

This should rival Ife's best attempt!! :lol2:



cold blooded beast said:


> I have never taken it "the wrong way". . :lol2:. . .on track. . how the Pickle trio?. . .oh and for the record. . I stroke my lizard too


They are getting on brilliantly Marcus, settled in really well. They let me stroke them (sitting at my desk and giggling as I type that - that's your fault!!! lol). But I've got to be careful and gentle - it's not like petting Sol.

All of them will take waxworms out my hand, and locusts from the tongs (I dont wanna touch em!!:devil



bossybossy said:


> I was aware of that ridium lol. I shall be the proud owner of a trio of dwarfs in the near future woop woop





bossybossy said:


> Oh i see lol, im getting a trio of ackies from dean will be my first time i have owned a monitor or should i say monitors. Im more of a royal man but have been looking at these for a while and can no longer resist


Whoooooohoooooo!!!! You sooo won't regret it, and YUP, you'll get addicted. And :welcome:



Dean Cheetham said:


> Left side grouting complete.
> image
> Middle + Right has its first coat.
> image
> image





Dean Cheetham said:


> at the moment 3-4 roughly. after a normal work day of 5am-16:30 i might add :devil:


It's coming together, and you soooooo know all that hard work and time will be worth it :no1:



Dean Cheetham said:


> I think im going to Pva and sand it then paint it once its dried : victory:
> Gunna try and paint it building up the layers and im tempted to give Jaymz's idea a go of possible screwing up a carrier bag and dabbing it over, who knows :lol2:


Sounds like a plan!! Jay's vivs do look rather awesome



cold blooded beast said:


> I went to see his collection a while back. . .and it's really effective. . .hmmm. . .prob real scope to explore combining that technique with what you have. . .:notworthy:


OOhhhh what's that?



ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Well guess what matey... over 24hrs straight awake now matey :devil:


DEDICATION!!! or Insomnia!! nope agree with Chris - Nutter!!! lol


----------



## Dean Cheetham

rex636 said:


> Coming along nicely dean, won't be to long and all the late nights will be a distant memory when sitting in front of your custom viv.





jo-jo-beans said:


> This should rival Ife's best attempt!! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> They are getting on brilliantly Marcus, settled in really well. They let me stroke them (sitting at my desk and giggling as I type that - that's your fault!!! lol). But I've got to be careful and gentle - it's not like petting Sol.
> 
> All of them will take waxworms out my hand, and locusts from the tongs (I dont wanna touch em!!:devil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoooooohoooooo!!!! You sooo won't regret it, and YUP, you'll get addicted. And :welcome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's coming together, and you soooooo know all that hard work and time will be worth it :no1:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan!! Jay's vivs do look rather awesome
> 
> 
> OOhhhh what's that?
> 
> 
> 
> DEDICATION!!! or Insomnia!! nope agree with Chris - Nutter!!! lol


 
Cheers guys/girls, the ultimate reward will be seeing it finished and the GTM's appreciating the time and effort i have put in! :2thumb:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Dean Cheetham said:


> Cheers guys/girls, the ultimate reward will be seeing it finished and the GTM's appreciating the time and effort i have put in! :2thumb:


Oooohhh, do you think they'll make you a card? :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

jo-jo-beans said:


> Oooohhh, do you think they'll make you a card? :lol2:


Nope.... but i do hope they make me some lovely babies :no1:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Dean Cheetham said:


> Nope.... but i do hope they make me some lovely babies :no1:


Give them a chance!!! 

And those would be some beautiful babies!!!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

jo-jo-beans said:


> Give them a chance!!!
> 
> And those would be some beautiful babies!!!


Oh i am giving them time Jo-jo, just looking into the future, Im building the viv so their home is spot on for breeding conditions so maybe if im lucky in the next couple years :mf_dribble:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jo-jo-beans said:


> This should rival Ife's best attempt!! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> They are getting on brilliantly Marcus, settled in really well. They let me stroke them (sitting at my desk and giggling as I type that - that's your fault!!! lol). But I've got to be careful and gentle - it's not like petting Sol.
> 
> All of them will take waxworms out my hand, and locusts from the tongs (I dont wanna touch em!!:devil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoooooohoooooo!!!! You sooo won't regret it, and YUP, you'll get addicted. And :welcome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's coming together, and you soooooo know all that hard work and time will be worth it :no1:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan!! Jay's vivs do look rather awesome
> 
> 
> OOhhhh what's that?
> 
> 
> 
> DEDICATION!!! or Insomnia!! nope agree with Chris - Nutter!!! lol


Neither... id explain but im not allowed to discuss incidents :lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Dean Cheetham said:


> Oh i am giving them time Jo-jo, just looking into the future, Im building the viv so their home is spot on for breeding conditions so maybe if im lucky in the next couple years :mf_dribble:


i think youve got it spot on... the misting system is a brilliant touch specially if the nozzles will replicate natural rain as close as poss :2thumb: 

These guys seem to breed with high humidity and loads of food :mf_dribble:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Dean Cheetham said:


> Oh i am giving them time Jo-jo, just looking into the future, Im building the viv so their home is spot on for breeding conditions so maybe if im lucky in the next couple years :mf_dribble:


They had better be, this missus wont stop going on about green trees, and where better the try and source one that RFUKS own dean cheetham. 

what kind of viv sizes would a green tree be comfortable in dude?


----------



## Racheykins90

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> They had better be, this missus wont stop going on about green trees, and where better the try and source one that RFUKS own dean cheetham.
> 
> what kind of viv sizes would a green tree be comfortable in dude?


Lets reduce your living space even more by getting a viv big enough for a green tree :whistling2::flrt:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> Gina does that to me too!!!:2thumb:





cold blooded beast said:


> I have never taken it "the wrong way". . :lol2:. . .on track. . how the Pickle trio?. . .oh and for the record. . I stroke my lizard too


Anyone that takes these as dirty have dirty minds... I know there was innocence in those remaks... its just JJB's interpretation:whistling2:



Dean Cheetham said:


> Cheers guys, not entirely happy with the grouting myself but it was my 1st attempt and could be worse i guess :whistling2:
> 1 more finishing coat on the middle and right side tomorrow:no1:





Dean Cheetham said:


> at the moment 3-4 roughly. after a normal work day of 5am-16:30 i might add :devil:


keep at it chief... its looking really good! cant wait to see it done,



Racheykins90 said:


> Lets reduce your living space even more by getting a viv big enough for a green tree :whistling2::flrt:


 :2thumb:


----------



## Railz

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Anyone that takes these as dirty have dirty minds... I know there was innocence in those remaks... its just JJB's interpretation:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep at it chief... its looking really good! cant wait to see it done,
> 
> 
> :2thumb:


just go the whole hog , move out in the shed and get some of the larger species


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

ridium said:


> just go the whole hog , move out in the shed and get some of the larger species


I dont have a shed


----------



## Railz

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I dont have a shed


 your next project has just been found : victory:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> They had better be, this missus wont stop going on about green trees, and where better the try and source one that RFUKS own dean cheetham.
> 
> what kind of viv sizes would a green tree be comfortable in dude?


It depends on the individual abit tbh mate, 
I find mine don't ustalise alot of space, i would say a 4x3x2 (lxhxd) would be suitable, my female was happy in a 4x2x2 until I moved her. 
I know of a few that keep a pair in a 4x2x2 and they bred for him 
But obviously the bigger the better!

EDIT: Ment 3x4x2 (LxHxD)


----------



## cold blooded beast

Dean Cheetham said:


> Yeh im thinking hard on it, might test it first, got a spare can of foam : victory:


over ere with that can mate. ..got a better use for it!. . .



ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> thats why marcus posts here a lot he fits in with small things make him feel comfortable :whistling2:


I'm gonna have to seal your mouth with that can of spray foam



jo-jo-beans said:


> 1.) This should rival Ife's best attempt!! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 2.)They are getting on brilliantly Marcus, settled in really well. They let me stroke them (sitting at my desk and giggling as I type that - that's your fault!!! lol). But I've got to be careful and gentle - it's not like petting Sol.
> 
> 3.)All of them will take waxworms out my hand, and locusts from the tongs (I dont wanna touch em!!:devil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.)Whoooooohoooooo!!!! You sooo won't regret it, and YUP, you'll get addicted. And :welcome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.)It's coming together, and you soooooo know all that hard work and time will be worth it :no1:
> 
> 
> 
> 6.)Sounds like a plan!! Jay's vivs do look rather awesome
> 
> 
> 7.)OOhhhh what's that?


1.)Sorry JJB. .but Ife is still MQK (multi quote king):notworthy:
2.)Yeah bet Sol likes it HARD n VIGOROUS and the Ackies easy n soft. . . .
My middle names are Tupinambis Acanthurus !!!:lol2:
3.)Shane likes to take out HIS wax worm too. . .but none of us wanna touch it either: victory:
4.)Thinks there's a little too much aDICKtion going on:2thumb:
5.)...........Can't quite bring myself to remark!!!!!filth I tell ya. . .absolute filth
6.)is that some sort of euphemism:whistling2:
7.)Sorry though the webcam was off:blush:


----------



## Railz

cold blooded beast said:


> over ere with that can mate. ..got a better use for it!. . .
> 
> 
> I'm gonna have to seal your mouth with that can of spray foam
> 
> 
> 1.)Sorry JJB. .but Ife is still MQK (multi quote king):notworthy:
> 2.)Yeah bet Sol likes it HARD n VIGOROUS and the Ackies easy n soft. . . .
> My middle names are Tupinambis Acanthurus !!!:lol2:
> 3.)Shane likes to take out HIS wax worm too. . .but none of us wanna touch it either: victory:
> 4.)Thinks there's a little too much aDICKtion going on:2thumb:
> 5.)...........Can't quite bring myself to remark!!!!!filth I tell ya. . .absolute filth
> 6.)is that some sort of euphemism:whistling2:
> 7.)Sorry though the webcam was off:blush:


too early to read such things :lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> over ere with that can mate. ..got a better use for it!. . .
> 
> 
> I'm gonna have to seal your mouth with that can of spray foam
> 
> 
> 1.)Sorry JJB. .but Ife is still MQK (multi quote king):notworthy:
> 2.)Yeah bet Sol likes it HARD n VIGOROUS and the Ackies easy n soft. . . .
> My middle names are Tupinambis Acanthurus !!!:lol2:
> 3.)Shane likes to take out HIS wax worm too. . .but none of us wanna touch it either: victory:
> 4.)Thinks there's a little too much aDICKtion going on:2thumb:
> 5.)...........Can't quite bring myself to remark!!!!!filth I tell ya. . .absolute filth
> 6.)is that some sort of euphemism:whistling2:
> 7.)Sorry though the webcam was off:blush:


:lol2: Greatest comment ever :lol2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> over ere with that can mate. ..got a better use for it!. . .
> 
> 
> I'm gonna have to seal your mouth with that can of spray foam
> 
> 
> 1.)Sorry JJB. .but Ife is still MQK (multi quote king):notworthy:
> 2.)Yeah bet Sol likes it HARD n VIGOROUS and the Ackies easy n soft. . . .
> My middle names are Tupinambis Acanthurus !!!:lol2:
> 3.)Shane likes to take out HIS wax worm too. . .but none of us wanna touch it either: victory:
> 4.)Thinks there's a little too much aDICKtion going on:2thumb:
> 5.)...........Can't quite bring myself to remark!!!!!filth I tell ya. . .absolute filth
> 6.)is that some sort of euphemism:whistling2:
> 7.)Sorry though the webcam was off:blush:


OK, just take EVERYTHING I say, out of context!!!!!!!

You need HELP!!!

:lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jo-jo-beans said:


> OK, just take EVERYTHING I say, out of context!!!!!!!
> 
> You need HELP!!!
> 
> :lol2:


Im sorry he cant help it like he said he has an aDICKtion :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Im sorry he cant help it like he said he has an aDICKtion :lol2:


Morning mate. . .hows tricks? . . I can always calm the innuendo down if it's too wearing. . .but you keep a species/sub species called Horni. . .nuff said. ..:lol2:. . .then again without looking it up. . .(so I could be wring) but I think Tristis means "sorrow" . . .aren't VTTs known as mournful? . .kinda makes sense


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> Morning mate. . .hows tricks? . . I can always calm the innuendo down if it's too wearing. . .but you keep a species/sub species called Horni. . .nuff said. ..:lol2:. . .then again without looking it up. . .(so I could be wring) but I think Tristis means "sorrow" . . .aren't VTTs known as mournful? . .kinda makes sense



no idea mukka :lol2: 

Thats not why i picked v, horni over p.p. :whistling2::lol2:

Im ok matey tired but ok. im at home today with the mrs... finally got a day off. lol 

Nahhh tis funny


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> no idea mukka :lol2:
> 
> Thats not why i picked v, horni over p.p. :whistling2::lol2:
> 
> Im ok matey tired but ok. im at home today with the mrs... finally got a day off. lol
> 
> Nahhh tis funny


day off with the Mrs. . .lucky man. .that's me tomorrow and sat. .


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> day off with the Mrs. . .lucky man. .that's me tomorrow and sat. .



2 days of a week whats that like then? :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Racheykins90

Dean Cheetham said:


> It depends on the individual abit tbh mate,
> I find mine don't ustalise alot of space, i would say a 4x3x2 (lxhxd) would be suitable, my female was happy in a 4x2x2 until I moved her.
> I know of a few that keep a pair in a 4x2x2 and they bred for him
> But obviously the bigger the better!
> 
> EDIT: Ment 3x4x2 (LxHxD)



Thats my 22nd birthday present from Ben sorted :whistling2: GTM and a viv


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> 2 days of a week whats that like then? :whistling2::lol2:


I have very fortunate hours at the mo. .good for the boys. .good for clients. .good my myself and Gina. . .and will still be good when the baby comes along. .I can get to shops during the day on any day. . my only sacrifice is not getting Sunday lunch with family. . .then again I have enough leave to take. ..just for that sometimes
:no1:
but it's not always been that way


. .just reading that back. . .Ive realised something. . I've become Peter Griffin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. . .I AM family guy . .lol lol lol


----------



## cold blooded beast

Racheykins90 said:


> Thats my 22nd birthday present from Ben sorted :whistling2: GTM and a viv


I need a man like Ben in MY life:lol2:


----------



## Railz

cold blooded beast said:


> I need a man like Ben in MY life:lol2:


Think we all do lol


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Racheykins90 said:


> Thats my 22nd birthday present from Ben sorted :whistling2: GTM and a viv


Whooooooooooohooooooo!!!!!!!!!

Ah wait a minute - has he offered or are you making the decision for him??? :2thumb:

And surely you mean 2 GTM?????


----------



## cold blooded beast

ridium said:


> Think we all do lol


gHEY. . he's mine . . .I saw'im first:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

First off, I know most of you guys and girlies are miles away, but I'd still like to invite yous :2thumb:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...scottish-reptile-exotics-network-meeting.html


----------



## Racheykins90

jo-jo-beans said:


> Whooooooooooohooooooo!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ah wait a minute - has he offered or are you making the decision for him??? :2thumb:
> 
> And surely you mean 2 GTM?????



Haha its my decision making, I'd probably like to chip in more for it if I think about it more, so it feels like its mine too.
We need our own house first, with a spare room for all the reptiles 
But fingers crossed we'll be finding somewhere either still in Swansea, or in Leicester before the summer 
And then maybe we'll have more space for the green trees I want (Ben would prefer Black but I love the look of green)

:2thumb:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Racheykins90 said:


> Haha its my decision making, I'd probably like to chip in more for it if I think about it more, so it feels like its mine too.
> We need our own house first, with a spare room for all the reptiles
> But fingers crossed we'll be finding somewhere either still in Swansea, or in Leicester before the summer
> And then maybe we'll have more space for the green trees I want (Ben would prefer Black but I love the look of green)
> 
> :2thumb:


Awesome!!!!

Gotta agree, the greens (especially Hobo :flrt: ) are simply stunning.

The BTMs kinda freak me a little - they always look as if they are plotting something!! :devil:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Awesome!!!!
> 
> Gotta agree, the greens (especially Hobo :flrt: ) are simply stunning.
> 
> The BTMs kinda freak me a little - they always look as if they are plotting something!! :devil:


I remember posting a similar remark about Roughies. . .but now I have a new found appeciation. .prefer Dums though :lol2:. . .BTW your BTM abreviation looks like BoTtoMs. . . .and we ALL know they can plot an evil deed or two. . .:whistling2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Dean Cheetham said:


> It depends on the individual abit tbh mate,
> I find mine don't ustalise alot of space, i would say a 4x3x2 (lxhxd) would be suitable, my female was happy in a 4x2x2 until I moved her.
> I know of a few that keep a pair in a 4x2x2 and they bred for him
> But obviously the bigger the better!
> 
> EDIT: Ment 3x4x2 (LxHxD)


Cool, I'll probably look for something around those dimensions then for the future. : victory:



Racheykins90 said:


> Thats my 22nd birthday present from Ben sorted :whistling2: GTM and a viv


woh woh woh.... what kind of price does a green tree fetch these days? .... I hear around £500+ ... CB will be considerably more I would imagine.



cold blooded beast said:


> I need a man like Ben in MY life:lol2:





ridium said:


> Think we all do lol


Everyone needs a Ben :2thumb:



jo-jo-beans said:


> Whooooooooooohooooooo!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ah wait a minute - has he offered or are you making the decision for him??? :2thumb:
> 
> And surely you mean 2 GTM?????





jo-jo-beans said:


> Awesome!!!!
> 
> Gotta agree, the greens (especially Hobo :flrt: ) are simply stunning.
> 
> The BTMs kinda freak me a little - they always look as if they are plotting something!! :devil:


If we get 2 a Black tree will be the other one... I personally prefer the blacks


----------



## Barlow

Well here are a couple of pics of the 6 month old ackie that is gravid. There's no doubt in my mind that she is. You can see she's in a typical heavily gravid resting position taking pressure off her mid body. Poor picture quality due to dirty glass and a steamed up camera lens but you get the idea.

















Copulation completely stopped around a week ago so I'm expecting eggs in around 10 days. Lets hope she likes my nesting.


----------



## azza23

Barlow said:


> Well here are a couple of pics of the 6 month old ackie that is gravid. There's no doubt in my mind that she is. You can see she's in a typical heavily gravid resting position taking pressure off her mid body. Poor picture quality due to dirty glass and a steamed up camera lens but you get the idea.
> image
> image
> 
> Copulation completely stopped around a week ago so I'm expecting eggs in around 10 days. Lets hope she likes my nesting.


Fatty!!!! good luck mate:no1:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Barlow said:


> Well here are a couple of pics of the 6 month old ackie that is gravid. There's no doubt in my mind that she is. You can see she's in a typical heavily gravid resting position taking pressure off her mid body. Poor picture quality due to dirty glass and a steamed up camera lens but you get the idea.
> image
> image
> 
> Copulation completely stopped around a week ago so I'm expecting eggs in around 10 days. Lets hope she likes my nesting.


:gasp: I would say gravid too, unless your feeding them plutonium and shes developed a tumor.... I cant believe it mate, Apart from the stomach shes hardly any bigger than my biggest in size, testimant to your excellent keeping mate :2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> :gasp: I would say gravid too, unless your feeding them plutonium and shes developed a tumor.... I cant believe it mate, Apart from the stomach shes hardly any bigger than my biggest in size, testimant to your excellent keeping mate :2thumb:


Thanks Ben mate. She's about 14 to 15" total length and the second smallest of the group. The smallest is around 12" and looking female too but can't be 100% sure. The other 3 are males. 2 I'm 100% sure on and the other 80% sure. The largest of those is approaching 18" total length. 

Not sure how large her cluth will be and even if it will be fertile at this age.


----------



## bossybossy

Well done and congrats to you, what a great feeling:2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

bossybossy said:


> Well done and congrats to you, what a great feeling:2thumb:


Yes mate. It will be nice to see babies I've produced produce more babies.

That sentence nearly read the same backwards as forwards :lol2:


----------



## adamholtom85

Just some pics of my ackie which she was interest in what i had in my hand










I can smell something










Its him again










Ill just lay here










But wait there is more of him










Thanks for looking


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> I have very fortunate hours at the mo. .good for the boys. .good for clients. .good my myself and Gina. . .and will still be good when the baby comes along. .I can get to shops during the day on any day. . my only sacrifice is not getting Sunday lunch with family. . .then again I have enough leave to take. ..just for that sometimes
> :no1:
> but it's not always been that way
> 
> 
> . .just reading that back. . .Ive realised something. . I've become Peter Griffin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. . .I AM family guy . .lol lol lol


Fat and stupid? :whistling2::lol2: 

my hours are currently :censor::devil: 

suffice to say my start at around 3;30am dont generally finish til 8/9pm


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

adamholtom85 said:


> Just some pics of my ackie which she was interest in what i had in my hand
> 
> image
> 
> I can smell something
> 
> image
> 
> Its him again
> 
> image
> 
> Ill just lay here
> 
> image
> 
> But wait there is more of him
> 
> image
> 
> Thanks for looking


Top colours on that ackie there bud!


ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Fat and stupid? :whistling2::lol2:
> 
> my hours are currently :censor::devil:
> 
> suffice to say my start at around 3;30am dont generally finish til 8/9pm


Wow those hours sound awful... What do you do?


----------



## slinky_k

are the par 38 bulbs good to use for baskin or mainly for like other side use to keeps temp up a little on the other side of viv


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Top colours on that ackie there bud!
> 
> 
> Wow those hours sound awful... What do you do?


Clean a school, work in a shop and im a retained Firefighter :2thumb:


----------



## Railz

whoop! just got given £500 by the old man after his lump sum pension came through , oooo what to buy to add to my collection lol


----------



## Dean Cheetham

ridium said:


> whoop! just got given £500 by the old man after his lump sum pension came through , oooo what to buy to add to my collection lol


kimberley :lol2:
Just finished grouting :2thumb: pva+sand tomorrow :lol2:


----------



## Railz

id want a pair and i would get it with that


----------



## Dean Cheetham

ridium said:


> id want a pair and i would get it with that


ok argus then :whistling2:


----------



## Railz

got a house i can borrow lol?
just seen nigels old post about kimberley hatchlings :flrt: maybe i could be convinced


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Fat and stupid? :whistling2::lol2:
> 
> my hours are currently :censor::devil:
> 
> suffice to say my start at around 3;30am dont generally finish til 8/9pm


Just as well I like you . . .or I'd let Brian service you


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> Just as well I like you . . .or I'd let Brian service you


:lol2: oh dear :lol2: 

resorted to the dogs... 

:lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

adamholtom85 said:


> Just some pics of my ackie which she was interest in what i had in my hand
> 
> image
> 
> I can smell something
> 
> image
> 
> Its him again
> 
> image
> 
> Ill just lay here
> 
> image
> 
> But wait there is more of him
> 
> image
> 
> Thanks for looking


Dude. . .We don't wanna know what ya had in ya hand!:gasp:


----------



## Railz

cold blooded beast said:


> Dude. . .We don't wanna know what ya had in ya hand!:gasp:


 another one stroking thier lizard :whistling2:


----------



## adamholtom85

cold blooded beast said:


> Dude. . .We don't wanna know what ya had in ya hand!:gasp:


It was my phone lol but its the first time she has ever come that close to it


----------



## cold blooded beast

adamholtom85 said:


> It was my phone lol but its the first time she has ever come that close to it


my VTO is scared of my phone. ..but not of the camera. . .funny little wierdo. . .but I do :flrt: him


----------



## adamholtom85

I used my dads nikon and she went ape tailwhipping and running but my phone she now loves it lol


----------



## Railz

cant believe how tame this little un is already


----------



## AJB.Reptiles

Does anyone have any ackie babies available? Or will have any in the following months? P.M me if you do.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

ridium said:


> got a house i can borrow lol?
> just seen nigels old post about kimberley hatchlings :flrt: maybe i could be convinced


No bloody convincing needed mate.... I'll tell you now

GET KIMS! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble: .... My favourite odatria by a long chalk


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Clean a school, work in a shop and im a retained Firefighter :2thumb:


Sounds busy bud.... whats a retained firefighter? Are you on call for big emergencies where they neet extra hands kinda thing?


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> No bloody convincing needed mate.... I'll tell you now
> 
> GET KIMS! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble: .... My favourite odatria by a long chalk


Also ONE o mine too


----------



## getdown

\Users\bani\Pictures\DSC_0041.JPG


PHP:


----------



## cold blooded beast

getdown said:


> \Users\bani\Pictures\DSC_0041.JPG
> 
> 
> PHP:


sorry to break it to ya. . .:lol2: didn't work


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> Also ONE o mine too


Well with you and your tail fetish i cant imagine you not liking kims :lol2:

I liked their speed strength, agility, colours, size, tails, looks :mf_dribble: 

I WANT KIMS!!!!!!! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

Do love my ackies though, wouldnt trade my little buddies in for kims EVER!


----------



## Railz

the thing that puts me off is the price


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Well with you and your tail fetish i cant imagine you not liking kims :lol2:
> 
> I liked their speed strength, agility, colours, size, tails, looks :mf_dribble:
> 
> I WANT KIMS!!!!!!! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> 
> Do love my ackies though, wouldnt trade my little buddies in for kims EVER!


yup. . you got me there. . that's precisely the thing about them . . .banded pattern merging into the spots. . .the transition of colours. .dark bar through the eye. . .and as you say. . .the agility. . .such slender sleek athletic beauties. . .hard NOT to love:flrt:


----------



## cold blooded beast

ridium said:


> the thing that puts me off is the price


worth each of the pennies . .have you watched them move? . .seen them hunt? . .witnessed them interact with each other. . .gorgeous lil critters . .seriously worth it. . .I doubt you'd regret it


----------



## Nigel_wales

AJB.Reptiles said:


> Does anyone have any ackie babies available? Or will have any in the following months? P.M me if you do.


I have eggs due to hatch anytime now. I think dean cheetham has eggs also.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> I have eggs due to hatch anytime now. I think dean cheetham has eggs also.


all of mine are already sold mate :lol2:
So are the next clutch when they are laid :gasp:


----------



## Racheykins90

cold blooded beast said:


> worth each of the pennies . .have you watched them move? . .seen them hunt? . .witnessed them interact with each other. . .gorgeous lil critters . .seriously worth it. . .I doubt you'd regret it


From what I've seen of them and when one of Nigels ran all the way up to my head, they were pretty damn fast! 

Still want my gtm though....:whistling2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Racheykins90 said:


> From what I've seen of them and when one of Nigels ran all the way up to my head, they were pretty damn fast!
> 
> Still want my gtm though....:whistling2:


 
Bet that was my boy who done that :2thumb:


----------



## Racheykins90

Dean Cheetham said:


> Bet that was my boy who done that :2thumb:
> image


Ben was the one handling him but for some reason he took a fancy to my head :blush:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Racheykins90 said:


> Ben was the one handling him but for some reason he took a fancy to my head :blush:


Yeh he loved to be out more then be in his viv, was the tamest kim ive met :no1:
Hard to get him off ya head tho :lol2: even worse i bet for a female :whistling2:


----------



## Racheykins90

Dean Cheetham said:


> Yeh he loved to be out more then be in his viv, was the tamest kim ive met :no1:
> Hard to get him off ya head tho :lol2: even worse i bet for a female :whistling2:



tut tut, adding innuendo to the thread at this time of morning!:gasp:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

ridium said:


> the thing that puts me off is the price


ahh, save up for longer mate. You'll definately thank us in the long run, they are such incredible monitors



cold blooded beast said:


> yup. . you got me there. . that's precisely the thing about them . . .banded pattern merging into the spots. . .the transition of colours. .dark bar through the eye. . .and as you say. . .the agility. . .such slender sleek athletic beauties. . .hard NOT to love:flrt:


:mf_dribble::mf_dribble: .... thats the one!



Dean Cheetham said:


> all of mine are already sold mate :lol2:
> So are the next clutch when they are laid :gasp:


Wow... I cant believe they just keep selling! 



Dean Cheetham said:


> Yeh he loved to be out more then be in his viv, was the tamest kim ive met :no1:
> Hard to get him off ya head tho :lol2: even worse i bet for a female :whistling2:


I gave him to rach to hold and in a second he was up on her head lol. 



Dean Cheetham said:


> Bet that was my boy who done that :2thumb:
> image


I think that was the one. What a dude he was!


----------



## cold blooded beast

Racheykins90 said:


> tut tut, adding innuendo to the thread at this time of morning!:gasp:


Your words



SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> ahh,
> 
> :mf_dribble::mf_dribble: ....
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...
> 
> 
> 
> her head


your words





............PEOPLE . . . come . .clean ya act up


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> Your words
> 
> 
> your words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ............PEOPLE . . . come . .clean ya act up


oh you :whip:


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> oh you :whip:


Apologies kind sir. . .swift change of topic. . .Hmmmmm love Topic. . .hazlenuts. . ranDOM!!!. . .right .as I was about to say. . .hows the new viv and inhabitants. . .they all over the place. . .and how are they using the 2 basking areas?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> Apologies kind sir. . .swift change of topic. . .Hmmmmm love Topic. . .hazlenuts. . ranDOM!!!. . .right .as I was about to say. . .hows the new viv and inhabitants. . .they all over the place. . .and how are they using the 2 basking areas?


I squeezed another one in.... (please dont let that set you off again :lol2 so we got 3 basking sites now. It turns out heating a 6x3x3 is a :censor::censor::devil: of a task... I have a 250w ceramic on a stat, a 120w halogen basking site a floodlight to light the whole place up and 2 50w halogens creating some medium temp basking sites... the ceramic only comes on for a few hours in the morning because the bulbs dont like heating the air temp up.
They use all 3 sites, but tend to stay in the one area most of the day, under the slate and rock area I made.
All are good now, they are thriving more in this viv, their eating habits have changed for the better right now :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

I've lost track of this thread so I hope I'm not interrupting anything :lol2:

Thought I owed you all a picture though as I've been slacking


DSC_0029 by Christopher Jackman, on Flickr


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> I've lost track of this thread so I hope I'm not interrupting anything :lol2:
> 
> Thought I owed you all a picture though as I've been slacking
> 
> [URL="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7016/6690123729_d88263edd3.jpg"]image[/URL]
> DSC_0029 by Christopher Jackman, on Flickr


Looks awesome Chris mate. Almost reminds me of a baritji with that yellow on the head. How's she doing? Lined up a male for her yet?


----------



## cold blooded beast

Chris18 said:


> I've lost track of this thread so I hope I'm not interrupting anything :lol2:
> 
> Thought I owed you all a picture though as I've been slacking
> 
> [URL=http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7016/6690123729_d88263edd3.jpg]image[/url]
> DSC_0029 by Christopher Jackman, on Flickr


Missed your photography mate ..still personally attempting to get a good pic ..take loads . Bin most . Lol . All good fun


----------



## Chris18

Barlow said:


> Looks awesome Chris mate. Almost reminds me of a baritji with that yellow on the head. How's she doing? Lined up a male for her yet?


Thanks man, She's doing great thanks, doesn't seem to be disliking her solitary life or going into ovulation and hopefully it'll stay that way for the time being (the ovulating part) 
No plans for a male just yet, still on a low budget unfortunately and haven't seen any for sale either
How's everything with your dwarfy devils? : victory:


----------



## Chris18

cold blooded beast said:


> Missed your photography mate ..still personally attempting to get a good pic ..take loads . Bin most . Lol . All good fun


Thanks! keep at it and I'm sure you'll get something eventually!
I'm the same though, i go through my camera deleting quite a few images before I find one I like.

Here's another image, although I regret chopping her head off quite a bit :whistling2:


DSC_0039 by Christopher Jackman, on Flickr


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> Thanks man, She's doing great thanks, doesn't seem to be disliking her solitary life or going into ovulation and hopefully it'll stay that way for the time being (the ovulating part)
> No plans for a male just yet, still on a low budget unfortunately and haven't seen any for sale either
> How's everything with your dwarfy devils? : victory:


Yeah everythings good over here. Got a 6 month old female thats not far off laying for me.:gasp:
Looks like the group of 5 I have are 3:2 so once I'm sure you could have a spare male if you like. Same deal as I mentioned before via payment etc:whistling2::2thumb:


----------



## Chris18

Barlow said:


> Yeah everythings good over here. Got a 6 month old female thats not far off laying for me.:gasp:
> Looks like the group of 5 I have are 3:2 so once I'm sure you could have a spare male if you like. Same deal as I mentioned before via payment etc:whistling2::2thumb:


jesus that's young, they're quite the prolific breeders aren't they :gasp:
Not that having more ackies in the world is at all negative in any slight way 
That'd be awesome, Maybe we can meet up at donny again sometime this year if you intend on going. I'm driving now so if I can convince some people to come up with me I'm sure I'd come.


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> jesus that's young, they're quite the prolific breeders aren't they :gasp:
> Not that having more ackies in the world is at all negative in any slight way
> That'd be awesome, Maybe we can meet up at donny again sometime this year if you intend on going. I'm driving now so if I can convince some people to come up with me I'm sure I'd come.


Sounds good mate. I'll be going to all Donny shows plus I'll know their sexes for sure by then. Sounds like a plan!:no1:


----------



## Chris18

Barlow said:


> Sounds good mate. I'll be going to all Donny shows plus I'll know their sexes for sure by then. Sounds like a plan!:no1:


Awsome!
Did your peacock eggs hatch? I can't remember if I saw them or not? stupid memory!


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> Awsome!
> Did your peacock eggs hatch? I can't remember if I saw them or not? stupid memory!


Yes mate. All 6!

























Got the male out the other week too.


----------



## Chris18

Barlow said:


> Yes mate. All 6!
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Got the male out the other week too.
> imageimage
> image


jeez, those things are stunners. The pattern and colour is quite unbelievable.
What do you incubate on? I thought that stuff was vermiculite but when I bought some it looked nothing like that so I'm guessing it's perlite?


----------



## weaver132

Hi guys i need some help i have a ackie which is near 2 years old and due to space im moving it on but am unsure on sex so do you guys have any info on sexing them please


----------



## Chris18

weaver132 said:


> Hi guys i need some help i have a ackie which is near 2 years old and due to space im moving it on but am unsure on sex so do you guys have any info on sexing them please


Pop up a picture from directly above above, they can be inaccurately sexed from body/neck/head shape but it's never 100% until you see them lay eggs or fully copulate with another.


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> jeez, those things are stunners. The pattern and colour is quite unbelievable.
> What do you incubate on? I thought that stuff was vermiculite but when I bought some it looked nothing like that so I'm guessing it's perlite?


 Yeah it's perlite mate. It holds water more internally than perlite and is better for that reason. Both work though, you just got a bit more margin for error with perlite.


weaver132 said:


> Hi guys i need some help i have a ackie which is near 2 years old and due to space im moving it on but am unsure on sex so do you guys have any info on sexing them please


 Post some photos matey.


----------



## Chris18

Barlow said:


> Yeah it's perlite mate. It holds water more internally than perlite and is better for that reason. Both work though, you just got a bit more margin for error with perlite.


Ta, I'll probably give that a go instead then. I set up the vermiculate a few months a go just to monitor humidity etc before breeding season and the tub still has condensation on it even now so they really do hold water rather well but I don't like how fine it is (unless I got a bad batch) it just doesn't seem as good as good chunks like that.
I got an extra large SIM incubator the other day ready for my cresties but will do nicely for the monitors too if I get a male :2thumb:


----------



## weaver132

Ok im using phone atm so when i get to comp will put some up


----------



## Barlow

Chris18 said:


> Ta, I'll probably give that a go instead then. I set up the vermiculate a few months a go just to monitor humidity etc before breeding season and the tub still has condensation on it even now so they really do hold water rather well but I don't like how fine it is (unless I got a bad batch) it just doesn't seem as good as good chunks like that.
> I got an extra large SIM incubator the other day ready for my cresties but will do nicely for the monitors too if I get a male :2thumb:


 I get my perlite from B&Q. £5 for a resonably large bag. Just make sure it's the sterile stuff and not the stuff with added fertilizers.

Off to work now for the nightshift.:devil::devil:

Enjoy your friday night!: victory:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Sounds busy bud.... whats a retained firefighter? Are you on call for big emergencies where they neet extra hands kinda thing?


On Call i got me an alerter it goes off i come running... literally I run to the station not like the other lazy bums who drive :lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I squeezed another one in.... (please dont let that set you off again :lol2 so we got 3 basking sites now. It turns out heating a 6x3x3 is a :censor::censor::devil: of a task... I have a 250w ceramic on a stat, a 120w halogen basking site a floodlight to light the whole place up and 2 50w halogens creating some medium temp basking sites... the ceramic only comes on for a few hours in the morning because the bulbs dont like heating the air temp up.
> They use all 3 sites, but tend to stay in the one area most of the day, under the slate and rock area I made.
> All are good now, they are thriving more in this viv, their eating habits have changed for the better right now :2thumb:


gerra 240w 5 foot tube that should heat it... Heated boscies old un up a treat


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> Yes mate. All 6!
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Got the male out the other week too.
> imageimage
> image


God hes a sexy beast :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> On Call i got me an alerter it goes off i come running... literally I run to the station not like the other lazy bums who drive :lol2:


I hope you're only 2 mins away from the station or everything would be out by the time you got there!!!

oooooohhhh, do you have a pole in the house that you slide down???? :2thumb:


(easy Marcus!!!! :lol2


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

:whistling2::lol2:


jo-jo-beans said:


> I hope you're only 2 mins away from the station or everything would be out by the time you got there!!!
> 
> oooooohhhh, do you have a pole in the house that you slide down???? :2thumb:
> 
> 
> (easy Marcus!!!! :lol2


Nah we dont have a pole on station... i have a pole that... well you dont need to hear the rest of that 

i work 3 minutes away from station where i stay when im on nights.. is 4 mins away (running) and i can still beat the others who drive up :lol2:

What does a fire look like? its mostly RTCs in my area. :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> God hes a sexy beast :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


Thanks mate ..not bad yaself :whistling2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> I hope you're only 2 mins away from the station or everything would be out by the time you got there!!!
> 
> oooooohhhh, do you have a pole in the house that you slide down???? :2thumb:
> 
> 
> (easy Marcus!!!! :lol2


OooooF ... The thought of it .. pole and ...........tails ..so long as there's a monitor at the end of it of course


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> On Call i got me an alerter it goes off i come running... literally I run to the station not like the other lazy bums who drive :lol2:


I'm imagining Shane the hero ..belting along the street . Gradually morphing into ... 
Da da DAAA! . VARANUS MAN ..



running in .. dude . I wholeheartedly approve .. :no1:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> I'm imagining Shane the hero ..belting along the street . Gradually morphing into ...
> Da da DAAA! . VARANUS MAN ..
> 
> 
> 
> running in .. dude . I wholeheartedly approve .. :no1:


Cant drive mate :lol2: 

and me brum brum bike i got swipped off it by a caravan taking up the whole of the road after some berk swung it round a corner to fast :whip:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> :whistling2::lol2:
> 
> Nah we dont have a pole on station... i have a pole that... well you dont need to hear the rest of that
> 
> i work 3 minutes away from station where i stay when im on nights.. is 4 mins away (running) and i can still beat the others who drive up :lol2:
> 
> What does a fire look like? its mostly RTCs in my area. :lol2:


hhhhmmm, and you said you were one of the sensible ones!!! :lol2:

when your alarm goes off, do you get changed in the house and run to the station, uniform and helmet on, axe over your shoulder?? :lol2:
Second thoughts - you probably get changed in the appliance (yup, I watched London's Burning!!!)


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> hhhhmmm, and you said you were one of the sensible ones!!! :lol2:
> 
> when your alarm goes off, do you get changed in the house and run to the station, uniform and helmet on, axe over your shoulder?? :lol2:
> Second thoughts - you probably get changed in the appliance (yup, I watched London's Burning!!!)


going off!!!! . . uniform . . helmet!!!! . . and a weapon over his shoulder . . .JJB . . .hush your mouth. . . .:lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jo-jo-beans said:


> hhhhmmm, and you said you were one of the sensible ones!!! :lol2:
> 
> when your alarm goes off, do you get changed in the house and run to the station, uniform and helmet on, axe over your shoulder?? :lol2:
> Second thoughts - you probably get changed in the appliance (yup, I watched London's Burning!!!)


Nope off the appliance usually i have to wait for the driver :lol2: 

It would of been worse but i got married :lol2:



cold blooded beast said:


> going off!!!! . . uniform . . helmet!!!! . . and a weapon over his shoulder . . .JJB . . .hush your mouth. . . .:lol2:


:gasp: marcus i am deeply amused. *cough* sorry i mean offended :lol2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> going off!!!! . . uniform . . helmet!!!! . . and a weapon over his shoulder . . .JJB . . .hush your mouth. . . .:lol2:


I seriously can't win!!! 

Think I'll just give up ......

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jo-jo-beans said:


> I seriously can't win!!!
> 
> Think I'll just give up ......
> 
> :lol2::lol2:


There is an ole saying if ya cant beat em join em :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> There is an ole saying if ya cant beat em join em :lol2:


and you're most welcome to too


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> and you're most welcome to too


not sure i get this one matey


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> not sure i get this one matey


ha . .just as you quoted me earlier. . by mistake. . I meant to quote both yourself and JJB. . .DoH!!


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> ha . .just as you quoted me earlier. . by mistake. . I meant to quote both yourself and JJB. . .DoH!!


:lol2: well get ourselves dunce caps and go sit in a corner :lol2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> :lol2: well get ourselves dunce caps and go sit in a corner :lol2:


AAAAaaawwwwww, how cute!! :whistling2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> AAAAaaawwwwww, how cute!! :whistling2:


oh yes. . .we bad boys are cute. . .
switching back to sensible chat for 2 secs (thats a "cs". . .not an x) . .have you sorted all the advertising for the Glasgow meet (again. . thats "ee" . . .not ea)


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> oh yes. . .we bad boys are cute. . .
> switching back to sensible chat for 2 secs (thats a "cs". . .not an x) . .have you sorted all the advertising for the Glasgow meet (again. . thats "ee" . . .not ea)


Took me 2 mins to get that one. Was going through your entire post swapping letters, then as usual - aaaaahhhhhhh i see :lol2:

Yup, my little glitch is all sorted now. A mod sorted it for me.
I haven't even designed the posters never mind put them out there - phew!!
So yeah, all gooooooood :2thumb:

(You really don't want to see the Glasgow meat!! (euck **shivers**)
:lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Took me 2 mins to get that one. Was going through your entire post swapping letters, then as usual - aaaaahhhhhhh i see :lol2:
> 
> Yup, my little glitch is all sorted now. A mod sorted it for me.
> I haven't even designed the posters never mind put them out there - phew!!
> So yeah, all gooooooood :2thumb:
> 
> (You really don't want to see the Glasgow meat!! (euck **shivers**)
> :lol2:


No. . .I'm a content man anyway. . .but thanks for the heads up.. :lol2:. . .is it just me. . .or has there been a distinct lack of Sol pics n vids recently...HINT HINT


----------



## Dean Cheetham

1 ackie hatch, 3 pipped! 7 more to go :no1:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> No. . .I'm a content man anyway. . .but thanks for the heads up.. :lol2:. . .is it just me. . .or has there been a distinct lack of Sol pics n vids recently...HINT HINT


Ok, yeah there has. Might try and get some updated pics at the weekend :2thumb:



Dean Cheetham said:


> 1 ackie hatch, 3 pipped! 7 more to go :no1:


Whooooooooohoooooo!!!!!
:2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

jo-jo-beans said:


> Ok, yeah there has. Might try and get some updated pics at the weekend :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Whooooooooohoooooo!!!!!
> :2thumb:


oh yes! 
How is it ive checked the bator every 10 mins and yet still missed all 4 pipping!:devil:


----------



## Dean Cheetham




----------



## kempo08

Dean Cheetham said:


> image


:flrt: how cool is that!!!! And may I add Iv pre booked mine for the later part of this year Lol :no1:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> No. . .I'm a content man anyway. . .but thanks for the heads up.. :lol2:. . .is it just me. . .or has there been a distinct lack of Sol pics n vids recently...HINT HINT


Agreed there matey :no1:... on both counts :lol2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Chris18 said:


> jesus that's young, they're quite the prolific breeders aren't they :gasp:
> Not that having more ackies in the world is at all negative in any slight way
> That'd be awesome, Maybe we can meet up at donny again sometime this year if you intend on going. I'm driving now so if I can convince some people to come up with me I'm sure I'd come.


I definately owe a few guys on here a beer. I should be in :2thumb:



ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> On Call i got me an alerter it goes off i come running... literally I run to the station not like the other lazy bums who drive :lol2:


 haha thats quite a vision... you running down the road in a firemans uniform... dont fear shanes here!



ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> gerra 240w 5 foot tube that should heat it... Heated boscies old un up a treat


I like having a few basking sites, that was the idea of the larger viv, to try and stop competition for the one site and minimise fighting, I think a tube would mean I wouldnt be able to have as many bulbs running. I did look at tubes for the 9ft option though. the 250w ceramic is a beast too, once it gets the viv to temp the thermostat switches it off.



ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Cant drive mate :lol2:
> 
> and me brum brum bike i got swipped off it by a caravan taking up the whole of the road after some berk swung it round a corner to fast :whip:


Fellow biker :2thumb: .... I had to sell mine to pay my rent  I'll be back on the throttle one day though. 



Dean Cheetham said:


> 1 ackie hatch, 3 pipped! 7 more to go :no1:


Well done matey :2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I definately owe a few guys on here a beer. I should be in :2thumb:
> 
> 
> haha thats quite a vision... you running down the road in a firemans uniform... dont fear shanes here!
> 
> 
> 
> I like having a few basking sites, that was the idea of the larger viv, to try and stop competition for the one site and minimise fighting, I think a tube would mean I wouldnt be able to have as many bulbs running. I did look at tubes for the 9ft option though. the 250w ceramic is a beast too, once it gets the viv to temp the thermostat switches it off.
> 
> 
> 
> Fellow biker :2thumb: .... I had to sell mine to pay my rent  I'll be back on the throttle one day though.
> 
> 
> 
> Well done matey :2thumb:


*shrugs* itll work the same way just heat it quicker :2thumb: 

The lights in my vivs keep temps up once theyve warmed up the heat tube rarely comes on during the day.

Bah damned rent. 

Ill get back on one one day havent replaced mine yet.... proberly a small harley.


----------



## bossybossy

Great pic dean, look at them little cuteys cant wait to get my little trio, just aswell i started buildning the viv. Here is a couple of pics of what i have done so far. 
I used 18 mm mdf with oak vieneer to give it a nice finish, dimensions are
4ft by 2ft by 5ft, as you can see from the pics i have used a galvanised water trough to house the substrate, this should give them plenty of burrowing space. From the substrate up they have 4ft by 2ft by 2ft 9 inch.
I have put a flap on the top of viv that has a shelf going half way back into it which i will use for the electrics, timers etc, the other half which is not seen will be for the lighting. Sorry for the quality of pics me and camera rarely get on lol.


----------



## adamholtom85

Had a clean out the viv and took a few snaps

They have really tamed down since a year ago

Female on my wife


































Male on my 5 yr old


















Its such a hard life










Im the king of the castle










Night night everybody










Thanks for looking


----------



## Barlow

adamholtom85 said:


> Had a clean out the viv and took a few snaps
> 
> They have really tamed down since a year ago
> 
> Female on my wife
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Male on my 5 yr old
> 
> image
> image
> 
> Its such a hard life
> 
> image
> 
> Im the king of the castle
> 
> image
> 
> Night night everybody
> 
> image
> 
> Thanks for looking


Lovely ackies there mate.:no1:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

adamholtom85 said:


> Had a clean out the viv and took a few snaps
> 
> They have really tamed down since a year ago
> 
> Female on my wife
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Male on my 5 yr old
> 
> image
> image
> 
> Its such a hard life
> 
> image
> 
> Im the king of the castle
> 
> image
> 
> Night night everybody
> 
> image
> 
> Thanks for looking


Yeah crackin pics - very cute :flrt:


----------



## adamholtom85

Barlow said:


> Lovely ackies there mate.:no1:


Cheers barlow


----------



## adamholtom85

jo-jo-beans said:


> Yeah crackin pics - very cute :flrt:


Thanks jo-jo


----------



## kempo08

adamholtom85 said:


> Had a clean out the viv and took a few snaps
> 
> They have really tamed down since a year ago
> 
> Female on my wife
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Male on my 5 yr old
> 
> image
> image
> 
> Its such a hard life
> 
> image
> 
> Im the king of the castle
> 
> image
> 
> Night night everybody
> 
> image
> 
> Thanks for looking


Great pics Adam and beautiful ackies :flrt:


----------



## adamholtom85

Cheers mate hopefully will produce some cracking babies


----------



## kempo08

adamholtom85 said:


> Cheers mate hopefully will produce some cracking babies


I'm sure they will :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Evening all hope your all good? 

Congrats on the Ackies pipping dean still waiting for mine to show themselves. Been browsing the forum a bit but don't like to post on my phone as its a nightmare, I've noticed Ackies are getting really really popular! Its bonkers ey, i hope they don't get bred the hell out of and devalued like beardies etc...


----------



## kempo08

Nigel_wales said:


> Evening all hope your all good?
> 
> Congrats on the Ackies pipping dean still waiting for mine to show themselves. Been browsing the forum a bit but don't like to post on my phone as its a nightmare, I've noticed Ackies are getting really really popular! Its bonkers ey, i hope they don't get bred the hell out of and devalued like beardies etc...


I know wat u mean mate , but I carnt see it realy as like for example iv only found 2 breeders fairly close to me and in the reptile shops that are around hear the ones that do sell them and thats not many the are £199 each! But I do know what you are saying :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Hi guys,

Sorry there hasnt been much of an update on the viv build, Been to busy getting stuck in!
But here's a few pic's : victory:
Need's alot of work still but got the door on, locks/handle, grouted,sand,and got 1 wall complete with base coat and bottom painted.
Weather strips are in so got a nice tight seal on the door. started Filling the nest boxes where it was needed.:no1:
Here is the base coated wall.









Here are a few angle shots (excuse the colour of the wall it doesnt look right!, the rest is still sand).


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> Evening all hope your all good?
> 
> Congrats on the Ackies pipping dean still waiting for mine to show themselves. Been browsing the forum a bit but don't like to post on my phone as its a nightmare, I've noticed Ackies are getting really really popular! Its bonkers ey, i hope they don't get bred the hell out of and devalued like beardies etc...


Cheers Nigel : victory:
Totally agree, this is why i might stop breeding them after this year, my 1st clutch must be coming up to breeding age so i can imagine they will be everywhere.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Dean Cheetham said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Sorry there hasnt been much of an update on the viv build, Been to busy getting stuck in!
> But here's a few pic's : victory:
> Need's alot of work still but got the door on, locks/handle, grouted,sand,and got 1 wall complete with base coat and bottom painted.
> Weather strips are in so got a nice tight seal on the door. started Filling the nest boxes where it was needed.:no1:
> Here is the base coated wall.
> image
> 
> Here are a few angle shots (excuse the colour of the wall it doesnt look right!, the rest is still sand).
> image
> image
> image


Yet again . . .looking good. . .you able to work on it all day tomorrow? . . .
So I have something to look forward to in the evening after work. . :lol2:. . .what are the final steps you're looking at?:no1:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Dean Cheetham said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Sorry there hasnt been much of an update on the viv build, Been to busy getting stuck in!
> But here's a few pic's : victory:
> Need's alot of work still but got the door on, locks/handle, grouted,sand,and got 1 wall complete with base coat and bottom painted.
> Weather strips are in so got a nice tight seal on the door. started Filling the nest boxes where it was needed.:no1:
> Here is the base coated wall.
> image
> 
> Here are a few angle shots (excuse the colour of the wall it doesnt look right!, the rest is still sand).
> image
> image
> image



Id water down a darker shade of grey than that and give it a wash after that id get a lighter shade of grey get a naff brush wipe most of it so it then brush it over the top... repeat with a lighter shade of grey again and again... then wash it one last time to blend the colours back in and you should end up with a rocky looking grey...


----------



## kempo08

Iv been looking over classifieds and there still not easy to come by guys, I know exactly what you saying but on the same note I surpose that could happen with everything, if people stick to moderation and not greed then hopefully should be ok


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Dean Cheetham said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Sorry there hasnt been much of an update on the viv build, Been to busy getting stuck in!
> But here's a few pic's : victory:
> Need's alot of work still but got the door on, locks/handle, grouted,sand,and got 1 wall complete with base coat and bottom painted.
> Weather strips are in so got a nice tight seal on the door. started Filling the nest boxes where it was needed.:no1:
> Here is the base coated wall.
> image
> 
> Here are a few angle shots (excuse the colour of the wall it doesnt look right!, the rest is still sand).
> image
> image
> image


Looking good bud :2thumb: although I can't WAIT for the fire tree to go in!!! :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

cold blooded beast said:


> Yet again . . .looking good. . .you able to work on it all day tomorrow? . . .
> So I have something to look forward to in the evening after work. . :lol2:. . .what are the final steps you're looking at?:no1:


Cheers mate, yes i should be on it all day tomorrow!
I still have alot to do!
I need to finish the painting and some how try and to get the bits behind the windows :devil:
I need to paint the "ceiling"
Satin Varnish it all. (low voc of course)
Finish filling and sanding and painting the next boxes and varnish them aswell.
Decorate inside and paint outside(at some point, the bosc viv is waiting outside too :lol2: )
Add the occupants :2thumb:


----------



## kempo08

Dean Cheetham said:


> Cheers mate, yes i should be on it all day tomorrow!
> I still have alot to do!
> I need to finish the painting and some how try and to get the bits behind the windows :devil:
> I need to paint the "ceiling"
> Satin Varnish it all. (low voc of course)
> Finish filling and sanding and painting the next boxes and varnish them aswell.
> Decorate inside and paint outside(at some point, the bosc viv is waiting outside too :lol2: )
> Add the occupants :2thumb:


Is looking great mate, look forward to seeing the finished thing like I bet u will aswell :lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Dean Cheetham said:


> Cheers mate, yes i should be on it all day tomorrow!
> I still have alot to do!
> I need to finish the painting and some how try and to get the bits behind the windows :devil:
> I need to paint the "ceiling"
> Satin Varnish it all. (low voc of course)
> Finish filling and sanding and painting the next boxes and varnish them aswell.
> Decorate inside and paint outside(at some point, the bosc viv is waiting outside too :lol2: )
> Add the occupants :2thumb:



And wait for eggies :mf_dribble:


----------



## Jamesferrassie

Dean Cheetham said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Sorry there hasnt been much of an update on the viv build, Been to busy getting stuck in!
> But here's a few pic's : victory:
> Need's alot of work still but got the door on, locks/handle, grouted,sand,and got 1 wall complete with base coat and bottom painted.
> Weather strips are in so got a nice tight seal on the door. started Filling the nest boxes where it was needed.:no1:
> Here is the base coated wall.
> image
> 
> Here are a few angle shots (excuse the colour of the wall it doesnt look right!, the rest is still sand).
> image
> image
> image


 

you went for the sand idea, looking good mate :2thumb:

looking forward to seeing it finished!!


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Id water down a darker shade of grey than that and give it a wash after that id get a lighter shade of grey get a naff brush wipe most of it so it then brush it over the top... repeat with a lighter shade of grey again and again... then wash it one last time to blend the colours back in and you should end up with a rocky looking grey...


yeah . .I think it'll come` together really well. . .it's one of those things that seems to just "get there" when done. . .perhaps the secret is to get the darker shades locked into the crevices. . .to allude to depth. . .definitely worth the wait to see this one complete. . :2thumb:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

kempo08 said:


> Iv been looking over classifieds and there still not easy to come by guys, I know exactly what you saying but on the same note I surpose that could happen with everything, if people stick to moderation and not greed then hopefully should be ok


I agree :2thumb: the thing is with beardies tho is that people get clutches of 20-30 eggs, then another clutch of the same amount etc.

How many are we talking with Ackies? 7-10 in a clutch, if they all hatch.

Think it will be a long while before these wee beauties have flooded the market.
(hopefully never right enough). 

As well as that, beardies are quite frequently the first lizard someone gets, and IMO most don't do proper research - just look at the forum, and they end up with 20 odd babies to look after, cos the idiots incubate them yadda yadda .....
Anywhoos, when you get Ackies, I reckon you know a lot more (sorry, starting to ramble now - well I know what I'm trying to say!) :lol2:

Anywhoos, off topic, if yous get the chance, go see "The Artist" at the cinema. Seen it tonight and its the best film I've seen in years!! Absolutely stunning film :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> I agree :2thumb: the thing is with beardies tho is that people get clutches of 20-30 eggs, then another clutch of the same amount etc.
> 
> How many are we talking with Ackies? 7-10 in a clutch, if they all hatch.
> 
> Think it will be a long while before these wee beauties have flooded the market.
> (hopefully never right enough).
> 
> As well as that, beardies are quite frequently the first lizard someone gets, and IMO most don't do proper research - just look at the forum, and they end up with 20 odd babies to look after, cos the idiots incubate them yadda yadda .....
> Anywhoos, when you get Ackies, I reckon you know a lot more (sorry, starting to ramble now - well I know what I'm trying to say!) :lol2:
> 
> Anywhoos, off topic, if yous get the chance, go see "The Artist" at the cinema. Seen it tonight and its the best film I've seen in years!! Absolutely stunning film :2thumb:


opinion. . .advice. . .AND a film review. . .. . .where else would ya get all o that in one short post:lol2:


----------



## kempo08

cold blooded beast said:


> opinion. . .advice. . .AND a film review. . .. . .where else would ya get all o that in one short post:lol2:


This is why I'm stuck to my phone on the forum lol couldnt get it any were else lol


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> opinion. . .advice. . .AND a film review. . .. . .where else would ya get all o that in one short post:lol2:


:lol2:

Evening Sir, are you well?


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Evening Sir, are you well?


My. . .aren't we pleasant. . .Yes. . .I am very well . . . . :2thumb:






and how about your good self? . . . . :lol2: . .sod that. . .hows the wee (and not so wee)beasties


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> My. . .aren't we pleasant. . .Yes. . .I am very well . . . . :2thumb:
> 
> and how about your good self? . . . . :lol2: . .sod that. . .hows the wee (and not so wee)beasties


I'm always pleasant!!! To say the very least!!!!!! (albeit getting a bit aggressive now!!!) :lol2:

I'm good, and so are the rest of the family. Took a few pics tonight with the camera (phone needed charged), but they were rather pants. Will take better ones tomorrow.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> yeah . .I think it'll come` together really well. . .it's one of those things that seems to just "get there" when done. . .perhaps the secret is to get the darker shades locked into the crevices. . .to allude to depth. . .definitely worth the wait to see this one complete. . :2thumb:


I used to paint models for a hobby got quite good its a technique i use for backgrounds :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> I used to paint models for a hobby got quite good its a technique i use for backgrounds :2thumb:


Ah. . .sounded like there was experience in the post too. . .makes sense. .when I did a poly/grout.expanding foam background for a beardie. ..I used different colours of sand mixed in numerous ratios. . and created an illusion of depth/high lights like that. ..worked really well. . .showed no signs of wear AT ALL. . .wish I had some photos of it now. . oh well. . .think it'd have to be concrete with Merts claws. . .let alone Args


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> I'm always pleasant!!! To say the very least!!!!!! (albeit getting a bit aggressive now!!!) :lol2:
> 
> I'm good, and so are the rest of the family. Took a few pics tonight with the camera (phone needed charged), but they were rather pants. Will take better ones tomorrow.


We know you are a pleasant and well mannered young lady. . .YOU were never in question. . .that was more aimed at myself. . .:blush:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> Ah. . .sounded like there was experience in the post too. . .makes sense. .when I did a poly/grout.expanding foam background for a beardie. ..I used different colours of sand mixed in numerous ratios. . and created an illusion of depth/high lights like that. ..worked really well. . .showed no signs of wear AT ALL. . .wish I had some photos of it now. . oh well. . .think it'd have to be concrete with Merts claws. . .let alone Args


Thats why i thought the resin rocks would be a good idea... depending on tougness of course :2thumb: 

Mostly ill be decorating with stolen woods :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Thats why i thought the resin rocks would be a good idea... depending on tougness of course :2thumb:
> 
> Mostly ill be decorating with stolen woods :2thumb:


"If you go down to the woods today. . . you're sure of a BIG surprise". . . .Shane'll be pinching every fallen branch in sight


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> "If you go down to the woods today. . . you're sure of a BIG surprise". . . .Shane'll be pinching every fallen branch in sight


:lol2: hell yeah :no1:


----------



## Matt_Baitson

Its been known for me to be out in the middle of the night on the westwood stood on my car roof sawing branches off trees :lol2: No shame!


----------



## Barlow

Dean Cheetham said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Sorry there hasnt been much of an update on the viv build, Been to busy getting stuck in!
> But here's a few pic's : victory:
> Need's alot of work still but got the door on, locks/handle, grouted,sand,and got 1 wall complete with base coat and bottom painted.
> Weather strips are in so got a nice tight seal on the door. started Filling the nest boxes where it was needed.:no1:
> Here is the base coated wall.
> image
> 
> Here are a few angle shots (excuse the colour of the wall it doesnt look right!, the rest is still sand).
> image
> image
> image


 I think the unpainted walls look awesome dean. Looks like the red rock you get in Oz. Shame it's not a tristis viv. The painted wall looks great too, I'd build up by drybrushing with different shades of paint now. It's an epic build though mate. I'm really jealous.


Nigel_wales said:


> Evening all hope your all good?
> 
> Congrats on the Ackies pipping dean still waiting for mine to show themselves. Been browsing the forum a bit but don't like to post on my phone as its a nightmare, I've noticed Ackies are getting really really popular! Its bonkers ey, i hope they don't get bred the hell out of and devalued like beardies etc...


 Hi Nigel hows things? I can't see ackies being overbred like beardies. They take a lot more effort and incubation isn't as simple. Plus as the females get older they tend to refuse the soil/sand mix and even more work begins for the keeper. 


jo-jo-beans said:


> I agree :2thumb: the thing is with beardies tho is that people get clutches of 20-30 eggs, then another clutch of the same amount etc.
> 
> How many are we talking with Ackies? 7-10 in a clutch, if they all hatch.
> 
> Think it will be a long while before these wee beauties have flooded the market.
> (hopefully never right enough).
> 
> As well as that, beardies are quite frequently the first lizard someone gets, and IMO most don't do proper research - just look at the forum, and they end up with 20 odd babies to look after, cos the idiots incubate them yadda yadda .....
> Anywhoos, when you get Ackies, I reckon you know a lot more (sorry, starting to ramble now - well I know what I'm trying to say!) :lol2:
> 
> Anywhoos, off topic, if yous get the chance, go see "The Artist" at the cinema. Seen it tonight and its the best film I've seen in years!! Absolutely stunning film :2thumb:


 Me and the missus wanna see that. The trailer looked great.


ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> I used to paint models for a hobby got quite good its a technique i use for backgrounds :2thumb:


 Something else we have in common bud. I used to be paid for painting warhammer and loved painting airfix as a teenager. I'm not a geek by the way. I have loads of friends and I'm hugely popular!:lol2:


----------



## Matt_Baitson

Ahhh warhmmer, the phase just before masturb....... Do they still do warhammer? : victory:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> I think the unpainted walls look awesome dean. Looks like the red rock you get in Oz. Shame it's not a tristis viv. The painted wall looks great too, I'd build up by drybrushing with different shades of paint now. It's an epic build though mate. I'm really jealous.
> 
> Hi Nigel hows things? I can't see ackies being overbred like beardies. They take a lot more effort and incubation isn't as simple. Plus as the females get older they tend to refuse the soil/sand mix and even more work begins for the keeper.
> 
> Me and the missus wanna see that. The trailer looked great.
> 
> Something else we have in common bud. I used to be paid for painting warhammer and loved painting airfix as a teenager. I'm not a geek by the way. I have loads of friends and I'm hugely popular!:lol2:


:lol2: Oddly enough its the monitor thing most people dont get... specially if i start ranting and they get a fixed glazed look in there eyes :lol2:
same... warhammer 40k for preferance though :lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Matt_Baitson said:


> Ahhh warhmmer, the phase just before masturb....... Do they still do warhammer? : victory:


I still do the odd model. :2thumb:

Mostly just one that i like the look off havent done one in yonks though. 

And im married :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Matt_Baitson

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> I still do the odd model. :2thumb:
> 
> Mostly just one that i like the look off havent done one in yonks though.
> 
> And im married :Na_Na_Na_Na:


yer me too..... Bring back the warhammer :lol2:

I was choas btw :whistling2:


----------



## Barlow

Matt_Baitson said:


> yer me too..... Bring back the warhammer :lol2:
> 
> I was choas btw :whistling2:


High elves and Chaos Dwarfs. Hmmmm. Why is it always the dwarfs???


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> High elves and Chaos Dwarfs. Hmmmm. Why is it always the dwarfs???


No idea bud :lol2: 

Personally ive always like the orcs


----------



## Matt_Baitson

So basically, war has just being declared.. Bring it. Time to rock warhammer old skool :whistling2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Matt_Baitson said:


> So basically, war has just being declared.. Bring it. Time to rock warhammer old skool :whistling2:


:lol2: i would matey but i just keep marines and chaos marines now :lol2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

kempo08 said:


> Iv been looking over classifieds and there still not easy to come by guys, I know exactly what you saying but on the same note I surpose that could happen with everything, if people stick to moderation and not greed then hopefully should be ok


They are hard to come by still, especially around these parts. But I dont think I will incubate clutch after clutch just so they dont become over popular.



ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> And wait for eggies :mf_dribble:





jo-jo-beans said:


> As well as that, beardies are quite frequently the first lizard someone gets, and IMO most don't do proper research - just look at the forum, and they end up with 20 odd babies to look after, cos the idiots incubate them yadda yadda .....
> Anywhoos, when you get Ackies, I reckon you know a lot more (sorry, starting to ramble now - well I know what I'm trying to say!) :lol2:


I do hate it when people post up here... help my beardie has laid eggs and I dont know how to incubate....

Well uhh...

dont incubate then!



ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> :lol2: Oddly enough its the monitor thing most people dont get... specially if i start ranting and they get a fixed glazed look in there eyes :lol2:
> same... warhammer 40k for preferance though :lol2:





ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> No idea bud :lol2:
> 
> Personally ive always like the orcs


I was a warhammer -er many moons ago.. 40K orcs were my chosen army if miscreants..... lol, I sold them to buy my first drum kit.. good trade there.


----------



## Railz

i never did see what the big thing with warhammer etc was , the model painting yea i can see why people like that but the actual game was never appealing


----------



## cold blooded beast

Matt_Baitson said:


> Its been known for me to be out in the middle of the night on the westwood stood on my car roof sawing branches off trees :lol2: No shame!


Just jogged memory to the time I was dragging the best part of 20' of branches behind me. . .(walking). . .and a police car stopped me. . 
."what are you doing" 
. . "taking this home!"
. .. .why? . . .and where has it just come from?"
. . ."well it was blocking the road. . so I thought I'd clear it away and mulch it"
. . ."ok. . .thank you"




The cleanly sawn end. . . and saw in my bag...........purely coincidental. . . .lmafao


Well what was I expected to say. . .? . . ."I'm taking it home for my Lizard!!!!"


----------



## weaver132

hi guys i previously posted on here as im selling my yellow ackie but im unsure on sex so heres some pics and hopefully you all can help me :2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Decided to sell the last of my kims we've had a nightmare trying to find somewhere ideal to rent that will let us keep reps. On top of my work commitments this has definately made me make my mind up. 7 months old now and looking like they could be a pair but I'm not 100% sure its tough with these guys. Looking for 900 for them with the viv I made for them. I'll be puttin an ad up for them at some point today with pics. This is a tough, tough decision so don't be to harsh guys!


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Nigel_wales said:


> Decided to sell the last of my kims we've had a nightmare trying to find somewhere ideal to rent that will let us keep reps. On top of my work commitments this has definately made me make my mind up. 7 months old now and looking like they could be a pair but I'm not 100% sure its tough with these guys. Looking for 900 for them with the viv I made for them. I'll be puttin an ad up for them at some point today with pics. This is a tough, tough decision so don't be to harsh guys!


Sorry to hear that Nige maybe one day you can get back into em :no1:


----------



## Nigel_wales

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Sorry to hear that Nige maybe one day you can get back into em :no1:


Yep maybe mate we'll see how things go.

Anyway here's the link to the ad:


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/802452-kimberly-rock-monitors-possible-pair.html#post9533842


----------



## adamholtom85

Warhammer that brings back memories of saturdays spent in games workshop doing battles and tournaments


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Decided to sell the last of my kims we've had a nightmare trying to find somewhere ideal to rent that will let us keep reps. On top of my work commitments this has definately made me make my mind up. 7 months old now and looking like they could be a pair but I'm not 100% sure its tough with these guys. Looking for 900 for them with the viv I made for them. I'll be puttin an ad up for them at some point today with pics. This is a tough, tough decision so don't be to harsh guys!


I'm really sorry to hear that Nigel, the hobby could do with more people with the drive and determination like you. I hope you return to it one day.:2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that Nigel, the hobby could do with more people with the drive and determination like you. I hope you return to it one day.:2thumb:


Thanks mate, pretty pleased with what I accomplished in such a short period of time :lol2:... Hopefully will have Ackies hatching this week, the eggs are all starting to sweat and dent. I will still come on the forums though to see how everyone is doing as I do have an interest in it all.


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Thanks mate, pretty pleased with what I accomplished in such a short period of time :lol2:... Hopefully will have Ackies hatching this week, the eggs are all starting to sweat and dent. I will still come on the forums though to see how everyone is doing as I do have an interest in it all.


2 species of monitor bred in less than a year, including tricky Kims!:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy: That's good going by anyones standards.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> 2 species of monitor bred in less than a year, including tricky Kims!:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy: That's good going by anyones standards.


to put it in perspective 7 yrs and all ive had is 2 clutches of dud eggs from a pair of timors :lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> 2 species of monitor bred in less than a year, including tricky Kims!:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy: That's good going by anyones standards.





ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> to put it in perspective 7 yrs and all ive had is 2 clutches of dud eggs from a pair of timors :lol2:


Thanks guys


----------



## Barlow

Ok so what do you guys think about this? I've built a new viv for the peacocks and I'm thinking about lighting arrangements for the basking spot. The basking site is going to be a log around 6" in diameter. Now I was going to use 2 X 45W par 38's but I saw a kitchen ceiling light unit at B&Q and disasemmbled it. They use the GU10 bulbs up to 50W. Now I could use 3 X 35W bulbs to create a nice narrow but long basking site along the log. I'm in two minds but the GU10 bulbs are cheap as chips and kick out some good heat. 

Here are the reflectors I took off the unit that could hang down from the top of the viv.


----------



## Matt_Baitson

cold blooded beast said:


> Just jogged memory to the time I was dragging the best part of 20' of branches behind me. . .(walking). . .and a police car stopped me. .
> ."what are you doing"
> . . "taking this home!"
> . .. .why? . . .and where has it just come from?"
> . . ."well it was blocking the road. . so I thought I'd clear it away and mulch it"
> . . ."ok. . .thank you"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cleanly sawn end. . . and saw in my bag...........purely coincidental. . . .lmafao
> 
> 
> Well what was I expected to say. . .? . . ."I'm taking it home for my Lizard!!!!"


This made me laugh :2thumb:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Barlow said:


> Ok so what do you guys think about this? I've built a new viv for the peacocks and I'm thinking about lighting arrangements for the basking spot. The basking site is going to be a log around 6" in diameter. Now I was going to use 2 X 45W par 38's but I saw a kitchen ceiling light unit at B&Q and disasemmbled it. They use the GU10 bulbs up to 50W. Now I could use 3 X 35W bulbs to create a nice narrow but long basking site along the log. I'm in two minds but the GU10 bulbs are cheap as chips and kick out some good heat.
> 
> Here are the reflectors I took off the unit that could hang down from the top of the viv.
> image


Dont see any reason why it wouldnt work : victory:


----------



## kempo08

Barlow said:


> Ok so what do you guys think about this? I've built a new viv for the peacocks and I'm thinking about lighting arrangements for the basking spot. The basking site is going to be a log around 6" in diameter. Now I was going to use 2 X 45W par 38's but I saw a kitchen ceiling light unit at B&Q and disasemmbled it. They use the GU10 bulbs up to 50W. Now I could use 3 X 35W bulbs to create a nice narrow but long basking site along the log. I'm in two minds but the GU10 bulbs are cheap as chips and kick out some good heat.
> 
> Here are the reflectors I took off the unit that could hang down from the top of the viv.
> image


they do kick out some good heat : victory:


----------



## Barlow

kempo08 said:


> they do kick out some good heat : victory:


I know. I'm just worried about the beam being too concentrated.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

2 of my basking sites run off GU10's 50w's ..

They are fine.

If anything they provide a much more mild basking site than the PAR38's


----------



## Barlow

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> 2 of my basking sites run off GU10's 50w's ..
> 
> They are fine.
> 
> If anything they provide a much more mild basking site than the PAR38's


I'm not wanting mild bud. My peacocks bask at 160F:gasp:

It's the spread of light that im concerned about. Do you use reflectors with your GU10's?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Barlow said:


> I'm not wanting mild bud. My peacocks bask at 160F:gasp:
> 
> It's the spread of light that im concerned about. Do you use reflectors with your GU10's?


Sorry, not clued up on peacocks, nope, no reflectors with them, they are just in spotlight type holders. Im running 1 basking spot with a 120W PAR38 and 2 other spots with the GU10's. The ackies dont really use the GU10's to digest, they like them for warming up first thing in the morning and they like the cool sites last thing at night, otherwise I never see them used.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> I know. I'm just worried about the beam being too concentrated.


Set one up over a piece of wood distance you want i guess 6" or so and measure the temps in the centre and at the edges of the light... see what its kicking out


----------



## Barlow

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Sorry, not clued up on peacocks, nope, no reflectors with them, they are just in spotlight type holders. Im running 1 basking spot with a 120W PAR38 and 2 other spots with the GU10's. The ackies dont really use the GU10's to digest, they like them for warming up first thing in the morning and they like the cool sites last thing at night, otherwise I never see them used.


Oh ok. I was reading your post earlier about your multiple basking spots and how it gives them a chance to bask individually. Have you tried leaving your main basking light on 24/7? That's what I do. It removes the need for a ceramic for night time temps and lets the monitors bask when they want. The least dominant individuals in my group use it after the ambient lights go out (they are on 18/6). I think it has helped me raise a group of 5 without problems so far.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Evening gents!!!

Just catching up on a few pages and I'm like "damn!! I missed all that Warhammer chat!!!" :whistling2::whistling2: :lol2:

Anywhooooooos, just uploading some new pics as I type :2thumb:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Barlow said:


> Oh ok. I was reading your post earlier about your multiple basking spots and how it gives them a chance to bask individually. Have you tried leaving your main basking light on 24/7? That's what I do. It removes the need for a ceramic for night time temps and lets the monitors bask when they want. The least dominant individuals in my group use it after the ambient lights go out (they are on 18/6). I think it has helped me raise a group of 5 without problems so far.


Yea I was hoping it would do that, but its difficult getting the temps right like that, Im still tweaking a bit to get a good medium between basking sites and still achieving correct cool end temps. So my heating is all still a bit up in the air right now.

I havnt seem them fight properly in a while so who knows maybe they use them when im not looking. But they dont hesitate to bask together lying on top of each other either, neither of them seems bothered by this

I dont think I could deal with the light on 24/7 the viv is in my room and I cant sleep with lights on.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Pics!!!!

Had no idea what this wee dude was doing. This wee Ackie just loves climbing!!
He was obviously comfy as he was out for the count!! :flrt:



















Then the other two, still struggle to tell the difference between them all





































And of course, I can't post pics without a pic of the big guy :flrt:
Big sleepy gu



















jo
xxx:2thumb:


----------



## kempo08

jo-jo-beans said:


> Pics!!!!
> 
> Had no idea what this wee dude was doing. This wee Ackie just loves climbing!!
> He was obviously comfy as he was out for the count!! :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Then the other two, still struggle to tell the difference between them all
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And of course, I can't post pics without a pic of the big guy :flrt:
> Big sleepy gu
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> jo
> xxx:2thumb:


:flrt: how funy his/her head is just hanging lol must be Comfey tho lol


----------



## jo-jo-beans

kempo08 said:


> :flrt: how funy his/her head is just hanging lol must be Comfey tho lol


LOL i was a tad worried, i had to poke him a bit to make sure he was ok.
(he was ok!! :2thumb


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> LOL i was a tad worried, i had to poke him a bit to make sure he was ok.
> (he was ok!! :2thumb


The upside down head hanging shot is funny ..I'd probably have been worried too . .strange little animal


----------



## kempo08

:lol2: i can imagine the moment lol like walking in when ur nans fallen asleep.... NAN....NAN:gasp: the she wakes up right as rain :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

kempo08 said:


> :lol2: i can imagine the moment lol like walking in when ur nans fallen asleep.... NAN....NAN:gasp: the she wakes up right as rain :lol2:


dude. . .you are FUNNY. . SO VERY funny. . .IF I'd o been drinking. . .it'd o been quirting outta nostrils. . .. :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

kempo08 said:


> :lol2: i can imagine the moment lol like walking in when ur nans fallen asleep.... NAN....NAN:gasp: the she wakes up right as rain :lol2:


also. . .your screen name. . .you do Shorinji Kempo?


----------



## kempo08

cold blooded beast said:


> also. . .your screen name. . .you do Shorinji Kempo?


:lol2: why thank u,well my name actually steve kemp and my ps3 name was kempo08 and i just seem to use that every were, i am 25 tho so should realy grow up :bash:


----------



## cold blooded beast

kempo08 said:


> :lol2: why thank u,well my name actually steve kemp and my ps3 name was kempo08 and i just seem to use that every were, i am 25 tho so should realy grow up :bash:


well growing up would imply becoming an adult. . .as far as I know there are enough of those. . .so I shall stay 41(nearly 42 :blush. . .and consider myself a child!!. . . .even if I do have 2 kids and a third on the way:lol2:


----------



## kempo08

cold blooded beast said:


> well growing up would imply becoming an adult. . .as far as I know there are enough of those. . .so I shall stay 41(nearly 42 :blush. . .and consider myself a child!!. . . .even if I do have 2 kids and a third on the way:lol2:


 
yeh sounds good to me bud :2thumb:


----------



## bossybossy

Im in no rush to grow up, i think with age your mental state doesnt really change, its only when you look in the mirror and the reflection is scary you think hang on a min how old am i lol. I love the fact that i still get excited about getting new animals, starting new projects etc. Im such a big kid sometime love it:2thumb:


----------



## slinky_k

*retes stack and different aged ackies*

1) ive seen alot of people on her using the retes stack.but have no holes on each layer .i no there good for reduces heat.but how can the heat get to the next level down if the top is just solid.ive seen retes online with holes in which makes sense that the heat would go through the holes and reach the next level but cant get my head round this one lol.sorry for the silly question

2) and some one some where cant remember where now said it would be ok to put a 6month old ackie in with a 1 month old,is this true or would the older and bigger one dominate the younger and smaller one .thanks


----------



## kempo08

bossybossy said:


> Im in no rush to grow up, i think with age your mental state doesnt really change, its only when you look in the mirror and the reflection is scary you think hang on a min how old am i lol. I love the fact that i still get excited about getting new animals, starting new projects etc. Im such a big kid sometime love it:2thumb:


same hear mate,im soooo excited to start my ackie project hense on this thread every second :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

bossybossy said:


> Im in no rush to grow up, i think with age your mental state doesnt really change, its only when you look in the mirror and the reflection is scary you think hang on a min how old am i lol. I love the fact that i still get excited about getting new animals, starting new projects etc. Im such a big kid sometime love it:2thumb:


know what ya mean. . although fortunately I was in better shape at 30 than I was at 20 ..and better at 40 than at 30 . . not certain what this decade will lead to. . .but I'm trying:2thumb:. . .and anyhows. . all that aside I can't wait to get my new (Human and) Monitor addition to our household later this year: victory:


----------



## Barlow

slinky_k said:


> 1) ive seen alot of people on her using the retes stack.but have no holes on each layer .i no there good for reduces heat.but how can the heat get to the next level down if the top is just solid.ive seen retes online with holes in which makes sense that the heat would go through the holes and reach the next level but cant get my head round this one lol.sorry for the silly question
> 
> 2) and some one some where cant remember where now said it would be ok to put a 6month old ackie in with a 1 month old,is this true or would the older and bigger one dominate the younger and smaller one .thanks


Retes stacks and the ones with holes in are completely different. The ones with holes in seem to have been developed in this country.The holes totally compromise the whole idea behind the retes stack. The Retes stack was invented by Frank Retes. He is most probably the most prolific breeder of varanids that has ever been. The whole concept of high heat, high food levels deep substrate and multiple husbandry options came from his pioneering work with monitors. The point of a Retes stack is it gives your monitors options of basking at different temps to suit it's needs. Holes between the stacks negotiate the difference between those temps. But it's not as simple as that. Monitors like to squeeze themselves into tight spaces where there is little airflow. Warm air passing over their bodies dehydrates them. So the Retes stack with holes in them basically compromises everything that is good about a Retes stack.


----------



## weaver132

Hi all is anyone good at sexing ackies, i want to know my ones sex but aint got a clue how to tell so if anyone can help would be appreciated


----------



## adamholtom85

Can u buy a retes stack? Everywhere ive looked is info about it


----------



## jo-jo-beans

I was worried about that as well, but I was so surprised when I took the temps of each layer of the Retes, and the lower layers weren't as cold as I thought they'd be. Only a few degrees difference with every layer.


----------



## Barlow

weaver132 said:


> Hi all is anyone good at sexing ackies, i want to know my ones sex but aint got a clue how to tell so if anyone can help would be appreciated


Post some picture mate.


adamholtom85 said:


> Can u buy a retes stack? Everywhere ive looked is info about it


 No. You have to build your own.


----------



## weaver132

Theres a couple of pics on page 612 i put up if you can help in any way wud be great


----------



## kempo08

just flicking through some you tube vids and i look the look of what these guys have built,what do u all think :2thumb: Updates, Ackie Monitors Part 1 (01-30-11) - YouTube


----------



## slinky_k

Barlow said:


> Retes stacks and the ones with holes in are completely different. The ones with holes in seem to have been developed in this country.The holes totally compromise the whole idea behind the retes stack. The Retes stack was invented by Frank Retes. He is most probably the most prolific breeder of varanids that has ever been. The whole concept of high heat, high food levels deep substrate and multiple husbandry options came from his pioneering work with monitors. The point of a Retes stack is it gives your monitors options of basking at different temps to suit it's needs. Holes between the stacks negotiate the difference between those temps. But it's not as simple as that. Monitors like to squeeze themselves into tight spaces where there is little airflow. Warm air passing over their bodies dehydrates them. So the Retes stack with holes in them basically compromises everything that is good about a Retes stack.


ok so wud u say that the stack without the holes in wud be more ideal.i also seen pics of ackies climbing up the retes through the holes and look cool lol.so u reckon the benift more the ones with out the holes.


----------



## slinky_k

also any answers bout putting a 6month old ackie in with a 1 month old


----------



## Barlow

weaver132 said:


> Theres a couple of pics on page 612 i put up if you can help in any way wud be great


Need more pics to be honest. The first photo says female, the second male. Take some more from all angles.


----------



## Nigel_wales

First Ackie egg pipped today!


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> First Ackie egg pipped today!


congrats mate!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> First Ackie egg pipped today!


Nice one Nigel, all 11 of mine are out 
How many you got in the Bator?


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> congrats mate!


Cheers bud!



Dean Cheetham said:


> Nice one Nigel, all 11 of mine are out
> How many you got in the Bator?


8 mate, just got home and there are now 2 sticking their heads out!


----------



## Chris18

Nigel_wales said:


> Cheers bud!
> 
> 
> 
> 8 mate, just got home and there are now 2 sticking their heads out!


Congrats show off :Na_Na_Na_Na:
Sorry about selling the rest of your kims mate, damn shame is all I can say


----------



## Nigel_wales

Chris18 said:


> Congrats show off :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> Sorry about selling the rest of your kims mate, damn shame is all I can say


Cheers bud! Yea I know, gutted mate.


----------



## Dee_Williams

Is this suitable for an ackie basking site? reflector is 6 inches across. will it need an extra one??


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Nigel_wales said:


> First Ackie egg pipped today!


Does it ever get any less of a thrill?


----------



## Barlow

Dee_Williams said:


> image
> 
> Is this suitable for an ackie basking site? reflector is 6 inches across. will it need an extra one??


Can't see why not mate. What bulb holder is within it?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Barlow said:


> Can't see why not mate. What bulb holder is within it?


Hows those GU10's running mate? I measured mine today, I got 106 degrees at surface of rock and 95 at surface of cork bark, both are about 15cm away.

My 120W is running at 140, shows why they are not really used much.

Maybe having 3 bulbs will get the temps a bit higher in yours?


----------



## Railz

thats 2 of mine then Nigel


----------



## Dean Cheetham

So here it is guys, without varnish but finished painting :2thumb:
In the end i tried the dry brush technique and it worked very well!

So you get the idea, this is a close up of the finish.









Front on.









Left side.









Right side.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Dean Cheetham said:


> So here it is guys, without varnish but finished painting :2thumb:
> In the end i tried the dry brush technique and it worked very well!
> 
> So you get the idea, this is a close up of the finish.
> image
> 
> Front on.
> image
> 
> Left side.
> image
> 
> Right side.
> image


Nice dry brushing mate ..you should be over the moon with that ..nice job


----------



## bossybossy

Looking good well done matey


----------



## kempo08

That looks the nuts dean, very well done mate


----------



## Barlow

Dean Cheetham said:


> So here it is guys, without varnish but finished painting :2thumb:
> In the end i tried the dry brush technique and it worked very well!
> 
> So you get the idea, this is a close up of the finish.
> image
> 
> Front on.
> image
> 
> Left side.
> image
> 
> Right side.
> image


Dean mate that has turned out better than I was expecting. And I was expecting a lot. Well done that man!:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

cold blooded beast said:


> Nice dry brushing mate ..you should be over the moon with that ..nice job


Thanks mate 
I im chuffed with it, as it was my 1st attempt at a background and on such a large scale i dont think it's too bad!
Really pleased with it so far:no1:
Just varnish tomorrow and then probably decorate it at the weekend :whistling2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

bossybossy said:


> Looking good well done matey





kempo08 said:


> That looks the nuts dean, very well done mate





Barlow said:


> Dean mate that has turned out better than I was expecting. And I was expecting a lot. Well done that man!:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


Thanks Everyone! glad you like it :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Dean Cheetham said:


> Thanks mate
> I im chuffed with it, as it was my 1st attempt at a background and on such a large scale i dont think it's too bad!
> Really pleased with it so far:no1:
> Just varnish tomorrow and then probably decorate it at the weekend :whistling2:


You got a matt varnish?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

cold blooded beast said:


> You got a matt varnish?


Satin Clear :2thumb:


----------



## Railz

looks awesome DC job well done!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

ridium said:


> looks awesome DC job well done!


Ta ridium : victory:


----------



## kempo08

I just have to go on hear to say iv found myself a reds breeder!!!!:2thumb: his in Germany so gotta look into transporting other wise its a loooooong drive lol just had to tell u guys


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Dean Cheetham said:


> So here it is guys, without varnish but finished painting :2thumb:
> In the end i tried the dry brush technique and it worked very well!
> 
> So you get the idea, this is a close up of the finish.
> image
> 
> Front on.
> image
> 
> Left side.
> image
> 
> Right side.
> image


I said it would take a lot of skill to pull of that paintwork... and you have sure as hell done it : victory:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I said it would take a lot of skill to pull of that paintwork... and you have sure as hell done it : victory:


Thanks mate, really appreciate that comment :2thumb:
Worked hat at it, solid for a week or so.
But its paid off, so well worth it :no1:


----------



## kempo08

Any of you know of any courier sevices that bring from Europe to uk please let me know  will be very helpful :no1:


----------



## Railz

'Tarantulabarn'


----------



## kempo08

ridium said:


> 'Tarantulabarn'


Cheers mate, have you used these guys b4 do u know prices for europe, I no ur not there sales rep sory for q&a time :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

kempo08 said:


> Cheers mate, have you used these guys b4 do u know prices for europe, I no ur not there sales rep sory for q&a time :lol2:


I was quoted £60-70 door to door service from germany. but couldnt tell you the who he used tho, think it was UPS :hmm:


----------



## kempo08

Dean Cheetham said:


> I was quoted £60-70 door to door service from germany. but couldnt tell you the who he used tho, think it was UPS :hmm:


Cheers mate. Didnt even know they done reps lol shall see if I can get a quote : victory: wat was urs transported in dean? I'm guessing it's a 24 hour delivery?
Cheers


----------



## Dean Cheetham

kempo08 said:


> Cheers mate. Didnt even know they done reps lol shall see if I can get a quote : victory: wat was urs transported in dean? I'm guessing it's a 24 hour delivery?
> Cheers


Im not sure about that either mate, martin arranged everything but they showed up at my door.
She was sent to me by "next day delivery" she came inside a bag which was inside a poly box with 2 heat packs (which stayed hot for 2 days after recieving her) :lol2:


----------



## kempo08

Dean Cheetham said:


> Im not sure about that either mate, martin arranged everything but they showed up at my door.
> She was sent to me by "next day delivery" she came inside a bag which was inside a poly box with 2 heat packs (which stayed hot for 2 days after recieving her) :lol2:


Ok cool, this guy has never shipped b4 so new for both of us :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

kempo08 said:


> Ok cool, this guy has never shipped b4 so new for both of us :lol2:


Make sure you cover all angles, you want to be covered incase things go wrong as its new to both of you.
Pretty simples really....1 of you arrange with a courier to pick it up from him and deliver it to you the next day.
He needs to make sure the animal in question is packed properly and that they dont eat few days prior to travelling. : victory:


----------



## Railz

Can't allow this thread to be on the second page just picked up a Bosc seen two of them in a tiny Exo terra tank and decided I had to rescue at least 1 debating on wether to go back for the other


----------



## bossybossy

Hello everyone been working on the ackie enclosure today i have now got the top flap opening and shutting properley after a complete nightmare with the hinges. The hinges that i used are identical in looks so i thought it didnt matter which way round to put them, what was happening is one side was closing nice the other was pinging out if you get my meaning after moving the shelf up and down measuring all the angles widths etc, wasnt till the end i thought i would just double check to see if hinges open the right way either way round and found there was quite a difference. Nasty little hinges lol was stressing me right out. Well today i got all the slate chieseled up and stuck on the back wall, enjoy: victory:


----------



## cold blooded beast

bossybossy said:


> Hello everyone been working on the ackie enclosure today i have now got the top flap opening and shutting properley after a complete nightmare with the hinges. The hinges that i used are identical in looks so i thought it didnt matter which way round to put them, what was happening is one side was closing nice the other was pinging out if you get my meaning after moving the shelf up and down measuring all the angles widths etc, wasnt till the end i thought i would just double check to see if hinges open the right way either way round and found there was quite a difference. Nasty little hinges lol was stressing me right out. Well today i got all the slate chieseled up and stuck on the back wall, enjoy: victory:


It's all bout the top flap option. . .!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!though pinging out aint so cool . . and getting stuck up the back wall . ..well . . :gasp:
. . from a distance the slate looks like modern art . . when they goin in


----------



## Railz

does she count as a dwarf? shes only around a foot at the moment lol


----------



## Barlow

Mate that looks amazing. Where did you get the metal trough from?


----------



## jambo1984

Hi all where do you all get your slate from to make your retes stack??


----------



## bossybossy

LOL HA HA defiently dont want to be getting stuck up any back walls lol. I try not to get to stressed when doing a build but this one was pushing me limits, but its getting there now so can relax a little, am getting the ackies from dean so should be in the next couple of weeks. Still have the glass to get cut and fitted in trip all the edges up , rub some bees wax on outer side and not sure what to do with the two internal sides??


----------



## cold blooded beast

ridium said:


> does she count as a dwarf? shes only around a foot at the moment lol
> image


lovely peachy belly . . and bright orange eye. . I'm not so much a Bosc bloke . .my Mrs though:flrt: . . She's a total Bosc bloke!!!!!!!!!!!uhhhhhhh well She's into em. . nice one:flrt:


----------



## bossybossy

Barlow said:


> Mate that looks amazing. Where did you get the metal trough from?


 Got it from a company down in headcorn cant think of the name of the company i just googled metal trough in me search bar matey


----------



## bossybossy

jambo1984 said:


> Hi all where do you all get your slate from to make your retes stack??


 I just took a drive down to the local garden centre they was selling three slates for £10 so bought £20 worth i done all the back of enclosure and still have some left for hides or a start of a stack


----------



## kempo08

So hear it is guys and girls, I have no good solid way of transporting these red ackies over from Germany, searched all day high and low still nothing now do I a) admit defeat or do I b) drive over and get them, now the guy sell these £297 each? Please advice is it worth it do u think, pluse any one know the rules on bringing reps back as its september I'd be looking at going isn't Hamm normaly on
so could combine and do some pick ups?? Can I bring it all back on tunnel tho?


----------



## Barlow

kempo08 said:


> So hear it is guys and girls, I have no good solid way of transporting these red ackies over from Germany, searched all day high and low still nothing now do I a) admit defeat or do I b) drive over and get them, now the guy sell these £297 each? Please advice is it worth it do u think, pluse any one know the rules on bringing reps back as its september I'd be looking at going isn't Hamm normaly on
> so could combine and do some pick ups?? Can I bring it all back on tunnel tho?


Wow you are serious about these reds aren't you. That's a decent price. Is it for hatchlings? What's the breeders name? You want to make sure you are getting true reds so ask him to mail you pictures of the adults/parents. In regards to Hamm PM monitor mad as he organizes coach trips there so can tell you about when they are and relevent paperwork. I understand the papers needed isn't much and is just routine. I'd email Martin Reuter too. He is in germany and ships over here regular. Ask him what courier he uses.


----------



## kempo08

Barlow said:


> Wow you are serious about these reds aren't you. That's a decent price. Is it for hatchlings? What's the breeders name? You want to make sure you are getting true reds so ask him to mail you pictures of the adults/parents. In regards to Hamm PM monitor mad as he organizes coach trips there so can tell you about when they are and relevent paperwork. I understand the papers needed isn't much and is just routine. I'd email Martin Reuter too. He is in germany and ships over here regular. Ask him what courier he uses.


Great advice mate, I'm tad serious :lol2: yeh there hatchlings and I will also try to get some photos sent accross It's from this guy, take a look let me know what u think Start


----------



## Barlow

kempo08 said:


> Great advice mate, I'm tad serious :lol2: yeh there hatchlings and I will also try to get some photos sent accross It's from this guy, take a look let me know what u think Start


Yeah they are true reds and he certainly looks like he knows what he is doing. Go for it mate, no matter what it takes. Not many people breeding reds over here and you stand a good chance starting with hatchlings. How many are you looking to get?


----------



## jo-jo-beans

They are very very pretty.

What kind of Mony is that in the top left hand corner, the albino looking one?








Ps GO, GO NOW!!!!!

NOW!!!!!,


----------



## kempo08

Barlow said:


> Yeah they are true reds and he certainly looks like he knows what he is doing. Go for it mate, no matter what it takes. Not many people breeding reds over here and you stand a good chance starting with hatchlings. How many are you looking to get?


Im defo going for a trio,and would love to breed,I went on a German forum and this guy is very highley spoke about and look good at what he does monitors which I think is all he does, it's a long trip but my mate said he'll do it with me


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> They are very very pretty.
> 
> What kind of Mony is that in the top left hand corner, the albino looking one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps GO, GO NOW!!!!!
> 
> NOW!!!!!,


Leucistic Kingorum


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> Leucistic Kingorum


Thank you sir. What's the common name?


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Thank you sir. What's the common name?


ummmmmmm :lol2: Kings


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> ummmmmmm :lol2: Kings


Erm ........ :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Erm ........ :lol2:


personally I prefer Pilbs. . .although if I could accommodate. . .I'd more than likely have Kingorum tucked away somewhere. . .among EVERYthing else!!!:mf_dribble:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Only 4 Ackies out so far, the other 4 look like they could be on their way soon. Put them in the viv just now as they were getting pretty lively. Some pics:


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Only 4 Ackies out so far, the other 4 look like they could be on their way soon. Put them in the viv just now as they were getting pretty lively. Some pics:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image


 Congrats Nigel. I hope they are not the last monitors you hatch.: victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Congrats Nigel. I hope they are not the last monitors you hatch.: victory:


Thanks bud!


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

kempo08 said:


> So hear it is guys and girls, I have no good solid way of transporting these red ackies over from Germany, searched all day high and low still nothing now do I a) admit defeat or do I b) drive over and get them, now the guy sell these £297 each? Please advice is it worth it do u think, pluse any one know the rules on bringing reps back as its september I'd be looking at going isn't Hamm normaly on
> so could combine and do some pick ups?? Can I bring it all back on tunnel tho?


Drop steve or cocobates a pm theyre going over in march sure theyd collect em for you if ya ask nicely with a cherry on top.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> Leucistic Kingorum


varanus kingorum buddy :lol2:


----------



## Metzger

Nigel_wales said:


> Only 4 Ackies out so far, the other 4 look like they could be on their way soon. Put them in the viv just now as they were getting pretty lively. Some pics:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image


Hehe tiny littl'uns! Thats great news! congrats on them, they're so sweet!


----------



## slinky_k

Nigel_wales said:


> Only 4 Ackies out so far, the other 4 look like they could be on their way soon. Put them in the viv just now as they were getting pretty lively. Some pics:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image


well done mate.so jealous lol.so are all these reserved then


----------



## bazza5938

Stuck my ackies into the new aboreal viv the other night just to let them have a wander around in it, and the colours on houdini looked rather nice when he (I think) was under the mvb, so thought I'd take a pic for you lot


----------



## Railz

Picked up the 2nd bosc today , little guy jumped from the viv and had us looking for him for 40 mins ! :lol2:


----------



## Barlow

bazza5938 said:


> Stuck my ackies into the new aboreal viv the other night just to let them have a wander around in it, and the colours on houdini looked rather nice when he (I think) was under the mvb, so thought I'd take a pic for you lot
> 
> image


Is that the black trees viv?


----------



## bazza5938

Barlow said:


> Is that the black trees viv?


Yup, in a not totally finished state, still have to finish off the cork tiles for extra climbing space, cut down the cage for the tubular heater I have to keep nighttime temps up, and secure that, and the other cork bark tubes to basically make a tree


----------



## Barlow

So here we have it. My 6 month ackie female has laid a cluth of 7 eggs. I knew I was reading her right.


----------



## Railz

Barlow said:


> So here we have it. My 6 month ackie female has laid a cluth of 7 eggs. I knew I was reading her right.
> image
> image
> image
> image


 congrats mate:2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

ridium said:


> congrats mate:2thumb:


 Thanks mate.


----------



## Railz

Barlow said:


> Thanks mate.


 cant believe she bred at 6 months, eggs must be tiny


----------



## Barlow

ridium said:


> cant believe she bred at 6 months, eggs must be tiny


 NO mate. Same size as normal, just seem to be a little elongated. I can't beleive she laid 7 though. I cannot fathom how she fit them all inside her.


----------



## Railz

Barlow said:


> NO mate. Same size as normal, just seem to be a little elongated. I can't beleive she laid 7 though. I cannot fathom how she fit them all inside her.


 its crazy mine are 4 months , and they are tiny wasnt expecting them to be able to breed so young


----------



## slinky_k

Barlow said:


> So here we have it. My 6 month ackie female has laid a cluth of 7 eggs. I knew I was reading her right.
> image
> image
> image
> image


what type of tub is that the eggs r in.and are the eggs on the rack above the vermiculite/perlite rather than on it.also how long do ackie eggs usually take to hatch


----------



## Barlow

ridium said:


> its crazy mine are 4 months , and they are tiny wasnt expecting them to be able to breed so young


It's quite uncommon TBH. Maybe I'm just good at this!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Barlow

slinky_k said:


> what type of tub is that the eggs r in.and are the eggs on the rack above the vermiculite/perlite rather than on it.also how long do ackie eggs usually take to hatch


 It's a S.I.M.S container
Suspended Incubation Method. Yes they are held above the medium. It's my first time using one.

My average for all dwarf monitor eggs (ackies and peacocks) is 105 days incubation.:2thumb:


----------



## slinky_k

Barlow said:


> It's a S.I.M.S container
> Suspended Incubation Method. Yes they are held above the medium. It's my first time using one.
> 
> My average for all dwarf monitor eggs (ackies and peacocks) is 105 days incubation.:2thumb:


they look different lol.so wheres the heat for them then lol.and good look with the eggs


----------



## slinky_k

or im guessing the tub goes in the incubator lol


----------



## Barlow

slinky_k said:


> they look different lol.so wheres the heat for them then lol.and good look with the eggs


 My incubator


----------



## slinky_k

Barlow said:


> My incubator
> image


thats a good size one.what have you used for a door


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Nigel_wales said:


> Only 4 Ackies out so far, the other 4 look like they could be on their way soon. Put them in the viv just now as they were getting pretty lively. Some pics:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image


Well done mate, they look so cute and tiny now 


Barlow said:


> So here we have it. My 6 month ackie female has laid a cluth of 7 eggs. I knew I was reading her right.
> image
> image
> image
> image


Cant believe it mate, she is literally no bigger than my biggest .... looks like shes got the same temper too :lol2:

Congrats anyways: victory:


----------



## Barlow

slinky_k said:


> thats a good size one.what have you used for a door


A sheet of plywood that fits flush to the gap and insulated with polystyrene. It's a good size because I intend to expand the collection of odatria. I'm just taking my time, getting to know each species before I move on to the next. Plus trying to talk my GF into more as I go:lol2:


----------



## Barlow

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Well done mate, they look so cute and tiny now
> 
> 
> Cant believe it mate, she is literally no bigger than my biggest .... looks like shes got the same temper too :lol2:
> 
> Congrats anyways: victory:


 Cheers mate. First time I've been bit by any of my dwarfs. She was mad, biting me all the time. She must be hungry :lol2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Barlow said:


> Cheers mate. First time I've been bit by any of my dwarfs. She was mad, biting me all the time. She must be hungry :lol2:


their pathetic little nips are so cute as they try to be menacing.


----------



## Barlow

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> their pathetic little nips are so cute as they try to be menacing.


 She drew blood, but yeah, it did make me laugh. My GF screamed when it happened.


----------



## slinky_k

Barlow said:


> She drew blood, but yeah, it did make me laugh. My GF screamed when it happened.


were did u get the sims from then.


----------



## Barlow

slinky_k said:


> were did u get the sims from then.


 Donny show: victory:


----------



## slinky_k

Barlow said:


> Donny show: victory:


ok lol.and does it not matter how damp the medium is as the eggs arnt on it


----------



## Barlow

slinky_k said:


> ok lol.and does it not matter how damp the medium is as the eggs arnt on it


No mate. The original intention by the makers was to have the eggs suspended over water. But seeing as water droplets on eggs are bad news I decided to hatch over perlite to avoid water splashing over the eggs if I have to move the containers.


----------



## monitor mad

Nigel_wales said:


> Only 4 Ackies out so far, the other 4 look like they could be on their way soon. Put them in the viv just now as they were getting pretty lively. Some pics:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image


 
Nice little ones there Nigel , great to see the grand kids :lol2::no1:


----------



## slinky_k

Barlow said:


> No mate. The original intention by the makers was to have the eggs suspended over water. But seeing as water droplets on eggs are bad news I decided to hatch over perlite to avoid water splashing over the eggs if I have to move the containers.


seem like a good idea.ive never seen these before like,jus read up on them and aparently reduces incubation time aswell,


----------



## Nigel_wales

Metzger said:


> Hehe tiny littl'uns! Thats great news! congrats on them, they're so sweet!


Thanks mate!



slinky_k said:


> well done mate.so jealous lol.so are all these reserved then


Cheers I tink they are all sold.



Barlow said:


> So here we have it. My 6 month ackie female has laid a cluth of 7 eggs. I knew I was reading her right.
> image
> image
> image
> image


Nice congrats mate! 



SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Well done mate, they look so cute and tiny now
> 
> 
> Cant believe it mate, she is literally no bigger than my biggest .... looks like shes got the same temper too :lol2:
> 
> Congrats anyways: victory:


Cheers Ben!



monitor mad said:


> Nice little ones there Nigel , great to see the grand kids :lol2::no1:


Lol thanks mate! Hopefully the other 4 decide to hatch now. I think i migjt have lost one but well see.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Nigel_wales said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers I tink they are all sold.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice congrats mate!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Ben!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol thanks mate! Hopefully the other 4 decide to hatch now. I think i migjt have lost one but well see.


Congrats Nigel, nice chunky little guys :2thumb:
As for you Barlow, little shock there huh? :lol2:
Just goes to show you must be doing something right : victory:
No complications passing the eggs?


----------



## jambo1984

Barlow said:


> So here we have it. My 6 month ackie female has laid a cluth of 7 eggs. I knew I was reading her right.
> image
> image
> image
> image


6 months wow grand job there mate


----------



## Jamesferrassie

*FAO Dean Cheetham*

So just a quick update so you can see how my two are getting on. I could get pics of the two of them together cos when i tried they kept running away :bash:

Im still getting endless amounts of enjoyment from them both and theyre still eating like no bodies business!

Here are the 2 little 'uns:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Jamesferrassie said:


> So just a quick update so you can see how my two are getting on. I could get pics of the two of them together cos when i tried they kept running away :bash:
> 
> Im still getting endless amounts of enjoyment from them both and theyre still eating like no bodies business!
> 
> Here are the 2 little 'uns:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Looking tip top James! glad their doing well :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Hi guys,
Finally got the viv finished! just got to do outside at some point :whistling2:
Bonus as well, they have been alot more interactive with each other since being in the new viv, so things look positive for the future : victory:
Anyway pic's.
























And 1 of the the occupants at home, the female :2thumb:


----------



## Railz

Dean Cheetham said:


> Hi guys,
> Finally got the viv finished! just got to do outside at some point :whistling2:
> Bonus as well, they have been alot more interactive with each other since being in the new viv, so things look positive for the future : victory:
> Anyway pic's.
> image
> image
> image
> And 1 of the the occupants at home, the female :2thumb:
> image


 Looks fantastic DC , now come build me some vivs! : victory:


----------



## Racheykins90

Dean Cheetham said:


> Hi guys,
> Finally got the viv finished! just got to do outside at some point :whistling2:
> Bonus as well, they have been alot more interactive with each other since being in the new viv, so things look positive for the future : victory:
> Anyway pic's.
> image
> image
> image
> And 1 of the the occupants at home, the female :2thumb:
> image



:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Racheykins90 said:


> :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


 :2thumb:


----------



## bossybossy

Jamesferrassie said:


> So just a quick update so you can see how my two are getting on. I could get pics of the two of them together cos when i tried they kept running away :bash:
> 
> Im still getting endless amounts of enjoyment from them both and theyre still eating like no bodies business!
> 
> Here are the 2 little 'uns:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 great pics matey


----------



## bossybossy

Dean Cheetham said:


> Hi guys,
> Finally got the viv finished! just got to do outside at some point :whistling2:
> Bonus as well, they have been alot more interactive with each other since being in the new viv, so things look positive for the future : victory:
> Anyway pic's.
> image
> image
> image
> And 1 of the the occupants at home, the female :2thumb:
> image


 Looks the nutts dc well done, all that hard work paid off matey, now can sit there and enjoy it


----------



## cold blooded beast

Barlow said:


> It's quite uncommon TBH. Maybe I'm just good at this!:lol2::lol2:


see that's what I like about you. . .smart for a start. . .but oh so VERY modest too. . .:lol2:. .


----------



## Dean Cheetham

bossybossy said:


> Looks the nutts dc well done, all that hard work paid off matey, now can sit there and enjoy it


 
Oh yes i will! :lol2:
Certainly wont be taking another of those on so soon!
But i do have the room for another tree moni viv :whistling2:


----------



## rex636

Dean Cheetham said:


> Hi guys,
> Finally got the viv finished! just got to do outside at some point :whistling2:
> Bonus as well, they have been alot more interactive with each other since being in the new viv, so things look positive for the future : victory:
> Anyway pic's.
> image
> image
> image
> And 1 of the the occupants at home, the female :2thumb:
> image


Wow dean that looks awsome mate, hopefully just a matter of time now till there breeding? 
U can put me on the short list if your successful


----------



## Railz

well with my ackies now being 4 months old i thought id candle them to see if i can see the sexes , and both are showing as female , dont think ill attempt it with the bosc's i value my fingers


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Dean Cheetham said:


> Hi guys,
> Finally got the viv finished! just got to do outside at some point :whistling2:
> Bonus as well, they have been alot more interactive with each other since being in the new viv, so things look positive for the future : victory:
> Anyway pic's.
> image
> image
> image
> And 1 of the the occupants at home, the female :2thumb:
> image


Well done young man, that is awesome looking!!!!,
:no1:


----------



## Jamesferrassie

Dean, the new viv looks awesome!


----------



## Nigel_wales

Great looking viv Dean, well done mate!

These Ackie babies are awesome, a lot bolder than Kim babies! 5th one hatched last night and the last 3 are going to go in the next 24 hours I think.


----------



## jambo1984

well all im soon going to be a proud owner of 3 baby ackies ...happy days


----------



## Dean Cheetham

rex636 said:


> Wow dean that looks awsome mate, hopefully just a matter of time now till there breeding?
> U can put me on the short list if your successful





jo-jo-beans said:


> Well done young man, that is awesome looking!!!!,
> :no1:





Jamesferrassie said:


> Dean, the new viv looks awesome!





Nigel_wales said:


> Great looking viv Dean, well done mate!
> 
> These Ackie babies are awesome, a lot bolder than Kim babies! 5th one hatched last night and the last 3 are going to go in the next 24 hours I think.


Cheers guys, seeing the comments you guys make it worth every minute spent grafting : victory:
Grats Nigel mate, I love ackie babies, all of mine so far (32 or 42 :hmm: ) 
Have been awesome, not scared of me, always glass running and all have had a great feeding response :2thumb:
How long they been bating for mate? Just i ask as mine always seen to hatch early in my bator and thinking of getting SIM containers as well, so ive heard they also reduce the incubation time.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> see that's what I like about you. . .smart for a start. . .but oh so VERY modest too. . .:lol2:. .


Ooh carefuly mate my sarcasmometer is about to blow :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Ooh carefuly mate my sarcasmometer is about to blow :lol2:


well. . .it wasn't aimed at you fella. . .but rest assured. . .I'd only EVER say that with a tone of sarcasm if it had of been. . . .: victory:. . .just about to throw some pics o my tiddler up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> well. . .it wasn't aimed at you fella. . .but rest assured. . .I'd only EVER say that with a tone of sarcasm if it had of been. . . .: victory:. . .just about to throw some pics o my tiddler up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:lol2: of course you would :lol2: 

Awesome i always like seeing pics of your tiddler.


----------



## cold blooded beast

There you go . .








No running!








I said. . .NO RU. . . 








Awwww one of his fave current vantage points
























so many great pics been posted recently: victory:. . .so thought I'd try to contribute


----------



## Dean Cheetham

cold blooded beast said:


> There you go . .image
> No running!
> image
> I said. . .NO RU. . .
> image
> Awwww one of his fave current vantage points
> image
> image
> image
> so many great pics been posted recently: victory:. . .so thought I'd try to contribute


Cracking mate, lovely sp. :2thumb:
Some awesome pic's to matey : victory:


----------



## sharpstrain

well guys - I used to have a Kimberly and ackies and had to get rid of them - I have always regretted it, but I have just reserved two year old ackies and picking them up next week.

Can I be back in the gang:2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> There you go . .image
> No running!
> image
> I said. . .NO RU. . .
> image
> Awwww one of his fave current vantage points
> image
> image
> image
> so many great pics been posted recently: victory:. . .so thought I'd try to contribute


 
NOMMY we need many more of this chappess marcus... Im still leaning female :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

sharpstrain said:


> well guys - I used to have a Kimberly and ackies and had to get rid of them - I have always regretted it, but I have just reserved two year old ackies and picking them up next week.
> 
> Can I be back in the gang:2thumb:


 
you will have to change that sig pic :lol2:
Only kidding :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Dean Cheetham said:


> Cracking mate, lovely sp. :2thumb:
> Some awesome pic's to matey : victory:





ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> NOMMY we need many more of this chappess marcus... Im still leaning female :2thumb:


I've heard you lean THAT! way. .



you keep settin 'em up for me mate. . . .glad you appreciate. . . .Him/Her!?!?


----------



## cold blooded beast

Dean Cheetham said:


> Cracking mate, lovely sp. :2thumb:
> Some awesome pic's to matey : victory:


After the photo updates you've provided us with during the build. . .least I could do really. . .pleased you like mate



sharpstrain said:


> well guys - I used to have a Kimberly and ackies and had to get rid of them - I have always regretted it, but I have just reserved two year old ackies and picking them up next week.
> 
> Can I be back in the gang:2thumb:




Then you must be :welcome:d back. . .when are the Kims coming back onboard??I'm kiddin.. .look forward to you Ackie pics:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> I've heard you lean THAT! way. .
> 
> 
> 
> you keep settin 'em up for me mate. . . .glad you appreciate. . . .Him/Her!?!?


And you keep knocking em down :lol2: 

I alway appreciate a good monitor :no1:


----------



## sharpstrain

Then you must be :welcome:d back. . .when are the Kims coming back onboard??I'm kiddin.. .look forward to you Ackie pics:2thumb::2thumb:[/QUOTE]

Will get some pics soon - funnily enough I do have a Kimbo craving but need more time money and space first:2thumb:


----------



## Railz

At This sort of size will i be able to get a true sex of my ackies? , i candled them yesterday and both showed no hemipenes just clear pink they are 4 months old


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

So arnie just walked up to the glass, unzipped his zipper and had a nice toasty early sunday morning dump.... during said dump some, what looked like, man aparatus to be proud of popped out of his zipper for all the world to see.

Would a female be able to make her aparatus visible or can we safely say arnie is a male. Ive always had him pegged as male due to his dominance and sheer growth rate compared to the others.


----------



## Railz

definately a male , i havent heard of females exposing themselves its just not done , since when has a women been arrested for flashing? 

my ackie fix for the morning









































and the tail shot for someones fetish :whistling2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

ridium said:


> At This sort of size will i be able to get a true sex of my ackies? , i candled them yesterday and both showed no hemipenes just clear pink they are 4 months old
> 
> image


Pics of head & vent from side above


----------



## Railz

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Pics of head & vent from side above


larger of the pair
ackie 1 pictures by railzy - Photobucket

will take some of the other now


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

ridium said:


> larger of the pair
> ackie 1 pictures by railzy - Photobucket
> 
> will take some of the other now


I would say male :2thumb:


----------



## Railz

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> I would say male :2thumb:


 really? lol that was my banker of a female , as hasnt shown any hemi's while going to toilet or candling etc


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

ridium said:


> really? lol that was my banker of a female , as hasnt shown any hemi's while going to toilet or candling etc


Head shape points to male :2thumb: 

But thats not a guarantee... as for the hemi-pene thing candling doesnt work all the time, and everting you have to know exactly what your looking for.. my female timor did it a lot prior to becoming gravid :2thumb:


----------



## Railz

smaller of the 2
ackie2 pictures by railzy - Photobucket


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

ridium said:


> smaller of the 2
> ackie2 pictures by railzy - Photobucket


That one looks female to my eye. Pointer head, :2thumb:


----------



## Railz

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> That one looks female to my eye. Pointer head, :2thumb:


 awesome


----------



## Dazzz

ridium said:


> awesome


How are your 2 new boscs doing?

Dazzz


----------



## Railz

they are fine , hardly see them really shy animals and trying to let them settle in without disturbing them , havent seen them eat either :/


----------



## Dazzz

ridium said:


> they are fine , hardly see them really shy animals and trying to let them settle in without disturbing them , havent seen them eat either :/


Wont be long before they are eating everything that goes near them 

Dazzz


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

ridium said:


> they are fine , hardly see them really shy animals and trying to let them settle in without disturbing them , havent seen them eat either :/


:no1: Nice work mate itll pay off in the long run :2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

ridium said:


> larger of the pair
> ackie 1 pictures by railzy - Photobucket
> 
> will take some of the other now


Still too small to be 100% but I'd go for two males.


----------



## Nigel_wales

100% hatchrate on the ackie clutch. Dumped in a load of tiny locust and crickets about 2 hours after lights on and they went mental, very good to watch all of them eating their first meal!


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> 100% hatchrate on the ackie clutch. Dumped in a load of tiny locust and crickets about 2 hours after lights on and they went mental, very good to watch all of them eating their first meal!


Nice one Nigel. Have you sold them all?


----------



## Railz

finally found a 4x2x2 , quick trip to weston to pick it up and ackies are in there and loving the extra room again 3 1/2 inches of soil/sand/eco earth in and they are loving digging already


----------



## Railz

Barlow said:


> Still too small to be 100% but I'd go for two males.


 i hope its not  please be wrong :whip:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Nice one Nigel. Have you sold them all?


I've had loads of pms but only 1 confirmed trio so far. i haven't put an ad up yet tho.


----------



## Railz

Nigel_wales said:


> I've had loads of pms but only 1 confirmed trio so far. i haven't put an ad up yet tho.


 pm, sent


----------



## Barlow

ridium said:


> i hope its not  please be wrong :whip:


 Like I said it's still too early to be 100%. The larger I would say is deffo male. The smaller looks like a subordinate male. But I'm no expert and they could prove me wrong easily. Just worry about getting them to strong and healthy adults. They will tell you their sex when they are ready. Then you can add accordingly.:2thumb:


----------



## Railz

Barlow said:


> Like I said it's still too early to be 100%. The larger I would say is deffo male. The smaller looks like a subordinate male. But I'm no expert and they could prove me wrong easily. Just worry about getting them to strong and healthy adults. They will tell you their sex when they are ready. Then you can add accordingly.:2thumb:


hoping to get a pair from nigel too even if these 2 turn out to be a pair , i love ackies :no1:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> Nice one Nigel. Have you sold them all?





ridium said:


> hoping to get a pair from nigel too even if these 2 turn out to be a pair , i love ackies :no1:


3 left now just waiting for 1 guy to get back to me and may have possibly sold the rest. cheers ridium


----------



## Railz

Nigel_wales said:


> 3 left now just waiting for 1 guy to get back to me and may have possibly sold the rest. cheers ridium


 i think i may need more lol, i think ive lost these 2, theyve only been in the new viv 2 hours and theyve built a huge network of tunnels , im to scared to put my hand incase i collapse any tunnels lol


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Had another visit from the landlord today, unlike last time where he didnt bat an eyelid because I only had a 4ft viv he decided that the 6x3x3 viv in the attic was too large and wasnt happy with me keeping lizards that big in the house, he also didnt like the fact that there are crickets and cockroaches in the viv that could escape and infest the house. 

Despite my best efforts to talk him round and explain the situation, saying that the roaches are kept safe and the ackies will be 2ft max he is adamant and is standing by his word that he isnt happy with a 2ft lizard potentially escaping and getting into a neighbouring house, the stress the viv is putting on his floor, and the roaches infesting the house. It does say no pets except for fish and birds with permission in my contract, so ive not a leg to stand on.

So, i am absolutely gutted and cannot believe I am going to say this, but my ackies are up for sale. I really hope to return to keeping monitors asap, but for now me staying in this house and finishing uni is my priority.

They are in classifieds, 3 ackies and entire set up including 2 established roach colonies .. £600


----------



## jo-jo-beans

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Had another visit from the landlord today, unlike last time where he didnt bat an eyelid because I only had a 4ft viv he decided that the 6x3x3 viv in the attic was too large and wasnt happy with me keeping lizards that big in the house, he also didnt like the fact that there are crickets and cockroaches in the viv that could escape and infest the house.
> 
> Despite my best efforts to talk him round and explain the situation, saying that the roaches are kept safe and the ackies will be 2ft max he is adamant and is standing by his word that he isnt happy with a 2ft lizard potentially escaping and getting into a neighbouring house, the stress the viv is putting on his floor, and the roaches infesting the house. It does say no pets except for fish and birds with permission in my contract, so ive not a leg to stand on.
> 
> So, i am absolutely gutted and cannot believe I am going to say this, but my ackies are up for sale. I really hope to return to keeping monitors asap, but for now me staying in this house and finishing uni is my priority.
> 
> They are in classifieds, 3 ackies and entire set up including 2 established roach colonies .. £600


Ah bo:censorcks


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

jo-jo-beans said:


> Ah bo:censorcks


My thoughts exactly


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> My thoughts exactly


 
ahhh :censor::censor: dang it all to hell


----------



## richardquinn

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Had another visit from the landlord today, unlike last time where he didnt bat an eyelid because I only had a 4ft viv he decided that the 6x3x3 viv in the attic was too large and wasnt happy with me keeping lizards that big in the house, he also didnt like the fact that there are crickets and cockroaches in the viv that could escape and infest the house.
> 
> Despite my best efforts to talk him round and explain the situation, saying that the roaches are kept safe and the ackies will be 2ft max he is adamant and is standing by his word that he isnt happy with a 2ft lizard potentially escaping and getting into a neighbouring house, the stress the viv is putting on his floor, and the roaches infesting the house. It does say no pets except for fish and birds with permission in my contract, so ive not a leg to stand on.
> 
> So, i am absolutely gutted and cannot believe I am going to say this, but my ackies are up for sale. I really hope to return to keeping monitors asap, but for now me staying in this house and finishing uni is my priority.
> 
> They are in classifieds, 3 ackies and entire set up including 2 established roach colonies .. £600



thats s**t mate, can you not ask your parents to care for them for the sake of 4-5 months till u finish uni?


----------



## Nigel_wales

Sorry to hear that mate hope u get back into it soon!


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

richardquinn said:


> thats s**t mate, can you not ask your parents to care for them for the sake of 4-5 months till u finish uni?


I have another year after this one mate, I dont live with my parents anymore so there would be nowhere to keep them at their house, plus my mum cant stand the monitors, my dads scared of them and my brother has a practically anorexic bearded dragon so it wouldnt be fair on the monitors.



Nigel_wales said:


> Sorry to hear that mate hope u get back into it soon!


First chance I can mate, but im going to wait until I am settled in my own place with steady employment so theres no risk of me having to move them on again.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I have another year after this one mate, I dont live with my parents anymore so there would be nowhere to keep them at their house, plus my mum cant stand the monitors, my dads scared of them and my brother has a practically anorexic bearded dragon so it wouldnt be fair on the monitors.
> 
> 
> 
> First chance I can mate, but im going to wait until I am settled in my own place with steady employment so theres no risk of me having to move them on again.


 
Bad news bud! 
Such a shame but you can still always mingle with us until you get back into it :2thumb:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Had my first ar:censor:le of the night ask me for my ackies. A quick background check revealed he has 4 posts and is selling an argus and a bosc at the same time as asking for my ackies and looking for leopard gecko morphs. When I asked him what this sale was about and what kind of husbandry he has in place for my ackies I had the reply of

'you saying I dont look after my animals you got some cheek you dont know anything about me'

Glad I filtered that one out right away.:devil:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Had my first ar:censor:le of the night ask me for my ackies. A quick background check revealed he has 4 posts and is selling an argus and a bosc at the same time as asking for my ackies and looking for leopard gecko morphs. When I asked him what this sale was about and what kind of husbandry he has in place for my ackies I had the reply of
> 
> 'you saying I dont look after my animals you got some cheek you dont know anything about me'
> 
> Glad I filtered that one out right away.:devil:


unfortunatley mate, there are alot of them :bash:


----------



## cold blooded beast

I started to use bad language in this post. . .but even with so many :censor: icons. . .it still read badly



. . .However with a smidgen more eloquence may one politely suggest the landlord deserves a very thorough:bash: . . .then perhaps TEAR HIS LEG OFF:2thumb: . . AND BEAT HIM WITH THE WET END. . .THEN BEFORE HE LOSES CONSCIOUSNESS: victory: . . RIP HIS SPINE OUT AND :whip: HIM WITH IT. . . .AND JUST FOR PERSONAL SATISFACTION . .CHOP HIS HEAD OFF AND START A ROACH COLONY WITHIN HIS PUTRID INNARDS:lol2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> I started to use bad language in this post. . .but even with so many :censor: icons. . .it still read badly
> 
> 
> 
> . . .However with a smidgen more eloquence may one politely suggest the landlord deserves a very thorough:bash: . . .then perhaps TEAR HIS LEG OFF:2thumb: . . AND BEAT HIM WITH THE WET END. . .THEN BEFORE HE LOSES CONSCIOUSNESS: victory: . . RIP HIS SPINE OUT AND :whip: HIM WITH IT. . . .AND JUST FOR PERSONAL SATISFACTION . .CHOP HIS HEAD OFF AND START A ROACH COLONY WITHIN HIS PUTRID INNARDS:lol2:


Its the consequences I fear... when I go to prison and some burly inmate makes a tadpole colony in my innards.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

cold blooded beast said:


> I started to use bad language in this post. . .but even with so many :censor: icons. . .it still read badly
> 
> 
> 
> . . .However with a smidgen more eloquence may one politely suggest the landlord deserves a very thorough:bash: . . .then perhaps TEAR HIS LEG OFF:2thumb: . . AND BEAT HIM WITH THE WET END. . .THEN BEFORE HE LOSES CONSCIOUSNESS: victory: . . RIP HIS SPINE OUT AND :whip: HIM WITH IT. . . .AND JUST FOR PERSONAL SATISFACTION . .CHOP HIS HEAD OFF AND START A ROACH COLONY WITHIN HIS PUTRID INNARDS:lol2:


quality! :roll2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Its the consequences I fear... when I go to prison and some burly inmate makes a tadpole colony in my innards.


Easy be BIG Rons b:censor:ch . . .(there's always a BIG Ron on E wing. . right?).. .then no one else'll touch ya. . .:lol2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> Easy be BIG Rons b:censor:ch . . .(there's always a BIG Ron on E wing. . right?).. .then no one else'll touch ya. . .:lol2:


Big Ron sounds mean:gasp:


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Big Ron sounds mean:gasp:


Nah. . .just give him ya sponge n custard. . .He's a BIG softie really. . .








Meanwhile. . .back in the real world!!!


----------



## jo-jo-beans

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Its the consequences I fear... when I go to prison and some burly inmate makes a tadpole colony in my innards.


Ben!!!
That is just manky!!!!! :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Ben!!!
> That is just manky!!!!! :lol2:


With an M ? ..or W ... :whistling2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> With an M ? ..or W ... :whistling2:


Potato Potata!!!!! :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Potato Potata!!!!! :lol2:


Couldah made an old man choke on his cocoa!


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> Couldah made an old man choke on his cocoa!


:lol2::lol2:
My response sooooooo isn't suitable for a public forum!! :lol2::whistling2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> My response sooooooo isn't suitable for a public forum!! :lol2::whistling2:


Lol . And on that bombshell .... Goodnight


----------



## Railz

jo-jo-beans said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> My response sooooooo isn't suitable for a public forum!! :lol2::whistling2:


so who started the innuendo's this time or was it the usual culprit! Mr cold


----------



## jo-jo-beans

ridium said:


> so who started the innuendo's this time or was it the usual culprit! Mr cold


Marcus!! Always Marcus!! :lol2:

I'm just easily led!! :whistling2:


----------



## Railz

jo-jo-beans said:


> Marcus!! Always Marcus!! :lol2:
> 
> I'm just easily led!! :whistling2:


 ofcourse you are :whistling2: lol


----------



## Railz

I need to name my ackies just can't think of any names that are dual sex that I like :/


----------



## jo-jo-beans

ridium said:


> I need to name my ackies just can't think of any names that are dual sex that I like :/


I'm still at Ickle 1, Ickle 3 and Pickle (aka Ickle 2). Although I did just name my new wee bristlenose catfish Soap McTavish!! :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Morning troops :no1:

Has anyone looked into or tried them GEO incubation tub's?
They look like mini SIMS, was just wondering how well they work and if its worth trying them over sim's containers, mainly because im too lazy to build a new baitor for a SIM to fit in :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

ridium said:


> I need to name my ackies just can't think of any names that are dual sex that I like :/


Charli Bobbi Danni. Not my cuppa ..but that sort n thing?
..The sex o my fella is debated .. but as he/she is called Freckles is hardly matters ... Even the Mertensi is likely to get called Merten .. so:2thumb: all cool there too


----------



## Nigel_wales

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Had my first ar:censor:le of the night ask me for my ackies. A quick background check revealed he has 4 posts and is selling an argus and a bosc at the same time as asking for my ackies and looking for leopard gecko morphs. When I asked him what this sale was about and what kind of husbandry he has in place for my ackies I had the reply of
> 
> 'you saying I dont look after my animals you got some cheek you dont know anything about me'
> 
> Glad I filtered that one out right away.:devil:


I know the ones mate! I'm like you and check up on everyone who asks me for animals! 



cold blooded beast said:


> I started to use bad language in this post. . .but even with so many :censor: icons. . .it still read badly
> 
> 
> 
> . . .However with a smidgen more eloquence may one politely suggest the landlord deserves a very thorough:bash: . . .then perhaps TEAR HIS LEG OFF:2thumb: . . AND BEAT HIM WITH THE WET END. . .THEN BEFORE HE LOSES CONSCIOUSNESS: victory: . . RIP HIS SPINE OUT AND :whip: HIM WITH IT. . . .AND JUST FOR PERSONAL SATISFACTION . .CHOP HIS HEAD OFF AND START A ROACH COLONY WITHIN HIS PUTRID INNARDS:lol2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2: I'm tempted to add that to my signature as well, awesome paragraph. Note to self: Don't piss Marcus off :Na_Na_Na_Na:



SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Its the consequences I fear... when I go to prison and some burly inmate makes a tadpole colony in my innards.


 
Wrong mate just wrong!!!! :2wallbang:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Just something I'm curious about.. who here is currently keeping any Odatria that may be considered extremely uncommon .. or come to that . Anything you may have had in the past .. doesn't matter if high sticker price or not ..it's the aspect of being unusual that I'm curious of ...


----------



## Cotters2002

Hi Guys

I am new to dwarf monitors, although have been stalking this thread for a while now.

I picked up 2 baby ackies from Cumbria on Saturday (an 8 hour round trip from me in Solihull) and will hopefully be getting 2 of Nigel's new arrivals in a month or so.

Anyway I just wanted to say hi, and I will post some pics of my two newbies when I get home.

Thanks

Richard


----------



## Nigel_wales

Cotters2002 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am new to dwarf monitors, although have been stalking this thread for a while now.
> 
> I picked up 2 baby ackies from Cumbria on Saturday (an 8 hour round trip from me in Solihull) and will hopefully be getting 2 of Nigel's new arrivals in a month or so.
> 
> Anyway I just wanted to say hi, and I will post some pics of my two newbies when I get home.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Richard


Welcome to the thread!!! Ackies are awesome little monitors. I hope you enjoy the 2 your are getting off me just as much as you enjoy the 2 you already have! 

All mine have sold now and I haven't put an advert up lol.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Cotters2002 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am new to dwarf monitors, although have been stalking this thread for a while now.
> 
> I picked up 2 baby ackies from Cumbria on Saturday (an 8 hour round trip from me in Solihull) and will hopefully be getting 2 of Nigel's new arrivals in a month or so.
> 
> Anyway I just wanted to say hi, and I will post some pics of my two newbies when I get home.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Richard


Hey Sweets, and :welcome:



Nigel_wales said:


> Welcome to the thread!!! Ackies are awesome little monitors. I hope you enjoy the 2 your are getting off me just as much as you enjoy the 2 you already have!
> 
> All mine have sold now and I haven't put an advert up lol.


Oooooh get you!!!
:lol2:

But on a more serious note - that's what happens when you keep, raise and breed quality animals!! :notworthy:


----------



## cold blooded beast

ridium said:


> I need to name my ackies just can't think of any names that are dual sex that I like :/


DuH!. . .just had a thought. . . 
Jo? . . .and call another Jo. . .and the other Beans !!!!!
Then we can all be safe knowing you have jo-jo-beans locked up!!!!!:lol2::lol2::lol2:




. . .and yes I said locked up. . not knocked up. . . .this is a family show after all



JJB& Mr JJB . . .no disrespect intended


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> DuH!. . .just had a thought. . .
> Jo? . . .and call another Jo. . .and the other Beans !!!!!
> Then we can all be safe knowing you have jo-jo-beans locked up!!!!!:lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . .and yes I said locked up. . not knocked up. . . .this is a family show after all
> 
> 
> 
> JJB& Mr JJB . . .no disrespect intended


Locked up????. Moi???.

I'm practically harmless!!!! :whistling2:

Cool names tho :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Locked up????. Moi???.
> 
> I'm practically harmless!!!! :whistling2:
> 
> Cool names tho :lol2:


Phew!!. .looks like I sorta like kinda got away with that one. . .ish!!!


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> Phew!!. .looks like I sorta like kinda got away with that one. . .ish!!!


Yup . . . ish!!! 
:lol2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

This should be renamed to the Marcus and Jo-Jo thread  lol!


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> This should be renamed to the Marcus and Jo-Jo thread  lol!


:lol2:feel now it's more appropriate to stay quiet. . .for fear of self incrimination. . . .plus I'm pigging out. . .so delivery of food to boat race is more important than written format of dulcet tones!!!


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Nigel_wales said:


> This should be renamed to the Marcus and Jo-Jo thread  lol!


:lol2: God forbid Nigel buddy!!

I think it would descend in to total and utter CHAOS!!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Cotters2002

Thanks for the welcomes guys.

My ackies are in a 4x2x2 viv at the moment, heated with a red spot lamp on a habistat and a uv bulb for the day night cycle. I am not having any problems with maintaining the right temperatures at the basking spot or cool end, however they seem to like to bask under the uv (which is about 2 ft away from the spot) rather than the red spot (I assume because they don't realise the red spot there because of they cant see the light); my qestion is: do you think this is ideal or would you recommend a different heating/lighting configuration for ackies?

I will post a pic of the setup tonight, if that helps.

Thanks

Rich


----------



## cold blooded beast

Cotters2002 said:


> Thanks for the welcomes guys.
> 
> My ackies are in a 4x2x2 viv at the moment, heated with a red spot lamp on a habistat and a uv bulb for the day night cycle. I am not having any problems with maintaining the right temperatures at the basking spot or cool end, however they seem to like to bask under the uv (which is about 2 ft away from the spot) rather than the red spot (I assume because they don't realise the red spot there because of they cant see the light); my qestion is: do you think this is ideal or would you recommend a different heating/lighting configuration for ackies?
> 
> I will post a pic of the setup tonight, if that helps.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rich


If you are concerned they aren't basking at the correct temperature. . .because they are prefering the light. . .why not try moving the uv closer to the basking lamp. . .if they still prefer to be as far away from the heat basking spot. . perhaps they are just prefering the temp there
. . . .if you have a different surface under the _intended_ basking spot to the _actual_ area they seem to prefer. . .maybe the surface temp is not comfortable for them. . .(even if the air temps might be ok)
. . .have you checked with a temp gun?. . . .and all that aside. . .why not use a Halogen bulb instead. . then you get heat AND light


. . only some ideas for ya mate


----------



## Cotters2002

Thanks, some interesting points to consider; I have used a temp gun and the surface is 120f, which I thought was ok. The surfaces under the different lamps are different though, so I might have an experiment; I guess they have only been in there for 4 days though, so they are still getting settled and finding out what they like.

They seem to be feeding well, so I assume their appitite would be the first thing to go if there was anything wrong with them anyway.

Will have a mess around with the setup and see what happens, but you are right that they might just fancy sitting in the slightly cooler bit every now and then!


----------



## Nigel_wales

Cotters2002 said:


> Thanks for the welcomes guys.
> 
> My ackies are in a 4x2x2 viv at the moment, heated with a red spot lamp on a habistat and a uv bulb for the day night cycle. I am not having any problems with maintaining the right temperatures at the basking spot or cool end, however they seem to like to bask under the uv (which is about 2 ft away from the spot) rather than the red spot (I assume because they don't realise the red spot there because of they cant see the light); my qestion is: do you think this is ideal or would you recommend a different heating/lighting configuration for ackies?
> 
> I will post a pic of the setup tonight, if that helps.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rich



I agree with Marcus change to something that emits more light like a halogen.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> I agree with Marcus change to something that emits more light like a halogen.


yes. . and you SHOULD agree with me. . .cos you know what's gonna happen otherwise. . .got IT?




. . . lmao. . .kiddin buddy. . .always kiddin:2thumb:


----------



## Nigel_wales

cold blooded beast said:


> yes. . and you SHOULD agree with me. . .cos you know what's gonna happen otherwise. . .got IT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . lmao. . .kiddin buddy. . .always kiddin:2thumb:


Sorry mate




:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> Sorry mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


yeah ..right ..anyhow ..just for the record ..I'm a kind natured sensitive bloke really .. well ..generally . :whistling2: .. sometimes on here it gets a bit difficult to keep up to speed ..with how people's collections are going . and more recently.. streamlining of collections ..where are you at now Nigel ..and what are thinking of . Further into the future . Is downsizing numbers the start of the end? ..or . is it just part of a larger masterplan?


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> yeah ..right ..anyhow ..just for the record ..I'm a kind natured sensitive bloke really .. well ..generally . :whistling2: .. sometimes on here it gets a bit difficult to keep up to speed ..with how people's collections are going . and more recently.. streamlining of collections ..where are you at now Nigel ..and what are thinking of . Further into the future . Is downsizing numbers the start of the end? ..or . is it just part of a larger masterplan?


Is saying "just for the record" the same as beginning ah sentence with "honestly"?? 
:lol2:

Apologies if ny spelling is off tonight - its murder tryingto type with latex gloves :whistling2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Is saying "just for the record" the same as beginning ah sentence with "honestly"??
> :lol2:
> 
> Apologies if ny spelling is off tonight - its murder tryingto type with latex gloves :whistling2:


You mean as in. . . "Honestly. . .I'm a Personal Trainer. . .Trust me!"


lol. . .



Mony owners and welding gloves. . .perhaps. . .but LATEX!!!!!!
.. ..someone else can pick up the gauntlet on that one (pun absolutely intended)


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> You mean as in. . . "Honestly. . .I'm a Personal Trainer. . .Trust me!"
> 
> 
> lol. . .
> 
> 
> 
> Mony owners and welding gloves. . .perhaps. . .but LATEX!!!!!!
> .. ..someone else can pick up the gauntlet on that one (pun absolutely intended)


Yeah, you're trying sooooo hard to resist :lol2:

Just indulging in my other passion :whistling2:
X

Ps I've got welding gloves too!!! :2thumb:


----------



## adamholtom85

Ok this page just seems like a fetish thread for different gloves lol


----------



## SuperPenguiin

Hey guys, 
I've read that Ackie Monitors need a soil substrate... could I use "Zoo Med Eco Earth Expandable Substrate" ?

I've never used soil as a substrate before, and I'd much prefer to buy one that is made specifically for reptiles rather than soil from a hardware store.

Thanks


----------



## uk monitor

*ackie*

hi all its me again requesting help i would like to make a humidity box if thats what its called to help with shedding and burrowing whats the best way to make one and are they worth doing hope to hear from any of you as all the advice so far has been quality : victory:


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperPenguiin said:


> Hey guys,
> I've read that Ackie Monitors need a soil substrate... could I use "Zoo Med Eco Earth Expandable Substrate" ?
> 
> I've never used soil as a substrate before, and I'd much prefer to buy one that is made specifically for reptiles rather than soil from a hardware store.
> 
> Thanks


save ya ££££ Pengy. . .honestly go with topsoil/playsand in a 70/30% ratio...cheap easy. . .and properly up to the job


----------



## cold blooded beast

uk monitor said:


> hi all its me again requesting help i would like to make a humidity box if thats what its called to help with shedding and burrowing whats the best way to make one and are they worth doing hope to hear from any of you as all the advice so far has been quality : victory:


I'll say from the get go. . .not something I've needed to do yet. . .but think general advice will be making a hole in the top of a rub/plastic sealable container just large enough for them to climb in/out. . .filled with 10-14" depth of soil/sand. . . .someone with more experience will prob confirm!. . .or put the facts straight !:2thumb:


----------



## SuperPenguiin

cold blooded beast said:


> save ya ££££ Pengy. . .honestly go with topsoil/playsand in a 70/30% ratio...cheap easy. . .and properly up to the job


ahh thanks very much  appreciated :2thumb:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

SuperPenguiin said:


> Hey guys,
> I've read that Ackie Monitors need a soil substrate... could I use "Zoo Med Eco Earth Expandable Substrate" ?
> 
> I've never used soil as a substrate before, and I'd much prefer to buy one that is made specifically for reptiles rather than soil from a hardware store.
> 
> Thanks





cold blooded beast said:


> save ya ££££ Pengy. . .honestly go with topsoil/playsand in a 70/30% ratio...cheap easy. . .and properly up to the job


Agree with Marcus, plus you wouldn't get them rolling about in fancy dirt in the wild? 



Or would ya?????? :lol2:


----------



## adamholtom85

I heard in the wild they roll around in gold leaf lol


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Agree with Marcus, plus you wouldn't get them rolling about in fancy dirt in the wild?
> 
> 
> 
> Or would ya?????? :lol2:


Fancy filth!!!. . now theres an insight!!!


----------



## adamholtom85

cold blooded beast said:


> Fancy filth!!!. . now theres an insight!!!


Thats whats known as a escort lol


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> Fancy filth!!!. . now theres an insight!!!


There's a market for everything!!! :lol2:


----------



## Cotters2002

Hi Guys

I have another newbie ackie question! This is the first time I have had ackies, having previously had reps that don't tend to dig hence the possible daft question...

My baby ackies have about 5" of soil sand mix at the moment and seem to get themselves well and truely trenched in, to the point where I haven't seen them much. 1 of them is a lot more inquisative and I have seen roam around and eat a few times (infact loads this morning!), the other is a lot more reserved and I have only seen have a few nibbles (although in fairness I work in the day so don't know what their up to then). 

My question is: is it normal for them to spend a fair amount of time underground / in burrows?

I promised some pics last night, but will hopefully get some up tonight for you guys to critique/ add comment. I have taken a lot of inspiration and tips from your setups, other forum threads on ackies and online caresheets so hopefully it is not too far wrong.

Sorry for the long post, I just want to provide the best environment possible for the little guys!

Thanks

Richard


----------



## Railz

leave the thread alone for 1 day , and return to the usual Marcus filth half the time i dont think he realises he does it


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Cotters2002 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have another newbie ackie question! This is the first time I have had ackies, having previously had reps that don't tend to dig hence the possible daft question...
> 
> My baby ackies have about 5" of soil sand mix at the moment and seem to get themselves well and truely trenched in, to the point where I haven't seen them much. 1 of them is a lot more inquisative and I have seen roam around and eat a few times (infact loads this morning!), the other is a lot more reserved and I have only seen have a few nibbles (although in fairness I work in the day so don't know what their up to then).
> 
> My question is: is it normal for them to spend a fair amount of time underground / in burrows?
> 
> I promised some pics last night, but will hopefully get some up tonight for you guys to critique/ add comment. I have taken a lot of inspiration and tips from your setups, other forum threads on ackies and online caresheets so hopefully it is not too far wrong.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, I just want to provide the best environment possible for the little guys!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Richard


Mine are actually the exact opposite!! If I can't find them, the first place I look is amongst the plants inches from the ceiling of the viv. Mine tend to like climbing as opposed to burrowing.

Although I did notice one night, one little Ackie slept with his head and shoulders and a good part of his body under a cobble stone, with his wee bum and tail sticking in the air - very cute!! :flrt:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

ridium said:


> leave the thread alone for 1 day , and return to the usual Marcus filth half the time i dont think he realises he does it


(in the Churchill dog voice)

Oh yes!!! :lol2:


----------



## adamholtom85

Cotters2002 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have another newbie ackie question! This is the first time I have had ackies, having previously had reps that don't tend to dig hence the possible daft question...
> 
> My baby ackies have about 5" of soil sand mix at the moment and seem to get themselves well and truely trenched in, to the point where I haven't seen them much. 1 of them is a lot more inquisative and I have seen roam around and eat a few times (infact loads this morning!), the other is a lot more reserved and I have only seen have a few nibbles (although in fairness I work in the day so don't know what their up to then).
> 
> My question is: is it normal for them to spend a fair amount of time underground / in burrows?
> 
> I promised some pics last night, but will hopefully get some up tonight for you guys to critique/ add comment. I have taken a lot of inspiration and tips from your setups, other forum threads on ackies and online caresheets so hopefully it is not too far wrong.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, I just want to provide the best environment possible for the little guys!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Richard


I would go a foot deep with substrat and yes they will dig and build burrows to lay in, sometimes i dont see mine for days when they burrow down


----------



## adamholtom85

jo-jo-beans said:


> There's a market for everything!!! :lol2:


Apparently there is even a market for watching people poo, evidence states hitler loved it


----------



## cold blooded beast

ridium said:


> leave the thread alone for 1 day , and return to the usual Marcus filth half the time i dont think he realises he does it





jo-jo-beans said:


> (in the Churchill dog voice)
> 
> Oh yes!!! :lol2:


I don't think I'm the only one with responsibility for the direction of conversation.. you all have ya fair say ..
:lol2: . Be boring to be too straight down the line all the time .. but having said that ..I can agree that the topic does quite often go off at a tangent somewhat .. but at least it keeps the thread alive .. now where is Jase when ya need him .. he's a man very capable of getting topic very much more ..erm . How should I put it . ? . VARANID ..


----------



## jo-jo-beans

adamholtom85 said:


> Apparently there is even a market for watching people poo, evidence states hitler loved it


Oh yeah!! Useless fact - Noddy Holder, from Slade, when the band was just starting out, used to get paid for it!! Lol
There's more to it, but I'll not go into details :lol2:


----------



## adamholtom85

Thats a great fact i think lol, just witnessed ackie porn


----------



## bazza5938

Right, to help get things back on topic a little ....


I have a new black tree monitor! 

This was Barlow's, and I believe Chaz's before that, but there does seem to be some question on the gender, so I'll have to get a load of pics of the relevant parts (going off topic again here already) and see what people think. In the classified, it seemed to be leaning the direction of male, but on examination when bagging it up for me is now thinking (quite strongly) female.

Pics will come at some point, but I'm leaving her be to settle


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

SuperPenguiin said:


> Hey guys,
> I've read that Ackie Monitors need a soil substrate... could I use "Zoo Med Eco Earth Expandable Substrate" ?
> 
> I've never used soil as a substrate before, and I'd much prefer to buy one that is made specifically for reptiles rather than soil from a hardware store.
> 
> Thanks


:lol2: Your impressionable nature amuses me mwhahahaaaaa 

Anywho sterilised top soil b&q focus etc mixed to a 75% 25% soil to sand best mony substrate going... :no1:

Take it from me kid :2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

bazza5938 said:


> Right, to help get things back on topic a little ....
> 
> 
> I have a new black tree monitor!
> 
> This was Barlow's, and I believe Chaz's before that, but there does seem to be some question on the gender, so I'll have to get a load of pics of the relevant parts (going off topic again here already) and see what people think. In the classified, it seemed to be leaning the direction of male, but on examination when bagging it up for me is now thinking (quite strongly) female.
> 
> Pics will come at some point, but I'm leaving her be to settle


I reckoned female owing to the sml package it was carrying...


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jo-jo-beans said:


> There's a market for everything!!! :lol2:


 
Yes now we come to it... im for hire :lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jo-jo-beans said:


> Locked up????. Moi???.
> 
> I'm practically harmless!!!! :whistling2:
> 
> Cool names tho :lol2:


i dont believe that for a second first your a scot... i never did trust em (please be aware i am 75% scottish) 

second your small and sweet looking... NOT TO BE TRUSTED.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Cotters2002 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have another newbie ackie question! This is the first time I have had ackies, having previously had reps that don't tend to dig hence the possible daft question...
> 
> My baby ackies have about 5" of soil sand mix at the moment and seem to get themselves well and truely trenched in, to the point where I haven't seen them much. 1 of them is a lot more inquisative and I have seen roam around and eat a few times (infact loads this morning!), the other is a lot more reserved and I have only seen have a few nibbles (although in fairness I work in the day so don't know what their up to then).
> 
> My question is: is it normal for them to spend a fair amount of time underground / in burrows?
> 
> I promised some pics last night, but will hopefully get some up tonight for you guys to critique/ add comment. I have taken a lot of inspiration and tips from your setups, other forum threads on ackies and online caresheets so hopefully it is not too far wrong.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, I just want to provide the best environment possible for the little guys!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Richard


 
ooh about 75% of there time good bud :2thumb:


----------



## bazza5938

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> I reckoned female owing to the sml package it was carrying...


From other pictures etc that I've seen, I'd agree with you, but always bow to superior knowledge, this is the first tree monitor I've seen in person


----------



## bazza5938

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> ooh about 75% of there time good bud :2thumb:


Mine must be strange then ... they're running around, chasing their tails, eachothers tails, jumping, licking peering out the glass, eating, sprawling under the basking lamps ... about 75% of the day time ...


----------



## jo-jo-beans

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> :lol2: Your impressionable nature amuses me mwhahahaaaaa
> 
> Anywho sterilised top soil b&q focus etc mixed to a 75% 25% soil to sand best mony substrate going... :no1:
> 
> Take it from me kid :2thumb:


Ok Grandpa Shane!! :lol2:



ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Yes now we come to it... im for hire :lol2:


........... :whistling2::whistling2:
And a fireman :lol2:



ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> i dont believe that for a second first your a scot... i never did trust em (please be aware i am 75% scottish)
> 
> second your small and sweet looking... NOT TO BE TRUSTED.


Hhhhmmmmm :lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

bazza5938 said:


> Mine must be strange then ... they're running around, chasing their tails, eachothers tails, jumping, licking peering out the glass, eating, sprawling under the basking lamps ... about 75% of the day time ...


you spend 8hrs a day watching your ackies? what do you do for a living and where do i sign up?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

bazza5938 said:


> From other pictures etc that I've seen, I'd agree with you, but always bow to superior knowledge, this is the first tree monitor I've seen in person


I havent seen the monitor in q though. 

if ya nip over to varanus.net and post some pics thell sex it for you :2thumb:


----------



## bazza5938

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> you spend 8hrs a day watching your ackies? what do you do for a living and where do i sign up?


Well, watching, hearing, even from other rooms ... but the times there is someone around, and on weekends, they seem to be more active than not, but maybe they're taking turns at spazzing out, so when we hear it, one does something random, then another takes over etc


----------



## bazza5938

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> I havent seen the monitor in q though.
> 
> if ya nip over to varanus.net and post some pics thell sex it for you :2thumb:


I'll do that when I manage to get some pics, s/he's vanished in there now that the lights are out, presumably into a hide, but can't see any sign at all, but I'm intending on being hands off for a good while anyway, so for now, the only pics I have are the ones in the classified ad, but as barlow said, it means I got even more of a bargain! Might consider pairing him/her off at some stage, see if I can get anywhere


----------



## Barlow

bazza5938 said:


> From other pictures etc that I've seen, I'd agree with you, but always bow to superior knowledge, this is the first tree monitor I've seen in person





ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> I havent seen the monitor in q though.
> 
> if ya nip over to varanus.net and post some pics thell sex it for you :2thumb:


Glad she got with you ok. I'm 90% sure she's a she. In fact I'm probably 100% mate. But I know how monitors have got the funniest knack of surprise! But I popped her when I got her out and it was all female mate. I already posted pics of her on Varanus.net and Frank Retes, Krusty and Lizardheadmike all sexed as female. I think it will take a while for her to settle down mate. She went mad when I caught her and tried to bite but I had her behind the head. My arm still bears the marks from her claws though. Keep hands off with her and try tong feeding in a couple of weeks. She's also mid shed and looking scraggy but she's stunning once shed.


----------



## bazza5938

Barlow said:


> Glad she got with you ok. I'm 90% sure she's a she. In fact I'm probably 100% mate. But I know how monitors have got the funniest knack of surprise! But I popped her when I got her out and it was all female mate. I already posted pics of her on Varanus.net and Frank Retes, Krusty and Lizardheadmike all sexed as female. I think it will take a while for her to settle down mate. She went mad when I caught her and tried to bite but I had her behind the head. My arm still bears the marks from her claws though. Keep hands off with her and try tong feeding in a couple of weeks. She's also mid shed and looking scraggy but she's stunning once shed.


Well, I put her in the viv, and a few locusts incase she was hungry after the trip, she ignored them, and spent the time exploring, and trying to swim in the water dish (kitty litter tray) which isn't really quite big enough for doing so, but yeah, I'll be giving plenty of time just with doing the essentials in there, though I'll try tong feeding at the weekend when I've more time, and I've a few mice in the freezer for such too


----------



## Barlow

bazza5938 said:


> Well, I put her in the viv, and a few locusts incase she was hungry after the trip, she ignored them, and spent the time exploring, and trying to swim in the water dish (kitty litter tray) which isn't really quite big enough for doing so, but yeah, I'll be giving plenty of time just with doing the essentials in there, though I'll try tong feeding at the weekend when I've more time, and I've a few mice in the freezer for such too


She was probably in the water dish from being a little dehydrated from the long journey, although it was less than 24 hours:2thumb:!!

Keep the viv well misted, like twice a day!


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> i dont believe that for a second first your a scot... i never did trust em (please be aware i am 75% scottish)
> 
> second your small and sweet looking... NOT TO BE TRUSTED.





jo-jo-beans said:


> Ok Grandpa Shane!! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> ........... :whistling2::whistling2:
> And a fireman :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Hhhhmmmmm :lol2:


:lol2:but diluted by 25%:lol2:


----------



## bazza5938

Barlow said:


> She was probably in the water dish from being a little dehydrated from the long journey, although it was less than 24 hours:2thumb:!!
> 
> Keep the viv well misted, like twice a day!


First time she did that, yeah, I can understand rehydrating, but the second time, she was deffo trying to swim, with her tail still hanging out of the tray  then she climbed out, and tried to turn around on herself and almost ended up doing a backflip to go the opposite direction, so she'll be interesting to watch.

Humidity in there's a good 80% at the mo, and I've a monsoon system in it for keeping it that way


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> Glad she got with you ok. I'm 90% sure she's a she. In fact I'm probably 100% mate. But I know how monitors have got the funniest knack of surprise! But I popped her when I got her out and it was all female mate. I already posted pics of her on Varanus.net and Frank Retes, Krusty and Lizardheadmike all sexed as female. I think it will take a while for her to settle down mate. She went mad when I caught her and tried to bite but I had her behind the head. My arm still bears the marks from her claws though. Keep hands off with her and try tong feeding in a couple of weeks. She's also mid shed and looking scraggy but she's stunning once shed.




I vaguely remember saying i thought she was female when i first saw pics


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> I vaguely remember saying i thought she was female when i first saw pics


Oh. . .great . . .YOU'RE ere. . I'm off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




kiddin mate. . .catch ya soon though x


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> Oh. . .great . . .YOU'RE ere. . I'm off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiddin mate. . .catch ya soon though x


Tomorrow mukka ill be aboot most of the evening :2thumb:


----------



## Reptor

quick question for all u guru's of varnids. wher in the viv is the best place for an egg lay box? cool side,middle or hot end?many thanks guys :whistling2:


----------



## Barlow

Reptor said:


> quick question for all u guru's of varnids. wher in the viv is the best place for an egg lay box? cool side,middle or hot end?many thanks guys :whistling2:


 The lay box wants to be in the mid 80's F. So anywhere that supports those temps. It's usually neccessary to heat it though.:2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> The lay box wants to be in the mid 80's F. So anywhere that supports those temps. It's usually neccessary to heat it though.:2thumb:



Agreedy weedy :2thumb:


----------



## Reptor

Would you say a heat mat underneath the lay box or a heat bulb from above. I don't need one yet but just wanting to know for future reference. Cheers


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Reptor said:


> Would you say a heat mat underneath the lay box or a heat bulb from above. I don't need one yet but just wanting to know for future reference. Cheers


How olds your female? 6 months plus... and you could be looking at eggies. 

Id heat it from the side with a heat mat personally.


----------



## Reptor

Yea she's around 6-7 months but not on the big side lol. I will take your advice as experience speaks for itself with you guys. Hopefully in a couple of months I'll be needing it.


----------



## Reptor

P.s can I see pics of peoples lay boxes to get a better idea than what I'm thinking. Lol


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Reptor said:


> Yea she's around 6-7 months but not on the big side lol. I will take your advice as experience speaks for itself with you guys. Hopefully in a couple of months I'll be needing it.


chris (barlow) has just had a 6 month old female lay eggs... while unusual as oppose to the rule its better safe than sorry sh*t nesting kills females


----------



## Reptor

Wow that's young. Yea I'd definately want to make sure she's got the best site possible


----------



## Barlow

Reptor said:


> Wow that's young. Yea I'd definately want to make sure she's got the best site possible


If you want the best site possible then scrap the nestbox and provide her with 15" of substrate all through the enclosure, heated to the mid 80's.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> If you want the best site possible then scrap the nestbox and provide her with 15" of substrate all through the enclosure, heated to the mid 80's.


An if you wanna be really anal about it 2 foot of substrate :lol2:


----------



## Barlow

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> An if you wanna be really anal about it 2 foot of substrate :lol2:


 2 foot is a hell of a lot. Not even I'm willing to do that yet :lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> 2 foot is a hell of a lot. Not even I'm willing to do that yet :lol2:



It is indeed mate will satisfy even the fussiest of females :lol2:

So long as its correctly heated etc... 

If i get to keep steve and milli the great experimentation in this will begin :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Evening guys :2thumb:
Got loads of pic's and a few vid's uploading : victory:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

These are pic's of some of the baby ackies.:2thumb:
































Check the roach : victory:









This is the runt, hatched early and isnt doing as good as the others, hes now been put on his own in a bid to bring him/her round, he/she at straight away when on his/her own. (like half the size of the others)








Excuse the viv, was half way through a complete clean, when they all started going on a feeding frenzy :devil:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Dean Cheetham said:


> These are pic's of some of the baby ackies.:2thumb:
> image
> image
> image
> image
> Check the roach : victory:
> image
> 
> This is the runt, hatched early and isnt doing as good as the others, hes now been put on his own in a bid to bring him/her round, he/she at straight away when on his/her own. (like half the size of the others)
> image
> Excuse the viv, was half way through a complete clean, when they all started going on a feeding frenzy :devil:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> image



Good luck with the runt matey i have a soft spot for runts


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Look at Boscy's oranges :mf_dribble:

























How chilled am I?

















Claw shots :2thumb:

















Kiki Feeding for good measure.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Dean Cheetham said:


> image
> 
> Look at Boscy's oranges :mf_dribble:
> image
> image
> image
> 
> How chilled am I?
> image
> image
> 
> Claw shots :2thumb:
> image
> image
> 
> Kiki Feeding for good measure.
> image
> image


And people say boscs are borring :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> And people say boscs are borring :lol2:


Beanie is far from boring!
He is so active, always wants out his viv :2thumb:
He's a little terra! :devil:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Dean Cheetham said:


> Beanie is far from boring!
> He is so active, always wants out his viv :2thumb:
> He's a little terra! :devil:


Well done mukka :no1:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Dean Cheetham said:


> These are pic's of some of the baby ackies.:2thumb:
> image
> image
> image
> image
> Check the roach : victory:
> image
> 
> This is the runt, hatched early and isnt doing as good as the others, hes now been put on his own in a bid to bring him/her round, he/she at straight away when on his/her own. (like half the size of the others)
> image
> Excuse the viv, was half way through a complete clean, when they all started going on a feeding frenzy :devil:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> image


Absolutely adorable. . .completely lovable:flrt:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Dean Cheetham said:


> image
> 
> Look at Boscy's oranges :mf_dribble:
> image
> image
> image
> 
> How chilled am I?
> image
> image
> 
> Claw shots :2thumb:
> image
> image
> 
> Kiki Feeding for good measure.
> image
> image


Dean . . .many tails. . .fat tail. . .claw close ups. . .THEN. . .SHOCK horror. . .NO LEGS!!!!. . .come on. . .:whistling2:
All great pics though:2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Barlow said:


> If you want the best site possible then scrap the nestbox and provide her with 15" of substrate all through the enclosure, heated to the mid 80's.





ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> An if you wanna be really anal about it 2 foot of substrate :lol2:





Barlow said:


> 2 foot is a hell of a lot. Not even I'm willing to do that yet :lol2:





ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> It is indeed mate will satisfy even the fussiest of females :lol2:
> 
> So long as its correctly heated etc...
> 
> If i get to keep steve and milli the great experimentation in this will begin :lol2:


9 inches more. . .would definitely satisfy the fussiest. . .:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Railz

cold blooded beast said:


> 9 inches more. . .would definitely satisfy the fussiest. . .:lol2::lol2::lol2:


 size doesnt matter  , atleast thats what i always get told :whistling2:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Barlow said:


> If you want the best site possible then scrap the nestbox and provide her with 15" of substrate all through the enclosure, heated to the mid 80's.


Where did your young female lay mate?


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> Where did your young female lay mate?


Hi Nigel. She layed in the substrate, started a tunnel under the retes stack and dug about 10 inches across and down. She layed them in a place that gets heated by the floodlight. Another benefit of 24 hour basking lights. Stable substrate temps.

The other female in the group has recently been swelling up and she started copulation yesterday. She's only 11.5 inches long!:gasp:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> 9 inches more. . .would definitely satisfy the fussiest. . .:lol2::lol2::lol2:


:lol2: deary me dirty bugger.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> Hi Nigel. She layed in the substrate, started a tunnel under the retes stack and dug about 10 inches across and down. She layed them in a place that gets heated by the floodlight. Another benefit of 24 hour basking lights. Stable substrate temps.
> 
> The other female in the group has recently been swelling up and she started copulation yesterday. She's only 11.5 inches long!:gasp:


good job buddy :no1:


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> :lol2: deary me dirty bugger.


Your words bucko. . . .your words...:Na_Na_Na_Na: . .


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> Your words bucko. . . .your words...:Na_Na_Na_Na: . .


Bugger being the operative word there i know what you get up to :lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> Hi Nigel. She layed in the substrate, started a tunnel under the retes stack and dug about 10 inches across and down. She layed them in a place that gets heated by the floodlight. Another benefit of 24 hour basking lights. Stable substrate temps.
> 
> The other female in the group has recently been swelling up and she started copulation yesterday. She's only 11.5 inches long!:gasp:


Just out of sheer anal curiosity did ya take a temp reading of that spot... or could you? 

Cheers mukka


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Bugger being the operative word there i know what you get up to :lol2:





ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Just out of sheer anal curiosity did ya take a temp reading of that spot... or could you?
> 
> Cheers mukka


Bugger and Anal. . in two consecutive posts. . .dude. . .and you think I have the problem!!!!!. . .and on subject o Buggery. . . I must o aimed wonky at some point for the Mrs to be up the duff. . . .:lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> Bugger and Anal. . in two consecutive posts. . .dude. . .and you think I have the problem!!!!!. . .and on subject o Buggery. . . I must o aimed wonky at some point for the Mrs to be up the duff. . . .:lol2:


:lol2: TMI TMI :lol2: 

i never said i didnt have a problem,


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> :lol2: TMI TMI :lol2:
> 
> i never said i didnt have a problem,


guess it's only a problem when we deny it. . .lm*o






. . .not going down (or up)that route with ya.. .
. .back on track. . .you being the proud NEW owner of Millie and Wee Steve . . .does that mean Odatria plans are held on back(side...........lol) burner?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> guess it's only a problem when we deny it. . .lm*o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . .not going down (or up)that route with ya.. .
> . .back on track. . .you being the proud NEW owner of Millie and Wee Steve . . .does that mean Odatria plans are held on back(side...........lol) burner?


 
:lol2: for at least 6 months proberly going to get over for dec hamm to get some timorensis or vtos or poss red ackies havent decided yet... 

the sprogs on the back burner though... mrs decided she wants to wait :gasp::gasp::gasp:

said shes not as bothered now ive said she can set the date :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

.look at the gut on that!!!!









little fatty. . .might ease back for the next week . .what do you guys think?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> .look at the gut on that!!!!
> 
> image
> little fatty. . .might ease back for the next week . .what do you guys think?



Erm is it doing that a lot not resting its gut on things


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Erm is it doing that a lot not resting its gut on things


Sorry. . .not understand ya mate. . .what. . .you think gravid?
. . no . . .he/she doesn't usually just laze like that. . .I think over full. . .
But was that your gist?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> Sorry. . .not understand ya mate. . .what. . .you think gravid?
> . . no . . .he/she doesn't usually just laze like that. . .I think over full. . .
> But was that your gist?



Yes it was matey :2thumb: 

They typically rest with there guts off the floor plus basking a whole lot more than they would normally :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Yes it was matey :2thumb:
> 
> They typically rest with there guts off the floor plus basking a whole lot more than they would normally :2thumb:


aha. . .errrm. . .well you know what I've changed in recent 2 months or so. . .and I uHH. .would agree it leads to that sort of thinking. . .but I dunno. . we'll see. .time'll tell:no1:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> aha. . .errrm. . .well you know what I've changed in recent 2 months or so. . .and I uHH. .would agree it leads to that sort of thinking. . .but I dunno. . we'll see. .time'll tell:no1:


 
Whoever gave you that advice did a good job matey :whistling2:

If it leads to her having her first clutch... ill be insufferable :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

right. . .well fella. . .gotta busy day tomorrow. . .so need a bit o shut eye. . .catch ya soon. . .again great news about ya Args:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Reptor

well my 1.1 pair of ackies seem to be a 0.2 iv been wondering for a while butseeing that one is slightly bigger in size,head,neck and stomach just agreed with the previous owner. cos juvinile wen i got never laid eggs but i was feeling the spurs and not much there at all so then shone a bright light through the base of tail and both nothing. :blush:


----------



## Nigel_wales

cold blooded beast said:


> aha. . .errrm. . .well you know what I've changed in recent 2 months or so. . .and I uHH. .would agree it leads to that sort of thinking. . .but I dunno. . we'll see. .time'll tell:no1:


How handable is he/ she? If she is a she and gravid you could get her to move her belly along your fingers. Similar build to a Kimberly so eggs should be easy to feel with that slim build. As Shane said keep an eye out for longer basking periods, unusual resting positions and changes in appetite. I found with kims they would greatly increase food intake then a couple of days before laying, pretty much refuse food. 
Signs are there so just provide nesting options to be on the safe side. Post up some full body pics from above and side if you can get some.


----------



## Nigel_wales




----------



## jo-jo-beans

Nigel_wales said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


They are simply gorgeous Nigel!!! :devil:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Nigel_wales said:


> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image


Gorgeous Nige wish i could :whip:


----------



## rex636

Bit of ackie porn for sat night








It's the first time these two have mated so fingers crossed.


----------



## bazza5938

Just a quick phone pic, she's rarely sitting still yet for me to take pics with the good camera.

Though she managed to get into the cage that the tubular heater is in, it's only there for extra night time heat as needed (and it hasn't been needed to kick in yet) so no chance of burning, but had to unscrew it from the viv wall to get her out, and get things blocking the very small gaps that there were, I couldn't have even got my finger in there, I've no idea how she got in ...


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> How handable is he/ she? If she is a she and gravid you could get her to move her belly along your fingers. Similar build to a Kimberly so eggs should be easy to feel with that slim build. As Shane said keep an eye out for longer basking periods, unusual resting positions and changes in appetite. I found with kims they would greatly increase food intake then a couple of days before laying, pretty much refuse food.
> Signs are there so just provide nesting options to be on the safe side. Post up some full body pics from above and side if you can get some.


Not so easy to handle. . .only really have the possibility to palpate when I do a thorough viv clean out and switch decor about. . .but will attempt within the coming week. . .on subject of appetite though. . no sign of that slowing up. . but this is the sort of info/advice that is invaluable. . .books/caresheets and the such. . just don't come close. . .thank you



Nigel_wales said:


> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image


These are of cold blooded bloodline? . . .right?



jo-jo-beans said:


> They are simply gorgeous Nigel!!! :devil:


Words from my mouth. . .incredible examples I think:notworthy:


. . . prob a long way in the future now. . .but WHEN I get Kims. .I hope I can source such quality


----------



## rex636

Can't beat a few eggs on a Sunday morning


----------



## Dean Cheetham

rex636 said:


> Can't beat a few eggs on a Sunday morning image


Nice 1 mate : victory:
My female never laid again, even tho showing all signs :devil:
But in a way im glad tho :2thumb:


----------



## rex636

Dean Cheetham said:


> Nice 1 mate : victory:
> My female never laid again, even tho showing all signs :devil:
> But in a way im glad tho :2thumb:


Cheers dean, 

My other female is massive and I witnessed them mating yesterday.
She usually has massive clutches but I've only ever had one fertile egg from her so fingers x the new male is up to the job


----------



## Dean Cheetham

rex636 said:


> Cheers dean,
> 
> My other female is massive and I witnessed them mating yesterday.
> She usually has massive clutches but I've only ever had one fertile egg from her so fingers x the new male is up to the job


 
Oh good luck with that fella! finger crossed :2thumb:
This isnt relivant at all but a pic of my man after my weekend away :whistling2:


----------



## rex636

Dean Cheetham said:


> Oh good luck with that fella! finger crossed :2thumb:
> This isnt relivant at all but a pic of my man after my weekend away :whistling2:
> image


He's stunning mate.
There's a young Bosc in my local rep shop that's an absolute belter, I have to stop myself buying him every time I'm in.
Just out of interest what temps do you incubate your ackie eggs at?


----------



## jo-jo-beans

rex636 said:


> Can't beat a few eggs on a Sunday morning image


Whoooohooo!!!

Well done lil lady!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

rex636 said:


> He's stunning mate.
> There's a young Bosc in my local rep shop that's an absolute belter, I have to stop myself buying him every time I'm in.
> Just out of interest what temps do you incubate your ackie eggs at?


I incubate mine at around 88-90f :2thumb: normally hatch around the 3 month mark : victory:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Dean Cheetham said:


> Oh good luck with that fella! finger crossed :2thumb:
> This isnt relivant at all but a pic of my man after my weekend away :whistling2:
> image


Aint that cute!! :flrt:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

jo-jo-beans said:


> Aint that cute!! :flrt:


isnt it just :lol2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Dean Cheetham said:


> isnt it just :lol2:


Oh yeah, sorry, Beanies pretty cute too :lol2::whistling2::lol2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

How are Mr and Mrs GTM doing?
:mf_dribble:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

jo-jo-beans said:


> Oh yeah, sorry, Beanies pretty cute too :lol2::whistling2::lol2:


haha :Na_Na_Na_Na:



jo-jo-beans said:


> How are Mr and Mrs GTM doing?
> :mf_dribble:


They are doing great thanks Jo-Jo, Interact so much together now :2thumb:
Cant get both of them out of the next box at the same time, to fill it with substrate :bash: little buggers :lol2:
I got Hobo to come onto my arm 4 times as well on friday :no1:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Dean Cheetham said:


> haha :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> :2thumb:
> 
> They are doing great thanks Jo-Jo, Interact so much together now :2thumb:
> Cant get both of them out of the next box at the same time, to fill it with substrate :bash: little buggers :lol2:
> I got Hobo to come onto my arm 4 times as well on friday :no1:


Thats awesome!!!! So glad that they are all settled in and getting on. :2thumb:

Piccies? Piccies? Piccies? :whistling2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

jo-jo-beans said:


> Thats awesome!!!! So glad that they are all settled in and getting on. :2thumb:
> 
> Piccies? Piccies? Piccies? :whistling2:


I will try and get some tomorrow, as im off work :2thumb:


----------



## Reptor

iv recently had talks with a few people about live substrate in with the ackies and 2 of them are using it as we speak and doing fine. I was wondering off monitor experts if you have ever thought bout doing it or do it? I was thinking springtails and woodlice that will break down the waste and matter and for them to survive need 60% humidity which isnt a problem. anybody think bad idea, was just thinking good way to keep clean as you kno how often they go lol


----------



## BeardedDee

Reptor said:


> iv recently had talks with a few people about live substrate in with the ackies and 2 of them are using it as we speak and doing fine. I was wondering off monitor experts if you have ever thought bout doing it or do it? I was thinking springtails and woodlice that will break down the waste and matter and for them to survive need 60% humidity which isnt a problem. anybody think bad idea, was just thinking good way to keep clean as you kno how often they go lol


No expert here, this is something I'll be doing for the big enclosure. Makes sense to add a clean up squad to substrate


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

BeardedDee said:


> No expert here, this is something I'll be doing for the big enclosure. Makes sense to add a clean up squad to substrate


I wouldnt bother adding out one will develop over time... its mainly the bacteria that break the cr*p down


----------



## Railz

harmless wrestling or more ?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Harmless wrestling that ridium....



Ackies got picked up by a courier this morning



I have a fully kitted out 9x3x3 .... £200 to the first member off this thread who wants it, lighting heating thermostat etc


----------



## Nigel_wales

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Harmless wrestling that ridium....
> 
> 
> 
> Ackies got picked up by a courier this morning
> 
> 
> 
> I have a fully kitted out 9x3x3 .... £200 to the first member off this thread who wants it, lighting heating thermostat etc


 
Sorry to hear that fella! Good price on the viv and other bits though, I'm sure they'll go soon...


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Nigel_wales said:


> Sorry to hear that fella! Good price on the viv and other bits though, I'm sure they'll go soon...


Im gutted mate, but on the bright side I can put the money away to move in with Rachel next year, then we will have our own place to set up a real nice viv when we are fully settled together. Kims are on the agenda for the future, would definately love some ackies again too.

I got some final pics of the ackies before they left this morning. I'll post the comparison pics up of how far they can with me later on when i got some time.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Harmless wrestling that ridium....
> 
> 
> 
> Ackies got picked up by a courier this morning
> 
> 
> 
> I have a fully kitted out 9x3x3 .... £200 to the first member off this thread who wants it, lighting heating thermostat etc


Hugs, xxx


----------



## Nigel_wales

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Im gutted mate, but on the bright side I can put the money away to move in with Rachel next year, then we will have our own place to set up a real nice viv when we are fully settled together. Kims are on the agenda for the future, would definately love some ackies again too.
> 
> I got some final pics of the ackies before they left this morning. I'll post the comparison pics up of how far they can with me later on when i got some time.


 
Who had them after mate?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

jo-jo-beans said:


> Hugs, xxx


Thanks  ... it was so hard handing them over. I woke up this morning and looked across my room at them and thought, its still not too late to call it off. But knew there was no way round it.



Nigel_wales said:


> Who had them after mate?


A member on here called Arwen, she owns a shop somewhere, but they were bought as pets, at the price paid for them they wouldn't fetch any profit so kind of validates it.


----------



## rex636

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Harmless wrestling that ridium....
> 
> 
> 
> Ackies got picked up by a courier this morning
> 
> 
> 
> I have a fully kitted out 9x3x3 .... £200 to the first member off this thread who wants it, lighting heating thermostat etc


Damn shame that mate


----------



## Cotters2002

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Thanks  ... it was so hard handing them over. I woke up this morning and looked across my room at them and thought, its still not too late to call it off. But knew there was no way round it.
> 
> 
> 
> A member on here called Arwen, she owns a shop somewhere, but they were bought as pets, at the price paid for them they wouldn't fetch any profit so kind of validates it.


I know of Arwen, and was in her shop on Saturday (which is amazing - in Solihull). I saw her other ackies (which are also pets and not for sale) and chatted to her for about half an hour. She really knows her stuff and the shop is kept imaculate, so be assured that they will be well looked after!

I hope you get some more again soon. I have only had mine for 2 weeks and am fully addicted now.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Cotters2002 said:


> I know of Arwen, and was in her shop on Saturday (which is amazing - in Solihull). I saw her other ackies (which are also pets and not for sale) and chatted to her for about half an hour. She really knows her stuff and the shop is kept imaculate, so be assured that they will be well looked after!
> 
> I hope you get some more again soon. I have only had mine for 2 weeks and am fully addicted now.


Yea suzanne seemed like a nice person indeed. She has assured me that i will be kept updated on their progress. When im back in a position to get some more monitors i might be able to buy their babies if she breeds them :2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Yea suzanne seemed like a nice person indeed. She has assured me that i will be kept updated on their progress. When im back in a position to get some more monitors i might be able to buy their babies if she breeds them :2thumb:


 Sorry to hear that mate. I'll still be producing ackies for years to come so I'd like to think I'b be your first option matey.:whistling2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Barlow said:


> Sorry to hear that mate. I'll still be producing ackies for years to come so I'd like to think I'b be your first option matey.:whistling2:


Haha, yup of course, quality monitors guaranteed : victory: ... Keep your eyes peeled on this thread this evening, I have some pics to put up of how big they had gotten


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Thanks  ... it was so hard handing them over. I woke up this morning and looked across my room at them and thought, its still not too late to call it off. But knew there was no way round it.


Feel gutted for ya mate . . .never know what to say to stuff like this. . . .just gutted


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> Feel gutted for ya mate . . .never know what to say to stuff like this. . . .just gutted


So this ^^^^^^. I just tend to hug, xx

When this happens to one of my mates, I always think about what it would be like if it was my Sol or my Oliver. Don't like that feeling.

***** More hugs *****


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> So this ^^^^^^. I just tend to hug, xx
> 
> When this happens to one of my mates, I always think about what it would be like if it was my Sol or my Oliver. Don't like that feeling.
> 
> ***** More hugs *****


Ok then . Think I can muster a manly double chest thump n follow it with a fist pump ..! . Hope that ain't soundin all ghey . Lol


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Evening all :2thumb:

Got a load of pic's for you all! (really random one's!) some good quality, some pretty poo :devil:
But Just for you shane, i tried my best to get eye shots, but its really hard as they are quite high up :lol2:
Start off with some good news.
The runt is finally eating and putting on weight :no1:









Followed by some Random hatchline shots.

























Quick Boscy tail for a certain someone! :whistling2:








:lol2:

Few Random Bosc pic's.









Look how big ive grown daddy :flrt:









Next up the GTM's.
Female eye.



















Few more randoms.

























Thanks for your time, folks :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Dean Cheetham said:


> Quick Boscy tail for a certain someone! :whistling2:
> 
> image:lol2:


All cracking shots. . .But thanks from a certain someone!:lol2:


----------



## bumbleyjoe

Nice pics Dean!!!

Got a question for you guys! Ive been planning for a while a new viv build, it will be a coffee table viv (why waste the space!) and i was thinking of making it for the ackies. I have found a framework that will be perfect to make the viv, im not sure on exact dimensions as i havent yet got the frame but its bigger than their current viv (4x2x2) i think its still 2 high but poss around 4x3 i guess. (will be able to get exact dimesions when i get the frame home!) The question is do you think a coffee table viv would be ok for the ackies? It would either be for them or for a large ish snake...
Ideas, suggestions, critisisms etc!!!!!


----------



## cold blooded beast

bumbleyjoe said:


> Nice pics Dean!!!
> 
> Got a question for you guys! Ive been planning for a while a new viv build, it will be a coffee table viv (why waste the space!) and i was thinking of making it for the ackies. I have found a framework that will be perfect to make the viv, im not sure on exact dimensions as i havent yet got the frame but its bigger than their current viv (4x2x2) i think its still 2 high but poss around 4x3 i guess. (will be able to get exact dimesions when i get the frame home!) The question is do you think a coffee table viv would be ok for the ackies? It would either be for them or for a large ish snake...
> Ideas, suggestions, critisisms etc!!!!!


Like the sound of the project. . .thing I'm wondering is. . .how secure will Ackies feel being at foot level. . .and are they going to be viewed from above . .thinking of BIG dark shadows looming over them . .


----------



## bumbleyjoe

*!*



cold blooded beast said:


> Like the sound of the project. . .thing I'm wondering is. . .how secure will Ackies feel being at foot level. . .and are they going to be viewed from above . .thinking of BIG dark shadows looming over them . .


Yeah thats one of my worries... tho i have quite a few vivs at floor level (loki for one) and none of the have any problems. Tho their current viv is top of a stack so the height change could be stressful. as for shadows etc i would probably have quite alot of it as wood with glass veiwing pannels so should provide places to hide... not sure!


----------



## cold blooded beast

Hey. . .my Mrs has just asked will it be used as a functional coffee table?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

cold blooded beast said:


> Hey. . .my Mrs has just asked will it be used as a functional coffee table?


:roll2:


----------



## bumbleyjoe

cold blooded beast said:


> Hey. . .my Mrs has just asked will it be used as a functional coffee table?


lol! yup


----------



## cold blooded beast

I know it's not so long since last posting shots of Freckles. . .but. . .anything to keep the thread alive. . .


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> image
> image
> image
> I know it's not so long since last posting shots of Freckles. . .but. . .anything to keep the thread alive. . .


They're really good pics. What kind of photo machine are you using?

Ps and freckles is gorge too :mf_dribble:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Dean Cheetham said:


> :roll2:


What you [email protected]?. . . .:2thumb:



bumbleyjoe said:


> lol! yup


.............And now YOU!. . .YOU'RE laffin it up too!!!!. . .
. . might as well join ya:lol2:. . 
ok. .here is Her thinking. . .people carelessly putting mugs down. . .spillage. . .So I suggested a glass top with edges. ..like a massive tray to catch drink. .then she said about the banging on the Ackies "ceiling". . .as the mugs go down? . . .so I said cut squash balls in half and use those as a damper tween the glass top and the wooden viv lid. . .then she said what about power cables running to the enclosure. . .so I said "I DON'T F:censor:KING KNOW. . .YOU sign up n YOUR ask your questions. . . . ."



.................................sending this post from the doghouse!!!:blush:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> They're really good pics. What kind of photo machine are you using?
> 
> Ps and freckles is gorge too :mf_dribble:


Oh. . .THOSE!. . .just something I knocked up freehand. . .pretty good with a kids crayon set aint I. . .lol. . .
..................I stole the Mrs Camera for those. . .Panasonic Lumix TZ20 (it was HER b'day prezzie from me:whistling2
Frecks will thank ya for the comliment. . . .he's tucked up in bed now though . .but I'll convey the message in the morn:2thumb:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> . .so I said "I DON'T F:censor:KING KNOW. . .YOU sign up n YOUR ask your questions. . . . ."


This got a proper Pepsi snort belly laugh :lol2::lol2:



cold blooded beast said:


> Oh. . .THOSE!. . .just something I knocked up freehand. . .pretty good with a kids crayon set aint I. . .lol. . .
> ..................I stole the Mrs Camera for those. . .Panasonic Lumix TZ20 (it was HER b'day prezzie from me:whistling2
> Frecks will thank ya for the comliment. . . .he's tucked up in bed now though . .but I'll convey the message in the morn:2thumb:


cool. I'll add it to the list - looking for a camera that takes pretty good close up shots. :2thumb:


----------



## NightGecko

cold blooded beast said:


> image
> image
> image
> I know it's not so long since last posting shots of Freckles. . .but. . .anything to keep the thread alive. . .


Great photos everyone, hard to keep up with this thread. I especially like these pictures Marcus, your tristis is coming along nicely.

Lucky for you he is a male or I'd have nicked him by now!


----------



## Nigel_wales

2 week old Ackies growing like weeds! Haven't seen much of them together so thought I'd grab them all out to see how they're doing . Pics below:


----------



## azza23

Nigel_wales said:


> 2 week old Ackies growing like weeds! Haven't seen much of them together so thought I'd grab them all out to see how they're doing . Pics below:
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image


some fat little ackies you got there pal, :flrt:


----------



## bumbleyjoe

cold blooded beast said:


> What you [email protected]?. . . .:2thumb:
> .............And now YOU!. . .YOU'RE laffin it up too!!!!. . .
> . . might as well join ya:lol2:. .
> ok. .here is Her thinking. . .people carelessly putting mugs down. . .spillage. . .So I suggested a glass top with edges. ..like a massive tray to catch drink. .then she said about the banging on the Ackies "ceiling". . .as the mugs go down? . . .so I said cut squash balls in half and use those as a damper tween the glass top and the wooden viv lid. . .then she said what about power cables running to the enclosure. . .so I said "I DON'T F:censor:KING KNOW. . .YOU sign up n YOUR ask your questions. . . . ."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I got you in trouble! :lol2: got a lot Kinks to work out, I will build it anyway weather or not I use it for the ackies I will decide after the initial build. That's why I asked on here, to get people's opinions!!


----------



## monitor mad

Nigel_wales said:


> 2 week old Ackies growing like weeds! Haven't seen much of them together so thought I'd grab them all out to see how they're doing . Pics below:
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image


 
Nice babies there Nigel , look like little fatties and growing well :no1:


----------



## bazza5938

Well ... looks like the gender of two of my ackies has finally been decided .... guess I'm going to have to start sorting out an incubator and nest box now, especially since my beardies have been at it too

[edit] also, post 6500 in this thread, woohoo!


----------



## Nigel_wales

azza23 said:


> some fat little ackies you got there pal, :flrt:


 
Cheers azza23! I'm quite suprised at how quickly these guys are growing!!




monitor mad said:


> Nice babies there Nigel , look like little fatties and growing well :no1:


Cheers Steve, who would of thought that small female could of produced 8 of these stunners, they were really big healthy hatchlings and it just goes to show that you raised her up perfectly before she came to me! I'm in awe at how quickly they are growing compared to the Glauerti hatchlings I've raised!!!


----------



## Racheykins90

jo-jo-beans said:


> So this ^^^^^^. I just tend to hug, xx
> 
> When this happens to one of my mates, I always think about what it would be like if it was my Sol or my Oliver. Don't like that feeling.
> 
> ***** More hugs *****


Its made me sad too  Whenever I go over there now I'm going to be looking into the leopard gecko and crestie vivs like "run around...doooo something!!" then feeling dissapointed when they arent as fun as the ackies.
*sigh*
:'(


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Racheykins90 said:


> Its made me sad too  Whenever I go over there now I'm going to be looking into the leopard gecko and crestie vivs like "run around...doooo something!!" then feeling dissapointed when they arent as fun as the ackies.
> *sigh*
> :'(



Hell get some more hes got varanids in the blood that boy/man/thing. :2thumb:

i mean a 6 by 3 for a group of ackies? Varanophile :lol2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Racheykins90 said:


> Its made me sad too  Whenever I go over there now I'm going to be looking into the leopard gecko and crestie vivs like "run around...doooo something!!" then feeling dissapointed when they arent as fun as the ackies.
> *sigh*
> :'(


** more hugs**
xx


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

I promised some photos of how far they had come under my care, they have grown incredibly with me, so here they are ...

Day One

































Video of hunting on day 1
Another Video of hunting on day 1

Some time a few weeks later


















Taming down nicely

Around beginning of november - december...




























































Final pictures to follow..... : victory:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

The day they left...

Final feeding session.. unfortunately arnie didnt come out for it 

Final pics of steve mcqueen and indiana jones










Indy



















Indy poong on my arm :devil:










Arnie, my big (male) 2 minutes before I put him in a box to go 










HUUGGEE!! (for 5 months at least :no1











And thats the end of my current varanid adventure. The plan for the future is to get a house with Rachel, once we have our own place I want to set up a kim viv, keep just one species (excluding Rachels GTM plans), but give it all of my attention, 1 huge kim viv that can comfortably house a few (3-5 kims), perfectly set up for them.... roll on that time!!


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> The day they left...
> 
> Final feeding session.. unfortunately arnie didnt come out for it
> 
> Final pics of steve mcqueen and indiana jones
> 
> image
> 
> Indy
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Indy poong on my arm :devil:
> 
> image
> 
> Arnie, my big (male) 2 minutes before I put him in a box to go
> 
> image
> 
> HUUGGEE!! (for 5 months at least :no1
> 
> image
> 
> 
> And thats the end of my current varanid adventure. The plan for the future is to get a house with Rachel, once we have our own place I want to set up a kim viv, keep just one species (excluding Rachels GTM plans), but give it all of my attention, 1 huge kim viv that can comfortably house a few (3-5 kims), perfectly set up for them.... roll on that time!!


Looks as though they got the best start possible mate


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> Looks as though they got the best start possible mate


Thanks buddy, lets hope they have a strong finish too then. Havnt been on this thread properly for some time

Hows things all?


----------



## jo-jo-beans

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> The day they left...
> 
> Final feeding session.. unfortunately arnie didnt come out for it
> 
> Final pics of steve mcqueen and indiana jones
> 
> image
> 
> Indy
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Indy poong on my arm :devil:
> 
> image
> 
> Arnie, my big (male) 2 minutes before I put him in a box to go
> 
> image
> 
> HUUGGEE!! (for 5 months at least :no1
> 
> image
> 
> 
> And thats the end of my current varanid adventure. The plan for the future is to get a house with Rachel, once we have our own place I want to set up a kim viv, keep just one species (excluding Rachels GTM plans), but give it all of my attention, 1 huge kim viv that can comfortably house a few (3-5 kims), perfectly set up for them.... roll on that time!!


Cracking pics bud. Made me sad too :-(


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Thanks buddy, lets hope they have a strong finish too then. Havnt been on this thread properly for some time
> 
> Hows things all?


everything's great here . . thanks for asking . . sad about the goings on when others have to move animals on though . . feel for ya


----------



## jambo1984

well it seems like its taken ages but im finally getting my trio of ackies tomorrow long drive down south but well worth it cheers mr cheetham :no1:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jambo1984 said:


> well it seems like its taken ages but im finally getting my trio of ackies tomorrow long drive down south but well worth it cheers mr cheetham :no1:


:2thumb:congrats . . . 
..............................................Oh . . and lots of pics when they've settled in please


----------



## jambo1984

cold blooded beast said:


> :2thumb:congrats . . .
> ..............................................Oh . . and lots of pics when they've settled in please


 no doubt i will be a photo whore


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> everything's great here . . thanks for asking . . sad about the goings on when others have to move animals on though . . feel for ya


Good to hear all is okay, much longer till you have another little marcus menace running round? Hope alls going well on that front :2thumb:



jo-jo-beans said:


> Cracking pics bud. Made me sad too :-(


 Im waiting for Arwen to email some pics of them in their new set up



jambo1984 said:


> well it seems like its taken ages but im finally getting my trio of ackies tomorrow long drive down south but well worth it cheers mr cheetham :no1:


:2thumb: PICS PICS and more PICS!


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Good to hear all is okay, much longer till you have another little marcus menace running round? Hope alls going well on that front :2thumb:


Cheers on that front. . .no probs. . we have been given an emergency scan appt . for tomorrow. . .as the baby is BIG. . .due date isn't til 16th March. . .but. . well. .we'll know more tomorrow..:2thumb:


----------



## Railz

does anyone have a contact number for nigel?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

jambo1984 said:


> no doubt i will be a photo whore


Hope your pleased Jambo : victory:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> Cheers on that front. . .no probs. . we have been given an emergency scan appt . for tomorrow. . .as the baby is BIG. . .due date isn't til 16th March. . .but. . well. .we'll know more tomorrow..:2thumb:


Turn the basking spot temps down a bit to slow the growth rate down? 


hope all's well then buddy, sounds like the little uns got some strong genes there, wants to grow faster to come out quicker to see these monitors daddy keeps talking about :lol2:


----------



## bossybossy

Went up to see dean today to pick up my trio of ackies, was in two minds if i should go or not due to the bad weather, but i couldnt wait any longer so i risked it. As luck would have it roads where clear got there in a hour and a half wasnt to bad at all. After a little chat with dean and a look at his bosc and his water dragrons and the parents of my little ones, i looked at the four that was left in the box and thought arrr the little one is cute and didnt want to leave him on his own so came home with 4:2thumb:
Letting them settle in now, pics will follow. Thank you very much dean top man


----------



## azza23

bossybossy said:


> Went up to see dean today to pick up my trio of ackies, was in two minds if i should go or not due to the bad weather, but i couldnt wait any longer so i risked it. As luck would have it roads where clear got there in a hour and a half wasnt to bad at all. After a little chat with dean and a look at his bosc and his water dragrons and the parents of my little ones, i looked at the four that was left in the box and thought arrr the little one is cute and didnt want to leave him on his own so came home with 4:2thumb:
> Letting them settle in now, pics will follow. Thank you very much dean top man


good on you, thats the kind of thing i would do, :lol2:


----------



## jambo1984

Dean Cheetham said:


> Hope your pleased Jambo : victory:


mate they are sound they where all hiding yesterday . i woke up this morning and all 3 of them are running around like maniacs chasing down roaches ....cheers mate was a pleasure to meet you


----------



## slinky_k

jambo1984 said:


> mate they are sound they where all hiding yesterday . i woke up this morning and all 3 of them are running around like maniacs chasing down roaches ....cheers mate was a pleasure to meet you


get some pics on


----------



## jambo1984

there's 2 quick pics to wet your appetite more tomorrow


----------



## Dee_Williams

After a bit of advice, finished setting up the viv for the ackies for tomorrow. just wanted opinions as to whether it looks ok. It holds temps ok with the glass in :lol: and basking is reaching 135 ish no problem. 
also has a ceraimc on a pulse stat 24/7 for background temps. 

















excuse the mess in the foreground. :blush:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

bossybossy said:


> Went up to see dean today to pick up my trio of ackies, was in two minds if i should go or not due to the bad weather, but i couldnt wait any longer so i risked it. As luck would have it roads where clear got there in a hour and a half wasnt to bad at all. After a little chat with dean and a look at his bosc and his water dragrons and the parents of my little ones, i looked at the four that was left in the box and thought arrr the little one is cute and didnt want to leave him on his own so came home with 4:2thumb:
> Letting them settle in now, pics will follow. Thank you very much dean top man


No worries mate, best of luck with them 
Oh and they ate green tree monitors 
But must of been tired after the journey so will let you off


----------



## cold blooded beast

Freckles acting the fool . . . as always








Boo!


----------



## azza23

cold blooded beast said:


> Freckles acting the fool . . . as always
> image
> Boo!
> image


Proper cute mate :flrt::flrt: my salvator does this, then closes his eyes like you cant see me :lol2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> Freckles acting the fool . . . as always
> image
> Boo!
> image


:no1: top stuff


----------



## diktar

*help*

Guys/Gals,

After reading the monitor threads its deffinately best for me to go down the Dwarf route.

I have kept beardies so im a little knowledgeable in keeping reptiles so Im confident with the dwarves just need some pointers.

What is the best dwarf to get for giving attention too.
How many do I get.Is it best to start with a pair 

any other comments help will be very much appreciated

Steve


----------



## cold blooded beast

diktar said:


> Guys/Gals,
> 
> After reading the monitor threads its deffinately best for me to go down the Dwarf route.
> 
> I have kept beardies so im a little knowledgeable in keeping reptiles so Im confident with the dwarves just need some pointers.
> 
> What is the best dwarf to get for giving attention too.
> How many do I get.Is it best to start with a pair
> 
> any other comments help will be very much appreciated
> 
> Steve


:welcome: mate
Perhaps predictably I'm going to say Ackies. . .but it's something you need to do masses of research on. . .take your time. . enjoy the research. . because it never ends. . .and the addiction with Monitors,dwarf or otherwise is vicelike in grip


----------



## diktar

Im gonna go dwarf purely due to size. Would love a Bosc but I know in a yrs time I probably couldn't house the beaut so not fair..Will look at ackies a bit closer and thanks..
By the way anyone know any reputable breeders


----------



## Railz

most on this thread


----------



## diktar

If anyone reads this and is a reputable breeder could you pm me with some info so I can get in touch when ready


----------



## jo-jo-beans

diktar said:


> If anyone reads this and is a reputable breeder could you pm me with some info so I can get in touch when ready


Ach, they'll be on soon. And :welcome:

In no specific order - Dean, Nigel, Barlow and Rex :2thumb:


----------



## jambo1984

jo-jo-beans said:


> Ach, they'll be on soon. And :welcome:
> 
> In no specific order - Dean, Nigel, Barlow and Rex :2thumb:


Yep all them


----------



## diktar

jo-jo-beans said:


> Ach, they'll be on soon. And :welcome:
> 
> In no specific order - Dean, Nigel, Barlow and Rex :2thumb:


 
Thanks Jo

But if you do see them could you point them my way plzzz..And omg your tegu is just xxxx


----------



## jambo1984

diktar said:


> Im gonna go dwarf purely due to size. Would love a Bosc but I know in a yrs time I probably couldn't house the beaut so not fair..Will look at ackies a bit closer and thanks..
> By the way anyone know any reputable breeders


Nigel_wales should be closest to you I think he sold all his clutch


----------



## Railz

i remember ben showing a pic of his exoterra lamps glowing , and caught a brilliant shot of mine doing it


----------



## jambo1984

well i said i'd put a couple more photo's on and here you go
































hope you like them


----------



## Railz

my 4


----------



## cold blooded beast

ridium said:


> my 4
> image
> image
> image


Nice splash of colour to those. . .very pretty
. .substrate looks course. . .what ya using?


----------



## Railz

cold blooded beast said:


> Nice splash of colour to those. . .very pretty
> . .substrate looks course. . .what ya using?


 yeah i know , problem is my substrate was soaked dont buy from BQ when the stuff is kept outside in the pouring rain. ive been gradually sieving out the largest bits , its screened top soil and play sand


----------



## SnakeyWrangler

All of these ackies look stunning...I have a baby Ackie that is quite ill.
It doesn't open it's eyes and is not feeding, however it doesn't seem to be losing weight nor gaining...does anyone know of any supplements or and ways of helping my baby? 

Thanks!


----------



## cold blooded beast

ridium said:


> yeah i know , problem is my substrate was soaked dont buy from BQ when the stuff is kept outside in the pouring rain. ive been gradually sieving out the largest bits , its screened top soil and play sand


was thinking I should renew mine soon. . .but thought better of it. . .cos didn't fancy wasting the extra effort carrying wet items. . .


----------



## BeardedDee

SnakeyWrangler said:


> All of these ackies look stunning...I have a baby Ackie that is quite ill.
> It doesn't open it's eyes and is not feeding, however it doesn't seem to be losing weight nor gaining...does anyone know of any supplements or and ways of helping my baby?
> 
> Thanks!


If you post your current husbandry details, it'll give a better idea as to what could be wrong.
Basking surface temp, cool end temp, etc will help the guys here.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

jambo1984 said:


> well i said i'd put a couple more photo's on and here you go
> image
> image
> image
> image
> hope you like them


 
Looking good Jambo :2thumb:
Can see their appetite wasnt down for long :lol2:


----------



## jambo1984

Dean Cheetham said:


> Looking good Jambo :2thumb:
> Can see their appetite wasnt down for long :lol2:


Eating machines they are mate


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

ridium said:


> i remember ben showing a pic of his exoterra lamps glowing , and caught a brilliant shot of mine doing it
> 
> image


 Yours is a better pic than mine


jambo1984 said:


> well i said i'd put a couple more photo's on and here you go
> image
> image
> image
> image
> hope you like them


I like :2thumb:



ridium said:


> my 4
> image
> image
> image


Looking good bud, just keep wetting that sand and use your fingers to break it down, thats if it really matters, I used sharp sand for mine first time round, it was quite coarse, they live on tougher stuff in the wild



SnakeyWrangler said:


> All of these ackies look stunning...I have a baby Ackie that is quite ill.
> It doesn't open it's eyes and is not feeding, however it doesn't seem to be losing weight nor gaining...does anyone know of any supplements or and ways of helping my baby?
> 
> Thanks!


Husbandry ? basking spot temps, cold and hot end temps? Humidity? what are you trying to feed? How old, where was it bought from? viv size?

If your husbandry is fine it will need a vet.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Yours is a better pic than mine
> 
> 
> I like :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good bud, just keep wetting that sand and use your fingers to break it down, thats if it really matters, I used sharp sand for mine first time round, it was quite coarse, they live on tougher stuff in the wild
> nope
> 
> Husbandry ? basking spot temps, cold and hot end temps? Humidity? what are you trying to feed? How old, where was it bought from? viv size?
> 
> If your husbandry is fine it will need a vet.



They really don't mate the differences in nature making sand and us making sand is in the grains the natural process in making sand results in smooth grains watering sharp sand have sharp edges like glass 

that's why we use playsand


----------



## cold blooded beast

Shane. . .been wondering. .are go going to continue with Par38 for the VTOs? . . nice BIG spread. . .but as you'll be not necessarily needing to target such a large bodied animal. . would you think of dropping Par size. . .IF you dont get the thermal gradient when using the bigger bulb (due to a smaller enclosure)


----------



## Railz

some of the pics from this morning as you can subrate looks alot better in the cooler end its just the dry end

















and this is 1 of the 2 newbies from Nigel


----------



## trogdorable

for future reference, im wondering if i should get a lone male ackie or a couple of females? any behavioral differences between the sexes that would make them more suited to a first time ackie owner?

i dont see the point in having a male and female trio and putting the females through the stress of laying eggs when i have no intention of incubating them. but i see its a common thing for people to have this sort of set up, so is it not a problem?


----------



## Nigel_wales

ridium said:


> some of the pics from this morning as you can subrate looks alot better in the cooler end its just the dry endimage
> image
> 
> and this is 1 of the 2 newbies from Nigel
> image
> image
> image


 
Looking nice and fat that little one mate :2thumb: Keep them temps up, humid and keep the food going in and they should grow into some beauties!


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> Looking nice and fat that little one mate :2thumb: Keep them temps up, humid and keep the food going in and they should grow into some beauties!


great colours. . .came from good stock. . .where did the KRMs go?. . .will we still see pic of those on here?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> Shane. . .been wondering. .are go going to continue with Par38 for the VTOs? . . nice BIG spread. . .but as you'll be not necessarily needing to target such a large bodied animal. . would you think of dropping Par size. . .IF you dont get the thermal gradient when using the bigger bulb (due to a smaller enclosure)


Nahh no change here bud


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Nahh no change here bud


Just the trial of uv then . Lol .. sorry couldn't resist .. but seriously . I don't know why but was wondering if I tried a bigger bulb if the increased spread might fill out the cooler area ..Are you any closer to deciding on viv size? .. I must admit . When I see how well mine climbs . I wish the viv was as high as long .. tristis seem to cover distance in any direction equally well


----------



## diktar

Guys/Gals,

Any chance of seeing some of your setups...seems to be a huge cross section of advice just would like to see some of your setups for ideas

cheers


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> Just the trial of uv then . Lol .. sorry couldn't resist .. but seriously . I don't know why but was wondering if I tried a bigger bulb if the increased spread might fill out the cooler area ..Are you any closer to deciding on viv size? .. I must admit . When I see how well mine climbs . I wish the viv was as high as long .. tristis seem to cover distance in any direction equally well


 
:lol2: no worries mukka with the ackies i used a par38... dont see why i should change for a different species.... 

Yup i have final viv size 6' h by 4'w by 2' D : victory: 

Mostly cause of the experimental undersubstrate heating : victory:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

trogdorable said:


> for future reference, im wondering if i should get a lone male ackie or a couple of females? any behavioral differences between the sexes that would make them more suited to a first time ackie owner?
> 
> i dont see the point in having a male and female trio and putting the females through the stress of laying eggs when i have no intention of incubating them. but i see its a common thing for people to have this sort of set up, so is it not a problem?


 
Please be aware Female ackies may lay infertile clutches regardless of there being a male there. 

As for behavourial differences no not really. 

Ackies are poss the easiest going monys around humans ive come across.


----------



## Dee_Williams

ridium said:


> some of the pics from this morning as you can subrate looks alot better in the cooler end its just the dry endimage
> image
> 
> and this is 1 of the 2 newbies from Nigel
> image
> image
> image


Fab pics! 

I wish mine would appear. Patience is not my strong suit! :lol:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> Just the trial of uv then . Lol .. sorry couldn't resist .. but seriously . I don't know why but was wondering if I tried a bigger bulb if the increased spread might fill out the cooler area ..Are you any closer to deciding on viv size? .. I must admit . When I see how well mine climbs . I wish the viv was as high as long .. tristis seem to cover distance in any direction equally well


Oh yes one other thing... your a big boy now... start trying things out for yourself :lol2: 

Luv ya marcus


----------



## bossybossy

Heres a couple of pics of my ackies i collected from dean at the weekend all doing well, one of them is really active and friendly i can touch his head and get him on my hand already, also i think he is the leader as others look to him for leadership before they venture out to eat etc


----------



## GWilliamson

I'd like to ask some advice on a couple of things regarding Ackies. First-feding. These little guys are on a mix of Hoppers (the main part of their diet) , Mealworm Pupae ( when they are nice and white and soft), the occasional Waxworm and the occasional treat of minced Turkey as you can see here. They LOVE it. I've seen reference to Ackies who are fed on minced beef or dog food having runny poo, but these guys never have that problem.

Anyway, I wanted to ask if any Ackie keepers feed minced turkey as anything other than an occasional treat and if its safe to do so from a health point of view ?


----------



## GWilliamson

Second thing is sexing. These three are siblings. One is noticeably bigger than the other two. I am guessing that the larger one , nearest the camera here, is a male and the other two female (but I'm basing that guess just on him having gotten bigger, faster than the other two).

Any easy ways of telling ?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

GWilliamson said:


> Second thing is sexing. These three are siblings. One is noticeably bigger than the other two. I am guessing that the larger one , nearest the camera here, is a male and the other two female (but I'm basing that guess just on him having gotten bigger, faster than the other two).
> 
> Any easy ways of telling ?
> 
> image


From a nutritional point of view its pretty pointless if you want to feed vertebrates as a regular feeding buy some fluffs : victory: 

Its essentially just protein... which is part of what they need not the whole story. 

Wholefoods are much better i.e. the whole animal, crix.locusts, roaches etc 

sexing post up pics of the following animals headshape from above tail from above and below. 

The male will have stiffer spurs (usually than the females)


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

GWilliamson said:


> I'd like to ask some advice on a couple of things regarding Ackies. First-feding. These little guys are on a mix of Hoppers (the main part of their diet) , Mealworm Pupae ( when they are nice and white and soft), the occasional Waxworm and the occasional treat of minced Turkey as you can see here. They LOVE it. I've seen reference to Ackies who are fed on minced beef or dog food having runny poo, but these guys never have that problem.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to ask if any Ackie keepers feed minced turkey as anything other than an occasional treat and if its safe to do so from a health point of view ?
> 
> 
> 
> image


Also in regards to mealworm pupae... they can handle mealworms and morioworms just fine as they are. This stuff about their shell being undigestable is nonsense. If they can digest the soft bones of young mice they are fine with an insect shell : victory:

I would go easy on the turkey, wholefoods are the best as shane said, chopped fluff mice are better than turkey as they can eat everything, bones, skin, muscle, fat, internal organs. Its provides protien, calcium, fat etc

But go easy on the mice too, with invertebrates you can gutload them and keep them in tip top condition, you don't know the history of mice unless bred and reared yourself.


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Oh yes one other thing... your a big boy now... start trying things out for yourself :lol2:
> 
> Luv ya marcus


RIGHT. . just for that I have ordered a light bulb for a lighthouse. . .Shane. . . .COME ERE............I know JUST where to plug the damn thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







...............and NO. . .that's NOT an admission that ANYONE thinks light shines outta ya back end
:lol2:Luv ya too x


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> RIGHT. . just for that I have ordered a light bulb for a lighthouse. . .Shane. . . .COME ERE............I know JUST where to plug the damn thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...............and NO. . .that's NOT an admission that ANYONE thinks light shines outta ya back end
> :lol2:Luv ya too x


:lol2: But it does thats why i dont provide UV for the monitors I just bend over :lol2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

I think this may be our first bromance on the dwarfy thread!!! :lol2::lol2:

You guys make a great couple :flrt:


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> :lol2: But it does thats why i dont provide UV for the monitors I just bend over :lol2:


Finally us lot all have justification to be worried about ya. . . 


.........tempted to try my best to get this thread back on track. . .would take some shots of the new viv decor. . .but even with the door ajar there's a bit o condensation from the damp substrate


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> Finally us lot all have justification to be worried about ya. . .
> 
> 
> .........tempted to try my best to get this thread back on track. . .would take some shots of the new viv decor. . .but even with the door ajar there's a bit o condensation from the damp substrate


Ack dont worry it rains in the wild dont it : victory:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> I think this may be our first bromance on the dwarfy thread!!! :lol2::lol2:
> 
> You guys make a great couple :flrt:


Cheeky. . . .funny. . .but oh so VERY cheeky. . .and how be thee?


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Ack dont worry it rains in the wild dont it : victory:


Course. . .but I was gettin at the fact me pic'd even more sh!te then normal. . .


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jo-jo-beans said:


> I think this may be our first bromance on the dwarfy thread!!! :lol2::lol2:
> 
> You guys make a great couple :flrt:


Oh thank you ver much jo :lol2: 

We were trying to keep it a secret :lol2: 

Oh yeah the chap you pmd me about is a lost cause jo i recognise the type : victory: 

Hes not really interested in anything you have to say despite the post asking for info


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> Cheeky. . . .funny. . .but oh so VERY cheeky. . .and how be thee?


Cheeky - yes. Funny - I hope so.
But always done in the best possible taste, and always in the name of fun :2thumb:

I am well tonight sir, glad its the weekend tho : victory:
And a relaxing one for a change, which I'm looking forward to.

All beasties are well too :2thumb: the Ackies seem to be in constant shed, always bits falling off them. All are growing well, but one is just a tubby little monkey. Will try for some pics at the weekend :no1:

And you oh sweet one? All good?



ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Oh thank you ver much jo :lol2:
> 
> We were trying to keep it a secret :lol2:
> 
> Oh yeah the chap you pmd me about is a lost cause jo i recognise the type : victory:
> 
> Hes not really interested in anything you have to say despite the post asking for info


I'll not tell anyone then sssssshhhhhhh!!!!! :whistling2:

And we can but try bud, we can but try :bash:

And are you all good too???? :2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> Course. . .but I was gettin at the fact me pic'd even more sh!te then normal. . .


I dunno thought yours were pretty good :2thumb:

tis tom with the curse of bad photography


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> I dunno thought yours were pretty good :2thumb:
> 
> tis tom with the curse of bad photography


BIG:lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Cheeky - yes. Funny - I hope so.
> But always done in the best possible taste, and always in the name of fun :2thumb:
> 
> I am well tonight sir, glad its the weekend tho : victory:
> And a relaxing one for a change, which I'm looking forward to.
> 
> All beasties are well too :2thumb: the Ackies seem to be in constant shed, always bits falling off them. All are growing well, but one is just a tubby little monkey. Will try for some pics at the weekend :no1:
> 
> And you oh sweet one? All good?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll not tell anyone then sssssshhhhhhh!!!!! :whistling2:
> 
> And we can but try bud, we can but try :bash:
> 
> And are you all good too???? :2thumb:


Yeup. . .all's cool. . .Talking of shedding. . .Freckles looks more like a Frilly at the mo. . .BIG ruffle of shed above his shoulders (front hips?):lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> BIG:lol2:


 You what now?


----------



## cold blooded beast

I'm just in a good mood:2thumb:
. . .actually I Meant to quote your remark about Toms pics. . .


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> I'm just in a good mood:2thumb:
> . . .actually I Meant to quote your remark about Toms pics. . .


 
Ahh got ya buddy :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams

Ackies are out and about. :flrt:
















It isn't as near the bulb as it looks.


----------



## Alex L.

*Ackies: I need a breeder!!!*

Am looking to get an Ackie and my local pet shop owner has looked for one everywhere, but with no success. I plan on giving him another week, or so, before trying to find one on my own. 

Before i do however, does anyone on this forum breed Ackies or know where i could get one other than on websites such as preloved. The classifieds are good, but i would rather buy from a breeder, rather than someone simply selling of their pets.

Any help will be much appreciated!!!

Plz remember that i'm getting it primarily from local pet shop but if that fails, then i'd like a contact on the forum who could set me up w one!!!


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Alex L. said:


> Am looking to get an Ackie and my local pet shop owner has looked for one everywhere, but with no success. I plan on giving him another week, or so, before trying to find one on my own.
> 
> Before i do however, does anyone on this forum breed Ackies or know where i could get one other than on websites such as preloved. The classifieds are good, but i would rather buy from a breeder, rather than someone simply selling of their pets.
> 
> Any help will be much appreciated!!!
> 
> Plz remember that i'm getting it primarily from local pet shop but if that fails, then i'd like a contact on the forum who could set me up w one!!!


Hi Sweets, and :welcome:
Where are you from? 

There are some awesome breeders on this thread.
Dean, Nigel, Rex and Barlow, and I think PaulP too :2thumb:

De ja vu anyone?? :lol2:


----------



## Alex L.

From nwest (Nr Burnley) Lancashire


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Alex L. said:


> From nwest (Nr Burnley) Lancashire


Cool, most of the breeders are down south/Wales. But that's why we've got couriers :2thumb:


----------



## azza23

jo-jo-beans said:


> Cool, most of the breeders are down south/Wales. But that's why we've got couriers :2thumb:


dosnt barlow live in sheffield, thats not far from burnley really, 45min drive:no1:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

azza23 said:


> dosnt barlow live in sheffield, thats not far from burnley really, 45min drive:no1:


Hell, my Scottish geography is atrocious, so I'm not even gonna comment :lol2:


----------



## azza23

jo-jo-beans said:


> Hell, my Scottish geography is atrocious, so I'm not even gonna comment :lol2:


scottish???? were on about england here jo jo, :lol2:


Ohhhhhhh your in scotland, what? ay, i dont know whats going on or were i am:blush:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

jo-jo-beans said:


> Cool, most of the breeders are down south/Wales. But that's why we've got couriers :2thumb:


Barlow is sheffield : victory: and dean is basingstoke..


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

azza23 said:


> scottish???? were on about england here jo jo, :lol2:
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhhh your in scotland, what? ay, i dont know whats going on or were i am:blush:


Shes saying her geography of her own country is bad enough, let alone the geography of england:lol2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Shes saying her geography of her own country is bad enough, let alone the geography of england:lol2:


:lol2: thanks Ben. Exactly what I meant!! :2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jo-jo-beans said:


> :lol2: thanks Ben. Exactly what I meant!! :2thumb:


Man Has Understood Woman... Has hell frozen over recently why wasnt i informed? :lol2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Man Has Understood Woman... Has hell frozen over recently why wasnt i informed? :lol2:


Woman agreed that Man was right!!!


Summat crazy going on here!!! :lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jo-jo-beans said:


> Woman agreed that Man was right!!!
> 
> 
> Summat crazy going on here!!! :lol2:


I should buy a lottery ticket :lol2: 

So wheres the piccies of the ackies? letting the side down :whistling2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> I should buy a lottery ticket :lol2:
> 
> So wheres the piccies of the ackies? letting the side down :whistling2:


I know!! I do have some on my phone, but I gotta pop em on the laptop first. 
Annoying since its iPad I use all the time.

But for you....I'll boot it up :2thumb:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

*Piccies!!*

ok, first up Pickle aka chubby little mofo!!!



















Ickle 1



















Ickle 3 - mmmm waxies










and of course - the big guy :flrt:
Sunday Morning snoozes










:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jo-jo-beans said:


> ok, first up Pickle aka chubby little mofo!!!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Ickle 1
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Ickle 3 - mmmm waxies
> 
> image
> 
> and of course - the big guy :flrt:
> Sunday Morning snoozes
> 
> image
> 
> :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


 
Looking good Jo :no1:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

jo-jo-beans said:


> ok, first up Pickle aka chubby little mofo!!!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Ickle 1
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Ickle 3 - mmmm waxies
> 
> image
> 
> and of course - the big guy :flrt:
> Sunday Morning snoozes
> 
> image
> 
> :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


WOW youve really grown that ackie on in the short time youve had it!! its looking very good.

aww is sol upset about the rugby :whistling2:

*waits for smack round the back of head*


----------



## jo-jo-beans

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> WOW youve really grown that ackie on in the short time youve had it!! its looking very good.
> 
> aww is sol upset about the rugby :whistling2:
> 
> *waits for smack round the back of head*


Yeah, he's a total muncher!! :flrt:

Rugby????? Ggggrrrrr :devil: 

:lol2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

jo-jo-beans said:


> Yeah, he's a total muncher!! :flrt:
> 
> Rugby????? Ggggrrrrr :devil:
> 
> :lol2:


Not a rugby fan or not a wales fan?


----------



## jo-jo-beans

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Not a rugby fan or not a wales fan?


Well, we got beat, is that not enough?? :lol2:

And we were doing ok to start with last week against England, then it all went to s:censor:t :devil:

Tbh I think he prefers the tennis :no1:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

jo-jo-beans said:


> Well, we got beat, is that not enough?? :lol2:
> 
> And we were doing ok to start with last week against England, then it all went to s:censor:t :devil:
> 
> Tbh I think he prefers the tennis :no1:


nah top game, I had my heart in my mouth for the last 20 minutes, I honestly thought Scotland were going to pull it back off us. Stuart Hog... what a beast!

I would never have pinned sol for a tennis fan :lol2: ...


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> nah top game, I had my heart in my mouth for the last 20 minutes, I honestly thought Scotland were going to pull it back off us. Stuart Hog... what a beast!
> 
> I would never have pinned sol for a tennis fan :lol2: ...


Oh I would ..he's clearly gotta couple o tennis balls in those Jowels


----------



## jo-jo-beans

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> nah top game, I had my heart in my mouth for the last 20 minutes, I honestly thought Scotland were going to pull it back off us. Stuart Hog... what a beast!
> 
> I would never have pinned sol for a tennis fan :lol2: ...


Murry's his fav :2thumb:



cold blooded beast said:


> Oh I would ..he's clearly gotta couple o tennis balls in those Jowels


Oh yeah!!!! They're joweltastik!!!! :lol2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> Oh I would ..he's clearly gotta couple o tennis balls in those Jowels


haha sure looks that way


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jo-jo-beans said:


> Murry's his fav :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah!!!! They're joweltastik!!!! :lol2:


Who doesnt love murry :lol2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Who doesnt love murry :lol2:


:whistling2: I dont even know who he is .... Ive never followed tennis ....


*quietly creeps back out before abuse begins*


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> :whistling2: I dont even know who he is .... Ive never followed tennis ....
> 
> 
> *quietly creeps back out before abuse begins*



:lol2: What da ya expect from a welshie


----------



## davebarny

Hi all, been watching for a while and posted a few pics before. Hopefully one day i can own more species soon, but for now have to admire.
So a few pics of my pair from today.







This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1023x682 and weights 135KB.















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1023x682 and weights 191KB.















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1023x682 and weights 223KB.








A very dirty ackie







This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x580 and weights 232KB.















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1023x682 and weights 123KB.








And with my Ig







This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1023x682 and weights 253KB.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> :whistling2: I dont even know who he is .... Ive never followed tennis ....
> 
> 
> *quietly creeps back out before abuse begins*


Oh yeah, he's that curly haired Scottish dude when he's just got beat, but obviously British when he's kicking ass!!!! :whistling2::whistling2::lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Oh yeah, he's that curly haired Scottish dude when he's just got beat, but obviously British when he's kicking ass!!!! :whistling2::whistling2::lol2:


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/207665-monitors-tegus-5226.html#post9651891
speaking of kicking. . .


----------



## Nigel_wales

jo-jo-beans said:


> Well, we got beat, is that not enough??


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Reptor

hi guys I was wondering if u ad any opinions of sex of my ackies i was sold them as pretty sure male and female but i think both male butcud be wrong, i will get a shot of vent area later on only head shots at mo. one does have bigger spurs but only slightly. thanks guys.
the one believed to be male.

















female


----------



## Cotters2002

Hi all

I have sent him a private pm, but I wanted to thank Nigel_Wales publically for the Ackies I got from him over the weekend, and for showing me his amazing Kimberleys.

The Ackies are settling in with my other 2 really well, and one of the new ones is particulary lively and came right out of the viv and sat on my hand (I was staggered considering how skittish the other 3 are and the fact he is only 4 weeks old!).

Anyway, thanks again Nigel, your a credit to the hobby and have produced some great animals.

Pics to go up of the 4 Ackies when i get home from work!


----------



## Nigel_wales

Cotters2002 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have sent him a private pm, but I wanted to thank Nigel_Wales publically for the Ackies I got from him over the weekend, and for showing me his amazing Kimberleys.
> 
> The Ackies are settling in with my other 2 really well, and one of the new ones is particulary lively and came right out of the viv and sat on my hand (I was staggered considering how skittish the other 3 are and the fact he is only 4 weeks old!).
> 
> Anyway, thanks again Nigel, your a credit to the hobby and have produced some great animals.
> 
> Pics to go up of the 4 Ackies when i get home from work!


Cheers mate thanks for the positive feedback, I appreciate it! Glad you're happy with the animals and make sure you keep flooding us with pics from time to time on their progress.


----------



## Dee_Williams

One of the ackies has skin that I presume is stuck on the end part of it's tail. Do I leave it and see if it will manage to get it off on it's own or catch it and remove it?
The viv is humid, fogging up the glass. 
Would a moss box type thing be a good idea?


----------



## Alex L.

GET IN!!!! :mf_dribble:

AFTER MUCH DELAY, I'M FINALLY GETTIN' A BABY ACKIE ON THURSDAY!!!

CAN'T WAIT! :2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

Reptor said:


> hi guys I was wondering if u ad any opinions of sex of my ackies i was sold them as pretty sure male and female but i think both male butcud be wrong, i will get a shot of vent area later on only head shots at mo. one does have bigger spurs but only slightly. thanks guys.
> the one believed to be male.
> image
> image
> 
> female
> image


Looks like a pair to me matey!:2thumb:


----------



## rex636

Barlow said:


> Looks like a pair to me matey!:2thumb:


I'll second that.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

rex636 said:


> I'll second that.


Hey Ben, 
Page or 2 back, some update pics of your weans :lol2:
Jxx


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

rex636 said:


> I'll second that.


Yup me to


----------



## rex636

jo-jo-beans said:


> Hey Ben,
> Page or 2 back, some update pics of your weans :lol2:
> Jxx


Wow pickles a fatty tattie lol
There looking great Joanna, they'll be around 4 months old now eh?


----------



## Alex L.

What size food (crickets, locusts) would a baby ackie monitor require?


----------



## Barlow

Alex L. said:


> What size food (crickets, locusts) would a baby ackie monitor require?


Stage 2 to 3 locusts and stage 3 crix. Plus chopped up pinkies.


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Hey Ben,
> Page or 2 back, some update pics of your weans :lol2:
> Jxx


Wossat ? Weans oot for the lass! ...JJB ..Bit forward !


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> Wossat ? Weans oot for the lass! ...JJB ..Bit forward !


 
weelll is shes requested it ill git me kilt out :lol2:

apologies to any male on here if i make you look small :lol2:


----------



## rex636

Alex L. said:


> What size food (crickets, locusts) would a baby ackie monitor require?


I feed my babies size three for the first week or so just to get em started,then up the sizes pretty quick after that.


----------



## cold blooded beast

No need to apologise ...well not to me matey ..: victory:


----------



## rex636

Well she's already let it out I've got weans, so the apologies can start here .


----------



## jo-jo-beans

rex636 said:


> Wow pickles a fatty tattie lol
> There looking great Joanna, they'll be around 4 months old now eh?


16 weeks old today!! :2thumb:


Evening Marcus ...........:whistling2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jo-jo-beans said:


> 16 weeks old today!! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> Evening Marcus ...........:whistling2:


 
charming i know when im not wanted :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Finally


----------



## jo-jo-beans

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> charming i know when im not wanted :lol2:


Aaaaaawwwww Shane :2thumb: xxxxxx

But your first post of the evening is normally sensible, unlike Mr Double-Entendre here!! 

Anywhoooooos, it was an "Evening Marcus" not an "Evening Marcus" :lol2:




Update: Woman confuse Man again - balance is restored!! :lol2:


----------



## Alex L.

and how often would i feed the baby ackie, approx how many crickets a day?

BTW thx 4 all help, it's useless asking questions like this on normal threads!!!

:2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

Alex L. said:


> and how often would i feed the baby ackie, approx how many crickets a day?
> 
> BTW thx 4 all help, it's useless asking questions like this on normal threads!!!
> 
> :2thumb:


Feed them as much as they will eat everyday. Keep putting food in there for them. Don't even worry about leaving crix in there with them. I have always done it and it has never been a problem!


----------



## Alex L.

Barlow said:


> Feed them as much as they will eat everyday. Keep putting food in there for them. Don't even worry about leaving crix in there with them. I have always done it and it has never been a problem!


And how much does this tend to be usually? A rough estimate would be gd plz.

I swear, this is the last question i'll ask 4 a while, but as u lot are ''Monitor Gods'':notworthy: ur the best people 2 ask!!!
:lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Aaaaaawwwww Shane :2thumb: xxxxxx
> 
> But your first post of the evening is normally sensible, unlike Mr Double-Entendre here!!
> 
> Anywhoooooos, it was an "Evening Marcus" not an "Evening Marcus" :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update: Woman confuse Man again - balance is restored!! :lol2:


New balls please!!!


----------



## cold blooded beast

Alex L. said:


> And how much does this tend to be usually? A rough estimate would be gd plz.
> 
> I swear, this is the last question i'll ask 4 a while, but as u lot are ''Monitor Gods'':notworthy: ur the best people 2 ask!!!
> :lol2:


not to sound vague or obtuse dude. . .can vary. . .lil bit like asking "how long is a piece of string"
. . .I think feeding quantities are something ya get a FEEL for. . the animal tells you


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> New balls please!!!


:lol2: very good sir!! Been out in the cold again?? :lol2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Alex L.

cold blooded beast said:


> not to sound vague or obtuse dude. . .can vary. . .lil bit like asking "how long is a piece of string"
> . . .I think feeding quantities are something ya get a FEEL for. . the animal tells you


Fair enough cheers!!!:no1:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Alex L. said:


> Fair enough cheers!!!:no1:


Very welcome:2thumb:


----------



## Reptor

Barlow said:


> Looks like a pair to me matey!:2thumb:


Thanks for that it's eased my mind slightly hopefully they will end up like all your beauties.


----------



## Reptor

rex636 said:


> I'll second that.


:mf_dribble: thanks


----------



## Barlow

Reptor said:


> Thanks for that it's eased my mind slightly hopefully they will end up like all your beauties.


 I'd say the male is ever so slightly questionable. The head and neck says male but the patterning raises slight doubts. What is their total length and how old are they?


----------



## Reptor

Barlow said:


> I'd say the male is ever so slightly questionable. The head and neck says male but the patterning raises slight doubts. What is their total length and how old are they?


How can you tell with the patterning? What should I look at. They are 9months old male is 17" and female 15". Thanks mate


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Alex L. said:


> And how much does this tend to be usually? A rough estimate would be gd plz.
> 
> I swear, this is the last question i'll ask 4 a while, but as u lot are ''Monitor Gods'':notworthy: ur the best people 2 ask!!!
> :lol2:


LOADS!!!!:2thumb: and loads!! .. a juvenile of around 2 months will eat 20-50 smalls a day.... or more!


----------



## Nigel_wales

I may have 1 Ackie hatchling available due to a pull out, anyone interested?


----------



## clare1

Ive been advised that a single adult ackie would live happily in a 4ftby18"by18" viv.I always thought min was 4ftby2ftby2ft and larger the better?Thanks for any advice.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

clare1 said:


> Ive been advised that a single adult ackie would live happily in a 4ftby18"by18" viv.I always thought min was 4ftby2ftby2ft and larger the better?Thanks for any advice.


not in a 4x18x18. I would say bare minimum is 4x2x2, but I would always go bigger!


----------



## clare1

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> not in a 4x18x18. I would say bare minimum is 4x2x2, but I would always go bigger!


Cheers as i thought.They obviously wanted rid.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

clare1 said:


> Cheers as i thought.They obviously wanted rid.


How old are the ackies? They could live in that set up while they are small, but will quickly outgrow it. So If your getting a good deal on ackies and viv then just upgrade the viv later : victory:


----------



## clare1

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> How old are the ackies? They could live in that set up while they are small, but will quickly outgrow it. So If your getting a good deal on ackies and viv then just upgrade the viv later : victory:


I havent seen them but was told they are cb11 about 6-8 inches.I enquired via net.


----------



## Barlow

Reptor said:


> How can you tell with the patterning? What should I look at. They are 9months old male is 17" and female 15". Thanks mate


The patterning on a males back tends to be more vivid with more defined occelli. It's not a foolproof way of sexing as there can always be exceptions to the rule but it's one thing to bear in mind when sexing.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

clare1 said:


> I havent seen them but was told they are cb11 about 6-8 inches.I enquired via net.


6-8 inches sounds like very recent CB, Mine were CB11 in august and were measured around 13 inches in December. So they are either still very young or they havn't been looked after properly. Any chance I can see the link to the place you saw them?


----------



## Barlow

My smaller 7 month old female ackie laid 4 eggs today. 2 are duds, the other 2 look good. She's 13" total length.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

*more piccies )*

piccies piccies!!

got home, and noticed these two, had to take pics :2thumb:










on closer inspection just inches from the ceiling . . . .










And little Pickle - looks like he's grubbin for some food :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> piccies piccies!!
> 
> got home, and noticed these two, had to take pics :2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> on closer inspection just inches from the ceiling . . . .
> 
> image
> 
> And little Pickle - looks like he's grubbin for some food :lol2:
> 
> image


synchronised leave swinging. . .it's all the rage don'tcha know


----------



## rex636

jo-jo-beans said:


> piccies piccies!!
> 
> got home, and noticed these two, had to take pics :2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> on closer inspection just inches from the ceiling . . . .
> 
> image
> 
> And little Pickle - looks like he's grubbin for some food :lol2:
> 
> image


Aww makes me so proud


----------



## Reptor

Barlow said:


> The patterning on a males back tends to be more vivid with more defined occelli. It's not a foolproof way of sexing as there can always be exceptions to the rule but it's one thing to bear in mind when sexing.


Thanks for your help. I will look in better light for the markings.


----------



## dannyvalley

hi every one i thort i would get some advice on ackie monitors as i will be geting my friday night.
here is my new 4x2x2 viv, all set up for my 3 and half month old ackie monitor there is a 150w basking bulb and the temp at the hot end is 30/37*c and the cold end is 30*c where the stat probe is and humidity at the moment is 66/85% and the basking spot is 40/48*c i tryed 150w haligon bulb but keped cracking them i havnt sprayed water in viv yet as the new top soil.sand mix is moist enough at the moment the haligon bulb was on a dimmer stat so bought normal 150w tight basking bulb and its fine i also bought a 100w red basking bulb for night time and set the temp to 20*c at night in the cold end where the stat probe is i also got a 10% uv bulb with reflector as i couldnt get any acadia 12% uvb bulbs here in wales as no one stocks them which is a pain i could of orderd one but i needed it asap, i fitted the uv and reflector to the roof behind the front plinth. what do you all think, is there anything els that might be good in there as space is limited as i have left room for the ackie to dig in the soil/sand mix and its 5" deep his basking spot has changed now its closer to the bulb to get the right temp. thanx dan look forward to your replys :no1:


----------



## Gregg M

Your basking temps should be 130 degrees F or 54.4 degrees C. You should have at least 10 to 12 inches of substrate. Do not drop temps at night.


----------



## dannyvalley

Gregg M said:


> Your basking temps should be 130 degrees F or 54.4 degrees C. You should have at least 10 to 12 inches of substrate. Do not drop temps at night.


why dont drop temps at night mate as it goes a little cooler at night in the wild dont it


----------



## Gregg M

dannyvalley said:


> why dont drop temps at night mate as it goes a little cooler at night in the wild dont it


Well, you are not keeping them in the wild. They are in your house. The rules of the wild do not apply in a 4x2x2. :cheers:.

Your animals will do much better for you without a forced daily cool down.


----------



## dannyvalley

Gregg M said:


> Well, you are not keeping them in the wild. They are in your house. The rules of the wild do not apply in a 4x2x2. :cheers:.
> 
> Your animals will do much better for you without a forced daily cool down.


ya i know i ant keeping them in the wild lmaof thanks any way


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

dannyvalley said:


> hi every one i thort i would get some advice on ackie monitors as i will be geting my friday night.
> here is my new 4x2x2 viv, all set up for my 3 and half month old ackie monitor there is a 150w basking bulb and the temp at the hot end is 30/37*c and the cold end is 30*c where the stat probe is and humidity at the moment is 66/85% and the basking spot is 40/48*c i tryed 150w haligon bulb but keped cracking them i havnt sprayed water in viv yet as the new top soil.sand mix is moist enough at the moment the haligon bulb was on a dimmer stat so bought normal 150w tight basking bulb and its fine i also bought a 100w red basking bulb for night time and set the temp to 20*c at night in the cold end where the stat probe is i also got a 10% uv bulb with reflector as i couldnt get any acadia 12% uvb bulbs here in wales as no one stocks them which is a pain i could of orderd one but i needed it asap, i fitted the uv and reflector to the roof behind the front plinth. what do you all think, is there anything els that might be good in there as space is limited as i have left room for the ackie to dig in the soil/sand mix and its 5" deep his basking spot has changed now its closer to the bulb to get the right temp. thanx dan look forward to your replys :no1:


Good to see you got a viv sorted mate. In my opinion 40-45 degrees air temp is good temps for basking, remember what i said over the phone though about surface temperatures, you want your surface temps to be around 130-145f, try and get an infra red temp gun for this. 

I would say though try and get your cool end closer to 25 degrees, mine spent a lot of time in the cool side when they were warmed up after basking, if it got any hotter they would disappear into their burrows to cool down.

So try using an 80-100W halogen in a 4x2x2. Good to see everything is set up though mate. Get some pics up on friday.

Also i always turned my lights off at night, I found my viv held steady temps throughout the night, especially the soil, so their burrows were generally warm for a few hours after and the internal temps stayed above 22 degrees. But its all down to the keeper, what the keeper decides to do.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Just throwing my 2 cents in as well.

All my vivs go off at night (except the Royal) :2thumb:
And my beasties, especially my Ackies are thriving, so I'll just keep on doing what I'm doing :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jo-jo-beans said:


> Just throwing my 2 cents in as well.
> 
> All my vivs go off at night (except the Royal) :2thumb:
> And my beasties, especially my Ackies are thriving, so I'll just keep on doing what I'm doing :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You know me Jo... i try everything... and i have to say the day time temps affect them more than a drop in night temps


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Gregg M said:


> Well, you are not keeping them in the wild. They are in your house. The rules of the wild do not apply in a 4x2x2.


So why do we try to replicate their Diet? Substrate? Humidity etc?


----------



## jo-jo-beans

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> You know me Jo... i try everything... and i have to say the day time temps affect them more than a drop in night temps


I know, I've heard!!! :whistling2::whistling2:

I mean I know Chris keeps his basking on 24/7, and well, his animals speak for themselves :notworthy:

My thoughts are, well they wouldn't get sun 24 hours a day, so why keep everything on, Fair enough, they can burrow to get out of the light, but they wont have a proper day/night cycle.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jo-jo-beans said:


> I know, I've heard!!! :whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> I mean I know Chris keeps his basking on 24/7, and well, his animals speak for themselves :notworthy:
> 
> My thoughts are, well they wouldn't get sun 24 hours a day, so why keep everything on, Fair enough, they can burrow to get out of the light, but they wont have a proper day/night cycle.



Ahhh i keep mine on 24/7 as well jo :2thumb: 

Erm i hate that argument... they dont get i in the wild as already stated where not keeping em in the wild... 

its what works in captivity some things do somethings dont simple as

A drop in night temps is not detrimental to there well being proven time and time again neither is not allowing a drop in night time temps... 

Both work... so as said beastie has a decent timeframe within which to digest there food... 

Anywho... point being pick a method both work just as well.


----------



## cold blooded beast

not to be argumentative. . .but it seems we use and break rules to suit ourselves and our own whims from time to time. . .the old. . .they get it in the wild. . .we'll attempt to replicate it. . . they don't experience it in the wild. . .but is gives benefit. . .so we'll organise that for them. . .and then to confuse the issue further. . .some get success by sticking to one approach. . .and others with another. . .
Perhaps.. .and I emphasise PERHAPS. . .our animals are a bit more adaptable and more accomodating to our misunderstanding than we like to consider 
. . .none of that means I'll be ditching my UVB. .lowering my basking temps to 100f. . .increasing my night drop to 130f or feeding exclusively on Haribo and Moams whether dusted with cailcium and strontium or not:whistling2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> not to be argumentative. . .but it seems we use and break rules to suit ourselves and our own whims from time to time. . .the old. . .they get it in the wild. . .we'll attempt to replicate it. . . they don't experience it in the wild. . .but is gives benefit. . .so we'll organise that for them. . .and then to confuse the issue further. . .some get success by sticking to one approach. . .and others with another. . .
> Perhaps.. .and I emphasise PERHAPS. . .our animals are a bit more adaptable and more accomodating to our misunderstanding than we like to consider
> . . .none of that means I'll be ditching my UVB. .lowering my basking temps to 100f. . .increasing my night drop to 130f or feeding exclusively on Haribo and Moams whether dusted with cailcium and strontium or not:whistling2:



i have rules... but i break em more often than not to see what works...

Monitors are unusual in many ways and yup highly adaptable... still need a certain set of variable to do well its those variable that work from one set of individuals to another 


Heres what i know what works: 

Deep substrate (warm) 

humidity variable dependant on species 

high temps everything from 130f to 180f again dependant on species... 

low temps a place to get cool... low 80s for my personnel preferance. 

and lots of food. 

And then theres all the different things that crop up after that like UV, night time temps, what food source to use, viv size, nesting options, 

Anywho enough rambling from me


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> i have rules... but i break em more often than not to see what works...
> 
> Monitors are unusual in many ways and yup highly adaptable... still need a certain set of variable to do well its those variable that work from one set of individuals to another
> 
> 
> Heres what i know what works:
> 
> Deep substrate (warm)
> 
> humidity variable dependant on species
> 
> high temps everything from 130f to 180f again dependant on species...
> 
> low temps a place to get cool... low 80s for my personnel preferance.
> 
> and lots of food.
> 
> And then theres all the different things that crop up after that like UV, night time temps, what food source to use, viv size, nesting options,
> 
> Anywho enough rambling from me


Definitely agree:lol2: . .but yup. . .all valid perspective. . .:2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> Definitely agree:lol2: . .but yup. . .all valid perspective. . .:2thumb:


The fact O the matter is... We still dont know what works 100%... 

Im having fun finding out though...


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Ok Shane, could we talk about UV then??? :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jo-jo-beans said:


> Ok Shane, could we talk about UV then??? :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:



do you want a spanking? :lol2:

Sorry jo funny mood today... :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Ok Shane, could we talk about UV then??? :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


JAY JAY BEE. . . . don't wind him up. . .he'll be flappin around like a wee clockwork penguin all afternoon. . . .
... 
. . . .Right beautiful people. . .catch you all after work this eve:2thumb:
(if I'm lucky. . .:lol2


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> JAY JAY BEE. . . . don't wind him up. . .he'll be flappin around like a wee clockwork penguin all afternoon. . . .
> ...
> . . . .Right beautiful people. . .catch you all after work this eve:2thumb:
> (if I'm lucky. . .:lol2



Im back out to work at 5 bud and wont be back till 5pm tomorrow but ill see if i can be arsed to log on using the ole smartphone in the interrim


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Sorry Shane, couldn't help myself!! :whistling2::whistling2:

Funny mood myself :2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jo-jo-beans said:


> Sorry Shane, couldn't help myself!! :whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> Funny mood myself :2thumb:



i couldnt either Nay harm done...


----------



## jo-jo-beans

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> i couldnt either Nay harm done...


Depends.........paddle??? :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jo-jo-beans said:


> Depends.........paddle??? :whistling2::lol2:



Uv tube :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Uv tube :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Oooooooohhh that would sting!!

WWF style!! :lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jo-jo-beans said:


> Oooooooohhh that would sting!!
> 
> WWF style!! :lol2:


Kinda useless after the first hit though :lol2:

NO im not speaking from experience :lol2:


----------



## dannyvalley

if i buy a halogen bulb at the same watage ie 150w will it bring my basking temp hotter the only problem i had was that exo terra halogen bulbs blow easy so will buy a zoomed one


----------



## azza23

dannyvalley said:


> if i buy a halogen bulb at the same watage ie 150w will it bring my basking temp hotter the only problem i had was that exo terra halogen bulbs blow easy so will buy a zoomed one


PAR38 halogen 70w or 80w bulb, type it in ebay, there amaizing and i and most other people wont use anything else with monitors:2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

dannyvalley said:


> if i buy a halogen bulb at the same watage ie 150w will it bring my basking temp hotter the only problem i had was that exo terra halogen bulbs blow easy so will buy a zoomed one


:lol2: what ya doing buying rep branded bulbs? 

Are you MAD :lol2: 

Naff and expensive. 

80w par38 (100w standard reflector) 

120w par38 (150w standard bulb) 

The higher the wattage of your bulbs the more the humidity gets sucked up..


----------



## dannyvalley

azza23 said:


> PAR38 halogen 70w or 80w bulb, type it in ebay, there amaizing and i and most other people wont use anything else with monitors:2thumb:


ok mate no probs but i wont get my basking spot to the right temp or my ambient air temp cuz its not 150w or is it the same mate i can get 120w from tlc my local electical dealer and any how hows ur day been you been up 2 much m8


----------



## dannyvalley

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> :lol2: what ya doing buying rep branded bulbs?
> 
> Are you MAD :lol2:
> 
> Naff and expensive.
> 
> 80w par38 (100w standard reflector)
> 
> 120w par38 (150w standard bulb)
> 
> The higher the wattage of your bulbs the more the humidity gets sucked up..


 ok shane thanks for advice mate i was thinking when i bought a halogen exo terra at £18 was a bit exspensive lol but i want whats best for my ackie i will be buying a par38 120 tomorrow as they are 3.25 in tlc you can order online but i will go to swansea tomoz and get one as i need my basking spot hotter the par38 is a flood bulb isnt it thanx mate i realy appriciate you advice


----------



## dannyvalley

is there anything els you can recomend mate for the viv as mt humidity is staying between 65 and 77 at the moment as my new topsoil is quite damp and how oftem shall i spray the viv


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

dannyvalley said:


> ok shane thanks for advice mate i was thinking when i bought a halogen exo terra at £18 was a bit exspensive lol but i want whats best for my ackie i will be buying a par38 120 tomorrow as they are 3.25 in tlc you can order online but i will go to swansea tomoz and get one as i need my basking spot hotter the par38 is a flood bulb isnt it thanx mate i realy appriciate you advice


Yup it is matey. :2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

dannyvalley said:


> is there anything els you can recomend mate for the viv as mt humidity is staying between 65 and 77 at the moment as my new topsoil is quite damp and how oftem shall i spray the viv


 
Whatever works for you budski... its not cut and dry each viv is different:2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

dannyvalley said:


> ok shane thanks for advice mate i was thinking when i bought a halogen exo terra at £18 was a bit exspensive lol but i want whats best for my ackie i will be buying a par38 120 tomorrow as they are 3.25 in tlc you can order online but i will go to swansea tomoz and get one as i need my basking spot hotter the par38 is a flood bulb isnt it thanx mate i realy appriciate you advice


An 80W will be more than enough for a 4x2x2. Just lower the bulb til you get the desired basking temp.:2thumb:


----------



## sharpstrain

Barlow said:


> An 80W will be more than enough for a 4x2x2. Just lower the bulb til you get the desired basking temp.:2thumb:


 
might get a basking spot with an 80 but I wouldnt have thought the ambients would be high enough.


----------



## Barlow

sharpstrain said:


> might get a basking spot with an 80 but I wouldnt have thought the ambients would be high enough.


It has worked for me. A 120 does me for my 5x3x2.


----------



## dannyvalley

Barlow said:


> An 80W will be more than enough for a 4x2x2. Just lower the bulb til you get the desired basking temp.:2thumb:


ok no probs ill try 120 first and buy a 80 if i need one see how it goes thanx for the advice i have pmd u barlow:2thumb:


----------



## dannyvalley

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Whatever works for you budski... its not cut and dry each viv is different:2thumb:


 ok mate thank you :2thumb:


----------



## azza23

What shane and barlow said danny :lol2:


----------



## Barlow

dannyvalley said:


> ok no probs ill try 120 first and buy a 80 if i need one see how it goes thanx for the advice i have pmd u barlow:2thumb:


Your set up sounds ok for keeping an ackie. If you end up with a female it will need alterations/new set up. Is it a single ackie you are getting? Don't worry about the UV light. They don't need it.


----------



## Nigel_wales

dannyvalley said:


> ok no probs ill try 120 first and buy a 80 if i need one see how it goes thanx for the advice i have pmd u barlow:2thumb:


Id use an 80 in a 4ft viv mate.


----------



## Gregg M

jo-jo-beans said:


> So why do we try to replicate their Diet? Substrate? Humidity etc?


We fall very short of "replicating their diet. We feed them what is available to us. Lab rodents and captive bred insects. Maybe some fish here and there.

They need to eat. They need heat, humidity, and substrate in order to live and thrive. They do not need a cool night.

On a different note, check this beauty out.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Gregg M said:


> We fall very short of "replicating their diet. We feed them what is available to us. Lab rodents and captive bred insects. Maybe some fish here and there.
> 
> They need to eat. They need heat, humidity, and substrate in order to live and thrive. They do not need a cool night.
> 
> On a different note, check this beauty out.
> 
> image


Gorgeous lucy kings mate :no1: 

One on my list for sure owning a little pink monitor... very manly :lol2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Gregg M said:


> We fall very short of "replicating their diet. We feed them what is available to us. Lab rodents and captive bred insects. Maybe some fish here and there.
> 
> They need to eat. They need heat, humidity, and substrate in order to live and thrive. They do not need a cool night.
> 
> On a different note, check this beauty out.
> 
> image


Stunning. 

And Shane, I've always said that it takes a real mans man to wear a pink shirt, I think this is how it's applied to the moni world!! :flrt:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

jo-jo-beans said:


> Stunning.
> 
> And Shane, I've always said that it takes a real mans man to wear a pink shirt, I think this is how it's applied to the moni world!! :flrt:


Where Im from we always say it takes a gay man to wear a pink shirt. :whistling2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Gregg M said:


> We fall very short of "replicating their diet. We feed them what is available to us. Lab rodents and captive bred insects. Maybe some fish here and there.
> 
> They need to eat. They need heat, humidity, and substrate in order to live and thrive. They do not need a cool night.
> 
> On a different note, check this beauty out.
> 
> image


Quite like Leucistic Kingorums as well. . cute lil things. . .chunky though:2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

will post a pic of my noobie later today:lol2: don't know anyone else who has one!!!. . .


----------



## Cotters2002

Hi All

As some of you may know I have recently got my hands on 4 young ackies, the first pair are 7 1/2 weeks old and the second pair (from Nigel_Wales) are 4 weeks old.

I have them all in a 4x2x2 viv at the moment, whilst I decide on the size and location of a bigger viv for them; my question is, what size do you guys reccommend for 4 adult ackies and at what point do you think it will be neccessary to move them? There is not a massive size difference, although the older 2 are noticeable bigger as you would expect.

They currently have lots of hides and a couple fo stacks, so they can get away from each other and they don't seem stressed (well eating well and only a couple of minor scuffles between one of the older ones and a younger one - although I assumed this was determining their hierarchy).

Second question, I gave them a shallow luke warm bath last night as they were all at various stages of shedding. I have read that some of your ackies like to be soaked, well mine did not! One of them even gave my finger a little nip (I didn't actually feel it, but saw him do it). Do you think it is necessary to bath them? They have damp substrate, a couple of shallow water bowls and I spray them once a day.

Sorry for the long rambling message, I am just keen to provide the best environment I can for them.

Rich


----------



## Nigel_wales

Cotters2002 said:


> Hi All
> 
> As some of you may know I have recently got my hands on 4 young ackies, the first pair are 7 1/2 weeks old and the second pair (from Nigel_Wales) are 4 weeks old.
> 
> I have them all in a 4x2x2 viv at the moment, whilst I decide on the size and location of a bigger viv for them; my question is, what size do you guys reccommend for 4 adult ackies and at what point do you think it will be neccessary to move them? There is not a massive size difference, although the older 2 are noticeable bigger as you would expect.
> 
> They currently have lots of hides and a couple fo stacks, so they can get away from each other and they don't seem stressed (well eating well and only a couple of minor scuffles between one of the older ones and a younger one - although I assumed this was determining their hierarchy).
> 
> Second question, I gave them a shallow luke warm bath last night as they were all at various stages of shedding. I have read that some of your ackies like to be soaked, well mine did not! One of them even gave my finger a little nip (I didn't actually feel it, but saw him do it). Do you think it is necessary to bath them? They have damp substrate, a couple of shallow water bowls and I spray them once a day.
> 
> Sorry for the long rambling message, I am just keen to provide the best environment I can for them.
> 
> Rich


Personally I reckon a minimum of 5ft x 3ft floor space they really will appreciate it. Make the tank yourself out of ply and you can then provide 1ft of substrate by making a bigger plinth on the front . My total dimensions would be 5x3x3. Seal the inside of the viv with yacht varnish or pond sealer when built and it'll last for years. Plenty of tight hiding spaces in different temp/ humidity ranges gives them plenty of choices. The wrestling you're witnessing is normal.

I wouldn't bother bathing them. Keep them humid, heated and fed. They'll take care of themselves, the more you mess with them the more likely you'll hit issues. Hands off is the way forward I reckon!


----------



## Cotters2002

Thanks Nigel, very useful. I had the intention of copying your kim viv, but actually more floor area is going to be better than extra height.

I think I will stop bathing them from now on them, as I am pretty sure they are getting the right amount of humidity and none have had any shed sticking around their toes or tails.

I am also trying the hands off approach as well; the only time I have handled them is for the bathing. I figure that their stress level will be much lower if I don't try and pick them up all the time. One in particular is very calm and will come over to me when I am changing the water etc (he's one of yours as it happens).

Thanks again for the advice

Rich


----------



## Gregg M

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Gorgeous lucy kings mate :no1:
> 
> One on my list for sure owning a little pink monitor... very manly :lol2:


Thanks my friend!: victory: And they are actually orange, pale yellow, and a tiny bit of pink. LOL

I for the life of me can not figure out why the originator of these coined these as leucistics. They are clearly not leucistic. In fact, upon close inspection they seem to be a T+ albino. These do need a name change for sure.


----------



## dannyvalley

azza23 said:


> What shane and barlow said danny :lol2:


 only what you can see on the page i havnt had a pm back thanx


----------



## rex636

Getting excited now, that's my second female in her lay box and I'm expecting a big clutch from her as she is massive!
Bang on 19 days after I last seen them copulate,so she must be pretty happy with her nest box


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Gregg M said:


> Thanks my friend!: victory: And they are actually orange, pale yellow, and a tiny bit of pink. LOL
> 
> I for the life of me can not figure out why the originator of these coined these as leucistics. They are clearly not leucistic. In fact, upon close inspection they seem to be a T+ albino. These do need a name change for sure.


I havent seen one in the flesh so couldnt comment... 

Hmmmm interesting i suppose looking at the lucy niloticus it makes sense and looking at the albino waters.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

I got a noobie tonight!!

So excited, not exactly a monitor, or a lizard, but he's such a cutie.

I've called him Frank, Frank the Lobster :flrt:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jo-jo-beans said:


> I got a noobie tonight!!
> 
> So excited, not exactly a monitor, or a lizard, but he's such a cutie.
> 
> I've called him Frank, Frank the Lobster :flrt:


do you not like the rest of the fish in your tank? :lol2:


----------



## rex636

jo-jo-beans said:


> I got a noobie tonight!!
> 
> So excited, not exactly a monitor, or a lizard, but he's such a cutie.
> 
> I've called him Frank, Frank the Lobster :flrt:


Any pics?


----------



## jo-jo-beans

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> do you not like the rest of the fish in your tank? :lol2:


I love em. They should live happily ever after tho :2thumb:

He's only teeny at the mo :flrt:



rex636 said:


> Any pics?


I'll pop some up once I get them off me phone :2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jo-jo-beans said:


> I love em. They should live happily ever after tho :2thumb:
> 
> He's only teeny at the mo :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll pop some up once I get them off me phone :2thumb:



All ill say is good luck i hope he doesnt eat everything like mine did :lol2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> All ill say is good luck i hope he doesnt eat everything like mine did :lol2:


Fingers crossed. :2thumb:

The fish are quite aggressive anyway lol


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jo-jo-beans said:


> Fingers crossed. :2thumb:
> 
> The fish are quite aggressive anyway lol



:lol2: Predatory fish have always been my thing... Bigger the better :mf_dribble:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> I got a noobie tonight!!
> 
> So excited, not exactly a monitor, or a lizard, but he's such a cutie.
> 
> I've called him Frank, Frank the Lobster :flrt:


:lol2: if you develop a habit . You can now talk to Frank ...pics? .. get my noobie shots up a bit later .. surprised no ones has taken a guess ....!


----------



## rex636

cold blooded beast said:


> :lol2: if you develop a habit . You can now talk to Frank ...pics? .. get my noobie shots up a bit later .. surprised no ones has taken a guess ....!


Four legs and a long tongue ?


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> :lol2: if you develop a habit . You can now talk to Frank ...pics? .. get my noobie shots up a bit later .. surprised no ones has taken a guess ....!


hhhhmmmm, not sure. Im thinking less legs than Rex :lol2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

*Piccies*

Little Frank Morgan :2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jo-jo-beans said:


> Little Frank Morgan :2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Oh he should be reet hes in with cichlids... watch him though :lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> :lol2: if you develop a habit . You can now talk to Frank ...pics? .. get my noobie shots up a bit later .. surprised no ones has taken a guess ....!


Nope no guesses from me budski...


----------



## rex636

jo-jo-beans said:


> Little Frank Morgan :2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Niiice


----------



## Alex L.

WOOOOHHHOOOOOO!!!!:mf_dribble:


----------



## Alex L.

Got my baby ackie today!
(Sorry bout the post before - bit excited):blush:


----------



## Nigel_wales

Alex L. said:


> Got my baby ackie today!
> (Sorry bout the post before - bit excited):blush:


 
Congrats mate, get some pics up!


----------



## cold blooded beast

Finally. . .just for all you lovely Varanid freaks. . .something to bridge the gap between my VTO and the Mertensi due later this year. . .
. . .so. . who can identify him/her? . . .any name suggestions?
























:lol2:


----------



## Barlow

jo-jo-beans said:


> Little Frank Morgan :2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Hi Joanna. That's a species of crayfish, a freshwater relative of the lobster. He'll eat your fish if he's a species that will get big enough.

Nice Mbuna bye the way. Cichlids were my first passion. Not malawis but Tanganyikans. I have had a few UK first breedings with them back in the late nineties. Have you heard of a guy called Ad Konings? He used to send me all manner of stuff when I worked at a large aquatic centre.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> Finally. . .just for all you lovely Varanid freaks. . .something to bridge the gap between my VTO and the Mertensi due later this year. . .
> . . .so. . who can identify him/her? . . .any name suggestions?
> image
> image
> image
> :lol2:


Love it!! Any plans to pair it up? :lol2:



Barlow said:


> Hi Joanna. That's a species of crayfish, a freshwater relative of the lobster. He'll eat your fish if he's a species that will get big enough.
> 
> Nice Mbuna bye the way. Cichlids were my first passion. Not malawis but Tanganyikans. I have had a few UK first breedings with them back in the late nineties. Have you heard of a guy called Ad Konings? He used to send me all manner of stuff when I worked at a large aquatic centre.


Thanks Chris, gonna keep my eye on him. They cichlids should be a decent size when Frank gets bigger, was told he'd only get to about 8/9 inches. So hopefully should be able to hold their own.


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Love it!! Any plans to pair it up? :lol2:


Well. . .as it's a Varanus Birthdayatus. . . .(HINT HINT !!!):blush:


it will take another year to source one:gasp:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> Well. . .as it's a Varanus Birthdayatus. . . .(HINT HINT !!!):blush:
> 
> 
> it will take another year to source one:gasp:


Happy birthday you old repribobate :no1:


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Happy birthday you old repribobate :no1:


You mean reprobate. . . .or you saying you need to masterbate?


----------



## cold blooded beast

:whistling2:I can hear the heavy footsteps of a moderator behind me!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> :whistling2:I can hear the heavy footsteps of a moderator behind me!!!!!!!!!!!!


Both :lol2:


----------



## Barlow

cold blooded beast said:


> :whistling2:I can hear the heavy footsteps of a moderator behind me!!!!!!!!!!!!


Happy birthday Marcus:2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Cheers fellas. . .anyone got any real monitor shots to post tonight? . . .even any old stuff to recycle


----------



## Whosthedaddy

An oldie


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Happy Birthday Handsome!!! :2thumb:
Mwah!!!!
:no1:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Happy Birthday Handsome!!! :2thumb:
> Mwah!!!!
> :no1:


someone elses birthday too?. . . lol: victory:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> Finally. . .just for all you lovely Varanid freaks. . .something to bridge the gap between my VTO and the Mertensi due later this year. . .
> . . .so. . who can identify him/her? . . .any name suggestions?
> image
> image
> image
> :lol2:


Looks dangerous mate..

Happy Birthday too chief :no1: ... or pemblwydd hapus from us over on the cool side of the bridge


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> someone elses birthday too?. . . lol: victory:


Actually thought someone else would jump on it before ya!! :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Actually thought someone else would jump on it before ya!! :lol2:


AWWWWW you not mean that. . .meany:blush:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> AWWWWW you not mean that. . .meany:blush:


Aaawwww Sweetie, I simply meant that men aren't very good at accepting compliments, and that I thought the other boys in "this playground" might have said it was their birthday too.
:2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams

they must have started burrowing at night now as this one appeared filthy this morning.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Dee_Williams said:


> image
> they must have started burrowing at night now as this one appeared filthy this morning.


Very cute. And nice hat!!! :lol2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Dee_Williams said:


> image
> they must have started burrowing at night now as this one appeared filthy this morning.


hehe I love that look first thing in the morning...

I miss my monies


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> hehe I love that look first thing in the morning...
> 
> I miss my monies


Ah. .yes early morning fith. . .:whistling2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> hehe I love that look first thing in the morning...
> 
> I miss my monies


:grouphug:


----------



## Dee_Williams

jo-jo-beans said:


> Very cute. And nice hat!!! :lol2:


All the rage these livefood hats. :lol: You can change your style AND have a mid morning snack too.



SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> hehe I love that look first thing in the morning...
> 
> I miss my monies


They have only just started burrowing really. 

And *HUG*


----------



## rex636

Can't wait to get home tonight and see if my little girl has laid me some lovely little eggys!!!!
The suspense is killing me.
Damn you work, damn you to hell!!!!


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> Ah. .yes early morning fith. . .:whistling2:


Aahhhh you mean filth????
Was wondering if it was a Marcus term :whistling2:



rex636 said:


> Can't wait to get home tonight and see if my little girl has laid me some lovely little eggys!!!!
> The suspense is killing me.
> Damn you work, damn you to hell!!!!


Can you not hear the pitter patter from where you are?? :lol2:


----------



## rex636

Can you not hear the pitter patter from where you are?? :lol2:[/QUOTE]

Wish I could I'm in Aberdeen 50 miles away! Gonna be a looong drive home.
I think I'm more excited to see how many she actually lays coz she's huge, just hope the male hasn't got to them first.


----------



## Alex L.

Not a gr8 pic but hes still settling in, and didn't wanna disturb him much!


----------



## rex636

Whooooopa 16 eggs!!!
She looks awful now plenty tlc required .
Got a small mouse defrosting for her now


----------



## jo-jo-beans

rex636 said:


> Whooooopa 16 eggs!!!
> She looks awful now plenty tlc required .
> Got a small mouse defrosting for her now


Whoooooohoooooo!!!!!
:2thumb::no1::2thumb::no1:


----------



## Barlow

rex636 said:


> Whooooopa 16 eggs!!!
> She looks awful now plenty tlc required .
> Got a small mouse defrosting for her now


16!!!!!!!

That's awesome mate. Is she a fully grown female? What do you have, a 1:2?


----------



## rex636

Barlow said:


> 16!!!!!!!
> 
> That's awesome mate. Is she a fully grown female? What do you have, a 1:2?


She's 3 years old and she's a big girl not sure on her exact size.
I've got two pairs all three years old but think I will sell my second pair this year to free up some space.


----------



## Nattie08

Ive been on the lookout for an adult male ackie for ages and i cant find one anywhere. Has anyone else found it tricky finding ackies recently?

Also, does anyone know of anyone in the S.E or the Essex area that has any available?


----------



## Barlow

Nattie08 said:


> Ive been on the lookout for an adult male ackie for ages and i cant find one anywhere. Has anyone else found it tricky finding ackies recently?
> 
> Also, does anyone know of anyone in the S.E or the Essex area that has any available?


I have 2 adult males available. I'm in yorkshire though!


----------



## Nattie08

Barlow said:


> I have 2 adult males available. I'm in yorkshire though!


Well that's a bit of a bugger, I used to live up there too!!


----------



## Reptor

I think my female ackie had laid some eggs under the Retes stack. But I'm wondering if I left them and they hatched then would the parents eat them when they hatch. Or would I be better to see if there is any and take and incubate? With beardies I always take out as they will def eat them but never ad ackies lay before? Thanks guys.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Reptor said:


> I think my female ackie had laid some eggs under the Retes stack. But I'm wondering if I left them and they hatched then would the parents eat them when they hatch. Or would I be better to see if there is any and take and incubate? With beardies I always take out as they will def eat them but never ad ackies lay before? Thanks guys.


doubtful your substrate is of suitable temp for successful incubation anyhow .. .hence preference for some keepers using layboxes to ease location and removal of eggs to a more suitable medium in a bator. . .for specifics. . .you'll need one of the guys with breeding experience though ((I haven't the knowledge beyond that))


----------



## rex636

Reptor said:


> I think my female ackie had laid some eggs under the Retes stack. But I'm wondering if I left them and they hatched then would the parents eat them when they hatch. Or would I be better to see if there is any and take and incubate? With beardies I always take out as they will def eat them but never ad ackies lay before? Thanks guys.


Get them out of there mate or there's a good chance the male will get them.
Monitor mad posted a great thread about incubating monitor eggs have a read of that.
Also if she's not had a suitable nest site she will have have hung on to the eggs for a while so possibly they won't be any good anyway.
Hope this helps 
Ben


----------



## Reptor

Thanks guys I will dig them out now if there is any.


----------



## St185

Good morning guys and girls.. Woke up this morning to find this

















I'm not thinking it's male/female mating, but I'm no expert. They have been in that position for 20mins ish.. Really wierd tho cause the one on top seems to start "humping" the other every now and again. Lol


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Is there something in the air.. log on this morning and if ackies aint doing the dirty deed they are showing the evidence of it.... everyones having breeding success! Congrats all!

again... I miss my ackies


----------



## St185

Where are your ackies?
(if you don't mind me asking)

I really don't know what's gotten into my two, cause they are still at it.lol


----------



## Barlow

Reptor said:


> I think my female ackie had laid some eggs under the Retes stack. But I'm wondering if I left them and they hatched then would the parents eat them when they hatch. Or would I be better to see if there is any and take and incubate? With beardies I always take out as they will def eat them but never ad ackies lay before? Thanks guys.


 Dig them up mate. They won't hatch in the viv. I've never had any monitor eat fertile eggs to date. Infertiles yes, but not fertiles.


St185 said:


> Good morning guys and girls.. Woke up this morning to find this
> image
> image
> 
> I'm not thinking it's male/female mating, but I'm no expert. They have been in that position for 20mins ish.. Really wierd tho cause the one on top seems to start "humping" the other every now and again. Lol


 Are they definately a pair? Head shape on the one underneath looks male but size and patterning suggest otherwise. It's tricky from those photos though.

If they are continually locked up for long periods without the "female" trying to get away then it sounds like true copulation to me. Has the "female" increased in girth recently?


----------



## St185

Hi Barlow, yeah they are "locked" up for a while and the "female" doesn't try to get away... Omg there at it again!!!! Lol


----------



## St185

Don't know if there any better!!


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

St185 said:


> Where are your ackies?
> (if you don't mind me asking)
> 
> I really don't know what's gotten into my two, cause they are still at it.lol


Landlord issues meant I had to move them on


----------



## St185

That's a shame 
I guess I'm very lucky cause my landlady quiet likes them.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

St185 said:


> That's a shame
> I guess I'm very lucky cause my landlady quiet likes them.


Moving out within a few months, but no guarantee I can find a place that allows pets as the next step is a flat with the missus, and flat landlords are even worse for pets, but hopefully we can find a place and I can get some more in the near future. The thing my landlord didn't like was the size and weight of the viv and the size that they get too (as if its huge :bash Thought it might damage his floor, and if they escaped and damaged the house :whip:.


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Landlord issues meant I had to move them on


I'd still quite like to . Ah .."discuss that "with your landlord ..
Speaking of rented accommodation . I'm tempted not to get another tenant in at my old place ..and just heat the whole place and let some beasts roam ...meanwhile .. back in reality ..Oh well


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

St185 said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Don't know if there any better!!


What a strange little male ackie youve got there matey... 

Headshape almost typical male... but the rest of him... :lol2:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> I'd still quite like to . Ah .."discuss that "with your landlord ..
> Speaking of rented accommodation . I'm tempted not to get another tenant in at my old place ..and just heat the whole place and let some beasts roam ...meanwhile .. back in reality ..Oh well


Sell it.. buy a place in swansea and I'll rent it from you and let some beasts roam for you :whistling2: ..


----------



## St185

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> What a strange little male ackie youve got there matey...
> 
> Headshape almost typical male... but the rest of him... :lol2:


Haha don't know how to take that! Lol
I was convinced the bigger one was male, but now I really don't know.
Confusing little buggers these monitors


----------



## Barlow

St185 said:


> Haha don't know how to take that! Lol
> I was convinced the bigger one was male, but now I really don't know.
> Confusing little buggers these monitors


 To be honest mate they are not the best pictures to tell from.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> To be honest mate they are not the best pictures to tell from.


The smaller one looks male from the head shape but the rest of him... oddball to say the least.


----------



## St185

Barlow said:


> To be honest mate they are not the best pictures to tell from.


Yeah they aren't the best pics, as they were taken on my phone.
Tbh I've given up on trying to sex them.. I guess I'll find out if one lays eggs. Lol


----------



## Barlow

St185 said:


> Yeah they aren't the best pics, as they were taken on my phone.
> Tbh I've given up on trying to sex them.. I guess I'll find out if one lays eggs. Lol


It shouldn't be too hard if you can post some good quality photo's. Unless you are providing great nesting options for them you may never get any eggs, even if you have a female.


----------



## 1979baconc

Hi,im looking at buying an ackie and have viewed some today cb11 sept theyre about 9".Theyre been kept on dry sand with a basking spot of 105f hot end 90ish cool 80ish,they all seem lively and were eating well,my concern was they had a lot of retained shed on there heads and tails also that maybe basking temps were low?I know everyone has differing opinions on care etc i just dont want to buy one that may of had not the best of starts.Thanks for any help.


----------



## Barlow

1979baconc said:


> Hi,im looking at buying an ackie and have viewed some today cb11 sept theyre about 9".Theyre been kept on dry sand with a basking spot of 105f hot end 90ish cool 80ish,they all seem lively and were eating well,my concern was they had a lot of retained shed on there heads and tails also that maybe basking temps were low?I know everyone has differing opinions on care etc i just dont want to buy one that may of had not the best of starts.Thanks for any help.


That's a poor size for the age. I have 1 month old eggs incubating from a female only 2 months older than that. Those temps also are very, very poor. Also dry sand is very, very poor. People may have different opinions, but the guys who are successful usually have the same opinion. I know who I would listen to! Where are you located?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

1979baconc said:


> Hi,im looking at buying an ackie and have viewed some today cb11 sept theyre about 9".Theyre been kept on dry sand with a basking spot of 105f hot end 90ish cool 80ish,they all seem lively and were eating well,my concern was they had a lot of retained shed on there heads and tails also that maybe basking temps were low?I know everyone has differing opinions on care etc i just dont want to buy one that may of had not the best of starts.Thanks for any help.


To cold to dry to small for the age... my three were closer to 16" at that age..


----------



## 1979baconc

Thanks all for the advice,thats exactly what i thought but good to have it confirmed.Im in west mids area and not much local.


----------



## Barlow

1979baconc said:


> Thanks all for the advice,thats exactly what i thought but good to have it confirmed.Im in west mids area and not much local.


I'm selling a 7 month old male ackie that would make a great pet. He's up for £100. I would deliver to you for £130. He's 18" and in perfect condition mate. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## 1979baconc

Barlow said:


> I'm selling a 7 month old male ackie that would make a great pet. He's up for £100. I would deliver to you for £130. He's 18" and in perfect condition mate. PM me if you are interested.


 Thanks.Will have a think about it ideally i'd like one younger.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> I'm selling a 7 month old male ackie that would make a great pet. He's up for £100. I would deliver to you for £130. He's 18" and in perfect condition mate. PM me if you are interested.


50p and a bag of maltesers... final offer.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Barlow said:


> I'm selling a 7 month old male ackie that would make a great pet. He's up for £100. I would deliver to you for £130. He's 18" and in perfect condition mate. PM me if you are interested.





ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> 50p and a bag of maltesers... final offer.


Pocket fluff n a juicy fruit paper. . .
seriously though. .it'll be a good example:2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> Pocket fluff n a juicy fruit paper. . .
> seriously though. .it'll be a good example:2thumb:


Now you mention it matey... ive got a sweaty sock


----------



## Barlow

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Now you mention it matey... ive got a sweaty sock


how about a VTO and a couple of argus?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> how about a VTO and a couple of argus?



:lol2: Poss ill do a straight trade for an ackie vs baby vto when ive got hatchlings. :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Barlow said:


> how about a VTO and a couple of argus?


I'll say this. . .as nicely as possible. ".no":devil:


----------



## Barlow

cold blooded beast said:


> I'll say this. . .as nicely as possible. ".no":devil:


How about "the" egg?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> How about "the" egg?


Did you not here? the egg hatched and steve dropped if off last week :whistling2:


----------



## Barlow

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Did you not here? the egg hatched and steve dropped if off last week :whistling2:


 I was trying to create a diversion:whistling2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Barlow said:


> How about "the" egg?





ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Did you not here? the egg hatched and steve dropped if off last week :whistling2:





Barlow said:


> I was trying to create a diversion:whistling2:


There's funny .. not funny ...and when it comes to talk like THAT ....there's NOT F:censor:KING FUNNY ...... 
You two are highly NOT hilarious ... :devil:


----------



## Reptor

*new addition...*

I would just like to thank chris for a cracking lil guy, hes settling in well hes eaten a few locust and being basking and snooping around, I get what you mean about being a bit skittish but once touching he calms down nicely, iv only handled him for a min to get good pics now put him bk to fully settle. as soon as finished wrk went to homebase and got some wood now too plan new viv build wen finished in a month or so (im that slow and crap at DIY LOL) then can meet the girls :mf_dribble:
anyway thought id update you on him.








































hope you guys like him, not thoughtof a name yet anyone think of something cathcy but different? cheers


----------



## kitschyduck

Stunning ackie Reptor! I need to think of a male name myself (thought of a female name for a future ackie though!)

I just found a breeding trio, but I have a few concerns about them that I hope the ackie fans in this tread can help with.

The male has fingers missing (from breeding). The asking price is £180 for each lizard... Do I ask to pay less because of this, or is it still a fair price?

All three are in a 3' vivarium at the moment and the females are gravid. They only have 1 or 2cm of sand to lay in so I'm thinking they could possibly be egg-bound or something when I buy them and die as soon as I get them... Or am I being paranoid?

I have a blue tongue skink, and since ackies come from the same parts of Australia I'm thinking the same wattage bulb will be fine (120W Mercury UV bulb) since this gives a cool end of around 84F and a hot end of around 114-120F. What do you think? All the caresheets I've read talk about using normal bulbs with a UV tube, so it's confusing me somewhat.


----------



## Reptor

Thanks for that yea he is stunning Barlow has done an amazing job raising him. 
As for the breeding trio I would not be paying £180 for each if imperfect. I believe I over paid for two with claws or toes missing but I believed them to be a pair and that was £140 each but I got my male who is perfect and for less. All living in a 3ft that's wrong one alone should be in a 4x2x2 unless it's in a rep shop as they hope to turn around quickly. I would tell him £300 for the lot or wait for decent breeders on here to get hatchlings from them as iv seen they offspring these guys are producing and are top quality.


----------



## Nigel_wales

kitschyduck said:


> Stunning ackie Reptor! I need to think of a male name myself (thought of a female name for a future ackie though!)
> 
> I just found a breeding trio, but I have a few concerns about them that I hope the ackie fans in this tread can help with.
> 
> The male has fingers missing (from breeding). The asking price is £180 for each lizard... Do I ask to pay less because of this, or is it still a fair price?
> 
> All three are in a 3' vivarium at the moment and the females are gravid. They only have 1 or 2cm of sand to lay in so I'm thinking they could possibly be egg-bound or something when I buy them and die as soon as I get them... Or am I being paranoid?
> 
> I have a blue tongue skink, and since ackies come from the same parts of Australia I'm thinking the same wattage bulb will be fine (120W Mercury UV bulb) since this gives a cool end of around 84F and a hot end of around 114-120F. What do you think? All the caresheets I've read talk about using normal bulbs with a UV tube, so it's confusing me somewhat.


 
Sounds expensive and to risky to me. 3 animals in a 3ft vivarium with no suitable nesting options is a recipe for disaster. I wouldn't do it if I was you, your better off getting a group of hatchlings from one of the many top breeders on this thread. Barlow, Rex, Dean Cheetham and I'm pretty sure there are a few others just can't think of their names, sorrys peeps!


----------



## kitschyduck

Thanks guys

It's just that I've been looking for ackies within reasonable driving distance of Norwich for over a year now. I even stayed over in a hotel in Doncaster for the show last June to find some and that was an expensive trip indeed, considering there were NONE there whatsoever 

The shop is charging £540 for all three but that's kind of out of my price range so I'd be happy with two.

They're apparently two years old and the shop owner would rather have space for more Royals than keep trying to breed these. They only turned up in the shop recently, so I'm unsure how or where they were being kept before.

Any breeders out there that can offer me any better? Or shall I get them and take the risk if I can barter the price down?


----------



## Reptor

kitschyduck said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> It's just that I've been looking for ackies within reasonable driving distance of Norwich for over a year now. I even stayed over in a hotel in Doncaster for the show last June to find some and that was an expensive trip indeed, considering there were NONE there whatsoever
> 
> The shop is charging £540 for all three but that's kind of out of my price range so I'd be happy with two.
> 
> They're apparently two years old and the shop owner would rather have space for more Royals than keep trying to breed these. They only turned up in the shop recently, so I'm unsure how or where they were being kept before.
> 
> 
> Any breeders out there that can offer me any better? Or shall I get them and take the risk if I can barter the price down?


i kno its easy to say wait when you already have them but you can get better if you ask breeders on here, but if you do want them i would not pay more than £120 each as imperfect. if u get in contact with the breeders on here im sure they cud sort you somethingout with their next clutches


----------



## Nigel_wales

kitschyduck said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> It's just that I've been looking for ackies within reasonable driving distance of Norwich for over a year now. I even stayed over in a hotel in Doncaster for the show last June to find some and that was an expensive trip indeed, considering there were NONE there whatsoever
> 
> The shop is charging £540 for all three but that's kind of out of my price range so I'd be happy with two.
> 
> They're apparently two years old and the shop owner would rather have space for more Royals than keep trying to breed these. They only turned up in the shop recently, so I'm unsure how or where they were being kept before.
> 
> Any breeders out there that can offer me any better? Or shall I get them and take the risk if I can barter the price down?


It's up to you at the end of the day, you've probaly got it in your mind that you want them and will end up getting them anyway:lol2:
As I said I wouldnt bother getting anything if I was unsure of the history, unless you got them for a much better price and be prepared to travel to the vets if there are any complications which is likely. There have been several clutches hatching recently and the price of 3 and a courier comes to around £260 for the price I sold mine for. Barlow, Rex and possibly Dean have clutches cooking at the moment. 

You also get so much more satisfaction from keeping, and rearing animals up from hatchlings.


----------



## kitschyduck

Thankyou sooo much for the advice. 

I've waited this long however, and I even waited 5 years before I found African pygmy mice, so I'm willing to wait longer if need be. I was SO excited when I saw them though and immediately set up their viv  I think you're right though. I haven't had a sick reptile to take the vet in seven years of owning them, so I certainly don't want to start now! I don't own a car, so I have to rely on my poor husband for all vet visits for my furry and feathery animals as it is! 

My only worry with raising hatchlings for breeding is the issue of them breeding too young. Do you have to keep them separately until a certain age/size?


----------



## Nigel_wales

kitschyduck said:


> Thankyou sooo much for the advice.
> 
> I've waited this long however, and I even waited 5 years before I found African pygmy mice, so I'm willing to wait longer if need be. I was SO excited when I saw them though and immediately set up their viv  I think you're right though. I haven't had a sick reptile to take the vet in seven years of owning them, so I certainly don't want to start now! I don't own a car, so I have to rely on my poor husband for all vet visits for my furry and feathery animals as it is!
> 
> My only worry with raising hatchlings for breeding is the issue of them breeding too young. Do you have to keep them separately until a certain age/size?


 
They'll be fine. Females will normally get to a appropriate size before cycling and I've never heard of someone having issues breeding Ackies to young. Barlow has bred 2 females at 6 months old, concentrate on providing them with multiple nesting options and you shouldnt hit any issues!


----------



## kitschyduck

Ok, you guys have convinced me to wait :notworthy: Thanks so much for making me see sense!


----------



## St185

I know this is probably a stupid question but is there an "ideal" place to put a nest box, or is it just dependent on the ackie?


----------



## Nigel_wales

St185 said:


> I know this is probably a stupid question but is there an "ideal" place to put a nest box, or is it just dependent on the ackie?


I tend to keep mine away from the basking lamp as it'll heat the substrate up to much in the nestbox! You want to aim for the mid 80's soil temp in the nest box. Some people don't think laying site temp matters some do.


----------



## St185

Ahh, well I was thinking of maybe sticking it in the middle of the viv, that should probably keep it around that temp.
Also, as they are being kept on soil/sand would it be better to let that dry out abit, so the female would use the nest box?
Or would I just be causing more problems if she doesn't like the nest box.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

St185 said:


> Ahh, well I was thinking of maybe sticking it in the middle of the viv, that should probably keep it around that temp.
> Also, as they are being kept on soil/sand would it be better to let that dry out abit, so the female would use the nest box?
> Or would I just be causing more problems if she doesn't like the nest box.


Everything and the kitchen sink multiple options : victory: 

first time ackies...usualyl nest anywhere get fussier as they get more experienced with laying. 

let her tell you what to do not the other way around.


----------



## kitschyduck

I hope my lay box will be okay! I've got a big RUB box with 10" deep on the cooler end which takes up half the 4' long viv, so there's certainly no room for another one.


----------



## St185

Okay, will do.
Thanks for the advice


----------



## leighlian-x

Hi people  Hope you don't mind me joining in, planning on getting ackies in the future when I'm getting a bigger income : victory:


----------



## Barlow

Reptor said:


> I would just like to thank chris for a cracking lil guy, hes settling in well hes eaten a few locust and being basking and snooping around, I get what you mean about being a bit skittish but once touching he calms down nicely, iv only handled him for a min to get good pics now put him bk to fully settle. as soon as finished wrk went to homebase and got some wood now too plan new viv build wen finished in a month or so (im that slow and crap at DIY LOL) then can meet the girls :mf_dribble:
> anyway thought id update you on him.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> hope you guys like him, not thoughtof a name yet anyone think of something cathcy but different? cheers


Looking good matey. I bet he can't wait to get at those females mate.



kitschyduck said:


> Stunning ackie Reptor! I need to think of a male name myself (thought of a female name for a future ackie though!)
> 
> I just found a breeding trio, but I have a few concerns about them that I hope the ackie fans in this tread can help with.
> 
> The male has fingers missing (from breeding). The asking price is £180 for each lizard... Do I ask to pay less because of this, or is it still a fair price?
> 
> All three are in a 3' vivarium at the moment and the females are gravid. They only have 1 or 2cm of sand to lay in so I'm thinking they could possibly be egg-bound or something when I buy them and die as soon as I get them... Or am I being paranoid?
> 
> I have a blue tongue skink, and since ackies come from the same parts of Australia I'm thinking the same wattage bulb will be fine (120W Mercury UV bulb) since this gives a cool end of around 84F and a hot end of around 114-120F. What do you think? All the caresheets I've read talk about using normal bulbs with a UV tube, so it's confusing me somewhat.


 First off, 2 year old ackies that haven't laid eggs before sets off alarm bells for me. I would be asking WHY? If the females are really females then they could have absorbed ovum many times at that age. That's bad news. I would buy a group of hatchlings and raise them all up together. Also do some more research on their husbandry. Just cos they come from OZ like a BTS doesn't mean you would keep them the same. A lot of parrots come from OZ but I wouldn't keep them like my ackies:lol2:.

Do some research and keep asking questions. If you are going to hold out for some hatchlings then you have ample opportunity to set up a great enclosure for them.


leighlian-x said:


> Hi people  Hope you don't mind me joining in, planning on getting ackies in the future when I'm getting a bigger income : victory:


:welcome: to the thread. Ackies are great.


----------



## leighlian-x

Barlow said:


> Looking good matey. I bet he can't wait to get at those females mate.
> 
> 
> First off, 2 year old ackies that haven't laid eggs before sets off alarm bells for me. I would be asking WHY? If the females are really females then they could have absorbed ovum many times at that age. That's bad news. I would buy a group of hatchlings and raise them all up together. Also do some more research on their husbandry. Just cos they come from OZ like a BTS doesn't mean you would keep them the same. A lot of parrots come from OZ but I wouldn't keep them like my ackies:lol2:.
> 
> Do some research and keep asking questions. If you are going to hold out for some hatchlings then you have ample opportunity to set up a great enclosure for them.
> 
> 
> :welcome: to the thread. Ackies are great.


Been reading about them and I am in love :flrt:


----------



## Barlow

leighlian-x said:


> Been reading about them and I am in love :flrt:


 Just for you then.


----------



## leighlian-x

Barlow said:


> Just for you then.
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Oh my god! How cuuuuteee

When I start my search to getting some, where shall I go about looking?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

leighlian-x said:


> Oh my god! How cuuuuteee
> 
> When I start my search to getting some, where shall I go about looking?


Barlow ^ :whistling2:


----------



## Barlow

leighlian-x said:


> Oh my god! How cuuuuteee
> 
> When I start my search to getting some, where shall I go about looking?


Haha. Yeah, I'd be a good start.: victory:


----------



## leighlian-x

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Barlow ^ :whistling2:





Barlow said:


> Haha. Yeah, I'd be a good start.: victory:


I knew that :blush: haha! I've been thinking a pair or trio, sorry I bet all of my questions have already been answered a million times!


----------



## Barlow

leighlian-x said:


> I knew that :blush: haha! I've been thinking a pair or trio, sorry I bet all of my questions have already been answered a million times!


A trio of hatchlings is a great way to start. They get along better when reared together and you get to see them grow up. Ask any questions you like. Everyones here to help.


----------



## leighlian-x

Barlow said:


> A trio of hatchlings is a great way to start. They get along better when reared together and you get to see them grow up. Ask any questions you like. Everyones here to help.


Yeah was definitely sure I wanted hatchlings to rear up myself. I read a few caresheets online and read the majority of them saying a 4x2x2 but I thought this would be small once they all were fully grown?


----------



## Barlow

leighlian-x said:


> Yeah was definitely sure I wanted hatchlings to rear up myself. I read a few caresheets online and read the majority of them saying a 4x2x2 but I thought this would be small once they all were fully grown?


Personally I feel a 5x2x2 is a minimum. They are very active lizards. I would ignore the majority of caresheets and just ask some questions to experienced keepers on here. Mine are kept in 5x3x2's. But I give them a foot of substrate to burrow/ nest in.


----------



## leighlian-x

Barlow said:


> Personally I feel a 5x2x2 is a minimum. They are very active lizards. I would ignore the majority of caresheets and just ask some questions to experienced keepers on here. Mine are kept in 5x3x2's. But I give them a foot of substrate to burrow/ nest in.


Ahh, glad I asked now :lol2: I'm awful with locations, but I'm from worthing so it's pretty far from you isn't it?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

leighlian-x said:


> Ahh, glad I asked now :lol2: I'm awful with locations, but I'm from worthing so it's pretty far from you isn't it?


Pfff distance is nothing... a good monitor breeder is worth there weight in gold.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

leighlian-x said:


> Ahh, glad I asked now :lol2: I'm awful with locations, but I'm from worthing so it's pretty far from you isn't it?


Add £60ish for reptile specific courier onto the cost and distance isn't an issue : victory:


----------



## Barlow

leighlian-x said:


> Ahh, glad I asked now :lol2: I'm awful with locations, but I'm from worthing so it's pretty far from you isn't it?


Not sure where worthing is tbh.


----------



## leighlian-x

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Add £60ish for reptile specific courier onto the cost and distance isn't an issue : victory:





Barlow said:


> Not sure where worthing is tbh.


BN12 ...

And yeah but not all breeders like to courier I sometimes feel rude asking :lol2:


----------



## Barlow

leighlian-x said:


> BN12 ...
> 
> And yeah but not all breeders like to courier I sometimes feel rude asking :lol2:


I have had no issues with couriers thus far.


----------



## leighlian-x

Barlow said:


> I have had no issues with couriers thus far.


Which couriers are reccommended? I haven't used one before. Also for the set up do you provide plenty of hiding & basking platforms of various heights?


----------



## Reptor

Barlow said:


> Looking good matey. I bet he can't wait to get at those females mate QUOTE
> 
> Thanks Chris. Yea if he lives up to his reputation then I'll be more than happy lol. He's very active.


----------



## Barlow

leighlian-x said:


> Which couriers are reccommended? I haven't used one before. Also for the set up do you provide plenty of hiding & basking platforms of various heights?


Not sure on the coiriers as the people buying from me have always sorted them out theirselves. 

Yes, a stack of platforms is good as this allows them to bask at different temperatures and provides great hiding spots. Monitors like tight spaces that they squeeze into and feel secure in. In the ideal viv you are looking for plenty of hiding spots throughout a range of humidities and temperatures so the lizards can choose one for their needs whenever they want. Cool spots around the low 80's F up to a basking spot of a minimum of 135F. 

Before you get any ackies the two most important things you can do now (if you don't already have them that is) is to get a roach colony going (monitors eat, eat and erm.......eat!) and also buy an Infra Red Temperature Gun (£15 from maplin electronics). The temp guns read surface temperatures and not air temps. This is important. Air temps mean next to nothing to the monitor, it is all about what the temperature of the surface it is on that is important.


----------



## Barlow

Reptor said:


> Barlow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good matey. I bet he can't wait to get at those females mate QUOTE
> 
> Thanks Chris. Yea if he lives up to his reputation then I'll be more than happy lol. He's very active.
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff. You'll find males are quite a bit more active than females.
Click to expand...


----------



## cold blooded beast

leighlian-x said:


> Oh my god! How cuuuuteee
> 
> When I start my search to getting some, where shall I go about looking?





ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Barlow ^ :whistling2:


That was right on cue. . .



Barlow said:


> Haha. Yeah, I'd be a good start.: victory:


.. .How much you paying him dude?
. . .leighlian-x. . .go for it. . .it'll be a cracker : victory:


----------



## Barlow

cold blooded beast said:


> That was right on cue. . .
> 
> .. .How much you paying him dude?
> . . .leighlian-x. . .go for it. . .it'll be a cracker : victory:


Just paying him in kind!:gasp:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> Not sure on the coiriers as the people buying from me have always sorted them out theirselves.
> 
> Yes, a stack of platforms is good as this allows them to bask at different temperatures and provides great hiding spots. Monitors like tight spaces that they squeeze into and feel secure in. In the ideal viv you are looking for plenty of hiding spots throughout a range of humidities and temperatures so the lizards can choose one for their needs whenever they want. Cool spots around the low 80's F up to a basking spot of a minimum of 135F.
> 
> Before you get any ackies the two most important things you can do now (if you don't already have them that is) is to get a roach colony going (monitors eat, eat and erm.......eat!) and also buy an Infra Red Temperature Gun (£15 from maplin electronics). The temp guns read surface temperatures and not air temps. This is important. Air temps mean next to nothing to the monitor, it is all about what the temperature of the surface it is on that is important.


The retes stack is also important for another reason... gives the monitors a break from each other... you cant scrap when squeezed into a tight gap.


----------



## leighlian-x

Barlow said:


> Not sure on the coiriers as the people buying from me have always sorted them out theirselves.
> 
> Yes, a stack of platforms is good as this allows them to bask at different temperatures and provides great hiding spots. Monitors like tight spaces that they squeeze into and feel secure in. In the ideal viv you are looking for plenty of hiding spots throughout a range of humidities and temperatures so the lizards can choose one for their needs whenever they want. Cool spots around the low 80's F up to a basking spot of a minimum of 135F.
> 
> Before you get any ackies the two most important things you can do now (if you don't already have them that is) is to get a roach colony going (monitors eat, eat and erm.......eat!) and also buy an Infra Red Temperature Gun (£15 from maplin electronics). The temp guns read surface temperatures and not air temps. This is important. Air temps mean next to nothing to the monitor, it is all about what the temperature of the surface it is on that is important.


I've got a small amount of them attempting to get them going barely had them a few days though so :lol2:

So taking my time building a good set up is vital, those caresheets are total poo then! Said minimal! Pfft aha. How much do you sell your trios for?


----------



## cold blooded beast

Barlow said:


> Just paying him in kind!:gasp:


takes the heat of me. . . .LM(Well Protected)AO
:lol2:


----------



## clare1

What do you guys prefer for substrate?Too many conflicting caresheets..


----------



## cold blooded beast

clare1 said:


> What do you guys prefer for substrate?Too many conflicting caresheets..


which species are you providing for?


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Evening gents!!! :2thumb:

It was the first bathtime tonight, hhhmmmm.

Got them all in a box rather successfully, nice we shallow warmish bath all ready for them. I added some bubble bath, cos, I mean, who doesn't love a bit roastin hot bubble bath??!! :lol2:

They had a kinda swim about, so before they got stressed, I popped them back in to the box, yup still going rather well. One by one, lifted them out the box to put them back in the viv, Pickle first, and I don't think he enjoyed the bath as he decided to see what my finger tasted like :devil: little bugger!!!!
I've got a nice wee set of teeth prints. To be honest, they are rather pathetic but cute. 

Anywhoos, got him back in after erm swearing at him a few times, then got Ickle 1 in and finally Ickle 3, who didn't want to leave my hand aaaawwww, he sat there holding on to my fingers little a little marmoset. 

Didn't get any pics cos hub was downstairs playing COD. Next time. 

KIDS!!!!!! :lol2:


----------



## NightGecko

Few for tonight.


----------



## clare1

cold blooded beast said:


> which species are you providing for?


 Sorry its for ackies.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Crackin pics Jase!! :2thumb:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

clare1 said:


> Sorry its for ackies.


Soil and sand mix, with a little orchid bark if you like.

Sterilised top soil from B&Q and kiddies play sand works just fine :2thumb:


----------



## NightGecko

jo-jo-beans said:


> Crackin pics Jase!! :2thumb:


Cheers mate : victory:


----------



## cold blooded beast

NightGecko said:


> Few for tonight.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Doesn't get sexier than that .. awesome dwarfs .. 
..Away from Odatria though . How are the rudie eggs lookin?


----------



## NightGecko

cold blooded beast said:


> Doesn't get sexier than that .. awesome dwarfs ..
> ..Away from Odatria though . How are the rudie eggs lookin?


Nothing incubating at the minute from the big three, our last lot of rudicollis eggs got about 2 months in then turned bad. I'm still convinced it's to do with nesting, but as we are currently rebuilding the whole zoo they will be in bigger enclosures which I will make sure are better suited to nesting, eg deeper substrate and a built in dig box.


----------



## cold blooded beast

NightGecko said:


> Nothing incubating at the minute from the big three, our last lot of rudicollis eggs got about 2 months in then turned bad. I'm still convinced it's to do with nesting, but as we are currently rebuilding the whole zoo they will be in bigger enclosures which I will make sure are better suited to nesting, eg deeper substrate and a built in dig box.


Oh I didn't realise ..New set ups sound interesting though . and like you say ..May lead to greater success . Fingers crossed on that


----------



## NightGecko

Also if anyone is interested, CB11/12 Varanus tristis orientalis are now available from one of our wholesalers.

They want a lot for them so we won't be buying any in just to stock but we can special order them for you.

They would be about £500 each.


----------



## Nigel_wales

leighlian-x said:


> Which couriers are reccommended? I haven't used one before. Also for the set up do you provide plenty of hiding & basking platforms of various heights?


AC Reptile Chauffuers are pretty good, they've picked up a few baby Kim's and Ackies from me recently for people. Haven't had an issue with them so far. 

They normally have a thread in the classifieds.


----------



## Whosthedaddy

Nigel_wales said:


> AC Reptile Chauffuers are pretty good, they've picked up a few baby Kim's and Ackies from me recently for people. Haven't had an issue with them so far.
> 
> They normally have a thread in the classifieds.


They paid for on collection (as buyer wanted cash) and delivered my new Anaconda, nice and friendly service.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

NightGecko said:


> Few for tonight.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Cracking Pics. Are you breeding the kims? I only ask as they are something I am very interesting in owning in the future. Be a long while yet, but when the circumstances are right I will be putting a kim set up together.
I had Nigel pinned as a good source, but as Nigel isn't breeding any more it would be nice to know I can find a good UK source when the time is right. : victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Cracking Pics. Are you breeding the kims? I only ask as they are something I am very interesting in owning in the future. Be a long while yet, but when the circumstances are right I will be putting a kim set up together.
> I had Nigel pinned as a good source, but as Nigel isn't breeding any more it would be nice to know I can find a good UK source when the time is right. : victory:


He has 3 clutches cooking :2thumb:


----------



## NightGecko

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Cracking Pics. Are you breeding the kims? I only ask as they are something I am very interesting in owning in the future. Be a long while yet, but when the circumstances are right I will be putting a kim set up together.
> I had Nigel pinned as a good source, but as Nigel isn't breeding any more it would be nice to know I can find a good UK source when the time is right. : victory:





Nigel_wales said:


> He has 3 clutches cooking :2thumb:


Yes mate I am breeding them and have 3 clutches incubating at the moment, the first are due in a couple of weeks : victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

NightGecko said:


> Yes mate I am breeding them and have 3 clutches incubating at the moment, the first are due in a couple of weeks : victory:


Good luck mate I hope they hatch!


----------



## NightGecko

Nigel_wales said:


> Good luck mate I hope they hatch!


Thanks Nigel, I think this first lot are all reserved now but more will follow in April and that is a clutch of 8 : victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales

NightGecko said:


> Thanks Nigel, I think this first lot are all reserved now but more will follow in April and that is a clutch of 8 : victory:


 
Make sure we see lots of pics! :2thumb:


----------



## Matt_Baitson

*Probing an Ackie.*

Hi all, 

Can someone explain to me how far in a probe will go to a male and female Ackie. Probed mine today, its 7 months old, if its the same guidlines as probing Boas I have a female.

Cheers Matt


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Matt_Baitson said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can someone explain to me how far in a probe will go to a male and female Ackie. Probed mine today, its 7 months old, if its the same guidlines as probing Boas I have a female.
> 
> Cheers Matt


From what I have read probing is very hit and miss, the best way to sex a monitor is by appearance and behaviour. At 5 months my male was flopping his junk all over the place at 5 months and showing it off to the others in a 'hey look what i just grew' kind of manner so that was pretty much a given, but for my other two I couldn't tell.


----------



## kitschyduck

Just wondering, but why are Kimberly Rock Monitors worth so much more than Ackies? Are they more difficult to breed, or something else?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

NightGecko said:


> Yes mate I am breeding them and have 3 clutches incubating at the moment, the first are due in a couple of weeks : victory:


Im talking another 2-3 years maybe yet. But its something I'm dead set on, I need to graduate and get a job first to make sure I can provide optimum conditions for them. Its nice to know there is someone around to ask when the time is right though, apart from Nigel your the only one I know on here who even owns kims. : victory:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

kitschyduck said:


> Just wondering, but why are Kimberly Rock Monitors worth so much more than Ackies? Are they more difficult to breed, or something else?


That's what I understand from research.... I think they are much prettier too :flrt:


----------



## Barlow

Matt_Baitson said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can someone explain to me how far in a probe will go to a male and female Ackie. Probed mine today, its 7 months old, if its the same guidlines as probing Boas I have a female.
> 
> Cheers Matt


 WTF!!!

You should never, ever probe a monitor. You have probably just damaged it's hemipenes/ hemiclitoris.


----------



## azza23

Matt_Baitson said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can someone explain to me how far in a probe will go to a male and female Ackie. Probed mine today, its 7 months old, if its the same guidlines as probing Boas I have a female.
> 
> Cheers Matt


How can you compare probing a boa to an ackie, i dont understand i thought probing monitors was a no no


----------



## Matt_Baitson

Proof that it causes damage??

Guy who keeps monitors near me said probing is most accurate.

I haven't compared it, I said IF.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Barlow said:


> WTF!!!
> 
> You should never, ever probe a monitor. You have probably just damaged it's hemipenes/ hemiclitoris.


:gasp:

I have read articles and seen pictures of people probing, it seems people do it quite often, obviously without even knowing what they are doing.

Oh dear.


----------



## Reptor

Matt_Baitson said:


> Proof that it causes damage??
> 
> Guy who keeps monitors near me said probing is most accurate.
> 
> I haven't compared it, I said IF.


Why would these successful breeders prove that it damages their monitors just to prove you wrong. Probing is safe on some reps but should always be done by professional and in most circumstances it's never safe. Why don't you just listen to the experts that are offering you good advise?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Matt_Baitson said:


> Proof that it causes damage??
> 
> Guy who keeps monitors near me said probing is most accurate.
> 
> I haven't compared it, I said IF.


Mampam Conservation - Sexing Monitor Lizards

That article details some of the dangers and why it wont work...

'A number of more intrusive methods to detect hemipenes have been devised. A common method, used to sex many reptiles, is to probe very gently inside the vent with a lubricated, blunt, metal instrument (Honneger 1978). In theory, the probe will extend further in males than in females. The problems with this method are that most monitor lizards are too strong to allow the probes to be inserted without risk of damage, many females probe almost as deeply as males and the lizards appear to find the process extremely unpleasant. This is a method that can only be learned by direct observation of someone with experience. Other methods that are designed to forcibly evert the hemipenes require professional expertise (e.g. Balsai 1992). In general it is best not to interfere with the genitals of your lizards.'


----------



## Matt_Baitson

Reptor said:


> Why would these successful breeders prove that it damages their monitors just to prove you wrong. Probing is safe on some reps but should always be done by professional and in most circumstances it's never safe. Why don't you just listen to the experts that are offering you good advise?


Why are you looking for an argument? I've being probing reptiles for close to 10years thanks. Being a hobbiest doesn't make anyone on here an expert.



SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Mampam Conservation - Sexing Monitor Lizards
> 
> That article details some of the dangers and why it wont work...
> 
> 'A number of more intrusive methods to detect hemipenes have been devised. A common method, used to sex many reptiles, is to probe very gently inside the vent with a lubricated, blunt, metal instrument (Honneger 1978). In theory, the probe will extend further in males than in females. The problems with this method are that most monitor lizards are too strong to allow the probes to be inserted without risk of damage, many females probe almost as deeply as males and the lizards appear to find the process extremely unpleasant. This is a method that can only be learned by direct observation of someone with experience. Other methods that are designed to forcibly evert the hemipenes require professional expertise (e.g. Balsai 1992). In general it is best not to interfere with the genitals of your lizards.'


Thanks for that, I appriciate it.

I was very careful, well lubricated and didn't push the matter. I strongly doubt I damaged the Ackie$


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Matt_Baitson said:


> Why are you looking for an argument? I've being probing reptiles for close to 10years thanks. Being a hobbiest doesn't make anyone on here an expert.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that, I appriciate it.
> 
> I was very careful, well lubricated and didn't push the matter. I strongly doubt I damaged the Ackie$


But you probably dont have an accurate interpretation of their sex. Only time will tell


----------



## Reptor

Matt_Baitson said:


> Why are you looking for an argument? I've being probing reptiles for close to 10years thanks. Being a hobbiest doesn't make anyone on here an expert.
> 
> not looking for an arguement just explaining that these guy are experts on ackies and other dwarfs and as i stated before that sexing some reps is fine others a no no. why not use the shining method its quite accuate and 100% safe


----------



## NightGecko

Matt_Baitson said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can someone explain to me how far in a probe will go to a male and female Ackie. Probed mine today, its 7 months old, if its the same guidlines as probing Boas I have a female.
> 
> Cheers Matt


Probing monitors is possible but is a very unreliable way to sex. Popping them works better than probing but even that can be hard, as young monitors are very delicate and the bigger they get the tougher the muscle around their tail base becomes so the harder popping becomes. Seeing them evert during defecation or scent marking is often a good way to sex them, looking out for the hemipenes. Aside from that, it's secondary sexual characteristics all the way. Behaviour is inaccurate as well, as most species of monitor will display male behaviours regardless of sex.

Egg laying and seeing Hemipenes is the only 100% certain way to sex any varanid. Even mating doesn't necessarily lead to a pair but can be two males.



kitschyduck said:


> Just wondering, but why are Kimberly Rock Monitors worth so much more than Ackies? Are they more difficult to breed, or something else?


Because Kimberley Rock Monitors are much cooler, as are the people that keep them and breed them :whistling2:

Seriously though, their price is entirely justified. If anything Spiny Tails should cost a lot more.


----------



## Barlow

Matt_Baitson said:


> Why are you looking for an argument? I've being probing reptiles for close to 10years thanks. Being a hobbiest doesn't make anyone on here an expert.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that, I appriciate it.
> 
> I was very careful, well lubricated and didn't push the matter. I strongly doubt I damaged the Ackie$


You've been probing snakes for 10 years not monitors. They are not the same. 

If you look at that quote it is from Michael Balsai from 1992! He doesn't reccommend probing now I can tell you. If the "guy that keeps monitors near you" thinks that probing is accurate in any way, never mind the most accurate way then he is talking utter BS or cannot sex monitors. I think I'll go for both mate. Before shoving a piece of metal into the vent of your monitors you should have done some research, at the very least asked a question on here. Why not post pictures up so someone can sex them for you?


----------



## NightGecko

Reptor said:


> not looking for an arguement just explaining that these guy are experts on ackies and other dwarfs and as i stated before that sexing some reps is fine others a no no. why not use the shining method its quite accuate and 100% safe


I would like to know what makes them an "expert" on dwarf monitors? In my eyes anyone who themself says they are an expert at anything usually is far from it. And if they really are an expert they should be breeding some nice odatria so I am interested in knowing their contact details and what they keep.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

NightGecko said:


> Because Kimberley Rock Monitors are much cooler, as are the people that keep them and breed them :whistling2:
> 
> Seriously though, their price is entirely justified. If anything Spiny Tails should cost a lot more.


I second this!


----------



## Barlow

NightGecko said:


> I would like to know what makes them an "expert" on dwarf monitors? In my eyes anyone who themself says they are an expert at anything usually is far from it. And if they really are an expert they should be breeding some nice odatria so I am interested in knowing their contact details and what they keep.


I think he was referring to me Jason as I recently sold him an ackie and had replied to the post in mention. I would never refer to myself as an expert but I have hatched some nice odatria: victory:


----------



## Reptor

NightGecko said:


> I would like to know what makes them an "expert" on dwarf monitors? In my eyes anyone who themself says they are an expert at anything usually is far from it. And if they really are an expert they should be breeding some nice odatria so I am interested in knowing their contact details and what they keep.


I use the term loosely but I define it with successful breeding and producing high standard offspring time after time by giving the best care and attention from husbandry too food an laying. I am no where near this but a few ppl on ere are experts in these fields that's why we ask the questions to ten as they have years of experience in ackies and I have learnt an awful lot


----------



## NightGecko

Barlow said:


> I think he was referring to me Jason as I recently sold him an ackie and had replied to the post in mention. I would never refer to myself as an expert but I have hatched some nice odatria: victory:


No worries bud I think it came across the wrong way. Do you probe sex your odatria then? I'd be interested to know how accurate you find it.



Reptor said:


> I use the term loosely but I define it with successful breeding and producing high standard offspring time after time by giving the best care and attention from husbandry too food an laying. I am no where near this but a few ppl on ere are experts in these fields that's why we ask the questions to ten as they have years of experience in ackies and I have learnt an awful lot


I was just wondering that's all. More to the point though, if someone you think is an expert at sexing and breeding monitors can probe sex them, why try it yourself?

I'm not having a go but I've seen this a few times at work, where people try to probe their own snakes and punch straight though the hemiclitoris thinking they have a male.


----------



## Reptor

NightGecko said:


> No worries bud I think it came across the wrong way. Do you probe sex your odatria then? I'd be interested to know how accurate you find it.
> 
> 
> I was just wondering that's all. More to the point though, if someone you think is an expert at sexing and breeding monitors can probe sex them, why try it yourself?
> 
> I'm not having a go but I've seen this a few times at work, where people try to probe their own snakes and punch straight though the hemiclitoris thinking they have a male.


I think you've got me all wrong I was saying to the person who was probing too listen to the guys on here saying its a bad thing as they have have continued success thats what I ment lol


----------



## Barlow

NightGecko said:


> No worries bud I think it came across the wrong way. Do you probe sex your odatria then? I'd be interested to know how accurate you find it.
> 
> 
> I was just wondering that's all. More to the point though, if someone you think is an expert at sexing and breeding monitors can probe sex them, why try it yourself?
> 
> I'm not having a go but I've seen this a few times at work, where people try to probe their own snakes and punch straight though the hemiclitoris thinking they have a male.


 I think you've completely read the last few posts wrong Jason. I would never probe a monitor, and Reptor was suggesting I don't so why the need.


----------



## NightGecko

Reptor said:


> I think you've got me all wrong I was saying to the person who was probing too listen to the guys on here saying its a bad thing as they have have continued success thats what I ment lol





Barlow said:


> I think you've completely read the last few posts wrong Jason. I would never probe a monitor, and Reptor was suggesting I don't so why the need.


Yeah sorry guys that serves me right for not concentrating properly. I'm with you now (and I agree with you, probing is definately not the best option out there).


----------



## Reptor

Barlow said:


> I think you've completely read the last few posts wrong Jason. I would never probe a monitor, and Reptor was suggesting I don't so why the need.


 i dont come on ere for arguements i come on to talk to ppl that can either help me become a better more knowledgable keeper or help others with even less experience than myself.ill come bk to this section when i need some info. :bash:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Reptor said:


> i dont come on ere for arguements i come on to talk to ppl that can either help me become a better more knowledgable keeper or help others with even less experience than myself.ill come bk to this section when i need some info. :bash:


Wires were crossed mate, nobody was having a go : victory: All resolved.


----------



## Reptor

ok alls cool with me. :2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

Reptor said:


> i dont come on ere for arguements i come on to talk to ppl that can either help me become a better more knowledgable keeper or help others with even less experience than myself.ill come bk to this section when i need some info. :bash:


 I think everyones got their wires crossed tonight. I meant that you agreed with me and I agreed with you.:2thumb:


----------



## Reptor

Barlow said:


> I think everyones got their wires crossed tonight. I meant that you agreed with me and I agreed with you.:2thumb:


Thank mate :2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Matt_Baitson said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can someone explain to me how far in a probe will go to a male and female Ackie. Probed mine today, its 7 months old, if its the same guidlines as probing Boas I have a female.
> 
> Cheers Matt


Day to late...


----------



## rex636

Ye i was cringing reading this but didn't feel I had enough knowledge to comment .


----------



## jo-jo-beans

rex636 said:


> Ye i was cringing reading this but didn't feel I had enough knowledge to comment .


Me too.


----------



## Matt_Baitson

Not going through quoting things but, I've asked several times on this thread and never being given an answer so I asked elsewhere.

I said probing reptiles, not just snakes.

And my monitor really didn't seem bothered by it. But thanks anyways people, some of you have being helpful.

I won't be making any more comments on the matter now as I feel I have my answer.

Regards Matt


----------



## Barlow

And the answer is......you shouldn't have done it. Good research would have told you that too, not just asking questions on here. I've been posting on here for over a year and never seen you ask that question before.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Matt_Baitson said:


> Not going through quoting things but, I've asked several times on this thread and never being given an answer so I asked elsewhere.
> 
> I said probing reptiles, not just snakes.
> 
> And my monitor really didn't seem bothered by it. But thanks anyways people, some of you have being helpful.
> 
> I won't be making any more comments on the matter now as I feel I have my answer.
> 
> Regards Matt



I don't get how you can even compare the two species.

So you'd do the same procedure on a mouse that you'd do on an elephant?
Of course - they're both mammals.


----------



## kitschyduck

Well, what's done is done and now he knows. I'll certainly remember never to let anyone probe my ackies no matter what they say.

I'm getting my ackie viv ready at the moment and u was just wondering - how to ackies get up to each level? Do they jump up to the levels they want to be at easily? Do I need to put a branch leading up to each one? Just unsure of how the climb and explore since I've only ever seen them in empty vivs in shops/at shows.


----------



## NightGecko

Matt_Baitson said:


> Not going through quoting things but, I've asked several times on this thread and never being given an answer so I asked elsewhere.
> 
> I said probing reptiles, not just snakes.
> 
> And my monitor really didn't seem bothered by it. But thanks anyways people, some of you have being helpful.
> 
> I won't be making any more comments on the matter now as I feel I have my answer.
> 
> Regards Matt


Best advice I can give you is not to probe, because even if they can be sexed by probing some of the time, it is far from the best option out there.


----------



## rex636

NightGecko said:


> Best advice I can give you is not to probe, because even if they can be sexed by probing some of the time, it is far from the best option out there.


100% agreed


----------



## Matt_Baitson

NightGecko said:


> Best advice I can give you is not to probe, because even if they can be sexed by probing some of the time, it is far from the best option out there.


 Whatis the best option, in your opinion?

Cheers


----------



## NightGecko

Matt_Baitson said:


> Whatis the best option, in your opinion?
> 
> Cheers


I discussed that at length on the previous pages. Secondary sexual characteristics and behaviours and pop sexing. Full evertion and egg laying.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

kitschyduck said:


> Well, what's done is done and now he knows. I'll certainly remember never to let anyone probe my ackies no matter what they say.
> 
> I'm getting my ackie viv ready at the moment and u was just wondering - how to ackies get up to each level? Do they jump up to the levels they want to be at easily? Do I need to put a branch leading up to each one? Just unsure of how the climb and explore since I've only ever seen them in empty vivs in shops/at shows.


Hey Sweets, 
My little trio are total climbers, so a couple of branches, vines, plastic plants or cork bark will all do the trick. 

I've seen them jump a few times, then scramble up (too cute).

I'm hoping to put in some platforms for mine as well to make more use of the height - had big branches sitting out in the back garden for about 2 months now (that my hubby keeps moaning about :lol2.


----------



## Matt_Baitson

NightGecko said:


> I discussed that at length on the previous pages. Secondary sexual characteristics and behaviours and pop sexing. Full evertion and egg laying.


 Apologies, I stopped reading the posts, obviously. I've never being good at popping so i will take 'her' down to a friend of mine at a pet shop over the weekend, I'll be happy to post the result. Thank you. 

Matt


----------



## kitschyduck

jo-jo-beans said:


> Hey Sweets,
> My little trio are total climbers, so a couple of branches, vines, plastic plants or cork bark will all do the trick.
> 
> I've seen them jump a few times, then scramble up (too cute).
> 
> I'm hoping to put in some platforms for mine as well to make more use of the height - had big branches sitting out in the back garden for about 2 months now (that my hubby keeps moaning about :lol2.


Cheers for the reply!


----------



## [email protected]

do peach throats apply in this forum cheers or are they to bigg lool


----------



## rex636

danward1990 said:


> do peach throats apply in this forum cheers or are they to bigg lool


If You've got em lets see some pics!!
Absolutely love peaches


----------



## NightGecko

Matt_Baitson said:


> Apologies, I stopped reading the posts, obviously. I've never being good at popping so i will take 'her' down to a friend of mine at a pet shop over the weekend, I'll be happy to post the result. Thank you.
> 
> Matt


Monitors can be very very hard to sex especially when young so don't take what the shop says as 100% accurate.


----------



## Barlow

Matt_Baitson said:


> Apologies, I stopped reading the posts, obviously. I've never being good at popping so i will take 'her' down to a friend of mine at a pet shop over the weekend, I'll be happy to post the result. Thank you.
> 
> Matt


Post some pics mate. Ackies are quite easy to sex 90% of the time.


----------



## Alex L.

Heres some more pics of Randy, my lil seven week old Ackie.:flrt: Loves to be tickled and loves his rock mountain! PICS BELOW!!!:2thumb:


----------



## Matt_Baitson




----------



## cold blooded beast

just had the sweetest baby Ackie passed to me at the shop. . .the bloke thought it looked like my type of thing!. . .as much as I'd love to. . .I wouldn't impulse buy (I only went in for Hoppers. . .plus not got a set up ready). . 
it was surprisingly difficult to put him back in viv though:blush:
I really don't know how you guys that have bred them manage to let the cute babies go!!!!



................I so NEED another monitor
. . .but MUST wait. . .:2thumb:


----------



## kitschyduck

cold blooded beast said:


> just had the sweetest baby Ackie passed to me at the shop. . .the bloke thought it looked like my type of thing!. . .as much as I'd love to. . .I wouldn't impulse buy (I only went in for Hoppers. . .plus not got a set up ready). .
> it was surprisingly difficult to put him back in viv though:blush:
> I really don't know how you guys that have bred them manage to let the cute babies go!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ................I so NEED another monitor
> . . .but MUST wait. . .:2thumb:


LUCKY! I have been looking for babies for a year now. Only saw them once during the time I was unemployed and couldn't buy them! *cries* lol


----------



## cold blooded beast

kitschyduck said:


> LUCKY! I have been looking for babies for a year now. Only saw them once during the time I was unemployed and couldn't buy them! *cries* lol


Just keep an eye out here. . .plenty floating around from time to time. . .adorable things:flrt:


----------



## bill33

couple of pics of my Kims


----------



## cold blooded beast

bill33 said:


> couple of pics of my Kims
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Bill . . . any shots of the whole viv? . . . particularly like the middle pic: victory:


----------



## bill33

will try and get some up


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

bill33 said:


> couple of pics of my Kims
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Keep these coming  My fav dwarfs :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## bill33

couple of others on the monitor tread


----------



## Barlow

bill33 said:


> couple of pics of my Kims
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Gorgeous mate. Next on my list. Great photos too.


----------



## kitschyduck

I finally found some ackies guys! I've paid a deposit and setting up a courier from London to Norwich. I cannot WAIT!!!


----------



## rex636

kitschyduck said:


> I finally found some ackies guys! I've paid a deposit and setting up a courier from London to Norwich. I cannot WAIT!!!


Nice one your gonna love them


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> just had the sweetest baby Ackie passed to me at the shop. . .the bloke thought it looked like my type of thing!. . .as much as I'd love to. . .I wouldn't impulse buy (I only went in for Hoppers. . .plus not got a set up ready). .
> it was surprisingly difficult to put him back in viv though:blush:
> I really don't know how you guys that have bred them manage to let the cute babies go!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ................I so NEED another monitor
> . . .but MUST wait. . .:2thumb:


yup everytime i go in my local... theres always a baby bosc going buy ME :lol2:


----------



## jambo1984

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> yup everytime i go in my local... theres always a baby bosc going buy ME :lol2:


ya got to add a lil bosc to the collection :whistling2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> yup everytime i go in my local... theres always a baby bosc going buy ME :lol2:


Tellya what. . .if it'd o been the Peachie there. . .I'd o RUN:whistling2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> Tellya what. . .if it'd o been the Peachie there. . .I'd o RUN:whistling2:


Cr*p in it bud... :lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jambo1984 said:


> ya got to add a lil bosc to the collection :whistling2:


Boscs are a cracking species... been there done that he passed on age 7 still miss him.


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Boscs are a cracking species... been there done that he passed on age 7 still miss him.
> 
> image


Beady eye spottin the bit o kit in the foreground. . .what's that mate?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> Beady eye spottin the bit o kit in the foreground. . .what's that mate?


One of those variable weight machines... the ones that do everything... sad thing is though... i was on the highest weight setting for everything within a few months... so i had to do way more reps :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> One of those variable weight machines... the ones that do everything... sad thing is though... i was on the highest weight setting for everything within a few months... so i had to do way more reps :lol2:


lol. . .home market kit only goes so far. . .


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> lol. . .home market kit only goes so far. . .


Yup agreed there... the mrs got more use out of it than i did. whereas at the local gym... im no way near the max weights yet... proberly never will be either :lol2:


----------



## kitschyduck

Does anyone know what the life expectancy of ackies are? My Google-fu is failing me, though I did find on one site someone claiming they just lost an ackie that hatched in 1991.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

kitschyduck said:


> Does anyone know what the life expectancy of ackies are? My Google-fu is failing me, though I did find on one site someone claiming they just lost an ackie that hatched in 1991.


 
21 is the oldest ive found to dat thats still living :2thumb:


----------



## kitschyduck

Ah, I figured it was about 20 years because my BTS, uro and milksnake are all said to live around 20 years too!
Which is great, because I used to keep fancy rats but hated them dying of old age at just two years


----------



## azza23

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> 21 is the oldest ive found to dat thats still living :2thumb:





kitschyduck said:


> Ah, I figured it was about 20 years because my BTS, uro and milksnake are all said to live around 20 years too!
> Which is great, because I used to keep fancy rats but hated them dying of old age at just two years


How sad is this, i read somewere that the average age for a bosc in the USA is 14 months and the UK 3 years, but in the wild they can top 20+ now i dont know how much truth this has but it did sound true in the article i read. Sad, Sad, Sad


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

azza23 said:


> How sad is this, i read somewere that the average age for a bosc in the USA is 14 months and the UK 3 years, but in the wild they can top 20+ now i dont know how much truth this has but it did sound true in the article i read. Sad, Sad, Sad


HA 3 in the uk youve got to be joking... the age will be around 3 months... thousands die just after being shipped... through godawful shipping conditions.


----------



## azza23

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> HA 3 in the uk youve got to be joking... the age will be around 3 months... thousands die just after being shipped... through godawful shipping conditions.


I'M on about once there in someones care, so what happens at the shop or in shipment dosnt count


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

azza23 said:


> I'M on about once there in someones care, so what happens at the shop or in shipment dosnt count


In that case then id say it was about a year.


----------



## azza23

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> In that case then id say it was about a year.


it was just some statistics i was reading but i dont know how they would know as people dont usually register there reptiles as dying


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

azza23 said:


> it was just some statistics i was reading but i dont know how they would know as people dont usually register there reptiles as dying


Im only guessing as well. 

But i dont reckon therell be many that make it past that. 

poor husbandry for these guys is the norm.


----------



## azza23

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Im only guessing as well.
> 
> But i dont reckon therell be many that make it past that.
> 
> poor husbandry for these guys is the norm.


because there so readily available and nearly every shop in the country stock them for as little as 30-40 quid each, and people think ooooooo there a good alternative to a bearded dragon and treat them the same wich as we know there not


----------



## Nigel_wales

As of 7pm last night I now have no dwarfs, I'm gutted but it needed to be done with plans of moving out to our own place coming along! It's been a great experience keeping Kim's/ Ackies and meeting/ talking to you guys on here. I'll probaly still be posting now and again though!


----------



## kitschyduck

azza23 said:


> because there so readily available and nearly every shop in the country stock them for as little as 30-40 quid each, and people think ooooooo there a good alternative to a bearded dragon and treat them the same wich as we know there not


Argh, tell me about it. My uromastyx's previous owners fed him exactly the same diet as their bearded dragons


----------



## kitschyduck

Oh, I thought of another question before I get my baby ackies this weekend!

I originally had a 12" dig box for them, but should I take that out until they're bigger to give them more floor space instead, or do they still like to burrow even if they're not egg-laying adult females? If I do take the RUB out, when should I add it to the viv?


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> As of 7pm last night I now have no dwarfs, I'm gutted but it needed to be done with plans of moving out to our own place coming along! It's been a great experience keeping Kim's/ Ackies and meeting/ talking to you guys on here. I'll probaly still be posting now and again though!


Gutted . But but he moving on . Is moving forward ..It shouldn't be stopped


----------



## Nigel_wales

cold blooded beast said:


> Gutted . But but he moving on . Is moving forward ..It shouldn't be stopped


Yep, I'll be getting some again in the future hopefully when I have a mortgage! Gives me some time to save up for something special! :no1:


----------



## kitschyduck

Nigel_wales said:


> Yep, I'll be getting some again in the future hopefully when I have a mortgage! Gives me some time to save up for something special! :no1:


I feel your pain! I went down to just one milk snake and a few snails while saving for a house. Make sure you take a reptile room into consideration


----------



## 1979baconc

Hi,I have a wanted ad on classifieds,Just wondered if anyone has any hatchlings/young ackies for sale on this thread.thanks.


----------



## rex636

I'm not sure who has what ATM but mine are due to hatch end of April .


----------



## Barlow

Nigel_wales said:


> As of 7pm last night I now have no dwarfs, I'm gutted but it needed to be done with plans of moving out to our own place coming along! It's been a great experience keeping Kim's/ Ackies and meeting/ talking to you guys on here. I'll probaly still be posting now and again though!


Hi Nigel. I just got a mortgage myself and it took years of saving to get the deposit together so I fully understand your decision. It is a great shame to see you leaving the hobby for now as you did some wonderful things with those Kims in a very short space of time and that is all due to your commitment and intelligence. It has been a pleasure to meet you on those occassions and I hope it isn't too long before the monitor bug bites you again. My best wishes to you and the girlfriend mate.



1979baconc said:


> Hi,I have a wanted ad on classifieds,Just wondered if anyone has any hatchlings/young ackies for sale on this thread.thanks.


I have eggs due to hatch in april and some in may also.


----------



## kitschyduck

How much are both you guys selling yours for? Just curious


----------



## Barlow

kitschyduck said:


> How much are both you guys selling yours for? Just curious


£80 each or 3 for £210


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> £80 each or 3 for £210


Or in other words CHEAP


----------



## Barlow

shaneluvsmonitors said:


> or in other words cheap


 .


----------



## kitschyduck

Very good price indeed


----------



## jambo1984

Barlow said:


> £80 each or 3 for £210


good prices...


----------



## cold blooded beast

You sure? . I think that's a REALLY good deal ..incredible opportunity to get a small group of great animals ..:2thumb::gasp::2:gasp:thumb:


----------



## Reptor

Hi guys just thoughtid update you on my still unnamed male i got from barlow neary 3 weeks ago. hes a big eater and very active, he also seems to enjoy his baths. I think he can sense the females across the room as he is up against the glass abit. anyway he is a couple of pics of him.
























hope you like. : victory:


----------



## kitschyduck

What a beauty!


----------



## Reptor

Cheers. Yea he sure is. still struggling to find a suiting name lol. Anyone looking at getting a very cheap deal from Barlow just look at my male that he sold me its perfect and such stunning markings on him. He is worth every penny.


----------



## Alex L.

So i got in from school today to check on Randy the Ackie and noticed his viv door was open a crack. I checked to see where he was in his viv but despite checking thoroughly under the substrate and in his hides, it was obvious he had gotten out. Now if i am completely honest, this worried me. Alot. My floor is floorboards and they have a lot of holes in them that a baby Ackie could easily squeeze down. 

Anyhow i still checked everywhere. Moved by drawers. My bed. Everything. Then i saw a flash of brown and there is Randy staring straight at me from under the bed. I went over but him still being fairly timid and all, legged it. I went round to the other side of the bed. He ran to the other side. Like a cartoon, this went on and on.

I found a big juicy cricket and offered him that. but the cricket got away and so now i had a large cricket and a lizard running free around my room. 
I decided then that the best way to catch im would be to sneak up on him and grab him. 

But everytime i got close he heard me. I decided this was because of my clothes rustling. So i took my shirt and pants off and went lizard hunting in my boxers. Finally caught the and got im back in the viv. All in all, a fun day!!! :lol2:


----------



## Gregg M

*Kingorum goodness!*

Female is test digging as I post.

Male 100% het

















Female visual


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Gregg M said:


> Female is test digging as I post.
> 
> Male 100% het
> image
> image
> 
> Female visual
> image
> image


 
Good luck Gregg. Not a common sp across the pond i believe


----------



## Gregg M

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Good luck Gregg. Not a common sp across the pond i believe


Thanks dude. These are not common here at all. The species or the morph. Not very common anywhere actually. At least that is how it seems from the almost complete lack of info and photos.

I also belive that this is the only working pair in the US at the moment.


----------



## camo

Reptor said:


> Hi guys just thoughtid update you on my still unnamed male i got from barlow neary 3 weeks ago. hes a big eater and very active, he also seems to enjoy his baths. I think he can sense the females across the room as he is up against the glass abit. anyway he is a couple of pics of him.
> image
> image
> image
> hope you like. : victory:


Very nice mate, would love a group of ackies someday : victory:


----------



## Reptor

camo said:


> Very nice mate, would love a group of ackies someday : victory:


Thanks yea they are amazing things. I would recommend them to any serious hobbyist. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?plukw5


----------



## cold blooded beast

Alex L. said:


> So i got in from school today to check on Randy the Ackie and noticed his viv door was open a crack. I checked to see where he was in his viv but despite checking thoroughly under the substrate and in his hides, it was obvious he had gotten out. Now if i am completely honest, this worried me. Alot. My floor is floorboards and they have a lot of holes in them that a baby Ackie could easily squeeze down.
> 
> Anyhow i still checked everywhere. Moved by drawers. My bed. Everything. Then i saw a flash of brown and there is Randy staring straight at me from under the bed. I went over but him still being fairly timid and all, legged it. I went round to the other side of the bed. He ran to the other side. Like a cartoon, this went on and on.
> 
> I found a big juicy cricket and offered him that. but the cricket got away and so now i had a large cricket and a lizard running free around my room.
> I decided then that the best way to catch im would be to sneak up on him and grab him.
> 
> But everytime i got close he heard me. I decided this was because of my clothes rustling. So i took my shirt and pants off and went lizard hunting in my boxers. Finally caught the and got im back in the viv. All in all, a fun day!!! :lol2:


Dude . . .I have NO idea WHO you are. . .BUT I can tell you this. . . . .THAT is the funniest thing I have read on here. . ..the visual is incredible. . . .I don't even care if there's a fair bit of embellishment with the facts. . .it just straight made the Mrs and I laugh. . .glad Randy is back in the warm:lol2:a lot


. . . .NOW put ya clothes back on young man!!!!


----------



## azza23

Alex L. said:


> So i got in from school today to check on Randy the Ackie and noticed his viv door was open a crack. I checked to see where he was in his viv but despite checking thoroughly under the substrate and in his hides, it was obvious he had gotten out. Now if i am completely honest, this worried me. Alot. My floor is floorboards and they have a lot of holes in them that a baby Ackie could easily squeeze down.
> 
> Anyhow i still checked everywhere. Moved by drawers. My bed. Everything. Then i saw a flash of brown and there is Randy staring straight at me from under the bed. I went over but him still being fairly timid and all, legged it. I went round to the other side of the bed. He ran to the other side. Like a cartoon, this went on and on.
> 
> I found a big juicy cricket and offered him that. but the cricket got away and so now i had a large cricket and a lizard running free around my room.
> I decided then that the best way to catch im would be to sneak up on him and grab him.
> 
> But everytime i got close he heard me. I decided this was because of my clothes rustling. So i took my shirt and pants off and went lizard hunting in my boxers. Finally caught the and got im back in the viv. All in all, a fun day!!! :lol2:


 That is a seriously funny vision in my head bud, :lol2: love it,


----------



## cold blooded beast

azza23 said:


> That is a seriously funny vision in my head bud, :lol2: love it,


Glad someone else (you) said that. . .thought It was just me!!!!
. . suppose to get a dwarf back I might get in the buff (dwarf Monitor. . .I mean:Na_Na_Na_Na. . but dunno I fancy trying it when I get the Mertensi. . .might not end up a happy story:gasp:


----------



## azza23

cold blooded beast said:


> Glad someone else (you) said that. . .thought It was just me!!!!
> . . suppose to get a dwarf back I might get in the buff (dwarf Monitor. . .I mean:Na_Na_Na_Na. . but dunno I fancy trying it when I get the Mertensi. . .might not end up a happy story:gasp:


I only thought it was funny as the same sort of thing happend to me tonight, but with my cloths on :lol2:, my lil salvator is like a greyhound when you spook him and had him out for the first time tonight and he did a lil runner for abit, then i read this and thought hummmm...................................... I should of done it in the buff. And i wouldnt do it with a mertens either especially with there feeding response, just imagine your todger fell out your boxers.......then............BANG!!! Wouldnt be nice:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Gregg M

With all the cool monitors in this thread, why are we talking about dudes in boxer shorts stalking lizards?:lol2:


----------



## azza23

Gregg M said:


> With all the cool monitors in this thread, why are we talking about dudes in boxer shorts stalking lizards?:lol2:


God knows mate, were english thats just a normal wed night convosation:whistling2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

azza23 said:


> I only thought it was funny as the same sort of thing happend to me tonight, but with my cloths on :lol2:, my lil salvator is like a greyhound when you spook him and had him out for the first time tonight and he did a lil runner for abit, then i read this and thought hummmm...................................... I should of done it in the buff. And i wouldnt do it with a mertens either especially with there feeding response, just imagine your todger fell out your boxers.......then............BANG!!! Wouldnt be nice:lol2::lol2::lol2:


Enough of this now. . .THAT vision aint makin me happy:gasp:



Gregg M said:


> With all the cool monitors in this thread, why are we talking about dudes in boxer shorts stalking lizards?:lol2:


Very good question!



azza23 said:


> God knows mate, were english thats just a normal wed night convosation:whistling2:


Very good answer!


----------



## azza23

cold blooded beast said:


> Enough of this now. . .THAT vision aint makin me happy:gasp:
> 
> 
> Very good question!
> 
> 
> Very good answer!


anyway back to the monitors


----------



## Gregg M

Crappy cell phone pic.
Varanus gilleni copulation. :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Gregg M said:


> Thanks dude. These are not common here at all. The species or the morph. Not very common anywhere actually. At least that is how it seems from the almost complete lack of info and photos.
> 
> I also belive that this is the only working pair in the US at the moment.


Have you had a good look at the EU forums? 

Seems to be a fair few bred over in germany... 

terraistika.com they seem to pop up on there classifieds regularly...


----------



## Dasker

just wanted to say this is a very informative thread 

I'll be getting a single ackie in 2-3 weeks... and wanted to know what people recomend for heating? [brands/sizes/ect]


----------



## Reptor

Dasker said:


> just wanted to say this is a very informative thread
> 
> I'll be getting a single ackie in 2-3 weeks... and wanted to know what people recomend for heating? [brands/sizes/ect]


Personally I use a halogen spot 50w to create a basking spot of 135f on the top of my Retes stack and in the middle I use a ceramic heater to keep good ambient temps.


----------



## Dasker

thanks! 

I can't wait to get him


----------



## jo-jo-beans

*Page 7???? Omg!!!*

Anywhooooos, 
here's a wee cute pic


----------



## Tony31

Ackie pics from this morning. Male and three females.


----------



## Gregg M

Kimberly rock.


----------



## chrisbo

there are some gorgeous pic's of ackies here's another pic of my 3 they are comeing on nicely now .


----------



## Chris18

Tony31 said:


> Ackie pics from this morning. Male and three females.


 nice to see her with other ackies!
Any signs of her copulating with the male yet?


----------



## Nigel_wales

Cleaning out the Kim viv I made for the two hatchlings I raised up and found a clutch of eggs lol. Sods law ey... They have got to be around a month old so were laid at 7 months of age.


----------



## Reptor

chrisbo said:


> there are some gorgeous pic's of ackies here's another pic of my 3 they are comeing on nicely now .
> 
> image


Nice, thers a very big size difference in them. Are they different ages?


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?imoxbj


----------



## rex636

chrisbo said:


> there are some gorgeous pic's of ackies here's another pic of my 3 they are comeing on nicely now .
> 
> image


Looking good there mate, theres certainly one getting his fare share of the food lol


----------



## chrisbo

Reptor said:


> Nice, thers a very big size difference in them. Are they different ages?
> 
> they are all the same age
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?imoxbj





rex636 said:


> Looking good there mate, theres certainly one getting his fare share of the food lol


Oh yes he/she setanley is loves its food lol


----------



## Tony31

Chris18 said:


> nice to see her with other ackies!
> Any signs of her copulating with the male yet?


He is very interested in her but at the moment she just runs away from him. But to be fair he hasnt tried overly hard as he has gone from having one female to three and doesnt know which one to choose at the moment. I do have high hopes for her and every confidence in him so fingers crossed.


----------



## kitschyduck

I've had my baby ackies (born Nov11) since Saturday and on the first day they were readily eating baby dubia roaches and woodlice out of my and then ate about six out of a bowl of them that I left for them before going to work. I picked one up and put him by the bowl, so I'm not sure if just the one found the food or both. 

They didn't eat any of the roaches/woodlice from the bowl the next two days when I returned from work and I couldn't find them amongst the foliage and hides to hand feed them. I caught a glimpse of one a couple of times, but he sped off, up the fake vine leaves!

Anyway, I've left a bowl of roaches out for them again today, dusted with calcium, but I worried they won't eat them again. 

The previous owner said they'd only been fed hoppers (presumably cut up and left in a bowl???) because crickets were annoying and hide from them too much and they'd gone off them.

What do you think I should do if they haven't eaten? Take the fake foliage and dig box out so I can monitor them more carefully and hand feed them?
I haven't seen them dig yet at all... Do they need a huge box of soil 12" deep when they're this small?


----------



## Reptor

Why do you presume the locusts were cut up? Jus sounds weird lol. I'd put the roaches in a bowl they can't escape from a silver dog bowl is very good as very smooth surface. A digging substrate in my opinion is needed as mine ( females together and male in separate viv) dig all the time they thermoregulate by burrowing in the soil midday when very hot and mine also like to do this at night for security I guess. I have 10" of soil/sand mix. They are prob eating wen your not there as still shy. Hope this helps. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?bmzzp5


----------



## kitschyduck

Reptor said:


> Why do you presume the locusts were cut up? Jus sounds weird lol. I'd put the roaches in a bowl they can't escape from a silver dog bowl is very good as very smooth surface. A digging substrate in my opinion is needed as mine ( females together and male in separate viv) dig all the time they thermoregulate by burrowing in the soil midday when very hot and mine also like to do this at night for security I guess. I have 10" of soil/sand mix. They are prob eating wen your not there as still shy. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?bmzzp5


Haha, I assumed they meant hoppers as in MICE!!! lol, I'm attempting to breed locusts in two tanks at the moment, but of them have been way too big to feed them so far. I suppose I could pick up some smaller ones for now though and leave them loose in the viv (though some will most likely escape!

Okay, I'll continue to leave roaches in a bowl if you believe they can find them alright. I suppose they must remember from before (or at least one of them does!). I'll get some tiny locusts too!

lol mice.


----------



## Reptor

Lol I'm going to say. Haha. You will be surprised how good their sense of taste/smell is. They are amazing hunters it's probably better for them to go looking for then and using energy than having in same place all the time. But obviously you don't kno how many have had what. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?iyxbhc


----------



## kitschyduck

Reptor said:


> Lol I'm going to say. Haha. You will be surprised how good their sense of taste/smell is. They are amazing hunters it's probably better for them to go looking for then and using energy than having in same place all the time. But obviously you don't kno how many have had what.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?iyxbhc


I think I AM probably underestimating them! Hopefully they're just settling still, as they seem healthy and alert enough 

I was considering emptying a bunch of woodlice and earthworms into their dig box since I've been breeding them for years and years now and the poor snails are getting overrun with them anyway.


----------



## rex636

Just bung in loads of small hoppers and crickets mate you'll be surprised how fast they disappear sometimes they need the faster inverts to get them going.
They can't resist nailing hoppers mid air.


----------



## Gregg M

I suggest you stop using a bowl for the feeders. Your monitors should be allowed to "hunt" and catch their prey. Also, how do you have them set up? Type of cage, temps hot and cool side, substrate and such.


----------



## kitschyduck

They're in a 4x4x1.5 wooden viv with glass sliding doors, a basking temp of 138F and on a coir substrate with a dig box full of soil straight from the garden. 

I'll be getting some small locusts tomorrow for them to run around and catch every day, then I'll get rid of the bowl of baby cockroaches and woodlice and maybe just put them into the dig box instead now and again. :2thumb:


----------



## Jaymz

Full of hoppers and taking it easy :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Jaymz said:


> Full of hoppers and taking it easy :2thumb:
> 
> image


Full o full English n takin it easy:2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Up close and personal. . . .
VTO for all you dwarf lovers
enjoy


----------



## NightGecko

cold blooded beast said:


> imageimageimageimageimage
> Up close and personal. . . .
> VTO for all you dwarf lovers
> enjoy


Stunning Marcus! There is another pair at Hamm I was tempted by but I am really after another 0.2 not another male. I do love each and every tristis though, beautiful monitors : victory:

I will have a newbie for this thread on Monday... my moneys already in an envelope somewhere on its way to Germany with the boss for Hamm tomorrow :mf_dribble:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> imageimageimageimageimage
> Up close and personal. . . .
> VTO for all you dwarf lovers
> enjoy


 
Nice tiddler marcus :no1:


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Nice tiddler marcus :no1:


never heard a sentence quite like that one before!!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> never heard a sentence quite like that one before!!!!!!:lol2:


 Surely gina says the same thing everytime you drop your trousers... :whistling2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

simply:lol2:


----------



## bumbleyjoe

cold blooded beast said:


> imageimageimageimageimage
> Up close and personal. . . .
> VTO for all you dwarf lovers
> enjoy


Loving these pics! especailly the first couple!!!


----------



## Jaymz

cold blooded beast said:


> imageimageimageimageimage
> Up close and personal. . . .
> VTO for all you dwarf lovers
> enjoy


Very very nice Marcus, very photogenic :no1:


----------



## Gregg M

kitschyduck said:


> They're in a 4x4x1.5 wooden viv with glass sliding doors, a basking temp of 138F and on a coir substrate with a dig box full of soil straight from the garden.


How deep is the substrate? And why is it just Coir? Why have you not mixed a proper substrate?


----------



## cold blooded beast

NightGecko said:


> Stunning Marcus! There is another pair at Hamm I was tempted by but I am really after another 0.2 not another male. I do love each and every tristis though, beautiful monitors : victory:
> 
> I will have a newbie for this thread on Monday... my moneys already in an envelope somewhere on its way to Germany with the boss for Hamm tomorrow :mf_dribble:





ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Nice tiddler marcus :no1:





bumbleyjoe said:


> Loving these pics! especailly the first couple!!!





Jaymz said:


> Very very nice Marcus, very photogenic :no1:


Glad you all enjoyed


----------



## St185

Omg omg omg omg aussi has just laid eggs!!!!!


----------



## St185

Can't really see them but I have my first ever clutch of 7 little ackie eggs.
Well excited, can wait to see if any hatch.


----------



## cold blooded beast

St185 said:


> image
> Can't really see them but I have my first ever clutch of 7 little ackie eggs.
> Well excited, can wait to see if any hatch.


fingers crossed for ya dude


----------



## St185

Thanks cold blooded


----------



## Barlow

St185 said:


> image
> Can't really see them but I have my first ever clutch of 7 little ackie eggs.
> Well excited, can wait to see if any hatch.


Congratulations mate. They look like good ones aswell. Fingers crossed for the incubation.:2thumb:


----------



## diktar

*Breeders*

Guys any dwarf monitor breeders nr south wales pls. I have volly building me a viv so by the time its set up etc will be looking around end or April I guess


----------



## bill33




----------



## Dasker

also looking for an ackie myself after previous plans fell through.... 

south east england/kent here


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Dasker said:


> also looking for an ackie myself after previous plans fell through....
> 
> south east england/kent here


Hi mate, im from SE and breed ackies, I have a few cooking but am not holding out hopes for this clutch. Can keep ya posted tho : victory:


----------



## St185

Dasker said:


> also looking for an ackie myself after previous plans fell through....
> 
> south east england/kent here


Hi, I'm from Essex and I might have some available but it's my first clutch, so not sure what's gonna happen yet.

And thank you barlow, they do look like nice eggs, at least I now know the sex of the little buggers!! Lol 

Afew quick questions tho, when she laid them she look abit skinny (not much but noticeable to me) is that normal?
and if tried giving her a pinkie, which she normally loves, but didn't eat it. Is that also normal?
She eat afew locusts after so I do know she's eating
Also my incubator is home made, and the temp is fluctuating between 85f and 88f is that okay or will that harm the little eggs??

Thanks for any help


----------



## St185

Abit of a better pic


----------



## Dasker

Dean Cheetham said:


> Hi mate, im from SE and breed ackies, I have a few cooking but am not holding out hopes for this clutch. Can keep ya posted tho : victory:


awesome  PM me on here if there's any developments


----------



## Dasker

St185 said:


> Hi, I'm from Essex and I might have some available but it's my first clutch, so not sure what's gonna happen yet.
> 
> And thank you barlow, they do look like nice eggs, at least I now know the sex of the little buggers!! Lol
> 
> Afew quick questions tho, when she laid them she look abit skinny (not much but noticeable to me) is that normal?
> and if tried giving her a pinkie, which she normally loves, but didn't eat it. Is that also normal?
> She eat afew locusts after so I do know she's eating
> Also my incubator is home made, and the temp is fluctuating between 85f and 88f is that okay or will that harm the little eggs??
> 
> Thanks for any help


seems lots of hatchies are popping up this time of year x) good luck with the clutch!


----------



## St185

Thanks


----------



## Barlow

St185 said:


> Hi, I'm from Essex and I might have some available but it's my first clutch, so not sure what's gonna happen yet.
> 
> And thank you barlow, they do look like nice eggs, at least I now know the sex of the little buggers!! Lol
> 
> Afew quick questions tho, when she laid them she look abit skinny (not much but noticeable to me) is that normal?
> and if tried giving her a pinkie, which she normally loves, but didn't eat it. Is that also normal?
> She eat afew locusts after so I do know she's eating
> Also my incubator is home made, and the temp is fluctuating between 85f and 88f is that okay or will that harm the little eggs??
> 
> Thanks for any help


Not sure about the fluctuations as my incubator doesn't get them but I'd try to avoid it if possible. Yeah, she should look well skinny and have a massive appetite. Just make sure she always has access to food. Morio worms are great for building her fat reserves back up as they are very fatty. Also waxworms.:2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

St185 said:


> Hi, I'm from Essex and I might have some available but it's my first clutch, so not sure what's gonna happen yet.
> 
> And thank you barlow, they do look like nice eggs, at least I now know the sex of the little buggers!! Lol
> 
> Afew quick questions tho, when she laid them she look abit skinny (not much but noticeable to me) is that normal?
> and if tried giving her a pinkie, which she normally loves, but didn't eat it. Is that also normal?
> She eat afew locusts after so I do know she's eating
> Also my incubator is home made, and the temp is fluctuating between 85f and 88f is that okay or will that harm the little eggs??
> 
> Thanks for any help


Is it fluctuating a lot in a short period of time? i.e. within a few hours?


----------



## St185

Erm no I think it's a slow gradual fluctuation. But I don't know why it's doing it.


----------



## St185

She has lots of food in the viv ATM so hopefully she has been filling her belly, thanks again Barlow


----------



## rex636

St185 said:


> Erm no I think it's a slow gradual fluctuation. But I don't know why it's doing it.


What sort of thermostat you using mate?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

St185 said:


> Erm no I think it's a slow gradual fluctuation. But I don't know why it's doing it.


 
keep a close eye on it so long as its slow fulctuations i.e over a few days you shouldnt have any trouble :2thumb: 

its very fast changes in temperature that cause problems as the eggs cant lose/gain moisture to compensate


----------



## St185

rex636 said:


> What sort of thermostat you using mate?


I think it's a habistat (big White box) pulse stat.


----------



## St185

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> keep a close eye on it so long as its slow fulctuations i.e over a few days you shouldnt have any trouble :2thumb:
> 
> its very fast changes in temperature that cause problems as the eggs cant lose/gain moisture to compensate


Thanks Shane I'll keep a good eye on it... Worse case is I buy a proper incubator, cause I'm using home made one.
However don't know if there any good either!! Lol


----------



## rex636

Same thermostat that I use mate.
How about better insulation on your incubator?


----------



## St185

Haha I never thought of that!! Lol
I could do as I've got loads of polystyrene left from background making!
Thanks mate, I'll defi give that a go


----------



## getdown

hello guys I am new on this forum. got my ackie about 2 months ago:2thumb:
coolest lizard ever!! Dont now the sex , what do you guys think? Thanks


----------



## chrisbo

Here are my guy's again luv em


----------



## rex636

chrisbo said:


> Here are my guy's again luv em
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Gorgeous Christine are they all getting along fine?


----------



## St185

Hey guys, it's nearly been a week since the little eggies arrived 
And there doing really well, nice and fat and White.
And I've double insulated the incubator and the temp fluctuation seems to have got better.

I think I'm gonna have more eggs on the way too, they were at it again after she laid.. So fingers crossed.
Aussie (mum) is doing really well, eating like a pig, getting nice and chunky again. 

And thanks for the advice given guys, it made the first egg experience alot less stressful


----------



## Draconis

Good morning everyone. 

I've got a small question to ask. I've been looking into ackies, and was just wondering what dimensions the viv should have. I've read that height is good for monitors because they love to burrow, thus requiring deeper substrate, but I'm not totally sure on the exact dimensions. I'd appreciate the feedback. :2thumb:

Oh, and I'm looking at getting just the one ackie (even though I've heard of the addictiveness of monitors!) :lol2:


----------



## rex636

St185 said:


> Hey guys, it's nearly been a week since the little eggies arrived
> And there doing really well, nice and fat and White.
> And I've double insulated the incubator and the temp fluctuation seems to have got better.
> 
> I think I'm gonna have more eggs on the way too, they were at it again after she laid.. So fingers crossed.
> Aussie (mum) is doing really well, eating like a pig, getting nice and chunky again.
> 
> And thanks for the advice given guys, it made the first egg experience alot less stressful


Glad the insulating idea worked mate. Just make sure your female is getting back up to weight and condition before she breeds again.
I've never witnessed any of my ackies mate so fast after laying . Was it a true lock or just a display?


----------



## St185

I think it was a lock, but I'm not sure.
I'm still new at this lol


----------



## rex636

Draconis said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> I've got a small question to ask. I've been looking into ackies, and was just wondering what dimensions the viv should have. I've read that height is good for monitors because they love to burrow, thus requiring deeper substrate, but I'm not totally sure on the exact dimensions. I'd appreciate the feedback. :2thumb:
> 
> Oh, and I'm looking at getting just the one ackie (even though I've heard of the addictiveness of monitors!) :lol2:


Hi mate, most keepers recommend at least 1ft of substrate however i can not provide over 8 inches of substrate in my enclosures so have a nest box/ digging box of over 12 inches for them to dig in as well.
This method has proved successful for me but if you can manage the full ft of substrate I would opt for that.


----------



## Barlow

St185 said:


> Hey guys, it's nearly been a week since the little eggies arrived
> And there doing really well, nice and fat and White.
> And I've double insulated the incubator and the temp fluctuation seems to have got better.
> 
> I think I'm gonna have more eggs on the way too, they were at it again after she laid.. So fingers crossed.
> Aussie (mum) is doing really well, eating like a pig, getting nice and chunky again.
> 
> And thanks for the advice given guys, it made the first egg experience alot less stressful


 I've had a female lay 2 clutches within 3 weeks once so it is possible, just make sure you are feeding her as much as she will eat daily. I hope those eggs go full term for you mate.


Draconis said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> I've got a small question to ask. I've been looking into ackies, and was just wondering what dimensions the viv should have. I've read that height is good for monitors because they love to burrow, thus requiring deeper substrate, but I'm not totally sure on the exact dimensions. I'd appreciate the feedback. :2thumb:
> 
> Oh, and I'm looking at getting just the one ackie (even though I've heard of the addictiveness of monitors!) :lol2:


I would go 5x3x2. The extra foot of height allows you to provide 1 foot of soil. Personally, I think a 4 foot viv is too small for ackies as they are very active.


----------



## rex636

Hey Barlow , wow two clutches in three weeks? Do you know what triggers them in to cycling ?


----------



## Barlow

rex636 said:


> Hey Barlow , wow two clutches in three weeks? Do you know what triggers them in to cycling ?


Just high heat and lots of food. In the wild they may go through long periods of wet and long periods of dry and it is my belief that when conditions are good for breeding, such as extended periods of a highly available food source then they just keep chucking those eggs out. When I had my female lay at 6 months old I had a couple of ill mannered PM's saying I was being cruel and pushing them too hard. But all I did was just feed em and heat em and they did the rest. Genetically they are obviously capable of this, I can't change their genetics so I struggled to understand why a couple of people thought I was treating them poorly. I think the opposite tbh. I think my husbandry (which is far from perfect) just supported them well enough to be able to do what they would do in a time of plenty in australia.


----------



## rex636

I agree if she's capable of producing eggs she's obviously ready to breed IMO. 
What sort of size is she? Do you think she will lose overall adult size due to breeding at a young age?


----------



## chrisbo

rex636 said:


> Gorgeous Christine are they all getting along fine?



They are getting on great ben no fighting at all from them .


----------



## Barlow

rex636 said:


> I agree if she's capable of producing eggs she's obviously ready to breed IMO.
> What sort of size is she? Do you think she will lose overall adult size due to breeding at a young age?


I have 2. One that laid at 6 months and one that laid at 7 months. They are about 14" TL now and both are nearly ready to lay again. Not sure about overall adult size, I don't think it will effect it but it just might take longer to get there what with them putting energy into reproduction.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> Just high heat and lots of food. In the wild they may go through long periods of wet and long periods of dry and it is my belief that when conditions are good for breeding, such as extended periods of a highly available food source then they just keep chucking those eggs out. When I had my female lay at 6 months old I had a couple of ill mannered PM's saying I was being cruel and pushing them too hard. But all I did was just feed em and heat em and they did the rest. Genetically they are obviously capable of this, I can't change their genetics so I struggled to understand why a couple of people thought I was treating them poorly. I think the opposite tbh. I think my husbandry (which is far from perfect) just supported them well enough to be able to do what they would do in a time of plenty in australia.



monitors dont lay until there fully capable of doing so once again popular opinion on varanids is way off.


----------



## Barlow

I've been starting to complete the aufenbergi's new enclosure today. Just tinkering with temps and bulbs at the minute before it gets dismantled, the re assembled downstairs and all silicone sealed up. 










Those arcadia T5 bulbs are powerful. As you can see here. Non UV outputting Shane:whistling2:









This viv will sit perfectly on top of the ackie viv shown below.









Can't wait to get these 2 moved into the new monitor room at the house I've bought. I move in in 4 weeks. Then to build some more vivs!:whistling2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> I've been starting to complete the aufenbergi's new enclosure today. Just tinkering with temps and bulbs at the minute before it gets dismantled, the re assembled downstairs and all silicone sealed up.
> 
> image
> 
> Those arcadia T5 bulbs are powerful. As you can see here. Non UV outputting Shane:whistling2:
> image
> 
> This viv will sit perfectly on top of the ackie viv shown below.
> image
> 
> Can't wait to get these 2 moved into the new monitor room at the house I've bought. I move in in 4 weeks. Then to build some more vivs!:whistling2:




But without UV they wont oh no hang on It wont make a :censor: O difference :lol2:


----------



## sharpstrain

*sex me baby*

male or female? - about 14- `16mths old I think


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

sharpstrain said:


> male or female? - about 14- `16mths old I think



female i reckon.


----------



## sharpstrain

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> female i reckon.


 
That is my thought too - thanks for the response:2thumb:


----------



## Reptor

*introduced my male to the girls*

yesterday I intriduced my make ackie that I got from barlow a couple of months ago now, well all went well they were basking together and eating well with each other. then this morning i woke up to go and check on them and this is what i found,









































well barlow you were right hes a pure stud at it for 4 hours now and not showing signs of stopping all though they av fallen asleep now in that position.:whistling2:


----------



## Barlow

Reptor said:


> yesterday I intriduced my make ackie that I got from barlow a couple of months ago now, well all went well they were basking together and eating well with each other. then this morning i woke up to go and check on them and this is what i found,
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> well barlow you were right hes a pure stud at it for 4 hours now and not showing signs of stopping all though they av fallen asleep now in that position.:whistling2:


 Good stuff mate. Keep us updated and make sure you get a good heated nestbox in as soon as you can.


----------



## Reptor

Yea I'm sorting that out now what dimensions would you suggest? My substrate in the viv is 1ft deep and holds a heat of 85-87 at 8" down. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ow2a0c


----------



## Barlow

Reptor said:


> Yea I'm sorting that out now what dimensions would you suggest? My substrate in the viv is 1ft deep and holds a heat of 85-87 at 8" down.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ow2a0c


 Keep the substrate as it is and add a nestbox as big as you can fit in there which holds the same temps. It's best to cover all options, although first time females tend to be less picky about where they lay.:2thumb:


----------



## Reptor

Thanks I will do. Fingers crossed she takes. As they have been at it all day. But only with one of the females hopefully in a few days he will move to the other. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?kho4s1


----------



## Barlow

Reptor said:


> Thanks I will do. Fingers crossed she takes. As they have been at it all day. But only with one of the females hopefully in a few days he will move to the other.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?kho4s1


 Sounds normal mate. It's good news that it's just those two and that it is for hours. That's normal copulation and not mock mating as a dominance thing.


----------



## Reptor

Yea I kept popping to see them but without trying to disturb and since 7 this mornin till 12 then from around 1 till 6 then went in theirs burrows.  happy it sounds like true mating but can't believe how quickly he started


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?dnjsin


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

Hey guys thinking of getting a pair/trio of ackies, would my spare 5x2x2 be big enough for them? Also any info you think might help let me know.

How much we looking at for a trio/pair?


----------



## cold blooded beast

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> Hey guys thinking of getting a pair/trio of ackies, would my spare 5x2x2 be big enough for them? Also any info you think might help let me know.
> 
> How much we looking at for a trio/pair?


5x2x2 should be ok. . .6x2x2 would be nicer for a trio.. cost depends where/who supplies them (I know I'm only stating the obvious there): victory:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

Rough prices then lol


----------



## cold blooded beast

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> Rough prices then lol


private and from a mate £60-£80 per hatchling. . .shop. . .£120-£150 depending on size. . . .might be entirely different in your area though. . .. . .How's your little girl doing mate?:2thumb:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

cold blooded beast said:


> 5x2x2 should be ok. . .6x2x2 would be nicer for a trio.. cost depends where/who supplies them (I know I'm only stating the obvious there): victory:





cold blooded beast said:


> private and from a mate £60-£80 per hatchling. . .shop. . .£120-£150 depending on size. . . .might be entirely different in your area though. . .. . .How's your little girl doing mate?:2thumb:


Growing - fast! Lol but doing great! thanks for asking 

How much are peacocks? I know MM had two for £150 for sake recently.


----------



## cold blooded beast

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> Growing - fast! Lol but doing great! thanks for asking
> 
> How much are peacocks? I know MM had two for £150 for sake recently.


No probs. . .good to hear:2thumbeacocks don't know


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

Aww well if anyone know how much peacocks are, please let me know. will there be any ackies/peacocks at donny in june?


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

Is there any arboreal dwarf monitors?


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

Anyone plan on takeing any ackies to donny in june?

If not, anyone got any ackie/peacock hatchlings due soon?


----------



## NightGecko

If anyone is using facebook be sure to follow my website on there for exclusive news about the captive breedings we have going on : victory:

Welcome to Facebook

And if you're not... stop living in the 20th century and get on facebook :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

NightGecko said:


> If anyone is using facebook be sure to follow my website on there for exclusive news about the captive breedings we have going on : victory:
> 
> Welcome to Facebook
> 
> And if you're not... stop living in the 20th century and get on facebook :Na_Na_Na_Na:


That links not working


----------



## Barlow

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> Growing - fast! Lol but doing great! thanks for asking
> 
> How much are peacocks? I know MM had two for £150 for sake recently.


I sell ackies at 80 each or a trio at 210. Peacocks are 120 each. All prices are for hatchlings.:2thumb:


----------



## NightGecko

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> That links not working


Works for me, maybe because I am an admin... just type in odatria.net on facebook and you should find the page I think.


----------



## Chris18

NightGecko said:


> Works for me, maybe because I am an admin... just type in odatria.net on facebook and you should find the page I think.


Worked for me mate :2thumb:


----------



## chapmand

yep worked for me and 'liked' to :2thumb:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

Can i see some of your ackie setups please?


----------



## rex636

There you go dude. Can't get pics of the whole tanks because my sheds so small.








And one of the big boy


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

Anyone else got any ackie setups they can share?


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

Also would it be beat to get a trio from 3 different breeders, incase they mate etc....?


----------



## cold blooded beast

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> Anyone else got any ackie setups they can share?


Admittedly VTO and not either Ackie or Peacock. . .but here you go fella. . 








They are recycled pics. . .so you may have already seen them :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> Also would it be beat to get a trio from 3 different breeders, incase they mate etc....?


If there's male and female in the trio . . .I don't think its IF. . .but more a matter of WHEN they get their nasty on.. . .t'would seem that in the wild clutch mates will breed. . so from that perspective not an issue. . .but perhaps. . .several generations down the line of having no new blood problems are more likely to spring up . .suppose you could always source from Europe and the US/Canada to give peace of mind that they aren't close relatives (not certain I'd go to those lengths myself)


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

Can you keep males together? Id prefur a 1.2 ratio tbh with the OPTION to breed, if i can get a yrio from the same breeder would they be ok to mate?

Also whis takong ackies to donny to sell? In june


----------



## chapmand

cold blooded beast said:


> Admittedly VTO and not either Ackie or Peacock. . .but here you go fella. .
> imageimage
> They are recycled pics. . .so you may have already seen them :2thumb:


very nice mate :2thumb: always good seeing other peoples setups


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

chapmand said:


> very nice mate :2thumb: always good seeing other peoples setups


Dito! Looking forward to seeing your setups next week! Lol


----------



## chapmand

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> Dito! Looking forward to seeing your setups next week! Lol


arnt we both :lol2: carnt wait best get looking at other peoples setups aswel :whistling2:


----------



## Reptor

Hey all in a few months maybe after Donny show thinking of adding to my collection. Thinking I a baby Bosc. I know how big they get and what they eat and most things but wondering do any of you use UVB with yours? Also do they prefer humidity or not. I know a baby needs a smaller viv to start as will be skittish but do the temps differ when younger to adults or do they need 140 from birth. Thanks guys. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?pj3npk


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

Reptor said:


> Hey all in a few months maybe after Donny show thinking of adding to my collection. Thinking I a baby Bosc. I know how big they get and what they eat and most things but wondering do any of you use UVB with yours? Also do they prefer humidity or not. I know a baby needs a smaller viv to start as will be skittish but do the temps differ when younger to adults or do they need 140 from birth. Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?pj3npk


Uvb is a is a deep topic. lol i use it and it has no harm, but i know people who dont use it, and has no harm. i generally think that if an animal baskisks in the sun,then it would get uva/b anyway, so i provide it. the viv for a single adult shoud be 8x4x4 foot but you could get away with a min of 6x3x3 ft. hope this helps


----------



## Reptor

Yea I have 8x4x4 sheets of exterior plywood but that's all being used for new ackie enclosure for now but wen get a young one I should have a year before I need 8x4x4 and got a few diff sixes I can use in mean time such as 4x2x2,5x3x2 and 6x3x3 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?hoqqdm


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

My bosc is a year this month and iv kept her in a 5x2x2 and next week im building her her big adult one that should last her life. leaveing me conveiently with a 5x2x2 for a ackie pair/yrio from donny in june


----------



## Reptor

You won't regret doing that I have a trio that are at the mo in a 5x3x2 but in middle of building a 6x3x3. I prefer them to have a ft of substation as mine love to dig. I think one of my females is Gracie after mating with my male all week she's starting to get bigger and eating like mad lol. They are great. How was your Bosc at settling/taming? 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?sgh3xh


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

Have a look at my videos in my sig, she is incredibly tame, never hissed, tail whipped or bit ever. i cant ever hand feed her.


----------



## Reptor

Amazing she's gorgeous. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?lvcmmr


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

Reptor said:


> Amazing she's gorgeous.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?lvcmmr


Thanks  she is in this months PRK magazine


----------



## cold blooded beast

Little bit of a viv re-jig the other day during a clean up. . .some shots for you Mini-Monitor folks



From one end








From the other end
































Just the _slightest glimpse of tongue_


----------



## varanus87

cold blooded beast said:


> Little bit of a viv re-jig the other day during a clean up. . .some shots for you Mini-Monitor folks
> 
> 
> 
> From one end
> image
> From the other end
> image
> image
> image
> image
> Just the _slightest glimpse of tongue_
> image


Awesome shots bud :no1:


----------



## cold blooded beast

varanus87 said:


> Awesome shots bud :no1:


Glad you like.. .some of those he could have almost caught his tongue in the shutter. . .So for those that consider VTO to be unapproachable. . . .when it's on their terms. . .and in their time.. .lets just say that's not the only way the story plays out:2thumb:


----------



## varanus87

cold blooded beast said:


> Glad you like.. .some of those he could have almost caught his tongue in the shutter. . .So for those that consider VTO to be unapproachable. . . .when it's on their terms. . .and in their time.. .lets just say that's not the only way the story plays out:2thumb:


U planning on breeding the beauty ?


----------



## cold blooded beast

varanus87 said:


> U planning on breeding the beauty ?


initial plans are firmly with getting going on the Mertensi enclosure. . .even though I have been in this hobby for a short time. . .I already feel I ought to give something back at some point. . . .but I'm not ready to throw everything at that just yet.

. .I think similarly to Shane on this. . .that repeated breeding/hatching success says more about correct husbandry skills than merely keeping a prime specimen on its own. . . .but THAT is what I am currently attempting to do.


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

cold blooded beast said:


> Little bit of a viv re-jig the other day during a clean up. . .some shots for you Mini-Monitor folks
> 
> 
> 
> From one end
> image
> From the other end
> image
> image
> image
> image
> Just the _slightest glimpse of tongue_
> image


Hate to sounf like a noob but what rep is that?


----------



## varanus87

cold blooded beast said:


> initial plans are firmly with getting going on the Mertensi enclosure. . .even though I have been in this hobby for a short time. . .I already feel I ought to give something back at some point. . . .but I'm not ready to throw everything at that just yet.
> 
> . .I think similarly to Shane on this. . .that repeated breeding/hatching success says more about correct husbandry skills than merely keeping a prime specimen on its own. . . .but THAT is what I am currently attempting to do.


Good for you m8 ...... I'm also on the same line in thinking if u can breed a species it says a lot about the husbandry we r providing ya knw ..... It's all about bettering your self and making the animals we keep happy and healthy that is why have forums like this is awesome because at no point will I Eva knw everything about monitors because there is always some1 with different and more knwledge ...... Also there are a few ppl who abuse the fact that some breed easier than others and the sheer enjoyment of owning and looking after these beautys and turn to making money from breeding if you knw wot I mean....... :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> Hate to sounf like a noob but what rep is that?


Varanus Tristis Orientalis

. . .never worry about asking Questions. . .good way to get answers.. .
You thought any more about getting an Argus? . . .you seemed keen on it a few months back


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> initial plans are firmly with getting going on the Mertensi enclosure. . .even though I have been in this hobby for a short time. . .I already feel I ought to give something back at some point. . . .but I'm not ready to throw everything at that just yet.
> 
> . .I think similarly to Shane on this. . .that repeated breeding/hatching success says more about correct husbandry skills than merely keeping a prime specimen on its own. . . .but THAT is what I am currently attempting to do.


Despite that my lily brain never stops whirring im also leaning back to longevity as well 


gorgeous shots of the tristis


----------



## Dean Cheetham

cold blooded beast said:


> Varanus Tristis Orientalis
> 
> . . .never worry about asking Questions. . .good way to get answers.. .
> You thought any more about getting an Argus? . . .you seemed keen on it a few months back


 
cracking pic's bud :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Despite that my lily brain never stops whirring im also leaning back to longevity as well
> 
> 
> gorgeous shots of the tristis


Day it DOES stop mate. . .there's a problem!!. . .good to see you in the house: victory:



Dean Cheetham said:


> cracking pic's bud :2thumb:


Hows things with your beasts?



. . . .Thanks fellas


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

cold blooded beast said:


> Varanus Tristis Orientalis
> 
> . . .never worry about asking Questions. . .good way to get answers.. .
> You thought any more about getting an Argus? . . .you seemed keen on it a few months back


Love an argus, but iv moved unexpectly since then, we had a serious case of damp and it was effecting my, at the time, 2month old daughter, so we HAD to move into the first house we could find and irs no where near big enough for a argus, JUST big enough for my bosc and some ackies


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

cold blooded beast said:


> Varanus Tristis Orientalis
> 
> . . .never worry about asking Questions. . .good way to get answers.. .
> You thought any more about getting an Argus? . . .you seemed keen on it a few months back


Love an argus, but iv moved unexpectly since then, we had a serious case of damp and it was effecting my, at the time, 2month old daughter, so we HAD to move into the first house we could find and irs no where near big enough for a argus, JUST big enough for my bosc and some ackies


----------



## Dean Cheetham

cold blooded beast said:


> Day it DOES stop mate. . .there's a problem!!. . .good to see you in the house: victory:
> 
> 
> Hows things with your beasts?
> 
> 
> 
> . . . .Thanks fellas


 
Things are all good here fella : victory:
Started building a new nest box for the ackies yesterday :lol2:
Damn builders bug! :devil:


----------



## St185

Hi guys/girls
Really silly question time now lol
As my ackies are getting abit big for there first viv, I'm getting the second viv set up for them. ( plus need the one they are in for the babies )
I'm in need of serious inspiration, I wanna make it better and more interesting for them. So can I plant shrubs and plants in there or will they just destroy them? And if I can what would be the best to plant in the viv?

Thanks


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> Day it DOES stop mate. . .there's a problem!!. . .good to see you in the house: victory:
> 
> 
> Hows things with your beasts?
> 
> 
> 
> . . . .Thanks fellas


Me brainll stop wirring when im dead :lol2:


----------



## connor 1213

Does anyone know if ackie monitors are avalibale at kempton and roughly how much they would be?


----------



## AWILLS10

Hi all, I have been looking at purchasing a pair or group of red ackies. I was just wondering whether anyone knows any reputable breeders in the UK or whether they will be at Hamm? I am guessing that Hamm will probs be my best bet. Any help would be great. Cheers.


----------



## Barlow

AWILLS10 said:


> Hi all, I have been looking at purchasing a pair or group of red ackies. I was just wondering whether anyone knows any reputable breeders in the UK or whether they will be at Hamm? I am guessing that Hamm will probs be my best bet. Any help would be great. Cheers.


Hamm would be your best bet mate. I'm not aware of anyone breeding this species over here at present. A few have adults but have not posted any breeding success so far.


----------



## Keith68

I got a Dwarf Ackie a couple of weeks ago. He took straight to his new tank exploring making himself at home and ate 2nd day I had him. Then he discovered one of the fake rocks had a hollow inside the molding a proceeded to spend about 20 hours a day inside it, coming out once a day to bask and eat for about an hour or so.
As I was worried he would get to big and get stuck inside the rock (its not meant to be hollow, just a molding defect) I took it out while he was awake and filled up the holes. Initially this didn't seem to bother him. Actually he seemed better for it, he was more active and inquisitive exploring his cage, digging and climbing around and he was still eating.
Over the last few days he still seems happy and active usually coming out from his new hiding spot 2 or 3 times a day, basking, climbing etc but he seems to have stopped eating. 
I have read a lot about giving them substrate to burrow in. Currently he is on desert sand, although I have molded a couple of burrows from Excavator Clay but he doesn't sleep in them. What is the best substrate for them to burrow in?


----------



## Reptor

Keith68 said:


> I got a Dwarf Ackie a couple of weeks ago. He took straight to his new tank exploring making himself at home and ate 2nd day I had him. Then he discovered one of the fake rocks had a hollow inside the molding a proceeded to spend about 20 hours a day inside it, coming out once a day to bask and eat for about an hour or so.
> As I was worried he would get to big and get stuck inside the rock (its not meant to be hollow, just a molding defect) I took it out while he was awake and filled up the holes. Initially this didn't seem to bother him. Actually he seemed better for it, he was more active and inquisitive exploring his cage, digging and climbing around and he was still eating.
> Over the last few days he still seems happy and active usually coming out from his new hiding spot 2 or 3 times a day, basking, climbing etc but he seems to have stopped eating.
> I have read a lot about giving them substrate to burrow in. Currently he is on desert sand, although I have molded a couple of burrows from Excavator Clay but he doesn't sleep in them. What is the best substrate for them to burrow in?
> 
> image
> image


I think your substrate is way to dry and would be better being a sand soil mix needs to be slightly damp for good burrowing and humidity. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?bv0rsx


----------



## Keith68

I usually spray the whole tank twice a day, but yes it is pretty dry as it dries out quick in the heat. What would you recommend to mix in with the sand? Is there a particular soil based substrate or do you just use regular soil?


----------



## Reptor

Keith68 said:


> I usually spray the whole tank twice a day, but yes it is pretty dry as it dries out quick in the heat. What would you recommend to mix in with the sand? Is there a particular soil based substrate or do you just use regular soil?


I use regular untreated top soil from b and q make sure it as no fertiliser in it. I made mine at 50% soil 40% sand and 10% vermiculite to aid in retaining moisture. I only rehydrate mine twice a week and my temps are ambient at 90. Basking spot of 130 and cool end 80. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ae0bd3


----------



## Keith68

Ok thanks I will see if can sort something out this week without disturbing him too much. He still seems happy and active enough just got a little concerned at his lack of appetite over the last couple of days as he is usually been quite the pig


----------



## Reptor

Mine are all like pigs but now and again will have a day when they don't seem too fussed. I wouldn't worry too much if still active and basking. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?vglpqz


----------



## Keith68

Ok cool yeah he is still basking on a morning, then running, digging, climbing all over the tank and branches. He then usually disappears for a while and re-appears later in the day for another hour or 2. Unfortunately it's my wife who see him most as he is always asleep by the time I get home from work 
Great little lizard though, we haven't kept reptiles for years now but I saw this guy and fell in love with him.


----------



## Reptor

I know what you mean. Ackies and monitors in general are so beautiful and addictive lol. We started out with two now have a breeding trio. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?23k3u1


----------



## Keith68

Cool. By the way do they tame well? I kind of imagine they do as he seems to have no fear of me, doesn't run from my hands, in fact he usually has a good sniff when I put my hand next to him. 
Haven't tried actually handling him yet wanted to let him settle in properly first. Left him for a full week before I even put my hand near him. To be fair he seems to have no fear at all.


----------



## Reptor

Yea I have two females that are very tame one will walk up my hand and even take food from me the other will let me pick up and touch but won't come to me. My male came to me with very little handling as was used as a breeder mainly and was very skittish and showed signs of biting but was always bluffing but as really tamed down now and is a great ackie 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?t0vx3n


----------



## Dazzz

Keith68 said:


> Ok cool yeah he is still basking on a morning, then running, digging, climbing all over the tank and branches. He then usually disappears for a while and re-appears later in the day for another hour or 2. Unfortunately it's my wife who see him most as he is always asleep by the time I get home from work
> Great little lizard though, we haven't kept reptiles for years now but I saw this guy and fell in love with him.


Yeah this problem of not seeing my ackie during the week irked me as well, so I did something about it 

Bought a 20 quid webcam and voila! 
Varanus on USTREAM: .

I can just go to that url while i'm at work and see my ackie, if she isnt asleep or climbing all over the cool end of the viv that is 

Dazzz


----------



## Keith68

haha nice one


----------



## Dazzz

Keith68 said:


> haha nice one


The mrs called me a sad git


----------



## Cotters2002

So guys, I have a big dilema!

I have had my 4 ackies since January now and I am fulyl addicted to dwarf monitors, so much so that I have big plans (although the wife doesn't know yet) to convert the study or shed to make more room for vivs!

SO, heres the dilema, I am ready to start looking for my next species of dwarf, I am prepared to wait for the right animals to come up for sale, and an considering going to Hamm in September to look, but I can't decide what to get next!

I would like something reasonably rare, not concerned about how handleable they are, I think I would probably discount Storri and red ackies and am not bothered about whether they are aboreal or not -what do you guys recommend?

From memory, the main options are Ackies (red & yellow), Kimberleys, pygmy mulgars, storrs, kings, timors, freckled, similis - are there any other dwarfs that are potentially available in the UK or Europe?

Any help will be much appreciated!

Thanks

Rich


----------



## Barlow

Peacocks!


----------



## Cotters2002

Wow, they are stunning, are the difficult to source? What sort of money are we talking for a pair?

I also forgot gileni as well.

I know of Martin Rueter who breeds in Germany (he seems to have a lot of timors), does anyone know of other German/Euro breeders as well?

Cheers


----------



## Barlow

Cotters2002 said:


> Wow, they are stunning, are the difficult to source? What sort of money are we talking for a pair?
> 
> I also forgot gileni as well.
> 
> I know of Martin Rueter who breeds in Germany (he seems to have a lot of timors), does anyone know of other German/Euro breeders as well?
> 
> Cheers


 A proven pair would set you back about £500. I sell hatchlings for £125 each. I'm expecting a clutch from my pair sometime soon as the females showing signs of beginning to cycle.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Dazzz said:


> Yeah this problem of not seeing my ackie during the week irked me as well, so I did something about it
> 
> Bought a 20 quid webcam and voila!
> Varanus on USTREAM: .
> 
> I can just go to that url while i'm at work and see my ackie, if she isnt asleep or climbing all over the cool end of the viv that is
> 
> Dazzz


:2thumb:very cool. . .I like


----------



## Khonsu

Can anybody assist, I have four ackies around 16 months or so old, I've repeatedly changed my mind on what sex they are, I've looked at body shape, tail thickness, girth of head, flexability of spurs etc, if I post photo's could anybody advise or better still is anybody local to Buxton who'd be willing to give them the once over.
Cheers
Aimo


----------



## rex636

Aimo said:


> Can anybody assist, I have four ackies around 16 months or so old, I've repeatedly changed my mind on what sex they are, I've looked at body shape, tail thickness, girth of head, flexability of spurs etc, if I post photo's could anybody advise or better still is anybody local to Buxton who'd be willing to give them the once over.
> Cheers
> Aimo


Bang some pics up mate they shouldn't be too hard to sex at 16 months


----------



## Khonsu

Will take some photo's this afternoon of underside & from above, I'm hoping to meet up with some from Sheffield so between hands on & photo's will hopefully get it sorted, cheers, Aimo


----------



## Khonsu

*OK,* *comments as to whether male/female please*

*First culprit is Ackiee No.1*


















*Naturally comes Ackie No. 2*


















*Unsuprisingly next comes Ackie No.3*


















*And finally Ackie No.4*


















*Final, finally, anybody any idea of sex of my solitary timorensis*


















*Cheers :notworthy:*


----------



## Reptor

Not the best pics to be overly sure but judging by them and my lack of experience I would say you
Seem very unlucky and have 4 males but as I said very hard to say as not of the best positions


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?23r1uq


----------



## glennwbp

hey guys, first post here, usually on monitors and tegu thread, but I have been offered a timor monitor, unsure which type as yet, and wondered if anyone had experience with these little guys and what to expect from one..feeding, behaviour, set up etc...before I commit....bit of background, I have beardies a bosc's monitor and a b/w tegu...any advice taken and digested fully and appreciated...thanks


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Aimo said:


> *OK,* *comments as to whether male/female please*
> 
> *First culprit is Ackiee No.1* male
> 
> image
> image
> 
> *Naturally comes Ackie No. 2* 50/50 on this one but leaning more towards male.
> 
> image
> image
> 
> *Unsuprisingly next comes Ackie No.3* - male
> 
> image
> image
> 
> *And finally Ackie No.4* - male
> 
> image
> image
> 
> *Final, finally, anybody any idea of sex of my solitary timorensis* i reckons male.... secondly thats not a timorensis its an auffenbergi or peacock monitor
> 
> image
> image
> 
> *Cheers :notworthy:*



Hope this helpts


----------



## rex636

Aimo said:


> *OK,* *comments as to whether male/female please*
> 
> *First culprit is Ackiee No.1*
> 
> image
> image
> 
> *Naturally comes Ackie No. 2*
> 
> image
> image
> 
> *Unsuprisingly next comes Ackie No.3*
> 
> image
> image
> 
> *And finally Ackie No.4*
> 
> image
> image
> 
> *Final, finally, anybody any idea of sex of my solitary timorensis*
> 
> image
> image
> 
> *Cheers :notworthy:*


Not sure about the Timor mate but I recon you have 4 males there bud.


----------



## Khonsu

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Hope this helpts


Bugger, looking like I suspected 4 males, anybody want to buy a male ackie !

On the Timor, the paperwork from the German breeder definately says timoeensis ???


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Aimo said:


> Bugger, looking like I suspected 4 males, anybody want to buy a male ackie !
> 
> On the Timor, the paperwork from the German breeder definately says timoeensis ???



Its an auffenbergi matey... the two are often confused a lot of european monitor folks dont recognise the differences... 

not that it makes any difference to care... its the same :lol2:


----------



## Dasker

Aimo said:


> Bugger, looking like I suspected 4 males, anybody want to buy a male ackie !
> 
> On the Timor, the paperwork from the German breeder definately says timoeensis ???


I might be interested in one of the males if you do end up selling them x) though it would likely have to be sent by reptile courier  

in ashford with no way of transportation XD


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Few pis'c for thos interested! :2thumb:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/207665-monitors-tegus-5514.html


----------



## Barlow

Aimo said:


> *OK,* *comments as to whether male/female please*
> 
> *First culprit is Ackiee No.1*
> 
> image
> image
> 
> *Naturally comes Ackie No. 2*
> 
> image
> image
> 
> *Unsuprisingly next comes Ackie No.3*
> 
> image
> image
> 
> *And finally Ackie No.4*
> 
> image
> image
> 
> *Final, finally, anybody any idea of sex of my solitary timorensis*
> 
> image
> image
> 
> *Cheers :notworthy:*


Hi mate. I would say 4 males judging from the pics but that's not to say one could surprise you and throw you some eggs. Stranger things have happened at sea.

The timor is deffo an auffenbergi. Too small to sex though. In my adult pair the male has red on the head and neck like yours but the female doesn't. I wouldn't use that as an indicator of sex though.

This is my male.


----------



## Khonsu

Thanks for all your replies peeps, looks definately like I've got 4 boys :censor:
Anyway at least i know where i stand, now need to look for females :gasp:
All pm's answered in respect of males for sale :2thumb:


----------



## Keith68

Reptor said:


> I think your substrate is way to dry and would be better being a sand soil mix needs to be slightly damp for good burrowing and humidity.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?bv0rsx


Ok I got some reptile jungle bedding substrate and mixed it with the sand so it's a lot less dry now. Also chucked a but wet live moss in the cave thing which he seems to love crawl around in. He sat for ages buried in it with just his head sticking out.


----------



## AWILLS10

*Red ackies in Hamm?*

Hi all, I have been looking at ackie breeders going to Hamm and have not seen one red ackie. I was just wondering whether anyone whos been to Hamm has seen any for sale? And if so do you remember a price, I have heard that they sell for about 200-250 but don't know if this is correct. Cheers.

Alex


----------



## Jaymz

Kims feeding time.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Sleeping freckled








quite heavily zoomed on phone. . .so sorry for image quality. . .but looked cute so took the shot!


----------



## Jaymz

cold blooded beast said:


> Sleeping freckled
> image
> quite heavily zoomed on phone. . .so sorry for image quality. . .but looked cute so took the shot!



Lil cracker there mate. Looks like hes had his fill of hoppers :no1:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Jaymz said:


> Lil cracker there mate. Looks like hes had his fill of hoppers :no1:


yes. . .yet again. ..I've fed him too much...but one BIG cr:censor tomorrow'n he'll be back to normal. ..


----------



## Jaymz

cold blooded beast said:


> yes. . .yet again. ..I've fed him too much...but one BIG cr:censor tomorrow'n he'll be back to normal. ..


Yep sounds familiar, they soon burn it off :2thumb:


----------



## St185

Hey, well the day of moving the little horrors is fast approaching, so I took afew pics of the build so far








Bog standard 4x2x2 with an extra foot added to the bottom so it's now 4x2x3








Home made stack








Random hide to go under the stack








And an unfinished backgroundy climby thing

Hope the little'uns like it when it's finished


----------



## Reptor

St185 said:


> Hey, well the day of moving the little horrors is fast approaching, so I took afew pics of the build so far
> image
> Bog standard 4x2x2 with an extra foot added to the bottom so it's now 4x2x3
> image
> Home made stack
> image
> Random hide to go under the stack
> image
> And an unfinished backgroundy climby thing
> 
> Hope the little'uns like it when it's finished


Nice looking background and hide ther. What's going into it?


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?blu3kd


----------



## St185

Thanks.
A pair of ackies


----------



## cold blooded beast

St185 said:


> Hey, well the day of moving the little horrors is fast approaching, so I took afew pics of the build so far
> image
> Bog standard 4x2x2 with an extra foot added to the bottom so it's now 4x2x3
> image
> Home made stack
> image
> Random hide to go under the stack
> image
> And an unfinished backgroundy climby thing
> 
> Hope the little'uns like it when it's finished





St185 said:


> Thanks.
> A pair of ackies


Think they'll love it ...I know some prefer their stacks without holes ... .just an observation ...can't say I have a preference as I use cork bark arranged for basking temp choice .. looking forward to your pics when the little fellas are in: victory:


----------



## St185

Hi thanks. Well to be fair the hole are experimental lol
There first stack didn't have any, so I thought I'd give it a go.. The holes are fairly close to the front and zig-zagged, if that makes sense.
And if they don't like it I'll make them a new one!  lol

Just can't wait to get it finished for them


----------



## Reptor

St185 said:


> Hi thanks. Well to be fair the hole are experimental lol
> There first stack didn't have any, so I thought I'd give it a go.. The holes are fairly close to the front and zig-zagged, if that makes sense.
> And if they don't like it I'll make them a new one!  lol
> 
> Just can't wait to get it finished for them


Mine have holes in and they seem to love it. Obviously it means the heat gradients aren't as accurate but they know what they like. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?qqr1jm


----------



## cold blooded beast

Reptor said:


> Mine have holes in and they seem to love it. Obviously it means the heat gradients aren't as accurate but they know what they like.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?qqr1jm


Think that's precisely the thing ..these aren't dumb animals ..they know what they want ..and move around to get it .. including the thermal gradient within their enclosure ..


----------



## Reptor

cold blooded beast said:


> Think that's precisely the thing ..these aren't dumb animals ..they know what they want ..and move around to get it .. including the thermal gradient within their enclosure ..


I couldn't agree more. They know what they want and when they want it lol


----------



## Jaymz

GOTCHA


----------



## Reptor

Jaymz said:


> GOTCHA
> 
> image


Stunning mate. I would love a pair of Kim's. Are yours skittish at all. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?1isx5q


----------



## Jaymz

Reptor said:


> Stunning mate. I would love a pair of Kim's. Are yours skittish at all.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?1isx5q


Cheers :2thumb:
Not really skittish. They're not scared of me at all and come to me for food etc but dont like being picked up. :2thumb:


----------



## AWILLS10

*Ackie set up*

Hi all, I have been told that ackies need deep substrate in their enclosures for digging and that it can be crucial for succesful breeding projects. However most normal vivs won't allow for a 6 inch substrate. I was just wondering whether I should get one custom built and if so what would be the ideal size for 2-3 of them? I was thinking of a 5x3x3? Cheers.

Alex


----------



## Dean Cheetham

AWILLS10 said:


> Hi all, I have been told that ackies need deep substrate in their enclosures for digging and that it can be crucial for succesful breeding projects. However most normal vivs won't allow for a 6 inch substrate. I was just wondering whether I should get one custom built and if so what would be the ideal size for 2-3 of them? I was thinking of a 5x3x3? Cheers.
> 
> Alex


5x3x3 is fine for a trio, nice deep substrate is a bonus.
I just use a really deep lay box :2thumb:


----------



## Reptor

Yea it's ok for too mine are in a 6x3x2 with 9" of substrate. They love burrowing. They have a network of tunnels now and with being so deep holds moisture brilliantly. I have tubes in corners that go to the bottom and once a week I pour water down them and during the week the heat draws it up through the soil 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?bv0ul3


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Hope everyone is alright on here. Been away from the site for a while, ackies seem to be on everyones agenda on here lately. Whos got eggs cooking, whos still breeding? Hope everyones monitors are getting on fine.
Im really missing my little guys and cant wait to get some more as soon as I can. : victory:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Hope everyone is alright on here. Been away from the site for a while, ackies seem to be on everyones agenda on here lately. Whos got eggs cooking, whos still breeding? Hope everyones monitors are getting on fine.
> Im really missing my little guys and cant wait to get some more as soon as I can. : victory:


 
Totally agree, ackies are all over the classifieds as well :whistling2:
Im still breeding mine and i have some eggs cooking :no1:
Things are doing great for me, getting a new GTM in a few weeks and have just come into pocession of a 2nd bosc : victory:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Dean Cheetham said:


> Totally agree, ackies are all over the classifieds as well :whistling2:
> Im still breeding mine and i have some eggs cooking :no1:
> Things are doing great for me, getting a new GTM in a few weeks and have just come into pocession of a 2nd bosc : victory:


Yea man, hope they dont become the new BD. I know my trio are doing well with their new owner, breeding already I hear. 
Rent contract ends in 3 months here, so I'll be making plans when I find a new place to get myself another trio, my heart says kims... my wallet and the missus says ackies.... Which means another viv build either way :mf_dribble:

Does that total 3 GTM's for you now? hows the breeding plan coming along? 

I could have easily bought a bosc the other day, poor little thing was in a rep shop on hay, with 1 rock and measly heating.. thing looked frightened and unwell. My common sense took over knowing I couldnt afford to look after it, poor sod, hope it finds somewhere. 

Any pics of the new bosc then? :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Hope everyone is alright on here. Been away from the site for a while, ackies seem to be on everyones agenda on here lately. Whos got eggs cooking, whos still breeding? Hope everyones monitors are getting on fine.
> Im really missing my little guys and cant wait to get some more as soon as I can. : victory:


Hi mate .. :2thumb:good to see ya pop in . So ..Back with beasts soon then ..good thing .. how's tricks?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Yea man, hope they dont become the new BD. I know my trio are doing well with their new owner, breeding already I hear.
> Rent contract ends in 3 months here, so I'll be making plans when I find a new place to get myself another trio, my heart says kims... my wallet and the missus says ackies.... Which means another viv build either way :mf_dribble:
> 
> Does that total 3 GTM's for you now? hows the breeding plan coming along?
> 
> I could have easily bought a bosc the other day, poor little thing was in a rep shop on hay, with 1 rock and measly heating.. thing looked frightened and unwell. My common sense took over knowing I couldnt afford to look after it, poor sod, hope it finds somewhere.
> 
> Any pics of the new bosc then? :2thumb:


Not long to go then bud :2thumb: found somewhere suitable?
I will have 3 GTM's yes :mf_dribble:
Pic's of the other bosc. mainly on the left of pic's.


----------



## AWILLS10

*Ackie set up*

Cheers for the advice everyone, I have a bit of time before I will be getting some so will probs go for a custom build so they have deep substrate. Also great advice about the pipes in the corner for humidity, I have never read about it but will deffo be using them now. I will post picks when I start the build in a month or so. Once again thankyou for the help.

Alex


----------



## St185

Hey guys, the finished viv








There's my girl exploring 
















My girl again lol








Not very good pics, but I hope you get the idea. 
My boy is being miserable and hiding


----------



## Reptor

I don't know of many ppl using but I was talking to someone about drainage and irrigation and this was the out come and it seems to work well for me and my ackies and that's all that matters. Aslong as they find it useful and aids them I'm happy. Good luck. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?q40bun


----------



## Reptor

. Yea it has def worked for me I don't know of any1 on here using it but I was talking to someone about drainage and irrigation and this is how we solved
The situation stops the water evaporating too quickly without soaking through the soil. The ackies seem to prefer it to how I used to do it and I they like I'm happy


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?xzkhic


----------



## cold blooded beast

St185 said:


> Hey guys, the finished vivimage
> There's my girl exploring
> image
> image
> My girl again lol
> image
> Not very good pics, but I hope you get the idea.
> My boy is being miserable and hiding


looks quite different NOT having poly/grout ALL over the entire back and some of the sides. . .should be easier to position other bits like cork tubes/bark I quite like it as an accent piece. . .bet the girl is clambering all over it. . .and is He tucked away in the stack:2thumb:chilling. . .or he REALLY got the hump with the disruption?


----------



## Reptor

St185 said:


> Hey guys, the finished vivimage
> There's my girl exploring
> image
> image
> My girl again lol
> image
> Not very good pics, but I hope you get the idea.
> My boy is being miserable and hiding


I think this is awesome looking and very different. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ugqekw


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> Hi mate .. :2thumb:good to see ya pop in . So ..Back with beasts soon then ..good thing .. how's tricks?


Thanks mate, nice to see the forum is still evolving, particularly this thread. Thats the plan, I miss having little creatures in the house to look after and watch. Well apart from the missus geckos... but they are horrible boring bitey little :censor:s! Monitors are awesome interesting bitey slightly larger :censor:'s :lol2:

You got your big un yet? hows things on that front?



Dean Cheetham said:


> Not long to go then bud :2thumb: found somewhere suitable?
> I will have 3 GTM's yes :mf_dribble:
> Pic's of the other bosc. mainly on the left of pic's.
> image
> image
> image


Wow hes a beauty, how do they do living together?

Yea not long, not found a place yet.. were looking next month.. the checklist is.

1. Get a house
2. Regrow my roach colonies
3. Build a 6x2x2.5
4. Buy some more ackies...


----------



## Dean Cheetham

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Thanks mate, nice to see the forum is still evolving, particularly this thread. Thats the plan, I miss having little creatures in the house to look after and watch. Well apart from the missus geckos... but they are horrible boring bitey little :censor:s! Monitors are awesome interesting bitey slightly larger :censor:'s :lol2:
> 
> You got your big un yet? hows things on that front?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow hes a beauty, how do they do living together?
> 
> Yea not long, not found a place yet.. were looking next month.. the checklist is.
> 
> 1. Get a house
> 2. Regrow my roach colonies
> 3. Build a 6x2x2.5
> 4. Buy some more ackies...


Same boat mate, most people dont allow pets! :devil:
Ah well just think, as soon as you find somewhere, you can have a collection you truely want, rather then getting "most suited to space" :2thumb: The Bosc's get on ok, huffing and puffing at first as expected but have calmed down now. 1 bonus is the 2nd Bosc is relatively tame even tho its been pushed from pillar to post! :whip:


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> You got your big un yet? hows things on that front?


Ummmmm. . .well. . .unfortunately the embryo didn't continue to develop and the egg failed. . .but. . .you know Steve. . .his animals will be on it in no time. . .hopefully with many more viable clutches


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Dean Cheetham said:


> Same boat mate, most people dont allow pets! :devil:
> Ah well just think, as soon as you find somewhere, you can have a collection you truely want, rather then getting "most suited to space" :2thumb: The Bosc's get on ok, huffing and puffing at first as expected but have calmed down now. 1 bonus is the 2nd Bosc is relatively tame even tho its been pushed from pillar to post! :whip:


Going to make sure reps are fine this time... Its just going to be me and Rachel this year instead of other housemates too so maybe we'll be luckier this year with it because it wont be annoying anyone else. 

Either way I cant wait to get some more ackies, got my red runner colony growing to accomodate already. Got 2 leopard geckos they can have for pudding too. :whistling2:

Thats surprising hes chilled, I met a bosc the other day like that though, all chilled out despite being moved a lot. Are they a breeding plan or just an interesting cohabit?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> Ummmmm. . .well. . .unfortunately the embryo didn't continue to develop and the egg failed. . .but. . .you know Steve. . .his animals will be on it in no time. . .hopefully with many more viable clutches


ahh thats a right shame mate.... .. a bit of patience and they will have another egg in no time... and you'll have another agonizing wait to see whether it hatches : victory:


----------



## St185

cold blooded beast said:


> looks quite different NOT having poly/grout ALL over the entire back and some of the sides. . .should be easier to position other bits like cork tubes/bark I quite like it as an accent piece. . .bet the girl is clambering all over it. . .and is He tucked away in the stack:2thumb:chilling. . .or he REALLY got the hump with the disruption?


Thanks, it's defiantly different and not too sure if I like it yet. The biggest reason for it being one sided is I didn't want it too close to the bulb. However aussi seems to like it.
And sydney appears to be sulking, he's not massive fan of being touched/moved. So he's hiding in an underground burrow I've put in.
Does need more branches and plants in.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Going to make sure reps are fine this time... Its just going to be me and Rachel this year instead of other housemates too so maybe we'll be luckier this year with it because it wont be annoying anyone else.
> 
> Either way I cant wait to get some more ackies, got my red runner colony growing to accomodate already. Got 2 leopard geckos they can have for pudding too. :whistling2:
> 
> Thats surprising hes chilled, I met a bosc the other day like that though, all chilled out despite being moved a lot. Are they a breeding plan or just an interesting cohabit?


 
For now its just a temporary thing, but im waiting to see it go to the toilet, so i can have a good guess at sex.
It went earlier but i only caught the tail end of it so didnt get a chance to see, but from what i saw its "bits" didnt flare at the end but thats means nothing really, it could have just not fully everted.


----------



## St185

Reptor said:


> I think this is awesome looking and very different.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ugqekw


Thanks again.
Any comments/things I could do better are welcome  lol


----------



## Dazzz

*Plants for Ackie vivs*

Having just cleaned out and refreshed my 4x2x2 ackie viv this weekend I thought it might be time to look at putting some greenery in there.

Any ackie owners out there got any good tips for live plants that work well in ackie vivs?

Dazzz


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Dazzz said:


> Having just cleaned out and refreshed my 4x2x2 ackie viv this weekend I thought it might be time to look at putting some greenery in there.
> 
> Any ackie owners out there got any good tips for live plants that work well in ackie vivs?
> 
> Dazzz


Ive used spider plants, small dragon trees, that tall grassy stuff you get from garden centres, Just look for hardy non toxic plants. Remeber your insects may eat them and this may be passed into your ackies  Thats my viv below and what plants were in it.. they thrived well too.


----------



## Christoffer90

1.1 V. Auffenbergi for your eyes: victory:
One of the photos is from a cell, so kinda bad quality, but hope ya'll enjoy


----------



## Barlow

Christoffer90 said:


> 1.1 V. Auffenbergi for your eyes: victory:
> One of the photos is from a cell, so kinda bad quality, but hope ya'll enjoy
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Beautiful mate. Did the guy who sold them to you have any breeding success with them?


----------



## Christoffer90

Barlow said:


> Beautiful mate. Did the guy who sold them to you have any breeding success with them?


Thanks alot : victory:
I doubt he has had any success with them, and I believe he rather gave it up to move on to another project or something like that, but I really want to give it a go, and if it doesnt work, then it doesnt work, I'll still keep them as cool ''pets''. 

I have alot of questions to ask the seller, and as soon as I get answers about breeding records and so on, I'll let you know


----------



## cold blooded beast

Christoffer90 said:


> 1.1 V. Auffenbergi for your eyes: victory:
> One of the photos is from a cell, so kinda bad quality, but hope ya'll enjoy
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Lol ..I Really WILL stop remarking on you choice of words ..Over here we refer to them as MOBILE phones ... Sending it from your cell ..Could imply prison cell! ... Lol ..funny though ..I'd probably have more space for Monitors if I WERE in prison :whistling2:


----------



## Christoffer90

cold blooded beast said:


> Lol ..I Really WILL stop remarking on you choice of words ..Over here we refer to them as MOBILE phones ... Sending it from your cell ..Could imply prison cell! ... Lol ..funny though ..I'd probably have more space for Monitors if I WERE in prison :whistling2:


Haha, all right, what happened was... I took the picture with my mobile, while I was in the cell in Indonesia, and this fella walked into my cell, and then I did a breakout, and I brought him with me! Really.. That IS what happened! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Christoffer90 said:


> Haha, all right, what happened was... I took the picture with my mobile, while I was in the cell in Indonesia, and this fella walked into my cell, and then I did a breakout, and I brought him with me! Really.. That IS what happened! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


So long as you smuggled me some indo-:no1:Varanids


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> So long as you smuggled me some indo-:no1:Varanids


And me :2thumb: ... or at least some eggs with a good chance of hatching :mf_dribble:


----------



## Christoffer90

Haha, no no fellas, you have to go through the same hell as me to get them!
All right.. I'll be nice and give you some good eggs :2thumb: lol


----------



## kitschyduck

Hey guys,

I was just wondering - What does it mean when an ackie makes wave motions with it's tail when it's looking at another ackie?


----------



## varanus87

kitschyduck said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was just wondering - What does it mean when an ackie makes wave motions with it's tail when it's looking at another ackie?


Come get some ......: victory:


----------



## kitschyduck

varanus87 said:


> Come get some ......: victory:


LOL, they were squabbling over locusts, so that makes sense! Is there any behaviour that I should be looking out for to tell what sex they might be? I've noticed one is slightly bigger than the other and one is more slender, but that might be because one is getting more food. They were born last November.


----------



## varanus87

kitschyduck said:


> LOL, they were squabbling over locusts, so that makes sense! Is there any behaviour that I should be looking out for to tell what sex they might be? I've noticed one is slightly bigger than the other and one is more slender, but that might be because one is getting more food. They were born last November.
> 
> Males generally larger and Bulkier than females...... and with mating behavior a friend of mine had two boys that used to mount each other for domineering reasons so no def just cause they mount ..... Other than that wen they go toilet ..... I'm no expert on these guys but I'm sure more ppl will tell u better and more in depth than me .... But I tried ....:lol2:


----------



## leopardgecko36

*monitor sex*

guys i need a second opinion on the sex of my, thpought to be female, i think that is is possibly a male...

















any ideas???


----------



## Dean Cheetham

leopardgecko36 said:


> guys i need a second opinion on the sex of my, thpought to be female, i think that is is possibly a male...imageimage
> image
> 
> any ideas???


Not sure from them pic's but it looks overweight or a gravid female.
Do you have just the one?


----------



## Chris18

Dean Cheetham said:


> Not sure from them pic's but it looks overweight or a gravid female.
> Do you have just the one?


Totally agree with this, it's a blimp.


----------



## azza23

leopardgecko36 said:


> guys i need a second opinion on the sex of my, thpought to be female, i think that is is possibly a male...imageimage
> image
> 
> any ideas???


Thats the biggest ackie ive seen, she looks either up the duff or needs to lay off the pudding cups :lol2:


----------



## Paul P

leopardgecko36 said:


> guys i need a second opinion on the sex of my, thpought to be female, i think that is is possibly a male...imageimage
> image
> 
> any ideas???



I'm going totally opposite and saying that's a male.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Paul P said:


> I'm going totally opposite and saying that's a male.


A chubby one :lol2:


----------



## slinky_k

would a fake waterfall be ok in a ackies viv


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Dean Cheetham said:


> Not sure from them pic's but it looks overweight or a gravid female.
> Do you have just the one?


My thoughts exactly.

Lol at chris aswell 'Blimp' .... have you been watching 'stand by me?'


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> Lol at chris aswell 'Blimp' .... have you been watching 'stand by me?'


Stand By Me "Nothing Like a Smoke After a Meal" - YouTube

@ 1.20 ish ... 'what a blimp, no sh:censor:, she looks like a thanksgiving turkey'

Best film ever!


----------



## Barlow

leopardgecko36 said:


> guys i need a second opinion on the sex of my, thpought to be female, i think that is is possibly a male...imageimage
> image
> 
> any ideas???


Overweight female. What are your basking temps?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Overweight Female... i can see where pauls getting male from though its the fat neck... :lol2:


----------



## Paul P

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Overweight Female... i can see where pauls getting male from though its the fat neck... :lol2:


I'll have another look when I get home, but looking at the photo on my phone the ocillations , they look to well defined for a female.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Paul P said:


> I'll have another look when I get home, but looking at the photo on my phone the ocillations , they look to well defined for a female.



to be honest i dont like the ocelli method... theres a few pairs of reds and yellows out there where the females have the bullseye ocelli and the males have the females wishwashy one, 

the spurs ive seen males with little ones and females with big ones, 

one thing i haven't seen yet is a female with a male head and a male with a female head.


----------



## leopardgecko36

Yer I received her that weight, been trying to slim her down by hardly feeding her/him... But she always manages to snatch one from the others, basking temps are around 63 and the other is a little cooler 55? You guys got any tips on how to slim her down...? 

She/he has been displaying strange behaviour lately, been sitting on top of everyone, my definate female and male, very gerky movements and snout nuzzling and occasionally a nip, but no really attempt at mating... What's going on there??


----------



## leopardgecko36

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> to be honest i dont like the ocelli method... theres a few pairs of reds and yellows out there where the females have the bullseye ocelli and the males have the females wishwashy one,
> 
> 
> What is this ocelli method, how go you do it?


----------



## cold blooded beast

leopardgecko36 said:


> ShaneLuvsMonitors said:
> 
> 
> 
> to be honest i dont like the ocelli method... theres a few pairs of reds and yellows out there where the females have the bullseye ocelli and the males have the females wishwashy one,
> 
> 
> What is this ocelli method, how go you do it?
> 
> 
> 
> He's talking about how clearly defined the markings are ...ie is their a clear ocelli formation ...(suggestion of male) or are the markings less pronounced and appear more as a spot than a ring (suggestion of being female) ....a lot of the more experienced keepers think this unreliable ... I'm inclined to think that as exceptions always exist .. I wouldn't solely rely on the method personally
Click to expand...


----------



## leopardgecko36

she has been showing some very male behavoir towards my other female as well... here watchj this:

Ackies mating? - YouTube


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

leopardgecko36 said:


> she has been showing some very male behavoir towards my other female as well... here watchj this:
> 
> Ackies mating? - YouTube


ackies of all ages/sex's engage in this its perfectly normal and is NOT mating behaviour true mating is extremely intensive and lasts from a few hours to a few days.


----------



## leopardgecko36

They were at it for a good 4 hours, they are still lying together asleep, form tiersness?? It was proberly longer than that cause I wasnt here all day...


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

leopardgecko36 said:


> They were at it for a good 4 hours, they are still lying together asleep, form tiersness?? It was proberly longer than that cause I wasnt here all day...


 
based on that they didnt lock up at all during the video. Did the Top females tail at any point lock up with the other?


----------



## leopardgecko36

Not that I saw, looked like she might of been trying to, but the other one didn't seem to let her. If this isn't mating activity, then what is "she" doing??


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/837974-ackies.html

:gasp:....

Ive made an offer.. with only 3 months left on my contract I will plan on hiding them from landlord in a vivexotic LX48, slid under my bed when he comes around:whistling2: until I move out completely.... better conditions than what they are in now!


----------



## Chris18

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/837974-ackies.html
> 
> :gasp:....
> 
> Ive made an offer.. with only 3 months left on my contract I will plan on hiding them from landlord in a vivexotic LX48, slid under my bed when he comes around:whistling2: until I move out completely.... better conditions than what they are in now!


I hope you didn't offer how much they're asking for... Considering I paid £150 for a hatchling and 4 foot full set up  I'm guessing they must be only a couple months old MAX or so I'm hoping... Considering I think that's too small for even a crested gecko it must be a squeeze for ackies, not to mention the temps can't be right unless you go and the mesh is melting lol...


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Chris18 said:


> I hope you didn't offer how much they're asking for... Considering I paid £150 for a hatchling and 4 foot full set up  I'm guessing they must be only a couple months old MAX or so I'm hoping... Considering I think that's too small for even a crested gecko it must be a squeeze for ackies, not to mention the temps can't be right unless you go and the mesh is melting lol...


I certainly didnt offer the asking price!! Ive looked through the guys profile, he buys and sells things nilly willy.. no posts anywhere but the classifieds... Hopefully they wont be in too bad a condition.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

leopardgecko36 said:


> Not that I saw, looked like she might of been trying to, but the other one didn't seem to let her. If this isn't mating activity, then what is "she" doing??



Dominance bud :2thumb:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Well he thinks £250 is a fair price to pay for 2 ackies and an exo terra. es told me where to go... So ive politely :whip: informed him of the price he would expect and that his setup is pathetic for 2 monitors:devil:


----------



## GWilliamson

*Ackies and Water*

My Ackies are driving me crazy. I'm sure they do it just to wind me up, but within seconds of cleaning their water dish and putting in fresh water, turn my back for two minutes and they will all have charged through the dish umpteen times and turned a dish of fresh clean water into a dish of muddy sludge. 

So today while they were all basking, I move the dish to a corner they don't seem to go into much, away from their basking lights. Cleaned dish, fresh water. Twenty minutes later I look again, they are all still basking and the water dish is full of sludge again. I swear one of the perverse little buggers winked at me.

What is it with Ackies and water !!!!

Being serious, I'm keen to make sure they always have some fresh water for when they do need to drink, and to keep the humidity right, but its a real challenge. They are still quite small and are in a 5ft x 2ft 6 x 2ft viv with enough room to stick in a small waterfall in a corner, but before trying that I wondered if anyone had used one of these Exo Terra "Water Well" things that only have the small dish that they couldn't actually run through but can drink from ?

I have a trip coming up where I will be able to feed and water them in the morning but won't be back until late the next day by which time they would have turned the dish of water into sludge which will have dried out. They probably won't have come to any harm, but I'm uneasy at the thought of them not having access to water.

Any suggestions ?


----------



## Dazzz

GWilliamson said:


> My Ackies are driving me crazy. I'm sure they do it just to wind me up, but within seconds of cleaning their water dish and putting in fresh water, turn my back for two minutes and they will all have charged through the dish umpteen times and turned a dish of fresh clean water into a dish of muddy sludge.
> 
> So today while they were all basking, I move the dish to a corner they don't seem to go into much, away from their basking lights. Cleaned dish, fresh water. Twenty minutes later I look again, they are all still basking and the water dish is full of sludge again. I swear one of the perverse little buggers winked at me.
> 
> What is it with Ackies and water !!!!
> 
> Any suggestions ?


I put a large shallow plastic tub in with mine as a bath and as she is going through it numerous times a day she is spreading water round the viv and keeping the humidity up as well, its a complete mud bath in the tub at the end of the week, but then so is her water dish every day. I dont think they worry about a bit of muddy drinking water to be honest.

Dazzz


----------



## cold blooded beast

GWilliamson said:


> My Ackies are driving me crazy. I'm sure they do it just to wind me up, but within seconds of cleaning their water dish and putting in fresh water, turn my back for two minutes and they will all have charged through the dish umpteen times and turned a dish of fresh clean water into a dish of muddy sludge.
> 
> So today while they were all basking, I move the dish to a corner they don't seem to go into much, away from their basking lights. Cleaned dish, fresh water. Twenty minutes later I look again, they are all still basking and the water dish is full of sludge again. I swear one of the perverse little buggers winked at me.
> 
> What is it with Ackies and water !!!!
> 
> Being serious, I'm keen to make sure they always have some fresh water for when they do need to drink, and to keep the humidity right, but its a real challenge. They are still quite small and are in a 5ft x 2ft 6 x 2ft viv with enough room to stick in a small waterfall in a corner, but before trying that I wondered if anyone had used one of these Exo Terra "Water Well" things that only have the small dish that they couldn't actually run through but can drink from ?
> 
> I have a trip coming up where I will be able to feed and water them in the morning but won't be back until late the next day by which time they would have turned the dish of water into sludge which will have dried out. They probably won't have come to any harm, but I'm uneasy at the thought of them not having access to water.
> 
> Any suggestions ?


Messy Ackies. . .winker. .. lol


----------



## cold blooded beast

Few of my VTO again. . chilling as the lights dim for bed
































sad to say. . .but seems this thread is slowing down . . .don't let it die guys


----------



## bumbleyjoe

Lol! My male does exactly the same thing everyday!!



GWilliamson said:


> My Ackies are driving me crazy. I'm sure they do it just to wind me up, but within seconds of cleaning their water dish and putting in fresh water, turn my back for two minutes and they will all have charged through the dish umpteen times and turned a dish of fresh clean water into a dish of muddy sludge.
> 
> So today while they were all basking, I move the dish to a corner they don't seem to go into much, away from their basking lights. Cleaned dish, fresh water. Twenty minutes later I look again, they are all still basking and the water dish is full of sludge again. I swear one of the perverse little buggers winked at me.
> 
> What is it with Ackies and water !!!!
> 
> Being serious, I'm keen to make sure they always have some fresh water for when they do need to drink, and to keep the humidity right, but its a real challenge. They are still quite small and are in a 5ft x 2ft 6 x 2ft viv with enough room to stick in a small waterfall in a corner, but before trying that I wondered if anyone had used one of these Exo Terra "Water Well" things that only have the small dish that they couldn't actually run through but can drink from ?
> 
> I have a trip coming up where I will be able to feed and water them in the morning but won't be back until late the next day by which time they would have turned the dish of water into sludge which will have dried out. They probably won't have come to any harm, but I'm uneasy at the thought of them not having access to water.
> 
> Any suggestions ?


----------



## St185




----------



## St185

Some pics of the storrs I'm looking after at the min


----------



## cold blooded beast

St185 said:


> Some pics of the storrs I'm looking after at the min


I'd not wanna give give em back ..chunky lil things ..


----------



## Paul P

St185 said:


> Some pics of the storrs I'm looking after at the min


Look more like ackies , are you sure they are storri?


----------



## St185

Haha I don't wanna give them back, love the little buggers already lol

The pics are pants, but yeah they are


----------



## St185

St185 said:


> Haha I don't wanna give them back, love the little buggers already lol
> 
> The pics are pants, but yeah they are


Sorry about the short one, my boss just walked in oops lol
If my phone would take a better pic you can tell the difference in pattern between ackies and these. 
I'll try and get better ones tonight, it'll be easier than trying to explain


----------



## nicnet

For those who have not yet read this thread please come over and lets have your imput

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ant-discussion-viv-temperatures-please-3.html


----------



## Paul P

St185 said:


> Sorry about the short one, my boss just walked in oops lol
> If my phone would take a better pic you can tell the difference in pattern between ackies and these.
> I'll try and get better ones tonight, it'll be easier than trying to explain


Definitely 2 x ackies and 1 x stores, and keeping them together is a recipe for disaster, to say it hasn't yet doesn't mean it won't.


----------



## azza23

nicnet said:


> For those who have not yet read this thread please come over and lets have your imput
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ant-discussion-viv-temperatures-please-3.html


you took my advice on changing the name then :2thumb: and its a good thread aswell:no1: P.S i still wouldnt use a stat with a basking bulb :lol2::lol2:


----------



## nicnet

lol yeah but you can get away with it. new keepers should be advised to use one.

Same as if I put my hand into a fish tank, i can tell you the temp to within a couple degrees. Its getting used to the temps with experience. No experience means hot vivs if there is no stat. Just safer for the reptiles is all. 

Alas I don't want to pull this thread off topic ;p


----------



## St185

Paul P said:


> Definitely 2 x ackies and 1 x stores, and keeping them together is a recipe for disaster, to say it hasn't yet doesn't mean it won't.


I'm not wanting to get into an argument here, but what makes you think two are ackies? 
I have two ackies, and these storrs look nothing like ackies, pattern wise.


----------



## Paul P

St185 said:


> I'm not wanting to get into an argument here, but what makes you think two are ackies?
> I have two ackies, and these storrs look nothing like ackies, pattern wise.


For one, if they were all storri chances are 1 or 2 would be dead by now, keeping them in pairs or singular is the only way. I'll have another look later on the pc when I get home, phone pics don't really do any animal any justice, but as I day will look again when I get home.


----------



## azza23

V.storri storri









v. acanthurus









Heres some clear pics for comparisment, i havnt got a clue as ive never kept either species, but thought this may help.....well i hope: victory:


----------



## azza23

by the way im in no way implying paul p dosnt know the difference, the pictures were for st185's benifit so he can check against his ackies/storri's


----------



## St185

Paul P said:


> For one, if they were all storri chances are 1 or 2 would be dead by now, keeping them in pairs or singular is the only way. I'll have another look later on the pc when I get home, phone pics don't really do any animal any justice, but as I day will look again when I get home.


I have read that storrs are aggressive towards each other and I understand your concern. (I do share it)
But as I mentioned, I'm looking after them for awhile, and they have been housed together for as long as they have been alive. I'm not saying that fighting won't happen in future tho. 
But I've done what I can to try help the situation by giving them two basking stacks, tunnels to hide in and other bits of wood/logs. I know it's not ideal tho.
So I'll have a word with the guy that owns them and see if we can come up with a better solution.

Thanks for kicking me up the arse (in a good way)


----------



## St185

azza23 said:


> by the way im in no way implying paul p dosnt know the difference, the pictures were for st185's benifit so he can check against his ackies/storri's


Thanks azza23 and he is a she 
Not meaning to sound rude, but I know all 3 are defo storri. 
As I've mentioned I own ackies.

Paul p anymore info about storri would be very much appreciated, as I can't really find any good caresheets e.c.t for them.


----------



## azza23

St185 said:


> Thanks azza23 and he is a she
> Not meaning to sound rude, but I know all 3 are defo storri.
> As I've mentioned I own ackies.
> 
> Paul p anymore info about storri would be very much appreciated, as I can't really find any good caresheets e.c.t for them.


:blush::blush::blush: sorry she!!:lol2:


----------



## St185

No problem, it's hard to tell with user names! Lol


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

St185 said:


> Thanks azza23 and he is a she
> Not meaning to sound rude, but I know all 3 are defo storri.
> As I've mentioned I own ackies.
> 
> Paul p anymore info about storri would be very much appreciated, as I can't really find any good caresheets e.c.t for them.


 
Same as ackies : victory: aside from the behavourial difference of killing each other when kept in groups/pairs 

Keep em the same.


----------



## St185

Thanks Shane, viv/husbandry wise I am. It's the killing each other that's the problem.
Is it just sexually mature storrs that are aggressive?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

St185 said:


> Thanks Shane, viv/husbandry wise I am. It's the killing each other that's the problem.
> Is it just sexually mature storrs that are aggressive?


 
They just dont get on well with conspecifics dont know why... possibly a solitary species in the wild and only come together to mate... and we force them to live together 24/7.


----------



## St185

I see what your saying. It's just these three "seem" okay with each other. That's why I thought it would be maturity thing.

Either way, I'll speak to the bloke that owns them and see if we can separate them.. Last thing I want is a dead storrs on my hands!


----------



## Paul P

St185 said:


> Thanks azza23 and he is a she
> Not meaning to sound rude, but I know all 3 are defo storri.
> As I've mentioned I own ackies.
> 
> Paul p anymore info about storri would be very much appreciated, as I can't really find any good caresheets e.c.t for them.


I have raised groups together only untill they reach sexual maturity at around the year mark, adult females will not tollerate other females and the same can be said of housing 2 males together. Their fights can be extremely violent and the loss of digits or limbs or even deaths are very common amongst those being housed together. 
Kept alone however they are fantastic monitors to keep, even with them being smaller than ackies they have twice the confidence and character without a doubt.


----------



## St185

Paul P said:


> I have raised groups together only untill they reach sexual maturity at around the year mark, adult females will not tollerate other females and the same can be said of housing 2 males together. Their fights can be extremely violent and the loss of digits or limbs or even deaths are very common amongst those being housed together.
> Kept alone however they are fantastic monitors to keep, even with them being smaller than ackies they have twice the confidence and character without a doubt.


Thanks Paul p and everyone else for the info


----------



## cold blooded beast

Paul P said:


> I have raised groups together only untill they reach sexual maturity at around the year mark, adult females will not tollerate other females and the same can be said of housing 2 males together. Their fights can be extremely violent and the loss of digits or limbs or even deaths are very common amongst those being housed together.
> Kept alone however they are fantastic monitors to keep, even with them being smaller than ackies they have twice the confidence and character without a doubt.


The remark about the confidence I've heard a few times about them .. 
Lovely little thing those fellas: victory:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Just found myself 2 suitable setups, fully kitted out, like new condition... £150! 

The ball is rolling for some monitors!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## jambo1984

woke up this morning to find my two ackies doing this ...they where sold as a pair but ive been told there both males ..so it might be a dominance thing or i might just have a small male


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

jambo1984 said:


> woke up this morning to find my two ackies doing this ...they where sold as a pair but ive been told there both males ..so it might be a dominance thing or i might just have a small male
> image


That looks like 'locking up' to me.... But Ive not really had any experience breeding so I wouldnt actually know... but im sure I can see some graphic ummm.... 'Insertion of componentry' shall we call it...


----------



## jambo1984

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> That looks like 'locking up' to me.... But Ive not really had any experience breeding so I wouldnt actually know... but im sure I can see some graphic ummm.... 'Insertion of componentry' shall we call it...


Time will tell mate all I can do is wait


----------



## Dean Cheetham

jambo1984 said:


> Time will tell mate all I can do is wait


They do look pretty locked up Jambo, could well be a pair : victory:


----------



## jambo1984

Dean Cheetham said:


> They do look pretty locked up Jambo, could well be a pair : victory:


:no1:i'm hoping mate


----------



## jack_rep

hey, on the look out for a young ackie for sale, ideally in the yorkshire area. Anyone seen any advertised?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

jack_rep said:


> hey, on the look out for a young ackie for sale, ideally in the yorkshire area. Anyone seen any advertised?


Some guys on here breed them, not sure who has clutches cooking, but I would advise getting it from a breeder on here, you know your getting top quality then : victory:


----------



## Tony31

jambo1984 said:


> woke up this morning to find my two ackies doing this ...they where sold as a pair but ive been told there both males ..so it might be a dominance thing or i might just have a small male
> image


Fingers crossed but without wanting to put a downer on things my females do this quite regularly. Never seen a pair of males be that convincing though.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Tony31 said:


> Fingers crossed but without wanting to put a downer on things my females do this quite regularly. Never seen a pair of males be that convincing though.


I think I can see some male genitalia in the picture though : victory:


----------



## Tony31

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I think I can see some male genitalia in the picture though : victory:


I think you may well be right, cant be 100% though.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Tony31 said:


> I think you may well be right, cant be 100% though.


Definitely : victory:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

males will mate with males and it will look like full on mating after all every hole is a goal :lol2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> males will mate with males and it will look like full on mating after all every hole is a goal :lol2:


SHANE!!!!!!!
:lol2:


----------



## Jaymz

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> after all every hole is a goal :lol2:


:censor: Shane, thats got to win quote of the year :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Reptor

Definately looks like they are locked together mating to me. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?pdrpuj


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Jaymz said:


> :censor: Shane, thats got to win quote of the year :lol2::lol2:


Don't encourage him!!!!
:lol2:


----------



## jack_rep

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Some guys on here breed them, not sure who has clutches cooking, but I would advise getting it from a breeder on here, you know your getting top quality then : victory:



Cheers for the tip. Ill have to keep my eyes peeled for clutches.


Getting the viv set up ready for one comes on sale, what do people recommend for substrate for ackies? Caresheets ive read suggest topsoil and sand mixture?

Cheers


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Reptor said:


> Definately looks like they are locked together mating to me.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?pdrpuj



Yes well well find out if theres any eggs in may : victory: 

And when i say males will mate males i mean full on copulation i..e insertion of the hemipenis etc


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jo-jo-beans said:


> SHANE!!!!!!!
> :lol2:





Jaymz said:


> :censor: Shane, thats got to win quote of the year :lol2::lol2:



:whistling2: innocent thats me


----------



## Jaymz

jo-jo-beans said:


> Don't encourage him!!!!
> :lol2:


:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> 'Insertion of componentry'


Heard it called MANY things before. . .even tried to do it literally like some of the terms. . .but I have to say. . .NEXT time. . .it's definitely "insertion of componentry"






:lol2::lol2::lol2::no1::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> Heard it called MANY things before. . .even tried to do it literally like some of the terms. . .but I have to say. . .NEXT time. . .it's definitely "insertion of componentry"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2::no1::lol2::lol2::lol2:



Im reasonably sure i heard gina say recently you finding the right spot to perform "insertion of componentry" 

was a :censor: miracle :whistling2:


----------



## varanus87

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Im reasonably sure i heard gina say recently you finding the right spot to perform "insertion of componentry"
> 
> was a :censor: miracle :whistling2:


A second night of banter ..... Were here we go again ... :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Im reasonably sure i heard gina say recently you finding the right spot to perform "insertion of componentry"
> 
> was a :censor: miracle :whistling2:


believe you misheard . . .She said I performed miraculously. . .and we made a miracle. . .:2thumb:. . .anyhow. . .whats new mate?


----------



## cold blooded beast

varanus87 said:


> A second night of banter ..... Were here we go again ... :lol2:


You'd have it no other way. . .:2thumb:


----------



## varanus87

cold blooded beast said:


> You'd have it no other way. . .:2thumb:


U have all the fun .....:no1:

On a non take the piss out of Marcus note ..... worked :censor: out with the OH and back on for a tree moni ...whoop whoop ... But back to the blood bath ... Marcus ur reply pls ...:lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

varanus87 said:


> U have all the fun .....:no1:
> 
> On a non take the piss out of Marcus note ..... worked :censor: out with the OH and back on for a tree moni ...whoop whoop ... But back to the blood bath ... Marcus ur reply pls ...:lol2:


actually. . .no I can keep it on topic still. . .so come on then.. .which tree's it gonna be?. . .great news too: victory:


----------



## varanus87

cold blooded beast said:


> actually. . .no I can keep it on topic still. . .so come on then.. .which tree's it gonna be?. . .great news too: victory:


I still don't knw m8 ... I'm negotiating a pair or single .... Green yellow or blue .... Depends wot I can afford :lol2: as all will burn a hole in my pocket ...:whistling2: cheers for staying on topic bud


----------



## cold blooded beast

varanus87 said:


> I still don't knw m8 ... I'm negotiating a pair or single .... Green yellow or blue .... Depends wot I can afford :lol2: as all will burn a hole in my pocket ...:whistling2: cheers for staying on topic bud


Well ya just can't go wrong. . they're all incredible. . .but whilst NICE blues are amazing. . .I think yellows have a stunning vibrancy that's pretty hard to equal. . .I'm not such a massive fan of black TM's but even appreciate the sheen to them. . .when the light catches em just right. . .the scales are like tiny gems. . .very attractive. ..don't even get me started on Kordys. . .like I said. . .I really don't think you can go far wrong. . .prehensile tails to go nutz for:mf_dribble:


----------



## varanus87

cold blooded beast said:


> Well ya just can't go wrong. . they're all incredible. . .but whilst NICE blues are amazing. . .I think yellows have a stunning vibrancy that's pretty hard to equal. . .I'm not such a massive fan of black TM's but even appreciate the sheen to them. . .when the light catches em just right. . .the scales are like tiny gems. . .very attractive. ..don't even get me started on Kordys. . .like I said. . .I really don't think you can go far wrong. . .prehensile tails to go nutz for:mf_dribble:


That's my dilemma m8 ... They are so goooood .... 1 day I prefere the blues then the other day a yellow then a black ... Like a child at a sweet shop ...:lol2: u and ur tails Marcus tut tut I was trying to keep the heat off you ... Lay low play it cool and that :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

varanus87 said:


> That's my dilemma m8 ... They are so goooood .... 1 day I prefere the blues then the other day a yellow then a black ... Like a child at a sweet shop ...:lol2: u and ur tails Marcus tut tut I was trying to keep the heat off you ... Lay low play it cool and that :lol2:






Good evening everyone. . .my name is Marcus. . . .and I. .I... ..I'm a Tailaholic!!:mf_dribble:


----------



## varanus87

cold blooded beast said:


> Good evening everyone. . .my name is Marcus. . . .and I. .I... ..I'm a Tailaholic!!:mf_dribble:


Good start for us Marcus ... The first step in recovery is admitting u have a problem.....


Hi evening all my name is Chris and I like ..... Gular regions ... There I said it ... I feel free now:lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

varanus87 said:


> Good start for us Marcus ... The first step in recovery is admitting u have a problem.....
> 
> 
> Hi evening all my name is Chris and I like ..... Gular regions ... There I said it ... I feel free now:lol2:


There. . .see. . .don't hear any of the "claw" freaks coming forward now do ya?

and just remember prolapse is part of recovery. . . .
. . .!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cold blooded beast

cold blooded beast said:


> There. . .see. . .don't hear any of the "claw" freaks coming forward now do ya?
> 
> and just remember prolapse is part of recovery. . . .
> . . .!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




:lol2: RELAPSE. . . .I meant REEEEEEELAPSE


----------



## varanus87

cold blooded beast said:


> There. . .see. . .don't hear any of the "claw" freaks coming forward now do ya?
> 
> and just remember prolapse is part of recovery. . . .
> . . .!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Cowardly claw freaks .... They are all the same ... I may relapse but no prolapse for me ... I hope :whistling2:


----------



## varanus87

cold blooded beast said:


> :lol2: RELAPSE. . . .I meant REEEEEEELAPSE


Yrrrrrrr sure u did ...:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

varanus87 said:


> Cowardly claw freaks .... They are all the same ... I may relapse but no prolapse for me ... I hope :whistling2:


Just keep Shane away from ya back end n all'll be cool


lol. ..there'll another onslaught when he reads that
:Na_Na_Na_Na:
people. . I of to do Dad type stuff. . .catch ya soon


----------



## varanus87

cold blooded beast said:


> Just keep Shane away from ya back end n all'll be cool
> 
> 
> lol. ..there'll another onslaught when he reads that
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> people. . I of to do Dad type stuff. . .catch ya soon


Nice sign off m8.... Allways leave with an insult ...:lol2: night bud


----------



## Jaymz

cold blooded beast said:


> There. . .see. . .don't hear any of the "claw" freaks coming forward now do ya?
> 
> and just remember prolapse is part of recovery. . . .
> . . .!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Did someone say "CLAWS" :mf_dribble:


----------



## varanus87

Jaymz said:


> Did someone say "CLAWS" :mf_dribble:


Yep ... We r operating a varanid anonymity club ..... Time to own up to ur perverted ways ...:lol2: claws I mean ...:whistling2:


----------



## Jaymz

varanus87 said:


> Yep ... We r operating a varanid anonymity club ..... Time to own up to ur perverted ways ...:lol2: claws I mean ...:whistling2:


I own up to nothing, CLAWS rule :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## varanus87

Jaymz said:


> I own up to nothing, CLAWS rule :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


Calm urself .... Repeat after me Gooosefraba gooosefrabba ....woooosa wooooosa ....:lol2:


----------



## Jaymz

varanus87 said:


> Calm urself .... Repeat after me Gooosefraba gooosefrabba ....woooosa wooooosa ....:lol2:


Oh :censor: the varanid anonymity club rehab mantra :gasp: I'm off................








:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## varanus87

Jaymz said:


> Oh :censor: the varanid anonymity club rehab mantra :gasp: I'm off................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


:welcomerfuk::rotfl::lolsign::jump::roll2: on that note I def gotta get some beauty sleep night all ... Stay classy


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> Heard it called MANY things before. . .even tried to do it literally like some of the terms. . .but I have to say. . .NEXT time. . .it's definitely "insertion of componentry"
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2::no1::lol2::lol2::lol2:





ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Im reasonably sure i heard gina say recently you finding the right spot to perform "insertion of componentry"
> 
> was a :censor: miracle :whistling2:





cold blooded beast said:


> Good evening everyone. . .my name is Marcus. . . .and I. .I... ..I'm a Tailaholic!!:mf_dribble:



Marcus, Shane, I've missed you guys!!!!!
:lol2::flrt::lol2::flrt:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Jaymz said:


> I own up to nothing, TAILS rule :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


tis true


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> believe you misheard . . .She said I performed miraculously. . .and we made a miracle. . .:2thumb:. . .anyhow. . .whats new mate?


 
:lol2: made my day matey... 

all good this end buddy... started planning a new pond for the mrs turtles.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jo-jo-beans said:


> Marcus, Shane, I've missed you guys!!!!!
> :lol2::flrt::lol2::flrt:


Loveable rogues thats us... well i am marcus is the weird uncle you wish woudnt turn up at parties but still does... 

Luv ya man :lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

varanus87 said:


> That's my dilemma m8 ... They are so goooood .... 1 day I prefere the blues then the other day a yellow then a black ... Like a child at a sweet shop ...:lol2: u and ur tails Marcus tut tut I was trying to keep the heat off you ... Lay low play it cool and that :lol2:


 
Blues pick em carefull if not you end up with a washed out looking rag doll... whereas kordys im yet to see a bad un same goes for resingeri they can just look like washed out greens...


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> Just keep Shane away from ya back end n all'll be cool
> 
> 
> lol. ..there'll another onslaught when he reads that
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> people. . I of to do Dad type stuff. . .catch ya soon


:lol2: OI punk you know i only have eyes for you :Na_Na_Na_Na:



varanus87 said:


> Nice sign off m8.... Allways leave with an insult ...:lol2: night bud


----------



## rex636

Evening folks, guess what? Caught short AGAIN as these little beauty's decided to hatch after 93 days!


----------



## varanus87

rex636 said:


> Evening folks, guess what? Caught short AGAIN as these little beauty's decided to hatch after 93 days!
> imageimageimage


Nice pics ...... Wanna donate 1 to meeeeeee :lol2:


----------



## rex636

I would love to mate but I'm pretty sure there all spoken for .


----------



## varanus87

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Blues pick em carefull if not you end up with a washed out looking rag doll... whereas kordys im yet to see a bad un same goes for resingeri they can just look like washed out greens...


Yer I totally knw wot u mean ........... I've seen bad examples of all the colours except the kordos altho I've only ever seen the kordos that were at rainhams rep reserve ..... Tbh I think the blacks are stunning and I haven't seen a washed out 1 of those yet...:whistling2: I think they are soooo bright at birth and then into adulthood they lose there colour ya knw ...: victory: also I wanna get cb or Cbb ...... I would papers if I was to buy a yellow green or blue and blacks well ... Is have to go to DRD as pretty much most Prasinus are wc uummmm I mean cf ....


----------



## varanus87

rex636 said:


> I would love to mate but I'm pretty sure there all spoken for .


I sulking now ...:lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

varanus87 said:


> Yer I totally knw wot u mean ........... I've seen bad examples of all the colours except the kordos altho I've only ever seen the kordos that were at rainhams rep reserve ..... Tbh I think the blacks are stunning and I haven't seen a washed out 1 of those yet...:whistling2: I think they are soooo bright at birth and then into adulthood they lose there colour ya knw ...: victory:


yeah i do know exactly what you mean.. that being said... im yet to see a bad v. boehmei either...


----------



## rex636

varanus87 said:


> I sulking now ...:lol2:


Not as much as my missis will be when I set up there viv in the living room lol


----------



## varanus87

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> yeah i do know exactly what you mean.. that being said... im yet to see a bad v. boehmei either...


Not guna lie ... I have yet to see a boehmei at all in the flesh ne way :whistling2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

varanus87 said:


> Not guna lie ... I have yet to see a boehmei at all in the flesh ne way :whistling2:


 
Gorgeous matey... black and gold :no1:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Marcus, Shane, I've missed you guys!!!!!
> :lol2::flrt::lol2::flrt:


well. . .ya would wouldn't ya. . .I mean...obvious one that!!!:2thumb:


ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> :lol2: made my day matey...
> 
> all good this end buddy... started planning a new pond for the mrs turtles.


good a project on the go. . .will you post shots on shelled?



ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Loveable rogues thats us... well i am marcus is the weird uncle you wish woudnt turn up at parties but still does...
> 
> Luv ya man :lol2:


Weird uncle Scar. . . ."You have NO IDEA":gasp:



Lion king



ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> :lol2: OI punk you know i only have eyes for you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeah. . .I DO know!!. . .







that's the problem:lol2:


----------



## varanus87

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Gorgeous matey... black and gold :no1:


I emailed a few ppl over the pond about them and found that all babies were spoken for for about a million years ... and these were the pairs that handnt breed b4 or had no viable eggs or even locked ...:lol2: I pmd night gecko about the info shipment but I really don't wanna do wc I mean cf tbh ... If I can avoid it ya knw ...:2thumb: I don't mind spending a bit more for cb or cbb


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

varanus87 said:


> I emailed a few ppl over the pond about them and found that all babies were spoken for for about a million years ... and these were the pairs that handnt breed b4 or had no viable eggs or even locked ...:lol2: I pmd night gecko about the info shipment but I really don't wanna do wc I mean cf tbh ... If I can avoid it ya knw ...:2thumb: I don't mind spending a bit more for cb or cbb


Your ok with WC so long as they are hatchling size... get a small group keep em together and go from there :2thumb: 

There is a french chap breeding boehmei on a regular basis but as you say... waiting list a mile long :lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> well. . .ya would wouldn't ya. . .I mean...obvious one that!!!:2thumb:
> 
> good a project on the go. . .will you post shots on shelled?
> 
> 
> Weird uncle Scar. . . ."You have NO IDEA":gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> Lion king
> 
> 
> Yeah. . .I DO know!!. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's the problem:lol2:


 I suppose i could do... :2thumb:


----------



## slinky_k

*just thought id show a couple of pics of my viv build for my ackies (when i get them)*

used to look like this


----------



## varanus87

slinky_k said:


> used to look like thisimage
> 
> image
> image
> image


Niiiiiiiice ...:mf_dribble:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

slinky_k said:


> used to look like thisimage
> 
> image
> image
> image


Nice one : victory:.

XR


----------



## Rhyss

been advised to ask on here if anyone has any yellow akies for sale either near grimsby or can get a courier preferable hatchling to uvinile thanks.


----------



## varanus87

Rhyss said:


> been advised to ask on here if anyone has any yellow akies for sale either near grimsby or can get a courier preferable hatchling to uvinile thanks.


Try the classifieds m8 ... Ackies pop up alp the time .... Hope that helps ...:2thumb:


----------



## jambo1984

Well all those ackies I've wandering about the sexes of..had a phonecall lastnight saying that I've had eggs in the viv so I defo know I've got a female...happy day's


----------



## varanus87

jambo1984 said:


> Well all those ackies I've wandering about the sexes of..had a phonecall lastnight saying that I've had eggs in the viv so I defo know I've got a female...happy day's


Congratulations ...

:no1:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jambo1984 said:


> Well all those ackies I've wandering about the sexes of..had a phonecall lastnight saying that I've had eggs in the viv so I defo know I've got a female...happy day's



Good luck with em mukka and it just goes to show... monitors are little buggers to get the sexs right :lol2:


----------



## Barlow

Well the eggs definately survived the moving house business, even though the temporary incubator dropped to 75F for a night. These are my first 2nd generation of hatchlings and the parents are barely 10 months old still.









There are 6 in this clutch and I'm rearing up 5 for myself. Can you tell I can't get enough of ackies lol? 

Here's a viv I'm building to rear them up in. I've added support for the area of deep substrate and also put in some polystyrene to make sure the dirt stays nice and warm for them. I've just got to add a ply skin over the top of the polystyrene then the inside is going to be coated with a 2 part epoxy garage floor paint.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> Well the eggs definately survived the moving house business, even though the temporary incubator dropped to 75F for a night. These are my first 2nd generation of hatchlings and the parents are barely 10 months old still.
> image
> 
> There are 6 in this clutch and I'm rearing up 5 for myself. Can you tell I can't get enough of ackies lol?
> 
> Here's a viv I'm building to rear them up in. I've added support for the area of deep substrate and also put in some polystyrene to make sure the dirt stays nice and warm for them. I've just got to add a ply skin over the top of the polystyrene then the inside is going to be coated with a 2 part epoxy garage floor paint.
> image
> image


Looking good mukka :no1:


----------



## varanus87

Barlow said:


> Well the eggs definately survived the moving house business, even though the temporary incubator dropped to 75F for a night. These are my first 2nd generation of hatchlings and the parents are barely 10 months old still.
> image
> 
> There are 6 in this clutch and I'm rearing up 5 for myself. Can you tell I can't get enough of ackies lol?
> 
> Here's a viv I'm building to rear them up in. I've added support for the area of deep substrate and also put in some polystyrene to make sure the dirt stays nice and warm for them. I've just got to add a ply skin over the top of the polystyrene then the inside is going to be coated with a 2 part epoxy garage floor paint.
> image
> image


Glad it all worked out for u ..... U will have ackies coming out of ur ears soon...:lol2:


----------



## Barlow

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Looking good mukka :no1:


Cheers Shane. How are things going? I've not been on here as much recently. Doing up the house aswell as viv building.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> Cheers Shane. How are things going? I've not been on here as much recently. Doing up the house aswell as viv building.



Not so bad mukka struggling on monitorless :lol2:


----------



## Barlow

varanus87 said:


> Glad it all worked out for u ..... U will have ackies coming out of ur ears soon...:lol2:


 I already have matey. Peacock female looks gravid too.


----------



## Barlow

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Not so bad mukka struggling on monitorless :lol2:


 Anything on the horizon?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> Anything on the horizon?



Monitor shed... then argus's and flavis poss merts... if i can squeeze em in :lol2:

Poss red ackies as well... I dunno bud... :lol2:


----------



## varanus87

Barlow said:


> I already have matey. Peacock female looks gravid too.


That's great news m8 .... Successful year so far then ...:no1:


ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Monitor shed... then argus's and flavis poss merts... if i can squeeze em in :lol2:
> 
> Poss red ackies as well... I dunno bud... :lol2:


Hate to cut in and all .... That's good news for u then Shane .... May not b monitorless for much longer then ? ? ? Work in progress to keep focused on then .... Good news ....:2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Monitor shed... then argus's and flavis poss merts... if i can squeeze em in :lol2:
> 
> Poss red ackies as well... I dunno bud... :lol2:


 Cool. You know I'm at the top of the list for flavi babies. 3 for £50?:lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> Cool. You know I'm at the top of the list for flavi babies. 3 for £50?:lol2:


:lol2: The sheds being done along with the house mukka... Another year or so. 


Im sure well work something out... depending on who gets there first :lol2:


----------



## Barlow

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> :lol2: The sheds being done along with the house mukka... Another year or so.
> 
> 
> Im sure well work something out... depending on who gets there first :lol2:


 Shane, I just emailed you a PDF of the ackie caresheet I'm working on. It's taking a while but I want it to be good. Have a look and tell us what you think so far.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> Shane, I just emailed you a PDF of the ackie caresheet I'm working on. It's taking a while but I want it to be good. Have a look and tell us what you think so far.



Looking good buddy :no1: 

Cant see anything that id change.


----------



## Barlow

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Looking good buddy :no1:
> 
> Cant see anything that id change.


 Thanks Shane. I'll email you the completed version before I post it.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> Thanks Shane. I'll email you the completed version before I post it.




Nice work mukka :no1: 

The monitor FAQs on the way :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

not so much movement in here. . .so. . .when photobucket works its wonders. . .will post some VTO shots over there!!!
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/207665-monitors-tegus-5726.html#post9986859
enjoy:2thumb:


----------



## adwraith

this is the quietest i've seen this thread in a long time(been lurking for a while on the basis of having no monitors yet...)-so i thought i'd ask you guys a question i've been wondering for a while.

I'm hoping to get some ackies in the next couple of years(2 years is probably a realistic target) and a 1.2 trio seems like a good group to have. I was just wondering how people go about putting a group together?
i'd like to raise from young and will be contacting a breeder in around a year so that i can be on a waiting list(i'd much rather get it from an experienced breeder and from what i've read their eggs are usually accounted for before hatching!just need to find the right breeder now :lol2 but at young ages they can't be sexed accurately, well that's in my knowledge...maybe i'm wrong! so do people get say 4 or 5, grow them on and then sell a couple/make more than one group? and then if you did they'd be from the same clutch so potentially breeding from them doesn't seem a great idea...so maybe 2 pairs from different breeders?

Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Barlow

adwraith said:


> this is the quietest i've seen this thread in a long time(been lurking for a while on the basis of having no monitors yet...)-so i thought i'd ask you guys a question i've been wondering for a while.
> 
> I'm hoping to get some ackies in the next couple of years(2 years is probably a realistic target) and a 1.2 trio seems like a good group to have. I was just wondering how people go about putting a group together?
> i'd like to raise from young and will be contacting a breeder in around a year so that i can be on a waiting list(i'd much rather get it from an experienced breeder and from what i've read their eggs are usually accounted for before hatching!just need to find the right breeder now :lol2 but at young ages they can't be sexed accurately, well that's in my knowledge...maybe i'm wrong! so do people get say 4 or 5, grow them on and then sell a couple/make more than one group? and then if you did they'd be from the same clutch so potentially breeding from them doesn't seem a great idea...so maybe 2 pairs from different breeders?
> 
> Any input would be greatly appreciated!


 Hi. First off, all ackies are pretty much related in some way anyway as australia doesn't allow the export of any of it's wildlife so what we work with are all derived from a few smuggled animals. Also monitors are not prone to problems from inbreeding. I've yet to hear about a case. Inbreeding actually occurs naturally in the wild. 

The best way to get a pair/trio is to raise up a group of hatchlings together. The monitors become bonded with each other. I have raised up groups of 5 without issue but I reccomend leaving on the basking lights 24/7. In a group there is a natural pecking order and 24/7 basking allows the less dominant animals to come out and bask when the more dominant ones are asleep. You also have to have food in there at all times to allow the less dominant to feed as much as they like, rather than be bullied away from the food/basking.

They cannot be sexed as hatchlings but they develop secondary sexual characteristics from about 5 months of age.


----------



## adwraith

Barlow said:


> Hi. First off, all ackies are pretty much related in some way anyway as australia doesn't allow the export of any of it's wildlife so what we work with are all derived from a few smuggled animals. Also monitors are not prone to problems from inbreeding. I've yet to hear about a case. Inbreeding actually occurs naturally in the wild.
> 
> The best way to get a pair/trio is to raise up a group of hatchlings together. The monitors become bonded with each other. I have raised up groups of 5 without issue but I reccomend leaving on the basking lights 24/7. In a group there is a natural pecking order and 24/7 basking allows the less dominant animals to come out and bask when the more dominant ones are asleep. You also have to have food in there at all times to allow the less dominant to feed as much as they like, rather than be bullied away from the food/basking.
> 
> They cannot be sexed as hatchlings but they develop secondary sexual characteristics from about 5 months of age.


cheers for the reply!i wondered if that might be the case to some extent because of the australian laws, but thought it might be the kind of thing that was advisable rather than necessary to avoid.sounds like i was over complicating things. thanks for the advice on raising the hatchling group, i've read something similar before(possibly on here...). thanks for clearing things up! now to get the viv plans drawn up...and moved out of my current house :bash:


----------



## Barlow

adwraith said:


> cheers for the reply!i wondered if that might be the case to some extent because of the australian laws, but thought it might be the kind of thing that was advisable rather than necessary to avoid.sounds like i was over complicating things. thanks for the advice on raising the hatchling group, i've read something similar before(possibly on here...). thanks for clearing things up! now to get the viv plans drawn up...and moved out of my current house :bash:


 When building a viv it is important to allow for a minimum of 12" of substrate to allow them to burrow and lay eggs. Here is my latest unfinished build for raising up a group of 5 hatchlings that hatched last week. I have incorporated polystyrene insulation around the sides to keep the substrate warm.


----------



## Barlow

Forgot the pics:blush:


----------



## azza23

Barlow said:


> Forgot the pics:blush:
> image
> image


how big is that mate? I want to make something similar using the same base design as yours but on a larger scale for the argus, what wood did you use etc how did you fix the polystirine in :2thumb:


----------



## slinky_k

*ackies viv coming on slowly*

just on building a retes stack and guna put a bridge from the retes stack to the ledge,putting the log somewhere else and need a few more decorations and will be done


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

slinky_k said:


> just on building a retes stack and guna put a bridge from the retes stack to the ledge,putting the log somewhere else and need a few more decorations and will be done
> image
> image


Looks good man. Dont want to burst your bubble but you want that vent sealed and covered! Keep every drop of humidity in that viv as you can : victory:


----------



## azza23

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Looks good man. Dont want to burst your bubble but you want that vent sealed and covered! Keep every drop of humidity in that viv as you can : victory:


i would of left the vent out completly:blush:


----------



## slinky_k

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Looks good man. Dont want to burst your bubble but you want that vent sealed and covered! Keep every drop of humidity in that viv as you can : victory:


yer thats my next plan cos am painting it cos it looks crap that colour.do u mean shut it aswell so keep as much humidity as possible


----------



## slinky_k

i no what your sayin but how would they get their ventilation without a vent


----------



## azza23

slinky_k said:


> i no what your sayin but how would they get their ventilation without a vent


the crack between the glass, and opening it daily for feeding/water changes: victory:


----------



## slinky_k

azza23 said:


> the crack between the glass, and opening it daily for feeding/water changes: victory:


ok cheers.well am sealing it tomorrow and i can just shut the vent as it has a slider to open and shut,then wen i build an even bigger viv this can be used for something else that can use the vent for lol.i new they needed high humidity thats y i have painted 8 coats of yacht varnish on the bottom and 10 inches high lol,just didnt relise they needed so little ventilations,thanks for that much appreciated.i wud of only been on here in a couple of months asking for tips on how to raise the hunidity lol/


----------



## Barlow

azza23 said:


> how big is that mate? I want to make something similar using the same base design as yours but on a larger scale for the argus, what wood did you use etc how did you fix the polystirine in :2thumb:


It's a 4x2x2 just for raising hatchlings. Too small for an adult enclosure though. I built it with 18mm spruce plywood from B&Q. Poly was stuck with no more nails but the polystyrene is getting covered by another layer of ply then the whole of the inside will get a few coats of a 2 part epoxy floor paint.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Here ya go slinky: 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/839249-monitors-dehydration.html#post9933031


----------



## azza23

Barlow said:


> It's a 4x2x2 just for raising hatchlings. Too small for an adult enclosure though. I built it with 18mm spruce plywood from B&Q. Poly was stuck with no more nails but the polystyrene is getting covered by another layer of ply then the whole of the inside will get a few coats of a 2 part epoxy floor paint.


quality mate, i will be looking forward to seeing pics when finished:2thumb:


----------



## slinky_k

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Here ya go slinky:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/839249-monitors-dehydration.html#post9933031


cheers mate al have a read through it now


----------



## AWILLS10

*Starting an ackie enclosure*

Hi all, I am planning on building an ackie viv for a group of 3 or 4 which I hope to breed in the future. I am looking for any and all advice in regards to the viv and its contents. For example what the best wood to use? Best sub depth? Dimensions (I know the bigger the better but can't really be any longer than 7 feet wide)? Ackie speciifc tips like ventilation and retes stacks? Basically could you all just pass on your wisdom so I can give them the homes they deserve. I have done reading but not about building my own, and I know there is a lot of info on this thread but thought I would keep it ticking over. Thank you in advance.

Alex


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

AWILLS10 said:


> Hi all, I am planning on building an ackie viv for a group of 3 or 4 which I hope to breed in the future. I am looking for any and all advice in regards to the viv and its contents. For example what the best wood to use? Best sub depth? Dimensions (I know the bigger the better but can't really be any longer than 7 feet wide)? Ackie speciifc tips like ventilation and retes stacks? Basically could you all just pass on your wisdom so I can give them the homes they deserve. I have done reading but not about building my own, and I know there is a lot of info on this thread but thought I would keep it ticking over. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Alex


For a group of 3-4 try and make the viv as large as you possibly can. Barlow raised a 5 in a 5x3x3, I raised a 3 in a 4x2x2 for a while then moved them into a 6x3x3. If you can go 6x3x3 or bigger then you'll be a very commited keeper and will likely have a lot of success with a large group as they will have more space to get away from one another, but this size is not really neccessary for their overall wellbeing.

Build the vivarium yourself, try not to buy and flatpacked stuff as they dont make any monitor suitable vivariums. Use 18 plywood or something similar, stay away from MDF, I made an MDF viv and it tore itself to pieces with swelling from the humidity.

You want the vivarium fully sealed, this includes sealing the wood with strong yacht or pond varnish to prevent the himidity entering the wood, dont install any vents. 

You want your hot side surface temperatures to be 140f (measured with infra red heat gun) and your cool side air temperatures to be around 90f (measured with a thermometer). 

When you build the viv go as high as you can, around 3-3.5 feet if you can, this will allow you to get a massive substrate depth of 1ft+, Barlow on here has a picture on the previous page of his recent build, that entire bottom area below the viewing glass is for substrate. Keep the substrate warm and moist, this keeps humidity high (around 80% is ideal) and keeps monitors warm in their burrows.

For heating use a bank of halogen basking lights of around 40-50W, 2-3 lights should be sufficient for a smaller viv, place this bank over the top of a retes stack and hang it on a chain from the viv ceiling, the distance between bulbs and basking surface can then be adjusted to create your ideal temperates. You will not need a thermostat, but play around with temperaures before buying your monitors to get the right.

Im sure Ive covered the basics, but some more experienced guys will correct any errors.


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> For a group of 3-4 try and make the viv as large as you possibly can. Barlow raised a 5 in a 5x3x3, I raised a 3 in a 4x2x2 for a while then moved them into a 6x3x3. If you can go 6x3x3 or bigger then you'll be a very commited keeper and will likely have a lot of success with a large group as they will have more space to get away from one another, but this size is not really neccessary for their overall wellbeing.
> 
> Build the vivarium yourself, try not to buy and flatpacked stuff as they dont make any monitor suitable vivariums. Use 18 plywood or something similar, stay away from MDF, I made an MDF viv and it tore itself to pieces with swelling from the humidity.
> 
> You want the vivarium fully sealed, this includes sealing the wood with strong yacht or pond varnish to prevent the himidity entering the wood, dont install any vents.
> 
> You want your hot side surface temperatures to be 140f (measured with infra red heat gun) and your cool side air temperatures to be around 90f (measured with a thermometer).
> 
> When you build the viv go as high as you can, around 3-3.5 feet if you can, this will allow you to get a massive substrate depth of 1ft+, Barlow on here has a picture on the previous page of his recent build, that entire bottom area below the viewing glass is for substrate. Keep the substrate warm and moist, this keeps humidity high (around 80% is ideal) and keeps monitors warm in their burrows.
> 
> For heating use a bank of halogen basking lights of around 40-50W, 2-3 lights should be sufficient for a smaller viv, place this bank over the top of a retes stack and hang it on a chain from the viv ceiling, the distance between bulbs and basking surface can then be adjusted to create your ideal temperates. You will not need a thermostat, but play around with temperaures before buying your monitors to get the right.
> 
> Im sure Ive covered the basics, but some more experienced guys will correct any errors.


Are you still using 2 of those 3. 3x3x3 modules mate? ...


----------



## DannyDee

How much does it roughly cost to feed a trio of ackies each week? Starting as youngsters to the cost of adults??


----------



## rex636

Hi mate, I'm roughly £10 a week to feed my four adult ackies but I also have a good colony of dubia roaches which does save you a lot of money.


----------



## DannyDee

rex636 said:


> Hi mate, I'm roughly £10 a week to feed my four adult ackies but I also have a good colony of dubia roaches which does save you a lot of money.


Cheers mate, that isn't too bad. Would it be possible to feed them exclusively on dubia roaches, providing they are well fed before offering them to the monitors?


----------



## rex636

Variety is the spice of life mate but dubias can make up a large part of there diet with the odd cricket ,locust,mealworms and pinkie feed


----------



## Dean Cheetham

Some pic's here people :2thumb:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/844904-green-tree-monitors-bosc-monitor.html


----------



## AWILLS10

*Thank you*



SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> For a group of 3-4 try and make the viv as large as you possibly can. Barlow raised a 5 in a 5x3x3, I raised a 3 in a 4x2x2 for a while then moved them into a 6x3x3. If you can go 6x3x3 or bigger then you'll be a very commited keeper and will likely have a lot of success with a large group as they will have more space to get away from one another, but this size is not really neccessary for their overall wellbeing.
> 
> Build the vivarium yourself, try not to buy and flatpacked stuff as they dont make any monitor suitable vivariums. Use 18 plywood or something similar, stay away from MDF, I made an MDF viv and it tore itself to pieces with swelling from the humidity.
> 
> You want the vivarium fully sealed, this includes sealing the wood with strong yacht or pond varnish to prevent the himidity entering the wood, dont install any vents.
> 
> You want your hot side surface temperatures to be 140f (measured with infra red heat gun) and your cool side air temperatures to be around 90f (measured with a thermometer).
> 
> When you build the viv go as high as you can, around 3-3.5 feet if you can, this will allow you to get a massive substrate depth of 1ft+, Barlow on here has a picture on the previous page of his recent build, that entire bottom area below the viewing glass is for substrate. Keep the substrate warm and moist, this keeps humidity high (around 80% is ideal) and keeps monitors warm in their burrows.
> 
> For heating use a bank of halogen basking lights of around 40-50W, 2-3 lights should be sufficient for a smaller viv, place this bank over the top of a retes stack and hang it on a chain from the viv ceiling, the distance between bulbs and basking surface can then be adjusted to create your ideal temperates. You will not need a thermostat, but play around with temperaures before buying your monitors to get the right.
> 
> Im sure Ive covered the basics, but some more experienced guys will correct any errors.


Cheers, this is very informative and gives me a lot to start on. I will probably make it 6x3x3.5-4 then, when I get started I will post pics to get feedback to make sure I'm doing everything right. I will probably use barlows idea of some sort of insulation to keep the substrate temps hot and stable. Once again thank you for your time and advice.

Alex


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> Are you still using 2 of those 3. 3x3x3 modules mate? ...


Dont have the ackies any more do I :'(

They are gone too though, They swelled up too, will only do personal builds from now on with ply and varnish.


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Dont have the ackies any more do I :'(
> 
> They are gone too though, They swelled up too, will only do personal builds from now on with ply and varnish.


didn't know if anything else had taken up residence . . I knew they were going/gone :sad:


----------



## jambo1984

Barlow said:


> Forgot the pics:blush:
> image
> image


Nice idea mate you know I'm robbing the concept on my next build :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> didn't know if anything else had taken up residence . . I knew they were going/gone :sad:


Its currently housing a large yellow burmese about 30 miles from me.


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Its currently housing a large yellow burmese about 30 miles from me.


seems as though I've been one of the few lucky ones with my vivexotic unit. . .. .although I did use a ridonkulous amount of silicone sealant


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

I used 2 tubes on the modx... It managed to get through the melamine itself which I found strange.


----------



## DannyDee

Just wondering if any of you die hard ackie breeders have put together a care sheet??


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

DannyDee said:


> Just wondering if any of you die hard ackie breeders have put together a care sheet??


I believe Barlow is in the process of doing an awesome one!


----------



## DannyDee

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I believe Barlow is in the process of doing an awesome one!


Brilliant, I was hoping someone like him had one. Looking forward to reading it.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I believe Barlow is in the process of doing an awesome one!



Ive had a sneek preview... :no1:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> For a group of 3-4 try and make the viv as large as you possibly can. Barlow raised a 5 in a 5x3x3, I raised a 3 in a 4x2x2 for a while then moved them into a 6x3x3. If you can go 6x3x3 or bigger then you'll be a very commited keeper and will likely have a lot of success with a large group as they will have more space to get away from one another, but this size is not really neccessary for their overall wellbeing.
> 
> Build the vivarium yourself, try not to buy and flatpacked stuff as they dont make any monitor suitable vivariums. Use 18 plywood or something similar, stay away from MDF, I made an MDF viv and it tore itself to pieces with swelling from the humidity.
> 
> You want the vivarium fully sealed, this includes sealing the wood with strong yacht or pond varnish to prevent the himidity entering the wood, dont install any vents.
> 
> You want your hot side surface temperatures to be 140f (measured with infra red heat gun) and your cool side air temperatures to be around 90f (measured with a thermometer).
> 
> When you build the viv go as high as you can, around 3-3.5 feet if you can, this will allow you to get a massive substrate depth of 1ft+, Barlow on here has a picture on the previous page of his recent build, that entire bottom area below the viewing glass is for substrate. Keep the substrate warm and moist, this keeps humidity high (around 80% is ideal) and keeps monitors warm in their burrows.
> 
> For heating use a bank of halogen basking lights of around 40-50W, 2-3 lights should be sufficient for a smaller viv, place this bank over the top of a retes stack and hang it on a chain from the viv ceiling, the distance between bulbs and basking surface can then be adjusted to create your ideal temperates. You will not need a thermostat, but play around with temperaures before buying your monitors to get the right.
> 
> Im sure Ive covered the basics, but some more experienced guys will correct any errors.



cool side 90f? bit hot there buddy round 80f


----------



## fergaljay

Hi im looking to get a pair of ackies would a 2.5ft x 2ft x 3ft high viv be ok plus how deep would you say the substrate needs to be would 6" be ok?

Thanks for any help - feel free to private message me

Bec


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

fergaljay said:


> Hi im looking to get a pair of ackies would a 2.5ft x 2ft x 3ft high viv be ok plus how deep would you say the substrate needs to be would 6" be ok?
> 
> Thanks for any help - feel free to private message me
> 
> Bec


Definately not, that size wouold never be okay for them, not even when they are hatchlings. 6'' is okay, but not ideal.


----------



## slinky_k

so whos taking ackie babys to donny show


----------



## St185

Hey guys, good news my baby has laid 5 more eggs today. Don't think one is going to make it tho, it doesnt look right, which is a shame. 
I have a question (I'm sure I've asked it before tho) it's about the egg laying site.
This time she wasn't happy about the placement and laid them in the substrate. Should I get rid of the box or should I just move it around till she's happy with it?
And where do you lot place them, if you have them?
Thanks


----------



## slinky_k

Just thought I wud test run my viv.and I put a platform there so i cud get a basking temp.the probe is about 4 inches from the reflector and hits 45 degrees.I was hoping it wud hit 60. I'm using a par 38 80w.maybe I shud try the par 38 120w.what do u guys think as if thats to hot they will have layers on the Retes to drop down.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Could anyone give me any advice on taming my ackie?? As when i first got him/her from dean in late 11 the ackie seem to be alright just a bit skittish but now he/she is being quiet aggressive. When i pick him/her up now he turns around and bites and then runs off, i would just like to know how i can make him more friendly.

XR


----------



## Reptor

XtremeReptiles said:


> Could anyone give me any advice on taming my ackie?? As when i first got him/her from dean in late 11 the ackie seem to be alright just a bit skittish but now he/she is being quiet aggressive. When i pick him/her up now he turns around and bites and then runs off, i would just like to know how i can make him more friendly.
> 
> XR


Hiya mate, how are things. Is he just aggressive in the viv or outside aswell? My male from Barlow was huffy and puffy as quite young and bolshy but soon tamed down to the point of letting me pick him up but never likes it would prefer I didn't lol. But may of helped by the females seeming to like me lol. So copied them.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Reptor said:


> Hiya mate, how are things. Is he just aggressive in the viv or outside aswell? My male from Barlow was huffy and puffy as quite young and bolshy but soon tamed down to the point of letting me pick him up but never likes it would prefer I didn't lol. But may of helped by the females seeming to like me lol. So copied them.


Not sure really as he/she doesnt huff and puff but turns around and bites, he just doesnt it doesnt show any signs but he will continue to bite if i continue to handle. He has made me bleed everytime little bugger :devil:. So you got any tips ??

XR


----------



## St185

XtremeReptiles said:


> Not sure really as he/she doesnt huff and puff but turns around and bites, he just doesnt it doesnt show any signs but he will continue to bite if i continue to handle. He has made me bleed everytime little bugger :devil:. So you got any tips ??
> 
> XR


He might not tame down, when I got my male he was small and skittish. I tried taming him exactly the same as my female, the female is tame now and he still hates me. So I don't handle him unless it's absolutly necessary.

But keep trying tho, he/she might calm down. Just be patient and do it at his/hers pace.
Have you got him/her hand feeding yet?


----------



## Reptor

XtremeReptiles said:


> Not sure really as he/she doesnt huff and puff but turns around and bites, he just doesnt it doesnt show any signs but he will continue to bite if i continue to handle. He has made me bleed everytime little bugger :devil:. So you got any tips ??
> 
> XR


Try not to pick him up unless you really have too. Just stroke him for now get him to lick your hand and keep near him he should learn to trust you so shouldn't bite but as says above he may never tame with being handled but you never know he may put up with it like mine. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?apbtrr


----------



## Barlow

I have now posted my Ackie care sheet. Hope you all like it.http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...680-ackie-care-requirements.html#post10014951


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

Barlow said:


> I have now posted my Ackie care sheet. Hope you all like it.http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...680-ackie-care-requirements.html#post10014951


:notworthy:


----------



## jambo1984

hi guys i noticed that one of the ackie holes had dissapeared so i had a little dig and found another 9 eggs but while i was digging i knocked a couple ..forgive me though im only a novice


----------



## slinky_k

Wud it be ok to use a par 38 coloured bulb in a ackies viv.seen a green or blue one


----------



## cold blooded beast

couple of Freckled over there
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/207665-monitors-tegus-5798.html#post10021975


----------



## cold blooded beast

More shots. . .as I didn't think so much of the other ones. . .
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/847400-freckled-monitor.html#post10023601


----------



## adamholtom85

My ackies have been mating for the ladt few days but i know they havent been successfull as she keeps running away, my basic question is if my temps are too high can they disturb them wanting to mate?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leopardgecko36

i have a couple of questions. firstly is this ackies male or female, cause i have got no idea now.









bear in mind she is a big one. (i rewcived her overwieght, managed to shave of about 100g still huge though)

also is this a male?









finally i have some breeding questions:

i have another female who seems to be laying eggs but she only lays about 3 ish at a time? seems to little?
i was told that she was around 2 when i got her been a year now so 3 its not an age thing is it?
also she layed 3 last week, she burried 2 and then just droped one on a rock under a basking light??? i have figgured my substrate temps are to low, around 27 celcius?? is this a majour factor in nesting?

also they all went moldy, dont think they were fertile. what am i doing wrong!!!!


----------



## Reptor

leopardgecko36 said:


> i have a couple of questions. firstly is this ackies male or female, cause i have got no idea now.imageimage
> 
> bear in mind she is a big one. (i rewcived her overwieght, managed to shave of about 100g still huge though)
> 
> also is this a male?
> image
> 
> finally i have some breeding questions:
> 
> i have another female who seems to be laying eggs but she only lays about 3 ish at a time? seems to little?
> i was told that she was around 2 when i got her been a year now so 3 its not an age thing is it?
> also she layed 3 last week, she burried 2 and then just droped one on a rock under a basking light??? i have figgured my substrate temps are to low, around 27 celcius?? is this a majour factor in nesting?
> 
> also they all went moldy, dont think they were fertile. what am i doing wrong!!!!


It is male I woul say due to shape and size of neck and markings


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?aytltq


----------



## leopardgecko36

Reptor said:


> It is male I woul say due to shape and size of neck and markings
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?aytltq


thats what i thought, i was told that he was a female when i bought her? is there any way to find out for shore?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

adamholtom85 said:


> My ackies have been mating for the ladt few days but i know they havent been successfull as she keeps running away, my basic question is if my temps are too high can they disturb them wanting to mate?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


 

What are your temps?


----------



## Barlow

leopardgecko36 said:


> i have a couple of questions. firstly is this ackies male or female, cause i have got no idea now.imageimage
> 
> bear in mind she is a big one. (i rewcived her overwieght, managed to shave of about 100g still huge though)
> 
> also is this a male?
> image
> 
> finally i have some breeding questions:
> 
> i have another female who seems to be laying eggs but she only lays about 3 ish at a time? seems to little?
> i was told that she was around 2 when i got her been a year now so 3 its not an age thing is it?
> also she layed 3 last week, she burried 2 and then just droped one on a rock under a basking light??? i have figgured my substrate temps are to low, around 27 celcius?? is this a majour factor in nesting?
> 
> also they all went moldy, dont think they were fertile. what am i doing wrong!!!!


Really hard to tell with the top one. It's too overweight! Bottom one looks male.
Your laying female is telling you to sort out your nesting quick! They lay all their eggs at the same time, and never on top of the substrate. Check out my care sheet for further deatails on nesting.


----------



## leopardgecko36

Barlow said:


> Really hard to tell with the top one. It's too overweight! Bottom one looks male.
> Your laying female is telling you to sort out your nesting quick! They lay all their eggs at the same time, and never on top of the substrate. Check out my care sheet for further deatails on nesting.


Great thanks for the help, I will try to slim her down a bit more, she still weight a hefty 500g, can't believe she was well into the 600's when I go her!!!!!! 
I have raised the temps for now, but am going to make a large enclose for the 3 of them in 3 weeks after my exams, and was thinking of putting a nesting box with a heat tube under the substrate to try and boost thoses substrate temps. Thanks


----------



## adamholtom85

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> What are your temps?


Basking temp is 138.7 - 144.6
Air temp in the middle is 92.2 - 98.7
Cold side is 79.6 - 81.1

Thanks

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adamholtom85

leopardgecko36 said:


> Great thanks for the help, I will try to slim her down a bit more, she still weight a hefty 500g, can't believe she was well into the 600's when I go her!!!!!!
> I have raised the temps for now, but am going to make a large enclose for the 3 of them in 3 weeks after my exams, and was thinking of putting a nesting box with a heat tube under the substrate to try and boost thoses substrate temps. Thanks


I would put a heat tube under the substrate as they will dig and burrow to the bottom of the viv and one will more than likely burn its self

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adamholtom85

Sorry meant wouldn't

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leopardgecko36

adamholtom85 said:


> I would put a heat tube under the substrate as they will dig and burrow to the bottom of the viv and one will more than likely burn its self
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


How shall heat the substrate? I could put it in a cage? Cause I can't keep the temps up. How about a heat strip?


----------



## Stivali

I use a heatmat on the outside of the enclosure set on a timer so it comes on and off every half hour. you don't really need to heat the substrate so much as stop energy from leeching out (since the enclosure is already heated), so it doesn't take much power. This method will create quite a localised warm spot in the substrate..

Another option might be to put a heatmat under the substrate but cover it with a thin sheet of ply to prevent an ackie actually reaching it. Maybe position a sensor for a thermostat fixed to the topside of the ply (so it cannot by dug up or moved away from the heatsource), and experiment with thermostat settings to create the right temperature above the ply in the substrate (maybe 35C-40C at the ply will give you 30C substrate one inch higher - leaving very little chance of a burnt ackie).
Make sure everything is secure..
Otherwise - get creative with whatever may suit your viv - but be careful and monitor everything meticulaously until you are sure it is stable and safe.

Pics of your viv may help with idea's if your still stuck..


----------



## adamholtom85

leopardgecko36 said:


> How shall heat the substrate? I could put it in a cage? Cause I can't keep the temps up. How about a heat strip?


What bulbs are you using for the basking area? 

My bulbs heat the substrate up to perfect temp without the need for additional heat source

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leopardgecko36

Stivali said:


> I use a heatmat on the outside of the enclosure set on a timer so it comes on and off every half hour. you don't really need to heat the substrate so much as stop energy from leeching out (since the enclosure is already heated), so it doesn't take much power. This method will create quite a localised warm spot in the substrate..
> 
> Another option might be to put a heatmat under the substrate but cover it with a thin sheet of ply to prevent an ackie actually reaching it. Maybe position a sensor for a thermostat fixed to the topside of the ply (so it cannot by dug up or moved away from the heatsource), and experiment with thermostat settings to create the right temperature above the ply in the substrate (maybe 35C-40C at the ply will give you 30C substrate one inch higher - leaving very little chance of a burnt ackie).
> Make sure everything is secure..
> Otherwise - get creative with whatever may suit your viv - but be careful and monitor everything meticulaously until you are sure it is stable and safe.
> 
> Pics of your viv may help with idea's if your still stuck..


I have adopted the heat ma idea, I placed it on the back of the viv not the bottom, I figured this will let them thermoregulate better. Also it is a old heat may so lost most of its power, run it on a Habistat and it is constantly on, bu the soil now measures a steady 30 about and inch away from the side, and get cooler as you move out. 

I am building a new viv in 3 weeks so will use your idea of putting a thin sheet of ply between the mat and the soil. I figured that placing it on the side would recreate thir natural habitat more as they expect it to get colder as they burrow down? So on the side that still applies to an extent rather than the opposite.


----------



## leopardgecko36

adamholtom85 said:


> What bulbs are you using for the basking area?
> 
> My bulbs heat the substrate up to perfect temp without the need for additional heat source
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2



2 50w halogens, and a ceramic bulb exept they are no onthe soil only some rocks and wood...


----------



## rex636

Lol


----------



## Chris18

rex636 said:


> image
> image
> Lol


I have arrived! (he said lol)
Why was this little guy tripoding? Great pictures.


----------



## Barlow

WTF. Looks like he's practicing his surfing stance. What's going on there? edited or just invisible glass?


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

rex636 said:


> image
> image
> Lol


I got a video of one of mine doing this... but then he jumps for the lamp.. hits it slides off and hits the floor... then 2 seconds later tries again :lol2:


----------



## getdown

rex636 said:


> image
> image
> Lol


 lol cool pic


----------



## rex636

He was just standing there like a meerkat looking left the right, tried to get a vid but he decided it was enough.
He must of stood like that for at least a minute.


----------



## BeardedDee

rex636 said:


> image
> image
> Lol


Christ Redeemer statue?
Cool pics : victory:


----------



## jambo1984

rex636 said:


> image
> image
> Lol


It's saying the cricket I just eat was this big


----------



## snake in the grass

Hey!
Bit of a newbie on the site,don't know why i haven't used it more! been keeping reps 20 plus years but everyday has been a school day on here,have been checking out some of the regulars posts on here(you know who u are) and found some really useful information.
Just like to thank Rex636 for the 3 super hatchling Ackies he sold me.top notch specimens at a great price.Anyone after any will not be disappointed.
Good job on the care requirements Barlow! came out the day before i was collecting my ones so was perfect timing.Was not to sure about the 24/7 lighting but its working a treat.
Cheers.


----------



## jambo1984

snake in the grass said:


> Hey!
> Bit of a newbie on the site,don't know why i haven't used it more! been keeping reps 20 plus years but everyday has been a school day on here,have been checking out some of the regulars posts on here(you know who u are) and found some really useful information.
> Just like to thank Rex636 for the 3 super hatchling Ackies he sold me.top notch specimens at a great price.Anyone after any will not be disappointed.
> Good job on the care requirements Barlow! came out the day before i was collecting my ones so was perfect timing.Was not to sure about the 24/7 lighting but its working a treat.
> Cheers.


Welcome mate any questions I'm sure you will get an answer


----------



## cold blooded beast

snake in the grass said:


> Hey!
> Bit of a newbie on the site,don't know why i haven't used it more! been keeping reps 20 plus years but everyday has been a school day on here,have been checking out some of the regulars posts on here(you know who u are) and found some really useful information.
> Just like to thank Rex636 for the 3 super hatchling Ackies he sold me.top notch specimens at a great price.Anyone after any will not be disappointed.
> Good job on the care requirements Barlow! came out the day before i was collecting my ones so was perfect timing.Was not to sure about the 24/7 lighting but its working a treat.
> Cheers.


beautiful colours:2thumb:very cute


----------



## rex636

snake in the grass said:


> Hey!
> Bit of a newbie on the site,don't know why i haven't used it more! been keeping reps 20 plus years but everyday has been a school day on here,have been checking out some of the regulars posts on here(you know who u are) and found some really useful information.
> Just like to thank Rex636 for the 3 super hatchling Ackies he sold me.top notch specimens at a great price.Anyone after any will not be disappointed.
> Good job on the care requirements Barlow! came out the day before i was collecting my ones so was perfect timing.Was not to sure about the 24/7 lighting but its working a treat.
> Cheers.


Thanks Clarke glad your happy with them mate. I will be expecting loads of pictures and updates on how there getting on 
You will get great advice on this thread on how best to look after your little ones.
Cheers Ben


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Hey Proud Daddy!!!
Here's some pics I took last night.
So, whatcha reckon peeps.....boys or girlies?

I reckon this one might be a girl 










The other two having a cuddle ......



















I reckon the one on top is a boy, and the one underneath a girl 











But I'm normally pants at sexing anyways so........ :lol2:

Oh, and thetwo cuddling had just munched down on about 30 odd standard crickets, that's why they look like wee barrels!! :flrt:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Hey Proud Daddy!!!
> Here's some pics I took last night.
> So, whatcha reckon peeps.....boys or girlies?
> 
> I reckon this one might be a girl
> 
> image
> 
> The other two having a cuddle ......
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> I reckon the one on top is a boy, and the one underneath a girl
> 
> image
> 
> 
> But I'm normally pants at sexing anyways so........ :lol2:
> 
> Oh, and thetwo cuddling had just munched down on about 30 odd standard crickets, that's why they look like w
> ee barrels!! :flrt:


Hey you ..guessing that was aimed at me?lol . If not..touch embarrassing . 
Nearly show time for you... Really hope all goes smoothly .. miss you not being around so much ..Know the other guys do too .. hope all's cool:2thumb:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> Hey you ..guessing that was aimed at me?lol . If not..touch embarrassing .
> Nearly show time for you... Really hope all goes smoothly .. miss you not being around so much ..Know the other guys do too .. hope all's cool:2thumb:


 
Morning Marcus!!!!

Ok, I know you're one hell of a proud daddy :2thumb:, but i kinda meant Ben (rex636), the Ackies "daddy" :lol2:

And thanks hun :flrt: Miss you guys too, xx 

Show is coming along nicely, still stressing, but getting there


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Morning Marcus!!!!
> 
> Ok, I know you're one hell of a proud daddy :2thumb:, but i kinda meant Ben (rex636), the Ackies "daddy" :lol2:
> 
> And thanks hun :flrt: Miss you guys too, xx
> 
> Show is coming along nicely, still stressing, but getting there


Was kinda thinking that . But also thought it was an opportunity to say a BIG hello .. .right . At the school run ..so should really pay attention ..catch ya later


----------



## rex636

Wow Jo there looking ace. Think your correct with the sexes too which is a bonus
Chrisbos is looking like a trio too, I would love to say its because I'm such an expert in sexing young ackies but truth be told its better to be lucky than good...


----------



## jo-jo-beans

rex636 said:


> Wow Jo there looking ace. Think your correct with the sexes too which is a bonus
> Chrisbos is looking like a trio too, I would love to say its because I'm such an expert in sexing young ackies but truth be told its better to be lucky than good...


Cheers Ben!! :2thumb:

And I totally agree :lol2:


----------



## snake in the grass

jambo1984 said:


> Welcome mate any questions I'm sure you will get an answer


Thanks mate


cold blooded beast said:


> beautiful colours:2thumb:very cute


Totally!



rex636 said:


> Thanks Clarke glad your happy with them mate. I will be expecting loads of pictures and updates on how there getting on
> You will get great advice on this thread on how best to look after your little ones.
> Cheers Ben


No worries.I sure am.Great to have something thats still active when i come home for a change.Was going to post some pics later of there new home see what you guys thought.


----------



## rex636

snake in the grass said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> 
> Totally!
> 
> 
> 
> No worries.I sure am.Great to have something thats still active when i come home for a change.Was going to post some pics later of there new home see what you guys thought.


Look forward to the pics mate


----------



## snake in the grass

Some pics of their new set up. They seem to love the network of cork tubes, never know where they are going to pop out of next.
All suggestions and comments welcome.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

snake in the grass said:


> Some pics of their new set up. They seem to love the network of cork tubes, never know where they are going to pop out of next.
> All suggestions and comments welcome.image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Looks frickin awesome to me!!! :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

snake in the grass said:


> Some pics of their new set up. They seem to love the network of cork tubes, never know where they are going to pop out of next.
> All suggestions and comments welcome.image
> 
> image
> 
> image





jo-jo-beans said:


> Looks frickin awesome to me!!! :2thumb:


I'm inclined to agree with JJB on that. . .but then secretly YOU MUST be very happy with that (DESERVE TO ANYWAYS). . bet every square inch is used maximally too. . ..I like a lot


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

I do have one comment on that viv, apart from the fact that the setup looks awesome. Exo Terra glass setups are not really suitable, they dont hold the correct temperatures or humidity required for monitors. I would seriously reccomend moving to a minimum size of 4x2x2 and wood....

Then find something else to go in the exo  : victory:


----------



## jambo1984

Yeah I'm with speedy on this one knock your self a viv up but allow for deep substrate


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I do have one comment on that viv, apart from the fact that the setup looks awesome. Exo Terra glass setups are not really suitable, they dont hold the correct temperatures or humidity required for monitors. I would seriously reccomend moving to a minimum size of 4x2x2 and wood....
> 
> Then find something else to go in the exo  : victory:





jambo1984 said:


> Yeah I'm with speedy on this one knock your self a viv up but allow for deep substrate


entirely . . must admit I was purely remarking on the decor. . bit superficial of me:blush:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> entirely . . must admit I was purely remarking on the decor. . bit superficial of me:blush:


Me too :blush: I never noticed.

I got too distracted by the pretty things!! :blush::blush::whistling2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Me too :blush: I never noticed.
> 
> I got too distracted by the pretty things!! :blush::blush::whistling2:


You're SUCH a man!


----------



## Chris18

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I do have one comment on that viv, apart from the fact that the setup looks awesome. Exo Terra glass setups are not really suitable, they dont hold the correct temperatures or humidity required for monitors. I would seriously reccomend moving to a minimum size of 4x2x2 and wood....
> 
> Then find something else to go in the exo  : victory:


Exactly what I thought as soon as I saw that mesh lid!
It does look awesome though so its a shame.


----------



## snake in the grass

jo-jo-beans said:


> Looks frickin awesome to me!!! :2thumb:


Nice one thanks! :2thumb:



cold blooded beast said:


> I'm inclined to agree with JJB on that. . .but then secretly YOU MUST be very happy with that (DESERVE TO ANYWAYS). . bet every square inch is used maximally too. . ..I like a lot


Sure am,cheers :2thumb:



SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> I do have one comment on that viv, apart from the fact that the setup looks awesome. Exo Terra glass setups are not really suitable, they dont hold the correct temperatures or humidity required for monitors. I would seriously reccomend moving to a minimum size of 4x2x2 and wood....
> 
> Then find something else to go in the exo  : victory:



Thanks mate. I do appreciate what your saying about the exo terra and although I do like a good looking setup my most important factor is always getting the climate correct before the animals move in. I have found they are not to hard to modify. Both the sides have been filled in with rock background, the top front mesh on the roof has been covered with perspex on top of which is a dual top with 2 low wattage tubes. Then there are the two spotlights on the back mesh (with perspex on either side) which gives me many thermal gradients. My hottest surface temp is 144F (basking areas) and the coolest being 76F. Humidity is an average of mid 60's half way up, but much higher in the lower areas and hides.
I also have a 4x2x5 (LxDxH) wood viv for them which I plan to put 1ft of substrate in, just waiting so they don't get lost in it.
Looks like they grow real fast? : victory:



jambo1984 said:


> Yeah I'm with speedy on this one knock your self a viv up but allow for deep substrate


I have 3-4in of soil/sand at the front which goes up to 6in at the back, being just hatchlings I thought this would be enough. Would you recommend more?
There are no signs of them digging yet but I must admit I'm really looking forward to observing this.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

All the work with Hobo is finally paying off :2thumb:
Can be watched in HD : victory:
Green Tree Monitor - Hobo - YouTube


----------



## snake in the grass

Dean Cheetham said:


> All the work with Hobo is finally paying off :2thumb:
> Can be watched in HD : victory:
> Green Tree Monitor - Hobo - YouTube


Beautiful!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

snake in the grass said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks : victory:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> You're SUCH a man!


Erm.....I have my moments :blush:




Dean Cheetham said:


> All the work with Hobo is finally paying off :2thumb:
> Can be watched in HD : victory:
> Green Tree Monitor - Hobo - YouTube


Aaawwww Dean, looking awesome!! But you know how much I love Hobo :flrt::flrt:

Well done!!! Xx


----------



## Dean Cheetham

jo-jo-beans said:


> Erm.....I have my moments :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaawwww Dean, looking awesome!! But you know how much I love Hobo :flrt::flrt:
> 
> Well done!!! Xx


Thanks JJB :2thumb: I do indeed know how much you like Hobo : victory:


----------



## jambo1984

Dean Cheetham said:


> All the work with Hobo is finally paying off :2thumb:
> Can be watched in HD : victory:
> Green Tree Monitor - Hobo - YouTube


stunning mate its coming on aint it


----------



## Dean Cheetham

jambo1984 said:


> stunning mate its coming on aint it


 
Yes mate, so chuffed with the progress :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Dean Cheetham said:


> All the work with Hobo is finally paying off :2thumb:
> Can be watched in HD : victory:
> Green Tree Monitor - Hobo - YouTube





Dean Cheetham said:


> Yes mate, so chuffed with the progress :2thumb:


so you should be. . .subscribed and liked:2thumb:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

cold blooded beast said:


> so you should be. . .subscribed and liked:2thumb:


Hehe will have to get recording more vid's then :2thumb:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Dean Cheetham said:


> Hehe will have to get recording more vid's then :2thumb:


Glad Hobo is coming along well, hows the breeding going mate ?? The ackie is becoming more social now (coming towards the doors of the viv and that) but im still in a working process him/her. Hows Beanie ?? : victory:

Jon


----------



## Dean Cheetham

XtremeReptiles said:


> Glad Hobo is coming along well, hows the breeding going mate ?? The ackie is becoming more social now (coming towards the doors of the viv and that) but im still in a working process him/her. Hows Beanie ?? : victory:
> 
> Jon


Hi Jon,

Thanks bud, breeding has slowed down a bit at the minute.
Still got the 4 eggs cooking tho. : victory:
Glad to hear the little one is being more workable now, the bigger they get the more bolder they become :2thumb:
Beanie is doing really well, ive upgraded his water bath and he actually went for a swim on his own the other day :gasp:


----------



## rex636

Hobo is stunning dean and seems to be coming round now. How long have you had him now and how old is he?
Couple more little dudes pipping this morning, it's amazing they fit in these tiny eggs.


----------



## rex636

This little guy didn't stay in his egg long


----------



## Dean Cheetham

rex636 said:


> This little guy didn't stay in his egg long
> image


Looking good rex :2thumb:
Hobo is CB07 i think bud, Must have had him a year at least now : victory:


----------



## rex636

This is the first pairing of the adults, the colours are a lot different from my other ones there almost white on there flanks quite taken with them pitty there all sold.
I'm gonna keep some back from the two different clutches next and try and raise a group of mixed offspring .
Hobo really is a stunner mate and you've done a great job with him is he showing interest in the female yet?


----------



## Dean Cheetham

rex636 said:


> This is the first pairing of the adults, the colours are a lot different from my other ones there almost white on there flanks quite taken with them pitty there all sold.
> I'm gonna keep some back from the two different clutches next and try and raise a group of mixed offspring .
> Hobo really is a stunner mate and you've done a great job with him is he showing interest in the female yet?


He does quite often approach her but she is the one to push him away :hmm:
Im hoping next season will be better :2thumb:
I was gunna say they look different from the last clutches : victory:


----------



## snake in the grass

Hey!
Wanting to give the little fellas there first non insect treat. Any suggestions (anything they go daft for?). Could get some pinkies near by or maybe something at the supermarket?
Cheers:2thumb:


----------



## rex636

snake in the grass said:


> Hey!
> Wanting to give the little fellas there first non insect treat. Any suggestions (anything they go daft for?). Could get some pinkies near by or maybe something at the supermarket?
> Cheers:2thumb:


Chopped up pinkie would be a nice treat for them.


----------



## snake in the grass

rex636 said:


> Chopped up pinkie would be a nice treat for them.


Pinkie it is! Might as well get my first massacre out of the way:sad:


----------



## rex636

snake in the grass said:


> Pinkie it is! Might as well get my first massacre out of the way:sad:


Oh dear


----------



## jo-jo-beans

hey peeps!!

gorgeous day outside, so what am i doing? Obviously in the Ackies viv puttin up some plants. God its toastie!!

Anywhoos, gave them a wee swim in the bath, still don't reckon they like it much, anywhoooos, few piccies....




























I'm still thinking boy, girly, girly any thoughts??
Although, as I'm looking now, I think the middle one might be a boy hhhmmmm



and a wee comparison shot, i know how much we all love these.

Last December, putting them in the viv for the first time










and today....


----------



## Dean Cheetham

jo-jo-beans said:


> hey peeps!!
> 
> gorgeous day outside, so what am i doing? Obviously in the Ackies viv puttin up some plants. God its toastie!!
> 
> Anywhoos, gave them a wee swim in the bath, still don't reckon they like it much, anywhoooos, few piccies....
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> I'm still thinking boy, girly, girly any thoughts??
> Although, as I'm looking now, I think the middle one might be a boy hhhmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> and a wee comparison shot, i know how much we all love these.
> 
> Last December, putting them in the viv for the first time
> 
> image
> 
> and today....
> 
> image


Hey JJB, looking cracking, im gunna go 1.2 as well.
Male being far left : victory:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Dean Cheetham said:


> Hey JJB, looking cracking, im gunna go 1.2 as well.
> Male being far left : victory:


Cheers Dean :2thumb:

Yeah, the big chunky bugger :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

jo-jo-beans said:


> Cheers Dean :2thumb:
> 
> Yeah, the big chunky bugger :lol2:


not only that, his patterns are more defined, it has a larger head, smaller snout, thicker neck. :2thumb:


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Dean Cheetham said:


> not only that, his patterns are more defined, it has a larger head, smaller snout, thicker neck. :2thumb:


Cheers Deano : victory:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

jo-jo-beans said:


> Cheers Deano : victory:


 nah worries :2thumb:


----------



## Stivali

"Where's everyone gone?"


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

jo-jo-beans said:


> hey peeps!!
> 
> gorgeous day outside, so what am i doing? Obviously in the Ackies viv puttin up some plants. God its toastie!!
> 
> Anywhoos, gave them a wee swim in the bath, still don't reckon they like it much, anywhoooos, few piccies....
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> I'm still thinking boy, girly, girly any thoughts??
> Although, as I'm looking now, I think the middle one might be a boy hhhmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> and a wee comparison shot, i know how much we all love these.
> 
> Last December, putting them in the viv for the first time
> 
> image
> 
> and today....
> 
> image


Wow they are doing well JJB.. I say M:F:F too


----------



## Stivali

A few pics of the day..
Very Yellow Ackie.. Could she be hypo?









"I LOVE my locust!"









All three together. Note - Locust had been cuddled to death..


















The 2 ladies










Shower time - "I can't BELIEVE you just did that!"










A bit of :whistling2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Stivali said:


> A few pics of the day..
> Very Yellow Ackie.. Could she be hypo?
> image
> 
> "I LOVE my locust!"
> image
> 
> All three together. Note - Locust had been cuddled to death..
> image
> 
> image
> 
> The 2 ladies
> 
> image
> 
> Shower time - "I can't BELIEVE you just did that!"
> 
> image
> 
> A bit of :whistling2:
> 
> image


 
quality piccies matey... that lass aint a hypo... shes a very pale "normal" shes a monitor... so shes special anyway :lol2:


----------



## stevo777

looking to buy ackies. can someone who has any ready for sale please pm me. have been looking for about a month


----------



## jambo1984

a few ackies shots
first up my pair
















next up the trio


----------



## jambo1984

Stivali said:


> A few pics of the day..
> Very Yellow Ackie.. Could she be hypo?
> image
> 
> "I LOVE my locust!"
> image
> 
> All three together. Note - Locust had been cuddled to death..
> image
> 
> image
> 
> The 2 ladies
> 
> image
> 
> Shower time - "I can't BELIEVE you just did that!"
> 
> image
> 
> A bit of :whistling2:
> 
> image


 gotta say that female is light very very nice


----------



## Dean Cheetham

jambo1984 said:


> a few ackies shots
> first up my pair
> image
> image
> next up the trio
> image
> image


These my babies? :flrt:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Here is one of your little ones Dean :2thumb:










he/she is becoming much more socialble : victory:

Jon


----------



## snake in the grass

*Feeding time*

A few pics of my babies. can't believe how fast they are growing!
came home last week to find there first burrow.

Gecko impression








chillin








C'mon








At's ah boy


----------



## Dean Cheetham

XtremeReptiles said:


> Here is one of your little ones Dean :2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> he/she is becoming much more socialble : victory:
> 
> Jon


 
Its soooooo pretty! just like mum and dad :flrt:


----------



## cold blooded beast

XtremeReptiles said:


> Here is one of your little ones Dean :2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> he/she is becoming much more socialble : victory:
> 
> Jon


simply beautiful. . .:2thumb:


----------



## jambo1984

Dean Cheetham said:


> These my babies? :flrt:


They are matey about 12 inches long now :2thumb:


----------



## TommyR

Hey I am just wondering what would be a good sized viv for two ackies? Thank's


----------



## Dean Cheetham

jambo1984 said:


> They are matey about 12 inches long now :2thumb:


Awesome matey, looking really good : victory:



TommyR said:


> Hey I am just wondering what would be a good sized viv for two ackies? Thank's


 
a 4x2x2 would be ample :2thumb:


----------



## TommyR

Thanks got a 4x2x2 viv for them was worried it would be too small, been noseying through post's  but as people say bigger is better. It will do for a few month's till i can get something bigger.


----------



## Stivali

TommyR said:


> Thanks got a 4x2x2 viv for them was worried it would be too small, been noseying through post's  but as people say bigger is better. It will do for a few month's till i can get something bigger.


Bigger is definitly better IMO- it's hard to get 2 foot of substrate into a 2 foot high viv and still leave room for the ackies!
I've got 3 in a 7x3x3 and I can't imagine them being happy in anything smaller tbh - they use every inch..


----------



## TommyR

Well i will only keep them in a 4x2x2 for a short while till i get/build a 6x3x3


----------



## snake in the grass

Just got in from work about half an hour ago and one of the ackies was really going for the other 2, it was biting, mainly going for the tail and neck and holding on.
Noticed a few little squabbles before but nothing that seemed to bother them,this ended up with a lot of chasing and seemed quite aggressive 
There is no visible injurys and they seem to be relaxed again now.
They have all been eating fine and are still the same size as each other.
Is this all normal dominance behaviour?

They are just coming up to a couple months old and have always lived together.
Im Pretty sure its nothing to worry about at the moment but have no experience with this behaviour, so any words of or advice or information from someone that has would be great, hopefully to give me peace of mind.
Thanks


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

snake in the grass said:


> Just got in from work about half an hour ago and one of the ackies was really going for the other 2, it was biting, mainly going for the tail and neck and holding on.
> Noticed a few little squabbles before but nothing that seemed to bother them,this ended up with a lot of chasing and seemed quite aggressive
> There is no visible injurys and they seem to be relaxed again now.
> They have all been eating fine and are still the same size as each other.
> Is this all normal dominance behaviour?
> 
> They are just coming up to a couple months old and have always lived together.
> Im Pretty sure its nothing to worry about at the moment but have no experience with this behaviour, so any words of or advice or information from someone that has would be great, hopefully to give me peace of mind.
> Thanks


It should be fine, they will sort it out. Just keep an eye on them, if one of them gets injured or begins hiding/not eating etc then take action.


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> It should be fine, they will sort it out. Just keep an eye on them, if one of them gets injured or begins hiding/not eating etc then take action.


Yeah I'd go along with that:2thumb:
hello mate. . .hows tricks?


----------



## snake in the grass

Thanks guys
Will be keeping a very close eye.
They generally all bask under the same area but two of them seem to be basking under the less used 2nd area now.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

snake in the grass said:


> Thanks guys
> Will be keeping a very close eye.
> They generally all bask under the same area but two of them seem to be basking under the less used 2nd area now.



Sounds like the little tiff sorted out the pecking order...


----------



## DannyP91

Some gorgeous ackies on this thread : victory:

Since you all clearly know your stuff what would be the best size viv for a trio of ackies I know bigger is always better but would you say is the best size for them?
I was looking at getting a 6x2x2 would this be good? i dont want it to be the bare minimum if you no what i mean want then to have somthing nice : victory:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

DannyP91 said:


> Some gorgeous ackies on this thread : victory:
> 
> Since you all clearly know your stuff what would be the best size viv for a trio of ackies I know bigger is always better but would you say is the best size for them?
> I was looking at getting a 6x2x2 would this be good? i dont want it to be the bare minimum if you no what i mean want then to have somthing nice : victory:


 
thats would be fine, just add a bigger "plinth" at the bottom for deeper substrate and if you can, go 3ft high : victory:


----------



## DannyP91

Dean Cheetham said:


> thats would be fine, just add a bigger "plinth" at the bottom for deeper substrate and if you can, go 3ft high : victory:


how much substrate do you use for ackies? is it a foot like with bosc? so were gonna say 6x3x2 (w/h/d)


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

DannyP91 said:


> Some gorgeous ackies on this thread : victory:
> 
> Since you all clearly know your stuff what would be the best size viv for a trio of ackies I know bigger is always better but would you say is the best size for them?
> I was looking at getting a 6x2x2 would this be good? i dont want it to be the bare minimum if you no what i mean want then to have somthing nice : victory:



5 by 3 by 2... if you havent read it yet Mr Barlow... has written the most comprehensive "caresheet" on ackie ive come across. 

Click the link in my sig theres a link to it on the FAQ page.


----------



## DannyP91

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> 5 by 3 by 2... if you havent read it yet Mr Barlow... has written the most comprehensive "caresheet" on ackie ive come across.
> 
> Click the link in my sig theres a link to it on the FAQ page.


Thanks mate ill check it out :2thumb:

so 6x3x2 will be plenty!


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

DannyP91 said:


> Thanks mate ill check it out :2thumb:
> 
> so 6x3x2 will be plenty!



15" bare minimum id say... 

people have had success with nest boxs... but more cases of em holding onto the eggs because of limited nesting have been cropping up...


----------



## Dean Cheetham

DannyP91 said:


> how much substrate do you use for ackies? is it a foot like with bosc? so were gonna say 6x3x2 (w/h/d)


I personally cant have as deep as i would like only having my pair in a bog standard 4x2x2 but i have a big deep rectangular bucket for them to dig in. but if i was keeping them (which i cant :devil i would definatley make my own viv with a deep front plinth : victory:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Dean Cheetham said:


> I personally cant have as deep as i would like only having my pair in a bog standard 4x2x2 but i have a big deep rectangular bucket for them to dig in. but if i was keeping them (which i cant :devil i would definatley make my own viv with a deep front plinth : victory:



^ dean has had success with using a bucket of all things :lol2:


----------



## DannyP91

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> 15" bare minimum id say...
> 
> people have had success with nest boxs... but more cases of em holding onto the eggs because of limited nesting have been cropping up...


Okay then thanks, gonna have a read of that care sheet anyway learn some more info : victory:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> ^ dean has had success with using a bucket of all things :lol2:


haha its an awesome bucket! best thing i ever stole from work :lol2:


----------



## snake in the grass

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Sounds like the little tiff sorted out the pecking order...


Yeah it feels like I have witnessed something significant!
Couldn't help but think he looked pretty chuffed with himself all spread out, head raised.
Little boss man:whip:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> Yeah I'd go along with that:2thumb:
> hello mate. . .hows tricks?


Not bad mate, been a busy few months... and still no monitors just yet 

Hows things your end mate?


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Not bad mate, been a busy few months... and still no monitors just yet
> 
> Hows things your end mate?


yeah. . .all's cool ere. . no change. ..still with just the VTO. . . can focus on NOTHING else Monitor wise other than Mertens. . ..(except obviously for caring for my Freckled)


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

snake in the grass said:


> Yeah it feels like I have witnessed something significant!
> Couldn't help but think he looked pretty chuffed with himself all spread out, head raised.
> Little boss man:whip:


 
just wait matey soon as the lasses get el preggo itll flip again... They wont take any guff of him then.


----------



## snake in the grass

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> just wait matey soon as the lasses get el preggo itll flip again... They wont take any guff of him then.


Haha! Good on them!

Question for ya.

If it turns out I have 2 males and a female, I know they can get on as a group but would this not put more stress on the female when it comes to breeding?

Would the dominant male be the only one to get to breed or would they both be pestering her?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

snake in the grass said:


> Haha! Good on them!
> 
> Question for ya.
> 
> If it turns out I have 2 males and a female, I know they can get on as a group but would this not put more stress on the female when it comes to breeding?
> 
> Would the dominant male be the only one to get to breed or would they both be pestering her?


 
Groups like that the lass always suffers... you may not see it but shes deffinetly under a lot more pressure. 

Both would pester her. 

id sell or seperate the spare male.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> yeah. . .all's cool ere. . No change. ..still with just the vto. . . Can focus on nothing else monitor wise other than mertens. . ..(except obviously for caring for my freckled)


mert mert mert mert


----------



## snake in the grass

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Groups like that the lass always suffers... you may not see it but shes deffinetly under a lot more pressure.
> 
> Both would pester her.
> 
> id sell or seperate the spare male.


Yeah this is what I thought.
Makes me think about getting another couple youngsters, just to get better odds and because if I do find this to be the scenario then it will be harder to introduce another.:gasp:
Or do I just keep my fingers crossed :hmm:

Thanks:2thumb:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> yeah. . .all's cool ere. . no change. ..still with just the VTO. . . can focus on NOTHING else Monitor wise other than Mertens. . ..(except obviously for caring for my Freckled)


Hows freckles doing these days then? Still a wee one or has he grown on a bit more?

Whats the situation on the mertens now then? Is there another egg in the pipeline?

Im desperate for some more monitors, just putting all my time and money into my cycling and triathlon right now so no room for little feet in my life at the moment.... When the competitive season is over though im really thinking of getting something :mf_dribble:

... Except for the fact that the leopard geckos now inhabit the large vivs I bought for when I'm ready for some more ackies... little sods!


----------



## cold blooded beast

SuperSpeedyWheels said:


> Hows freckles doing these days then? Still a wee one or has he grown on a bit more?
> 
> Whats the situation on the mertens now then? Is there another egg in the pipeline?
> 
> Im desperate for some more monitors, just putting all my time and money into my cycling and triathlon right now so no room for little feet in my life at the moment.... When the competitive season is over though im really thinking of getting something :mf_dribble:
> 
> ... Except for the fact that the leopard geckos now inhabit the large vivs I bought for when I'm ready for some more ackies... little sods!


merts eggs. ..and pipeline. . .thats a better Question for Steve. ..but things are moving in the right direction. (if patience is a virtue. . .then I must be very virtuous!!lol). .Freckles yes. . .plowed some triple the amount of food into him. . .since seeing Jases Tristis. . .and the outcome? . . .he's 18mths old. . .and a good 22" in length. . .pretty full bodied. . .nice chunky tail. . .I'll get some shots on here soon. . .also if anything he's even more active. . .rather than lethargic as a result of the changes I've made. . .including a gradual increase of temp AND humidity. . .can't wait for you to get more completely Monitor'd up dude:2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> merts eggs. ..and pipeline. . .thats a better Question for Steve. ..but things are moving in the right direction. (if patience is a virtue. . .then I must be very virtuous!!lol). .Freckles yes. . .plowed some triple the amount of food into him. . .since seeing Jases Tristis. . .and the outcome? . . .he's 18mths old. . .and a good 22" in length. . .pretty full bodied. . .nice chunky tail. . .I'll get some shots on here soon. . .also if anything he's even more active. . .rather than lethargic as a result of the changes I've made. . .including a gradual increase of temp AND humidity. . .can't wait for you to get more completely Monitor'd up dude:2thumb:




good to hear matey:2thumb:


----------



## snake in the grass

:zzz:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

cold blooded beast said:


> merts eggs. ..and pipeline. . .thats a better Question for Steve. ..but things are moving in the right direction. (if patience is a virtue. . .then I must be very virtuous!!lol). .Freckles yes. . .plowed some triple the amount of food into him. . .since seeing Jases Tristis. . .and the outcome? . . .he's 18mths old. . .and a good 22" in length. . .pretty full bodied. . .nice chunky tail. . .I'll get some shots on here soon. . .also if anything he's even more active. . .rather than lethargic as a result of the changes I've made. . .including a gradual increase of temp AND humidity. . .can't wait for you to get more completely Monitor'd up dude:2thumb:


Good stuff mate, at least when you finally get a mertens it will have been worth the wait. 

Its surprising how much such a small creature can eat and how often, the ackies would do at least 3 large meals a day, along with what they would eat that was left in there for them. Looking forward to some pics then mate.

Not as much as I cant wait to get some more! I really want kims, but at £350 a piece .. hmmm


----------



## chris1978

Looking for female Storrs Monitors to add to my existing two which is thought to be a pair. 

They seem to be extremely rare in the hobby at the moment, I got mine about 3-4 years ago. Anyone know of any breeders or any shops that may have them and also what kind of prices these Monitors are going for at the moment?


----------



## cold blooded beast

Varanus Tristis Orientalis - YouTube

for those that might have interest...enjoy


----------



## TommyR

Quick snap shot of my ackies as my iphone camera is poor, i bought a pair of chuckwalla on here called coco and pop unsure about renaming them, I am awful when it comes to naming 

so ideas :welcome:


----------



## Stivali

cold blooded beast said:


> Varanus Tristis Orientalis - YouTube
> 
> for those that might have interest...enjoy


 He's a mini Argus:2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Stivali said:


> He's a mini Argus:2thumb:


To be honest I recorded that because the last pinkie day he did in ballistic tearing one in half off the tongs and immediately biting the tongs ..I mean is is usually switched on at the sound of me opening the door and presenting tongs . But I sh1t you not ..It was worthy of a much larger species ..And he's so cute the rest of the time


----------



## snake in the grass

A cheeky investigation of the finger on two feet








And sleepy hollow


----------



## cold blooded beast

snake in the grass said:


> A cheeky investigation of the finger on two feet
> image
> And sleepy hollow
> image


that first shot really IS cheeky. . .perhaps one of the cutest pics I seen. . .very sweet. . .:2thumb:. . .the Mrs agrees too


----------



## snake in the grass

cold blooded beast said:


> that first shot really IS cheeky. . .perhaps one of the cutest pics I seen. . .very sweet. . .:2thumb:. . .the Mrs agrees too


Bit of a fluke shot really, wanted him to look in the general direction of the camera and just as I snapped he stood up and gazed right At it.

Tis very cute:flrt:


----------



## cold blooded beast

snake in the grass said:


> Bit of a fluke shot really, wanted him to look in the general direction of the camera and just as I snapped he stood up and gazed right At it.
> 
> Tis very cute:flrt:


I'm not into photography. . .not enough hrs in the day to have another hobby. . .so I take dozens and dozens of shots. . .and there might be ONE or TWO that I like enough to post. . .but that shot of yours is a cracker. . .seems to some up the personality well


----------



## Dazzz

*Timor*

Just planning the viv upgrade for our new Timor as he is currently only in a fairly basic setup, and was wondering if any other owners provide arboreal hides for them?

Dazzz


----------



## cold blooded beast

Dazzz said:


> Just planning the viv upgrade for our new Timor as he is currently only in a fairly basic setup, and was wondering if any other owners provide arboreal hides for them?
> 
> Dazzz


Hey.. try messaging Shaneluvsmonitors he kept Timorensis .. although I provide split cork tubes for my V T Orientalis they are cut flat at both ends and wedged from floor to ceiling of the viv...and secured with the substrate . He likes to scamper up inside and hang on to sleep . Plus it's awesome seeing him jump from one to another . ..Will get some pics up for ya later


----------



## St185

Hey guys/girls don't think people will remember, but when I got my ackies I was slightly concerned about one of them. Cause in comparison "he" was tiny.... Now look, he's a proper little beefcake

















I know the girl is skinny, she dropped her second clutch afew days before the pics were taken.









The beefcake is the smallest one in the pic.. I'm quite happy with how he's filled out now. Still hates me but I can live with that.


----------



## cold blooded beast

St185 said:


> Hey guys/girls don't think people will remember, but when I got my ackies I was slightly concerned about one of them. Cause in comparison "he" was tiny.... Now look, he's a proper little beefcake
> image
> image
> 
> I know the girl is skinny, she dropped her second clutch afew days before the pics were taken.
> 
> image
> The beefcake is the smallest one in the pic.. I'm quite happy with how he's filled out now. Still hates me but I can live with that.


Doesn't matter if he DOES hate you ..Just so long as YOU love HIM ..
He has filled out ..You sticking with bugs mostly ..and one rodent treat day a week ..any egg content?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

cold blooded beast said:


> Doesn't matter if he DOES hate you ..Just so long as YOU love HIM ..
> He has filled out ..You sticking with bugs mostly ..and one rodent treat day a week ..any egg content?


Hi mate just wondering i have one 6month old ackie who will eat for england and thank god i have a dubia roach colony. What else could i feed him apart from live food ?


----------



## St185

cold blooded beast said:


> Doesn't matter if he DOES hate you ..Just so long as YOU love HIM ..
> He has filled out ..You sticking with bugs mostly ..and one rodent treat day a week ..any egg content?


If you knew me, you wouldn't need to ask me that!! Lol
He's my baby, so course I love him.
Locusts (lots) every two days (or till they've eaten then all) all gutloaded. I've put a bowl in the viv high up full of it so only the locusts can get to it.
As for treats, they get a Couple of waxworms at the weekends, a pinkie every 2 weeks (or liver) and I gave them egg for the first time last weekend. Which he didn't eat.
So mainly a bug diet
I did have roaches but had to get rid of them


----------



## TommyR

St185 said:


> If you knew me, you wouldn't need to ask me that!! Lol
> He's my baby, so course I love him.
> Locusts (lots) every two days (or till they've eaten then all) all gutloaded. I've put a bowl in the viv high up full of it so only the locusts can get to it.
> As for treats, they get a Couple of waxworms at the weekends, a pinkie every 2 weeks (or liver) and I gave them egg for the first time last weekend. Which he didn't eat.
> So mainly a bug diet
> I did have roaches but had to get rid of them


 
When you say egg is it a boiled or raw egg?

Also believe stuff like ox heart is suitable?


----------



## snake in the grass

TommyR said:


> When you say egg is it a boiled or raw egg?
> 
> Also believe stuff like ox heart is suitable?


Not to sure you would catch an ackie eating a boiled egg in the wild :lol2:
Sorry, I'm bored at work: victory:


----------



## St185

I scrambled it... I know they would find it in the wild but I didnt know if a raw chicken egg would be okay. Lol


----------



## cold blooded beast

St185 said:


> I scrambled it... I know they would find it in the wild but I didnt know if a raw chicken egg would be okay. Lol


What no dippy eggs and soldiers ! ...the poor fellas missing out ... Lol .. my tristis is not that fussed about eggs either raw or scrambled ..2 or 3 pinkies generally once a week . And gut loaded bugs the rest of the time ..You tried using koi pellets for loading . Might wanna give that a shot ..:2thumb:


----------



## TommyR

snake in the grass said:


> Not to sure you would catch an ackie eating a boiled egg in the wild :lol2:
> Sorry, I'm bored at work: victory:



Wouldn't catch them making scrambled egg either but ya know


----------



## St185

cold blooded beast said:


> What no dippy eggs and soldiers ! ...the poor fellas missing out ... Lol .. my tristis is not that fussed about eggs either raw or scrambled ..2 or 3 pinkies generally once a week . And gut loaded bugs the rest of the time ..You tried using koi pellets for loading . Might wanna give that a shot ..:2thumb:


Haha, I'll try egg and soldiers next time! Lol
My male seems really fussy with food, whereas the female will eat most things you put in front of her. Even your Tongue (don't ask) 
I use chicken layer mash or whatever it is, I did read about koi pellets tho.. Do you find they work better for gut loading?


----------



## Stivali

Don't forget to dust your tongue before feeding..


----------



## St185

Nahh she prefers chewing gum flavoured tounge


----------



## cold blooded beast

St185 said:


> Haha, I'll try egg and soldiers next time! Lol
> My male seems really fussy with food, whereas the female will eat most things you put in front of her. Even your Tongue (don't ask)
> I use chicken layer mash or whatever it is, I did read about koi pellets tho.. Do you find they work better for gut loading?


well. . it's a trick that a very experienced keeper/breeder spoke to me about. . .so thought I'd try it out. . .seems to be no adverse effects. . .and the bugs should technically be more nourished as a result. . .knock on effect. . the Monitor is likely to also be. . .: victory:



Stivali said:


> Don't forget to dust your tongue before feeding..


that's takin lovin ya lizard to a whole DIFFERENT level. ..and a different forum I guess. . .!o!


St185 said:


> Nahh she prefers chewing gum flavoured tounge


:lol2:see above!!


----------



## azza23

Nice to see this thread has been revived, has been looking a bit dead recently, also all this talk of scrambled egg gave me an idea for lunch, scrambbled gg on toast, get in :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

TommyR said:


> Wouldn't catch them making scrambled egg either but ya know


too true. . .
. . .or feeding off tongs. . .or eating mass produced undernourished mice/rats recently defosted.
. .but most of what we provide is a compromise,the distribution and range that they would have in the wild is also MANY time larger than the vivs that thay are (still) successfully kept in .
. . .even though we strive to replicate a certain degree of what they would experience in the wild. . (which of course no legally sourced Australian species kept in captivity outside Oz would have experienced)


----------



## cold blooded beast

azza23 said:


> Nice to see this thread has been revived, has been looking a bit dead recently, also all this talk of scrambled egg gave me an idea for lunch, scrambbled gg on toast, get in :lol2:


chuck half a dozen eggs in for me mate. . . bit o coursely ground black pepper. . .and a nicely buttered baguette


cheers:2thumb:


----------



## St185

cold blooded beast said:


> well. . it's a trick that a very experienced keeper/breeder spoke to me about. . .so thought I'd try it out. . .seems to be no adverse effects. . .and the bugs should technically be more nourished as a result. . .knock on effect. . the Monitor is likely to also be. . .: victory:
> 
> 
> that's takin lovin ya lizard to a whole DIFFERENT level. ..and a different forum I guess. . .!o!
> 
> :lol2:see above!!


Your filth boy!!! Lol
Like no ones ever stuck there tongue out to there monitor... A little something I would have called pay back but she bit me!!  lol

Was thinking my self people had abandoned this thread!


----------



## cold blooded beast

St185 said:


> Your filth boy!!! Lol
> Like no ones ever stuck there tongue out to there monitor... A little something I would have called pay back but she bit me!!  lol
> 
> Was thinking my self people had abandoned this thread!


I think so many people end up migrating toward the M&T thread. . .but it's cool to chat about Odatria seperately. . .it's just busier over there. . .so more information gets put out there


----------



## cold blooded beast

St185 said:


> Your filth boy!!! Lol
> Like no ones ever stuck there tongue out to there monitor... A little something I would have called pay back but she bit me!!  lol
> 
> Was thinking my self people had abandoned this thread!


on that subject. . .I tend to keep my mouth closed. . .since having a Locust fly out of the viv and smack my in the mouth. . .if it'd been open:gasp:. . .It would have gone STRAIGHT in!!!!. . .:lol2:don't get me wrong. . .like most of us I've eaten a few. . .but when I choose. . .


----------



## azza23

cold blooded beast said:


> chuck half a dozen eggs in for me mate. . . bit o coursely ground black pepper. . .and a nicely buttered baguette
> 
> 
> cheers:2thumb:


it turned into a full english mate, ooo a peice of bacon would go well with the egg.......and a sausage...........oh why not half a tin of beans.........oh look theres some tomatoes and mushrooms there, lets grill them off aswell, :lol2:


----------



## St185

I do lurk on the M&T thread but don't post. Hardly ever post in general.

Oh forgot to do eggie update too
Less than a month to go for my first clutch of eggs... Well excited.
However, what do people normally do with freshly hatched individuals?
I.e do you put them in a sterial viv until the cord has fallen off, or just stick them in a viv with soil substrate!!
And just to make sure, do you wait till the cord has fallen off before their first feed??
Thanks


----------



## cold blooded beast

St185 said:


> I do lurk on the M&T thread but don't post. Hardly ever post in general.
> 
> Oh forgot to do eggie update too
> Less than a month to go for my first clutch of eggs... Well excited.
> However, what do people normally do with freshly hatched individuals?
> I.e do you put them in a sterial viv until the cord has fallen off, or just stick them in a viv with soil substrate!!
> And just to make sure, do you wait till the cord has fallen off before their first feed??
> Thanks


new hatchlings on kitchen roll seems to be some peoples preference. . . .I have no breeding experience. . . .









other than with the Mrs!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## St185

cold blooded beast said:


> new hatchlings on kitchen roll seems to be some peoples preference. . . .I have no breeding experience. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other than with the Mrs!!!!:2thumb:


Lol do you keep him/her In a viv too?

Hmm I can't decide what to do.. I'm tempted to be on the safe side (paper) it's gotta be abit more hygienic.


----------



## cold blooded beast

azza23 said:


> it turned into a full english mate, ooo a peice of bacon would go well with the egg.......and a sausage...........oh why not half a tin of beans.........oh look theres some tomatoes and mushrooms there, lets grill them off aswell, :lol2:


ok. . .lets do this properly. . .4 bits o toast . .4 poached eggs. . .loads o black pudd'n about 6 rashers o bacon. . .BIG pile o shrooms. . .don't eat beans or cooked toms. . .might as well chuck a few sausages on too. . .that'll keep me going for about 2 1/2 hrs nicely. . .:blush:I a regular fatty


----------



## cold blooded beast

St185 said:


> Lol do you keep him/her In a viv too?
> 
> Hmm I can't decide what to do.. I'm tempted to be on the safe side (paper) it's gotta be abit more hygienic.


inclined to agree. . .ask nightgecko. . .or superspeedywheels there's a shed load of FAR more experienced keepers than me. . .just want you to get the right advice dude


----------



## St185

cold blooded beast said:


> inclined to agree. . .ask nightgecko. . .or superspeedywheels there's a shed load of FAR more experienced keepers than me. . .just want you to get the right advice dude


I'll have a read later on the Internet, see if I can find owt, if not I'll ask on the M&T thread, cause that has a lot of the dwarf peeps on it.
It's good to bounce ideas off someone tho, so thank you.


----------



## cold blooded beast

St185 said:


> I'll ask on the M&T thread, cause that has a lot of the dwarf peeps on it.


well. . .feel free to quote me on this over there. . . it's true that Steve MM is not the tallest guy around (neither am I ). . .but to call him a Dwarf is just plain out of order dude. . .. :no1::2thumb::lol2:


----------



## St185

cold blooded beast said:


> well. . .feel free to quote me on this over there. . . it's true that Steve MM is not the tallest guy around (neither am I ). . .but to call him a Dwarf is just plain out of order dude. . .. :no1::2thumb::lol2:


I knew, as soon as I pushed send, that I should have put "dwarf monitor"!! Lol
And tbh I couldnt call anyone a dwarf, I'm 3ft tall with stilts on!!


----------



## Dazzz

cold blooded beast said:


> Hey.. try messaging Shaneluvsmonitors he kept Timorensis .. although I provide split cork tubes for my V T Orientalis they are cut flat at both ends and wedged from floor to ceiling of the viv...and secured with the substrate . He likes to scamper up inside and hang on to sleep . Plus it's awesome seeing him jump from one to another . ..Will get some pics up for ya later


Cheers for the info 

Yeah cork tubes are on my list as could with a couple for the ackie as well.

Dazzz


----------



## monitor mad

cold blooded beast said:


> well. . .feel free to quote me on this over there. . . it's true that Steve MM is not the tallest guy around (neither am I ). . .but to call him a Dwarf is just plain out of order dude. . .. :no1::2thumb::lol2:





St185 said:


> I knew, as soon as I pushed send, that I should have put "dwarf monitor"!! Lol
> And tbh I couldnt call anyone a dwarf, I'm 3ft tall with stilts on!!


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2: Quality , and ye not the tallest but hey ho im happy (no not hi-ho and happy) :whistling2:

:2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

monitor mad said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2: Quality , and ye not the tallest but hey ho im happy (no not hi-ho and happy) :whistling2:
> 
> :2thumb:



Hes so happy go lucky im convinced one of his GIANT monitors did something to his brain.... Hmmmm 

Or possibly thats the effect of having a large collection of awesome varanids.... 

im not sure... 

steve im stealing your collection to test this theory... :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

St185 said:


> I do lurk on the M&T thread but don't post. Hardly ever post in general.
> 
> Oh forgot to do eggie update too
> Less than a month to go for my first clutch of eggs... Well excited.
> However, what do people normally do with freshly hatched individuals?
> I.e do you put them in a sterial viv until the cord has fallen off, or just stick them in a viv with soil substrate!!
> And just to make sure, do you wait till the cord has fallen off before their first feed??
> Thanks


I would wack em in a small viv using kitchen towell as a substrate for the first month : victory: 

make sure there all eating crapping sheding etc... 

then move em to smaller versions of the adults viv : victory:


----------



## varanus87

St185 said:


> I'll have a read later on the Internet, see if I can find owt, if not I'll ask on the M&T thread, cause that has a lot of the dwarf peeps on it.
> It's good to bounce ideas off someone tho, so thank you.


I'm on the [email protected] thread all the time .... And I'm averagely tall ... So that makes me a giant on there ... ...:lol2:


----------



## St185

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> I would wack em in a small viv using kitchen towell as a substrate for the first month : victory:
> 
> make sure there all eating crapping sheding etc...
> 
> then move em to smaller versions of the adults viv : victory:


Okay, I'll do that then. Thanks


----------



## Barlow

St185 said:


> I do lurk on the M&T thread but don't post. Hardly ever post in general.
> 
> Oh forgot to do eggie update too
> Less than a month to go for my first clutch of eggs... Well excited.
> However, what do people normally do with freshly hatched individuals?
> I.e do you put them in a sterial viv until the cord has fallen off, or just stick them in a viv with soil substrate!!
> And just to make sure, do you wait till the cord has fallen off before their first feed??
> Thanks


Once hatched I put them in a seperate box in the incubator on damp paper towels for 24 hours or until the yolk sack has fully absorbed. They then go straight into a viv set up exactly like the adults, albeit on the smaller side.: victory:


----------



## benjaybo

hi all dont spose anyone knows what the largest recorded storrs is i think i read summut a long the lline of 32.5 cms a year or so ago somewhere. gonna measure my lad later but he is at least a good ft so would be nice for him to a record holder haha :2thumb:


----------



## benjaybo

apparently has been recorded a svl of 13.9cm he was like 32cms yesterday but had to messure him in sections lil bugga :lol2: so i would imagine he is anything from 31.5 to 32.5cm could be a few mil either side. so maybe not a record breaker but got a nice big healthy fella.


----------



## Paul P

benjaybo said:


> apparently has been recorded a svl of 13.9cm he was like 32cms yesterday but had to messure him in sections lil bugga :lol2: so i would imagine he is anything from 31.5 to 32.5cm could be a few mil either side. so maybe not a record breaker but got a nice big healthy fella.


Very nice, I also have a large male, job to measure him but did it in the end with the wifes help, lol










42cm nose to tail tip, so nowhere near the svl you mention ( yet still one of the biggest ive seen ) I think the sizes we read about are averages and not really anything to go by, each animal is different.


----------



## St185

Hi guys, you know I said I had a month before the ackies started to hatch.... Well I was wrong! 
Yesterday I had a look in the incubator to look at the silkworm eggs and found this little stunner 
















And now today's little beauty









I'm soooo happy right now


----------



## Paul P

St185 said:


> Hi guys, you know I said I had a month before the ackies started to hatch.... Well I was wrong!
> Yesterday I had a look in the incubator to look at the silkworm eggs and found this little stunner
> image
> image
> And now today's little beauty
> image
> 
> I'm soooo happy right now


Congrats, always lovely to see


----------



## snake in the grass

St185 said:


> Hi guys, you know I said I had a month before the ackies started to hatch.... Well I was wrong!
> Yesterday I had a look in the incubator to look at the silkworm eggs and found this little stunner
> image
> image
> And now today's little beauty
> image
> 
> I'm soooo happy right now


Brilliant!
Can't wait to breed my Ackies, can only imagine how feel.
Good job


----------



## St185

Thanks guys. 
Only thing I'm worried about is there eating, I know they will eat when they are ready, but I'm a new mum so I'm bound to worry ALOT!!! lol


----------



## Paul P

St185 said:


> Thanks guys.
> Only thing I'm worried about is there eating, I know they will eat when they are ready, but I'm a new mum so I'm bound to worry ALOT!!! lol


Worry not, they will begin hunting within a day or 2 :2thumb:


----------



## St185

Paul P said:


> Worry not, they will begin hunting within a day or 2 :2thumb:


Well if these babies are anything like there parents, they will eat like gannets! Lol
He/she spent a day in a separate box in the incubator and now he/she is in a viv and wedged him/herself in the tightest gap... Just hope he/she can get back out! 

Omg I really can't stop worrying!! Lol


----------



## St185

Quick question.. How long does it normally take for them to get out the egg??
Cause the one that had it's head out this morning hasn't really made any progress. And there is one that had it's nose out and that hasn't got out either.


----------



## Paul P

St185 said:


> Quick question.. How long does it normally take for them to get out the egg??
> Cause the one that had it's head out this morning hasn't really made any progress. And there is one that had it's nose out and that hasn't got out either.


Leave them, don't be tempted to intervene, 24 hours isn't unheard of.
Probably be out in the morning.


----------



## St185

Paul P said:


> Leave them, don't be tempted to intervene, 24 hours isn't unheard of.
> Probably be out in the morning.


Oh I won't be doing that.. Is there any instance where you would intervene?
He/she is out now. Came out about 10mins after I posted that question.
Just gotta wait for the other one


----------



## benjaybo

St185 said:


> Hi guys, you know I said I had a month before the ackies started to hatch.... Well I was wrong!
> Yesterday I had a look in the incubator to look at the silkworm eggs and found this little stunner
> image
> image
> And now today's little beauty
> image
> 
> I'm soooo happy right now


awesome congrats matey looking nice too :no1:


Paul P said:


> Very nice, I also have a large male, job to measure him but did it in the end with the wifes help, lol
> 
> image
> 
> 42cm nose to tail tip, so nowhere near the svl you mention ( yet still one of the biggest ive seen ) I think the sizes we read about are averages and not really anything to go by, each animal is different.


haha yeh true ur lad is a nice big lil fella, how old is he my irwin turns 2 between now n this time next month.
i need a female or 2 haha cant find them anywhere at the mo is like rocking horse :censor: :lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

benjaybo said:


> awesome congrats matey looking nice too :no1:
> 
> haha yeh true ur lad is a nice big lil fella, how old is he my irwin turns 2 between now n this time next month.
> i need a female or 2 haha cant find them anywhere at the mo is like rocking horse :censor: :lol2:



Pointy faced little bugger :2thumb:


----------



## benjaybo

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Pointy faced little bugger :2thumb:


haha :lol2: how ya doing matey all the reptiles doing well :2thumb:


----------



## St185

Well day 3 of the little beauties and they are all curled up together sleeping. 
Wish I could get some good pics of them.. Stupid phone camera


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Pointy faced little bugger :2thumb:


flat heads n pointy face. . .all compliments you are. . . .aintcha?. . . lmao. . . .agree though. . .pointy for sure. . .:2thumb:


----------



## benjaybo

cold blooded beast said:


> flat heads n pointy face. . .all compliments you are. . . .aintcha?. . . lmao. . . .agree though. . .pointy for sure. . .:2thumb:


haha indeed as jimi hendrix says, i stand up next to a mountain and chop it down with the edge of my nose :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Hi guys just thought i would ask you basing on pattern and neck what gender would you say my 7month ackie is, show shot below today.


----------



## benjaybo

XtremeReptiles said:


> Hi guys just thought i would ask you basing on pattern and neck what gender would you say my 7month ackie is, show shot below today.
> image
> image
> image
> image


nice looking ackie matey :2thumb:
not sure of sex but havnt had any ackies though but kinda looks female to me from the width of the hips and head aint overly large compared to neck but dont take my word for that im still learning a lot of stuff, someone on here will have better knowledge than me but hopefully im right :lol2:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

benjaybo said:


> nice looking ackie matey :2thumb:
> not sure of sex but havnt had any ackies though but kinda looks female to me from the width of the hips and head aint overly large compared to neck but dont take my word for that im still learning a lot of stuff, someone on here will have better knowledge than me but hopefully im right :lol2:


Im hoping your right as i want to breed next year and males are alot easier to come by. I can't get any pic of underneth yet as im in a process still trying to tame the ackie, it has improved though since hand feeding as it doesn't bite anymore he/she is just very skittish but im not handling atm as i want to build up trust with it and if i scare him/she it's back to square one :bash:


----------



## benjaybo

XtremeReptiles said:


> Im hoping your right as i want to breed next year and males are alot easier to come by. I can't get any pic of underneth yet as im in a process still trying to tame the ackie, it has improved though since hand feeding as it doesn't bite anymore he/she is just very skittish but im not handling atm as i want to build up trust with it and if i scare him/she it's back to square one :bash:


indeed is usually so easy to pick up a male of out, nut yeh it took me the best part of a year of me sticking me head inside the viv with my lil storrs fella to build up trust and only handled him a few times a months but also kept laying my hand in the viv with him and have him hand feeding if i wish to now a days. 
i really love hearing more peeps using the stand off trust building to handling when it comes to monitors as i really believe they go through so much more stress when people just grab them out when ever. i believe leaving your scent in one place of the viv works well, i mean dont take a :censor: in the corner :lol2: but placing your hand solely in one area and always offering a cricket or two an just let them get as close to you as you can see they feel comfortable with then just flick it to them calmly, over time they get closer till their hand feeding this method always works for me. will swear by it, i also tamed a rat snake in less than 2 weeks this way from striking glass when walking past the viv to open door and put ya hand in and grab him out (wasnt interested in crickets though lmao)
is a nice looking lil ackie ya have either way though chap.
:2thumb:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

benjaybo said:


> indeed is usually so easy to pick up a male of out, nut yeh it took me the best part of a year of me sticking me head inside the viv with my lil storrs fella to build up trust and only handled him a few times a months but also kept laying my hand in the viv with him and have him hand feeding if i wish to now a days.
> i really love hearing more peeps using the stand off trust building to handling when it comes to monitors as i really believe they go through so much more stress when people just grab them out when ever. i believe leaving your scent in one place of the viv works well, i mean dont take a :censor: in the corner :lol2: but placing your hand solely in one area and always offering a cricket or two an just let them get as close to you as you can see they feel comfortable with then just flick it to them calmly, over time they get closer till their hand feeding this method always works for me. will swear by it, i also tamed a rat snake in less than 2 weeks this way from striking glass when walking past the viv to open door and put ya hand in and grab him out (wasnt interested in crickets though lmao)
> is a nice looking lil ackie ya have either way though chap.
> :2thumb:


Cheers maate i will try that. I am also using a technique which involves me holding a locust on my arm just inside the viv, this will then involve him having to climb on me for food and eventually when i open the doors he will hopefully let me stoke him and hold him a bit.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

XtremeReptiles said:


> Cheers maate i will try that. I am also using a technique which involves me holding a locust on my arm just inside the viv, this will then involve him having to climb on me for food and eventually when i open the doors he will hopefully let me stoke him and hold him a bit.



stoke? :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> stoke? :whistling2::lol2:


*Stroke* :whistling2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## St185

Hi guys 5 of 6 have hatch so far and seem to be doing well. 
I've put them in a smaller version of the adults viv and they have been basking and running around like loons.. Haven't seen any poos yet tho  
I'm hopeing the 6th makes it out alright, but can't help but worry at this stage.


----------



## cold blooded beast

XtremeReptiles said:


> Cheers maate i will try that. I am also using a technique which involves me holding a locust on my arm just inside the viv, this will then involve him having to climb on me for food and eventually when i open the doors he will hopefully let me stoke him and hold him a bit.





ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> stoke? :whistling2::lol2:





XtremeReptiles said:


> *Stroke* :whistling2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


hmmmm. . .def NOT the sort o behaviour to be encouraged. . .:lol2: . .still no harm done. . .so long as legit. . .n not Freudian


----------



## benjaybo

XtremeReptiles said:


> Cheers maate i will try that. I am also using a technique which involves me holding a locust on my arm just inside the viv, this will then involve him having to climb on me for food and eventually when i open the doors he will hopefully let me stoke him and hold him a bit.


awesome matey sounds good to me too :2thumb:


ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> stoke? :whistling2::lol2:


well now stoking the ackie, im not sure whether this sport is legal in the uk way too many peeps have died cos of the cold harsh nights(the might of the monitor dispels the fire):lol2:


cold blooded beast said:


> hmmmm. . .def NOT the sort o behaviour to be encouraged. . .:lol2: . .still no harm done. . .so long as legit. . .n not Freudian


hahaha :no1: top notch banter as always, ps i think its a monitor keep thing we love the laughs


----------



## XtremeReptiles

awesome matey sounds good to me too :2thumb:

well now stoking the ackie, im not sure whether this sport is legal in the uk way too many peeps have died cos of the cold harsh nights(the might of the monitor dispels the fire):lol2:
It's legal im sure of it :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## benjaybo

XtremeReptiles said:


> awesome matey sounds good to me too :2thumb:
> 
> well now stoking the ackie, im not sure whether this sport is legal in the uk way too many peeps have died cos of the cold harsh nights(the might of the monitor dispels the fire):lol2:
> It's legal im sure of it :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


haha let the games commence :lol2:


----------



## waynestine

Hi, im looking into getting 1 or 2 red ackies not sure just yet still making my mind up but wanted to ask do they do better in pairs and do they need to be separated after breeding as i wont have the room to do so if this is the case would two males or two females be better than just keeping one?
Also who breeds the best examples of red ackies?
Thankyou


----------



## azza23

waynestine said:


> Hi, im looking into getting 1 or 2 red ackies not sure just yet still making my mind up but wanted to ask do they do better in pairs and do they need to be separated after breeding as i wont have the room to do so if this is the case would two males or two females be better than just keeping one?
> Also who breeds the best examples of red ackies?
> Thankyou


i beleive red ackies are easier to obtain in europe, not sure who if anyone breeds in the uk, there are reds in the uk tho,


----------



## Paul P

Always nice to see, Would be nice to hatch some kingorum by the end of the year,
Fingers, toes and everything else crossed :mf_dribble:


----------



## bill33

Great Stuff Paul hope something comes of it


----------



## benjaybo

Paul P said:


> Always nice to see, Would be nice to hatch some kingorum by the end of the year,
> Fingers, toes and everything else crossed :mf_dribble:
> 
> image


hmmmm awesome paul well im hoping ya get some babies :2thumb:



bill33 said:


> Great Stuff Paul hope something comes of it


would be nice for some pygmy kings i do say :whistling2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Paul P said:


> Always nice to see, Would be nice to hatch some kingorum by the end of the year,
> Fingers, toes and everything else crossed :mf_dribble:
> 
> image


Really awesome little critters ..would really like to here about a success story for you with these . : victory: . Good luck fella


----------



## dansnake

*hi*

Hi people I'm looking for some ackies I'm from birmingham uk if u have any ackie for sale can u inbox me or text me on 07794720688 thank you guys


----------



## Jamesferrassie

Hi guys!

I am looking at getting my hands on a Female Yellow Ackie. I've currently got a couple males and would like to give it a go at breeding these fantastic creatures.

If anyone knows of any females for sale that would be great! Im from Swindon, Wiltshire.

Cheers people!


----------



## Cotters2002

I can't help with females, but I believe there are a couple for sale on the classifieds at the moment:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/865366-rare-lizard-collection-sale.html

£300 for 2 adult females seems like a good buy to me (with a setup as well I believe).


----------



## Jimmy P

Hi all,

I've been reading about Ackies recently although I wanted to ask some keepers about this, in groups can you keep same sex animals together without an issue? 
I'm thinking maybe if you bought a pair and got 2 males or 2 females, would there be an issue? I understand you might get one more dominant animal but would there be any fighting or having to separate them due to fighting?

Thanks

James


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Jimmy P said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been reading about Ackies recently although I wanted to ask some keepers about this, in groups can you keep same sex animals together without an issue?
> I'm thinking maybe if you bought a pair and got 2 males or 2 females, would there be an issue? I understand you might get one more dominant animal but would there be any fighting or having to separate them due to fighting?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> James


Pretty sure two males would fight but two females would get along but there would be one more domaniant than the other.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

XtremeReptiles said:


> Pretty sure two males would fight but two females would get along but there would be one more domaniant than the other.


The least dominant male will likely take on the role of a female and accept the other is dominant. Although this doesnt rule out the risk of fighting breaking out.


----------



## TommyR

My sleeping beauties


----------



## jambo1984

just thought i'd post a couple of the ackie pair in the new viv ive just got to get a few pieces cork bark then leave them to it....
































ohhh and the cheeky little trio








ohh and the twin basking spot


----------



## TommyR

jambo1984 said:


> just thought i'd post a couple of the ackie pair in the new viv ive just got to get a few pieces cork bark then leave them to it....
> image
> image
> image
> image
> ohhh and the cheeky little trio
> image
> ohh and the twin basking spot
> image


 
Very nice love the setup dude  they deffo love the bark pieces be a good investment.


----------



## sooksyajets

*Dwarf Ackies*

hi just wondering what price im looking at for baby Dwarf Ackies :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sooksyajets

sooksyajets said:


> hi just wondering what price im looking at for baby Dwarf Ackies :Na_Na_Na_Na:


yellow ackie/ridge tales


----------



## jonnydotcom

Same here, I've just converted a 3 viv stack into a 6x3x2 to eventually house some Ackie's. 
After possibly a treo but not really bothered.


----------



## jambo1984

For babies your looking about £80 Each off certain people you can get trio's for £200 hatchlings ofcourse..


----------



## Metzger

Ackies!



















:2thumb:










Here is one from the original 3 that hatched early, doing well and looking lovely.

On a random note, two of the three have orange rather than yellow spots, is this common in baby Ackies, will they fade out to yellow with age, or will they stay into adulthood? either way, stunning to look at!


----------



## jambo1984

Metzger said:


> Ackies!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> :2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> Here is one from the original 3 that hatched early, doing well and looking lovely.
> 
> On a random note, two of the three have orange rather than yellow spots, is this common in baby Ackies, will they fade out to yellow with age, or will they stay into adulthood? either way, stunning to look at!


Good job mate there crackers what temps did you incubate at and how long did they incubate for??


----------



## Metzger

jambo1984 said:


> Good job mate there crackers what temps did you incubate at and how long did they incubate for??


I was going for 86.5F but the incubator had other ideas and fluctuated between 85F and 88F, however the average was 86.5F-87F. Something to work on for next time. They hatched earlier than I expected at 90 days on the dot. They are all perfectly formed and look healthy though :2thumb:


----------



## TommyR

Congrats they are awesome, look forward to mine but not anytime soon haha they can wait to lay eggs though


----------



## Barlow

Not participated in this thread (or the forum for that matter) much lately so thought I'd add a few pics of the ackies.

































And a few pics of my current viv build, specifically the 2 pack epoxy paint I've used to seal it with. This stuff is amazing, I could honestly fill the viv with water and it would last for years.


----------



## jambo1984

Barlow said:


> Not participated in this thread (or the forum for that matter) much lately so thought I'd add a few pics of the ackies.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> And a few pics of my current viv build, specifically the 2 pack epoxy paint I've used to seal it with. This stuff is amazing, I could honestly fill the viv with water and it would last for years.
> image
> image
> image


 nice mate i was wondering where you had gone ..where you get your epoxy from???


----------



## Barlow

jambo1984 said:


> nice mate i was wondering where you had gone ..where you get your epoxy from???


I got it from a shop in sheffield, but just google 2 pack epoxy floorpaint and there are loads of companys doing it. 

You had my old male didn't you? The male ackie in the above photos is his son. Looking a lot like his dad now, don't you think?


----------



## jambo1984

Barlow said:


> I got it from a shop in sheffield, but just google 2 pack epoxy floorpaint and there are loads of companys doing it.
> 
> You had my old male didn't you? The male ackie in the above photos is his son. Looking a lot like his dad now, don't you think?


----------



## jambo1984

there aint too much different ...oh i just had a browse for the 2 pack there's a company that makes it 5 mins away bonus


----------



## Barlow

jambo1984 said:


> image


Lovely to see him again and I'm so glad he's now in safe hands. Thankyou.:no1::no1:


----------



## jambo1984

no worries mate him and his missus were passed about abit once he left you which ended up costing the female dearly...he aint going nowhere else now though ... i would love to get him a female but i dont want to risk it he aint had his leg over for ages so i dont know what he would do to a new woman...i'm waiting for some eggs to hatch it don't half drag though.


----------



## FelixM

What would be the minimum size viv for a single ackie? Would 3X2X2 be enough? I think it may be too small


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

FelixM said:


> What would be the minimum size viv for a single ackie? Would 3X2X2 be enough? I think it may be too small


Too small... Very minimum of 4x2x2 but they do really enjoy and utilise any extra space you can provide.

Personally I wouldnt put a fully grown ackie in anything smaller a 5x2x2.5.. but thats because ive seen how much they will run around in a large viv, also the extra 1/2 foot in height can accomodate for enough substrate for them to successfully make a large network of burrows.


----------



## jambo1984

Bigger the better smallest ive used is a 4x2x2 ive just put my pair in a 6x3x2 and they use every inch..


----------



## jonnydotcom

So what could I put in mine(single,pair)
it's a 6' long 2' deep an 3' high


----------



## FelixM

What substrate would one use?


----------



## jambo1984

Pair in yours jon and felix a topsoil play sand mix


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> Not participated in this thread (or the forum for that matter) much lately so thought I'd add a few pics of the ackies.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> And a few pics of my current viv build, specifically the 2 pack epoxy paint I've used to seal it with. This stuff is amazing, I could honestly fill the viv with water and it would last for years.
> image
> image
> image


Looking good buddy :no1:


----------



## Barlow

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Looking good buddy :no1:


 Cheers Shane. How's things?


----------



## whitey:)

Barlow said:


> Not participated in this thread (or the forum for that matter) much lately so thought I'd add a few pics of the ackies.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> And a few pics of my current viv build, specifically the 2 pack epoxy paint I've used to seal it with. This stuff is amazing, I could honestly fill the viv with water and it would last for years.
> image
> image
> image


beutiful mate


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> Cheers Shane. How's things?


Good matey Capes still eating shed loads... 

round an inch a week out of him growth wise :2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Good matey Capes still eating shed loads...
> 
> round an inch a week out of him growth wise :2thumb:


 Wouldn't expect anything less from a keeper such as yourself. You gonna pair him up?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> Wouldn't expect anything less from a keeper such as yourself. You gonna pair him up?


On it as we speak matey :2thumb:

Hopefulyl hamm in sept. 

Steves got his feelers out as well


----------



## Jimmy P

Barlow said:


> Not participated in this thread (or the forum for that matter) much lately so thought I'd add a few pics of the ackies.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> And a few pics of my current viv build, specifically the 2 pack epoxy paint I've used to seal it with. This stuff is amazing, I could honestly fill the viv with water and it would last for years.
> image
> image
> image


Absolutely awesome dude! when I get back into reptiles, Ackies are definitely top of the list! :no1:

Thanks

James


----------



## TommyR

My pair mating today so fingers crossed


----------



## Paul P

In the time Ive been keeping monitors I have learnt never to count my chickens..... but defo a step in the right direction.

first clutch 2 good and 1 slugg, and again the long wait begins :bash:


----------



## TommyR

Paul P said:


> In the time Ive been keeping monitors I have learnt never to count my chickens..... but defo a step in the right direction.
> 
> first clutch 2 good and 1 slugg, and again the long wait begins :bash:
> 
> image


Good luck mate


----------



## Paul P

TommyR said:


> Good luck mate


Cheers m8


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Paul P said:


> In the time Ive been keeping monitors I have learnt never to count my chickens..... but defo a step in the right direction.
> 
> first clutch 2 good and 1 slugg, and again the long wait begins :bash:
> 
> image


Good luck mate and how are the ameiva ameiva doing?:2thumb:


----------



## Paul P

XtremeReptiles said:


> Good luck mate and how are the ameiva ameiva doing?:2thumb:


All 6 eggs still cooking away nicely, how long for is anyones guess though, can't find anything written in stone on incubation times for ameiva ameiva.
one person or site qouted 53 days and another 5 months :bash::bash:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Paul P said:


> All 6 eggs still cooking away nicely, how long for is anyones guess though, can't find anything written in stone on incubation times for ameiva ameiva.
> one person or site qouted 53 days and another 5 months :bash::bash:


Hahaha well you will soon know :lol2:. What temps are you incubating at ?


----------



## Paul P

XtremeReptiles said:


> Hahaha well you will soon know :lol2:. What temps are you incubating at ?


Trying 28c, I think that'll be about right.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

What does it mean when your ackie goes around the viv and he looks like he is dragging and wiping his bum all over everything? :whistling2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

XtremeReptiles said:


> What does it mean when your ackie goes around the viv and he looks like he is dragging and wiping his bum all over everything? :whistling2:


Scent marking


----------



## cold blooded beast

XtremeReptiles said:


> What does it mean when your ackie goes around the viv and he looks like he is dragging and wiping his bum all over everything? :whistling2:





ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Scent marking


Yeah .. I'd really not worry about it ..he/she is just doin what comes naturally ...my Freckled does it a fair bit ...just another of the amazing and quirky behaviours that our awesome animals exhibit:2thumb:


----------



## DannyP91

Is it normal for an ackie to become active at night, my ackie well be active in the day from around 6am basking then burrowing and visa versa but then it comes to about 12 at night and hell be out running round his Viv scratching the glass just the usual stuff he does if the day only for around an hour or so then back of to sleep lol, so yeah is it normal for an ackie to be active in the very late evening?

Thanks


----------



## XtremeReptiles

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Scent marking





cold blooded beast said:


> Yeah .. I'd really not worry about it ..he/she is just doin what comes naturally ...my Freckled does it a fair bit ...just another of the amazing and quirky behaviours that our awesome animals exhibit:2thumb:


Cheers guys i thought it was that but wasn't to sure do only males do it or do both?


----------



## cold blooded beast

DannyP91 said:


> Is it normal for an ackie to become active at night, my ackie well be active in the day from around 6am basking then burrowing and visa versa but then it comes to about 12 at night and hell be out running round his Viv scratching the glass just the usual stuff he does if the day only for around an hour or so then back of to sleep lol, so yeah is it normal for an ackie to be active in the very late evening?
> 
> Thanks


Can only say from observation . That if I have fed late in the day ..and any bugs that have scampered away and not been munched earlier...seen to creep out as the lights dim ...THEN my Freckled commits dusk murder ...other than that a slow survey of his kingdom . But generally when it's lights out he's settled till the heats rising the following day


----------



## cold blooded beast

XtremeReptiles said:


> Cheers guys i thought it was that but wasn't to sure do only males do it or do both?


Well there's much speculation that my male VTO is actually Female .. so ...in figure! ..think you'll find they would both mark an area out though


----------



## DannyP91

cold blooded beast said:


> Can only say from observation . That if I have fed late in the day ..and any bugs that have scampered away and not been munched earlier...seen to creep out as the lights dim ...THEN my Freckled commits dusk murder ...other than that a slow survey of his kingdom . But generally when it's lights out he's settled till the heats rising the following day


Okay mate thanks, he is still settling in so maybe its just he is becoming more comfortable as he has started to sleep in the open a bit more than burrowed away! he eats okay just destroyed 5 dubias first time he has had them as i have been feeding him hoppers and crickets but he never seems very interested will just eat them if they come past him and hasn't eat all that much since i had him then today put the dubias in and bam he was going crazy which was great to see,  

Thanks for your help mate


----------



## XtremeReptiles

cold blooded beast said:


> Well there's much speculation that my male VTO is actually Female .. so ...in figure! ..think you'll find they would both mark an area out though


Oh ok, i have a 7month old ackie on his/her own and im really not sure what sex it is :whip:


----------



## Paul P

XtremeReptiles said:


> Oh ok, i have a 7month old ackie on his/her own and im really not sure what sex it is :whip:


Yep, both sexes will do this, but males more so.


----------



## Jimmy P

Paul P said:


> Yep, both sexes will do this, but males more so.


I thought it was only males which did that, interesting, is it the same with other monitor's aswell? both sex's scent marking?

Thanks

James


----------



## Paul P

Jimmy P said:


> I thought it was only males which did that, interesting, is it the same with other monitor's aswell? both sex's scent marking?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> James


Ive found it to be the case with all my odatria, Also just had a female kingorum drop some eggs yet she is now scent marking and trying to mate up another female????


----------



## cold blooded beast

Paul P said:


> Ive found it to be the case with all my odatria, Also just had a female kingorum drop some eggs yet she is now scent marking and trying to mate up another female????


best of luck with those eggs. . .:no1:


----------



## Jimmy P

Paul P said:


> Ive found it to be the case with all my odatria, Also just had a female kingorum drop some eggs yet she is now scent marking and trying to mate up another female????


 
Hahaha well you learn something new everyday  goodluck with the eggs mate great news! :no1:


----------



## gfergie44

I am looking at getting 0.2.0 varanus acantharus in the not too distant future and wondered if anyone could point me in the correct direction as to where or who to purchase them off.


----------



## jambo1984

gfergie44 said:


> I am looking at getting 0.2.0 varanus acantharus in the not too distant future and wondered if anyone could point me in the correct direction as to where or who to purchase them off.


 i know rex636 has sold a clutch he hatched he's in scotland too mate give him a pm


----------



## Paul P

A few snaps of the kingorum

Updated Kingorum vivarium 










Male lucy - going to try for hets with this one, not really into the lucy's










Normal Male headshot - I think far nicer than the lucy :gasp:










Normal female colouration


----------



## Jimmy P

Paul P said:


> A few snaps of the kingorum
> 
> Updated Kingorum vivarium
> 
> image
> 
> Male lucy - going to try for hets with this one, not really into the lucy's
> 
> image
> 
> Normal Male headshot - I think far nicer than the lucy :gasp:
> 
> image
> 
> Normal female colouration
> 
> image


 
I prefer the 'normals' more tbh (thought they are all great ) i'm just not a massive fan of morphs etc.. How are the eggs mate? :2thumb:

Thanks

James


----------



## FelixM

I like the normals better too, it seems that way with most things including royals, I love my normal but I think that a killer bee or bumblebee would be the only other morphs I would go with. Also axolotls, the black eyed whites are in my opinion far nicer than the blacks or albinos.


----------



## Paul P

Jimmy P said:


> I prefer the 'normals' more tbh (thought they are all great ) i'm just not a massive fan of morphs etc.. How are the eggs mate? :2thumb:
> 
> Thanks
> 
> James


First lot of eggs still looking good, long way to go yet though :devil:


----------



## Jimmy P

Paul P said:


> First lot of eggs still looking good, long way to go yet though :devil:


As always hahaha :lol2: at least their looking good, whats the incubation period on them mate?

Thanks

James


----------



## Paul P

Jimmy P said:


> As always hahaha :lol2: at least their looking good, whats the incubation period on them mate?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> James


Around 110 days :devil:


----------



## Jimmy P

Paul P said:


> Around 110 days :devil:


Yeah a long way to go :lol2:


----------



## Keblin

Out of curiosity, what is the temperament of yellow/red ackies like? ^^

The ones I meet were lovely and calm when out, but defiantly didnt want to get caught! XD


----------



## Stivali

Depends on the animals and how they were raised/cared for. Two of my trio are extremely tame - to the point where I can't open the viv without them jumping into my arms when they are awake and active. The third (raised by a different keeper) is not exactly timid in that she will go about her business even if my hand is a foot away and isn't shy when people are in the room - any closer than a foot though and she bolts for cover. She doesn't calm when held, so I leave her alone. She'll take food from tongs easily, but doesn't seem to be getting any more confident.

Overall I've been very surprised how "friendly" they are, and how willing they are to do thier thing no matter who is watching - I've only ever had one monitor that was SO completely uninhibited in front of people (one particular Bengal monitor that was raised from hatchling by my cousin and I and became the tamest monitor I've ever seen), for this reason ackies are a joy to care for.


----------



## Keblin

Stivali said:


> Depends on the animals and how they were raised/cared for. Two of my trio are extremely tame - to the point where I can't open the viv without them jumping into my arms when they are awake and active. The third (raised by a different keeper) is not exactly timid in that she will go about her business even if my hand is a foot away and isn't shy when people are in the room - any closer than a foot though and she bolts for cover. She doesn't calm when held, so I leave her alone. She'll take food from tongs easily, but doesn't seem to be getting any more confident.
> 
> Overall I've been very surprised how "friendly" they are, and how willing they are to do thier thing no matter who is watching - I've only ever had one monitor that was SO completely uninhibited in front of people (one particular Bengal monitor that was raised from hatchling by my cousin and I and became the tamest monitor I've ever seen), for this reason ackies are a joy to care for.


Thankyou for the detailed insight! ^^ The pair that I knew were just part of a huge reptile collection, and possibly used for kids parties previously. Perhaps why they didn't "want" to come out, but would tolerate being out!

Do you keep all three together or in different groups?


----------



## Stivali

All three together in a large (7x3x3) viv. FWIW I think I would have had trouble intorducing this female to the existing pair in a smaller viv..

There was a chap at the local herp meet recently who brought along a "show" Ackie - it was 16 years old and completely docile (to the point of staying where you put it most of the time - though was alert and very fit/healthy).
Mine are not like that however - they like to climb all over you and will not sit still for long.

There are others here who have kept many more specimens than me, mine is just one experience, and since I didn't raise any of these Ackie's myself I can't speak for how they were raised or how they behaved when young..


----------



## Keblin

Stivali said:


> All three together in a large (7x3x3) viv. FWIW I think I would have had trouble intorducing this female to the existing pair in a smaller viv..
> 
> There was a chap at the local herp meet recently who brought along a "show" Ackie - it was 16 years old and completely docile (to the point of staying where you put it most of the time - though was alert and very fit/healthy).
> Mine are not like that however - they like to climb all over you and will not sit still for long.
> 
> There are others here who have kept many more specimens than me, mine is just one experience, and since I didn't raise any of these Ackie's myself I can't speak for how they were raised or how they behaved when young..


Well thankyou for the information anyways, its always interesting to hear different experiences!  Perhaps yours just really like to explore? ^^ Kudos to the owner of that 16year old ackie!!


----------



## jambo1984

My pair wasn't handled much but I can handle them with few problems..the male I have off Barlow I can do anything with him..but my other trio are very flighty..I have chose not to mess about with my small ones..if they jump out my hands atm they will surely be lost..so once there a bit bigger I will handle them a fair bit..


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Best thing you can do with flighty ackies... stick an arm in... waggle food in tongs above it... eventually food wins out over fear and hey presto your mobile furniture... 

Patience wins everytime...:2thumb:


----------



## Stivali

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Best thing you can do with flighty ackies... stick an arm in... waggle food in tongs above it... eventually food wins out over fear and hey presto your mobile furniture...
> 
> Patience wins everytime...:2thumb:


 Indeed, I think she'll come round in the end. Right now she's brewing up her second batch of eggs in just over a month - so I tend to leave prey freely available at all times. She can even afford to turn her nose up at fluffs most of the time.
The one time she did walk on me was when I was digging for her eggs. As soon as I moved a finger she fled..








I get all the cuddles I need from the other pair - the smaller female in particular (Pixie) is adorable. She has an odd fascination for clothing/fabric and likes to nuzzle/nip/dig in it. Anyone else seen behaviour like this?
(click to see video)


----------



## Keblin

jambo1984 said:


> My pair wasn't handled much but I can handle them with few problems..the male I have off Barlow I can do anything with him..but my other trio are very flighty..I have chose not to mess about with my small ones..if they jump out my hands atm they will surely be lost..so once there a bit bigger I will handle them a fair bit..


Yes they are defiantly very speedy, especially when they're younger. I can just imagine them zooming under a bed and never being seen again! DX


----------



## Keblin

Stivali said:


> I get all the cuddles I need from the other pair - the smaller female in particular (Pixie) is adorable. She has an odd fascination for clothing/fabric and likes to nuzzle/nip/dig in it. Anyone else seen behaviour like this?
> (click to see video) image


Ho my gosh, that's beyond adorable!! Its like she's trying to take the whole thing with her!!


----------



## cold blooded beast

Stivali said:


> Indeed, I think she'll come round in the end. Right now she's brewing up her second batch of eggs in just over a month - so I tend to leave prey freely available at all times. She can even afford to turn her nose up at fluffs most of the time.
> The one time she did walk on me was when I was digging for her eggs. As soon as I moved a finger she fled..
> image
> I get all the cuddles I need from the other pair - the smaller female in particular (Pixie) is adorable. She has an odd fascination for clothing/fabric and likes to nuzzle/nip/dig in it. Anyone else seen behaviour like this?
> (click to see video) [URL=http://i1162.photobucket.com/albums/q533/Stivali1/th_100_2171.jpg]image[/URL]





Keblin said:


> Ho my gosh, that's beyond adorable!! Its like she's trying to take the whole thing with her!![/QUOTE
> Very different type of video from the usual "feed time"and"chillin wit my Monitor"
> Very watchable ...perhaps a little over cautious . But be aware of claws getting caught in fabric .. but really cute vid mate : victory:


----------



## varanus87

Just guna make a statement ....


All monis small and large ...
From mulga to komodo 


Ackie to Prasinus 

Salvator to albigularis


They are awesome ...:2thumb:

Geeky yes but o well ... Have it u lot ..:Na_Na_Na_Na:: victory:


----------



## FelixM

tHAT VIDEO IS SOOOO CUTE¬


----------



## Stivali

She'll do that to ma shirt too - which is lovely till she accidentally grabs a mouthfull of soft underarm skin and gives it a yank:gasp:

Any idea's what kind of behaviour triggers this? Nesting? hunting? A females love of all things soft and warm?:whistling2: Only thing I've ever seen like this is a Tegu attacking a sock (was it Jo-Jo's?)..


----------



## Stivali

varanus87 said:


> Just guna make a statement ....
> 
> 
> All monis small and large ...
> From mulga to komodo
> 
> 
> Ackie to Prasinus
> 
> Salvator to albigularis
> 
> 
> They are awesome ...:2thumb:
> 
> Geeky yes but o well ... Have it u lot ..:Na_Na_Na_Na:: victory:


 I agree m8, all monitors are king! Definitly one of those times when size DOESN'T matter:lol2:


----------



## weaver132

hi all, anyone know of any ackie breeders in norfolk area at all?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Stivali said:


> She'll do that to ma shirt too - which is lovely till she accidentally grabs a mouthfull of soft underarm skin and gives it a yank:gasp:
> 
> Any idea's what kind of behaviour triggers this? Nesting? hunting? A females love of all things soft and warm?:whistling2: Only thing I've ever seen like this is a Tegu attacking a sock (was it Jo-Jo's?)..



:lol2: Corking mate lovely to see an ackie having a cuggle...


----------



## cold blooded beast

varanus87 said:


> Just guna make a statement ....
> 
> 
> All monis small and large ...
> From mulga to komodo
> 
> 
> Ackie to Prasinus
> 
> Salvator to albigularis
> 
> 
> They are awesome ...:2thumb:
> 
> Geeky yes but o well ... Have it u lot ..:Na_Na_Na_Na:: victory:


correction
"uber geek"
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

varanus87 said:


> Just guna make a statement ....
> 
> 
> All monis small and large ...
> From mulga to komodo
> 
> 
> Ackie to Prasinus
> 
> Salvator to albigularis
> 
> 
> They are awesome ...:2thumb:
> 
> Geeky yes but o well ... Have it u lot ..:Na_Na_Na_Na:: victory:


You have something against brevis, kings and caudos. primordius mate? 

there all smaller than gillenii :whistling2:


----------



## varanus87

cold blooded beast said:


> correction
> "uber geek"
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


It's true its true ....:blush: 


ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> You have something against brevis, kings and caudos. primordius mate?
> 
> there all smaller than gillenii :whistling2:


I have nothin against any of those ... Mulga was the first top pop into my head ... Had to go with the heat of the moment creative flow m8 .... :Na_Na_Na_Na: love em all .... : victory: but more so prasinus ... Cus I'm biases ....:whistling2: o and lacies and albigs and croc monis and .... O the list goes on ...:lol2:


----------



## Carl6688

I need some urgent advice on one of my ackies. I have a group of 3, and a few days ago I noticed I hadn't seen the third one for a while, so I decided to lift up the retes stack to check on her. She was very cold and skinny, so I placed her under the basking lamp and offered her some scrambled egg which she refused, and then plodded off under the retes again. Shes came out again today to bask, still looking skinny so I offered her a roach which she ignored even when it ran straight past her, and thats when I noticed her jaw, it seems to be broken, with the bottom part bent to the left slightly. Any advice on what to do to help her?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Carl6688 said:


> I need some urgent advice on one of my ackies. I have a group of 3, and a few days ago I noticed I hadn't seen the third one for a while, so I decided to lift up the retes stack to check on her. She was very cold and skinny, so I placed her under the basking lamp and offered her some scrambled egg which she refused, and then plodded off under the retes again. Shes came out again today to bask, still looking skinny so I offered her a roach which she ignored even when it ran straight past her, and thats when I noticed her jaw, it seems to be broken, with the bottom part bent to the left slightly. Any advice on what to do to help her?


I would take her to the vets and seperate for the mean time mate : victory:


----------



## varanus87

Carl6688 said:


> I need some urgent advice on one of my ackies. I have a group of 3, and a few days ago I noticed I hadn't seen the third one for a while, so I decided to lift up the retes stack to check on her. She was very cold and skinny, so I placed her under the basking lamp and offered her some scrambled egg which she refused, and then plodded off under the retes again. Shes came out again today to bask, still looking skinny so I offered her a roach which she ignored even when it ran straight past her, and thats when I noticed her jaw, it seems to be broken, with the bottom part bent to the left slightly. Any advice on what to do to help her?


Vet .... Asap .... If its broken u want it fixed then she will eat .... If u do.t fix it soon it will begin to set ... And set wrong ... So my opinion VET .... : victory:


----------



## Carl6688

Ok, does anyone know of any vets in Coventry that specialise in reptiles?


----------



## varanus87

Carl6688 said:


> Ok, does anyone know of any vets in Coventry that specialise in reptiles?


Search google dude ... Ull find 1 ... Or 118 118 it tomorrow morning first thing ...:2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

Carl6688 said:


> I need some urgent advice on one of my ackies. I have a group of 3, and a few days ago I noticed I hadn't seen the third one for a while, so I decided to lift up the retes stack to check on her. She was very cold and skinny, so I placed her under the basking lamp and offered her some scrambled egg which she refused, and then plodded off under the retes again. Shes came out again today to bask, still looking skinny so I offered her a roach which she ignored even when it ran straight past her, and thats when I noticed her jaw, it seems to be broken, with the bottom part bent to the left slightly. Any advice on what to do to help her?


First off, I'm failing to understand how it can be cold under the Retes stack. It should be warm all the way to the bottom of the dirt. We need pics of set up and details on diet. Also how old are they? It sounds like she is being dominated and not eating/basking regularly resulting in a lower metabolism and I'd bet she has MBD hence the bent jaw. Don't feed egg, whole prey food items only. Also this is why I reccomend 24 hour basking. In group situations it allows the less dominant individuals to bask/eat when the others sleep. If you are not using uv then I would add it. This is one of the situations where I would advise it. Also consider seperating her for a while.


----------



## Carl6688

Barlow said:


> First off, I'm failing to understand how it can be cold under the Retes stack. It should be warm all the way to the bottom of the dirt. We need pics of set up and details on diet. Also how old are they? It sounds like she is being dominated and not eating/basking regularly resulting in a lower metabolism and I'd bet she has MBD hence the bent jaw. Don't feed egg, whole prey food items only. Also this is why I reccomend 24 hour basking. In group situations it allows the less dominant individuals to bask/eat when the others sleep. If you are not using uv then I would add it. This is one of the situations where I would advise it. Also consider seperating her for a while.


The basking site above the retes is 150, the bottom of the stack is buried under about 8" of substrate that completely submerges the bottom layer of the retes, and thats where shes spending all her time. Unfortunately I don't have my camera, as my brother took it to greece, he's due back later though, so I'll try to snap some pics of the setup for you then. They are roughly 10 months old, and are in a 4x2x2. I don't often feed them egg, it was just to encourage her to eat. They have been feeding on a mix of roaches, crickets and locusts every other day, all dusted with nutrobal. If she does have MBD, what can I do to help her?


----------



## Barlow

Carl6688 said:


> The basking site above the retes is 150, the bottom of the stack is buried under about 8" of substrate that completely submerges the bottom layer of the retes, and thats where shes spending all her time. Unfortunately I don't have my camera, as my brother took it to greece, he's due back later though, so I'll try to snap some pics of the setup for you then. They are roughly 10 months old, and are in a 4x2x2. I don't often feed them egg, it was just to encourage her to eat. They have been feeding on a mix of roaches, crickets and locusts every other day, all dusted with nutrobal. If she does have MBD, what can I do to help her?


When using a high basking temperature like 150 you have to realise that the animals are going to be running at full metabolism. Especially young growing monitors. So feeding every other day isn't going to provide them with all the nutrition they need. They need feeding several times a day......and then some. If it was me, I would remove her to an enclosure on her own with UVB and feed her up. Take it from there.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Carl6688 said:


> The basking site above the retes is 150, the bottom of the stack is buried under about 8" of substrate that completely submerges the bottom layer of the retes, and thats where shes spending all her time. Unfortunately I don't have my camera, as my brother took it to greece, he's due back later though, so I'll try to snap some pics of the setup for you then. They are roughly 10 months old, and are in a 4x2x2. I don't often feed them egg, it was just to encourage her to eat. They have been feeding on a mix of roaches, crickets and locusts every other day, all dusted with nutrobal. If she does have MBD, what can I do to help her?



Whats the temperature at the bottom of the retes stack should not be below 80f.


----------



## Carl6688

Barlow said:


> When using a high basking temperature like 150 you have to realise that the animals are going to be running at full metabolism. Especially young growing monitors. So feeding every other day isn't going to provide them with all the nutrition they need. They need feeding several times a day......and then some. If it was me, I would remove her to an enclosure on her own with UVB and feed her up. Take it from there.


They were being fed every day to begin with, but they started to ignore the food every other day so I changed it, and they all managed to keep a fat belly. I don't have the room or the funds right now to separate her, but I'll add UVB to the timer and take the basking bulb off it so she can bask at night. I'll also try placing more livefood in the tank at night so she can hunt in peace, my only worry is If she will be able to catch it with her mouth out of shape?



ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Whats the temperature at the bottom of the retes stack should not be below 80f.


The bottom is completely submerged in substrate so I can't measure it :/


----------



## Barlow

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Whats the temperature at the bottom of the retes stack should not be below 80f.


Exactly. I get mid 80's and that's under a foot of dirt.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Carl6688 said:


> They were being fed every day to begin with, but they started to ignore the food every other day so I changed it, and they all managed to keep a fat belly. I don't have the room or the funds right now to separate her, but I'll add UVB to the timer and take the basking bulb off it so she can bask at night. I'll also try placing more livefood in the tank at night so she can hunt in peace, my only worry is If she will be able to catch it with her mouth out of shape?
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom is completely submerged in substrate so I can't measure it :/


Erm dig it out


----------



## Carl6688

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Erm dig it out


Derp, dunno why I didn't think of that. The temp is 95.


----------



## jambo1984

Well lads the ackie eggs where laid 2nd may so I'm expecting some babies very soon hopefully


----------



## sduncan

Sure after 770 pages this will have been asked but.. What size viv would you need to house a group of three ackies. Decided after moving into my own flat that I've got some free space to fill :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Carl6688 said:


> Derp, dunno why I didn't think of that. The temp is 95.


My advice move her out of that viv and best of luck to her.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

sduncan said:


> Sure after 770 pages this will have been asked but.. What size viv would you need to house a group of three ackies. Decided after moving into my own flat that I've got some free space to fill :2thumb::2thumb:


5 by 2 by 3' (h) 

As far as im concerned bare min .


----------



## joemeatsix

im sure this will of been asked after 771 pages, but what size vivarium would i need to house *ONE* ackie? hoping to get one in 4 or 5 months


----------



## FelixM

I believe it would be at least 4'X2'X2' but bigger is better


----------



## Moony14

How "tameable" are ackies in general? Thanks : victory:


----------



## Chris18

Moony14 said:


> How "tameable" are ackies in general? Thanks : victory:


Depends what you mean.
Mine didn't bite or show any aggression. She was skitty as a hatchling as most are but then she started to get more confident as she aged. I had minimal contact with her and she was alway curious of me. They dont like to be held though, they prefer to explore.


----------



## Moony14

Chris18 said:


> Depends what you mean.
> Mine didn't bite or show any aggression. She was skitty as a hatchling as most are but then she started to get more confident as she aged. I had minimal contact with her and she was alway curious of me. They dont like to be held though, they prefer to explore.


Ah okay, I just wondered if they minded being handled or were more of a look don't touch reptile. Thanks!


----------



## Barlow

Moony14 said:


> Ah okay, I just wondered if they minded being handled or were more of a look don't touch reptile. Thanks!


I hate the word tame. Tractable is more applicable. Once grown to a decent size ackies become tolerant of some handling, but won't sit still in your hand like a beardie will. The pleasure of keeping ackies is in watching them go about their day to day business. They are really entertaining to watch. And seeing them hunt is something else. Same goes for all monitors really.


----------



## weaver132

is anyone selling any baby ackies at the moment?


----------



## MattyD

weaver132 said:


> is anyone selling any baby ackies at the moment?


If any one can answer would help me too, cant seem to find any advertised anywhere

Cheers


----------



## Stivali

Odatria.net Odatria.net - Available


----------



## TommyR

Ackies for sale

This guy is selling two ackies for 75


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels

TommyR said:


> Ackies for sale
> 
> This guy is selling two ackies for 75


I assume he means 75 each ... but correct me if Im wrong.


----------



## TommyR

Could very well be sorry never put that in my post


----------



## weaver132

they are good prices, anyone used couriers as will need one if I got one of these


----------



## Jimmy P

weaver132 said:


> they are good prices, anyone used couriers as will need one if I got one of these


Try this list mate http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/reptile-couriers/633474-list-couriers.html

Hope that helps 

Thanks

James


----------



## addictedtoreptiles

monitor mad what ackies are they?:mf_dribble:


----------



## sooksyajets

addictedtoreptiles said:


> monitor mad what ackies are they?:mf_dribble:


yellow


----------



## TommyR

People need to get some pics up not seen any in a while


----------



## Jimmy P

TommyR said:


> People need to get some pics up not seen any in a while
> 
> image
> 
> image


Great pic's mate, lovely to see :2thumb:

Thanks

James


----------



## jambo1984

well all after 3 long months the ackie eggs have started to pip ...happy days


----------



## TommyR

Congrats :2thumb:


----------



## DannyP91

This is my boy in shed! he is looking :censor: good lol! as when I got him he was just a very dull brown color on his sides and had only a pattern down his dorsal! but as you can see where the shed is coming away his pattern is now showing on his sides! I think he had a bad build of shed as i only got him couple of months ago! been bathing everyday and his shed is coming along nicely! will get a picture when he completes his shed! was told the shed takes around 4 days but he has been shedding for about a week and has only shed his throat and starting on his back now I'm guessing this was from such a bad build up?


----------



## TommyR

Looks good colour under that shed danny  still can't believe how big he is haha


----------



## DannyP91

TommyR said:


> Looks good colour under that shed danny  still can't believe how big he is haha


haha thanks mate! Yeah where the shed hasn't come away is how he looked when i got him very dull as you could see in the first pics I posted as a new ackie owner i didn't no it was stuck shed just though he was duller than some i had seen but now he is shedding I can tell where ever he came from may have not taken great care of him ( i bought him from a shop)! your two are looking good two mate! spesh the pic of the two of them :2thumb:

Edit! 

look at the pic in my sig compared to now both of the same side(he wasent in shed in my sig pic)


----------



## TommyR

Yeah I can really tell the difference mate looks awesome . How did you get the shed of mate just bathing him? One of my ackies tails has some shed stuck on been bathing him but doesn't seem to be doing anything.

Nice one


----------



## DannyP91

TommyR said:


> Yeah I can really tell the difference mate looks awesome . How did you get the shed of mate just bathing him? One of my ackies tails has some shed stuck on been bathing him but doesn't seem to be doing anything.
> 
> Nice one


:2thumb:

Yeah mate been putting him the bath everyday only for 10 mins as he hates it and just wants to get out! also been keeping the humidity in his tank high spraying a couple times a day! he will be in his new viv soon! dunno if this would work or you may have tried but bath him and try rubbing the shed off i dunno if you should help them shed but i mean for some stuck shed i dont see why you wouldnt? id guess while he is in the bath rub your hand down his tail maybe it well bring it off?


----------



## TommyR

Yeah I will keep on bathing him I'm sure it will come off in time . Mine despise been bathed too


----------



## DannyP91

TommyR said:


> Yeah I will keep on bathing him I'm sure it will come off in time . Mine despise been bathed too


Yeah I'm sure it will mate have you tried getting it off yourself then? Do ackies generally not like water?


----------



## TommyR

No I've not tried myself my try with some warm water on cotton wool tomorrow. Doesn't seem they do guess they just aren't used to it as captive bred.


----------



## DannyP91

TommyR said:


> No I've not tried myself my try with some warm water on cotton wool tomorrow. Doesn't seem they do guess they just aren't used to it as captive bred.


Yeah try with that or your hand mate! Well there from quite dry areas so id guess they wouldnt be ones for swimming lol


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

DannyP91 said:


> :2thumb:
> 
> Yeah mate been putting him the bath everyday only for 10 mins as he hates it and just wants to get out! also been keeping the humidity in his tank high spraying a couple times a day! he will be in his new viv soon! dunno if this would work or you may have tried but bath him and try rubbing the shed off i dunno if you should help them shed but i mean for some stuck shed i dont see why you wouldnt? id guess while he is in the bath rub your hand down his tail maybe it well bring it off?





DannyP91 said:


> Yeah I'm sure it will mate have you tried getting it off yourself then? Do ackies generally not like water?


No ackie do not like water. 

There not natural swimmers.... 

not surprising really given the come from here: 

Google Image Result for http://aphs.worldnomads.com/BigTripBlog/4234/hill.jpg

Just leave the shed alone it will come off in its own time no need to keep the humidity above 60-70% 

it will be plenty humid enough in there burrows... 

: victory: 

That chap in the picture looks like a normal shed to me. 

I wouldnt bother bathing a lot. 

They really dont need it.


----------



## TommyR

Will do hopefully it will work . Yeah that's very true.


----------



## TommyR

Cheers Shane was thinking would come off eventually in the substrate and due to high humidity. Or possibly during the next shedding.


----------



## DannyP91

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> No ackie do not like water.
> 
> There not natural swimmers....
> 
> not surprising really given the come from here:
> 
> Google Image Result for http://aphs.worldnomads.com/BigTripBlog/4234/hill.jpg
> 
> Just leave the shed alone it will come off in its own time no need to keep the humidity above 60-70%
> 
> it will be plenty humid enough in there burrows...
> 
> : victory:
> 
> That chap in the picture looks like a normal shed to me.
> 
> I wouldnt bother bathing a lot.
> 
> They really dont need it.


Thanks mate! just don't want any troubles as he is my first monitor I'm still learning! 

Yeah his shed is coming along good! what i meant was if you look at my sig that was 2 months ago so not in shed there and he is very dull his colors and pattern are really coming out in this shed which is why i though a build up of stuck shed? :2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

No mate thats called dirt...:lol2: 

Its the substrate staining there skin brown...

dull i know but without it your denying something that comes naturally to em... 

Here ya go perfect example: 

Google Image Result for http://www.varanus.net/pics/flavi/ffmh1.jpg

Dull right? 

Washed off: 

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?um=1...w=152&start=0&ndsp=30&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:0,i:86

:2thumb:


----------



## DannyP91

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> No mate thats called dirt...:lol2:
> 
> Its the substrate staining there skin brown...
> 
> dull i know but without it your denying something that comes naturally to em...
> 
> Here ya go perfect example:
> 
> Google Image Result for http://www.varanus.net/pics/flavi/ffmh1.jpg
> 
> Dull right?
> 
> Washed off:
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?um=1...w=152&start=0&ndsp=30&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:0,i:86
> 
> :2thumb:


 
O really my bad lol :bash:

Yeah i see what you mean mate! but that dirt well only go after they shed right? not just been bathed?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

DannyP91 said:


> O really my bad lol :bash:
> 
> Yeah i see what you mean mate! but that dirt well only go after they shed right? not just been bathed?


Depends on the dirt... usually it stains the skin till they next shed but some types do wash off quite well.


----------



## DannyP91

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Depends on the dirt... usually it stains the skin till they next shed but some types do wash off quite well.


I only ask cause have bathed him before and he was still very dull! But thank you for the help mate maybe i wont fuss so much now lol only trying to do good by him. : victory:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

DannyP91 said:


> I only ask cause have bathed him before and he was still very dull! But thank you for the help mate maybe i wont fuss so much now lol only trying to do good by him. : victory:



Everybodys gotta start somewhere... :2thumb:


----------



## DannyP91

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Everybodys gotta start somewhere... :2thumb:


Indeed! Will be better once i get him moved into his nee viv aswell! :2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

DannyP91 said:


> Indeed! Will be better once i get him moved into his nee viv aswell! :2thumb:



The other big clue he hasnt got any stuck shed is he hasnt lost any of his toes :2thumb:


----------



## DannyP91

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> The other big clue he hasnt got any stuck shed is he hasnt lost any of his toes :2thumb:


Yeah he has all his toes he has a couple nails missing dunno why this would be?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

DannyP91 said:


> Yeah he has all his toes he has a couple nails missing dunno why this would be?



If there not missing the tips proberly just lost em through digging there always ripping nails off... tail tips are a favourite to get damaged to.


----------



## DannyP91

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> If there not missing the tips proberly just lost em through digging there always ripping nails off... tail tips are a favourite to get damaged to.


Ok thanks its only 2 nails, the very end of his tail looks like it may have been shut in the some viv doors or something about the last cm doesnt look to be rotting or dying!


----------



## TommyR

DannyP91 said:


> Ok thanks its only 2 nails, the very end of his tail looks like it may have been shut in the some viv doors or something about the last cm doesnt look to be rotting or dying!


He's in good hand's now how is the weight loss coming along on your big boy? :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

been a while since I posted shots over here. . .seem to spend more time on M&T thread now. . .but as I was asked to get some pics up. . .thought I'd choose a few of my faves................................enjoy


----------



## TommyR

cold blooded beast said:


> imageimageimageimage
> been a while since I posted shots over here. . .seem to spend more time on M&T thread now. . .but as I was asked to get some pics up. . .thought I'd choose a few of my faves................................enjoy




Oh wow a beauty :mf_dribble: awesome pic's thanks for sharing.


----------



## cold blooded beast

TommyR said:


> Oh wow a beauty :mf_dribble: awesome pic's thanks for sharing.


No promlemo. . .glad you appreciated dude:2thumb:


----------



## sooksyajets

cold blooded beast said:


> No promlemo. . .glad you appreciated dude:2thumb:


as per usual bruv awsome pics :2thumb:


----------



## varanus87

cold blooded beast said:


> imageimageimageimage
> been a while since I posted shots over here. . .seem to spend more time on M&T thread now. . .but as I was asked to get some pics up. . .thought I'd choose a few of my faves................................enjoy


Gotta love a lil freckles action .... Stunning m8 ...:no1:


----------



## Jimmy P

cold blooded beast said:


> imageimageimageimage
> been a while since I posted shots over here. . .seem to spend more time on M&T thread now. . .but as I was asked to get some pics up. . .thought I'd choose a few of my faves................................enjoy


Stunning matey, :2thumb::no1::flrt: I love VTO's

Thanks

James


----------



## azza23

cold blooded beast said:


> imageimageimageimage
> been a while since I posted shots over here. . .seem to spend more time on M&T thread now. . .but as I was asked to get some pics up. . .thought I'd choose a few of my faves................................enjoy











loving this pic marcus, "What the f... you looking at" :2thumb:


----------



## David24

might be getting in a couple months could i keep a single adult in a 4x2x2 for its hole life?


----------



## jambo1984

there coming out now


----------



## Jimmy P

David24 said:


> might be getting in a couple months could i keep a single adult in a 4x2x2 for its hole life?


Take a look at this 'care sheet' written by a member on this forum Barlow - 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/846680-ackie-care-requirements.html

Hope that helps :2thumb:

Thanks

James


----------



## Jimmy P

jambo1984 said:


> there coming out now
> image


Congratulations mate! Great news! :no1::2thumb:

Thanks

James


----------



## jambo1984

cheers mate they dont half take ages


----------



## TommyR

jambo1984 said:


> there coming out now
> image


Awesome job mate look forward to more pics of your hatchlings


----------



## jambo1984

TommyR said:


> Awesome job mate look forward to more pics of your hatchlings


Will do mate there's 4 out now 2 left to pip once there all out I'll bang some pics on


----------



## cold blooded beast

azza23 said:


> image
> loving this pic marcus, "What the f... you looking at" :2thumb:


he got that look from me!. . .: victory:
pleased you like mate


----------



## bazza5938

Right, haven't been on much recently, work and things taking up waaaaay too much time, so here's a bit of a blurred line on the "dwarf" part, but I'll make up for it with a really great ackie pic too!

Got a new camera wee camera the other day, cos my DSLR can just be way too big to take certain places (concerts and the like, plus generally not allowed to bring them in), it's a panasonic lumix dmc-fs45 (about £104 around at the mo) and noticed it can take pics at a distance of 5cm, so thought I had to try it out, made one of my ackies jump a mile when the flash went off in this pic, but it's a great one










then a few days later, I'd had to replace the ceramic fitting in my black tree monitor tank, troubles with the humidity and so on in there, but I'd turned off my misting system, and was wetting it the old fashioned way, then she jumped out and did a runner on me! Anyway, took the chance after catching her to get some photographs taken, and the amount of colour you can see in there in the light is incredible! Should probably post these in the main Monitor thread too, so might just do that, anyway, enjoy.


----------



## clare1

Im buying 2 hatchling ackies in a few weeks time,I wondered are they better kept seperatly than in pairs/groups?My worry apart from the obvious dominance issues is them nipping tails or toes etc.Thanks for any help.


----------



## Jimmy P

clare1 said:


> Im buying 2 hatchling ackies in a few weeks time,I wondered are they better kept seperatly than in pairs/groups?My worry apart from the obvious dominance issues is them nipping tails or toes etc.Thanks for any help.


You can keep them in pairs or groups and they do really well, normally providing you don't keep males together although in some cases it isn't an issue. The dominance instances can be prevented with multiple basking sites or 24/7 basking lights on, so whilst one sleeps the other can bask. You have the potential for fighting when keeping any animals together, you can always try it and then monitor them for a period of time and if any issues occur split them?

Have a look at this 'care sheet' it mentions 24/7 basking etc.. - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/846680-ackie-care-requirements.html

Thanks

James


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Jimmy P said:


> You can keep them in pairs or groups and they do really well, normally providing you don't keep males together although in some cases it isn't an issue. The dominance instances can be prevented with multiple basking sites or 24/7 basking lights on, so whilst one sleeps the other can bask. You have the potential for fighting when keeping any animals together, you can always try it and then monitor them for a period of time and if any issues occur split them?
> 
> Have a look at this 'care sheet' it mentions 24/7 basking etc.. - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/846680-ackie-care-requirements.html
> 
> Thanks
> 
> James


Males are fine to.


----------



## Jimmy P

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Males are fine to.


I read some where that dominance issues can occur between males, fair enough if that's wrong.

Thanks

James


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Jimmy P said:


> I read some where that dominance issues can occur between males, fair enough if that's wrong.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> James



Dominance issues can occur between any sex of varanid not just male to male.


----------



## Stivali

Pics of my crew, including new baby Gilleni I've just bought home. Real MiniMoni's! They are lots of fun - dashing around in fast motion..
















































One peacock (close as I could get)








and an ackie for good measure..


----------



## Jimmy P

Stivali said:


> Pics of my crew, including new baby Gilleni I've just bought home. Real MiniMoni's! They are lots of fun - dashing around in fast motion..
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> One peacock (close as I could get)
> image
> and an ackie for good measure..
> image


Those gilleni are seriously small :gasp: awesome pics dude!

Thanks

James


----------



## Chris18

Stivali said:


> Pics of my crew, including new baby Gilleni I've just bought home. Real MiniMoni's! They are lots of fun - dashing around in fast motion..
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> One peacock (close as I could get)
> image
> and an ackie for good measure..
> image


Jealous of the gilleni!
Awesome species and Addittion :2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Stivali said:


> Pics of my crew, including new baby Gilleni I've just bought home. Real MiniMoni's! They are lots of fun - dashing around in fast motion..
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> One peacock (close as I could get)
> image
> and an ackie for good measure..
> image



Gilleni are seriously cool little monitor voracious feeders... :no1:


----------



## Dazzz

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Dominance issues can occur between any sex of varanid not just male to male.


Ran into that very problem today when trying to introduce an adult female ackie to a smaller male. 

Refurbed the females viv, let her settle in then introduced the smaller male, she was on him in seconds trying to dominate him, this went on for 10 minutes with him trying to get her off and eventually he just snapped and locked onto her side with his mouth and wouldnt let go.

Then he rolled with her so I jumped in and dunked em in the bath to get him to let go, which took a minute or so before he finally let go. She seems relatively unhurt, couple of small punctures and some bruising, he is back t his normal chilled self in his own viv.

Not sure how to try it again though, even when I showed him to her through the glass of the viv she started wiggling her head in a dominant way, so it may be a case of waiting till he is bigger... :-(

Dazzz


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Looking for an adult female as my unsex is looking male pm if anyone know's where i can get one. Thanks: victory:


----------



## TommyR

Ackie shedding some very good colours underneath :flrt:











Dinner time


----------



## cold blooded beast

bazza5938 said:


> Right, haven't been on much recently, work and things taking up waaaaay too much time, so here's a bit of a blurred line on the "dwarf" part, but I'll make up for it with a really great ackie pic too!
> 
> Got a new camera wee camera the other day, cos my DSLR can just be way too big to take certain places (concerts and the like, plus generally not allowed to bring them in), it's a panasonic lumix dmc-fs45 (about £104 around at the mo) and noticed it can take pics at a distance of 5cm, so thought I had to try it out, made one of my ackies jump a mile when the flash went off in this pic, but it's a great one
> 
> image
> 
> then a few days later, I'd had to replace the ceramic fitting in my black tree monitor tank, troubles with the humidity and so on in there, but I'd turned off my misting system, and was wetting it the old fashioned way, then she jumped out and did a runner on me! Anyway, took the chance after catching her to get some photographs taken, and the amount of colour you can see in there in the light is incredible! Should probably post these in the main Monitor thread too, so might just do that, anyway, enjoy.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


sweets shots. . .you sure ya not pulling your Ackies tongue in that shot Bazza?. . .


----------



## cold blooded beast

something for you all over there>>>>>>>>>>>>http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/207665-monitors-tegus-6564.html#post10450933
Hope you enjoy
..Marcus


----------



## TommyR

Your ackies are stunning mate


----------



## Dazzz

XtremeReptiles said:


> Looking for an adult female as my unsex is looking male pm if anyone know's where i can get one. Thanks: victory:


Replied on the varanus group on fb, but if you PM Andy Mac he may have a lead on a female for ya 

Dazzz


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Dazzz said:


> Replied on the varanus group on fb, but if you PM Andy Mac he may have a lead on a female for ya
> 
> Dazzz


Thank you :notworthy:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Dazzz said:


> Replied on the varanus group on fb, but if you PM Andy Mac he may have a lead on a female for ya
> 
> Dazzz


believe it or not i got kicked of that group :lol2:


----------



## varanus87

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> believe it or not i got kicked of that group :lol2:


Y am I not surprised ...:lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

varanus87 said:


> Y am I not surprised ...:lol2:


well how do i put this mate half the mod are idiots and dont have a proper clue on varanids.... i had a great big fight from some nob who... well lets just say provided no evidence to back up his post and took everything i said completely out of context 

After that... i couldnt be arsed... 

specially since the idiot was asking very basic questions on argus's monitors... 

Anyway there loss


----------



## varanus87

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> well how do i put this mate half the mod are idiots and dont have a proper clue on varanids.... i had a great big fight from some nob who... well lets just say provided no evidence to back up his post and took everything i said completely out of context
> 
> After that... i couldnt be arsed...
> 
> specially since the idiot was asking very basic questions on argus's monitors...
> 
> Anyway there loss


Thu I thought that wud b the case .... Constructive criticism is wot u give and ppl who think they knw it all don't like it ... It's called protecting ur ego ... If ppl can't handle a question about a certain txt usually means their spouting crapola .... Better off here m8 and varanus.net ... I'm thinking of joining but don't think I have enough tome for 2 forums ...:lol2: and I'd probably just go onthere as it all about varanids ...:no1:


----------



## Bradley

So after me making the thread I never did get an ackies and it is only now I once again have space if i choose to get them. The only thing that put me off is the amount they will eat! How much do you spend say per week on feeding them? I have a dubia colony thats in its early stages and around here I can get superpacks of loust for 3 a tub which usually have around 20 locust in.:2thumb:


----------



## sooksyajets

Bradley said:


> So after me making the thread I never did get an ackies and it is only now I once again have space if i choose to get them. The only thing that put me off is the amount they will eat! How much do you spend say per week on feeding them? I have a dubia colony thats in its early stages and around here I can get superpacks of loust for 3 a tub which usually have around 20 locust in.:2thumb:


500 crickets of ebay a fortnight at £12 :2thumb:


----------



## chris1978

Started a new thread for this post originally but it's been recommended that I'll get better answers here..... 




chris1978 said:


> These Monitors are top of my wish list at the moment and I plan to track down a young pair(hopefully) next year once I've moved house.
> 
> Would appreciate any advice with regard to set-up and ease of keeping, Ive kept Boscs and Storrs before so have experience with Monitors.
> 
> From what I understand they are a arboreal species which I'm guessing from the name are found in rocky habitats. The large head and long neck suggests they will feed on rodents when larger I'm thinking.
> 
> So I'm thinking along the lines of a 4 x 4 x 2 viv or would a 3 x 4 x 2 suffice?


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> believe it or not i got kicked of that group :lol2:


Truth hurt someone? ..better to hurt with truth than a lie ..


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> well how do i put this mate half the mod are idiots and dont have a proper clue on varanids.... i had a great big fight from some nob who... well lets just say provided no evidence to back up his post and took everything i said completely out of context
> 
> After that... i couldnt be arsed...
> 
> specially since the idiot was asking very basic questions on argus's monitors...
> 
> Anyway there loss


As I thought .. and ya know .. idiots will continue to be idiots unless they recognise sound advice .. shame animals may suffer at the hands of the idiots ..but you gave it a shot at factual education ...rfuk 'em Shane


----------



## chris1978

Started a new thread for this post originally but it's been recommended that I'll get better answers here..... 

_Kimberley Rock Monitors are top of my wish list at the moment and I plan to track down a young pair(hopefully) next year once I've moved house. 

Would appreciate any advice with regard to set-up and ease of keeping, Ive kept Boscs and Storrs before so have experience with Monitors. 

From what I understand they are a arboreal species which I'm guessing from the name are found in rocky habitats. The large head and long neck suggests they will feed on rodents when larger I'm thinking. 

So I'm thinking along the lines of a 4 x 4 x 2 viv or would a 3 x 4 x 2 suffice?_


----------



## cold blooded beast

for you Odatria lovers. . . .over there.. . .!!
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/207665-monitors-tegus-6606.html#post10467367
enjoy:2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> As I thought .. and ya know .. idiots will continue to be idiots unless they recognise sound advice .. shame animals may suffer at the hands of the idiots ..but you gave it a shot at factual education ...rfuk 'em Shane



So did Barlow matey. 

: victory:


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> So did Barlow matey.
> 
> : victory:


another top bloke
:no1: :no1:


----------



## obie_1

Im picking up my hatchling ackies in a week or 2 and cant decide as to raise them together or seperatly.Do they do better in pairs/groups or seperatly?Thanks


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

obie_1 said:


> Im picking up my hatchling ackies in a week or 2 and cant decide as to raise them together or seperatly.Do they do better in pairs/groups or seperatly?Thanks


 
Together as a group.


----------



## obie_1

Thanks ild prefer to keep together especially if its to their benefit.Do many suffer nips etc or arent they clumsy feeders when young?


----------



## GreenTreePython

My Ackies seem to hate black crickets and love brown ones! Is this common or are mine just being fussy horror bags?


----------



## cold blooded beast

GreenTreePython said:


> My Ackies seem to hate black crickets and love brown ones! Is this common or are mine just being fussy horror bags?


as far as I know. . . . .fussy. . .


----------



## sooksyajets

GreenTreePython said:


> My Ackies seem to hate black crickets and love brown ones! Is this common or are mine just being fussy horror bags?


i think its a varnid thing cus my bosc hates meal worms loves morios hates brown cricks loves black


----------



## benjaybo

i dont like doing this but just wanna make a few of you chaps aware im selling my v storri storri is in perfect condition all toes etc pm me for details 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/887859-storrs-monitor-sale.html

sorry to advertise on here i understand is not where to do it but just would like to make the more experienced keepers aware of my sale as would rather he goes to someone who like me gives him/her (as is half and half by what a few people have said may be a feminine male or slightly masculine male) the best care as possible cheers
hope this does not annoy anyone.


----------



## TommyR

GreenTreePython said:


> My Ackies seem to hate black crickets and love brown ones! Is this common or are mine just being fussy horror bags?


My ackies enjoyed crickets at first then went off them and stopped eating them, they are pains as they can hide and become hard to get too. Find locust much better when hunting them .


----------



## cold blooded beast

benjaybo said:


> i dont like doing this but just wanna make a few of you chaps aware im selling my v storri storri is in perfect condition all toes etc pm me for details
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/887859-storrs-monitor-sale.html
> 
> sorry to advertise on here i understand is not where to do it but just would like to make the more experienced keepers aware of my sale as would rather he goes to someone who like me gives him/her (as is half and half by what a few people have said may be a feminine male or slightly masculine male) the best care as possible cheers
> hope this does not annoy anyone.


sorry to hear about that mate


----------



## benjaybo

cold blooded beast said:


> sorry to hear about that mate


cheers matey yeh im really upset about it and i was selling and stopped but i just cant justify the spending on him the only lizard im keeping is my female tri coloured crestie, but im only gonna let him go to the right home, im not sure if is a he or a she as have had mixed reviews lol. but by the end of october will have an adult fem green tree pythons as well as 4 to 5 adult carpets and 3 adult male carpet pythons to breed for next year, i dont wanna sell but i need to really think about breeding success for next year ya know, i also have 3 baby carpets too so lots a animals to get ready and if my guy is a guy is gonna skin me to get a few female lol.

i wont be long without monitors some of the money i get from breeding the morelia next year will hit me up with at least a pair of adult green trees so im just looking at the bigger plan thats all. is a shame though is amazing monitor hand feeds and have had him/her since was 2 months old thats 3 years this october :gasp: have put so much into giving him the best of the best feel like banging my head up against a brick wall i tell ya but will only let him go to the best new home if not i will keep and just go without even having 10 quid a month to myself for bathroom stuff which im contemplating lol.
jesus sorry for the essay :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

benjaybo said:


> cheers matey yeh im really upset about it and i was selling and stopped but i just cant justify the spending on him the only lizard im keeping is my female tri coloured crestie, but im only gonna let him go to the right home, im not sure if is a he or a she as have had mixed reviews lol. but by the end of october will have an adult fem green tree pythons as well as 4 to 5 adult carpets and 3 adult male carpet pythons to breed for next year, i dont wanna sell but i need to really think about breeding success for next year ya know, i also have 3 baby carpets too so lots a animals to get ready and if my guy is a guy is gonna skin me to get a few female lol.
> 
> i wont be long without monitors some of the money i get from breeding the morelia next year will hit me up with at least a pair of adult green trees so im just looking at the bigger plan thats all. is a shame though is amazing monitor hand feeds and have had him/her since was 2 months old thats 3 years this october :gasp: have put so much into giving him the best of the best feel like banging my head up against a brick wall i tell ya but will only let him go to the best new home if not i will keep and just go without even having 10 quid a month to myself for bathroom stuff which im contemplating lol.
> jesus sorry for the essay :lol2:


the animals. . .and the BIG picture are the important part of everything good keepers stand for...apology not necessary


----------



## benjaybo

cold blooded beast said:


> the animals. . .and the BIG picture are the important part of everything good keepers stand for...apology not necessary


haha cheers matey same here i have how ever just heard back from a chap just down the road that believe he has a female thats an adult and bred in a european zoo from wc's if it is female im in busines and wont be selling will be hitting more hours at work lol depends though i would prefer to keep but my breeding partner has a male tri colour crestie so i can afford to sell my male but if i can get a female as he has been sexed as a he so i know what im working with now. hopefully wont need to sell matey


----------



## TommyR

benjaybo said:


> haha cheers matey same here i have how ever just heard back from a chap just down the road that believe he has a female thats an adult and bred in a european zoo from wc's if it is female im in busines and wont be selling will be hitting more hours at work lol depends though i would prefer to keep but my breeding partner has a male tri colour crestie so i can afford to sell my male but if i can get a female as he has been sexed as a he so i know what im working with now. hopefully wont need to sell matey


Fingers crossed for you mate hope you get to avoid selling : victory:


----------



## cold blooded beast

So no one misses out ... http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/207665-monitors-tegus-6672.html#post10497474


----------



## benjaybo

TommyR said:


> Fingers crossed for you mate hope you get to avoid selling : victory:


cheers matey yeh im really hoping even if i have to pay 50 a month for 6 months or summut is still better then having to sell i will literally have no money spare each month from july this year to end of march to april next year lol but hay will be worth it for sure.


----------



## TommyR

My ackies where getting it on about 2 months ago but nothing came from it, woke up today to see them trying again. Is this normal to be trying twice in a short period of time? I have read barlow's care sheet explaining about breeding over a period of time and after that is unlikely off getting eggs. So I'm just curious if someone can clear up that this is normal 

Probably me been silly but best to be safe and ask
:bash:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

TommyR said:


> My ackies where getting it on about 2 months ago but nothing came from it, woke up today to see them trying again. Is this normal to be trying twice in a short period of time? I have read barlow's care sheet explaining about breeding over a period of time and after that is unlikely off getting eggs. So I'm just curious if someone can clear up that this is normal
> 
> Probably me been silly but best to be safe and ask
> :bash:


 
Yes mon no problem mon its simples... dominance behaviour...


----------



## TommyR

Okay thanks for clearing that up :bash: knew I asking a silly question 

so could mate all year round but until they drops egg's basically I won't know when she is copulating.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

TommyR said:


> Okay thanks for clearing that up :bash: knew I asking a silly question
> 
> so could mate all year round but until they drops egg's basically I won't know when she is copulating.


 
Yes you will 

The lass will be very reseptive the male will robot and do the whole business extremely gently youll know there making love... :2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Yes you will
> 
> The lass will be very reseptive the male will robot and do the whole business extremely gently youll know there making love... :2thumb:


 Yep, just as Shane said, it is a very gentle affair. It also lasts for around 3 days on and off and then completely stops. Also the female will have swollen up a little with developing eggs for the mae to fertilise.: victory:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> Yep, just as Shane said, it is a very gentle affair. It also lasts for around 3 days on and off and then completely stops. Also the female will have swollen up a little with developing eggs for the mae to fertilise.: victory:


 
Not like you and your missus i heard :whistling2:


----------



## TommyR

haha shane. Yeah just wondered as they tried about 2 months ago and nothing, the female tries to shake him off and sure I seen her trying to mate with him which I've read is normal. She looked more comfortable today, I know in your care sheet barlow said they would be in that position for hours does it have to be hours?

Thank's


----------



## Barlow

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Not like you and your missus i heard :whistling2:


Haha. Yep, rough for all of erm....2 minutes!:lol2:



TommyR said:


> haha shane. Yeah just wondered as they tried about 2 months ago and nothing, the female tries to shake him off and sure I seen her trying to mate with him which I've read is normal. She looked more comfortable today, I know in your care sheet barlow said they would be in that position for hours does it have to be hours?
> 
> Thank's


 The first copulation of the "breedinmg season" usually lasts for 3 to 5 days. And yes it can last for hours but can also be for 10-15 mins several times a day. There is no set of rules for it but it is pretty unmistakeable once you've seen it. After that first initial breeding then subsequent ones can last for only a day and it is even possible to miss observation entirely. The clues you are looking for is a gravid female, which again once you've seen it is unmistakeable. She will look like she has eaten a baloon most times.


----------



## TommyR

Barlow said:


> Haha. Yep, rough for all of erm....2 minutes!:lol2:
> 
> 
> The first copulation of the "breedinmg season" usually lasts for 3 to 5 days. And yes it can last for hours but can also be for 10-15 mins several times a day. There is no set of rules for it but it is pretty unmistakeable once you've seen it. After that first initial breeding then subsequent ones can last for only a day and it is even possible to miss observation entirely. The clues you are looking for is a gravid female, which again once you've seen it is unmistakeable. She will look like she has eaten a baloon most times.



Thank's a lot this really helps, will keep my eye out and my fingers crossed :2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> Haha. Yep, rough for all of erm....2 minutes!:lol2:
> 
> 
> The first copulation of the "breedinmg season" usually lasts for 3 to 5 days. And yes it can last for hours but can also be for 10-15 mins several times a day. There is no set of rules for it but it is pretty unmistakeable once you've seen it. After that first initial breeding then subsequent ones can last for only a day and it is even possible to miss observation entirely. The clues you are looking for is a gravid female, which again once you've seen it is unmistakeable. She will look like she has eaten a baloon most times.




Two minutes eh thats a loooonnnnngggg time... i can manage one on a good day :lol2:


----------



## Barlow

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Two minutes eh thats a loooonnnnngggg time... i can manage one on a good day :lol2:


 Just think of monitors mate. It delays the vinegar stroke by at least a minute. Plus you get to shag a varanid:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Jamesferrassie

Took a picture of the cuddling up this morning under their basking area.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Ok, Shane I would expect it from, but Chris?? Come on, you're one of the sensible ones!!!!

What the hell are you two on??? 

:lol2:


----------



## Barlow

jo-jo-beans said:


> Ok, Shane I would expect it from, but Chris?? Come on, you're one of the sensible ones!!!!
> 
> What the hell are you two on???
> 
> :lol2:


 Haha. Sorry Jo. We all have our weak moments every once in a while.:blush:


----------



## Barlow

How's your female?


----------



## jo-jo-beans

Barlow said:


> How's your female?


She seems ok. She walloped down about a dozen roaches and was digging and basking today.

Vet opens at 9.30 tomorrow, so gonna try and get her up there in the morn.

She also seems a little bit smaller today, a little slenderer (is that even a word????? Lol) - but sometimes they are so deceiving. Can look chubby then they move and look totally different.


----------



## Barlow

Bump for this thread. Some Kimberley Rock Monitors!


----------



## TommyR

Awesome pics of your kims mate will post some pics of my ackies tomorrow


----------



## cold blooded beast

TommyR said:


> Awesome pics of your kims mate will post some pics of my ackies tomorrow


that's what we like. . . .get'em up mate


----------



## Barlow

Lets revive this thread to it's former glory!


----------



## TommyR

cold blooded beast said:


> that's what we like. . . .get'em up mate


Think you should too love seeing yours mate :2thumb:


----------



## Dazzz

*Ackie sexing*

I have a few ackies and am looking to pair a couple of them up but i'm not entirely sure of the sexes, one I was told was female but i'm not convinced.

Anyone willing to make a guess from the pic below?
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/294383_10151155662678729_206417162_n.jpg

Dazzz


----------



## cold blooded beast

Dazzz said:


> I have a few ackies and am looking to pair a couple of them up but i'm not entirely sure of the sexes, one I was told was female but i'm not convinced.
> 
> Anyone willing to make a guess from the pic below?
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/294383_10151155662678729_206417162_n.jpg
> 
> Dazzz


I'll start the ball rolling with male .. but ya need more experience than I can bring to the table


----------



## cold blooded beast

Barlow said:


> Lets revive this thread to it's former glory!


Here here


TommyR said:


> Think you should too love seeing yours mate :2thumb:


Will try to get some shots taken over the next few days . and get em posted


----------



## Dazzz

cold blooded beast said:


> I'll start the ball rolling with male .. but ya need more experience than I can bring to the table


Cheers
A shot from above if it helps any.
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/395608_10150511534328729_1318132095_n.jpg

Dazzz


----------



## TommyR

That ackies missing it's claws? or had them removed? Think people will be able to tell with a under belly shot near the tail. I have no clue when it comes to sexing though.

I will post some pic's when I clean out my viv tomorrow


----------



## Stivali

Can't get that close to my Kims yet Bill, but they are gradually getting more confident.. What a tail!








Very brave gecko (household cricket patrol)..


----------



## Stivali

Found this on the IP camera earlier too..


----------



## TommyR

Stivali said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> Can't get that close to my Kims yet Bill, but they are gradually getting more confident.. What a tail!
> image
> Very brave gecko (household cricket patrol)..
> image


Haha very awesome pics love the last one of the gecko :2thumb:. Awesome viv too what size is yours mate? looking at building a bigger one myself soon what do you use at the bottom of your viv to hold plenty of substrate was wondering about using tiles in my next viv would that be okay do you think?

Thank's for any answers


----------



## Dazzz

TommyR said:


> That ackies missing it's claws? or had them removed? Think people will be able to tell with a under belly shot near the tail. I have no clue when it comes to sexing though.
> 
> I will post some pic's when I clean out my viv tomorrow


Yep previous owners hadnt looked after it too well and its missing lots of claws and toes, settled in nicely with me though, got lots of easy climbing areas in its viv on proper substrate, starting to get adventurous these days and wanting to explore on the floor rather than just me 

Dazzz


----------



## TommyR

Also you got some kims of bill they are awesome seen them in the flesh :no1:


----------



## TommyR

Dazzz said:


> Yep previous owners hadnt looked after it too well and its missing lots of claws and toes, settled in nicely with me though, got lots of easy climbing areas in its viv on proper substrate, starting to get adventurous these days and wanting to explore on the floor rather than just me
> 
> Dazzz


Glad it's in good hand's mate you own just one ackie then? Get some pics up when you can


----------



## Dazzz

TommyR said:


> Glad it's in good hand's mate you own just one ackie then? Get some pics up when you can


Got a smaller male which is also digitally challenged, and a couple of 18 month old males as well.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/563167_10151155008718729_1381609821_n.jpg

Dazzz


----------



## Yemeyana

Hey, I always see dwarf monitors kept in groups on here and everywhere else. Are they comfortable enough on their own, or do they need company?

In particular I'm wondering about Kimberleys, but dwarf monitors generally as well.


----------



## Stivali

TommyR said:


> Haha very awesome pics love the last one of the gecko :2thumb:. Awesome viv too what size is yours mate? looking at building a bigger one myself soon what do you use at the bottom of your viv to hold plenty of substrate was wondering about using tiles in my next viv would that be okay do you think?
> 
> Thank's for any answers


Thanks. Which viv? The Ackie's are in a 7x3x3 with a foot of soil/sand mix over the entire viv and 2 foot deep in one corner (a 2x2 area is boxed off like a "raised flower bed" for burrowing and egg laying).
The viv base is coated with epoxy resin - time will tell how long it lasts!
No idea how tiles would work out, you might have problems long term with the wood moving/flexing and tiles popping off..


----------



## TommyR

Yeah what would be best do you think? What do you use on the base of your viv? Just a thicker base of wood?


----------



## TommyR

Yemeyana said:


> Hey, I always see dwarf monitors kept in groups on here and everywhere else. Are they comfortable enough on their own, or do they need company?
> 
> In particular I'm wondering about Kimberleys, but dwarf monitors generally as well.


I have seen people keep ackies on their own unsure about kims sure it would be the same but companionship would be nice for them down to you at the end of the day though


----------



## Stivali

TommyR said:


> Yeah what would be best do you think? What do you use on the base of your viv? Just a thicker base of wood?


 Just plywood - and LOTS of batton to hold it all together.


----------



## Barlow

Dazzz said:


> I have a few ackies and am looking to pair a couple of them up but i'm not entirely sure of the sexes, one I was told was female but i'm not convinced.
> 
> Anyone willing to make a guess from the pic below?
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/294383_10151155662678729_206417162_n.jpg
> 
> Dazzz


 Definately a male.


Stivali said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> Can't get that close to my Kims yet Bill, but they are gradually getting more confident.. What a tail!
> image
> Very brave gecko (household cricket patrol)..
> image


 Loving the pics mate. Especially the gilleni. I'd love some of those. Get 'em breeding quick! How old are they?


----------



## TommyR

Stivali said:


> Just plywood - and LOTS of batton to hold it all together.


 
Okay nice one  Your background is awesome aswell how did that get done? Sorry i am nosey :whistling2:


----------



## Stivali

Barlow said:


> Definately a male.
> 
> Loving the pics mate. Especially the gilleni. I'd love some of those. Get 'em breeding quick! How old are they?


 Still babies I'm afraid Barlow - 3 months or so. They are a greedy bunch and are growing like weeds though, so hopefully not too long! They are the most entertaining moni's I've ever met - as soon as the door is opened they jump you from every direction (I always try to take pics, but it's impossible with all 5 of the little gremlins pouncing - my OH suggested I get a table tennis bat to help contain them!)
Very social and INCREDIBLY active.

The chap I bought these from (username on here is "varanuslizard") had a couple left - no idea if he has them still but might be worth a PM. (there was a third that had escaped apparently - maybe he's found that one by now too!).

Pic with my hand for size comparison..


----------



## TommyR

Some pics of my pair



























And a baby nile at a pet shop by mine :flrt:


----------



## Stivali

TommyR said:


> Okay nice one  Your background is awesome aswell how did that get done? Sorry i am nosey :whistling2:


 The ackie's just have bare wood background, they are much more interested in the substrate and the stack than climbing. All my other vivs have textured interiors though, built up with expanding foam and polystyrene first, then grouted over for a "rocklike" feel, and finally epoxy resin to seal it all up (I use epoxy because it is smell free after a few days, rather than a few weeks!). I sprinkle sand over the epoxy beofe it dries so the animals can climb it with ease. It adds so much useable space for the animals..


----------



## Barlow

Stivali said:


> Still babies I'm afraid Barlow - 3 months or so. They are a greedy bunch and are growing like weeds though, so hopefully not too long! They are the most entertaining moni's I've ever met - as soon as the door is opened they jump you from every direction (I always try to take pics, but it's impossible with all 5 of the little gremlins pouncing - my OH suggested I get a table tennis bat to help contain them!)
> Very social and INCREDIBLY active.
> 
> The chap I bought these from (username on here is "varanuslizard") had a couple left - no idea if he has them still but might be worth a PM. (there was a third that had escaped apparently - maybe he's found that one by now too!).
> 
> Pic with my hand for size comparison..
> image


 Can't afford them at present mate. They will prob be my next species though, unless I find some cheap red ackies. I heard they can be bred from 6 months old. Doesn't surprise me as I have bred ackies at 6 months.


----------



## Barlow

TommyR said:


> Some pics of my pair
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And a baby nile at a pet shop by mine :flrt:
> image


 Are you sure they are a pair? Look like 2 males to me mate.


----------



## TommyR

I got them of chuckwalla on here pretty sure they are a pair but I'm not sure i have no clue when it comes to sexing lizards im afraid so any other pics i could post help determine the sex?


Edit:
Yeah when i bought them on here they was advertised as a pair.


----------



## Stivali

Aye, both look like males to me too - some headshots in profile and from above would help to be sure..




TommyR said:


> I got them of chuckwalla on here pretty sure they are a pair but I'm not sure i have no clue when it comes to sexing lizards im afraid so any other pics i could post help determine the sex?
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Yeah when i bought them on here they was advertised as a pair.


----------



## Paul P

TommyR said:


> Some pics of my pair
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And a baby nile at a pet shop by mine :flrt:
> image


Have to agree, thats 2 male ackies


----------



## TommyR

Can't argue with 3 people here person who sold me could have been wrong I guess will get some headshot's when I can.

These are ones I have already don't know how good they are


----------



## bill33

imageRL]
not short of tight spaces to hide in there, great viv 
thought I would post a couple of dwarfs on here as it seems to be getting used again

























cheers bill


----------



## azza23

bill33 said:


> imageRL]
> not short of tight spaces to hide in there, great viv
> thought I would post a couple of dwarfs on here as it seems to be getting used again
> 
> image
> image
> image
> cheers bill


Think im in love mate, very cute


----------



## Paul P

bill33 said:


> imageRL]
> not short of tight spaces to hide in there, great viv
> thought I would post a couple of dwarfs on here as it seems to be getting used again
> 
> image
> image
> image
> cheers bill


Very nice indeed Bill, are they sexable yet?


----------



## Paul P

TommyR said:


> Can't argue with 3 people here person who sold me could have been wrong I guess will get some headshot's when I can.
> 
> These are ones I have already don't know how good they are
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Two guys, If you throw a female into the equation it may well upset the harmony that those 2 share at the moment, you may have to look at seperating them if need be, when a girls involved. They are nice examples though so maybe get them a female each ( so you'll have 2 vivs what the hell, lol )


----------



## bill33

Paul P said:


> Very nice indeed Bill, are they sexable yet?


not sure yet next couple of months should be able to guess 
how those kingorum eggs looking and cooking?


----------



## TommyR

Yeah they get a long fine if they are two males just was sold them as 1:1 by someone who has a lot of monitors on here so bit confused if they are both males but guess mistakes happen. I will have a think


----------



## Paul P

bill33 said:


> not sure yet next couple of months should be able to guess
> how those kingorum eggs looking and cooking?



Still cooking, middle of next month hopefully if all goes well :devil:


----------



## bill33

Paul P said:


> Still cooking, middle of next month hopefully if all goes well :devil:


thats great news


----------



## Dazzz

Barlow said:


> Definately a male.


Cheers Barlow, I was leaning that way myself.

Hmmm, so now I have 4 male ackies in 3 vivs, I think I might have to start looking for a swap...

Dazzz


----------



## Barlow

Dazzz said:


> Cheers Barlow, I was leaning that way myself.
> 
> Hmmm, so now I have 4 male ackies in 3 vivs, I think I might have to start looking for a swap...
> 
> Dazzz


 Where are you based. I'm looking for a male ackie.


----------



## Dazzz

Barlow said:


> Where are you based. I'm looking for a male ackie.


Near Blackburn mate.

You got any females for swapsies? 

Dazzz


----------



## Barlow

Dazzz said:


> Near Blackburn mate.
> 
> You got any females for swapsies?
> 
> Dazzz


 Unfortunately not mate. How big is your smallest male? I'm after a sub adult.


----------



## Dazzz

Barlow said:


> Unfortunately not mate. How big is your smallest male? I'm after a sub adult.


I have two 18 month old males that are brothers
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/546073_10151165173178729_267637396_n.jpg

That feeding tub is 30 inches long to give you an idea of size.

I'm currently in the mix for redundancy at work so I may be putting these guys up for sale later in October if it happens as I will need to downsize.

Dazzz


----------



## Stivali

Looking at this rare pic with four Gillies in the same shot, looks like 2 males and 2 females - anyone care to help guess? (fifth one was elsewhere - top righthand corner of the viv)..


----------



## Barlow

Dazzz said:


> I have two 18 month old males that are brothers
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/546073_10151165173178729_267637396_n.jpg
> 
> That feeding tub is 30 inches long to give you an idea of size.
> 
> I'm currently in the mix for redundancy at work so I may be putting these guys up for sale later in October if it happens as I will need to downsize.
> 
> Dazzz


 I'll PM you tomorrow.


----------



## TommyR

May aswell share these


----------



## Yemeyana

TommyR said:


> I have seen people keep ackies on their own unsure about kims sure it would be the same but companionship would be nice for them down to you at the end of the day though


My concern is, Kimmies are expensive, and I'd rather get at least one sooner than later. I'd happy go for more about a year or so down the line, but... if it's an important factor to keeping them together I'd rather save up.

Are there any more opinions on this? Not to doubt TommyR, but I always have a hard time trusting a single source.


----------



## TommyR

Kimmies are more expensive than ackies, Best finding out as much info as possible before getting a lizard so you are fuly prepared. As i said they can be kept on their own, females seem harder to come by perhaps if you do want one then could even get a partner for the other later on down the line. Good luck


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Do you intend to breed em?


----------



## rep-it




----------



## Whitey93

rep-it said:


> image


 
love the pilb dude AWESOMEEE :notworthy:


----------



## cold blooded beast

rep-it said:


> image


simply stuNNNNNNing. . . .how would you rate them for activity levels? in comparison to Ackies for example?. . .and at the other end of the scale perhaps Timorensis


----------



## rep-it

hmmm so far they do like to squeeze themselves in somewhere tight and stay there for several hours at a time but they definitely arnt shy, they are quite happy to jump around in front of you, eat in front of you etc but i wouldnt say they arnt as bold as ackies but they arnt as shy as the glauerti i had they are still very young so time will tell.


----------



## azza23

rep-it said:


> hmmm so far they do like to squeeze themselves in somewhere tight and stay there for several hours at a time but they definitely arnt shy, they are quite happy to jump around in front of you, eat in front of you etc but i wouldnt say they arnt as bold as ackies but they arnt as shy as the glauerti i had they are still very young so time will tell.


I love the colours mate, if they grew 5ft + id have one :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

rep-it said:


> hmmm so far they do like to squeeze themselves in somewhere tight and stay there for several hours at a time but they definitely arnt shy, they are quite happy to jump around in front of you, eat in front of you etc but i wouldnt say they arnt as bold as ackies but they arnt as shy as the glauerti i had they are still very young so time will tell.


well I think they are just great. . .expen-cough-sive. . .but worth it



azza23 said:


> I love the colours mate, if they grew 5ft + id have one :lol2:


I think that about Freckles. . .if only they got to 3 1/2 to 4 foot long. . .


----------



## azza23

cold blooded beast said:


> well I think they are just great. . .expen-cough-sive. . .but worth it
> 
> 
> I think that about Freckles. . .if only they got to 3 1/2 to 4 foot long. . .


Can you imagine freckles at dundees size, nowwwww.....that would be a monitor


----------



## cold blooded beast

azza23 said:


> Can you imagine freckles at dundees size, nowwwww.....that would be a monitor


just remember she's a GOOD 60% tail. . . .which for me:mf_dribble::flrt::blush: is just fine.. . .even scaled up to Dundees size that tail would be like a steel cable (think cable car runner ). . . .sod getting whipped with that then!!!!!!


----------



## darrenx

Hi all prob been asked hear loads but what is the best stuff for substrait for an acki?? Thanx


----------



## Yemeyana

TommyR said:


> Kimmies are more expensive than ackies, Best finding out as much info as possible before getting a lizard so you are fuly prepared. As i said they can be kept on their own, females seem harder to come by perhaps if you do want one then could even get a partner for the other later on down the line. Good luck


Well, it will be months at least until they're an option, and i spent most of my free time researching everything, but if I needed to save for several it would have been about a year, since I'm saving for a holiday!

I'd definitely love to dabble in breeding. I'm trying for species variety more than anything so don't really want to 'double up' on most animals, but if they live together then I'll consider it!


----------



## TommyR

Darren here is a care sheet covers everything including substrate, Yemen can have a look too it's very useful. Hope you get what you want when the time comes  

ackie care sheet.


----------



## cold blooded beast

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/846680-ackie-care-requirements.html
...I'm posting that link ...because I'd singly be wasting time try to better it ..Best thing is ...it's based on practical experience


----------



## jb1962

monitor mad said:


> My Male Ackie
> image


He looks relaxed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

This thread is really great even if it's very long.. but so much I now learnt and can't wait for mine.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cold blooded beast

hope you enjoy: victory:


----------



## TommyR

cold blooded beast said:


> imageimageimageimageimageimageimageimageimage
> hope you enjoy: victory:



I always enjoy your shot's mate :no1:


----------



## cold blooded beast

thanks mate. . .where I only have the one VTO..I don't like to post pics too often.. .especially as now there are great shot of Bills and of course Jase' that can be posted:2thumb:


----------



## TommyR

No mate you should always share its good to see everyones :2thumb:


----------



## jb1962

cold blooded beast said:


> imageimageimageimageimageimageimageimageimage
> hope you enjoy: victory:


They look great..

Has any one been bitten by there ackie?..
If so how would you rate the bite and did it let go of you or did you have to make it let go?..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dazzz

jb1962 said:


> They look great..
> 
> Has any one been bitten by there ackie?..
> If so how would you rate the bite and did it let go of you or did you have to make it let go?..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Got nipped by one of mine the other week, he must have smelt food on my hand, just a short nip left a few teeth marks and a few spots of blood.

Dazzz


----------



## cold blooded beast

Dazzz said:


> Got nipped by one of mine the other week, he must have smelt food on my hand, just a short nip left a few teeth marks and a few spots of blood.
> 
> Dazzz


sorry dude. . .but :lol2:


----------



## Dazzz

cold blooded beast said:


> sorry dude. . .but :lol2:


He was must have been hungry and I had my hand by the side of the viv waiting for him to climb out and he kept nuzzling my hand while I was looking at the computer, didnt think anything of it till he nipped me the little sod 

Dazzz


----------



## lizardlord

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2








My ackie and his hoose... Kept on a mix of lucky reptile cannabis bedding and bio grass. Great for tunnelling and looks great too...


----------



## cold blooded beast

Dazzz said:


> He was must have been hungry and I had my hand by the side of the viv waiting for him to climb out and he kept nuzzling my hand while I was looking at the computer, didnt think anything of it till he nipped me the little sod
> 
> Dazzz


only got caught once so far. . .lol. . .baby Bosc. . .felt like a pair of pliars clamping down on the end of my finger. . . . . .realistically what did I really expect by waving it around in front of the little fella. . .can't say it hurt. . .can say it was a shock...



lizardlord said:


> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2
> image
> My ackie and his hoose... Kept on a mix of lucky reptile cannabis bedding and bio grass. Great for tunnelling and looks great too...


Buddist Ridgetail. . .cannabis. . .he really is a lucky reptile. . .


----------



## LozzyJ

How long should it take for my ackie to shed?
He's been shedding in bits for 3 days now, 
I bathed him today which helped a lot.
cheers.


----------



## jb1962

Dazzz said:


> He was must have been hungry and I had my hand by the side of the viv waiting for him to climb out and he kept nuzzling my hand while I was looking at the computer, didnt think anything of it till he nipped me the little sod
> 
> Dazzz


So it's best to wash hands before then lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cold blooded beast

jb1962 said:


> So it's best to wash hands before then lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Before and after .. get some anti bacterial gel is advisable for AFTER either handling or viv maintenance ..and in between handling different animals


----------



## jb1962

cold blooded beast said:


> Before and after .. get some anti bacterial gel is advisable for AFTER either handling or viv maintenance ..and in between handling different animals


Ok will do 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

Went hunting for a par20 50watt today and homebase had none.. b&q wanted way too much..so getting two now from a net place and saving money..


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

Get my ackie soon  a yellow..
Can't wait it's 13 weeks old at mo..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

Bump

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

This isn't very active!.. has everyone gone over to m&t?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barlow

jb1962 said:


> This isn't very active!.. has everyone gone over to m&t?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 Hi JB. I'm afraid this thread is nowhere near as active as it once was which is unfortunate. Most of the main posters on here have stopped posting as regularly. For myself, this is because I don't get as much time for the forums as I used to as I am currently working on a new house. I can't speak for the other guys. But please keep posting. I have noticed you are getting an ackie and I think it is great that you keep asking questions. Well keep them coming. You must have a lot more. Post some pics of your set up for instance. It is rare for a newbie to get everything spot on so post some pics and let the experienced give suggestions. Then when you get your ackie post your observations and results on here. I am guilty of not doing that recently so I'll try to update on here more frequently. FYI I have 2 groups of ackies and a group of Kimberley Rock Monitors. I have recently sold a breeding pair of Peacock monitors which I managed to hatch offspring from. Here are a few old pics to try to revive the thread.


----------



## LozzyJ

Nice monitors I'm really starting to like Kimberly rock monitors! Iv recently got a hatchling ackie as my first lizard an he is doing good he's shedding ATM for the first time it's been nearly a week now and still has abit to go does it normally take so long?


----------



## lizardlord

Ave had my ackie a Cple of months now and ave yet to see him without a piece of shed somewhere... It jst seems to b an on going shed tho ave noticed tail takes longest..

somewhere in a purple haze


----------



## LozzyJ

Cheers bud, yeah his head has shed and most his tail! His tail looks so much brighter now.


----------



## azza23

LozzyJ said:


> Nice monitors I'm really starting to like Kimberly rock monitors! Iv recently got a hatchling ackie as my first lizard an he is doing good he's shedding ATM for the first time it's been nearly a week now and still has abit to go does it normally take so long?


Young varanids if fed well will be in constent shed all the time, when they have finished shedding they usually start again a few days later :lol2:


----------



## LozzyJ

Cheers he's definitely eating well:lol2: he's putting on some decent size


----------



## Barlow

LozzyJ said:


> Nice monitors I'm really starting to like Kimberly rock monitors! Iv recently got a hatchling ackie as my first lizard an he is doing good he's shedding ATM for the first time it's been nearly a week now and still has abit to go does it normally take so long?


 Juveniles should always be in shed. It's a sign you are doing a good job!:no1:


azza23 said:


> Young varanids if fed well will be in constent shed all the time, when they have finished shedding they usually start again a few days later :lol2:


 ^^This^^


----------



## cold blooded beast

Barlow said:


> Hi JB. I'm afraid this thread is nowhere near as active as it once was which is unfortunate. Most of the main posters on here have stopped posting as regularly. For myself, this is because I don't get as much time for the forums as I used to as I am currently working on a new house. I can't speak for the other guys. But please keep posting. I have noticed you are getting an ackie and I think it is great that you keep asking questions. Well keep them coming. You must have a lot more. Post some pics of your set up for instance. It is rare for a newbie to get everything spot on so post some pics and let the experienced give suggestions. Then when you get your ackie post your observations and results on here. I am guilty of not doing that recently so I'll try to update on here more frequently. FYI I have 2 groups of ackies and a group of Kimberley Rock Monitors. I have recently sold a breeding pair of Peacock monitors which I managed to hatch offspring from. Here are a few old pics to try to revive the thread.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Particularly lovin the Auffies ...great photos ...
I think I tend to post less here ..just due to the excitement of Mertensi success lurking in 2013 so M&T thread holds a lot of allure for me..but whilst I'll move outside Odatria ..I'll not be giving up my dwarf ..So still pop over to see what's happening with all the Dwarf keepers


----------



## Paul P

And a couple of my dwarfs to bump the thread a little, not been posting to much lately due to lack of time, still have a read through now and again though and still as mad as ever for the dwarfs : victory:

some vto's


























a caudo


















Gilleni










Storri










And kingorum


----------



## jb1962

Barlow said:


> Hi JB. I'm afraid this thread is nowhere near as active as it once was which is unfortunate. Most of the main posters on here have stopped posting as regularly. For myself, this is because I don't get as much time for the forums as I used to as I am currently working on a new house. I can't speak for the other guys. But please keep posting. I have noticed you are getting an ackie and I think it is great that you keep asking questions. Well keep them coming. You must have a lot more. Post some pics of your set up for instance. It is rare for a newbie to get everything spot on so post some pics and let the experienced give suggestions. Then when you get your ackie post your observations and results on here. I am guilty of not doing that recently so I'll try to update on here more frequently. FYI I have 2 groups of ackies and a group of Kimberley Rock Monitors. I have recently sold a breeding pair of Peacock monitors which I managed to hatch offspring from. Here are a few old pics to try to revive the thread.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Yeah I'm using my bd's old viv till it grows bigger then I'm having a 4x2x2.5 ..
The setup at the moment is doing well I've got a 80f one end a 83f the other and next is the basking .. substrate.. coir and peat 70 coir and 30 peat.. vent is only 4" wide as I've taped the rest up.. humidity 70%.. I'll post pics once I've finished placing items.. then next week I'm getting a par20 50w to replace the zoo-med 60w.. and a temp gun.. 
This thread is too good to be left to waste as there's so much work gone in to it that is a value to future ackie owners..

The Kimberley sound good..


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cold blooded beast

Paul P said:


> And a couple of my dwarfs to bump the thread a little, not been posting to much lately due to lack of time, still have a read through now and again though and still as mad as ever for the dwarfs : victory:
> 
> some vto's
> 
> image
> image
> image
> 
> a caudo
> 
> image
> image
> 
> Gilleni
> 
> image
> 
> Storri
> 
> image
> 
> And kingorum
> 
> image


Even in the company of Kingorum ..VTO for me all the way ...perhaps slightly predictive ..But such a stunning Monitor ...love my girlie to bits ..


----------



## cold blooded beast

jb1962 said:


> Yeah I'm using my bd's old viv till it grows bigger then I'm having a 4x2x2.5 ..
> The setup at the moment is doing well I've got a 80f one end a 83f the other and next is the basking .. substrate.. coir and peat 70 coir and 30 peat.. vent is only 4" wide as I've taped the rest up.. humidity 70%.. I'll post pics once I've finished placing items.. then next week I'm getting a par20 50w to replace the zoo-med 60w.. and a temp gun..
> This thread is too good to be left to waste as there's so much work gone in to it that is a value to future ackie owners..
> 
> The Kimberley sound good..
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Far too much spirit for this thread to die .. I'll get some pics up in the next week or so ...: victory:


----------



## Paul P

cold blooded beast said:


> Even in the company of Kingorum ..VTO for me all the way ...perhaps slightly predictive ..But such a stunning Monitor ...love my girlie to bits ..


I find the vto are as mad as hatters, given up trying to handle them, take food from me no problem but thats as far as it goes , lol
Females now 3 years old so Im hoping to breed them this year for the first time, but we will see what happens, Ive learnt never to count your chickens when it comes to monitors :devil:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Paul P said:


> I find the vto are as mad as hatters, given up trying to handle them, take food from me no problem but thats as far as it goes , lol
> Females now 3 years old so Im hoping to breed them this year for the first time, but we will see what happens, Ive learnt never to count your chickens when it comes to monitors :devil:


Have to say even with 18 months of solid trust/tolerance practice ..That I agree ..Much better to accept them as an observe and enjoy species than an interact and handle species ...and as for mad ..Well ..hard to deny ...spot on with that ... Very entertaining to watch ..wish you well with the breeding


----------



## jb1962

Well I must be doing some thing right with my set up..lol..
I've been waiting for comments that it is all wrong and thinking...oh god!..
But I can say before spending three days reading every post in this thread I never knew how many dwarfs there were or how lovely they look..
But I'm pleased I've read and now I count down to Monday when I get my first ackie.. 


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LozzyJ

Your hot end could be hotter mines about 90. But you will probably get that when you sort your basking spot out! As its quite hard to get it so hot, IMO 3 degrees isn't much of a difference..... But I'm new to this also lol

Out of interest who puts cages over there basking bulbs and who doesn't? Notice from pictures some people tend to leave them off?


----------



## jb1962

LozzyJ said:


> Your hot end could be hotter mines about 90. But you will probably get that when you sort your basking spot out! As its quite hard to get it so hot, IMO 3 degrees isn't much of a difference..... But I'm new to this also lol
> 
> Out of interest who puts cages over there basking bulbs and who doesn't? Notice from pictures some people tend to leave them off?


It was a job getting the 80 plus lol..
I don't use a cage I've got them..but they were for the veiled chameleons I had.
I'm doing the heat for night time and that's with no heating in the front room so I get it true.. then once my par20's are here I'll use one to get the basking heat needed.. then I will know it's not giving false readings.. my dubia love it as they are on top in two containers breeding away lol.. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

How old are the ackies Barlow!..
The small ones look great.. so how long before they reach adult size.

And I read many use par38 .. but no one gives the wattage the bulbs are..


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lizardlord

I'm using a 100w basking lamp in my viv wi a dimming stat. My hot end btwn 95-110°f cool end btwn 75-85°f. Temperature seem stable nd constant nd ackie doing great...

somewhere in a purple haze


----------



## jb1962

Photo's will be added tomorrow 
Of viv and pictures of ackie the breeder sent me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LozzyJ

he's my ackie about a week after getting him.







and this is a more recent picture about two weeks of having him. Not very good photos tbh


----------



## jb1962

photo's are here as i don't know how to add them.

Reptile Forums - jb1962's Album: ackie


----------



## jb1962

Paul P said:


> And a couple of my dwarfs to bump the thread a little, not been posting to much lately due to lack of time, still have a read through now and again though and still as mad as ever for the dwarfs : victory:
> 
> some vto's
> 
> image
> image
> image
> 
> a caudo
> 
> image
> image
> 
> Gilleni
> 
> image
> 
> Storri
> 
> image
> 
> And kingorum
> 
> image


Paul what are these lizards like compared to the ridge tail.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paul P

jb1962 said:


> Paul what are these lizards like compared to the ridge tail.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I have to admit ackies are fab, but as for character and taming down, storri everytime for me.


----------



## jb1962

Paul P said:


> I have to admit ackies are fab, but as for character and taming down, storri everytime for me.


What size do storri get to?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paul P

jb1962 said:


> What size do storri get to?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Around half the size of an ackie but with twice the attitude, lol


----------



## Nigel_wales

Paul P said:


> And a couple of my dwarfs to bump the thread a little, not been posting to much lately due to lack of time, still have a read through now and again though and still as mad as ever for the dwarfs : victory:
> 
> some vto's
> 
> image
> image
> image
> 
> a caudo
> 
> image
> image
> 
> Gilleni
> 
> image
> 
> Storri
> 
> image
> 
> And kingorum
> 
> image


 
Looking good Mr P!


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> Looking good Mr P!


nice to see ya still about:2thumb:. . . .still maintain you had the brightest Kims I've seen. . .how's things?. . .whatya got at the mo?


----------



## cold blooded beast

Paul P said:


> Around half the size of an ackie but with twice the attitude, lol


chunky little things. . . .really love their proportions. . . and the markings close up are pretty mesmerizing. . .


----------



## TommyR

Just got back off holiday and my parents/brother been feeding my ackies for me, come back to some substrate they have bought from a pet shop which is for lizards from monkfields but it look's like rabbit pellets :/ which was advised to be used by the pet shop owner also that they shouldn't be fed more than one tub of locust per day shocked I was by my parent's when they are telling me this and want me to change the substrate to see how it goes,but parent's will be parent's I guess and thinking the pet shop owner has just sold them rubbish, any thoughts?
Thank's


----------



## Nigel_wales

cold blooded beast said:


> nice to see ya still about:2thumb:. . . .still maintain you had the brightest Kims I've seen. . .how's things?. . .whatya got at the mo?


Cheers fella  I have nothing except a home of my own these days which has my finances stretched to the limit so I really can't afford any reps. I'm not to bad, I still lurk here quite regular just don't post as much. So good to see Bill doing well with the Kim's he had from me, maybe I'll be buying back off him one day. What about you?


----------



## cold blooded beast

Nigel_wales said:


> Cheers fella  I have nothing except a home of my own these days which has my finances stretched to the limit so I really can't afford any reps. I'm not to bad, I still lurk here quite regular just don't post as much. So good to see Bill doing well with the Kim's he had from me, maybe I'll be buying back off him one day. What about you?


Yeah. . .I'm still being patient. . .forming plans for the Mertensi enclosure. . .think 2013 will be the year. . .yeah Bill has a great collection now. . . .when the time is right I look forward to you posting shots of new enclosures. . . .


----------



## jb1962

TommyR said:


> Just got back off holiday and my parents/brother been feeding my ackies for me, come back to some substrate they have bought from a pet shop which is for lizards from monkfields but it look's like rabbit pellets :/ which was advised to be used by the pet shop owner also that they shouldn't be fed more than one tub of locust per day shocked I was by my parent's when they are telling me this and want me to change the substrate to see how it goes,but parent's will be parent's I guess and thinking the pet shop owner has just sold them rubbish, any thoughts?
> Thank's


Stick to what you know is right!..
I was told by a reptile shop to use wood chips.. I laughed and said.. yeah right!..
And carried on getting what I knew was right.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lizardlord

Ave bn using this type of substrate..works great as it holds it shape for tunnelling nd looks pretty good... Recommend soaking in water then put into viv moist 

somewhere in a purple haze


----------



## TommyR

Turns out they are grass pellet's :/ ill be taking them back to the pet shop as i believe they are more for tortoise etc crazy parent's can't leave them for a week aye, Will be sticking to what i know no doubt.

What type of substrate lizardlord?


----------



## lizardlord

Its the lucky reptile cannabis bedding mixed with royce reptiles bio-grass...
Both come in pellet form... I soak this in water for 15minutes then break it up... Allow it to dry off a bit u cld put a heat mat downside of container to help it dry off... I then put it in slightly moist where the ackie tunnels the most... Works great nd wld recommend it... It Also safe to b digested... I also put it in my beardie viv...

somewhere in a purple haze


----------



## lizardlord

The beardie viv 








The ackie on it!
somewhere in a purple haze


----------



## jb1962

Paul P said:


> Around half the size of an ackie but with twice the attitude, lol


I've seen them selling at £350 :-/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

Had to change the rock ( chunk of granite ) to slat as the rock was too heavy..
Now trying to get basking temps again..

So now my wife asks.. is it a monitor?
I had to laugh!.. after all the talking about it and going buying bits and now she decides to ask what it is pmsl

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

lizardlord said:


> image
> The beardie viv
> image
> The ackie on it!
> somewhere in a purple haze


That's a big water bowl!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lizardlord

Jst big enuf for him to get into if required!

somewhere in a purple haze


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

I have no idea why you would use that as a substrate from the pictures its to dry wont hold a burrow and for the life of me i can imagine a female ackie laying in it. 

not to mention your substrate is to shallow.


----------



## lizardlord

Don't know how u can tell the depth of it fae the pictures... At its deepest it 8" nd the rest is about 4"... It holds moisture so as i said in previous post i put it in very slightly moist it binds together nd hold its shape even as it dries...

somewhere in a purple haze


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

lizardlord said:


> Don't know how u can tell the depth of it fae the pictures... At its deepest it 8" nd the rest is about 4"... It holds moisture so as i said in previous post i put it in very slightly moist it binds together nd hold its shape even as it dries...
> 
> somewhere in a purple haze


so wheres the burrows? 

8" is to shallow.


----------



## lizardlord

U bawbag there are no tunnels in the beardie viv which is the picture u seem to b makin ur assumptions from..
I will post pictures of the tunnels in the ackie viv... I will also take pictures as i bust them open nxt scheduled clean...

somewhere in a purple haze


----------



## lizardlord

Oh look ackie heading dwn its burrow...

somewhere in a purple haze


----------



## jb1962

Paul P said:


> Around half the size of an ackie but with twice the attitude, lol


Do they live longer ?.
Is there attitude bad then?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

lizardlord said:


> image
> Oh look ackie heading dwn its burrow...
> 
> somewhere in a purple haze


 
Im sorry mate but that does not look like a burrow. that looks like a hollow under a bit of cork bark.

Ackies burrow they make tunnel systems that stretch from one end of the viv to the other. 

That substrate does not look capable of sustaining such a system and it still looks to dry, 

whats your humidity in there?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

lizardlord said:


> U bawbag there are no tunnels in the beardie viv which is the picture u seem to b makin ur assumptions from..
> I will post pictures of the tunnels in the ackie viv... I will also take pictures as i bust them open nxt scheduled clean...
> 
> somewhere in a purple haze


Ahhh fantastic some little noob who resorts to insults wonderfull. 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/839624-monitor-faq.html 

Click that, theres a caresheet written in the there that you should read in fact read all of it.


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Ahhh fantastic some little noob who resorts to insults wonderfull.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/839624-monitor-faq.html
> 
> Click that, theres a caresheet written in the there that you should read in fact read all of it.


no helping some people dude. . .(I'm laughing my RFUKing nuts off ere. . . .think it's great when opinionated guys that have no idea of your experience yet wanna go toe2toe and argue the toss). . .how ya been. . .drop me a pm


----------



## lizardlord

Well a dinnae give a toss wat u think as i have it in front of me day in day out i can see it working... Ur basing ur opinions on a cple of wee pictures... I was merely offering sum1 who hasn't used the stuff an opinion of sum1 who has... But because its not the norm it seems everyone wanna shoot it dwn... Unless uve tried stick ur comments up ur hole.... And as for the wee noob comment get a grip nd grow up bawbag... Rfuk Pfft proved wat it is... Captive bred seems where I'll b heading....

somewhere in a purple haze


----------



## bill33

few pics in case you don,t visit the other thread


----------



## cold blooded beast

bill33 said:


> few pics in case you don,t visit the other thread
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> imageimage
> image


VTO dexterity and KRM curiosity. . .gotta love em. . .more nice shots


----------



## jb1962

bill33 said:


> few pics in case you don,t visit the other thread
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> imageimage
> image


These look really good 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cold blooded beast

jb1962 said:


> These look really good
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


yep. . .definitely quality examples. . . .
bet ya on the countdown to Ackie ownership now. . . .
looking forward to ya stories as they develop. . .oh and with respect to ya query regarding Storii attitude. . . .think they have MASSIVE personality that more than compensates for the smaller size. . .plus they would seem to warrant seperating more than other Odatria. . .(basing things on what I have read from experienced keepers)


----------



## jb1962

cold blooded beast said:


> yep. . .definitely quality examples. . . .
> bet ya on the countdown to Ackie ownership now. . . .
> looking forward to ya stories as they develop. . .oh and with respect to ya query regarding Storii attitude. . . .think they have MASSIVE personality that more than compensates for the smaller size. . .plus they would seem to warrant seperating more than other Odatria. . .(basing things on what I have read from experienced keepers)


Yeah looking forward to Monday and getting him or her..
The only problem I hit was par20 50watt.. it's too low so I'm replacing it with par25 75 watt.. 
As for the ackie I most likely won't see much of it as I'm picking it up around 6.30pm and then it's home and in the viv!..so most likely it will hide away lol..

Storii do look good.. but way out of my price range.. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

lizardlord said:


> Well a dinnae give a toss wat u think as i have it in front of me day in day out i can see it working... Ur basing ur opinions on a cple of wee pictures... I was merely offering sum1 who hasn't used the stuff an opinion of sum1 who has... But because its not the norm it seems everyone wanna shoot it dwn... Unless uve tried stick ur comments up ur hole.... And as for the wee noob comment get a grip nd grow up bawbag... Rfuk Pfft proved wat it is... Captive bred seems where I'll b heading....
> 
> somewhere in a purple haze



Of course i am mate. 

Because thats what i have to go on. 

Your the one who started the insults first so apologies for the noob comment, but it ticked me of. 

oh and just so you know youll probably get the same of the folks at CB. 

The reason im being so hard on that substrate is because its untried untested, and i want to see it working i.e. tunnel systems, egg laying etc. 

The soil/sand combination WORKS, from start to finish IMO its the best substrate out there for monitors. 

How long have you used it for and you never answered my question about the humidity?

Oh and if your after other forums these are worth a look, i promise not to post on your threads though. 

repticzone.com

varanus.net 

ssnakess.com 

All good for monitors mate.


----------



## cold blooded beast

jb1962 said:


> Yeah looking forward to Monday and getting him or her..
> The only problem I hit was par20 50watt.. it's too low so I'm replacing it with par25 75 watt..
> As for the ackie I most likely won't see much of it as I'm picking it up around 6.30pm and then it's home and in the viv!..so most likely it will hide away lol..
> 
> Storii do look good.. but way out of my price range..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


just a way of giving it a night and morning to explore without a human peering in to its new/strange surroundings. . .it'll be fine. . .


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> just a way of giving it a night and morning to explore without a human peering in to its new/strange surroundings. . .it'll be fine. . .




Its an ackie mate, chuck it in so long as the enclosures set up right itll be reet : victory: 

Unlike a lot of monitor sp they take to captivity surprisingly well and make good captives,


----------



## jb1962

cold blooded beast said:


> just a way of giving it a night and morning to explore without a human peering in to its new/strange surroundings. . .it'll be fine. . .


Yeah it's got to settle so I'm expecting it to hide .. that's the fun part.. lol..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jb1962 said:


> Yeah it's got to settle so I'm expecting it to hide .. that's the fun part.. lol..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Itll run round like a mad thing then spend the next few weeks bobbing in and out of sight, 

Unless its like my three and leap out the viv at you for food :lol2:


----------



## jb1962

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Its an ackie mate, chuck it in so long as the enclosures set up right itll be reet : victory:
> 
> Unlike a lot of monitor sp they take to captivity surprisingly well and make good captives,


Yeah should be good fun 
How long do they take to get to adult size.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jb1962 said:


> Yeah should be good fun
> How long do they take to get to adult size.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2




A year they were nearly half grown at 6 months. 

First clutch at 13 months, didnt have them at that point though.


----------



## lizardlord

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Of course i am mate.
> 
> Because thats what i have to go on.
> 
> Your the one who started the insults first so apologies for the noob comment, but it ticked me of.
> 
> oh and just so you know youll probably get the same of the folks at CB.
> 
> The reason im being so hard on that substrate is because its untried untested, and i want to see it working i.e. tunnel systems, egg laying etc.
> 
> The soil/sand combination WORKS, from start to finish IMO its the best substrate out there for monitors.
> 
> How long have you used it for and you never answered my question about the humidity?
> 
> Oh and if your after other forums these are worth a look, i promise not to post on your threads though.
> 
> repticzone.com
> 
> varanus.net
> 
> ssnakess.com
> 
> All good for monitors mate.


Look i like everyone out there will always be learning but because you have no personal experience you are willing to shoot it down... I never said it was any better than any other substrate but merely offered the opinion that i use it liked it and am happy to recommend it... Bcos i have personally experienced using it... Doesn't make me an expert far from it... But surely the whole point of the forum is for folk to share their experience...
Thanks for the links I'll check them out...


somewhere in a purple haze


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

lizardlord said:


> Look i like everyone out there will always be learning but because you have no personal experience you are willing to shoot it down... I never said it was any better than any other substrate but merely offered the opinion that i use it liked it and am happy to recommend it... Bcos i have personally experienced using it... Doesn't make me an expert far from it... But surely the whole point of the forum is for folk to share their experience...
> Thanks for the links I'll check them out...
> 
> 
> somewhere in a purple haze



By all means do so, but you have to prove that substrate out until then no offence meant by this, but your opinion isn't worth a whole lot.

So far you've provided little evidence that it is suitable for ackies throughout all phases of life.


----------



## lizardlord

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> By all means do so, but you have to prove that substrate out until then no offence meant by this, but your opinion isn't worth a whole lot.
> 
> So far you've provided little evidence that it is suitable for ackies throughout all phases of life.


Well as i have said i will post pics of tunnels etc once i go in to clean it unfortunately all the entrances are behind logs... 
I have only once dug the ackie out his burrow and it was easily at least half the viv before i had found him...so who knows how much further it went...
I stress again I don't profess to b any kinda expert other than a hobbiest keeper offering MY experience... 
Pple can take it or leave it no problem... 
I can only tell you how it works for me nd my ackie... 
My approach to ur very first post on this topic may have bn different if you had asked questions rather than just say i was talkin bollocks...
I kno cos am using it ur not! Have u even tried it?

somewhere in a purple haze


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

lizardlord said:


> Well as i have said i will post pics of tunnels etc once i go in to clean it unfortunately all the entrances are behind logs...
> I have only once dug the ackie out his burrow and it was easily at least half the viv before i had found him...so who knows how much further it went...
> I stress again I don't profess to b any kinda expert other than a hobbiest keeper offering MY experience...
> Pple can take it or leave it no problem...
> I can only tell you how it works for me nd my ackie...
> My approach to ur very first post on this topic may have bn different if you had asked questions rather than just say i was talkin bollocks...
> I kno cos am using it ur not! Have u even tried it?
> 
> somewhere in a purple haze




No but ive already seen at least 3 other keepers use it. 

Theyve now stopped using it and gone over to the good ole soil/sand mix. 

Hence the sceptism.


----------



## lizardlord

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> No but ive already seen at least 3 other keepers use it.
> 
> Theyve now stopped using it and gone over to the good ole soil/sand mix.
> 
> Hence the sceptism.


Fair enough... I don't know if its any good for breeding or not as i only have one ackie nd it working for me.
As an alternative substrate for pple not breeding tho i wld still recommend it... Thing to remember not everyone on a forum want hints tips or experience for breeding their reptiles some are jst pets... Nd if there's something out there that can do a job nd looks better while doin it all the better...

somewhere in a purple haze


----------



## Dazzz

lizardlord said:


> Fair enough... I don't know if its any good for breeding or not as i only have one ackie nd it working for me.
> As an alternative substrate for pple not breeding tho i wld still recommend it... Thing to remember not everyone on a forum want hints tips or experience for breeding their reptiles some are jst pets... Nd if there's something out there that can do a job nd looks better while doin it all the better...
> 
> somewhere in a purple haze


Check the humidity in the tunnels when you dig them out, if its just dry inside then its not doing your monitor any good at all and will lead to long term health issues.

Dazzz


----------



## lizardlord

Dazzz said:


> Check the humidity in the tunnels when you dig them out, if its just dry inside then its not doing your monitor any good at all and will lead to long term health issues.
> 
> Dazzz


Cheers dude will do... 

somewhere in a purple haze


----------



## jb1962

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Itll run round like a mad thing then spend the next few weeks bobbing in and out of sight,
> 
> Unless its like my three and leap out the viv at you for food :lol2:


Sounds fun lol.. 
What do you do to tame yours

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bill33




----------



## jb1962

bill33 said:


> image
> image


Looks like it's enjoying the roach.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigd_1

hi can i just ask what the smallist monitor that will go is a rainforest setup love monitor and love rainforest setup have plane in the pipeline for a tree monitor setup but is there one that is smaller :blush: that i can do sum looking up on there care


----------



## Barlow

None really mate. Monitors destroy plants very quickly and a rainforest set up isn't really a good way to keep any monitor.


----------



## bigd_1

Barlow said:


> None really mate. Monitors destroy plants very quickly and a rainforest set up isn't really a good way to keep any monitor.


may have not put that the best way thinking like the setups you have for tree monitors with high vivs with tree and the like not a big fun of desert setup and like the high vivs


----------



## Barlow

bigd_1 said:


> may have not put that the best way thinking like the setups you have for tree monitors with high vivs with tree and the like not a big fun of desert setup and like the high vivs


 Ok. Well the smaller ones that would do well in that type of set up are Varanus gilleni. But they are rather expensive. Also try V.timorensis or V.auffenbergi. But those 2 are very secretive and you would never see them.


----------



## bigd_1

Barlow said:


> Ok. Well the smaller ones that would do well in that type of set up are Varanus gilleni. But they are rather expensive. Also try V.timorensis or V.auffenbergi. But those 2 are very secretive and you would never see them.


thx will look up the varanus gilleni as like on i will see :lol2:


----------



## Stivali

V.Gilleni youngsters..





































As soon as the door is opened every one of them pokes his head out to see whats happening..


----------



## Barlow

Stivali said:


> V.Gilleni youngsters..
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> As soon as the door is opened every one of them pokes his head out to see whats happening..


 Definately a species I will be working with as soon as mate. Love them!!!


----------



## bigd_1

love that 1st pic what size is the viv


----------



## bill33

image

Great pic looking good


----------



## cold blooded beast

Stivali said:


> image


3 headed log


very cool pic:no1:


----------



## Stivali

bigd_1 said:


> love that 1st pic what size is the viv


 3.5 foot deep, 2.5 wide, 3 high. I wonder if I'll have to split the group (of 5) as they grow or if they will all stay there. I have a 4x4x4 empty as backup..

Lots of wrestling goes on, they go at it like little Sumo's with bouts lasting for quite some time, but very little biting and not a single lost claw amoungst them yet..


----------



## Stivali

cold blooded beast said:


> 3 headed log
> 
> 
> very cool pic:no1:


 Cheers I'm trying to get a shot of all 5 heads together like that so I can have a go at sex guessing, I've got a feeling it's aparant from quite a young age with these guys..


----------



## jb1962

I got my ackie and she is now resting after a long drive..


----------



## Cotters2002

Congratulations mate, keep us up to date with her progress, how old is she?


----------



## TommyR

jb1962 said:


> I got my ackie and she is now resting after a long drive..


Pics in the morning I'm expecting them :lol2:


----------



## jb1962

Cotters2002 said:


> Congratulations mate, keep us up to date with her progress, how old is she?


She's 14 weeks old and on second shed.
This morning she was still in the same place and later she went and found a hiding place . 
So it's just a case now of waiting for her to feel brave .. lol
Still have no idea how you upload pics all I get is a block to put an url in!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TommyR

Make a photobukcet account upload your pics to that then hover over the pic and copy the URL into the box you are getting on here when trying to upload a pic


----------



## jb1962

TommyR said:


> Make a photobukcet account upload your pics to that then hover over the pic and copy the URL into the box you are getting on here when trying to upload a pic


Thanks ;-)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

Well after just three hours she was out looking around.. then she had a poo and started hunting every small locust she could get lol..
She is so at ease it's great 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cold blooded beast

jb1962 said:


> Well after just three hours she was out looking around.. then she had a poo and started hunting every small locust she could get lol..
> She is so at ease it's great
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Congrats on your Monitor acquisition fella . You got to grips with photobucket Yet?


----------



## jb1962

cold blooded beast said:


> Congrats on your Monitor acquisition fella . You got to grips with photobucket Yet?


Thanks 










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bill33




----------



## jb1962

jb1962 said:


> image
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


And another 









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barlow

jb1962 said:


> And another
> image
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 Looking good mate. Can you post pics of the whole of the viv setup please. Also, why do you think it's a she?


----------



## LozzyJ

bill33 said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Love the action shots haha


----------



## jb1962

Barlow said:


> Looking good mate. Can you post pics of the whole of the viv setup please. Also, why do you think it's a she?












The breeder Stu said from the shape of the head that it looks very much female.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barlow

jb1962 said:


> image
> 
> The breeder Stu said from the shape of the head that it looks very much female.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 Hi mate. At that age it really is impossible to accurately sex them. You have a few months of waiting until you can sex it properly.

If I am to be brutally honest also, that enclosure is really poor for an ackie. What temp are you getting at the basking spot as the bulb is a lot too far away. Also there are no usable hides within the enclosure. Ackies like to squeeze into tight spaces to feel secure and a range of hiding places at different temps and humidities needs to be provided.


----------



## jb1962

Barlow said:


> Hi mate. At that age it really is impossible to accurately sex them. You have a few months of waiting until you can sex it properly.
> 
> If I am to be brutally honest also, that enclosure is really poor for an ackie. What temp are you getting at the basking spot as the bulb is a lot too far away. Also there are no usable hides within the enclosure. Ackies like to squeeze into tight spaces to feel secure and a range of hiding places at different temps and humidities needs to be provided.


The par20 50watt is to be replaced.. when the post brings me a par25 75watt.
Hides there's five .. temp for night by ceramic is 84f .. basking at mo is 110 ..
Humidity 70%..
Yeah I know from reading every thread on here I could be waiting 18months for a true sexing.. 
And I also got to see Varanus storri at Stu's and even got to see he's male bite him lol.. But I can say I'm so pleased I have a ackie.. today she/he had eight small locusts and was so relaxed just coming to the front and looking at us pmsl.. 
The hides are the big wood across the back,corkbark under it,corkbark aside dig mound,corkbark under climbing wood and under slat.. that's where it's sleeping now .

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## varanus87

jb1962 said:


> The par20 50watt is to be replaced.. when the post brings me a par25 75watt.
> Hides there's five .. temp for night by ceramic is 84f .. basking at mo is 110 ..
> Humidity 70%..
> Yeah I know from reading every thread on here I could be waiting 18months for a true sexing..
> And I also got to see Varanus storri at Stu's and even got to see he's male bite him lol.. But I can say I'm so pleased I have a ackie.. today she/he had eight small locusts and was so relaxed just coming to the front and looking at us pmsl..
> The hides are the big wood across the back,corkbark under it,corkbark aside dig mound,corkbark under climbing wood and under slat.. that's where it's sleeping now .
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


So the basking spot is 110 f ..... That's cold buddy cold ....: victory:


----------



## Barlow

jb1962 said:


> The par20 50watt is to be replaced.. when the post brings me a par25 75watt.
> Hides there's five .. temp for night by ceramic is 84f .. basking at mo is 110 ..
> Humidity 70%..
> Yeah I know from reading every thread on here I could be waiting 18months for a true sexing..
> And I also got to see Varanus storri at Stu's and even got to see he's male bite him lol.. But I can say I'm so pleased I have a ackie.. today she/he had eight small locusts and was so relaxed just coming to the front and looking at us pmsl..
> The hides are the big wood across the back,corkbark under it,corkbark aside dig mound,corkbark under climbing wood and under slat.. that's where it's sleeping now .
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 Those aren't hides mate. They may seem it to you but to the monitor they are next to useless. They need tight fitting hides. Google Retes Stacks. Did you do any research on those websites I informed you of? It's not surprising it looks relaxed. With a basking temp of 110 it can't get up to full metabolism. 

You don't need to wait 18 months. I have bred them at 6 months of age and you can accurately determine sex at 5 months if husbandry has supported good growth.


----------



## jb1962

Barlow said:


> Those aren't hides mate. They may seem it to you but to the monitor they are next to useless. They need tight fitting hides. Google Retes Stacks. Did you do any research on those websites I informed you of? It's not surprising it looks relaxed. With a basking temp of 110 it can't get up to full metabolism.
> 
> You don't need to wait 18 months. I have bred them at 6 months of age and you can accurately determine sex at 5 months if husbandry has supported good growth.


Yeah I googled everything on ackies, spiny tailed,ridge tail.. fingers cross the par25 comes tomorrow..
I am just learning so I know I'm going to make mistakes  .. the rates stacks I did look at and gave thought and the wired wood has gaps in for it to pick what temp it wants.. it's been running round like lightning today after locust..
But I'm improving as I learn.
And have my name down for a Varanus storri when he has some young.
He has kept monitors for years and has Argos ones too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cold blooded beast

varanus87 said:


> So the basking spot is 110 f ..... That's cold buddy cold ....: victory:


mines in the mid 130 ish. . .what bout ya tree/s?


----------



## varanus87

cold blooded beast said:


> mines in the mid 130 ish. . .what bout ya tree/s?


120 m8 ..... :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

varanus87 said:


> 120 m8 ..... :2thumb:


air? . .or surface?


----------



## varanus87

cold blooded beast said:


> air? . .or surface?


Basking spot tree surface temp m8 ..... : victory:


----------



## cold blooded beast

varanus87 said:


> Basking spot tree surface temp m8 ..... : victory:


I have tried air temp a basking site between high one teens. . .into low 140. . .but with different surface materials. . .current cork surface only holds a similar (marginally up)temp to air. . .but rock was a good 6-7 degrees higher


----------



## varanus87

cold blooded beast said:


> I have tried air temp a basking site between high one teens. . .into low 140. . .but with different surface materials. . .current cork surface only holds a similar (marginally up)temp to air. . .but rock was a good 6-7 degrees higher


Wood isn't a good conductor of heat .... Rock is ideal doesn't melt skin like metal but does wild monis proud along with tarmac ... They gain heat 2 way ectothermically andthigmothermic .... Ecto is sun rays from air temps and thig is direct contact with a hot surface temp .... Ie rock ...: victory:


----------



## cold blooded beast

varanus87 said:


> Wood isn't a good conductor of heat .... Rock is ideal doesn't melt skin like metal but does wild monis proud along with tarmac ... They gain heat 2 way ectothermically andthigmothermic .... Ecto is sun rays from air temps and thig is direct contact with a hot surface temp .... Ie rock ...: victory:


radiation and conduction. . .then there's convection. . .(that one explains thermal gradient from floor to ceiling of viv)
as an aside I even played around with increasing the amount of sand in the substrate to see if there was mach better heat conduction. . .it was minimal. . .but def held heat better. . .so when I had a rock basking surface and thought temp a touch over the top I covered it over with soil and little sand,noting a drop in surface temp but obviously the same air temp at the site. . .thought it a handy manipulation to sustain the ambient temps throughout the rest of the viv (using ONLY a basking lamp). . .now the spot site is A.)further away. . .and B.) cork (so not as hot. . .as you point out): victory:


----------



## varanus87

cold blooded beast said:


> radiation and conduction. . .then there's convection. . .(that one explains thermal gradient from floor to ceiling of viv)
> as an aside I even played around with increasing the amount of sand in the substrate to see if there was mach better heat conduction. . .it was minimal. . .but def held heat better. . .so when I had a rock basking surface and thought temp a touch over the top I covered it over with soil and little sand,noting a drop in surface temp but obviously the same air temp at the site. . .thought it a handy manipulation to sustain the ambient temps throughout the rest of the viv (using ONLY a basking lamp). . .now the spot site is A.)further away. . .and B.) cork (so not as hot. . .as you point out): victory:


I love lamp ....:whistling2: I find gum drops a lil soft for me but chocolate melts and gets sticky ...:lol2: as for monis and temps all looks good and english to me ...:no1:


----------



## cold blooded beast

varanus87 said:


> I love lamp ....:whistling2: I find gum drops a lil soft for me but chocolate melts and gets sticky ...:lol2: as for monis and temps all looks good and english to me ...:no1:


pearls of wisdom. . .sticky that:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## varanus87

cold blooded beast said:


> pearls of wisdom. . .sticky that:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Dirty boy ....:lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

varanus87 said:


> Dirty boy ....:lol2:


absolute filth monger. . . . .dik dik.............................night all


----------



## varanus87

cold blooded beast said:


> absolute filth monger. . . . .dik dik.............................night all


O I see ... Leave on a teaser will ya .... :whistling2: night big guy :lol2:


----------



## jb1962

Just found this.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-lizards-5383/monitor-substrates-189618/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

jb1962 said:


> Just found this.
> 
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-lizards-5383/monitor-substrates-189618/
> 
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-lizards-5383/ackie-care-140700/
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

Barlow said:


> Those aren't hides mate. They may seem it to you but to the monitor they are next to useless. They need tight fitting hides. Google Retes Stacks. Did you do any research on those websites I informed you of? It's not surprising it looks relaxed. With a basking temp of 110 it can't get up to full metabolism.
> 
> You don't need to wait 18 months. I have bred them at 6 months of age and you can accurately determine sex at 5 months if husbandry has supported good growth.


I joined one site and Stu the breeder is also a member.
I'm also waiting on a temperature gun so I can get a better idea what is going on.
:thumbup:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stivali

jb1962 said:


> I joined one site and Stu the breeder is also a member.
> I'm also waiting on a temperature gun so I can get a better idea what is going on.
> :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


For a rough idea, the basking area should be almost too hot to leave your hand on. A 50w bulb would need to be about a 9 inches away from the surface to do this.


----------



## jb1962

Stivali said:


> For a rough idea, the basking area should be almost too hot to leave your hand on. A 50w bulb would need to be about a 9 inches away from the surface to do this.


Thanks ;-)
I was told 12 inches!, but I raised the platform to see how high I'd need then this is when I thought about a par38 80watt!, problem then was I was told it's a fire risk!.. so being par38 I could only see at 80watt upwards I then thought par25 75watt.
The humidity is holding really good at 70% and I had to think about mold or too damp might rot the toes!.. so I have 3/4 of the small 4inch high vent taped over leaving just 4inches for air flow.
The long bit of wood is carved and has pits on the back and the ackie has used this aswell as the front.. 
So I'm giving it two places in the viv to choose for high heat and it can pick where it wishes to get warm or cool.
the problem I see is I'm reading that 4x2x2 and par38.. but nothing to how fare from the side or what wattage !..
Plus with a 4x2x2 wouldn't 4x2x3 be better as to give room for height to add climbing wood!..


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

Cookaaaaay said:


> Here's a list of food they can eat:
> 
> Crickets
> Locusts
> Roaches
> Mealworms
> Morios
> 
> Treats:
> 
> Waxies
> Egg
> Pinkies
> Snipped chicks
> 
> :2thumb:


What about for a small ackie?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

Cookaaaaay said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I was lucky enough to get hold of a baby that was already tame! haha.
> But don't worry, it'll tame down eventually.
> Try placing and keeping your hand in the viv for about 5mins everyday, this will show him that you aren't a threat.. this builds up trust. When you think the time is right, maybe try stroking him. Then when you think the time is right, try and pick him up.


What age should the ackie be before doing this?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jb1962 said:


> What age should the ackie be before doing this?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2




Its not an age thing its a time and patience thing.


----------



## LozzyJ

I would leave it Alone for at least a week before even trying to touch him.


----------



## jb1962

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Its not an age thing its a time and patience thing.


Have loads of time 
It doe's flick tongue when I top up the water and leans across..
But I'm not touching..I'll let it pick when it wants to come to me..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barlow

jb1962 said:


> Thanks ;-)
> I was told 12 inches!, but I raised the platform to see how high I'd need then this is when I thought about a par38 80watt!, problem then was I was told it's a fire risk!.. so being par38 I could only see at 80watt upwards I then thought par25 75watt.
> The humidity is holding really good at 70% and I had to think about mold or too damp might rot the toes!.. so I have 3/4 of the small 4inch high vent taped over leaving just 4inches for air flow.
> The long bit of wood is carved and has pits on the back and the ackie has used this aswell as the front..
> So I'm giving it two places in the viv to choose for high heat and it can pick where it wishes to get warm or cool.
> the problem I see is I'm reading that 4x2x2 and par38.. but nothing to how fare from the side or what wattage !..
> Plus with a 4x2x2 wouldn't 4x2x3 be better as to give room for height to add climbing wood!..
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 Hi mate. You seem to be very enthusiastic about ackies so I hope you don't mind me being blunt. I have quite a lot of experience with ackies and have been rather successful with them so far. I'm sorry to say this but your enclosure is really, really poor for keeping an ackie. There is nothing in there to make it feel secure, the substrate isn't deep enough and looks like it wouldn't be used by ackies. You have the wrong type of basking bulb. A par 38 is a floodlight. That means it has a wider spread of light than the spotlights you are using. This is important as you want as wide a basking spot as possible. Par 38's are easily available under 80W. Just google it mate. I use an 80w p38 in a 5x3x3 and it is only 9 inches away from the basking surface.


----------



## jb1962

Barlow said:


> Hi mate. You seem to be very enthusiastic about ackies so I hope you don't mind me being blunt. I have quite a lot of experience with ackies and have been rather successful with them so far. I'm sorry to say this but your enclosure is really, really poor for keeping an ackie. There is nothing in there to make it feel secure, the substrate isn't deep enough and looks like it wouldn't be used by ackies. You have the wrong type of basking bulb. A par 38 is a floodlight. That means it has a wider spread of light than the spotlights you are using. This is important as you want as wide a basking spot as possible. Par 38's are easily available under 80W. Just google it mate. I use an 80w p38 in a 5x3x3 and it is only 9 inches away from the basking surface.


Hello mate.
No you be as honest as you wish after all this thread was started to inform owners and future owners of what can and can not be done to keep dwarf monitors.
No I already know the substrate is not deep enough.. But being we live in a prefab and our frontroom is so small we can sit and join feet with no problems.
And the council I don't think would give us a bigger space.. knowing what they are like.
So in time we will move .. and this is why I'm using this vivarium for now.
As for par38's at a lower wattage I have only seen 80watts and higher at b&q and home base.. 
The ackie seems to be enjoying the space and has found hiding places to sleep and as time goes on I'll do things to aid in this.
The wrong type of basking bulb I've already admitted this and I have also said I am waiting for it's replacement!.
Being I also sent photo's to the breeder who advertised on this site and he did inform me of what I will need to do at a later date and he too has many years of experience of monitors of different sizes.
The par20 has a wide beam.. But the par25 is wider still and this being 75watts should give the basking spot the higher heat needed.
And I was also contacted by another breeder that has posted on this thread that coir is ok if mixed with top soil.
This is what I'm using.
So please do feel free or any other owner/breeder to advise for the future vivarium setup.
But at this time I can only do the best I can with what I have . 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

With new par25 75watts..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sooksyajets

jb1962 said:


> Hello mate.
> No you be as honest as you wish after all this thread was started to inform owners and future owners of what can and can not be done to keep dwarf monitors.
> No I already know the substrate is not deep enough.. But being we live in a prefab and our frontroom is so small we can sit and join feet with no problems.
> And the council I don't think would give us a bigger space.. knowing what they are like.
> So in time we will move .. and this is why I'm using this vivarium for now.
> As for par38's at a lower wattage I have only seen 80watts and higher at b&q and home base..
> The ackie seems to be enjoying the space and has found hiding places to sleep and as time goes on I'll do things to aid in this.
> The wrong type of basking bulb I've already admitted this and I have also said I am waiting for it's replacement!.
> Being I also sent photo's to the breeder who advertised on this site and he did inform me of what I will need to do at a later date and he too has many years of experience of monitors of different sizes.
> The par20 has a wide beam.. But the par25 is wider still and this being 75watts should give the basking spot the higher heat needed.
> And I was also contacted by another breeder that has posted on this thread that coir is ok if mixed with top soil.
> This is what I'm using.
> So please do feel free or any other owner/breeder to advise for the future vivarium setup.
> But at this time I can only do the best I can with what I have .
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


hey mate i no you say space is cramped in your house but i had a vive that was small a while back and i found that even though as you probs having same issue the front rail is to low to add llots of earth there is 2 options to over come this one is using a 3mm thick piece of hardboard at front of viv just to lift that hight up infront of the viv glass i lil higher it works if you buy cheap hardwood looks terrible  other one i have found works wonders and do it still the day even in a viv with a 12-18 inch soil capacity at the bottom is stagger the soil nearere the back so the rear is alot deeper in my bosc viv my soil is 12 inch deep at the froont and at the rear its 18-19 inch deep if you get me.... hope this helps either way shes bonny as for the par38 i havnt seen anything lower than 80w howevere you could try par25 see how they work


----------



## jb1962

sooksyajets said:


> hey mate i no you say space is cramped in your house but i had a vive that was small a while back and i found that even though as you probs having same issue the front rail is to low to add llots of earth there is 2 options to over come this one is using a 3mm thick piece of hardboard at front of viv just to lift that hight up infront of the viv glass i lil higher it works if you buy cheap hardwood looks terrible  other one i have found works wonders and do it still the day even in a viv with a 12-18 inch soil capacity at the bottom is stagger the soil nearere the back so the rear is alot deeper in my bosc viv my soil is 12 inch deep at the froont and at the rear its 18-19 inch deep if you get me.... hope this helps either way shes bonny as for the par38 i havnt seen anything lower than 80w howevere you could try par25 see how they work


Yeah I've got a big mound at the back that's about 10inches deep..
The par25 works with a 75w and gives a 130f temperature and that's a foot ( 12 inches ) from the bulb to the slat.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

Today was good and I'm pleased with the par25 and temp gun.
And getting the basking to 130f 
So tomorrow it's out to buy food in the shape of small locusts lol..
I can also do what ever I wish inside the viv without the ackie running off.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

monitor mad said:


> My Male Ackie
> image


What size and how old?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sooksyajets

jb1962 said:


> What size and how old?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


im glad the par25 works for you mate thats what i use in the smaller vivs as the par 38s give off way to much heat and tend to make it so dont have a cool end


----------



## jb1962

sooksyajets said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by jb1962
> 
> What size and how old?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2
> 
> im glad the par25 works for you mate thats what i use in the smaller vivs as the par 38s give off way to much heat and tend to make it so dont have a cool end


yeah for my size viv the par25 hits the mark easy and my ackie lays at the side now lol.. 


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## TommyR

I'm building myself a bigger viv soon what bulbs would be best been used for basking then as you guys par25 i was thinking of possibly getting mercury vapour basking bulbs 100w, any suggestions would be helpful


----------



## sooksyajets

TommyR said:


> I'm building myself a bigger viv soon what bulbs would be best been used for basking then as you guys par25 i was thinking of possibly getting mercury vapour basking bulbs 100w, any suggestions would be helpful


well some one on the monitor thread tryed this bulb and he says they giveof uvb but not much heat depending on the size your building par38 would be better if its stupidly large like mine 8x4x3 then you want a couple of 100w par38 or 1 100w and couple 80w


----------



## TommyR

Think may will be 5x3x3 maybe 6 at a push depending on space, Yeah think i may line up a few bulbs across the hot end of the tank maybe two or 3 100'ws giving a good large basking area.


----------



## sooksyajets

TommyR said:


> Think may will be 5x3x3 maybe 6 at a push depending on space, Yeah think i may line up a few bulbs across the hot end of the tank maybe two or 3 100'ws giving a good large basking area.


that size i would go 1 100w and 2 80w on a dimmer stat


----------



## TommyR

Okay mate nice one big help, you have a pic of your set up? sorry I am nosey


----------



## sooksyajets

TommyR said:


> Okay mate nice one big help, you have a pic of your set up? sorry I am nosey


well my bosc is in a 4ft vivtox atm its only a baby but my iggys and cwds are in large vivs im in middle building two large 8x4x3 vivs one for hugo the bosc monitor and ill be getting a nile monitor as soon as other viv is built so when they done ill get some pics posted for you you should try the monitor and tegu section lots help from there im new to monitors my self had tegs b4 the monis red green iggy 4 cwds beardies and anholes and your welcome for the help its all from these guys on ere im just given back information i have recived of these great people


----------



## TommyR

What would you suggest using on the floor of the viv to hold deep levels of substrate?


----------



## sooksyajets

TommyR said:


> What would you suggest using on the floor of the viv to hold deep levels of substrate?


well i dont use sub in iggy or cwd viv cwd iis full glass bottomed and filled with water iggys have carpet in the new moni vivs i been having the same question float around in my head for a while and i think i am settling with tiling with ceramic tiles 18inc deep but ill use sealent not grout so its water proof


----------



## TommyR

Was thinking about using tiles my self but not sure if I will use a thicker wood sure I will sort it out no problem


----------



## sooksyajets

TommyR said:


> Was thinking about using tiles my self but not sure if I will use a thicker wood sure I will sort it out no problem


18mm wood is best and tiles are pennys like 99p a box of 12 of ebay


----------



## jb1962

What do you feed your baby ackies.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stivali

jb1962 said:


> What do you feed your baby ackies.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


LOTS!:gasp:

Medium crickets, small/medium locust, cockroaches, a few waxworms..


----------



## jb1962

Stivali said:


> LOTS!:gasp:
> 
> Medium crickets, small/medium locust, cockroaches, a few waxworms..


Mine won't take roaches and just looks at crickets!.. 
Only eats small to medium locusts!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stivali

You've only had him a little while - keep offering plenty of choice, he may come round. One of mine was slow to accept roaches (Dubia), but now patrols the viv every day stopping when she smells one to dig it up.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jb1962 said:


> Mine won't take roaches and just looks at crickets!..
> Only eats small to medium locusts!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2




Give us a husbandry run down matey if its running right should be eating everything....


----------



## jb1962

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Give us a husbandry run down matey if its running right should be eating everything....


Humidity 60%
Basking 130f
Night temp 84f
Substrate coir 70% topsoil 30%
Has slate that it hides under and large wood it can hide behind.


----------



## jb1962

Stivali said:


> You've only had him a little while - keep offering plenty of choice, he may come round. One of mine was slow to accept roaches (Dubia), but now patrols the viv every day stopping when she smells one to dig it up.


It took a wax worm then tried to hide a second one like a dog would with it's nose!..
Crickets it just follows em.
Roaches it just flicks tongue and walks off..
Only small locust it jumps at or runs after.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

Do ackies get attractive to fast moving prey?..
Also is topsoil better then peat or compost!..
Is 130f too hot for basking ?


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cold blooded beast

jb1962 said:


> Do ackies get attractive to fast moving prey?..
> Also is topsoil better then peat or compost!..
> Is 130f too hot for basking ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


playsand/topsoil 40%/60%. . .bit of variance on that ratio to maintain sufficient humidity and hold burrows that don't collapse. . .and yes movement triggers the response. . .is that air or surface temp?


----------



## jb1962

cold blooded beast said:


> playsand/topsoil 40%/60%. . .bit of variance on that ratio to maintain sufficient humidity and hold burrows that don't collapse. . .and yes movement triggers the response. . .is that air or surface temp?


84f air.. 
Basking is temp of slate taken by temp gun.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

In b&q there topsoil has substances that help plants grow!
Is this harmful?

I'm getting just small to medium locusts till s/he is bigger to take the crickets and dubia..
I'm also going to start leaving my hand in the viv to build up trust..
And when it's time to replace substrate I'm going to use topsoil if it's safe.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

cold blooded beast said:


> well. . .feel free to quote me on this over there. . . it's true that Steve MM is not the tallest guy around (neither am I ). . .but to call him a Dwarf is just plain out of order dude. . .. :no1::2thumb::lol2:


Why has the dwarf owners gone to m&t ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> Have a look at my videos in my sig, she is incredibly tame, never hissed, tail whipped or bit ever. i cant ever hand feed her.


Are you on YouTube?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metzger

All you need is here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/846680-ackie-care-requirements.html : victory:


----------



## Paul P

One of my goals this year was to hatch a kingorum and well my first baby kingorum popped its head out the egg this morning, Buzzing.
Pics will follow shortly once totally out of the egg.: victory:


----------



## Metzger

Paul P said:


> One of my goals this year was to hatch a kingorum and well my first baby kingorum popped its head out the egg this morning, Buzzing.
> Pics will follow shortly once totally out of the egg.: victory:


Congratulations Paul! it's weird, I was wondering how you were doing with breeding the dwarf moni's lately, obviously well :lol2:, I read you had eggs from the Ameiva :2thumb:


----------



## Paul P

Metzger said:


> Congratulations Paul! it's weird, I was wondering how you were doing with breeding the dwarf moni's lately, obviously well :lol2:, I read you had eggs from the Ameiva :2thumb:


Thanks m8

Still trying to do my bit, just dont get the time I used to to post. The first clutch of ameiva all hatched, 100% hatch rate, doing well and growing like weeds and this is a second first for me, so all in all a good 2012 so far.


----------



## Metzger

Paul P said:


> Thanks m8
> 
> Still trying to do my bit, just dont get the time I used to to post. The first clutch of ameiva all hatched, 100% hatch rate, doing well and growing like weeds and this is a second first for me, so all in all a good 2012 so far.


Awesome! I didn't realise they had already hatched! Which of your Moni's are breeding at the mo? I keep trying to persuade the other half that we 'can' fit more in lol - some how I've managed to convince her V.Tristis Tristis is a good idea and she agreed!! just need to get the money together, which is the slow painful part.

*Do you have any pics/links to the young Ameiva please?


----------



## Paul P

Metzger said:


> Awesome! I didn't realise they had already hatched! Which of your Moni's are breeding at the mo? I keep trying to persuade the other half that we 'can' fit more in lol - some how I've managed to convince her V.Tristis Tristis is a good idea and she agreed!! just need to get the money together, which is the slow painful part.
> 
> *Do you have any pics/links to the young Ameiva please?


I have only tried the kingorum and gilleni ( with no luck again :bash: ) this year monitor wise, next year ill try all those I have in my sig. Ive just been growing on animals and trying out different pairings this year to get compatible animals together.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/863484-ameiva-ameiva-jungle-runners-dwarf.html


----------



## Paul P

Metzger said:


> Awesome! I didn't realise they had already hatched! Which of your Moni's are breeding at the mo? I keep trying to persuade the other half that we 'can' fit more in lol - some how I've managed to convince her V.Tristis Tristis is a good idea and she agreed!! just need to get the money together, which is the slow painful part.
> 
> *Do you have any pics/links to the young Ameiva please?


I think space is so much more an issue with tristis, they are so so active and alot larger than most people realise.


----------



## Metzger

Paul P said:


> I have only tried the kingorum and gilleni ( with no luck again :bash: ) this year monitor wise, next year ill try all those I have in my sig. Ive just been growing on animals and trying out different pairings this year to get compatible animals together.
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/863484-ameiva-ameiva-jungle-runners-dwarf.html


Those are cool looking little guys you've hatched out! From reading more of the posts you sound like you have them happy, breeding, egg laying, it's all going well :2thumb:

-Looking forward to the hatchling pic of the new little Kingorum

Fingers crossed for some more Moni success next year!! hopefully we can sneak another species in, fingers crossed for the V.T.Tristis


----------



## azza23

Paul P said:


> One of my goals this year was to hatch a kingorum and well my first baby kingorum popped its head out the egg this morning, Buzzing.
> Pics will follow shortly once totally out of the egg.: victory:


Congrats mate, cant wait to see pics :notworthy:


----------



## Barlow

Paul P said:


> One of my goals this year was to hatch a kingorum and well my first baby kingorum popped its head out the egg this morning, Buzzing.
> Pics will follow shortly once totally out of the egg.: victory:


 A big congratulations Paul. Any more eggs in the clutch or was it a single?:notworthy:


----------



## Paul P

Barlow said:


> A big congratulations Paul. Any more eggs in the clutch or was it a single?:notworthy:


3 in one clutch, 6 in another. Not all good ( some sluggs ) from the off but the good eggs look to be going full term.


----------



## Barlow

Paul P said:


> 3 in one clutch, 6 in another. Not all good ( some sluggs ) from the off but the good eggs look to be going full term.


 Wow. 6 eggs for kingorum. That's some clutch! How long is the incubation?


----------



## Paul P

Barlow said:


> Wow. 6 eggs for kingorum. That's some clutch! How long is the incubation?


If im right its day 97 today :gasp:


----------



## Paul P

Barlow said:


> Wow. 6 eggs for kingorum. That's some clutch! How long is the incubation?


I know, 6 eggs seems a huge clutch for a kingorum, fingers crossed she does the same this time around, shes looking enormous again.


----------



## Barlow

Paul P said:


> I know, 6 eggs seems a huge clutch for a kingorum, fingers crossed she does the same this time around, shes looking enormous again.


 Good luck with them. Can't wait to see some pics!: victory:


----------



## jb1962

Paul P said:


> One of my goals this year was to hatch a kingorum and well my first baby kingorum popped its head out the egg this morning, Buzzing.
> Pics will follow shortly once totally out of the egg.: victory:


Congratulations Paul 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

Stivali said:


> You've only had him a little while - keep offering plenty of choice, he may come round. One of mine was slow to accept roaches (Dubia), but now patrols the viv every day stopping when she smells one to dig it up.


I read on another forum that a guy used egg yolk on food items to get his ackie to take it!..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

My ackie must be getting used to me as I had a small locust on my hand and as that jumped my dino ( ackies name ) jumped after it and nearly landed on me lol.. 
I'm so pleased I got a ackie 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Paul P said:


> I know, 6 eggs seems a huge clutch for a kingorum, fingers crossed she does the same this time around, shes looking enormous again.




I could of sworn 2/3 was normal :gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Paul P

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> I could of sworn 2/3 was normal :gasp::gasp::gasp:


Hi Shane

Me to, I also thought 2-4 was the norm, but they are obviously capable of laying bigger clutches than that. Both females are the same size and yet the clutches differ so, why im not sure?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Paul P said:


> Hi Shane
> 
> Me to, I also thought 2-4 was the norm, but they are obviously capable of laying bigger clutches than that. Both females are the same size and yet the clutches differ so, why im not sure?




One of em likes your husbandry better than the other age difference to possibly.


----------



## Dazzz

jb1962 said:


> Humidity 60%
> Basking 130f
> Night temp 84f
> Substrate coir 70% topsoil 30%
> Has slate that it hides under and large wood it can hide behind.


Grab some cork bark tubes (Small) Ackies love em, great for climbing and hiding in and the food likes to hide in there too.

Dazzz


----------



## cold blooded beast

Metzger said:


> Awesome! I didn't realise they had already hatched! Which of your Moni's are breeding at the mo? I keep trying to persuade the other half that we 'can' fit more in lol - some how I've managed to convince her V.Tristis Tristis is a good idea and she agreed!! just need to get the money together, which is the slow painful part.
> 
> *Do you have any pics/links to the young Ameiva please?


You get those VTT in. . . .: victory: . . .nice addition:2thumb:


----------



## Metzger

Paul P said:


> I think space is so much more an issue with tristis, they are so so active and alot larger than most people realise.


What's an average size for a VTT - I've read they are larger than VTO, are we looking at a 3ft'ish dwarf, maybe a little smaller for the females? (well not quite so dwarf at that size) : victory:


----------



## Paul P

Metzger said:


> What's an average size for a VTT - I've read they are larger than VTO, are we looking at a 3ft'ish dwarf, maybe a little smaller for the females? (well not quite so dwarf at that size) : victory:


Id show you a pic of my vtos to give you an idea, but they have never took to handling so I just let them get on with it, lol
If you can cater for a 3ftish dwarf though they should be fine for space.

And on a lighter note checked my incubator this morning ones out and another on its way.
This was from a normal to normal breeding so i was more than a little surprised to see 2 lucy's ( obviously both adults are het for albino )


----------



## cold blooded beast

Metzger said:


> What's an average size for a VTT - I've read they are larger than VTO, are we looking at a 3ft'ish dwarf, maybe a little smaller for the females? (well not quite so dwarf at that size) : victory:


I've been told that VTT range between 26" to 32" typically when adult (by someone that had a pair for some years before moving them on)
I have never even seen one in the flesh. . .so emphasise this is not first hand opinion. . . .but look forward to you getting some. . .a larger darker version of VTO must be a beautiful thing ,even if I prefer the brighter VTO colouration,the extra size could swing it in the flesh:2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Paul P said:


> Id show you a pic of my vtos to give you an idea, but they have never took to handling so I just let them get on with it, lol
> If you can cater for a 3ftish dwarf though they should be fine for space.
> 
> And on a lighter note checked my incubator this morning ones out and another on its way.
> This was from a normal to normal breeding so i was more than a little surprised to see 2 lucy's ( obviously both adults are het for albino )
> 
> image
> 
> image


Paul BIG congrats . . .simple request. ..please lots of pic to show development. . .will you hold back? . . .or pass them on? . . .:notworthy:


----------



## Metzger

Paul P said:


> Id show you a pic of my vtos to give you an idea, but they have never took to handling so I just let them get on with it, lol
> If you can cater for a 3ftish dwarf though they should be fine for space.
> 
> And on a lighter note checked my incubator this morning ones out and another on its way.
> This was from a normal to normal breeding so i was more than a little surprised to see 2 lucy's ( obviously both adults are het for albino )
> 
> image
> 
> image


Massive congratluations, like you say a surprise about the hatchlings colour!



cold blooded beast said:


> I've been told that VTT range between 26" to 32" typically when adult (by someone that had a pair for some years before moving them on)
> I have never even seen one in the flesh. . .so emphasise this is not first hand opinion. . . .but look forward to you getting some. . .a larger darker version of VTO must be a beautiful thing ,even if I prefer the brighter VTO colouration,the extra size could swing it in the flesh:2thumb:


Darker, like this :mf_dribble:: 








I've read that they're heavily arboreal, so if they will potentially be getting up to 3ft, like to climb and are really active I better allow plenty of space! I have plenty of time (hefty price tag on them) So I'll have a really good think about their enclosure and where to put it (Viv stack probably not an option) : victory:


----------



## Paul P

cold blooded beast said:


> Paul BIG congrats . . .simple request. ..please lots of pic to show development. . .will you hold back? . . .or pass them on? . . .:notworthy:


Cheers m8

I will be adding pics to show their progress, I don't intend to move on any of the kingorum ive bred this year in order to have a few more animals to work next season, but then saying that I maybe open to swap against another bloodline if i get the chance.


----------



## Paul P

Metzger said:


> Massive congratluations, like you say a surprise about the hatchlings colour!
> 
> 
> 
> Darker, like this :mf_dribble::
> image
> I've read that they're heavily arboreal, so if they will potentially be getting up to 3ft, like to climb and are really active I better allow plenty of space! I have plenty of time (hefty price tag on them) So I'll have a really good think about their enclosure and where to put it (Viv stack probably not an option) : victory:



Yes m8, you will need to give them plenty of height, mine are very very seldom if ever on the ground. My viv is 4ft in height and yet I still wish I had gone higher ( maybe 5ft )


----------



## cold blooded beast

Metzger said:


> Massive congratluations, like you say a surprise about the hatchlings colour!
> 
> 
> 
> Darker, like this :mf_dribble::
> image
> I've read that they're heavily arboreal, so if they will potentially be getting up to 3ft, like to climb and are really active I better allow plenty of space! I have plenty of time (hefty price tag on them) So I'll have a really good think about their enclosure and where to put it (Viv stack probably not an option) : victory:


I like that pic. . .that's the one to sell em I reckon. . .:no1:


----------



## Paul P

cold blooded beast said:


> I like that pic. . .that's the one to sell em I reckon. . .:no1:


Not to say I'll never get any vtt's but Im with you Marcus, I think the vto is by far the better looking of the 2.


----------



## Metzger

Paul P said:


> Yes m8, you will need to give them plenty of height, mine are very very seldom if ever on the ground. My viv is 4ft in height and yet I still wish I had gone higher ( maybe 5ft )
> 
> image


Cheers for the pic, I really like seeing setups, gives a good idea of the best way to keep them and how to arrange it for their preference.

How does this sound:

5ft wide, 2ft5inch deep and 6ft tall, nice deep 1 ft soil/sand mix, climbable cork tile walls, a forests worth of cork tubes, two basking positions, ground and mid height water bowls (similar to indo tree monis), planted with really hardy vines (Pothos plant) - I think that about covers it : victory:
(just need to clear the extra size with the wife now lol)


----------



## Paul P

Metzger said:


> Cheers for the pic, I really like seeing setups, gives a good idea of the best way to keep them and how to arrnage it for their preference.
> 
> How does this sound:
> 
> 5ft wide, 2ft5inch deep and 6ft tall, nice deep 1 ft soil/sand mix, climbable cork tile walls, a forests worth of cork tubes, two basking positions, ground and mid height water bowls (similar to indo tree monis), planted with really hardy vines (Pothos plant) - I think that about covers it : victory:
> (just need to clear the extra size with the wife now lol)


Sounds perfect, And if I had the space probably what specs Id go for : victory:


----------



## Metzger

Paul P said:


> Sounds perfect, And if I had the space probably what specs Id go for : victory:


Awesome, I like to get a seal of approval from a successful breeder/keeper - its quite a big area, so fingers crossed - seriously out of space, but 'passion' will find a way... :whistling2:


----------



## mikeyn

Help!!!

I have had my ackie for a almost two weeks and he has stopped eating

He was destroying crickets and locusts, now he's doing the strangest thing.

He ignores them if they are in front of him and if they get too close he starts rubbing his mouth on the floor and twitching as if theft are going to attack him.

Visited the vets yesterday for a general chek to see if everything was alright and he's in great condition.

Top soil and paying sand substrate

Basking spot 130 - 140 f

General temp 80 f

Humidity 35-40%

Very strange!!!

Mike


----------



## bill33

Paul P said:


> Id show you a pic of my vtos to give you an idea, but they have never took to handling so I just let them get on with it, lol
> If you can cater for a 3ftish dwarf though they should be fine for space.
> 
> And on a lighter note checked my incubator this morning ones out and another on its way.
> This was from a normal to normal breeding so i was more than a little surprised to see 2 lucy's ( obviously both adults are het for albino )
> 
> image
> 
> image


Nice one Paul was just wondering how they were getting on
great to see.


----------



## albinoxeno

hi guys, i havent posted on this thread before but lurk on here ocassionally. my ackies are now past the 12" mark and i want to move them into a permanant viv, but i'm pretty confused with what size viv a pair of ackies should be kept in. there are so many care sheets out there and they all say different things, i've read a 3x2x2 ft would be adequate but then a 5x3x3 somewhere else. 

you guys porbalby get this all the time but of all the animals i've kept the ackies seem to have the widest range of recommended viv sizes. 
any help?


----------



## Paul P

bill33 said:


> Nice one Paul was just wondering how they were getting on
> great to see.


Cheers Bill



albinoxeno said:


> hi guys, i havent posted on this thread before but lurk on here ocassionally. my ackies are now past the 12" mark and i want to move them into a permanant viv, but i'm pretty confused with what size viv a pair of ackies should be kept in. there are so many care sheets out there and they all say different things, i've read a 3x2x2 ft would be adequate but then a 5x3x3 somewhere else.
> 
> you guys porbalby get this all the time but of all the animals i've kept the ackies seem to have the widest range of recommended viv sizes.
> any help?


4x2x2 is ample for a pair, yes they are active lizards but if you add a couple of shelves or climbing faces its plenty big enough. As is always the rule though, if you can go bigger then do so, they will always utilise that extra space.


----------



## jb1962

Dazzz said:


> Grab some cork bark tubes (Small) Ackies love em, great for climbing and hiding in and the food likes to hide in there too.
> 
> Dazzz


Thanks Dazzz.
I got some today 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paul P

jb1962 said:


> Thanks Dazzz.
> I got some today
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



Lets see a pic of them all setup then : victory:


----------



## varanus87

Never post on here much .....


But here is a pic of my 2....


----------



## TommyR

varanus87 said:


> Never post on here much .....
> 
> 
> But here is a pic of my 2....
> 
> image
> image
> image


Stunning mate as always


----------



## jb1962

Paul P said:


> Lets see a pic of them all setup then : victory:


Ok Paul I'll take pictures tomorrow 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

varanus87 said:


> Never post on here much .....
> 
> 
> But here is a pic of my 2....
> 
> image
> image
> image


They look great 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TommyR

Re share some of my older pics as a lot more members are posting here and not got any new pics to share  

My Iphone does no justice when taking pics but nevermind.


----------



## varanus87

TommyR said:


> Re share some of my older pics as a lot more members are posting here and not got any new pics to share
> 
> My Iphone does no justice when taking pics but nevermind.
> 
> image
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Very nice m8 .... Not long until u get ur New ackies is it ? ...:2thumb:


----------



## TommyR

varanus87 said:


> Very nice m8 .... Not long until u get ur New ackies is it ? ...:2thumb:


New ones? think you may be thinking of someone else


----------



## varanus87

TommyR said:


> New ones? think you may be thinking of someone else


Thought I readhat u were setting up a new viv 5x3x3 or am I going mad ? :gasp:


----------



## TommyR

Yeah a new one viv for my current pair of ackies lol sorry for the confusion : victory:


----------



## varanus87

TommyR said:


> Yeah a new one viv for my current pair of ackies lol sorry for the confusion : victory:


:lol2: my bad ..... Good stuff tho ...: victory::2thumb:


----------



## TommyR

varanus87 said:


> :lol2: my bad ..... Good stuff tho ...: victory::2thumb:


Thank's means a lot:2thumb:


----------



## jb1962

TommyR said:


> Re share some of my older pics as a lot more members are posting here and not got any new pics to share
> 
> My Iphone does no justice when taking pics but nevermind.
> 
> image
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


They look really great 
Do you find they sleep in odd positions lol..



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

Found this site.

http://www.rainforest-reptiles.co.uk/captive_breeding.php


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TommyR

Yeah at times, one was sleeping in a odd place before never managed to get a pic though as I never wanted to disturb them


----------



## Robbrown 52

*Meet Kim and 1st Fix of Lrg Viv*

Hi every one ,
Thanks for all your Help so far :2thumb::2thumb:.
Thought I would share an Image of Kim who seems to be settling in well, going out for a hunt 3 times a day and eating around 8 hoppers a day doesnt seem to like small meal worms of wax worms , trying him on crickets tomorrow.




















Here is the 1st image of what will be his large home , 4ft X 2ft X 4ft , at the end of the dry run so I can plan where the lights and heat are to be wired in before it gets installed in its final postion on top of a very solid cabinet and surrport frame on wall.
The deep wood area will be filled with a sand soil mix for a borrowing area and is 12" deep made out larch Planks which need no treatment to resist rotting so safe for Kim no nasties.the Slate slabs are surrported on treracota chimney linners on their side so the can be burrowed though without the rock pile comming down . In the centre are some teracota cavity blocks on their sides to act as a rete stack. the rest of the base I intend to be a sand area for feeding on and water area. then the rest of the area is criss crossed with branches and hollow cork branches .
So any thoughts before it all gets stuck down ?
Thanks Robert


----------



## TommyR

Robbrown 52 said:


> Hi every one ,
> Thanks for all your Help so far :2thumb::2thumb:.
> Thought I would share an Image of Kim who seems to be settling in well, going out for a hunt 3 times a day and eating around 8 hoppers a day doesnt seem to like small meal worms of wax worms , trying him on crickets tomorrow.
> 
> image
> image
> 
> 
> Here is the 1st image of what will be his large home , 4ft X 2ft X 4ft , at the end of the dry run so I can plan where the lights and heat are to be wired in before it gets installed in its final postion on top of a very solid cabinet and surrport frame on wall.
> The deep wood area will be filled with a sand soil mix for a borrowing area and is 12" deep made out larch Planks which need no treatment to resist rotting so safe for Kim no nasties.the Slate slabs are surrported on treracota chimney linners on their side so the can be burrowed though without the rock pile comming down . In the centre are some teracota cavity blocks on their sides to act as a rete stack. the rest of the base I intend to be a sand area for feeding on and water area. then the rest of the area is criss crossed with branches and hollow cork branches .
> So any thoughts before it all gets stuck down ?
> Thanks Robert


You get decent temps mate? Looks good and very nice kim you have look forward to more pics


----------



## jb1962

TommyR said:


> Yeah at times, one was sleeping in a odd place before never managed to get a pic though as I never wanted to disturb them


Yeah mine sleeps upside down lol..


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

Robbrown 52 said:


> Hi every one ,
> Thanks for all your Help so far :2thumb::2thumb:.
> Thought I would share an Image of Kim who seems to be settling in well, going out for a hunt 3 times a day and eating around 8 hoppers a day doesnt seem to like small meal worms of wax worms , trying him on crickets tomorrow.
> 
> image
> image
> 
> 
> Here is the 1st image of what will be his large home , 4ft X 2ft X 4ft , at the end of the dry run so I can plan where the lights and heat are to be wired in before it gets installed in its final postion on top of a very solid cabinet and surrport frame on wall.
> The deep wood area will be filled with a sand soil mix for a borrowing area and is 12" deep made out larch Planks which need no treatment to resist rotting so safe for Kim no nasties.the Slate slabs are surrported on treracota chimney linners on their side so the can be burrowed though without the rock pile comming down . In the centre are some teracota cavity blocks on their sides to act as a rete stack. the rest of the base I intend to be a sand area for feeding on and water area. then the rest of the area is criss crossed with branches and hollow cork branches .
> So any thoughts before it all gets stuck down ?
> Thanks Robert


Looks very good 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TommyR

jb1962 said:


> Yeah mine sleeps upside down lol..
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Have to get a pic, I have a piece of plastic stuck to back of my viv they can climb and mine was behind that but belly showing was strange to see haha.


----------



## Robbrown 52

Thanks Tommy
Yes temps is the next bit to solve / install
 have got 1 x UV 2.0 1 x Uv 10.0 , a 150 watt lamp and a 150 watt ceramic heater which I hope to provide the background heat while the 150Watt bulb on a dimmer state does the basking area.


----------



## TommyR

I don't know much about keeping kim's sure someone can help you out, Dunno about sticking it all in place either as you said I see why you want to do it to prevent harm from things falling over on your lizard though. Perhaps a person who keep's kim's can give you a bit of guidance as a few people own them on here.


----------



## jb1962

mikeyn said:


> Help!!!
> 
> I have had my ackie for a almost two weeks and he has stopped eating
> 
> He was destroying crickets and locusts, now he's doing the strangest thing.
> 
> He ignores them if they are in front of him and if they get too close he starts rubbing his mouth on the floor and twitching as if theft are going to attack him.
> 
> Visited the vets yesterday for a general chek to see if everything was alright and he's in great condition.
> 
> Top soil and paying sand substrate
> 
> Basking spot 130 - 140 f
> 
> General temp 80 f
> 
> Humidity 35-40%
> 
> Very strange!!!
> 
> Mike


My humidity is 55% and general temp 84f

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

Paul P said:


> Lets see a pic of them all setup then : victory:












Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

Basking site.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TommyR

Try picking up more bark tubes as they are worth buying can get them online fairly cheap.: victory:


----------



## jb1962

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

TommyR said:


> Try picking up more bark tubes as they are worth buying can get them online fairly cheap.: victory:


I get mine from SEAS expo or bts expo last lot I got for a £5

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TommyR

Few online sites do them and can never have enough cork tubes mate


----------



## Barlow

Kimberleys from today









































































Juvenile ackie dissaperaing down a burrow. These guys are still shy but I never handle them anyway.









Adult ackie female. She keeps laying a clutch every 4 weeks but all infertile as the male just won't mate with her for some reason. I'm on the lookout for a young male if anyone has got one going spare.

























And the pair together. 









Stupid gay male lol!


----------



## TommyR

Barlow said:


> Kimberleys from today
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Juvenile ackie dissaperaing down a burrow. These guys are still shy but I never handle them anyway.
> image
> 
> Adult ackie female. She keeps laying a clutch every 4 weeks but all infertile as the male just won't mate with her for some reason. I'm on the lookout for a young male if anyone has got one going spare.
> image
> image
> image
> 
> And the pair together.
> image
> 
> Stupid gay male lol!
> image


Both look awesome, great colours on the kims and awesome set up. Haha poor male ackie not sure if a few ackies were for sale in the classifieds a few day's a go worth a look.


----------



## Barlow

TommyR said:


> Both look awesome, great colours on the kims and awesome set up. Haha poor male ackie not sure if a few ackies were for sale in the classifieds a few day's a go worth a look.


 Cheers mate. I've seen some in the classifieds but I'm picky on size and what conditions they have been raised in to be honest.


----------



## TommyR

Don't blame you well hope either you find a suitable male or your ackie can get himself in gear


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Got an ackie up for sale PM me if interested! : victory:


----------



## Barlow

XtremeReptiles said:


> Got an ackie up for sale PM me if interested! : victory:


 Can you PM me photos of ackie and set up please.:2thumb:


----------



## jb1962

TommyR said:


> Few online sites do them and can never have enough cork tubes mate


Agree as I use some for my tarantula's .


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

TommyR said:


> Re share some of my older pics as a lot more members are posting here and not got any new pics to share
> 
> My Iphone does no justice when taking pics but nevermind.
> 
> image
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


TommyR.
How long did yours take before they came to you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TommyR

jb1962 said:


> TommyR.
> How long did yours take before they came to you.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



Mine I bought on here, one is more tame than the other will come over climb and jump on me but the other not so much runs off but at times will climb onto me just down to temperament of your ackie.


----------



## jb1962

TommyR said:


> Mine I bought on here, one is more tame than the other will come over climb and jump on me but the other not so much runs off but at times will climb onto me just down to temperament of your ackie.


Yeah mine I think will be calm as it is getting used to me and if I use tongs it comes to see what I'm doing lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stivali

Some pics of my little people..


----------



## Barlow

Stivali said:


> Some pics of my little people..
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 Absolutely love the gilleni mate. Keep me in mind for hatchlings!


----------



## TommyR

Stivali said:


> Some pics of my little people..
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Awesome pics


----------



## cold blooded beast

Stivali said:


> Some pics of my little people..
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Bet the Kims love wedging themselves in between those slates on the stack


----------



## albinoxeno

finally took pics off my gang, here's little ackie and big ackie (gave up on names and its stuck):










little ackie finishing a cricket:


----------



## bill33




----------



## XtremeReptiles

Can take the ackie to the pompey expo!


----------



## cold blooded beast

bill33 said:


> image
> image


yet more great close up sots Bill. . .as my Mrs just pointed out. . . .looks like a corn cob with legs sticking outta it's mouth. . .


----------



## cold blooded beast

quick one


----------



## TommyR

cold blooded beast said:


> quick one
> image


 
Looking good :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

TommyR said:


> Looking good :2thumb:


cheers. . .only 1/4 decent snap out of numerous. . .it'll teach me to bother getting the camera out rather than reaching for the phone!!. .


----------



## TommyR

haha i know that feeling, even with the phone results aren't much different


----------



## bill33

cold blooded beast said:


> quick one
> image


Great pic


----------



## jb1962

I use my phone too lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cold blooded beast

jb1962 said:


> I use my phone too lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


lot to be said for convenience. . .that Ackie settled in nicely now then?


----------



## TommyR

Varanus Bulldogus haha









Some of my ackies not had time to get any lately


----------



## cold blooded beast

TommyR said:


> Varanus Bulldogus haha
> image


:flrt:I'm in love:flrt:


----------



## TommyR

cold blooded beast said:


> :flrt:I'm in love:flrt:


To be fair who wouldn't be :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jb1962

cold blooded beast said:


> lot to be said for convenience. . .that Ackie settled in nicely now then?


Yes s/he is loving the viv and eating really good.
I don't know if I should get a pinky for it and mash it up.. after all it's only 15 weeks old and a whole one could be too big..!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TommyR

jb1962 said:


> Yes s/he is loving the viv and eating really good.
> I don't know if I should get a pinky for it and mash it up.. after all it's only 15 weeks old and a whole one could be too big..!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Think it should be okay mate try getting a smaller one if you can


----------



## jb1962

TommyR said:


> Varanus Bulldogus haha
> image
> 
> Some of my ackies not had time to get any lately
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Looking good 
The bulldogus too ;-)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

TommyR said:


> Think it should be okay mate try getting a smaller one if you can


Ok I will pick a smallest I can and smash it lol.. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TommyR

jb1962 said:


> Ok I will pick a smallest I can and smash it lol..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


May be okay to feed whole but upto you mate  let me know how it goes


----------



## cold blooded beast

jb1962 said:


> Yes s/he is loving the viv and eating really good.
> I don't know if I should get a pinky for it and mash it up.. after all it's only 15 weeks old and a whole one could be too big..!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


it's a personal thing. . .for me. . .I kept my VTOs diet strictly invert for the first 9 months. . .and then in all honesty it took a further 3 months before she would take rodents!!!. . .I just think they do better on bugs. . .BUT. . .it was only since I got pinkies/pups into her that the slow growth ended. . . now at close to 2 years old she is as she should be. . .2 foot of dwarf. . .so I wouldn't rush the inclusion of vertebrate content. . .saying that. . .if they are too big. . .yeah. . .snip em


----------



## TommyR

I have cut out the pinkies and currently also only feeding insect's


----------



## cold blooded beast

TommyR said:


> I have cut out the pinkies and currently also only feeding insect's


I'm trying to keep it to 2 or 3 pinkies once per 2 weeks. . .instead of my overfeeding of 3 to 6 every week. . .She'll be more active ,lean and muscular. . .more fulfilled (for hunting) and if the bugs are well gutloaded better nourished I hope . . time will tell. . .but looks on track over the past 5 weeks or so now.................tearing a mouse in half might appeal. . .but smashing the RFUK outta insects. . . way more to entertain all involved:2thumb:


----------



## jb1962

cold blooded beast said:


> it's a personal thing. . .for me. . .I kept my VTOs diet strictly invert for the first 9 months. . .and then in all honesty it took a further 3 months before she would take rodents!!!. . .I just think they do better on bugs. . .BUT. . .it was only since I got pinkies/pups into her that the slow growth ended. . . now at close to 2 years old she is as she should be. . .2 foot of dwarf. . .so I wouldn't rush the inclusion of vertebrate content. . .saying that. . .if they are too big. . .yeah. . .snip em


I'd only give one a month or every two months as a treat .. rest of food will be locust and roaches.. maybe a wax now and then.. with scrabbled egg.!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TommyR

jb1962 said:


> I'd only give one a month or every two months as a treat .. rest of food will be locust and roaches.. maybe a wax now and then.. with scrabbled egg.!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I try mine on morio worm's also never tried waxworms though.


----------



## cold blooded beast

jb1962 said:


> I'd only give one a month or every two months as a treat .. rest of food will be locust and roaches.. maybe a wax now and then.. with scrabbled egg.!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


mine's temperamental with egg. . .has taken it with gluttony. . .has also walked straight over it without interest. . .should o known back then She's Female!



TommyR said:


> I try mine on morio worm's also never tried waxworms though.


Waxies I've also been led to believe are a once in a blue moon treat too. . .my girl loves her Hoppers. . .so thats easy


----------



## TommyR

Mine love the locust much more of a reaction from them jumping leading a good chase about, roaches and crickets are just too good at hiding :devil:


----------



## Robbrown 52

The lastest image of Little Kim wiping his mouth are eating the largest Hopper I have yet seen him eat just stood up on his back legs and just picked it off the rooof of the Viv.
What regime do people here use for dusting their food for there monitors ?
and do you find any specific brands better?


----------



## jb1962

TommyR said:


> Mine love the locust much more of a reaction from them jumping leading a good chase about, roaches and crickets are just too good at hiding :devil:


Tip for roaches... crush the head they won't hide and live a week like that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

cold blooded beast said:


> mine's temperamental with egg. . .has taken it with gluttony. . .has also walked straight over it without interest. . .should o known back then She's Female!
> 
> 
> Waxies I've also been led to believe are a once in a blue moon treat too. . .my girl loves her Hoppers. . .so thats easy


Yeah wax's are too fatty ..
I've not tried the egg yet.. but was told she/he takes it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

Robbrown 52 said:


> image
> 
> The lastest image of Little Kim wiping his mouth are eating the largest Hopper I have yet seen him eat just stood up on his back legs and just picked it off the rooof of the Viv.
> What regime do people here use for dusting their food for there monitors ?
> and do you find any specific brands better?


Looks great 

I dust all bugs on every feed!.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

TommyR said:


> May be okay to feed whole but upto you mate  let me know how it goes


Think her head is too small to take a whole one lol..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ryanking045

hi guys! i am thinking about getting me a little ackie as i miss my bosc but with the size viv my burm is going to need, i just cant get another, ackies seem to be right up my alley though, what is the minimum viv size 1 ackie? ive read many care sheets on them but they are all over the place when discussing viv size


----------



## cold blooded beast

ryanking045 said:


> hi guys! i am thinking about getting me a little ackie as i miss my bosc but with the size viv my burm is going to need, i just cant get another, ackies seem to be right up my alley though, what is the minimum viv size 1 ackie? ive read many care sheets on them but they are all over the place when discussing viv size


I'd say absolute min is 4'x2'x2' for a single ridgetail. . .more.. .toward 6'x2'x3'high for a trio
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/846680-ackie-care-requirements.html


----------



## ryanking045

cold blooded beast said:


> I'd say absolute min is 4'x2'x2' for a single ridgetail. . .more.. .toward 6'x2'x3'high for a trio
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/846680-ackie-care-requirements.html


thanks for that, i think when i build my boas new viv, i will get a baby ackie, and he/she can have the old viv untill (s)he outgrows it (4x1x1.5) cant wait to get another monitor tbh, they are an awesome lizard


----------



## XtremeReptiles

My ackie today just chilling under his basking spot


----------



## Metzger

ryanking045 said:


> thanks for that, i think when i build my boas new viv, i will get a baby ackie, and he/she can have the old viv untill (s)he outgrows it (4x1x1.5) cant wait to get another monitor tbh, they are an awesome lizard


Shameless advertising here, but we have some hatchlings due in around 3 weeks, we'll hold onto them for a few weeks to check they're nice and healthy, but if the time works for you, give us a shout and we'll see what we can do for you : victory:


----------



## jb1962

ryanking045 said:


> hi guys! i am thinking about getting me a little ackie as i miss my bosc but with the size viv my burm is going to need, i just cant get another, ackies seem to be right up my alley though, what is the minimum viv size 1 ackie? ive read many care sheets on them but they are all over the place when discussing viv size


Welcome to the dwarf thread 

Mine is in a 3x18x26 till I can get a 4x2x26 .. mind mine is a 4" body.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

XtremeReptiles said:


> My ackie today just chilling under his basking spot
> 
> image
> image


Mine only lays basking for two minutes then it's off next to the side..
The slate is 130f

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

Metzger said:


> Shameless advertising here, but we have some hatchlings due in around 3 weeks, we'll hold onto them for a few weeks to check they're nice and healthy, but if the time works for you, give us a shout and we'll see what we can do for you : victory:


Best place to advertise ;-) 
Yours are reds ?.. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

Any watched mdfmonitor on youtube..


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

Is this out of date!

http://lllreptile.com/info/library/animal-care-sheets/lizards-and-monitors/-/ackies-monitor/
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

Just seen CaptiveBred has a monitor forum 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metzger

jb1962 said:


> Best place to advertise ;-)
> Yours are reds ?..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Our Ackies are the 'Yellow' Ackies : victory:


----------



## Metzger

a little something to start the day


----------



## Paul P

Metzger said:


> a little something to start the day
> 
> image



Sweet, vto, don't you just love them :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## jb1962

Metzger said:


> Our Ackies are the 'Yellow' Ackies : victory:


I like yellow over the red 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paul P

jb1962 said:


> I like yellow over the red
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Im thinking somebody hasn't seen a red ackie in the flesh then, lol
Seriously though a true red is something else.:mf_dribble:


----------



## jb1962

Paul P said:


> Im thinking somebody hasn't seen a red ackie in the flesh then, lol
> Seriously though a true red is something else.:mf_dribble:


You be right lol..
Only seen pictures and youtube video's.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metzger

Paul P said:


> Sweet, vto, don't you just love them :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


They are beauties, VTT wins for me personally, but VTO isn't far behind at all, beautiful little Monitors!


----------



## bannrikae

Hi guys
After a little help with my new trio of ackies.
I have had them for three week now and they have settled in well, all eating well, spending a few minutes basking on top of their retes stack (130 deg) before running around their viv hunting for crickets:2thumb:

My problem is, the crickets are hiding amongst the cork bark, and by the time the Ackies have found them, all of the Rapashy calcium plus has worn off of them so I am concerned that they are not getting enough Calcium.

How do other people get over this problem.

Thanks

BG


----------



## Stivali

If you lick the crickets first then the calcium sticks better:whistling2:

Only joking - just make sure to feed them fresh dusted crickets when they are hungry and the will get enough. Also helps to leave calcium rich food in the viv for the crickets to eat - so they are "gutloaded" always.


----------



## Metzger

Stivali said:


> If you lick the crickets first then the calcium sticks better:whistling2:
> 
> Only joking - just make sure to feed them fresh dusted crickets when they are hungry and the will get enough. Also helps to leave calcium rich food in the viv for the crickets to eat - so they are "gutloaded" always.


Good advice above. 

You can also sprinkle calcium on the weekly treats like snipped up sprat or pinkies, that's nice and moist the powder will stick to it.

We use this calcium, it seems to stick to crickets etc really well Pro Rep Calci Dust 200g - Surrey Pet Supplies - If you can get the Ackies tong feeding, giving them a really heavily powdered cricket or locust could help too : victory:


----------



## bannrikae

Fresh Crickets are always dusted, they never seem to be over hungry as there are so many loose crickets hiding in the viv, which they pick off when peckish, but these have no dust on them ( I think I was over feeding for the first week).

I may have to cut out any new food until the others have been cleared up.

They will occasionally feed from tweezers but as above, quite a lot of crickets loose in the viv, so they are never that hungry.

Will have to try some treats again. I did try cut up pinkies and one or two of them tried a few pieces but not much interest really.

Thanks for the suggestions and thanks Metzger for the fantastic pair of Ackies, these two seem to be growing much faster than the other one, I may have to separate that one as I have seen some bullying, give him chance to catch up: victory:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Paul P said:


> Sweet, vto, don't you just love them :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


Yes we do:no1:


----------



## Metzger

bannrikae said:


> Fresh Crickets are always dusted, they never seem to be over hungry as there are so many loose crickets hiding in the viv, which they pick off when peckish, but these have no dust on them ( I think I was over feeding for the first week).
> 
> I may have to cut out any new food until the others have been cleared up.
> 
> They will occasionally feed from tweezers but as above, quite a lot of crickets loose in the viv, so they are never that hungry.
> 
> Will have to try some treats again. I did try cut up pinkies and one or two of them tried a few pieces but not much interest really.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions and thanks Metzger for the fantastic pair of Ackies, these two seem to be growing much faster than the other one, I may have to separate that one as I have seen some bullying, give him chance to catch up: victory:


No worries at all, glad you're getting on well with the two you collected, was nice to have a chat with someone and know they're going to a good home and with someone who's passioante about doing things right for them : victory:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

You lot not use limestone flour? 

Its the same stuff as the rep branded just a hell of a lot cheaper.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Paul P said:


> Im thinking somebody hasn't seen a red ackie in the flesh then, lol
> Seriously though a true red is something else.:mf_dribble:



Stunners matey there colours are cracking, saying that ive seen one or two that looked like a yellow ackie.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

bannrikae said:


> Hi guys
> After a little help with my new trio of ackies.
> I have had them for three week now and they have settled in well, all eating well, spending a few minutes basking on top of their retes stack (130 deg) before running around their viv hunting for crickets:2thumb:
> 
> My problem is, the crickets are hiding amongst the cork bark, and by the time the Ackies have found them, all of the Rapashy calcium plus has worn off of them so I am concerned that they are not getting enough Calcium.
> 
> How do other people get over this problem.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> BG


The first few crix they pick up are in my opinion calci overloard so i think some being rubbed off isnt a problem.


----------



## bannrikae

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> The first few crix they pick up are in my opinion calci overloard so i think some being rubbed off isnt a problem.


OK , I see what you're saying, just need to let them clear up the existing criks and sort out the amount I feed each day:2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

bannrikae said:


> OK , I see what you're saying, just need to let them clear up the existing criks and sort out the amount I feed each day:2thumb:


At that age they should have access to crix 24/7.


----------



## bannrikae

They have had Crickets 24/7, but this means when I put fresh, dusted in, they don't come rushing out to eat them, so they are not getting the overdusted crickets as you suggest.
By the time they do get to the new ones most if not all of the dust seems to have come off:bash:

I have a breeding colony of Dubia roaches which I may start to feed from, these can be dusted and put into an escape proof dish so should hold the dust better.: victory:


----------



## SporAkaJohn

Hey monitor experts quick question 
Ive read some people use floodlight for ackie basking spots, does that depend on viv size?
Would this floodlight work as basking light in a 4ft viv if they are a suitable basking source - 120W Black Floodlight, 0000005239252


----------



## jb1962

SporAkaJohn said:


> Hey monitor experts quick question
> Ive read some people use floodlight for ackie basking spots, does that depend on viv size?
> Would this floodlight work as basking light in a 4ft viv if they are a suitable basking source - 120W Black Floodlight, 0000005239252


I think your get told to buy a par38 .. no idea what watt ..


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

SporAkaJohn said:


> Hey monitor experts quick question
> Ive read some people use floodlight for ackie basking spots, does that depend on viv size?
> Would this floodlight work as basking light in a 4ft viv if they are a suitable basking source - 120W Black Floodlight, 0000005239252



par38s par 20's 

id be tempted to use a 75w par20 in a viv that size or a par38 80w : victory:


----------



## SporAkaJohn

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> par38s par 20's
> 
> id be tempted to use a 75w par20 in a viv that size or a par38 80w : victory:


Cheers shane. Is the output angle on them wide enough for a big enough basking spot from W bulb? Do B&Q sell them? When I search online I'm not getting results :S its much closer than the nearest homebase or wickes


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

SporAkaJohn said:


> Cheers shane. Is the output angle on them wide enough for a big enough basking spot from W bulb? Do B&Q sell them? When I search online I'm not getting results :S its much closer than the nearest homebase or wickes


Both bulbsll be fine for ackies :2thumb:


----------



## jb1962

SporAkaJohn said:


> Cheers shane. Is the output angle on them wide enough for a big enough basking spot from W bulb? Do B&Q sell them? When I search online I'm not getting results :S its much closer than the nearest homebase or wickes


B&q do but at near £11 or you can buy them cheaper from the net.
My par25 75w hits 130f easy.. gives a 25 deg beam.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

How many on here are on captive bred?


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Robbrown 52

jb1962 said:


> How many on here are on captive bred?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 
My little Kimberley is a CB12 :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## TommyR

got to work with my poor and slow Iphone for pics as usual but here is some of feeding today






















Ooooo can i have some?











Come onnnn shareeeee


----------



## Dregone

anyone selling ackie hatchling or even up to 6 months old


----------



## NightGecko




----------



## SporAkaJohn

Is that scrambled egg with the shells in it? Lol
Fantastic ackies Night  defo have to get myself one of your next lot of hatchlings


----------



## NightGecko

Dregone said:


> anyone selling ackie hatchling or even up to 6 months old


I've just sold out of my last clutch but I have another 2 females about to lay eggs, just taken their male away from them so they can nest in peace. Hope to have eggs within a week or so and 3-4 months incubation, so should have some more available a few months into the new year.



SporAkaJohn said:


> Is that scrambled egg with the shells in it? Lol
> Fantastic ackies Night  defo have to get myself one of your next lot of hatchlings


Yep scramble them up some egg once a month or so, shells on for extra calcium, extra vitamins etc mixed in anyway. Last time I mixed in tiny bits of chopped up chicken as well.


----------



## Paul P

Some updated pics of the wee ones, already have a fondness for locust or anything that moves, And no wall unchallenged, lol


----------



## SporAkaJohn

:lol2: have they been crossbred with a rhac?


----------



## Paul P

SporAkaJohn said:


> :lol2: have they been crossbred with a rhac?


:lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Paul P said:


> Some updated pics of the wee ones, already have a fondness for locust or anything that moves, And no wall unchallenged, lol
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


ok. . . .officially in love<3


----------



## Paul P

cold blooded beast said:


> ok. . . .officially in love<3


What!!!! How can that be, they are neither tristis or mertens :gasp:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Paul P said:


> What!!!! How can that be, they are neither tristis or mertens :gasp:


oh. . .c'mon. . .for all my obsessiveness. . .honestly. . .there's a soft spot for all varanids. . .in fact reptiles. . .ah. . .ya now. . .pretty much everything intrigues my little brain. . .and why not. . . .

sweet pics


----------



## jb1962

NightGecko said:


> I've just sold out of my last clutch but I have another 2 females about to lay eggs, just taken their male away from them so they can nest in peace. Hope to have eggs within a week or so and 3-4 months incubation, so should have some more available a few months into the new year.
> 
> 
> Yep scramble them up some egg once a month or so, shells on for extra calcium, extra vitamins etc mixed in anyway. Last time I mixed in tiny bits of chopped up chicken as well.


How do you cook them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cold blooded beast

jb1962 said:


> How do you cook them.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


scrambled. . .no milk. . . no seasoning. . .


----------



## NightGecko

Paul P said:


> Some updated pics of the wee ones, already have a fondness for locust or anything that moves, And no wall unchallenged, lol
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Did you hatch these Paul? Must of missed that as usually only check the M&T thread not this one. Brilliant :2thumb:



jb1962 said:


> How do you cook them.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


The ackie eggs? In my incubator.
The scrambled eggs? In a pan.
:lol2:


----------



## Robbrown 52

*Kims Large Viv under construction 2nd fix*










Would those of you with more experience cast and eye over this image of the large Viv I am preparing for my Kimberly Monitor.
You may of seen the 1st fix image with just the stone work and branches in place. this is a revamp of that effort, with a slate rete stack now inclued . and the lamps and heating installed.
Initial temps look good the rete is showing temps between 118F and 153F the rest is throwing temp reading between 118 and 90F and the bottom right cool end 75F . and thats with no glass installed yet.
Next stage is to dismantle it and mug a couple of people off the street to help lift it into place:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:. then put all back together again , this time with all the subrate in the 12" deep digging area and sand on the floor of the right.So a few more nights hard work to come 

A quick aside do Kimberley suffer from bowel blockages with eating the subrated. I ask because the place I get my food for Kim from when I described the setup for the viv. Instantly jumped down my throat saying:bash::whip: :devil: I was going to kill my Kim with such a setup .
All comments and critques very gratefully recieved
TIA
Robert


----------



## XtremeReptiles

*Introducing ackies*

Ok so i have an un-sexed ackie atm moment but i asked for the person to sex when they were boarding and he said that he was sure it was male. So i have now found a female the same age, but im wondering how would i introduce them to one another should i do it in a mutual territory or in my current ackies viv? Also any other tips when introducing them together? 

Thanks 
Jon : victory:


----------



## jb1962

NightGecko said:


> Did you hatch these Paul? Must of missed that as usually only check the M&T thread not this one. Brilliant :2thumb:
> 
> 
> The ackie eggs? In my incubator.
> The scrambled eggs? In a pan.
> :lol2:


The scrambled 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stivali

Ackie eggs pipping:2thumb:









And a kimmie crunching..


----------



## TommyR

Stivali said:


> Ackie eggs pipping:2thumb:
> image
> 
> And a kimmie crunching..
> image


Congrats mate :no1:


----------



## Stivali




----------



## TommyR

Soooo jealous congrats some lovely hatclings :2thumb:


----------



## Jimmy P

Stivali said:


> Ackie eggs pipping:2thumb:
> image
> 
> And a kimmie crunching..
> image





Stivali said:


> image
> 
> 
> image


Well done matey! Fantastic news, looking great 

Thanks

James


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Robbrown 52 said:


> image
> 
> Would those of you with more experience cast and eye over this image of the large Viv I am preparing for my Kimberly Monitor.
> You may of seen the 1st fix image with just the stone work and branches in place. this is a revamp of that effort, with a slate rete stack now inclued . and the lamps and heating installed.
> Initial temps look good the rete is showing temps between 118F and 153F the rest is throwing temp reading between 118 and 90F and the bottom right cool end 75F . and thats with no glass installed yet.
> Next stage is to dismantle it and mug a couple of people off the street to help lift it into place:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:. then put all back together again , this time with all the subrate in the 12" deep digging area and sand on the floor of the right.So a few more nights hard work to come
> 
> A quick aside do Kimberley suffer from bowel blockages with eating the subrated. I ask because the place I get my food for Kim from when I described the setup for the viv. Instantly jumped down my throat saying:bash::whip: :devil: I was going to kill my Kim with such a setup .
> All comments and critques very gratefully recieved
> TIA
> Robert


particulate substrate typically cause blockages when the animal is already suffering from sub-par husbandry.

oh and that viv looks good for a kim.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Paul P said:


> Some updated pics of the wee ones, already have a fondness for locust or anything that moves, And no wall unchallenged, lol
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image





cold blooded beast said:


> ok. . . .officially in love<3


poss my fav odatria sp :2thumb: 

Good job paul get producing em regular so i dont have to go to europe :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> poss my fav odatria sp :2thumb:
> 
> Good job paul get producing em regular so i dont have to go to europe :lol2:


yep. . .think Paul is the bloke to make it happen. . . .:notworthy: . .uber cool


----------



## Paul P

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> poss my fav odatria sp :2thumb:
> 
> Good job paul get producing em regular so i dont have to go to europe :lol2:


Trying my best Shane, 3 more eggs laid yesterday but all duds :whip:



cold blooded beast said:


> yep. . .think Paul is the bloke to make it happen. . . .:notworthy: . .uber cool


Cheers Marcus


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Paul P said:


> Trying my best Shane, 3 more eggs laid yesterday but all duds :whip:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Marcus



:devil: bugger it mate is my response to that.


----------



## cold blooded beast

one step at a time I guess. . .shame mind. . .but. . .next time


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> one step at a time I guess. . .shame mind. . .but. . .next time



Thats kings for you bud.


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Thats kings for you bud.


guess if things weren't a touch tricky. . .we'd not bother. . .more reward comes from more challenge. .
much like me getting another viv in the house. . .:lol2:


----------



## jb1962

Stivali said:


> image
> 
> 
> image


They look great :thumbup:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

Yesterday my ackie fed from tongs 
Today s/he came and inspected the tongs and I can see shedding too.
The only thing I can't get is for s/he to take dubia roach... I've even cut some up to see if it helps.. but no.
So it's medium small locusts.. and wax's..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TommyR

jb1962 said:


> Yesterday my ackie fed from tongs
> Today s/he came and inspected the tongs and I can see shedding too.
> The only thing I can't get is for s/he to take dubia roach... I've even cut some up to see if it helps.. but no.
> So it's medium small locusts.. and wax's..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


What was you feeding from tongs? I only feed pinkies from tongs. With insects would rather see them hunt them in the viv than feed insects from tongs.

Dubias hide well in my viv under the cork bark etc but I move things about now and again so they come out and seen some get devoured yesterday which was good to see


----------



## jb1962

TommyR said:


> What was you feeding from tongs? I only feed pinkies from tongs. With insects would rather see them hunt them in the viv than feed insects from tongs.
> 
> Dubias hide well in my viv under the cork bark etc but I move things about now and again so they come out and seen some get devoured yesterday which was good to see


Wax worm I fed from tongs.. s/he won't take dubia or mealies . But loves locusts.. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TommyR

Yeah mine love the locust too, want to try on some prawns as seen lot's of people using them for monitors don't know how to go about it though.


----------



## jb1962

TommyR said:


> Yeah mine love the locust too, want to try on some prawns as seen lot's of people using them for monitors don't know how to go about it though.


Yeah that would be good.. mine won't even try chopped pinky!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TommyR

One of mine will eat pinkies the other won't, just gotta work with what you can


----------



## Metzger

Chopped up Sprat is pretty good, cut it into bite sized pieces, dust it with some vits and hey presto a low fat protein rich food with organs too :no1:


----------



## TommyR

Metzger said:


> Chopped up Sprat is pretty good, cut it into bite sized pieces, dust it with some vits and hey presto a low fat protein rich food with organs too :no1:


Easy to buy?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

TommyR said:


> Easy to buy?


 
Sprats yes deffinetly morrisons do em so do asda and and fish monger. 

you can buy em fresh or frozen although keep an eye out for: 

Sodium triphosphate 

^ this stuff is bad news for lizards.

and some further reading: 

http://www.savannahmonitor.co/stpp/ 

cheers wayne your website is making my life a lot easier these days LOL


----------



## TommyR

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Sprats yes deffinetly morrisons do em so do asda and and fish monger.
> 
> you can buy em fresh or frozen although keep an eye out for:
> 
> Sodium triphosphate
> 
> ^ this stuff is bad news for lizards.
> 
> and some further reading:
> 
> Phosphates in food!
> 
> cheers wayne your website is making my life a lot easier these days LOL


Prawns pretty similar? cheers ill have a look


----------



## Metzger

We tend to go to Tesco, buy some feed them fresh and when the season comes to an end buy a lot and freeze them in small amounts in different freezer bags, otherwise you have one big fish ball :2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

Went a bit photo mad during feeding time. First up the Kims.

























I love it how monitors are always watching you, even when you think they are not. Whoever called them monitors was a very clever, observant person indeed.


----------



## Barlow

I tried them with sub adult hissers but other than a quick sniff they were not interested. The hissing seemed to put them off.


















































































Ackie still are and ALWAYS will be my favourates out of all the monitors I have ever kept. Each one has its own personality. If you haven't already, get some now!


----------



## amiz

More piping baby ackies


----------



## Paul P

Dont let it be said dwarf monitors cant bite, Ok not overly painful but not very pleasant either. Feeding accident, my bad :bash:

The culprit was a vto, lol


----------



## Chris18

Spent this evening drooling over someone's flickr wishing I was them and came across a few wild dwarfies pictures so thought it'd share 

V. Kingorum

Long-tailed Rock Monitor (Varanus kingorum) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


V. eremius
Pygmy Desert Monitor (Varanus eremius) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

V.brevicauda

Short-tailed Pygmy Monitor (Varanus brevicauda) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

V. glauerti

Kimberley Rock Monitor (Varanus glauerti) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Kimberley Rock Monitor (Varanus glauerti) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

That's all I've come across odatria wise, will share more if i find them : victory:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Chris18 said:


> Spent this evening drooling over someone's flickr wishing I was them and came across a few wild dwarfies pictures so thought it'd share
> 
> V. Kingorum
> 
> Long-tailed Rock Monitor (Varanus kingorum) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> 
> V. eremius
> Pygmy Desert Monitor (Varanus eremius) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> V.brevicauda
> 
> Short-tailed Pygmy Monitor (Varanus brevicauda) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> V. glauerti
> 
> Kimberley Rock Monitor (Varanus glauerti) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> Kimberley Rock Monitor (Varanus glauerti) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> That's all I've come across odatria wise, will share more if i find them : victory:


Those kims are stunning :2thumb:


----------



## David V

Barlow said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> I tried them with sub adult hissers but other than a quick sniff they were not interested. The hissing seemed to put them off.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> 
> Ackie still are and ALWAYS will be my favourates out of all the monitors I have ever kept. Each one has its own personality. If you haven't already, get some now!


Never been a fan if smaller monitors, really want some ackies now!:lol2:


----------



## bill33

Morning


----------



## TommyR

bill33 said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> image


More baby kims bill? How was donny?


----------



## jb1962

Barlow said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> I tried them with sub adult hissers but other than a quick sniff they were not interested. The hissing seemed to put them off.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> 
> Ackie still are and ALWAYS will be my favourates out of all the monitors I have ever kept. Each one has its own personality. If you haven't already, get some now!


Agree with you  I'm really pleased I got mine and s/he is calming down with me more and more.. today I used my smallest tongs to try and fed locust.. s/he just sate there looking.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

David V said:


> Never been a fan if smaller monitors, really want some ackies now!:lol2:


Oh!.. ackies are just fantastic 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bill33

TommyR said:


> More baby kims bill? How was donny?


Yes 2 out fully now 2 with heads out of egg
Donny was good still got proven pairs of kims for sale though
First two out fair bit off difference in colour these are from a different pair to what I bred earlier in the year


----------



## FelixM

they look great!


----------



## bill33

FelixM said:


> they look great!


Thankyou


----------



## robert19

im thinkin of gettin a ackies monitor .. anyone know what size viv they need?


----------



## jo-jo-beans

robert19 said:


> im thinkin of gettin a ackies monitor .. anyone know what size viv they need?


Hey Robert, 
Depends how many you'd like.
I've got my trio in a 5x3x3, and they seem quite happy :2thumb:

But, a pair could live happily in a 4x2x2, with lots of dirt, lots of shelves and climby things : victory:


----------



## amiz

jo-jo-beans said:


> Hey Robert,
> Depends how many you'd like.
> I've got my trio in a 5x3x3, and they seem quite happy :2thumb:
> 
> But, a pair could live happily in a 4x2x2, with lots of dirt, lots of shelves and climby things : victory:


Total agree, I have babies for sale if ur intrested


----------



## jb1962

Barlow said:


> Went a bit photo mad during feeding time. First up the Kims.
> image
> image
> image
> 
> I love it how monitors are always watching you, even when you think they are not. Whoever called them monitors was a very clever, observant person indeed.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


How did you get them to take roach?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XtremeReptiles

jb1962 said:


> How did you get them to take roach?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


My one goes wild for roaches, which is good as it costs me alot less :whistling2::2thumb:


----------



## Mikroberts

I love ackie monitors they are so cool, can any one tell me if there is a significant difference between yellow and red ackies?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Mikroberts said:


> I love ackie monitors they are so cool, can any one tell me if there is a significant difference between yellow and red ackies?


Price! ahahaa:lol2:


----------



## Chris18

Mikroberts said:


> I love ackie monitors they are so cool, can any one tell me if there is a significant difference between yellow and red ackies?


They're subspecies of acanthurus.
For something to be a subspecies it has to be different genetically so there's that.
Red are chunkier, brighter, have more defined ocelli, grumpier temperaments and just blow yellows out the water visually.


----------



## jo-jo-beans

XtremeReptiles said:


> Price! ahahaa:lol2:


Yup, I was gonna come in with size, cost and colour :2thumb:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

jo-jo-beans said:


> Yup, I was gonna come in with size, cost and colour :2thumb:


I new the differences but this was the most significant difference that came to mind :whistling2:


----------



## TommyR

bill33 said:


> Yes 2 out fully now 2 with heads out of egg
> Donny was good still got proven pairs of kims for sale though
> First two out fair bit off difference in colour these are from a different pair to what I bred earlier in the year
> image


Well they look good the new hatchlings, wish you could keep your kims mate.


----------



## jb1962

XtremeReptiles said:


> My one goes wild for roaches, which is good as it costs me alot less :whistling2::2thumb:


I wish mine would.. my roaches breed 24/7 and I thought my ackie would love em..but no!.. I've crushed , chopped and next I might try blending .. But all it seems to like is wax worm and locusts!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TommyR

Going to try mine on prawns and sprats when I get my hands on them, mine love the roaches when they aren't hiding little :censor:, just filled the viv with leaves yesterday they love it :2thumb:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

jb1962 said:


> I wish mine would.. my roaches breed 24/7 and I thought my ackie would love em..but no!.. I've crushed , chopped and next I might try blending .. But all it seems to like is wax worm and locusts!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I think its fair to say every ackie will eat locusts :lol2:, mine isnt to bothered about waxies not like every other one of my lizards :whistling2:


----------



## TommyR

Measured one of my ackies yet at around 18 inches not bad


----------



## jb1962

TommyR said:


> Measured one of my ackies yet at around 18 inches not bad


Mines shedding ..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TommyR

One of my pair is shedding too, love when they shed nice and colourful underneath


----------



## TommyR

My ackies at again :whistling2: wish I knew a 100% if i have a male and female though.


----------



## Barlow

bill33 said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> image





TommyR said:


> Well they look good the new hatchlings, wish you could keep your kims mate.





TommyR said:


> My ackies at again :whistling2: wish I knew a 100% if i have a male and female though.


Post some pics mate.


----------



## TommyR

Will do mate, I've sent you some before. I will try get some better ones of the head and back patterns as they are more helpful when sexing?

Will be tomorrow before I post new ones as I am working tonight.

Here are some older ones hopefully useful, sorry about the quality as they was taken on my phone. Any help would be great


----------



## Barlow

2 males mate. Definately. Wanna sell one?


----------



## Stivali

Kim's - all mouth and tail! 









Ackie hatchlings..




























And the Gilleni..









All with a mouthful of locust aprox 1 second after I threw them in there..









Beccarii loves his eggs now - he's been a pig this week!


----------



## adwraith

Stivali said:


> Ackie hatchlings..
> 
> image


love this picture!


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

TommyR said:


> Will do mate, I've sent you some before. I will try get some better ones of the head and back patterns as they are more helpful when sexing?
> 
> Will be tomorrow before I post new ones as I am working tonight.
> 
> Here are some older ones hopefully useful, sorry about the quality as they was taken on my phone. Any help would be great
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


2 whatever the opposite of a girl is there fella :lol2:


----------



## TommyR

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> 2 whatever the opposite of a girl is there fella :lol2:


Devstating when sold as Female and male  nevermind guess I'll be on the look out for a female, doubt I'll be selling any of them just yet.


----------



## TommyR

Just a quick question if anyone can help, these are older pics the owner i bought my ackies off had took, wondering if they was too young to sex in these photos?

Reptile Forums - Chuckwalla's Album: Varanus Ancanthurus

When i bought them off someone who had a lot of monitors was sold as a female and male at around 2 years old which i recieved about 7 months ago.

Thanks


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

TommyR said:


> Just a quick question if anyone can help, these are older pics the owner i bought my ackies off had took, wondering if they was too young to sex in these photos?
> 
> Reptile Forums - Chuckwalla's Album: Varanus Ancanthurus
> 
> When i bought them off someone who had a lot of monitors was sold as a female and male at around 2 years old which i recieved about 7 months ago.
> 
> Thanks


 
The smaller one in those photos looks female but looks like youve had a case of a surpressed male... happens sometimes then boom they suddenly display male characteristics.


----------



## TommyR

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> The smaller one in those photos looks female but looks like youve had a case of a surpressed male... happens sometimes then boom they suddenly display male characteristics.


 
Thanks shane, It's not a problem get along fine and both awesome. Just dissapointing when you pay for a female and male but what can you do


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

TommyR said:


> Thanks shane, It's not a problem get along fine and both awesome. Just dissapointing when you pay for a female and male but what can you do


Thats monitors for you fella.


----------



## TommyR

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Thats monitors for you fella.


 
Indeed mate, What are the chances of introducing a female to my two males? not good I would imagine?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

TommyR said:


> Indeed mate, What are the chances of introducing a female to my two males? not good I would imagine?


Id move one of the males on and get a lass that way fella.


----------



## TommyR

Females are obviously hard to come by in this country unless getting lucky buying a hatchling.

Thanks mate something to think about


----------



## Barlow

TommyR said:


> Females are obviously hard to come by in this country unless getting lucky buying a hatchling.
> 
> Thanks mate something to think about


Here's the thing mate. I have a female laying a clutch of eggs every 4 weeks that are infertile because my male won't mate her. So I need a male pronto. Do me a good deal on one of your males and I will do you an amazing deal on a trio of hatchlings once I get fertile eggs.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> Here's the thing mate. I have a female laying a clutch of eggs every 4 weeks that are infertile because my male won't mate her. So I need a male pronto. Do me a good deal on one of your males and I will do you an amazing deal on a trio of hatchlings once I get fertile eggs.


Tom Barlows true to his word matey. :2thumb:

ill have your dud male if you like chris :whistling2:


----------



## Barlow

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Tom Barlows true to his word matey. :2thumb:
> 
> ill have your dud male if you like chris :whistling2:


You're welcome to him if I get a new male mate.


----------



## TommyR

Thanks mate sounds like a really good offer and understand your problem mate, would love to give you one of them would you be willing to take them both by any chance? Give me a message again then and perhaps we can come to an agreement


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> You're welcome to him if I get a new male mate.


Might have one for you. let me double check him over the weekend and ill get back to you. : victory:

its a pet shop one so its pricey £150 squids


----------



## cold blooded beast

bit of VTO far y'all




hope you enjoy: victory:


----------



## Paul P

cold blooded beast said:


> image
> bit of VTO far y'all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you enjoy: victory:


Marcus, I'm thinking you need to borrow my big male on a breeding loan


----------



## Chris18

cold blooded beast said:


> image
> bit of VTO far y'all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you enjoy: victory:


She looks lovely and dark and in tip, top condition as usual :2thumb:


----------



## Paul P

Just think of what they could produce Marcus :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## bill33




----------



## cold blooded beast

Paul P said:


> Marcus, I'm thinking you need to borrow my big male on a breeding loan


missed your post earlier. . .sending you pm mate


----------



## bill33

5 day old kim


----------



## TommyR

bill33 said:


> 5 day old kim
> 
> 
> image
> image
> image
> 
> image
> image


All look amazing Bill


----------



## bill33

TommyR said:


> All look amazing Bill


cheers mate


----------



## Chris18

I think ackies should of stayed this threads well kept super secret.
Anyone else noticed a huge increase in help threads regarding acanthurus lately, mostly down to poor husbandry. It's quite the downer


----------



## TommyR

I did notice a lot of threads in the last few weeks about ackies


----------



## jb1962

TommyR said:


> I did notice a lot of threads in the last few weeks about ackies


They should get on here and learn 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bill33

just thought I would put this on here


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/914792-must-go-reduced-price-proven.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/914785-baby-kimberly-rock-monitors.html


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

bill33 said:


> just thought I would put this on here
> 
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/914792-must-go-reduced-price-proven.html
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/914785-baby-kimberly-rock-monitors.html


Bargain there fella


----------



## TommyR

Best of luck selling these Bill


----------



## bill33

cheers Shane


----------



## bill33

cheers Tommy


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

bill33 said:


> cheers Shane


 
Very very tempting breeding pairs £950 plus a set up... given that on average pairs are £1200-£1400


----------



## TommyR

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Very very tempting breeding pairs £950 plus a set up... given that on average pairs are £1200-£1400


Do it


----------



## humphreys

well i thought its about time i introduced myself and my monitor , had him a few months now, far better choice of rep then any beardie ( no disrespect  ) really should start posting more rather then just looking around ! 

























apologise for the not soo great photos !


----------



## cold blooded beast

humphreys said:


> well i thought its about time i introduced myself and my monitor , had him a few months now, far better choice of rep then any beardie ( no disrespect  ) really should start posting more rather then just looking around !
> image
> image
> image
> 
> apologise for the not soo great photos !


Hi. . .mate. . .glad you got some shots of VTO up. . . .:2thumb:


----------



## TommyR

humphreys said:


> well i thought its about time i introduced myself and my monitor , had him a few months now, far better choice of rep then any beardie ( no disrespect  ) really should start posting more rather then just looking around !
> image
> image
> image
> 
> apologise for the not soo great photos !


You got a pic of your whole set up? Im nosey 



cold blooded beast said:


> Hi. . .mate. . .glad you got some shots of VTO up. . . .:2thumb:



You have both tristis tristis and tristis orientalis?


----------



## jb1962

humphreys said:


> well i thought its about time i introduced myself and my monitor , had him a few months now, far better choice of rep then any beardie ( no disrespect  ) really should start posting more rather then just looking around !
> image
> image
> image
> 
> apologise for the not soo great photos !


Looks good and welcome 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## humphreys

i thought its about time cold blooded beast lol , i will post one of his whole set up its nothing fancy as its just standard 24 inch viv hes only tiny ish at the min , going to upgrade him when im on my christmas break , im looking forward to it more then him lol !


----------



## TommyR

humphreys said:


> i thought its about time cold blooded beast lol , i will post one of his whole set up its nothing fancy as its just standard 24 inch viv hes only tiny ish at the min , going to upgrade him when im on my christmas break , im looking forward to it more then him lol !



What you upgrading too? Sounds good


----------



## humphreys

im not too sure most ackie owners go for 4 / 5 x 2 but these guys seem to climb more then ackies so maybe slightly higher


----------



## TommyR

humphreys said:


> im not too sure most ackie owners go for 4 / 5 x 2 but these guys seem to climb more then ackies so maybe slightly higher


 
Sounds good, just the one freckled you got or more? where did you get your little stunner from? :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

TommyR said:


> You got a pic of your whole set up? Im nosey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have both tristis tristis and tristis orientalis?


No a single female VTO only ....and if things work out V Mertensi next year


----------



## humphreys

i live on the south coast and theres a shop called emsworth pets and aquaria ? ( i think lol. ) try googling it fantastic shop well worth a visit an a decent website ! sadly only got the one cost me a fortune so could only afford one , maybe in the new year if they still have them might get another


----------



## cold blooded beast

humphreys said:


> i thought its about time cold blooded beast lol , i will post one of his whole set up its nothing fancy as its just standard 24 inch viv hes only tiny ish at the min , going to upgrade him when im on my christmas break , im looking forward to it more then him lol !


Lol ..call me marcus ...





...it's my name!



From my experience so far ...the more opportunity they have to go up ...the more of it they'll use ...4 foot or so long is cool ,between two to three foot front to back will work nicely..Mine is currently in an older style vivexotic ex55. . . . .I do think six foot long would suit a trio better


----------



## TommyR

cold blooded beast said:


> No a single female VTO only ....and if things work out V Mertensi next year


 
Hope things work out for you then mate, your VTO is stunning though nice and dark colours.


----------



## cold blooded beast

TommyR said:


> Hope things work out for you then mate, your VTO is stunning though nice and dark colours.


thank you . . anyone following the M&T thread in the last day. . . will know there could be a problem with the Mert eggs. . . time will tell. . . .one day at a time


----------



## humphreys

morning marcus ! what other dwarf monitors do you have marcus ?


----------



## cold blooded beast

humphreys said:


> morning marcus ! what other dwarf monitors do you have marcus ?


my only reptile dude. . . .it's taken two years for me to convince the Mrs to let me get another species in the house. . . .so going outside Odatria this time. . . Look up Varanus Mertensi (if you don't know them)highly aquatic Monitor. . .If I didn't have family to consider. . . .I would already have most available species of Monitor. . . .and also be living on the breadline. . .lol. . .


----------



## TommyR

cold blooded beast said:


> my only reptile dude. . . .it's taken two years for me to convince the Mrs to let me get another species in the house. . . .so going outside Odatria this time. . . Look up Varanus Mertensi (if you don't know them)highly aquatic Monitor. . .If I didn't have family to consider. . . .I would already have most available species of Monitor. . . .and also be living on the breadline. . .lol. . .


 
Phils mertens and specners are stunning, I have skipped through the M&T thread but must have missed that post, whats uo with the eggs? hope things work out.


----------



## cold blooded beast

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/207665-monitors-tegus-7131.html#post10738093





tragic. . . .feel so bad for Steve. . . . .time effort passion commitment and finances. . . . then this. . . .


----------



## TommyR

cold blooded beast said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/207665-monitors-tegus-7131.html#post10738093
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tragic. . . .feel so bad for Steve. . . . .time effort passion commitment and finances. . . . then this. . . .


 
Crazy that that has happened and awful  what eggs does he have cooking? Just read that he has mertens and tortoise cooking my bad


----------



## cold blooded beast

guess it's a matter of "focus on what you can control"


----------



## humphreys

marcus where are you getting the mertins from ??


----------



## humphreys

marcus where are you getting the mertins from ?


----------



## humphreys

oops sorry for the double post !


----------



## TommyR

It sure is he done all he could, doubt any of us have generators to get power going again if happened to us, its sad news couldnt imagine what it would be like to lose a lizard especially in these circumstances.

Think he was getting them off monitormad as a guess. Loved the pics phil took the other day on his trip the mertens tank was amazing if you seen it.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Didn't see your post earlier ..as said it's monitor mad that I have an arrangement with regarding the Merts ...but I have also spoken with Teg ...and they are also both aware of this ..so with both of their consent my options are open ...I'm lucky in that respect ....and extremely appreciative of their support and know how ..talk about friends at the pop of the tree ...I've lucked out


----------



## XtremeReptiles

What bulbs and what wattage do people use for there ackies? :whistling2:


----------



## jb1962

XtremeReptiles said:


> What bulbs and what wattage do people use for there ackies? :whistling2:


Par25 75w ... And komodo ceramic 100w for night temps..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XtremeReptiles

jb1962 said:


> Par25 75w ... And komodo ceramic 100w for night temps..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


cheers can you get the par25 75W from b and q?


----------



## humphreys

marcus you are one very lucky bloke !!


----------



## TommyR

XtremeReptiles said:


> cheers can you get the par25 75W from b and q?


I believe you can about 6 quid mate


----------



## Paul P

A female Storri storri doing a little rock climbing, hoping to breed from this girl in 2012, shes vividly marked so hoping for some little belters.


----------



## Paul P

By breed from in 2012 I actually meant 2013, it was a little early, :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Paul P said:


> A female Storri storri doing a little rock climbing, hoping to breed from this girl in 2012, shes vividly marked so hoping for some little belters.
> 
> image


pretty little face on storrs. . .personally I feel every bit the personality (behavioural characteristics) as an Ackie. . .bundled into such a sweet compact chunky body. . .plus a touch of ballsy attitude to top things off. . .


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> pretty little face on storrs. . .personally I feel every bit the personality (behavioural characteristics) as an Ackie. . .bundled into such a sweet compact chunky body. . .plus a touch of ballsy attitude to top things off. . .


i havent kept them but the ones ive met seem to have more everything than ackies...


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> i havent kept them but the ones ive met seem to have more everything than ackies...


same here. . .can only go by a long termer that was in a shop. . . though me being me . . .I'd prob prefer an Ackie purely on the tail side of things. . . lol


----------



## TommyR

Hopefully got myself something coming tomorrow since passing on my ackies to Barlow quite excited


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

TommyR said:


> Hopefully got myself something coming tomorrow since passing on my ackies to Barlow quite excited


 
Good stuff lad :no1:


----------



## cold blooded beast

TommyR said:


> Hopefully got myself something coming tomorrow since passing on my ackies to Barlow quite excited


Can anyone else hear the sound of beans spilling?


----------



## cold blooded beast

Or is that you ,with wind Shane?


Lol ...how's things fella.. any further with the pm subject the other day ..re. Male pregnancy ! .. sorry people ..Bit cryptic there!


----------



## cold blooded beast

Cheek of it .. Shane's done the off ...smacks of guilt ..lol: victory:


----------



## Paul P

Paul P said:


> A female Storri storri doing a little rock climbing, hoping to breed from this girl in 2012, shes vividly marked so hoping for some little belters.
> 
> image


Cheers guys,

Definately more out going than any ackie, but I must add the female pictured is a German bred import and one of the hardest storri I've worked with, She will take food from the fingers but thats it, She wants nothing else to do with me. Shes not overly keen on other storri either so more work yet to be done but still confident of some results with her next year, I love a challenge :whistling2:


----------



## bill33

These go tomorrow so took a few last pics of them and their viv ( the viv is stripped down ready for sale normally full of rocks etc)

















































and one from when first got them


----------



## bill33

Vto s gone this morning


----------



## jb1962

bill33 said:


> Vto s gone this morning
> image
> image
> image


They do look really nice 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

Here's my ackie..










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

jb1962 said:


> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## humphreys

just ordered my 4X2X2 viv , what are VTO's like in pairs ? would it be easy to introduce one that he used to live with in the shop ??


----------



## cold blooded beast

humphreys said:


> just ordered my 4X2X2 viv , what are VTO's like in pairs ? would it be easy to introduce one that he used to live with in the shop ??


Give it a shot dude. . .so many people on here have been hounding me to do just that. . . lol. . .but I have sights firmly on a larger species first


----------



## humphreys

whats peoples thoughts of mixing dwarf monitor sepcies ? i no people dont agree with mixing species but say an ackie and a VTO's care is the same , any thoughtS ?


----------



## cold blooded beast

humphreys said:


> whats peoples thoughts of mixing dwarf monitor sepcies ? i no people dont agree with mixing species but say an ackie and a VTO's care is the same , any thoughtS ?


won't beat about the bush on this one. . .don't do it


----------



## TommyR

humphreys said:


> whats peoples thoughts of mixing dwarf monitor sepcies ? i no people dont agree with mixing species but say an ackie and a VTO's care is the same , any thoughtS ?


 
Wouldnt put them in the same viv personally sure they would kill each other.


----------



## TommyR

bill33 said:


> These go tomorrow so took a few last pics of them and their viv ( the viv is stripped down ready for sale normally full of rocks etc)
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> and one from when first got them
> image


 
I got these stunners off Bill today and im very happy with them, thank you Bill. Will get some pics up tomorrow night

:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Paul P

humphreys said:


> whats peoples thoughts of mixing dwarf monitor sepcies ? i no people dont agree with mixing species but say an ackie and a VTO's care is the same , any thoughtS ?


Seen pictures somewhere of damage caused to a Kimberly by an ackie, wasn't a pretty sight, its just something that shouldn't be done. If you ever witness a monitor fight it'll surprise you just how violent they can actually be to their own kind yet alone another species.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Paul P said:


> Seen pictures somewhere of damage caused to a Kimberly by an ackie, wasn't a pretty sight, its just something that shouldn't be done. If you ever witness a monitor fight it'll surprise you just how violent they can actually be to their own kind yet alone another species.


 
Ackies lovely right? 

My old females ripped the guts out of a new male.... 

Fun stuff... except it wasnt... when the current owner found his body...


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

humphreys said:


> whats peoples thoughts of mixing dwarf monitor sepcies ? i no people dont agree with mixing species but say an ackie and a VTO's care is the same , any thoughtS ?


 
I have seen it work once that was in an 8 by 8 by 8 vivarium, 

a few rules though 

1) multiple basking sites. 

2) Up tall hides/dig spots vtos will hang out higher than the ackies. 

3) Raise em up from hatchlings together and remove any with a big size difference as the two species can and will eat smaller cage mates. 

4) plenty of food at all times an individual that feels hungry will snack on a cage mate. 

5) dont expect to breed them like that the vtos will eat the ackies eggs and the ackies will eat the vto eggs 

Anyway, i wouldnt bother its not worth the hastle :lol2:


----------



## TommyR

Vto's my camera quality needs upgrading from a phone to a camera will get it sorted out asap, colour on these are amazing.


----------



## humphreys

ok fair enough was just curious  tommy he looks fantastic how old is he/she ? once again great lookin VTO !


----------



## TommyR

Cheers mate i bought myself a trio from Bill so all credit to him on them looking so good and unsure of sex as roughly 4/5 months old. 

The ones in the pic are not the same :lol2:


----------



## Dean Cheetham

these might be back up for grabs, so as always moni fans get first dibs :lol2: 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru.../899847-x3-emerald-tree-monitors-perfect.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/916370-pair-boscs-have-produced-eggs.html


----------



## TommyR

Dean Cheetham said:


> these might be back up for grabs, so as always moni fans get first dibs :lol2:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru.../899847-x3-emerald-tree-monitors-perfect.html
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/916370-pair-boscs-have-produced-eggs.html


Best of luck mate


----------



## humphreys

tommy how skittish are yout trio ?


----------



## TommyR

Very skittish mate but going to be left that way not going to bother trying to tame them


----------



## rep-it




----------



## rep-it




----------



## TommyR

rep-it said:


> image


Love the colour of this monitor :mf_dribble:

Truly stunning.


----------



## Dean Cheetham

rep-it said:


> image


jammy git! :lol2:


----------



## rep-it

even better in the flesh . need to get a decent camera, this camera phone isnt great



TommyR said:


> Love the colour of this monitor :mf_dribble:
> 
> Truly stunning.


----------



## TommyR

rep-it said:


> even better in the flesh . need to get a decent camera, this camera phone isnt great


I know that feeling but gotta work with what you got :lol2:


----------



## TommyR

:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## cold blooded beast

TommyR said:


> Very skittish mate but going to be left that way not going to bother trying to tame them


Yeah ..best enjoyed as the little lightening bolts that they are ....let them get as tolerant to you as THEY want .....taming? ...Personally .. I'll save that for a puppy
....think it's awesome that I can look or here and see other people's VTOs .....18 months back it was only Jason and then myself really posting shots of them ....:2thumb:


----------



## TommyR

cold blooded beast said:


> Yeah ..best enjoyed as the little lightening bolts that they are ....let them get as tolerant to you as THEY want .....taming? ...Personally .. I'll save that for a puppy
> ....think it's awesome that I can look or here and see other people's VTOs .....18 months back it was only Jason and then myself really posting shots of them ....:2thumb:


Agreed mate loves seeing yours and bills so took bills as he was selling, very nice little monitors  your vto is very dark love it mate look forward to watching mine grow


----------



## cold blooded beast

TommyR said:


> Agreed mate loves seeing yours and bills so took bills as he was selling, very nice little monitors  your vto is very dark love it mate look forward to watching mine grow


Think you've done very nicely with them too ...mine was light and bright when she was little too . Now the colours are richer,darker the almost blue to grey juvenile coloration goes in favour of the pink to Brown ...the belly colour intensifies ...at least that's my observation ..Fantastic little devils


----------



## Robbrown 52

*New Kims*

Been to Bills today and collected 2 baby Kimberleys off him :no1::no1:. I was spoilt for choice as there was nothing to split the 4 of them apart and who ever gets the other 2 will be very lucky.
This will give me a very nice little trio when they have grown a bit :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb: currently 6cm N-V and 19cm N-T


















I suspect these images are both the same lizard but wanted to get a couple of images of them up.

As for Kim he is established in his Lrg Viv








and he has certainly grown since arriving,








on the day he went in 2 weeks ago he was 9cm N-V , 25cm N-T and 12g in wieght
Hope you like


----------



## TommyR

Robbrown 52 said:


> Been to Bills today and collected 2 baby Kimberleys off him :no1::no1:. I was spoilt for choice as there was nothing to split the 4 of them apart and who ever gets the other 2 will be very lucky.
> This will give me a very nice little trio when they have grown a bit :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb: currently 6cm N-V and 19cm N-T
> 
> image
> 
> image
> I suspect these images are both the same lizard but wanted to get a couple of images of them up.
> 
> As for Kim he is established in his Lrg Viv
> image
> and he has certainly grown since arriving,
> image
> on the day he went in 2 weeks ago he was 9cm N-V , 25cm N-T and 12g in wieght
> Hope you like


They all going in the same viv? Hope they get along smoothly :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

Robbrown 52 said:


> Been to Bills today and collected 2 baby Kimberleys off him :no1::no1:. I was spoilt for choice as there was nothing to split the 4 of them apart and who ever gets the other 2 will be very lucky.
> This will give me a very nice little trio when they have grown a bit :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb: currently 6cm N-V and 19cm N-T
> 
> image
> 
> image
> I suspect these images are both the same lizard but wanted to get a couple of images of them up.
> 
> As for Kim he is established in his Lrg Viv
> image
> and he has certainly grown since arriving,
> image
> on the day he went in 2 weeks ago he was 9cm N-V , 25cm N-T and 12g in wieght
> Hope you like





TommyR said:


> They all going in the same viv? Hope they get along smoothly :2thumb:


Dunno the dimensions of the viv ...but looks like plenty of good opportunities to keep space between the animals ....They'll be in,over Through,around,under all that lot ...be very comical to observe ...nice


----------



## Robbrown 52

TommyR said:


> They all going in the same viv? Hope they get along smoothly :2thumb:


 At the moment they are in a speperate Viv, but yes they will be going into the 4X4X2 seen in the post above


----------



## TommyR

Robbrown 52 said:


> At the moment they are in a speperate Viv, but yes they will be going into the 4X4X2 seen in the post above


Best of luck


----------



## Robbrown 52

TommyR said:


> Best of luck


 If its doesnt will have to see whos got ones to swap till I get ones that do :whistling2:


----------



## Barlow

Robbrown 52 said:


> If its doesnt will have to see whos got ones to swap till I get ones that do :whistling2:


Well after buying 4 from Bill I have ended up with 4 males so let's hope you get 3 females so we can do a swap!


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> Well after buying 4 from Bill I have ended up with 4 males so let's hope you get 3 females so we can do a swap!




Hahahahaaaaaa :lol2: 

Funny as :censor: matey


----------



## bill33

Robbrown 52 said:


> Been to Bills today and collected 2 baby Kimberleys off him :no1::no1:. I was spoilt for choice as there was nothing to split the 4 of them apart and who ever gets the other 2 will be very lucky.
> This will give me a very nice little trio when they have grown a bit :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb: currently 6cm N-V and 19cm N-T
> 
> image
> 
> image
> I suspect these images are both the same lizard but wanted to get a couple of images of them up.
> 
> As for Kim he is established in his Lrg Viv
> image
> and he has certainly grown since arriving,
> image
> on the day he went in 2 weeks ago he was 9cm N-V , 25cm N-T and 12g in wieght
> Hope you like



glad you are happy with them, great pics as well
cheers bill


----------



## bill33

TommyR said:


> Cheers mate i bought myself a trio from Bill so all credit to him on them looking so good and unsure of sex as roughly 4/5 months old.
> 
> The ones in the pic are not the same :lol2:



Cheers mate glad your happy with them


----------



## Robbrown 52

Originally Posted by *Robbrown 52*  
_Been to Bills today and collected 2 baby Kimberleys off him :no1::no1:. I was spoilt for choice as there was nothing to split the 4 of them apart and who ever gets the other 2 will be very lucky.
This will give me a very nice little trio when they have grown a bit :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb: currently 6cm N-V and 19cm N-T

image

image
I suspect these images are both the same lizard but wanted to get a couple of images of them up.

As for Kim he is established in his Lrg Viv
image
and he has certainly grown since arriving,
image
on the day he went in 2 weeks ago he was 9cm N-V , 25cm N-T and 12g in wieght
Hope you like_



bill33 said:


> glad you are happy with them, great pics as well
> cheers bill


Managed to get a full body shot of one of the 2 I got from Bill on Sundays showing the lovey orange tinge to the body of his babies in contrast to the more dark blue with red edgeds to the ocile of my original from L&N exotics

















Bill by the way this greedy beast demolished a chopped up pinky this morning and now looks very full :no1: :flrt:, the twins ignored there`s :whistling2: will try again another day.
Thanks again Robert


----------



## bill33

great stuff looking good


----------



## bill33

Last of my Monitors went today took a couple of last pics of them
Female

























































Male








cheers bill


----------



## kitschyduck




----------



## albinoxeno

*dominance gone too far?*

hi dwarf moni peeps, recently i have noticed the smaller of my ackie pair becoming dominant (where before the larger was the boss). unfortunatley little ackie seems to be rather violent when showing who's boss. the smaller ackie bites the larger ackie on the neck and stays clamped for several seconds. at first it was infrequent and i just kept a close eye, but now these bites are becoming more frequent and more severe. today was a turing point, big ackie was becoming stressed and i even had to break up a painful bite to the head. i separated the two for a while and put big ackie back close to bed time when little ackie was asleep, and now i'm at work. 

i don't have a back up viv set up right now and tbh don't have the space for one as these two are from the same clutch and have been together since they hatched without problems (they're around a year to 18 months old now). i will try to post some pics up tommorow to show you big ackie's neck scrapes and hopefully get them sexed. sadly if this behaviour continues i will have to part with little ackie, as i can't allow big ackie to suffer. any tips here guys?


----------



## winno

bill33 said:


> Last of my Monitors went today took a couple of last pics of them
> Female
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Male
> image
> cheers bill



Lovely Pics Bill. Im sure your be sad to see them go .I'm sure it will be worth it just make sure you keep RFUKing when you move: victory:


----------



## bill33

winno said:


> Lovely Pics Bill. Im sure your be sad to see them go .I'm sure it will be worth it just make sure you keep RFUKing when you move: victory:


Cheers mate will try and post if get pics of any interesting reps


----------



## Paul P

albinoxeno said:


> hi dwarf moni peeps, recently i have noticed the smaller of my ackie pair becoming dominant (where before the larger was the boss). unfortunatley little ackie seems to be rather violent when showing who's boss. the smaller ackie bites the larger ackie on the neck and stays clamped for several seconds. at first it was infrequent and i just kept a close eye, but now these bites are becoming more frequent and more severe. today was a turing point, big ackie was becoming stressed and i even had to break up a painful bite to the head. i separated the two for a while and put big ackie back close to bed time when little ackie was asleep, and now i'm at work.
> 
> i don't have a back up viv set up right now and tbh don't have the space for one as these two are from the same clutch and have been together since they hatched without problems (they're around a year to 18 months old now). i will try to post some pics up tommorow to show you big ackie's neck scrapes and hopefully get them sexed. sadly if this behaviour continues i will have to part with little ackie, as i can't allow big ackie to suffer. any tips here guys?


At 18 months these guys are now sexually mature, a now once peaceful situation has ended.
I seriously can not stress enough that although small, the dwarf monitors have all the tools to be able to inflict serious injury or even death to a fellow cage mate. If you only have room for one viv then its one monitor you should keep, always have a spare viv available for emergency seperation. You are lucky in regards its head biting at the moment, should it turn into limb biting then serious injury is on the cards.


----------



## uk monitor

Paul P said:


> At 18 months these guys are now sexually mature, a now once peaceful situation has ended.
> I seriously can not stress enough that although small, the dwarf monitors have all the tools to be able to inflict serious injury or even death to a fellow cage mate. If you only have room for one viv then its one monitor you should keep, always have a spare viv available for emergency seperation. You are lucky in regards its head biting at the moment, should it turn into limb biting then serious injury is on the cards.


I recently had this problem i have 3 ackies and decided to buy another and was told it was a month older than the ones i had unfortunatly it was a female that was smaller and not so bulky one of my other females attacked its arm ripped it down to the muscle trust when they want to go they will and by god are they strong it only took a min and the damage was done many visits to the vet and quarantine and she is now back in settled it takes time but by far the best lizards i have owned they all like to bask with arms over each other love it :lol2:


----------



## albinoxeno

Paul P said:


> At 18 months these guys are now sexually mature, a now once peaceful situation has ended.
> I seriously can not stress enough that although small, the dwarf monitors have all the tools to be able to inflict serious injury or even death to a fellow cage mate. If you only have room for one viv then its one monitor you should keep, always have a spare viv available for emergency seperation. You are lucky in regards its head biting at the moment, should it turn into limb biting then serious injury is on the cards.


 

thanks paul, i'll be putting pics up tommorow for you guys to assess big ackie's scrapes and if possible to sex them both. i'm 99% sure big ackie is male as i saw his hemipene when he deficated recently. if this continues (which knowing reps probably will) i will have to part with little ackie as i just don't have the room for another ackie viv and big ackie is more used to being handled. is there no way to calm them down or is this it for them?

i feel really sad it may come to me losing a lizard over this, but i don't want to see this fighting every day. there are so many people with groups of ackies of different sizes, is this the secret to co-habiting them or did i just luck out and get a mean one? i love watching ackies interact with each other (until the conflict), is there a chance that i could add more to calm them down? or perhaps add more once little ackie goes? would young ackies be able to live with my much older ones?

sorry about the questions, i'm just trying to find hope in this awful situation.:sad:


----------



## Paul P

albinoxeno said:


> thanks paul, i'll be putting pics up tommorow for you guys to assess big ackie's scrapes and if possible to sex them both. i'm 99% sure big ackie is male as i saw his hemipene when he deficated recently. if this continues (which knowing reps probably will) i will have to part with little ackie as i just don't have the room for another ackie viv and big ackie is more used to being handled. is there no way to calm them down or is this it for them?
> 
> i feel really sad it may come to me losing a lizard over this, but i don't want to see this fighting every day. there are so many people with groups of ackies of different sizes, is this the secret to co-habiting them or did i just luck out and get a mean one? i love watching ackies interact with each other (until the conflict), is there a chance that i could add more to calm them down? or perhaps add more once little ackie goes? would young ackies be able to live with my much older ones?
> 
> sorry about the questions, i'm just trying to find hope in this awful situation.:sad:


In truth I think you have no choice but to part with one, before one either kills the other or the dominated one becomes that stressed it may lead to other problems.
The best way to get them to co-habit is buy a group of youngsters and raise them together, the dominance issue is sorted at an earlier age whilst they are still growing and the fighting is less extreme.


----------



## TommyR




----------



## humphreys

guys whats the longevity of a VTO an ackie etc ??


----------



## uk monitor

Paul P said:


> In truth I think you have no choice but to part with one, before one either kills the other or the dominated one becomes that stressed it may lead to other problems.
> The best way to get them to co-habit is buy a group of youngsters and raise them together, the dominance issue is sorted at an earlier age whilst they are still growing and the fighting is less extreme.


I very much agree with you here Paul


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

humphreys said:


> guys whats the longevity of a VTO an ackie etc ??



How longs a piece of string? 

Longest i know of are 10yrs plus.


----------



## albinoxeno

Paul P said:


> In truth I think you have no choice but to part with one, before one either kills the other or the dominated one becomes that stressed it may lead to other problems.
> The best way to get them to co-habit is buy a group of youngsters and raise them together, the dominance issue is sorted at an earlier age whilst they are still growing and the fighting is less extreme.


 
well this just makes an awful situation worse. my favourite thing about ackies is watching a groups interact. if this fighting continues i will have to sell little ackie, leaving me with a solitary, tolerant of handling ackie. if this situation occurs i will have to choose between having just one ackie i've already raised, or sell both ackies (separatley) and buy a larger group later on. it will be a tough choice that i hope i won't have to make.

unfortunatley i was kept back at work late, so no pics or close behaviour monitoring today. i have checked over them both and there has be no further scuffles by the looks of it and they both seemed alot calmer before bed time. i will keep a close eye on them tommorrow as long as i don't get called in for work.

i'm just hoping that thursdays issue is settled and everything came return to being peacefuleace:, we will see....


----------



## TommyR

Pic of my trio


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> How longs a piece of string?
> 
> Longest i know of are 10yrs plus.


That's what I hope for . Or longer ...think I'll be bloody heart broken when she passes ..have always loved all animals all my life ..But have a new strength and perspective on this since keeping her ...she might not be my own flesh and blood .. but she's definitely part of my family


----------



## jb1962

Can any one show head pics of male and female as my little one won't let me take a close up so I can post to get an idea of it's sex.. :-(
Plus thanks to Paul p for giving me advice on how to get mine to eat other prey other then locust's.. It now eats scrabbled egg.. But still won't touch a roach cooked with the egg!.. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jb1962

jb1962 said:


> Can any one show head pics of male and female as my little one won't let me take a close up so I can post to get an idea of it's sex.. :-(
> Plus thanks to Paul p for giving me advice on how to get mine to eat other prey other then locust's.. It now eats scrabbled egg.. But still won't touch a roach cooked with the egg!..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2












Grabbed this one.. Male or female?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XtremeReptiles

jb1962 said:


> image
> 
> Grabbed this one.. Male or female?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I would say female but it depends how old it is : victory:


----------



## jb1962

XtremeReptiles said:


> I would say female but it depends how old it is : victory:


20 wks old

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XtremeReptiles

jb1962 said:


> 20 wks old
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Well from the head shape i would say female but i would wait and see what others think, may be a bit young to sex yet....


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

XtremeReptiles said:


> Well from the head shape i would say female but i would wait and see what others think, may be a bit young to sex yet....


 
You dont say :lol2: 

you can give a guess at that age but only with ackies raised under the same condtions living together, 

6 months youll be able to tell.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

albinoxeno said:


> well this just makes an awful situation worse. my favourite thing about ackies is watching a groups interact. if this fighting continues i will have to sell little ackie, leaving me with a solitary, tolerant of handling ackie. if this situation occurs i will have to choose between having just one ackie i've already raised, or sell both ackies (separatley) and buy a larger group later on. it will be a tough choice that i hope i won't have to make.
> 
> unfortunatley i was kept back at work late, so no pics or close behaviour monitoring today. i have checked over them both and there has be no further scuffles by the looks of it and they both seemed alot calmer before bed time. i will keep a close eye on them tommorrow as long as i don't get called in for work.
> 
> i'm just hoping that thursdays issue is settled and everything came return to being peacefuleace:, we will see....


A few things you can try to help them settle.

1. access to a 24hr basking site.

2. multiple basking sites.

3. a much larger vivarium.


----------



## cold blooded beast

for the relatively rare ones of you that dont frequent BOTH Monitor threads. . . 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/207665-monitors-tegus-7180.html




..........yet another update. . . I was asked!.. . .honestly. . . .(truth is I just wish I had more species to bombard you all with. . .but as I dont. . .you've gotta put up with a touch more of Freckles:2thumb:


----------



## Robbrown 52

*Kim seems to be Growing rapidly*

Thought I would share a couple more images of Kim our Kimberly, who now seems to be growing at speed and looking more like a monitor with attitude when he moves :2thumb:
though in the 1st of these images he looks more like a beached whale having just eaten several pieces of chopped chicken from twezzers 1st time treat his normal diet being locusts and once a week chopped pinky and he seems to be shedding again very cleanly.
.









Whats peoples thoughts on chopped lambs liver as part of a mixed diet? not seen it mentioned anywhere , but beef heart can be feed so My BH does us liver once a week and thought it might go down well:hmm:

Picy No.2 Kim trying to do dinosaur impression just look at the glint in the eye wondering what to do next?











On a side note the 2 twins I got from Bill last week arnt showing them selves, but the locusts numbers seem to be reducing but they havnt yet eaten any of the offered chopped pinky or chicken.
Dont think I need to worry yet??
Any advice or thoughts very welcome
TIA
Robert


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Robbrown 52 said:


> Thought I would share a couple more images of Kim our Kimberly, who now seems to be growing at speed and looking more like a monitor with attitude when he moves :2thumb:
> though in the 1st of these images he looks more like a beached whale having just eaten several pieces of chopped chicken from twezzers 1st time treat his normal diet being locusts and once a week chopped pinky and he seems to be shedding again very cleanly.
> .image
> 
> Whats peoples thoughts on chopped lambs liver as part of a mixed diet? not seen it mentioned anywhere , but beef heart can be feed so My BH does us liver once a week and thought it might go down well:hmm:
> 
> Picy No.2 Kim trying to do dinosaur impression just look at the glint in the eye wondering what to do next?
> 
> image
> 
> 
> On a side note the 2 twins I got from Bill last week arnt showing them selves, but the locusts numbers seem to be reducing but they havnt yet eaten any of the offered chopped pinky or chicken.
> Dont think I need to worry yet??
> Any advice or thoughts very welcome
> TIA
> Robert


 
Scrap the meat content keep the pinks but scrap the meat odatria do best on inverts.


----------



## jb1962

jb1962 said:


> image
> 
> Grabbed this one.. Male or female?
> 
> 
> So that's the breeder and one here say female..
> How old do females need to be before they drop eggs?


----------



## jb1962

Scrap the meat content keep the pinks but scrap the meat odatria do best on inverts.[/QUOTE]


To get ackies to take pinky do you need to not feed em for a couple of days?..


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

jb1962 said:


> Scrap the meat content keep the pinks but scrap the meat odatria do best on inverts.


 
To get ackies to take pinky do you need to not feed em for a couple of days?..[/QUOTE]

No theyll take them in there own time.


----------



## kitschyduck




----------



## cold blooded beast

jb1962 said:


> Scrap the meat content keep the pinks but scrap the meat odatria do best on inverts.



To get ackies to take pinky do you need to not feed em for a couple of days?..[/QUOTE]



ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> To get ackies to take pinky do you need to not feed em for a couple of days?..


No theyll take them in there own time.[/QUOTE]

Took me three months of patiently trying every other week ..Offering a pinkie from tongs before the first one was taken .. quite simply she packed the size on quickly after that ...but her behaviour suggests she does so much better on bugs than stuffing rodents into her ...if pinkies ain't being taken ...these days I'd think she's either not quite happy in her environment ..or just too full on bugs to be arsed eating from tongs ...however .. that's not a scenario I've had to contend with yet


----------



## jb1962

cold blooded beast said:


> To get ackies to take pinky do you need to not feed em for a couple of days?..




No theyll take them in there own time.[/QUOTE]

Took me three months of patiently trying every other week ..Offering a pinkie from tongs before the first one was taken .. quite simply she packed the size on quickly after that ...but her behaviour suggests she does so much better on bugs than stuffing rodents into her ...if pinkies ain't being taken ...these days I'd think she's either not quite happy in her environment ..or just too full on bugs to be arsed eating from tongs ...however .. that's not a scenario I've had to contend with yet[/QUOTE]

Mine eats wax worm from tongs.. It won't touch meal worm or roach and I've chopped a pinky and nothing.
But loves chasing locusts and eats them.
Also got it to eat scrabbled egg.. But thought I'd cook some roaches in it to see if it helps.. Roaches were untouched... Egg all gone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TommyR

jb1962 said:


> No theyll take them in there own time.


Took me three months of patiently trying every other week ..Offering a pinkie from tongs before the first one was taken .. quite simply she packed the size on quickly after that ...but her behaviour suggests she does so much better on bugs than stuffing rodents into her ...if pinkies ain't being taken ...these days I'd think she's either not quite happy in her environment ..or just too full on bugs to be arsed eating from tongs ...however .. that's not a scenario I've had to contend with yet[/QUOTE]

Mine eats wax worm from tongs.. It won't touch meal worm or roach and I've chopped a pinky and nothing.
But loves chasing locusts and eats them.
Also got it to eat scrabbled egg.. But thought I'd cook some roaches in it to see if it helps.. Roaches were untouched... Egg all gone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2[/QUOTE]


Tried morio worms or crickets?

Going to try feed my Vto on pinkies today as ive not tried since I got them should be fine though


----------



## jb1962

TommyR said:


> Took me three months of patiently trying every other week ..Offering a pinkie from tongs before the first one was taken .. quite simply she packed the size on quickly after that ...but her behaviour suggests she does so much better on bugs than stuffing rodents into her ...if pinkies ain't being taken ...these days I'd think she's either not quite happy in her environment ..or just too full on bugs to be arsed eating from tongs ...however .. that's not a scenario I've had to contend with yet


Mine eats wax worm from tongs.. It won't touch meal worm or roach and I've chopped a pinky and nothing.
But loves chasing locusts and eats them.
Also got it to eat scrabbled egg.. But thought I'd cook some roaches in it to see if it helps.. Roaches were untouched... Egg all gone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2[/QUOTE]


Tried morio worms or crickets?

Going to try feed my Vto on pinkies today as ive not tried since I got them should be fine though [/QUOTE]

Crickets it follows .. Morio worms I've not seen!.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TommyR

Just keep trying mate and hopefully will take one day


----------



## albinoxeno

well, its been another day of peace in the ackie viv. i've stuck the light on 24hr to give the ackies time apart when they wish, and will be getting them a new viv in the new year. today was a reptile day and i did viv cleans, substrate changes and fed all the lizards. here are some pics i took of the ackies before i put them in their humid boxes while i cleaned. thanks for the advice everyone, i will be still keeping a close eye on them and keep you guys updated if anything changes.

please excuse the dry substrate its been refreshed now.

here's little ackie, had to wake him/her up in the 3rd pic:

























and big ackie:

















would it be possible to determine their genders from these pics?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

albinoxeno said:


> well, its been another day of peace in the ackie viv. i've stuck the light on 24hr to give the ackies time apart when they wish, and will be getting them a new viv in the new year. today was a reptile day and i did viv cleans, substrate changes and fed all the lizards. here are some pics i took of the ackies before i put them in their humid boxes while i cleaned. thanks for the advice everyone, i will be still keeping a close eye on them and keep you guys updated if anything changes.
> 
> please excuse the dry substrate its been refreshed now.
> 
> here's little ackie, had to wake him/her up in the 3rd pic:
> image
> image
> image
> 
> and big ackie:
> image
> image
> 
> would it be possible to determine their genders from these pics?


Not sure how old they are but i would say the little one is a female and the bigger one is a deffo male : victory:


----------



## Robbrown 52

*What to feed Kimberley continued*



ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Scrap the meat content keep the pinks but scrap the meat odatria do best on inverts.


The reason why I asked the question was because of these recomendations of Night Gecko from his Web site page Odatria.net Odatria.net - Varanus glauerti

(Quote)
Diet
In the wild the diet of the Kimberley Rock Monitor is made up of various insects and other lizards, but most monitors will happily consume any living thing they happen upon which is small enough to get down. In captivity we feed our Kimberley Rock Monitors a variety of insect species, such as brown crickets _(Acheta domesticus)_, jamaican black crickets _(Gryllus bimaculatus)_, locusts _(Schistocera gregaria)_, mealworms _(Tenebrio molitor)_, waxworms _(Galleria Mellonella)_, morioworms _(Zaphobas morio)_, phoenix worms _(Hermetia illucens), _argentine cockroaches _(Blaptica dubia),_ cuban burrowing roaches _(Byrsotria fumigata),_ & the false deaths head or discoid cockroach _(Blaberus craniifer)_.

As well as feeder insects we occasionally offer other prey items such as young mice, chopped beef heart, cooked chicken and scrambled chicken eggs with their shells still on, quail eggs and chopped up chicks. Where possible we also provide our monitors with the occasional addition of other food items to their diet, such as fish, mussels, prawns, and even other lizards or their eggs, as variation is the key. All insect prey and most of the other foods we offer are dusted with a calcium or vitamin supplement before being fed to the monitors. For this we use Vetark Nutrobal, Komodo Cricket Dust & Komodo Calcium Supplement for Carnivores. We usually feed our monitors 4 - 5 times a week.

 I was not thinking of feeding lambs liver and chicken breast every week but as part of as varied a diet as possible.

On a lighter note atleast 1 of bills little twins (K2) has eaten this evening infact it ate 2 small locust 1st time we have seen it eat since arriving
K2 (Kimberley No.2) very original name :whistling2::whistling2:










K2 exiting slate hide licking lips :2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Robbrown 52 said:


> The reason why I asked the question was because of these recomendations of Night Gecko from his Web site page Odatria.net Odatria.net - Varanus glauerti
> 
> (Quote)
> Diet
> In the wild the diet of the Kimberley Rock Monitor is made up of various insects and other lizards, but most monitors will happily consume any living thing they happen upon which is small enough to get down. In captivity we feed our Kimberley Rock Monitors a variety of insect species, such as brown crickets _(Acheta domesticus)_, jamaican black crickets _(Gryllus bimaculatus)_, locusts _(Schistocera gregaria)_, mealworms _(Tenebrio molitor)_, waxworms _(Galleria Mellonella)_, morioworms _(Zaphobas morio)_, phoenix worms _(Hermetia illucens), _argentine cockroaches _(Blaptica dubia),_ cuban burrowing roaches _(Byrsotria fumigata),_ & the false deaths head or discoid cockroach _(Blaberus craniifer)_.
> 
> As well as feeder insects we occasionally offer other prey items such as young mice, chopped beef heart, cooked chicken and scrambled chicken eggs with their shells still on, quail eggs and chopped up chicks. Where possible we also provide our monitors with the occasional addition of other food items to their diet, such as fish, mussels, prawns, and even other lizards or their eggs, as variation is the key. All insect prey and most of the other foods we offer are dusted with a calcium or vitamin supplement before being fed to the monitors. For this we use Vetark Nutrobal, Komodo Cricket Dust & Komodo Calcium Supplement for Carnivores. We usually feed our monitors 4 - 5 times a week.
> 
> I was not thinking of feeding lambs liver and chicken breast every week but as part of as varied a diet as possible.
> 
> On a lighter note atleast 1 of bills little twins (K2) has eaten this evening infact it ate 2 small locust 1st time we have seen it eat since arriving
> K2 (Kimberley No.2) very original name :whistling2::whistling2:
> image
> 
> K2 exiting slate hide licking lips :2thumb:
> image



There is no real benefit to feeding just bits of an animal specially just meat its just empty calories i.e food but no benefit.


----------



## Robbrown 52

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> There is no real benefit to feeding just bits of an animal specially just meat its just empty calories i.e food but no benefit.


I understand were you are coming from now , so things like prawns/shrimps need to be whole and I presume uncooked and peeled. and fish need to be whole like white bait or are we looking more like small goldfish?
where do things like worms and snails stand as part of the diet? I have seen these recomended in several places.
TIA
Robert


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Robbrown 52 said:


> I understand were you are coming from now , so things like prawns/shrimps need to be whole and I presume uncooked and peeled. and fish need to be whole like white bait or are we looking more like small goldfish?
> where do things like worms and snails stand as part of the diet? I have seen these recomended in several places.
> TIA
> Robert


Or just stick to live food, i wouldnt dare feeding goldfish they could cause all sorts of problems, especially the ones from the pet shops.....


----------



## TommyR

XtremeReptiles said:


> Or just stick to live food, i wouldnt dare feeding goldfish they could cause all sorts of problems, especially the ones from the pet shops.....


Think some people feed sprats fish wise, but nothing wrong with sticking to a range of insects, pinkies, chicks etc


----------



## XtremeReptiles

TommyR said:


> Think some people feed sprats fish wise, but nothing wrong with sticking to a range of insects, pinkies, chicks etc


Yeah i would feed chicks and pinkies as treats sometimes but goldfish can cause alot of un-needed problems....FACT!


----------



## Robbrown 52

XtremeReptiles said:


> Yeah i would feed chicks and pinkies as treats sometimes but goldfish can cause alot of un-needed problems....FACT!


Whats the problem with gold fish from petshops? or is this a general problem with Goldfish? as I have a lake at work with a lot of them going spare


----------



## trvrtemp

*my new viv*

spent the last three weeks building a viv from scratch and finished yesterday.
i get my yellow ackies on sat cant wait:2thumb:


----------



## TommyR

trvrtemp said:


> spent the last three weeks building a viv from scratch and finished yesterday.
> i get my yellow ackies on sat cant wait:2thumb:



Good stuff what size the viv?


----------



## trvrtemp

viv size 1300w x 690d x 1250h that includes 330mm deep soil/sand


----------



## Sidney88

Hey there guys. Hopefully come the new year if my land lord isnt to much of a problem I will be on the lookout for 3 juvenile yellow ackies in the bristol area. Just thought Id ask around first see if anyone knows of anyone that might have some hatchlings on the way?


----------



## Stivali

trvrtemp said:


> viv size 1300w x 690d x 1250h that includes 330mm deep soil/sand


Couldn't wait till Saturday huh Trevor? :whistling2: Glad they have gone to a good home, they will appreciate the extra space! Best of luck with them..

Steve


----------



## Robbrown 52

*? problem with Goldfish ?*



XtremeReptiles said:


> Yeah i would feed chicks and pinkies as treats sometimes but goldfish can cause alot of un-needed problems....FACT!


 Quote:
Originally Posted by *XtremeReptiles*  
_Yeah i would feed chicks and pinkies as treats sometimes but goldfish can cause alot of un-needed problems....FACT!_
Whats the problem with gold fish from petshops? or is this a general problem with Goldfish? as I have a lake at work with a lot of them going spare.
I Have Bumped this up because I was still hopping to find out what is the problem with shop brought gold fish


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Robbrown 52 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *XtremeReptiles* [URL="http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/images/buttons/viewpost.gif"]image[/URL]
> _Yeah i would feed chicks and pinkies as treats sometimes but goldfish can cause alot of un-needed problems....FACT!_
> Whats the problem with gold fish from petshops? or is this a general problem with Goldfish? as I have a lake at work with a lot of them going spare.
> I Have Bumped this up because I was still hopping to find out what is the problem with shop brought gold fish


Often carry parasites : victory:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

XtremeReptiles said:


> Often carry parasites : victory:



No thats not it mate. 

Goldfish cause thiaminase poisoning 

And are best avoided as a feeder item. 

Parasites are not really an issue monitors carry a low level of parasites anyway.

There is a safe list of fish some where on here. 

The other thing when feeding fish is: 

Sodium triphosphate 

Watch out for it in fish food its toxic. 

Oddly livefood you buy from pet shops will virtually any parasite that has an indirect livecycle i.e. travels in feaces.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> No thats not it mate.
> 
> Goldfish cause thiaminase poisoning
> 
> And are best avoided as a feeder item.
> 
> Parasites are not really an issue monitors carry a low level of parasites anyway.
> 
> There is a safe list of fish some where on here.
> 
> The other thing when feeding fish is:
> 
> Sodium triphosphate
> 
> Watch out for it in fish food its toxic.
> 
> Oddly livefood you buy from pet shops will virtually any parasite that has an indirect livecycle i.e. travels in feaces.


Oh i thought that is the main problem well i know that is with other lizards such as chinese water dragons but ok fair enough, yeah so the moral of the story stay away from petshop goldfish :2thumb:


----------



## Robbrown 52

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> No thats not it mate.
> 
> Goldfish cause thiaminase poisoning
> 
> And are best avoided as a feeder item.
> 
> Parasites are not really an issue monitors carry a low level of parasites anyway.
> 
> There is a safe list of fish some where on here.
> 
> The other thing when feeding fish is:
> 
> Sodium triphosphate
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out for it in fish food its toxic.
> 
> Oddly livefood you buy from pet shops will virtually any parasite that has an indirect livecycle i.e. travels in feaces.


Thanks guys for your help on this one.


----------



## Paul P

Hatched my first classic kingorum today, over the moon :2thumb:
Will post some pics soon.

And an update of one of the previous kingorum doing well and growing like a weed, the other wasnt co-operating in the slightest, lol




























And a bit earlier than I expected, a little storri storri loving, roll on a couple of weeks :whistling2:


----------



## Paul P

Moved him/her from the incubator to a viv so grabbed a couple of shots, have to get myself a new camera this year im thinking, missing out on being to take some nice pictures rather than relying on phone camera :bash:


----------



## jb1962

Paul P said:


> Hatched my first classic kingorum today, over the moon :2thumb:
> Will post some pics soon.
> 
> And an update of one of the previous kingorum doing well and growing like a weed, the other wasnt co-operating in the slightest, lol
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And a bit earlier than I expected, a little storri storri loving, roll on a couple of weeks :whistling2:
> 
> image


Big congratulations Paul 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paul P

jb1962 said:


> Big congratulations Paul
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Cheers John


----------



## philipniceguy

Hi dwarf varanus sp keepers :2thumb:

my first post in your thread:

my younger pair of Kims


----------



## TommyR

philipniceguy said:


> Hi dwarf varanus sp keepers :2thumb:
> 
> my first post in your thread:
> 
> my younger pair of Kims
> image
> image


I was waiting for this day :lol2:

Congrats on your 4 stunning kims and on the eggs cant wait till they hatch


----------



## philipniceguy

TommyR said:


> I was waiting for this day :lol2:
> 
> Congrats on your 4 stunning kims and on the eggs cant wait till they hatch


going by Bills run down on everything :2thumb: they due to hatch on my oldest sons birthday :2thumb:


----------



## Paul P

philipniceguy said:


> Hi dwarf varanus sp keepers :2thumb:
> 
> my first post in your thread:
> 
> my younger pair of Kims
> image
> image


And a nice addition to the thread they are


----------



## TommyR

: victory:


----------



## Paul P

Seriously though I think its time this guy found himself a bigger pad :gasp:


----------



## TommyR

Paul P said:


> Seriously though I think its time this guy found himself a bigger pad :gasp:
> 
> image


What size is he in know? Go for it


----------



## Paul P

TommyR said:


> What size is he in know? Go for it



I keep mine seperate, they are both housed in large converted wardrobes, If I house them together he constantly badgers the female. 

Females viv










Males viv


----------



## TommyR

Ah yeah ive seen them before look good how much bigger would you go? what are you keeping in that viv sorry?


----------



## Paul P

TommyR said:


> Ah yeah ive seen them before look good how much bigger would you go? what are you keeping in that viv sorry?


Theres one tristis in each


----------



## TommyR

Paul P said:


> Theres one tristis in each


Very nice set ups will be building bigger vivs for mine as they grow bigger as it will be needed.


----------



## iwantacrestie

Not sure if this is the right place to ask this, but are there any Yellow Ackie breeders in the North West area?


----------



## TommyR

iwantacrestie said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask this, but are there any Yellow Ackie breeders in the North West area?


Not sure how many are in the north west but is a few in the UK deffo just finding some with eggs think a few people have some cooking at the minute maybe nightgecko and stivali and possibly Paul P? not 100% sure could always get them couriered to you. : victory:


----------



## iwantacrestie

Was hoping to save from courier lol but I will get one if need be when I look at getting one next year


----------



## TommyR

You drive? Could drive to pick one up if not will probably be best using a courier 

Also have a read over this covers everything you need to know
Ackie care requirement's


Good luck :2thumb:


----------



## iwantacrestie

I do drive, have no car though lol 

Aha I've had Barlow's caresheet bookmarked for a couple of months and read it a few times. Would love to breed ackies and would like to have Kims too. Just wish I had the space for a couple of 4x2x2 vivs - well wish the OH would let me have more than 1 4x2x2 :lol2:


----------



## TommyR

iwantacrestie said:


> I do drive, have no car though lol
> 
> Aha I've had Barlow's caresheet bookmarked for a couple of months and read it a few times. Would love to breed ackies and would like to have Kims too. Just wish I had the space for a couple of 4x2x2 vivs - well wish the OH would let me have more than 1 4x2x2 :lol2:



Don't we all wish we could fit in loads of vivs, what size you looking at putting your ackies in and how many you after? bigger the viv the better. As I said few people have ackie eggs cooking and philipniceguy has some kim eggs cooking too.


----------



## iwantacrestie

Biggest space for viv is/will be 4x2x2. Will probs just start with 1 but I've not decided yet


----------



## Dazzz

iwantacrestie said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask this, but are there any Yellow Ackie breeders in the North West area?


I have a couple of young males up for sale in the classifieds, blackburn.

Dazzz


----------



## jo-jo-beans

iwantacrestie said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask this, but are there any Yellow Ackie breeders in the North West area?


Is Scotland too North for ya?? :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Is Scotland too North for ya?? :whistling2::whistling2:


lol.. .know someone do ya?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Robbrown 52

*Kim's 1st Full Size Locust*

Kim supprised us this morning when he rocketed off his favourite perch in the rete and dived to the bottom of the cage and grabbed a locust that had excasped notice of me and him and developed into a full winged adult . He dashed round the viv with it beating it up as he went and came to rest in the top of the viv and proceded to turn it round and swallow it.








up till now Ive been feeding him only 4th hoppers and chopped pinkies once a week. 
Looks like I have been under estamating what he was capable of taking , I will not be intruducing him to the Twins I got from Bill any time soon, though Kim is only a CB12 he seems to be growing at a fair old rate.








This is Kim after the meal looking very pleased with him self.:flrt::flrt::flrt: I say He but not yet been sexed :whistling2:


----------



## TommyR

Robbrown 52 said:


> Kim supprised us this morning when he rocketed off his favourite perch in the rete and dived to the bottom of the cage and grabbed a locust that had excasped notice of me and him and developed into a full winged adult . He dashed round the viv with it beating it up as he went and came to rest in the top of the viv and proceded to turn it round and swallow it.
> image
> up till now Ive been feeding him only 4th hoppers and chopped pinkies once a week.
> Looks like I have been under estamating what he was capable of taking , I will not be intruducing him to the Twins I got from Bill any time soon, though Kim is only a CB12 he seems to be growing at a fair old rate.
> image
> This is Kim after the meal looking very pleased with him self.:flrt::flrt::flrt: I say He but not yet been sexed :whistling2:


You would be surprised what monitors can fit in their mouths :lol2: more than capable of eating adult locust. 

They look good though.


----------



## Robbrown 52

TommyR said:


> You would be surprised what monitors can fit in their mouths :lol2: more than capable of eating adult locust.
> 
> They look good though.


must admit I had been going to remove it later in the day as I thought at his size there was no way of it fitting in , Looks like I will be trying Unchopped Pinkie tomorrow on Kim,:2thumb:


----------



## philipniceguy

my younger pair of kims getting used to me already

Kimberley rock monitors (varanus glauerti) taming progress - YouTube


----------



## TommyR

Robbrown 52 said:


> must admit I had been going to remove it later in the day as I thought at his size there was no way of it fitting in , Looks like I will be trying Unchopped Pinkie tomorrow on Kim,:2thumb:


Go for it i feed whole pinkie to my VTO no problems 




philipniceguy said:


> my younger pair of kims getting used to me already
> 
> Kimberley rock monitors (varanus glauerti) taming progress - YouTube


Awesome Phil very quick up your arm at the end


----------



## cold blooded beast

philipniceguy said:


> my younger pair of kims getting used to me already
> 
> Kimberley rock monitors (varanus glauerti) taming progress - YouTube


Mr "hands off" (the BIG'uns) is becoming Mr "hands on" (with the lil'uns)
. . . not exactly gonna get savaged really. . .who's going in the Spenceri enclosure mate?


----------



## Robbrown 52

philipniceguy said:


> my younger pair of kims getting used to me already
> 
> Kimberley rock monitors (varanus glauerti) taming progress - YouTube


Intresting to watch, Kim is a bit smaller than your pair, but managed to get him to walk onto my hand yesterday and he doesnt run off when I hold my hand in the cage right under his head so I am hopping to be able to get him to come to hand .


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> lol.. .know someone do ya?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Maybe.....

Although, both pairs of babies are going to their new homes this week. :-(

But.........my girlies have been digging...........:whistling2::whistling2:


You all good buddy? Xx


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> Maybe.....
> 
> Although, both pairs of babies are going to their new homes this week. :-(
> 
> But.........my girlies have been digging...........:whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> 
> You all good buddy? Xx


Yeah. . .all good thanks. . .and you?. . . .looking forward to extending the reptile count in the house next year. . . no surprises on the species. . . .but. . .hope to do justice with the enclosure. . .time'll tell. . . just have to resist over complicating things. . .good to see ya floating about again:no1:. . .hows Sol?


----------



## jo-jo-beans

cold blooded beast said:


> Yeah. . .all good thanks. . .and you?. . . .looking forward to extending the reptile count in the house next year. . . no surprises on the species. . . .but. . .hope to do justice with the enclosure. . .time'll tell. . . just have to resist over complicating things. . .good to see ya floating about again:no1:. . .hows Sol?


All good here too :2thumb: getting excited about Christmas!!!!!!! 

Sol is doing good, being a little lazy lately, but that's his normal for winter-time.

Ooooooohhhhhh, does it begin with................. M? :lol2::lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jo-jo-beans said:


> All good here too :2thumb: getting excited about Christmas!!!!!!!
> 
> Sol is doing good, being a little lazy lately, but that's his normal for winter-time.
> 
> Ooooooohhhhhh, does it begin with................. M? :lol2::lol2:


might do. . . .oh. . .and also. . .M !!!!!!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## iwantacrestie

jo-jo-beans said:


> Is Scotland too North for ya?? :whistling2::whistling2:


Haha I'm on the Wirral so Scotland is just abit too far 
But would defo look into courier if need be next year when I look at getting 1 or 2


----------



## Robbrown 52

TommyR said:


> Go for it i feed whole pinkie to my VTO no problems


Well thats 2 whole Pinkies down in one piece, gave them light cuts to allow some juice out, left the room for 1/2 hr and they had gone when I came back, have l left him with a 3rd but uncut this time but no intrest so far, (Tummy TOOOOOO Round me thinks):lol2::lol2:
K2 and U2 the twins are still showing no real intrest in thier chopped up pinkie, though a small bit has moved half way across tank:hmm:
any thoughts always wellcome :2thumb:


----------



## jb1962

iwantacrestie said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask this, but are there any Yellow Ackie breeders in the North West area?


Yes I got mine from a breeder in Darby ..


----------



## philipniceguy

cold blooded beast said:


> Mr "hands off" (the BIG'uns) is becoming Mr "hands on" (with the lil'uns)
> . . . not exactly gonna get savaged really. . .who's going in the Spenceri enclosure mate?


It's got 4 rhino iguanas in currently lol. I'm hands on with any monitor that shows no sign of fear or aggression, younger kims seem to be fine older kims not yet ready, spencers was good, nile good for nile, mertens not coming towards me yet so still along way off but they don't run away. Salvadorii's to edgey fir handling but you know they good


----------



## jb1962

My ackie has taken three roach .. But she don't like the legs so I rip em in half so she has the back end..


----------



## TommyR

jb1962 said:


> My ackie has taken three roach .. But she don't like the legs so I rip em in half so she has the back end..


Development's at last


----------



## TommyR

Think I need to invest in a good camera










This little one is shedding nicely, very nice colours coming through.


----------



## Stivali




----------



## bill33

Stivali said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Looking good


----------



## Metzger

Stivali said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


I like the Gilleni pics, this may sound strange, but a lot of pics make them look like they're made of plasticine and not so appealing, I think these pics show them in a good light... a light that makes me want them! Beauties – The Kimberleys too!


----------



## Stivali

Indeed pics don't do the Gilleni justice - they are VERY appealing with fantastic temperements! A constant joy to look after..



Metzger said:


> I like the Gilleni pics, this may sound strange, but a lot of pics make them look like they're made of plasticine and not so appealing, I think these pics show them in a good light... a light that makes me want them! Beauties – The Kimberleys too!


----------



## philipniceguy

TommyR said:


> Think I need to invest in a good camera
> 
> image
> 
> This little one is shedding nicely, very nice colours coming through.
> image
> 
> image


Nice pics but new camera would help even more :2thumb:



Stivali said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


great pics : victory:


----------



## TommyR

philipniceguy said:


> Nice pics but new camera would help even more :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> great pics : victory:


Totally agreed something that I will invest in jan during the sales : victory:


----------



## NightGecko

Tried something new today... tong feeding some cooked chicken to the dwarfs. I never usually tong feed or hand feed I either throw in live insects or put mice parts etc in a bowl, and never handle just for the sake of it. But my monitors are mostly quite tolerant of my hands going in the enclosures these days, some will let me stroke them or gently pick them up inside the enclosure without running away. Turns out they will let me tong feed them too... only the V storri storri and V acanthurus acanthurus weren't out to feed (hiding behind their rock walls at the back of the enclosure).

Took some pictures of course with some help from Louise...


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Male or female?

http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg302/nickovan/ackieheadpic.jpg


http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg302/nickovan/15092011341.jpg 

Thanks


----------



## NightGecko

XtremeReptiles said:


> Male or female?
> 
> http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg302/nickovan/ackieheadpic.jpg
> 
> 
> http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg302/nickovan/15092011341.jpg
> 
> Thanks


Looks like a lady to me.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

NightGecko said:


> Looks like a lady to me.


Thanks thought so as well :2thumb:


----------



## humphreys

hi guys , picked up my 4x2x2 yesterday my only concerns are how big it is lol is it best to wait till my lil VTO is a bit bigger before putting him in there in case all the room freaks him out ??? 

merry Christmas !


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

humphreys said:


> hi guys , picked up my 4x2x2 yesterday my only concerns are how big it is lol is it best to wait till my lil VTO is a bit bigger before putting him in there in case all the room freaks him out ???
> 
> merry Christmas !


erm no just fill it full of stuff and therell be no worries.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

NightGecko said:


> Looks like a lady to me.


Agreed headshape, pattern point female....


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> erm no just fill it full of stuff and therell be no worries.


My own observation is this ...the more hiding spaces you provide ..the more you actually see of em ...so yeah ..Fill it with stuff ..and all should be fine:2thumb:


----------



## NightGecko

cold blooded beast said:


> My own observation is this ...the more hiding spaces you provide ..the more you actually see of em ...so yeah ..Fill it with stuff ..and all should be fine:2thumb:


Agreed. My understanding of this is that if they only have one place to hide, they are going to spend all or at least most of their time either in that or near it. They must have this instinct to be ready to go hide at any time in case a predator comes along, or a big scary human walks past the glass in captivity. But if there are places to hide all over the enclosure, it can go wherever it wants and still be within a safe distance of a retreat. Hopefully that makes sense... might be a load of rubbish but it's my opinion on what I have observed. If there is just a stack under the lamp and an empty enclosure for example, they rarely leave the stack.


----------



## philipniceguy

NightGecko said:


> Agreed. My understanding of this is that if they only have one place to hide, they are going to spend all or at least most of their time either in that or near it. They must have this instinct to be ready to go hide at any time in case a predator comes along, or a big scary human walks past the glass in captivity. But if there are places to hide all over the enclosure, it can go wherever it wants and still be within a safe distance of a retreat. Hopefully that makes sense... might be a load of rubbish but it's my opinion on what I have observed. If there is just a stack under the lamp and an empty enclosure for example, they rarely leave the stack.


makes sence to me. provide the biggest enclosure you can, full of stuff that suits them and your have a happy monitor.


----------



## humphreys

cool cheers guys , any one know were i can get custom made backgrounds from ???


----------



## Paul P

humphreys said:


> cool cheers guys , any one know were i can get custom made backgrounds from ???


Make your own mate, Polystyrene and grout, far more rewarding and you can design it exactly as you want, get some pretty nice results as well


----------



## Paul P

One of the kingorum enclosures.










A storri viv










Ackie viv before substrate and other things were added, The pictured ackie was was just testing it out at the time


----------



## humphreys

wow great looking vivs ! sadly my artistic side
is well , s**t lol now that ive got a much larger viv is it
better too have serveral basking spots rather then just one ?


----------



## Paul P

humphreys said:


> wow great looking vivs ! sadly my artistic side
> is well , s**t lol now that ive got a much larger viv is it
> better too have serveral basking spots rather then just one ?


A 4x2x2 will not really give you much scope for multiple basking spots, you have to remember they are going to need to thermoregulate and I think to create a hot and cold end stick to the one spot in that size viv.


----------



## humphreys

people seem to be recomending those little halogen lamps rather then traditional spot lamps is there any real benefit to one or the other , i mean benefit to the animal ?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

humphreys said:


> people seem to be recomending those little halogen lamps rather then traditional spot lamps is there any real benefit to one or the other , i mean benefit to the animal ?


Nope heat is heat no matter the source... 

The halogens though the heat and light is directed more efficently so you can get away with using a lower wattage, 

i.e 50s instead of 60s 80/75w instead of a 100w and so on and so forth. 

plus the added bonus they last 3/4 times as long... 

the par type bulbs are cracking :2thumb:


----------



## Paul P

humphreys said:


> people seem to be recomending those little halogen lamps rather then traditional spot lamps is there any real benefit to one or the other , i mean benefit to the animal ?



Trial and error I think, I have a tendancy to go with traditional spots myself, Never really gone for the smaller options so really cant help you on that.


----------



## kitschyduck

I JUST filmed this video of my ackies attempting to mate. I'm more knowledgable about rats and I know they mount each other to show one another who's boss... But am I right in believing reptiles don't do that and these are in fact definitely male and female? 
http://http://youtu.be/ICpNSuM24NU


----------



## philipniceguy

Paul P said:


> One of the kingorum enclosures.
> 
> image
> 
> A storri viv
> 
> image
> 
> Ackie viv before substrate and other things were added, The pictured ackie was was just testing it out at the time
> 
> image


very nice setups :2thumb:

what are the backgrounds made of? and in the ackie viv is it just a hide in the hole area or a nest box? is it plastic covered in......... or?


----------



## Paul P

philipniceguy said:


> very nice setups :2thumb:
> 
> what are the backgrounds made of? and in the ackie viv is it just a hide in the hole area or a nest box? is it plastic covered in......... or?


Phil

The backgrounds are all polystyrene, cut and shaped and then covered with several layers of grout, once dried they are sealed with waterproof pva. All the larger setups incorporate a large plastic nest box come hide box built into the decor of the enclosures.

This was a gecko viv I did for someone as an example


----------



## philipniceguy

Paul P said:


> Phil
> 
> The backgrounds are all polystyrene, cut and shaped and then covered with several layers of grout, once dried they are sealed with waterproof pva. All the larger setups incorporate a large plastic nest box come hide box built into the decor of the enclosures.
> 
> This was a gecko viv I did for someone as an example
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


I guessed it would be but I been trying to grout a faux tree I made and it still (6 lays) is not very hard and feel it willn't hold up to the mertens it was ment for :devil::devil:. Love the idea of nestbox/hide built into the decor really makes it look better :2thumb:. You can come visit me and build me a bunch :lol2:


----------



## TommyR

Love those set up's paul they look amazing.


----------



## Paul P

philipniceguy said:


> I guessed it would be but I been trying to grout a faux tree I made and it still (6 lays) is not very hard and feel it willn't hold up to the mertens it was ment for :devil::devil:. Love the idea of nestbox/hide built into the decor really makes it look better :2thumb:. You can come visit me and build me a bunch :lol2:



I think the merts would tear it to bits to be honest, all the wood I use in vivs is the real thing, fake is best suited to the really lighter bodied dwarfs I think.


----------



## Paul P

TommyR said:


> Love those set up's paul they look amazing.



Thanks m8


----------



## Barlow

Well my 4 kims are 99.9% all males.:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Barlow

Well my 4 kims are 99.9% all males.:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:

The 2 male ackies I got from Tommy R (cheers Tommy) have settled well. I've pulled the gay male from the enclosure as he was getting a bit nippy. The new 2 get along great with the female. She laid a clutch of infertiles about 3 weeks ago and has plumped up again nicely so I'm hoping to see some copulation real soon.


























































The group of 3 ackies I'm raising from the egg are looking like 3 females so I should be pumping out those ackie hatchlings yet again really soon. I've had some really bad luck with the monitors this year so I'm hoping 2013 will be a good year for me.


----------



## Paul P

Barlow said:


> Well my 4 kims are 99.9% all males.:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:
> 
> The 2 male ackies I got from Tommy R (cheers Tommy) have settled well. I've pulled the gay male from the enclosure as he was getting a bit nippy. The new 2 get along great with the female. She laid a clutch of infertiles about 3 weeks ago and has plumped up again nicely so I'm hoping to see some copulation real soon.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> 
> The group of 3 ackies I'm raising from the egg are looking like 3 females so I should be pumping out those ackie hatchlings yet again really soon. I've had some really bad luck with the monitors this year so I'm hoping 2013 will be a good year for me.


Best of luck for 2013 Chris, shame about the kims all being male, any females local to you?


----------



## TommyR

Barlow said:


> Well my 4 kims are 99.9% all males.:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:
> 
> The 2 male ackies I got from Tommy R (cheers Tommy) have settled well. I've pulled the gay male from the enclosure as he was getting a bit nippy. The new 2 get along great with the female. She laid a clutch of infertiles about 3 weeks ago and has plumped up again nicely so I'm hoping to see some copulation real soon.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> 
> The group of 3 ackies I'm raising from the egg are looking like 3 females so I should be pumping out those ackie hatchlings yet again really soon. I've had some really bad luck with the monitors this year so I'm hoping 2013 will be a good year for me.



They look awesome, so glad they settled in well. Also hope they do the job for you and you have a good year. Sorry to hear about the kims been all male.


----------



## Barlow

Paul P said:


> Best of luck for 2013 Chris, shame about the kims all being male, any females local to you?


 Cheers Paul. Best of luck to you too mate. Money is tight at the minute but I'm looking to buy some hatchlings next year and hope to raise a female or two from them. What plans you got for 2013?


----------



## Barlow

TommyR said:


> They look awesome, so glad they settled in well. Also hope they do the job for you and you have a good year. Sorry to hear about the kims been all male.


 Cheers Tommy. Yeah it sucks ass but that's the risk you take when you buy a group of hatchlings. That's the way I prefer to do things as I like to raise them together.


----------



## TommyR

Barlow said:


> Cheers Tommy. Yeah it sucks ass but that's the risk you take when you buy a group of hatchlings. That's the way I prefer to do things as I like to raise them together.


Makes sense to do hopefully get yourself a female within the future mate.

Keep us posted on the ackies though :2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

Will do mate.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> Will do mate.



eggs by the end of january all being well :whistling2:


----------



## Barlow

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> eggs by the end of january all being well :whistling2:


 Hint well taken matey!:2thumb:


----------



## Whitey93

anyone know if this guy is legit ????

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...-dwarf-freckled-monitors-varanus-tristis.html


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Whitey93 said:


> anyone know if this guy is legit ????
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...-dwarf-freckled-monitors-varanus-tristis.html


You got nothing to lose if you go to pick up : victory:, or if not ask for more pics :2thumb:


----------



## jb1962

Here is my ackie eating a roach after much time taking getting her to learn they are food.. Lol.










And I wish you all a very merry Christmas and a great new year


----------



## Paul P

Barlow said:


> Cheers Paul. Best of luck to you too mate. Money is tight at the minute but I'm looking to buy some hatchlings next year and hope to raise a female or two from them. What plans you got for 2013?


Just working with what I have, Money is also an issue for me to, really need to breed more if I'm to be adding anymore species to my collection, hope to have a good year with the kingorum though, already done better than expected with those in 2012 and I also have many people wanting storri so I'll be giving them a good go aswell.


----------



## humphreys

i know this very vague an i cant really get pics of it but my vto has like a black mark going down one side of his body it just look =s like a darkened patch , no sores or anything like that so maybe not a burn etc , will try get pics but not that easy ! any possible ideas guys ? again sorry very vague question !!!


----------



## DKTRandall

What are ackies like? Are they like smaller boscs? And you can't really keep babies in trios can you, in case there are more than one male, or am i mistaken? And could you fit three adults in a 5 ft by 2ft by 3ft comfortably?
Thanks.


----------



## Robbrown 52

*Happy Christmas*

Hi all 
Happy Christmas and a big thanks for all the help in getting me up and running with Kimberley Monitors, we now have 3 :flrt::flrt::flrt:
Kim the one below trying and failing to subdue a Lrg Locust this morning :whistling2::whistling2: very entertaining:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::lol2:
Then there are now the Twins obtained from Bill before he went Walkabout . named K2 and U2, they have gone from 6cm S-V to 9cm S-V, and bouncing all over their Viv :2thumb::2thumb:

Kim Vs Large Bug









Happy Christmas
Robert


----------



## TommyR

Never posted these here yesterday to share with the people that don't venture over to the M&T thread.


----------



## humphreys

does anybody heat the substrate if you have pretty deep substrate or leave it alone as a way for them to get out of the heat ?


----------



## BOACRAZED

hi, i trying to research the dwarf species etc, i see alot of kims but are freckled's any good, im looking for a handlable monitor, but dont like the look of ackie, so Freckled's?? is there any care sheets? and what do you setups run on(heating) uv???
thanks


----------



## humphreys

seen a few people handle their freckleds but there by no means a handleable monitor ! mines certainly isnt lol !


----------



## TommyR

BOACRAZED said:


> hi, i trying to research the dwarf species etc, i see alot of kims but are freckled's any good, im looking for a handlable monitor, but dont like the look of ackie, so Freckled's?? is there any care sheets? and what do you setups run on(heating) uv???
> thanks


Not very handable from what I've seen of my trio skittish, why not ackies? I've had both and enjoyed both. I would much rather enjoy watching them act normal than handling them if they come to me so be it .

Freckled monitor

Kimberly rock monitor


----------



## BOACRAZED

yh thanks, what prices am i look at?? for the different species


----------



## TommyR

Prices will differ depending on who's selling them and where.


----------



## humphreys

i paid £325 for my freckled but it was bought back from germany and its from a shop so prices will be higher !


----------



## TommyR

humphreys said:


> i paid £325 for my freckled but it was bought back from germany and its from a shop so prices will be higher !


Exactly depend's where you get it, don't find many for sale in the UK


----------



## BOACRAZED

thanks for the help, there are some £100 ackies and VTO's for sale , any good?? how much are kimberlys and what order of handablitity do the dwarfs' come in?


----------



## TommyR

BOACRAZED said:


> thanks for the help, there are some £100 ackies and VTO's for sale , any good?? how much are kimberlys and what order of handablitity do the dwarfs' come in?


Wether he has some is another thing, got to take everything with a pinch of salt don't give money until you have the seen the lizards with your own eye's some people want deposit's for animals on here so be careful. 

Yet again will depend who your buying off and where from.


----------



## XtremeReptiles

BOACRAZED said:


> thanks for the help, there are some £100 ackies and VTO's for sale , any good?? how much are kimberlys and what order of handablitity do the dwarfs' come in?


They don't every individual is different my ackie is getting tamer but has bite me several times. I now let him climb on me by getting to take food from my hand. As for Kim's and VTOs an individual may be very out going, while another may hide that the beauty of monitors they all have different personalities!


----------



## BOACRAZED

thanks , ive read some of the care sheets, what do you use to heat the viv in the day (is uv essential) and WHat about at night?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

BOACRAZED said:


> thanks , ive read some of the care sheets, what do you use to heat the viv in the day (is uv essential) and WHat about at night?


Uv I would say is essential for any rep that is diurnal. But that subject is debatable with ackies anyway! I use a par28 I think, gives me a good gradient anyway.


----------



## BOACRAZED

how do you heat the viv at night and could you post some links of the heating equipment i would need... 
how much a kim's and are they handlable


----------



## philipniceguy

Posted these on another thread but as they are dwarf sp here you go people:


Male proven kim (daddy of eggs in incubator)
















the proven pair








female proven (mummy of eggs in incubator)
























younger male kim


----------



## humphreys

hi guys could any one possible shed some light on what this black mark is , sorry for the poor quality pic typical iphone lol ! possible burn maybe ??


----------



## philipniceguy

BOACRAZED said:


> thanks for the help, there are some £100 ackies and VTO's for sale , any good?? how much are kimberlys and what order of handablitity do the dwarfs' come in?


I got kimberleys in the incubator which when hatched will be £350 each or two for £600 or 4 for £1000:2thumb:. I have 2.2.0 kims and out of them all only 1 readily seeks me out as your see here.

Female younger kimberley rock monitor climbing over me. - YouTube

BUT I would not recommend handling any varanus sp unless they seek you out :2thumb:


----------



## TommyR

humphreys said:


> hi guys could any one possible shed some light on what this black mark is , sorry for the poor quality pic typical iphone lol ! possible burn maybe ??
> 
> image
> 
> image


Looks like a burn possibly? trying bathing him to see if it comes off?

Can your ackie get to the lights?


----------



## humphreys

TommyR said:


> Looks like a burn possibly? trying bathing him to see if it comes off?
> 
> Can your ackie get to the lights?


he can get to it by jumping which he stupidly does sometimes but he cant actually stay on it he will just slide straight off , i heard heater guards caused more harm then good so there is no guard although i do have some ! i cant really bath him hes still tiny and just trying to catch him is a complete nightmare ! what i have been doing though is misting more regularly !


----------



## TommyR

humphreys said:


> he can get to it by jumping which he stupidly does sometimes but he cant actually stay on it he will just slide straight off , i heard heater guards caused more harm then good so there is no guard although i do have some ! i cant really bath him hes still tiny and just trying to catch him is a complete nightmare ! what i have been doing though is misting more regularly !


Did he have it when you got him or has it appeared after you have had him? Would say it's a burn mark from jumping towards the light then.


----------



## philipniceguy

humphreys said:


> he can get to it by jumping which he stupidly does sometimes but he cant actually stay on it he will just slide straight off , i heard heater guards caused more harm then good so there is no guard although i do have some ! i cant really bath him hes still tiny and just trying to catch him is a complete nightmare ! what i have been doing though is misting more regularly !


spray it with a fine mister and see but looks to me like a small burn by the front leg and maybe it got the black area aswell but not enough to damage the skin. maybe though of course i not sure :lol2:


----------



## humphreys

thanks guys , so by the looks of things no real cause for concern then ? theres no open wounds or anything !


----------



## TommyR

humphreys said:


> thanks guys , so by the looks of things no real cause for concern then ? theres no open wounds or anything !


No mate would hopefully wish it is a lesson learned thing, keep an eye on him if he's still jumping towards the light try hiring it to prevent it


----------



## humphreys

TommyR said:


> No mate would hopefully wish it is a lesson learned thing, keep an eye on him if he's still jumping towards the light try hiring it to prevent it


im looking forward to when he goes in his 4x2x2 have so much more room to do things like moving bulbs away etc !


----------



## TommyR

humphreys said:


> im looking forward to when he goes in his 4x2x2 have so much more room to do things like moving bulbs away etc !


The bigger the better for obvious reason's before i sold out on my ackies was going to put them in a 5x3x3. Hope the little one is okay.


----------



## humphreys

TommyR said:


> The bigger the better for obvious reason's before i sold out on my ackies was going to put them in a 5x3x3. Hope the little one is okay.


thanks mate im sure he will be ! will prob go back to normal after a few sheds !


----------



## TommyR

Depends how much damage the burn done tbh just keep an eye on your ackie like said and possibly get yourself a guard like in the picture mate.


----------



## rex636

Doesn't look like a ackie to me mate but certainly looks like a bulb burn. Do you have shields round your bulbs?


----------



## TommyR

rex636 said:


> Doesn't look like a ackie to me mate but certainly looks like a bulb burn. Do you have shields round your bulbs?


Oh sorry I was saying ackie when its a freckled? my bad sorry


----------



## rex636

I'm not having a dig mate, but it certainly looks like a bulb burn.
As if he's got into the gap between shield and bulb. Your better off with just a bulb mate


----------



## TommyR

rex636 said:


> I'm not having a dig mate, but it certainly looks like a bulb burn.
> As if he's got into the gap between shield and bulb. Your better off with just a bulb mate


Wasn't me who posted the pic it's fine I was giving advice and put ackie when its a freckled monitor, the poster explained they have no guard and the VTO jumps at the light which has probably caused the burn.


----------



## cold blooded beast

TommyR said:


> Wasn't me who posted the pic it's fine I was giving advice and put ackie when its a freckled monitor, the poster explained they have no guard and the VTO jumps at the light which has probably caused the burn.


Yeah . They're very good jumpers ..just rubbish at the landing ...doesn't seem to stop them from continually trying the same stunt ..to be honest I'm using a bare bulb ...but careful observation of any jumping behaviour teaches you what is and isn't likely to get reached ..Think I'd always decorate an enclosure to create maximum distance bulb/surface ..and make sure any higher ledges are not within jumping distance of a heat source(whether bare,or dome pendant with guard)of course in smaller vivs victory mean too narrow a thermal gradient though .. 


Humphreys ..Back to the Tristis though ...is it coming into shed? ...mine doesn't soak in water (only ever runs though it when chasing down bugs)I ask because the darker area looks like staining from dirty water ...


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

That does not look like any burn ive seen before unless its a lot redder than the pictures make out, 

Im yet to see a varanid burn themselves by sliding of a bulb... 

i have seen lots from varanids climbing on bulb guards... 

brushing a bulb doesnt burn us and certainly wouldnt burn a varanid... 

however hanging within an inch of a bulb thats throwing out a 130f basking spot 6" away... 

Bad news... 

Ive also seen burns from varanids basking to much i.e. enclosure to cold and only one hot spot available.


----------



## Stivali

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> That does not look like any burn ive seen before unless its a lot redder than the pictures make out,
> 
> Im yet to see a varanid burn themselves by sliding of a bulb...
> 
> i have seen lots from varanids climbing on bulb guards...
> 
> brushing a bulb doesnt burn us and certainly wouldnt burn a varanid...
> 
> however hanging within an inch of a bulb thats throwing out a 130f basking spot 6" away...
> 
> Bad news...
> 
> Ive also seen burns from varanids basking to much i.e. enclosure to cold and only one hot spot available.


 I agree - the only burn that COULD look like that is flashburn, caused by a short circuit flashover. Any dodgy wiring or fuses blown recently? Last time I had a burn that looked like that I had just dropped a screwdriver onto a 300v battery..


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Stivali said:


> I agree - the only burn that COULD look like that is flashburn, caused by a short circuit flashover. Any dodgy wiring or fuses blown recently? Last time I had a burn that looked like that I had just dropped a screwdriver onto a 300v battery..


Sheesh that sounds like fun :lol2: 
High temp very small area, to cause a burn that narrow, 

very unusual sort of burn,

if something like that would of happened for those sort of temps wouldnt the wire have burnt out to?


----------



## Metzger

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Sheesh that sounds like fun :lol2:
> High temp very small area, to cause a burn that narrow,
> 
> very unusual sort of burn,


It almost looks to narrow and long to be a burn from a bulb - Has there been any additions to the setup lately, wood, soil etc - I think I remember someone's Bosc developing a skin infection ages ago that looked really weird, but I don't think it was a dark mark like that.
Did it come on over a couple of days or fade in over a couple of weeks?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Anyone know of a good kimberly rock monitor care sheet?


----------



## rep-it

Biawak, 4(3), pp. 103-107



XtremeReptiles said:


> Anyone know of a good kimberly rock monitor care sheet?


----------



## rep-it

a splash of colour


----------



## rep-it




----------



## Robbrown 52

XtremeReptiles said:


> Anyone know of a good kimberly rock monitor care sheet?


 Try this one Odatria.net Odatria.net - Varanus glauerti


----------



## Stivali

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Sheesh that sounds like fun :lol2:
> High temp very small area, to cause a burn that narrow,
> 
> very unusual sort of burn,
> 
> if something like that would of happened for those sort of temps wouldnt the wire have burnt out to?


 Yup - I'd be checking the wiring and fittings and surrounding area's for similar black blackening..


----------



## humphreys

hi guys sorry for the late reply ! its not red at all , nothing new has been added to the viv , and didnt just appear overnight , cant be a wire burn brother wired all lights ( hes a sparky lol ) and there all connected to an RCD plug , he doesnt really shed in one go just like patch at a time ! cheers guys !


----------



## Metzger

humphreys said:


> hi guys sorry for the late reply ! its not red at all , nothing new has been added to the viv , and didnt just appear overnight , cant be a wire burn brother wired all lights ( hes a sparky lol ) and there all connected to an RCD plug , he doesnt really shed in one go just like patch at a time ! cheers guys !


Weird - I know VTOs change colour as they grown, darkening down etc - but its very precise a wiggly line... does it look like its on the skin, from the pic it looks like a marking... only not - 100% confused, keep an eye on it and see if it starts to look dodgy I'd say.: victory:


----------



## humphreys

Metzger said:


> Weird - I know VTOs change colour as they grown, darkening down etc - but its very precise a wiggly line... does it look like its on the skin, from the pic it looks like a marking... only not - 100% confused, keep an eye on it and see if it starts to look dodgy I'd say.: victory:


i know mate properly strange !


----------



## jb1962

DKTRandall said:


> What are ackies like? Are they like smaller boscs? And you can't really keep babies in trios can you, in case there are more than one male, or am i mistaken? And could you fit three adults in a 5 ft by 2ft by 3ft comfortably?
> Thanks.


Well my ackie is just great.. She is fun to watch and smart too..


----------



## Metzger

Just wanted to wish all the RFUK Dwarf Monitor fans a Happy new year.
Here's an amazing pic of a V.Pilbarensis in its natural habitat I came across, enjoy : victory:
-Chris


----------



## kitschyduck

humphreys said:


> he can get to it by jumping which he stupidly does sometimes but he cant actually stay on it he will just slide straight off , i heard heater guards caused more harm then good so there is no guard although i do have some ! i cant really bath him hes still tiny and just trying to catch him is a complete nightmare ! what i have been doing though is misting more regularly !


That's a fair point actually, as my ackies' bulb guard will burn my hand if I accidentally touch it - so they're probably just better off without it.

Anyway - here's some photos of mine while I'm here:


----------



## Dazzz

kitschyduck said:


> I JUST filmed this video of my ackies attempting to mate. I'm more knowledgable about rats and I know they mount each other to show one another who's boss... But am I right in believing reptiles don't do that and these are in fact definitely male and female?
> http://http://youtu.be/ICpNSuM24NU



A URL that works  Dwarf monitor ackies mating - YouTube

Also looks to me like 2 male ackies trying to dominate each other, sooner or later there will be blood looking at those two.

Also, substrate?

Dazzz


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Dazzz said:


> A URL that works  Dwarf monitor ackies mating - YouTube
> 
> Also looks to me like 2 male ackies trying to dominate each other, sooner or later there will be blood looking at those two.
> 
> Also, substrate?
> 
> Dazzz



Seriously have a look here: 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/846680-ackie-care-requirements.html

Those guys are not mating... there is no copulation occuring, thats mock mating/dominance play pure and simple. 

Sorry to be harsh but that sort of set up will kill them eventually.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Dazzz said:


> A URL that works  Dwarf monitor ackies mating - YouTube
> 
> Also looks to me like 2 male ackies trying to dominate each other, sooner or later there will be blood looking at those two.
> 
> Also, substrate?
> 
> Dazzz


Substrate? .. was there any? I couldn't see it on my phone ...need either a false wall across the front of those vivs or a deep lay/dig box in there ..And perhaps a second viv to separate them ....Do they both eat pretty much equal quantities on rodent day? . Or does one always exhibit dominance preventing the other gaining access to the food ...bug days should be more of a free for all ..But if one Ackie is getting cautious .. might be a sign of health decline


----------



## Metzger

Some pics of the Ackies: 
One of the youngsters that we're raising from a hatchling, heading for 6 months old, suspected male:

















Adult female:

























Adult male:
(Nice and dirty)

































: victory:


----------



## humphreys

im not too sure on these PAR bulbs , but i need to know what sort of wattage i will be looking at for a hot spot on a 4x2x2 and whether it will be enough to warm the rest of the viv up but not over heat it ! and what whattage is comparable to conventional bulbs ? also do they run off the normal fittings i.e bayonet etc


----------



## cold blooded beast

humphreys said:


> im not too sure on these PAR bulbs , but i need to know what sort of wattage i will be looking at for a hot spot on a 4x2x2 and whether it will be enough to warm the rest of the viv up but not over heat it ! and what whattage is comparable to conventional bulbs ? also do they run off the normal fittings i.e bayonet etc


Would depend on the bulb to basking surface (and also what material that surface is )but most likely a 60watt should also give a good thermal gradient throughout the length of that viv


Personally I use a 100 go a similarly proportioned enclosure . But mine is fed only 60% of power


----------



## Dazzz

humphreys said:


> im not too sure on these PAR bulbs , but i need to know what sort of wattage i will be looking at for a hot spot on a 4x2x2 and whether it will be enough to warm the rest of the viv up but not over heat it ! and what whattage is comparable to conventional bulbs ? also do they run off the normal fittings i.e bayonet etc


I use 80 watt PAR38 in 4x2x2 and they do go off regularly in the summer and occasionally in the evening over the past few weeks here, but mine sit on top of a bosc viv so get some heat from that.

I'm planning to try 60 watt next to get the right balance.


Dazzz


----------



## slizard

where does one get a dwarf monitor in wales?


----------



## TommyR

slizard said:


> where does one get a dwarf monitor in wales?


Depends on the species?


----------



## slizard

TommyR said:


> Depends on the species?


this is going to seem like a utterly noob like moronic question but there are more than one?


----------



## TommyR

slizard said:


> this is going to seem like a utterly noob like moronic question but there are more than one?




Ackies
VTO
VTT
pilbs 
kims
etc


----------



## Dazzz

slizard said:


> this is going to seem like a utterly noob like moronic question but there are more than one?


Your homework, courtesy of Jason 

Complete list of Monitor Lizards from the Subgenus _Odatria._

_Varanus acanthurus_ – Spiny Tailed Monitor
- _V. acanthurus acanthurus_ – Red Spiny Tailed Monitor
- _V. acanthurus brachyurus_ – Common Spiny Tailed Monitor
- _V. acanthurus insulanicus_ – Island Spiny Tailed Monitor

_Varanus auffenbergi_ – Peacock Monitor

_Varanus baritji_ – Black Spotted Spiny Tailed Monitor

_Varanus brevicauda_ – Short Tailed Monitor

_Varanus bushi_ – Pilbara Monitor

_Varanus caudolineatus_ – Stripe Tailed Monitor

_Varanus eremius_ – Desert Pygmy Monitor

_Varanus gilleni_ – Pygmy Mulga Monitor

_Varanus glauerti_ – Kimberley Rock Monitor

_Varanus glebopalma_ – Black-Palmed Rock Monitor

_Varanus kingorum_ – Kings Rock Monitor

_Varanus mitchelli_ – Mitchell’s Water Monitor

_Varanus pilbarensis_ – Pilbara Rock Monitor

_Varanus primordius_ – Northern Blunt-Spined Monitor

_Varanus scalaris_ – Banded Tree Monitor

_Varanus semiremex_ – Rusty Monitor

_Varanus similis_ – Spotted Tree Monitor

_Varanus storri_ – Storr's Dwarf Monitor
- _Varanus storri storri _– Eastern Storr's Monitor
- _Varanus storri ocreatus_ – Western Storr's Monitor

_Varanus timorensis_ – Timor Monitor

_Varanus tristis_ – Black-Headed Monitor
- _Varanus tristis tristis _– Black-Headed Monitor
- _Varanus tristis orientalis_ – Freckled Monitor


----------



## cold blooded beast

Dazzz said:


> Your homework, courtesy of Jason
> 
> Complete list of Monitor Lizards from the Subgenus _Odatria._
> 
> _Varanus acanthurus_ – Spiny Tailed Monitor
> - _V. acanthurus acanthurus_ – Red Spiny Tailed Monitor
> - _V. acanthurus brachyurus_ – Common Spiny Tailed Monitor
> - _V. acanthurus insulanicus_ – Island Spiny Tailed Monitor
> 
> _Varanus auffenbergi_ – Peacock Monitor
> 
> _Varanus baritji_ – Black Spotted Spiny Tailed Monitor
> 
> _Varanus brevicauda_ – Short Tailed Monitor
> 
> _Varanus bushi_ – Pilbara Monitor
> 
> _Varanus caudolineatus_ – Stripe Tailed Monitor
> 
> _Varanus eremius_ – Desert Pygmy Monitor
> 
> _Varanus gilleni_ – Pygmy Mulga Monitor
> 
> _Varanus glauerti_ – Kimberley Rock Monitor
> 
> _Varanus glebopalma_ – Black-Palmed Rock Monitor
> 
> _Varanus kingorum_ – Kings Rock Monitor
> 
> _Varanus mitchelli_ – Mitchell’s Water Monitor
> 
> _Varanus pilbarensis_ – Pilbara Rock Monitor
> 
> _Varanus primordius_ – Northern Blunt-Spined Monitor
> 
> _Varanus scalaris_ – Banded Tree Monitor
> 
> _Varanus semiremex_ – Rusty Monitor
> 
> _Varanus similis_ – Spotted Tree Monitor
> 
> _Varanus storri_ – Storr's Dwarf Monitor
> - _Varanus storri storri _– Eastern Storr's Monitor
> - _Varanus storri ocreatus_ – Western Storr's Monitor
> 
> _Varanus timorensis_ – Timor Monitor
> 
> _Varanus tristis_ – Black-Headed Monitor
> - _Varanus tristis tristis _– Black-Headed Monitor
> - _Varanus tristis orientalis_ – Freckled Monitor


stuff of my dreams


----------



## slizard

Dazzz said:


> Your homework, courtesy of Jason
> 
> Complete list of Monitor Lizards from the Subgenus _Odatria._
> 
> _Varanus acanthurus_ – Spiny Tailed Monitor
> - _V. acanthurus acanthurus_ – Red Spiny Tailed Monitor
> - _V. acanthurus brachyurus_ – Common Spiny Tailed Monitor
> - _V. acanthurus insulanicus_ – Island Spiny Tailed Monitor
> 
> _Varanus auffenbergi_ – Peacock Monitor
> 
> _Varanus baritji_ – Black Spotted Spiny Tailed Monitor
> 
> _Varanus brevicauda_ – Short Tailed Monitor
> 
> _Varanus bushi_ – Pilbara Monitor
> 
> _Varanus caudolineatus_ – Stripe Tailed Monitor
> 
> _Varanus eremius_ – Desert Pygmy Monitor
> 
> _Varanus gilleni_ – Pygmy Mulga Monitor
> 
> _Varanus glauerti_ – Kimberley Rock Monitor
> 
> _Varanus glebopalma_ – Black-Palmed Rock Monitor
> 
> _Varanus kingorum_ – Kings Rock Monitor
> 
> _Varanus mitchelli_ – Mitchell’s Water Monitor
> 
> _Varanus pilbarensis_ – Pilbara Rock Monitor
> 
> _Varanus primordius_ – Northern Blunt-Spined Monitor
> 
> _Varanus scalaris_ – Banded Tree Monitor
> 
> _Varanus semiremex_ – Rusty Monitor
> 
> _Varanus similis_ – Spotted Tree Monitor
> 
> _Varanus storri_ – Storr's Dwarf Monitor
> - _Varanus storri storri _– Eastern Storr's Monitor
> - _Varanus storri ocreatus_ – Western Storr's Monitor
> 
> _Varanus timorensis_ – Timor Monitor
> 
> _Varanus tristis_ – Black-Headed Monitor
> - _Varanus tristis tristis _– Black-Headed Monitor
> - _Varanus tristis orientalis_ – Freckled Monitor




Thank you so much this is awesome now for lots and lots and lots of research before even considering one.


----------



## TommyR

slizard said:


> Thank you so much this is awesome now for lots and lots and lots of research before even considering one.


Good luck on picking :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## TommyR

cold blooded beast said:


> stuff of my dreams


Just had to google verrrrrrrrry nice


----------



## cold blooded beast

TommyR said:


> Just had to google verrrrrrrrry nice


don't really know what sort of ££££ to be honest. . .and never seen one in the flesh. . .but pretty desperate to see one. . . .seems like a great bridge between dwarfs and the medium stuff (Mertensi)and looks so incredible even in pics


----------



## TommyR

cold blooded beast said:


> don't really know what sort of ££££ to be honest. . .and never seen one in the flesh. . .but pretty desperate to see one. . . .seems like a great bridge between dwarfs and the medium stuff (Mertensi)and looks so incredible even in pics


Well is some amazing looking dwarf's and bigger monitor's out there we all know that :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## cold blooded beast

TommyR said:


> Well is some amazing looking dwarf's and bigger monitor's out there we all know that :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


very true words:2thumb:. . . .catch ya soon fella


----------



## addictedtoreptiles

there such beautiful animals:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Robbrown 52

*Images of Kim please look at the Tail one especially*

Hi guys a few more images of Kim as he ? continues to grow the 1st couple please look at and coment on seriously please









Kimmies Tail









These others are justa few nice pics IMO ? also from today


























Thanks Robert


----------



## humphreys

Dazzz said:


> Your homework, courtesy of Jason
> 
> Complete list of Monitor Lizards from the Subgenus _Odatria._
> 
> _Varanus acanthurus_ – Spiny Tailed Monitor
> - _V. acanthurus acanthurus_ – Red Spiny Tailed Monitor
> - _V. acanthurus brachyurus_ – Common Spiny Tailed Monitor
> - _V. acanthurus insulanicus_ – Island Spiny Tailed Monitor
> 
> _Varanus auffenbergi_ – Peacock Monitor
> 
> _Varanus baritji_ – Black Spotted Spiny Tailed Monitor
> 
> _Varanus brevicauda_ – Short Tailed Monitor
> 
> _Varanus bushi_ – Pilbara Monitor
> 
> _Varanus caudolineatus_ – Stripe Tailed Monitor
> 
> _Varanus eremius_ – Desert Pygmy Monitor
> 
> _Varanus gilleni_ – Pygmy Mulga Monitor
> 
> _Varanus glauerti_ – Kimberley Rock Monitor
> 
> _Varanus glebopalma_ – Black-Palmed Rock Monitor
> 
> _Varanus kingorum_ – Kings Rock Monitor
> 
> _Varanus mitchelli_ – Mitchell’s Water Monitor
> 
> _Varanus pilbarensis_ – Pilbara Rock Monitor
> 
> _Varanus primordius_ – Northern Blunt-Spined Monitor
> 
> _Varanus scalaris_ – Banded Tree Monitor
> 
> _Varanus semiremex_ – Rusty Monitor
> 
> _Varanus similis_ – Spotted Tree Monitor
> 
> _Varanus storri_ – Storr's Dwarf Monitor
> - _Varanus storri storri _– Eastern Storr's Monitor
> - _Varanus storri ocreatus_ – Western Storr's Monitor
> 
> _Varanus timorensis_ – Timor Monitor
> 
> _Varanus tristis_ – Black-Headed Monitor
> - _Varanus tristis tristis _– Black-Headed Monitor
> - _Varanus tristis orientalis_ – Freckled Monitor


any one know where you could pick up half this list ???


----------



## TommyR

humphreys said:


> any one know where you could pick up half this list ???


Half of this list? That's a lot of monitor's probably speaking to alot of people on here, going to show's Hamm and doncaster etc and a big bank full of money.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

humphreys said:


> any one know where you could pick up half this list ???


about 3/4 of em... are available over here and over the pond good lucl hunting with some of them though.


----------



## humphreys

have any of you lads ever been to hamm ??? is it hard to get there or bring animals back into the country ?


----------



## adwraith

humphreys said:


> is it hard to get there or bring animals back into the country ?


i'm hoping to go in 2013, you can drive yourself but i think i'll be doing the coach seems easier, especially since i'll be going alone- if i had a car full of people to go with me it'd probably be the other way around.take a look on here. 
in terms of bringing stuff back they're your animals(as in not for a shop or whatever) so you can just bring them back. unless they're DWA/CITES listed when you need paperwork.somebody say if i'm wrong...i've never been just looked into the shows last year


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

adwraith said:


> i'm hoping to go in 2013, you can drive yourself but i think i'll be doing the coach seems easier, especially since i'll be going alone- if i had a car full of people to go with me it'd probably be the other way around.take a look on here.
> in terms of bringing stuff back they're your animals(as in not for a shop or whatever) so you can just bring them back. unless they're DWA/CITES listed when you need paperwork.somebody say if i'm wrong...i've never been just looked into the shows last year


You need cites paperwork for every animal you bring back over :2thumb:


----------



## Paul P

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> You need cites paperwork for every animal you bring back over :2thumb:


Proof of purchase off the seller ie a receipt and a slip of paper stating the breeders name , the sex of the animal and date of hatching is all thats required for most.


----------



## adwraith

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> You need cites paperwork for every animal you bring back over :2thumb:





Paul P said:


> Proof of purchase off the seller ie a receipt and a slip of paper stating the breeders name , the sex of the animal and date of hatching is all thats required for most.


leave it to the pro's to give a full answer...:lol2:


----------



## Paul P

Obviously DWA/CITES listed are exceptions and will need appropriate paper work, again this should be provided by the seller.


----------



## Robbrown 52

*worries about my Kim shedding*

Hi Guys sorry to be a pain but would you have a quick look at this pic of Kim's tail end, I posted it the other day but you may have missed it or thought it Ok so not worth a coment, but I am worried as people kept commenting on problems with shedding, have been keeping the big viv over 50% H2O






















Robbrown 52 said:


> Hi guys a few more images of Kim as he ? continues to grow the 1st couple please look at and coment on seriously please
> image
> 
> Kimmies Tail
> image
> 
> These others are justa few nice pics IMO ? also from today
> 
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Thanks Robert


----------



## Jimmy P

philipniceguy said:


> Posted these on another thread but as they are dwarf sp here you go people:
> 
> 
> Male proven kim (daddy of eggs in incubator)
> image
> image
> the proven pair
> image
> female proven (mummy of eggs in incubator)
> image
> image
> image
> younger male kim
> image


These are looking really awesome matey! :no1::2thumb:

Thanks

James


----------



## philipniceguy

shes looking gravid again people


----------



## TommyR

philipniceguy said:


> shes looking gravid again people
> 
> image


Wow again already


----------



## humphreys

morning ! ive noticed a reduction in my VTO's appetite as of late , hes shedding at the min do you think this could have something to do with it ? 


cheers ! jack


----------



## humphreys

not quite finished yet but what do you guys think ? he/shes still only small and im worried once he goes in here i wont ever see him so im trying to make it as full as possible , ( i remember seeing somewhere that the busier it is the more you will see your monitor ) its got about 6 inches soil sand mix substrate new arcadia slim line T5 unit , but whats people opinions ? he not in there yet still in his temp viv : victory:

this is what happens when you have 3 weeks off for christmas , you get bored and spend lol


----------



## humphreys

any opinions guys ?


----------



## Metzger

philipniceguy said:


> shes looking gravid again people
> 
> image


Wow, look a the tum on her, reminds me of xmas day... 



humphreys said:


> not quite finished yet but what do you guys think ? he/shes still only small and im worried once he goes in here i wont ever see him so im trying to make it as full as possible , ( i remember seeing somewhere that the busier it is the more you will see your monitor ) its got about 6 inches soil sand mix substrate new arcadia slim line T5 unit , but whats people opinions ? he not in there yet still in his temp viv : victory:
> 
> this is what happens when you have 3 weeks off for christmas , you get bored and spend lol
> 
> image


Looks nice for a youngsters, hollow corks tubes are a great additon too, especially to bask on and hide within - heat and security, a Monitors best friend : victory:
Is that a Pothos plant in there?


----------



## humphreys

it is pothos yer had some cuttings lying around , i no its bad for humans but is it ok in there ?


----------



## cold blooded beast

humphreys said:


> morning ! ive noticed a reduction in my VTO's appetite as of late , hes shedding at the min do you think this could have something to do with it ?
> 
> 
> cheers ! jack


can't say I've ever seen a drop in appetite when shedding. . . .mostly she goes through bugs at a fair rate. . .rarely. . . she slows down a touch. . .and I reduce whats offered if she's getting less active. . .usually in a week she's actively seeking food like a demented thing. . .chuck in some gut loaded/dusted bugs and WALLOP!. . .it's carnage as usual


----------



## humphreys

cold blooded beast said:


> can't say I've ever seen a drop in appetite when shedding. . . .mostly she goes through bugs at a fair rate. . .rarely. . . she slows down a touch. . .and I reduce whats offered if she's getting less active. . .usually in a week she's actively seeking food like a demented thing. . .chuck in some gut loaded/dusted bugs and WALLOP!. . .it's carnage as usual


i say a drop in appetite , ate a pretty large pinky so maybe not lol !


----------



## cold blooded beast

humphreys said:


> i say a drop in appetite , ate a pretty large pinky so maybe not lol !


I'm sure if all ya readings are fine. .then everything IS fine. . .just continue to observe n enjoy mate


----------



## Metzger

humphreys said:


> it is pothos yer had some cuttings lying around , i no its bad for humans but is it ok in there ?


Pothos plants are great, I've got some plans to (eventually) create a nice planted viv with Pothos in, I have some cuttings growing ready, just need to build the viv/get the species I want :blush:


----------



## humphreys

Metzger said:


> Pothos plants are great, I've got some plans to (eventually) create a nice planted viv with Pothos in, I have some cuttings growing ready, just need to build the viv/get the species I want :blush:


i think orginally i got my pothos from Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper they have several varieties , not sure if they will get on in this no real reason they shouldnt !


----------



## TommyR

humphreys said:


> i think orginally i got my pothos from Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper they have several varieties , not sure if they will get on in this no real reason they shouldnt !


Whats it like been kept in a tank with the heat?


----------



## humphreys

well i honestly dont know yet , the tank isnt finished yet so no heat etc in there , however its in the cool end and this is a very sturdy plant so i think it should be ok


----------



## Metzger

TommyR said:


> Whats it like been kept in a tank with the heat?


From a lot of the European enclosures I've seen (on google etc) they seem to use Pothos a lot, put in the cool end they seem to do well : victory:


----------



## humphreys

Metzger said:


> From a lot of the European enclosures I've seen (on google etc) they seem to use Pothos a lot, put in the cool end they seem to do well : victory:


once its established like in my crest / toad and palaudarium it goes mad !


----------



## TommyR

For you guys who dont go to the monitor and tegu thread

Has a clean out today and found a camera but think its worse than my phone lol so apologies again.




























and some of my pooches


----------



## humphreys

mate bloody jealous , debating on adding another in with mine , he/she was in a trio in the shop ! wat do you think about adding one from the group he was in at the shop ?


----------



## TommyR

humphreys said:


> mate bloody jealous , debating on adding another in with mine , he/she was in a trio in the shop ! wat do you think about adding one from the group he was in at the shop ?


Not a clue what would happen could go either way really mate, should have bought them as a trio, when introducing new lizards would be best doing it in a new tank rather than the one your VTO lives in currently.


----------



## humphreys

well ive jsut got a 4x2x2 and im currently kitting it out now ! hmm i am tempted !


----------



## TommyR

humphreys said:


> well ive jsut got a 4x2x2 and im currently kitting it out now ! hmm i am tempted !


If you do, make sure you have a spare viv incase you need to seperate them if they dont get on.


----------



## humphreys

thats my worry ! if you dont mind me asking what did you pay for the trio ?


----------



## Everard247

Im looking into getting pygmy mulgas or timor monitors in the future and want some advice on the substrate depth. Ive kept ackies and boscs, and know these need a deep substrate, but do the pygmy mulgas or timors need the same depth? I want to know if them being more arboreal means a deep substrate would be useful, or if it should just be deep enough for them to dig if they want? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Stivali

Everard247 said:


> Im looking into getting pygmy mulgas or timor monitors in the future and want some advice on the substrate depth. Ive kept ackies and boscs, and know these need a deep substrate, but do the pygmy mulgas or timors need the same depth? I want to know if them being more arboreal means a deep substrate would be useful, or if it should just be deep enough for them to dig if they want? Thanks for any help.


 I've given my Gilleni 14 inches of substrate and it's working out OK. The main point is that it is deep enough to hold moisture for a long time so that it can add too the viv humidity and keep things stable - if the substrate is too shallow you'll be misting non stop.
I still have one area that is 2 foot deep and heated for nesting.


----------



## Barlow

Everard247 said:


> Im looking into getting pygmy mulgas or timor monitors in the future and want some advice on the substrate depth. Ive kept ackies and boscs, and know these need a deep substrate, but do the pygmy mulgas or timors need the same depth? I want to know if them being more arboreal means a deep substrate would be useful, or if it should just be deep enough for them to dig if they want? Thanks for any help.


 Timors can and do burrow, I've not kept gilleni but I'm sure they would. Deep substrate helps with humidity in the viv and provides the monitors with somewhere to lay their eggs. I'm not a fan of nestboxes as you are giving the monitor no choices on where to nest, whereas with a deep substrate throughout the viv the females has options to choose where to lay. That said, success is often had with nestboxes but you have to get the conditions spot on.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Everard247 said:


> Im looking into getting pygmy mulgas or timor monitors in the future and want some advice on the substrate depth. Ive kept ackies and boscs, and know these need a deep substrate, but do the pygmy mulgas or timors need the same depth? I want to know if them being more arboreal means a deep substrate would be useful, or if it should just be deep enough for them to dig if they want? Thanks for any help.


Substrate depth is more important than height no matter the species of monitor with the exception of lacies/heath monitors... 

We can talk about arboreal all we like, 30' tree... 6' viv... :hmm:

Anyway timorensis are most deffinite burrowers id use around 15" of soil/sand with a further 2/3" of leaf litter on top. 

2/3' of usable height in there viv is plenty id use a 5 by 3 by 2 for preferance, 

id make it a very busy viv... and if i was you id go for the gillenii... youll get more out of keeping them. 

timors are shy and do not take to captivity well in my opinion there one of those species that should be left in the wild.


----------



## Stivali

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> id make it a very busy viv... and if i was you id go for the gillenii... youll get more out of keeping them.
> 
> timors are shy and do not take to captivity well in my opinion there one of those species that should be left in the wild.


I second that - Timors are not ideal captives by a long stretch and will be secretive and easily stressed, but Gilleni seem to thrive. Very outgoing and inquisitive - extremely active and LOTS of fun to watch.


----------



## kitschyduck

Just a heads up to anyone who's interested - I'm selling my 1 year old ackies:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/927518-male-yellow-ackie-sale-norwich.html


----------



## piebaldlover

hey guys 
Im after some tips and advice on keeping kimberly rock monitors and have been sent here :2thumb:
Hopefully will be getting a couple of these awesome reps and just wanted to hear from people who all ready own them as so I can get my set up spot on for them.
Ive done alot of research but its always nice to here from people who own .
Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## TommyR

piebaldlover said:


> hey guys
> Im after some tips and advice on keeping kimberly rock monitors and have been sent here :2thumb:
> Hopefully will be getting a couple of these awesome reps and just wanted to hear from people who all ready own them as so I can get my set up spot on for them.
> Ive done alot of research but its always nice to here from people who own .
> Any advice would be appreciated.



Hopefully people who own them can give you some good tips mate, but hopefully you've looked through and seen pics already :2thumb:


----------



## piebaldlover

yeah Ive had a good look through  
And got some great ideas for set up ect just read different things regarding humidity and temps as always everyone does things differently. 
Just wanna get it right for these great little chaps.


----------



## Robbrown 52

piebaldlover said:


> hey guys
> Im after some tips and advice on keeping kimberly rock monitors and have been sent here :2thumb:
> Hopefully will be getting a couple of these awesome reps and just wanted to hear from people who all ready own them as so I can get my set up spot on for them.
> Ive done alot of research but its always nice to here from people who own .
> Any advice would be appreciated.


Hi I am fairly new to Kimberleys also but ffound the following care sheet very useful Odatria.net Odatria.net - Varanus glauerti there are others, this thread has been a quiet of late but advice is also available on the http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/207665-monitors-tegus.html lots of useful info and always active so that although they all keep some of the larger monitors, they are also well versed in the care of all monitors and seem to be ahead of the game and most books and websites on the care of these amazing lizards
In things like building a Viv big is best I have a 4ft X 4Ft X 2Ft and they use all of it and it has 12" sand soil mix and is full of rocks, slate and wood plus plastic veg to add more hidding places , buissier the better in some respects, stops them from getting bored more like nature, bit more difficult to clear but better to look at and better for them.
If you look back through my posts to these 2 threads you will see the sort of questions I felt needed answers.
hope this is of some use,
Yours Robert


----------



## piebaldlover

thanks Robert :2thumb:
Its a toss up between kimberlys or green tree monitors at the mo swaying more towards the kims if im honest ! 
As you say theres not that much info out there sadly most of the bits you've given me ive found already as that seems to be it lol! 
How are you finding your little guys do you handle or more a display rep for you? 
Any info from someone else that's new to them would be great :notworthy:


----------



## TommyR

philipniceguy said:


> I got kimberleys in the incubator which when hatched will be £350 each or two for £600 or 4 for £1000:2thumb:. I have 2.2.0 kims and out of them all only 1 readily seeks me out as your see here.
> 
> Female younger kimberley rock monitor climbing over me. - YouTube
> 
> BUT I would not recommend handling any varanus sp unless they seek you out :2thumb:


Here you go mate watch this video, but every monitor has its own personality so may be okay to handle may not be okay to handle will take work to earn trust. Some people chose to want to handle them some chose not too and take a hands off approach unless needed to handle when cleaning or transporting etc.

List some things you want to know then people can answer


----------



## TommyR

Currently shedding 


















Bit of length all tail of course 




































Bad tongue shot


----------



## piebaldlover

thanks hun will have a look in a min:2thumb:
So far im getting a 4ft viv for them which will be upgraded when needed , substrate I understand is top soil and play sand mix some say 50/50 others 30/70 which has to be thick to keep up humidity .
basking temp of 90-100f and lots of hiding and climbing places ,plants and that there mini dustbins and eat most things?
Is there anything Ive missed or got wrong ??basking temps?? as some places say warmer? and some not to worry about humidity?
And also do they need uv? and can heat lighting go off at night ?
sorry if I have asked any daft questions but want to get it spot on for little guys :blush:


----------



## piebaldlover

tah for the vid fab stuff nice to know, id like to take the time to tame them if poss


----------



## TommyR

piebaldlover said:


> thanks hun will have a look in a min:2thumb:
> So far im getting a 4ft viv for them which will be upgraded when needed , substrate I understand is top soil and play sand mix some say 50/50 others 30/70 which has to be thick to keep up humidity .
> basking temp of 90-100f and lots of hiding and climbing places ,plants and that there mini dustbins and eat most things?
> Is there anything Ive missed or got wrong ??basking temps?? as some places say warmer? and some not to worry about humidity?
> And also do they need uv? and can heat lighting go off at night ?
> sorry if I have asked any daft questions but want to get it spot on for little guys :blush:


Dont worry of course the husbandry needs to be right, basking temps 120-150f, Humidity is something that needs to be supplied for your lizards indeed. Supplying UV has its advantages so would supply it some people say it has its perks but some people say it is not needed so it is down to personal preference. Yes heating can go of at night aslong as you can keep the room at a steady temp and doesnt get too cold, buy a cheap timer from tesco or somewhere similar and attach it to your light's to go off at a time you set and a time to come back on in the morning saves doing it manually, cant remember correct term for the timers. Your wooden viv will need to be sealed and varnished with several coats to hold high humidity and stop your viv falling to pieces.


----------



## piebaldlover

fantastic thanks !!!! I feel more reassured now 
Yours are stunning some fantastic pics !!! 
Any idea why these guys are so rare never really hear of that many people keeping them ? or the green tree monitors and there both such awesome reps x


----------



## TommyR

piebaldlover said:


> fantastic thanks !!!! I feel more reassured now
> Yours are stunning some fantastic pics !!!
> Any idea why these guys are so rare never really hear of that many people keeping them ? or the green tree monitors and there both such awesome reps x




which guys? Kims or VTO? Not many people over here have had success with prasinus(green tree monitors) with mating, but few people I know have had success with kims, philipniceguy has some eggs cooking at the minute and Bill33 has just hatched some which are up for sale at the minute.

Thank you  and no problem x


----------



## kitschyduck

I still have two male ackies for sale here: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=927518

They're in a 4' wide x 18" deep x 4' tall viv at the mo and I'm not comfortable keeping them in a viv this small even if I got a female to replace one of them. I'm going to focus on my BTS and snakes now, so I need the space. Make an offer if you feel £100 each is too much.


----------



## TommyR




----------



## getdown

://www.zoonen.com/res/user/3301568/galleri/3522415/img_2161_orig_SE.jpg[IMG]


----------



## getdown




----------



## TommyR

Very nice ackie


----------



## getdown

TommyR said:


> Very nice ackie


thank you, i bought it as a hatchling: victory:


----------



## TommyR

Just the one you own? looks good


----------



## getdown

TommyR said:


> Just the one you own? looks good


yes, only got one.
love these smaller monitors full off energy. 
I would love some storr`s ore tristis someday 

Nice VTO you got as well:2thumb:


----------



## TommyR

getdown said:


> yes, only got one.
> love these smaller monitors full off energy.
> I would love some storr`s ore tristis someday
> 
> Nice VTO you got as well:2thumb:


Ackies are awesome mate  had a pair myself not too long ago but now im keeping a trio of VTO's  
Nice one.


----------



## trvrtemp

*my ackies are fighting*

hi i found 2 of my young yellow ackies fighting last night and was wondering if there was any advice out there. they are only 16ish weeks old and i have found them having arguments before but this time one had the other by the head ane was flipping it over very worried !!


----------



## Barlow

trvrtemp said:


> hi i found 2 of my young yellow ackies fighting last night and was wondering if there was any advice out there. they are only 16ish weeks old and i have found them having arguments before but this time one had the other by the head ane was flipping it over very worried !!


 I wouldn't be too worried at the moment mate. While they are growing up together it is common for them to have the occasional wrestle. Always have a spare viv ready to seperate them though. If it becomes a thing that happens every time they are out together and one is bullying the other off the food and basking spot it can be good to seperate for a while.


----------



## trvrtemp

thanks that helps put my mind at rest they are all eating well and bask together with no problum


----------



## Lukeh90

*Bad news*

Hey!
After a bit of bad news I am looking for a baby ackie again. I found and reserved one and was getting it in 2 weeks but I just received a phone call off the breeder and sadly he/she was found dead this morning. they didn't know the cause of death but said that his underside was black. Anybody have any ideas? 
If anybody knows of any please get in touch


----------



## TommyR

Lukeh90 said:


> Hey!
> After a bit of bad news I am looking for a baby ackie again. I found and reserved one and was getting it in 2 weeks but I just received a phone call off the breeder and sadly he/she was found dead this morning. they didn't know the cause of death but said that his underside was black. Anybody have any ideas?
> If anybody knows of any please get in touch


Think a few breeders on here have eggs cooking, stivali and not sure who else but is others.


----------



## Lukeh90

TommyR said:


> Think a few breeders on here have eggs cooking, stivali and not sure who else but is others.


Ahh awesome thanks a lot.


----------



## Metzger

We're a bit far from Wales, but we'll have some hatching in March, hopefully available in April : victory:


----------



## Jamesferrassie

my three ackies


----------



## Barlow

Jamesferrassie said:


> my three ackies
> 
> image


Nice. 3 males?


----------



## Lukeh90

Thanks for the help guys. I just found some hatchlings on preloved in Manchester ready next week. Need to find a courier now


----------



## Jamesferrassie

Barlow said:


> Nice. 3 males?


Ive been told by some people on here 2 males one female. well im hoping i have a female in there haha!


----------



## Barlow

Bottom 2 definate males. Top one looks male from that angle but dorsal patterning is different. Are they all clutchmates? Photos from above are best for Sexing tbh.


----------



## Jamesferrassie

Barlow said:


> Bottom 2 definate males. Top one looks male from that angle but dorsal patterning is different. Are they all clutchmates? Photos from above are best for Sexing tbh.


the bottom 2 are frm the same clutch and the top 1 was bought later on. It was advertised as a female in the reptile store hence why i bought it!

will get some pictures from above of the potential female.


----------



## Jamesferrassie




----------



## Barlow

Jamesferrassie said:


> image


 Tricky one that to be honest. Dorsal patterning suggests female but head, neck and tailbase all look beefier than a females normally do. It might be a subordinate male. Was it housed on it's own at the shop you bought it from? I would have expected eggs by now from an ackie that size if it was female. How long have you had it?


----------



## Jamesferrassie

Barlow said:


> Tricky one that to be honest. Dorsal patterning suggests female but head, neck and tailbase all look beefier than a females normally do. It might be a subordinate male. Was it housed on it's own at the shop you bought it from? I would have expected eggs by now from an ackie that size if it was female. How long have you had it?


yeah thats my worries, really dont want 3 males!
from the side its head looks really pointy compared to the other two whom have a stumpy looking nose.

it was housed on is own and they said it was 7 months when i bought it. I got this Ackie about 4 months ago now?


----------



## Barlow

Jamesferrassie said:


> yeah thats my worries, really dont want 3 males!
> from the side its head looks really pointy compared to the other two whom have a stumpy looking nose.
> 
> it was housed on is own and they said it was 7 months when i bought it. I got this Ackie about 4 months ago now?


 The only way to be 100% sure is to see if it lays eggs. Just keep feeding it loads and see how it goes.


----------



## Paul P

Jamesferrassie said:


> image


Ill stick my head on the block and say male, have any of the others tried mounting it? They all look to be breeding size, so something should have occured by now, suggesting an all male group.


----------



## Barlow

Paul P said:


> Ill stick my head on the block and say male, have any of the others tried mounting it? They all look to be breeding size, so something should have occured by now, suggesting an all male group.


 I'm inclined to agree Paul, strange dorsal patterning for a male though.


----------



## Paul P

Barlow said:


> I'm inclined to agree Paul, strange dorsal patterning for a male though.



It certainly isnt as defined as most males Chris I agree with you there, but looking at the body shape I'll still go with it being male.


----------



## Jamesferrassie

was really hoping that this wasnt the case! 
in regards to mounting its just the bottom two that do any kind of mounting. but am i right to believe this will be for dominance?

The he/she eats like an absolute pig as well compared to the other two and digs constantly!
will try and get a more defined picture from above and the side just to be sure :lol2:


----------



## Barlow

Jamesferrassie said:


> was really hoping that this wasnt the case!
> in regards to mounting its just the bottom two that do any kind of mounting. but am i right to believe this will be for dominance?
> 
> The he/she eats like an absolute pig as well compared to the other two and digs constantly!
> will try and get a more defined picture from above and the side just to be sure :lol2:


 It could still throw you a curveball and lay eggs but I do think male.


----------



## jb1962

I see more threads from owner's that still don't use search and read this thread and learn from the long term owners.
Maybe this thread should be a sticky and then dwarf's won't suffer.

Now my question..
What is the best way to introduce a male ackie to a female.
And what is needed for breeding.


----------



## jb1962

TommyR said:


> For you guys who dont go to the monitor and tegu thread
> 
> Has a clean out today and found a camera but think its worse than my phone lol so apologies again.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> and some of my pooches
> image
> 
> image


What is used for the backing?..
I like it!.


----------



## jb1962

Here's my one and shedding great.


----------



## jb1962




----------



## TommyR

jb1962 said:


> I see more threads from owner's that still don't use search and read this thread and learn from the long term owners.
> Maybe this thread should be a sticky and then dwarf's won't suffer.
> 
> Now my question..
> What is the best way to introduce a male ackie to a female.
> And what is needed for breeding.


 
Even if it gets sticky people still wont use search tbh, is no need to sticky this thread really . Have you found a female?  Be hard to come by mate.



jb1962 said:


> What is used for the backing?..
> I like it!.


 
Chicken wire and concrete : victory:


----------



## jb1962

TommyR said:


> Even if it gets sticky people still wont use search tbh, is no need to sticky this thread really . Have you found a female?  Be hard to come by mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken wire and concrete : victory:


Think mine is female!.. The breeder Stu. Said he thought it was female and spoke to other's think the same.

You did a great job with the background


----------



## TommyR

jb1962 said:


> Think mine is female!.. The breeder Stu. Said he thought it was female and spoke to other's think the same.
> 
> You did a great job with the background


Have you asked people on here? I was told I had a pair but turned out I had two males, best to be 100% sure before taking a step into getting another one mate.

I purchased it like this mate, but is an awesome tank might have a go at building a new tank in the summer for my trio and have a go at a background .


----------



## jb1962

TommyR said:


> Have you asked people on here? I was told I had a pair but turned out I had two males, best to be 100% sure before taking a step into getting another one mate.
> 
> I purchased it like this mate, but is an awesome tank might have a go at building a new tank in the summer for my trio and have a go at a background .


Not had real luck with ideas of it's sex on here.
I might take her/him to a reptile shop for sexing!..

Yeah I would like to see how you get on building your own viv.


----------



## TommyR

jb1962 said:


> Not had real luck with ideas of it's sex on here.
> I might take her/him to a reptile shop for sexing!..
> 
> Yeah I would like to see how you get on building your own viv.


 
Hope one of the regulars on here can help you out mate have they said if male or female on here? 

Me too haha shouldnt be too bad will be a while yet though.


----------



## kitschyduck

Jamesferrassie said:


> my three ackies
> 
> image


Wow, they look nice and big!


----------



## jb1962

TommyR said:


> Hope one of the regulars on here can help you out mate have they said if male or female on here?
> 
> Me too haha shouldnt be too bad will be a while yet though.


Two said possible female because of head shape!..


----------



## Stivali

jb1962 said:


> Two said possible female because of head shape!..


Yup - female, by head shape and markings..


----------



## TommyR

jb1962 said:


> Two said possible female because of head shape!..


Lucky you mate and stivali has said too very nice, If you want a male get one mate plenty about hard to say how it will go though.


----------



## cagnaj96

Is there any breeders of ackies in the north west?


----------



## iwantacrestie

cagnaj96 said:


> Is there any breeders of ackies in the north west?


I've been looking myself. Would be nice if there is anyone and selling hatchlings at a decent price. Let me know if you find any


----------



## cagnaj96

iwantacrestie said:


> I've been looking myself. Would be nice if there is anyone and selling hatchlings at a decent price. Let me know if you find any


Will do


----------



## jb1962

Stivali said:


> Yup - female, by head shape and markings..


Thanks


----------



## jb1962

TommyR said:


> Lucky you mate and stivali has said too very nice, If you want a male get one mate plenty about hard to say how it will go though.


Yeah I was told to be careful as female's can kill male's!!


----------



## TommyR

jb1962 said:


> Yeah I was told to be careful as female's can kill male's!!


 
Yeah this is true, will just have to take the introduction step by step and slow see how it goes.


----------



## jb1962

TommyR said:


> Yeah this is true, will just have to take the introduction step by step and slow see how it goes.


Yep!.. But I now have to research about incubator and do's and don'ts ..
Then I have to get a bigger viv and I'll use the three foot just incase I have to.


----------



## TommyR

Suspected male starting to shed









The other two



























Bit of feeding today


----------



## tremerz97

hi guys how much are ackies going for these days?


----------



## Lottieee

tremerz97 said:


> hi guys how much are ackies going for these days?


I've seen them for sale in the classifieds between £75-125+


----------



## tremerz97

Lottieee said:


> I've seen them for sale in the classifieds between £75-125+


ok thanks!


----------



## TommyR

tremerz97 said:


> ok thanks!


Dont rush yourself dude youve been told before : victory:


----------



## Lottieee

TommyR said:


> Dont rush yourself dude youve been told before : victory:


Thought that was aimed at me then :lol2:


----------



## TommyR

Lottieee said:


> Thought that was aimed at me then :lol2:


Haha Nope dear I know your saving £££ and done major research :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## tremerz97

TommyR said:


> Dont rush yourself dude youve been told before : victory:


 im not m8. got a part time job now which is getting me £25 a week plus and extra £50 a monthfrom my dad! im just looking into what to get next! something larger than beardies. its out of and ackie a tegu a bosc or an iggy. ill work towards it every week i get paid! :2thumb:


----------



## TommyR

tremerz97 said:


> im not m8. got a part time job now which is getting me £25 a week plus and extra £50 a monthfrom my dad! im just looking into what to get next! something larger than beardies. its out of and ackie a tegu a bosc or an iggy. ill work towards it every week i get paid! :2thumb:


Good job mate hopefully get your tanks sorted for your CWD etc mate then in the future look into something. Is no rush got rest of your life


----------



## tremerz97

TommyR said:


> Good job mate hopefully get your tanks sorted for your CWD etc mate then in the future look into something. Is no rush got rest of your life


 i know starting cwd build in a couple of days! so gunna get that sorted first!


----------



## TommyR

tremerz97 said:


> i know starting cwd build in a couple of days! so gunna get that sorted first!


Good stuff :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/207665-monitors-tegus-7433.html
my little sweetie:flrt:


----------



## TommyR

I post a lot but so :lol2:

Had a clean out today so got a few more pics why not


----------



## jaylikesbeef

Some Gillens from Down Under


----------



## Paul P

jaylikesbeef said:


> Some Gillens from Down Under
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Nice looking specimens, are cb or wild caught?


----------



## jaylikesbeef

Thanks Paul. These were captive breed, as catching reptiles from the wild is illegal in Australia (except for Tasmania).


----------



## Gregg M

Female Kimberly rock.


----------



## Paul P

jaylikesbeef said:


> Thanks Paul. These were captive breed, as catching reptiles from the wild is illegal in Australia (except for Tasmania).


I see with yours, the males tend to dwarf the females dont they, Its the same with my gilleni aswell.


----------



## Paul P

Gregg M said:


> Female Kimberly rock.
> 
> image


What about a few updated shots of your baby kingorum Gregg, be nice to see how they are doing :2thumb:


----------



## Gregg M

They arent babies anymore. They are adult sized.


----------



## Metzger

jaylikesbeef said:


> Some Gillens from Down Under
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Lovely looking Gilleni you have! :mf_dribble:



Gregg M said:


> Female Kimberly rock.
> 
> image


What an awesome face :2thumb:



Paul P said:


> I see with yours, the males tend to dwarf the females dont they, Its the same with my gilleni aswell.
> 
> image


That's quite a sweet shot, looks very coupley 



Gregg M said:


> They arent babies anymore. They are adult sized.
> 
> image
> 
> image


Really nice clear head shots, love them! : victory:


----------



## rep-it




----------



## Metzger

rep-it said:


> image


 
You made me dribble again! :mf_dribble:

Awesome VTT :no1:


----------



## kitschyduck

Wow, I've never actually seen that species before


----------



## Terp91

Hey all, been reading through this thread the past week or two and finally decided to register. I have a pair of timors and was wondering if any of you've bred them before, hoping to gain some insight from an experienced lot. Had a bit of trouble with mine so they've been temporarily separated till I'm sure their enclosure is up to snuff for laying.


----------



## LizardKing16

hi i have 4 ackies when they bask they fall a sleep for a minute or two then get and one of the females got pregnantshe laid the eggs but i cant find them someone said they might of been eating but shes not as active as she was she only laid them today


----------



## Barlow

Terp91 said:


> Hey all, been reading through this thread the past week or two and finally decided to register. I have a pair of timors and was wondering if any of you've bred them before, hoping to gain some insight from an experienced lot. Had a bit of trouble with mine so they've been temporarily separated till I'm sure their enclosure is up to snuff for laying.


Hi mate. I have kept and bred auffenbergi (blue spot timors). What trouble have you had exactly?


----------



## Barlow

Kims are growing well.

















I've got 3 definate males and here's a photo of the one I'm hoping is female. I'm still not sure though so keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Terp91

Barlow said:


> Hi mate. I have kept and bred auffenbergi (blue spot timors). What trouble have you had exactly?


A short while after introducing them I observed copulation over a couple of days. About a month later the female deposited 4 infertile eggs in their water container. She had test dug a bit but not much and I was having trouble getting her food intake to increase beforehand. I separated the male about a week before laying to help keep her from being stressed but it didn't seem to help much, they are staying separated until she puts back on some weight. I'm mostly just concerned about why she didn't nest properly and how to improve the enclosure so she can/will in the future.

The current enclosure is just over 4'x2'x5.5' lwh with about 15" of soil/sand mix. They have three basking sites (one each 125, 135, 140F), multiple hides, a large water dish, and branches around the cage. Diet consists mainly of dusted crix and dubia, with mealies, waxworms, egg (scrambled whole), krill, guppies, and fuzzy mice each once or twice a month.

Does any of this stand out to you as possible indicators of why she had the trouble nesting? Also do you have any pics of how you had the auffies enclosure setup?

EDIT: Great looking kims btw, wish they were more widely available over here!


----------



## Barlow

Terp91 said:


> A short while after introducing them I observed copulation over a couple of days. About a month later the female deposited 4 infertile eggs in their water container. She had test dug a bit but not much and I was having trouble getting her food intake to increase beforehand. I separated the male about a week before laying to help keep her from being stressed but it didn't seem to help much, they are staying separated until she puts back on some weight. I'm mostly just concerned about why she didn't nest properly and how to improve the enclosure so she can/will in the future.
> 
> The current enclosure is just over 4'x2'x5.5' lwh with about 15" of soil/sand mix. They have three basking sites (one each 125, 135, 140F), multiple hides, a large water dish, and branches around the cage. Diet consists mainly of dusted crix and dubia, with mealies, waxworms, egg (scrambled whole), krill, guppies, and fuzzy mice each once or twice a month.
> 
> Does any of this stand out to you as possible indicators of why she had the trouble nesting? Also do you have any pics of how you had the auffies enclosure setup?
> 
> EDIT: Great looking kims btw, wish they were more widely available over here!


Hi mate. I've not got any pics of the set up they bred in. It was 7x2x4 lwh. They had around 12" of soil/sand with a further 6" of leaflitter on top. Lots of cork tubes to hide in. I fed mostly crix, roaches and mice. They used to get a few mice every week. I would stay away from the scrambled egg. My female never nested in the sand/soil mix. She successfully nested in a large cork tube that I capped off at both ends and added a small access hole at the top.
Here it is.









This was filled with leaflitter.
Here it is after I dug for eggs.









Here is the leaf litter I dug out of it









I only got to the eggs in time for one clutch. I found them really tricky as they are so secretive and it was hard to know when to dig for eggs. I never once witnessed copulation. I successfully hatched the first clutch though.









I didn't use the SIMS for incubation, I just placed them in there as I dug for them.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> Kims are growing well.
> image
> image
> 
> I've got 3 definate males and here's a photo of the one I'm hoping is female. I'm still not sure though so keeping my fingers crossed.
> image


 
looking good buddy :2thumb:


----------



## Terp91

Barlow said:


> Hi mate. I've not got any pics of the set up they bred in. It was 7x2x4 lwh. They had around 12" of soil/sand with a further 6" of leaflitter on top. Lots of cork tubes to hide in. I fed mostly crix, roaches and mice. They used to get a few mice every week. I would stay away from the scrambled egg. My female never nested in the sand/soil mix. She successfully nested in a large cork tube that I capped off at both ends and added a small access hole at the top.
> Here it is.
> image
> 
> I only got to the eggs in time for one clutch. I found them really tricky as they are so secretive and it was hard to know when to dig for eggs. I never once witnessed copulation. I successfully hatched the first clutch though.
> 
> I didn't use the SIMS for incubation, I just placed them in there as I dug for them.


Thank you for the detailed reply. I'm hoping to pick up some more cork tubes and flats at a show next weekend, I'll do that with a larger tube if I can find one. Do you think adding a nesting box up high would be a good idea as well? I'm planning to gather some leaf litter to add in as right now its a bit sparse, only an inch or two of it.

I've been continually surprised by how bold mine are after how timid everyone says they can be. My male is a bit spastic and doesn't let me near him too much but the female is great long as I don't try to restrain her.

Any reason in particular to avoid egg? I figured the calcium and protein in it would be good for them.


----------



## jb1962

Barlow said:


> Hi mate. I've not got any pics of the set up they bred in. It was 7x2x4 lwh. They had around 12" of soil/sand with a further 6" of leaflitter on top. Lots of cork tubes to hide in. I fed mostly crix, roaches and mice. They used to get a few mice every week. I would stay away from the scrambled egg. My female never nested in the sand/soil mix. She successfully nested in a large cork tube that I capped off at both ends and added a small access hole at the top.
> Here it is.
> image
> 
> This was filled with leaflitter.
> Here it is after I dug for eggs.
> image
> 
> Here is the leaf litter I dug out of it
> image
> 
> I only got to the eggs in time for one clutch. I found them really tricky as they are so secretive and it was hard to know when to dig for eggs. I never once witnessed copulation. I successfully hatched the first clutch though.
> image
> 
> I didn't use the SIMS for incubation, I just placed them in there as I dug for them.
> 
> image
> image
> image


What did you use for incubator?..
And did you need to turn the eggs?


----------



## TommyR

jb1962 said:


> What did you use for incubator?..
> And did you need to turn the eggs?


Dont think you should turn any eggs pretty sure it kills them


----------



## kitschyduck

I've asked here if my ackies could be sexed by you guys before. I also messaged Barlow with a video of my ackies and he said I had two males fighting for dominance. However, over on the thread I'm selling my ackies (http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=931731) it seems it might still be up for debate.

To settle it once and for all I took some more photos for another opinion. Let me know what you think!

Caliban:


















Varanus:


----------



## TommyR

kitschyduck said:


> I've asked here if my ackies could be sexed by you guys before. I also messaged Barlow with a video of my ackies and he said I had two males fighting for dominance. However, over on the thread I'm selling my ackies (Eastern Ackies / Dwarf monitors for sale in Norwich - Reptile Forums) it seems it might still be up for debate.
> 
> To settle it once and for all I took some more photos for another opinion. Let me know what you think!
> 
> Caliban:
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Varanus:
> image
> 
> image


Head shots from above will let people help sex them, I do not have a clue when it comes to this but if barlow has told you two males then two males mate wouldnt think twice about disagreeing with his word on it. I seen your thread of you selling them and the person doesn't seem to know much about ackies from their post they say they own them but saying not to listen to people on here and get it sexed which would just mean asking another persons opinion? :S


----------



## kitschyduck

Yeah, I pretty much value Barlow's opinion above all else but I hadn't uploaded head shots until now. Hopefully these pics will silence any doubt


----------



## TommyR

kitschyduck said:


> Yeah, I pretty much value Barlow's opinion above all else but I hadn't uploaded head shots until now. Hopefully these pics will silence any doubt


Think you need a shot from above mate aiming at the top of the ackies head rather than a side view, would be much better.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Barlow said:


> Hi mate. I've not got any pics of the set up they bred in. It was 7x2x4 lwh. They had around 12" of soil/sand with a further 6" of leaflitter on top. Lots of cork tubes to hide in. I fed mostly crix, roaches and mice. They used to get a few mice every week. I would stay away from the scrambled egg. My female never nested in the sand/soil mix. She successfully nested in a large cork tube that I capped off at both ends and added a small access hole at the top.
> Here it is.
> image
> 
> This was filled with leaflitter.
> Here it is after I dug for eggs.
> image
> 
> Here is the leaf litter I dug out of it
> image
> 
> I only got to the eggs in time for one clutch. I found them really tricky as they are so secretive and it was hard to know when to dig for eggs. I never once witnessed copulation. I successfully hatched the first clutch though.
> image
> 
> I didn't use the SIMS for incubation, I just placed them in there as I dug for them.
> 
> image
> image
> image


those are the sort of pics that you just can't help but smile at. . . . . I can't believe I had ample opportunity to talk at length and pick your brains the other weekend. . . .just felt so wiped out (under the weather) I let the chance slip. . .pretty RFUKed off at myself tbh:blush:


----------



## kitschyduck

TommyR said:


> Think you need a shot from above mate aiming at the top of the ackies head rather than a side view, would be much better.


OH! Ok, as you can see, I have no idea what I'm doing! I'll get some more photos tomorrow evening


----------



## TommyR

kitschyduck said:


> OH! Ok, as you can see, I have no idea what I'm doing! I'll get some more photos tomorrow evening


Okay mate people can give you a definite answer then but sure some people have seen your video and give you their opinion.


----------



## Gregg M

Barlow said:


> I didn't use the SIMS for incubation, I just placed them in there as I dug for them.


Why not damn it??? LOL


----------



## Paul P

kitschyduck said:


> I've asked here if my ackies could be sexed by you guys before. I also messaged Barlow with a video of my ackies and he said I had two males fighting for dominance. However, over on the thread I'm selling my ackies (Eastern Ackies / Dwarf monitors for sale in Norwich - Reptile Forums) it seems it might still be up for debate.
> 
> To settle it once and for all I took some more photos for another opinion. Let me know what you think!
> 
> Caliban:
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Varanus:
> image
> 
> image


Seriously, youve have had it on several accounts that your ackies are indeed both male, youve questioned it again because someone else that clearly knows nothing about ackies said this may not be the case, lol

Im sure if you post enough times one will indeed turn into a female :gasp:










How many eggs did I get from this breeding I wonder?
Answer is none, they are both male and its very common behaviour :bash:


----------



## kitschyduck

Paul P said:


> Seriously, youve have had it on several accounts that your ackies are indeed both male, youve questioned it again because someone else that clearly knows nothing about ackies said this may not be the case, lol
> 
> Im sure if you post enough times one will indeed turn into a female :gasp:
> 
> image
> 
> How many eggs did I get from this breeding I wonder?
> Answer is none, they are both male and its very common behaviour :bash:


Cheers Paul, and I'm sorry if I'm annoying anyone here for asking again - I just wanted some more ammunition to those that doubt their sex while I'm trying to sell them. I'm sincerely sorry for bugging you guys.


----------



## varanus87

kitschyduck said:


> Cheers Paul, and I'm sorry if I'm annoying anyone here for asking again - I just wanted some more ammunition to those that doubt their sex while I'm trying to sell them. I'm sincerely sorry for bugging you guys.


Don't b sorry .... Just don't do it again ...:lol2::whistling2:


Do wot u want m8 it's a forum .... Ull get the same answers u did before ... 
:2thumb:


----------



## Paul P

kitschyduck said:


> Cheers Paul, and I'm sorry if I'm annoying anyone here for asking again - I just wanted some more ammunition to those that doubt their sex while I'm trying to sell them. I'm sincerely sorry for bugging you guys.


I didn't mean to sound tricky, honest, just stating the facts : victory:

I realise sometimes we doubt ourselves, Ive attached a pic, it contains 3 animals, one you would assume is a female just by the photo alone. Its sometimes easy to get their gender wrong
These are infact also all male.


----------



## kitschyduck

varanus87 said:


> Don't b sorry .... Just don't do it again ...:lol2::whistling2:
> 
> 
> Do wot u want m8 it's a forum .... Ull get the same answers u did before ...
> :2thumb:


lol, I'll leave it as case closed I think :blush:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Paul P said:


> I didn't mean to sound tricky, honest, just stating the facts : victory:
> 
> I realise sometimes we doubt ourselves, Ive attached a pic, it contains 3 animals, one you would assume is a female just by the photo alone. Its sometimes easy to get their gender wrong
> These are infact also all male.
> 
> image


 
going of headshape the third one looks female the ocelli however say male.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

varanus87 said:


> Don't b sorry .... Just don't do it again ...:lol2::whistling2:
> 
> 
> Do wot u want m8 it's a forum .... Ull get the same answers u did before ...
> :2thumb:


Or else ill answer next time :lol2:


----------



## varanus87

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Or else ill answer next time :lol2:


Noooo pls god nooooooooo ....:lol2:


----------



## jb1962

kitschyduck said:


> I've asked here if my ackies could be sexed by you guys before. I also messaged Barlow with a video of my ackies and he said I had two males fighting for dominance. However, over on the thread I'm selling my ackies (http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=931731) it seems it might still be up for debate.
> 
> To settle it once and for all I took some more photos for another opinion. Let me know what you think!
> 
> Caliban:
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Varanus:
> image
> 
> image


Google how to sex ackies .
It will say about spars and how to sex.


----------



## jb1962

Right now I'm going to be a pain.

I'd like to see what incubator you use and the viv setups.
So being I know there are breeders with a lot of knowledge on breeding ackies.
I'm directing this to you!..
I want to get some ideas on how to layout the next viv and where to place the bulbs and what incubator I'd need to get.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Gregg M said:


> Why not damn it??? LOL


You really have NO shame Gregg ! Lol

tell ya what though ...have you a list of Varanids that have been Sucessfully incubated with the sim units


----------



## Gregg M

cold blooded beast said:


> You really have NO shame Gregg ! Lol
> 
> tell ya what though ...have you a list of Varanids that have been Sucessfully incubated with the sim units


Green trees, trisris, red and yellow ackies, kingorum, pilbaras, kimberlys, argus, flavs, mertens, and lace. That just off the top of my head.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Gregg M said:


> Green trees, trisris, red and yellow ackies, kingorum, pilbaras, kimberlys, argus, flavs, mertens, and lace. That just off the top of my head.


Merts?!?!?!?. . .interest just peaked:whistling2:


----------



## varanus87

Gregg M said:


> Green trees, trisris, red and yellow ackies, kingorum, pilbaras, kimberlys, argus, flavs, mertens, and lace. That just off the top of my head.


Have u ever had trial periods with any zoos ?

Komodos wud b a good one to say u have incubated eggs for ... As a PR and marketing point of view ...


----------



## Paul P

Gregg M said:


> Green trees, trisris, red and yellow ackies, kingorum, pilbaras, kimberlys, argus, flavs, mertens, and lace. That just off the top of my head.


Hi Gregg

Had my first ever gilleni eggs today, having to use the old tried and tested vermiculite incubation. Would really love to get hold of some of the smaller sims, but where in the UK can I find them?


----------



## cold blooded beast

Paul P said:


> Hi Gregg
> 
> Had my first ever gilleni eggs today, having to use the old tried and tested vermiculite incubation. Would really love to get hold of some of the smaller sims, but where in the UK can I find them?


pretty certain Jase at Wrigglies can source them. . .if not Gregg'll not miss a trick here and hook you up. . .


----------



## jb1962

Has any of you used the Australian forum on ackies.
They are really useful with ideas and how they keep em.


----------



## cold blooded beast

varanus87 said:


> Have u ever had trial periods with any zoos ?
> 
> Komodos wud b a good one to say u have incubated eggs for ... As a PR and marketing point of view ...


Hmmmmmm. . .appears someone else ALSO has no shame. . . .!!!!.. . .could be an interesting collaboration. . .:whistling2:. . .scope for negotiation. . .good way forward perhaps. . . . .







:2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

jb1962 said:


> Has any of you used the Australian forum on ackies.
> They are really useful with ideas and how they keep em.


I peruse Aussie pythons from time to time. . .but. . .you know me. . .NOT looking at eating tubes. . . .!!!. . . .but getting info on how THEY do Mert stuff


----------



## varanus87

cold blooded beast said:


> Hmmmmmm. . .appears someone else ALSO has no shame. . . .!!!!.. . .could be an interesting collaboration. . .:whistling2:. . .scope for negotiation. . .good way forward perhaps. . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :2thumb:


U knw me sooooo well m8...:2thumb:

I'm shameful ..:whistling2:


----------



## cold blooded beast

varanus87 said:


> U knw me sooooo well m8...:2thumb:
> 
> I'm shameful ..:whistling2:


indeed. . . .but I do think all possibilities NEED to be entertained. . .anything that helps move the hobby on and keep it self sustainable is great with me. . . .




http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/207665-monitors-tegus-7486.html#post10975421

Some VTO pics folks. . .enjoy


----------



## varanus87

cold blooded beast said:


> indeed. . . .but I do think all possibilities NEED to be entertained. . .anything that helps move the hobby on and keep it self sustainable is great with me. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/207665-monitors-tegus-7486.html#post10975421
> 
> Some VTO pics folks. . .enjoy


I whole heartily agree m8 :2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

cold blooded beast said:


> those are the sort of pics that you just can't help but smile at. . . . . I can't believe I had ample opportunity to talk at length and pick your brains the other weekend. . . .just felt so wiped out (under the weather) I let the chance slip. . .pretty RFUKed off at myself tbh:blush:


 No worries Marcus. I'm sure there will be plenty of other chances in the future. Tims in the summer for one.


jb1962 said:


> Right now I'm going to be a pain.
> 
> I'd like to see what incubator you use and the viv setups.
> So being I know there are breeders with a lot of knowledge on breeding ackies.
> I'm directing this to you!..
> I want to get some ideas on how to layout the next viv and where to place the bulbs and what incubator I'd need to get.


 An incubator needs just to be a box that holds a steady temperature. That's the easy part. For now I'd worry more about pairing up and nesting options for your female. Well nested eggs are eay enough to incubate.


----------



## Woody82

Well after reading the thread and lurking in the background, i thought i would say hi and introduce my new arrival...Yet to be named........








Here I am warming up after my long journey.....







Ok so i went exploring and found a great hidy hole......wanna know if you can see me? i can see you.....








And lastly my new home :whistling2:


----------



## trvrtemp

*my young ackies*

a pic of two of my ackies only young but maybe showing signs of being a pair any ideas on this ???


----------



## Terp91

Those of you who keep ackies, about how much would you say they eat in a week or month? I've got a spare 4'x2'x3' lwh cage and after reading through much of this thread I'm considering getting a young trio of ackies later this year.


----------



## Barlow

Terp91 said:


> Those of you who keep ackies, about how much would you say they eat in a week or month? I've got a spare 4'x2'x3' lwh cage and after reading through much of this thread I'm considering getting a young trio of ackies later this year.


My group of 4 adults plus 4 juvenile kimberley rocks get through 2000 crickets plus around 50 locusts and countless dubia roaches and around 6 to 8 small mice every week!:gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Stivali

trvrtemp said:


> a pic of two of my ackies only young but maybe showing signs of being a pair any ideas on this ???


 Looks promising Trevor!


----------



## Terp91

Barlow said:


> My group of 4 adults plus 4 juvenile kimberley rocks get through 2000 crickets plus around 50 locusts and countless dubia roaches and around 6 to 8 small mice every week!:gasp::gasp::gasp:


:eek4: That's gotta be breaking the bank! My timors already go through 2000 crix a month, plus a few dubia each morning and treats on weekends. Guess I'll just have to start breeding bins for some more inverts. :whistling2:


----------



## Barlow

Terp91 said:


> :eek4: That's gotta be breaking the bank! My timors already go through 2000 crix a month, plus a few dubia each morning and treats on weekends. Guess I'll just have to start breeding bins for some more inverts. :whistling2:


 Yep. Keeping monitors aint cheap!


----------



## kitschyduck

My two 1 year old ackies only go through £5 worth of a mixture of wax worms and locusts a week (3 tubs) NS I mix it up with the Dubia I breed instead some weeks.


----------



## TommyR

Barlow said:


> Yep. Keeping monitors aint cheap!


 
Your female ackie showing signs of been gravid?


----------



## Barlow

TommyR said:


> Your female ackie showing signs of been gravid?


Im expecting eggs any day now Tommy.


----------



## TommyR

Barlow said:


> Im expecting eggs any day now Tommy.


Awesome news mate congrats :2thumb:


----------



## TommyR

Got a new phone recently so tried it out with a pic of my lovely male shedding


----------



## LarsSWE

Hello there,
I'm in the process of setting up a viv for an ackie... or three, and I wonder if I should remove the protective mesh on the heat lamp or leave it there? I don't want to create a monitor barbecue. I have a hunch they would climb there.

great forum btw


----------



## Paul P

LarsSWE said:


> Hello there,
> I'm in the process of setting up a viv for an ackie... or three, and I wonder if I should remove the protective mesh on the heat lamp or leave it there? I don't want to create a monitor barbecue. I have a hunch they would climb there.
> 
> great forum btw
> image


You've answered your own question, glancing off a hot object will cause little if any damage, being able to cling to it is a no no.
Are you talking basking spotlight or ceramic?


----------



## LarsSWE

Paul P said:


> You've answered your own question, glancing off a hot object will cause little if any damage, being able to cling to it is a no no.
> Are you talking basking spotlight or ceramic?


Spotlight


----------



## Paul P

LarsSWE said:


> Spotlight


No guard needed then.


----------



## Barlow

Ackie eggs laid today.









Whole cage nesting! It works better than a nest box but it aint half a bitch to find them eggs!









*CHEERS TOMMY!*


----------



## Terp91

Congrats on the eggs! Looks like she buried them real deep, were they all the way at the bottom?


----------



## Tony31

Must be spring, Ackies mating non-stop for the past week.: victory:


----------



## kitschyduck

Thought I'd share...


----------



## rep-it




----------



## Tony31

*Most overpriced monitor ever*

This must be some sort of record.


----------



## Robbrown 52

Tony31 said:


> This must be some sort of record.


Unfortunatley I can beat that my 1st Kimberly :flrt: :flrt:set me back £495 :bash: from L&N in mansfield Notts.








But still wouldnt be without him, 

The next 2, the twins came both for £450-00 the pair


----------



## Tony31

Kimberley's should cost that sort of money especially from a shop but these are ackies


----------



## TommyR

Aslong as healthy its all good, pay any price for a monitor that is asked. Some more expensive than others


----------



## kitschyduck

Tony31 said:


> This must be some sort of record.


I saw a breeding trio being sold for that and actually considered it. I ended up paying £180 for two elsewhere (including the cost of the courier) and later heard the £450 ackies were eventually sold for £70 each - five minutes from my house!!! I will haggle in future!


----------



## TommyR

Could be a female they go for a lot as are hard to come by.


----------



## adwraith

could be a red ackie? would be much more justified but you'd have thought they'd advertise it as red...


----------



## Tony31

Definitely a standard young yellow ackie.


----------



## TommyR

Tony31 said:


> Definitely a standard young yellow ackie.


shops for you for a start and like I said could be a female, people can charge whatever they want.


----------



## cold blooded beast

some V Orientalis shots over there folks



:2thumb:



http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/207665-monitors-tegus-7604.html#post11081735


----------



## jb1962

Barlow said:


> No worries Marcus. I'm sure there will be plenty of other chances in the future. Tims in the summer for one.
> 
> An incubator needs just to be a box that holds a steady temperature. That's the easy part. For now I'd worry more about pairing up and nesting options for your female. Well nested eggs are eay enough to incubate.


Barlow, what type of box?
And can a heat mat be used?

And what price do red ackies ( babies ) sell for.. ?


----------



## cold blooded beast

jb1962 said:


> Barlow, what type of box?
> And can a heat mat be used?
> 
> And what price do red ackies ( babies ) sell for.. ?


last trio I saw was close on two years ago. . priced at £1500 (Lost world Teynham)but believe they went for closer to £1200. . .but they were all adult. . .have a hunt on :-
LA FERME TROPICALE - le professionnel du reptile
TERRARISTIK.COM Terraristik Kleinanzeigen, Veranstaltungskalender fÃ¼r Reptilien und Terraristik, Kaufen und verkaufen Sie Reptilien, Spinnen, Insekten, Spinnen in unseren Terraristik Anzeigen...
http://varanus-reuteri.de/
You may not find what you're after just by searching. . .but try contacting too

. . .obviously private sale from a breeder will be more acce££ible . . good luck


----------



## jb1962

cold blooded beast said:


> last trio I saw was close on two years ago. . priced at £1500 (Lost world Teynham)but believe they went for closer to £1200. . .but they were all adult. . .have a hunt on :-
> LA FERME TROPICALE - le professionnel du reptile
> TERRARISTIK.COM Terraristik Kleinanzeigen, Veranstaltungskalender fÃ¼r Reptilien und Terraristik, Kaufen und verkaufen Sie Reptilien, Spinnen, Insekten, Spinnen in unseren Terraristik Anzeigen...
> http://varanus-reuteri.de/
> You may not find what you're after just by searching. . .but try contacting too
> 
> . . .obviously private sale from a breeder will be more acce££ible . . good luck


Thanks


----------



## philzo

Hey guy, got my first ackie. She is an adult female, looking into building her a custom vivarium. 

Im thinking a 5Lx2Dx3H, would this be big enough for a single/pair of ackies. Looking at around 1ft of substrate in that setup.
Still torn on which wood is the best to use, thinking a timber frame with osb or 18mmexterior ply maybe marine ply? Sealed with ronseal floor clear matt varnish?
Which wood is most sensible for an ackie viv and any reccomendations on a good sealant, preferably with a low air out time. 

Is it wise to give a ackie a shallow bath to aid with shedding?


----------



## jb1962

philzo said:


> Hey guy, got my first ackie. She is an adult female, looking into building her a custom vivarium.
> 
> Im thinking a 5Lx2Dx3H, would this be big enough for a single/pair of ackies. Looking at around 1ft of substrate in that setup.
> Still torn on which wood is the best to use, thinking a timber frame with osb or 18mmexterior ply maybe marine ply? Sealed with ronseal floor clear matt varnish?
> Which wood is most sensible for an ackie viv and any reccomendations on a good sealant, preferably with a low air out time.
> 
> Is it wise to give a ackie a shallow bath to aid with shedding?


If you read from other owner's on here your see the size your asking about is good enough.


----------



## TommyR

philzo said:


> Hey guy, got my first ackie. She is an adult female, looking into building her a custom vivarium.
> 
> Im thinking a 5Lx2Dx3H, would this be big enough for a single/pair of ackies. Looking at around 1ft of substrate in that setup.
> Still torn on which wood is the best to use, thinking a timber frame with osb or 18mmexterior ply maybe marine ply? Sealed with ronseal floor clear matt varnish?
> Which wood is most sensible for an ackie viv and any reccomendations on a good sealant, preferably with a low air out time.
> 
> Is it wise to give a ackie a shallow bath to aid with shedding?


All seems well, high huimidity,correct substrate and plenty of cork tubes will help with shedding.


----------



## Robbrown 52

philzo said:


> Hey guy, got my first ackie. She is an adult female, looking into building her a custom vivarium.
> 
> Im thinking a 5Lx2Dx3H, would this be big enough for a single/pair of ackies. Looking at around 1ft of substrate in that setup.
> Still torn on which wood is the best to use, thinking a timber frame with osb or 18mmexterior ply maybe marine ply? Sealed with ronseal floor clear matt varnish?
> Which wood is most sensible for an ackie viv and any reccomendations on a good sealant, preferably with a low air out time.
> 
> Is it wise to give a ackie a shallow bath to aid with shedding?


In my short experience with Kimberlies getting the Humidity right is key to no fuss shedding 70/80% have a read of this care sheet if you have not already seen it Odatria.net Odatria.net - Varanus glauerti and for Akies http://www.odatria.net/varanus_acanthurus_a.html
written by a contributor to RFUK monitor threads (Nightgeko)
getting the depth of soil sand substrate right , sealing up the air vents and I have found the most important finishing touch is a rubber seal between were the 2 glasses meet/ overlap when out my viv drops to 50% when in it goes up to 75% fairly quickly, no only lightly spray late in the evening just before lights out, this allows it to spread out in the viv without being burnt off by the basking lights. and as has been said by others plenty of rocks cork tubes , branches and make a rete stack it works wonders IMO 
hope this is of some help.


----------



## jamesatkinsackie92

*baby ackies.*



Barlow said:


> Im expecting eggs any day now Tommy.


Hi I have just bought all of the stuff I need for an ackie I am just having trouble finding any. Do you have any babies that are up for sale?


----------



## kitschyduck

This lil guy is still up for sale. I'm dumbfounded why he hasn't found a home yet!


----------



## Barlow

jamesatkinsackie92 said:


> Hi I have just bought all of the stuff I need for an ackie I am just having trouble finding any. Do you have any babies that are up for sale?


Next eggs are due to hatch end of may matey.


----------



## cold blooded beast

I should put a link to this

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/949889-large-varanus-mertensi-enclosure-living.html

for you guys


----------



## jamesatkinsackie92

kitschyduck said:


> image
> This lil guy is still up for sale. I'm dumbfounded why he hasn't found a home yet!


He is gorgeous  how old is he and how much do you want for him?


----------



## jamesatkinsackie92

Barlow said:


> Next eggs are due to hatch end of may matey.


Cool mate  how much are they going for pal?


----------



## philipniceguy

Some of the baby kims:

















there is 3 in this picture









































5 now out last 3 have heads out now so looks like all 8 done well:2thumb:

one is now reserved so if anyone is after one of these kimberleys please message me BUT currently only deposits being taken need to make sure they all healthy so on which will be a few weeks at least :lol2:


----------



## Robbrown 52

philipniceguy said:


> Some of the baby kims:
> 
> image
> image
> there is 3 in this picture
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> 5 now out last 3 have heads out now so looks like all 8 done well:2thumb:
> 
> one is now reserved so if anyone is after one of these kimberleys please message me BUT currently only deposits being taken need to make sure they all healthy so on which will be a few weeks at least :lol2:


 Phil they look very alert and healthy rearly nice.


----------



## jamesatkinsackie92

philipniceguy said:


> Some of the baby kims:
> 
> image
> image
> there is 3 in this picture
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> 5 now out last 3 have heads out now so looks like all 8 done well:2thumb:
> 
> one is now reserved so if anyone is after one of these kimberleys please message me BUT currently only deposits being taken need to make sure they all healthy so on which will be a few weeks at least :lol2:


How much are they going for pal they are gorgeous?


----------



## jamesatkinsackie92

Barlow said:


> Next eggs are due to hatch end of may matey.


Would it be possible to reserve one pal? Just need to know what price you want as well mate.


----------



## TommyR

kitschyduck said:


> image
> This lil guy is still up for sale. I'm dumbfounded why he hasn't found a home yet!


Someone is after a male ackie in the classifieds mate.


----------



## jb1962

Robbrown 52 said:


> In my short experience with Kimberlies getting the Humidity right is key to no fuss shedding 70/80% have a read of this care sheet if you have not already seen it Odatria.net Odatria.net - Varanus glauerti and for Akies http://www.odatria.net/varanus_acanthurus_a.html
> written by a contributor to RFUK monitor threads (Nightgeko)
> getting the depth of soil sand substrate right , sealing up the air vents and I have found the most important finishing touch is a rubber seal between were the 2 glasses meet/ overlap when out my viv drops to 50% when in it goes up to 75% fairly quickly, no only lightly spray late in the evening just before lights out, this allows it to spread out in the viv without being burnt off by the basking lights. and as has been said by others plenty of rocks cork tubes , branches and make a rete stack it works wonders IMO
> hope this is of some help.


Rubber seal.. How do you get it to stay in place and is it just from glass runner or below glass?


----------



## jb1962

kitschyduck said:


> image
> This lil guy is still up for sale. I'm dumbfounded why he hasn't found a home yet!


Look's good.. Pity I'm out of cash..


----------



## philipniceguy

Robbrown 52 said:


> Phil they look very alert and healthy rearly nice.


thank you very active as well which i surprized about :2thumb:



jamesatkinsackie92 said:


> How much are they going for pal they are gorgeous?


the advert is located here 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...208-baby-kimberley-rock-monitors-varanus.html

one is now reserved so 7 left


----------



## Robbrown 52

jb1962 said:


> Rubber seal.. How do you get it to stay in place and is it just from glass runner or below glass?


 Hi JB, I use a "U" shaped silicon edging strip from this company on Ebbay Rubber edging strip U channel silicone edge protection 3.1mm gap Black | eBay

The size I brought was No.6 but No7 might be better, in size
How I fitted it,
1st attempt / idea was to fit it over the edge of the glass on both sides of the glass over lap,top to bottom , this diddnt realy seal it so I then just pushed the 2 flat edges between the 2 sliding glass sheets and remove it ever time I want to open the viv, it is also less vissable like this.
if you want pics I will take a couple for you.


----------



## philipniceguy

Robbrown 52 said:


> Hi JB, I use a "U" shaped silicon edging strip from this company on Ebbay Rubber edging strip U channel silicone edge protection 3.1mm gap Black | eBay
> 
> The size I brought was No.6 but No7 might be better, in size
> How I fitted it,
> 1st attempt / idea was to fit it over the edge of the glass on both sides of the glass over lap,top to bottom , this diddnt realy seal it so I then just pushed the 2 flat edges between the 2 sliding glass sheets and remove it ever time I want to open the viv, it is also less vissable like this.
> if you want pics I will take a couple for you.


yer get pics up so i can understand :whistling2:


----------



## Robbrown 52

:whistling2:This is not an Ad):whistling2: really:Na_Na_Na_Na:
Ok you asked for it :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:  


philipniceguy said:


> yer get pics up so i can understand :whistling2:


(copied form their ebay Ad)
Rubber edging strip U channel silicone edge protection 3.1mm gap Black | eBay

*Silex "U" Section is made from a premium grade of Platinum cured Silicone rubber, non-yellowing and with high tear strength. It can be used for aesthetic finishing to edges of glass, metal, plastic etc.*

*Sold in 5m packs.*

*Also available in Black (check our other listings).*​*
**Please contact us directly for higher volume requirements, other sizes, shapes and colours.*


*Dimensions in mm*​*ITEM*​*(Plate) A*​*(Depth) B*​*(Height) C*​*(Width) D*​*(Wall) E*​*TO SUIT PANEL*​*1*​*1.20*​*4.00*​*5.00*​*3.20*​*1.00*​*1.0 - 1.2*​*2*​*1.60*​*5.00*​*6.00*​*3.60*​*1.00*​*1.5 - 1.6*​*3*​*2.10*​*7.00*​*8.00*​*4.10*​*1.00*​*2.00*​*4*​*2.60*​*9.00*​*10.00*​*4.60*​*1.00*​*2.50*​*5*​*3.10*​*10.75*​*12.00*​*5.60*​*1.25*​*3.00*​*6*​*4.10*​*11.50*​*13.00*​*7.10*​*1.50*​*4.00*​*7*​*5.10*​*12.00*​*14.00*​*9.10*​*2.00*​*5.00*​*8*​*6.10*​*13.00*​*15.00*​*10.10*​*2.00*​*6.00*​

As it arrives this is size 6








In Profile









As it is surposed to be used originally 
originally had it pushed over both over lapping edges but it still did not seal enough so tried it as you see below, one strip pushed inbetween the 2 overlapping glass sheets








Top of Viv








Bottom of Viv









Hope you like :lol2::lol2::lol2: works for me


----------



## kitschyduck

jamesatkinsackie92 said:


> He is gorgeous  how old is he and how much do you want for him?


He's two years old and I'm asking £75. For just £120 you can have his viv as well.


----------



## philipniceguy

guesses on sexes please people:

Image 1








image 2








A01
























A02
























A03








































baby kim basking


----------



## Stivali

Robbrown 52 said:


> :whistling2:This is not an Ad):whistling2: really:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> Ok you asked for it :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> (copied form their ebay Ad)
> Rubber edging strip U channel silicone edge protection 3.1mm gap Black | eBay
> 
> *Silex "U" Section is made from a premium grade of Platinum cured Silicone rubber, non-yellowing and with high tear strength. It can be used for aesthetic finishing to edges of glass, metal, plastic etc.*​
> *Sold in 5m packs.*​
> *Also available in Black (check our other listings).*​
> *Please contact us directly for higher volume requirements, other sizes, shapes and colours.*​
> 
> 
> *Dimensions in mm*
> 
> 
> *ITEM*
> 
> 
> *(Plate) A*
> 
> 
> *(Depth) B*
> 
> 
> *(Height) C*
> 
> 
> *(Width) D*
> 
> 
> *(Wall) E*
> 
> 
> *TO SUIT PANEL*
> 
> 
> *1*
> 
> 
> *1.20*
> 
> 
> *4.00*
> 
> 
> *5.00*
> 
> 
> *3.20*
> 
> 
> *1.00*
> 
> 
> *1.0 - 1.2*
> 
> 
> *2*
> 
> 
> *1.60*
> 
> 
> *5.00*
> 
> 
> *6.00*
> 
> 
> *3.60*
> 
> 
> *1.00*
> 
> 
> *1.5 - 1.6*
> 
> 
> *3*
> 
> 
> *2.10*
> 
> 
> *7.00*
> 
> 
> *8.00*
> 
> 
> *4.10*
> 
> 
> *1.00*
> 
> 
> *2.00*
> 
> 
> *4*
> 
> 
> *2.60*
> 
> 
> *9.00*
> 
> 
> *10.00*
> 
> 
> *4.60*
> 
> 
> *1.00*
> 
> 
> *2.50*
> 
> 
> *5*
> 
> 
> *3.10*
> 
> 
> *10.75*
> 
> 
> *12.00*
> 
> 
> *5.60*
> 
> 
> *1.25*
> 
> 
> *3.00*
> 
> 
> *6*
> 
> 
> *4.10*
> 
> 
> *11.50*
> 
> 
> *13.00*
> 
> 
> *7.10*
> 
> 
> *1.50*
> 
> 
> *4.00*
> 
> 
> *7*
> 
> 
> *5.10*
> 
> 
> *12.00*
> 
> 
> *14.00*
> 
> 
> *9.10*
> 
> 
> *2.00*
> 
> 
> *5.00*
> 
> 
> *8*
> 
> 
> *6.10*
> 
> 
> *13.00*
> 
> 
> *15.00*
> 
> 
> *10.10*
> 
> 
> *2.00*
> 
> 
> *6.00*​
> 
> 
> As it arrives this is size 6
> image
> In Profile
> image
> 
> As it is surposed to be used originally
> originally had it pushed over both over lapping edges but it still did not seal enough so tried it as you see below, one strip pushed inbetween the 2 overlapping glass sheets
> image
> Top of Viv
> image
> Bottom of Viv
> image
> 
> Hope you like :lol2::lol2::lol2: works for me


 Rob - I tried using this and a plastic moulding equivilent (still do in some vivs), but it has a massive downside - the first time the monitor digs sand over the glass you will scratch hell out of the glass opening the doors - to the point where you can't see in anymore!


----------



## Robbrown 52

philipniceguy said:


> guesses on sexes please people:
> 
> Image 1
> image
> image 2
> image
> A01
> image
> image
> image
> A02
> image
> image
> image
> A03
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> baby kim basking
> image


No idea but very nice all the same.


----------



## Robbrown 52

Stivali said:


> Rob - I tried using this and a plastic moulding equivilent (still do in some vivs), but it has a massive downside - the first time the monitor digs sand over the glass you will scratch hell out of the glass opening the doors - to the point where you can't see in anymore!


 I started off with it over the glass and as you say every bit of dirt and sand sticks and starts to scratch the glass and was one of the reasons beside still not getting the Humidity up to required level.
The way I use it now wedged between both sheets of glass means you can not slide the glass open without 1st removing it.
It just peels out before you open the glass and you just wedge it back in when you close up. no scratching of glass.


----------



## kitschyduck

kitschyduck said:


> He's two years old and I'm asking £75. For just £120 you can have his viv as well.


Actually, he's a year and a half old - born Nov 11


----------



## Stivali

Robbrown 52 said:


> I started off with it over the glass and as you say every bit of dirt and sand sticks and starts to scratch the glass and was one of the reasons beside still not getting the Humidity up to required level.
> The way I use it now wedged between both sheets of glass means you can not slide the glass open without 1st removing it.
> It just peels out before you open the glass and you just wedge it back in when you close up. no scratching of glass.


 Nice idea.
Personally I find that if the viv is well sealed everywhere else then the glass gap is the perfect amount of ventilation for my setups (ie, glass is soaked most of the day and RH sensor in centre of viv reads 70% miniumum in a day)


----------



## Robbrown 52

Stivali said:


> Nice idea.
> Personally I find that if the viv is well sealed everywhere else then the glass gap is the perfect amount of ventilation for my setups (ie, glass is soaked most of the day and RH sensor in centre of viv reads 70% miniumum in a day)


In theory the only unsealed gaps in the Viv are where the glasses overlap and were they meet the wood of the viv at the sides, every other vent and drilled hole was sealed because people had warned me about the problem of keeping the humidity up above 70%, and untill I started using the silicon strip I was pouring litres of water into the viv without the humidity rising above 50 - 60%.
The viv is monitored by 4 humidity gauges 2 X digital and 2 X dial spread across the viv Hot to cold, the main one is just below the rete with the main thermostat sensors


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Robbrown 52 said:


> In theory the only unsealed gaps in the Viv are where the glasses overlap and were they meet the wood of the viv at the sides, every other vent and drilled hole was sealed because people had warned me about the problem of keeping the humidity up above 70%, and untill I started using the silicon strip I was pouring litres of water into the viv without the humidity rising above 50 - 60%.
> The viv is monitored by 4 humidity gauges 2 X digital and 2 X dial spread across the viv Hot to cold, the main one is just below the rete with the main thermostat sensors


If you want to help the humidity stay up I find that by adding in side runners so there is no gap where the glass meets the wood to decrease the ventilation even more! I have just done this with my prasinus!


----------



## Robbrown 52

XtremeReptiles said:


> If you want to help the humidity stay up I find that by adding in side runners so there is no gap where the glass meets the wood to decrease the ventilation even more! I have just done this with my prasinus!


What a briliant Idea, seriously thanks M8, any ideas for best source of them?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

Robbrown 52 said:


> What a briliant Idea, seriously thanks M8, any ideas for best source of them?


Depending on the size of your glass, you can get them off ebay which is what i did.
Here is a pic of the side runner fitted on...


----------



## Robbrown 52

XtremeReptiles said:


> Depending on the size of your glass, you can get them off ebay which is what i did.
> Here is a pic of the side runner fitted on...
> [URL="http://i1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee477/XtremeReptiles5/th_85D28FFE-1701-4594-A0F4-55A7C2953FBC-699-0000019DA0BCD359_zpsb3d767b0.jpg"]image[/URL]


 Thanks M8 found as you say on Ebay .


----------



## rep-it

XtremeReptiles said:


> If you want to help the humidity stay up I find that by adding in side runners so there is no gap where the glass meets the wood to decrease the ventilation even more! I have just done this with my prasinus!



thats it mate. something i have just always done with my vivs
and if you use the double runner you dont have to worry about getting the glass the right way round


----------



## Paul P

A little bump for this thread and some good news on my part.

At last, after years of trying Ive just had my 4th clutch of gilleni eggs of the year, all that work is finally starting to pay off, thought I would never see it :2thumb: 

Just the waiting game now :devil:

This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 777x465.

This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 777x465.


----------



## Robbrown 52

Paul P said:


> A little bump for this thread and some good news on my part.
> 
> At last, after years of trying Ive just had my 4th clutch of gilleni eggs of the year, all that work is finally starting to pay off, thought I would never see it :2thumb:
> 
> Just the waiting game now :devil:
> 
> [URL="http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/images/statusicon/wol_error.gif"]imageThis image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 777x465.image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/images/statusicon/wol_error.gif"]imageThis image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 777x465.image[/URL]


Congratulations , fingers crossed that the rest of the procces goes equaly well:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## philzo

With such deep substrate how can you safely place rocks or heavy objects in the viv?​


----------



## TommyR

Some of my lovely pooch


----------



## Robbrown 52

philzo said:


> With such deep substrate how can you safely place rocks or heavy objects in the viv?​


 There seem to be several ways of doing this
in my Kimberly Viv I have surported the lower rock pile with Teracota chimney linners turned on there side so they can be tunneled through, the top of the rock pile is held fast to the back wall by metal straps fastened into the top of the rocks which were predrilled for a water feature.
other people surport the pile on steel beams or rocks 



hope this of help


----------



## philipniceguy

some of the dwarfs

















































































the remaining 6 kimberleys *for sale*
























Younger female kimberley clearly gravid this time round


----------



## Paul P

philipniceguy said:


> some of the dwarfs
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> the remaining 6 kimberleys *for sale*
> image
> image
> image
> Younger female kimberley clearly gravid this time round
> image


Kimb babies have to be one of the most stunning monitors out there, Im sure they will become just as popular as ackies within a couple of years as more and more people realise they are not as delicate or hard to keep as one might think.

Doing a great job phil :no1:


----------



## philipniceguy

Paul P said:


> Kimb babies have to be one of the most stunning monitors out there, Im sure they will become just as popular as ackies within a couple of years as more and more people realise they are not as delicate or hard to keep as one might think.
> 
> Doing a great job phil :no1:


thank you mate :2thumb:

I think your right, they will become very popular in time:2thumb:


----------



## philzo

Got my substrate into the viv today, it takes a huge amount of it! 
Alot of the soil was almost like clay, it was totally soaked and will probably take a long time to dry out. Is this ok for the ackie? Can it be too wet? 

It being a 6x4x2, with around 16" of substrate. I have a panel of insulation along the bottom, should i add a heat mat or 2 in the substrate?


----------



## cold blooded beast

Lil link for y'all


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/207665-monitors-tegus-7792.html#post11142312

Enjoy


----------



## LarsSWE

Hello, sorry to bother you people with yet another cr*mmy picture and yet another ackie-sexing question. With my luck, they're probably both males, but it can't do any harm to ask you people. Sorry not to have any better pics, but they're in their burrow atm. The one on the right have a broader snout and more ocelli on the back, but... who knows?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

LarsSWE said:


> Hello, sorry to bother you people with yet another cr*mmy picture and yet another ackie-sexing question. With my luck, they're probably both males, but it can't do any harm to ask you people. Sorry not to have any better pics, but they're in their burrow atm. The one on the right have a broader snout and more ocelli on the back, but... who knows?
> [URL=http://i382.photobucket.com/albums/oo269/Larsch/Vack.jpg]image[/URL]




Males....


----------



## Paul P

LarsSWE said:


> Hello, sorry to bother you people with yet another cr*mmy picture and yet another ackie-sexing question. With my luck, they're probably both males, but it can't do any harm to ask you people. Sorry not to have any better pics, but they're in their burrow atm. The one on the right have a broader snout and more ocelli on the back, but... who knows?
> http://s382.photobucket.com/user/Larsch/media/Vack.jpg.htmlimage


Yep, as Shane has said, both are male.


----------



## LarsSWE

Paul P said:


> Yep, as Shane has said, both are male.


Bummer, but suspected it. Thanks guys.


----------



## kitschyduck




----------



## dannyj

Hey everyone, 
Iv bothered a couple of members over the last week so thought I'd now post of here

I picked up a couple of ackies last week that was in a pretty bad way, very lathargic and been kept completely wrong husbandry,
Here's pics on the day I picked them up,
They have been here a week and the change is amazing, both eating like pigs, rehydrated and they are both flying round the viv, full of energy looking very happy with correct keeping:whip:


















During my hunting down looking for ackies I mailed a few people and older adds, one of the replied today from an old thread, 
So I picked up these 2 today, they are looking good and were well looked after in my opinion other than a non varied diet (just crix)
Their setup was great looked perfect setup,
They are in a temp 4ft at minute with only a few inches of soil until iv conditioned both pair got to top health and neutralised the one big viv and introduce them etc













Any input,suggestions welcome
Any ideas on sex of them I personally think 2.2


----------



## TommyR

dannyj said:


> Hey everyone,
> Iv bothered a couple of members over the last week so thought I'd now post of here
> 
> I picked up a couple of ackies last week that was in a pretty bad way, very lathargic and been kept completely wrong husbandry,
> Here's pics on the day I picked them up,
> They have been here a week and the change is amazing, both eating like pigs, rehydrated and they are both flying round the viv, full of energy looking very happy with correct keeping:whip:
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a200/danj_1985/PC020076_zps49013037.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a200/danj_1985/PC020075_zpsd7e33f9f.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a200/danj_1985/PC020074_zpsfda3a18b.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a200/danj_1985/PC020072_zps6ed5834a.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a200/danj_1985/PC020071_zpse2a77dc8.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a200/danj_1985/PC020070_zpsb5c6aeac.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a200/danj_1985/PC020069_zps497bc8a1.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a200/danj_1985/PC020068_zps1db173e9.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a200/danj_1985/PC020064_zps3cf05e59.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a200/danj_1985/PC020063_zps0a67ceaa.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During my hunting down looking for ackies I mailed a few people and older adds, one of the replied today from an old thread,
> So I picked up these 2 today, they are looking good and were well looked after in my opinion other than a non varied diet (just crix)
> Their setup was great looked perfect setup,
> They are in a temp 4ft at minute with only a few inches of soil until iv conditioned both pair got to top health and neutralised the one big viv and introduce them etc
> 
> [URL=http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a200/danj_1985/image-3_zps8205089e.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a200/danj_1985/image-3_zps31a81f84.jpg]image[/URL][URL=http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a200/danj_1985/image-3_zps656b2bc9.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a200/danj_1985/image-3_zps3b6d0331.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a200/danj_1985/image-3_zpsbec04a47.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a200/danj_1985/image-3_zpsd73069e4.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a200/danj_1985/image-3_zps0a90febd.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> Any input,suggestions welcome
> Any ideas on sex of them I personally think 2.2


Just keep at it and will put on weight im sure first one you posted major skinny. 

You keeping the 4 in seperate vivs? 2 in one and 2 in another?


----------



## dannyj

The smallest on the first set of pics has really come alive,thanks to a few members help in just a few days looks a different monitor, il upload a few pics soon, 

Yeah they are in 2 separate vivs the first pair in a 6ftx2x 3ftall now nicely trashed decor lol

The other group in a 4ft viv exotic as I really wasn't expecting them so I was setting up a viv until silly o'clock last night, there's only a few inches of soil and a old rub in there , I would like to introduce them when I'm totally happy with their health and well being


----------



## Barlow

dannyj said:


> Hey everyone,
> Iv bothered a couple of members over the last week so thought I'd now post of here
> 
> I picked up a couple of ackies last week that was in a pretty bad way, very lathargic and been kept completely wrong husbandry,
> Here's pics on the day I picked them up,
> They have been here a week and the change is amazing, both eating like pigs, rehydrated and they are both flying round the viv, full of energy looking very happy with correct keeping:whip:
> 
> 
> [URL="http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a200/danj_1985/PC020076_zps49013037.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a200/danj_1985/PC020075_zpsd7e33f9f.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a200/danj_1985/PC020074_zpsfda3a18b.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a200/danj_1985/PC020072_zps6ed5834a.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a200/danj_1985/PC020071_zpse2a77dc8.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a200/danj_1985/PC020070_zpsb5c6aeac.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a200/danj_1985/PC020069_zps497bc8a1.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a200/danj_1985/PC020068_zps1db173e9.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a200/danj_1985/PC020064_zps3cf05e59.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a200/danj_1985/PC020063_zps0a67ceaa.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During my hunting down looking for ackies I mailed a few people and older adds, one of the replied today from an old thread,
> So I picked up these 2 today, they are looking good and were well looked after in my opinion other than a non varied diet (just crix)
> Their setup was great looked perfect setup,
> They are in a temp 4ft at minute with only a few inches of soil until iv conditioned both pair got to top health and neutralised the one big viv and introduce them etc
> 
> [URL="http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a200/danj_1985/image-3_zps8205089e.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> [URL="http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a200/danj_1985/image-3_zps31a81f84.jpg"]image[/URL][URL="http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a200/danj_1985/image-3_zps656b2bc9.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a200/danj_1985/image-3_zps3b6d0331.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a200/danj_1985/image-3_zpsbec04a47.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a200/danj_1985/image-3_zpsd73069e4.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a200/danj_1985/image-3_zps0a90febd.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> Any input,suggestions welcome
> Any ideas on sex of them I personally think 2.2


The first 2 bad conditioned ones are 2 males. The next two are 1:1.

Just curious, why are you waiting for them to become better conditioned before giving them a proper set up? They would return to health a lot quicker in an ideal set up.


----------



## TommyR

dannyj said:


> The smallest on the first set of pics has really come alive,thanks to a few members help in just a few days looks a different monitor, il upload a few pics soon,
> 
> Yeah they are in 2 separate vivs the first pair in a 6ftx2x 3ftall now nicely trashed decor lol
> 
> The other group in a 4ft viv exotic as I really wasn't expecting them so I was setting up a viv until silly o'clock last night, there's only a few inches of soil and a old rub in there , I would like to introduce them when I'm totally happy with their health and well being


Introduce all 4 in one viv?


----------



## jb1962

Paul P said:


> A little bump for this thread and some good news on my part.
> 
> At last, after years of trying Ive just had my 4th clutch of gilleni eggs of the year, all that work is finally starting to pay off, thought I would never see it :2thumb:
> 
> Just the waiting game now :devil:
> 
> [URL=http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/images/statusicon/wol_error.gif]imageThis image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 777x465.image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/images/statusicon/wol_error.gif]imageThis image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 777x465.image[/URL]


Congratulations Paul :thumbup:


----------



## dannyj

Barlow said:


> The first 2 bad conditioned ones are 2 males. The next two are 1:1.
> 
> Just curious, why are you waiting for them to become better conditioned before giving them a proper set up? They would return to health a lot quicker in an ideal set up.


I totally agree , It's not about waiting mate , I wasn't expecting 2 pairs to come along but they did and trying my best in this situation I don't have the room for 2 huge vivs if I did I would, their setup has everything they need compared to what they had, they was living on bloody chippings iv put as much soil in as I can and a rub full of soil, I hope they pick up pretty quickly and dont need be in there long they seem be doing great seem be eating like crazy generally looking like ackies should, I'm logging their weights

Any help appreciated



TommyR said:


> Introduce all 4 in one viv?


That was my initial plan but I'm waiting see how things go


----------



## jb1962

Pair of ackies for sale in classified..
( no not mine )..


----------



## dannyj

Little update on my tribe

My little male was in a bad way when picked him up





12 days of correct husbandry and diet and he's a whole changed ackie,
Very alert , very active and very greedy. 






The other 3 are doing great too, all eating well, one going through a very bad shed looks a state , camera shy too :lol2:


----------



## jb1962

philipniceguy said:


> some of the dwarfs
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> the remaining 6 kimberleys *for sale*
> image
> image
> image
> Younger female kimberley clearly gravid this time round
> image


Great photo's mate


----------



## jb1962

Paul P said:


> Kimb babies have to be one of the most stunning monitors out there, Im sure they will become just as popular as ackies within a couple of years as more and more people realise they are not as delicate or hard to keep as one might think.
> 
> Doing a great job phil :no1:


Agree I like Kim's and hopefully in the future I'll have a pair..


----------



## TommyR

dannyj said:


> Little update on my tribe
> 
> My little male was in a bad way when picked him up
> 
> [URL=http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a200/danj_1985/PC020076_zps49013037.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 12 days of correct husbandry and diet and he's a whole changed ackie,
> Very alert , very active and very greedy.
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a200/danj_1985/image-3_zps5444e266.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> The other 3 are doing great too, all eating well, one going through a very bad shed looks a state , camera shy too :lol2:


Glad to see they are doing well : victory:


----------



## bampoisongirl

How many can you keep in a 4 foot viv? and what sex ratio should you have ideally? I've been offered a male and a female, but I've already got a male. I had 3 males together a few years ago though and never seemed to have any problems?


----------



## Dean_P

*Substrate*

I'm sure this will have been covered earlier in the thread but can anyone tell me where to get decent amounts of soil for substrate?


----------



## TommyR

Dean_P said:


> I'm sure this will have been covered earlier in the thread but can anyone tell me where to get decent amounts of soil for substrate?


A foot will do the job mix it up with some play sand and make sure your soil is free from pesticides such as topsoil. What monitor is it for?


----------



## TommyR

Wonder what she has been upto 










Three heads are better than one :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dean_P

TommyR said:


> A foot will do the job mix it up with some play sand and make sure your soil is free from pesticides such as topsoil. What monitor is it for?


Its for Ackies and VTO's. where would you recommend I get it from. Iv heard people on here suggest bags of topsoil from B&Q.


----------



## TommyR

Dean_P said:


> Its for Ackies and VTO's. where would you recommend I get it from. Iv heard people on here suggest bags of topsoil from B&Q.


People use B an Q yeah but I heard it has changed yet so not sure, also homebase is good I believe? Some people also use it out their garden or from riverbanks as long as pesticide free.


----------



## Paul P

Yeeeeh, the first of my gilleni has hatched, its a beauty, just waiting for the rest of his clutch mates to leave the eggs now :2thumb:


----------



## Dean_P

TommyR said:


> People use B an Q yeah but I heard it has changed yet so not sure, also homebase is good I believe? Some people also use it out their garden or from riverbanks as long as pesticide free.


Got sorted with a few bags from Homebase, looks to have done the job just nicely. thanks for the advice.


----------



## Ieuan7

Anyone have any experience with either V. Tristis Tristis or V. Tristis Orientalis?

Looking for personalities/traits primarily I.e. Aggressive/Friendly/Shy ?

Are they 'Look but don't touch' type of fellas or can they become a-custom to humans?

Cheers.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Ieuan7 said:


> Anyone have any experience with either V. Tristis Tristis or V. Tristis Orientalis?
> 
> Looking for personalities/traits primarily I.e. Aggressive/Friendly/Shy ?
> 
> Are they 'Look but don't touch' type of fellas or can they become a-custom to humans?
> 
> Cheers.


I have a VTO ..in fact just posted some shots over there . http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/207665-monitors-tegus-8055.html
Hope you enjoy


----------



## cold blooded beast

Ieuan7 said:


> Anyone have any experience with either V. Tristis Tristis or V. Tristis Orientalis?
> 
> Looking for personalities/traits primarily I.e. Aggressive/Friendly/Shy ?
> 
> Are they 'Look but don't touch' type of fellas or can they become a-custom to humans?
> 
> Cheers.


I personally don't find my 30 month old lone female particularly shy ...she has been handled ..But prefers to be left alone ...she's a greedy so n so with her food ..Very entertaining ..lives in the living room with children constantly in front of her .. she was my first Monitor .. I think she is just awesome ..even when she's scruffy like in those pictures ..when the shedding is complete...she's like a shiney New bright beast again


----------



## Ieuan7

Ok thanks mate,


Do you also have any idea where I can buy one?

Iv searched Reptile Classifieds but they appear to be mostly grown on, or 150+ Miles away lol


----------



## cold blooded beast

Ieuan7 said:


> Ok thanks mate,
> 
> 
> Do you also have any idea where I can buy one?
> 
> Iv searched Reptile Classifieds but they appear to be mostly grown on, or 150+ Miles away lol


Contact Jase nightgecko from Wrigglies ...see what he can do for you mate


----------



## cold blooded beast

Not Odatria .. but as it's currently smaller than my dwarf ..Thought I'd put a link for you here .. enjoy ..

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/207665-monitors-tegus-8066.html#post11246226


----------



## rep-it

Ieuan7 said:


> Anyone have any experience with either V. Tristis Tristis or V. Tristis Orientalis?
> 
> Looking for personalities/traits primarily I.e. Aggressive/Friendly/Shy ?
> 
> Are they 'Look but don't touch' type of fellas or can they become a-custom to humans?
> 
> Cheers.


my personal experience with tristis- males are not shy, females are. they dont generally like to be handled but saying that my male now scratches at the glass (the side that i open) when he sees me. when i open the door he runs up my arm and sits on my shoulder. 

my females have been a knightmare for fighting. 
(the first rep iv kept where the females fight each other)
hence me advertising one female for sale. 

there are a few vto's about for sale at the moment, varanusclungst, paul p has an adult male and wrigglies have an adult male.

and one vtt female (mine)

ps one of my fav reps


----------



## adwraith

there are hatchling VTOs available on this thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...-dwarf-freckled-monitors-varanus-tristis.html :2thumb:

EDIT:


rep-it said:


> there are a few vto's about for sale at the moment, varanusclungst, paul p has an adult male and wrigglies have an adult male.


 looks like you got in before me ha!


----------



## Woody82

*Sad news*

Seems my Ackie has either found a hole in a wall or the cat got him  came home to find his viv door slightly open. Have turned house upside down, everything has been out clothes boxes bags the works. Everything I checked the wife has too.... Not sure how viv was opened cat, kids or Ackie!? Or maybe me not fully closing ;(

Moral to all.....USE A LOCK!,

Ps viv in actic conversion kids never in it unsupervised, and not seen opening viv.


----------



## TommyR

Woody82 said:


> Seems my Ackie has either found a hole in a wall or the cat got him  came home to find his viv door slightly open. Have turned house upside down, everything has been out clothes boxes bags the works. Everything I checked the wife has too.... Not sure how viv was opened cat, kids or Ackie!? Or maybe me not fully closing ;(
> 
> Moral to all.....USE A LOCK!,
> 
> Ps viv in actic conversion kids never in it unsupervised, and not seen opening viv.


Sorry to hear but a very important lesson is use a lock or a wedge would avoid this happening. I would carry on searching though it will try come out if you leave food or some hot spots about. Hope you find him.


----------



## WinnieeMvP

Can now join this thread! Finally after so much waiting haha. 

My ackie:





































Very skittish towards me but will be spending a lot of time hand feeding and tryna get water into him.


----------



## TommyR

WinnieeMvP said:


> Can now join this thread! Finally after so much waiting haha.
> 
> My ackie:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Very skittish towards me but will be spending a lot of time hand feeding and tryna get water into him.


Very nice ackie, what is that viv made out of melamine? Plenty of cork tubes for climbing in and on and will look good


----------



## WinnieeMvP

TommyR said:


> Very nice ackie, what is that viv made out of melamine? Plenty of cork tubes for climbing in and on and will look good


It's a vivexotic 4x2x2z not quite sure what it is but encountering a problem as I type!

Seems the weight of the subtrate is collapsing the bottom panel underneath the glass runners. Gunna have to bang a screw in it to line it up and seal it.


----------



## TommyR

WinnieeMvP said:


> It's a vivexotic 4x2x2z not quite sure what it is but encountering a problem as I type!
> 
> Seems the weight of the subtrate is collapsing the bottom panel underneath the glass runners. Gunna have to bang a screw in it to line it up and seal it.


Yeah I think that viv will cause you problems if I am been honest will start to collapse due to the weight and probably due to the humidity will destroy the viv if it's melamine will start to fall apart. Most monitor keepers build viv's from strong wood and then varnish the hell out of it and seal it also.


----------



## cold blooded beast

WinnieeMvP said:


> It's a vivexotic 4x2x2z not quite sure what it is but encountering a problem as I type!
> 
> Seems the weight of the subtrate is collapsing the bottom panel underneath the glass runners. Gunna have to bang a screw in it to line it up and seal it.





TommyR said:


> Yeah I think that viv will cause you problems if I am been honest will start to collapse due to the weight and probably due to the humidity will destroy the viv if it's melamine will start to fall apart. Most monitor keepers build viv's from strong wood and then varnish the hell out of it and seal it also.


Think I squeezed about two years out of my 55 Vivexotic .. even with glass installed to replace the front lower plinth ...extra screws and plenty of sealant run up every joint and vents (that aren't needed for our Odatria anyway) ..and that was all done from the unit being assembled from New ....

..then last month when I got Mojo and transfered Freckles over to their new posh custom enclosures ...I discovered the Vivexotics base had turned into weetabix ..Where the melamine had eventually been damaged with burrowing attempts ... 

Lining the base and up the side walls with perspex or glass would have helped prevent that ..but if it's going to bow with the weight .. glass isn't going to last ...


Keep a close eye on what's happening to the melamine under your substrate ...and plan in future for a replacement ...like Tommy said . Marine grade ply and yacht varnish


Look forward to more shots ..Congrats


----------



## dannyj

Woody82 said:


> Seems my Ackie has either found a hole in a wall or the cat got him  came home to find his viv door slightly open. Have turned house upside down, everything has been out clothes boxes bags the works. Everything I checked the wife has too.... Not sure how viv was opened cat, kids or Ackie!? Or maybe me not fully closing ;(
> 
> Moral to all.....USE A LOCK!,
> 
> Ps viv in actic conversion kids never in it unsupervised, and not seen opening viv.




Any luck finding him/her?


----------



## rep-it

its a shame these companys dont realize this and make their vivs from ply and coat that instead of chipboard. 
yes they would be more expensive but they would last. 

not everybody has the means to be able to build these vivs so quite often they just buy off the shelf,.


----------



## Woody82

no danny no sign i do fear that our cat has had him! viv is still running with the door left slightly open and a tub of food in there just incase..... gutted but pretty much my fault/stupidity.


----------



## WinnieeMvP

TommyR said:


> Yeah I think that viv will cause you problems if I am been honest will start to collapse due to the weight and probably due to the humidity will destroy the viv if it's melamine will start to fall apart. Most monitor keepers build viv's from strong wood and then varnish the hell out of it and seal it also.


Ill do what i can to keep this one going but if need to be I will get another sorted.



cold blooded beast said:


> Think I squeezed about two years out of my 55 Vivexotic .. even with glass installed to replace the front lower plinth ...extra screws and plenty of sealant run up every joint and vents (that aren't needed for our Odatria anyway) ..and that was all done from the unit being assembled from New ....
> 
> ..then last month when I got Mojo and transfered Freckles over to their new posh custom enclosures ...I discovered the Vivexotics base had turned into weetabix ..Where the melamine had eventually been damaged with burrowing attempts ...
> 
> Lining the base and up the side walls with perspex or glass would have helped prevent that ..but if it's going to bow with the weight .. glass isn't going to last ...
> 
> 
> Keep a close eye on what's happening to the melamine under your substrate ...and plan in future for a replacement ...like Tommy said . Marine grade ply and yacht varnish
> 
> 
> Look forward to more shots ..Congrats


When I moved him in I moved the Viv in first without any sub and didn't notice any 'weetabix' effect. Think I'll move the ackie into a 3 foot viv I have for a few days while I sort this one out.

Would love to get a trio!

Thanks.


----------



## WinnieeMvP

Also was meaning to ask.. I have the platform hide/basking spot underneath his heatlamp. Now I thought I would put a piece of slate on his top platform to give him a rougher and I'm guessing hotter basking spot but he never used it and only see him on the platform below.

Is it too hot?

Just thought I'd add, using my temp gun it comes up at 145-150 sometimes 160.


----------



## cold blooded beast

WinnieeMvP said:


> Also was meaning to ask.. I have the platform hide/basking spot underneath his heatlamp. Now I thought I would put a piece of slate on his top platform to give him a rougher and I'm guessing hotter basking spot but he never used it and only see him on the platform below.
> 
> Is it too hot?
> 
> Just thought I'd add, using my temp gun it comes up at 145-150 sometimes 160.


It's just going where it wants to ..when it wants to ...choice of thermal gradient (between both end to end of enclosure and also from substrate up)is the thing ...chances are if you lower the temp slightly it will use the top shelf ... If the temp drop is too great it will spend all the time up there ....In which case other areas might be cooler (ambient)than it prefers ....Check out Barlows guide


----------



## cold blooded beast

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/846680-ackie-care-requirements.html


----------



## WinnieeMvP

cold blooded beast said:


> It's just going where it wants to ..when it wants to ...choice of thermal gradient (between both end to end of enclosure and also from substrate up)is the thing ...chances are if you lower the temp slightly it will use the top shelf ... If the temp drop is too great it will spend all the time up there ....In which case other areas might be cooler (ambient)than it prefers ....Check out Barlows guide


Since removing the slate he has been on the top shelf.. 

More to my concern was that I have seen a few hides that are platformed but are made out of slate and was planning on getting one but that will mot be happening of he's happy with the wood and unhappy with the slate haha.


----------



## Robbrown 52

WinnieeMvP said:


> It's a vivexotic 4x2x2z not quite sure what it is but encountering a problem as I type!
> 
> Seems the weight of the subtrate is collapsing the bottom panel underneath the glass runners. Gunna have to bang a screw in it to line it up and seal it.


Hi Winnie,
I to have a Viv exotic Viv for my Kimberlies and have tried a slightly different approach to water proofing the bottom.
I layed my hands on an off cut of 25 yr butyl pond linner. and fitted it into place with aquarium safe silicon sealant, a bit of rubber origami 
It come all the way up to the front lip of the glass and 2ft up the sides and back.

In another post you were discussing the use of slate for a basking surface, I use what is called a Rete which is a series of shelves at angles,
can be made of wood or stone. I prefer the slate as its easy to work with and can be easily sterilized.
The example below is a small one I have made for my Italian wall lizards new vivs. 
















This is the larger one in the Kimberly Viv as you can see it offers them loads of choices for exposure both to UV and heat and the temp Varies from 90F in the bottom shelf and over 160F on the top.








As well as this I provide loads of hollow cork and other branches above and below so they can choose to bask in light or warm in shade/ privacy 








Any questions feel free


----------



## rep-it

*tristis*


----------



## WinnieeMvP

Robbrown 52 said:


> Hi Winnie,
> I to have a Viv exotic Viv for my Kimberlies and have tried a slightly different approach to water proofing the bottom.
> I layed my hands on an off cut of 25 yr butyl pond linner. and fitted it into place with aquarium safe silicon sealant, a bit of rubber origami
> It come all the way up to the front lip of the glass and 2ft up the sides and back.
> 
> In another post you were discussing the use of slate for a basking surface, I use what is called a Rete which is a series of shelves at angles,
> can be made of wood or stone. I prefer the slate as its easy to work with and can be easily sterilized.
> The example below is a small one I have made for my Italian wall lizards new vivs.
> image
> image
> This is the larger one in the Kimberly Viv as you can see it offers them loads of choices for exposure both to UV and heat and the temp Varies from 90F in the bottom shelf and over 160F on the top.
> image
> As well as this I provide loads of hollow cork and other branches above and below so they can choose to bask in light or warm in shade/ privacy
> image
> Any questions feel free


It isn't a big deal as I can always move my beardie into it after a small fix as I keep her on lino but I will have a look into it. Thanks. :2thumb:


It is a Rete that I have but is only 4 platforms I think and made of plywood. I ideally want to get one like the picture you have put on but as I said he doesn't seem keen on the piece of slate I've put on top of the stack.

I would like to pair him up aswell but in Barlows caresheet he said it's a bit hit and miss.. Would probably explain why he ignored me when I asked his opinion on buying one of his babies and asking how he thought I should go about it! :bash: :lol2:


----------



## Robbrown 52

WinnieeMvP said:


> It isn't a big deal as I can always move my beardie into it after a small fix as I keep her on lino but I will have a look into it. Thanks. :2thumb:
> 
> 
> It is a Rete that I have but is only 4 platforms I think and made of plywood. I ideally want to get one like the picture you have put on but as I said he doesn't seem keen on the piece of slate I've put on top of the stack.
> 
> I would like to pair him up aswell but in Barlows caresheet he said it's a bit hit and miss.. Would probably explain why he ignored me when I asked his opinion on buying one of his babies and asking how he thought I should go about it! :bash: :lol2:


 Ply wood is a common material for retes as it is easily available I think Frank Rete`s early models were all made this way. I have even seen some made from concrete slabs for some of the large species
mine do not often use the top except 1st thing in morning, but they have the option to do so the idea being to have a complete range of temps, if you read some of the literature spot temps on basking spots can be allowed to be 200F, but remember this is a surface temp not air temp.
As I was saying the small retes were for my refugees the Italian walls who have taken to using them like a duck to water.


----------



## Woody82

*Yay*

Well it's all turned out ok well except for the bathroom! Found the ackie down the side of the waste water pipe heading out of the bathroom! After destroying a few tiles and plaster board and some insulation foam! I was able to get hold of him!

Second question at six months old would I get away with a younger Viv mate?


----------



## TommyR

Woody82 said:


> Well it's all turned out ok well except for the bathroom! Found the ackie down the side of the waste water pipe heading out of the bathroom! After destroying a few tiles and plaster board and some insulation foam! I was able to get hold of him!
> 
> Second question at six months old would I get away with a younger Viv mate?


Do you know the sex of the ackie? I don't see the need to rush into getting another ackie already. If it doesn't go well you will need another viv incase you need to seperate. Make sure your viv is locked from now on : victory: glad you found your ackie.


----------



## Woody82

Not a rush decision always the plan! Thought better of getting a trio to start, but logic would suggest that the younger the more tolerable hence best chance of adding, um no don't know sex but if adding a younger unsexed I thought that irrelevant?! (But by almeans correct me) also young ackies are common older ones tend not to be. And yes by no means am I that nieve to not be prepared for fights etc and splitting. 

Viv doors wedged lock is ordered.


----------



## i.am.idc

I finally joined the Dwarf Monitor gang...









































Viv is 4x2x4
















Sorry about dirty glass








It is heated by a 500w AHS & 2 basking bulbs, one 80w one 120w
Surface temps range from 25c in the burrows to 65c on the basking shelf.
























Substrate is soil sand mix, holds humidity and burrows well.
Is around 6 inches deep. I will add a nest box when the Ackies grow
















Been eating well on crickets & locusts, I have tried calci worms & wax worms but haven't seen them eat them. I will get some wood lice & springtails etc to put in substrate.
Awesome little lizards, bred by NightGecko, Jase from Odatria.net!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Robbrown 52

i.am.idc said:


> I finally joined the Dwarf Monitor gang...
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> Viv is 4x2x4
> image
> image
> Sorry about dirty glass
> image
> It is heated by a 500w AHS & 2 basking bulbs, one 80w one 120w
> Surface temps range from 25c in the burrows to 65c on the basking shelf.
> image
> image
> image
> Substrate is soil sand mix, holds humidity and burrows well.
> Is around 6 inches deep. I will add a nest box when the Ackies grow
> image
> image
> Been eating well on crickets & locusts, I have tried calci worms & wax worms but haven't seen them eat them. I will get some wood lice & springtails etc to put in substrate.
> Awesome little lizards, bred by NightGecko, Jase from Odatria.net!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


 Brilliant little monitors and could not come from a better source than Jase.* enjoy*:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Robbrown 52

Woody82 said:


> Well it's all turned out ok well except for the bathroom! Found the ackie down the side of the waste water pipe heading out of the bathroom! After destroying a few tiles and plaster board and some insulation foam! I was able to get hold of him!
> 
> Second question at six months old would I get away with a younger Viv mate?


 Phew Big relief, glad you found him.
typical ackie found the tightest place possible to feel safe in as they would do in the wild.


----------



## i.am.idc

Robbrown 52 said:


> Brilliant little monitors and could not come from a better source than Jase.* enjoy*:flrt::flrt::flrt:


Thanks mate. These are pretty cool. I'm worried about not getting enough heat below the substrate surface but I guess they can climb out & up to thermo regulate for them selves right? To be honest I don't know where they go. I am assuming they have burrowed under the base of one of the cork tubes as I can see a hole/burrow type thing which I probably started by accident when furnishing the viv. I look for them when they disappear but I can't find them, then all of a sudden one appears then the next etc, so I leave them too it. When I search I never dig around the substrate or lift out any decor. I am going to seal the vents today to help hold in humidity.

The 120w bulb is providing enough heat for now I am thinking to kick the 80w on for a few hours in the late morning early afternoon to simulate the heat of the midday sun. What do you think?

It's my first time using these bulbs & so far I am very impressed :2thumb:


----------



## Robbrown 52

i.am.idc said:


> Thanks mate. These are pretty cool. I'm worried about not getting enough heat below the substrate surface but I guess they can climb out & up to thermo regulate for them selves right? To be honest I don't know where they go. I am assuming they have burrowed under the base of one of the cork tubes as I can see a hole/burrow type thing which I probably started by accident when furnishing the viv. I look for them when they disappear but I can't find them, then all of a sudden one appears then the next etc, so I leave them too it. When I search I never dig around the substrate or lift out any decor. I am going to seal the vents today to help hold in humidity.
> 
> The 120w bulb is providing enough heat for now I am thinking to kick the 80w on for a few hours in the late morning early afternoon to simulate the heat of the midday sun. What do you think?
> 
> It's my first time using these bulbs & so far I am very impressed :2thumb:


The idea of the midday sun sounds like a good one
you will find the ambient temp of every thing including the substrate will increase as time passes and the heat sinks in , certainly this is what happened in my kims viv.
have you got any stone in there? that helps hold heat and the kims love running and burrowing through the rock pile.

we certainly spend loads of time watching the antics of the kims and the Italians we have in the lounge which we would miss if out in a shed or dedicated room


----------



## i.am.idc

Robbrown 52 said:


> The idea of the midday sun sounds like a good one
> you will find the ambient temp of every thing including the substrate will increase as time passes and the heat sinks in , certainly this is what happened in my kims viv.
> have you got any stone in there? that helps hold heat and the kims love running and burrowing through the rock pile.
> 
> we certainly spend loads of time watching the antics of the kims and the Italians we have in the lounge which we would miss if out in a shed or dedicated room


Hmmm good thinking, I have no stone in there... yet! I may place a paving slab or slate at the warm end of the viv to try & maintain a warm element throughout the night. The main problem is the AHS doesn't really focus heat downwards & is 3-4 inches above the surface of the substrate.

They are all up this morning basking so they seem cool. Another thing, I didn't know they could eat so much :gasp: They eat a lot!!!!


----------



## Woody82

So this is the mess that not having a lock on the viv caused....... luckily the wife didnt mind!! (too much). 

Id never had issues with viv doors or needing to lock, the cat never showed any real interest and neither did the kids, but i have learnt £1.65 for a wedge or lock is cheaper and easier than hours spent pulling a house a part, 48 hours of worry and then destroying part of the en-suite!!! 

And today he seems fine and happy running around the viv chasing crickets.










PS blood is mine! and he was hid under/down wall side of the white waste water pipe!


----------



## cold blooded beast

i.am.idc said:


> Hmmm good thinking, I have no stone in there... yet! I may place a paving slab or slate at the warm end of the viv to try & maintain a warm element throughout the night. The main problem is the AHS doesn't really focus heat downwards & is 3-4 inches above the surface of the substrate.
> 
> They are all up this morning basking so they seem cool. Another thing, I didn't know they could eat so much :gasp: They eat a lot!!!!


 you know how it goes mate. . .food in abundance. . .apply heat. . .watch em grow. . .it's ALL good


----------



## cold blooded beast

Woody82 said:


> image
> imageSo this is the mess that not having a lock on the viv caused....... luckily the wife didnt mind!! (too much).
> 
> Id never had issues with viv doors or needing to lock, the cat never showed any real interest and neither did the kids, but i have learnt £1.65 for a wedge or lock is cheaper and easier than hours spent pulling a house a part, 48 hours of worry and then destroying part of the en-suite!!!
> 
> And today he seems fine and happy running around the viv chasing crickets.
> 
> PS blood is mine! and he was hid under/down wall side of the white waste water pipe!


that's a fairly tidy hole. . .I'd tear a house down to retrieve one of mine. . . .relieved your cat didn't have an expensive lunch too:gasp:


----------



## Woody82

cold blooded beast said:


> that's a fairly tidy hole. . .I'd tear a house down to retrieve one of mine. . . .relieved your cat didn't have an expensive lunch too:gasp:


Yeah luckily thats as big as needed to go..... and yeah agree on the sentiment of whatever it took.

And as far as the cat.... he is out the bad books lol

Cheers all for your comments.


----------



## cold blooded beast

Woody82 said:


> Yeah luckily thats as big as needed to go..... and yeah agree on the sentiment of whatever it took.
> 
> And as far as the cat.... he is out the bad books lol
> 
> Cheers all for your comments.


 well you picked a very active and inquisitve species. . plus with the obvious intelligence all Monitors share. . .so just know that it'll continually test the enclosure for ways to broaden it's range to roam. . . look forward to more pics over time


----------



## i.am.idc

cold blooded beast said:


> you know how it goes mate. . .food in abundance. . .apply heat. . .watch em grow. . .it's ALL good


Just bought a truckload of crickets & locusts! Probably won't last a week! Add this to the two basking bulbs & AHS = plenty of c**p


----------



## Robbrown 52

i.am.idc said:


> Hmmm good thinking, I have no stone in there... yet! I may place a paving slab or slate at the warm end of the viv to try & maintain a warm element throughout the night. The main problem is the AHS doesn't really focus heat downwards & is 3-4 inches above the surface of the substrate.
> 
> They are all up this morning basking so they seem cool. Another thing, I didn't know they could eat so much :gasp: They eat a lot!!!!


3 or 4 slabs held apart by sticks of wood or brick so you can get various thickness of gap, as demonstrated by the escape artist earlier they love very tight places to feel safe in, which is what the spikey tail is for head 1st into crack and wedge tail across entrance = 1 impossible to remove Monitor.
maybe make the 2nd bulb a focused one onto the top of the slabs, also make the slabs staggered so different levels get to be different temps, remember surface temps were they come from can reach 200F so a spot temp around 180 not out of the question.
Can you tell I have become a big fan of Rete stacks? :lol2::lol2:
a viv fitting that could be made more use of by many different species IMO, certainly my tiny Italian have taken to the amazingly using all the different levels.


----------



## dannyj

Woody82 said:


> image
> imageSo this is the mess that not having a lock on the viv caused....... luckily the wife didnt mind!! (too much).
> 
> Id never had issues with viv doors or needing to lock, the cat never showed any real interest and neither did the kids, but i have learnt £1.65 for a wedge or lock is cheaper and easier than hours spent pulling a house a part, 48 hours of worry and then destroying part of the en-suite!!!
> 
> And today he seems fine and happy running around the viv chasing crickets.
> 
> image
> 
> PS blood is mine! and he was hid under/down wall side of the white waste water pipe!






Glad you found him/ her
My kids usually don't bother with mine but I havea lock on the reachables as my lads a menace


----------



## Robbrown 52

Hi Guys 
a couple of images from which I hope you will confirm my thoughts , 
So your best guesses please as to sex of these 2 Kimberly monitors.
the 3rd one I know for definite as have seen U2's Hemipenes once.


----------



## MDFMONITOR

i.am.idc said:


> I finally joined the Dwarf Monitor gang...
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> Viv is 4x2x4
> image
> image
> Sorry about dirty glass
> image
> It is heated by a 500w AHS & 2 basking bulbs, one 80w one 120w
> Surface temps range from 25c in the burrows to 65c on the basking shelf.
> image
> image
> image
> Substrate is soil sand mix, holds humidity and burrows well.
> Is around 6 inches deep. I will add a nest box when the Ackies grow
> image
> image
> Been eating well on crickets & locusts, I have tried calci worms & wax worms but haven't seen them eat them. I will get some wood lice & springtails etc to put in substrate.
> Awesome little lizards, bred by NightGecko, Jase from Odatria.net!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


good luck with them!!:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## i.am.idc

Robbrown 52 said:


> 3 or 4 slabs held apart by sticks of wood or brick so you can get various thickness of gap, as demonstrated by the escape artist earlier they love very tight places to feel safe in, which is what the spikey tail is for head 1st into crack and wedge tail across entrance = 1 impossible to remove Monitor.
> maybe make the 2nd bulb a focused one onto the top of the slabs, also make the slabs staggered so different levels get to be different temps, remember surface temps were they come from can reach 200F so a spot temp around 180 not out of the question.
> Can you tell I have become a big fan of Rete stacks? :lol2::lol2:
> a viv fitting that could be made more use of by many different species IMO, certainly my tiny Italian have taken to the amazingly using all the different levels.


Because of the height of my viv it would be difficult to have a retes stack near the basking site. They have different heights & shaded parts they can bask under however. I tried to arrange the cork tubes and flats to allow this & they do use different parts when they are up there basking. 

I was thinking to have a slab on the substrate near the AHS in the hope it would absorb & retain some heat. Giving them the option to burrow underneath or sit on it at night.

How harmful is a nighttime drop? I kept the basking light on 24 hour for the first night & they went down into the substrate to sleep at night anyway! 

The hottest part of the basking site gets to 95c & they do use it if only for a minute at a time. It is funny, they lay down & lift their feet off the surface soak up some heat & then move to a more comfortable temperature. :lol2:

I will try different things in the hope of getting them all comfortable! Right now I'm just hoping for 1.3 & some future breeding success. 

Waiting for Phil to make me some Kims for the viv next door :2thumb:


----------



## Barlow

Robbrown 52 said:


> Hi Guys
> a couple of images from which I hope you will confirm my thoughts ,
> So your best guesses please as to sex of these 2 Kimberly monitors.
> the 3rd one I know for definite as have seen U2's Hemipenes once.
> image


Can you post the same photos but of the dorsal side? From those spurs I would say 2 females.


----------



## Robbrown 52

i.am.idc said:


> Because of the height of my viv it would be difficult to have a retes stack near the basking site. They have different heights & shaded parts they can bask under however. I tried to arrange the cork tubes and flats to allow this & they do use different parts when they are up there basking.
> 
> I was thinking to have a slab on the substrate near the AHS in the hope it would absorb & retain some heat. Giving them the option to burrow underneath or sit on it at night.
> 
> How harmful is a nighttime drop? I kept the basking light on 24 hour for the first night & they went down into the substrate to sleep at night anyway!
> 
> The hottest part of the basking site gets to 95c & they do use it if only for a minute at a time. It is funny, they lay down & lift their feet off the surface soak up some heat & then move to a more comfortable temperature. :lol2:
> 
> I will try different things in the hope of getting them all comfortable! Right now I'm just hoping for 1.3 & some future breeding success.
> 
> Waiting for Phil to make me some Kims for the viv next door :2thumb:


I have a ceramic that is on a stat set so only comes on if temp drops to 75f which is the cool end temp for mine it also fires up if the basking bulbs fail like it did this morning so keep the temp up and they have light from the 2 UV tubes.
The flat rock should work as you want to so go for it and maybe add another layer on top and put sand in-between for them to dig out, mine love that allows them to make there own cave with no chance of collapse.


----------



## TommyR

i.am.idc said:


> Because of the height of my viv it would be difficult to have a retes stack near the basking site. They have different heights & shaded parts they can bask under however. I tried to arrange the cork tubes and flats to allow this & they do use different parts when they are up there basking.
> 
> I was thinking to have a slab on the substrate near the AHS in the hope it would absorb & retain some heat. Giving them the option to burrow underneath or sit on it at night.
> 
> How harmful is a nighttime drop? I kept the basking light on 24 hour for the first night & they went down into the substrate to sleep at night anyway!
> 
> The hottest part of the basking site gets to 95c & they do use it if only for a minute at a time. It is funny, they lay down & lift their feet off the surface soak up some heat & then move to a more comfortable temperature. :lol2:
> 
> I will try different things in the hope of getting them all comfortable! Right now I'm just hoping for 1.3 & some future breeding success.
> 
> Waiting for Phil to make me some Kims for the viv next door :2thumb:



95C? Wow that is some basking spot, I use paving slabs at the minute for my basking spot which is reading 58c.

Welcome to the dwarfs :2thumb: already planning your next ones I like it lol, would love to own more myself so quite jealous.


----------



## Robbrown 52

Barlow said:


> Can you post the same photos but of the dorsal side? From those spurs I would say 2 females.


 will try to get you those images, for me it would be the ideal result as it would give me 1.2
the reason for the images was that Kim was originally thought to be male but when all of a sudden she ballooned up then lost it all over night appearing very wrinkly 
then U2 started chasing K2 the other one in the image and this has been going on for 3 weeks now but seen no sign of actual mating just a lot of K2 dragging U2 around the viv then him lying on top of her? which has lead us to believe it was a dominance issue?


----------



## cold blooded beast

Ife...in the past I have used the guide that when Freckles starts the soft shoe shuffle ..I ease the power down on the basking site ...also when it's hot enough that she does that ..she doesn't spend much time basking ...and as I use no supplementary heating method in her viv ..It's the spread of heat from the basking bulb that creates the ambient temp gradient.. so if she ain't basking for long ..and actively seeking the cool end the basking surface must be hotter than she wants.....so for ALL the tech kit ..I gauge her needs on her behaviour ...I trust her instincts more than what I can read in a book!!!


----------



## TommyR

Robbrown 52 said:


> will try to get you those images, for me it would be the ideal result as it would give me 1.2
> the reason for the images was that Kim was originally thought to be male but when all of a sudden she ballooned up then lost it all over night appearing very wrinkly
> then U2 started chasing K2 the other one in the image and this has been going on for 3 weeks now but seen no sign of actual mating just a lot of K2 dragging U2 around the viv then him lying on top of her? which has lead us to believe it was a dominance issue?


Seems similar to my tristis mate as I am sure I have a 1.2 then thought one of mine got bigger was thinking gravid but came back from holiday to nothing and seeming to have lost the weight. Hopefully didn't reabsorb the eggs and was just a full belly from eating, but the male was chasing the other one round the viv after I thought the other female was gravid.


----------



## Robbrown 52

Barlow said:


> Can you post the same photos but of the dorsal side? From those spurs I would say 2 females.


Have been back through the resent old pics and here is one of Kim from 21/5/13 looking like she ate all the pies like I said at the time, then on the 27th she appeared like a deflated ballon with creases down her side. ?


----------



## Barlow

Robbrown 52 said:


> Have been back through the resent old pics and here is one of Kim from 21/5/13 looking like she ate all the pies like I said at the time, then on the 27th she appeared like a deflated ballon with creases down her side. ?
> image


Doesn't look gravid in that pic. My girl looked massive compared before laying. But it all depends on how much you feed.


----------



## i.am.idc

cold blooded beast said:


> Ife...in the past I have used the guide that when Freckles starts the soft shoe shuffle ..I ease the power down on the basking site ...also when it's hot enough that she does that ..she doesn't spend much time basking ...and as I use no supplementary heating method in her viv ..It's the spread of heat from the basking bulb that creates the ambient temp gradient.. so if she ain't basking for long ..and actively seeking the cool end the basking surface must be hotter than she wants.....so for ALL the tech kit ..I gauge her needs on her behaviour ...I trust her instincts more than what I can read in a book!!!


I fully agree mate, they do bask but not right in the centre beam where it is the hottest. There is many variations of temps in the viv, they use quite a few so I am happy so far!

























The temperature at the hottest part of the basking spot...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Robbrown 52

Barlow said:


> Doesn't look gravid in that pic. My girl looked massive compared before laying. But it all depends on how much you feed.











this is Kim again from this morning a bit closer from the side. as I said in 1st image hatched july 12 so not a year old and is N-V 19.5cm N-T 59cm and 100gr.
will get the others as soon as I see them.
Food wise they have locust available all the time and chopped pinkie once a week, now with a few brown shrimp mixed in as they are just getting used to them


----------



## Robbrown 52

i.am.idc said:


> I fully agree mate, they do bask but not right in the centre beam where it is the hottest. There is many variations of temps in the viv, they use quite a few so I am happy so far!
> 
> image
> image
> image
> The temperature at the hottest part of the basking spot...
> image
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


93C = 199F which is a bit warmer than the sort of level I get 145f = 63C.
Feet up basking is something I don't see much from the Kimberly's but the Italians do it all the time :flrt::flrt:


----------



## i.am.idc

Robbrown 52 said:


> 93C = 199F which is a bit warmer than the sort of level I get 145f = 63C.
> Feet up basking is something I don't see much from the Kimberly's but the Italians do it all the time :flrt::flrt:


Yeah they feet up bask in the 199f part very briefly. Usually they run through the heat at 100mph. So funny! Wonder how I'm going to set it up when they are bigger!

Can't wait to get my hands on some Kims they look so cool! Are they as active as Ackies, or are they more shy & skittish?

:2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

i.am.idc said:


> Yeah they feet up bask in the 199f part very briefly. Usually they run through the heat at 100mph. So funny! Wonder how I'm going to set it up when they are bigger!
> 
> Can't wait to get my hands on some Kims they look so cool! Are they as active as Ackies, or are they more shy & skittish?
> 
> :2thumb:


From observing Jays Kims ..I'd say they don't have the balls of Ackies ..But not shy or secretive either


----------



## rep-it

thought i'd join in with the ackies....... my new young female red ackie


----------



## philipniceguy

don't post here often but here you go some of my dwarfs:


younger female kim due to lay any day now








ackies (well some of mine lol)


----------



## rep-it

kim looks like shes going to pop


----------



## Robbrown 52

i.am.idc said:


> Yeah they feet up bask in the 199f part very briefly. Usually they run through the heat at 100mph. So funny! Wonder how I'm going to set it up when they are bigger!
> 
> Can't wait to get my hands on some Kims they look so cool! Are they as active as Ackies, or are they more shy & skittish?
> 
> :2thumb:


when we looked 1st at having monitors in our lives we looked at both Akies and Kims and from the ones we saw it was Kims the floated our boats, and the one we got was very inquisitive and still is , will come to hand and take food also from hand. the others are quiet a bit shyer to the point its a real effort to catch them for any examination.
To my mind they are more like a tree monitor than the rock part of their name would suggest, they quiet happily jump around the branches both up and down like little monkeys . well worth owning in our opinion.


----------



## Robbrown 52

Robbrown 52 said:


> image
> this is Kim again from this morning a bit closer from the side. as I said in 1st image hatched july 12 so not a year old and is N-V 19.5cm N-T 59cm and 100gr.
> will get the others as soon as I see them.
> Food wise they have locust available all the time and chopped pinkie once a week, now with a few brown shrimp mixed in as they are just getting used to them


Managed to get a side view of U2 this evening. I presume this confirms his male status?


----------



## i.am.idc

cold blooded beast said:


> From observing Jays Kims ..I'd say they don't have the balls of Ackies ..But not shy or secretive either


Cool



philipniceguy said:


> don't post here often but here you go some of my dwarfs:
> 
> 
> younger female kim due to lay any day now
> image
> ackies (well some of mine lol)
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Are there a few babies in there for me mate?



Robbrown 52 said:


> when we looked 1st at having monitors in our lives we looked at both Akies and Kims and from the ones we saw it was Kims the floated our boats, and the one we got was very inquisitive and still is , will come to hand and take food also from hand. the others are quiet a bit shyer to the point its a real effort to catch them for any examination.
> To my mind they are more like a tree monitor than the rock part of their name would suggest, they quiet happily jump around the branches both up and down like little monkeys . well worth owning in our opinion.


So a viv set out for arboreal monitors is better suited? Hope I get curious rather than shy ones!

:2thumb:


----------



## Robbrown 52

i.am.idc said:


> Cool
> 
> 
> 
> Are there a few babies in there for me mate?
> 
> 
> 
> So a viv set out for arboreal monitors is better suited? Hope I get curious rather than shy ones!
> 
> :2thumb:


In my experience so far any way, though I suspect of you could provide a complicated rock face with loads of cracks a crevices they would do pretty well.


----------



## philipniceguy

i.am.idc said:


> Are there a few babies in there for me mate?


Don't worry mate I got your name on the lid of the box due to hatch around this time next month. it says "when born email i.am.dc on RFUK :lol2: cant get a better reminder than that I thought :2thumb:.


----------



## i.am.idc

philipniceguy said:


> Don't worry mate I got your name on the lid of the box due to hatch around this time next month. it says "when born email i.am.dc on RFUK :lol2: cant get a better reminder than that I thought :2thumb:.


You tha man! :notworthy:


----------



## Ratamahata

Today I get to finish my ackies upgraded viv. Its a 4x3x2 and has a 12 inch bottom plinth for a good deep sub for him to burrow in.

will keep you posted


----------



## adwraith

Ratamahata said:


> Today I get to finish my ackies upgraded viv. Its a 4x3x2 and has a 12 inch bottom plinth for a good deep sub for him to burrow in.
> 
> will keep you posted


sounds ideal. good luck with setting it up!


----------



## TommyR

Some of the Tristis


----------



## adwraith

TommyR said:


> Some of the Tristis
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


how handlable are your tristis?i've heard they're quite skittish(i know that depends on the individual, sex etc) but i haven't seen many pictures like yours with one sat on you...or was that shot abit lucky?


----------



## cold blooded beast

I'll guess it wasn't luck ..BUT if they get spooked .. and were to bolt off into the room ...then good luck ...
so uderestimated ...HUGELY entertaining ..
Since moving onto rat pups for rodent treat day ...she's gone a little psycho-carnivore on it ...complete reversal to her response in March/April ...couldn't be the new viv...could it? ...the top of it it 6'up .. perhaps increased security .. oh ..I dunno! ..But I like ...gotta love my Freckles:flrt:


----------



## adwraith

cold blooded beast said:


> I'll guess it wasn't luck ..BUT if they get spooked .. and were to bolt off into the room ...then good luck ...
> so uderestimated ...HUGELY entertaining ..
> Since moving onto rat pups for rodent treat day ...she's gone a little psycho-carnivore on it ...complete reversal to her response in March/April ...couldn't be the new viv...could it? ...the top of it it 6'up .. perhaps increased security .. oh ..I dunno! ..But I like ...gotta love my Freckles:flrt:


yeah the more i look at them the more they appeal...and seeing photos of freckles in her new viv :mf_dribble:


----------



## TommyR

adwraith said:


> how handlable are your tristis?i've heard they're quite skittish(i know that depends on the individual, sex etc) but i haven't seen many pictures like yours with one sat on you...or was that shot abit lucky?


Two of mine are fine with been handled but I let them climb onto me or jump which they also like to do lol, but my third vto is more skittish and shy than the other two.



cold blooded beast said:


> I'll guess it wasn't luck ..BUT if they get spooked .. and were to bolt off into the room ...then good luck ...
> so uderestimated ...HUGELY entertaining ..
> Since moving onto rat pups for rodent treat day ...she's gone a little psycho-carnivore on it ...complete reversal to her response in March/April ...couldn't be the new viv...could it? ...the top of it it 6'up .. perhaps increased security .. oh ..I dunno! ..But I like ...gotta love my Freckles:flrt:


As Marcus said if spooked they will dart off they are very fast. Sounds amazing marcus gonna try mine on shrimp and sprats later will try video it. Who doesn't love freckles:flrt: more pics welcome


----------



## Stivali

Anyone know why Tristis were named Tristis (Latin for sad)? They look fairly cheerful to me!


----------



## TommyR

Stivali said:


> Anyone know why Tristis were named Tristis (Latin for sad)? They look fairly cheerful to me!


Learn something new everyday, thats strange.


----------



## philipniceguy

Stivali said:


> Anyone know why Tristis were named Tristis (Latin for sad)? They look fairly cheerful to me!


I know I know I know...........................


............ because while they are cheerful fun monitors the person that named them was sad as he didn't discover something like a salvadorii, lace, perentie or komodo (large stunning monitors rather than small stunning monitors lol)



................ AM I RIGHT :whistling2:


----------



## weaver132

How do you all go about keeping deep substrate warm in big vivs im building a 6x3x2 for my ackies and will have a foot of sand/soil but will need it warm for nesting wont I? Any advice help is welcome just need some ideas or do your normal heat bulbs keep it warm enough? Thanks


----------



## TommyR

weaver132 said:


> How do you all go about keeping deep substrate warm in big vivs im building a 6x3x2 for my ackies and will have a foot of sand/soil but will need it warm for nesting wont I? Any advice help is welcome just need some ideas or do your normal heat bulbs keep it warm enough? Thanks


People use AHS heaters I think in outbuilding vivs or to help heat the substrate by placing it just above the substrate with a good guard over it, or a few small wattage par bulbs.

Sure someone else can run you through it who has better knowledge than me.


----------



## philipniceguy

weaver132 said:


> How do you all go about keeping deep substrate warm in big vivs im building a 6x3x2 for my ackies and will have a foot of sand/soil but will need it warm for nesting wont I? Any advice help is welcome just need some ideas or do your normal heat bulbs keep it warm enough? Thanks


many people use many different ways.

tube heaters near the substrate
ceramics near the substrate
heat mat under the substrate
heat cable under the substrate
heat from a viv below
heaters like tube heaters under the base 
hot water pipes


list goes on which works best I have no idea as I currently only used heat mats


----------



## adwraith

TommyR said:


> Two of mine are fine with been handled but I let them climb onto me or jump which they also like to do lol, but my third vto is more skittish and shy than the other two.
> 
> As Marcus said if spooked they will dart off they are very fast. Sounds amazing marcus gonna try mine on shrimp and sprats later will try video it. Who doesn't love freckles:flrt: more pics welcome


cheers for the reply. the more i look at them the more the species appeals...


----------



## TommyR

adwraith said:


> cheers for the reply. the more i look at them the more the species appeals...


 
No problem mate :2thumb: they are a stunning sp


----------



## weaver132

Cheers for the replys guys. Is it safe to use a heat mat under a foot of dort though? Im probably wrong but I would have thought that would be a fire hazard?


----------



## philipniceguy

dwarf update:

daddy (older male). clutch due to hatch mid july he is dad also but older female is the mum of that clutch








mum (young female) just after laying. she also mum of a clutch due to hatch august but dad to that clutch is my younger male 








found the eggs








All 8 eggs in the container
















A01








A04


----------



## TommyR

Bit of feeding yesterday its hard using a phone to record whilst trying to feed them so excuse my filming skills and the puppy cry at the end of the video.

Tristis feeding


----------



## humphreys

TommyR said:


> Bit of feeding yesterday its hard using a phone to record whilst trying to feed them so excuse my filming skills and the puppy cry at the end of the video.
> 
> Tristis feeding


tommy i just watched your vid and have a little question they seem very calm and will happily jump on you and back in to the tank without any crazy running away , presumably this just comes with age ??? as in the older they get they learn your not soo much a threat , also btw nice trio !!


----------



## cold blooded beast

TommyR said:


> Bit of feeding yesterday its hard using a phone to record whilst trying to feed them so excuse my filming skills and the puppy cry at the end of the video.
> 
> Tristis feeding


subscribed and liked. . . .far more sedate than Frecks at the mo!!!!!!!!. . . .I just love that rock backdrop of yours. .


----------



## TommyR

humphreys said:


> tommy i just watched your vid and have a little question they seem very calm and will happily jump on you and back in to the tank without any crazy running away , presumably this just comes with age ??? as in the older they get they learn your not soo much a threat , also btw nice trio !!


Yeah well 2 of them are happy to come to the tanks edge and climb on me or jump wildly at me lol then they do jump off to try explore on top of the viv or the chair like in the video, I am glad to how laid back they are when they come out of the viv, one of my females will climb up one arm round my shoulders and back down my other arm into the viv thankfully. Yeah I guess they do and working on things like trust by leaving my arms and hands in the viv for them to get used to and tong feeding it comes with time of course : victory:



cold blooded beast said:


> subscribed and liked. . . .far more sedate than Frecks at the mo!!!!!!!!. . . .I just love that rock backdrop of yours. .


Thanks mate, one when mental when I was trying to get it into a small tub for a bath to help some shed on its tail come off which worked so all worth it. Thanks Marcus I have Bill to thank for that and a lot of things, is hard to keep clean from the varanus wonderful faeces :devil:


----------



## i.am.idc

My lil girl loves the Ackies








Scorpion Tailed for CBB, I've never seen it before. He told me his Merts does it & showed me a pic, you would think I showed my lot because they all doing it now!
















Superman Basking! Feet kicked back soaking up the heat at the hottest spot in the basking sight!








Viv ready for Kim's
















Ackie stack










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cold blooded beast

Was reading the other day that some desert species(not Monitor)holds the tail high over the back so if a predator comes in from above it may grab the tail rather than the body/head .. and be less successful! ...so perhaps it's just a survival posture?


Oh ...and you can say that's your daughters hand all you like ...but I know it's YOUR pink dressing gown fella:lol2:


The last shot should put a smile on many a persons face that sees it ...couldn't be any sweeter ..Even if there were blueberries between em .. and maple syrup poured over


----------



## i.am.idc

cold blooded beast said:


> Was reading the other day that some desert species(not Monitor)holds the tail high over the back so if a predator comes in from above it may grab the tail rather than the body/head .. and be less successful! ...so perhaps it's just a survival posture?
> 
> 
> Oh ...and you can say that's your daughters hand all you like ...but I know it's YOUR pink dressing gown fella:lol2:
> 
> 
> The last shot should put a smile on many a persons face that sees it ...couldn't be any sweeter ..Even if there were blueberries between em .. and maple syrup poured over


Watching them interact is so cool! I literally sit there & watch them for ages! They are the cutest things running, jumping, digging, climbing, wrestling & hunting all day! :no1:


----------



## rep-it




----------



## rep-it

my male tristis tristis, picture of him at 3 months and at 10 months


----------



## i.am.idc

Out of my 4 Ackies one is a slightly smaller than the rest, and has a slower growth rate it seems.

It hides in the burrow longer than the rest & does not hunt with the efficiency of the rest.

It's a bit disheartening hopefully the little fella will catch up!

:flrt:


----------



## rep-it

i.am.idc said:


> Out of my 4 Ackies one is a slightly smaller than the rest, and has a slower growth rate it seems.
> 
> It hides in the burrow longer than the rest & does not hunt with the efficiency of the rest.
> 
> It's a bit disheartening hopefully the little fella will catch up!
> 
> :flrt:


This is one of the reasons why I use 24 hr basking, a lot of people disagree but it works for me, with this you can then put some more food in when the others are in their burrows, so the small one can come out, eat and bask.


----------



## EuroHerp

Any breeders in Wales? Looking at getting some young ones!


----------



## TommyR

EuroHerp said:


> Any breeders in Wales? Looking at getting some young ones!


What sp are you after?


----------



## i.am.idc

rep-it said:


> This is one of the reasons why I use 24 hr basking, a lot of people disagree but it works for me, with this you can then put some more food in when the others are in their burrows, so the small one can come out, eat and bask.


Good idea, it doesn't seem as if the others are bullying it as it was out midday with the rest of the group. There is a 14 hour daylight cycle 07:00 till 21:00. I finally saw the little one catch, kill and eat a larger than usual cricket.

I will see how it gets on, if the size difference increases I will switch to a 24 hour cycle.

:2thumb:


----------



## benjaybo

hows everyone doing i have not been on here for a bit now when i get home from work tonight i will upload pics of my prasinus my female laid two infertile eggs recently they were her first she has laid though so hoping she provides some fertile ones for the next set 
hows everyones season going this year if your breeding if not hows the critters all doing well i hope :2thumb:



i.am.idc said:


> My lil girl loves the Ackies
> image
> Scorpion Tailed for CBB, I've never seen it before. He told me his Merts does it & showed me a pic, you would think I showed my lot because they all doing it now!
> image
> image
> Superman Basking! Feet kicked back soaking up the heat at the hottest spot in the basking sight!
> image
> Viv ready for Kim's
> image
> image
> Ackie stack
> image
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


very nice matey my beardies i rescued do it although its at feeding time though so i think its just to stop each other having a bit snack :lol2: how you doing anyway matey : victory:


rep-it said:


> http://s891.photobucket.com/user/butler-01/media/tristis3months_zps3a6fced1.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s891.photobucket.com/user/butler-01/media/prettyboy1_zpsfaf75a18.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> my male tristis tristis, picture of him at 3 months and at 10 months


very nice mate i do love tristis :mf_dribble:


cold blooded beast said:


> Was reading the other day that some desert species(not Monitor)holds the tail high over the back so if a predator comes in from above it may grab the tail rather than the body/head .. and be less successful! ...so perhaps it's just a survival posture?
> 
> 
> Oh ...and you can say that's your daughters hand all you like ...but I know it's YOUR pink dressing gown fella:lol2:
> 
> 
> The last shot should put a smile on many a persons face that sees it ...couldn't be any sweeter ..Even if there were blueberries between em .. and maple syrup poured over


hey how ya doing mate : victory:


----------



## TommyR

benjaybo said:


> hows everyone doing i have not been on here for a bit now when i get home from work tonight i will upload pics of my prasinus my female laid two infertile eggs recently they were her first she has laid though so hoping she provides some fertile ones for the next set
> hows everyones season going this year if your breeding if not hows the critters all doing well i hope :2thumb:
> 
> 
> very nice matey my beardies i rescued do it although its at feeding time though so i think its just to stop each other having a bit snack :lol2: how you doing anyway matey : victory:
> 
> very nice mate i do love tristis :mf_dribble:
> 
> hey how ya doing mate : victory:



Welcome back and best of luck with the next clutch of eggs with your prasinus, yesterday found a clutch from my tristis which I posted on the M&T thread but will share here nice clutch of 13 to my surprise so not a bad start to this season just a nice long wait for the incubation hope it goes smoothly.


----------



## benjaybo

TommyR said:


> Welcome back and best of luck with the next clutch of eggs with your prasinus, yesterday found a clutch from my tristis which I posted on the M&T thread but will share here nice clutch of 13 to my surprise so not a bad start to this season just a nice long wait for the incubation hope it goes smoothly.
> 
> image


how ya doing matey :2thumb: and cheers matey im stoked to say the least i have had them since mid jan and for the first time shes starting producing eggs so im super happy they like my care im giving them XD
congrats mate thats a nice sized clutch i wil keep my fingers crossed for ya im hoping they all hatch mate, i had some incubator troubles this year lost 22 flipping carpet pythons.....not happy to say the least but still hatch 20 in my first season  just NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED! to sort out my storri storri some people are saying male cos of patterns and some are saying female via the body shape so im going to get a trio and pair on female with mine to see if i have 1.3 or 2.2 but will need some money first after next years season its go time on the storri group hehe
:2thumb:


----------



## TommyR

benjaybo said:


> how ya doing matey :2thumb: and cheers matey im stoked to say the least i have had them since mid jan and for the first time shes starting producing eggs so im super happy they like my care im giving them XD
> congrats mate thats a nice sized clutch i wil keep my fingers crossed for ya im hoping they all hatch mate, i had some incubator troubles this year lost 22 flipping carpet pythons.....not happy to say the least but still hatch 20 in my first season  just NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED! to sort out my storri storri some people are saying male cos of patterns and some are saying female via the body shape so im going to get a trio and pair on female with mine to see if i have 1.3 or 2.2 but will need some money first after next years season its go time on the storri group hehe
> :2thumb:


Well I am glad they are enjoying your care and producing eggs. Yeah I was shocked with the size but I am happy none the less, Just hope the incubation goes well thank you :2thumb:. These things happen mate but live and learn I guess. 

Ah well hope you get your storri storri sorted for next year with good females a 2:2 would be decent, best of luck.

Where are those pics you promised? :no1:


----------



## benjaybo

TommyR said:


> Welcome back and best of luck with the next clutch of eggs with your prasinus, yesterday found a clutch from my tristis which I posted on the M&T thread but will share here nice clutch of 13 to my surprise so not a bad start to this season just a nice long wait for the incubation hope it goes smoothly.
> 
> image





TommyR said:


> Well I am glad they are enjoying your care and producing eggs. Yeah I was shocked with the size but I am happy none the less, Just hope the incubation goes well thank you :2thumb:. These things happen mate but live and learn I guess.
> 
> Ah well hope you get your storri storri sorted for next year with good females a 2:2 would be decent, best of luck.
> 
> Where are those pics you promised? :no1:


haha yeh i have a nice glass fronted fridge now which will be done especially for my green tree python eggs but will be perfect for the prasinus too and the storri and carpets binus round :lol2:
haha brb will upload the new ones now the females called lady death strike the males skeletor she craps down my back everytime she comes out which is where she gets the name :lol2:


----------



## TommyR

benjaybo said:


> haha yeh i have a nice glass fronted fridge now which will be done especially for my green tree python eggs but will be perfect for the prasinus too and the storri and carpets binus round :lol2:
> haha brb will upload the new ones now the females called lady death strike the males skeletor she craps down my back everytime she comes out which is where she gets the name :lol2:


A very fitting name haha look forward to the pics.


----------



## benjaybo

TommyR said:


> A very fitting name haha look forward to the pics.


haha not too long mate :2thumb: i think she may be gravid again we move from hull to bristol on the 15th of next month though so im hoping if she is she gets them out before we move i dont want her traveling gravid


----------



## TommyR

benjaybo said:


> haha not too long mate :2thumb: i think she may be gravid again we move from hull to bristol on the 15th of next month though so im hoping if she is she gets them out before we move i dont want her traveling gravid


Well hopefully she drops them before you move, fingers crossed


----------



## benjaybo

TommyR said:


> Well hopefully she drops them before you move, fingers crossed


yeh hopefully what do you reckon she has deffo started filling out around her hips and lower gut again this is her









my male skeletor he is an 09 wc baby he is very stand off-ish but lets me touch him just dows not like being handled much which is fine the female jumps out of the viv onto me :lol2:


----------



## TommyR

benjaybo said:


> yeh hopefully what do you reckon she has deffo started filling out around her hips and lower gut again this is her
> image
> 
> my male skeletor he is an 09 wc baby he is very stand off-ish but lets me touch him just dows not like being handled much which is fine the female jumps out of the viv onto me :lol2:
> image



Its hard to tell mate, she looks a good size, I had no idea my tristis was gravid and she laid 15 eggs so its possible. Both stunning mate.


----------



## benjaybo

TommyR said:


> Its hard to tell mate, she looks a good size, I had no idea my tristis was gravid and she laid 15 eggs so its possible. Both stunning mate.


haha yeh they have a way with doing that last time just as i was thinking hey ive feel good about her weight now shes put on a little extra weight she pops 2 eggs and boom back to where i was getting her up from lol saying that i got them as a complaete bargain in jan 610 quid the pair and 50 for a courier so im stoked been a long time waiting for them i tell ya about 5-6 years waiting for the oppertune moment to grab one or a pair patience makes perfect haha if shes not gravid at the moment i may let her loose a few grams i dont want them fat LOL


----------



## TommyR

benjaybo said:


> haha yeh they have a way with doing that last time just as i was thinking hey ive feel good about her weight now shes put on a little extra weight she pops 2 eggs and boom back to where i was getting her up from lol saying that i got them as a complaete bargain in jan 610 quid the pair and 50 for a courier so im stoked been a long time waiting for them i tell ya about 5-6 years waiting for the oppertune moment to grab one or a pair patience makes perfect haha if shes not gravid at the moment i may let her loose a few grams i dont want them fat LOL


Only time will tell mate, would love to own some of these stunners. Be good to see more CB prasinus around :2thumb:


----------



## benjaybo

TommyR said:


> Only time will tell mate, would love to own some of these stunners. Be good to see more CB prasinus around :2thumb:


haha indeed one of my few dreams with herps is breeding my own cbs i think i may die when it happens IF it happens lol i hope your tristis eggs come through for ya cos they are awesome mate


----------



## TommyR

benjaybo said:


> haha indeed one of my few dreams with herps is breeding my own cbs i think i may die when it happens IF it happens lol i hope your tristis eggs come through for ya cos they are awesome mate


Every ones dream help reduce WC hopefully, thanks mate me too, I have had them about 8 months now and first batch of eggs with a good amount can't complain, they are awesome. Just a waiting game now see if they go all the way.


----------



## benjaybo

TommyR said:


> Every ones dream help reduce WC hopefully, thanks mate me too, I have had them about 8 months now and first batch of eggs with a good amount can't complain, they are awesome. Just a waiting game now see if they go all the way.


yeh the less wc the better mate same with green tree pythons they are so popular like the tree monitors there are wc's everywhere we deffo need more cb's about, yeh i mean i would be happy if only half made it through kinda thing is still great for the size of the clutch :no1:


----------



## XtremeReptiles

benjaybo said:


> yeh hopefully what do you reckon she has deffo started filling out around her hips and lower gut again this is her
> image
> 
> my male skeletor he is an 09 wc baby he is very stand off-ish but lets me touch him just dows not like being handled much which is fine the female jumps out of the viv onto me :lol2:
> image


Female isn't gravid yet matey! She needs to have a much lower gut  but they both look nice and plumb!


----------



## EuroHerp

TommyR said:


> What sp are you after?


Im after ackie breeders in wales


----------



## TommyR

EuroHerp said:


> Im after ackie breeders in wales


Dont know if anyone on here is from wales but could always pay a courier to deliver them? Few people on here have eggs cooking at the minute


----------



## EuroHerp

I have been keeping my eyes open but being so far away courier costs are toward £100


----------



## TommyR

EuroHerp said:


> I have been keeping my eyes open but being so far away courier costs are toward £100


Could you not pick up yourself? I used AC couriers dunno if they are still going and they was not £100. Hope you sort something out  and have correct set up before buying one.


----------



## benjaybo

XtremeReptiles said:


> Female isn't gravid yet matey! She needs to have a much lower gut  but they both look nice and plumb!


thanks matey see last time when she laid she was only slightly bigger then this lol but i know what ya mean its good though i dont want her gravid while i move next month gonna be such a fun trip moving the animals from hullto bristol IF we have a place that is :lol2: finding a place that will accept my scruffy long hair and general caveman looks plus all the reptiles is not easy :lol2:


----------



## TommyR

XtremeReptiles said:


> Female isn't gravid yet matey! She needs to have a much lower gut  but they both look nice and plumb!


I don't see why not, especially if 2 eggs and only recently gravid but time will tell.

I wouldn't of thought this tristis would be carrying 15 eggs but she was


----------



## EuroHerp

TommyR said:


> Could you not pick up yourself? I used AC couriers dunno if they are still going and they was not £100. Hope you sort something out  and have correct set up before buying one.


If there close enough then I will pick up. We are 2 hours the wrong side of Cardiff so anywhere is far away.
Viv is ready and waiting, picking up uv lights this weekend:2thumb:


----------



## TommyR

EuroHerp said:


> If there close enough then I will pick up. We are 2 hours the wrong side of Cardiff so anywhere is far away.
> Viv is ready and waiting, picking up uv lights this weekend:2thumb:


Well hopefully you find something mate like I said is a few people which eggs cooking so hopefully worth a look around keep an eye out.

I know Barlow, Stivali and Nightgecko have eggs cooking maybe few others too.

If desperate is worth paying for them to be couriered when they hatch mate, check the courier section on here prices aren't too bad.

Good luck


----------



## benjaybo

EuroHerp said:


> If there close enough then I will pick up. We are 2 hours the wrong side of Cardiff so anywhere is far away.
> Viv is ready and waiting, picking up uv lights this weekend:2thumb:


hi mate sounds a bit rough being out of the way im moving to bristol in july i will keep an eye out for ya but on the flip side i know a courier i use spencer at gaurdian couriers he is known as diamond python will deffo be in the couriers section he delivered a few carpets, 2 green tree pythons as well as my green tree monitors so i can and will deffo vouch for him spence is spot on everytime and has always been consistant with quality service with me. if i see any ackies in bristol i will let ya know matey :2thumb: 

wont be too far from where ya are to bristol if the price is right i imagine, i know kightgecko - jason has some babies that are very nice too, not sure what barlow has going this year ive been a hermit from the monitor threads to be honest : victory:


----------



## EuroHerp

Thanks for the help.

Am I right in that if ackies are brought up from young in for example a group of 7 they will alter their sex tohavr more females than males? When I kept them years ago this is what I was told.

If its true then I need two breeders lol


----------



## Paul P

EuroHerp said:


> Thanks for the help.
> 
> Am I right in that if ackies are brought up from young in for example a group of 7 they will alter their sex tohavr more females than males? When I kept them years ago this is what I was told.
> 
> If its true then I need two breeders lol



No this is not true, they hatch as either a male or a female, yes theres a better chance of getting multiple sexes with the more you buy.


----------



## benjaybo

EuroHerp said:


> Thanks for the help.
> 
> Am I right in that if ackies are brought up from young in for example a group of 7 they will alter their sex tohavr more females than males? When I kept them years ago this is what I was told.
> 
> If its true then I need two breeders lol


as paul said matey if your gonna buy a large amount of babies you should likely get a pair or trio but they are only going to be what ever sex they hatch out as, i wish it worked like that i think we all do would make things alot easier haha


----------



## EuroHerp

It was something that was talked about years ago. The groups of babies would, until a certain timespan, 'choose' what sex to be depending on the numbers born to allow for more females
Would be great evolutionary step to avoid high number of males.

I haven't kept ackies for about 10 years and have been out of the loup so to speak


----------



## EuroHerp

After a quick browse here's a link to another forum user on a different forum who heard the rumours of sex changes
Sex determination in Varanids? - sSNAKESs : Reptile Forum


----------



## rep-it

thats something that used to be said quite often, i know breeders that have been breeding reps for 30 years plus and they say that if they have a couple of babies growing up together most of the time they end up with 1.1 
probably just coincidence .


----------



## Paul P

EuroHerp said:


> After a quick browse here's a link to another forum user on a different forum who heard the rumours of sex changes
> Sex determination in Varanids? - sSNAKESs : Reptile Forum


I haven't read the link, did all that years ago when first researching ackies.
If there were any truth in this myth then picking up females would be a doddle as the majority of keepers raise groups together, so if the cb population was female heavy, where are they all?

It's all down to pot luck.


----------



## benjaybo

rep-it said:


> thats something that used to be said quite often, i know breeders that have been breeding reps for 30 years plus and they say that if they have a couple of babies growing up together most of the time they end up with 1.1
> probably just coincidence .


i think that could be down to picking one that looks male and one hat looks female and keeping them together in hope its a pair and quite often it does


----------



## cold blooded beast

Link to a link ..that leads to a link ..that ends up at a poor quality Mojo video! ..

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/207665-monitors-tegus-8176.html#post11324374
Enjoy ..if ya get there! Lol


----------



## cold blooded beast

Also ...a bit of dwarf action over there too now ..
YouTube

VTO


----------



## EuroHerp

Would be great if they did end up with a high female to male ratio. Would make things so much easier


----------



## WinnieeMvP

Just had a quick check before lights out and found my little ackie girl like this!










Give her a rub and she fell over onto her back waking her up haha:


----------



## benjaybo

WinnieeMvP said:


> Just had a quick check before lights out and found my little ackie girl like this!
> 
> image
> 
> Give her a rub and she fell over onto her back waking her up haha:
> 
> image
> 
> image


haha 
awesome


----------



## TommyR

WinnieeMvP said:


> Just had a quick check before lights out and found my little ackie girl like this!
> 
> image
> 
> Give her a rub and she fell over onto her back waking her up haha:
> 
> image
> 
> image


It get back up straight away?


----------



## WinnieeMvP

TommyR said:


> It get back up straight away?


Once it realised I was there yeah. Tickled her belly and she jumped up and zipped off. Still really skitty.


----------



## TommyR

WinnieeMvP said:


> Once it realised I was there yeah. Tickled her belly and she jumped up and zipped off. Still really skitty.


Never really see monitors lying on the backs, I would generally be worried if it was mine doing that or any lizard. Strange


----------



## WinnieeMvP

TommyR said:


> Never really see monitors lying on the backs, I would generally be worried if it was mine doing that or any lizard. Strange


She was sleeping on her side and as i moved the stack abit more the subtrate pulled her onto her back and woke her up. She's always getting into the toght space between the stack amd viv wall.


----------



## TommyR

WinnieeMvP said:


> She was sleeping on her side and as i moved the stack abit more the subtrate pulled her onto her back and woke her up. She's always getting into the toght space between the stack amd viv wall.


Just strange seeing a monitor on its back I guess, they are pretty good climbers and sense of balance. Perhaps just a one of, mine sleep in funny places too but never seen them lying on their back.


----------



## WinnieeMvP

Like I said she was sleeping on her side in a tight space. 

When I moved the hide she fell onto her back and woke up. It was funny for me as she lied there for a few seconds like 'What the?!?'

Then bolted haha.


----------



## weaver132

Right guys heres the situation. Ive recently obtained 4 juvie ackies. Ive put pics up on my own thresd. The replies ive had have all said that all are female. If this is the case I will need to sell one or two and obtain a male. Can put pics on here if needed


----------



## i.am.idc

I have 4 Ackies in a 4x2x4h viv they are but a few weeks old & I was adding crickets everyday for them. I leave a slice of apple in overnight but keep noticing that it is gone by morning. Last night I looked in the viv when it was late and there were hundreds of crickets in there running around. I don't think the ackies can find them that easily in the cork bark tubes which I have used to decorate the viv.

Should I stop adding crickets for a day or two till they search and destroy the ones hiding?


----------



## Robbrown 52

weaver132 said:


> Right guys heres the situation. Ive recently obtained 4 juvie ackies. Ive put pics up on my own thresd. The replies ive had have all said that all are female. If this is the case I will need to sell one or two and obtain a male. Can put pics on here if needed


Put them up somebody will have a go at sexing them also try the monitors and Tegu thread as most keep or know about the smaller ones and are Very Helpfull


----------



## Robbrown 52

i.am.idc said:


> I have 4 Ackies in a 4x2x4h viv they are but a few weeks old & I was adding crickets everyday for them. I leave a slice of apple in overnight but keep noticing that it is gone by morning. Last night I looked in the viv when it was late and there were hundreds of crickets in there running around. I don't think the ackies can find them that easily in the cork bark tubes which I have used to decorate the viv.
> 
> Should I stop adding crickets for a day or two till they search and destroy the ones hiding?


 Certainly wouldn't hurt to cut back the food input also keep more food in to tempt the crickets out of hiding.
could also trap them in dark tube and keep to a later date.


----------



## TommyR

i.am.idc said:


> I have 4 Ackies in a 4x2x4h viv they are but a few weeks old & I was adding crickets everyday for them. I leave a slice of apple in overnight but keep noticing that it is gone by morning. Last night I looked in the viv when it was late and there were hundreds of crickets in there running around. I don't think the ackies can find them that easily in the cork bark tubes which I have used to decorate the viv.
> 
> Should I stop adding crickets for a day or two till they search and destroy the ones hiding?


They are such pains and good hiders especially in cork tubes and under them, I try to bring the crickets out of hiding hoping they get ate by my monitors. When I had ackies I had the same problem with dubia hiding in and under cork bark tubes and breeding in the tank lots of baby nymphs everywhere. Just see how it goes mate, keep putting apple in and hopefully they will get caught or die off.


----------



## TommyR

weaver132 said:


> Right guys heres the situation. Ive recently obtained 4 juvie ackies. Ive put pics up on my own thresd. The replies ive had have all said that all are female. If this is the case I will need to sell one or two and obtain a male. Can put pics on here if needed



You have already had some good answers from some good monitor keepers so I would be inclined to agree, I am rubbish at sexing monitors but I did think you had at least 3 females. How old are they? See if others reply such as barlow and any others.

Like I said on your thread you will not struggle to get a male or sell your females if that is the case :2thumb:


----------



## weaver132

Cheers tommyr I know ive had some great answers I just wanna make sure if you onow whatI mean . Will deffinately wait and see what others say aswell as youve said though mate


----------



## i.am.idc

Robbrown 52 said:


> Certainly wouldn't hurt to cut back the food input also keep more food in to tempt the crickets out of hiding.
> could also trap them in dark tube and keep to a later date.





TommyR said:


> They are such pains and good hiders especially in cork tubes and under them, I try to bring the crickets out of hiding hoping they get ate by my monitors. When I had ackies I had the same problem with dubia hiding in and under cork bark tubes and breeding in the tank lots of baby nymphs everywhere. Just see how it goes mate, keep putting apple in and hopefully they will get caught or die off.


The only problem is I do not want them to be lacking food in the mean time! :bash:


----------



## zekee

Hi all, rarely in this section, but I have just converted my outdoor shed, insulated etc. I would like to keep a monitor, and have come here to tap you for info, the general consensus seems to be that ackies are the best starter moni, is this the case? I would have room for a 5x3x2 Viv in the room, would this be any good? Any help regarding these would be great.


----------



## adwraith

zekee said:


> Hi all, rarely in this section, but I have just converted my outdoor shed, insulated etc. I would like to keep a monitor, and have come here to tap you for info, the general consensus seems to be that ackies are the best starter moni, is this the case? I would have room for a 5x3x2 Viv in the room, would this be any good? Any help regarding these would be great.


if 3 is the height then that would be a good sized viv for a trio maybe. you need the height for a good depth of substrate to help the humidity and allow digging.read this and post back with any questions you have- its a great resource and there's lots of helpful keepers on here that will help too :2thumb:


----------



## zekee

Thanks for the link, yes 3 foot is the height.


----------



## TommyR




----------



## rustypeb

*Hi all*

Hi all, been reading throw this thread for the past few months and thought it was time to introduce my self and my ackie monitor.
A few pics of Ackie the ackie monitor







[/URL]







[/URL]

Have also been making his full time viv over the past couple of weeks and have almost finished now am just waiting for the glass.







[/URL]

I was wondering what every one thought its 4 by 3 by 2 and has 11 inches of a soil sand mix. can add another inch if needed i just guessed at how many bags i needed.
Also the sensor for the ceramic heater am not sure if i should leave it hanging of the ceiling or should move it down the back wall to the cork tube?
Any suggestions on how i can make the viv better would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance 
Russell


----------



## TommyR

rustypeb said:


> Hi all, been reading throw this thread for the past few months and thought it was time to introduce my self and my ackie monitor.
> A few pics of Ackie the ackie monitor
> image[/URL]
> image[/URL]
> 
> Have also been making his full time viv over the past couple of weeks and have almost finished now am just waiting for the glass.
> image[/URL]
> 
> I was wondering what every one thought its 4 by 3 by 2 and has 11 inches of a soil sand mix. can add another inch if needed i just guessed at how many bags i needed.
> Also the sensor for the ceramic heater am not sure if i should leave it hanging of the ceiling or should move it down the back wall to the cork tube?
> Any suggestions on how i can make the viv better would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks in advance
> Russell


Hello and finally welcome :2thumb: good looking ackie and setup look forward to more pics in the future.

I can not say how many bags you will need to add another inch but it cant do no harm adding in another inch of substrate. Are you using the ceramic? As I don't think it is needed. Also why do you have lights on either side of the viv it will need a hot and cool side so just wondered. What are you basking spots and how are you measuring them?

Something you can add is plenty of cork tubes and things to climb and will look tip top.


----------



## rustypeb

TommyR said:


> Hello and finally welcome :2thumb: good looking ackie and setup look forward to more pics in the future.
> 
> I can not say how many bags you will need to add another inch but it cant do no harm adding in another inch of substrate. Are you using the ceramic? As I don't think it is needed. Also why do you have lights on either side of the viv it will need a hot and cool side so just wondered. What are you basking spots and how are you measuring them?
> 
> Something you can add is plenty of cork tubes and things to climb and will look tip top.


Hi thanks for the quick reply. thanks will try and add more pics as the viv comes along and ackie grows.

Yeh will get a couple more bags of soil and 1 of sand and raise it as much as i can. sorry should of explained more the ceramic is just to raise the ambient temp if needed, would be great if it is never on but doubted if the basking spot would heat the whole viv enough. also the light on the right is just a day light bulb which i might still replace with a uvb tube so isnt giving off much heat. i haven't worried to much about temps yet as i am still waiting for the glass. but will be using a temp gun and at the moment have 50c on the top slate. 

Yeh that would be good will have to try and find a cheaper supplier of them my local shop is stupidly expensive for cork. am also thinking of some sort of plastic mesh around the back and sides so he can clime on that?

Thanks again
Russ


----------



## TommyR

rustypeb said:


> Hi thanks for the quick reply. thanks will try and add more pics as the viv comes along and ackie grows.
> 
> Yeh will get a couple more bags of soil and 1 of sand and raise it as much as i can. sorry should of explained more the ceramic is just to raise the ambient temp if needed, would be great if it is never on but doubted if the basking spot would heat the whole viv enough. also the light on the right is just a day light bulb which i might still replace with a uvb tube so isnt giving off much heat. i haven't worried to much about temps yet as i am still waiting for the glass. but will be using a temp gun and at the moment have 50c on the top slate.
> 
> Yeh that would be good will have to try and find a cheaper supplier of them my local shop is stupidly expensive for cork. am also thinking of some sort of plastic mesh around the back and sides so he can clime on that?
> 
> Thanks again
> Russ


Yeah that should be fine really , what bulbs are you using for the basking spots I see you have too, if the basking spot is 50c that should be fine for the rest of the viv, cool side should be around 90/100F will be enough if you measure it with your temp gun when your glass comes you will be able to get the full idea of temps. Yeah I would replace with UVB some people dont use any UV at all so its down to preference but I would take the one on the right out as its not needed in my eyes and if your temps are good you do not need the ceramic either.

Here is a link for some cheap cork tubes, best get most things online so much cheaper. Cork Tube

A few people on here use background you can also buy online something along the lines of this
Backgrounds

Backgrounds]


----------



## rustypeb

TommyR said:


> Yeah that should be fine really , what bulbs are you using for the basking spots I see you have too, if the basking spot is 50c that should be fine for the rest of the viv, cool side should be around 90/100F will be enough if you measure it with your temp gun when your glass comes you will be able to get the full idea of temps. Yeah I would replace with UVB some people dont use any UV at all so its down to preference but I would take the one on the right out as its not needed in my eyes and if your temps are good you do not need the ceramic either.
> 
> Here is a link for some cheap cork tubes, best get most things online so much cheaper. Cork Tube
> 
> A few people on here use background you can also buy online something along the lines of this
> Backgrounds
> 
> Backgrounds]


There just R63 60w spot light bulbs tbh there just what i had spare in the house but seem to be working so far have just got 60c of one spot on the slate so may move them further away. Thanks will get all the temps checked once i get the glass and think i will change to uvb.

Thanks for the links will check them out.
Thanks Russell


----------



## TommyR

rustypeb said:


> There just R63 60w spot light bulbs tbh there just what i had spare in the house but seem to be working so far have just got 60c of one spot on the slate so may move them further away. Thanks will get all the temps checked once i get the glass and think i will change to uvb.
> 
> Thanks for the links will check them out.
> Thanks Russell


No problem keep us informed and dont forget the pics when all done. Best of luck :2thumb:


----------



## rustypeb

TommyR said:


> No problem keep us informed and dont forget the pics when all done. Best of luck :2thumb:


yeah will keep you informed how i get along and try and get pics as i go. thanks :2thumb:
Russell


----------



## weaver132

Hi guys just thought id show the viv ive just built for my ackies its 5x3x2


----------



## TommyR

weaver132 said:


> Hi guys just thought id show the viv ive just built for my ackies its 5x3x2
> 
> image


Looks good you going to varnish and seal it well?


----------



## rustypeb

Hi all, got a few more bits for my viv today so thought i would show you all. I added another 2 bags of top soil which has brought it up another half inch and have added a small layer of leaf mulch. i have also added a couple more cork tubes and branches i have also changed the daylight bulb to a 5% uvb tube.
Let me know what you think?
Whole viv







[/URL]
Hot end







[/URL]
Cool end







[/URL]


----------



## TommyR

rustypeb said:


> Hi all, got a few more bits for my viv today so thought i would show you all. I added another 2 bags of top soil which has brought it up another half inch and have added a small layer of leaf mulch. i have also added a couple more cork tubes and branches i have also changed the daylight bulb to a 5% uvb tube.
> Let me know what you think?
> Whole viv
> image[/URL]
> Hot end
> image[/URL]
> Cool end
> image[/URL]


Looks good matey, I noticed you had two bulbs on the left of your viv and have took one out? Leave it in matey. 

You only have the one ackie. Looks awesome when is your glass coming?


----------



## rustypeb

TommyR said:


> Looks good matey, I noticed you had two bulbs on the left of your viv and have took one out? Leave it in matey.
> 
> You only have the one ackie. Looks awesome when is your glass coming?


Cheers mate. The bulb is going to be in there but is being used on his current viv at the moment.

Yeah just the one at the moment lol. thanks am really pleased with it so far just hope he likes it as much as i do. Should be ether tomorrow or monday so will hopefully be able to get him moved across towards the end of the week if my temps are right.


----------



## TommyR

rustypeb said:


> Cheers mate. The bulb is going to be in there but is being used on his current viv at the moment.
> 
> Yeah just the one at the moment lol. thanks am really pleased with it so far just hope he likes it as much as i do. Should be ether tomorrow or monday so will hopefully be able to get him moved across towards the end of the week if my temps are right.


Sounds great look forward to updates of him in the new tank : victory:


----------



## TommyR

Feeding video 
Tristis Feeding


----------



## weaver132

TommyR said:


> Looks good you going to varnish and seal it well?


Its got 4coats of yacht varnish and gonna seal edges with aquarium sealent. Will also put self adhesive tiles on floor and round the bottom where the deep substrate will be


----------



## weaver132

What Kinda angle shots do you need to get an idea of what sex ackies are plz?


----------



## Robbrown 52

weaver132 said:


> What Kinda angle shots do you need to get an idea of what sex ackies are plz?


 http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/207665-monitors-tegus-post11333366.html#post11333366

have a look at these pics I took and posted to sex my Kimberly monitors.
possibly add a top of head and neck shot and one with onother in for comparrison


----------



## philipniceguy

ackies pics for you lot


----------



## benjaybo

rustypeb said:


> Hi all, been reading throw this thread for the past few months and thought it was time to introduce my self and my ackie monitor.
> A few pics of Ackie the ackie monitor
> image[/URL]
> image[/URL]
> 
> Have also been making his full time viv over the past couple of weeks and have almost finished now am just waiting for the glass.
> image[/URL]
> 
> I was wondering what every one thought its 4 by 3 by 2 and has 11 inches of a soil sand mix. can add another inch if needed i just guessed at how many bags i needed.
> Also the sensor for the ceramic heater am not sure if i should leave it hanging of the ceiling or should move it down the back wall to the cork tube?
> Any suggestions on how i can make the viv better would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks in advance
> Russell


nice to meet ya matey welcome to the thread nice set up ya have there


----------



## rustypeb

benjaybo said:


> nice to meet ya matey welcome to the thread nice set up ya have there



Thanks mate, cant wait to get it all finished just waiting for the glass still.


----------



## benjaybo

rustypeb said:


> Thanks mate, cant wait to get it all finished just waiting for the glass still.


fair enough mate i hate waiting for stuff to finish an enclosure especially when you know its that last item as well will nice seeing the little on their scampering about :2thumb:


----------



## rustypeb

benjaybo said:


> fair enough mate i hate waiting for stuff to finish an enclosure especially when you know its that last item as well will nice seeing the little on their scampering about :2thumb:


Yeh defiantly, especially after i phoned them today only to be told they had lost my order so were starting again so got to wait till wednesday now :banghead: will be nice think hes going to love exploring it all hes so inquisitive. :2thumb:


----------



## benjaybo

rustypeb said:


> Yeh defiantly, especially after i phoned them today only to be told they had lost my order so were starting again so got to wait till wednesday now :banghead: will be nice think hes going to love exploring it all hes so inquisitive. :2thumb:


what is it with companies messing stuff up, my friends been having trouble with one of the countries top reptile shops people just seem to be messing stuff up, but yeh when he is out and about exploring it it will be magic i cant wait to upgrade my storris viv
:2thumb:


----------



## weaver132

Im in same situation built all my viv lights installed and substrate in and been waiting a week for glass but I know it will be worth the wait


----------



## Chris18

philipniceguy said:


> ackies pics for you lot
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


The last but one photo definitely looks male to me and all others look female.
Lovely ackies


----------



## benjaybo

weaver132 said:


> Im in same situation built all my viv lights installed and substrate in and been waiting a week for glass but I know it will be worth the wait


it deffo will mate :2thumb:


----------



## KevUK

Oh wow, how have i not seen this thread before, the Ackies look awesome, i quite like the idea you can house 2 or more together in suitable size vivs and they get along, a normal 4x2x2 type viv would work for them right? similar to what i house the bearded dragon in, or would the bottom plinth not be deep enough for the substrate - would love to get my son one and one for me, obviously id be the one looking after them but be nice for him to get into it (hes 6) he loves the dragon ive got, but hes more interested in the roaches lol odd child.

Gonna do some more research on these i think, serious contenders for my next lizards now my dragon is back to normal.


----------



## adwraith

KevUK said:


> Oh wow, how have i not seen this thread before, the Ackies look awesome, i quite like the idea you can house 2 or more together in suitable size vivs and they get along, a normal 4x2x2 type viv would work for them right? similar to what i house the bearded dragon in, or would the bottom plinth not be deep enough for the substrate - would love to get my son one and one for me, obviously id be the one looking after them but be nice for him to get into it (hes 6) he loves the dragon ive got, but hes more interested in the roaches lol odd child.
> 
> Gonna do some more research on these i think, serious contenders for my next lizards now my dragon is back to normal.


a 4x2x2 can work, if you incorporate a large rub filled with substrate for moisture/digging-or as you say you need a bigger plinth at the front. you would also have to seal the viv very well or with the humidity it won't last long...


----------



## Stivali

KevUK said:


> Oh wow, how have i not seen this thread before, the Ackies look awesome, i quite like the idea you can house 2 or more together in suitable size vivs and they get along, a normal 4x2x2 type viv would work for them right? similar to what i house the bearded dragon in, or would the bottom plinth not be deep enough for the substrate - would love to get my son one and one for me, obviously id be the one looking after them but be nice for him to get into it (hes 6) he loves the dragon ive got, but hes more interested in the roaches lol odd child.
> 
> Gonna do some more research on these i think, serious contenders for my next lizards now my dragon is back to normal.


4x2x2 in pretty minimul, 5x3x3 or bigger is a much more comfortable size.


----------



## i.am.idc

I have 4 baby ackies in a 4x2x4h viv with around 6 inches of substrate I was going to add a nest box to allow them to dig deeper when & if they start nesting. I have the same set up ready for a trio of Kims. Will this be too small or will this need upgrading to provide them with adequate space? I will possibly sell one of the ackies depending on the sex ratio. The ackies are babies at the mo...

Will get some pics up in a bit :2thumb:


----------



## Stivali

i.am.idc said:


> I have 4 baby ackies in a 4x2x4h viv with around 6 inches of substrate I was going to add a nest box to allow them to dig deeper when & if they start nesting. I have the same set up ready for a trio of Kims. Will this be too small or will this need upgrading to provide them with adequate space? I will possibly sell one of the ackies depending on the sex ratio. The ackies are babies at the mo...
> 
> Will get some pics up in a bit :2thumb:


 At least you got some depth for substrate (full substrate is MUCH better than a nest box for general health as well as just for nesting).
I keep a pair in a 7x3x3 and wouldn't really want to put them in anything smaller than say 6x3x3 - though many say 4x2 is OK...


----------



## WinnieeMvP

Stivali said:


> At least you got some depth for substrate (full substrate is MUCH better than a nest box for general health as well as just for nesting).
> I keep a pair in a 7x3x3 and wouldn't really want to put them in anything smaller than say 6x3x3 - though many say 4x2 is OK...


4x2x2 for a trio? Im thinking of upgrading an extra foot in length for a sub adult as i reckon 4ft isnt enough for the running around it does..


----------



## benjaybo

i.am.idc said:


> I have 4 baby ackies in a 4x2x4h viv with around 6 inches of substrate I was going to add a nest box to allow them to dig deeper when & if they start nesting. I have the same set up ready for a trio of Kims. Will this be too small or will this need upgrading to provide them with adequate space? I will possibly sell one of the ackies depending on the sex ratio. The ackies are babies at the mo...
> 
> Will get some pics up in a bit :2thumb:


i would go something like what im doing for my pair of prasinus matey a 6x6x3-4ft saying that i may go all out and set up an 8Lx7Hx4D so i can give mine 1.5-2ft of substrate like i do now, to be fair i would say a trio od kims is gonna be a lot happier with something bigger then a 4x2x2 but depends on their age i would be happy popping a trio in a 4x2x2 for the first 8ish months depends what age they are. i always kinda go overkill on enclosure size though lol


----------



## weaver132

my viv is finally got the glass and the monitors are in  they are loving it i know i still need more bark for them to climb on but ill do that as i go. here is a pic of the enclosure



and two of the ackies enjoying the new bsking spot


----------



## i.am.idc

Ok so these 4x2x4h vivs will only last them into adolescence!? I will have to re think what goes where now! Oh the joys of keeping monitors! :bash::lol2:


----------



## benjaybo

weaver132 said:


> my viv is finally got the glass and the monitors are in  they are loving it i know i still need more bark for them to climb on but ill do that as i go. here is a pic of the enclosure
> 
> http://s1296.photobucket.com/user/weaver1321/media/20130711_224244_zps1a307d2e.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> and two of the ackies enjoying the new bsking spot
> 
> http://s1296.photobucket.com/user/weaver1321/media/20130711_203028_zps0e296431.jpg.htmlimage


awesome stuff matey very nice :2thumb:


----------



## weaver132

Thankyou benjaybo im realy pleased. Only thing ve had to adjust quickly is put a stack on the basking ledge as they were fighting for best spot but as soon as the stack went in they calmed down  but they are loving the space and are being even more active. I took the four to someone who knows some about ackies to try get an idea on sex and he said hes pretty sure I got 1 male n 3 females which if correct is awsome


----------



## rustypeb

Some pics of my ackie in his new viv


----------



## rustypeb

Ackie enjoying his first bit of egg


----------



## Yemeyana

Hey dwarf monitor thread!

I'm still trying to figure out if V. beccarii counts a a dwarf monitor, since it's really small but managed to get a place in Sprackland's Giant Lizards book... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Stivali

Yemeyana said:


> Hey dwarf monitor thread!
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out if V. beccarii counts a a dwarf monitor, since it's really small but managed to get a place in Sprackland's Giant Lizards book... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Afraid not - thought there is a tree moni thread with lots of pics of the siblings to your little guy.. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/919417-tree-monitor-thread.html


----------



## Yemeyana

Oh no, you mean I have to get a Kimmie or something? Oh, what disappointment... 

I suppose I'll join here proper in a few years then. I'll still lurk and admire the pics : victory:


----------



## TommyR

Bath time


----------



## cold blooded beast

Yemeyana said:


> Oh no, you mean I have to get a Kimmie or something? Oh, what disappointment...
> 
> I suppose I'll jon herewould certainly proper in a few years then. I'll still lurk and admire the pics : victory:


Hey . . .a Monitor is a Monitor. ....little'un or BIG'un they're all awesome in common ways AND their own ways . . . .but get some pics up over on M&T thread:no1:


----------



## Yemeyana

cold blooded beast said:


> Hey . . .a Monitor is a Monitor. ....little'un or BIG'un they're all awesome in common ways AND their own ways . . . .but get some pics up over on M&T thread:no1:


Ehe, I'm gonna when she's settled. As far as she knows I'm still the Big Grabby.


----------



## weaver132

Hi all need some help/advice on my 4 ackies to do with aggressive domnence is there anyone that can help me at all please


----------



## philipniceguy

pic time

my biggest ackie 5 months old
















Seems there is a sleep over in the ackie tree house today


----------



## Perrin93

Just wanted to know if everyone else's Ackie monitors are as messy as mine? No matter what i feed him, he will just rub it on one of the rocks until the poor creature is torn in half.. its pretty disgusting if you ask me but he seems to enjoy it :L


----------



## sduncan

Could someone help with sexing my ackie please, apologies for the photo but you know what it's like when all they want to do is run and explore


----------



## Barlow

sduncan said:


> Could someone help with sexing my ackie please, apologies for the photo but you know what it's like when all they want to do is run and explore
> [URL=http://i1310.photobucket.com/albums/s659/sduncan91/IMAG0120_zpsd9ab8636.jpg]image[/URL]


Male 100%.


----------



## sduncan

Cheers mate that was my guess going by the rest of the pics on here but thought I would get it confirmed, glad I don't have to change his name ha


----------



## weaver132

got some pics of my ackies in the bath yesterday 















hope you like


----------



## TommyR

Pictures

Nice claw marks of my trio <3









The trio 




















Big male basking


















Males colours showing



























Colour difference between male and female


























Females




































Bit of tail


----------



## cold blooded beast

TommyR said:


> Pictures
> 
> Nice claw marks of my trio <3
> image
> 
> The trio
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> Big male basking
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Males colours showing
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Colour difference between male and female
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> Females
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Bit of tail
> image


bit chicken n egg ere!!!!....what came first..........my tail fetish?....or me keeping VTO (and hence the fetish developed)..............:flrt::blush::gasp:hmmmmm toughie


----------



## TommyR

cold blooded beast said:


> bit chicken n egg ere!!!!....what came first..........my tail fetish?....or me keeping VTO (and hence the fetish developed)..............:flrt::blush::gasp:hmmmmm toughie


I would go for tails :whistling2: haha


----------



## WinnieeMvP

Hello fellows,

Just a quick question.

I have 2 ackies, 1 around 16 month and the other about 1 month.

They are housed separately, older one in a 4x2x2 and the baby in a 3x1.5x1.5.

I was wondering if I have completely gone the wrong way about starting a trio? I have no means if introducing them to each other at the moment and the baby is food size for the older one.

I was just wondering if there's a chance the older will become to dominant as if it was to happen they will be going in the 4x2x2.

Is there a chance they could get along at the same size introducing them both into a new 4x2x2?

I know there's a few and possibly stupid questions but I just feel like I've gone the wrong way but they both came up at a nice time for when I had planned to get my monis.

I will have issues with keeping 2 full sized vivs for each separately but i would to see them together.

Thanks guys.

Would be rude not to add pics.. Thought you may be able to tell sexes also as that may be a factor. 

Baby


----------



## wrayth

Hiya folks, so I have an empty 4x2x2 viv and was looking for something a little different to the usual lizards and gecko's. I think after reading a few threads that ackies fit the bill perfectly, and you all seem to really love yours, I've started doing a little research by reading the care sheet by Barlow, I've only really gotten as far as the enclosure part and it seems that a 5x3x2 viv is what is suggested for something like a trio which I would love to keep. Trouble is I'm pretty rubbish at diy and as for waterproofing it so it doesn't rot through I think I would be more than hopeless lol is there anyone who builds vivs like this? Already waterproofed and everything? Thanks Rob


----------



## MrStrange

Hi guys, 

I took on an ackie last month as a rescue, not shore on sex or age. It was in a terrible way and was not shedding properly. It has multiple toes missing and had been kept in a faunarium (13"x8) despite being about 40cm snout to tail tip, with no uv lights just a hide and a heat mat. 

Since coming to me he's been in a fully set up 3ft viv, he's going up to a Custom 4foot the next month. The ackie has also had a much more varied diet than what he was on. 

The only problem I've had with him is he won't eat dusted locust or crickets any more, does anyone know of a way to get to eat them???
He still eats non dusted just gets fussy with the dusted ones.


----------



## TommyR

wrayth said:


> Hiya folks, so I have an empty 4x2x2 viv and was looking for something a little different to the usual lizards and gecko's. I think after reading a few threads that ackies fit the bill perfectly, and you all seem to really love yours, I've started doing a little research by reading the care sheet by Barlow, I've only really gotten as far as the enclosure part and it seems that a 5x3x2 viv is what is suggested for something like a trio which I would love to keep. Trouble is I'm pretty rubbish at diy and as for waterproofing it so it doesn't rot through I think I would be more than hopeless lol is there anyone who builds vivs like this? Already waterproofed and everything? Thanks Rob


Few people on here build vivs but may be quite busy, I know Volly on here does vivs but dont come varnished or protected, also sure he uses melamine and not marine ply. Perhaps others can point you in direction of some viv makers but you could buy a viv and protect it yourself etc.



MrStrange said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I took on an ackie last month as a rescue, not shore on sex or age. It was in a terrible way and was not shedding properly. It has multiple toes missing and had been kept in a faunarium (13"x8) despite being about 40cm snout to tail tip, with no uv lights just a hide and a heat mat.
> 
> Since coming to me he's been in a fully set up 3ft viv, he's going up to a Custom 4foot the next month. The ackie has also had a much more varied diet than what he was on.
> 
> The only problem I've had with him is he won't eat dusted locust or crickets any more, does anyone know of a way to get to eat them???
> He still eats non dusted just gets fussy with the dusted ones.


Try changing your dusting? Or just leave the dusted food in the viv he will take them eventually when hungry feeding response of monitors is unreal. Give them a varied diet include roaches, mealworms, some fish or prawns. Be careful when feeding fish though only some fish can be fed to monitors.


----------



## MrStrange

TommyR said:


> Few people on here build vivs but may be quite busy, I know Volly on here does vivs but dont come varnished or protected, also sure he uses melamine and not marine ply. Perhaps others can point you in direction of some viv makers but you could buy a viv and protect it yourself etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Try changing your dusting? Or just leave the dusted food in the viv he will take them eventually when hungry feeding response of monitors is unreal. Give them a varied diet include roaches, mealworms, some fish or prawns. Be careful when feeding fish though only some fish can be fed to monitors.


Thanks, any particular fish and roaches they favour? Yea, when I first got him he was decimating a tub of large locust every couple of days, does love his food.


----------



## TommyR

MrStrange said:


> Thanks, any particular fish and roaches they favour? Yea, when I first got him he was decimating a tub of large locust every couple of days, does love his food.


How often you feeding? I fed small amounts of food a few times a day, movement triggers feeding response so when crickets or locust move they usually give chase. You using a heat bulb? What is your temps?

Dubia roaches are what most people use when feeding, easy to breed and much more nutritional than locust and crickets, and sprats for fish obviously cut them into smaller manageable pieces. Is a website called frozenreptile I think if you search in google can buy some monitor foods which may go down well as a treat for your monitors such as duck, chick, pinkies/fluffs etc.


----------



## wrayth

I think I might try painting my 4x2x2 with pond paint as some have used, and sealing the joints with aquarium silicone, just while the ackies are young. That way if it doesn't work amd end's up rotting through I will have had plenty of time to build my 5x3x2  I think a phone call to the old man is in order, I guess I missed the diy gene lol


----------



## TommyR

wrayth said:


> I think I might try painting my 4x2x2 with pond paint as some have used, and sealing the joints with aquarium silicone, just while the ackies are young. That way if it doesn't work amd end's up rotting through I will have had plenty of time to build my 5x3x2  I think a phone call to the old man is in order, I guess I missed the diy gene lol


That would be fine mate should last a few months upto a year maybe, just use a few coats to protect it fully and should be fine, be careful can give you headaches etc when doing it so take breaks.

Yeah see if your old man can help can only ask


----------



## MrStrange

TommyR said:


> How often you feeding? I fed small amounts of food a few times a day, movement triggers feeding response so when crickets or locust move they usually give chase. You using a heat bulb? What is your temps?
> 
> Dubia roaches are what most people use when feeding, easy to breed and much more nutritional than locust and crickets, and sprats for fish obviously cut them into smaller manageable pieces. Is a website called frozenreptile I think if you search in google can buy some monitor foods which may go down well as a treat for your monitors such as duck, chick, pinkies/fluffs etc.


The heat mat is controlled by a mat-stat (for the viv temp) and the ceramic heat lamp is controlled by a dimmer stat for the basking spot. Cool end is currently 28'C and basking spot is 45 at the moment. 

The ackie gets fed around 7:30am, 1pm and 6pm. Depends how much he eats, and how interested he seems to be in the food.

My local reptile shops don't get roaches, may get them off the web then.


----------



## TommyR

MrStrange said:


> The heat mat is controlled by a mat-stat (for the viv temp) and the ceramic heat lamp is controlled by a dimmer stat for the basking spot. Cool end is currently 28'C and basking spot is 45 at the moment.
> 
> The ackie gets fed around 7:30am, 1pm and 6pm. Depends how much he eats, and how interested he seems to be in the food.
> 
> My local reptile shops don't get roaches, may get them off the web then.


Is no need for a heat mat and ceramic, would use a heat bulb that gives off light replicating the sun some people use par 38 60w, what you using as a basking spot and how you recording temp of your basking spot?

Yeah you can get them on here in the classifieds, having your own colony will save you money on feeding but they need feeding too on oranges, lettuce etc not that expensive and can use your heatmat on the roaches under a large plastic rub. 

Hope this helps


----------



## TommyR

Video of mine feeding on dubia roaches

Varanus Tristis Orientalis eating dubia roaches - YouTube


----------



## wrayth

Cheers for the advice tommy  better paint it outside in the shed then  do you have any threads about your setup? Just watching the video link now  thanks Rob


----------



## TommyR

wrayth said:


> Cheers for the advice tommy  better paint it outside in the shed then  do you have any threads about your setup? Just watching the video link now  thanks Rob


I dont have one about my setup I purchased it already built like that sorry, I have a thread about my monitors that is all though,

Anytime, yeah do it outside so it can air out better and dry quicker. :2thumb:


----------



## MrStrange

TommyR said:


> Is no need for a heat mat and ceramic, would use a heat bulb that gives off light replicating the sun some people use par 38 60w, what you using as a basking spot and how you recording temp of your basking spot?
> 
> Yeah you can get them on here in the classifieds, having your own colony will save you money on feeding but they need feeding too on oranges, lettuce etc not that expensive and can use your heatmat on the roaches under a large plastic rub.
> 
> Hope this helps


The basking spot is a stepped stone corner hide thing, ill go and get a heat lamp that give off light tomorrow, makes sense as the sun has light too.

I use Exo Terra digital thermostats as I found them more accurate that the analogue ones.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## TommyR

MrStrange said:


> The basking spot is a stepped stone corner hide thing, ill go and get a heat lamp that give off light tomorrow, makes sense as the sun has light too.
> 
> I use Exo Terra digital thermostats as I found them more accurate that the analogue ones.
> 
> Thanks for all the help.


Yeah thats exactly the point mate  

I own a infa red temp gun I got off ebay gives me accurate temps from basking good to own if you own monitors.

No problem mate


----------



## wrayth

Hey tommy, what substrate do you use and where would I get it from? Cheers Rob


----------



## el_kid

Hi guys, 

Quick query, struggling to get my head around the abundance of info around about dwarf monitors.

I'm looking at getting a v.tristis, i've worked with various monitors before but this would be a new one for me. From what I can see behaviour/housing wise they are somewhere between an Ackie and a Kimberlies in that they are not necessarily arboreal but do like to climb if they have the opportunity but do just as well without the option. (I am coming to a question)

Now I won't get any lizard i can't give a good home to, if i don't think i can i won't chance it. Minimum size for a Viv that i've seen for them is 4x2x2 (same as Ackies which seems odd). I have a different sized space. The footprint i have is effectively 5 ft x 1.5 ft. Thinking purely mathematically this is a smaller footprint but only just (half a square foot different). My concern is that a Tristis may struggle to turn properly with only a foot an a half width. 

Coming back to the initial point about behaviour. I can build a Viv 5ft long x 1.5ft wide x 4-6 ft tall. Vertical space is not an issue and as a result (in general terms) space is not an issue however I am still worried by the 1.5ft width and whether this could be sufficient. If anyone can come back to me on this point from their experiences I would appreciate it.


----------



## cold blooded beast

el_kid said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Quick query, struggling to get my head around the abundance of info around about dwarf monitors.
> 
> I'm looking at getting a v.tristis, i've worked with various monitors before but this would be a new one for me. From what I can see behaviour/housing wise they are somewhere between an Ackie and a Kimberlies in that they are not necessarily arboreal but do like to climb if they have the opportunity but do just as well without the option. (I am coming to a question)
> 
> Now I won't get any lizard i can't give a good home to, if i don't think i can i won't chance it. Minimum size for a Viv that i've seen for them is 4x2x2 (same as Ackies which seems odd). I have a different sized space. The footprint i have is effectively 5 ft x 1.5 ft. Thinking purely mathematically this is a smaller footprint but only just (half a square foot different). My concern is that a Tristis may struggle to turn properly with only a foot an a half width.
> 
> Coming back to the initial point about behaviour. I can build a Viv 5ft long x 1.5ft wide x 4-6 ft tall. Vertical space is not an issue and as a result (in general terms) space is not an issue however I am still worried by the 1.5ft width and whether this could be sufficient. If anyone can come back to me on this point from their experiences I would appreciate it.


I could ask VTO or VTT....but even for VTO....I'd truthfully say according to personal keeping experience....they can and do cover space equally as effectively across the ground as they do climbing up and over rocks and cork tubes/branches....don't skimp on the foot print any less than 2 foot on the smallest dimension....even though a 24" adult can turn within it's 9" s/v distance....


----------



## el_kid

cold blooded beast said:


> I could ask VTO or VTT....but even for VTO....I'd truthfully say according to personal keeping experience....they can and do cover space equally as effectively across the ground as they do climbing up and over rocks and cork tubes/branches....don't skimp on the foot print any less than 2 foot on the smallest dimension....even though a 24" adult can turn within it's 9" s/v distance....


Cheers for the quick response, looks like i shall be moving some furniture and building an extension to a cabinet to bring the depth up, cheers bud


----------



## el_kid

Oh and i was thinking VTO but if i'm extending a cabinet i may just extend in all directions and go VTT :2thumb:


----------



## TommyR

As said by cold blooded your dimensions seem fine except for the depth, Mine will be going into a 5x3x3 in the next two months, also I have VTO eggs in the incubator at the moment first batch due to hatch in October.


----------



## YoshiHCG

I can join this thread now  getting a dwarf spiny tail monitor on Saturday  just got to set the vivarium up and he'll be good to go  very excited and been doing plenty of research as to how to heat the viv, substrate etc.

Looking forward to sharing pictures of my soon to be newest member of the family Joey


----------



## wrayth

Forgive my ignorance but what does VTO stand for? Thanks Rob


----------



## el_kid

wrayth said:


> Forgive my ignorance but what does VTO stand for? Thanks Rob


Varanus Tristis Ornatus (as opposed to Varanus Tristis Tristis)

@TommyR I'm reckoning that with a little manoevering i may be able to get around 5 x 2.5 x 4 which seems about right to me. Would like to be able to dedicate more space but i think I might struggle, will ponder further before construction anyhow see what i come up with


----------



## XtremeReptiles

wrayth said:


> Forgive my ignorance but what does VTO stand for? Thanks Rob


Varanus tristis orientalis


----------



## TommyR

YoshiHCG said:


> I can join this thread now  getting a dwarf spiny tail monitor on Saturday  just got to set the vivarium up and he'll be good to go  very excited and been doing plenty of research as to how to heat the viv, substrate etc.
> 
> Looking forward to sharing pictures of my soon to be newest member of the family Joey


Awesome news and welcome look forward to the pics.



wrayth said:


> Forgive my ignorance but what does VTO stand for? Thanks Rob


Its not Ignorance dont worry it stands for the latin names of monitors in this case Varanus Tristis Orientalis/Freckled Monitor. Ackies are Varanus Acanthurus Brachyurus.


----------



## el_kid

XtremeReptiles said:


> Varanus tristis orientalis


what he said.....ignore me :whistling2:


----------



## TommyR

el_kid said:


> Varanus Tristis Ornatus (as opposed to Varanus Tristis Tristis)
> 
> @TommyR I'm reckoning that with a little manoevering i may be able to get around 5 x 2.5 x 4 which seems about right to me. Would like to be able to dedicate more space but i think I might struggle, will ponder further before construction anyhow see what i come up with


Well have a rearrange and see what you can come up with sure you can sort something out : victory:

My trio are in a current 4x2x2 viv but reaching the 2ft mark now in need of a tank upgrade and need the old tank for my hatclings so gotta get working :no1:


----------



## el_kid

TommyR said:


> Well have a rearrange and see what you can come up with sure you can sort something out : victory:
> 
> My trio are in a current 4x2x2 viv but reaching the 2ft mark now in need of a tank upgrade and need the old tank for my hatclings so gotta get working :no1:


I can see this ending up how it usually does, a grand idea, which then becomes grander and ends up requiring additional other half permission :whip:


----------



## TommyR

el_kid said:


> I can see this ending up how it usually does, a grand idea, which then becomes grander and ends up requiring additional other half permission :whip:


Just do it and tell her later cant do anything once its done :devil::devil:

Also make sure your viv is protected for high humidity.


----------



## el_kid

TommyR said:


> Just do it and tell her later cant do anything once its done :devil::devil:
> 
> Also make sure your viv is protected for high humidity.


yeah that didn't work when i bought a triumph spitfire without telling her....... I get away with less now :whistling2:

viv will be silicone joint and yacht varnish sealed


----------



## TommyR

el_kid said:


> yeah that didn't work when i bought a triumph spitfire without telling her....... I get away with less now :whistling2:
> 
> viv will be silicone joint and yacht varnish sealed


I dont know what that is lol but best of luck.

I would use plenty of coats of yatch varnish yeah and probably pond aqua sealant instead I think its called?


----------



## wrayth

I have been reading quite abit about people using the pond sealant rather than the yacht varnish, I'm sure I read that it took about 6 weeks to go off properly, where the pond sealant had only taken 2 day's


----------



## el_kid

wrayth said:


> I have been reading quite abit about people using the pond sealant rather than the yacht varnish, I'm sure I read that it took about 6 weeks to go off properly, where the pond sealant had only taken 2 day's


dammit yet another to research in my spare time..... (cheers for the heads up though worth looking in to)


----------



## wrayth

Just google waterproof wood vivarium, it's second one down on reptile forums


----------



## cold blooded beast

el_kid said:


> Cheers for the quick response, looks like i shall be moving some furniture and building an extension to a cabinet to bring the depth , cheers bud


Welcome dude...if you need more about what I have found to work well...just ask.....Jase (night gecko)was a BIG help to me when I first my Tristis....also...Tommy is doing well with his(particularly with eggs cooking)
:2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

now I'm home................thought I'd continue the Tristis vibe........
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/847400-freckled-monitor.html: victory:


----------



## adwraith

cold blooded beast said:


> now I'm home................thought I'd continue the Tristis vibe........
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/847400-freckled-monitor.html: victory:


need to move that colon Marcus you're confusing the link :lol2: and the thread is worth looking through...


----------



## cold blooded beast

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/847400-freckled-monitor.html





.....don't quite know how I did,what I did....but I think I just undid it!..let's try that again...:blush:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/847400-freckled-monitor.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....don't quite know how I did,what I did....but I think I just undid it!..let's try that again...:blush:


Looking good fella :no1:


----------



## el_kid

cold blooded beast said:


> I could ask VTO or VTT....but even for VTO....I'd truthfully say according to personal keeping experience....they can and do cover space equally as effectively across the ground as they do climbing up and over rocks and cork tubes/branches....don't skimp on the foot print any less than 2 foot on the smallest dimension....even though a 24" adult can turn within it's 9" s/v distance....


okay final achievable viv measurements without remodelling the house (in inches not feet.....)

66W x 23.5D x 48H

missing half an inch but theres a pillar in the way, asked the other half if she would mind me recessing the viv into the wall, i got a look......

that half an inch is gonna bug me but unless someone comes up with the greatest argument of all time over half an inch (without euphamisms) i'm gonna crack on with building


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Looking good fella :no1:


Cheers mate...since getting Mojo...seems I'm more in tune with the progress(growthwise)that Freckles has achieved..you know,having a BIG small one to compare with a small BIG one!...they both appear to be doing very nicely....be seeing you this weekend:2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> Cheers mate...since getting Mojo...seems I'm more in tune with the progress(growthwise)that Freckles has achieved..you know,having a BIG small one to compare with a small BIG one!...they both appear to be doing very nicely....be seeing you this weekend:2thumb:


It's true you notice stuff more when you've got a baby and a fully grown adult... :no1:

Mojo started leaping out the viv at cha yet


----------



## cold blooded beast

el_kid said:


> okay final achievable viv measurements without remodelling the house (in inches not feet.....)
> 
> 66W x 23.5D x 48H
> 
> missing half an inch but theres a pillar in the way, asked the other half if she would mind me recessing the viv into the wall, i got a look......
> 
> that half an inch is gonna bug me but unless someone comes up with the greatest argument of all time over half an inch (without euphamisms) i'm gonna crack on with building


Yeah...there's a problem with that........



You made reference to half an inch AND the word CRACK in the same sentence!!!.......now go wash ya mouth out with soap n water young man...:lol2:.....seriously....you'll get away with that.....I'm gonna hunt for some photos when I think my OLD Tristis enclosure was arranged in the most usable way for you...23"w x 55"l x 27"h


----------



## el_kid

cold blooded beast said:


> Yeah...there's a problem with that........
> 
> 
> 
> You made reference to half an inch AND the word CRACK in the same sentence!!!.......now go wash ya mouth out with soap n water young man...:lol2:.....seriously....you'll get away with that.....I'm gonna hunt for some photos when I think my OLD Tristis enclosure was arranged in the most usable way for you...23"w x 55"l x 27"h


......d'oh even i didnt see that one, although now i could mention that i have half an inch on you......:whistling2: 

plus i'll take the compliment, been a while since i got called young :blush:

that has made me feel better though, it requires quite a bit more work but it'll be worth it, piccies of set up would be good although i'm a ways off that atm


----------



## cold blooded beast

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> It's true you notice stuff more when you've got a baby and a fully grown adult... :no1:
> 
> Mojo started leaping out the viv at ya yet


Nope.....she seems confident but not wanting to attack me......pretty calm demeanor....she is a funky little thing.....and I know she loves me..lol............til the first bite!!!


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

cold blooded beast said:


> Nope.....she seems confident but not wanting to attack me......pretty calm demeanor....she is a funky little thing.....and I know she loves me..lol............til the first bite!!!


Well I'm sure shell get there:2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast

..


----------



## wrayth

I can't help feel like I'm being led astray a little, I came here to find out about ackies and see if they were a suitable reptile I could take care of and keep in my 4x2x2 vivarium, however after watching tommyR video of his feeding VTOs and then looking at cold blooded beasts pictures I am definitely being swayed towards a 5x3x2 and some Vtos lol cheers Rob


----------



## cold blooded beast

Have some o that!...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4G0EWNV1Vyw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


wrayth said:


> I can't help feel like I'm being led astray a little, I came here to find out about ackies and see if they were a suitable reptile I could take care of and keep in my 4x2x2 vivarium, however after watching tommyR video of his feeding VTOs and then looking at cold blooded beasts pictures I am definitely being swayed towards a 5x3x2 and some Vtos lol cheers Rob


It's the job of a true enthusiast to passionately encourage a potential responsible keeper....it's the law!


----------



## el_kid

@ Cold Blooded Beast

thanks for the pics bro, my initial thoughts had been for a greater number of smaller branches (not small just not loggish), equally i was going for for height with some criss crossing branches, then i was thinking a slate stack as its main basking spot

from your pics am i going to be better off going for something large hollow and central rather then heading upward with branches etc or is this just a personal preference and based on the viv you had?

if its down to preference i am inclined to go slightly arboreal to begin with and see how it fares before deciding how to go. As in start with branches but if it spends most of its time on the ground/stack then cut them back.

equally i am intending on having a poly/grout/sealed background and was contemplating building levels into this essentially as additional floor space (kind of) worthwhile or not?


----------



## Paul P

With the weather being what it is here i thought I would post some pic's as not done it in awhile, some were out and about.












Not a dwarf but hey, still a lovely little guy at the mo : victory:


----------



## cold blooded beast

el_kid said:


> @ Cold Blooded Beast
> 
> thanks for the pics bro, my initial thoughts had been for a greater number of smaller branches (not small just not loggish), equally i was going for for height with some criss crossing branches, then i was thinking a slate stack as its main basking spot
> 
> from your pics am i going to be better off going for something large hollow and central rather then heading upward with branches etc or is this just a personal preference and based on the viv you had?
> 
> if its down to preference i am inclined to go slightly arboreal to begin with and see how it fares before deciding how to go. As in start with branches but if it spends most of its time on the ground/stack then cut them back.
> 
> equally i am intending on having a poly/grout/sealed background and was contemplating building levels into this essentially as additional floor space (kind of) worthwhile or not?


Try everything dude....they go up n over along and around...rarely dig as much as other Odatria...don't seem to soak either....but the option to do it all is the secret......just give choice for them to do as.they please.....poly rock walls...do it..hollow tubes..do it...deep substrate...do it...shallow water...do it....thin branches to hang from...do it.....reoccurring theme here...you bet.....just do it

Oh...and plenty of pics too please


----------



## el_kid

cold blooded beast said:


> Try everything dude....they go up n over along and around...rarely dig as much as other Odatria...don't seem to soak either....but the option to do it all is the secret......just give choice for them to do as.they please.....poly rock walls...do it..hollow tubes..do it...deep substrate...do it...shallow water...do it....thin branches to hang from...do it.....reoccurring theme here...you bet.....just do it
> 
> Oh...and plenty of pics too please


:2thumb:


----------



## TommyR

Tristis are taking overr


----------



## cold blooded beast

TommyR said:


> Tristis are taking overr
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Sweet shots with the pair:flrt:


----------



## TommyR

cold blooded beast said:


> Sweet shots with the pair:flrt:


Cheers marcus :2thumb:

Loved your video even though I have seen it before, when freckles darts off into the cork tube at the back.:no1:


----------



## wrayth

Great photos everybody  so all you VTO owners now you are swaying me towards getting some myself you can start answering my questions lol, 

are they a similar size to ackies when fully grown?

Is a 5x3x2 vivarium big enough for either 2 or 3 adults?

Is there a care sheet? 

Can you place feed in the viv and leave them to it?

Just a few that come to mind  sure I will have alot more

Cheers Rob


----------



## TommyR

wrayth said:


> Great photos everybody  so all you VTO owners now you are swaying me towards getting some myself you can start answering my questions lol,
> 
> are they a similar size to ackies when fully grown?
> 
> Is a 5x3x2 vivarium big enough for either 2 or 3 adults?
> 
> Is there a care sheet?
> 
> Can you place feed in the viv and leave them to it?
> 
> Just a few that come to mind  sure I will have alot more
> 
> Cheers Rob


 
Yeah very similar in size mine at the 2 ft mark now

I keep 3 adults in a 4x2x2 at the moment soon to go in 5x3x3 next month.

You can put food in and leave them too it deffo great feeding response from monitors.

:2thumb:


----------



## TommyR

Odatria.net Odatria.net - Varanus tristis orientalis


----------



## TWreptiles

TommyR said:


> Tristis are taking overr
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


i think i'm in love with the whole odatria subgenus :flrt: that background is amazing! did you make it yourself? :2thumb:


----------



## wrayth

Thanks again TommyR  just had a quick look through the care sheet and they look perfect  I better get converting my 4x2x2 for now  I was hoping I could just add food in the morning as I leave for work pretty early, would love to sit and watch them feed in the evening though


----------



## TommyR

TWreptiles said:


> i think i'm in love with the whole odatria subgenus :flrt: that background is amazing! did you make it yourself? :2thumb:


 I can understand why :mf_dribble:
No it was made by a professional who makes backgrounds for zoo's etc I bought it from a friend like that needs touching up due to wear and tear though will be for my new hatchlings and my adults will be moving into a larger tank .




wrayth said:


> Thanks again TommyR  just had a quick look through the care sheet and they look perfect  I better get converting my 4x2x2 for now  I was hoping I could just add food in the morning as I leave for work pretty early, would love to sit and watch them feed in the evening though


 
No worries mate, you could always feed them when you get home I feed two/three smaller amounts of food a day rather than just once in large numbers.


----------



## wrayth

Yeah that's what I was hoping to do  Thanks


----------



## TWreptiles

TommyR said:


> I can understand why :mf_dribble:
> No it was made by a professional who makes backgrounds for zoo's etc I bought it from a friend like that needs touching up due to wear and tear though will be for my new hatchlings and my adults will be moving into a larger tank .


ahh cool, i've always wondered who makes the rockwork and habitats at zoos :hmm: :2thumb:


----------



## YoshiHCG

Hey all  I finally got my little ackie joey  here he is in the setup I made for him  he was loving it! Now he's hiding somewhere in a cork tube I'm sure 









Sorry for the rubbish photo will get a better one soon


----------



## TommyR

YoshiHCG said:


> Hey all  I finally got my little ackie joey  here he is in the setup I made for him  he was loving it! Now he's hiding somewhere in a cork tube I'm sure
> image
> 
> Sorry for the rubbish photo will get a better one soon


Looks good could probably do with covering the vents and dont know how long that viv will last if its not protected. 

Does look good though, just curious what your basking temp is as looks far away from the lamp.


----------



## YoshiHCG

TommyR said:


> Looks good could probably do with covering the vents and dont know how long that viv will last if its not protected.
> 
> Does look good though, just curious what your basking temp is as looks far away from the lamp.


I have been temp sensor checking regularly since installed and its reading at 69c in the very centre of the slate gradually going down as you get to the edge, the under Stack is 44c. The ambient in the viv is 35c and the cool end reads at 29c with nice cool spots to hide away that are humid.

Thanks I'm pretty proud of it


----------



## TommyR

What bulb are you using for those temps?  As does look very far away from the basking spot.

I would purchase a infa red temp gun dead cheap on ebay.


----------



## YoshiHCG

Par38 bulb as recommended, and yea it is a sensor gun I can't remember what it's called but its really good


----------



## TommyR

YoshiHCG said:


> Par38 bulb as recommended, and yea it is a sensor gun I can't remember what it's called but its really good


Fair enough then


----------



## Whone99

hiya guys i already made a thread but im still abit confused,
really want an ackie but feeding looks expensive and my mum doesnt want a cockroach colony (surprisingly), so what do you all feed you baby and adult ackies every day and how much is it to feed them per week? cheers :2thumb:


----------



## TWreptiles

Whone99 said:


> hiya guys i already made a thread but im still abit confused,
> really want an ackie but feeding looks expensive and my mum doesnt want a cockroach colony (surprisingly), so what do you all feed you baby and adult ackies every day and how much is it to feed them per week? cheers :2thumb:


i think it's more of a case of feed it until it can't eat anymore (well at least while they're grwoing) instead of a set amount. the amount of locusts you'd have to buy would be rather large if you didn't have dubias


----------



## tremerz97

Whone99 said:


> hiya guys i already made a thread but im still abit confused,
> really want an ackie but feeding looks expensive and my mum doesnt want a cockroach colony (surprisingly), so what do you all feed you baby and adult ackies every day and how much is it to feed them per week? cheers :2thumb:


ok, explain to her that dubias cant climb, don't jump, are fairly slow, don't stink, very quiet and very high in protein. they have very little chance of escaping, even if they do they cant breed at room temp, they need at least 80-85f temps to breed, preferably higher tbh


----------



## TWreptiles

tremerz97 said:


> ok, explain to her that dubias cant climb, don't jump, are fairly slow, don't stink, very quiet and very high in protein. they have very little chance of escaping, even if they do they cant breed at room temp, they need at least 80-85f temps to breed, preferably higher tbh


couldn't have put it better, don't they die at room temp after a while anyway?


----------



## tremerz97

TWreptiles said:


> couldn't have put it better, don't they die at room temp after a while anyway?


yeah but ive heard of them surviving for up to 6 months :gasp: though my escapees die within a few days... I have cats


----------



## Robbrown 52

TWreptiles said:


> i think it's more of a case of feed it until it can't eat anymore (well at least while they're grwoing) instead of a set amount. the amount of locusts you'd have to buy would be rather large if you didn't have dubias


I have started using these guys Livefood UK Ltd. Top Quality Livefood from the farm Direct to your door for live food to feed my 3 Kimberlies having used pets at Home and Nottm reptile centre for over a year.
I was recommended them when I asked the guys on the monitor and tegu thread. quality is always good, I order late evening what ever I want , next morning get email to say dispatched they arrive the morning after, even though their web site says 1-4day del time 50 ex Lrg locusts cost me 9.36 and I get through 100 a week, plus surf and turf once a week (Frozen Brown prawns and Frozen Chopped up Pinkies mixed together and allowed to thaw before feeding.
They basically have a permanent supply of locusts in the viv which are dusted when they go in but they wander all over the viv so with a viv very heavy in cover gives a proper hunting experience for them.
on tiop of this the bugs are kept healthy both in their storage box and viv by keeping living salad or cress in with them to feed on while waiting to be eaten.
I have Dubia's but they are not their fav. the locust they will snatch in mid-air great fun to watch. 
want to try them with stick insects next when I can find a supply? any ideas.


----------



## Whone99

but how would i control the rate of roach breeding? like i might start with 10 females and lets say 3 males, in a year or even less i could have like 500 roaches at any given time??


----------



## TommyR

tremerz97 said:


> ok, explain to her that dubias cant climb, don't jump, are fairly slow, don't stink, very quiet and very high in protein. they have very little chance of escaping, even if they do they cant breed at room temp, they need at least 80-85f temps to breed, preferably higher tbh


Not true I keep my colony at room temp and breed perfectly fine, dont use any heat sources.



Whone99 said:


> but how would i control the rate of roach breeding? like i might start with 10 females and lets say 3 males, in a year or even less i could have like 500 roaches at any given time??


Could sell on any roaches you dont want if populations boom.


----------



## Whone99

TommyR said:


> Not true I keep my colony at room temp and breed perfectly fine, dont use any heat sources.


The idea is that i want to persuade my mum that its easy and "safe"to keep roaches, not that their gonna infest the house :O

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## adwraith

Robbrown 52 said:


> I have started using these guys Livefood UK Ltd. Top Quality Livefood from the farm Direct to your door for live food to feed my 3 Kimberlies having used pets at Home and Nottm reptile centre for over a year.
> I was recommended them when I asked the guys on the monitor and tegu thread. quality is always good, I order late evening what ever I want , next morning get email to say dispatched they arrive the morning after, even though their web site says 1-4day del time 50 ex Lrg locusts cost me 9.36 and I get through 100 a week, plus surf and turf once a week (Frozen Brown prawns and Frozen Chopped up Pinkies mixed together and allowed to thaw before feeding.
> They basically have a permanent supply of locusts in the viv which are dusted when they go in but they wander all over the viv so with a viv very heavy in cover gives a proper hunting experience for them.
> on tiop of this the bugs are kept healthy both in their storage box and viv by keeping living salad or cress in with them to feed on while waiting to be eaten.
> I have Dubia's but they are not their fav. the locust they will snatch in mid-air great fun to watch.
> want to try them with stick insects next when I can find a supply? any ideas.


indian/laboratory stick insects are very easy to breed(i've been told) and are cheap to buy and keep-just need to feed them some brambles and keep them in an old plastic box/jar with ventilation. get to a decent size too, though not sure if the movement would be enough to trigger hunting? there's loads on ebay anyway Indian Stick Insects | eBay



Whone99 said:


> but how would i control the rate of roach breeding? like i might start with 10 females and lets say 3 males, in a year or even less i could have like 500 roaches at any given time??


if you started with 10 females, unless you're spending lots on other food for a good few months, i doubt you'd be overrun instead you'd just feed off your colony and be back to square one. i'd advise getting a colony going ASAP(if you're allowed) so that their numbers increase ready for when you get an ackie. if it was me i'd much rather a colony of roaches in my house than crickets or locusts!no noise or smell :2thumb:


----------



## TommyR

Whone99 said:


> The idea is that i want to persuade my mum that its easy and "safe"to keep roaches, not that their gonna infest the house :O
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


 

Dubia are the ones you want then deffo, aslong as you get a large RUB to keep them in with a ventilation lid I will post a pic of mine shortly to give you an idea of a setup .


----------



## jb1962

Where doe's everyone get their topsoil from?

I got three bag's from home base and the crap in with the dirt is a joke..
So looking for a better type ..


----------



## tremerz97

jb1962 said:


> Where doe's everyone get their topsoil from?
> 
> I got three bag's from home base and the crap in with the dirt is a joke..
> So looking for a better type ..


B&Q :2thumb:


----------



## jb1962

TommyR said:


> Dubia are the ones you want then deffo, aslong as you get a large RUB to keep them in with a ventilation lid I will post a pic of mine shortly to give you an idea of a setup .


Agree with tom they are so easy to breed.. I started just over four year's ago breeding my lot..


----------



## jb1962

tremerz97 said:


> B&Q :2thumb:


I was going to get my lot from there but read bad review's on it.


----------



## Robbrown 52

jb1962 said:


> Where doe's everyone get their topsoil from?
> 
> I got three bag's from home base and the crap in with the dirt is a joke..
> So looking for a better type ..


 I use the Arthur Bowers brand of sterilised Loam which is available from many garden centres.
its proper soil not the rubbish often sold even in bulk, which is basically soil washed of veg like sugar beet and then composted waste from the recycling centres is added and this is where the rubbish gets in including horrors like bit of glass and plastic , ok in the garden but a real NONO in a viv.


----------



## jb1962

Robbrown 52 said:


> I use the Arthur Bowers brand of sterilised Loam which is available from many garden centres.
> its proper soil not the rubbish often sold even in bulk, which is basically soil washed of veg like sugar beet and then composted waste from the recycling centres is added and this is where the rubbish gets in including horrors like bit of glass and plastic , ok in the garden but a real NONO in a viv.


Yeah the home base one had good review's.. But it has like black wool type of crap in it!..


----------



## Robbrown 52

jb1962 said:


> Yeah the home base one had good review's.. But it has like black wool type of crap in it!..


 hate to say it probably is wool, no market for the stuff so it goes into compost recycling .
as I was saying most top soils available seem to be made up ones as the real stuff is hard to get hold of so they in my opinion cheat :whip:
the only alternative is to go and dig some out of the garden or field ?


----------



## jb1962

Robbrown 52 said:


> hate to say it probably is wool, no market for the stuff so it goes into compost recycling .
> as I was saying most top soils available seem to be made up ones as the real stuff is hard to get hold of so they in my opinion cheat :whip:
> the only alternative is to go and dig some out of the garden or field ?


Think the garden or field around here would be much better..
But I'll keep looking


----------



## Robbrown 52

jb1962 said:


> Think the garden or field around here would be much better..
> But I'll keep looking


Certainly soil out of the garden will be Bio active with the right sort of micro bugs to help keep the viv clean and fresh, see the current thread of FB and the Moni & tegu thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/207665-monitors-tegus-8341.html#post11479840


----------



## TommyR




----------



## TommyR




----------



## wrayth

Stunning pictures Tommy


----------



## TWreptiles

love VTOs :mf_dribble: what would you recommend as a first time monitor, ackies or VTOs?


----------



## XtremeReptiles

TWreptiles said:


> love VTOs :mf_dribble: what would you recommend as a first time monitor, ackies or VTOs?


Ackies are cool but go for what you like more. As if you go for the easier option you will always the monitor you want more that may be harder to keep.


----------



## tremerz97

TWreptiles said:


> love VTOs :mf_dribble: what would you recommend as a first time monitor, ackies or VTOs?


whatever you prefer. just research a lot and you should be fine :no1:


----------



## tremerz97

stunning pics tommy


----------



## TWreptiles

tremerz97 said:


> whatever you prefer. just research a lot and you should be fine :no1:


was just thinking because from what i've read VTOs are the houdinis of the monitor world :lol2: as time goes by i'm going to get things when i have the money, so i plan to make a 5 x 4 x 3 (lengthxheightxdepth) so that i could put in a foot of substrate and still have a decent height for an ackie or if i put in less substrate, say 6 inches but still with a good foot deep nest box, there's a lot of climbing height for vtos, all just planning but i thought i could get that size viv out of roughly 3 sheets of 18mm OSB then coat it in pond sealer or yacht varnish


----------



## tremerz97

TWreptiles said:


> was just thinking because from what i've read VTOs are the houdinis of the monitor world :lol2: as time goes by i'm going to get things when i have the money, so i plan to make a 5 x 4 x 3 (lengthxheightxdepth) so that i could put in a foot of substrate and still have a decent height for an ackie or if i put in less substrate, say 6 inches but still with a good foot deep nest box, there's a lot of climbing height for vtos, all just planning but i thought i could get that size viv out of roughly 3 sheets of 18mm OSB then coat it in pond sealer or yacht varnish


yeah good plan, I would recommend using g4 pond sealant


----------



## wrayth

TWreptiles said:


> was just thinking because from what i've read VTOs are the houdinis of the monitor world :lol2: as time goes by i'm going to get things when i have the money, so i plan to make a 5 x 4 x 3 (lengthxheightxdepth) so that i could put in a foot of substrate and still have a decent height for an ackie or if i put in less substrate, say 6 inches but still with a good foot deep nest box, there's a lot of climbing height for vtos, all just planning but i thought i could get that size viv out of roughly 3 sheets of 18mm OSB then coat it in pond sealer or yacht varnish


Something like this? Although this is only 3ft high and still a work in progress










This is after 1 coat of pond sealer, attached the glass runners today 

Rob


----------



## TommyR

Good stuff mate, I am going to be starting my new build for my VTO next thursday as hatclings are due in october so best get a move on. Few more eggs have sunk  so out of 19 about 9 have survived so far but thats life we learn as we go the 9 that remain look in great condition to hatch.


Thanks for the comments on the pics guys : victory:


----------



## wrayth

TommyR said:


> Good stuff mate, I am going to be starting my new build for my VTO next thursday as hatclings are due in october so best get a move on. Few more eggs have sunk  so out of 19 about 9 have survived so far but thats life we learn as we go the 9 that remain look in great condition to hatch.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the comments on the pics guys : victory:


Sorry to hear about the other eggs Tommy but great news about the others  I'm getting very excited as my build is coming along  order glass tomorrow which is a bit nerve racking lol

Rob


----------



## TommyR

Me too mate but thank you just a learning proccess hopefully go better on the next batch but still happy with how the other eggs are looking so fingers crossed.

Your viv looks good mate look forward to seeing it finished, keep it up.


----------



## TWreptiles

wrayth said:


> Something like this? Although this is only 3ft high and still a work in progress
> 
> image
> 
> This is after 1 coat of pond sealer, attached the glass runners today
> 
> Rob


yeah pretty much exactly the same as that :lol2: not sure what to use for wood, either chipboard OSB stuff or marine ply? marine ply would probably be stronger but also heavier than the cheaper OSB


----------



## TommyR

TWreptiles said:


> yeah pretty much exactly the same as that :lol2: not sure what to use for wood, either chipboard OSB stuff or marine ply? marine ply would probably be stronger but also heavier than the cheaper OSB


I will be using marine ply myself.


----------



## wrayth

I just used 18mm ply  but I have put alot of battons in to strengthen it  xx


----------



## wrayth

This thread was also very helpfull as was weaver when I pmed him  although mine didn't fit together quite like that lol but for my first attempt I was pretty pleased with myself.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/972174-ackie-vivarium-build.html


----------



## TWreptiles

thanks for the help guys, i just need to sort out the viv first, then i can get bits to go in as and when i have the time money needed :2thumb:


----------



## TWreptiles

just thinking what i'd need if i got a trio of ackies/VTOs, the main viv (5 x 4 x 3), 4x2x2 to separate one if it is ill or not getting along with others, another 4x2x2 for any potential hatchlings, (all vivs fully furnished with everything), incubator, several roach colonies (5 dubia or 5 different species for variety(so you only have to disturb each colony largely a few times a year to allow for optimal breeding)), locust breeding setup, and maybe a small freezer to keep frozen food items such as mice,chicks,rats (big things will be cut up into manageable pieces). also am i right in thinking that say an adult mouse cut into 4 pieces is better than say 4 pinkies that comes to the same weight? would this be because everything is more developed and bones would add to extra nutrition? also i've read that quail is more nutritious and i think i've seen a pic of an ackie eating one whole, would these be good as a treat or addition to main insect diet? :2thumb:


----------



## tremerz97

TWreptiles said:


> just thinking what i'd need if i got a trio of ackies/VTOs, the main viv (5 x 4 x 3), 4x2x2 to separate one if it is ill or not getting along with others, another 4x2x2 for any potential hatchlings, (all vivs fully furnished with everything), incubator, several roach colonies (5 dubia or 5 different species for variety(so you only have to disturb each colony largely a few times a year to allow for optimal breeding)), locust breeding setup, and maybe a small freezer to keep frozen food items such as mice,chicks,rats (big things will be cut up into manageable pieces). also am i right in thinking that say an adult mouse cut into 4 pieces is better than say 4 pinkies that comes to the same weight? would this be because everything is more developed and bones would add to extra nutrition? also i've read that quail is more nutritious and i think i've seen a pic of an ackie eating one whole, would these be good as a treat or addition to main insect diet? :2thumb:


great idea to get the colony's going, try and get hissers (roaches) that'll fill them  
as for the mice I would just get fuzzy's  
as for the wood osb3 is cheap, looks ok when painted and sealed ect ect. also doesn't warp when sealed.


----------



## TWreptiles

tremerz97 said:


> great idea to get the colony's going, try and get hissers (roaches) that'll fill them
> as for the mice I would just get fuzzy's
> as for the wood osb3 is cheap, looks ok when painted and sealed ect ect. also doesn't warp when sealed.


i looked into hissers but they're 4 inches long when adult and take what seems like quite a while to mature, probably would just use them as a treat. also with the rodents/chicks that would probably be tiny amounts like once a fortnight, quail chicks are available but they're not exactly cheap but i suppose if i didn't feed them that often it wouldn't matter, also a read that non weaned rodents aren't as nutritionally valuable as say full grown mice, which to me it's a no brainer to feed the more nutritional option :lol2: had a thought about it and it seems like red or yellow ackies would be the way to go over VTOs, they just seem more available, cheaper, more information out there on them, and a more robust monitor to start myself out on :lol2:


----------



## TommyR

tremerz97 said:


> great idea to get the colony's going, try and get hissers (roaches) that'll fill them
> as for the mice I would just get fuzzy's
> as for the wood osb3 is cheap, looks ok when painted and sealed ect ect. also doesn't warp when sealed.


Dunno if hissers would be too big for dwarfs depending on the size of the lizard, but try setting up a range of insects deffo is plenty of roach species about, some more annoying than others (Turks/red runners).


----------



## TWreptiles

TommyR said:


> Dunno if hissers would be too big for dwarfs depending on the size of the lizard, but try setting up a range of insects deffo is plenty of roach species about, some more annoying than others (Turks/red runners).


if i did i would want some variety is size/movement to stimulate the monitors more, so for instance colonies of dubia/turks/lobster/discoid/orange head, then feed from a different colony each week or something because i've read that they don't do too well if disturbed often


----------



## TommyR

TWreptiles said:


> if i did i would want some variety is size/movement to stimulate the monitors more, so for instance colonies of dubia/turks/lobster/discoid/orange head, then feed from a different colony each week or something because i've read that they don't do too well if disturbed often


I have not read that but could be very true I only disturb to add food and feed to be fair, You can get a good variety of roaches in the classified, ebay and online so shouldn't be a problem. Great feeders.


----------



## tremerz97

TommyR said:


> Dunno if hissers would be too big for dwarfs depending on the size of the lizard, but try setting up a range of insects deffo is plenty of roach species about, some more annoying than others (Turks/red runners).


don't have to feed adults lol! 
but yeah 
how about locust? they jump everywhere and will give them great exercise and will be fun for them


----------



## TWreptiles

TommyR said:


> I have not read that but could be very true I only disturb to add food and feed to be fair, You can get a good variety of roaches in the classified, ebay and online so shouldn't be a problem. Great feeders.


dubia roach females drop eggs which then don't hatch when they get aggravated or disturbed i believe, i don't think this would be as much as a problem for roaches like turks that lay egg cases which then hatch whereas the dubia roaches give birth live


----------



## TommyR

TWreptiles said:


> dubia roach females drop eggs which then don't hatch when they get aggravated or disturbed i believe, i don't think this would be as much as a problem for roaches like turks that lay egg cases which then hatch whereas the dubia roaches give birth live


Yeah well you seem to know how to get the best from things so you won't have a problem to be fair, keep them dark, provide heat and feed oranges dubia will thrive.


----------



## whytee

*Ackie setup and pairing evaluation*

Im a new ackie keeper and ive been searching the forum for members who have a good understanding of ackie monitors needs through experience, i was hoping i could get your opinion's on my viv and ackie monitors, there are images of my viv posted in the album section of my profile. 
I have a exo terra 100 watt intense heat basking bulb coupled with a 26 watt exo terra intense uvb i also have a 100 watt ceramic heat emitter on a pulse thermo stat, the heat bulbs create a 41C ambient temp at the hot end and a 28C cool end temp the basking spot surface temp differs in different areas around the spot from 117F-128F. Ive placed an external heat mat at the hot end that is constantly on it's situated under the retes stack and has about 4-5 inces of substrate between the stack and the mat, the substrate is a soil, sand and clay mix. 
I keep the humidity in the ranges of 55%-80%.
The first ackie i bought has dug a burrow under the retes stack which they now both use at night so it must be a gd night time temp for them in there.
I purchased my first one just over a month ago rex was doing gd it was eating, hunting well and climbing like mad i later found out that they love to burrow and the sand which i had rex on would not hold one so after three weeks of sand i changed the viv made a retes stack and then changed to a soil, sand and clay mix, rex was doing ok but had to settle in allover again so i dident really see him/her much, after that rex would come out later in the day to hunt. Ive recently bought a new ackie from the same clutch as rex and their first encounter went as i expected with the new bigger ackie making side to side head movements in a jerky fashion and then mounting rex for a couple mins until rex wriggled out and ran away since then rex has been more skittish than normal making sure the coast is clear before doing anything.
The next day was similar and it seemed every time the new arrival spotted rex it would go out of its way to mount him/her, the following day i witnessed the new arrival nip rex on the tail nothing serious just a nip. Its their forth day together and things seem to have calmed down between them i witnessed rex approaching the new arrival and share the same personal space for a couple minutes (which happened to be the basking spot) without an altercation, rex then proceeded to tongue flick at the newbie until it started making jerky head movements and began slow moving towards rex until rex dashed off this sequence of events happened twice and now the newbie has the basking spot all to his/her self. Is this all normal behavior or should i separate them. 
I believe rex is a female because its head structure is not as broad as the newbie and rex's tail base is alot slimmer, because their the same age do u think this is a good indication of sex i know its hard to tell with monitors, their both to skittish to examine thier vents. I'd really appreciate your opinions on all this.


----------



## Barlow

Hatched my first Kims!


----------



## Johnsteele1984

Barlow said:


> Hatched my first Kims!
> image
> image
> image
> image




Very nice indeed,love how its just having a wee bite on your hand:2thumb:


----------



## el_kid

Barlow said:


> Hatched my first Kims!
> image
> image
> image
> image


Whenever I pick up new Lizards I always get the crazy/nutter/loony/psycho in the tank. They seem to keep their personalities to a degree and I've always ended up with real characters. Based on that the last pic of the Kim is probably one of the best Lizards I've seen, he's going to be amazing, great pics too


----------



## Dean_P

*Substrate and Nesting advice needed!*

Im about to start work on an ackie viv but need some advice before I start.

Im unsure of weather to use the deep substrate method throughout the whole viv possibly in the form of a trough or something similar to accommodate it and allow whole viv nesting.

or 

Go with a digging/nesting box.

I know a lot of people who are strong advocates of deep substrate throughout and understand their arguments for using it but also know people who opt for a laying box and don't have any problems. 

If people here could give me some advice, opinions, personal preference or experiences I would really appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## TommyR

Well Dean I have used a nestbox for both ackies and Tristis, my tristis laid in the nest box but not a great success rate with the eggs due to nesting conditions, at the moment I am currently building a larger viv which will have a fair amount of substrate and nest boxes giving them a choice of which is best.


----------



## Dean_P

TommyR said:


> Well Dean I have used a nestbox for both ackies and Tristis, my tristis laid in the nest box but not a great success rate with the eggs due to nesting conditions, at the moment I am currently building a larger viv which will have a fair amount of substrate and nest boxes giving them a choice of which is best.


Iv been toying with the idea of a nest box for my tristis and a deep substrate for the ackies. The tristis are about 9 months old so im expecting some action in the new year after some sort of winter cycling. I've been getting some advice on nesting boxes so im gonna get one in to give them time to get used to it being there and see what happens in the new year. 

I was gonna have a crack at something similar to this for the ackies;

Varanus.net Forums :: Captive Bred Monitor Forum :: Ackie Enclosure Build beginning to end 

Maybe use something like this in the bottom?; Drinking Troughs,, 165 Ltr Plastic Water Trough, Plastic water tank,storage tanks,baffled water tanks,car valeting,window cleaning supplies equipment,plastic water storage

What sort of size are your tristis at Tommy?


----------



## adwraith

Barlow said:


> Hatched my first Kims!
> image
> image
> image
> image


congrats chris!:no1:


----------



## TommyR

Dean_P said:


> Iv been toying with the idea of a nest box for my tristis and a deep substrate for the ackies. The tristis are about 9 months old so im expecting some action in the new year after some sort of winter cycling. I've been getting some advice on nesting boxes so im gonna get one in to give them time to get used to it being there and see what happens in the new year.
> 
> I was gonna have a crack at something similar to this for the ackies;
> 
> Varanus.net Forums :: Captive Bred Monitor Forum :: Ackie Enclosure Build beginning to end
> 
> Maybe use something like this in the bottom?; Drinking Troughs,, 165 Ltr Plastic Water Trough, Plastic water tank,storage tanks,baffled water tanks,car valeting,window cleaning supplies equipment,plastic water storage
> 
> What sort of size are your tristis at Tommy?


I had 17 eggs laid by my tristis and only 8 have survived so going to improve my nesting options with a deep substrate and a larger nest box.

My big male is at the 2ft mark and two females just under that still growing too, if yours are 9 months you wont be sure on sex?


----------



## Dean_P

TommyR said:


> I had 17 eggs laid by my tristis and only 8 have survived so going to improve my nesting options with a deep substrate and a larger nest box.
> 
> My big male is at the 2ft mark and two females just under that still growing too, if yours are 9 months you wont be sure on sex?


I've had a mate who's good with monitors have a look and it looks like 2.2 or 3.1 - one of them looks like it could go either way so time will tell.


----------



## TommyR

Dean_P said:


> I've had a mate who's good with monitors have a look and it looks like 2.2 or 3.1 - one of them looks like it could go either way so time will tell.


Thought they would be too young to sex by then, I only knew when they was over a year old and was still unsure until eggs were laid.


----------



## Paul P

Tristis are the easiest dwarf monitors to sex apparently, the difference in spur size is unquestionable.


----------



## TommyR

Paul P said:


> Tristis are the easiest dwarf monitors to sex apparently, the difference in spur size is unquestionable.


Is quite a good difference in this aspect very noticeable in my trio, would it be noticeable from a young age in tristis?


----------



## Dean_P

It's not certain what mine are, more of an educated guess by my friend but the two believed to be male and the one believed to be female show very clear differences in spur development. If I knew how to post pictures i'd get some up for you guys to have a look at.


----------



## bill33

Barlow said:


> Hatched my first Kims!
> image
> image
> image
> image


Nice one! Great pics too


----------



## MrStrange

Has anyone ever used ZooMed excavator clay/earth with ackies or any other dwarf monitors


----------



## Barlow

A few ackie pics.

































Some hatchlings now a month old and ready for sale. If anyones interested please give us a shout.


----------



## wrayth

Barlow said:


> A few ackie pics.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Some hatchlings now a month old and ready for sale. If anyones interested please give us a shout.
> image
> image
> image


Great pictures and the young was are amazing, makes me want some lol. Rob


----------



## Dean_P

*retes stacks*

Can anyone post any pictures of the retes stacks they use? I'm about to start on a new dwarf monitor viv and would like a few ideas as i'd like to come away from the standard vertical stack.


----------



## wrayth

Dean_P said:


> Can anyone post any pictures of the retes stacks they use? I'm about to start on a new dwarf monitor viv and would like a few ideas as i'd like to come away from the standard vertical stack.


Mines on page 2 although hasn't been used yet, but Robs who's thread it is looks alot better than mine 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/986372-constructing-slate-rete.html

Cheers Rob


----------



## Dean_P

Thanks for that rob, that's ideal. I was just going to use plywood as I'm not fussed about aesthetics but that's given me something to think about. 

Any more?


----------



## Barlow

I use plywood for my stacks. I coat it by painting on PVA glue and then covering with sand. A few coats of this stops the plywood rotting. You can see the top layer in one of the photos I posted above. 

One thing about Retes stacks. If Frank Retes saw some of these glued together, one piece stacks he would go crazy lol. They are not a true retes stack. They should be made from single pieces that are stacked on top of each other. There should be levels that are completely under the substrate. Mine go right to the bottom of 12" of dirt. They should be light so the monitor can arrange them itself. That last point is more geared towards the larger species but does apply to dwarfs to an extent. Most think that a retes is there to provide choices of temp, which is true but equally important is choices in humidity. These fabricated stacks that are above substrate level provide no choice in humidity.


----------



## rep-it

2 Days old and doing great


----------



## Barlow

A few pics. It was mouse day today.

















































Ackie female with eyes bigger than her belly!

















Ermm, well ok maybe not.








Wave goodbye Mouse!!!


----------



## williamsom

Barlow said:


> A few pics. It was mouse day today.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Ackie female with eyes bigger than her belly!
> image
> image
> 
> Ermm, well ok maybe not.
> image
> Wave goodbye Mouse!!!
> image


Love the pics would havr never thought they could eat a mouse that large


----------



## Barlow

williamsom said:


> Love the pics would havr never thought they could eat a mouse that large


 Prey no bigger than the space between the eyes! Hahaha. My arse lol!!!


----------



## tremerz97

Barlow said:


> Prey no bigger than the space between the eyes! Hahaha. My arse lol!!!


considering my 2.5ft tegu eats whole chicks! lol! 
even with beardies that rule is complete sh1t!


----------



## Robbrown 52

Barlow said:


> A few pics. It was mouse day today.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Ackie female with eyes bigger than her belly!
> image
> image
> 
> Ermm, well ok maybe not.
> image
> Wave goodbye Mouse!!!
> image


 Brilliant pics, are they full size adult mice?


----------



## Barlow

Robbrown 52 said:


> Brilliant pics, are they full size adult mice?


 Small adults. Thanks for the compliments on the photos. I'm loving photography at the minute. I've already upgraded to a canon 60D and spent £1000's on lenses and equipment. Just wish I had more time to practice!


----------



## williamsom

Barlow said:


> Small adults. Thanks for the compliments on the photos. I'm loving photography at the minute. I've already upgraded to a canon 60D and spent £1000's on lenses and equipment. Just wish I had more time to practice!


I know what you mean, I think photography and animals go together I just upgraded to dslr as well Nikon though


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> A few pics. It was mouse day today.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Ackie female with eyes bigger than her belly!
> image
> image
> 
> Ermm, well ok maybe not.
> image
> Wave goodbye Mouse!!!
> image



Looking good Chris :no1:


----------



## Robbrown 52

Barlow said:


> Small adults. Thanks for the compliments on the photos. I'm loving photography at the minute. I've already upgraded to a canon 60D and spent £1000's on lenses and equipment. Just wish I had more time to practice!


 Nice camera body should be very flexible for different types of shooting and your higher ISO setting should have better quality than my older Nikon d300. 
I tend to set my Nikon D300 in aperture priority with the white balance in Auto and the metering set to centre weighted and the focus point set to a single point which is usually movable with the dial on the back to where ever you want to have the sharpest point of focus, usually the head especially the eye.
I also shoot with the on body flash up and set -0.3 exp.
when shooting through the glass especially with the flask get the lens close to the glass and try to shoot at a sideways angle to the glass this means you do not get the flash reflections, alternately front of lens tight flat to the glass this has the same effect.
What lens did you choose?


----------



## Robbrown 52

Barlow said:


> I use plywood for my stacks. I coat it by painting on PVA glue and then covering with sand. A few coats of this stops the plywood rotting. You can see the top layer in one of the photos I posted above.
> 
> One thing about Retes stacks. If Frank Retes saw some of these glued together, one piece stacks he would go crazy lol. They are not a true retes stack. They should be made from single pieces that are stacked on top of each other. There should be levels that are completely under the substrate. Mine go right to the bottom of 12" of dirt. They should be light so the monitor can arrange them itself. That last point is more geared towards the larger species but does apply to dwarfs to an extent. Most think that a retes is there to provide choices of temp, which is true but equally important is choices in humidity. These fabricated stacks that are above substrate level provide no choice in humidity.


Totally agree with the kims viv I opted for a rock pile that extends to down through the substrate and comes up out of the soil but still filled with compost and the rete in this is really an extension of this. the ones I built for the refugees are like you say right into the substrate and have substrate poured down the back and side so it cascades into the shelves and they love to dig in it and it can often be seen flying out between the slates have a look at the thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/986372-constructing-slate-rete.html


----------



## parker46

My ackie had what I think was an anal prolapse was only like it for half an hour at most, is this common or anything to worry about?


----------



## Robbrown 52

*K2 Catching the Morning Sun*










a quick snap of K2 this morning enjoying the morning natural sun which their Viv gets.


----------



## Barlow

Robbrown 52 said:


> Nice camera body should be very flexible for different types of shooting and your higher ISO setting should have better quality than my older Nikon d300.
> I tend to set my Nikon D300 in aperture priority with the white balance in Auto and the metering set to centre weighted and the focus point set to a single point which is usually movable with the dial on the back to where ever you want to have the sharpest point of focus, usually the head especially the eye.
> I also shoot with the on body flash up and set -0.3 exp.
> when shooting through the glass especially with the flask get the lens close to the glass and try to shoot at a sideways angle to the glass this means you do not get the flash reflections, alternately front of lens tight flat to the glass this has the same effect.
> What lens did you choose?


The reason I upgraded so quickly was for the higher ISO. I shoot in full manual but use auto focus and high speed continuous shooting for the lizards. I'm finding my best results without flash and the glass open, but for the shots of the hatchlings pipping the eggs I have used a macro ring flash, a manfrotto tripod and a remote shutter release. I have a 50mm prime, a17-85mm, a 75 to 300mm and a 100 to 400mm lenses. I've been using close up filters with the 50mm prime for the macro stuff but will be investing in a 100mm macro lens soon.


----------



## wrayth

Robbrown 52 said:


> Totally agree with the kims viv I opted for a rock pile that extends to down through the substrate and comes up out of the soil but still filled with compost and the rete in this is really an extension of this. the ones I built for the refugees are like you say right into the substrate and have substrate poured down the back and side so it cascades into the shelves and they love to dig in it and it can often be seen flying out between the slates have a look at the thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/986372-constructing-slate-rete.html


I think may just use my slate one as a hide then as its no where near big enough to go down into the substrate, plus I have plenty of ply left over from my viv build, speaking of which it's finally in the lounge lol, just put a uv in for now and 2 75w par 38 to get a bit of heat into it, hopefully get rid of the pond sealer smell  here's a couple of photos, sorry for the quality. Also any tips????


----------



## Barlow

wrayth said:


> I think may just use my slate one as a hide then as its no where near big enough to go down into the substrate, plus I have plenty of ply left over from my viv build, speaking of which it's finally in the lounge lol, just put a uv in for now and 2 75w par 38 to get a bit of heat into it, hopefully get rid of the pond sealer smell  here's a couple of photos, sorry for the quality. Also any tips????
> 
> image
> 
> image


You will need to frame the section where the deep substrate will be otherwise the wood will bow from the weight of it.


----------



## wrayth

Barlow said:


> You will need to frame the section where the deep substrate will be otherwise the wood will bow from the weight of it.


I will get on it tomorrow, it's my first build so I'm very much still learning, the bottom is framed so I can work up from that  will post a photo before I start drilling lol.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## varanus87

wrayth said:


> I will get on it tomorrow, it's my first build so I'm very much still learning, the bottom is framed so I can work up from that  will post a photo before I start drilling lol.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rob


Are the heat lamps adjustable so u can change heights ? And wot is the uv ?


----------



## Barlow

wrayth said:


> I will get on it tomorrow, it's my first build so I'm very much still learning, the bottom is framed so I can work up from that  will post a photo before I start drilling lol.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rob


No worries, I learnt the quick way---cracked glass!


----------



## wrayth

varanus87 said:


> Are the heat lamps adjustable so u can change heights ? And wot is the uv ?


Yeah the lamps are just tacked in with those plastic wire clips at the moment, not there final position, it's been in the shed so I just wanted to get a bit of heat into it  the uv is a d+ 12 if I remember rightly, its just one I had spare so I stuck it in so I could see to put the spots in 

Rob


----------



## wrayth

Barlow said:


> No worries, I learnt the quick way---cracked glass!


Ouch that sounds nasty, so if I batton up from the base frame then run more battons across the front back and sides at a foot high will that be enough? Or should I add more in the middle as well?

Rob


----------



## varanus87

wrayth said:


> Yeah the lamps are just tacked in with those plastic wire clips at the moment, not there final position, it's been in the shed so I just wanted to get a bit of heat into it  the uv is a d+ 12 if I remember rightly, its just one I had spare so I stuck it in so I could see to put the spots in
> 
> Rob


Nice one ... I presume u will b changing the uv to a t5?:whistling2:


----------



## wrayth

varanus87 said:


> Nice one ... I presume u will b changing the uv to a t5?:whistling2:


Does it need to be changed to a t5 or is that just for power consumption? 

Rob


----------



## varanus87

wrayth said:


> Does it need to be changed to a t5 or is that just for power consumption?
> 
> Rob


All up to u mate just a preferable brand ....:2thumb:


----------



## wrayth

varanus87 said:


> All up to u mate just a preferable brand ....:2thumb:


I was hoping to use what I had already, just change the bulb for a uv10, the controller is a water proof one so I thought I would use it due to the humidity in the viv 

Rob


----------



## Robbrown 52

wrayth said:


> I think may just use my slate one as a hide then as its no where near big enough to go down into the substrate, plus I have plenty of ply left over from my viv build, speaking of which it's finally in the lounge lol, just put a uv in for now and 2 75w par 38 to get a bit of heat into it, hopefully get rid of the pond sealer smell  here's a couple of photos, sorry for the quality. Also any tips????
> 
> image
> 
> image


Evening Rob
you could build a 2nd rete slightly larger for the 1st one to sit on, in fact this is what I did when I assembled for the refugees 3 vivs, then either stick them together when you assemble the viv or as I did for the Kims I made a hole in one of the lower layers and bolted an "L" bracket which is then screwed to the back or side of the viv.
I also waited to position the backing lights till I had the layout worked out during the 2nd fix (the one before final gluing and fixing in the assembly stage.
the roof of my Kims Viv I have covered in a light reflective foil to throw all the UV from the 2 tubes mounted in the front and back top corners.
Yes you are going to need some braces front to back to stop the soil from bulging the walls. For me the easiest way would be threaded round bar with washers and nuts on the inside and out to hold the walls perfectly in place and can be buried in the substrate so they don't distract from the look of the viv, only my solution many ways of skinning the cat :whistling2::whistling2:
Looking good though they should be very happy.
Robert


----------



## wrayth

Robbrown 52 said:


> Evening Rob
> you could build a 2nd rete slightly larger for the 1st one to sit on, in fact this is what I did when I assembled for the refugees 3 vivs, then either stick them together when you assemble the viv or as I did for the Kims I made a hole in one of the lower layers and bolted an "L" bracket which is then screwed to the back or side of the viv.
> I also waited to position the backing lights till I had the layout worked out during the 2nd fix (the one before final gluing and fixing in the assembly stage.
> the roof of my Kims Viv I have covered in a light reflective foil to throw all the UV from the 2 tubes mounted in the front and back top corners.
> Yes you are going to need some braces front to back to stop the soil from bulging the walls. For me the easiest way would be threaded round bar with washers and nuts on the inside and out to hold the walls perfectly in place and can be buried in the substrate so they don't distract from the look of the viv, only my solution many ways of skinning the cat :whistling2::whistling2:
> Looking good though they should be very happy.
> Robert


Cheers for that Rob, I will try boxing it out first, but if anyone thinks in needs more I will try the threaded bar, would it not upset the monitor's digging?

Thanks

Rob


----------



## Robbrown 52

wrayth said:


> Cheers for that Rob, I will try boxing it out first, but if anyone thinks in needs more I will try the threaded bar, would it not upset the monitor's digging?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rob


 No they would treat it as a tree root and go round it only 10-13mm diameter


----------



## wrayth

Robbrown 52 said:


> No they would treat it as a tree root and go round it only 10-13mm diameter


This stuff

FFA Concept Zinced Steel Threaded Rod (L)1000mm x (W)12mm, 2010.7166

How would I go about doing the length of the viv?

Rob


----------



## Robbrown 52

Barlow said:


> The reason I upgraded so quickly was for the higher ISO. I shoot in full manual but use auto focus and high speed continuous shooting for the lizards. I'm finding my best results without flash and the glass open, but for the shots of the hatchlings pipping the eggs I have used a macro ring flash, a manfrotto tripod and a remote shutter release. I have a 50mm prime, a17-85mm, a 75 to 300mm and a 100 to 400mm lenses. I've been using close up filters with the 50mm prime for the macro stuff but will be investing in a 100mm macro lens soon.


 Nice cross section of lens
I have been using a mix of lens for my images, the 105 macro give too narrower depth of focus except for detail images such as claws and eyes, I found the 60mm macro much more flexible and a large proportion of the image shot with this, but also used the 17 -55 f2.8 this also focuses quiet close, and allow me to get all of them in.
I have to shoot through the glass or the twins vanish they are really happy to run round with the glass between us but open it even a fraction and they retire to the rete,have even tried with the glass out of the viv and sat back with the 70-200 and 200-400 on tripod. Kim on the other hand would be crawling over the front of the lens and over your head on her way out into the lounge and up the curtains which she loves to climb up and through :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Robbrown 52

wrayth said:


> This stuff
> 
> FFA Concept Zinced Steel Threaded Rod (L)1000mm x (W)12mm, 2010.7166
> 
> How would I go about doing the length of the viv?
> 
> Rob


 That's the stuff I was thinking of and use zinc plated washers or plates and also the nuts.
Its not the length of the viv that is the problem but the middle across the width that is the weak point.
robert


----------



## wrayth

Robbrown 52 said:


> That's the stuff I was thinking of and use zinc plated washers or plates and also the nuts.
> Its not the length of the viv that is the problem but the middle across the width that is the weak point.
> robert


Cheers Rob I'll pop over to b and q tomorrow


----------



## wrayth

Right so I stop clogging up this thread with endless build questions I've made my own thread, I hope those of you that have been helping me will pop along as I have more questions supprise surprise 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/993811-my-viv-building-questions-page.html

Cheers Rob


----------



## TommyR

CB VTO :no1::no1::no1:


----------



## wrayth

TommyR said:


> CB VTO :no1::no1::no1:
> 
> image


Congratulations Tommy that's awesome


----------



## TommyR

wrayth said:


> Congratulations Tommy that's awesome


Cheers mate :2thumb:


----------



## wrayth

What do you think of my strengthening? Is it ok now



















Thanks Rob


----------



## TommyR

wrayth said:


> What do you think of my strengthening? Is it ok now
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Thanks Rob


Looks good to me but I would get a second opinion lol pop the pics on the monitor thread or your thread in the habitat section see what people say : victory:


----------



## KJB

hi im looking into the dwarf species of varanus.im wanting something around 3ft and viv space around 5ft high 6ft long 2.5ft deep.whats currently out there.and what will be available around june donny show thanks


----------



## TommyR

KJB said:


> hi im looking into the dwarf species of varanus.im wanting something around 3ft and viv space around 5ft high 6ft long 2.5ft deep.whats currently out there.and what will be available around june donny show thanks


 
Hey don't think people will know what they will have in june next year sorry, but sure some people will have something, also not sure if any dwarf monitors reach 3ft but I could be wrong they reach about 2ft. You have any monitors in mind you like?


----------



## KJB

i like the quince and kims.quince is proving hard to find tho


----------



## TommyR

You will struggle to find quince tbh mate and they will be pricey I am sure, Kims will be easier to find aswell.


Here are a list of Odatria/Dwarf Monitors from wikipedia

_V. acanthurus_, ridge-tailed monitor 

_V. a. acanthurus_, spiny-tailed monitor
_V. a. brachyurus_, common ridge-tailed monitor
_V. a. insulanicus_, island ridge-tailed monitor
_V. auffenbergi_, peacock monitor
_V. baritji_, White's dwarf monitor, black-spotted ridge-tailed monitor, black-spotted spiny-tailed monitor[17]
_V. brevicauda_, short-tailed monitor
_V. bushi_, Pilbara monitor, Bush's monitor
_V. caudolineatus_, stripe-tailed monitor
_V. eremius_, rusty desert monitor, pygmy desert monitor, pygmy desert goanna
_V. gilleni_, pygmy Mulga monitor
_V. glauerti_, Kimberley rock monitor
_V. glebopalma_, black-palmed rock monitor
_V. kingorum_, Kings' monitor, Kings' rock monitor, Kings' goanna
_V. mitchelli_, Mitchell's water monitor
_V. pilbarensis_, Pilbara rock monitor
_V. primordius_, blunt-spined monitor
_V. scalaris_, banded tree monitor
_V. semiremex_, rusty monitor
_V. similis_, spotted tree monitor
_V. storri_, Storr's monitor 

_V. s. storri_, eastern Storr's monitor
_V. s. ocreatus_, western Storr's monitor
_V. timorensis_, Timor monitor
_V. tristis_, black-headed monitor 

_V. t. orientalis_, freckled monitor


----------



## el_kid

KJB said:


> i like the quince and kims.quince is proving hard to find tho


don't quince's hit like 5 feet?


----------



## TommyR

el_kid said:


> don't quince's hit like 5 feet?


Yeah they are not a dwarf species.


----------



## el_kid

TommyR said:


> Yeah they are not a dwarf species.


Thought i was going mad for a moment there....


----------



## KJB

TommyR said:


> You will struggle to find quince tbh mate and they will be pricey I am sure, Kims will be easier to find aswell.
> 
> 
> Here are a list of Odatria/Dwarf Monitors from wikipedia
> 
> _V. acanthurus_, ridge-tailed monitor
> 
> _V. a. acanthurus_, spiny-tailed monitor
> _V. a. brachyurus_, common ridge-tailed monitor
> _V. a. insulanicus_, island ridge-tailed monitor
> _V. auffenbergi_, peacock monitor
> _V. baritji_, White's dwarf monitor, black-spotted ridge-tailed monitor, black-spotted spiny-tailed monitor[17]
> _V. brevicauda_, short-tailed monitor
> _V. bushi_, Pilbara monitor, Bush's monitor
> _V. caudolineatus_, stripe-tailed monitor
> _V. eremius_, rusty desert monitor, pygmy desert monitor, pygmy desert goanna
> _V. gilleni_, pygmy Mulga monitor
> _V. glauerti_, Kimberley rock monitor
> _V. glebopalma_, black-palmed rock monitor
> _V. kingorum_, Kings' monitor, Kings' rock monitor, Kings' goanna
> _V. mitchelli_, Mitchell's water monitor
> _V. pilbarensis_, Pilbara rock monitor
> _V. primordius_, blunt-spined monitor
> _V. scalaris_, banded tree monitor
> _V. semiremex_, rusty monitor
> _V. similis_, spotted tree monitor
> _V. storri_, Storr's monitor
> 
> _V. s. storri_, eastern Storr's monitor
> _V. s. ocreatus_, western Storr's monitor
> _V. timorensis_, Timor monitor
> _V. tristis_, black-headed monitor
> 
> _V. t. orientalis_, freckled monitor


thanks for this i will take a look into them,thanks for the help


----------



## varanus87

el_kid said:


> don't quince's hit like 5 feet?


Most average about 4' but u do get some big ones as will all sp always aim for bigger vivs rather than the min ... then a setup isn't doomed to fail


----------



## TWreptiles

TommyR said:


> Hey don't think people will know what they will have in june next year sorry, but sure some people will have something, also not sure if any dwarf monitors reach 3ft but I could be wrong they reach about 2ft. You have any monitors in mind you like?


vtts get to 3ft and look amazing :whistling2:


----------



## KJB

TWreptiles said:


> vtts get to 3ft and look amazing :whistling2:


hi what is vtts short for,im pretty new to monitors.thanks


----------



## TWreptiles

KJB said:


> hi what is vtts short for,im pretty new to monitors.thanks


varanus tristis orientalis, i believe their common name is black headed monitor, native to australia like the majority of the odatria genus : victory:


----------



## KJB

TWreptiles said:


> varanus tristis orientalis, i believe their common name is black headed monitor, native to australia like the majority of the odatria genus : victory:


thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## TommyR

TWreptiles said:


> varanus tristis orientalis, i believe their common name is black headed monitor, native to australia like the majority of the odatria genus : victory:


VTT is varanus tristis tristis which is the black headed monitor think you got mixed up , I have never kept them so could be true my tristis orientalis are at 2 FT and are called freckled monitors.


----------



## Robbrown 52

KJB said:


> thanks for this i will take a look into them,thanks for the help


as an addition to Tommys list this site put up by an experienced member of M&T thread Odatria.net Odatria.net - Homepage
it covers a lot of details and care of individual species.


----------



## KJB

Robbrown 52 said:


> as an addition to Tommys list this site put up by an experienced member of M&T thread Odatria.net Odatria.net - Homepage
> it covers a lot of details and care of individual species.


thanks rob


----------



## rep-it

As tommy says. vtt is varanus tristis tristis. vto is varanus tristis orientalis. the vtt is a rare form of tristis that grows to a larger size than vto and is also darker-sometimes completely black in colouration, but this takes place over several years. a young vtt will look the same as a vto. 
i doubt you will get vtt in this country now, what with mine going back into germany. like rockinghorse sh..


----------



## varanus87

rep-it said:


> As tommy says. vtt is varanus tristis tristis. vto is varanus tristis orientalis. the vtt is a rare form of tristis that grows to a larger size than vto and is also darker-sometimes completely black in colouration, but this takes place over several years. a young vtt will look the same as a vto.
> i doubt you will get vtt in this country now, what with mine going back into germany. like rockinghorse sh..


Not to mention a pure bred and not a hybrid of the two. ...:devil:


----------



## rep-it

varanus87 said:


> Not to mention a pure bred and not a hybrid of the two. ...:devil:


agreed. but i also personally believe that what we know as vto here is infact the result of vto and vtt being bred together.


----------



## varanus87

rep-it said:


> agreed. but i also personally believe that what we know as vto here is infact the result of vto and vtt being bred together.


What makes u say that ?


----------



## rep-it

because of the size and colour our orientalis get. 
but like i say thats just my personal view.


----------



## Barlow

rep-it said:


> because of the size and colour our orientalis get.
> but like i say thats just my personal view.


Agreed


----------



## humphreys

theres a quince down in emsworth reptiles , had a young one in last year for about £300 was a lovely looking species !




TommyR said:


> You will struggle to find quince tbh mate and they will be pricey I am sure, Kims will be easier to find aswell.
> 
> 
> Here are a list of Odatria/Dwarf Monitors from wikipedia
> 
> _V. acanthurus_, ridge-tailed monitor
> 
> _V. a. acanthurus_, spiny-tailed monitor
> _V. a. brachyurus_, common ridge-tailed monitor
> _V. a. insulanicus_, island ridge-tailed monitor
> _V. auffenbergi_, peacock monitor
> _V. baritji_, White's dwarf monitor, black-spotted ridge-tailed monitor, black-spotted spiny-tailed monitor[17]
> _V. brevicauda_, short-tailed monitor
> _V. bushi_, Pilbara monitor, Bush's monitor
> _V. caudolineatus_, stripe-tailed monitor
> _V. eremius_, rusty desert monitor, pygmy desert monitor, pygmy desert goanna
> _V. gilleni_, pygmy Mulga monitor
> _V. glauerti_, Kimberley rock monitor
> _V. glebopalma_, black-palmed rock monitor
> _V. kingorum_, Kings' monitor, Kings' rock monitor, Kings' goanna
> _V. mitchelli_, Mitchell's water monitor
> _V. pilbarensis_, Pilbara rock monitor
> _V. primordius_, blunt-spined monitor
> _V. scalaris_, banded tree monitor
> _V. semiremex_, rusty monitor
> _V. similis_, spotted tree monitor
> _V. storri_, Storr's monitor
> 
> _V. s. storri_, eastern Storr's monitor
> _V. s. ocreatus_, western Storr's monitor
> _V. timorensis_, Timor monitor
> _V. tristis_, black-headed monitor
> 
> _V. t. orientalis_, freckled monitor


----------



## TommyR

I would imagine it may be long gone by now but who knows.


----------



## rep-it

baby yellow ackies doing great


----------



## TommyR

Well one of the hatchlings didn't make it out the egg  sad news but these things do happen.


I havent had much time to get pics or watch the four hatchlings that are in the viv due to work :devil::devil: but here are some from today and first time I have seen them feed was one of the best things I have ever seen little monsters thrashing the smallest locust's ever.



















Loveeee these little ones keeping them all :flrt::flrt::flrt:

I wish

What you looking at?


----------



## wrayth

TommyR said:


> Well one of the hatchlings didn't make it out the egg  sad news but these things do happen.
> 
> 
> I havent had much time to get pics or watch the four hatchlings that are in the viv due to work :devil::devil: but here are some from today and first time I have seen them feed was one of the best things I have ever seen little monsters thrashing the smallest locust's ever.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Loveeee these little ones keeping them all :flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> I wish
> 
> What you looking at?
> image


Sad news about the one that didn't make it :-( but so awesome to see the others eating 

Rob


----------



## DanN22

*Potentially a stupid question..*

This might be a stupid question.

Believe me.. It sounds stupid in my head ha. But can you breed - Varanus Acanthurus Acanthurus x Varanus Acanthurus Brachyurus?
Ive just purchased two amazing Brachyurus 1.1 and looking for another adult female.

Cheers


----------



## rep-it

yes you can but please dont do it. we need to try and keep them seperate


----------



## DanN22

Ok thats fine dont worry I would'nt did some extra reading about hybrids and it can ruin a hobby so Ill steer clear.
Time to look for a yellow adult female  thanks for the info.


----------



## TWreptiles

rep-it said:


> As tommy says. vtt is varanus tristis tristis. vto is varanus tristis orientalis. the vtt is a rare form of tristis that grows to a larger size than vto and is also darker-sometimes completely black in colouration, but this takes place over several years. a young vtt will look the same as a vto.
> i doubt you will get vtt in this country now, what with mine going back into germany. like rockinghorse sh..


got mixed up :blush: sorry


----------



## TommyR

wrayth said:


> Sad news about the one that didn't make it :-( but so awesome to see the others eating
> 
> Rob


It is sad indeed but most breeders on here have heard it can happen so its just one of them things and makes us realise we need to improve our nesting and incubation methods.




TWreptiles said:


> got mixed up :blush: sorry


It happens mate : victory:


----------



## TommyR

Still a bit gutted one of my tristis didnt make it out the egg, but number 5 is on the way out :no1:

and wanna share this little ePIC :lol2:










and Rob/Wrayth drop me a PM buddy : victory:


----------



## wrayth

TommyR said:


> Still a bit gutted one of my tristis didnt make it out the egg, but number 5 is on the way out :no1:
> 
> and wanna share this little ePIC :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> and Rob/Wrayth drop me a PM buddy : victory:


Amazing photo  pm on the way


----------



## Robbrown 52

A few pics from the Kim Viv on a sunny sunday morning 








what else do you do on a sunday morning but laze around in bed :2thumb:








Then wander down stairs with that woolly tounged feeling looking for the hair of the dog. :mf_dribble::bash::whip::mf_dribble::bash:








Several cups of coffee sorry Bugs later we reappear bright eyed and bushy tailed ready to do it again :Na_Na_Na_Na::whistling2:


----------



## wrayth

Hello eveybody, so all being well I shall be getting 2 freckled monitors from Tommy and a third from another breeder, anyway my question is how do I transport these beauties to there new home, maximum travel time will be 2hrs, any advice is much appreciated? Thanks Rob


----------



## bill33

livefood tub one per tub with a bit of kitchen paper inside then put the tubs in a polly box with a bottle of warm water in it.

make sure the monitors are about the same size if housed together or you may end up with less animals than you started with.


----------



## wrayth

Thanks for the advice, yes the monitors will all be hatched within a week of each other, I know they grow very quickly when young, is it better to match them by size or age? Thanks Rob


----------



## TommyR

bill33 said:


> livefood tub one per tub with a bit of kitchen paper inside then put the tubs in a polly box with a bottle of warm water in it.
> 
> make sure the monitors are about the same size if housed together or you may end up with less animals than you started with.


Hey Bill I did suggest a hot water bottle wrapped in a towel? Hope your good mate.




wrayth said:


> Thanks for the advice, yes the monitors will all be hatched within a week of each other, I know they grow very quickly when young, is it better to match them by size or age? Thanks Rob


Hey Rob the tristis used to belong to Bill until I purchased them from him, I can sort you a polybox out and perhaps some live food tubs for transport with kitchen roll in so just bring yourself a heat source :2thumb:

When you come down mate you can pick three that are evenly sized but tbh they are all same size at the current minute but of course that could change in a month.


----------



## wrayth

TommyR said:


> Hey Bill I did suggest a hot water bottle wrapped in a towel? Hope your good mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Rob the tristis used to belong to Bill until I purchased them from him, I can sort you a polybox out and perhaps some live food tubs for transport with kitchen roll in so just bring yourself a heat source :2thumb:
> 
> When you come down mate you can pick three that are evenly sized but tbh they are all same size at the current minute but of course that could change in a month.


Cool, I have a poly box from all my marine fish  and tons of food tubs, just get some 2 litre bottles now, you will have to supply the hot water though lol, if I pick 2 the same size from you then hopefully I can get another the same size from the other fella


----------



## TommyR

wrayth said:


> Cool, I have a poly box from all my marine fish  and tons of food tubs, just get some 2 litre bottles now, you will have to supply the hot water though lol, if I pick 2 the same size from you then hopefully I can get another the same size from the other fella


Im sure I can sort some hot water :lol2:


----------



## DanN22

*A few niggles..*

Hey Guys,
So my new pair of ackies are doing very well now I have gave them adequate substrate rather than the wood chips they were kept on..
They are both feeding and being kept at temps of around 130-140 on top of retes stack and a healthy decrease to the cold side.



My only concerns are that the male has already lost toes because of poor shedding and they both have some stuck shed (so increased humidity to around 60-70%). Is there anything else I can do? They hardly come out of the retes stack so I cant pick them up for a bath..

The male has also dug a burrow behind the slate stack and the female has disappeared into it and I havent seen her for 2 days.. Should i check on her or will this just be her adjusting to the new conditions?

The female is also very skittish and will not tong feed - is it ok to just throw some dubias in there?

Thanks, any help would be much appreciated.
Dan


----------



## TommyR

DanN22 said:


> Hey Guys,
> So my new pair of ackies are doing very well now I have gave them adequate substrate rather than the wood chips they were kept on..
> They are both feeding and being kept at temps of around 130-140 on top of retes stack and a healthy decrease to the cold side.
> 
> 
> 
> My only concerns are that the male has already lost toes because of poor shedding and they both have some stuck shed (so increased humidity to around 60-70%). Is there anything else I can do? They hardly come out of the retes stack so I cant pick them up for a bath..
> 
> The male has also dug a burrow behind the slate stack and the female has disappeared into it and I havent seen her for 2 days.. Should i check on her or will this just be her adjusting to the new conditions?
> 
> The female is also very skittish and will not tong feed - is it ok to just throw some dubias in there?
> 
> Thanks, any help would be much appreciated.
> Dan



Hey mate they will lose claws from stuck shed or wrong substrate but will not harm your ackies, you've done good changing things around.

Burrowing will help the shedding if it is nice and wet not soaked or too dry increase humidity a little more if possible to 70-80. 

As for feeding put some roaches in a plastic tub that they can not climb out of should do the job and just see how things go, leave them to settle in except for feeding and water change.


----------



## DanN22

TommyR said:


> Hey mate they will lose claws from stuck shed or wrong substrate but will not harm your ackies, you've done good changing things around.
> 
> Burrowing will help the shedding if it is nice and wet not soaked or too dry increase humidity a little more if possible to 70-80.
> 
> As for feeding put some roaches in a plastic tub that they can not climb out of should do the job and just see how things go, leave them to settle in except for feeding and water change.


Thanks for the reply bud,
Ok ill do that, ill check the humidity levels on a morning and then spray accordingly! A plastic tub.. Thats actually genius it didnt cross my mind at all thanks for that! The male will feed from tongs but the female has absolutely none of it, only coming out of the basking stack if the door is closed and I am well away from the tank lol bless her.

Ill leave them to acclimatise! Also thinking about changing the retes stack to a larger one which will go down into the foot of substrate due to them digging JUST behind it/underneath it. My worry is that they will cause it to become unstable. 
Will destroying there burrow cause them too much stress?

Thanks, Dan


----------



## TommyR

DanN22 said:


> Thanks for the reply bud,
> Ok ill do that, ill check the humidity levels on a morning and then spray accordingly! A plastic tub.. Thats actually genius it didnt cross my mind at all thanks for that! The male will feed from tongs but the female has absolutely none of it, only coming out of the basking stack if the door is closed and I am well away from the tank lol bless her.
> 
> Ill leave them to acclimatise! Also thinking about changing the retes stack to a larger one which will go down into the foot of substrate due to them digging JUST behind it/underneath it. My worry is that they will cause it to become unstable.
> Will destroying there burrow cause them too much stress?
> 
> Thanks, Dan


No problem 
Hope it works out with the dubia roaches, just keep trying with the tong feeding helps build trust and they will come round eventually just keep away for a bit, but tong feeding and be presence in the room once they have settled in they will come round slowly but surely.

I would take your retes stack to the floor of the viv rather than on top of the substrate so it won't fall or collapse on the burrow, so yeah make it bigger and below the substrate, aslong as you are not digging them out of the burrow all will be well they will just dig another one.

What is your retes stack made from?


----------



## DanN22

TommyR said:


> No problem
> Hope it works out with the dubia roaches, just keep trying with the tong feeding helps build trust and they will come round eventually just keep away for a bit, but tong feeding and be presence in the room once they have settled in they will come round slowly but surely.
> 
> I would take your retes stack to the floor of the viv rather than on top of the substrate so it won't fall or collapse on the burrow, so yeah make it bigger and below the substrate, aslong as you are not digging them out of the burrow all will be well they will just dig another one.
> 
> What is your retes stack made from?


Yeah Im going to give them a few days I think and just watch them - leave food in a box mix of dubia/chopped fuzzys/waxworm.

Think I am going to do that this time and place the old rete on the bottom of the viv and the new one on top.
At the moment the rete is 7/8 inches tall and just submerged an inch under the substrate! Ive just made it out of slate tiles with offcut plywood used as spacers.
The new rete im currently making is slate again but instead of equal spacers like my current rete the spacers are made of off cut slate tiles and only set on one side to give a diagonal basking slot so they can really jam into it if they want to. Rather than just a flat space.

Just need to wait until both of the lazy arses are out of the burrow now haha. Watching them is fascinating though.


----------



## TommyR

DanN22 said:


> Yeah Im going to give them a few days I think and just watch them - leave food in a box mix of dubia/chopped fuzzys/waxworm.
> 
> Think I am going to do that this time and place the old rete on the bottom of the viv and the new one on top.
> At the moment the rete is 7/8 inches tall and just submerged an inch under the substrate! Ive just made it out of slate tiles with offcut plywood used as spacers.
> The new rete im currently making is slate again but instead of equal spacers like my current rete the spacers are made of off cut slate tiles and only set on one side to give a diagonal basking slot so they can really jam into it if they want to. Rather than just a flat space.
> 
> Just need to wait until both of the lazy arses are out of the burrow now haha. Watching them is fascinating though.


Sounds good to me, also try locusts for feeding and crickets if you dont mind them.

Yeah well that will be better mate perhaps put both in, but the wood spacers may rot away eventually. 

They will come out to bask and feed don't worry, agreed ackies are awesome monitors.


----------



## Robbrown 52

DanN22 said:


> Yeah Im going to give them a few days I think and just watch them - leave food in a box mix of dubia/chopped fuzzys/waxworm.
> 
> Think I am going to do that this time and place the old rete on the bottom of the viv and the new one on top.
> At the moment the rete is 7/8 inches tall and just submerged an inch under the substrate! Ive just made it out of slate tiles with offcut plywood used as spacers.
> The new rete im currently making is slate again but instead of equal spacers like my current rete the spacers are made of off cut slate tiles and only set on one side to give a diagonal basking slot so they can really jam into it if they want to. Rather than just a flat space.
> 
> Just need to wait until both of the lazy arses are out of the burrow now haha. Watching them is fascinating though.


My rete for the Kimberly is set resting on top of 2 terracotta chimney flue liners on their sides side so they can burrow through them without thought of the whole lot collapsing as they burrow under.
I keep the roaches in a separate plastic container so I can see what gets eaten , the locusts get dusted and thrown in so they can chase them round when your not looking, and the mice and prawns go in mixed as (surf and turf ):whistling2:again in a separate dish which is easy to remove and clean when the have either eaten all or next morning when they should be taken out for food safety/hygiene IMO and only once a week.
Its not unusual for monitors to go to ground for several days at a time , ask Phillip nice guy his one of his mertens goes to ground for ages, even he worries but she seems to come out non the worse.
just keep the humidity up block any vent holes in the viv and I use a rubber seal between the sliding front glass to cut down the loss of humidity,
you really are looking for 70-80% and a basking temp on atleast on spot of a around 150F and have heard of people recommending higher. that's why the retes so important they can then choose where they want to be, they know best


----------



## DanN22

Hey guys just a quick thing, my ackies I have just purchased 1.1 were in the shop for quite a while (I think longer than 6 month) and they are both adult.
Been reading a lot about people selling ackie pairs if they don't produce.
Is there anyway to tell if they will breed?
Also I will post up a few photos of them both for you guys to give an opinion on sex.
I'd like to make sure.


----------



## TommyR

Yeah mate post pics and hopefully can get them sexed for you, will need pics of the top of the ackies body and head best you can.


----------



## Stivali

Aufenbergi hatchlings


----------



## Dean_P

Stivali said:


> Aufenbergi hatchlings
> [URL="http://i1162.photobucket.com/albums/q533/Stivali1/DSCN3336_zpsa6fb7901.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i1162.photobucket.com/albums/q533/Stivali1/DSCN3329_zps229833c4.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i1162.photobucket.com/albums/q533/Stivali1/DSCN3328_zpseeabba53.jpg"]image[/URL]


Great pics, and well done! Not enough of those around it seems.


----------



## DanN22

This is my supposed male



This is the two of them together, female is the one to left



And again female on the left




Any sexing ideas would be great


----------



## TommyR

My big male half way through shedding.


























Big male thinking he is an Argus?









Male and Female basking









Females








Female head



























Female basking


----------



## rep-it




----------



## DanN22

Anyone fancy educating a guess at my ackies sex's? (If those pics are good enough)


----------



## TommyR

Someone will be along soon to give an opinion im sure, hopefully barlow I do not have a clue when it comes to sexing ackies on headshape or body, but would go with your guess of female on left.


----------



## rep-it

DanN22 said:


> Anyone fancy educating a guess at my ackies sex's? (If those pics are good enough)


take some pics pointing down on the animal


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

DanN22 said:


> This is my supposed male
> 
> [URL="http://i971.photobucket.com/albums/ae197/Dan_Naisbitt/image_zpse079cec3.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> This is the two of them together, female is the one to left
> 
> [URL="http://i971.photobucket.com/albums/ae197/Dan_Naisbitt/image_zpsce197d52.png"]image[/URL]
> 
> And again female on the left
> 
> [URL="http://i971.photobucket.com/albums/ae197/Dan_Naisbitt/image_zps1ed3d6fa.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> Any sexing ideas would be great


2 males.


----------



## DanN22

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> 2 males.


Seriously.. Your not messing with me lol?

Number 1 Supposed Male 


Number 2 Supposed Female


And to make damn sure.. 'Her' vent.


Any opinions would be great.


----------



## rep-it

yep two males


----------



## DanN22

rep-it said:


> yep two males


On what evidence to you base that? Had them sexed at an exotic shop today and my supposed female was confirmed.


----------



## Stivali

Agreed, 2 males for sure..


----------



## DanN22

Stivali said:


> Agreed, 2 males for sure..


What am i looking for if I want to sex them myself? The shop I got them from said they were 1.1 and then said the same today (but obviously even if they were two males they wouldnt admit that) when checking their cloacal spurs what do I look for?


----------



## Paul P

DanN22 said:


> Seriously.. Your not messing with me lol?
> 
> Number 1 Supposed Male
> [URL=http://i971.photobucket.com/albums/ae197/Dan_Naisbitt/image_zpse60c9f9d.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Number 2 Supposed Female
> [URL=http://i971.photobucket.com/albums/ae197/Dan_Naisbitt/image_zps9746078c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> And to make damn sure.. 'Her' vent.
> [URL=http://i971.photobucket.com/albums/ae197/Dan_Naisbitt/image_zpsc0d7ad0b.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Any opinions would be great.


Head shape, tail shape and markings, yep 2 males.


----------



## DanN22

Brilliant.. Now Ive got to try and sell two male ackies. I give up lol..


----------



## wrayth

*Freckled Monitor Viv*

Hiya folks so today I finally got my substrate in and a few logs and my retes stack, got more logs coming and need more hides. Let me know what you think


----------



## wrayth

Had a move round already lol, had to lift the lights as temp on the slate was hitting over 170f but moving the lights hhigher ment the logs at the side were getting warmer, also dug a big hole so the trunk is now on the bottom and well wedged in, alot happier with how it looks now and alot more floor space to add hides and things


----------



## TommyR

Awesome mate few more hides and a water bowl and pretty much done, lots of cork bark tubes would be awesome, also during this time of year leaves are falling from the tree's so throw them in too get them in a plastic bag and stick them in the freezer for a few hours then put them in your tank or boil them?


----------



## wrayth

I was going to ask about the water bowl, do they need a permanent water feature? I was going to have a removable bowl only for convenience, gonna order some cork tubes


----------



## TommyR

Yeah mate would keep one in at all times will get covered in dirt a lot but would add one in. Removable one is fine.


----------



## wrayth

Yeah it will be in at all times just not buried or built in as a feature


----------



## BOAMAD24

*snapshot of my Varanus Tristis Orientalis*


----------



## TommyR

BOAMAD24 said:


> [URL=http://i1156.photobucket.com/albums/p575/angelfish241/few%20pics/photo10_zps54f6bcd4.jpg]image[/URL]




Good to see mate looks very nice.


----------



## BOAMAD24

cheers mate


----------



## BOAMAD24

*another piccy of the Varanus Tristis Orientalis*


----------



## TommyR

VTO babies :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## benjaybo

hi guys sad to do it but thought i would let you guys know im having to sell my 09 unrelated pair of prasinus  they are being sold for 1300 no viv but they are a stunning pair the females tame as hell the male is a 09 wc hatchling hes not agressive but he does not like to be bothered but he enjoys tong feeding. 
hope everyones well


----------



## rep-it

*pilb*


----------



## rep-it

reds doing great


----------



## Dean Cheetham

TommyR said:


> VTO babies :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 


rep-it said:


> [URL="http://i891.photobucket.com/albums/ac120/butler-01/pilbmale_zps41e5bace.jpg"]image[/URL]





rep-it said:


> reds doing great
> 
> [URL="http://i891.photobucket.com/albums/ac120/butler-01/rered1_zps86395316.jpg"]image[/URL]


All stunning guys, still have a soft spot for dwarfs :mf_dribble:


----------



## GWilliamson

Chuffed to bits today. My reptiles have always been pets, not bought for breeding but when I got my first Ackies I bought three. 











Had them just over two years now and, well, eventually it happened. I noticed that one of the males was paying the little lass a lot of attention and so time later she was looking rather "plump" and started showing the signs of pregnancy, lots of eating, lots of basking and digging, but nothing seemed to be happening so I thought I was probably imagining it.










Then, on 25 June she produced 6 eggs, one of which the bigger male ate before I could get to him and one shrivelled up and died within a few days. 










Here she is after giving birth, obviously still "pals" with her arm around hubby.

The remaining four were put into an incubator, two in each small tub with a mic of vermiculite and perlite and for the next ninety days I kept watching and hoping. Ninety days after, though the eggs looked fine, nowt seemed to be happening so I thought , well maybe they will be at the other end of the 90-120 day mark.










On the day they were laid. Top left is the one that quickly shrivelled and died.

Looked into the tub this morning and after 115 days, Bingo ! One egg with a slit through which a tiny Ackie nose was poking out. Checked the other tub and one beautiful little Ackie already fully hatched and another egg with a tiny nose poking out. Just one to go now.


























Never really been into thoughts of breeding them but have to admit seeing that gorgeous little newborn Ackie is one of the best moments in many decades of being into reps.


----------



## wrayth

GWilliamson said:


> Chuffed to bits today. My reptiles have always been pets, not bought for breeding but when I got my first Ackies I bought three.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Had them just over two years now and, well, eventually it happened. I noticed that one of the males was paying the little lass a lot of attention and so time later she was looking rather "plump" and started showing the signs of pregnancy, lots of eating, lots of basking and digging, but nothing seemed to be happening so I thought I was probably imagining it.
> 
> image
> 
> Then, on 25 June she produced 6 eggs, one of which the bigger male ate before I could get to him and one shrivelled up and died within a few days.
> 
> image
> 
> Here she is after giving birth, obviously still "pals" with her arm around hubby.
> 
> The remaining four were put into an incubator, two in each small tub with a mic of vermiculite and perlite and for the next ninety days I kept watching and hoping. Ninety days after, though the eggs looked fine, nowt seemed to be happening so I thought , well maybe they will be at the other end of the 90-120 day mark.
> 
> image
> 
> On the day they were laid. Top left is the one that quickly shrivelled and died.
> 
> Looked into the tub this morning and after 115 days, Bingo ! One egg with a slit through which a tiny Ackie nose was poking out. Checked the other tub and one beautiful little Ackie already fully hatched and another egg with a tiny nose poking out. Just one to go now.
> 
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Never really been into thoughts of breeding them but have to admit seeing that gorgeous little newborn Ackie is one of the best moments in many decades of being into reps.


Congratulations  it must be a fantastic thrill as you know you are caring for your animals perfectly for this to happen  Rob


----------



## wrayth

Hiya folks, so as some of you know I am currently setting up a viv for some freckled monitors  I have added some live plants today let me know what you think










Thanks Rob


----------



## TommyR

wrayth said:


> Hiya folks, so as some of you know I am currently setting up a viv for some freckled monitors  I have added some live plants today let me know what you think
> 
> imageimageimage
> 
> Thanks Rob


Hey mate looks good, but not sure how long the plants will last when feeding insects feed on the plant matter and the tristis climbing all over them but will be good to see and if they last  getting close now :2thumb:


----------



## DanN22

Came back from work to find my gorgeous pair having cuddles ha.



Quick question guys I keep covering and uncovering my vents the issue is - if I cover them, I can keep humidity up but my cold end gets up to 32 degrees C. If they are uncovered it stays around the 29-30 mark but I lose the humidity (this is even with having one of my two basking bulbs turned on for an hour/off for an hour.

Ideas?


----------



## DanN22

Also..

The Claaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## TommyR

DanN22 said:


> Came back from work to find my gorgeous pair having cuddles ha.
> 
> [URL=http://i971.photobucket.com/albums/ae197/Dan_Naisbitt/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsbab8cab6.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Quick question guys I keep covering and uncovering my vents the issue is - if I cover them, I can keep humidity up but my cold end gets up to 32 degrees C. If they are uncovered it stays around the 29-30 mark but I lose the humidity (this is even with having one of my two basking bulbs turned on for an hour/off for an hour.
> 
> Ideas?


Whats your basking spot reaching? Try leaving one bulb off and see what your temps stay at and keep your vents covered.


----------



## DanN22

Basking spot gets to a comfortable 60 but they never use it (I think after being kept at 40's in the reptile shop. So I raised the bulbs and it now gets to about 55c.

I use a slate rete.


----------



## TommyR

DanN22 said:


> Basking spot gets to a comfortable 60 but they never use it (I think after being kept at 40's in the reptile shop. So I raised the bulbs and it now gets to about 55c.
> 
> I use a slate rete.


Obviously slate draws heat as is a dark colour give it a go with one bulb and see what happens.


----------



## DanN22

Ok mate. Ill use two test conditions lol vents covered 1 bulb and vents open 1 bulb.

Cheers


----------



## wrayth

TommyR said:


> Hey mate looks good, but not sure how long the plants will last when feeding insects feed on the plant matter and the tristis climbing all over them but will be good to see and if they last  getting close now :2thumb:


Haha yeah might not last that long but worth having a try, yeah not long now just need to sort a day when were both off lol


----------



## TommyR

Indeed mate 
Got 4 VTO Hatchlings left for sale


----------



## wrayth

Just a quick update as my cork bark tubes came today  also got some flat cork to fix to the back of the viv but you guessed it, it aint exactly flat lol so needs a bit of work  










Hope you like  Rob


----------



## TommyR

wrayth said:


> Just a quick update as my cork bark tubes came today  also got some flat cork to fix to the back of the viv but you guessed it, it aint exactly flat lol so needs a bit of work
> 
> imageimageimage
> 
> Hope you like  Rob


Some nice pieces of cork mate were you get em from?


----------



## Robbrown 52

wrayth said:


> Just a quick update as my cork bark tubes came today  also got some flat cork to fix to the back of the viv but you guessed it, it aint exactly flat lol so needs a bit of work
> 
> imageimageimage
> 
> Hope you like  Rob


 Yep Looking Better those should give them something run around though don't be afraid to put a few more in and also change it around every couple of month .
As has been already said veg probably will not last too long , even I gave up and used selected plastics , and the bugs even chew these.
So I put trays of rooted seedling salad veg in for them to eat, keeps the bugs healthy and also means the monis have a target area for lunch as if they needed one .
Look forward to seeing them in there, have you chosen which ones your having yet?


----------



## wrayth

TommyR said:


> Some nice pieces of cork mate were you get em from?


Natural Vivarium Furniture | | Online Reptile Shop

I went for the medium size but I think I might get some of the small as well, cheapest I could find by a long way

Rob


----------



## wrayth

Robbrown 52 said:


> Yep Looking Better those should give them something run around though don't be afraid to put a few more in and also change it around every couple of month .
> As has been already said veg probably will not last too long , even I gave up and used selected plastics , and the bugs even chew these.
> So I put trays of rooted seedling salad veg in for them to eat, keeps the bugs healthy and also means the monis have a target area for lunch as if they needed one .
> Look forward to seeing them in there, have you chosen which ones your having yet?


Not chosen the actual one's, will decided when I visit  Having 2 of TommyR and 1 off a fella called andy thats selling in the classifieds, hopefully get 2 blood lines 

Thanks Rob


----------



## wrayth

Is 160f the max for dwarf monitors on there basking spot? I sometimes have a spot that goes up to 162? Should I keep tweeking my lights? Cheers Rob


----------



## TommyR

wrayth said:


> Is 160f the max for dwarf monitors on there basking spot? I sometimes have a spot that goes up to 162? Should I keep tweeking my lights? Cheers Rob


 
I have not seen the hatchlings basking over 140F mate, I do wonder what is the max temp they can with stand before doing some sort of damage :S

I would stick between 130-150F tbh mate, In my both my tanks I can alter my basking spots if needed, slate been a hotter material to use for basking due to its dark colour. I know your using a rete stack so they can chose a location on where to bask.


----------



## wrayth

TommyR said:


> I have not seen the hatchlings basking over 140F mate, I do wonder what is the max temp they can with stand before doing some sort of damage :S
> 
> I would stick between 130-150F tbh mate, In my both my tanks I can alter my basking spots if needed, slate been a hotter material to use for basking due to its dark colour. I know your using a rete stack so they can chose a location on where to bask.


Cheers I have lifted my lights, I am off today so today has been the first day I have ran my lights all day, by lunchtime my slate was up to 170 so I definitely needed to lift my lights  cheers Rob


----------



## TommyR

wrayth said:


> Cheers I have lifted my lights, I am off today so today has been the first day I have ran my lights all day, by lunchtime my slate was up to 170 so I definitely needed to lift my lights  cheers Rob


Good mate all about trial and error till you get it right


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

TommyR said:


> I have not seen the hatchlings basking over 140F mate, I do wonder what is the max temp they can with stand before doing some sort of damage :S
> 
> I would stick between 130-150F tbh mate, In my both my tanks I can alter my basking spots if needed, slate been a hotter material to use for basking due to its dark colour. I know your using a rete stack so they can chose a location on where to bask.


Theyll proberly surprise you mate...


----------



## wrayth

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Theyll proberly surprise you mate...


Well I've got it down to 160f now with plenty of variation even around the retes stack, I read that the rule of thumb was of they bask for more than 15 mins at a time then its not hot enough and if the bask for less than 15 mins then its to warm, is this right or a bit of a wives tale? Thanks Rob


----------



## Robbrown 52

wrayth said:


> Well I've got it down to 160f now with plenty of variation even around the retes stack, I read that the rule of thumb was of they bask for more than 15 mins at a time then its not hot enough and if the bask for less than 15 mins then its to warm, is this right or a bit of a wives tale? Thanks Rob


 don't know about the timing but the kims run warm about 160 F at the top of rete directly under the main basking lamp this quickly drops off to about 110F at the bottom of the rete this is of course when viv is up to maximum temp several hours after lights on. and they use the top spot 1st thing for a quick warm up, then move around to either lower in the rete or over to the secondary basking area which is mainly a maze of tubes and branches with a space left in the centre to shine down on the nesting Rub which maintains a steady 83F. the cool corner in mine is bottom right and runs at 73F over night to 77F at lights out
Remember in the wild it gets a lot hotter than this, surface temps of 200F and have seen people who recommend this level of spot temp as more than acceptable . but essential I am not one of those but it does pay to find out what the local temps humidity are like for where your beasties originate .
sounds like you have it set up ready for then now is the time to turn your timers on and let it run in and get every thing upto working temp to it runs OK , and be prepared to make adjustments on what you observe.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

wrayth said:


> Well I've got it down to 160f now with plenty of variation even around the retes stack, I read that the rule of thumb was of they bask for more than 15 mins at a time then its not hot enough and if the bask for less than 15 mins then its to warm, is this right or a bit of a wives tale? Thanks Rob


The other thing to remember fella is monitors are like us... They all have individual preferences... 

Mess with it when there in there see what works best for your group... 

Try it and see : victory:

Your not going to cook em with a localised hot spot unless the rest of your temps are way off as in to cool.


----------



## Robbrown 52

This K2 seen here wrapped round the edge of the hot spot also notice that he has an eye on a possible supper on the lower edge of the Rete


----------



## wrayth

Robbrown 52 said:


> This K2 seen here wrapped round the edge of the hot spot also notice that he has an eye on a possible supper on the lower edge of the Rete
> 
> image


Thanks for the advice folks, will keep tweaking as I go along and I'm sure I will have many more questions for your guys


----------



## rustypeb

Some pics of my ackie this morning


----------



## Robbrown 52

rustypeb said:


> Some pics of my ackie this morning
> [URL="http://i1318.photobucket.com/albums/t655/rustypeb/PA270344_zps417c749b.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i1318.photobucket.com/albums/t655/rustypeb/PA270345_zps4225ad3d.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i1318.photobucket.com/albums/t655/rustypeb/PA270348_zpsb360c160.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i1318.photobucket.com/albums/t655/rustypeb/PA270347_zps2feb973d.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i1318.photobucket.com/albums/t655/rustypeb/PA270349_zps739216e5.jpg"]image[/URL]


 Very Nice love the slate rete just what they need


----------



## rustypeb

Robbrown 52 said:


> Very Nice love the slate rete just what they need


Thanks, yeah he really loves it and find him there every morning before he goes off hunting :2thumb:


----------



## TommyR

Love these little stunners they are so fast aswell but awesome to watch when I have the time.


----------



## Robbrown 52

1st thing this morning the sun was shinning and as you can see the Viv gets a spot of morning light, and the kims like to take advantage of it , normally I am at work by the time the sun gets up but Sunday mornings its nice to get up before them and watch them get up.
K2 and U2 just emerging out of the rete.








U2 hanging on the cork wall , nearly a year old and definately over 60cm S-T, the top of the cork wall is over half up the Viv









And view of the complete Viv with U2 on the cork wall still and K2 on the lower Slate rock. Kim must be having a lay in, well it is Sunday!


----------



## Robbrown 52

TommyR said:


> Love these little stunners they are so fast aswell but awesome to watch when I have the time.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 These little stunner the ones you still have for sale?


----------



## TommyR

Robbrown 52 said:


> These little stunner the ones you still have for sale?


They sure are mate , Awesome pics from you rob as always especially good when a bit of natural sunlight is shining through.


----------



## wrayth

TommyR said:


> Love these little stunners they are so fast aswell but awesome to watch when I have the time.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Absolutely stunning  hope you have been practising catching them lol


----------



## TommyR

wrayth said:


> Absolutely stunning  hope you have been practising catching them lol


 
haha evidence shows I've not mate, good to meet you Rob and have a nice chat :2thumb:


----------



## wrayth

TommyR said:


> haha evidence shows I've not mate, good to meet you Rob and have a nice chat :2thumb:


Haha well we got there in the end  good to chat to you as well, just seen one catch his first cricket so I'm feeling much happier about them finding their food in such a large enclosure, the other had a quick bask and then vanished lol hopefully will see them together soon, will post some pics tomorrow, already taken about 20 lol


----------



## TommyR

wrayth said:


> Haha well we got there in the end  good to chat to you as well, just seen one catch his first cricket so I'm feeling much happier about them finding their food in such a large enclosure, the other had a quick bask and then vanished lol hopefully will see them together soon, will post some pics tomorrow, already taken about 20 lol


Yeah crickets are fast moving and will be good to see them chasing mate, sounds like they have settled in nicely already though :no1:

I can't wait for the pics :2thumb:


----------



## TommyR

Some of my tristis when I got them just about 10 months ago compared to now, how much they have grown and colours have changed.

Then..














































Now..


----------



## wrayth

They are real beauties and a credit to you tom  I'm panicing already that I've lost one, one of them has been out all the time but the other has vanished, oh the joy of new pets lol


----------



## TommyR

wrayth said:


> They are real beauties and a credit to you tom  I'm panicing already that I've lost one, one of them has been out all the time but the other has vanished, oh the joy of new pets lol


Thank you rob means a lot  haha well your viv is nice plenty of hiding spaces will be about somewhere :lol2: glad your enjoying them already


----------



## wrayth

Panic over, second one has appeared from the slate rete  and gone off hunting, the other is stuffed afterhe ate a locust that was mid shed which was probably a third the size of him lol eyes bigger than his belly but he got it down lol


----------



## TommyR

wrayth said:


> Panic over, second one has appeared from the slate rete  and gone off hunting, the other is stuffed afterhe ate a locust that was mid shed which was probably a third the size of him lol eyes bigger than his belly but he got it down lol


Aww that's great news mate yeah a few was shedding at the minute and I can agree I have seen them demolish some big locust. Really cant wait for pics now


----------



## wrayth

TommyR said:


> Aww that's great news mate yeah a few was shedding at the minute and I can agree I have seen them demolish some big locust. Really cant wait for pics now


Haha no I meant the locust was mid shed  it was half out when he grabbed it and dragged it out of its old skin  its funny watching them they seem to have totally different characters already, one likes hanging out in the cork tubes and out in the open on top of cork shelves and the other likes hiding away in the rete all squished into a crack  I'm desperate to put some photos up but gonna wait till I get the other tomorrow, then you will be sick of seeing them lol


----------



## TommyR

wrayth said:


> Haha no I meant the locust was mid shed  it was half out when he grabbed it and dragged it out of its old skin  its funny watching them they seem to have totally different characters already, one likes hanging out in the cork tubes and out in the open on top of cork shelves and the other likes hiding away in the rete all squished into a crack  I'm desperate to put some photos up but gonna wait till I get the other tomorrow, then you will be sick of seeing them lol


Ah my bad although ive seen it before is a strange sight. Can never see enough :2thumb:


Do it :whistling2:


----------



## wrayth

Well folks it's finally happened  I am no longer just a stalker on the dwarf monitor thread and here is just a few quick snaps from this afternoon of my beautiful new freckled monitors.

I had to show this one even though it's all out of focus, he was just trying with all his might to get to the locust above  it was so funny 




























A big thanks to TommyR I can't stop watching them although they have both disappeared hunting since I fed them so nothing to watch at the moment lol

Cheers Rob


----------



## TommyR

They look great rob awesome shots, and think they do that seen a few sizing up locusts before they strike. Clearly settled in wonderfully :2thumb:


----------



## wrayth

TommyR said:


> They look great rob awesome shots, and think they do that seen a few sizing up locusts before they strike. Clearly settled in wonderfully :2thumb:


Cheers Tom


----------



## Robbrown 52

wrayth said:


> Well folks it's finally happened  I am no longer just a stalker on the dwarf monitor thread and here is just a few quick snaps from this afternoon of my beautiful new freckled monitors.
> 
> I had to show this one even though it's all out of focus, he was just trying with all his might to get to the locust above  it was so funny
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> A big thanks to TommyR I can't stop watching them although they have both disappeared hunting since I fed them so nothing to watch at the moment lol
> 
> Cheers Rob


 Looking Good Rob from your posts sounds like there are going to settle in well, behaviour seems completely normal.
If you get half as much entertainment from their antics as we do our Kims then you will never stop being amused.
Look forward to more pics. :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## TommyR

Robbrown 52 said:


> Looking Good Rob from your posts sounds like there are going to settle in well, behaviour seems completely normal.
> If you get half as much entertainment from their antics as we do our Kims then you will never stop being amused.
> Look forward to more pics. :2thumb::2thumb:


Agree here mate plenty more fun to come especially picking up another tomorrow so far so good mate . cant wait for more pics Rob.


----------



## wrayth

Oh don't you worry you will all be well and truly sick of my pictures soon enough lol


----------



## TommyR

Thats what you think :whistling2:


----------



## Robbrown 52

another couple of pics of the Kims from this morning 
1st up is U2 showing that even Kims have teeth just not as large as some.









and K2 looking a bit piebald halfway through a shed , not that it has affected his appetite the bulge is the 3rd adult locust going down.


----------



## rustypeb

Some more pics of my ackie basking this morning



And one from the top I know his probably to young at 5-6 months old but any guesses at what sex he is?


----------



## rustypeb

Robbrown 52 said:


> another couple of pics of the Kims from this morning
> 1st up is U2 showing that even Kims have teeth just not as large as some.
> image
> 
> and K2 looking a bit piebald halfway through a shed , not that it has affected his appetite the bulge is the 3rd adult locust going down.
> image


Some great pics lovely looking monitors :2thumb:


----------



## rustypeb

Sorry more pics :2thumb:


----------



## wrayth

New freckled monitor I picked up today


----------



## TommyR

wrayth said:


> New freckled monitor I picked up today
> 
> image


Such awesome colours on the heads and bodies of these little ones, amazed that they are out so much.


----------



## wrayth

First snuggle


----------



## Robbrown 52

rustypeb said:


> Sorry more pics :2thumb:
> [URL="http://i1318.photobucket.com/albums/t655/rustypeb/PA290376_zps968b20a9.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i1318.photobucket.com/albums/t655/rustypeb/PA290372_zps2106c10c.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i1318.photobucket.com/albums/t655/rustypeb/PA290373_zps96a542b4.jpg"]image[/URL]


 Took my lot ages to get into roaches though they now get through quiet a few adult Dubias.
Nice action pics have you tried using the flash to get a sharper image?


----------



## Robbrown 52

wrayth said:


> First snuggle
> 
> image


 Very nice pic presume these are tommys 2?


----------



## rustypeb

Robbrown 52 said:


> Took my lot ages to get into roaches though they now get through quiet a few adult Dubias.
> Nice action pics have you tried using the flash to get a sharper image?


Yeah mines been on roaches from the start but still wont take locusts tho still keep trying lol.
Thanks, pretty sure they were with the flash but its only one which pops up and doesn't really seem to help with close up shots, think i need to get one of the bigger flashes that clip on to the top of the camera but to be honest i dont know how to use my camera well enough to get the best out of it.


----------



## TommyR

Just before Rob came to pick up his two yesterday

Nice and confident  Still for 4 for sale


----------



## wrayth

Robbrown 52 said:


> Very nice pic presume these are tommys 2?


Hi Rob yes these 2 were tommys  not seen them much due to work but I have next week off so hopefully get to see them more


----------



## wrayth

Sleepy Hollow


----------



## wrayth

Hi guys need a bit of assistance, at the moment I have 2 75w par38 halogen bulbs over my slate rete stack, by the end of the day the temp on the top slate was hitting over 160f so I have raised the bulbs higher to combat this but I am now worried that they are now casting to much heat into the rest of the viv, these were the lowest watt bulbs I could find, I would like to find some bulbs that I could hang at a lower lvl, something like a 50 or 60 watt, can anyone point me in the right direction to find such a bulb? Thanks Rob


----------



## TommyR

wrayth said:


> Hi guys need a bit of assistance, at the moment I have 2 75w par38 halogen bulbs over my slate rete stack, by the end of the day the temp on the top slate was hitting over 160f so I have raised the bulbs higher to combat this but I am now worried that they are now casting to much heat into the rest of the viv, these were the lowest watt bulbs I could find, I would like to find some bulbs that I could hang at a lower lvl, something like a 50 or 60 watt, can anyone point me in the right direction to find such a bulb? Thanks Rob


Any chance you could just use one at the level you had it at? Are they basking at 160F?


----------



## TommyR

Really coming on lately and some nice reds starting to come through























































Nice variations of colour :mf_dribble:









Still have 4 of these little guys for sale :gasp:


----------



## wrayth

I will try with one, haven't seen them basking over what I would say was 100 maybe 120 at the most, they stick to the cork bark around the edges of the slate, was only really using 2 to get more of a spread


----------



## TommyR

Just try and see what works best


----------



## Robbrown 52

wrayth said:


> I will try with one, haven't seen them basking over what I would say was 100 maybe 120 at the most, they stick to the cork bark around the edges of the slate, was only really using 2 to get more of a spread


I use 2 for the kims both are reflector type bulbs with reflectors also fitted which throws extra heat downthe one over the rete is a 50W this generates around 150F at warmest and they tend to use area 1st thing in morning and the other is over a different area is running a 40W over cork and branches and this at the warmest spot 140F but lower down in the laying rub produces a constant 83F having past several branch levels.
the Kims chose when they rest to pick a space running at 90+F but under 100F .
all this light produces a an air temp of 113F in the warmest part and 73F in the coolest.
I also run a ceramic after lights out to keep a warmish background temp it also set to come on in case of bulb failure to keep temp up.


----------



## wrayth

Robbrown 52 said:


> I use 2 for the kims both are reflector type bulbs with reflectors also fitted which throws extra heat downthe one over the rete is a 50W this generates around 150F at warmest and they tend to use area 1st thing in morning and the other is over a different area is running a 40W over cork and branches and this at the warmest spot 140F but lower down in the laying rub produces a constant 83F having past several branch levels.
> the Kims chose when they rest to pick a space running at 90+F but under 100F .
> all this light produces a an air temp of 113F in the warmest part and 73F in the coolest.
> I also run a ceramic after lights out to keep a warmish background temp it also set to come on in case of bulb failure to keep temp up.
> 
> image


Cheers Rob I am just going to monitor my temps today see how it goes, will any spotlight bulb do? Everyone seemed to be suggesting the halogen bulbs when I research lighting but the halogens don't seem to go below 75w


----------



## Dean_P

wrayth said:


> Hi guys need a bit of assistance, at the moment I have 2 75w par38 halogen bulbs over my slate rete stack, by the end of the day the temp on the top slate was hitting over 160f so I have raised the bulbs higher to combat this but I am now worried that they are now casting to much heat into the rest of the viv, these were the lowest watt bulbs I could find, I would like to find some bulbs that I could hang at a lower lvl, something like a 50 or 60 watt, can anyone point me in the right direction to find such a bulb? Thanks Rob


For my Tristis I use R80 spot lamps from B&Q. They come in 60 and 100 watt. Their cheap too so you wont really be loosing out by trying them.


----------



## TommyR

Dean_P said:


> For my Tristis I use R80 spot lamps from B&Q. They come in 60 and 100 watt. Their cheap too so you wont really be loosing out by trying them.


They give you good temps? I have just ordered some par bulbs offline.


Rob how are your temps using one bulb mate? 
Hope your enjoying your week off :mf_dribble:


----------



## wrayth

TommyR said:


> They give you good temps? I have just ordered some par bulbs offline.
> 
> 
> Rob how are your temps using one bulb mate?
> Hope your enjoying your week off :mf_dribble:


Still using 2, lights came on at 6.30 and by lunchtime temps were still ok, I think maybe having a big green tree in the cool end all the way up to the middle has helped stop the heat casting to far down the viv, will check it again later when I get back, I do have some r80 at home so could try them at some point


----------



## wrayth

Just a few pics of my little freckles taken from the last few days  of course I am panicing over everything as all new owners do, they seem to have been quiet today although one did take a cricket from the forceps, wondering if I'm over feeding them as I was worried with such a big viv they wouldn't find enough to eat.


















Hope you like them anyway


----------



## TommyR

wrayth said:


> Just a few pics of my little freckles taken from the last few days  of course I am panicing over everything as all new owners do, they seem to have been quiet today although one did take a cricket from the forceps, wondering if I'm over feeding them as I was worried with such a big viv they wouldn't find enough to eat.
> 
> image
> imageimageimage
> 
> Hope you like them anyway


Think I can tell the difference this is andys one? 

Stunning mate tong feeding helps build trust


----------



## wrayth

TommyR said:


> Think I can tell the difference this is andys one?
> 
> Stunning mate tong feeding helps build trust


The top 2 photos are andys but I'm pretty sure the bottom 2 are one from you, only because of where they hang out, andys is much shyer and tends to hang out amongst the greenery, whereas the other likes hanging out on the cork out in the open sunning itself  has shed now though so colour has really come out especially on it's head


----------



## TommyR

Thought they was all of andys due to the spots on the head and black line through the eye.

I know what you mean mate, some of mine are really colourful a nice bright red all over on one in particular.


----------



## wrayth

TommyR said:


> Thought they was all of andys due to the spots on the head and black line through the eye.
> 
> I know what you mean mate, some of mine are really colourful a nice bright red all over on one in particular.


You could be right lol although they all have a bit of eyeliner on


----------



## TommyR

wrayth said:


> You could be right lol although they all have a bit of eyeliner on


Well either way very nice


----------



## Robbrown 52

wrayth said:


> Cheers Rob I am just going to monitor my temps today see how it goes, will any spotlight bulb do? Everyone seemed to be suggesting the halogen bulbs when I research lighting but the halogens don't seem to go below 75w


 Evening Rob, I have been using exotera basking bulbs, gives a very warm looking light, did try halogen ones but found they didn't last very long though it was a very white light showed up the residents well.


----------



## wrayth

Robbrown 52 said:


> Evening Rob, I have been using exotera basking bulbs, gives a very warm looking light, did try halogen ones but found they didn't last very long though it was a very white light showed up the residents well.


Cheers Rob, have just ordered some arcadia 50w halogen basking bulbs so will give them a try, they were pretty much the same price as the par38 I've got, watched my temps today and lifting them hasn't actually raised the temp much farther down the viv but will have a go and see which they prefer


----------



## Robbrown 52

wrayth said:


> Cheers Rob, have just ordered some arcadia 50w halogen basking bulbs so will give them a try, they were pretty much the same price as the par38 I've got, watched my temps today and lifting them hasn't actually raised the temp much farther down the viv but will have a go and see which they prefer


 the important thing is to not let the humidity drop with the increase in air temp.


----------



## wrayth

Robbrown 52 said:


> the important thing is to not let the humidity drop with the increase in air temp.


Cheers, will watch that today, mesurment in the middle of the viv is about 70% about an hr after lights up so hopefully that will settle to between 50 to 60 during the day


----------



## Robbrown 52

wrayth said:


> Cheers, will watch that today, mesurment in the middle of the viv is about 70% about an hr after lights up so hopefully that will settle to between 50 to 60 during the day


50% is definatley on the low side I have been told need to keep above 60% preferably over the 70%, is the glass of the viv staying steamed up in anyway? and do you feel a wave of steamy heat when opening the viv?


----------



## Robbrown 52

A couple of pics of the Kimberlies









The 3 of them enjoying a quiet afternoon nap together. :flrt::flrt::flrt:









U2 on a wander round the Viv









And U2 front foot showing that they really are a monitor even though small :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## wrayth

Robbrown 52 said:


> 50% is definatley on the low side I have been told need to keep above 60% preferably over the 70%, is the glass of the viv staying steamed up in anyway? and do you feel a wave of steamy heat when opening the viv?


Haha it's definitely warm but maybe not steamy but my house is about 70% due to my marine aquarium  that sounds good I can easily keep between 60 and 70 easier than getting it down to 50, it only came down to 65 yesterday and I didnt mist once, I think my humidity was way to high as I was misting morning and night, but yesterday I didn't mist at all trying to get the humidity down and I noticed that my freckles were alot more active  also I think I was over feeding, because they are so small at the moment and the viv so big and so many hiding places I was worried they wouldn't find enough food, anyway yesterday I only fed once, I don't know hwether all these are just coincidences and it may just be that they are settling in more, anyway this morning 2 of them were out basking out in the open and weren't phased by me being close to the viv, until I opened it to add clean water


----------



## wrayth

Robbrown 52 said:


> A couple of pics of the Kimberlies
> 
> image
> The 3 of them enjoying a quiet afternoon nap together. :flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> image
> U2 on a wander round the Viv
> 
> image
> And U2 front foot showing that they really are a monitor even though small :2thumb::2thumb:


Absolutely stunning Rob


----------



## wrayth

So a couple of my freckles are still in shed, I have put a moist hide in with just a bit of damp cloth because I couldn't find any sphagnum moss anywhere, but I don't think there is much chance of them using it as they are to happy in their cork bark tubes, anything else I can do for them?


----------



## Robbrown 52

Robbrown 52 said:


> A couple of pics of the Kimberlies
> 
> image
> The 3 of them enjoying a quiet afternoon nap together. :flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> image
> U2 on a wander round the Viv
> 
> image
> And U2 front foot showing that they really are a monitor even though small :2thumb::2thumb:


Further developments in the Kimberly Viv tonight,
all seemed quiet in the Viv then U2 went out from the rete for a walk round and suddenly appeared on the front of the Viv with a reptile egg in his mouth, too late for the egg so quick look to see if I can find any more but in spite of a thorough search in both the nesting rub and under the bottom rock but could find no more eggs , so either it was the only one or they have all been eaten ?








Kimmy came to hand this evening so was able to look her over, and as far as I can tell she is carrying no more eggs, not that she looked fat before , but she is definitely slightly flabby now. 
Oh well .


----------



## TommyR

wrayth said:


> So a couple of my freckles are still in shed, I have put a moist hide in with just a bit of damp cloth because I couldn't find any sphagnum moss anywhere, but I don't think there is much chance of them using it as they are to happy in their cork bark tubes, anything else I can do for them?


They will rub the shed off on the cork in your tank mate, keeping humidity up helps of course too, if worried could give them a shallow bath in some luke warm water.



Robbrown 52 said:


> Further developments in the Kimberly Viv tonight,
> all seemed quiet in the Viv then U2 went out from the rete for a walk round and suddenly appeared on the front of the Viv with a reptile egg in his mouth, too late for the egg so quick look to see if I can find any more but in spite of a thorough search in both the nesting rub and under the bottom rock but could find no more eggs , so either it was the only one or they have all been eaten ?
> image
> Kimmy came to hand this evening so was able to look her over, and as far as I can tell she is carrying no more eggs, not that she looked fat before , but she is definitely slightly flabby now.
> Oh well .


Sorry to hear that Rob, guess it is the issue with your viv decor been stuck in could have laid anywhere within the tank.


----------



## wrayth

TommyR said:


> They will rub the shed off on the cork in your tank mate, keeping humidity up helps of course too, if worried could give them a shallow bath in some luke warm water.
> 
> There is a big pool of water for them if they need it, don't think there is any chance of me catching them to give them a shallow bath lol  I will keep a close eye on them though


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Robbrown 52 said:


> Further developments in the Kimberly Viv tonight,
> all seemed quiet in the Viv then U2 went out from the rete for a walk round and suddenly appeared on the front of the Viv with a reptile egg in his mouth, too late for the egg so quick look to see if I can find any more but in spite of a thorough search in both the nesting rub and under the bottom rock but could find no more eggs , so either it was the only one or they have all been eaten ?
> image
> Kimmy came to hand this evening so was able to look her over, and as far as I can tell she is carrying no more eggs, not that she looked fat before , but she is definitely slightly flabby now.
> Oh well .


I wouldnt worry to much rob that egg is infertile anyway.


----------



## Robbrown 52

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> I wouldnt worry to much rob that egg is infertile anyway.


 Hi Shane,
thanks for your observation, what do you see that makes it an infertile egg ?


----------



## Barlow

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> I wouldnt worry to much rob that egg is infertile anyway.


Looks good to me Shane!


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors

Barlow said:


> Looks good to me Shane!


Phone screen fella.... It looked really off and naff :lol2:


----------



## Dean_P

TommyR said:


> They give you good temps? I have just ordered some par bulbs offline.


Hi Tommy, sorry iv not been on here iv had a busy week. Those bulbs work spot on for me, get good temps off them and easily adjusted by moving closer or further from the top of the retes stack. They are identical to any reptile branded spot lamp but a fraction of the cost. Like I said they are really cheap so definitely worth a look. 

Also congratulations on the tristis, hope you find good homes for them. Mine are looking more and more like 3.1 but one male and the female seem to be spending a lot of time lounging around together so that looks promising for the new year.


----------



## TommyR

Dean_P said:


> Hi Tommy, sorry iv not been on here iv had a busy week. Those bulbs work spot on for me, get good temps off them and easily adjusted by moving closer or further from the top of the retes stack. They are identical to any reptile branded spot lamp but a fraction of the cost. Like I said they are really cheap so definitely worth a look.
> 
> Also congratulations on the tristis, hope you find good homes for them. Mine are looking more and more like 3.1 but one male and the female seem to be spending a lot of time lounging around together so that looks promising for the new year.


Sounds great mate, and thank you if you look through the pics Rob/Wrayth has two off me doing well and others will be off to new homes in the next week or so : victory:

Get some pics up of yours :2thumb:


----------



## Robbrown 52

TommyR said:


> They will rub the shed off on the cork in your tank mate, keeping humidity up helps of course too, if worried could give them a shallow bath in some luke warm water.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that Rob, guess it is the issue with your viv decor been stuck in could have laid anywhere within the tank.


Yes it is one of the problems of the full Viv, most of the branches are fairly easily removable and get changed round every 6 weeks or so and the nest rub just has some tubes laid over the top , but the rete and the stone pile under it are fairly well fixed, will have to see what alterations when I do the annual deep clean.


----------



## TommyR

Robbrown 52 said:


> Yes it is one of the problems of the full Viv, most of the branches are fairly easily removable and get changed round every 6 weeks or so and the nest rub just has some tubes laid over the top , but the rete and the stone pile under it are fairly well fixed, will have to see what alterations when I do the annual deep clean.


Well best of luck with that mate, we all love clean out day :whistling2:


----------



## Robbrown 52

Robbrown 52 said:


> Further developments in the Kimberly Viv tonight,
> all seemed quiet in the Viv then U2 went out from the rete for a walk round and suddenly appeared on the front of the Viv with a reptile egg in his mouth, too late for the egg so quick look to see if I can find any more but in spite of a thorough search in both the nesting rub and under the bottom rock but could find no more eggs , so either it was the only one or they have all been eaten ?
> image
> Kimmy came to hand this evening so was able to look her over, and as far as I can tell she is carrying no more eggs, not that she looked fat before , but she is definitely slightly flabby now.
> Oh well .


Tonight 2 cases of who ate all the pies
first up a very stuffed K2 still with yolk on his face from eat the Kimmy egg he found.









Then its U2 turn tonight he ate , sorry stuffed down 3 large adult locusts, them very deliberately went and rested for ages against the vertical cork tube, which at this present moment he is fast asleep inside with tail hanging out.










In discussions with bill this evening he was saying to look out for Kimmy with a dirty face then look for eggs about 14 days later. well the following pic was taken on the 11/10/13 and I think you can guess which one is Kim , which means that egg was probably laid about the 25/10/13.









I called the pic "Meeting of the Escape Committee"


----------



## TommyR

Added some leaf litter to both hatchlings and adults today

Hatchlings 









































































Not forgot about the adults.


----------



## Robbrown 52

As some of you will be aware this pic is what greeted me the other day. U2 eating a Kimmy egg, 
Today was weekly clean out so I did a major search of the Nest rub and right at the bottom just like the book says I found 15 eggs, cannt say how good they are please can you look at the following pics and pass an opinion on if they are worth trying to incubate?

















and the last one is the 1st one I found and got rolled around so I didn't know which way it was so I used it to check the contents as it seemed very brown and dirty. you can see from the pic it looked like scrambled egg inside.









the egg that U2 ate was definitely liquid inside.
the eggs are keeping warm still in the nest rub but sat on the same substrate in the tubs but with lid on to protect them in case they are viable


----------



## Robbrown 52

Robbrown 52 said:


> image
> As some of you will be aware this pic is what greeted me the other day. U2 eating a Kimmy egg,
> Today was weekly clean out so I did a major search of the Nest rub and right at the bottom just like the book says I found 15 eggs, cannt say how good they are please can you look at the following pics and pass an opinion on if they are worth trying to incubate?
> image
> image
> 
> and the last one is the 1st one I found and got rolled around so I didn't know which way it was so I used it to check the contents as it seemed very brown and dirty. you can see from the pic it looked like scrambled egg inside.
> image
> 
> the egg that U2 ate was definitely liquid inside.
> the eggs are keeping warm still in the nest rub but sat on the same substrate in the tubs but with lid on to protect them in case they are viable


 Having discovered the egg the other day they have been keeping warm in tubs in the nest rub, while setting up the incubator and getting it settled down.
The polystyrene incubator outside








Habistat controler








Thermometer running between 29.5c and 30.7c








Incubator open
























the now 13 eggs I have divide into 3 group 5 very dark looking ones in the left tub , the best 5 the ones that seemed whitest under the dirt in the middle one with the sensors in with them and the in between ones in the right hand tub.
Now we wait and see:?::?:


----------



## robert19

Im getting my first ackie soon and decided to build a retes stack, my DIY skills are really bad lol anyway been looking up about retes stacks and need plywood but not sure what i need as there is all different types like 1/4 1/8 and more.
Birch Plywood Sheets 300mm x 300mm (1ft x 1ft) | eBay
Also what wood is safe to use for the spacers and best way to put it all together? 

And i have a humidity thermometer where is the best place to put the probe?


----------



## TommyR

robert19 said:


> Im getting my first ackie soon and decided to build a retes stack, my DIY skills are really bad lol anyway been looking up about retes stacks and need plywood but not sure what i need as there is all different types like 1/4 1/8 and more.
> Birch Plywood Sheets 300mm x 300mm (1ft x 1ft) | eBay
> Also what wood is safe to use for the spacers and best way to put it all together?
> 
> And i have a humidity thermometer where is the best place to put the probe?


Have a read over this thread for your retes stack by rob brown is perfect for dwarfs mate and do a much better job than wooden ones.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/986372-constructing-slate-rete.html


----------



## Barlow

Robbrown 52 said:


> Having discovered the egg the other day they have been keeping warm in tubs in the nest rub, while setting up the incubator and getting it settled down.
> The polystyrene incubator outside
> image
> Habistat controler
> image
> Thermometer running between 29.5c and 30.7c
> image
> Incubator open
> image
> image
> image
> the now 13 eggs I have divide into 3 group 5 very dark looking ones in the left tub , the best 5 the ones that seemed whitest under the dirt in the middle one with the sensors in with them and the in between ones in the right hand tub.
> Now we wait and see:?::?:


Those eggs are older than the one that the male was eating. You May as well throw them away Rob. They are dead now but were probably fertile when laid.


----------



## DanN22

Hello guys, havent posted in a while, been stupidly busy with work! Anyways, came home today to find my male ackie with 'a runny nose' of sorts.. His snout almost looks like it has dried snot around it.
Theres been no sneezing or basking with mouth open or gurgly breaths, and he seems fine in himself active and feeding fine.
Also deficating without issue.

Any ideas?


----------



## wrayth

DanN22 said:


> Hello guys, havent posted in a while, been stupidly busy with work! Anyways, came home today to find my male ackie with 'a runny nose' of sorts.. His snout almost looks like it has dried snot around it.
> Theres been no sneezing or basking with mouth open or gurgly breaths, and he seems fine in himself active and feeding fine.
> Also deficating without issue.
> 
> Any ideas?


Could he have been rubbing it as a precursor to shedding? Only had my freckled monitors for a few weeks so this is a total guess, Rob


----------



## wrayth

Couldn't quite belive my eyes when I saw this just  that's some sharp claws lol


----------



## TommyR

wrayth said:


> Couldn't quite belive my eyes when I saw this just  that's some sharp claws lol
> 
> image
> 
> image


haha monitor claws unbelievably sharp, very nice look like they are doing well?


----------



## wrayth

TommyR said:


> haha monitor claws unbelievably sharp, very nice look like they are doing well?


Well they seem to be  have been at work all week so when I leave in the morning they aren't up and when I get back they are settling down for bed lol I do see them popping their heads out of the cork to see what's going on, I haven't seen the one I got from andy though :-( going to sit and watch them today and see what's going on


----------



## Dean_P

DanN22 said:


> Hello guys, havent posted in a while, been stupidly busy with work! Anyways, came home today to find my male ackie with 'a runny nose' of sorts.. His snout almost looks like it has dried snot around it.
> Theres been no sneezing or basking with mouth open or gurgly breaths, and he seems fine in himself active and feeding fine.
> Also deficating without issue.
> 
> Any ideas?


Hi Dan.

I sometimes find a white crustiness around the nostrils on my tristis. I spoke to a guy on here who keeps a lot of dwarfs and he has come across it before too. I also had mine down a reputable reptile shop not so long ago for a once over cos of the crustiness and we came to an agreement that it must be the animals discharging salt or something similar. I know Uro's do that and the big display iguanas in the shop do it too.


----------



## amiz

Just had 4 baby ackies hatch and one to go. They are to cute


----------



## LarsSWE

LarsSWE said:


> Hello, sorry to bother you people with yet another cr*mmy picture and yet another ackie-sexing question. With my luck, they're probably both males, but it can't do any harm to ask you people. Sorry not to have any better pics, but they're in their burrow atm. The one on the right have a broader snout and more ocelli on the back, but... who knows?
> [URL=http://i382.photobucket.com/albums/oo269/Larsch/Vack.jpg]image[/URL]





ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Males....


Well one of the males just laid 7 eggs :gasp:


----------



## Robbrown 52

LarsSWE said:


> Well one of the males just laid 7 eggs :gasp:


That's about Par for the course, my male turned out to be female also, thought I had 3 males, but it is only now they are all over a year old that their true adult shapes are now showing. so you will probably find over the coming months they will start to mature into what the books tend to show as typical sex shapes.


----------



## DanN22

Robbrown 52 said:


> That's about Par for the course, my male turned out to be female also, thought I had 3 males, but it is only now they are all over a year old that their true adult shapes are now showing. so you will probably find over the coming months they will start to mature into what the books tend to show as typical sex shapes.


Think its about time you posted some more shots of your Kims isnt it Rob? Everytime I see them its concreting my ideology of buying some atfer the winter ha 

And Lars - Sexing monitors really can be tough, I thought I also had two males until today when my 'smaller subordinate male' went number two and showed himself to be a female haha!
(Although again that could have just been a partial eversion..) monitors seem to enjoy being sexually ambiguous lol!


----------



## DanN22

Dean_P said:


> Hi Dan.
> 
> I sometimes find a white crustiness around the nostrils on my tristis. I spoke to a guy on here who keeps a lot of dwarfs and he has come across it before too. I also had mine down a reputable reptile shop not so long ago for a once over cos of the crustiness and we came to an agreement that it must be the animals discharging salt or something similar. I know Uro's do that and the big display iguanas in the shop do it too.


Hey Dean thanks for the info. Since then I havent noticed anything odd so maybe it was as you say - the discharge of salt. I know my two horny toads do this quite often to dispel salt.
I think if it happens again ill just get it on my finger and taste it.. One sure way of knowing if its salt haha!!


----------



## Robbrown 52

DanN22 said:


> Think its about time you posted some more shots of your Kims isnt it Rob? Everytime I see them its concreting my ideology of buying some atfer the winter ha
> 
> And Lars - Sexing monitors really can be tough, I thought I also had two males until today when my 'smaller subordinate male' went number two and showed himself to be a female haha!
> (Although again that could have just been a partial eversion..) monitors seem to enjoy being sexually ambiguous lol!


 Your wish is my command.


----------



## DanN22

Stunning. How are yours for handling Rob?
Doing a little bit of work with my pair of ackies at the moment. Got a nice little nip this evening from the male lol.. Hes ok for a few minutes then gets bored :/

Smaller female/male is having none of it though still very skittish. Any tips to try?


----------



## TommyR

DanN22 said:


> Stunning. How are yours for handling Rob?
> Doing a little bit of work with my pair of ackies at the moment. Got a nice little nip this evening from the male lol.. Hes ok for a few minutes then gets bored :/
> 
> Smaller female/male is having none of it though still very skittish. Any tips to try?


Tong feeding.
Leave hands in the viv get used to the sight of you/smell/taste.
Lay of handling and let them come to you.


----------



## DanN22

TommyR said:


> Tong feeding.
> Leave hands in the viv get used to the sight of you/smell/taste.
> Lay of handling and let them come to you.


Thanks Tommy looks like im on the right lines then, they tong feed comfortably both of them and tolerate my hands in the viv - even coming over to smell me and then back to whatever they were doing lol.

Maybe I just need to take it slowly with the female, let it be on her terms.


----------



## TommyR

DanN22 said:


> Thanks Tommy looks like im on the right lines then, they tong feed comfortably both of them and tolerate my hands in the viv - even coming over to smell me and then back to whatever they were doing lol.
> 
> Maybe I just need to take it slowly with the female, let it be on her terms.


Deffo the best way to go mate :2thumb:


----------



## rep-it

DanN22 said:


> Stunning. How are yours for handling Rob?
> Doing a little bit of work with my pair of ackies at the moment. Got a nice little nip this evening from the male lol.. Hes ok for a few minutes then gets bored :/
> 
> Smaller female/male is having none of it though still very skittish. Any tips to try?



patience, patience and more patience, most monitors i have had take till about 2 years old to become their most comfortable.

saying that my baby red ackies will run when i open the viv door but if im holding a hopper they will come and take it from me


----------



## Robbrown 52

DanN22 said:


> Stunning. How are yours for handling Rob?
> Doing a little bit of work with my pair of ackies at the moment. Got a nice little nip this evening from the male lol.. Hes ok for a few minutes then gets bored :/
> 
> Smaller female/male is having none of it though still very skittish. Any tips to try?


 They are a right bunch of individuals 

Kim will feed from your fingers and has only once grabbed my finger in error. she also comes down to the front of the viv and if you open the glass she will climb out either around the edge of the viv or onto my hand and arm .
U2 & K2 on the other hand a re completely different no problem with glass between us and even with door open, but make no attempt to come out, if you offer hand they tongue you then retire else where in the Viv even if you are offering food.
though when cleaning the viv I have an old vacuum I use to get bits up they don't even move for it, can clean the whole viv with the 2 Lrg glass sheets lifted out to without any attempts to abscond though they have plenty of places to feel secure in while doing it.
as they say don't force anything if its going to happen it will slow but sure just make them realise you are never a threat to them.


----------



## Robbrown 52

Kims 3rd fluff of the morning plus pinkies, how's it going to fit in she's barrel shaped already









guess what it does fit in just


----------



## TommyR

Robbrown 52 said:


> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> Kims 3rd fluff of the morning plus pinkies, how's it going to fit in she's barrel shaped already
> image
> 
> guess what it does fit in just
> image
> 
> image
> image



3rd fluff today and pinkies?


----------



## DanN22

Robbrown 52 said:


> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> Kims 3rd fluff of the morning plus pinkies, how's it going to fit in she's barrel shaped already
> image
> 
> guess what it does fit in just
> image
> 
> image
> image


Jeeez lol im lucky if Storm eats more than one fuzzy in a sitting ha! And Ive yet to see Sky show any interest in mice!


----------



## Robbrown 52

TommyR said:


> 3rd fluff today and pinkies?





DanN22 said:


> Jeeez lol im lucky if Storm eats more than one fuzzy in a sitting ha! And Ive yet to see Sky show any interest in mice!


 we were amazed too especially when she went for the 3rd. 
been talking to Bill over the eggs and he thought it was time to move to fluffies for more calcium now they are into egg laying mode. 
this was the first time that we had tried them , though there is still one left out of the six that went in with a few pinkies so they realised the fluffies were food.
When I first got kimmy and we were trying to move from bugs to meat as well we found she adored lambs liver, as all 3 do they love the blood , before every body screams :bash::whip::censor: they only get very small amounts and usually only when introducing a new food item to get them to accept it. does work wonders.
Didn't have to use it this time though.:flrt::flrt:


----------



## TommyR

Robbrown 52 said:


> we were amazed too especially when she went for the 3rd.
> been talking to Bill over the eggs and he thought it was time to move to fluffies for more calcium now they are into egg laying mode.
> this was the first time that we had tried them , though there is still one left out of the six that went in with a few pinkies so they realised the fluffies were food.
> When I first got kimmy and we were trying to move from bugs to meat as well we found she adored lambs liver, as all 3 do they love the blood , before every body screams :bash::whip::censor: they only get very small amounts and usually only when introducing a new food item to get them to accept it. does work wonders.
> Didn't have to use it this time though.:flrt::flrt:


Fair enough mate, need to try my lot of some fluffs at some point who did you order from?


----------



## Robbrown 52

TommyR said:


> Fair enough mate, need to try my lot of some fluffs at some point who did you order from?


 pinkie and fluffs I get from my local reptile shop who is bit old fashioned in their thoughts on monitor care but still care a lot about there stock and food, Nottm reptile centre


----------



## TommyR

Robbrown 52 said:


> pinkie and fluffs I get from my local reptile shop who is bit old fashioned in their thoughts on monitor care but still care a lot about there stock and food, Nottm reptile centre


Fair enough cheers rob Ill order some online then nice one.


----------



## Dean_P

TommyR said:


> Fair enough cheers rob Ill order some online then nice one.


I used that Frozen Reptile for fluffs a few weeks back and they were spot on. Next time round I'll order some big rats too just to help keep the temps of the polybox down. Having said that once the weather turns it probably won't be an issue.


----------



## bill33

They will take small to medium mice as well.


----------



## TommyR

Close up female head









Comes out to say Helloooo








Waits for chris to skit me some how

Viv rearranged and leaf litter added









Starting to mist up









Perfect 









Female









The big man









My hatchling shedding



























Growing well :2thumb:


----------



## benjo

hey guys thought i'd ask a question

i have a unknown sex "fully grown" ackie (even thought s/he's tiny) and for the past week or so s/he's just lazying around, will eat like a trooper and is pooping and drinking. Just generally laying under heat bulb and then into a pre-built burrow i made in the shallower end of her viv (its basically a tube buried as the soil is not as deep in the hot end). Is this normal this time of year? Just laying around falling asleep then moving then hiding then repeating? A few weeks ago s/he was running around scouring every corner; but is that because of a new viv?


----------



## TommyR




----------



## Paul P

Hi All

Its been such a long time since I last posted on this thread, However I still have a browse on occasion and thought I would show my face so to speak as Ive probably been long forgotten as being a fellow dwarf monitor enthusiast, lol

Ive added some new species to my collection and am still working hard to learn the best methods of husbandry for these new arrivals. 
2013 has had its ups and downs but i have to look at it as a very good year really and one I would like to build on for 2014.

Here are a few pics of 2013, hope you like.


----------



## Paul P




----------



## cold blooded beast

Updates of Freckles














Hope you enjoy fellow dwarf lovers.. hmmmmm sounded a bit wrong there!


----------



## TommyR

It was viv rearrangement day and also swapped some cork pieces from hatchling viv to adult viv and like wise for enrichment lots of tongue flicking went down so :2thumb:

The Big Man









Difference in darkness obvious when shedding, very dark









Headshots



































All three


----------



## TommyR

The Hatchling looking very well 














































P.s Happy new year guys and ladies, hope next year is awesome as the last :2thumb:


----------



## Robbrown 52

A few pics to mark this baby kimberlies 1st mile stones, some are really only ones the proud parents (step)can probably appreciate :whistling2:
Yesterday was a bit of an upheaval for him as at Bill,s suggestion we greatly simplified the viv down to a simple rock and sticks and bamboo tube, plus soil of course.

Here is baby sun bathing 1st thing this morning.









And here he is out hunting in a couple of pics

















Which leads to the next 1st Locust (breakfast)
the 1st one is not one of my better pics too much flash rebound?








Followed very quickly by his 1st Cricket








this hopefully leads to the next. 1st Phoo,
actually this was taken before all the eating shots , which leads us to believe these are probably not his 1st in eating either of the above 








This was followed by a session of D3 conversion under the UV lamp.










So you can see things start well in the new year

So a Happy New Year to Every body :no1::no1::no1::no1::no1:


----------



## KJB

*hello guys*

wud a 4ft long x 4and half ft high x 2ft deep be a good size for kims.12/18 inch of substrate so still have over 3ft high to climb


----------



## Robbrown 52

KJB said:


> wud a 4ft long x 4and half ft high x 2ft deep be a good size for kims.12/18 inch of substrate so still have over 3ft high to climb


 should be OK its what I use, though I now after a year would of preferred to have used a 2.5ft-3ft deep one as my largest is now 75cm long and 60cm = 2ft
Soil depth I have only 6" across the bottom but also have a 45L rub as a nesting box
this is a link to my recent rebuild of the viv http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/207665-monitors-tegus-8759.html#post11703304
should give you an idea of what works well for Kimberlies.
For what is called a rock monitor they certainly have a preference for tree climbing and jumping.
hope this is of help


----------



## XtremeReptiles

The amigos


----------



## KJB

Robbrown 52 said:


> should be OK its what I use, though I now after a year would of preferred to have used a 2.5ft-3ft deep one as my largest is now 75cm long and 60cm = 2ft
> Soil depth I have only 6" across the bottom but also have a 45L rub as a nesting box
> this is a link to my recent rebuild of the viv http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/207665-monitors-tegus-8759.html#post11703304
> should give you an idea of what works well for Kimberlies.
> For what is called a rock monitor they certainly have a preference for tree climbing and jumping.
> hope this is of help


thanks that info is much appreciated.


----------



## steve111

what sort of price would you be looking at for a adult male freckled thanks


----------



## cold blooded beast

steve111 said:


> what sort of price would you be looking at for a adult male freckled thanks


Have to say...I honestly don't know..........


----------



## cold blooded beast

Updates on the build thread....for those that lost touch
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/949889-large-varanus-mertensi-enclosure-living-26.html
Enjoy


----------



## Sazzness

Hello 
I hear you guys are really nice! I was wondering if someone could PM me about Ackie care. Once my OH and I move, he says I /may/ be allowed a lizard and I think I would like an Ackie.  I just have a few questions I would like to ask on top of general basic care etc.
Thank you <3


----------



## cold blooded beast

Sazzness said:


> Hello
> I hear you guys are really nice! I was wondering if someone could PM me about Ackie care. Once my OH and I move, he says I /may/ be allowed a lizard and I think I would like an Ackie.  I just have a few questions I would like to ask on top of general basic care etc.
> Thank you <3


Hit this........best place to start

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/846680-ackie-care-requirements.html


Welcome n good luck:2thumb:


----------



## Sazzness

cold blooded beast said:


> Hit this........best place to start
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/846680-ackie-care-requirements.html
> 
> 
> Welcome n good luck:2thumb:


Hey :3 yeah that was the first place I checked out, but I'm a bit of a research nerd so I wanted as many sources as possible. I've been to a few local exotics stores, looked at a few care sheets on here and LLLReptiles' sheet. I just wanted some personal experiences as well as some networking :3 I really want to make sure that a) an Ackie is really what I want/what I can handle as my first lizard and b) that I can give it the best care possible ^^

Thank you!


----------



## Kibalus

Thought I'd join the thread with some pics of my own Freckled monitor.
He's tiny for an adult, but otherwise healthy and active. Not sure why he stayed so small (I've had him tested for parasites and gotten microbiology tests done of cloacal/oral swabs but didn't come up with any results), but he's always been a bit of a runt haha. At least he's a sweetheart that climbs out onto your hand when you offer it


----------



## wrayth

He's a little stunner  and doesn't look overly small in my opinion, looks very strong and healthy anyway 

Rob


----------



## Robbrown 52

Kibalus said:


> Thought I'd join the thread with some pics of my own Freckled monitor.
> He's tiny for an adult, but otherwise healthy and active. Not sure why he stayed so small (I've had him tested for parasites and gotten microbiology tests done of cloacal/oral swabs but didn't come up with any results), but he's always been a bit of a runt haha. At least he's a sweetheart that climbs out onto your hand when you offer it
> 
> image
> imageimage





wrayth said:


> He's a little stunner  and doesn't look overly small in my opinion, looks very strong and healthy anyway
> 
> Rob


 would have to agree with Rob looks a really nice monitor, would love to see a full pic of his viv as the little bit we can see looks really good, did you construct it your self?


----------



## Kibalus

Robbrown 52 said:


> would have to agree with Rob looks a really nice monitor, would love to see a full pic of his viv as the little bit we can see looks really good, did you construct it your self?


Thanks a lot! Glad to hear you like him 

And sure thing on the viv pic. The tank is a Ferplast Explora 110H with a custom bg that I finished just the other day. I have a build log of it over in the Habitat section if anyone's interested in how it was put together. 










~Pia


----------



## Spence74

Great looking viv,where would i find an explora 110h? or you could just sell me yours?:2thumb:


----------



## Gregg M

Just a few of the many dwarf varanids here at Squamata Concepts!

A crazy red ackie taking out a cricket. One of the reddest ackies around.









A smoking Pilbara.









A couple of lucy Kings.









And a Gillens with a mouth full of cricket.


----------



## marty5588

Having looked into the requirements for housing an Ackie, there seems to be a lot of pics on here of set ups that don not have the required depth of substrate. This should at least be 12" deep according to most experienced keepers. A few of the early pics in the thread even have the ackie on play sand!!! I've read that these animals need a certain amount of humidity or else they will dehydrate very slowly. It would be interesting to hear if any of the animals in the set ups at the begining of this thread are still alive.


----------



## topdog78

Does any of you good gentle folk know of any breeders in the uk of varanus pilbarasis ?, I know they command a high price tag but I'm absolutely obsessed with this species of dwarf monitor 😊


----------



## rep-it

topdog78 said:


> Does any of you good gentle folk know of any breeders in the uk of varanus pilbarasis ?, I know they command a high price tag but I'm absolutely obsessed with this species of dwarf monitor 😊


doubt you will find any for sale in the uk.. your looking at about 800-1000 euros for a young unsexed animal, germany or holland will be your best bet. with pilbarensis make sure its canadian line... others seem to grow with defects


----------



## rep-it




----------



## rep-it




----------



## fate

Love the thread reps to all. I would love to get a monitor but the misses is against them for fear of them being aggressive.


----------



## Creed

That's a shame, monitors are awesome creatures. I'm of the opinion that no animal is truly aggressive. An organism going out of its way to harm or kill another organism simply because it's alive is a human trait. 

Monitors can be defensive, but most flee or give ample warning. Defensive behavior is largely developed thanks to improper husbandry. This is why monitors are a group that needs to be handled with the utmost respect. They are high intelligent animal group that can be real gems to keep when properly taken care of. Its sometimes difficult to explain to a non-reptile freak what the appeal of keeping reptiles is. However dwarf monitors are a group that no one can't help but love when they are observed.

She can't possibly be against a dwarf monitor right? It's fun watching a 40 cm long lizard acting like it's a komodo dragon.


----------



## SwampyK

Gregg M said:


> Just a few of the many dwarf varanids here at Squamata Concepts!
> 
> A crazy red ackie taking out a cricket. One of the reddest ackies around.
> image
> 
> A smoking Pilbara.
> image
> 
> A couple of lucy Kings.
> image
> 
> And a Gillens with a mouth full of cricket.
> image


Those are some STUNNING monitors! :mf_dribble:


----------



## TrueBlue

I cant wait till i can truly join in on this thread! I've spent days reading all the posts and looking at all the pictures. 

I've always been a snake man but have always loved the way monitor lizards look. Niles especially are beautiful. 

Well long story short i bought my GF a couple of leopard geckos the other month and after watching their little antics (the male wags his tail every time he stalks a cricket lol) and coming across this thread i've decided to take the plunge!

Should be acquiring a trio of yellow ackies in the coming weeks and i cant wait to get some pictures up on here  

One question i do have relates to viv building really... I was going to buy a viv but im feeling creative so im going to build it. I was going to use 18mm plywood but after a little research it seems i could save like 50% if i use chipboard. 

is there any reason i shouldnt use chipboard? It should be fine as long as it is varnished enough and there are adequate supports in the bottom 12inches of the viv shouldnt it?


----------



## rep-it

i wouldnt like to say if chipboard would work.. in theory if your coating is good enough it should be ok.. iv heard 2 part epoxy is best for sealing vivs..
you will be best off making it yourself so you can make it with a 14" plus lower plinth to take 12" of substrate..


----------



## TrueBlue

Its only gonna cost like £60/70 to throw together so even if it doesnt last too long and i have to build a more solid one it wont be the end of the world. I'm having a whale of a time planning out what im gonna do 

I've spent ages creating natural looking set ups for the snakes but they dont really care. The only thing making my retics viv junglesque did was make him more difficult to get out lol. But I'm gonna go to town with these!

I've long fancied the idea of a bio active substrate and i think this could be my chance to give it a go. 

I've been reading about 24/7 basking for ackies and im wondering does this only work with the daylight bulb? meaning if i run a para during the day and then switch over to a blue/red night glow bulb at night will they still use it for basking? i know obviously it will still give off heat which would be the main purpose but i know some lizards recognise light more than heat for basking....


----------



## TrueBlue

oh also whats the general consensus on live plants? is it worth it or are artificial the way to go? 

and if i do use real plants is there a list somewhere of those that are safe and those that arent?


----------



## Amber

My little guy

I do love these monitors, so great to watch and now they let me stroke their little heads 

Need to sort out their adult viv, but its under two massive exo terras so I'm not looking forward to that :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## lozmick

Glad to see this thread near the top again so thought I'd help keep it near the top meet my baby Sydney


----------



## Jamie XVX

I know this might not be the right place to ask, but I asked in newbie advice and got no response! So, apologies if my asking stupid questions bothers anyone, but feel free to ignore me if it does!

What are the typical stress responses for Ackies? They appear to react to stress differently from other monitors I've had experience with, they don't get defensive but I have seen what I assume is a stress reactions from my Ackie. Namely closing his eyes and "sleeping" whilst being handled. If a Bosc or Blackthroat did this, I'd be concerned, but in Yoda's case he does this, but doesn't burrow or go off his food when he goes back in the vivarium. Weirdly he also does this to my girlfriend, but not me. If my girlfriend opens his viv, he will climb onto her, if I open it, he will run away. He readily accepts handling from my girlfriend so I'm not sure why it would then cause a stress response. 

Are their stress indicators and defensive behaviours just really different from other monitors? Or is my Ackie just narcoleptic?!


----------



## Liamwilko

In my experience of ackies they are shy and will run away to the darkest, smallest, tightest place they can find if they do not appreciate your presence. Everything has to be done at their pace if you are to build a trust and bond with them. 
Do not force handling and if they hide or appear subdued (not relaxed) almost like a surrender I would reduce or stop the handling. They should still be alert and active.
Take it slowly and start by tong feeding and taking longer changing water or cleaning etc then hand feeding then slowly onto coaxing them onto your hand with food of their own accord so they choose to make contact and not have it pressed into them. Others may have their methods but these are mine.


----------



## Jamie XVX

Liamwilko said:


> In my experience of ackies they are shy and will run away to the darkest, smallest, tightest place they can find if they do not appreciate your presence. Everything has to be done at their pace if you are to build a trust and bond with them.
> Do not force handling and if they hide or appear subdued (not relaxed) almost like a surrender I would reduce or stop the handling. They should still be alert and active.
> Take it slowly and start by tong feeding and taking longer changing water or cleaning etc then hand feeding then slowly onto coaxing them onto your hand with food of their own accord so they choose to make contact and not have it pressed into them. Others may have their methods but these are mine.


Like I said, he hops straight onto my girlfriend, perfectly happy! Which seems like he isn't stressed at all I guess. I'm just nervy because he's still new to us.

That said, I will have to start working with him myself, because whilst he's taken to my girlfriend wonderfully, he won't come near me when he's in his viv. If I open the door, he runs away! He's fine once he's out and will happily wander across my girlfriend's shoulders and hop onto my hand or whatever, but if he's in his viv, he absolutely will not tolerate me being close to him at all.

I've taken care of monitors before and appreciate how to get them used to handling, but I was concerned that maybe I was missing something behavioural.


----------



## Creed

Jamie XVX said:


> Are their stress indicators and defensive behaviours just really different from other monitors? Or is my Ackie just narcoleptic?!


You're correct that it is a stress reaction, but I can't really explain why he reacts so differently to your girlfriend.

On another post from True blue:

I wouldn't recommend 24/7 basking lights on, a regular day and night cycle is very important for organisms. Even plants can experience jet lag.

You could try loads of plants, there are shops who sell 'special' viv plants, but some bought from a garden center should work just as well. I'd air these plants outside the viv for a few days, just incase of excessive pesticide use. Always research the species though and keep in mind that some plants produce poisonous flowers. The ackies won't eat them, but starving cricket might. Some possible suggestions:

_Chlorophytum comosum_ or Spider plant; an invasive species in Western Australia and is used by some forum member here.

The Aloe genus (like _Aloe vera_) and the Haworthia genus both do decently here too. Generally succulents can produce some very pretty plants and flowers, but not all species tolerate the humidity well.

Good luck


----------



## lozmick

Lacking any updates on photos. Who keeps what etc has anybody got any new additions? Also who keeps Timors and what are they like please how active display tame ness etc


----------



## rep-it

A couple of pics of some of my guys Lozmick


----------



## rep-it




----------



## rep-it




----------



## rep-it




----------



## lozmick

Thanks rep it nice little collection there


----------



## Jamie XVX

Super handsome little King there!


----------



## lozmick

Just picked up a double wardrobe 3x6x2 whd is that to much height or not? I ain't to bothered if it is as I could make use of it for my water dragons but want Sydney (my Kim) in a bigger home ASAP


----------



## lozmick

Just got to add lighting now and Sydney's new mansion is ready


----------



## TrueBlue

all wood and tools are now purchased. Will put the viv together this weekend and varnish before i add substrate and furniture... Wont be long now and all i will need is a little trio to go in it  so excited


----------



## lozmick

Sydney is loving his new mansion I've posted more photos on the main monitor thread 

But here he is just hanging around


----------



## Darrend

Is 4high x 2x2 big enough for an ackie ?


----------



## Fizz

Your are looking at 5x3x2 (LxHxD) minimum by my reckoning for a single adult ackie.


----------



## Darrend

Fizz said:


> Your are looking at 5x3x2 (LxHxD) minimum by my reckoning for a single adult ackie.


I thought they were only 4inch long as a baby ?


----------



## Fizz

you could certainly use a smaller enclosure for a baby but they grow fast. Mine is in a 4ft (Long) x 18inch x 18 inch viv atm and at 6 months old he wont be staying in his current set up for much longer. They are super active and simply need the space


----------



## MDFMONITOR

TrueBlue said:


> Its only gonna cost like £60/70 to throw together so even if it doesnt last too long and i have to build a more solid one it wont be the end of the world. I'm having a whale of a time planning out what im gonna do
> 
> I've spent ages creating natural looking set ups for the snakes but they dont really care. The only thing making my retics viv junglesque did was make him more difficult to get out lol. But I'm gonna go to town with these!
> 
> I've long fancied the idea of a bio active substrate and i think this could be my chance to give it a go.
> 
> I've been reading about 24/7 basking for ackies and im wondering does this only work with the daylight bulb? meaning if i run a para during the day and then switch over to a blue/red night glow bulb at night will they still use it for basking? i know obviously it will still give off heat which would be the main purpose but i know some lizards recognise light more than heat for basking....


When keepers use 24/7 they are usually using spot flood hals for basking area & are usually not daylight bulbs. The light is poor quality compared to natural daylight & providing they can get away from it with-in a cave or tunnel it makes no difference to them. I wouldn't run daylight bulbs 24/7 though.


----------



## Fizz

Is 24/7 basking only useful in set ups with multiple lizards? As you say if they are sleeping in a burrow would the light bother them?

I'm just thinking out loud here but would a 24/7 basking spot be viable for a single lizard (not needed I understand, but I wonder if anyone uses this as an option instead of running a ceramic at night.) Even if the stat allowed the bulb to be dimmed for a lower temperature I would guess a ceramic would be preferable, to prevent light seeping into burrows or whatever.

Sorry if Im not making sense, Im just typing as I'm thinking. I am considering whether using a light for over night heating is a terrible idea if the ackie sleeps in a burrow. I will use a ceramic anyway as I already have it but the previous mention about 24/7 basking made me think.
Apologies for the waffle


----------



## Mr D Rochester

Hello all, interested in getting one of these really cool lizards!

Just wondered does anyone keep theirs as a solitary animal or are they all pairs? 

I would consider breeding them in the future but for now id like to just get the 1.

I have a 4x3x2 viv in which I can provide the deep substrate as suggested on other care sheets ect, with a 3d background with lots of climbing spaces ect.

To me this seems like an good size for just a single ackie or would a pair be ok? (again only really looking for 1 at the moment)

Any help would be grand!


----------



## Fizz

I can only give my own opinion based on my experience with my young ackie. As I said in the other thread I feel that 4x3x2 is simply not large enough for even 1 ackie. 
I only push this point because I was told how active they are and fully researched for months and months before getting mine, but I was still shocked at just how active he is. He is currently in a 4x1.5x1.5 at 6 months old and already I feel that the viv is only just big enough for him. It is the activity level of them rather than their size that dictates the viv size in this case, mine has a built in background which is fully climbable on three sides and has ledges on various levels, a rete's stack and logs, tunnels... the works, and he uses every inch of it.

I am building a 5ftx3x2 for mine that was intended to be his adult viv, but tbh I am thinking after seeing how he is that I may go bigger.

That's just my take on it of course 

Was it you a while back who was thinking of getting a beardie ? I recognize your name, did you get one in the end ?


----------



## Mr D Rochester

Fizz said:


> I can only give my own opinion based on my experience with my young ackie. As I said in the other thread I feel that 4x3x2 is simply not large enough for even 1 ackie.
> I only push this point because I was told how active they are and fully researched for months and months before getting mine, but I was still shocked at just how active he is. He is currently in a 4x1.5x1.5 at 6 months old and already I feel that the viv is only just big enough for him. It is the activity level of them rather than their size that dictates the viv size in this case, mine has a built in background which is fully climbable on three sides and has ledges on various levels, a rete's stack and logs, tunnels... the works, and he uses every inch of it.
> 
> I am building a 5ftx3x2 for mine that was intended to be his adult viv, but tbh I am thinking after seeing how he is that I may go bigger.
> 
> That's just my take on it of course
> 
> Was it you a while back who was thinking of getting a beardie ? I recognize your name, did you get one in the end ?


Sorry just seen your last thread!

Have posted a reply plus a couple Q's on there


----------



## Robbrown 52

TrueBlue said:


> Its only gonna cost like £60/70 to throw together so even if it doesnt last too long and i have to build a more solid one it wont be the end of the world. I'm having a whale of a time planning out what im gonna do
> 
> I've spent ages creating natural looking set ups for the snakes but they dont really care. The only thing making my retics viv junglesque did was make him more difficult to get out lol. But I'm gonna go to town with these!
> 
> I've long fancied the idea of a bio active substrate and i think this could be my chance to give it a go.
> 
> I've been reading about 24/7 basking for ackies and im wondering does this only work with the daylight bulb? meaning if i run a para during the day and then switch over to a blue/red night glow bulb at night will they still use it for basking? i know obviously it will still give off heat which would be the main purpose but i know some lizards recognise light more than heat for basking....





Fizz said:


> Is 24/7 basking only useful in set ups with multiple lizards? As you say if they are sleeping in a burrow would the light bother them?
> 
> I'm just thinking out loud here but would a 24/7 basking spot be viable for a single lizard (not needed I understand, but I wonder if anyone uses this as an option instead of running a ceramic at night.) Even if the stat allowed the bulb to be dimmed for a lower temperature I would guess a ceramic would be preferable, to prevent light seeping into burrows or whatever.
> 
> Sorry if Im not making sense, Im just typing as I'm thinking. I am considering whether using a light for over night heating is a terrible idea if the ackie sleeps in a burrow. I will use a ceramic anyway as I already have it but the previous mention about 24/7 basking made me think.
> Apologies for the waffle


 I know some people have used 24/7 lighting of vivs, but as far as I am aware it was only to try and over come, dominance issues in the viv, in IMO these problems are encountered when the viv is not have provided enough for Basking both for Heat and UV, places to hide, and multiple chances to feed.
Your reptiles are more connected to the seasons / day length ,the prevailing weather and state of the moon, even when they are in a room with no natural light.
EG. last weekend was the 1st full moon after the shortest day, and for the 1st time in months my Kimberlies were every where in the viv allday long and, feeding as if I hadn't fed them in months and competing to mate with Kimmy the female , this went on for 3 days now we are back to peace and quiet, and will be quiet now till the next fullmoon.
Also differences on temp are also important, not only in temp gradient across the viv but also as in the wild a night time drop in temp, helps to keep a natural sleep cycle. also you will probably find that they will move during the night, Kimmy certainly sleeps in several place but at some point late in the night she moves back into the upper layers of the rete ready to take instant advantage of the basking lamps when they come on.
The night time temp is controlled by a ceramic which has 2 settings for day and night, the day time temp is set to just below minimum daytime hot end and only come into play if a basking bulb fails. The night time is a separate setting and I have it set to just below 75F and comes on if the viv temp falls below this.
I think what I have being trying to say is find out what the day length , seasonal variations etc are for your reptile and try to reproduce this.
as your reptile is programed to react best to this.


----------



## Fizz

Thanks for the reply, was just curious  
It sounds like my current set up with the ceramic is quite similar. I have it set to come on only if the temp drops too low at night.
That's interesting. Ive seen you mention before about the effects of the full moon etc... I would love to know if any research has been done into this kind of thing.
Riley doesnt wake up until the lights come back on, but when they do he is back up on the rete's stack within minutes. They definitely dont like to waste the heat do they :2thumb:


----------



## TrueBlue

Robbrown 52 said:


> I know some people have used 24/7 lighting of vivs, but as far as I am aware it was only to try and over come, dominance issues in the viv, in IMO these problems are encountered when the viv is not have provided enough for Basking both for Heat and UV, places to hide, and multiple chances to feed.
> Your reptiles are more connected to the seasons / day length ,the prevailing weather and state of the moon, even when they are in a room with no natural light.
> EG. last weekend was the 1st full moon after the shortest day, and for the 1st time in months my Kimberlies were every where in the viv allday long and, feeding as if I hadn't fed them in months and competing to mate with Kimmy the female , this went on for 3 days now we are back to peace and quiet, and will be quiet now till the next fullmoon.
> Also differences on temp are also important, not only in temp gradient across the viv but also as in the wild a night time drop in temp, helps to keep a natural sleep cycle. also you will probably find that they will move during the night, Kimmy certainly sleeps in several place but at some point late in the night she moves back into the upper layers of the rete ready to take instant advantage of the basking lamps when they come on.
> The night time temp is controlled by a ceramic which has 2 settings for day and night, the day time temp is set to just below minimum daytime hot end and only come into play if a basking bulb fails. The night time is a separate setting and I have it set to just below 75F and comes on if the viv temp falls below this.
> I think what I have being trying to say is find out what the day length , seasonal variations etc are for your reptile and try to reproduce this.
> as your reptile is programed to react best to this.


thank you mate. very detailed response. literally can not wait to get these little guys home. 


When i said daylight bulb i did mean a para. the reason i was thinking about the nightglow bulb at night is that with a trio i want to avoid dominance issues so 24/7 basking might be an idea but at the same time i want it to be dark at night or at least slightly blue to imitate night time. maybe a ceramic and some blue led's would be a better a idea....


----------



## Creed

TrueBlue said:


> When i said daylight bulb i did mean a para. the reason i was thinking about the nightglow bulb at night is that with a trio i want to avoid dominance issues so 24/7 basking might be an idea but at the same time i want it to be dark at night or at least slightly blue to imitate night time. maybe a ceramic and some blue led's would be a better a idea....


Generally speaking more basking spots are a far better solution for dominance issues. I always have a basking spot for each animal present in the viv. Since 24/7 basking won't really offer the animals more options, you're simply forcing them to adjust their sleeping rhythms to each other.

The day and night cycle is linked to the circadian rhythm and that's something you don't want to mess with. Some basic cell functions, heart rate and hormone pathways rely on the circadian rhythm. Providing a dark place isn't really a solution too. The day/night cycle provides a certain rhythm and it's that rhythm that's very important to your biological clock


----------



## TrueBlue

More basking spots it is then


----------



## MDFMONITOR

Lenny's been on it around 17 months & not a problem, always provide a good hide spot that they can get into complete darkness, He's now on a day light cycle around 11pm till 6am in darkness.

24/7 provides constant temps in your basking areas & allows for shy monitors to process their food in peace if need be, when your looking at them with big eyes & a big mouth going yum yum lol 

I think Rob mentioned in a reply they know when it's morning & night anyway, just another option of keeping a good constant environment if needed, each to their own, my two new ones are on 24/7 till they settle in & i know their eating & basking right ( not keen on using red heat bulbs though in the front room!  ).


----------



## lozmick

MDFMONITOR said:


> ( not keen on using red heat bulbs though in the front room!  ).


No might get a few to many knocks on the door with red bulbs :lol2:


----------



## Robbrown 52

Fizz said:


> Thanks for the reply, was just curious
> It sounds like my current set up with the ceramic is quite similar. I have it set to come on only if the temp drops too low at night.
> That's interesting. Ive seen you mention before about the effects of the full moon etc... I would love to know if any research has been done into this kind of thing.
> Riley doesnt wake up until the lights come back on, but when they do he is back up on the rete's stack within minutes. They definitely dont like to waste the heat do they :2thumb:


Well if you are interested in watching to see what Sydney's reactions are around it , the next full moon is 14th Feb, could be interesting considering the date :whistling2::whistling2:
our big viv is all peace and quiet now.








this is kimmy doing her early morning exercises reach up to go bask.

and this baby Houdini hunting bugs in his rete









and speedy the other baby just being lazy








before pretending to be a tiger skin rug one of his better impressions he loves doing it.


----------



## TrueBlue

Just a couple of quick questions regarding my ackie viv build. (i'll upload pics soon)

Its 5x3x2 so that i can provide the 1ft of substrate but im not sure about lighting and uv... I am going to provide a retes stack so they can get close enough to the basking bulbs for decent basking temps and i am going to suspend the bulbs from ceramic holders screwed to the ceiling.... Will i need domes? i was going to just leave to bulbs pointed at the top of the stack but now im thinking i will probably need reflective domes?

Also I'm going to use UV but i keep reading conflicting info.... would i be better with a tube stretching the length of the viv or a uv spot light aimed at their basking spot? now if i do use a uv spotlight then that will need a dome wont it?

And finally in terms of soil temps for burrowing and nesting... im thinking i am going to design a specific corner of the viv as a nesting site. I will pile rocks and slate around a little area to encourage burrowing their and then just heat this specific area of soil.... (im thinking this will save me having to empty out all of the substrate should they lay eggs....) I know they want soil heated to mid 80's but what would be the most efficient way to do this? a glass or plastic covered heat mat on a stat? heat cable? or a ceramic/basking bulb just above the soil?

Any help will be massively appreciated  cant wait to get these little guys


----------



## TrueBlue

Robbrown 52 said:


> Well if you are interested in watching to see what Sydney's reactions are around it , the next full moon is 14th Feb, could be interesting considering the date :whistling2::whistling2:
> our big viv is all peace and quiet now.
> image
> this is kimmy doing her early morning exercises reach up to go bask.
> 
> and this baby Houdini hunting bugs in his rete
> image
> 
> and speedy the other baby just being lazy
> image
> before pretending to be a tiger skin rug one of his better impressions he loves doing it.
> image


Beautiful animals and a stunning set up  hope mine looks half as good....


i've always been a snake man, lizards have never interested me but i feel like ive been bitten by the monitor bug  I've done nothing this last week but research ackies and other monitors!

I think i need to move on one of my snake collection, add a couple of females and i think maybe i'll call that complete and start with some monitors lol. 

I love the look of mangroves as well


----------



## TrueBlue

Just need to finish the varnishing, add some extra structural support to the bottom foot and then put the glass in and it's ready for the interior 

Pretty happy considering I've never made a viv before


----------



## Creed

TrueBlue said:


> Just a couple of quick questions regarding my ackie viv build. (i'll upload pics soon)
> 
> Its 5x3x2 so that i can provide the 1ft of substrate but im not sure about lighting and uv... I am going to provide a retes stack so they can get close enough to the basking bulbs for decent basking temps and i am going to suspend the bulbs from ceramic holders screwed to the ceiling.... Will i need domes? i was going to just leave to bulbs pointed at the top of the stack but now im thinking i will probably need reflective domes?


I'd use reflective domes.



TrueBlue said:


> Also I'm going to use UV but i keep reading conflicting info.... would i be better with a tube stretching the length of the viv or a uv spot light aimed at their basking spot? now if i do use a uv spotlight then that will need a dome wont it?


I use UV-spots (mercury vapor bulbs) with which I'm quite happy. But it's mostly up to you and what you prefer. I like the bulbs I use because they are (relatively) cheap, provide a good light color, strong UV values and combine heat and UV. But a good UV-tube has benefits too, like providing UV across the entire viv.



TrueBlue said:


> And finally in terms of soil temps for burrowing and nesting... im thinking i am going to design a specific corner of the viv as a nesting site. I will pile rocks and slate around a little area to encourage burrowing their and then just heat this specific area of soil.... (im thinking this will save me having to empty out all of the substrate should they lay eggs....) I know they want soil heated to mid 80's but what would be the most efficient way to do this? a glass or plastic covered heat mat on a stat? heat cable? or a ceramic/basking bulb just above the soil?
> 
> Any help will be massively appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to get these little guys


I wouldn't worry too much about the soil temps to be honest. I'd test out the general viv temps first and then look at the soil. It's very likely the soil will reach those temperatures on its own. Besides, the idea is that the soil is generally cooler than the topside so the animals can retreat from the heat. Heating it will defeat that purpose. Besides it would be difficult the maintain the same temperature in a feet of substrate from top to bottom. You'd end up with a very hot bottom, a cool middle and a hot top layer. 

Why not build a nice 3D background while you have your viv open like that? It's isn't nearly as hard as it looks and looks pretty awesome. Besides 5x2 is small for more than one ackie already, a background would help.

Good luck


----------



## Creed

I've recently been following a discussion on another forum about a court case. The guy being sued was in possession of a CITES species without the proper paperwork and was fined about 2000 euro and his animals (frogs in this case) where impounded. So I was wondering how do you guys keep your paperwork?

For those wondering what I'm talking about; Europe regulates trade, import and export in animals through CITES. This agrement signed by all EU country's regulates the trade in exotic animals in three appendixes: A (I), B(II) and C (III). Not all species are listed, but nearly all monitor species are listed under Appendix B. The rest is under Appendix A. So we're required by law to keep paperwork on our monitors.


----------



## TrueBlue

Hhmmm I'll have to have a little think then... I think the wider spread of the tubes appeals to me. 

Yeah I intend to give it a 3D background  tonnes of cork bark, a Retes stack and some rocks. 

I was looking at it earlier and thinking it might look a little cramped... If it is I'll just have to build them a bigger one... Either that or they can have the 6x3x3 currently occupied by a jampea retic and I'll sort him something better... We'll see. 

Thanks


----------



## Mr D Rochester

Has anyone looked at setting up OR has set-up a bio active vivarium for these guys? Would be cool to see some pictures (in general as well)


----------



## TrueBlue

Mr D Rochester said:


> Has anyone looked at setting up OR has set-up a bio active vivarium for these guys? Would be cool to see some pictures (in general as well)


I intend too... once my viv is fully built im going to coat the bottom foot with pondliner to increase waterproofing and then in goes the bio active substrate. 

im thinking on top of being easier to maintain while still allowing room to burrow for the ackies i think it should provide some extra enrichment as well in the form of the custodian insects to chase and eat


----------



## Robbrown 52

TrueBlue said:


> I intend too... once my viv is fully built im going to coat the bottom foot with pondliner to increase waterproofing and then in goes the bio active substrate.
> 
> im thinking on top of being easier to maintain while still allowing room to burrow for the ackies i think it should provide some extra enrichment as well in the form of the custodian insects to chase and eat


 Pond liner works brilliantly for the bottom half of the Viv, but you have to consider a couple of things I over looked when I built my Kimberly Viv








this is it during 1st fix stage. the weak points are where the compost is higher than the edge of the liner. the bit that is actually destroying the viv is where the liner meets the front edge where the glass runners are fastened to the front piece of wood and the ends of the runners. Because of the high humidity needed 70 - 80% there is a large amount of condensation runs down the glass and rests where the 3 bits join and finds its way into the joint at the corner and the rot sets in literally :bash: .
You need to find some way to stop this.


----------



## lozmick

Hiya rob I know we've spoke about this before but the only way I can think of is fibreglass..... If anybody else can think of anything please let us know.


----------



## Mr D Rochester

Robbrown 52 said:


> Pond liner works brilliantly for the bottom half of the Viv, but you have to consider a couple of things I over looked when I built my Kimberly Viv
> image
> this is it during 1st fix stage. the weak points are where the compost is higher than the edge of the liner. the bit that is actually destroying the viv is where the liner meets the front edge where the glass runners are fastened to the front piece of wood and the ends of the runners. Because of the high humidity needed 70 - 80% there is a large amount of condensation runs down the glass and rests where the 3 bits join and finds its way into the joint at the corner and the rot sets in literally :bash: .
> You need to find some way to stop this.


I thought ackies needed a humidity around 50-60%?


----------



## samc31

*bump!!!!!!!!!!!*

vaa`s vab`s and vto`s for the win!!!!!!:no1::no1::no1::no1::no1: :welcome: back


----------



## Creed

Mr D Rochester said:


> I thought ackies needed a humidity around 50-60%?


Rob keep's _V. glaurti _also known as the Kimberly rock monitor. They are native to a area with a tropical climate, hence the high humidity. Ackies do inhabit the same region and experience high humidity levels. Especially in the wet season, they have a relative humidity of 94% today in Darwin.


----------



## TrueBlue

Hi all, im just finishing the ackies viv and todays task is to order my par38 bulbs. going for 2 to create a wider basking area but im really struggling to find reflectors/domes other than the branded reptile ones....

are there any or am i best off using swell reptiles or something?

thanks in advance


----------



## lozmick

Sydney in search of breakfast


----------



## Mr D Rochester

Creed said:


> Rob keep's _V. glaurti _also known as the Kimberly rock monitor. They are native to a area with a tropical climate, hence the high humidity. Ackies do inhabit the same region and experience high humidity levels. Especially in the wet season, they have a relative humidity of 94% today in Darwin.


Ah that makes sense! Just gotten my ackie and I have just had a 5x3x2 viv built for him, just thinking what I could add/should I add to increase the humidity. Waterfall/deepish tub sunk into substrate?


----------



## lozmick

Mr D Rochester said:


> Ah that makes sense! Just gotten my ackie and I have just had a 5x3x2 viv built for him, just thinking what I could add/should I add to increase the humidity. Waterfall/deepish tub sunk into substrate?


Just a nice deep sandy soil about a foot deep will keep the humidity up with regular sprays post photos up when you can of ackie and viv


----------



## Mr D Rochester

lozmick said:


> Just a nice deep sandy soil about a foot deep will keep the humidity up with regular sprays post photos up when you can of ackie and viv


Will do, only got him sunday, hes about 3 years old really tame and friendly and eating like a trooper. His setup which I got with him is nice but not good enough hence the 5x3x2 with glass lined base for 10"min substrate

He is awesome!


----------



## lozmick

Mr D Rochester said:


> Ah that makes sense! Just gotten my ackie and I have just had a 5x3x2 viv built for him, just thinking what I could add/should I add to increase the humidity. Waterfall/deepish tub sunk into substrate?





Mr D Rochester said:


> Will do, only got him sunday, hes about 3 years old really tame and friendly and eating like a trooper. His setup which I got with him is nice but not good enough hence the 5x3x2 with glass lined base for 10"min substrate
> 
> He is awesome!


Congrats on your new addition :2thumb:


----------



## Robbrown 52

Mr D Rochester said:


> Ah that makes sense! Just gotten my ackie and I have just had a 5x3x2 viv built for him, just thinking what I could add/should I add to increase the humidity. Waterfall/deepish tub sunk into substrate?


 it appears you have the soil depth in hand, but remember don't just rest the rocks on the surface of the soil because they can collapse when he digs underneath so you need to burry brick , breeze blocks or other rocks to stand the top rocks on firmly.
I have 2 forms of water in the Kimberly viv a stone dish in the base, but with a twist as I have a mat of plastic grass which allows the monitors to drink water to evaporate but also the bugs not to drown as they use the stems to climb out.
I also have a large tropical seed case about the size of a coconut with top cut off. This lodged in the branches slightly tilted to one side and filled with water to the edge of the lower lip. the wood of the nut helps the water to evaporate , so you top it up every other day and to them and the bugs it seems like a natural water source in a hollow branch like in the wild.


----------



## Woody82

Pics taken today of my three


----------



## TrueBlue

My three are finally here 

The one j think is the male disappeared straight away and hasn't heen seen since lol.

The other two explored a lot last night but haven't surfaced yet today...









Still need another 5 inches of substrate... Only had 4 bags of top soil left at b&q lol.


----------



## Robbrown 52

TrueBlue said:


> My three are finally here
> 
> The one j think is the male disappeared straight away and hasn't heen seen since lol.
> 
> The other two explored a lot last night but haven't surfaced yet today...
> 
> [URL="http://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u429/TrueBlue89/Mobile%20Uploads/image-12.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u429/TrueBlue89/Mobile%20Uploads/image-13.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u429/TrueBlue89/Mobile%20Uploads/image-14.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u429/TrueBlue89/Mobile%20Uploads/image-16.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Still need another 5 inches of substrate... Only had 4 bags of top soil left at b&q lol.


 Perfectly normal monitor behaviour this check out the area work out were everything is eg dangers and safe places etc then retire to a safe spot and wait to see if anything comes along that could endanger them, IE you going in and searching for them. just add food and water and leave in peace, if necessary place a cloth or towel over the glass to give them even more privacy I use a black insect netting and put 2 layers over this allows you still to see them but they see a layer between you and them and think they are safe.


----------



## bigd_1

do we have sum tree monitor keepers here that i can pick there brains for care tips : victory:


----------



## lozmick

bigd_1 said:


> do we have sum tree monitor keepers here that i can pick there brains for care tips : victory:


Which tree monitor are you thinking of and what would you like to know


----------



## bigd_1

lozmick said:


> Which tree monitor are you thinking of and what would you like to know


I thinking green or black tree monitor not 100% which one i going to go for 
1st question is what you use of supplements like calcium and how much you use them in a week as not seen much on this on the care sheets 
and 2ed question is on lighting now the vids i seen non of the heat lighting have a guard on them now is this just people risking it or is it so the monitor will not climb on the guard and get to close to the heat bulb and if you have a pic of your light set that be grate 
thanks : victory:


----------



## TrueBlue

Loving my ackies! Got loads of pictures but not in my photobucket yet so i'll upload when i can...
They spent the first few days rarely venturing from the slate stack i built them and then slowly but surely started exploring. Two have already crawled straight up my arm and sat on me.
The other i think is the male is still vary wary. just me opening the viv to give them more roaches is enough to send him running lol. I think im slowly winning him over by just sitting in front of the viv with the glass open 

The one i think is the male is a bit of a bully as well. The first time he surfaced it looked like he was mating with one of the females. I've seen videos and it looked spot on. head side to side, gently sliding up beside her etc but since then ive seen him more than once pushing on of the others off a rock or biting their legs. Now i think its just dominance. It doesnt seem to serious at the moment and they are in a new environment so im not gonna jump straight to separation but i hope he doesnt carry on or get worse...

One thing i have noticed about these monitors that none of my other animals have.... they shed so bitty! every day one or the other has a new fresh patch lol i genuinely thought one of them was injured until i had a look and realised what was happening.

Anyway still loving ackie ownership  

couldnt resist....


----------



## Fizz

They look great. How old are they ?


----------



## TrueBlue

Fizz said:


> They look great. How old are they ?


11-12 months old. sold to me as a male, female, female trio  

Obviously I'm taking that from word at the moment as their still a bit too nervy for me to start messing with them too much and i cant tell from look alone. 

will hopefully get some good pics soon and get them up here so people can give me their opinions


----------



## TrueBlue

Viv is nearly finished now. 12 inches of substrate, climbable background and a few live plants 

Just need to attach some beech effect sticky plastic on to the outside and the UV bulb and we're all done  







oh and im sure they actually are breeding now. witnessed it many times. twice earlier. its too delicate to be dominance and they tend to fall asleep almost in each others arms afterwards... very cute 

What are the chances that any eggs would naturally incubate and hatch in the soil? I should add its bio active....


----------



## lozmick

I'd personally remove any eggs and incubate them. I notice you faded crickets which are good at hiding and they will try and eat the eggs as that's what happened when my beardie laid eggs awhile back :devil: just a word of warning.


----------



## TrueBlue

lozmick said:


> I'd personally remove any eggs and incubate them. I notice you faded crickets which are good at hiding and they will try and eat the eggs as that's what happened when my beardie laid eggs awhile back :devil: just a word of warning.


I intend to to be honest but judging by what ive read if they are copulating now then the eggs should be laid very soon and i dont have an incubator yet. plus its gonna be a lot of work removing all that soil to find them lol. 

Well gotta do what you gotta do i suppose lol


----------



## lozmick

An incubator is quick and easy to make theys a few threads on here and google good luck with the eggs :2thumb:


----------



## Robbrown 52

About time my bunch showed their face again here.
Believe it or not this pic was taken with all the glass out of the viv, while I cleaned it out on a sunday morning, and all of them just lay there and watch me, even when I use a vacuum to clear up the loose rubbish in there.








The 3 Amigos slobbing out on a sunday morning

The 2 babies are growing rapidly now both over 15ins / 38cm N-T.








this is speedy/H4 out and about.









and Houdini / H3 managing to get down a locust who was probably in reality too large but it went in a stayed in :whistling2:

Both still available to the right home.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...-kimberly-rock-monitors-varanus-glauerti.html


----------



## Robbrown 52

H4 stuffing a large locust in. 
"Touch wood" looks like the 2 babies will be heading to Cornwall.


----------



## Robbrown 52

A few pic from tonight of Kimmy our female Kimberly of her eating tea of adult locust.




























And from the same viv after lights out, out comes the clean-up crew in this case a hatchling mourning gecko this is tiny only 1ins/2.5cm


----------



## TrueBlue

Robbrown 52 said:


> A few pic from tonight of Kimmy our female Kimberly of her eating tea of adult locust.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And from the same viv after lights out, out comes the clean-up crew in this case a hatchling mourning gecko this is tiny only 1ins/2.5cm
> 
> image
> 
> image



Beautiful lizards 

Is that Mourning Gecko in the same viv as the monitors? I gave loads of thought to having nocturnal geckos in with my ackies but decided against it cuz i figured the ackies would eat them lol

Is this not a problem with the Kims?


----------



## Robbrown 52

TrueBlue said:


> Beautiful lizards
> 
> Is that Mourning Gecko in the same viv as the monitors? I gave loads of thought to having nocturnal geckos in with my ackies but decided against it cuz i figured the ackies would eat them lol
> 
> Is this not a problem with the Kims?


 Yep its in the same viv, and yes they do get eaten occasionally ,geckos are a very natural part of Kimberly diet in the wild, and until recently thought impossible to keep because of their reliance on lizards in the wild specialising in hunting very early morning and after sundown to catch the night time geckos.
Why then you might ask did I risk putting geckos in there?
well if you look at the following picture of their current Viv.










You will notice the viv has a lot of layers in there.
the 3 side have either slate covering raised off the viv wall by 0.5 - 1.0cm, big enough to the geckos hide but no way the kims can get in at them, or willow or bamboo screening hung onto the viv wall on top of this is also medium size lengths of bamboo with holes drilled for the geckos to also enter. then there are small diameter cork tube again too small for the adult kimberlies to crawl through, yes they can stick their heads into these and investigate, the smells and flavours, brilliant for keeping them stimulated.

The choice of Mourning geckos over any of the other small species was two fold, 1/ they are parthenogenic (Males not required) so no need to try and keep a sex balance in the viv. 2/ they have a proven track record of survival under extreme conditions, this little gecko has managed to reach just about every island in the pacific from the east indies by floating on hurricane and tidal wave debris which floats across the ocean till it hits land, see the web for what has happened to the stuff washed out to sea after the Japanese tsunami , apparently Nth. USA is fighting a major invasion of new species from it.
very rarely see the geckos as they blend with the branches and cork tubes and all pics I have of them are taken after lights out with torch and camera flash. They have been in there for 18months now and we still see different ones and babies like this one.
So it a mater really deciding weither you fancy the occasional dead through predation, only seen it once in all this time. Also as I run a Bio Viv with a complete complemt of bugs soil fauna etc , and for me they just form another link in the chain as they help to keep down the crickets and the fruit and soil flies you get in a humid viv.
Hope this is of help?


----------



## lozmick

How many adults did you start with rob and how many do you think you have inc babies?


----------



## johne.ev

When i kept an argus monitor i introduced a few house geckos into the same enclosure. To try to keep down the tiny crickets that had bred from the adults laying eggs in the substrate.
They never got eaten by the argus, but went on to breed in my reptile room. Ended up with half a dozen babies & three adults loose in the room for a few years.


----------



## Robbrown 52

lozmick said:


> How many adults did you start with rob and how many do you think you have inc babies?


 got 6 from Phil nice guy 18 months ago , definatley lost 2 of these one to K2 in the middle of a dinner party for friends and had to sit and watch and hope no one else realised what was going on, the 2nd managed to cook its self on the ceramic heater by squeezing through the mesh guard, that left 4 , added 4 more when some came available 6months later, so that's 8 potential adults, have put 3 adults and a hatchling back into the viv when found in various parts of the house, even found some eggs on the outside of a small viv still trying to hatch them. Tonight seen 3 in various parts of the viv, but do not see them very often as they blend in so well with the cork bark etc. one think to be said is the presence of the hoards of micro crickets has been seriously curtailed so they must be doing OK. The fun will be trying to find and catch them when we have to strip out the Viv to replace it.:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:
But this is why I choose them as a species for the job because of their proven track record for survival against the odds.


----------



## johne.ev

Yeah Robbrown the geckos are a fascinating species in their own right & very under rated imo.
A few years ago i took the front off a double plastic electric socket & found several empty shells from the house geckos that had been laying their eggs. Female had got in through a tiny hole where the mains cable went through.


----------



## Robbrown 52

johne.ev said:


> Yeah Robbrown the geckos are a fascinating species in their own right & very under rated imo.
> A few years ago i took the front off a double plastic electric socket & found several empty shells from the house geckos that had been laying their eggs. Female had got in through a tiny hole where the mains cable went through.


so far got one back from the loo sat on seat, another in a store cuboard in a box of viv spares I was sorting out, saw what looked like a toy gecko in the bottom looking at me sudden realise didn't own any toy geckos:lol2:
the there was the one in a UV tube box nearly got squished as I removed the tube to put into a viv, as I said they are a bunch of little survivors .


----------



## harry136

Quick question, my Ackie is in the middle of shedding. His body has always shed fine, but his tail can take up to 3 weeks to shed is this normal?


----------



## Fizz

Mine sheds all of his body at different times. As long as he isnt having difficulty i wouldnt be concerned


----------



## harry136

Cheers for that Fizz, how are your taming efforts going? I managed to pick mine up the other day, only for about 10 seconds tho:2thumb: Its progress so im happy.


----------



## Fizz

Thats great  he is happy for me to pick him up inside the viv these days. Im going slow with bringing him out of the viv as i worry about him freaking out and bolting but he tries to clim up my arm quite regularly now so at least he is keen


----------



## harry136

Sounds good, mines always at the glass but when its open he isnt that bothered about coming out!


----------



## TrueBlue

Should i worry about nose rub in an ackie?

One of my trio spends at least a couple of hours a day running up and down the glass scratching and rubbing his face on it....

Im thinking of maybe adding some window tint to the bottom of the glass....


----------



## TazzaMarie

Hi guys. I am not sure whether these questions have been asked yet as I had not quite gone through all of the threads. I hope you guys don't mind if they are repeated question. Here goes.

Firstly I have an idea of set up for an adult but have read so many different ways to heat etc. I know there is a debate on uvb but I will be going for it. Just wondered what you guys went for in terms of heating and lighting.

Also there is a lot of care advise for adults but I can't find much for babies. What size enclosure would you guys recommend for babies and when should they be upgraded? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## bigd_1

so this boy comes up on the 31st


----------



## Creed

TazzaMarie said:


> Hi guys. I am not sure whether these questions have been asked yet as I had not quite gone through all of the threads. I hope you guys don't mind if they are repeated question. Here goes.
> 
> Firstly I have an idea of set up for an adult but have read so many different ways to heat etc. I know there is a debate on uvb but I will be going for it. Just wondered what you guys went for in terms of heating and lighting.
> 
> Also there is a lot of care advise for adults but I can't find much for babies. What size enclosure would you guys recommend for babies and when should they be upgraded?
> 
> Thanks in advance


 What species are you referring too? There are more than a few dwarf monitor species.

It's great that you're going for UVB in your enclosure, but it's really not much of an discussion. UV lighting is without any doubt beneficial to your animals and should be present in your viv. There is loads of scientific evidence, keepers en vet who confirm this.

I've we're talking about ackies I'd go for atleast 5x3x3 (LxDxH though a bit bigger for a pair would really go a long way). Sometimes 2 feet of depth is advised, but ackies can become longer than that. Animals should always be able to full stretch in every direction. The 3 feet of height is recommended for a feet of substrate (most people recommend a soil/playsand mix). You can keep the young animals in the adult sized enclosure without much trouble if properly structured.


----------



## TazzaMarie

Sorry yeah, àckies. As i said I have a good idea on viv space etc just not so clued up on babies. I know some animals need smaller enclosures until they grow. Also iam aware of the benefits of uvb and the research into it, but I have had so many people telling it's okay without it so thought I would clarify that I'm not debating just unsure what is best inks of types of heating and lighting.

Thanks


----------



## Jamie XVX

A lot of people use halogens.

What is most important is getting the right temperature, UV and humidity gradients. How you get there isn't as important.

So, what you need is a basking spot with a SURFACE temparature of around 135f, minimum. If you can provide a basking spot with gradients (eg. using a Rete's Stack - worth googling if you don't know what I mean!) then you can create a basking area with temperatures ranging from very high (safely up to about 160f. I know people who push it higher, but they have very specialised set ups and a lot of experience) to a bit lower than normal (around 100f). You can achieve this wih a rack of halogen bulbs with a pulse stat and the stat thermometer positioned ontop of the basking area. You can also use "normal" basking lamps. High wattages at a distance, lower wattages being closer. You need a temperature gradient that drops to at least 80f. You will see things that say "no lower than..." If the lower end of the cool end of your viv drops below 65, don't worry too much about it harming your monitor - they're smart enough to just not spend time in the part of the viv that is that cold. This should be corrected though, because you are effectively making your 5x3x3 viv a 3x3x3 viv if the last 2 feet are too cold.

UV should be approached in a very similar way to heat. You should provide a gradient. Personally, I have UV at one end and heat at the other, and then hides and ornaments all around the viv. The downside with this is that my Ackie cannot get heat AND UV in the same basking area. I personally like this as it allows for my Ackie to "bask" in UV one end and bask in heat the other or escape both entirely. Ideally I would like to provide two basking spots, one with heat and one without. I'd need a bigger viv to do this and not screw up my temperature gradients though. I'd be interested in hearing people's thoughts on this actually! Arcadia T5s seem to be the UVB of choice at the moment for most monitor keepers. You can buy a complete T5 set up from most Arcadia stockists I think.

In terms of humidity, you need a substrate that holds humidity well. Keeping in mind that your vivarium is going to be quite hot, a deep substrate is important. Not only because it gives burrowing depth, but also because it prevents the substrate drying out. Idealling your substrate should reach a humidity near the bottom of around 90-100%. In my current vivarium, I have a heat matt to maintain temperatures in the viv, but I'm ditching this in my new larger viv, because in my opinion it dries out the substrate too much.

Possibly the most important part of your viv build itself is before you start adding any of the fun stuff. Whack a few layers of yacht varnish (water the first one down with white spirits!) over the interior of your vivarium. Then add your electronics, and then use aquarium sealant on all the vents and joints of the build. I can't stress enough how much I wish I had done this on my first Ackie viv. Maintaining humidity in my viv the way it is set up is an absolute nightmare. You can also attach pond liner of waterproof sheeting of some description to the inside bottom to ensure the inside of the viv doesn't rot due to damp soil sitting in it constantly. I think the actual vivarium build itself is so important to get right, becuase if it goes wrong it is very hard to correct - much more so than your lighting.

Hopefully this is of some help!


----------



## TazzaMarie

Brilliant that was very helpful thank you


----------



## Jamie XVX

Also as far as small vivs being needed for babies, put any reptile in any size viv beyond minimum requirements and they will be fine as long as you have enough hides. A bigger viv also has the advantage of making thermal gradients and humidity easier to regulate.

I've never known a reptile of any sort to get spooked out by being in a big viv, only by being in an empty viv.


----------



## bigd_1

so got my tree monitor sub-adult coming up in 2 weeks do you think he will be take adult dubia roaches this is a pic so you can see his size thanks 

just be told he eats xl to adult locusts if that helps


----------



## Mark 61

bigd_1 said:


> so got my tree monitor sub-adult coming up in 2 weeks do you think he will be take adult dubia roaches this is a pic so you can see his size thanks
> [URL=http://i753.photobucket.com/albums/xx174/BIGD198228/11198821_357067241153262_1503170881_n_zpseixubeyi.jpg]image[/URL]
> just be told he eats xl to adult locusts if that helps


He's a chunky Monkey,what a beauty :mf_dribble:

He'll have no problem taking adult Dubia,I've recently taken on a young Black Tree,about a third the size of yours,and he wolfs em down,along with the odd medium to adult Locust,he seems to prefer the Dubia though.I'm trying everything food wise at the minute,I'm like a stressed out new parent hoping I'm doing things right,ha,ha!


----------



## bigd_1

Mark 61 said:


> He's a chunky Monkey,what a beauty :mf_dribble:
> 
> He'll have no problem taking adult Dubia,I've recently taken on a young Black Tree,about a third the size of yours,and he wolfs em down,along with the odd medium to adult Locust,he seems to prefer the Dubia though.I'm trying everything food wise at the minute,I'm like a stressed out new parent hoping I'm doing things right,ha,ha!


thanks got 200 Dubia on way that will be for breeding and going to get sum more sent as well
planing on geting sum stick insects for breeding for food as well


----------



## Mark 61

bigd_1 said:


> thanks got 200 Dubia on way that will be for breeding and going to get sum more sent as well
> planing on geting sum stick insects for breeding for food as well


Despite all I've read and been told,it seems they all have their own preferences,mine certainly does.He/She would eat Mouse fluffs and Rat pups from tongs all day long if i allowed it,but will pick off the Locusts and search for Roaches only when it wants.I've tried live Snails,it seemed horrified at first offering,lol,I've not witnessed it eating them yet,but I've seen it "mouthing" the Snail trails!

I'm getting samples of various foodstuffs to start off with,find out its preferences and concentrate on maintaining or ordering those when I'm sure,a bit more expensive to start with,but better than ordering and being stuck with a bulk load of unwanted live foods.

You know yours will take Locusts,so that's one part of its staple diet you don't have to worry about,but it may prefer Lobster Roaches over Dubia,brown Crickets to black,etc,if you get what i'm trying to say?


----------



## Jamie XVX

bigd_1 said:


> so got my tree monitor sub-adult coming up in 2 weeks do you think he will be take adult dubia roaches this is a pic so you can see his size thanks
> [URL=http://i753.photobucket.com/albums/xx174/BIGD198228/11198821_357067241153262_1503170881_n_zpseixubeyi.jpg]image[/URL]
> just be told he eats xl to adult locusts if that helps


Is that V. Kordensis or V. Prasinus? I'm rubbish at telling them apart for some reason! Any tips on how to do so?


----------



## Creed

The animal in the picture is _V. prasinus_. _V. kordensisis_ supposedly a bit duller in color and has a black net pattern on its back (I've never seen one in the flesh though). _V. prasinus_ is a bit more vibrant green with stripes on its back.


----------



## bigd_1

Mark 61 said:


> Despite all I've read and been told,it seems they all have their own preferences,mine certainly does.He/She would eat Mouse fluffs and Rat pups from tongs all day long if i allowed it,but will pick off the Locusts and search for Roaches only when it wants.I've tried live Snails,it seemed horrified at first offering,lol,I've not witnessed it eating them yet,but I've seen it "mouthing" the Snail trails!
> 
> I'm getting samples of various foodstuffs to start off with,find out its preferences and concentrate on maintaining or ordering those when I'm sure,a bit more expensive to start with,but better than ordering and being stuck with a bulk load of unwanted live foods.
> 
> You know yours will take Locusts,so that's one part of its staple diet you don't have to worry about,but it may prefer Lobster Roaches over Dubia,brown Crickets to black,etc,if you get what i'm trying to say?


will see how he gets on whit the roaches then but when i had lizards before not had one refuse them going to get sum locusts order so there come a day or 2 before he gets here and sum mealworms as well and staying a way from crickets if i can help it hate the little things see a lot feeding eggs and rat pups as a treat


----------



## bigd_1

so new boy here :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Dean_P

Where's everyone getting their halogen lamps from?


----------



## bigd_1

B&Q: victory:


----------



## Dean_P

bigd_1 said:


> B&Q: victory:


I tried B&Q but no luck. They don't seem to stock the spot lamps I use either. Last halogen I got was from homebase but I paid over the odds for that. I'll have to cast the net a bit wider I think.


----------



## bigd_1

Dean_P said:


> I tried B&Q but no luck. They don't seem to stock the spot lamps I use either. Last halogen I got was from homebase but I paid over the odds for that. I'll have to cast the net a bit wider I think.


mmmm got my last one from b&q may be try a electronics suppliers


----------



## Dean_P

bigd_1 said:


> mmmm got my last one from b&q may be try a electronics suppliers


Yeah I'll have a scout around and see what my options are. I'm needing another one to create a second basking spot so I'm sure I'll figure something out. 

That prasinus looks awesome by the way, good luck with that. What size viv is he/she in?


----------



## bigd_1

Dean_P said:


> Yeah I'll have a scout around and see what my options are. I'm needing another one to create a second basking spot so I'm sure I'll figure something out.
> 
> That prasinus looks awesome by the way, good luck with that. What size viv is he/she in?


he in a 4x2.3x6ft


----------



## Jamie XVX

I moved Yoda into a new, shiny big ol' viv... And now I can't get her basking spot up to temperature. I know I should have set it up in advance but I got a bit overexcited!

Oooops.

Anyway, I am heading out to buy a bunch of bits and bobs tomorrow and I'd really like to get this sorted this weekend. She's been in the new tank about 3 days, but the basking spot only gets up to 110f surface temp. All my ambients are fine and my humidity is great, so I don't want to do anything that will ruin this.

I'm thinking a slate stack? So my basking spot will be higher up and therefore hotter? 

I might make the switch to halogens soon. I know people rave about them. At the moment, I just have a 100w reptile basking bulb, which is much higher than I had in my old tank, it's just also a lot further away from the basking spot... 

Any other suggestions? 

If I go for halogens, what's the best thing to get? I assume not all halogens are made equal! Also, as a lot of them seem to be wall fittings designed to be attached to a proper light switch, how do you wire them in? What wattage do people use? What else do I need to know before getting stuck in?


----------



## bigd_1

Jamie XVX said:


> I moved Yoda into a new, shiny big ol' viv... And now I can't get her basking spot up to temperature. I know I should have set it up in advance but I got a bit overexcited!
> 
> Oooops.
> 
> Anyway, I am heading out to buy a bunch of bits and bobs tomorrow and I'd really like to get this sorted this weekend. She's been in the new tank about 3 days, but the basking spot only gets up to 110f surface temp. All my ambients are fine and my humidity is great, so I don't want to do anything that will ruin this.
> 
> I'm thinking a slate stack? So my basking spot will be higher up and therefore hotter?
> 
> I might make the switch to halogens soon. I know people rave about them. At the moment, I just have a 100w reptile basking bulb, which is much higher than I had in my old tank, it's just also a lot further away from the basking spot...
> 
> Any other suggestions?
> 
> If I go for halogens, what's the best thing to get? I assume not all halogens are made equal! Also, as a lot of them seem to be wall fittings designed to be attached to a proper light switch, how do you wire them in? What wattage do people use? What else do I need to know before getting stuck in?


is your reptile basking bulb a screw in one if so then a halogens bulb whit a (think it e27) screw will fit straight in i have the 50watt in may and that gets to 130f no problems 
and making your slate stack higher will help as well : victory:


----------



## MDFMONITOR

Jamie XVX said:


> I moved Yoda into a new, shiny big ol' viv... And now I can't get her basking spot up to temperature. I know I should have set it up in advance but I got a bit overexcited!
> 
> Oooops.
> 
> Anyway, I am heading out to buy a bunch of bits and bobs tomorrow and I'd really like to get this sorted this weekend. She's been in the new tank about 3 days, but the basking spot only gets up to 110f surface temp. All my ambients are fine and my humidity is great, so I don't want to do anything that will ruin this.
> 
> I'm thinking a slate stack? So my basking spot will be higher up and therefore hotter?
> 
> I might make the switch to halogens soon. I know people rave about them. At the moment, I just have a 100w reptile basking bulb, which is much higher than I had in my old tank, it's just also a lot further away from the basking spot...
> 
> Any other suggestions?
> 
> If I go for halogens, what's the best thing to get? I assume not all halogens are made equal! Also, as a lot of them seem to be wall fittings designed to be attached to a proper light switch, how do you wire them in? What wattage do people use? What else do I need to know before getting stuck in?


 I use these, first time I've bought off this person, but they seem helpful>
Sylvania branded Hi Spot 95 Par 30 75W ES E27 30° flood halogen reflector bulb | eBay


----------



## jb1962

Try excavator clay and cork bark to make hides and ledges


----------

